# [email protected]: "Friendly" Trash Talking



## nitteo

This is a thread to spark up the competition!

Nothing energizes a Team like some friendly competition.

Post your trash talk to individuals, or teams on your overtake list, or take a little shot at your rival!


----------



## nitteo

Finally got some OCs stable! Gunning for you WickedPixie!


----------



## tankman12

Nitteo, I just looked at the pics of your folding farm. That is some extreme folding there my friend. Good job on getting it all going and Good Luck chasing the top guys.


----------



## CyberDruid

Chasing...hell more like overtaking. I sold one quad and look where I go...losing altitude...


----------



## Wretch

I think it's a great idea but won't do it because of the Murphy's Law/Kharma deal...
...as soon as I say something like I'm going to run that tankman fella down;
the chain would fall off my HDD and the cheesewheel would stop turning.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Chasing...hell more like overtaking. I sold one quad and look where I go...losing altitude...

I'm still chasing! I dunno how Pixie is doing it with her farm...I know she has all her Quads under Liquid so she is cranking those OCs up for sure...her PPD is 17k!

...and dont count out 455Buick, Im sure he'll sneak another 5k PPD somewhere in there... Im watching you Buick.


----------



## tankman12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wretch* 
I think it's a great idea but won't do it because of the Murphy's Law/Kharma deal...
...as soon as I say something like I'm going to run that tankman fella down;
the chain would fall off my HDD and the cheesewheel would stop turning.

Say it!! Saayy It!!!

I need all the help I can get...LOL

EDIT: *1200 posts!!*


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankman12* 
Say it!! Saayy It!!!

I need all the help I can get...LOL

EDIT: *1200 posts!!*


Speaking of Kharma, I just got a [email protected] 40% on Rig#3...







.

LOL, wait! Thats the Rig with Pixies GeminII...









Thanks for the comment Tankman!


----------



## Fierceleaf

Im not going to win the race with ppd or speed, Im going pass everyone with endurance


----------



## tankman12

Thats the spirit fierce.


----------



## Wretch

Oh no, tankman. lol

I know better and after last month with all the hassles of maintenance/repair of leaking tankpump and upgrades;
I need to leave well enough alone.









Right, like that will happen.

I am still waiting on a new pump and since I ordered a new video card (3870) for the folder so I can go back to SLi on my gaming rig...
...I need to find a new VGA waterblock too or just leave it out of the loop.
My new HDD is due in too so I'll be going Linux SMP soon.

After that gets going smoothly, then I might talk some smack but,
it's doubtful cause I'm just in it for the challenge of doing it well and the potiential help that can come from folding.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankman12* 
Thats the spirit fierce.









Turtle spirit! Bill Slowski Style.


YouTube - Comcast - Slowskys - Stretch


----------



## tankman12

Quote:

it's doubtful cause I'm just in it for the challenge of doing it well and the potiential help that can come from folding
Thats why we all do it...the points are just a side bonus.

Too funny nitteo...You push it, Push it real good....LMAO


----------



## Wretch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankman12* 
Thats why we all do it...the points are just a side bonus.



I knew that...


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I'm still chasing! I dunno how Pixie is doing it with her farm...I know she has all her Quads under Liquid so she is cranking those OCs up for sure...her PPD is 17k!

...and dont count out 455Buick, Im sure he'll sneak another 5k PPD somewhere in there... Im watching you Buick.

Hey nitteo,

I've been watching you for about a month now.... Thought I had December's Top Gun... Nope!

I will be adding a "few" things in the near future.... Now where did I put that credit card??

Take care,


----------



## PhelanJKell

My goal when I first started folding was to be in the top 100, I am almost there.. So my next goal is to overthrow Nitteo! haha *whispers* 'its ok though, its a dream, rarely do these things come true!


----------



## WickedPixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Finally got some OCs stable! Gunning for you WickedPixie!









You're gonna make me push my "Three Musketeers" harder. I just hope I can keep up with you till the Yorkies come out. They're adorable little puppies, no?
Hmm, anyone know how to OC a credit card


----------



## The Duke

Oh sure, all you bad to the bone farmers, what, you think I'm jealous?
Well then stop wasting you brain cells thinking the obvious


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WickedPixie* 







anyone know how to OC a credit card









siged...


----------



## kdbolt70

Just overtook Taidinh last week, that was a victory for me









Gunning for top 50 now







penryn will be added during the summer


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WickedPixie* 







You're gonna make me push my "Three Musketeers" harder. I just hope I can keep up with you till the Yorkies come out. They're adorable little puppies, no?
Hmm, anyone know how to OC a credit card









Sure the Yorkies are cute









OC a CC, if I had that answer we'd all have farms like you


----------



## biatchi

My psu got here today yay







Now i can bump up my oc and i will find out if my Blue Storm is what is causing my whore-endous vdroop







If you could get Viagra for pc's my mobo would need to overdose on it to cure it's floppy.

The Blue Storm is going to be tag teaming with my Opty 165 once again for some more pointage for the cause







providing it isn't borked and it's just that my quad is just too much for it.


----------



## WickedPixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Sure the Yorkies are cute









OC a CC, if I had that answer we'd all have farms like you









My CC has extremely low FSB wall. I smashed into it head first even before the holidays started.

Bah! I'm more jealous of nitteo's farm! But very proud of him too.








Oh, and everyone else who's folding for that matter! Go team !


----------



## tankman12

I wish I could talk my IT guy at work into putting folding on our pc's. We have about 20-25 new E2140 based machines. Not exactly high end but they would do just fine. Plus the servers housed in the front office. Not sure what they are. But, I know him and he wont do it for any reason.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Tankman12, that would be some serious horsepower!


----------



## tankman12

Yeah but its wishful thinking. He wont go for it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

w00t, only been folding for OCN for just over a month, and slowly making my way up the ranks, top 100 watch out!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WickedPixie* 







You're gonna make me push my "Three Musketeers" harder. I just hope I can keep up with you till the Yorkies come out. They're adorable little puppies, no?
Hmm, anyone know how to OC a credit card









Hi WickedPixie,

I thought you were pushing a little harder than before! he,he,he You're gonna make me buy more rigs....

As for OCing a CC... I just did by signing up for a newegg Visa card.... This should be interesting... How far will they let me go??? I'm holding my Gold and Platinum cards in reserve....

Take care and Fold On,


----------



## mrkryz

Insert TRASH here ->

I wanna see some respectable numbers peeps







I mean damn all this yapping and flapping of the lips but where are the results ?? LOL

Ok you old timers have some respectable numbers..... but that like crediting a geriatric with the most liver spots !

Im pushing a small farm with enough pony power to win the triple crown in a few months







So who else is putting out well.. THOUSANDS thats a "S" signifying plural form a.k.a > 2,000 of points every day?

*Huh? .... What was that?? OH... That right its.... ME*

OK .. OK .... I know I'm out of line.. every little bit helps the cause....

>20K Points here this week LADIES

.. oops that slipped

I meant to say... Its great that everyones pitching in to help a great cause with whatever hardware they can spare and sacrifice!

NOW SELL A KIDNEY LIKE I DID AND GET BETTER GEAR ! LOL LOL


----------



## mrkryz

BTW:

Forgot

To

Mention:

*<-* *Consider this number at least 6 HOURS old ... it moves faster then the Nation Debt







*


----------



## RickJS

*Trash talkin and the people it was to and the people that started It just like YOU.*


----------



## mrkryz

Shouldnt you be ranked at least < 500 in OCN Folding to talk smack?

MrKryz is to RickJS as Old Man is to Spanky below:










Who's Yer' Daddy


----------



## biatchi

lol

You are gaining on me by 14 points lol. I lost a WU at about 70% today though








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=307815


----------



## kdbolt70

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS* 
*Trash talkin and the people it was to and the people that started It just like YOU.*


LP


----------



## mrkryz

Hmnnnnnn #473 as of the moment and another 5K ++ coming down the pipe in smp folding


----------



## deskjockey

[trashtalkin] ok I have two shops to get running in Mexico, both are going to admin'd by me...you are all doomed [/trashtalkin]

on a side note I cant even get an smp dual core to work so I will have to do it by brute numbers

number 159 rules!!

/me checks my ranking

154 now


----------



## Oscuro

Currently 639....
I will get sub 500!
Especially since the 3200+ and Intel Pentium (754) 2.54 are being replaced by an Opteron 170 and a 3800+ respectively.
(No, I can't keep the 3200+ and the Intel as folders, My roomates won't have it, and one even wants me to turn off my comp at night!)


----------



## mrkryz

Oopsie... those pesky updated stats.. *#465*


----------



## RoscoeMcGurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WickedPixie*


Hmm, anyone know how to OC a credit card










You can't OC them, but you can get another credit card, and put them in SLI. Then your DPS (debt per second) will get a nice performance increase. But seriously looks like you're gonna pass me up in like a week, into the top5 you go, nice job! I mean...grrrr dam you, 'n trash







.

Then I got some trash for K092084 too,...ohhhhh dam you







. If Pixie running me over in rank wasn't enough, here you go pushing me out of top 5 producers last month too, after several months of always making it. How dare you do that to me!







j/k man, keep the volume on 11 and rock it on!

Good job to everyone though, our team is doing really well







.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Oopsie... those pesky updated stats.. #465


I believe there is a difference between 'trash talking' and just being 'annoying'. And mrkryz when you pass up the top 10, please with all do haste, gloat of your 'amazing farm.'


----------



## WickedPixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi WickedPixie,

I thought you were pushing a little harder than before! he,he,he You're gonna make me buy more rigs....

As for OCing a CC... I just did by signing up for a newegg Visa card.... This should be interesting... How far will they let me go??? I'm holding my Gold and Platinum cards in reserve....

Take care and Fold On, 


Hi 455Buick







,

That's the whole point is to make you add more rigs
just like nitteo did (it's all part of my







plan), cos I surely can't ATM.
Not until I pay some of it off. I wish there's a way to
reformat my CC bill like a HDD and start over.
Anyhow, I'll be ready for the Yorkies.

I do have a CC reserved for emergencies though. Somehow
I don't think my mom would consider a couple of folding rigs
an emergency.

I am very happy there's finally passion in Team OCN!








Now, I have to recruit people to fold for us, hope everyone does too.

Take Care... Fold 'em hard & steady.


----------



## deskjockey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
I believe there is a difference between 'trash talking' and just being 'annoying'. And mrkryz when you pass up the top 10, please with all do haste, gloat of your 'amazing farm.'

and your problem with mrkryz is????

let him/her do what we are here to do, fold for the team!

I dont see any problem with someone adding 1 computer or 100...at least they are folding

you really need to change that attitude


----------



## numlock2.0

Rawr! I've been folding with my PS3 and my new SMP Core 2 for a while now and was averaging 2000+ PPD for the past 2 weeks or so

I'm currently trying to get into at least the 100's before I leave for college. I have just about 2 weeks to do that. My folding speed will drop after I sell my PS3 and X1950XT...but just you wait! All the folders in my team are active again so watch out!!


----------



## deskjockey

hehe...I am but just one person num...and I am still beating your "team"


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

let him/her do what we are here to do, fold for the team!
haha, I'm just sparking some intense talking! I actually wish I could say I have 5000+ppd, I did awhile back with three machines, but only down to my sig rig, though that will change soon enough, plans for one or more rigs to come...

Though I do have choices to make... go with a E6750/6850 which folds a % in around 10-11min or a quad which is about the same..


----------



## deskjockey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
haha, I'm just sparking some intense talking! I actually wish I could say I have 5000+ppd, I did awhile back with three machines, but only down to my sig rig, though that will change soon enough, plans for one or more rigs to come...

Though I do have choices to make... go with a E6750/6850 which folds a % in around 10-11min or a quad which is about the same..

D'oh

yeah my "team" seems to forget sometimes and screw up stuff







(team is myself and me)

or sometimes we get into arguments about how much beer we need to drink

matter fact I have to fly to Atlanta tomorrow, REAL early but I am still here

(looking at 2 53' semis of monitors)


----------



## numlock2.0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deskjockey* 
hehe...I am but just one person num...and I am still beating your "team"










I'll show you!!!









*buys more PS3s*


----------



## mrkryz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
I believe there is a difference between 'trash talking' and just being 'annoying'. And mrkryz when you pass up the top 10, please with all do haste, gloat of your 'amazing farm.'










Is the heat I'm bringing drawing a tear to your eye? Awwweeee pouty face LOL


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
haha, I'm just sparking some intense talking! I actually wish I could say I have 5000+ppd, I did awhile back with three machines, but only down to my sig rig, though that will change soon enough, plans for one or more rigs to come...

Though I do have choices to make... go with a E6750/6850 which folds a % in around 10-11min or a quad which is about the same..

Get the quad because they can only improve the performance of the folding client ie. make it use more than 70/75% on each core in Linux at least i have no idea about the windows client.


----------



## deskjockey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *numlock2.0* 
I'll show you!!!









*buys more PS3s*

ps3 my ass









you forget...I still have two offices that I am setting up in Mexico

Brute force bud...I cant figure out C2D stuff yet but I have procs all over the place


----------



## edeekeos

not a folder.. but i was LMAO the entire thread.. you people sure are funny..

if i did fold, it'd be with my office server... dual 5440's..


----------



## deskjockey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edeekeos*


not a folder.. but i was LMAO the entire thread.. you people sure are funny..

if i did fold, it'd be with my office server... dual 5440's..










do it!

its for a cause.....I lost my grandparents to cancer

lost my dad to heart disease

its it easy to do it...then you will get hooked


----------



## edeekeos

wow.. sorry bro..

yeah i think ill look into it...


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Get the quad because they can only improve the performance of the folding client ie. make it use more than 70/75% on each core in Linux at least i have no idea about the windows client.


My rig, only folding rig I have as of this minute, uses 100% of the core's 24/7, even when gaming. Just got done with some CoD4:MW, love that game btw!

I am trying to find some used E6850/6750 for decent price tags, and just setting them up... hrmmm choices indeed!


----------



## numlock2.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deskjockey*


ps3 my ass









you forget...I still have two offices that I am setting up in Mexico

Brute force bud...I cant figure out C2D stuff yet but I have procs all over the place


argh!

I will tell all the people at my mom's work place to install SMP! (almost all Dual cores). Then there's the servers...

so that's about 1000 dual core SMP's folding for me. 1,760,000+ PPD! Take that!

(really wishes he could actually do this)


----------



## mrkryz

> 25,430 Points







Yep .... thats in less then 2 weeks total folding and actually only the last 11 where things even begin to ramp up !








MILESTONE HIT !

And two 3060 smp (2539 pts each) WU's in the chamber now + 2 1760 smp WU's & misc 300-500 pt WU









Pretty Graph


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrkryz* 
> 25,430 Points







Yep .... thats in less then 2 weeks total folding and actually only the last 11 where things even begin to ramp up !








MILESTONE HIT !

And two 3060 smp (2539 pts each) WU's in the chamber now + 2 1760 smp WU's & misc 300-500 pt WU









Pretty Graph



















LOL/ I am glad others are getting passionate about [email protected] here in OCN!


----------



## CL3P20

just added another e2xxx to the [email protected]ently running around 3ghz folding with SMP...as soon as the new SMP rigs turn in some WU's I should see a nice increase in PPD..I am working on following/overtaking Bitemarks.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
just added another e2xxx to the [email protected]ently running around 3ghz folding with SMP...as soon as the new SMP rigs turn in some WU's I should see a nice increase in PPD..I am working on following/overtaking Bitemarks.

















after Bitemarks!

(grabs Popcorn to watch)

Edit:

I have not talked 'trash' to Buick cuz he will lay down the lumber.


----------



## 455buick

Hey nitteo,

Quote - "I am glad others are getting passionate about [email protected] here in OCN!"

So am I... And you did it here. I guess I'll have to put the 455 back into my '70 Buick. Because as my rearview mirror states ~ "Objects are closer than they appear" ~









But I just hate that 7mpg rating... I drive 70miles and use half my tank of gas....







Where are my credits cards again??? That newegg Visa won't buy gas will it??

Take care,


----------



## mrkryz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


So am I... And you did it here. I guess I'll have to put the 455 back into my '70 Buick. Because as my rearview mirror states ~ "Objects are closer than they appear" ~









But I just hate that 7mpg rating... I drive 70miles and use half my tank of gas....







Where are my credits cards again??? That newegg Visa won't buy gas will it??

Take care, 



Good god LOL you just reminded me of a 1973 Riviera I had.... 455 & 3 spd auto and holly 4 bbl LOL I could punch the accelerator and see the needle move lol


----------



## WickedPixie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoscoeMcGurk*


You can't OC them, but you can get another credit card, and put them in SLI. Then your DPS (debt per second) will get a nice performance increase. But seriously looks like you're gonna pass me up in like a week, into the top5 you go, nice job! I mean...grrrr dam you, 'n trash







.

Good job to everyone though, our team is doing really well







.


Yikes! Thanks for reminding me about the DPS. *shudders* 
Time to convince my boss to give me a salary bump. Hope it works.

Just noticed you've been folding for nearly 3 years. That's a lot of folding dedication.








Hope I can keep on folding just as long.


----------



## WickedPixie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


But I just hate that 7mpg rating... I drive 70miles and use half my tank of gas....







Where are my credits cards again??? _That newegg Visa won't buy gas will it??_

Take care, 


That's what your 2 platinum cards are for....


----------



## RPIJG

I wish I could keep that stupid SMP running, 4 clients running just doesn't put out the points that I want, even with Big WU and advanced sci.

My goal is to break the top 200 by EOY, I've got to get my PS3 folding as well, have to figure out how to do it so the wife doesn't crap a brick when she gets the electric bill


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RPIJG* 
I wish I could keep that stupid SMP running

Start a thread and we will try to walk you thru it! You have a Quad that is aching to give you 2500pts per day.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Start a thread and we will try to walk you thru it! You have a Quad that is aching to give you 2500pts per day.

mines only giving me half that, the other half is going towards SchubiePwns because of the team competition.
wish there was a way to get both vmware clients running for me and staying in the competition.


----------



## Biscuits N' Gravy

You guys better get some more rigs, if I were on the team I'd be ranked 46 right now. I just started right before Halloween! Kakaostats says about 46k/week









*stirs the pot hoping someone splurges for a quad*


----------



## RPIJG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Start a thread and we will try to walk you thru it! You have a Quad that is aching to give you 2500pts per day.

Yeah, the flippin' thing always seems to give me File I/O errors. It estimated about 3K/day when I got it to run...once, since then I've just been running 4 clients at the same time, which is good for about 2K/day.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits N' Gravy* 
You guys better get some more rigs, if I were on the team I'd be ranked 46 right now. I just started right before Halloween! Kakaostats says about 46k/week









*stirs the pot hoping someone splurges for a quad*


Pot Stirrer! Then why dont YOU fold for OCN then!









(Biscuits whats your FAH name?)


----------



## Biscuits N' Gravy

Biscuits N' Gravy

You have to do "starts with" or else it will never come up. I dont know what's up with that.


----------



## RPIJG

and why aren't you folding for 37726? Default is LAME


----------



## Biscuits N' Gravy

what will happen with my past points? what will happen with my future points? when will I be added?


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RPIJG* 
and why aren't you folding for 37726? Default is LAME









You mean he doesn't even have a team??? Get on ours immediately!!! Anyway I just started folding on SMP again yesterday, about to finish my first WU for 1760 points! Thats much more than the 350-500 I've been pulling, and whats funny is they take around the same time to complete.

EDIT: All your points will still be there, new points will still be under your name, but under the teams as well. So you have nothing to lose.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits N' Gravy* 
what will happen with my past points? what will happen with my future points? when will I be added?

Wow dude! I thought you were on a Team! I couldnt see your name in EOC stats...

Yeah man, FOLD for OCN! It will be fun seeing your name climb the ranks with 40k per week!

Maybe Change your FAH name so your stats show up easily... BISCUITSnGRAVY perhaps!

Your points will show up, but separated by teams...look up mine and you will see I folded BRIEFLY for another team as a favor!


----------



## CL3P20

the new e2200 @ 3ghz just finished its first SMP client... ~16hrs for around 2100 points. Still waiting for the Kakaostats to be updated.

Got a little free time today, plan on making the jump up to 3.4 or so with it.








GO OCN!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fierceleaf*


Im not going to win the race with ppd or speed, Im going pass everyone with endurance










We'll see. I'll be folding till the wheels fall off.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoscoeMcGurk*


Then I got some trash for K092084 too,...ohhhhh dam you







. If Pixie running me over in rank wasn't enough, here you go pushing me out of top 5 producers last month too, after several months of always making it. How dare you do that to me!







j/k man, keep the volume on 11 and rock it on!

Good job to everyone though, our team is doing really well







.


I got to give you some competition and I just can't let you sit there in fifth place the whole time. 
I just passed CyberDruid also. I don't have any quads or anything I just have sheer number. I only have my sig rig running SMP, the rest run the console version.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I got to give you some competition and I just can't let you sit there in fifth place the whole time. 
I just passed CyberDruid also. I don't have any quads or anything I just have sheer number. I only have my sig rig running SMP, the rest run the console version.


Dyam! Thats what I call an ARMY.









I didnt know you weren't running all SMP.

WOW.

Edit:

Yeah, CDs a SLACKING.


----------



## PhelanJKell

What is better for folding?

Sapphire X1950XT 256MB with V-power cooler
or
X1950Pro HIS IC3Q Turbo

I'm not familiar with ATI cards. But I'm thinking about buying one of these for my new folding rig. Any ideas?


----------



## matt_s989

Wish I still was on liquid, my sig rig was cranking back then


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Dyam! Thats what I call an ARMY.









I didnt know you weren't running all SMP.

WOW.

Edit:

Yeah, CDs a SLACKING.


They're work computers, thats why they run the console version. 
Just a bunch of P4 HT, 2-3 Pentium d's, and 4-5 core 2 duo's, and 1 xeon. 
The P4's ranging from 3-3.4 ghz. Pentium D's are about 3.4ghz, 1 core 2 duo at 2.33 and the others at 1.86ghz, then the xeon 5110 is at 1.60ghz.

Most of them are on 24/7, but alot of them aren't and are used for most of the day, but I was getting close to 8k 24avg over the holidays because no one was at work.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

What is better for folding?

Sapphire X1950XT 256MB with V-power cooler
or
X1950Pro HIS IC3Q Turbo

I'm not familiar with ATI cards. But I'm thinking about buying one of these for my new folding rig. Any ideas?
I would go for the IC3Q..seems like it would keep the in-case temps down, with the exhaust vent an' all. Try to get a 512mb model though..it will boost your folding times. My x1950pro was folding at 1.6sec / frame at 620mhz core...its a 256mb model, just for some reference. PPD is ~300-400, sometimes finishing 2 WU's a day.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

I would go for the IC3Q..seems like it would keep the in-case temps down, with the exhaust vent an' all. Try to get a 512mb model though..it will boost your folding times. My x1950pro was folding at 1.6sec / frame at 620mhz core...its a 256mb model, just for some reference. PPD is ~300-400, sometimes finishing 2 WU's a day.
Thanks +rep! Is the X1950XT faster at folding though?


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
Thanks +rep! Is the X1950XT faster at folding though?

With a slight bump on the core and the memory I was hitting close to 3.5 wu's a day on my x1950xt 256mb


----------



## tankman12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
Thanks +rep! Is the X1950XT faster at folding though?

http://www.overclock.net/sale/280027...c3q-turbo.html

Is that the card you were talking about?


----------



## PhelanJKell

<---I'm having a conflict. There are two ATI cards for sale and I want to get one. Just which one? lol

X1950XT
or
X1950 Pro

BTW Tankman, love the avatar!

Quote:

Is that the card you were talking about?
Yea. I PM'd him. It was that or the other X1950 Pro. Thanks all.


----------



## CL3P20

xt, hands down... higher memory bandwidth than the pro, typically and much better for v'mods.


----------



## Biscuits N' Gravy

So all I need to do is wait for my WU to finish and then start over again and put the team number instead of default?

What if I am still folding some on the default and some for the team? I for sure wouldn't be able to put them on the team in the same day, led alone the same week.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits N' Gravy*


So all I need to do is wait for my WU to finish and then start over again and put the team number instead of default?

What if I am still folding some on the default and some for the team? I for sure wouldn't be able to put them on the team in the same day, led alone the same week.


Thats fine, once you turn in pts for OCN, you will see your pts accumulate... Just make sure your Team # is 37726!

Fold on man!


----------



## PhelanJKell

X1950XT purchased from an OCN.net member for 120$. So now I'm looking for a CPU/MB and I'll be that much closer to another [email protected] rig!

nitteo, WHAT IN THE WORLD DO YOU DO FOR A LIVING? I'm guessing sneaky assassin, the payments would pay for all those' Q6600's....


----------



## gibsonnova74

ok gentlemen, i have one rig folding on a team, one folding under my name(gibsonnova74), and i will have a third rig done in about 2 more weeks! i too am climbing the ranks. i have only been folding for a week, but its 24/7, lol cant wait to see the electric bill!! so, watch out gentlemen cause here i come!


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

lol cant wait to see the electric bill!!
Mine was not bad at all, actually went down! Though I don't turn on my heat/air unit in my townhouse because I like it cold. Though its been in the 70's again, damn NC weather, ups and downs. I've been enjoying the snowboarding weather and then it warms up again... ugh!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

just started folding for OCN on my PS3.








that'll be running for a couple months straight O.-


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

just started folding for OCN on my PS3.
that'll be running for a couple months straight O.-
Awesome! I'm trying to recruit as many OCN.net members as I can! TEAM 37726 FTW!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


ok gentlemen, i have one rig folding on a team, one folding under my name(gibsonnova74), and i will have a third rig done in about 2 more weeks! i too am climbing the ranks. i have only been folding for a week, but its 24/7, lol cant wait to see the electric bill!! so, watch out gentlemen cause here i come!


Hi gibsonnova,

Welcome to Folding!! To your comment about the electric bill:

"lol cant wait to see the electric bill!"

Here's is what I've found after folding for almost 2 years and over the past year with 17 rigs in two separate homes (mine and my brothers). Comparing bills from the past year (like for like) - each rig runs about $7.00 dollars per month or .23 cents per day (.01 per hour) running 24/7. That's based on a 30 day month. I live on the Western side of Michigan with Consumers Energy as the provider of the electricity... So your results may or will be different. I just thought you'd like to know from one persons actual usage.

For me it's a good bargain as it relates to future medical science and medical cures. 
.09 per hour for the 9 rigs in my house, I will gladly pay.

I hope this helped,


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi gibsonnova,

Welcome to Folding!! To your comment about the electric bill:

"lol cant wait to see the electric bill!"

Here's is what I've found after folding for almost 2 years and over the past year with 17 rigs in two separate homes (mine and my brothers). Comparing bills from the past year (like for like) - each rig runs about $7.00 dollars per month or .23 cents per day (.01 per hour) running 24/7. That's based on a 30 day month. I live on the Western side of Michigan with Consumers Energy as the provider of the electricity... So your results may or will be different. I just thought you'd like to know from one persons actual usage.

For me it's a good bargain as it relates to future medical science and medical cures.
.09 per hour for the 9 rigs in my house, I will gladly pay.

I hope this helped, 

I bet they keep the house warm as well cutting down on heating bills


----------



## azminisk8r

since my main rig has been down my room temps have dropped 15-30F

trying to set up a pure folding rig thru xp but the wireless drivers are the ****. and no built in ethernet. workin on it. also gettin my grandma to give me her old computer to fold.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


I bet they keep the house warm as well cutting down on heating bills










Hi biatchi,

Actually... 5 rigs are in a room with all the windows open and the heater vent blocked off. In Michigan that means the room stays a nice 45-50degF... Refrigerator temps, natural cooling







The overclocks have gone up as well... 
3 rigs are in my office/computer room/junk room... Temps are 64degF in there... Nice!

So heating bills - No worries!







Only two bedrooms upstairs and the entire downstairs get any heat. But my wife doesn't get it at all. Imagine that...

Take care,


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi biatchi,

Actually... 5 rigs are in a room with all the windows open and the heater vent blocked off. In Michigan that means the room stays a nice 45-50degF... Refrigerator temps, natural cooling







The overclocks have gone up as well... 
3 rigs are in my office/computer room/junk room... Temps are 64degF in there... Nice!

So heating bills - No worries!







Only two bedrooms upstairs and the entire downstairs get any heat. But my wife doesn't get it at all. Imagine that...

Take care, 


Nice







.In my experience the missus never gets any of the computer stuff. Shoes and handbags are a completley different matter though!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Nice:thumb..In my experience the missus never gets any of the computer stuff. Shoes and handbags are a completley different matter though!


Agreed! For my wife it's sushi, wine and foreign travel... In no particular order...


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Agreed! For my wife it's sushi, wine and foreign travel... In no particular order...



yeah i hear what your sayin. i love computers and accessories, she loves diamonds! so, if i buy lets say another rig and dont want to hear about it, i better buy her something shinny! LOL


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


yeah i hear what your sayin. i love computers and accessories, she loves diamonds! so, if i buy lets say another rig and dont want to hear about it, i better buy her something shinny! LOL


That is the secret young padawan!

Everytime I buy a Q6600, I have to go to Jimmy Choos (for those who know what that is, I feel for you...I really do)


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Everytime I buy a Q6600, I have to go to Jimmy Choos (for those who know what that is, I feel for you...I really do)


ohmehefinghee! Its like you are miming the words right out of my wifes mouth. Jimmy and Prada and Fendi..oh my!


----------



## cgrado

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS* 
*Trash talkin and the people it was to and the people that started It just like YOU.*

linkin park.

I can't do much trash talking, i strive for 20K a month, not week.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

Its like you are miming the words right out of my wifes mouth. Jimmy and Prada and Fendi..oh my!
Mental note *do not marry woman with that high of taste!* thanks for the advanced advice people...


----------



## matt_s989

With the sig rig folding, it makes my livingroom nice and comfy, downside is the thermostat is in the livingroom so the furnace don't run as much and rest of the house gets chilly, here shortly my office is moving to the basement, prolly bump up the oc too.

As far as electric, i have 2 rigs folding 24/7 and I have not seen a significate increase in my electric bill, gas bill went down


----------



## gibsonnova74

well i just finished another W/U! movin up like George & Weezy!


----------



## azminisk8r

just wondering how this compares to your guy's numbers.

about 20-25 WU's a week? 80-100 a month? good or bad?


----------



## tankman12

Check your points not just the number of wu's considering wu's have different amounts of points attached to them. Whats your folding name?


----------



## mrkryz

3 of the quads loaded up with 3060 WU's .... I wont be seeing any pts today lol


----------



## TaiDinh

Someone just came out of her box.

You sexy thing, you!


----------



## PhelanJKell

Nice! 24/7 PS3 folding I see in her future...


----------



## RPIJG

WU 3907 just got torn through by 3 of my cores, 3min/frame roughly, If I got nothing but those WU, FahMon estimates about 9400ppd with all four cores crunching.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



If I got nothing but those WU, FahMon estimates about 9400ppd with all four cores crunching.










good thing your still a ways down...my ppd average is right around 3k/day - 20k/week ....rofl, for the farm.


----------



## RPIJG

yeah, well this is just for those WU, I'm normally at a more sedate 2K or so, this is just with the quad crunching on four clients. I think my PS3 choked on the unit I had it running on last night, because I woke up this morning and it had started a new unit, but said I hadn't completed any...hmmm...are there deadlines on the PS3 WU's?


----------



## GuardianOdin

well I finally got a stable 3Ghz OC on my Opty165 and now I'm folding faster=). If I can swing it,I'll build another Opty165 rig for folding. Lol to many 939 Mobo's laying around.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Lol to many 939 Mobo's laying around.


Put those slaves to work! [email protected] 24/7 for pure torture!


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


Put those slaves to work! [email protected] 24/7 for pure torture!


oh I plan too. I still need the following

2 PSU's
1 Single or Dual Core CPU
2 Vidcards.
2 cases "can get those fairly cheap"

On a budget of $300 roughly=/ Money is a bit tight right now.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin* 
oh I plan too. I still need the following

2 PSU's
1 Single or Dual Core CPU
2 Vidcards.
2 cases "can get those fairly cheap"

On a budget of $300 roughly=/ Money is a bit tight right now.

Don't bother with cases just run them on a desk

If it is a barebones folding rig you should be able to get away with running two rigs from one psu

Just find some uber cheap gfx cards and get a kvm swith to run all your rigs through one monitor, keyboard and mouse


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
Don't bother with cases just run them on a desk

If it is a barebones folding rig you should be able to get away with running two rigs from one psu

Just find some uber cheap gfx cards and get a kvm swith to run all your rigs through one monitor, keyboard and mouse









Hi biatchi,

I agree... Just ask WickedPixie. All of her rigs are bare, or as she likes to say, no clothes/clothing optional. It keeps it simple that way as along as you don't have pets, kids or other "things" that like to play in and around the electronics.

@GuardianOdinGood ~ Luck with your rig building

Take care and Fold On


----------



## GuardianOdin

oh but everything has to be nice and pretty=P I want cases because I tend to move a lot and I rather have them cased up than open.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

oh but everything has to be nice and pretty=P I want cases because I tend to move a lot and I rather have them cased up than open.
Yeah, I'm a neat freak myself, and IDK how my cat would handle spinning fans and electricity! haha


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


Yeah, I'm a neat freak myself, and IDK how my cat would handle spinning fans and electricity! haha


Lol my granny's dog walked in to a Nidec beta v TA450dc i had running and looked a little shocked/confused


----------



## CL3P20

moving up into 53rd next...also just broke 3200 average per day.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
moving up into 53rd next...also just broke 3200 average per day.









Thats a Nice PPD!


----------



## CL3P20

Why..tnx! I have been working hard at optimizing my farm lately..both for output and power consumption. I added one 2180 running visual client...and swapped out a P4 630j for a E2200 running SMP. Those two increases alone were good for over 1200 ppd increase.

I am still having issues getting the Q4 to run the SMP client...damn firewalls.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Lol my granny's dog walked in to a Nidec beta v TA450dc i had running and looked a little shocked/confused


ROFL... that made my day, thanks biatchi!


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


ROFL... that made my day, thanks biatchi!


no problem


----------



## K092084

nitteo you must be slacking because you are going down in the PPD and now I am ahead of you in PPD.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


nitteo you must be slacking because you are going down in the PPD and now I am ahead of you in PPD.


Hi K0,

Keep it rolling! We need all the points you can muster!! And Stanford needs those WU's!!!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


moving up into 53rd next...also just broke 3200 average per day.










Hi Cl3,

Good work! In fact, Great Work!! Isn't this folding craze addicting??


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi K0,

Keep it rolling! We need all the points you can muster!! And Stanford needs those WU's!!!


I am currently working on building another dual core rig with a 3600+ brisbane to run SMP, so I will be helping alittle more.


----------



## deskjockey

3200 PPD????

DA-YUM!!!! I think I am starting to ramp up my production now, instead of brute force I am going to get another dual core machine running.

so I should have: 2 dual cores running smp and 8 single core procs running soon and hopefully a dual proc server running smp <--- have to figure that out

and yes Buick, this stuff is way addicting.

145th rank and I only have been here a year!!!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deskjockey*


3200 PPD????

DA-YUM!!!! I think I am starting to ramp up my production now, instead of brute force I am going to get another dual core machine running.

so I should have: 2 dual cores running smp and 8 single core procs running soon and hopefully a dual proc server running smp <--- have to figure that out

and yes Buick, this stuff is way addicting.

145th rank and I only have been here a year!!!


Hi Deskjockey,

Way too cool!!! Keep those rigs going...

I was really surprised how easily I got sucked in, but I'll never regret it!


----------



## PhelanJKell

My 2nd Blood Iron arrived today, along with my new Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme. Time to take this Q6600 to the next level and get my E6750 going as well! More PPD here we come!


----------



## tankman12

Good job kell. Keep it up.


----------



## CL3P20

working on 4k ppd right now, I just added a couple of OC'd e2180's to the farm








my farm-14 cpu's total
9 folding 24/7
2 running SMP

Thumbs crossed..my income tax return will net me another 2-3k ppd. Team OCN ftw!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


My 2nd Blood Iron arrived today, along with my new Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme. Time to take this Q6600 to the next level and get my E6750 going as well! More PPD here we come!


Hi PJK,

I'm doing the same thing. I'm going to upgrade all of my stock heatsinks on the Quads and E-6600 and run those baby's a little harder....

Speaking of "new" cpus... I just received (yesterday) my E-8400 from tankguys. Thanks tankguys for the quick shipping and great price!!! It will be running by this time next week!!! I can't wait...

Take care and Keep them folding!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


working on 4k ppd right now, I just added a couple of OC'd e2180's to the farm








my farm-14 cpu's total
9 folding 24/7
2 running SMP

Thumbs crossed..my income tax return will net me another 2-3k ppd. Team OCN ftw!


CL3P20 ~ Just keep them babies folding!!









Great Job!

Take care and Fold On!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deskjockey*


3200 PPD????

DA-YUM!!!! I think I am starting to ramp up my production now, instead of brute force I am going to get another dual core machine running.

so I should have: 2 dual cores running smp and 8 single core procs running soon and hopefully a dual proc server running smp <--- have to figure that out

and yes Buick, this stuff is way addicting.

145th rank and I only have been here a year!!!


Ahh deskjockey ~ I love brute force!!!









Great job folding and keeping those rigs going!

All in the name of science....


----------



## biatchi

Tripple posting? Tsk tsk lol

Keep up the good work guys









Does anybody know what has happened to Naturalite? He/she was gaining on me quite quickly and there production has started to drop.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I'm gunning for all you guys! Watch your backs, I'm going to start heading the other way, _up_ the ladder.

I'm throwing all the WU's my 4x4 can handle at it (just started yesterday), because I desperately wish to hold on to good ole #30 ( down from #10







) I'll be getting a phenom from shifty in the mail soon and I will get that sucker moving too. I'll then likely pick up a xeon quad for my work rig.

Best Lookout!


----------



## Polo224

I'm coming for all you inactive people with my 200 ppd! lol In all seriousness though, what type of ppd should I expect with 1 smp client and 3 windows (maybe one linux if I can figure it out) consoles. My 939 x2(will have 2 consoles running) says it's on my doorstep per UPS, waiting for me to put it in a nice warm socket since its so cold out there haha.


----------



## PhelanJKell

455buick, I was able to reach 3.4ghz on my Q6600 B3. I tried for higher but it didn't like anything above. So 3.4ghz is fine with me, but the TRUE brought my temps down almost 10c across the board. Thing is massive, but works great! Guess that is why its the best out there for air cooling.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
Tripple posting? Tsk tsk lol

Keep up the good work guys









Does anybody know what has happened to Naturalite? He/she was gaining on me quite quickly and there production has started to drop.

Hey biatchi,

Are you referring to me!







I think so...
Just trying to keep people energized and engaged...

Oh well...


----------



## TheEddie

Weee, I just got my main folders back up yesterday Q66 & E63 (I was halfway active for about a month and didn't drop a spot..


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheEddie* 
Weee, I just got my main folders back up yesterday Q66 & E63 (I was halfway active for about a month and didn't drop a spot.. 

Hi Eddie,

Way to go! At this point in time, OCN and Stanford can use all the folders we can get...

Keep it going...


----------



## grunion

CyberDruid,

I'm calling you out my friend









You're knocking on the door of 1 million points, get it in gear.
Don't let me reach 700k before you get your million or those Denkis that I sent you will self destruct and destroy every computer component within a 12 block radius









BTW my other quad will be back up and running in a few minutes, as well as my AMD rig


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


455buick, I was able to reach 3.4ghz on my Q6600 B3. I tried for higher but it didn't like anything above. So 3.4ghz is fine with me, but the TRUE brought my temps down almost 10c across the board. Thing is massive, but works great! Guess that is why its the best out there for air cooling.


Hi PJK,

I somehow missed your post...









My Quads are currently running at 3.0Ghz... 9x333 = 3.0Ghz Voltages are at 1.4, but with Vdroop, probably around 1.35 or so... My 2 Conroe E-6600's are at the same speed. I will have my E8400 up and running this weekend... From the looks of things, I should be able to get 3.465 easy (9 x 385 = 3.465) I'll try for 4.0Ghz later in February...

I'm a bit conservative as you may be able to tell.







Besides that, I have 17 rigs going and don't want to burn any of them up right now... Stanford need the WU's and OCN needs the points.

Take care and Fold On!


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hey biatchi,

Are you referring to me!







I think so... 
Just trying to keep people energized and engaged...

Oh well...


Lol i was just kidding around. You are #96 top producer in the world







WTG









I also noticed nitteo is folding for overclockers.com, Why the hell did he stop folding for us, And also why has pixie stopped aswell? They both left around the same time, Have they eloped together or what?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Lol i was just kidding around. You are #96 top producer in the world







WTG









I also noticed nitteo is folding for overclockers.com, Why the hell did he stop folding for us, And also why has pixie stopped aswell? They both left around the same time, Have they eloped together or what?


i was browsing the list, looks like pixie is folding for them to








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...p?s=&srt=1&p=5
now we all just have to step up our game.


----------



## PhelanJKell

^ was wondering the same thing. I know Nitteo was having a large power bill, but I was wondering if he stopped or moved on?!


----------



## tankman12

Edited

Your right guys, I should'nt have assumed anything. I wish them the best also and yes OCN is a top team.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
Lol i was just kidding around. You are #96 top producer in the world







WTG









I also noticed nitteo is folding for overclockers.com, Why the hell did he stop folding for us, And also why has pixie stopped aswell? They both left around the same time, Have they eloped together or what?

Hi biatchi,

No problems. I thought you might be. Thanks for the link too.. I didn't realize that. I've been working a lot and busy cranking up my overclocks on the Quads and E6600's I have. I've also started building an E8400 rig. Hopefully, it will go on-line tomorrow...

nitteo was folding for overclockers.com before he came here, I think... I could be wrong so don't quote me. And yes they have both left, but I don't think they got married though... LOL









I've been watching our team lately, and QMopar had run aground a little and so has taeric. Hopefully those are only bumps in the road.

However, you and many other are tearing it up...

Keep up the great work!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
455buick, I was able to reach 3.4ghz on my Q6600 B3. I tried for higher but it didn't like anything above. So 3.4ghz is fine with me, but the TRUE brought my temps down almost 10c across the board. Thing is massive, but works great! Guess that is why its the best out there for air cooling.

Hi PJK,

3.4Ghz! That's great stuff... I have my Quad (B3) at 3.0 and 2 E-6600's at 3.0Ghz as well. I didn't really want to push it too much farther at this time. Now to get my E8400 going...

Keep up the great work!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankman12* 
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=545038

Here is a post he made concerning bringing another member from the " old" team :

Ohh well, we will have to find a way to just whoop up on Team 32. Overclockers.com is in 3rd place overall, so I am sure thats why them guys jumped ship. They want to be part of the TOP teams.

Hi Tankman,

I think nitteo is referring to WickedPixie in his post... I wish them only the best!

So guys, we need to pick up the pace a little...


----------



## tankman12

Yeah, I know. Now we have alot of ground to make up.


----------



## Wretch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankman12* 
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=545038

Ohh well, we will have to find a way to just whoop up on Team 32. Overclockers.com is in 3rd place overall, so I am sure thats why them guys jumped ship. They want to be part of the TOP teams.


Glory without the work isn't glory at all.


----------



## grunion

Let's not make assumptions as to why a member chose to leave our team.

Regardless of reasons, remember that FAH is for a cause far greater than any points total or ranking.
The work units completed are far more important to Stanford than they could ever be to us.

And the last time I checked, OCN is a top team


----------



## Wretch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Let's not make assumptions as to why a member chose to leave our team.

Regardless of reasons, remember that FAH is for a cause far greater than any points total or ranking.
The work units completed are far more important to Stanford than they could ever be to us.

And the last time I checked, OCN is a top team











Well, speculation is due when there isn't even a "_by your leave_" given.
Not that I'm really that concerned about keeping score anyway.

I enjoy keeping the machine working so it can fold for a good cause.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Let's not make assumptions as to why a member chose to leave our team.

Regardless of reasons, remember that FAH is for a cause far greater than any points total or ranking.
The work units completed are far more important to Stanford than they could ever be to us.

And the last time I checked, OCN is a top team


Agreed! I wish Nitteo and Pixie luck in their new team. It doesn't really matter why they left, it is their choice.

Anywho, we just need to pick it up. My Q6600 and E6750 rig are now 24/7. This Quad crunches through WU's. Every 8min per %, I could just imagine having a Q6600 G0 at 3.8-4.0ghz. Thing would be eating WU's left and right!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


Agreed! I wish Nitteo and Pixie luck in their new team. It doesn't really matter why they left, it is their choice.

Anywho, we just need to pick it up. My Q6600 and E6750 rig are now 24/7. This Quad crunches through WU's. Every 8min per %, I could just imagine having a Q6600 G0 at 3.8-4.0ghz. Thing would be eating WU's left and right!


hmm, are you running windows smp?
you could really bump performance with vmware machines or linux, i have two vmware machines, 13 minutes each on my quad, and im only at 2.8ghz.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

hmm, are you running windows smp?
Ya running the windows SMP, also windows xp pro 32-bit.

Quote:

you could really bump performance with vmware machines or linux, i have two vmware machines, 13 minutes each on my quad, and im only at 2.8ghz.
Bal3Wolf gave me some help and I tried one instance of WMware+suse. Though I'm a total nOOb at linux. He said running a non-gui version gives more points as well. I'm down for trying stuff out, just need someone to sit down with me and walk me through it all.


----------



## grunion

Look out, got another quad on the way


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Look out, got another quad on the way










NICE


----------



## gibsonnova74

well gentlemen, i have 3 quads folding now, will have a e6550 later this week! my friends dont understand why i have 3 rigs to begin with, let alone a fourth. they say i have a problem and should seek help! lol. they ask what do i need them for, i say folding, they say why, i say BECAUSE I HAVE A PROBLEM!! lol.


----------



## Fierceleaf

I just added 2 x1900 gpu's, Im coming for you top 10!


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fierceleaf*


I just added 2 x1900 gpu's, Im coming for you top 10!


You are catching me rather quickly aswell


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Speaking of Kharma, I just got a [email protected] 40% on Rig#3...







.

LOL, wait! Thats the Rig with Pixies GeminII...









Thanks for the comment Tankman!


lol wow, u have so many rigs u numbered then


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

Look out, got another quad on the way
I'm guessing a Q6600?

I have an opportunity to buy another DFI Blood Iron mb for a decent price. Debating on adding another rig to my farm, but I'd have to drop $ for another CPU. Choices...


----------



## CL3P20

I hope my tax return, translates into a X3210 and a DFI DK.. otherwise you guys are going to catching me soon.









*I had one SMP rig go down today [cooling upgrades]..its on a single client for the time being, until the w/c'ing setup is finished.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

All my folding boxes but 1 are running linux smp now and i hope to fix that one by installing vmware in near future.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Ok quick question. I have my Q6600 main rig switched over to one instance of Vmware+SUSE+SMP utilizing 2 cores. How can I setup another VMware for the other instance?


----------



## CL3P20

Q- would a Q4 crunch the WU's any faster using 4 cores in Linux..? And why can it only use two for the Linux/vmware clients?

CL3P = Linux noob


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well my [email protected] does them in 9-10mins in vmware ubuntu. So if his quad is at 3600 he could get 2 work units done a day using vmware or real linux.


----------



## CL3P20

very nice..thats a full 3min faster than my e6700 @ 3.6ghz in xp x64 [average just under 12min]

I might have to read up on this


----------



## PhelanJKell

My E6750/Blood Iron running vmware+suse 10.3 is running 9-10min per %. I'm setting up my Q6600/Blood Iron using vmware, setting up [email protected] with two instances.


----------



## grunion

I'll be at 10k+ ppd soon, who's gonna hang


----------



## PhelanJKell

Got a snag on the 2nd instance of SUSE with SMP. When I hit the machine ID ie: 4 it says this:

User ID not found locally
Requesting User ID from server
Could not connect to primary assignment server for ID
could not connect to seconday assignment server for ID

? any ideas?

EDIT: fix'd, I had copied the SUSE folder and loaded it up as the 2nd instance on VMware, had to reset the NIC settings. All done, both are folding 100%!!


----------



## PhelanJKell

nm delete


----------



## 455buick

Something for you guys to shoot at or for:

Donor Statistics

Last updated: Monday February 04, 2008 (Stanford)

Number Name Credit Total Team

-- Name 455buick

*1 455buick 3001946 5145 37726*

I don't usually like talking like this, but I'm kinda proud of the accomplishment! I wanted to share it with you...

Thanks to all


----------



## Unknownm

if I could spend my 60K on ps3s just for folding, I would be really high up the list


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
if I could spend my 60K on ps3s just for folding, I would be really high up the list









Hi Unknownm,

I'll take that as a compliment...









I haven't spent 60K ($60,000). Actually it's been about $6,000 over a 2 year period of building rigs to just fold... Bought a lot of stuff off of eBay and from folks here at OCN...

Take care,


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi Unknownm,

I'll take that as a compliment...









I haven't spent 60K ($60,000). Actually it's been about $6,000 over a 2 year period of building rigs to just fold... Bought a lot of stuff off of eBay and from folks here at OCN...

Take care, 

+REP FOR U!!! folding for a cause!!!


----------



## 455buick

You boys and girls better get the lead out.... Throw a few more coals on your folding rigs...

taeric is back on the loose! He'll be getting his 10K per day again and soon!!!


----------



## PhelanJKell

...just when i thought i was getting somewhere! lol back to the drawing boards...


----------



## gibsonnova74

well i thought i would bring back this thread. i was really impressed with the way MrKryz was charging up the leader board. i was reading his threads: how many points he's getting per day, what ranking he is, etc, etc. i dont hear anything lately. so, here is my FREINDLY trash talking. MrKryz you need to pick up the pace, i will overtake you in 4 days! lets see what ya got!


----------



## CL3P20

I will be adding CD's Rockcandy to my [email protected], as soon as it arrives. Should be a healthy increase in ppd for me.

I am down 3 SMP rigs atm.. soon to be back up with 4, so hoping for the best. My production has hit the floor lately.. I am looking to come back with a vengeance.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I will be adding CD's Rockcandy to my [email protected], as soon as it arrives. Should be a healthy increase in ppd for me.

I am down 3 SMP rigs atm.. soon to be back up with 4, so hoping for the best. My production has hit the floor lately.. I am looking to come back with a vengeance.

Same here, down to one functioning rig.
I've got 3 rigs that I'm building ATM, should have 3 quads and one GFX [email protected] by weeks end.


----------



## 455buick

Go get them GibsonNova74 - CL3P20 - Grunion!!!!










Stanford needs the WU's and OCN needs the points!

I will be adding another rig in the next few days and hopefully a Quad in April/May....

Take care and Fold On!!!


----------



## PhelanJKell

<---down one rig, one of my Blood Iron's decided to play dead... and doesn't want to play nice. So I'm RMA'ing it, so there goes my [email protected]

On the bright side of things, I have my WC'ing setup now, keeps my temps almost 10-17c cooler than my TRUE. : )


----------



## gibsonnova74

455buick, how are we going to catch up if you keep adding folding rigs? lol. good to see your still working on the farm! keep up the good work, and once again congrats on being #1.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Tweaked my extra folding rigs they run cooler now gonna get a 10k day today.


----------



## gibsonnova74

my freind had his psu go out on him. he ordered a 750w(upgrade) and asked me to put it in for him. he said i can keep his rig for 4 days and fold with it! he has an e6550, running @3.0. the rig is getting about 14min per %. so i figure it should get another 5 or 6 w/u's done for OCN before i have to take it back.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


455buick, how are we going to catch up if you keep adding folding rigs? lol. good to see your still working on the farm! keep up the good work, and once again congrats on being #1.


Hi ChrisGibson,

Thanks for the kind words and support...









Take care,


----------



## tankman12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


my freind had his psu go out on him. he ordered a 750w(upgrade) and asked me to put it in for him. he said i can keep his rig for 4 days and fold with it! he has an e6550, running @3.0. the rig is getting about 14min per %. so i figure it should get another 5 or 6 w/u's done for OCN before i have to take it back.


My 6550 gets around 12-13 minutes per percent. My overclock is just over 3.1 right now. Tweak it alittle before you start folding with it. You should be able to cut a minute or so off of it.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Same here, down to one functioning rig.
I've got 3 rigs that I'm building ATM, should have 3 quads and one GFX [email protected] by weeks end.


One down, 2 to go


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
One down, 2 to go


















are these strickly folding rigs your building? if so, i would be interested in a break down on how much and what components. for example, last folding rig i built, i posted a thread about it. the components and the cost, for some very reliable components, on a quad folder, it was $700. i would be very interested in different ideas for future rigs.


----------



## cognoscenti

is it just me thinking after reading a few of the pages that this thread is one massive e-peen-e-fold thing? Lol the first couple of pages seem that way


----------



## gibsonnova74

i actually like this thread. i thought it was a good way to motivate everyone to kick it up a notch! lol


----------



## TaiDinh

I have 6 days to make it to 100 or over 100 WU for March. Currently sitting at 86. 14 WU in 6 days? I can do it!

Big jump from 71 WU total in Feb.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Lol wow!


----------



## cognoscenti

yes I have read a few more pages and its quite funny ;-)

Team is doing well!


----------



## theonion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi ChrisGibson,

Thanks for the kind words and support...









Take care, 

I knew there was something wrong when I passed gibsonnova74.....I thought "woohoo" for about a millisecond when I realized that obviously couldn't be right. Then I looked up a bit higher and saw ChrisGibson pumping out 20K+ per day.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theonion*


I knew there was something wrong when I passed gibsonnova74.....I thought "woohoo" for about a millisecond when I realized that obviously couldn't be right. Then I looked up a bit higher and saw ChrisGibson pumping out 20K+ per day.










when i first started folding i joined a team.(Team Smirnoff FTW). then i built another rig, started folding under chrisbgibson with that one because of the team restrictions. then i got bit by the folding bug and built 2 more. long story short, you see what i got now in my sig. last week i decided to dedicate all my rigs to my farm under chrisbgibson, so i'm no longer folding under gibsonnova74.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, got any shots of your farm there gibson?
im jealous


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


wow, got any shots of your farm there gibson?
im jealous










i was actually going to take pictures, but i didn't think anyone would be interested. would you like to see my setup?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i would indeed, and i think a few others around here might enjoy, it might even get a few of us inspired enough to drop the cash for our own farms


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


when i first started folding i joined a team.(Team Smirnoff FTW). then i built another rig, started folding under chrisbgibson with that one because of the team restrictions. then i got bit by the folding bug and built 2 more. long story short, you see what i got now in my sig. last week i decided to dedicate all my rigs to my farm under chrisbgibson, so i'm no longer folding under gibsonnova74.


Hi Chris,

So that explains the "outrageous" numbers of late!







I get it now!! Good job man, and keep it going.









Your explosion has prompted me to double up on my Quads... I lost my only GPU folding rig via a Power bump.







So now that Quad is folding 2 WU's and using affinity changer for the balancing... Seems to be working good... I'll be going to that on my other Quad as well...

Take care and Fold On!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi Chris,

So that explains the "outrageous" numbers of late!







I get it now!! Good job man, and keep it going.









Your explosion has prompted me to double up on my Quads... I lost my only GPU folding rig via a Power bump.







So now that Quad is folding 2 WU's and using affinity changer for the balancing... Seems to be working good... I'll be going to that on my other Quad as well...

Take care and Fold On! 


well the main reason my numbers have jumped up was because i have all my quads running dual win smp, it was amazing to see the performance boost! it also helped out that i run all my rigs in the same farm now. hey 455 buick, i know you dont want to hear this, i had just enough money on the credit card to get another one, lol. the parts are arriving today! i was going to supprise you with another boost, but i couldn't resist telling you!


----------



## cognoscenti

Buying PCs on Credit? Youch!









Love to see pics of some of the crazy farms you guys have though!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

yay, im not the only one


----------



## wannabe_OC

It's this thread that made me want to build "cube"


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hey, follow up, how many PPD is that thing bringing in?
what OC did you get on them, and what are the times for each one?
thanks.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I just started folding 2 days ago.... only 5 wu's so far. I will keep it up. I calculated the cost to run my computer 24/7 for a year while folding and it is only about $40. Basically I am donating $40 plus the use of my hardware. Its all for a good cause.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

40 bucks for the whole year seems a tad low, i would have guessed closer to atleast 10 bucks a month.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hey, follow up, how many PPD is that thing bringing in?
what OC did you get on them, and what are the times for each one?
thanks.


Current boards aren't OCable at all but I guess that's what you get for $23 a board lol...

Just ordered OCable boards for it then I'll get 1 WU per day per rig...









Currently like 33 hours per WU so 7k points every 33 hours or so hehe...

I am going to pop them all to 3ghz when the boards come in...









So far per the acpi -t command in lunix is 40c at full load so the temps are good...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

indeed, keep us posted, i rather like the idea, i may have to do something similar with some q6600s in the next few months, very inspiring to have 4 machines in such a small space, and usable as a desk!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I just started folding 2 days ago.... only 5 wu's so far. I will keep it up. I calculated the cost to run my computer 24/7 for a year while folding and it is only about $40. Basically I am donating $40 plus the use of my hardware. Its all for a good cause.


Hi mortimer,

Great!!







Another folder for the cause... 5 WU's in 2 days. That's great too!









Keep it up and join the ranks!


----------



## 455buick

Ok Mr Gibson -

Quote - "*i was going to surprise you with another boost, but i couldn't resist telling you!*"









After much deliberation and thought







- I accept your challenge!









I will see your Quad and raise you 2 more....

We can call this OCN's - "Celebrity FAH Death Match"!









The real winners will be Stanford (Wu's), OCN (points) and OCN's members as I sell off stuff...

I'll start converting my X2's (I have 7 of them) to Quads! They are all on 939 socket boards (old), but I think I can sell them as units... (helps defray costs) I also have 6 Conroes and 1 - 8400 that can be converted if need be...

The ball will be in your court soon...


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Ok Mr Gibson -

Quote - "*i was going to surprise you with another boost, but i couldn't resist telling you!*"









After much deliberation and thought







- I accept your challenge!









I will see your Quad and raise you 2 more....

We can call this OCN's - "Celebrity FAH Death Match"!









The real winners will be Stanford (Wu's), OCN (points) and OCN's members as I sell off stuff...

I'll start converting my X2's (I have 7 of them) to Quads! They are all on 939 socket boards (old), but I think I can sell them as units... (helps defray costs) I also have 6 Conroes and 1 - 8400 that can be converted if need be...

The ball will be in your court soon...










your exactly right about Stanford and OCN being the winners! i thought that MrKryz was going to give me a run for my money, he still might, but as of lately i started pulling away. at this time i dont have enough to "call" but i can make it alittle more interesting. one of our fellow members posted that FRYS has the Q6600 on sale for $189.99, i have a friend who works there and has already put one in will call for me. i will be swaping out my E6550 with it later on today. this will give me an extra w/u a day, and get me at 8 quads. so, LET THE FUN BEGIN, and i hope to see your numbers going up real soon!


----------



## talntid

Cool! I'll be bringing on...
5 more quads
1-8400
1-6750
1-6320
1-6600

let the games begin!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *talntid*


Cool! I'll be bringing on...
5 more quads
1-8400
1-6750
1-6320
1-6600

let the games begin!










thats great! i will have to start keeping an eye on your points as well!


----------



## cgrado

*sniffle* any room for 500 PPD???


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
your exactly right about Stanford and OCN being the winners! i thought that MrKryz was going to give me a run for my money, he still might, but as of lately i started pulling away. at this time i dont have enough to "call" but i can make it alittle more interesting. one of our fellow members posted that FRYS has the Q6600 on sale for $189.99, i have a friend who works there and has already put one in will call for me. i will be swaping out my E6550 with it later on today. this will give me an extra w/u a day, and get me at 8 quads. so, LET THE FUN BEGIN, and i hope to see your numbers going up real soon!

Hi Gibson,

Well I just picked up 2 - Q6600's on eBay for $180.00 and $190.00... Not too bad actually. I checked out Fry's but their web site said that the Quad Q6600's were all sold out at $259.99... Maybe your buddy will be able to save you a good deal.

Well I'm off to buy 2 - Gigabyte P35 DS3L motherboards from newegg, along with some Corsair PC6400C4 DDR2.

Hopefully, within the next couple of weeks I'll have my X2's upgraded. You never know about shipping these days!









And about our Celebrity Death Match... Looks like it could be:
Buick vs. Chevy or
455 vs. Big Block? Small Block? or
1970 Skylark Conv vs. 1974 Nova Coupe or
Old guy vs. Young Guy, or
Flab vs. Muscle... LOL









You get the picture. I hope Stanford appreciates our collective addiction!!!!

Take care and Fold On!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgrado* 
*sniffle* any room for 500 PPD???

Hi cgrado,

Sure!!! There is always room for more Wu's and points!







Just keep it going...

Take care,


----------



## The Duke

Hey Buick, this ol Mopar Bro will be stroking his B Block and be coming after you and Gibby








J/K








The little farm that could will be sprouting soon


----------



## gibsonnova74

hey buick, how come i haven't seen pics of your farm yet?


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
hey buick, how come i haven't seen pics of your farm yet?

Hi Gibson,

My farm?? Well







I never bothered to take any









I have 9 rigs at my brother's house and 9 at mine. Those that are at my house are in 3 different rooms... One room has five (4 in a corner and 1 under a desk), another three in my office/room, and then there's my daughter's lowly P4 3.2C in her room. Not much to shout about actually....

My brother's house has all of them in one room. Maybe I'll take a picture of that...

BTW - I'm not bragging or anything, but Stanford shows me at 4 million points!!! Whew.. Thought I'd never make it. I had a power outage yesterday and it knocked down 4 rigs. And wouldn't you know, that it was the Quads and Conroes!!!

Take care,


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi Gibson,

My farm?? Well







I never bothered to take any









I have 9 rigs at my brother's house and 9 at mine. Those that are at my house are in 3 different rooms... One room had five, another three and then there's my daughters P4 3.2C in her room. Not much to shout about actually....

My brother's house has all of them in one room. Maybe I'll take a picture of that...

BTW - I'm not bragging or anything, but Stanford shows me at 4 million points!!! Whew.. Thought I'd never make it. I had a power outage yesterday and it knocked down 4 rigs. And wouldn't you know, that it was the Quads and Conroes!!!

Take care, 

congrats! you know i check your stats every now and again. lol, i keep an eye on you! i checked this morning and saw you were very close. good job!


----------



## talntid

Seems us car guys are all folders... my little import will go vs your big domestics









www.spokanespeed.net/media/blue/car


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *talntid*


Seems us car guys are all folders... my little import will go vs your big domestics









www.spokanespeed.net/media/blue/car


+

We Motor City Muscle Men have nothing against tuners, only because your a folder that is


----------



## talntid

Run scared. I got 3 servers all the same doing this:


----------



## thenailedone

Wow... look at them servers fly









Pity I can't get admin rights to run a console client as a service here at work... this place is loaded with PC's that run 24/7 even though they do nothing but the odd e-mail or word document







and heaven forbid you want to run an app. that isn't "work related" lol


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


+

We Motor City Muscle Men have nothing against tuners, only because your a folder that is










How about domestic tuners? Any room for a half-SVT Contour? Or my 215 PPD?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talntid* 
Run scared. I got 3 servers all the same doing this:

how long are those things taking /% ?


----------



## whe3ls

he was ranked like 735 two weeks ago and now hes like 570


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice, and i dont know know that those servers are doing as much as i would have thought.(unless you just got them up and running)
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=292871

but good job none the less, its pretty addicting isnt it?


----------



## talntid

I don't know how long per % yet... I just got them up and going


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

oh, sweet, keep us posted


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Shuffle...shuffle...shuffle.Stop.Look around.Grin Shuffle...shuffle..

Sneaking into the folding arena


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

that was a close one, iv got my eye on you now!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*










that was a close one, iv got my eye on you now!


Shhhhh Im hunting WUssss Haaaaaahaha


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## talntid

Hmm, I seem to be overtaking people at an alarming rate


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *talntid*


Hmm, I seem to be overtaking people at an alarming rate










well, you deffinately are getting a deccent amount of w/u's done. unfortunately your not getting alot of points for them. doing a great job though! things get alittle slower when you reach the top 100!


----------



## talntid

I bet they will slow down!

So how/why do I not get many points for the W/U's? How does it all work? Is it something I can improve on?


----------



## gibsonnova74

its the fah version your running. if you run win smp windows client 5.91 you will usually get 1760 per w/u. if you run the graphical client 5.03 you get like 300+ points per w/u. so i would assume your running graphical, am i right?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

get on the SMP train!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


get on the SMP train!










Choo Choo...


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:



Originally Posted by *talntid*


Hmm, I seem to be overtaking people at an alarming rate










It will slow down.
Right around when you get to 300.


----------



## talntid

Actually I am using the SMP client for Ubuntu...... hmm... non-graphical....


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talntid* 
Actually I am using the SMP client for Ubuntu...... hmm... non-graphical....

hmm.. is right. go to this website(extreme)http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/

type in your name, then click on you name in the little box. scroll all the way down to the bottom, you'll see that you had 21 w/u's done in one day(not bad at all!), you got 2,945 points all together. now do the same for my name,(chrisbgibson). you will see that i have 18 w/u done for 30,235 points. see the difference! if you are running win smp, and completing that may w/u's you should be getting alot more points!


----------



## talntid

Can you log onto the chat room please gib?


----------



## biatchi

Are you starting the folding client with the -smp flag?


----------



## talntid

I am not sure. I'll check.


----------



## NFF

should be top 500 in a week sweet


----------



## TaiDinh

I'm after all you 50'ers!

-4 months later.


----------



## gibsonnova74

well, i just passed CD, i have my eye on buick next!


----------



## JadeMiner

Wow! Way to go Gibson!

With guys like you, and all of us small potatoes we are going to pass Team ANandTech in 2 to 3 days and the Dutch Power Cows in about 2 weeks to go from 23rd place, to 21st place in the WORLD!

Awesome work dude!









EDIT: Wait, that's from 24th to 22nd place in the world! I was a little too excited. hehehe









~JadeMiner~


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I'm after all you 50'ers!

-4 months later.










Every now and then it says you are catching me but you aren't atm







I think you game to much to catch me


----------



## talntid

38 WU's today, 3275 points... grrr..... feel so ripped off. heh


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talntid* 
38 WU's today, 3275 points... grrr..... feel so ripped off. heh

Did you check to see if you are using the -smp flag? I'm fairly sure you aren't


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

that is most likley it, i finished a few WU without it before i noticed.


----------



## 455buick

Well I see that Gibson has lost a couple of Quads, I think AND/OR

His rigs are getting those low point WU's lately...









4/15/08 - 21 WU's completed = 36,960 points
4/21/08 - 22 WU's completed = 29,168 points.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has those kind of problems...

Either way Gibby, Keep up the Great Work!!!









Take care and Fold On!!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Well I see that Gibson has lost a couple of Quads, I think AND/OR

His rigs are getting those low point WU's lately...









4/15/08 - 21 WU's completed = 36,960 points
4/21/08 - 22 WU's completed = 29,168 points.

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has those kind of problems...

Either way Gibby, Keep up the Great Work!!!









Take care and Fold On!!










yeah, i had some bad luck lately, should be back to normal though. i tried to get a higher o/c on one of the quads, thought it was stable. i didnt check it for a couple of days, IT WASN'T STABLE, AND REBOOTED!! it just sat there for 2 days! then my bud stopped folding for me at the same time, and on top of those 2 things, i have been getting nothing but HUGE w/u's on all my rigs. they take alot longer, and give fewer points. but i got by bud folding for me again, and down clocked the quad, so i should start to get back to where i was. btw buick, since we are in the friendly trash talking thread. Psst, Psst, alittle secret, i will have another quad up and running by this weekend.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


yeah, i had some bad luck lately, should be back to normal though. i tried to get a higher o/c on one of the quads, thought it was stable. i didnt check it for a couple of days, IT WASN'T STABLE, AND REBOOTED!! it just sat there for 2 days! then my bud stopped folding for me at the same time, and on top of those 2 things, i have been getting nothing but HUGE w/u's on all my rigs. they take alot longer, and give fewer points. but i got by bud folding for me again, and down clocked the quad, so i should start to get back to where i was. btw buick, since we are in the friendly trash talking thread. Psst, Psst, alittle secret, i will have another quad up and running by this weekend.


Hi Gibby,

Another Quad hey?? I got 2 going today, with another maybe in a week or so... Who knows? And then I have to hope for no power bumps, thunder storms or my wife and daughters turning them off!! Gotta love the family members!









Good job on that additional Quad though! I see your in the top 50 for the world of folders! Not bad at all!!









If you keep going like this - you'll force me to convert all of my rigs to Quads! I just converted 2 of them... One nice thing about converting rigs, is that I don't need to buy all of the "extras". I just need the Quad, motherboard and ram... Can you imagine 17 Quads going with dual SMPs and running affinity changer?? I figure maybe 1.7 million points a month. And for comparison, OCN as a group and team was doing that point total in a month, only 2 years ago when we were 60th in the world!

BTW - As for the points that Stanford assigns. At times I think the student(s) or person(s) who assign those points are on drugs... or performed very bad calculations. There is no way that the 1,760 pointers should go quicker than say a 1,440 pointer! At least not in my humble opinion... It should be the other way around.

Take care ol' friend!


----------



## markt

If you wanna talk about electricity,some moron who wired my house ran 2 220 volts hotlegs ABOVE the breaker box off the main wires,hence no way to turn em off.Not knowing this at the the time ,I was wiring my water heater and grounded out the house with the main turned off.I lost 2/3 of the outlets in my house.Needless to say ,the 2 breakers remaining power my whole house.3 computers on one 2 on another,so when someone uses the toaster or something,the breaker will pop .I lost more wu's to that than I want to figure.If you look at my trend line on the eoc site you'll see where I had the worst of it.Still lose some however,lost 2 wu's 2 days ago.


----------



## theonion

woohoo....I made it into the 6 figure points per week group! Still won't be enough to keep sir Gorf from passing me up though.

http://kakaostats.com/t.php?col=11&t=37726 folding name is woodsjw.....


----------



## gorf79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theonion* 
woohoo....I made it into the 6 figure points per week group! Still won't be enough to keep sir Gorf from passing me up though.

http://kakaostats.com/t.php?col=11&t=37726 folding name is woodsjw.....

I am not sure of that onion. Your looking pretty darn good on the 24hr side of things







Keep up the good work!! Let see if we can push those fellas at the top some more


----------



## theonion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorf79* 
I am not sure of that onion. Your looking pretty darn good on the 24hr side of things







Keep up the good work!! Let see if we can push those fellas at the top some more









I think I'm on one of those cycles where the following day will have a hole in comparison. But things should be averaged out pretty well over 7 days. Good news is I don't have any trouble staying warm!


----------



## The Duke

Oh well, there is the moron sitting at this key board whom is going to try to get and X2 SMP on one Quad today and OC another Quad... I think hes bitting of more than he can chew this time


----------



## mortimersnerd

I keep getting 1,440 point WUs. Its kinda irritating. The other day I had a 2,539 point WU. It made me happy. I had to back down my overclock because my computer heats my room too much now. Im down to 3.3







.


----------



## The Duke

Hey, this is Friendly Trash Talk...
Politely rip on something or someone for a chuckle


----------



## David_1337

My laptop may be on her last legs (Battery is broken, mouse pad is broken)
But she still folds like theres no tomorrow!
And with the help of my desktop!

Anyone in the 800's is going DOWN.


----------



## mortimersnerd

djzeratul2 was going to pass me in 7 days but thats not going to happen


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Hey, this is Friendly Trash Talk...
Politely rip on something or someone for a chuckle










lolz, after the duke rips on himself


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Oh well, there is the moron sitting at this key board whom is going to try to get and X2 SMP on one Quad today and OC another Quad... I think hes bitting of more than he can chew this time











Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Hey, this is Friendly Trash Talk...
Politely rip on something or someone for a chuckle










Ok then................................ your a n00b and I bet you Phail epically









Lol just kidding, What OS are you doing this on?


----------



## gibsonnova74

well i just added another quad to the farm!







i'm comin to getcha buick!


----------



## lonnie5000

Trash talk.... hmmmmm... *FAH sucks*.

[email protected] FTW!!!


----------



## Johanthegnarler

Hmm.. i have access to 12 quad core's all at 3.6







.. now i just have to not be watched while i install folding on each of them under my name ^^

I have 35 WU's.. and like 1500 points total? How come that seems wrong? some of them are like 5,000 frames..


----------



## biatchi

You need to run them with the smp flag

Code:


Code:


-smp


----------



## theonion

damnit!! One of the dual Xeon boxes went down and I didn't notice it......that'll leave a mark.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Ok then................................ your a n00b and I bet you Phail epically









Lol just kidding, What OS are you doing this on?


XP SP2


----------



## VCheeZ

So how well do you have to be doing to get best new folder of the month? I have broken the top 500...


----------



## gibsonnova74

well, i bet if you run dual smp with that quad, you could have a good chance. although, there have been some nice farms sprouting up!


----------



## Havegooda

Wow Gib, you've got 10 quads now. Yeesh, how do you cool that room?

~Gooda~


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


Wow Gib, you've got 10 quads now. Yeesh, how do you cool that room?

~Gooda~


Its a sauna, he just throws water on them to steam up the room








Plus he don't have to turn on the furnace in the winter


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


Wow Gib, you've got 10 quads now. Yeesh, how do you cool that room?

~Gooda~


lol, well i'll tell ya, my office is deffinately the hottest room in the house. 2 of the things i have had to do, to help with the heat is: (1) close off half of the a/c vents in the house, hence, forcing more cold air into the office. (2) run a table fan in the doorway to the office, hence forcing more cold air from the rest of the house in the office. man, i'm not looking forward to summer!


----------



## Avacado

W00t, I'm no where near Gibs 60$ a month on electricity to fold... however I just moved into the 300's.... Look out 200's, I'm coming for dat Arse!

Reference for Gib's $

Quote:

How much power/money is used by keeping a [email protected] running 24/7 on a computer?
Roughly, a CPU uses about as much power as a 60 watt light bulb. Here's a report on computer power management from Lawrence Berkeley government labs, and there are other referencs on the web you can find. Although power supplies on most computers are rated at 250 watts, average usage is much lower. On average, a Pentium-type computer uses between 45-70 watts (I've read various different sources on this) while it is on. If the computer has no idle mode, it will use the same amount of energy whether it is running a program or not. If it is on idle, it will consume around 25 watts. So, the daily difference between off and running [email protected] is about 24x(45 to 70) = 1.1 to 1.7 kWh. At $0.14 per kWh ( from PG&E here in California), this works out to about $0.15 to $0.24 per day, or perhaps $6 a month. The difference between an idled computer and one running [email protected] would be closer to $4 a month - and if the computer was already being used 8 hours a day, it would be closer to $3 a month. In general, lighting and climate control use a much larger share of household power than computers do. So the best bet for cutting costs and conserving energy would be to turn off lights, turn off your computer monitors (which use more power than a CPU), and turn down the heat. And keep folding








10 Quads x6$ Monthly (Roughly 60W Lightbulb)


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avacado*


10 Quads x6$ Monthly (Roughly 60W Lightbulb)


That may be a little low. One Q6600 @ stock should be 90W, toss in the rest of the computer and overclock it all and you're easily pulling 400W.

400Wx24hr*30days*$0.08KW/hr=$23.04/month, which is about what running my quad tacks on to my power bill.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
well, i bet if you run dual smp with that quad, you could have a good chance. although, there have been some nice farms sprouting up!

Your farms bigger than my farm
Your farms bigger than mine
OCNs farm is healther because we feed it SMP
OCNs farm is better than theres









OCN is 21 WW


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Your farms bigger than my farm
Your farms bigger than mine
OCNs farm is healther because we feed it SMP 
OCNs farm is better than theres 









OCN is 21 WW










lol, how much coffee did you have?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


lol, how much coffee did you have?


Not enough.... hmmm, if we water cooled with coffee would we OC faster


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Sick very sick....But I will take Foldgers


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Not enough.... hmmm, if we water cooled with coffee would we OC faster










The Duke, did you find your camera yet? I can't wait to see pics of your farm.


----------



## this n00b again

i am unable to smp for the summer.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
The Duke, did you find your camera yet? I can't wait to see pics of your farm.

Did mega_option put you up to this








Nope, it must be in stealth mode







I'm considering just buying another one


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Did mega_option put you up to this








Nope, it must be in stealth mode







I'm considering just buying another one


----------



## CyberDruid

Do not get a Nikon CoolPix: they are CRAP

Speaking of Trash Talking...what's the most amusing Folding Team name to you? Lately I get a snicker when I see "Rough Riders" lol...considering you can purchase them in any truck stop bathroom for $75


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Speaking of Trash Talking...what's the most amusing Folding Team name to you? Lately I get a snicker when I see "Rough Riders" lol...considering you can purchase them in any truck stop bathroom for $75









don't eat the big white meat....I actually seen that in a truck stop. I was scared. Somebody must have been watching to much Road House.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Do not get a Nikon CoolPix: they are CRAP

Speaking of Trash Talking...what's the most amusing Folding Team name to you? Lately I get a snicker when I see "Rough Riders" lol...considering you can purchase them in any truck stop bathroom for $75




















About cameras:
I had a old Olympius that worked very well (it was $1200 3 years ago).
I got a Nikon Coolpix 2 years ago for point and shoot and it is Ok. I dont know about the new ones.
I just bought a Canon SX500 SI (I believe that is the model) and its great.

Also, is kakaostats down? I can't load the page


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Also, is kakaostats *down*? I can*'t* load the page


hehe I fixed that for you...Yeah I think it's down, I can't load it either...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


hehe I fixed that for you...Yeah I think it's down, I can't load it either...


Why thank you. Too little of sleep, shortage of coffee.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

This month i will break into the 1mil club been folding for 8 months but 3 months was on a team so limited to 2 cores now i been solo been kickin out the points atleast 100k a month.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=284325


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


This month i will break into the 1mil club been folding for 8 months but 3 months was on a team so limited to 2 cores now i been solo been kickin out the points atleast 100k a month.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=284325


whoop there it is.







it will be good to see another member join the million club!


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Did mega_option put you up to this








Nope, it must be in stealth mode







I'm considering just buying another one









The camera is cloaked?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsclincoln* 
The camera is cloaked?

Sadly that is one of the biggest problems with buying technology from the Romulans


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Dang Quads and some cloaked camera never get in the top 100 this way.








Shuffle...shuffle...shuffle.








290 and slow close rate


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Do not get a Nikon CoolPix: they are CRAP

Speaking of Trash Talking...what's the most amusing Folding Team name to you? Lately I get a snicker when I see "Rough Riders" lol...considering you can purchase them in any truck stop bathroom for $75










SEVENTY FIVE DOLLARS??? Dude, you have been getting ripped off!!


----------



## mortimersnerd

How many computers do you guys fold with?
I have my quad and a 3Ghz P4 (puts out only 100ppd)
I lost 2 WUs yesterday because ubuntu was gay so I upped the quad to 3.55 to make up time. Its hot in my room now (80s).


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Speaking of Trash Talking...what's the most amusing Folding Team name to you? Lately I get a snicker when I see "Rough Riders" lol...considering you can purchase them in any truck stop bathroom for $75










HA! We may have a funny name, but we seem to be owning the leaderboards









~Gooda~


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


How many computers do you guys fold with?
I have my quad and a 3Ghz P4 (puts out only 100ppd)


4x E2180s @ 2.5 seen here








1x E8400 @ stock
1x whatever my work computer is...shhh don't tell anyone...









I average about 4k ppd ish...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

So I think this should work:
Attachment 72355

Gibby at work Farming

Attachment 72354
My little farm lol 
Hope this works.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Sadly that is one of the biggest problems with buying technology from the Romulans


True, but they can't fold


----------



## gorf79

sniff..sniff.. whats that smell?? smells like theonion! I think I am gaining on ya woodsjw(aka-theonion).. You have been tough to catch!! Keep on a folding


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
True, but they can't fold


----------



## gibsonnova74

WOW gorf, you are really movin up the ranks, i'm going to have to keep an eye on you!


----------



## gorf79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


WOW gorf, you are really movin up the ranks, i'm going to have to keep an eye on you!


Always good to keep an eye on things but this dog knows when to stay on the porch







It is quite impressive that you are pulling down almost a million points per month







Congrats Gib


----------



## theonion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorf79*


sniff..sniff.. whats that smell?? smells like theonion! I think I am gaining on ya woodsjw(aka-theonion).. You have been tough to catch!! Keep on a folding










LOL....yeah I knew it was only a matter of time. I added another box along the way, but it looks like I'll be in your rear view tomorrow.







Had a power outage that didn't help. Basically had the whole farm down for most of a weekend. Regardless, I could have only put it off a few more days.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

FireMarshallbill get off me







J/K lol I get ahead of you and you come back . lol Keep up the good work Fold on.


----------



## markt

Ive been sneaking up the ranks unnoticed I believe,yall might wanna keep an eye out,lol.I've decided I have enough high end graphics cards .Think I'm going to buy more Quads,hehe.Got 2 now and an e6550 @3.5 folding 24/7.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, you have been indeed, crunching almost 7k a day, nice job.


----------



## jamracing

And then there's little 'ol me, sneeking up from nowhere to the low 300's in ~2 months...beware of little people with many little rigs


----------



## markt

Im trying out linux next,I just finished installing it in dual boot on my main system.I heard it'll fold faster on linux.


----------



## Ravin

I'm finally back to a stable 24/7 OC and cranking out the WUs like before. Check out this graph of my last 6 weeks of stats.

Note on 3/28 my PPD went down, while my PPWU went up; no suprise my small farm of PM740s that do 200-600PPD got shut down when I lost my job, leaving me only the Quad and one zombie PII.

Note the complete lack of output near 4/1, that's when my Ballistix 2x1 kit died. I was running 400*9, DDR800 3-3-3-8, giving me ~5200PPD with the quad alone.

From 4/1 to 4/10 I was testing out some 2x2Gb kits from Corsair, none of which were really good or even stable. ~1800PPD

Between 4/10 and 4/20 I was testing out some Patriot 2x2Gb kits in PC6400 and PC8500 flavors, neither was very impressive. ~4800PPD

4/21- 5/5 I was running my RMA replacement Ballistix 1:1 266*9 DDR1066 5-5-5-15 with my CPU at stock. 3520PPD, one WU per client every 24 hours exactly, these settings appear to be equivilant to the benchmark system used to derive the PPD.

Since last week I have installed the Kingston HyperX PC8500 4x1Gb kit and have been extremely pleased with the results. Comperable benchmarks to any of the Crucal 2x1 kits I've had. Additionally these have clocked much better allowing me to run 450x8 stable with reasonable voltages and temps. While there has not been enough time to show the trend you will note the production spike yesterday to 7040 points, I think these new settings will have me running ~5200-5400PPD; 6 WUs every 2 days.


----------



## cognoscenti

If you go through the OCN team list there are all these random people folding you never see on the forums...lol


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johanthegnarler*


Hmm.. i have access to 12 quad core's all at 3.6







.. now i just have to not be watched while i install folding on each of them under my name ^^

I have 35 WU's.. and like 1500 points total? How come that seems wrong? some of them are like 5,000 frames..


wow! nice


----------



## cognoscenti

Its fun over a week or more watching a victims points go up and down and when you finally pass them.

Annoyed tonight I played with my overclock and lost 2 x 80% WUs...







.


----------



## Criswell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Its fun over a week or more watching a victims points go up and down and when you finally pass them.

Annoyed tonight I played with my overclock and lost 2 x 80% WUs...







.











Oh hoho , bring it on sucka!

Now that I see that? I'm not gaming until you're in the dust









I can't let you pass!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Its fun over a week or more watching a victims points go up and down and when you finally pass them.

Annoyed tonight I played with my overclock and lost 2 x 80% WUs...







.











yep, everytime i get greedy and try to o/c more, i end up loosing in the end!


----------



## The Duke

Does Trash Talking Asus for making crappy products to fold on count? :swearing:


----------



## Bal3Wolf

If i perform better then i did the first part of the month by end of the month i will have hit 1mil points in around 7 months and a few days of full folding.


----------



## matt_s989

think I need to play with my ram a little, maybe squeeze a few more ppd to get into the top 50 soon...


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


Oh hoho , bring it on sucka!

Now that I see that? I'm not gaming until you're in the dust









I can't let you pass!


Its more fun when you single out a name you recognise from the forum.

Half the users in the 37726 list I have never heard of.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Its fun over a week or more watching a victims points go up and down and when you finally pass them.

Annoyed tonight I played with my overclock and lost 2 x 80% WUs...







.











Now THIS is trashtalk.









Bring the heat Ms. Jane Nash.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Now THIS is trashtalk.









Bring the heat Ms. Jane Nash.



hehe I like it how my total score is what you fold like per day....lol


----------



## mortimersnerd

Ah yes. This is what I am doing tomorrow








Im having issues with BSODs though so I keep loosing about a WU/day


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Ah yes. This is what I am doing tomorrow








Im having issues with BSODs though so I keep loosing about a WU/day










Have you tried getting your oc stable?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Have you tried getting your oc stable?


yeah. I have a tread here explaining it. The computer has been folding for 2+ weeks nonstop until it crashed a couple of days ago after a windows update. I am almost positive it is software related. I am going through and updating drivers. I updated network drivers and I was able to submit a WU without a crash. I will wait and see.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


yeah. I have a tread here explaining it. The computer has been folding for 2+ weeks nonstop until it crashed a couple of days ago after a windows update. I am almost positive it is software related. I am going through and updating drivers. I updated network drivers and I was able to submit a WU without a crash. I will wait and see.


I read your thread, I run native Arch64 so I cant help you on Vista or Vmware matters sorry. It does seem like you aren't the only one suffering these problems though


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


I read your thread, I run native Arch64 so I cant help you on Vista or Vmware matters sorry. It does seem like you aren't the only one suffering these problems though










I just got another BSOD but this time it wasnt while submitting data. makes me angry. W/e..... Hopefully a vista update will fix it....yeah right.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I just got another BSOD but this time it wasnt while submitting data. makes me angry. W/e..... Hopefully a vista update will fix it....yeah right.


My BSOD appears to have gone away. This is after I did some Vista Updates. I hope your problems get solved soon.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Does Trash Talking Asus for making crappy products to fold on count? :swearing:









Here here here I have 2 Asus mobos







and holding my own thank ya very much. J/K Keep folding , even my poor PD and C2D are running hard.

P.S. C2D is ocd to 3.2 and folding 24/7 with Vista.


----------



## 455buick

Oh no!!!









The Gorf is coming, the Gorf is coming!









Time to get more Quads running... Just when I thought I had enough....


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Oh no!!!









The Gorf is coming, the Gorf is coming!









Time to get more Quads running... Just when I thought I had enough....










I dont think you have anything to worry about yet







.Yeah I'm about to get me another Quad in a couple days maybe 2 more if I can afford it.Iwant to break the 10,000 ppd consistent.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Oh no!!!









The Gorf is coming, the Gorf is coming!









Time to get more Quads running... Just when I thought I had enough....










Just out of interest, how many do you run?


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Just out of interest, how many do you run?


Hi cognoscenti,

For the record I have 3 Quads running right now of the 17 rigs. 2 are running Dual instances of SMP (B3 and G0). The other one is my main rig (B3) - in the sig...

I have two older and much slower P4's running the older MPI type WU's... The other 12 are a mix of X2's and Conroes.... even an E8400 is in the mix.... I have 2 Quads with motherboard and ram waiting to be placed in the mix. They will most likely update a couple of older X2's like the X2-3800 and 4200 I have... I don't have room for more than 17 rigs, so at some point down the line all will be updated and be Quads, except the P4's. Those two rigs belong to my daughter and brother. When she goes to college, that rig will be updated as well, but that's 4 years down the road...

Did this help with your interest?? And I don't mind people asking at all...

Take care


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
Oh hoho , bring it on sucka!

Now that I see that? I'm not gaming until you're in the dust









I can't let you pass!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 









Are


----------



## Unstableiser

Got two computers folding now







The other is an E4300, it's cuurently doing a p3029 and is at 97% so i can't wait to see where that lifts me to!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Got two computers folding now







The other is an E4300, it's cuurently doing a p3029 and is at 97% so i can't wait to see where that lifts me to!

Keep those PC cranking or I'll come over your house and set you straight







J/K


----------



## K092084

I use to be up there doing good in the top 20, but I just reinstalled vista and these new SMP WU's are killing me. The 1325 or something like that, that take twice as long to finish and are worth less points. Annoys me.
Going to try getting the VMware and linux SMP working soon here, maybe help me alittle.
But won't be having any quads for quite some time, unless someone wants to give me one.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Keep those PC cranking or I'll come over your house and set you straight







J/K 










And transfer your curse no doubt







lol jk


----------



## Unstableiser

Damn, my bedroom is well-heated now though







Just a shame the weather has turned hot now


----------



## gorf79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Oh no!!!









The Gorf is coming, the Gorf is coming!









Time to get more Quads running... Just when I thought I had enough....










Fear not I had to take the farm down today







Although I must add it was to replace them with better machines







This young pup still has a ways to go before he can talk smack to the big dogs!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gorf79* 
Fear not I had to take the farm down today







Although I must add it was to replace them with better machines







This young pup still has a ways to go before he can talk smack to the big dogs!

Whew.... a day's reprieve on my execution sentence. I'll be dropping to #30 for a few days as your next victim. Man you came up quick.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Damn, my bedroom is well-heated now though







Just a shame the weather has turned hot now









Move it to the basement. THats what I did.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Ok gentlemen, I just got another quad up and running. I also just slid into the #3 spot. All that is left are the 2 big dogs, here I come fellas!


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Move it to the basement. THats what I did.

Lol, don't have a basement, never met anyone with one either?


----------



## cognoscenti

Chris you are insane..lol 11 x quads?!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Chris you are insane..lol

Me, what about our boy Nitteo? He has double the amount of quads that I do!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you sure about that gibs?
unless hes folding under another name now?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...ry.php?s=&t=32

but i do agree with you that nitteo is one of the strongest folders i know of.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


you sure about that gibs?
unless hes folding under another name now?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...ry.php?s=&t=32

but i do agree with you that nitteo is one of the strongest folders i know of.


Yes, I'm sure. Nitteo is folding under his same name, different team though. Just search Nitteo at extreme, you will see him. His points are way low right now, Nitteo and his team just got done with the Chimp Challenge! He probably doesn't have all of his rigs switched back over yet.


----------



## Ravin

I may not be keeping up with all the large farms that seem to have sprouted up, but I'm not doing too bad either.








My single quad is giving me 99.999% of all my WUs and points, with a zombie machine spitting out little WUs every few weeks.

Now that it's cooled off here and all my house guests are gone, I'm back to 24/7 running.







My average PPD is on the rise again, breaking 3520 for the first time in days. I'm hoping to level off around 5000PPD after a few days of run time.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I just bought a q6600 so now my rigs folding will change some with my new setups i should maintain a 8800 avg or better all the time.

2x q6600
1x e6600
1x pd 945


----------



## mortimersnerd

Im putting out around 4500ppd on my quad. Works pretty good. As far as points vs electricity you cant do any better than a quad.


----------



## biatchi

I gotta stop getting crappy WU'S they are really huring my ppd


----------



## markt

I got one machine down,but by tueday the 27th I'll have that and my new one up.My points are going to suffer for the weekend though.


----------



## TaiDinh

Last night sucked. =/

I was in the middle of sending Project: 2653 to Stanford, then I went and pulled a USB cord that I needed and that jerked the other wires which led to them hitting the off button on the power surge.







I booted back up and now I have to refold it.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Last night sucked. =/

I was in the middle of sending Project: 2653 to Stanford, then I went and pulled a USB cord that I needed and that jerked the other wires which led to them hitting the off button on the power surge.







I booted back up and now I have to refold it.


That really blows. Losing a WU is one of the worst things I dread while using my computer.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Sold my Old Gateway to my wifes nephew. Going to set up a new folding rig this summer. P-4 1.2 was real good a crunching the small WU's, I am gonna miss it. Still have the wifes AMD 3200 single core eating the small WU's so all in all not to bad.

Folding farm down to 3.








Farewell old Gateway.















You aint gone yet?


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 
Sold my Old Gateway to my wifes nephew. Going to set up a new folding rig this summer. P-4 1.2 was real good a crunching the small WU's, I am gonna miss it. Still have the wifes AMD 3200 single core eating the small WU's so all in all not to bad.

Folding farm down to 3.








Farewell old Gateway.















You aint gone yet?









Get rid of the old and bring in the new


----------



## wannabe_OC

Knock knock h00chi3 and The Duke...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol wannabe you been right behide me and grunion all month for the for the monthly rank 9 10 11 i thk i finaly put some space between yal lol took just about all month to do it. And for next month i will have 2 quads a e6600 and a [email protected]+. Just doing some simple math of what i should be getting - any problems i have should be around 304500 next month.
http://kakaostats.com/mrt.php?t=37726


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol wannabe you been right behide me and grunion all month for the for the monthly rank 9 10 11 i thk i finaly put some space between yal lol took just about all month to do it. And for next month i will have 2 quads a e6600 and a [email protected]+.
http://kakaostats.com/mrt.php?t=37726

Awesome

I got another Q6600 heading my way now, so I'll be swapping out a 2180 for the 6600...









So next month I should be at 2x6600 2x2180 my 8400 and w/e it is at work(shhh)

Can you say ADDICTED !!!!!


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Awesome

I got another Q6600 heading my way now, so I'll be swapping out a 2180 for the 6600...









So next month I should be at 2x6600 2x2180 my 8400 and w/e it is at work(shhh)

Can you say ADDICTED !!!!!









I'm gonna say you could hit 13k+ ppd with that setup.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Im all lonely on my 1 quad sitting in 15th place for this month...
http://kakaostats.com/mrt.php?t=37726


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya he should be getting around that unless the e2180s dont send work every day.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Ya he should be getting around that unless the e2180s dont send work every day.

You're correct, they don't and I also can't get the cheap boards to OC the Quad so I'm only running single instance @ about 10m/%

I was able to OC the 2180's to 2.5 but that's it...So far...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

try to find some ip35-e they work pretty good.
http://search.ebay.com/search/search...5-e&category0=


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
try to find some ip35-e they work pretty good.
http://search.ebay.com/search/search...5-e&category0=

I'd pick up a couple of those. They're probably the best overclocking board for the $$ right now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya i liked mine till i shorted out the ram slots on accident instead of rmaing i decided to just buy a higher end board. Lol i helped you find cheap boards you might pass me folding now.


----------



## wannabe_OC

That board does look good...

"Cube" was meant to be a budget project and so far been close, upgrading to another board means a cheap video card...I just got the last board put in to replace the junk ones I had before...

Eventually though I'm sure...


----------



## TaiDinh

Let's do this guys!

We are 4 days away from taking down team Team Engadget and two days for ABXZone.com!

Go go go!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## markt

You know If we are going to go to no.1 and I believe we can do this,I think that members that are not folding have to fold (just kidding).....In all seriousness though I think we need to be proactive in recruiting overclock.net members to fold .We can even expand the incentives that are given to top ten (instead of five)financed by donations from members.Also admin reps given to members for getting new and old members folding.Why dont we have a recruiting drive with stats and results .I used to say that I would back off folding once I got in the top 100,f*** that ,fold for a cure AND OCN!


----------



## nitteo

PAGING DUCKIEHO!

Any truth on the Rumor that EVGA forums is giving away *prizes* to fold for them?


----------



## matt_s989

I'm working on taking TaiDinh down!! lol, in just another 4 days or so.


----------



## gorf79

I am trying to catch me a Bal3Wolf







but he is very elusive!!
Keep on with the Great folding!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol gorf i just added another quad to my farm to when they all kick in my avg should be 8800 a day or more lol your gonna pass me but im just making it take longer lol.
q6600 3400 dual vmware ubuntu server
q6600 3150 dual vmware ubuntu sever
e6600 3400-3600 havet decided linux kbuntu
pd945 4400 linux ubuntu server


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol gorf i just added another quad to my farm to when they all kick in my avg should be 8800 a day or more lol your gonna pass me but im just making it take longer lol.
q6600 3400 dual vmware ubuntu server
q6600 3150 dual vmware ubuntu sever
e6600 3400-3600 havet decided linux kbuntu
pd945 4400 linux ubuntu server


only 8800 with 2 quads + other computers??? My single quad does 4000+ppd...


----------



## cognoscenti

I have ground to a halt due to the 2665 crashing my machines/hanging etc etc


----------



## wannabe_OC

I just added another Quad yesterday and have another on the way tomorrow...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I just added another Quad yesterday and have another on the way tomorrow...









Nice work!!!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
only 8800 with 2 quads + other computers??? My single quad does 4000+ppd...

It's very difficult to get 4000 ppd these days, if your running project 2665. I'm running dual SMP, both instances are running project 2665. Fahmon shows my ppd on my sig rig as 3472 ppd.


----------



## markt

Yeah its funny soon as i run 2 instances smp they most of the wu's are 2665.I too have got another Quad and added an e6850 .In a coupla days i should be getting 10k+ a day even with the crappy wu's.Also I meant to say excuse me as I passed you Tai Dinh,no disrespect intended.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


It's very difficult to get 4000 ppd these days, if your running project 2665. I'm running dual SMP, both instances are running project 2665. Fahmon shows my ppd on my sig rig as 3472 ppd.


hmmm. I have been using vmware with ubuntu server and im still doing fine.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i didnt do the exact math each quad does 2 1760 units each so theirs 7000 then the e6600 does 1 unit a day another 1760 thats 8800 then the pd945 does a unit every other day. So every day i should get 8800 and every other day 10k and every 3rd day the e6600 should do 2 units to.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
It's very difficult to get 4000 ppd these days, if your running project 2665. I'm running dual SMP, both instances are running project 2665. Fahmon shows my ppd on my sig rig as 3472 ppd.

I feel ya, There are just crap WUś atm, I rarely get the 2653ś anymore


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my avgs from fahmon but not correct yet the avgs will be going up.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Watch out here comes the mini farmer. Getting into the top 200 this week.
Shuffle...shuffle...shuffle







hehe shuffle...shuffle...shuffle.

Not bad on old systems, one new, been folding since Feb 24th.
Toot toot blowing my own horn so to speak.


----------



## Havegooda

Every little bit helps!

I wanna set up my own farm...but I gotta pimp my main rig first









~Gooda~


----------



## agntallen

how's that zalman 9700 treating you gooda? i'm still trying to push my rig to its max. stuck at 3.4 because of my cpu temps limiting me.


----------



## cognoscenti

1700ppd on 3.4g Q6600....pfft







My other machine is having so many issues with hanging etc im about to scream.

When I installed windows on the wonky machine it updated to XP SP3, is anyone else folding with SP3? My box which is stable is SP2.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

We need to recruit more folders we only have 400 active but our 400 is beating other teams with more but if we wanna get into the top 10 we need more active folders.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
1700ppd on 3.4g Q6600....pfft







My other machine is having so many issues with hanging etc im about to scream.

When I installed windows on the wonky machine it updated to XP SP3, is anyone else folding with SP3? My box which is stable is SP2.

I've been folding with SP3 for awhile now I haven't had a problem yet. I am using the VMware 1.0.5
with ubuntu


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


We need to recruit more folders we only have 400 active but our 400 is beating other teams with more but if we wanna get into the top 10 we need more active folders.


I couldn't agree with you more here







Once I am settled into my new place I'll have a Quad and my E6750 breaking out WU's 24/7


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
We need to recruit more folders we only have 400 active but our 400 is beating other teams with more but if we wanna get into the top 10 we need more active folders.

Does anyone know how many active members there are?Ithink thereis a couple thousand isn't there? We could definately get more people interested.I mentioned the same thing about recruiting a couple days ago .Any Ideas...


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agntallen* 
how's that zalman 9700 treating you gooda? i'm still trying to push my rig to its max. stuck at 3.4 because of my cpu temps limiting me.

It does pretty good considering where I live (usually 100*f+). I hit about 68*c on each core at 3.55Ghz.

~Gooda~


----------



## Bal3Wolf

New 8 (-16 )
Active 411 (-6 )
Inactive 1,869
Total 2,280 (+7 )
Avg PPD 988.6

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Someone put the voodoo on me







. I lost my main system, not sure if its HD failure yet. New job keeping me busy. I think one of my drives(under raid) went kerput. Try to have it back online this weekend.

Keep folding crew I still have 2 folding just not the WU cruncher I need.
What makes it bad is I just loaded about 30 games for the weekends lol now I gotta do it all again.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ouch that sucks i know that feeling check your power connectors tho my e6600 folding rig after redoing the paste on cpu wouldnt find 1 drive i switched them it found them.


----------



## DaCrusader

Why has out points/day gone down so much.... its gone from 450k to 400k...


----------



## cognoscenti

everyones probably has...

my q6600 at 3.4 is struggling on these 2665's...total ppd 1773


----------



## Danbeme32

wow and I thought I was struggling when I was doing 16-18 minutes per 1% when I got the 2665s. But am using VMware 1.0.5 with ubuntu.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya same im using my ubuntu setup and i havet got slow units "yet" lol only time will tell when they start throwing them at the linux client.


----------



## cognoscenti

Stanford Uni presents V for Vendetta (windows SMP users beware)

nice to see us winSmp users have half rate production while the rest of you fold on at 4000+ppd...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Stanford Uni presents V for Vendetta (windows SMP users beware)

nice to see us winSmp users have half rate production while the rest of you fold on at 4000+ppd...


Stanford is leaning more and more to the Linux camp. Most of their Linux WUs are more "mature" than WinSMPs. I've had more EUEs now on WinSMP than I did when I was using Linux.


----------



## TaiDinh

My room is getting very hot. = Bad news

I'm going to go back to full stock.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


everyones probably has...

my q6600 at 3.4 is struggling on these 2665's...total ppd 1773












What's goin on there








I average ~1800ppd with that unit, Q6600.

Attachment 74344


----------



## Bal3Wolf

And my linux box got one and it avgd 1900ppd also running 3400.

Project : 2665
Core : SMP Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 1920

-- [email protected] --

Min. Time / Frame : 14mn 14s - 1942.48 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 14mn 18s - 1933.43 ppd


----------



## markt

Finally all my machines are stable Attachment 74360


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Took all the HD's out looked at them, dusted them, talked sweet to them, even cuddled them and they all booted back up and running. I am back in the game.


----------



## wannabe_OC

I installed my 3rd quad in "cube" last night...









That makes 3xQ66 and 1x2180...I need 1 more Q66 and then it's on to making them as fast as I can in the current setup...

I'm slowly chuggin' along...

I'm comin' guys slowly but surely...


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


I installed my 3rd quad in "cube" last night...









That makes 3xQ66 and 1x2180...I need 1 more Q66 and then it's on to making them as fast as I can in the current setup...

I'm slowly chuggin' along...

I'm comin' guys slowly but surely...










Don't you dare steal my rank!









I recently went back to stock speed, but then I stayed at 266FSB and dropped the multipler from 9 to 6. Q6600 @ 1.6GHz with 1.0v. 51C max load. My room is A LOOOOT cooler now.

I won't be running SMP throughout the summer. The popular Project: 2653 takes 18 minutes/%. I'm going to go 4x single-cored clients.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Don't you dare steal my rank!









I recently went back to stock speed, but then I stayed at 266FSB and dropped the multipler from 9 to 6. Q6600 @ 1.6GHz with 1.0v. 51C max load. My room is A LOOOOT cooler now.

I won't be running SMP throughout the summer. The popular Project: 2653 takes 18 minutes/%. I'm going to go 4x single-cored clients.




















I will apologize now as I think it's a possibility...









Just need that 1 more Q66...

EDIT:

Is it only me or it the Extreme Overclocking stats site not responding at all??


----------



## firefox is awesome

EOC isn't loading for me either, I think that I'm almost out of the 1000's place


----------



## mortimersnerd

This is what happens when my lonely quad goes offline. Im chugging along. going to be in the top 100 in about 20 days. Everyone better watch out, Im coming...


----------



## markt

A sign of things to come Attachment 7442414000+ today


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
A sign of things to come 14000+ today

Lookin' really good man, I'm right behind you with 14,071...

For some reason I'm having problems getting the screenie right but I'm right below you in the monthly ranked page...









My last Quad (for now) should be on it's way tomorrow...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
A sign of things to come Attachment 7442414000+ today

Look at those temps







It cant be good running it that hot 24/7


----------



## markt

Actually , glad you saw that,its been in the mid to high 50's at load gonna check it out.This is also my hottest running system.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Look at those temps







It cant be good running it that hot 24/7


I just checked my ambient temp(82F) normally its at 72F,i'm in the deep south also and it was HOT today. Igot my fan blowing in the room now temps down about 7C.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I just checked my ambient temp(82F) normally its at 72F,i'm in the deep south also and it was HOT today. Igot my fan blowing in the room now temps down about 7C.









Thats good. You dont want them running >70C 24/7 in most cases where you want the CPU to last multiple years...


----------



## legoman786

Bleh... My CPU client refuses to work, so all I have is my 3850 chugging away.

I'm gonna switch it out for my 3870 as I have a trade for it


----------



## mortimersnerd

The 3870 puts out quite a few points, around 2k/day, when you have the cpu feeding it data fast enough. You need the priority set to 'high'.


----------



## wsail

I'm thinking of picking up a second 3870. Can I run them in crossfire or are there more points in running them separately (two different machines)?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wsail*


I'm thinking of picking up a second 3870. Can I run them in crossfire or are there more points in running them separately (two different machines)?



No CF support AFAIK.


----------



## wannabe_OC

TaiDinh 1-2 more days per Kakao stats...uh oh...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nice wannabe your moving up the ranks fast befor long you gonna be gettting me says 1.5 years so i got some time lol.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
nice wannabe your moving up the ranks fast befor long you gonna be gettting me says 1.5 years so i got some time lol.

Thanks and yeah, I got a WAYS to go to catch you's guys...









All in due time...


----------



## mortimersnerd

I've had to suspend the folding for the summer months (at least 24/7). I will still run it while the computer is on (6hrs a day) but electricity is too expensive to have it consumed by the computer and then have to pay to cool the house again.


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


TaiDinh 1-2 more days per Kakao stats...uh oh...










Well at least I have almost 4 days before I get passed like a smacktard


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Thanks and yeah, I got a WAYS to go to catch you's guys...









All in due time...










You are following me way too close, those additional quads must have helped


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


You are following me way too close, those additional quads must have helped










http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post3985888


----------



## matt_s989

I made it into the top 20 producers, woot!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
I made it into the top 20 producers, woot!

AWESOME...









Congratz Matt....


----------



## matt_s989

Hey thanks man, hopefully within a month or 2 I will be building a couple new folding rigs. Right now just running a 2.2ghz amd dual core, and the quad.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
Hey thanks man, hopefully within a month or 2 I will be building a couple new folding rigs. Right now just running a 2.2ghz amd dual core, and the quad.

Hmm, I was going to get rid of the 2180s I have left but since you're talking about building more folding rigs, I think I'll hold onto them "just in case"...


----------



## TaiDinh

wannabe_OC just stole my rank. I'll eat you alive man! >:O








Congrats ~


----------



## cognoscenti

This is the best thread on OCN, needs more action though


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
I made it into the top 20 producers, woot!

Looking to join in on the fun some time next month as well









Congrats!!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
wannabe_OC just stole my rank. I'll eat you alive man! >:O








Congrats ~

Hey thanks TD...In my defense I did apologize so you knew it was coming...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Hey thanks TD...In my defense I did apologize so you knew it was coming...










There is no apologizing in "smack talk".


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
There is no apologizing in "smack talk".









Lol nice.


----------



## gibsonnova74

I just have to wait another 4 weeks, then I'm going to be talking alot of smack. 4 weeks is all that seperates me and Taeric.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

uh oh, taeric is about to be passed agian, i wouldnt do that if i were you....i hear the last person that did that got a bunch of mysterious infractions soon after...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
uh oh, taeric is about to be passed agian, i wouldnt do that if i were you....i hear the last person that did that got a bunch of mysterious infractions soon after...









haha thats a good one on another note im priming my cpu at high mhz so can pull more points from it.


----------



## CL3P20

Well, I am on a long road to recovery. :O

my P5K3 is down for the count, with a corrupt BIOS.







and I finally have two of my Q4's up and running again.. no time to OC the new X3350 as the RAID5 is still giving me some issues.


----------



## TaiDinh

I'm thinking of putting my folding into standby until summer is gone. It still produce too much heat. Nearly 102F today!







Parents don't like me leaving the AC on more than 8 hours either. So, I am thinking of backing down the folding to save some money on the bills for a little put more AC.

PS: Time I find myself a job.


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
I'm thinking of putting my folding into standby until summer is gone. It still produce too much heat. Nearly 102F today!







Parents don't like me leaving the AC on more than 8 hours either. So, I am thinking of backing down the folding to save some money on the bills for a little put more AC.

PS: Time I find myself a job.


That's why I have my rig running in the basement, stays around 65 down there







My temps stay pretty reasonable throughout the summer.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
That's why I have my rig running in the basement, stays around 65 down there







My temps stay pretty reasonable throughout the summer.

Hey bud you should do like TD for the summer...









You should only fold like 6 hours a day maybe less...









I'm purely thinking of your temps bro...


----------



## matt_s989

lol, think you'll still have me beat. I need to run as much as possible to somewhat keep up with you.. lol


----------



## FrankenPC

Wow.. a thread where losers can make disgruntled little whimpering sounds! How quaint! Well, when you get really good like Team Rough Riders, you will no longer feel the need to post in whining threads like this one.

(J/K!!)

-Franken


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankenPC* 
Wow.. a thread where losers can make disgruntled little whimpering sounds! How quaint! Well, when you get really good like Team Rough Riders, you will no longer feel the need to post in whining threads like this one.

(J/K!!)

-Franken

WOW, taking the trash talking to another level.


----------



## grunion

I had 5 quads in hand, prepared to unleash them upon the world.
Alas due to shoddy wiring in my house, my limit is 2 running systems









I rewired most of the basement so I could use my drier. 
Due to time constraints and funding, the rest of the house is on the back burner.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankenPC*


Wow.. a thread where losers can make disgruntled little whimpering sounds! How quaint! Well, when you get really good like Team Rough Riders, you will no longer feel the need to post in whining threads like this one.

(J/K!!)

-Franken


Wow ,I just noticed that Rough Riders gets ALMOST as many ppd as I do hmm,Is that whining?Jus playin..


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


WOW, taking the trash talking to another level.










He sure did... MONSTER!!!


----------



## cognoscenti

HaveGooda I can see youuuuuuu....


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
HaveGooda I can see youuuuuuu....

Sneaky Cogs! 7k PPD? Very nice Ms.C.

I believe you are *supposed* to smack talk a few weeks ahead of time to give the other person a chance to upgrade/build/obsess about someone passing them up.









Wave as you pass by!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Sneaky Cogs! 7k PPD? Very nice Ms.C.

I believe you are *supposed* to smack talk a few weeks ahead of time to give the other person a chance to upgrade/build/obsess about someone passing them up.









Wave as you pass by!


Lol ya she climbing the ladder fast now and i seemed to lost my ladder lol when i got more folding boxes my points went down lol.


----------



## gorf79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Sneaky Cogs! 7k PPD? Very nice Ms.C.

I believe you are *supposed* to smack talk a few weeks ahead of time to give the other person a chance to upgrade/build/obsess about someone passing them up.









Wave as you pass by!


Consider this a fair warning Nitteo







I think I am getting close to catching your coat tails.







Hope that we see ya back folding soon


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gorf79*


Consider this a fair warning Nitteo







I think I am getting close to catching your coat tails.







Hope that we see ya back folding soon










FYI: I AM Folding.

Its ok you can take my spot here...









Great job gorf!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


FYI: I AM Folding.

Its ok you can take my spot here...









Great job gorf!


Folding "undercover"


----------



## cognoscenti

Nitteo folds for OCF


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Nitteo folds for OCF


Your making it sound kinda negative.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Nitteo folds for OCF


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Your making it sound kinda negative.










Not at all you know me, just surprised people hadn't realised.


----------



## grunion

nitteo is a flash in the pan on OCF now


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


nitteo is a flash in the pan on OCF now


































Cookies are my weakness.

They had cookies over there...dang those cookies!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*

























Cookies are my weakness.

They had cookies over there...dang those cookies!


I <3 cookies too


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*

























Cookies are my weakness.

They had cookies over there...dang those cookies!


No one told you OCN has a huge secret cookie factory? They have great chocolate chips too









Frankly nitteo, I'm just glad you fold


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol no one told me about the cookies i been getting bags of coal tho those are probly worth more then cookies now.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol no one told me about the cookies i been getting bags of coal tho those are probly worth more then cookies now.

Thats the first I've heard about Cookies and Coal here.

I know Enterprise has the "special brownie" (made in Amsterdam) stashed in your Mod-Only-Forum.


----------



## The Duke

We do offer a bit of $$ to a few folders on a monthly basis too, so they can buy the cookies of their choice


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
No one told you OCN has a huge secret cookie factory? They have great chocolate chips too









Frankly nitteo, I'm just glad you fold









well its not a secret anymore, way to go The Duke!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
well its not a secret anymore, way to go The Duke!









Sorry Schubie, I keep eating all the chocolate chips







. I'll save some for you


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

oatmeal chocolate chip?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


No one told you OCN has a huge secret cookie factory? They have great chocolate chips too









Frankly nitteo, I'm just glad you fold










Pictures!!! or it doesn't exist


----------



## markt

Attachment 75346Cognoscenti and wannabe oc, you are killing me, you guys average about the same ppd as me. I was sitting comfortably by myself in no.6 slot (eoc top 20 producers) now I go from no.8-no.6. Don't know whether to concede or build yet another folding rig.BTW ,cogs that "box", very cool..
EDIT now she's no.5


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Attachment 75346Cognoscenti and wannabe oc, you are killing me, you guys average about the same ppd as me. I was sitting comfortably by myself in no.6 slot (eoc top 20 producers) now I go from no.8-no.6. Don't know whether to concede or build yet another folding rig.BTW ,cogs that "box", very cool..
EDIT now she's no.5










Aint it fun...









Edit: Congrats Cog for your highest month ever and in only 12 days...


----------



## markt

Yeah. First it was gorf and Mr.Kryz But they ran by me like a bat out of hell lol.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Yeah. First it was gorf and Mr.Kryz But they ran by me like a bat out of hell lol.


I'm gonna stay and hang out abit it seems...


----------



## markt

One good thing came of this, I said screw it and played crysis for three hours . But its folding again


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Pictures!!! or it doesn't exist









Even if I could find my camera I couldn't take pictures... its in an agreement I signed that neglected to state I could divulge it in text


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Even if I could find my camera I couldn't take pictures... its in an agreement I signed that neglected to state I could divulge it in text










lol


----------



## grunion

You all are in trouble now









I dusted off the old T7200 and she's cranking out 1000ppd.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

w00t, now that all cores are going to one name, i just broke into the top 20 production list








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Pictures!!! or it doesn't exist










Are you kidding me, the Duke lost his camera









oh, I got the microsoft technet sub and I decided to download everything...lol...so Im back at folding 24/7 for now. It just gets too damn hot in my cave... The rooms like 15ft x 10ft.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


w00t, now that all cores are going to one name, i just broke into the top 20 production list








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


Cool I am in there too. I keep forgetting to look at that.


----------



## markt

My average is dropping right now







. I'm just cleaning all the dust bunnies out of my rigs and doing some cable management. I had to do it ,I should have taken pictures of the dust accumulation .I had 2 dust "caves" behind the intake fans on my antec 900's...It was insane .Anyway 2 machines left tomorrow and i'll be back to wup some a**


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
My average is dropping right now







. I'm just cleaning all the dust bunnies out of my rigs and doing some cable management. I had to do it ,I should have taken pictures of the dust accumulation .I had 2 dust "caves" behind the intake fans on my antec 900's...It was insane .Anyway 2 machines left tomorrow and i'll be back to wup some a**

Take your time Markt everything you said is VERY important...









In my professional opinion you should take about a month to get them all spiffy then come back...









Of course you will be missed but all will be fine...


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Take your time Markt everything you said is VERY important...









In my professional opinion you should take about a month to get them all spiffy then come back...









Of course you will be missed but all will be fine...










Your just pushing for everyone to back their folding down for you


----------



## markt

yeah, the only downfall to folding (other than power bill) is watching the dust build up. Also I wouldn't mind missing out on some 2665's they are freakin terrible. I should have them all back up running by tommorrow morning. Sorry wannabe oc







I know what a month would do


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matt_s989*


Your just pushing for everyone to back their folding down for you










Ouch, when you put it that way it sounds so harsh...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


yeah, the only downfall to folding (other than power bill) is watching the dust build up. Also I wouldn't mind missing out on some 2665's they are freakin terrible. I should have them all back up running by tommorrow morning. Sorry wannabe oc







I know what a month would do










For now government housing is a bonus for me aka no electric bill, but here before long I'm going to be in the same boat as the rest of yous guys...









Good to hear you're getting back in the swing. dangit I'm still trying to catch up to you...









Yeah a month would have been perfect...


----------



## CL3P20

Finally got my two main SMP rigs back up and running.. Q6 @ 3.4 air cooled and [email protected] 3.8..on water. Still playing with 500mhz+ FSB on the DQ6 though.. hopefully have some veery "optimized" WU times.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

IM Back i took a 4 day break but now my quad is stable 100% stable at 3680 1100mhz on the memory, and i hope i get counted for all points i produce. If all my points show up like their suppose to im gonna be avg 14k a day maybe more gunning for some more spots and put yal trying to take my spot on hold


----------



## PhelanJKell

Well after some help from Bal3Wolf, I'm back into folding once again. I've got the 8800gt crunching away. I figure it will be my contributer to the cause from here on out!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nvidia client is out?!?!


----------



## Havegooda

Been out for awhile









http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...ient-beta.html

Giving it a shot on my lappy as a test right now. ~800ppd on my 8600m

~Gooda~


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya the client is pretty nice the gpu does not even get very hot my 8800gt never passes 47c folding even with it overclocked.


----------



## cognoscenti

I see lots of people are trying to increase their daily ppd on the top20 chart...lots of movement.


----------



## gorf79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I see lots of people are trying to increase their daily ppd on the top20 chart...lots of movement.


I see that you are also working on increasing your PPD.







You just gave me the nudge that I needed to add another 4 machines to the farm. Keep up the good folding Cog


----------



## PhelanJKell

Your all insane! haha I have taken a break from [email protected] in the past months, my electric bill was getting a wee bit too high for my likes.

BTW, I've noticed that a large majority have been spending your extra $$ and time on [email protected] rigs, my hats off to you!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol but your folding with your 8800gt now and it probly going to produce 3000 ppd or more almost as much as a quad running 2 vmware. Who needs quads now just buy a few 8800s to fold on.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
Well after some help from Bal3Wolf, I'm back into folding once again. I've got the 8800gt crunching away. I figure it will be my contributer to the cause from here on out!

Now look what Bal3Wolfs gone and done


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Noe look what Bal3Wolfs gone and done


I know right! Just doing some quick calculations with the 8800GT folding.

This 8800gt produces, in a 24hr period around 2800-3000ppd. I'm not home most of the day, and only game a few hours a night. So it will be a good folder for my needs.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
I know right! Just doing some quick calculations with the 8800GT folding.

This 8800gt produces, in a 24hr period around 2800-3000ppd. I'm not home most of the day, and only game a few hours a night. So it will be a good folder for my needs.

I would try the newest BETA client and the newest drivers (177.35). I'm gettin 4704 PPD with my 8800 GTS (G80).


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I would try the newest BETA client and the newest drivers (177.35). I'm gettin 4704 PPD with my 8800 GTS (G80).

That is insane..... it is taking my 5 puny machines to do that (if that).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

The gpu client owns with new drivers it really pumps out some work.


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


The gpu client owns with new drivers it really pumps out some work.










Wow and it isn't taking much away from your Q6600. Still about 4500 PPD + 5000?! Compared to probably about 4800 alone?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Not with the 177.35 the gpu didnt lose any perf at all when i started up my vmware folding lol this gonna own.


----------



## PhelanJKell

I'm getting 4960ppd with the 177.35 and modded .inf file. It took me about half an hour to get the drivers installed though! lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya i just checked my fahmon and now that im off the 1920 my avg has went up alot more almost 15k with computers here and another 4000 ppd from friends quad lol im almost gonna be pushing 20k a day.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Ya i just checked my fahmon and now that im off the 1920 my avg has went up alot more almost 15k with computers here and another 4000 ppd from friends quad lol im almost gonna be pushing 20k a day.










Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol i take a 4 day break then come back and first real day im back im gonna produce 12k+ 8800s are folding machines lol my friend has one to he might let me use to fold in my name.


----------



## Havegooda

Wow.

*cry*

Come on ATI! Put out some awesome folding cards!

~Gooda~


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Havegooda* 
Wow.

*cry*

Come on ATI! Put out some awesome folding cards!

~Gooda~

I am curious. How long does it take for your card to complete a unit? Points too.


----------



## Havegooda

I can't fold on my ATI GPU atm, but my Nvidia one (evil, I know) does one in about 3 hours.

8600M GT.

~Gooda~


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Not to bad for the 8600 so it does about 700-800 points a day still beats console clients lol.


----------



## TaiDinh

Look at this huge jump in WU production.










Could be the from leaked nVidia GPU client leaked yesterday, but it is weird. Comparing the points:WU, it doesn't even out...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well befor people got the client working alot sent 0 credit units so that could be why the huge bump.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well befor people got the client working alot sent 0 credit units so that could be why the huge bump.


Ah! Interesting.


----------



## CL3P20

..got me curious how the Q6600 would handle SMP w/ two cores and use the other two for tasks/ Nvidia client, using my 8800gt..









What kind of PPD are we talking about here, w/ a functional client on a 8800gt [G92] clocked to ~700mhz core?

*What affects [email protected] times more with the new GPU's? : 
1. Clock speed
2. Shader clock speed

..anyone got any info yet?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Look at my results from fahmon im running dual vmware and the gpu client no real slow downs.


----------



## karan.t

wow is 924m/frame normal?









the max i seen before this was 3m/frame and the min i see is 19s/frame


----------



## karan.t

sorry ignore that spoke too soon


----------



## The Duke

That client will show lame performance times until it gets settled down. The first time I used it the first WU reported to take over a year


----------



## matt_s989

Thinking I might have to go Nvidia for the next upgrade


----------



## cognoscenti

Hey this is the TRASH TALKING thread!!!


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Hey this is the TRASH TALKING thread!!!









Go away and fold!! lolz!! eh, not enough trash


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Go away and fold!! lolz!! eh, not enough trash


Agreed, get to building more folding rigs Cog!!

On the note of the GPU client, I've been using the 177.35 drivers and the modded .inf file. It has increased the GPU ppd to near 5000ppd. Only negative, as far as system performance, is the system seems to lag due to the GPU being used heavily. So when I do game, CoD4 and other's I just pause the client. It is doing a WU under 30min. Around 17-18 seconds per %.

I think they need to redo the SMP client to do the same WU's as the GPU client, that way it makes it fair. Then you could really see the performance difference between the GPU/CPU's.


----------



## Litlratt

The 280 at stock is doing 6513 ppd.
Come on SLI support.


----------



## PhelanJKell

The 280GTX also has 240 streaming units. The 8800GT has 112, thus that GTX should be a folding beast!


----------



## nitteo

I bet we are going to see a demand for 8800GT 512...4700ppd for $150!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Probly lol thier folding machines right now might not be in future tho depending how stanford changes the points.


----------



## Grumpel

Must admit I did not read the whole thread but does the nVidia client support 8 series or only the knew 200 series? My research skills are severely lacking. Also is the client released did not see it under the [email protected] downloads.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grumpel* 
Must admit I did not read the whole thread but does the nVidia client support 8 series or only the knew 200 series? My research skills are severely lacking. Also is the client released did not see it under the [email protected] downloads.

Here is the list of supported video cards. http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_learn_products.html


----------



## Bal3Wolf

8800s and up basicly.


----------



## Grumpel

Thank you kindly


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I bet we are going to see a demand for 8800GT 512...4700ppd for $150!


good value.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I bet we are going to see a demand for 8800GT 512...4700ppd for $150!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


good value.


Definitely
Unless they change the point structure for ATI, alot of people will be going green.


----------



## bowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Definitely
Unless they change the point structure for ATI, alot of people will be going green.


Until the 4850 is released.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Just started folding fellas....be on the look out for ...







two 8800gts, q6600, pentinum4, amd64 ...


----------



## markt

I just put gpu 2 on all my machines , hd2900xt,3870x2,2 8800gt's,2600pro. I want to see the difference between that and smp.Still folding smp on a phenom (Its got a gpu that is worth as much as a paperweight!).


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I just put gpu 2 on all my machines , hd2900xt,3870x2,2 8800gt's,2600pro. I want to see the difference between that and smp.Still folding smp on a phenom (Its got a gpu that is worth as much as a paperweight!).


Any GPU that folds is worth its weight in gold


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

the duke, whats goin on? im gonna pass you within the week, farm troubles?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Any GPU that folds is worth its weight in gold










Its one of those ati 1550 cards, no client anymore, actually a decent card .


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
the duke, whats goin on? im gonna pass you within the week, farm troubles?

Somewhat, but I'm working on it.. slowly, I have to get new tires for one of the tractors


----------



## BLAKIE33

I started folding yesterday for team overclock.net,I have a ps3 and this pc folding,Question is:Will my PS3 folding be added to my pc on overclock.ner? just wondering as no one seems to answer this question.Thank you in advance.


----------



## cognoscenti

Should be if you entered the team number correctly


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33* 
I started folding yesterday for team overclock.net,I have a ps3 and this pc folding,Question is:Will my PS3 folding be added to my pc on overclock.ner? just wondering as no one seems to answer this question.Thank you in advance.

Welcome to the Fold








Sorry, never tried a PS3 so I can't help you there.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


I started folding yesterday for team overclock.net,I have a ps3 and this pc folding,Question is:Will my PS3 folding be added to my pc on overclock.ner? just wondering as no one seems to answer this question.Thank you in advance.


If you set up your pc and your PS3 right, they both should show up in your stats. After you finish w/u's on both of them, check the Stanford site, it should show 2 different CPU's.


----------



## markt

Nobody was talking trash in 2 days. Everybody is probably checkin' stats every couple hours(like me)don't have any time to talk smack. I'm glad ocn has got more ppd, if anybody remembers alot of people were stopping or slowing down til gpu2 came out. I expect to see some newcomers getting into the top 20 producers,there's alot of rank shifting around in production. Oh and I needed a good excuse to the wife to buy yet another graphics card. I'll tell her the laundry room needs a pc too ,I like to play grid while I'm FOLDING my clothes.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

haha good one yea i just moved up i took my 4 day break from folding and now im sitting at #4 in production but im sure i wont keep it with more people getting gpus to fold.


----------



## markt

Some 12 yr old kid has got like 5 9800 gtx's and a ps3 around the corner waiting to wup our ***


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya no doubt but good for the team lol our avg would jump more.


----------



## TaiDinh

I passed 1,000 WU today!







1,003.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
I passed 1,000 WU today!







1,003.

I think i'm about to








EDIT;1238 wu's,I'm doing about 100+ gpu2 wu's a day (I didn't count til now)


----------



## matt_s989

Just added an E6400 folding smp, wish I had a few more to add to the mix...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I think i'm about to








EDIT;238 wu's,I'm doing about 100+ gpu2 wu's a day (I didn't count til now)


I will break 1000 tommor im at 980 right now.


----------



## CyberDruid

well I am getting a bit more serious...trying out GPU2 and bringing an E3110 online


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


well I am getting a bit more serious...trying out GPU2 and bringing an E3110 online


You won't regret it


----------



## marsey99

just bring a few g92s into your farm with some botched drivers and your away.

just joined the team but i only have 1 core running it atm, should be fun to watch me rocket up the leaderboard


----------



## Ravin

Sorry to have pulled my rig all of a sudden recently. Between the birth of my boy and the heat of the season coming on I had to take a little hiatus from folding. Back from the hospital, guests gone, and cooler weather ahead I'm back on 24/7 and waiting for the HD4870 release to start up the GPU client.

I'd spring on HD4850's in CF now if one came with a 2-slot cooler, that $150(w/MIR)-200 price point from ATI is quite nice for the performance these days! TBH I've always been partial to team green, but I can't ignore the rally from team red.


----------



## Mxbn0

[FLAME TO THOSE FROM [H]ardOCP]

Yo mama's so fat, that when she gets on the scales, it comes up with the total number of WU's done by OCN ever!

[/FLAME TO THOSE FROM [H]ardOCP]

Go OCN!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

We need more 8800s lol those are folding machines i steped up my points to over 12k+ a day got 2 q6600s 1 e6600 1 pd945 1 8800gtx 1 8800gt. Soon to have another 8800gt when i figure out why it crashes when the gpu client runs.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=284325


----------



## gibsonnova74

I have another 8800gt on the way. I ordered from the egg, I will have it up and running in 2 days.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol im never gonna catch you for sure gonna need to make me a farm of 8800s.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol im never gonna catch you for sure gonna need to make me a farm of 8800s.


I've been watching everyone's points move up, I figured it was time for another investment. You, Cog, Gorf, Wannabe, and woodsjw are starting to move up. LOL, getting alittle too close for comfort!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya i snaged #4 production spot for now i figure someone will take it away from me but right now im holding it.


----------



## grunion

Just when I started moving back up, you GFX heads come along and knock me down








2 quads just doesn't cut it anymore, for points anyway.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Just when I started moving back up, you GFX heads come along and knock me down








2 quads just doesn't cut it anymore, for points anyway.


Thats what I was thinking, my quads just wasn't going to cut it anymore. If you don't jump on the GPU2 bandwagon, your going to get left behind.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ya i had to add my 8800gt to get any points to break into the top ranks my quads waset getting me thier.


----------



## gorf79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


I've been watching everyone's points move up, I figured it was time for another investment. You, Cog, Gorf, Wannabe, and woodsjw are starting to move up. LOL, getting alittle too close for comfort!


I so far have only added a few more machines to the mix. I still have to bring up my sig rig and the 8800 that is in it. Just trying to give the big dogs a nudge









Keep up the strong folding OCN!!


----------



## loco1172

im on my bigwheel and heading that way it might take me a while to get there 1 8800 gtx != a farm









hmmm wonder what my 7300 gs will do









what list are you all using? i just look at the on on the [email protected] page


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loco1172* 
i
hmmm wonder what my 7300 gs will do









It won't


----------



## Heavy Light 117

You guys just wait until multiple GPU support comes out...our numbers are going to jump again.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
You guys just wait until multiple GPU support comes out...our numbers are going to jump again.

I don't know about "jump up". I for one don't have any SLI Mobo's. I think alot of members are in the same boat.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya thiers not alot use sli boards i thk most of us use p35s great boards and sli is way overrated.


----------



## TripleC

I just passed 800 mark not long ago, check u guys later in few months


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


I just passed 800 mark not long ago, check u guys later in few months


Are you not using SMP?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, 4.5k to be in top 10 producers and climbing, wasnt it last week that 3.5 would put you just inside the top 10?
if it keeps climbing im out.......until i get some more funds


----------



## Bal3Wolf

pwn you need 4.6k to just be in top 20 now lol and 9k+ to be in top 10.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

site updated agian, 4.9k


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Befor long to get in top 20 you gonna need a 6000 avg lol.

On another note i hate the 2665 lol just about all my quads and dual cores are getting them last 2 days i have 4 2665s running right now.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Befor long to get in top 20 you gonna need a 6000 avg lol.

On another note i hate the 2665 lol just about all my quads and dual cores are getting them last 2 days i have 4 2665s running right now.


My rig gets about 2000 ppd on 2 cores for them.

I woke up this morning to find I had a 5102 and a 5101 and they are :swearing: :turd: they give me 1169 ppd and 900 ppd


----------



## catmmm

i've went up over 200 ranks in the past 7 days
watch out


----------



## markt

I'm about to break 700k by morning and wannabe oc has been following me by 50k for weeks now,makin me all nervous. I can't even play a game


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm about to break 700k by morning and wannabe oc has been following me by 50k for weeks now,makin me all nervous. I can't even play a game









LOL, I been watchin' you closely bro...We are nearly 1 line...


----------



## this n00b again

argg!! hurry up 8800 GS!! i need you to FOLD!!!

since the 4850 is lame at folding right now.

it also doesn't help the face that i can't run my machines 24/7 like i use to, til fall.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm about to break 700k by morning and wannabe oc has been following me by 50k for weeks now,makin me all nervous. I can't even play a game










Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
LOL, I been watchin' you closely bro...We are nearly 1 line...































Good stuff guys! Keep it up!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hey the duke, im hot on your heels


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


LOL, I been watchin' you closely bro...We are nearly 1 line...



















That's close....


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hey the duke, im hot on your heels










I'll get the after burners kicked in and wave good bye as I peek in my mirror


----------



## markt

Attachment 76488

I don't know how long this will last, so I figured I would enjoy this moment








Also broke 700,000


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Attachment 76488

I don't know how long this will last, so I figured I would enjoy this moment








Also broke 700,000


Gratz on both man I knew you would bump me soon enough...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Gratz on both man I knew you would bump me soon enough...










It's alright let's ride it to the top


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


It's alright let's ride it to the top










I'm trying to hang...









Let's roll...


----------



## firefox is awesome

You guys better watch out for the Celeron D! I'm folding 24/7 now


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Attachment 76488

I don't know how long this will last, so I figured I would enjoy this moment








Also broke 700,000


Congrats... 
Hey, wait this a trash talk thread, where is the million you promised last week







J/K
















You went from about 8000 to 12,000 in one month


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Congrats... 
Hey, wait this a trash talk thread, where is the million you promised last week







J/K
















You went from about 8000 to 12,000 in one month










And to think I was going to sell my 8800gt's ,I have one more issue though.My p5ne-sli board won't fold gpu2 and smp using affinity changer , its too unstable. Once I change that board I'll be able run smp on that(q6600 and 8800gt)and gpu2.
What million I promised anyway?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


What million I promised anyway?










He has amnesia


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


He has amnesia

















I'll set "Cube" to fold for Markt...









NOT !!!! I'm trying to pass him someday...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol you can set it to fold for me







im only avg 14k a day not much i know.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol you can set it to fold for me







im only avg 14k a day not much i know.


Nah, you're doing fine...


----------



## markt

Doesn't pay to go to bed early around here, ya' miss all the action.


----------



## marsey99

@markt
that board is pants with quads m8, drop a duo in it and run smp on 1 cpu core and gpu2 on the other and it should be stable.


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
hey the duke, im hot on your heels









man, ever since that GPU2 client came out, seems as if the WHOLE OCN team is on my tail. + it doesn't really help me that im unable to fold 24/7.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
man, ever since that GPU2 client came out, seems as if the WHOLE OCN team is on my tail. + it doesn't really help me that im unable to fold 24/7.

That OK, any is better than none








Plus with the GPU2, and the short quick WUs, part time is still very productive









And Schubie is in for a bit of a surprise and I hope I can provide it this weekend so I can keep him in my mirror


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
That OK, any is better than none








*Plus with the GPU2, and the short quick WUs, part time is still very productive*









And Schubie is in for a bit of a surprise and I hope I can provide it this weekend so I can keep him in my mirror









lol if you're referring to the nvidia G80 or after GPUs thens yes.

lol may i remind you folding on HD4850 is not as productive. hehe









but you're right. anything at all help! thats why i fold


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
lol if you're referring to the nvidia G80 or after GPUs thens yes.

lol may i remind you folding on HD4850 is not as productive. hehe









but you're right. anything at all help! thats why i fold









Thats the spirit


----------



## The Duke

It seem there are two of us ATI GPU2 folders having a similar issue.
Both of us, me since midnight, can't run dual clients








My primary client (GPU 0) works fine solo.
The secondary (GPU 1) gets a com error whether its run solo or with GPU 0.
Odd, that set up worked fine with the previous 2600 cards and the 3780 up until midnight this morning.


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


It seem there are two of us ATI GPU2 folders having a similar issue.
Both of us, me since midnight, can't run dual clients








My primary client (GPU 0) works fine solo.
The secondary (GPU 1) gets a com error whether its run solo or with GPU 0. 
Odd, that set up worked fine with the previous 2600 cards and the 3780 up until midnight this morning.


hm i just tried doing some digging and came up with nothing.









but if you have two partitions, try installing the 2nd one on a different parition of your harddrive.


----------



## The Duke

I did a bit of looking at the [email protected] forum and found notta on it









Separate partition, thats not how the FAQ @ FAH on multi GPU2 recommends setting it up.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


@markt
that board is pants with quads m8, drop a duo in it and run smp on 1 cpu core and gpu2 on the other and it should be stable.


I know,I'm actually going to put my e6550 in it,and put the quad in one my p5k-e's.


----------



## marsey99

woo hoo

cracked the top 800, now for the top 500









im coming for you


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


woo hoo

cracked the top 800, now for the top 500









im coming for you










GO! GO! GO!


----------



## The Duke

I cam in here to post :swearing: to make up for all the nicey nice talk in here


----------



## marsey99

yea you lame :swearing: bunch of :swearing: :swearing: :swearing: suckers im gunna fold so much your :swearing: will fall off









edit

*** is with this, stanford always updates just before i finish a wu


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
That OK, any is better than none








Plus with the GPU2, and the short quick WUs, part time is still very productive









And Schubie is in for a bit of a surprise and I hope I can provide it this weekend so I can keep him in my mirror









we will see, i may or may not have a little something up my sleeve


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


we will see, i may or may not have a little something up my sleeve










may be i have something up my sleeve (or should i say being shipped) for both of you.. heheheh


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


may be i have something up my sleeve (or should i say being shipped) for both of you.. heheheh
































i need more money to keep up with you guys.
although im going to try to he seat my true and see if i can squeeze a bit more out of my q6600.


----------



## matt_s989

I just bumped up a couple more spots, few more days and I will be in the top 50


----------



## gorf79

uhh ohh I am heading for the top 10 make some room









Keep up the power folding OCN


----------



## Chozart

Nice going gorf!

I am gunning for the top 20 myself. 25th right now after having picked up a couple of spots in the last 24 hours







Spot #20 should be reached in about 2 weeks.

But first the one million points mark: That's only three days away... YAY!.

The, Franken.... and then the top-20, and then.... well, you'll see


----------



## marsey99

i seem to be bucking the trend


----------



## this n00b again

lol depressing to hear everyone's moving up..... lol im movnig down.... well i guess newton's law has to come in to play.


----------



## TaiDinh

Since the NVIDIA folding client came out, everyone is fighting for spots. Look! D: Confusing chart. Meh. I find it confusing to look at.


----------



## Chozart

Mine looks much cleaner:


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Mines ok could be alot cleaner lol.


----------



## marsey99

this sucks, you guys have people around you









i have no competition around me


----------



## markt

It's a bottleneck near the top,your progress slow down alot .a lot more competition though.


----------



## BLAKIE33

PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE can some one PM me and tell me when the overclock.net icon [flame] will appear were me name is on my sigfor folding vfor this site.Thanks as ive asked many times but to no avail.i now have completed around 45 work units and well over 6000+ points.Ive been folding with this PC and my PS3 24/7 just about anyway,Wow noticed electic is been used much more now there on all the time.Just wont mention it to the Misus her head will hit the roof,Well its all for a great cause so im sure shell understand.
Also were can i look to see were im ranked on this site?Or is it just the top 500 that are mentioned? 
Thanks again for any replies.
Mybe its not a flame and its the red cog wheel,The [email protected] logo.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE can some one PM me and tell me when the overclock.net icon [flame] will appear were me name is on my sigfor folding vfor this site.Thanks as ive asked many times but to no avail.i now have completed around 45 work units and well over 6000+ points.Ive been folding with this PC and my PS3 24/7 just about anyway,Wow noticed electic is been used much more now there on all the time.Just wont mention it to the Misus her head will hit the roof,Well its all for a great cause so im sure shell understand.
Also were can i look to see were im ranked on this site?Or is it just the top 500 that are mentioned? 
Thanks again for any replies.
Mybe its not a flame and its the red cog wheel,The [email protected] logo.


Check in in this thread here after you get in the top-1000 (takes just about 4 more days) on the Stanford website:

That way we know you're folding for OCN (37726).

and here is your ranking:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=353082

You're currently #1122, but you'll move up fast. You should make the top 1000 in about 4 days, and the top 500 will only take you a little over 2 months (based on your current point average).


----------



## markt

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-post-1-a.htmlyou need to post your username and folding username in this thread


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-post-1-a.htmlyou need to post your username and folding username in this thread










After he hits the top 1000 on the stanford list. He needs to hang tight for just 4 more days before he can post there.


----------



## matt_s989

All my puters are running smooth... So hard to not want to play in the bios, lol

But slowly and surely I'm working my way to the million mark


----------



## cognoscenti

I havent submitted a WU for almost 24hrs


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I havent submitted a WU for almost 24hrs












What's wrong cog?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im gonna have to cut way back folding lol got my electric bill 200 bucks between having ac on 65 and running 3 folding computers. Not to mention sence i reinstalled windows my gpu client does nothing but crash.


----------



## cognoscenti

My access point that I connect to kept dropping out and then lost signal completely so they all finished and then sat there trying to get new WUs...by then it was 430pm Friday and I just shut them down and left.


----------



## Chozart

crap... that sucks cog... . I hope you get it resolved







Would be nice to feel some competition from ya


----------



## cognoscenti

Im watching the temperature on a passively cooled 8800gt ....currently sitting on 86c


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol lucky it even folds now my 8800gt wont fold at all it errors all the time.


----------



## Litlratt

I had to install the latest beta as the first one quit working and I couldn't get it going again for anything.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im on latest beta lol and it wont seem to work now.


----------



## Litlratt

Make sure you put the cudart.dll in the directory.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Its their it folds for anywere from 10-30mins then it either says unstable system or early work end. Does it running stock and overclock does not seem to matter.


----------



## markt

I have 2 8800 gt's folding almost perfect,On one it ocassionally says it had an error and needs to shut down.I just restarted and it was fine ,Its happened I think 3 times since nvidia gpu came out just on that one though.The other hasn't stopped for a week.


----------



## Havegooda

'yall better watch out. Starting monday, I'm gonna have dual SMP instances and GPU going on my GTS.

Be afraid, be very afraid...

~Gooda~


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Havegooda* 
'yall better watch out. Starting monday, I'm gonna have dual SMP instances and GPU going on my GTS.

Be afraid, be very afraid...

~Gooda~

You better be hitting 10k PPD with that rig. I know I could hit 9k with mine.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


You better be hitting 10k PPD with that rig. I know I could hit 9k with mine.


I'd like to see that.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


You better be hitting 10k PPD with that rig. I know I could hit 9k with mine.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'd like to see that.


Same here...


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


You better be hitting 10k PPD with that rig. I know I could hit 9k with mine.


Q6600 + 8800GTS 640MB? about 7000ppd I'd say

I'll give you some numbers in a few days







The GPU is currently doing a bit over 4000ppd, while I am working on setting up the vmware/ubuntu stuff. The CPU did about 2500ppd in Windows SMP.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i can say this when my 8800gt was folding and my [email protected] in vmware i got 10k.


----------



## Chozart

8800gt... that's a different story than an 8800GTS 640









But yeah, it'll be more than 7000 then. I am working to set mine up (bit slow... LOL)


----------



## wire

I just need to have FahMon working correctly. Give me 10 minutes and I'll show you 8-9k PPD.


----------



## wire

Here ya go.







If I let it sit overnight, I'm sure I'll get more because I'm not using some of the cpu to surf the web.


----------



## Chozart

sorry.. I misread your earlier posts.. .thought you said you'd hit 10k









9000 ppd is pretty impressive


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
sorry.. I misread your earlier posts.. .thought you said you'd hit 10k









9000 ppd is pretty impressive









I edited them. Before I was gpu folding, I was getting 5303 PPD with just the quad.

The only thing I'm a little angry about is FahMon keeps reporting the quads to be "Hung", but they aren't.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I edited them. Before I was gpu folding, I was getting 5303 PPD with just the quad.

The only thing I'm a little angry about is FahMon keeps reporting the quads to be "Hung", but they aren't.

You sneak


----------



## The Duke

Get Bal3Wolf off your FahMon, hes slowing it down


----------



## markt

Very nice.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well guys i got my 8800gt back folding







but still got more testing i have a weird issue if i run my dd2 ram to fast gpu wont fold but vmware folds and no memory errors.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Can you guys please fold more! I haven't added anyone to the Millionaire's Club in a while. I get to add Chozart here pretty soon, I need more!


----------



## markt

I'll be there in 2-3 weeks,if you insist.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'll be there in 2-3 weeks,if you insist.


Good man! Anyone else want to step up?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Sure







but my next mark is 2mil not 1mil lol.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Sure







but my next mark is 2mil not 1mil lol.


Well then sir, you will get a congratulations thread. Now, hop-to!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Sure







but my next mark is 2mil not 1mil lol.


Rub it in...


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Can you guys please fold more! I haven't added anyone to the Millionaire's Club in a while. I get to add Chozart here pretty soon, I need more!










Definitly today







The next few updates won't be too shocking, but I there should be 4 SMP WUs that will come in today


----------



## The Duke

It will be a while before I see the famed Millionaires Club


----------



## marsey99

thats 25k









hoping for another 100k by this time next month


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


thats 25k









hoping for another 100k by this time next month










wha? huh?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Gibby, I'm going to shoot you my number so you can explain to the wife that I MUST FOLD MORE !!!!!

LOL

I'm chuggin' along though, about 3-4 weeks I'll be there...


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Gibby, I'm going to shoot you my number so you can explain to the wife that I MUST FOLD MORE !!!!!

LOL

I'm chuggin' along though, about 3-4 weeks I'll be there...










LOL, yeah I'll talk to her for ya. I convinced mine. I'll start calling all the wives and convince them to allow you guys to build more folding rigs! I'm going to hold you to your statement, you have 1 month to get the million, if you don't, I'll release the hounds on you! Com'on everyone, lets crank it up another notch. I want to see us get #17!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


LOL, yeah I'll talk to her for ya. I convinced mine. I'll start calling all the wives and convince them to allow you guys to build more folding rigs! I'm going to hold you to your statement, you have 1 month to get the million, if you don't, I'll release the hounds on you! Com'on everyone, lets crank it up another notch. I want to see us get #17!


And I want to see that 1,000,000 ppd by the end of August!!!

Come on. We should be able to pull that off. we only have to add 362,315 ppd to do that. Bring those rigs only; forget summer overclocks; who cares about power bills; turn up the airco and CRANK OUT THOSE POINTS.

Snoopy83 is an example for every wife and partner here of us OCN members. Not only does she allow her husband to fold... no, she even folds herself now! Way to go


----------



## The Duke

My Trash Talk is Trashier than your Trash
My Trash Is trashier than yours
My Trash Talk is Trashier because I like OCN, 
My Trash Talk is trashier than yours

(inserts Kennel Ration dog food commercial theme song)


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


My Trash Talk is Trashier than your Trash
My Trash Is trashier than yours
My Trash Talk is Trashier because I like OCN, 
My Trash Talk is trashier than yours

(inserts Kennel Ration dog food commercial theme song)










You want trash talk, I'll give you trash talk. There are 2 things I want from YOU.

(1) Fold more and get that million points
(2) FIND THAT CAMERA!!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


You want trash talk, I'll give you trash talk. There are 2 things I want from YOU.

(1) Fold more and get that million points
(2) FIND THAT CAMERA!!










Gibby and Mega are ganging up me. NO Fair <throws tantrum, kicks and screams on floor> Stupid







:swearing:

Oh yeah. Well, MY sig is better than yours


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


LOL, yeah I'll talk to her for ya. I convinced mine. I'll start calling all the wives and convince them to allow you guys to build more folding rigs! I'm going to hold you to your statement, you have 1 month to get the million, if you don't, I'll release the hounds on you! Com'on everyone, lets crank it up another notch. I want to see us get #17!


Oh, mine's cool with me folding, it's the constant wanting to change it to make it better...









I have 3x E2180s + boards sitting here waiting for ram and away they go...I want to get the other 4 at maximum folding first then mess with the others...Slowly but surely...









As for 1 month to hit 1m...Count on it...







I hope


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
Can you guys please fold more! I haven't added anyone to the Millionaire's Club in a while. I get to add Chozart here pretty soon, I need more!









ill be there in ~4 months









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 







Gibby and Mega are ganging up me. NO Fair <throws tantrum, kicks and screams on floor> Stupid







:swearing:

Oh yeah. Well, MY sig is better than yours









im going to get in on this action too, we need pics!
and what did you do!?! I cant pass you if you are doing 7.5k a day!


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
You want trash talk, I'll give you trash talk. There are 2 things I want from YOU.

(1) Fold more and get that million points
(2) FIND THAT CAMERA!!


----------



## markt

When the money is there I'll be adding another.q6600 and an 8800 gt.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


When the money is there I'll be adding another.q6600 and an 8800 gt.


I'm seriously debating on whether I should buy another 8800gt. There are some good deals on Ebay right now!


----------



## CL3P20

I am looking for a block for the 8800gt.. a vmod is in order to surpass 6k ppd w/ just one gpu.. LOL, I think maybe 7k is possible with shader maxxed.

I am doing ~5200 PPD off my 8800gt with 715/1730/950 ..not sure if my PSU is limiting my OC past ~725mhz core or if its just GPUv.

*Q9300+8800gt on the egg for less than 500$ ..should be good for ~8k a day together...whatta you guys think?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well i get 10k with my [email protected] and my 8800gt so you might get more like 12-14k depending how high you can clock it.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
You want trash talk, I'll give you trash talk. There are 2 things I want from YOU.

(1) Fold more and get that million points
(2) FIND THAT CAMERA!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 







Gibby and Mega are ganging up me. NO Fair <throws tantrum, kicks and screams on floor> Stupid







:swearing:

Oh yeah. Well, MY sig is better than yours


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*



















My sig is better than your too


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


My sig is better than your too


















Is this your idea of assuaging your pain of not being able to find your camera


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*









Is this your idea of assuaging your pain of not being able to find your camera










Hope, just talking friendly Trash







So, again, picture that


----------



## Bal3Wolf

picture me with a 17-19k avg when all my stuff starts working right







if i get it all working befor to cut back folding cause of the electric bills.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Hope, just talking friendly Trash







So, again, picture that










Talking trash is right







Smile for the camera (bet you miss that line)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


picture me with a 17-19k avg when all my stuff starts working right







if i get it all working befor to cut back folding cause of the electric bill.


Say cheese...


----------



## The Duke

When I do find it you better crack me a big smile


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


When I do find it you better crack me a big smile










You know that I will







(I wanna see your farm







) *no pun intended*

Even though a part of me will be







because I won't get to rub it in anymore I'll be happy for you.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Even though a part of me will be







because I won't get to rub it in anymore


I'm sure you'll find something else


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I'm sure you'll find something else


















You know it


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I am looking for a block for the 8800gt.. a vmod is in order to surpass 6k ppd w/ just one gpu.. LOL, I think maybe 7k is possible with shader maxxed.

I am doing ~5200 PPD off my 8800gt with 715/1730/950 ..not sure if my PSU is limiting my OC past ~725mhz core or if its just GPUv.

*Q9300+8800gt on the egg for less than 500$ ..should be good for ~8k a day together...whatta you guys think?


why touch the core? unlink and move the shader only.

OT hows this for a 8800GT shader? not mine but very impressive.


----------



## this n00b again

hmm all this 8800 talk keeps making me wonder when they will release new folding client for the ati 4xxx. so i can pwn you all. MUAHAHAHAHAH










































:baa asmile


----------



## CL3P20

@ Cognes- Why not increase core speed too? I have not tested the core at stock, with only a shader increase..but there is too much bandwidth gained from the core increase not to be beneficial. *My 8800gt is on stock gpuv and stock cooling..so sig'd speeds are pretty much a maximum.

My shaders wont run @ 1800mhz no matter the core freq. Vmod and w/c block is in order.


----------



## cognoscenti

I doubt you would get close to 1800 without a v mod at all.


----------



## marsey99

gt only gets 1.15v max so you will be limited but the stock cooling cant deal with much more. the gts gets 1.25v as it has slightly better cooling it can deal with it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I can run my 8800gt at 760/1900/1000 with just 1.1 and its stable folding and games.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

:swearing: not gonna stay friendly for to long!
just as i am about to PWN the duke, hey kicks me out of the top 20 producers, and then stops my attack just 2 days before i was set swoop in.
mark my word the duke, I cant do it now, but i will pass you if is the last thing i do


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


:swearing: not gonna stay friendly for to long!
just as i am about to PWN the duke, hey kicks me out of the top 20 producers, and then stops my attack just 2 days before i was set swoop in.
mark my word the duke, I cant do it now, but i will pass you if is the last thing i do










You go get him Schubie


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hey there mod, you posted a link that doesnt work


----------



## Chozart

No I didn't









It was a double post so I nuked the thread. Here's the link of the other one :
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...4-million.html


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
:swearing: not gonna stay friendly for to long!
just as i am about to PWN the duke, hey kicks me out of the top 20 producers, and then stops my attack just 2 days before i was set swoop in.
mark my word the duke, I cant do it now, but i will pass you if is the last thing i do









Lol to be in top 20 now you gota produce atleast 6k its only gonna go up to with more people using 8800s lol befor long we gonna have 20 people with 8-10+.


----------



## Havegooda

Oh boy...I'm turning my other clients over to my name right now and I have about 6.5k ppd on just my GPU clients. Installing my dual VMWare instances as we speak









~Gooda~


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


:swearing: not gonna stay friendly for to long!
just as i am about to PWN the duke, hey kicks me out of the top 20 producers, and then stops my attack just 2 days before i was set swoop in.
mark my word the duke, I cant do it now, but i will pass you if is the last thing i do










Sorry Schubie, well actually not








But hey, if it gets you working on upping you PPD its all good


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Sorry Schubie, well actually not








But hey, if it gets you working on upping you PPD its all good









Go get him Schubie!!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

trying to figure out how i can accomplish that without spending any more cash.


----------



## markt

Everybodies talkin all that smack about 10k a day on one machine ,and had me believing it. I got one question, so if you have 2 machines that would be 20 k a day right?where are you,must be folding for another team ,that must be it.Cause I only see gorf ,gibson and 455 buick at 20 k and above.How's that for trash talkin? Nvidia oughtta give me a commision cause I know I just inspired alot of people to buy more graphics cards, so they can say
"what now:swearing:?"
Y'all know I was just kidding right,no don't buy any hardware ,think of the power bill .I really do envy you guy's cause I must be incompetent to only get 14k+ a day on 4 machines..Attachment 76975.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Everybodies talkin all that smack about 10k a day on one machine ,and had me believing it. I got one question, so if you have 2 machines that would be 20 k a day right?where are you,must be folding for another team ,that must be it.Cause I only see gorf ,gibson and 455 buick at 20 k and above.How's that for trash talkin? Nvidia oughtta give me a commision cause I know I just inspired alot of people to buy more graphics cards, so they can say
"what now:swearing:?"
Y'all know I was just kidding right,no don't buy any hardware ,think of the power bill .I really do envy you guy's cause I must be incompetent to only get 14k+ a day on 4 machines..Attachment 76975.

The best I have been able to do is 6-7k PPD on each rig. I will have to tweak with my settings alittle more to see what I can come up with. The only problem with tweaking your rig, it cost's you points. I try to mess with the stable rigs as little as possible.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
The best I have been able to do is 6-7k PPD on each rig. I will have to tweak with my settings alittle more to see what I can come up with. The only problem with tweaking your rig, it cost's you points. I try to mess with the stable rigs as little as possible.

That's my thought on it. When I have a bright Idea it messes w/me in the end


----------



## wire

I'm leaving the folding scene now







. My parents saw the electric bill last month and freaked out on me. However, I did get 60k+ points in a month which more than doubled my production from my previous high.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya mine was over 200 lol im going to be cutting way back myself.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Congrats to the 7 or 8 people who are going to pass me in the next few days. I have had to give up folding 24/7 due to heat but I will be back at it in the fall once the AC comes off. Cheers to those who can fold though the summer.


----------



## markt

How do you make that chicken sound on a pc,buc,buc,buceh......I was just playing,my bill is suffering too. I'm going to stick to it though.


----------



## gibsonnova74

No cutting back(although I cut back 2 rigs), full steam ahead!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


How do you make that chicken sound on a pc,buc,buc,buceh......I was just playing,my bill is suffering too. I'm going to stick to it though.


You should take a break for the summer...









That's the only way I'm going to catch you...

Oh wait I have a plan.......









Checks sleeve, oh there it is...*winks*


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
You should take a break for the summer...









That's the only way I'm going to catch you...

Oh wait I have a plan.......









Checks sleeve, oh there it is...*winks*

You gonna wait it out? You see I actually fibbed a little ,my electricity is included in my rent .But the person paying is mystified as to why its so high,if she only knew.I gotta watch it though, she might raise the rent.Its alright ,she lives in a house on the same property and I pay for one of bundles of phone,cable and the largest internet package available for both houses.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
You gonna wait it out? You see I actually fibbed a little ,my electricity is included in my rent .But the person paying is mystified as to why its so high,if she only knew.I gotta watch it though, she might raise the rent.Its alright ,she lives in a house on the same property and I pay for one of bundles of phone,cable and the largest internet package available for both houses.









I live in on-post housing, what's an electric bill...









I'm just waiting for a few packages to arrive(nothing earth shattering) then I will make the growing gap between us CLOSE...


----------



## The Duke

My bill last month was under $40, no biggy. 
I wonder how much the addition quad/8800GT folder will add to the bill when I get it on line.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


My bill last month was under $40, no biggy. 
I wonder how much the addition quad/8800GT folder will add to the bill when I get it on line.


Do you live alone? My (parents) bill is around $120 in the months other than the summer. It usually hits $150 in the summer with teh AC.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Do you live alone? My (parents) bill is around $120 in the months other than the summer. It usually hits $150 in the summer with teh AC.


Just the 3 of us, me, myself and I








I know what it means to run up a bill. Try restoring a car in the garage and watch it go up








BTW, I have large maple trees around the house so I rarely need the AC too


----------



## mortimersnerd

We had large maple trees around the house until one fell in a storm and was less than 6ft from teh house and thats when my dad siad it was time to let them go. So now ours house is expose the the sun. We have the tinted glass but that only helps so much.
my parents were ok wit hteh folding when it was heating my room but now they said that I have to pay 2x the cost ($30 a month) for my computers since they also have to cool the house.


----------



## Chozart

Hey, what's all that power bill chat about? We're supposed to talk trash... who cares about power bills and what not.

Bal3wolf: I'm gonna get ya... one way or another


----------



## wannabe_OC

= leet...


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Hey, what's all that power bill chat about? We're supposed to talk trash... who cares about power bills and what not.

Bal3wolf: I'm gonna get ya... one way or another


Paying the power bill is trash


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


My bill last month was under $40, no biggy. 
I wonder how much the addition quad/8800GT folder will add to the bill when I get it on line.


I think somebodies bypassing the meter, hehe.


----------



## matt_s989

actually I have 3 rigs folding, 1 quad @ 3.5ghz, 1 amd @ 2.2ghz, 1 intel @ 2.8ghz, my bill is only $60 a month with ac.

So ha ha to everyone who has high bills!! /talking some trash


----------



## Chozart

My power bill is included in my rent









I wish the mailman would hurry up... I want those 20k ppd!!!!! (ok, it's only 7:45AM... I am just impatient).


----------



## marsey99

have you got new gpu coming in the mail?


----------



## Chozart

yep


----------



## mortimersnerd

I cant wait until college. I will get as many quads folding as I can since I dont have to pay for energy....

Chozart: make sure you tackle the mailman to get your gpu...


----------



## this n00b again

surprise surprise...

did you wonder why i had all those 8800gs questions






















ownage will soon begin...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Nice!

what kind of PPD will those do?


----------



## Chozart

Should have gotten these guys:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125089

much better folders.


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Should have gotten these guys:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125089

much better folders.


Can't beat the price either.


----------



## dankoni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Should have gotten these guys:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125089

much better folders.


Oh nice. I'm guessing those offer the best PPD/$ and PPD/watt? I'm also assuming the 256MB doesn't affect the folding speed at all? $70/5000PPD is pretty sweet.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dankoni*


Oh nice. I'm guessing those offer the best PPD/$ and PPD/watt? I'm also assuming the 256MB doesn't affect the folding speed at all? $70/5000PPD is pretty sweet.


256mb doesnt affect the shader speed (that it needs to fold)









8800 GT 256mb is still the best price per ppd ratio.


----------



## marsey99

oo noooess harmo777 your gaining on me


----------



## markt

Anybody believe in karma? A few of us will remember the discussion we were having last night about power bills,right? Yeah,well mine was off alllllllll day because the landlady forgot to pay the bill.I lost about 10 hours folding today,probably would have hit almost 20 k today.:swearing:tomorrow is another day I guess


----------



## this n00b again

well thats just a day.

mine is off for most of summer because my dad doesn't want a high electric bill.

when when i go back in August, you shall see a big spike for this_n00b_again

i mean big...


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
well thats just a day.

mine is off for most of summer because my dad doesn't want a high electric bill.

when when i go back in August, you shall see a big spike for this_n00b_again

i mean big...

Until then I have no problem passing you


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
Until then I have no problem passing you









lol rest assured that i will make my come back.

no noes!!! The Duke and Cognoscenti have now appeared in my RED ZONE!!!!


----------



## matt_s989

Duke has been on my heels for the last week, Cog has been there for over a month..


----------



## markt

Cog scares me...really.One day she's off in the background folding away like normal, then busts out with a few days in a row @20k almost.She scare's me cause she can DO that ****.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Cog scares me...really.One day she's off in the background folding away like normal, then busts out with a few days in a row @20k almost.She scare's me cause she can DO that ****.


Thats not even the worst of it! She doesn't fold 24/7.







Can you imagine what her PPD would be if she did?


----------



## Chozart

Is there any reason why she DOESN'T fold 24/7?


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Is there any reason why she DOESN'T fold 24/7?


She likes to tease.


----------



## Havegooda

Ungh, I hate it when girls do that...

~Gooda~


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


Ungh, I LOVE it when girls do that...

~Gooda~


Fixed.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Lol Nitteo


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Fixed.


Well, a little teasing is fun. Strip teases especially, but when a girl does it for three months and then bails...yea.

~Gooda~


----------



## Chozart

Now, now guys... stay on topic









Thanks.

Well, I think it should be an infractionable offence to not use your rig for folding. And dedicated folding rigs should fold 24/7.


----------



## mortimersnerd

except when its hot out and we cant afford to fold with the ac on....


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


except when its hot out and we cant afford to fold with the ac on....


I didn't stop folding the last bunch of days... and it was quite hot (no AC







)

Just turned up the Silverstones in the Tuniq Towers...


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I didn't stop folding the last bunch of days... and it was quite hot (no AC







)

Just turned up the Silverstones in the Tuniq Towers...










Wonder if there's a way to turn those into an AC unit...

I just noticed that three of the fans in my case died on me







Two exhaust (rear and top) and a side window fan...

Fudge.

~Gooda~


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Now, now guys... stay on topic









Thanks.

Well, I think *it should be an infractionable offence to not use your rig for folding.* And dedicated folding rigs should fold 24/7.


you should really get on that chozart!


----------



## Havegooda

Well, it would boost our team's ppd...

~Gooda~


----------



## The Duke

More surprises on the horizon








No, I didn't find my


----------



## marsey99

MUUAHAHAHAHAHAR 500 you shall be mine today


----------



## markt

Breakin 800k in about an hour,workin my to 1 million+.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


More surprises on the horizon








No, I didn't find my

















Why not just buy a new one







(ok, I know you'll loose it again anyways)


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
More surprises on the horizon








No, I didn't find my


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Why not just buy a new one







(ok, I know you'll loose it again anyways)


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Why not just buy a new one







(ok, I know you'll loose it again anyways)


Murphy's Law, buy a new one and the lost will reappear :swearing:

You guys will be so sorry you razzed me when I find it


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


You guys will be so sorry you razzed me when I find it










Hopefully it won't take another year


----------



## The Duke

You guys are cruel


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1 year heck probly like 5 years and it hits you in the face when cleaning off a shelf.


----------



## markt

800,000 pts.now, 200,000 more for a million.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
1 year heck probly like 5 years and it hits you in the face when cleaning off a shelf.









You too








Geeeeez, you'd think it was a folding PC I can't find


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
More surprises on the horizon








No, I didn't find my
















Nothing new


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
1 year heck probly like 5 years and it hits you in the face when cleaning off a shelf.










its only going to get worse if you don't find a camera there Duke.
i would get on that if i were you


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i just got all four of my GPUs to fold finally







i should be passing quite a few people here soon.


----------



## cgrado

My dad made me turn my computer off when i left home. So it's been off since June 7th.


----------



## marsey99

ha har

top 500









100k next


----------



## dankoni

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
i just got all four of my GPUs to fold finally







i should be passing quite a few people here soon.

Nice! What kind of PPD are you pulling with that?


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
i just got all four of my GPUs to fold finally







i should be passing quite a few people here soon.

I saw that on EOC...I was like..DAIYUM!

~Gooda~


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Murphy's Law, buy a new one and the lost will reappear :swearing:

You guys will be so sorry you razzed me when I find it









hey duke, if you did find the old one, im sure it would go in the for sale section in no time "the dukes infamous Romulan camera"


----------



## markt

Added a 9600 gt now pushin for 20k ppd,also tomorrow adding athlonx2 5200 running smp.
.


----------



## Chozart

That third 8800GTS better hurry up :swearing:


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hey duke, if you did find the old one, im sure it would go in the for sale section in no time "the dukes infamous Romulan camera"


If the price is right and I can afford it I'd buy it


----------



## Chozart

There should be a special discount for (former) Just Be Cause members


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


There should be a special discount for (former) Just Be Cause members










Hey thats not fair :swearing:


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Hey thats not fair :swearing:











Remember the thread title... we're talking trash here. Fair is not an option


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
There should be a special discount for (former) Just Be Cause members


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hey duke, if you did find the old one, im sure it would go in the for sale section in no time "the dukes infamous Romulan camera"










Duke's infamous Romulan Camera...
Sells on EBay for $4 million dollars, so no JBC discounts, sorry








Duke promptly upgrades his electrical service, fills spare room with folders and... OCN takes over first place in just 2 days


----------



## markt

You know those cordless phones where you can press a button to locate the phone? They should make those for







,car keys and such. Oh , I shouldn have posted this in an off topic thread. It has nothing to do with you "the duke"not at all


----------



## gibsonnova74

There have been 2 growing factors here on OCN. I'm very pleased to see the growing number of people who fold for the cause. I have also seen the growing number of people hazing the duke. I'm one of them.


----------



## marsey99

k cool.

we have a new sport


----------



## dankoni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


You know those cordless phones where you can press a button to locate the phone? They should make those for







,car keys and such. Oh , I shouldn have posted this in an off topic thread. It has nothing to do with you "the duke"not at all










They do. I've seen one advertised on an infomercial type dealy.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

was it billy mays?


----------



## marsey99

muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha........

some time later

.........hahahahahahahahahahaharr!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dankoni*


They do. I've seen one advertised on an infomercial type dealy.


Let'as get the duke one!


----------



## dankoni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


was it billy mays?


No.

BTW, this guy beats Billy Mays down!









I'm thinking of ordering some =)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

but he would have to find his camera to put it on









EDIT: i love the shamwow guy! to bad they dont work.


----------



## cognoscenti

Duke, seems I passed you on the leaderboard without talking any smack on the way past.

so heres something for you even if its a little late xo

  
 YouTube - [email protected]  



 
And so the thread returns to its actual purpose of being the Trash talking FOLDING thread....


----------



## Chozart

Nice!









Take that duke. Hey, at least she has a camera.

Now, I better get geared up a bit more (in other words... the mailman better hurry up!! I've got Cog breathing down on me in terms of ppd. I am at 12,619 now and she's at 12,599. Oh well, by the next update, she'll blow past me.

But. Don't count me out yet. Finally done with tweaking (my ppd was down a bit due to swapping CPUs yesterday and some general maintenance).

This is what's going on after yesterdays maintenance:







The Quad is flying solo, while each dually has an 8800GTS (G80) with it. Then, add another dually (E6550) and another 8800GTS (G80) that should come within the next two weeks. Then, top it off with dual Opterons 8212HE with an 8800GT, and I should see 30k ppd easily.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Nice!








Take that duke. Hey, at least she has a camera.










ahaha, poor duke







but that is never going to get old


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*









ahaha, poor duke







but that is never going to get old










I think I might stop teasing Duke, It's a bit mean.

EDIT: Screw it....................... Have you found your camera yet Duke?

You guys are right... It really will never get old


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


I think I might stop teasing Duke, It's a bit mean.


hes got a big enough farm, he can take it


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hes got a big enough farm, he can take it










bumping your post for the edit I did while you were typing









Oh and pics or his farm doesn't exist


----------



## markt

Cogs is at it again , almost 23000 pts in 24 hrs.And where are you wannabe oc I'm leaving you behind a bit. You want me to stop and let you catch up?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
where are you wannabe oc I'm leaving you behind a bit. You want me to stop and let you catch up?









Nah Markt go for it...I was at the lake for a couple days so I shut cube down...









Never fear in due time I'll be back in it...Still waiting on a few more packages...

Oh ya, and I'm doing nearly as many PPD as you and half the WU's...









I only have the 1 GPU going since linux doesn't support it yet, I'm good to go...


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


There have been 2 growing factors here on OCN. I'm very pleased to see the growing number of people who fold for the cause. I have also seen the growing number of people hazing the duke. I'm one of them.
























You too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Duke, seems I passed you on the leaderboard without talking any smack on the way past.

so heres something for you even if its a little late xo

YouTube - [email protected]

And so the thread returns to its actual purpose of being the Trash talking FOLDING thread....


Sorry, I simply can't talk smack to someone with so much class









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Nice!









Take that duke. Hey, at least she has a camera.

Now, I better get geared up a bit more (in other words... the mailman better hurry up!! I've got Cog breathing down on me in terms of ppd. I am at 12,619 now and she's at 12,599. Oh well, by the next update, she'll blow past me.


I hope the postman gets a flat tire the day he delivers it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*









ahaha, poor duke







but that is never going to get old










Schubbie's PPD>







< Duke's PPD









Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


I think I might stop teasing Duke, It's a bit mean.

EDIT: Screw it....................... Have you found your camera yet Duke?

You guys are right... It really will never get old










It will get old someday, but till then :swearing:









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hes got a big enough farm, he can take it










I just a poooo share cropper son.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


bumping your post for the edit I did while you were typing









Oh and pics or his farm doesn't exist










You can't fold with a camera


----------



## biatchi

Lol some decent comebacks there Duke but you still need to find your camera


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Lol some decent comebacks there Duke but you still need to find your camera










I know where two are


----------



## biatchi

So basically you are the one doing all the teasing in reality?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*











So basically you are the one doing all the teasing in reality?


LMAOFOCROFBHWKB








No, actually, one is a 35mm and the other is a classic Instamatic. .. its the third one that attained the Romulan stealth mode


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Schubbie's PPD>







< Duke's PPD









It will get old someday, but till then :swearing:










ouch







, just you wait, mark my words i will pass you some day









and it will never get old


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


ouch







, just you wait, mark my words i will pass you some day









and it will never get old










I do hope you pass me some day, I hope many people pass me too and that ain't no smack









Gee, now they'll rip on me for not posting smack too now


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I do hope you pass me some day, I hope many people pass me too and that ain't no smack









Gee, now they'll rip on me for not posting smack too now










that wasn't smack, i'm gonna get you infracted for that one, where is chozart when you need him


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


that wasn't smack, i'm gonna get you infracted for that one, where is chozart when you need him










Report the post and I'll take care of it


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

right on cue


----------



## Chozart

I wonder if Duke has a scanner...


----------



## gre0481

Can't we all just get along? My ac won't even cool my house down now. Maybe I need to WC









I'm going to see how long I can keep up this pace. Muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmm, thinking about it, us ripping on the duke about his camera every other post here is taking up a lot of space, maybe it should get its own thread?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hmm, thinking about it, us ripping on the duke about his camera every other post here is taking up a lot of space, maybe it should get its own thread?










Nah still not enough space. How about it's own section?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I wonder if Duke has a scanner...


Shhhh, I have three








Anyone want to buy one?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Nah still not enough space. How about it's own section?


I already have one of my own but you cant see it


----------



## raycityclick

At this rate i might have to look into Pilot's insurance, b/c I'm just flying over the competition!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raycityclick*


At this rate i might have to look into Pilot's insurance, b/c I'm just flying over the competition!



Sweet, whats your folding name?


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raycityclick*


At this rate i might have to look into Pilot's insurance, b/c I'm just flying over the competition!


how many ppd?


----------



## mica3speedy

hmm looks like I may have a chance of eventually overtaking lemans81







. If not, oh well it's all in good fun. He looks the most evenly matched with me so far, but it looks like sycotik is on the kill.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Shhhh, I have three








Anyone want to buy one?

I already have one of my own but you cant see it









Can you see my private section?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Can you see my private section?









Ranting or panting, are you


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Shhhh, I have three








Anyone want to buy one?

I already have one of my own but you cant see it









I can









Scanner...mmmm I might actually need one.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I can









Scanner...mmmm I might actually need one.

Might need one to scan a picture of my rear as thats all your going to be seeing soon


----------



## Chozart

You'd have some catching up to do first







You're not even in my rearview mirror at this point.

Now, Cog better continue folding 24/7. If she stops again, I'm going to VERY pissed of.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


You'd have some catching up to do first







You're not even in my rearview mirror at this point.

Now, Cog better continue folding 24/7. If she stops again, I'm going to VERY pissed of.


Trash talkin' at its finest


----------



## cognoscenti

I just need to leave ALL my machines folding 24/7 now


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I just need to leave ALL my machines folding 24/7 now










And I was getting comfortable in the number 4 spot in production







Attachment 77274
Anyway Right now I don't think any nvidia wu's are sending or receiving


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Anyway Right now I don't think any nvidia wu's are sending or receiving


I noticed that, mine's been down like 9 hours or so...









But my cores are doing just fine...


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


And I was getting comfortable in the number 4 spot in production







Attachment 77274
Anyway Right now I don't think any nvidia wu's are sending or receiving


Same here, the servers seem to be ODing on WUs!
Whats odd is only one nVidia clients is hung. The other and the ATI are sending!


----------



## loco1172

mine is dead to


----------



## marsey99

my gpu is hanging too

hey hoo, i hit 50k


----------



## mahtareika

Down for a bit it looks like.


----------



## loco1172

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
my gpu is hanging too

hey hoo, i hit 50k









i blame him he hit 50k and broke the server :swearing:























what PPD are you getting with that gts?


----------



## The Duke

This is all marcey99's fault :swearing:


----------



## loco1172

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
This is all marcey99's fault :swearing:

i blame the duke to cause he cant find his
















sorry duke they made me do it


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loco1172* 
i blame the duke to cause he cant find his
















sorry duke they made me do it


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loco1172* 
i blame the duke to cause he cant find his
















sorry duke they made me do it









Anyone else care to join in


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Anyone else care to join in
















Instead of making you feel like crap for not finding your camera, maybe we should start a Duke Camera Fund?


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Anyone else care to join in
















yea, im not a friggin girl :swearing::swearing::swearing: its said, mars-say not marcey









now go and find that camera :swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## Chozart

Nay... no need for a camara fund. The Dude has three cameras... just he seems to need this one to make pictures of his farm, even though he also has three scanners.... Not sure, but









Oh and Duke... since I have no camera right now... can I borrow yours? I want to post some pictures of my farm also


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Nay... no need for a camara fund. The Dude has three cameras... just he seems to need this one to make pictures of his farm, even though he also has three scanners.... Not sure, but









*Oh and Duke... since I have no camera right now... can I borrow yours? I want to post some pictures of my farm also







*


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Nay... no need for a camara fund. The Dude has three cameras... just he seems to need this one to make pictures of his farm, even though he also has three scanners.... Not sure, but









Oh and Duke... since I have no camera right now... can I borrow yours? I want to post some pictures of my farm also

















even Chozart "the cheerleader" is getting in on the camera action









And a 1 and a 2 and a 1-2-3


----------



## Chozart

hey, I AM a former JBC member.... I've gotta mark my territory here.

And mega... why don't you just fold for a change? Come on... 631st place? psshhh...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
hey, I AM a former JBC member.... I've gotta mark my territory here.

And mega... why don't you just fold for a change? Come on... 631st place? psshhh...

I'm not one for making excuses but I just moved out and I currently don't have internet hooked up (should be though in two weeks). You better watch out


----------



## Chozart

Oh I will watch.... with binoculars









And Duke: I think they're now making ads specifically for you here:


----------



## The Duke

I've been checking out the sales on them.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Oh I will watch.... with binoculars









And Duke: I think they're now making ads specifically for you here:


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Oh I will watch.... with binoculars









And Duke: I think they're now making ads specifically for you here:










You better believe it
















2x Quads + 8800GTS(G92) + 8800GT

... eventually (Team folding right now -> heat issues)


----------



## Chozart

Oh, I changed the title of the thread btw... I don't want the whole camera thing to be off topic









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


You better believe it
















2x Quads + 8800GTS(G92) + 8800GT

... eventually (Team folding right now -> heat issues)


Not bad... Currently I am running 1 x Q6600, 1 x E6750, 1 X E6600, and 2 x 8800GTS (G80). Soon added (within a week or two) will be an E6550 and another 8800GTS (G80). By the end of the month, an 8800GT should join the Q6600 rig... Oh, and later.. the Opty's are still bored


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Oh, I changed the title of the thread btw... I don't want the whole camera thing to be off topic










Lovely









I am glad that I started teasing him about it back in the day


----------



## Chozart

It's a classic now.

See edit in my previous post


----------



## The Duke

Duke already forgot his camera.
I have more important things... This is getting about as old as moldy Stegosaurus :turd:


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


It's a classic now.

See edit in my previous post










Nice farm









I don't think that I can afford to add more to mine







Off to university so my pockets are tight for the money


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Duke already forgot his camera.
I have more important things... This is getting about as old as moldy Stegosaurus :turd:


Ok, let's get back to business here then.

How's folding going Duke?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Ok, let's get back to business here then.

How's folding going Duke?


Wonder if he received that package...









*fingers crossed* that he didn't







Schubie must fold more to pass him!!!!!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Wonder if he received that package...









*fingers crossed* that he didn't







Schubie must fold more to pass him!!!!!


He got the package


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

oh, its going to take a while to mass enough stuff, but it will happen


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
He got the package

















alrighty!!!


----------



## Chozart

I got another package also a few days ago. Still waiting for more. (A PSU alone doesn't fold very well.... )


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I got another package also a few days ago. Still waiting for more. (A PSU alone doesn't fold very well.... )


Your package doesn't scare me


----------



## Chozart

It better. It's an OP650. Quite heavy. Will hurt when I hit you with it.

And I bought it from no other than The Duke ...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


It better. It's an OP650. Quite heavy. Will hurt when I hit you with it.

And I bought it from no other than The Duke ...










You guys are teaming up aren't you...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

well, its starting to heat up in my basement, i had to back off my OC yesterday








so over the next few days my output will be greatly diminished, but then im going to spend a day re-seating my HS, cable management and doing what ever i can to get back up to pace.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
You guys are teaming up aren't you...









I'm not going to go there knowing how people think


----------



## gibsonnova74

WOW, I'm not used to seeing this!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
WOW, I'm not used to seeing this!


Hmmmm... do I recall you mention something about... cog should fold 24/7


----------



## cognoscenti

Ive never seen that page? where is it?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Ive never seen that page? where is it?

If you type in the same thing that's in the address bar in the pic you will get it...


----------



## Chozart

yep... Cog is finally going. Finally some payoff for us from all those rigs she has









Way to go Cog!

Now Cog... are you really let that Gibby dude beat you like that?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


yep... Cog is finally going. Finally some payoff for us from all those rigs she has










Way to go Cog!

Now Cog... are you really let that Gibby dude beat you like that?


WOW, I'll tell you what Chozart, anytime you want to man up. Just bring it!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


WOW, I'll tell you what Chozart, anytime you want to man up. Just bring it!


Right now I am not in the position to challenge you myself, so I encourage others to do so... but hey, in a few months... I am going after you. And that's a promise.

Heck, we need to make that 1,000,000 ppd as team 37726 one way or another.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Right now I am not in the position to challenge you myself, so I encourage others to do so... but hey, in a few months... I am going after you. And that's a promise.

Heck, we need to make that 1,000,000 ppd as team 37726 one way or another.


I have down sized my farm from 12 quads to 10.(summer) But I will bring back my other quads early if I have too. I also have an 8800gt on the way. So, I will do what I can to help get us to the 1 million, plus I don't like when you guys get this close!


----------



## Chozart

10 quads... plus some GPU power, and only 40k ppd? What are you doing wrong? You should be able to get close to 50k ppd.


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


I have down sized my farm from 12 quads to 10.(summer) But I will bring back my other quads early if I have too. I also have an 8800gt on the way. So, I will do what I can to help get us to the 1 million, plus I don't like when you guys get this close!










So your currently not running any GPU folding at the moment? Man I'd love to see what you would pull down with an 8800GT in each rig.

Hmmmm...need to come up with some good "yo Momma [email protected]" jokes.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


10 quads... plus some GPU power, and only 40k ppd? What are you doing wrong? You should be able to get close to 50k ppd.


I don't know exactly what's wrong. Part of it is that none of my rigs are o/c'ed extreme. I have mild o/c's since these rigs are ran 24/7. Here is my current setup.

7 quads running dual instances on the Notfreds diskless setup. ( I don't know how to get the PPD on these yet. I could do the math but I just haven't got around to it yet)

1 quad running dual instances on Bal3wolf's setup + GPU2. This rig is only getting just over 6000 PPD.

2 quads running one instance of SMP + GPU2 (sig rig + another folding rig) My sig rig is only getting just over 6000 PPD. The other rig is getting just over 5000 PPD.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


I don't know exactly what's wrong. Part of it is that none of my rigs are o/c'ed extreme. I have mild o/c's since these rigs are ran 24/7. Here is my current setup....


the choice of card will effect it quite abit too, a high oc on a 98gtx could pulling 6/7k alone, the g92 is about the best in this area in price/perf.


----------



## Chozart

SHADER overclock that is. The GPU2 client doesn't care much about core and mem.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Get back here Jeskjockey...You aint gettin' away that easy...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


well, its starting to heat up in my basement, i had to back off my OC yesterday








so over the next few days my output will be greatly diminished, but then im going to spend a day re-seating my HS, cable management and doing what ever i can to get back up to pace.










How do I know that you added "Im coming for you duke" in the tags









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I'm not going to go there knowing how people think


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


How do I know that you added "Im coming for you duke" in the tags


























Actually... it wasn't him


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Right now I am not in the position to challenge you myself, so I encourage others to do so... but hey, in a few months... I am going after you. And that's a promise.

Heck, we need to make that 1,000,000 ppd as team 37726 one way or another.


Well tag on another 5k with my folding up and running now. I doubt I'll do this as a 24/7 thing... if I could get my hands on my friends computer that I built that he has yet to pay for... I'd make that G80 core fold 24/7 and get an easy 3k PPD based off what other users have said they averaged.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Well tag on another 5k with my folding up and running now. I doubt I'll do this as a 24/7 thing... if I could get my hands on my friends computer that I built that he has yet to pay for... I'd make that G80 core fold 24/7 and get an easy 3k PPD based off what other users have said they averaged.


make that >4000 ppd on the G80 when you run it 24/7


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


How do I know that you added "Im coming for you duke" in the tags


























wasnt me









thanks for that chozart


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


make that >4000 ppd on the G80 when you run it 24/7










Damn, I could be pulling close to 9k a day in that case! I need to get that computer back until that punk pays up... or he may go to the military soon then I'd get it anyways.


----------



## Havegooda

Quick, do a barrel roll! Gooda is gearing to get back folding!

~Gooda~


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Actually... it wasn't him










Oh no you didn't


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Oh no you didn't










Nope... wasn't me either.

(I just have the powers that see







)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, then who was it


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Nope... wasn't me either.

(I just have the powers that see







)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


ahaha, then who was it


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

it was colonel mustard with the candle stick in the study!


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
it was colonel mustard with the candle stick in the study!

Raunchy


----------



## gre0481

Woot,

Flower is eating my dust! (who's flower?







)


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
it was colonel mustard with the candle stick in the study!

He had the door locked I hope, that sure could be embarrassing


----------



## BLAKIE33

Im at Position 961 with 1o,264 and 64 work units.
My pS3 is a great folder and does 200000 Work loads so it sure does rack up some points for me.
Not sure my PC is setup corectly though as i downloaded the [email protected] program and just installed it,But i been reading since that i can use both my cores so it thinks i have another PC folding and also i have 2 88ooGT in sli so it should really rack some points up a day so anyone please put a link to a Idiots guide to folding and how to set up the system i have,Specs below.I would be very gratefull.
As i dont think my pc is folding fast at all,Seems pretty slow to be honest,Dont seem to be even completing even a Worl Load of 25oo takes forever at the moment.
Im useing 5o% of both cores at the moment and dont know about graphics card.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33* 
Im at Position 961 with 1o,264 and 64 work units.
My pS3 is a great folder and does 200000 Work loads so it sure does rack up some points for me.
Not sure my PC is setup corectly though as i downloaded the [email protected] program and just installed it,But i been reading since that i can use both my cores so it thinks i have another PC folding and also i have 2 88ooGT in sli so it should really rack some points up a day so anyone please put a link to a Idiots guid to foling and how to set up the system i have,Specs below.I would bre very gratefull.
As i dont think my pc is folding fast at al,Seems pretty slow to be honest,Dont seem to be even completing even a Worl Load of 25oo takes forever at the moment.
Im useing 5o% of both cores at the moment and dont know about graphics card.

Read here to set up your GPU folding
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ah-6-12-a.html

Download this one for your PC/CPU client , it is winsmp 5.91
http://www.stanford.edu/%7Ekasson/fo...P%20Client.EXE

Oh and this is trash talk thread so get moving before i pull your hair!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Read here to set up your GPU folding
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ah-6-12-a.html

Download this one for your PC/CPU client , it is winsmp 5.91
http://www.stanford.edu/%7Ekasson/fo...P%20Client.EXE

*Oh and this is trash talk thread so get moving before i pull your hair*!


----------



## BLAKIE33

LOL Thank you for links,Will download now and give them a go .
COGNOSCENTI: Thanks again and 1 REP For being helpfull m8.


----------



## GuardianOdin

hair pulling? trash talking?.....oh my!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


it was colonel mustard with the candle stick in the study!


Wrong!
It was mega_option101 in the server room with the keyboard.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Wrong!
It was mega_option101 in the server room with the keyboard.










No, it was The Duke with his camera and......no never mind that can't be right


----------



## markt

I hit 20955pts yesterday,I was hoping to repeat that today but the assignment server is down again. Maybe my sig should say "I fold for ocn (when the stanford server isn't down)"


----------



## marsey99

must of only just gone down, i got a new wu for gpu2 abot 30 mins ago?

20k day??? nice going


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


must of only just gone down, i got a new wu for gpu2 abot 30 mins ago?

20k day??? nice going










Nevermind,







I lost my connection for awhile on that pc .


----------



## marsey99




----------



## mortimersnerd

Lol... The tags are talking trash too.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


No, it was The Duke with his camera and......no never mind that can't be right


















ahaha
nice one


----------



## marsey99

muhahahahahar

im coming for all you high rolling folders now :d

its only going to take me 25 years to get to 42nd in the team


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hope the folding program doesn't need to last that long


----------



## Heavy Light 117

AH Finally... Jdmhood you son of gun, you passed me up and never looked back. Perhaps you thought you would never see me again? However, I slowly I increased my strength and numbers; waiting, hoping to see you again. This must be one of the few times you've seen someone on your tail huh?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=348928

you can thank my 2nd 8800gts for this turn in events.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


AH Finally... Jdmhood you son of gun, you passed me up and never looked back. Perhaps you thought you would never see me again? However, I slowly I increased my strength and numbers; waiting, hoping to see you again. This must be one of the few times you've seen someone on your tail huh?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=348928

you can thank my 2nd 8800gts for this turn in events.


PULL HIS HAIR!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


AH Finally... Jdmhood you son of gun, you passed me up and never looked back. Perhaps you thought you would never see me again? However, I slowly I increased my strength and numbers; waiting, hoping to see you again. This must be one of the few times you've seen someone on your tail huh?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=348928

you can thank my 2nd 8800gts for this turn in events.


You said that too nicely. Your suppose to talk trash....
lol j/k


----------



## mortimersnerd

Hey Duke, Check out those tags!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Hey Duke, Check out those tags!


The answer to the question is Cog


----------



## marsey99

dude, wheres my cam????


----------



## cognoscenti

Q:chozart who wrote this?
Damn he does know!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Q:chozart who wrote this?
Damn he does know!

Of course I do









Crap.. seems like FAH joined the trash talking.

*5102*

:swearing:

That thing is gonna take me 41 hours....









Granted, 3340 points for that darn thing, but still...


----------



## markt

Cognoscenti ,you're making me buy ANOTHER folding rig, you took my number 4 spot in production. I have by no means given up however,check out our graphs side by side.


----------



## cognoscenti

Lol


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Wrong!
It was mega_option101 in the server room with the keyboard.









More like The Duke in the attic with his camera


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Cognoscenti ,you're making me buy ANOTHER folding rig, you took my number 4 spot in production. I have by no means given up however,check out our graphs side by side.









Don't bother. Know one thing about cog: She can outbuy ANYONE! (even more so when it comes to shoes).


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Don't bother. Know one thing about cog: She can outbuy ANYONE! (even more so when it comes to shoes).










eee burn









she's going to get mad at you


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
eee burn









she's going to get mad at you









I know.

Read the title of the thread again







We're not here to be friendly.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I know.

Read the title of the thread again







We're not here to be friendly.

Even the tags are talking trash


----------



## this n00b again

lol getting a little carried away with the tags are we eh?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
lol getting a little carried away with the tags are we eh?

At least its in the trash talking thread and not in a serious one... and the mods havent deleted them yet so all is good.


----------



## Chozart

Are you challenging me there sir?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
At least its in the trash talking thread and not in a serious one... and the mods havent deleted them yet so all is good.

I just want chozart to read mine and then I'll remove it


----------



## this n00b again

lol that is a negative.

i give up! chozart wins

i was just kidding anyways.


----------



## this n00b again

but don't worry guys, when august comes around i will PWN you all with my 10 8800GS's





































how's that for trash talk?


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
I just want chozart to read mine and then I'll remove it









I don't even need to check which one is yours.







(unless you mean the [email protected] tag... and agree.. that one is WAY too polite and nees to go







)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I don't even need to check which one is yours.







(unless you mean the [email protected] tag... and agree.. that one is WAY too polite and nees to go







)









you know me all too well


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
but don't worry guys, when august comes around i will PWN you all with my 10 8800GS's





































how's that for trash talk?

Oh, by august those will likely be totally outdated. And why wait so long when you already HAVE those cards?


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Oh, by august those will likely be totally outdated. And why wait so long when you already HAVE those cards?


LOL well that is a very good question

1) im short on PC's to run all 10 cards
2) i am unable to run pc 24/7 to fold during the summer
3) very questionable, do i really have 10x 8800 GS's


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


LOL well that is a very good question

1) im short on PC's to run all 10 cards
2) i am unable to run pc 24/7 to fold during the summer
3) very questionable, do i really have 10x 8800 GS's


Excuses, I love those.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


LOL well that is a very good question

1) im short on PC's to run all 10 cards
2) i am unable to run pc 24/7 to fold during the summer
3) very questionable, do i really have 10x 8800 GS's



You don't need 10 PCs. There are ways to run multiple cards in one rig.
Why? Not afraid of temperatures are we now? Come on... are you a man or what? Who cares if you can fry an egg on your GPU. You've got ten to blow. So, fold.
Of course you do. Otherwise, you're in a bind now. Either you have them, or you gotta fork over the money now to get them to back up your story.


----------



## this n00b again

LOL

#1) i know
#2) im currently at my parents house, so i must abide by energy conserving laws
#3) lol just because i bought 10 8800GS's doesn't mean they were all Mine. lol
haha

i actually ended up keeping just two of them the others are all distributed among people i know. since I seem to be the only one with a newegg account. hehehe (man i wish there were some kind of newegg reward points)


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


LOL

#1) i know
#2) im currently at my parents house, so i must abide by energy conserving laws
#3) lol just because i bought 10 8800GS's doesn't mean they were all Mine. lol
haha

i actually ended up keeping just two of them the others are all distributed among people i know. since I seem to be the only one with a newegg account. hehehe


Well.. I do assume that you told them they can only use them under the condition that they fold for team 37726 under your name. Right?

Ok... y'all talk some trash without me now.. I am off to ship a P5K Deluxe. See ya in a bit.


----------



## this n00b again

I'm only able to fold few hours a day.

lol they play games most of the day, and don't really care too much about folding. but when i have their computer here and i install the cards, hehe i test them by foldinG. MUAhahahaha.

and now my 8800 gs is not really folding much at all because of some folding pause you can see here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post4152869

anyways. you guys need to FOLD ON!!!!


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


but don't worry guys, when august comes around i will PWN you all with my 10 8800GS's





































how's that for trash talk?


Soon Im gonna smoke you so bad your neighbours will be calling the fire brigade. ;-)


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


LOL

#1) i know
#2) im currently at my parents house, so i must abide by energy conserving laws
#3) lol just because i bought 10 8800GS's doesn't mean they were all Mine. lol
haha


That explains why Newegg said "sold out". SOMEBODY HOGGED THEM ALL!


----------



## marsey99

well guys, im getting 8.5k ppd from a dual core single gpu setup


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


well guys, im getting 8.5k ppd from a dual core single gpu setup










No 9000 ppd? I am disappointed.


----------



## marsey99

im sure 9k will be a breeze if i clock my cpu above 4ghz.


----------



## BLAKIE33

Right i was folding with both GPUs ealier,Two ballon icons next to clock,
Now i restarted pc n it started over n i lost the work unit.Im i right in thinking that you press the [email protected] gpu 2 times to get 2 icon up? If so ive done correct .But i tried half hour ago n 1 gpu is on 2nd wl,and other is stuck on 250/25000,im also folding with duel core at same time.
Think im doing partly right but what other part im i missing or doing incorect?
Thank you again.
But its all for a great cause and i am folding for team 37726.


----------



## this n00b again

lol chozart, we can't all be that good


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


Right i was folding with both GPUs ealier,Two ballon icons next to clock,
Now i restarted pc n it started over n i lost the work unit.Im i right in thinking that you press the [email protected] gpu 2 times to get 2 icon up? If so ive done correct .But i tried half hour ago n 1 gpu is on 2nd wl,and other is stuck on 250/25000,im also folding with duel core at same time.
Think im doing partly right but what other part im i missing or doing incorect?
Thank you again.
But its all for a great cause and i am folding for team 37726.


If I'm understanding this correctly you are trying to fold with 2 GPU clients on the same computer? I'm pretty sure you can't do this yet as there is a conflict with more than one graphical client folding at the same time.


----------



## Chozart

I've seen ways to work around it... however, you need to have a monitor connected to each GPU afaik.

this n00b again: I am not going to compliment him on his 8500ppd in this thread... come on! Stay on topic. For that, there are other threads. Here, it's mere trash.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


this n00b again: I am not going to compliment him on his 8500ppd in this thread... come on! Stay on topic. For that, there are other threads. Here, it's mere trash.


Man, this thread is getting meaner.























Yeah, take that LOW PPD OUTA HERE!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Man, this thread is getting meaner.























Yeah, take that LOW PPD OUTA HERE!


----------



## marsey99

low ppd, whats your best single systems output?

9k you wish


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Soon Im gonna smoke you so bad your neighbours will be calling the fire brigade. ;-)


You(we lol) are already.


----------



## BLAKIE33

i did have both running ealier but now just folding with1 ballon icon and 1 red cog wheel,I do have 2 8800gt that not make a diffrence?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33* 
i did have both running ealier but now just folding with1 ballon icon and 1 red cog wheel,I do have 2 8800gt that not make a diffrence?

You should be able to fold on both gpus. If you did everything right you should see two ballon icons and 1 red cog. All of them with different machine IDs


----------



## marsey99

anybody else got a 5012 wu? ifso whats your ppd on it? mines just dropped to 2k ish


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
anybody else got a 5012 wu? ifso whats your ppd on it? mines just dropped to 2k ish









4459.35 on the 5012...


----------



## marsey99

that about normal for you?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
that about normal for you?

Oh sorry should have mentioned it's only 300 ppd lower then normal...My bad...









Now back to the trash talk...

Deskjockey I'm going to wave as I pass you by...


----------



## marsey99

ty

i know the feeling, im chasing pirofyre









edit

looking at my temps it seems that gpu2 isnt fully loading my card as my temps are barely above idle?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


lol getting a little carried away with the tags are we eh?


Don't blame just because my name is in half of them


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


anybody else got a 5012 wu? ifso whats your ppd on it? mines just dropped to 2k ish










I'm on 5011 right now 5k ppd, I'll let you know what I average if I get 5012 next.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
I'm on 5011 right now 5k ppd, I'll let you know what I average if I get 5012 next.

5k ppd on a x2 5000 ? I call bs


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
5k ppd on a x2 5000 ? I call bs

I think the user is running on the 8800GT. The 8800GT can produce 5k PPD. 5011 and 5012 are WUs I think. I'm not up to date with the new GPU WUs.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
5k ppd on a x2 5000 ? I call bs

Your face is bs!









Why is that hard to believe? I have my 8800 GT slightly overclocked and my CPU is stock at 2.6ghz.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Your face is bs!









Why is that hard to believe? I have my 8800 GT slightly overclocked and my CPU is stock at 2.6ghz.










Ah I see. I could have sworn I had one of those WU's on my cpu the other day?

I should, and normally would apologize but this is the trash talking thread so


----------



## Fossil

Yeah and at the rate you're foldin', I'm gonna catch up to you in no time!


----------



## The Duke

Its the FAH Friendly Trash Talk Hour at OCN.

Far more fun than the News section where people can't keep on topic to save there butt.
So I took a little Trash to that section









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
That seems to be the norm lately in the News section









Car hit a poll
The plane was flying to low over another continent.
A cow crapped in a field
Chickens can't fly
So neither can turkeys
pterodactyl can fly because they are all dead
Did the pterodactyl hit the poll?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Yeah and at the rate you're foldin', I'm gonna catch up to you in no time!









I'm not folding GPU2 until/if they get a Linux client out.


----------



## dangerousHobo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
I'm not folding GPU2 until/if they get a Linux client out.

They have some option for it in ver.6 but it doesn't seem to work of me.

fah6 -gpu x
where x is the display to use.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dangerousHobo* 
They have some option for it in ver.6 but it doesn't seem to work of me.

fah6 -gpu x
where x is the display to use.

Is that not for the original (ATI) gpu client?


----------



## dangerousHobo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Is that not for the original (ATI) gpu client?


No idea, I couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
anybody else got a 5012 wu? ifso whats your ppd on it? mines just dropped to 2k ish









THIS IS NOT TRASH TALKING!!!!! :swearing:


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
THIS IS NOT TRASH TALKING!!!!! :swearing:









Cog smells!!!

*Run*

~Gooda~


----------



## Chozart

So cog... still behind gibson?


----------



## GuardianOdin

Yo Momma wears combat boots! FOOL!

I'm better at trashy talking than trash talking.....I'd get banned though if I did that









GPU+CPU I'm getting 5300-5400ppd combined. Now let start pulling some hair!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
So cog... still behind gibson?

Oh no you didn't :swearing:

Pull his hair cog!!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahah, who cleaned up the tags?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
ahah, who cleaned up the tags?

Looks like Chozart had some fun


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Looks like Chozart had some fun









Nope..wasn't me









PS: I will clean some more though... since the useless tags do undermine the tag system


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Nope..wasn't me









Blame it on someone else eh?


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Blame it on someone else eh?









Always.


----------



## mega_option101

Well I'm off to go report threads for you to fix


----------



## Chozart

And I am off to sleep.









:swearing: stupid 5102.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
And I am off to sleep.









:swearing: stupid 5102.

Wish I could... still at work


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


Cog smells!!!

*Run*

~Gooda~


----------



## markt

Projected 1million pts. on july 16Attachment 77463


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*












*sniff*?

~Gooda~


----------



## Chozart

Uh oh


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


*sniff*

~Gooda~


Man up already...


----------



## The Duke

Trash, is anyone else PPD going in the TRASH since the recent server issue at FAH?









You want some more TRASH, my last 3 shipping day order from the EGG has been to 5 destinations and is still in Ohio and its now been 5 days







:swearing:


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Trash, is anyone else PPD going in the TRASH since the recent server issue at FAH?










Doesnt appear to be...


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Trash, is anyone else PPD going in the TRASH since the recent server issue at FAH?









You want some more TRASH, my last 3 shipping day order from the EGG has been to 5 destinations and is still in Ohio and its now been 5 days







:swearing:


This 5210 GPU WU is horrible...

2 hours to complete 225 points = 2663 ish PPd...









Down nearly 2k PPD on this one...

I'm thinking this is the one marsey99 meant the other day...


----------



## The Duke

Well, my GPU PPD went in the toilet right after the server came back on line and has been there since


----------



## GuardianOdin

My rig is freezing now with the 177.4x drivers. Sigh....going to have to switch back to 177.35. BTW this happens only when GPU folding.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Doesnt appear to be...











According to that, it DOES seem the case.. Chris and you increased your ppd since you both added more hardware, but most everyone else is down.

And it's not only the server issues.. seems like we're getting more 'slow' WUs.


----------



## marsey99

my gpu is slowing? since last night its dropped from 5.6k to 2k and has since slowly climbed back upto 4k, not sure why tho.


----------



## Chozart

Did you get a 5208? It's a new WU for the GPU2 client. 225 points, and cuts the PPD roughly in half. I hope that Stanford isn't 're-pointing' the GPU2 WU's


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Did you get a 5208? It's a new WU for the GPU2 client. 225 points, and cuts the PPD roughly in half. I hope that Stanford isn't 're-pointing' the GPU2 WU's










Would be crap for ppd of ocn if they were


----------



## The Duke

Gollie. quit tail gating me, either pass me or get off the road


----------



## Chozart

I'll probably pull over for a bit today (i.e. tinker with hardware... )


----------



## marsey99

what i have been doing to try and sort this out.

was a 5012 iirc that cut me off at the knees last night and i have had a couple of other since but none have been as high a ppd in fahmon as they were before.

gpu2 log file says im doing a % every 90 secs or so on this 1 which is a 5009 wu but it also seems this 1 is loading my gpu core more than the 5012 as my temps were just above idle for that 1.


----------



## Fossil

Huh... that's funny, when I was testing OC on my GPU, it errored a few times from pushing it too far which resulted in FAH to end the WU early and send the results, except it actually counted it as a complete WU according to the [email protected] website, however Fahmon doesn't...









ps - I cracked the top 1000 and I'm at 948 biatch!


----------



## Havegooda

Gratz Fossil!

~Gooda~


----------



## marsey99

sweet, u aint gunna catch me tho fool, what? i aint getting on no plane!

gpu2 is being a gimp, i must only be part loading my core, started the wu doing a % in 64 seconds giving a core temp of 58/64c then it dropped to 90seconds/% with core running 54c and now its taking 150 second whilst my gpu scorches the [email protected]


----------



## Fossil

Haha you never know boy! You only got 40k points on me right now.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Im getting my friends to fold on their 8800GTs for me. I will have 2 or 3 of them running within 2 weeks. You better watch out....


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Im getting my friends to fold on their 8800GTs for me. I will have 2 or 3 of them running within 2 weeks. You better watch out....

cheater!

You need them to sign up to OCN and fold for themselves. We always need more members also


----------



## Serendiptous One

i got a cluster filled with nvidia gpu's folding...

not for ocn tho







sorry already committed to another team before i joined this site


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
cheater!

You need them to sign up to OCN and fold for themselves. We always need more members also









nope


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Serendiptous One* 
i got a cluster filled with nvidia gpu's folding...

not for ocn tho







sorry already committed to another team before i joined this site

tell us where you live so we can break into your house and change it to 37726


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 







nope









You're not interested in recruiting more members for the forums?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
You're not interested in recruiting more members for the forums?

They leave their rigs idle 24/7, usually torrenting. They wont put forth the effort to get it set up, so I will set it up for them and monitor it...

They are also kinda noobs, only talking about games, not hardware.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Serendiptous One* 
i got a cluster filled with nvidia gpu's folding...

not for ocn tho







sorry already committed to another team before i joined this site

Whats important is your folding








Of course we'd rather it was for 37726








But, its all good


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Whats important is your folding








Of course we'd rather it was for 37726








But, its all good









No it's not :swearing:

come on Duke... do I have to remind you about the thread title???


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
No it's not :swearing:

come on Duke... do I have to remind you about the thread title???










My Grandmother folds better than you and she is dead


----------



## Chozart




----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Serendiptous One* 
i got a cluster filled with nvidia gpu's folding...

not for ocn tho







sorry already committed to another team before i joined this site

Ban vote... Clsuter huh? sounds more like servers than folders.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
My Grandmother folds better than you and she is dead

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart*


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Ban vote... Clsuter huh? sounds more like servers than folders.

Probably one of these $5000 gadgets:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/tesla_d870.html


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 









:swearing:







You calling G Ma a lier


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
:swearing:







You calling G Ma a lier









yes

pics or it ain't true.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
yes

pics or it ain't true.

Pics to prove she is dead


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Pics to prove she is dead
















yep. and that she folds better than me.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
yep. and that she folds better than me.









You asking a dead woman to take pics


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
You asking a dead woman to take pics























Oh, so I see that not having a camera runs in the family...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Oh, so I see that not having a camera runs in the family...











ahahaha, that made my day!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Oh, so I see that not having a camera runs in the family...


Where do you think I got the classic Instamatic from








Here favorite was the old 8mm move camera for family movies. When I find the real I'll get it converted to a DVD and you'll be able to see her farm


----------



## Chozart

Let me guess... it looks like this:


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Let me guess... it looks like this:










Nope, she traded that one in for a larger model


----------



## Chozart

Ahh.. I see


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

now that's a farm








bet you only a few more months and gibbys will looks like that.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


now that's a farm








bet you only a few more months and gibbys will looks like that.


Anyone want to make bets on how long it will be before he needs to get a industrial size power connection


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Anyone want to make bets on how long it will be before he needs to get a industrial size power connection










He probably has all those rigs spread around the house, since on one group, the circuit breaker will pop...and with sparks!


----------



## gibsonnova74

I find it interesting how Chozart is talking alot of trash. Let's see if we can find him on OCN's PPD leader board. Hmm, let me see here... I'm looking.... looking... ah, there he is, sorta in the middle, towards the bottom of the list. So Chozart, are you going to walk the walk, or only talk the talk. Or is Cog your only hope?


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


I find it interesting how Chozart is talking alot of trash. Let's see if we can find him on OCN's PPD leader board. Hmm, let me see here... I'm looking.... looking... ah, there he is, sorta in the middle, towards the bottom of the list. So Chozart, are you going to walk the walk, or only talk the talk. Or is Cog your only hope?




This thread is all about talk the talk... and hey, talk I will









The walk will come.. trust me. In a couple of months, you'll see


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


This thread is all about talk the talk... and hey, talk I will










The walk will come.. trust me. In a couple of months, you'll see










Oh, don't get me wrong, I enjoy the talk just as well as the next guy. I'm just hoping to get your PPD up faster.


----------



## loco1172

this is me --------->


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Oh, don't get me wrong, I enjoy the talk just as well as the next guy. I'm just hoping to get your PPD up faster.










No way, my Grand Ma taught him to fold


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Oh, don't get me wrong, I enjoy the talk just as well as the next guy. I'm just hoping to get your PPD up faster.










I'm just too busy ripping rigs apart on a nearly daily basis.... right now, one rig is going down since I am loosing PSU and CPU (will be replaced in about a week)


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I'm just too busy ripping rigs apart on a nearly daily basis.... right now, one rig is going down since I am loosing PSU and CPU (will be replaced in about a week)


Ah, young grasshopper. You must build your rig and leave it alone. Fold, fold, fold. There is no ripping apart in folding!


----------



## Chozart

There are reasons that go beyond folding.

Young? Me?









That's a compliment I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## marsey99

im glad some1 is making hay whilst the sun still shines, my gpu is on its arse, im only getting 3k from it


----------



## grunion

I remember when 2 quads was top 10 :swearing:

Why did I switch to ATI when I did


----------



## Chozart

I am actually surprised that one quad, two dualies, and two 8800GTS's (G80 nontheless) keep me in the top 10 of average 24 hour ppd.

I mean, if that measly setup get me in the top 10, a lot of other folks should be ashamed!


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
im glad some1 is making hay whilst the sun still shines, my gpu is on its arse, im only getting 3k from it









I'm only getting around 3k on my GTX


----------



## markt

I think what they did was adjust down the points for nvidia,now their ppd are like ati.I wish they upped ati and left nvidia's alone.I'll still hit a million as promised by july 16 Gibsonnova


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


I'm only getting around 3k on my GTX



i was getting 6.5k ppd in fahmon


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I am actually surprised that one quad, two dualies, and two 8800GTS's (G80 nontheless) keep me in the top 10 of average 24 hour ppd.

I mean, if that measly setup get me in the top 10, a lot of other folks should be ashamed!


You call that measly?









*looks at his rig







*


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I think what they did was adjust down the points for nvidia,now their ppd are like ati.I wish they upped ati and left nvidia's alone.I'll still hit a million as promised by july 16 Gibsonnova









My PPD hasn't changed at all... as a matter of fact, I'm getting 480 points per WU isntead of 479 as of yesterday night or something when the new projects came out.

EDIT: Ok I correct myself... WU points are varying from 479/480. But my daily PPD is still right at 5k.


----------



## cognoscenti

wahey the folding talk resumes....


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


wahey the folding talk resumes....


Thank you...


----------



## GuardianOdin

hey all you trash talk'in fools.







when you get a chance, I started a thread discussing ppd's here. That way we can keep topics separate


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


hey all you trash talk'in fools.







when you get a chance, I started a thread discussing ppd's here. That way we can keep topics separate










Great


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Great










What kind of Trash Talk is that


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


What kind of Trash Talk is that










Fine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


hey all you trash talk'in fools.







when you get a chance, I started a thread discussing ppd's here. That way we can keep topics separate










That is the most worthless thread ever!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
That is the most worthless thread ever!









Thats better








Now find someone else to trash talk or I'll have to come over to your house and teach you how :swearing:


----------



## K092084

I should start moving up again. Getting my board back from RMA and then have a 3870 and 8800gtx coming my way so maybe I will bump someone from the top 20.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
I should start moving up again. Getting my board back from RMA and then have a 3870 and 8800gtx coming my way so maybe I will bump someone from the top 20.

"maybe" that don't cut it, get out there and kick some butt


----------



## pow3rtr1p

All you noobs, just now jumping on the GPU bandwagon...

I never did, so I don't know what I'm talking about...


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
"maybe" that don't cut it, get out there and kick some butt

















I'm going to try, don't worry. Will also have dual linux SMP on the quad as well. Right now only have my backup rig running SMP and a couple work computers running the console version.
Should see a big increase in PPD.
After that I have to figure out why my backup rig keeps stopping and restarting SMP.


----------



## markt

I'm doing about (almost) 100k a weekAttachment 77576 about to break 900,000 ,and who's next to pass ,Ravin ,he better go get some 8800's cause it won't be long.


----------



## marsey99

just been looking and it seems my gpu has been knocking out the wu ok over night but its fahmon thats lying to me, right wheres my spade il sort that cheeky little ******** ******** ************ ************** ********** ******************* ****


----------



## Gollie

Mr Duke...

I'm coming for you!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Mr Duke...

I'm coming for you!











Give it your best shot, the twin turbo chargers are getting installed as we speak







And that trash ain't no trash


----------



## Litlratt

I'm ready for a little trash talking now.
Nice for 1 rig.


----------



## marsey99

nice









you *****


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I'm ready for a little trash talking now.
Nice for 1 rig.











You suck









Suck up big PPD that is


----------



## Barkers101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wretch*


I think it's a great idea but won't do it because of the Murphy's Law/Kharma deal...
...as soon as I say something like I'm going to run that tankman fella down;
the chain would fall off my HDD and the cheesewheel would stop turning.


lol murhpeys law is my ****ing life atm


----------



## Gollie

Another quad and a new GPU might be in order...

I want to see what kind of PPD the new ATI client is going to do first though.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Oh, so I see that not having a camera runs in the family...
















AWESOME!!!!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

wahahaha my sig rig.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I'm ready for a little trash talking now.
Nice for 1 rig.











**** ME!

I think i don't belong in this thread. My main rig gives out 3000ppd ish, and i have a few laptops and random PCs dotted around yorkshire with it running, but it's very hard to know the PPD from these.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


wahahaha










*** :swearing:










I'm going to order (2) 8800gt then install my current cards on other computers around here and then you'll see.... you will all see


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


wahahaha my sig rig.










That's still less than Litlratt. Time for an upgrade buddy!

But you both score more with one rig than I do with three :swearing:


----------



## marsey99

PiroFyre im coming for you


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
I'm ready for a little trash talking now.
Nice for 1 rig.










For what you spent on that set up you better get that many PPD...


----------



## FrankenPC

You loosers still yacking to make yourselves feel better?

I don't talk smack because I LIVE IT.

All bow down to the Franken! Wherever I go, I trample FAIL into the ground.

One more thing: You all can kiss my green butt because that is all you will ever see of me!








PPPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankenPC* 
You loosers still yacking to make yourselves feel better?

I don't talk smack because I LIVE IT.

All bow down to the Franken! Wherever I go, I trample FAIL into the ground.

One more thing: You all can kiss my green butt because that is all you will ever see of me!








PPPPPPPP!!!!

Just wondering... you do know I just passed you for the 22nd position a couple of days ago


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankenPC* 
You loosers still yacking to make yourselves feel better?

I don't talk smack because I LIVE IT.

All bow down to the Franken! Wherever I go, I trample FAIL into the ground.

One more thing: You all can kiss my green butt because that is all you will ever see of me!








PPPPPPPP!!!!

:yawn: o dang no yawn emote...


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
PiroFyre im coming for you

MUHAHAHAR

discoant your next


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I'm ready for a little trash talking now.
Nice for 1 rig.


Awesome Litlratt!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Awesome Litlratt!










Awesome = Trash talking?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I'm ready for a little trash talking now.
Nice for 1 rig.











How long have you been able to do that many ppd? Are you folding for another team w/those points?
Attachment 77621
cause on eoc it shows a little different.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Awesome Litlratt!










Ima pull your hair for that one!!


----------



## GuardianOdin

fight! fight! fight!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


fight! fight! fight!


NOW We're talkin'


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


NOW We're talkin'


Tags are too









Wow Chozart I never knew...


----------



## Havegooda

A cheerleader or "da man"?

~Gooda~


----------



## GuardianOdin

$20 a ticket, come one come all to the most "or will be" the most watched fight in OCN history!

*cognoscenti* VS *mega_option101*

Watch as they perform.... Hair pull of death!

Free admission for children under 10
Men over 40 must remain in the ring side cages


----------



## markt

I don't want to be harsh or anything but fahmon doesn't PROVE actual ppd. You can oc the heck out of your cpu,gpu and anything else,and fahmon will tell you your getting so many ppd then...eue.eue.eue(early unit end).Anybody familiar w/that? This IS the trash talking thread right?


----------



## Havegooda

Well, I haven't seen Mega's farm...so I have to go with cog. She's a solid performer









Markt, that's on the GPU client? Close it and restart.

~Gooda~


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


A cheerleader or "da man"?

~Gooda~


We all know that he is not "da man" so cheerleader would have to work


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


$20 a ticket, come one come all to the most "or will be" the most watched fight in OCN history!

*cognoscenti* VS *mega_option101*

Watch as they perform.... Hair pull of death!

Free admission for children under 10
Men over 40 must remain in the ring side cages


Good that I am not *over* 40







(ok, not *under* 40 either).

And yes.. FAHmon does state a certain ppd, but it also doesn't take people like me into account (who rip at least one rig a day apart...). I usually get about 2/3rd of what FAHmon tells me due to downtime.

And I am actually running out of thermal paste....


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Good that I am not *over* 40







(ok, not *under* 40 either).


Oh I think the ladies will make an exception


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


Well, I haven't seen Mega's farm...so I have to go with cog. She's a solid performer









Markt, that's on the GPU client? Close it and restart.

~Gooda~


Sorry that wasn't about me I should have quoted


----------



## 455buick

I'm seeing a lot of "red" behind me these days... Seems I'm doing 55mph while everyone else is doing 80 or 90mph!!!









So, I finally got my 2 additional Quads going today... I've also just ordered a couple of 8800's from newegg... I'll be adding one more rig to the farm.... I've got to slow you folks down!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


I'm seeing a lot of "red" behind me these days... Seems I'm doing 55mph while everyone else is doing 80 or 90mph!!!









So, I finally got my 2 additional Quads going today... I've also just ordered a couple of 8800's from newegg... I'll be adding one more rig to the farm.... I've got to slow you folks down!










It's about time! I've been waiting for you to get those quads going for weeks now.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


It's about time! I've been waiting for you to get those quads going for weeks now.










It's a funny thing, Gibby...

I've had those Quads for 3 months now... Just now getting around to putting them in. I was going to order some more Quads, but with the GPU2 folding doing so well - I thought I'd try that... I hope it's easier than the earlier version of gpu folding. That was a real pain to get going. I still have 2 - X1950XTX's doing nothing these days... Not to mention I'm going to give up my GX2 7950....

And for the record - I also have a 7800GS (AGP) and an X850Pro (AGP) laying around. Now I have 2 AMD X2's collecting dust....

I guess I should sell some of this stuff???

Oh well - Take care of yourself!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


$20 a ticket, come one come all to the most "or will be" the most watched fight in OCN history!

*cognoscenti* VS *mega_option101*

Watch as they perform.... Hair pull of death!

Free admission for children under 10
Men over 40 must remain in the ring side cages


Now that could get trashy, where do you get tickets








Cages, BS, I'd pay $100 for a ring side seat


----------



## mth91

I'm planning on joining the S.O.C. team if it needs members. I might have 3 rigs to use, but the sig is the most powerful. (I'm lucky i'm not paying the energy bill.







)


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Now that could get trashy, where do you get tickets








Cages, BS, I'd pay $100 for a ring side seat










Tickets here--->PayPal<-----

all proceeds will go to the greater GuardianOdin Folding Rig Fund. Remember it's for the children









Don't forget to pick up you're complimentary disposable camera's at the entrance.

Provided by Chozart Inc.....where good things happen!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmmmm, i smell a scam, chozart doesn't have a company that i know of!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hmmmm, i smell a scam, chozart doesn't have a company that i know of!


Yes its called "Cheerleaders"R"US"


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Yes its called "Cheerleaders"R"US"










I bet you wear your old cheerleader uniform when you OC too


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I bet you wear your old cheerleader uniform when you OC too































Only for you


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Only for you


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahahaha


----------



## markt

You know, I just found out that one of my 8800gt's has been folding for Anonymous Team 0 for about a week I'm guessing. The brightside is it'll be like I bought an 8800gt today.


----------



## gre0481

Woot! your not supposed to trash talk yourself Markt









Top 175 now folks. See ya later Syrillian!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Woot! your not supposed to trash talk yourself Markt









Top 175 now folks. See ya later Syrillian!


I had it coming lol.


----------



## cognoscenti

I need to replace my boards with ones that have two pci-e thingies!


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I need to replace my boards with ones that have two pci-e thingies!










That sounds nasty


----------



## cognoscenti

Tell me about it, and this after I was running only SMP with NotFreds Diskless USB ,so no hard drives.
Then GPU2 came out so I bought HDDs and setup windows etc.
Then I changed the HDDs to laptop hard drives

Now I need new motherboards since these have only 1 pcie slot.

Can someone recommend me some little boards that have 2 x pcie?

I currently use these...


----------



## Litlratt

Not familiar with these, but 70$ after rebate here in the US.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813135047


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Not familiar with these, but 70$ after rebate here in the US.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813135047


Thanks LR, esp like the first review ;-)

_ Pros: cheap
Cons: this board has given me nightmares. it's been causing my compy to freeze up for more than a year. granted i'm pretty terrible with computers to begin with, but a friend of mine who runs his own computer business has told me that these are honestly the worst boards on the market. it's been a nightmare. just buy your money's worth. _


----------



## Litlratt

I don't read reviews on the egg. Worthless, imo.


----------



## this n00b again

i kinda forgot to turn on my folding pc this morning before i came to work.

memory for the loss.

anyways, the trash talk and the competition is healthy for OCN since i think it's boosting our amount of folders and points.

seems everyone here is producing more with 1 rig than i am with 2.:swearing::swearing:

has anyone noticed no team under us is producing more PPD than us - so only forward we go..


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Thanks LR, esp like the first review ;-)

_ Pros: cheap
Cons: this board has given me nightmares. it's been causing my compy to freeze up for more than a year. granted i'm pretty terrible with computers to begin with, but a friend of mine who runs his own computer business has told me that these are honestly the worst boards on the market. it's been a nightmare. just buy your money's worth. _


here's a good way to find boards with more than one pci-e slot, and since the gpus can't be in sli it doesn't have to be an nvidia chipset.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...88&Order=PRICE

i want to see someone buy a spider platform mobo and try 4 gtx 280s


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Only for you

















:swearing: dammit where is that camera when you need it


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


:swearing: dammit where is that camera when you need it










You may begin drawing!


















On the other hand, I'll be folding again after July 18th. I am waiting for our next electricity bill to do some estimates.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
:swearing: dammit where is that camera when you need it

















Its in a box somewhere... Don't you remember??


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

maybe even on a shelf, cloaked cameras are tricky to find if you forget where you left it.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Thanks LR, esp like the first review ;-)

_Pros: cheap
Cons: this board has given me nightmares. it's been causing my compy to freeze up for more than a year. granted i'm pretty terrible with computers to begin with, but a friend of mine who runs his own computer business has told me that these are honestly the worst boards on the market. it's been a nightmare. just buy your money's worth._

I went through 3 different types of ECS boards before I gave up on the brand!
unfortunately when Fry's has a combo sale, it's a killer deal on a proc with one of those wastes of material. They are the suck in motherboards !
The Gigabyte DS3's seem to be decently priced, and have a nice thread on em here that seems to be popular. If it's good enough for chozart, I'll try out it. I'll look up some dual PCIE's. Wanna buy my commando?


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


here's a good way to find boards with more than one pci-e slot, and since the gpus can't be in sli it doesn't have to be an nvidia chipset.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...88&Order=PRICE

i want to see someone buy a spider platform mobo and try 4 gtx 280s


Thanks, I might get a few of these 
Asus P5N-E SLI 650i Socket 775 PCI-E Onboard Audio ATX Motherboard
I can get them for $105 each.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Thanks, I might get a few of these 
Asus P5N-E SLI 650i Socket 775 PCI-E Onboard Audio ATX Motherboard
I can get them for $105 each.


Only thing is that they are horrible at overclocking Quads


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Only thing is that they are horrible at overclocking Quads










yep.. was just going to say that. Stay away from most Asus nVidia chipset based board , unless you get the high-end stuff (the ones that have a name instead of a number...







)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


yep.. was just going to say that. Stay away from most Asus nVidia chipset based board , unless you get the high-end stuff (the ones that have a name instead of a number...







)


I can only get my dedicated folding machine (Q6600 (B3) mind you) to 2.7GHz on that board


----------



## matt_s989

Cog pasted me... Crappers, back to 47


----------



## marsey99

its a great board for duos but it cant handle powering 4 cores, for a gpu2 folding rig with a duo it would be perfect.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


:swearing: dammit where is that camera when you need it


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Thanks, I might get a few of these 
Asus P5N-E SLI 650i Socket 775 PCI-E Onboard Audio ATX Motherboard
I can get them for $105 each.


Open Box DFI Infinity for $54 shipped

Open Box P5K Pro for $78 shipped


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Open Box DFI Infinity for $54 shipped

Open Box P5K Pro for $78 shipped


Needs to be in the UK for cog


----------



## marsey99

dfi boards are dear in the uk too


----------



## this n00b again

nice. i may have to pick one up to put together a folding rig.

on the other hand, i have 2 Dell towers. socket 478 P4 Northys.
2.8 and 2.4 Ghz. I was thinking about folding on it with a 1900xt but i opened it up to find NO AGP slots.

so what should i do with these. it would be awesome if i could somehow fold with these efficiently or sell them off to make a folding rig.


----------



## CL3P20

Averaging 7.5k PPD now..working on 9k. Haven't started GPU2 on the 4850's yet..


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


nice. i may have to pick one up to put together a folding rig.

on the other hand, i have 2 Dell towers. socket 478 P4 Northys.
2.8 and 2.4 Ghz. I was thinking about folding on it with a 1900xt but i opened it up to find NO AGP slots.

so what should i do with these. it would be awesome if i could somehow fold with these efficiently or sell them off to make a folding rig.


I'm on the same boat. I have a p4 2.6 and its folding but not nearly enough. If I were to buy a new 478mobo with pci-ex16 would the p4 be enough to feed the gpu information.


----------



## CL3P20

..If you got something like a PD805.. or another Dual-core type P4.. maybe some HT too! I believe my old PD805 @ 3.2ghz ran laps around my 630j @ 4ghz...I had a 7900gt at the time and the difference in cpu points on a 3d 06 run was ~2500 points, in favor of the D805.

Most people I see folding, on a 8xxx gpu are shooting for ~3.3-3.6ghz for CPU speed..using a C2D. I am sure a 4-4.2ghz PD will keep a gpu in the 4k PPD range..i could be wrong though...never used an older cpu with a newer gen gpu..always the other way for me.


----------



## marsey99

i cant see an older cpu bottlnecking a gpu in [email protected], i mean if thats all its doing i cant see it being an issue.


----------



## matt_s989

heh, bump for some entertainment...


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matt_s989*


heh, bump for some entertainment...










"Entertainment" :swearing: screw that, were he to














and







what







folder is going to







at who and then







the :turd: out of others that are







about







instead of doing it!


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


"Entertainment" :swearing: screw that, were he to














and







what







folder is going to







at who and then







the :turd: out of others that are







about







instead of doing it!


Don't hate because I passed you









But I won't bring up the camera


----------



## K092084

Got my board back finally, so I can add that now. 
Getting a 8800gts 640mb tomorrow and a 3850 in a couple days hopefully, then I will slowly start moving up again and knock some people off the top 20.
Slowly making my way up the list, a little at least.


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Got my board back finally, so I can add that now. 
Getting a 8800gts 640mb tomorrow and a 3850 in a couple days hopefully, then I will slowly start moving up again and knock some people off the top 20.
Slowly making my way up the list, a little at least.


That's awsome! Wish I had some extra cash to put back into my rig to fold :swearing:
Looks like I can only run 3 smp clients for awhile







damn gpu2 client


----------



## mega_option101

Duke and his







= ??


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Duke and his







= ??


pRon?


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


pRon?


no nekkid pics please


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
:yawn: o dang no yawn emote...

Losers are so cute. Always fighting back with lame dissing comments.

Keep in mind, I was first to 200, 250 and 300K points.

If you can top that, then open your large trap!

Otherwise....dip your head in the toilet and take a deep breath.

(KISS!)


----------



## FrankenPC

BTW...This IS A FRIENDLY TRASH forum. Stop with the over clocking chatter and show some gonads! Trash talk for gawds sake!!!!


----------



## Fossil

I feel sorry for those of you that have resorted to slow ass CPU folding all this time and here comes GPU2 dominating the boards. OO-RA!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankenPC* 
Losers are so cute. Always fighting back with lame dissing comments.

Keep in mind, I was first to 200, 250 and 300K points.

If you can top that, then open your large trap!

Otherwise....dip your head in the toilet and take a deep breath.

(KISS!)

LMAO old timers always living in the PAST...

First to this and first to that...Look to the future...

I really hope you're planning on stepping it or you'll be the "first to 200, 250 and 300k points" AND get passed by this "loser"
1760/3520 ppd ain't fixin' to cut it...


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


I feel sorry for those of you that have resorted to slow ass CPU folding all this time and here comes GPU2 dominating the boards. OO-RA!


CPU folding isn't slow ass the least... a good overclocked Quad still produces about as many points as a GPU2 client.

Combining is key. I have two GPUs (in one machine now), a Quad (need a better board for it so I can overclock more), and a dual core. That's all









FrankenPC: I would hope there were members who already passed 300k points before you even started folding!


----------



## markt

I don't usually see Ravin on the trash talking thread,but I'm about to pass you bro. And 3-4 days til a million if anybody cares lol.


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
CPU folding isn't slow *ass* the least... a good overclocked Quad still produces about as many points as a GPU2 client.

Combining is key. I have two GPUs (in one machine now), a Quad (need a better board for it so I can overclock more), and a dual core. That's all









FrankenPC: I would hope there were members who already passed 300k points before you even started folding!

ass you say?







....don't know, but I found it funny. Ok back to my hole in the wall.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankenPC* 
BTW...This IS A FRIENDLY TRASH forum. Stop with the over clocking chatter and show some gonads! Trash talk for gawds sake!!!!

listen old man i have a pitch fork and a torch so dont think for a minute i wont storm that big castle with my dumbarsed drunken m8s and come and show you what we do with the tarsh around here.

this is a local shop for local people :swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
CPU folding isn't slow ass the least... a good overclocked Quad still produces about as many points as a GPU2 client.

Combining is key. I have two GPUs (in one machine now), a Quad (need a better board for it so I can overclock more), and a dual core. That's all









FrankenPC: I would hope there were members who already passed 300k points before you even started folding!

Hey Chozart, Franken was referring to the team compition. (I believe)


----------



## Heavy Light 117

It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of gum.







Top 100 here I come


----------



## CL3P20

9.5k PPD ..top 40's will be just a memory in another week or so, beezy's.


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


listen old man i have a pitch fork and a torch so dont think for a minute i wont storm that big castle with my dumbarsed drunken m8s and come and show you what we do with the tarsh around here.

this is a local shop for local people :swearing::swearing::swearing:


LOL! No THATS what I'm talkin bout!

I hear that people from the UK don't have any guns...I assume that means in the CPU department.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Hey Chozart, Franken was referring to the team compition. (I believe)


I know







I just found it funny he said "I", ignoring his teammates


----------



## marsey99

shotguns are quiet common as most people shoot game, or claim to but pistols/mg are against the law for civilians to have here.


----------



## Fossil

Man by the time I get my folding bit my rank jump won't even be noticed! I'm breaching the 600's as we speak.


----------



## cognoscenti

im all offline apart from one machine...


----------



## Havegooda

Oh noes!!!

Hope to see you back soon!

~Gooda~


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


LMAO old timers always living in the PAST...

First to this and first to that...Look to the future...

I really hope you're planning on stepping it or you'll be the "first to 200, 250 and 300k points" AND get passed by this "loser" 
1760/3520 ppd ain't fixin' to cut it...











Old timer? ROTFL!!!!

I love it when a guy starts off with "assuming". He's makes an arse out of himself.

You know Franken. It must be really difficult to buy a couple 8800 GPU's. lol. But I doubt if this loser could even overclock a Celeron 1.8 to 2.0. Let alone lead 3 teams to new record scores.









Reminds me of the old saying. "Me first, me last, me always" hehehe


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


Old timer? ROTFL!!!!

I love it when a guy starts off with "assuming". He's makes an arse out of himself.

You know Franken. It must be really difficult to buy a couple 8800 GPU's. lol. But I doubt if this loser could even overclock a Celeron 1.8 to 2.0. Let alone lead 3 teams to new record scores.









Reminds me of the old saying. "Me first, me last, me always" hehehe


He actually get's most of his points smp folding check out his folding "cube". I think anybody that has put in a lot of time and money folding deserves a level of respect across the board. But when the discussion gets heated It is rather entertaining.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


Old timer? ROTFL!!!!

I love it when a guy starts off with "assuming". He's makes an arse out of himself.

You know Franken. It must be really difficult to buy a couple 8800 GPU's. lol. But I doubt if this loser could even overclock a Celeron 1.8 to 2.0. Let alone lead 3 teams to new record scores.









Reminds me of the old saying. "Me first, me last, me always" hehehe


I thought for a second your trash was legit but hell you're so far back you're not even red on my radar...

"couple GPUs" ? I fold on 1 GPU the rest is SMP...

Maybe next time you want to trash talk someone, probably should make it someone you could catch???


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I thought for a second your trash was legit but hell you're so far back you're not even red on my radar...

"couple GPUs" ? I fold on 1 GPU the rest is SMP...

Maybe next time you want to trash talk someone, probably should make it someone you could catch???


















This is getting rather exciting


----------



## Chozart

Good trash is factual trash. Base your trash on facts and you score major trash points. Forget to do basic research or make trash up... they YOU'RE trash









This trash thread is about talking trash, but please, do not start calling people names. Someone isn't a 'loser' just because he talks trash to someone else.

Ok, continue the trash.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


I thought for a second your trash was legit but hell you're so far back you're not even red on my radar...

"couple GPUs" ? I fold on 1 GPU the rest is SMP...

Maybe next time you want to trash talk someone, probably should make it someone you could catch???











I was just defending my big green monster team mate. Us Rough Riders stick together. And no, you are not a loser. Obviously.

Franken hit 1 million on a single rig which is quite impressive.

Oh wait. This is trash talking. Ummmmmmm......."LEARN TO RECYCLE DUDE!"


----------



## CL3P20

Cog better watch out, I have de-crypt'd her long's and lat's ..armed commando's are on the way to the south entrance of the Hospital as we speak..to search for here [email protected] rigs..and destroy them.









Eliminate opposing threats...Check!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Cog better watch out, I have de-crypt'd her long's and lat's ..armed commando's are on the way to the south entrance of the Hospital as we speak..to search for here [email protected] rigs..and destroy them.









Eliminate opposing threats...Check!


Didn't Cog say already she's down to one rig?

And besides... we're ALL folding for 37726: you don't want to harm the team; do you now? Beat her by increasing your points!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Didn't Cog say already she's down to one rig?


Shhh.. Its part of her strategy







(make them think what you want them to think)


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Shhh.. Its part of her strategy







(make them think what you want them to think)


"Make them think your weak when your strong"


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


"Make them think your weak when your strong"


Exactly


----------



## cognoscenti

Well I actually went to my 'folding site' and got the router back online (crosses fingers).

I couldn't bear the thought of any of you noobs pulling away from me...


----------



## Chozart

So when you're finally after Gibson. Come on.. he's getting lonely at the top.


----------



## Litlratt

You're safe for now.
One of my GTXs died.
May it rest in [email protected]#$.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


So when you're finally after Gibson. Come on.. he's getting lonely at the top.


I don't think she's after Gibson, Chozart. I think she's after YOU


----------



## Chozart

And since I will be going after Gibson over the next few months, she'd better do the same


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


So when you're finally after Gibson. Come on.. he's getting lonely at the top.


Nah im never going to hit his lofty figures.

Ideally I want there to be a simple to setup multi gpu client.
Then i will change motherboards to dual gpu setup.

I will be a quad down at the end of the month too with the competition.

My biggest hurdle is the machines lose internet every few days due to crappy Netgear wgps606 wireless bridge, which just starts blinking.
I only find out they are all offline if i try and remote in and can't.

I had some engineers install a guerilla dsl line in another room which has a netgear wg834pn wirless router.
In the thermally controlled server room I have the folders all connected to a Netgear wireless bridge which picks up on the signal coming from the other room.

Unfortunately this wireless bridge drops its connection and needs to be physically power cycled to get back online.


----------



## Chozart

Setting up the multi GPU client isn't that hard. It took me about half an hour.

You just posted in the thread with the instructions


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


"Make them think your weak when your strong"


Yeah I was ranked no.4 in production for ONE day then she shot up there and straight took it. She's definately got the hardware to do some damage.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Setting up the multi GPU client isn't that hard. It took me about half an hour.

You just posted in the thread with the instructions










Choz darling you're talking to someone who has milk delivered to the door, I don't do hard xo


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Yeah I was ranked no.4 in production for ONE day then she shot up there and straight took it. She's definately got the hardware to do some damage.










What do you expect?
She lives in the UK where they practically give the stuff away


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Choz darling you're talking to someone who has milk delivered to the door, I don't do hard xo










Point taken









Being broke be damned.. am gonna get that DFI board. Two more PCI-E slots to fill with GPUs never hurts. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813136044R (already have an AM2 CPU and heatsink)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


What do you expect?
She lives in the UK where they practically give the stuff away










I don't think even need ac up there, and I'm here in Louisiana w/95f and 100% humidity.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I don't think even need ac up there, and I'm here in Louisiana w/95f and 100% humidity.


wow, so you're underwater with 100% humidity


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I don't think even need ac up there, and I'm here in Louisiana w/95f and 100% humidity.


It's monsoon season in Arizona and we had a nice 100F with like 50% humidity or something, it was hella nice! I prefer it over dry heat any day.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
And since I will be going after Gibson over the next few months, she'd better do the same









Bring it on bro! I just got one of my other quads going, with a 8800GT to boot. Every time you think your getting close to me, you better think again. I wasn't going to get this quad up and running until summer ends, but you have been talking to much trash lately, I decided to bring it online alittle early.







Then the 8800GT going for $70, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


It's monsoon season in Arizona and we had a nice 100F with like 50% humidity or something, it was hella nice! I prefer it over dry heat any day.


I'm from right near you in Arizona(LasVegas)and trust me even though it's 95f it is much more miserable here in Louisiana.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Bring it on bro! I just got one of my other quads going, with a 8800GT to boot. Every time you think your getting close to me, you better think again. I wasn't going to get this quad up and running until summer ends, but you have been talking to much trash lately, I decided to bring it online alittle early.







Then the 8800GT going for $70, I couldn't pass it up.


Now Chozart has gone and done it, you should have followed cogs example and assembled this massive folding farm and turned it on all on the same day, then he might not have seen you coming.
Anyway it would be hard to out do gibson's ppd, and besides if you get that high in ppd your gonna bump ME down a notch .


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm from right near you in Arizona(LasVegas)and trust me even though it's 95f it is much more miserable here in Louisiana.

Now Chozart has gone and done it, you should have followed cogs example and assembled this massive folding farm and turned it on all on the same day, then he might not have seen you coming.
Anyway it would be hard to out do gibson's ppd, and besides if you get that high in ppd your gonna bump ME down a notch .


Hey, at least I got more points going for 37726







And that's what matters most.

But don't worry... I'll get you both. Finally got this meager set up I have now working properly (all cores are actually submitting their WUs! How's that for a change)

Now it's just a matter of adding. I don't like empty PCI-E slots!


----------



## GuardianOdin

hey guys, PM me your ppd's for both your CPU's and Videocard so I can add then to my [email protected] AMD/Intel ATI/Nvidia ppd's list.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


hey guys, PM me your ppd's for both your CPU's and Videocard so I can add then to my [email protected] AMD/Intel ATI/Nvidia ppd's list.


Hahahahaha my ppd changes so often due to tinkering with my rigs that it's a pointless exercise









(yep, tomorrow another change. The Quad is going to move motherboard yet again).


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Hahahahaha my ppd changes so often due to tinkering with my rigs that it's a pointless exercise









(yep, tomorrow another change. The Quad is going to move motherboard yet again).


well when ever you get it all stable. This freaking list if going to huge....:swearing: but I made the thread and need to keep at it.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Hey, at least I got more points going for 37726







And that's what matters most.

But don't worry... I'll get you both. Finally got this meager set up I have now working properly (all cores are actually submitting their WUs! How's that for a change)

Now it's just a matter of adding. I don't like empty PCI-E slots!


I got 6 empty slots , unfortunately I've empty pockets for about a week,anyway my whole point is gibson is pushing serious ppd ,it's a tall order know what I mean?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


hey guys, PM me your ppd's for both your CPU's and Videocard so I can add then to my [email protected] AMD/Intel ATI/Nvidia ppd's list.


I did some already I'll fill in some the rest in the mornin'.


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


"Make them think your weak when your strong"


Better be nice to cripples 0.o

~Gooda~


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I did some already I'll fill in some the rest in the mornin'.










Thanks markt


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


well when ever you get it all stable. This freaking list if going to huge....:swearing: but I made the thread and need to keep at it.


It's not about getting it stable. It is stable. Point is, I am just a habitual tinkerer


----------



## Havegooda

Who cares about "stable" Prime95 wise...folding is our stress test









~Gooda~


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


It's not about getting it stable. It is stable. Point is, I am just a *cheerleader*










Thats better









Need proof, read the tags


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


It's not about getting it stable. It is stable. Point is, I am just a habitual tinkerer










gonna have to spray you with lemon juice to get you to stop touching it


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


gonna have to spray you with lemon juice to get you to stop touching it










HAhahaha

Oh well... tomorrow the quad is finally finding its permanent home:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813136045

The vacant spot in the P5B-E will be taken by an E6550 (in the mail)

Which will be paired with an 8800GT (paid for, will be shipped Monday)

And adding an AMD rig to the set up (just because), which will be an X2 3600+ (in the mail) paired with this motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813136044R (paid for, will be shipped Monday)

There should be an 8800GTS (G80) in the mail, but that one seems to be AWOL :swearing:

After all that dust settles, I expect something like this:
Current ppd: ~14000 
Higher overclock on the Quad: ~500
E6550: ~2000
8800GT: ~5000
AMD rig: ~1500

That should push me above 20k easily.

Then, start filling them PCI-E slots







I have 6 available after the above upgrades.


----------



## GuardianOdin

BAH! I want that DFI Mobo!


----------



## Chozart

which one?


----------



## GuardianOdin

The one for the AMD of course


----------



## Chozart

Hehehehe.

they're both very nice


----------



## cognoscenti

thanks for the tips.

Bought another P5N32-E sli board (funny i only sold one a few months ago too)
and looking for a 780i to out 3 8800GTs in.


----------



## cognoscenti

Nitteo I see you managed to install all those cards ok?


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


thanks for the tips.

Bought another P5N32-E sli board (funny i only sold one a few months ago too)
and looking for a 780i to out 3 8800GTs in.


I thought you said you were not going after gibby
















You're sure gathering the power to do so. The P5N32-E SLI has three PCI-E slots, and so does a 780i board. That's 6 more GPUs









Given your current ppd average, adding on that power should be enough to get him!

And the P5N32-E SLI is indeed a board that doesn't get away from you. I sold one a while ago, and guess what: bought another one a couple of months ago


----------



## markt

All this talk about about adding some 8800's is making me want to, I do have lots of empty pcie slots....
Hey chozart somebody is comin up on you...Attachment 77942

Oh, that's me


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


All this talk about about adding some 8800's is making me want to, I do have lots of empty pcie slots....


Yeah, I think we're upping the ante a little. I'm in the process of adding 4 8800 GTs.
Just have to find the cheapest source for them.


----------



## markt

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125089
It only has 256 mb memory but for folding I don't think it'll bottleneck too bad.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125089
It only has 256 mb memory but for folding I don't think it'll bottleneck too bad.


Out of stock. With the rebate that is a very good deal.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125089
It only has 256 mb memory but for folding I don't think it'll bottleneck too bad.


Only one MIR per household








Got family/friends


----------



## BLAKIE33

anyone tell me why [email protected] points have dropted dramatically over last 2 or 3 days?
sigs below also folding with a ps3 too.
I was getting over 9k in 16 hours.Now a little over 1100 ppd.***s going on.
I was shooting up those charts too.At this rate ill be in top 400 in 6 months Grrrrr.


----------



## Litlratt

Everest reports that I'm only using 15Mb of video memory running 2 GPU clients. Apparently, memory amount on the card isn't an issue.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Everest reports that I'm only using 15Mb of video memory running 2 GPU clients. Apparently, memory amount on the card isn't an issue.

Its the Shader that matters


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I thought you said you were not going after gibby
















You're sure gathering the power to do so. The P5N32-E SLI has three PCI-E slots, and so does a 780i board. That's 6 more GPUs









Given your current ppd average, adding on that power should be enough to get him!

And the P5N32-E SLI is indeed a board that doesn't get away from you. I sold one a while ago, and guess what: bought another one a couple of months ago









Hes too far gone!


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Out of stock. With the rebate that is a very good deal.

We cant even get the 256mb cards here.


----------



## marsey99

g**damm peice of **** smp client, its been sat there playing with its self since 5am and not folded a thing since it sent its wu back then.

**** sucker


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


g**damm peice of **** smp client, its been sat there playing with its self since 5am and not folded a thing since it sent its wu back then.

**** sucker


Hung clients :swearing:














client>







< Marsay and Duke teaming up


----------



## wannabe_OC

At least you guys are doing something...We lost internet, tv and phone 15 hours ago and just got it back...

All my stuff is hung and GPU popping up unstable_machine...Was fine for the last I don't know how long...

As for the trash talk part of this rant thread...

Lucky thing for some people I been down the last 15 or so hours...


----------



## CL3P20

@ wannabeOC -> You had better get up and running. I am gunning for #32 in less than month now. Just brought in some new editions to the farm.. doubled my PPD since last week.. now averaging ~65k a week.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ wannabeOC -> You had better get up and running. I am gunning for #32 in less than month now. Just brought in some new editions to the farm.. doubled my PPD since last week.. now averaging ~65k a week.










Aw hell, I'm on it...









Might be adding something here pretty soon...Not sure what but something...


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ wannabeOC -> You had better get up and running. I am gunning for #32 in less than month now. Just brought in some new editions to the farm.. doubled my PPD since last week.. now averaging ~65k a week.










And I'll be leaving both of you in the dust.


----------



## marsey99

ffs first that now it gives me










i think i will miss that deadline


----------



## The Duke

At 68 points, I'd not lose any sleep over it








I killed one 504 client and overall on one older DC PC and the overall PPD is better.
OT, thats trash talking my own old PC


----------



## mortimersnerd

I now have a new plan: I am going to steal wireless electricity so I can run my (small) farm...j/k.

I am getting going again. Watch out (really only a danger to the 10 or so people in front of me).


----------



## markt

Attachment 77984Uh-oh Indignity sneakin' up on me.


----------



## gre0481

Later BigVal!!. 150 !!


----------



## marsey99

100k today


----------



## cognoscenti

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?im...3Doff%26sa%3DN

This looks old but nice.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?im...3Doff%26sa%3DN

This looks old but nice.










knowing you, you want something like that with all 8800's









It's a new day... that means that Chozart is tinkering again. The Q6600 makes its move to the DFI X38 board, and I'll be tweaking a bit with it. The GPUs and the E6600 are left alone for a change







. The E6550 has arrived, but I don't have a GPU for it yet....

I can do a full CPU swap in less than half an hour now... I guess it was even less than 20 minutes (and that includes removing the mobo from the case and re-installing it







)


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?im...3Doff%26sa%3DN

This looks old but nice.


















When I see all of these nice racks, it makes me want to re-do mine, more professional. I just threw mine together, I seriously want to build another one and take my time on it.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*









When I see all of these nice racks, it makes me want to re-do mine, more professional. I just threw mine together, I seriously want to build another one and take my time on it.


At least you have a rack. I have two rigs in a case (more or less) and one caseless. The fourth one will be a caseless issue also.


----------



## BLAKIE33

my points per day have dropted loads,Mybe re installing drivers may help.
Strange as i was getting well over 10k a day with the ps3 [email protected] also.
So it is me then and no one elses ppd have dropted over last 4-5 days?
thanks for any feed back.
in a week ive jumpted 500+ places and still going but want to regain all those points i WAS getting.Help
my rank is also incorect im at 400+ now,How often does this site update rankings ext?
thanks again.


----------



## Chozart

Alllright! I am back up and running. Now just waiting for one more GPU and rig4 will be up and running. Then, when the AMD gear is here, rig5 will follow shortly thereafter.

Fun fun fun!

And Stanford is so kind to finally award me points for WU's that I submitted days ago


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


my points per day have dropted loads,Mybe re installing drivers may help.
Strange as i was getting well over 10k a day with the ps3 [email protected] also.
So it is me then and no one elses ppd have dropted over last 4-5 days?
thanks for any feed back.
in a week ive jumpted 500+ places and still going but want to regain all those points i WAS getting.Help
my rank is also incorect im at 400+ now,How often does this site update rankings ext?
thanks again.


I haven't dropped, check your logs make sure you're not getting eue's.

Sounds like everybody wants to take it to another level,but my new rigs are going to have to APPEAR cheap(the wife will execute me). But I'm definately going for some more rigs,...and btw ask other members"why aren't you folding for overclock.net?"


----------



## BLAKIE33

Quote:
Originally Posted by BLAKIE33 
my points per day have dropted loads,Mybe re installing drivers may help.
Strange as i was getting well over 10k a day with the ps3 [email protected] also.
So it is me then and no one elses ppd have dropted over last 4-5 days?
thanks for any feed back.
in a week ive jumpted 500+ places and still going but want to regain all those points i WAS getting.Help
my rank is also incorect im at 400+ now,How often does this site update rankings ext?
thanks again.

I haven't dropped, check your logs make sure you're not getting eue's.
__________________
markt 
whats eue's? sorry but can not figure out what it means.


----------



## biatchi

Early unit ends. Instability basically


----------



## Chozart

Early Unit End or something like that


----------



## BLAKIE33

thanks and weres this located in c/f'h folder ? if so what am i looking for?thanks again.
anyone else having probs trying to get to view team stats ext, i aint been able to acess the [email protected] site all day n night.
tell i lie at about 9am uk time i had a few point shy of 35k so i would be intrested in what ive got today.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


thanks and weres this located in c/f'h folder ? if so what am i looking for?thanks again.
anyone else having probs trying to get to view team stats ext, i aint been able to acess the [email protected] site all day n night.
tell i lie at about 9am uk time i had a few point shy of 35k so i would be intrested in what ive got today.


Right click your folding icon in sys. tray or tasbbar and click logfile. go through it slow and see if there is any early unit ends.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


thanks and weres this located in c/f'h folder ? if so what am i looking for?thanks again.
anyone else having probs trying to get to view team stats ext, i aint been able to acess the [email protected] site all day n night.
tell i lie at about 9am uk time i had a few point shy of 35k so i would be intrested in what ive got today.


Check your points here:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=353082

Updated every 3 hours. Right now , you're still shy of 35k, but only one more 478 pointer, and you're there







Possibly with the next update.


----------



## mega_option101

You guys better watch out









MEGA'S IN DA HOUSE!!!! FOLDING 24/7!!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Not going to talk much, as well I'm new but I have moved 729 places (or there abouts in 3 days).







Everyone dragging at the bottom watch out. A bottom feeder is coming.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


You guys better watch out









MEGA'S IN DA HOUSE!!!! FOLDING 24/7!!


about time


----------



## CL3P20

Im shooting to overtake Bitemarks in less than 30 days now. Top-20's will be on the way soon!! 10.5k ppd and still rising.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


about time










Yes m8!!!

Do you still want an extra +4000PPD for the Q6600 competition? I would switch it to your name on the 30th if that was the case and let it go until the 1st


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice gesture, but to get me into the top 20 producers it would have to be for a whole week, and you need to try and get in there to, so dont worry about it, i will find a way!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


nice gesture, but to get me into the top 20 producers it would have to be for a whole week, and you need to try and get in there to, so dont worry about it, i will find a way!










Sounds Good!!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


nice gesture, but to get me into the top 20 producers it would have to be for a whole week, and you need to try and get in there to, so dont worry about it, i will find a way!


If I understand correctly, you only have to be in the top 20 for one day.


----------



## markt

What's folding???jus kidding. If I changed my avatar I might have gotten someone w/that. Woohoo! 1 million pts ,and thanks again for all your comments on the other thread. Back to trash talk. I'm going to be nice though Its like my birthday.


----------



## superk

in about two weeks or so, ill be pumping out ~15000 ppd

Watch out


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superk* 
in about two weeks or so, ill be pumping out ~15000 ppd

Watch out









I always watch.

Indignity just wait til payday ,I got something for ya . Your average is 68 pts higher than mine atm.ATM...

The good news is ,it says you will overtake me in 22YEARS.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
If I understand correctly, you only have to be in the top 20 for one day.

but it uses the 24h avg. and that takes the last 7 days average, meaning i need a larger output for a week.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


If I understand correctly, you only have to be in the top 20 for one day.


But to get a 24-point average that makes it to the top-20 on that specific day, you need to fold full power for a week.

Seems like my farm is finally doing something stable-ish







Nearly 15k yesterday, and today I'll go over 16k.

Time to bring another Core 2 Duo online


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by superk View Post
in about two weeks or so, ill be pumping out ~15000 ppd

Watch out


 ...Idle threats









Quote:



Nearly 15k yesterday, and today I'll go over 16k.

Time to bring another Core 2 Duo online


 Chozy..coming to a radar near you..er' me rather. " I '[email protected]' in your general direction, good sir. "


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
At least you have a rack. I have two rigs in a case (more or less) and one caseless. The fourth one will be a caseless issue also.

Gibby has a rack... I thought he was a guy... never mind


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
...Idle threats









Chozy..coming to a radar near you..er' me rather. " I '[email protected]' in your general direction, good sir. "









You do know I have an 8800GT coming to add to the power


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
You do know I have an 8800GT coming to add to the power









I still have another 8800GT to bring on line too








So, but not to you







EAT MY DUST


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


But to get a 24-point average that makes it to the top-20 on that specific day, you need to fold full power for a week.


Im not so dumb after all huh guys?


----------



## Chozart

The E6550 is online. Adding another ~2000ppd (for now...can't overclock too much, since it's 'powered' by a 350W Coolermaster... 16A on the 12V rail







)


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
The E6550 is online. Adding another ~2000ppd (for now...can't overclock too much, since it's 'powered' by a 350W Coolermaster... 16A on the 12V rail







)

I have the same thing, e6550 and a generic psu on one. In my better board and w/good psu I got that chip to almost 3.8 folding on a zalman 0700. Now it's assisting an 8800 gt.


----------



## marsey99

was it your p5k that got it to 540 fsb?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


was it your p5k that got it to 540 fsb?


Yes, I've got three, for me they're the overclockers for the money. And at that speed it do a 2653 iat 9min 45secs a$ w/ a 2665 15mins.


----------



## cognoscenti

Well Im starting to see what happens when my wireless bridge actually works for once!


----------



## Nostrano

I try to fold, but at the moment i cannot get a wireless connection at all, time to convince the parents that runing a cable through the house is the best idea


----------



## markt

See, I knew you had the big guns.Sweet...


----------



## cognoscenti

Lol dont get me started on wireless!! Aggghhhhh


----------



## Chozart

Wireless works fine for me. I am completely wireless, and with a simple router, no worries.

And see... I knew you were going after gibby


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Wireless works fine for me. I am completely wireless, and with a simple router, no worries.

And see... I knew you were going after gibby










And I was going after you Mr. 10 spot.
Now go big or go home









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## cognoscenti

Well its tricky since its a flaky netgear wireless bridge connecting from a server room on to another netgear router in another room through brickwalls.
It would be easier if i had a wireless card in each PC but I was NotFreds diskless USB folding mainly until gpu2 came out so icouldnt use wireless.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Well its tricky since its a flaky netgear wireless bridge connecting from a server room on to another netgear router in another room through brickwalls.
It would be easier if i had a wireless card in each PC but I was NotFreds diskless USB folding mainly until gpu2 came out so icouldnt use wireless.


I would drill a hole through that brick and run an ethernet cable.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Well Im starting to see what happens when my wireless bridge actually works for once!



















dear god, what do you having running?!?


----------



## mega_option101

I knew it was all strategy when cog said that she was down to one folding rig









Congrats cog!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

trying to trick us into feeling bad for you and slowing down, then BAM! 33k day!


----------



## marsey99

shes overclocking the nuts off this q66 before she gives it away









thats a point, how far have you clocked with this cpu?


----------



## markt

Just added another 9600 gt to the farm.they do 4k a day Ithink .


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Just added another 9600 gt to the farm.they do 4k a day Ithink .


So far there showing about 4200PPD 
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ti-nvidia.html

Add to the data with yours


----------



## cognoscenti

I drop to one running folder each time the wireless bridge goes down.
Its sometimes 8+ hours before I can go and reset it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, why not get a new wireless access point for like 40-50 bucks?


----------



## cognoscenti

I only just bought this one!
From reading it sounds like a netgear issue with wpa encryption and the bridge.
Maybe I will go in and turn their encryption off and not say anything.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sounds like a plan


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I only just bought this one!
From reading it sounds like a netgear issue with wpa encryption and the bridge.
* Maybe I will go in and turn their encryption off and not say anything.*


Well worth checking it out. Sounds like that could be the issue.


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


I only just bought this one!
From reading it sounds like a netgear issue with wpa encryption and the bridge.
Maybe I will go in and turn their encryption off and not say anything.


could be the net cupular interfering with WAN interface battery....


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
I only just bought this one!
From reading it sounds like a netgear issue with wpa encryption and the bridge.
Maybe I will go in and turn their encryption off and not say anything.

Yup!! Same thing here so I went to go buy another wireless router (TRENDnet)


----------



## The Duke

What happened to all teh trash talk you bunch of trash buckets?


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


What happened to all teh trash talk you bunch of trash buckets?


I try,but my wittiness is the lame....sad face... I will mime my frown...hands hands.....


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


What happened to all teh trash talk you bunch of trash buckets?


Having some issues here at W_OC Central...So I'm in no position at current time...

Got few things on the way that should fix everything...


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
What happened to all teh trash talk you bunch of trash buckets?

I tried baiting Chozart when I passed him for the #9 spot on the 24 hour average.........but he wouldn't bite.
Either he missed the post, considers me an insignificant threat overall, or stuck his tail between his legs and whimpered off









I didn't have a chance at core2, the breeze may have given him the chills and he sought medical attention.

I believe Kilzon is next. Outta the way grasshopper, my 280 replacement is here









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## The Duke

Why you litlrat, I aught to ..... <inserts famous voice>


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
I tried baiting Chozart when I passed him for the #9 spot on the 24 hour average.........but he wouldn't bite.
Either he missed the post, considers me an insignificant threat overall, or stuck his tail between his legs and whimpered off









I didn't have a chance at core2, the breeze may have given him the chills and he sought medical attention.

I believe Kilzon is next. Outta the way grasshopper, my 280 replacement is here









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Oh great, one more I gotta worry about. Good job though.


----------



## matt_s989

Looks like The Duke and Litlrat is about to pass me shortly :swearing: I need more folding power....


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
Looks like The Duke and Litlrat is about to pass me shortly :swearing: I need more folding power....

What rigs do you have folding?


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
What rigs do you have folding?

Right now just two vmware clients on my quad and one on a 2.2ghz AMD Turion, I have an E6400 setup but it needs to be reconnected to the net.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
Right now just two vmware clients on my quad and one on a 2.2ghz AMD Turion, I have an E6400 setup but it needs to be reconnected to the net.

Slap a 8800 in there and crank up the points... wait, we won't be able to trash on you if you do


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Slap a 8800 in there and crank up the points... wait, we won't be able to trash on you if you do
















Need to find one reasonably cheap, trying to hold off on gpu upgrade until the 4870x2 comes out


----------



## marsey99

prices are about to drop for nv too, [email protected]Â£150







should push all cards bellow it down a few quid









im just hoping it pulls the 98gx2 down a bit more then i might bite


----------



## BenBrown

Wow Litlratt and PGT96AJT are getting way to close for comfort, well at least Litlratt anyway.










I think it is time to turn the fire up a little.


----------



## markt

I added another 9600gt,should be seeing some results in my average soon, hopefully I'll be getting about 24k a day.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Wow Litlratt and PGT96AJT are getting way to close for comfort, well at least Litlratt anyway.

I think it is time to turn the fire up a little.


That ain't gonna do it, Ben.
Just got my replacement 280 running. 19+k on this rig.
2 8800 GTs should be here Monday or Tuesday


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
That ain't gonna do it, Ben.
Just got my replacement 280 running. 19+k on this rig.
2 8800 GTs should be here Monday or Tuesday


















Well CRAP! You will be the first person that has passed me since I started folding. At least I broke the top 100 before you


----------



## Chozart

Need power. Will be getting power. USPS lost damn 8800GTS :swearing:


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Need power. Will be getting power. USPS lost damn 8800GTS :swearing:

Sure.................blame it on my employer


----------



## Chozart

Of course. You find it for me then









Oh well.. stuff happens. That's why you guys offer insurance


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Sure.................blame it on my employer









Na, you should pass the buck and blame it on your fellow employees


----------



## markt

Everytime I buy a new piece of hardware to boost ppd, the next day a stanford server goes down(ati server this morning).I always have to wait to see the benefits of trhe new stuff.


----------



## Chozart

Then stop buying new stuff for a while so you can maximize your ppd


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Then stop buying new stuff for a while so you can maximize your ppd









I thought I was by buying more goodies.

They'll probably have a server meltdown when I get another q6600,88 series rig(2 weeks),probably server will be down all day the day after.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I'm not good at being mean.

So I'll just spectate


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I'm not good at being mean.

So I'll just spectate









No you really have to mess w/us it's really gratifying.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Moving up the pack those of you in the 800's beware, I'm coming for you. LOL









How's that for smack talking.


----------



## Chozart

Wait.. let me get my binoculars... oh... right... there you are.

well... to those in the 800's... that's good enough smack


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Wait.. let me get my binoculars... oh... right... there you are.

well... to those in the 800's... that's good enough smack










Hey now only started the 14th, getting 4800 PPD from GPU2 client. Don't make me find another monitor and get the other one involved.









Correction the 14th.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Hey now only started the 14th, getting 4800 PPD from GPU2 client. Don't make me find another monitor and get the other one involved.









Correction the 14th.

Go get that monitor. Now.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Go get that monitor. Now.

I'm sandbagging. Shhhh. I want that Q6600.







I will just have to locate one, also waiting for my other mobo to come back from RMA and I may just split the two for now.


----------



## Chozart

hahaha ok









I got my AMD rig together except PSU and GPU.... I hope to get it running in time for Cog's little giveaway


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i think i got a few things up my sleeve in time for the competition, wont be permanent








but hopefully enough to get me in the running


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i think i got a few things up my sleeve in time for the competition, wont be permanent








but hopefully enough to get me in the running











You didn't think I just had another GT did you?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i might have a few temp quads and PS3s folding for me


----------



## The Duke

Dang its hot in here








I'm trashing on my PC room


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Dang its hot in here








I'm trashing on my PC room










My little PC room was always warmer, but since starting to fold, it now stays at a comfortable 85-90F. Wife is doesn't care to come in much.


----------



## verbatim81973

Wow, I am dropping like a rock in the ranks, dang Nvidia folders!!!


----------



## The Duke

Yep, dang nVidia folders... I have a token ATI on the team








But I may bring up a HD2600 from the Minors soon


----------



## Tufelhunden

The Nvidia Client is amazing. I just overclocked mine last night and it still hasn't decided at what speed it is folding, going up little by little according to FahMon.


----------



## Indignity

Hmm... the gent that sold me the 2 extra 8800GTs & the 8800GTS says that there's 13 days left for step-up









I think 2 9800GTXs would do pretty nicely don't ya think?


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Hmm... the gent that sold me the 2 extra 8800GTs & the 8800GTS says that there's 13 days left for step-up









I think 2 9800GTXs would do pretty nicely don't ya think?


Nah, you don't need them, terrible folders. Try the 4870s


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Nah, you don't need them, terrible folders. Try the 4870s









As spoken from the individual that just spent $1200+ on his VGAs


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
As spoken from the individual that just spent $1200+ on his VGAs









I didn't suggest that you not spend your money. I suggested that you spend your money on something else.

2 8800GTs coming Monday. Pick it up kiddies!!!!


----------



## marsey99

any1 with an ati card folding can you try the f3 and f7 keys whilst you have the display viewer onscreen please.

i just want to know if the ati cards can switch backgrounds between ati and nv like i can


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I didn't suggest that you not spend your money. I suggested that you spend your money on something else.

2 8800GTs coming Monday. Pick it up kiddies!!!!


I know I am just enjoying it while it lasts, but I squeezed in front of ya again









Which could change by the next point update


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I know I am just enjoying it while it lasts, but I squeezed in front of ya again









Which could change by the next point update









We'll see. I should do around 20k today. That may get me back ahead of ya.


----------



## marsey99

nobody folding on an ati card?


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
nobody folding on an ati card?

'yeah... some people are, but since they give less than half of the ppd of an nVidia card (which is due to the client not tapping into the full capacity of the newest ATI cards), you don't hear them talkin' trash with us here


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


nobody folding on an ati card?


Only 3870x2 and a 2900xt.


----------



## mega_option101

ENTERPRISE IM COMING FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
ENTERPRISE IM COMING FOR YOU!!!!









Hey. No picking on E. *taps banhammer*


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Hey. No picking on E. *taps banhammer*

Its time to stop holding his hand now Chozart and move on


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Its time to stop holding his hand now Chozart and move on



















Oh well.. I am sure E will get back at ya. One way or another...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 









Oh well.. I am sure E will get back at ya. One way or another...











Don't worry I sent him a PM


----------



## Chozart

ok... who is on my to-pass list:
nitteo in 4.3 Days (easy... he ain't folding for us right now... how dare he :swearing







.
Bal3Wolf in 6.4 Days (mmmm expected a bit more of a fight from him)
MADMAX22 in 6.8 Days (hey... quit struggling. I am gonna get ya anyways).

Everyone in my rearview mirror is a month or more away... enough time to upgrade before they get too close


----------



## =Digger=

Some people are moving up on me too fast, will have to post some WU if I can ever figure out this GPU2 thing that replaces MPI...Hmmm...







...:swearing:


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 









Oh well.. I am sure E will get back at ya. One way or another...

maybe I should my rig in E's name on [email protected]


----------



## CL3P20

..added another ~4800 PPD to the [email protected] today! Go OCN.. 1 mill PPD soon enough! Should be enough to put me into the top 15 producers too.


----------



## grunion

Someone's gettin bumped


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Hot Damn everybody is getting all this new gear... I guess its time to invest...


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Someone's gettin bumped


IHehe'..we shall see.I was really shooting to best Chozy's PPD..but can entertain two I guess. @ ~70$ for a 8800GS..I plan on slinging another one at least. Two might just put me in the dog house for a bit.


----------



## mega_option101

Nice Gear


----------



## loco1172

taeric get over in the slowlane will ya stop holding up traffic


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
IHehe'..we shall see.I was really shooting to best Chozy's PPD..but can entertain two I guess. @ ~70$ for a 8800GS..I plan on slinging another one at least. Two might just put me in the dog house for a bit.









You're only 5000 ppd behind me now... I'd better be careful. Good thing I have new gear coming also


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
You're only 5000 ppd behind me now... I'd better be careful. Good thing I have new gear coming also









That's what you think


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
That's what you think
















YOu think I don't have new gear coming?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
YOu think I don't have new gear coming?









I think (know) that you're not going to _ever_ receive that gear


----------



## Havegooda

My goodness, this is one competitive competition!

~Gooda~


----------



## Chozart

:swearing:

I am in a pissed off mood right now. I am just going to infract anyone who even dares getting close to me in points.

How's that?

Abuse of power?

Yes.

Do I care?

No.

well.

Maybe.

I am pissed off though (not because of this thread, but ... never mind)

:swearing:


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

mega high jacked the delivery truck, i heard it from the interwebz


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


mega high jacked the delivery truck, i heard it from the interwebz


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


:swearing:

I am in a pissed off mood right now. I am just going to infract anyone who even dares getting close to me in points.

How's that?

Abuse of power?

Yes.

Do I care?

No.

well.

Maybe.

I am pissed off though (not because of this thread, but ... never mind)

:swearing:



Dude...C'mon let's have a hug.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


Dude...C'mon let's have a hug.



















Thank you... feel better now.


----------



## Havegooda

~Gooda~


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*










Thank you... feel better now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*











~Gooda~


now I don't wanna go pick out curtains with you fella's, but...Hmmm where's the bear hug smilie?


----------



## cognoscenti

wow people have gone crazy in the last 2 months!


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


wow people have gone crazy in the last 2 months!


It's the GPU client and, be advised, you're on my hit list


----------



## cognoscenti

hey thats not fair!







Im over invested in this already.
What are you using now as well as your monster pc?


----------



## loco1172

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


wow people have gone crazy in the last 2 months!


all your fault :swearing:


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


hey thats not fair!







Im over invested in this already.
What are you using now as well as your monster pc?


PS3 and an e6600 on SMP.
2 8800GTs Monday should put me just shy of 30k.
When I get back from the National Rifle Championships, I'll add 2 more GTs or GSs.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I like Chozart to hold my hand he moisturises!

LOL Guardian lets build an army !


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
I like Chozart to hold my hand he moisturises!

LOL Guardian lets build an army !

One of these days you're going to have to let go


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
One of these days you're going to have to let go
















It will happen soon


----------



## cognoscenti

Nice Grunion!









And Litlratt I'm not speaking to you if you pass me ;-)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok guys look out im back to shake up the #s some


----------



## Fossil

Watch out fellas! I got my hands on an ECS mini-ATX for $30. Now to get a cheap Allendale, find a cheap 8800GT and I'll have another rig folding.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Watch out fellas! I got my hands on an ECS mini-ATX for $30. Now to get a cheap Allendale, find a cheap 8800GT and I'll have another rig folding.










Nice


----------



## Fossil

Alright scratch the Allendale, I can get a P4 3ghz for $30 and it's only going to be used for helping the GPU2 client fold so a dual-core isn't necessary. I got some cheap memory, now I need to find a cheap Power supply an 8800 and I'm good.


----------



## mega_option101

Welcome back Bal3Wolf!!!


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Nice Grunion!









And Litlratt I'm not speaking to you if you pass me ;-)

Now I have 2 good reasons to do it


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Watch out fellas! I got my hands on an ECS mini-ATX for $30. Now to get a cheap Allendale, find a cheap 8800GT and I'll have another rig folding.









Thats the spirit








Anyone give you any crap and just call Uncle Duke. I know people that can take care of them like they never exhisted. Then we'll split up there farm and and add them to ours


----------



## Chozart

:swearing:

I am a HDD short .... crap. Gotta wait to fire my fifth rig up


----------



## biatchi

usb pen?


----------



## Chozart

looking for it







That's probably the way it'll go


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Thats the spirit








Anyone give you any crap and just call Uncle Duke. I know people that can take care of them like they never exhisted. Then we'll split up there farm and and add them to ours










LOL! I happen to have ties with the IHU, who you ask? THE INTERNET HITMAN UNDERGROUND OF COURSE!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


LOL! I happen to have ties with the IHU, who you ask? THE INTERNET HITMAN UNDERGROUND OF COURSE!


HEY, does that me we don't share the spoils then








You hord, you sucki :swearing: See if I ever share anything with you again


----------



## =Digger=

Not only have I now got all my machines back to running SMP, I have finally got GPU2 running on my sig rig....







.....

Just thouht I'd mention that I ordered a Q9450, and another 8800 GT to turn my third machine into a quad, so that I can run GPU2 on it too and see how close I can get....


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Not only have I now got all my machines back to running SMP, I have finally got GPU2 running on my sig rig....







.....

Just thouht I'd mention that I ordered a Q9450, and another 8800 GT to turn my third machine into a quad, so that I can run GPU2 on it too and see how close I can get....










Id say Great to you, but you didn rub him with both GPUs folding so... if its both then you have to do a better job of trashing people


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Id say Great to you, but you didn rub him with both GPUs folding so... if its both then you have to do a better job of trashing people










Don't get me started on trash talk DUKE :swearing:


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Don't get me started on trash talk DUKE :swearing:


OH, ya think so do ya, well :swearing: to you to so







to that pile of :turd: you have yet to spew


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


OH, ya think so do ya, well :swearing: to you to so







to that pile of :turd: you have yet to spew










Not so







buddy!!! I'm stil not done :swearing:

BTW you're the







of the :turd: so









Say cheese


----------



## =Digger=

I'd be able to get all four computers running everything again in three days...as it is I'll have to settle for two of my computers, an upgrade in the offing and my native good looks...


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Not so







buddy!!! I'm stil not done :swearing:

BTW you're the







of the :turd: so









Say cheese


----------



## markt

Sorry Frankenpc just passed ,took your no.23 spot.

Broke 24000 pts yesterdayAttachment 78464


----------



## The Duke

Hmmm, who to trash on today


----------



## cognoscenti

Duke


----------



## Tufelhunden

Coming for you Microx256. 2 more days and your mine. Bwahahaha.









Okay it's sad we're in the lower half of the ladder but gotta talk smack to someone.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Duke































Well, I sure can't trash you because your like mirror and it will just bounce back at me









(Did you remove me from your contest? I with drew!)


----------



## Nostrano

I'm trying to think of a way to convince my parents i NEED a GTX280 Tri SLI system.

For some reason even though i earn my own money they still wont let me upgrade without a real need for it


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


I'm trying to think of a way to convince my parents i NEED a GTX280 Tri SLI system.

For some reason even though i earn my own money they still wont let me upgrade without a real need for it










For folding that's actually not the most efficient way. 4 8800GT's in two rigs will at least fold at well (and with the SMP clients on the CPUs they'll fold better for sure).

You should convince them you need a second rig (data server..







)


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


I'm trying to think of a way to convince my parents i NEED a GTX280 Tri SLI system.

For some reason even though i earn my own money they still wont let me upgrade without a real need for it











Hmmm................................... Maybe it's the bazillion jiggawatts they draw from the wall the don't find very appealing


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


For folding that's actually not the most efficient way. 4 8800GT's in two rigs will at least fold at well (and with the SMP clients on the CPUs they'll fold better for sure).

You should convince them you need a second rig (data server..







)


They already complain we have too many computers (which is actually nothing compared to a lot of members here)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Hmmm................................... Maybe it's the bazillion jiggawatts they draw from the wall the don't find very appealing










lol i haven't told them how much power they use, im scared they will start charging me for my power usage


----------



## The Duke

Formaggio


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


lol i haven't told them how much power they use, im scared they will start charging me for my power usage


Yeah, I had to start paying the cost of the electricity above the cost for the previous year. Since the cost of power goes up during the summer months, note how my folding points have dropped.


----------



## Chozart

It's summer. My folding performance is my best ever. Wait until it's winter again


----------



## Litlratt

Another one bites the dust. #7 now.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Whoever this mklvotep character is..............you're next.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Another one bites the dust. #7 now.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Whoever this mklvotep character is..............you're next.

I have no idea who that would be


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I have no idea who that would be









Shhh Chozart.

I'm baiting


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


wow people have gone crazy in the last 2 months!


Crazy is an understatement.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Crazy is an understatement.


You think


----------



## CL3P20

I know I have..just got another 8800gs/SC today..running on sig'd rig for another ~3100ppd. That is going to make next week a good one for the stats.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


It's summer. My folding performance is my best ever. Wait until it's winter again










Some of us dont have money to burn on electricity....


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Some of us dont have money to burn on electricity....


The GPU2 client doesn't use *that* much power.

Plus, I pay a fixed rate for my utilities (included in rent). Some day, my landlady will blow a fuse (other than the ones I blow once in a while)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Another one bites the dust. #7 now.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Whoever this mklvotep character is..............you're next.


You can dream about that, and even if your average exceeds mine I've got like 700,000 more points than you. And I also have more hardware on the way. yesterday I got 24,000 pts,today about the same ...you've got a little ways to go.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


You can dream about that, and even if your average exceeds mine I've got like 700,000 more points than you. And I also have more hardware on the way. yesterday I got 24,000 pts,today about the same ...you've got a little ways to go.


Hopefully, another 10k ppd tomorrow.

And I choose not to consider the "What did you do for me yesterday" stat


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Hopefully, another 10k ppd tomorrow.

And I choose not to consider the "What did you do for me yesterday" stat










Is your MOM gonna let get another pc?Where were you talking all that crap with a lousy 400k


----------



## The Duke

Is the 5216 WU a pig or what :swearing: PPD fell a bunch with it


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Is your MOM gonna let get another pc?


Yes, she bought it for me yesterday, and my Dad is going to hook it up


----------



## Chozart

Now all this thrash talking is good and such, but.....

*:swearing:We're still doing ONLY ~815,000 ppd as overclock.net :swearing:*

We need to get over a million. NOW. Understood?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


The GPU2 client doesn't use *that* much power.

Plus, I pay a fixed rate for my utilities (included in rent). Some day, my landlady will blow a fuse (other than the ones I blow once in a while)


When I go off to college, power wont be an issue. Everyone can send their rigs to me for free electricity. We can see how many rigs we can fit in one dorm room and how long it will take for my room mate to kill me


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Now all this thrash talking is good and such, but.....

*:swearing:We're still doing ONLY ~815,000 ppd as overclock.net :swearing:*

We need to get over a million. NOW. Understood?


Are you offering to hand out free 8800s to everyone to fold on


----------



## loco1172

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Is the 5216 WU a pig or what :swearing: PPD fell a bunch with it










your pc's are going on strike they miss the


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Now all this thrash talking is good and such, but.....

*:swearing:We're still doing ONLY ~815,000 ppd as overclock.net :swearing:*

We need to get over a million. NOW. Understood?


I'm working on it, with all that was just said its going to be a bit of a war. I'm really impressed with lilrat's rig and I'm glad he's on the team ,but I thought you were supposed to talk crap when you actually had the results.


----------



## cognoscenti

Lol you guys!


----------



## Havegooda

Lulz.

~Gooda~


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm working on it, with all that was just said its going to be a bit of a war. I'm really impressed with lilrat's rig and I'm glad he's on the team ,but I thought you were supposed to talk crap when you actually had the results.


I'm working on it.

And all this time I was under the mistaken impression that I was merely giving you a friendly warning that you were in the process of being passed in the top 20 EOC


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


And I also have more hardware on the way.


hmmm...







You & I keep producing around the same PPD.. I can't let you have more than me tho right?

Nah, I can't! wife would kill me if she found out


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I'm working on it.

And all this time I was under the mistaken impression that I was merely giving you a friendly warning that you were in the process of being passed in the top 20 EOC










I was a little extreme last night , sorry about that. Truth of the matter is ,your average w/a couple more 88's will be better than mine as it is,but I too am getting 2 more 88's this week also. Just it'll be by wed or thursday. Anyway comptetion between us and everybody else benefits the team and the cause in general.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


hmmm...







You & I keep producing around the same PPD.. I can't let you have more than me tho right?

Nah, I can't! wife would kill me if she found out
























As it is for me I have to kinda sneak these new 88's in. Fortunately I got about 8-10 pcie slots I can fill right now.








I have four machines w/ nvidia cards in them as of 2 days ago ,and three with ati,all sli or crossfire boards,14 slots - 4 nvidia =10 left for nvidia cards.I'm ghoing to sell off my ati's.


----------



## mega_option101

ENTERPRISE I SEE YOU!!!!


----------



## mega_option101

No soup for you ENTERPRISE!!!

You're in my rear view mirror now


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I was a little extreme last night , sorry about that. Truth of the matter is ,your average w/a couple more 88's will be better than mine as it is,but I too am getting 2 more 88's this week also. Just it'll be by wed or thursday. Anyway comptetion between us and everybody else benefits the team and the cause in general.


Agreed.

Got the GTs in this morning.
Leadtek 256mb with 177.35 Cuda drivers and latest GPU2.
9178 ppd. I need a quad in that rig


----------



## Indignity

*sniffs*

Smells Duke (is it pronounced dook-ie?)


----------



## loco1172

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


*sniffs*

Smells Duke (is it pronounced dook-ie?)



















is that the duke in the video?


----------



## BLAKIE33

Almost at position 5oo,Well will be by the morning.Gonna change these 177.66 drivers my ppd have slowed loads since i changed from 177.41 and even .35 also i think.
What drivers anyone recomend on here ?Or wont tell as im climbing those charts pretty quickly


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


Almost at position 5oo,Well will be by the morning.Gonna change these 177.66 drivers my ppd have slowed loads since i changed from 177.41 and even .35 also i think.
What drivers anyone recomend on here ?Or wont tell as im climbing those charts pretty quickly










I think the 35's are the best. At least, they're the ones I like


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I think the 35's are the best. At least, they're the ones I like









Agreed, that's what I'm using.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Agreed.

Got the GTs in this morning.
Leadtek 256mb with 177.35 Cuda drivers and latest GPU2.
9178 ppd. I need a quad in that rig










Whats wrong with that ppd?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Agreed.

Got the GTs in this morning.
Leadtek 256mb with 177.35 Cuda drivers and latest GPU2.
9178 ppd. I need a quad in that rig









Looks like its gonna crowded at the top.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Whats wrong with that ppd?


Not enough.
Going to add 2 more GTs this week.


----------



## Indignity

WHOOOT!!! Up to #50 & about to hit 600,000 & just passed ya Duke


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
WHOOOT!!! Up to #50 & about to hit 600,000 & just passed ya Duke










A pooo, your only putting out 2x the PPD as me!
What took you so long


----------



## BenBrown

Rooster Cogburn is next on my list....


----------



## mortimersnerd

Watch out, I just bought a few toys







You'll see the results within a day or two...or maybe a week


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Rooster Cogburn is next on my list....









Who me?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Who me?









Pull his hair!!!


----------



## nitteo

Chozart, mklvotep, CognoscentiUK, Wannabe_OC and Indignity...what took you so long?









Sometimes I think I should switch for 10 days to add a mill.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Who me?









Nah, actually I am refering to The Duke (which I was hoping his name was in reference to one of John Wayne's nicknames). One of Jon Wayne's characters was Rooster Cogburn.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Pull his hair!!!









I keep my hair pretty short, so that's not gonna happen


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Chozart, mklvotep, CognoscentiUK, Wannabe_OC and Indignity...what took you so long?









Sometimes I think I should switch for 10 days to add a mill.









Com'on bro, just do it. Don't think about it.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Chozart, mklvotep, CognoscentiUK, Wannabe_OC and Indignity...what took you so long?









Sometimes I think I should switch for 10 days to add a mill.










About to get a bit faster, Right now I got 2 8800gt's, 2 9600 gt's, 3instances smp,3870x2,2900 xt, and receiving 2x 9600gso's priority from newegg. I've had 2 pc's bsod for how long I don't know(at work), but I believe I resolved the issue.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Hmmm! Should catch C_Squared33 in about a week. LOL okay not much smack talking from the cargo hold but anyway.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Rooster Cogburn is next on my list....










Nice try, but you like most get the origin of my screen name wrong.
"Duke of Detroit" was my Duke Nukem name which I carried over to AAO but had to trim it due to adding the tags and the character limitations, here I simply use the Duke and it has nothing to do with John. 
So stop waisting you brain power on that and use it to get your folding rigs to be more productive


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Nice try, but you like most get the origin of my screen name wrong.
"Duke of Detroit" was my Duke Nukem name which I carried over to AAO but had to trimit due to adding the tags and the character limitations, here I simply use the Duke and it has nothing to do with John. 
So stop waisting you brain power on that and use it to get your folding rigs to be more productive










nothing to do with John "Duke" Wayne?.....







well crap there goes my comic strip idea I had for ya.

Hmmmm.....I can still make it work.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Nice try, but you like most get the origin of my screen name wrong.
"Duke of Detroit" was my Duke Nukem name which I carried over to AAO but had to trimit due to adding the tags and the character limitations, here I simply use the Duke and it has nothing to do with John. 
So stop waisting you brain power on that and use it to get your folding rigs to be more productive










Duke Nukem, huh. That explains the whole camera thing then. It should turn up about the time the new Duke Nukem comes out...


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Duke Nukem, huh. That explains the whole camera thing then. It should turn up about the time the new Duke Nukem comes out...









Ha HA, if you knew the situation none of you would find it funny


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


About to get a bit faster, Right now I got 2 8800gt's, 2 9600 gt's, 3instances smp,3870x2,2900 xt, and receiving 2x 9600gso's priority from newegg. I've had 2 pc's bsod for how long I don't know(at work), but I believe I resolved the issue.


Nice.

Maybe I should try smack-talking Indignity. I've got a feeling you're going to run out of slots before you run out of money.

If all goes well, somewhere around 35k ppd by this weekend.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Ha HA, if you knew the situation none of you would find it funny










I do so I don't find it funny anymore; hence, why I don't make reference to it.

But its like you've said millions of times. "You start to find things when you stop looking for them."


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Nice.

Maybe I should try smack-talking Indignity. I've got a feeling you're going to run out of slots before you run out of money.

If all goes well, somewhere around 35k ppd by this weekend.

For $1200 in Video Cards, I'd hope for 40k ppd









I'm still kinda a newb here, so I'm trying. Be nice to da newb now!

Waiting in line from eVGA for 2 8800GT cards to be upgraded to 9800GTXs & still have an additional card sitting around doing nothing at the moment. I have a Pent-D 820 that has a mobo with 1 PCI-e slot that I might try... That would be 3 x 8800GT 512mb, 1 640mb 8800GTS (G80) & 3 Quads each running dual SMP clients.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
For $1200 in Video Cards, I'd hope for 40k ppd









I'm still kinda a newb here, so I'm trying. Be nice to da newb now!

Waiting in line from eVGA for 2 8800GT cards to be upgraded to 9800GTXs & still have an additional card sitting around doing nothing at the moment. I have a Pent-D 820 that has a mobo with 1 PCI-e slot that I might try... That would be 3 x 8800GT 512mb, 1 640mb 8800GTS (G80) & 3 Quads each running dual SMP clients.

But they weren't purchased for folding. Assuming you're referring to the 280s.

The way I see it is that the ppd in folding is some of them there French benefits


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
But they weren't purchased for folding. Assuming you're referring to the 280s.

The way I see it is that the ppd in folding is some of them there French benefits










Unless you are speaking toast or fries, I think you mean 'fringe' though.

Although I bet you could cook up some mean french toast on them cards









I'll have to check out the HWBot stuff in your sig when I get a few. I gave up benching when I realized I couldn't afford to keep purchasing the latest & greatest.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I was a little extreme last night , sorry about that. Truth of the matter is ,your average w/a couple more 88's will be better than mine as it is,but I too am getting 2 more 88's this week also. Just it'll be by wed or thursday. Anyway comptetion between us and everybody else benefits the team and the cause in general.

haha nice work Mark







...youve now fired up the most competitive guy on here!
Good for Fah..bad for us


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Unless you are speaking toast or fries, I think you mean 'fringe' though.

Although I bet you could cook up some mean french toast on them cards









I'll have to check out the HWBot stuff in your sig when I get a few. I gave up benching when I realized I couldn't afford to keep purchasing the latest & greatest.

Apparently, the "them there" wasn't enough of a clue to suggest the humor in it.

I built my main rig to game, but benching is also fun.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
haha nice work Mark







...youve now fired up the most competitive guy on here!
Good for Fah..bad for us

And you would be the most competitive gal


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Unless you are speaking toast or fries, I think you mean 'fringe' though.

Although I bet you could cook up some mean french toast on them cards









I'll have to check out the HWBot stuff in your sig when I get a few. I gave up benching when I realized I couldn't afford to keep purchasing the latest & greatest.

lol...French. hehe


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
And you would be the most competitive gal









Lol I am rather, all I need to do is take up target shooting (is that the proper name?) although on second thought I bet it hurts ones shoulder.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Lol I am rather, all I need to do is take up target shooting (is that the proper name?) although on second thought I bet it hurts ones shoulder.

If done properly, no it doesn't.
Actually, the Brits are very, very good at long range team shooting. Arguably, the best in the world.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin* 
lol...French. hehe

What's wrong with French!?!!! :swearing:

I thought you liked us


----------



## marsey99

lol

150k for me, hehehehehehehe


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


lol

150k for me, hehehehehehehe










What are you folding on???


----------



## Gollie

Gollie is trying to get back in the top 20!

2 new GPU's on the way. Cog really upped the stakes with the contest.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Gollie is trying to get back in the top 20!

2 new GPU's on the way. Cog really upped the stakes with the contest.


Nice one


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
What are you folding on???









just my sig, started the 26th of last month


----------



## SZayat

ha... I going up


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


just my sig, started the 26th of last month










SMP or GPU2 ?


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*


ha... I going up












I'd better be careful


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I'd better be careful










Chozart you're next lol


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*


ha... I going up












The addiction starts slow...


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Chozart you're next lol










I'm limping a little. Need to figure out if all my cores are being reported properly by stanford, since I might be missing one









and still waiting for the hardware upgrades...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I'm limping a little. Need to figure out if all my cores are being reported properly by stanford, since I might be missing one









and still waiting for the hardware upgrades...


Have you found that MIA 8800?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


What's wrong with French!?!!! :swearing:

I thought you liked us










So thats what the







smiley means


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


So thats what the







smiley means
























You love it


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Have you found that MIA 8800?


Nope, but I'll be receiving a refund. Which will go toward an 8800GT









Thus, the upcoming changes are: one 8800GT to be shipped today, and another 8800GT to be shipped by the end of this week.

Then, next up could (should) be an 8800GTS 512MB (G92)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Nope, but I'll be receiving a refund. Which will go toward an 8800GT









Thus, the upcoming changes are: one 8800GT to be shipped today, and another 8800GT to be shipped by the end of this week.

Then, next up could (should) be an 8800GTS 512MB (G92)


Any particular reason why your getting a GTS?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Nope, but I'll be receiving a refund. Which will go toward an 8800GT









Thus, the upcoming changes are: one 8800GT to be shipped today, and another 8800GT to be shipped by the end of this week.

Then, next up could (should) be an 8800GTS 512MB (G92)


I nominate Chozart as Predident of OCN's OC&F Anonymous.

Hi I'm The Duke and I'm an OC and Folding addict.
<croud> Hi Duke
<Chozart> Hi everyone, together we can make good use of our addiction and bring OCN to over a million PPD








<group> *Chozart*, *Chozart*, *Chozart*,


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Any particular reason why your getting a GTS?


I can probably get a good deal on it







If not, I might get an HD 4870 in anticipation of the ATI client update


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I can probably get a good deal on it







If not, I might get an HD 4870 in anticipation of the ATI client update










Nice one









Let me know how that works out


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I nominate Chozart as Predident of OCN's OC&F Anonymous.

Hi I'm The Duke and I'm an OC and Folding addict.
<croud> Hi Duke
<Chozart> Hi everyone, together we can make good use of our addiction and bring OCN to over a million PPD








<group> *Chozart*, *Chozart*, *Chozart*,


Right on!









PS: I did tell you I got promoted... that hasn't even been taken into consideration







Now I will have more money to spend....









But I probably call it enough for the time being... time for some home audio upgrades.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Right on!









PS: I did tell you I got promoted... that hasn't even been taken into consideration







Now I will have more money to spend....









But I probably call it enough for the time being... time for some home audio upgrades.


Congrats on the promo


----------



## mega_option101

Nicely Done Chozart!!!

Im assuming its all because of those extra weekend shifts eh?


----------



## Chozart

Partly yep. At least I should be getting a more fixed schedule (I am hoping on Fridays and Saturdays off). By the way.. I work for a grocery store, and now am in management.

First thing on my list is a pair of B&W 683's with the appropriate hardware to power them (likely Rotel pre-amp, power-amp and CD-player)...


----------



## Tufelhunden

Congrats on the promo Chozart.

Back to smack talking.
Coming for you Mega. Check the rearview mirror, that little dot is me, and thanks to your Vista Smp guide should be gaining quicker.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Congrats on the promo Chozart.

Back to smack talking.
Coming for you Mega. Check the rearview mirror, that little dot is me, and thanks to your Vista Smp guide should be gaining quicker.










Keep dreaming


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Sorry guys all of you was ready to pass me







people were within a week to pass me now droped to 3 weeks and still going up







And i still gota get the other 2 cores of a quad to work right then that will add even more ppd.


----------



## Gollie

I Need More Money!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


haha nice work Mark







...youve now fired up the most competitive guy on here!
Good for Fah..bad for us



Oops


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Oops









I would appreciate it if you and Indignity would quit flip flopping between #5 and #6. I keep getting confused about who it is I'm gunning for


----------



## markt

Attachment 78702I haven't got my 9600gso's(2) yet but looks ok today.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Keep dreaming










I am, I am. Going to have to fire up the other 8800GT.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
I would appreciate it if you and Indignity would quit flip flopping between #5 and #6. I keep getting confused about who it is I'm gunning for









I'm gonna throw that 8800 in that Pent-D rig tomorrow to get a jump start on mark before he gets his two new cards going.


----------



## CL3P20

Fresh outta presidents, ATM ..so resorted to vmod'ing for a small, scoot in PPD.


----------



## loco1172

i was cooking for a while







tobad i cant run like that 24\\7 :swearing:


----------



## Heavy Light 117

DemiGod I shall have your head on a spike and take that 20th position from your cold, dead hands.

jk but seriously you're going down son









Attachment 78729


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol heavy but you do know as month gets closer to end its gonna take 15+k to stay in top 20.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Lol heavy but you do know as month gets closer to end its gonna take 15+k to stay in top 20.


















just ordered another card

edit: overnight shipping ftw


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I'd better be careful










well I think you should









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


The addiction starts slow...










and it feels so good


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


I'm gonna throw that 8800 in that Pent-D rig tomorrow to get a jump start on mark before he gets his two new cards going.


I should be getting mine today but I have to follow that tutorial on dual gpu, never done it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol heavy but you do know as month gets closer to end its gonna take 15+k to stay in top 20.


Its not boring, that's for sure.


----------



## wickedwahine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


DemiGod I shall have your head on a spike and take that 20th position from your cold, dead hands.

jk but seriously you're going down son









Attachment 78729


DemiGod has fallen from Mount Olympus... as Mr. Heavy rises above the clouds. Ahhhh! I can tell a man who fancies himself a god feels a very human chill crawl up his spine.









Good luck DemiGod... 
jk I'm actually on Heavy's cheer leading squad


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wickedwahine*


DemiGod has fallen from Mount Olympus... as Mr. Heavy rises above the clouds. Ahhhh! I can tell a man who fancies himself a god feels a very human chill crawl up his spine.









Good luck DemiGod... 
jk I'm actually on Heavy's cheer leading squad










I'm surprised that he didn't try to recruit Chozart as a cheerleader









He's good at


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


I'm gonna throw that 8800 in that Pent-D rig tomorrow to get a jump start on mark before he gets his two new cards going.


Get it in quick as you are about to be passed


----------



## DaCrusader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I'm surprised that he didn't try to recruit Chozart as a cheerleader









He's good at

















You are never going to let that go


----------



## The Duke

Almost 10K PPD to get in the top 20 :swearing:


----------



## Chozart

I wish my upgrades were here ... getting a little nervous. I have a feeling it'll take 15k pretty soon for the top-20


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaCrusader*


You are never going to let that go










All in the spirit of folding









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I wish my upgrades were here ... getting a little nervous. I have a feeling it'll take 15k pretty soon for the top-20


What's taking them so long :swearing:


----------



## Litlratt

This ought to wake up some of the sleeping giants


----------



## mega_option101




----------



## The Duke




----------



## biatchi




----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*












You do realize, if the next member ups to 4 I'll have to remove our posts


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I wish my upgrades were here ... getting a little nervous. I have a feeling it'll take 15k pretty soon for the top-20


Did you see me wave Chozart?







Last time I was in the top 20, I only needed ~2k ppd!







You guys are brutal!


----------



## BenBrown




----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*










































How dare you!!!


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Damn it I'm back at 21.:swearing:


----------



## Compaddict

Uh oh Duke, you just popped up on my radar. Better give it some gas!


----------



## The Duke

Duke just upped the pot with a bump on the bid


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Compaddict*


Uh oh Duke, you just popped up on my radar. Better give it some gas!










I have 5 ppl on my radar...

I should be able to hold off Compaddict but Core2 is going to pass me before I get my rig updated.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im setting my friends rig up tonight, two 9600's


----------



## biatchi

I'm going to get pwned by lots of perople unless I start gpu folding


----------



## The Duke

Heee hee, good luck core2 duo weird, you should be remaining in my mirror


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


I'm going to get pwned by lots of perople unless I start gpu folding










Oh ya baby


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


I'm going to get pwned by lots of perople unless I start gpu folding










ebay or whatever to sell that card and move on so people can't :swearing: at you


----------



## DeRock131

OK guys ive saved this post for a while but im finally in the 6k+ a day club. Now I figure I can throw out a few shot here and there.

Im new to this though so be nice guys


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


ebay or whatever to sell that card and move on so people can't :swearing: at you










Think I am going to have to. Any news on an updated Ati client?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


OK guys ive saved this post for a while but im finally in the 6k+ a day club. Now I figure I can throw out a few shot here and there.

Im new to this though so be nice guys










This is the "Friendly" trash talk, so stop being so nice







:swearing:









Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Think I am going to have to. Any news on an updated Ati client?


All we know so far is its in the works.


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


This is the "Friendly" trash talk, so stop being so nice







:swearing:









All we know so far is its in the works.


I just need a little warmup/ refresher time, or someone to give me some motivation


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeRock131*


I just need a little warmup/ refresher time, or someone to give me some motivation










:swearing: leave this thread now!!!!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
:swearing: leave this thread now!!!!









Your to soft on the new guy, get with it














:swearing:














:asleepys m


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Your to soft on the new guy, get with it














:swearing:














:asleepys m

well :swearing: you too


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
Damn it I'm back at 21.:swearing:

Back at 20.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I have 5 ppl on my radar...

I should be able to hold off Compaddict but Core2 is going to pass me before I get my rig updated.









You better hurry


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeRock131* 
OK guys ive saved this post for a while but im finally in the 6k+ a day club. Now I figure I can throw out a few shot here and there.

Im new to this though so be nice guys









you are to nice, if you cant think of anything, just make fun of the duke and his 'camera'

speaking of which
duke, pics!
i wanna see this farm!:swearing:


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I have 5 ppl on my radar...

I should be able to hold off Compaddict but Core2 is going to pass me before I get my rig updated.



















Better hurry on that update, I'll be passing you both today.


----------



## DeRock131

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
you are to nice, if you cant think of anything, just make fun of the duke and his 'camera'

speaking of which
duke, pics!
i wanna see this farm!:swearing:


And his favorite cheerleading outfit...


----------



## biatchi

Anybody used http://www.valueuk.com/ before?


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
Anybody used http://www.valueuk.com/ before?

ooooh sure, now you edit your post, now that I can't make fun of you for not fixing everything.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKAeric* 
ooooh sure, now you edit your post, now that I can't make fun of you for not fixing everything.











I'm a bit tired so I thought it was for the best, don't want to make myself look like/more-of a tard!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeRock131* 
And his favorite cheerleading outfit...









chozart is the cheerleader


----------



## Havegooda

Schubie is teh newb!

*scampers off*

~Gooda~


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


chozart is the cheerleader










Yes.... Yes he is


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Yep he is


----------



## AKAeric

!!!! UPS delivered my 2nd 8800GS today, but they left it at my damn gate. They better have hidden it in a damn bush or something... *some guy driving along... oh hey, a box!*


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Yep he is


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


Schubie is teh newb!

*scampers off*

~Gooda~


you'll get yours! :swearing:


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


!!!! UPS delivered my 2nd 8800GS today, but they left it at my damn gate. They better have hidden it in a damn bush or something... *some guy driving along... oh hey, a box!*


I just found a box outside a gate.... I wonder whats inside *opens it*


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


you'll get yours! :swearing:


Buhahahah!

Man, we're cranking out the points lately. EOC better watch out









~Gooda~


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i call dibs next time they leave a gfx card at Aerics gate!!


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


I just found a box outside a gate.... I wonder whats inside *opens it*










:swearing:

I REALLLLLLY hope its still there when I get home.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Yes.... Yes he is



























Chozart, Chozart, he's our man, if he can't do it, Mega_Option Can?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*











Chozart, Chozart, he's our man, if he can't do it, Mega_Option Can?











:lachen
ahah, that was awesome


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


:swearing:

I REALLLLLLY hope its still there when I get home.


Well, they allegedly left my 5000+ BE at the door when I was home and a friend was visiting. When the friend left there was nothing at the door. So, I checked my status which was 'delivered' durring that time! 
Hope its still there!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*











Chozart, Chozart, he's our man, if he can't do it, Mega_Option Can?











Nice one lol


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*











Chozart, Chozart, he's our man, if he can't do it, Mega_Option Can?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Nice one lol










That is one I'm not going to attempt to joke with.


----------



## Litlratt

As the Litlratt searches for his next victim, he wonders..........where could the elusive cogny be hiding?


----------



## Havegooda

Been playing mass effect all day. Terrible PPD, lol.

~Gooda~


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
What's wrong with French!?!!! :swearing:

I thought you liked us









Je dois-je faire! Aucun dÃ©lit manquez


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin* 
Je dois-je faire! Aucun dÃ©lit manquez









C'est bien ca que je pensais moi ami


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
C'est bien ca que je pensais moi ami









thanks google for translation









Mai j'ai fromage avec mon vin? lol


----------



## cognoscenti

Je suis votre maÃ®tre


----------



## Indignity

Iway inkthay ethay orum'sfay OSTAY atesstay atthay Englishway 
isway ethay onlyway anguagelay otay ebay usedway


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


thanks google for translation









Mai j'ai fromage avec mon vin? lol










I think that you meant: J'amerais du fromage avec mon vin









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Je suis votre maÃ®tre










Ci seulement tu pourait


----------



## cognoscenti




----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


----------



## Nostrano

...


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Check it out, my sister's old amd 64 rig was giving me like 100ppd but then i added a 9600gso and look at what happened. Her 9600 beats my 8800gts'.

Kinda of funny don't you think







considering her computer is so freaking old and her power supply is only 300watts with 19amps on the 12v rail.

btw the recommended requirements is 400watts with 26amps on the rail. That little computer is a champ to say the least


----------



## CL3P20

Her gpu is doing more PPD, because you are running 2x gpu clients off of one cpu.

*I have one 8800gs/sc, in one of my folding rigs.. doing 4900PPD. I have another in my sig'd rig, running same clocks, only doing ~3900PPD...because of the 2nd gpu. I also have one instance, cpu client running on sig'd rig with affinity changer. Whats even stranger, is no matter the shader increase, I cannot get more PPD from the 2nd gpu. Does this mean, I am cpu limited?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Her gpu is doing more PPD, because you are running 2x gpu clients off of one cpu.

*I have one 8800gs/sc, in one of my folding rigs.. doing 4900PPD. I have another in my sig'd rig, running same clocks, only doing ~3900PPD...because of the 2nd gpu. I also have one instance, cpu client running on sig'd rig with affinity changer. Whats even stranger, is no matter the shader increase, I cannot get more PPD from the 2nd gpu. Does this mean, I am cpu limited?

I doubt that's why. Her card is just faster then the cards I have. In fact if it were cpu limited then her card should be the one to suffer since she's running an old amd athlon cpu where as I am running a q6600 overclocked. As to your question about shader and increase in ppd, I noticed that too high of a shader decreased my performance (could have been the heat).

Also, I noticed you have xp. When I upgraded to vista i noticed a nice jump in performance and a decrease in cpu usage. In xp i had to dedicate a whole core to each gpu client...now i have one core for both clients and it doesn't go over 75%


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


As the Litlratt searches for his next victim, he wonders..........where could the elusive cogny be hiding?


haha saw you slide past me! good effort









What hardware are you now running as it says your last 24 hours was 40k ???


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


haha saw you slide past me! good effort









What hardware are you now running as it says your last 24 hours was 40k ???


Thx cog.
Main rig, 2 Leadtek 256Mb 88GTs, 2 EVGA 512Mb 88GT SCs and the PS3. In essence, 7 GPU2 clients and a PS3.


----------



## marsey99

Motorola modem died on me and my soft arsed isp take 4 days to give me another and then they gave me the same bloody one ffs.

back online now tho


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


Motorola modem died on me and my soft arsed isp take 4 days to give me another and then they gave me the same bloody one ffs.

back online now tho










A surfboard?


----------



## markt

STILL waiting for 2 9600 gso's and now I added a mobo for the next rig .I didn't buy a processor yet, waiting for the 31st to come ,just in case. Competition is gettin stiff though, but I'm quietly gearing up for my offensive....

btw,newegg takes too long. And I'm going go to look in town for some more cards, to hell w/online buying after newegg.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
A surfboard?

yep, sb5101e. was the conector on the back apparently.

so i lost about 80 hours, eoc statts have dropped like a stone and slappa and derock have past me, i will catch you :swearing:


----------



## BLAKIE33

At last in top 4oo in the Overclock.net top 1ooo list jumpted 32 places over night as im trying a new beta app out and cause its beta they give you more points,So i got 1o,ooo in 24-36 hours







even though at first [when first started folding around 3n half weeks ago i was getting around 10k -14k PPD now im writing them down every 24 hours to get a picture of whats going on.
I really want to get both cores up and running tho and would also love to get Famon working,Think thats what the apps called.As i tried 10 times but i always get message saying youve gotta load client!?!?!
Any help on bottom 2 matters would be exellent as i reakon i can get another 5k a day with what more kit ive got,
Also my PS3 is doing around 7-10 200,000 work load tasks a day so thats on 24/7,So at least theres some points comming in each day,better than nothing.Also i know quite a few people with quad and duel core processors i may lend them my old x18ooxt 512mb cards and let them fold with all my details lokted in so thatll be 5 PS3s in total and maybe 5 inc myne PCs all with 4 and 3 core CPU's.
All i wanted was to get 50.000 points ,
I got them now ,[55,260 To be Exact 3 hours ago],
Then wanted to get in top 1ooo,Did that in first 2-3 days easy but points to start of slow at first but for the new out there they do soon start racking up very quickly.
3] Then wanted to get in top 5oo.Done that today now at 47o [ish] and moving up quicklly as theres on a matter of a few points in the next 10 places and a 2oo-5oo max after this so thats a couple of work loads.
my 2 88ooGT steam thru a 250000k wl in 1 Hour 3o minuites so ill soon be there,
The CPU duel core Black Edition 64oo overclockted to 3424MHz takes much longer to finnish a W/Load.
So any help on the Fahmon setup for idiot guides and other question would be great.
so is over 6-1ok ain 24 hours ok? and whats the average ppd on a average joe computer? as i look on [email protected] site but can never find charts ext,of were i am and what i earnt per day, week, month ext.
Exellent thread by the way as its trash talking also i can only think of this lame but i dont know you decide!

I was tickling my partners ***** cat last night,With a feather....

She wasnt satasfied with the feather..
She wanted the whole blooming chicken. [BuMN BuM BuMMMMMM],


----------



## BLAKIE33

Another, and sorry for all that above its sending me bloody blind.

COMPUTERS: MALE OR FEMALE

An English teacher was explaining to his students the concept of gender association in the English language.

He stated how hurricanes at one time were given feminine names and how ships and planes were usually referred to as "she". One of the students raised their hand and asked "What gender is a computer"?

The teacher wasn't certain which it was, so he divided the class into two groups, males in one, females in the other, and asked them to decide if a computer should be masculine or feminine. Both groups were asked to give four reasons for their recommendation. The group of women concluded that computers should be referred to in the masculine gender, for the following reasons:

1. In order to get their attention, you have to turn them on.

2. They have a lot of data but are still clueless.

3. They are supposed to help you solve your problems, but half the time they cause the problem.

4. As soon as you commit to one, you realize that if you had waited a little longer, you could have had a better model.

The men, on the other hand, decided that computers should definitely be referred to in the feminine gender for the following reasons:

1. No one but their creator understands their internal logic.

2. The native language they use to communicate with other computers is incomprehensible to everyone else.

3. Even your smallest mistakes are stored in long-term memory for later retrieval.

4. As soon as you make a commitment to one, you find yourself spending half your paycheck on accessories for it.


----------



## gibsonnova74

That's good stuff there Blakie. So, are you having trouble getting fahmon to work?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

That's pretty funny.


----------



## marsey99

it starts slowing down once you hit the top 400 m8


----------



## Havegooda

Watch out Gibson


















~Gooda~


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


Watch out Gibson


















~Gooda~


How the heck did you do that?


----------



## Havegooda

Stored up a lot of WUs in my queue while the servers weren't accepting WUs, but were giving out. That was the update that they all registered on









~Gooda~


----------



## Tufelhunden

Mega coming for you. 4 days out.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Mega coming for you. 4 days out.

















Not so fast pal


----------



## markt

I hope we can get back to business,(Servers) I'm getting my new hardware anytime now.


----------



## Indignity

no chit eh?

My average dropped below 20k PPD with all the problems. Both Cog & Compaddict haven't updated in a while either I see


----------



## markt

I know from the stanford site that there are people staffed from 9a.m. to 7p.m., and this was a planned shutdown but w/ auniversity that size they can't afford to pay an IT student to be on an overnight shift to restart servers and such.


----------



## Indignity

If it was a planned shutdown, why wouldn't they have it staffed? There's also remote management that the IT Director should have been automatically notified via SMS or otherwise if the server went down unintentionally.
Sorry, I'm not coming down directly on you. I've had a similar situation where the Main offices of a company I was working for was on the East Coast & housed all of the company servers. A power failure there at 5pm caused the systems to reboot & sit at a friggin login screen (Lord knows why the auxiliary power didn't kick in either, but that's a whole nother story). All while that is happening, the offices in the Central US & Pacific Time Zones are left to twiddle their thumbs because they couldn't do their work.

I was just totally unimpressed with these server issues @ Stanford. Some form of control (Load-Balancing) should have been a priority in setting up a system where there are millions of remote PCs reporting their work units. Stanford isn't some lowly technical community college. They can afford the top people to manage their systems. Also, given the tools that are available to them, they still failed.

You'd also think that they would have looked at the Rolling Blackouts that were due to system problems the East Coast had a couple years ago & taken steps to avoid these issues.

_Wow, that was a rant! *Sorry*, I just hate when people don't think things through! The worse part was people had to dig through their own forum to find out *** was happening._


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
If it was a planned shutdown, why wouldn't they have it staffed? There's also remote management that the IT Director should have been automatically notified via SMS or otherwise if the server went down unintentionally.
Sorry, I'm not coming down directly on you. I've had a similar situation where the Main offices of a company I was working for was on the East Coast & housed all of the company servers. A power failure there at 5pm caused the systems to reboot & sit at a friggin login screen (Lord knows why the auxiliary power didn't kick in either, but that's a whole nother story). All while that is happening, the offices in the Central US & Pacific Time Zones are left to twiddle their thumbs because they couldn't do their work.

I was just totally unimpressed with these server issues @ Stanford. Some form of control (Load-Balancing) should have been a priority in setting up a system where there are millions of remote PCs reporting their work units. Stanford isn't some lowly technical community college. They can afford the top people to manage their systems. Also, given the tools that are available to them, they still failed.

You'd also think that they would have looked at the Rolling Blackouts that were due to system problems the East Coast had a couple years ago & taken steps to avoid these issues.

_Wow, that was a rant! *Sorry*, I just hate when people don't think things through! The worse part was people had to dig through their own forum to find out *** was happening._

That's exactly my thought. I'm sure the lawn maintenance crew at stanford has a higher budget than [email protected]


----------



## wierdo124

ATTN: TEAM ROUGH RIDERS!

Watch your back guys, Team Domination is firing up, and we're posed to take your sorry asses down!


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


That's exactly my thought. I'm sure the lawn maintenance crew at stanford has a higher budget than [email protected]


That would be total BS if you ask me then. Usually efforts like this are given "Grant Money" by the government & parties associated with the results (ie. John Hopkins and the various other national health systems). It's a great tax write-off for them. There's probably other entities outside of the US that benefit from this program as well.

For them to say they don't have the money is a bunch of BS imho. If it were being run right, they would have the aforementioned tools donated by Dell/Cisco/Microsoft, ect... Not to mention a ton of servers to handle the millions of packets being exchanged. I don't think they have a room full of old 200MHz Celeron Gateway PCs handling this for them.

For crying out loud!!!!!!!!!

/back to work


----------



## marsey99

i cant stop pmsl @
Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


ATTN: TEAM ROUGH RIDERS!

Watch your back guys, Team Domination is firing up, and we're posed to take your sorry asses down!


your chasing the wrong team


----------



## biatchi

Why^?


----------



## marsey99

yea? erm? not sure as it was a line full of dots?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


That's exactly my thought. I'm sure the lawn maintenance crew at stanford has a higher budget than [email protected]


If there anything like U of M, the geeks always get what ever they want! 
Beleive me, I know for a fact


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


If there anything like U of M, the geeks always get what ever they want! 
Beleive me, I know for a fact










I don't even want to ask how you know


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thought i would give you guys some material to work with as trash talking has been slow lately.

so i tried installing folding on a friends computer while drunk at a party at his place, lets just say it didnt end to well, apparently i fell off the chair and PWNd me and my friends media server that was under the table, that was streaming music to the speakers we set up for the party, and the music stopped and my friend came running in to see what the problem was.
finds me on the floor and tries to get under the table to fix the server.
needless to say, installing folding drunk = bad idea.
and the server is fine tho








oh, and apparently the server started playing 'never gonna give you up' and i got angry that it was trying to rickroll me (this may or may not have happened as i do not remember that, but that song was on the playlist).


----------



## wannabe_OC




----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 



























nice


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

holy :turd:


----------



## biatchi

30kppd







nice


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 



























I walk among giants must not get squashed.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*






























Is that the best you can do


----------



## grunion

You're going down CD








12 spot here I come


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


ATTN: TEAM ROUGH RIDERS!

Watch your back guys, Team Domination is firing up, and we're posed to take your sorry asses down!


Lol, good luck! From the look of things, RR is going to be inactive







Jade's going solo, Free can't fold, and Frankie is leaving OCN. Poor Tooley...

~Gooda~


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Havegooda* 
Lol, good luck! From the look of things, RR is going to be inactive







Jade's going solo, Free can't fold, and Frankie is leaving OCN. Poor Tooley...

~Gooda~

RR didn't last long









I guess that's what happens when you push your horses too far (early retirement)


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


RR didn't last long









I guess that's what happens when you push your horses too far (early retirement)

















Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Slow and steady wins the race.










Indeed my friend


----------



## JadeMiner

Hey! I resemble that remark!









Well we took first place 3 months in a row. Even Secretariat retired after all those wins.

Time to hand over the reigns to the young stallions. But this cowboy is NOT headed out to pasture. Don't be too surprised to see me in the top 20 by the end of August


----------



## mega_option101

Looks like a new avatar is in order


----------



## Indignity

Summit ain't right.. I been seeing this same number in FahMon for a few days now & my daily PPD isn't matching up


----------



## CL3P20

My PPD has dropped by over 5k since the severs freaked out a couple days ago..d/l'ed fresh cores..still no dice.







Last week, I was on the brink of 15k PPD, solid... now struggling to hold 11k [all cores and gpu's still active too!]. Dub-you-tee-ef?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


My PPD has dropped by over 5k since the severs freaked out a couple days ago..d/l'ed fresh cores..still no dice.







Last week, I was on the brink of 15k PPD, solid... now struggling to hold 11k [all cores and gpu's still active too!]. Dub-you-tee-ef?


Same here. I was hittin it really well until the servers crashed. My points are like 10k lower.


----------



## gorf79

Has anyone noticed that 455buick has added a Blower to his over-bored 454.. I mean 455 ??







Keep up the Great work Buick


----------



## CyberDruid

I am eyeing a pair of E5470 for the ST rig. And if I can find a deal a 9800GX2 for the techstation would have to outperform the E3110.

Feel like I am falling WAY behind...gone are the days when 5K was a decent output.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I remember in May when my quad alone had me in the top 15 for production


----------



## Litlratt

No smack talking from here for awhile.
Shutting main rig down tomorrow as I'm going on vacation. It'll be back up in a week and a half or so.


----------



## NessTheHero

FIVE THOUSAND POINTS PER DAY, YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAH

I'm smokin people left and right. I went up from 1000 to 650 in about a week and I'll probably hit 400 in another week.


----------



## Chozart

Since people mostly already know, I am returning to Team Folding. The farm will continue to fold under another name however.

Time to Dominate on two fronts!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Since people mostly already know, I am returning to Team Folding. The farm will continue to fold under another name however.

Time to Dominate on two fronts!










Double Smack Talk...I like!


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Since people mostly already know, I am returning to Team Folding. The farm will continue to fold under another name however.

Time to Dominate on two fronts!


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Since people mostly already know, I am returning to Team Folding. The farm will continue to fold under another name however.

Time to Dominate on two fronts!










Dominate...hah.
I've had babies put up a bigger fight over a piece of candy









j/k Have fun with the Team comp too Chozart.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Since people mostly already know, I am returning to Team Folding. The farm will continue to fold under another name however.

Time to Dominate on two fronts!










Right on bruddah!!!


----------



## marsey99

i cant wait till this time next month you know


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i cant wait till this time next month you know









Should be fun


----------



## marsey99

i just hope its close, competative, this thread been missing some good ammo for the trash talk


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
i just hope its close, competative, this thread been missing some good ammo for the trash talk









Close... We are going to pass you with flying colours


----------



## CyberDruid

Lined up the new CPUs...I too am off for a two week vacation but I'll be back with a vengeance...


----------



## marsey99

thats the spirit old boy, im sure you will once we stop









edit

hahar just got into the top 200


----------



## mortimersnerd

Wheres all the trash talk


----------



## Chozart

Not sure. But I am not in the mood









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323617

I don't know where she went


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I'm about to pass McStuff!!!


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Not sure. But I am not in the mood









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323617

I don't know where she went











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cog's Profile*

Last Activity: 1 Day Ago


Something is not right


----------



## biatchi

That isn't good


----------



## BLAKIE33

anybody please post the direct link to GPU2 folding,As myne went and expired on the 2nd.Like evryone else i know but being on the folding site,looking high n low and find link and theres no download for it.
Just explains what folding with graphics card all about,And im loosing precious points and proberly positions.
Made position 312 or 302 this morning with 80,000+ points. folding only with cpu and PS3.
So can someone please help as i carnt find it.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


anybody please post the direct link to GPU2 folding,As myne went and expired on the 2nd.Like evryone else i know but being on the folding site,looking high n low and find link and theres no download for it.
Just explains what folding with graphics card all about,And im loosing precious points and proberly positions.
Made position 312 or 302 this morning with 80,000+ points. folding only with cpu and PS3.
So can someone please help as i carnt find it.


Here is the new client.http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...ystray-620.msi


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Not sure. But I am not in the mood









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323617

I don't know where she went










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Something is not right









I've been telling you guys that she had gone down... but no one listened. Her numbers dropped right before the competition ended. The good news is that we got a couple heavy hitters that just joined...but it just isn't the same without her in the mix.


----------



## BLAKIE33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
Here is the new client.http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...ystray-620.msi

Thanks very much can now get back up to full load folding again.
The misus is going crazy the electics gone up Â£15-20 a WEEK better calm down a little at 100k.lol
Or and 1 REP m8 for the help thanks again.

Done it again ,I know i can not REP you ,Ya helpted me b4 so a BIG THANKS instead


----------



## The Duke

I miss Cog








Hope your OK!

Sure its OT, but warranted!


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
I miss Cog








Hope your OK!

Sure its OT, but warranted!

This is the trash talking thread, there is no place for soppiness!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
This is the trash talking thread, there is no place for soppiness!









Well, shes your neighbor, go see hows she doing you lazy loaf


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
This is the trash talking thread, there is no place for soppiness!









Yeah, I dare Cog to come back









Seriously, where are you? Hope all is okay!


----------



## CL3P20

If she doesnt, she is gonna get passed by me again.














..especially if her Q4 gets to me this week.


----------



## Gollie

Gollie on the creep!


----------



## 455buick

Hey Gibby...

the nitteo is coming, the nitteo is coming....

Watch your six!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hey Gibby...

the nitteo is coming, the nitteo is coming....

Watch your six!










LOL, I got a long way to go.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

but it still probably wont take that long once you get firing on all cylinders


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hey Gibby...

the nitteo is coming, the nitteo is coming....

Watch your six!










Everybody get in formation... we are going all the way to the top now









edit: I'm the little guy covering your guys' back


----------



## =Digger=

Hey Nitteo, you just HAD to come back and fold for this great team, didn't you...(feels teeth snap in thin air)...I WAS going to pass you sometime in the next week or so....(Hmmm maybe time for a few extra GPU's now, lets see I have one spare slot in my sig rig and...)

Welcome back anyway....


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Everybody get in formation... we are going all the way to the top now









edit: I'm the little guy covering your guys' back

http://www.aircraftinformation.info/.../Formation.jpg


LOL, I am the F22 Raptor taking a picture of all ya'll.









Thanks digger.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Hey Nitteo, nice to see you back.


----------



## biatchi

Welcome back Nitteo


----------



## BLAKIE33

i mustve drove u lot mad on here helping me but im now folding again with the gpu app and also the 503 for cpu.
i also have v504 installed and that does CPUs & GPUs .Q is what should i fold with exactly program wise?
Just the 503 app and GPU folding app.
Im getting well over 3.5ook a average day so not to bad i dont think but the 503 app takes forever to fold even a 500 wl, the other v504 flies thru them,But not sure if i can run the GPU app with it thats all.
sorry for wingeing again just wanna get up those charts quick as the missus is going potty as electics gone up by 2x .
I do keep reminding her its for a great cause,She dont understand tho and is telling me to turn the comps of on the night time.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


i mustve drove u lot mad on here helping me but im now folding again with the gpu app and also the 503 for cpu.
i also have v504 installed and that does CPUs & GPUs .Q is what should i fold with exactly program wise?
Just the 503 app and GPU folding app.
Im getting well over 3.5ook a average day so not to bad i dont think but the 503 app takes forever to fold even a 500 wl, the other v504 flies thru them,But not sure if i can run the GPU app with it thats all.
sorry for wingeing again just wanna get up those charts quick as the missus is going potty as electics gone up by 2x .
I do keep reminding her its for a great cause,She dont understand tho and is telling me to turn the comps of on the night time.










Your sli setup will hardly be helping


----------



## BLAKIE33

i know as there aint a app that useds both cards.
so you think that i may get more ppd if i remove 1?
And crank the other up.
Then again buy a new hard drive n put the 88oo in other pc then ill have to pluss the ps3 folding 24/7.
Then again thats pushing boat out too far shell never go for that.
I would have to hide them all over house so she carnt hear fans whining all night,Also i would have to get up each day with kids other wise she would notice computers all over house useing 20Â£+ a week electicity.
She,d kill me lol.


----------



## Chozart

you can fold on both cards, but you need to DISABLE SLI. There is a thread on how to set it up... works only in Vista though (although there should be an XP solution also).


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33* 
i know as there aint a app that useds both cards.
so you think that i may get more ppd if i remove 1?
And crank the other up.
Then again buy a new hard drive n put the 88oo in other pc then ill have to pluss the ps3 folding 24/7.
Then again thats pushing boat out too far shell never go for that.
I would have to hide them all over house so she carnt hear fans whining all night,Also i would have to get up each day with kids other wise she would notice computers all over house useing 20Â£+ a week electicity.
She,d kill me lol.

Don't know about more ppd but you would get a lower eleccy bill that would please your missus no doubt.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

so you think that i may get more ppd if i remove 1?
And crank the other up.
From what I am seeing with my farm..Yes, you will get more PPD out of a GPU, running it alone.

ie- I have 2x 8800GS/SC's ..one of which I have vmod'd. The vmod'd gpu is running with my 8800GT in my sig'd rig. Clock speeds are as follows with PPD.

*non vmod -* 700/1833/960 : 5529 PPD [using E6700 @ 3.3ghz ..no other [email protected] clients]
*vmod-* 792/1960/960 : 3429 PPD [using Q6600 @ 3.7ghz, running 8800GT and 2x single instances]

If I get some time this weekend..I will vmod the other 8800GS/SC and hopefully post the first 7k+ PPD with less than 100 stream processors.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33* 
i know as there aint a app that useds both cards.
so you think that i may get more ppd if i remove 1?
And crank the other up.
Then again buy a new hard drive n put the 88oo in other pc then ill have to pluss the ps3 folding 24/7.
Then again thats pushing boat out too far shell never go for that.
I would have to hide them all over house so she carnt hear fans whining all night,Also i would have to get up each day with kids other wise she would notice computers all over house useing 20Â£+ a week electicity.
She,d kill me lol.

Just read my post







and disable SLI.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...20-set-up.html

Then, if it don't work come back and trash me


----------



## Tufelhunden

Never catching me Silk aint happening bud. I see you back there trying to be all sneaky and such.


----------



## Gollie

It looks like I will have to be satisfied in the top 5 producers on the OCN folding team. I was going to be number 3 behind Chris and Buick, but monster cruncher Nitteo is going to be to much to handle.

One last 8800GTS on the way...I should settle around 30k ppd!


----------



## Indignity

All of you guys enjoying success with these new clients *SUCK*!!

There, I said it & it sounds like trash talking!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


All of you guys enjoying success with these new clients *SUCK*!!

There, I said it & it sounds like trash talking!










Up to about 33k PPD according to FahMon...


----------



## markt

I'm getting it worked out ,I've had 2 machines down for days plus no smp,now only one down. It is getting tough to stay ranked well. w/everything running I should be at 30k+.


----------



## 2Late4Me

Guys watch your back, I am pulling an eye popping 1,670-2,100ppd (depending on the WU)... So just a few tweaks (and a few more machines) and I am right there with you guys. LOL


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Up to about 33k PPD according to FahMon...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm getting it worked out ,I've had 2 machines down for days plus no smp,now only one down. It is getting tough to stay ranked well. w/everything running I should be at 30k+.


Yeah, well you guys are the Suck then









I can't get FahMon to recognize what my 8800GT-KO is doing at all. It continues to show the same log of a shut down that happened days ago. I've since gotten in running, but yet the log in FahMon never changes


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Yeah, well you guys are the Suck then









I can't get FahMon to recognize what my 8800GT-KO is doing at all. It continues to show the same log of a shut down that happened days ago. I've since gotten in running, but yet the log in FahMon never changes









I can never get fahmon to work w/gpu I calculate ppd myself. With the help of grunion yesterday I have smp running on one about i'm about to put it on the other.And I bought another quad arriving today I hope.It took 3times submitting an order w/newegg for it to go through.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Yeah, well you guys are the Suck then









I can't get FahMon to recognize what my 8800GT-KO is doing at all. It continues to show the same log of a shut down that happened days ago. I've since gotten in running, but yet the log in FahMon never changes









*cough*Delete the log then*cough*

Or You could just rename it.


----------



## 455buick

All of you guys have really put the itch back in me...
I was losing ground there for awhile.. I'll have 8 - 8800GT's running by Friday 8/8/08... Did you like all of those 8's...









Look out Gibby, I'm coming to get you!

As for nitteo. I'll wave at him as he passes me for the third time this year. He passed me in January here at OCN... Then back in July on the Stanford/EOC sites... And now about November/December I think. 3 times in one year... That's gotta be some kind of record!!!

Don't give up the fight folks and Fold On!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


All of you guys have really put the itch back in me...
I was losing ground there for awhile.. I'll have 8 - 8800GT's running by Friday 8/8/08... Did you like all of those 8's...









Look out Gibby, I'm coming to get you!

As for nitteo. I'll wave at him as he passes me for the third time this year. He passed me in January here at OCN... Then back in July on the Stanford/EOC sites... And now about November/December I think. 3 times in one year... That's gotta be some kind of record!!!

Don't give up the fight folks and Fold On! 


Errr......

I'm running out of excuses to give my wife. I'm going to have to be satisfied with 30k ppd.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Errr......

I'm running out of excuses to give my wife. I'm going to have to be satisfied with 30k ppd.










Dude, I hear you.

My "computer toys" as my wife puts it, is DOUBLE the price. Whatever I pay, I must match the value in terms of Purses, Shoes, Spa Days for the wife.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Dude, I hear you.

My "computer toys" as my wife puts it, is DOUBLE the price. Whatever I pay, I must match the value in terms of Purses, Shoes, Spa Days for the wife.










I'm fighting off a $1550 Marc Jacobs "Timeless" bag as we speak...









Timeless...what a joke.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I'm fighting off a $1550 Marc Jacobs "Timeless" bag as we speak...









Timeless...what a joke.


LOL!!!

Have you seen Jimmy Choo Shoes? I mean, one of her shoes has BARELY any leather on it. I measured and calculated the cost per square inch of leather to be around $45.

$45 for an inch of dead cow!!!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


LOL!!!

Have you seen Jimmy Choo Shoes? I mean, one of her shoes has BARELY any leather on it. I measured and calculated the cost per square inch of leather to be around $45.

$45 for an inch of dead cow!!!


I know Jimmy Choo...

I like his shoes...not the price.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


All of you guys have really put the itch back in me...
I was losing ground there for awhile.. I'll have 8 - 8800GT's running by Friday 8/8/08... Did you like all of those 8's...









Look out Gibby, I'm coming to get you!

As for nitteo. I'll wave at him as he passes me for the third time this year. He passed me in January here at OCN... Then back in July on the Stanford/EOC sites... And now about November/December I think. 3 times in one year... That's gotta be some kind of record!!!

Don't give up the fight folks and Fold On! 


ahah, buick is putting the heat to make the top again, way to go buick!
you guys are nuts, 8 gts?
my parents yell at me for thinking about buying a second computer for dedicated folding


----------



## Gollie

I'm keeping with the GTS's for now because they have the extra cooling and 16 more SP's. They are doing 5.9-6k ppd but they cost $50 more than GT's.

Nitteo, what PSU are you using when you put 4 GT's on a MSI P6N Diamond?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



They are doing 5.9-6k ppd but they cost $50 more than GT's.


 Ouch..that will get expensive real quick!







I managed to pick up my 2x 8800GS/SC's for 107$ a piece + 40$ mail-in rebate on each one!! So far, I have managed ~5.5k ppd with a good OC [running single gpu]. No testing on the vmod'd gpu, yet with a single gpu client..running it 'tandem' in my sig'd rig currently.

I hope to be able to squeeze ~7k ppd out of them..w/ less than 100 SP's, its going to be fun.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I'm fighting off a $1550 Marc Jacobs "Timeless" bag as we speak...









Timeless...what a joke.


Thats what you get for passing me up


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Ouch..that will get expensive real quick!







I managed to pick up my 2x 8800GS/SC's for 107$ a piece + 40$ mail-in rebate on each one!! So far, I have managed ~5.5k ppd with a good OC [running single gpu]. No testing on the vmod'd gpu, yet with a single gpu client..running it 'tandem' in my sig'd rig currently.

I hope to be able to squeeze ~7k ppd out of them..w/ less than 100 SP's, its going to be fun.


8800GS pulling 5.5k ppd?

Any results running multi-GPU platforms?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



8800GS pulling 5.5k ppd?

Any results running multi-GPU platforms?


- Please keep in mind, that gpu is only running @ 700/1833/963 ...very far from my newly vmod'd GS.









As for multi client.. I am running ~3.8k PPD on the vmod'd GS, ~5.7k PPD on the GT + two single cpu, clients. [Right about ~10-11k for total sig'd rig PPD] I am gonna switch the vmod, for the 'non-vmod' to see what PPD I can pull with a single GPU.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


- Please keep in mind, that gpu is only running @ 700/1833/963 ...very far from my newly vmod'd GS.









As for multi client.. I am running ~3.8k PPD on the vmod'd GS, ~5.7k PPD on the GT + two single cpu, clients. [Right about ~10-11k for total sig'd rig PPD] I am gonna switch the vmod, for the 'non-vmod' to see what PPD I can pull with a single GPU.


You don't need to really overclock the cards much. The only thing that matters a whole heap is the shader clock speed...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I'm keeping with the GTS's for now because they have the extra cooling and 16 more SP's. They are doing 5.9-6k ppd but they cost $50 more than GT's.

Nitteo, what PSU are you using when you put 4 GT's on a MSI P6N Diamond?

I am not sure if the GTS is the same draw as the GT, but the smallest PSU I have on the rigs is the Antec Earthwatt 430 with 4x MSI 8800GT 512s and an E2180 CPU. The PSU is working fine in this setup, but I would not use it if I had a Quad as a CPU. I tried a Thermaltake 430 on 4x Asus 8800GT 512s and it kept shutting down. However this Thermaltake 500w works fine on the that same rig.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, and people think they have a need for a 750+ watt PSU when they are going SLI


----------



## Chozart

I find that under Vista, you don't need much of a CPU when you're using GPU2 clients only. I have a pair of cards (an 8800GTS G80 and an 8800GT) running on a rig with a Celeron D 356. Even that Celly isn't put to the limit (average load around 66%). Thus, with a four card set up, you can easily make do with the cheapest dual core CPU you can find. If you have a Quad, you can easily assignall GPU clients to two cores (or probably even one) and fold happily away on the remaining three cores.

Now, under XP, that's a different story.. a single 8800GT uses about 50% of an X2 3600+ (if it would have been the celly, the poor thing would be panicking).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
wow, and people think they have a need for a 750+ watt PSU when they are going SLI









If you plan to GAME on that rig, then yes, you need more power. However, for folding, you don't need that much power (the GPU2 client isn't that power hungry a beast).


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I find that under Vista, you don't need much of a CPU when you're using GPU2 clients only. I have a pair of cards (an 8800GTS G80 and an 8800GT) running on a rig with a Celeron D 356. Even that Celly isn't put to the limit (average load around 66%). Thus, with a four card set up, you can easily make do with the cheapest dual core CPU you can find. If you have a Quad, you can easily assignall GPU clients to two cores (or probably even one) and fold happily away on the remaining three cores.

Now, under XP, that's a different story.. a single 8800GT uses about 50% of an X2 3600+ (if it would have been the celly, the poor thing would be panicking).

If you plan to GAME on that rig, then yes, you need more power. However, for folding, you don't need that much power (the GPU2 client isn't that power hungry a beast).

Thanks for reminding me.

THIS IS UNDER VISTA.

Vista seems to have a better way of distributing the load. I use e6300s and e2180s on my 4x GPU rigs. On Vista the most I see is 18%. I was tempted to buy Celerons to go cheaper, but e2180s were only $15 more!

For folding (4x GPUs) 500w is enough on a C2D, 600w for a Quad. 430w is pushing it, but doable (on the right PSU) longevity is my main concern for this 430w PSU. I wonder how long it will last folding at 100% load 24/7 7days a week...

I read somewhere the 8800GT has a 100w draw, so if you are on a budget, 430w is the lowest I would try.


----------



## GuardianOdin

woot! in the 200's now! Pretty quick for a single 8800GT and a Opty165 3Ghz. I'm saving my money for a new folding rig...so watch out as soon as I get!....which be a long time......so..blah


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin* 
woot! in the 200's now! Pretty quick for a single 8800GT and a Opty165 3Ghz. I'm saving my money for a new folding rig...so watch out as soon as I get!....which be a long time......so..blah

One of my 8800GT cards don't do as well on the 939 system @ mid 3K tops


----------



## Havegooda

What slot is it in Dukie?

Wow, that sounds weird.

~Gooda~


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


One of my 8800GT cards don't do as well on the 939 system @ mid 3K tops










I average between 2200-5200 depending on the WU. I use the 177.35 drivers and I noticed a large drop in ppd's when I tried the newer Nvidia drivers. So I switched back to 177.35.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


What slot is it in Dukie?

Wow, that sounds weird.

~Gooda~


The only slot there is available... its in an Biostar 6100 939 mATX MB









Its PPD ATM is 3399 and at about its highest, lowest has been about 3200. 
I'm going to do some parts shuffeling shortly to get the 3 8899GT cards to produce there best PPDs so all three can out over 5K each








177.35 modded w/th 4400+ at a lame 2430 OC with 2x512s of RAM.

Friendly trash talk you say... it is, the MB I speak of for folding


----------



## Nostrano

Is there a way i can get GPU2 folding to start automatically when my pc turns on, it used to but since the update it no longer does


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


The only slot there is available... its in an Biostar 6100 939 mATX MB








Its PPD ATM is 3399 and at about its highest, lowest has been about 3200. 
I'm going to do some parts shuffeling shortly to get the 3 8899GT cards to produce there best PPDs so all three can out over 5K each








177.35 modded w/th 4400+ at a lame 2430 OC with 2x512s of RAM.

Friendly trash talk you say... it is, the MB I speak of for folding










 I haven't noticed a big difference with my Opty165 at 3Ghz vs 2.5Ghz I really see no difference. I have to mention I do run a high HT with the DFI Expert. Normally around 365-377HT and that ain't half bad for a 939 Mobo.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Is there a way i can get GPU2 folding to start automatically when my pc turns on, it used to but since the update it no longer does


type MSCONFIG in run panel and look in START UP and make sure it is selected. If it is not in there. I use Glary Utilities to check my start up programs. You can download it here Glary Utilities


----------



## The Duke

I'm unsure, but check the FAH FAQ. If I recall, some are not recommended as a client.

The 620 in Vista was the one... 
"Windows Vista GPU Console client (note running as a service does not work in Vista). *Uninstall* any existing FAH services made with pre 6.20 clients before updating.''
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Is there a way i can get GPU2 folding to start automatically when my pc turns on, it used to but since the update it no longer does

Hi nostrano,

The difference between starting when Windows does and not is the client version. The first "graphical" GPU2 version did as a matter of course. The console version does not, unless you set it up as a service. Some say that doing this will hurt point production. Not sure about that though, personally.

The recent upgrade (08/02) for the graphical client was not or could not be started by me on my rigs. So I went with the console version for the sake of time and energy....

Stanford will eventually get the newer beta version of the graphical client fixed I'm sure. But when is the question...

I hope this helped,


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Errr......

I'm running out of excuses to give my wife. I'm going to have to be satisfied with 30k ppd.









Hi gollie,

30K a day is awesome!!! As for excuses... I don't have any to give... All of my rigs are set, and now I'm just "upgrading" the video cards...









In time I hope to have 15-16 8800GT's and 11 - 12 Quads running. Just gotta make the online orders and put them in... or find good deals!

However, I can't hope to keep up with nitteo... That freight train will be passing me soon...


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
ahah, buick is putting the heat to make the top again, way to go buick!
you guys are nuts, 8 gts?
my parents yell at me for thinking about buying a second computer for dedicated folding









Hi PWN,

Yeah, but it's not as much "heat" as nitteo is going to put out!

Look out boys and girls, the nitteo express has just left the station! Don't stand on the tracks! Just stand on the platform and wave when he passes bye...


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



You don't need to really overclock the cards much. The only thing that matters a whole heap is the shader clock speed...


I understand the nature of shader clock/PPD..but, there were substantial gains when the core was OC'd as as well.. these GS's are starved for bandwidth with the 192mb bus. Plus, I am prepping for a possible 2nd place hwbot entry with these vmods.. I popped into 4th place by fluke, just doing some testing runs with the OC.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi gollie,

30K a day is awesome!!! As for excuses... I don't have any to give... All of my rigs are set, and now I'm just "upgrading" the video cards...









In time I hope to have 15-16 8800GT's and 11 - 12 Quads running. Just gotta make the online orders and put them in... or find good deals!

However, I can't hope to keep up with nitteo... That freight train will be passing me soon...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi PWN,

Yeah, but it's not as much "heat" as nitteo is going to put out!

Look out boys and girls, the nitteo express has just left the station! Don't stand on the tracks! Just stand on the platform and wave when he passes bye...









Its funny how our team's numbers jumped with his addition alone. He has some serious power behind that farm.


----------



## mnishimura00

i thought this was the "friendly trash talking" thread not the "lets throw compliments at each other" thread!


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi gollie,

30K a day is awesome!!! As for excuses... I don't have any to give... All of my rigs are set, and now I'm just "upgrading" the video cards...









*In time I hope to have 15-16 8800GT's and 11 - 12 Quads running*. Just gotta make the online orders and put them in... or find good deals!

However, I can't hope to keep up with nitteo... That freight train will be passing me soon...


Can we be friends?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi gollie,

30K a day is awesome!!! As for excuses... I don't have any to give... All of my rigs are set, and now I'm just "upgrading" the video cards...









In time I hope to have 15-16 8800GT's and 11 - 12 Quads running. Just gotta make the online orders and put them in... or find good deals!

However, I can't hope to keep up with nitteo... That freight train will be passing me soon...


What boards are you going to put those 8800GT's in?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnishimura00*


i thought this was the "friendly trash talking" thread not the "lets throw compliments at each other" thread!


Now not lets not get to nasty :swearing:


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi PWN,

Yeah, but it's not as much "heat" as nitteo is going to put out!

Look out boys and girls, the nitteo express has just left the station! *Don't stand on the tracks! Just stand on the platform and wave when he passes bye...*










hmm, if i stay on the tracks will he push me along?
or will i just get flattened?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hmm, if i stay on the tracks will he push me along?
or will i just get flattened?


I'm worried at the speed hes running we'll all ge sucked in under the train


----------



## The Duke

What a bunch of slacking Trash Talkers :swearing:
Get with it


----------



## Chozart

Or right... double posting to get our attention? Is that the newest trick now? Seems like you're resorting to desperate attempts here now Duke.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Or right... double posting to get our attention? Is that the newest trick now? Seems like you're resorting to desperate attempts here now Duke.


What kind of :turd: trash is that, you SUCK can't you come up with anything better :swearing:


----------



## Chozart

Hey, at least it's trash. And I WILL be getting you again. Yeah, Chozart may be down, but do look out for some body-slamming Domination Duke!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I'm fighting off a $1550 Marc Jacobs "Timeless" bag as we speak...









Timeless...what a joke.

I just lost the battle. :swearing:


----------



## JadeMiner

Between Buick, Gibson, and Nitteo they added 1 million points in the past week. And the bad news for Buick and Gibson......

Nitteo put in his 323k in only 3 1/2 days!







http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1041105


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


Between Buick, Gibson, and Nitteo they added 1 million points in the past week. And the bad news for Buick and Gibson......

Nitteo put in his 323k in only 3 1/2 days!







http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=1041105


dang, that's impressive.

is he folding for many different websites? OCN's PPD would be through the roof with that.

and by the way everyone, WITH THE NEXT UPDATE WE WILL PASS ICRONIC.COM FOR SPOT #17!!


----------



## Gollie

Im Addicted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markt

I just got my 2down rigs up again, I'm taking my spot back y'all. W/some additional hardware.


----------



## Indignity

What the hell is a matter with you people? Letting nitteo produce 13+% of OCN's total output today? :swearing::swearing::swearing:

C'mon crank them Quads & GPUs up!!! We can't let a newb do this


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
What the hell is a matter with you people? Letting nitteo produce 13+% of OCN's total output today? :swearing::swearing::swearing:

C'mon crank them Quads & GPUs up!!! We can't let a newb do this



















Love to stupid CPU client crashed and I am unable to figure out how to fix it, I am sure I could delete and start again but dang it I don't want to lose 24 hours worth of points (1920).


----------



## The Duke

Come on peopel get your Folding butts in gear, we need to crank it up a notch :swearing:







<setting up clients>


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Come on peopel get your Folding butts in gear, we need to crank it up a notch :swearing:







<setting up clients>









Hey Duke -

I just added two 8800GT vid cards for GPU2 only folding... That makes 8 total..
I love how easy it is to set up...

TigerDirect has them for $129.99 -


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hey Duke -

I just added two 8800GT vid cards for GPU2 only folding... That makes 8 total..
I love how easy it is to set up...

TigerDirect has them for $129.99 -

Are you using the Dual GPU with the single client load with dual Data folders like in my Post?
I'm going to give that set up a try this weekend.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Are you using the Dual GPU with the single client load with dual Data folders like in my Post? 
I'm going to give that set up a try this weekend.


Next time i get another gt I'm gonna use it


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Are you using the Dual GPU with the single client load with dual Data folders like in my Post? 
I'm going to give that set up a try this weekend.


Hi Duke,

Nope!! I'll let others go that route. I'm just putting 8800's in the rigs that can have them... I could get 15 total going... Right now I have 8... But like I posted in another thread, I blew a 15amp circuit breaker last night at my brother's house with 8 rigs going and 4 8800GT's there. That's over 1650W total.







If I add one card per rig, I'd have over 1600W right there...









I only had a light and fan on with two monitors, besides the rigs. I had to act fast to get them all back up. I guess the 200+W the 8800GT's take does add up. I had no problems for over a year in that room before! Now I have to take the extra power into consideration, before I add any more 8800's...









Take care,


----------



## Indignity

Buick, as a side note, I've picked up 3 8800GTs & 1 8800GTS 640mb cards second hand for right around $110 shipped. 2 of the eVGA cards are being stepped up to 9800GTX cards at the moment & it only cost me around $50 including shipping to do that!! Although the 9800GTX cards are getting ripped for gaming experience vs. their 8800GT brethren, they are highly overclockable and supposedly draw significantly less power.

I got in on nitteo's sale & got a P5K mobo with dual PCIe slots & that's where they are going as soon as I get them. I've seen it posted elsewhere that they are pushing 7500ppd per card, so I'm hoping!!!

In all honesty, I sure hope that Stanford starts stabilizing the amount of points that are being handed out for each WU... Watching my EOC stats varying from 14k to 21k in the past week is a little disheartening! I won't even mention the stability issues with the clients, but I think the only thing that will remedy that is a wipe/reinstall of the OS









On a side note, screw the heat!! You guys need to Overclock them GPUs!!!!!


----------



## marsey99

i cant see a 98gtx getting 7.5k even with mad clocks, mine (i know its 88gts but...they are nearly the same) @ 800/2000/2200 will only just crack 6k you would need to get it to 850/2100 or even more.

i think the gtx280 gets about that ppd tho.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi Duke,

Nope!! I'll let others go that route. I'm just putting 8800's in the rigs that can have them... I could get 15 total going... Right now I have 8... But like I posted in another thread, I blew a 15amp circuit breaker last night at my brother's house with 8 rigs going and 4 8800GT's there. That's over 1650W total.







If I add one card per rig, I'd have over 1600W right there...









I only had a light and fan on with two monitors, besides the rigs. I had to act fast to get them all back up. I guess the 200+W the 8800GT's take does add up. I had no problems for over a year in that room before! Now I have to take the extra power into consideration, before I add any more 8800's...









Take care, 


Buick, I found that my rigs (p6n Diamond+ e2180 + 4x 8800GT) pull between *5.9-6.5 AMPS each*. Max I put on my 20amp breaker is 4 rigs. A quad probably pulls more IF you run SMP on it.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

i cant see a 98gtx getting 7.5k even with mad clocks, mine (i know its 88gts but...they are nearly the same) @ 800/2000/2200 will only just crack 6k you would need to get it to 850/2100 or even more.
I am pretty sure, you can get more than that from a 9800GTX. Most people didn't think I could do 5.5k PPD with a 8800GS..







Now I am shooting for 6.5+ with vmods..all with less than 100 SP's.

That said, I think 8k PPD is easily do-able with a single gpu..and vmod.


----------



## marsey99

quick guestimate (going off my ppd at different clocks) i would think you would need to get a 98gtx to about 900 core 2250 shader to get anywhere near.

i think a vmod would be needed, but im not sure how many people would do it just to fold faster.


----------



## K092084

I'll be bringing some more points. Got another 8800gts 640 coming my way.


----------



## markt

I have 2 machines out of 7 that dont have nvidia cards, I'm gonna make the switch. then start running 2 per machine.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


quick guestimate (going off my ppd at different clocks) i would think you would need to get a 98gtx to about 900 core 2250 shader to get anywhere near.

i think a vmod would be needed, but im not sure how many people would do it just to fold faster.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


i cant see a 98gtx getting 7.5k even with mad clocks, mine (i know its 88gts but...they are nearly the same) @ 800/2000/2200 will only just crack 6k you would need to get it to 850/2100 or even more.

i think the gtx280 gets about that ppd tho.


This came from over at Foldingforum.org & is about the only one i've seen reported since the new GPU2 client came out.

Quote:



Q6600 @ 2.4Ghz
PNY 9800GTX OC @ ( 850 / 1160 / 2125 )
PPD: 6798
Project: 5504
Vista 32
177.35
6.12b6
core 1.09


Maybe my hopes are a little over the top & I don't really want to do voltmods on them, but around 7k PPD per card would be nice







.. I also noticed that this guy is running in Vista 32bit on older drivers, so there might be some ground to be made in 64bit.

I just wish I could get everything sorted w/o having to manually restart the WinSMP clients daily because they fail for some stupid reason. That seems to be my biggest issue right now and the fact that going from 2 WinSMP clients down to one takes off ~1000ppd per machine. Running a second instance causes an immediate crash.


----------



## mega_option101

@ gibson: I think that its time for you to re-vamp your folding farm


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


@ gibson: I think that its time for you to re-vamp your folding farm










Well, I just spent all day working on it. I switched 4 rigs over to vista, so I can run another instance of SMP via VMware. I still have one more rig to switch over. Originally I was running 1 instance of SMP and the GPU2 client. With this combo, I would get around 8,000 PPD per rig. With vista, I'm running the dual instances and GPU2 setup. This new setup is getting about 10,000 additional PPD. So, if all goes well, I will have bumped up my PPD by 10,000. There is no way I can keep up with Nitteo, but I can definately give Buick a run for his money.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Well, I just spent all day working on it. I switched 4 rigs over to vista, so I can run another instance of SMP via VMware. I still have one more rig to switch over. Originally I was running 1 instance of SMP and the GPU2 client. With this combo, I would get around 8,000 PPD per rig. With vista, I'm running the dual instances and GPU2 setup. This new setup is getting about 10,000 additional PPD. So, if all goes well, I will have bumped up my PPD by 10,000. There is no way I can keep up with Nitteo, but I can definately give Buick a run for his money.










Why not do as nitteo did and sell off you farm to make it (smaller but more compact?) I honestly think you could afford it with all the money you'd make off the systems and then you could set up like 4x 8800GTs on like two rigs and pump out ~20,000PPD on each rig


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Why not do as nitteo did and sell off you farm to make it (smaller but more compact?) I honestly think you could afford it with all the money you'd make off the systems and then you could set up like 4x 8800GTs on like two rigs and pump out ~20,000PPD on each rig









Agreed...


----------



## markt

Looks like gollie, wannabe, and I are going to be having a little fun now. and I know litlrat is gonna be back soon its going to get interesting around here.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Looks like gollie, wannabe, and I are going to be having a little fun now. and I know litlrat is gonna be back soon its going to get interesting around here.

Unfortunately I'm at full steam now, Markt I was making the move to cathch you while you revamped but wasn't fast enough...









The rest that are building will eventually pass me by...I'll be polite and wave as you go by...









I'm content on 25-30k PPD, It's respectable...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Unfortunately I'm at full steam now, Markt I was making the move to cathch you while you revamped but wasn't fast enough...









The rest that are building will eventually pass me by...I'll be polite and wave as you go by...









I'm content on 25-30k PPD, It's respectable...










25-30k is very good. Too bad I saw Nitteo's farm on Friday afternoon. I want at least 50k now.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Too bad I saw Nitteo's farm on Friday afternoon. I want at least 50k now.










Everything is BIGGER in Texas!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Everything is BIGGER in Texas!


You should really get some pics of that farm up!

Bravo is all I can say...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, i just realized the two of you live in Houston.
so gollie how is his farm looking?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
ahaha, i just realized the two of you live in Houston.
so gollie how is his farm looking?

Lots of MSI P6N Diamonds loaded with 8800GT's...

Some are in cases, some are in motherboard trays. I think the motherboard tray idea is the best. If the set up is in a case, the bottom card on the motherboard does not get enough air and runs hot.

It is actually a very nice looking clean set up. Hopefully he can get some pics up soon. It is a good example for everyone to follow. You can get 20k ppd for about $800.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Unfortunately I'm at full steam now, Markt I was making the move to cathch you while you revamped but wasn't fast enough...









The rest that are building will eventually pass me by...I'll be polite and wave as you go by...









I'm content on 25-30k PPD, It's respectable...










Nothing wrong with that,thats what i'm gettin too right now


----------



## CL3P20

I am reworking my farm, mostly with client updates [I have 10 single client machines..that I cant afford gpu's for atm







] ..but have added another Q4 SMP to mix. Hoping for ~20k after my averages settle down.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I am reworking my farm, mostly with client updates [I have 10 single client machines..that I cant afford gpu's for atm







] ..but have added another Q4 SMP to mix. Hoping for ~20k after my averages settle down.

Sell a some of the single client PC and increase the GPU factor
1. In the overall, you may save some on the utility bill.
2. Less PCs to maintain
3. More PPD
4. CAUSE I SAID SO


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Sell a some of the single client PC and increase the GPU factor
1. In the overall, you may save some on the utility bill.
2. Less PCs to maintain
3. More PPD
4. CAUSE I SAID SO



















I say to hell with the power bill or buy solar cells or something...

Anyway for the record linux smp freakin rocks, i just got 4 machines done w/vmware-linux about 12 mins a %, one 5200brisbane @ 15 a %.
If I only knew what I was missing.

Proper credit goes to purdueman and his threadhttp://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...mp-vmware.html


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I say to hell with the power bill or buy solar cells or something...

Anyway for the record linux smp freakin rocks, i just got 4 machines done w/vmware-linux about 12 mins a %, one 5200brisbane @ 15 a %.
If I only knew what I was missing.

Proper credit goes to purdueman and his threadhttp://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...mp-vmware.html


This must be the side thats not evil


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
This must be the side thats not evil









Yeah, its cause i got it to work







,finally.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Sell a some of the single client PC and increase the GPU factor
1. In the overall, you may save some on the utility bill.
2. Less PCs to maintain
3. More PPD
4. CAUSE I SAID SO


 While I agree with all of your wisdom, only 2 of the mentioned machines are in meh house.







Thankfully, I can pawn off some of my 'folding prowess' to my close relatives, as they all have OC'd machines running single clients for me. I decided SMP was just too obtrusive for 'behind-the-scenes' folding. I am just now, getting most of them back on line..back up to 18 active cores listed.


----------



## Indignity

Wonder if I still have that contact at Dell that would be willing to place [email protected] on their default iso with my name folding on all the desktops going out?


----------



## CL3P20

Roflsawce!!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


While I agree with all of your wisdom, only 2 of the mentioned machines are in meh house.







Thankfully, I can pawn off some of my 'folding prowess' to my close relatives, as they all have OC'd machines running single clients for me. I decided SMP was just too obtrusive for 'behind-the-scenes' folding. I am just now, getting most of them back on line..back up to 18 active cores listed.


How does one Trash Talk that


----------



## markt

Alot of you guys are familiar w/linux how is this for an e6850w/8800gt
Attachment 80108


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Alot of you guys are familiar w/linux how is this for an e6850w/8800gt
Attachment 80108


Looks good to me...









I see me in your screenie, I'm that lil bitty line UNDER yours...


----------



## mega_option101

Looks great


----------



## markt

Its doing better than my quads, iguess if i set priorties like on that I can run dual instance of linux-smp w/gpu on the quads. I hope it works out like that.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Looks good to me...









I see me in your screenie, I'm that lil bitty line UNDER yours...










We are really really close in avg now


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Looks great










So do I in your rearview mirror.


----------



## The Duke

Gollie has nitteo as his own personal Folding Guru to consult, no wonder he blew right by me in a blur


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Gollie has nitteo as his own personal Folding Guru to consult, no wonder he blew right by me in a blur

















Going on vacation at the end of this week but my 3rd rig will be up next week...

Folding Guru aka helps me hemorrhage money


----------



## Indignity

PROJECT 5506 SUCKS!!!

I got it last night on my 8800GT KO & was putting out a miserable 2000 PPD.. I deleted it & got a decent project working, but guess what's back??????

I suppose we all have to pay our dues tho


----------



## CL3P20

Thats odd indeed..even my 8800GS [-gpu 1] is getting 3450 doing the same project..you sure something isnt up with your rig?
Attachment 80230


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


PROJECT 5506 SUCKS!!!

I got it last night on my 8800GT KO & was putting out a miserable 2000 PPD.. I deleted it & got a decent project working, but guess what's back??????

I suppose we all have to pay our dues tho










You can run, but you can't hide.
You are about to be pwned.


----------



## wannabe_OC

I get anywhere from 1m21s to 1m33s on this WU...4500+ PPD...


----------



## Indignity

It very well could be my rig as I just got dual Linux SMP in VMware running as well.. could be sucking up cycles. Not sure yet.


----------



## Tufelhunden

I'm talking smack to all the vacant folders above me. That's right you ninny's. I'm coming for you.







Build up some nice points then bail. That's okay. I'm shoving ya'll down one at a time. Care to do anything about it.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
I'm talking smack to all the vacant folders above me. That's right you ninny's. I'm coming for you.







Build up some nice points then bail. That's okay. I'm shoving ya'll down one at a time. Care to do anything about it.
















I'm right there with you brotha!


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


I'm talking smack to all the vacant folders above me. That's right you ninny's. I'm coming for you.







Build up some nice points then bail. That's okay. I'm shoving ya'll down one at a time. Care to do anything about it.

















Oh... by the way, my 'alter ego' (Domination) just passed you in the rankings.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Oh... by the way, my 'alter ego' (Domination) just passed you in the rankings.

Dang you!! :swearing:

Wowser 12k PPD nice!


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


PROJECT 5506 SUCKS!!!

I got it last night on my 8800GT KO & was putting out a miserable 2000 PPD.. I deleted it & got a decent project working, but guess what's back??????

I suppose we all have to pay our dues tho










Check the affinity or the priority bro. Something's wrong there. 
My fahmon slows down slightly but still scores 4879 ppd. And that's on a slightly overclocked 8800GS. 
Project : 5506
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 480
-- GPU Folding --
Min. Time / Frame : 1mn 23s - 4996.63 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 25s - 4879.06 ppd


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


Check the affinity or the priority bro. Something's wrong there. 
My fahmon slows down slightly but still scores 4879 ppd. And that's on a slightly overclocked 8800GS. 
Project : 5506
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 480
-- GPU Folding --
Min. Time / Frame : 1mn 23s - 4996.63 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 25s - 4879.06 ppd


Jade, what is your OC on the 8800GS? Shader please?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

OC on the 8800GS? Shader please?
I know its not in reference to mine..just thought I would share though.

I recently moved my vmod'd 8800GS/SC to another rig for single gpu testing..while it did improve the PPD..it was not as much as expected. Running sig'd speeds was good for ~5600PPD [only about 1.5k more than stock] not sure if I need more CPU power for it or what..definitely a little peaved though. Still trying to crack 6k with less than 100 SP's.


----------



## AKAeric

I'm going to trash everyone who quit folding! Damn you people(you probably aren't reading this because you quit!!!). /trash


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


I'm going to trash everyone who quit folding! Damn you people(you probably aren't reading this because you quit!!!). /trash


I saw that earlier and was saddened...


----------



## smoke12291

i finally passed you enterprise!


----------



## wannabe_OC

ph34r m3h.......


















I R comin' 4 u Nitteo.....


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


ph34r m3h.......


















I R comin' 4 u Nitteo.....










You had my soda come out my nose.


----------



## Polo224

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


I'm going to trash everyone who quit folding! Damn you people(you probably aren't reading this because you quit!!!). /trash










Hey, we have personal issues from time to time. I took a Midol and now that not so fresh feeling is gone.


----------



## TaiDinh

I'm up and folding again. No more high 90's temperatures.







Hello low 80's temperatures.









Oh wait! Yes, trash talking.

Prepare to be annihilated rank 60'ers.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I'm calling your out Jademiner....your days are numbered partner.










Did you get some new hardware recently?

edit: LOL says it will take make a year to catch up


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
I'm calling your out Jademiner....your days are numbered partner.










Did you get some new hardware recently?

edit: LOL says it will take make a year to catch up

You guys both passed me when I was having GPU issues,


----------



## Gollie

FYI...

My 5th 8800GTS arrived today. I dropped it in and it is folding away at 5.7k ppd. I'll be at 32k ppd.

My next MSI P6N Diamond came in w/ the CPU and other parts, but I had to stop the shipment of my 4 8800GT's because i'm going to be out of town until Tuesday. By the end of next week i'll be at 50k+ ppd.

Gibson and Buick have been warned!


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
FYI...

My 5th 8800GTS arrived today. I dropped it in and it is folding away at 5.7k ppd. I'll be at 32k ppd.

My next MSI P6N Diamond came in w/ the CPU and other parts, but I had to stop the shipment of my 4 8800GT's because i'm going to be out of town until Tuesday. By the end of next week i'll be at 50k+ ppd.

Gibson and Buick have been warned!









You need to stop hanging around Nitteo,


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKAeric* 
You need to stop hanging around Nitteo,









Seriously that's not even fair :swearing:


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i remember when me and gollie were going at it just when the GPU client came out, it was a close match, then he just started adding more and more stuff, i got left in the dust


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


FYI...

My 5th 8800GTS arrived today. I dropped it in and it is folding away at 5.7k ppd. I'll be at 32k ppd.

My next MSI P6N Diamond came in w/ the CPU and other parts, but I had to stop the shipment of my 4 8800GT's because i'm going to be out of town until Tuesday. By the end of next week i'll be at 50k+ ppd.

Gibson and Buick have been warned!










Probably a good thing that I kept my big mouth shut about you not catching me at your current rate.
Congrats on the new hw and keep it up


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


FYI...

My 5th 8800GTS arrived today. I dropped it in and it is folding away at 5.7k ppd. I'll be at 32k ppd.

My next MSI P6N Diamond came in w/ the CPU and other parts, but I had to stop the shipment of my 4 8800GT's because i'm going to be out of town until Tuesday. By the end of next week i'll be at 50k+ ppd.

Gibson and Buick have been warned!










This would totally be my setup as well if I had the monies. >_<


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


I'm calling your out Jademiner....your days are numbered partner.

Did you get some new hardware recently?

edit: LOL says it will take make a year to catch up


Call ME out will ya? I was about to call YOU out!!!

Talk about an epic battle. It doesn't get any closer cowboy.
















The purple and the gray line are right on top of each other!

Yeah, I got me a new horse. A Q6600. Bought it from Nitteo. Figured if I bought it from him, it'd be lucky. 
So now I got me 2 horses. Masher, and Lucky


----------



## markt

Things are getting crazy around here.... I know that if I could multi gpu to work I'm only a couple hundred dollars away from almost 50k a day.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
i remember when me and gollie were going at it just when the GPU client came out, it was a close match, then he just started adding more and more stuff, i got left in the dust









I know the feeling, I could see the color of his eyes in the rear view mirror...
Then BAM, on came the super charger and nitrous and he made me eat his dust








Little did I know nitteo was in his corner coaching him







I need to get a new cut man after that beating


----------



## matt_s989

I wish I had some extra ca$h, I'd have lots of new toys...until then looks like I lurk in the shadows.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
I wish I had some extra ca$h, I'd have lots of new toys...until then looks like I lurk in the shadows.

Being in the top 50 is commendable, good work, be proud








Hmmm, how to Trash on that









Ok, I thrown in a :swearing: for good measure


----------



## matt_s989

Right back at you and everyone with their fancy gpu2 clients and farms :swearing:


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
Right back at you and everyone with their fancy gpu2 clients and farms :swearing:
























Gollie blew my doors off








Must regroup... but I can't afford to catch up with him


----------



## BenBrown

I am coming for you matt


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


I am coming for you matt










Lolz, won't take you much longer, I'll make sure I keep my bat next to me so I can take a swing as you pass me by


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


Call ME out will ya? I was about to call YOU out!!!

Talk about an epic battle. It doesn't get any closer cowboy.
















The purple and the gray line are right on top of each other!

Yeah, I got me a new horse. A Q6600. Bought it from Nitteo. Figured if I bought it from him, it'd be lucky. 
So now I got me 2 horses. Masher, and Lucky










Haha I just ordered some more toys









Quote:



Originally Posted by *matt_s989*


I wish I had some extra ca$h, I'd have lots of new toys...until then looks like I lurk in the shadows.


and no i don't have the money


----------



## Nostrano

Im back online i think, Damn raptor died then my ballistix suicided  but now with wilbur in place i think im good to go


----------



## csm11

And I thought I was doing decent with one GPU client. Way to go and destroy my self-esteem, guys.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
Haha I just ordered some more toys









NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO







You can't do that. We are tied; remember?










Hmmmmmm. Back to the drawing board









Quote:


Originally Posted by *csm11* 
And I thought I was doing decent with one GPU client. Way to go and destroy my self-esteem, guys.

ROTFL!


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO







You can't do that. We are tied; remember?










Hmmmmmm. Back to the drawing board










You left me no choice










I got some smp projects that take days to turn in. They are worth over 3000 points but I can't wait 2 days :swearing: So I ordered not 1 ... but 2 8800gs'.

edit: if all goes well I will be producing over 20,000 points, not bad


----------



## AKAeric

It's nice to look in the rearview mirror and see that the number 4 guy behind me won't catch up for 20+ years, lol.


----------



## markt

You see, all I wanted was to stay in top 5 which I am right now, but gollie says he's ordering 4 more 8800's, well him and everybody else are gonna get me killed by my wife. Cause If I get passed by someone who just got 4 8800gt's im gonna buy 5. Its my competitive spirit , cant help it. so when you pass me, note that I'm coming right back to get my spot.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm11*


And I thought I was doing decent with one GPU client. Way to go and destroy my self-esteem, guys.


That's okay keep folding away! I feel your smallness. Shhhh! We walk at the feet of giants.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


You left me no choice










I got some smp projects that take days to turn in. They are worth over 3000 points but I can't wait 2 days :swearing: So I ordered not 1 ... but 2 8800gs'.

edit: if all goes well I will be producing over 20,000 points, not bad










I doubt I'll be able to keep up with that. Nice job man









Until I fire up my E8400 and order 2 more 8800GS cards. Then he's toast!


----------



## Fossil

Alright ladies, you are all about to get PWND as I'm getting an EVGA 8800GT 512MB for a 2nd folding card.

I'm a member of Gamefaqs and I frequent the PC board over there. So some kid wants to get rid of his 8800GT to get a 4870 or something and he said $70 at first... but then $80 including shipping. And then he was all comparing the cost of it ATM, which is $150, so then he's like, half of that is ooo $75.

Me: DONE SOLD I'LL BUY IT

*YOU ALL HAVE BEEN WARNED*


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Alright ladies, you are all about to get PWND as I'm getting an EVGA 8800GT 512MB for a 2nd folding card.

I'm a member of Gamefaqs and I frequent the PC board over there. So some kid wants to get rid of his 8800GT to get a 4870 or something and he said $70 at first... but then $80 including shipping. And then he was all comparing the cost of it ATM, which is $150, so then he's like, half of that is ooo $75.

Me: DONE SOLD I'LL BUY IT

*YOU ALL HAVE BEEN WARNED*









Bring it son


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
I doubt I'll be able to keep up with that. Nice job man









Hey Heavy, go back and scroll across just below where I posted that. There's a secret surprise waiting for you


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


Hey Heavy, go back and scroll across just below where I posted that. There's a secret surprise waiting for you










Are you talking about fossil?


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


You see, all I wanted was to stay in top 5 which I am right now, but gollie says he's ordering 4 more 8800's, well him and everybody else are gonna get me killed by my wife. Cause If I get passed by someone who just got 4 8800gt's im gonna buy 5. Its my competitive spirit , cant help it. so when you pass me, note that I'm coming right back to get my spot.










I have just installed my TWO new 9800GT's...OH, NO!...well eventually I'll figure out how to make all five GPU's work at the same time, THEN youre gonna be in trouble...lol...(just downloaded the GPU aid)...By the WEEKEND for sure!!!(maybe)


----------



## Heavy Light 117

all these new upgrades everybody is making... I can't wait to see how we climb...we need to increase our production by another couple hundred thousand to be serious contenders for the top 5 teams.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


You see, all I wanted was to stay in top 5 which I am right now, but gollie says he's ordering 4 more 8800's, well him and everybody else are gonna get me killed by my wife. Cause If I get passed by someone who just got 4 8800gt's im gonna buy 5. Its my competitive spirit , cant help it. so when you pass me, note that I'm coming right back to get my spot.










There's no doubt that you'll be bumped from the top 5 of the top 20.
Hoping that your wife is somewhat compassionate and will do away with you in the least painful method. Could you ask her in advance if she'll keep folding with your gear?









Main rig is running again. that should put me at around 38k+. Am seriously considering 4 more 88s, just haven't decided on the best way to do it yet.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
There's no doubt that you'll be bumped from the top 5 of the top 20.
Hoping that your wife is somewhat compassionate and will do away with you in the least painful method. Could you ask her in advance if she'll keep folding with your gear?









Main rig is running again. that should put me at around 38k+. Am seriously considering 4 more 88s, just haven't decided on the best way to do it yet.









It'll take me a little while, but i like to stay near the top , so time will heal all the wounds when i tell her that i'll be purchasing more folding gear.








markt/wife


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
There's no doubt that you'll be bumped from the top 5 of the top 20.
Hoping that your wife is somewhat compassionate and will do away with you in the least painful method. Could you ask her in advance if she'll keep folding with your gear?









Main rig is running again. that should put me at around 38k+. Am seriously considering 4 more 88s, just haven't decided on the best way to do it yet.

lol about time...I thought you quit, ain't heard a peep from you in awhile...


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
lol about time...I thought you quit, ain't heard a peep from you in awhile...









You those people that have machines that cant be trusted to run on their own(unstable







)cant leave them running when on vacation. Jus kidding...
I believe the rig he shut down was watercooled ,cant say i blame for shutting down a w/c 'd pc when on vacation. Electricity, water dont like each other.


----------



## jtypin

im folding with a IBM T40 XD how much worse could it get, maybe a gameboy......no wait that overtakes it by a mile.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtypin* 
im folding with a IBM T40 XD how much worse could it get, maybe a gameboy......no wait that overtakes it by a mile.

At least your folding, when you catch the folding bug there's no going back.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


lol about time...I thought you quit, ain't heard a peep from you in awhile...










Main rig is a boat anchor and can't be trusted. However, with it's help, you should be bumped from the #6 slot in the top 20 within the next day or so


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Main rig is a boat anchor and can't be trusted. However, with it's help, you should be bumped from the #6 slot in the top 20 within the next day or so










With 3x 280s+ I expected you to bump me a long time ago...


----------



## 455buick

Hey Gibby,

Are you out there??







I read your post about being able to keep up with "Buick"... That is true, BUT I'm gonna make you work for it!









You are the #2 folder behind nitteo... But to get to the #2 position, you are going to have to get around me! Probably next year early???









I still have some more NO2 in the tank... As soon as I find more deals on Quads, I'll be adding 5 more... Not to mention 5 more 8800GT video cards over time.


----------



## nitteo

I love the smell of trash talk in the morning!


----------



## Polo224

I'm going to have a gts 640 online this weekend also, so all of you inactive folders on my overtake list, watch out! lol

Think an Antec EW 380 can handle a 939 x2, single hard drive/optical, 4 dimms, 1 pci card, and a 8800gs? I'm thinking it's about 300-320 watts total @ load.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I love the smell of trash talk in the morning!


Yes in deed

but unfortunately inspired by you i'm trying multi gpu folding , so as i work on it i'll be not producing on 2 of my gt's , my avg shouldnt suffer much. I'm installing one of those free copies of ultimate,so all the old files dont confuse me...
Anyway if i need help hope yall will help me.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Ah yes two more 8800 come in today *hopefully they are in before i have to go to work*


----------



## markt

I think I have multi gpu down it running on both cards now, but last time after it completed 1 wu it reloaded onto same card running 2. I did add the -gpu x flags 0 and 1 so i hope it works.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I think I have multi gpu down it running on both cards now, but last time after it completed 1 wu it reloaded onto same card running 2. I did add the -gpu x flags 0 and 1 so i hope it works.


It should as long as the machine ids are different.
Hoping it works for you


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


It should as long as the machine ids are different.
Hoping it works for you










So far so good ,i hope so too. I have so many pcs I forget what they're doing, I want to condense then expand, less heat and electricity.


----------



## AKAeric

w00t. Back in the Top20. I really need to get my second quad folding and I hope that a better ATI client comes out soon. 1800ppd on a 3870x2 is sad...


----------



## markt

I got multi gpu folding running, now i dont have to build more folding rigs , i can just add cards now.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I got multi gpu folding running, now i dont have to build more folding rigs , i can just add cards now.


I just got and added my new cards...effectively increasing my ppd by 35%


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


I just got and added my new cards...effectively increasing my ppd by 35%


I have 5 computers that have 1 or both pcie slots open for nvidia cards after the one i just did. For now I've got a 9600 that I can pair up w another eliminating one computer running same points. 
I'm glad multi-gpu thing works.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

and i hate you all


----------



## markt

I've found that 8800gt's need a dual slot cooler .... When i ran 1 card per machine my temp was about 70c 2 cards together 93c,84c(bottom) .I lowered core clock and got temps back down.
I look forward to more gt's ...with better cooling.


----------



## markt

Stanford servers , somewhere on those servers is a stamp that reads,"HECHO EN MEXICO"


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Stanford servers , somewhere on those servers is a stamp that reads,"HECHO EN MEXICO"










"Aye Chihuahua!"


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I have 5 computers that have 1 or both pcie slots open for nvidia cards after the one i just did. For now I've got a 9600 that I can pair up w another eliminating one computer running same points. 
I'm glad multi-gpu thing works.


I have gotten *all* of my current Nvidia cards running at the same time, but the points are somewhat dissappointing...total production is less for *two* GPU's than what I was getting for one...stopping SMP does not seem to help, could possibly be a core affinity issue? Ah well, something to tinker with this weekend. So yeah, it works, sort of.....









My production is *down* 35%.....


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


I have gotten *all* of my current Nvidia cards running at the same time, but the points are somewhat dissappointing...total production is less for *two* GPU's than what I was getting for one...stopping SMP does not seem to help, could possibly be a core affinity issue? Ah well, something to tinker with this weekend. So yeah, it works, sort of.....









My production is *down* 35%.....


Something is definitely wrong here... 4 of your cards should be doing twice the amount of ppd I think.










I have less smp clients and gpu clients and slower cards and i"m only behind you by 2,000 points









edit: Never mind I just saw that your running regular smp. Have you tried vmware? That would free up some cores. If you are running xp this would help a lot since the gpu client needs an entire core. Those 8800gtx's and 9800gtx's should be giving you twice as much ppd.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Something is definitely wrong here... 4 of your cards should be doing twice the amount of ppd I think.

I have less smp clients and gpu clients and slower cards and i"m only behind you by 2,000 points









edit: Never mind I just saw that your running regular smp. Have you tried vmware? That would free up some cores. If you are running xp this would help a lot since the gpu client needs an entire core. Those 8800gtx's and 9800gtx's should be giving you twice as much ppd.


I have tried *turning off* the SMP clients completely, with no effect. Thanks tho'

If I turn off the second core on either Dual GPU machine, I see a jump to between 4500-5000 PPD on the remaining active GPU....


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Check the temps of both your cards.... I remember when i first started multi- gpu folding there was some type of mix up and one of my cards was running two cores. By checking the temps I noticed that one card was idle. Turned out that my shortcuts were starting from the same folder. Instead of starting my second card the second client somehow ran on the same gpu. This would explain why you see a jump when you turn one core off.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


I have tried *turning off* the SMP clients completely, with no effect. Thanks tho'

If I turn off the second core on either Dual GPU machine, I see a jump to between 4500-5000 PPD on the remaining active GPU....


It shouldn't affect ppd on individual cards at all. Mine run exactly as they did by themselves. If it took 1min23sec. a% its what it does now even with the bottom card in a pciex4 slot.

Check temps like heavylight said I still check every once in awhile to be sure.If you were running ati cards 2 would probably bottleneck each other but not nvidia client.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Check the temps of both your cards.... I remember when i first started multi- gpu folding there was some type of mix up and one of my cards was running two cores. By checking the temps I noticed that one card was idle. Turned out that my shortcuts were starting from the same folder. Instead of starting my second card the second client somehow ran on the same gpu. This would explain why you see a jump when you turn one core off.


You called that right on the money, both PC's show the second GPU idle at 59C, I guess I am dumber than I look, Now all I have to do is figure out how I screwed up the shortcuts in the first place, I still don't see anything wrong with them...omg...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


You called that right on the money, both PC's show the second GPU idle at 59C, I guess I am dumber than I look, Now all I have to do is figure out how I screwed up the shortcuts in the first place, I still don't see anything wrong with them...omg...


Its the flags that are most important.

Here's the way I made it work;
1. extend desktop w/monitor or dummies.
2. download client into 2 seperate areas,documents,downloads etc
3. create shortcut on each 
4. use -gpu 0 -configonly flags,(on the second -gpu 1,and so on)
5. start client, under change advanced options(yes)
6.put the values you want but on "additional parameters" put your " -gpu (x) flag -*note -gpu,space,then number.-gpu0=incorrect
7.The client will then exit cause its configonly.
8.EDIT configonly out of shortcut properties
9.Start your clients
10.any errors, then check your all your shortcuts ,and make sure when client starts your flag will show under "arguements"


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Here you digger










the force gpu at the end was added to activate the cards... they didnt' work so i had to add a monitor to extend my desktop...other than that everything is a okay.

IMPORTANT make sure the start in line in the short cut corresponds to the right folder....in the pic it gets cut off by they all have different addresses.

hope that helps...gotta go to work but i'll check up on you later tonight...man your going to get some massive points after this.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Its the flags that are most important.

Here's the way I made it work;
1. extend desktop w/monitor or dummies.
2. download client into 2 seperate areas,documents,downloads etc
3. create shortcut on each 
4. use -gpu 0 -configonly flags,(on the second -gpu 1,and so on)
5. start client, under change advanced options(yes)
6.put the values you want but on "additional parameters" put your " -gpu (x) flag -*note -gpu,space,then number.-gpu0=incorrect
7.The client will then exit cause its configonly.
8.EDIT configonly out of shortcut properties
9.Start your clients
10.any errors, then check your all your shortcuts ,and make sure when client starts your flag will show under "arguements"



Thx Markt,

I shut down the secondary GPUS on both machines and my PPD has gone back up to where it was, I had taken both machines back to stock for instabillity errors and EUE's while I was installing, maybe I will be able to turn them back up to my regular o/c. I will try your suggestions above and check in later to let everyone know how it went, but the wife is calling me with the keys to the lawnmower shed in her hand....see ya later....


----------



## Sgt.Collins

im passing you guys left and right according to kakao stats i will be rank 854 in 30 days


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt.Collins* 
im passing you guys left and right according to kakao stats i will be rank 854 in 30 days

Glad to hear it! Now come on and catch me.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
Here you digger

the force gpu at the end was added to activate the cards... they didnt' work so i had to add a monitor to extend my desktop...other than that everything is a okay.

IMPORTANT make sure the start in line in the short cut corresponds to the right folder....in the pic it gets cut off by they all have different addresses.

hope that helps...gotta go to work but i'll check up on you later tonight...man your going to get some massive points after this.

Got them all going now, PPD are up about 10K, +REP all round

Thanks for the help (the wrong thread for it) now I can go shopping for *TWO MORE GPU's*, since now I know how to make them work!!


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
Ah yes two more 8800 come in today *hopefully they are in before i have to go to work*

Hey Heavy. I see those cards arrived. I see you installed them. And I see you are catching me. Rut roh


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=Digger=* 
Got them all going now, PPD are up about 10K, +REP all round

Thanks for the help (the wrong thread for it) now I can go shopping for *TWO MORE GPU's*, since now I know how to make them work!!

Sweet, well done. That some nice ppd right.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
Hey Heavy. I see those cards arrived. I see you installed them. And I see you are catching me. Rut roh









haha I see you have noticed my sudden change in POWERAA!!!

Its pretty cool. It was a simple, cheap yet very effective upgrade to my rig. 8800gs aren't too bad at producing wus.


----------



## Sgt.Collins

alright now im gonna be 772 in 30 days


----------



## CL3P20

I'm gunning for Chozart in less than 30 days now.







Gotta see if I can keep my ppd up..had some time off work, so I have been gaming my tail off.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I'm gunning for Chozart in less than 30 days now.







Gotta see if I can keep my ppd up..had some time off work, so I have been gaming my tail off.


Only reason why you're catching up with me is because I went back to team folding, and thus I am only folding on two cores (SMP) now


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Only reason why you're catching up with me is because I went back to team folding, and thus I am only folding on two cores (SMP) now










Whats this, sounds like someone is making excuses!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Only reason why you're catching up with me is because I went back to team folding, and thus I am only folding on two cores (SMP) now











Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Whats this, sounds like someone is making excuses!










That's what I was thinking...


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
Whats this, sounds like someone is making excuses!









Hey, hes retaken lead on JBC, back off or I'm going to come over your house and drink all your beer!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

oh noez
*hides beer*


----------



## K092084

I should be back in the top 20 producers soon, just got my other 8800gts in.
Got it running and says its doing about 5250PPD.


----------



## vix

Question: Has anyone ever though about changing the team names from "XXXXXX (NO MEMBERS NEEDED)" to just the team names, or "XXXXXXX (__ members needed)?"

When I first started on OCN all I ever saw in relation to folding was NO MEMBERS NEEDED, so I assumed everyone here was good and I started folding for another competing site.

I just assumed that nobody wanted me, my 4.2 GHz E8400 w/ 9800GX2, my two 3.6 GHz Q6600 rigs (also each with 9800GX2's), or my 2 GHz C2D laptop folding for them.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

that's only for the team competition, and that has its own sub-section.


----------



## Gollie

I checked on my folding stats right as I left town on Thursday and my newest 8800GTS started EUEing. Long story short, it EUE'ed yielding no points for 4 days.









I adjusted the memory when I got home today so hopefully i'll finally be at 30kppd in a few days. When I get the time i'll put together my 3rd rig (which will take me to 50k!).


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I checked on my folding stats right as I left town on Thursday and my newest 8800GTS started EUEing. Long story short, it EUE'ed yielding no points for 4 days.









I adjusted the memory when I got home today so hopefully i'll finally be at 30kppd in a few days. When I get the time i'll put together my 3rd rig (which will take me to 50k!).


Do you also have your rigs in an office building?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
Do you also have your rigs in an office building?

I wish...

They are in my guest bedroom.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I wish...

They are in my guest bedroom.

Mine too, only there is no bed


----------



## BLAKIE33

anyone else had prob over last 14 hours [8pm uk time] with there GPU results,Or any results in that matter,Not been able to be submitted?
It just says waiting in quee. So has a few thosand points been lost or not?
its like itll send 1 result but then quee 5-6 and so on.Pluss about 6-10 wu from yesterday are still been queue.
Even PS3 wont load up [email protected] so can not be my PC.


----------



## markt

The staff gets there at 9a.m.-7.pm. they workl it out when they get there.


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SZayat* 
I'll get joo










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Nice try









But you'll never catch me









HAHA, I did already


----------



## Gollie

Crunch Crunch Crunch

Gollie is coming

Crunch Crunch Crunch


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*


HAHA, I did already










Took you long enough pfft


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Took you long enough pfft



















from #632 to #310 in less than 4 weeks


----------



## markt

Attachment 80860

Attachment 80861

Attachment 80862

Attachment 80863

Attachment 80866

Attachment 80867

Pics of the relocated farm (office to bedroom)
There's also 3 pc's I've been holding back , out of picture that are being held for gt's. In case things get competitive ... lol.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice farm








may i ask what mouse pad that is with the green glow?


----------



## coltsrock

Well, get ready for a new "top" guy, Im getting a little over 3K PPD with my main rig, and have been climbing the ranks

watch out nitteo


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


In case things get competitive ... lol.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


nice farm








may i ask what mouse pad that is with the green glow?


I'll find out and pm you they have everything I bought on file and it does about 8 colors or all 1 at a time every few seconds. I'll let you know tommorrow


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

awesome, thanks.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 









Competitive hell, I'm running as fast as I can! Maybe I can get a good deal on half a dozen 8800GT's....


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*












That's about that 50k huh, yeah I saw the stats:swearing:







.More than keeping me on my toes. Enjoy it for awhile I'm tapped until mid next month for anything major.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Shuffle...shuffle...shuffle...hehehehe...shuffle.. .shuffle...shuffle
Igot to stay there now that I cracked the top 100 mark.


----------



## markt

If I was gollie... I'd be talking some serious #%^* right now. 50k yesterday(80pts shy oh well) I'm all jealous.

Good job.


----------



## k1t

not sure if this should be here... but does anyone notice WU #5015 is really slow compare to other WUs? normally i would get around 5200ppd according to fahmon, but whenever #5015 comes up, it drops to 1500+ppd and it takes 5-6hours to complete ~_~


----------



## Heavy Light 117

same here kit


----------



## BenBrown

I went back and checked my benchmarks and as far as that 5015 WU I was getting 1mn 18s or 5316 PPD on my 8800GT. Not sure why you guys are so much lower.


----------



## stanrc

All your WU are belong to me!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

stop taking my WU!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k1t* 
not sure if this should be here... but does anyone notice WU #5015 is really slow compare to other WUs? normally i would get around 5200ppd according to fahmon, but whenever #5015 comes up, it drops to 1500+ppd and it takes 5-6hours to complete ~_~


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
I went back and checked my benchmarks and as far as that 5015 WU I was getting 1mn 18s or 5316 PPD on my 8800GT. Not sure why you guys are so much lower.

I'm getting ppd same as other wu's also, might be other factors involved. Could be the run, you know(run1,clone 6 blahdeblah)


----------



## IcedEarth

Me and Pap3r, lets go!


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IcedEarth* 
Me and Pap3r, lets go!









Your On!!


----------



## Delphi

Ima coming for you guys better watch out


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
Ima coming for you guys better watch out



Are my eyes deceiving me, or does that PPD say 8131? Nice!


----------



## Delphi

They are not deceived







I dont no how i got it that high but its been going at that and 7950 something ever WU


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi*


They are not deceived







I dont no how i got it that high but its been going at that and 7950 something ever WU










I want about umm, 10 gt260's


----------



## k1t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm getting ppd same as other wu's also, might be other factors involved. Could be the run, you know(run1,clone 6 blahdeblah)

i will monitor it and post again with a screenshot... because i dont quite get the run1, clone6 part







)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k1t*


i will monitor it and post again with a screenshot... because i dont quite get the run1, clone6 part







)


Attachment 81070


----------



## k1t

oo... thanks... but how come your gpu client is in cmd window? i thought it's suppose to stay in the system tray?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k1t* 
oo... thanks... but how come your gpu client is in cmd window? i thought it's suppose to stay in the system tray?

There's both kinds of the same client


----------



## k1t

just encounter the 5015 again ~_~ what a pain...


----------



## BenBrown

Here is my 8800GT dong a 5015:


----------



## Indignity

hmm...

I smell a Druid

:sniff:


----------



## CL3P20

..We need to post some road signs around here, that say "SMP folders to the left". Its downright dangerous with these guys going so slow...you might fly up on three or four of em'...and have to swerve outta the way to avoid crashing into them... The Nerve!


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


..We need to post some road signs around here, that say "SMP folders to the left". Its downright dangerous with these guys going so slow...you might fly up on three or four of em'...and have to swerve outta the way to avoid crashing into them... The Nerve!

























We should ditch them all onto the hard shoulder. Leave the motorway to the big boys


----------



## tonyhague

we all need somebody to wave at as we shoot past


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
hmm...

I smell a Druid

:sniff:








































Haha I'm on your tail









p.s. been experiencing problems but I think I'm good now... prepare yourself for battle !!!!


----------



## Indignity

I'm bringin my boyz so you'd better wait between shots


----------



## wickedwahine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Haha I'm on your tail









p.s. been experiencing problems but I think I'm good now... prepare yourself for battle !!!!


I think you can take Indignity







... AND his boyz' lol. Go Heavy! GO! 
"To infinity, no wait... to Indignity and beyond!"








WTH? Lol, It's going to take a while to catch nitteo...


----------



## wickedwahine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


I'm bringin my boyz so you'd better wait between shots




















LOL


----------



## [WWL] Twister60

hopefully I can use some extra LN2 and fold for a bit (LoL)


----------



## nitteo

Wait for my surprise in the unveiling of the re-vamped farm.


----------



## mnishimura00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Wait for my surprise in the unveiling of the re-vamped farm.


as if the current revamp wasnt enough?


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnishimura00*


as if the current revamp wasnt enough?


It wasn't, and even the current revamp is going to be DWARFED by my rival from Australia.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

oh....dear....god.
help us all.


----------



## Indignity

Holy Crap!!! A$$man didn't like to see you jump ahead of him then?

It's gotten personal now lol







... Really hope it isn't something that puts the guy in dept!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Holy Crap!!! A$$man didn't like to see you jump ahead of him then?

It's gotten personal now lol







... Really hope it isn't something that puts the guy in dept!

Trust me bro, when you get a farm that big, your in debt!


----------



## markt

I can't even imagine the heat produced by nitteo's farm, mine about 15% the size of his, and my office (and house) got unbearably hot last night. Ihad to shut off 1 rig


----------



## Chickenman

Sweet - feel my folding wrath!!! lol

I think I may buy a couple more cards, this is pretty neat.

reinstalled the cpu core ones so they are starting from scratch but should contribute another 140ppd.


----------



## Oscuro

If my 8800GTX didn't whine like a baby from the stress, and heat my room better than fireplace, I'd leave it on 24/7....
Come on winter!
And maybe I should put some sound insulation in my case....


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chickenman*


Sweet - feel my folding wrath!!! lol

I think I may buy a couple more cards, this is pretty neat.

reinstalled the cpu core ones so they are starting from scratch but should contribute another 140ppd.


If you were to run dual instances of SMP via VMware + the GPU2 client, you could get 11,000 to 12,000 PPD on that rig.


----------



## Chickenman

Have looked into it but I still use my pc all the time, the background clients will do for now.

Now it's set this way it's a lil better. Still - another card would be gravy.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chickenman* 
Have looked into it but I still use my pc all the time, the background clients will do for now.

Now it's set this way it's a lil better. Still - another card would be gravy.

If you run your CPU clients with the SMP flag, you can still use your computer for normal tasks without any slowdowns. Your ppd will be 20x better as well.


----------



## Delphi

Man ive gone more up more then 40 places in the past 3 days gotta love my GTX 260's folding power


----------



## CL3P20

Hurry up and fold!! Pass me while you can..I'm down a GPU client and am spending meh $$ on some new 'ink'..Lord knows, once my arm is finished the farm is gonna get larger again.

..whoever gets this E6700 had better throw a GPU client at it! OCN has a lot of high producers..but not a lot of mid range action going on.. sissy la'la's.


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
It wasn't, and even the current revamp is going to be DWARFED by my rival from Australia.

can't wait to see it!


----------



## systemaxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscuro*


If my 8800GTX didn't whine like a baby from the stress, and heat my room better than fireplace, I'd leave it on 24/7....
Come on winter!


I am singing the same note with this rig; at idle i warm the room faster than i would like.


----------



## Gollie

I think Buick saw me coming and added another card to hold me off.







I really thought I was going to move into the 3rd spot for ppd. In a few months I'll add another card or two to see if I can propel myself right behind Nitteo the Don.


----------



## markt

I can't wait til I hit another million,hmm


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I can't wait til I hit another million,hmm


...I can't wait 'til I'm in the top 500!


----------



## Indignity

Have you guys noticed the points being a bit higher recently or is this finally my systems stabilizing after a month lol?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Have you guys noticed the points being a bit higher recently or is this finally my systems stabilizing after a month lol?


They probably hit their sweet spot.







Hey indignity ,I hit 2 million dude. I know you are on your way too .


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
They probably hit their sweet spot.







Hey indignity ,I hit 2 million dude. I know you are on your way too .

Congrats Bro! Sorry I missed that one!

2 9800GTX cards arrive tomorrow & I can start assembly of the rig during down time at work


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Congrats Bro! Sorry I missed that one!

2 9800GTX cards arrive tomorrow & I can start assembly of the rig during down time at work









I envy upgrades....I won't have the money for any for about a month, then I'm doing one motherboard like nitteo did, just one though.


----------



## systemaxd

For those around rank 210 i am online again and folding on 1 smp core cpu and 1 gpu but will only be on for 3-4hrs a day so passing me wont be as easy now. Decided to start up since cooler temps and no need for A/C is showing itself again, by doing so need to up my room temp for 72F to 79-81F should be able to do that in 2-3hrs.


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *systemaxd* 
For those around rank 210 i am online again and folding on 1 smp core cpu and 1 gpu but will only be on for 3-4hrs a day so passing me wont be as easy now. Decided to start up since cooler temps and no need for A/C is showing itself again, by doing so need to up my room temp for 72F to 79-81F should be able to do that in 2-3hrs.

well I now have my Opteron 165/8800GT/8600GTS running. I just slipped past 260 and heading your way







The Opty 165 and 8800GT runs between 16-20 hours a day


----------



## Polo224

Chugging along. Thinking about replacing a card (gts 640 with a 8800gs) though.


----------



## markt

Congrats on the top 20 Polo224, Back a few months ago I didnt know about eoc's site (top 20) It was cool though, when i found it i was like number 7 or 8 and didnt even know it.
I'm adding a little muscle to the farm today, just my phenom and a 2900 xt . I know its not much but its something to add.


----------



## K092084

I've moved myself back into the top 20 list again, about the middle.
Been trying to fight you off from passing my markt, but can't not going to happen, you will pass me soon enough.
But I will pass Qmopar, Knifelife(no longer folding), and jeffmace within 2 weeks.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I've moved myself back into the top 20 list again, about the middle. 
Been trying to fight you off from passing my markt, but can't not going to happen, you will pass me soon enough. 
But I will pass Qmopar, Knifelife(no longer folding), and jeffmace within 2 weeks.


Pretty soon there wont be anyone for either of us to pass (realistically)But being where we're at, its all good. Staying in the top producing members can be the goal from there.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Pretty soon there wont be anyone for either of us to pass (realistically)But being where we're at, its all good. Staying in the top producing members can be the goal from there.


Tis true. I was actually in the top 5 producers months back before the GPU2 client came out, which I was only bringing in about 8-9k, which actually was alot at the time, but now that is easy to get. There are still a couple of people to pass but won't be passing them anytime soon. But like you said, where we are at is nothing to be disappointed about and trying to stay in the top will the main thing. 
Trying to figure out where I can stick another 8800. 
Don't want to add one at home, main rig has an empty pci-e slot, as the electric bill is getting high enough with the hot summer weather.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Tis true. I was actually in the top 5 producers months back before the GPU2 client came out, which I was only bringing in about 8-9k, which actually was alot at the time, but now that is easy to get. There are still a couple of people to pass but won't be passing them anytime soon. But like you said, where we are at is nothing to be disappointed about and trying to stay in the top will the main thing. 
Trying to figure out where I can stick another 8800. 
Don't want to add one at home, main rig has an empty pci-e slot, as the electric bill is getting high enough with the hot summer weather.


I used taerics thread , and some other info to figure my power usage. It amounts to 105-120 $ a month for all my machines-not counting the extra ac needed to offset the heat from the pc's. That at 8.9cents a KWH.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I used taerics thread , and some other info to figure my power usage. It amounts to 105-120 $ a month for all my machines-not counting the extra ac needed to offset the heat from the pc's. That at 8.9cents a KWH.


That's not to bad. I've only got my main rig and second rig running at home, but I think adding a second card to my main rig would make my electric bill go quite a bit higher since my main rig is near the ac thermostat. Not to mention that I have to pay like 14.59 per kwh. Wish it was as low as yours.


----------



## Gollie

$120 seems way to high...

Taerics numbers seems a bit high as well.

I have 7 overclocked GPUs (4 GT's/3 GTS') and one quad (Stock Q6600) running on a 1500VA Cyberpower UPS and it reads 800Watts being drawn.

I have not done the math yet but my energy bill has stayed the same...so far.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


$120 seems way to high...

Taerics numbers seems a bit high as well.

I have 7 overclocked GPUs (4 GT's/3 GTS') and one quad (Stock Q6600) running on a 1500VA Cyberpower UPS and it reads 800Watts being drawn.

I have not done the math yet but my energy bill has stayed the same...so far.


I have my cards divided up more i believe, I'm running 1 card per machine x3 w/vmware ,1machine w/1card ,another w/2cards w/vmware and 1 just running smp only. And I just added a phenom machine without nvidia gpu doing vmware.That's 7 pc's ,i only counted the 1st 6.

I'm workin on changing over to those p6n's w/ 4 pcie slots when the money available. I could just fill in my available slots though.


----------



## Gollie

This extra IP35 Pro is begging for 2 9800GX2's and a Q6600...

To bad I'm out of upgrade funds





















:swearing:


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


This extra IP35 Pro is begging for 2 9800GX2's and a Q6600...

To bad I'm out of upgrade funds





















:swearing:


Me too


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


This extra IP35 Pro is begging for 2 9800GX2's and a Q6600...

To bad I'm out of upgrade funds





















:swearing:


Hi gollie,

Am I glad of that!!









You have been a true folding monster as of late...









Made me add 2 more GPU2 cards to stay ahead! Whew...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi gollie,

Am I glad of that!!









You have been a true folding monster as of late...









Made me add 2 more GPU2 cards to stay ahead! Whew...

Two more cards will put me out of reach...for now


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Two more cards will put me out of reach...for now









Hi Gollie,

Yeah, I'll keep my eye on you and Litlratt...







He and Gibby made me go the GPU2 route... Now I have 12 of them...









I hope to see the point increase within the next couple of days... One can only hope I don't get Thunderstorms, Cable problems or the dreaded - Hardware failure!

Take care and Fold On!


----------



## Chickenman

I'm sooo gonna get you Sub1!me... have had quite a bit of downtime today so should see some good numbers tomorrow.

Edit: Arrrgggghh


----------



## markt

Apparently a hurricane is headed my way







Attachment 81405


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Apparently a hurricane is headed my way







Attachment 81405


On your way out of town, check your rear view mirror.


----------



## Indignity

Hope that sucker dies out in the Gulf there Mark!

I had heard that they are really worried about NO getting the brunt of it.... UGGG! No more disasters please!!!

I'd better check in with a friend down in BR & make sure he's doing well.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


On your way out of town, check your rear view mirror.


I see you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Hope that sucker dies out in the Gulf there Mark!

I had heard that they are really worried about NO getting the brunt of it.... UGGG! No more disasters please!!!

I'd better check in with a friend down in BR & make sure he's doing well.


Baton Rouge gets a little of the trees falling down, rain, tornadoes etc. Katrina tore down so many trees, it was unreal, the biggest thing is electricity can be out for weeks... And then they raise gas prices locally. Gas stations that had electricity right after katrina were charging 3 dollars a gallon when gas was just over a dollar. I hope that thing hits mexico...good luck.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi Gollie,

Yeah, I'll keep my eye on you and Litlratt...







He and Gibby made me go the GPU2 route... Now I have 12 of them...









I hope to see the point increase within the next couple of days... One can only hope I don't get Thunderstorms, Cable problems or the dreaded - Hardware failure!

Take care and Fold On! 


Not going down without a fight!


----------



## K092084

Behold my massive farm:

Not really though.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Behold my massive farm:

Not really though.

I see that you have 2 or 3 dual cores in there. Is there any reason that you are not running SMP on those?


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
I see that you have 2 or 3 dual cores in there. Is there any reason that you are not running SMP on those?

They are all work computers so I can only run the console version. And most of them get turned off regularly so most of the smp WU wouldn't get completed.


----------



## markt

Guess whose getting an almost 5k$ grant for school, at the current price for 8800 gt's I might be able to upgrade a touch. Probably a month away though..


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

5k, thats a lot of GS's


----------



## CL3P20

Let me know if you need help vmod'ing all those GS/SC's, there Markt.







I got plenty of 500ohm VR's around..







Hows 800/2000 [core/shader] for 24/7 folding use on stock cooling sound to you?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


5k, thats a lot of GS's




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Let me know if you need help vmod'ing all those GS/SC's, there Markt.







I got plenty of 500ohm VR's around..







Hows 800/2000 [core/shader] for 24/7 folding use on stock cooling sound to you?










I might take you up on that. I'm budgeting probably a 1000$ for cards and boards , I got a little behind on bills. Bad thing is waiting for a check to come, its agonizing.

Btw like the idea of the folding contest/drawing, that you're continuing that.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

Btw like the idea of the folding contest/drawing, that you're continuing that.
OCN's PPD has sky rocketed since the GPU client was released..but has stayed pretty consistent over the last two months, also..partly I feel, from the folding contests. If a little incentive is all that some folks need to donate some PPD to OCN..then incentive they shall have.









*I secretly have another prize choosen for the following month, if no one else takes me up on my challenge, and keeps the contest going. *Shhh* its a secret.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


OCN's PPD has sky rocketed since the GPU client was released..but has stayed pretty consistent over the last two months, also..partly I feel, from the folding contests. If a little incentive is all that some folks need to donate some PPD to OCN..then incentive they shall have.









*I secretly have another prize choosen for the following month, if no one else takes me up on my challenge, and keeps the contest going. *Shhh* its a secret.










Im trying come with something too. Like a card or mobo or something.

In light of this hurricane, I might lose power for a couple days or so or not at all. I hope it goes to texas lol, maybe gollie will slow down..


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Im trying come with something too. Like a card or mobo or something.

In light of this hurricane, I might lose power for a couple days or so or not at all. I hope it goes to texas lol, maybe gollie will slow down..









If it hits Texas, we will lose 1/2 our team's PPD, as it will take out power to Nitteo Too!!! OMG NO! Gollie and Nitteo offline! That *WOULD* be a disaster...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


OCN's PPD has sky rocketed since the GPU client was released..but has stayed pretty consistent over the last two months, also..partly I feel, from the folding contests. If a little incentive is all that some folks need to donate some PPD to OCN..then incentive they shall have.









*I secretly have another prize choosen for the following month, if no one else takes me up on my challenge, and keeps the contest going.* *Shhh* its a secret*.




















Not any more


----------



## GuardianOdin

Woot!....just passed up OmegaNemesis28


----------



## markt

I guess I'll be shutting down tonight , this hurricane is definately hitting where I live. Gonna ruin my avg,:turd:.I'm going to stay running all day though.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I guess I'll be shutting down tonight , this hurricane is definately hitting where I live. Gonna ruin my avg,:turd:.I'm going to stay running all day though.


Hoping that you and yours make it through it safely.


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I guess I'll be shutting down tonight , this hurricane is definitely hitting where I live. Gonna ruin my avg,:turd:.I'm going to stay running all day though.


better safe than sorry. Be safe


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Hoping that you and yours make it through it safely.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


better safe than sorry. Be safe


I made some preparations plywood ,canned goods , water and what not.
Thanks for your concern, I think It's going to be bad but move through quickly with any luck.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I made some preparations plywood ,canned goods , water and what not.
Thanks for your concern, I think It's going to be bad but move through quickly with any luck.


As a native Miami-an, I can relate! I lived thru Hurricane Andrew (and others) and Hurricanes are no joke.

Good Luck and stay safe.

I am thinking of keeping my family up here in New York and fly out to Houston on Thursday or so...

I am glad I shut down the farm and all rigs disconnected from the outlets!

Stay safe people, Gustav is starting to look like a Monster.


----------



## tonyhague

Good luck, Mark


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I made some preparations plywood ,canned goods , water and what not.
Thanks for your concern, I think It's going to be bad but move through quickly with any luck.


Mark - take good care of yourself and the family!

My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours!

I hope Gustav will pass fast. But then comes the flooding!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Mark and the rest of yous in the line of Gustov...hang tough and keep the family nice and secure...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


As a native Miami-an, I can relate! I lived thru Hurricane Andrew (and others) and Hurricanes are no joke.

Good Luck and stay safe.

I am thinking of keeping my family up here in New York and fly out to Houston on Thursday or so...

I am glad I shut down the farm and all rigs disconnected from the outlets!

Stay safe people, Gustav is starting to look like a Monster.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


Good luck, Mark



Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Mark - take good care of yourself and the family!

My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours!

I hope Gustav will pass fast. But then comes the flooding!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Mark and the rest of yous in the line of Gustov...hang tough and keep the family nice and secure...










I think this my 4th or 5th hurricane, and i think it would kick katrina in the butt, so i'm trying to think of everything. the worst thing is no electricity for sometimes days.

Thanks everyone for their concern and pardon the lack of points for the team. But, I'm leaving the machines on til the wind gets too bad.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Well, I got a hold of some hardware:
2x 8800GT, 2x PS3, my main rig, a E7200, and a E8400. I should be moving up the ranks this month







.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I think this my 4th or 5th hurricane, and i think it would kick katrina in the butt, so i'm trying to think of everything. the worst thing is no electricity for sometimes days.

Thanks everyone for their concern and pardon the lack of points for the team. But, I'm leaving the machines on til the wind gets too bad.

*Be safe first*, the points will come back if you all do! Take Care.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Well, I got a hold of some hardware:
2x 8800GT, 2x PS3, my main rig, a E7200, and a E8400. I should be moving up the ranks this month







.

Solid stuff right there


----------



## BLAKIE33

anyone help in noob terms how to set up 2 88ooGT which are already running in SLI for [email protected] [GPU].
As i dont know weather i just plug another monitor in card 2 and set it in options to say three as the other cards auto set its self to machine ID 2.
so do i just plug monitor into card 2 .reinstal and set id to machine ID 3 and fingers crossed itll work and i will double my PPD? Any help would be fantastic.
Thanks all and if i get no replys im sure you all in the top 150 wont tell







as your scared of compitition.


----------



## CL3P20

1st. You cannot use SLi when folding.

You can however install 2x GPU clients, and modify the shortcut properties to launch each instance on a different GPU.

-Once both clients are installed, find the startup icon, and create a shortcut for it. [Do this for each client..name them gpu 0 and gpu 1..]

Now, right-click on the shortcut and open the 'properties' window.
-In the 'Target' window, add: *-gpu 0* at the end of the existing text. Doing the same for the next client, but changing the *0*, for a *1*

This is my command line for my first GPU:

Quote:

"D:folding [email protected][email protected]" -gpu 0 -verbosity 8
..once you edit both target windows, with the -gpu flag..you are ready to go!


----------



## matt_s989

Well looks like I'll be down for a little while, my x1950xt just took a duece and I have a hd thats on its way out. So I took some of the money from my financial aid for college and bought a few new toys. Ordered a 1TB drive, and a 8800GT for folding.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
Well looks like I'll be down for a little while, my x1950xt just took a duece and I have a hd thats on its way out. So I took some of the money from my financial aid for college and bought a few new toys. Ordered a 1TB drive, and a 8800GT for folding.

It'll be all smiles when you get back up and running!


----------



## markt

I'm not talking any trash with my avg. right now but in a few I'll have it back up again. Glad to be back. I even missed you gollie and litlratt lol.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm not talking any trash with my avg. right now but in a few I'll have it back up again. Glad to be back. I even missed you gollie and litlratt lol.


----------



## wierdo124

Come on people, join my team!

And also, 2000th post.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm not talking any trash with my avg. right now but in a few I'll have it back up again. Glad to be back. I even missed you gollie and litlratt lol.


Unclench your hand and let go of your feminine side, and get back to folding


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Come on people, join my team!

And also, 2000th post.

Well, since this is the trash talking thread.........

I see 1000 not 2000, you don't even have a post bit & could you eliminate some of the mega sig lol









Good to have you in the fold tho









Now back to our scheduled routine.


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
I see 1000 not 2000, you don't even have a post bit & could you eliminate some of the mega sig lol









That is some mega Ultimate Warrior ownage there!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Unclench your hand and let go of your feminine side, and get back to folding










Had a rough week..


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Had a rough week..










I can only imagine.
However, if I didn't give you any [email protected]#$, you might think that I wasn't concerned.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I can only imagine.
However, if I didn't give you any [email protected]#$, you might think that I wasn't concerned.


Glad to be back, and despite the contest within our team,







we're on the same one.


----------



## The Duke

Duke tore down part of his mini farm and hasn't done jack to get it all back up and running. I don't care that he has had a lot going on! Get your but in gear and get back those 10K PPD your down you bumb


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Duke tore down part of his mini farm and hasn't done jack to get it all back up and running. I don't care that he has had a lot going on! Get your but in gear and get back those 10K PPD your down you bumb










Trash talkin' yourself...I freakin' love it...


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Duke tore down part of his mini farm and hasn't done jack to get it all back up and running. I don't care that he has had a lot going on! Get your but in gear and get back those 10K PPD your down you bumb











Let your doc know that the Paxil isn't working anymore


----------



## CL3P20

Anyone behind me, has limited time, before my PPD picks up again. Just got my replacement mobo, for my 2nd main folder, in the mail yesterday..

Gotta do what I can to catch MADMAXX !


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Anyone behind me, has limited time, before my PPD picks up again. Just got my replacement mobo, for my 2nd main folder, in the mail yesterday..

Gotta do what I can to catch MADMAXX !


DANG!!!! And I was getting so close.


----------



## BLAKIE33

Ill be up there......
Well one day at least But still going strong and making the most out of the Nvidia points per day.As im sure itll not last forever and ill be on 1k a day







like the ATI Cards.
Goal is to get into top 1oo for now









Whats happened to you Nietteo? noticed last 2 weeks your PPD have Vanished from what you were getting








Ill have to read back some to see if its already mentioned.
Hope you get it sorted AsAp mate anyway.


----------



## markt

These new Nvidia projects should make some people consider supplementing their gpu with a little more smp.

BTW, workin my way back to my spot . I have to thank ben for holding it for me....

And now #8 in total pts for ocn .

One thing about a hurricane, it screwed up my average but gave me some work that'll help me buy those 5 graphics cards I've been wanting.


----------



## patman3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Anyone behind me, has limited time, before my PPD picks up again. Just got my replacement mobo, for my 2nd main folder, in the mail yesterday..

Gotta do what I can to catch MADMAXX !


Muhwahaha... you better watch yo back!


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


These new Nvidia projects should make some people consider supplementing their gpu with a little more smp.

BTW, workin my way back to my spot . I have to thank ben for holding it for me....

And now #8 in total pts for ocn .

One thing about a hurricane, it screwed up my average but gave me some work that'll help me buy those 5 graphics cards I've been wanting.


Glad I could keep your spot warm for you. Seems I was doing that for others as well. I was in the #5 Top Producers for a few days while everyone was getting blown away down there. So now that everyone is safe and sound I will gladly step aside and let you have it back....... for now


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

stupid new WU cut my PPD on my GPU to almost half


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


stupid new WU cut my PPD on my GPU to almost half










I feel you schubie... I got a new card and my ppd stayed the same pretty much


----------



## Indignity

Yeah I feel ya guys!

Just keep an eye on them temps!!! Even tho we were in the 60s today & I had our windows open, the cards were running in the mid 80s C ...


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Yeah I feel ya guys!

Just keep an eye on them temps!!! Even tho we were in the 60s today & I had our windows open, the cards were running in the mid 80s C ...


Its pretty hot in there... I added another pump in case my older pump failed...










notice my south bridge...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Glad I could keep your spot warm for you. Seems I was doing that for others as well. I was in the #5 Top Producers for a few days while everyone was getting blown away down there. So now that everyone is safe and sound I will gladly step aside and let you have it back....... for now










I've had gorf , mrkryz pass me and now probably gollie, maybe not though(depends on newegg gettin the cards to me) I have 6 machines folding and only one has 2 cards the rest have 1, I just ordered 4 cards ,not 5 unfortunately. I still have 2 machines on the shelf waitng for their time. I'd like to put them all to work but its going to have to be a little cooler. My computer room gets into the 90's all day except in the early morning.


----------



## CL3P20

Well I am officially back in the fold..at 27 active "CPU"s for the farm! Trying to run away from Ben.







..Gotta love the 5019's..only 3800 PPD from my 8800GT..ouch!

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...sername=CL3P20


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Well I am officially back in the fold..at 27 active "CPU"s for the farm! Trying to run away from Ben.







..Gotta love the 5019's..only 3800 PPD from my 8800GT..ouch!

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...sername=CL3P20


Ya you better run


----------



## markt

Attachment 82558

Attachment 82559

New gpu's(5) and other hardware on the way.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Attachment 82558

Attachment 82559

New gpu's(5) and other hardware on the way.










All I'm gettin is another 9800GT...still filling the machines I already have. Three empty slots to go...


----------



## mortimersnerd

The only thing that I can talk trash to is the electric company for being unreliable.....


----------



## DjQurt

my 8800gt gets 5316ppd eat that suckas plan to break 5500 with hard volt mod.


----------



## BLAKIE33

Anyone please link me to a thread.Hoiw to fold with 2 8800GT .I have 2 monitors and tried the sugestions provided on 2 links but to no avail.
I turned of SLI,Removed all [email protected] programs in Add n Remove,Plugged another monitor into 2nd card,Reinstalled app Made 2 golders 1 with gpu1 at the end and gpu2.
Then went to C/Program Files and went into the [email protected] folder and copies over the 2 folders and reinstalled again but put machine ID to 3 as other was at 2.
Made short cuts for both folders but when i start up 1 is ok and starts folding,Other just hangs or i get a message saying drivers are incorect and i can go to Stanfords site and download theres.
what ever that means.
PLEASE any sugestions as i dont like to give in so easy but after trying for 2 weeks its driving me nuts.
Im running win XP Pro, Drivers 177.41 [Now trying drivers 177.92 for a few days to see what there like].
Thanks again in advance.
PS also for now it is better for me to run in sli aint it for more ppd? untill i get this irratable problem out of the way.


----------



## Kilzon

Ahh, just got 2nd 8800GTS going in Rig #2. WOOT

It'll take you guys a little longer to catch me now









(I'll be adding and 2nd GTX280 soon to rig #1 also!)


----------



## CL3P20

You need some mod'd drivers to fold with. I do believe the new .92's were supposed to have built-in CUDA support..so they should work as well..not to sure about PPD differences compared to the 177.35's though [supposedly the fastest driver to date for folding use].

After you have installed both GPU clients, you need to make shortcuts for them on your desktop [very important that it is a shortcut]. Right-click on the short-cut and select properties. In the 'Target' window, add the following: *-gpu 0* to the end of the existing text..then apply and click 'ok'. Do the same for the 2nd GPU client.. but add: *-gpu 1* instead..this will address both GPU's to their correct client.

should look something like this->

Quote:

"D:folding [email protected][email protected]" -gpu 0 -verbosity 8
Now, as long as you have the compatible drivers you should be all set.


----------



## BLAKIE33

ill give it a try.I just went to start and both folders were there [email protected] gpu1 ext.
Why do people keep saying set it to 0? 
Myne goes to 1 lowest not 0.is this a problem.
Thanks for feed back "CL3P20"


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


ill give it a try.I just went to start and both folders were there [email protected] gpu1 ext.
Why do people keep saying set it to 0? 
Myne goes to 1 lowest not 0.is this a problem.
Thanks for feed back "CL3P20"


On the motherboard the PCI-E slots are usually numbered 1, 2, 3. internally the motherboard treats them as 0, 1, and 2.

for more help check here: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...a-folding.html


----------



## mortimersnerd

Curse you AEP :swearing:


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Curse you AEP :swearing:


Hey, Hey now thats my employer....


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Aep?


----------



## jamracing

If I add any more CPU's to my folding farm, i'll have to go commercial!

Date of last work unit 2008-09-13 22:27:32 
Total score 196426 
Overall rank (if points are combined) 19939 of 1072433 
Active processors (within 50 days) 16 
Active processors (within 7 days) 11


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=312475
nice work, but still got a ways to go before you go commercial.

i dont think it looks like you are running smp or gpu2 client seeing as how you are ~2000 ppd.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamracing* 
If I add any more CPU's to my folding farm, i'll have to go commercial!

Date of last work unit 2008-09-13 22:27:32
Total score 196426
Overall rank (if points are combined) 19939 of 1072433
Active processors (within 50 days) 16
Active processors (within 7 days) 11

You need to be folding on that gts.Over 5k ppd.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Hey, Hey now thats my employer....









Ah, so you can tell them to be a little more reliable in Southwest Michigan









Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Aep?

American Electric Power


----------



## matt_s989

Sig rig is back up and running, jumped on the gpu2 bandwagon as well. Hoping to hit a million points someday!


----------



## CL3P20

Adding another core to the farm tonight!

Chozart is keeping my spot warm.. see you 'round the end of the week Chozy'!


----------



## markt

Now it's going to get interesting, got some new hardware today. Now folding with;4 x 9600gt, 2 x 8800gt, 2 x 8800gs, 2 x 9600gso, 3870x2, 2900xt.

And in 2 days 1 more 8800gs.


----------



## =Digger=

Today I added another 9800 GT, I'm up to

8800GTX X 2

9800GT X 3

9800GTX X 1










someday I'll catch up....


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

catch up?!?








your already pulling in ~18-20k ppd.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Today I added another 9800 GT, I'm up to

8800GTX X 2

9800GT X 3

9800GTX X 1










someday I'll catch up....


This is when I wish I was not a student. If I had a real job from a college education I would put $5k-$10k into it but right now I need the money for college









For now I will make my friends fold


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
catch up?!?








your already pulling in ~18-20k ppd.

My goal is 35 - 40k but now I only have one empty PCI-E slot left......







Soon I will have to sneak another computer in without my wife killing me


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

good luck with that


----------



## Kilzon

Ok guys just got 2nd GTX280 going in Rig 1









Also just got my dual-core Xeon at the shop going with SMP. That'll add an extra ~1k-1.5k PPD. And as soon as it cools down some more I'll get the PS3 back up and running as well.

This rig will be up and down for a few days but hopefully by the end of the week this will be 24/7. The GTX280 times are at stock speed so they should improve once I O/C them again.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kilzon*


Ok guys just got 2nd GTX280 going in Rig 1









Also just got my dual-core Xeon at the shop going with SMP. That'll add an extra ~1k-1.5k PPD. And as soon as it cools down some more I'll get the PS3 back up and running as well.

This rig will be up and down for a few days but hopefully by the end of the week this will be 24/7. The GTX280 times are at stock speed so they should improve once I O/C them again.











I think i upgraded just in time...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you guys are insane









i love it


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


you guys are insane









i love it











I get that alot when people see the computer room, you've gotta be crazy to have 13 cards running, 14 tommorrow, and as soon as i get that grant money I'm doing 1 more 3 or 4 card machine. Its honestly hard to find a p6n diamond on newegg right now had to settle for a p7n platinum...It arrives tommorrow.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im sure you get the first part.

how often do you get the second reaction?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


im sure you get the first part.

how often do you get the second reaction?










Here's a quote from a visitor that never saw it"dude it looks like you're hacking nasa"
First time my dad saw it he lsaid he always wanted to do it. I didn't understand what he meant though..


----------



## Litlratt

markt, congrats on the new hardware.
I'm guessing around 70k?


----------



## BLAKIE33

Anyone tell me as i can not 4 the life of me get 2 cards running separatly ,Folding,Its driving me crazy now.
Ill give it 1 more go at the weekend.So can anyone give me the link to Nvidia card Folding app,Or what version please. To run to 88ooGT cards on same PC.
Incase im doing some thing incorrectly.
Ive dissabled SLI,Made two folders with gpu1/gpu2 at the end of each folder.Then done same in C:/Program Files/[email protected] folder.
Then made short cuts for each.[In start/Program files theres 2 folders nameed G....gpu1/ & another "...."gpu2.
I amn sure this is what i may be doing incorrectly,It states i need to rename short cuts by clicking on each and scrolling down to propities and renaming them gpu1 and other gpu2,Is this correct?
and how exactly do i rename them?
Also can some one who is running 2 cards in there PC [Nvidia ones of course] send me there folders and i place them in there correct locations?
Then start up apps and rename to BLAKIE33 and Team 37726?
If so do these files exist on this site any were? If not and this can be done this way has anyone got MSN and send me them? Please PM me if so.
Also of topic i just made it past 200k.Getting 6000+ on the stats page of Kakao site and less on extreme folding site.[Time zones i assume].
Sorry last Question: Do i have cards folding in SLI mode or seppartly at the momment?
Im using drivers 177.41 as i tried all diffrent ones for 4 -7 days testing and theseseem the most productive drivers.
Sorry for all the questions but really want to get the most out of these 2 cards before the points on the 8800GT start to drop.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
markt, congrats on the new hardware.
I'm guessing around 70k?

70k! Well done...

I won't be able to keep up with you...for now.

Since the P6N Diamonds are done for now, I can't decide what to do with my next rig. I will probably try 2x 9800GX2's on a P35 so see how it works out.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I can't keep up with all this new hardware everybody keeps buying... I'm going to cruise with what I have for a while.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
markt, congrats on the new hardware.
I'm guessing around 70k?

None of its overclocked, When i get the p7n tommorrow probably only 55k , right now while im waiting on that mobo i put 2 gs's in a 2 slot amd board. Tommorrow I'll put all 3 gs's in one. When I add the next machine I should hit 70k.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Ive dissabled SLI,Made two folders with gpu1/gpu2 at the end of each folder.Then done same in C:/Program Files/[email protected] folder.
Then made short cuts for each.[In start/Program files theres 2 folders nameed G....gpu1/ & another "...."gpu2.
I amn sure this is what i may be doing incorrectly,It states i need to rename short cuts by clicking on each and scrolling down to propities and renaming them gpu1 and other gpu2,Is this correct?


 Almost..you are actually re-naming the shortcuts..just modifying the startup options.

Now that you have your shortcuts.. right-click on one, and select 'properties'

..in the window that pops-up you will see a 'Target' window.. add-> *-gpu 0*
to the end of the text in the target window, separated by a space. [This will be GPU 0's client]
..click apply, then OK. Do the same for the GPU 1 client shortcut.. adding *-gpu 1*
to its target text.

The Target window should read, something similar to this when finished->
Quote:



"D:folding [email protected]_XP-620Fol...-Win32-GPU.exe" *-gpu 0*


----------



## BLAKIE33

Thanks for the feed back CL3P20 1 REP+ for the feed back m8









Only thing is i dont have a 0 in the Configuration/Machine ID it starts at 1 & goes up to 16.Is this because i have CPU folding client version 5.03? 
If so i will delete if need be as i dont hardly fold with CPU now as i get more PPD [6000+] with just folding with both 8800GT in SLI Mode.
I also fold with a PS3 and get about 1800PPD of that alone if doing a 1000000 workload.Or about 1200PPD if doing 199999 or 200000 workloads which take just over 6 hours each.[The one million workload takes about 1 day and 5 hours thats why the points double up i presume.
I will try what you stated above when my little one is asleep tonight i think as i really want to get this sorted out.So the 177.41 drivers are the best for folding then? [Just realized im testing the latest version 177.92 and im getting around 1000 more a day.But the rest of what im doing seems ok?
What can i expect to gain PPD wise with 2 8800GT ? If im getting between 5500 & 6300PPD now & there stablely overclockted to Core 692 / memory 970 / shader 1792MHz ?
Thank You Again


----------



## BLAKIE33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Almost..you are actually re-naming the shortcuts..just modifying the startup options.

Now that you have your shortcuts.. right-click on one, and select 'properties'

..in the window that pops-up you will see a 'Target' window.. add-> *-gpu 0*
to the end of the text in the target window, separated by a space. [This will be GPU 0's client]
..click apply, then OK. Do the same for the GPU 1 client shortcut.. adding *-gpu 1*
to its target text.

The Target window should read, something similar to this when finished->


Yeah i think i will try in half hour when kids are asleep








Only thin is i dont have gpu 0 option it starts from 1 up to 16 in configuration/Machine ID.
Is this because i have CPU folding app version 5.03 ? if so is it best deleted? As i dont hardly ever fold with CPU now as i find i get more from both the 8800Gt ,Over 6000+ a day [also have a PS3 floding 24/7 also] and get 1800-1960 points every 36 hours if doing a million points work load,Otherwise its a 199999 or 200000 work load and these take a little over 6hrs to complete each and i get about 1000 PPD just with this.It all adds up at the end of the day.And a PS3 can get as many points in a day as a good ATI card at the momment so there pretty good folders to top of your PPD.
Thanks for the reply and a REP+goes out to you thank you for your help


----------



## The Duke

The "0" in the short cut is not relevent to the machine #, its simply for the software and lable for the shortcuts. 
You can name the shortcuts and folder the software "1" or "2" for all it matters... there just a lable. 
The # of the machine should not be the same when you run the set up of the folding program though. I use the likes of 1 & 2 for one system, 3 & 4 for another etc... but the software folders and relative short cuts are all labeled "0" and "1" regardless of what system.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


Yeah i think i will try in half hour when kids are asleep








Only thin is i dont have gpu 0 option it starts from 1 up to 16 in configuration/Machine ID.
Is this because i have CPU folding app version 5.03 ? if so is it best deleted? As i dont hardly ever fold with CPU now as i find i get more from both the 8800Gt ,Over 6000+ a day [also have a PS3 floding 24/7 also] and get 1800-1960 points every 36 hours if doing a million points work load,Otherwise its a 199999 or 200000 work load and these take a little over 6hrs to complete each and i get about 1000 PPD just with this.It all adds up at the end of the day.And a PS3 can get as many points in a day as a good ATI card at the momment so there pretty good folders to top of your PPD.
Thanks for the reply and a REP+goes out to you thank you for your help










-gpu and machine id are not the same, like core 0 on a quad , its the the way the computer identifies it. machine can be anything 1-15 but you cant use the same machine id on more than one client. if you run smp its usually machine id 1 , gpu client should be ANYTHING different than machine id 1, up to 15. The -gpu 0 flag has to be used in that order,-gpu 0,-gpu 1 and so on


----------



## BLAKIE33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


-gpu and machine id are not the same, like core 0 on a quad , its the the way the computer identifies it. machine can be anything 1-15 but you cant use the same machine id on more than one client. if you run smp its usually machine id 1 , gpu client should be ANYTHING different than machine id 1, up to 15. The -gpu 0 flag has to be used in that order,-gpu 0,-gpu 1 and so on



Orr right i get it now.I think lol.
Now that makes sense,It was really confusing as i couldnt find 0 in machine id but this is not were the 0 is .Thanks again and i have replied to the PM .
Also thanks to the forum director [ THE DUKE ]its all starting to make sense.
I am getting there slowly but surely








so what increase can i expect with 2 8800GT ? 
and i am correct in thinking that SLI HAS to be turned OFF?
Also i do have 2 monitors plugged in.1 into each card. Do i remove the SLI bridge as this could be whats causing the problem of 1 app shutting down after a few seconds.I almost forgot about this.I wonder if all this time [2 weeeks or more] of hours n hours of messing around it maybe all down to a SLI bridge that needs removing.
What version of [email protected] do i need also as im guessing the 1 im useing is wrong also.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


Orr right i get it now.I think lol.
Now that makes sense,It was really confusing as i couldnt find 0 in machine id but this is not were the 0 is .Thanks again and i have replied to the PM .
Also thanks to the forum director [ THE DUKE ]its all starting to make sense.
I am getting there slowly but surely








so what increase can i expect with 2 8800GT ? 
and i am correct in thinking that SLI HAS to be turned OFF?
Also i do have 2 monitors plugged in.1 into each card. Do i remove the SLI bridge as this could be whats causing the problem of 1 app shutting down after a few seconds.I almost forgot about this.I wonder if all this time [2 weeeks or more] of hours n hours of messing around it maybe all down to a SLI bridge that needs removing.
What version of [email protected] do i need also as im guessing the 1 im useing is wrong also.


yes disable sli you need to run a monitor to each card on one machine. once its running properly you can remove the second monitor cable, and remember to extend desktop -or it wont work. disable sli in nvidia control panel.you can remove the bridge also, but idont think it matters once you disable.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Also i do have 2 monitors plugged in.1 into each card.


 You dont need a 2nd monitor at all.. just 'extend' the desktop to the 2nd monitor in the control panel.. Works just fine..and no need to drag the ol' CRT out!









Restarts, reboots..it doesnt matter..once its set in the control panel as the 2ndary active desktop, you are good to go. *Folding on gpu1 while gaming on gpu0 works just fine too.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


You dont need a 2nd monitor at all.. just 'extend' the desktop to the 2nd monitor in the control panel.. Works just fine..and no need to drag the ol' CRT out!









Restarts, reboots..it doesnt matter..once its set in the control panel as the 2ndary active desktop, you are good to go. *Folding on gpu1 while gaming on gpu0 works just fine too.


cool,haven't tried that. i use dummy plugs anyway.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Here's a quote from a visitor that never saw it"dude it looks like you're hacking nasa"
First time my dad saw it he lsaid he always wanted to do it. I didn't understand what he meant though..


what?
build a folding far?
or hack nasa?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


what?
build a folding far?
or hack nasa?










People have no idea about what we're doing. And when you tell them they're like ,oh. You can tell they're thinking "what the fah??". Anyway I love to fold and I ain t stopping even if i do have a high power bill,hehe.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

same, its really very addicting.
i would put more into it if there wasnt other things with a higher priority and me being strapped for cash as it is, so ill just go with what i got for the time being.
the only reason i stopped for a bit was parents.
but back at it now and dont plan on stopping


----------



## markt

UPS needs to come on....Gollie's got his farm up again.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


UPS needs to come on....Gollie's got his farm up again.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

well as long as he doesnt take nitteos stuff while he looks for a spot to put his farm you should be okay for a bit









P.S. i remember the good old days when me and gollie were running almost neck and neck


----------



## hometoast

I'm almost half way up the top 1000 in a short time. GPU folding ftw! Now I just need 30 more GPUs


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


well as long as he doesnt take nitteos stuff while he looks for a spot to put his farm you should be okay for a bit









P.S. i remember the good old days when me and gollie were running almost neck and neck


I still worry about him, and litlratt for that matter...

I just notice me you and gollie joined at the same time,nov '07


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Nice!








i had not noticed that until you pointed it out.

and you have good reason to be weary of lilrat and gollie, but they have been nice so far an announced farm upgrades in advance, instead of a surprise 10k ppd extra.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



they have been nice so far an announced farm upgrades in advance, instead of a surprise 10k ppd extra.


 I know.. what a bunch a ninny's.







Not all of 'us' are that nice. *cough*


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I'm down for now... power supply fried my mobo.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

oh noez


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
I'm down for now... power supply fried my mobo.

Man that sucks. Sorry to hear that.

The only good thing about that is I won't have to go out and buy another card or two for a few more weeks since you were set to overtake me in a year or so. At least until you can replace the PSU.

EDIT:

I misread that I thought you had said you fried your power supply. I apologize if that came across wrong. I was trying to talk trash but that is probably not the best time to do that.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Top 100 woot!
link

Ive had a few power issues in the past 2 weeks but if my rigs can stay online I will be doing good


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Top 100 woot!
link

Ive had a few power issues in the past 2 weeks but if my rigs can stay online I will be doing good

Thats enough of that


----------



## markt

My mobo and psu came in, psu 's got a problem stayin on, got it jumped and a secondary running the mobo , so far so good. ....PSU has a short in it somewhere but now its staying on. 3 cards running in that now. I'm about to order 2 more gpu's for a machine I have ready.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Man that sucks. Sorry to hear that.

The only good thing about that is I won't have to go out and buy another card or two for a few more weeks since you were set to overtake me in a year or so. At least until you can replace the PSU.

EDIT:

I misread that I thought you had said you fried your power supply. I apologize if that came across wrong. I was trying to talk trash but that is probably not the best time to do that.



Its cool ben







I didn't take it the wrong way. I'm kinda of glad you brought it up though. I wasn't aware I was so close to you... as for my rig, I discovered that it shorted out and it was probably due to the load I had imposed on it. I took the old psu out and bought a new one from frys. I'm going to rma the old psu and build a dedicated folder when the funds roll in. So watch your back









Oh, and here's the pics of the aftermath.
Attachment 83036
Attachment 83037

I took the old 8800gts out and just left the 2 8800gs's...


----------



## CyberDruid

Thatsa no good.

I've managed to put out 10K or better per day since I got the ZOTACs online.

I'm itching to convert the ST to 8800GTs...I could get maybe another 15K that way.

Too bad no one in their right mind would buy my HD3870X2s...


----------



## markt

I guess its time to split my usage of electricity, 1 breaker is definately not enough.


----------



## 70_Malibu

Top 20!!! (point producer for today, so far... LOL)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=3&t=37726


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hey duke, guess whos on your radar


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hey duke, guess whos on your radar










Don't pick on duke... he's feeling sad because I passed him not too long ago


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Thats enough of that










After shaking BenBrown's dust off, I'm planning on making a serious run at tenth rank in the next six weeks, watch your six people. I just passed 2 Million points, and I figure it won't be long before I make the top thousand in project ranking, 30 days or so.

Ah hem, excuse me K092084, But I think your sitting in my spot


----------



## Kilzon

Woot my recent upgrades just got a few people off my threat list









Go to TRY to add another 13k PPD within the next 3-4 weeks. 5 spot here I come!!


----------



## markt

I think I'll break 50k tomorrow, should of today. I had 3 lovely things happen that messed me up : windows update (forgot to turn off automatic updates), Breaker turned all my machines off and lost 2 smp's almost finished, and I came home this afternoon to my extension cord unplugged that runs a portion of the rigs(kids). I had to use the extension cord cause of the breaker not being able to run 11 nvidia cards....

Tommorrow is another day.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I think I'll break 50k tomorrow, should of today. I had 3 lovely things happen that messed me up : windows update (forgot to turn off automatic updates), Breaker turned all my machines off and lost 2 smp's almost finished, and I came home this afternoon to my extension cord unplugged that runs a portion of the rigs(kids). I had to use the extension cord cause of the breaker not being able to run 11 nvidia cards....

Tommorrow is another day.









Welcome to the extension cord club!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
Welcome to the extension cord club!

I was trying put off the inevitable but.... I've a 12 guage bright yellow ext. cord strung across the living room.

I was "asking" my wife (i usually don't ask) if i could get 2 more gs's ordered and she said " whatever you want baby", that means i can get four right? What a lady...


----------



## thenailedone

...lol... they say every little bit helps... but seeing the insanes of the farms and the ppd's here it seems futile... but we mere mortals will keep at it... and one day when I am all grown up... then you'l see


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I was trying put off the inevitable but.... I've a 12 guage bright yellow ext. cord strung across the living room.

I was "asking" my wife (i usually don't ask) if i could get 2 more gs's ordered and she said " whatever you want baby", that means i can get four right? What a lady...










You are a very lucky man...


----------



## The Duke

alternate-app-fahmon-fahspy

Why didn't you find this sooner


----------



## CyberDruid

Finally back in the top 20 Producers...http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



CL3P20 last 24hr-17,125weekly total- 97,578


http://kakaostats.com/usum.php?u=915476

I'm finally getting my PPD back on track after some new additions and client updates.







Nice to see you again on the list CD!

I'm inching my way along the 20's in rank.. Maybe all these hours I have been working will develop into a new GPU.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

well it looks like I can produce 3840 ppd with this rig...I wonder what will happen when I add the new ram...2x1g of G.skill DDR2 800.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

probably not a whole lot


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

that's optimistic lol


----------



## wannabe_OC

uh oh..."Cube" came back to life last night at approx. 2300 hrs...

I moved it out of the room my mother-in-law is staying in and the temp. in my office went up 10 degrees lol...

Not sure how long I can handle it...









But anyway I R back in the mix...


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 









uh oh..."Cube" came back to life last night at approx. 2300 hrs...

I moved it out of the room my mother-in-law is staying in and the temp. in my office went up 10 degrees lol...

Not sure how long I can handle it...









But anyway I R back in the mix...









Nice to see you back


----------



## Indignity

Getting the two 9800GTX+ cards dialed in a bit, but I'm sure I'll need to mod them and get better cooling to push em..


----------



## CyberDruid

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=139069

First really good day in a loooooong time. 14,791


----------



## wannabe_OC

I warned yous...


----------



## markt

2 more 8800 gs's en route







For a total of ; 5 x8800gs,4 x9600gt, 2 x 8800gt, 2 x9600gso. I want to sell the 9600 gt's and put gs's in place.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


I warned yous...



















Cool!!!

Hey, how's your wife doing btw?


----------



## wannabe_OC

She's doing good, should know more on or about 8 October, as far as timeline for first surgery...









Looks like I started going nearly right on time to hold off your advancements Indignity...


----------



## hometoast

I shouldn't brag about breaking the top 500 ... but I will!


----------



## CL3P20

Hey, toast.. can I borrow some of your outlets? I need to plug in another rig!









Broke through the 100k / week margin.. slowly trotting away from Ben, gotta get these Zotac's up and going already!!


----------



## BenBrown

Well I am lagging behind now, thanks to my power going out after the family and I left the house and went on a 5 hour trip back home to the parents for the weekend. We get there and I pull out the laptop to check on things and what do I see, half of my computers have restarted and the other half are OFF. O well, I am back up and running now and got a few extra parts on the way. Nothing serious, just a new mobo for my sig rig and a 9600GSO (for $62.25 open box) that I could not pass up. That might get me close to 30,000 a day so you better hurry CL3P20


----------



## CL3P20

I know I shouldn't.. but, let me know if you need those GSO's mod'd. I have teh sawce they need for some 800+mhz core action.









30k..? *checks my sleeves* I think I can do it..still gotta "rabbit" floating around in 'here' somewheres.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=139069

First really good day in a loooooong time. 14,791

You know, don't take this as bragging...but I'm getting 12,500 with my sig rig alone. You might be in trouble...







(in another 5 years...LOL)
And I'm using only the GPU clients. Hmm...wonder how much I could get another GTS for...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Hey, toast.. can I borrow some of your outlets? I need to plug in another rig!









Broke through the 100k / week margin.. slowly trotting away from Ben, gotta get these Zotac's up and going already!!

i have an extra PCI express slot


----------



## Kilzon

Oh man it seems like every time I upgrade everyone else does too


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kilzon* 
Oh man it seems like every time I upgrade everyone else does too










I know the feeling.
Newegg is fast when they ship from Tennessee, shipped yesterday here today....


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have boxes of electronics coming for me and my parents dont know yet








You better watch out


----------



## Indignity

Not enuff trash-talking here guys!!!! We been on this page for 4 days now :swearing:




























:swearing:


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

w00t for 40 posts/page








and duke, 10 months if you dont pick up the slack


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Im passing all kinds of people but I don't know them enough to talk trash to them...I was gonna wait tell I hit 500 and talk some trash but I just couldn't wait I guess...
My new ram is on the way and should be here this wed. I will then reoverclock this rig and then it will be on...bah I can't talk any trash without a GPU.


----------



## mortimersnerd

My new folding rig that is coming will be in a CM690, same as my sig rig. I wonder how long it will take my parents to figure out I have two computers now









From my predictions, Ben Brown, you are in my spot for the top 20 producers









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


Im passing all kinds of people but I don't know them enough to talk trash to them...I was gonna wait tell I hit 500 and talk some trash but I just couldn't wait I guess...
My new ram is on the way and should be here this wed. I will then reoverclock this rig and then it will be on...bah I can't talk any trash without a GPU.











Tell them to get off their ____ and fold. Its not that difficult, no physical labor involved (unless you count click the mouse)


----------



## markt

I have a theory, 455 buick and gibby just watch us run our mouths on this thread and get a heads up when we're gettin too close for comfort. When we say we're gettin so n so parts they add-on without a word about it. My lips are sealed about any upgrades I might have coming. In fact I'm broke I'm lookin at 6 months with nooooo upgrades, yep seriously. Its funny I had em both within reach then BAM out of reach again.....


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, that is likley why nitteo made this thread back in the day,
and now buick and gibby are just using it for their own advantage.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
ahaha, that is likley why nitteo made this thread back in the day,
and now buick and gibby are just using it for their own advantage.









You see gibby, in his sig would say 10, 11, 12 quads and now nothing. Its a conspiracy I'm telling you . The trash talking thread is a radar system in effect. "yeah on friday im gettin' 5 8800's " Then some messages are sent sayin " gibby, get your butt in gear, some of the mortals are getting close!"


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

he probably has tons of hardware sitting idle, letting people think they will get close, he then hears they have hardware coming and kicks a few more of his rigs in gear.


----------



## markt

Good thing is if it wasnt for them and some others alot of us would still be gettin 5k a day, because no competition.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I have a theory, 455 buick and gibby just watch us run our mouths on this thread and get a heads up when we're gettin too close for comfort. When we say we're gettin so n so parts they add-on without a word about it. My lips are sealed about any upgrades I might have coming. In fact I'm broke I'm lookin at 6 months with nooooo upgrades, yep seriously. Its funny I had em both within reach then BAM out of reach again.....
















Hi markt and Schubie and mort,

That's not really the case, but it is fun watching and reading about your upgrades!









I do lurk in this thread from time to time... As for the upgrades keep them coming. I'll tell you this about my farm. It's getting near the end of upgrades. I'll have one more rig added in a few weeks, that will be 18 total. I've ditched one older P4 rig and the other one will be ditched within a week. In the end 16 rigs will be GPU2 folding, and the other 2 will be folding 2 SMP clients with Quads on Linux.... That's absolutely it!!! Well maybe not absolutely







I have 5 rigs with Conroes in them. I could put Quads in all of them, but that's $1,000







, and I don't have that money right now. Getting ready for Christmas ya know!!!









BTW - nitteo started this thread back in the day, when he and Wicked Pixie were







each other... I was just a wanna be back then... If and when nitteo comes back, I'll be a wanna be again!

Take care and Fold On,


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahah, you know we were just talking trash buick


----------



## gibsonnova74

Although I like to see how you guys are progressing on your farms, I'm in the same boat as Buick. I can't do anymore right now, budget is way to tight. Maybe down the road I can go more GPU2, but for now, Buick has the lead, and will keep it until one of you youngsters can take it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you hear that buick, im coming for ya









I wish!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Although I like to see how you guys are progressing on your farms, I'm in the same boat as Buick. I can't do anymore right now, budget is way to tight. Maybe down the road I can go more GPU2, but for now, Buick has the lead, and will keep it until one of you youngsters can take it.










I'm in the same boat. I have not even been looking for new parts lately. I'll be at 48-50k for some time.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


w00t for 40 posts/page








and duke, 10 months if you dont pick up the slack










Oh sure,







when I'm down








Things are slowly getting sorted and I should have the dual 8800GT system back up shortly


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i have to hit when people are down or i dont get to at all








i cant afford/justify a dedicated folding machine when i have to pay for skiing for a week, maybe europe for a week, new camera lens, headphones stuff.
oh ya, and school


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i have to hit when people are down or i dont get to at all








i cant afford/justify a dedicated folding machine when i have to pay for skiing for a week, maybe europe for a week, new camera lens, headphones stuff.
oh ya, and school


























I use to ski a lot... been a long time since I did any















I miss the helicopters and back scratchers


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


you hear that buick, im coming for ya









I wish!










Bring it!









That's about as much smack as I can put out in one day...









BTW: Schubie posted: "ahah, you know we were just talking trash buick"









I knew that!! I think....







:


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Bring it!









That's about as much smack as I can put out in one day...










schubie is dishing out enough for all three of us


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


schubie is dishing out enough for all three of us










Hi Duke,

Yeah those young whipper snappers!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i had to make up for the lack of it going around latley


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i had to make up for the lack of it going around latley










Hi schubie,

No problems!







I'll give you the last word in this gun fight....


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi schubie,

No problems!







I'll give you the last word in this gun fight....










Gun fight... he brought a butter knife to it


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Gun fight... he brought a butter knife to it










Duke - Now that is funny!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Gun fight... he brought a butter knife to it


















nice one duke!


----------



## CyberDruid

Just checked my stats and I put in nearly 18K day yesterday...that surprised me. That means an HD4870X2 is a pretty good folding card.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


My new folding rig that is coming will be in a CM690, same as my sig rig. I wonder how long it will take my parents to figure out I have two computers now









From my predictions, Ben Brown, you are in my spot for the top 20 producers










You have me mistaken for one of the four in front of me who's spots I am about to take back.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
You have me mistaken for one of the four in front of me who's spots I am about to take back.

















I must get some more hardware to take your spot then








*opens up newegg in a new tab*


----------



## matt_s989

Well my 8800gt is not liking 798/2008/1017, runs fine at 770/1805/1008, eh, long as it folds


----------



## markt

I just added smp back to squeeze a few more points out of the rigs. I think chris and buick are lonely up there ,I think I should keep them company(or try to anyway)


----------



## slyoteboy

In 365 days , according to future estimates , ill be in 31st place. I should break top 100 in next 40 days , look out , here I come.


----------



## Indignity

NEXT PLEASE!!!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*


In 365 days , according to future estimates , ill be in 31st place. I should break top 100 in next 40 days , look out , here I come.


Unless your contently upgrading hardware like everyone else, you wont be in that spot in 1 year


----------



## 455buick

Well folks....

I just got a notice from Consumers Electric Company that they are shutting down my power for a couple of days next week.







Starting Sept 30th...
Something about adding a new transformer in the line for our neighborhood... Could it be me???









Half of my farm will be going down next Tuesday, I think... I guess I should not have been such a bully with folks (schubie).







That will teach me!

Take care


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Well folks....

I just got a notice from Consumers Electric Company that they are shutting down my power for a couple of days next week.







Starting Sept 30th...
Something about adding a new transformer in the line for our neighborhood... Could it be me???









Half of my farm will be going down next Tuesday, I think... I guess I should not have been such a bully with folks (schubie).







That will teach me!

Take care 

Buick needs his own power substation...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Well folks....

I just got a notice from Consumers Electric Company that they are shutting down my power for a couple of days next week.







Starting Sept 30th... 
Something about adding a new transformer in the line for our neighborhood... Could it be me???









Half of my farm will be going down next Tuesday, I think... I guess I should not have been such a bully with folks (schubie).







That will teach me!

Take care 


that'll teach ya


----------



## BenBrown

I am about to be movin' on up now. I got my first 9600GSO I ordered earlier this week and I just ordered my second, should be here on Monday. Man I hate deals like this, they are too tempting. Anyway I am definatly going to be cracking 30,000 PPD so here I come ya'll.


----------



## BenBrown

I just got my 9600GSO installed and overclocked. I am impressed with it and I cannot wait until I get the second one. Take a look at the pic. Notice it is producing the same amount as the 8800GT two lines above it. That is an XFX 8800GT and it pretty much maxed at it's overclock.










I also got my ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe in yesterday and will be installing that in the next couple of days so I can push my Phenom a little further than 2.9Ghz. By the end of next week everything should be running smooth.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Nice find man...I will be looking at getting one of those cards soon myself...can't beat the price!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Well folks....

I just got a notice from Consumers Electric Company that they are shutting down my power for a couple of days next week.







Starting Sept 30th...
Something about adding a new transformer in the line for our neighborhood... Could it be me???









Half of my farm will be going down next Tuesday, I think... I guess I should not have been such a bully with folks (schubie).







That will teach me!

Take care 

That must be a sign









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
I am about to be movin' on up now. I got my first 9600GSO I ordered earlier this week and I just ordered my second, should be here on Monday. Man I hate deals like this, they are too tempting. Anyway I am definatly going to be cracking 30,000 PPD so here I come ya'll.









I just ordered new cards..... too bad I didnt see this first.


----------



## markt

65$














: That's friggin cheap!I ought to get 4 of those for that p6n I'm about to get


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
I just got my 9600GSO installed and overclocked. I am impressed with it and I cannot wait until I get the second one. Take a look at the pic. Notice it is producing the same amount as the 8800GT two lines above it. That is an XFX 8800GT and it pretty much maxed at it's overclock.

Ben, does that card take up 1-slot or 2-slots?


----------



## BLAKIE33

@Markt If you've the time this weekend can yu help me set up 2 8800GT on my pc?

As you know im folding with them in sli mode at the memment and i might aswell get the most out of these cards.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i was under the impression you couldn't fold with SLI enabled


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
i was under the impression you couldn't fold with SLI enabled









You can only fold on one card when SLI is enabled.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ah, got it


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

that's worthless lol
so you just have to unlink the cards to fold I guess eh?


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Ben, does that card take up 1-slot or 2-slots?

Just 1!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


@Markt If you've the time this weekend can yu help me set up 2 8800GT on my pc?

As you know im folding with them in sli mode at the memment and i might aswell get the most out of these cards.


Sure, just keep an eye out for me or pm.









A heads up to everybody the p6n diamond is back at newegg, 93$ and change.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813130080R

Just ordered one myself.

Hope this keeps upAttachment 83674That's the eoc 6a.m. update.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

so I was just gonna come talk some trash...but then I looked at my stats and found this is what I did over the last 24 hours. I just restarted my brothers pc folding again(was down for dead PSU) and this is the results. I am sure the single work loads are from my sig rig so the rest of those came from my spare rig and my brothers rig...(im guessing my brothers rig is the one with the problem...) What do you make of this???


----------



## =Digger=

DD, 
You must have EUE'd several WU and gotten hung, looks like you got it restarted though, unless you are running more than one machine, you may need to restart the clients in the hung system.

On a lighter note, PITA or not, I just re-installed SMP on all three of my folding machines, it's only about 3500 extra PPD, but it will put me in the 32k to 35k range and hopefully out of BB's sights (for now)


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


DD, 
You must have EUE'd several WU and gotten hung, looks like you got it restarted though, unless you are running more than one machine, you may need to restart the clients in the hung system.

On a lighter note, PITA or not, I just re-installed SMP on all three of my folding machines, it's only about 3500 extra PPD, but it will put me in the 32k to 35k range and hopefully out of BB's sights (for now)










Man are you kidding me. 6 empty PCI-E slots and 5000 PPD cards at $65 a pop....it sure is tempting


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

yeah my brothers pc was off for a couple weeks so I restarted it and it ran a WU...that's the points I got from the first WU it ran lol.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Sure, just keep an eye out for me or pm.









A heads up to everybody the p6n diamond is back at newegg, 93$ and change.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813130080R

Just ordered one myself.

Take it you aren't getting rid of the 9600GT cards then LOL.. I'm not gonna do anything right now I've decided. Appreciate you replying to me tho









You're rolling along quite nicely right now!

On a side note, why hasn't cog even logged into the site since 8-2??? As much as I respected her for her contributions to OCN, was the give-away an "Attention Whore" thing? - Sorry to be soo blunt! I know her farm was having issues & that was being sorted out, but damn to up & abandon the team w/o explanation gives me a bad impression.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Sure, just keep an eye out for me or pm.









A heads up to everybody the p6n diamond is back at newegg, 93$ and change.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813130080R

Just ordered one myself.

Hope this keeps upAttachment 83674That's the eoc 6a.m. update.


Have I said anything lately about how much I hate you?








Nice ppd


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Have I said anything lately about how much I hate you?








Nice ppd










Well if its any consolation i'm going tp be public enemy number 1 over this power bill.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Well if its any consolation i'm going tp be public enemy number 1 over this power bill.










I don't have anyone to answer to, but my last one was $212.00:swearing:


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

just in folding money? or your full power bill?


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


just in folding money? or your full power bill?


Full bill.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I don't have anyone to answer to, but my last one was $212.00:swearing:


I'm two states away & how come everything is soo darned expensive here compared???? Gas is @$3.75/Gallon & my "budget" utility bill is going from $215 to $305


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Take it you aren't getting rid of the 9600GT cards then LOL.. I'm not gonna do anything right now I've decided. Appreciate you replying to me tho









You're rolling along quite nicely right now!

On a side note, why hasn't cog even logged into the site since 8-2??? As much as I respected her for her contributions to OCN, was the give-away an "Attention Whore" thing? - Sorry to be soo blunt! I know her farm was having issues & that was being sorted out, but damn to up & abandon the team w/o explanation gives me a bad impression.


I've been wondering about her too,strange. I'll still sell the 9600's , I'm just not posting it really, too many responses last time i did that.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I don't have anyone to answer to, but my last one was $212.00:swearing:


668$ for me but im not responsible for the whole thing.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


668$ for me but im not responsible for the whole thing.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


I'm two states away & how come everything is soo darned expensive here compared???? Gas is @$3.75/Gallon & my "budget" utility bill is going from $215 to $305










Omg, I wish...Gas here is $5.28/gallon and my lowest utility bill for the last year was $240 - Highest in summer was $468


----------



## markt

Litlratt said:


> [/QUO
> 
> I live it what amounts to a guest house in the back of my mother in laws house, we're all the same meter so my power is included in my rent. But I've been catching a little heat over the power bill so i'm giving a little extra. It dropped to 513 for the next bill so everything might be ok. I have added several hundred watts since....


----------



## gibsonnova74

My electric bill has been $650 for the last 4 months.(each month)


----------



## this n00b again

well that's one reason i chose to live on campus.

electric bill and water bill no worries.

but it does cost me $3,200 every semester, and every semester is about 4 months long, so i guess it does seem like kind of alot, but atleast i can leave my machines on with no worries. + it comes with full duplex gigabit lan.

im more concerned about what to do when this runs out.


----------



## The Duke

RANT: The POWER Co SUCKS :swearing: 
Must do more research on possible tax credits in MI for solar... Duke's seriously looking into solar but I'm unsure whether I can claim the cost for each year through 2012. There is a 100% Property tax credit available through 2012 so if its only for the year of purchase that won't off set the $12,000 cost much, but if its for each year it would be well worth the investment but I highly doubt its applicable for each or the 4 years. So I'm trying to get some professional advice on it.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


My electric bill has been $650 for the last 4 months.(each month)


Hi Gibby,

OUCH!







That is one high electrical bill... Must be the A/C, right?

BTW - I have you right where I want you. In the rear view mirror!









I can see you coming, and there's not a thing I can do about it.... Just yet!









Take care old friend!







And don't let the electric bill get the best of you....


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


RANT: The POWER Co SUCKS :swearing: 
Must do more research on possible tax credits in MI for solar... Duke's seriously looking into solar but I'm unsure whether I can claim the cost for each year through 2012. There is a 100% Property tax credit available through 2012 so if its only for the year of purchase that won't off set the $12,000 cost much, but if its for each year it would be well worth the investment but I highly doubt its applicable for each or the 4 years. So I'm trying to get some professional advice on it.


Duke, I've never heard of a full-credit, but there might be some weird contingency law in effect in your state especially with the "Feel-Gooders" about alternative power. Most of the time it's a matter of selling the extra power back to the power company. So basically, you charge your cells & what's left over goes back and *HAS* to be purchased by the power company(at a cap of some amount). That has been the one & only advantage to solar that I've heard. The only downside is the cost to the units.

Just did a quick google for some info & found this Forbes article:

Quote:



Environmentally Friendly Extras
Still, many find going green pays off. One such boon is the federal Energy Policy Act of 2005. It grants a one-time 30%-of-cost tax credit to homeowners installing photovoltaic solar-power panels.


Not too much to be had there offsetting the cost sadly.

Another figure I've found that might change your mind lol:

Quote:



A "typical home" in America can use either electricity or gas to provide heat -- heat for the house, the hot water, the clothes dryer and the stove/oven. If you were to power a house with solar electricity, you would certainly use gas appliances because solar electricity is so expensive. This means that what you would be powering with solar electricity are things like the refrigerator, the lights, the computer, the TV, stereo equipment, motors in things like furnace fans and the washer, etc. Let's say that all of those things average out to 600 watts on average. Over the course of 24 hours, you need 600 watts * 24 hours = 14,400 watt-hours per day.
From our calculations and assumptions above, we know that a solar panel can generate 70 milliwatts per square inch * 5 hours = 350 milliwatt hours per day. Therefore you need about 41,000 square inches of solar panel for the house. That's a solar panel that measures about 285 square feet (about 26 square meters). That would cost around $16,000 right now. Then, because the sun only shines part of the time, you would need to purchase a battery bank, an inverter, etc., and that often doubles the cost of the installation.


I guess we're kinda screwed trying to look towards solar right now eh?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



That has been the one & only advantage to solar that I've heard. The only downside is the cost to the units.


 That would be an 'on-grid' system..and the more expensive of the two solar setups. On-grid usually contains a lot of batteries to store charge..when the battery stack is fully charged up, then you start running the meter backwards, gaining credit.

A cheaper alternative is an 'off-grid' system, which you can install yourself, and requires no paperwork or approval by the power Co. These systems are much smaller, typically do not contain battery stacks, and are used as supplemental supply, for select devices, in or around your home...like adding a few panels to run your hot-water heater..etc.

*While off-grid systems can be put together for less than 10k$, you get no money back from your power production, and receive no grant money or rebates from the Power Co..as you would in purchasing an on-grid setup.

Quote:



Let's say that all of those things average out to 600 watts on average. Over the course of 24 hours, you need 600 watts * 24 hours = 14,400 watt-hours per day.


 Hmm.. I dont know about these calcs...when was the last time your dishwasher and washing-machine ran for 24hrs?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi Gibby,

OUCH!







That is one high electrical bill... Must be the A/C, right?

BTW - I have you right where I want you. In the rear view mirror!









I can see you coming, and there's not a thing I can do about it.... Just yet!









Take care old friend!







And don't let the electric bill get the best of you....

How much is yours buick? You have 18 rigs dont you?

Ihave an idea how much my rigs are running me per month but with 13 gpu's i'm worried that i might end up with a 1000$ bill.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Hmm.. I dont know about these calcs...when was the last time your dishwasher and washing-machine ran for 24hrs?


Take that with a grain of salt, it was off of a how-things-work site.

Aren't you in a heavy 'alternative power' location there with the wind farms & crap? I know Oklahoma/Nebraska is heavy into it, but I thought I had seen something on TLC or Discovery about the winds coming off the Pacific. Forgive me if my California geography is off, but Sacramento is a south suburb of LA isn't it?


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


How much is yours buick? You have 18 rigs dont you?

Ihave an idea how much my rigs are running me per month but with 13 gpu's i'm worried that i might end up with a 1000$ bill.


Hi markt,

My electric bill?? I have 17 rigs and before the GPU2 cards they were running me about $10-12 each. I have not checked recently, but I think it's gone up to $15-16 each with the GPU2 rigs. 8 rigs are at my brother's house and 9 are at mine. All are on with Consumers Energy electricity. So the cost per rig is the same at either house. Right now I only have 13 GPU2 folding rigs. 2 rigs still fold 2 SMP's each (Quads with Linux/Fedora), one is an older P4 and one is a solo E6600 Conroe. Because of the power draw, I'm going to move 7 rigs at my house down into the basement, where I have set up 2 separate 20amp circuits and can measure their current draw more precisely...

So to answer your question directly - the bill will probably be about $240.00 per month.

I hope this answer your question Ok


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

my California geography is off, but Sacramento is a south suburb of LA isn't it?
Sac. is the capitol of Cali..and in the North valley.







There are wind farms and such close by..hydro-electric is a big producer here..due to all the dam's. I would still look into solar, as an equity builder..if I owned my own house.









*off that topic..anyone with a 9600GSO or 88xxGS/GT/GTS should check out my mod guide for some extra PPD! I would like to see what kind of increases can be seen from these vmods, on something other than my GS!


----------



## BenBrown

I am actually looking at trying one sometime this week. I have never done a hard vmod before so I will have to practice some first on an old video card. It all goes well then I will also be vmodding my 3870s too. This may also become an addiction.


----------



## BLAKIE33

@ Ben Brown.
I just replied to something you said ill post link below and hopefull you or any of trhe other guy's on here may be able to help me out and hopefully get my PC folding 100% with both cards.

Link's here








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post4628735

And thanks for any feed back and also all the patrience some of you guys have had with me over last few weeks.
Thank you so much for all your time and help







Great site,Great People too and dont speek down to you.Also very helpfull..All in all Great site,
Great community and im pleased to be a part of it.
And fold for it also.
Almost at 300k now so hopefully i will be at half a million by Christmas,[Again thanks to you guys] & definetly will be if problem above gets sorted out


----------



## mortimersnerd

A box from evga came








You better watch out.


----------



## 455buick

Looks who's coming to dinner!!

Chrisbgibson 64,540 5,760 16,800 138,606
*mklvotep 56,417 10,696 19,816 136,233*
455buick 60,159 6,720 13,849 132,363

I loose power for 5 hours and markt is all over my six o'clock, in perfect firing position..... Time to do a split-S, or dive for cover in the clouds!!!


----------



## TestECull

You all are doomed. I have the mighty Prescott folding, and you will all feel it's heat waves...lol.

O, buick, do a barrel roll. It always wins.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 







Looks who's coming to dinner!!

Chrisbgibson 64,540 5,760 16,800 138,606
*mklvotep 56,417 10,696 19,816 136,233*
455buick 60,159 6,720 13,849 132,363

I loose power for 5 hours and markt is all over my six o'clock, in perfect firing position..... Time to do a split-S, or dive for cover in the clouds!!!









You just made my day.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Duke, I've never heard of a full-credit, but there might be some weird contingency law in effect in your state especially with the "Feel-Gooders" about alternative power. Most of the time it's a matter of selling the extra power back to the power company. So basically, you charge your cells & what's left over goes back and *HAS* to be purchased by the power company(at a cap of some amount). That has been the one & only advantage to solar that I've heard. The only downside is the cost to the units.

Just did a quick google for some info & found this Forbes article:

Not too much to be had there offsetting the cost sadly.

Another figure I've found that might change your mind lol:

I guess we're kinda screwed trying to look towards solar right now eh?

I do know there is a $2000 bump from the Feds untill Dec. 31. 08
On the other hand...
Michigan is going to lead the way in alternative energy!

''The Michigan Renewable Energy Sources Act provides the following rates for power producers selling their electricity back to the grid:
$0.65/kWh for electricity from rooftop solar installations less than 30 kW
$0.71/kWh for electricity from solar cladding less than 30 kW
Those rates are HUGE! Consider the average price of power per kWh here as charged by the power company is $0.10/kWh! The idea is to spur people into the solar market here and create a more stable energy distribution infrastructure. For more specific incentives solar incentives, follow the links below:"
http://www.solarpowerrocks.com/michigan/

So, the return on investment time frame could be cut to less than half









RANT on that Edison :swearing:

BTW, I've been looking at on grid, off grid and a combined on/off so NO MORE BLACK OUTS TOO


----------



## TestECull

lol. Too bad solar is highly unreliable, only works half the day and has output problems when clouds are thick...lol. If they can invent the solar panel that will produce off moonlight what today's panels produce off direct sunlight, however, we'd be in business for it!

I'm powered by nuclear and hydroelectric, I'm good.







But hey, if they wanted, TVA could set up a geothermal generator in my main folding rig...hopefully they won't notice that it's just their power converted to heat and back...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
You all are doomed. I have the mighty Prescott folding, and you will all feel it's heat waves...lol.

O, buick, do a barrel roll. It always wins.

















oh noez, im in trouble


----------



## TestECull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*









oh noez, im in trouble



lols the radiant heat from that thing burned my face...Or atleast aggrevated some minor sun damage I got from fiddling with a pain in the rear tiller earlier in the afternoon. lol good weather outside for that stuff.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I do know there is a $2000 bump from the Feds untill Dec. 31. 08
On the other hand...
Michigan is going to lead the way in alternative energy!

''The Michigan Renewable Energy Sources Act provides the following rates for power producers selling their electricity back to the grid:
$0.65/kWh for electricity from rooftop solar installations less than 30 kW 
$0.71/kWh for electricity from solar cladding less than 30 kW 
Those rates are HUGE! Consider the average price of power per kWh here as charged by the power company is $0.10/kWh! The idea is to spur people into the solar market here and create a more stable energy distribution infrastructure. For more specific incentives solar incentives, follow the links below:"
http://www.solarpowerrocks.com/michigan/

So, the return on investment time frame could be cut to less than half









RANT on that Edison :swearing:

BTW, I've been looking at on grid, off grid and a combined on/off so NO MORE BLACK OUTS TOO



















Just what I need. Now my parents wont complain about the electricity....oh wait....they'll complain because were not getting enough money back...

eh...I move out in less than a year. College has free electricity









Also, I got my 8800GTS s folding. Watch out


----------



## markt

P6n diamond came in today







but I can't afford any gpu's to fill it.


----------



## systemaxd

Well cool temps have set in and i am off to folding again 24/7 with 1 smp and 1 gpu2. Only making about 4k PPD but it helps keep my room warm 73-76F when its not quite cool enough to turn the furnace on. Highs: mid 60's, lows: high 40's to low 50's


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *systemaxd*


Well cool temps have set in and i am off to folding again 24/7 with 1 smp and 1 gpu2. Only making about 4k PPD but it helps keep my room warm 73-76F when its not quite cool enough to turn the furnace on. Highs: mid 60's, lows: high 40's to low 50's


Perfect, folding for the cause AND a heater! Two birds with one stone and all that.
(I'm from Michigan, and I don't miss the cold)


----------



## Indignity

hmmmmmmm... I'm down about 1500ppd









I looked & it appears as if everyone is down a little bit.

Had you guys noticed at all? I thought one of my rigs might have been having issues.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


hmmmmmmm... I'm down about 1500ppd









I looked & it appears as if everyone is down a little bit.

Had you guys noticed at all? I thought one of my rigs might have been having issues.


I get up really early and some days the server is having trouble keeping up for a couple hours, usually very early 4-5 am.

2 more gs's on the way.


----------



## CL3P20

Was gonna pick up a 9800GTX..but need to finish my Ink! Ohh..the agony of choosing between 'pain-time' and folding goodies!


----------



## tonyhague

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Was gonna pick up a 9800GTX..but need to finish my Ink! Ohh..the agony of choosing between 'pain-time' and folding goodies!









I've got one of those, not my best buying decision...


----------



## markt

edit


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Was gonna pick up a 9800GTX..but need to finish my Ink! Ohh..the agony of choosing between 'pain-time' and folding goodies!









I have a huge tribal tatoo on my right arm half finished for months... you can work out what my decision was.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
hmmmmmmm... I'm down about 1500ppd









I looked & it appears as if everyone is down a little bit.

Had you guys noticed at all? I thought one of my rigs might have been having issues.

It's the WU's, and ya looks like we're all down a little, on the other hand I just ordered and am waiting for the Purolator courier van to deliver a new EVGA E-GEFORCE 9800GT 600MHZ 1GB (I used the excuse that it's my B-day), that will bring me up to 7 GPU's and fill all my existing PCI-E slots, till I can sneak another folding rig in past the wife.... That should keep me out of Indignity's reach for a while, lol


----------



## tonyhague

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=Digger=* 
I used the excuse that it's my B-day..

I used the exact same excuse to go from a Â£300 upgrade to a Â£800 PC


----------



## BenBrown

I want #6 spot on the top 20 back.


----------



## tonyhague

I just want top 200, looks like most of those between me now and then aren't folding, so it shouldnt be a big problem, unless someone comes along and adds their name to the 'willing to donate ppd' thread, in which case I'll be giving it all away...again...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
I want #6 spot on the top 20 back.

I'm coming for you!

_edit_

Wrong person...talk about some terrible trash talking


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I have a huge tribal tatoo on my right arm half finished for months... you can work out what my decision was.

you made the right choice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I'm coming for you!

_edit_

Wrong person...talk about some terrible trash talking









ahaha, congrats Gollie


----------



## PGT96AJT

Is anybody else having problems with the GPU work server? My desktop can't get any work and my newly installed client on my HTPC can't get any work either.


----------



## CL3P20

I noticed my clients were keeping some w/u's after completion..at least until a connection could be made..costing me some ppd in the fiasco. Nothing regular though.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Mine has tried 9 times and has not been able to get any work since it finished a WU 25min ago.


----------



## tonyhague

same here, even reloaded client


----------



## markt

I'm able to get but not send, server is just backed up.


----------



## tonyhague

i'm stuck trying to get a new packet


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyhague* 
i'm stuck trying to get a new packet

Give it time, staff is there until 7pm p.s.t. I believe


----------



## PGT96AJT

Mine is still out. I'm using 6.20 and I see now they have 6.20r1. I wonder if they stopped supporting the old one.


----------



## burning-skies

not been able to get any WU on either my GPU clients or SMP


----------



## mortimersnerd

I just kicked someone out of the top 20 producers


----------



## Indignity

My SMP clients are still cranking away. GPU stuck in limbo


----------



## The Duke

There is a Post on this. 
So get with it an Trash talk some members


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


My SMP clients are still cranking away. GPU stuck in limbo










Newbie........restart the client. It should now get new work. Work=Points

How's that, Duke?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Newbie........restart the client. It should now get new work. Work=Points

How's that, Duke?

Thats an attempt to Trash Talk








What am I going to have to do, start an On-Line Scool on Friendly [email protected] Trash Talk... like I don't have enough to do already








Amatures


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Thats an attempt to Trash Talk








What am I going to have to do, start an On-Line Scool on Friendly [email protected] Trash Talk... like I don't have enough to do already








Amatures

















I didn't want to p him off, his clients are broken


----------



## CL3P20

details coming soon on the new OCN folding comp!! In the approval process now!


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Thats an attempt to Trash Talk








What am I going to have to do, start an On-Line Scool on Friendly [email protected] Trash Talk... like I don't have enough to do already








Amatures

















Don't make me get on the Ferry & come across Lake Michigan to drive 3 hours to tell you what I really think









Just so you know, they are rolling again


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Bah Indignity must have found my GPU worm. lol

I am about to get to 500 so all you noobs that are over 500 eat your heart out! I will wave to you when I go by.


----------



## Mobsta21

Every other team folds like little girls where Team Domination folds like ManBearPIG


----------



## CL3P20

Weei..mhust thstop ManBearPig!


----------



## markt

Kilzon, I hate to have to do this, but i have to pass ya. sorry







Attachment 84426


----------



## Litlratt

Congrats markt.
The new #1 in the Top 20









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Congrats markt.
The new #1 in the Top 20









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


Thanks but it probably won't last long


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Don't make me get on the Ferry & come across Lake Michigan to drive 3 hours to tell you what I really think










Bahhhh, save the gas money and put into your folding rigs... or I'll have to drive across state, take a ferry and tell you what I really think


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Bahhhh, save the gas money and put into your folding rigs... or I'll have to drive across state, take a ferry and tell you what I really think










lol!

A hard drive failed in my sig rig







No folding a few days

Oh, Duke, you have about 3 months until I pass you


----------



## TestECull

I...um...killed the chipset on the Prescott rig. Lol I fail.

All I have running right now is my Venice, and that isn't exactly 24/7 as I also game on it...blech...Should have the other computer running soon, tho.


----------



## CL3P20

For all those slackers, currently down on some PPD..you have ~one week to your farms in gear for the next competition!

I want to see some dogfights and showdowns for this comp..we got a tasty Zotac going to the lucky winner..


----------



## Fossil

Watch out ladies, I've officially got my 2nd folding rig up... well I guess you could say my folding rig period. My personal computer is going to get a break now. I'm only going to fold on it when I'm gone for a while or working. That should still average me over 6k PPD when I get used to my new work schedule in a week or so.


----------



## tonyhague

hiiyah777, don't know who you are, but I'm coming to get ya!


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


For all those slackers, currently down on some PPD..you have ~one week to your farms in gear for the next competition!

I want to see some dogfights and showdowns for this comp..we got a tasty Zotac going to the lucky winner..










Winning that 8800 GT would be the perfect way to slide a new folding rig into the basement.....Gee honey, I won the card, it won't cost hardly anything at all!.....


----------



## tonyhague

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Winning that 8800 GT would be the perfect way to slide a new folding rig into the basement.....Gee honey, I won the card, it won't cost hardly anything at all!.....










As someone laid off last monday, I don't think my wifey would be amused at me building a new PC, one of the reasons I've excluded myself from the comp on the offchance I make the list.


----------



## grunion

Well, since I'm no longer a major player








I'm trash talking donor style









Great work, everyone


----------



## Criswell

I put my Q6600 and 8800GT back into commission, getting the ball-rolling now.

I won't join the OCN folding team comp. But I'll still fold for 37726.

Folding under Chris_Criswell


----------



## PGT96AJT

I'm going to talk some trash on myself. My 24hr average keeps slipping...but this was mainly because my HTPC/folding rig's motherboard died. And now I've replaced it with a board with 2 pci-e slots and another GPU. Just gotta test for stability and then she can start folding again.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


lol!

A hard drive failed in my sig rig







No folding a few days

Oh, Duke, you have about 3 months until I pass you










Nice try, I'm only running one 8800GT and a uniprocessor client ATM. The other 2 8800GT cards, a few SMP clients and a 3870 will get me back up to speed









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


For all those slackers, currently down on some PPD..you have ~one week to your farms in gear for the next competition!

I want to see some dogfights and showdowns for this comp..we got a tasty Zotac going to the lucky winner..


















I'm working on it already


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*









I'm working on it already










Too bad they don't have folding for the Detroit Lions cause eh?
















Although I shouldn't talk.. GB is getting decimated by injuries









Just realized that all my trash talking is directed to Duke... that'll have to change!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Nice try, I'm only running one 8800GT and a uniprocessor client ATM. The other 2 8800GT cards, a few SMP clients and a 3870 will get me back up to speed










GL..... my family needs a new HTPC. Im thinking this one will have 4 8800GTs in it. Now I just need to justify it to my parents


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



GL..... my family needs a new HTPC. Im thinking this one will have 4 8800GTs in it. Now I just need to justify it to my parents


 roflomehgee!! I think I just pee'd a little.







Seriously..no ..that's hilarious.


----------



## cchalogamer

I can't think of anything to start a winnable argument over here with you guys when my top 10 spot with my team puts me a lot farther back over here









One of three things will come out of this.

1. I'll just go cry in a corner and keep doing what I can with what I have
2. I'll drive to harmavoidance0's house and get my 4870 back and get it folding
3. I'll buy even more hardware that I don't really need and dig out the water cooling to OC what I already have a little more


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cchalogamer*


I can't think of anything to start a winnable argument over here with you guys when my top 10 spot with my team puts me a lot farther back over here









One of three things will come out of this.

1. I'll just go cry in a corner and keep doing what I can with what I have
2. I'll drive to harmavoidance0's house and get my 4870 back and get it folding
3. I'll buy even more hardware that I don't really need and dig out the water cooling to OC what I already have a little more










The only good solution that I see is to get a amd cpu, 790fx board and 4 8800GS.


----------



## markt

I just got my p6n diamond going but wont post w/4 cards 3 no problem. And for the record a single core celeron 440 will run 3 8800gs's w/ room to spare, w/1 gig crappy ram lol.


----------



## TestECull

I am back online. Yay Conroe!

Now...to figure out how to OC this thing...lol. it may only be a Celly, but it's still a Conroe, I should still be able to get a decent OC out of it.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I just got my p6n diamond going but wont post w/4 cards 3 no problem. And for the record a single core celeron 440 will run 3 8800gs's w/ room to spare, w/1 gig crappy ram lol.

Just send that extra gpu my way


----------



## VincentJ

You guys will be seeing me climb through the ranks soon. Just joined the OCN team and I am pulling 6000ppd 24/7 with my 9800gtx+.


----------



## CL3P20

Nice job, Vince!! Nice rig too! Now make sure you post in the new folders thread, to get your folding icon for your user section..as long as you get it before the start of the 30th..you will be eligible for the folding contest.

*Make some room boys..CL3P's comin to get settled in the 20's. Gotta see what is up wth my other 16 cores... only 14 active out of 31.. Good thing they are just single clients and not SMP or GPU!!


----------



## markt

Finally, got everything going again. I have to screw with stuff, i had everything running smoothly this morning then I get this bright idea of changing cards around ..In hindsight don't fix what's NOT broken.


----------



## BenBrown

^^ That'll teach ya


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Man I don't know how many times I have tried to "fix" thing that were not broke. Yes I to have learned not to "fix" everything for fun lol


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Finally, got everything going again. I have to screw with stuff, i had everything running smoothly this morning then I get this bright idea of changing cards around ..In hindsight don't fix what's NOT broken.

That's the conventional wisdom, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"......around here it ain't broke till it has been smokin' for a few minutes.

Tinkerers, and tweakers UNITE!









I did the same thing on Sunday, this past weekend, took me hours to get everything working again.







And I blew a perfectly good pair of OCZ PC2 8500 1Gb stix in the process









I swear I'm never gonna play with any of my components again....(Untill the next time I get the itch)


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=Digger=* 
That's the conventional wisdom, *"If it ain't broke, don't fix it"*......around here it ain't broke till it has been smokin' for a few minutes.

-snip-

I always thought it was "If it ain't broke, fix it till it is"


----------



## CL3P20

I know what you mean.I swapped my GT for a GS in another one of my rigs..put the two GS's in and blew one stick of my RAM..and possibly the CPU as well..still figuring it out. Anyhow, the Q6600 wont even load windows at stock..its gotta be the NB or the CPU at this point. This means I will drop of the list in a few days..until my fahmuncher is back up!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I know what you mean.I swapped my GT for a GS in another one of my rigs..put the two GS's in and blew one stick of my RAM..and possibly the CPU as well..still figuring it out. Anyhow, the Q6600 wont even load windows at stock..its gotta be the NB or the CPU at this point. This means I will drop of the list in a few days..until my fahmuncher is back up!

I had to resist the temptation to do some more fixing(damage)this morning. I just cleaned up a little instead, If you guys saw my computer room right now you'd just laugh and say "what a slob".


----------



## Sub1!me

Hey everyone, i thought i'd come in here and drop a line now that i've got my vid card back from step-up! (yay! heh) I've been folding for OCN for a little bit now, about 4 months or so since getting my 9800GTX, and now i'm up and running again with a 9800 GX2 =D I've climbed up to just over rank 300, but now that i'm gonna be pushing about 10k+ PPD you should see me gettin a lot higher.







So ya, just wanted to introduce myself and get some smack talk goin! haha


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

not another one thats going to be passing me in due time








they keep popping out of the woodwork


----------



## Sub1!me

haha, sorry man...i'm a ninja like that.


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


not another one thats going to be passing me in due time








they keep popping out of the woodwork











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sub1!me*


haha, sorry man...i'm a ninja like that.











I'm coming out of the woodwork for all of you. LOL


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

another?!?!
now i have to try and grab a second cheap card for folding, anyone know how a 8800gt or gs would run with my gts320?
and how they run in a 4x slot? (i think my p5k-c runs one 16x and one 4x if im not mistaken)









EDIT: stop making me spend :swearing:


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
not another one thats going to be passing me in due time








they keep popping out of the woodwork


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

but atleast i have had my eye on you for a while and saw that coming


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
but atleast i have had my eye on you for a while and saw that coming









Your lucky Ive been plagued with hardware failures..... and then last night my parents had a major rant on the electric bill. I mean.....it was bad. I almost doubled the usage from last year for the month of August. I did remind them that they wont have to heat my end of the house this winter









I did have plans for a 4 GPU folding rig but I dont think thats going to happen


----------



## markt

Almost 70k yesterdayAttachment 84943. Even though I had yet another issue with a breaker. I'm going to run a higher grade wire from my breaker box with 40-60amp breaker.20-30 amp breaker aint cuttin it.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Almost 70k yesterdayAttachment 84943. Even though I had yet another issue with a breaker. I'm going to run a higher grade wire from my breaker box with 40-60amp breaker.20-30 amp breaker aint cuttin it.

LOL









There's more electric usage in your home than there is in all of them aluminum shacks under the bridges.

Them people are stubborn aren't they?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


LOL









There's more electric usage in your home than there is in all of them aluminum shacks under the bridges.

Them people are stubborn aren't they?


Yeah my carbon footprint is greater than all the shanties, I think Al gore would have a stroke if he saw the kwh usage. Highest we've had is over 5000kwh's.


----------



## tonyhague

GuardianOdin, just as soon as I stop giving away PPD I'm all over you


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Hey markt I guess you wont mind me plugging my motor home into your house when I come to party down there some day.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIRTYDUCK*


Hey markt I guess you wont mind me plugging my motor home into your house when I come to party down there some day.










My house would probably burn down, but we have generators available.(hurricane stuff)


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Sweet...it would be a small one, something more like a camper then a full size one you can park a couple cars in. lol I am just kidding anyway...you could turn off one of your GPU clients for the night and I would have enough to run a small motor home, was what I was getting at


----------



## CL3P20

1 of 4 Ubuntu SMP clients added today..


----------



## mortimersnerd

link

First the hard drive and now the mobo. I can't believe this! :swearing:


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*










link

First the hard drive and now the mobo. I can't believe this! :swearing:

















Broken link??


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=Digger=* 
Broken link??

new link


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 








link

First the hard drive and now the mobo. I can't believe this! :swearing:
















Ouch!


----------



## CL3P20

2nd Ubuntu SMP added today..and a GTS on the way from gibson... this will be good for my farm and PPD, as I settle into the 20's for OCN and 1500's for WR.


----------



## 455buick

Okay then...

Great job MarkT!!!









1 *mklvotep 61,911 *3,995,306
2 455buick 60,701 10,687,444

I've got you right where I want you... In my rear view mirror!








This way I can check your status everyday!









Keep up the great work!


----------



## Indignity

Wow, nice job Mark!

I'm seriously considering selling my QX9650 guys & I've posted an appraisal thread to get some idea from you guys what it would be worth.

This CPU does some killer SMP PPD with only one instance running.

If one of you guys have a nice LCS, this CPU would do 4.2GHz all day long.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Okay then...

Great job MarkT!!!









1 *mklvotep 61,911 *3,995,306
2 455buick 60,701 10,687,444

I've got you right where I want you... In my rear view mirror!








This way I can check your status everyday!









Keep up the great work!


I'll be eligible for social security before I ever caught up,lol.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

way to go mark!








i mean, you'll never catch him at this rate :swearing:


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'll be eligible for social security before I ever caught up,lol.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I have you in my sights now Sgt.Collins, here I come!


----------



## azcrazy

and i have my sight on you dirty


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

sweet!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'll be eligible for social security before I ever caught up,lol.


Hey markt,

I see you're making up good ground right now.









Just thought I'd let you know that I found the rig that was AWOL. Seems since Sept 29th one of my rigs was not getting counted. With the help of 7im at Stanford, I was able to locate it and make the fix. I don't know how or why, but my Quad running SMP with a GPU2 twist, just feel off Stanford's active processor list. The machine ID's just weren't being recorded towards me. Maybe somebody else though...

I just checked and it's being recorded now... My PPD should go up at least 4,000....


----------



## wannabe_OC

I tried to be cute and post the FahSpy pic but it never posts big enough to freakin' read...









So I'll just say I made a small addition to the breaker nightmare that is my farm...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hey markt,

I see you're making up good ground right now.









Just thought I'd let you know that I found the rig that was AWOL. Seems since Sept 29th one of my rigs was not getting counted. With the help of 7im at Stanford, I was able to locate it and make the fix. I don't know how or why, but my Quad running SMP with a GPU2 twist, just feel off Stanford's active processor list. The machine ID's just weren't being recorded towards me. Maybe somebody else though...

I just checked and it's being recorded now... My PPD should go up at least 4,000....











I had an smp client like that been running like that for a month, I found that today too. I had typed "mklvotep\\" as my user name not "mklvotep" .So for a month I've been turing in wu's on that user name.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I had an smp client like that been running like that for a month, I found that today too. I had typed "mklvotep\\" as my user name not "mklvotep" .So for a month I've been turing in wu's on that user name.


That sucks....


----------



## nafljhy

wow, that does suck markt, is it possible to get those points back by talking to stanford?

for the good news, got all 5x 8800GTs folding now with 2x SMPs going on!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
wow, that does suck markt, is it possible to get those points back by talking to stanford?

for the good news, got all 5x 8800GTs folding now with 2x SMPs going on!

Hi naf,

Nope... Stanford does not have anyway to get those points back! Once they've been assigned a name or team number even if it's "anon" or "0" it's gone...

Take care,


----------



## nafljhy

ouch. now i feel really bad for markt, but atleast it still went to the team.







i hope i never do that.. though i think i might have..


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


ouch. now i feel really bad for markt, but atleast it still went to the team.







i hope i never do that.. though i think i might have..










Its not the first time...


----------



## CL3P20

Added another GPU to the mix..bought a GTS off of gibson..OC'ing right now, to fold. Should put me at or near 30k PPD now.


----------



## nafljhy

grrr... you just had to add another gpu... i was starting to catch up too..


----------



## Xye

talking of catching up:

10 RoscoeMcGurk 02.15.32, 10am / 23.3 Years

Im coming to get you


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm folding on my single 8800GTS on a spare P35 mobo because my Maximus died but it appears that I got 8500points yesterday (from a single card). It puzzles me but Im not going to look into the issue real hard









stats


----------



## GuardianOdin

OmegaNemesis28 !!!!!!!!!!! I'm a coming for buddy. I'm right on your tracks!


----------



## markt

Looks like somebody got some new hardwareAttachment 85660

Nice.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, you guys are insane!

i love it!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Looks like somebody got some new hardwareAttachment 85660

Nice.









Thanks bro...









I posted over in your farm thread but DANG that is SEXY fo sho...


----------



## mortimersnerd

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing:

.... I had a GPU folding under anonymous and just found it


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Looks like somebody got some new hardwareAttachment 85660

Nice.










I noticed that too. Just took my #5 spot in the top 20. :swearing: :swearing:


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


I noticed that too. Just took my #5 spot in the top 20. :swearing: :swearing:


Oops, did I forget to let anyone know...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Oops, did I forget to let anyone know...










Sorry I blew it for ya.


----------



## nafljhy

gah! CL3P20 is right behind me in top producers now!







gotta get moving again!


----------



## CL3P20

... I'm coming..gotta find some time to get Ubuntu's setup..then I will need to borrow that spot for while.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing:

.... I had a GPU folding under anonymous and just found it


lol

sorry for quoting you so more people see it


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*









... I'm coming..gotta find some time to get Ubuntu's setup..then I will need to borrow that spot for while.










just you wait until i get my rigs done.. just you wait.


----------



## markt

Hows's this for consistency?Attachment 85945

Nobody was talking any trash so I figured I would get the ball rolling.


----------



## sabermetrics

argh... need a GPU!!! but... no... money...!!!


----------



## RallyMaster

>.> I guess I'm the only one here who folds for Team Abit.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


argh... need a GPU!!! but... no... money...!!!


I'm considering suppliying a folding prize for november .But that's November.. How are you ranked ? Are you going to make the top 40?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


>.> I guess I'm the only one here who folds for Team Abit.


Folding for other teams doesnt always go well around here....


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Folding for other teams doesnt always go well around here....










I second that,but it's all going for a good cause.


----------



## huntman21014

Ha, sabermetrics doesn't even have his second rig up yet and he is about to pass me


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reezin14*


I second that,but it's all going for a good cause.










pssst...trash talking thread. He just needs to be converted ...lol


----------



## reezin14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


pssst...trash talking thread. He just needs to be converted ...lol


Roger that.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


lol

sorry for quoting you so more people see it










Argg..... That still makes me angry....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


pssst...trash talking thread. He just needs to be converted ...lol


I'm sure he will be converted eventually, even if it means me going to Oregon and changing to 37726









Anyone live near him?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm considering suppliying a folding prize for november .But that's November.. How are you ranked ? Are you going to make the top 40?


lol, I only started folding last week... though I'm around 600th... getting around 8000 PPD... I have a second folding rig set up, but the only thing I'm missing is a GPU, and I don't have the funds for one...


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Hows's this for consistency?Attachment 85945

Nobody was talking any trash so I figured I would get the ball rolling.


Tssk, Tssk, Markt. The price you pay for being a leader, no bragging.







Now that I'm not leading, I can talk trash all I want.







Although I will refrain from such pleasures.

Although, I will leave you with this thought. Keep an eye on that rear view mirror, you never know when some american muscle will zoom right past you.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Argg..... That still makes me angry....

I'm sure he will be converted eventually, even if it means me going to Oregon and changing to 37726









Anyone live near him?









Just bill gates... and my brother in law works for microsoft.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
Tssk, Tssk, Markt. The price you pay for being a leader, no bragging.







Now that I'm not leading, I can talk trash all I want.







Although I will refrain from such pleasures.

Although, I will leave you with this thought. Keep an eye on that rear view mirror, you never know when some american muscle will zoom right past you.









I'm already expecting that, just enjoying my 15 minutes


----------



## neobloodline

If I could only get my unused 8800gts320 to work on my 4x pciE slot without locking up my puter I'd be a contender... 8 (


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


lol, I only started folding last week... though I'm around 600th... getting around 8000 PPD... I have a second folding rig set up, but the only thing I'm missing is a GPU, and I don't have the funds for one...


you are 38 so far so dont complain


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


you are 38 so far so dont complain










OMG...







i thought that the contest was for the top 40 folders counting ALL points... now if I only I can hold on... thanks for the heads up azcrazy...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nope, its top 40 producers for their 24 hour average. (averaged over the last week)


----------



## Sub1!me

Man, a couple weeks ago when i got my 9800gx2 i was like, sweet, i can prolly make the top 25 producers with this card! Looks like the contest has been heating things up though, i'm holding on for dear life in the mid 30s, lol. now all i need is my backup rig to have a GPU that can fold....(damn x1900, even when i'm NOT using it the thing still gives me greif =/)


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
nope, its top 40 producers for their 24 hour average. (averaged over the last week)

well im looking at the list the have in the first post in the october competition and he is 38 , but even in 40th he still in for the price


----------



## CL3P20

PPD averages had better be leveling out, starting today folks. Experiencing any 'down-time' from now, to the end of the comp, could put you out of the running!! Keep it up!! One week to go!

OCN did 1.55 mil last 24hrs!


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


PPD averages had better be leveling out, starting today folks. Experiencing any 'down-time' from now, to the end of the comp, could put you out of the running!! Keep it up!! One week to go!

OCN did 1.55 mil last 24hrs!


















are we doing good or what, well done guys


----------



## nbrider88

1.55mil? Nice Job guys!

The past few days my PPD has been more stable then ever, hopefully it stays








GL ALL


----------



## systemaxd

Team is certainly doing well and i am putting some effort in as well 1 gpu folding @4800ppd even though we have a team being a ankle bitter i am not worried no single user can make 1.5mil ppd for extended time frame.

That and with cooler temps coming clocks can go higher ppd will increase we climb to the top 10 folding teams even faster.


----------



## reezin14

Where are you guys looking to see the rankings for this month?


----------



## nbrider88

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

And on the left you can type your folding name and see your individual stats.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

3 days tell we overtake Ars Technica Team Egg Roll


----------



## markt

I think I'm gonna step it up a bit, I love my p5ke's but with only 2 slots...
Gibby's got me all worried, I think he's gearing up. If my grant check would get here I could do a little preemptive strike..lol


----------



## gibsonnova74

*input the theme from JAWS*


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


*input the theme from JAWS*


I know you got something coming, I wouldn't expect anything less than a monster gpu farm from you.


----------



## nafljhy

man.. i'm soo looking forward and soo scared as to what gib has up his sleeve.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I know you got something coming, I wouldn't expect anything less than a monster gpu farm from you.


that makes two of us


----------



## mortimersnerd

The last box will arrive Monday


----------



## nitteo

ETA 1 month for my farm.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


ETA 1 month for my farm.


how many rigs have you had to replace nitteo?


----------



## nitteo

7 rigs that got damaged by water. I am hoping not to lose any more from moving them from office to storage, and back.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


7 rigs that got damaged by water. I am hoping not to lose any more from moving them from office to storage, and back.


good luck with it! hope to see you back soon!


----------



## mortimersnerd

My parents are taking my new hardware upgrades quite well actually. I thought they would object but they supported it and said they would pay the electricity since its obviously that important to me since Im devoting time and money....
50k ppd? >_<


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


My parents are taking my new hardware upgrades quite well actually. I thought they would object but they supported it and said they would pay the electricity since its obviously that important to me since Im devoting time and money....
50k ppd? >_<


awesome news mortimer! fold on!


----------



## markt

I think some teams ahead of us need to start gettin' worried .








We're gonna mow 'em down


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I think some teams ahead of us need to start gettin' worried .








We're gonna mow 'em down


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


7 rigs that got damaged by water. I am hoping not to lose any more from moving them from office to storage, and back.


Good luck nitteo! Looking forward to folding with you again









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


My parents are taking my new hardware upgrades quite well actually. I thought they would object but they supported it and said they would pay the electricity since its obviously that important to me since Im devoting time and money....
50k ppd? >_<


that is wonderful news! you're going to catch up to me real quick!







fold on brotha!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I think some teams ahead of us need to start gettin' worried .








We're gonna mow 'em down










haha yea! plus with our monthly competitions, we just keep upping our PPD.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


7 rigs that got damaged by water. I am hoping not to lose any more from moving them from office to storage, and back.


That's a lot of hardware


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


7 rigs that got damaged by water. I am hoping not to lose any more from moving them from office to storage, and back.

















I'd be devastated.


----------



## Deathbyalfonzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*
















I'd be devastated.


same here

make insurance pay for it!


----------



## JEK3

I just hit the top 40 for PPD! Not bad, considering I have a couple of crappy days in the last week (GPU2 issues). Should be in the top 20 by the end of the month.

I also realized that I got 1/3 of my total points in this week alone (been folding since August). That's what happens when you switch from an 8600GT to three 8800GTS's.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Good stuff jek3... I remember hitting top 40 wait till you get top 20 (loads of fun)


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JEK3*


I just hit the top 40 for PPD! Not bad, considering I have a couple of crappy days in the last week (GPU2 issues). Should be in the top 20 by the end of the month.

I also realized that I got 1/3 of my total points in this week alone (been folding since August). That's what happens when you switch from an 8600GT to three 8800GTS's.


same here changing from 2 8500 gt's to 3 8800


----------



## tonyhague

azcrazy, it would be very rude of you to overtake me. Think of where you came from, how you got here, have you NO RESPECT!!!!!??????


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


azcrazy, it would be very rude of you to overtake me. Think of where you came from, how you got here, have you NO RESPECT!!!!!??????

























i will stop producing when i get to u so dont worry u are safe for now


----------



## BenBrown

Sorry guys my PPD has been down as of late. I have been benching like crazy since I got my 4th 3870. Which is a good thing and a bad thing. The good thing is it gives me a 10,000+ for the machine and the bad is that I lose that much while benching. Of course it is not the most power efficient PPD producer, but it makes a good heater


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Sorry guys my PPD has been down as of late. I have been benching like crazy since I got my 4th 3870. Which is a good thing and a bad thing. The good thing is it gives me a 10,000+ for the machine and the bad is that I lose that much while benching. Of course it is not the most power efficient PPD producer, but it makes a good heater










I think mine is making a good heater too, the temps outside have dipped into the high 40's- low 50's and even with the window open the house is warm.


----------



## CL3P20

Got my other GS vmodded up this weekend.. will be modding the GT and GTS next weekend..or sometime this week if time makes itself available. [11.8k PPD for the pair now!!]

*I am going to start stock piling 1500k VR's..as I have had over 6 requests to do multiple GPU vmods.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Sorry guys my PPD has been down as of late. I have been benching like crazy since I got my 4th 3870. Which is a good thing and a bad thing. The good thing is it gives me a 10,000+ for the machine and the bad is that I lose that much while benching. Of course it is not the most power efficient PPD producer, but it makes a good heater










I know those single slot 3870's are hot little suckers 75ish while folding (havent run the heat in a week







)


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I know those single slot 3870's are hot little suckers 75ish while folding (havent run the heat in a week







)


Actually the highest I have ever seen mine is 65c (while folding). And this is with all four folding and two cores of my quad doing SMP. The have never been above 70c while benching. But still it does not take long to heat up the room with a quad @ 52c and four cards at 60c (normally). And thats just the one pc....


----------



## jarble

youve got the toxic Ive just got the lo-end dang tuition


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Sorry guys my PPD has been down as of late. I have been benching like crazy since I got my 4th 3870. Which is a good thing and a bad thing. The good thing is it gives me a 10,000+ for the machine and the bad is that I lose that much while benching. Of course it is not the most power efficient PPD producer, but it makes a good heater










Down about 7k PPD here as well. I've had a nix SMP go bonkers & I have completed the deal and sent off my QX9650, so that rig is a goner.

I'm still fighting with myself on what to do









CL3P20, I'm still looking for a deal on the 8800GS cards since the evga source ran out







... I could go brand new, but I just don't want to deal with MIR









I did put up a "Wanted" post that hasn't gotten any replies as of yet either


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Down about 7k PPD here as well. I've had a nix SMP go bonkers & I have completed the deal and sent off my QX9650, so that rig is a goner.

I'm still fighting with myself on what to do









CL3P20, I'm still looking for a deal on the 8800GS cards since the evga source ran out







... I could go brand new, but I just don't want to deal with MIR










I did put up a "Wanted" post that hasn't gotten any replies as of yet either










Hey I got a 750W PSU for sale in this thread.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



CL3P20, I'm still looking for a deal on the 8800GS cards since the evga source ran out ... I could go brand new, but I just don't want to deal with MIR


 No problem..I will be stocking the VR's and such..for when you are ready.







*I have found the mod for the XFX8800GS' as well..just need one to test it out on..they do not have the same cooling solutions as the EVGA..so not sure if temps will limit the stable OC with stock cooling or not.


----------



## The Duke

So, were now 13th World Wide








But what the heck is up with the massive PPD drop








Goofy PPD reporting








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
So, were now 13th World Wide








But what the heck is up with the massive PPD drop








Goofy PPD reporting








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

i saw it too ,what happen im still producing the same points but ,i dont get what happen





















i take that back i got a 6000 ppd drop in the last 2 days


----------



## CL3P20

I had a power outage today..and was vmodding over the weekend..my PPD is teh crap right now..but its comin back..


----------



## mortimersnerd

[PWN]Schubie I'm coming for you


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i know


----------



## tonyhague

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


i will stop producing when i get to u so dont worry u are safe for now


































































FIBBER!!!!!!!






























Well done,


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


FIBBER!!!!!!!






























Well done,










sorry couldn't help my self saw u so close that i had to do it


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I know those single slot 3870's are hot little suckers 75ish while folding (havent run the heat in a week







)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Actually the highest I have ever seen mine is 65c (while folding). And this is with all four folding and two cores of my quad doing SMP. The have never been above 70c while benching. But still it does not take long to heat up the room with a quad @ 52c and four cards at 60c (normally). And thats just the one pc....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Down about 7k PPD here as well. I've had a nix SMP go bonkers & I have completed the deal and sent off my QX9650, so that rig is a goner.

I'm still fighting with myself on what to do









CL3P20, I'm still looking for a deal on the 8800GS cards since the evga 
source ran out







... I could go brand new, but I just don't want to deal with MIR









I did put up a "Wanted" post that hasn't gotten any replies as of yet either










I finally found out what was crashing my vista x64 system!! GPU#2 (the one right at the bottom of the case) was running at 109C...that's right, 109C. I pulled it right outta there and guess what? My RAM was fried from the heat too...From where I sit, 65C is lookin pretty cool right now.

I'm running on five GPU's for now, so it looks like I may need to win the November competition to stay ahead of Ben and Indignity---lol---









I broke down and re-installed the annoying SMP MPI clients in all three rigs just to limp along till the budget allows replacement parts


----------



## CL3P20

..winner announced for Oct folding contest.. JEK3 has some major trash talking to start now..







Congrats!


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


..winner announced for Oct folding contest.. JEK3 has some major trash talking to start now..







Congrats!


yea not kidding


----------



## nafljhy

YES! hit 31,000 PPD! on 5x 8800GT + 2x SMP! woohoo!


----------



## markt

I had a network cable unplugged for about 24 hrs soo, I lost 15000 ppd for a while. ooops.


----------



## nafljhy

7000PPD on one of my 8800GTs!! clocks at 700/1890/stock mem


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
7000PPD on one of my 8800GTs!! clocks at 700/1890/stock mem


----------



## nafljhy

i definitely have to try for higher clocks now!


----------



## CL3P20

2x 8800GS folding at 828mhz core/ 1998mzh shader/ 977 [*2]mhz mem..

..Right back at 'cha







Only mein wur a little cheeper.









**No, seriously.. nice work naf! Gotta see if you can nail that 1944mhz strap with a BIOS flash for some more GPUv.


----------



## nafljhy

haha true. but mine haven't been modded yet.


----------



## markt

I might be have to shut down the farm for a day, workers are starting some hurricane repairs and electricity is going to be off and on for a couple days. If there's any way to leave them running I will....


----------



## nafljhy

take care and hope all goes wel!


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Good luck Markt


----------



## CL3P20

"Good Luck".. No, no..i think not..this is Trash-talking..!! I hope your farm stays down for at least another few un-planned hours or so..HA, take that!







..maybe have a few client issues..network problems..etc.

I will stand over here, and send "bad-energy" ..while you guys hold hands and sing.








j/k..[i cant do this well either.. Started out with 'hope your main ppd machine blows!' ..then retracted and thought..'hope it at least goes down..' until I finally settled on 'at least another few un-planned hours or so'.. my trash-talking game isn't to sure of 'itself'..LOL].. well enough "talking" from me now.. ON with the trash!!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Found this pic in an old thread...We have come ALONG way in a little over a year...


----------



## rpm666

I'd say so!


----------



## CL3P20

I remember the first shots of Knitelife's quad SMP rig too..now that can be bested with 2x PCI-E slots... ROFL @ "down-sizing".


----------



## huntman21014

I just traded a zune for a socket 939 sli rig so I will have 2 8800GS's up hopefully by the end of the month, just gotta wait for my RMA to process


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Found this pic in an old thread...We have come ALONG way in a little over a year...











I'm not on that list


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
I'm not on that list









lol, me either...


----------



## huntman21014

Its amazing that 5 8800GS's can now overtake the top producer of that image


----------



## murderbymodem

Damn...I need to get some Nvidia cards going to gain some ground and catch up to all of you guys!


----------



## huntman21014

yep, $300 for 5 8800GS's and you have yourself close to 30k ppd


----------



## BLAKIE33

WoW talking of 8800gs..I got 2 last night,They lookted great out of the boxext they were the XFX Alpha Dog 8800GS XXX Edition, Talk obout a loud fan







that one was loud as i only tested 1 of them.
I returned tonight.As one of them ran at 690MHz core and other at 590MHz core as they almost lookted the same but only 1 sticker on box gave it away and the latest model had an extra few xs to the end of its name.And other didnt.Shop only had the older jan 08 cards and no more Feb 08 cards which are better by the way.Thats another reason why i changed back to the 88GT and not a 9800GT as the BFG has klifetime warente and much faster clock speeds and as you'll agree much better fan also.
I did do the right thing right? and not have kept the 2 x new 8800GS...
I do fold a very lot and play game's often but not all the time.

And got the BFG 8800GT Overclock
CORE: [NORMAL 8800GT SPEEDS] 600 / 700MHz [BFG CARD]
MEMORY:[NORMAL 8800GT SPEEDS] 800 / 1000MHz [BFG CARD]
SHADER:[NORMAL 8800GT SPEEDS] 1500 / 1728MHz [BFG CARD]
So there's a nice speed increase,Also has i nice big fan on it which is very quiet and glow's green which looks preety cool.
LINK 1 : http://www.bfgtech.com/bfgr88512gtocxfe.aspx
Link 2: http://www.i4u.com/section-viewarticle-437.html
What you guys think? For folding purposes.

Reason i put this was i got 2 ECS Elite Group 8800GT and one died 5-6 days ago.It artifacts badly when turned on,Fans work ext,And has been tested in another PC.So aAs there fairly new i email ECS and still no reply.They are rubish with there customers.After 3rd email still the same no replys.And the other ECS some guy offered me Â£150 for it if i gave hime 2 sticks of memory







which of course i did.
Now at least i have 1 BFG card and another ordered tomorow and it scores much more on benchmarks,Folds quite a bit more and looks great without the stock 8800GTreference cooler.And it overclocks quite a bit more also but thats down to the good cooler and ram spreaders on it.[great card imo]
Also i got a lifetime guarentee with 24/7 support.Pretty good i thought for a card i already got 400,000+ Folding points with already.

1) So top those who dont read the box ,Always do for how long they will let you send faulty goods back to the manufactuer,

2) Do home work on all brand's,As i have with the ECS elite Group and its almost all bad feed back.
As you could end up with a dodgy card under your bed and you can not do any thing with it









Any sugestions on the 8800GT almost dead card? What is my next step?
Thanks.


----------



## mortimersnerd

*sigh* hitting a million tomorrow.


----------



## huntman21014

yep, I had one of the XFX ones and returned it due to the fact the fan was obscenely loud, then the evga one I bought was faulty. I settled on my 8800GTS in my sig from an RMA on a 7900GT


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



yep, $300 for 5 8800GS's and you have yourself close to 30k ppd


..Not outta the box your not. A fresh, stock GS will produce ~4-4.5k..OC'd, you might hit 5k.. with a BIOS flash to 1.1v GPU, you can hit just over 5.5k..and with a vmod, just over 6k PPD.

So, best case.. 5x vmod'd GS will produce a hair over 32k ..opposite of that, the 5x stock GS will only produce a little over 20k.









..I know a little about the G92..


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


..Not outta the box your not. A fresh, stock GS will produce ~4-4.5k..OC'd, you might hit 5k.. with a BIOS flash to 1.1v GPU, you can hit just over 5.5k..and with a vmod, just over 6k PPD.

So, best case.. 5x vmod'd GS will produce a hair over 32k ..opposite of that, the 5x stock GS will only produce a little over 20k.









..I know a little about the G92..










I would say you know a lot about G92, I am just going by what my 8800GS did before I RMA'ed it. On stock voltage mine put out just under 6k, that was at 600 core/2000shader/900 memory, it wasn't 100% stable but never corrupted a WU


----------



## CL3P20

ROFL.. the 1998mhz strap is NOT stock..







Your quoting OC'd specs, with shader speeds that typically require at LEAST 1.1v or exceptional cooling.

with shaders at :

1944mhz on a GS you will produce 5924 PPD
1998mhz on a GS you will produce 6024 PPD
2052mhz on a GS you will produce 6124 PPD

..I can go on and on..bottom line, is most folks will never see the 1944mhz strap on a GS..unless its a SC edition or has had the BIOS flashed to more GPUv. I would say you were lucky...before your GPU died. Most likely from the shaders cooking.


----------



## huntman21014

IDK what the voltage was for the XFX top dog or whatever was, I did do the pencil mod on it but no hard mods, maybe FAHMon was off, I only meant stock for voltage, not stock clocks


----------



## CL3P20

XFX TopDog [not AlphaDog] edition is 1.1v default GPUv..

Quote:



maybe FAHMon was off, I only meant stock for voltage, not stock clocks


Yup..shader clocks are what determine PPD..even a 250mhz gain in GPU core speed will not net you a single point. What you said makes sense just fine.. 1998mhz shader strap on a GS does indeed produce 6k PPD, regardless of core speed.

.. pencil mods typically have no effect on the voltage circuits standard PCB or not. I have not seen any to increase GPUv for the G92 core..whether GS/GT or GTS.


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
XFX TopDog [not AlphaDog] edition is 1.1v default GPUv..

Yup..shader clocks are what determine PPD..even a 250mhz gain in GPU core speed will not net you a single point. What you said makes sense just fine.. 1998mhz shader strap on a GS does indeed produce 6k PPD, regardless of core speed.

.. pencil mods typically have no effect on the voltage circuits standard PCB or not. I have not seen any to increase GPUv for the G92 core..whether GS/GT or GTS.

ah, then I have learned something, I didn't know the stock voltage, just the fact that it overclocked pretty well. On my 8800GTS I have found I can get higher shader clocks by downclocking the core and memory, usually nets about 100 more ppd

My 8800GTS has put out close to 5500 once, most of the time its around 5200ppd


----------



## CL3P20

GTS's have a 3phase power supply for the core, compared to 2phases with the GS and GT..they make great vmod'ers. You have to clock the shaders higher with the G80 to produce the same PPD as a G92..~150mhz or two shader straps, separate their performance.

ie- G92 8800GT with shaders at ~1700mhz will produce about as much as a G80 with shaders at ~1850mhz.

*and, Yes..clocking memory down saves quite a bit of 'current' ..that can be applied to the shader OC.

...Sorry, I dont want to overwhelm you or anyone reading the post..just need to get some things out... I have been doing a lot of tests with the GS lately. PM if you ever need help with your OC or vmods.


----------



## huntman21014

I will, I just bought/traded for a socket 939 sli board with 512 of ram and a 3200+ processor. Once I buy my new powersupply I can put my sig PSU on the sli rig and then get 2 8800GS's.

Once I do I will be sure to PM you about the volt mods, I am looking for 12k ppd from this sucker. Oh and one other thing, I might just buy 1 8800GS and use my 8800GTS for folding as well when I buy a 4850.

I remember reading a post of yours about different cards folding at the same time and will probably need some help setting that up


----------



## CL3P20

Well so far, the only two GPU types I believe; that you can mix together and not foul up your PPD, is.. G80 any flavor + GS/GSO G92. Reason being is that you can flash the G80 with the G92 BIOS from a GS or GSO..this should fool the client into believing you have the same 2x GPU's. I know the BIOS flash works..just havent tested the PPD out for mehself.

If that doesnt fix it ..then all hope is lost for mixing GPU's for effective PPD.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

well, the day is quickly approaching that mortimersnerd will finally overtake me.
its giving me 1.7 days.









i kicked it in high gear the last few days and commisioned a few friends GPUs but it looks like it was just delaying the inebitable.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


well, the day is quickly approaching that mortimersnerd will finally overtake me.
its giving me 1.7 days.









i kicked it in high gear the last few days and commisioned a few friends GPUs but it looks like it was just delaying the inebitable.


You might get an extra day in there...my 4 GPU folding system is only getting about 8k ppd due to driver issues. I'm probably going to take it offline tonight to fix the problem but I should be at full capacity by morning tomorrow (40k ppd).

Sorry Bro and congrats on the 1mil.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

no hard feelings, congrats on the 40k PPD once you get everything sorted out









i mean, why you:swearing: ill be coming for you soon enough!

I wish :'(


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*










no hard feelings, congrats on the 40k PPD once you get everything sorted out









i mean, why you:swearing: ill be coming for you soon enough!

I wish :'(


lol. I won't be seeing any hardware upgrade for a very long time.

Time to trash talk those flipping drivers. One of my 8800GS is getting 1500ppd


----------



## markt

Got an Asus 9800gt w/128sp's comin. Watch out!!!


----------



## BLAKIE33

Anyone in the 140 area want to look behind them as i got a few 512mb BFG 8800GT OC-X running on 2 of my comps and 1 in a freans,
In 8 hours last night i almost got 9k depending on which site you use,
So today ill defineltly get well over 12k [well im hopeing] and i also have a PS3 folding 24/7 so thats an extra 1.200PPD....Hopefully top 100 by christmas easily and after today i may have a chance of that GPU up for grabs if you can stay in top of table with 6000PPD for a minimum of 24 hour's.
WoW this folding is adictive








One of my 8800GT ECS elite groupe fan works but artifacts so i emailed over 1 week ago no but still no reply







only 4 months old and a few days.Have box and reciept also so any sugestion's? On how to go about this matter as i want a new card.


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


One of my 8800GT ECS elite groupe fan works but artifacts so i emailed over 1 week ago no but still no reply







only 4 months old and a few days.Have box and reciept also so any sugestion's? On how to go about this matter as i want a new card.


Where did you get it from?


----------



## nbrider88

Just setup a 9600GSO that I had waiting for another build. My PPD should be ~18k+ with 4 GPU's. I Should be pluggin along now. Happy folding !


----------



## error10

Time for all of you to watch out, I'm on track to hit 17,000PPD.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Time for all of you to watch out, I'm on track to hit 17,000PPD.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crazcookye*


*NOTE: All paid for motherboard will be shipped this weekend.(11/08/2008)*

*I have finally gotten some time to test the motherboards that I got. *
*You guys can probably remember from my 180 motherboard thread.*

*Been working 15 plus hours a day with my business and I am testing the boards as much as I can.*

*Anways, there are all been tested, and everything works.*
*Prices are shipped within lower 48 states.*
*I can take paypal.*

Everyboard,unless new, will have AT LEAST the I/O shield.

Obviously, new board will have everything.

Intel Socket 775 Motherboards.

1. Brand New XFX 780i board 130 shipped Sold to wastedtime 
2. Brand New XFX 780i board 130 shipped Sold to Nemlich 22
3. Brand New XFX 780i board 130 shipped Sold to noname 
4. Brand New XFX 780i board 130 shipped Sold to mortimersnerd 
5. Brand New XFX 780i board 130 shipped, pending to wierdo124, hiiyah777 next in line.

Comes with everything.
These boards are actually brand new, despite the boxes that they came with.
I can tell by the socket as it does not even have a scratch on it..meaning no cooler was ever installed on them.

----------------------------------------------------------------

6. MSI P6N SLI DIAMOND 80 shipped sold to Fong
7. MSI P6N SLI DIAMOND 80 shipped sold to ColdFusionWi 
8. MSI P6N SLI DIAMOND 80 shipped sold to Digger
9. MSI P6N SLI DIAMOND 80 shipped sold to Digger
10. MSI P6N SLI DIAMOND 80 shipped pending to OverclockTheStock

4 PCIe SLOTs...great for folding.
Onboard X-FI ExtremeAudio..great board overall.
680i chipset, comes with everything.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

11. Gigabyte EP-35 DS3R 60 shipped sold to redalert
12. Abit Ip-35 Pro 60 shipped sold to accskyman
13. Abit Ip-35 Pro 60 shipped sold to Mikecdm
14. Abit Ip-35 Pro 60 Shipped sold to trexxcrap
15 Abit Ip-35 Pro 60 shipped sold to Kipper
16. Abit IP-35e 50 shippedsold to accskyman
17. Gigabyte P35-DS3L 50 shipped sold to Karmakiller
18. Gigabyte P35-DS3L 50 shipped
19. Gigabyte P35-DS3L 50 shipped 
20. Gigabyte P35-DS3L 50 shipped
21. Asus P5N-E-SLI 50 shipped.


'nuf said.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


'nuf said.


Gonna run SMP+GPU on those? How many GPUs ya got? C'mon, bring it.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Gonna run SMP+GPU on those? How many GPUs ya got? C'mon, bring it.










Currently seven GPU's, this will give me eight empty slots to fill, and Christmas is coming soon.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=235471


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Currently seven GPU's, this will give me eight empty slots to fill, and Christmas is coming soon.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=235471


Hm, filling empty slots sounds like a great idea! My wallet doesn't like it much though.


----------



## CL3P20

..make sure you guys check out the PPD tuning thread. I have found some good info on increasing PPD with your OC's. There is also the list of G80/92 shader straps for your reference.

..On a side note.. I got my GS's paired up with some swifty GPU blocks now..and attempting to now break 6.2k PPD each.


----------



## Indignity

Guys, make sure you take a look at your temps from within RivaTuner on your nvidia cards.. Something with these new WUs are causing cards to work really hard. I'm getting constance EUEs and I had to take my 8800GT Amped Edition offline. It was chugging along at 101C









Not really trash talking, but that will hopefully come at the end of next week









{Edit}.. Taking my 8800GT KO offline as well.. Christ Sakes, here we go again with Stanford!

I can't downclock it anymore or I might as well put my 7600GT in the rig!


----------



## nafljhy

gah! digger is getting more hardware too! nooo! i don't have the funds to expand the farm anymore too.. man.. that must've been a good price on those mobos too! ><

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Guys, make sure you take a look at your temps from within RivaTuner on your nvidia cards.. Something with these new WUs are causing cards to work really hard. I'm getting constance EUEs and I had to take my 8800GT Amped Edition offline. It was chugging along at 101C









Not really trash talking, but that will hopefully come at the end of next week









{Edit}.. Taking my 8800GT KO offline as well.. Christ Sakes, here we go again with Stanford!

I can't downclock it anymore or I might as well put my 7600GT in the rig!

i've been checking my temps and i've noticed like a good 10C increase in my sig rig because of these freaknig WUs. i have them on aftermarket coolers.. i'm not gonig to enjoy this once i have the farm going.. freaking stanford...


----------



## markt

Just got my asus 9800gt ultimate edition from my trade with wheels. 6380ppd makes a good trade for a 3870x2.


----------



## nafljhy

oh gawd! that is awesome! i want! but i can't find anymore ><


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

asus 9800gt ultimate edition from my trade with wheels. 6380ppd
This will be my goal for the GS' vmod'd output with w/c'ing.. currently at 6189..and still increasing.


----------



## Indignity

Well, you sure aren't going to be seeing that anytime soon if Stanford keeps handing out these POS WUs... Both my GTX+ cards are well below what they were putting out before









It's 5506 that all my GPUs are doing right now.. Hell, I'm gonna need the new rig just to put out what I was before if this keeps up


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I have also been having a problem with 5506 however it just cuts my PPD in half...however I have not noticed a huge temp change....maybe a few c.

I open and closed my fahmon a few times and every time I did so it made my PPD go higher lol don't know what that means but it was doing it.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Well, you sure aren't going to be seeing that anytime soon if Stanford keeps handing out these POS WUs... Both my GTX+ cards are well below what they were putting out before

It's 5506 that all my GPUs are doing right now.. Hell, I'm gonna need the new rig just to put out what I was before if this keeps up


Dont worry..the mod'd GS's are still pulling just over 3500 PPD with the new POS core..that will still put your 4x at 14k PPD if all four had the dame crap core running..'snot that bad.

*@ indignity.. here is your 'backup' ...you can still talk trash !!







*


----------



## =Digger=

It's probably gonna take me a couple of months to fill all eight of those new slots. 9800gt x 8 in Canada = $129.99CAD x 8-- total -- $1176 CAD including shipping and the hated GST. Too bad ZZF and the egg won't ship north of the border. I get killed on $ conversion on e-bay too, getting 8800 GT's up here is next to impossible.. The P6N's I got will get me started, but my addiction to folding will get me there...eventually.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=Digger=* 
Too bad ZZF and the egg won't ship north of the border. I get killed on $ conversion on e-bay too, getting 8800 GT's up here is next to impossible..

Do I have some news for you... http://www.newegg.ca/ !


----------



## Heavy Light 117

nevermenind


----------



## markt

These new wu's will make one reconsider building another folding rig.......ok I still am.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Do I have some news for you... http://www.newegg.ca/ !



Oh ya! Now thats something!


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Oh ya! Now thats something!










Don't forget http://www.tigerdirect.ca/ either.

I hope they come plug n play CL3P20!


----------



## markt

I get a little sick to my stomach when I see the number 5748.
That and something other than 5748 was making 2 or 3 gs's take almost 3mins. a %
Fixed now, I'm ready to get my avg. back up

Another rig coming soon in the 15-20k ppd range. Cause of buick....80k in one day jeez...


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I get a little sick to my stomach when I see the number 5748.
That and something other than 5748 was making 2 or 3 gs's take almost 3mins. a %
Fixed now, I'm ready to get my avg. back up

Another rig coming soon in the 15-20k ppd range. Cause of buick....80k in one day jeez...


Your never gonna catch him bro!


----------



## huntman21014

I just got my 939 rig setup, all I need now is an 8800GS and I will be set. I plan on buying a 4850 for my sig rig, put my 8800GTS in the 939 rig and then buy an 8800GS and put it in the 939 rig as well


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
Your never gonna catch him bro!









I'm mean in ppd, not overall. I'm glad its such a nice fella on top(buick), if he was a nut like me I don't think i could bear it


----------



## OverclockTheStock

You couldn't fold your way out of a paper bag!! Your [email protected] rigs so crappy my calculator can out preform them.


----------



## nafljhy

haha, i'm not gonna catch mark or gibby anytime soon.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverclockTheStock* 
You couldn't fold your way out of a paper bag!! Your [email protected] rigs so crappy my calculator can out preform them.

***<--- the new profanity"filter" works pretty good i see, all i said was ***


----------



## CL3P20

Broke 6380 PPD with the 8800GS..still got a little room for GPUv before OVP kicks now.. trying for 6500.

Water + 8800gs + vmod = Who needs to pay for a 9800GTX ?!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Broke 6380 PPD with the 8800GS..still got a little room for GPUv before OVP kicks now.. trying for 6500.

Water + 8800gs + vmod = Who needs to pay for a 9800GTX ?!









alright its official , how much do you charge?


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


alright its official , how much do you charge?


Acting on his behalf as his agent, I'll give you a bargain price of $50/card

Please send small unmarked $1 bills


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Acting on his behalf as his agent, I'll give you a bargain price of $50/card

Please send small unmarked $1 bills










I got a jar of pennies...


----------



## borito4

Ill take 9000. I found um a "place" that has lots of "space" with computers for "folding"


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Acting on his behalf as his agent, I'll give you a bargain price of $50/card

Please send small unmarked $1 bills
__________________










Indignity can be my agent any time!! LOL

**With out Indignity's 'markt'-up ..G80/G92 mods are 35$ / GPU
Completed GPU's will look like this->*









*PM..deals are available for multiple GPU's.


----------



## jarble

just got my stuff from newegg





















watchout yall I should be turning out 8 to 10k






















ps anyone know how much ppd an e1200 puts out?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
just got my stuff from newegg





















watchout yall I should be turning out 8 to 10k






















ps anyone know how much ppd an e1200 puts out?

at stock, only abour 300-400 ppd... I have overclocked mine to 3.3 Ghz, and now I'm getting 800-900 ppd... I can go even further with the OC (the E1200 is amazing!) but I'm on the stock cooler, and my temps are reaching 55C, so I'm stopping there


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
at stock, only abour 300-400 ppd... I have overclocked mine to 3.3 Ghz, and now I'm getting 800-900 ppd... I can go even further with the OC (the E1200 is amazing!) but I'm on the stock cooler, and my temps are reaching 55C, so I'm stopping there

niceness

thanks









shooting for 10k+ now (thinks about playing hooky from collage to optimise folding farm........na)


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

WOW CL3P20 Nice freakin mod bro! Very sexy!


----------



## CL3P20

@ DirtyDuck..







thankyou..

Please keep in mind, the mods are tested and voltage set to determined max for cooling capacity. Results vary somewhat [as expected per GPU], but generally speaking..~1.24v idle GPUv will allow for : *~810mhz core : 1998mhz shader : 980mhz mem*..this achievable with stock cooling..w/ average PPD of 5900 points [still managing 3700 with newer core and large WU's]. Much MOAR still with water.

*all solder points are thoroughly sealed, for permanent connection and to protect the solder point. All wires are secured to the PCB, to prevent 'snags' as well. These are not 'garage mods'







while adding said performance..I feel they are clean enough to add value.
----------------

Enough of that crap..I'm back up to 20+k ..and adding a Zotac GT to meh name for DCS'..as well as a few single clients.







If Im lucky..maybe a 40k/week increase.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

oO Just flew past Underdog, caught him sleepin.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im coming for you Duke








two and a half months


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


im coming for you Duke








two and a half months










Duke has less than 2 and a half week before I pwn him


----------



## Cubeman

I'm flying up the ranks


----------



## markt

Been gone all day and come back 2 machines had restarted.





























Tommorrow's another day


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Been gone all day and come back 2 machines had restarted.





























Tommorrow's another day









Same thing happened to me this morning. Had 10,000 PPD just sleeping overnight not doing anything. That's ok, I believe I'm still climbing for our november contest....


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpm666* 
Same thing happened to me this morning. Had 10,000 PPD just sleeping overnight not doing anything. That's ok, I believe I'm still climbing for our november contest....

Yeah half a day doesn't hurt your average too much , but it makes my head hurt.


----------



## rpm666

Well I had my hopes up this morning - clicked refresh on the update and updated only about 6000-7000 points







I had my media center, main intel, secondary intel, and file server all crash for no reason. The only rig up and running was my brand new tech-bench style PentiumD + 8800GS crunching away at 5200PPD lol.

Hopefully someone I know didn't already buy all the open box platinum boards....


----------



## matt_s989

Finally back up and running for now, remodeling dust kinda puts a damper on my folding, gonna have to shut it down again in a few weeks when I gut the last 2 rooms in the house. After that should be back up and folding with all rigs again.


----------



## markt

By next friday 82-88,000 ppd.
10 x 8800gs
2 x 9800gt ultimate edition
2 x 8800 gt
3 x 9600 gso
1 x 9600 gt
3 slots still open


----------



## nafljhy

when i have everything set up... whenever that is.. 103500PPD
12x 9600GSOs
10x 8800GTs

i'll catch you eventually mark!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## Indignity

_... I.... I.... I will not succumb to temptation.... NEVER!!!!_

Damned you newegg & your 12 months free financing!!!!

{edit} LOL! Look what just came in email:

Quote:



Dear *****************,

Thank you for choosing the Newegg.com Preferred Account. As a valued customer we would like to inform you that you have $2269.25 available to make purchases online at www.newegg.com this holiday season.

Use your Newegg.com Preferred Account and enjoy exclusive benefits!
Special financing offers so you can get the perfect gift for everyone on your list and save
Low monthly payments make it easy to buy those must-have Newegg.com products
No annual fee
Make shopping online easier!
Buying is quick and easy because Newegg.com securely stores your account information so you don't have to keep re-entering numbers
Zero fraud liability

Sincerely,
Newegg.com Preferred Account
Customer Care


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


_... I.... I.... I will not succumb to temptation.... NEVER!!!!_

Damned you newegg & your 12 months free financing!!!!

{edit} LOL! Look what just came in email:


If they ran my credit, they'd ban me.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


If they ran my credit, they'd ban me.










I bet if you tried again, you could probably get a $5k credit line


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


I bet if you tried again, you could probably get a $5k credit line










Oh man don't tell me that...I know it would be a bad bad thing for me.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


By next friday 82-88,000 ppd.
10 x 8800gs
2 x 9800gt ultimate edition
2 x 8800 gt
3 x 9600 gso
1 x 9600 gt
3 slots still open


jesus christ... u could of add some more u know.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
By next friday 82-88,000 ppd.
10 x 8800gs
2 x 9800gt ultimate edition
2 x 8800 gt
3 x 9600 gso
1 x 9600 gt
3 slots still open

































































......opens wallet







contemplates







selling car... nope you got me beat


----------



## Boyboyd

lol, damn you all with your multi card setups! your going to push me out of the top 200 if i just keep folding on my sig rig










that's remote fahmon btw


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have my 4 GPU system folding all good and well now. Its at 4500ppd per card and soon to be voltmodded. When I get a mobo for my sig rig I will be over 30k ppd.


----------



## error10

Just brought another E2180 SMP online for 1800PPD.


----------



## cognoscenti

Hey all!
Looks like OCN has been going great guns lately!
Just logged in for first time in months since a long and tedious house move!

Nice to see a lot of familiar faces around, hope everyone is well and happy 

Im so out of touch with hardware these days but I see that the i7? has released!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Hey all!
Looks like OCN has been going great guns lately!
Just logged in for first time in months since a long and tedious house move!

Nice to see a lot of familiar faces around, hope everyone is well and happy 

Im so out of touch with hardware these days but I see that the i7? has released!

Hey Cog, great to see you again. So many "what happened to Cog" "where is Cog" threads. You have been missed.


----------



## cognoscenti

Hey thanks!
Its nice to see you too!

Crazy busy lately and chill time is something i dont get much of :-(


----------



## wannabe_OC

Family in town for an undetermined amount of time...Down to just the sig rig folding...









As soon as they leave will fire them back up...









Oh dang need some smack talk huh...

Those who pass me in that time enjoy your victory, however short it may be...


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Hey all!
Looks like OCN has been going great guns lately!
Just logged in for first time in months since a long and tedious house move!

Nice to see a lot of familiar faces around, hope everyone is well and happy 

Im so out of touch with hardware these days but I see that the i7? has released!

its great to see you back cog! hope to see you around more.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Family in town for an undetermined amount of time...Down to just the sig rig folding...









As soon as they leave will fire them back up...









Oh dang need some smack talk huh...

Those who pass me in that time enjoy your victory, however short it may be...









haha.. i wonder if i can even pass you up atm... and if i do, i'll try to make sure you won't get past me









grr... i just checked and way too far to pass you up. but i'm going to shorten that gap as much as possible.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Hey all!
Looks like OCN has been going great guns lately!
Just logged in for first time in months since a long and tedious house move!

Nice to see a lot of familiar faces around, hope everyone is well and happy 

Im so out of touch with hardware these days but I see that the i7? has released!

Wow!!! Cog, it's great to see you back!

A lot of us kind of thought you just up & abandoned us







.. Sorry for thinking that!

I have vivid memories of finally hitting that 1 million mark, then passing you









Hope you do feel inclined to fold for team #37726 again. We can use the help to get up into the top 10


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Hey all!
Looks like OCN has been going great guns lately!
Just logged in for first time in months since a long and tedious house move!

Nice to see a lot of familiar faces around, hope everyone is well and happy 

Im so out of touch with hardware these days but I see that the i7? has released!

Your hardware giveaway has become tradition here, you ought to be proud.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Your hardware giveaway has become tradition here, you ought to be proud.


 Indeed..we should all be thankful for the 'creator' of the PPD giveaway's. Glad to see your around again Cog!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Your hardware giveaway has become tradition here, you ought to be proud.



very true, thanks a lot for that cog, you started a great initiative for folding.
good to see you back, maybe see more of you in the following months?


----------



## Litlratt

Welcome back, cog!


----------



## nafljhy

ugh.. i hate the 511pointers... i keep seeing a huge drop in PPD and it scares me into thinking something went wrong w/ the gpu until i click on it... grrr


----------



## CL3P20

Some of the newer 5015's are dropping my PPD ~300 points.. I dont like it either. Re-tuned my GPU's..and newer cores and WU's just kick the PPD right back down.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


ugh.. i hate the 511pointers... i keep seeing a huge drop in PPD and it scares me into thinking something went wrong w/ the gpu until i click on it... grrr


Yeah the 511 projects are a pain. BTW I saw that you had some massive points coming in on the last updates... did you finally get that farm running?


----------



## nafljhy

no, i'm sending out 3/4 of the gpus to CL3 to vmod. i'll have one rig up and running though.

i think i'll try to get it up and running tonight


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*









no, i'm sending out 3/4 of the gpus to CL3 to vmod. i'll have one rig up and running though.

i think i'll try to get it up and running tonight


I'm waiting for you......let me know how it goes to see if i need some more hardware.








I'm not going to upgrade again anytime soon, honest


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*









no, i'm sending out 3/4 of the gpus to CL3 to vmod. i'll have one rig up and running though.

i think i'll try to get it up and running tonight


oh man 1 rig and you are pumping out that much ppd ...I'm doomed


----------



## markt

5 cards arriving tommorrow, my 4 slot mobo today and 1 card on thursday. It'll be all for nothing if stanfords geniuses don't fix this eue problem.


----------



## CL3P20

Amen @ that ^^^ I have had to back down my GS's to 848mhz core / 2106mhz shaders / 1010mhz mem.. kept getting unstable's, after ~30% of the WU had completed. I was just getting close to 6500 PPD too with my tests..


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Amen @ that ^^^ I have had to back down my GS's to 848mhz core / 2106mhz shaders / 1010mhz mem.. kept getting unstable's, after ~30% of the WU had completed. I was just getting close to 6500 PPD too with my tests..










You have be wc'ing those , are you?


----------



## CL3P20

Yes..indeedy. They are on Swifty MC blocks..and 1.3v idle.

-Gaming stable with FullQ on Crysis at 852mhz core : 2166mhz shaders :1040mhz mem

-As of lately







, Folding stable at 852mhz core : 2106mzh shaders : 1000mhz mem

..they bench at 860mhz core : 2268mhz shaders : 1050mhz mem ..load temps never reach 40c.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Yes..indeedy. They are on Swifty MC blocks..and 1.3v idle.

-Gaming stable with FullQ on Crysis at 852mhz core : 2166mhz shaders :1040mhz mem

-As of lately







, Folding stable at 852mhz core : 2106mzh shaders : 1000mhz mem

..they bench at 860mhz core : 2268mhz shaders : 1050mhz mem ..load temps never reach 40c.










You ought to experiment with a gtx see what ppd you get.


----------



## CL3P20

..That might be something I can do.. but for right now, folding is on the back-burner for me..I will shutting down my sig rig for testing on my 780i as soon as it arrives. Shooting for some WR's with my GS's first.. check out the build log in my sig..its just getting started.

Most GTX's come with shaders at the 1674mzh strap..with 128 SP's..that is ~5700-6200 PPD outta the box..with water-cooling, another 800-1200points should be available for shader increases.

So, according to my math a vmod'd 9800GTX will do just over 7k PPD..actual will depend on how cool the GPU temps can be kept.. with more SP's..it will be harder to reach the same kinds of shader speeds [more internal cache with more SP's = more voltage and heat for the same speed]..maybe 7.5 with water.

*Every 1SP is worth ~45-50 PPD in stock form..


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


..That might be something I can do.. but for right now, folding is on the back-burner for me..I will shutting down my sig rig for testing on my 780i as soon as it arrives. Shooting for some WR's with my GS's first.. check out the build log in my sig..its just getting started.

Most GTX's come with shaders at the 1674mzh strap..with 128 SP's..that is ~5700-6200 PPD outta the box..with water-cooling, another 800-1200points should be available for shader increases.

So, according to my math a vmod'd 9800GTX will do just over 7k PPD..actual will depend on how cool the GPU temps can be kept.. with more SP's..it will be harder to reach the same kinds of shader speeds [more internal cache with more SP's = more voltage and heat for the same speed]..maybe 7.5 with water.

*Every 1SP is worth ~45-50 PPD in stock form..


I can tell you that the 9800GTX+ with the shaders bumped up to 2040 were easily doing 68-6900PPD prior to these cruddy WUs. Think I got them at around 1940-1950 or close to it. Between the two, I'm putting just a shy over 12k PPD (around 70C/fan set to 85%) & that's all I'm running right now until I get the beastly cards & that rig assembled. Don't know what it is, but even at stock, these WUs were burning up both my 8800GT cards. I won't get them rolling again until these issues are resolved at Stanford


----------



## azcrazy

i have been away from this forum that long?im so behind in info that is not funny


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



but even at stock, these WUs were burning up both my 8800GT cards. I won't get them rolling again until these issues are resolved at Stanford


 Mine too..just reset my sons GT to stock, the other day.







Until the WU's are 'straight'..its a sick-sad world for PPD. On the plus side..the GS's are still strong at 5900-6100 for "normal" WU's..and 3600-3700 for the 511 pointers.. Although the new WU's have forced me to decrease, my previous folding clocks of 860/2266/1020..to a more modest, 852/2106/1000 ..costing me ~200PPD on each GPU.


----------



## nafljhy

hmm.. that makes me wonder how my GSs and other 8800GTs are going to react.... as my current 8800GTs are being cooled by DuOrbs.


----------



## Rick Arter

Just started a team great thread love this forum its where I started and remain. I have 4 people now and I got 2 rigs going on CPU clients and got 1 guy with like 6 rigs he is cool.

Good luck to all and keep the WUs going.


----------



## Cubeman

Getting a string of bad WU's cutting my PPD down to 550-600 a day from 1900 on my folding rig.

Damn


----------



## markt

9800gt 128sp arrived, then 4 8800gs's arrived. tommorrow 9600gso.







All i hear now is fans, its kind of good and bad at the same time.


----------



## nafljhy

you crazy man! you're not letting me anywhere near your position! GRR!!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


you crazy man! you're not letting me anywhere near your position! GRR!!










Oh, he's in a totally different class. Only one thing to do...


----------



## nafljhy

haha... first things first.. gotta get past CD.. then "Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war."

but whats really amazing is the top 55 producers are all atleast pumping out 6000PPD and anyone 100 and up are producing atleast 3500PPD.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha... first things first.. gotta get past CD.. then "Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war."

but whats really amazing is the top 55 producers are all atleast pumping out 6000PPD and anyone 100 and up are producing atleast 3500PPD.


It has never been like that. And the good thing is it will will spread...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
haha... first things first.. gotta get past CD.. then "Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war."

but whats really amazing is the top 55 producers are all atleast pumping out 6000PPD and anyone 100 and up are producing atleast 3500PPD.

im pumping out ~7000 and im stuck at the high 100s, lol.

Still folding, onwards for the cause!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
im pumping out ~7000 and im stuck at the high 100s, lol.

Still folding, onwards for the cause!

I think he means ppd ranking. so you're doing better than that in points per day ranks.


----------



## nafljhy

haha, yea thats what i meant.









thanks mark!







i also hope that it keeps spreading!


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha, yea thats what i meant.










thanks mark!







i also hope that it keeps spreading!



I hope so! you are one of the "hounds" nipping at my heels







...gotta get those P6N's from crazcookye pumping W/U, problem is the mailman hasn't brought them yet









Top ten producers are all over 20K PPD, last time I checked, you are #6


----------



## nafljhy

how many P6N's did you get???


----------



## markt

I think i just got the last 9800 gtx recertified, cause i went back to get another and it was gone an hour later...


----------



## nafljhy

lol... so what is your set up now?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


It has never been like that. And the good thing is it will will spread...


yep its spreading and as it spreads my wallet keeps getting lighter and lighter







but will hopefully be breaking in to the top 20 by the end of the year


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
lol... so what is your set up now?

2 x 8800gt, 10 x 8800gs, 2 x 9800gt w/128sp's, 2 x 9600 gso with another 1 today and 9800gtx ordered. It sounds like the cargo bay of a jetliner in here.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

they are all in one room?
how many circuits do you have to run all that?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*









they are all in one room?
how many circuits do you have to run all that?


A 30 amp and a 20 amp. yeah they're all in one room, with their own personal ac unit.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, pics?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


wow, pics?










I posted pics hereThere's more now though.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

right, but now you got more stuff


----------



## Mebby

My single client is fail points. x=

Should switch to smp but its not really on long enougth.

I'm actuly faling down places pretty quick with the GPU clients all over the place.


----------



## Cubeman

Your only chance is a GPU client really if you want to get up in the high ranks or 10x the amount of CPU's


----------



## Mebby

I have to buy a new GPU then. x=

Waiting for the ATI 5XXX's to come out, and I'll pick up one of them.

Only game I own I can't play on max is FarCry2 and its a bit crap to be fair.

My sister has a 8600GS I was going to put the client on but its passively cooled and gets far to hot folding.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
right, but now you got more stuff









I'll get pics up when i clean up..


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cubeman*


Your only chance is a GPU client really if you want to get up in the high ranks or 10x the amount of CPU's


Maybe not 10x the amount of CPUs. A good quad will put out as many PPD as your typical GPU. I'm getting ~5000 PPD out of a stock Q9550 and ~6000 PPD out of the Q6600 in my sig rig.


----------



## nafljhy

grrr mark! grr! if i could put all my rigs in one room, i would so do it. it'd make my life alot easier.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
how many P6N's did you get???

I bought two of the P6N's and the mailman (actually mail-lady) ((Person?)) brought them today.







Now all I have to do is sneak the PSU's, Ram and Stuff into the basement past the wife to make them work


----------



## nafljhy

haha! well i hope you get caught to give me some more time!


----------



## mortimersnerd

My internet is down so not a lot of folding going on right now, but for some reason I keep getting points...I don't know where they are coming from but I'm not going to complain. It must be the magical WU ferry.

The Duke will get a couple extra days before I fly past him


----------



## nafljhy

i should be able to get one rig up tonight! yay! my wireless USB dongles came in today! then later on, CL3 will send back my modified demons!


----------



## markt

Almost 82,000 points today. gtx tommorrow


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i should be able to get one rig up tonight! yay! my wireless USB dongles came in today! then later on, CL3 will send back my modified demons!










You shall not pass!!! 









Can't wait to see those numbers...should be good.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i should be able to get one rig up tonight! yay! my wireless USB dongles came in today! then later on, CL3 will send back my modified demons!










It takes around 30 minutes for me to upload SMP results with my dongle







GPU2 sends in less than a minute though, can be a pain at times but it's the only way I can connect to the internet here ;l


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
You shall not pass!!!









Can't wait to see those numbers...should be good.

I get my gtx sometime today, but won't be folding a whole day until saturday.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
It takes around 30 minutes for me to upload SMP results with my dongle







GPU2 sends in less than a minute though, can be a pain at times but it's the only way I can connect to the internet here ;l

SMP results are much, much bigger than GPU2 results, so you're probably being throttled by the upload limit on your Internet connection rather than your wireless card. (My last GPU2 result was 1.2MB, my last SMP result was 48MB! Fortunately I have a very fast upload on Comcast Business.)

I suggest you can recover some of that time by running two SMP clients. You should be getting at least 5000 PPD out of your 3.5GHz Q6600.


----------



## jarble

"knock knock" 10k ppd here I come.

wow 2 months ago I would have never thought I would be setting my sights on the top 20 ppd







'knock knock' "yes?" 'IRS and the CIA can we come in?' "ummm shure" 'thanks we need to have a chat with you about some things' "ok??" 'first you are late on all your payments and will have to file bankruptcy second we have observed an unusually large power draw from your residence' "oh" 'we think you might be growing narcotics do mind if we check?' "







" 'we don't have to ask' "sory my heart stopped there for a second you can have a look I need to call my banker" 'holy **** what are you doing trying to hack the pentagon in here??' "oh that just my folding farm" 'son lay down on the floor we are taking you in'














wakes up good god I'm still alive calls banker...


----------



## nafljhy

urgh... sooo didn't know the evga 9800GTX+ was non-reference. i can't use iandh's heatsink







+'s layout isn't different from the original 9800GTX right?


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Almost 82,000 points today. gtx tommorrow


Hi markt,

I see your back on your game! That is good news! And your getting a GTX as well... All the better. You'll be passing me in no time!

OCN also has nitteo back on line. Whew... I thought he'd never get over Ike! This is all good news... Now if we can get just a few more people folding... Top 10 for OCN would be just around the corner!

Take care and Fold On!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi markt,

I see your back on your game! That is good news! And your getting a GTX as well... All the better. You'll be passing me in no time!

OCN also has nitteo back on line. Whew... I thought he'd never get over Ike! This is all good news... Now if we can get just a few more people folding... Top 10 for OCN would be just around the corner!

Take care and Fold On! 

Didn't know nitteo was back, that's good news .
I been retooling a bit , sold 2 machines and added 2.


----------



## mortimersnerd

My interwebs it back online. You better watch out Duke


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
SMP results are much, much bigger than GPU2 results, so you're probably being throttled by the upload limit on your Internet connection rather than your wireless card. (My last GPU2 result was 1.2MB, my last SMP result was 48MB! Fortunately I have a very fast upload on Comcast Business.)

I suggest you can recover some of that time by running two SMP clients. You should be getting at least 5000 PPD out of your 3.5GHz Q6600.


Yeah my SMP results have all been around 30mb lately, I've gone from having 20mb broadband to using a lame-o USB dongle, which randomly decides it doesn't want to work alot of the time, I felt like crying for the first few weeks









http://threestore.three.co.uk/broadband/?id=1184&MBB - EVIL.

I've been running two SMP clients for the last couple of days though and i'm getting 5200-6000PPD, so good guess


----------



## markt

I had to replace a psu today. One 4 card machine was off almost all day due to that. Tommoorrow 90 k I hope...


----------



## nafljhy

AGH! slow down mark! let me catch up a bit first!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


AGH! slow down mark! let me catch up a bit first!










I did i did , but i didnt mean to







...hehe. With the psu i had it would run for about 4-5 hrs and cut off. If i overclocked the gpu's it would shut off when the 2nd or 3rd card oc was applied , now oc'd running 4 hours oc'd no shutdowns


----------



## robbo2

OK so i have the community project after me







things like this don't help 15 points? lol it's all good just never seen anything like it before.
Hope i didn't post in wrong section im sorry if i have.


----------



## nafljhy

i mean slow down a bit more. hehe. just you wait until CL3 sends me back my demons.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
OK so i have the community project after me







things like this don't help 15 points? lol it's all good just never seen anything like it before.
Hope i didn't post in wrong section im sorry if i have.

is that supposed to be SMP? if it is, looks like you might have to redo the flags to get it working.


----------



## robbo2

No it's cpu folding. Not sure what smp is...could be for all i know actually


----------



## nafljhy

oh then you definitely want to get that to become SMP folding.

edit:
1.)Download SMP Client Here
2.) Then follow this guide


----------



## robbo2

Oh gotta run vmware. Yeah im not to keen on that my temps are quite high folding with just the cpu an gpu client's running.


----------



## nafljhy

oh its VMWare? i'm not well versed with VMWare. might have to wait for someone who is better at it.


----------



## error10

Yeah, SMP is definitely where it's at if you have a dual or quad core. Read it and weep.


----------



## nafljhy

haha, i hate you error


----------



## robbo2

Error, is that cause you have a intel chip? An amd couldn't get those sort of numbers or am i wrong.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha, i hate you error










What are you complaining about, you're still way ahead of me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Error, is that cause you have a intel chip? An amd couldn't get those sort of numbers or am i wrong.


Yep, SMP folding runs a lot better on Intel than AMD.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


What are you complaining about, you're still way ahead of me!

Yep, SMP folding runs a lot better on Intel than AMD.


hehe, i'll give you that.


----------



## mortimersnerd

No more fooling around for Mort, its full speed ahead









And that was with a few hours of L4D


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I had to replace a psu today. One 4 card machine was off almost all day due to that. Tommoorrow 90 k I hope...


----------



## Indignity

Guys, I should have went with my original decision in regards to getting a beastly folding rig up & running.

I'm seriously considering selling the unassembled rig & looking for appraisals of it HERE if you'd like to give your input.

I'll continue folding with my 9800GTX+ cards & the 2 8800GT if Stanford gets their grove on in fixing the current problems.

The reason for the selling of the unassembled unit is that I really don't have the electrical capacity w/o adding another circuit. That is an expense that I'm sure the better half would not approve of









Fold On Team 37726!!!!!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

I really don't have the electrical capacity w/o adding another circuit. That is an expense that I'm sure the better half would not approve of
Awww man! I almost want to ship you a breaker, seal-tite and some wire to run it yourself! Thats a shame..do you plan on replacing the rig, with newer hardware..?

*Here a pic I got of your GPU's with my signature cockroach







..just minutes before shipping.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Guys, I should have went with my original decision in regards to getting a beastly folding rig up & running.

I'm seriously considering selling the unassembled rig & looking for appraisals of it HERE if you'd like to give your input.

I'll continue folding with my 9800GTX+ cards & the 2 8800GT if Stanford gets their grove on in fixing the current problems.

The reason for the selling of the unassembled unit is that I really don't have the electrical capacity w/o adding another circuit. That is an expense that I'm sure the better half would not approve of









Fold On Team 37726!!!!!


Too bad I appraised it so high....







Now it will be more expensive if I buy it


----------



## error10

Less than 24 hours until I overtake lemans81!


----------



## jarble

nice job error







and everybody







we are 1 person from 60 6k ppd producers .....must breakout the secret sauce


----------



## Cubeman

#575







going up fast


----------



## Boyboyd

im down to a single GPU folding. I had to disable my work PC as it was an overclocked core 2 duo in a 8'x8'x8' room with no windows (door was always shut too).

And my SMP on my main rig doesn't want to play after 1-2 WUs.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

tried running a wmware setup for smp?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
tried running a wmware setup for smp?

did once, didn't go well. If i did it again i would use archlinux, i love that. I think i would get even better results if i didn't install a DE (desktop environment) and just used command line. After all, it's just virtualisation...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

right, forgot you were using linux


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
right, forgot you were using linux









I'm not at the moment. You can't GPU fold in linux without emulation, even then it's a royal pain in the ass to set up.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
I'm not at the moment. You can't GPU fold in linux without emulation, even then it's a royal pain in the ass to set up.

Use VMware, its easy to setup and gets far better points then winSMP


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Use VMware, its easy to setup and gets far better points then winSMP

But it's only a 60 day trial, unless i'm reading it wrong?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


But it's only a 60 day trial, unless i'm reading it wrong?


There is a free version.

I believe this is the correct version.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


There is a free version.


Muoy Excellente. I'll be checking that out, thanks.

PS: anyone know if i_would_ get a preformance increase if i abandoned a GUI and just used a command line OS? Or would the benefits be outweighed because it's just a virtualisation anyway?


----------



## Indignity

Well at least the buyer will be folding for us







.... He'll be quickly climbing the ladder once he's got it together & producing.

In any event, I wanted to post up this little goodie. A while back I hit CyberDruid up on an idea I had for a vertical techstation I could possibly use to stack folding rigs on top of one another with a very small footprint. Well, he finally found a few moments to put together a prototype of his own. Keep in mind that this is the first unit & has no decorations or anything yet









Introducing the VerTech Compact Techstation Prototype


Video Tour


----------



## nafljhy

that is awesome! puts my folding rack to shame!







and its a space saver!









might have to invest in a couple.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, that is a nice little tech station, any ballpark on what the entry price point would be?


----------



## Cubeman

I'd buy those for a folding farm instead of some cheap small ATX cases.


----------



## jarble

finally ups brings the secret sauce my gtx 260 core 216














........wth














sigh sometimes ebay sucks the f'n noob listed a 198 as a 216







well a least I can fold on it till paypal sorts it out. kinda a let down tho


----------



## nafljhy

ouch! hope you get that settled asap!

on a better note, you got one hell of a folding card though!


----------



## markt

I'm about to ship my 9600gt's (again) gonna lose some ppd for a couple days,but i've got 2gso's and a gs comin back. At least i think they'll be gso's...


----------



## nafljhy

yay! more time to catch up to mark!









but i do feel your pain.


----------



## The Duke

2601 replies


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
2601 replies









2602


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
2602









Hey come up with your own bit, this one is mine


----------



## nafljhy

you guys make my day


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
2602










Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
2601 replies









Huh?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i dont get it








at first i thought maybe it was funny cause it was a WU, but it isnt.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i dont get it








at first i thought maybe it was funny cause it was a WU, but it isnt.


It is a WU of sorts more like woooowhoooo ....


----------



## mortimersnerd

Grrr...my 4 GPU machine shutdown sometime last night and I didn't catch it until now. I guess I wont be getting 30000 points today....


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i dont get it








at first i thought maybe it was funny cause it was a WU, but it isnt.


Post count silly


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

lolz, i know that, but why is 2601 something significant?


----------



## TaiDinh

I'm folding again. >D Beware, beware.


----------



## markt

Attachment 88937What do y'all think


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I'm folding again. >D Beware, beware.


Catch me if you can
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Attachment 88937What do y'all think


----------



## jarble

dido ^^

lol way to go man

edit even thou 260 is not the one I wanted (or paid for) it is still a folding beast


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Attachment 88937What do y'all think










lmao... markt, you produce the same number of point in 3 hours as I do in an entire day...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Attachment 88937What do y'all think









very nice, but why the devil are you using IE? lol.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
very nice, but why the devil are you using IE? lol.

I guess cause its there...I use mozilla as well but habits are hard to break


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I guess cause its there...I use mozilla as well but habits are hard to break


congrats on the sale on your GPU's btw, I gotta get these 9600GT's folding, my stats are falling big time


----------



## error10

Had my first 22,000 point day today. SOME of you are in serious trouble!


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Had my first 22,000 point day today. SOME of you are in serious trouble!









I'm not even close... btw, congrats when you break the top 100 error10! (2 places left!


----------



## error10

6 hours to get to 99th place in team 37726! SMP FTW.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


6 hours to get to 99th place in team 37726! SMP FTW.


i remember back in the day before we even had this new fangeled GPU2 folding stuff, yep, back in the day it was all done on CPU or an ATI x1xxx series (excluding anything below the x1600 that is)


----------



## jarble

just had my first 10k+ day =]


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


just had my first 10k+ day =]


Doing great keep it up you may squeeeeeez more out. I have yet to see a 10k day. But ya still gotta long way to go to get to the top...







....come on up.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


6 hours to get to 99th place in team 37726! SMP FTW.


lol Here comes an error by 10. Keep folding looks good.


----------



## jarble

congrats error you've broken the top 100


























































sigh I remember last month I was competing against you now you are taking the big dogs down


----------



## markt

These new wu's are crazy, i had to lower clocks below stock to get the cards cool.ed off. That same machine had shut itself off during the night.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


These new wu's are crazy, i had to lower clocks below stock to get the cards cool.ed off. That same machine had shut itself off during the night.


That's odd. Then again I can now tell exactly which WU is running just by looking at the GPU temperature. I had to set the fan to 100% to handle those new 384 point WUs.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
That's odd. Then again I can now tell exactly which WU is running just by looking at the GPU temperature. I had to set the fan to 100% to handle those new 384 point WUs.

Shut off was a nice term for blue screen lol.


----------



## nafljhy

wow.. i wonder how my gpus are doing.. thankfully,i set them all to stock right before coming home.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
wow.. i wonder how my gpus are doing.. thankfully,i set them all to stock right before coming home.









Mine are running smooth now, i don't even want to say how hot mt 8800gt's were.


----------



## superk

ive got my 8800gt at %100, side panel off, and a desktop fan (roughly 200mm, 110 volts) cooling off my 8800GT and the bloody thing is STILL at 73. Not to mention window open, but ambients are still 26c









In summer it used to get 32+ in here


----------



## nafljhy

man.. i have 6x 8800GTs but i don't know what their temps are at all. i'm kind of scared to find out when i get back to the apartment.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm away visiting family and I just check the machines with logmein.com and their 70c+. I'm tempted to shut it down but i think it will be okay. I keep getting all the crappy WUs now.


----------



## nafljhy

heh, i haven't installed logmein so i don't know whats going on.









i check EOC and i see that WU are still getting turned in, so i guess its ok...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


heh, i haven't installed logmein so i don't know whats going on.










i check EOC and i see that WU are still getting turned in, so i guess its ok...


Its a good feature, everyone should have that on their folding PCs.

Good thing my grandmas neighbors have unsecured wireless


----------



## =Digger=

I got home from work tonight and found one of my rigs running in the mid 80's and another at 91C, I've pulled all my side panels, run updates and I even had to pull one GPU to cool a stubborn rig down into the 60's. PPD is taking a literal beating, I hope the science they get from these new WU is worth cooking my GPU's...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


I got home from work tonight and found one of my rigs running in the mid 80's and another at 91C, I've pulled all my side panels, run updates and I even had to pull one GPU to cool a stubborn rig down into the 60's. PPD is taking a literal beating, I hope the science they get from these new WU is worth cooking my GPU's...










I'm 1pt ahead of you in the top 20 producers









But that will probably change. I'm only get 12k ppd from the 4 gpu system.


----------



## error10

I only have one GPU folding. (Will be two sometime next week.) 3/4 of my PPD comes from SMP folding. This development means I'm moving up in the ranks! You all in the top 100 better watch out, I'm coming for you!


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Mine are running smooth now, i don't even want to say how hot mt 8800gt's were.


Approaching anything like this? This is the Zotac 8800GT-Amped Edition in my boy's PC.










I actually was just trying it again after a couple weeks rest to see if they have sorted it out yet.. The fan is cranked at 100% as well









On the other hand tho, the 8800GT-KO is running at the normal folding temps again







..


----------



## error10

Looks more like this for me. EVGA 8800GT Superclocked:


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Approaching anything like this? This is the Zotac 8800GT-Amped Edition in my boy's PC.










I actually was just trying it again after a couple weeks rest to see if they have sorted it out yet.. The fan is cranked at 100% as well









On the other hand tho, the 8800GT-KO is running at the normal folding temps again







..










Alot like that, but actually hotter-107c. I put those in an "open" machine and now there in the low 80's.


----------



## Litlratt

Some of these new wu's are very strange.
I'm getting more ppd on some 384s on my 280s than I'm getting on 480s.
Less on 8800GTs and GTSs.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Some of these new wu's are very strange.
I'm getting more ppd on some 384s on my 280s than I'm getting on 480s.
Less on 8800GTs and GTSs.

I've lost 20% ppd with these wu's, but UPS is on the way with 3 gpu's....Then i'll probably lose another 20%


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I've lost 20% ppd with these wu's, but UPS is on the way with 3 gpu's....Then i'll probably lose another 20%

You poor baby








Congrats on the new ones, that should put you around 90k.

p.s. I have your ava as a t-shirt. Appropriate.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Good thing the ambient temp in my basement it in the 50s F....


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


You poor baby








Congrats on the new ones, that should put you around 90k.

p.s. I have your ava as a t-shirt. Appropriate.


In addition to those three, I ordered one for my last open slot, 9800gt ultimate from asus. In my opinion the best folding card for the money. The only 9800gt with 128sp's and only takes 1 6pin to power it.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Good thing the ambient temp in my basement it in the 50s F....


Double post ooops, Its a heatwave in louisiana for november, almost 80f.


----------



## smoke12291

havegooda

i'm coming for you









I'm nicely passing you and waving
















looking forward to when you get back to folding!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thats no fair, picking on someone while they are still down








P.S. watch out chozart, wherever you are


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
thats no fair, picking on someone while they are still down








P.S. watch out chozart, wherever you are



















didn't see that lol

he's just #1 on my conquests

EDIT:

and where is chozart?

I remember he helped me begin folding, but I haven't seen him in forever!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

he hasnt been on in a while, likely something came up in his life that took priority over OCN.
he will be back in time, i just miss my odd mod


----------



## smoke12291

would any other mods know where he is?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Unless The Duke has some tricks in his hat, he has 1.2 days left


----------



## markt

New wu's =second extension cord. I'm running on a 30amp and a 20 amp. the 30 amp has flipped 3 times today. Maybe that's because i dont have part of my roof, and it rained...


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


New wu's =second extension cord. I'm running on a 30amp and a 20 amp. the 30 amp has flipped 3 times today. Maybe that's because i dont have part of my roof, and it rained...


how bad are they? the W/U , men a little leak or what?lol


----------



## nafljhy

sigh.. i don't know whats going on... but my PPD is down the drain. i'll be getting only around 30K PPD when i should be getting 40K+ PPD.


----------



## Inuyasha1771

Yeah, running my 3870 X2 for folding at the moment..my PPD ranges from 400 PPD on each core, to 2000 PPD on each core..typically it's at about 600 per core, absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
how bad are they? the W/U , men a little leak or what?lol

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...ricane-068.jpg
It's a pretty bad leak. My breaker box is directly below the left branches of the tree.


----------



## robbo2

My ppd have dropped about 1500 points to lately







I'm picking up a 9800gt so i can get back at that community folding project. Damm thing over take me. Anyone know what kind of points i can expect from that?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


My ppd have dropped about 1500 points to lately







I'm picking up a 9800gt so i can get back at that community folding project. Damm thing over take me. Anyone know what kind of points i can expect from that?


Look for the asus ultimate edition. it has 128 sp's even though newegg has got them at 112sp's. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814121266R
Out of stock at the moment.

Woohoo got the farm running on 3 breakers....time to build another machine hehe.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...ricane-068.jpg
It's a pretty bad leak. My breaker box is directly below the left branches of the tree.






























now thats fah dedication hope your ok

hack the neighbors power


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*






























now thats fah dedication hope your ok

hack the neighbors power

















I have thought of that..


----------



## jarble

last day of the November contest







I have moved from 60th-70th on ppd to 25







we are the best team in the world























to all who were in this contest


----------



## error10

Watch out everybody. My new Q9550 just showed up and UPS is delivering my new 9800GT this afternoon. Another 10,000+ PPD is coming very soon!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Watch out everybody. My new Q9550 just showed up and UPS is delivering my new 9800GT this afternoon. Another 10,000+ PPD is coming very soon!






































and I thought I was doing good to have a 9600 gso coming









btw how many rigs you got going atm?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*





































and I thought I was doing good to have a 9600 gso coming









btw how many rigs you got going atm?


----------



## jarble

nice


----------



## nafljhy

ARGH!!







my 4x gpu rig went out on me.... came back home to see multiple errors all around the apartment ranging from my two comps in my room, to the techstation, to the GPU2 rig....

ergh... what happened? did the new GPU WU kick my arse?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
ARGH!!







my 4x gpu rig went out on me.... came back home to see multiple errors all around the apartment ranging from my two comps in my room, to the techstation, to the GPU2 rig....

ergh... what happened? did the new GPU WU kick my arse?









ouch

my ppd is about to tank as I am sending the 260 back for a refund








and have to wait on ups to bring my new hardwhare (4870 ftw







)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


ARGH!!







my 4x gpu rig went out on me.... came back home to see multiple errors all around the apartment ranging from my two comps in my room, to the techstation, to the GPU2 rig....

ergh... what happened? did the new GPU WU kick my arse?


Probably how hot these new wu's make em run. At least they put out some wu's that are as good as the old mixed in.


----------



## CL3P20

My GS's are still churning WU's at sig's speeds.. water is really ftw with 24/7 GPU clients, i think.

*My modem is dead..so my farm is at minimum PPD until I get a new one installed..


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


My GS's are still churning WU's at sig's speeds.. water is really ftw with 24/7 GPU clients, i think.

*My modem is dead..so my farm is at minimum PPD until I get a new one installed..










I run my window ac unit until it gets in the 30's ,I can't afford to watercool all these. I have 17gpu's right now ,and a total of 20 by weeks end.


----------



## CL3P20

Just food for thought...

4x MCR320's + 2x MCP355's + 12x MCW60's + 12x vmods = more PPD than you are currently producing..with less monthly electrical useage. [~400$ for mentioned parts..not including vmods]









You would just need to sell a few of the GPU's to finance the w/c'ing.


----------



## jarble

I don't have that many but I did have to breakout the secret weapon the other day .....opining my window....... 10 degree drop in ambient and were good to go.


----------



## sabermetrics

sigh.... my ppd dropped in half within a week.. rawrg...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Just food for thought...

4x MCR320's + 2x MCP355's + 12x MCW60's + 12x vmods = more PPD than you are currently producing..with less monthly electrical useage. [~400$ for mentioned parts..not including vmods]









You would just need to sell a few of the GPU's to finance the w/c'ing.










That radiators, reservoirs, and the works?


----------



## Indignity

Nah, just use T-Lines instead of Reserviors & you're good.. But yeah, figure in extra connectors, tubing & any other misc crap that comes along.. Probably another $50


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Just food for thought...

4x MCR320's + 2x MCP355's + 12x MCW60's + 12x vmods = more PPD than you are currently producing..with less monthly electrical useage. [~400$ for mentioned parts..not including vmods]









You would just need to sell a few of the GPU's to finance the w/c'ing.










That's an awful lot of talk for 6.5k PPD "currently"...


----------



## Indignity

Ouch, I forgot to figure in the fans, shrouds & other stuff... Mark, it can get out of hand!


----------



## jarble

long sigh..... I come home to find my sister on my garden














on...... face book





















:swearing: and she tells me my computer *was* slow but after she restarted it ran great





















there goes my ppd (I'm off to radio shack to get some resistors so this wont happen again







)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


long sigh..... I come home to find my sister on my garden














on...... face book





















:swearing: and she tells me my computer *was* slow but after she restarted it ran great





















there goes my ppd (I'm off to radio shack to get some resistors so this wont happen again







)


lol

I'm running VM and Ubuntu again. I'm getting just under 9:30/%. It will add a few ppd.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

That's an awful lot of talk for 6.5k PPD "currently"...
If you are referring to meh PPD..I Blew my modem..







90% of my farm is down with no internet connection at the house..


----------



## error10

Got the Q9550 and 9800GT installed tonight, and wound up spending 10 hours trying to OC the new rig. So I lost a few points. But the 9800GT's cranking out the points (as fast as those stupid 384 point P57xx WUs will go) in Linux! and as soon as I get the old Q6600 into the backup rig, I should have well over 25,000 PPD. Maybe closer to 30,000.


----------



## mortimersnerd

RIP 8800GTS


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


That's an awful lot of talk for 6.5k PPD "currently"...




















When was having all those issues with power, after numerous restarts, I had to reoverclock everything. now gettin closer to normal...
Sorta normal, 1 week ago i was gettin 80-85k ppd now 70 but was getting 60 a couple days ago. I'll consider wc'ing in april-may







when it gets hotter


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*











When was having all those issues with power, after numerous restarts, I had to reoverclock everything. now gettin closer to normal...
Sorta normal, 1 week ago i was gettin 80-85k ppd now 70 but was getting 60 a couple days ago. I'll consider wc'ing in april-may







when it gets hotter


Hi Markt,

I see you're back!!!!









I have power issues as well. Can't get any more rigs on line. As for the points. Yeah, Stanford and those lowly SMP clients FAH_79, FAH_80, and FAH_81 WU's. Take as long as the 2665 WU's worth 1,920 points, BUT they only get 165, 171, and 326 respectfully.... And lets not talk about the "new" and improved GPU2 WU's.... My points dropped from 68,000ppd to the current 61,000ppd...

It's all for a good cause though, right??

Take care,


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi Markt,

I see you're back!!!!









I have power issues as well. Can't get any more rigs on line. As for the points. Yeah, Stanford and those lowly SMP clients FAH_79, FAH_80, and FAH_81 WU's. Take as long as the 2665 WU's worth 1,920 points, BUT they only get 165, 171, and 326 respectfully.... And lets not talk about the "new" and improved GPU2 WU's.... My points dropped from 68,000ppd to the current 61,000ppd...

It's all for a good cause though, right??

Take care, 


Yeah, have to add hardware to get the you used to get, crazy. I think they should bench and award points more fairly ,ati is gettin a bad rap over ppd. And smp getting stomped by gpu is ridiculous as well.


----------



## jarble

well my ppd tanking has occurred since I sent my gtx 260 back







. then my phenom started only showing 2 cores







so I have to take my sig rig down till I figure that out. so I have gone from 11k to 4k ppd
















but hopefully ups will bring my 9600 gso tomorrow so I can have my garden running at 2/3 capacity


----------



## CL3P20

Just thought I would share..









A peek at 4x 9800GT's before the final IC connections were made..









they will be on aftermarket air cooling, once they get back to the client..should be some good "PPD Pumpers"


----------



## nafljhy

oooh... those look puuuurrrty! as always such clean work CL3! now who is the lucky sucker that going to get those?









ITS ME! *jumps with joy*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i wish


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


oooh... those look puuuurrrty! as always such clean work CL3! now who is the lucky sucker that going to get those?









ITS ME! *jumps with joy*












Too bad it was a printer....


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


oooh... those look puuuurrrty! as always such clean work CL3! now who is the lucky sucker that going to get those?









ITS ME! *jumps with joy*


LOL! I completely missed the rest of the text...


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*










i wish




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*






















that extra mobo is pretty lonely while the asus 9600GSOs are folding away. lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


LOL! I completely missed the rest of the text...


















i love this forum way too much. i think i frequent this subforum more than case-modding and water cooling subforums now.









on a sad note: i think i killed two of my 8800GTs.







i made some changes to the gpu block/bracket. tried to make it hard mounted instead of using the standard screws d-tek gave.. i think i used too much pressure with my new set up... so they don't display correctly anymore. sigh, i forgot that it doesn't have an IHS so yea...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*











Too bad it was a printer....


----------



## nafljhy

haha thats great! but a printer is useful and doesn't draw much power so your electricity won't go up


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha thats great! but a printer is useful and doesn't draw much power so your electricity won't go up










Actually, its a color laser, fancy Xerox Phaser, and when I print it blows the breaker. I have it in the same room as 2 of my rigs. I need to do some new wiring now. Stupid printer









But atleast it is instantaneous drawn, not constant.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Actually, its a color laser, fancy Xerox Phaser, and when I print it blows the breaker. I have it in the same room as 2 of my rigs. I need to do some new wiring now. Stupid printer









But atleast it is instantaneous drawn, not constant.


i want a color laser printer!







i agree its a good thing that its instantaneous and not constant.







but ugh.. redoing wiring huh? :\\


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i want a color laser printer!







i agree its a good thing that its instantaneous and not constant.







but ugh.. redoing wiring huh? :


The length of the run is too long so I cant draw as much over it. I already have my sig rig and other folding computer on it. Laser printers draw a ton but for a very short period of time.


----------



## Indignity

Morts, get yerself a Wireless Print Server & put it in another room


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Morts, get yerself a Wireless Print Server & put it in another room









Wow, thats cheap, I think I will have to go for that.

But here will be the conversation with my parents:
Me: I got a new wireless print server so we don't have to rewire my room
Dad: Good, where is it going to go?
Me: Well, it is a stylish printer, how about the living room.
Dad: Oh yes, it will fit in well /sarcasm

My parents commented on the fact that I now have too many computer and such since I can't keep it contained to my room anymore.


----------



## jarble

I am back up to "full" capacity since the gtx 260 liked my computer so much it decided to take 2 of my cores with it





















had to do a reinstall of windows :swearing: I have now added a new 9600gso folding full time and a 4870 folding full time except when I'm playing fallout 3







. but overall I'm still down 4k ppd without the gtx 260 (it will be missed







)


----------



## PGT96AJT

Now that I am not stupid and have the same machine ID on my 3 GPU's, my points have really jumped up. Now If I could only get Rivatuner to work properly on my desktop.


----------



## nbrider88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


Now that I am not stupid and have the same machine ID on my 3 GPU's, my points have really jumped up. Now If I could only get Rivatuner to work properly on my desktop.



What do you mean by this? I know when you go to setup [email protected] it ask machine id...do all gpus need to be the same?? I feel as through I have made the same mistake and numbered them differently....


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbrider88*


What do you mean by this? I know when you go to setup [email protected] it ask machine id...do all gpus need to be the same?? I feel as through I have made the same mistake and numbered them differently....


They need to have different machine ID numbers or else they can pull the same work units that you are already working on...I think.


----------



## nbrider88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


They need to have different machine ID numbers or else they can pull the same work units that you are already working on...I think.


Ahhh...Ok.
So they all need to be the same id #? Or all different id #?
Little confused over here...sorry!

You would think I would know by now too! eeeek!


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbrider88*


Ahhh...Ok.
So they all need to be the same id #? Or all different id #?
Little confused over here...sorry!

You would think I would know by now too! eeeek!


Different


----------



## nbrider88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


Different


Thanks ! +









I'll have to go and re-check my machines to make sure they are all on different id's!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

its only clients running on the same computer that need different ID #'s
its you have 4 clients running on two machines you could use this

Machine 1
client 1 - ID #1
client 2 - ID # 2

Machine 2
client 1 - ID #1
client 2 - ID #2


----------



## =Digger=

I lost another GPU today, that will make two of my seven GPU's on RMA at the same time....instead of my [email protected] growin', it's smokin'...







damned 57xx series WU are killin' me here.


----------



## nafljhy

Wow! thats just ridiculous.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


I lost another GPU today, that will make two of my seven GPU's on RMA at the same time....instead of my [email protected] growin', it's smokin'...







damned 57xx series WU are killin' me here.


I feel your pain I was out all day and came home to this on all my rigs mdrun_gpu returned 
[03:18:45] NANs detected on GPU
[03:18:45] 
[03:18:45] [email protected] Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[03:18:46] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[03:18:46] Sending work to server
[03:18:46] Project: 5757 (Run 10, Clone 64, Gen 28)
[03:18:46] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[03:18:46] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_04.dat
[03:18:46] - Error: Could not read unit 04 file. Removing from queue.
[03:18:46] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
[03:19:19] + Working...

[email protected] Client Shutdown.:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

sigh all I got done today was 400 points out of 10k-11k
















lol ati was kicking nvidia's but today


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I feel your pain I was out all day and came home to this on all my rigs mdrun_gpu returned 
[03:18:45] NANs detected on GPU
[03:18:45] 
[03:18:45] [email protected] Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[03:18:46] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[03:18:46] Sending work to server
[03:18:46] Project: 5757 (Run 10, Clone 64, Gen 28)
[03:18:46] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[03:18:46] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_04.dat
[03:18:46] - Error: Could not read unit 04 file. Removing from queue.
[03:18:46] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
[03:19:19] + Working...

[email protected] Client Shutdown.:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

sigh all I got done today was 400 points out of 10k-11k
















lol ati was kicking nvidia's but today










You know that sucks....


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
You know that sucks....

yep I had just bought the parts to vmod my cards but I'm not sure if I want to with these EUE's being handed out like aids (or candy take your pick)







. and I thought we supposed to be stopping aids


----------



## CL3P20

@ Digger...what drivers were you running on your GPU's that died..


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


yep I had just bought the parts to vmod my cards but I'm not sure if I want to with these EUE's being handed out like aids (or candy take your pick)







. and I thought we supposed to be stopping aids










Yeah there's not alot of trash talk to be had now, its all about trash talking the new wu's...My 20th gpu arrived a couple days ago, but at my mothers house-ooops. These wu's stink mostly . If it was the older one's I'd be doing a 100k ppd.


----------



## error10

Somebody wanted trash talking? The next update or two should see me with over 12,000 points turned in. (For some reason all of my SMP clients completed within minutes of each other.) GPU? Bah, who cares.


----------



## nafljhy

i do! 16K on the new rig!







oh how i so do prefer the 8800GTs over the 9600GSO


----------



## error10

I think I need a few more CPUs. But it's nice to look up and see 13,000 more points! As promised.


----------



## jarble

fingers crossed on this but I think I finally got my cards adapted to these new crap wu's (dropped the mem by 50 mhz and they seem to do fine aka no EUE)


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ Digger...what drivers were you running on your GPU's that died..










I was running 180.43, I have since updated to 180.48 on all three of my rigs.


----------



## CL3P20

I will be putting together some new drivers this week.. combining the 177.92's with the new 180.60's. I think this will be the best combination yet..still having Physx, stellar PPD and the advantage of low CPU usage in XP...if they work out good, I'll whip up a batch for Vista, for anyone here to try out.

*Too bad about your GPU's.. seems to be the GT series and up, G92 cores that temps are really hitting hard..and now with the GSO's being re-badged ...its a double-whammy for PPD.. no more great clocks out of the GT's and up, unless on water..and no more low cost PPD from the GS/GSO series.

..Stanford has helped kick our Nvidia PPD in the butt.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I will be putting together some new drivers this week.. combining the 177.92's with the new 180.60's. I think this will be the best combination yet..still having Physx, stellar PPD and the advantage of low CPU usage in XP...if they work out good, I'll whip up a batch for Vista, for anyone here to try out.

*Too bad about your GPU's.. seems to be the GT series and up, G92 cores that temps are really hitting hard..and now with the GSO's being re-badged ...its a double-whammy for PPD.. no more great clocks out of the GT's and up, unless on water..and no more low cost PPD from the GS/GSO series.

..Stanford has helped kick our Nvidia PPD in the butt.










dont they get that we are trying to help







and that some of us dont have the cash to buy an army of 280's just to fold







ok I feel better now.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I will be putting together some new drivers this week.. combining the 177.92's with the new 180.60's. I think this will be the best combination yet..still having Physx, stellar PPD and the advantage of low CPU usage in XP...if they work out good, I'll whip up a batch for Vista, for anyone here to try out.

*Too bad about your GPU's.. seems to be the GT series and up, G92 cores that temps are really hitting hard..and now with the GSO's being re-badged ...its a double-whammy for PPD.. no more great clocks out of the GT's and up, unless on water..and no more low cost PPD from the GS/GSO series.

..Stanford has helped kick our Nvidia PPD in the butt.










ooh! more driver fun!







can't wait.


----------



## markt

Finally installed 20th nvidia card, too bad we can't go back in time when gpu folding was good.


----------



## error10

Ha, another 6,500 point update! Need moar of these.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Ha, another 6,500 point update! Need moar of these.


"the age of the gpu has ended the age of the orc is here".... wait thats not right...... dang you Tolkien







.... "the age of the cpu has returned" thats better


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


"the age of the gpu has ended the age of the orc is here".... wait thats not right...... dang you Tolkien







.... "the age of the cpu has returned" thats better










With these gpu wu's i put smp back on my 3 q6600's.


----------



## nafljhy

yea... these GPU WUs are just ridiculous.


----------



## nafljhy

ergh.... i'm about to lose around 15K PPD... my just redid my techstation that has 3x 8800GTs... and now it won't boot from the HDD... RAWR!!!!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


"the age of the gpu has ended the age of the orc is here".... wait thats not right...... dang you Tolkien







.... "the age of the cpu has returned" thats better










It's hard to argue with the results.


----------



## nafljhy

i'm thinking stanford is tired of having their servers overflooded from GPU2 clients?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i'm thinking stanford is tired of having their servers overflooded from GPU2 clients?










I suspect they want people to stop overclocking their GPUs.


----------



## nafljhy

but i wants more PPD?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


but i wants more PPD?










Plant some quads in your farm there and SMP fold.


----------



## nafljhy

i have 2 quads folding SMP too. i've got that covered.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i'm thinking stanford is tired of having their servers overflooded from GPU2 clients?










That was my theory as well.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i'm thinking stanford is tired of having their servers overflooded from GPU2 clients?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I suspect they want people to stop overclocking their GPUs.



Well they better gets more/faster servers...shheeesh.


----------



## Marlaman

Could somebody link me to whatever happened to make gpu folding suck now? or explain it for me? i'm busy at work and would sure appreciate the info


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlaman* 
Could somebody link me to whatever happened to make gpu folding suck now? or explain it for me? i'm busy at work and would sure appreciate the info









Basically Larger, slower WUs that REALLY make your GPU work and HEAT up...


----------



## Marlaman

Yeah i had thought my rig had been acting strange a bit lately. with my stable OC's my room was heating up much faster (i have a tiny room in which i sleep/play)

So is SMP folding more efficient now then?


----------



## wannabe_OC

I never stopped SMP folding hehe...

My computer/Folding room with 5 rigs going IN New York -1C outside window opened ALL THE WAY, was 30c in the room...









It's crazy hehe...


----------



## jarble

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=376044

getting back online (back community project back





















) I am hoping to have my 9600 and 8800 in 2 separate rigs by jan they work ok together just not great (-3k of total potential







)


----------



## markt

I think it would be cheaper to replace my 2 card boards with 4 slot boards huh? Or another rig before xmas...

Nafljhy, you better add a shelf if you want to catch me... hehe. Nice work though, i really admire your craftmanship.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I think it would be cheaper to replace my 2 card boards with 4 slot boards huh? Or another rig before xmas...

Nafljhy, you better add a shelf if you want to catch me... hehe. Nice work though, i really admire your craftmanship.

You're definitely the man to beat. OK, time for me to go get 5,000 more PPD.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I really have no room for trash talking but after christmas I should. Beware!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I really have no room for trash talking but after christmas I should. Beware!


You're in the double digits there's plenty to talk smack too...









Oh yeah I have to talk smack since I posted, um hurry up and get into the single digits...


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I think it would be cheaper to replace my 2 card boards with 4 slot boards huh? Or another rig before xmas...

Nafljhy, you better add a shelf if you want to catch me... hehe. Nice work though, i really admire your craftmanship.


darn it mark, adding some more rigs huh? thank you for the compliment. i'll definitely add another shelf. its just in the works. i'll catch up to you someday...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


You're in the double digits there's plenty to talk smack too...









Oh yeah I have to talk smack since I posted, um hurry up and get into the single digits...










I got the electric bill for the month. It was the first month that my 4gpu system was running for the full 30 days. Lets just say that my parents were not completely aware of the power consumption of that rig... They are looking forward to the day that I move out and go to college.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I got the electric bill for the month. It was the first month that my 4gpu system was running for the full 30 days. Lets just say that my parents were not completely aware of the power consumption of that rig... They are looking forward to the day that I move out and go to college.


Hi Mort,

Yeah that's the trick... The GPU2 clients on the various nVidia cards do take up a lot of power... I doubled my folding electricity bill by adding 8 cards... Went from about $10.00 to $12.00 per month per rig to $20.00+ per rig....

Sshhh, my wife doesn't know!


----------



## jarble

he he he Im still in the good the the folks







(at least till summer







shudders







)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Sshhh, my wife doesn't know!


----------



## markt

As promised I just ordered this. I'm thinking maybe higher end cards but maybe not. Only three slots, but for 79.12$ and free shipping....You guys oughtta get some.


----------



## nafljhy

i have 2 that i can't use :x


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i have 2 that i can't use :x


2 mobo's? you can give them to me...


----------



## error10

Well, we're movin' on up...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


2 mobo's? you can give them to me...


Or me!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi Mort,

Yeah that's the trick... The GPU2 clients on the various nVidia cards do take up a lot of power... I doubled my folding electricity bill by adding 8 cards... Went from about $10.00 to $12.00 per month per rig to $20.00+ per rig....

Sshhh, my wife doesn't know!









The bill was actually on target with my calculations. A year ago, before I had built my sig rig and was folding, we used 780kw/hr during Nov 07. With my sig rig, which was built in the end of March, it was in the mid 900s. This last bill was 1244KWh. Thats not too bad, but my parents look at what it was a year ago and see that it as almost doubled. I have showed them a lot of the articles on the folding forum and stanford site and it has really helped that they are showing some significant process in the project.

I've done some tweaking the the machines and I have 4 GSs and 2 GTS g92 putting out ~29k. I have two gpus off site that should help out some too. I'm eying Gollie's spot and plan to leave error 10 in the dust, even though he is behind me









Also, Santa's bringing me a soldering iron, so that means vmodded gpus!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
The bill was actually on target with my calculations. A year ago, before I had built my sig rig and was folding, we used 780kw/hr during Nov 07. With my sig rig, which was built in the end of March, it was in the mid 900s. This last bill was 1244KWh. Thats not too bad, but my parents look at what it was a year ago and see that it as almost doubled. I have showed them a lot of the articles on the folding forum and stanford site and it has really helped that they are showing some significant process in the project.

I've done some tweaking the the machines and I have 4 GSs and 2 GTS g92 putting out ~29k. I have two gpus off site that should help out some too. I'm eying Gollie's spot and plan to leave error 10 in the dust, even though he is behind me









Also, Santa's bringing me a soldering iron, so that means vmodded gpus!

Check the heating bill and see if it's gone down.







Mine has! Haven't had to get Kerosene delivery yet this year!!!


----------



## markt

Our house is using 4-5000 kwh each month but in Dec. its only 5.9 cents per kwh. Coming bill is only 290$, its been 500-650$+


----------



## nafljhy

my bill last month was $160. though oddly, the month before was $60. i think adding two extra folding rigs did a number on my bill.







but its much better than using heating.. it would sky rocket.

and i need to get those two other rigs up so i can catch up to mark...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


and i need to get those two other rigs up so i can catch up to mark...


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*

































Lol i think iv only seen you talk in smileys


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakpyro525*


Lol i think iv only seen you talk in smileys










he has many many facial expressions.


----------



## markt

I wonder how much our nvidia cards will be worth when the new core comes out. The for sale thread gonna be full of gs's for 20$.
My new rig parts are en route except for gpu's, it might 3870's or 4850's vmodded the next time around.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I wonder how much our nvidia cards will be worth when the new core comes out. The for sale thread gonna be full of gs's for 20$.
My new rig parts are en route except for gpu's, it might 3870's or 4850's vmodded the next time around.


Figures as soon as I shell out 800 bucks on a nVidia folding rig this happens.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Figures as soon as I shell out 800 bucks on a nVidia folding rig this happens.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## =Digger=

these new nvidia cores havn't been openly released yet have they? I checked mine last night and am still running the same cores as last week.

Here's to hoping that stanford is just floating them for a trial....

Good news for the ATI folders among us.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakpyro525* 
Lol i think iv only seen you talk in smileys



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 















he has many many facial expressions.


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *=Digger=* 
Here's to hoping that stanford is just floating them for a trial....


----------



## =Digger=

Now that BenBrown is in for it, I just bought two new 9800 GTX's from EmerilLIVE, here in the OCN Forsale... When they get here that will let me fire up the first of those P6N Diamonds...







given the new GPU2 Clients I out to be able to get at least 2500 PPD per card...







Pass me will ya


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Now that BenBrown is in for it, I just bought two new 9800 GTX's from EmerilLIVE, here in the OCN Forsale... When they get here that will let me fire up the first of those P6N Diamonds...







given the new GPU2 Clients I out to be able to get at least 2500 PPD per card...







Pass me will ya










Yeah I'll pass you! It is inevitable.














(OK, I'll overtake in "4.6 Years" but still...)


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Now that BenBrown is in for it, I just bought two new 9800 GTX's from EmerilLIVE, here in the OCN Forsale... When they get here that will let me fire up the first of those P6N Diamonds...







given the new GPU2 Clients I out to be able to get at least 2500 PPD per card...







Pass me will ya


----------



## jarble

i am going to kill my router went a to play came home to..... attempting to get work for 2hrs







:swearing::swearing:


----------



## nafljhy

lol.. i think the highest number of tries of "attemping to get work" was like 23 tries.


----------



## jarble

anyone know of a good router so i can run this one over with my car ......then shoot it


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
anyone know of a good router so i can run this one over with my car ......then shoot it

WRT-54G Ver 1.X should be able to get from craigsList or ebay for $20. Flash to DD-wrt or Tomato(I haven't tried tomato but heard good things) .









Here is one don't know the version though.
http://www.overclock.net/sale/425300...es-router.html


----------



## error10

The nice thing about SMP is that every once in a while THIS happens.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


The nice thing about SMP is that every once in a while THIS happens.











Holy smokes! And I thought the 3600 pts I got yesterday from my 8800 was good!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Holy smokes! And I thought the 3600 pts I got yesterday from my 8800 was good!

















Now you know why I'm not worried about GPU PPD!







My little farm consists of 4 CPUs running SMP and 2 GPUs.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Now you know why I'm not worried about GPU PPD!







My little farm consists of 4 CPUs running SMP and 2 GPUs.










:swearing:










Just you wait! 1066 DDR2 in the mail right now! Then the OC goes UP for this e2160!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









:swearing:










Just you wait! 1066 DDR2 in the mail right now! Then the OC goes UP for this e2160!










That's probably good for 2500PPD on SMP. Oh noes! I'm so SCARED now!!!!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


That's probably good for 2500PPD on SMP. Oh noes! I'm so SCARED now!!!!


----------



## markt

Complete new rig on the way;
msi p7n platinum
celeron from ebay 2.53ghz 22$ free shipping
1gb kingston hyperx 1066mhz
160 gb hd
500watt extreme power coolermaster
3 x xfx9600gso 768mb w/3 cards shipping was 1.99$


----------



## nafljhy

nice markt! you'll have 85K+ PPD now. thats amazing.


----------



## markt

Got my celeron today, board tommorrow, I love ordering stuff...I think this is the only time i'll ever be excited about a celeron..


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Got my celeron today, board tommorrow, I love ordering stuff...I think this is the only time i'll ever be excited about a celeron..

hey don't talk smack about the celeron I have myn pulling a whopping 500ppd







(thats at 2.8)


----------



## Pic0liter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


WRT-54G Ver 1.X should be able to get from craigsList or ebay for $20. Flash to DD-wrt or Tomato(I haven't tried tomato but heard good things) .









Here is one don't know the version though.
http://www.overclock.net/sale/425300...es-router.html


Go for an early WRT54G or anything else on Tomato's compatibility list. I run Tomato on my WRT54G v3, and it runs great. Faster and more stable than the stock Linksys firmware, and way more advanced options.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pic0liter*


Go for an early WRT54G or anything else on Tomato's compatibility list. I run Tomato on my WRT54G v3, and it runs great. Faster and more stable than the stock Linksys firmware, and way more advanced options.


And you can overclock it!


----------



## Pic0liter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


And you can overclock it!


Exactly! I either have my WRT54G v3 running at 216 MHZ or the option a notch above that, I don't remember. I'm not convinced OCing my router helps my LAN speed any, but it's fun to tell my friends I OCed my router.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


The nice thing about SMP is that every once in a while THIS happens.











And, AGAIN:


----------



## jarble

nice


----------



## DaCrusader

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=338383

turned on 2 SMP clients and 2 GPU2 clients (woot woot) I'll get a new CPU cooler on the weekend and then it will be 3 SMP clients!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


And, AGAIN:











Yeah ijust put smp back in dual instances on my quads, I'think i'll have 9 smp's when i'm done.


----------



## jarble

well I thought today was going to suck cus the power went out for 3hrs







but then markt came and saved my day







with the new ati drivers


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


well I thought today was going to suck cus the power went out for 3hrs







but then markt came and saved my day







with the new ati drivers










I'm happy its working for you..

I didn't want to start a thread on this little piece of info; 9600 gso's with 768 mb memory perform 26 seconds faster per percent on the 511 pt wu's than the 384 mb versions. I guess memory size is a large factor with a larger molecule.

Both newegg and tiger direct have these

I had a system hung for who knows how long, and one shut itself off, killed my production yeserday.


----------



## jarble

humm I have one of those but I am only pulling 2.2k ppd on it ...maybe cuz I have it in with a 8800gt


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


humm I have one of those but I am only pulling 2.2k ppd on it ...maybe cuz I have it in with a 8800gt











Mixing series always results in lower PPD for the second card, I've tried it a couple of times and others have reported similar results. If you only have one rig going and they don't match, some PPD is better than nothing. I suspect that drivers optimized for one series or the other are the reason.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Mixing series always results in lower PPD for the second card, I've tried it a couple of times and others have reported similar results. If you only have one rig going and they don't match, some PPD is better than nothing. I suspect that drivers optimized for one series or the other are the reason.


wow that just explained alot for me.....i was wondering why my GSO puts out low compared to the GS in the same rig


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
wow that just explained alot for me.....i was wondering why my GSO puts out low compared to the GS in the same rig

Those are the same thing with a different bios. http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=19109Use that driver and they should about equal out.

These new wu's and it makes not want to finish my new folding rig. Nah i'll do it in the morning


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Those are the same thing with a different bios. http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=19109Use that driver and they should about equal out.

These new wu's and it makes not want to finish my new folding rig. Nah i'll do it in the morning









it's running XPPro 32bit


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Mixing series always results in lower PPD for the second card, I've tried it a couple of times and others have reported similar results. If you only have one rig going and they don't match, some PPD is better than nothing. I suspect that drivers optimized for one series or the other are the reason.


I am hoping to bring a new rig online soon to separate my cards and add some new ones










Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Those are the same thing with a different bios. http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/...howtopic=19109Use that driver and they should about equal out.

These new wu's and it makes not want to finish my new folding rig. Nah i'll do it in the morning










shesh how am I supposed to catch you now???

ps. markt how many ppd are you pulling on the 9600gso's?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I am hoping to bring a new rig online soon to separate my cards and add some new ones









shesh how am I supposed to catch you now???

ps. markt how many ppd are you pulling on the 9600gso's?

About 3000 with the 511's and more with 384's, I should be getting over 100k ppd with the old wu's


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I should be getting over 100k ppd with the old wu's












Code:


Code:


267  80,730  Pic0liter  +6  +62  855  0  0  5,984  36,558  93
268 18,211 LicheLord +4   844 864 2,112 5,823 247,319 793


----------



## markt

Got ny new folding rig goin' now not that its gonna make much difference....


----------



## error10

Oh, I can't afford the power or the hardware to make 100,000 PPD.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


About 3000 with the 511's and more with 384's, I should be getting over 100k ppd with the old wu's


thanks







wow I could almost double my ppd if I took them out and put them in a new rig


----------



## Mebby

I'm still holding above the 600 mark, but just barely! Lots of GPU folders comeing in.


----------



## error10

GPUs don't scare me (unless they belong to markt or 455buick!).


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
GPUs don't scare me (unless they belong to markt or 455buick!).

Look who's talking, king of SMP!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
GPUs don't scare me (unless they belong to markt or 455buick!).

you better add me to that list







(if I could ever figure out this credit score thing







)


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
you better add me to that list







(if I could ever figure out this credit score thing







)

You're going to need a lot more GPUs.


----------



## jarble

well after I oc my credit score we will be got to go!!


----------



## Vlasov_581

ummm......how often does Folding Team Rank gets updated?


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


ummm......how often does Folding Team Rank gets updated?


On the F @ H stats page it's hourly, on the EOC page it's every three hours.

Fah -->http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=userstats

EOC-->http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...st.php?s=&p=34


----------



## Vlasov_581

hmmm......well it shows that i'm 701 http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726

but here i'm 818


----------



## jarble

give ocn a day to a week


----------



## Vlasov_581

ok......sigh.......another problem







i have another rig with a GSO that when starts GPU2 it'll just sit @ 54 iter/sec and it says *core not running now* , let it run for over 24hrs and still the same thing......FahCore_11.exe comes on then shuts off in task man.........reinstalled drivers from 180.48 to 178.28 ,reinstalled [email protected] and deleted app data files......tried diff machine id......and still same....... keeps saying *results successfully sent*


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have come back to take my #8 spot in the top 20 producers. Watch out!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I have come back to take my #8 spot in the top 20 producers. Watch out!


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I have come back to take my #8 spot in the top 20 producers. Watch out!

Yes, you do that. I will be sitting here at #7 waiting for you!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Yes, you do that. I will be sitting here at #7 waiting for you!









Oh don't you get too comfy there. Santa is coming in a few days.


----------



## 455buick

error10 ~ You are too funny!









<"GPUs don't scare me (unless they belong to markt or 455buick!).">

I'm still watching MarkT!!! I feel like an AVG Flying Tiger pilot with a Zero on my six and I can't get him off... I'll be going down in flames soon!!!


----------



## jarble

well today sucked came home from work and extremeoverclocking says I had 9hrs of no work??? I checked my log files and I had no nan's so I don't know whats going on there







(a 2k point day is a killer after 10k+ days







)


----------



## Vlasov_581

that sucks......were they *hung* or what?......man those 511s suck


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


error10 ~ You are too funny!









<"GPUs don't scare me (unless they belong to markt or 455buick!).">

I'm still watching MarkT!!! I feel like an AVG Flying Tiger pilot with a Zero on my six and I can't get him off... I'll be going down in flames soon!!!










There's alot of millions between us, you've got a huge lead. I did our futures a year from now on eoc, both of us (at our current rate) will be in the mid 30 millions.


----------



## error10

Heh, no way will I be at 30 million a year from now. You two have nothing to worry about from me. Unless of course I find half a dozen Core i7s in my stocking.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Heh, no way will I be at 30 million a year from now. You two have nothing to worry about from me. Unless of course I find half a dozen Core i7s in my stocking.


But you'll have 30+ million rep.

You should do a "how to" on getting rep, you'll get some more.









The farm is running like a freight train now, must be stanfords way of saying "I'm sorry". I'm running better than half my clients are the new one's right now.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
But you'll have 30+ million rep.

You should do a "how to" on getting rep, you'll get some more.









The farm is running like a freight train now, must be stanfords way of saying "I'm sorry". I'm running better than half my clients are the new one's right now.

How to get rep: Help people.

I've only seen about 3 of the new 353 point WUs but they really fly! Can't wait to get more of these.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Yes, you do that. I will be sitting here at #7 waiting for you!










My replacement 280 will be here Monday. Expect to drop a slot


----------



## error10

Bah, I can't afford the electricity to run 3 GTX280's. (I can't afford the cards either!







)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


How to get rep: Help people.

I've only seen about 3 of the new 353 point WUs but they really fly! Can't wait to get more of these.


You're definately the rep master, I still help people but many still dont rep but its ok . I just didnt want to sit at a really low rep count forever, now i dont really care about it too much. I'm just impressed with the number, and with the amount of time you've been here.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have everything up and running again. I should be getting 27-28k.

Whats error10 going to do when we start getting more of those 353pt WUs. I would be getting 34k if I have those WUs all the time....


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I have everything up and running again. I should be getting 27-28k.

Whats error10 going to do when we start getting more of those 353pt WUs. I would be getting 34k if I have those WUs all the time....


Probably go Core i7.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Probably go Core i7.










And then I will go spend $500 on a new GPU folder and get 15k more


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


And then I will go spend $500 on a new GPU folder and get 15k more










Buy now because I'm going to overtake you soon!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Buy now because I'm going to overtake you soon!



Quote:



error10 -21 778,320 -9,179 03.19.09, 4am / 2.8 Months


2.8 months is not soon. Thats based on 18kppd average. The storms in the midwest have not help the electricity and internet. I should get 27k today. I don't think you will be passing me as soon as you thought. I have 750000pt lead on you.


----------



## error10

Maybe I'd better go buy that Core i7 next week.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Maybe I'd better go buy that Core i7 next week.


You better. Santa comes tomorrow


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
You better. Santa comes tomorrow









I was apparently naughty this year. Instead of a GTX 280, I got Windows Vista.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I was apparently naughty this year. Instead of a GTX 280, I got Windows Vista.























Your not going to catch me with that extra copy of Vista


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Your not going to catch me with that extra copy of Vista









Nope, but I have reasonably good power and Internet service, and there are more winter storms coming.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I was apparently naughty this year. Instead of a GTX 280, I got Windows Vista.
































I'd rather have a lump of coal!


----------



## markt

Are we still vista bashing? The problem with vista is it takes more resources to run it , but of all people, i think we have the hardware to run it. It is buggy though lol...


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Are we still vista bashing? The problem with vista is it takes more resources to run it , but of all people, i think we have the hardware to run it. It is buggy though lol...


It's always a good time for Vista bashing.







(Says the Linux user.)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


It's always a good time for Vista bashing.







(Says the Linux user.)


I guess so...

Attachment 91540

I hope this keeps up.


----------



## Zoki318

Nitteo, Your momma FOLDS for EVGA!!!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I guess so...

Attachment 91540

I hope this keeps up.


Yeah, I'm liking these WUs. 16,208pts so far today @12pm update.

Error10:

Quote:



error10 -21 784,111 -8,329 03.28.09, 3pm /* 3.1 Months*


I don't think that gap is going to get any smaller.

I see that Litlratt took your #7 spot


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


Nitteo, Your momma FOLDS for EVGA!!!






































huh?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Error10:

I don't think that gap is going to get any smaller.

I see that Litlratt took your #7 spot










We'll see about that. My rigs have been busy with some long-running 3840 point WUs. What's up your sleeve?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 







I'd rather have a lump of coal!








































Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
It's always a good time for Vista bashing.







(Says the Linux user.)

Hell I'll jump in on any Micro$haft Bashfest! But The NT kernel *is* solid and NTFS *is* one of the best overall file systems to date.


----------



## jarble

I should have a 9600gso under the tree tomorrow







time to get that new mb to keep my gso's nice and cozy


----------



## markt

Attachment 91599

Missed 90k by that much


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Attachment 91599

Missed 90k by that much


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



error10 -20 780,882 -7,238 04.12.09, 5am / 3.6 Months


----------



## error10

Bah, we had a power failure last night and my rig shut itself down. Or more accurately the UPS overloaded. I don't think it was meant to handle an overclocked CPU/GPU... Ah, more money to spend.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*





















Yeah, but can you keep that up? And I thought you said I'd dropped to 8th?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Bah, we had a power failure last night and my rig shut itself down. Or more accurately the UPS overloaded. I don't think it was meant to handle an overclocked CPU/GPU... Ah, more money to spend.












OMG, I'm soo sorry but the timing is *Karma*, right after you stated that your utilities are solid!
















Did you forget to knock on wood?









__________________________________________________ _____________________
*ANYBODY else find this amusing?*

Battling myself!

Code:


Code:


94  16,995  LicheLord  +2  +16  3,634  353  706  18,480  268,082  848
95 4,625 Bdog     3,604 0 0 13,701 936,103 1,714
96 40,170 CHUNGENHUNG1 +6 +91 3,584 706 1,570 9,473 100,027 233

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=369033
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=412506


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Bah, we had a power failure last night and my rig shut itself down. Or more accurately the UPS overloaded. I don't think it was meant to handle an overclocked CPU/GPU... Ah, more money to spend.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Nope, but I have reasonably good power and Internet service, and there are more winter storms coming.




















I have APC BR1500's at home. It runs my sig rig, with monitors, and networking equipment for 14min. My 4 GPU folder runs just under 20min. And I get them at a discounted rate, including free shipping, from my work.










This looks consistent to me. Until you upgrade to a core i7 farm, I will be safe. I have 2 more GPUs going online in the next few days.


----------



## Hueristic

Not being able to link directly to the graphs really sux! Is there a workaround?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Not being able to link directly to the graphs really sux! Is there a workaround?


Copy the image and paste it into paint. THen upload it, and right click on the uploaded file and select "copy image location" and then use the image insert thing in the forum with that location.


----------



## error10

All right I got paid yesterday and I'm going shopping today!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Copy the image and paste it into paint. THen upload it, and right click on the uploaded file and select "copy image location" and then use the image insert thing in the forum with that location.

























Thx, I noticed your graphs were linked from OCN. I'm just not into going to that much effort.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


All right I got paid yesterday and I'm going shopping today!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
















Thx, I noticed your graphs were linked from OCN. I'm just not into going to that much effort.










Its not that much effort....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


All right I got paid yesterday and I'm going shopping today!


Well, I got a soldering iron for Christmas. I'll go have fun in the basement, vmodding GPUs and sniffing solder. I will come out crazy, but at least I will get more WUs.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


All right I got paid yesterday and I'm going shopping today!


dido + I have a gift card to new egg (the folks were to nervous to get any thing from the egg cuz they might get the wrong one







)


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
dido + I have a gift card to new egg (the folks were to nervous to get any thing from the egg cuz they might get the wrong one







)

Did you have any problems getting those? I told my parents to get me them, they said they had issues. Same last year with my aunt .

I want to fold







, damn parents see my pc on and flip out.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justarealguy* 
I want to fold







, damn parents see my pc on and flip out.

Give them a copy of this. They'll stop complaining.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Its not that much effort....























I is for me. Just getting to the keyboard is immpossible at times.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Well, I got a soldering iron for Christmas. I'll go have fun in the basement, vmodding GPUs and sniffing solder. I will come out crazy, but at least I will get more WUs.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *justarealguy* 
I want to fold







, damn parents see my pc on and flip out.

Unplug your leds.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Did you have any problems getting those? I told my parents to get me them, they said they had issues. Same last year with my aunt .

I want to fold







, damn parents see my pc on and flip out.


You don't have to fold 24/7. I didn't when I started. You parents will learn to accept it. Show them the recent progress in the program.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Markt, you're doing great but please do us all a favor since you post a "score card" every couple days or so make it so we don't have to click it then zoom in to see every single time...


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Markt, you're doing great but please do us all a favor since you post a "score card" every couple days or so make it so we don't have to click it then zoom in to see every single time...









EDIT. my last post was a bit harsh sooo.... Anyway i didnt know how to do it that way but i learned for everyone's convenience.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Mark,
If you hit Alt+PrtScrn then you only get the image of the selected window









Those stats are looking good. When are you going to hit the big 100k ppd?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Mark,
If you hit Alt+PrtScrn then you only get the image of the selected window









Those stats are looking good. When are you going to hit the big 100k ppd?

Thanks, i'm hoping today. Like this?


----------



## mortimersnerd

I trying to stabilize at 33k ppd for next month. I should get 31k today. I will have 2 more GPUs going online to help out. I hope to get 1mil in January.

Edit: Mark,
Yes, not you don't have the part on the side so the image that we are looking for is larger.


----------



## =Digger=

If you just want a single window use the snipping tool I don't think it's in XP, but it's standard in VISTA.

C:\\Windows\\System32\\SnippingTool.exe


----------



## jarble

trying out some new oc's on the ati side







Attachment 91660 tryin to hit 5k just don't want to push it to far and turn in bad wu's


----------



## redmonster13

Just put another box online, that is 3 systems folding. The newest one is a crappy old p4 2.4 but every little bit helps


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


If you just want a single window use the snipping tool I don't think it's in XP, but it's standard in VISTA.

C:WindowsSystem32SnippingTool.exe


XP









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


trying out some new oc's on the ati side







Attachment 91660 tryin to hit 5k just don't want to push it to far and turn in bad wu's












Quote:



Originally Posted by *redmonster13*


Just put another box online, that is 3 systems folding. The newest one is a crappy old p4 2.4 but every little bit helps


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I trying to stabilize at 33k ppd for next month. I should get 31k today. I will have 2 more GPUs going online to help out. I hope to get 1mil in January.


OK, you win. For now. But I'll be back!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


OK, you win. For now. But I'll be back!


Ah admitting defeat









I know you will be back. That's why I'm preparing. I'm buying Indy's 9800GTX+'s. Your going to need a Core i7 farm to catch me.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Ah admitting defeat









I know you will be back. That's why I'm preparing. I'm buying Indy's 9800GTX+'s. Your going to need a Core i7 farm to catch me.


----------



## jarble

well I'm going to go to my uncles retirement ceremony (20+ years in the marines) in a few days so my ppd will tank (not that I am going to turn off my rigs I just know that some thing will go wrong while I'm gone







)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
well I'm going to go to my uncles retirement ceremony (20+ years in the marines)

Semper Fi


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm going to be out of town for a few weeks so that means I won't be gaming on my rigs. Hopefully they wont crash. Otherwise I will instruct a neighbor to break in and reboot them.

When I get back I'm going to have 2 GTX+s. 40k+ ppd sounds good to me.

I had a BSOD early this morning. I think the computer was only offline for an hour or so, hopefully. I see a small hit to my ppd today.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I'm going to be out of town for a few weeks so that means I won't be gaming on my rigs. Hopefully they wont crash. Otherwise I will instruct a neighbor to break in and reboot them.

When I get back I'm going to have 2 GTX+s. 40k+ ppd sounds good to me.

I had a BSOD early this morning. I think the computer was only offline for an hour or so, hopefully. I see a small hit to my ppd today.


I would love to do that but my nearest neighbor lives 1/8 of a mile away


----------



## error10

Actually I was thinking about that EVGA X58 + 3 GTX 260 special.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Okay, I need some help with my router. Heres the thread. Its getting really old switching the DSL from 1 computer to the next to get these WUs in. Especially with the 353pt WUs that last an hour.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Actually I was thinking about that EVGA X58 + 3 GTX 260 special.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## error10

Hm, should I help or not... what's it worth to you?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Hm, should I help or not... what's it worth to you?
















If I have to, I will run out to best buy and pick up a new router for the night and then return it. Not worth too much


----------



## markt

My production will be kinda low today, I was puttin all my 9800gt's together on one board instead of one getting throttled by the gtx, oh and that leaves room for another gtx hmmm.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Hm, should I help or not... what's it worth to you?









































Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


If I have to, I will run out to best buy and pick up a new router for the night and then return it. Not worth too much



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I was puttin all my 9800gt's together on one board instead of one getting throttled by the gtx, oh and that leaves room for another gtx hmmm.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
My production will be kinda low today, I was puttin all my 9800gt's together on one board instead of one getting throttled by the gtx, oh and that leaves room for another gtx hmmm.

8800gtx or a 9800gtx? I was under the impression that the 9800gtx folded faster than a 9800gt?

btw i will be putting an order in for a new 9800gt for my farm as soon as I get back







top 20 here I come


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have a 250GB H/D up for a freebie here. Active folders get two entries.

You win today Error10. Between network issues and a BSOD, I will only get 29k.


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I have a 250GB H/D up for a freebie here. Active folders get two entries.

You win today Error10. Between network issues and a BSOD, I will only get 29k.


dang i got all excited but i only got 6 reps


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
8800gtx or a 9800gtx? I was under the impression that the 9800gtx folded faster than a 9800gt?

btw i will be putting an order in for a new 9800gt for my farm as soon as I get back







top 20 here I come









Mixing cards makes one suffer as you know. These cards are asus 9800gt ultimates w/ 128 sp's. They do within a couple seconds per % of the gtx. The gtx's shaders will go higher though i get 2000 shader on it, and 1850 on the gt's


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
You win today Error10. Between network issues and a BSOD, I will only get 29k.

You win.

I'm selling my backup rig to raise $$$ for my new Core i7 build, so my PPD is going to drop for a few days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakpyro525* 
dang i got all excited but i only got 6 reps









Eh, no worries, just go find some people to help. I got 18 reps in the last 24 hours!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Mixing cards makes one suffer as you know. These cards are asus 9800gt ultimates w/ 128 sp's. They do within a couple seconds per % of the gtx. The gtx's shaders will go higher though i get 2000 shader on it, and 1850 on the gt's


ahh I had my cards mixed up







dang nivdia and there renaming strategy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


You win.

I'm selling my backup rig to raise $$$ for my new Core i7 build, so my PPD is going to drop for a few days.

Eh, no worries, just go find some people to help. I got 18 reps in the last 24 hours!










i7 nice ......just wait till I get my paws on a deneb







3.0 @ stock







...maybe I can get some ppd off it


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


You win.

I'm selling my backup rig to raise $$$ for my new Core i7 build, so my PPD is going to drop for a few days.


How many ppd should I expect from you after this upgrade?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I'm selling my backup rig to raise $$$ for my new Core i7 build, so my PPD is going to drop for a few days.

920? I guess they are hitting 4G pretty easily from browsing the threads. But shouldn't you find out what kind of PPd deneb will pump out first? Just wondering?


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Unplug your leds.










There are no LEDs on my case (I got all new fans)

You see, there is an ethernet cord that runs to my pc across the living room floor. My mom doesnt want me to mount it on the wall or something because she says my pc is not in a permanent spot (yet its been there for a year...) so she sees the ethernet cord and says that her house isnt "presentable"...

So...idk. I got quiet fans too so that my dad wouldnt complain when hes watching football about the whoooooooosh.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
920? I guess they are hitting 4G pretty easily from browsing the threads. But shouldn't you find out what kind of PPd deneb will pump out first? Just wondering?









if you were referring to me i intend to get to new amd core even if it pulls 1ppd







i just must have a amd boot stock @ 3.0
















side note I was having a solid stream of nan's on my gso so I went in to bump the clocks down and they were already at stock







...... this gets better.......so I bump them way up and guess what







...... no more nan's


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
if you were referring to me i intend to get to new amd core even if it pulls 1ppd







i just must have a amd boot stock @ 3.0
















side note I was having a solid stream of nan's on my gso so I went in to bump the clocks down and they were already at stock







...... this gets better.......so I bump them way up and guess what







...... no more nan's









LOL, nice.

error10:
I have 2 9800GTX+ coming.

I'm putting together a new rig with 3 8800GTs. All of my GPUs will be modded when I get back from vacation.

You might need to build 2 Core i7 rigs.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
LOL, nice.

error10:
I have 2 9800GTX+ coming.

I'm putting together a new rig with 3 8800GTs. All of my GPUs will be modded when I get back from vacation.

You might need to build 2 Core i7 rigs.

dang you have some deep pockets mind letting me have some?

ps good luck on that 1mil+ month


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
dang you have some deep pockets mind letting me have some?

ps good luck on that 1mil+ month

I have pockets, and I think they have holes in them








To justify this purchase, the family needs a HTPC. I thought a 780i with 3 8800GTs would be good. My dad still remembers his $2500 IBM computer he had in college. When I tell him I can built him a HTPC that will blow everything away for $800, he said go for it.

As far as the mil/month, this should be good unless they stop the good WUs.


----------



## error10

Crap, where am I going to get the money for two Core i7 rigs now that the economy's failing?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Crap, where am I going to get the money for two Core i7 rigs now that the economy's failing?


I'll lease you one of my machines. $1/WU


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Crap, where am I going to get the money for two Core i7 rigs now that the economy's failing?


hey lower economy better prices









edit except for tuition sorry I harp on that so much but the dew date is coming up to fast


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


....so I bump them way up and guess what







...... no more nan's
















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I have 2 9800GTX+ coming.I'm putting together a new rig with 3 8800GTs. All of my GPUs will be modded when I get back from vacation.

You might need to build 2 Core i7 rigs.

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


To justify this purchase, the family needs a HTPC. I thought a 780i with 3 8800GTs would be good.






































:drunken :










Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Crap, where am I going to get the money for two Core i7 rigs now that the economy's failing?


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I'll lease you one of my machines. $1/WU


----------



## markt

98,979 pts today. Almost got it.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*









98,979 pts today. Almost got it.


Well that puts my 32,454 points today to shame.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
well I'm going to go to my uncles retirement ceremony (20+ years in the marines) in a few days so my ppd will tank (not that I am going to turn off my rigs I just know that some thing will go wrong while I'm gone







)

If you haven't gone yet, thank your uncle for me. It was 20 years ago almost to the day that I went in the Air Force (Security Police, the only combat position in the AF), and he gets my utmost respect and admiration.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
You win.

I'm selling my backup rig to raise $$$ for my new Core i7 build, so my PPD is going to drop for a few days.

Good, that'll give me time to add a couple more GPU's to stay ahead of you...


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm not feeling very intimidated by error10 right now


















I sold my 2 8800GTSs yesterday and threw a 8800GT in its place. I did some tweaking to my machines and my ppd was stable, even though I was down 1 card. I'm waiting for my 9800GTX+s.










When I get back from vacation, after I build the other computer(s), I think it may be time for my own "Morts Folding Farm" thread


----------



## jarble

on man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*









98,979 pts today. Almost got it.


go go go





















....wow you do more in an hr than I do a day







....I need to work on that

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zooterboy*


If you haven't gone yet, thank your uncle for me. It was 20 years ago almost to the day that I went in the Air Force (Security Police, the only combat position in the AF), and he gets my utmost respect and admiration.










thanks man I leave on Monday the ceremony is Tuesday (he flew hueys for 2 tours in Afghanistan)

ps my 9800gt should be shipping out on Monday top 20 here I come


----------



## Mebby

My PPD is fail today.

Not been folding while I'm away. Will get back on it as soon as I get back though. ;3


----------



## mortimersnerd

There you go. This is the last trash talking from me for a while. Someone better step up and challenge error10 or this thread is going to be boring.

See you guys in 2 weeks. I'm off to a warmer climate.


----------



## jarble

after I pay for school I step up for you


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*











There you go. This is the last trash talking from me for a while. Someone better step up and challenge error10 or this thread is going to be boring.

See you guys in 2 weeks. I'm off to a warmer climate.











Keep yur shirt on, i'm movin' up...and I should have another 3 GPU rig online in about 2weeks.


----------



## error10

Well I just took down my backup rig to part it out, as planned, so my PPD is going to drop for a while as well, until my Core i7 parts arrive.


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


GPUs don't scare me (unless they belong to markt or 455buick!).


Mine scare you..
..BOO
..















*JaKe*


----------



## grunion

Can't wait to get my 3rd 260 in the loop


----------



## jarble

nice


----------



## error10

Not nice. My backup rig is in pieces all over the floor.


----------



## jarble

it would be nice to have a backup rig


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Can't wait to get my 3rd 260 in the loop



















I love those new WU's. Mine will be in the loop in a week. Wonder where I can pick up a 9800GX2 to fit between my GTS'...


----------



## mortimersnerd

One of my rigs rebooted and no one is home to boot it again. Either it crashed or is stuck at the BIOS waiting for F1, but logmein doesn't see it. At least it was a single GPU machine.


----------



## Mebby

Windows update?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
One of my rigs rebooted and no one is home to boot it again. Either it crashed or is stuck at the BIOS waiting for F1, but logmein doesn't see it. At least it was a single GPU machine.

















, I think you shoulda put the clients in service mode before leaving!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


Windows update?










Possibly. I know it prompted me for an install this morning on my laptop. I thought it was turned off though. I will check that on my other rigs. I would try to have a neighbor get in an power up the rig, but the house is locked up well and its only 1 GPU.










^^ You can post these graphs from HardFolding. Look here.


----------



## dakpyro525

just hit 4000 PPD on one core of my 4870x2.


----------



## error10

Not only am I losing PPD, my room is cold now.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Not only am I losing PPD, my room is cold now.









NO! GOTO Salvation army and get 20 uni's and warm that place up!


----------



## markt

Where did all the good 353's go? Granted there's less of the dreaded 511's, but the all the wu's cant be done already for that segment.

A little info about those really good wu's when nvidia gpu first came out; 5000-5003, they were just to test the nvidia core, no actual work being done there . Just fyi.

I think I'm going to add ONE more machine....Newegg has had these for awhile. My one gtx does EVERY wu with at least good ppd. I have abouit 60% gs's and gso's. Really hate seeing them getting 4500-5000ppd before and down to 2800- 4000(if im lucky)ppd now.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Where did all the good 353's go? Granted there's less of the dreaded 511's, but the all the wu's cant be done already for that segment.


I've been wondering myself.









All right everyone looked out I just switched a GS to my name!!!

Mohahahaha! here I come Agian(best Megadeth vioce)!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I've been wondering myself.









All right everyone looked out I just switched a GS to my name!!!

Mohahahaha! here I come Agian(best Megadeth vioce)!

















Sweating bullets. Megadeth is one my favorites.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Sweating bullets. Megadeth is one my favorites.





















































: cigar:
















Code:


Code:


61  8,366  iandroo888     +8  5,754  1,152  3,777  27,448  543,536  1,361
62 15,083 LicheLord +2 +19 5,737 768 4,065 27,176 308,241 957


----------



## jarble

well Im back from my trip and only 1 gpu died my gso picked up a wu it just would not run







but other than that not to bad. and now its off again to go skiing


----------



## nafljhy

i have two rigs down...







just you wait until i get back from break!


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 










































: cigar:
















Code:



Code:


61  8,366  iandroo888     +8  5,754  1,152  3,777  27,448  543,536  1,361
62 15,083 LicheLord +2 +19 5,737 768 4,065 27,176 308,241 957












Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Sweating bullets. Megadeth is one my favorites.










classic.
"Hello me, nice talking to myself; a credit to dementia..."
"Someday you too will know my pain, and smiiiiile it's black-toothed grin.."


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zooterboy*


classic.
"Hello me, nice talking to myself; a credit to dementia..."
"Someday you too will know my pain, and smiiiiile it's black-toothed grin.."


"As for me I hocked my brains
Packed my bags and headed west" One of my favorite lyrics from "train of consequences"

Broke the 90's again yesterday


----------



## Hueristic

Hahaha, Markt! Your sooo lame! you can't even break 100k!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hahaha, Markt! Your sooo lame! you can't even break 100k!










mark=< 100k








:swearing::swearing:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


mark=< 100k








:swearing::swearing:


----------



## jarble

well as soon as my 9800gt's show up I'll be knocking on the top 10 ppd for ocn


----------



## Hueristic

Another PS failure! GRRRR :swearing:


----------



## error10

All my Core i7 parts should be here by Thursday at the latest! Then I will show you all some PPD!

In the meantime my bedroom looks like a warehouse, what with all the buying and selling I've done over the last few days.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


All my Core i7 parts should be here by Thursday at the latest! Then I will show you all some PPD!

In the meantime my bedroom looks like a warehouse, what with all the buying and selling I've done over the last few days.


You and me both man. I got boxes, screws and 120mm fans all over my room


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
You and me both man. I got boxes, screws and 120mm fans all over my room









I have boxes, screws, 120mm fans, half a dozen 775 heatsinks, more boxes, a PSU, an Antec Three Hundred, and a bunch of other miscellaneous junk I won't be able to get rid of until I get rid of all the rest of it!


----------



## redmonster13

as soon as I can scrape up another 300 bucks I will have 3 more gpu machines


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redmonster13* 
as soon as I can scrape up another 300 bucks I will have 3 more gpu machines









3 more gpus or 3 more rigs for 300


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


3 more gpus or 3 more rigs for 300










Thats what i was about to ask....


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Thats what i was about to ask....










if only we could build 3 folding rigs for just 300







we would own all


----------



## redmonster13

3 more gpu's, I wish it was 3 machines


----------



## Hueristic

Code:



Code:


58  2,949  Schubie     -1  5,819  0  768  10,658  1,418,238  1,970
59 14,247 LicheLord +3 +18 5,801 768 2,145 6,032 328,169 1,012


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

well i still got a lot of time!









also, Chozart and the Duke appear to be dead in the water, overtake in ~3 weeks

until Chozart comes back and guns me down the his ~25k ppd


----------



## jarble

well my weapons of mass destruction are here!!!! 2 8800gt'sAttachment 92733 doing 8k ppd not over clocked







Ill oc them as soon as I get some time







with these I should almost be in the top 10 ppd for ocn


----------



## Valicious

I'm nowhere near you guys, but I'm steadily climbing the ranks. *evilgrin*
I'm just about to set up a single-core cpu folding rig to help out my crappy-folding (4-5kppd) sig rig. What would you guys say is the best for folding, ati or nvidia? I've heard good things about ati overall and am wondering if I should switch.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I'm nowhere near you guys, but I'm steadily climbing the ranks. *evilgrin*
I'm just about to set up a single-core cpu folding rig to help out my crappy-folding (4-5kppd) sig rig. What would you guys say is the best for folding, ati or nvidia? I've heard good things about ati overall and am wondering if I should switch.

Currently Nvidia is leading in GPU folding...


----------



## Mebby

Ugh, was looking forward to breaking the 100K barrier this week but a system crash just set both my units back to 0. One was on 99% aswell. T_T


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I'm nowhere near you guys, but I'm steadily climbing the ranks. *evilgrin* 
I'm just about to set up a single-core cpu folding rig to help out my crappy-folding (4-5kppd) sig rig. What would you guys say is the best for folding, ati or nvidia? I've heard good things about ati overall and am wondering if I should switch.


till the 295 ati is the best for gaming but for ppd Nvidia takes the cake the whole cake









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


Ugh, was looking forward to breaking the 100K barrier this week but a system crash just set both my units back to 0. One was on 99% aswell. T_T


hate it when that happens


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


Ugh, was looking forward to breaking the 100K barrier this week but a system crash just set both my units back to 0. One was on 99% aswell. T_T

















:swearing::swearing:







system crash


----------



## error10

I'm going to be back in the saddle again very shortly!


----------



## Hueristic

:boxing3 :


----------



## markt

I'm gonna have to get a Core i7 tax return time. For now i'm just going to have to get by with my little farm.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm gonna have to get a Core i7 tax return time. For now i'm just going to have to get by with my little farm.










Ho ho, very funny. Little farm.

Can't wait to see what this thing does. I might have 0 points for a day or two while I'm busy having fun with it.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Ho ho, very funny. Little farm.

Can't wait to see what this thing does. I might have 0 points for a day or two while I'm busy having fun with it.










I want see as well ,cause i'll switch my sig to that platform.


----------



## Hueristic

Wierd my GPU systems just all rebooted by themselfs a minute ago, I wonder if I had a voltage drop? The Cpu systems all stayed on!

Gonna go check out Bens PHII thread he says he has some [email protected] scores up!


----------



## error10

Bah, it's snowing! How are UPS and FedEx supposed to get here with my stuff now?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Bah, it's snowing! How are UPS and FedEx supposed to get here with my stuff now?


Better brak out the snow shoes and the snowmobile (umm I mean snow machine!).


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Bah, it's snowing! How are UPS and FedEx supposed to get here with my stuff now?

December had to be the strangest weather on record for baton rouge, most of the month highs were in the high 70's-low80's- except when it snowed and stayed on the ground for three days.


----------



## error10

Well FedEx just showed up with my EVGA X58 mobo! Now just waiting on UPS with the PSU. That'll be late tonight, if he even shows at all..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Well FedEx just showed up with my EVGA X58 mobo! (


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Well FedEx just showed up with my EVGA X58 mobo! Now just waiting on UPS with the PSU. That'll be late tonight, if he even shows at all..























































Im going to have to add more hardware again just to keep up


----------



## error10

Well I decided to just run it at stock until the new PSU shows up and the Shin-Etsu cures. Whenever that is. This thing really is a little space heater. Numbers will come later tonight.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have UPS coming with 2 9800GTX+ today. I have a major project that I'm working on for the next two weeks so the machine won't be folding 24/7.


----------



## nafljhy

man... i had random gpu clients shut off and 2 of 4 rigs are down andi can't get them back up right now..


----------



## error10

Here's a Core i7 920 teaser. About 8:30 per frame with two -smp 8 clients going, for ~ 6500 PPD. At stock. I was only getting a bit more than that with the 4GHz Q9550! Can't wait to OC this beast!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


man... i had random gpu clients shut off and 2 of 4 rigs are down andi can't get them back up right now..










Like this?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Here's a Core i7 920 teaser. About 8:30 per frame with two -smp 8 clients going, for ~ 6500 PPD. At stock. I was only getting a bit more than that with the 4GHz Q9550! Can't wait to OC this beast!


Do my Eye's deceive me or are those empty PCI-E slots!!!!! For shame!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Do my Eye's deceive me or are those empty PCI-E slots!!!!! For shame!










Don't worry, one of them will get filled tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Don't worry, one of them will get filled tomorrow or the next day.


Phew, I was gathering the villagers and torches!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I have UPS coming with 2 9800GTX+ today. I have a major project that I'm working on for the next two weeks so the machine won't be folding 24/7.

how are the 9800gtx+'s runung the new wu's?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
man... i had random gpu clients shut off and 2 of 4 rigs are down andi can't get them back up right now..



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Here's a Core i7 920 teaser. About 8:30 per frame with two -smp 8 clients going, for ~ 6500 PPD. At stock. I was only getting a bit more than that with the 4GHz Q9550! Can't wait to OC this beast!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Phew, I was gathering the villagers and torches!

dido
















edit btw grunion and pun3d I am coming for YOU in ppd rank


----------



## dakpyro525

Yay 5000 PPD on 1 core of my 4870x2 if someone can tell me how to get both cores folding pm me pleease!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakpyro525* 
Yay 5000 PPD on 1 core of my 4870x2 if someone can tell me how to get both cores folding pm me pleease!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...a-folding.html this will walk you through it just ignore the sli stuff and say crosfire


----------



## dakpyro525

tried that about 3 different times didnt work. note that im in xp 64 bit. maybe its cause i dont have a extra monitor?


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakpyro525* 
tried that about 3 different times didnt work. note that im in xp 64 bit. maybe its cause i dont have a extra monitor?

have you tried the dummy plug on the second dvi? not sure if it'll work but worth the try

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ummy-plug.html


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


have you tried the dummy plug on the second dvi? not sure if it'll work but worth the try

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ummy-plug.html


can i ask what its for or why its done?


----------



## Vlasov_581

well basically your gpu needs to think the is an output of some sorts....like a monitor......so for multiple gpu folding instead of having monitors you have these plugs.....they sorta fool your gpu into thinking that there is a monitor plugged in


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakpyro525* 
Yay 5000 PPD on 1 core of my 4870x2 if someone can tell me how to get both cores folding pm me pleease!

Sweet PPD!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
have you tried the dummy plug on the second dvi? not sure if it'll work but worth the try

I don't think it's needed in XP. Hmm Start a thread with "4870X2 [email protected] Help" in the title. Sorry I can't fold on my ATI cards







Too old.


----------



## jarble

sigh took my farm down to help pioneer the way for x1 folding that didn't go well(I think I may have killed a pin on the bus







) my drivers have gone all to pot I have 2 gt's thinking they are gso's







I know its all for a good cause but I think I got trashed on this one










on the positive'ish side I get the celeron up to 3.0 but now it wont run smp sigh I think I'm going to call it a night


----------



## error10

Well, I switched out my PSU and installed the new drives. Now I'm just waiting on the RAID card. And, this crazy SAS fanout cable has made a mockery of my attempts at cable management. Oh well. Once that's here and I get reinstalled on the RAID array, it's overclocking time! Then we'll see what a Core i7 can REALLY do. (6500+ PPD at stock...)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


sigh took my farm down to help pioneer the way for x1 folding that didn't go well(I think I may have killed a pin on the bus







) my drivers have gone all to pot I have 2 gt's thinking they are gso's







I know its all for a good cause but I think I got trashed on this one









on the positive'ish side I get the celeron up to 3.0 but now it wont run smp sigh I think I'm going to call it a night










Get a magnifying glass and make sure your mod didn't make any of the bus pins touch. That sounds like what happened. There is no way that mod should interfere with any of the other bus devices. It sounds like this is what happened, On the bright side once you straighten them out the 1x will probably work.


----------



## jarble

well cleaned out my drivers and my gt's now think that they are gt's









moved the vcore on the 2100 up to 1.6 and its running great now









hopefully I can get my gt's re-tuned tomorrow (this time I will write down the best clocks







)


----------



## Vlasov_581

does anybody else trip breakers?







ahhh......so annoying


----------



## Mebby

I'm about to break 100K in points! Been a bit of a goal for me so very happy about it.









250K here I come!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


does anybody else trip breakers?







ahhh......so annoying










Yes, which is why my garden has stopped sproutin'...

Orange extension cords 4tw...


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
does anybody else trip breakers?







ahhh......so annoying









Only in the summer with the A/C going.


----------



## mortimersnerd

This weekend I'm wiring up another circuit to my room, it will be 20A.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
does anybody else trip breakers?







ahhh......so annoying









Do I....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
does anybody else trip breakers?







ahhh......so annoying









Not anymore! When I put in my Mobile Home and built the deck and addition I put in 100amp service and did all the electrical myself.









If you want it done right do it yourself!


----------



## error10

Bah, I have one 10A circuit and another 10A circuit in my room.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Bah, I have one 10A circuit and another 10A circuit in my room.









WHAT! Damn man do you even have Grounds?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


WHAT! Damn man do you even have Grounds?


Grounds? Sure, I've got lots of coffee, why?


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


This weekend I'm wiring up another circuit to my room, it will be 20A.


looks like i'm gonna have to also........i have another P6N with 4 GSes coming up soon


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


looks like i'm gonna have to also........i have another P6N with 4 GSes coming up soon


----------



## mortimersnerd

Freebie for folders









I can't trash talk right now but I will be back soon


----------



## CL3P20

*Off topic: no trash here guys.. just good news for 9600GSO buyers... 9600GSO Dual-slot GPUv-mod confirmed ..testing soon on the first couple.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


*Off topic: no trash here guys.. just good news for 9600GSO buyers... 9600GSO Dual-slot GPUv-mod confirmed ..testing soon on the first couple.










bows down to the gpu vmod king


----------



## CL3P20

LOL.. I dont know if I should flattered or scared..









..*props to Largon over @ XS*.. for all the help he put in with me getting the mod worked out.


----------



## Valicious

Just got two of the 96sp 8800gs's at $99 total after shipping and MIR.














They were shipped out today, so hopefully this'll rocket up my ppd. Thinkin' about getting 2 more and selling of my 9600gt. 
Now where is that custom bios by Whodie(?) to improve ppd?


----------



## CL3P20

i went back 10+ pages in the folding threads..and couldnt find the link.. you might just want to PM Whodie for the thread linky.. Im sure he will be helpful.


----------



## markt

Ordered 3 of my 9800gtx's.


----------



## nafljhy

i why do you have to pull ahead so?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 







i why do you have to pull ahead so?

Cause 2 folding fanatics are about to fire up their farms


----------



## Quantum Reality

Lord, I'd better replace that 7600GS in my 4600+ box soon then!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Cause 2 folding fanatics are about to fire up their farms









which two folding fanatics?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
which two folding fanatics?
















I'm guessing Gibby and Nitteo is firing up...


----------



## nafljhy

agh... i'm so selling my 9600GSOs... RAWR!


----------



## markt

Nitteo and knitelife


----------



## nafljhy

oooh! true... i saw knitelifes farm.. that thing is massive.

nice, nitteo is firing them all up again? man.. this winterbreak, half of my rigs went down and i had no way of getting them back up.. grrr...

if i could only hold that many rigs in my apartment.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Nitteo and knitelife


Oh, good call I did see he was retooling...









I'll just slide back down to my 6th spot and chill...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Oh, good call I did see he was retooling...









I'll just slide back down to my 6th spot and chill...










I totally expect to drop some places, I'm redoing mine. Come monday I'm going to drop a bit and then stay about 15k down from where my avg is now till I get everything running. I'm taking my extra parts and building a dedicated gaming, htpc, whatever machine for the living room. Its a whole lot better playing games on a couch than a desk and chair.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I totally expect to drop some places, I'm redoing mine. Come monday I'm going to drop a bit and then stay about 15k down from where my avg is now till I get everything running. I'm taking my extra parts and building a dedicated gaming, htpc, whatever machine for the living room. Its a whole lot better playing games on a couch than a desk and chair.


so true and you cant beat the 32"+ goodness









edit also school starts back on thursday so folding is going to the back burner for now (studies must come first especially when I'm footing the bill







)


----------



## error10

The Core i7 is now overclocked. I am finally going to start moving back up!


----------



## nafljhy

nice error!

OT: in your avatar, i prefer vista. :x he is freaking hilarious.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
The Core i7 is now overclocked. I am finally going to start moving back up!

nice


----------



## error10

Core i7 at 3.8GHz (200x19) with 1600 8-8-8-24 RAM.

Two -smp 8 clients going. 6:26 per frame for 8500 PPD!


----------



## jarble




----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


























What? Where's all YOUR PPD coming from? When are you going to catch up to me?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Well, after quite a few computer issues I have my sig rig back up and my 4GPU folder. that should put me at 26-28k. I have a machine with 2 8800GTS going online within a week once a mobo comes.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


What? Where's all YOUR PPD coming from? When are you going to catch up to me?










oh it is on























tuition is paid for just have books to go









after I get back into the swing of school I'll be v-modding my gpus then you had best watch your tongue


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


after I get back into the swing of school I'll be v-modding my gpus then you had best watch your tongue











































































.







.







.







.







.







.







.









Tops around 9000 PPD when I'm not using the system (overnight or whatever). Pray they don't change the work units on you again!







And, I still have free slots for more GPUs.


----------



## Vlasov_581

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!.......just got home and found that my hdd failed in my main folder :swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


































































.







.







.







.







.







.







.









Tops around 9000 PPD when I'm not using the system (overnight or whatever). Pray they don't change the work units on you again!







And, I still have free slots for more GPUs.

















myn looks cooler







...no I don't have one yet but its next on the list


----------



## markt

Sounds like core i7 is a viable alternative to gpu folding money wise. 3 9800 gtx's sometime today....


----------



## nafljhy

got all rigs back up and running! should be pull close to 40K+ again.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Sounds like core i7 is a viable alternative to gpu folding money wise. 3 9800 gtx's sometime today....


cant wait to see what you can do with them









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


got all rigs back up and running! should be pull close to 40K+ again.


----------



## mortimersnerd

~31000 points yesterday. It was a good day. It should stablize around there. I have another 8800GTS to add when I get time.


----------



## markt

Missed the ups guy....


----------



## nafljhy

aww.... i'm sorry to hear that.









(woot! more time to catch up!







)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


aww.... i'm sorry to hear that.









(woot! more time to catch up!







)


----------



## Vlasov_581

yay the 353s are back


----------



## Mebby

GPU folding is soooo much quicker. =D


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mebby* 
GPU folding is soooo much quicker. =D

Tell that to my 8800 PPD Core i7.


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Tell that to my 8800 PPD Core i7.









Tell that to my wallet. lol

Will be out of the 500's in a week or so.


----------



## markt

I love surprises, newegg sent me 9800gtx+'s instead of standard. They only take a single 6 pin tp power them, that means no psu upgrade , and that in turn means more gtx's or gtx+'s.
And to top it off they came with CoD5.


----------



## Valicious

Just about to fire up my two 8800gs's, how many ppd could I expect from these babies? It's not that much, but maybe it'll be enough to move me up another 100 or so spots.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Just about to fire up my two 8800gs's, how many ppd could I expect from these babies? It's not that much, but maybe it'll be enough to move me up another 100 or so spots.


Avg with these wu's 3800-4000ppd each-nonmodded.


----------



## CL3P20

@ valicous : what markt said is very accurate... [heck these guys know more about stock PPD than I thats for sure







] ...the GS's with vmod can bring another 1k PPD easy on air cooling.


----------



## Valicious

thanks CL3PO rep+, I would give markt some but...

I can't really volt mod...I just don't know anything about how to do that. The one time I got within 5 feet of a soldering iron, Bad Things happened. 
Could I still get a link for how to do it to my 8800's and my 9600gt? Maybe I can conscript my boyfriend into doing it


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I love surprises, newegg sent me 9800gtx+'s instead of standard. They only take a single 6 pin tp power them, that means no psu upgrade , and that in turn means more gtx's or gtx+'s.
And to top it off they came with CoD5.


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Just about to fire up my two 8800gs's, how many ppd could I expect from these babies? It's not that much, but maybe it'll be enough to move me up another 100 or so spots.


I have 2 Unmodded EVGA 8800GS's that [email protected]/1750/1000 and produce between 2800-4800 depending on WU. Before they changed the core I was hitting up to 5800 or so. You will see a common ppd at those speeds I listed of about 4000 with the current WU's being issued.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Could I still get a link for how to do it to my 8800's and my 9600gt? Maybe I can conscript my boyfriend into doing it































CL3P0 has a thread in here with all the links, and if that's you in your Avatar I will walk to Chicago and steal you from your boyfriend and VMod anything you want.


----------



## Pic0liter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
thanks CL3PO rep+, I would give markt some but...

I can't really volt mod...I just don't know anything about how to do that. The one time I got within 5 feet of a soldering iron, Bad Things happened.
Could I still get a link for how to do it to my 8800's and my 9600gt? Maybe I can conscript my boyfriend into doing it






























VMod instructions for 8800 GT/GS/GTS and 9600 GSO/GT here


----------



## Mebby

Just boosting the core on my 4850 up to 660 seems to have got me about 300ppd extra which is sweet.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
CL3P0 has a thread in here with all the links, and if that's you in your Avatar I will walk to Chicago and steal you from your boyfriend and VMod anything you want.









what if her boyfriend is admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mebby* 
Just boosting the core on my 4850 up to 660 seems to have got me about 300ppd extra which is sweet.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
what if her boyfriend is admin

Then he better find a new girlfriend!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I love surprises, newegg sent me 9800gtx+'s instead of standard. They only take a single 6 pin tp power them, that means no psu upgrade , and that in turn means more gtx's or gtx+'s.
And to top it off they came with CoD5.

say what?! oh man... grr at you!







but you are one lucky man.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Then he better find a new girlfriend!










you are a bold one









edit finally cracked the top 100


----------



## nafljhy

nice jarble!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
CL3P0 has a thread in here with all the links, and if that's you in your Avatar I will walk to Chicago and steal you from your boyfriend and VMod anything you want.









Sorry to disappoint, but that's not me in my avatar. It's just a really awesome photo I found one day...I had to crop it for it to be allowed as my avatar.

I can take a picture of me this Saturday after I get my hair dyed if your offer still stands


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I can take a picture of me this Saturday after I get my hair dyed if your offer still stands
























This is trash talk now?


----------



## markt

How y'all liking the 511 ptrs coming back?(its kinda like getting kicked in the cajones) This is the reason I'm switching to higher end cards, they at least still get decent points.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


How y'all liking the 511 ptrs coming back?(its kinda like getting kicked in the cajones) This is the reason I'm switching to higher end cards, they at least still get decent points.


Yesterday was all 353ers, 511's today


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


How y'all liking the 511 ptrs coming back?(its kinda like getting kicked in the cajones) This is the reason I'm switching to higher end cards, they at least still get decent points.


What you mean by "higher end"? 8800GT and up? or 260 and up?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


What you mean by "higher end"? 8800GT and up? or 260 and up?


I believe markt is changing to 9800 GTX+'s


----------



## grunion

I'm getting 5900ppd on the 260's and 6300ppd on the 280.


----------



## Valicious

I just started on another 511 point wu on my 9600gt. The strange thing is that I was getting 3500ishppd on the previous wu (also 511 points), now in a blink of an eye I'm down to 2425ppd

It's sad...my 9950 is getting just 400 less ppd than my vid card....


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


How y'all liking the 511 ptrs coming back?(its kinda like getting kicked in the cajones) This is the reason I'm switching to higher end cards, they at least still get decent points.


nothing better than waking up to eue pausing 24hrs :swearing::swearing:























although I did pickup a 480 or too today


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


nothing better than waking up to eue pausing 24hrs :swearing::swearing:























although I did pickup a 480 or too today


I have 3 EUEs this morning....


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


What you mean by "higher end"? 8800GT and up? or 260 and up?


9800gtx,gtx+


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I can take a picture of me this Saturday after I get my hair dyed if your offer still stands









































Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


This is trash talk now?


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


How y'all liking the 511 ptrs coming back?(its kinda like getting kicked in the cajones) This is the reason I'm switching to higher end cards, they at least still get decent points.

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Yesterday was all 353ers, 511's today


































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


It's sad...my 9950 is getting just 400 less ppd than my vid card....


:swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
How y'all liking the 511 ptrs coming back?(its kinda like getting kicked in the cajones) This is the reason I'm switching to higher end cards, they at least still get decent points.

if we all had money like that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 




























































































:swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## grunion

I just spent the past 2 hours trying to fit my extra 260 in both my boxes









Doesn't fit :swearing:


----------



## pun3D

Wow I was used to seeing the 511's on my 4870 but checked my dedicated rig and omg! It's all I have seen all day on that thing.


----------



## error10

I've been getting 384 pointers all day.

And I saw a picture of Valicious somewhere on this forum.


----------



## repo_man

*knock on wood* (i'm going to jinx myself now)

I've been getting 384 pointers for a while now


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

Could I still get a link for how to do it to my 8800's and my 9600gt? Maybe I can conscript my boyfriend into doing it
..Linky..in meh siggy..


----------



## Vlasov_581

dang it.......for some reason the cooler master 600 watt that's powering 4 GSes now doesn't like it.....vista reports incompatible vga driver detected and is being disabled......i yanked 1 GS out and all is well







now the psu smells funny......like burnt plastic.....this sucks.....dang it.....now i need a new psu


----------



## grunion

Anyone know where the benchmark dat file is in fahmon, Vista x64 BTW?
I need to delete it so I can start a new data base for my 280.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

now this would make a folding rig...=)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131358

new i7 & x6 PCI-E .... damn


----------



## Vlasov_581

oh noooooo 511s


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Anyone know where the benchmark dat file is in fahmon, Vista x64 BTW?
I need to delete it so I can start a new data base for my 280.


C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FahMon\\config


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


C







rogram Files (x86)FahMonconfig


Don't delete, rename so you keep the data for your other cards. I've put in a request to Uncle Fungus to give a use a front end to export the data so we can build a database. All I do is rename the labelo in fahmon and it starts new data. then when you check benchmark it shows all the ppd for that protien.
For instance I renamed [email protected]/1750/100 to [email protected]/locked/1000. Hope this was clear.


----------



## Valicious

I checked this morning...511 pointer on my 9950 and 1920 pointer on my 9600gt for a total of 3966ppd (usually runing at no less than ~4.9-5.5k)


----------



## Lemondrips

Woo in the 300's finally.


----------



## jarble

dang it I'm eueing but I'm at school so I cant get home to fix it my ppd is going to tank


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
dang it I'm eueing but I'm at school so I cant get home to fix it my ppd is going to tank









It's time to get logmein on your folding rig! I check up on mine from work all the time, all it has to install is a small activeX control and you're good to go.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpm666* 
It's time to get logmein on your folding rig! I check up on mine from work all the time, all it has to install is a small activeX control and you're good to go.

is it free







? I had vnc on it but that ran out


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
is it free







? I had vnc on it but that ran out









Yes, you want logmein basic/free version - not the Pro version.

I don't mind if your PPD drops a little, it's not like we're that close in the standings







lol

I'm ticked cause my GS's keep pulling 2300 PPD


----------



## jarble

guess Ill add that when I get home after I knock out my home work.... god first day back and I already miss xmas break
















edit oh Ill catch you its only a mater of time


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
guess Ill add that when I get home after I knock out my home work.... god first day back and I already miss xmas break
















I would kill to go back to being in school lol.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpm666*


I would kill to go back to being in school lol.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
C







rogram Files (x86)FahMonconfig

That's a negative, don't have the config folder.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Don't delete, rename so you keep the data for your other cards. I've put in a request to Uncle Fungus to give a use a front end to export the data so we can build a database. All I do is rename the labelo in fahmon and it starts new data. then when you check benchmark it shows all the ppd for that protien.
For instance I renamed [email protected]/1750/100 to [email protected]/locked/1000. Hope this was clear.

Great idea, if I could find it.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


is it free







? I had vnc on it but that ran out










What's to run out? VNC is free.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


What's to run out? VNC is free.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


That's a negative, don't have the config folder.

Great idea, if I could find it.


It may have changed with the version you're running.
2.3.2b here.
Do a search for benchmarks.dat.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


It may have changed with the version you're running.
2.3.2b here.
Do a search for benchmarks.dat.


Wow do I feel like a n00b









It was here C:\\Users\\John\\AppData\\Roaming\\FahMon\\config


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Wow do I feel like a n00b









It was here C:UsersJohnAppDataRoamingFahMonconfig












Did you change this after this post? I just noticed!

Code:


Code:


I are a Stupidvisor

that's Hilarious!


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Wow do I feel like a n00b









It was here C:UsersJohnAppDataRoamingFahMonconfig

No doubt an unusual feeling for you.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
What's to run out? VNC is free.

not free for vista http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


not free for vista http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html










http://www.uvnc.com/download/


----------



## Valicious

Just got my two new 8800's fired up and working...but do these PPDs look right to you?

Both cards are on a 384 wu and only getting 3100ppd and 2962ppd on the first and second respectively.


----------



## mortimersnerd

My parents complained about the electric bill a lot last month. I may have to shut down one of the rigs.

On a side note, please help me with calc.


----------



## Valicious

Just got my two new 8800's fired up and working...but do these PPDs look right to you?

Both cards are on a 384 wu and only getting 3100ppd and 2962ppd on the first and second respectively.
I have the cores unlocked option checked btw.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Just got my two new 8800's fired up and working...but do these PPDs look right to you?

Both cards are on a 384 wu and only getting 3100ppd and 2962ppd on the first and second respectively.


Yeah I noticed a huge decline in PPD when I started folding again recently. Must be all the changes and updates Stanford has been making because I used to pull over 4500 PPD every day, easily.


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpm666*


I would kill to go back to being in school lol.


I start school tonight. Whoo hoo!!!
And I live in Chicago so I will be ready.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


I start school tonight. Whoo hoo!!!
And I live in Chicago so I will be ready.






































Where in Chicago? What school? I'm in Chi too and start school Tuesday


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Where in Chicago? What school? I'm in Chi too and start school Tuesday

















Notheastern Illinois University.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


Notheastern Illinois University.


That's like 10-15 minutes walking from me






























I'm downtown like across the street from Millennium Park


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


That's like 10-15 minutes walking from me






























I'm downtown like across the street from Millennium Park


I live just east of O'Hare (Norridge/Harwood Heights). I don't have the money to live in High Society with you.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


I live just east of O'Hare (Norridge/Harwood Heights). I don't have the money to live in High Society with you.










Lol, and you think we do?








We're just very frugal when it comes to everything else. We really wanted the location and accessible apartments, that's why we moved there. (no car)


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Lol, and you think we do?








We're just very frugal when it comes to everything else. We really wanted the location and accessible apartments, that's why we moved there. (no car)


NO CAR??? You trust a Chicago Cabbie or the CTA that much? I got to hand it to you, that's BOLD. I am looking to move to the Edgewater area myself. I have lived with my roomates (mommy and daddy) too long.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


NO CAR??? You trust a Chicago Cabbie or the CTA that much? I got to hand it to you, that's BOLD. I am looking to move to the Edgewater area myself. I have lived with my roomates (mommy and daddy) too long.










Cars+downtown Chi=freakin expensive. Have you seen the costs for parking?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Nevermind


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Cars+downtown Chi=freakin expensive. Have you seen the costs for parking?


You smell like Hot Garbage!!! Is that enough smack?
I'm a Cubs fan. I know parking is very expensive. What about a garage? you guys don't have one or a parking lot?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


You smell like Hot Garbage!!! Is that enough smack?
I'm a Cubs fan. I know parking is very expensive. What about a garage? you guys don't have one or a parking lot?


Don't remember exact number, but there's a parking garage attached to our apartment building and to park there is at least $160/month for residents. That's more than we have after bills each month


----------



## Pic0liter

I now see why this is the "Trash Talking" thread


----------



## Zoki318

We got to talk trash about something. We can't talk trash about complete strangers.


----------



## Valicious

Geez....is like 20% of OCN from Chicago? I've already met like 6-7 people that are from Chicago...we could have a serious party with everyone so close *wink wink, nudge nudge*


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Geez....is like 20% of OCN from Chicago? I've already met like 6-7 people that are from Chicago...we could have a serious party with everyone so close *wink wink, nudge nudge*


We should have a vote and take over OCN. Even better. I'll be the doorman.
Maybe we should talk to Obama, maybe he can help us.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zoki318* 
We should have a vote and take over OCN. Even better. I'll be the doorman.
Maybe we should talk to Obama, maybe he can help us.

lols








Man, if we were to have a 'cago OCN bash...just think of the OCs people could get with so many geeks in one room.

I'd host


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
lols








Man, if we were to have a 'cago OCN bash...just think of the OCs people could get with so many geeks in one room.

I'd host

Very amatuer. I have some old school moon shine at home with a wooden CROSS in the bottle. It's soooo strong.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zoki318* 
Very amatuer. I have some old school moon shine at home with a wooden CROSS in the bottle. It's soooo strong.

wow
what's the proof?
Strongest stuff I have is a bottle of absinthe that's 120 proof.


----------



## CL3P20

..but moonshine makes you black out..and makes your tongue/throat bleed a little.. its really just no fun at all.. strong, I'll give it that..you can run a honda off it...just no fun to sip.


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
wow
what's the proof?
Strongest stuff I have is a bottle of absinthe that's 120 proof.

I don't think it is ever measured. 120 proof. That's weak. I thought absinthe would be much higher. And the taste is awful. Every Christmas we have warm moon shine with some sugar and drink it. Even after it's 'cooked' you can still set it on fire.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zoki318* 
I don't think it is ever measured. 120 proof. That's weak. And the taste is awful. Every Christmas we have warm moon shine with some sugar and drink it. Even after it's 'cooked' you can still set it on fire.









jeezuss....









Now some nice Limencello... (tastes just like liquid lemon heads and 30% too)


----------



## wannabe_OC

Is this the trash talk thread or Chicago OCNers thread?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Is this the trash talk thread or Chicago OCNers thread?









We've highjacked the thread, this is the long-awaited revolution


----------



## Zoki318

Chicago is taking over the INTERNET!!!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*














































Chicago is taking over the INTERNET!!!


Y'all havent hijacked anything, I have a delete button you dont have.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Y'all havent hijacked anything, I have a delete button you dont have.










We'll make you second-in-command?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Y'all havent hijacked anything.


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


We'll make you second-in-command?


Bribery already...That's the way to do it huh...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


We'll make you second-in-command?


Well ok, proceed.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Well ok, proceed.











Woohoo!














The revolution has come! Down with the bourgeois! 
Bring in the deep-dish pizzas!


----------



## Zoki318

We're from Chicago. Bribery is the only way TO do it. Ask our Governor.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


We're from Chicago. Bribery is the only way TO do it. Ask our Governor.


I see what you did there
And I approve this message


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Woohoo!














The revolution has come! Down with the bourgeois! 
Bring in the deep-dish pizzas!


stop that your makeing me hungry









back on topic anyone who wants to pass me monday will be your chance







as I will be taking the farm down for cleaning and to try the pci x1 again


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


stop that your makeing me hungry









back on topic anyone who wants to pass me monday will be your chance







as I will be taking the farm down for cleaning and to try the pci x1 again










be our chance? for?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


stop that your makeing me hungry









back on topic anyone who wants to pass me monday will be your chance







as I will be taking the farm down for cleaning and to try the pci x1 again











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


be our chance? for?


----------



## danielackerman

I'm rockin and a rollin now! I'm at 7500 ppd on my main and 1500 on my second computer. When my new vidcard comes in for my second I'll be getting at least 3500 ppd out of it. Thats 11000 ppd minimum ladies and gentleman. What!?!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*












Ohhhh.....pass you in ranks...


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm going to be powering down all of my folding machines except for my main rig tonight. I can't afford the electric bill anymore until I have more stable employment. I'm looking to lease the machines out which may work out well.

But my backup plan is going to be to try to figure out how to pull electricity from the phone line








j/k....it wont work


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I'm going to be powering down all of my folding machines except for my main rig tonight. I can't afford the electric bill anymore until I have more stable employment. I'm looking to lease the machines out which may work out well.

But my backup plan is going to be to try to figure out how to pull electricity from the phone line








j/k....it wont work


hack your neighbors power


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Just got my two new 8800's fired up and working...but do these PPDs look right to you?

Both cards are on a 384 wu and only getting 3100ppd and 2962ppd on the first and second respectively.

Just finished this one.

Code:



Code:


Project : 5763
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 384
-- Tomb - 8800GS 384MB 16X -Chungenhung1 --

 Min. Time / Frame : 1mn 13s  - 4544.88 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 13s  - 4544.88 ppd

EVGA 8800GS stock cooling just OC'd to 700/1750/1000.
Post what exact WU you are doing and what exact card you have and we'll see what we can do. I had some issues on initial install.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zoki318* 
We're from Chicago. Bribery is the only way TO do it. Ask our Governor.














































Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
as I will be taking the farm down for cleaning and to try the pci x1 again































Want to get back too it myself but got some other issues I have to attend to first.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *danielackerman* 
I'm rockin and a rollin now! I'm at 7500 ppd on my main and 1500 on my second computer. When my new vidcard comes in for my second I'll be getting at least 3500 ppd out of it. Thats 11000 ppd minimum ladies and gentleman. What!?!

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I'm going to be powering down all of my folding machines except for my main rig tonight. I can't afford the electric bill anymore until I have more stable employment. I'm looking to lease the machines out which may work out well.

But my backup plan is going to be to try to figure out how to pull electricity from the phone line








j/k....it wont work

LOL, actually it will, up to a point.







Phone line supplies 20v but I don't know the amperage rating for twisted copper off hand. Prob less than 1 Watt.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I'm going to be powering down all of my folding machines except for my main rig tonight. I can't afford the electric bill anymore until I have more stable employment. I'm looking to lease the machines out which may work out well.

But my backup plan is going to be to try to figure out how to pull electricity from the phone line








j/k....it wont work

Powerful magnet> place on the back of meter> meter slows down> electricity bill drops

Or so I've heard


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Powerful magnet> place on the back of meter> meter slows down> electricity bill drops

Or so I've heard

Really...


----------



## Valicious

grrr...
I just got both my gpus folding, now gpu2 keeps giving an error of UNSTABLE_MACHINE
I've tried restarting the client several times, deleting various files (such as unitinfo, work folder, logfile, queue) nothing I can think of will fix it


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
hack your neighbors power









I'll crack their wireless power
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 

LOL, actually it will, up to a point.







Phone line supplies 20v but I don't know the amperage rating for twisted copper off hand. Prob less than 1 Watt.

I looked into it but realized I couldn't get anywhere. Too low of amps.

I did find this though:

Quote:

When the telephone is NOT in use (on hook) the voltage across the two wires (tip and ring) is about 48 volts D.C.

When the telephone IS in use (off hook) the voltage across the tip and ring wires drops to about 6 volts D.C.

When a ringing signal is being sent there is an A.C. voltage "superimposed" on top of the normal D.C. voltage. This "ringing voltage" is nominally about 90 volts at 20 Hertz (cycles) but could be as high as 130 volts and at different frequencies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Powerful magnet> place on the back of meter> meter slows down> electricity bill drops

Or so I've heard

Oh, that would be so awesome.....if we didn't have one of those stuipid elctronic ones that sends the data via satelite.....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Powerful magnet> place on the back of meter> meter slows down> electricity bill drops

Or so I've heard

When magnet is removed meter speeds up! So you screw yourself if it's not on there over 50% of the time and the meter readers look for that. (Don't ask me how I know all this crap)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
grrr...
I just got both my gpus folding, now gpu2 keeps giving an error of UNSTABLE_MACHINE
I've tried restarting the client several times, deleting various files (such as unitinfo, work folder, logfile, queue) nothing I can think of will fix it

Start a thread so we keep this one on topic. LMAO!

I'm buzzed right now so if no-one can help you I'll do it in the mornin.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I looked into it but realized I couldn't get anywhere. Too low of amps.

I did find this though:

Quote:

When the telephone is NOT in use (on hook) the voltage across the two wires (tip and ring) is about 48 volts D.C.

When the telephone IS in use (off hook) the voltage across the tip and ring wires drops to about 6 volts D.C.


Now THAT's Vdroop!


----------



## markt

If you flip a meter over and run it, it runs backwards, knocking money off the bill. But they have a seal on our so they'll know if you tamper with it, and also I don't wanna die...

Just ordered 2 x 9800gtx+ superclocked 164 each on the egg, weekend sale,hint hint.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have an extra copy of Vista biz for folders. Take a look here.


----------



## jarble

I think I jinxed I just can not hit the top 20 ppd even though my ppd has gone up lol


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I have an extra copy of Vista biz for folders. Take a look here.


rep+, Good thought.


----------



## markt

I'm double posting sorry.....
I wanted to shed some light and do some trash talking...
I was just informed a few days ago that Our house is being repaired from the hurricane damage soon(finally right?, that was 4-5 months ago)good news right? NOT. They want us to move out for 3 months while the repairs are being done. I don't know how many of you rent but have you ever tried to get an apartment with a 3 month lease? haha. Not happening. Anyway the problem is there was like a ton of people displaced by the hurricane and guess what. There aren't any apartments really or houses or trailers. So to make a long story short , I'm moving to phoenix AZ.90% sure.

And when I get moved in, I'm goig to tryto give knitelife and nitteo a run for the money.
And I respect nitteo and knitelife don't get me wrong. They both have to try and catch up first anyway... Their farms are amazing though I have to admit, And with their help our team is getting very strong.
BUT...

I believe some of the praise should be directed to 455 Buick who has almost 17 million points and has been folding for ocn for years and is always steady as a rock. In my eye's its harder to beat the guy that runs all the time than the guy that occassionally sprints. Believe me I've tried.


----------



## Valicious

HELL yes!










Just wait until I get my hands on a dremel so I can shave down my SB heatsink and put my 9600gt in!


----------



## Valicious

delete this
my connection hiccuped and posted twice


----------



## mortimersnerd

Due to electrical costs I'm leasing my 4 GPU folding machine out to a friend to use. In turn he pays the electricity. Its a pretty fair deal.
My main rig is down but after everything is up and running this is my hardware:
4 8800GS
2 8800GTS
2 9800GTX+
1 8800GT
2 Q6600s
1 E8400
1 E7200

I need to make a lot of adjustments and get everything back up an running. I should be looking at 50,000ppd+.

Error10, have fun catching up to me


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


HELL yes!










Just wait until I get my hands on a dremel so I can shave down my SB heatsink and put my 9600gt in!


So is Matt really hung









Will the 9600GT be in the same system as the 88's?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


So is Matt really hung









Will the 9600GT be in the same system as the 88's?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


So is Matt really hung









Will the 9600GT be in the same system as the 88's?


He doesn't like to brag, but...

The 9600GT WOULD BE HOING IN THE SAME SYSTEM< IS THAT A PROBLEM/


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


So is Matt really hung









Will the 9600GT be in the same system as the 88's?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


He doesn't like to brag, but...

The 9600GT WOULD BE HOING IN THE SAME SYSTEM< IS THAT A PROBLEM/


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


He doesn't like to brag, but...

The 9600GT WOULD BE HOING IN THE SAME SYSTEM< IS THAT A PROBLEM/


What's the sp count on the cards?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


He doesn't like to brag, but...

The 9600GT WOULD BE HOING IN THE SAME SYSTEM< IS THAT A PROBLEM/


You will probably see a ppd hit on one of the cards. The 9600GT doesn't fold as well as an 8800GS, only 48 SP.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


You will probably see a ppd hit on one of the cards. The 9600GT doesn't fold as well as an 8800GS, only 96 SP.


I think you got it backwards, 8800gs = 96sp, 9600gt = 48sp


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I think you got it backwards, 8800gs = 96sp, 9600gt = 48sp


Yeah.... sorry. Anyway, the 9600GT has less SP

I'm trying to run away from Knitelife. Hopefully I can get all of my rigs up in time....


----------



## Pic0liter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I think you got it backwards, 8800gs = 96sp, 9600gt = 48sp


Nah, 9600gt = 64sp


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pic0liter* 
nah, 9600gt = 64sp

QFT

... I am thinking of having a "mod sale" ...I need to pay the bills, and work is slow right now..


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


QFT

... I am thinking of having a "mod sale" ...I need to pay the bills, and work is slow right now..










"Mod sale"?


----------



## CL3P20

yeah..like 10$ off my reg. price, for GPUv mods....or, vMEM mod for no extra $... something of this nature.. Gotta stir up some extra biz..ya know?!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


yeah..like 10$ off my reg. price, for GPUv mods....or, vMEM mod for no extra $... something of this nature.. Gotta stir up some extra biz..ya know?!


Do you have your prices/services listed anywhere? Might be interested in a vmod for my two 8800gs's


----------



## CL3P20

I think its kind-of against TOS [as Im not a 'vendor'].. typically PM is the best method for discussing the details of a transaction.

My pricing is fair..and, well..you can judge my handy-work for yourself







...pics of mod'd GPU's I have done, can be found in the 'My photo albums' link, in my sig.


----------



## 455buick

Well boys it's has been fun!!









By my calculations nitteo will be passing me by the end of May!









I hope that no hurricanes are on the horizon in the meantime!!









@nitteo - I'll keep the "BIG" chair warm until you arrive!









My hat is off to you for a job well done, and patience galore!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
yeah..like 10$ off my reg. price, for GPUv mods....or, vMEM mod for no extra $... something of this nature.. Gotta stir up some extra biz..ya know?!









nice! i'll try to send you some more cards once i get these all dealt with.









just wow at nitteo's production rates!







great job sir and good to have you back!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Well boys it's has been fun!!









By my calculations nitteo will be passing me by the end of May!









I hope that no hurricanes are on the horizon in the meantime!!









@nitteo - I'll keep the "BIG" chair warm until you arrive!









My hat is off to you for a job well done, and patience galore!









what your just going to roll over and die like that I cant believe you!! you still have options you could...... sell your house your dog your car your wife your soul (if you've not sold that yet) and keep your spot


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*









nice! i'll try to send you some more cards once i get these all dealt with.









just wow at nitteo's production rates!







great job sir and good to have you back!











np... You know how I do







I think Ill make a thread to make it official.. which section to post in though..









Nitteo is racking 'em up and overtaking the world..







glad to see the mega-farm back in action again.


----------



## Valicious

watch out nitteo....lol


----------



## Vlasov_581

oh maaan.....those 511s cut like 10000ppds off my total score


----------



## CL3P20

Link to my 'vmod sale'


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Link to my 'vmod sale'










Oh, if only I had the money....


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
oh maaan.....those 511s cut like 10000ppds off my total score









What GPUs do you have mostly, Vlasov? I do not seem to have lost as much in daily production as you did with the current mix of WUs. I am running mostly 9800 GTs.


----------



## nafljhy

that or he has a bunch of gpus and thats the total loss he gets.









as i know.. if all my gpus get 511 pointers... i'd lose around... atleast 15K PPD...


----------



## markt

Looks like I'm going to get wupped for a few more days. Newegg screwed my paypal and credit card account up. Its going to take til next week to be straight. Well my house is cooler...


----------



## MadCatMk2

RAAAWRRR, beat my post-reboot failure.

It's over nine th-- th--...


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Due to electrical costs I'm leasing my 4 GPU folding machine out to a friend to use. In turn he pays the electricity. Its a pretty fair deal.
My main rig is down but after everything is up and running this is my hardware:
4 8800GS
2 8800GTS
2 9800GTX+
1 8800GT
2 Q6600s
1 E8400
1 E7200

I need to make a lot of adjustments and get everything back up an running. I should be looking at 50,000ppd+.

Error10, have fun catching up to me










You're going DOWN! You've got, uh, 4.4 Years to get your farm back up.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


You're going DOWN! You've got, uh, 4.4 Years to get your farm back up.
























I'll be off your radar tomorrow. My replacement mobo comes. I will have 2 GTX+s back online. They'll chew up those 511pt WUs


----------



## error10

Oh, how I wish the economy didn't suck so bad.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Oh, how I wish the economy didn't suck so bad.


That would be nice. The business that I'm currently in hasn't been affected too much, but at the same time, I haven't had any real big jobs. I still make enough to get by. Doing away with the $175/month electric bill would be nice though.


----------



## error10

The electric bill (and the almost daily circuit breaker tripping) is why I moved back to a single rig.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
The electric bill (and the almost daily circuit breaker tripping) is why I moved back to a single rig.









I upgraded a few circuits last weekend. I now have 2 20amp circuits to my computer room which can now power my main rig(Q6600, 2 9800GTX+), my second rig (E7200, 8800GT), my spare gaming rig (2 8800GTSs), and 2 laser printers.
Before I was on 1 20amp circuit and the UPSs would kick in when I would print lol.


----------



## error10

Bah, the battery is dead in my UPS, too. I need to replace it.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Reverse smack talk here...

Looks like Knitelife gettin' crankin'...

I lost another slot in the top 20...

I kept the spot nice and warm for you bud...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Reverse smack talk here...

Looks like Knitelife gettin' crankin'...

I lost another slot in the top 20...

I kept the spot nice and warm for you bud...










I'm gonna be droppin over the next couple days or so but within 3-4 weeks....Well lets just say its going to get interesting.


----------



## jarble

well I'm taking the farm down

as I am sending my gpu to assassin training camp (aka doctor vmods house) to learn how to kill the 511's


----------



## Delphi

Got my folding back up, my e4300 right now isnt working right, smp always crashes for me, might be a win 7 prob.

Anyways heres my PPD on my GTX 260 and all i can say is that i wish i had a second 1 haha


----------



## CL3P20

....Soon.. I will have an army..of GPU's.. to take over teh world!!!

too bad their not mine though...


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
Got my folding back up, my e4300 right now isnt working right, smp always crashes for me, might be a win 7 prob.

Anyways heres my PPD on my GTX 260 and all i can say is that i wish i had a second 1 haha



1566 shader?


----------



## error10

Where'd you get that 353 point WU?


----------



## azcrazy

dam guys i got no trash to talk about i dont even have my postbit any more damn economy is kicking my butt righ now but taxes are soon to be here we will see

happy folding every one


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


dam guys i got no trash to talk about i dont even have my postbit any more damn economy is kicking my butt righ now but taxes are soon to be here we will see

happy folding every one


well no i got 4 8800 gt's collecting dust 2 CPU's in there way back from intel (RMA's) and a P5N-E coming back from ASUS (RMA) so if get lucky soon i will be doing some nice PPD


----------



## Vlasov_581

now i got all 511s


----------



## Knitelife

Will likely be until this weekend before I can get more rigs online. Final parts should be in tomorrow. Should bring me to 16 more GPUs by next week.

Still have yet to do some OCing, just working on getting the farm up and stable and then working a few cards at a time in order to optimize.


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
1566 shader?

Yea how'd u guess?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delphi* 
Yea how'd u guess?


I are smarts









AT 1512 I get 8479 on that unit.


----------



## Delphi

Hmmm, after i posted the pic, i left my pc, came back 10 min after letting it sit, and it was exactly at 8479 lol. Also maybe vista folds faster then win 7 i dunno lol.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Will likely be until this weekend before I can get more rigs online. Final parts should be in tomorrow. Should bring me to 16 more GPUs by next week.

Still have yet to do some OCing, just working on getting the farm up and stable and then working a few cards at a time in order to optimize.


how are the gx2's treating you newegg has them for cheap atm so I might pick one up when I get my taxes done


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


how are the gx2's treating you newegg has them for cheap atm so I might pick one up when I get my taxes done










I like them, only issue is I have several sitting around right now till the new motherboards arrive. They do run very hot if you are fulling full time. Hot enough to burn you. Air flow is key to keep them from spontaniously combusting.

Stock speeds they do better than the 9800 and 8800 GTs because of the extra shaders, but they may not have the same headroom as far as OCing. Have not started OCing anything yet, so will find out more as I go.


----------



## Delphi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I like them, only issue is I have several sitting around right now till the new motherboards arrive. They do run very hot if you are fulling full time. Hot enough to burn you. Air flow is key to keep them from spontaniously combusting.

Stock speeds they do better than the 9800 and 8800 GTs because of the extra shaders, but they may not have the same headroom as far as OCing. Have not started OCing anything yet, so will find out more as I go.


Just get a leaf blower blowing over them, that'll create some air flow haha. Might not be as loud as the fans at a 100% speed anyways


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I like them, only issue is I have several sitting around right now till the new motherboards arrive. They do run very hot if you are fulling full time. Hot enough to burn you. Air flow is key to keep them from spontaniously combusting.

Stock speeds they do better than the 9800 and 8800 GTs because of the extra shaders, but they may not have the same headroom as far as OCing. Have not started OCing anything yet, so will find out more as I go.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi*


Just get a leaf blower blowing over them, that'll create some air flow haha. Might not be as loud as the fans at a 100% speed anyways










oil ftw


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Will likely be until this weekend before I can get more rigs online. Final parts should be in tomorrow. Should bring me to 16 more GPUs by next week.

Still have yet to do some OCing, just working on getting the farm up and stable and then working a few cards at a time in order to optimize.

16 more?The cost of the cards wont even come close to the electric bill, I know cause with 23 cards total I had it was getting seriously getting up there.


----------



## Hueristic

All I can say is you guys are freakin Nutz!!!! I love it!


----------



## Mebby

You guys should start investing in solar pannels. lol


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


You guys should start investing in solar pannels. lol


we would burn the sun out









well the farm will be down for a week or so pass me while you can for when I come back


----------



## grunion

One of my 260's bit the dust, be down 6-8k ppd for a couple of weeks


----------



## Zoki318

How many Points can I expect if I fold on 2 EVGA 9800GTX+ SSC's?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


How many Points can I expect if I fold on 2 EVGA 9800GTX+ SSC's?


Should be around 12-15k.


----------



## Mebby

Bah I was expecting to be in the top 500 today but seems a few people flew past me at super speed.


----------



## MadCatMk2

P2665 is giving me hell today <_<


----------



## Hueristic

I dropped like a rock last few days, All 511's!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I dropped like a rock last few days, All 511's!









I dropped alot in the past few days because i was folding for some guy named anonymous....oops. 4







more gtx's on the way...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I dropped alot in the past few days because i was folding for some guy named anonymous....oops. 4







more gtx's on the way...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I dropped alot in the past few days because i was folding for some guy named anonymous....oops. 4







more gtx's on the way...








































I actually folded for years as anonomouse. But IIRC I named it AnyMouse!


----------



## hiiyah777

I'm coming for you, gibsonnova!

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726

208: gibsonnova74 418903
209: hiiyah777 416631









Man, 2 GPUs REALLY makes a difference!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Man, 2 GPUs REALLY makes a difference!





































I think your kicking a sleeping Giant! Better watch out!!!!


----------



## stan

OH... "ladies" hold on to your purses tight I'm catching up...


----------



## Valicious

I keep getting 1920 pointers on my cpu..reducing it to 1.4k from ~2.5-3k








I've beemn getting 511's for the past few days on both my 8800gs's...it's been killing my ppd. A lot of times I've benn struggling to hit 6k (and thats cpu+two 8800gs's)


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I keep getting 1920 pointers on my cpu..reducing it to 1.4k from ~2.5-3k








I've beemn getting 511's for the past few days on both my 8800gs's...it's been killing my ppd. A lot of times I've benn struggling to hit 6k (and thats cpu+two 8800gs's)


Same for me. My friend also had a solid hit on his PPD.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*





































I think your kicking a sleeping Giant! Better watch out!!!!
























Yeah I think so too. That's why i thought it was so odd to see my name so close to his. I'm enjoying this moment. Now I need to go back and edit my post and actually spell his name right.










EDIT: Wait a minute, what's this????

From gibsonnova74's OCN sig:

Quote:



FOLDING FOR OCN under chrisbgibson


Crap! He's in like 3rd place! He hasn't folded under that name since Jan 18th of last year! That's just his residual rank. No wonder. Well this is no accomplishment at all!

Well I guess my next goal is haveagooda. He's like 189th, I can probably take him in a week or so.


----------



## K092084

I too am hating the 511 pointers. I should be getting around 14-16kPPD but am only getting about 10kPPD a day.


----------



## Hueristic

Wouldn't it be funny if the cure came from a 511 pointer after we all keep bashing them! LOL!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Wouldn't it be funny if the cure came from a 511 pointer after we all keep bashing them! LOL!


I guess we have to look at the bright side, ati could still be the only gpu client, and imagine how many quads you would have to have running to make the points we're making with Nvidia gpu.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I guess we have to look at the bright side, ati could still be the only gpu client, and imagine how many quads you would have to have running to make the points we're making with Nvidia gpu.


hey don't bash the ati







they will get it optimised some day


----------



## CL3P20

ATi needs to learn how to address their own cache, before the client will be optimized... what a shame too.. If they had the coding down, as good as Nvidia.. their would be little to no competition for GPU's in the folding department..

ATI = builders that are coding..
Nvidia = coders that are building..


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


ATi needs to learn how to address their own cache, before the client will be optimized... what a shame too.. If they had the coding down, as good as Nvidia.. their would be little to no competition for GPU's in the folding department..

ATI = builders that are coding..
Nvidia = coders that are building..


true that

also this is killing me


----------



## hiiyah777

So is there something wrong with me because I don't use [email protected]? Am I the only one who doesn't?

I mean I really don't see much point in it except how many PPD I'm getting, and I just check the site like 3 times a day to see where I rank to figure out how well my folding's doing.

Is there some other benefit to the program besides E-peen?


----------



## wannabe_OC

It's an easy way to see if you're having any issues aka EUEs...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


So is there something wrong with me because I don't use [email protected]? Am I the only one who doesn't?

I mean I really don't see much point in it except how many PPD I'm getting, and I just check the site like 3 times a day to see where I rank to figure out how well my folding's doing.

Is there some other benefit to the program besides E-peen?



its quicker then opening up vmware and checking both machines.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


So is there something wrong with me because I don't use [email protected]? Am I the only one who doesn't?

I mean I really don't see much point in it except how many PPD I'm getting, and I just check the site like 3 times a day to see where I rank to figure out how well my folding's doing.

Is there some other benefit to the program besides E-peen?


I dont use Fahmon. I do physically go and check if there are EUEs on the rigs.


----------



## markt

2 more 9800gtx+'s arrived today, 1 more on tuesday, at least til tax refund time.

I don't know how, but when you put the dual slot cards next to each other, its not affecting temperature. Beats me. I thought it was going to be an issue.


----------



## nitteo

Sent in 3x P6N Diamonds and 1x P5NT for RMA Today.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Sent in 3x P6N Diamonds and 1x P5NT for RMA Today.

I have a p6n that has never worked with 4 cards.


----------



## nafljhy

ouch... that sucks dude..


----------



## grunion

Look about right for a GX2?
Man this sucker runs hot, 85 and 90 @ 100% fan speed.

Attachment 95125


----------



## nafljhy

yea that looks about right. but that 260(216) put out almost the same amount of ppd.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


yea that looks about right. but that 260(216) put out almost the same amount of ppd.











Yeah it's because I'm mixing sp's while my other 216 is being rma'd.


----------



## hiiyah777

Ok wait, sorry for the noob question, but what's an EUE?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Yeah it's because I'm mixing sp's while my other 216 is being rma'd.


wait... so the 260 usually gets more?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Ok wait, sorry for the noob question, but what's an EUE?


early unit end. it usually happens when something goes wrong with the WU on gpu2.. so it kills your WU if an error occurs. you get an EUE and tells you that it's going to wait 24hours before starting up again.. all you gotta do is close the client and delete the work folder and start it up again.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Ok wait, sorry for the noob question, but what's an EUE?


Early Unit End then it pauses for 24 hours unless you delete the queue...


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


huh.. so it usually gets more?



A lot more, ppd is halved on the lesser sp card.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


A lot more, ppd is halved on the lesser sp card.










damn... i gotta get myself one of those.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


early unit end. it usually happens when something goes wrong with the WU on gpu2.. so it kills your WU if an error occurs. you get an EUE and tells you that it's going to wait 24hours before starting up again.. all you gotta do is close the client and delete the work folder and start it up again.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Early Unit End then it pauses for 24 hours unless you delete the queue...


Ahh, thanks for the answers guys. I may think about using it, but honestly I'm not home most of the time I'm folding, so I think it would only frustrate me if I knew, lol. I just leave everything going 24/7 unless I need to restart my computer for any reason.

Now back to the trash talking. I just passed alwaysAMD & XMS, nategr8ns is next, followed by harmo777.

Harmo777 has been thorn in my side for some time now, even though I don't know him. Passing him is something of a personal victory for me, because I have always gotten my hopes up when I scrolled down to check my score because his name looks so similar to mine. Finally, I won't have to confuse his name with mine anymore, and I'll know that I emerged the victor!









Haveagooda, I'm still coming for you! You better stop teetering at 179 and get moving, I'm putting you on the run!


----------



## nafljhy

thank for the 300 hiya!

dude! you're kicking some arse!


----------



## hiiyah777

Am I really? I haven't been folding all that long (6 months maybe?), so I really don't know what to compare anything to. I just let it run all the time, and see where I am in the rank. It really is quite simple.

I'm running the 9800GT in my sig as my second GPU right now and one of my 8800GT XXX's as the primary. I really think that 9800's the one doing the most. It's stock setting is 700MHz, whereas the 8800 is 670MHz.

I'm really looking forward to seeing what kind of points I get once I have both 8800's, the 9800, my Q6600 on two instances, and my E1200 on one instance. Maybe then I'll get in the top 100, perhaps even hit 1 million.

One can dream, right? Lol


----------



## nafljhy

i'm sure you'll hit 1M soon. once you get that all going... you'll fly.


----------



## hiiyah777

Cool thanks for the positive vote Naf!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Look about right for a GX2?
Man this sucker runs hot, 85 and 90 @ 100% fan speed.

Attachment 95125

dang I wonder if doctor vmod could pull any more out of the gtx260 216sp














10k+ ppd one one card?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

dang I wonder if doctor vmod could pull any more out of the gtx260 216sp 10k+ ppd one one card?








..does Pinoccio have wooden ballz, man..?!









*I should get fah points every time my Hakko fires up!!!


----------



## jarble

guess that's what ill do after I file my taxes


----------



## Marlaman

I have a PCP&C 750 along with a 280 on the way as of today (woot!) 
After taxes i'm most likely going to toss down on a DDR3 board with some fast ram(775 idea) perhaps an i7, depending on how much i get back, but my goal is to get sub 200 in the not so distant future!








But this 8800GT i fold on REALLY blows. defenite bottom of the bin chip. shader can't do a hair past 1700, weak card!
Excitement for the 280 is driving me nuts!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Team rough riders, i cant seem to catch you your always 4-5 ahead of me time to crank up the powa!!!!! Muhahahah.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Team rough riders, i cant seem to catch you your always 4-5 ahead of me time to crank up the powa!!!!! Muhahahah.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


So is there something wrong with me because I don't use [email protected]? Am I the only one who doesn't?


Most of us use it because
1. Easy simple quick way to keep track of multiple systems
2. Keeps Database of benchmarks so you can optimize your hardware and see the results without haveing to write everything down.

And almost no-one here waves there E-peen artound, I would guess if anyone did then they would get Peen smacked off the forum faster than their age in seconds!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


2 more 9800gtx+'s arrived today, 1 more on tuesday, at least til tax refund time.

I don't know how, but when you put the dual slot cards next to each other, its not affecting temperature. Beats me. I thought it was going to be an issue.


Now that sounds like a celebration!!!!!
























































































Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Sent in 3x P6N Diamonds and 1x P5NT for RMA Today.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I have a p6n that has never worked with 4 cards.


@#%&^*^%(%&$# I hates MSI!!!























Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Look about right for a GX2?
Man this sucker runs hot, 85 and 90 @ 100% fan speed.


LMAO I thought the [email protected]+ was highlighted and I saw it was on a 511 and choked on my coffee!!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Early Unit End then it pauses for 24 hours unless you delete the queue...


UNLESS you close and restart the client. If that doesn't work then you can delete the que.


----------



## markt

Why do the gx2's come out AFTER I buy most of my stuff.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Why do the gx2's come out AFTER I buy most of my stuff.









Just so you will buy *more* stuff?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Just so you will buy* more* stuff?










I will too, but probably they'll run out of stock right before I get more money.
But my 9800 gtx's are doing well..


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I will too, but probably they'll run out of stock right before I get more money.
But my 9800 gtx's are doing well..










not bad


----------



## nafljhy

nice mark. i want to get some 9800GTX+s....


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I will too, but probably they'll run out of stock right before I get more money.
But my 9800 gtx's are doing well..










How are those GTXs doing with the 511 WUs, I am getting crushed by them. Seems I get about a 10 to 1 ratio of 511s to 353s.

Project : 5771
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 353

-- Rig3 - GPU2 - 9800GX2 --

Min. Time / Frame : 48s - 6354.00 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 48s - 6354.00 ppd

Project : 5751
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 511

-- Rig3 - GPU2 - 9800GX2 --

Min. Time / Frame : 1mn 55s - 3839.17 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 55s - 3839.17 ppd


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
How are those GTXs doing with the 511 WUs, I am getting crushed by them. Seems I get about a 10 to 1 ratio of 511s to 353s.

Project : 5771
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 353

-- Rig3 - GPU2 - 9800GX2 --

Min. Time / Frame : 48s - 6354.00 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 48s - 6354.00 ppd

Project : 5751
Core : GPUv2 Gromacs
Frames : 100
Credit : 511

-- Rig3 - GPU2 - 9800GX2 --

Min. Time / Frame : 1mn 55s - 3839.17 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 55s - 3839.17 ppd

Those are the exact numbers I'm getting with my GX2.
You must be running 1728 on shaders.


----------



## markt

Not as good


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Those are the exact numbers I'm getting with my GX2.
You must be running 1728 on shaders.


You are right, that is the GX2 I am messing around with to find a good shader number.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


You are right, that is the GX2 I am messing around with to find a good shader number.


Sucker runs hot, yeah?
Mine is loading 85-90 100% fan speed.
Any air cooling ideas?
I think that I will remove the slot bracket to allow for more exhaust air to escape.
As it is now 2/3 of the slot are covered.
Summer time will not be kind on these cards









Can you run the next shader strap?

I just realized that 1782 is the next shader strap, wow.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Sucker runs hot, yeah?
Mine is loading 85-90 100% fan speed.
Any air cooling ideas?
I think that I will remove the slot bracket to allow for more exhaust air to escape.
As it is now 2/3 of the slot are covered.
Summer time will not be kind on these cards









Can you run the next shader strap?

I just realized that 1782 is the next shader strap, wow.


Temp have not been an issue for me yet. I have the system running naked with no case, with an extra 120mm fan strattled across the 2 GX2s. The cards are not even warm to the touch folding full speed. It is pretty cold out there atm, although the rigs are doing a nice job taking the edge of the chill.

I will try out the 1782 strap and post temps in a bit.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Temp have not been an issue for me yet. I have the system running naked with no case, with an extra 120mm fan strattled across the 2 GX2s. The cards are not even warm to the touch folding full speed. It is pretty cold out there atm, although the rigs are doing a nice job taking the edge of the chill.

I will try out the 1782 strap and post temps in a bit.


I went to 1782. It gives a small bump to the ppd on the 511 WUs. Temps are still below 50c (47c on the 511 and 43c on the 353) due to the cold weather.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I went to 1782. It gives a small bump to the ppd on the 511 WUs. Temps are still below 50c (47c on the 511 and 43c on the 353) due to the cold weather.


Below 50, jeeze all pete.

I'm gonna have to better flow through my Tsunami.
It's dremel time, hate the down time though


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I went to 1782. It gives a small bump to the ppd on the 511 WUs. Temps are still below 50c (47c on the 511 and 43c on the 353) due to the cold weather.


Temps like that are impossible in Louisiana, unless there's an ice age. And then Al Gore will go hide.


----------



## Vlasov_581

daang nitteo....160000PPD


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Temps like that are impossible in Louisiana, unless there's an ice age. And then Al Gore will go hide.


I would not say impossible if ambient is 0-10ish (which it could be as his rigs are in his garage)







all tho highly unlikely


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I would not say impossible if ambient is 0-10ish (which it could be as his rigs are in his garage)







all tho highly unlikely

Louisiana, not where he's at. I wore shorts today..0-10 is unheard of here.

I wish i had a garage...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Louisiana, not where he's at. I wore shorts today..0-10 is unheard of here.

I wish i had a garage...










my bad


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Temps like that are impossible in Louisiana, unless there's an ice age. And then Al Gore will go hide.


Window is open in the garage by the rigs, and the garage door is opened about 6 inches. Allows for a nice draft. Temps outside are a chilly -11c (13f). Needless to say, CPUs and GPUs are all running quite cool atm. High for the next 3 days is below freezing, lol, the only reason I am remotely happy about the cold weather atm is folding.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Window is open in the garage by the rigs, and the garage door is opened about 6 inches. Allows for a nice draft. Temps outside are a chilly -11c (13f). Needless to say, CPUs and GPUs are all running quite cool atm.


You should move to Michigan. Its been getting below 0F most nights here. I use my rigs to heat my house though....


----------



## error10

Lost the Q9550 tonight.







The hard drive mysteriously erased itself. No idea how or why.







Spent the last 4 hours loading the last nightly backup onto it, and it's more or less back up.


----------



## spaceballsrules

I just had my first 10000 point day, and I am currently running two 384 point WUs and showing 12843 PPD in FahMon. All these points just from bumping my shaders to 1949


----------



## nafljhy

good job space!

i took down 1 of 2 folding farms.







waiting for my cards from CL3 now.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*









good job space!

i took down 1 of 2 folding farms.







waiting for my cards from CL3 now.










yours are coming back myn are on the way there


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


yours are coming back myn are on the way there










haha, yeap.







got myself a headstart on you.


----------



## CL3P20

I have done 12 GPU's for Naf total now..









*@ Nafljhy:* *Hows your PPD coming with the bunch of 9800GT's?


----------



## nafljhy

the stock 8800GTs that i have are getting around 4500PPD...

the OC'd+vmod'd 9800GT's are getting around 5600PPD... (shaders are at 17xx... i forget number.







)

of course on 353 pointers.


----------



## error10

All right my Q9550 is back up and folding. Still no idea what happened to it. But thank Gawd for backups. Lost a WU and a few hours but should be good to go.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
the stock 8800GTs that i have are getting around 4500PPD...

the OC'd+vmod'd 9800GT's are getting around 5600PPD... (shaders are at 17xx... i forget number.







)

of course on 353 pointers.









humm with those numbers I should pull about 17k off the farm


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
humm with those numbers I should pull about 17k off the farm









the rig with the 9800GTs was pulling around 19K because i had a 511 going on at the same time... -


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
the rig with the 9800GTs was pulling around 19K because i had a 511 going on at the same time... -









4 gpus?


----------



## nafljhy

yeap.







only one client was 511 though. the rest were 353.


----------



## Mebby

Only 498 places to go. Then I'll be number 1.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mebby* 
Only 498 places to go. Then I'll be number 1.









you may pass me up soon









not having my baby's is killing me







go ups go


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
you may pass me up soon









not having my baby's is killing me







go ups go

I doubt that.









You make more points in a month than I have in total.


----------



## MadCatMk2

P5101








Been running for 20 hours; 2 days left


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


P5101








Been running for 20 hours; 2 days left










Aha, maybe it's a good thing my rig ate itself, so I didn't get that WU!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


P5101








Been running for 20 hours; 2 days left










WTH is a P5101? I want one


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



the rig with the 9800GTs was pulling around 19K because i had a 511 going on at the same time... -
__________________


 Good to know.. falls right inline with my aircooled average of ~1k-1.3k PPD increase for vmod'd GPU. Glad to 'see' they are going strong for you.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


WTH is a P5101? I want one










Project 5101. Worth 2165 points but takes for ever to complete.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
WTH is a P5101? I want one









OK, you can have all of the ones I get.


----------



## markt

anyone here folded with an extreme quad? how is it on smp?

I posted some items on the for sale thread that some of you may be interested in. 2 x 8800gt oc and a q6600http://www.overclock.net/sale/449757...-2-8800gt.html


----------



## Hueristic

9800GT go Boom!







constant reboots while folding.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=369033

:swearing::swearing::swearing:














:gun ner:




























:axesmil ey




























:madsmil ey


----------



## Mebby

In the top 500 finaly. =D


----------



## Hueristic

Well I've underclocked the heck outta the card and it looks like either it's in the mem power circuit or the ps on the system, Obviously I'm hopeing for the PS! I can hear caps buzzing before the crash so it should be easy to locate once I can rip the system apart.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Well I've underclocked the heck outta the card and it looks like either it's in the mem power circuit or the ps on the system, Obviously I'm hopeing for the PS! I can hear caps buzzing before the crash so it should be easy to locate once I can rip the system apart.


I'm sorry to hear that







hope you can isolate the problem


----------



## OcCam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


WTH is a P5101? I want one










Its a 3340 pt SMP WU. They cut SMP ppd by more than 50%.

I was crunching one on my Q6600 when you passed me.....
















I sure hope they fix the ATI client soon..


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OcCam*


Its a 3340 pt SMP WU. They cut SM ppd by more than 50%.

I was crunching one on my Q6600 when you passed me.....
















I sure hope they fix the ATI clint soon..


Fahmon indicates 2165 points here.. and damn it's slow; 3.5 days total.. still not done here on error10's Linux SMP. Been killing my PPD.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

Well I've underclocked the heck outta the card and it looks like either it's in the mem power circuit or the ps on the system, Obviously I'm hopeing for the PS! I can hear caps buzzing before the crash so it should be easy to locate once I can rip the system apart.
@ Hueristic: Make sure to let me know, if its a problem with the GPU.. I have spare parts available, and might be able to repair it.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OcCam* 
Its a 3340 pt SMP WU. They cut SMP ppd by more than 50%.

I was crunching one on my Q6600 when you passed me.....
















I sure hope they fix the ATI client soon..









I'll see you at the finish line LOL
Actually we are all in this together, so.....








The 5101 almost makes me want to fire up my 2 cores.
I really need to get myself a quad CPU. Maybe some Phenom action to get me into some SMP folding.


----------



## jarble

come on guys Ive only been folding on my lowly gso for 5 days now and no one has passed me yet I am ashamed at yall although Vlasov_581 is getting close
















ups is getting on my nerves as my gpus have been sitting in one spot for 2 days now







I guess its my fault for going with the cheaper shipping







sigh


----------



## markt

I'm going to see what my core 2 extreme can do on smp soon, I had it overnighted arriving today....


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm going to see what my core 2 extreme can do on smp soon, I had it overnighted arriving today....

nice









btw how many gtx's are you at now? and many more are you adding?


----------



## Mebby

Ohh these 548 ones are nice on my 4850. =3


----------



## nitteo

Taking all Computers off-line for most of the morning. Contractors are replacing circuit breakers on my floor.

Argggh! Ill be down around 70k today.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Taking all Computers off-line for most of the morning. Contractors are replacing circuit breakers on my floor.

Argggh! Ill be down around 70k today.

ouch

but hey Im down 50k+ this week


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Hueristic: Make sure to let me know, if its a problem with the GPU.. I have spare parts available, and might be able to repair it.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
nice









btw how many gtx's are you at now? and many more are you adding?









8, but 9 later. I've been having random shutdowns or freezes due to psu's I think. Just 2 machines but sometimes I dont look at them for a full day. I did order a 750w refurb coolermaster today though. I have that same one in my sig and its specs are as good as the antec 850 quattro. But 50$ not 190$.
Addiing about 9..over the next month or so.

Got my extreme, folding on all four cores and running 3 gtx's on gpu2. I didnt even set priorty and the cards arent getting pinched on their ppd.


----------



## nitteo

1 Rig of 3x 8800gt down. PSU burned out and took the Mobo with it. I have to wait for a replacement mobo and hope the cards are fine.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
1 Rig of 3x 8800gt down. PSU burned out and took the Mobo with it. I have to wait for a replacement mobo and hope the cards are fine.

ouch what psu were you using?


----------



## nitteo

It was an Antec 380w, both yellows on the 20pin and 4pin burnt out...I dunno if it was the mobo or the PSU that caused the short.


----------



## thurst0n

Man That sucks. Do you run 3x GPU Clients. One for each card?


----------



## jarble

Vlasov_581 you are set to pass me in 12 hrs and ups has not updated my packages in 3 days!!!:swearing::swearing:

oh well pass me for now Ill be back


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm slowly getting everything back online. Right now its 4 8800GS and 2 9800GTX+ (when they are not rendering). I should have 3 more cards going online and some SMP.


----------



## nafljhy

sigh.. i'm half offline... until CL3's modded 9600GSOs get here.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


sigh.. i'm half offline... until CL3's modded 9600GSOs get here.


Half down for 40 hours here too.. intentionally though








Doing a small render in Apo3D... (Originally 1200 hours, but decided 50 days was a bit too much xP)


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


Vlasov_581 you are set to pass me in 12 hrs and ups has not updated my packages in 3 days!!!:swearing::swearing:

oh well pass me for now Ill be back
























umm thanx







i'm down 3 GPUs now also







.....ussualy i get 28000 to 34000 PPD........dang nitteo.....3 GTs off 380 watts







that poor little antec.....that's cruelty to computer parts homes


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


umm thanx







i'm down 3 GPUs now also







.....ussualy i get 28000 to 34000 PPD........dang nitteo.....3 GTs off 380 watts







that poor little antec.....that's cruelty to computer parts homes










That was the little train that could not....
We just need to invent a dedicated transformer that plugs in the wall.








I'm on it....
3 x 9800 gtx+ = 530 watts( with an qx6850)


----------



## Valicious

Better watch out guys, I'm a comin'...

Just fired up an OCed-to-hell 9600GT and a 9850 to join the rest of my gear


----------



## spaceballsrules

Valicious, I doubt you are catching me any time soon.









4 weeks and I pass gibsonnova74








5 days until I pass mega_option 101

I do have a threat though. Everyone look out for Monzt3r - 11623 average PPD


----------



## Mebby

I'm gaining on average two places a day. :3


----------



## Valicious

my ppd trend

In 7 days, I'll be at 337









I wanna get another folding card, but I can't decide if I should get nvidia now, or wait until ati closes the gap (which I've heard could be next driver release) and get an ati then. I'd like to support amd if I can..


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Valicious, I doubt you are catching me any time soon.









4 weeks and I pass gibsonnova74








5 days until I pass mega_option 101

I do have a threat though. Everyone look out for Monzt3r - 11623 average PPD


Nice effort on passing gibsonnova74, that's my team folding username. My power folder username is chrisbgibson. Feel free to step it up and pass that one.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Nice effort on passing gibsonnova74, that's my team folding username. My power folder username is chrisbgibson. Feel free to step it up and pass that one.










I was wondering cause that would put him right behind me.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
Nice effort on passing gibsonnova74, that's my team folding username. My power folder username is chrisbgibson. Feel free to step it up and pass that one.









I wanted to see if anyone caught that one before you chimed in








It stunned me for a second when I saw that, as it made no sense, but i figured it out.
I will pass YOU in 7 years









markt, I am never catching you.


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Nice effort on passing gibsonnova74, that's my team folding username. My power folder username is chrisbgibson. Feel free to step it up and pass that one.











EOC stats says I will, in 8.5 months...I'm never catching Markt either...


----------



## jarble

btw guys who is stan who ever it is they are kicking some A at 30k ppd


----------



## grunion

Catch me while you can








Power still coming in and out while they repair lines, wicked storm.
Said it would be a week before we have steady power.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
It was an Antec 380w, both yellows on the 20pin and 4pin burnt out...I dunno if it was the mobo or the PSU that caused the short.

Sounds like Mobo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Better watch out guys, I'm a comin'...

Just fired up an OCed-to-hell 9600GT and a 9850 to join the rest of my gear

I wanna get another folding card, but I can't decide if I should get nvidia now, or wait until ati closes the gap (which I've heard could be next driver release) and get an ati then. I'd like to support amd if I can..

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
Nice effort on passing gibsonnova74, that's my team folding username. My power folder username is chrisbgibson. Feel free to step it up and pass that one.















































WELL GOOD NEWS!!! It was a PS! 3 Capacitors later and I'm back! Damn 5 Ps's in like 3 weeks! Hah I'm stressing these POS chinese PS's to death! Hahahaha! This one was the only one I haven't had to fix that runs 24/7!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I wanted to see if anyone caught that one before you chimed in








It stunned me for a second when I saw that, as it made no sense, but i figured it out. 
I will pass YOU in 7 years









markt, I am never catching you.


Dont write off gibson yet....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


EOC stats says I will, in 8.5 months...I'm never catching Markt either...










I know I'm looking rather weak right now, but even worse for a couple days while I move. But, I'm going get that 100k ppd before I settle down.

Thanks for the compliment guys.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Dont write off gibson yet....



Thank you my friend. My new board and chip should be arriving today. I will finally get to put the 4 cards I got from you to work.









Edit: If these guys start taking too much trash, I will start folding on my gaming rig(sig rig). Dont make me do it, I will you know.


----------



## nafljhy

gibby is coming back. i need to get the rest of gpus going! hurry up USPS!


----------



## jarble

the gpus are now in doctor v-mods hands







much trash soon to come


----------



## markt

Thing are getting good around here again


----------



## =Digger=

Compared to some boards I've seen, this place was always good.


----------



## CL3P20

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ml#post5457282


----------



## markt

High temps for idle but just after boot, need some watercooling...


----------



## jarble

nice stuff


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
High temps for idle but just after boot, need some watercooling...

What are your load temps?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
What are your load temps?

I dont know yet, I was seeing if it was capable of 4.0


----------



## spaceballsrules

SpcCdr - 7 more hours, and I will be passing you


----------



## hiiyah777

Oh yeah, I've officially passed up Haveagooda today!!

It's telling me based on my most recent trends, I should have somewhere between 900,000-1,000,000 points sometime in March!!! That means I could be in the top 100 in about a month or so!

I can't wait. I've got my wife's 8400M on her Dell XPS laptop folding now (although that thing's pretty high-maintenance, like her), my 8800GT and 9800GT both folding, and my Q6600 folding one instance. Hopefully for February's competition, I can get my other components at least up and folding, and I can put my E1200 to work along with my other 8800GT. Then, I could possibly see the top 100 before the end of the month AND have a decent shot at the competition!!!

Oh yeah, there's that whole help find a cure for cancer too, but that's a bonus to the competition I'm enjoying with all this.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Oh yeah, I've officially passed up Haveagooda today!!

It's telling me based on my most recent trends, I should have somewhere between 900,000-1,000,000 points sometime in March!!! That means I could be in the top 100 in about a month or so!

I can't wait. I've got my wife's 8400M on her Dell XPS laptop folding now (although that thing's pretty high-maintenance, like her), my 8800GT and 9800GT both folding, and my Q6600 folding one instance. Hopefully for February's competition, I can get my other components at least up and folding, and I can put my E1200 to work along with my other 8800GT. Then, I could possibly see the top 100 before the end of the month AND have a decent shot at the competition!!!

Oh yeah, there's that whole help find a cure for cancer too, but that's a bonus to the competition I'm enjoying with all this.











4 months and you will be my victim. Don't fight it. Just let it happen. Shhhhh, it's okay, shhhhhh. Don't cry


----------



## Valicious

I like where this is going...
future

I'll pass Schubs in 13 hours..


----------



## mega_option101

Oh how I miss this thread


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Oh how I miss this thread










I probably have more posts in this thread than anybody.









I just noticed i have my new "folding editor" title, cool.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I probably have more posts in this thread than anybody.









I just noticed i have my new "folding editor" title, cool.


That you do:

markt 354 
The Duke 166 
mortimersnerd 159 
Chozart 150 
[PWN]Schubie 147 
CL3P20 122 
mega_option101 120


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


That you do:

markt 354 
The Duke 166 
mortimersnerd 159 
Chozart 150 
[PWN]Schubie 147 
CL3P20 122 
mega_option101 120











I'm moving up the ranks, I will be #2 in no time









I have a lan party today. Its nice having folding rigs because I have 4 decendtly good gaming machines. All the rigs will be offline for about 5 hours


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I'm moving up the ranks, I will be #2 in no time









I have a lan party today. Its nice having folding rigs because I have 4 decendtly good gaming machines. All the rigs will be offline for about 5 hours










That's the way that I see it too at my place









Friends don't really need to bring much


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm going to be selling a printer. It draws too much power, I keep blowing circuits. Right now I'm on 1 15A, 1 20A, and an extension cord to a 15A. My parents said extension cord to the next room needs to go lol. Needless to say, I purchased the printer for a project and I really don't need it anymore. Folding is now running my life because I'm giving up my Xerox Phaser for it. Go appraise it please http://www.overclock.net/appraisals/...er-6130-a.html


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


4 months and you will be my victim. Don't fight it. Just let it happen. Shhhhh, it's okay, shhhhhh. Don't cry










Uh-oh I have 2 threats...









Monzt3r -286 284,412 -3,300 04.27.09, 2pm / 2.9 Months

spaceballsrules -118 185,262 -472 02.27.10, 10pm / 1.1 Years

Next victims are

nategr8ns 4 -9,012 7,440 02.01.09, 3pm / 1.2 Days
PiroFyre 5 -10,245 9,107 02.01.09, 12pm / 1.1 Days
TheLegend 3 -8,831 9,107 02.01.09, 9am / 23.3 Hours
CravinR1 2 -8,650 9,107 02.01.09, 8am / 22.8 Hours
harmo777 1 -3,674 8,600 01.31.09, 8pm / 10.3 Hours


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I'm moving up the ranks, I will be #2 in no time









I have a lan party today. Its nice having folding rigs because I have 4 decendtly good gaming machines. All the rigs will be offline for about 5 hours









I should be i the top 5 in no time







a race for the most trashy person on ocn


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I should be i the top 5 in no time







a race for the most trashy person on ocn
















And I haven't received an infraction for trolling in this tread either


----------



## error10

I think my GPU has been crashing my machine. So no more GPU OC; it's back to stock for now. I expect this to increase my PPD! (By SMP folding, of course!)


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
And I haven't received an infraction for trolling in this tread either









Post reported to the authorities for trolling


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolandooo* 
Uh-oh I have 2 threats...









Monzt3r -286 284,412 -3,300 04.27.09, 2pm / 2.9 Months

spaceballsrules -118 185,262 -472 02.27.10, 10pm / 1.1 Years

Next victims are

nategr8ns 4 -9,012 7,440 02.01.09, 3pm / 1.2 Days
PiroFyre 5 -10,245 9,107 02.01.09, 12pm / 1.1 Days
TheLegend 3 -8,831 9,107 02.01.09, 9am / 23.3 Hours
CravinR1 2 -8,650 9,107 02.01.09, 8am / 22.8 Hours
harmo777 1 -3,674 8,600 01.31.09, 8pm / 10.3 Hours

Crap man, you're my top threat! Even though you're about 1.3 months away.

It's okay, I should get my other 8800gt up and running soon as well as my other CPU. Then I'll watch you shrink in the distance.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Crap man, you're my top threat! Even though you're about 1.3 months away.

It's okay, I should get my other 8800gt up and running soon as well as my other CPU. Then I'll watch you shrink in the distance.










Then when I get my Phenom II, quad GPU mobo, and 2 more foldinng cards, I will be right back in your rear view mirror


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Then when I get my Phenom II, quad GPU mobo, and 2 more foldinng cards, I will be right back in your rear view mirror










I hate you.


----------



## markt

Wow, I'm gonna have to take advantage of the cheap electricity at my new house to keep everybody at bay...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Wow, I'm gonna have to take advantage of the cheap electricity at my new house to keep everybody at bay...


You gotta love the cheap electricity









What are your rates like there vs now?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
You gotta love the cheap electricity









What are your rates like there vs now?

4.5cents-5.5cents at the new house and 7.9-8.9 cents at the old. Plus usage are higher than the new house, they call it "fuel adjustment"
Going shopping on the egg, waiting on the tax return...


----------



## mega_option101

NOt bad at all









4.08 cents here if the temperatures are above -12*C and

17.55 cents if the temperatures are below -12*C


----------



## error10

What about in the summer when it gets really hot and the temperature is above 12C?


----------



## mega_option101

It's still 4.08 cents lol


----------



## Valicious

Just picked up one of these for $64 shipped


----------



## Vlasov_581

oh man.....i've had nothing but 511s for 3 days straight


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


oh man.....i've had nothing but 511s for 3 days straight










Same here.. sliced my PPD to half


----------



## jarble

my poor gso is giving it all its got and I'm still losing ground. alas you can not rush perfection take your time doctor vmod.


----------



## spaceballsrules

I just noticed that I will be passing mega_option101 today


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I just noticed that I will be passing mega_option101 today










2 days for me to pass mega_option101, 7.9 months to pass you spaceballs








Hopefully my new 8800gs will cut that time down


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


2 days for me to pass mega_option101, 7.9 months to pass you spaceballs








Hopefully my new 8800gs will cut that time down


I noticed that also. I will be upgrading before that time, but it's really nice of me to give you hope like that, n'est ce pas?








BTW Who on earth is Monzter??


----------



## error10

Stopped folding entirely on my sig rig while I work out its stability problems.







I may be down but I'm not out!


----------



## jarble

I love our team grats all we broke 1.8 mil yesterday


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I love our team grats all we broke 1.8 mil yesterday


----------



## nafljhy

noice! let's make 2M our next goal.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Team's gonna rank up to #10 in 2 months or what? ;D
...let's make it one now. xP


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I just noticed that I will be passing mega_option101 today










Really...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


2 days for me to pass mega_option101, 7.9 months to pass you spaceballs








Hopefully my new 8800gs will cut that time down


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Really...



















Ever get the feeling mega is about to step his her game up?


----------



## K092084

Whatever happened to Gorf79? He use to be a top folder.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Really...










It should be happening as this next update goes through. 10, 9, 8, 7.........

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Ever get the feeling mega is about to step his her game up?


OK I am confused. Is mega_option 101 the person in the pic or not? No matter, I just dig the tats


----------



## markt

I'm back...................Man i missed this place. Ready to rebuild the farm now. How has everybody been?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm back...................Man i missed this place. Ready to rebuild the farm now. How has everybody been?










Gpod Good..stupid 511s dropping my ppd down from 15.5k to 11k

Uh oh, looks like I'm gonna have to step up my game if I wanna keep moving up..


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Ever get the feeling mega is about to step his her game up?


Yes I do.







She has been hinting she was going to catch and pass me. I'm getting very afraid.









BTW forgot to add. Welcome Back markt!!!!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm back...................Man i missed this place. Ready to rebuild the farm now. How has everybody been?


















glad to have you back. you're gonna be in for a surprise!


----------



## nitteo

I cant wait for markt, knitelife, and gibby to be at full power. We should be @ #3 in the world when that happens...


----------



## azcrazy

i will trow my 5 cents when asus return my RMA and i can run my 4 8800 like i want to, but for now i will only run my 4870 and 1 8800gt


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm back...................Man i missed this place. Ready to rebuild the farm now. How has everybody been?










welcome back


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm back...................Man i missed this place. Ready to rebuild the farm now. How has everybody been?










You were gone?

















































:hey you:

Nice to see you back!









Just got my Opty in for my 939 so I can finally SMP now!

I'm very afraid to try "Linux made easy" though!!!


----------



## Vlasov_581

wow i just woke up and found out that i am a Chamillionaire


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I cant wait for markt, knitelife, and gibby to be at full power. We should be @ #3 in the world when that happens...

Gettin there now. I have 2 machines left to set up.


----------



## Polska

Hey guys quick question, decided to give folding a try yoday. Do my ppd values below seem to be in the ballpark for my harware, just want to make sure I am not missing something. This is my sig GPU/CPU.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
Hey guys quick question, decided to give folding a try yoday. Do my ppd values below seem to be in the ballpark for my harware, just want to make sure I am not missing something. This is my sig GPU/CPU.









They're awwright. Which project is the GPU client on?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
They're awwright. Which project is the GPU client on?

Same question I have. If it's a 511, awesome. If it's a 384, eh. If it's a 353, you got problems.


----------



## Polska

Current GPU Work Unit
Project 5758 (R9, C89, G201)
Credit 384

I don't know if thats the informaiton you mean haha. Does it matter in some way what work you get? If its soleley points, I don't really care







.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Current GPU Work Unit
Project 5758 (R9, C89, G201)
Credit 384

I don't know if thats the informaiton you mean haha. Does it matter in some way what work you get? If its soleley points, I don't really care







.


353pt= best ppd
384pt=good ppd
511pt=bad ppd


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Polska*   Current GPU Work Unit
Project 5758 (R9, C89, G201)
Credit 384

I don't know if thats the informaiton you mean haha. Does it matter in some way what work you get? If its soleley points, I don't really care







.  
It is what the WU is worth in points, but it is also an indicator of the level of difficulty for that particular WU. The more a WU is worth, the more taxing is it for your GPU/CPU. It can be a good indicator of needed improvements via overclocking and cooling. Improving your PPD leads to faster production. Faster production brings us that much closer to desired end result. The end result is a cure. See how it goes around one way and comes back the other way? Circle, circular,....
  
 YouTube - Kevin Nealon - Feel the flow


----------



## Polska

Ok guys thanks.

In order to get a postbit do I have to be in top 1000 for OCN?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
Ok guys thanks.

In order to get a postbit do I have to be in top 1000 for OCN?

Yup, after reaching the top 1000, just post here and wait for a couple days for Chipp to update your postbit:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-post-1-a.html


----------



## nafljhy

is it still top 1000 or is it now top 1500?


----------



## markt

Where's all the gpu deals? I can't find any gx2's.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Where's all the gpu deals? I can't find any gx2's.


If you find any 8800GS's let me know. I'm looking for a 4 pack.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


If you find any 8800GS's let me know. I'm looking for a 4 pack.










Not yet...


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


If you find any 8800GS's let me know. I'm looking for a 4 pack.










i have 4 pack of CL3 vmod'd GSOs?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i have 4 pack of CL3 vmod'd GSOs?


First off, I thought I saw that you weren't going to sell them yet.

Second, what size PSU would be needed to fold all 4 on the same board.

For example: You can easily fold 4 8800GS's with a good 500w, so how big would someone have to go to fold with the volt mods.

PM me if you are interested in selling to me.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


If you find any 8800GS's let me know. I'm looking for a 4 pack.










I still think the 8800GS are gonna be great cards for the price when we finish the 511pt WUs... then we will (hopefully) have 8800GS back to the 4k PPD range.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
First off, I thought I saw that you weren't going to sell them yet.

Second, what size PSU would be needed to fold all 4 on the same board.

For example: You can easily fold 4 8800GS's with a good 500w, so how big would someone have to go to fold with the volt mods.

PM me if you are interested in selling to me.

hmm... the best person to ask about how big of a PSU would you need would be CL3. i haven't had the time to test them out.

yea, i wasn't planning on selling them but that was because i didn't really want to sell them individually.


----------



## nitteo

I just bought an exhaust system for my car. But after seeing Knitelife's 8GPU monster, I feel like returning them and making more folding rigs. LOL.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Well..... when I get time I need to get my second GTX+ folding again and then get 2 8800GTS online and a 8800GT. I'm still waiting on parts. I have a feeling that March will be a good month for me.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I just bought an exhaust system for my car. But after seeing Knitelife's 8GPU monster, I feel like returning them and making more folding rigs. LOL.

haha.. i tihnk that should go into "You know you're addicted to folding when.." thread.

when you become envious of a fellow folder's folding rig and try making one just as good if not better.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
haha.. i tihnk that should go into "You know you're addicted to folding when.." thread.

when you become envious of a fellow folder's folding rig and try making one just as good if not better.









Hmm. That seems to happen everyday. Look at how many people have the 4x8800GS rigs


----------



## nafljhy

hhaha... thats true...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I just bought an exhaust system for my car. But after seeing Knitelife's 8GPU monster, I feel like returning them and making more folding rigs. LOL.













































:la chen:


----------



## Polska

Is there some daily ppd limit to the contribution to the OCN team I though I remember reading something about that (might have been something different).


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Is there some daily ppd limit to the contribution to the OCN team I though I remember reading something about that (might have been something different).


I believe you are thinking about a folding team on OCN. There is no limit to the points you can contribute to the OCN team.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Just got my Opty in for my 939 so I can finally SMP now!

I'm very afraid to try "Linux made easy" though!!!

















It's perfectly fine with me if you're afraid to get more PPD!


----------



## mortimersnerd

You better get folding again error10. Theres going to be 1 mil between us in 2 days or so.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I'm very afraid to try "Linux made easy" though!!!

















Then I shouldn't probably tell you how that blew up in my face.







But then again every linux folding guide does.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


It's perfectly fine with me if you're afraid to get more PPD!









































Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


You better get folding again error10. Theres going to be 1 mil between us in 2 days or so.








































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Then I shouldn't probably tell you how that blew up in my face.







But then again every linux folding guide does.


----------



## 455buick

Sorry I didn't post this yesterday...

nitteo of OCN beating nitteo of OCC!!!! How often does this happen???

Great Job nitteo!


----------



## Tufelhunden

What can I say. I am the fail when it comes to linux. I tried to dual boot ubuntu, nice gui etc. Updated Nvidia drivers, restarted blam, weird dos type prompt. Come to find out need to physically disengage my SLI. Complie the new Nvidia drivers yadda yadda yadda. I give up.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Where's all the gpu deals? I can't find any gx2's.


lol, I







one all sneaky-like from newegg a couple days ago...going to be here tomorrow. I snagged it about an hour before they were all outta stock.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Sorry I didn't post this yesterday...

nitteo of OCN beating nitteo of OCC!!!! How often does this happen???

Great Job nitteo!










ah yes. competing against yourself is always fun


----------



## Tufelhunden

Very nice!!!!!! GJ. That nitteo needs beat.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Sorry I didn't post this yesterday...

nitteo of OCN beating nitteo of OCC!!!! How often does this happen???

Great Job nitteo!










Holy hell with the 17 million...








:

You da man!

EDIT: HEY, look at my new folding millionaire badge/sig/whateveryouwannacallit!


----------



## Polska

Has anyone folded 24/7 for long periods of time (months?). Just a little concerned about constant stress on the pc. I wouldn't mind folding on this rig 24/7 since I don't game much on it these days (still would use for daily browsing/work while folding).


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Sorry I didn't post this yesterday...

nitteo of OCN beating nitteo of OCC!!!! How often does this happen???

Great Job nitteo!









































Quote:



Originally Posted by *zooterboy*


EDIT: HEY, look at my new folding millionaire badge/sig/whateveryouwannacallit!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Has anyone folded 24/7 for long periods of time (months?). Just a little concerned about constant stress on the pc. I wouldn't mind folding on this rig 24/7 since I don't game much on it these days (still would use for daily browsing/work while folding).


I have been GPU folding for over a month on my two cards, and apart from some whistling caps now and again, they seem very happy. They run at good temps with 68% fan, so they seem fine. They were both bought used, but they aren't showing any age at all. They aren't stressed at all. I am typically surfing or burning DVDs or encoding video at the same time also, and my system just hums along without a hitch.


----------



## nafljhy

been folding on my GPUs since GPU2 came out.







they are all good.


----------



## CL3P20

I was folding on my 2x 8800GS's for ~4months before I vmod'd them..and continued folding.. then mod'd them more..and used them to take 8x WR's in the GS rankings. Folding isnt going to kill them, although you might..making them run faster, to fold on


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Sorry I didn't post this yesterday...

nitteo of OCN beating nitteo of OCC!!!! How often does this happen???

Great Job nitteo!










Thanks Buick!


----------



## Valicious

onoes... *cries* my two 8800GSs are down due to a bad bios I flashed...and I can't seem to restore the factory bios








http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4556...ml#post5507704
Can anyone help?


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Has anyone folded 24/7 for long periods of time (months?). Just a little concerned about constant stress on the pc. I wouldn't mind folding on this rig 24/7 since I don't game much on it these days (still would use for daily browsing/work while folding).


Hi Polska,

I've been folding for almost 3 years now. (In a week it will be three years) In all that time, I've been folding 24/7. I have 17 rigs that fold 24/7, and GPU2 folding since July of last year. I do mildly overclock, maybe 10% on average for all of them.

Bottom line - No problems what so ever... I did have a 350W Antec power supply just die. But I expected that with a 8800GT and X2-4400 on it. I have a couple of other rigs with Allied 350W PSU's and they are still folding so far.... Keep your fingers crossed.







I have 2 Antec 500W PSU's as spares if they die though.

So to your question. I think your fine.

I hope this helped,


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


Hi Polska,

I've been folding for almost 3 years now. (In a week it will be three years) In all that time, I've been folding 24/7. I have 17 rigs that fold 24/7, and GPU2 folding since July of last year. I do mildly overclock, maybe 10% on average for all of them.

Bottom line - No problems what so ever... I did have a 350W Antec power supply just die. But I expected that with a 8800GT and X2-4400 on it. I have a couple of other rigs with Allied 350W PSU's and they are still folding so far.... Keep your fingers crossed.







I have 2 Antec 500W PSU's as spares if they die though.

So to your question. I think your fine.

I hope this helped, 


Thats good to hear. Well I assume the PSU will die eventually, that I don't mind. I have had several croak from "regular" use in the past heh. Well its been going for about 18 hours, so here is to being in the 1op 1000 in a week or so







(I hope).


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
Thats good to hear. Well I assume the PSU will die eventually, that I don't mind. I have had several croak from "regular" use in the past heh. Well its been going for about 18 hours, so here is to being in the 1op 1000 in a week or so







(I hope).

Hi Polska,

Your power supply is fine.. No problems there!!
Good luck with your folding and the Top 1000 as well... Always good to have goals...

However, my 2 - 350W power supplies will die this year I predict!









Take care and Fold On,


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi Polska,

Your power supply is fine.. No problems there!!
Good luck with your folding and the Top 1000 as well... Always good to have goals...

However, my 2 - 350W power supplies will die this year I predict!









Take care and Fold On, 

those poor psu's







well at least they will die for a good cause


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I just bought an exhaust system for my car. But after seeing Knitelife's 8GPU monster, I feel like returning them and making more folding rigs. LOL.

Give me 30 days to get everything online, and caught up to your production. Then we will let the folding arms race begin!!!

*Nitteo*



































*Knitelife*

*Then there is always







455Buick and







Markt who may just pass us both up.*


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Give me 30 days to get everything online, and caught up to your production. Then we will let the folding arms race begin!!!

*Nitteo*



































*Knitelife*

*Then there is always







455Buick and







Markt who may just pass us both up.*


I accept the challenge for the PPD Crown.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I accept the challenge for the PPD Crown.









grabs a bowl of popcorn "LET THE GAMES BEGIN"


----------



## Mebby

One day I'll be able to take a crack at that crown to.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I accept the challenge for the PPD Crown.









Their can be only one!!









I love competition.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Their can be only one!!









I love competition.


Since this IS trash talk....

There IS only one right now!









<---------------------------


----------



## markt

Don't count me out yet...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Don't count me out yet...












I know...I cant wait to see the ramp up!


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol Nitteo, hes packing quite the heat... are you sure you can handle it? he was top contender before you stepped in the ring... he has the knowledge, and the power...


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Since this IS trash talk....

There IS only one right now!









<---------------------------


True, I must give you that. You have set the bar quite high.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*











I know...I cant wait to see the ramp up!


I'm working on it , I still have a machine to set up and I'm starting to order my new stuff, I'm also getting those refurb coolermaster psu's for a third of the price of what they were new.


----------



## nafljhy

still more new stuff... this is going to be one great race! :attempts to join but immediately gets left in the dust:


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I accept the challenge for the PPD Crown.










Sits by and


----------



## nitteo

So I got my new exhaust installed before I could change my mind. The 8800GS For Sale thread is going to fund the upgrade (hopefully)!


----------



## jdub

all I can do is warn you guys now... I am gaining 5k ranks a day... watch it


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdub*


all I can do is warn you guys now... I am gaining 5k ranks a day... watch it


Where do you rank on OCN ATM, cause I am looking in the rear view and all I see is the dust I am kicking up








Oh wait, I see Valicious now.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
2 days for me to pass mega_option101, 7.9 months to pass you spaceballs








Hopefully my new 8800gs will cut that time down

Looks like I am still ahead of you














not for long though : (


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Where do you rank on OCN ATM, cause I am looking in the rear view and all I seis the dust I am kicking up








Oh wait, I see Valicious now.










I'm comin for you guys.. *grins*
I haf a bit of a setback with two of my 8800GS's being down after a bad bios flash the last few days, but I just got em both back up and about to toss another 8800 in today


----------



## stan

Wait a minute....Where are you guys? I don't see any of ya


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Looks like I am still ahead of you














not for long though : (


Nope, both valicious and I are past you now. Ta ta









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I'm comin for you guys.. *grins*
I haf a bit of a setback with two of my 8800GS's being down after a bad bios flash the last few days, but I just got em both back up and about to toss another 8800 in today










I have noticed that you aren't gaining on me quite as fast as you were a week ago. Get it together, we've got work to do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stan*


Wait a minute....Where are you guys? I don't see any of ya










Ummmmmm Uhhhhhh Hmmmmmm Yeaaaaaah........

I love my cards


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Nope, both valicious and I are past you now. Ta ta









I have noticed that you aren't gaining on me quite as fast as you were a week ago. Get it together, we've got work to do.

Ummmmmm Uhhhhhh Hmmmmmm Yeaaaaaah........

I love my cards

















just wait till Im get my gpu's back







I'll give yall a run for your money with my new v-mods


----------



## Mebby

Ahh I wish ATi cards had PPD like that!


----------



## hiiyah777

I've been climbing the ranks pretty well, and I'm at 167 now. It turns out that I cannot GPU & CPU fold on my wife's laptop. It apparently draws so much power that it drains the battery even while plugged in. Plus, my wife's laptop REALLY feels the drag.

So regrettably, I've decided to let hers run only the CPU instances, since it will slack down a bit when she uses her computer and she won't feel so much of a performance hit just by surfing the web.

On another note, it appears I'm averaging somewhere around 8,000 ppd. How good is this on the scale of everyone else? I've been climbing the ranks pretty steadily, but where can I expect to plateau? I'll probably be able to get into the top 100, but would I have any chance of making it to the top 50? I'm really just curious.

Also, I just noticed today that they've added those sweet "1 Million+" tags on people's sigs, and that's my new long term goal. So quickly calculating the math, I should hopefully be in the "Millionaire's Club" by the beginning of April. Hopefully sooner if I can get my other GPU up and running and start with the second instance of SMP on my quad.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


I've been climbing the ranks pretty well, and I'm at 167 now. It turns out that I cannot GPU & CPU fold on my wife's laptop. It apparently draws so much power that it drains the battery even while plugged in. Plus, my wife's laptop REALLY feels the drag.

So regrettably, I've decided to let hers run only the CPU instances, since it will slack down a bit when she uses her computer and she won't feel so much of a performance hit just by surfing the web.

On another note, it appears I'm averaging somewhere around 8,000 ppd. How good is this on the scale of everyone else? I've been climbing the ranks pretty steadily, but where can I expect to plateau? I'll probably be able to get into the top 100, but would I have any chance of making it to the top 50? I'm really just curious.

Also, I just noticed today that they've added those sweet "1 Million+" tags on people's sigs, and that's my new long term goal. So quickly calculating the math, I should hopefully be in the "Millionaire's Club" by the beginning of April. Hopefully sooner if I can get my other GPU up and running and start with the second instance of SMP on my quad.


I'm in your top threats list...better watch out!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


So I got my new exhaust installed before I could change my mind. The 8800GS For Sale thread is going to fund the upgrade (hopefully)!


I see another 4000+ views comming again and OCN crawlling to its knees when you get another mega farm upgrade


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I'm in your top threats list...better watch out!










Lol, yeah if you can ever get back up to 10K ppd again! (Which you probably will, looks like you had a setback for a few days, which you'll probably correct).


----------



## markt

How many folding machines can you put on 2 30 amp breakers? hmmm. In addition to the three 15 amp ones I'm on now.....
I'll start with the 2 x gtx 260's and another 9800gtx+


----------



## mortimersnerd

Moar GPUs online now. I have 4 8800GS, 2 9800GTX+ online as of last night. I'm going to have 2 8800GTS and 1 8800GT online by the end of the week.

On a side note, OCN is going to be moving into the #3 spot for 24/hr production in the next couple of days.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Hmmm have a Dirty Duck in my sights. Mwhahaha!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Hmmm have a Dirty Duck in my sights. Mwhahaha!!









And I have both of you in my sights.
Tufelhunden, I will pass you Monday morning, and DirtyDuck will have to wait until after dinner on Monday evening


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
And I have both of you in my sights.
Tufelhunden, I will pass you Monday morning, and DirtyDuck will have to wait until after dinner on Monday evening









I know, I know.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
I know, I know.
















It will be quick and gentle I promise.


----------



## MadCatMk2

rtop2, are you ever gonna get past me or I have to shut everything down first?








C'mon, you can hit 10k, don't be lazy xD


----------



## Valicious

arrrg....this is pissing me off...










It's like that EVERY day, ALL the time


----------



## MadCatMk2

One 2665? How about two?








Have you tried running two clients at the same time?


----------



## H3||scr3am

muhahahah should get into the top 20 producers once I get my new folding rig online







can't wait, here I come boiz and gurls







watch out ! and it'll get me into the millionaires club fasters...get that schweet banner above my sig rig


----------



## azcrazy

hey hell i will love this dam economy to be better , and asus RMA dept work better and u will not be in my rear mirror cause my 4870 is not as good as folder as my other 4 8800 gt's


----------



## H3||scr3am

bwahahaha objects in mirrors may be closer the they appear







watch out because here I come


----------



## azcrazy

dont worry my mobo was shipp two days ago so i will have 2 more 8800 for u to catch


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


One 2665? How about two?








Have you tried running two clients at the same time?


How the heck do you do that?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


How the heck do you do that?


Well, first you run a client, and then another one, installed in another location.

Quads can take advantage of this as long as you *haven't* set "smp -4" in the client you're already running. People say two clients work better than "smp -4" (which is meant to use 4 cores in a single client) so I figured you could try that.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Well, first you run a client, and then another one, installed in another location.

Quads can take advantage of this as long as you *haven't* set "smp -4" in the client you're already running. People say two clients work better than "smp -4" (which is meant to use 4 cores in a single client) so I figured you could try that.


I just have the flag -smp set. Is it a similar process to setting up multiple GPUs? Is there a guide for it?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I just have the flag -smp set. Is it a similar process to setting up multiple GPUs? Is there a guide for it?


The -smp only utilizes 50% of a quad if I'm not mistaken.
Setting up multiple GPUs is described here: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGPUGuide#ntoc4 ..but it looks like you're already doing that in the screenshot..


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


The -smp only utilizes 50% of a quad if I'm not mistaken.
Setting up multiple GPUs is described here: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGPUGuide#ntoc4 ..but it looks like you're already doing that in the screenshot..


I mean a guide for setting up multiple smp cloients. So is that flag -smp 4 or ...? So I just add a 4 to the end of -smp?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I mean a guide for setting up multiple smp cloients. So is that flag -smp 4 or ...? So I just add a 4 to the end of -smp?


If you just use "-smp 4" it replaces "-smp".


----------



## Valicious

Ok, I'm really sorry if I'm appearing really dense, but is there a step-by-step guide for setting up two smp clients?
I know you install them in different directories, but are there tags similar to -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 you need to use? (I would assume so)

Is it as simple as
Current client: C:/fahsmp
New client: C:/fahsmp2


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Ok, I'm really sorry if I'm appearing really dense, but is there a step-by-step guide for setting up two smp clients?
I know you install them in different directories, but are there tags similar to -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 you need to use? (I would assume so)

Is it as simple as
Current client: C:/fahsmp
New client: C:/fahsmp2

Oh, forgot to mention that:
a) Yes, just install to different directories like the ones you mention.
b) During the client's configuration: You have to choose "Machine ID" *1*, for the one client and *2* for the other one so that they don't get mixed up by Stanford servers.
c) It would be a good idea to use the -local flag as well that will:

Quote:

Use configuration files from local directory. This option has no meaning on Linux, but is vital on Windows and Macintosh for running multiple clients on a machine. It instructs the client to read its config information from the client.cfg file in the current directory rather than, on Windows, from the installation directory specified in the registry, or, on Macintosh, the Library/[email protected] directory. Information such as the user name, team name, proxy information, machine ID are maintained in the client.cfg file. The flag ensures that work does not conflict. Use "-local" only if you are planning on running more than one instance of [email protected] on the same machine (this is only useful if you are running on a multi-processor machine). Create as many directories as there are processors on the machine, copy the exe files and client.cfg file into each of these directories, run "FAH3Console -local -config" on each and specify unique machine IDs for each directory (under the Advanced Settings option). From then onwards you may run each copy by switching to its directory and running with the -local flag.
@Edit: So to sum up:
You can do all of the above (run two cliens) or run a single client with the "smp -4" flag


----------



## Valicious

I installed another smp client into a second folder (C:/fahsmp2) and ran install.bat. Everything went fine with that, but when I try to do fah62 -configonly from the command line nothing happens. If I try running fah62.exe, a console windows just flashes on the screen once. I tried copying the config file from the other clients and changing the machine ID in notepad, but that didn't fix anything.
added the -local tag too

I've been reading that people are using VMware...my brain is spinning at all this..


----------



## jdub

trust me you not the only one


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I installed another smp client into a second folder (C:/fahsmp2) and ran install.bat. Everything went fine with that, but when I try to do fah62 -configonly from the command line nothing happens. If I try running fah62.exe, a console windows just flashes on the screen once. I tried copying the config file from the other clients and changing the machine ID in notepad, but that didn't fix anything.
added the -local tag too

I've been reading that people are using VMware...my brain is spinning at all this..


I don't have a quad, actually just got my fist dually!









SO I can't help but try PM'ing gibson, I'm sure he'll walk you through and get you ontrack.


----------



## nafljhy

good lord... one of my GTX+s on my techstation took a massive PPD hit on a 353... i'm only getting 1400PPD... what the heck happened? its a 5767(R4,C123,G135) WU... anyone else take a huge hit on this specific one? mark?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
good lord... one of my GTX+s on my techstation took a massive PPD hit on a 353... i'm only getting 1400PPD... what the heck happened? its a 5767(R4,C123,G135) WU... anyone else take a huge hit on this specific one? mark?

restart the client and check your OC.


----------



## nafljhy

hmm.. odd.. it put itself into standard 2D mode instead of using performance 3D...

EDIT: anyone know how to force set it to perf. 3D in riva?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
good lord... one of my GTX+s on my techstation took a massive PPD hit on a 353... i'm only getting 1400PPD... what the heck happened? its a 5767(R4,C123,G135) WU... anyone else take a huge hit on this specific one? mark?









Not yet, I hope its ok man.
Theres a drop down menu isnt there?


----------



## nafljhy

there is a drop down menu.. but it doesn't change the shaders to 3D..

well... its' working now.. so i won't complain about that.. just gotta spend some more time on rivatuner to figure it all out.


----------



## CL3P20

You trying to 'force performance mode' with Rivatuner?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Just make sure that the settings are the same for 2D and 3D in RivaTuner. It all depends on the application that is running.

*EDIT* Since this is trash talk - Valicious, you just dropped off as a threat in EOC. Wassup with that??


----------



## H3||scr3am

valicious for the dual SMP clients on a Quad its quite simple...

get the 2 clients installed in seperate directories... and configured for SMP with ur name and our team...

then run them both then go into your windows task manager and manually set the affinities, it will up your ppd a bit... but VMware will up it even more. I use 2 VMware clients running Xubuntu


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Just make sure that the settings are the same for 2D and 3D in RivaTuner. It all depends on the application that is running.

*EDIT* Since this is trash talk - Valicious, you just dropped off as a threat in EOC. Wassup with that??


It's called 511s on all my GPUs three times in a row....
back up to ~16k now, plus a few more 'k tomorrow once I put an 8800 in my comp (xfx 8800gs is in my bf's comp with his 9600gt right now, we can get a dremel to file down my southbridge heatsink tomorrow). Only 2.6 months at my current rate to overtake you spaceballs!

We had to put my bf's cards back at stock too







his cpu is at stock and is in the 60Cs and high 80s







. Just mid-50s on cpu and still mid-80s for gfx cards and 57C fot mobo








We wanna buy some fans tonight from jab-tech (I need some loons too) any suggestions? I was thinking 3 88cfm yate loons for his case, then an ultra kaze 155cfm for his cpu cooler..


----------



## Knitelife

Got a few more GPUs up and running this evening. This should tide me over till next weekend. Still have a bit of OCing to do as well, but will get to that once all GPUs are folding.


----------



## Valicious

Jeezus that's a lot of GPUs knitelife!!!


----------



## Oscuro

Soon, I shall regain my status as a top 500 folder!

EOC estimates in under 6 days...


----------



## H3||scr3am

sweet deal knitelife







keep bringing OCNs PPD up up up







can't wait to get my farm up and running







another 25kppd on the board when it goes live


----------



## Valicious

NOOOOO My user overtake list now says I'll never pass spaceballs at my current ppd








Time to crank it up a notch


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Got a few more GPUs up and running this evening. This should tide me over till next weekend. Still have a bit of OCing to do as well, but will get to that once all GPUs are folding.










EPIC.

Nice ramp up Knitelife!

I have given up on Fahmon. I now only use EOC stats as my gauge.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Got a few more GPUs up and running this evening. This should tide me over till next weekend. Still have a bit of OCing to do as well, but will get to that once all GPUs are folding.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I fried another 780i mobo... this is like the 4th one that I have had die (different machines). Good think I had an extra one laying around....


----------



## The Duke

Dang nitteo, I can't even count to that high a PPD


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I fried another 780i mobo... this is like the 4th one that I have had die (different machines). Good think I had an extra one laying around....


Wow high failure rate, What brand?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Wow high failure rate, What brand?


XFX 780i SLI, most likely, according to his sig


----------



## Valicious

Just got the dremel 400 and an extra cutting disk kit...time to add another 8800gs to my rig








Just ordered two from nitteo too. Watch out spaceballs, I'm gunnin for ya!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Wow high failure rate, What brand?

XFX/EVGA. This last one was a XFX. And they all die the same way, having blue screens, then BIOS errors. Then I boot up and it gives a C1 error. I set the RAID settings and reboot to get into windows and it hangs on FF. No display or post....

I think I'm going to go to crossfire boards now....


----------



## mega_option101

Knitelife: EPIC!!!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Knitelife: EPIC!!!

















Look at you and your fancy new avatar!!!

Still won't help you catch me.....Muahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Just got the dremel 400 and an extra cutting disk kit...time to add another 8800gs to my rig








Just ordered two from nitteo too. Watch out spaceballs, I'm gunnin for ya!










/me is waiting in anticipation









Hey, mega_option 101, I just looked at your avatar. Are you gonna punch me in the arm or what?


----------



## jdub

14k points a day on a single pc... just smoking the tires untill I fire up my other 3


----------



## mortimersnerd

My 4 GPU folder is chugging away as usual. My sig rig is back up. I have 2 8800GTS finally going online this week, and my dads new PC gets an 8800GT which will be online before the weekend. I have all of this hardware but it never seems to be working all at once


----------



## nafljhy

i hate when that happens!









i came back home a few days in a row and my circuit breaker and flipped! wasn't b/c of the rigs... nope.. there were some workers outside my apartment using power tools and they happened to choose my apartment for power each time.. so.. yea..


----------



## nitteo

PPD going down as I pull out 8800GS GPUs...now if people can just sell me 9800GX2s for the right price...sheesh.


----------



## azcrazy

hey guys i just got my p5n-e so im going to have 2 more 8800 to my little crew ,but my ram is not playing nice so i will have to wait for another set, but is coming


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


PPD going down as I pull out 8800GS GPUs...now if people can just sell me 9800GX2s for the right price...sheesh.


The 9800GX2 well is running a bit dry at the moment. I am hoping newegg dumps a bunch more recertified soon for $220 each.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


PPD going down as I pull out 8800GS GPUs...now if people can just sell me 9800GX2s for the right price...sheesh.


Thanks Nitteo







I know you'll be hurting on those 4 that you just sold me...

but they will be put towards the cause soon as I find some room for them, never enough PCI-E slots... lol maybe I'll make another cheap AMD based folding rig... but I think I'm pushing the power limits of my basement apartment... 20k more ppd coming up soon I hope


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
PPD going down as I pull out 8800GS GPUs...now if people can just sell me 9800GX2s for the right price...sheesh.

I know you are starting to retool, so just to give you a little push to do it quickly I thought I would give you a little ribbing.

Date: 02/09/2008
Nitteo points today: 137,452








Knitelife points today: 131,126
















I'm coming for you!
















I await your reply!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
I know you are starting to retool, so just to give you a little push to do it quickly I thought I would give you a little ribbing.

Date: 02/09/2008
Nitteo points today: 137,452








Knitelife points today: 131,126
















I'm coming for you!
















I await your reply!










wow, way to really step it up knitelife, glad to see you make it back to OCN


----------



## H3||scr3am

wow, man and if I get all of my gear up and running I'll still not be putting out half of what the 2 of you guys do...

4x 8800GSs vmodded and OCed (20k ppd ish)
4x 9600 GSOs vmodded and OCed (20k ppd ish)
1x 8800 GTX OCed and under water (5k ppd)
2x Q6600s OCed (3.5-4k ppd ea)
1x cheap AM2 X2 (i don't know)

looks like I'm headed for just over 50k ppd







huzzah


----------



## Valicious

something's wrong here...


----------



## jarble

what other gpu's do you have with that one?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


what other gpu's do you have with that one?


a 9600GT...I know, I know 8800gs+9600gt in same rig is bad, I'll be fixing that tonight. I need to cut down the height of my southbridge heatsink cause it's too tall. (aftermarket enzotech I stuck on there)

I just thought it was humerous a cpu was getting more than a gpu


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Thanks Nitteo







I know you'll be hurting on those 4 that you just sold me...

but they will be put towards the cause soon as I find some room for them, never enough PCI-E slots... lol maybe I'll make another cheap AMD based folding rig... but I think I'm pushing the power limits of my basement apartment... 20k more ppd coming up soon I hope










I'll send them out to you today, get those puppies Folding!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


The 9800GX2 well is running a bit dry at the moment. I am hoping newegg dumps a bunch more recertified soon for $220 each.


I hope so too, we are not the only ones, there are other people in [H] looking to buy a few. Seems like I am bidding up against other crazy-folders on eBay. LOL.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I know you are starting to retool, so just to give you a little push to do it quickly I thought I would give you a little ribbing.

Date: 02/09/2008
Nitteo points today: 137,452








Knitelife points today: 131,126
















I'm coming for you!
















I await your reply!


I really am glad to see you back. I started folding when you already stopped, but from what I heard from Buick, you were a power folder...

That is a true statement.

Just check EOC for my reply....


----------



## Marlaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Save it for the trash talk thread










*ABSOLUTLEY NOT* haha.









Cool sounds like you got some cool stuff up and coming, righton!








Just beware i've still got another system up my sleeve ATM, just need to wait on a fresh copy of winders to get her up and rolling.
















contemplates... Vacation or i7.... decisions decisions....

I really hope OCN becomes #1 someday while i'm still walking the planet


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlaman*


*ABSOLUTLEY NOT* haha.









Cool sounds like you got some cool stuff up and coming, righton!








Just beware i've still got another system up my sleeve ATM, just need to wait on a fresh copy of winders to get her up and rolling.
















contemplates... Vacation or i7.... decisions decisions....

I really hope OCN becomes #1 someday while i'm still walking the planet


If you can find a copy of Win7 beta you can have my beta key, since I am not using it, went back to Vista.


----------



## markt

Added another 9800gtx+ and 2 gtx260's, more on the way....


----------



## nafljhy

noooo!! man.. i'm finally right behind you too.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


noooo!! man.. i'm finally right behind you too.










You were getting too close


----------



## nafljhy

aww... boo... thats no fun.. well.. atleast i was above you for a day...


----------



## Vlasov_581

OMG i soo friggin' hate seagate hardrives....i had to reinstall 2 of my rigs














:swearing:


----------



## Valicious

had to take the clocks back a bit on my 8800s, I was getting too many EUEs and unstable machines







I'm nevet gonna catch up at this rate...
I know the answer! Buy more 8800s from Nitteo


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


had to take the clocks back a bit on my 8800s, I was getting too many EUEs and unstable machines







I'm nevet gonna catch up at this rate...
I know the answer! Buy more 8800s from Nitteo










That's my motto, "buy more" works every time...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


had to take the clocks back a bit on my 8800s, I was getting too many EUEs and unstable machines







I'm nevet gonna catch up at this rate...
I know the answer! Buy more 8800s from Nitteo










lol he only has 3 left... and you need slots to put them in first... I got 4 off of him, can't wait until they arrive


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


lol he only has 3 left... and you need slots to put them in first... I got 4 off of him, can't wait until they arrive










Meh.. couldn't get the money in time for the four cards I wanted to get from him.. Looks like I'm not getting paid till the end of the month actually so I'll have to wait even longer till I get some nvidias... -_-

EDIT: Just received a 3340 pt WU on my E8500. Unexistent god, what have I done?? =P
Also http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726 Team PPD explosion ;D


----------



## markt

Freakin thunderstorm, knocked out power for an hour. OOh that rhymed


----------



## Valicious

I actually have three slots open....then both rigs will be full..


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I actually have three slots open....then both rigs will be full..


As long as you put them in my name then there won't be a problem


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


EDIT: Just received a 3340 pt WU on my E8500. Unexistent god, what have I done?? =P
Also http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726 Team PPD explosion ;D


It's because of the Stanford seervers being down. I've had nearly 14,000 points in the last 24 hours instead of the usual 9500-11000.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


As long as you put them in my name then there won't be a problem


















you wish









If only I had the money...buying two was pushing it







*crosses fingers that someone else will have a massive sale*


----------



## Mebby

So close to breaking 200k. :3

Top 400 here I come!

100k -> 200k only took 2 months. Go my little GPU go!


----------



## The Duke

I see how some people are...
They slip in the "Trash Talk" on the Ol Duke in other threads but they don't have the guts to do it in here









I could see if some of them had the OH SO SWEET Millionaire Tag but NOOOOoooo.... still the throw mud


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
I see how some people are...
They slip in the "Trash Talk" on the Ol Duke in other threads but they don't have the guts to do it in here









I could see if some of them had the OH SO SWEET Millionaire Tag but NOOOOoooo.... still the throw mud









get that postbit back you lazy no good for nothing!:swearing:
i love you duke <3


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
I see how some people are...
They slip in the "Trash Talk" on the Ol Duke in other threads but they don't have the guts to do it in here









I could see if some of them had the OH SO SWEET Millionaire Tag but NOOOOoooo.... still the throw mud










I take a crack at that once I get ups to give me my v-moded gpus back


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
get that postbit back you lazy no good for nothing!:swearing:
i love you duke <3









Sure thing... dump the modded 174 drivers, run DCPro, update to the 180.60 Cuda2 drivers and get at least one 8800GT going on the only system thats up and running









And get the server case rails so I can get this pile of parts assembled and into the server cabinet and folding again.









Well, at least you have the [email protected] "M" Tag


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Sure thing... dump the modded 174 drivers, run DCPro, update to the 180.60 Cuda2 drivers and get at least one 8800GT going on the only system thats up and running









And get the server case rails so I can get this pile of parts assembled and into the server cabinet and folding again.









Well, at least you have the [email protected] "M" Tag









Or do what I did, I ran a rig on the coffee table for 6 months till my drunk buddie fell on it!







unbelievably it didn't even stop folding!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Or do what I did, I ran a rig on the coffee table for 6 months till my drunk buddie fell on it!







unbelievably it didn't even stop folding!









Folding didn't cure drunkenness


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 







Folding didn't cure drunkenness


















Thank God!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I see how some people are...
They slip in the "Trash Talk" on the Ol Duke in other threads but they don't have the guts to do it in here









I could see if some of them had the OH SO SWEET Millionaire Tag but NOOOOoooo.... still the throw mud










That's how the young bucks roll, Duke! They see the word "Senior" in your title and they're ready with the mud!!!








OLD GUY!!!!
















GET HIM!!!!


----------



## markt

3 more 9800gtx's on the way, hopefully more to come..


----------



## nafljhy

i hate you.








i want my own friggin house... or i want my apartment rewired... grrr...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Sure thing... dump the modded 174 drivers, run DCPro, update to the 180.60 Cuda2 drivers and get at least one 8800GT going on the only system thats up and running









And get the server case rails so I can get this pile of parts assembled and into the server cabinet and folding again.









Well, at least you have the [email protected] "M" Tag









Pictures too









The whole camera thing brings back so many Trash talking memories back


----------



## RyanRacer48

Well Gents .. add a ton more cpus to the folding list cuz I'm a first time folder and I'm comin w/ lots of q6600's at my disposal on top of my sig rig and other home computers.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RyanRacer48*


Well Gents .. add a ton more cpus to the folding list cuz I'm a first time folder and I'm comin w/ lots of q6600's at my disposal on top of my sig rig and other home computers.


NICE! Welcome to the FOLD!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Pictures too









The whole camera thing brings back so many Trash talking memories back










NO, we are not going to get back on the camera thing! Let it die.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


NO, we are not going to get back on the camera thing! Let it die.










Never!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i hate you.








i want my own friggin house... or i want my apartment rewired... grrr...


See if you have any open spots for more breakers, I had 2 open spots on mine and ran 2 x 30 amp breakers and bought 250' of 12/2 wire and ran 2 new circuits dedicated for my office.


----------



## nafljhy

i can't exactly rewire my apartment though... can i?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i can't exactly rewire my apartment though... can i?

That would be hard if its a multifloor and you don't have a drop ceiling. I would consider running extension cords. For example, your microwave is probably on its own circuit. Get a UPS unit and then put the PC on battery backup, then run it to the same outlet as teh microwave. When you turn the microwave on, there will be a voltage drop and the UPS will kick in, but as long as you don't use it for more than your UPS can support, it will be fine.


----------



## nafljhy

i'm on the bottom floor of my apartment complex if that means anything. lol.. i was thinking about running a rig off the top of my fridge....









most of the apartment is 15A.. the kitchen is 20A, the range is 30A, the AC is 40A.. i can't think of anything else.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i'm on the bottom floor of my apartment complex if that means anything. lol.. i was thinking about running a rig off the top of my fridge....









Do you have a breaker box? Usually there are 2-3 dedicated circuits for the kitchen. Also, there will be one for the bathroom. If you don't have any women in your apartment then you don't have to worry about tripping that one. If you disperse the rigs about the apartment on different circuits you should be set.


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. i live by myself. yea.. i was thinking about using the kitchen range's breaker.. 40A right there.. or using the 20A for normal kitchen use. the bathroom should also be 15A.

i've been thinking about doing that but eh.. i just sold the excess so maybe later on.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i can't exactly rewire my apartment though... can i?

You know your addicted to [email protected] when you are thinking about re-wiring an apartment.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
haha.. i live by myself. yea.. i was thinking about using the kitchen range's breaker.. 40A right there.. or using the 20A for normal kitchen use. the bathroom should also be 15A.

i've been thinking about doing that but eh.. i just sold the excess so maybe later on.









Well...... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130432

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ster-psus.html


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
You know your addicted to [email protected] when you are thinking about re-wiring an apartment.









cut the drywall ceiling and tap into your next floor neighbors


----------



## nafljhy

you're just fueling me to get more aren't you?









EDIT: haha! i could do that! my apartment is a wreck.. i have leaks and stuff. gonna talk to my landlord and see what they are going to do about it. i'll see if i can get them to rewire my place.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
You know your addicted to [email protected] when you are thinking about re-wiring an apartment.









oh how true it is. and to top it off, my inspriation came from you and this forum.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 







cut the drywall ceiling and tap into your next floor neighbors

That simply wouldn't be good enough. You have to get the neighbors on either side of you as well as the one above you


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i'm on the bottom floor of my apartment complex if that means anything. lol.. i was thinking about running a rig off the top of my fridge....









most of the apartment is 15A.. the kitchen is 20A, the range is 30A, the AC is 40A.. i can't think of anything else.










The 15A breakers probaly have 14gauge wire, you cant put too much o0n there. The kitchen with 20A is good but remember a toaster and microwave even a coffeepot might flip the breaker if you are using it. Those three items use alot of wattage.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
NO, we are not going to get back on the camera thing! Let it die.









I knew someone would remember
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Never!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I knew someone would remember

































Oh, I remember...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Oh, I remember...


----------



## spaceballsrules

Ok I just ordered the Foxconn A79A-S with 4 PCI-E slots. Now my 8800GTS' G92 will actually have 2.0 connections. I wonder if that will affect my PPDs at all.
Also got the PhII 940, so that should net some decent PPD as well.
Now if I could just figure out what other cards I want sitting next to my current cards








Oh yeah, since this trash talk....You are all going down!!


----------



## mega_option101

*plots a plan to intercept the package before it gets to him*


----------



## Mebby

I just broke 200k. =D Thats 80% of whats needed to join the million club.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


I just broke 200k. =D Thats 80% of whats needed to join the million club.










I think you meant to say you only need 80% more...200k is 20% of 1m points...


----------



## gibsonnova74

What's this? Gibby is starting to come back from the dead?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=280066


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


What's this? Gibby is starting to come back from the dead?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=280066


Take cover!!!!!!!


----------



## Livinstrong

I just ordered a [email protected] rig...http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...lding-rig.html

I'm expecting at least 10k ppd


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


What's this? Gibby is starting to come back from the dead?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=280066



I may have to visit u one of this nights


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


What's this? Gibby is starting to come back from the dead?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=280066


Also, did you hear the news???

Switching your clients over to the username, "mega_option101" makes them more reliable and stable


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Livinstrong*


I just ordered a [email protected] rig...http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-l...lding-rig.html

I'm expecting at least 10k ppd


Congratulations, you will have to post your results.









Edit: Again with that Mega?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Congratulations, you will have to post your results.









Edit: Again with that Mega?


----------



## =Digger=

Hmmm, this GPU folding thing might just catch on.....








The cake is a lie!
The cake is a lie!

Now maybe people will let the camera thing rest for a while.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Also, did you hear the news???

Switching your clients over to the username, "mega_option101" makes them more reliable and stable


















gotta switch over one of my rigs then.. been a bit unstable as of late.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Hmmm, this GPU folding thing might just catch on.....








The cake is a lie!
The cake is a lie!

Now maybe people will let the camera thing rest for a while.










Yeah, you go boy!


----------



## spaceballsrules

What camera thing?

Oh mega-option 101, I sent the new mobo and cpu to your place. I hope that's OK








Damn it, I looked at your avatar again


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Also, did you hear the news???

Switching your clients over to the username, "mega_option101" makes them more reliable and stable










That may be, but if you switch the username to "hiiyah777", it automatically starts earning points faster. Think of it as an efficiency booster.

Also, it lowers your electric bills, so definitely give it a shot.


----------



## spaceballsrules

If you reply to this thread - http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4612...ml#post5582147 - angels will come and kiss you in your sleep
















If you respond to this thread - http://www.overclock.net/wanted/4612...ml#post5582192 - they will *censored* while *censored*, then flip you over and *censored* *censored* and then *censored*


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 







gotta switch over one of my rigs then.. been a bit unstable as of late.









Just trying to help out









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
What camera thing?

Oh mega-option 101, I sent the new mobo and cpu to your place. I hope that's OK








Damn it, I looked at your avatar again









Long story.... I don't think that it would be appropriate going into anymore details here. It needs to die like gibson said
















No hard feelings though!

Also, I will be waiting for your package! Thanks for the present









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
That may be, but if you switch the username to "hiiyah777", it automatically starts earning points faster. Think of it as an efficiency booster.

Also, it lowers your electric bills, so definitely give it a shot.









GET OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sabermetrics

muwhahahah... just got my "new" folding rig up as well as some new specs for my sig rig









Check it out: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...2-folding.html

Perhaps 23,000 ppd... maybe more?


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


GET OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!

















You're just jealous!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
That may be, but if you switch the username to "hiiyah777", it automatically starts earning points faster. Think of it as an efficiency booster.

Also, it lowers your electric bills, so definitely give it a shot.









But if you use "LicheLord" It will rise from the dead by itself!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
If you reply to this thread - http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4612...ml#post5582147 - angels will come and kiss you in your sleep
















If you respond to this thread - http://www.overclock.net/wanted/4612...ml#post5582192 - they will *censored* while *censored*, then flip you over and *censored* *censored* and then *censored*









Angels or succubi????










Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
muwhahahah... just got my "new" folding rig up as well as some new specs for my sig rig









Check it out: http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...2-folding.html

Perhaps 23,000 ppd... maybe more?

























You better get another one ready Gibson is back on the Prowl!!!


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I've gained ~50 positions on the team 37726 in the last 18 hours (now at #886).

Ahhhh!! I've been bitten by the bug! My browser has been locked to http://folding.stanford.edu/ and www.kakaostats.com all day...


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


I've gained ~50 positions on the team 37726 in the last 18 hours (now at #886).

Ahhhh!! I've been bitten by the bug! My browser has been locked to http://folding.stanford.edu/ and www.kakaostats.com all day...


^^ Much better for updates:
ExtremeOC Folding stats update (Link for 37726 natch!)

And for all of you that have Vista...
You can easily add a Folding sidebar gadget:
[email protected] Stats Sidebar Feeder
So your stats are constantly within view and within 1 click for details








Cheers ALL


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I think you meant to say you only need 80% more...200k is 20% of 1m points...









Doh, your right. It was quite late though when I posted.


----------



## markt

I'd be hitting 90k ppd if my psu's would get here....I keep having random shutdowns from the lesser psu's.


----------



## Hueristic

I'll finally have another gpu online soon, got a working 775 uni today. Can't believe I wasted 4 months on doa cpu .


----------



## jarble

looks like we will be kicking more *** soon with all the rigs people are bringing on line


----------



## mortimersnerd

Another 8800GT online


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


looks like we will be kicking more *** soon with all the rigs people are bringing on line












Too true, I just finished building #4, and am waiting for budget (read wife's permission







) to finish folding rig #5.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

I am sitting on 3 9800GTs that I am waiting on a CPU for. So by later in the week I should have those online and pumpin.

Added a 4870 to an image editing station and it folds when available at about 2500 - 3500 PPD when it is not eue'ed.....


----------



## azcrazy

Hey Tandem , what are ur clocks in the 4870.
Im setting up my p5ne with a pair of 8800gt's , so now i will have 3 8800 and 1 4870 all doing avrg of 4500 PPD


----------



## MadCatMk2

Okay guys, let's get stable above 2M PPD


----------



## sabermetrics




----------



## azcrazy

I will be there ,once i get my 650i to run the second card


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
Hey Tandem , what are ur clocks in the 4870.
Im setting up my p5ne with a pair of 8800gt's , so now i will have 3 8800 and 1 4870 all doing avrg of 4500 PPD

It is running stock clocks of 780 / 950, 63% fan and 53C. This is my first ATI in several years, but my first mission was to get it to fold without eue's. XP compatibility seems to have done the trick. I hope.

Uh and text is better with the ATI than NVIDIA on this machine's HP LP3065, images seem more crisp as well with ATI.


----------



## azcrazy

No tandem ,950 on memory will create more temp, drop it to 750, and give a little boost to ur core , i haven't been able to run it higher than 820, and is folding 24/7 ,with a temp of 62Âºc, i haven't seen a PPD improvement with higher memory clocks ,I saw higher temps , give it a shot and see what u get.

my 4870 is running 820/720 100% fan with a temp of 65Âºc max.

i do 3K PPD with 511W/u, 4800 PPD with 384W/u, 4300 with 477W/U.


----------



## Valicious

rig was down for a few days longer than I expected, but just added 3 more 8800GSs









Watch out spaceballs!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
rig was down for a few days longer than I expected, but just added 3 more 8800GSs









Watch out spaceballs!

Get him Val!


----------



## Valicious

arg! I'm one vga to dvi adapter short (only have 4) so one gs is gonna be down for a few days until the ones I ordered get here. I need to mail out SnickieX's 9600GT he bought from me tomorrow too, so make that two cards that will be down for a couple days. ;__;


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


arg! I'm one vga to dvi adapter short (only have 4) so one gs is gonna be down for a few days until the ones I ordered get here. I need to mail out SnickieX's 9600GT he bought from me tomorrow too, so make that two cards that will be down for a couple days. ;__;


Thats gotta suck, not being able to fold because of an adaptor.... I have those EVERYWHERE. Next time you need one, pm me .


----------



## Valicious

thanks a bunch








I ordered two off ebay, $1 each with $0.75 shipping







I checked at Radioshack, they wanted $16 for one









it's shipping from Hong Kong though


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


thanks a bunch








I ordered two off ebay, $1 each with $0.75 shipping







I checked at Radioshack, they wanted $16 for one









it's shipping from Hong Kong though










China even has cheap shipping????The chinese are going to OWN us. And Obama is going to sell us, cheap...


----------



## Valicious

*whimpers*


----------



## Tufelhunden

I see you back there Mega trying to be all sly.







. Not happening!


----------



## nitteo

'egg Video Card Sweepstakes:

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail...-_-Sweepstakes


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


What's this? Gibby is starting to come back from the dead?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=280066


Thats how I've been feeling for almost a week now








I believe it was last thursday I promised to get at least one card back up and folding, but i've been sick







So ATM, and if all is well with this PC and 8800GT, the current GPU WU which is about 1/3 complete will mark my return to folding. Its been a long time overdue and I do hope to get more systems reassembled and folding in the near future so my little farm can regrow and prosper. 
So flame away, other than the last week, I have no good excuse and deserve it


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


'egg Video Card Sweepstakes:

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail...-_-Sweepstakes


excluding Rhode Island


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


excluding Rhode Island































The 5 gamers living there will be devastated.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


The 5 gamers living there will be devastated.



































































:sozo :


----------



## The Duke

666 active OCN users of [email protected]








I'll be putting a stop to that today


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
666 active OCN users of [email protected]








I'll be putting a stop to that today


----------



## mortimersnerd

Comon Duke, get it in gear








j/k

Its nice to see your coming back, but make sure there are pics!

---
Mr. Gibson, I see you are back at it. I'm powering on more rigs to stay ahead of your in the 24hr production list. How many more rigs do you have? I may have to make another newegg order









---
Most of the "garden" is...well, growing. I now have:
1 Q6600
2 9800GTX+
4 8800GS
2 8800GTS G92
1 8800GT
---
It should be good enough for now. I'm going to be doing some renderings for work and I discovered that Blender3d will let you render across multiple machines. I'm working on a system so that it can render across the GPUs, which means more rigs funded by work.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Well, I got my rigs going last week and just look at 'em go!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Holy cow! Very nice! Ummm I cannot talk smack about that.


----------



## Hueristic

WOOT!!!

I have to mod a Hs before getting my next system online.









Still working on furnace so hopefully will get it done tomorrow!

gawd My projects pile up faster than I can do them!!!!!


----------



## mortimersnerd

I came home to find this


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I came home to find this




















Aren't 353 point WU nice? My favorite flavor...


----------



## markt

OK, for this month I'm going to see how the power bill goes. If its within budget, I'm taking the farm to another level if you know what I mean








I'm still waiting on 2 coolermaster 750watt psu's but i have 17 9800 gtx's and 2 gtx 260's. Some are underclocked til the psu's comes in


----------



## nitteo

I have a burning smell coming out of a PSU.

Stop folding and turn off and replace? Or just let it die while on duty?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I have a burning smell coming out of a PSU.

Stop folding and turn off and replace? Or just let it die while on duty?


I'd replace don't want it taking out the rest of the system.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I have a burning smell coming out of a PSU.

Stop folding and turn off and replace? Or just let it die while on duty?


Stop folding and replace... you may take out a couple other components if you leave it and it burns out

BTW, nitteo, you've been overtaken by Knitelife!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I have a burning smell coming out of a PSU.

Stop folding and turn off and replace? Or just let it die while on duty?


You may blow a capacitor, which would be cool, but bad for the rest of the system since the explosion would do some damage. I would just power it down. Its not worth running it.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


BTW, nitteo, you've been overtaken by Knitelife!










Are you sure you want to kick the bear.....


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Are you sure you want to kick the bear.....










Sure!! As long as the bear chases someone else.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Sure!! As long as the bear chases someone else.










*starts packing food and clothing for shelter*


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Sure!! As long as the bear chases someone else.










Just remember you don't have to be the fastest, you just have to outrun 1 person...


----------



## nitteo

Ok. Powering down...

And I know Knitelife has "passed" me...just taking my farm for a "pit stop."


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Stop folding and turn off and replace? Or just let it die while on duty?


Depends, I let um die because it's easier to repair. :d you replace so I'd say swap it out and rma.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I've had a lot of 353pt Wus today. I should be getting 32,485 points today. I need to get the rest of the cards OCed and stable. Only my 8800GSs are OCed right now. I should be able to get an extra 3k ppd out of them.

I had a rig reboot in the night. It rebooted around 4am after updating and I didn't catch it until 1pm. There is only 1 8800GT in it, so it wasn't as bad as it could have been. I should get nice and comfy at 33k ppd though.


----------



## jarble

incoming trash!!!!!!!!!!!!! in the form of 2 freshly modded 8800gt's with 3 all beef patty's (v-core) bun's (v-mem) and the secret sauce


----------



## Valicious

I've been getting all 511s on all my 5 8800GSs....my ppd has dropped to 13-14k from 18.5k







starting up 511 #5 for each card..


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I've been getting all 511s on all my 5 8800GSs....my ppd has dropped to 13-14k from 18.5k







starting up 511 #5 for each card..

Hey Val, so the cards go up to 4k with 353s? I am thinking its some kind of Temp issue, where the card throttles down because it is working hard on a 511.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Hey Val, so the cards go up to 4k with 353s? I am thinking its some kind of Temp issue, where the card throttles down because it is working hard on a 511.

That thought did cross my mind, but it's happening with my Asus ones too. They were always fine until just yesterday after I put them back in (with the new evga cards) after redoing my loop.

Strange, now they do ~2800ppd on a 511..tempa still at 88/63/60 (idle)/87 at 700/1750/800


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
That thought did cross my mind, but it's happening with my Asus ones too. They were always fine until just yesterday after I put them back in (with the new evga cards) after redoing my loop.

Strange, now they do ~2800ppd on a 511..tempa still at 88/63/60 (idle)/87 at 700/1750/800

2800ppd at those clocks sound about right, I was getting those numbers with my old Asus 8800GS on 511's


----------



## azcrazy

Val u may want to up ur shader strap to 1836 to get like 100 to 200 more ppd


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Ok. Powering down...

And I know Knitelife has "passed" me...just taking my farm for a "pit stop."


Passing is kind of relative at the moment. I may be passing him, but I am about 20 laps down as far as points go atm. He would have to shut down for a few months for me to actually "pass him"

I do think we both have not shown our full hands. 
I dont think this will likely be sorted out till both of us are in the 200K+ppd range.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Passing is kind of relative at the moment. I may be passing him, but I am about 20 laps down as far as points go atm. He would have to shut down for a few months for me to actually "pass him"

I do think we both have not shown our full hands. 
I dont think this will likely be sorted out till both of us are in the 200K+ppd range.


200K+???

*faints*


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I've had a lot of 353pt Wus today. I should be getting 32,485 points today. I need to get the rest of the cards OCed and stable. Only my 8800GSs are OCed right now. I should be able to get an extra 3k ppd out of them.

I had a rig reboot in the night. It rebooted around 4am after updating and I didn't catch it until 1pm. There is only 1 8800GT in it, so it wasn't as bad as it could have been. I should get nice and comfy at 33k ppd though.


I put the [email protected] in the startup in case the system reboots.









And I put it in service mode on peops systems that don't know how to start it *cough*.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Passing is kind of relative at the moment. I may be passing him, but I am about 20 laps down as far as points go atm. He would have to shut down for a few months for me to actually "pass him"

I do think we both have not shown our full hands. 
I dont think this will likely be sorted out till both of us are in the 200K+ppd range.


200K+ wow







, u guys must







at my 11K farm


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
200K+ wow







, u guys must







at my 11K farm

They snicker at our feeble attempts!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Passing is kind of relative at the moment. I may be passing him, but I am about 20 laps down as far as points go atm. He would have to shut down for a few months for me to actually "pass him"

I do think we both have not shown our full hands.
I dont think this will likely be sorted out till both of us are in the 200K+ppd range.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
200K+ wow







, u guys must







at my 11K farm

They better NOT


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
They better NOT









No sniveling from anybody! All efforts are greatly appreciated. From flower pot to garden to farm. Everything counts.

I am still waiting on my AMD CPUs/Mobos to really get the farm going.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
Val u may want to up ur shader strap to 1836 to get like 100 to 200 more ppd

my shader's at 1750 and already atifacting a bit. It's fine for my purposes (I dont game), but I don't think it'll go any further. Would leaving the core clock at 550 (stock) as opposed to 700 help any?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
my shader's at 1750 and already atifacting a bit. It's fine for my purposes (I dont game), but I don't think it'll go any further. Would leaving the core clock at 550 (stock) as opposed to 700 help any?

You just had to get the 3666 post didn't you


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
my shader's at 1750 and already atifacting a bit. It's fine for my purposes (I dont game), but I don't think it'll go any further. Would leaving the core clock at 550 (stock) as opposed to 700 help any?

The strap is not @1750 is @ 1726, 1750 is stock for must nvidia cards.
700 core im not sure but i can tell u that will warm up ur card ,and if u move the memory the temp will be worst


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
You just had to get the 3666 post didn't you









What can I say? I have a bit of devil in me


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
The strap is not @1750 is @ 1726, 1750 is stock for must nvidia cards

These came at 1350 stock...what about the core clock? Would lowering it let me increase my shader higher?

Sorry for the doublepost


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
What can I say? I have a bit of devil in me
























oh sure, brag about it


----------



## H3||scr3am

ever though of volt modding the cards? more voltage can help stabalize the clock speeds.. and the 8800GSs are fairly simple... hows your hand at a soldering iron?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


hows your hand at a soldering iron?


Wanna know how I got these scars?


----------



## H3||scr3am

straightening or curling iron?







I've burned myself on my soldering iron :S but I still solder


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


These came at 1350 stock...what about the core clock? Would lowering it let me increase my shader higher?

Sorry for the doublepost


For some reason i tough u had a GT,u may be pushing ur GS a bit too much , and like HELLS said , Vmodidng will be ur next option.

I always lower the core and the memory for temps purpose , my GT stock is 700/1750/1000 , and i have it running @ 600/1726/700 , which give me a drop of 5 or 6Âºc, single slot though.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


For some reason i tough u had a GT,u may be pushing ur GS a bit too much , and like HELLS said , Vmodidng will be ur next option


Temps are already pushing dangerous...89C on first and fourth...not sure I wanna vmod


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Temps are already pushing dangerous...89C on first and fourth...not sure I wanna vmod


Yea my single slot gets warm too up to 87Âºc , thats why i wana trade it for a dual , which only get to 75Âºc on the 511 W/U


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
What can I say? I have a bit of devil in me
















I may as well, it seems.... Woke up, checked the Stanford site's team 37726 rankings and found this


















Muahahahaha!!























I was in spot #939 three days ago... not bad at all!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Satan and Beelzebub are showing up all over the place lately. Sup wif dat?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Satan and Beelzebub are showing up all over the place lately. Sup wif dat?

The apocalypse is coming


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
The apocalypse is coming









yes it is









wait in fear as my farm makes its way back home


----------



## Valicious

not everything is up and running yet either


----------



## CL3P20

Im easing back into the rankings slowly..just got one of my main folders up after a long needed reworking of the case and WC system... Only pulling ~6k PPD right now, with it..gotta get the other SMP client going still.

*One of my prize GS's is starting to show its age...







NAN's detected, after any shader speed above the 1836 strap. Ohh well.. it folded for ~8months at 2106 strap..and then went rounds for a few weeks on my chiller for extreme testing. Its hardly 'dead' ..folding ~4800 PPD ..just a little sad about the PPD loss.. + 2106 strap was sooo nice for gaming too.. le' cry.. le' whine..


----------



## nitteo

Well I started some SMACK talk with the EVGA Team:

POST #11

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...ey=&#100477832


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Well I started some SMACK talk with the EVGA Team:

POST #11

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=�


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Well I started some SMACK talk with the EVGA Team:

POST #11

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...&mpage=1&key=?


you make me


----------



## Tufelhunden

Coming for you Chlywily!! I know, I know, not on your radar yet, but trust me on this one.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Well I started some SMACK talk with the EVGA Team:

POST #11

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=�










nitteo


----------



## Tufelhunden

Actually what is truly amazing is we hit 2.1 million points yesterday, with nitteo's farm not producing at top speed.









BTW is farm the correct term for nitteo and some of the other rigs. Perhaps hydroponic plant would be better or industrial farm?


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Well I started some SMACK talk with the EVGA Team:

POST #11

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...ey=&#100477832


Another thing to point out is we dont have any huge farms run by IT managers that do not actually pay the electric bill, or pay for the hardware used.

I do think what barnetworks is doing is great, dont get me wrong, and every bit helps.

But as far as smack talking goes... self funded, self built farms are a different breed.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Another thing to point out is we dont have any huge farms run by IT managers that do not actually pay the electric bill, or pay for the hardware used.

I do think what barnetworks is doing is great, dont get me wrong, and every bit helps.

But as far as smack talking goes... self funded, self built farms are a different breed.










and what is amazing is you guys are pushing almost as much ppd as they are and you fund it yourselfes


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Well I started some SMACK talk with the EVGA Team:

POST #11

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...ey=&#100477832











Why am I not


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Well I started some SMACK talk with the EVGA Team:

POST #11

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=�



[email protected] intarwebwars! RWAR!


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Another thing to point out is we dont have any huge farms run by IT managers that do not actually pay the electric bill, or pay for the hardware used.

I do think what barnetworks is doing is great, dont get me wrong, and every bit helps.

But as far as smack talking goes... self funded, self built farms are a different breed.


It will be great to have such of SPONSOR (EVGA),but o well we are here for the long run, and economy is not at is best







, but we still manage to be on top


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


It will be great to have such of SPONSOR (EVGA),but o well we are here for the long run, and economy is not at is best







, but we still manage to be on top










We do pretty good for being down 400 active folders to EVGA. Now if we could just get some more folders from the forum.


----------



## corky dorkelson

I am putting XFX stickers over my Evga cards tonight.

YOU SUCKAS AIN"T GOT NOTHIN ON OCN


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


I am putting XFX stickers over my Evga cards tonight.

YOU SUCKAS AIN"T GOT NOTHIN ON OCN


i will not put nothing on top of them, i will take them off


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
I am putting XFX stickers over my Evga cards tonight.

YOU SUCKAS AIN"T GOT NOTHIN ON OCN

Made me lol. That's siggable.

Can't wait to get my other folding rig up


----------



## MadCatMk2

Looks like OCN will be #10 tomorrow in matters of total points and at this rate, we'll soon be #2 PPD-wise.
ORGASMADGMENFADMFM


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Looks like OCN will be #10 tomorrow in matters of total points and at this rate, we'll soon be #2 PPD-wise.
ORGASMADGMENFADMFM


Going by EOC we got about 1.1 months to #10...


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
I am putting XFX stickers over my Evga cards tonight.

YOU SUCKAS AIN"T GOT NOTHIN ON OCN


Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
i will not put nothing on top of them, i will take them off









I've been getting msi cards lately anyway lol.

I knew something was up when my points didnt seem right, I'm waiting on psu's (still) and some of my machine have been randomly cutting out.

Just remember if your machine cuts out on you, check your config (username and team number). Sometimes I lose it apparently. I have been folding "anonymously" on 2 cards for god knows how long....


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I've been getting msi cards lately anyway lol.

I knew something was up when my points didnt seem right, I'm waiting on psu's (still) and some of my machine have been randomly cutting out.

Just remember if your machine cuts out on you, check your config (username and team number). Sometimes I lose it apparently. I have been folding "anonymously" on 2 cards for god knows how long....

oh my.. thats not good.

*goes to check on gpus*

EDIT: phew! just checked and they are all still under my name.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
oh my.. thats not good.

*goes to check on gpus*

EDIT: phew! just checked and they are all still under my name.

Trust me it happens.









What scares me is I've used 2400 kwh from feb. 3rd- this morning


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Trust me it happens.









man.. that means i need to check on them when the circuit flips.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Well I started some SMACK talk with the EVGA Team:

POST #11

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=�



























































:appla ud:


----------



## hiiyah777

EVGA is up to something, I can smell it.....

When you fold on an EVGA card, it automatically steals 30% of your points and attributes them to the EVGA team.

It's true, look it up.









We need to unite and get that XFX rep of ours to steal us 45% from everyone else!


----------



## K092084

Just ordered a 9800gtx+ SC to add to my collection. Hope the wife doesn't find out.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Just ordered a 9800gtx+ SC to add to my collection. Hope the wife doesn't find out.

Ahh yes the CFO. Been trying to figure out how to get 2 285 into the house without her seeing. Hmmmm.







She sees all!


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Another thing to point out is we dont have any huge farms run by IT managers that do not actually pay the electric bill, or pay for the hardware used.

I do think what barnetworks is doing is great, dont get me wrong, and every bit helps.

But as far as smack talking goes... self funded, self built farms are a different breed.

We should try to find some IT managers and get them on board for our team. Really wish I could get the part of the company I work for to start folding, now if I could get the whole company doing it, the PPD would most likely be crazy.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
EVGA is up to something, I can smell it.....

When you fold on an EVGA card, it automatically steals 30% of your points and attributes them to the EVGA team.

It's true, look it up.









We need to unite and get that XFX rep of ours to steal us 45% from everyone else!

Putting "mega_option101" as your username protects you from that


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Ahh yes the CFO. Been trying to figure out how to get 2 285 into the house without her seeing. Hmmmm.







She sees all!
















well luckily my wife isn't to computer literate all I do is just tell her I am working on the computers again and thats pretty much the end of it, just hope it doesn't raise the power bill to much.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Putting "mega_option101" as your username protects you from that

















still at it eh?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 







still at it eh?

he/she never stopped


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Putting "mega_option101" as your username protects you from that









You dont give up do u?


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Putting "mega_option101" as your username protects you from that










My username gives efficiency boosts though, you can't forget about that.

Protection or better efficiency? You be the judge.

By the way, Mega, why don't you let me come over to your house for an afternoon? I'll tweak your machines for you.

Don't worry about what I'm typing..







...look the other way....there!....finished.....









Now don't ever edit your [email protected] settings again, I've got it working nice and right for you. That'll be $100. Just send me a check whenever.


----------



## Valicious

so all kidding aside, is there something wrong with evga cards? I thought they were considered some of the best, up there with xfx.

So any advice for my setup? I really wanna start churning out as much ppd as I possibly can.

Rif #1:
[email protected]
2 x Asus EN8800GSs w/ 1750 shader clock
2 x EVGA 8800GSs w/ 1750 shader clock

Rig #2:
[email protected] (still working on bringing temps under control before OCing it)
1 x XFX alpha dog 8800GS at 700/1750/800

Getting around 16-18kppd from everything (minus one evga due to no dummy plug)
I'd like to add more 8800s to rig #2 if I can find some good deals








setpriority is high for all of them


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


so all kidding aside, why all the hate toward evga? I thought they were considered some of the best, up there with xfx.

So any advice for my setup? I really wanna start churning out as much ppd as I possibly can.

Rif #1:
[email protected]
2 x Asus EN8800GSs w/ 1750 shader clock
2 x EVGA 8800GSs w/ 1750 shader clock

Rig #2:
[email protected] (still working on bringing temps under control before OCing it)
1 x XFX alpha dog 8800GS at 700/1750/800

Getting around 16-18kppd from everything (minus one evga due to no dummy plug)
I'd like to add more 8800s to rig #2 if I can find some good deals








setpriority is high for all of them


EVGA is great. I personally love there cards. This is all just "Friendly Trash Talking". They are folding, we are folding, thats great for folding!!! And the extra competition will hopefully push them and us.

95% of my farm is EVGA atm and I cant complain.

As far as your setup. You are correct on adding more GS gpus. Since you already have a second rig going, might as well fill the slots.


----------



## nafljhy

hehe, its not hate. just friendly trash talking.









my rigs have the priorities at realtime.


----------



## sabermetrics




----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


so all kidding aside


i see u in my rear mirror, but it will take u 1 year to catch me


----------



## nafljhy

nice saber!


----------



## Valicious

post fixed

meant more is there something wrong with them? I guess I've just heard a lot of people switching from evga to other cards.

azcrazy: lemme get my 5th 8800 folding, then we'll ssee what that time estimate says


----------



## nafljhy

i don't think there is anything wrong with their cards... it might just be cheaper upgradeable cards compared to evga is all.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*









still at it eh?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


he/she never stopped











Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


You dont give up do u?






































Never stop the fight









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


My username gives efficiency boosts though, you can't forget about that.

Protection or better efficiency? You be the judge.

By the way, Mega, why don't you let me come over to your house for an afternoon? I'll tweak your machines for you.

Don't worry about what I'm typing..







...look the other way....there!....finished.....









Now don't ever edit your [email protected] settings again, I've got it working nice and right for you. That'll be $100. Just send me a check whenever.


























Come over anytime









I have a big backyard... Make sure that you bring a shovel... I had to get rid of it last time


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*



































nice job cracking the top 20


----------



## nafljhy

hmm... i need to start up my SMP clients again.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


azcrazy: lemme get my 5th 8800 folding, then we'll ssee what that time estimate says










By then i will have my 5th GT on line too!!!!!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Come over anytime









I have a big backyard... Make sure that you bring a shovel... I had to get rid of it last time
























You need me to bring a shovel, huh? Why's that?

Oh yeah! I know why! You need to dig yourself out from where I BURIED YOU back in the 270's!!!

Yeah come on up at least in the top 150, then maybe I'll let you play in MY backyard!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


You need me to bring a shovel, huh? Why's that?

Oh yeah! I know why! You need to dig yourself out from where I BURIED YOU back in the 270's!!!

Yeah come on up at least in the top 150, then maybe I'll let you play in MY backyard!


----------



## Valicious

9.8 hours spaceballs. 9.8 HOURS until you're MINE!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


9.8 hours spaceballs. 9.8 HOURS until you're MINE!


No mercy









You really taking ownership


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
9.8 hours spaceballs. 9.8 HOURS until you're MINE!





























































































great job m8


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


























Fixed.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Fixed.


ahhhhhhhhhh no the







at the end was for unity and the cure don't kill it


----------



## Knitelife

Been a bit lazy since everything has been running so smoothly without a single EUE or lockup for several days now. Also been busy with a lot of new development for work so have not touched the farm much this week.

Just added another GX2 tonight that had sat in a box for a few days. Also have 4x 9800GTX+ SC sitting next to me that will be brought online tomorrow night (Installing OS atm).

That should leave me with only 8 more GPUs to bring up this weekend if time allows. Unfortunately I have to run another line to the breaker box to bring those up, so may be a day or two.

That should put me around 200K+ ppd.

I realy need to get the rest of the systems put together to make up some ground while Nitteo is retooling.


----------



## H3||scr3am

fold on Knitelife, and you should write a guide on how torun lines to the breaker box... it'd surely help me







my plan is to get one of my folding rigs online this weekend, and order the rest of the parts from Nitteo and NCIX so that I can have both of the rigs up before months end hopefully...


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Been a bit lazy since everything has been running so smoothly without a single EUE or lockup for several days now. Also been busy with a lot of new development for work so have not touched the farm much this week.

Just added another GX2 tonight that had sat in a box for a few days. Also have 4x 9800GTX+ SC sitting next to me that will be brought online tomorrow night (Installing OS atm).

That should leave me with only 8 more GPUs to bring up this weekend if time allows. Unfortunately I have to run another line to the breaker box to bring those up, so may be a day or two.

That should put me around 200K+ ppd.

I realy need to get the rest of the systems put together to make up some ground while Nitteo is retooling.


Woah very cool...

i blow my fuse all the time..

2 minutes of downtime


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


fold on Knitelife, and you should write a guide on how torun lines to the breaker box... it'd surely help me







my plan is to get one of my folding rigs online this weekend, and order the rest of the parts from Nitteo and NCIX so that I can have both of the rigs up before months end hopefully...


I would probably get someone killed if they followed my directions, lol.

I should add to the "You know your addicted thread":

When you risk getting the holy snott shocked out of you by installing a new breaker and line without taking down the main power because you dont want to power down the rest of your farm.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I would probably get someone killed if they followed my directions, lol.

I should add to the "You know your addicted thread":

When you risk getting the holy snott shocked out of you by installing a new breaker and line without taking down the main power because you dont want to power down the rest of your farm.










that sounds fun







, but i will turn the power off for sure


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Been a bit lazy since everything has been running so smoothly without a single EUE or lockup for several days now. Also been busy with a lot of new development for work so have not touched the farm much this week.

Just added another GX2 tonight that had sat in a box for a few days. Also have 4x 9800GTX+ SC sitting next to me that will be brought online tomorrow night (Installing OS atm).

That should leave me with only 8 more GPUs to bring up this weekend if time allows. Unfortunately I have to run another line to the breaker box to bring those up, so may be a day or two.

That should put me around 200K+ ppd.

I realy need to get the rest of the systems put together to make up some ground while Nitteo is retooling.


Looking very forward to this. After that smack talk from the EVGA team.

Once you and nitteo are running full swing, we are set.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I want to get my farm up too... I feel sooo lame right now... lol I got the hardware to put out about 50k ppd just lying around in my bedroom... because I'm still waiting on more parts... I'll get rig number 1 up this weekend...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I would probably get someone killed if they followed my directions, lol.

I should add to the "You know your addicted thread":

When you risk getting the holy snott shocked out of you by installing a new breaker and line without taking down the main power because you dont want to power down the rest of your farm.










I did mine live too...


----------



## H3||scr3am

you guys need to write the rest of us some guides... I'm not exactly an EE or anything...


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


you guys need to write the rest of us some guides... I'm not exactly an EE or anything...


Well the first thing I would suggest is shut down the main power. The good news is household electricity in the US and Canada will not normally kill you if you get hit, but it can give you quite a jolt. Do not ask me how I know this.







Arghhhh!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Well the first thing I would suggest is shut down the main power. The good news is household electricity in the US and Canada will not normally kill you if you get hit, but it can give you quite a jolt. Do not ask me how I know this.







Arghhhh!










Yep, you *should* be fine. I've survived 220V twice (inb4 7 lives left)


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
you guys need to write the rest of us some guides... I'm not exactly an EE or anything...

I'll write a guide, int he next couple days. I moved and i still didnt find my camera. When I find it i'll do it with pics, Only cause y'all are my boys...


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'll write a guide, int he next couple days. I moved and i still didnt find my camera. When I find it i'll do it with pics, Only cause y'all are my boys...

Lost yours too did you


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Looking very forward to this. After that smack talk from the EVGA team.

Once you and nitteo are running full swing, we are set.

They can take their time, let's draw out the battle and have some fun. We're already holding them off pretty well, looks like I got those two 9600GSOs up and folding just in time.









My main rig:
Q6600 (@3.6)
9800GT
My second rig:
E2140 (@2.8)
9600GSO
My Dad's rig:
E1200 (@1.9)
9600GSO

Yet I still crave more...I need to get a job for $$$ to set up a 4x GPU rig...though I suppose I should problably focus on getting a car, or saving for College...









Hopefully my Dad has been remembering to let the clients go over night...I showed him how to pause them for when he plays games, but he's a pretty forgetful guy.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Lost yours too did you









Yes, and i thought about it and almost didnt mention that.
And I would buy a new one but you know how us folders are, I can buy another gpu for that kind of money. BTW I'm shredding some wu's now, the past few updates I've been straight shredding some wu's, check the link in my sig.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Yes, and i thought about it and almost didnt mention that.

I'm over it, let the razzing begin


----------



## azcrazy

Well guys it seems like next week will be better for me


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Lost yours too did you











Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I'm over it, let the razzing begin


















you asked for it!


----------



## nafljhy

switched all light bulbs to CFLs. so there is no chance of me blowing a fuse. time to OC the cards! pwahaha!


----------



## Valicious

*watches spaceballs rapidly disappear into the dust behind her*

*centers hiiyah777 in her crosshairs*


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


*watches spaceballs rapidly disappear into the dust behind her*

**centers hiiyah777 in her crosshairs**


Ha! You've got a long way to go sister!

I'll keep an eye on you though. If need be, I'll power up a few other components I have laying around idle.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I'm over it, let the razzing begin


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Woohoo i passed mega_option







and dirtyduck your next


----------



## gibsonnova74

Well, my latest upgrade should keep the wolf pack off me a little longer!


----------



## Litlratt

And I only needed 14.5 more years to catch you:swearing:


----------



## lordikon

Very nice Gib, looks like about a 35-40% boost in your PPD, which is a lot considering how high your PPD was to begin with.


----------



## spaceballsrules

I am falling behind now. My primary card isn't playing nice with the new mobo :swearing:
I can't even watch DVDs while folding. WTH!?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I am falling behind now. My primary card isn't playing nice with the new mobo :swearing:
I can't even watch DVDs while folding. WTH!?


Bad video card, make it sit in the corner and fold


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Bad video card, make it sit in the corner and fold









Nope, I am demoting that one to secondary card. My GTX260 will be here next week. I think that card can handle it


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I am falling behind now. My primary card isn't playing nice with the new mobo :swearing:
I can't even watch DVDs while folding. WTH!?

i had that problem with watching videos while folding. not anymore. i just set the videoplayer's priority to realtime and folding 2 levels lower. worked like a charm.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Well, I'm gonna pass Kujo and XMS for the 227 spot later today. Hopefully I'll have an 8800GS added on sunday, and I'll try to get SMP to cooperate. Should put me around 11k.

And with any luck, my brother wants a new gpu for the family rig (still using an old 7600GT), so I'll try to get an 8800GT in there folding.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Nope, I am demoting that one to secondary card. My GTX260 will be here next week. I think that card can handle it









I'll take it off your hands









Free of charge too


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i had that problem with watching videos while folding. not anymore. i just set the videoplayer's priority to realtime and folding 2 levels lower. worked like a charm.









It's affecting all performance actually. Drag/drop, opening folders, scrolling in webpages, etc. I have tried everything to boost performance, but nothing is working.
I have also turned the folding down to minimum, and still no effect. I have to turn off [email protected] just to get my MST3K fix. This sucks!:swearing:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
I'll take it off your hands









Free of charge too









I'll bet this actually works for you sometimes, doesn't it?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
It's affecting all performance actually. Drag/drop, opening folders, scrolling in webpages, etc. I have tried everything to boost performance, but nothing is working.

I am getting the same thing with my 8800 GTS now that you mention it...

What drivers are you using?


----------



## Mebby

I've actuly droped a few places the past few days, looks like lots of people are GPU folding. :3


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
I am getting the same thing with my 8800 GTS now that you mention it...

What drivers are you using?

I just upgraded to the newest WHQL Nvidia drivers...182.06. I was hoping it was the old drivers (180.48) but that didn't help anything. It didn't hurt anything either, so...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I just upgraded to the newest WHQL Nvidia drivers...182.06. I was hoping it was the old drivers (180.48) but that didn't help anything. It didn't hurt anything either, so...









I am using the 181.xx's...

I think that I might role back to see the difference... Next Saturday will be a good time to play around with it along with overclocking the shaders


----------



## om3n

I could not believe how high I could get the shaders on my 9800GTX's... from 1688 to over 2100


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Well, I'm gonna pass Kujo and XMS for the 227 spot later today. Hopefully I'll have an 8800GS added on sunday, and I'll try to get SMP to cooperate. Should put me around 11k.

And with any luck, my brother wants a new gpu for the family rig (still using an old 7600GT), so I'll try to get an 8800GT in there folding.

Don't look too far back powner!! I see you and am coming!


----------



## Hueristic

I'm haveing wierd issues. sometimes one system drops to ppd in the 100's on the gs (needs reboot to fix) and the other gs was in the 1000's (close and restart woirks) this morning.









9800 still waiting for me to get the hs for the opty finished.







But the furnace is on the fritz so it's got priorities!

Hmm maybe the ambient in the 50's-60's is causing it! LOL that's Fahrenheit!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I'm haveing wierd issues. sometimes one system drops to ppd in the 100's on the gs (needs reboot to fix) and the other gs was in the 1000's (close and restart woirks) this morning.









9800 still waiting for me to get the hs for the opty finished.







But the furnace is on the fritz so it's got priorities!

Hmm maybe the ambient in the 50's-60's is causing it! LOL that's Fahrenheit!










I noticed that happened to me when i cntrl-c to many times on 1 wu it would drop to like 100ppd but in real time was going normal speed.


----------



## The Duke

Come On, we need 13 more Millionaire Point Members to fill in the Top 100


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*









Come On, we need 13 more Millionaire Point Members to fill in the Top 100



















IM tryin chug a chug a chug a chug a, wooo woooooooooo.


----------



## markt

I'm nowhere near the scale of nitteo or Knitelife but I thought this was ok.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm nowhere near the scale of nitteo or Knitelife but I thought this was ok.

Attachment 98600


Nice commitment!!!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Here i dont know what any of it means but ill post it lol


----------



## hiiyah777

Go here...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Then click your username, and it will take you here...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=420597

You're not really in the top 100, so I had to do a search for your name. But enjoy!


----------



## Tufelhunden

It mean's if I don't step it up somehow you will be passing me. :swearing:


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


It mean's if I don't step it up somehow you will be passing me. :swearing:










lol i see you up there


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Go here...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Then click your username, and it will take you here...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=420597

You're not really in the top 100, so I had to do a search for your name. But enjoy!


THanks Hiiyah


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 







Come On, we need 13 more Millionaire Point Members to fill in the Top 100


















I'm chugchugchugging! 7 more weeks until I hit a million, less depending on how soon I get my adapter in the mail. (so I can make a dummy plug for my new 8800gs)

And for people having potential driver issues, I've been using the XG 185.20 beta driver since release and I'm still running strong. (used them on vista and windows 7)


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 







Come On, we need 13 more Millionaire Point Members to fill in the Top 100


















Give me a day


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Give me a day









Nice!!!!!


----------



## Ducky

Im on 180.48 drivers, would updating bring me an increase in PPD?


----------



## Hueristic

Yah know what? Before the new cores and the 511's our ppd were all staight lines now the graphs all look like heartbeats of a dieing patient!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Im on 180.48 drivers, would updating bring me an increase in PPD?


Yes on XP run 180.60 or newer and then you will have no cpu overhead and can run the cpu client.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Yes on XP run 180.60 or newer and then you will have no cpu overhead and can run the cpu client.










you duble poster you









and for the trash my gt's are slowly making their way back across the states







once they get here Ill be trying for some ppd world records


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Yah know what? Before the new cores and the 511's our ppd were all staight lines now the graphs all look like heartbeats of a dieing patient!!!










I think my patient is recovering...


----------



## Ducky

Grr, hotlinking not works?


----------



## Ducky

I'm like jesus, raised from the frikken dead!


----------



## Valicious

I could buy another 8800GS if some of the stuff in my FS thread sold....


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I could buy another 8800GS if some of the stuff in my FS thread sold....


DON'T DO IT!!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


DON'T DO IT!!
























Afraid I'll catch up to you?
















..or just make team evga even more of a distant memory


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Afraid I'll catch up to you?
















..or just make team evga even more of a distant memory
























Actually, you are kinda catchin up to me in terms of 24hr average...


----------



## Ducky

I updated to the 182.06 drivers and saw a 1k increase in PPD


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I updated to the 182.06 drivers and saw a 1k increase in PPD









I'm liking that kind of news


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I updated to the 182.06 drivers and saw a 1k increase in PPD













































:applau d:


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I updated to the 182.06 drivers and saw a 1k increase in PPD

















i better go give that a go on my techstation and see if i get an increase!


----------



## Valicious

even with an 8800gs down


----------



## =Digger=

I don't know how much heat it's gonna put out, but I bought another 8800GTX today and put an offer on a fourth one. Quad folding with 8800GTX's isn't something I've ever seen mentioned here before, but, hey, they were cheap and man do they pump WU's.










Besides, I have 5 empty slots to fill and I been lookin' over my shoulder too often in the last week or so.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Let's see if those new 182.06 drivers have any effect


----------



## kazakia

Any other people gained PPD after upgrading?


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


I don't know how much heat it's gonna put out, but I bought another 8800GTX today and put an offer on a fourth one. Quad folding with 8800GTX's isn't something I've ever seen mentioned here before, but, hey, they were cheap and man do they pump WU's.

Besides, I have 5 empty slots to fill and I been lookin' over my shoulder too often in the last week or so.


Great job Digger!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kazakia*


Any other people gained PPD after upgrading?


I am getting the same numbers as I usually get. I did have an error occur when trying to download a new WU, though. It just would not DL it, and when my other client had no trouble, I just deleted the folder and started fresh. No problems since


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Great job Digger!


Thanks.

I put some new equipment into the farm as often as I can sneak it into the basement past my wife....


----------



## sabermetrics

Gah, realized this morning that my entire folding rig shut down for no reason... and then I got the random beta WU, which slowed my folding process even further


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 







i better go give that a go on my techstation and see if i get an increase!

Don't go counting your chickens just yet. I had to delete one of my file folders because a WU was hung, so I replaced with one of the original folders you provided, but I forgot to change the username.







It was working in your name for about 12 hours, so I hope you enjoy the points boost


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Don't go counting your chickens just yet. I had to delete one of my file folders because a WU was hung, so I replaced with one of the original folders you provided, but I forgot to change the username.







It was working in your name for about 12 hours, so I hope you enjoy the points boost















































Umm if you need anyupdates let me know and I'll set them up and provide them for you.









Uuh yeah and I'll put your name in there, not mine.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 





































Umm if you need anyupdates let me know and I'll set them up and provide them for you.









Uuh yeah and I'll put your name in there, not mine.






























Typical jarhead, getting others to do the work and taking the credit. Were you an officer BTW?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Typical jarhead, getting others to do the work and taking the credit. Were you an officer BTW?


























HEY! I worked for a living!!!!!


----------



## hiiyah777

Hey! When did the Marines start chatting it up?

You both have a lot of work to do to catch up with me, Devil Dogs! Now quit yapping and get back to folding.

Oorah!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Don't go counting your chickens just yet. I had to delete one of my file folders because a WU was hung, so I replaced with one of the original folders you provided, but I forgot to change the username.







It was working in your name for about 12 hours, so I hope you enjoy the points boost


















now thats funny! thanks for the support space!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Hey! When did the Marines start chatting it up?

You both have a lot of work to do to catch up with me, Devil Dogs! Now quit yapping and get back to folding.

Oorah!


Aye, aye Sir!!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Aye, aye Sir!!










Lol, no sir here. I separated as a Sergeant. I'm in the Air Force now, fighting the terrorists in Arkansas!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Lol, no sir here. I separated as a Sergeant. I'm in the Air Force now, fighting the terrorists in Arkansas!


You get that many evil-doers in Arkansas. Let the piggies have at 'em! Soooooooeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## B-rad G.

I seem to be making my way through the 900's. wachaaa!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


You get that many evil-doers in Arkansas. Let the piggies have at 'em! Soooooooeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Looks like I will be breaking into the top 200 in the next week or so. That is if my system ever recovers from this past week's debaucle


----------



## Oscuro

Finally top 500!
499th place in OCN!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oscuro* 
Finally top 500!
499th place in OCN!

congrats m8


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
congrats m8

Heh, thanks man, now for the sub 400 group!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscuro*


Heh, thanks man, now for the sub 400 group!


It just gets easier from here!


----------



## Valicious

Just fired up another 8800gs today, watch out top 100!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Just fired up another 8800gs today, watch out top 100!


Now, you're just being ridiculous


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Just fired up another 8800gs today, watch out top 100!











Your making me feel bad!

Got the 9800gt up again today but a 8800gs is down!









Can't seem to keep everything going lately!









well tomorrows another day!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 









Your making me feel bad!

Got the 9800gt up again today but a 8800gs is down!









Can't seem to keep everything going lately!









well tomorrows another day!









that's the spirit


----------



## nafljhy

just finished retooling.









my FS thread has been updated with new goodies.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
just finished retooling.









my FS thread has been updated with new goodies.









My quad PCI-E Foxconn mobo will be up for sale soon, and would make a great home for those cards you are selling


----------



## Valicious

just bought 4 vmodded 9800GTs from nafljhy









one xfx 8800GS is up for sale if anyone wants


----------



## spaceballsrules

Not that I helped







but how did this thread just become the [email protected] for sale thread?


----------



## nafljhy

it didn't.







she's just saying she's gonig to kick some arse with those 9800GTs.


----------



## CL3P20

Nice purchase, Val !! ...Sure to please.









@ naf- I bumped your FS thread with some tested clock speeds on your GT's and GSO's


----------



## nafljhy

woohoo!


----------



## Hueristic

Yeah, So I'm ******ed.

After installing the new Mb and haveing problems getting the 9800gt to fit and useing the 8800gs while modding a hs for the 9800gt to fit was getting terrible ppd. So I go into process explorer today to see what's what and find svchost useing all my cpu. So I kill it wondering what called it and notice FahCore_13.exe gets killed in the tree.

Huh? why the heck is gpu takeing my core? Well like a moron I didn't notice winblows decides to roll back my drivers for some damn reason.

So Guess I'll try out the 182.06 release.








Idiocy+Winblows==*FAIL*


----------



## K092084

Just got a delivery at work.


----------



## nafljhy

noice! they are such good cards. its nuts!


----------



## markt

I think my next folder will be 2-3 9800gx2 rig, A month away though. I'm still waiting to see the power bill for this month. My house has used 3185 kwh in 21 days . Thats 4247 kwh projected for 28days @ 4.7 cents per kwh =200dollars +fuel adjustment charge. Not too shabby...


----------



## Valicious

gah! My memory iis failing on me (memory_management BSOD, see thread I posted). Rog was down last night and may be so periodically until I figure out how to get this thing fixed.


----------



## K092084

Going to make it a little harder for you to pass me HeavyLight117, just added a 9800GTX+SC to my collection.


----------



## Valicious

continuing nitteo's awesome pricing...I just added an XFX 8800gs to my For Sale thread for $66
Come on folders, you know you want one


----------



## spaceballsrules

Corky Dorkelson, you are now on my short list....
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=402595


----------



## nafljhy

geebus space! in 2 days... you'll be passing 5 people! thats nuts!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
geebus space! in 2 days... you'll be passing 5 people! thats nuts!

If you think that's nuts, check me out:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=382625
5 people in under 11 hours.









Although spaceballsrules is higher up in the ranks than me, so it's still more impressive lol


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Corky Dorkelson, you are now on my short list....
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=402595

I know. I'm gonna let you pass me and them stomp a mud-hole in yo azz at a later date.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
If you think that's nuts, check me out:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=382625
5 people in under 11 hours.









Although spaceballsrules is higher up in the ranks than me, so it's still more impressive lol

Nice! Better watch out though, I'll be passing ya (and spaceballsrules too!) before summer rolls around.

I like to see myself (M3C.CA) listed as a 'threat' in people overtake lists....

Even if it will take a month or so to pass 'em!
















EDIT: Had to go to a LAN-party on Monday, so my PPD took a big hit. Damn gaming interfering with my folding... :swearing:


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
geebus space! in 2 days... you'll be passing 5 people! thats nuts!

I am still sifting my way through all the dead folders with zero production. Corky is just in the way


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I am still sifting my way through all the dead folders with zero production. Corky is just in the way









I might just have to turn up all my knobs from "get a few points" to "back the **** off of me"









Space - please see post #3848


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
I might just have to turn up all my knobs from "get a few points" to "back the **** off of me"


----------



## jarble

well my farm is still down working on drivers

on a side note I think I'm going to kill ups:swearing::swearing: for 1 rapping my freshly vmoded gt:swearing: 2 showing up at my house to inspect the damage when I was in class:swearing: 3 for rapping my vmoded gt!






























Im supposed to working on world record now not working on insurance claims


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


well my farm is still down working on drivers

on a side note I think I'm going to kill ups:swearing::swearing: for 1 rapping my freshly vmoded gt:swearing: 2 showing up at my house to inspect the damage when I was in class:swearing: 3 for rapping my vmoded gt!






























Im supposed to working on world record now not working on insurance claims



rapping ?

What exactly happened to them that you consider them raped*?


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


well my farm is still down working on drivers

on a side note I think I'm going to kill ups:swearing::swearing: for 1 rapping my freshly vmoded gt:swearing: 2 showing up at my house to inspect the damage when I was in class:swearing: 3 for rapping my vmoded gt!






























Im supposed to working on world record now not working on insurance claims


What they beat boxed all over your card? That unforgivable :swearing:


----------



## Valicious

cruisin along at 18.5k...waiting for 9800s to get here


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


cruisin along at 18.5k...waiting for 9800s to get here










You get the adaptors yet? You oughta be at about 35k ppd when thats done.


----------



## Hueristic

NEW 182.06 seem to be working fine, Problem installing though. BSOD on nv4_disp until i removed all nvidia drivers in safe mode reinstalled standard vga and then reinstalled.

You'd think after all these years they could learn how to make a install package that removes thier old garbage!

what a bunch of *******, I'm soo sick of screwing around with thier drivers. Pricks need to get some real programmers over therre! /rant off


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 

rapping ?

What exactly happened to them that you consider them raped*?










well it looks like they hit the box with a baseball bat they managed to ruin the brand new volt mod that the doctor had put on there:swearing:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
What they beat boxed all over your card? That unforgivable :swearing:


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
What they beat boxed all over your card? That unforgivable :swearing:

They served his cards









http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=23947429
(stupid Youtube doesn't tell you a video has been removed due to copyright until you click it:swearing: Just remove it completely you bastards







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
well it looks like they hit the box with a baseball bat they managed to ruin the brand new volt mod that the doctor had put on there:swearing:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
They served his cards









http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...deoid=23947429
(stupid Youtube doesn't tell you a video has been removed due to copyright until you click it:swearing: Just remove it completely you bastards







)










NEED flash to watch. @#$#@[email protected] I don't do flash.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I'm on the verge of dropping off the top 20 this week... not good. Hopefully I can get my 8800gts running soon.

Attachment 99212

edit: (forgot the trash talk) I'm not going down that easily biotches!!!


----------



## K092084

If I can get my second 8800gts to play nice I will finally be in the top 20 again. 
I may have to invest in an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Knitelife

Had a rig decide to lock up just after leaving for work this morning. Of course it was one of the 8GPU systems. I was feeling like everything was running smooth, and numbers where going up. But when you loose 8 GPUs for most of the day. It hurts. Sadly, I could see from work my numbers where not coming in as strong as they should be, but at that point there is not much you can do.

Oh well, reboot, and it is back churning out WUs again.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Dear spaceballsrules,

TRY TO CATCH ME NOW.








I'm not the 1 GPU kid anymore......By the way my 4850 and GTX+ are on the 511, so expect even more to follow.

lol @ my stock E4700


----------



## spaceballsrules

I surrender!

ME














vs. CORKY


----------



## corky dorkelson

Let's see how long I can keep this up before the wife starts asking questions, lol.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Let's see how long I can keep this up before the wife starts asking questions, lol.


Damn you corky I had you in my sites, then you go pull this stunt. Sheesh!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Let's see how long I can keep this up before the wife starts asking questions, lol.


..or until she confronts you about the wrong bill again.


----------



## Hueristic

Keep up the broadside Corky!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Had a rig decide to lock up just after leaving for work this morning. Of course it was one of the 8GPU systems. I was feeling like everything was running smooth, and numbers where going up. But when you loose 8 GPUs for most of the day. It hurts. Sadly, I could see from work my numbers where not coming in as strong as they should be, but at that point there is not much you can do.

Oh well, reboot, and it is back churning out WUs again.



Heat?


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Heat?

Good question. I think I may have 2 issues to deal with.

Issue 1: It seems that when I reboot a system, it does not want to keep my rivatuner settings. Rivatuner is set to run at windows startup. And I does load in the task tray. But it seems hit or miss on if the setting actually apply to the card. When it does work, fans run 100%, if not, overheat is sure to follow. I need to look into flashing the bios on the cards to default fan, core, shader settings.

Issue 2: I need to get better fan setups. I have been using just mix and match that I have laying around. Would be nice to get fans that have serious CFM to get the heat away from the GPUs. I dont care about noise, I just need better air movement on the cards. Been looking at some deltas, but there are a lot of options to choose from. Usually I just pick the ones with the highest numbers (ie. CFM and Price), but that does not always accomplish what I think it will.

System have been running pretty stable, but I do know they run hotter than I would like. Would rather have overkill on the fans.

Any tips on either issue?


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Good question. I think I may have 2 issues to deal with.

Issue 1: It seems that when I reboot a system, it does not want to keep my rivatuner settings. Rivatuner is set to run at windows startup. And I does load in the task tray. But it seems hit or miss on if the setting actually apply to the card. When it does work, fans run 100%, if not, overheat is sure to follow. I need to look into flashing the bios on the cards to default fan, core, shader settings.

Issue 2: I need to get better fan setups. I have been using just mix and match that I have laying around. Would be nice to get fans that have serious CFM to get the heat away from the GPUs. I dont care about noise, I just need better air movement on the cards. Been looking at some deltas, but there are a lot of options to choose from. Usually I just pick the ones with the highest numbers (ie. CFM and Price), but that does not always accomplish what I think it will.

System have been running pretty stable, but I do know they run hotter than I would like. Would rather have overkill on the fans.

Any tips on either issue?

What does GPUZ say the Temps are?

My 3x GX2s run from 68c -75c @ 100% (the highest temp is the card sandwiched in the middle)

I worry about the summer coming up...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
I need to look into flashing the bios on the cards to default fan, core, shader settings.

Good idea, I never have this problem but i don't have multiple gpus' on one board.

Quote:

Issue 2: I need to get better fan setups. ...System have been running pretty stable, but I do know they run hotter than I would like. Would rather have overkill on the fans.

Any tips on either issue?
Have you thought of useing PCI-E extenders? or Splitters? I would guess with extenders the gpu's could be stagered so the outside cards can be gigher and afford bettewr airflow.

And I have been wondering if the splitters will allow muliple cards on one slot? It would be nice to daisy chain cards on one board. Alot of energy is wasted to keep the gpu's folding.

Ohh and my gpus run @87c or so when running 511's they drop to like 76 on 353's. BUT they are not vmodded(I'm not upgradeing the cooling from stock).
9800gt (doubleslot cooler) 720/1000
8800gs 700/1000
all have similar temps on different systems.

Yeah Nitteo your gonna have some serious heat this summer! Fortunately it's your companies AC doing the cooling!!


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
What does GPUZ say the Temps are?

My 3x GX2s run from 68c -75c @ 100% (the highest temp is the card sandwiched in the middle)

I worry about the summer coming up...

I see about the same temps, ~68 to ~75.

I did just notice that there may be a problem child on that rig. One core of one of the GX2s is in the 90s. May have to apply new thermal paste.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
I see about the same temps, ~68 to ~75.

I did just notice that there may be a problem child on that rig. One core of one of the GX2s is in the 90s. May have to apply new thermal paste.

I had an EUE monster today I had to take out and replace. Gonna do surgery on it tomorrow.

@hueristic
The problem is the Management of the Building turns the AC off on Sundays!!!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Good question. I think I may have 2 issues to deal with.

Issue 1: It seems that when I reboot a system, it does not want to keep my rivatuner settings. Rivatuner is set to run at windows startup. And I does load in the task tray. But it seems hit or miss on if the setting actually apply to the card. When it does work, fans run 100%, if not, overheat is sure to follow. I need to look into flashing the bios on the cards to default fan, core, shader settings.

Issue 2: I need to get better fan setups. I have been using just mix and match that I have laying around. Would be nice to get fans that have serious CFM to get the heat away from the GPUs. I dont care about noise, I just need better air movement on the cards. Been looking at some deltas, but there are a lot of options to choose from. Usually I just pick the ones with the highest numbers (ie. CFM and Price), but that does not always accomplish what I think it will.

System have been running pretty stable, but I do know they run hotter than I would like. Would rather have overkill on the fans.

Any tips on either issue?


AFAIK Riva does not remember multiple card profiles, bios flash seems like the best bet.
I'd drop a shader strap down from your max stable though.
I'd rather lose 300ppd per card than lose all 8 cards for 8 hrs.

House fans?

I had many problems with my GX2 today, unseasonably warm this afternoon.
Came home to a 85Â°f computer room, GX2 box was locked up.
Restarted to find the temps were 90+ on the cores after about 5 minutes of [email protected]
I've found that any time the GX2 temps get higher than 80Â°c, bad things eventually happen.
I've been running a month straight without a single issue, because of the heat today I had to drop a shader strap so it wouldn't lock up.
Still running hot, but least it's not locking up.
The GX2 is the most heat sensitive card I've ever owned, I couldn't imagine tending to multiple GX2's.
I might move my GX2 box to the basement before summer.

EDIT> @ nitteo

Quote:

My 3x GX2s run from 68c -75c @ 100% (the highest temp is the card sandwiched in the middle)
Room temp?


----------



## Vlasov_581

yea how do you keep the rivatuner from reseting @ startup?......so annoying having to go thru 4 gpus everytime


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Room temp?

These were readings from GPU-Z

I gotta get me a Thermometer in there, I would say 80ish?









@knitelife
I use these fans to help exhaust hot air out of the GX2s:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835220015


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Good idea, I never have this problem but i don't have multiple gpus' on one board.

Have you thought of useing PCI-E extenders? or Splitters? I would guess with extenders the gpu's could be stagered so the outside cards can be gigher and afford bettewr airflow.

And I have been wondering if the splitters will allow muliple cards on one slot? It would be nice to daisy chain cards on one board. Alot of energy is wasted to keep the gpu's folding.

Ohh and my gpus run @87c or so when running 511's they drop to like 76 on 353's. BUT they are not vmodded(I'm not upgradeing the cooling from stock).
9800gt (doubleslot cooler) 720/1000
8800gs 700/1000
all have similar temps on different systems.

Yeah Nitteo your gonna have some serious heat this summer! Fortunately it's your companies AC doing the cooling!!

I have done some research on extenders and splitters. Extenders are cheap, but will take some work to set up mounting. Will likely not tackle that at the moment.

Splitters are a different story. Actually splitting the PCI-E bus involves complex hardware solutions. And not cheap either. Basically not worth the price, unless you were trying to build just one rig, with no budget, just to push the limits of common sense (which I have done from time to time).

Either way. I need to get new fans. This hodge-podge of fans I am running looks bad as well.


----------



## Knitelife

@Grunion:
I am actually running them at very modest OC, and infact, they may have been stock today since rivatuner did not hold, and I had done reboots last night.

House fans may work, but I am looking for a more visually pleasing look. We are doing the move finally this weekend to our co-location at my office. This will free up plenty of room in our server room at the office, which is climate controlled. 70F degrees is nice, but need strong air movement to take advantage. Since they will be at the office, I have to make sure they dont become and eye-sore.

EDIT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
@knitelife
I use these fans to help exhaust hot air out of the GX2s:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220015

Good call on those fans. I actually have 2 of them I am using now and they are the best I have atm. I was thinking of getting fans in the 200+CFM range though, think that would be better?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
NEED flash to watch. @#$#@[email protected] I don't do flash.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_Got_F%27d_in_the_A

Check your local listings, or turn to other sources.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


yea how do you keep the rivatuner from reseting @ startup?......so annoying having to go thru 4 gpus everytime










I have been trying to figure that out myself. It always saves the last one I adjust, but never the first.








If only eVGA Precision worked on multiple cards without SLI enabled


----------



## nafljhy

there is an option in the driver level overclocking section that says start up at windows with overclock. check that and it should be good. so for each gpu. check that.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
You get the adaptors yet? You oughta be at about 35k ppd when thats done.

I did








Running 5 8800GSs now. When my 4 vmodded 9800GTs get here, I'm gonna get rid of my xfx 8800 and be folding on all 8.

A few more days and hopefully I'll be looking at breaking into the top 20 producers









Just saw this








In quadruple digits now


----------



## planetarian

Quote:



If only eVGA Precision worked on multiple cards without SLI enabled


Unwinder is currently working on a multi-GPU version. Shouldn't be too long. =)


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Damn you corky I had you in my sites, then you go pull this stunt. Sheesh!!


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


..or until she confronts you about the wrong bill again.










Don't worry, guys. My 8800GS is freezing up on me.







I have no clue as to the problem, but I am leaning toward the PSU.

You will pass me.....FOR NOW!!!! :swearing:


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
there is an option in the driver level overclocking section that says start up at windows with overclock. check that and it should be good. so for each gpu. check that.









I do that every time I go back and set the card that has reset to defaults. It doesn't work.
I assume you are talking about the same tab that the OC settings are, correct? Or am I missing a tab?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Don't worry, guys. My 8800GS is freezing up on me.







I have no clue as to the problem, but I am leaning toward the PSU.

You will pass me.....FOR NOW!!!! :swearing:

As long as you taste my dust once, I will be happy


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_Got_F%27d_in_the_A

Check your local listings, or turn to other sources.



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I did








Running 5 8800GSs now. When my 4 vmodded 9800GTs get here, I'm gonna get rid of my xfx 8800 and be folding on all 8.

A few more days and hopefully I'll be looking at breaking into the top 20 producers









































Quote:



As long as you taste my dust once, I will be happy


----------



## jarble

brought my volt moded gpu online to day nothing crazy till I get my cooling worked out (more on that later) but it seems I take 1 step forward and 3 back sense I went to put the xfx card in and nothing the fan is cranking away but the computer refuses to see it (on a side note it was picky anyway I think it may be a evga xfx thing Ill be trying it in my other rig when I get some time lol) so no trash today or in the foreseeable future for that mater sigh


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


brought my volt moded gpu online to day nothing crazy till I get my cooling worked out (more on that later) but it seems I take 1 step forward and 3 back sense I went to put the xfx card in and nothing the fan is cranking away but the computer refuses to see it (on a side note it was picky anyway I think it may be a evga xfx thing Ill be trying it in my other rig when I get some time lol) so no trash today or in the foreseeable future for that mater sigh


Did you perform a driver uninstall, cleansweep and reinstall the drivers. That should fix it.


----------



## Hueristic

YEAH I think I put my nvidia driver rant in this thread somewhere!


----------



## spaceballsrules

OK My Foxconn board is now officially for sale. It is a great folding mobo. Check my sig for the link to the thread


----------



## Mebby

Ahh my client has been down most of the day due to "Too many EUE's client paused for 24 hours" when there wasn't actuly any EUE's but the work unit failed to load for some reason.


----------



## Hueristic

I just got error10's vmware running today and it's putting out 1170ppd on the a2 core. I'm impressed, considering I'm also getting 400ppd on the uni WU i'm trying to get finished (wierd thing is when i stopped the uni client and waited 4% it only went up to 1177). But my gpu got killed down like 2500? I've changed all the affinities and the priorities but looks like i'm gonna lose a net 1600 ppd till the uni's wu is done.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I just spent 1k today for some GPUs, so I will post their epicness
















I foresee 70k ppd in my future (after all upgrades)


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I just got error10's vmware running today and it's putting out 1170ppd on the a2 core. I'm impressed, considering I'm also getting 400ppd on the uni WU i'm trying to get finished (wierd thing is when i stopped the uni client and waited 4% it only went up to 1177). But my gpu got killed down like 2500? I've changed all the affinities and the priorities but looks like i'm gonna lose a net 1600 ppd till the uni's wu is done.










You really need to teach me how to get the vmware set up on that TI-994A...


----------



## jarble

a huge congrats to ocn we are now have 80 people who are cranking at least 6k ppd


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I just spent 1k today for some GPUs, so I will post their epicness
















I foresee 70k ppd in my future (after all upgrades)


HOLY.............................................. ......









Another potential Knitelife on our hands?


----------



## nafljhy

ARGH! wth is going with my GPUs?!? i'm getting 5K on my GTX+s instead of 6K... are the newer 353's getting harsher? not only that.. i saw one of them hit 3.5K on a 511...

or is it just my computer?

EDIT: ok.. i know my sig rig was acting funny b/c of how i set my priorities but its happening on my farm too..


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


ARGH! wth is going with my GPUs?!? i'm getting 5K on my GTX+s instead of 6K... are the newer 353's getting harsher? not only that.. i saw one of them hit 3.5K on a 511...

or is it just my computer?

EDIT: ok.. i know my sig rig was acting funny b/c of how i set my priorities but its happening on my farm too..


You had me worried there for a minute.

How many ppd does a 9800GX2 get?

Also, bad thunderstorm rolling in. The last bit of thunder was shaking the house. I may have to power down some rigs.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


You had me worried there for a minute.

How many ppd does a 9800GX2 get?

Also, bad thunderstorm rolling in. The last bit of thunder was shaking the house. I may have to power down some rigs.


The 9800GX2 is like two 8800GT's... around 4000 ppd per core on 511's and around 5000 ppd per core on 353's....

So you're looking at around 8000-10000 ppd


----------



## mortimersnerd

Hmm, by looking at the SP, its between a GT and GTS.
GT=112SP
GTS=128SP

9800GX2=240SP/2=120SP.


----------



## nafljhy

hmm.. i fixed my little PPD problem.... reinstalled riva and got rid of set priority + affinity. using priffinity and everything is a-okay again.









i hope.


----------



## mortimersnerd

A storm rolled though and the power blinked for just long enough to reboot the machines, except my main rig which is on an APC unit.


----------



## nafljhy

see.. thats what happens when you try to take my spot.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
see.. thats what happens when you try to take my spot.









don't get your hopes up, I havn't started trying yet
















I'm considering the gpu folding team comp. A WCed GTX285 would do pretty good


----------



## nafljhy

oh definitely! that would kick so much arse that its nuts!

i'm wondering how well a WC'd GTX+ would do.. i just hit 7K PPD on air.


----------



## mortimersnerd

XFX covers vmods in their warranty right? Or was that just some rumor I heard?

I don't want to go modding $700 worth of cards that I cant RMA


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


XFX covers vmods in their warranty right? Or was that just some rumor I heard?

I don't want to go modding $700 worth of cards that I cant RMA


tbh.. i think they do.. but i can't really remember. i'll go take a look right now.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


tbh.. i think they do.. but i can't really remember. i'll go take a look right now.










Hmmm, maybe I will have to send them to CL3 first


----------



## nafljhy

XFX says its modder friendly but doesn't elaborate... :\\

i wish XFX had done the revision to the GTX+ like evga.. i would've gotten XFX first...


----------



## Tufelhunden

Came home to a weird clock BSOD. Grrrrr. First time!

The only thing different was I installed VMWare the previous night, Win7. So I uninstalled and back to SMP CPU folding.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


XFX says its modder friendly but doesn't elaborate... :

i wish XFX had done the revision to the GTX+ like evga.. i would've gotten XFX first...










I think as long as you can desolder the connections and remove the hot glue, you're fine...

XFX states that the card needs to be returned in original condition, with no physical "damage", so I wouldn't send the card in though with the vmod... I think what the modding refers to is aftermarket heatsinks


----------



## MadCatMk2

Deepfreeze 6 was giving me hell at school, so I got my IT teacher into folding and he seemed very, very interested in the project; so we might be running [email protected] there in a few weeks.
It's 5 dual cores and another 5 ATi 3450s that should be giving 1k PPD/rig if we have them running a lot, and maybe even more if have the chance to overclock them (sitting on P5Qs!). Most GPUs are already overclocked








It's not crazy FLOPpower, but it should help.

On other news, asking in local forums for 8800GTs


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Came home to a weird clock BSOD. Grrrrr. First time!

The only thing different was I installed VMWare the previous night, Win7. So I uninstalled and back to SMP CPU folding.









Did you use "mega_option101" as your username?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Did you use "mega_option101" as your username?

















no no.. you see thats the thing... he forgot to mention that he was using "mega_option101"


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Deepfreeze 6 was giving me hell at school, so I got my IT teacher into folding and he seemed very, very interested in the project; so we might be running [email protected] there in a few weeks.
It's 5 dual cores and another 5 ATi 3450s that should be giving 1k PPD/rig if we have them running a lot, and maybe even more if have the chance to overclock them (sitting on P5Qs!). Most GPUs are already overclocked








It's not crazy FLOPpower, but it should help.

On other news, asking in local forums for 8800GTs









I really need to try to get my school Folding, these Quadro cards can problably pull decent PPD. I doubt my animation teacher would go for it though, he'd problably worry about it affecting our Maya renders


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


The 9800GX2 is like two 8800GT's... around 4000 ppd per core on 511's and around 5000 ppd per core on 353's....

So you're looking at around 8000-10000 ppd


 Getting closer to 4k PPD on the 511's, with my 8800GS... currently at 3476 and still climbing.









and the GX2 should perform on par with 2x 9800GTX's...slightly above the GT's in PPD output...


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Getting closer to 4k PPD on the 511's, with my 8800GS... currently at 3476 and still climbing.









and the GX2 should perform on par with 2x 9800GTX's...slightly above the GT's in PPD output...

I popped my GX2 to 1800 shader and get 39** PPD on 511 and 60** on 353/384s...

Not sure how high the GX2s can go shader wise...I'm content for now...


----------



## CL3P20

your shaders are running the 1782 strap, set at 1800mhz...the next strap will be at 1836mhz..should bring another 80-100 PPD for the 511's.









**nailed 3576 PPD on the 511's this morning. Folding on the 2106mhz shader strap, with core at 818mhz, and mem at 1050mhz...unless core and mem can bring another ~300 PPD..I dont think I will be seeing 4k for the 511's with the GS







...getting between 4600-5600 PPD on the 353/384 WU's now though..


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


your shaders are running the 1782 strap, set at 1800mhz...the next strap will be at 1836mhz..should bring another 80-100 PPD for the 511's.









**nailed 3576 PPD on the 511's this morning. Folding on the 2106mhz shader strap, with core at 818mhz, and mem at 1050mhz...unless core and mem can bring another ~300 PPD..I dont think I will be seeing 4k for the 511's with the GS







...getting between 4600-5600 PPD on the 353/384 WU's now though..


Roger that, will raise up to 1836 tonight...


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I really need to try to get my school Folding, these Quadro cards can problably pull decent PPD. I doubt my animation teacher would go for it though, he'd problably worry about it affecting our Maya renders










Cheer up, until recently we ran on Pentium 2's.
Can [email protected] run on Quadros anyway?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Cheer up, until recently we ran on Pentium 2's.
Can [email protected] run on Quadros anyway?


If the card supports CUDA, you can fold on it. Quaddro included.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*









no no.. you see thats the thing... he forgot to mention that he was using "mega_option101"










Did I forget to mention I also put mega on the CPU the part that caused the BSOD!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
your shaders are running the 1782 strap, set at 1800mhz...the next strap will be at 1836mhz..should bring another 80-100 PPD for the 511's.









**nailed 3576 PPD on the 511's this morning. Folding on the 2106mhz shader strap, with core at 818mhz, and mem at 1050mhz...unless core and mem can bring another ~300 PPD..I dont think I will be seeing 4k for the 511's with the GS







...getting between 4600-5600 PPD on the 353/384 WU's now though..
































Code:



Code:


Project : 5769
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 353

 -- Tomb-EVGA [email protected] 700/1000 --

 Min. Time / Frame : 1mn 08s  - 4485.18 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 08s  - 4485.18 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 -- Crypt-EVGA [email protected] 720/1000 --

 Min. Time / Frame : 51s  - 5980.24 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 51s  - 5980.24 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 57s  - 5350.74 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 55s  - 5545.31 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 54s  - 5648.00 ppd


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*









no no.. you see thats the thing... he forgot to mention that he was using "mega_option101"











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Did I forget to mention I also put mega on the CPU the part that caused the BSOD!



























Cheeky


----------



## MadCatMk2

Not everyone can reach this point of fail. Two WUs on two cores in one vmware instance. Massive sc#$^%up.

Edit: I think it's dead now. Switching to the new client


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*











Not everyone can reach this point of fail. Two WUs on two cores in one vmware instance. Massive sc#$^%up.

Edit: I think it's dead now. Switching to the new client










I've seen some weird stuff with virtual machines, I'll add that to the list.


----------



## corky dorkelson

I don't think servers are up because my 4850 can't seem to get new WUs. Plus there was no points for anybody on the last EOC update. We will see what happens.


----------



## Marlaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I really need to try to get my school Folding, these Quadro cards can problably pull decent PPD. I doubt my animation teacher would go for it though, he'd problably worry about it affecting our Maya renders










My thoughts on this friend are this...
Do a commando install and hide all the folding files, and then use the task scheduler to run those puppies when nobody is in the labs! :-D

Also i'm very curious if all of those who fold on 280's could just let me know what you run your shaders at? i keep bumping mine up little by little and i'm currently at 1600 on my vanilla eVGA, i also run an hr-03 on it and... oh hell have a screenshot, see the facts for yourself.Attachment 99461
**also could sombody give me the lowdown on the straps and the appropriate mhz?, i've looked but can't find anything :-/ thanks!**

I just want comparisons with other 280's, see how far i can push my little beast. i'm so happy with this card, especially when i don't pay for electric here! Also any good v-mod writeups on 280's?

LETS SHARE!
haha ok friday funday has kicked in, little tipsy, apologies.

quick random funfact about marlaman
~i photoshopped this picture of richard simmons over "the bad areas" of the goatse picture and it's my left 4 dead spray. i'm the devil.Attachment 99462
`my apologies for being off topic, it had to be said


----------



## Valicious

Just fired up the 4 9800GTs I got. Even though their vmodded, they're still at stock right now. (Don't have time today to mess with them, need CL3PO's help)


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlaman*


My thoughts on this friend are this...
Do a commando install and hide all the folding files, and then use the task scheduler to run those puppies when nobody is in the labs! :-D


Psh, you think we can actually do anything on those computers?

We do don't have the permissions to install anything. Hell, we can't even write files to the C drive. Makes Photoshop a real PITA when you can't throw fonts in a folder to use.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Just fired up the 4 9800GTs I got. Even though their vmodded, they're still at stock right now. (Don't have time today to mess with them, need CL3PO's help)











holy geebus! they got there already?


----------



## Marlaman

Very impressive val! i need some new mobo's to even think of catching up with you guys, i alwawys seem to go for 1-pci-e :-/ glad i got a raise this week! best bosses ever!


----------



## CL3P20

Nice going on the purchase, Val !! A tasty bunch of PPD...oohh and those were the ones I did with the blue wires..they complimented the stock HS's well I thought







.

You PM if you need any help tuning..your in definite need..as my GS is spanking those on the 511's


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlaman* 
Very impressive val! i need some new mobo's to even think of catching up with you guys, i alwawys seem to go for 1-pci-e :-/ glad i got a raise this week! best bosses ever!

You need the mobo I have FS.

OK, I need some help in understanding the shader straps. What is the "strap?"
Use my cards for example. I am running them at 1949 on the shaders. The core and memory are at stock.


----------



## CL3P20

Shader straps are just the preset levels of adjustment, that Nvidia uses to clock the shaders..similar to how the RAM divider, effects the latency strap of the MCH.

When you adjust shader speeds, you need to use the 'Hardware monitoring' graphs in either Rivatuner or Precision Tuner to view actual shader speed and movement.

*Shader Straps for any G92/4 [pretty sure GTX2xxx's as well] core go as follows:

1296-1350-1404-1458-1512-1566-1620-1674-1728-1782-1836-1890-1944-1998-2052-2106-2160-2214-2268-2322

**setting any shader speed below the above freq's listed, will result in the sahders falling back to the previous strap level.

ie- setting shaders at 1800mhz = actual shader speed, at 1782mhz*


----------



## nafljhy

heck yea! i just broke 60K PPD! next goal: 65K!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


heck yea! i just broke 60K PPD! next goal: 65K!


Grats meng!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


heck yea! i just broke 60K PPD! next goal: 65K!


Sweet! Nice to see some of our best folders breaking their own records. You guys are awesome. And by 'awesome' I mean that Nitteo had more points today than I get in about 40 days.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Grats meng!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Sweet! Nice to see some of our best folders breaking their own records. You guys are awesome. And by 'awesome' I mean that Nitteo had more points today than I get in about 40 days.










thanks nitteo and lord! and dang nitteo! i can see you breaking 190K already!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


thanks nitteo and lord! and dang nitteo! i can see you breaking 190K already!


I know I left one GX2 that had a GPU that was EUEing...minus 5k for the whole weekend. :swearing:


----------



## SpcCdr

^^ It's not just the big boys tho







every little bit helps! (not to detract from your super-insane points nitteo & naf!














)
Well deserved grat's to spaceballs and Corky for just passing half a million.

Well on your way to the mile-high errrr ... I mean Millionaire's club there lads































I'll be there_ sometime _this spring!
*Tries to fold moar*

*breaks out whip*
ANDALE, ANDALE


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpcCdr*


^^ It's not just the big boys tho







every little bit helps! (not to detract from your super-insane points nitteo & naf!














)
Well deserved grat's to spaceballs and Corky for just passing half a million.

Well on your way to the mile-high errrr ... I mean Millionaire's club there lads































I'll be there_ sometime _this spring!
*Tries to fold moar*

*breaks out whip*
ANDALE, ANDALE


go go go you guys! you can do it!! you can do it all night long!!!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I know I left one GX2 that had a GPU that was EUEing...minus 5k for the whole weekend. :swearing:


ows! that sucks!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I know I left one GX2 that had a GPU that was EUEing...minus 5k for the whole weekend. :swearing:


EUEs been giving me hell too. Woke up and realized hadn't gotten any new work on the GPU *all night*; so damn frustrating <_<
Just can't wait to find 8800GT sellers - got a PM about a passively cooled one, BS, BS I say, took 4 slots and could fry an egg.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Shader straps are just the preset levels of adjustment, that Nvidia uses to clock the shaders..similar to how the RAM divider, effects the latency strap of the MCH.

When you adjust shader speeds, you need to use the 'Hardware monitoring' graphs in either Rivatuner or Precision Tuner to view actual shader speed and movement.

***setting any shader speed below the above freq's listed, will result in the sahders falling back to the previous strap level.

ie- setting shaders at 1800mhz = actual shader speed, at 1782mhz*


Not necessarily, if I set the shaders on my 260 to 1500, it straps up to 1512. I don't know why, maybe it rounds up or down based on how close you are to one strap or the other?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlaman*


My thoughts on this friend are this...
Do a commando install and hide all the folding files, and then use the task scheduler to run those puppies when nobody is in the labs! :-D


That's a great way to have all your points removed. It's been done.


----------



## zooterboy

Since we're sharing...









Attachment 99500


----------



## K092084

Finally got my 4 cards in a fahmon screen.
Still have 3x linux smp clients as well.


----------



## hiiyah777

Wow,

For the first time ever (and probably the only time) I'm about to pass up Syrillian in something!!!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Wow,

For the first time ever (and probably the only time) I'm about to pass up Syrillian in something!!!










Get him Jarhead/Zoomie!!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Get him Jarhead/Zoomie!!










Lol thanks!

BTW, I don't get the Zoomie reference.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Lol thanks!

BTW, I don't get the Zoomie reference.










I thought you said you were now in the Air Force, when I was in we always called Airman Zoomies. I could have remembered wrong though.


----------



## spaceballsrules

My little video cards that can just got me past Corky Dorkelson and into the top 200


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
I thought you said you were now in the Air Force, when I was in we always called Airman Zoomies. I could have remembered wrong though.









Lol, I get it now.

We always used to call them Flyboys.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
My little video cards that can just got me past Corky Dorkelson and into the top 200









Only because 1 out of my 3 cards are working right.







I got one fixed, and the other is getting a reformat. I'll be in front again by next weekend.







Or not. Either way, it has been fun battling it out, space. Gratz to youz and meez for top 200 and half a mill!!!!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Only because 1 out of my 3 cards are working right.







I got one fixed, and the other is getting a reformat. I'll be in front again by next weekend.







Or not. Either way, it has been fun battling it out, space. Gratz to youz and meez for top 200 and half a mill!!!!

oooohhhh!!! I may have a chance to catch Corky too!! hmmmm.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Only because 1 out of my 3 cards are working right.







I got one fixed, and the other is getting a reformat. I'll be in front again by next weekend.







Or not. Either way, it has been fun battling it out, space. Gratz to youz and meez for top 200 and half a mill!!!!

You were just waiting for me to write something in here about it, weren't you?








What's with the excuses?? Results is the only thing that matters. I am sure that once you are 100% online, you will be pulling a Valicious and just roar past me, never to be seen again.
Until that time, I am so friggin' $$$


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
You were just waiting for me to write something in here about it, weren't you?








What's with the excuses?? Results is the only thing that matters. I am sure that once you are 100% online, you will be pulling a Valicious and just roar past me, never to be seen again.
Until that time, I am so friggin' $$$









Honestly, I am probably going to go back to just my 9800GTX+ until I can get a kill-a-watt and calculate how much this is costing me. I have a vacation and a new car to save for....and folding hasn't helped one bit.







But maybe I will keep my cards running just long enough to make you and tufelhunden want to pull your hair out.


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


*You were just waiting for me to write something in here about it*, weren't you?








What's with the excuses?? Results is the only thing that matters. I am sure that once you are 100% online, *you will be pulling a Valicious and just roar past me, never to be seen again.*
Until that time, I am so friggin' $$$










Hey







*both you two nitwits *^^







see post #3944 in this very thread!!!
















^^ and Yep baller, such a shame to see the back end of Valicious- but, so lovely to watch her go !!!








(Folding Points-wise guys- Geeez, You lads *always* fall for the double-entendre's and innuendo!) (Intentional TARP heeeheeeheee!)


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Honestly, I am probably going to go back to just my 9800GTX+ until I can get a kill-a-watt and calculate how much this is costing me. I have a vacation and a new car to save for....and folding hasn't helped one bit.







But maybe I will keep my cards running just long enough to make you and tufelhunden want to pull your hair out.










Where are your priorities, man!? A new car!? Ride a bike. Vacation!? Get some play sand and a kiddie pool.
Sheesh!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpcCdr*


Hey







*both you two nitwits *^^







see post #3944 in this very thread!!!
















^^ and Yep baller, such a shame to see the back end of Valicious- but, so lovely to watch her go !!!








(Folding Points-wise guys- Geeez, You lads *always* fall for the double-entendre's and innuendo!) (Intentional TARP heeeheeeheee!) 































Thanks for the kudos








You will be there before you know it.








Valicious is gonna cyber-slap your ass into next spring







despite the compliment


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


We always used to call them Flyboys.
















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


My little video cards that can just got me past Corky Dorkelson and into the top 200



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


I will keep my cards running just long enough to make you and tufelhunden want to pull your hair out.





















































:l achen:























Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Where are your priorities, man!? A new car!? Ride a bike. Vacation!?






































:yessi r:


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


I thought you said you were now in the Air Force, when I was in we always called Airman Zoomies. I could have remembered wrong though.










When did Mazda start making fighter jets?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Where are your priorities, man!? A new car!? Ride a bike. Vacation!? Get some play sand and a kiddie pool.
Sheesh!









Thanks for the kudos








You will be there before you know it.








Valicious is gonna cyber-slap your ass into next spring







despite the compliment










Yeah, I am planning a trip to North Carolina in the spring and pay a visit to your electrical box.









Seriously though....I need a freaking vacation dude. Between having a 7 month old baby, getting married, working 50 hours a week and doing multiple things for money (fixing comps, audio projects, fixing bikes) I have not had a vacation in well over a year. And yes, folding DOES take a back seat to all of that.

In other news, all 3 video cards are up and playing around on some WUs. Here I come.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


(fixing comps, audio projects, fixing bikes)


Fixing comps and audio projects sounds like fun to me, I don't think I'd ever need a vacation from that. Especially getting paid to do it. I fix all my friend's computers for free.









Am I weird?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Fixing comps and audio projects sounds like fun to me, I don't think I'd ever need a vacation from that. Especially getting paid to do it. I fix all my friend's computers for free.









Am I weird?


You're a victim. Like me, and most people on this forum.
We shall have our revenge.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Fixing comps and audio projects sounds like fun to me, I don't think I'd ever need a vacation from that. Especially getting paid to do it. I fix all my friend's computers for free.









Am I weird?


Out of that list I enjoy fixing bikes the most. Give me grease and mechanics over volts and software ANYDAY.

And as far as you being weird or not, I will say this. Do anything long enough and it becomes work....regardless if you are a fan of the work or not. I am an audio engineer full-time and after 3 years of constantly cleaning up audio and doing recordings and having to deal with entertainers.......it gets to be very stressful. It went from my "dream job" to "just another job" in about a year and a half.

The only job on the planet that would be a job you would never get tired of is a porn star.


----------



## Marlaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


You need the mobo I have FS.


If i had the money i'd be all over it to help out with your bill brotherman. But i HAVE to save for my birthday trip to colorado in march! I can't afford to neglect another month of student loans :-/
That board is slick though, sad i can't snatch it up form ya.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zooterboy*


Since we're sharing...








Attachment 99500


Very nice Zoot!
ENVY!
also it was more or less a joke when i mentioned the commando install








i'm the type of guy who asks my bosses for permission to fold on my work computer, granted it's quite slow it gets me 200ppd and has to be on anyway so.... every little bit!

Glad to see everybody enthusiastically chugging away!


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*   SpcCdr...Thanks for the kudos








You will be there before you know it.








*Valicious is gonna cyber-slap spank your ass into next spring







despite the compliment *







  
Ooooh a spanking!!!








  
 YouTube - Castle Anthrax  



 
 ^^
" You were in great peril..."
"Errr...I don't think I was..."
"Yes you were.. You were in terrible Peril!"
CLASSIC


----------



## mortimersnerd

So I'm on vacation and there was a power drop last night/early this morning and it shut down 2 of my 3 rigs







I just got them back online but the damage has been done...


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlaman* 
If i had the money i'd be all over it to help out with your bill brotherman. But i HAVE to save for my birthday trip to colorado in march!

Save your money, it isn't that great here.







I'll tell you whatever you want to know about Colorado and you can spend the money on something else.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Out of that list I enjoy fixing bikes the most. Give me grease and mechanics over volts and software ANYDAY.

And as far as you being weird or not, I will say this. Do anything long enough and it becomes work....regardless if you are a fan of the work or not. I am an audio engineer full-time and after 3 years of constantly cleaning up audio and doing recordings and having to deal with entertainers.......it gets to be very stressful. It went from my "dream job" to "just another job" in about a year and a half.

The only job on the planet that would be a job you would never get tired of is a porn star.










Even porn gets old after a while. If you are male, the pay and the hours aren't that great.








I agree with you. I love cooking, but I still hate to go to work, especially after doing it for 13 years. 
I didn't realize you had a baby. Congrats









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpcCdr*


Ooooh a spanking!!!








YouTube - Castle Anthrax
^^
" You were in great peril..."
"Errr...I don't think I was..."
"Yes you were.. You were in terrible Peril!"
CLASSIC










Monty Python FTW


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Even porn gets old after a while. If you are male, the pay and the hours aren't that great.








I agree with you. I love cooking, but I still hate to go to work, especially after doing it for 13 years. 
I didn't realize you had a baby. Congrats









Monty Python FTW








Originally Posted by SpcCdr View Post
Ooooh a spanking!!!
Click below to show/hide MP HolyGrail!!
YouTube - Castle Anthrax

^^
" You were in great peril..."
"Errr...I don't think I was..."
"Yes you were.. You were in terrible Peril!"
CLASSIC


I bet your gay!









My favorite movie!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I bet your gay!









My favorite movie!










Naw. Gay pron actors get paid a lot of $$$.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Naw. Gay pron actors get paid a lot of $$$.

LOL, that's what Galahad says when Lancelot rescues him from Anthrax!









"It's Too Perilous!"
"I want to face the Peril!"


----------



## SpcCdr

^^ Don't worry Heuristic-some _Most_ of us knew what you were on about!!
I think SB was jut looking for an


Argument!













Cheers


----------



## CL3P20

..Killed my DQ6..warranty replacement for Maximus II Formula. Just got it up and running..~9.6k PPD for 1x Ubuntu SMP, 1x single core & 1x GPU...should get me back into 'respectable' range for PPD, in another week.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpcCdr*


^^ and Yep baller, such a shame to see the back end of Valicious- but, so lovely to watch her go !!!










*sashays a bit as she blows by*
You won't be the only one SpcCdr

Comp BSODed while I was out of town, and I lost about 24hr of folding


----------



## nafljhy

ow.. that does hurt.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
ow.. that does hurt.

...but in a good way


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
*sashays a bit as she blows by*
You won't be the only one SpcCdr

Comp BSODed while I was out of town, and I lost about 24hr of folding









Sorry to hear that, I just recovered a system that's been chocking on no disk space (had my friend over and he was useing it for gameing and filled the drive .








And still trying to get my vmware setup to stop dropping my ppd into double digits on my main rig









In other News seems my biggest threat ATM is one Hot Babe!


----------



## Valicious

I love these new vmodded 9800GTs
Just got 6099ppd on a 353, and I haven't even touched the vGPU yet


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I love these new vmodded 9800GTs
Just got 6099ppd on a 353, and I haven't even touched the vGPU yet































now back off! of course your breath on my neck feels good!









Edit: ARRRGGGHHH! I just checked u flew past me! Damn 9800 did double digit ppd again last night!







I forgot to change the priority back to realtime!


----------



## Valicious

Had to tone my shaders down to the next-lowest strap (1836) cause I was having stability problems, so now I'm only getting 3679.20ppd on 511s and 5865.23ppd on 353s








I need to get a digital multimeter to monitor voltage before I play with them any more.

The big hit to my ppd is my computer crashing like twice a day. I thought it was the memory (my Dominator's failed memtest HARD), but I'm still BSODing like crazy even with a new stick in there.


----------



## nafljhy

glad those GTs are with an owner to really ramp them up.


----------



## smorgan

almost 400 pages of trash talk.... impressive


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Im moving up the list nicely again. 10 more weeks and I will have my 4 GPU and Dual Core SMP running in addition to my current. I want my million.


----------



## Valicious

I wish I had better cooling for my 9800s, but I can't afford waterblocks for all them yet. (would prolly need to put them on their own loop, already have my cpu and northbride on my current one. Could one 360mm rad with 6 88cfm loons on it handle cpu+nb+4 9800s? Plus I would think it would be way too cramped for the blocks/barbs)

temps are 65/84/89/72C at 720/1836/986


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I wish I had better cooling for my 9800s, but I can't afford waterblocks for all them yet. (would prolly need to put them on their own loop, already have my cpu and northbride on my current one. Could one 360mm rad with 6 88cfm loons on it handle cpu+nb+4 9800s? Plus I would think it would be way too cramped for the blocks/barbs)

temps are 65/84/89/72C at 720/1836/986


A GTX 360, with Pana's might be able to. A GTX 480 would be better, still pushing it though. I'd. Suggest full coverage blocks for he room issue.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
A GTX 360, with Pana's might be able to. A GTX 480 would be better, still pushing it though. I'd. Suggest full coverage blocks for he room issue.

Aren't full-coverage blocks card-specific though? I'd like to be able to use the blocks in the future after upgrades etc. Can I get links?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Aren't full-coverage blocks card-specific though? I'd like to be able to use the blocks in the future after upgrades etc. Can I get links?


thats correct... FC are card specific and you won't be able to use them in future cards. you'll be able to fit MCW-60 or dtek gfx v2s.









if you do, buy my iandh heatsinsk! i have way too many left!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


thats correct... FC are card specific and you won't be able to use them in future cards. you'll be able to fit MCW-60 or dtek gfx v2s.









if you do, buy my iandh heatsinsk! i have way too many left!










It won't be for a loooong while though, after shelling out to you I'm broke









EDIT- Just noticed, I'll be passing hilyah777 in 2 weeks







Less once I stop getting all 511s on all my 9800s...


----------



## Valicious

I'm coming for you nitteo!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Little less than 24 hours and gre0841 is mine!!! Cry uncle!! Say it. Say it. Say it!!!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

420 FTW!


----------



## Valicious

420...hmm...420....this gives me an idea. Be right back...


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


420...hmm...420....this gives me an idea. Be right back...


No you didn't









This 420, what core does it run?


----------



## nafljhy

i want 420...







it rus the 14 core, the one that was released too early last week.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


420...hmm...420....this gives me an idea. Be right back...


Learn to multi-task.


----------



## Valicious

*makes brownies while squeezing more ppd outta cards*


----------



## nafljhy

RAWR!!!!!!








i figured out what why i was losing so much PPD... one of my rigs got corrupted and the registry was screwed.. fixing it now...:swearing::swearing:


----------



## mortimersnerd

My box comes tomorrow


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
RAWR!!!!!!







i figured out what why i was losing so much PPD... one of my rigs got corrupted and the registry was screwed.. fixing it now...:swearing::swearing:









Put that one over your knee and show it who is boss!


----------



## nafljhy

sigh.. i got it to boot but i can't install nvidia drivers.. imma have to reformat the little bastard. unfortunately, i don't have time to do that tonight. so i'm gonna lose. around 20K PPD b/c of it. man... what a little...:swearing:


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


sigh.. i got it to boot but i can't install nvidia drivers.. imma have to reformat the little bastard. unfortunately, i don't have time to do that tonight. so i'm gonna lose. around 20K PPD b/c of it. man... what a little...:swearing:


C'mon, put the OS disk in, and when it's done, put the GPU clients on it, and deal with tweaking tomorrow. It won't take more than half an hour. C'mon


----------



## Vlasov_581

when my drives failed i reinstalled vista on two machines in 45 minutes


----------



## nafljhy

my vista is pre sp1 so it takes longer b/c of it. i have a test in a bit so thats why i didn't want to deal with it last night. i'll make it obey me once again after the school day.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


my vista is pre sp1 so it takes longer b/c of it. i have a test in a bit so thats why i didn't want to deal with it last night. i'll make it obey me once again after the school day.










You are never gonna catch up if you procrastinate like that...


----------



## CL3P20

Well..happily I am now up and running my 3x mod'd GPU's with a few SMP clients...gotta update the GPU drivers later though..still running 177.CL3P's with 100% CPU usage.







Only ~12-15k on a good day.

**Any good drivers for independent OC control with Rivatuner, that are newer than the 180.60's? ...rep for solid suggestions.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Well..happily I am now up and running my 3x mod'd GPU's with a few SMP clients...gotta update the GPU drivers later though..still running 177.CL3P's with 100% CPU usage.







Only ~12-15k on a good day.

**Any good drivers for independent OC control with Rivatuner, that are newer than the 180.60's? ...rep for solid suggestions.


I always use the WHQL drivers that Nvidia puts out. I am currently using the 182.06. RivaTuner balks at restart due to unrecognized drivers, and loses the settings for one of the card's OCs, but that is all normal.


----------



## JMT668

hey guys just started folding my ps3 and ive got a 9500GT on the way!!


----------



## nitteo

Having problems with XP installs hanging, or XP not recognizing correct amounts of GPUS, just getting frustrated right now. I am going to leave the rigs alone for the next day or two or I might just start going off on rigs:


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Well..happily I am now up and running my 3x mod'd GPU's with a few SMP clients...gotta update the GPU drivers later though..still running 177.CL3P's with 100% CPU usage.







Only ~12-15k on a good day.

**Any good drivers for independent OC control with Rivatuner, that are newer than the 180.60's? ...rep for solid suggestions.

I'm using the XG 182.06 drivers, but the XG 185.20 beta ones were rock-solid for me as well.

I haven't got a Digital Multimeter for the vmod yet, any suggestions on where to find one online? (radioshack is prolly hellish)


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
hey guys just started folding my ps3 and ive got a 9500GT on the way!!

Oh noez!







Who let this one in?

JK Welcome to the fold.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Having problems with XP installs hanging, or XP not recognizing correct amounts of GPUS, just getting frustrated right now. I am going to leave the rigs alone for the next day or two or I might just start going off on rigs:










I wish I could play the song that goes with that pic LOL
Die MFer, Die!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
You are never gonna catch up if you procrastinate like that...









haha! i had a test this morning so that had priority. i'll be getting to work today.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm powering down my rigs to change my setup. I should be up an running fully by tomorrow morning. I will make sure to post epic pics


----------



## Valicious

420s seem to have pretty much leveled out at 3.8-4.8kppd, putting me at ~30.6k. Still not nearly as good as with the 353s and 511s though


----------



## Inktfish

I think I managed to get a SMP client alive 
"http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4098/foh.jpg"
is that PPD normal?
3.4ghz I7 920i
The load on the processor changes alot aswell.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


I think I managed to get a SMP client alive 
"http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4098/foh.jpg"
is that PPD normal?
3.4ghz I7 920i
The load on the processor changes alot aswell.


Link broken


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


I think I managed to get a SMP client alive 








is that PPD normal?
3.4ghz I7 920i
The load on the processor changes alot aswell.


----------



## Inktfish

http://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?image=foh.jpg
or
http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/4098/foh.jpg
should really work :<


----------



## nafljhy

from your picture... SMP isn't working correctly. but GPU2 seems to be working just fine.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Inktfish, is this windows SMP or vmware?
I'm getting about the same PPD on error10's vmware. No fun.


----------



## Inktfish

Its the windows SMP MPICH thing.
Any idea what I did wrong?
Followed the FAQ and I got the message that the client was running twice.


----------



## The Duke

If only you had the quirks with [email protected] that I do


----------



## Inktfish

I do not aprove of quirks, you have no idea how long it took me to get my I7 running stable at all.
:<
Thought of RMAing it, the online shop I bought it from gave me the advice to send every part back, and every part that was not broken would cost me 14 euros the piece.

Thank god I got it working, no idea how.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


I do not aprove of quirks, you have no idea how long it took me to get my I7 running stable at all.
:<
Thought of RMAing it, the online shop I bought it from gave me the advice to send every part back, and every part that was not broken would cost me 14 euros the piece.

Thank god I got it working, no idea how.










you should start a thread warning people away from that vendor!


----------



## sabermetrics

What happened here?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


What happened here?


It's simple really. Jesus did it.


----------



## CL3P20

Another client 'er 2x and I will be back at 100k/week PPD..just got a small taste of some solid production again, today, for the first time in a while.. 11.8k ..I remember when the same hardware was good for just over 30k ...my how times have changed.

I think its time to save up some more $$$ for the farm again.







...I will need to sell some of my vmod'd cards first though..GPU mixing leaves a yucky taste in meh mouth.


----------



## Valicious

*stealthily creeps up the ranks*


----------



## mortimersnerd

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...rdening-d.html

It is now trash talk'n time for mort









Anyone that is between me and 1st place is going down.

J/k.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Just hit the top 200, barely and cracked 500K !!! Woot!!!









Oh Yea!!

1 Million here I come!


----------



## grunion

Back into the top 20 for me








XFX GTX 295 inbound, and a GTS 250 when they become available.
I remember when 2 quad cores was good enough for the top 10









Quote:



Tracking no.: #############
E-mail notifications
Picked up

Picked up
UNION CITY, CA

Shipment Dates

Ship date

Mar 3, 2009

Estimated delivery

Mar 5, 2009 by 7:00 PM

Destination

Floyds Knobs, IN

Weight
6.0 lbs/2.7 kg


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Back into the top 20 for me








XFX GTX 295 inbound, and a GTS 250 when they become available.
I remember when 2 quad cores was good enough for the top 10










Nice. I see that it is XFX

Same with all of my new cards.

The points are going to suck for today. My rigs have been offline and I havn't finished setting up the new one.

Has anyone done any OCing on the GX2 rigs?


----------



## Valicious

Dumdadumdedum....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*










Dumdadumdedum....



























































:b and:

















































:ban d:

















































:group hug:


----------



## nafljhy

very nice! our top 20 is almost filled with all 20K+









dealing with the screwed up rig now. i was modding for a project today instead to relieve stress.


----------



## nitteo

I popped 2 breakers!!! I have 5 rigs down tonight...


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I popped 2 breakers!!! I have 5 rigs down tonight...

Haha!

You couldn't wait to wash your underwear another day?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I popped 2 breakers!!! I have 5 rigs down tonight...
















dang.. thats just crazy.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I popped 2 breakers!!! I have 5 rigs down tonight...


:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

buy a Nuclear plant dammit! what are u cheap!!!!


----------



## Valicious

Hmm...I think this is a sign telling me how to spend my evening..


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*











Hmm...I think this is a sign telling me how to spend my evening..






















































:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*





















































:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

























had wrong pic image posted at first, check again


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*











What happened here?


A few of us decided to give you a boost and fold in your name on a WU or 2 each. Happy Birthday!


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


had wrong pic image posted at first, check again


lol, I'm still :swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


A few of us decided to give you a boost and fold in your name on a WU or 2 each. Happy Birthday!


----------



## nafljhy

woohoo! i punished that rig back into obedience! back to status quo we go!


----------



## Valicious

They're all on -advmethods I swear!


----------



## Vlasov_581

omg i hate MSI







one of my Diamonds called it quits







.....doesn't post....now i have to quickly setup my evga 680i to fold with 3 GSes so i'm gonna be down 1 gpu.....man this sucks.......this is the third Diamond that failed on me.....


----------



## H3||scr3am

well in that pic it seems its matt's destiny to hit the reef or whatever







cus all three of his cards are celebrating 420


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


well in that pic it seems its matt's destiny to hit the reef or whatever







cus all three of his cards are celebrating 420










Both of us









For a while, all 7 cards were going 420


----------



## mega_option101

Look at what my little GTS is pulling


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Look at what my little GTS is pulling



















Nice, is that the G92?


----------



## CL3P20

15k and rising..I'll make it back into the top20 list yet... HA!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
15k and rising..I'll make it back into the top20 list yet... HA!









go doc


----------



## Darius Silver

I'll catch up to you guys yet!









Well... Maybe not, but at least I have about 700 inactive people in front of me I can gloat about when I pass them XD


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*


I'll catch up to you guys yet!









Well... Maybe not, but at least I have about 700 inactive people in front of me I can gloat about when I pass them XD


Steady wins the race! You get 'em!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I popped 2 breakers!!! I have 5 rigs down tonight...

Hmmm, with all the Sun you get in TX, slap a solar farm on the roof









That would be farming the farm me thinks


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Hmmm, with all the Sun you get in TX, slap a solar farm on the roof









That would be farming the farm me thinks


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Nice, is that the G92?


It is


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


It is










Cool; what shadercore did you clock it now to?


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Cool; what shadercore did you clock it now to?


Looks like it would be at 1944 since that is what my 9800gtx+SC gets on 353 pointers.


----------



## markt

I'm finally ready for the 100k mark(I think), just got the other 2 gtx 260's in, For a total of 4 x gtx 260, 13 9800gtx, 3 x 9800gt ultimate editions and a 8800gts G92.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm finally ready for the 100k mark(I think), just got the other 2 gtx 260's in, For a total of 4 x gtx 260, 13 9800gtx, 3 x 9800gt ultimate editions and a 8800gts G92.

I think you should replace all of those with GX2s
















Then your farm will be like this: http://nue.okstate.edu/Index_RI_file...003_farmer.jpg


----------



## nafljhy

man.. i match only your 13x GTXs.







i'm missing alot of gpus there...


----------



## Valicious

Just got my multimeter yesterday! Anyone have any estimates on what I should do with the clocks when I raise the voltage? Like how much to raise the OC/vGPU bump.
evga 9800GTs at 720/1836/986 btw


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm finally ready for the 100k mark(I think), just got the other 2 gtx 260's in, For a total of 4 x gtx 260, 13 9800gtx, 3 x 9800gt ultimate editions and a 8800gts G92.

What kind of PPD do you get with the GTX260?


----------



## CL3P20

20k today..brought a few more clients on line.. vmodd 2x 4850's to add to the farm this weekend too.







Expecting ~25-30k by next week.


----------



## Christodagr8

guys i turn my oc on on my card and then [email protected] resets ? is that right or did i finish a strand ? i was @ 7300/10000 im new so forgive me.

is it better to fold with oc on ?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Christodagr8*


guys i turn my oc on on my card and then [email protected] resets ? is that right or did i finish a strand ? i was @ 7300/10000 im new so forgive me.

is it better to fold with oc on ?


Only the OC on the shaders really matters when it comes to [email protected]
You may want to install FahMon to keep track of the WUs.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Christodagr8* 
guys i turn my oc on on my card and then [email protected] resets ? is that right or did i finish a strand ? i was @ 7300/10000 im new so forgive me.

is it better to fold with oc on ?

You have to shut down [email protected], then change the clocks, and then run it again.


----------



## K092084

Just broke 17k today according to EOC and 20K according to kakao.

Now if I can find some decent priced 9800gt's then I will replace my 8800 series cards.


----------



## Hueristic

[email protected]$#@%@#$%^ nothing but 511's last 24 hours!


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


[email protected]$#@%@#$%^ nothing but 511's last 24 hours!










Add the -advmethods tag and you will start to get the 420 WU and less 511 Wu.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Add the -advmethods tag and you will start to get the 420 WU and less 511 Wu.


But I just got all the systems up and running! I'm afraid!!!!!


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


But I just got all the systems up and running! I'm afraid!!!!!










I can understand that. Just need to redo the client.cfg file is all. Shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I can understand that. Just need to redo the client.cfg file is all. Shouldn't cause any problems.


Ohh, I just added it to the shorcut?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


But I just got all the systems up and running! I'm afraid!!!!!











If you are using the systrasy gpu client just hit configure and add the -advmethod flag. When it shuts down to send the next WU it will automatically add it, nosystem shut down necessary.


----------



## K092084

For the console version you need to delete the client.cfg file and then just reconfigure it. 
The sys tray icon version is easy just add it to the additional client parameters on the advanced tab.


----------



## Hueristic

I usually just edit the cfg file. Can you open it for me and put the appropriate line here for me? It is easier when working from shares.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Cool; what shadercore did you clock it now to?


It's at the 1998 strap


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
I can understand that. Just need to redo the client.cfg file is all. Shouldn't cause any problems.

I curious as to where I add this also I just added it after -gpu 0 in the shortcut...Will this work too?

I don't see where to put it in the config.cfg...

Thanks


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


I curious as to where I add this also I just added it after -gpu 0 in the shortcut...Will this work too?

I don't see where to put it in the config.cfg...

Thanks


I am not completely sure on this, but I believe that it will work if you put it in the shortcut.
Which version are you using, console, or sys tray icon?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I am not completely sure on this, but I believe that it will work if you put it in the shortcut.
Which version are you using, console, or sys tray icon?


Tray icon one.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


I curious as to where I add this also I just added it after -gpu 0 in the shortcut...Will this work too?

I don't see where to put it in the config.cfg...

Thanks


Same thing no matter where you type it.


----------



## K092084

MadCatMk2 said it will work that way.
The other way with the tray icon is to put it in the client parameters box.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


MadCatMk2 said it will work that way.
The other way with the tray icon is to put it in the client parameters box.


Duh, I'm a dumbass, totally missed that box...lol

I just got 3x 420s with putting it after the -gpu0 in the shortcut...









Thanks fellas...


----------



## K092084

Just upped the shader to 1836 on my 8800gs, gonna give me a couple more points out of it.
Now getting 4652PPD on the 420 pointer according to fahmon.


----------



## Marlaman

If i ever won the powerball i'd aim to get the #50 spot in 1 day regardless of cost :-D sigh, i really wish i could contribute more. stupid student loans and financial goals....

but i'll be a millionaire in 2 months(with points)! woohoo!


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah I know the feeling. I was a big dog about two years ago...and I've watched a lotta lotta guys pass me since then...

But no more









Got a GTX 295 coming, thinking about adding _another_ 9800GX2 too. I want to see a 30K day...soon.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Yeah I know the feeling. I was a big dog about two years ago...and I've watched a lotta lotta guys pass me since then...

But no more









Got a GTX 295 coming, thinking about adding _another_ 9800GX2 too. I want to see a 30K day...soon.











Never was a top dawg









As long as some day I can pass tufel









Mission complete


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*











Never was a top dawg









As long as some day I can pass tufel









Mission complete










Not happening! Getting between 13 and 14k, and that with gaming and fighting VMware.









Heck just made the top 190! Woot!







!


----------



## huntman21014

Well I just got my 9800GTX+, my Q6600 and my 2 9600GSO's should be here next week so 15k PPD here I come!!


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm having some major issues with the 4GX2 rig. I'm going to switch over to XP to fix the driver issues. Right now I"m getting 21k ppd on just 4 cores. They OC pretty good once you set the cooling up. The cores are 55-60C.


----------



## markt

Internet down for three hours, screwed up my 100k day. Freakin cox,(pronounced cocks)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
If you are using the systrasy gpu client just hit configure and add the -advmethod flag. When it shuts down to send the next WU it will automatically add it, nosystem shut down necessary.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Internet down for three hours, screwed up my 100k day. Freakin cox,(pronounced cocks)



















































:swearing :


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Internet down for three hours, screwed up my 100k day. Freakin cox,(pronounced cocks)


tell me about it i have had this week alone 5 outages from COX too


----------



## K092084

Fahmon is showing me at around 20K and I'm up to 18K PPD according to EOC.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Not happening! Getting between 13 and 14k, and that with gaming and fighting VMware.









Heck just made the top 190! Woot!







!


Hopefully you decide that another 3 month vacation is in order


----------



## Mebby

1/4 of a million done!

3/4 to go~!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Hopefully you decide that another 3 month vacation is in order










You sure that's enough time?


----------



## CL3P20

Partial loose NB cooler on the MIIF = p00p00 for WU's today..







Oh..'le cry..its disassembling time for the techstation again.. where's an ASUS rep for me to punch in ballz? I feel like some idiot just left the lugnuts loose on my Lamborghini..







good thing I caught the temps before things got bad.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Partial loose NB cooler on the MIIF = p00p00 for WU's today..







Oh..'le cry..its disassembling time for the techstation again.. where's an ASUS rep for me to punch in ballz? I feel like some idiot just left the lugnuts loose on my Lamborghini..







good thing I caught the temps before things got bad.



YouTube - Ballbust Verbal Threat


----------



## Valicious

I'm coming for you hilyah and h3llscream


----------



## K092084

Finally Made the top 20 producers again, even if it will be short lived.


----------



## markt

Using my killawatt meter, these new wu's use a TON less power. 3 machines on the old wu's used 1200-1300 watts , the new wu's use around 850watts


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Hahaha one day 44th next day 46th next day 44 next day 46th ....What am I? A ping-pong ball or what? You folders are killing me









Chuck D Fold on...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Finally Made the top 20 producers again, even if it will be short lived.


Congrats. The days of being in the top 20 folders with a single rig have passed.... (unless you have some crazy GX2 rig)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Using my killawatt meter, these new wu's use a TON less power. 3 machines on the old wu's used 1200-1300 watts , the new wu's use around 850watts










I finally gopt a 420 yesterday on my 9800gt, But I didn't see a ppd trampoline. It stayed a stead 4200.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Congrats. The days of being in the top 20 folders with a single rig have passed.... (unless you have some crazy GX2 rig)


Yeah even back in November with 2 gpu's and 6 uni's folding at the time I barely broke the top 20.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*











I'm coming for you *hiiyah* and h3llscream










Yeah well I've pretty much accepted the fact that you're going to pass me up.







The PPD you're pulling is just not possible with the equipment I've got.

But I had an upturn yesterday, I'll post back with a screenie.

BTW, my username=fixed!


----------



## hiiyah777

Sorry for the double post....

Okay, so I've had a pretty rough week folding, but I think I finally got it figured out.

I started up my second rig, and everything was going well. But since the extra rig was just sitting in the garage on a MB tray and open, I thought it would be better to put my two 8800GT's in there instead of in my POS case with poor airflow. What I did wrong, however, was neglect to sweep and re-install the drivers.

Well I finally did that Thursday afternoon, and I finally saw an increase in my PPD. I might actually start averaging 10,000 PPD now, so I'm pretty excited about that!

Oh by the way, I have no idea what happened on that 13K day, my only explanation is that someone actually tried using my name to increase their stability. So if you haven't tried it yet, give it a shot! It will greatly increase your folding rig's self esteem!


















My folding setup is as follows:

*Main rig (for now, until my m|M is complete):*

(1) Q6600 @ 2.4GHz w/ stock cooling
(1) Zotac 9800GT AMP! Edition (700MHz)

*Wife's Lappy (Dell XPS M1330):*

(1) T7500 (2.2GHz)
She also has an 8400M, but when I have it GPU folding, it gets wayyy too hot, and if the battery's low, the power supply can't produce enough to let it fold AND recharge the battery, so it keeps the battery perpetually low. Alas, I have to forsake GPU folding on the lappy except for extreme circumstances when I need to hold up Valicious for a while.









*Folding Rig (in garage):*

(1) E1200 @ 3.0GHz w/ stock cooling
(2) XFX 8800GT XXX Alpha Dogs (670MHz) w/ T-Rads & 100mm fans (see m|M build log for details)

I've been doing some thinking, and I've decided that I'd eventually like to acquire two additional matching Zotac 9800GT AMP!'s, and have the three of them folding in the garage. They're single slot, so I can actually fit them into the 780i with no problems, then just point a fan in their general direction.

Okay sorry for the long-winded post, now on to the friendly trash talking:

Look out H3ll, you're my next victim!!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
You sure that's enough time?
















You tell me


----------



## Hueristic

WOOPS! forgot to add fah_core14 to realtime priority. Finally got one and wondered why it was running even as everyone else's was spikeing and ebbing.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


WOOPS! forgot to add fah_core14 to realtime priority. Finally got one and wondered why it was running even as everyone else's was spikeing and ebbing.










Can someone please explain to me what this means and how I do it?

Will it help me get more PPD?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Can someone please explain to me what this means and how I do it?

Will it help me get more PPD?


Go into Task Manager, and under the Processes tab, right-click on fah_core14 and change the Set Priority to Real Time.
It might get you more points. If you have any problems, change it to High.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Can someone please explain to me what this means and how I do it?

Will it help me get more PPD?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Go into Task Manager, and under the Processes tab, right-click on fah_core14 and change the Set Priority to Real Time.
It might get you more points. If you have any problems, change it to High.



Adding to the above.

You'll need a 3rd part app to keep the priority changes, the clients revert to default settings after each completed unit.
I use use Prifinnity, you can set both affinity and priority.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Adding to the above.

You'll need a 3rd part app to keep the priority changes, the clients revert to default settings after each completed unit.
I use use* Prifinnity*, you can set both affinity and priority.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Go into Task Manager, and under the Processes tab, right-click on fah_core14 and change the Set Priority to Real Time.
It might get you more points. If you have any problems, change it to High.


Awesome thanks! It was set to low!!!!

What about FahCore_78? Can I set it to Realtime as well? It's currently at low.

Rep+ to the both of you!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Adding to the above.

You'll need a 3rd part app to keep the priority changes, the clients revert to default settings after each completed unit.
I use use Prifinnity, you can set both affinity and priority.


Can you give me more info on how exactly to do that as well as a link to the program?

Thanks!

EDIT: One quick Google has me wondering if this works with Vista 64???


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Awesome thanks! It was set to low!!!!

What about FahCore_78? Can I set it to Realtime as well? It's currently at low.


----------



## huntman21014

My 9800GTX+ is pumping out 6700PPD on the 384pointers!


----------



## oulzac

I set mine to realtime and it locked up I guess I can not do that


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oulzac*


I set mine to realtime and it locked up I guess I can not do that










Try setting it to high instead.


----------



## oulzac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Try setting it to high instead.


That's what I am running, and have been, but thought I would try the realtime sense everyone was making such a big deal about it


----------



## hiiyah777

Yeah I went back to low. I just got home and this is what I see:










Yeah, Realtime kept locking up, and I obviously did something wrong with the priority. So now I'm back at low, hopefully now I'll actually get some points....


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Yeah I went back to low. I just got home and this is what I see:










Yeah, Realtime kept locking up, and I obviously did something wrong with the priority. So now I'm back at low, hopefully now I'll actually get some points....


Isn't everyone getting that?


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Isn't everyone getting that?


Oh wait so it doesn't have anything to do with my priorities?

I thought I messed something up. I have a tendency to mess things up when I start messing around with settings even though I don't really know exactly what I'm doing. I thought this was just another one of those times, so I decided to leave well enough alone.


----------



## oulzac

No, there updating the stats server, so no stats have actually been updated in 3rdparty feeds in the last few updates.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oulzac*


No, there updating the stats server, so no stats have actually been updated in 3rdparty feeds in the last few updates.


Crap! So should I set my priorities back to high?


----------



## oulzac

yeah, as long as its not causing issues for you, there is no reason not to.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Oh wait so it doesn't have anything to do with my priorities?

I thought I messed something up. I have a tendency to mess things up when I start messing around with settings even though I don't really know exactly what I'm doing. I thought this was just another one of those times, so I decided to leave well enough alone.


ROFLMAO!



































:swearing:

You definitely qualify for the [email protected] Goober of the week.


----------



## grunion

Back up to full speed, cranking out ~32,000ppd


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


ROFLMAO!



































:swearing:

This definitely qualifies for the [email protected] Goober of the week.










Yeah if I was distasteful enough to quote myself in my own sig, I would actually put that into my sig.

But only because it is a very true statement about me.

My wife would agree with that statement 110%. I have to hear it from her all the time. :swearing:


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


My wife would agree with that statement 110%. I have to hear it from her all the time. :swearing:


Are we married to the same wife...
















But seriously whenever I see stats like that I click a big folder to see if they are getting the same 0s...


----------



## CL3P20

Finished modding 2x 4850's for GPUv and vMEM today.. running stock cooling at 750/1150 for now to monitor load temps while folding..should be a solid addition to the farm.


----------



## markt

105,000+, finally.


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Finished modding 2x 4850's for GPUv and vMEM today.. running stock cooling at 750/1150 for now to monitor load temps while folding..should be a solid addition to the farm.









What did you increase the gpu voltage to? 750 seems very modest for a volt modded card.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


105,000+, finally.

















nice job men


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
105,000+, finally.











































































































:dr ink:


































































































:g rouphug:


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
105,000+, finally.









and I can't get a simple dual twin 8800GT set up to work :swearing:








Congrats


----------



## mortimersnerd

Some storms rolled though last night. I had to power down the rigs for about an hour. We had some thunderclaps that were loud... so loud that I looked out the window to make sure the nuclear plant was still standing. Its probably the biggest storm that I can remember.

I'm looking at 38-40k today, and I still cant get the last two cores online in my GX2 rig. Once those are up and running I should be looking at 50k.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


What did you increase the gpu voltage to? 750 seems very modest for a volt modded card.


GPUv is up to 1.24v idle..~1.28 on load... they are set a bit high ATM for the clocks while they wait for the MCW60's to come in







. Temps are the limiting factor for now..believe me, I am very anxious to get the water on these to see what they are capable of. I will not fold ATI with temps over 75c.

*Also, having a hard time adjusting fan speeds on 2nd GPU right now too...


----------



## Valicious

I'm trying to find just the right voltage on my vmodded 9800GTs. The connection points must've come loose or something in the first 9800 (the one I've been working on), so my multimeter isn't picking up anything. It's running at the 1890 strap and 66C at a little under 1.275v on stock cooling (it was 1.275v last we checked, but then I turned it down a bit) Right now I'm getting ~4652ppd on a 420

I'm sorely tempted to WC all 4 of them and see how high I can take them...but that'd be like $200, and I could get a lot more ppd for that money if I just bought more cards.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


You tell me










Meh! Probably about 6 months would get you closer!


----------



## Mebby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


GPUv is up to 1.24v idle..~1.28 on load... they are set a bit high ATM for the clocks while they wait for the MCW60's to come in







. Temps are the limiting factor for now..believe me, I am very anxious to get the water on these to see what they are capable of. I will not fold ATI with temps over 75c.

*Also, having a hard time adjusting fan speeds on 2nd GPU right now too...


I was getting temps of about 76Â°C and my card appears to have died today.

Fold hard to cover me while I send it off and wait a few weeks.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*









and I can't get a simple dual twin 8800GT set up to work :swearing:








Congrats










You know i'm there for ya if you need it.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Meh! Probably about 6 months would get you closer!
























Take all the time that you like my friend


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


I was getting temps of about 76Â°C and my card appears to have died today.

Fold hard to cover me while I send it off and wait a few weeks.










Ati's should be able to handle those temps 
Sucks for your card tho :S


----------



## Darius Silver

I might be reading this wrong, but anyone else notice EVGA teams is hitting 3.2 million a day? 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darius Silver* 
I might be reading this wrong, but anyone else notice EVGA teams is hitting 3.2 million a day? 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU







:swearing:
*fires up another 8800gs*


----------



## MadCatMk2

*cancels all plans about motherboard and CPU purchases*

So I found some cheap 8800GTs in the UK.


----------



## Cryptedvick

im back up and running







current target is catmmm 
im coming for girl







better watch your back


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


im back up and running







current target is catmmm 
im coming for girl







better watch your back










I had forgotten about her....

I passed her a long time ago too









I was looking forward to it too...


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I had forgotten about her....

I passed her a long time ago too









I was looking forward to it too...


dont get too exited lol 
ur next on my christmas list









edit: high hopes lol


----------



## spaceballsrules

Tufelhunden, you need to stop tailgating me and just pass already. Road rage is building within!:swearing:


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Tufelhunden, you need to stop tailgating me and just pass already. Road rage is building within!:swearing:


lol Chrome horn or regular....beep..beep..lol









Chuck D


----------



## mortimersnerd

And I still have another GX2 to add


----------



## hiiyah777

Seriously Valicious, W-T-F? :swearing:


----------



## CL3P20

That there is some vmod's hard at work meh friend! G/J on the skyrocketing PPD Val.. glad to see you getting those GPU's working together.

*Just curious what your total GPU count is up to now..







or can we not disclose that here..


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


dont get too exited lol 
ur next on my christmas list









edit: high hopes lol


Since when did you ever get anything that you really wanted on your christmas list


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Tufelhunden, you need to stop tailgating me and just pass already. Road rage is building within!:swearing:

I'm trying but just as I get close, you hit the gas in the corner. :swearing:


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
I'm trying but just as I get close, you hit the gas in the corner. :swearing:









If you can catch me (which you will), I promise to wave you by. I won't even try to side swipe you or anything, honest


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
That there is some vmod's hard at work meh friend! G/J on the skyrocketing PPD Val.. glad to see you getting those GPU's working together.

*Just curious what your total GPU count is up to now..







or can we not disclose that here..

Heh, I've actually only barely touched the 1st gpu, and haven't even done anything with the other three. I'm just awesome









Plus I'll be firing up another 8800gs tomorrow, as well as working with the vmods some more. Veerrry tempted to WC the 9800s so I can really put those vmods to work. (no monies though :swearing








I expect ppd to prolly be around 36-38k after the dded card and working the mods







(assuming the vmod can net me +1k/card)


----------



## CL3P20

IMO- I have noticed the core/mem speeds on my GS's effecting PPD more-so than with previous cores/WU's...holding mem speeds at 1040 has been pretty beneficial for the 420's it seems..could be the 192bit mem buss is bottlenecking at lower speeds.

*Anyone else noticing higher PPD rates with increased core/mem speeds on the 420's yet? Im not totally sure if this is in general for all Nvidia folders, or just a fluke of the GS's ATM.. time will tell I guess.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Seriously Valicious, W-T-F? :swearing:










that's old news hilyah










I'm already watching you disappear in my rearview mirror








Next up! H3llscream!


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
that's old news hilyah










I'm already watching you disappear in my rearview mirror








Next up! H3llscream!

coming for you valicious!!!










RAAAAGE.

nifty glitch i happened to catch lol.


----------



## CL3P20

Lolzers at cpuz errors.. if only we had a GPU like the one pic'd below to fold on...


----------



## H3||scr3am

awww crap val is passing me in 24 hrs unless magic fairies get my P6N farm to POST and start folding... and even then, it'd only slow her gain on me...


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Lolzers at cpuz errors.. if only we had a GPU like the one pic'd below to fold on...


















This would be nice indeed.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


awww crap val is passing me in 24 hrs unless magic fairies get my P6N farm to POST and start folding... and even then, it'd only slow her gain on me...


*soothing voice*
It's not so bad...just give in to the inevitable....it'll be much easier for everyone this way







There, there...you'll feel better soon, I promise.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


awww crap val is passing me in 24 hrs unless magic fairies get my P6N farm to POST and start folding... and even then, it'd only slow her gain on me...


It hurts less if you relax as she approaches from behind. I sang "Moon River" while it happened to me...helped a lot


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


It hurts less if you relax as she approaches from behind. I sang "Moon River" while it happened to me...helped a lot




















Childhood trauma anyone


----------



## MadCatMk2

I lol'd so hard. Need some sig space.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


I lol'd so hard. Need some sig space.


----------



## hiiyah777

Such a great quote spaceballs!

I would sig it, but someone else already has, lol.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


I lol'd so hard. Need some sig space.


YOU STOLE MY QUOTE! I was gonna put that in mah sig.....

*creeps up behind MadCat and...*


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
YOU STOLE MY QUOTE! I was gonna put that in mah sig.....

*creeps up behind MadCat and...*

If I say "no" it will sound more gay than if I say "keep going".








So... keep going.









/Surrenders sig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
It hurts less if you relax as she approaches from behind. I sang "Moon River" while it happened to me...helped a lot


----------



## Valicious

Why thank you MadCat <3


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
It hurts less if you relax as she approaches from behind. I sang "Moon River" while it happened to me...helped a lot









LOL WUT? small text


----------



## K092084

Finally broke down and bought an 9800gt to replace my 8800gs, Should give me about an extra 1k PPD over the 8800gs.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muhahahaha* 
LOL WUT?

Watch the movie "Fletch"...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Finally broke down and bought an 9800gt to replace my 8800gs, Should give me about an extra 1k PPD over the 8800gs.

Not with these new 5902 WUs


----------



## Hueristic

Project : 5902
Core : Unknown
Frames : 100
Credit : 1680

-- Crypt-EVGA [email protected] 720/1836/1000 -Lichelord --

Min. Time / Frame : 5mn 03s - 4790.50 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 5mn 08s - 4712.73 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 5mn 09s - 4697.48 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 5mn 11s - 4667.27 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 6mn 04s - 3987.69 ppd


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Project : 5902
Core : Unknown
Frames : 100
Credit : 1680

-- Crypt-EVGA [email protected] 720/1836/1000 -Lichelord --

Min. Time / Frame : 5mn 03s - 4790.50 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 5mn 08s - 4712.73 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 5mn 09s - 4697.48 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 5mn 11s - 4667.27 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 6mn 04s - 3987.69 ppd

holy what the! a new project worth tha much?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
holy what the! a new project worth tha much?









Yeah, all of my GPUs have it. I just hope I don't get an EUE after one of these WUs.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Since these new super-sized WUs fluctuate so much in PPD, what would be the best setting in FahMon to get accurate PPD values on these?


----------



## Marlaman

all frames would be my bet, in my opinion that's always accurately represented my PPD's in comparison to my stats online. although i game on my main folding rig so that always takes a hit by me.


----------



## huntman21014

I am using last 3 frames, these new WU's run cooler for me too, I did take a little PPD hit, around 9k with my 9600GSO and 9800GTX


----------



## Valicious

*waves as H3llscream disappears in her dust*









ColNewman, I'm gunnin for you


----------



## H3||scr3am

aw Val I just hope that some day I get all my other 8GPUs and 6 cores up and folding so I can pass by you


----------



## StarryNite

They're sure slow is showing WUs, already halfway through WU 9, but the sites just show 7, not 9 @ 4599 total points (getting all 511s).


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
aw Val I just hope that some day I get all my other 8GPUs and 6 cores up and folding so I can pass by you









What are you waiting for?!? GET MOVING!!!!!!!!!!!! :swearing:


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Tufelhunden, you need to stop tailgating me and just pass already. Road rage is building within!:swearing:


Think I finally did it!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Think I finally did it!

















Looks like it


----------



## MadCatMk2

*500 MILLION TOTAL POINTS HIT!*

Shame PPD is not so positive, keep folding!

(How did we almost miss that?)


----------



## Valicious

So my entire main rig went down last night







Doesn't seem to be powering up at all. Any help? http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...wering-up.html


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


So my entire main rig went down last night







Doesn't seem to be powering up at all. Any help? http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/473933-system-not-pwering-up.html


Some bumb just replied to that


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


So my entire main rig went down last night







Doesn't seem to be powering up at all. Any help? http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...wering-up.html


MUAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!

I'm coming back for you Val!!!!!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


Nice! Better watch out though, I'll be passing ya (and spaceballsrules too!) before summer rolls around.


Before summer rolls around eh?

Try keeping a steady pace, I've seen you get to like 1.3 months and got worried, but you always drop back again. You're at 2.8 months right now.

COME AND GET ME!














:swearing:


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Think I finally did it!


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Looks like it










Or not


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
So my entire main rig went down last night







Doesn't seem to be powering up at all. Any help? http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...wering-up.html

I guess u aint catching me


----------



## mortimersnerd

I see that Markt is taking off http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


What are you waiting for?!? GET MOVING!!!!!!!!!!!! :swearing:


No POST from my setup







thats the only reason or I'd be plus about 20kppd right now







(and thats being generous)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


So my entire main rig went down last night







Doesn't seem to be powering up at all. Any help? http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...wering-up.html


hrmm, is this an opening... *races to build more folding machines to get his rank back...*


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Or not









Just checked still in front.







ALthough for some reason I must have failed to set no auto update for windows.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I see that Markt is taking off http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


























Nice upgrades.







Quite a boost you got.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*



















































































:b and:


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Just checked still in front.







ALthough for some reason I must have failed to set no auto update for windows.
















I was actually back ahead of you for most of the twilight hours.
It's up to you to clear the path for both of us now.
Go go gadget folding battering ram!


----------



## Marlaman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Just checked still in front.







ALthough for some reason I must have failed to set no auto update for windows.

















I must think of an effective way to make you not catch me...


----------



## huntman21014

Well my new PSU gets here tomorrow so two 9600GSO's are going online!!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlaman*


I must think of an effective way to make you not catch me...


Ummmmm, more GPUs?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Ummmmm, more GPUs?


----------



## matt_s989

I miss folding....... My rig is buried somewhere in the basement under dust, blah. Hopefully be up and running again in a few months! So pffft to everyone and their running rigs, lol.

On a side note, been working on starting up a WISP in my area, so hardly have any time to fart let alone clean my basement....


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matt_s989*


I miss folding....... My rig is buried somewhere in the basement under dust, blah. Hopefully be up and running again in a few months! So pffft to everyone and their running rigs, lol.

On a side note, been working on starting up a WISP in my area, so hardly have any time to fart let alone clean my basement....


Ever heard of a "vacation"


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlaman*


I must think of an effective way to make you not catch me...


I heard sending me 4 9800GX2's may help. That's just what I heard mind you.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


I heard sending me 4 9800GX2's may help. That's just what I heard mind you.










And putting them under the username of "mega_option101" too


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


And putting them under the username of "mega_option101" too










it hasn't worked in the past, what makes you think it will work now?








they always fold under Schubie instead


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


And putting them under the username of "mega_option101" too










Tell you what. Someone sends me 4 9800GX2's, as mine to keep, and you get all the points from them for a month. That's basically, 22/7, I game a few hours a night.


----------



## jarble

the 260 is here run in fear


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


it hasn't worked in the past, what makes you think it will work now?








they always fold under Schubie instead










No one likes Schubie....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Tell you what. Someone sends me 4 9800GX2's, as mine to keep, and you get all the points from them for a month. That's basically, 22/7, I game a few hours a night.










Deal









You're da man!

Should be enough just to pass you


----------



## matt_s989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Ever heard of a "vacation"









What is this vacation thing you speak of?







lolz


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
No one likes Schubie....



















everyone likes teh Schub...


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 








everyone likes teh Schub...


















I like you... i see through the Canadian-ness


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matt_s989* 
What is this vacation thing you speak of?







lolz

I think that it's where you take time for yourself to do things that truly matter to you; hence, the overwhelming feeling of being relaxed.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 








everyone likes teh Schub...



































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
I like you... i see through the Canadian-ness

lolwut?


----------



## Nostrano

I see through you milk duds (see milk bags) and appreciate you for who you really are


----------



## grunion

Anyone use XCPU's stat page?
Pie chart


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Anyone use XCPU's stat page?
Pie chart










I may not have gotten the cake I was promised, but at least now I have some PIE!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Anyone use XCPU's stat page?
Pie chart









Melikes that site very much!

Thanks Grunion, I now have it bookmarked. If I could still rep you, I would.

So consider this:







as a rep from me to you!


----------



## corky dorkelson

This is directed at nobody in particular, but after cracking the top 200, it's like a walk in the park. Let's go OCN! It should be a tight battle for the top 300!!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=Digger=* 
I may not have gotten the cake I was promised, but at least now I have some PIE!









Didn't anyone ever tell you...

The cake is a lie


----------



## huntman21014

With any luck I will also have an 8800GTS 512 folding, jeesh my wallet is getting thinner!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
With any luck I will also have an 8800GTS 512 folding, jeesh my wallet is getting thinner!!

I love my GTS







Folds like a champ!


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
I love my GTS







Folds like a champ!

I wonder what my PPD will be with all of these GPU's folding

2 9600GSO's
1 8800GS
1 8800GTS 512
1 9800GTX+
Q6600
E4300


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
I wonder what my PPD will be with all of these GPU's folding

2 9600GSO's
1 8800GS
1 8800GTS 512
1 9800GTX+
Q6600
E4300

~30k I would say


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
I like you... i see through the Canadian-ness

LOLWUT!?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
I see through you milk duds (see milk bags) and appreciate you for who you really are










oh, alright...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Anyone use XCPU's stat page?
Pie chart










I want a slice of that Pie with my name on it







*needs to get farms operational*


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
~30k I would say









WooHoo!! And I still might be adding another 9800GTX+!!, 30k to 35K PPD should be good for the top 50 shouldn't it?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
WooHoo!! And I still might be adding another 9800GTX+!!, 30k to 35K PPD should be good for the top 50 shouldn't it?

Top 20


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Top 20









I can see that this is very addicting, last night I was pricing out a farm with 20 9800GX2's, then I had to realize that I don't have enough body parts to sell to create a farm like that


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
I can see that this is very addicting, last night I was pricing out a farm with 20 9800GX2's, then I had to realize that I don't have enough body parts to sell to create a farm like that

Do you have a family?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
I can see that this is very addicting, last night I was pricing out a farm with 20 9800GX2's, then I had to realize that I don't have enough body parts to sell to create a farm like that


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Do you have a family?









Still not enough parts, then I realized that Nitteo's farm cost even more than that, is Nitteo a Mob Boss? Drug Kingpin? I am still working on where I am going to put these rigs and yet I am already working on another!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
Still not enough parts, then I realized that Nitteo's farm cost even more than that, is Nitteo a Mob Boss? Drug Kingpin? I am still working on where I am going to put these rigs and yet I am already working on another!









Texas *IS* near the Mexican border!


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*









Texas *IS* near the Mexican border!










Well what we and the [email protected] people don't know won't hurt them, PPD is PPD no matter where it comes from


----------



## azcrazy

well guys i got my job back today , so it may be time to up grade my little 20K PPD farm


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


well guys i got my job back today , so it may be time to up grade my little 20K PPD farm


Congrats on getting the job back!!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


well guys i got my job back today , so it may be time to up grade my little 20K PPD farm


Very good news


----------



## sabermetrics

ah crud... I'm never buying Team Xtreem RAM for a folding rig ever again.. brand new set, died after 1 month...

There goes 15,000 ppd for a couple days...


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


ah crud... I'm never buying Team Xtreem RAM for a folding rig ever again.. brand new set, died after 1 month...

There goes 15,000 ppd for a couple days...










Well be prepared to give up your seat as I should have around 30,000 PPD in the next week, right now I got my 2 9600GSO's folding and tomorrow the Q6600 and 9800GTX+ come online as well as me setting up SMP on the E4300 that is powering the 9600GSO's


----------



## SnickieX

Alriiiiight, Hey TSK, I'm coming for ya, I have a total of right around 8k PPD with this system and my 9600GT in the other system.

Can't get SMP to work in Win7 beta, tho, oh well. That'd only give me what, another 1k PPD?


----------



## StarryNite

Well, it's going to be a coffee morning. Had to shut down the rig to have breakfast with sis. Have a WU to make up....and I'm already tired....sleep....


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


ah crud... I'm never buying Team Xtreem RAM for a folding rig ever again.. brand new set, died after 1 month...

There goes 15,000 ppd for a couple days...










WHAT!!!! Team Xtreame RAM is godly in most cases... and fro a folding rig? WHY! most people use that stuff on benches and suicide runs... Not to mention its GODLY expensive over here in Canada... I just go with the cheapest DDR2 sets (namebrand, and with heatspreaders though) from Canada computers... works fine for me


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


well guys i got my job back today , so it may be time to up grade my little 20K PPD farm






















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


ah crud... I'm never buying Team Xtreem RAM for a folding rig ever again.. brand new set, died after 1 month...

There goes 15,000 ppd for a couple days...


































Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


I just go with the cheapest DDR2 sets (namebrand, and with heatspreaders though) from Canada computers... works fine for me


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


well guys i got my job back today , so it may be time to up grade my little 20K PPD farm


That's EXCELLENT news! Good to hear that!


----------



## huntman21014

Well if all goes well I will also have 2 9800GX2's folding in the next couple weeks, 40K PPD here I come!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huntman21014*


Well if all goes well I will also have 2 9800GX2's folding in the next couple weeks, 40K PPD here I come!!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huntman21014*


Well if all goes well I will also have 2 9800GX2's folding in the next couple weeks, 40K PPD here I come!!!


Right on!!


----------



## Hueristic

HOLY Mackerel(lol)! IT went up to 36F outside and It's 72F in here without the heat on! These things are really kicking out the heat! I'm gonna have to do something before summer!







I don't want to Lose all the OC's


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
HOLY Mackerel(lol)! IT went up to 36F outside and It's 72F in here without the heat on! These things are really kicking out the heat! I'm gonna have to do something before summer!







I don't want to Lose all the OC's









Confirmed, I am buying two eVGA 9800GX2's from Inuyasha1771


----------



## Hueristic

OMG THESE NEW WU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!

I went from 10k to 13k!!!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=369033


----------



## K092084

Just switched out my 8800gs with a 9800gt. Giving my about 300-500PPD more on the 1680 pointers. Got another 9800gt headed my way to replace a 8800gts 640mb 96SP as well.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
OMG THESE NEW WU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!

I went from 10k to 13k!!!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=369033

Nice! heres mine with the new wu's and new gpu's ^^

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=420597


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Nice! heres mine with the new wu's and new gpu's ^^

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=420597

Can't you do any better than that







J/K


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrkryz* 
Im pushing a small farm with enough pony power to win the triple crown in a few months









Seeing is believing. It's one thing to enter the triple crown, it's another to win it (and you have some STIFF competition!!).


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Can't you do any better than that







J/K


Hey i already took a 3 day cut from gaming and its killin me!







So for now i have taken complete control of my wife's computer


----------



## Cryptedvick

i feel soo frustrated i cant fold 24hrs a day ... i have to shut down my pc at night because i cant sleep from the sound it makes ... even with all my fans at minimum 
there goes ~8 hours of folding







and almost half of the PPD i should make


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Hey i already took a 3 day cut from gaming and its killin me!







So for now i have taken complete control of my wife's computer

















What was the price paid for it (as ladies tend to bargain well)?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


i feel soo frustrated i cant fold 24hrs a day ... i have to shut down my pc at night because i cant sleep from the sound it makes ... even with all my fans at minimum 
there goes ~8 hours of folding







and almost half of the PPD i should make


Its all good








I know what your talking about because I have to close the door to the room the folders are in and my bedroom door so I don't hear the fans


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarryNite*


What was the price paid for it (as ladies tend to bargain well)?










Rofl, i get off the computer when she wants on *Whispers* (you blew my cover)


----------



## MadCatMk2

Yep, my 4850 is happy with the new WUs. Barely any update is left with no points now.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Nice! heres mine with the new wu's and new gpu's ^^

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=420597
































Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Can't you do any better than that







J/K







































Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Yep, my 4850 is happy with the new WUs. Barely any update is left with no points now.


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Yep, my 4850 is happy with the new WUs. Barely any update is left with no points now.

Great! See ya smokin'


----------



## grunion

Clawed back into the top 20, sliding back out.
Sold my HX520, shipping it out tomorrow, checked on my FSP delivery date and it got pushed back to the 16th :swearing:
Oh well at least now I can cut some cable management holes in my Tsunami.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Yep, my 4850 is happy with the new WUs. Barely any update is left with no points now.


I just had 2 updates with 0 points


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I just had 2 updates with 0 points










Meh, they'll balance eventually.
I lost three updates yesterday morning when my internet connection failed hard, but now things are going well.


----------



## spaceballsrules

I just found a PNY 9600GSO 768 for $49.99 shipped after MIR.
Ends tomorrow. Limit 1 per household








http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ml#post5779021


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I just found a PNY 9600GSO 768 for $49.99 through tomorrow.
Limit 1 per household








http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ml#post5779021

You just won one!!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
You just won one!!!

And I am getting another one to go with it


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
And I am getting another one to go with it









It really never ends for any of us does it?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
It really never ends for any of us does it?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
It really never ends for any of us does it?

Through debt, a bad economy, power outages, and crappy apartment wiring, we shall fold on!


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Through debt, a bad economy, power outages, and crappy apartment wiring, we shall fold on!









I will drink to that but it might be my last for a while as with these 9800GX2's folding I am not going to have enough money for anything but electricity


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
I will drink to that but it might be my last for a while as with these 9800GX2's folding I am not going to have enough money for anything but electricity

First one's on me then









What can I expect from the 9600GSO 768 in terms of PPD?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Noone noticed the new record? 2,888,010 points yesterday ;D


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


First one's on me then









What can I expect from the 9600GSO 768 in terms of PPD?


Congrats on winning a 9600gso from the PNY folding contest.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


First one's on me then









What can I expect from the 9600GSO 768 in terms of PPD?


Mine pulled about 4000-4200 with shader up 2 straps from stock.

You won a card? I hate you....I mean congratulations!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Noone noticed the new record? 2,888,010 points yesterday ;D


We are setting new records every day now








It is still worth noting of course, but we need to hit that elusive 3,000,000 PPD threshold before we stick our dinkies in the mashed potatoes









Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Congrats on winning a 9600gso from the PNY folding contest.


Thanks. I wonder if I should go and buy some lottery tickets. Maybe Lady Luck will stay on my side for a while.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Mine pulled about 4000-4200 with shader up 2 straps from stock.

You won a card? I hate you....I mean congratulations!










Don't hate the folder, hate the game








I will be maxing the shaders on those cards (picked another one up at Fry's for $50 after MIR!) since this will be a dedicated folding rig. Alas, only a 2 card rig though.


----------



## Pao

I entered into that as well, I figure if I start getting some NV cards, I'll just fill up all three of my boards pci-e slots to fold on. If I ever need to stick my ati's back in for xfire I know where they are and how to do it.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
First one's on me then









What can I expect from the 9600GSO 768 in terms of PPD?

I'll take a keg in that case


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
I'll take a keg in that case









Bahhhh, the first one he says....
1 full delivery truck please


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
I'll take a keg in that case










Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Bahhhh, the first one he says....
1 full delivery truck please









Y'all drink way too much!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Y'all drink way too much!



















Not me








Actually, I was going to sell the beer to pay for a bigger farm and the utility bill


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 









Not me








Actually, I was going to sell the beer to pay for a bigger farm and the utility bill









I like your style









A full truck would be life









I mean... I am in university... Bring on the beer plz!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Y'all drink way too much!









No, you don't drink enough!!! AAARRRRGGGHHH!!!! *pukes*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wait, free beer?


----------



## Mebby

I'm willing to trade my bottle of whiskey for GPU's. =D


----------



## K092084

Got my 112sp 8800gt to replace my 96sp 8800gts today. Giving me a couple of extra hundred PPD so far.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Got my 112sp 8800gt to replace my 96sp 8800gts today. Giving me a couple of extra hundred PPD so far.


Sweet deal









Bump the shaders on it now!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Clawed back into the top 20, sliding back out.
Sold my HX520, shipping it out tomorrow, checked on my FSP delivery date and it got pushed back to the 16th :swearing:
Oh well at least now I can cut some cable management holes in my Tsunami.


no worries, that 520 is going to a good folding cause. 
looking to bump my score up from this: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=438680








If all goes well I should be pushing 2 9600 GSO's with that 520 by sometime next week.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Don't hate the folder, hate the game








I will be maxing the shaders on those cards (picked another one up at Fry's for $50 after MIR!) since this will be a dedicated folding rig. Alas, only a 2 card rig though.










No! Damn it I just passed you.







. Guess it's about time to stick the 2 8800GT's in the wifes rig and get new ones for mine.


----------



## Vlasov_581

you guys i'm getting some weird work units









Attachment 101277


----------



## huntman21014

The 1680 WU's are fine and get the same points as the 420 as they are exactly the same except one has 4 time as much data


----------



## Mebby

Damn it, I forgot how much the single core cpu client sucks.

I miss my 4850.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
No, you don't drink enough!!! AAARRRRGGGHHH!!!! *pukes*

You just make me laugh and laugh and laugh.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
No! Damn it I just passed you.







. Guess it's about time to stick the 2 8800GT's in the wifes rig and get new ones for mine.









You'd better hurry up. I am going to be getting 2 9600GSOs going in the near future also.


----------



## murderbymodem

I finally cracked the top 200!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=382625

Top 100 here I come.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
you guys i'm getting some weird work units









Attachment 101277

Update fahmon's "Tools/Download new projects"


----------



## MadCatMk2

Edit: lulz, the [H]orde noticed something.
.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


We are setting new records every day now








It is still worth noting of course, but we need to hit that elusive 3,000,000 PPD threshold before we stick our dinkies in the mashed potatoes








(



Quote:



03.13.09 | *3,015,296* | 4,631


Mashed potatoes, here comes my dinkie!


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Sweet deal









Bump the shaders on it now!

Got them at 1782, havent't tried to go any higher yet.
ON a good note, my 96sp 8800gts,shader 1728, is getting about 4800 PPD on the 1680, its somehow folding better then the 9800gt and 8800gt which are both 112sp.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Got them at 1782, havent't tried to go any higher yet.
ON a good note, my 96sp 8800gts,shader 1728, is getting about 4800 PPD on the 1680, its somehow folding better then the 9800gt and 8800gt which are both 112sp.

Is the GTS 320 or a 640MB?


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Tufl, i have been chasing you since the 500's lol where the hell did you go







Even with my 24 hour average at 14k and rising your dusting me







cooomeeee baaaaccckkkk


----------



## H3||scr3am

BWAHAHAHAHA!!!! Val, I'm coming for you... Folding rig number one is up and crunching.... 25kppd coming after you now









~4kppd/8800GS @ 735/1836/1900
~2.5kppd from my 8800GS in my sig rig
~3k ppd from my Q6600
~1.5kpp from my E2180 @ 3.0Ghz

all gunning for you Val







better get those rigs back up


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
BWAHAHAHAHA!!!! Val, I'm coming for you... Folding rig number one is up and crunching.... 25kppd coming after you now









~4kppd/8800GS @ 735/1836/1900
~2.5kppd from my 8800GS in my sig rig
~3k ppd from my Q6600
~1.5kpp from my E2180 @ 3.0Ghz

all gunning for you Val







better get those rigs back up









lol, kick em when there up, kick em while there down, kick em while there up, kick em all around.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
BWAHAHAHAHA!!!! Val, I'm coming for you... Folding rig number one is up and crunching.... 25kppd coming after you now









~4kppd/8800GS @ 735/1836/1900
~2.5kppd from my 8800GS in my sig rig
~3k ppd from my Q6600
~1.5kpp from my E2180 @ 3.0Ghz

all gunning for you Val







better get those rigs back up









Now thats some Trash Talking









Speaking of trash, where is that no good mega whan you want to trash on him


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Now thats some Trash Talking









Speaking of trash, where is that no good mega whan you want to trash on him

















Right here
 

















Say cheese


----------



## mortimersnerd

All rigs going back on today and tonight. Its going to be fun. Better watch out. 60k ppd here I come


----------



## The Duke

Formagio








Now go reply to my photo post and do something useful today


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Formagio








Now go reply to my photo post and do something useful today









Where is this photo post you speak of?!?

Is this another one of your traps lol


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Where is this photo post you speak of?!?

Is this another one of your traps lol










http://www.overclock.net/photography/

Mad, yes, trap no, so quit screwing around and go say something good


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Dangit, i clicked on that link like 7 times


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Mashed potatoes, here comes my dinkie!


I am boiling the potatoes as I write this








I would advise waiting until they cool down before doing anything though


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


All rigs going back on today and tonight. Its going to be fun. Better watch out. 60k ppd here I come










All jeah, go boi


----------



## mortimersnerd

Oh, and I got the electric bill. My part of it was only $95 this month, not bad for all the computers.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Mashed potatoes, here comes my dinkie!


I am boiling the potatoes as I write this








I would advise waiting until they cool down before doing anything though


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Oh, and I got the electric bill. My part of it was only $95 this month, not bad for all the computers.










How many computers total? and is that with the AC kickin at 72-74?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*









How many computers total? and is that with the AC kickin at 72-74?


I have:
Main rig, 2 9800GTX+
4x GX2 rig (~1000W)
E7200, 1x8800GT
1 single core machine
+ household usage (around 450kW/hrs)

It was 1540kW/hrs.

This is Michigan so the computer help heat the house. The GX2 rig will go in the garage once the AC goes on.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Woke up this morning to find everything shut down







Apparently the power went out 3 hours before I woke up :swearing: My Noon update with be a big fat waste.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Woke up this morning to find everything shut down







Apparently the power went out 3 hours before I woke up :swearing: My Noon update with be a big fat waste.


You don't have a UPS and generator?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


You don't have a UPS and generator?










Nah, no UPS. I am at home, so no harm done. Maybe lost 1000-2000 points....Waaaaaah!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Nah, no UPS. I am at home, so no harm done. Maybe lost 1000-2000 points....Waaaaaah!










I have a UPS on my main rig, which is nice. I can't afford one for the GX2 rig. I would have to shell out over $500 for one. But its xp so it will auto restart and login.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


You don't have a UPS and generator?










..and a farm of solar panels?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


..and a farm of solar panels?


The estimated 1800W that I am drawing, I would need 9 of these 200W panels x2 if I want to account for night.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


The estimated 1800W that I am drawing, I would need 9 of these 200W panels x2 if I want to account for night.


Sell your car


----------



## mortimersnerd

It would take over 10 years for them to pay off. I will stick with $100/month in nuclear energy.


----------



## MadCatMk2

taken here


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


The estimated 1800W that I am drawing, I would need 9 of these 200W panels x2 if I want to account for night.


Home Depot will set up your whole house for ~$25,000
That will be my next upgrade


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Edit: lulz, the [H]orde noticed something.
.


Looks like my old account there is gone (probally cause it's a yahoo email) Resigned up to put a spur in their butt (now i got a use for my new OCN gmail!)

on an aside, THESE new WU's are the best! those 511's were killing me!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=369033

Figures! I gotta change 2 gpu's over to chungenhung1 tomorrow.







I need a script for this, manual editing the files every 15 days is a bit of a pita. Especially if I add more.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Through debt, a bad economy, power outages, and crappy apartment wiring, we shall fold on!










sigged

getting maybe 12kppd until I can get my 9800gt rig back up








RMAing it to asus, but I'm hoping to find a cheapish 4-slotter (amd) until then... (which I'll then have an extra mobo lying around...good excuse to start another folding rig imo







)


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
It would take over 10 years for them to pay off. I will stick with $100/month in nuclear energy.

If the Gov has her way, here in MI that is, the elec co will have to *pay* us more than they charge us and the profit is not fed taxable









http://www.solarpowerrocks.com/michigan/


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
If the Gov has her way, here in MI that is, the elec co will have to *pay* us more than they charge us and the profit is not fed taxable









http://www.solarpowerrocks.com/michigan/

That would be cool. I don't foresee going to solar power though. Its just ridiculously expensive. We do have cheap electricity next to the nuclear plant. It was $95 for ~1550kwhr.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
That would be cool. I don't foresee going to solar power though. Its just ridiculously expensive. We do have cheap electricity next to the nuclear plant. It was $95 for ~1550kwhr.











I bet you don't get the many black and brown outs I do though








There is also about $3500 in tax credits though









NOTE: I'm trash talking the power company! We should get free electricity to Fold :swearing:


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 









I bet you don't get the many black and brown outs I do though








There is also about $3500 in tax credits though









NOTE: I'm trash talking the power company! We should get free electricity to Fold :swearing:









Not many black outs, but a lot of brown outs, enough to power down a machine.

A UPS for the GX2 rig would be expensive. I have looked at a couple options.

Something like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16842102090

Or something like this for my workstation and GX2 rig. My Sig rig has a Br1500
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16842101168


----------



## Valicious

Saw this on newegg, was wondering if I should get it so I can fire my main folding rig back up..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813130136R


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Saw this on newegg, was wondering if I should get it so I can fire my main folding rig back up..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16813130136R


2 sigged posts by one user.









I say that you won't find a better board for less. Hopefully it comes with the I/O plate. 
You could get a BNIB for a little more - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130136


----------



## H3||scr3am

oh noes Val is getting her rig back up? I need to power FOLD!!! and get farm number 2 online and running...


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


oh noes Val is getting her rig back up? I need to power FOLD!!! and get farm number 2 online and running...


Yeah well I'm still PO'd at you for passing me! :swearing:

I was doing so good! I left this morning at 115, and I came home to 116!!

I went to see who bumped me down a notch, and sure enough, whose name do I see?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Yeah well I'm still PO'd at you for passing me! :swearing:

I was doing so good! I left this morning at 115, and I came home to 116!!

I went to see who bumped me down a notch, and sure enough, whose name do I see?










Well, I will be passing you once I get my new cards folding, so get used to that feeling


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Well, I will be passing you once I get my new cards folding, so get used to that feeling










If we were having this conversation face to face instead of on this forum, I would have a choice name for you that begins with the first letter of the alphabet.

But this is considered a family forum, so I must stay reserved. Oh well, FOR THE CURE!

I still hate you.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


You'd better hurry up. I am going to be getting 2 9600GSOs going in the near future also.










Bring it!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Tufl, i have been chasing you since the 500's lol where the hell did you go







Even with my 24 hour average at 14k and rising your dusting me







cooomeeee baaaaccckkkk










Your lucky I missed the openbox GTX 295's yesterday, $360.







I literally had it in my cart and was looking for the CC when bam, it was gone. :swearing: Oh well more will turn up.

As it is I may just get two 9800GTX+/GTS250 and put the two 8800GT's in the wife's rig just to stay ahead of you and spaceballs.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Not many black outs, but a lot of brown outs, enough to power down a machine.

A UPS for the GX2 rig would be expensive. I have looked at a couple options.

Something like this: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16842102090

Or something like this for my workstation and GX2 rig. My Sig rig has a Br1500
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16842101168


I use an APC 1300WA  but I'm likely to get a server type like...this because I'm converting to a server cab.

I got the APC 1300WA for much less on sale at microcenter at the time.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


If we were having this conversation face to face instead of on this forum, I would have a choice name for you that begins with the first letter of the alphabet.

But this is considered a family forum, so I must stay reserved. Oh well, FOR THE CURE!

I still hate you.










You are going to make all the children cry!









If we were face-to-face, I would be poking you in the chest with my finger









FOR THE CURE!

I loathe you









@Tufelhunden: Newegg has recertified EVGA 8800GTS 512 for $105+shipping - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130401
They also have the PNY 9800GTX+ for $110 shipped with $40 MIR - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814133246 Not too crazy about the cooler on that card ??


----------



## Ducky

I don't know what you guys are talking about 'awesome' is totally allowed here.


----------



## The Duke

Why can't you all just not get along in this segment


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


@Tufelhunden: Newegg has recertified EVGA 8800GTS 512 for $105+shipping - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130401
They also have the PNY 9800GTX+ for $110 shipped with $40 MIR - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814133246 Not too crazy about the cooler on that card ??


I think it's a pull configuration. One of my GT's has the same dang thing. Both the same part number but different coolers. :shrugs:


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I don't know what you guys are talking about 'awesome' is totally allowed here.










Nice twist. I like


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 

If we were face-to-face, I would be poking you in the chest with my finger











Just ordered that mobo, I shall be back with a vengeance and MORE cards in just a few days


----------



## Tufelhunden

Damn, losing 4 VMWare WU's hurt me this week. Slickety is back on my threats list.







You will not catch me.







I have them running correctly now.


----------



## markt

I'll be down on points for a few days, cleaning dustbunnies and such.. And actually doing WORK with the main rig.
I'll be back full speed in a few days though, upgrades in about a month, only because these wu's use 30% less electricity.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*











Just ordered that mobo, I shall be back with a vengeance and MORE cards in just a few days










Hope it works for the best









The way things are going, we might actually be ready for the competition in May


----------



## jarble

just brought a few kppd back on line for the team


----------



## Valicious

Thinking of putting together another folding rig......








How many 9800GX2s can fit in a single mobo? What size psu would a 9800gx2 rig need?
Got any advice for me nitteo or nightlife?

Oh, and does anyone have any extra 4pin-to-6pin adapters? I seem to be one short...


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Thinking of putting together another folding rig......








How many 9800GX2s can fit in a single mobo? What size psu would a 9800gx2 rig need?
Got any advice for me nitteo or nightlife?


K6N Plat and K9A2 Plat motherboards are capable of this.
I'd say ~1kW PSU?

Also, envy, struggling to get my hands on 3 8800GTs <_<


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 









Just ordered that mobo, I shall be back with a vengeance and MORE cards in just a few days









bwahahaha you're eating my dust now Val


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Thinking of putting together another folding rig......








How many 9800GX2s can fit in a single mobo? What size psu would a 9800gx2 rig need?
Got any advice for me nitteo or nightlife?

Oh, and does anyone have any extra 4pin-to-6pin adapters? I seem to be one short...


You will need a 1200W+ PSU. I use two 750W PSUs. cmstore.coolermaster.com has refurb. 750Ws for $51. I'm currently using two of those and they work great.

You will need a MSI K9A2 mobo to fit 4 GX2s.


----------



## grunion

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :swearing:

The power company is here, swapping out my pole, be down for about 6 hours :swearing:


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :swearing:

The power company is here, swapping out my pole, be down for about 6 hours :swearing:


I'm waiting for mine to tell me they need to upgrade transformers.....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I'm waiting for mine to tell me they need to upgrade transformers.....


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I'm waiting for mine to tell me they need to upgrade transformers.....

lol


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Dam mort that 780 i bought from you overclocks better then my 790







this was just a regular volt setting went right to 3.7 on a e5200 lol. Squeeze out more ppd.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Dam mort that 780 i bought from you overclocks better then my 790







this was just a regular volt setting went right to 3.7 on a e5200 lol. Squeeze out more ppd.


My hardware must be blessed









I'm glad it worked out.

Now I have to RMA a GX2. I didn't realize it was dead until I was outside the window for returns for the retailer.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


My hardware must be blessed









I'm glad it worked out.

Now I have to RMA a GX2. I didn't realize it was dead until I was outside the window for returns for the retailer.


Oxymorons FTW!!!!

Lol.

I'm having some severe stability issues with ALL my systems. Some update that was released recently is seriously causing me a lot of grief.

I've had to do a format and fresh install on my folding rig, a system restore on my wife's lappy, and a hard drive clone and swap on my main rig. :swearing:

I'm going to use this opportunity to install Windows 7 on my main rig now though, and it gave me a chance to un-RAID the drives on my folding rig. (Don't ask, I just kind of pieced things together, it's a long story, but it basically all boils down to me taking forever to finish my murderMod.)

So I've got my folding rig back up, but I'm having trouble getting both GPU's to fold, so I'm going to have to work on that some more tonight.

My main rig's still acting wierd though, but it's folding. The laptop's my last priority.

What a miserable weekend!


----------



## K092084

Was looking at my work computer and just saw that it has a pcie 1x slot. Just ordered a pcie 1x riser to put another card in it.

What is the lowest PSU watt I could go running a 9800gt and 8800gt together?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Was looking at my work computer and just saw that it has a pcie 1x slot. Just ordered a pcie 1x riser to put another card in it.

What is the lowest PSU watt I could go running a 9800gt and 8800gt together?

Quality 500W will do. You might be able to get away with a 430W depending on the system.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Hmm a box just showed up at the door...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Hmm a box just showed up at the door...









I got a box today. Too bad it was books








They cost as much as computer parts and aren't nearly as fun.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Hmm a box just showed up at the door...


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Quality 500W will do. You might be able to get away with a 430W depending on the system.


Hmmm, Well its a dell optiplex gx620 with P4HT 3.2ghz cd rom and dvd drive, 3gb ram, 80mm fan. Its got a dell 350 watt PSU right now. Will have to see if I can find a cheap one maybe.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*












































Nice, I'm trying to aquire one of those at a decent price.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Hmmm, Well its a dell optiplex gx620 with P4HT 3.2ghz cd rom and dvd drive, 3gb ram, 80mm fan. Its got a dell 350 watt PSU right now. Will have to see if I can find a cheap one maybe.


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...?cPath=18_37_3


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Nice, I'm trying to aquire one of those at a decent price.


I got lucky got mine for $217 shipped...


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/...?cPath=18_37_3











Thanks.

I might have to use the one I just ordered and replace my Thermaltake TR2 450W in my second rig and take that one to work.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


I got lucky got mine for $217 shipped...










I was interested in grunion's but I believe that mort beat me to it.
Where you get yours from?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I was interested in grunion but I believe that mort beat me to it.


Its still up forsale. I'm trying to RMA though the retailer. I just emailed the retailer and it was the 14th day. Hopefully I can get the exchange. It was defective all along I just thought it was a driver error.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I was interested in grunion's but I believe that mort beat me to it.
Where you get yours from?


NCIX.com ebay store...


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Its still up forsale. I'm trying to RMA though the retailer. I just emailed the retailer and it was the 14th day. Hopefully I can get the exchange. It was defective all along I just thought it was a driver error.


Oh, well someone else has it pending then I guess.

Good luck on your exchange.


----------



## grunion

I'm giving mort a couple of days, he was the first to pm me.
I listed it pending because I don't want any more offers on the table, 3 offers is enough.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Anyone ever get a blue icon in FahMon. I have seen the red, yellow, and green, but I am now seeing blue.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Anyone ever get a blue icon in FahMon. I have seen the red, yellow, and green, but I am now seeing blue.









I have, not a clue what it means though.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I told you guys I would be back in the top 20







I scored some massive points today.


----------



## mortimersnerd

The #5 spot is mine









Better fire up some more rigs Tandem Riders









I hit 4 mil also


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Anyone ever get a blue icon in FahMon. I have seen the red, yellow, and green, but I am now seeing blue.









Yeah I get them alot from remote machines, that I'm monitoring... so my main rig monitoring my folding farm, all GPUS and SMP I've seen blue... no idea what it means...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
I told you guys I would be back in the top 20







I scored some massive points today.










Grats, I hope to see myself up on there soon enough







so watch out


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Yeah I get them alot from remote machines, that I'm monitoring... so my main rig monitoring my folding farm, all GPUS and SMP I've seen blue... no idea what it means...

Grats, I hope to see myself up on there soon enough







so watch out









But I just got up here


----------



## grunion

The blue has something to do with monitoring over your network, times need to sync back up.


----------



## H3||scr3am

expand your farm? lol soon as I get farm number 2 online you'll have little chance


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/mnmo/IMG_0216.jpg

[IMG]http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f167/mnmo/IMG_0217.jpg

[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

















Holy crap that thing is huge....I'm sticking to my 9800GT until they start finding ways to make these newer cards generate less heat so these huge coolers aren't needed...


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
I told you guys I would be back in the top 20







I scored some massive points today.










Just when I thought I was gonna start pulling away from you. My 9800gtx+ has been giving me problems lately. It will downclock itself to like 300mhz core and 100 mhz mem and 600 mhz shader. Only way to get it to go back to stock is if I restart the computer. Been checking it every hour today. Even have the affinity and priority programs running.

Then my 8800gt started getting eue errors today had to down the shader alittle.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Just when I thought I was gonna start pulling away from you. My 9800gtx+ has been giving me problems lately. It will downclock itself to like 300mhz core and 100 mhz mem and 600 mhz shader. Only way to get it to go back to stock is if I restart the computer. Been checking it every hour today. Even have the affinity and priority programs running.

Then my 8800gt started getting eue errors today had to down the shader alittle.

the Card is downlocking due to heat... you'll have to edit the BIOS on it if you want to fix that completely... otherwise when it gets hot, it downclocks itself... but those clocks seem crazy low.... 300 core 100mem? thats like 200mhz... and 600 shader? thats like 1/3 of stock almost... the memory clock you mentioned is some minute fraction of the stock clock... maybe try some driver reinstalls, and if that doesn't do it, edit the BIOS on it...


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


The blue has something to do with monitoring over your network, times need to sync back up.


This was happening on my ONLY rig, which is wired to my router. Hmmm?


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


the Card is downlocking due to heat... you'll have to edit the BIOS on it if you want to fix that completely... otherwise when it gets hot, it downclocks itself... but those clocks seem crazy low.... 300 core 100mem? thats like 200mhz... and 600 shader? thats like 1/3 of stock almost... the memory clock you mentioned is some minute fraction of the stock clock... maybe try some driver reinstalls, and if that doesn't do it, edit the BIOS on it...


I haven't seen the card go over 65c. Just installed the latest drivers last night and it happened again overnight, but it hasn't all day today.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Just when I thought I was gonna start pulling away from you. My 9800gtx+ has been giving me problems lately. It will downclock itself to like 300mhz core and 100 mhz mem and 600 mhz shader. Only way to get it to go back to stock is if I restart the computer. Been checking it every hour today. Even have the affinity and priority programs running.

Then my 8800gt started getting eue errors today had to down the shader alittle.


Might not be getting enough power. I had a card that would pop up the message that it was downclocking due to not getting enough power?

I dunno, maybe?


----------



## nafljhy

i'm finally back in my apt! time to get those cards all working again and take back my #5 spot.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


The #5 spot is mine









Better fire up some more rigs Tandem Riders









I hit 4 mil also










Fold on Brother........

I had to RMA 1 9800GTX+ on a four slot folder, so I was down a GTX+, The egg just did a refund so I went ahead and grabbed a GX2 for that open slot. That will be it for me for a while.....till I see how painful taxes are going to be.

I'll keep the spot warm till you get here. Hopefully we'll all just knock this cancer ***** out soon and we will all have some mega gaming rigs.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Anyone ever get a blue icon in FahMon. I have seen the red, yellow, and green, but I am now seeing blue.









http://trac.fahmon.net/wiki/MonitoringClients

Blue (optional)
The client has been flagged as having an asynchronous clock, this state is also triggered when the monitoring machine passes over 00:00 local time. The basic meaning of this state is that the client is still working, but you "may" need to check on it.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Might not be getting enough power. I had a card that would pop up the message that it was downclocking due to not getting enough power?

I dunno, maybe?


I've got it running off a 450watt PSU, and I never had a problem with the 8800gts I had in there. It might have been a heat issue. I manually set the fan to 50% last night and its still at the same clocks.

Just got an xfx 9800gx2 off ebay for 216 thanks to my 10% off coupon I had.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Was looking at my work computer and just saw that it has a pcie 1x slot. Just ordered a pcie 1x riser to put another card in it.

What is the lowest PSU watt I could go running a 9800gt and 8800gt together?


I've seen 2 gt's on good antec 350's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


I told you guys I would be back in the top 20







I scored some massive points today.




























Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i'm finally back in my apt! *time to get those cards all working again and take back my #5 spot*.


































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Fold on Brother........

I had to RMA 1 9800GTX+ on a four slot folder, so I was down a GTX+, The egg just did a refund *so I went ahead and grabbed a GX2 *for that open slot. That will be it for me for a while.....till I see how painful taxes are going to be.

I'll keep the spot warm till you get here. Hopefully we'll all just knock this cancer ***** out soon and we will all have some mega gaming rigs.




































































:b and:























Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I've got it running off a 450watt PSU, and I never had a problem with the 8800gts I had in there. It might have been a heat issue. I manually set the fan to 50% last night and its still at the same clocks.

*Just got an xfx 9800gx2 off ebay for 216* thanks to my 10% off coupon I had.



























































:b and:


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I've seen 2 gt's on good antec 350's


I ordered a refurbished cooler master 550watt from CM store.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
I ordered a refurbished cooler master 550watt from CM store.























that should cover you fine!


----------



## K092084

Just have to find some time when I am not busy at work and install it.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I've seen 2 gt's on good antec 350's
































































































:b and:















































































:b and:






























I am in smiley hell!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I am in smiley hell!!









































































:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing::swearing:


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i'm finally back in my apt! time to get those cards all working again and take back my #5 spot.










Good luck!



















And I have a GX2 for RMA right now....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I've got it running off a 450watt PSU, and I never had a problem with the 8800gts I had in there. It might have been a heat issue. I manually set the fan to 50% last night and its still at the same clocks.

Just got an xfx 9800gx2 off ebay for 216 thanks to my 10% off coupon I had.


I was so pissed off that I forgot about those 10% off coupons after I spend $1000 on the GX2s.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Good luck!












































































:b and:










































:de vil:



































:thumb :
















Quote:

And I have a GX2 for RMA right now....
I was so pissed off that I forgot about those 10% off coupons after I spend $1000 on the GX2s.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Good luck!



















And I have a GX2 for RMA right now....

I was so pissed off that I forgot about those 10% off coupons after I spend $1000 on the GX2s.

Was checking ebay for any good deals and saw a message that I had one and that it expired today, so I figured I better use it since there weren't any cheaper cards.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Mort's graph looks like the BIG DIPPER!

He is on fire .............................


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Mort's graph looks like the BIG DIPPER!

He is on fire .............................










LOL.

You may be in luck........ I keep killing hardware. It will be a fight for that #5 spot.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


LOL.

You may be in luck........ I keep killing hardware. It will be a fight for that #5 spot.


Uh oh.........what died?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Uh oh.........what died?


I keep getting blue screens on my GX2 rig and I don't think its the RAM.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Better grab one of the open box 4 slot MSI's from the egg before they are gone.

I am sure you have gone through all of the troubleshooting, so I am not even going to suggest anything.

Hardware that doesn't work right is a pain, especially with the investment of a 4X GX2 rig down because of it.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Better grab one of the open box 4 slot MSI's from the egg before they are gone.

I am sure you have gone through all of the troubleshooting, so I am not even going to suggest anything.

Hardware that doesn't work right is a pain, especially with the investment of a 4X GX2 rig down because of it.


Yup, I ordered another K9A2. It will be here Thursday.


----------



## nafljhy

so you'll have 2x folding rigs now mort?


----------



## H3||scr3am

no, he'll have one rig, and a backup board to RMA


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
so you'll have 2x folding rigs now mort?

Not planning on it. My power draw can't take it.

I have a few temporary systems online right now. When all said and done I'm going to have:

2x9800GTX+
4x9800GX2
2xGTX285
1x8800GT

Thats all that I can have at my house right now. I have a couple rigs off site for testing right now. Those will disappear in a couple of days. I hope to have the GX2 rig back online by then. 2nd day air on that mobo.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

TehPwn, Corky_D and Roke all eatin meh dust in 1 jump














spaceballs looks like you next muhahaha


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 







TehPwn, Corky_D and Roke all eatin meh dust in 1 jump














spaceballs looks like you next muhahaha









Your going to catch me if I keep getting these damn 3340 pointers.







Things knock me down to less than Windows SMP PPD.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Your going to catch me if I keep getting these damn 3340 pointers.







Things knock me down to less than Windows SMP PPD.









I saw that but didn't want to speak to soon as you always pull back away







j/k hopefully you get your ppd back up i been chasin you since the 800's


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


I saw that but didn't want to speak to soon as you always pull back away







j/k hopefully you get your ppd back up i been chasin you since the 800's

















Just got another one. Finished one and grabbed another one of these damn things.







Hmmm. Maybe I can convinve teh wife I need some GTX260's. LOL nope.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


*spaceballs looks like you next muhahaha*










/spaceballsrules releases safety catch on afterburners...click


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
/spaceballsrules releases safety catch on afterburners...click









dammit, nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

/slicketyrickety releases tractor beam hatch... clank


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
dammit, nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

/slicketyrickety releases tractor beam hatch... clank

"Truckin got my chips cashed in. Keep truckin', like the doo-dah man
Together, more or less in line, just keep truckin' on."


----------



## K092084

9800GX2 is due to be here tomorrow, hopefully it works.
Won't have time to put it in though until the weekend when I put my computer in my new used case.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Replacement board will be here tomorrow morning. I should be back at full force Friday. #5 spot here I come









Side note: Support folding and recruit people from the nVidia section:
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4784...home-team.html


----------



## nafljhy

no! it mine!







thankfully, i got a days head start on getting everything running again.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I will be back. Keep the #5 seat warm for me


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I will be back. Keep the #5 seat warm for me









oh no! i just realized something... i can't take the #5 spot! i have one of my cards folding for the GPU team comp!









how could i forget!


----------



## grunion

Just pulled the trigger on a second 295


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Just pulled the trigger on a second 295










:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

I hate you! Well unless u send me your old cards!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:

I hate you! Well unless u send me your old cards!








































Attachment 101913


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*

















Attachment 101913



























































:ban d:


----------



## spaceballsrules

ZOMG! The ultimate folding!!

  
 YouTube - Japanese way of folding T-shirts!


----------



## nckid4u

I have my two 8800gts on the way. The addiction begins. My 4830s have gotten me into the top 1500, but I'm gonna ride the 8800s all the way to the top 500...
With my insanely competitive personality, I can see a 4 card farm coming soon. Gotta sell off some stuff and do a couple more custom builds for clients and the $$$ will be there to do it. Then maybe more... I like a competition where ultimately everybody wins.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


ZOMG! The ultimate folding!!

YouTube - Japanese way of folding T-shirts!


Man i tried that for like an hour its freakin impossible


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


I have my two 8800gts on the way. The addiction begins. My 4830s have gotten me into the top 1500, but I'm gonna ride the 8800s all the way to the top 500...
With my insanely competitive personality, I can see a 4 card farm coming soon. Gotta sell off some stuff and do a couple more custom builds for clients and the $$$ will be there to do it. Then maybe more... I like a competition where ultimately everybody wins.


With your sig rig and 2 8800GT's you can reach the top 100. GO, GO, GO, GO, GO, GO, GO, GO!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Man i tried that for like an hour its freakin impossible

















My dad owns a screen printing and embroidery place. A few of his employees got that down pretty quickly. Every now and then the customer wants them placed into individual bags so they fold each shirt separately.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Man i tried that for like an hour its freakin impossible

















Just follow the instructions the lady gives as she does it


----------



## mortimersnerd

My OB K9A2 was DOA







I'm RMAing with newegg. I ordered a new one and had it overnight shipped. It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


My OB K9A2 was DOA







I'm RMAing with newegg. I ordered a new one and had it overnight shipped. It should be here tomorrow.


Hey, don't come complainin' to us about it! :swearing: You knew the risks going into it. 
I am just messing with you. Sorry to hear about the DOA mobo. It always sucks when that happens








I hope you get a good one tomorrow to replace it, and get the board filled with cards and running.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Hey, don't come complainin' to us about it! :swearing: You knew the risks going into it. 
I am just messing with you. Sorry to hear about the DOA mobo. It always sucks when that happens








I hope you get a good one tomorrow to replace it, and get the board filled with cards and running.










Its irritating. They are suppose to be tested and working. At least they refund the entire order, since I shipped that one 2nd day....

At least I will get one before the weekend. My basement is cold, I want that rig running again....


----------



## Valicious

Just got my K92A in the mail today and putting bf to work getting my rig back up







(serves him right for breaking my finger) 9800gt rig should be folding in a few hours

I'm thinking about selling the four 8800GSs in my 2nd rig, any ideas for upgrades that wouldn't cost too much more?

(lolol, I just cut throught the stock heat pipe on my k92a, and it's hollow. Good job MSI







)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Just got my K92A in the mail today and putting bf to work getting my rig back up







(serves him right for breaking my finger) 9800gt rig should be folding in a few hours

I'm thinking about selling the four 8800GSs in my 2nd rig, any ideas for upgrades that wouldn't cost too much more?

(lolol, I just cut throught the stock heat pipe on my k92a, and it's hollow. Good job MSI







)

If you can find 8800GTS 512mb for a good price used (and 4 of them) thats would be a good upgrade. The next best option is probably GX2s.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
If you can find 8800GTS 512mb for a good price used (and 4 of them) thats would be a good upgrade. The next best option is probably GX2s.

GX2s are really tempting....but I just can't afford $1000 right now...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
GX2s are really tempting....but I just can't afford $1000 right now...

Its not the hardware cost, its the cost of running them. I will spend that much in electricity in a year. They do keep my basement warm though.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Just got my K92A in the mail today and putting bf to work getting my rig back up







(serves him right for breaking my finger) 9800gt rig should be folding in a few hours

I'm thinking about selling the four 8800GSs in my 2nd rig, any ideas for upgrades that wouldn't cost too much more?

(lolol, I just cut throught the stock heat pipe on my k92a, and it's hollow. Good job MSI







)


How on Earth did your BF break your finger!?








Glad to hear you will be back up and running full throttle








You could pick up some 8800GT's that Nitteo has for sale.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


GX2s are really tempting....but I just can't afford $1000 right now...


I just slid one GX2 in with 3 9800GTX+'s to test it before I went whole hog with 4. Those puppies make some heat.









Get your stuff sorted out Mort and come on......


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


I just slid one GX2 in with 3 9800GTX+'s to test it before I went whole hog with 4. Those puppies make some heat.









Get your stuff sorted out Mort and come on......










My K9A2 arrived about an hour ago via overnight priority. I'm installing right now. Still waiting on the 4th GX2.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


How on Earth did your BF break your finger!?








Glad to hear you will be back up and running full throttle








You could pick up some 8800GT's that Nitteo has for sale.


He wasn't watching where he was going (like always) and stepped on/tripped over my hand while my fingers were curled underneath it.

All set up and folding btw


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I'm thinking about selling the four 8800GSs in my 2nd rig, any ideas for upgrades that wouldn't cost too much more?


Something with more SP's. No sense upgrading unless you will have more of the life-blood. 8800GT or 8800GTS comes to mind.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


(lolol, I just cut throught the stock heat pipe on my k92a, and it's hollow. Good job MSI







)


Heatpipes are supposed to be hollow.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


He wasn't watching where he was going (like always) and stepped on/tripped over my hand while my fingers were curled underneath it.

All set up and folding btw


I bet I know what you were doing down there!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I bet I know what you were doing down there!










she was playing with hardware


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I bet I know what you were doing down there!










Playing Left 4 Dead?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


she was playing with hardware











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Playing Left 4 Dead?






































:lachen :


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


she was playing with hardware










Knowing Val, the hardware quickly became software


----------



## H3||scr3am

no, i think you've got it wrong spaceballs, I figure if she can handle all her folding hardware like a pro, that she might have been looking for some software, but found some hardware instead







and then of course exerted her pro skills on taking care of said newly found hardware


----------



## grunion

Woohoo









30k ppd/32ppd per $ minimum


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Woohoo









30k ppd/$32


----------



## spaceballsrules

YouTube - The Office - That's What She Said


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 























I don't understand the 30,000PPD for $32.00? Did you do an upgrade or something?


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Knowing Val, the hardware quickly became software











Wow this should be called the friendly trashy talk thread...
lol


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I don't understand the 30,000PPD for $32.00? Did you do an upgrade or something?


I'll be [email protected] with 2x295 getting 32 ppd per $









I screwed up my initial post


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I'll be [email protected] with 2x295 getting 32 ppd per $









I screwed up my initial post










Ohh I thought my brain was on the fritz again!


----------



## K092084

My points will take a hit today and tomorrow, not to much though since the 185.20 driver are getting 7.5k on my 8800gts.
8800GT just keeps giving unstable machine error, even if I underclock the card. Might be screwed on that one.
Then I am moving my computer to a new case, but the good news is when I move the computer I will be installing a 9800GX2, hopefully that will work.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I got the new K9A2 board installed and as it was booting up one PSU went out, and then the Second. I don't know if it was a short or some other issue but I"m looking into. I only have a 500W laying around so I will only be able to get 1 GX2 online for the weekend.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I got the new K9A2 board installed and as it was booting up one PSU went out, and then the Second. I don't know if it was a short or some other issue but I"m looking into. I only have a 500W laying around so I will only be able to get 1 GX2 online for the weekend.


check the fuses.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
My points will take a hit today and tomorrow, not to much though since the 185.20 driver are getting 7.5k on my 8800gts.
8800GT just keeps giving unstable machine error, even if I underclock the card. Might be screwed on that one.
Then I am moving my computer to a new case, but the good news is when I move the computer I will be installing a 9800GX2, hopefully that will work.

We will allow the downtime, only because you are upgrading. Any other excuse would be denied!









I actually just put my sig rig into my new TJ07. I just couldn't resist at $235 shipped BNIB







Credit cards, do your thing








I will be setting up my second rig in my old case, which is waiting on one more 9600GSO, shortly.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
no, i think you've got it wrong spaceballs, I figure if she can handle all her folding hardware like a pro, that she might have been looking for some software, but found some hardware instead







and then of course exerted her pro skills on taking care of said newly found hardware









I'm not even sure where to begin with that....

I think I like these new 185.20 drivers...temps at 51/62/65/68C on stock cooling at 720/1890/950 on my 9800GTs. Before I switched to the new drivers (and with my m3a79-t mobo) I was pushing 90C and couldn't get above 1836 strap.

My ppd is 33.1k on fahmon and rising







and that's even with one gs down (no resistors for dummy plug) and both CPUs at stock.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
We will allow the downtime, only because you are upgrading. Any other excuse would be denied!









I actually just put my sig rig into my new TJ07. I just couldn't resist at $235 shipped BNIB







Credit cards, do your thing








I will be setting up my second rig in my old case, which is waiting on one more 9600GSO, shortly.

If I bought a PNY card from a user, am I screwed on the warranty?
8800GT I think has bit the dust.

Might try to find time to upgrade my XP to vista on my dedicated rig with a 9800GTX+sc in it and run the 185 drivers.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 

My ppd is 33.1k on fahmon and rising







and that's even with one gs down (no resistors for dummy plug) and both CPUs at stock.

That will get you into the top 20. Too bad there is not a lot of room up here.


----------



## Valicious

hmmm...I installed the drivers and I didn't notice that much of a change with my 9800GTs, maybe ~500ppd max....


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
hmmm...I installed the drivers and I didn't notice that much of a change with my 9800GTs, maybe ~500ppd max....

Is this on vista?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
Is this on vista?

win 7


----------



## H3||scr3am

sorry Val could resist







And dang, well I'm going to have to whip my rigs into top shape to try and keep the gap between you and I, and keep my place on the top 20 as long as I can







should be a millionaire by todays end


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


win 7


I think Hueristic was running 7. Maybe you can ask him. I was under the impression that Vista was the only one with the boost.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


sorry Val could resist







And dang, well I'm going to have to whip my rigs into top shape to try and keep the gap between you and I, and keep my place on the top 20 as long as I can







should be a millionaire by todays end










It's hopeles...









I'm seriously considering picking up four of those 8800GTs from nitteo, but I would need to sell my four 8800GSs...

anyone interested in buying an 8800gs for $65?
I have:
2x evga
1x asus (huge cooler)
1x xfx

I didn't think it right to put this in a FS thread, cause I'm not exactly selling them YET just checking interest.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


If I bought a PNY card from a user, am I screwed on the warranty? 
8800GT I think has bit the dust.

Might try to find time to upgrade my XP to vista on my dedicated rig with a 9800GTX+sc in it and run the 185 drivers.


If the user you bought it from already registered the card, then ask for their help for an RMA.
If it isn't registered, register it under your name with the other user's purchase info. Either way, you need to get in touch with whom ever you bought it from.

I just installed those drivers a couple of hours ago, and they give me double the points on one of my cards. I ain't complaining


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


I think Hueristic was running 7. Maybe you can ask him. I was under the impression that Vista was the only one with the boost.


No, I've only tried it on XP32SP3 with no discernible change. I will be testing this and others Starting Monday (Nephew over the weekend).

A member is uploading "en_windows_7_beta_dvd_x64_x15-29074.iso" To me now for the test run.

I would not install it on dedicated multi platforms until all issues are worked out.

AT this time I can only recommend it for stand alone dedicated 1 gpu rigs running Vista64.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


If the user you bought it from already registered the card, then ask for their help for an RMA.
If it isn't registered, register it under your name with the other user's purchase info. Either way, you need to get in touch with whom ever you bought it from.

I just installed those drivers a couple of hours ago, and they give me double the points on one of my cards. I ain't complaining










Waiting for a reply. Might buy one in the for sale section and then just sell the PNY if I can get it RMAed.


----------



## Hueristic

That's why I like companies like Saphire. I bought a x850 agp off ebay 2 years ago never registered it, It died I got RMA no prob and they even gave me RMA till 2010 on new one, no questions asked.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


That's why I like companies like Saphire. I bought a x850 agp off ebay 2 years ago never registered it, It died I got RMA no prob and they even gave me RMA till 2010 on new one, no questions asked.


On PNY's website you have to register the card, which you need your information off your purchase receipt to do that. Hopefully the user has the info other wise I have a nice looking paper weight.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


AT this time I can only recommend it for stand alone dedicated 1 gpu rigs running Vista64.


Bah, I don't want to install older drivers on my main rig and have decreased gaming performance, and my other rig with the 9600GSO is running XP 32-bit


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.asp?m=100542531










































:l achen:



































:lac hen:


----------



## Heavy Light 117

^sounds like a plan^


----------



## H3||scr3am

go go go







lol 1/2 day of GPU could do it


----------



## Azothe

Wheres the lsit we can check the ranks of people? or am i being stupid.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azothe*


Wheres the lsit we can check the ranks of people? or am i being stupid.


EOC Stats


----------



## Azothe

Thanks, i realise i asked in a random place.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Ah yes, today is a great day:
10:30am: I get my K9A2 that was shipped overnight priority
11:00am: My two 750W PSUs die at the same time
2:00pm: I'm switching my rig into my Soldam and I go to boot and my rig BSODs before login, and I replaced every part except the CPU....

I'm going to stop touching computers before I break anything else.


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.asp?m=100542720










































:l achen:


----------



## Valicious

hmmm...got dummy plug in, but 4th 8800gs still refuses to work. It keeps giving me the UNSTABLE_MACHINE error. I've tried deleting the core, the work folder, the queue, logs, and unitinfo...nothing.

any suggestions?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
hmmm...got dummy plug in, but 4th 8800gs still refuses to work. It keeps giving me the UNSTABLE_MACHINE error. I've tried deleting the core, the work folder, the queue, logs, and unitinfo...nothing.

any suggestions?

Check the HS, Is it overheating?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Check the HS, Is it overheating?

it's only at 61C


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
hmmm...got dummy plug in, but 4th 8800gs still refuses to work. It keeps giving me the UNSTABLE_MACHINE error. I've tried deleting the core, the work folder, the queue, logs, and unitinfo...nothing.

any suggestions?

I got that on my GPU as well when I had the core at 840Mhz. Dropped the core down to 820Mhz and all is good. My assumption is unstable overclock, overheating, or a damaged card.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
it's only at 61C

try downclocking the mem first then drop the core and shaders.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darius Silver* 
I got that on my GPU as well when I had the core at 840Mhz. Dropped the core down to 820Mhz and all is good. My assumption is unstable overclock, overheating, or a damaged card.


----------



## Valicious

the card is at stock clocks, I used to have it folding 24/7 just fine, I dunno what's going on with it now.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
the card is at stock clocks, I used to have it folding 24/7 just fine, I dunno what's going on with it now.

drop them below stock and look at the power circuit, IE the caps and vrms.


----------



## CyberDruid

Brought two more 9800GX2s online this afternoon. I want back into the top twenty dammit.


----------



## Valicious

Just bought four of those PNY 8800GTs from nitteo..








Don't panic TOO much guys, I'm upgrading and replacing my 8800GSs.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Brought two more 9800GX2s online this afternoon. I want back into the top twenty dammit.


Both my rigs are down so I will be falling fast....


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Both my rigs are down so I will be falling fast....










Hope we don't lose too many points in the Fold a Thon tomorrow... Maybe show your machine some lovin' *hint hint* to get it working again?


----------



## DUNC4N

6 Days until 100 people are millionaires.









11 Days for me


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*









Hope we don't lose too many points in the Fold a Thon tomorrow... Maybe show your machine some lovin' *hint hint* to get it working again?


2 dead 750W PSUs and a dead 780i. I can't get any locally and can't get Saturday delivery from any major retailers.... You will be short 60-70k.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Brought two more 9800GX2s online this afternoon. I want back into the top twenty dammit.


There is not enough room up here :swearing:

Quote:



2 dead 750W PSUs and a dead 780i. I can't get any locally and can't get Saturday delivery from any major retailers.... You will be short 60-70k.


This is not good.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


There is not enough room up here :swearing:

This is not good.


Yeah I know, I just knocked you off of it, stay down CD


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


2 dead 750W PSUs and a dead 780i. I can't get any locally and can't get Saturday delivery from any major retailers.... You will be short 60-70k.


Ouch, what poor luck... I think there needs to be a new standard for computer parts, something along the lines of Corsair 750W PSU Folding certified. Guaranteed to run XXX hours with folding









GTX280 FTWU Edition XD


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DUNC4N*


6 Days until 100 people are millionaires.









11 Days for me










http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post5800499

I have another month


----------



## huntman21014

Well my 9800GX2 isn't going to be here in time so there is another 12K missing tomorrow


----------



## CyberDruid

I just let you turkies roost in my old nest is all...Got another 2 9800GX2s to set up at the end of the week so feathers will be flying...Cyber is gonna do a little housecleaning....


----------



## H3||scr3am

maybe I should put in some overtime on the farm this weekend then CD, get farm number 2 up and running, reformat them both to Vista 64bit, make the jump to the 185.20 drivers, and go for gold







maybe even do a little vmodding


----------



## CyberDruid

Go for it...put some pressure on


----------



## trogalicious

While I'm not exactly sure which way to direct the friendly trashtalk...

I'm running those lovely new drivers.
They're pushing my 285 and my 8800gs. 
I'm throwing out about 14000 ppd right now with the 285 alone. 
18000+ when I add the i7 in.

I'm at 691 as of the last update, and I'm barely a week into folding.

My FAHmon is drinking milk so it can have strong bones and healthy PPD's.

Whoever you are ahead of me, I'm coming for you.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


While I'm not exactly sure which way to direct the friendly trashtalk...

I'm running those lovely new drivers.
They're pushing my 285 and my 8800gs. 
I'm throwing out about 14000 ppd right now with the 285 alone. 
18000+ when I add the i7 in.

I'm at 691 as of the last update, and I'm barely a week into folding.

My FAHmon is drinking milk so it can have strong bones and healthy PPD's.

*Whoever you are ahead of me, I'm coming for you.*


























btw the farm will be in the top 1500 tomorrow







time for my second post bit


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*

























btw the farm will be in the top 1500 tomorrow







time for my second post bit










I blame the grammar on the alco-mahol. Just the same, I'm happy to just be in the top 1000.

no farms here. Although, I should have another 2x9600GSO's up and rolling by this coming tuesday.


----------



## markt

I'd like to double my farm, 42 gpu's would be sweet....


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
While I'm not exactly sure which way to direct the friendly trashtalk...

I'm running those lovely new drivers.
They're pushing my 285 and my 8800gs.
I'm throwing out about 14000 ppd right now with the 285 alone.
18000+ when I add the i7 in.

I'm at 691 as of the last update, and I'm barely a week into folding.

My FAHmon is drinking milk so it can have strong bones and healthy PPD's.

Whoever you are ahead of me, I'm coming for you.


You do know that I installed secret wireless hax in that Corsair, right.
I'll be having some of your PPD.


----------



## Hueristic

:laug her:


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I blame the grammar on the alco-mahol. Just the same, I'm happy to just be in the top 1000.

no farms here. Although, I should have another 2x9600GSO's up and rolling by this coming tuesday.

well for now the "grand" farm has been reduced to a 9600gso


----------



## H3||scr3am

you'll get it all back up and running soon







I need to get my own 9600GSO farm up and kicking









PS I'm a millionaire now


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


I'm a millionaire now





















































:a pplaud:


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


You do know that I installed secret wireless hax in that Corsair, right.
I'll be having some of your PPD.


no soup for you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


well for now the "grand" farm has been reduced to a 9600gso










just the same, I'm folding as fast as I can.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


you'll get it all back up and running soon







I need to get my own 9600GSO farm up and kicking









PS I'm a millionaire now










congrats! I'll keep my eyes open for that shiny new icon.


----------



## Marshmellow17

Alas, I've finally gotten bitten by the bug. Tonight I installed the SMP client ( thought I would be further then 1% in an hour though : /) and the GPU client. Then went upstairs and put the standard client on my parents 2.6ghz p4 lol. : O 1 hour 45 minutes and i just hit 50,000/250,000 steps lol. I'm in the the haul.


----------



## K092084

Well it seems in my attempts to move my rig a bigger case to house my 9800gx2, my motherboard decided to die on me. So my PPD will take a big hit for a while until I can get it replaced.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Wow guys
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726
Almost 3.5Million points in a single day!









eVGA at 3.6M http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065


----------



## K092084

Have fun passing me heavylight. Got a bad 8800gt, and now my board in my main rig died, so i'm down 2 gpu clients and 2 linux smp clients.


----------



## StarryNite

Hurry up with that new ATI client. The boost will push our points over EVGA.

They're down now to 3.2 years, let's make it 5 years!!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marshmellow17* 
Alas, I've finally gotten bitten by the bug. Tonight I installed the SMP client ( thought I would be further then 1% in an hour though : /) and the GPU client. Then went upstairs and put the standard client on my parents 2.6ghz p4 lol. : O 1 hour 45 minutes and i just hit 50,000/250,000 steps lol. I'm in the the haul.

Welcome to the Fold








Now go do some more WUs


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Wow guys
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726
Almost 3.5Million points in a single day!









eVGA at 3.6M http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065













































:c heers:



































:a pplaud:


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarryNite* 
Hurry up with that new ATI client. The boost will push our points over EVGA.

They're down now to 3.2 years, let's make it 5 years!!

How about making it NEVER! We need to get our average PPD over theirs so we can stop talking about them.
EVGA this, EVGA that. Enough already :swearing:


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
How about making it NEVER! We need to get our average PPD over theirs so we can stop talking about them.
EVGA this, EVGA that. Enough already :swearing:

We should just start a collection to buy all of EVGA's GPUs. That way they wont be able to give out any more prizes, because all their GPU and PPD belong to us.

I already did my part. I have 2 of their GPU's and 2 more on the way.









Top 1500 here I come.


----------



## CyberDruid

The new gear is humming along without issue. The GX2 cards make great little space heaters for the shop.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The new gear is humming along without issue. The GX2 cards make great little space heaters for the shop.


Did you ever get the 295?


----------



## H3||scr3am

well he's back on the top 20, one slot below me... I need to crank the farm, into overdrive...


----------



## Valicious

Should be a millionaire by the end of the day!








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=409277

It says my 24hr avg is only 14k, but I'm humming along at ~33-34kppd now that I got my main rig back up. Can't wait to fire up the new 8800GTs I got from nitteo

Now to play with the volt mods some more...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


How about making it NEVER! We need to get our average PPD over theirs so we can stop talking about them.
EVGA this, EVGA that. Enough already :swearing:


TRUE! Just ignore them. I posted twice over there and didn't get one response!

They like comeing over here baiting us but can't take the heat when I post over there!

*LET all EVGA threads die!*

I will still use EVGA cards though, they are simply the best.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Should be a millionaire by the end of the day!








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=409277

It says my 24hr avg is only 14k, but I'm humming along at ~33-34kppd now that I got my main rig back up. Can't wait to fire up the new 8800GTs I got from nitteo

Now to play with the volt mods some more...


How did you get the GS going? I didn't see your post of what the fix was?

BTW congrats on the million!

I can't keep up with those posts, too many peops becoming millionaires and If I miss one I feel bad







so I'm not going to post in any (unless like I see a ten million or more).


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


TRUE! Just ignore them. I posted twice over there and didn't get one response!

They like comeing over here baiting us but can't take the heat when I post over there!

*LET all EVGA threads die!*

I will still use EVGA cards though, they are simply the best.

How did you get the GS going? I didn't see your post of what the fix was?

BTW congrats on the million!

I can't keep up with those posts, too many peops becoming millionaires and If I miss one I feel bad







so I'm not going to post in any (unless like I see a ten million or more).


I never did, that 33kppd is without my fourth gs. I know the card is rock-solid, I'm just flabergasted as to why it won't fold. I'm absolutely convinced it has to do with something in my settings somewhere, but I can't figure out what.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I never did, that 33kppd is without my fourth gs. I know the card is rock-solid, I'm just flabergasted as to why it won't fold. I'm absolutely convinced it has to do with something in my settings somewhere, but I can't figure out what.

Well, I am just glad to see back up to your usual PPD.
I take it the OB mobo from Newegg worked out


----------



## Hueristic

Just saw this thread over there and had to comment


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Just saw this thread over there and had to comment


XD Nothing like some unfriendly competition it seems. Oh well, lets just fold harder to make sure they never pass us


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Just saw this thread over there and had to comment


"OCN is MAD"

No, I can confirm OCN is not me.
















Just ignore them same way they should be ignoring us.
If we we're getting past them we should do it silently.


----------



## mortimersnerd

How about we just close all of the EVGA threads and put the effort towards better production. Lets show them that OCN doesn't need "free" hardware to out do them.


----------



## rcranfield

We welcome Hueristic and all other OCN members to visit us. Looks like both teams have some 'emotional' members. That is actually good for folding. Just leave your tire iron, and brass knukles at home when you come to visit.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcranfield* 
We welcome Hueristic and all other OCN members to visit us. Looks like both teams have some 'emotional' members. That is actually good for folding. Just leave your tire iron, and brass knukles at home when you come to visit.

No offense to you but it seems that a couple of the members that came over from EVGA did it just to stoke the fire. With the exception of the posts from you and Planetarian, posts from EVGA members here served no good.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcranfield* 
We welcome Hueristic and all other OCN members to visit us. Looks like both teams have some 'emotional' members. That is actually good for folding. Just leave your tire iron, and brass knukles at home when you come to visit.

Will do! *grabs golf club* Wait, what?


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcranfield* 
We welcome Hueristic and all other OCN members to visit us. Looks like both teams have some 'emotional' members. That is actually good for folding. Just leave your tire iron, and brass knukles at home when you come to visit.

lol OK but can I bring my BFG card just for luck lol







Its all for the good and what can you say...competition= results...Fold On

Chuck D...Fold On

P.S. Join the OCN for today just for the fold-a-thon that may make for some interest...


----------



## Vlasov_581

guys relax.....sheesh







they're not passing us in like over 3 years http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
guys relax.....sheesh







they're not passing us in like over 3 years http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Its not them passing us. I don't think we are to be worried about any threat within 6 months. Its the fact that with the exception of two members, their posts have been aimed at pissing us off.


----------



## Inktfish

EVGA wont pass us!
We either gain way more PPD and just beat the crap out of them,
or the stanford dudes figured out how protein's misfold before they overtake us and everyone's happy.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcranfield*


We welcome Hueristic and all other OCN members to visit us. Looks like both teams have some 'emotional' members. That is actually good for folding. Just leave your tire iron, and brass knukles at home when you come to visit.


Get off my lawn! :swearing:


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Get off my lawn! :swearing:


Stirring, stirring, stirring what?!?!?!

Sung to the rolling, rollling, rolling what song. Cannot remember it's name.


----------



## CyberDruid

Oh I am having a good day today... 32K and still waiting on the 12PM returns









The 185 drivers are INSANE.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I tried those drivers and my games glitch. But trying to fold all day for the fold-a-thon. May try again later.

Chuck D


----------



## CyberDruid

I only have 3 8800GT card using them right now but I am tempted to go Vista on all the rigs.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I only have 3 8800GT card using them right now but I am tempted to go Vista on all the rigs.


I did ok when running Win 7. I havent messed with Vista in a while. Some older games I like run better under XP so







XP it is. Hey Cyber....I was trying to catch you at one point but these new cards and multi cards are eating me up







. Got a new job Mon.(Out since Nov.) and hope to play catch up then









Chuck D


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
How about making it NEVER! We need to get our average PPD over theirs so we can stop talking about them.
EVGA this, EVGA that. Enough already :swearing:

If we did, we wouldn't have much competitive spirit!

So d-o-w-n with EVGA!


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Get off my lawn! :swearing:









lol.....


----------



## CyberDruid

ZOMG BBQ I just turned in a 36K day.

I could get used to this


----------



## MadCatMk2

For informative purposes


















See 3.14? Whatever client's server dies all the time: they run more of that client.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


For informative purposes


















See 3.14? Whatever client's server dies all the time: they run more of that client.


Lets increase our trend line. We only need a few hundred thousand ppd and they will be off our radar.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

oh yeah.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Stirring, stirring, stirring what?!?!?!

Sung to the rolling, rollling, rolling what song. Cannot remember it's name.









It's the theme song to "Rawhide"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
oh yeah.









Great job! A million points/Top 100. You da man!!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
It's the theme song to "Rawhide"









I was thinking a newer song, perhaps Papa Roach?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
I was thinking a newer song, perhaps Papa Roach?











YouTube - Rollin' - Limp Bizkit


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


oh yeah.










welcome to the top 100







I just got in here myself you're welcome to follow me


----------



## mortimersnerd

The GX2 rig is going online later today









I'm finishing up a custom tech station for it (very crude) but I will post pics.


----------



## H3||scr3am

mmmmm pix


----------



## murderbymodem

I'm still shooting for top 100.

It would help if my Dad' girlfriend would stop turning off my rig I keep at my Dad's house. I'm seriously gona







her.


----------



## SnickieX

Heh, anybody with lower than like 8k PPD try to come get me. I'll be climbing the ranks in no time, this E6600 in this machine I'm on right now is amazing. 1,760 PPD w/ the SMP client.

5,558.06 PPD on this machine, and like 3k-4k on my sig rig/main rig. Now to go start a thread and ask something...


----------



## Valicious

Will be a millionaire with the next update

H3llscr3am, I'm coming for you! Hope you enjoyed my dust the first time, because helping number two is being served


----------



## H3||scr3am

aw crap... guess I'll need to get rig number 2 up and folding to really get away from you... too bad I'm moving at month's end or I'd start getting on it right now


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


YouTube - Rollin' - Limp Bizkit


That's it!! Thanks, it was driving me batty, not a long trip mind you.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


aw crap... guess I'll need to get rig number 2 up and folding to really get away from you... too bad I'm moving at month's end or I'd start getting on it right now










Well, I'm waiting to get my four 8800GTs in from nitteo, then crank up my voltmods on my 9800GTs too. So get your 2nd rig up after your move, then we'll have some real competition


----------



## mortimersnerd

I feel like trashing talking to anyone that makes another thread about EVGA. We need to move on.

On a side note, my tech station is almost complete, pics just for H3||scr3am coming soon.







Then I can get that rig back up and running.....


----------



## H3||scr3am

*waits patiently for pictures*


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
*waits patiently for pictures*

If The Duke was here I would say that I lost my camera


----------



## spaceballsrules

Finally have the second rig up and running now. I just have 1 9600GSO going, as I need a better cooler for the CPU and I am waiting on PNY to send me the other 9600GSO.
I can't wait to see a full day's production now with the extra card and the 185.20 drivers









You might still catch me SlicketyRickety.....


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


mmmmm pix










http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post5851526


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Finally have the second rig up and running now. I just have 1 9600GSO going, as I need a better cooler for the CPU and I am waiting on PNY to send me the other 9600GSO.
I can't wait to see a full day's production now with the extra card and the 185.20 drivers









You might still catch me SlicketyRickety.....


I got you right were i want you







Now the after burners


----------



## Valicious

ColNewman, I'm still coming for you!
You May have your 43.6kppd right now..but I'll pass you yet!


----------



## CyberDruid

Congrats on the milestone.

I just turned out a 46K day...

That's a record for me

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=139069


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Congrats on the milestone.

I just turned out a 46K day...

That's a record for me

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=139069


What are you working with now? Thats a huge jump!


----------



## Knitelife

Had a brutal day yesterday. Lost a HD on one of the quad GX2 boxes and had to take down another to clone the drive. Cost me about 40K. Back up an running now.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Had a brutal day yesterday. Lost a HD on one of the quad GX2 boxes and had to take down another to clone the drive. Cost me about 40K. Back up an running now.

40k lol, that's like a pebble in the road for you







hope all goes well though


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knitelife* 
Had a brutal day yesterday. Lost a HD on one of the quad GX2 boxes and had to take down another to clone the drive. Cost me about 40K. Back up an running now.

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:
You got alot of nerve!


----------



## Zippit

I <3 fold-a-thons.









11k PPD


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Finally have the second rig up and running now. I just have 1 9600GSO going, as I need a better cooler for the CPU and I am waiting on PNY to send me the other 9600GSO.
I can't wait to see a full day's production now with the extra card and the 185.20 drivers









You might still catch me SlicketyRickety.....

:swearing:

Don't make me get some new video cards. Dang nabbit no money. NVM!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
:swearing:

Don't make me get some new video cards. Dang nabbit no money. NVM!
















rofl, your still moving up faster than i can catch you!







that's it *ties a lasso*


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
rofl, your still moving up faster than i can catch you!







that's it *ties a lasso*

Just making you work for it, that's all.







Defeating a worthy foe is more satisfying for you.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
What are you working with now? Thats a huge jump!

3 8800GT
3.5 9800GX2 (one is crippled)
9800GTX

Doesn't seem like a lot of firepower compared to the big dogs but it's working


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
3 8800GT
3.5 9800GX2 (one is crippled)
9800GTX

Doesn't seem like a lot of firepower compared to the big dogs but it's working










Crippled?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
3 8800GT
3.5 9800GX2 (one is crippled)
9800GTX

Doesn't seem like a lot of firepower compared to the big dogs but it's working









That's still a lot of fire power


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Crippled?

Probably only running one of the cores in the card. For what reason? I do not know.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
Probably only running one of the cores in the card. For what reason? I do not know.

Returning EUEs most likely


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Just making you work for it, that's all.







Defeating a worthy foe is more satisfying for you.









Indeed you are, good man!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
I got you right were i want you







Now the after burners









I ran out of gas.....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I ran out of gas.....









For a dollar and some belly lint I'll put chungen's cards in your name for awhile!!!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I ran out of gas.....










Aw bummer







sorry man you were a worthy adversary. Hope you get smokin again


----------



## CyberDruid

Set up a new rig tonight...a three slotter. And I ordered one more Gx2.

The farm is pooping out 40K+ now...me so happy.


----------



## nafljhy

nicely done CD!







you've definitely brought yourself right back up into the top 20 producers!









not only that! our top 20 are all 20K+!









fold on OCN!


----------



## Tufelhunden

@SlicketyRickety Ahem my points today. 24,757







I have no clue how that happened but I'll take it.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Aw bummer







sorry man you were a worthy adversary. Hope you get smokin again










I am always smokin"








The only problem I am having is lag. It was great before I reformatted. I was pumping out ridiculous PPD and had no problems with watching DVDs and folding at the same time. Everything is exactly the same, but now DVDs lag and play very choppy. Scrolling in web pages is a PITA also. 
I have no idea what to do now. It's not turning [email protected] off for a few hours that bothers me...It's remembering to turn it back on that worries me









:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I am always smokin"








The only problem I am having is lag. It was great before I reformatted. I was pumping out ridiculous PPD and had no problems with watching DVDs and folding at the same time. Everything is exactly the same, but now DVDs lag and play very choppy. Scrolling in web pages is a PITA also. 
I have no idea what to do now. It's not turning [email protected] off for a few hours that bothers me...It's remembering to turn it back on that worries me










Did you put the beta's on?

I'm testing them in server 2008 today and have found some weird issues like sporadically unenableing my second monitor and there is no option for full screen video on secondary monitor. But no blue screens or anything, modest ppd increase only about 1k compared to all the other stories of double.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Did you put the beta's on?

I'm testing them in server 2008 today and have found some weird issues like sporadically unenableing my second monitor and there is no option for full screen video on secondary monitor. But no blue screens or anything, modest ppd increase only about 1k compared to all the other stories of double.


Actually, I am running the latest WHQL 182.08 drivers. I have tried every driver starting with 178.13, all the way through to the 182.08. I have set the PC to run in performance mode (damn the power bills!), set [email protected] to low priority, etc. etc. etc.
There was a setting in my previous install that worked, and I can't find it again


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I am always smokin"








The only problem I am having is lag. It was great before I reformatted. I was pumping out ridiculous PPD and had no problems with watching DVDs and folding at the same time. Everything is exactly the same, but now DVDs lag and play very choppy. Scrolling in web pages is a PITA also. 
I have no idea what to do now. It's not turning [email protected] off for a few hours that bothers me...It's remembering to turn it back on that worries me








:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


I think it's the WU's. Mine just started lagging as well, yesterday, and I have not changed a thing.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


I think it's the WU's. Mine just started lagging as well, yesterday, and I have not changed a thing.


This has happened every time I have installed/reinstalled Vista. Other than that one install, it has always lagged. I just had something right in the last install, and now it's gone, gone, gone....


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


This has happened every time I have installed/reinstalled Vista. Other than that one install, it has always lagged. I just had something right in the last install, and now it's gone, gone, gone....










Sorry. Mine is getting better, just got a new WU on the monitor card. Still a 768, but different version of it. Weird. :shrugs:


----------



## Vlasov_581

yes.....i'm back in the 30s









Attachment 102705


----------



## CyberDruid

I'mm about to break 50K guys









Just passed 3,000,000 two days ago.

Of course no milestone threads for poor old Cyberdruid


----------



## zmyth770

poor cyberdruid.

Just finished my second WU.
Now on the 3'rd, 
I think ill only be able to do 3WU a day.


----------



## K092084

New board should get here today, then its time to actually start using my 9800gx2.
Kind of annoyed on the shipping though. Paid for 2nd day air, which its getting here in 2 days by my other order that is UPS ground should get here today. Should have just paid for ground shipping. 
Still can't wait to get folding again and possibly back into the top 20 again.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


This has happened every time I have installed/reinstalled Vista. Other than that one install, it has always lagged. I just had something right in the last install, and now it's gone, gone, gone....










Yep, vista is a boulder in the path to success.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Yep, vista is a boulder in the path to success.

Actually I might have been saved by Vista. The Complete PC Restore function looks like it worked. Fingers crossed








As soon as Windows 7 retail is available, I will be the first in line.
I actually want to try 7 out when I format a new HDD in the next couple of days. Any issues folding with Win7 ?

PS The OCN stats still say that I am 9 places ahead of you, so would you just hurry up already!?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Ummmm, I missed the EDIT button, and hit quote instead.
I am double posting like crazy lately

/goes to get another cup of coffee









*EDIT* I guess I will use this extra post to say that the PC Restore worked like a charm








Everything is back like it was 3 days ago. I even have the old WUs that I was working on when I did the backup.
Oh, and no lag when playing DVDs


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....post1033892970













































































:lach en:


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....post1033892970













































































:lach en:






























LOL its against their TOS to hotlink.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
LOL its against their TOS to hotlink.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 























Look at the post below yours on [H]

Quote:

You should remove the hotlink from your post; it's against forum rules and you're stealing bandwidth from the other site.
http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.ph...3&postcount=20


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Look at the post below yours on [H]

http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.ph...3&postcount=20

























I hot linked that from our site! It must have been hotlinked to here!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Actually I might have been saved by Vista. The Complete PC Restore function looks like it worked. Fingers crossed








As soon as Windows 7 retail is available, I will be the first in line.
I actually want to try 7 out when I format a new HDD in the next couple of days. Any issues folding with Win7 ?

PS The OCN stats still say that I am 9 places ahead of you, so would you just hurry up already!?

I could never get Error10's VMware to work in 7, soI quit folding on it. Actually thought it was okay, nothing special IMO. Just liked a slimmed down Vista, which I run.









BTW Syrillian just pull over and no one gets hurt.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
I could never get Error10's VMware to work in 7, soI quit folding on it. Actually thought it was okay, nothing special IMO. Just liked a slimmed down Vista, which I run.









BTW Syrillian just pull over and no one gets hurt.









Thanks for that Tufel. I guess I will stick with Vista, since it is known to work well (enough).
I will wait for the retail release then.

BTW What is a tufelhunden? ........ dog?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Thanks for that Tufel. I guess I will stick with Vista, since it is known to work well (enough).
I will wait for the retail release then.

BTW What is a tufelhunden? ........ dog?

Intentional misspelling of Teufelhunden.

Quote:

Many historians agree that June 6, 1918 â€" the beginning of the World War I Battle of Belleau Wood â€" was the single most horrific day in United States Marine Corps history. The casualties suffered that day, and throughout the 20-day campaign to retake Belleau Wood, stand second only by the retaking of Tarawa in November 1943. However, their actions and success in retaking the three-mile square wood sealed the embodiment of U.S. Marine Corps tenacity, determination and dedication forever.

German General Ludendorff set the stage during The Great War for the Battle of Belleau Wood when he launched the Chemin des Dames offensive against the Allied Northern Front on May 27, 1918. The Fourth Brigade, American Expeditionary Forces, along with other allied forces moved north on May 20. 2nd Division Marines dug in along a defensive line north of the village of Lucy-Le-Bocage.

When advised to withdraw by a senior French officer retreating with his units down Parris-Metz highway, Marine Captain Lloyd Williams replied, â€œRetreat, hell! We just got here!â€

The front finally settled with the 5th Marines to the west and the 6th Marines to the east. Most units deployed without machine guns, but 2nd Bn, 5th Marines showed the Germans the effects of their superior long distance marksmanship.

On June 6, the Marines make two assaults. The 1st Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment attacks west of Belleau Wood and captures the strategically important Hill 142. Later the same day battalions of the 5th and 6th Marine Regiments assault the woods from the south and west in an effort to capture the town of Bouresches.

The attack against the woods proper goes grimly. Crossing a wheat field where they are exposed to machine gun fire. Gunnery Sergeant Dan Daly asks his men, â€œCome on ya sons-of-*****es, ya want to live forever?â€ The attack is only able to seize a small corner of the wood.
On June 11 after heave artillery bombardment, Marines succeed in securing two-thirds of Belleau Wood, again with heavy casualties.
Marines hammered their way through the woods until the Germans counterattacked with intense artillery fire and three divisions on June 13, almost retaking Bouresches. The Marines held, and on June 14, the German counterattack culminated in failure.
The lines did not change until June 24 when the French command committed sufficient artillery to reduce the woods, allowing the Marines to prepare for a renewed assault. On June 25, after a 14-hour bombardment, the Marines overran the remaining machine gun outposts. After fending off several early morning counterattacks on June 26, Major Maurice Shearer sends the signal, â€œWoods now entirely U.S. Marine Corps.â€

The Marines gained more than small battered woodland. They stopped the last major German offensive of The Great War. In doing so, the Marine Corps earned the respect and admiration of our country and our allies. The 4th Brigade was awarded the French Citation, A Lâ€™Orde de Lâ€™Armee, and the wood was officially renamed, â€œBois de la Brigade Marie,â€ in honor of the Marines.

German soldiers later referred to the U.S. Marines, respectfully, as â€œTeufelhunden,â€ or Devil Dogs, because of their fierceness in battle.
World War II.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Thanks for the history lesson








And now I know...nice homage


----------



## Hueristic

Them damn Jarheads are everywhere!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Them damn Jarheads are everywhere!


They have all the guts, but never get any of the glory


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Them damn Jarheads are everywhere!


I think they spread us thin intentionally. Don't want us taking over the world!!!


----------



## intelfan

Great, I get another crappy WU. 20 hrs left. 225pt.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Great, I get another crappy WU. 20 hrs left. 225pt.


They all count and they all add up.

Fold on!!

BTW sounds as if you didn't install the SMP program do you wish too?


----------



## K092084

Got my rig going again with an upgrade to an 9800gx2. Should put me back up there.


----------



## intelfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


They all count and they all add up.

Fold on!!

BTW sounds as if you didn't install the SMP program do you wish too?


I'm not using the flag thing so it doesn't use 100%of the cores.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


I'm not using the flag thing so it doesn't use 100%of the cores.


NP! Just making sure that's what you wanted.









Syrillian move over I need to get past you before others catch me.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....post1033892970













































































:lach en:































LOL it's-a-me, a MadCat!


----------



## K092084

Getting about 4.7K on both cores on 1680point WU on the 9800gx2. Should put me back at about 20-22k PPD.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
LOL it's-a-me, a MadCat!









El gato furioso!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Getting about 4.7K on both cores on 1680point WU on both cores on the 9800gx2. Should put me back at about 20-22k PPD.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 









Maybe one day when I win the lottery or make it rich, I'll build a farm that will trump yours nitteo. Or so I can dream. Until then, 20-25K will have to be good enough. For now!


----------



## nafljhy

im just waiting on my step up to occur so i can switch to 295s









if i have 8x 295s.. i should be able to hit that 100K barrier


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
im just waiting on my step up to occur so i can switch to 295s









if i have 8x 295s.. I should be able to hit that 100k barrier :d

nice!!!!


----------



## Valicious

Hadto pack up and ship out two of my 8800GSs (sold them), so I'm only pumping out 27k until nitteo's 8800GTs get here.
Does 27k seem low for a 9950, 9850 four 9800GTs, and two 8800GSs?

Finally got my Millionaire Badge


----------



## Mebby

I've droped 20 places in 17 days.









I need my 4850 back!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Hadto pack up and ship out two of my 8800GSs (sold them), so I'm only pumping out 27k until nitteo's 8800GTs get here.
Does 27k seem low for a 9950, 9850 four 9800GTs, and two 8800GSs?

Finally got my Millionaire Badge









yeah a little low:

9800GT: 4.5-5kea
8800GS: 4k ea
9850/9950: 1.5k ea (really depends on WU)

should be closer to the 28-29k mark

I run my 8800GSs @ 735/1856/950(1900) without any issues... and they net 4k ppd on 1680s

I'd say try that clock set on all the cards, and see if you get a noticable ppd increase. also I suggest using prifinity2 to set affinities and priorities and enforce them


----------



## hiiyah777

So I just got my newest 8800GT in today, but I seem to be having a problem.









I swept the drivers, shut it down, installed it, started up, re-installed the drivers, restarted, but my system doesn't recognize the other card! :swearing:

Am I doing something wrong? The only thing I can think of is that I have it paired up with a 9800GT, and it's an 8800. But I've done that before, and I was folding just fine.

Please don't tell me my card's screwed. I was really hoping to silently slide that 4th GPU in there and give Val another run for her money.

Is there anything else I can do before I just chuck it off on the card?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
So I just got my newest 8800GT in today, but I seem to be having a problem.









I swept the drivers, shut it down, installed it, started up, re-installed the drivers, restarted, but my system doesn't recognize the other card! :swearing:

Am I doing something wrong? The only thing I can think of is that I have it paired up with a 9800GT, and it's an 8800. But I've done that before, and I was folding just fine.

Please don't tell me my card's screwed. I was really hoping to silently slide that 4th GPU in there and give Val another run for her money.

Is there anything else I can do before I just chuck it off on the card?

Have you tried installing the card all by itself? Just a thought. Then add another, and another and another and go until it either works or stops being recognized. Just a thought.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Have you tried installing the card all by itself? Just a thought. Then add another, and another and another and go until it either works or stops being recognized. Just a thought.

Thanks Devil Dog, I'll have to try that tomorrow.

My 9800 was working just fine. My other two 8800's are in my other rig in the garage. So this one's only using these two cards.

But I'll try it without the 9800 tomorrow if I get some time. I'd really like to see these two guys folding, and I really hope I wasn't sold a complete dud off of eBay.







:swearing:


----------



## Tufelhunden

Hey you have his/her address with friends all over the US and world. We can make him/her see things the right way.


----------



## K092084

Hopefulyl PNY will RMA my 8800gt that I got the receipt for from the original owner and send me something good back, since I doubt they will have any 8800gt in stock. Then I'll have 5 cards to fold with.


----------



## nafljhy

lol.. they'll send you an 9800GT :x


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


lol.. they'll send you an 9800GT :x


hey now, maybe I'll get lucky.

ah what am I talking about, nothing good like that happens to me.


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. same here. i don't have good luck.


----------



## MadCatMk2

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726
WAT
(Edit: Lol, server fail, but we took the biggest hit it seems)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726
WAT
(Edit: Lol, server fail, but we took the biggest hit it seems)


My personal stats look exactly like that.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726
WAT
(Edit: Lol, server fail, but we took the biggest hit it seems)


So do mine


----------



## jarble

I am now set to pass myself up in 9.2 years























http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...=&u=440155&p=1 #72


----------



## MadCatMk2

lol, jarble and Jarble1?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


lol, jarble and Jarble1?


I'm guessing jarble1 is for the GPU competition...


----------



## Valicious

just got my 8800GTs in the mail, gonna replace my 8800GSs with them. Any advice on clocks?

Also got my surge protector, so I can play with my vmods now too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


yeah a little low:

9800GT: 4.5-5kea
8800GS: 4k ea
9850/9950: 1.5k ea (really depends on WU)

should be closer to the 28-29k mark

I run my 8800GSs @ 735/1856/950(1900) without any issues... and they net 4k ppd on 1680s

I'd say try that clock set on all the cards, and see if you get a noticable ppd increase. also I suggest using prifinity2 to set affinities and priorities and enforce them











I'm using setpriority, what's prifinity2?


----------



## nafljhy

a prog that does both affinity and priority. i love it qutie abit. its better than using 2 programs for them.


----------



## mortimersnerd

So I RMAed the GX2 through the retailer and they sent me a 9800GTX back so I chewed them out on that this afternoon. I will have my GX2 at my front door tomorrow afternoon.

I have to reinstall drivers tomorrow. My main rig is back online. I won't have that folding until tomorrow afternoon. Saturday should be a pretty good day. I can't let Tandem Riders pass me...


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


a prog that does both affinity and priority. i love it qutie abit. its better than using 2 programs for them.


What's affinity do? Guide?

And what drivers give the best ppd?


----------



## Valicious

FUUUUUUUU

my 9800GT EUEd....on an 1888 pointer.....at 99%








*cries*


----------



## FieryCoD

Last time I checked, this thread was about trash talking.

Yeah, I hope a spy saps your farm nitteo!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


What's affinity do? Guide?

And what drivers give the best ppd?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...initty-v2.html

as for best drivers, i haven't really done anything with drivers lately. so can't help you there. :\\


----------



## spaceballsrules

Anyone know a good shader strap for the 9600GSO 768mb? I have them at 1782 ATM.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Anyone know a good shader strap for the 9600GSO 768mb? I have them at 1782 ATM.



I've got mine at 1728. It is my main gpu at the moment and it goes unstable at anything higher when gaming. If it was just folding I think I could get another strap out of it.


----------



## Valicious

ChugachugagchugachugaCHOOCHOO


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit* 
I've got mine at 1728. It is my main gpu at the moment and it goes unstable at anything higher when gaming. If it was just folding I think I could get another strap out of it.

If I see instability, that will be my next strap, but I am only folding on these, so I want to see if they can go any higher.
Thanks for the input









@ Valicious. This is what you look like right now










YouTube - The New TGV World speed record !!!


----------



## CL3P20

the next strap for shader speeds on any 88xx/98xx core, [after 1782mhz] will be 1836mhz..followed by 1890mhz. To calc further straps, just add/subtract 54mhz to your current shader strap [as seen in Rivatuner/Precision, 'hardware monitoring' graphs].

*highest strap, I have personally hit, is 2322mhz on one of my golden GS's.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


the next strap for shader speeds on any 88xx/98xx core, [after 1782mhz] will be 1836mhz..followed by 1890mhz. To calc further straps, just add/subtract 54mhz to your current shader strap [as seen in Rivatuner/Precision, 'hardware monitoring' graphs].

*highest strap, I have personally hit, is 2322mhz on one of my golden GS's.










I was hoping you would chime in on this








That's the first time I have heard of the 54MHz steps. That makes it really simple.
Thanks a bunch!
The 8800GTS's just got bumped to 1998


----------



## grunion

I come for the 10 spot, whatever it takes








295 #2 out a planned 3x 295 farm


----------



## Tufelhunden

My current goal is to make 1 million points before slickety passes me!







. I cannot stop him, for now, but I can make him work for it!!!!


----------



## Tweex

*Grunion, are you folding you 295s at stock or do you have them OC? If so what are your clocks? I am having trouble getting mine 24/7 stable OC.

Thanks


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


*Grunion, are you folding you 295s at stock or do you have them OC? If so what are your clocks? I am having trouble getting mine 24/7 stable OC.

Thanks


630/1544/1080 on my XFX, still testing the Zotac.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


My current goal is to make 1 million points before slickety passes me!







. I cannot stop him, for now, but I can make him work for it!!!!










lol you got me man i wont catch you, im losing the spark people don't seem as nice and helpful as they use to, ill probably focus now on the team stuff IE TVS, GL on the mill though man you deserve it.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


lol you got me man i wont catch you, im losing the spark people don't seem as nice and helpful as they use to, ill probably focus now on the team stuff IE TVS, GL on the mill though man you deserve it.


I think it's the season. Having the same problems in my clans servers.







Don't leave I enjoyed having that red behind me, pushing me.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


I think it's the season. Having the same problems in my clans servers.







Don't leave I enjoyed having that red behind me, pushing me.










Wow i didn't realize i was so close, i wont leave i will always fold for TVS but i think my GPU's will go elsewhere. I think i somehow earned a bad rep on here so its time to move on, but like i said ill never leave TVS they my boy's.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


lol you got me man i wont catch you, im losing the spark people don't seem as nice and helpful as they use to,


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*












Not you man lol, your the mighty leader of the emoticons


----------



## hiiyah777

I'm going to be a Millionaire before midnight tonight! Unfortunately though, I'm not quite in the top 100 just yet.

Although I did just pass G-Byte back up. What gives, G? Some stuff crap out on you?

Hopefully I can figure this other 8800GT debacle out soon and get a fourth GPU folding. I won't slack off until I'm in the top 50. Maybe by the time I get there it'll take 2 million.









Oh well, fold on!


----------



## K092084

Got all my cards folding now except 8800gt at RMA. Minus 1 linux smp and about 10-15 slow service clients running at work missing in the picture with another 9800gx2 on the way.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Not you man lol, your the mighty leader of the emoticons









































Glad to hear that, I've been a little irritable lately because of my Meds getting messed up from the VA and was hopeing I hadn't offended you.

I really enjoy your posts and would hate to see you stop!

Even if I'm unable to respond I try to pop a emoticon in there to let you know the post was appreciated!


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


*Grunion, are you folding you 295s at stock or do you have them OC? If so what are your clocks? I am having trouble getting mine 24/7 stable OC.

Thanks


Geez Tweex. You just blew buy me in points. I would say your GPU is working just fine.....









Now I just have to get Psikyojebus off my back.


----------



## mortimersnerd

All of my rigs are back online. I'm not going to let you fly past me tandem_riders









I can't pull 80k, but it will take you a little longer if I'm doing 65-70.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
I'm going to be a Millionaire before midnight tonight! Unfortunately though, I'm not quite in the top 100 just yet.

Although I did just pass G-Byte back up. What gives, G? Some stuff crap out on you?

Hopefully I can figure this other 8800GT debacle out soon and get a fourth GPU folding. I won't slack off until I'm in the top 50. Maybe by the time I get there it'll take 2 million.









Oh well, fold on!

Ya I seen that. Damn'd people that just fold instead of installing new hardware, and then have trouble booting again. I ended up having to put my old ram back in and goto default for ram cas, the put the new 2x2 in. Then put my gtx+ back in, install drivers for the gts250. Then shutdown, put the gts back in. Reboot...but I did take a bit too long stress testing.

I was gonna wait until I had passed you but it must have been your lucky day. And now it is down to the midnight update between me and hiiyah777 and he is ahead of me by 305 points. But I got a biggy to for an update so.... But according to Stanford I have passed the mark and hiiya hasn't. So who's stats do we go by? Personnally I'll use Stanford's, this time.
















Edit: Sorry hiiya, I forgot who I was replying to and I just don't want to edit out what I wrote. Funny thing to forget within secondes...but I was on a roll and lost my train of thought. The Ya-Ya's said it the best.


----------



## Valicious

currently pulling 39.1k...can't seem to get my first 8800gt stable at 1782 shader







all my other 8800GTs are fine at 1782, but not that one


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
All of my rigs are back online. I'm not going to let you fly past me tandem_riders









I can't pull 80k, but it will take you a little longer if I'm doing 65-70.

My rig is back up as up a few hours ago, replaced my faulty RAM. I won't be putting out 70k though....maybe 12-13k.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
All of my rigs are back online. I'm not going to let you fly past me tandem_riders









I can't pull 80k, but it will take you a little longer if I'm doing 65-70.











I am shuffling cards around some tonight, have 2 9800GTs in a 3 slot rig, right now with 3 9800 GTXs standing by ready to be transplanted into the patient. Waiting on the glue to dry on a gimpy support I rigged for the cards. I will only have two up tonight, waiting on a power supply as the one there currently isn't gonna like 3 9800GTXs, the old 98GTXs with two 6 pins on each card. I am swinging for 100k by next week as long as the circuit breakers don't lay down on me.

I need more power Mr. Scott.....


----------



## Hueristic

[email protected]#[email protected]#%#% had a GS start EU'ing this morning and didn't notice.







thought I was just having lan issues after the 2008 server install.









Had to drop it to stock for now.


----------



## mortimersnerd

2 cores of my GX2 rig are only getting like 2500 ppd so that brings it down to 37k ppd on that rig. I will figure it out tomorrow....

I want more GX2 rigs but I'm limited to 2 breakers....


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


2 cores of my GX2 rig are only getting like 2500 ppd so that brings it down to 37k ppd on that rig. I will figure it out tomorrow....

I want more GX2 rigs but I'm limited to 2 breakers....


they need to make a fah breaker box


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


they need to make a fah breaker box

















Cut off breaker for stove....
Run spare 220v lines to folding room...
Put in new box and set it up for 110...
6 new 40amp breakers...

Now dont cook and fold at the same time









Just go hungry and fold

Chuck D


----------



## mortimersnerd

Lol


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


they need to make a fah breaker box


















Like This ?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Like This ?











Oh no... you need something like this for your computer room with dedicated 200A service:


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Like This ?











lol Plug in and turn everything on.......Lights....Video cards...CPUs.....

One bright flash and 3.1 million ppd that fast...hmmmm that might work.

Chuck D


----------



## K092084

I like the way my graph looks.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I like the way my graph looks.


----------



## markt

Who is TandemRiders? They're creeping up behind me .....Don't make me go to newegg now.


----------



## Valicious

...well, I _was_ getting 40k on my cards....now I'm having a hard time breaking 39k..


----------



## murderbymodem

Second rig was down most of this week, I've only had my sig rig folding, and now M3C.CA is set to pass me in 1.9 weeks. Last I remember it was around 2 months.

Wonder if he beefed anything up...


----------



## Fossil

Hey guys I'm finally back to folding again. I got the 2nd 8800GT in the main rig with a dummy plug and all. Currently have both going at it with some new projects that I can see with huge point output... which are currently taking an insanely long amount of time to complete.

I'm not sure if this is more or less beneficial to have both going at once because the PPD is way reduced since it takes longer for the GPU's to complete a percent.

Wow my GPU's are on fire. Normally my one GT would hit 70C max on low fan settings while folding, but they are both topping 80C+ on high. e.e


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Hey guys I'm finally back to folding again. I got the 2nd 8800GT in the main rig with a dummy plug and all. Currently have both going at it with some new projects that I can see with huge point output... which are currently taking an insanely long amount of time to complete.

I'm not sure if this is more or less beneficial to have both going at once because the PPD is way reduced since it takes longer for the GPU's to complete a percent.

Wow my GPU's are on fire. Normally my one GT would hit 70C max on low fan settings while folding, but they are both topping 80C+ on high. e.e


Its about time















WB to the fold


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Its about time















WB to the fold










You know it brotha! I can finally reach for that 1 million milestone I've wanted to be a part of forever. I won't be able to 24/7 this due to the heat it creates in the room I sleep in, but it'll be on a majority of the time!


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Who is TandemRiders? They're creeping up behind me .....Don't make me go to newegg now.

I thought I could sneak by and make a run at ya before you noticed.........

NewEgg ought to love folders........


----------



## ericeod

I've finally started folding again. I haven't in 2 years, and never did it as part of a group. But I decided to step up from a GTX 285 to a GTX 295. So now I have my video card and my Q9650 quad folding away.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
I've finally started folding again. I haven't in 2 years, and never did it as part of a group. But I decided to step up from a GTX 285 to a GTX 295. So now I have my video card and my Q9650 quad folding away.

Thanks for folding!!!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
I've finally started folding again. I haven't in 2 years, and never did it as part of a group. But I decided to step up from a GTX 285 to a GTX 295. So now I have my video card and my Q9650 quad folding away.

PPD!!??

Oh yeah

I'm bumping someone from the top 20


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
I thought I could sneak by and make a run at ya before you noticed.........

NewEgg ought to love folders........









































































I've got a few machines down at the moment so you picked the right time. I also sold one of my 9800 gtx's cause a customer of mine needed one, so I have to replace. You're doing good keep it up.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


I won't be able to 24/7 this due to the heat it creates in the room I sleep in, but it'll be on a majority of the time!


If the fan noise don't bother you, you could try the exhaust rig one member made out of Mountain Dew boxes







or something simular. Others have used clothse dryer duct and pumped the hot air out the window that way







Another way was to duct to the cold air return for the furnace


----------



## spaceballsrules

Just trying to break 18,000 PPD right now. I have my 9600GSO's running the 1836 strap and all is as it should be









*EDIT* Is there a guide for networking FahMon to show all the GPUs in my [email protected] garden?


----------



## SDriver

All you do is share the folder the [email protected] work data is in and then when you add client in fahmon browse to it under network.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Although I did just pass G-Byte back up. What gives, G? Some stuff crap out on you?

Oh well, fold on!

And I could say the same to you, again, hiiyah. I just got a 3700ppd boost and passed you by, again.









My Fahmon is telling me that I am about 16K ppd so I just might keep on trucking when it all settles in. I have my m2n-sli mobo running and I'm in the process of installing windows and [email protected] right now. That has a 9800gt and a x2 5000 black edition. I should get 1500 for the x2 and at least 4K for the gpu so you can add another 5000ppd easily to my 24 average.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Just trying to break 18,000 PPD right now. I have my 9600GSO's running the 1836 strap and all is as it should be









*EDIT* Is there a guide for networking FahMon to show all the GPUs in my [email protected] garden?

No!! Damn you!!! Stay back!! Back I say. :swearing:

GJ keep up the good work!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


No!! Damn you!!! Stay back!! Back I say. :swearing:

GJ keep up the good work!










LOL There is no way I will catch back up to you. All I can do now is trail you into the top 100


----------



## Tufelhunden

Oh you will every now and then I get VMware WU's that kill my PPD, for like 5 days in a row.







Such is life.


----------



## =Digger=

Looks like I Will make my 1 million+ per month milestone! First time I've been able to keep all of my rigs online and producing for the whole month.


----------



## mortimersnerd

If I could keep my rigs online I would be hitting 2mil/month but I'm not even going to hit 1 mil this month


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Oh you will every now and then I get VMware WU's that kill my PPD, for like 5 days in a row.







Such is life.










Well, I have problems (that I cause myself







) also. Maybe this will be a good race then. Shall we make it first to a million or first in the top 100?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Looks like I Will make my 1 million+ per month milestone! First time I've been able to keep all of my rigs online and producing for the whole month.


















And a month without donateing PPD? That would be a fist in a long time me thinks! Mil a month, THAT is impressive.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


If I could keep my rigs online I would be hitting 2mil/month but I'm not even going to hit 1 mil this month










I edon't know how you guys do it. I cut down to 5 rigs and I can't seem to keep up and I don't work!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Well, I have problems (that I cause myself







) also. Maybe this will be a good race then. Shall we make it first to a million or first in the top 100?


I thought it was a race to the cure? :Lcahen:







j/k


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
If the fan noise don't bother you, you could try the exhaust rig one member made out of Mountain Dew boxes







or something simular. Others have used clothse dryer duct and pumped the hot air out the window that way







Another way was to duct to the cold air return for the furnace









Yeah I read up about that last year and contemplated doing something similar with an exhaust fan setup in the window, but I'm back at the parents and I don't quite feel right doing whatever the hell I want. It is probably bad enough I leave my computer on while I'm gone. >_>


----------



## jonfocusst

Alright guys you just got yourself a n00b to the folding team here, just thought id pop by to say hi.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonfocusst*


Alright guys you just got yourself a n00b to the folding team here, just thought id pop by to say hi.


Welcome Jon!!







If you need any assistance lets us know. I'm confident someone can help you out!


----------



## jonfocusst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Welcome Jon!!







If you need any assistance lets us know. I'm confident someone can help you out!










Cheers, im pretty new to folding and plan to use my old computer as a server purely based on running [email protected], should rack some points up. Look forward to being part of the team here.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonfocusst*


Cheers, im pretty new to folding and plan to use my old computer as a server purely based on running [email protected], should rack some points up. Look forward to being part of the team here.










That 9800GTX+ will get some good points too.

There are a lot of guides here if you are looking for somewhere to start: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jonfocusst*


Cheers, im pretty new to folding and plan to use my old computer as a server purely based on running [email protected], should rack some points up. Look forward to being part of the team here.










If you want to get that GPU folding quick I have an easy GPU guide in my sig. Give it a shot works well, with no hassle muss or fuss,







except for ATI cards.


----------



## jonfocusst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


That 9800GTX+ will get some good points too.

There are a lot of guides here if you are looking for somewhere to start: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html


Thanks


----------



## Valicious

does this ppd look low toyou? 









all 9800GTs are set to the 1890 strp, all 8800GTs are at 1782 except the first. the first 8800gt is at 1750 because it's not stable at 1782


----------



## mortimersnerd

Well, new K9A2 board on ordered with overnight shipping. This is the last chance for that system. If it goes out again I give up. I've spend over $100 in shipping mobos.

It angers me that I'm not even going to hit 1 mil this month. I have enough hardware to get 70k ppd but its never working all at the same time.


----------



## =Digger=

There is nothing wrong with the PPD you are putting up VAL, with the equipment you have listed, good to excellent production all round.


----------



## Valicious

Thanks Digger

In the process of shopping around, but looks like I'm gonna be putting together a quad-GX2 rig







Watch out guys, it's time to start playin with the big boys

any update on vmware working in win7?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Thanks Digger

In the process of shopping around, but looks like I'm gonna be putting together a quad-GX2 rig







Watch out guys, it's time to start playin with the big boys

any update on vmware working in win7?

I remember reading someone got it working. Cannot remember where though.







Perhaps a thread asking for help may bring the -person using it out.


----------



## Valicious

ug...

Just finished making making a list of RSS feeds for craigslist every major city in the US selling 9800GX2s..

Number of Feeds: 100 and counting

Should I make it into a guide for OCN?


----------



## nafljhy

digger i'm coming after you!







then it's taeric!









EDIT: oh my! the community project is in the top 20 producers!


----------



## Ravin

I got infected with somethig nasty during the LAN party I was hosting this weekend. It ended in me destroying my RAID stripes, flashing all firmware attached to my computer, and re-installing Vista. So that being said SLACR Formula is not folding ATM, but at least has a working OS. I still need to reinstall all my apps and establish the OCs, but at least there was no data loss.

So....if you are wondering what happened to me during the updates that's it.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
I got infected with somethig nasty during the LAN party I was hosting this weekend. It ended in me destroying my RAID stripes, flashing all firmware attached to my computer, and re-installing Vista. So that being said SLACR Formula is not folding ATM, but at least has a working OS. I still need to reinstall all my apps and establish the OCs, but at least there was no data loss.

So....if you are wondering what happened to me during the updates that's it.

Ahh man that's brutal.







Find out who infected you and thump them.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
I got infected with somethig nasty during the LAN party I was hosting this weekend. It ended in me destroying my RAID stripes, flashing all firmware attached to my computer, and re-installing Vista. So that being said SLACR Formula is not folding ATM, but at least has a working OS. I still need to reinstall all my apps and establish the OCs, but at least there was no data loss.

So....if you are wondering what happened to me during the updates that's it.

Your PC got the herp from another PC


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Ahh man that's brutal.







Find out who infected you and thump them.









I know who brought it into the house....they got the perma-ban. Now to find the bastard that wrote the code...:swearing:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Your PC got the herp from another PC









This was more like gonaherpasyphalAIDs.


----------



## nitteo

I see Knitelife getting closer...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


ug...

Just finished making making a list of RSS feeds for craigslist every major city in the US selling 9800GX2s..

Number of Feeds: 100 and counting

Should I make it into a guide for OCN?


Or just start a thread and let everyone know when they pop up.


----------



## CyberDruid

PC Ebola eh Ravin?

Added another Rig...just need to fill them slots. Damn this is expensive...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Added another Rig...just need to fill them slots. Damn this is expensive...


You know you love it!









What hobby isn't expensive? lol


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


PC Ebola eh Ravin?

Added another Rig...just need to fill them slots. Damn this is expensive...


Crazy expensive!


----------



## CyberDruid

It's clear you already chose the most efficient path. I'm having fun building individual rigs and playing with them but looks like a 4 slot mobo would reduce my herd significantly.

I'm pretty attached to my Blitz (see sig) but the rest are just mouths to feed







And I might be sending them out for adoption.

2 4 slotters and the Blitz would be a comfortable zone...keeping all 6 rigs in the shop online and producing is a trick.

Then again the DFI boards sure are pretty...I might have to keep them the longest


----------



## Valicious

I'm coming for you CD!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*











I'm coming for you CD!


Sexy rank


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Sexy rank










Perv.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Perv.










Well, I may just have to change that rank by buying some GX2s then. That'll teach them not to have dirty thoughts about me


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Perv.










Oh you've no idea.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Oh you've no idea.

















Oh I think I do.







My mind likes to take (frequent) detours into gutterland too MadCat <3

Oh and post 666. How appropriate the topic of the post is what it is


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 









I'm coming for you CD!

Ohhh, sixty-nine









Sorry, had to chime in as well


----------



## intelfan

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...2&mpage=2&key=

Post #53. I find it kinda amusing.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...2&mpage=2&key=

Post #53. I find it kinda amusing.


Actually I found quite a few of the posts disgusting!









I cannot believe the crap barnett got for suggesting he would switch teams, I'm guessing somewhat tounge in cheek. You would think he spoke bad about their moms. I would hope nothing like that would be said to any of our top producers if they decided to switch teams. Some of that stuff was just down right nasty!

OCN home of the friendly folders! Right guys and gals?


----------



## intelfan

or #54. I'm not sure. Not the one by planet.


----------



## Mebby

I've never been folding for prizes or money, if I had been I'd have jumped onto CustomPC for a chance to win a GPU. I just fold for the cause/points/likeing OCN.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...2&mpage=2&key=

Post #53. I find it kinda amusing.


Wow, those posts are sad. It just gives Barnettworks another reason to leave EVGA.

Its good that he received a warm welcome here. Overall OCN is very friendly.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Ohhh, sixty-nine









Sorry, had to chime in as well










http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428

Project Rank (in the world) 69.









How come I don't get recognition? (ladies only please.)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Giving away a UPS if anyone wants one to replace the batteries in it: http://www.overclock.net/freebies/48...er-supply.html

Folders get top priority


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428

Project Rank (in the world) 69.









How come I don't get recognition? (ladies only please.)


Nitteo with 69 in the world, and Valicious with 69 on team OCN

Together they make theAttachment 103669


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Nitteo with 69 in the world, and Valicious with 69 on team OCN

Together they make the











Bacon?


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Nitteo is moving fast.................already at 68! Was only at 69 for one update cycle I bet.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Wow!









WTG nitteo!!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428

Project Rank (in the world) 69.









How come I don't get recognition? (ladies only please.)


*coos into nitteo's ear*
Oh poor baby....so big and strong, folding _sooo _hard for everyone...someone really ought to a-_prop_riately thank you...
..
..
*gives nitteo some "appreciation"*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## Darius Silver

Wow, new FAH motivation? o.o;

*edit* Starts folding faster


----------



## nafljhy

i love this place.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Now there is some inspiration...!


----------



## MadCatMk2

So.. I guess I'll go back to coding.. :3

lol


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
*coos into nitteo's ear*
Oh poor baby....so big and strong, folding _sooo_ hard for everyone...someone really ought to a-_prop_riately thank you...
..
..
*gives nitteo some "appreciation"*

Keep that up Valicious, maybe we'll drag in some Folders who aren't interested in a cure or the points


----------



## spaceballsrules

Bow Chicka Wow Wow!









On or Off Topic, I can't tell - I am liking the way my graph is looking


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


PC Ebola eh Ravin?
...


Yea, real nightmare. We've kept one machine that is infected to try and get an identification from several IT departments around the area, and all it seems to do is infect other machines trying to diagnose. At least we've confirmed that it does not go to the firmware level, and that it can be removed by repartition and reinstall. 99% probability that it is a rootkit.

....and quite frankly I'm scared to catch something in this thread with all the dirty talk. Careful where you put your Hard Drive, it might make your Micro Soft.









Valicious, I think I need to take a cold shower now.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Keep that up Valicious, maybe we'll drag in some Folders who aren't interested in a cure or the points


















Folding for the e-boobies! Stanford should make a banner for _that_!

"Fold for us - Get e-peen stroked"


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









Folding for the e-boobies! Stanford should make a banner for _that_!

"Fold for us - Get e-peen stroked"


I'm in


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Bow Chicka Wow Wow!









On or Off Topic, I can't tell - I am liking the way my graph is looking



















That is impressive!!

I may have just scored another 8800GT for $40.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Bow Chicka Wow Wow!









On or Off Topic, I can't tell - I am liking the way my graph is looking



















Folding Viagra Kicked in Yo!

(this thread has gone to the gutter)


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Folding Viagra Kicked in Yo!


Easy there nitteo...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Careful where you put your Hard Drive, it might make your Micro Soft.










See your IT if folding e-rection lasts more than 4 hours


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Folding Viagra Kicked in Yo!

(this thread has gone to the gutter)













































is all I have to say about the last few pages

val you are going to kill us


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Folding Viagra Kicked in Yo!

(this thread has gone to the gutter)

lol wut?


----------



## mortimersnerd

K9A2 board forsale:
http://www.overclock.net/sale/485092...ml#post5916208


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
K9A2 board forsale:
http://www.overclock.net/sale/485092...ml#post5916208

Old news


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


K9A2 board forsale:
http://www.overclock.net/sale/485092...ml#post5916208


Aww what dirty trick, took me to a sold thread lol


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Aww what dirty trick, took me to a sold thread lol









Slow poke








Don't worry, I have more coming back from RMA.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Old news










New news:
http://www.overclock.net/sale/485224...00-silver.html










Don't think this one will sell as fast though.

Someone could have a really fancy folding rig


----------



## spaceballsrules

Since this is the trash talking thread and he is my #1 threat ATM.....

:swearing:














barnettworks


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol probably not for very long, he seems to shoot up the ranks with ease







he's on my threats too...


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
lol probably not for very long, he seems to shoot up the ranks with ease







he's on my threats too...

Same here, 2.8 weeks, oh well though, I'm just glad he's on our side now.









I have to watch out for M3C.CA though, he's been my #1 threat for a while, 2.1 weeks atm, I've been barely holding him off.


----------



## mortimersnerd




----------



## intelfan

LOL, 10 years.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah yeah. I did managed to place 8th in the top 20 Producers. That's a good feeling.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


LOL, 10 years.


I don't think he's switched all of his systems over to 37726 yet.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Same here, 2.8 weeks, oh well though, I'm just glad he's on our side now.









I have to watch out for M3C.CA though, he's been my #1 threat for a while, 2.1 weeks atm, I've been barely holding him off.


Yeah thats because EOC hasn't gotten 7 days of activity from him, but todays he's already put in 200k+ points I'm sure versus yesterday with 1/4 of that output... his 24hour average is really off skew, just wait, he'll pass us both in a few days.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*





















not for long dude... he gains quickly...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


LOL, 10 years.


you're silly


----------



## Tufelhunden

Where'd my buddy slickety go.







He was going to pass me then disappeared.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Yeah thats because EOC hasn't gotten 7 days of activity from him, but todays he's already put in 200k+ points I'm sure versus yesterday with 1/4 of that output... his 24hour average is really off skew, just wait, he'll pass us both in a few days.

not for long dude... he gains quickly...


Indeed. We already broke our single PPD record, and we still have another point update to go. We'll be breaking our single PPD today by around 500-600k.


----------



## Valicious

uh oh....
*buys some GX2s to stave off the inevitable*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

unless you are buying a few dozen, i dont think its going to change the outcome


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


unless you are buying a few dozen, i dont think its going to change the outcome










Ssshhh....don't tell me that


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ooops, my bad, better stock up fast!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


ooops, my bad, better stock up fast!


Still have to get all the stuff though...I'm thinking

gpu: 9800GX2 for $200 and $190. I <3 finding great deals
cpu: AMD 7750 $45 here
mobo: MSI K9A2 $95 [email protected]
PSU: two coolermaster [email protected]$51 each (can't remember where I read about it on here)
ram: ???
HDD: something cheapashell

Total: $632+ram+various shippings for a dual-9800GX2 rig 
is this a good price?


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Where'd my buddy slickety go.







He was going to pass me then disappeared.










na im here, haven't changed anything your just to fast!







well i must admit i have been playing some battleforge for a couple of hours a night lol it was enough to drop my average from 20k 24hour to 17k 24hr but ill catch back up


----------



## CyberDruid

59K day yesterday. Finally overcame my internet connectivity issues. Lookout...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=139069


----------



## repo_man

WOW CD! Go ahead with ya bad self!


----------



## CyberDruid

For a while there I was wondering what was wrong and it was as simple as relocating the wireless router.







For weeks I've been resetting adapters and gnawing my nails watching the TX strength









Fog is my enemy







Watervapor drops the signal strength immediately.


----------



## lordikon

Just looking at Clamatowas numbers. He's on track to hit around 900k today! Even with Barnettworks, passing EVGA's PPD will be no small task.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=348058


----------



## CyberDruid

They will soon get bored and trail off. The key is persistence...it's just a marketting gimmick for eVGA to sell more GPUs...not a Passion as it is with OCN.


----------



## spaceballsrules




----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


----------



## Valicious

could someone suggest a new driver for me? 185.20 is starting to bug out on me and not recognize all my cards. Would getting a modded version such as XtremeG offer any advantage?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
could someone suggest a new driver for me? 185.20 is starting to bug out on me and not recognize all my cards. Would getting a modded version such as XtremeG offer any advantage?

182.08 drivers have worked well for me, the bet ones since 177.35.

All my rigs are back online, I should be looking at 70k ppd now.


----------



## nafljhy

wow mort! nicely done! i have one rig down.. and i don't really have time to tinker with it to find out whats wrong since i have exams again.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
182.08 drivers have worked well for me, the bet ones since 177.35.

All my rigs are back online, I should be looking at 70k ppd now.

I'll go ahead and download those. How are the XG drivers different than the regular forceware ones?

And I also just got an email from Asus saying my M3A79-T Deluxe has just been shipped back from RMA







so I'll be putting that up for sale soon. How much is reasonable for that board? $130?

off-topic but, could you guys _please_ check my thread I just posted in the monitors section?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
wow mort! nicely done! i have one rig down.. and i don't really have time to tinker with it to find out whats wrong since i have exams again.









I'm not touching that rig until I get back from vacation. Hopefully it will stay online.

I have a core i7 build in the plans which should bring me up to around 90k.

Valicious, I responded to the thread.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I have a core i7 build in the plans which should bring me up to around 90k.


dyammmmmm!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I'm not touching that rig until I get back from vacation. Hopefully it will stay online.

I have a core i7 build in the plans which should bring me up to around 90k.

Valicious, I responded to the thread.


holy crap. man.. everyone is upping their rigs.







real competition there.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have to catch Tandem Riders...


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Feel the wind..................

The Big B wizzzed past me today.......way, way past.

Tune in soon for the *Clash of the Titans*..........or

*Godzilla vs. Destoroyah*


----------



## Inktfish

Gotta love competition


----------



## K092084

Just got my 2nd 9800gx2 in today, finally, but sadly I don't have enough resistors to make dummy plugs. If only my second rig had a beter PSU I would just put in it there since it is XP.


----------



## CL3P20

I posted in the GX2 club thread.. but no takers yet, so I will post it here again.

To any 9800GX2 owners that are folding and plan on water-cooling..* I will gladly mod 1x 9800GX2 free of charge.* Others as well as myself are curious to see what sort of PPD madness is unlocked with water+mods...


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I posted in the GX2 club thread.. but no takers yet, so I will post it here again.

To any 9800GX2 owners that are folding and plan on water-cooling..* I will gladly mod 1x 9800GX2 free of charge.* Others as well as myself are curious to see what sort of PPD madness is unlocked with water+mods...


I'd take you up on this, but I don't watercool, and don't have the extra cash to start sadly.


----------



## CyberDruid

182.08

Good to hear Mort...go get em


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


182.08

Good to heat Mort...go get em


CD I see you creepin up on me.

I'm rigging my farm for ludicrous speed


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Just got my 2nd 9800gx2 in today, finally, but sadly I don't have enough resistors to make dummy plugs. If only my second rug had a beter PSU I would just put in it there since it is XP.

wait, you're folding in a rug? wait your rug has a PSU? show me this madness


----------



## Valicious

is $219 shipped for a BFG gx2 a good deal?


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
wait, you're folding in a rug? wait your rug has a PSU? show me this madness









Its a magically rug, you don't have one??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
is $219 shipped for a BFG gx2 a good deal?


I've bought a XFX 9800gx for $220 shipped ard only and just recevied my evga 9800gx2, which was never registered, that I bought for $205.19 shipped with the box and acces.

Both off ebay.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


is $219 shipped for a BFG gx2 a good deal?


New, refurbed? Used? I think it is good, depending on the seller and condition of course.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


New, refurbed? Used? I think it is good, depending on the seller and condition of course.


just lightly used for a few days


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


just lightly used for a few days


Nope terrible deal. Let me know who this seller is so I can thrash them for you.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Its a magically rug, you don't have one??


Aladdin called. He says he wants the rug back....


----------



## Hueristic

Screwed it first! <terminator reference







>


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Aladdin called. He says he wants the rug back....


Bahhhh, he can make a new one if he wants one so bad


----------



## CyberDruid

I just noticed barnettworks on my radar and my GAWD the guy is pulling over 800K and the day aint over yet....

Funny thing is I was having my highest production run in a while and noticing no threats at all...


----------



## Valicious

just ordered a 9800GX2 and everything for a rig









Now if Windows would only detect my fourth 9800gt...


----------



## Valicious

accidentally double post









my internet sucks so hard...it'll double-post sometimes.


----------



## grunion

Echo echo.......................


----------



## MadCatMk2

Next weekend I'm going to send e-mails to some internet cafe's in the city.. Some have more than 100 rigs.
I'll try to get in touch with their managers and visit them, talk to them about folding.

Now.. I need some good clothes for that


----------



## Inktfish

Good luck with that one brotha :")
Try to get them folding for you ^^
(nickname)


----------



## CyberDruid

How about a Folding LAN









Two prizes...one for the top Fragger and one for the top Folder in the allotted time period of the event.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


How about a Folding LAN









Two prizes...one for the top Fragger and one for the top Folder in the allotted time period of the event.


almost 20k post, 2k rep, trader rating 199 etc. holy ungodly stats batman. i just noticed that


----------



## mortimersnerd

Bahhhhh my GX2 rig keeps shutting down. I think its the PSUs can't handle it. I'm trying them at stock now to see if it doesn't crash.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Bahhhhh my GX2 rig keeps shutting down. I think its the PSUs can't handle it. I'm trying them at stock now to see if it doesn't crash.


Sorry to hear, GIT er' dun!!


----------



## mortimersnerd

This is how I have it setup right now:
Corsair 750TX:
24pin mobo
5 cores GX2

Antec EA500:
4pin mobo power
h/d
3 cores GX2

Should I change anything?


----------



## CyberDruid

Maybe splitting the power between two PSUs on that one card is a problem. They might initialize differently or have slight variances under load that bring about instability.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Maybe splitting the power between two PSUs on that one card is a problem. They might initialize differently or have slight variances under load that bring about instability.


I didn't have an issue when I was splitting between 2 750Ws though.


----------



## Hueristic

I don't have any multi gpu rigs setup yet but I have run multi ps's and I always split the gpu power between the ps's. with no ill effects. I would think that one would cover the other if there is a droop.

I would split all your gpu's between the 2 ps's and have the 750 run the mobo then split up the workload on the drives, depending on how many you run.


----------



## CyberDruid

I've got a PC Power 750 FS .....


----------



## K092084

My 8800gt is due to be here on monday from RMA, not sure if its the same card or an 9800gt. Then I can try my hand at running it as a second card in a pcie x1 slot, if my rise would get here already. If I can't get it to work then looks like I will be do a step-up to a gts250 for $5 and then a cooler to get it to fit in my work computer.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


My 8800gt is due to be here on monday from RMA, not sure if its the same card or an 9800gt. Then I can try my hand at running it as a second card in a pcie x1 slot, if my rise would get here already. If I can't get it to work then looks like I will be do a step-up to a gts250 for $5 and then a cooler to get it to fit in my work computer.


keep us informed. I have 4 boards on the way to mod.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I didn't have an issue when I was splitting between 2 750Ws though.

They were the same specs, same PSU though.....I dunno, maybe.


----------



## K092084

Second 9800gx2 now online.


----------



## uNeec

Isn't this a trash talk thread? So much friendly socializing.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uNeec*


Isn't this a trash talk thread? So much friendly socializing.


What can we say it is the "Friendly" Trash talking thread.


----------



## nafljhy

3x cards shipped out. waiting for my 295s to come in.









fahrack down for various reasons.


----------



## CyberDruid

shazaam...I had a little taste of the highlife before a moment of clarity...it's a truly awesome feeling seeing 60K a day coming out ofthe farm....back down to 35K...still better than last month.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
shazaam...I had a little taste of the highlife before a moment of clarity...it's a truly awesome feeling seeing 60K a day coming out ofthe farm....back down to 35K...still better than last month.

Now that we know you can do 60000 PPD, we expect that of you every single day now.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Now that we know you can do 60000 PPD, we expect that of you every single day now.









Ahem, we expect to see you at a million soon, my friend. You and slickety!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Ahem, we expect to see you at a million soon, my friend. You and slickety!!









Actually, I have to put that off for about a week. I am going out of town for a while, and I will be shutting the rigs off during that time, since they need a daily sitter


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Actually, I have to put that off for about a week. I am going out of town for a while, and I will be shutting the rigs off during that time, since they need a daily sitter









NP my friend!! So in about 2 1/2 weeks I can start or congratulate you in a thread correct.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Actually, I have to put that off for about a week. I am going out of town for a while, and I will be shutting the rigs off during that time, since they need a daily sitter










A week! use a monitoring software!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
A week! use a monitoring software!

It does no good to be able to see what is happening if I can't react to it.
Between quirky fans and possible power outages, there are too many variables. Better safe than sorry....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
It does no good to be able to see what is happening if I can't react to it.
Between quirky fans and possible power outages, there are too many variables. Better safe than sorry....









You need to hire a baby [email protected] sitter!!! Lawl


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
You need to hire a baby [email protected] sitter!!! Lawl

True, but then I would have to set up a [email protected] to monitor the sitter too!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
True, but then I would have to set up a [email protected] to monitor the sitter too!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Hey SlicketyRickety, you are back on my radar....1.4 months.
I'm-A-Coming!!


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
3x cards shipped out. waiting for my 295s to come in.









fahrack down for various reasons.









I wondered why you dropped behind me so fast...Good luck with upgrades, I'll see you at eight million.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Okay, so I finally got my first 8800GT from this cool guy who, in the short conversation we had, told me he's into overclocking and [email protected] as well.
Showing 3.9k PPD on stock clocks on a 768 pointer.

I'm experiencing huge driver issues on both XP and Windows Server though (Server especially is crippled like hell). XP already had driver problems with my ATi. Must have gotten worse since I attempted hybrid folding.
It is folding now, but any other call to the VGA (opening a game, the nvidia control panel etc) will cause a BSOD.
Looks like I'll be installing windows for the third time in 2009, and it hasn't even started.

Second 8800GT should be here this week; another local trade.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Okay, so I finally got my first 8800GT from this cool guy who, in the short conversation we had, told me he's into overclocking and [email protected] as well.
Showing 3.9k PPD on stock clocks on a 768 pointer.

I'm experiencing huge driver issues on both XP and Windows Server though (Server especially is crippled like hell). XP already had driver problems with my ATi. Must have gotten worse since I attempted hybrid folding.
It is folding now, but any other call to the VGA (opening a game, the nvidia control panel etc) will cause a BSOD.
Looks like I'll be installing windows for the third time in 2009, and it hasn't even started.

Second 8800GT should be here this week; another local trade.

I built my htpc with server 2008 last week and used it all week and it is worthless as a work station. Just went back to xp32sp3 and all is good.


----------



## CyberDruid

I did not know you could use ATI and Nvidia on the same machine and Fold...that's so...wrong it's right









Sounds like it's not going to work for you though...


----------



## Inktfish

I'm looking for some local 9800GT's
Seeing my gigabyte board now supports SLI it won't even be crippling my gaming 

If only I could get that stupid VMware to run.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I did not know you could use ATI and Nvidia on the same machine and Fold...that's so...wrong it's right









Sounds like it's not going to work for you though...

Only under XP I believe. I will make a fresh installation tomorrow, or two, or three, but I will make it work even if I have to rewrite windows.


----------



## CyberDruid

Well I commend you for that...somebody needs to make those two get along


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Well I commend you for that...somebody needs to make those two get along









One could say the same about you and you're evil twin







Could they not







?


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Only under XP I believe. I will make a fresh installation tomorrow, or two, or three, but I will make it work even if I have to rewrite windows.

Good luck man. I've gone through my 5th and hopefully last install for 09, although I'd install XP in a heartbeat if I had an nVidia card that would fold.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
One could say the same about you and you're evil twin







Could they not







?

lol I watched that earlier...I just worry that he will get into an argument and loose......









Chuck D


----------



## mortimersnerd

Anyone getting 511pt WUs now? I have them on 4 clients


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


lol I watched that earlier...I just worry that he will get into an argument and loose......









Chuck D


Too good









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Anyone getting 511pt WUs now? I have them on 4 clients










Got one earlier


----------



## Tufelhunden

WOW!! Haven't seen a 511 in ages.


----------



## Knitelife

Have a few rigs down while I am tinkering so numbers are off a bit. Hopefully have everything back online by sunday evening.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Anyone getting 511pt WUs now? I have them on 4 clients









I saw one yesterday. Mostly 768 and 1888 WUs for me though


----------



## K092084

Made it back into the Top 20 once again. Maybe I can stay there this time.


----------



## CyberDruid

Top 15 more like


----------



## Valicious

just fired up an 8800gs on an old one-pcie board. Not much, but it'll give me a few 'k boost.

I'm also converting all my folding rigs to GX2s







I already ordered two, bt I still have three whole boards fill up. I'm having a big sale to help finance my conversion.
I'm out-of-town this week, so I can't make the selling post quite yet, but here's what'll be p for grabs...

3x PNY 9800GTs vmodded by CL3PO (a fourth will be for sale once I fix the vsensors that popped off) 
4x evga 8800GTs
1x asus M3A79-T Deluxe (fresh back from rma, still sealed)

How much would be reasonable for this stuff?


----------



## Inktfish

Vmodded :<


----------



## murderbymodem

Well guys, just got back from a LAN party, good to be Folding again.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=382625
Time to pull out of my nosedive


----------



## Inktfish

Good to have you back


----------



## Tufelhunden

I'm going to kick xboxor to the second page in a few days.







Coming for you buddy.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


just fired up an 8800gs on an old one-pcie board. Not much, but it'll give me a few 'k boost.

I'm also converting all my folding rigs to GX2s







I already ordered two, bt I still have three whole boards fill up. I'm having a big sale to help finance my conversion.
I'm out-of-town this week, so I can't make the selling post quite yet, but here's what'll be p for grabs...

3x PNY 9800GTs vmodded by CL3PO (a fourth will be for sale once I fix the vsensors that popped off) 
4x evga 8800GTs
1x asus M3A79-T Deluxe (fresh back from rma, still sealed)

How much would be reasonable for this stuff?


I might just have to grab some GT's off of your hands









I'll put them to work right away









Watch out Tufel


----------



## Mebby

I'll be going home in a month or so and won't be able to fold 24/7 anymore, however I will have access to an old Sempron, a Core 2 Duo I can run a single client on and a PS3 so its not all doom and gloom.


----------



## Inktfish

=<
core 2 duo should fold nicely


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
I might just have to grab some GT's off of your hands









I'll put them to work right away









Watch out Tufel









I think I've heard this before from someone, cannot remember who though.
















Bring it!!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


I think I've heard this before from someone, cannot remember who though.
















Bring it!!!


















<- with Tufel on head guitar


----------



## Ravin

Installs are all done, SLACR Formula has been back up now for about the last 18 hours crunching away. My numbers should start to be a little more steady soon.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

:swearing:







Dagnabit..... every time I move up a spot someone knocks me down 2........Dont make me spend $$$$$$ I dont have yet







I am still trying to get my 2mil mark. Dang router messing me up having to reset every other day it seems like. Oh well...

Shuffle...shuffle...shuffle...hehehe...shuffle...s huffle...shuffle
"Tim Conway" "I'll be thar in a minute."

Chuck D


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Installs are all done, SLACR Formula has been back up now for about the last 18 hours crunching away. My numbers should start to be a little more steady soon.










Awesome!!!


----------



## ErBall

Just a couple of days into folding and im nearing 100k points


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 







<- with Tufel on head guitar









lol Mega doing vocals..

Chuck D


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


Just a couple of days into folding and im nearing 100k points










Very nice!! Requested your postbit yet?

Linky


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
Just a couple of days into folding and im nearing 100k points









Good work and a nice way to start.







Keep it up...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 
lol Mega doing vocals..

Chuck D

You got it









I am running this show


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Mega Quote of the month "You got it







I am running this show !!







"

In James voice from Metallica

















While listening to FADE TO BLACK









Chuck D


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Very nice!! Requested your postbit yet?

Linky

He has, and the "welcome" edit is on his post, should happen overnight i'm guessin'


----------



## Knitelife

8 more GX2s should be coming online right now, but....









But the two CPUs I purchased did not come with Heat Sinks!!!!!! :swearing:

Retail box even. Guess I should have read the fine print.










So now I have to order them and wait a few more days.









Thats 8 GX2s doing nothing at the moment, and 6 more arriving this week.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


8 more GX2s should be coming online right now, but....









But the two CPUs I purchased did not come with Heat Sinks!!!!!! :swearing:

Retail box even. Guess I should have read the fine print.










So now I have to order them and wait a few more days.









Thats 8 GX2s doing nothing at the moment, and 6 more arriving this week.



ouch


----------



## CyberDruid

Grrrrrrrr


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


Mega Quote of the month "You got it







I am running this show !!







"

In James voice from Metallica
















While listening to FADE TO BLACK









Chuck D










Exactly
















You sir, have it all figured out


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Exactly
















You sir, have it all figured out










Yea yea yea. Bring it on. Cmon I know you want to knock me down.







How's that song go. Hit me with your best shot.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Yea yea yea. Bring it on. Cmon I know you want to knock me down.







How's that song go. Hit me with your best shot.










For some reason I pictured you saying that wearing tight leather clothes





































Then, I realized that it's what you wear all the time... And it made the awkardness go away, just a little


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


For some reason I pictured you saying that wearing tight leather clothes


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
















Sorry, I couldn't hold the secret any longer


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


8 more GX2s should be coming online right now, but....









But the two CPUs I purchased did not come with Heat Sinks!!!!!! :swearing:

Retail box even. Guess I should have read the fine print.










So now I have to order them and wait a few more days.









Thats 8 GX2s doing nothing at the moment, and 6 more arriving this week.


That's not cool at all.

Your really trying to put the heat on nitteo aren't you?


----------



## nitteo

Yes he is, Kudos Knitelife!

I am really glad to have you back in Full Force!









With two new Business Projects coming up. I will not be adding anymore to the farm.

BTW, this morning the whole RACK was off, all the workstation computers were on Logon screens. The building must have had a blackout last night.


----------



## CyberDruid

AAaaaargh


----------



## MadCatMk2

Alright, after two nights without sleeping, it seems that, with the current GPU2 client, there is no way to make an ATI and an nVidia card work together.

With the ATi as a main card, no matter how much driver tweaking I did on the nvidia, it wouldn't be recognized poperly.
With the nVidia as a main card, even though I managed to get the ATI fully recognized in GPU-Z, the client insisted on getting nVidia WUs, even though I added the forcegpu command in the second client.

Sorry CD ;[

On other news, my 8800GT is happily folding with a 1985 Shader Clock, bringing it theoretically to performance almost equal of a 9800GTX.
4850 should be swapped for another 8800GT this week








I'm coming for you guys xD


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Alright, after two nights without sleeping, it seems that, with the current GPU2 client, there is no way to make an ATI and an nVidia card work together.

With the ATi as a main card, no matter how much driver tweaking I did on the nvidia, it wouldn't be recognized poperly.
With the nVidia as a main card, even though I managed to get the ATI fully recognized in GPU-Z, the client insisted on getting nVidia WUs, even though I added the forcegpu command in the second client.

Sorry CD ;[

On other news, my 8800GT is happily folding with a 1985 Shader Clock, bringing it theoretically to performance almost equal of a 9800GTX.
4850 should be swapped for another 8800GT this week








I'm coming for you guys xD


If that system is running vmware then can you use the second gpu with a linux client within vm?


----------



## CyberDruid

Keep an eye out for the Zotac AMP it's clocked at the factory to 700/2000.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


If that system is running vmware then can you use the second gpu with a linux client within vm?


VMWare systems cannot use expansion cards (including graphics cards of course) due to the layer vmware has to create between the host and the virtual machine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Keep an eye out for the Zotac AMP it's clocked at the factory to 700/2000.


Impressive, although I'm trading switching swapping cards with a friend and I doubt it's one of those.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


VMWare systems cannot use expansion cards (including graphics cards of course) due to the layer vmware has to create between the host and the virtual machine.


----------



## CyberDruid

(I know nothing about this) is it possible to code VMware into Cuda and run it on the GPU?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


(I know nothing about this) is it possible to code VMware into Cuda and run it on the GPU?


You mean modifying Cuda itself? Not even nvidia does that right. (No, probably not







)
Not to mention vmware is not open source, and complicated enough to make most coders wanna cry xD


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Yes he is, Kudos Knitelife!

I am really glad to have you back in Full Force!









With two new Business Projects coming up. I will not be adding anymore to the farm.

BTW, this morning the whole RACK was off, all the workstation computers were on Logon screens. The building must have had a blackout last night.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninter...e_power_supply


----------



## Tufelhunden

Well now that explains our point drop, nitteo's landlord cut the power.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninter...e_power_supply









We have an APC UPS at work that I would say is about 5 feet tall 3 ft wide or so and have about 12-18 batteries in it. Don't know how long it has been here but the sad part is is that it was very expensive, according to my boss in which it was here before he was, but has never been used or even fully put together. It would have cost to much to have it setup so they never used it.

On another good note, got my 8800gt back from RMA which was just a refurbished 880gt but the shaders go alittle higher then the card I sent it so add another 4-4.6k PPD to my total. Might put me near about 40K PPD.

Still waiting for my pci x1 riser to come in to see if I can get them both folding I my work computer.


----------



## jarble

1ish days left till I can put the garden back on jarble and move the team folder to jarble1 these young folders are just flying past me like I am standing still so a note to all the people who were passing jarble look out


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
We have an APC UPS at work that I would say is about 5 feet tall 3 ft wide or so and have about 12-18 batteries in it. Don't know how long it has been here but the sad part is is that it was very expensive, according to my boss in which it was here before he was, but has never been used or even fully put together. It would have cost to much to have it setup so they never used it.

On another good note, got my 8800gt back from RMA which was just a refurbished 880gt but the shaders go alittle higher then the card I sent it so add another 4-4.6k PPD to my total. Might put me near about 40K PPD.

Still waiting for my pci x1 riser to come in to see if I can get them both folding I my work computer.


Yeap UPS appears to be some expensive stuff.
Good PPD your putting out


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Yeap UPS appears to be some expensive stuff.
Good PPD your putting out










Exactly, I'd rather buy GPUs to fold than buy a UPS.


----------



## FilluX

How is it going for OCN now comparing to team Evga?

I've seen many new folders including me recently folding for OCN









Will be in the top 1500 soon!


----------



## CyberDruid

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4883...ml#post5961706

We need this guy on our team STAT


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4883...ml#post5961706

We need this guy on our team STAT


Atlas folds for a very personal cause, and his team matches that. Dont think he will be transfering any time soon.

On another note.......

USPS, UPS, and Fedex all came today. Thanks CD for the fast shipping on the 3 KOs!! Will see what I can get online over the next few days. Wasted weekend because of lacking heatsinks for the CPUs.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4883...ml#post5961706

We need this guy on our team STAT

But can it play.....oh wait, it can play Crysis.


----------



## CyberDruid

The guy that stole and posted that vid needs a slap upside the head.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

yeah he has all kinds of fake rigs on youtube.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


yeah he has all kinds of fake e-peen on youtube.


Fixed.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Atlas folds for a very personal cause, and his team matches that. Dont think he will be transfering any time soon.

On another note.......

USPS, UPS, and Fedex all came today. Thanks CD for the fast shipping on the 3 KOs!! Will see what I can get online over the next few days. Wasted weekend because of lacking heatsinks for the CPUs.










sexy


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


sexy



























































I actually said "ooh" so loud the wife came in to look.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


I actually said "ooh" so loud the wife came in to look.


----------



## CyberDruid

Atlas Folder is online! Glad he came to check us out. He was last viewing that thread of the scammer vid of his rig being portrayed as some kids gaming rig.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Atlas Folder is online! Glad he came to check us out. He was last viewing that thread of the scammer vid of his rig being portrayed as some kids gaming rig.


----------



## CyberDruid

Latest word is Youtube has been contacted and I have hope they will take down the Scammer's vids.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Is e-peen really that important to some people that they would fake vids of rigs!? That's pretty pathetic.










*EDIT* On a personal e-peen note, I will have a million points in a few days and be in the top 100 in 10 days. My trip was canceled, so no need for a total shutdown


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Is e-peen really that important to some people that they would fake vids of rigs!? That's pretty pathetic.









*EDIT* On a personal e-peen note, I will have a million points in a few days and be in the top 100 in 10 days. My trip was canceled, so no need for a total shutdown









yay for no trip







early congrats on the mil


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Is e-peen really that important to some people that they would fake vids of rigs!? That's pretty pathetic.










If it's the only one you got...









Congrats on the milestone!


----------



## mortimersnerd

GX2 rig went down and I'm on vacation..... won't be home until Saturday. So much for keeping a decent average....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
GX2 rig went down and I'm on vacation..... won't be home until Saturday. So much for keeping a decent average....

Maybe it'll heal?


----------



## mortimersnerd

For those wanting to upgrade their farm I have a K9A2 back from RMA from my path of destruction of [email protected] hardware.
http://www.overclock.net/sale/489020...ml#post5970671


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


For those wanting to upgrade their farm I have a K9A2 back from RMA from my path of destruction of [email protected] hardware.
http://www.overclock.net/sale/489020...ml#post5970671


Don't take this the wrong way but I am not sure if purchasing parts from you is a good idea.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Don't take this the wrong way but I am not sure if purchasing parts from you is a good idea.

















I wont even remove it from teh static bag. It will not touch my unlucky hands


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I wont even remove it from teh static bag. It will not touch my unlucky hands


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I wont even remove it from teh static bag. It will not touch my unlucky hands


























Just funning you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 












































Thanks my thoughts exactly.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I wont even remove it from teh static bag. It will not touch my unlucky hands









unlucky my foot, you can touch stuff i buy from you


----------



## Hueristic

Finally a game I can play while folding!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Finally a game I can play while folding!

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/4...-my-brute.html


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touhou_Project

We should have a thread about these games


----------



## CyberDruid

Strangely addictive. I see Turdburner has leveled up


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Strangely addictive. I see Turdburner has leveled up










Yes, Looks like we might have to make 2 clans, 1 for the "Thene" and one for [OCN]Nicks.

Carry on #1!







Umm, does that make me #2?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
unlucky my foot, you can touch stuff i buy from you











Well I currently have an expensive case and printer for sale









I tried administering CPR to the GX2 rig over logmein.com but that didn't help. I guess I will just have to wait until the weekend. The only issue I see is that the jumped PSU is on and the rig isn't. I hope I don't fry anything.


----------



## CyberDruid

I listed my 2008 Buell 1125R Sportbike on eBay...if it sells I may be able to get back in the game here...

My 2 9800GX2 and 3 8800GT are pooping out about 29K per day. I was liking those 59K days better


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I listed my 2008 Buell 1125R Sportbike on eBay...if it sells I may be able to get back in the game here...

My 2 9800GX2 and 3 8800GT are pooping out about 29K per day. I was liking those 59K days better









I got 2 small shoots before I sell all my camera equipment and get a folding rig running (and to pay off some bills... not working anymore).

Hopefully I can crank out like 30-40k and still have money left over.


----------



## Hueristic

I just got 4 mobo's in today, Gonna mod them and refurb them and sell them cheap for multi gpu systems. I'll be keeping one.

Gpu's in single sytsems's bite! It's too hot in here! and it's only 40F outside!


----------



## H3||scr3am

what boards are they hueristic? I'm looking for a good deal on a K9A2 Plat/P6/7N Diamond


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


what boards are they hueristic? I'm looking for a good deal on a K9A2 Plat/P6/7N Diamond


3 abits and a gigabyte. I have to work on them first before I do anything will post when ready.

Hey you need to make a brute with [ocn] tag to join the ocn clan!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Hey people, this is the trash talking thread, so.....

I am the greatest folder and you are all going down!


----------



## CyberDruid

mkay


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Hey people, this is the trash talking thread, not the FS section.
Are we going to start talking about our feelings next!?









I am the best folder and you are all going down!









When you walk into a room, do you have a hard time fitting in your head?


----------



## MadCatMk2

/has a small School Farm consisting of four E5200s







Bye bye DeepFreeze... *cough*
Now about uptime... won't be an issue for long I hope.. Evil plans in the way.. P5Q-E's have wake up on time.. don't they?

300FSB should be real easy for those CPUs.. wouldn't it?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Just trying to bring it around....y'all are way too serious








What's rong with a little chest beating?


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Well I got two NewEgg boxes in today......
One of these......MSI K9A2 Platinum
One of these......Athlon X2 4050e (complete with bent pins....grrrrr)

Provided the pins straighten without breaking I will have another rig up this evening........minor ppd to start with.......maybe 8K, but who knows what crunchers will find their way into those slots in the near future.

I am pedaling as fast as I can to stay up on Markt.......I know he has some stuff idle...sandbagger...


----------



## spaceballsrules

Bent pins are always a major PITA.







Chances are, they will be fine. Best of luck with that.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Bent pins are always a major PITA.







Chances are, they will be fine. Best of luck with that.










That's why every time I'm tempted to make an AMD rig...I get scared and run back to socket 775.









I hear a mechanical pencil works wonders on bent pins, though.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i always use tweezers


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Well I got two NewEgg boxes in today......
One of these......MSI K9A2 Platinum
One of these......Athlon X2 4050e (complete with bent pins....grrrrr)

Provided the pins straighten without breaking I will have another rig up this evening........minor ppd to start with.......maybe 8K, but who knows what crunchers will find their way into those slots in the near future.

I am pedaling as fast as I can to stay up on Markt.......I know he has some stuff idle...sandbagger...


Who? me with idle hardware...naw...
I'm finishing out my billing cycle for the power bill before I crank it up...








On the bent pins I've used a utility knife blade CAREFULLY.


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
That's why every time I'm tempted to make an AMD rig...I get scared and run back to socket 775.









I hear a mechanical pencil works wonders on bent pins, though.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
i always use tweezers

Either works, just be careful. I've had success straightening pins on newer processors but older ones tend to break off where they are soldered on...


----------



## SlicketyRickety

lol my second nick is comin for ya
















984 Kyle_Lewis_Simpson 63334 653
*985 Slick_TVS 62318 36*
986 wheth4400 62247 178


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Bent pin surgery performed and the patient is recovering nicely. I have never had any issue with retail packaging and bent CPU pins, only the OEMs packaging.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Who? me with idle hardware...naw...
I'm finishing out my billing cycle for the power bill before I crank it up...








On the bent pins I've used a utility knife blade CAREFULLY.

*"I'm finishing out my billing cycle for the power bill before I crank it up..."*

Uh-Oh........
I better make a run and get a head start while I can....I feel like a small fish, swimming with sharks!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


I am pedaling as fast as I can to stay up on Markt.......I know he has some stuff idle...sandbagger...

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Bent pin surgery performed and the patient is recovering nicely.

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


I better make a run and get a head start while I can....*I feel like a small fish, swimming with sharks!*





















































:dr unken:


----------



## H3||scr3am

the sharks only teach you how to swim faster, keep at it and you'll keep up







The idea of getting a single quad 9800 GX2 rig going has been itching at me lately, as I've seen alot of the GX2s going up for sale in the FS section, and I have a place to put the rig, although my GF would kick/beat/slap/leave me if I did right now


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


the sharks only teach you how to swim faster, keep at it and you'll keep up







The idea of getting a single quad 9800 GX2 rig going has been itching at me lately, as I've seen alot of the GX2s going up for sale in the FS section, and I have a place to put the rig, although my GF would kick/beat/slap/leave me if I did right now










Me and you both!!







All I want is a couple of 285's and to move my cards to her rig.


----------



## The Duke

evga corp








No warranty on ebay purchases regardless of a new item and from a power seller


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*









evga corp








No warranty on ebay purchases regardless of a new item and from a power seller







































:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*









:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:


That too!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*









evga corp








No warranty on ebay purchases regardless of a new item and from a power seller































Tell them you got it from Newegg then. 
That is the biggest pile of :turd:
If it's brand new, it should be covered.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Tell them you got it from Newegg then. 
That is the biggest pile of :turd:
If it's brand new, it should be covered.


Cant tell them jack, you have to provide the receipt.

"That is the biggest pile of :turd:
If it's brand new, it should be covered."

My thoughts too!








evga bites








I'll never buy their products again


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Cant tell them jack, you have to provide the receipt.

"That is the biggest pile of :turd:
If it's brand new, it should be covered."

My thoughts too!








evga bites








I'll never buy their products again










Do other manufacturers honor the warranty for purchases on eBay?

Go with PNY. I am impressed by them. The warranty could be longer, but they honor it. Also, I just got my rebate check back from them. The rebate forms I sent were postmarked on March 20th!! That's a 3 week turn-around!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


*Do other manufacturers honor the warranty for purchases on eBay?*

Go with PNY. I am impressed by them. The warranty could be longer, but they honor it. Also, I just got my rebate check back from them. The rebate forms I sent were postmarked on March 20th!! That's a 3 week turn-around!










I don't know, I'm just peeved that the only new 9800GT x2 cards available are on ebay are evga and not warranted at all by them


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Do other manufacturers honor the warranty for purchases on eBay?

Go with PNY. I am impressed by them. The warranty could be longer, but they honor it. Also, I just got my rebate check back from them. The rebate forms I sent were postmarked on March 20th!! That's a 3 week turn-around!









I bought a sapphire X850 AGP a few years ago on fleabay and it died in 6 months. I called them up and all they wanted was the serial number and it had a month left. They sent me a new one with a warranty until 2010! Funny thing is I pulled it out a month ago to put in my htpc and it was dead (I had used it for months with no problem) So I called them up and they said no prob. I still haven't done the RMA yet. I've got like 4 things to RMA and I just am too lazy


----------



## H3||scr3am

Duke just keep calling back until you get a kinder agent to deal with, I RMAed my 8800GTX no issues, and it died due to AS5 shorting it, after a reapply for my waterblock... they replaced it no sweat...


----------



## huntman21014

You might get a better card out of the RMA then


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Cant tell them jack, you have to provide the receipt.

"That is the biggest pile of :turd:
If it's brand new, it should be covered."

My thoughts too!








evga bites








I'll never buy their products again










The same thing happened to a friend of mine. Not with EVGA, it was a motherboard, that's all I remember. He Photoshopped a Newegg receipt and got away with it.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


The same thing happened to a friend of mine. Not with EVGA, it was a motherboard, that's all I remember. He Photoshopped a Newegg receipt and got away with it.


yeah, there was a kid at my school who used to just photoshop newegg reciepts, then take a print screen of the photoshopped picture so there was no meta data indicating that it was photoshopped or anything, and he would always get away with it.


----------



## The Duke

Ummm, I don't have any 9800GT x2 cards, yet! 
It a future thing when folding kills them.... if I get even get them


----------



## MadCatMk2

And.. page 500


----------



## Inktfish

I like page 500.
Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Ravin

Hey Valicious







...I see you coming up behind me







Looks like you'll be on top of me this weekend







You've been such a good girl







...thanks for the ride. Be sure to have fun with the guys at the top of the ladder. Go get 'em Tigress


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Hey Valicous







...I see you coming up behind me








Looks like you'll be on top of me this weekend







You've been such a good girl







...thanks for the ride. Be sure to have fun with the guys at the top of the ladder. Go get 'em Tigress










Right in my rear view mirror too


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Right in my rear view mirror too










Yup, but wait your turn.







Just be good to her.


----------



## spaceballsrules

How quickly this thread becomes the "Inappropriate Innuendo" thread









BTW I love my new Grey Badge of Folding Goodness


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


How quickly this thread becomes the "Inappropriate Innuendo" thread









BTW I love my new Grey Badge of Folding Goodness










It is the "Friendly trash talk" thread. I don't know how much more friendly or trashy we can be.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


It is the "Friendly trash talk" thread. I don't know how much more friendly or trashy we can be.










Haha Good point.









Hey SlicketyRickety, I am trying to beat you into the top 100. Looks like I might be able to do it, too


----------



## The Duke

Were GREAT because were #8









































































<collectively trash talking every team we left in our dust>


----------



## MadCatMk2

Yes Duke, we're invincible!









5000th reply


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Yes Duke, we're invincible!









5000th reply


















xK







xK







xK







xK







xK
I wanted the 5000th reply


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*









xK







xK







xK







xK







xK
I wanted the 5000th reply 










Technically, you have it, OP doesn't count as a reply xD Congrats lol.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Technically, you have it, OP doesn't count as a reply xD Congrats lol.


beat me to it...


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Technically, you have it, OP doesn't count as a reply xD Congrats lol.

















you







fun at me








I







back


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*
















you







fun at me








I







back










Hey Hueristic, did you ever -

Oh, that's Duke. My bad!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Hey Hueristic, did you ever -

Oh, that's Duke. My bad!























Hmm, we don't look a bit alike, is your sight failing or have just been eating to many cookies


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

That's Duke for us


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
That's Duke for us









Everyone has to get in on the act








<sings>
"Whys everybody always picking on me"


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Everyone has to get in on the act








<sings>
"Whys everybody always picking on me"


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Where has Val been lately?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
Where has Val been lately?

Well, thinking of what she did to nitteo, she must be really busy with barnettworks...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Hey Valicious







...I see you coming up behind me







Looks like you'll be on top of me this weekend







You've been such a good girl







...thanks for the ride. Be sure to have fun with the guys at the top of the ladder. Go get 'em Tigress









Everyone knows Girls can't compete in the real world!























Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Hey Hueristic, did you ever -

Oh, that's Duke. My bad!















































Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Everyone has to get in on the act








<sings>
"*Whys everybody always picking on me*"

























Like I tell everyone, "Blame it on me Everyone else does!"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
Where has Val been lately?

Can't chat, she's trying to keep up with the big boys!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Happy Easter everyone!









Whatever your beliefs, here is to new beginnings


----------



## CyberDruid

Cold Spring here. About 55F in the shop so my Folding rigs are very happy.

I've finally accepted that I've reached another economic plateau and can't keep up with the top 20...I had my aspirations...but my common sense kicked in and said "Whoa there big fella" so I'm happy to see almost 30K PPD. That last 900 points is almost enough to get my HD3870X2s back in action.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

In due time Cyber...in due time. Things are looking better and for me at least I finally found a job and get back to some fun. Being out of work for 6 months killed the pocket. Yeah it is nice out today and thats why I did the folding farm"Spring Cleaning" yesterday.

Chuck D


----------



## markt

Ocn needs to give me "moron of the month" award... I accidentally spilled a drink near my p5ke, I thought it didnt really spill but it actually migrated under the mobo...so that one bit the dust. 
On another note, I'm cutting production on my part for a little while cause of the slowdown of income. This probably just temporary til I can replenish my money cushion. I'm just cutting back to 50-60k, I'm guessing from 2 weeks to a month. I like to have my bill money a month in advance but just lately I'm living week to week.


----------



## Valicious

I'm alive....well, kinda..
I've been out-of-town for the last week (spring break) and haven't had access to a computer much







I've had to reevaluate some stuff because of some money issues, and folding is one of the things that came up.

Now I'm not gonna stop folding, I couldn't do that, but I'm gonna be selling most of my cards and replacing them with some GX2s I'm hoping this will cut down on the electricity bill. Could you guys please tell me if these prices are reasonable?

4x vmodded 9800GTs $90 shipped each
4x PNY 8800GTs $80 shipped each
I also have an ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe fresh from RMA (4 pcie slots), $120ish?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Ocn needs to give me "moron of the month" award... I accidentally spilled a drink near my p5ke, I thought it didnt really spill but it actually migrated under the mobo...so that one bit the dust.


With all due respect......


----------



## Tufelhunden

Those card prices look pretty good Val. I have no clue on the board, sorry.


----------



## jarble

wow I have not posted trash in a bit (French girls







or pc





















) so while everyone else is sliding back I "think" I have smooth financial sailing from here so be looking for more ppd from me soon


----------



## mortimersnerd

Got more coming too


----------



## grunion

Nice

You need trayit


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Nice

You need trayit










Hmm. I will have to try that. I don't use the rig for anything else right now so its not in that way. I use the other client for my main rig.


----------



## markt

I think I had a fever yesterday, I vaguely remember turning off some folding rigs....Glad that fevers gone...
I am however going to retool about 25% of the parts to get a Core i7 setup.


----------



## nafljhy

oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!! soooo much PPD to come!


----------



## GuitarFreak

Finally started folding again


----------



## mortimersnerd

What you running SMP on?


----------



## mega_option101

Those deadlines look weird to me


----------



## GuitarFreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


What you running SMP on?


My e8600.


----------



## huntman21014

Got SMP going with Error's advice and guide, I have my 4870 getting around 3600PPD and my Q6600 on two cores getting another 3000PPD


----------



## murderbymodem

My folding will soon be reduced. Decided to sell my LAN rig to my friend. He's trading me his HP laptop + 60gb Ipod + $200. (going by the appraisals I got, this is a damn good deal.)

I'll still be folding on my sig rig and the T5500 of the laptop, but I'll see a significant loss of PPD


----------



## MadCatMk2

<$200 = 2x 8800GT's/9800GT's for your GA-P35-DS3L's x1 slots.









And oh, ask him to fold too


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
<$200 = 2x 8800GT's/9800GT's for your GA-P35-DS3L's x1 slots.









And oh, ask him to fold too

























I'm not good enough to do all that modding. I know of the raisers, but then that makes it difficult to keep inside of a case...

and as for my friend, he's just one of those people if you know what I mean.


----------



## MadCatMk2

It's not any hard modding if you really wanna do it. All you need is an exacto knife and some fire to warm it up. Up to you though, especially if you still got the warranty


----------



## Valicious

1 week until you're eating my dust Schubie!

Just fired up an 8800gs and adding a GX2 later todat, watch out guys









Selling a bunch of awesome folding cards btw. Buy em up so I'll have some more competition







See my sig


----------



## markt

23 gpu's resumed folding, hopefully a core i7 soon. If anybody wants to buy any 9800gtx's let me know. Or a complete 3 card rig(caseless) with the same cards and a dual core intel.


----------



## hiiyah777

Yay! My other Zotac 9800GT AMP! Edition (700MHz) came in today!

I'm now folding 2 Zotac 9800GT AMPs and 2 XFX 8800GT XXXs. I'm pretty excited about that.

I should be able to get in the top 50 much more easily now....

EDIT: I was peaking out at around 95K points per week. Now I finally get to hit that 100K mark. Granted, it's not per day, but 100K per week is pretty exciting for me.

Now if I can just solicit some schools in the area to do some folding or something, then maybe I can take a pot shot at barnettworks!

Lol, I'll keep dreaming. I was looking at his stats the other day, he is an absolute beast! He's gonna put us in the number one spot in the world in a couple years at his rate!


----------



## spaceballsrules

I am about to enter the big boys' playground. #101 and watching the clock...tick tock tock


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I am about to enter the big boys' playground. #101 and watching the clock...tick tock tock










careful it is getting crazy up here


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


careful it is getting crazy up here










It sure is. Look out Jarble, I'm coming for ya!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


careful it is getting crazy up here










I will wear a helmet for protection then.

If it's going to be that kind of party, I will just have to deflower the mashed potatoes


----------



## mortimersnerd

2 rigs online, comfy with 50-55k ppd. I should hit 5 mil today... took long enough.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Under 14,000 points yesterday...not good









*EDIT* I still managed to break into the top 100


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I will wear a helmet for protection then.


Speaking of which....what happened to your helmet?


----------



## spaceballsrules

My hair has enough product on it that it repels just about anything


----------



## mortimersnerd

Well, I was going to buy more crap but I has no credit card now: http://www.overclock.net/networking-...-tracking.html
....

I guess I will have to sit tight with 50k ppd.


----------



## H3||scr3am

back online with ~30k ppd







finally got internet connected


----------



## The Duke

Val, you just passed me by









I'm going to hunt you down and buy you dinner j/k


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol duke don't joke about things like that, in Val's mind it's either dinner or another 1/4 of a 9800 GX2


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
lol duke don't joke about things like that, in Val's mind it's either dinner or another 1/4 of a 9800 GX2


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


lol duke don't joke about things like that, in Val's mind it's either dinner or another 1/4 of a 9800 GX2










DAMN STRAIGHT









So I FINALLY got my GX2 rig up. I should be seeing another 11kppd soon 
I ended up reseating the cpu cooler (one last crazy idea before I sent the mobo back)
Turns out my boyfriend forgot to take the clear plastic off the bottom of the cooler......























Man and computers...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


DAMN STRAIGHT









So I FINALLY got my GX2 rig up. I should be seeing another 11kppd soon 
I ended up reseating the cpu cooler (one last crazy idea before I sent the mobo back)
Turns out my boyfriend forgot to take the clear plastic off the bottom of the cooler......























Men and computers...


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
DAMN STRAIGHT









So I FINALLY got my GX2 rig up. I should be seeing another 11kppd soon
I ended up reseating the cpu cooler (one last crazy idea before I sent the mobo back)
Turns out my boyfriend forgot to take the clear plastic off the bottom of the cooler......























Man and computers...

What?!?Around here I get the most piece of :turd







c's and have to bring them back from the dead....but it pays well


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
What?!?Around here I get the most piece of :turd







c's and have to bring them back from the dead....*but it pays well*









unless you work for someone then you make :turd:


----------



## nafljhy

woohoo! my 295s are here.. got my fahrack up and running and 1x of the 295s running. haven't gotten around to the 2 other ones just yet.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


woohoo! my 295s are here.. got my fahrack up and running and 1x of the 295s running. haven't gotten around to the 2 other ones just yet.










I guess I will just have to put up another 4x GX2 rig


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I guess I will just have to put up another 4x GX2 rig


















you meanie. just you wait.. i'll have all 295s.. eventually..


----------



## =Digger=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*









you meanie. just you wait.. i'll have all 295s.. eventually..











Oh :turd:, And I seriously thought I was gonna make 8 mil. b4 you...


----------



## markt

We sure are talking alot of :turd:nowadays....


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 







you meanie. just you wait.. i'll have all 295s.. eventually..









Yeah, you will have all 295s when they have the 795x4 out


----------



## nafljhy

haha... wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


We sure are talking alot of :turd:nowadays....




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Yeah, you will have all 295s when they have the 795x4 out


----------



## Valicious

43.3k ppd with one 9800GT down









Get ready to eat my dust Top 50!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*











43.3k ppd with one 9800GT down









Get ready to eat my dust Top 50!










Hey Val...When ya pass me please dont trample me in the ground will ya







I dont want to push up daisies yet







. Nice folding and...Fold on.

Chuck D


----------



## markt

Core i7 and Foxconn Bloodrage ordered to offset some of the points losses from my sale...Its got 4 pcie slots but I cant tell if they accomodate dual slot coolers.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 









43.3k ppd with one 9800GT down









Get ready to eat my dust Top 50!









nice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Core i7 and Foxconn Bloodrage ordered to offset some of the points losses from my sale...Its got 4 pcie slots but I cant tell if they accomodate dual slot coolers.

I think it has the space


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Turns out my boyfriend forgot to take the clear plastic off the bottom of the cooler......























Man and computers...

You need to either







him or get a real...
Never mind, I'll shut up now


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Core i7 and Foxconn Bloodrage ordered to offset some of the points losses from my sale...Its got 4 pcie slots but I cant tell if they accomodate dual slot coolers.


You can only use 2 dual slot cards on that mobo.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


You can only use 2 dual slot cards on that mobo.


Damn...Its alright I kind of figured that. Its really going to be my new main rig. It probably ju8st get 2 295's or gx2's and run smp then.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Damn...Its alright I kind of figured that. Its really going to be my new main rig. It probably ju8st get 2 295's or gx2's and run smp then.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157150 - Only LGA1366 mobo that I can find that can run 4 dual slot cards.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157150 - Only LGA1366 mobo that I can find that can run 4 dual slot cards.


I wish I would have seen that...
My goal wasnt to run 4 cards on it but i would If they are there.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813157150 - Only LGA1366 mobo that I can find that can run 4 dual slot cards.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Damn...Its alright I kind of figured that. Its really going to be my new main rig. It probably ju8st get 2 295's or gx2's and run smp then.










i was thinking amd http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186152 may bad m8

edit 1400th post


----------



## markt

Knitelife is running over me in approximately 4 hours, according to eoc. Barnettworks has run over everybody (almost)in less than a month.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Knitelife is running over me in approximately 4 hours, according to eoc. Barnettworks has run over everybody (almost)in less than a month.









yep it would be nice to put out 1mppd


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm stead at 50k ppd now. No threats to worry about for a while and I will be moving up to the #15 spot within the next two weeks.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I am about to enter the big boys' playground. #101 and watching the clock...tick tock tock










Congratulations!!!

Don't think your catching me.







And all those that think they have a shot forget, new card coming.







Bring it big or go home.


----------



## Mebby

If my calculations are right, when I finish uni in a few months and return home I should have enough of my student loan left over to improve my folding farm family's computers. =]


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


If my calculations are right, when I finish uni in a few months and return home I should have enough of my student loan left over to improve my folding farm family's computers. =]


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


If my calculations are right, when I finish uni in a few months and return home I should have enough of my student loan left over to improve my folding farm family's computers. =]


very nice


----------



## Mebby

Only problems I can foresee is they turn the computers off overnight, but still 2 maybe 3 GPU2 Clients running for 7-10 hours a day plus a few CPU clients should still offer a good chunk of points.


----------



## Valicious

Holding steady at 43-45kppd







24hr avg only lists me at 34.6k, but its slooowly climbing up there 
If I can get my 4th 9800GT online (or better yet, sell my cards so I can buy some GX2s) I should break 50k







:

A looooong time ago (back when I just broke the top 100) I set my sights on ColNewman and said I was gonna upgrade until I passed him...Well, watch out boy! Your day has come


----------



## CyberDruid

Hey Congrats on getting into the top 100.


----------



## =Digger=

I lost two folding rigs on Friday. (Cornf**ker Virus I think.)







Took the whole weekend, but all GPU's are back in action, after complete reload/reconfig on both PC's.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Congratulations!!!

Don't think your catching me.







And all those that think they have a shot forget, new card coming.







Bring it big or go home.









LOL 2.3 years and you are mine!








I am still moving up at an average of 1 spot per day.
I saw my 2 8800GTS's running at 3000 PPD each!? Seems EVGA Precision decided to run at stock speeds after a reboot. Shaders back to 1944 and all is well again


----------



## jarble

my folding is going to on and off for the next few days while I get my new cooling (oil) up and runing


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm looking for 2 GX2s if anyone has extras laying around


----------



## Marlaman

wish i hadn't bought a 2006 mazda 3 so i could have kept up with val. lol. le sigh, i can't wait until i'm a full fledged programmer so i can have more toys like you big boys 

***ENVY***


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I'm looking for 2 GX2s if anyone has extras laying around










yep I keep 10-20 around at all time


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


yep I keep 10-20 around at all time

















Me too..


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlaman* 
wish i hadn't bought a 2006 mazda 3 so i could have kept up with val. lol. le sigh, i can't wait until i'm a full fledged programmer so i can have more toys like you big boys 

***ENVY***

I envy all the other big boys who have full-time jobs that allow them to get new toys

*college student*









I just make folding a priority and pour my entire budget (everything except rent and food) into it. I'm lucky in that I can survive pretty comfortably on $30 for groceries a month








When you don't spend money on going out to eat, shopping, movies, etc and only spend your non-food/rent budget on one thing (video cards), you'd be surprised what can be achieved.


----------



## Inktfish

Holy cow,

I can think of many things which are not nice to say now









Thanks for folding xd


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I envy all the other big boys who have full-time jobs that allow them to get new toys

*college student*









I just make folding a priority and pour my entire budget (everything except rent and food) into it. I'm lucky in that I can survive pretty comfortably on $30 for groceries a month








When you don't spend money on going out to eat, shopping, movies, etc and only spend your non-food/rent budget on one thing (video cards), you'd be surprised what can be achieved.

most would be surprised what one can do fueled on ramen alone


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
most would be surprised what one can do fueled on ramen alone









lol, RAMEN ftw! I think i have eaten ramen every way you can eat it


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
most would be surprised what one can do fueled on ramen alone









I actually never eat ramen








Plenty of fruits and veggies and meat and grains and dairy


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Plenty of fruits and veggies and meat and grains and dairy










All of that up in my ramen


----------



## markt

Ramen with cayenne pepper..the best


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Ramen with cayenne pepper..the best










Spoken like a true Cajun.

"Just sprinkle some Tony's on it, it'll make it all better!"

You know what's really good? Ramen with crab boil! Yumm!


----------



## Valicious

I just stock up on mac&cheese and pasta-roni when it's on sale for a buck








Get milk when it's on sale for $2/gallon, then eggs when they're buy-one-get-one-free (two 18ct for $3) I pretty much just look for whatever's on sale and can make a meal

Toss some chicken or beef bouillon cubes into some boiling water with some frozen mixed veggies, add some spices, and you've got a cheap (like under $0.25) meal that is satisfying and nutritious imo


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I actually never eat ramen








Plenty of fruits and veggies and meat and grains and dairy







































never eaten ramen?





























as a eagle scout I have eaten more ramen than I care to remember (amazingly I still like the stuff







)


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*






























never eaten ramen?





























as a eagle scout I have eaten more ramen than I care to remember (amazingly I still like the stuff







)


I freakin love the stuff, just never have it around for some reason...

Ramen isn't the most nutritionally balanced meal either....


----------



## CyberDruid

Neither is Candy Corn...


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Neither is Candy Corn...









I just can't get away from that now can I?

I think I might need a new, more uniquely "me" avatar? Hmmm...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I freakin love the stuff, just never have it around for some reason...

Ramen isn't the most nutritionally balanced meal either....


not balanced







just add meat cheese and veggies and your good


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I just can't get away from that now can I?

*I think I might need a new, more uniquely "me" avatar? Hmmm...*

Glamour Shots FTW!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Glamour Shots FTW!









she alreddy has a bf so chill the jets


----------



## MadCatMk2

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Where the heck is everyone going? <_<


----------



## mortimersnerd




----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


/snip




















You're so Evil...


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


@#[email protected]#%@#$% brb to fix










I quoted you


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I quoted you


















:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::drun ken:


----------



## Valicious

just bought two more GX2s


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


just bought two more GX2s










nice


----------



## G-Byte

Well folks, I'm in a quandary!! Of what to buy this month; a openbox k9a2 for $120 that is missing parts (for a really nice start of a farm), which doesn't matter much as I've built like 5 systems over the past year so parts I got; or a brand spanking new 260 (216) to go into my sig rig for my need4speed, farcry and halflife. I could move my gtx+/gts to a different mobo for now!!!

Just last month I bought the 250 thinking it would be enough!!!! Ya, right.... But it goes back to evga for a stepup to the same 260 I am looking at right now for $230 after rebate. I am not sure if I can drop 250 on a gpu right now...might have to stick to the ob mobo and some delta's for my 900 this month. I got a pc that I am selling, an old PIII that is good enough for who is getting it, and a m2n-sli mobo if it can be sold close by me. If all that works out then I could get the 260 for gaming...right again. I hear it folds like the dickens...

Wishful thinking maybe, maybe not...only the Sig will know. ")


----------



## Valicious

*watches behind her as schubie dissapears in her dust cloud*

Up next, Psycho666 in 4.1 days


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Well folks, I'm in a quandary!! Of what to buy this month; a openbox k9a2 for $120 that is missing parts (for a really nice start of a farm), which doesn't matter much as I've built like 5 systems over the past year so parts I got; or a brand spanking new 260 (216) to go into my sig rig for my need4speed, farcry and halflife. I could move my gtx+/gts to a different mobo for now!!!

Just last month I bought the 250 thinking it would be enough!!!! Ya, right.... But it goes back to evga for a stepup to the same 260 I am looking at right now for $230 after rebate. I am not sure if I can drop 250 on a gpu right now...might have to stick to the ob mobo and some delta's for my 900 this month. I got a pc that I am selling, an old PIII that is good enough for who is getting it, and a m2n-sli mobo if it can be sold close by me. If all that works out then I could get the 260 for gaming...right again. I hear it folds like the dickens...

Wishful thinking maybe, maybe not...only the Sig will know. ")

Get the GTX260. Live a little.








How much would you spending after the GTS250 is taken into account?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


*watches behind her as schubie dissapears in her dust cloud*

Up next, Psycho666 in 4.1 days










dang you go girl


----------



## mortimersnerd

So I checked my GX2 rig and I have 511pt WUs on ALL cores.
Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?

In light of that,
Overtakes:
Ben_Brown 1.3Weeks
Gorf79 3 Days
RoscoeMcGurk 1.8 Days
HeavyLight117 1.7 Days

I will be in the top 15 within 2 weeks


----------



## FilluX

Just a quick question, what pt WUs are the "best"?

Will be in the top 1500 when stanford updates









-FilluX


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


So I checked my GX2 rig and I have 511pt WUs on ALL cores.
Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?

In light of that,
Overtakes:
Ben_Brown 1.3Weeks
Gorf79 3 Days
RoscoeMcGurk 1.8 Days
HeavyLight117 1.7 Days

I will be in the top 15 within 2 weeks









































Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


Just a quick question, what pt WUs are the "best"?

Will be in the top 1500 when stanford updates









-FilluX


384


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*
































384


Thanx, im folding one of them right now









Why is it the best one?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Because they normally yield the best PPD average.


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Because they normally yield the best PPD average.










Awesome!


----------



## mortimersnerd

353pt WUs are the best. See link in sig.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


353pt WUs are the best. See link in sig.


yep good stuf in your sig


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Get the GTX260. Live a little.








How much would you spending after the GTS250 is taken into account?

Hiya spaceballs. Including the $15 shipping would be $76/62 Can/Us. Not bad really and that is for the 1255-tr model. So if I eventually have two of them plus fill the msi mobo up with gtx+/gts that will be enough for me I think. I ain't very rich and I eat more than my fair share of KD&C each month paying for boy's toy's (girl's too I am pretty sure), but a person's gotta have fun on his/her puter or why do we build them!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*
































384


384?? The 353 WU's yield the best PPD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya spaceballs. Including the $15 shipping would be $76/62 Can/Us. Not bad really and that is for the 1255-tr model. So if I eventually have two of them plus fill the msi mobo up with gtx+/gts that will be enough for me I think. I ain't very rich and I eat more than my fair share of KD&C each month paying for boy's toy's (girl's too I am pretty sure), but a person's gotta have fun on his/her puter or why do we build them!!


Hello








I would definitely go with the GTX260 then.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
384?? The 353 WU's yield the best PPD.









my bad


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 







my bad

I might be able to forgive you....maybe.


----------



## Hueristic

Yeah whats wrong with you Jarble? can't keep 100's of WU's straight in your head! :swearing:

You will report to the reprogramming island this weekend!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Yeah whats wrong with you Jarble? can't keep 100's of WU's straight in your head! :swearing:

You will report to the reprogramming island this weekend!









*throws Hueristic salute*
*starts cramming for the eventual exam*

Was getting over 43kppd most of today too


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Yeah whats wrong with you Jarble? can't keep 100's of WU's straight in your head! :swearing:

You will report to the reprogramming island this weekend!









Isn't that just a private nudist colony island?
Coed naked FTW!


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I am out of town til Friday and I haven't 100% shaken my 'watercooling paranoia' (I don't like leaving my WC rig on for extended periods of time when I'm not there) so only my workstation is folding right now. Boy, did my production plumet today.

From 17K to 6K.







So painful to see.

And I'm so damn close to 1,000,000 points!!







966K...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I might be able to forgive you....maybe.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Yeah whats wrong with you Jarble? can't keep 100's of WU's straight in your head! :swearing:

You will report to the reprogramming island this weekend!









hey its the last 2 weeks of school I should get a free pass during exam time
















edit take a look at the oil cooking fah monster I should be bringing on line tonight







fah garden link in sig


----------



## Valicious

About to kick naflihy and litlrat down a notch and break into the top 10








Last 24hr ppd was 43.2k, so my average is still climbing up to that.

C'mon Litlrat, fight for your top 10 spot!


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Isn't that just a private nudist colony island? 
Coed naked FTW!










NO, NO, and NO!!!!! Just a bunch of Naked Folders.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Isn't that just a private nudist colony island? 
Coed naked FTW!










So where's this island?
Or we could just have an OCN Folders' party with lots of booze...
I'm down for either







:


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*











About to kick naflihy and litlrat down a notch and break into the top 10








Last 24hr ppd was 43.2k, so my average is still climbing up to that.

C'mon Litlrat, fight for your top 10 spot!


Just wait until my ppd to steadys off after Saturday. I'm gonna bite the bullet and buy a 260(216). I'll be in the top 20 myself come next week.

But you go girl, take 'em down.


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. you wish val!!









i still have 2x 295s not fired up.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
haha.. you wish val!!









i still have 2x 295s not fired up.









I still have two GX2s not fired up yet either


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
So where's this island?
Or we could just have an OCN Folders' party with lots of booze...
I'm down for either







:

You're not allowed Val.







After what you did to Nitteo a few pages back, he got so worn down he had to quit.









On the other hand, you could host the OCN rush party to spark some noobs interest.


----------



## nafljhy

well my sig rig is also down. haha... and thats another 295... so i guess 3x 295s aren't up.









i should be able to hit. 70K with everything up.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
You're not allowed Val.







After what you did to Nitteo a few pages back, he got so worn down he had to quit.









On the other hand, you could host the OCN rush party to spark some noobs interest.
















Sorry, dedicated folding vets only


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
well my sig rig is also down. haha... and thats another 295... so i guess 3x 295s aren't up.









i should be able to hit. 70K with everything up.

Looks like you're FINALLY going to beat me in ppd, lol. Its about time....


----------



## nafljhy

lol! me beat you in PPD? haha.. aren't you retooling? maybe if i could get everything running as it should... then i might be able to.. but yea... nothing has gone right this week.. other than my exam.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


lol! me beat you in PPD? haha.. aren't you retooling? maybe if i could get everything running as it should... then i might be able to.. but yea... nothing has gone right this week.. *other than my exam*.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


lol! me beat you in PPD? haha.. aren't you retooling? maybe if i could get everything running as it should... then i might be able to.. but yea... nothing has gone right this week.. other than my exam.










Was it a physical exam


----------



## nafljhy

might've been.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*









might've been.










Does it hurt to walk?


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. no. not this time?









in any case, it was an orgo exam. haha.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Well I had return my little 9600GT back to 37726, was folding for a friends team. too many of you guys are getting the impression your going to pass me. Sorry, but y'all are going to have to work for it. I hope Dell gets me my GTX 285 here shortly, that should just nudge me into the top 20, PPD, and keep Trog at bay.


----------



## nafljhy

aah!! i think digger is going to beat me to 8M.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Well I had return my little 9600GT back to 37726, was folding for a friends team. *too many of you guys are getting the impression your going to pass me.* Sorry, but y'all are going to have to work for it. I hope Dell gets me my GTX 285 here shortly, that should just nudge me into the top 20, PPD, and keep Trog at bay.









Already have you in my hindsight!









But you're probably gonna come back and swipe me soon, lol.


----------



## jarble

still working out the kinks of oil cooling but the vmod gt oc easily to 750core 1944sp 1000mem







but I can only run that for an hr before the oil gets up to 60-70c







so I will be hooking up a radiator to it in hopes of taming the beast


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Well I had return my little 9600GT back to 37726, was folding for a friends team. too many of you guys are getting the impression your going to pass me. Sorry, but y'all are going to have to work for it. I hope Dell gets me my GTX 285 here shortly, that should just nudge me into the top 20, PPD, *and keep Trog at bay*.










takes more than that...







I'm looking at either another rig to add to the fold, or another 285SC to the sig rig.

you're still safe for another 6.6 months as is though... I'm just keeping my eyes on passing dizzy4/mcgrunt in the coming days.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

So I get home last night and my sig rig is down. Restart it and all is fine until FAH loads then the screen goes all pink with pretty pastel-ish designs. Restart again but this time I stop FAH before it loads and 2D is fine, 3D goes to the pink design, uh-oh screen. Run Furmark and it goes all pink.

I guess it is toast, she was a brave single card, adding around 7k plus by day and delivering high frame rates for screaming Formula One cars by night......RIP.

Anyone else here a Rfactor driver?

I was passing by a Best Buy this morning so I ran in and looked at cards. Usually they are like way overpriced, but I had a 260/216 in my hands for $230, which was not a great price, but I have a couple of league races this weekend and I need to get that machine back up, then I spy a couple of 275s on the bottom shelf, no tags showing the price so I have it scanned, $255, again not a great price, but not too bad especially for a BFG 275 OC with no waiting and no shipping.

I will have to get the 280 out, I do not even remember what brand it is, will see about RMAing it.


----------



## Darius Silver

Yesh guys... way to come back from a slouch...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
So I get home last night and my sig rig is down. Restart it and all is fine until FAH loads then the screen goes all pink with pretty pastel-ish designs. Restart again but this time I stop FAH before it loads and 2D is fine, 3D goes to the pink design, uh-oh screen. Run Furmark and it goes all pink.

I guess it is toast, she was a brave single card, adding around 7k plus by day and delivering high frame rates for screaming Formula One cars by night......RIP.

Anyone else here a Rfactor driver?

I was passing by a Best Buy this morning so I ran in and looked at cards. Usually they are like way overpriced, but I had a 260/216 in my hands for $230, which was not a great price, but I have a couple of league races this weekend and I need to get that machine back up, then I spy a couple of 275s on the bottom shelf, no tags showing the price so I have it scanned, $255, again not a great price, but not too bad especially for a BFG 275 OC with no waiting and no shipping.

I will have to get the 280 out, I do not even remember what brand it is, will see about RMAing it.

You can get a 20% off single item coupon from BB at the USPS in their change of address packet/moving guide. Sweetened the deal when I bought my 4870.


----------



## Hueristic

I wouldn't call 4 million a slouch!







broaden that graph to the last year and look at the overall trend!


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darius Silver* 
Yesh guys... way to come back from a slouch...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726










Mostly due to the WU mix I would guess. Once I recovered from a power outage last Sunday, my numbers are swinging wildly with the current crop of WUs.


----------



## Inktfish

Check Barnett his graph.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I wouldn't call 4 million a slouch!







broaden that graph to the last year and look at the overall trend!









Lol, we are slouching until the point where we have no one in our rear view mirror









And I don't mean until they pass us either >_>


----------



## Ravin

Looks like I'll post my first (I think) 10K+ day today. Just over 9K at the 6pm update, and a 1920 and 384 pointer submitted within the last hour.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Already have you in my hindsight!









But you're probably gonna come back and swipe me soon, lol.


What? How? Grrrrr!!! You are so going down.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


takes more than that...







I'm looking at either another rig to add to the fold, or another 285SC to the sig rig.

you're still safe for another 6.6 months as is though... I'm just keeping my eyes on passing dizzy4/mcgrunt in the coming days.


Yes, but I am keeping the 8800GT's folding in a different rig.







Then probably adding another GTX285 OC2. You are not catching me Mwhahahaha.


----------



## jarble

grats on a great day yall


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


grats on a great day yall











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Looks like I'll post my first (I think) 10K+ day today.


Thanx Jarble-make that 11K+ yesterday, definitely a first for me!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Must be nice to be getting decent PPD.
I had a 12,000 point day, and I am very angry :swearing:


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Must be nice to be getting decent PPD.
I had a 12,000 point day, and I am very angry :swearing:


And to think that I was angry that I dropped to 45,000 points for a day. But I made it up with 58,000 yesterday.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
And to think that I was angry that I dropped to 45,000 points for a day. But I made it up with 58,000 yesterday.









:swearing:
At least your trend line doesn't have a negative slope


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Check Barnett his graph.









What graph....thats off the scales...







J/K Nice work.

Chuck D


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


And to think that I was angry that I dropped to 45,000 points for a day. But I made it up with 58,000 yesterday.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


:swearing:
At least your trend line doesn't have a negative slope


















Im pulling 0 ppd on the farm atm till I can get the radiator up and running


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have a Q9650 in the mail, that should put out a few more points. I was also going to use the evga gpu voltage adjuster and try to get the GX2s on the 1890 shader strap. I'm trying to get to a steady 60k ppd.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I have a Q9650 in the mail, that should put out a few more points. I was also going to use the evga gpu voltage adjuster and try to get the GX2s on the 1890 shader strap. I'm trying to get to a steady 60k ppd.

what' a safe voltage for the GX2? I'd like to increase the voltage, but I wanna know what range is safe first.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
what' a safe voltage for the GX2? I'd like to increase the voltage, but I wanna know what range is safe first.

Your going to run into temp issues first....


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Your going to run into temp issues first....

I know, but I'd like to know the numbers too. Running at 68C right now at 1836 shader folding


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I know, but I'd like to know the numbers too. Running at 68C right now at 1836 shader folding

Do you have vanilla GX2s? (stock 600mhz)? I can't seem to get mine stable on all WUs with those clocks so I back down to 1782.

Also, take a look at this: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4704...ood-times.html

From advice in that thread, stay under 1.27 on stock h/s.
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4704...ml#post5712653


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Do you have vanilla GX2s? (stock 600mhz)? I can't seem to get mine stable on all WUs with those clocks so I back down to 1782.

Also, take a look at this: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4704...ood-times.html

Yeah, a BFG one. My clocks are 650 core/1836 shader/1000 mem on both cores

*edit* 800th post


----------



## mortimersnerd

I think I'm going to move my GX2 rig to my garage soon. The basement is getting a little to warm. I keep a pair of shorts down there to change into. It doesn't help that its a 15x20 room either.

--
970,000 points so far this month, there is basically no way that I can not hit 1 mil unless my house blows up or something catastrophic like that where folding wouldn't even matter.


----------



## markt

Bloodrage arrived DOA yesterday...........talk about disappointment....


----------



## nafljhy

ouch.. that really blows...


----------



## Hueristic

Ambients up 20f here! This bites! Had a fan croak. Fortunately I was sitting here and heard it right away.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
ouch.. that really blows...









I held out for core i7 for awhile and sold several 9800gtx's to get it now, then this happens...You oughtta see the lian li case though, cant even describe how wicked that is.


----------



## nafljhy

oooh which one did you get?







i love LiLi cases.







i've got 3 so far.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
oooh which one did you get?







i love LiLi cases.







i've got 3 so far.

G75B full tower


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Bloodrage arrived DOA yesterday...........talk about disappointment....









dang that sucks


----------



## markt

Oh yeah, Tandem Riders(who's the other ones?) I might be hangin back at the moment but dont think its permanent...maybe a good metaphor would be the "calm before the storm". Besides 12 million pts is more than a little catchin' up you need to do.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Ambients up 20f here! This bites! Had a fan croak. Fortunately I was sitting here and heard it right away.

We hit a record high of 90F today here. I was doing fine until I decided to game + fold at the same time which usually isn't an issue. Lost the save game file, but at least didn't drop a WU.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
We hit a record high of 90F today here. I was doing fine until I decided to game + fold at the same time which usually isn't an issue. Lost the save game file, *but at least didn't drop a WU*.







































You know your addicted when...

I spun the fan by hand until the VMWARE status got saved!!!


----------



## nafljhy

lol you guys!

digger!!!


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Oh yeah, Tandem Riders(who's the other ones?) I might be hangin back at the moment but dont think its permanent...maybe a good metaphor would be the "calm before the storm". Besides 12 million pts is more than a little catchin' up you need to do.










Yea, gonna take a good long time to catch up......

Calm before the storm is right.......I am brewing up a little storm too.


----------



## denrocks2

Anyone going to try to beat atlas with his massive GTX 295 farm?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Yea, gonna take a good long time to catch up......

Calm before the storm is right.......I am brewing up a little storm too.










Its like that huh, don't think I got where I'm at by layin down.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 





































You know your addicted when...

I spun the fan by hand until the VMWARE status got saved!!!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denrocks2* 
Anyone going to try to beat atlas with his massive GTX 295 farm?










I dont think guys like that and others that can buy like 10,20 or 30 multigpu cards at a time are even in the same league with us. There oughtta be a seperate division almost, but they deserve the credit they get. They put out the BIG money for what they have.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Heck IIRC nitteo sold Atlas his setup. If you can catch him WOWSER!!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
Yea, gonna take a good long time to catch up......

Calm before the storm is right.......I am brewing up a little storm too.









Consider me in my 'calm' phase, I have two more GX2s getting here on Tuesday. Should expect around 60k


----------



## FilluX

How much PPD do you think my q6600 could manage?

Thanx


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
How much PPD do you think my q6600 could manage?

Thanx

With vmware/ linux 4500-5000ppd


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Consider me in my 'calm' phase, I have two more GX2s getting here on Tuesday. Should expect around 60k


You can count me in a calm phase, but not like a storm, think mega-volcano like Yellowstone. It may be a long time from today (or it might be tomorrow), but eventually I'll have an eruption. _Quite possibly one big enough to make Banettworks and "Default" look small. Mark these words well...._


----------



## CyberDruid

You can count me in on my ebb phase. The i7 rig has never seemed right when FOlding...laggy mouse action...jittering as windows are dragged and two days ago it locked up. I stopped Folding on that one for now.

I got tired of listening to all the rigs running in the shop...I put up with it for a while but my ears would be ringing non stop...decided to give them a rest for a bit.

I need to rebuild some of the units with quieter cooling and I'll be back.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
You can count me in on my ebb phase. The i7 rig has never seemed right when FOlding...laggy mouse action...jittering as windows are dragged and two days ago it locked up. I stopped Folding on that one for now.

I got tired of listening to all the rigs running in the shop...I put up with it for a while but my ears would be ringing non stop...decided to give them a rest for a bit.

I need to rebuild some of the units with quieter cooling and I'll be back.

What? I can't hear you









I have my GX2 rig less than 5 feet away and its loud.


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
With vmware/ linux 4500-5000ppd

But with Vista x64?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
You can count me in a calm phase, but not like a storm, think mega-volcano like Yellowstone. It may be a long time from today (or it might be tomorrow), but eventually I'll have an eruption. _Quite possibly one big enough to make Banettworks and "Default" look small. Mark these words well...._

Who is B*an*ettworks and Default?
I only know ba*r*nettworks and anonymous








Unless you mean Default as a team, which is "(No Name)", "anonymous" and "PS3" combined - good luck with that


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
But with Vista x64?









You can run it on Vista. Just install VMware and run a VM of linux. WinSMP sucks pretty bad...

I have a dedicated 20A run to my garage. I will be moving the GX2 rig out there this week.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


You can count me in a calm phase, but not like a storm, think mega-volcano like Yellowstone. It may be a long time from today (or it might be tomorrow), but eventually I'll have an eruption. _Quite possibly one big enough to make Banettworks and "Default" look small. Mark these words well...._


holy crap cant wate to see this


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
You can count me in a calm phase, but not like a storm, think mega-volcano like Yellowstone. It may be a long time from today (or it might be tomorrow), *but eventually I'll have an eruption*. _Quite possibly one big enough to make Banettworks and "Default" look small. Mark these words well...._

You may want to see a doctor about that


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


You may want to see a doctor about that


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Who is B*an*ettworks and Default?
I only know ba*r*nettworks and anonymous








Unless you mean Default as a team, which is "(No Name)", "anonymous" and "PS3" combined - good luck with that

















lol...I gotta get more sleep before posting so I can proofread. But yes, I have a goal, and am very determined.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


holy crap cant wate to see this


Gonna have to wait. Times are tough now- and I'm pretty sure that I'll have a shutdown sometime this year for at least 2 months.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


You may want to see a doctor about that










Nope....that sweet, sweet, explosive relief from dropping a huge surprize WU bomb is good.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
You can run it on Vista. Just install VMware and run a VM of linux. WinSMP sucks pretty bad...

I have a dedicated 20A run to my garage. I will be moving the GX2 rig out there this week.

Have you gotten vmware and smp to run in win7? I'd love to know how to do this, my phenom 9950 is only getting 857ppd right now


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Have you gotten vmware and smp to run in win7? I'd love to know how to do this, my phenom 9950 is only getting 857ppd right now









No, I haven't used Windows 7, other than testing in a VM. VMware isn't installing in Win7?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
No, I haven't used Windows 7, other than testing in a VM. VMware isn't installing in Win7?

I tried it a couple of months ago, and it didn't work at all. I'll probably wait until the release candidate comes out before I try again. (unless someone has figured it out)


----------



## Hueristic

The RC is out and have you tried it since the VmWare update? (I still haven't updated mine: If it ain't broke).

Link for fast dnload.









WinBlows 7 RC


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


The RC is out and have you tried it since the VmWare update? (I still haven't updated mine: If it ain't broke).

Link for fast dnload.









WinBlows 7 RC


Is that the leaked version, or official?


----------



## mortimersnerd

I will look tomorrow to see if there is a fix for it. I need to see about upgrading my VMware, I no longer have access to it though the company that I used to work for and I don't want to buy a new license.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Is that the leaked version, or official?


official


----------



## Tufelhunden

hiiyah777, look behind you..


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
hiiyah777, look behind you..
















Yeah yeah yeah, I see ya!

I saw this coming, I knew my success over you would be short lived. Now here you come behind me....









Oh well, I'll live to fight again another day.

My real goal here is to have my average ppd rank be about the same as my total rank. Then I'll know I've passed up all the sleepers. And THEN I might start fighting big time.























So enjoy it now, I've got time my friend!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Great now's he's singing "Tiiiime is on my side. Yes it is!"


----------



## K092084

Was hoping to hit 1 mil. points this month but a 9800gx2 just decided to die. Appears one card isn't recognized anymore and the other card is showing up as an 8800 GTS 512.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Was hoping to hit 1 mil. points this month but a 9800gx2 just decided to die. Appears one card isn't recognized anymore and the other card is showing up as an 8800 GTS 512.

























Does it fold still? with the one core? wonder what the ppd is on it?


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*

























Does it fold still? with the one core? wonder what the ppd is on it?


It does not. It shows up in device manager as a 8800 GTS 512 with an exclamation point next to it. Windows sees it, but it is not "working properly" as windows likes to say.

If I have time tonight I am going to put it in the top pci-e slot and if it works to determine if its the cards or the board. Not sure what happened though, went to check on the pc and it would respond so I had to restart it and when it came back up the card was no longer responding.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Sounds like only one core is showing up. Isn't the 9800gx2 just 2 8800GTS/9800GTX sandwiched together? Uninstall/ Reinstall the drivers.

I am dealing with hung WUs now. I might have to back my shaders down


----------



## Hueristic

I added a dedicated AT ps for the fans for now till I can RMA this PS.

Funny the Best PS I've ever owned (Antec Blue something 750) and it croaks on a 939 system with one 9800gt with *NO* case fans.

Antec has really let me down on this one. Will try to get in touch with them this week and let you'll know how the RMA goes.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Good luck both of you.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Sounds like only one core is showing up. Isn't the 9800gx2 just 2 8800GTS/9800GTX sandwiched together? Uninstall/ Reinstall the drivers.

I am dealing with hung WUs now. I might have to back my shaders down :9


Already did that, but forgot to run driver cleaner pro, was 1 in the morning. 
May try that again and see what happens. Hopefully it will still work.


----------



## jarble

let the oil rig out of its cage last night after 8hrs temps 55c oil 66c gt not to bad but hotter than I want to leave unattended for long periods of time so for now the farm is still on when I am there off when I am not


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
let the oil rig out of its cage last night after 8hrs temps 55c oil 66c gt not to bad but hotter than I want to leave unattended for long periods of time so for now the farm is still on when I am there off when I am not









PICS? got a link to a thread?


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I am dealing with hung WUs now.

now that is something to see a doctor about


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
PICS? got a link to a thread?

start of a farm in sig


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
now that is something to see a doctor about


















Boi-yoi-yoing


----------



## Ravin

Looks like I'm set to kick The Duke's door in within the next 24 hours


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Looks like I'm set to kick The Duke's door in within the next 24 hours










don't make the duke mad best just to slip under the radar


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


don't make the duke mad best just to slip under the radar










Bah...He's not the only gunslinger around. Besides, best to take him on head-on, The Duke hates sneaky dishonesty


----------



## Valicious

got both cores on my GX2 up to 1890 shader without a voltage increase







However, I try and increase the voltage in evga voltage tuner, click apply, and it just goes back to 111mw








getting 5538 on a 384 on first core, and 5288 on a 1888 on second core


----------



## K092084

Yup, GX2 is dead. In the process of an RMA.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Yup, GX2 is dead. In the process of an RMA.


ouch best of luck on the rma


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


ouch best of luck on the rma


Thanks, just worried I will get something back that will be less equivalent in folding as a GX2.


----------



## murderbymodem

Why are all the new 9600GSOs 48sp?

I saw an EVGA 9600GSO for $49.99 after rebate on Newegg and got all excited for nothing


----------



## H3||scr3am

you can still find the good ones around, for ~$50

here

or

here


----------



## murderbymodem

I was looking at that one at Fry's earlier but didn't want to preorder. Thanks for the Amazon link









Wonder why EVGA does that though.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
you can still find the good ones around, for ~$50

here

or

here


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
I was looking at that one at Fry's earlier but didn't want to preorder. Thanks for the Amazon link









Wonder why EVGA does that though.









I just noticed that the one at Fry's is in-store pickup only


----------



## mortimersnerd

Its getting too hot in the house, and I'm not looking forward to the electric bills this summer. I may have to power down the GX2 rig for a few months


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Its getting too hot in the house, and I'm not looking forward to the electric bills this summer. I may have to power down the GX2 rig for a few months










Open some windows, that should help.

Not looking forward to my bill either. This was going to be the first month with both gx2 online. Depending on much it is going to raise the bill, I might have to sell a card off, although since I am down to one now it will be a little lower.

Just checked my bill online, and I must have done something to save energy because bill is only $6 higher then last months, although it has about 6 days less in the billing cycle.


----------



## Mebby

Should have my GPU back tomorrow. =] Can claw back my place then!


----------



## G-Byte

Ahhhh...shoot. As you can see I wasn't able to buy a new gpu.







Instead I did the right thing and paid my bills and my step mom.







I really wanted to say well they/she can wait another month but.... You know them little imps that sit on your shoulders? The good imp and the other with a pitchfork? Well the







imp was waving around a full sized evga 260(216) right in front of my face







, it even hit me on the ear a few times. Temptation was what he was trying for but I just flicked him off and grabbed the gpu as it went flying up in the air, kissed it goodbye and said I'd see it next month.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Its getting too hot in the house, and I'm not looking forward to the electric bills this summer. I may have to power down the GX2 rig for a few months










may I recomend oil?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Ahhhh...shoot. As you can see I wasn't able to buy a new gpu.







Instead I did the right thing and paid my bills and my step mom.







I really wanted to say well they/she can wait another month but.... You know them little imps that sit on your shoulders? The good imp and the other with a pitchfork? Well the







imp was waving around a full sized evga 260(216) right in front of my face







, it even hit me on the ear a few times. Temptation was what he was trying for but I just flicked him off and grabbed the gpu as it went flying up in the air, kissed it goodbye and said I'd see it next month.


----------



## Valicious

K092084 I'm comin for you. 3 more years....


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


K092084 I'm comin for you. 3 more years....










Wow Val, love 'em & leave 'em, then on to the next conquest. My kind of gal









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


may I recomend oil?


Depends on what purpose that oil is going to serve









Sorry guys...I'm in need of a brainwashing.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


K092084 I'm comin for you. 3 more years....










More like 2-2.5 years since I am only hitting about 22-25kPPD now since I am down a card.

But I won't let it be an easy fight for you. Now if I could only find more money to buy more equipment.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Wow Val, love 'em & leave 'em, then on to the next conquest. My kind of gal









Depends on what purpose that oil is going to serve









Sorry guys...I'm in need of a brainwashing.


I can think of some uses for oil...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


More like 2-2.5 years since I am only hitting about 22-25kPPD now since I am down a card.

But I won't let it be an easy fight for you. Now if I could only find more money to buy more equipment.


I have some new equipment coming too








Watch out, you're my next targeted conquest K9. Prepare to be boarded.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Bah...He's not the only gunslinger around. Besides, best to take him on head-on, The Duke hates sneaky dishonesty




















You may slip past, but I will avenge









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


don't make the duke mad best just to slip under the radar










He may slip, but when I'm done with him he'll be eating crow


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I can think of some uses for oil...

I have some new equipment coming too









Watch out, you're my next targeted conquest K9. Prepare to be boarded.


Did I mention that I don't like being boarded?

The only thing I have going right now is a step up from my 9800gt to a GTS250.

Wonder if I should step up my 9800gtx+SC to a gtx260, hmm I might have to to make things a little more difficult.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I can think of some uses for oil...













































:laugher :



































:app laud:


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I can think of some uses for oil...


why why









really though take a look at the sig


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I can think of some uses for oil...

I had a few in mind. Want to get together and brainstorm?








Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
:
He may slip, but when I'm done with him he'll be eating crow

















Got a taste yesterday with a a bunch of NANs and a dropped SMP WU.:swearing: I'm sure that the NANs were a set of bad WUs- they were all the same project. I'm fairly confident that the dropped SMP WU was heat related- it hit 95 in my home office every day for the last 3 days, and temp logs show that my Q6600 has been pushing it's thermal limits.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


I had a few in mind. Want to get together and brainstorm?









Got a taste yesterday with a a bunch of NANs and a dropped SMP WU.:swearing: I'm sure that the NANs were a set of bad WUs- they were all the same project. I'm fairly confident that the dropped SMP WU was heat related- it hit 95 in my home office every day for the last 3 days, and temp logs show that my Q6600 has been pushing it's thermal limits.


95*F!! That's no good. Time to get an A/C window unit for the office.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


95*F!! That's no good. Time to get an A/C window unit for the office.










I think u typo that 95F. I think hes thinking 95C.

Anyone getting these 472 WU's? 
What ppd are u guys hitting for this wu?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


I think u typo that 95F. I think hes thinking 95C.

Anyone getting these 472 WU's? 
What ppd are u guys hitting for this wu?


P5900
472 points
5228.31 PPD
8800GT @ 1842
74C at ~25C room ambient and single slot fan at 50%
0-2% CPU usage

On other news, I'm going to murder over TCP/IP whoever is responsible for the SMP servers not receiving work units. I might have dropped a one more WU cause of this.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


I think u typo that 95F. I think hes thinking 95C.

Anyone getting these 472 WU's? 
What ppd are u guys hitting for this wu?


My gpu's are getting from 5600-5900 for these...but I think I only got a few so far and now my 250 is working on a 1888 pointer. I find that with the 59xx series of wu I can up my shaders to 1998 and the cards will be stable. 1998 on other wu's give me nands all the time so down to 1944 they have to go.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


I think u typo that 95F. I think hes thinking 95C.

Anyone getting these 472 WU's? 
What ppd are u guys hitting for this wu?


95c(203F) in an office...I don't think so...









I think he meant 95F...My Folding room at the house has been ~95F as well the last 3-4 days...Window AC went in last night and it's now a comfortable 77F in there now...Not to bad considering 5 folders and a lappy going 24/7...


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


*95c(203F) in an office...I don't think so...








*
I think he meant 95F...My Folding room at the house has been ~95F as well the last 3-4 days...Window AC went in last night and it's now a comfortable 77F in there now...Not to bad considering 5 folders and a lappy going 24/7...










LOL

As for the 472 WUs, I am getting between 4800-6000 PPD on my 8800GTS's(1944 strap) and 3400-4200 PPD on my 9600GSO's(1782 strap).


----------



## jarble

working hard to bring everything online over the next few days as a test run for the chimp challenge


----------



## Ravin

I assume too much.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


95*F!! That's no good. Time to get an A/C window unit for the office.










I had one, but it had to go into the baby's room- Baby>>>>>computer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


I think u typo that 95F. I think hes thinking 95C.


You are both wrong. 95K o-o (j/k)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


95c(203F) in an office...I don't think so...










Unless you are an uber-CEO who likes to sauna too much.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 

Unless you are an uber-CEO who likes to sauna too much.


Hahahha

Good one.

Well I would like this temps, when there is snow in my country and like -25C outside. brrr


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Hahahha

Good one.

Well I would like this temps, when there is snow in my country and like -25C outside. brrr

Really? Care to do a house swap? I'd kill for -25C ambients right about now.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Really? Care to do a house swap? I'd kill for -25C ambients right about now.

Well its not right now, it was more like november through april


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
I had one, but it had to go into the baby's room- Baby>>>>>computer.

You are both wrong. 95K o-o (j/k)

Yeah, I would have to agree with your A/C placement









Kelvin scale FTW


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Kelvin scale FTW









I can dream right?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Well its not right now, it was more like november through april

Bah...we get that here at that time of year too.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Really? Care to do a house swap? I'd kill for -25C ambients right about now.

dido

not that I mind the heat just the garden dose not


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
dido

not that I mind the heat just the garden dose not









ya...the flowers, veggies, and silicon just hate getting cooked. I sure do miss the PNW summer- 70*F* and sun for 5 months...winters not so bad either. Sure it's dark and rainy, but 40*F*. Great for all sorts of gardening.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I got this notification today, I'm glad I will only be offline for 5 minutes









Quote:

We will be upgrading the T1 equipment in St. Joseph and Niles. Customer's should not be down any longer than 1-5 minutes starting at midnight Friday May 1, 2009. If you have any questions or concerns please contact ACD.net Technical Support at 517-999-9999 Option 1. Thank you for your patience.
I have to wire in a box in the garage and then I will have a dedicated circuit out there for the rig(s). I should be back online tomorrow night folding under OCNchimpin


----------



## K092084

Step Up for my 9800gt has finally gone through. Time to send it off and get a gts250 in return.
Then I think I am going to step up my 9800gtx+SC to at GTX260. Should give me a couple extra 1000 PPD when its all said and done.


----------



## rcranfield

I'll let this picture speak for itself. The CHIMP knows all


----------



## mortimersnerd




----------



## Valicious

*pushes the power button*

crap...my GX2s are all at 1836 strap...but 3 cores failed in like 15 minutes (NANs and guarded runs)

temps are fine too, all high-70s to low-80s


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcranfield* 
I'll let this picture speak for itself. The CHIMP knows all










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


----------



## mortimersnerd

Try backing off to the 1782 strap.

Hueristic , I'm glad you like the pics. I think my pic is a better representation though


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Try backing off to the 1782 strap.

Hueristic , I'm glad you like the pics. I think my pic is a better representation though









it's weird...I wa running my GX2 (back when I only had one) at 1890 no problem ...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


it's weird...I wa running my GX2 (back when I only had one) at 1890 no problem ...


I have had some bad wus today so that strap may be fine


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


it's weird...I wa running my GX2 (back when I only had one) at 1890 no problem ...


Power draw on the board is probably starving the cards for power at that strap.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Power draw on the board is probably starving the cards for power at that strap.


I have another cm 750w psu, how would I hook it up to the cards? What's this about jumping?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I have another cm 750w psu, how would I hook it up to the cards? What's this about jumping?


You can use a paper clip and short the only green wire to any black. Attachment 107171There's a picture.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
You can use a paper clip and short the only green wire to any black. Attachment 107171There's a picture.

Yeah...we're doing the paperclip trick, but any cards connecte to the second psu aren't recognized. (the green lights are on saying it's getting power though)


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcranfield* 
I'll let this picture speak for itself. The CHIMP knows all










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 









I've got you guys covered


----------



## DraganUS

xexe, nice one space.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I've got you guys covered



















very nice


----------



## Tufelhunden

Sorry hiiyah, think I finally got past you for good.







We were trading places every update. LOL

BTW GTX is now folding. Woot!!!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Sorry hiiyah, think I finally got past you for good.







We were trading places every update. LOL

BTW GTX is now folding. Woot!!!











C'mon, hiiyah...first I pass you, then Tuffy over there...


----------



## spaceballsrules

Awwwww, man. I don't get to pass Hiyah


----------



## jarble

well I hit a wall maxed out the poor psu







the vmod gt consumes power like a blood thirsty banshee so the garden is stuck at 1 card atm







till I get a gpu psu


----------



## intelfan

I only need to pass 281 people to get into the top 1500. But in order to do that, I have to have double the total points I currently have.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
I only need to pass 281 people to get into the top 1500. But in order to do that, I have to have double the total points I currently have.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-new-user.html


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Sorry hiiyah, think I finally got past you for good.







We were trading places every update. LOL

BTW GTX is now folding. Woot!!!









Ha ha... your #69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
C'mon, hiiyah...first I pass you, then Tuffy over there...


----------



## Mebby

Folding again with my GPU, ETA till top 400 4 days. =]


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Sorry hiiyah, think I finally got past you for good.







We were trading places every update. LOL

BTW GTX is now folding. Woot!!!









Yeah I've been watching your stats, hoping to find a weakness, but you're really cranking them out.

What's sad is that my router went out on me for some reason the other night, and I couldn't fix it before I went to work the next morning. So I had to hook up my main rig directly to the modem, but my folding rig in the garage wasn't getting any signal.

Anyway, I finally got the chance to reset it when I got home that night, but of course I had such a dip in my ppd that day that you took advantage of me while I was down. Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
C'mon, hiiyah...first I pass you, then Tuffy over there...

Yeah well I don't think I stood a chance against you anyway. You're way too strong for me anyway, Val. Resistance was futile, but I had a good time doing it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Awwwww, man. I don't get to pass Hiyah









Nope, you do NOT my friend! I'm gonna keep it strong from here on out, and it'll only get better. And once I get in the top 50, THEN I'm gonna upgrade my GPUs. Then Teufel and Val better watch out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 























Yeah keep laughing, I'll get you one day!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Yeah keep laughing, I'll get you one day!

















It was more about Tuffy's rank & Val's comment....my mind has been in the gutter lately.

But bring it. I know that I'm only pulling ~7K a day now, but twice I've built up farms to get where I am today, only to have machines die from abuse and financial problems and sell off parts. Anyone that passes me now should just realize that it is temporary- it may even last a couple of years at the rate my budget and the economy is going, but it is temporary...

Let's just say that I've got some secret plan that involves getting _back_ inside Fab D1D.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Yeah I've been watching your stats, hoping to find a weakness, but you're really cranking them out.

What's sad is that my router went out on me for some reason the other night, and I couldn't fix it before I went to work the next morning. So I had to hook up my main rig directly to the modem, but my folding rig in the garage wasn't getting any signal.

Anyway, I finally got the chance to reset it when I got home that night, but of course I had such a dip in my ppd that day that you took advantage of me while I was down. Thanks










Glad to hear you got the router issues figured out. I really hate hardware issues.







But I'll take the pass none the less.









Cannot wait to see what you have brewing.


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-new-user.html
























Yeah I've seen that thread. I am hesitant to ask because there is an one week (?) wait and folders are concentrating on the Chimp Challenge. I think I should wait till after.

Make that 269.


----------



## spaceballsrules

I won't be catching a few more people now.
I just switched one of my cards over to the GPU team competition.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I won't be catching a few more people now.
I just switched one of my cards over to the GPU team competition.










the team comp is so much fun


----------



## nafljhy

you'll love it spacey! but first, switch all cards over to OCNChimpin to kick some serious arse!


----------



## Valicious

*hits ludicrous speed button*
*starts climbing on top of Nafljhy*

It sucks, all the people who are active in this thread I've already passed, there's no one to trash talk


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
*hits ludicrous speed button*
*starts climbing on top of Nafljhy*

It sucks, all the people who are active in this thread I've already passed, there's no one to trash talk









what can i say, i like it when a girl is on top.
















but i've switched all my clients over to OCNChimpin so not much i can do about saying i'm gonna get back ontop of you. (not yet anyway)









you still have mort to pass up and markt.


----------



## Hueristic

Why is everyone switching 5 days early?


----------



## Valicious

WTH....

I know 511s such, but I have three GX2 cores that are getting ~180ppd each. One is on a 353 even.

Projects 5751, 5753, 5772


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Why is everyone switching 5 days early?










is it 5 days early?

EDIT:
WELL bugger me. haha.. i'll be turning off my rigs until then.







hopefully they'll run w/o problems when i'm not here for the duration of the challenge.

iono, i saw people switching over so i was like whoa! time to move. ahha..

EDIT2:
*When does it start:*
*5/5/2009*, but we should have our chimp up and running full steam before that time, as many of the other teams will.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


WTH....

I know 511s such, but I have three GX2 cores that are getting ~180ppd each. One is on a 353 even.

Projects 5751, 5753, 5772


colud be a driver problem..? it happens.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*









the team comp is so much fun


Well, I have actually been on a team for a few months, but I didn't realize I needed a dedicated card for the stats.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


you'll love it spacey! but first, switch all cards over to OCNChimpin to kick some serious arse!










Come May 4, I will switch all my cards over to the Chimp Challenge. OCN needs to have a good showing for the first time in the competition.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


*hits ludicrous speed button*
*starts climbing on top of Nafljhy*

It sucks, all the people who are active in this thread I've already passed, there's no one to trash talk










You've got to be kidding....
You will be passing CL3P2O with cards he modded for you








There are plenty of people you can trash talk to. It may bring them in here to respond.


----------



## intelfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valicious*


wth....

I know 511s such, but i have three gx2 cores that are getting ~180ppd each. One is on a 353 even.

Projects 5751, 5753, 5772


180?


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
*hits ludicrous speed button*
*starts climbing on top of Nafljhy*

It sucks, all the people who are active in this thread I've already passed, there's no one to trash talk









I just gave your a bigger window to pass me. I sent my 9800gt off today for step up.

SO I am down a gx2 and a 9800gt. But when I get them both back I am going to step up my 9800gtx+SC to a gtx260 216 to try to slow you down some, hopefully it won't be to late though.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
*hits ludicrous speed button*
*starts climbing on top of Nafljhy*

It sucks, all the people who are active in this thread I've already passed, there's no one to trash talk









I know that I already had my shot, but you can always talk trash (or trashy) to me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
what can i say, i like it when a girl is on top.
















FTW


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I just gave your a bigger window to pass me. I sent my 9800gt off today for step up.

SO I am down a gx2 and a 9800gt. But when I get them both back I am going to step up my 9800gtx+SC to a gtx260 216 to try to slow you down some, hopefully it won't be to late though.


Did you like the dancing parates? I spent 2 days on makeing a ansii protien but gave up and opted with them! LOL


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Did you like the dancing parates? I spent 2 days on makeing a ansii protien but gave up and opted with them! LOL

I must say it was interesting to watch, but yet strange at the same time. Wonder what I will get when I hit 7 mil. Guess I will have to fold more to find out.


----------



## Valicious

I have no idea why three GX2 cores are getting <200ppd







Could it be a power issue? I have the mobo and three GX2s hooked up to the first cm 750w, and just the fans hooked up to the second.
If I hook any GX2s up to the second psu, they aren't recognized. Is there anything specific I have to do besides the paperclip trick? Knitelife or mortimersnerd, could you chime in on this?


----------



## DraganUS

Val if I were u, I would go and pick up or find a multimeter and measure what volts are u getting when u jump psu with paper clip.


----------



## Valicious

I heard something about hardwiring the second psu to the cards?


----------



## DraganUS

I've read somewhere that if u have multiple 12v rails that u are are not suppose to mix them.
U could try testing with different 6pin and 8pin. Maybe u should use connectors that attach to 4 pin molex.

I think u said u are using CM real power 750W.

Try using I and II 6pins and I and III 6 pins.


----------



## Valicious

is everyone else p;retty much just getting 353s and 511s? I'm getting nothing but those, except for the really rare 480 and 1888 (all 6 GX2 cores have gotten nothing but 353s and 511s)

I've consistantly had at least 7 511s at any time the past few days


----------



## H3||scr3am

yeah and the 511s drop my ppd by about 1k/ card


----------



## G-Byte

Mostly I too have been getting the better 353 and worster 511 wu. All day long for about 5 days now.


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I heard something about hardwiring the second psu to the cards?


Just be careful to put some sort of load on the second PSU other than GPU's, something like a HDD and Optical drive. PSU's life can be severely shortened by just loading the 12v rail


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


is everyone else p;retty much just getting 353s and 511s? I'm getting nothing but those, except for the really rare 480 and 1888 (all 6 GX2 cores have gotten nothing but 353s and 511s)

I've consistantly had at least 7 511s at any time the past few days

















Almost exclusivley 477s here.


----------



## Hueristic

511s here


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Almost exclusivley 477s here.










Same, along with 353s and 1888s


----------



## Chimpin

Alright people...









We only have a couple days to get 100% fired up...

Do we have that many people not joining in on this?









Let's show those other teams that we ROCK !!!!!

Gotta get them rigs switched over...









Lets do this...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCNChimpin*


Alright people...









We only have a couple days to get 100% fired up...

Do we have that many people not joining in on this?









Let's show those other teams that we ROCK !!!!!

Gotta get them rigs switched over...









Lets do this...










Agreed, get those clients changed over to OCNChimpin guys!


----------



## jarble

moved almost everything over to day


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OCNChimpin* 
Alright people...










We only have a couple days to get 100% fired up...

Do we have that many people not joining in on this?









Let's show those other teams that we ROCK !!!!!

Gotta get them rigs switched over...









Lets do this...









But the contest doesn't start until May 5th at noon...why switch over so early?


----------



## nafljhy

to be sure of that there wasn't any errors after changing names. yea.. it sounds crazy but i've had it happened before


----------



## Valicious

Ok, this is weird...

Every single time I've looked at fahmon, I've been getting 55-60k ppd. But every time I look at EOC, my last 24hr ppd is only ~41-44k....I'm confused..









I've triple-checked all the clients, my username, team#, and passkey are right on all of them.


----------



## nafljhy

dunno.. maybe there were dropped WUs? or just huge fluctuations in the WUs and you happened to see when it was at the peak? i mean i seriously doubt the whole fluctuation thing but the dropped WUs is a possibility.


----------



## MadCatMk2

EOC servers updates are slow. Fahmon can't be accurate with innacuracy. It's inaccurate after all.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


dunno.. maybe there were dropped WUs? or just huge fluctuations in the WUs and you happened to see when it was at the peak? i mean i seriously doubt the whole fluctuation thing but the dropped WUs is a possibility.


I keep a pretty close eye on it, even with 10 511s I was still getting more than 42k...
I was having some internet issue with my GX2 rig, so hopefully my 24hr avg will go up now


----------



## Chimpin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I keep a pretty close eye on it, even with 10 511s I was still getting more than 42k...
I was having some internet issue with my GX2 rig, so hopefully my 24hr avg will go up now


So we can be at 100% when the starting gun pops.......


----------



## Tandem_Riders

The current mix of WUs is tough. And there is a big variation between WUs. I am seeing almost 2000 ppd difference between cards on different WUs. I understand that there are points differences but that seems like a lot. The 511s should be worth more, or everything else less. The machines are running 24/7 and there are huge differences in points output. I wish there were less variations between WUs.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Ok, this is weird...

Every single time I've looked at fahmon, I've been getting 55-60k ppd. But every time I look at EOC, my last 24hr ppd is only ~41-44k....I'm confused..









I've triple-checked all the clients, my username, team#, and passkey are right on all of them.


I would have the same problem. FaHmon was showing I was getting around 36-38k PPD but EOC was only showing 34k PPD. I just figured it was the fluctuation in point per WU.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I would have the same problem. FaHmon was showing I was getting around 36-38k PPD but EOC was only showing 34k PPD. I just figured it was the fluctuation in point per WU.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


The current mix of WUs is tough. And there is a big variation between WUs. I am seeing almost 2000 ppd difference between cards on different WUs. I understand that there are points differences but that seems like a lot. The 511s should be worth more, or everything else less. The machines are running 24/7 and there are huge differences in points output. I wish there were less variations between WUs.


Same here, my GX2s get 6.1k on a 353, but only 3.8-4k on a 511:swearing:


----------



## Inktfish

Esp people with farms should switch early because of the higher chance of failure. ;p


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Esp people with farms should switch early because of the higher chance of failure. ;p


I agree, I've already switched all my GPUs over...I figured a couple days getting amped for Chimpin would be good...

No point in trying to play catch-up right out of the gate...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


I agree, I've already switched all my GPUs over...I figured a couple days getting amped for Chimpin would be good...

No point in trying to play catch-up right out of the gate...


if we can get ocn hyped on this we will crush the competition


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


if we can get ocn hyped on this we will crush the competition










I agree, I see alot of names on that list that said they are in, but haven't done anything yet...


----------



## DraganUS

I just switched like an hour ago


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I agree, I see alot of names on that list that said they are in, but haven't done anything yet...









so many people are in it for self glory and not the team


----------



## nafljhy

its bound to happen in such a big forum.


----------



## hiiyah777

So I've been reviewing the stats for OCNChimpin. And I thought now would be the perfect time to announce the next big contest!

As soon as the Chimp Challenge is over, everyone switch over to username hiiyah777 for the next big challenge!

It's gonna be the biggest competition ever!! So everyone make sure you change your username to hiiyah777 once the Chimp Challenge is over (or now, if you want). It's gonna work wonders for OCN in the competition!

Looking forward to it!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
So I've been reviewing the stats for OCNChimpin. And I thought now would be the perfect time to announce the next big contest!

As soon as the Chimp Challenge is over, everyone switch over to username hiiyah777 for the next big challenge!

It's gonna be the biggest competition ever!! So everyone make sure you change your username to hiiyah777 once the Chimp Challenge is over (or now, if you want). It's gonna work wonders for OCN in the competition!

Looking forward to it!


































































I knew that was coming soon


----------



## intelfan

My stock cooler broke and I'm out a folding CPU. I hate those pushpins.

How lucky, I get a 1888 WU.


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
I agree, I see alot of names on that list that said they are in, but haven't done anything yet...









I'm switching on the day, only one machine so no problems with that.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 

















































I knew that was coming soon









What? Go ahead and switch your username, it'll help the cause!









Did I mention it will increase your PPD? That and it helps stability.

Hell, I can't see a reason NOT to change!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
so many people are in it for self glory and not the team









qft


----------



## mortimersnerd

My quad is nearly stable at 4.2Ghz. And I have to finish a couple terminations and my GX2 rig will be back online folding under OCNchimpin.

Ran 6hrs at 4.05 without a problem
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558083


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


so many people are in it for self glory and not the team










I'm switching my cards at home on sunday, gotta dust out my sedon rig this weekend, and then my card at work on monday. Then if I get my cards back while the competition is still going I will fold on those as well.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I'm switching my cards at home on sunday, gotta dust out my sedon rig this weekend, and then my card at work on monday. Then if I get my cards back while the competition is still going I will fold on those as well.


sorry my post may have been a bit harsh its just that several people had posted in a "why bother" since it dishartened me


----------



## Inktfish

Still got 4 VMware apps running for my name.
Switching like 1 day before the challenge.

The GPU went OCNchimpin @ 28/04 already


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


sorry my post may have been a bit harsh its just that several people had posted in a "why bother" since it dishartened me










They are only giving up a few days of points.... If everyone joins then the placement won't change.


----------



## Mebby

Did you know the average work unit done for Overclock.net is 416 points?









(Total points / Total workunits)


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
sorry my post may have been a bit harsh its just that several people had posted in a "why bother" since it dishartened me









No problem, I understand, the why bother post bothered me as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
They are only giving up a few days of points.... If everyone joins then the placement won't change.

It really doesn't matter for me if I stop folding in my name or not, everyone that us going to pass mr in rank is going to pass me no matter. I don't have the funds to get more gear to hold people off, so its really no big deal to me. Just wish I wasn't down some cards for this competition.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
so many people are in it for self glory and not the team









Although true, its like marriage people marry for many different reason's and should not be judged regardless. I think people care less and less because people feel the need to tell them there folding for the wrong reason or only for points. Either way they folding are they not?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Although true, its like marriage people marry for many different reason's and should not be judged regardless. I think people care less and less because people feel the need to tell them there folding for the wrong reason or only for points. Either way they folding are they not?


read my 2nd post here









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


sorry my post may have been a bit harsh its just that several people had posted in a "why bother" since it disheartened me


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


read my 2nd post here










I wasn't directing it at you







Just have seen alot of others not you, criticizing people on here of late. Myself have had a few people get under my skin because im on 2 teams. I know you didn't mean it in a bad way i was just throwing it out there for some to think about it.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


I wasn't directing it at you







Just have seen alot of others not you, criticizing people on here of late. Myself have had a few people get under my skin because im on 2 teams. I know you didn't mean it in a bad way i was just throwing it out there for some to think about it.










no probs m8


----------



## spaceballsrules

*Group Hug!*


----------



## Hueristic

LOLz, I was gonna put a







but didn't bother.

I will change over when it's time. I will push from 10k-15k depending on wu's.

I spent too long yesterday getting a system up and don't have the time nor inclination to change until I have to.

I am quite the procrastinator.


----------



## jarble




----------



## hiiyah777

Not as lot of trash talking going on since people started switching over to the chimp!


----------



## Inktfish

Mmmmmz
1GPU client and 2 VMware apps running for OCNChimpin atm.
next 2 VMware apps heading that way when they finish their last WU for me (till the Chimp comp is dominated)


----------



## Ravin

Had a string of NANs on project 4754 yesterday, then shut down overnight just to let the rig rest a bit (and sleep better too







) Back up and running now.









Edit: Palindrome post 1991. #2000 is coming soon!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Not as lot of trash talking going on since people started switching over to the chimp!


:swearing:

Don't worry. After the competition, I will be catching you as planned


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Not as lot of trash talking going on since people started switching over to the chimp!


Hi Hiiyah,

No need to trash talk here, When there is plenty over at Maximum PC....

Those guys and gals need a good whippin' or is that...


----------



## spaceballsrules




----------



## Valicious

I'll switch over later tonight or tomorrow morning...I'm trying to figure out why I'm not getting points for WUs I complete (see my thread ) I kinda need to see my stats update on EOC to see what's going on









Is anyone else having trouble connecting to the work server, or is it just me?


----------



## intelfan

Did you get those dreaded 511 WUs?

Personally, I have not had any drops.


----------



## Inktfish

Nice sticker on a ugly ford car.









Switched all my clients over to OCNChimpin


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Nice sticker on a ugly ford car.









Switched all my clients over to OCNChimpin


I may do the same soon...I'm just so close to my million that I don't want to yet


----------



## ChickenInferno

*WE'RE COMING FOR YOU MAXIPAD PC*

  
 YouTube - Dramatic chimp zilla  



 

*You Will Not Outchimp Us !!!!!*


----------



## Inktfish

Holy crap dude.
Keep your pets in their cage.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Holy crap dude.
Keep your pets in their cage.


dido


----------



## Inktfish

?


----------



## spaceballsrules




----------



## ChickenInferno

sorry I have a little rage.


----------



## Inktfish

I don't know about you guys but I'm already looking forward to the end of CC.

The Jade monkey prob in our possesion









And then I can overtake the [insert not nice word here] people who are overtaking me atm


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
I don't know about you guys but I'm already looking forward to the end of CC.

The Jade monkey prob in our possesion









And then I can overtake the *[CHUMPS]* people who are overtaking me atm 

Fixed


----------



## Inktfish

Aight







thx fo fixin that mon


----------



## hiiyah777

I had to switch back this morning since I'm leaving town this week. I can't be giving the Chimp all my points once the comp's over!


----------



## Inktfish

Good luck being out of town ;p


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


I had to switch back this morning since I'm leaving town this week. I can't be giving the Chimp all my points once the comp's over!










I am so passing you back. You got lucky I had some problems.


----------



## jarble

my focus will be on the gpu teams but Ill be passing some people on my main name as well


----------



## Ravin

Already churning out WUs in my own name









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=144863


----------



## Inktfish

Starting folding tomorrow again
Under my own name that is.
Already changed all the clients


----------



## Knitelife

Great job on the Chimp Challenge OCN. Now several of us have some catching back up to do. Lets see how many of us can pass him up before next years challenge.


----------



## 455buick

Yeah!!!

You folks get those WU's and points back on your own name!









I don't want to have the OCNChimpin pass me by too much!


----------



## grunion

I just noticed that I lost my post bit


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Great job on the Chimp Challenge OCN. Now several of us have some catching back up to do. Lets see how many of us can pass him up before next years challenge.


At my max rate of around 7-8K it's going to take about 15 years


----------



## Darius Silver

Aye, one last WU under OCNChimpin then it's back to me own name so I can surpass all of you, mawahahaha!

Like Grurion said, my postbit is gone!!! No!!!!!! (Note, may not be exact quote)


----------



## 455buick

Oh NO!!!!









I've been Chimp Slapped!!!









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=userstats


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I just noticed that I lost my post bit











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*


Aye, one last WU under OCNChimpin then it's back to me own name so I can surpass all of you, mawahahaha!

Like Grurion said, my postbit is gone!!! No!!!!!! (Note, may not be exact quote)


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I just noticed that I lost my post bit










Makes me glad there are a few zombies out there with my name on them


----------



## Hueristic

I have to take down 2 systems for repair now.









The bandaids held on one but the other failed last night.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I have to take down 2 systems for repair now.









The bandaids held on one but the other failed last night.


What? You're not done yet? Get to work slacker!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


What? You're not done yet? Get to work slacker!










I currently have 3 HD's, 2 vid cards (non-folders), 2 PS's to RMA. that's off the top of my head.









I'm worthless these days.


----------



## Inktfish

How emo of you!

How many systems you got? Folding or not ;p


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


How emo of you!

How many systems you got? Folding or not ;p


EMO??

I've got probally 20 or 30 laying around. 4 or 5 folding depending on the weather. Most cpu uni's.

3 gpu's (all cranking but 1 right now







)that were donated by members to me as I'm poor.


----------



## spaceballsrules

First off congrats to all OCNers on the commanding victory over EVGA, whom I congratulate on a very solid silver performance. It looks the race is still very much on for 3rd









With that said, my cards are back under my name, so I look forward to continuing my climb. The cards are running 472 and 1888 WUs and running in the low 60's, so I should be getting some decent production. I still need to get a mobo RMA'd and get my lowly 9600GSO's working again. See you all back on the battlefield


----------



## K092084

Got everything back in my name.
Getting about 25-27k PPD. Still down a gx2, which was replaced with a GTX280.
Got 1 extra card and no where to put it, although I plan to step up 9800gtx+ to a gtx260 and them maybe sell it or trade it and try to score another gx2.


----------



## Valicious

I'm all switched back to my name on all my clients. I'm chugging along at ~50k of 1888s and 511s.

That being said...I have to move across the country in a few weeks and am desperately trying to scrape together some cash. It would be awesome if yu guy would go take a look at my Sale thread in my sig.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I'm all switched back to my name on all my clients. I'm chugging along at ~50k of 1888s and 511s.

That being said...I have to move across the country in a few weeks and am desperately trying to scrape together some cash. It would be awesome if yu guy would go take a look at my Sale thread in my sig.


Good luck on the sale!! Gave you a free bump. Where you moving too?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Good luck on the sale!! Gave you a free bump. Where you moving too?


Albuquerque, New Mexico








Living in Chicago is waay too expensive (already racked up a decent-size chunk of credit card debt) The winters are a pain here too, my wheelchair keeps getting stuck on all the ice and snow.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Albuquerque, New Mexico








Living in Chicago is waay too expensive (already racked up a decent-size chunk of credit card debt) The winters are a pain here too, my wheelchair keeps getting stuck on all the ice and snow.


Gah, I lived in Buffalo for 5 years. All I can say is it is a great place to be from. I cannot imagine using a wheelchair in that environment. :shudders:

GL! Hope that is more to your liking.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
That being said...I have to move across the country in a few weeks and am desperately trying to scrape together some cash.

I hear ya Val. We're in the same boat here, headed back to the PNW soon. Anyone want to buy a 500cc scooter?

Good Luck in NM- I think you will find the weather much more tollerable than Chi-town if you can take the heat. By the way you warm up the room, I'd say you'll be ok.

Also hear ya on the $$$ of Chicago. Got a friend there that makes $85K and can barely make ends.


----------



## CyberDruid

Congrats to all the OCN Chimps.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Congrats to all the OCN Chimps.

yes congrats all now lets get back to the grind [goal]break into the top 50 by the end of the summer[/goal]


----------



## Valicious

EOC is giving looong overtake times for me, but that's because my 24avg is still poopy. EOC says my last 24hrs is ~50k though, so I'm gonna be charging up through the ranks again








Watch out ColNewman and CL23PO!

Don't want me to pass you? Buy some of my video cards and take them away from me.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


EOC is giving looong overtake times for me, but that's because my 24avg is still poopy. EOC says my last 24hrs is ~50k though, so I'm gonna be charging up through the ranks again








Watch out ColNewman and CL23PO!

Don't want me to pass you? Buy some of my video cards and take them away from me.


50k would be nice once I get off my *** and back to work on the oil pc I could see up to 25-30 off that pc alone


----------



## H3||scr3am

w00t, got some new RAM, and Farm number 2 has decided to POST, bringing another ~20K ppd online today for my name, should level me @ around ~34-36k ppd until I get my main rig back up and folding, but thats waiting on a pump and some WC cleaning/upgrades...


----------



## hiiyah777

Crap! That means you're coming back after me! :swearing:


----------



## K092084

Going to step up my 9800gtx+ to a gtx260 and then sell/trade to try acquire another GX2.

Then that should put me at 40-42K and hopefully help me from being passed as easy.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


w00t, got some new RAM, and Farm number 2 has decided to POST, bringing another ~20K ppd online today for my name, should level me @ around ~34-36k ppd until I get my main rig back up and folding, but thats waiting on a pump and some WC cleaning/upgrades...


nice


----------



## Valicious

K092 I'm coming up fast in your rearview mirror


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


K092 I'm coming up fast in your rearview mirror










as val







the next person on the list


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


K092 I'm coming up fast in your rearview mirror










I see you. All I can do is just delay the inevitable.
Sadly I don't have the funds to get a bigger farm going.


----------



## nafljhy

sigh.. might have to sell my farm...









my new lease increased my rent by $150/month...i'll still have some rigs folding... but won't be as crazy as before.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


sigh.. might have to sell my farm...









my new lease increased my rent by $150/month...i'll still have some rigs folding... but won't be as crazy as before.


sorry to hear about that









still gpu team folding?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I see you. All I can do is just delay the inevitable.
Sadly I don't have the funds to get a bigger farm going.


I just sold an 8800GT, and might be selling both my 9800GTs. This would leave me with three GX2s, two quads, and 2 8800GTs that are still up for sale.

Looks like I'll just have to wait to wreak havoc upon the ranks...


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I just sold an 8800GT, and might be selling both my 9800GTs. This would leave me with three GX2s, two quads, and 2 8800GTs that are still up for sale.

Looks like I'll just have to wait to wreak havoc upon the ranks...


I might be able to hold you off then. I've only got 1 GX2, GTX280, GTS250, 8800GT, my quad and my fx-62 folding. Still down 1 card. Which I am going to step up my 9800gtx+ to a gtx260 and try to trade or sell it to get another GX2.


----------



## Hueristic

Hey you peops that are getting 280's back for 9800gtX2's should trade the 280's to peops with X2's that don't fold.

I'm not sure of the economics (I haven't been able to afford a new piece of hardware in soo long I don't keep up on priceing) of it but the cost of the 280's are still alot higher correct? So you could even make a little scratch in the transaction.


----------



## jarble

^you could do that but a 280 with a bit ocing can pull the same as a gx2


----------



## Inktfish

Am I the first to notice the Chimp Challenge thing in my sign?
I <3 it


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
^you could do that but a 280 with a bit ocing can pull the same as a gx2

I can go up about 3 shader straps on my 280 before it starts to EUE on some WUs, (temps look fine), that only puts it at 8 - 8500 ppd. My stock clocked GX2s range between 9 - 11k ppd.

I wish I knew how some of you guys are getting these big ppd results that I see floating around for some of these cards. I find that they may run a certain OC on certain WUs, but then EUE on other WUs. I hate checking a machine and find that it has been in an EUE loop for 12 or 14 hours.

I have 3 - 9800GTX+ that were powerhouse folders until they get to a 353 WU. Then it is almost certain EUE. I lowered the clocked until the 353s go away, they run them at lower clocks. They are fine on the 511s and other difficult WUs.

So what is the secret to getting 10 or 11K out of a GTX280 without EUEs?


----------



## hiiyah777

Ooh! Nice Chimp Badge!

Thanks everyone who participated! I love having two badges!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


^you could do that but a 280 with a bit ocing can pull the same as a gx2


Are you sure of this? I really don't know but thought the Gx2's where the cats meow.


----------



## Inktfish

mew


----------



## intelfan

Bwhaha. Only 2K more points to get into the top 1500. I've gotten four 353 in a row.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
I can go up about 3 shader straps on my 280 before it starts to EUE on some WUs, (temps look fine), that only puts it at 8 - 8500 ppd. My stock clocked GX2s range between 9 - 11k ppd.

I wish I knew how some of you guys are getting these big ppd results that I see floating around for some of these cards. I find that they may run a certain OC on certain WUs, but then EUE on other WUs. I hate checking a machine and find that it has been in an EUE loop for 12 or 14 hours.

I have 3 - 9800GTX+ that were powerhouse folders until they get to a 353 WU. Then it is almost certain EUE. I lowered the clocked until the 353s go away, they run them at lower clocks. They are fine on the 511s and other difficult WUs.

So what is the secret to getting 10 or 11K out of a GTX280 without EUEs?

I'm curious as well. I've got mine running at 1436. I want to say any higher I get EUE errors. I get from 5.8-7.8k PPD out of it. Not sure how some people are getting 10K with that card.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Ooh! Nice Chimp Badge!

Thanks everyone who participated! I love having two badges!


Where's that badge that says Tufel's coming back again, after some computer issues, to kick your fanny.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Bwhaha. Only 2K more points to get into the top 1500. I've gotten four 353 in a row.


You'll get there.







Some WU's are so hard on the system. I am so glad I haven't seen any of those 3200 Point SMP one's in ages. Those things just really kicked my system to it's knees.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Are you sure of this? I really don't know but thought the Gx2's where the cats meow.


I could be wrong but some people in the gpu comp are pushing some huge numbers on just one card


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I could be wrong but some people in the gpu comp are pushing some huge numbers on just one card



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


I can go up about 3 shader straps on my 280 before it starts to EUE on some WUs, (temps look fine), that only puts it at 8 - 8500 ppd. My stock clocked GX2s range between 9 - 11k ppd.

I wish I knew how some of you guys are getting these big ppd results that I see floating around for some of these cards. I find that they may run a certain OC on certain WUs, but then EUE on other WUs. I hate checking a machine and find that it has been in an EUE loop for 12 or 14 hours.

I have 3 - 9800GTX+ that were powerhouse folders until they get to a 353 WU. Then it is almost certain EUE. I lowered the clocked until the 353s go away, they run them at lower clocks. They are fine on the 511s and other difficult WUs.

So what is the secret to getting 10 or 11K out of a GTX280 without EUEs?



I had a 285 that squeeked just under 10K ppd with the shaders at 1656. That was on a 353 WU though.

If I were to average the PPD of all the WUs I recorded(353,384,511,768,1888) I come up with 8800ppd. The 9800gx2 will average higher than that all day long.


----------



## intelfan

So how long does it take for one percent? Like 10 seconds?


----------



## murderbymodem

awww crap, I knew I should have posted in the check in thread for Chimp Challenge









I jumped in late and never got around to it, no chimp challenge badge for me


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
So how long does it take for one percent? Like 10 seconds?

Depends on the WU and the client.

353pt WUs are running at 17s/%
1888pt WUs are running at 4mn 58s/%

(On a stock 9800GTX+)


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Where's that badge that says Tufel's coming back again, after some computer issues, to kick your fanny.









It's right underneath the one that says:

"I hate you."


----------



## intelfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Depends on the WU and the client.

353pt WUs are running at 17s/%
1888pt WUs are running at 4mn 58s/%

(On a stock 9800GTX+)


Holy crap.
I get 2-3m/% for the 353 WU and ~20-23m/% for the 1888WU. I really need to invest in a better card.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Holy crap.
I get 2-3m/% for the 353 WU and ~20-23m/% for the 1888WU. I really need to invest in a better card.


Yup. Use folding as an excuse to get a better card for gaming. The issue for me is that I don't game


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Yup. Use folding as an excuse to get a better card for gaming. The issue for me is that I don't game










QFT
Same here sadly


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


QFT
Same here sadly


dido


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Yup. Use folding as an excuse to get a better card for gaming. The issue for me is that I don't game









Hi Mort,

Ditto for me... I bought an Geforce 285GTX...







but I'll never be able to max it out with the games I play!!!









So it just folds away... And quickly too...


----------



## hiiyah777

Well it looks like today's my last day on top of TeufelHunden. I better enjoy it while it lasts.

Wait, did that sound gay? I like Coldplay.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Well it looks like today's my last day on top of TeufelHunden. I better enjoy it while it lasts.

Wait, did that sound gay? I like Coldplay.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Well it looks like today's my last day on top of TeufelHunden. I better enjoy it while it lasts.

Wait, did that sound gay? I like Coldplay.


That is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Well it looks like today's my last day on top of TeufelHunden. I better enjoy it while it lasts.

Wait, did that sound gay? I like Coldplay.


wow just wow


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Well it looks like today's my last day on top of TeufelHunden. I better enjoy it while it lasts.

Wait, did that sound gay? I like Coldplay.

That there is funny....


----------



## Vlasov_581




----------



## intelfan

Let's count down shall we?
7 more chumps till the top 1500.


----------



## hiiyah777

Still on top, Teufel! I'm gonna try my best to hold out til the midnight update!

By the way, all of you who are so quick to laugh at me? You know how I know you're gay?

Because you macramed yourself a pair of jean shorts.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have some K9A2s for sale. You can only buy them if you are ahead of me in points. I don't want people passing me with hardware that they bought off me.


----------



## Valicious

Just sold yet another video card, 9800GT this time, so now's your chance to pass me/hold me off guys!


----------



## jarble

anyone else getting an unfair amount of 511's?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Finally on top.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


anyone else getting an unfair amount of 511's?


1 is an unfair amount of 511's









It's my overall daily production that is peeving me ATM :swearing:


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


1 is an unfair amount of 511's









It's my overall daily production that is peeving me ATM :swearing:


no Im getting 3 out of 4 511's :swearing:


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Finally on top.










Can I join?

Just noticed I broke 3mil


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Can I join?

Just noticed I broke 3mil


















That sure is a milestone. I hope you saved a pic of your sertificate from Stanford.







Now all I gotta do is remember to do the same thing for my 2Mil. Remembering that's the problem.

Good stuff Val.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Can I join?

Just noticed I broke 3mil










Val, you can join me anytime you desire.









Congrats on 3 million.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Val, you can join me anytime you desire.









Congrats on 3 million.










Oh noes...youre coming up behind me!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Can I join?

Just noticed I broke 3mil









grats on the 3mil


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Oh noes...youre coming up behind me!


Hey you're right.







Wheeeee!!!!


----------



## Valicious

Ok guys, I know a LOT of you haven't signed up for the fold-a-thon starting this Tuesday. You guys don't have any excuse since most of you already fold 24/7. *nudges Tuffy and spaceballs and a few others*

Now I have to post some fold-a-thon propaganda









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*

Don't forget to sign up for the fold-a-thon this Tuesday, there's a bunch of really cool prizes (including CASH) that you can win just by folding during the event.
Main OCN Fold-A-Thon page
Sign up thread
We've had a great response to the fold-a-thon with lots of users signing up so far. I'm keeping an updated calculation on the sign up thread, but here's what it'ds at right now.

Folders so far: 114
Avg ppd/folder needed to reach 15mil: 65,789

Let's try and reach 150 folders by "go" time! You'll still be contributing even if you're not signed up, but doing so gives you a chance at some pretty awesome prizes.

I know there are a lot more of you out there, don't force me to start making house calls!



If we reach 15mil by the end of the 48 hours, I'll be giving away one of my 8800GTs. I have a lot of fond memories of trading jabs with you guys in here, I'd love to be able to send some prizes your way and know that they'll be put to good use. (read: folded to hell and back) Now's your chance to get some more ppd for doing what you already do all the time.

You guys do want the chance to get up on top of me right?


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
...

You guys do want the chance to get up on top of me right?

Alt+Tabs as the GF walks in the room..........







Nothing to see here.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Alt+Tabs as the GF walks in the room..........







Nothing to see here.

LMAO.

I actually showed the line in that post to my wife. Sorry guys, I can't be online now for about a week!

J/k


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Thought i would stop by and talk some:turd:

:turd:talk

:turd:talk

:turd:talk

O no i betta







now


----------



## Inktfish

Oh no, go clean up all the mess you made monkey!


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have a freebie for fellow folders: http://www.overclock.net/freebies/51...-easy-fit.html


----------



## Inktfish

How is an EEE pc related to folding xD
Nice that you're doing it, but how is it related ^^


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


How is an EEE pc related to folding xD
Nice that you're doing it, but how is it related ^^


The sleeve will keep the EEE pc nice and warm because its not folding


----------



## Inktfish

PFFFF!
Single CPU client?








Nice freebie mate


----------



## mortimersnerd

Cooler Master sent me one free when I ordered a bunch of 750W PSUs. Since I don't have a netbook, I might as well give it away.


----------



## Inktfish

I should really get me some kind of laptop.
My handwriting isn't very good at all.
Ill prob get it after a new gaming screen -> new PSU + DX11 cards->laptop

So how are the 750 watt CM's working out for you


----------



## mortimersnerd

They have been reliable, but unfortunately the power in my house has been having some bad voltage drops, causing a lot of stress on them. Its the only PC in the house thats not protected by an APC unit.


----------



## Inktfish

Aight


----------



## Tufelhunden

Very nice freebie, wish I had a netbook so I could enter. I should get one for crusising the net so may machine points owon't drop. Thank for the supporting OCN's folders!!!


----------



## spaceballsrules

It's getting close to the end of my GPU team folding, so those of you who are 79 an under better look out, cause I'm gonna be making a comeback









BTW Team Rough Riders may be looking for a new team member...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


It's getting close to the end of my GPU team folding, so those of you who are 79 an under better look out, cause I'm gonna be making a comeback









BTW Team Rough Riders may be looking for a new team member...


why are you stopping the gpu comp?


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


It's getting close to the end of my GPU team folding, so those of you who are 79 an under better look out, cause I'm gonna be making a comeback









BTW Team Rough Riders may be looking for a new team member...


Aww don't tell me your quiting the GPU comp for your main name







Get on my team instead i need another guy!























Err i thought you meant GPU comp ooooooopppssssss


----------



## Inktfish

I think he means that as well.....
Spaceball is just mysterious it seems.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


I think he means that as well.....
Spaceball is just mysterious it seems.


Hmmm, maybe he's turning into his avatar







j/k space


----------



## Inktfish

Spacecake O.O


----------



## spaceballsrules

BrunoBallsRules!

I thought I would be able to fold under one name for the team folding, but found out after I started that would disqualify me. When I had my 9600GSOs folding, I just switched one over to a new username (spaceballsfoldz), no big deal. Now that I am back down to just the 2 cards in my main rig, I want them folding under one name. Selfish, I know


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


BrunoBallsRules!

I thought I would be able to fold under one name for the team folding, but found out after I started that would disqualify me. When I had my 9600GSOs folding, I just switched one over to a new username (spaceballsfoldz), no big deal. Now that I am back down to just the 2 cards in my main rig, I want them folding under one name. Selfish, I know










Na its not selfish i was joking man







They are your GPU's to do what you want with, hell with what anyone says


----------



## spaceballsrules

It looks like there are a few peeps in line to take my place, so it's all hunky-dory.


----------



## markt

Core i7 up and running, need some cards to add though. btw these core i7's are worth the money for sure.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Core i7 up and running, need some cards to add though. btw these core i7's are worth the money for sure.

nice


----------



## intelfan

Finally got my quad back up. Back to full capacity for me.


----------



## Tufelhunden

The Duke is now on Tufel's overtake list.









There are some milestones I never thought I would see. And being in the top 100 on this sites folding team is one of them.

Fold on!


----------



## 455buick

I want to know which one of you guys or gals threw the "tree rat" (squirrel) on the transformer by my house???









I lost over 8 hours of folding because of no electricity due that blown transformer! Not to mention the poor squirrel's family is in mourning....









AND the steaks and meat I had in the freezer were at risk as well.... not to mention the ice cream!









I'll let it go this time ~ but next time ~ someone is going down!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *455buick*


I want to know which one of you guys or gals threw the "tree rat" (squirrel) on the transformer by my house???









I lost over 8 hours of folding because of no electricity due that blown transformer! Not to mention the poor squirrel's family is in morning....









AND the steaks and meat I had in the freezer were at risk as well.... not to mention the ice cream!









I'll let it go this time ~ but next time ~ someone is going down!


















Go grab the babies and raise them. My buddy has one that he's trying to get to leave but the poor thing is too spoiled now!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*









Go grab the babies and raise them. My buddy has one that he's trying to get to leave but the poor thing is too spoiled now!


I was going too.... but during the funeral procession, my dog step on one of them and ate the other...

I guess he was mad as heck also!!!









Now the relatives just stay up in the trees and throw pine cones down on him.... Maybe that's why he was so mad after all....


----------



## jarble




----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Core i7 up and running, need some cards to add though. btw these core i7's are worth the money for sure.


How much of a load do you think 4 clients would do to it? Im ready to try it on my C0/C1 but if it pwns it hard im not so sure.


----------



## K092084

Getting my 260 from step up tomorrow and then hopefully soon I will get my GX2 that I traded for so I will finally have all my cards back, just hope I can run them without making the house a sauna.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Getting my 260 from step up tomorrow and then hopefully soon I will get my GX2 that I traded for so I will finally have all my cards back, just hope I can run them without making the house a sauna.


good luck with the sauna


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


How much of a load do you think 4 clients would do to it? Im ready to try it on my C0/C1 but if it pwns it hard im not so sure.


100%?
4 apps = 8 cores(threads)
That is what the 920 offers with hyper threading on.

I need my megatron before I'm starting to fold again.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


100%?
4 apps = 8 cores(threads)
That is what the 920 offers with hyper threading on.

I need my megatron before I'm starting to fold again.


i know its %100 but i mean stability wise, ive noticed that even if your 8 million hours stable with any test [email protected] will prove you wrong let alone running 4 clients on 1 CPU. I was wondering if anyone had some time in the saddle running 4 clients on a 4GHZ OC i920 style.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


i know its %100 but i mean stability wise, ive noticed that even if your 8 million hours stable with any test [email protected] will prove you wrong let alone running 4 clients on 1 CPU. I was wondering if anyone had some time in the saddle running 4 clients on a 4GHZ OC i920 style.










I've been running error10's smp on my opty165 for months now without a reboot (really need one) and only 1 issue I worked out. So not sure what you mean by stability issues? Just On the I7? no one has started a thread on smp I7 problems so I'm assuming they are good to go (I know what assumptions are







)


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I've been running error10's smp on my opty165 for months now without a reboot (really need one) and only 1 issue I worked out. So not sure what you mean by stability issues? Just On the I7? no one has started a thread on smp I7 problems so I'm assuming they are good to go (I know what assumptions are







)


Hmm, see i would think if their are no threads it was because no one has really done 4 clients on 1 CPU @ a High OC on a 24/7 rig w/ i7. Twas all i was saying


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Hmm, see i would think if their are no threads it was because no one has really done 4 clients on 1 CPU @ a High OC on a 24/7 rig w/ i7. Twas all i was saying













































Guess you will find out if the OC really is stable.







Come and get me.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Guess you will find out if the OC really is stable.







Come and get me.


----------



## markt

heat is the only issue i can think of.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Guess you will find out if the OC really is stable.







Come and get me.









lol, ill never catch you now







Im having a blast in the team comps though







buuuut maybe i will fire up this old C0/C1 and make a run









@markt seems temps never go above 57, but it loses sync after awhile and blue screens with [email protected] i can linpack all night no problem but [email protected] BSoD's me.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


lol, ill never catch you now







Im having a blast in the team comps though







buuuut maybe i will fire up this old C0/C1 and make a run









@markt seems temps never go above 57, but it loses sync after awhile and blue screens with [email protected] i can linpack all night no problem but [email protected] BSoD's me.










Glad your having a great time in the team comps!!!


----------



## nafljhy

i tihnk tufel should do team comps too with that 285 of his.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i tihnk tufel should do team comps too with that 285 of his.










Stop trying to get more GTX's in the comp, we're trying to win here!


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. my bad...


----------



## intelfan

I got screwed. I was working 80% of my 511 Wu when I got interrupted. Only ended up with 9 points.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
I got screwed. I was working 80% of my 511 Wu when I got interrupted. Only ended up with 9 points.


----------



## intelfan

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=342299


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=342299










I've never seen that!


----------



## FtW 420

I had a similar issue my first day folding, accidently closed the smp client window after about 6 hours & when I started it again it got a new WU. Got 38 points for for the half finished one.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I had a similar issue my first day folding, accidently closed the smp client window after about 6 hours & when I started it again it got a new WU. Got 38 points for for the half finished one.

Hmmm, wierd. See It's telling you to never shut down!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hmmm, wierd. See It's telling you to never shut down!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i tihnk tufel should do team comps too with that 285 of his.










I've thought about the team comps but I game to much and wouldn't want to let my team mates down. So I fold for OCN only. Only a few more days until ok hit 2 million! Woot!!

BFRD is next!


----------



## K092084

Finally got all cards up and running again, with some upgrades.


----------



## jarble

40k nice


----------



## Valicious

Crawling at 31k on my two Phenoms and 3 GX2s....really need to get linux smp VMWare thingie working








Had to sell off all my other cards to help pay for the move








But just you guys wait! When the university is paying my power bill this fall, and I have actual money to spend, I'm going to filling up both rigs with GX2s *grrr face* Prolly October or so


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Finally got all cards up and running again, with some upgrades.


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Crawling at 31k on my two Phenoms and 3 GX2s....really need to get linux smp VMWare thingie working








Had to sell off all my other cards to help pay for the move








But just you guys wait! *When the university is paying my power bill this fall, and I have actual money to spend, I'm going to filling up both rigs with GX2s **grrr face* Prolly October or so


----------



## mortimersnerd

I need a low end dual core AMD if anyone has one laying around.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I need a low end dual core AMD if anyone has one laying around.

I have an amd 1.9ghz dual core I can send you for like $20 shipped.


----------



## Tufelhunden

OOOOH!! Schubie is on my overtake list. IN about a week. Sweet!


----------



## hiiyah777

I've got The_Duke in my sights now! It's been a slow, steady race, but I'm determined to take him down!!!!









Top 50 here I come! (like next month)


----------



## jarble

now that the oil cooker has been chilled its time to bring in the vmods



































(soon as I get a psu for the energy hording monsters







)


----------



## markt

I'm looking forward to cooler weather so I can break out the mothballed hardware.







Tandem riders, I havent forgotten about you.


----------



## Valicious

I've had to scale back my folding a bit for now, but I'm still moving up somehow








I'm comin for you CD, 2.7 more weeks!


----------



## Hueristic

[email protected]@K! Our badge is Updated to CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
[email protected]@K! Our badge is Updated to CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!

















Winrar.

I feel bad for all these people with the heat and rising electricity coming down on them. I haven't signed up for the adopt a folder but Ive got 2 PCIe slots open, free electricity, a cool basement and extra ports!


----------



## hiiyah777

Yeah I'm about right with you there, Val. I was really hoping to not have to scale back, but I've been having some severe stability issues because of the heat, and i just can't help it anymore.

I'm only folding on my primary GPU here in the house at night, it gets too hot in the day (it's been around 113C even after I did a few things to help!) and I haven't had the chance to figure out what's going on in the garage. All I know is that I'm averaging about 2 BSODs a day. So I'm shutting off the CPU client until I can figure out what's going on. The GPUs aren't getting above 60C, so I know it's not them (gotta love those T-Rads!).

Scaling back sucks, and it's not even the hot months yet! I wish I had a basement, the garage is not a good place for a folding rig, lol.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

I need a 24/7 power folder for meh GPU team.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Yeah I'm about right with you there, Val. I was really hoping to not have to scale back, but I've been having some severe stability issues because of the heat, and i just can't help it anymore.

I'm only folding on my primary GPU here in the house at night, it gets too hot in the day (it's been around 113C even after I did a few things to help!) and I haven't had the chance to figure out what's going on in the garage. All I know is that I'm averaging about 2 BSODs a day. So I'm shutting off the CPU client until I can figure out what's going on. The GPUs aren't getting above 60C, so I know it's not them (gotta love those T-Rads!).

Scaling back sucks, and it's not even the hot months yet! I wish I had a basement, the garage is not a good place for a folding rig, lol.


Maybe you need to go under OIL!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


I need a 24/7 power folder for meh GPU team.

















not just a folder but a power folder


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Maybe you need to go under OIL!
















Lol, I get it. It took me a minute, forgive my slowness. Some call it "******ation".


----------



## jarble

9hrs later

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Lol, I get it. It took me a *minute*, forgive my slowness. Some call it "******ation".































sorry to funny


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Lol, I get it. It took me a minute, forgive my slowness. Some call it "******ation".

Has something to so with screwing on your hat , right!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
*9hrs later*





























sorry to funny


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


9hrs later





























 sorry to funny


Lol, yeah I can be quite the ditz at times.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Has something to so with screwing on your hat , right!








































Watch it now!


----------



## G-Byte

*Woooot, here I come...*

*#50 Finally*


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


*Woooot, here I come...*

*#50 Finally*




















































:a pplaud:



































:g unner2:

You have been seriously cranking my friend! *jealous*


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*



















































:a pplaud:



































:g unner2:

You have been seriously cranking my friend! *jealous*










I've come to know that when Fahmon says 22K ppd it really means 18000 ppd. And in a few days I do a stepup for my gts250 to a 260(216) 55nm. And I think that I might be able to afford to buy one extra also. It all depends on what I have to spend when I move. So I'll still have my gtx+ and a 9800gt on another mobo. When I got the two 260's running then my average should be above 20K.

But I do thank you for the encouragement.


















































:a pplaud:



































:g unner2:


----------



## Valicious

Congrats on making the top 50 G-Byte :thumn:
I remember flying through the ranks, then coming to a _ sloooow _ crawl after #50. I've been still moving up, but at a rate of only like one person/week or less. (especially after I had to sell off some cards to help pay for my move, bringing me down from ~70k to ~28-30k)
Things will be even worse when all my rigs will be coming down this Sunday for (hopefully) just a few days while I'm moving. Some of you guys may even pass me









****REMINDER****
I know most of you guys fold 24/7, but don't forget to sign up for the foldathon~







(link in sig) I love the friendly rivalries and bantering I've had in here, and I'd love to be able to give you guys prizes.
And you'll need to sign up for this month's, July's, and August's foldathons in order to be eligible for the quarterly prizes in August. I can't tell you what they are, but......let's just say they'll spark a lot more trash talking in here.


----------



## Hueristic

Wish I was near Chicago to give you a hand with the move Val.







Hate to see your rigs down for any amount of time!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Wish I was near Chicago to give you a hand with the move Val.







Hate to see your rigs down for any amount of time!










They'll be down for a day or so at the end of July when I move from my mom's to my dorm (if you can call it that-700+ 2bdr flat in family housing). I'll make up for it this Fall though, I'm going on the GX2/month purchasing plan


----------



## mortimersnerd

I am coming back soon - Hopefully early next week. Had random issues that were a paid, internet down, router died (after the internet came back). Good stuff. Anyway, I hate seeing all these rigs idle. I think I will take a day off next week to catch up on all the computer repair around the house.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Holy fak! I just got a $251.00 electric bill














Whats up with that it was $130.00 last month... Strange Im not stopping folding but dam!


----------



## nafljhy

haha... yea... thats usually what my face is like when i get my bill.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Holy fak! I just got a $251.00 electric bill














Whats up with that it was $130.00 last month... Strange Im not stopping folding but dam!


My bill jumped up ~$100 last month too







Yeah...I started running a dedicated folding rig with 3 GX2s last month, but dam....a new rig shouldn't cost THAT much to run. (one of the reasons I had to scale back until this Fall when I get free powar







...other reason being I have a big expensive move coming up this Monday)

And Mort, I shipped out the cpu and cooler yesterday







Priority ended up being faster than parcel post, so that's what you got









I also just put a MSI K9A2 Platinum board up for sale, check out my for sale thread in my sig.


----------



## nafljhy

i've halted folding on my rack for now to see how big of a difference my folding rack adds to my bill. after that i'll be back at the grind of it.. i hope..


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Congrats on making the top 50 G-Byte :thumn:
I remember flying through the ranks, then coming to a _ sloooow _ crawl after #50. I've been still moving up, but at a rate of only like one person/week or less. (especially after I had to sell off some cards to help pay for my move, bringing me down from ~70k to ~28-30k)
Things will be even worse when all my rigs will be coming down this Sunday for (hopefully) just a few days while I'm moving. Some of you guys may even pass me










Yes, I know what you mean. At 1st you are passing a dozen or more Nicks. Then 1/2 at about 500K, after a Mil then you are down to one or two. Now at my 2M I might get three a week. But that is one of the fun parts I think...that and watching the radar. Right now the nearest catching up is 1.7YEARS and h00chi3 is two days ahead of me.

In 11 days I start a stepup from my gts250 > a 1255-ar 260(216) 55mm for 56.35US/63.17CAD including shipping. It will cost me about $23 to ship from my end. I won't be out a gpu cause I'll just grab another 260 here, some prices are $190 with a rebate so it should be ok for me.


----------



## Piff James

good I hope you all cut back a little to help me catch up . I've got a long way to go but with the purchase of my new gtx 285 that leaves the 285 the 260 the 2 8800's the 4870 the 3870 the q6600 the i7 3 dual cores and 3 hd2400's 
I'm getting there.
Next week my ppd is going to be looking nice


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Piff James (my 1st name),

In no time you'll see yourself up under 500. In just two days you should climb about 80 spots just due to those that are not active. Just like Val and I were chatting about, climbing the ranks up to 300 you'll be hitting pages where only 1/2 the Nicks are on the job so it will go pretty fast.

Good luck in your purchases and your Folding


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Holy fak! I just got a $251.00 electric bill














Whats up with that it was $130.00 last month... Strange Im not stopping folding but dam!

Yep, Folding does cost.









I have had to kill a majority of my overclocks because my AC cannot keep up. My guess is your AC is really cranking!









Maybe look into a duct system on the Folders to push the hot air out rather than trying to cool it.







Like a dryer does. Actually that is the method alot of peops use, Dryer duct work.


----------



## Piff James

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya Piff James (my 1st name),

In no time you'll see yourself up under 500. In just two days you should climb about 80 spots just due to those that are not active. Just like Val and I were chatting about, climbing the ranks up to 300 you'll be hitting pages where only 1/2 the Nicks are on the job so it will go pretty fast.

Good luck in your purchases and your Folding

Thanks .
Yeah climbing up to under 1000 took about a month. But it seems like a million is a long way away.
My main rig is going to house the 285 and 260 c216 and is going to be running in my office at work so 24\\7 folding doesnt affect my Electric bill.

And Mad jihad if you check this thread ..stop f'in with me!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piff James* 
Thanks .
Yeah climbing up to under 1000 took about a month. But it seems like a million is a long way away.
My main rig is going to house the 285 and 260 c216 and is going to be running in my office at work so 24\\7 folding doesnt affect my Electric bill.

And Mad jihad if you check this thread ..stop f'in with me!


----------



## jarble

if I was folding under my name with all my cards I would be pushing 25k







as it is Ill be putting out 15ish


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Yep, Folding does cost.









I have had to kill a majority of my overclocks because my AC cannot keep up. My guess is your AC is really cranking!









Maybe look into a duct system on the Folders to push the hot air out rather than trying to cool it.







Like a dryer does. Actually that is the method alot of peops use, Dryer duct work.


My AC never leaves 72.







but the Florida heat is relentless







The duct system sounds like a killer idea, i am going to put one in place asap.








*HEAT*


----------



## G-Byte

I have was just thinking about the dryer ducting. Even if you had only 15' or so and it was sucking out of the gpu slots and another fan on the end I thought that the length would cool the air sufficiantly when it comes out the other end.

I am looking at a apartment tomorrow and it sounds good. The caretaker has had two still available for about 2 weeks now. But he is being particular of whom he rents to. This area is not really down trodden but it's neither high end and there are lots of drunks and crazy's and dealers.

I don't do any of that and I'll even sign a 5 year lease cause I hate moving. Once I feel the atmosphere of the building I'll know. So wish me luck.

Time to restart my folding I think. It is getting alot cooler now.


----------



## Hueristic

GL G-Byte!


----------



## K092084

I'm not looking forward to this electric bill. Got 2-gx2, gtx260, fx-62, and phenom 9500 all folding, with the AC going most of the time.
Gotta get my AC looked at though, it sucks something fierce, AC unit outside was made in like 84 or 86, just not looking forward to the cost of replacing it.


----------



## Hueristic

My main rig has been down the last 3 days or sso and My AC can actually keep up now! I had to put them on low!







that's a first!

I'm going to do the ductwork mod for my main rig now as I've seen such a huge differance in the AC. I thought the units were dying. (just window ones).


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


My main rig has been down the last 3 days or sso and My AC can actually keep up now! I had to put them on low!







that's a first!

I'm going to do the ductwork mod for my main rig now as I've seen such a huge differance in the AC. I thought the units were dying. (just window ones).


yep this stuff puts out a lot of heat


----------



## this n00b again

folding rigs have been down since May.

must find a psu so i can FOLD!!

anyone will to donate a Psu? haha


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


folding rigs have been down since May.

must find a psu so i can FOLD!!

anyone will to donate a Psu? haha


I have a few crap stock ones, or i would throw one at ya.


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
I have a few crap stock ones, or i would throw one at ya.

lol thanks. my current system is fine, i just don't have enough to maximize folding.

2x 9600 gso
1x 8800 gs
1x 4850
1x 4870

and one 460 watt several years old psu in my rig. haha. hmm... what a development we have here ....


----------



## intelfan

Getting my 9600GSOs Friday.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Getting my 9600GSOs Friday.










nice


----------



## mortimersnerd

Fired up folding on my main rig again. Hopefully I can get the GX2 rig back online tomorrow


----------



## Valicious

I just set up my three-GX2 rig down bhere in Albuquerque....and the instant I started folding my 3rd GPU went up to 101C!

*rigs up LOTS of fans*

I still can't seem to get my cards to work on multiple PSUs (first two GX2s on one 750w, other one on another 750w) Any cards on the second psu just can't be detected


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I just set up my three-GX2 rig down bhere in Albuquerque....and the instant I started folding my 3rd GPU went up to 101C!

*rigs up LOTS of fans*

I still can't seem to get my cards to work on multiple PSUs (first two GX2s on one 750w, other one on another 750w) Any cards on the second psu just can't be detected











Are you jumping the second PSU? Also, the processor came, thanks.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I just set up my three-GX2 rig down bhere in Albuquerque....and the instant I started folding my 3rd GPU went up to 101C!

*rigs up LOTS of fans*

I still can't seem to get my cards to work on multiple PSUs (first two GX2s on one 750w, other one on another 750w) Any cards on the second psu just can't be detected










Val split the connectors to the gpu's In other words one power cable from each ps to each card.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I was hoping to get my 4x GX2 rig back online and Gooda's GS rig but the weather hasn't been cooperating. I was down most of the day for power and it just came back on, but another storm is coming...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

now i know where to go to steal me some hardware


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


now i know where to go to steal me some hardware










They are sitting in my garage along with 5k worth of bikes which is unlocked most of the time. Come and get them - just hope that I don't catch you


----------



## intelfan

By the freeway?

My crap still isn't here yet.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
They are sitting in my garage along with 5k worth of bikes which is unlocked most of the time. Come and get them - just hope that I don't catch you









Be this your place?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Be this your place?

LOL. I only have 2 bikes in my garage


----------



## hiiyah777

Man this heat is kicking my AS5! I've had to shut down all CPU folding, and I can only run one GPU on my main rig during the day. Folding in the summer is now joke.

It's all good though, I still passed up The Duke and I've got a few more on my radar.


----------



## G-Byte

What's wrong with them 2677 wu? My Fahmon doesn't show the correct ppd


----------



## mortimersnerd

Moving my rigs out to a shed. Its all wired up for power on its own circuit. Now I just have to figure out the networking.

The garage was going to get too hot.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Moving my rigs out to a shed. Its all wired up for power on its own circuit. Now I just have to figure out the networking.

The garage was going to get too hot.










If you find your shed door unlocked one day well....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Moving my rigs out to a shed. Its all wired up for power on its own circuit. Now I just have to figure out the networking.

The garage was going to get too hot.
































You may have to tunnel into the earth and live in a cave to get those temps under control!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAD_J*


If you find your shed door unlocked one day well....











I have a gun - watch out.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*























You may have to tunnel into the earth and live in a cave to get those temps under control!










I might put a little AC unit in there if its too warm. Today it hit 90F and its Michigan. Whats up with that


----------



## markt

Did anybody get an INSANE update for 3 o'clock? 109k for me.


----------



## G-Byte

26K for me. Must be all them wu that we have done in the past few days that weren't making to ou stats.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I have a gun - watch out.










Dam well there goes my plan to fulfil my need for folding supremacy.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAD_J*


Dam well there goes my plan to fulfil my need for folding supremacy.


A smart person wouldn't steal rigs - they would put there rigs in there an leech off someone else's electricity


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Did anybody get an INSANE update for 3 o'clock? 109k for me.


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


A smart person wouldn't steal rigs - they would put there rigs in there an leech off someone else's electricity
































Just change ur username and watch you go nutz!


----------



## hiiyah777

Yeah I got 23K at my 3 o'clock. It's about time I get some credit for all those stupid WU's that never got sent!

Speaking of, I'm over 2mil now and no one cared enough to send me a hallmark card!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Yeah I got 23K at my 3 o'clock. It's about time I get some credit for all those stupid WU's that never got sent!

Speaking of, I'm over 2mil now and no one cared enough to send me a hallmark card!










That's cause no one likes you!





















obviously kidding!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Yeah I got 23K at my 3 o'clock. It's about time I get some credit for all those stupid WU's that never got sent!

Speaking of, I'm over 2mil now and no one cared enough to send me a hallmark card!


















grats on the 2mil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


That's cause no one likes you!





















obviously kidding!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Did anybody get an INSANE update for 3 o'clock? 109k for me.

96k for the ole Wannabe...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Speaking of, I'm over 2mil now and no one cared enough to send me a hallmark card!









Congrats on the 2 Mil...









13 million here, you don't see me complaining do you...LOL


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Yeah I got 23K at my 3 o'clock. It's about time I get some credit for all those stupid WU's that never got sent!

Speaking of, I'm over 2mil now and no one cared enough to send me a hallmark card!









You are on the list of people I'm making a congrats thread on. There's alot right now and i didn't want to put too many congrats on at the same time.


----------



## Benladesh

I doubled my PPD for that day, it isn't much but i got over 6k ppd ^_^


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


That's cause no one likes you!





















obviously kidding!


Lol. AS5....























Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


You are on the list of people I'm making a congrats thread on. There's alot right now and i didn't want to put too many congrats on at the same time.


I was just being facetious Mark. I read your thread asking people to help you out a little. I just didn't feel right starting one for myself. I was pretty impressed when someone (I think it was Duke) started one at my 1 mil mark. But I also noticed that I came with a wave of folders that all seem to be progressing within the same time frame. I just hope I can surpass all those buffoons!!!!

Maybe one day I'll upgrade from these 8800 & 9800s. I'll eventually deck everything out with some 285's or something once the price drops. Then again, they will probably do the same thing.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Did anybody get an INSANE update for 3 o'clock? 109k for me.


I just noticed, well not in your ballpark but that graph sure is funny! Had a member come by the other day to help me sort out my rigs for the foldathon (didn't add anything that effected ppd).

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=369033


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Lol. AS5....























I was just being facetious Mark. I read your thread asking people to help you out a little. I just didn't feel right starting one for myself. I was pretty impressed when someone (I think it was Duke) started one at my 1 mil mark. But I also noticed that I came with a wave of folders that all seem to be progressing within the same time frame. I just hope I can surpass all those buffoons!!!!

Maybe one day I'll upgrade from these 8800 & 9800s. I'll eventually deck everything out with some 285's or something once the price drops. Then again, they will probably do the same thing.










did you just call me a buffoon?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


did you just call me a buffoon?



















No that headscratch don't look like a monkey!


----------



## intelfan

Asus 9600GSOs 96SP back in stock at Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121319


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Asus 9600GSOs 96SP back in stock at Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121319


dont tell me that I was alreddy looking at moving to gx2's now you have me looking at a 3rd rig


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I just noticed, well not in your ballpark but that graph sure is funny! Had a member come by the other day to help me sort out my rigs for the foldathon (didn't add anything that effected ppd).

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=369033


I was trying to sabotage you,







not help you man.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Just change ur username and watch you go nutz!

















I will remember this next time.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
did you just call me a buffoon?


















Lol, you're not very close in my radar, but I'm after you too schoob!









BUFFOON!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Lol, you're not very close in my radar, but I'm after you too schoob!









BUFFOON!










1.3 weeks









and for the white text


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


I will remember this next time.










NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO! That *Would* drive me over the edge!


----------



## G-Byte

Well, I made it. Over 24 hours at #20. It's the 1st time that I've been there. #21 was easy, relatively that is. Now to see how long I can stay there.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Well, I made it. Over 24 hours at #20. It's the 1st time that I've been there. #21 was easy, relatively that is. Now to see how long I can stay there.











I'm gunning for that spot so watch out


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Well, I made it. Over 24 hours at #20. It's the 1st time that I've been there. #21 was easy, relatively that is. Now to see how long I can stay there.











GREAT JOB man! +rep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I'm gunning for that spot so watch out










Ohh Battle Royal!!! <Breaks out the popcorn>



































:gunne r:


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
GREAT JOB man! +rep

Ohh Battle Royal!!! <Breaks out the popcorn>



































:gunne r:
















if I can pull this gx2 its all over


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
if I can pull this gx2 its all over









Well for me my goal is a k9a2 mobo willed with gtx+/gts gpus and that will be it for me for a 2nd system folding. I'll put in sli 260(216) in my sigrig so I might get to 30K or a bit less for a 24hour/average. I'll be ok with that ... unless/until I want more







.


----------



## Hueristic

G-Bytes got the Ambients Edge!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Well for me my goal is a k9a2 mobo willed with gtx+/gts gpus and that will be it for me for a 2nd system folding. I'll put in sli 260(21) in my sigrig so I might get to 30K or a bit less for a 24hour/average. I'll be ok with that ... unless/until I want more







.

dang our goals are almost the same just going about it different ways


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
G-Bytes got the Ambients Edge!









Ya it heats my room up pretty good on warm days. If I see the daily temps at anything over 24C I gotta shutdown my gpu's as I start to get high 70's with gpu temps and eue's start cropping up. My 9800gtx+ takes the heat better than the gts250.

gts250
stock 770c 1123m 1980s
oc'd 770c 1123(1200)m 1944s

9800gtx+
stock 756c 1123m 1936s
oc'd 756c 1123(1200)m 1944s

I can jump 2 shaders very easy for the gtx+ and still be under 80C but the gts error's out at about 77C so I gotta underclock one, or even two, shaders on hot days. Then it all depends on if I want to sit around







naked or dressed







whether or not I gpu fold.


----------



## Hueristic

G, just underclock them when it's hot. That's what I do. I gotta do the duct mod (really swamped). On a side note I almost have the Torture Tech station done! Passed burn in last night. But I used my nephews ram for that, I think my Ballastix need to be rma'd (random blue screens







)

WoW I need more of these 1888's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
G, just underclock them when it's hot. That's what I do. I gotta do the duct mod (really swamped). On a side note I almost have the Torture Tech station done! Passed burn in last night. But I used my nephews ram for that, I think my Ballastix need to be rma'd (random blue screens







)

WoW I need more of these 1888's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










wouldn't mind having a few of those my self


----------



## Piff James

I'm coming after all you guys. 
Got another 260 today 150$ at Microcenter I couldn't pass it up


----------



## Mason92

ready to smash On some PPD with my new 3x9800GTX+ OCD machine with a 8800GTS640 at the bottom of the slots







SMOKE ON THAT


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piff James*


I'm coming after all you guys. 
Got another 260 today 150$ at Microcenter I couldn't pass it up


lots of fun


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piff James*


I'm coming after all you guys. 
Got another 260 today 150$ at Microcenter I couldn't pass it up








































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mason92*


ready to smash On some PPD with my new 3x9800GTX+ OCD machine with a 8800GTS640 at the bottom of the slots







SMOKE ON THAT



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


lots of fun










OOOOHHHHHHHHHH RRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!



































:gunn er2:















BTW, why do you want to go from 9800GTX+ to 8800GTX? (I gave up keeping up with nvidia dumb ars nameing schemes). I thought they were the pretty much the same (isn't the 9800 smaller die?).


----------



## nafljhy

i think he already has the 8800GTX and yes you're right. its just a smaller die.


----------



## Valicious

Woot! Just noticed I hit 4 million!









Now go sign up for the foldathon you guys!








I've already listed two sets of DDR2 800 ram, great for those folding rigs.


----------



## Inktfish

Hello guys








Look what I brought








Cant fold like this 24/7 though :< 
Heat, electricity bills etc. don't allow me to.


----------



## hiiyah777

Nice score, Inkt!

Although it's gonna take a lot more than that to catch me!


----------



## Inktfish

Mmmmm!
probably...
summer and *electricity bills *here T_T


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


summer


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netherlands#Climate


----------



## Inktfish

summer isnt the problem.
It just adds up.

Edit:
Do you sleep in your [email protected] farm room?








My I7 and 4870 alone are teh cause of global warming : p


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Do you sleep in your [email protected] farm room?








My I7 and 4870 alone are teh cause of global warming : p


Haha, yes I do. There's 3 fans on my VGA. Three high RPM fans plus its own.
It's such an annoying sound that when I started waking up ready to throw up in the mornings I decided to open the windows of my room at nights (1st floor, 4 lanes of constant traffic) so that the sounds will vary more..

Oh what I do for folding..


----------



## Inktfish

Alright
anyone of OCN knows a shrink?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Do you sleep in your [email protected] farm room?









:d yup I sleep in my lazyboy and my thermalite 78cfm has become my bedtime lullibye!







It's about 2 feet from my ear.







Can't even hear the 9800GT dual slot cooler over it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Alright
anyone of OCN knows a shrink?

Lots, But they don't want to know me!


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Mmmmm!
probably...
****ing summer and electricity bills here T_T

**** you wouldn't even need a/c in the netherlands...max temp in august (hottest month of all) is 22*C, lol.

The only thing you'd need is maybe heat in the winter.


----------



## Inktfish

Its 25 cels already atm.
Next week we expect 30.

Edit:
Indeed, almost none of us Dutch has an AC.
Only the gay rich people.


----------



## G-Byte

Tell me about it. Here in northern Alberta we can hit the low 30C's. Right now for the weekend it won't get to 20C as the forecast if for cloudy and possibly rain. But last week it got to be 27C for a high.

Now you may say to me that that is a great temp to fold with. But a few things affect me. My bedroom window faces south, so that means when the sky is clear and the sun is shining away, the damn'd thing, it get to be pretty hot in my room. And then there is the fact that my desk is on the outside wall and the window is placed so that the sun shines directly on the back of my 900 case. Thermal conductivity does what it does. So at times my cores are at or above 53C, you don't want to know what my cpu temp is. But then this mobo doens't have a good rep for it's sensors which is why I use the core's temp for monitoring.

I have a True with a 3700rpm 38mm delta and it is shroud'd so parts of the day I have it at 100%, it roars then. The gpu fans are at 100 also 24/7 but the delta drowns them out so I really don't hear then very much. As you know the antec 900 has four fans, three 120's (2 front, 1 back) plus the monster 200mm on top. I replaced the antec fans for Scythe Ultra Kaze 1900/110cfm and they are always at 100%. The noise is not all that bad and they pump ALOT of air through my case.

Now to the good part: All of these fans are under four feet from bed so you can imagine what noise I put up with all day long. But you know something, even sitting at my desk with the every fan at full speed the noise doesn't bother me too much. But the heat my systems put out is another thing. A Phenon pushing 50C, two gpu's putting out 75C+, a 5000 BE pushing another 50C then the last gpu is another 65C. It all adds up and then with the sun and warm wind we're talking sauna time. 1st I strip down to my skivvies, then lower my gpu c/s/m and run underclocked sometimes two straps. From there I then have to shutdown my g92b's and also my 2nd system, the 5kBE and a 98gt akimbo. Then run a fan from my door and point it up at full blast, this pulls in the coolness from the hallway. And this is just barely tolerable. I still got the cpu's running but all else comes to a stand still for 4-6 hours on hot days.

Holy Smokes!!!! What a long winded reply.














After reading it through again in preview mode I really start to understand why I want my own apartment; just so that I can spread out the heat into 3x/4x times the space I got now. That would fix it from me having to shutdown some folders which loses me valuable ppd.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Woot! Just noticed I hit 4 million!









Now go sign up for the foldathon you guys!








I've already listed two sets of DDR2 800 ram, great for those folding rigs.

Waay to go girl. I noticed that I am at 2.5 myself and climbing. I don't think that I'll get close to you







But when I get myself a 260 55mm running and it's ppd added to the 19K ave I got now, well it will be a close thing.


----------



## Hueristic

you should look into the duct mod to push your "used air" right out the window. Looks like most of us should be doing this in the summer.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Alright
anyone of OCN knows a shrink?

used to go to one till they told me to back off my voltage.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
used to go to one till they told me to back off my voltage.

What about your power level after that?


----------



## Inktfish

With lowered voltages, below NINETHOUSAAAAND.

Overclockers just hate summer.
Doesn't matter where you live.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
With lowered voltages, below NINETHOUSAAAAND.

Overclockers just hate summer.
Doesn't matter where you live.

amen


----------



## Inktfish

Just found out that subwoofers move air.
Cold air
I approve.
Stop imaginating me moving in almost every shape to get the best airflow around my body.


----------



## mortimersnerd

No one in Canada should be complaining about the heat.









I think I have found a solution to the heat issue - Live where its always winter. Well, thats no very practical so I have a solution. In "winter" I will live in Michigan - and then in "summer" I will move to southern South America. Problem solved


----------



## Inktfish

Whos up for northpole migration?


----------



## FtW 420

mortimersnerd said:


> No one in Canada should be complaining about the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the winters anyway, so far this month when I keep the windows & doors open all day & night I've been able to get down to 24c in here by about 4am.


----------



## Inktfish

24 celsius
hot
:<
Don't approve canada....


----------



## FtW 420

Partly the crappy insulation of the old farmhouse I live in, in summer it heats right up & stays that way, in winter the gas bill is higher than the rent.


----------



## mortimersnerd

FtW 420 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> No one in Canada should be complaining about the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the winters anyway, so far this month when I keep the windows & doors open all day & night I've been able to get down to 24c in here by about 4am.
> 
> Your weather is screwed up... It still only gets 85-90 in Michigan and we are south of you...


----------



## Inktfish

Celsius people Celsius


----------



## FtW 420

mortimersnerd said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> Your weather is screwed up... It still only gets 85-90 in Michigan and we are south of you...
> 
> 
> The temperature in the house is the problem, right now pretty good 24c (75F) outside & 29c (85F) in.
> We have our over 100F days but daily average is still a bit lower than you so can't complain often anyway...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


The temperature in the house is the problem, right now pretty good 24c (75F) outside & 29c (85F) in. 
We have our over 100F days but daily average is still a bit lower than you so can't complain often anyway...

Do you see me complaining? I love Michigan weather. The only time it gets bad is when you have 90%+ humidity. I like heat but not humidity.


Do you see me complaining? I love Michigan weather. The only time it gets bad is when you have 90%+ humidity. I like heat but not humidity.


----------



## G-Byte

The weather is nice here, under 20 for most of the week and right now it is 13C which puts my gpu's at 72/74, but at 100% fans. I usually just leave them at 100 all the time. Now if/when I get a 2nd dedicated tri/quad gpu mobo then I can just leave it alone and let it run. I got a m2n-sli with just my old 9800gt akimbo and it has been going for 6.5 days without interruption. That is good and I really should have moved these two over to it weeks ago but kept putting it off. Now when I get my new 260 then that will be done. Plus a total rebuild except for mobo removal. It is time to see how the ic7 worked out, clean and vacuum the case out and redo cables. I think I'll even punch a hole by the psu for the heck of it.

But the news that I am posting here is this, take a good look as it is the 1st time for this milestone for me. I just wanted to get to the top 20 but this an extra bonus.


----------



## jarble

just bought my first gx2 which if all goes well should put me up to 20k ppd


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


just bought my first gx2 which if all goes well should put me up to 20k ppd














































Got my fingers crossed on the gx2 freebie! I've gotta have the luck It my 45th! Gawd I feel like 85!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*






























Got my fingers crossed on the gx2 freebie! I've gotta have the luck It my 45th! Gawd I feel like 85!










I'm hopeful on that card as well and if birthday luck counts for anything myn was yesterday (cant have burned through all that luck siting at home







) also happy birthday if I forget to tell you tomarow you old man














or maybe Im old if I cant remember anything


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I'm hopeful on that card as well and if birthday luck counts for anything myn was yesterday (cant have burned through all that luck siting at home







) also happy birthday if I forget to tell you tomarow you old man














or maybe Im old if I cant remember anything










Happy birthday to you as well my friend! I think I'm at the point now where I gotta stop counting!


----------



## G-Byte

Well I am off to buy this,

BFG GTX 260 OC MAXCORE 55

I'll transfer my two existing gpu's to the m2n mobo and use the 9800gt that's folding on it for a physics card on my sigrig's mobo and add the bfg as the main gpu. This should net me an additional 5-7K per day. The 98gt will take a hit for lower than normal ppd but the 260 will more than even it out.


----------



## intelfan

I'm back. I went on vacation.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
I'm back. I went on vacation.

na man you got to say it with the *TERMINATOR* voice


----------



## Hueristic

I'll beee Bok!

Speaking of which I'm BOK! Guess I'm too old to go out and party after a 24once steak now!







man I needs to crash!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I'll beee Bok!

Speaking of which I'm BOK! Guess I'm too old to go out and party after a 24once steak now!







man I needs to crash!










holy 24 oz that's more than double my bmi







hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
holy 24 oz that's more than double my bmi







hope you enjoyed it

And they brought me an extra potato cause I had to send it back to be cooked correctly!







I'm still burping.









Hey check out my guess what I'm doing thread you'll get a laugh.

Oh and at 19 my BMI was 8!





















It's like 24-25 now.


----------



## Inktfish

What kind of BMI meters do you guys use...
Cuz a BMI thingie of 15 or so should be a skeleton already....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
What kind of BMI meters do you guys use...
Cuz a BMI thingie of 15 or so should be a skeleton already....

Actually below 3 is dangerous. The marines told me mine, Not they just tape measure my neck and waist check height, weight and consult the chart.

Not cutting edge but gives you an idea.


----------



## Inktfish

I got some weight problems.
Weight: 58 kilograms
Height in Centimeters: 181
And that was a BMI of...17.7


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
I got some weight problems.
Weight: 58 kilograms
Height in Centimeters: 181
And that was a BMI of...17.7

I can't think in metric in height weight terms.


----------



## Inktfish

What you need?
I'll google some converter


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
And they brought me an extra potato cause I had to send it back to be cooked correctly!







I'm still burping.









Hey check out my guess what I'm doing thread you'll get a laugh.

Oh and at 19 my BMI was 8!





















It's like 24-25 now.

dang that's lower than I have ever gotten (9-10ish was the lowest) not the funnest time in my life (long storey there)

I love the monkey head idea. I'm going to try and get a true jade moniker when I go to china next summer and send it to admin/ocn hq but that's a long way off

oh and since this is the trash thread YOUR ALL GOING DOWN


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Aw yea combined score of over 2mill, slacka's


----------



## this n00b again

where is all the trash talk?

just relax now, i have a little something something up my sleeve.

shall all be revealed in due time, it will.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


where is all the trash talk?

just relax now, i have a little something something up my sleeve.

shall all be revealed in due time, it will.


my trash is in the mail just wait till that baby gets here


----------



## Hueristic

My trash talk is on the way to MentholMoose!







time for some midnight recon!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


My trash talk is on the way to MentholMoose!







time for some midnight recon!










Ill join you we could almost spilt it 50/50


----------



## CL3P20

What the heck is going on you trash-talkers..?! I'm gonna talk some trash on ATi for a sec..these darn GPU's just refuse to fold at perfectly "stable" clocks... very disappointed though, that I can break 21k in a bench test..but cant produce more PPD than a single GS with these cards at very high clock speeds!









ATi needs to just give me control of there freaking shader clocks!! and then







nvidia PPD ...







All this 'red' grief has me thinking of resurrecting my GS's again for folding...


----------



## Piff James

Yeah I hear you on that. That damn power hungry 4870 1gb saphire I got pushed a little over 3000 ppd. It's sitting in a box reflecting on the wrong it has done. Trying to pick up a gts250 to put in a smaller rig. Anybody need a 4870?
Got a couple dell 920's laying around at work with a spare PCI express slot but then fu**ers only come with a 300 watt power supply . Can't evan boot with my 9600's
Back to the drawing board and Microcenter


----------



## jarble

gx2 ftw









that is all


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piff James*


It's sitting in a box reflecting on the wrong it has done.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
gx2 ftw









that is all

I was expecting text in white...
how mean :<


----------



## Valicious

I FINALLY got my main rig (two GX2s) to stop randomly restarting (turns out the Vornado fan that was clipped to the top of the case was causing everything to vibrate too much), and now it keep going to a black screen and frezzing...:swearing:
I'm never around when it does it, and I have to cold boot it to get it to start up again. Even then I'll get an atbroker.exe failure window as soon as I type in my password sometimes...









So I'm currently folding on a gtx 275 and a [email protected] in one rig, one GX2 in another rig, and two GX2s and a [email protected] in my main rig (when it's working)


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I FINALLY got my main rig (two GX2s) to stop randomly restarting (turns out the Vornado fan that was clipped to the top of the case was causing everything to vibrate too much), and now it keep going to a black screen and frezzing...:swearing:
I'm never around when it does it, and I have to cold boot it to get it to start up again. Even then I'll get an atbroker.exe failure window as soon as I type in my password sometimes...









So I'm currently folding on a gtx 275 and a [email protected] in one rig, one GX2 in another rig, and two GX2s and a [email protected] in my main rig (when it's working)

ya I have found that the gx2 has some weird stuff but you cant beat the ppd when they are running full steam


----------



## Valicious

MUAHAHAHA!!!
A loooooong time ago I set my crosshairs on ColNewman, promising that one day I would pass him in ppd. I finally am outproducing him in 24hr avg








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Currently rank #7 in highest ppd, my sights are now settling on Knightlife.....


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
MUAHAHAHA!!!
A loooooong time ago I set my crosshairs on ColNewman, promising that one day I would pass him in ppd. I finally am outproducing him in 24hr avg








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Currently rank #7 in highest ppd, my sights are now settling on Knightlife.....









nice


----------



## franz

Fine I will try to talk some trash....to the fellow folders, who are in my way to my first million.









@repo_man. Your folding skills are weak and I hear you pick your nose.
@Brutuz. Or-Stray-La







I guess spell checker didnt catch that one. If you get a chance can I have Natalie Imbruglia's phone number?
@SpcCdr I dont know you, but grab a seat with Brutuz while I zip by you.








@Rolandoo. Victorious Secret huh? Well the secret is out your GPUs wear pink panties.
@drawz. Speaking of pink. Nice case mod idea. That will impress all the guys at the base.







Mad respect though, my brother is in the USAF
@RaBidRaBit Maybe folding will find a cure for rabies. Or else I will have to put you to sleep.








@Roke. Maybe folding will help cure those buck teeth.








@trogalicious Wow what an avatar. PC security experts never recommend posting personal pictures online. I am folding especially hard for you. With the right knowledge we will fix that horrible mug.








Wow that was fun. I feel great.
















And finally to TSC! Russia. I appreciate your enthusiasm, but stop trying to play with the big boys. Its cute, but you are like my kid brother always trying to be cool and popular. At the end of the day though, you go home and wet the bed.









/trash

Franz out.


----------



## Hueristic

@Franz

I think it's tough to talk trash when we're all scurrying around trying to keep temps down! Hardware failures at a all time high! On a bright note The Ice Age will be here soon so our Ambients will Rock!


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 







@Franz

I think it's tough to talk trash when we're all scurrying around trying to keep temps down! Hardware failures at a all time high! On a bright note The Ice Age will be here soon so our Ambients will Rock!

Hiya Hueristic. Man I can agree with you. I am so very glad that we have been having clouds and rain, the farmers need it too.







I got to vm's running and my core temps are hanging around at 46C and that's with only 70% fan speed.







My True is working great, it cost quite a bit more, but worth each extra buck.

The temp outside is sitting at 19C right now but the forecast for tomorrow is mid to high 20's. That is when I'll have to watch my temps and about the time that I shut down a few gpu's for 4-6 hours.







It just gets to hot in my bedroom, but hopefully I can move at months end and any room I use at my new place will have more than enough space to spread the heat around.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya Hueristic. Man I can agree with you. I am so very glad that we have been having clouds and rain, the farmers need it too.







I got to vm's running and my core temps are hanging around at 46C and that's with only 70% fan speed.







My True is working great, it cost quite a bit more, but worth each extra buck.

The temp outside is sitting at 19C right now but the forecast for tomorrow is mid to high 20's. That is when I'll have to watch my temps and about the time that I shut down a few gpu's for 4-6 hours.







It just gets to hot in my bedroom, but hopefully I can move at months end and any room I use at my new place will have more than enough space to spread the heat around.


The only time I'm jealous of you canadians! I actaully hate winter!







can't wait till I'm living in the tropics.:wishful thinking:

I've got 3 ac's running and 3/4 of the house blocked off and it's still 83f in here!


----------



## Inktfish

Mmmmmm
mmmm
I wanted to say something.

Dammit....


----------



## FtW 420

With the new rigs I'm almost looking forward to winter, with the heat these things are pumping out I'm kinda curious how much I can save on my gas bill overclocking the @$#& out of everything & using them for space heaters.

Franz, some good trash talkin, but it won't keep me from passing you in a couple days...


----------



## Inktfish

Thats a nice folding setup you have there 
The 920...Oced how much and 4 apps running?


----------



## FtW 420

My sig rig is at 4.2 Ghz 24/7, running 2 smp clients (2 smp good for about 3000ppd). I recently got a couple gtx285s but having some issues with them, hoping to get 3 x 285s watercooled & running next week.

My folding rig is also an i7 920 @ 3.3 Ghz, also running 2 smp + 2 gtx260s. (wasn't built to be a dedicated folder but it spends about 99.99 % of it's time folding anyway)


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Fine I will try to talk some trash....to the fellow folders, who are in my way to my first million.









@repo_man. Your folding skills are weak and I hear you pick your nose.
@Brutuz. Or-Stray-La







I guess spell checker didnt catch that one. If you get a chance can I have Natalie Imbruglia's phone number?
@SpcCdr I dont know you, but grab a seat with Brutuz while I zip by you.








@Rolandoo. Victorious Secret huh? Well the secret is out your GPUs wear pink panties.
@drawz. Speaking of pink. Nice case mod idea. That will impress all the guys at the base.







Mad respect though, my brother is in the USAF
@RaBidRaBit Maybe folding will find a cure for rabies. Or else I will have to put you to sleep.








@Roke. Maybe folding will help cure those buck teeth.








@trogalicious Wow what an avatar. PC security experts never recommend posting personal pictures online. I am folding especially hard for you. With the right knowledge we will fix that horrible mug.








Wow that was fun. I feel great.
















And finally to TSC! Russia. I appreciate your enthusiasm, but stop trying to play with the big boys. Its cute, but you are like my kid brother always trying to be cool and popular. At the end of the day though, you go home and wet the bed.









/trash

Franz out.

That was pretty damn funny...


----------



## intelfan

Well, I'm almost in the top 1000. Sort of.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Thats a nice folding setup you have there 
The 920...Oced how much and 4 apps running?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


My sig rig is at 4.2 Ghz 24/7, running 2 smp clients (2 smp good for about 3000ppd). I recently got a couple gtx285s but having some issues with them, hoping to get 3 x 285s watercooled & running next week.

My folding rig is also an i7 920 @ 3.3 Ghz, also running 2 smp + 2 gtx260s. (wasn't built to be a dedicated folder but it spends about 99.99 % of it's time folding anyway)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Well, I'm almost in the top 1000. Sort of.


You guys gott get this thread rolling again! Nice job Franz.
I got hooked on this Ogame and need something to tear me aware!


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


My sig rig is at 4.2 Ghz 24/7, running 2 smp clients (2 smp good for about 3000ppd). I recently got a couple gtx285s but having some issues with them, hoping to get 3 x 285s watercooled & running next week.

My folding rig is also an i7 920 @ 3.3 Ghz, also running 2 smp + 2 gtx260s. (wasn't built to be a dedicated folder but it spends about 99.99 % of it's time folding anyway)


Have you tried the Vmware setups?
Notfreds or Error10's ?
They produce more PPD than just SMP clients.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


With the new rigs I'm almost looking forward to winter, with the heat these things are pumping out I'm kinda curious how much I can save on my gas bill overclocking the @$#& out of everything & using them for space heaters.

Franz, some good trash talkin, but it won't keep me from passing you in a couple days...
































Yeah until I hack your PCs and switch all the names over to franz.

I just turned on my GTX260 just for you. It wont stop you from passing me, but lets see if I can slow it down some.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Have you tried the Vmware setups?
Notfreds or Error10's ?
They produce more PPD than just SMP clients.


Why are you helping him? This is the trash talking thread!!!!!!!!!!

@FtW420 You should use the single core client instead. Its much better.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Why are you helping him? This is the trash talking thread!!!!!!!!!!


I need some competition dude,
even without 24/7 I'm rolling my way to number one.
Hows that for trash talkin boy

~Inktfish


----------



## spaceballsrules

My third 8800GTS has just shipped and will be in my hands by Friday, so y'all better look out


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
My third 8800GTS has just shipped and will be in my hands by Friday, so y'all better look out









Phew, I'm glad I ordered another GX2 then...


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Phew, I'm glad I ordered another GX2 then...









LOL I think you will be safe for now.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I would like to list all the people that I will soon pass but that would take too long.








I have been dealing with power outages







, a vacation







and kids that should know better than to touch my computer







but I am back up and running 24/7.
For all of you that are ahead of me (and there are many) I suggest you look in your rear view mirror.


----------



## this n00b again

I need more PCI-E slots!!!!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
I need more PCI-E slots!!!!

I have free PCI-E slots! Send your cards over!


----------



## FtW 420

You & me both need more slots, I'm making do with the PCIE I have, I'm trying to fit 3 or 4 cards on a bloodrage, using a waterblock & mangling the card a bit I've managed to get 2 crammed in so far.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


You & me both need more slots, I'm making do with the PCIE I have, I'm trying to fit 3 or 4 cards on a bloodrage, using a waterblock & mangling the card a bit I've managed to get 2 crammed in so far.


that is a tight squeeze


----------



## FtW 420

Yeah I'm thinking of stepping up to gtx295 co-ops, if I can squeeze more cards on this board the temps on the cards using fans would probably be pretty crappy.

I just can't see a way to fit waterblocks that close together without the use of a machine shop...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


I need more PCI-E slots!!!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


You & me both need more slots, I'm making do with the PCIE I have, I'm trying to fit 3 or 4 cards on a bloodrage, using a waterblock & mangling the card a bit I've managed to get 2 crammed in so far.


Get a Pcie-1x riser and mod it for your extra cards.


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Get a Pcie-1x riser and mod it for your extra cards.










Sorry for being off topic but Hueristic, do you actually own a TI-944A?!! I haven't seen a working one outside my school


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntman21014* 
Sorry for being off topic but Hueristic, do you actually own a TI-944A?!! I haven't seen a working one outside my school

Ill buy one of you Kidneys ygpm.


----------



## this n00b again

time to get back to business,

well ever since the 8800's came out and i grabbed one, and started folding on cpu and gpu i haven't upgraded any hardware that would help the cause.

it seems that as i was goofing off and not folding, there has been many updates to this folding business, and i have not been much help. so i took it upon my self to do something about this.

so i traded my hd4850, hd4870 and acquired 2x gtx 260.

when i get this mess all setup, i will be folding on
2x gtx 260's
1x smp cpu
1x 8800 gs

i assume this would produce somewhere around 7500 x2 + 1500 + 3000 ppd?

Quote:



Get a Pcie-1x riser and mod it for your extra cards.


was going to, but won't work in my case. my case is rackmounted.


----------



## spaceballsrules

UPS man came way too early today, so I have to go the apartment complex office to pick up the 3rd card.
The girls who work in the office are uber-cute, so I have to take a shower and brush my teeth before stumbling in there, good impressions and all


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


UPS man came way too early today, so I have to go the apartment complex office to pick up the 3rd card.
The girls who work in the office are uber-cute, so I have to take a shower and brush my teeth before stumbling in there, good impressions and all


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


time to get back to business,

well ever since the 8800's came out and i grabbed one, and started folding on cpu and gpu i haven't upgraded any hardware that would help the cause.

it seems that as i was goofing off and not folding, there has been many updates to this folding business, and i have not been much help. so i took it upon my self to do something about this.

so i traded my hd4850, hd4870 and acquired 2x gtx 260.

when i get this mess all setup, i will be folding on
2x gtx 260's
1x smp cpu
1x 8800 gs

i assume this would produce somewhere around 7500 x2 + 1500 + 3000 ppd?


Hiya n00b. I one of them 260's and your two should put out around 13k-15K by themselves, depending on the WU. And if you run two vmware Linux smp clients that is another 4K for the both, maybe 4500 depending how much you oc that 6600. Here is error10's vm client to start with. See if it works then maybe try notFred's client. But I am sorry to say that your 8800 will not work with the gtx200 series.


----------



## ItsBobtista

You all are less than average, while I am above average. Eat something not pleasent.


----------



## Inktfish

Insert Insult at ItsBobtista


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsBobtista*


You all are less than average, while I am above average. Eat something not pleasent.


Considering you came in and don't even fold...


----------



## Inktfish

Hint:
Trash talking thread.
/Hint









I still await the reply on my insult!


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya n00b. I one of them 260's and your two should put out around 13k-15K by themselves, depending on the WU. And if you run two vmware Linux smp clients that is another 4K for the both, maybe 4500 depending how much you oc that 6600. Here is error10's vm client to start with. See if it works then maybe try notFred's client. *But I am sorry to say that your 8800 will not work with the gtx200 series.*


i know, i going to put it in a P4 system, if i can find a psu strong enough to power this mess.


----------



## ItsBobtista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Considering you came in and don't even fold...



















The hell I don't fold. Look up "ItsBobtista"

I just got done doing a work unit with my PS3.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsBobtista*


The hell I don't fold. Look up "ItsBobtista"

I just got done doing a work unit with my PS3.


You're a good man, Charlie Brown.









On a side note, the 3rd GPU is running, and wouldn't you know it, it gets a 511 to start


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ItsBobtista*


The hell I don't fold. Look up "ItsBobtista"

I just got done doing a work unit with my PS3.


I see, please accept my most heartfelt apologies for your 1 WU in almost a year...


----------



## ItsBobtista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


I see, please accept my most heartfelt apologies for your 1 WU in almost a year...


















1 more than none... low blow..


----------



## this n00b again

come on guys. lets calm down. no hard feelings here. we're all on the same team.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


come on guys. lets calm down. no hard feelings here. we're all on the same team.


I think the heat is really getting to everyone now.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huntman21014*


Sorry for being off topic but Hueristic, do you actually own a TI-944A?!! I haven't seen a working one outside my school


Not anymore, But holds a special place in my heart.







Saw one on Fleabay for $50 last year, Pm'd the guy and we went down nostalgia lane for awhile but I didn't buy it as my house is full of systems and I need to cull the herd badly! Seriously I have been barely able to walk through my kitchen the last 8 months. I pulled out 6 systems and 3 monitors (Actually my neighbor carried them for me[how embarrassing]) and can now sit in my kitchen, I still have 2 tables set up there as a work bench because I cannot get to my work bench in the addition for various reasons









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


UPS man came way too early today,...


AT least he showed up at your house! #@%@#%@ They were supposed to have my PS here Monday and changed the address for some unknown reason and delivered it to the wrong place! Now the comment on the proof of delivery has been changed (The incorrect address has been edited out)! VERY shady.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Weee, 9,5k PPD for me (low level trash talking







) Slapped my "old" 4850 in my sister's rig (Sempron 2800+) as she will be afk for a week or so.

..be afraid! xD

Edit: http://nsip.ath.cx/web/summary.html


----------



## Inktfish

Thats more than me
;p


----------



## intelfan

Bump!

So close to the top 1000. Will be there in an hour or so.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Bump!

So close to the top 1000. Will be there in an hour or so.










You'll be surprised at how fast you climb the ranks, all of them 0 pointers are just going to fly by.

Are you folding 24/7? Got that quad running smp's? You could get another 4-5K with two vmware/smp and that would raise your 24average quite good.


----------



## intelfan

Not 24/7. It depends. Sometimes, I'll play GTA or something. The good thing is that I fold on 2 rigs. This one in sig and the family one equipped with a GSO. So one is almost always folding. I don't have VT so I don't fold on the quad. I've tried SMP and it is really slow.

#999


----------



## Hueristic

Code:


Code:


45  3,254  spaceballsrules     9,972  2,555  6,801  26,361  1,947,951  3,541
46 3,746 LicheLord +2 +4 9,467 1,247 3,252 26,416         1,734,966 3,557

SO my nemesis I got you by *16* WU's !!!!!!!

MOhahahahahaha.

I SHALL make up that 505ppd differance when I figure out why MY VT isn't working on the E6750 and get rid of the 2 uni's on there!

Don't make me have to break out all these uni cores and kill my power bill again!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Hueristic will not overtake me!
i have 2 months or so to get some more rigs up and going!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*










Hueristic will not overtake me!
i have 2 months or so to get some more rigs up and going!


*YOU WILL GO DOWN It is buT A MatteR Of timE!!!!*
Assimilation imminent!


----------



## jarble

I decided against the case so as soon as I get back from France Ill pick up gx2 and be on the home stretch










btw anyone else finding the current crop of 511's to be extra hot? I had to slap my 2amp datech fan on my gx2 (that fan is crazy over 10c temp drop) as it was in the 80's


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Code:


Code:


45  3,254  spaceballsrules     9,972  2,555  6,801  26,361  1,947,951  3,541
46 3,746 LicheLord +2 +4 9,467 1,247 3,252 26,416         1,734,966 3,557

SO my nemesis I got you by *16* WU's !!!!!!!

MOhahahahahaha.

I SHALL make up that 505ppd differance when I figure out why MY VT isn't working on the E6750 and get rid of the 2 uni's on there!

Don't make me have to break out all these uni cores and kill my power bill again!!! 


Bye bye


----------



## Hueristic

[email protected]%#@%# 511's


----------



## FtW 420

I've got 1 card sandwiched between 2 others, this afternoon in the hellish heat a 511 cooked it enough to make it throttle with the fan at 100%. I hit 93F in the house today...


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


[email protected]%#@%# 511's


I'm with Hueristic on this. I've had almost all 511s on my gtx+ today, good thing it handles the heat better than the gts.

edit: less than 19K before I exchange my wee little [email protected] pic. I sure wish I could afford a dup 260 and a psu at the same time.


----------



## Hueristic

NOW I've got all brand new 1888's. One 511 Eu'd on me last night. The first time for me. I'll have to leave the AC on high tonight.









HMM, now that I'm thinking of it. stanford should send all the 511's to wherever it's coldest!


----------



## Inktfish

...
T_t


----------



## Hueristic

Hey, does anyone have a PPD:Wattage ration for the 200 series cards? I'm wondering if the 8800gs(IE9600gso) are still the best ppd per KWH.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


NOW I've got all brand new 1888's. One 511 Eu'd on me last night. The first time for me. I'll have to leave the AC on high tonight.









HMM, now that I'm thinking of it. stanford should send all the 511's to wherever it's coldest!


Ya for sure Hueristic. My newer gts 250 fails at about 76-78C on these 511s but my older 9800gtx+ will top 80C and not have a problem. I even had to make profiles for RT to underclock the shaders/mem by two straps.







But at least it still gets it done.

And now I have to sell one of my two gpus today, just posted it on Kijjii, cause payday is a week away and my larder is reaching the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Ya for sure Hueristic. My newer gts 250 fails at about 76-78C on these 511s but my older 9800gtx+ will top 80C and not have a problem. I even had to make profiles for RT to underclock the shaders/mem by two straps.







But at least it still gets it done.

And now I have to sell one of my two gpus today, just posted it on Kijjii, cause payday is a week away and my larder is reaching the bottom of the barrel.


























Well I found the issue, apparently Rivatuner was not accepting my downclock. Never seen that before! Works fine after a reboot.

Comeing for you spaceballz!!!! After the foldathon I'll be loseing 4 uni's and adding 2 VM's! Hmm maybe 3, not sure I want to run a system 24/7 for one vm.


----------



## K092084

One card on 1 GX2 is reaching 98c, got the fan at max as well. Doesn't really help when all 4 gpu cores are running 511s.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


One card on 1 GX2 is reaching 98c, got the fan at max as well. Doesn't really help when all 4 gpu cores are running 511s.


I know what you mean even my wc 260 is pulling 60c







these wus should be baned...or come with some ear plugs so I can run my datech fan


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I know what you mean even my wc 260 is pulling 60c







these wus should be baned...or come with some ear plugs so I can run my datech fan










Odd part is that it doesn't EUE at all. Which is a good things, but I hate these WU's.


----------



## Hueristic

Wish we had a util to monitor the WU's and clock the card appropriately!

Now there's a good project for someone!


----------



## Boyboyd

If only i could get the 2nd half of my 295 working...


----------



## Inktfish

Send the 511's my way.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
*YOU WILL GO DOWN It is buT A MatteR Of timE!!!!*
Assimilation imminent!

bring it


----------



## jarble

trash









new (to me) psu got here today







popped a gt in the rig to keep my gx2 company


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I finally broke into the top 100 and have my sights set on a few folders ahead of me.....you know who you are.








I figure I will be #1 in about 385 years


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I finally broke into the top 100 and have my sights set on a few folders ahead of me.....you know who you are.








I figure I will be #1 in about 385 years









grats on the top 100 but your not passing me man


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


grats on the top 100 but your not passing me man










5.9 months and you shall be in my rear view mirrors.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
5.9 months and you shall be in my rear view mirrors.























we shall see


----------



## JoeyTB

My GTX285 is now here be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## el gappo

914 whoever you are your going down, and after that in getting a nice new 8800gt and im gona put a 8500gt to work for funzies. be more afraid yeah and some more


----------



## KSIMP88

el gappo, you can't touch this.









legoman786, that 800 spot is MINE.









I'll be taking the top 500 by next year.









If I have to, I will do a full conversion to Windows 7, with VMWARE.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=119432

Keep watching. I have another 1888 points coming in a few hours. And I have some new machines on the way.


----------



## JoeyTB

In two days I shall be in the top 1000


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


In two days I shall be in the top 1000










Stay away!!!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88* 
Stay away!!!









when my galaxy 8800gt gets here your having it, yes the one with the volt jumper.







your going DOWN


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
when my galaxy 8800gt gets here your having it, yes the one with the volt jumper.







your going DOWN

Don't worry. When I get a better cooler for this I might just volt mod it.








9800GTX+>8800GT

What's your 7750 PPD at?


----------



## JoeyTB

Muh ha ha 









I was too slow at getting a ss but it was over 10k


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## JoeyTB

Woot i'm in the to 1k now


----------



## Boyboyd

Woop i'm 26th for today's production on OCN. AND i've been lumbered with a load of 1888 pointers


----------



## Hueristic

1888's give decent PPD and when they all come in at once your ppd spikes! I had some nice 353's yesterday!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


1888's give decent PPD and when they all come in at once your ppd spikes! I had some nice 353's yesterday!

















Is that so? They just seem to take forever.

6:16 per step on a wu5913.


----------



## KSIMP88

I just lowered the voltage on my CPU from 1.5 to 1.375! Now I don't have to worry about the power and heat as much








Dell is setup on the console only to run small WUs
OSCAR is running the same as the Dell

MAKE WAY!

BTW, I'm now number 786. Chopes is part of my list of the next 7+ users I will pass today


----------



## FtW 420

Had a folding fail after installing Vista the other night, put XP back & have full production again. I'll be hitting the top 100 today & dropping some of you big dogs down in the ranks...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Had a folding fail after installing Vista the other night, put XP back & have full production again. I'll be hitting the top 100 today & dropping some of you big dogs down in the ranks...










VISTA SUX!


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*









VISTA SUX!


I find your language offensive.
Oh wait.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


I find your language offensive.
Oh wait.


















, SUX is an acronym! It means *S*uper *U*ber OS [*X* is short for OS].


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*









, SUX is an acronym! It means *S*uper *U*ber OS [*X* is short for OS].

















I see what you did there!


----------



## intelfan

I think I saw Sickened1 playing COD4 yesterday, instead of folding.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
I think I saw Sickened1 playing COD4 yesterday, instead of folding.









That means that you are slacking!
Get folding and give em some competition!
(Off to kick some Sickened1's ass in COD)


----------



## KSIMP88

...







I have to slow down to 20% on my rig, for the GPU and CPU. It gets too hot... 80*F house.


----------



## intelfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


That means that you are slacking!
Get folding and give em some competition!
(Off to kick some Sickened1's ass in COD)


I've been folding. I churned out two WUs yesterday. The server is called CTX ROTA.

http://www.gametracker.com/server_in...2.22.24:28960/


----------



## Hueristic

I was folding while playing warlords and forgot to downclock my card! W00ps. Reboot and repeat.


----------



## franz

Great avatar Hueristic. I didnt know they let you out during the day.









You guys just keep talking, when I pass you I will make it quick and painless.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Great avatar Hueristic. I didnt know they let you out during the day.









You guys just keep talking, when I pass you I will make it quick and painless.




























































:l achen:


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Great avatar Hueristic. I didnt know they let you out during the day.









You guys just keep talking, when I pass you I will make it quick and painless.









Oh...
I kinda recognise people by avatar.
Thought it was a new dude posting so thanks for pointing it out


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


...







I have to slow down to 20% on my rig, for the GPU and CPU. It gets too hot... 80*F house.


Hehe 1.1 months and you are mine


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Hehe 1.1 months and you are mine










Don't worry, I'm sure I'll come back to whoop you back to 2002.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


Don't worry, I'm sure I'll come back to whoop you back to 2002.










Down to 2.7 weeks omn nom nom on nom.

Will be getting my old 8600gt up folding next week


----------



## Piff James

Hey Franz you want me to fold one of my rigs under your name so it can be a challenge getting passed you??
I'm close to my million now everybody is gunna get it..
Not 455buick not you bro I dont want no problems..

Piff James AkA the little red guy coming to get yah


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piff James* 
Hey Franz you want me to fold one of my rigs under your name so it can be a challenge getting passed you??
I'm close to my million now everybody is gunna get it..
Not 455buick not you bro I dont want no problems..

Piff James AkA the little red guy coming to get yah

Oh were you planning on passing me? I didnt even notice you.









Nah I wont need your help or anything I will just start folding on my other GTX 260. That should cover the gap pretty well. Oh yeah I also have an E8600 at 4GHz im not folding on either. Maybe I can fire that up too and pass the rest of these slackers hogging the top 150 spots.

OH! and when my bedroom hits 100F because of the extra hardware, and my girlfriend finally loses all of her patience and shuts down my second rig. Then you can pass me.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piff James*


Hey Franz you want me to fold one of my rigs under your name so it can be a challenge getting passed you??
I'm close to my million now everybody is gunna get it..
Not 455buick not you bro I dont want no problems..

Piff James AkA the little red guy coming to get yah















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


OH! and when my bedroom hits 100F because of the extra hardware, and my girlfriend finally loses all of her patience and shuts down my second rig. Then you can pass me.[/COLOR]




















































:d evil:


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Down to 2.7 weeks omn nom nom on nom.

Will be getting my old 8600gt up folding next week










I'm back. We figured out the A/C problem, and temps are dropping over here. I'm gonna make you eat my dust and LIKE IT!!!









Don't worry, I'll make sure you see this. By the time you read this, I will have linked this post to your PM box.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


I'm back. We figured out the A/C problem, and temps are dropping over here. I'm gonna make you eat my dust and LIKE IT!!!









Don't worry, I'll make sure you see this. By the time you read this, I will have linked this post to your PM box.










Bah, well it's down to 2 weeks, but I will still pass you!


----------



## CL3P20

Im back in the 'fold'... brought a few GPU's online yesterday..8.5k PPD..nothing to shout about round here anymore..good solid start though, after a long vaca from the folding squad..


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Im back in the 'fold'... brought a few GPU's online yesterday..8.5k PPD..nothing to shout about round here anymore..good solid start though, after a long vaca from the folding squad..










Welcome back bud...









Now GET TO FOLDIN'...


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Welcome back bud...









Now GET TO FOLDIN'...









Your avatar goes perfect with the

Now GET FOLDIN'


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Im back in the 'fold'... brought a few GPU's online yesterday..8.5k PPD..nothing to shout about round here anymore..good solid start though, after a long vaca from the folding squad..













































:drun ken:



































:ch eers:





































HEY, LOOK! The ever-ready bunny is still going!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## CL3P20

Thanks for the warm welcome guys ..now, if I could just get these 4850's in my sig to a willing buyer..I can get back to some real PPD









*any interested takers..? Shameless plug for my FS thread


----------



## Hueristic

trying to sell an ATI in the [email protected] section!









Sorry Br0, Epic Fail!


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeyTB* 
Bah, well it's down to 2 weeks, but I will still pass you!
















seeing how this rig gets 7k ppd, and the other PCs I have folding, think again
EDIT: didn't look at the GTX 285, but It will take you a while.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


seeing how this rig gets 7k ppd, and the other PCs I have folding, think again
EDIT: didn't look at the GTX 285, but It will take you a while.


Down to 1.7 weeks hehe


----------



## KSIMP88

Here comes Linux

EDIT 1 oh, just got 1760 points

EDIT 2 Windows 7 is up and running the SMP and GPU2.


----------



## JoeyTB

My secret weapon has joined the fold









It's my old 8600gt but it will make my life easier overtaking you KSIMP88


----------



## wannabe_OC

That is all...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


That is all...































































































































:d rool:


----------



## kraygon

Team OCN kicked are butts this year







, so I am starting now to help my team give you guy's a run for the jaded monkey next year



























Will have the rack full by the time the next chimp challange rolls around

So watch out we are guning for ya









Kraygon


----------



## Maddog7771

Well I just got my second 260 so I should climb up the ranks pretty fast. If I keep up my current production I should hit 2mill in time for my birthday. Boy would that be a great birthday.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kraygon*


Team OCN kicked are butts this year







, so I am starting now to help my team give you guy's a run for the jaded monkey next year








...
Will have the rack full by the time the next chimp challange rolls around

So watch out we are guning for ya









Kraygon


VERY Nice! What team ru on?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maddog7771*


Well I just got my second 260 so I should climb up the ranks pretty fast. If I keep up my current production I should hit 2mill in time for my birthday. Boy would that be a great birthday.


----------



## hiiyah777

I should be in the top 50 by the end of this week! Woot!!

Look out everyone!


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kraygon* 
Team OCN kicked are butts this year







, so I am starting now to help my team give you guy's a run for the jaded monkey next year









Will have the rack full by the time the next chimp challange rolls around

So watch out we are guning for ya









Kraygon

I see the problem you are having.
The teamnumber should be 37726.
No problem


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
VERY Nice! What team ru on?
























Obviously the dreaded EVGApes.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


I should be in the top 50 by the end of this week! Woot!!

Look out everyone!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Obviously the dreaded EVGApes.


You sure he's not one of those pesky ruskies?


----------



## kraygon

EVGApes of course










Kraygon


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
You sure he's not one of those pesky ruskies?









What did you quote me for, Leatherneck?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


What did you quote me for, Leatherneck?


Cause you ugly Devil-Dog!
That was soo long ago I forgot!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Can't wait to get my two 285 gtx's folding along with my two 9800gtx's I am folding with now... Gotta get the rest of these pc's in my office folding too!


----------



## king_play334

Since this is friendly i say "My fold is better then yours"


----------



## franz

My folding brings all the boys to the yard,
And their like
It's better than yours,
Damn right it's better than yours,
I can teach you,
But I have to charge


----------



## markt




----------



## KSIMP88

hmmmm.... I'm experimenting here.... linux will be ready soon....








from 7000PPD to 8000PPD+??? at LEAST!


----------



## Hueristic

Been getting tons of errors on the vm. Bad mem stick And I'm too lazy to find out which one.


----------



## FtW 420

Hey Hueristic, I just noticed you fold as LicheLord. That's my new rank you're showing under your avatar...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
... That's my new rank ...


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Hey Hueristic, I just noticed you fold as LicheLord. That's my new rank you're showing under your avatar...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 























His subtle way of telling you he just passed you.







I say we take a roadtrip to his house and steal his WUs. And TP his house.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
His subtle way of telling you he just passed you.







I say we take a roadtrip to his house and steal his WUs. And TP his house.

! man one system down and this happens!!!














Ok you grab the keys and I'll get the







suits! Roadtrip!


----------



## PGT96AJT

I'm watching you FTW 420...you're creeping up on my radar


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PGT96AJT*


I'm watching you FTW 420...you're creeping up on my radar


----------



## KSIMP88

I'm having problems with the GPU client in Ubuntu, but the CPU one looks to be pushing over 2000PPD, after doing some manual PPD calculations.


----------



## JoeyTB

5 days Ksimp, 5 days


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


5 days Ksimp, 5 days


What's your PPD?


----------



## KSIMP88

I has a LINUX!

trying to figure out the best configuration now, CPU hits 2.4k, while the GPU hits 3.7k. I think running only the GPU client will yield better results.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


What's your PPD?


According to here Click it's 5,755 but that is probably taking into account my months of folding on my 8600gt


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


According to here Click it's 5,755 but that is probably taking into account my months of folding on my 8600gt


cough CPU stock cough raise ppd cough


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
cough CPU stock cough raise ppd cough

Can't motherboard won't oc, the things I need to change are greyed out in the bios.

Anyway back to looking at my average ppd looking at this graph its more like 6,500 ppd

Click..


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

5.9 DayZ Joey! *Here comes the aussies*


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeyTB* 
Can't motherboard won't oc, the things I need to change are greyed out in the bios.

What if you hit F1 when in the BIOS? It might unlock the "advanced features".


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

Look toward the bottom under OverClocking

This is for Joey's board

Quote:

Overclocking

# FSB Settings: 266MHz to 333MHz
# RAM Frequency: DDR2-533, DDR2-667, DDR2-800
# Memory Voltage Settings: 1.80V to 2.40V (in 0.05V steps)
# PCIe Voltage Settings: 1.50V to 1.80V (in 0.05V steps), 1.80V to 2.20V (in 0.1V steps)
# Multiplier Selection: Yes (unlocked CPUs only)

The P965 Neo has a severely limited BIOS with almost no overclocking features at all. Simple memory timing, voltage and core frequencies are just about all you can tweak and the absence of voltage controls for both CPU and chipset will tell you just where the board stands.
BTW PGT watch out i will catch up to where you are soon! *ignores fact you will be much higher by then*


----------



## hiiyah777

I'm so tired of these damn 511's! :swearing:


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Overclocking

# FSB Settings: 266MHz to 333MHz
# RAM Frequency: DDR2-533, DDR2-667, DDR2-800
# Memory Voltage Settings: 1.80V to 2.40V (in 0.05V steps)
# PCIe Voltage Settings: 1.50V to 1.80V (in 0.05V steps), 1.80V to 2.20V (in 0.1V steps)
# Multiplier Selection: Yes (unlocked CPUs only)

The P965 Neo has a severely limited BIOS with almost no overclocking features at all. Simple memory timing, voltage and core frequencies are just about all you can tweak and the absence of voltage controls for both CPU and chipset will tell you just where the board stands.


 Hardmods can help where the BIOS cannot







...so you need adjustable vcore and MCHv ...'eh?


----------



## KSIMP88

Oh SNAP!
Sorry JoeyTB. Maybe you will pass me for a second, but it looks like you will fall behind. 9800GTX>GTX 285, LOL


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeyTB* 
Can't motherboard won't oc, the things I need to change are greyed out in the bios.

Anyway back to looking at my average ppd looking at this graph its more like 6,500 ppd

Click..


Quote:


Originally Posted by *KSIMP88* 
Oh SNAP!
Sorry JoeyTB. Maybe you will pass me for a second, but it looks like you will fall behind. 9800GTX>GTX 285, LOL


It seems to me that Joey needs a new mobo!


----------



## JoeyTB

Mind sending me one?


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeyTB* 
Mind sending me one?









I have 3 rigs in my house.
One with an ancient AMD of my parents.
The Pentium 4 mobo of my brother, and the sig rig.
Doesn't fit


----------



## JoeyTB

But anyway im going on holiday now for a week so my computer will be turned off so it looks like I will not pass Ksimp


----------



## Inktfish

Extra challenge for you in the future








Have fun on holiday!


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*









But anyway im going on holiday now for a week so my computer will be turned off so it looks like I will not pass Ksimp










on holiday? perfect reason to leave it on, IMO.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Bye bye



















http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=402595

























































:s ozo:


----------



## FtW 420

Spaceballs go on vacation or something? I'll be passing him soon & he's not putting up much of a fight...


----------



## JoeyTB

Onm nom nom nom I'm back and eating wu's


----------



## KSIMP88

Welcome back! Now stay BACK.









pun intended

EDIT: I'm on a 2165 pointer with 1295 PPD for the CPU... hope I don't get anymore. I do the [email protected] 2250 PPD. 24 minutes left.


----------



## Hueristic

One of my SMP clients on a [email protected] says it's doing 4200ppd! Wierd 29% and it's only gone up. 1920 pointer.


----------



## hiiyah777

Top 50 in just a few more days!!!


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Top 50 in just a few more days!!!


what do you fold with?


----------



## Inktfish

Can someone stop Hiijah?
he is going way to fast!

*Flash*
hah speeding ticket!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Top 50 in just a few more days!!!






































:cheer s:









IF I keep getting these 4200ppd smp wu's I'll be right there with ya!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Can someone stop Hiijah?
he is going way to fast!

*Flash*
hah speeding ticket!


I'm UNSTOPPABLE!!!

Actually there's someone coming on my tail pretty quick and I don't know who he is. "ftw_420" is gonna pass me up in just a matter of weeks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*





































:cheer s:









IF I keep getting these 4200ppd smp wu's I'll be right there with ya!


Cheers Hueristic!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


what do you fold with?


Well, in the cooler months I'm able to throttle everything 100%, but I'm having to scale back this summer. But I have two rigs; main rig in the house and folding rig in the garage.

Garage: E1200 OC'd to 3.0 GHz (only folding at night if it gets below 75F)
2 XFX 8800GT XXX's (670 MHz stock clock) with Thermalright T-Rad2's, iandh custom RAMsinks, & two 100mmx12mm fans on each. (These GPU's fold 24/7)

Inside: Q6600 @ stock (not folding ATM)
2 Zotac 9800GT AMP!'s (700 MHz stock clock) with stock cooling. (Only GPU2 folds 24/7, GPU1 just folds at night)

Once I finish my case, I can move the Zotacs outside and the XFX's inside, and I'll be able to get more ventilation and possibly even squeeze a third card in. But in the meantime, this is the best I can do to fight the heat and poor ventilation in my crappy case.

Thanks for asking! (I'm more anal than most, so a simple answer of "4 8800GT's" wouldn't suffice for me, lol)


----------



## FtW 420

I'm folding in slow motion at the moment, got some new hardware & it just isn't being nice to me. Swapping around some mobos today, the gamers will hate me tomorrow. Core i7 bloodrage with 2 x gtx295s for the folding rig...
Should be back up on the ppd by the foldathon.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
...got some new hardware ... Core i7 bloodrage with 2 x gtx295s for the folding rig...
Should be back up on the ppd by the foldathon.


----------



## markt

I've been slacking a little on folding lately but I can feel oct/november coming. I'm taking it back to 100k+ ppd. I've been slam'd with work in the middle of a recession too,go figure...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I've been slacking a little on folding lately but I can feel oct/november coming. I'm taking it back to 100k+ ppd. I've been slam'd with work in the middle of a recession too,go figure...


What do you do? Repo Man?









Looking forward to that 100k!

LOOKS like I'll manage 5 more spots before Extreme N00b takes me down a notch!

Code:


Code:


BFRD               5  -172,415  7,883  09.06.09, 4pm / 3.1 Weeks
spaceballsrules 4 -115,037 8,529 08.29.09, 7am / 1.9 Weeks
Tufelhunden        3 -94,571 7,450 08.28.09, 12pm / 1.8 Weeks
The_Duke          2 -71,532 8,529 08.24.09, 5am / 1.2 Weeks
Ravin               1 -28,607 8,246 08.19.09, 7am / 3.5 Days
LicheLord                  0 0 0 --
Extreme_Newbie   -13 263,708 -10,391 09.10.09, 5am / 3.6 Weeks


----------



## hiiyah777

@ Hueristic:

"Run! Run! As fast as you can! You can't catch me! I'm whooping you in folding points!"


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


@ Hueristic:

"Run! Run! As fast as you can! You can't catch me! I'm whooping you in folding points!"











Slow and steady baby! I've been here since day one and I'll be here when your dust in the wind!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Slow and steady baby! I've been here since day one and I'll be here when your dust in the wind!
























Assuming that I'm going where?

I've still got you beat in the long haul.....I'm younger...you'll die first!!!!!


----------



## H3||scr3am

hit the 3 mil mark


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Assuming that I'm going where?

I've still got you beat in the long haul.....I'm younger...you'll die first!!!!!




















































Heaven doesn't want me and Hells afraid I'll take over!


----------



## Sickened1

Come here in 1-2 weeks once Ewiz ships out my 2 Zotac GTS 250's, ill be passing up everyone! They gonna be 24/7 folding in my rig. Im hoping for at LEAST 10k ppd from those. If not closer to 12-14k.


----------



## Hueristic

Ohh yeah! Bring it baby!


----------



## wierdo124

Cya later Iktinike


----------



## JoeyTB

Im just doing GPU folding now too lazy to mess about with trying to get smp to work again...


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeyTB* 
Im just doing GPU folding now too lazy to mess about with trying to get smp to work again...

aww.... too bad.
Maybe you have a chance.... My dad is cutting power at night. His bill was $208... whoopdeedoo. Can't wait to move out again. He wants to blame it all on my PC.


----------



## manolith

OMW to a million. at this rate i will be there at the end of october.


----------



## markt

Hueristic said:


> What do you do? Repo Man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to that 100k!
> 
> That would be ood recession job....


----------



## PUNK rock

Hello Top 100


----------



## JoeyTB

Anyone know why this has happend... I know the client is working but fahmon says no...


----------



## PGT96AJT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeyTB* 
Anyone know why this has happend... I know the client is working but fahmon says no...

Is this a new install?

I've been having troubles with a new install with one of my rigs that has an updated GPU2 client and FAHmon doesn't like to read it.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PUNK rock* 
Hello Top 100

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeyTB* 
Anyone know why this has happend... I know the client is working but fahmon says no...

Fahmon has a few quirks like that. try double clicking it to open the folder, then close the folder and refresh it.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Fahmon has a few quirks like that. try double clicking it to open the folder, then close the folder and refresh it.

Nope still nothing :/


----------



## Hueristic

did you change the sample rate? I use last 3 frames. The experimental one makes it almost impossible to get back in and change it for me so beware of that one. thr changeing to use all frames and then back to last 3.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hello all. Just had to drop by to say 1,000,518


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Hello all. Just had to drop by to say 1,000,518




































































2001081









You have the dubious distinction of being the first folder I have made a milestone thread for!

+Rep


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


1,000,518


























But my Fahmon is still broken







I tried everything and even updated it but nope.

Edit: Even HFM says no..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*

























But my Fahmon is still broken







I tried everything and even updated it but nope.

Edit: Even HFM says no..


If both clients say no then maybe the log files are not being updated? I really don't know what files they use. add another client and point it to the folder. not the work folder but the one above it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 












































2001081









You have the dubious distinction of being the first folder I have made a milestone thread for!

+Rep









Thanks for the thread!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Thanks for the thread!!!









:d I stole your weeh smiley!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

That's ok I have plenty!







o and









Also quit zapping me or else


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
That's ok I have plenty!







o and









Also quit zapping me or else










Quote:

Forums Extreme will take your forum to the extreme with our free extensive resources, including avatars, smilies, userbars, funny pics / pictures, and more!!!

Check back regularly for new content. *No hot linking please.*


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well I guess I should save them then.







Or they will send their armies of smiles after me.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
well I guess I should save them then.







Or they will send their armies of smiles after me.


----------



## wierdo124

I'm putting up a fight!!! Eclipse...can....not...pass me....


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I'm putting up a fight!!! Eclipse...can....not...pass me....


I've got you in my sights. just, need, to, line, it, up.


----------



## JoeyTB

looks like im getting the same ppd with just my 285 as I was doing with smp + 285, so its all good









And Ksimp even tho EOC says I won't overtake you ever now, looking at the numbers I will get you

Also the great thing is I can fold while playing TF2







so i'm folding pretty much 24/7 except for when im in Tf2 which is most of the time


----------



## Tank

I had to stop running the SMP because it kept causing me to have alot of exessive lag while trying to do my school work. but i still have my GPU folding so that helps. once im done with school work ill fire the smp back up.

its almost 5am and im still not done with school work







college is great but the work sucks


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


looks like im getting the same ppd with just my 285 as I was doing with smp + 285, so its all good









And Ksimp even tho EOC says I won't overtake you ever now, looking at the numbers I will get you

Also the great thing is I can fold while playing TF2







so i'm folding pretty much 24/7 except for when im in Tf2 which is most of the time










Go ahead.







Winter is going to be your downfall. I have to figure something out about the electricity over here.


----------



## JoeyTB

^^ go find a river and make your own hep


----------



## hiiyah777

WOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm in the top 50!!!

Alas, just a few more months and I'll have to stop folding completely for a while. At least I get to know that I was good enough for the top. And when I return, it will be with a vengeance! Next summer, it will be upgrade time, and I will be taking NO prisoners while climbing to the top 20!

So to all who pass me between now and then, let this be your message to enjoy your short-lived victory while it lasts, because believe me, it won't last!

MUAHAHAHAHA!










That is all.


----------



## Hueristic

So you'll have to change your handle to Cya777!









Hope your not stopping for some serious reason?

*Ohh yeah:* 22 hours *The Duke* and your mine! Mohahahahaha







:


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


So you'll have to change your handle to Cya777!









Hope your not stopping for some serious reason?

*Ohh yeah:* 22 hours *The Duke* and your mine! Mohahahahaha







:


Dude just go awol with that sword on everyone's farms that are ahead of you


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


So you'll have to change your handle to Cya777!









Hope your not stopping for some serious reason?

*Ohh yeah:* 22 hours *The Duke* and your mine! Mohahahahaha







:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Dude just go awol with that sword on everyone's farms that are ahead of you










Hey now,

I didn't do anything...lol

I'm sitting here chillin' with my garden not botherin' anybody...









*Moves garden into a panic room WITH central air*


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Hey now,

I didn't do anything...lol

I'm sitting here chillin' with my garden not botherin' anybody...









*Moves garden into a panic room WITH central air*


















ok everyone except OC


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## Vlasov_581

i'm getting some 787s now


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
i'm getting some 787s now

Same here...









All but 1 GPU is on a 787 and I LOVE THEM SO...


----------



## Hueristic

me2! all 787!

Hope this is good news!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

still like my 353's only getting ~5k with the 787 but I get 6777 on the 353's


----------



## manolith

i just have to post it..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manolith* 
i just have to post it..









LOL now only if you had done this on April 20th


----------



## Hueristic

Nice li ne there Manolith!


----------



## manolith

i will break a million at the begining of October.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hope your not stopping for some serious reason?


Deployment to the 'Stan in December....









But I'll return, and I'll be more powerful than ever!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


still like my 353's only getting ~5k with the 787 but I get 6777 on the 353's



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Deployment to the 'Stan in December....




























































:dev il:


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*



















































:dev il:


Yeah tell me about it....


----------



## wannabe_OC

Hmmm

I wonder what adding 2x GTX 295s to the garden will do...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Hmmm

I wonder what adding 2x GTX 295s to the garden will do...
























raise the wattage exponentially?


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Hmmm

I wonder what adding 2x GTX 295s to the garden will do...
























kill the plants.


----------



## JoeyTB

Will be in 1st place in 24.7 years, I must get working..


----------



## Chaos Assasson

wow i have gotten 9 787's in a row i will hopefully be in the top 1500 in a day or 2 
man i love free electricity


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


wow i have gotten 9 787's in a row i will hopefully be in the top 1500 in a day or 2 
man i love free electricity


Someone stole your avy, Or did you steal it?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


wow i have gotten 9 787's in a row i will hopefully be in the top 1500 in a day or 2 
man i love free electricity


same here, im begining to wonder if theres life outside of the 787's, lol


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Someone stole your avy, Or did you steal it?


idk and i dont care

and tank finally passed me in [email protected] rank


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


idk and i dont care

and tank finally passed me in [email protected] rank


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## jarble

I have found a new use for the gx2's







while folding 511's they make great hair dryers


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*




































































it is prob because im only gpu folding with my 9600 gt


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
it is prob because im only gpu folding with my 9600 gt

im only GPU folding myself, i gave up on the SMP because it slowed down my computer when doing my school work. so I only had the SMP running for a day and then the rest is all GPU.

Hopefully by the next time the site updates i will be in the top 1500


----------



## manolith

i just hit the top 300!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


im only GPU folding myself, i gave up on the SMP because it slowed down my computer when doing my school work. so I only had the SMP running for a day and then the rest is all GPU.

Hopefully by the next time the site updates i will be in the top 1500


your 9800 gtx+ is a better folding card too


----------



## wannabe_OC

Never thought I would see the day...









As temporary as it is, I have my 15 minutes of fame...


----------



## Tank

whoa nice numbers u getting there. what are u running?


----------



## jarble

#15 ppda


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Never thought I would see the day...









As temporary as it is, I have my 15 minutes of fame...



















VERY nice, But makes me wonder what happened to Buick?


----------



## manolith

NICE! im there too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


nice! Im there too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:d


----------



## mtbmike777

hahahahahaha 
your all my next leep conquests top 1500 here i come









The_Elite_Viper, Laforet, Tank41683
KingMaddog, silverwolf741, SSGCraig, //.DK 155, Artemis, PS3 36, the.hollow, Dalkain, Chaos_Assasson, Tyorik, Otis_Firefly ,tnalley27, WookieMan, SilverPotato, Alkaidia, Cepheus, Capshockey29


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


whoa nice numbers u getting there. what are u running?


Thanks...My FahMon link

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


#15 ppda










Saweet...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


VERY nice, But makes me wonder what happened to Buick?


Good question, I knew it wouldn't last long...This last update he took back his rightful place...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


NICE! im there too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


hahahahahaha 
your all my next leep conquests top 1500 here i come









The_Elite_Viper, Laforet, Tank41683
KingMaddog, silverwolf741, SSGCraig, //.DK 155, Artemis, PS3 36, the.hollow, Dalkain, Chaos_Assasson, Tyorik, Otis_Firefly ,tnalley27, WookieMan, SilverPotato, Alkaidia, Cepheus, Capshockey29










Come on up and join us, it's rather comfy...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Good question, I knew it wouldn't last long...This last update he took back his rightful place...










Also begs to question "How many times did you have to hit refresh to get that screenie!


----------



## Riks

can anyone join this team?, the hh one has kinda died


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riks* 
can anyone join this team?, the hh one has kinda died

Yes, Do you know how to enter team number and username?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riks* 
can anyone join this team?, the hh one has kinda died


----------



## manolith

yay we have anotherone!


----------



## Riks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Yes, Do you know how to enter team number and username?

i do indeed, i'll join soon if hh doesn't pick up


----------



## intelfan

School starts tomorrow so I'm dramatically reducing my folding time.


----------



## hiiyah777

So I'm gonna have to grind all my folding to a screeching halt once I reach the 3,000,000 point mark.









Sorry all, I'll re-join next summer. By then I'll upgrade and hopefully get in the top 20. In the interim, congratulations to all who pass me! (Albeit your victory will be short-lived)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
So I'm gonna have to grind all my folding to a screeching halt once I reach the 3,000,000 point mark.









Sorry all, I'll re-join next summer. By then I'll upgrade and hopefully get in the top 20. In the interim, congratulations to all who pass me! (Albeit your victory will be short-lived)

I think I'll have to be laying off just when you get back.









Folding since 2000/2001 and this spring is my target to get outta this country and retire on a beach.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
hahahahahaha
your all my next leep conquests top 1500 here i come









The_Elite_Viper, Laforet, Tank41683
KingMaddog, silverwolf741, SSGCraig, //.DK 155, Artemis, PS3 36, the.hollow, Dalkain, Chaos_Assasson, Tyorik, Otis_Firefly ,tnalley27, WookieMan, SilverPotato, Alkaidia, Cepheus, Capshockey29









thats the first few....... by end of the day i should be there!!!


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
thats the first few....... by end of the day i should be there!!!

Catch me if you can














Clicky


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
Catch me if you can














Clicky
















mwahahahahahahahahahahahaha gonna get ya!!!!


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
mwahahahahahahahahahahahaha gonna get ya!!!!























im sure ya will, your using two cards to my one....wait til i set up my other cars, then we see if u still catch me


----------



## eclipseaudio4

:turd: ChickenInferno is getting too close good thing I am done playing with my system for a while







L8r.


----------



## JoeyTB

Had to post this Ksimp ( I know you are not folding at full capacity and whatnot)


----------



## reedo

alright yall, when my sig rig fires back up yall are in trouble, and on a sad note ksimp got himself banned


----------



## JoeyTB

Huh what when?!?!?!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


thats the first few....... by end of the day i should be there!!!


Takeing Names and kicking Butt! Nice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


alright yall, when my sig rig fires back up yall are in trouble, and on a sad note ksimp got himself banned


Weird, I didn't even know who it was.









Nice to see a new batch of guys climbing the ranks!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
thats the first few....... by end of the day i should be there!!!

i will be in the top 1500 once eoc updates and adds my last 787 i did


----------



## Hueristic

Hey Reedo your not talking about ksimp88 are you?


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hey Reedo your not talking about ksimp88 are you?


assuming yes
you know any other ksmips?

The one who could lick his nose in the off topic forum.


----------



## Hueristic

I had to search the name, I just remembered from the avatar!







that's a bummer he seemed like an OK guy to me.


----------



## Inktfish

transformers/megabotthing avatar AFAIK.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
transformers/megabotthing avatar AFAIK.

Yeah, I don't know which one but it looked like a taxi. I'm gonna miss that guy.

Is it a perm ban? What happened? I did a search but couldn't find anything.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
hahahahahaha
your all my next leep conquests top 1500 here i come









The_Elite_Viper, Laforet, Tank41683
KingMaddog, silverwolf741, SSGCraig, //.DK 155, Artemis, PS3 36, the.hollow, Dalkain, Chaos_Assasson, Tyorik, Otis_Firefly ,tnalley27, WookieMan, SilverPotato, Alkaidia, Cepheus, Capshockey29









right back on track since my massive hiccup this afternoon, few more to cross off the list

I'M Coming To GetYa


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I had to search the name, I just remembered from the avatar!







that's a bummer he seemed like an OK guy to me.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
transformers/megabotthing avatar AFAIK.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Yeah, I don't know which one but it looked like a taxi. I'm gonna miss that guy.

Is it a perm ban? What happened? I did a search but couldn't find anything.

Geez. I cant believe you nerds dont know your transformers.







His avatar was bumblebee. Not the old school VW Beetle from the cartoons, but the newer Camaro from the movies.

Pathetic. Now get back to folding. This thread is way OT.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

franz I'm coming for ya! I may not be on the radar yet but that's because my avg is messed up.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


franz I'm coming for ya! I may not be on the radar yet but that's because my avg is messed up.










how can you be coming for him your already ranked lower than he is


----------



## Hueristic

This was transformers in my day!

  
 YouTube - Shogun Warrior 1978 commercial


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hey Reedo your not talking about ksimp88 are you?


yes i am, he got very angry and purposefully defied the tos with the intent of being banned, and was. (he was not very polite about it either) and on that note, when my psu gets here from wuttz ill have two 4890s pumpin out what ppd they can


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
franz I'm coming for ya! I may not be on the radar yet but that's because my avg is messed up.

Lmao. How do you figure that? I have 3 GTS you have 2.







Just wait till Naf gets back from his vacation. I will leave you all in the dust.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 







how can you be coming for him your already ranked lower than he is

Yeah that is confusing. I fold with 2 user names. OCNFranz for the Team Competiiton and just franz for my main folding rig. The one you see in the avatar is the lower producing account.

This is my real score.









I am waiting for Chipp to give me my millionaire badge. That would really confuse people.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


right back on track since my massive hiccup this afternoon, few more to cross off the list

I'M Coming To GetYa










are folding on both your gpu's and your prob not going to pass tank.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Lmao. How do you figure that? I have 3 GTS you have 2.







Just wait till Naf gets back from his vacation. I will leave you all in the dust.









Yeah that is confusing. I fold with 2 user names. OCNFranz for the Team Competiiton and just franz for my main folding rig. The one you see in the avatar is the lower producing account.

This is my real score.









I am waiting for Chipp to give me my millionaire badge. That would really confuse people.









Yeah I was looking at your other account(the one that has you at like 107) but missed the graph showing you can put out 24k or more.


----------



## Vlasov_581

yay the 511s are back







...........


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


yay the 511s are back







...........

















Looks like they haven't hit the East Coast yet. Maybe the jet stream will push them up to Canada.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Lmao. How do you figure that? I have 3 GTS you have 2.







Just wait till Naf gets back from his vacation. I will leave you all in the dust.









Yeah that is confusing. I fold with 2 user names. OCNFranz for the Team Competiiton and just franz for my main folding rig. The one you see in the avatar is the lower producing account.

This is my real score.









I am waiting for Chipp to give me my millionaire badge. That would really confuse people.









Oh... that's just mean.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


yay the 511s are back







...........

















Not here yet still doing 787's. I did have a 472 earlier tho.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Not here yet still doing 787's. I did have a 472 earlier tho.


I wish i could reload mine. i have a 1888 and they take forever it seems


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


I wish i could reload mine. i have a 1888 and they take forever it seems










Yeah they take me ~8hrs annoying little buggers!


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Yeah they take me ~8hrs annoying little buggers!


yeah same here, is there any way i can force it to load a new Wu?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


yeah same here, is there any way i can force it to load a new Wu?


Open the GPU folding folder and delete the work folder and the fahcores. (Need to turn off the GPU client first though)

And I've got 3 1888s today aswell... first time I've had them in nearly a week. I'm gonna miss those 787s


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Open the GPU folding folder and delete the work folder and the fahcores. (Need to turn off the GPU client first though)

And I've got 3 1888s today aswell... first time I've had them in nearly a week. I'm gonna miss those 787s










i tried tat but now i keep getting errors


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
i tried tat but now i keep getting errors









What errors?


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What errors?

it would say downloading new core, but then it says download error, will retry


----------



## zodac

Restart the client? If not, then it's not worth the time to fix it so just reinstall the client.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Restart the client? If not, then it's not worth the time to fix it so just reinstall the client.

i just restarted my computer and it works now. all that just for a new WU and its another damn 1888


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
i just restarted my computer and it works now. all that just for a new WU and its another damn 1888









That's unlucky. You could try deleting the files again







, but somehow I think you'll leave it.


----------



## Tank

yeah, im just leaving it alone.my luck it will keep hapening and then i will never get any sleep...like that matters im up all the time as it is









time to start setting up my other computer now


----------



## JoeyTB

Woot top 500!









Now for the top 400


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Woot top 500!









Now for the top 400


Crank dat foldin' rig...Looking good bud...


----------



## SlicketyRickety

All my friends call me bear claw
The village cheiftin is my paw-paw
He gets his orders from my maw-maw
She makes him walk the line

You can find me in my wigwam
Ill be beatin on my tom-tom
Pull out the pipe and smoke you some
Hey and pass it around


----------



## Inktfish

I find my battlesong way more awesome!
http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


I find my battlesong way more awesome!
http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/


Hahahaha thats great


----------



## denrocks2

I'm now in the top 2k









I don't know if I worded that right, i'm #1997, will be higher once the site is updated.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denrocks2* 
I'm now in the top 2k









I don't know if I worded that right, i'm #1997, will be higher once the site is updated.

o yea well im 1337


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
o yea well im 1337

I'm 1311


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denrocks2* 
I'm now in the top 2k









eat my dust









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I'm 1311































im gunning ya down tank im a coming!!!!!!!


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
o yea well im 1337

Well I won't tell you where I am at but it is a bit higer than your number. I'm gonna get back to 20K again this month, I can feel it.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

As G-byte said I also am a bit higher. 
Come and get me!
*wishing for 20k*


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


eat my dust









im gunning ya down tank im a coming!!!!!!!

























your running two card, im back down to my single 9800GTX+... my 8500GT's died on me- both of them


----------



## denrocks2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
eat my dust









im gunning ya down tank im a coming!!!!!!!
















You kidding me brah? I'm about to hook up my other computer to over double my PPD.

I'm at about 1900 now. I'll be in the 1800's by the next update.


----------



## CL3P20

testing mod'd 9800GTX for PPD currently







...should make a useful addition to the farm


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i am currently 1396 but when [email protected] updates next i will be at 1386


----------



## hiiyah777

First post on the 600th page! WOOT!!

EDIT: Dammit! You punks all had to post at the same time as me, didn't you?!?!


----------



## Vlasov_581

OCN top 10 woot!....now let's see if i can stay there.......what's this?....oooh another 8800GS.....hmmm now where is that empty pcie lane i saw earlier







......


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 







your running two card, im back down to my single 9800GTX+... my 8500GT's died on me- both of them









why is it everyones convinced i'm using 2 cards, when if anyone read my posts properly would know ive only ever [email protected] on 1 so far!!!! PPD 5000 atm









so it will make it even more sweet to pass ya


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
OCN top 10 woot!....now let's see if i can stay there.......what's this?....oooh another 8800GS.....hmmm now where is that empty pcie lane i saw earlier







......


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
why is it everyones convinced i'm using 2 cards, when if anyone read my posts properly would know ive only ever [email protected] on 1 so far!!!! PPD 5000 atm









so it will make it even more sweet to pass ya























I'm currently ranked 1296 and going lower.....catch me if you can. my card is pumping out 6414ppd's right now


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 





















I'm currently ranked 1296 and going lower.....catch me if you can. my card is pumping out 6414ppd's right now

ha arh i love a challenge


----------



## technoredneck95

WOOH! Got into the top 1,000 this week. Currently ranked 954 and going down!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


testing mod'd 9800GTX for PPD currently







...should make a useful addition to the farm


dum dum dum


----------



## hiiyah777

Once I hit my 3,000,000 mark, I'm going to be selling a few cards. Kind of a bittersweet feeling. But at least I'll be able to have some of the good stuff when I get back next summer!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Once I hit my 3,000,000 mark, I'm going to be selling a few cards. Kind of a bittersweet feeling. But at least I'll be able to have some of the good stuff when I get back next summer!









:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swea ring::swearing:

OK guys put win7x64 and the 190.22's on one system last night and preliminary results show ppd increase from xp32sp3 w/th 185.66

Code:



Code:


Project : 5912
 Core    : Unknown
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 1888

 -- Crypt-EVGA [email protected] 720/1836/1000 XP32SP3 185.66 -Lichelord --

 Min. Time / Frame : 5mn 37s  - 4840.45 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 6mn 18s  - 4315.43 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 -- Necropolis-EVGA [email protected] 700/1750/1000 XP32SP3 185.66  -Lichelord --

 Min. Time / Frame : 6mn 46s  - 4017.81 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 6mn 56s  - 3921.23 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 -- Infected-EVGA [email protected] 700/1750/1000 XP32SP3 186.18  -Lichelord --

 Min. Time / Frame : 6mn 53s  - 3949.71 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 6mn 54s  - 3940.17 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame

 -- Chasm-EVGA [email protected]/1750/1000 Win7-x64  190.22 -Lichelord --

 Min. Time / Frame : 5mn 41s  - 4783.67 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 8mn 23s  - 3243.01 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 8mn 09s  - 3335.85 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 7mn 11s  - 3784.76 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 10mn 36s  - 2564.83 ppd


----------



## CL3P20

Gotta see if this GTX has anything moar left in it... currently at 7200 PPD with 5772 WU







...having trouble with shaders past 2106mhz though...could still be voltage at this point, I am still tweaking clock speeds on stock GPUv.

so far.. 1x 9800GTX is doing 115% more PPD than Xfired 4850's at 850mhz core...rofl


----------



## Vlasov_581

wow........just installed 190.62s and got almost a 1200PPD increase from all the GPUs overall with those drivers


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I'm coming 4 ya guys!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Well I won't tell you where I am at but it is a bit higer than your number. I'm gonna get back to 20K again this month, I can feel it.

I don't think anyone got the joke, i put 1337 as in leet lol, im 99 you will neva catch meh


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


I don't think anyone got the joke, i put 1337 as in leet lol, im 99 you will neva catch meh










We got it! We was just ignoring you!


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey fellers, are you guys seeing a PPD increase from the new 190.xx driver? I'm still using the 185.xx driver. Been lazy what can I say. But I have noticed that since that driver was released that I got a good PPD increase even using the old drivers. Weird......

Anyway, what kind of PPD you guys think I could get out of my 4870's?


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Hey fellers, are you guys seeing a PPD increase from the new 190.xx driver? I'm still using the 185.xx driver. Been lazy what can I say. But I have noticed that since that driver was released that I got a good PPD increase even using the old drivers. Weird......

Anyway, what kind of PPD you guys think I could get out of my 4870's?

I know i got about a 1k PPD increase switching to the newest driver. and thats using the same Wu that was originally crunching away at. before i updated i was getting roughly 3500PPDs and after im getting around 5500...and depending on the Wu i get a major bump in the output.....long live the 787's lol

right now im puting out 6071ppd on a 787, i never got that when i had the old driver, not even close to it


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I know *i got about a 1k PPD increase switching to the newest driver.* and thats using the same Wu that was originally crunching away at. before i updated i was getting roughly 3500PPDs and after im getting around 5500...and depending on the Wu i get a major bump in the output.....long live the 787's lol

right now im puting out 6071ppd on a 787, i never got that when i had the old driver, not even close to it

The funny thing is, the same day these drivers were released, I got a similar bump using the old drivers.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Hey fellers, are you guys seeing a PPD increase from the new 190.xx driver? I'm still using the 185.xx driver. Been lazy what can I say. But I have noticed that since that driver was released that I got a good PPD increase even using the old drivers. Weird......

Anyway, what kind of PPD you guys think I could get out of my 4870's?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


The funny thing is, the same day these drivers were released, I got a similar bump using the old drivers.










I think the bump was the 787's came out at the same time and the 511's were scaled back. So that could be the bump you noticed.

W0W I just went to check and the win7/190.xx setup is down. Good thing you asked lol. BRB


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I'm coming 4 ya guys!


You may have passed me now, but my monster is coming together and I'm sure you won't be able to stand up to its 24K+ PPD.









It's going to be like Neal Patrick Harris; a nice guy at first but then he eats your babies.


----------



## Hueristic

I must be OLD, who is neal Patrick Harris? And no I'm not gonna google it!


----------



## ChickenInferno

It's Doogie Howser MD!


----------



## Hueristic

LOLz, never saw it.


----------



## ChickenInferno

I was actually watching Harold and Kumar Escape from Gitmo this afternoon. For a ******ed comedy it's great.

He makes a 10 minute cameo.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


We got it! We was just ignoring you!










Poor old H3llscr3am, he's been on my radar listed as 5.x days







for at least 3 days now. But he is putting out double of my ppd so it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Poor old H3llscr3am, he's been on my radar listed as 5.x days







for at least 3 days now. But he is putting out double of my ppd so it is only a matter of time.










Sounds serious! Man the bollworks!


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

Wait till my 2 x GX2s come in


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
You may have passed me now, but my monster is coming together and I'm sure you won't be able to stand up to its 24K+ PPD.









It's going to be like Neal Patrick Harris; a nice guy at first but then he eats your babies.

Yeah I noticed you were down. Which scared me because I figured that ment something was coming.







That Ok tho Once winter gets here I will be throwing some new blood into my rig.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I think the bump was the 787's came out at the same time and the 511's were scaled back. So that could be the bump you noticed.

W0W I just went to check and the win7/190.xx setup is down. Good thing you asked lol. BRB









Perhaps you're right.

What do y'all think I could get out of my 4870's??? Anyone, Bueller anyone?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
I was actually watching Harold and Kumar Escape from Gitmo this afternoon. For a ******ed comedy it's great.

He makes a 10 minute cameo.

Yeah it was a pretty funny movie. Although I was like







when they went to the whorehouse, because he's gay and all.
But where they smoked down with G.W.Bush was funny as hell.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i got a 150ppd boost swithin to the ne 190.62 drivers of coarse that on a new win7pro install after my rig being down last night


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

4890s get <4k PPD at stock so probably in the area of 3k ppd give or take


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well I decided to try the 190.62 drivers so I will let you know If I see any improvement.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*


4890s get <4k PPD at stock so probably in the area of 3k ppd give or take


 thanks chief.









I might get them folding as well....... then I'd be in the top20 producers









On a side note.... I just broke 1,000,000


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well On a 787 I have seen a 50ppd increase.

And congrats BlackOmega







:


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well On a 787 I have seen a 50ppd increase.

And congrats BlackOmega







:

Thanks Bro!


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

Grats, now i have to overtake you


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*











Wait till my 2 x GX2s come in










Eww. the gauntlet hits the floor!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i got a 150ppd boost swithin to the ne 190.62 drivers of coarse that on a new win7pro install after my rig being down last night


@#[email protected][email protected]##@







The Win7 I got from Technet went down and says the damn keys a fake. :swearing: I swear I hate M$.

Is reverting back to XP32sp3 gonna be a problem from RC7100? Anyone?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


I just broke 1,000,000










WTG!


----------



## manolith

have not been able to fold the past 2 days because of overheating issues. today after i will clean my video cards and hopefuly i can restart again.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Yeah I noticed you were down. Which scared me because I figured that ment something was coming.







That Ok tho Once winter gets here I will be throwing some new blood into my rig.









Yep I pretty much sold off everything I had and went i7 (10K PPD) and bought an additional GTX 280 (14K+ Total). At this point if I was going to throw more into my rig, it would have to be a DX11 card if they fold better than the current cards or just buy another rig....Hmm maybe I should just buy another rig.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Yeah it was a pretty funny movie. Although I was like







when they went to the whorehouse, because he's gay and all.
But where they smoked down with G.W.Bush was funny as hell.

Just think about Kal Penn having the 3-way with his ex-gf and a bag of weed.... he is now the Associate Director of the White House Office of Public Liaison


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hmmm I wonder what my AMD 965 could do @ 4.0


----------



## mtbhrd

Back to college, in a AC'd room. You know what that means..

Folding again! Almost to 500,000p









Also, boost it back from 4.01 to 4.28 ghz!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbhrd* 
Back to college, in a AC'd room. You know what that means..

Folding again! Almost to 500,000p









Also, boost it back from 4.01 to 4.28 ghz!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


We got it! We was just ignoring you!


















I wish i had a chopping avatar id chop you back


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*









I wish i had a chopping avatar id chop you back

















LOLZ, N2 made it for me.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*


Grats, now i have to overtake you










 O its on!







according to EOC, you'll overtake me in......a little over 4 months







I suppose I could get my 4870's folding, then you'd never overtake me ..... well, unless you upgraded your hardware.


----------



## VincentJ

Got my second 9600GT working. Cruising along at 9-10k PPD.


----------



## hiiyah777

So I shut down my dedicated folding rig in the garage over the weekend. I disassembled the rig altogether to get ready to sell some stuff.

The residual good work units on my rig in the house gave me a deceptive feeling that my impact wouldn't be that bad. And then yesterday reality set in:



















Stopping folding sucks, and I think I'm suffering withdrawal symptoms. I find myself wanting to put it back together and get "just a few more work units!"

On the plus side, I managed to get almost 3,000,000 points in only one year of folding! On the downside, once I hit that 3M-point mark, I'll be quitting cold-turkey until next summer.

I feel like I'm losing a little part of me, lol.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Swapped out 2x 9800 GX2s for 2x GTX 295s...Just need to check the UPS(I think it's too small for the rig) out so I can OC these to get MOAR PPD...


----------



## Valicious

I had plans for setting up several quad-GX2 folding rigs in my apartment this Fall (Family Housing has free power), but medical bills stomped that idea into sidewalk grease









Gonna have to settle with just slooowly moving up the ranks at 30kppd..

Are GX2s still the best way to go for farms?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I had plans for setting up several quad-GX2 folding rigs in my apartment this Fall (Family Housing has free power), but medical bills stomped that idea into sidewalk grease









Gonna have to settle with just slooowly moving up the ranks at 30kppd..

Are GX2s still the best way to go for farms?


So far they are still the way to go as far as I can tell from the PPD database. Now when the new 300 series cards come out I am sure they will be some folding monsters!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

im 1337
and i thought mtbmike777 was going to pass me along time ago


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Swapped out 2x 9800 GX2s for 2x GTX 295s...Just need to check the UPS(I think it's too small for the rig) out so I can OC these to get MOAR PPD...

I can put those 9800 GX2 to good usefor ya


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


I can put those 9800 GX2 to good usefor ya










agreed! I got open slots


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Swapped out 2x 9800 GX2s for 2x GTX 295s...Just need to check the UPS(I think it's too small for the rig) out so I can OC these to get MOAR PPD...


I have 5 open slots, I could definitely put those GX2s to good use. I also get free electricity, so I can fold c24/7 and have the AC at max all day without costing me a cent.

I can certainly adopt any GX2s if folding is making your power bill too high.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I have 5 open slots, I could definitely put those GX2s to good use. I also get free electricity, so I can fold c24/7 and have the AC at max all day without costing me a cent.

I can certainly adopt any GX2s if folding is making your power bill too high.


You should check to see if you can adopt the community project. IIRC there was an issue with it.

So is your connection all set now? have you taken care of BlueDevil? I know you have been swamped, so not pushing just wondering if your all setup/caught-up and able to take a breather?


----------



## wannabe_OC

I don't pay an electric bill...Military housing ftw...









I may sell off a few folding goodies...

2x GX2s, Q6600/G0, 2x 8800GS SCs and some RAM...

Got it in the appraisals section but noone wants to help me out...lol


----------



## Boss Hog

I'll be able to get my little folding logo soon


----------



## PUNK rock

I think this 2nd 9800GX2 will help me just a bit... come on 2 million


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


I don't pay an electric bill...Military housing ftw...









I may sell off a few folding goodies...

2x GX2s, Q6600/G0, 2x 8800GS SCs and some RAM...

Got it in the appraisals section but noone wants to help me out...lol


I will apprise, GX2 $50 each to me


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I will apprise, GX2 $50 each to me

















55 bucks each to me


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


55 bucks each to me










ok I'll go $60


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
ok I'll go $60
















$75 each to me








*bats eyelashes* pleeeeassse?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
You should check to see if you can adopt the community project. IIRC there was an issue with it.

So is your connection all set now? have you taken care of BlueDevil? I know you have been swamped, so not pushing just wondering if your all setup/caught-up and able to take a breather?










Yup, sent out the 275 a few days ago. He should get it today.


----------



## CL3P20

Hey guys...I am getting ready to construct my first folding rack...gotta sweet 5 shelf cabinet at my office that needs to be filled... Im starting it with a Zotac matx/E7400 ...i have several Nvidia GPU's to stuff in the rack, but am in need of some moar mobo's! Anyone got any 750/780's up for grabs..? Just thought I'd put the feelers out here...the FS section is a mess with threads!


----------



## nafljhy

i still have 1x p6n left for you.


----------



## Riks

ok i'm in *dance*


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riks*


ok i'm in *dance*


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riks*


ok i'm in *dance*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*












I thought i was the only one who was lost


----------



## VincentJ

10k+ ppd yay

Pic is a little small.


----------



## markt

Just added 5 gpu's back to the farm, cheap one's though...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Just added 5 gpu's back to the farm, cheap one's though...


You are a maniac! I like that in a person


----------



## hiiyah777

Can someone please tell me what kind of PPD to expect for the highest stock 260 Core 216 as well as what to expect out of the best 275 (I'm thinking the EVGA 275 FTW).

I can't seem to find the info anywhere, and I know all of you guys are the pros.

Thanks!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Can someone please tell me what kind of PPD to expect for the highest stock 260 Core 216 as well as what to expect out of the best 275 (I'm thinking the EVGA 275 FTW).

I can't seem to find the info anywhere, and I know all of you guys are the pros.

Thanks!


I don't know myself, But I thought you were shipping out?


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I don't know myself, But I thought you were shipping out?


Not until the end of November-ish.

I'm trying to sell all of my cards now and get down to a single card. That way when I get back, I'll have a decent single card I can buy a couple of "partners" for and set to fold in the garage 24/7. That way I can take less of a hit on my G92 cards now than I would next summer and get a little more return on my investment (as well as de-clutter the house just a little bit more).

Anyway, if I can buy my next card now, then I can effectively unhook and sell the two that are running inside here. Either way though, I've decided that 3,000,000 is going to be my stopping point. But if I got the new card before that mark, I could still use it to push me to that edge.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Hueristic*   You are a maniac! I like that in a person   
You said a    
 YouTube - Flashdance - Maniac  



 
 ?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

funny how they focused on her behind.


----------



## FtW 420

A 275 should be a bit better folder than a 260, the 275 has 240 shader processors compared to 216 as well as a higher stock shader clock (don't know how well it overclocks compared to a 260).
There's this thread: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...abase-now.html
but not many 275s in there.


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


A 275 should be a bit better folder than a 260, the 275 has 240 shader processors compared to 216 as well as a higher stock shader clock (don't know how well it overclocks compared to a 260).
There's this thread: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...abase-now.html
but not many 275s in there.


I was leaning toward the 275 for those very reasons that you specified.

I was looking at that database earlier and couldn't find much substantiating evidence. That's why I resorted here. What are you using? You're getting some insane points and you whizzed right by me out of nowhere!

I have a thread open here in case anyone would like to discuss more in detail about it.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


funny how they focused on her behind.










Havent really looked at the video.
I'm trusting youtube that it doesn't get me warnings/infractions ><


----------



## FtW 420

I'm running 2 rigs, the folder has 2 x 295s & the sig rig has 3 x 285s. A 295 is basically 2 x 275s on 1 board.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I'm running 2 rigs, the folder has 2 x 295s & the sig rig has 3 x 285s. A 295 is basically 2 x 275s on 1 board.


that should explain your folding rank... o.o


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I'm running 2 rigs, the folder has 2 x 295s & the sig rig has 3 x 285s. A 295 is basically 2 x 275s on 1 board.


Didn't realize that about the 295s, nice to know!

And no wonder you breezed by. Great setup!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I'm running 2 rigs, the folder has 2 x 295s & the sig rig has 3 x 285s. A 295 is basically 2 x 275s on 1 board.

I'm running two rigs too. My main computer has a phenom 9950 and 2x9800GX2s, and my other one (my bf "thinks" it's his







) has a phenom 9850 and 1x9800GX2.

I really need to add something to keep some of these bums from passing me







, I'll scroll on over to ebay and see if I can pick up a cheap GX2. I'm trying to wait until the 300-series comes out until I drop the thousand or so dollars I have set aside for a farm.


----------



## hiiyah777

Check out the 260 deal I just posted, in case anyone's interested in adding on.....

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...-216-ocv3.html


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I'm running two rigs too. My main computer has a phenom 9950 and 2x9800GX2s, and my other one (my bf "thinks" it's his







) has a phenom 9850 and 1x9800GX2.

I really need to add something to keep some of these bums from passing me







, I'll scroll on over to ebay and see if I can pick up a cheap GX2. I'm trying to wait until the 300-series comes out until I drop the thousand or so dollars I have set aside for a farm.


I have been watching them and I have seen them go for as cheap as $105


----------



## karnak

Just crossed the 300k threshold.

My wifes 9600GSO seems to get way better PPD than my 4850, that sound right? I seem to remember hearing Nvidia cards simply fold better pound for pound.

Soon to be in the top 500

/friendly trash talk


----------



## CL3P20

Yeah..on its worst day..the 96SP GSO, will produce as much as the OC'd 4850 on its best







... I just got rid of my 4850's...back to the green for the Doc.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

In case you guys have not seen it. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...der-strap.html


----------



## karnak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Yeah..on its worst day..the 96SP GSO, will produce as much as the OC'd 4850 on its best







... I just got rid of my 4850's...back to the green for the Doc.











While she may have the folding edge, I still rule the roost in terms of 3d performance. Nevermind she only plays sims 3 while I stay semi-current.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karnak*


While she may have the folding edge, I still rule the roost in terms of 3d performance. Nevermind she only plays sims 3 while I stay semi-current.


Definitely...but that gets up little-to-no-where in this thread my friend..


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
You said a ... Maniac?

NOW, how long have you been waiting for someone to say that!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *karnak* 
My wifes 9600GSO seems to get way better PPD than my 4850, that sound right? I seem to remember hearing Nvidia cards simply fold better pound for pound.

Yup, you need to Dn upgrade your card to a 8800gs.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Definitely...but that gets up little-to-no-where in this thread my friend..


----------



## karnak

I am a relative latecomer to folding, November will mark 1 year. I am man enough to admit my wife is a better folder than I am!

Wheres my prize?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

here you go have an OCN cookie!


----------



## markt

91.5k yesterday and I have a machine down at the moment...


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


91.5k yesterday and I have a machine down at the moment...

















Quick! Now's our chance to pass him! *buys GX2s*

I've actually decided to bite the bullet and get another GX2. Anyone seeing any good deals on them? I can't seem to find any for <$160. (including ebay)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


91.5k yesterday and I have a machine down at the moment...

















NICE!

Buick is still holding strong but you top 3 are in a league of your own!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=1&t=37726


----------



## Valicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/PNY-GeForce-9800...d=p3286.c0.m14

GX2 for $162, only 1h 36m left!

I'm currently the high bidder, but I'm * really * hoping someone outbids me. My home phone system just bit the dust this morning (several handsets, each with speakerphone) and it's gonna be a PITA to replace.

My Max bid is only $165 btw.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


http://cgi.ebay.com/PNY-GeForce-9800...d=p3286.c0.m14

GX2 for $162, only 1h 36m left!

I'm currently the high bidder, but I'm * really * hoping someone outbids me. My home phone system just bit the dust this morning (several handsets, each with speakerphone) and it's gonna be a PITA to replace.

My Max bid is only $165 btw.


Woah, Deja Vu!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

you got outbid val! not by me tho....


----------



## FtW 420

The 472 point WUs look extra nice today, I hope Stanford keeps these coming...


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


you got outbid val! not by me tho....


YAY!

*take audio and dances around the room with him*

edit: just noticed this is my 1200th post


----------



## Valicious

Got two more GX2s, watch out guys







:

and if you can, check out my wanted thread. I'm trying to put together a ded rig for these bad boys.
http://www.overclock.net/wanted/5717...ml#post7132796


----------



## FtW 420

Just when I'm about to break into the top 40 the psu in my folding rig puts on a fireworks show.
Cuy50, G-Byte, H3llscr3am & JoshLoberant get a few extra days to gain some ground before the new psu gets here then it's back to the chase...


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Just when I'm about to break into the top 40 the psu in my folding rig puts on a fireworks show.
Cuy50, G-Byte, H3llscr3am & JoshLoberant get a few extra days to gain some ground before the new psu gets here then it's back to the chase...


Watch your own butt there, I'm gonna be setting up my dedicated folding rig with the two more GX2s I'm getting soon. I'm gonna do a major overclock on my 9950 and run VMware on both rigs too.

Hopefully that'll get me close to the 25k more ppd I need to ensure that you don't pass me


----------



## markt

Broke 100k as promised, but I didn't think it would happen until I got my next round of new gpu's.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Broke 100k as promised, but I didn't think it would happen I got my next round of new gpu's.










Dayum...dems some purty pipids...


----------



## hiiyah777

For anyone that's interested, there's a 9800GX2 for sale here:

http://www.overclock.net/sale/572787...0gx2-sale.html

I figured Val would be all over it, but you did just buy a new one (I think for a better price).


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


For anyone that's interested, there's a 9800GX2 for sale here:

http://www.overclock.net/sale/572787...0gx2-sale.html

I figured Val would be all over it, but you did just buy a new one (I think for a better price).


Want....so.....badly........
Damn not being able to get a job


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


For anyone that's interested, there's a 9800GX2 for sale here:

http://www.overclock.net/sale/572787...0gx2-sale.html

I figured Val would be all over it, but you did just buy a new one (I think for a better price).


Tapped out at the moment....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Broke 100k as promised, but I didn't think it would happen until I got my next round of new gpu's.












































:ban d:



































:appla ud:













































































:wheee :


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Broke 100k as promised, but I didn't think it would happen until I got my next round of new gpu's.










Dude check your email already!!!!







I sent you 1156 friend requests and havent heard back yet. I am beginning to think you dont like me.

I finally broke 30K with my new setup. I should be able to average 35K and peak over 40K on the foldathons.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Dude check your email already!!!!







I sent you 1156 friend requests and havent heard back yet. I am beginning to think you dont like me. ...


Nobody likes you, everybody hates you!
















Hey call me, when you have a few.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
NOW, how long have you been waiting for someone to say that!









The time it took me to read the post.
Remember the song
and put it around here








I think that would be less than 2 minutes


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
The time it took me to read the post.
Remember the song
and put it around here








I think that would be less than 2 minutes


----------



## Inktfish

Anyone knows how I get rid of my Vmware player?
I tried uninstalling.
gave me some error so I thought...lets do that manual.
Now I can't update Vmware player because it is still detected, somewhere, on my system.

Any ideas around here?
And by ideas I don't really see reformatting as one :<


----------



## Valicious

I like the direction that graph is heading









We sure jumped up fast, cooler temperatures maybe?


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*











I like the direction that graph is heading









We sure jumped up fast, cooler temperatures maybe?


No way, its that extra 9600GSO I put in the other week.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodolsen*


No way, its that extra 9600GSO I put in the other week.










nope it's the extra 54 MHz i got on my shaders on both GTS's.


----------



## mtbmike777

Man i'm nearly a week of ****ty 1888 now take to longgggggggggggggggg


----------



## Valicious

I've been getting all 353s for the past 3 days here


----------



## goodolsen

That sucks, I stopped getting the 787's and am getting all 353's now. Though I'm not complaining I'm getting more PPD off of them.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodolsen*


That sucks, I stopped getting the 787's and am getting all 353's now. Though I'm not complaining I'm getting more PPD off of them.


Same here, im not complaining because the 353's also get done alot faster so more ppds a day


----------



## manolith

Im crunching the 1888 at 9000ppd each card. guys i only need 300,000 more points to be a millionair! by the end of September i will be there!


----------



## spartacus

I've been burning away the 787's and 353's all week at ~8000-8500 ppd..
Watch out! lol


----------



## goodolsen

353's all day and I've got 8K already with the midnight update still to happen, should get another 2K from that one.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Anyone knows how I get rid of my Vmware player?
I tried uninstalling.
gave me some error so I thought...lets do that manual.
Now I can't update Vmware player because it is still detected, somewhere, on my system.

Any ideas around here?
And by ideas I don't really see reformatting as one :<


;<


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


;<


try uninstalling through ccleaner, thats how I had to uninstall it when it errored out on me when i tried installing it.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


try uninstalling through ccleaner, thats how I had to uninstall it when it errored out on me when i tried installing it.


Thanks
but that one failed as well.

Although, let me try again...

CCleaner can't find Vmware anymore.
Neither can control panel.
Only when I try installing the setup detects it.


----------



## Valicious

got a nice surprise from the mailman today....two more GX2s.
I found two two dummy plugs ina box in my closet, so hopefully they'll work. I ned to run out to radioshack and get more resistors for the two more dvi adapters I'm hoping to find too.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

gotta love the mail man on days like that!


----------



## Valicious

Sorry ftw_420 and jihadzero, you made a valiant effort to pass me but it just wasn't meant to be.
Sitting here at 47.8k with another GX2 to still add


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Sorry ftw_420 and jihadzero, you made a valiant effort to pass me but it just wasn't meant to be.
Sitting here at 47.8k with another GX2 to still add


































Just kidding Valicious. I can't wait until my Fahmon is showing 25K myself. Money is really tight for the next few months but I still gotta m2n-sli for two more cards and even got a gts250 sitting here. But with the wireless I am sharing with my new roommates I have to get some sorta bridge/access point so I can run more mobo's in my room.

Hopefully I can find a router/xxxx that will work and is cheap enough for my wallet. I guess I have to give the ISP's tech's a call and find out what they would suggest. My suggestion is to take the whole net box upstairs where it belongs, but I just finished having cable net for the past 8 years and I got spoiled.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*

























Just kidding Valicious. I can't wait until my Fahmon is showing 25K myself. Money is really tight for the next few months but I still gotta m2n-sli for two more cards and even got a gts250 sitting here. But with the wireless I am sharing with my new roommates I have to get some sorta bridge/access point so I can run more mobo's in my room.

Hopefully I can find a router/xxxx that will work and is cheap enough for my wallet. I guess I have to give the ISP's tech's a call and find out what they would suggest. My suggestion is to take the whole net box upstairs where it belongs, but I just finished having cable net for the past 8 years and I got spoiled.










you could use the m2n as a gateway and run your comps off that.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*

























Just kidding Valicious. I can't wait until my Fahmon is showing 25K myself. Money is really tight for the next few months but I still gotta m2n-sli for two more cards and even got a gts250 sitting here. But with the wireless I am sharing with my new roommates I have to get some sorta bridge/access point so I can run more mobo's in my room.

Hopefully I can find a router/xxxx that will work and is cheap enough for my wallet. I guess I have to give the ISP's tech's a call and find out what they would suggest. My suggestion is to take the whole net box upstairs where it belongs, but I just finished having cable net for the past 8 years and I got spoiled.










get a wrt-54g (ver 1.1 preferably) and putt dd-wrt on it and bam you got a great bridge. I've used mine for a few years with no problem.


----------



## FtW 420

Everybody is going to have a chance to pass or get a better lead on me, blew the power supply on my folding rig a couple days ago, so I pulled out the 295s to do some 3d benching on the sig rig & killed the hx1000 psu last night.

I'm down to using my laptop


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Everybody is going to have a chance to pass or get a better lead on me, blew the power supply on my folding rig a couple days ago, so I pulled out the 295s to do some 3d benching on the sig rig & killed the hx1000 psu last night.

I'm down to using my laptop









ouch m8 I am sorry to hear that


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


get a wrt-54g (ver 1.1 preferably) and putt dd-wrt on it and bam you got a great bridge. I've used mine for a few years with no problem.


Something like this Hueristic? I gotta try and keep my cost down as low as possible. This item is from a local store called Memory Express and is easy to get to. Plus I buy from NCIX.com which is the next province over from me and has good prices.

LINKSYS Wireless-G Access Point


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Everybody is going to have a chance to pass or get a better lead on me, blew the power supply on my folding rig a couple days ago, so I pulled out the 295s to do some 3d benching on the sig rig & killed the hx1000 psu last night.

I'm down to using my laptop


















Been there buddy then UPS sent my rreplacement PS to the wrong address and tried to lye about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Something like this Hueristic? I gotta try and keep my cost down as low as possible. This item is from a local store called Memory Express and is easy to get to. Plus I buy from NCIX.com which is the next province over from me and has good prices.

LINKSYS Wireless-G Access Point


Yup, but you should be able to pick it up for less than $30 used. and the old versions are better than the new ones!







IIRC ver 1.1 has the most mem.
Try Craigslist (I always see them there cheap also salvation army sometimes have them for $10.

EDIT:

Code:


Code:


[B]Community_Project  10  -570,297  11,493  11.02.09, 8am / 1.7 Months[/B]
psp4ever 4 -208,457 11,493 10.01.09, 9pm / 2.6 Weeks
this_n00b_again 3 -146,379 10,365 09.27.09, 8pm / 2 Weeks
FearMeansControl 2 -94,702 11,493 09.21.09, 11pm / 1.2 Weeks
Schubie 1 -53,863 9,399 09.19.09, 11am / 5.7 Days
LicheLord 0 0 0 --


----------



## CL3P20

Got a small bump to my PPD..8800GT back in the fold..still working on my folding rack as well..got used mobo and CPU in a few days ago..still waiting on PSU and RAM before cooling goes in. Should put me up to 5x GPU's soon enough.


----------



## VincentJ

I'm loving these 353 point WUs. Been pulling 9-10k ppd the past couple of days.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


I'm loving these 353 point WUs. Been pulling 9-10k ppd the past couple of days.


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


I'm loving these 353 point WUs. Been pulling 9-10k ppd the past couple of days.


Same here


----------



## VincentJ

According to the extreme overclocking site I will reach 1 mill be the 4th or 5th of Nov. Weeeee!
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=377035


----------



## Chaos Assasson

have they stopped giving out the 787's because in the past couple days ive been give 5 353's and now im on about my 4th 1888 and the 1888's take about 17hrs and im getting 2500 ppd on them


----------



## Valicious

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...?u=409277&f=28
28 days until I break 7mil and am rank 22.

(less cause I'll have my new GX2s fired up soon)


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
have they stopped giving out the 787's









Looks like they are just less common now, I had a couple overnight.


----------



## VincentJ

Just added some Xeons to my mini farm. Results should yield an additional 1500-2100ppd to my average. It's fun being administrator of my own IT department.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


have they stopped giving out the 787's because in the past couple days ive been give 5 353's and now im on about my 4th 1888 and the 1888's take about 17hrs and im getting 2500 ppd on them










I am still getting them, But I am also getting 353's


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

*who wants to join me in Australia* paying $497AUD (425ish USD) cheapest for a Leadtek 9800GX2 or $678AUD (620ishUSD) for a XFX 9800GX2... may aswell buy GTX295s here Price Wise.
not to mention electricity costing .18c-.27c/kWh depending if during day or night

WOOO! thank god i have friends on OCN which got me some cheap 9800GX2s










and by the way, a GTX295 is actually a cross between the 260 and 275.
they have the default clocks of a 260 with the memory amount & shader amount of a 275 per core
so i think they are *UNDER-clocked* 275s to produce less heat.
2 x 275s kick a 295s arse but need extra space


----------



## MAD_J

Dam that much for electricity? You must be getting ripped off, its like around .06c/kwh in my town, BC hydro ftw. Aussies always get the short end of the stick, even your internet pricing is ridiculous.


----------



## Jacka

Got up early and started making a dynamic PHP image based on fahmon stats.










Think it'd be too big to use as a forum signature?

EDIT: Before anybody asks, that isn't dynamic, my server doesn't have GD library installed (yet )


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacka*


Got up early and started making a dynamic PHP image based on fahmon stats.










Think it'd be too big to use as a forum signature?

EDIT: Before anybody asks, that isn't dynamic, my server doesn't have GD library installed (yet )


Unfortunately you can't have pictures in your Sig...









Thought I'd save you some time hehe...


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

yeah i have about the best value internet for ADSL2+ (24Mbps/1Mbps) in AU
$99.95AU/mo (80USDish) for 75GB downloads and uploads are not counted towards the limit... you go over the limit and BAM have fun @ 64kbps for the remainder of the month

Anyway... got my i7 and 2 GX2s folding, 30.5k PPD, gunna overtake yer all! muhahaha


----------



## Jacka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Unfortunately you can't have pictures in your Sig...









Thought I'd save you some time hehe...

Oh well, I'll keep making it anyway.


----------



## Valicious

Been getting nearly all 353s for the past week or so, sitting here at 48k. The plan is to seriosly OC my cpu and install vmware after I get my folding rig build (just waiting on the rest of the parts to come in)

The other GX2 should five me11k and the OC on my 9950 (last time I was able to go from 2,
6ghz to about 3.4) and vmware hopefully add around 5-6k.

I. just bought a tablt with a 2.6ghz amd x2 and an ati 3600, so of course I'm going to be foldinf on that.

Watch out Wannaba_OC!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Been getting nearly all 353s for the past week or so, sitting here at 48k. The plan is to seriosly OC my cpu and install vmware after I get my folding rig build (just waiting on the rest of the parts to come in)

The other GX2 should five me11k and the OC on my 9950 (last time I was able to go from 2,
6ghz to about 3.4) and vmware hopefully add around 5-6k.

I. just bought a tablt with a 2.6ghz amd x2 and an ati 3600, so of course I'm going to be foldinf on that.

Watch out Wannaba_OC!


Well hell that's not fair at all...You're not supposed to use my old gear against me...Hmmm We shall see...muahahaha

Crank that Folding rig...


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Whoa! Val is a Mod now? CONGRATULATION!


----------



## Quantum Man

Just made the switch to Nvidia, came from a 4870x2. Man what a difference!


----------



## mtbmike777

mini milestone 100 WU completed


----------



## Valicious

I forgot to mention, I have a 9850 that I can OC and vmware too.

Which is the best vmware client for ppd, notfreds or error 10s? Is there any way to track the vmware clients in fahmon or similar? When I tried before, fahmon just froze every time.

Wouldn't you know it? As soon as I make the post about geting all 353s, I have all 1888s now. Down to 41k...for now


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I forgot to mention, I have a 9850 that I can OC and vmware too.

Which is the best vmware client for ppd, notfreds or error 10s?


Good question, Error10 worked great for me for 10 months then about a month ago started croaking on 2 systems and I've got notfreds new one running but Every week or so I get a corruption.

so I'm thinking about Balwulf's now. If I ever get any time/drive.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Balwulf's is the most efficient for folding as well as RAM usage.


----------



## Valicious

Thanks Hueristic and mort, I'll do an OCN search and check it out


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Balwulf's is the most efficient for folding as well as RAM usage.

with I knew that last october!
















Edit: Is there a vxm for balwulf's? The thread I saw3 had a page full of directions and I'm just not up to big setups these days.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
with I knew that last october!
















Edit: Is there a vxm for balwulf's? The thread I saw3 had a page full of directions and I'm just not up to big setups these days.









Guide: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ntu-guide.html

Download: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8PY38PWV


----------



## Valicious

I couldn't find Balwulf's client after doing a few searches (On OCN and google) Could anyone link a guide?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I couldn't find Balwulf's client after doing a few searches (On OCN and google) Could anyone link a guide?

See the post above.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Guide: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ntu-guide.html

Download: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8PY38PWV

Dnloading now. +rep


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Dnloading now. +rep


Stop the dang rep abuse


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Guide: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ntu-guide.html

Download: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8PY38PWV



I kept reading that these were ubuntu specific, will it work on W7?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I kept reading that these were ubuntu specific, will it work on W7?


You're running Ubuntu in a VM. The latest version of VMware player works on Windows 7 without any issue.


----------



## Valicious

ick, huge registration process

Is there a way to get around that?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


ick, huge registration process

Is there a way to get around that?


What? Are you complaining that the registration process for VMware is too much? You will need to use that for any linux version that you virtualize, which includes Error10s and Notfriends versions.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


What? Are you complaining that the registration process for VMware is too much? You will need to use that for any linux version that you virtualize, which includes Error10s and Notfriends versions.


Just a lot of personal question like phone and addy and stuff


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Just a lot of personal question like phone and addy and stuff










You could just buy the software, then you don't have to give out your phone number.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Just a lot of personal question like phone and addy and stuff










I hope they don't try to call me at the number I left!
















BTW can't you just use "Player"?


----------



## G-Byte

I switched to this vm a month or so ago cause of the same problems that came up. I think that I was getting more ppd from error's vm but so far this client is working good. A few things are happening because of Stanford's software that are causing errors to come up but everyone is having the same problem so hopefully it will be fixed up sooner than later.

Vmplayer is what I am using right now on xp64 but I have though of installing the server version to see what I can get out of my quad for ppd, don't know as yet if I'll follow through with this plan but...

I am just waiting for the end of the month to get a proper wireless router/switch so I can hook up my other sli mobo and run another one or two gts250's to add to my total. Until then I can't get over 20k/day.


----------



## Valicious

I DLed vmware server, but I can't seem to get to the server console. It keeps wanting me to go to the vmware server home page when I click the deshtop icon, but it tells me that my username and password are incorrect. (username = email address right?)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


I switched to this vm a month or so ago cause of the same problems that came up. I think that I was getting more ppd from error's vm but so far this client is working good. A few things are happening because of Stanford's software that are causing errors to come up but everyone is having the same problem so hopefully it will be fixed up sooner than later.

Vmplayer is what I am using right now on xp64 but I have though of installing the server version to see what I can get out of my quad for ppd, don't know as yet if I'll follow through with this plan but...

I am just waiting for the end of the month to get a proper wireless router/switch so I can hook up my other sli mobo and run another one or two gts250's to add to my total. Until then I can't get over 20k/day.


Thanks for the info, I was wondering what the heck was going on, but haven't been up to researching it.

So are you saying this vm is core limited? Ie you need server for quad?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I DLed vmware server, but I can't seem to get to the server console. It keeps wanting me to go to the vmware server home page when I click the deshtop icon, but it tells me that my username and password are incorrect. (username = email address right?)


Sorry I dnloadedserver a few months ago but never tried it as player was doing it's job. kept the key though, like you said pita to get it.


----------



## Nhb93

Well since this is friendly trash talking, good luck catching up to use at Maximum PC.









FTR, you guys over here have a much busier forum, and if I hadn't already started folding for MPC, I would definitely fold for you.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

we will catch ya!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Well since this is friendly trash talking, good luck catching up to use at Maximum PC.









FTR, you guys over here have a much busier forum, and if I hadn't already started folding for MPC, I would definitely fold for you.


Love to have another Marine! We got one shipping out soon.









You guys over there still have your mega folder? Muncha or sumptin like that? All ours except a few have left the building since the chimp challenge.









And We will catch you! Before I die of old age!


----------



## Nhb93

Yeah, AFAIK, mutsu is still folding actively. His numbers are so high, it's hard to notice differences.

BTW, not actually a Marine, although my grandfather was. I use the avatar in his honor, but still, Semper Fi.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Yeah, AFAIK, mutsu is still folding actively. His numbers are so high, it's hard to notice differences.

BTW, not actually a Marine, although my grandfather was. I use the avatar in his honor, but still, Semper Fi.


----------



## mtbmike777

wookieman your doing my head in lol just keep hounding me down i get a good lead , take a day off and your back i get 2-3 solid [email protected] days have a day off there you are again.







leave me alone!!!!!!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


wookieman your doing my head in lol just keep hounding me down i get a good lead , take a day off and your back i get 2-3 solid [email protected] days have a day off there you are again.







leave me alone!!!!!!










crank the shaders up and leave him in your dust. That's what I have done. Just need to get another GPU to fend off 4 I just cant get away from.


----------



## nckid4u

Syrillian.... ....coming for you in 3.6 days!!!!!!!


----------



## Valicious

Just got bmware set up on my 9950, got an extra ~1k (now I just need to OC it)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Just got _*bmw*_are set up on my 9950, got an extra ~1k (now I just need to OC it)

You got a folding car?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
You got a folding car?
















you love picking on Val dont ya


----------



## Valicious

*takes H's sword and chases him*


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


*takes H's sword and chases him*


W00hoo!


----------



## Valicious

lol, yummm alkyhol

I'm playing drinking games online tonight


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


*takes H's sword and chases him*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


W00hoo!


















you two are nuts!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*









you two are nuts!


Now don't you get me too drunk tonight audio!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

lol you know I will try


----------



## Hueristic

Mmmm, now I'm thinking of hitting the bar. Too bad there only open for 2 more hours.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Mmmm, now I'm thinking of hitting the bar. Too bad there only open for 2 more hours.










Come drink with us!


----------



## PUNK rock

That's odd...it looks like I am about to pass a large group of smileys...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PUNK rock*


That's odd...it looks like I am about to pass a large group of smileys...






















































My systems are showing their age!


----------



## Quantum Man

My plan is to be a top 6 or 7 producer by mid-October or so. Depends on what Val is doing by then.


----------



## Inktfish

So did the foldathon already start or how many hours is it gonna take?


----------



## Quantum Man

It's starting in like 1 minute.


----------



## Inktfish

aaaaight
cuz its like 20:00 here


----------



## zodac

Lol, nice timing then.


----------



## Vlasov_581

dang it....i think one my rigs has a faulty psu.....CoolerMaster 600watt......when i startup and just in the desktop everything is fine.....browsing ok.....but as soon as i try to run gpu client it shuts off.....no bsod.....straight like it would when you cut the power


----------



## Inktfish

thats indeed a slightly heavy GPU solution + OCed CPU for that PSU.... : p


----------



## VincentJ

12,088ppd today so far. That's a record for me.

Extreme Folding


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i dont have much trash to talk, the only person ill be passing in the near future isnt active anymore


----------



## Valicious

Just bought another gx2, should have the farm up before the weekend








(up to six gx2s now, plus two quads running smp and 2 x instances of vmware)


----------



## G-Byte

Just when it seems I pass Josh and goto #38 he pulls some ppd out of a hat. We are close with our averages but I'll pass him and then keep on going.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Just bought another gx2, should have the farm up before the weekend








(up to six gx2s now, plus two quads running smp and 2 x instances of vmware)

Wicked sick


----------



## markt

I'm adding 4 more cards next week just to put some distance between me and some up and comers, y'all know who you are...I'm watching ya.


----------



## nafljhy

gah! i wish i still had the farm.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm adding 4 more cards next week just to put some distance between me and some up and comers, y'all know who you are...I'm watching ya.










Ooohh...just when I think I have a ghost of a chance on getting near you...


----------



## king_play334

I've only been folding for 2-3 days (I did fold before for a bit but my CPU, and GPU's woudl get SUPERHOT becuase my room was really hot) but now i fold for 12 hours (every night) becuase my basement is cold as the artic.

Anyways, im going to buy 9000 GTX 295's and hit #1.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *king_play334*


I've only been folding for 2-3 days (I did fold before for a bit but my CPU, and GPU's woudl get SUPERHOT becuase my room was really hot) but now i fold for 12 hours (every night) becuase my basement is cold as the artic.

Anyways, im going to buy 9000 GTX 295's and hit #1.














































:cheers :


----------



## VincentJ

Val, you're a retired director now?


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


gah! i wish i still had the farm.










I will sell it back to you for say......$1 Million?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*





































:cheers :


Yeah keep laughing and cheering. I will blow by you in 3 days.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


Val, you're a retired director now?










Really?!?! That is the shortest term I have ever seen.

Yo Piff! Where you at? Oh that's you back there. Behind me.


----------



## nafljhy

haha! i'll pass on that franz.







how those cards holding up?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

folding rank and rep are the same! I need to go buy a lotto ticket. 
I'm slowly coming for you guys!


----------



## FtW 420

My daily average dropped too much, I haven't seen anything on my threat radar in months. Catch up while you can, I'll get my ppd up again...


----------



## Valicious

*stretches her legs as she gets ready for her push for the top three*


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Yeah keep laughing and cheering. I will blow by you in 3 days.


Yeah Keep talking! I Know where you live!


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Yo Piff! Where you at? Oh that's you back there. Behind me.










Don't get too excited, you will eventually be passed by me, whether it be next month or next year...lol


----------



## Valicious

Where are these people? (I'm looking at you Naf and PGT)
I need to talk trash to some!


----------



## nafljhy

1x gpu is for the gpu comp (rakogiv) and the other one is being used as a substitution for another member in the gpu comp until he gets a new gpu(arakasi_sub)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


1x gpu is for the gpu comp (rakogiv) and the other one is being used as a substitution for another member in the gpu comp until he gets a new gpu(arakasi_sub)











NOW, that's Team spirit!!!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i just got a 300 ppd boost on my 9600 GT yay


----------



## Hueristic

My NotFreds (I think that's the issue) have been lagging my systems, Wonder if there was a client update?


----------



## nafljhy

if i don't get any of these 295s sold by the the end of the week. i'm going to put one back up on a spare mobo i have and run the baby.







should put me back up in the top 20 producers too.


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


if i don't get any of these 295s sold by the the end of the week. i'm going to put one back up on a spare mobo i have and run the baby.







should put me back up in the top 20 producers too.










Do you have a for sale thread? Link?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VincentJ* 
Do you have a for sale thread? Link?

http://www.overclock.net/sale/579776...-sandwich.html


----------



## curly haired boy

i have no idea why i've been getting such a massive PPD boost. i used to be stuck under 5k, but these past days have seen 7k or more. awesome.


----------



## MAD_J

I am sick right now and the power went out the first day I got sick so I wasn't able to get my rig up until this very minute. At least its working now!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i should of got the ddr3 version of the 9600 GT instead of my ddr2 9600 GT but that was before i found ocn so the oc in my sig rig is the highest it will fold on


----------



## markt

Expect to see me in the 110k ppd area, added 2 gso's 5 minutes ago.


----------



## jspeedracer

Not sure what is good, I just started folding last week and getting about 8500ppd on my gtx 260 at 660/1550/1200 clocks and my i5 is getting about 750ppd. I though cpu clients would get more then that, going to try the linux vm clients when I get around to it. What kind of gain should I expect with the vm cpu client?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Expect to see me in the 110k ppd area, added 2 gso's 5 minutes ago.















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


What kind of gain should I expect with the vm cpu client?


x2


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*














































x2


 Sweet! That will put me over 10k ppd


----------



## jspeedracer

I have an hd 4850, would I be able to have that folding at the same time as my gtx 260? Or if not that way, my friend wants to give me his 9600gt + $40 for my 4850, would I be able to run the 9600gt and 260 folding at the same time?


----------



## Chunkylad

I fold so hardcore that I fold my proteins and yours AT THE SAME TIME!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunkylad*


I fold so hardcore that I fold my proteins and yours AT THE SAME TIME!


So thats were the bump in my ppd is coming from....


----------



## Quantum Man

If I can get my uber folding rig up and running with the part I need which arrives Thursday, y'all better watch out!







Hello 40k+ moar PPD!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
If I can get my uber folding rig up and running with the part I need which arrives Thursday, y'all better watch out!







Hello 40k+ moar PPD!









I'm still waiting on my cpu I got from a member here that was shipped week ago last saturday (the 21st) then I can actually get some use out ofc the two GX2s sitting here in front of me.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=409277
51k in the last 24 hours+~24k once I get my rig up =









I still need to OC both of my CPUs. Both phenomd are just sitting here at stock. Maybe once I get my folding rig set up, so I don't have to take away GX2 folding time









I just got a tablet yeszterday. It has a 2.4ghz amd x2 that's cranking out 577ppd right now.








I can't seem to get it folding on its ATI 3600 though. It just stays at the "starting GUI server" step and never proceeds.


----------



## Quantum Man

I've lost several days due to errors on my part, when the quad 9800 GX2 rig could be running. Bought the wrong RAM for example. Ah well it'll be up soon enough. I'll have to use the wrong RAM for a 3rd rig I guess....


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
I've lost several days due to errors on my part, when the quad 9800 GX2 rig could be running. Bought the wrong RAM for example. Ah well it'll be up soon enough. I'll have to use the wrong RAM for a 3rd rig I guess....









Quad-GX2 rig?!








You're not gonna be giving me any trouble now right?

I really need to get my rig up, I'm gonna go see if I can get a cheapo am2 cpu locally tomorrow. There's an awesome shop here (in-n-out computers) that's owned and run a single guy. I went there to get a case when I was building my mom's computer. I asked him if he had any cheap cases, he looked around and said "one sec", then went in the back and I could hear drilling and other various sounds. (I think he built one, in like 5 minutes)
Came back "That'll be ohhh...let's call it 5 bucks"
















I'll prolly just freebie the other am2 off to folders when it gets here (probably stuck in customs) depending on how much I can get an am2 locally for.


----------



## Quantum Man

Haha, you'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Quantum Man

ewww I just downloaded a 1888 WU.








1st one ever for my 295. ETA is a bit over 6 hours.


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


ewww I just downloaded a 1888 WU.







1st one ever for my 295. ETA is a bit over 6 hours.


Both of my 9600GTs are working on 1888 WUs.


----------



## goodolsen

My GSO's are about halfway through a pair of 787's.


----------



## Conspiracy

RAWR i pwn folding

lol

jk i need another video card and then im BEAST

byaah


----------



## Hueristic

Got a new 787 today. Feels good after all the 1888's! well at least I haven't seen any 511's in awhile!


----------



## goodolsen

Ah yes, the dreaded 511's.


----------



## nafljhy

:x i kinda want a 511 though... so i can OC my card some more.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


:x i kinda want a 511 though... so i can OC my card some more.





















































:b uttkick:


----------



## spartacus

Wooooo! I'm made it to the top 1000 folders at OCN!
And on my way to 1 million points! (133000 and counting)









* polishes GTX260 to make it go faster *


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


ewww I just downloaded a 1888 WU.







1st one ever for my 295. ETA is a bit over 6 hours.


lucky that is usually how long a 787 takes on my 9600gt a 1888 takes 16-18 hrs


----------



## Valicious

I've been getting 787s and 1888s on all my GX2 cores all day


----------



## Jtwizzle

353's and 472's on my gpu's. to bad 75% of the time my gtx 260 gets unstable_machine, i have to constantly baby sit it and restart the client 2-10 times to get a unit that runs. (stock clocks on it and memtestg80 passed, load temps below 60 on all WU's). And it is kinda hard to baby sit it when im asleep, ya know :/.


----------



## FtW 420

472s lucky guy, please send a few over my way. I'm getting a mix of 353, 787 & 1888s, all better than 511s but not as good as 472s...


----------



## Valicious

Looks like I got a package slip for my cpu today, so they'll redeliver it tomorrow. Time to start setting up the rig, it's getting four GX2s tomorrow.


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Looks like I got a package slip for my cpu today, so they'll redeliver it tomorrow. Time to start setting up the rig, it's getting four GX2s tomorrow.


I'll hopefully get my correct RAM tomorrow so it's on for tomorrow. Who can get their quad 9800 GX2 rig up and running 1st?


----------



## el gappo

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=451868 just cracked 200k


----------



## goodolsen

250K in September alone...http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=457891


----------



## VincentJ

Me too, I did 269k. 436 WU. Should be at a million by the end of this month.


----------



## goodolsen

You must have had some big WU's I did 590 WU in Sept. I should hit a million the beginning of Dec.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
I'll hopefully get my correct RAM tomorrow so it's on for tomorrow. Who can get their quad 9800 GX2 rig up and running 1st?









It's on!









Grr...my 1st core on one of my GX2s keeps EUEing if I even play a flash game while it's folding. Clocks are even at 450 core, 750 mem, 1512 shader


----------



## Quantum Man

Sigh... I can't get the motherboard to post. This is getting frustratingly annoying.


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Sigh... I can't get the motherboard to post. This is getting frustratingly annoying.


The mail still hasn't come today :swearing:

Edit- Never did come, yet they took the slip I had taped to my door :swearing:


----------



## Valicious

http://www.overclock.net/sale/584603...ml#post7306450

$160 for a GX2








Get it before it's gone!


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
The mail still hasn't come today :swearing:

Edit- Never did come, yet they took the slip I had taped to my door :swearing:

Yuck, that stinks.

I've been researching my problem and it may be a bad PSU. I got my Corsair 750HX brand new from Newegg... I get no audible beeps after I turn on my PC, and that means either a bad board or bad PSU. This is my 2nd K9A2, got it from fellow OCN'er BenBrown so I don't think it's the board. I do have another PSU coming in, but not sure when I'll get it, got it used from someone here on OCN also. All I want is to make this work so I can fold!!


----------



## VincentJ

Wow adding those Xeons really helped me. Yesterday I ended up with 12,778ppd. Right now it's 0909CDT and already at 8,042ppd.


----------



## Valicious

Just got my cpu in the mail, should have two more GX2s folding within the hour


----------



## Valicious

I got my folding rig set up with three gx2s in it, then.....POOF..tripped the breaker. Apparently the computer room and the living room are on the same circuit, and 4 750w PSUs is to much for it








I'm just running on two gx2s and 9950 in my main rig, one gx2 and 9850 in my second rig, two (out of three) gx2s in the folding rig, and an amd 2.4ghz dualcore in my tablet.
Getting 53.2k with all 1888s and 757s right now







Just waiting for my 24hr average to catch up so I can officially pass jihadzero in ppd








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=409277

I've been trying to get the radeon 3600 in my tablet to fold, but it keeps hanging at the 'starting GUI server' step. Any ideas?

Damn I listed one of my GX2s because I didn't have enough slots, and I thought the cpu I was getting had gotten lost in the mail. The day after I get an offer and give my paypal addy, the cpu arrives. They had already sent the money by the time I could get to my computer


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


I got my folding rig set up with three gx2s in it, then.....POOF..tripped the breaker. Apparently the computer room and the living room are on the same circuit, and 4 750w PSUs is to much for it








I'm just running on two gx2s and 9950 in my main rig, one gx2 and 9850 in my second rig, two (out of three) gx2s in the folding rig, and an amd 2.4ghz dualcore in my tablet.
Getting 53.2k with all 1888s and 757s right now







Just waiting for my 24hr average to catch up so I can officially pass jihadzero in ppd








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=409277

I've been trying to get the radeon 3600 in my tablet to fold, but it keeps hanging at the 'starting GUI server' step. Any ideas?

Damn I listed one of my GX2s because I didn't have enough slots, and I thought the cpu I was getting had gotten lost in the mail. The day after I get an offer and give my paypal addy, the cpu arrives. They had already sent the money by the time I could get to my computer










They're probably pulling 4-7 amps each depending the load of each, and you're breaker is 15 or 20 amp. Touch the breaker and see if its running too hot, I did that and it scared me how hot the breaker was even when it didn't trip.
Next 2 rigs will be up within a couple weeks, I have my 2 750 watt psu's just came in, an e3200, an e5300 both unopened, 2 boards on the way. I just need cards but alas the pell grant is about to hit the account....


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Next 2 rigs will be up within a couple weeks, I have my 2 750 watt psu's just came in, an e3200, an e5300 both unopened, 2 boards on the way. I just need cards but alas the pell grant is about to hit the account....










LOL

Markt you make me giggle...You keep adding which is GREAT but yet you complain about your electric bill...

Have fun with that...









As of now we don't have an electric bill in Military Government Housing...


----------



## wire

I'm going to be folding a lot more now. My dad doesn't want to heat the house yet so it gets sort of chilly in my room unless I have my computer folding







.


----------



## goodolsen

So I just ordered a 3rd 9600GSO to add to my rig. This won't put me in the top 20 or anything, but it will add about another 4K or so to my PPD.


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodolsen*


So I just ordered a 3rd 9600GSO to add to my rig. This won't put me in the top 20 or anything, but it will add about another 4K or so to my PPD.


Nice. I just passed you in total points today.


----------



## jspeedracer

I've been folding for about a week now and still not that up on what's good, my cpu is getting just over 1k ppd and my gpu is getting between 9k and 10k ppd. Does that seem bout right?


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspeedracer* 
I've been folding for about a week now and still not that up on what's good, my cpu is getting just over 1k ppd and my gpu is getting between 9k and 10k ppd. Does that seem bout right?

Right on target









My cpu gets usually around 1k too. 8-9k for a gpu is pretty decent actual;y


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


I've been folding for about a week now and still not that up on what's good, my cpu is getting just over 1k ppd and my gpu is getting between 9k and 10k ppd. Does that seem bout right?


I'd have to say that 1k on the cpu is really bad, specially if it's at the clocks listed in your sig. But 9-10k on a gtx 260 is really good. My gtx 260 when it was running 1674 shader strap maxed out on a 353 at 9531ppd. Most people don't run their gtx 260 anywhere near that speed unless they are folding 24/7 on it and have pretty good cooling.


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

if you use a Virtual Machine using Sun VirtualBox (free) you can setup all 8 threads in 1 VM and my i7 @ 4.2Ghz is getting ~10.5k PPD by using Linux, 1k is a bit of a disgrace for that CPU


----------



## Valicious

Just broke 7mil and into the top 5 producers


----------



## VincentJ

Update. Crunching WU's like no tomorrow. Should hit 1 mil in less than 3 weeks now. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=377035

Already 19 WUs done today. With about 15 hrs left in the day...


----------



## Valicious

jihadzero: You think you're so tough huh? I finally pass you in ppd, then you creep back onto my radar with an 89 ppd lead.

Just you watch out mister, I'm onto you! 
Just get comfortable guys, cause this girl is gonna stay on *top*, and no amount of squirming is gonna change that!


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Nice. I just *flew by* you in total points today.










Fixed it for ya.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*


if you use a Virtual Machine using Sun VirtualBox (free) you can setup all 8 threads in 1 VM and my i7 @ 4.2Ghz is getting ~10.5k PPD by using Linux, 1k is a bit of a disgrace for that CPU












Well I knew vmware would boost it but I was told in this forum it would only double. I am only quad threaded but even 5k would be great. I will be getting this working today. Also for folding I can run 715 core and 1600 shaders 1200 mem, crashed once though so been using 715, 1570, 1150 24/7.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*


if you use a Virtual Machine using Sun VirtualBox (free) you can setup all 8 threads in 1 VM and my i7 @ 4.2Ghz is getting ~10.5k PPD by using Linux, 1k is a bit of a disgrace for that CPU












Can you point me in the direction to get the vm?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


Well I knew vmware would boost it but I was told in this forum it would only double. I am only quad threaded but even 5k would be great. I will be getting this working today. Also for folding I can run 715 core and 1600 shaders 1200 mem, crashed once though so been using 715, 1570, 1150 24/7.


You do realize that you only dropped the shader speed 18mhz and the card is really running at 1566mhz instead of 1570 and was previously at 1584, not 1600? None the less, 1566 isn't bad. Have you tried pushing only the shaders, leaving everything else stock? Sometimes the added heat of having the memory and core overclocked can cause shader instability.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
LOL

Markt you make me giggle...You keep adding which is GREAT but yet you complain about your electric bill...

Have fun with that...









As of now we don't have an electric bill in Military Government Housing...









Just wish I had free electric, my farm would be twice as big.


----------



## =Digger=

Invisble rigs that the wife couldn't see would help some too....


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Invisble rigs that the wife couldn't see would help some too....



















My fiancee loves [email protected], and computers!


----------



## Valicious

Just when I think I've finally passed jihadzero, he creeps past me by only a hundred or less ppd. He did it before, and he's doing it again now.. :swearing:









Anyone wanna sell me some GX2s? It's time to end this game


----------



## VincentJ

Well there goes my streak of days above 10k ppd. Hopefully it should resume tomorrow. Early this morning, my domain controller took it upon itself to turn off and stay off. So none of my fah clients could get workunits. Anyways, everything is back up and running. Yesterday I had 15k ppd. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=377035


----------



## Valicious

Just bought a BFG GX2, so I'm back up yo 6








Looking for some more, I wanna keep my spot in the top 4 producers


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Just bought a BFG GX2, so I'm back up yo 6










Am I the only one who thinks she is scary?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Just bought a BFG GX2, so I'm back up yo 6








Looking for some more, I wanna keep my spot in the top 4 producers


you are lucky









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Am I the only one who thinks she is scary?


no I am right there with you
















once I get paid (If my boss would ever cut checks







) I gunning for the top 10 ppd anyone in 19-10 section look out


----------



## Quantum Man

I ain't scared of her.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


I ain't scared of her.










you should be afraid of me







as you are in my way to the top 10


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
you should be afraid of me







as you are in my way to the top 10









We'll just see about that.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


We'll just see about that.










just some food for thought







http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post7348335


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


just some food for thought







http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post7348335

















I'm gonna eat dinner now, but after I'll take a picture of why I'm not worried about you.







Give me like an hour.


----------



## markt

Big oops today, last night watching a movie on the living room pc (blu-ray drive ftw) turned off folding on card 0 and forgot to turn it back on til 5 minutes ago:swearing:


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Big oops today, last night watching a movie on the living room pc (blu-ray drive ftw) turned off folding on card 0 and forgot to turn it back on til 5 minutes ago:swearing:


LOL I hate it when I do that after gaming


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
LOL I hate it when I do that after gaming









Lol, it's so much worse when it's your only card. I check EOC and my points are like 1k all day...









Then I remember what happened... and


----------



## Quantum Man

This is the rig I'm having difficulties with, getting in some new parts tomorrow though to see if I can make it work. There are 5x 9800 GX2's and 2x 9600 GSO 384MB in the picture. Obviously not all the parts needed are there, but I wanted to show why I'm not scared.


----------



## Hueristic

Had a drive die.







things only been running for a couple months.

My PPD dropped to nothing on the smp so I set chkdsk to do full scan on reboot, reboot the thing and dead drive. Man Lousy timing I've got too much crap to do, I don't have the time for this.









EDIT: Very Nice QM!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
This is the rig I'm having difficulties with, getting in some new parts tomorrow though to see if I can make it work. There are 5x 9800 GX2's and 2x 9600 GSO 384MB in the picture. Obviously not all the parts needed are there, but I wanted to show why I'm not scared.


























very nice this might turn into a true race


----------



## Quantum Man

Well so far I've got an additional two 9800 GX2's + one 9600 GSO running. I am rather curious to see what my electric bill will be with this rig running 24/7.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Roxan, you don't have to put on the red light...

Rooooxan, you don't have to wear that dress tonight...

Roxan.. Put on the red light
roxan.. Put on the red light


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Roxan, you don't have to put on the red light...

Rooooxan, you don't have to wear that dress tonight...

Roxan.. Put on the red light
roxan.. Put on the red light

as much as I love classic rock what kind of trash talk is that


----------



## Quantum Man

Man since adding the 2nd rig my room is even hotter! lol Bring on the winter weather PLEASE!


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
This is the rig I'm having difficulties with, getting in some new parts tomorrow though to see if I can make it work. There are 5x 9800 GX2's and 2x 9600 GSO 384MB in the picture. Obviously not all the parts needed are there, but I wanted to show why I'm not scared.


















" Take out the papers , .......Take out the papers........Take out the papers and the trash,.........Yacitty Yac, DONT TALK BACK." ( with appropriate music )

Do not covet thy neighbors property. Yes, I am a sinner. So bad I am.


----------



## G-Byte

@ ericld

I was thinking of going a digging up some of our member money trees, I am sure I could find them. Or maybe just get a cutting from someone and slowly grow a mature tree for myself.


----------



## goodolsen

Just installed my 3rd 9600GSO. PPD is showing at about 13.5K in Fahmon


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodolsen* 
Just installed my 3rd 9600GSO. PPD is showing at about 13.5K in Fahmon

I was looking at those at a store in the next province over from me. Right now they are $70 with a mir of 20 and for the last month they have been different prices for a weekly special but I've been broke. I can pick up a nicely priced k9a1 and run four of the 96gso. Or just find some 9088gt's which would have better ppd. And that plus my sigrig would be my contribution to science. I would keep watch for two more cards because I got a m2n-sli that works good but as for buying expensive gpu's on my meager budget, that ain't gonna happen. But I fold what I can and my 2nd MaxCore was not needed for any gaming that I do so I'll keep watch or put a plea into the wanted section.


----------



## Hueristic

Replaced dams HD, reinstalled Os ran it for 2 days with gpu fine then loaded vmware rebooted and mem code beeps







I can't catch a break lately and broke about 5 panes of glass trying to cut a piece for the window I've been working on for 2 months.







not a damn thing going right lately. And my gram dies 2 days ago so Wake today funeral tomorrow. Then I think I'll get ****faced.


----------



## Quantum Man

Sorry to hear about your grandma Hueristic.







Hopefully things will look up for you just in time for the foldathon.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Hueristic,

Man or man, sorry to hear about your grandmother, that sucks. I wish the best for you and yours and I hope that you all through the upcoming days with a light heart.


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Replaced dams HD, reinstalled Os ran it for 2 days with gpu fine then loaded vmware rebooted and mem code beeps







I can't catch a break lately and broke about 5 panes of glass trying to cut a piece for the window I've been working on for 2 months.







not a damn thing going right lately. And my gram dies 2 days ago so Wake today funeral tomorrow. Then I think I'll get ****faced.


Sorry to hear that man. I will keep you in my prayers. Things will be better for you, just gotta keep the faith.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Sorry to hear about your grandma Hueristic.







Hopefully things will look up for you just in time for the foldathon.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya Hueristic,

Man or man, sorry to hear about your grandmother, that sucks. I wish the best for you and yours and I hope that you all through the upcoming days with a light heart.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


Sorry to hear that man. I will keep you in my prayers. Things will be better for you, just gotta keep the faith.










Wow OCT 14th! On a Wednsday?

Too lazy to type again so copy/paste time.








Thx guys, Fortunately it wasn't a surprise and I've had the last few months to say my good buys. I've spent as much time with her as I could. She would have been 90 oct.18th, I was hoping she would make it but She had a full life and had no regrets. How many of us can say that?


----------



## Valicious

Really sad to hear about your grandma Hueristic, losing family members is tough. I'm glad she was able to live a full and happy life, that's definitely not something everyone can say.

Hang in there buddy *hug*


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Really sad to hear about your grandma Hueristic, losing family members is tough. I'm glad she was able to live a full and happy life, that's definitely not something everyone can say.

Hang in there buddy *hug*


----------



## Valicious

Should be getting my 6th GX2 in tomorrow. Watch out ColNewman, Imma comin' fer ya!

*watches naf and heavylight get closer and closer*


----------



## nafljhy

go val!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Should be getting my *6th* GX2 in tomorrow.




















































:a pplaud:




























:grou phug:


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Should be getting my 6th GX2 in tomorrow. Watch out ColNewman, Imma comin' fer ya!

*watches naf and heavylight get closer and closer*


erm uh, care to send one my way? my graphics card is dead and im waiting on XFX to either repair or send me a new one. there taking there sweet time and its aggrevating i can only fold on my cpu.

oh well, congrats, wish I had your money


----------



## spaceballsrules

Temps have finally dropped, so I am lighting up a single GPU. Just so I can get my postbit back


----------



## Chaos Assasson

what do yall think for my next build its going to mainly be folding im thinking a gtx 275 + 3 9600gso's on a ASUS M4A79T Deluxe


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
what do yall think for my next build its going to mainly be folding im thinking a gtx 275 + 3 9600gso's on a ASUS M4A79T Deluxe

Is mixing shader counts still a no-no? I don't remember if that's been resolved.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Is mixing shader counts still a no-no? I don't remember if that's been resolved.

Apparently it was sorted with the 190.xx drivers; some said they could fold with different shader counts, others didn't...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
what do yall think for my next build its going to mainly be folding im thinking a gtx 275 + 3 9600gso's on a ASUS M4A79T Deluxe

Why not go for 2/3 275s instead.In case shader counts need to be the same, plus to leave a slot or two empty for the future.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Apparently it was sorted with the 190.xx drivers; some said they could fold with different shader counts, others didn't...

Why not go for 2/3 275s instead.In case shader counts need to be the same, plus to leave a slot or two empty for the future.



if i do go with the tri sli board what ppd will i get from 2 275's and will a 750w psu be enough


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


if i do go with the tri sli board what ppd will i get from 2 275's and will a 750w psu be enough


2 GTX 275s could give you anywhere from 16k-17k ppd +/- some depending on your overclock.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


if i do go with the tri sli board what ppd will i get from 2 275's and will a 750w psu be enough



Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


2 GTX 275s could give you anywhere from 16k-17k ppd +/- some depending on your overclock.


I'd agree; ~8k PPD with each card, and a bit more with OCs. A good 750W (Corsair, etc) would handle them fine.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'd agree; ~8k PPD with each card, and a bit more with OCs. A good 750W (Corsair, etc) would handle them fine.


this is my planned build it will be for gpu folding only


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


this is my planned build it will be for gpu folding only


Hit that Checkout button and make it official. Looks like a good build. And you know with that mobo and CPU you have the ability to try and unlock the other cores.







Then you can get some vmware folding going also.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodolsen*


Hit that Checkout button and make it official. Looks like a good build. And you know with that mobo and CPU you have the ability to try and unlock the other cores.







Then you can get some vmware folding going also.


i only gpu fold but i needs money before i can buy that stuff 
im thinking a Christmas job with UPS


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i only gpu fold but i needs money before i can buy that stuff 
im thinking a Christmas job with UPS


Urgh... Xmas jobs... Nice build though


----------



## G-Byte

ftw....very close now. But I should have a jump...if I can get the m2n/gts250 running. I am back with my cable net again and it is so much more fun that dsl...3.5 x speed is good. Especially with some of the pic heave posts getting done here.


----------



## Valicious

Catch me while you can guys. I'm down to 30-35k until I can get my folding rig to boot.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Catch me while you can guys. I'm down to 30-35k until I can get my folding rig to boot.


Catch you! I can't even see that cute back side anymore!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Catch you! I can't even see that cute back side anymore!










You mean this?


----------



## Butts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


You mean this?

*PIX*


----------



## goodolsen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butts* 









lmao


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butts* 









I know. Look at the state of that chair.


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


You mean this?



















Will you marry me?
I'll take you on a honeymoon cruise!
We will go cruising Caribbean triangle!
It will be so good that we will never return!


----------



## markt

For once I didn't buy folding gear, I had to finish my 3 monitor setup.


----------



## zodac

That there is one sexy setup


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That there is one sexy setup










I thought so too....Thanks


----------



## Quantum Man

Nice tri-monitor setup there markt.









Tomorrow's the big day for me... my 1st million.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Nice tri-monitor setup there markt.









Tomorrow's the big day for me... my 1st million.










Early gratz, because I'll probably miss the thread 2 moro:

GRATZ!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
Nice tri-monitor setup there markt.









Tomorrow's the big day for me... my 1st million.









Congrats man, very cool. The first is in its own way, the best


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know. Look at the state of that chair.

It's lasted me over 6 years








I've got one or two other ones, but they just don't make them like they used to. (Literally. Luminum frames instead of steel, shoddy motors, slimmed-down electronics, etc. The frame is so bad that the chair literally shakes and vibrates as you drive it)

I'm gonna be moving my three GX2s from my caseless rig to my main rigs today, I just can't seem to get it working...








Which to do first, work out or play with GX2s....decisions decisions.....


----------



## Quantum Man

Between 8 GPU clients 4 of them picked up 1888's today.









Oh yeah and one more thing...


















And that gap is just gonna get wider and wider...


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Between 8 GPU clients 4 of them picked up 1888's today.









Oh yeah and one more thing...


















And that gap is just gonna get wider and wider...










Oooh I see me there...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Oooh I see me there...










(sigh) If only it was the top 80 producers. Then I'd be there too


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Oooh I see me there...










You've stepped it up a bit recently. I think you've secured your position.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


You've stepped it up a bit recently. I think you've secured your position.










Actually I haven't done a thing bud, I was out of town for a couple days so no pausing or issues with the Main rig...

That and I checked my rigs and EVERY one of them had a 353 WU...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


You mean this?






















































:dr ool:



































: cheers:






























Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


For once I didn't buy folding gear, I had to finish my 3 monitor setup.


































Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Oooh I see me there...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


That and I checked my rigs and EVERY one of them had a 353 WU...


----------



## Valicious

Folding at 58k right now and trying to RMA a DOA BFG GX2 I bought...

Watch out guys, I'm back in it!









And Hueristic, nice response







That's just the tip of the iceberg boys...


----------



## xquisit

What does folding mean?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
What does folding mean?

This will answer almost all your questions about folding...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Nolonger i am coming for you!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


That's just the tip of the iceberg boys...


In That case we may have to get them posted on a different board!


----------



## wierdo124

I'm comin' for you Syrillian







7 days


----------



## Chaos Assasson

wth when its cold in my room why does it give me 472's give me a 511 or something


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Ugh I hate 511's on my ATI cards. I take a noticeable hit on my PPD because of them. I'm a fan of 384's personally.


----------



## xquisit

So much to learn about this folding stuff. I'm intimidated







I'm coming for whoevers in last place (in a year, just give me time to read/act).


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


So much to learn about this folding stuff. I'm intimidated







I'm coming for whoevers in last place (in a year, just give me time to read/act).


----------



## Chaos Assasson

will it hurt my ppd if i fold in a pcie 2.0 x16 at x4


----------



## PUNK rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


will it hurt my ppd if i fold in a pcie 2.0 x16 at x4


Nope, folding does not need a lot of bandwidth on the PCI-E slot. Even if it was at x1 you would be fine.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PUNK rock* 
Nope, folding does not need a lot of bandwidth on the PCI-E slot. Even if it was at x1 you would be fine.

Yup a few people here got folding to work on a 1x slot.


----------



## markt

I think a power outage caused me to lose my config data on 2 cards, I finally find out why I was down 10-12k ppd. I was folding "anonymous" on those 2. Its on now...


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I think a power outage caused me to lose my config data on 2 cards, I finally find out why I was down 10-12k ppd. I was folding "anonymous" on those 2. Its on now...


Oopsie...


----------



## Valicious

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=409277

Produced 53k in last 24hrs, fahmon is showing 55.7k right now.

Hope you enjoyed your spot in the top 5 Quantum Man, I'm gonna take my spot back now mkay?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I'm comin' for you Syrillian







7 days

stop picking on the old geezer


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=409277

Produced 53k in last 24hrs, fahmon is showing 55.7k right now.

Hope you enjoyed your spot in the top 5 Quantum Man, I'm gonna take my spot back now mkay?

You can try but you can't have it back.


----------



## mtbmike777

mwhahahahahahhahahah my machines folding flawlessly again watch out 900-1000............. and Chaos_Assasson here i come!!!!


----------



## MAD_J

Anyone in the top 85 that isn't folding @ 35k PPD watch out! Im back officially!


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm folding over 35k, but unfortunately it's across 3 different names







Getting around 20k on my main folding name.


----------



## Cryptedvick

I'm back too








so far, today I made over 8000 points. 
altho my CPU PPD got cut in half, I learned to accept it (at least until PD moves to core 2.11) and got back to folding. 
I hate folding on 3 cores, giving me the PPD 2 cores used to ... but o well


----------



## nolonger

Becoming a millionaire near February, rigs are flying!


----------



## Hueristic

I replaced the HD on one of my rigs and 2 days later the pci-e slot died.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I replaced the HD on one of my rigs and 2 days later the pci-e slot died.










You better call the Orkin man. You sir have some serious gremlins.


----------



## markt

Random BSOD's on my QX6850 rig w/2 x 260's, nice points loss again.....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


You better call the Orkin man. You sir have some serious gremlins.







































Sure feels like it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Random BSOD's on my QX6850 rig w/2 x 260's, nice points loss again.....


Must be dead. Send it to me!


----------



## VincentJ

Had two 1888s yesterday that didn't finish till early this morn. Which lowered yesterday's PPD. I come into work this morn and both my 9600GTs have 1888s again, lol. Thankfully they will be done in about 8hrs. PPD lost yesterday is a PPD gain today.









On another note I have already surpassed my goal of 500 work-units this month. Could near 700 by the end of month, and should hit 1 mil points by this Thurs-Fri. All thanks to my trusty 45+ fah clients.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


Had two 1888s yesterday that didn't finish till early this morn. Which lowered yesterday's PPD. I come into work this morn and both my 9600GTs have 1888s again, lol. Thankfully they will be done in about 8hrs. PPD lost yesterday is a PPD gain today.









On another note I have already surpassed my goal of 500 work-units this month. Could near 700 by the end of month, and should hit 1 mil points by this Thurs-Fri. All thanks to my trusty 45+ fah clients.


How much PPD are you pushing?

Just had the highest PPD yesterday. 15,482!


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


How much PPD are you pushing?

Just had the highest PPD yesterday. 15,482!


According to EOC my 24 hr average is 15,835. But that varies day by day anywhere from 13k-17k. EOC

My highest was 20,311 on the 12th.

That's a good ppd nolonger, keep it up!


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


According to EOC my 24 hr average is 15,835. But that varies day by dad anywhere from 13k-17k. EOC


Day by _dad_. Is that something new?


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Day by _dad_. Is that something new?










Fixed.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VincentJ* 
According to EOC my 24 hr average is 15,835. But that varies day by day anywhere from 13k-17k. EOC

My highest was 20,311 on the 12th.

That's a good ppd nolonger, keep it up!

Thanks mate, things started flying ever since I got my GTX 260 and my brother's 8800GTS folding. I still have to set up for him to fold on this Athlon II x2 240 (running stock).


----------



## nckid4u

Made it into the top 100 b*tches... lol

It's taken me almost 8 months, but I am here....


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
Made it into the top 100 b*tches... lol

It's taken me almost 8 months, but I am here....


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
Made it into the top 100 b*tches... lol

It's taken me almost 8 months, but I am here....

Congratulations! Now for top 50!









EDIT: 69th top producer here, lol!


----------



## goodolsen

I've made it into the top 50 producers, and should hit 1 mil in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


According to EOC my 24 hr average is 15,835. But that varies day by day anywhere from 13k-17k. EOC

My highest was 20,311 on the 12th.

That's a good ppd nolonger, keep it up!


You are on my radar. lil over 2 months and you are mine!


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle*


You are on my radar. lil over 2 months and you are mine!










Oh noes. I need more GPUs!


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


Oh noes. I need more GPUs!


You have some prep time







.


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle*


You have some prep time







.


----------



## SgtHop

How can you have so many systems, but only be pulling 2k ppd there, Vincent?


----------



## Hueristic

Got my system back up, cold sodder joint.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


How can you have so many systems, but only be pulling 2k ppd there, Vincent?


I had one I retired last year pulling 7ppd, It served well for 5 or 6 years and was still running strong.


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Got my system back up, cold sodder joint.









I had one I retired last year pulling 7ppd, It served well for 5 or 6 years and was still running strong.


Congrats! But what is a sodder?


----------



## SgtHop

Whoa, a whole 7? How did anyone compete with that, lol. I recently pulled an oldish Dimension because it was only returning about 45ppd, in my mind, it's not really worth the power it was consuming. I almost bought a pair of PCI GPUs though, that would have actually made it work running, methinks.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


Congrats! But what is a sodder?


















that's how I've always mispelled solder!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Whoa, a whole 7? How did anyone compete with that, lol. I recently pulled an oldish Dimension because it was only returning about 45ppd, in my mind, it's not really worth the power it was consuming. I almost bought a pair of PCI GPUs though, that would have actually made it work running, methinks.


yeah it's name on my network was "slowpoke" and as soon as I got some gpu's to fold on I kicked it to the curb.


----------



## SgtHop

Lol, that makes a helluva lot of sense right there. Pretty much right after I retired it, my secondary folding rig was done, so I replaced that 45 or whatever ppd with 8,000. Good trade in my opinion, especially since the 8000 used about the same power as the 45, lol.


----------



## zodac

I'll be slowing down my folding for the next few weeks









Parents are getting really annoyed with me leaving the fam computer on all night, so I'm only pushing around 3k a day now.

Now, I know what you're all thinking ("How will we survive?!"), but don't worry. I'll be back folding properly soon


----------



## SgtHop

My parents dont want me to move out, leaving two rigs on all the time takes a lot of juice.


----------



## Valicious

Gonna be moving my three GX2s from the dead rig to my main two rigs tonight, so hopefully I'll be back up around 63k. Only getting ~24k with two GX2s and two CPUs right now.

I was gonna keep this a secret to give me an edge, but I'll share it with you guys. * Get the 191.56 drivers * specifically the ones for workstation cards and the modded .inf file. I've been pulling 6.1-6.4k on each GX2 core (on a 353) at 1728 strap at only 71C with no cooling besides the GPU stock fans.

Download the drivers with the modded .infs here

I'll get that dominatrix ram in the mail for you soon Huer, I've been having an epic boss-battles with my midterms.


----------



## FtW 420

Dominatrix ram? Does it come with leather heatspreaders?

I'll try out the drivers later, thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Dominatrix ram? Does it come with leather heatspreaders?


Lol. I have the dominatrix mouse. Pretty weird name.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


...I was gonna keep this a secret to give me an edge, but I'll share it with you guys. * Get the 191.56 drivers * specifically the ones for workstation cards and the modded .inf file. I've been pulling 6.1-6.4k on each GX2 core (on a 353) at 1728 strap at only 71C with no cooling besides the GPU stock fans.


No! I will not change drivers again so soon!








So the mobo is dead? Do you have a thread on it? I'm pretty good at reviving them. Just fixed my asrock sataII today. the Nb had a faulty solder joint.

Quote:



I'll get that dominatrix ram in the mail for you soon Huer, I've been having an epic boss-battles with my midterms.


Looking forward to it! but don't put yourself out. Whenever you get to it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Dominatrix ram? Does it come with leather heatspreaders?...













































:c heers:


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
...

I was gonna keep this a secret to give me an edge, but I'll share it with you guys. *Get the 191.56 drivers* specifically the ones for workstation cards and the modded .inf file. I've been pulling 6.1-6.4k on each GX2 core (on a 353) at 1728 strap at only 71C with no cooling besides the GPU stock fans.

Download the drivers with the modded .infs here

...

So how much better are those drivers than the older ones, because I dont see a significant increase there. For example, my 8800GTS gets 6498PPD on a 353WU with the shaders at 1836. Would I see a 200-300PPD increase?

I am still running the 185 drivers until I see a stability increase with the 19x.xx drivers.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
So how much better are those drivers than the older ones, because I dont see a significant increase there. For example, my 8800GTS gets 6498PPD on a 353WU with the shaders at 1836. Would I see a 200-300PPD increase?

I am still running the 185 drivers until I see a stability increase with the 19x.xx drivers.

My 8800gts is getting the same ppd as you running at 1890 using the 186.18 drivers


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


My 8800gts is getting the same ppd as you running at 1890 using the 186.18 drivers










Hrmmmm. Well I downclocked them a few weeks ago from 1890. Let me check my numbers again.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

anyone else tried those drivers yet


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i was just looking at eoc and why are 6 out of the top 10 folders for ocn not folding anymore. I know about barnettworks and Knitelife and OCNChimpin but what about the rest


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
i was just looking at eoc and why are 6 out of the top 10 folders for ocn not folding anymore. I know about barnettworks and Knitelife and OCNChimpin but what about the rest

It's a mystery, I couldn't get a reason. AFA BW and Clamatowas They lost their blades.


----------



## Valicious

Already got the Dominatrix RAM (I like that name better) back from RMA, and they're just sitting on my desk with nowhere to go. I know those gremlins are killin' you Huer, so I'll try to send em out today.
Hueristic is a good cause right?

I've been using those drivers nonstop for a few days now, and they've been rock solid. I haven't liked any drivers since the 186s, but I gotta say these are nice.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Already got the Dominatrix RAM (I like that name better) back from RMA, and they're just sitting on my desk with nowhere to go. I know those gremlins are killin' you Huer, so I'll try to send em out today.
Hueristic is a good cause right?...


More like a Lost cause!









I fixed the asrock and am getting a dfi replacement as I got a good deal from N2 and don't trust the board anymore for 24/7 folding.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Already got the Dominatrix RAM (I like that name better) back from RMA, and they're just sitting on my desk with nowhere to go. I know those gremlins are killin' you Huer, so I'll try to send em out today.
Hueristic is a good cause right?

I've been using those drivers nonstop for a few days now, and they've been rock solid. I haven't liked any drivers since the 186s, but I gotta say these are nice.


would those drivers work on my 9600GT


----------



## FtW 420

I've been running the 191.56 workstation driver overnight while folding, I have my shaders back at 1760, maybe a couple hundred ppd more than 191.03 & running cool (air cooled card hasn't hit 66Â° yet) with no problems.


----------



## Hueristic

I'm hesitant after running the 191.66? (I think that was it) and my game Warlords4 got all corrupted from them. Happened on 2 computers so it was definitely the drivers. Dnloading/uninstalling/reg clean/reboot/re-install/reboot gets real old real fast.


----------



## FtW 420

Still waiting to see if I stay 'cool running & problem free' when I get 511s, although hoping I don't find out soon.

Hey G-Byte, just took a look at EOC & I'm snapping at your heels buddy. Flooring it now...


----------



## nolonger

191.56 drivers seemed to lower my PPD vs. 191.07, but then I've only seen 3 frames of it so far.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Still waiting to see if I stay 'cool running & problem free' when I get 511s, although hoping I don't find out soon.

Hey G-Byte, just took a look at EOC & I'm snapping at your heels buddy. Flooring it now...


You might be able to do it this update for sure. 9K/update is waaay more than I can do right now. And I have run out of cat5 cable so I won't be able to get the 2nd machine running just yet. Maybe the old switch/switch might work though, but that is only another gts250 to run.

NCIX sure is having some great sales on them v3 96gso 512's. 96 shaders and for less than 60 a pop with a 20 mir.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have a GX2 and 2 8800GSs forsale if anyone is looking to fill a few extra PCIe slots








http://www.overclock.net/sale/595477...ga-8800gs.html


----------



## markt

I found the culprit in my rig that kept crashing, one of my ballistix went ballistic....78000k errors in 45 minutes. Thank you memtest.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I found the culprit in my rig that kept crashing, one of my ballistix went ballistic....78000k errors in 45 minutes. Thank you memtest.


Is that a problem?









Funny My ballistics did that but then worked fine on a different board? Idunno, tech is weird these days. Seems like more of an art then a science now.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Is that a problem?









Funny My ballistics did that but then worked fine on a different board? Idunno, tech is weird these days. Seems like more of an art then a science now.


Yeah bsod's, and they ran fine in that rig for 6-8 months. Its only one gig out of 2x1 gig sticks and 2x 2 gig sticks. Its already on the way to rma.


----------



## SgtHop

Kakao is reporting me at 19,000 for the last 24 hours. This is awesome? [y/n]


----------



## Chaos Assasson

eoc just updated my points today 14 hours after i finished that 787


----------



## Quantum Man

I'm so close to breaking the 60k PPD 24-hour average. I'm hoping that the midnight update will do it.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


I'm so close to breaking the 60k PPD 24-hour average. I'm hoping that the midnight update will do it.


i wish i had 60K ppd







i can only average around 1-2k because i cant leave my pc on 24/7 anymore cause my roommate decided to put his bed on the floor and plus my pc turns itself off on occasion


----------



## SgtHop

I need to produce a rackmount folding server. A huge cluster that runs 1 SMP client that finishes each large unit in an hour. Oh, how that would be epic.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


I'm so close to breaking the 60k PPD 24-hour average. I'm hoping that the midnight update will do it.


Yea I saw you in my rear view mirror. I was like hmm is someone really pulling 30K a day one me?


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAD_J*


Yea I saw you in my rear view mirror. I was like hmm is someone really pulling 30K a day one me?










You've got 3.6 weeks left.









I made 60,015 PPD with the midnight update.


----------



## markt

Finally got all the machines stable again, 115k yesterday...


----------



## Hueristic

OK, What happened to the community project? I've almost caught it and it hasn't produced in months.


----------



## VincentJ

Lots of 1888 point WUs for me lately.


----------



## K092084

Someone want to enlighten me on how to get the 191.56 drivers working with a gtx260? I put the inf file in the video drivers folder but get a message that no supported device is found.

EDIT: Nevermind. I got it working now.


----------



## mtbmike777

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

Watch out everyone around 800-1000 im now folding on both my 8800gts's and pulling in a nice 11000 P.P.D chaos assasson eat my bytes!!!!!


----------



## K092084

Finally got all my cards up and running again. Pulling down about 42k


----------



## Freelancer852

Attachment 126941

I'll be getting up there soon enough! Now I just need a job so I can build a nice little GX2 folding farm for yall...


----------



## JohnDProb

erm.... how i check my pdd or ppd or whatever the dam cluster of letters is....


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


erm.... how i check my pdd or ppd or whatever the dam cluster of letters is....


FahMon.


----------



## B-roca

all of you punks think your so great but your wrong I'm producing 2300 PPD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


all of you punks think your so great but your wrong I'm producing 2300 PPD!!!!!!!!!!!










got you beat im currently at 1200ppd according to eoc


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


got you beat im currently at 1200ppd according to eoc


wow you should be getting more than me atleast considering your running a nvidia card


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


Attachment 126941

I'll be getting up there soon enough! Now I just need a job so I can build a nice little GX2 folding farm for yall...


I should think you would be with these puppies








Graphics Card
2 x EVGA GeForce GTX 285 1GB's


----------



## mtbmike777

Dp


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
wow you should be getting more than me atleast considering your running a nvidia card

im not running 24/7 if i did run 24/7 i would get ~3250ppd gpu only


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
You've got 3.6 weeks left.









I made 60,015 PPD with the midnight update.









Ya you got me beat, most PPD I can get without buying more gx2s is around 40k but its not worth the electricity.


----------



## wierdo124

2.4 days, jcharles! Man this takes forever to get into the top 100 with one card.


----------



## SgtHop

Huzzah. I have gotten my first million points. Tonight is a night of celebration!


----------



## JohnDProb

soo..... someone explain how i use fahmon?
i did the add client thing
put the folder in
put the name in
then nothing
HELP!
erm i do both cpu and gpu folding
so if that affects anything include both
feel free to pm me the answer


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


soo..... someone explain how i use fahmon?
i did the add client thing
put the folder in
put the name in
then nothing
HELP!
erm i do both cpu and gpu folding
so if that affects anything include both
feel free to pm me the answer


you add a client by putting where the thing is located like it is normally this *C:\\Users\\Alpha Prime\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]* but instead of alpha prime it would be your account name on your computer its a hidden file so you may have to enable hidden files to locate it


----------



## Chaos Assasson

see where i circled thats where your will most likely be


----------



## JohnDProb

k thanks


----------



## Chaos Assasson

you are welcome hope that helps


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


you are welcome hope that helps


your not meant to be nice to each other we are meant to be trash talking

I so awesome I'm making 2000 PPD and I have folded 4 WorkUnits today BEAT THAT!!!


----------



## JohnDProb

so is 7500 ppd only on my gpu good?
my cpu reading is still buggy....
and ive been folding for 4 days and i have about 42 work units done is that also good?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's all going to depend on the WU itself. Some are great like the 353's and I'm pulling about 9.2k on those but drop to 7.8ish on 1888's on my GTX 260's. You can download evga precision tool and unlink the shader clock from the core clock to OC the shader clock only. That should give you some extra PPD.


----------



## JohnDProb

so can you use the quadro things by nvidia for folding? the ones like this
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...nologies%20Inc
i mean these are made to render things
so..... would it be good for this kind of thing (not that i would spend this much on one of these things)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


so can you use the quadro things by nvidia for folding? the ones like this
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...nologies%20Inc
i mean these are made to render things
so..... would it be good for this kind of thing (not that i would spend this much on one of these things)


Its the number of sp's that matter most and shader speed.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


so is 7500 ppd only on my gpu good?
my cpu reading is still buggy....
and ive been folding for 4 days and i have about 42 work units done is that also good?


For a GTX 280 I would recommend you overclock your shaders a bit. My GTX 260 c216 it at 1544MHz on Shaders (drivers 191.56) and pulling ~8k PPD. I used to get around 8.5k with 191.07 drivers, so you have some potential there still.

Also, make sure you are using VMWare with that Core i7, should get you a lot more PPD (I've seen double).


----------



## Valicious

back in the folding game! Produced 56k yesterday.

My display drivers still fail if I use my computer, so I'm just using my tablet until I get my msi mobo back from rma.







I just sent it out today, so hopefully it won't take forever.

I sent that Dominatrix to you as well Hueristic, try not to have *too* much fun now


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Finally got all my cards up and running again. Pulling down about 42k


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Huzzah. I have gotten my first million points. Tonight is a night of celebration!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


so is 7500 ppd only on my gpu good?
my cpu reading is still buggy....
and ive been folding for 4 days and i have about 42 work units done is that also good?



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


back in the folding game! Produced 56k yesterday.

My display drivers still fail if I use my computer, so I'm just using my tablet until I get my msi mobo back from rma.







I just sent it out today, so hopefully it won't take forever.

I sent that Dominatrix to you as well Hueristic, try not to have * too * much fun now










I promise nothing!







Man I got wrecked last night! Hangovers!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm going to overtake me in 4.3 weeks if I can't get my i7 folding! GAhh!!

(bassplayerGPU vs tnalley27)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think I may have my first 25k day today, if I avoid 1888's. Hoping I can pick up a couple more 260's though so I can really start crunching out some PPD. Make an attempt at the top 20 producers.


----------



## Valicious

Literally within an hour of posting that I got everything running, my first-slot GX2 dies....it's not even being detected anymore. This is pretty sad, I'm going to have two cards out for RMA at once....and a motherboard too

On top of all that, I got hit by a ar while crossing the street just a few hours ago. The sig was flashing walk, and this old lady starts driving forward. She didn't even stop after hitting me either, but instead kept driving for a good second or two- just kept pushng her car into me..


----------



## Quantum Man

Oh my goodness, are you ok Val?


----------



## FtW 420

(Randy from South Park) Get off the streets! OLD PEOPLE ARE DRIVING!!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Literally within an hour of posting that I got everything running, my first-slot GX2 dies....it's not even being detected anymore. This is pretty sad, I'm going to have two cards out for RMA at once....and a motherboard too

On top of all that, I got hit by a ar while crossing the street just a few hours ago. The sig was flashing walk, and this old lady starts driving forward. She didn't even stop after hitting me either, but instead kept driving for a good second or two- just kept pushng her car into me..

Damn, You got the luck of the Irish! Sue the [email protected][email protected][email protected]## outta the stupid @!#[email protected]#%[email protected]##!!!!!


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Damn, You got the luck of the Irish! Sue the [email protected][email protected][email protected]## outta the stupid @!#[email protected]#%[email protected]##!!!!!

I'm not that mean...
I figure my life wasn't ruined by this, why should I make it ruin hers?


----------



## mtbmike777

2 wu from top 1000 little mile stone for me top 500 here i come


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I'm not that mean...
I figure my life wasn't ruined by this, why should I make it ruin hers?

Wow that's pretty cool, I'm going to go out on a limb and say over 80% of the people in America would just go "I'm getting paid from this!" It's refreshing to see someone who isn't going to do that.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I'm not that mean...
I figure my life wasn't ruined by this, why should I make it ruin hers?

Because next time she could kill someone. I had some old 90 guy run me over when I was a kid and I should have sue'd him or forced his license away but my mother was a moron and I didn't know any better.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well I'd report her for it but I don't think I'd sue if there was no damage done. If she hit someone the cops and/or DMV should be notified of course.


----------



## Freelancer852

If anyone is going to be selling four GX2's in the future, send me a PM because I'll be interested for a folding farm.

By the way, is there another _(cheaper)_ motherboard than the Asus P6T7 that has the ability to run four GX2's?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
I'm not that mean...
I figure my life wasn't ruined by this, why should I make it ruin hers?

You're a good person Val, but make sure your chair is ok and if not then she can pay for it to be fixed.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
If anyone is going to be selling four GX2's in the future, send me a PM because I'll be interested for a folding farm.

By the way, is there another _(cheaper)_ motherboard than the Asus P6T7 that has the ability to run four GX2's?

yes the p6t6 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131358
 it has 1 less pcie slot though


----------



## G-Byte

26,864 ppd in the last 24 so some of you better be on your toes.







And my average is going to get me back into the Top 20 in a few days. I won't be able to catchup to ftw







but H3llscr3am is in trouble I think.


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
yes the p6t6 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131358
 it has 1 less pcie slot though

That would only be able to run three GX2's, as GX2's are double slot cards.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
I won't be able to catchup to ftw







but H3llscr3am is in trouble I think.









I plan on trying out sub zero & more volt modding for benching in the near future, so while I'm really gonna try not to break anything there's always a chance...


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I plan on trying out sub zero & more volt modding for benching in the near future, so while I'm really gonna try not to break anything there's always a chance...

I don't *need*







to catchup to you so don't break anything. I just went ahead and am running a wireless usb stick for my 2nd mobo now that I have my cable back. It is so nice to have fast speeds again after dsl for a few months. I bit cheaper than I was paying before plus 3 months of a discount.

Next week I'll got and get a few more lengths of cat5 for my router and then I can setup Fahmon again for the extra x2 5000be and the gts250 that is running. I have this 25' length of cat5 but it doesn't seem to work. And now that I messed with two computers trying to get a net connection I am reminded that I had the same errors 3 years ago with this cable, as to why I have kept it I don't really know (but it is gone now).


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
That would only be able to run three GX2's, as GX2's are double slot cards.

these are all am2/am2+/or am3 borads but i believe they all will fit 4 double slot cards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186152
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130223


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
these are all am2/am2+/or am3 borads but i believe they all will fit 4 double slot cards
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186152
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130223

I love that first one, its got 4 slots AND onboard graphics...


----------



## Valicious

Uhg....the guy I sold a GX2 to says he still hasn't gotten it after 2 weeks. I stupidly had Matt (roommate/friend) drop it off cause I had an exam. He forgot to get a tracking number though...

I don't think the tech gods like me very much....


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I love that first one, its got 4 slots AND onboard graphics...


except for where the cmos battery is placed i like that board which is a beast to get to if you have a card in the first and second slots


----------



## Valicious

Hey guys, need Holloween costume ideas.
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/5...ml#post7485628

Lots of pics inside too







:


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I'm going to overtake me in 4.3 weeks if I can't get my i7 folding! GAhh!!

(bassplayerGPU vs tnalley27)

your gpu is going to pass me before next week


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
your gpu is going to pass me before next week





































Sounds like it's time to get some more cards!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Sounds like it's time to get some more cards!

i will around xmas whole new rig hopefully







im thinking 2 gts 250's


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
i will around xmas whole new rig hopefully







im thinking 2 gts 250's

Any specific reason you'd want that? That's just a 9800GTX+ with 1GB of memory. Don't let the rebranding game fool you!

Grab some 260's if you plan to fold. You'll pull out some impressive numbers.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Any specific reason you'd want that? That's just a 9800GTX+ with 1GB of memory. Don't let the rebranding game fool you!

Grab some 260's if you plan to fold. You'll pull out some impressive numbers.


well atm the gts 250's are at a decent price and the gtx 260s are a little on the expensive side and if i can find a good deal on 2 gtx 260's i will most likely get them for my build


----------



## Quantum Man

Don't you love coming home to find one of your folding rigs has turned itself off?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


well atm the gts 250's are at a decent price and the gtx 260s are a little on the expensive side and if i can find a good deal on 2 gtx 260's i will most likely get them for my build


Get two used GTX 260's. Those are around U$110 a piece.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Don't you love coming home to find one of your folding rigs has turned itself off?


Or one that your little brother tried playing games on and ended up EUE'ing?

Just discovered my overclock is stable enough to run [email protected], but not CoD4, lol!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Don't you love coming home to find one of your folding rigs has turned itself off?


In bios you should have a setting to restart on power loss. and put your [email protected] shortcuts in the startup folder.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Or one that your little brother tried playing games on and ended up EUE'ing?


There is no fix for this


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


In bios you should have a setting to restart on power loss. and put your [email protected] shortcuts in the startup folder.

There is no fix for this










yes there is... deadbolt on the door


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


yes there is... deadbolt on the door


That makes me wonder how he got past the bear trap...


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


In bios you should have a setting to restart on power loss. and put your [email protected] shortcuts in the startup folder.


Good idea,


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


That makes me wonder how he got past the bear trap...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


yes there is... deadbolt on the door


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Good idea,


----------



## SgtHop

Hey, what's up with the 0 point work units? I've apparently got three of them running. Project number is 0, then 6-63-26 for RCG. Anyone have anything on this?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Hey, what's up with the 0 point work units? I've apparently got three of them running. Project number is 0, then 6-63-26 for RCG. Anyone have anything on this?


I get loads of these. Honestly I'd say almost 20% of my WUs are 0 pointers. I get them mainly when my GPU EUE's, but at other times they just come randomly when I'm getting a new WU.


----------



## Hueristic

LOL, I've never seen one but I don't look that often.


----------



## zodac

Lol, on EOC I got like 706 points at an update (2 353s), yet it was 7 WUs.


----------



## SgtHop

It's incredibly annoying, cause, I mean, it's still doing the work, it's just not doing anything. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If you're monitoring through FAHMon have you downloaded new projects perhaps? Whenever I have to reinstall it I always download new projects or I get the same thing IIRC.


----------



## SgtHop

I do monitor with FAHmon, but I keep it updated as much as possible. Is it just reporting them as 0 point work units then, do you figure?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I don't know, just really throwing out an idea mainly. Go to tools and download new projects and see what happens. May or may not work but always worth a shot.


----------



## SgtHop

I guess that makes sense. I'll check it out when I get home, I get to be tech support today...woo.


----------



## manolith

22k ppd sli farm.
cooling is needed for the cpu. will fold 24/7 as soon as my i7 is done and upgrade the cpu cooler.... coming back soon!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I just picked up a third 260 with a fourth in the mail, should easily break top 20 producers by the end of the week


----------



## manolith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I just picked up a third 260 with a fourth in the mail, should easily break top 20 producers by the end of the week










sweet! i used to be top 20 a while ago but i havnt been able to fold for a couple of weeks.


----------



## VincentJ

1 mil and climbing


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VincentJ* 
1 mil and climbing









w00t w00t!


----------



## FtW 420

OK I'm liking these 191.56 drivers, got some 472s & they are worth over 11000 ppd again on the 285s, no EUEs, & temps are great. Back into the top 10 & climbing...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


OK I'm liking these 191.56 drivers, got some 472s & they are worth over 11000 ppd again on the 285s, no EUEs, & temps are great. Back into the top 10 & climbing...


I Think these drivers are good for the g200 but bite for the g92.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


OK I'm liking these 191.56 drivers, got some 472s & they are worth over 11000 ppd again on the 285s, no EUEs, & temps are great. Back into the top 10 & climbing...


Good going FtW, I'm nudging the Top 20 but I think I need a few more days for my 24 ave to level out. I don't think I'll be able to get any more gpu's until next month or so but there is this Asus 96gso that is continually on sale for a pretty decent price at a store I buy from...but the 98gt is just a few more bucks...the the gts is only a few more... Well you get the picture. Whatever I go with I'll have to have four for a matched set because I can get a k9a2 open box where I live for 130 or less, right now they have two for 116.

My gts250 averages 6k so four of them plus my sigrig would make for a nice little farm.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


1 mil and climbing


















Fantastic







Folding







VincentJ. Now you get to pass all them's that are at 0ppd


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


My gts250 averages 6k so four of them plus my sigrig would make for a nice little farm.


That will be a nice farm. I'm trying to hold off new hardware till the next gen nvidia cards make it out, if the ppd from these is even close to what I've read they will be folding beasts...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Gibsonnova had a K9A2 plat for sale and I bought my second one off ebay as a refurb for 100(before I saw the two in the For Sale thread). Other avenues to look down if you want to.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Sweet just hit top 20 producers with last update. That should be a firm placement once I get my last 260 this week.


----------



## G-Byte

I haven't been watching the g300 thread too much so I don't really know much about them. At the prices I can imagine them being I would be able to afford any so I am trying to stick with the gts/gtx+ as a lowest gpu for folding. They are pretty cheap now, used and new, and do very nice ppd. If I can get a great deal on a gtx275 I'll put that in my sigrig and move the 260's over to my m2n-sli. But for that to happen I will have to be in my own apartment and I can get a rent subsidy for 30% of my income. With a parttime job of 15 hours a week I can do more for folding.

My sigrig is/should














hold me for a year or so, so any extra's would go for the farm. I still don't know what my cutoff limit is as events are still being juggled around alot, for the next few months what I got is it.


----------



## wire

Any other GTX260 owners out there give me results they have on the 472 point WUs? Those give me the worst PPD out of them all.


----------



## G-Byte

5900
Min. Time / Frame : 53s - 7694.49 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 54s - 7552.00 ppd

5906

Min. Time / Frame : 51s - 7996.24 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 51s - 7996.24 ppd

Min. Time / Frame : 54s - 7552.00 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 54s - 7552.00 ppd

5910
Min. Time / Frame : 52s - 7842.46 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 53s - 7694.49 ppd


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
Any other GTX260 owners out there give me results they have on the 472 point WUs? Those give me the worst PPD out of them all.

472's are fine for me, maybe just a different project. I remember getting an 1888 where my GPU never got past 60ÂºC!


----------



## manolith

got my shader stable at 1800 on my twin 285s. working on a 1888unit right now temps do not go over 68*c will get ppd after another half hour of folding.. so far is showing 9.7ppd with 1888 unit on fahmon. i cant wait to try the 787s

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eq4wm/


----------



## FtW 420

1800 shaders, very nice. I haven't tried to push past 1760 with this driver, I should see what I can do, might as well get max ppd before 511s come back...


----------



## manolith

i got a couple of wu dumped because of unstability so i went down to 1782. temperature is not an issue i was getting under 73 with the 353. btw the 353 where giving 10.8kppd


----------



## FtW 420

I just bumped it up to 1836, they're just changing from 10892.57ppd @ 1760 shader to 11296ppd. I'll keep going...


----------



## manolith

thats nice. i think that i will need to v mod my card even more to get it over 1800 im alright ill keep it at 1782. im working on an i7 build and it will have 3 more 285s so that will be like another 30000k ppd plus the i7 get anout 14k ppd. so i should have a total of 60k ppd! =)


----------



## FtW 420

Sweet, I just found out 1836 shader is about my limit, tried bumping up to 1864 & both my volt modded, water cooled SSCs got unstable machine, my stock air cooled FTW edition was fine with it...
I'll leave it here for a while & see if it handles everything, I'd like to see what a 472 gives me now.


----------



## G-Byte

Now ain't this a pretty sight?










I got a few things for sale and I might be able to bump that graph up another 4-5 k, wish me luck.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Now ain't this a pretty sight?










I got a few things for sale and I might be able to bump that graph up another 4-5 k, wish me luck.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Grunion thinks he's sneaky...That's a hell of a move you're making bro...

I can't do anything but slide over to the right lane and let you pass on the PPD highway...


----------



## Hueristic

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=268083
















































































Did GPU3 come out?









That PPD ain't on ATI, I'll wager!


----------



## Quantum Man

I was surprised yesterday to see his PPD lately, out of nowhere! One day it's 5k and 3 days later over 100k!!


----------



## Hueristic

I wonder if that's the community project? It hasn't produced in months.


----------



## K092084

Finally broke the 1 mil. points in a month mark.


----------



## SgtHop

All I have to say is dayum.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Finally broke the 1 mil. points in a month mark.













































:applaud :


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*









I wonder if that's the community project? It hasn't produced in months.


GH0 is managing the Community Project now, so unless they live together he has something else up his sleeve.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Yea I saw it too! I wannah know whats cookin up.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


GH0 is managing the Community Project now, so unless they live together he has something else up his sleeve.


















Where you been!?


----------



## Valicious

Just noticed I hit 8mil when I saw the congrats thread for me.

I just got hit hard with a few surprise bills each with a painful number of zeros attached to each, so I'm probably going to be scaling back my farm and selling off all but two of my GX2s. (two GX2s, a not-working evga GX2, and a BFG 280)
I'm not sure if I could get more for them on ebay or here, though I really would like to "keep them in the family". Would anyone be interested in buying either of the GX2s or the 280?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Just noticed I hit 8mil when I saw the congrats thread for me.

I just got hit hard with a few surprise bills each with a painful number of zeros attached to each, so I'm probably going to be scaling back my farm and selling off all but two of my GX2s. (two GX2s, a not-working evga GX2, and a BFG 280)
I'm not sure if I could get more for them on ebay or here, though I really would like to "keep them in the family". Would anyone be interested in buying either of the GX2s or the 280?

W0W bummer Val! I feel ya.







On the Broken GX2, do you know which pcb is bad? I have Menthol Moose's Broken GX2 here and the second PCB is bad (one without the pci-e connector).


----------



## Valicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
W0W bummer Val! I feel ya.







On the Broken GX2, do you know which pcb is bad? I have Menthol Moose's Broken GX2 here and the second PCB is bad (one without the pci-e connector).

No idea. I just know it isn't being detected at all.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
No idea. I just know it isn't being detected at all.

Are you on Xfire? I'm LicheLord on there, we can talk it will be easier.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Just noticed I hit 8mil when I saw the congrats thread for me.

I just got hit hard with a few surprise bills each with a painful number of zeros attached to each, so I'm probably going to be scaling back my farm and selling off all but two of my GX2s. (two GX2s, a not-working evga GX2, and a BFG 280)
I'm not sure if I could get more for them on ebay or here, though I really would like to "keep them in the family". Would anyone be interested in buying either of the GX2s or the 280?

Bill is killing here too, hoping I can convince my parents to let me keep folding. I've tried doing the "I'll help with the bill" thing, but they just didn't go for it.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'd help if I could, but my GTX 260 habit is killing me. Having to order sata cables and PSU's to keep us is killing me.


----------



## Quantum Man

Darn these mild weathered days. It's waaaay too hot in my room. I'm shutting down one rig for a few hours.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
Darn these mild weathered days. It's waaaay too hot in my room. I'm shutting down one rig for a few hours.

Yeah this weather is nuts, I've got all my windows opened as well as my front door and I'm still roasting! Had the wood stove on last week.









No, No climate change here.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Yeah this weather is nuts, I've got all my windows opened as well as my front door and I'm still roasting! Had the wood stove on last week.









No, No climate change here.









I hear ya, 85 degrees here one day, 45 the day after. Just the computers going and no heat keeps the room toasty, even gets warmer than i'd like!


----------



## G-Byte

It's been pretty cool here as well, warmer than what I was expecting and a bit of snow here and there. I have had my window open, right by my case, for the last two months and I have been keeping my bedroom door open a bit for the air flow. I'm lucky that both my roommates are hot blooded cause their window, just across the hall from me, is open too. A nice cross draft is what Dr. [email protected] prescribed.


----------



## B-roca

Muahaha you guys are all having problems and I am chugging along at a *MASSIVE 2000 PPD* please save the jealousy









lol just kidding sorry to hear about all you rigs biting the dust [email protected] is a component killer it killed my old 350W no-name psu but my dad helped me get the Corsair 520-HX and its awesome it been rock solid while folding all day and now I'm sitting at my computer, while its folding, on OCN and creating huge amounts of bass but some how my cable management got worse lol oh well


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
Muahaha you guys are all having problems and I am chugging along at a *MASSIVE 2000 PPD* please save the jealousy









lol just kidding sorry to hear about all you rigs biting the dust [email protected] is a component killer it killed my old 350W no-name psu but my dad helped me get the Corsair 520-HX and its awesome it been rock solid while folding all day and now I'm sitting at my computer, while its folding, on OCN and creating huge amounts of bass but some how my cable management got worse lol oh well

Just remove the unused cables.









BTW: I'm in Victorious Secret! Woot!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Just remove the unused cables.









BTW: I'm in Victorious Secret! Woot!

Link.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Link.

****...I knew I forgot something. He is Our latest member but need his post bit.


----------



## B-roca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Just remove the unused cables.









BTW: I'm in Victorious Secret! Woot!


yea I'm not the stupid but its just that the main sleeved ones are really thick and hard to bend and last time i sent way longer on cable management


----------



## Chaos Assasson

quick question: Can my 9600GT fold at the same time in the same system as a GTS 250?

reason im asking because ive heard of problems with 9 series and gtx series issues when in the same system


----------



## G-Byte

Afaik it should run ok. There might be a bit of slowdown from both gpu's but the extra ppd from the 96 will be greater than what you lose.

I just got an 8800gts tonight for $54, it is one of them g80's with 320 ram and 96 shaders. I have it up to 1620 shaders right now and working on a 353 pointer. It is producing 4420ppd for 1:09 secs.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Afaik it should run ok. There might be a bit of slowdown from both gpu's but the extra ppd from the 96 will be greater than what you lose.

I just got an 8800gts tonight for $54, it is one of them g80's with 320 ram and 96 shaders. I have it up to 1620 shaders right now and working on a 353 pointer. It is producing 4420ppd for 1:09 secs.


nice


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


quick question: Can my 9600GT fold at the same time in the same system as a GTS 250?

reason im asking because ive heard of problems with 9 series and gtx series issues when in the same system


Well thats the GTS not GTX card, so IIRC should be fine, especially with new drivers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Afaik it should run ok. There might be a bit of slowdown from both gpu's but the extra ppd from the 96 will be greater than what you lose.

I just got an 8800gts tonight for $54, it is one of them g80's with 320 ram and 96 shaders. I have it up to 1620 shaders right now and working on a 353 pointer. It is producing 4420ppd for 1:09 secs.


Not to bad for a old card


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle*


Well thats the GTS not GTX card, so IIRC should be fine, especially with new drivers.

Not to bad for a old card










a gts 250 pulls about 6k-7k ppd right?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle*


Well thats the GTS not GTX card, so IIRC should be fine, especially with new drivers.

Not to bad for a old card










Yaaa, I should have mentioned the gtx cards too. I don't really remember what my gts250 did with my newest MaxCores, I don't even remember if I put it in my sigrig, probably not since I got the other m2n-sli mobo.

I seen some in the gpu ppd thread that has his up to 1800 but I'll see how mine does for a day or so then raise it up another notch. I might even be able to break the 60sec barrier.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


a gts 250 pulls about 6k-7k ppd right?


Yep bout right for the most common work units like 787 and 353's.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


nice


Ya it was a nice price and I think it has waaay more than 1620 to give. There was a gtx280 on Kiijii for $150 and I almost shaaat myself







...I emailed the poster and complimented him on his price and said it was too bad I didn't have the money...and I sure wracked my feeble brain














for a furious few secs to see if I could grab it, but not a chance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


a gts 250 pulls about 6k-7k ppd right?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


a gts 250 pulls about 6k-7k ppd right?


I just checked my 250 and it does about 6700 one a 353 for around 45-47s at 1566shaders


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Ya it was a nice price and I think it has waaay more than 1620 to give. There was a gtx280 on Kiijii for $150 and I almost shaaat myself







...I emailed the poster and complimented him on his price and said it was too bad I didn't have the money...and I sure wracked my feeble brain














for a furious few secs to see if I could grab it, but not a chance.

I just checked my 250 and it does about 6700 one a 353 for around 45-47s at 1566shaders


why did you quote me twice?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


why did you quote me twice?










Copy and pasted what I started to tell you about my 250 then remembered about the ...nice... comment and that's where the past comes in.







I've been up waaay to long I think.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*









Copy and pasted what I started to tell you about my 250 then remembered about the ...nice... comment and that's where the past comes in.







I've been up waaay to long I think.


ha ha ok i just had to reinstall Fahmon kept reading hung after 3 frames fixed it though


----------



## nolonger

Don't get a GTS 250, I'm pretty sure you can get a used GTX 260 for about the same price as the new GTS 250. After overclocked to 1544MHz on shaders my GTX 260 yields 7.5-8.2K PPD on 353's. Just make sure you get the 55nm 216sp version.


----------



## markt

Looks like grunion is on fire. look at this.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

grunion has some witchcraft going on

and i am finally in the top 1000 on OCN


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


grunion has some witchcraft going on

and i am finally in the top 1000 on OCN
























Congrats buddy.










+rep for you









EDIT:

Post 2,250! Such a pretty number


----------



## Chaos Assasson

that 1888 took forever too


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


that 1888 took forever too


Yup. I got one this morning also... two updates of zero points


----------



## SilverPotato

I overtook 13500 of y'all in under 3 months with a single 8600GT @ 30% ^.^


----------



## Chaos Assasson

it takes me like 15 hrs or something like that to finish one


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


it takes me like 15 hrs or something like that to finish one


On an 8600GT?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Don't get a GTS 250, I'm pretty sure you can get a used GTX 260 for about the same price as the new GTS 250. After overclocked to 1544MHz on shaders my GTX 260 yields 7.5-8.2K PPD on 353's. Just make sure you get the 55nm 216sp version.


Agree; I'm pushing out about 8k ppd with my card; 9k ppd when my CPU is taken into account.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Agree; I'm pushing out about 8k ppd with my card; 9k ppd when my CPU is taken into account.


Are you running VMWare client?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverpotato* 
on an 8600gt?

9600gt


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Don't get a GTS 250, I'm pretty sure you can get a used GTX 260 for about the same price as the new GTS 250. After overclocked to 1544MHz on shaders my GTX 260 yields 7.5-8.2K PPD on 353's. Just make sure you get the 55nm 216sp version.

Yea you're right, my 'ol trusty 65nm 216sp can hardly get 1512 shader clock, no matter the voltage. I see almost everyone with 55nm 260s cards getting over 1600 shader a fair bit of the time. For sake of less EUE's I'm forced to run 1458 shaders







Still pulls a decent 8500 ppd on 353's.

Btw 700k points woot! Nearing the top 300!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle* 
Yea you're right, my 'ol trusty 65nm 216sp can hardly get 1512 shader clock, no matter the voltage. I see almost everyone with 55nm 260s cards getting over 1600 shader a fair bit of the time. For sake of less EUE's I'm forced to run 1458 shaders







Still pulls a decent 8500 ppd on 353's.

newegg has a gts 250 for $110


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
newegg has a gts 250 for $110

Not bad but I've kinda ran out of usable pci-e slots







. May have to mod up some pci-e x1 slots.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle* 
Yea you're right, my 'ol trusty 65nm 216sp can hardly get 1512 shader clock, no matter the voltage. I see almost everyone with 55nm 260s cards getting over 1600 shader a fair bit of the time. For sake of less EUE's I'm forced to run 1458 shaders







Still pulls a decent 8500 ppd on 353's.

Btw 700k points woot! Nearing the top 300!
















What drivers are you running? I think 190.62 might be reducing my PPD.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


What drivers are you running? I think 190.62 might be reducing my PPD.


191.07's which card are you running 65 or 55nm? CLocKs?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle*


191.07's which card are you running 65 or 55nm? CLocKs?


55nm 216sp. Core clock is stock (576MHz) and shaders are at 1544MHz. I get around 7.5K-8.2K PPD on 353's while I'm using the computer to browse the internet.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Are you running VMWare client?


I don't know? Sorry, not to familiar on the terms, but I'm using the GPU client and standard client from Stanford at the same time, if that helps.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I don't know? Sorry, not to familiar on the terms, but I'm using the GPU client and standard client from Stanford at the same time, if that helps.


VMWare is when you run Linux on a seperate window to get the [email protected] client running through Linux instead of Windows for a better PPD.

So I guess you're either using SMP or Uniprocessor.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


55nm 216sp. Core clock is stock (576MHz) and shaders are at 1544MHz. I get around 7.5K-8.2K PPD on 353's while I'm using the computer to browse the internet.


Well I guess that's about right for browsing the web at the same time, what do you get if you let the system sit idle for 3 %? Priority set to low or slightly higher?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle*


Well I guess that's about right for browsing the web at the same time, what do you get if you let the system sit idle for 3 %? Priority set to low or slightly higher?


If I set both my Uniprocessor clients to 90% CPU usage I get the same PPD. Trying to increase priority to Normal.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So I should have another GTX 260 and a nice new 9600 GSO today. Should be more than enough to push me into top 10 producers. I love when new toys come in the mail.


----------



## nolonger

Got an increase of ~300PPD by setting GPU core to Normal priority.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


So I should have another GTX 260 and a nice new 9600 GSO today. Should be more than enough to push me into top 10 producers. I love when new toys come in the mail.










Nice!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Got an increase of ~300PPD by setting GPU core to Normal priority.


So now what PPD are you getting letting it sit idle for 3%?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle*


So now what PPD are you getting letting it sit idle for 3%?


Getting 8.1k. I don't have it sitting 3% idle, I just set priority to Normal for the GPU core.


----------



## G-Byte

For the gtx260 216 gpus the shader straps are increments of 36hz. So like right now I got my highest at 1566 and it is an exact strap level. So minus or plus 36 from there.

I just spent 5 minutes looking for a post by someone/whomever and it had the straps for the gtx2xx series of gpus. I just can't find it right now and I don't think that I bookmarked it either...hope someone did and can link it for us all.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think this post may be what you're looking for. It's also linked in Mikecdm's signature. Pretty good information.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I think this post may be what you're looking for. It's also linked in Mikecdm's signature. Pretty good information.

















Ya that's the one AWG. Thanks a whole bunch, now to bookmark it myself. Thanks and +


----------



## Hueristic

Internet down for 30 or so hours.







0PPD yesterday.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Ouch man, that sucks. I'm still waiting on mail for another card. Damn military mail is anything but convenient.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i am going to hopefully have a 1888,787, and hopefully 2-3 353's go in for today on eoc


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
For the gtx260 216 gpus the shader straps are increments of 36hz. So like right now I got my highest at 1566 and it is an exact strap level. So minus or plus 36 from there.

I just spent 5 minutes looking for a post by someone/whomever and it had the straps for the gtx2xx series of gpus. I just can't find it right now and I don't think that I bookmarked it either...hope someone did and can link it for us all.

Lucky, mines 54, 54, 54. Darn 65nm.


----------



## nolonger

Wow, my GTX 260 managed ~9k PPD on a 353 when I was away, awesome!


----------



## SilverPotato

Sheesh, I was down for 15 days and didn't even realize it... I'll boost my PPD to make up for it.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverPotato*


Sheesh, I was down for 15 days and didn't even realize it... I'll boost my PPD to make up for it.


how did you not know that you were down for 15 days?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


how did you not know that you were down for 15 days?










http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434798


----------



## Quantum Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434798


I think he means how could a person not know they weren't folding for that long a time. Not how can you check if you are or aren't folding.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


I think he means how could a person not know they weren't folding for that long a time. Not how can you check if you are or aren't folding.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

what quantum said


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Well guys now that I have SLI working on my board I am back up and folding.








So look out if your ahead of me, and sorry if you weren't able to pass me while I was down for 4+ days.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Well guys now that I have SLI working on my board I am back up and folding.








So look out if your ahead of me, and sorry if you weren't able to pass me while I was down for 4+ days.









are you able to do more than 2-way sli with that mod


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


are you able to do more than 2-way sli with that mod


I am not sure(due to only having 2 GTS's) but there should be no reason I could not.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


I am not sure(due to only having 2 GTS's) but there should be no reason I could not.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*












Exactly! I wonder if anyone has an 8800GTS 512 laying around they would let me borrow to test this on









EDIT: darn cant tri SLI 88GTS's


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Well guys now that I have SLI working on my board I am back up and folding.








So look out if your ahead of me, and sorry if you weren't able to pass me while I was down for 4+ days.










Ima coming for ya!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle* 
Ima coming for ya!









and you will catch me..... unless I can stay ahead until the new 300 series comes out then


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


and you will catch me..... unless I can stay ahead until the new 300 series comes out then










Yea you just think that ok?








It's on!


----------



## Quantum Man

2 million tonight!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Gotta love government quarters, my power was down for about 9 or 10 hours last night. My PPD is going to absolutely suck today. :swearing:


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Gotta love government quarters, my power was down for about 9 or 10 hours last night. My PPD is going to absolutely suck today. :swearing:


You already have 7k at least you wont have 0!


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya folks,

Well, I spent the past 4 hours resetting up my 2nd mobo and all the shares, permissions and applications so I can control it from here. I got FahMon all done now too and here is what it looks like;

32K, not bad at all I think.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya folks,

Well, I spent the past 4 hours resetting up my 2nd mobo and all the shares, permissions and applications so I can control it from here. I got FahMon all done now too and here is what it looks like;

32K, not bad at all I think.


Not to bad with all 353's, that's a solid 30k setup with other work units!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya folks,

Well, I spent the past 4 hours resetting up my 2nd mobo and all the shares, permissions and applications so I can control it from here. I got FahMon all done now too and here is what it looks like;

32K, not bad at all I think.

not bad m8


----------



## SilverPotato

For some reason my postbit says I get 200PPD but the OCN chart says I get 850-900PPD

Any reason why?


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverPotato* 
For some reason my postbit says I get 200PPD but the OCN chart says I get 850-900PPD

Any reason why?

From what I can tell it is a day or so behind EOC stats. Probably because OCN updates I believe every day at 4am.


----------



## Quantum Man

My actual PPD is closer to 60k but my OCN postbit says it's 35k or so.


----------



## this n00b again

60k?

hmm that's a alot. I just turned on all 4 of my GPU's to team 37726, and it seems im only pulling around 16-17 k. i think i have a ppd issue


----------



## Quantum Man

Anyone get Unknown work units recently? I have 3 currently. Unknown points, deadline, core.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Have you updated FAHmon if you're running it? It's under the tools drop down.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Man*


Anyone get Unknown work units recently? I have 3 currently. Unknown points, deadline, core.


Tell FahMon to look for updates on WU's.


----------



## Quantum Man

Ah ok, got it. Thanks.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Woot, glad I could help out a fellow folder.


----------



## nolonger

You guys in front of me are in luck, my GPU is hitting 90ÂºC under load (I have my case closed, which leads to horrible airflow). So I'm just folding with CPU cores.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


You guys in front of me are in luck, my GPU is hitting 90ÂºC under load (I have my case closed, which leads to horrible airflow). So I'm just folding with CPU cores.


A gtx 260 hitting 90c? That sounds like a bad case of dust bunny build up. Fan speed?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle*


A gtx 260 hitting 90c? That sounds like a bad case of dust bunny build up. Fan speed?


53%, I just noticed my Fan Profiles weren't working. I have it back up now. 75ÂºC under 70% fan speed.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

well tomorrow i will prob get 2k more ppd than i usually get because i will leave my pc on overnight because im going to a mw2 midnight release

edit and i just got a 384 point wu and its running hot like the 511's do like 3-4c hotter than 787,353,1888 etc


----------



## grunion

Gone Boincin for awhile








Be back to run down some of you n00bs after while.


----------



## manolith

guys im hitting a million before this weekend!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Gone Boincin for awhile









































Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


guys im hitting a million before this weekend!


----------



## Traeumt

Folding community i need help pay attention to my topic please







under folding section thx


----------



## Quantum Man

I'm going to be reducing my folding efforts for a while, gone down to my sig rig only. I'll go full steam for foldathons though.







My wife and I are buying our 1st house so I'll take the savings wherever I can get them.


----------



## Valicious

currently getting ~48-53k, almost to my next million

As much as I love these GX2s, I' need to sell them more.
Increase your output today!


----------



## G-Byte

...sooo very close I am. I think I'll pass into the 5M by 6pm's update. Wow, that's alot of ppd for only 13months.


----------



## jck

Dang, G-Byte. I just looked at the rig in your sig, and it's almost the machine I'm gonna start folding on!

BTW, what's the video card you have? I got dual 8800GTSes.

Would love to know what you're runnin for folding. I have the same CPU and mobo. just running dual video and 3 drive RAID...

Oh, and I don't have the cool soundcard you have


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Dang, G-Byte. I just looked at the rig in your sig, and it's almost the machine I'm gonna start folding on!

BTW, what's the video card you have? I got dual 8800GTSes.

Would love to know what you're runnin for folding. I have the same CPU and mobo. just running dual video and 3 drive RAID...

Oh, and I don't have the cool soundcard you have









My dual MaxCore 55's have the shaders oc'd to 1566/1512 for 1st/2nd gpu's. This is stable for me for 24/7 folding. Temps are 64/60 with a 353 wu and my fans are 80/60 right now. I hardly have to change the fan speeds for either of my gpu's unless I got my bedroom door closed then it is usually 90/80.

The audio is just a plain old, and I mean old, Live! 24bit with a mod added. It works pretty good for me and I have the Logitech x-530's for 5.1 sound. I listen to ALOT of rock, blues and other various genres but mostly rock and blues. These speakers roar when full blast and are very clear for most types of music. I have had them for about 4 years now and I don't regret the $57 that I paid for them.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Just ordered a GTS 250 so i should be starting to go up in ranks faster


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
Just ordered a GTS 250 so i should be starting to go up in ranks faster

Awesome!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


My dual MaxCore 55's have the shaders oc'd to 1566/1512 for 1st/2nd gpu's. This is stable for me for 24/7 folding. Temps are 64/60 with a 353 wu and my fans are 80/60 right now. I hardly have to change the fan speeds for either of my gpu's unless I got my bedroom door closed then it is usually 90/80.

The audio is just a plain old, and I mean old, Live! 24bit with a mod added. It works pretty good for me and I have the Logitech x-530's for 5.1 sound. I listen to ALOT of rock, blues and other various genres but mostly rock and blues. These speakers roar when full blast and are very clear for most types of music. I have had them for about 4 years now and I don't regret the $57 that I paid for them.


Those sound like kickbutt cards. My 8800GTSes don't touch those I don't think.

I know what you mean about old audio. I have just the original M2N32-SLi audio. I had 7.1, but the Creative labs set I had crapped out. I got about the same set of Logitech speakers you did. Think I paid $70-some. They are good speakers for sure









That Asus mobo has been a workhorse tho. Never had a glitch with it yet. *fingers crossed*


----------



## G-Byte

Well there it is...from the stats at Stanford I have passed the point where a few others have before me, I'm am the 35th so far to reach the 5millionth ppd mark. And it has only been 13 months since I started to fold. Yaaaa for G-Byte. I feel so







,







and


----------



## nolonger

Go G-Byte!!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Well there it is...from the stats at Stanford I have passed the point where a few others have before me, I'm am the 35th so far to reach the 5millionth ppd mark. And it has only been 13 months since I started to fold. Yaaaa for G-Byte. I feel so








,







and









WTG!


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, I'm officially joining the OCN folding team. Right now it's just going to be the i7 in my laptop, but soon I'll have my 3520, 9650, 3 4890s, 9800GTX+, PS3 and a couple other computers. It'll be a slow process, but I should be able to get it done here pretty quick.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Alright, I'm officially joining the OCN folding team. Right now it's just going to be the i7 in my laptop, but soon I'll have my 3520, 9650, 3 4890s, 9800GTX+, PS3 and a couple other computers. It'll be a slow process, but I should be able to get it done here pretty quick.










Good to hear.

This thread will have everything you need to get started (just in case you missed it







)


----------



## SgtHop

Oh, I'm definitely not new to folding, lol. Just new to the OCN team. I'm 1.2 million points into it, so everything is already set up, I just have to go into all my clients and change the team number. 37726, right?

EDIT: 666th page, lol.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Oh, I'm definitely not new to folding, lol. Just new to the OCN team. I'm 1.2 million points into it, so everything is already set up, I just have to go into all my clients and change the team number. 37726, right?


Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And welcome


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
EDIT: 666th page, lol.


----------



## SgtHop

Lol, yeah. I should have my postbit here in a couple days, once I get everything up and running.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Lol, yeah. I should have my postbit here in a couple days, once I get everything up and running.


Fold on!


----------



## SgtHop

I will fold on and thensome, good sir. Once my new rig is running, I should be pulling 18,000PPD or so. Maybe more, I have 8 unicores running on my laptop, and it's still not running 100%, lol.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I will fold on and thensome, good sir. Once my new rig is running, I should be pulling 18,000PPD or so. Maybe more, I have 8 unicores running on my laptop, and it's still not running 100%, lol.

Must be a nice laptop!

To pull out the most PPD, you can run the Vmware client. Should be a bit more than the uni's


----------



## Valicious

Three more days and I should break 9 million









Providing, of course, I don't sell any of these GX2sx. (though I'm hoping I can)


----------



## Chaos Assasson

my gts 250 should be in my rig on Sunday after Thanksgiving now will i have to reinstall [email protected] or will it work right off the bat


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Should work right off I'd imagine but probably a good idea just to reinstall it. Always better to start fresh.


----------



## technoredneck95

Nothing to dramatic guys, but I just broke into the top 500. slow and steady.


----------



## neurolysis

W4LNUT5 is very close to me, seems to be getting similar daily scores too.

He is going down.


----------



## chatch15117

I'm almost in the top 1,000(1,076) after 2 weeks of folding









Quote:



Originally Posted by *neurolysis*


W4LNUT5 is very close to me, seems to be getting similar daily scores too.

He is going down.


I took him down 3 days ago


----------



## ACM

Wow when i last shut down my computer i forgot to put on my Folding clocks, so it has been running like 4.5k PPD (should be in the 5.5-6K range) for a few days. Man i was wondering why it was folding so slow!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Wow when i last shut down my computer i forgot to put on my Folding clocks, so it has been running like 4.5k PPD (should be in the 5.5-6K range) for a few days. Man i was wondering why it was folding so slow!


Talk about setting clocks I forgot to set gaming clocks and close [email protected] to play TF2 yesterday, driver crashed and I lost a 787 at 82%, lol!


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Talk about setting clocks I forgot to set gaming clocks and close [email protected] to play TF2 yesterday, driver crashed and I lost a 787 at 82%, lol!


Shouldn't it leave off from where you left of like my [email protected] client does, or close to where it left off?

I'm doing a 787 WU right now


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Shouldn't it leave off from where you left of like my [email protected] client does, or close to where it left off?

I'm doing a 787 WU right now










Nah, it EUE'd immediately as I opened the game.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Nah, it EUE'd immediately as I opened the game.


Ah, that has to suck.


----------



## manolith

i made folding at home logo on forza motorsports 3. =b is nice i have to take pix


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Can you change your car number to 37726? That'd be awesome if you could.


----------



## manolith

i dont know if i could change my gametag i have to look into it. ill as the xbox guys on the xbox forums


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


i made folding at home logo on forza motorsports 3. =b is nice i have to take pix


























For some reason one of my NoFreds installs is no longer resolveing www.stanford.edu anymore. I can't get WU's and I don 't know how to check if the last completed one got sent.


----------



## pianoman6954

I guess it's time to throw some effort into 37726, EVGA keeps cutting their EVGA Bucks incentive. (Which was likely the only possible way I could afford a GTX 295 CO-OP). Pitty to, that was going to be my first attempt at a dedicated LCS for GPU use. Oh well, here comes my 3 computers and PS3 should be interesting.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pianoman6954*


I guess it's time to throw some effort into 37726, EVGA keeps cutting their EVGA Bucks incentive. (Which was likely the only possible way I could afford a GTX 295 CO-OP). Pitty to, that was going to be my first attempt at a dedicated LCS for GPU use. Oh well, here comes my 3 computers and PS3 should be interesting.












We got one of EVGAs folders


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Woohoo! Welcome to Team 37726.


----------



## chatch15117

Exactly #1000 now









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=477444

17,111 points in the last 24 hours


----------



## Valicious

One or two more updates and I'll break 9mil







(less than 6k to go)

Just in time too, gonna be taking out my GX2s and shipping them off soon. I think Goobers folds for OCN....


----------



## wierdo124

I'm not gaining on eclipse anymore


----------



## Valicious

Just broke 9 million points baby!

*gets back to working on Marketing paper on AMD*


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valicious* 
Just broke 9 million points baby!

congrats Val.......thank you again for the GTs.....just letting you know that they're back in full swing folding for OCN along with two other GTs which i got from PGT96AJT.......hopefully i can get another rig going soon but need to add another 20A breaker and an outlet so the poor 15s won't trip anymore


----------



## tofunater

I'm coming for you guys. By the end of next week, I should be pushing over 40k ppd. Nom nom nom.


----------



## SgtHop

That is many ppds. I hope that someday, I will have that many ppds, as I rather enjoy winning at things.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i now getting between 4.7k and 6.5k PPD


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i now getting between 4.7k and 6.5k PPD










How does the green edition overclock?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z2s3z/
current max linked i have gotten to fold without unstable machine errors
only bumped mem up once


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z2s3z/
current max linked i have gotten to fold without unstable machine errors
only bumped mem up once

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hfmk8/


----------



## nolonger

Unlinked is the way to go.


----------



## mtbmike777

man am i gonna kick some arse now 2 gtx 285 ocx editions folding hard 20-24k ppd atm that sound about right for these puppies??


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


man am i gonna kick some arse now 2 gtx 285 ocx editions folding hard 20-24k ppd atm that sound about right for these puppies??


Sounds pretty high!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
man am i gonna kick some arse now 2 gtx 285 ocx editions folding hard 20-24k ppd atm that sound about right for these puppies??

Nice to have you back... and better than ever!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
man am i gonna kick some arse now 2 gtx 285 ocx editions folding hard 20-24k ppd atm that sound about right for these puppies??


----------



## VincentJ

I love my trusty G94's. Almost to 2 mil by using them.


----------



## mtbmike777

so ive had them a couple days newness novelty worn off already mwahahahahaha
so it was time to overclock my overclocked gpus!!!!!!!
1584 shaders stock 1820 so far stable

give me 353's 12k PPD on each with the 353's

see just picked up a 1888 lost 1k PPD









any how im gunning you all down fast 580-250 watch out im cgonna get ya!!!


----------



## SgtHop

I really need to get my new PSU so I can get back in the game. I should be able to push around 30k/day, but I can't until I have both my machines running.


----------



## manolith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


so ive had them a couple days newness novelty worn off already mwahahahahaha
so it was time to overclock my overclocked gpus!!!!!!!
1584 shaders stock 1820 so far stable

give me 353's 12k PPD on each with the 353's

see just picked up a 1888 lost 1k PPD









any how im gunning you all down fast 580-250 watch out im cgonna get ya!!!


thats pretty impresive!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


so ive had them a couple days newness novelty worn off already mwahahahahaha
so it was time to overclock my overclocked gpus!!!!!!!
1584 shaders stock 1820 so far stable

give me 353's 12k PPD on each with the 353's

see just picked up a 1888 lost 1k PPD









any how im gunning you all down fast 580-250 watch out im cgonna get ya!!!


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manolith* 
thats pretty impresive!

thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 























thanks

im after my million points badge now!!! want one want one want one lol

bummer picked up 1888's on both, oh well 4.5 hrs damn sight faster than my old 8800gts's at 13 hrs for a 1888

1823 got some tiny artifacting going on on the screen dropped to 1800 happy with that for factory OC GPU's as we know they wont game at that but they fold happily!!! fold on


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


thanks

thanks

im after my million points badge now!!! want one want one want one lol

bummer picked up 1888's on both, oh well 4.5 hrs damn sight faster than my old 8800gts's at 13 hrs for a 1888

1823 got some tiny artifacting going on on the screen dropped to 1800 happy with that for factory OC GPU's as we know they wont game at that but they fold happily!!! fold on


My GPU does the same, it'll fold happily at 1544MHz, but as soon as I load up a game it crashes.
I wish power bills here didn't increase exponentially. I've been paying more of an increase on the tax than the actual power usage (tax increases exponentially with power usage).


----------



## K092084

Well my points are going to go down about 20K for a while, my board in my 2x9800gx2 rig went down. Now I just get to sit idly by while I wait on my RMA. Going to be a long wait.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Well my points are going to go down about 20K for a while, my board in my 2x9800gx2 rig went down. Now I just get to sit idly by while I wait on my RMA. Going to be a long wait.


That sucks.

There is good news though. I passed you in avg. PPD _before_ your rig crashed.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Ugh I feel that pain, I'm away from home and my main rig is down for some reason right now. That's my SMP, a 260 and 9600 GSO down until right before Christmas unless I get can get someone to turn it back on for me.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
That sucks.

There is good news though. I passed you in avg. PPD _before_ your rig crashed.









Not cool, not liking you right, I will have to see about this when I get my board back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Ugh I feel that pain, I'm away from home and my main rig is down for some reason right now. That's my SMP, a 260 and 9600 GSO down until right before Christmas unless I get can get someone to turn it back on for me.

I loathe when that happens. All I want to do is get the computer back on.


----------



## MADMAX22

Well glad I finally installed vmware. 
Setup sig rig cpu 3.4ghz, vid card at 650/1500/1000 all stable ocing.

With the previouse console gpu version and smp in vista64 I was averaging total of 6000ppd. 4000ppd gpu and 2000ppd smp roughly depending on wu, give or take about 300ppd.

Now I have the system tray gpu client and installed smp on ubuntu in vmware. GPU averaging 4400ppd and cpu averaging 5000ppd, so I basically gained about 3000ppd on the cpu which is a nice change without upgrading my hardware.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Ugh I feel that pain, I'm away from home and my main rig is down for some reason right now. That's my SMP, a 260 and 9600 GSO down until right before Christmas unless I get can get someone to turn it back on for me.


This is a crappy thing to happen. Before I moved into where I am at I spent the weekend with my two lady friends here. I've known them for years now and we all are great friends. But anyway, I came over and I was using their laptop and TightVNC to look after my pc's. My sigrig locked up and although I could still log into the 2ndary system I could do nothing about the 1st one. So I came over here Friday at about 4pm and went back home to restart my sigrig about 2am. I lost over 10 hours of [email protected] waiting until the next day.

And although I have everything setup to control the 2nd system from the 1st, I don't have the permissions or anything to use the 2nd to control the 1st system. I have it this way cause of how my setup is right now. To turn off or reboot my small folder all I have to do is reach over 2 feet and push a button, it is that easy. Or go with VNC and hit the reboot button on the remote desktop. I should set things up to do the same but I am normally home so it seemed to be too much trouble.


----------



## nomolos

I'm gunning for all of you!!! harharhar! I just started last month folding w/ a ps3, and a gts 250. Just purhcased a new house and am going to be building 5 monster folding machines. I'm currently in 1218 place on the OCN team....look out top 100...here I come!!!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomolos*


I'm gunning for all of you!!! harharhar! I just started last month folding w/ a ps3, and a gts 250. Just purhcased a new house and am going to be building 5 monster folding machines. I'm currently in 1218 place on the OCN team....look out top 100...here I come!!!










Come on up, it's nice here...


----------



## nafljhy

haha, it is nice up here huh?


----------



## SgtHop

Woo, finally got my postbit. It's only some 80 positions off, lol. But I also just got my system up and running again with a VM, so we'll see how that turns out. Should net me some good points, but only time will tell.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I finally break the top 500 then have to quit


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I finally break the top 500 then have to quit









What happened??


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Woo, finally got my postbit. It's only some 80 positions off, lol. But I also just got my system up and running again with a VM, so we'll see how that turns out. Should net me some good points, but only time will tell.








































Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I finally break the top 500 then have to quit


----------



## manolith

my new secret weapon..


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


my new secret weapon..










What clients are the gtx 285's running on?


----------



## manolith

the 285s are beating the 353 WUs


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


the 285s are beating the 353 WUs


----------



## nolonger

Seems like I'll really be getting an EVGA x58 SLI LE to go with my i7. 4 PCI-Ex goodness!

How does 3x GTX 260 and 1x 9600GSO sound? Like a dream, lol!


----------



## thenailedone

Yippee for me... back from vacation and folding again... at this rate I might stay in the top 1000 (for the moment in any case)


----------



## SgtHop

Woo. After a whopping one work unit on my VM, I went from the 1300s to 1001.This is a good thing.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Seems like I'll really be getting an EVGA x58 SLI LE to go with my i7. 4 PCI-Ex goodness!

How does 3x GTX 260 and 1x 9600GSO sound? Like a dream, lol!


Sounds good, I'm thinking of transferring my 9600GSO to my 3xGTX260 folder so if my main rig goes down while I'm away (like it did this time







) I won't lose as much PPD.


----------



## hitman1985

hmmmmm, lets see what we can fit in here, i hope the movers dont break nothing on the way to alaska as i just got this in as a donation for the folding at home purpose... in alaska im planning on building cheap rigs with power ppd, ill be studying folding at home systems for dinner









Dimensions and facts... 7' 2" tall, 25" wide, 5 shelfs that support up to 100lbs each, i think ill be good to go for a couple of rigs


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
hmmmmm, lets see what we can fit in here, i hope the movers dont break nothing on the way to alaska as i just got this in as a donation for the folding at home purpose... in alaska im planning on building cheap rigs with power ppd, ill be studying folding at home systems for dinner









Dimensions and facts... 7' 2" tall, 25" wide, 5 shelfs that support up to 100lbs each, i think ill be good to go for a couple of rigs















































:che ers:










































:app laud:


----------



## markt

I'll be down some ppd for a couple days while I maintenance the rigs(dustbunnies) and switch some to retail copies of windows 7 instead of RC. Be back up to about 100k sunday. In tax season I'm doing the big upgrade, I'm guessing 30k additional ppd.


----------



## hitman1985

im off to planning some complete rig costs at the moment, i guess price wise the best idea is going for gpu folding with some amd 790fx boards and 9800gx2 / gtx+'s since i dont have a load of cash floating around every month, im thinking of cheap but powerfull folders, ill have a dedicated room for the farm if everything works out as planned









my ideas were, 9550 phenoms, k9a2 plat's, 2 gb ram each rig, 2 gpus to start per rig with a 750w psu, then down the road when the shelfs get filled up ill be adding gpus instead of systems


----------



## someone153

Well I figure I need to post in here at least once.

Once I get my two 9800GX2's up and running you guys better look out. I'm shooting for 20k PPD.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *someone153*


Well I figure I need to post in here at least once.

Once I get my two 9800GX2's up and running you guys better look out. I'm shooting for 20k PPD.


you better hurry up then cause i'm already pulling 20k PPD and just about to pass you







see ya!!!!


----------



## someone153

Uhg... They won't get here until Monday. By that time you'll be long gone.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i cant fold cause i currently have 14 inches of snow and the power is flickering just enough to knock my rigs power off. so hopefully tomorrow i will be able to fold some more.


----------



## manolith

im very very very tempted in getting a third gtx285. they are so expensive now but i still want the extra 10ppd. lets see what happens in the weekend.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


im very very very tempted in getting a third gtx285. they are so expensive now but i still want the extra 10ppd. lets see what happens in the weekend.










stop it you'll get me at it too!!!!!!!!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manolith* 
im very very very tempted in getting a third gtx285. they are so expensive now but i still want the extra 10ppd. lets see what happens in the weekend.

Get a GTX 275. Cheaper and you can get it to run at approximately the same PPD.


----------



## someone153

I think that both of you need to buy either a 285 or a 275!


----------



## VincentJ

Well, looks like I will be acquiring a new PC in the next week or so. GTX 260 and a Phenom 2 x2. That should increase my folding output rate. Production has been down with my current pc lately, but should have that running at 100% soon.


----------



## SgtHop

Look out guys, I'm comin for you. I went up another 200 ranks last night, and that's just with my main rig. Soon as I get my 5970, I'm really gonna open the floodgates.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Look out guys, I'm comin for you. I went up another 200 ranks last night, and that's just with my main rig. Soon as I get my 5970, I'm really gonna open the floodgates.


bring it on sucker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SgtHop

Oh, it will be brought, it will be brought.

May the best man win. c:


----------



## mtbmike777

looking at all the stats on the current page of the [email protected] table i preside, there is only one person whos stats show any chance of keeping up with me or piping me 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=482883
other than stu, your all history
MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHA.......HAHAHAHA......HAHA..HA cough cough HA


----------



## SgtHop

On my stats page, I'm making an average of 24,500/day. That's significantly higher than Stu, and, if you notice, I'm next on his list for threats, lol.

Prepare to be destroyed, good sir.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
On my stats page, I'm making an average of 24,500/day. That's significantly higher than Stu, and, if you notice, I'm next on his list for threats, lol.

Prepare to be destroyed, good sir.

ha but your no where to be seen on my radar














and im just about ready to chuck another rig into the foldwith 2 8800gts 640's i'll be pulling 31-33k PPD
bring it on my man bring it on i relish a challange


----------



## SgtHop

This is but one big machine, comrade. Once the ball starts rolling, there will be epic, count on it. I make roughly 12.5k from my i7 alone, with only 7 cores going. I have another quad that's out of commission, that will contain a pair of 9800GTX+ units, and a 5970 on the way, which, despite being an ATI, should get me some good points. All in all, though, it's he who has the bigger wallet that will win.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

power still out hopefully it will be back on tomorrow


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


On my stats page, I'm making an average of 24,500/day. That's significantly higher than Stu, and, if you notice, I'm next on his list for threats, lol.

Prepare to be destroyed, good sir.


mmmm now this could get really interesting guess what i stumbled across today 
VMWare 3.0 (8 Core Folding w/ -bigadv)
and now have 7/8 flat out oh dear this could spell trouble for everyone from about 150 upwards within a week or 2 mwahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha






























PPD 31435.94!!!!!!!!









oh and another pair of 8800gts's with 10-12kPPD during next week 40k plus i will not even get a whiff of you my friend lol


----------



## manolith

wow the gtx 285 are at 400 bucks everywhere!!!!! what happened! there goes my plans. unless i can get a used one from here im sticking with two.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manolith* 
wow the gtx 285 are at 400 bucks everywhere!!!!! what happened! there goes my plans. unless i can get a used one from here im sticking with two.

there not cheap over here atm either bub i managed to get mine for Â£260 each which is cheap for the UK there still in knob shops for Â£350-Â£400 thats about $600 there abouts lol makes me sick what we have to pay over here tbh.


----------



## FtW 420

Prices have gone up a lot, vanilla models are more now than I paid for the FtW edition in the summer.


----------



## wannabe_OC

I have 1 empty slot...Just looking for that last GTX 295 to finish off the farm...









FOR NOW !!!!!!! muahahahahahaha


----------



## manolith

i paid 309 bucks for both gtx 285 about a year ago


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


mmmm now this could get really interesting guess what i stumbled across today 
VMWare 3.0 (8 Core Folding w/ -bigadv)
and now have 7/8 flat out oh dear this could spell trouble for everyone from about 150 upwards within a week or 2 mwahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha






























PPD 31435.94!!!!!!!!









oh and another pair of 8800gts's with 10-12kPPD during next week 40k plus i will not even get a whiff of you my friend lol


Only trouble is, that's what I'm running, and I'm already three units in for the bonus. Not to mention, I've got an entire machine that's not running right now, that will be in the next week or so, depending on what I get on Friday. I figured out, that with a whole $200, I could pull 45k out of my one machine, then with the other machine running, there's another 11k, plus my laptop at 2, plus my PS3 and a couple other unicores, I think I'll be in the lead for this race.

EDIT: Whoops, just bought a 9800GT. Halfway to the epic folding.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Only trouble is, that's what I'm running, and I'm already three units in for the bonus. Not to mention, I've got an entire machine that's not running right now, that will be in the next week or so, depending on what I get on Friday. I figured out, that with a whole $200, I could pull 45k out of my one machine, then with the other machine running, there's another 11k, plus my laptop at 2, plus my PS3 and a couple other unicores, I think I'll be in the lead for this race.

EDIT: Whoops, just bought a 9800GT. Halfway to the epic folding.


you know what bub i let you be the winner as tbh i dont really care as long as [email protected] is done, but one little piece of advice from first glance, your 18 probably still at school and live with your parents, i'm 36 been working along time have a very well established bank account and earn approximately Â£5000 ($8500) a month i dont really think youve got a chance in that race unless your a spoilt little brat
merry xmas 
mike


----------



## SgtHop

Lol, kay. I was gonna buy the 9800GT anyways, but whatev. All part of my upgrade path. I am 18, though, and I do go to school, and I do live with my parents. But, that's not really relevant, because I work two jobs, in addition to being a full time student. Whatev though.


----------



## nolonger

I might get another GTX 260, lol!


----------



## someone153

My GX2s get here today!


----------



## nolonger

How many? *gulp*


----------



## someone153

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


How many? *gulp*


Only 2...for now hehe


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i usually get 6-6.5k ppd on 353's but i just got one that was only getting 2k ppd. experimental wu? cause i just got a biff one and im getting my 6k ppd again
it was a project 5772


----------



## mtbmike777

pft windows update turned its self back on and reset my pc last night for updates whilst [email protected] on everything absolute nightmare to re set the BigAdv vmware


----------



## mtbmike777

I reckon im on for 250k this month not bad ha!!!


----------



## SgtHop

Nope, not bad at all. But, I've shown up on your radar, says I'm going to pass you in about a week, lol.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Nope, not bad at all. But, I've shown up on your radar, says I'm going to pass you in about a week, lol.

we'll see


----------



## grunion

Who's [email protected] in my name?


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Who's [email protected] in my name?


dont know bub but you can [email protected] for me if you like??


----------



## technoredneck95

Or me. I am always in need of some more ppd.


----------



## thenailedone

Question (and I direct it here cause this thread the most active)... no December fold-a-thon (or did I miss it)?


----------



## nckid4u

Just passed bluedevil.... movin on up...

I officially have nobody behind me with more PPD... nobody to run from! Must look ahead to those I cannot currently catch, although sergeanthop and thurton are very close in ppd to me. I need to get my #2 folding rig online and move this wagon train forward...


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenailedone* 
Question (and I direct it here cause this thread the most active)... no December fold-a-thon (or did I miss it)?

You missed it
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...rs-posted.html


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


Just passed bluedevil.... movin on up...

I officially have nobody behind me with more PPD... nobody to run from! Must look ahead to those I cannot currently catch, although sergeanthop and thurton are very close in ppd to me. I need to get my #2 folding rig online and move this wagon train forward...


Yeah, you're pretty high up there, but even if I had twice the PPD you're making, it would take me months to catch up.


----------



## markt

Just wait til February, gonna boost the ppd a ton. I don't even know what hardware to get yet, I'll have to wait to see what gpu's are how much $.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Finally got back to my main rig that was down and it's back to folding. Should be around number 12 top producer again in a few days, give or take a spot.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Finally got back to my main rig that was down and it's back to folding. Should be around number 12 top producer again in a few days, give or take a spot.

you'll be seeing me in aswell in the next few days too


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'd probably push higher if I didn't have one of my GPU's in the competition, I'd be hitting ~40k PPD but I'm usually around ~30-31k PPD with everything else. It's good to see fresh names in the top producers though.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Soon as I get my 5970, I'm really gonna open the floodgates.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
bring it on my man bring it on i relish a challange


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
This is but one big machine, comrade. Once the ball starts rolling, there will be epic, count on it.





































:gunner :

Quote:


Originally Posted by *someone153* 
My GX2s get here today!

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
Must look ahead to those I cannot currently catch,

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Just wait til February, gonna boost the ppd a ton. I don't even know what hardware to get yet, I'll have to wait to see what gpu's are how much $.


----------



## MADMAX22

Picked up a 9800gtx+ today at BB. This thing with a little oc on it is pushing twice as many points as my 8800gts 320. Not a bad upgrade.

Wont have my dedicated rig fully folding till next week sometime but it should bring about 12k ppd maybe a little more.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Picked up a 9800gtx+ today at BB. This thing with a little oc on it is pushing twice as many points as my 8800gts 320. Not a bad upgrade.

Wont have my dedicated rig fully folding till next week sometime but it should bring about 12k ppd maybe a little more.

Awesome, we need more people ramping up production so we can squash the Russians once and for all! I want them to be a fading memory so we can get to taking over the Aussies next.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Awesome, we need more people ramping up production so we can squash the Russians once and for all! I want them to be a fading memory so we can get to taking over the Aussies next.

LOL well my 775 rig will end up being my main folding setup for now. Its a 9550 at 4080mhz with vmware and ubuntu, with the 9800gtx+. I may put the 8800gts in also if I can figure out if it will work or not.

Ive got allmost all the components for my 1366 build but that wont be done for a week. Still havnt decided on a vid card for that yet. Was gonna wait til fermi came out or see how the gpu client will work out with ati cards in the future.

Any word on that by the way.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Awesome, we need more people ramping up production so we can squash the Russians once and for all! I want them to be a fading memory so we can get to taking over the Aussies next.

Many small contributors are better for the long run then large farms. It's too tough to keep them going, and when you are talking years you can't just throw one big load into it and say theres my contribution. Data over a prolonged time is much better than splashes in the pan. Plan for the long hai\\ul and don't overstretch yoursaelf and you will do much better in the long run.









For yourself/ the team and humanity.


----------



## VincentJ

Guess what? Just built my new rig yesterday. Phenom II 545 and a GTS 250. That should double my output with no problem.


----------



## Piff James

What The??? 
Well fellaz I fell off for about 2 months and I'm going to climb right back ASAP ..
man we got passed bye more teams...Time to catch up on some things I've issed..any help?..
Well I still got all my Equipment So its just a matter Of firing them all up again...Maybe after the Hollidays .....Well I just ate my milk and cookies ..time to deliver the presents..
Merry x-mas everyone


----------



## SgtHop

I just got my 9800GT today, threw it in my machine, reinstalled drivers, then set it up to fold alongside my GTX+. But, then I noticed something strange. When the 9800GT is running, the GTX+ will only run as fast as the GT. Anyone have any idea what's causing that?


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I just got my 9800GT today, threw it in my machine, reinstalled drivers, then set it up to fold alongside my GTX+. But, then I noticed something strange. When the 9800GT is running, the GTX+ will only run as fast as the GT. Anyone have any idea what's causing that?


That problem is supposed to be fixed. After you finish the WU erase your Fahcore_11 and Fahcore_14. Then it should upload the latest versions which include fixes for that problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piff James*


What The??? 
Well fellaz I fell off for about 2 months and I'm going to climb right back ASAP ..
man we got passed bye more teams...Time to catch up on some things I've issed..any help?..
Well I still got all my Equipment So its just a matter Of firing them all up again...Maybe after the Hollidays .....Well I just ate my milk and cookies ..time to deliver the presents..
Merry x-mas everyone


Nice to have you back. I am looking for some good competition....


----------



## j3ear92

Merry Christmas OCN !


----------



## Protezione

Farm is up to 32k ppd when its fully going. Winter break= 2 of the 3 rigs are temporarily down! Looking for another GTS250 for ~40k ppd.

Passing lots and lots of people


----------



## SgtHop

Well, for whatever reason, I was only making about 6k out of the two cards, and I didn't want that kind of downtime, so I just deleted the units from the queue, then restarted my clients. Now, however, FAHSpy doesn't know what project they are (5769), and won't report a PPD from the cards. It does, however, report average time per step, and there's still no change. The GTX+ is actually folding slower than the GT.

I would also like to note that RivaTuner isn't reporting any activity on that card.

EDIT: I think I found my problem. I forgot to set my GPU flags.

EDIT 2: Confirmed, GTX+ making 6980, GT making 5892. Now, next question. Can I put the 9800GT into my 4x slot, or will it not run?


----------



## franz

It should run fine in the 4x slot. I know others have modded the 1x slot to accept a GPU and it worked fine.


----------



## SgtHop

It should, but I only tested it with the video connected to that card, so maybe that was the issue. I'll figure something out, at this point it's a non-issue.


----------



## mtbmike777

hows ya luck bah humbug to you too stanford 4 bloody 1888's on the gpu's for xmas day lol


----------



## MADMAX22

Whats the best way to get two cards folding? Do you need two monitors for this?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Depending on your monitor you can plug both a DVI and a VGA cable into them. Barring that you can make a dummy plug to use on the second card. Here's a pretty easy guide to multi-card folding with dummy plug information.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Depending on your monitor you can plug both a DVI and a VGA cable into them. Barring that you can make a dummy plug to use on the second card. Here's a pretty easy guide to multi-card folding with dummy plug information.


Thanks, was hoping for a simple install thing but oh well. Gonna work on it tomorrow I guess.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's really not too hard. Just making the second folder and setting the flags basically. It seems difficult at first but after you do it a couple times it becomes second nature and you don't have to reference anything to do it.


----------



## MADMAX22

Yeah I hear ya, to drunk to do it now but after dinner "today" Ill figure it out. Couldnt be any worse then playing with vmware and linux


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yep yep that's why I posted the link. Beer addled brain doesn't make for clear instructions so I took the easy way out.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


hows ya luck bah humbug to you too stanford 4 bloody 1888's on the gpu's for xmas day lol


Lol nice. I just checked all my rigs, and I have 8x 1888s running and a 787.....

I guess its easier for them because we wont complete as many WUs making their Holidays less complicated.









Merry Christmas everyone....Im off to do the family thing.


----------



## mtbmike777

yaaaay today is the day i make the top 10 producer's














first time top ten virgin!!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
yaaaay today is the day i make the top 10 producer's














first time top ten virgin!!

Congratulations!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Finally back in top 20 producers, just need a couple of more days to get back in the upper teens again. Stupid main rig going down while I'm 1500 miles away. :swearing:


----------



## mtbmike777

although if this 25k bigadv wu i completed at 7am this morning doesnt show up it might be tomorrow lol and then i should hopefully stay there for a bit


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
although if this *25k bigadv wu* i completed at 7am this morning doesnt show up it might be tomorrow lol and then i should hopefully stay there for a bit









Explain?


----------



## SgtHop

He's using the -bigadv SMP thing in a VM. Great bit of folding there. Same as what I use. That's what got me the number 16 slot, that I'm at right now.

EDIT: Where would I go to find the list of all the projects and how many points they're worth?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


He's using the -bigadv SMP thing in a VM. Great bit of folding there. Same as what I use. That's what got me the number 16 slot, that I'm at right now.

EDIT: Where would I go to find the list of all the projects and how many points they're worth?


Try this link.


----------



## RAH1

This is from [email protected]
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html


----------



## nomolos

Just got my 2 new 9800 GX2's up and running...look out guys!


----------



## SgtHop

Thanks to both of you, but neither seem to be up to date. The first one hasn't been updated since 2007, lol. But reps all around.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


Guess what? Just built my new rig yesterday. Phenom II 545 and a GTS 250. That should double my output with no problem.


Schweet!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piff James*


What The??? 
Well fellaz I fell off for about 2 months and I'm going to climb right back ASAP


Nice. I remeber seeing you on my radar! I'm down 2 systems right now so take your time
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protezione*


Farm is up to 32k ppd when its fully going. Winter break= 2 of the 3 rigs are temporarily down! Looking for another GTS250 for ~40k ppd.

Passing lots and lots of people










GJ now lets see you in the MULTI millionaires club!!!!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


hows ya luck bah humbug to you too stanford 4 bloody 1888's on the gpu's for xmas day lol


*****!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Whats the best way to get two cards folding? Do you need two monitors for this?


Depends on your OS and driver version.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomolos*


Just got my 2 new 9800 GX2's up and running...look out guys!


:hiding:


----------



## SgtHop

Damn and blast! I lost a -bigadv unit, and I'm going to have to take my rig offline for at least a week. January is already looking to be a bad month for my folding. But, I did make it into the top 500 today. Very good.

EDIT: 1337 post.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Damn and blast! I lost a -bigadv unit, and I'm going to have to take my rig offline for at least a week. January is already looking to be a bad month for my folding. But, I did make it into the top 500 today. Very good.

EDIT: 1337 post.

your not the only one the first bigadv wu i did is recycling round and round and round to get it back to the collection server its tried 11 times now, keeps telling the server has no record of the work unit and re queue's it for another wasted 40 mins uploading it, lost cause one thinks, sorry to hear your rig will be down, although im glad i got to prove a little point







your week has turned into nearly 4!!







and i havent yet collected a bigadv wu so i think your eating a little humble pie and under estimated my rig








hope its back online soon for the good of the cause but off line long enough to put me months ahead of you























ps im already into the 300's table updates pretty slow as you know by now


----------



## nomolos

I'm up to rank 894 with under 2 months of folding...won't be long now!


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
I'm up to rank 894 with under 2 months of folding...won't be long now!









Excellent job! Keep pumping out those work units.


----------



## SgtHop

Oh, not to worry about the rig being down, once I get home I got a Q9650 that I'll be firing up, it'll help me catch up a bit. c;

Did you restart the webservice, though?


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Oh, not to worry about the rig being down, once I get home I got a Q9650 that I'll be firing up, it'll help me catch up a bit. c;

Did you restart the webservice, though?


nah ive fooked it off and deleted everything and started again, no biggy if i have to do another 10 wu's for a bigadv my rig munch's 1920 in just under 4hrs so it wont be long againanyhow, although it might not be the case to have to have 10 wu's to qualify. as the first one i got was my 8th wu so 10 before you get one isnt strictly true,
but i think because something got seriously messed up when a bsod i returned to whilst folding the unit and althought it resumed it upon a reboot it obviously got screwed up and I now think preventing me from getting a new bigadv wu but i was still getting other wu's.
so i thought reinstalling vmware was neccesary.

btw it got to 5.2 weeks and then you dissappeared off my radar on the last update


----------



## Hueristic

So i'm down to 1 rig now and my nephews dog jumped on it and took it down 5 hours ago.









At least it still works, It's caseless!


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
So i'm down to 1 rig now and my nephews dog jumped on it and took it down 5 hours ago.









At least it still works, It's caseless!

what you had for tea tonight BBQ'd dog steaks???


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, that makes sense. I believe your computer needs to be absolutely rock solid stable, or there will be some serious problems.

But yeah, that's undoubtedly because of my lost unit. I'll be turning a 25403 in here in a few hours, should put me back up on the radar. If not, then I just bought a GTX 260 to run with that 9650, and that will put me back on the radar, lol.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


what you had for tea tonight BBQ'd dog steaks???

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I just bought a GTX 260 to run with that 9650, and that will put me back on the radar, lol.


----------



## SgtHop

Some say I'm too aggressive about my folding. I say they're right, but whatev. It's for a good cause.


----------



## Protezione

These 548 WU's KILLED my PPD. /cries


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Tell me about it, plus my GPU comp folding card hasn't had an update since 9 AM and the only update on my normal folding name has had one update since I think 3 PM and that was for a PS3 WU. Damn and blast!

Edit: NM looks like I should be getting about a 20k update on my main folding name soon plus another 7k or so on my CPU comp name. Maybe some issues on Stanfords part?


----------



## Protezione

yea i missed the 9am and 12p update as well, but the ones after it were fine. I hope theres a point dump, as today is the first day with my full rig at 100% power and I want to get a feel where I will be at as far as a 24hr average goes.

AHHHHHHH no 9pm update either!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If any of you guys are looking for a few extra points, you can drop in on my for sale thread and pick up my FAH rig. Just keep in mind, the E7500 cannot do virtual machines. I don't know if running Notfreds on a dual core is worth it... but it's not going to happen on this guy.

Also, Prot, you still have firsties if you can afford it now! However, since I've adjusted the price and have had many offers, the $200 early bird special is no longer going to work for me. I've just realized the situation I'm in when it comes to cash for Spain.

$3500 for food, travel, books, and a social life for 4 months isn't much...


----------



## Protezione

I wish I did, but I am so thin on my spending money, there is no way I could responsibly buy another rig









Best of luck with your sale though, and spain! I want to study in Italy someday, but again, money FTL.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Thanks dude.

Also, it just sold! The same guy (Preyash) bought my Diamond 4890 as well. So that'll be shipping his way also.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Grats on the sell and have fun in Spain. I have a buddy in the Navy that's over there now and he's loving it.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

all i have gotten today are 353's and 472's w.t.h.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Just be glad you didn't get the new 584's. Those things suck out loud. I'm down about 1k PPD per card on average with those.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

wow
and i am not getting as much ppd as i usually get because i have been sleeping from 1-3AM to 1-3PM so my rig isn't on as long as it is during the school year


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Some say I'm too aggressive about my folding. I say they're right, but whatev. It's for a good cause.
But yeah, that's undoubtedly because of my lost unit. I'll be turning a 25403 in here in a few hours


nope your just showing your age!!!!
and 25k that a good PPD im pushing roughly 36k without any bigadv bonuses although its a slow build up without a few 50kppd bonuses but theyll come soon enough then my ppd will shoot throught the roof lol so thats cool still wont be seeing you for a while







lol

although make the most of today sig rig down for a few hours for maintainance and upgrade


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Grats on the sell and have fun in Spain. I have a buddy in the Navy that's over there now and he's loving it.










Thanks bud!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Just be glad you didn't get the new 584's. Those things suck out loud. I'm down about 1k PPD per card on average with those.

I'm getting around 5.8k on my GTX 260, it's just begging for this to stop!


----------



## Hueristic

Whats the minimum gpu you can make a bigadv and make the deadline?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Whats the minimum gpu you can make a bigadv and make the deadline?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought -bigadv was only for CPU's?
And if so, they're only for CPU's with 8 threads or more, so a Core i7 is required.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought -bigadv was only for CPU's?
And if so, they're only for CPU's with 8 threads or more, so a Core i7 is required.


Yep, bang on.


----------



## Hueristic

LOL My posting before coffee.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yep, bang on.


catching you up fast brother fast


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, it's pretty good. It'll be going up though. 25k isn't enough for me, lol. I need one more 260 and a GX2, then my rigs will be complete, and I can spend my money on my truck instead of my computer.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Yeah, it's pretty good. It'll be going up though. 25k isn't enough for me, lol. I need one more 260 and a GX2, then my rigs will be complete, and I can spend my money on my truck instead of my computer.

You're about to steam over me, haha!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


catching you up fast brother fast

















Yep, 3.3 weeks it would seem. As long as I get to 1 mil first tough, I don't mind too much


----------



## SgtHop

I'm steaming over a lot of people. Up to 15 on the producers list. Goin for number one, lol.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'm steaming over a lot of people. Up to 15 on the producers list. Goin for number one, lol.


Yesterday it said overtake would only be in about 3 weeks, today it says around 3 days, lol!


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Yesterday it said overtake would only be in about 3 weeks, today it says around 3 days, lol!

i flew past you about a week or so ago







and today is the day i hit big PPD


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
i flew past you about a week or so ago







and today is the day i hit big PPD























Yep, SgtHop's turn now. I'll catch up to you guys when I get my i7 and another GTX 260!


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Yep, SgtHop's turn now. I'll catch up to you guys when I get my i7 and another GTX 260!

















for the fold i say


----------



## SgtHop

Sounds good to me, NL. You gonna keep the rig you got now for backup/folding?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Sounds good to me, NL. You gonna keep the rig you got now for backup/folding?

Nah, can't afford the power bill to keep 2 rigs up. An i7 + 2x GTX 260 might be pushing it already.


----------



## SgtHop

With the quality PSU you have, you should pull about 500W loaded with that setup. Not too bad, but not great.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


With the quality PSU you have, you should pull about 500W loaded with that setup. Not too bad, but not great.


500W turned on for 720 hours is about U$70 worth of power bill here (15 cents kW/h + 42% tax).


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm...that's some pretty expensive juice you got there. I understand your reluctance to keep your machine on for that long with that kind of draw.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'm steaming over a lot of people. Up to 15 on the producers list. Goin for number one, lol.


mtbmike777 0 0 0 --
SergeantHop -64 132,923 -3,664 02.04.10, 10pm / 1.2 Months







byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SgtHop

I'm not producing though, lol. Once I'm home next Monday, I install my new 260, turn on my machine, and bam, making 20k with just my GPUs, then there's the VM, and my other computer when I figure out what I'm going to do with that. Either way, it'll be catching up eventually.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Finished a couple 50K+ WU's and jumped up into the top 10 producers.








Unfortunately it takes 2 days to complete these massive WU's so my daily average will take a hit over the next day or 2 until I complete the one I am currently working on.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

*** 3 548's in a row


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
*** 3 548's in a row

I feel your pain, I had 2 full days of those painful little WU's.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I feel your pain, I had 2 full days of those painful little WU's.









I dunno what you're all complaining about. I got my first 2 today and they take just a little longer than 353s to finish. I'm happy enough with them


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I dunno what you're all complaining about. I got my first 2 today and they take just a little longer than 353s to finish. I'm happy enough with them










Please send me your e-mail address so I can forward all my 548's to you.















I get about 1k ppd less on the 548's compared to the 353's.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think I finally got over my 548 "disease" which sucked but now all but one of my cards is on an 1888. Must be a Stanford inside joke on my behalf.









Those 548's were worse on me than 787's PPD wise.


----------



## Protezione

underdog1425 5 -44,414 21,351 01.02.10, 2am / 2.1 Days
chungenhung 4 -42,332 25,329 01.01.10, 5pm / 1.7 Days
curly_haired_boy 3 -21,744 23,568 12.31.09, 11pm / 22.1 Hours
boydyboyd 2 -16,081 25,127 12.31.09, 4pm / 15.4 Hours
Redmist 1 -1,662 24,190 12.31.09, 2am / 1.6 Hours
KnMWinMachine 0 0 0 --

*Pulls into the left lane to pass more of ya'll*


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Finally back in the top 20 solidly. There was about a 2 week span where I was out and it was uncomfortable.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I dunno what you're all complaining about. I got my first 2 today and they take just a little longer than 353s to finish. I'm happy enough with them









They drop my PPD to about 5.4k.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


They drop my PPD to about 5.4k.


iv'e just had 6 in a row now, but in all honesty there not really affecting the PPD much still getting 9500+PPD off each 285, and they take 90 mins to complete


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


They drop my PPD to about 5.4k.


Wow. My GTS250s get about 5.3K on those same units. What do you get on the 353s? 1888s?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
Wow. My GTS250s get about 5.3K on those same units. What do you get on the 353s? 1888s?

Yeh, I'm getting 5.3k-5.6k on the 548s... and that's while playing some flash games too... Odd.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I think I finally got over my 548 "disease" which sucked but now all but one of my cards is on an 1888. Must be a Stanford inside joke on my behalf.









Those 548's were worse on me than 787's PPD wise.


i didnt get any till today funny enough, but i had more than my fair share of 1888's over the last few days i think it was 12 odd









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Finally back in the top 20 solidly. There was about a 2 week span where I was out and it was uncomfortable.










and just when i thought i was gonna make it up there i have had a load of hassle connecting to stanford server since 12am this morning and havent really fold'd feck all till this morning







believe it or not ive been pumping 35k for the last few days and as you know it takes a couple days to get it in motion, then i got screwed by the server and are on a build up again now, finally got my bigadv smp 7 really settled and [email protected] nicely so im due soon for the bonus wu's and ppd







then watch out


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
Wow. My GTS250s get about 5.3K on those same units. What do you get on the 353s? 1888s?

About 9.2k on 353's and 8.1k on 1888's, but that's when my whole computer is idle, been gaming a lot in Java lately.


----------



## VincentJ

Happy New Year! Now it's time to pass you all up...


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


Happy New Year! Now it's time to pass you all up...


rofl same to you, and how about im catching you up


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


rofl same to you, and how about im catching you up










That's what jtwizzle said, now hes 3 months behind me.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VincentJ* 
That's what jtwizzle said, now hes 3 months behind me.









thats why im on your radar already !!!!!!








well i reckon you'll be seeing me over take you in erm 2-3 weeks







lol
as my PPD is about twice both of yours im pushing 36k atm and im just about to pick up my bigadv 60k bonuses then another in couple days it could be within 10 days if i get a few bigadv wu's
















you'll see me creeping up the top 20 after today's updates i should be about 17th for today, 15th tomorrow and upwards from there on


----------



## Tank

Well I'm finally in the 500's but I doubt i will ever get below 500 in team rankings. ah well still fun none the less


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


Well I'm finally in the 500's but I doubt i will ever get below 500 in team rankings. ah well still fun none the less


Eventually you will pass the inactive folders, don't worry! You just won't pass me!


----------



## SgtHop

Or me. You've officially entered slowdown town.


----------



## MADMAX22

Well finally got my w3520 going and one of my cards up and running. Gotta make a dummy plug to get the other card. Plus waiting on some aftermarket cooling.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Well finally got my w3520 going and one of my cards up and running. Gotta make a dummy plug to get the other card. Plus waiting on some aftermarket cooling.


you'll be Linux BigAdv Smp 7 folding with that then


----------



## SgtHop

That's the only way to do it. I just put a VM on my laptop to utilize my 720QM's power. So far it's making some pretty good PPD. Bout 3500/day, compared to the 2000 for standard SMP. Need some more RAM though, and so will Max.


----------



## MADMAX22

Well Ive got 6gigs installed right now. I allocated 5gigs I think to vmware and overall usage right now is just at 5gigs of ram and about 90% on the cpu. I am only doing 7cores though since I have the one card folding and in the future want to get the other one going as well.

I guess thats a good way to set it up.


----------



## Starman27

Sounds good to me, although allocating 4gb should be plenty I would think, that's what i do and I have no problem. Then I have enough left over to still run multiple programs with no problem.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, you need that for the bigadv folding, at least. I use 4500MB, and it runs fine, but I am close to running out for the rest of my machine. 12GB would be optimum though.


----------



## Hueristic

Happy New Year


----------



## VincentJ

I love this thread!


----------



## mtbmike777

man im confused







3-4 days solid ive had 2 machines pumping ppd at full throttle telling me through fahmon i'm producing 35-37k ppd and yet yesterday i produced 29k , ive slipped off the top producers why i dont get it i made more ppd yesterday than the previous few days and my 24 hrs average goes down???







,

01.01.10 29,669 46
12.31.09 18,936 31
12.30.09 25,199 40
12.29.09 13,093 23

the rigs havent stopped for a min this is getting all a little bit mmmm annoying


----------



## VincentJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


man im confused







3-4 days solid ive had 2 machines pumping ppd at full throttle telling me through fahmon i'm producing 35-37k ppd and yet yesterday i produced 29k , ive slipped off the top producers why i dont get it i made more ppd yesterday than the previous few days and my 24 hrs average goes down???







,

01.01.10 29,669 46
12.31.09 18,936 31
12.30.09 25,199 40
12.29.09 13,093 23

the rigs havent stopped for a min this is getting all a little bit mmmm annoying


Maybe you have been getting alot of 548's and 1888's? Those can lower your ppd some. Happens to me too. Wish I could get all 353's then I would hit 20k+ every day.


----------



## SpykeZ

rawr...ima beat ya'll on my dinoSAR!!


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
man im confused







3-4 days solid ive had 2 machines pumping ppd at full throttle telling me through fahmon i'm producing 35-37k ppd and yet yesterday i produced 29k , ive slipped off the top producers why i dont get it i made more ppd yesterday than the previous few days and my 24 hrs average goes down???







,

01.01.10 29,669 46
12.31.09 18,936 31
12.30.09 25,199 40
12.29.09 13,093 23

the rigs havent stopped for a min this is getting all a little bit mmmm annoying

You should be getting around 60k or so on the days you're turning in the -bigadvs, unless you're only getting 1920s out of it. That is rather strange.


----------



## mtbmike777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


You should be getting around 60k or so on the days you're turning in the -bigadvs, unless you're only getting 1920s out of it. That is rather strange.


well i had a few issues initially with it all, but put all that behind had to go back and spend a hour or 2 re adjusting what was already a thoroughly tested O.C and add some more voltages to ram qpi and vcore as this [email protected] thrashes the heck out of the chip so now im 14 1920's in a row the 14th is 76% complete see what the next one brings
but still just my gpu's im getting 30k+ PPD


----------



## Chaos Assasson

I am pretty sure a 548 caused a blue screen on me at around 3AM it was one of those nvlddmkm.sys blue screens which is a driver issue and all i was doing was watching a tv show in full screen while it was folding a 548.


----------



## marsey99

heys guys









its been a while but im bk









what clients would you run on my sig box? i cba running a v machine i just want ease of use/monitoring but with the best production at the same time if you get me.

any advice will get you big luv from me


----------



## MADMAX22

Run the gpu tray and get the vmware machine setup and run smp with the -smp flag and youll be set.

Before I shut it down (be back up soon) my 9550 at about 4ghz will pull in roughly 6k ppd and my 8800gts 320 about 4k ppd using the above method. Dont forget to oc the shaders as much as stabily possible.


----------



## marsey99

so not much has changed then









smp and gpu it is then









ty









edit

so what numbers are what clients throwing out now?

is vmware still double of normal win smp?

what about ati they still lagging?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yeah ATI is still lagging, hoping that the GPU3 client (when it comes out) fixes that. There's a couple threads on here with a list of the PPD from various cards. Here's the link for the GPU PPD and here's the link for CPU PPD databases.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


so not much has changed then









smp and gpu it is then










ty









edit

so what numbers are what clients throwing out now?

is vmware still double of normal win smp?

what about ati they still lagging?


Dunno about double SMP, but close to it. And yeah, ATI is still a bit behind nVidia, though a new client GPU client (GPU3) is due to be released in early 2010, whihc doesn't depend on CUDA, so ATI and vNidia should be more closely matched.


----------



## MADMAX22

Running regular smp in windows would get me close to 4k ppd, running it in vmware would get me close to 6k ppd.


----------



## marsey99

so why am i only get 330 ish from smp @3.6ghz?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
so why am i only get 330 ish from smp @3.6ghz?

Have you got the -smp flag on?

If yes, did you add it after downloading a WU first?


----------



## marsey99

it could be that then yes lol.

-smp is added but im not sure i did it before or after it started this wu


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marsey99* 
it could be that then yes lol.

-smp is added but im not sure i did it before or after it started this wu









Well if it isn't too far into the WU, just get a new one... or you could which core it's using in Fahmon. The core name normally says SMP if it's using SMP (convinient







).


----------



## marsey99

i did









now getting 3200 which is still a bit pants









was getting 3600+ from a 4ghz e8200 with vmplayer and bal3wolfs distro.

will have to wait as it will take me an age to dl vmplayer and a ditsro thru my mobile tho


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


so not much has changed then







(


----------



## mtbmike777

got a good feeling about todays folding








01.03.10 20,980 33 wu's already today and 3 updates to go









and why is it none of us on ocn get a 12pm update??


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


got a good feeling about todays folding








01.03.10 20,980 33 wu's already today and 3 updates to go









and why is it none of us on ocn get a 12pm update??


First post on the EOC homepage


----------



## hiiyah777

Well it's been a while since I've talked some good trash, so I thought I'd poke my head in on you guys.








Now hear this:

All you little CHILDREN better enjoy your earnings now. Because when I get back, ALL of you are going to be eating my dust!!! I'm going to be pulling out all the stops on my upgrade, and I plan on expanding my farm further and further. So look out, because this June, it's going to be on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


it's going to be on like Donkey Kong!






















































: kookoo:


----------



## MADMAX22

Well finished my first bigadv wu, apparently all the wu's I did under my pass key that were regular smp counted toward my 10 because it updated with the bonus points. Got like 59k points for it. Pretty sweet, only took two days though.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Both my rigs are down right now. One went down and I moved some of my cards to the other one but it was right before I had to come to work so I didn't get it going. :swearing: On the upside this will be a good chance to get some canned air and blow everything out. I'll be back up and running soon after I get off work.


----------



## marsey99

so i get my clients running smooth on nice clocks, only doing 8/10k but good enough to make me happy and then the mobile i was using as a modem pack in GGGGGGRRRRRRRAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!

best of all i noticed it after all the shops had shut on a sunday night









will sort it l8a tho


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have 2 MSI K9A2 Plat with AMD X2's for sale with a discount for folders.


----------



## MADMAX22

Hows this looking, granted wont be all the time, still gotta game and play with benching/stability testing/ocing for fun. But the rest of the time its gonna be a burning.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

that looks about right for the gpu's dont know about the cpu cause i only gpu fold. whats your oc on your gts


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


that looks about right for the gpu's dont know about the cpu cause i only gpu fold. whats your oc on your gts


Arghh sorry its not exactly the sig rig.

Whats listed is one w3520 (i7) with a 9800gtx+ and another rig thats a Q9550 with a 9800gtx+.

I was just happy to get everything working and get it all going so figured I would post up my little triumph.

The gts when it was folding got about 4000 ppd.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Looking at EOC I should crack into the team top 100 today.


----------



## jarble

its good to be back in the top 20


----------



## SgtHop

Max, that looks just about right for a 3520. I don't know what your clocked in at, but at 4GHz, mine is 32 min per step, give or take.

Oh, on another note, my machine is back up and running.

On a second note, my other machine will be running tonight.


----------



## grunion

Thanks


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Hows this looking, granted wont be all the time, still gotta game and play with benching/stability testing/ocing for fun. But the rest of the time its gonna be a burning.











Look good to me. My i7 takes about 35min to complete 1% (3.9GHz using 7 cores).


----------



## SgtHop

HURR.
My brand "new" GTX 260 only clocks up to 400/800/300. Not good at all for...well...anything. I may as well have a 9600GSO, makes about the same PPD on 353s. I did, however, come across about $120 in Best Buy gift cards, and I have a 10% off coupon for GPUs, so I think I'm gonna grab me a GTX 275 this weekend. Should be shiny.


----------



## jarble

anyone in my way to the top 10 look out


----------



## mega_option101

I see you Bloodfire in my mirror









But don't worry, I haz something setup to keep you at bay for a little while


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Hows this looking, granted wont be all the time, still gotta game and play with benching/stability testing/ocing for fun. But the rest of the time its gonna be a burning.











Are you getting those high ppd from Q9550 from running vmware smp?

Can I run it within vista or do I need linux?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Are you getting those high ppd from Q9550 from running vmware smp?

Can I run it within vista or do I need linux?


Just run vmware in vista. Thats what I did , now Im doing it on win7 also.

Its pulling in 7400ppd right now at 4.1ghz.

You can either follow the faq for setting up ubuntu on vmware and install smp on there and do it that way. Or what I found was easiest was follow the faq for -bigadv for the i7 cpu's and when you setup the machine just set it for 4cores and about a gig of ram. Then when you start the fah client just do 
./fah6 -smp 4 instead of the ./fah6 -bigadv -smp 8 (or7) like the i7 guys do. Works like a champ.

If you like playing with linux though then just do a vmware with your favorite distro like ubuntu or whatever and then you can play around with the linux install on the machine while you fold.

This is the guide for a simple install for just fah in vmware. Atleast it worked for me.

WOOT I just broke into the top 20


----------



## jarble

error10 you are the last man standing







one or two more good days and you will be myn


----------



## Bloodfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
I see you Bloodfire in my mirror









But don't worry, I haz something setup to keep you at bay for a little while









We'll see hwo well it works







I might just have ot do some recruitment with some buds... xD

besides...

Bloodfire total points: 763,045 24hr: 7,544
Mega_Option101 total points: 771,283 24hr: 2,078

Winner winner chicken dinner!!
Only 8238 points ahead! And I have a 5k point/day advantage... 2 more days... 2 more days...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
We'll see hwo well it works







I might just have ot do some recruitment with some buds... xD

I'll be giving it my best, still waiting on my resistors...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 

Bloodfire total points: 763,045 24hr: 7,544
Mega_Option101 total points: 771,283 24hr: 2,078

Winner winner chicken dinner!!
Only 8238 points ahead! And I have a 5k point/day advantage... 2 more days... 2 more days...

You can't base it on the average, look at my production for today versus yours


----------



## Bloodfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I'll be giving it my best, still waiting on my resistors...









You can't base it on the average, look at my production for today versus yours


















when you have those resistors I'll be toast, but til then...









Also, I am going to set up my folding differently once I OC my PC, and when the DK comes in, Kim'll have a quad too, and that'll be SET







But problem is, you'll probably get those resistors first xD


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bloodfire*









when you have those resistors I'll be toast, but til then...









Also, I am going to set up my folding differently once I OC my PC, and when the DK comes in, Kim'll have a quad too, and that'll be SET







But problem is, you'll probably get those resistors first xD


Well they said it would take 1-3 weeks to ship the resistors here
















I don't know how that is possible... Either way









I still have a lot of head-way to keep you off my tail for a lot longer.


----------



## Bloodfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Well they said it would take 1-3 weeks to ship the resistors here
















I don't know how that is possible... Either way









I still have a lot of head-way to keep you off my tail for a lot longer.


Lol, we'll see... I will get some tail yet! Wait, that sounds bad... but is SOOO applicable with the binary I had written in sig


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


anyone in my way to the top 10 look out


I will race you to the top 10.








Only 3.8 weeks to go and I will have you in my rear view mirror.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
Lol, we'll see... I will get some tail yet! Wait, that sounds bad... but is SOOO applicable with the binary I had written in sig









Do not under-estimate me son


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I will race you to the top 10.








Only 3.8 weeks to go and I will have you in my rear view mirror.
















bring it on my man and may the the best oil cooler win


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
bring it on my man and may the the best oil cooler win









I shall run full speed till my oil boils over....


----------



## Bloodfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Do not under-estimate me son










Yes mommy...









My PC at home stopped folding due to error on core #3!!! that means I will have to go home soon to fix that problem :O:O:O

And when i do... when I do... xD


----------



## SgtHop

So, Best Buy was having a sale, and they had 10% off of things when you use your rewards card, and I had a lot of money in gift cards. Now I have no money in gift cards, spent $100 out of my wallet, and am the proud owner of a brand new BFG GTX275. I crammed it in the case with my 260 and GTX+. It looks sexy, and folds good too.


----------



## nckid4u

I am creeping toward the top 50. Should be there in about 2 weeks+


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


HURR.
My brand "new" GTX 260 only clocks up to 400/800/300. Not good at all for...well...anything. I may as well have a 9600GSO, makes about the same PPD on 353s. I did, however, come across about $120 in Best Buy gift cards, and I have a 10% off coupon for GPUs, so I think I'm gonna grab me a GTX 275 this weekend. Should be shiny.


What happened to your GTX 260?? And nice purchase on the GTX 275, what does it clock at?

Hopefully gonna send my GTX 260 in for RMA next week, should be back in 2 months. :S By the way: should I tell XFX I changed TIM on the card or is it not worth mentioning?


----------



## jarble

top ten


























































sorry for the monster img


----------



## nolonger

Assuming nothing goes wrong you can take 8th place soon!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Assuming nothing goes wrong you can take 8th place soon!










I am just really glad to break the top ten everything else is just icing on the cake


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


What happened to your GTX 260?? And nice purchase on the GTX 275, what does it clock at?

Hopefully gonna send my GTX 260 in for RMA next week, should be back in 2 months. :S By the way: should I tell XFX I changed TIM on the card or is it not worth mentioning?


Well, I found out it's not actually a problem with the card, but with something lower-level. It would only run at 400/800/300 core/shader/memory. But now, I put that in the second slot, 275 in the first, 260's back up to the correct speed, and the 275 is running at 400/800/300. I have no idea why, but I theorize it has something to do with an incompatibility with an overclocking program.

It's stock clocks are 648/1440/1152, by the way, so not much of an overclock, but whatev. It was that or a crap PNY 260.

EDIT: EVGA Precision was screwing with RivaTuner, so that's been removed and everything's running good now.


----------



## DeadSkull

Just broke 20k ppd....feels good.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bloodfire*


Yes mommy...









My PC at home stopped folding due to error on core #3!!! that means I will have to go home soon to fix that problem :O:O:O

And when i do... when I do... xD


Seems like you pulled ahead of me yesterday....









At least I pushed your take over a little (from 1.5 days to 2.2 days).

But don't worry, this is just the beginning, I might let you get ahead of me, then take it all away after I get settled in


----------



## Bloodfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Seems like you pulled ahead of me yesterday....









At least I pushed your take over a little (from 1.5 days to 2.2 days).

But don't worry, this is just the beginning, I might let you get ahead of me, then take it all away after I get settled in










that would be awesome... Except with a taste of the lead will I give up so easily? :O








fatality!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
that would be awesome... Except with a taste of the lead will I give up so easily? :O








fatality!









The lead is never yours, but rather, yours to give up
















Just remember that


----------



## Bloodfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
The lead is never yours, but rather, yours to give up
















Just remember that









oh ho ho! Bigger they are, harder they fall! You used to have a 700k lead don't forget!

and when that gt300 comes out... Muwahahahaha!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
oh ho ho! Bigger they are, harder they fall! You used to have a 700k lead don't forget!

and when that gt300 comes out... Muwahahahaha!

And it did take you just over a year to catch up while I was folding on one GPU









Just remember that! I don't see how you'll be able to afford a GT300 my friend, so I am not worried!


----------



## Canon624

i'd like to stat folding, but i'm not really sure how plus i'm not sure how much my rig would contribute.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canon624* 
i'd like to stat folding, but i'm not really sure how plus i'm not sure how much my rig would contribute.

Your rig should be able to pull about 20k PPD if you use VMWare and 2x GPU clients. There are several guides on this forum and don't be afraid to post a thread if you have any questions.

Just to put in perspective my rig is able to pull ~9-10k PPD on a good day.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canon624* 
i'd like to stat folding, but i'm not really sure how plus i'm not sure how much my rig would contribute.









Don't worry; you're 260s will pull in quite a few points.

This thread has all the links you'll need. Go to the Multi-GPU link to learn how to set up your 260s, then Fahmon so you can monitor your PPD (Points Per Day).

Enjoy.


----------



## Bloodfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


And it did take you just over a year to catch up while I was folding on one GPU









Just remember that! I don't see how you'll be able to afford a GT300 my friend, so I am not worried!










you'll find out when they are released... and depending on their price... but rumour is they are supposed to be at the 3-400 range xD


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bloodfire*









you'll find out when they are released... and depending on their price... but rumour is they are supposed to be at the 3-400 range xD


I will be waiting


----------



## MADMAX22

Finally got everything on water.

q9550 at 4.3, w3520 at 4,08, and eacy with a 9800gtx+ at 860/2100/1350

Hows this looking, and with a 1888 even.


----------



## DeadSkull

20k ppd


















My 8800 Ultra is just a beast. I slowly went up in the shader overclock and been folding at 1826Mhz for about a day now. Checking all the logs, seems very stable and no Nvidia drivers crashes so far.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Finally got everything on water.

q9550 at 4.3, w3520 at 4,08, and eacy with a 9800gtx+ at 860/2100/1350

Hows this looking, and with a 1888 even.


Jealous here. I wish I didn't sell my GTX 280 a while back; that thing could do 1512 shader linked


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
20k ppd









My 8800 Ultra is just a beast. I slowly went up in the shader overclock and been folding at 1826Mhz for about a day now. Checking all the logs, seems very stable and no Nvidia drivers crashes so far.












































I love the old 8800 series they oc'd so well


----------



## nomolos

I finally made it into the top 20 producers for OCN. I believe I'm currently at #18 with 25,415 PPD.







Gonna break into the top 400 for the team in the next day or so. I've been pulling in around 30k PPD the past couple of days so if that can keep up I see top 10 producer in the near future








I'm also the lowest in points on the top 20 producers list by over 500k points.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
I finally made it into the top 20 producers for OCN. I believe I'm currently at #18 with 25,415 PPD.







Gonna break into the top 400 for the team in the next day or so. I've been pulling in around 30k PPD the past couple of days so if that can keep up I see top 10 producer in the near future








I'm also the lowest in points on the top 20 producers list by over 500k points.









Looks like I might need to step up my Folding Production!! (WHERE ARE MY RESISTORS!!??? :swearing


----------



## FlyingJJ

Well, I may as well start talking some crap here too. I see that ocn is chasing the Russians so in time for the fold-a-thon, I will be changing my rigs over to ocn's team for Jan & Feb. This should get the 5.4 million extra points needed to catch the Russian team. Hope you guys don't mind a little change to the top 20 producers.









The wait to change is 2 fold, so my current team can get to 100 million and so I can get the latest rig set up and try to hit 1 million points per week with my current ( original ) team.

Anyone doesn't want me here for a month or so please speak your peace. Just want to give back a little to a team who has helped me out a-lot with advice.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ* 
Well, I may as well start talking some crap here too. I see that ocn is chasing the Russians so in time for the fold-a-thon, I will be changing my rigs over to ocn's team for Jan & Feb. This should get the 5.4 million extra points needed to catch the Russian team. Hope you guys don't mind a little change to the top 20 producers.









The wait to change is 2 fold, so my current team can get to 100 million and so I can get the latest rig set up and try to hit 1 million points per week with my current ( original ) team.

Anyone doesn't want me here for a month or so please speak your peace. Just want to give back a little to a team who has helped me out a-lot with advice.











Bring your A-Game


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*











Bring your A-Game

















It will be here soon, just

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


The wait to change is 2 fold, so my current team can get to 100 million and so I can get the latest rig set up and try to hit 1 million points per week with my current ( original ) team.


This may be rude but, it's whats coming here plus another i7.
My current stats.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
I finally made it into the top 20 producers for OCN. I believe I'm currently at #18 with 25,415 PPD.







Gonna break into the top 400 for the team in the next day or so. I've been pulling in around 30k PPD the past couple of days so if that can keep up I see top 10 producer in the near future








I'm also the lowest in points on the top 20 producers list by over 500k points.









you can have that top ten spot over my dead gpus


----------



## nomolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


you can have that top ten spot over my dead gpus

















you can go ahead and give it up...im building a i7 920 rig now that'll have 3 more 9800 gx2's running in it....should give me 30k+ a day extra...and thats not counting the smp folding from the cpu


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
you can go ahead and give it up...im building a i7 920 rig now that'll have 3 more 9800 gx2's running in it....should give me 30k+ a day extra...and thats not counting the smp folding from the cpu









Surely you mean bigadv folding on the CPU.


----------



## nomolos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Surely you mean bigadv folding on the CPU.









ur right, thats what i ment


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
you can go ahead and give it up...im building a i7 920 rig now that'll have 3 more 9800 gx2's running in it....should give me 30k+ a day extra...and thats not counting the smp folding from the cpu









you can not compete with the oil farm, besides soon my gx2's will be making a trip to the doctor and when they come back they will be demon gx2's









all friendly ribbing aside I am really glad to see you kicking it into high gear


----------



## nomolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


you can not compete with the oil farm, besides soon my gx2's will be making a trip to the doctor and when they come back they will be demon gx2's









all friendly ribbing aside I am really glad to see you kicking it into high gear










what are you getting done to the gx2's?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
what are you getting done to the gx2's?

sorry I did not realise that you did not know the doctor let me direct you to my thread where did some work for me
http://www.overclock.net/5459816-post58.html
http://www.overclock.net/5508036-post66.html

the doc is an artist with a soldering gun I highly recommend his work he also a huge supporter of our team and offers discounts for us


----------



## MADMAX22

Man Im pissed. Shutdown the vm machine to play some games and restarted it later. I had 7 hours left on a bigadv wu and lost it. It just started from 0% again. Been working on it for like 2days.


----------



## DeadSkull

How does XFX GTX 285 Black Edition for $250 sound? I want to pick one up to replace 4890 in my sig rig for folding but is that a pretty good price for a binned 285?


----------



## nomolos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
sorry I did not realise that you did not know the doctor let me direct you to my thread where did some work for me
http://www.overclock.net/5459816-post58.html
http://www.overclock.net/5508036-post66.html

the doc is an artist with a soldering gun I highly recommend his work he also a huge supporter of our team and offers discounts for us










what kind of increases, including PPD are u expecting on the GX2's?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
So, Best Buy was having a sale, and they had 10% off of things when you use your rewards card, and I had a lot of money in gift cards. Now I have no money in gift cards, spent $100 out of my wallet, and am the proud owner of a brand new BFG GTX275. I crammed it in the case with my 260 and GTX+. It looks sexy, and folds good too.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
I am creeping toward the top 50. Should be there in about 2 weeks+











Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
top ten :























thumbsups














:



































:cheers :





















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Just broke 20k ppd....feels good.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Finally got everything on water.

q9550 at 4.3, w3520 at 4,08, and eacy with a 9800gtx+ at 860/2100/1350

Hows this looking, and with a 1888 even.







































Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
I'm also the lowest in points on the top 20 producers list by over 500k points.
























Keep up the great work!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ* 
Well, I may as well start talking some crap here





































:ch eers:









Looking forward to your rise in the ranks! Where are you comeing from? Always nice to welcome a heavy hitter!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Man Im pissed. Shutdown the vm machine to play some games and restarted it later. I had 7 hours left on a bigadv wu and lost it. It just started from 0% again. Been working on it for like 2days.

Did you pass deadline?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
what kind of increases, including PPD are u expecting on the GX2's?

He's on oil so I'm guessing it'll be pretty much hardware limited.

EDIT: Dammit 12 too many images!!!!!!!!!!!!







***** one more now!!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
what kind of increases, including PPD are u expecting on the GX2's?

it all depends on the gpu but I am hoping to see 1k+ per gpu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 














































thumbsups














:














:app laud:



































:g rouphug::




































































Keep up the great work!












































:ch eers:









Looking forward to your rise in the ranks! Where are you comeing from? Always nice to welcome a heavy hitter!









Did you pass deadline?

He's on oil so I'm guessing it'll be pretty much hardware limited.

EDIT: Dammit 12 too many images!!!!!!!!!!!!







***** one more now!!!


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Looking forward to your rise in the ranks! Where are you comeing from? Always nice to welcome a heavy hitter!










Coming from TechIMO team 111. Coming over for the fold-a-thon but mostly to help OCN pass the Russians. Will be putting most stuff back there after that.

Must say Go Navy














maybe even Go









Edit: If you want the crest for your sig, let me know or if you can, just copy it.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


help OCN pass the Russians. Go





















































:c heers:


----------



## PUNK rock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
you can have that top ten spot over my dead gpus
















I will take that offer. As soon as I stop getting 548s


----------



## SgtHop

Hey, on 353s, what kind of PPD are you getting with GTX260s, with the 216 shaders? Mine seems to be doing strange things.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Hey, on 353s, what kind of PPD are you getting with GTX260s, with the 216 shaders? Mine seems to be doing strange things.



At 1458 shader's my 65nm core 216 is getting 8200-8700 ppd.

BTW, shrimpkin, ima pass you back soon


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Man Im pissed. Shutdown the vm machine to play some games and restarted it later. I had 7 hours left on a bigadv wu and lost it. It just started from 0% again. Been working on it for like 2days.

By any chance are you using any program to lock specific cores to the VMware player?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


By any chance are you using any program to lock specific cores to the VMware player?


Not that I know of. Followed the bigadv guide and it works great generaly. Dont know what happened this time.

Also I wasnt close to running out of time either. It usually takes 4 and a half days before deadline and my cpu will finish it in 2.5 days or less.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Not that I know of. Followed the bigadv guide and it works great generaly. Dont know what happened this time.

Also I wasnt close to running out of time either. It usually takes 4 and a half days before deadline and my cpu will finish it in 2.5 days or less.


I was having a heck of a time getting WU's to complete if I shut down VMware player for any reason. I had the VM player locked to cores 1-7 and left core 8 for my GPU but that caused issue. Now without any cores locked it seems to be working great.


----------



## SgtHop

Ah, alright. Well, mine was making about 4k on a 353, but I guess that was just a screwy unit. Making back up around 7ish now at stock.

Rivatuner hates my computer.

Also, I've had my VM forget to save when it shuts down like four times now. It gets old, but I have no idea why it's doing that...


----------



## mega_option101

Bloodfire: I don't see you in my mirror anymore... I wonder what happened there


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Bloodfire: I don't see you in my mirror anymore... I wonder what happened there










Huh, that sounds like sabotage... Where were you last night Mega?


----------



## SgtHop

Y'all should see me though.

I've kicked up a notch, and a big one at that. Just need to get my cards overclocked, then I'll be movin'.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Y'all should see me though.

I've kicked up a notch, and a big one at that. Just need to get my cards overclocked, then I'll be movin'.


Did you get your 260 sorted then?


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey Hop what kind of clocks you get out of that cpu and the ud4p.


----------



## SgtHop

I'm running at 4011, 191x21 rock solid stable. Only hits about 78C under full stress. Great chips these are.


----------



## Hueristic

:swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:
Code:


Code:


[18:18:28] + Attempting to send results [January 14 18:18:28 UTC]
[18:18:49] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[18:18:49] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[18:18:49]     (171.67.108.11:8080)
[18:18:49] + Retrying using alternative port
[18:19:10] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[18:19:10] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[18:19:10]     (171.67.108.11:80)
[18:19:10] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed January 14) to wo
rver.
[18:19:10]   Keeping unit 00 in queue.
[18:19:10] Project: 5770 (Run 10, Clone 214, Gen 906)

[18:19:10] + Attempting to send results [January 14 18:19:10 UTC]
[18:19:31] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[18:19:31] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[18:19:31]     (171.67.108.11:8080)
[18:19:31] + Retrying using alternative port
[18:19:52] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[18:19:52] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[18:19:52]     (171.67.108.11:80)
[18:19:52] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed January 14) to wo
rver.

[18:19:52] + Attempting to send results [January 14 18:19:52 UTC]
[18:20:13] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[18:20:13] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[18:20:13]     (171.67.108.25:8080)
[18:20:13] + Retrying using alternative port
[18:20:34] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[18:20:34] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[18:20:34]     (171.67.108.25:80)
[18:20:34]   Could not transmit unit 00 to Collection server; keeping in qu
[18:20:34] Project: 5770 (Run 10, Clone 214, Gen 906)

[18:20:34] + Attempting to send results [January 14 18:20:34 UTC]
[18:20:55] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[18:20:55] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[18:20:55]     (171.67.108.11:8080)
[18:20:55] + Retrying using alternative port
[18:21:17] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[18:21:17] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[18:21:17]     (171.67.108.11:80)
[18:21:17] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed January 14) to wo
rver.

[18:21:17] + Attempting to send results [January 14 18:21:17 UTC]
[18:21:38] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[18:21:38] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[18:21:38]     (171.67.108.25:8080)
[18:21:38] + Retrying using alternative port
[18:21:59] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[18:21:59] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[18:21:59]     (171.67.108.25:80)
[18:21:59]   Could not transmit unit 00 to Collection server; keeping in qu
[18:21:59] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[18:21:59] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:21:59] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:22:14] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[18:22:29] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[18:22:29] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[18:22:29] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[18:22:38] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:22:38] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:22:53] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[18:23:08] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[18:23:08] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[18:23:08] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[18:23:20] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:23:20] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:23:35] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[18:23:50] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[18:23:50] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[18:23:50] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[18:24:21] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:24:21] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:24:36] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[18:24:51] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[18:24:51] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[18:24:51] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[18:25:32] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:25:32] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:25:47] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[18:26:02] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[18:26:02] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[18:26:02] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[18:27:33] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:27:33] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:27:48] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[18:28:03] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[18:28:03] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[18:28:03] - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[18:30:51] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:30:51] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:31:06] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[18:31:21] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[18:31:21] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[18:31:21] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[18:36:49] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:36:49] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:37:04] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[18:37:19] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[18:37:19] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[18:37:19] - Attempt #8  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[18:48:12] + Attempting to get work packet
[18:48:12] - Connecting to assignment server
[18:48:27] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[18:48:42] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[18:48:42] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[18:48:42] - Attempt #9  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## SgtHop

Restarting the client usually fixes that, or at least makes it retry in faster intervals.

Also, woo. #8 producer.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i just got a 783 point wu


----------



## zodac

Yeah we were talking about it here.

I just my first one too. Not great PPD.


----------



## spice003

same here lol


----------



## SgtHop

Damn and blast!

Their server is down, and I have a bigadv closing in on completion. This is not a good thing.


----------



## MADMAX22

Is thats whats up. My 9550 wont get any new wu's. Its says no appropriate work servers available.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, there's a lot of people getting that at the moment.


----------



## DeadSkull

Picked up a GTX 285 with preinstalled Accelero GTX 280 of ebay and received it on Friday.

Running [email protected] gpu client at 702/1836/1250 and having no problems so far despite some insane shader speeds. Breaking 10k ppd on 353s and 380s.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i just got a 783 point wu














































Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah we were talking about it here.

I just my first one too. Not great PPD.










Thats weird...I think I was close to getting 11k ppd when my 285 was running that project.


----------



## Ruckol1

I usually break about 7-7.5 ppd on my 9800gtx,

at 7000 ppd, and 140 for a 9800gtx, thats 50PPD/1$


----------



## SgtHop

the 783s give me the same PPD as the 353s on my 260 and 275, 9800 doesn't fare so well. Seems to be more shader heavy.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


the 783s give me the same PPD as the 353s on my 260 and 275, 9800 doesn't fare so well. Seems to be more shader heavy.


Ohh, what are your 9800(GTX, right)? Shaders at


----------



## SgtHop

Whatever the superclocked "stock" is. I need to reinstall Windows, because all of the overclocking programs decided to break. The only overclocked card I've got is the 9800GT in my secondary.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Whatever the superclocked "stock" is. I need to reinstall Windows, because all of the overclocking programs decided to break. The only overclocked card I've got is the 9800GT in my secondary.


I have the same one as you I think, evga SSC or whatever, they're like 1800?


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, something like that. Good cards, I'd like to get my hands on a couple more.


----------



## Ruckol1

Yeah same, I need another SLI board first, my old ABIT KN9 SLI Ultra could have managed but it was only a AM2 socket, not +.


----------



## SgtHop

I need one of them dual 1366 Evga boards that are coming out, then 7 single slot 9800GTs. That's where the real folding is.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I need one of them dual 1366 Evga boards that are coming out, then 7 single slot 9800GTs. That's where the real folding is.

Nah, you'll need 7 single slot GTX 260s.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, you'll need 7 single slot GTX 260s.










well if you wanna go that route then either go big or go home....7 single slot GTX 295's and you would be raking in them PPD's


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


well if you wanna go that route then either go big or go home....7 single slot GTX 295's and you would be raking in them PPD's


2 cores in each 295, so you can only use 4 at once. Now if they made a single slot 285...


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


2 cores in each 295, so you can only use 4 at once. Now if they made a single slot 285...










just watercool everything, lol


----------



## PCCstudent

Number 1500 better look out because I just passed him up. You don't get the boot if you drop out of the top 1500 do you?


----------



## zodac

Nope, you do lose your postbit if you stop folding for a period of tiem though (I think it's a month).


----------



## PCCstudent

So Zodac, the points must update, but it took 1 week to make top 1500. Rigs been running 24/7. Ordered a new GPU from the egg yesterday and I reviewed the setup for VM linux cpu folding, as soon as I have my postbit my rig stops and I configure for dual GPU's and VM folding.


----------



## zodac

If you're in the top 1,500, go to this thread. Read the instructions on how to get your Postbit.


----------



## VincentJ

Finally reached my 20k ppd average.

115 4,303 24,865 20,854 6,811 31,537 2,093,175 4,054 09.18.08


----------



## SgtHop

Made my first million. According to EOC, I'll have my second million by February 6. Let's see if it really takes that long.

Also, I'm #3 producer. Need more GPUs. Must make #1.


----------



## jarble

2 days to 5mil


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## frankenstein406

lets go guys!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So I think I finally worked out all the kinks with my farm. I _should_ hopefully be pushing ~28k again soon.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Made my first million. According to EOC, I'll have my second million by February 6. Let's see if it really takes that long.

Also, I'm #3 producer. Need more GPUs. Must make #1.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


2 days to 5mil

























































































































































































































































:d evil:


----------



## Tank

I'm finally in the top 500 for OCN....now to try and overcome the 400 mark....long ways to go for me. oh and half way there to my first million


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I'm finally in the top 500 for OCN....now to try and overcome the 400 mark....long ways to go for me. oh and half way there to my first million


----------



## technoredneck95

Slowly but surely I am moving up. Hoping to get some more folding equipment soon. Maybe even one of the new gpu's from Nvidia whenever they come out. Anyone heard anything about the client that was supposedly going to increase ppd for ATI cards?


----------



## zodac

Heard a fair bit. Seems there's going to be no support for ATI in the beginning.
http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...ails-gpu3.html


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

There has been some more information released on it but concerning the ATI performance they're still having issues with OpenCL implementation. Article here and here.


----------



## SgtHop

Damn. I need to shut down for the night, high winds threaten my machines.

This is an ungood thing.


----------



## technoredneck95

I am getting so tired of ATI producing crap ppd!


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I think you're going to have to live with it for a while. GPU3 won't support ATI at the start.


----------



## nomolos

I have 2 more 9800gx2's sitting around doing nothing. I need a new case to fit these......grrr


----------



## technoredneck95

Yeah, I guess so. Anyone know when the new Nvidia cards are expected to release?


----------



## SgtHop

Day after the apocalypse, last I heard.

@nomolos:
I'll take those off your hands for you. I just so happen to have two empty x16 slots. c;


----------



## nomolos

nah, im not selling the cards. im definetly going to be using them for folding.


----------



## frankenstein406

better we need more points!


----------



## SgtHop

Damn. These two slots are bothering me.

Also, here are some pics of what I'm currently running:


----------



## frankenstein406

why? trade ya a 1 slot 9800gt 1024 plus cash lol


----------



## MooMoo

whats [email protected]? ive pondering but dont get it


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's [email protected] distributed computing. Info Here


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
whats [email protected]? ive pondering but dont get it

start doing it team 37726 i believe?


----------



## TrippinBimmer

I just started back up after the Break...I'm So Behind...







So, I bought a Pair of GTX285







Hopefully, I can get Sponsor for WaterCooling...:eeps:

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Damn. These two slots are bothering me.

Also, here are some pics of what I'm currently running:





Ah, so your the punk who's going to try to overtake me in 1.5 months.









Nice setup.


----------



## SgtHop

I certainly am. Foldin like a madman.

But, thank you. It's kinda a frankenstein, no two GPUs alike.

I've got another system that needs some GPU action and cooling, then I'll be folding like a madman on crack cocaine. Mad PPD.

Too bad the case I've got though is a horrible air cooling case, though.


----------



## MooMoo

Ok i started to [email protected] and im running two at same time







should I run just High Performance Client or that original?

Btw now my graphic card screams like pig(when on stress)







so can i make it less noisier? Somebody said its coming from power'something' and its normal, but its a bit annonying


----------



## MooMoo

Whats those credits(get money? lol) and points are for? I didnt find anywhere :F


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
nah, im not selling the cards. im definetly going to be using them for folding.

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 

Also, here are some pics of what I'm currently running:

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Ah, so your the punk who's going to try to overtake me in 1.5 months.









Nice setup.


----------



## markt

I got a gx2 yesterday, yay. But doa damn....


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I got a gx2 yesterday, yay. But doa damn....

Oh noes. Perhaps its time to bake a tray of 9800GX2 cookies(?)


----------



## nikolauska

Still steadily rising in folding team rank with my awesome 2k-3k PPD.








(+ secret family help which gives about 3K more when they are on computer







)

wondering when I hit the barrier when I just can't rise anymore in the rank.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
Whats those credits(get money? lol) and points are for? I didnt find anywhere :F

Bragging rights!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I got a gx2 yesterday, yay. But doa damn....

I still have menthol mooses 1/2 dead GX2. We may be able to get one good one. The board with the pci-e connector is good on his.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i have 3 people on my threats list making 17k or 18k ppd Monster34, harrison, and DeadSkull. i dont mind if they pass me though since its for the cause.

but it does make me want to have more ppd







curse being a poor college student


----------



## PCCstudent

Has anybody been following a new folder named "harrison"? the guy is making astronomical points, he's doing those "bonus" WU's with an i7, leaves me far behind and I am real close to making 10K ppd today.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, those -bigadv units are worth about 30k/day with the bonus. It's what I use, in addition to four GPUs. That's where the real points are.


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Almost 20k PPD







Only on AIR







Can't Wait Until I WaterCOOLED and OVERCLOCKED! Please win $500 Sponsorship from OCN!

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## SgtHop

I could go for some sponsorship, too. How does one get this?

I am looking to build another rig this year to increase my folding prowess.

EDIT: Wow, scary night. Set my 9800GT to fold after replacing the TIM. Forgot to plug the fan back in before replacing it. Got to a nice, toasty 150C before I checked GPUz to make sure everything was alright. It wasn't. Even at 150C, though, it didn't stop running until I shut the machine down. Took it out, plugged the fan back in, and it's running at a much more acceptable 75C. I'm a lucky man.


----------



## Tank

Well i got my new graphics card in, and boy does it overclock pretty darn good







, I will set up folding on it tomorrow because I need to go and buy some Resistors to make my dummy plug. Or I can hook up my 19inch monitor next to my 28 inch one







I dunno my desk is already cluttered to the max so Im gonna have to see. either way folding gets set up on it tomorrow, no excuses


----------



## Chaos Assasson

the harrison person looks to be folding on a GTS 250 or a GTX 260 and -bigadv on an i7


----------



## DeadSkull

So close to 40k ppd.

Need to set up my amd s939 rig. x2 3800+ @ 2.85 and 8600 GT should pull in something.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
i have 3 people on my threats list making 17k or 18k ppd Monster34, harrison, and DeadSkull. i dont mind if they pass me though since its for the cause.

but it does make me want to have more ppd







curse being a poor college student

College student here too. Just watch your spending on small little things like eating out at Chipotle and buying 30 packs and the money will add up


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
So close to 40k ppd.

Need to set up my amd s939 rig. x2 3800+ @ 2.85 and 8600 GT should pull in something.

College student here too. Just watch your spending on small little things like eating out at Chipotle and buying 30 packs and the money will add up









i also have no job but its what ever. also no going to outback where 1 meal cost $20


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I recommend amending that no job thing. It tends to cause some issues while trying to make money.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

yeah i am trying to get a summer job so i can build a new rig but i might get a job next semster.


----------



## frankenstein406

hopefully switching to my q6700 will nab some more points. were getting behind


----------



## Extreme Newbie

My watercooling gear arrived a couple days ago so my computer has been ripped apart and not folding








Hopefully I can get everything up and running tonight and start pumping out the PPD again.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


So close to 40k ppd.

Need to set up my amd s939 rig. x2 3800+ @ 2.85 and 8600 GT should pull in something.


The [email protected] should net you about 1,250 with VM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Hopefully I can get everything up and running tonight and start pumping out the PPD again.


























Seems a stick of mem is bad on the board I just got but I can pop some generic in there for the time being, And a fellow OCN'r is coming by saturday to let me borrow a system for the GS's until I get this sytem straightened out.


----------



## jarble

hit the 5mil mark yesterday







time to step off the gas for a bit (taking my wc loop apart every night is getting old







)


----------



## PCCstudent

Jarble I must ask,what do you mean when you say"taking my wc loop.....I also run 24/7 on a wc rig, I have not done any maintiance in 12 days. am I in trouble?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


Well i got my new graphics card in, and boy does it overclock pretty darn good







, I will set up folding on it tomorrow because I need to go and buy some Resistors to make my dummy plug. Or I can hook up my 19inch monitor next to my 28 inch one







I dunno my desk is already cluttered to the max so Im gonna have to see. either way folding gets set up on it tomorrow, no excuses


OK I lied, I didnt sleep much last night and was up most of the day so when I went to leave I had car trouble...stupid pcv valve and one plug was broken, go figure. so after all that I came inside washed up and was too lazy to do anything else. Will try and get everything running in the AM.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Jarble I must ask,what do you mean when you say"taking my wc loop.....I also run 24/7 on a wc rig, I have not done any maintiance in 12 days. am I in trouble?

no not at all.
let me clear up what I said I have a 5850 that I paid a mint for when it first came out but ati folds like crap so for the past week+ I have been taking the 5850 out of my loop and adding the vmoded 8800gt to fold then putting the 5850 back to game







. one of these days I will get 7 not have this problem







.


----------



## DeadSkull

Whats up with these 1888 point gpu projects?

My GTX 285 has done several in the last 24 hrs.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, all but one of my cards is on an 1888, just what needs to be done.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Whats up with these 1888 point gpu projects?

My GTX 285 has done several in the last 24 hrs.


I dunno I'm on my 5th straight 783 Point Wu


----------



## Tank

I decided not to have both cards running in my computer since I cant really run them in SLI for games since one card is 512mb and the other is 1 gig. But but but I did set it up in my girls computer to fold, so now I have them both running, Im hoping my PPD output can increase more now since each computer can utilize the processor better instead of having to share resources.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
I decided not to have both cards running in my computer since I cant really run them in SLI for games since one card is 512mb and the other is 1 gig. But but but I did set it up in my girls computer to fold, so now I have them both running, Im hoping my PPD output can increase more now since each computer can utilize the processor better instead of having to share resources.

Nah, no cpu bottleneck with [email protected] since 180.xx(?) drivers (in xp), never was one in vista IIRC.

If you sli won't it just not use the extra mem? Which won't hurt [email protected] at all.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Nah, no cpu bottleneck with [email protected] since 180.xx(?) drivers (in xp), never was one in vista IIRC.

If you sli won't it just not use the extra mem? Which won't hurt [email protected] at all.


Well I wanted to use them to game as well and benefited having them both in my computer, but alas SLI made the cards clock down to the slowest of them which was the 512 card, basically trying to run Cryostasis like that I got 1fps...wasnt having that so i just set it up in her computer which is next to mine and have it folding along with mine. besides having that extra memory and the fact this new card overlclocks really damn good is more beneficial to me and my ppd output


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


Well I wanted to use them to game as well and benefited having them both in my computer, but alas SLI made the cards clock down to the slowest of them which was the 512 card, basically trying to run Cryostasis like that I got 1fps...wasnt having that so i just set it up in her computer which is next to mine and have it folding along with mine. besides having that extra memory and the fact this new card overlclocks really damn good is more beneficial to me and my ppd output


----------



## DeadSkull

In the top 20 ppd producers for OCN.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726































Going to try and keep it up until the next electric bill comes.


----------



## chatch15117

JCK, you will NEVER catch me!! *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## SgtHop

These 1888s are ruining my PPD. Did Stanford finish with the 353s?


----------



## Jtwizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
These 1888s are ruining my PPD. Did Stanford finish with the 353s?

Not that i am aware.. I've gotten almost exclusively 353's today.


----------



## SgtHop

That's annoying. Oh well, lol.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I've been getting a mix of all of the above plus the new WU's that fahmon and HFM don't recognize. I'll be happy to hit 30k today on my main setup.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, for some reason FAHmon doesn't know what the new 10101s are, which is why I use FAHSpy, that and because the latter can see what my VMs are doing, and also calculates my -bigadv bonus.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's not the 10101's though. Fahmon has those down, it's the brand new ones, I think they're 783's but can't say for sure at this point.


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm...possibly. But, FAHSpy knows what those ones are, too.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Hmm may have to take a look at FAHspy then. I know fahmon and HFM.net aren't picking them up yet which sucks because I can't keep an eye on how much PPD I'm getting on my GPU's.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, it's all I use pretty much exclusively, because it doesn't like SMP clients on network drives, and always lists them at -0 percent.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'll see what it says about my mystery units. I think I took a PPD hit on them but I'm not sure and it's pissing me off not to know. Stanford really should publish the points of a WU before they send it out to us.

/rant


----------



## SgtHop

On my cards, they make about the same as the 353s, but there may be extenuating circumstances.

EDIT: Actually, my 275 and 260 did a bit better PPD with them, but the GTX+ and the GT got lower PPD. Dunno why.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well I had them on my GPU Comp card and on that I'll pull about 10k PPD on 353's but I was about twice that number on the new ones. It might add up right but in my mind I was about 2-300 PPD off of what I'm used to.


----------



## SgtHop

I think it's dependant on how many shaders the GPUs have, because the GT and GTX+ were close, and the two GT200s were close to eachother. Just speculation, but it makes sense.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


It's not the 10101's though. Fahmon has those down, it's the brand new ones, I think they're 783's but can't say for sure at this point.


Just so you know, Fahmon picks up those WUs for me.


----------



## SgtHop

Wonder why. Makes no sense.


----------



## zodac

If you've updated the projects, i've no idea why it doesn't show up...


----------



## SgtHop

I have, multiple times on multiple occasions, just doesn't like me or something, lol. Oh well, FAHSpy still lets me monitor my VMs.


----------



## Tank

Ahhh the power supply on my girls rig died on me last night. I fell asleep in my recliner and am awaken by a loud pop like someone shot a gun, I check to make sure everything is ok and then come back into my room to a burning smell. I think it was my computer but its still going and none of the lights were off so I look at my girls rig and the damn thing is smoking. Guess me putting my GTS 250 in her rig was a mistake. Now I owe her a new power supply and anything else that went on it.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
Ahhh the power supply on my girls rig died on me last night. I fell asleep in my recliner and am awaken by a loud pop like someone shot a gun, I check to make sure everything is ok and then come back into my room to a burning smell. I think it was my computer but its still going and none of the lights were off so I look at my girls rig and the damn thing is smoking. Guess me putting my GTS 250 in her rig was a mistake. Now I owe her a new power supply and anything else that went on it.









ouch m8 I feel your pain I lost a gx2 to a psu recently


----------



## frankenstein406

Sorry to hear that what brand was it?

Would a bfg 280 oc be a big bump from a bfg eco 9800gt 1024? Better for folding to?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


Sorry to hear that what brand was it?

Would a bfg 280 oc be a big bump from a bfg eco 9800gt 1024? Better for folding to?


Pretty big bump yes.... 3k bump I'm thinking.

Usps damaged a gx2 that I had shipped in, thanks to the postal service, They are always so careful with my parts(insert new sarcastic mark here)
But alas, Tandemriders has seen it in his heart to hold one(gx2) til i get my refund. Also added a 8800gtx 768 mb to the farm. 
Look for me soon to have some serious upswing in points soon. Hoping for a nice tax return, filing today...


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Pretty big bump yes.... 3k bump I'm thinking.

Usps damaged a gx2 that I had shipped in, thanks to the postal service, They are always so careful with my parts(insert new sarcastic mark here)
But alas, Tandemriders has seen it in his heart to hold one(gx2) til i get my refund. Also added a 8800gtx 768 mb to the farm. 
Look for me soon to have some serious upswing in points soon. Hoping for a nice tax return, filing today...


hopefully i can work something out then, he wants $250 used which idk if its a fair price or not?

Haven't had to many problems with usps here yet but that was when i mainly sold paintball parts online. Goodluck, how damaged is the card? pics?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


hopefully i can work something out then, he wants $250 used which idk if its a fair price or not?

Haven't had to many problems with usps here yet but that was when i mainly sold paintball parts online. Goodluck, how damaged is the card? pics?


Other than the bracket being bent, no visible damage. But you know a hard jolt can damage them. I had a person buy a pc from me a while back, got in a car accident on the way home. Only vible damage was the case but the ram video card and mobo were broken without any visible damage.


----------



## SgtHop

But the HDD was undamaged? That's pretty...odd. Anyhow, horrible luck with the GX2, at least it was insured.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
But the HDD was undamaged? That's pretty...odd. Anyhow, horrible luck with the GX2, at least it was insured.

HD's auto park the heads. back in the day we had to manually park them.


----------



## SgtHop

Even still, unless it was a pretty low speed crash, a hard drive can still be damaged when off.

Also, going to break the top 200 in...somewhere around 4 hours.


----------



## chatch15117

2 years until the top 20!!! LOL

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...=&u=477444&p=1


----------



## =Digger=

Over four months to get back into the top ten!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=235471

Lost a PSU, Mobo, and two GPU's last month...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Over four months to get back into the top ten!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=235471

Lost a PSU, Mobo, and two GPU's last month...


I told you not to open that package I sent you


----------



## MADMAX22

So if you are to close to the deadline for bigadv wu's do you not get the bonus points. I completed one today and just got the 24kp instead of the 56k or whatever it was suppose to be. I completed within 5 hours of deadline. Not sure if thats the reason or not.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Lost a PSU, Mobo, and two GPU's last month...













































:swearing:


----------



## SgtHop

I really wish I knew how exactly the bonus is calculated, because according to FahSpy, it changes depending on which way the wind is blowing, and whether or not the sky in Suffolk is cloudy or not.

Also, I just found out that the new SMP2 cores will have a bonus as well. This is good news.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Also, I just found out that the new SMP2 cores will have a bonus as well. This is good news.


Wait... what?


----------



## SgtHop

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=13038

You heard me right.


----------



## zodac

Interesting, so basically update SMP to v6.29, then get a passkey, then bonus points! Lovely.


----------



## SgtHop

FahMon does, since version 2.

See, right down at the bottom:


----------



## zodac

Cool. Looks liek my little Pentium D might start bringing in soem points now.









Thanks for the info.


----------



## SgtHop

It should indeed. You got it overclocked fairly well?


----------



## Monster34

Looks like i should start running some smp clients again.


----------



## SgtHop

Quite. Your 6600 should do pretty good with them.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


It should indeed. You got it overclocked fairly well?


Haha, my computer's a prebuilt Dell. No overclocking allowed.









*EDIT: *

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


FahMon does, since version 2.

See, right down at the bottom:


That's FahSpy.


----------



## SgtHop

...

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Interesting, so basically update SMP to v6.29, then get a passkey, then bonus points! Lovely.










This is indeed very interesting


----------



## SgtHop

Yep. I still need to put my -bigadv VM on 6.29, if I don't, they'll stop sending me units, and that's a bad thing. So, when this unit is done, I'll be updating.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:

One important part of the bonus system is that users:
1. *Must use a passkey* to receive bonus points
2. Must successfully return >=10 A2 or SMP2 work units with their passkey to receive bonus points
3. Must successfully return >80% of A2 or SMP2 work units to receive bonus points


----------



## zodac

Do you need to add -bigadv? From the posts, it seems you need to add the -advmethods flag, and they were using the bonus system from the -bigadv WUs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 






























Yeah, I thought it would be a problem too, but it took around 47 seconds.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, the pass key really isn't a big deal. You apply for one, they send you an email with it, you start client with -configonly, enter passkey, done.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

My folding has been way down for a few day due to me switching over from air to water. I am all set up now and in about 2 hours I will complete a -bigadv WU









For all of you who thought that they were gaining on me I am sorry for giving you all a false sense of hope.


----------



## SgtHop

I'll pass you someday, lol. It just may be a while.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'll pass you someday, lol. It just may be a while.


Not sure anyone will catch me if I keep getting these "Special" WU's.









It's quite possible that HFM might not be showing my real PPD.


----------



## FiX

Wish I could fold using my gpu, I use Visual Studio and if I fold on gpu and use Visual Studio, it sends VS into 100% core usage loops.


----------



## SgtHop

I'm using the -bigadvs too, lol. Yeah, you're getting some strange points there, too.

@FiX, why don't you just stop folding to do work?


----------



## Aqualoon

I "think" I have the correct clients now up and running on my sig rig, excited to see what type of PPD numbers I can bring down over the next week. If I do have everything setup correctly, I'm shootin to break the top 1k folders before mid Feb


----------



## eclipseaudio4

*TOP 100*


----------



## nolonger

How do I make sure I'm running the SMP2 with the bonus?


----------



## SgtHop

You have to have your SMP client at V6.29, you need a passkey, and you have to finish 80% or more units before their deadline.


----------



## nolonger

Check, check and... gotta wait a bit more. I hear you need to turn 10 in first, I should have started way before the Foldathon.


----------



## cchun39

I'm gunning for whomever is ranked 1500!


----------



## SgtHop

Oh, right, your first ten have to be turned in on time, too, lol. It works for regular SMP units too, if there aren't any SMP2 available.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cchun39*


I'm gunning for whomever is ranked 1500!


I'm gunning for #1.







At least in the ppd category for now.








All rigs over to ocn now. Some waiting to finish their current WU, but they will get there.


----------



## DeadSkull

sweet

Going to finish close to 40k points today. Shutting down my Q6600 vm for more oc testing. Keeps bluescreening


----------



## Sno

Just putting out that LEET PPD


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Looks like I wont be able to do my WaterCooling Setup...







Just Spend $422 on Rear Tires for the Car...

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i believe FlyingJJ will be in the top 5 producers by tonight


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
i believe FlyingJJ will be in the top 5 producers by tonight

x2 its crazy what he is pushing out









-TrippinBimmer


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm. It looks like I need to get some more folding action, lest I get passed on the producers list. I don't like being passed.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

He is prob gonna pass me tonight and im ~200 places above him.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

That's insane PPD. I'm loving it. Hmmm where to get several i7 rigs loaded with 295's now.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Hmm. It looks like I need to get some more folding action, lest I get passed on the producers list. I don't like being passed.


Sorry, don't want to really pass anyone except the Russian's as a team. If it wouldn't take 10 WU's and a pass key, I would fold under someone elses name or multiple names, but I already had this name/passkey established and figured it would help get ocn some points in their quest for 7th place.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


He is prob gonna pass me tonight and im ~200 places above him.


Nope, the big updates will be every 2 to 2-1/2 days. As the -bigadv WU's finish, all 4 fold at different rates so they will spread out more as time goes by. When I do get the next 2 built, it will be more realistic to expect these types of days. Just started them all for ocn at once. Still 1 lagging at about 84% as the kid plays his games on that computer while it is folding. My goal is 1 million points per week. Should achieve that by mid-February. After that, who knows maybe 5 million per month?


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


That's insane PPD. I'm loving it. Hmmm where to get several i7 rigs loaded with 295's now.










Why not wait for the 380's to come out? Hmmmmmmm







Thats going to be insane PPD !


----------



## SgtHop

I don't really care, lol. It's all in good spirits, out friendly competition is what makes folding work. If there were no points tied to the work units, nobody would do it except those devoted to curing cancer. If you pass me in PPD, it'll just make me want to get more GPUs, which will just further the cause.


----------



## DeadSkull

I'm looking at picking up an 8800 Ultra or two of fleabay. Havent had much luck getting my x2 3800+ rig to work (damn DFI lanparty nf4 sli dr expert) but I've got e2200 and a ud3 board around idling .

Should finally push me over 40k ppd.


----------



## SgtHop

Why 8800 Ultras? 9800GTX+s are significantly faster, especially for folding.

Those -bigadvs though, they don't do as much as they used to. The last one I turned in only bumped me up four ranks. A couple weeks ago it gave me almost 100.


----------



## nafljhy

about to take over repo's spot!


----------



## SgtSpike

Just passed rank 500 and 500,000 points a few days back. Will hopefully be looking at a million before I have to stop folding come summer.


----------



## nomolos

currently at 988k points...finally gonna break 1 million overnight tonight.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Congrats to FlyingJJ for becoming the top 4 producer for ocn he will prob be in the top 3 on the next update since he is only 700ppd away.


----------



## SgtHop

He also had like a 190k day, I don't think he's gonna be able to keep that up. We'll see though.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

He says he is folding on a couple i7's doing -bigadv wu's so it takes a couple days but i have a feeling he can make 100k plus a day easy.


----------



## SgtHop

Damn and blast! I need more power! W555, here I come.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

you need more i7's


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

All this FlyingJJ business is making me want to build an i7 rig with my tax money. Damn you competition. Damn you!


----------



## SgtHop

I know, I only have one of them, and that ain't enough. Must have more. More power!

And $4,000 worth of spare cash.


----------



## TrippinBimmer

I'm Folding UNDER WATER NOW







666, 1620, 1269 WOOT! Hopefully, I am Stable









-TrippinBimmer

Edit: 
Old Clocks: 666, 1620, 1269 Stable
New Clocks







702, 1620, 1296 Testin


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


He also had like a 190k day, I don't think he's gonna be able to keep that up. We'll see though.


Yes I can keep this up. The WU's will start to spread out and there will be days when I do not complete any big ones and there will be some that all 4 complete on the same day. But like I said from the start, I came over to ocn to help give a boost to catch the Russian team. Some will be going back over to my original team when that happens.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


He says he is folding on a couple i7's doing -bigadv wu's so it takes a couple days but i have a feeling he can make 100k plus a day easy.


4 - i7's and 275's. They are all in the systems profile. Have hit the 120's. Only 1 is a dedicated folder, it will also go into daily use soon also. Two of them are rigs for my kids but also fold.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


All this FlyingJJ business is making me want to build an i7 rig with my tax money. Damn you competition. Damn you!


If you can spare it, do it. In this economy, don't forget about a little nest egg to fall back on. I had some spare $ so I built the kids good computers. I am fortunate enough to have a good stable job to pay the electric bills too.

I am not trying to pass anyone, show anyone up or anything like that. As I said, just here to help pass the next team ( TSC Russia ). Some, probably most will go back to my original team when we have a nice lead on them. Just here to repay the help I recieved from ocn members on overclocking and getting the bigadv VM running.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


Yes I can keep this up. The WU's will start to spread out and there will be days when I do not complete any big ones and there will be some that all 4 complete on the same day. But like I said from the start, I came over to ocn to help give a boost to catch the Russian team. Some will be going back over to my original team when that happens.

4 - i7's and 275's. They are all in the systems profile. Have hit the 120's. Only 1 is a dedicated folder, it will also go into daily use soon also. Two of them are rigs for my kids but also fold.

If you can spare it, do it. In this economy, don't forget about a little nest egg to fall back on. I had some spare $ so I built the kids good computers. I am fortunate enough to have a good stable job to pay the electric bills too.

I am not trying to pass anyone, show anyone up or anything like that. As I said, just here to help pass the next team ( TSC Russia ). Some, probably most will go back to my original team when we have a nice lead on them. Just here to repay the help I recieved from ocn members on overclocking and getting the bigadv VM running.


Hi FlyingJJ,

Thanks for everything that you are doing!!!

You sure know how to raise the bar around these parts







I for one am glad that you came over to help us out!! Don't worry about passing or showing anyone up, this is the trash talk thread, it's legal in here









Everything counts! If and when you do decide to go back to your original team then you will be missed









Regards,

mega_option101


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


Yes I can keep this up. The WU's will start to spread out and there will be days when I do not complete any big ones and there will be some that all 4 complete on the same day. But like I said from the start, I came over to ocn to help give a boost to catch the Russian team. Some will be going back over to my original team when that happens.

4 - i7's and 275's. They are all in the systems profile. Have hit the 120's. Only 1 is a dedicated folder, it will also go into daily use soon also. Two of them are rigs for my kids but also fold.

If you can spare it, do it. In this economy, don't forget about a little nest egg to fall back on. I had some spare $ so I built the kids good computers. I am fortunate enough to have a good stable job to pay the electric bills too.

I am not trying to pass anyone, show anyone up or anything like that. As I said, just here to help pass the next team ( TSC Russia ). Some, probably most will go back to my original team when we have a nice lead on them. Just here to repay the help I recieved from ocn members on overclocking and getting the bigadv VM running.



We appreciate you stepping in to help out, I'm working on building mine up again.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


We appreciate you stepping in to help out, I'm working on building mine up again.










cant wait to get that 9600GSO, so I can fold on that. and when I can I'll fire my girls rig up too, for at least a while so it can crunch on some Wu's


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


I am not trying to pass anyone, show anyone up or anything like that. As I said, just here to help pass the next team ( TSC Russia ). Some, probably most will go back to my original team when we have a nice lead on them. Just here to repay the help I recieved from ocn members on overclocking and getting the bigadv VM running.


I received a call from your original team and they told me they don`t want you back. I guess that leaves you no choice but to stay with OCN forever.









Its obvious you have dedicated a lot of time and money into folding and the folding community thanks you. Whether you fold for OCN o,r anyone else, we all win.


----------



## FtW 420

I had a couple EUEs today, everything has been stable for a while but then I haven't been seeing these gpu 5781 unknown WU for too long. Have to keep an eye on the GPUs & shader clocks.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I received a call from your original team and they told me they don`t want you back. I guess that leaves you no choice but to stay with OCN forever.









Its obvious you have dedicated a lot of time and money into folding and the folding community thanks you. Whether you fold for OCN o,r anyone else, we all win.
























Weird, I got the same call as well


----------



## franz

@flyingJJ

I got a call from your kids PC. They said they dont want the GTX 275s anymore and you can send them to me.

PM me and I will send you my address.









PS. Thanks for folding


----------



## markt

Oh no, FlyingJJ is going to pass me in 17.3 years...








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I received a call from your original team and they told me they don`t want you back. I guess that leaves you no choice but to stay with OCN forever.









Its obvious you have dedicated a lot of time and money into folding and the folding community thanks you. Whether you fold for OCN o,r anyone else, we all win.
























Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Weird, I got the same call as well
















I got the same from some there too, but the majority want me back. Some rigs will stay here on ocn. There are 4 - i7's now and by the time I switch back there should be more than enough to split nicely.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
@flyingJJ

I got a call from your kids PC. They said they dont want the GTX 275s anymore and you can send them to me.

PM me and I will send you my address.









PS. Thanks for folding

Welcome, but not necessary. I do it for the fun. When the 380's come out, I will be getting a few and the 275's will go to 1 of the dedicated folding rigs. The current 220-250's will be "retired" and may wind up as prizes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Oh no, FlyingJJ is going to pass me in 17.3 years...








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913

OK, I will have to work on narrowing that gap. I will build some more rigs and increase my ppd.







Just waiting for the 380's to come out to build the farm. Put the 275's in 1 rig and have a few open slots.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Shuffle...shuffle...shuffle...hehehehe...shuffle.. .shuffle...shuffle. You guys above me better watch it! I lost 2 folding rigs this past yr and with new job($$$$$$$$) and a little spending I am going to get back my top 50 spot. I was 43rd a one time and I am going to get back there soon









Chuck D


----------



## franz

*From Hueristic,
*
Well my neighbors house burned down last week and took my internet/tv/phone connection with it. I will be back online as soon as the cable company puts the new wires up, but until then.






























































































PS once my rigs are able to download projects I am going to be moving up the ranks again.


----------



## nolonger




----------



## Interpolation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*






























































:swearing:














headsc rat































































?


----------



## ablearcher

You lit up that post like a christmas tree.


----------



## markt

Upgrade coming soon!
Currently I have;
6 x gtx 260
2 x 9800 GT ultimates
3 x 9800gtx
1 x 8800gtx
Just sold 5 x 9600 gso
Adding;
2 x 9800gx2
1 x 8800gtx
4 x gtx 260
1 x 9800gt
I will have some of that this week, and most late next week.


----------



## mega_option101

You sure know how to make a nerd jealous mark


----------



## nolonger

So do you not pay for your electricity bill?


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Upgrade coming soon!
Currently I have;
6 x gtx 260
2 x 9800 GT ultimates
3 x 9800gtx
1 x 8800gtx
Just sold 5 x 9600 gso
Adding;
2 x 9800gx2
1 x 8800gtx
4 x gtx 260
1 x 9800gt
I will have some of that this week, and most late next week.









All that and some....







Heck I only want 1 of your cards lol J/K

Chuck D

P.S. My wife pays our electric bill hehehehe


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
You sure know how to make a nerd jealous mark









Just keeping y'all informed....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
So do you not pay for your electricity bill?









Yes, unfortunately.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 







All that and some....







Heck I only want 1 of your cards lol J/K









Chuck D

P.S. My wife pays our electric bill hehehehe


----------



## Monster34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Upgrade coming soon!
Currently I have;
6 x gtx 260
2 x 9800 GT ultimates
3 x 9800gtx
1 x 8800gtx
Just sold 5 x 9600 gso
Adding;
2 x 9800gx2
1 x 8800gtx
4 x gtx 260
1 x 9800gt
I will have some of that this week, and most late next week.


Look at all dem cows


----------



## FlyingJJ

Looks like the stats aren't updating again. Look out for some big updates.


----------



## DeadSkull

Great, I think my Corsair TX750 that I got a year ago for RMA is giving out.


----------



## SgtHop

Corsair? Giving out? Blasphemy.

I recommend tests.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Corsair? Giving out? Blasphemy.

I recommend tests.


Well I cant even run P95 small fft + F&H gpu on 8800 Ultra without the computer reseting in a few min. No BSOD, no errors thrown in P95 worker threads, just blank screen and mobo lights up indicating reset.

The power supply sat idle for about a year (I got it as RMA about a year ago) until I put it powering Q6600 oc + 8800 Ultra for folding 24/7 like 3-4 weeks ago.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, I'd go get a PSU tester or whatever and see if it's giving you good voltages. It shouldn't be dying that soon.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, I'd go get a PSU tester or whatever and see if it's giving you good voltages. It shouldn't be dying that soon.


Well it was an RMA unit so could've been a refurb. Might as well pick up the new Antec TPQ-1200 rather then wait on it.


----------



## SgtHop

I suppose, but that sounds like a bit overkill, considering the hardware it would be powering.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I suppose, but that sounds like a bit overkill, considering the hardware it would be powering.


Hahaha, that would be temporary.

I'd move the 1200W in my sig rig and by then I might have another vmoded GTX 285 for folding. Antec Sig 850W would go into the Q6600 OC rig


----------



## SgtHop

Oh, right. I guess that makes significantly more sense, lol.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

FlyingJJ is now OCN's #1 producer


----------



## markt

Just ordered my p6T7 ws and 12 gigs crucil tracers, 3 gtx 275.


----------



## Monster34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Just ordered my p6T7 ws and 12 gigs crucil tracers, 3 gtx 275.


Sweet! I will be going i7 within about 2 weeks when my tax refund lands.

I'm going to hold off on buying more gpu's til we see what fermi looks like for folding.


----------



## DeadSkull

Anyone else having trouble uploading finished projects to stanford servers?


----------



## markt

I think with what I have currently, I'm at 85k ppd give or take. But I have a gx2, 8800gtx, 3 gtx 275's not here yet so another 40k or so. I was hoping for 4 gtx 275's but I chose 12gb instead of 6gb memory.
@ deadskull- They'll get it straight soon.


----------



## DeadSkull

Hmmmm

I set up another 285 in my sig rig yesterday for folding. Had to redo both of the gpu clients and since then i dont think either one has been able to transmit finished result.


----------



## SgtHop

That's no good...and very strange. Did you accidentally hit something while you were setting them up that would disallow them from connecting?


----------



## DeadSkull

Ah. Both gpu clients were set to same client ID. Was setting the clients really late last night so missed that part. Problem is now after I set first one to machine id:2, second to 3 with my vmware being 1 both still cant transmit finished results.

Is computer restart also required?


----------



## SgtHop

I'd try restarting the computer, always worth a shot. Also, VM machine id doesn't matter, it's not the same OS. I have my VM and one of my GPUs set to 1.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



[05:15:10] + Attempting to send results [February 7 05:15:10 UTC]
[05:15:10] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[05:15:10] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[05:15:10] (171.64.65.71:8080)
[05:15:10] + Retrying using alternative port
[05:15:11] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[05:15:11] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[05:15:11] (171.64.65.71:80)
[05:15:11] - Error: Could not transmit unit 07 (completed February 6) to work server.
[05:15:11] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.

[05:15:11] + Attempting to send results [February 7 05:15:11 UTC]
[05:15:12] - Server does not have record of this unit. Will try again later.
[05:15:12] Could not transmit unit 07 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[05:15:12] + Closed connections


....after restart and everything.


----------



## SgtHop

Very strange indeed. Perhaps you should reset your clients, because they clearly hate you.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Very strange indeed. Perhaps you should reset your clients, because they clearly hate you.


Quote:

[07:05:12] + Attempting to send results [February 7 07:05:12 UTC]
[07:05:14] + Results successfully sent
[07:05:14] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
[07:05:14] + Starting local stats count at 1
[07:05:18] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[07:05:18] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:05:18] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:05:18] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[07:05:18] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[07:05:18] Loaded queue successfully.
[07:05:20] + Closed connections









Yes the old clients did. Deleted everything, appdata stuff and program files folder and reinstalled everything again. Too bad I lost a couple of finished projects but oh well.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, it's probably not the first time you've lost a unit, could be worse. Glad you got them working.

EDIT: Woo, 22k until 2 million. Closin in.


----------



## markt

I'm glad you got it.


----------



## nomolos

lost one of my rigs last night...for some reason it restarted it self and reset everything on the system to default. cleared out everything on the computer....weird


----------



## TrippinBimmer

Dam this 548 Projext Sux....Run my GPU so HOT!







Glad I have no EUE...

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## nomolos

the rig is back up and folding again


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomolos*


the rig is back up and folding again










Seems like my rig went offline yesterday as well









Back up now!!


----------



## DeadSkull

Where are the completed work units stored?

Somewhere in the appdata / folding&home folder?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Where are the completed work units stored?

Somewhere in the appdata / folding&home folder?


I believe after they are done they're sent in then deleted. Until then they are in "work" folder.


----------



## markt

112k points today woohoo!!http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913


----------



## SgtHop

Damn. Only 96 for me, lol. At least I finally hit 2 million. I have recently requested a GX2, and will be requisitioning a new i7 system from the Eggs which are New. Look out, JJ. My sights are set.

My parents think I spend too much money on this though, lol.


----------



## DeadSkull

Does lower memory clocks help with higher shader and core clocks on G200 cards?

Trying to get 1782 shader on both of my 285s. 1215Mhz (2430 actual) should be enough for folding, right?

I checked through gpuz and memory bandwith is around 153Gb/s. I noticed that with bigger pt projects memory bandwith seems to help out a lot vs older nvidia cards such as 8800 Ultra.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Does lower memory clocks help with higher shader and core clocks on G200 cards?

Trying to get 1782 shader on both of my 285s. 1215Mhz (2430 actual) should be enough for folding, right?

I checked through gpuz and memory bandwith is around 153Gb/s. I noticed that with bigger pt projects memory bandwith seems to help out a lot vs older nvidia cards such as 8800 Ultra.


shaders and memory bandwidth are the only important thing for folding. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GOING UP*
All week I have cards comin' in...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


shaders and memory bandwidth are the only important thing for folding. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GOING UP*
All week I have cards comin' in...

_*snip*_










That's some insane PPD there Markt. How many more cards you getting?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









That's some insane PPD there Markt. How many more cards you getting?


Still have en route, 3 gtx275's, 8800 gtx, and just now I added a GX2.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


shaders and memory bandwidth are the only important thing for folding.


Core clocks are not important at all?


----------



## SpcCdr

Well, 
I was all kinds of







to see I broke 10K for the first time ever.










Now after seeing you lot's scores ^^..... not so much!








Yeah, I know - "every little bit counts" - but still!









Cheers anyway


----------



## Hueristic

Hi guys, still no ISP. On a buddies system. Just checking in and saying I miss the fold!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Hi guys, still no ISP. On a buddies system. Just checking in and saying I miss the fold!









And we're missing the mass smilies.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Core clocks are not important at all?


I'm experimenting a bit with this today, re-did the v-modding on 2 of my 285s & trying them out at 1872 shader with the cards at 1.27V. Started at 702/1872/1323, now running 756/1872/1431 & not seeing any difference in ppd. Been getting all 783s for almost 11.5K ppd, now have an 1888 on 1 for 10.1K.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hi guys, still no ISP. On a buddies system. Just checking in and saying I miss the fold!










I'll give you the security code for my network....hurry back.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


112k points today woohoo!!http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=323913




















































: thumb:


----------



## TrippinBimmer

:eeps:

-TrippinBimmer


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I'm experimenting a bit with this today, re-did the v-modding on 2 of my 285s & trying them out at 1872 shader with the cards at 1.27V. Started at 702/1872/1323, now running 756/1872/1431 & not seeing any difference in ppd. Been getting all 783s for almost 11.5K ppd, now have an 1888 on 1 for 10.1K.

Which mods did you do to your 285s?

Oh and with shader at 1800 I noticed about a 300-400pt ppd increase going from 702 core to 756 core. Memory was at 1323Mhz and this was just on 353pt projects.


----------



## FtW 420

On rev 1 cards I had the vacant resistor pads bridged (i'm sure you've seen the mod) but it wasn't quite enough for me, so I did the OCP mod & crotale's vgpu mod. Going to bench a bit tonight, hoping I can 3d bench in sli at least 821/1800/1500

Edit: since it's still the last post I'll add that I hit my goal & got some great clocks & hwbot points.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Hey, anyone know if you need a postbit to be eligible for the monthly drawing? Is this where the list of eligible names comes from?


----------



## SgtHop

You have to sign up for the Foldathon. If memory serves, you won $50, lol.

Also, what happened to your epic PPD? You're only pulling 71k now.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
On rev 1 cards I had the vacant resistor pads bridged (i'm sure you've seen the mod) but it wasn't quite enough for me, so I did the OCP mod & crotale's vgpu mod. Going to bench a bit tonight, hoping I can 3d bench in sli at least 821/1800/1500

Edit: since it's still the last post I'll add that I hit my goal & got some great clocks & hwbot points.

840 core









Thats some great clocks right there for 285s









Can you game on them though


----------



## FtW 420

I'm not much of a gamer, except the game of trying to beat 3dmark. But I can still use the 3rd 285, lower the clocks & get higher framerates when I do. Got almost 80fps in crysis at 1920 x 1080, very high 16xQ at stock volts.
When I'm not benching I generally just keep em folding.


----------



## Tank

In light of the PCI-E slots going out on my girls motherboard I sent a message to XFX about it and they sent me a custom firmware to try and see if some setting they did in it will get them to work and sure enough it worked like a charm and I can now get back to folding until my motherboard comes back from RMA. Its not much right now since I can only fold with one card but as soon as I get my board back im gonna have 2- GTS25's and a 9600 GSO running. for now I;m just happy i could get back to folding.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I'm not much of a gamer, except the game of trying to beat 3dmark. But I can still use the 3rd 285, lower the clocks & get higher framerates when I do. Got almost 80fps in crysis at 1920 x 1080, very high 16xQ at stock volts.
When I'm not benching I generally just keep em folding.


How high can you go with shaders while folding? I only got two 285s and one has accelero 280 while other is just stock. Since the new 548pt units came out I am down to 1764 and 1728 on max shaders for folding. Temps really take a bite out of max shaders









I am guessing that with watercooling you can run shaders at 1800Mhz?


----------



## SgtHop

I've been noticing a lot of 548s out there. Been getting them all day. They run hot, and stress the card a lot more than the other units. So I'd guess you would have to lower your OC, less you got some water flowin in there.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


How high can you go with shaders while folding? I only got two 285s and one has accelero 280 while other is just stock. Since the new 548pt units came out I am down to 1764 and 1728 on max shaders for folding. Temps really take a bite out of max shaders
 








I am guessing that with watercooling you can run shaders at 1800Mhz?


I have them running 1872 for a day now, no eue or driver crash. I had to turn down the shaders on my air cooled cards after getting 548s, had one on 1 core of my 295 & it hit 100Â°, 548s on both cores at the same time would've been bad. Made a post warning people about them a few days ago.


----------



## otterpopjunkie

YEAHHH buddy, got myself back in the top 100 daily producers! Keepin' the house warm in the winter...


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You have to sign up for the Foldathon. If memory serves, you won $50, lol.

Also, what happened to your epic PPD? You're only pulling 71k now.

OK, was wondering if you need to get a post bit to be eligible for the monthly drawing, I think it is separate from the fold-a-thons. Wife gets all the winnings, she has the pay-pal account linked to an account in her name only for stuff like that ( online/electronic ). I don't trust anything online enough to link it to my accounts, too much risk.

PPD dropped when I had to do the change over from the old to new client. Got a bunch of 1920 that I did and no big ones ( lost 1-2 bigadv days here ). Also had to put the real Windows 7 on 2 of the rigs from the RC. Forgot to change power options to not power down the first night and disable auto updates the second. Lost 4 big ones and almost 4 days folding to those 2 things. Haven't gotten the gpu clients back on them yet, 12 hours a day work and the snow we got here in PA leaves little time to do much else. Don't fear. they are churning away now though and the rest of the parts for another i7 rig are ordered. With this one, I hope to get over the 1 million points per week barrier.


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, good, good, cause we're getting dominated by the Russians. More power is needed. My output will be doubled in the next few weeks, and it sounds like you're going up another 40k or so. That'll help immensely, but, I don't know if it'll be enough still.


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Alright, good, good, cause we're getting dominated by the Russians. More power is needed. My output will be doubled in the next few weeks, and it sounds like you're going up another 40k or so. That'll help immensely, but, I don't know if it'll be enough still.


I plan on doing some major farm upgrades within the next month.


----------



## SgtHop

Excellent news. More folding must be had.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Alright, good, good, cause we're getting dominated by the Russians. More power is needed. My output will be doubled in the next few weeks, and it sounds like you're going up another 40k or so. That'll help immensely, but, I don't know if it'll be enough still.









you'll be going after the #1 producer spot. Been getting my ppd up & you & flyingJJ are the only ones left on my threat radar. Trying to fix that but you won't be making it easy...
At this rate I'll even pass wannabe_OC in 30 years or so.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah. I like winning things, lol. #1 is a good thing to strive for. If I don't get it though, it doesn't matter all that much, I'll still be doing a helluva lot for OCN and for Stanford.


----------



## FtW 420

Folding is kinda neat that way, usually when someone beats your score it's not good, but in folding you can be happy about it (& then try harder to get it back, which is even better yet...)
Mo ppd for the cause.


----------



## SgtHop

It's true. That's why folding is so successful. Everyone is competing with everyone, and that makes us want to fold more, just for a silly number. Tell you what, them folks at Stanford are pretty smart.


----------



## DeadSkull

What are the best waterblocks for GTX 285 rev 1.0?


----------



## SgtHop

I have no helpful insight on this, so brace for illogic.

Those ones. Right there.
*Points to the internet.*

/unhelpfulness


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


What are the best waterblocks for GTX 285 rev 1.0?


aquatuning i think or ek


----------



## FtW 420

Heatkillers are supposed to be good, & there are some here: http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...er-gtx285.html

I'm using EK with the acrylic cover, they work well but I just don't like the acrylic anymore.
Probably find much more info in the watercooling section.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*









you'll be going after the #1 producer spot. Been getting my ppd up & you & flyingJJ are the only ones left on my threat radar. Trying to fix that but you won't be making it easy...
At this rate I'll even pass wannabe_OC in 30 years or so.


No way, the 5th i7 should be done in a week or so, then start on #6. I have been putting off getting gpu's in anticipation of the 380's coming out. Have been building the rigs with 1000W + ps's so a few can go in each one. Hopefully with this next i7 I can top the million per week roadblock, then have to get another goal. May have to crank up the 220 and 240's I have for the folding rigs. They were just to power monitors for programming.


----------



## SgtHop

Oh not to worry, there are more plans in the future, that involve multiple Xeons and lots of money. But, the last bit is the problem, because I don't really have lots of money, lol.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Someone with lots of money should throw together some 8 core /16 thread machines. That is where the points would be at.

The EVGA board that is coming out paired with 2 x 6 cores whenever they come out will be a beast folder for whoever can afford it









I have the cash for an i7 build, but I would rather pick up 2 fermi cards with it. I like graphic cards.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I'll be going that way. I already got a xeon, but I'm going full server style. Gonna be building a rack, with some powerful GPUs on it.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Heatkillers are supposed to be good, & there are some here: http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...er-gtx285.html

I'm using EK with the acrylic cover, they work well but I just don't like the acrylic anymore.
Probably find much more info in the watercooling section.


I don't like acrylic much either. Whats the difference of Lucite and acrylic?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Someone with lots of money should throw together some 8 core /16 thread machines. That is where the points would be at.

The EVGA board that is coming out paired with 2 x 6 cores whenever they come out will be a beast folder for whoever can afford it









I have the cash for an i7 build, but I would rather pick up 2 fermi cards with it. I like graphic cards.

I have been reading on that board but it seams to have gone cold


----------



## SgtHop

More info will be coming up closer to its release. I assume you're talking about the W555, but yeah, lol.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
More info will be coming up closer to its release. I assume you're talking about the W555, but yeah, lol.

I did not know they had a model # yet I am glad to that it is still moving along


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, that was in one of the later threads. I'd like to get my hands on one for folding, and for just playing around with, but I don't know when I'll be able to afford that.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Someone with lots of money should throw together some 8 core /16 thread machines. That is where the points would be at.

The EVGA board that is coming out paired with 2 x 6 cores whenever they come out will be a beast folder for whoever can afford it









I have the cash for an i7 build, but I would rather pick up 2 fermi cards with it. I like graphic cards.


That would be sweet. Just imagine if the new i7-985 ( former i9 ) has dual QPI like the xeons. Put 2 in a good server board and away you go. 12 cores each. Just hope the new EVGA board you guys are talking about comes out and has room for some kind of decent cooler on the chips.


----------



## SgtHop

If I did end up getting a W555, I'd probably put a pair of H50s on there, but it looks like there was plenty of room between the chips.


----------



## Jtwizzle

I'm coming for you, k4m1k4z3.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, looks like I'm gonna be offline for a bit. I screwed up on putting my loop together and only realized it when I had my rig torn apart. Hopefully I'll have it running tomorrow night, but, with draining, rebuilding, leak testing, and all that jazz, I don't know if it's possible.


----------



## ACM

I'm going to stop folding for awhile guys, I lost my job and electricity Is a must and I need to keep the bill low.


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


I'm going to stop folding for awhile guys, I lost my job and electricity Is a must and I need to keep the bill low.


I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you are able to find a new job quickly.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you are able to find a new job quickly.


Trying to get one @ Bestbuy or Office depot/Staples now.


----------



## technoredneck95

Are you going for the Geek Squad or just the general store?


----------



## frankenstein406

geeksquad! dunna dunni


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Are you going for the Geek Squad or just the general store?


Never, I'm aimed store In general/PC section.


----------



## zodac

Sorry to hear about your job.







Good luck getting a new one.

Hope we'll see you folding again soon.


----------



## hitman1985

i ll be folding soon on my i7 but i gotta find a decent deal on a full atx case that ll house my new wc setup before that happens, and finding that in alaska is a task that screams almost impossible xD


----------



## SgtHop

Hey, anyone else having troubles connecting to the GPU server?

EDIT: Yes, yes you are. Glad it's not just me.


----------



## Bazmecc

geez, I just saw some of the points updates for a lot of the top guys...this server issue is bad news for GPU folders


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazmecc*


geez, I just saw some of the points updates for a lot of the top guys...this server issue is bad news for GPU folders


Bad for nVidia GPU folders... ATi folders are relatively safe, for now.


----------



## SgtHop

It is. The status page is saying that the servers are online and running properly, but my computer says otherwise. Big disappointment to myself, as I just got my computer running again.


----------



## Bazmecc

I think they're overloaded with requests now...it's almost like a constant DOS attack...

and have you seen AtlasFolder's points drop? dude went from ~500,000 PPD to 21,000 yesterday...all those GPU's just sitting there doing nothing


----------



## SgtHop

Ouch. Yeah, he really took a hit. But, I'd be folding on more than just GPUs if I had that kinda coin to drop, just in case something like this did happen.


----------



## Bazmecc

yah, raver is still going strong...but he's most likely pure CPU of some kind, seems to avg ~2700 points/WU from the looks of it

anyway, like I said in my other thread, another ~20000PPD coming up as soon as I get that Q9650


----------



## ablearcher

Yeah, I'm taking advantage of this (since most GPU folders are nVidia, anyways) to analyze the composition of teams.

Of all the teams on the top 10 list, TSC! Russia seems the least hard hit, relatively speaking (so far), because they seem to be mostly comrised of CPU folders, instead of the steady stream of GPU clients for most other teams (however, team eVGA still has enough bigadv farms to keep on top of ppd, lol)

EDIT: I take that back, it looks like MaxPC is actually the least hard hit.


----------



## SgtHop

I just requisitioned a second i7 unit, board will be here sometime this week, and I need to find an acceptable processor, then I'll have the two -bigadvs running. But, I won't be making **** until I get my GPUs up and running again.


----------



## Bazmecc

that's interesting as well...we got slaughtered...only 1.1mil points yesterday, most of the rest do at least 2mil...(edit: at least the guys in front of us...)

and here we are trying to beat TSC!Russia...their lead just keeps increasing...

oh well...we'll get them...some day


----------



## SgtHop

Someday. Our team needs more people like us, who keep dumping money into this.


----------



## Bazmecc

true

I gotta decide whether I want to spent $5000 on a few i7 systems just for folding...electricity would cost me another ~$200/month at least on top of that...

but now that I've started up for real (with no issues from my dad, like before), I'm addicted...

I guess I've started again mostly because my mom had a breast lump, but that was cleared up and everything's good, it wasn't cancerous...now I just wanna do something that can help find a cure that I can get involved in

like folding, since it has to do with computers


----------



## SgtHop

That's lucky, the bit about your mum. Good thing it was benign.

But yeah, I'm going to save up and buy one of those dual 1366s, like I said before, grab a couple 5 series Xeons, and push them to 4GHz hopefully. Then, four 295s.

I will win.

Also, yeah, it is fun. It shouldn't be, it's just simulations that we don't actually do anything to help with, but it is.


----------



## DeadSkull

At least my 8800 Ultra finally gets a break after weeks of non stop folding









675core / 1786 shaders going strong so far.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazmecc*


true

I gotta decide whether I want to spent $5000 on a few i7 systems just for folding...electricity would cost me another ~$200/month at least on top of that...

but now that I've started up for real (with no issues from my dad, like before), I'm addicted...

I guess I've started again mostly because my mom had a breast lump, but that was cleared up and everything's good, it wasn't cancerous...now I just wanna do something that can help find a cure that I can get involved in

like folding, since it has to do with computers










Well, I will tell you running 4 - i7's will put the bill up but not another $200. My bill hits the $200's but that is the whole house with kids and lights/TV's on 24/7 too.

You can build a folding i7 system for about $1k. Have #5 parts getting here soon and #6 is in "design review" now.


----------



## chatch15117

24 minutes until I'm in the top 300!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

finally got a new wu


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*









finally got a new wu


Same here, seeing 8x 100% and stuck really sucked...


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Same here, seeing 8x 100% and stuck really sucked...










yea but i just got a 548 i think they are worse than the 511 heat wise


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


Well, I will tell you running 4 - i7's will put the bill up but not another $200. My bill hits the $200's but that is the whole house with kids and lights/TV's on 24/7 too.

You can build a folding i7 system for about $1k. Have #5 parts getting here soon and #6 is in "design review" now.










see, the way the price is up here in Ontario, it's 5.8Â¢/kWh, plus delivery/debt retirement/taxes....comes out to ~12Â¢/kWh just to be on the safe side

looking at my current system power usage (~460W load, off the UPS numbers anyway), I figure a i7 920 @4GHz with one video card (8800GTS or equivalent, ~100W load from my #'s), uses 250W easily on load, 300W to be conservative if I can push it higher or it needs more juice to run stable

so my current right + 4 folders*300W*24hours*365days*12Â¢/kWh = ~$1800/year, $150/month
if I add more GPU's, that'll push it to $200/month easily

do my usage #'s look OK?


----------



## nomolos

only 2983 points yesterday makes me sad


----------



## frankenstein406

gpu still isn't working :/


----------



## wannabe_OC

8x 353 WUs now...


----------



## SgtHop

Whoa, what's with this 472. These are new to me...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Whoa, what's with this 472. These are new to me...

Really? They've been out for a while. Pretty bad PPD to be honest (for me anyway). From 5.5k on 353s down to 3.8k on these.


----------



## SgtHop

I don't remember seeing them. I like getting the new 783s, I get better PPD on them, at least with my big cards.

472s though, they're giving me a hit across the board.


----------



## FtW 420

You get bad ppd on the 472 with a gtx275? Those gave me the best ppd I've ever had on a gtx285 (14000), I thought it was just the earlier cards it didn't like.
I haven't had one for a long time, send em my way...


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I get about 800 less than what I get on the 783s. No idea why.


----------



## Bazmecc

I avg. ~7500 on the 472's...but I've only done 3 of those out of ~400, so whatever


----------



## SgtHop

Whoa, now I'm getting 450s. These are also new.


----------



## FtW 420

The new ones like the 450 do seriously suck for ppd. At least with 200 series cards.


----------



## Interpolation

Fermi: the dividing line between those who fold and those who have folded.


----------



## SgtHop

I only had a couple 450s, don't really remember what kinda PPD they made, but it wasn't great.


----------



## zodac

450s are great for anything less than GTX 275 I think. Unfortunately, I'm stuck on 548s...


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
450s are great for anything less than GTX 275 I think. Unfortunately, I'm stuck on 548s...









i think its G92 and G80 cards that really excel with 450pt units.


----------



## SgtHop

I think that it's more tied to the shader clock, than the actual count. The 783s are the opposite, need more shaders, clocks are less dependent.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I think that it's more tied to the shader clock, than the actual count. The 783s are the opposite, need more shaders, clocks are less dependent.

THe 1888, in my experience (and for posterity, on a 8800gts512 - g92), also lean on the memory clocks. I normally downclocked my memory settings, but now just keep them @ stock.


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm. Interesting. If memory serves, they use more memory as well, more than the standard 333MB.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Hmm. Interesting. If memory serves, they use more memory as well, more than the standard 333MB.


well, on my 256MB 8400GS, they only used 208MB of vram,
On my 8800gts512, I see it (the total used vram) running @ 400mb...ish of vram, regardless of the WU/project#.

But maybe that's just me, and my screen resolution (which takes 56mb or vram to drive (100mbish using my HD4350, 56-56mb using my 8400gs, 80mb for my 8800gts512 - all using differing driver versions)).


----------



## SgtHop

Huh...odd. I only ever remember seeing 333MB, except on the 1888s, which used like 425 or something.


----------



## DeadSkull

30 some k away from 1 mil

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...name=DeadSkull


----------



## SgtHop

For some reason, my -bigadv is going rather slow. Bout 37 minutes per step. Must not be a very good unit. My average has gone into the toilet in the last few days, which is annoying.

Also, I'm looking for a GX2 if anyone wants to sell.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

*** all i have gotten for the past 3 days are freaking 548s they run so hot and kill my ppd


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


*** all i have gotten for the past 3 days are freaking 548s they run so hot and kill my ppd


I didn't get any GPU WUs yesterday, and 548s all day so far. Where did all those 445s go?!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I didn't get any GPU WUs yesterday, and 548s all day so far. Where did all those 445s go?!


idk but those 548's make my gpu ~6-10c hotter than anything else other those 511's which i havent seen in a while

edit







just got a 445 im getting 7.3K ppd on it and is running 10C cooler than other work units


----------



## K092084

I'm getting 7.5k ppd on a 445 with an 8800gt at 1782 shader, really liking those WU's.
Getting 6.8k ppd on 445 and 6.9k ppd on 450 on my gx2's at 1728 shader.


----------



## technoredneck95

I have been crap ppd these past few days.


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
For some reason, my -bigadv is going rather slow. Bout 37 minutes per step. Must not be a very good unit. My average has gone into the toilet in the last few days, which is annoying.

Also, I'm looking for a GX2 if anyone wants to sell.

what else is taking up CPU cycles?


----------



## hitman1985

is it smart to keep folding even tho i know in 1.2 days im going to miss the deadline by 5 hrs ?

or should i just hold off and start a new one ?


----------



## Bazmecc

which deadline are you going to miss, the bonus points or the final deadline?

if it's the bonus points, keep doing it, you'll still get the base points

if you're going to miss the final, I think they reassign it and don't accept your work anymore, so it won't count for you


----------



## hitman1985

deadline in FAHmon, no idea what other way to check









i couldnt get my oc stable to fold the last 23 - 24 hrs, so i didnt even bother turning her on over night, thats what really cost me the wu


----------



## Bazmecc

what does it say in the WU info window on the right? there's a preferred and Final...as long as you don't finish after the Final, do it


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
what does it say in the WU info window on the right? there's a preferred and Final...as long as you don't finish after the Final, do it


where would i find that ? we are talking vm ware here


----------



## Bazmecc

and I was talking about FahMon, if that makes a difference


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
and I was talking about FahMon


well if i said fahmon tells me the deadline and it tells me im done 5 hrs to late, then i guess its self explained after all ...


----------



## Bazmecc

as long as we're looking at the same thing...


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
as long as we're looking at the same thing...


weird, i dont even have that damn thing there







lemme check


----------



## Bazmecc

you can enable it in View, Show/Hide WU Info panel


----------



## hitman1985

cool, thanks for the help man, final deadline ill beat easy


----------



## Bazmecc

good, you just saved yourself 25403 points


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazmecc*


good, you just saved yourself 25403 points










and u got 2 +reps for it


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


and u got 2 +reps for it










more like 3, lol









Nice work!


----------



## Tank

So today I just notice my rig hasnt been folding for the past couple of days. sucks, dunno why but it never sent any work and all the logs just say hung. at any rate i deleted everything and now its folding again. lesson learne3d to make sure to check it at least once a day. now my room is back to being nice and toasty. man i miss having the heat when it gets cold, lol.


----------



## markt

Anybody hate mysterious ppd drops like me? I should be at 120k ppd and eoc saying last 24hrs 88k







ppd. All my machine are up and running with no eue's.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

no but i have been getting a ton of 548's and i have only got 1 of the new wu's in the past week


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Anybody hate mysterious ppd drops like me? I should be at 120k ppd and eoc saying last 24hrs 88k







ppd. All my machine are up and running with no eue's.


Poor you man, poor you...Welcome to the new WUs, worth less points...


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Anybody hate mysterious ppd drops like me? I should be at 120k ppd and eoc saying last 24hrs 88k







ppd. All my machine are up and running with no eue's.


you were at only 88K for the last 24 hours, but that shouldn't matter that much because that's only from the work they received, and there have been a few checkpoints where you're at really low points

you're over 108K now


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I couldn't figure out why my was so low for a few day but then I realized it was because my computer was ripped apart sitting on my desk while I was installing my watercooling..


----------



## technoredneck95

My ppd has been awful the past couple days!


----------



## zodac

Wow, I got a fahcore_14 for the first time in weeks today. I don't know if it needs more CPU usage than the fahcore_11, but my PPD dropped to 350 from 5K 10 minutes before hand on the fahcore_11.

Word of warning people: fahcore_14 is evil.

*EDIT:* And no, my card didn't downclock.

*EDIT2: *God this is driving me mad. I can't get anything other than 472s. It's not worth it; GPU doesn't fold tonight. I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wow, I got a fahcore_14 for the first time in weeks today. I don't know if it needs more CPU usage than the fahcore_11, but my PPD dropped to 350 from 5K 10 minutes before hand on the fahcore_11.

Word of warning people: fahcore_14 is evil.

*EDIT:* And no, my card didn't downclock.

*EDIT2: *God this is driving me mad. I can't get anything other than 472s. It's not worth it; GPU doesn't fold tonight. I'll try again in the morning.


i saw mine downlaoded that and i stoped it, deleted it and restarted, and got the core 11...I hate core 14 cause it gives nothing but bad ppd and alot of heat for nothing


----------



## grunion

Anyone else seeing this, WU completed with no credit?

Attachment 142498


----------



## zodac

Check my 9am update:

I think it's because of the server issues; WUs don't get recieved/sent properly, and it's a 0-point WU.. Stupid servers. :swearing:


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Anyone else seeing this, WU completed with no credit?

Attachment 142498


Check your logs and see if you are you getting the same errors as the guy in this post?  "Am I completely losing these WU's?" He got a WU turned in but no points.


----------



## markt

Could be eue's... they get counted.


----------



## grunion

They've finally been credited.


----------



## hitman1985

any1 else stuck sending wu's ?

just finished my first bigadv, and its stuck at attempting to send .... see for urself.


----------



## Bazmecc

there's no network activity? these take a while to upload...mine take almost 20 minutes when they're 100MB files


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
there's no network activity? these take a while to upload...mine take almost 20 minutes when they're 100MB files

oh darn, then itll be a while









i didnt check for activity on the network (good idea







) but ill check into it, my isp sucks tho, i get 50kb/s upload speed









thanks for letting me know that they are that big

*edit.

just completed









yaya, now lets hope i get the next one in before the pref deadline runs up, this time i wont have crashes due to crap ocz ram no more.


----------



## Bazmecc

one of mine just finished, and it might be that yours is frozen...because mine started reading the work file right away

anyway, check in Task Manager-->Networking

edit: nvm then, I see it completed for you


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
one of mine just finished, and it might be that yours is frozen...because mine started reading the work file right away

anyway, check in Task Manager-->Networking

edit: nvm then, I see it completed for you









it finished like 3 mins after i posted







which is good but bad cuz i already did post xD


----------



## SgtHop

Woo. Officially in the top 100.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Woo. Officially in the top 100.


congrats! I think I'm in the top 1500 lol


----------



## SgtHop

Lol. Well, go on to EOC and check if you're on the 15th page or not. If you are, you can get your postbit.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

woot







in the top 600 finally


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Woo. Officially in the top 100.


Congrats Sarge, I'll be joining you tomorrow. Have 3, bigadv's finishing in the next 24 hours and another not far behind. They are timing just right for the fold-a-thon. Just hope we don't have another points blackout.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


woot







in the top 600 finally


Congrats Chaos.


----------



## SgtHop

I know you are, JJ. You're going to be the first person to actually pass me. And that's a big thing. It's looking like my secondary isn't going to be up for this foldathon, so I can't do anything about it, either. My average PPD is also wonky because of my two day downtime, which put me over the deadline for my units...apparently...


----------



## FlyingJJ

Some more porn for you guys, let the building begin.










Yes, I know, I bought 1 too many i7's. I forgot I got one last time I was at Micro Center.


----------



## zodac

Where's my share?


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Where's my share?


One of those is going to the UK.







Just picked it up for a friend over there. I am going to make sure it works and then send it over with a relative who is going home.


----------



## mega_option101

I love these kinds of pictures


----------



## Chaos Assasson

oo i see that there is a new 375 point wu out i like the ppd its giving me too 7.5k ppd


----------



## louze001

Second i7 rig online! Headed to 100,000+ a day!


----------



## SgtHop

I'm still waiting for my second board and chip, RAM's already here. Then, I got a GX2 to operate in it. Or maybe a GTX+, and perhaps I'll stick the GX2 in my main rig, to pump up its PPD.


----------



## Jtwizzle

These i7 bigadv's bonus make it hard for guys without em' to stay in the running!


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Second i7 rig online! Headed to 100,000+ a day!


Wow...and I thought I had a chance to catch up with you. Once I get all the gpus/cpus installed I should be hitting 60k or close.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Second i7 rig online! Headed to 100,000+ a day!


----------



## Bazmecc

bad news for me...parentals had a fit...again
I was even going to pay for the electricity... I swear, sometimes you just can't get through to these people

so no more folding for me until I move out, which I'll be looking into...just need a good enough job


----------



## FlyingJJ

Fifth i7 up and running. Hope to get #6 up before the fold-a-thon. Ran out of time and ethernet ports, need to get another switch tomorrow. HFN says 168k.

I also ran out of 120mm fans, had to steal one from my sig. rig. Buy an extra i7 but forget a darn fan.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ* 
Fifth i7 up and running. Hope to get #6 up before the fold-a-thon. Ran out of time and ethernet ports, need to get another switch tomorrow. HFN says 168k.

*I also ran out of 120mm fans, had to steal one from my sig. rig. Buy an extra i7 but forget a darn fan.*

I will trade you a fan for lets say.....a.......GTX 275???

PM me for details.

Seriously though I have a few S-Flexs and Yate Ms lying around if you need any.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazmecc*


bad news for me...parentals had a fit...again
I was even going to pay for the electricity... I swear, sometimes you just can't get through to these people

so no more folding for me until I move out, which I'll be looking into...just need a good enough job










Does an i7 and GTX 260 really raise the electricity bill by that much









With all due respect but it looks like your parents are looking for a scape goat.


----------



## Tank

yesterday i was ranked 445 for OCN and now im ranked 438


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*









yesterday i was ranked 445 for OCN and now im ranked 438


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*









yesterday i was ranked 445 for OCN and now im ranked 438


Thats a nice jump up in rank.









Yesterday I was at 39 and now I am 37.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Thats a nice jump up in rank.









Yesterday I was at 39 and now I am 37.
























Showoff









Nice work, Extreme Newbie!


----------



## FlyingJJ

^^^ +1 Nice work guys. Keep on pushing, the more you push, the more we gain as a team.


----------



## Monster34

In a couple of days I will be breaking my first million for ocn


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monster34* 
In a couple of days I will be breaking my first million for ocn









Nice work. Keep on foldin' glad to see you like it here, too bad all our points can't transfer.


----------



## Monster34

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ* 
Nice work. Keep on foldin' glad to see you like it here, too bad all our points can't transfer.









yea tell me about it. It's funny starting all over from scratch. No matter, it's all for the cure.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monster34*


yea tell me about it. It's funny starting all over from scratch. No matter, it's all for the cure.


Well said.


----------



## wcdolphin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Well said.


Agreed. My favorite thing about folding is that line, we are competing but it is for good. 
I know the fact that I cannot fold on my i7 right now (it is not fully cooled...the rad is basically passive while I re-do the case) makes me feel guilty...
Cannot wait to get my i7 folding and pump out 30k PPD


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdolphin* 
Agreed. My favorite thing about folding is that line, we are competing but it is for good.
I know the fact that I cannot fold on my i7 right now (it is not fully cooled...the rad is basically passive while I re-do the case) makes me feel guilty...
Cannot wait to get my i7 folding and pump out 30k PPD









Love water! hopefully will be getting back on track after the gpus [email protected] problem :/ lost a lot on that.


----------



## hitman1985

just fell over fah2web.com, looks like a nice app, idk if anyone else on here is using it, but i find it pretty useful on the go to see the fahmon stats online.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Thats a nice jump up in rank.









Yesterday I was at 39 and now I am 37.























I see you noobie in the top20 ppd producers for ocn. Going to take over your top 10 spot for the next week or so if you dont mind


----------



## Tank

grrrr, these 783 Wus are killing me. they give great output but I have to dial my overclock back on my card to stock cause it keeps erroring out on me. it will fold for about 10 minutes, error out for 30 minutes fold for 10 and so on and so on. I just shut it down cause it was only at 5% and just started the thing all over. man i hate those wus....good ppd but not worth the hassle


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
I see you noobie in the top20 ppd producers for ocn. Going to take over your top 10 spot for the next week or so if you dont mind









I don't mind as long as its only for the next week or so. If you take it over for longer than that I might get upset and do something drastic.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


grrrr, these 783 Wus are killing me. they give great output but I have to dial my overclock back on my card to stock cause it keeps erroring out on me. it will fold for about 10 minutes, error out for 30 minutes fold for 10 and so on and so on. I just shut it down cause it was only at 5% and just started the thing all over. man i hate those wus....good ppd but not worth the hassle


I'd turn down the shader overclock by two straps at this point. If 783pt'ers are that bad how is your card going to deal with 548pt "heaters".


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


just fell over fah2web.com, looks like a nice app, idk if anyone else on here is using it, but i find it pretty useful on the go to see the fahmon stats online.


We used Fahweb for a while (before the site went down). You could also look at wierdo's guide here.

I just that if something goes wrong while I'm out, and I know about it, it's going to make me feel worse.


----------



## Bloodfire

Im catching up again Mega! wahahahahahaha...


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


I'd turn down the shader overclock by two straps at this point. If 783pt'ers are that bad how is your card going to deal with 548pt "heaters".


odly enough the 548's havnt been that bad. maybe it was just a rogue WU I got that kept causing it to error out because I just got one 783 WU and it finished in less than an hour. so maybe it was just a bad batch who knows.

edit: its happily crunching away at another one without any errors so far

just odd it errored out all night and now working fine


----------



## Chaos Assasson

yea those 548's are killers heat wise


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


yea those 548's are killers heat wise


haven't had a issue with them, keeps my room nice and toasty at night. just that darn 783 erroring out all night. i'll just chalk that up to a bad WU


----------



## SgtHop

I keep getting these blasted 472 point units, they're giving me crap for PPD.


----------



## Tank

Just got off the phone with MSI, their sending me a new motherboard instead of repairing the one that died on me(Yay). so as soon as I get that in better watch out cause i wanna start climbing the ranks and knock out whoever i can overtaking them
*I really hope this can hold true. I hate setting myself up for disappointment*


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Does an i7 and GTX 260 really raise the electricity bill by that much









With all due respect but it looks like your parents are looking for a scape goat.


it's not even about the electricity, which would be like $40/month for my rig, 24/7...they just don't see folding as being any use to *me*...someone else is profiting off me, my computer's going to die...blah blah blah...they just won't let me do what I want

I could start a 1000 page rant thread about them, all my posts, max characters per post


----------



## btwalter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


Just got off the phone with MSI, their sending me a new motherboard instead of repairing the one that died on me(Yay). so as soon as I get that in better watch out cause i wanna start climbing the ranks and knock out whoever i can overtaking them
*I really hope this can hold true. I hate setting myself up for disappointment*


hehe, if I didn't have A LOT of catching up to do, I'd take you up on that challenge.


----------



## nolonger

GPU client had errored out while I was gone, only done one WU. Got the core-client communication error. Redownloaded and it's working now.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazmecc*


it's not even about the electricity, which would be like $40/month for my rig, 24/7...they just don't see folding as being any use to *me*...someone else is profiting off me, my computer's going to die...blah blah blah...they just won't let me do what I want

I could start a 1000 page rant thread about them, all my posts, max characters per post










Hahahaha. Reminds me of times when I lived back home. Best advice I can give you is figure out right now what you find really interesting and work your ass of in that subject.

Blaze through college, do research with professors and once you are out on your own making serious money you can do whatever you want.

Scary thing is it will seem like an eternity away but pretty soon you are going to be 22-23 and looking back on this it will seem as if it just happened yesterday.

Hope that helps and don't blame your parents. They are probably too busy with jobs and bills and other serious stuff.

folding related; I thought it would be a great idea to move my Q9650 and sig stuff into a ep45 mobo that just came back from RMA. Looks like the one I sent in but with PCIE slot repaird but I dont know whats up with F9 bios but I cant get the ram settings to STABILIZE























Until I can get it running 30k ppd are down :swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing::swearing: :swearing::swearing::swearing:


----------



## nolonger

Tip if your parents don't allow you to fold: make your computer as silent as possible and remove all LEDs and lighting paraphernalia, they'll never know it's on.


----------



## SgtHop

Easier said than done...


----------



## nolonger

I pulled it off, lol!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Tip if your parents don't allow you to fold: make your computer as silent as possible and remove all LEDs and lighting paraphernalia, they'll never know it's on.


Downclock your card (until you can get safe (about 60C) temps with the fan on the "dead silent" range - all fans have a point, typically around 40%, where it's inaudible, even up close).

Unless if you have a watercooling setup, stop CPU folding. CPU HSF still make a lot of noise, and heat is always pushed into your case, then out. Graphics cards (normally) push it straight out.

My computer cannot even disturb my cat - who is very sensitive to slight noises - while folding. (it's not my current sig-rig. It's the one titled "Folder").


----------



## nolonger

I might have to downclock my GTX 260 or make a custom fan profile. 60% is way too noisy for my taste (and parents might notice, lol!).


----------



## mtbmike777

Ok I'm gonna give it a another shot







just fired up the beast i7 Linux Bigadv all configured very nicely, My rig is 24 hrs P95 100 LinX passes Ive been setting bench top 4 Sli rigs WorldWide scores








My first Wu in 6 weeks is a 25k BigAdv thank you very much







man I hope you dont crap on me again Cause i dont wanna fallout again


----------



## nolonger

Nice job Mike!
Now I gotta find a way to hide a REALLY loud capacitor squeal. Setting the fan profile in MSI Afterburner was a breeze.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Nice job Mike!
Now I gotta find a way to hide a REALLY loud capacitor squeal. Setting the fan profile in MSI Afterburner was a breeze.


Funny thing, if I tack my fan to 100%, there is no squeal.

I'm not kidding, here.


----------



## nolonger

I can't, though, my parents could find out I'm folding! Lol.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I can't, though, my parents could find out I'm folding! Lol.


get some sheets of dynamat or sound deadening material and put it on the side panel of your case. for a temp fix stick some cardboard in the side panel....worked for me and temps never changed


----------



## grunion

Hey you know it won't be long before us BOINCr's <----??
Pass you guys in in daily production


----------



## Monster34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbmike777*


Ok I'm gonna give it a another shot







just fired up the beast i7 Linux Bigadv all configured very nicely, My rig is 24 hrs P95 100 LinX passes Ive been setting bench top 4 Sli rigs WorldWide scores








My first Wu in 6 weeks is a 25k BigAdv thank you very much







man I hope you dont crap on me again Cause i dont wanna fallout again











Good to see ya back! I hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## Bazmecc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Hahahaha. Reminds me of times when I lived back home. Best advice I can give you is figure out right now what you find really interesting and work your ass of in that subject.

Blaze through college, do research with professors and once you are out on your own making serious money you can do whatever you want.

Scary thing is it will seem like an eternity away but pretty soon you are going to be 22-23 and looking back on this it will seem as if it just happened yesterday.

Hope that helps and don't blame your parents. They are probably too busy with jobs and bills and other serious stuff.



I'd do that if I wan't so lazy...and other stuff...

this is basically me, just not fat...or playing WoW.......but enough of that from me


----------



## hitman1985

after loosing the second bigadv wu , im going to retire from folding all together.

was a nice time and i ll move on to something else now.


----------



## usmcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


after loosing the second bigadv wu , im going to retire from folding all together.

was a nice time and i ll move on to something else now.


learn to overclock andre


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
after loosing the second bigadv wu , im going to retire from folding all together.

was a nice time and i ll move on to something else now.

Quitting all together after a couple hicups...

Don't try life then bud...


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


after loosing the second bigadv wu , im going to retire from folding all together.

was a nice time and i ll move on to something else now.


Don't let it beat you, could be you just have to back the oc down a bit.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Hey you know it won't be long before us BOINCr's <----??
Pass you guys in in daily production










This does sound like a challenge. Wonder how we could compare, I know nothing about BOINC.


----------



## spice003

so i get up this morning to see how i'm doing, just to find out that i wasn't even folding. After i log in a windows updates were installed balloon pops up, i forgot to turn the updates off .:swearing: so basically i didn't fold the whole night.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
so i get up this morning to see how i'm doing, just to find out that i wasn't even folding. After i log in a windows updates were installed balloon pops up, i forgot to turn the updates off .:swearing: so basically i didn't fold the whole night.









I (ghetto fix):
obviously, this only works if your computer is in a safe spot.

BIOS:
Boot up @ 1AM (and if on, just stay on).
ALWAYS restart after power out

WINDOWS:
AUTO-login (cmd as admin -> "control userpasswords2") (uncheck "user must login to use comp)
set the correct shortcuts into the "Startup" folder.

Fin....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I (ghetto fix):
obviously, this only works if your computer is in a safe spot.

BIOS:
Boot up @ 1AM (and if on, just stay on).
ALWAYS restart after power out

WINDOWS:
AUTO-login (cmd as admin -> "control userpasswords2") (uncheck "user must login to use comp)
set the correct shortcuts into the "Startup" folder.

Fin....









Or turn off Automatic Updates.


----------



## hitman1985

i think i may have found my issue finally, i ditched the ocz crap ram, as it seems that most ppl with evga boards have issues, next attempt on folding will be when i get my wc block in, and above 4.2 ghz stable









i ll try to get back up, if the bigadv doesnt work out, ill be investing in some small folding tower eventually...

i need something reliable to fold 24/7 starting june this year, and i dont have time for at least 2 month to look at the thing fold stable everyday... so lets hope this damn i7 will fold straight xD


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


i think i may have found my issue finally, i ditched the ocz crap ram, as it seems that most ppl with evga boards have issues, next attempt on folding will be when i get my wc block in, and above 4.2 ghz stable










I have 2 of the LE's with 6 GB each and one Classified with 12 GB OCZ in them and they are rock solid so far. The next board will probably be EVGA with OCZ RAM also.


----------



## Jtwizzle

Finally got by ya, k4m1k4z3!







.

And top 100 Woot!


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I (ghetto fix):
obviously, this only works if your computer is in a safe spot.

BIOS:
Boot up @ 1AM (and if on, just stay on).
ALWAYS restart after power out

WINDOWS:
AUTO-login (cmd as admin -> "control userpasswords2") (uncheck "user must login to use comp) 
set the correct shortcuts into the "Startup" folder.

Fin....











i like to log in manually for certain reasons, its just that i recently reinstalled w7 and forgot to change the setting for auto updates.


----------



## Tank

:'( I will no longer have a GTX280 to fold on. the one I brought off a member here was DOA, so now im just gonna fold on my 2 GTS 250's and when my motherboard gets here ill add the 9600GSO.... Finally got the two gts250s to fold nicely together. Ill be waiting for fermi with the money i had anticipated on spending. hopefully i can afford something better than what i have by that time. anyhow fold on


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Or turn off Automatic Updates.










You know I am too lazy (







) to do that







Stupidly lazy









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


:'( I will no longer have a GTX280 to fold on. the one I brought off a member here was DOA, so now im just gonna fold on my 2 GTS 250's and when my motherboard gets here ill add the 9600GSO.... Finally got the two gts250s to fold nicely together. Ill be waiting for fermi with the money i had anticipated on spending. hopefully i can afford something better than what i have by that time. anyhow fold on


Post the GTX280 problem here. I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


You know I am too lazy (







) to do that







Stupidly lazy









Post the GTX280 problem here. I'll be glad to help.


5 people helped determining factor is it got damaged in shipping. either way its packed up to be sent back to the one who sold it to me in the AM


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


5 people helped determining factor is it got damaged in shipping. either way its packed up to be sent back to the one who sold it to me in the AM


Ach, thank you for telling me.

Damaged during shipping? That's rather unusual, but it's nice to hear that you have it resolved (in progress).


----------



## Monster34

Hmm! A few more minutes and I will have my first mil for ocn.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monster34*









Hmm! A few more minutes and I will have my first mil for ocn.

















Congrats on that man!

Almost 130k 2 days in a row y'all...


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Congrats on that man!

Almost 130k 2 days in a row y'all...










How many PCs do you go running?

And are they all -bigadving?


----------



## Monster34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Congrats on that man!

Almost 130k 2 days in a row y'all...










That is some serious ppd my man. I bought the first of 3 i7 920's a couple of days ago. I will be going back to MC to grab another this weekend. Then I need to get my tax check to buy the rest of the goodies. Hopefully in about a month I will have all 3 rigs up and running.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monster34*


That is some serious ppd my man. I bought the first of 3 i7 920's a couple of days ago. I will be going back to MC to grab another this weekend. Then I need to get my tax check to buy the rest of the goodies. Hopefully in about a month I will have all 3 rigs up and running.










You'll be a folding monster...


----------



## markt

136.9k today, creepin up there. A few more gtx 275's should do it for now.


----------



## DeadSkull

Almost 50k today. Should hit a solid 60+ once my GTX 285 gets here ( sold one bought one







)


----------



## SgtHop

My computer's haven't been making crap. It's really annoying, but I have another machine awaiting my retrieval at the post office, so hopefully that'll help.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
My computer's haven't been making crap. It's really annoying, but I have another machine awaiting my retrieval at the post office, so hopefully that'll help.


Quote:

DeadSkull-1231,472,309-86410.28.14, 2am / 4.7 Years
watchout...I might catch up with you in 4.7 years


----------



## SgtHop

Hodamn. I'll be keeping an eye out, lest I lose a rank in 5 years, lol.

But seriously, I don't know what the deal is, but my rig has been way way down on PPD.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Snow is killing me. Had all 5 VM's and all 6 gpu down today. Internet is not working too great so the VM sits for a few hours trying to upload then download. There goes the million point week run.







Well at least it wasn't during the fold-a-thon.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, my VM deleted that unit right in time for it to have counted for the foldathon. Displeasure to me.


----------



## Tank

Ba-humbug, I wake up to find my drivers crashed, my card seriously underclocked and folding stopped. grrrr had to restart the computer and everything to get it running properly again. time to break out my water cooling gear again and start getting it prepped to watercool my cards, was trying to wait until my motherboard came in but guess im gonna just have to do a small loop so i can keep my cards from overheating. odd thing is these cards have been folding without issue on all the projects it has faced and now all of a sudden they wanna start begging for mercy. grrrr. sorry for ranting. time to get to folding.


----------



## nolonger

Submitting my last WU for a while. Power bill just kinda screwed me over again.


----------



## technoredneck95

Yesterday and today I have been getting crap PPD.:swearing:


----------



## godofdeath

woo im in the top 1000 lol

anyone know what to do to get more gts250 friendly workuints?


----------



## nolonger

WU's are sent randomly.


----------



## DeadSkull

One of my 8800 Ultra's is doing a 587pt wu. Anyone seen these before?

675/1782/1125 getting about 6287ppd.


----------



## SgtHop

I have. Getting about the same on my GTX+.

I still wanna know why you use Ultras, for the price of them, you can get a GX2...


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I have. Getting about the same on my GTX+.

I still wanna know why you use Ultras, for the price of them, you can get a GX2...


Because the last two I bought I got them both for $135 shipped. I have another one with accelero but I bought that back in 2008.


----------



## SgtHop

Oh, I see. This makes sense then.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Oh, I see. This makes sense then.


Yup, I got an insane deal on them so thats pretty much the reason why I am using them.

Also got my 2nd 285 installed finally, pushing 60k+ ppd.


----------



## SgtHop

Nice, nice. I just got my second rig rolling, but it won't connect to the internet, so I'm still working on that. Then I'll have another 40k or so pushing me, and another however much a GX2 gives in about a week.


----------



## dranas

lets see if i can get in the top 500 soon


----------



## Piff James

Hey SgtHop.... I got you in red saying your going to pass me in 3.6 Months..
Cut the BS Sergeant...
I'm watching you.


----------



## SgtHop

In 3.6 months?

That's about to change, lol. It's going to go way down. My second i7 is up and folding. Expect a 40k boost, plus the GX2 which has yet to arrive.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


In 3.6 months?

That's about to change, lol. It's going to go way down. My second i7 is up and folding. Expect a 40k boost, plus the GX2 which has yet to arrive.


He is bluffing he has no i7 or GX2









Watchout SgtHop, going to move 50k today


----------



## usmcz

Lol


----------



## SgtHop

Would you like a picture? It's sitting right next to me, folding along.

EDIT: Or, at least it was, but it seems to have gone down due to some memory issues. Looks like I need to be calling OCZ up.


----------



## Piff James

That gives me some time to try and secure a more comfortable lead before that bad boy goes up again... 
my i7 just started pumping out decent ppd but nothing spectacular. 
I got a couple tricks up my sleeve I hope one or two or them pan out...


----------



## SgtHop

It's still folding, just not -bigadv, which is where the big points are. Not totally offline. Plus, I got my main rig still workin its magic.

Right now, my average is way down though. It's no where near accurate, lol.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

My folding will be down for the next few days.







I am trying a few modifications to my case and re-doing my WC loop but will try and get back up and running as soon as I can.
I cant afford to be off-line too long; there are too many people in my rear view mirror where they belong.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, at least you're taking it offline for good reasons, and by choice. My room has officially hit the point where it can draw no more power, and my breaker was tripped this evening.

Normally, that wouldn't be that big of a deal, but it apparently killed my 275. That's not bueno. The RMA process has already begun though, just kinda pissed that I'm going to be down another 8k after my bad RAM and everything. Kinda wish the computer gods would be nice for a change.

Maybe it's because I haven't been doing my networking homework...


----------



## Piff James

I'm thinking about throwing some water cooling into the mix for my i7 and maybe my q6600 but I got another gtx260 on the way to join his two brothers and I might have a new home for my 8800 and 9600 that have been just laying around.
So dont stay off for too long extreme...
Nice point today sgthop but I put another month on you.
And deadskull nice ppd but stay the hell away from me!


----------



## Tank

Only two more days before my motherboard is back in my hands and i can finally get back to folding on my CPU, cant wait









gonna be watercooling all three graphics cards I have as well as the cpu. so its gonna be a 9600GSO, 2- GTS 250's, and my CPU....hoping to push at the very least 15-16k PPD if not higher. but that was roughly what i was able to achieve before the motherboard died on me so lets hope that doesnt happen again.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


Only two more days before my motherboard is back in my hands and i can finally get back to folding on my CPU, cant wait









gonna be watercooling all three graphics cards I have as well as the cpu. so its gonna be a 9600GSO, 2- GTS 250's, and my CPU....hoping to push at the very least 15-16k PPD if not higher. but that was roughly what i was able to achieve before the motherboard died on me so lets hope that doesnt happen again.


Haha, we get SMP2 set up on your CPU and you'll be closer to 20k PPD.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piff James*


I'm thinking about throwing some water cooling into the mix for my i7 and maybe my q6600 but I got another gtx260 on the way to join his two brothers and I might have a new home for my 8800 and 9600 that have been just laying around.
So dont stay off for too long extreme...
Nice point today sgthop but I put another month on you.
And deadskull nice ppd but stay the hell away from me!


I've set up all my gpus and optimized cpu clients so I'm looking at 60-70k ppd









At least you got like 4 mil pts on me but watchout









One of these days Im going to get an i7 rig solely for -bigadv folding, clock it to 4.3-4.4 and watch it grind out ppd non stop.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Haha, we get SMP2 set up on your CPU and you'll be closer to 20k PPD.










ehh 15-16 was all I was able to muster the last time around even with smp2...but then again I didnt have the 9600GSO at the time so you very well may be right


----------



## zodac

Went up 3 places today! Been a while since that's happened.


----------



## markt

I haven't set up bigadv smp yet and I'm averaging 120-140k ppd. I think I need to do it soon...


----------



## zodac

If you do, could you try it in the Windows SMP client too? I'm not sure if the SMP client supports -bigadv folding or not...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you do, could you try it in the Windows SMP client too? I'm not sure if the SMP client supports -bigadv folding or not...


bigadv is A2 linux SMP-only!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


bigadv is A2 linux SMP-only!


Linux only; got it.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Linux only; got it.










Though pande group is working on bringing bigadv to the a3 (linux/windows) core. (a3 aka SMP2).

EDIT: Zodac is so awesome, he doesn't need a +rep button anymore


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Though pande group is working on bringing bigadv to the a3 (linux/windows) core. (a3 aka SMP2).

*EDIT: Zodac is so awesome, he doesn't need a +rep button anymore







*


Isnt that little red triangle with the exclamation point the rep button????? I have been reporting him..I mean repping him all day long.


----------



## nafljhy

oh franz!


----------



## louze001

ablearcher said:


> Though pande group is working on bringing bigadv to the a3 (linux/windows) core. (a3 aka SMP2).
> 
> That would be awsome. smp2 has been rock sold for me so far. Im building a i7 920 build to finally give -bidadv a try. Guess i will just have to deal with vmware/linux till then


----------



## SgtHop

You can run -bigadv on your 860, too. As long as it has 8 threads. You could also run it on a dual 771 machine, if you had one.


----------



## louze001

Yeah i just upgraded it to 8gb so that i can see how it does with bigadv/ wmware. Right now its overclocked to 3.8 and it pulls around 14,000ppd running smp2. Hopefully dual channel does not hamper the performance to much...


----------



## SgtHop

Hopefully I can get everything fixed and running again before you pass me, lol. I'm having some hardcore issues.

Also, why would dual channel hurt performance?


----------



## louze001

Yeah i dont think dual channel will be much of an issue. I have just read a couple threads on bigadv that say having the i7 overclocked to at least 3.8 and tri channels helps get the work unit completed in time for the bonus. Probably just outdated info.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, it just needs sufficient RAM. Usually, if you get a triple channel kit, it'll be 3x2GB, which is barely enough to run the -bigadvs. You have 8GB, so that's more than enough. You could probably even run 8 core.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, it just needs sufficient RAM. Usually, if you get a triple channel kit, it'll be 3x2GB, which is barely enough to run the -bigadvs. You have 8GB, so that's more than enough. You could probably even run 8 core.


For BIGADV ONLY!!!
i7 8xx will get lower ppd than a similarly clocked i7 9xx

Speculation leads to the dual vs triple channel memory controllers, because that is the main difference. There are a few threads on [H] about this subject, and folding forums' list of bigadv systems list lower ppd for highly clocked (~3.8GHz) i7 860, compared to i7 9x0, which get a bit more ppd.

The most capable (most optimized: small linux distro, no GPU clients, high OC, with decent cooler) i7 9xx systems push 30kppd. [EDIT: they push 40kppd, though I doubt the OC is stable







]

The best i7 860 setup (listed, may be others) reach 24kppd, but that is it. (similar clocks).
EDIT2: I take that back. There are no i7 860 listed there OC'd over 3.7GHz







The i7 9xx CPU are OC'd to almost 4.8GHz








http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=11314


----------



## louze001

Cool, thats for the info. Another forum filled with great info








I will be fun to compare the two systems once i finish the i7 920 build!


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


For BIGADV ONLY!!!
i7 8xx will get lower ppd than a similarly clocked i7 9xx

Speculation leads to the dual vs triple channel memory controllers, because that is the main difference. There are a few threads on [H] about this subject, and folding forums' list of bigadv systems list lower ppd for highly clocked (~3.8GHz) i7 860, compared to i7 9x0, which get a bit more ppd.

The most capable (most optimized: small linux distro, no GPU clients, high OC, with decent cooler) i7 9xx systems push 30kppd. [EDIT: they push 40kppd, though I doubt the OC is stable







]

The best i7 860 setup (listed, may be others) reach 24kppd, but that is it. (similar clocks).
EDIT2: I take that back. There are no i7 860 listed there OC'd over 3.7GHz







The i7 9xx CPU are OC'd to almost 4.8GHz








http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=11314


That page is a bit confusing. I dont think people's overclocks are listed there so its kind of pointless.

Anyways I've tossed this question around before, what ppd will an i7 9xx @
4.3-4.4 Ghz get if its solely dedicated to running -bigadv units. No gpu clients and hardly any pc usage, just 24/7 folding.


----------



## SgtHop

Probably quite a bit more than at 4. You would need to be running something like XP or whatever to keep the resource use minimalized though, make sure you're getting as much out of it as you can.


----------



## ACM

got me a new job, I can now start folding again.


----------



## usmcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


got me a new job, I can now start folding again.










Alright! Let's hope we can keep increasing our active numbers...


----------



## Piff James

Man if you guys keep pushing these big numbers I'm going to have to add another folding rig..I do mostly GPU so its keeping me behind a little bit. I got something for you guys as soon as yall get to close..watch it..
On a good note.. it is nice to see allot of new comers to folding put up so many points and doing so much work to help.
With that being said ... "Lets get ready to rumble!!!!"


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Isnt that little red triangle with the exclamation point the rep button????? I have been reporting him..I mean repping him all day long.


----------



## louze001

Ill be ready to rumble this march foldathon! The gx2's will be powered on once again!


----------



## Piff James

I dont like you very much Louze.... Your banging out some pretty big ppd and I'm not sure I have an answer for that.
I might have to remote into your PC and change your folding info to mine...


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, GX2 is up and running. Making about 12k at stock, which is a good replacement for the 275 which is down for RMA.

Can't wait to run at full capacity.


----------



## frankenstein406

Just bought a evga 790i ultra but I'm in a predicament. I have a bfg 8800gt oc and a eco 9800gt 1gb Should i buy another 8800gt oc and sell the 9800 or keep it for g/f(plays sims 3 on ati 2600? Or one good card for folding? Thanks how we doing on points?

Anyone getting a bunch of 783s to?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Alright, GX2 is up and running. Making about 12k at stock, which is a good replacement for the 275 which is down for RMA.

Can't wait to run at full capacity.


How much did you get the GX2 for?


----------



## SgtHop

$160.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


$160.


That's a lither higher than I originally paid for mine, but it's a very nice price


----------



## zodac

Especially in the current economic climate, blah blah blah.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


$160.


Not bad.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


That's a lither higher than I originally paid for mine, but it's a very nice price










lol, you got yours lower?

Anyways took a couple hours to install accelero 280 xtreme on my 2nd GTX 285. 84C is a bit too hot for fan at 100%.

SgtHop and PiffJames, you guys got a little break there from my onslaught









Oh and two GTX 285 SLI at 774/1728/1400 is pretty sweet


----------



## SgtHop

Well, it was originally $150, but I tacked an extra $10 on so the guy selling it would hold it for me until payday, lol. But, it's up and folding, holding me off until my 275 and RAM get fixed.

Lot of broken things in the last week. Thank god for warranties.

Also, just passed 3 million.


----------



## usmcz

The UPS/FedEx/USPS boxes just keep rolling in...


----------



## Tank

fedex came and delivered my mitherboard today so I spent the day setting it up and trying to stay awake...was running off 20 minutes of sleep after being up almost three days. anyway i got it all setup and realized i ran out of tubing, so i had to use a smaller diameter hose for one connection but it will have to do for now. gonna have to go make some dummy plugs cause my girl took back her monitor as i also gave her back her computer i was using. hopefully i will have all three of my cards folding and smp by tomorrow...right now i have my smp and 1 GTS 250 folding


----------



## Tank

So didnt get to make any dummy plugs today because stupid radioshack is ******ed and doesnt have anything useful for me to make them with.

on a plus side my smp is putting out almost 7kPPD which is more than my darn GPU....Im loving these new sSMP WU's


----------



## markt

I finally got all my machines stable, I want to see over the next few days how they do.

Any body know how long an rma number from dfi is good for?


----------



## SgtHop

I don't know what the deal is with my secondary rig. Only getting about 2k on the new a3s with a 4GHz i7 running on 8 cores. Theories?


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I don't know what the deal is with my secondary rig. Only getting about 2k on the new a3s with a 4GHz i7 running on 8 cores. Theories?


Yeah SMP is for suckas. While you all get your CPUs sorted out my slow and steady GPUs will just keep on foldin'

That is all.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, no, because once I have my second RAM kit, it'll be making 30k, lol. I've had it set up, it just got un-set up. Then we'll see who's talkin.

But either way, right now, I'd like my processor to be doing work, instead of just sitting idle. I didn't spend $550 to build a host for my GPUs.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, no, because once I have my second RAM kit, it'll be making 30k, lol. I've had it set up, it just got un-set up. Then we'll see who's talkin.

But either way, right now, I'd like my processor to be doing work, instead of just sitting idle. I didn't spend $550 to build a host for my GPUs.


Yeah I am going to wait it out a little longer before I switch my rigs over to i7. Hopefully all the bugs are worked out soon.

Oh and the UPS guy called. He said he accidentally delivered that GX2 to the wrong address. Please forward it to me. PM me for info.


----------



## ablearcher

An i7 920 OC'd gives anywhere between 20k ppd, to 30k ppd (vmware 3.0.0 vs native linux w/o GPU clients).

In A2 SMP bigadv


----------



## SgtHop

This isn't -bigadv, this is just standard SMP2. I can't run -bigadv on 3GB RAM.

Also, the UPS guy is lying, he didn't deliver a GX2, lol.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I don't know what the deal is with my secondary rig. Only getting about 2k on the new a3s with a 4GHz i7 running on 8 cores. Theories?

I think your monitor is of and that number is without the bonus counted in.

Should be at 14k easy once the bonus gets factored in.


----------



## louze001

My newest build with a i7 920 @ 4ghz pulls around 17k ppd in smp 2 and thats only with 3gb of ram!


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
My newest build with a i7 920 @ 4ghz pulls around 17k ppd in smp 2 and thats only with 3gb of ram!

Yea Im not really sure what 2k will pull once bonus is factored in. My Q9550 @ 4.356 gets about 1700 tops and that translates into 12500ppd.


----------



## SgtHop

Nope, that's with the bonus.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Nope, that's with the bonus.

What F&H monitoring client do you use?


----------



## SgtHop

FahSpy. It calculates.

EDIT: Problem solved itself...I guess...
Making about 7k or so, don't quite know if that's good or not. Really needing to get that RAM back so I can make the good points.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


FahSpy. It calculates.

EDIT: Problem solved itself...I guess...
Making about 7k or so, don't quite know if that's good or not. Really needing to get that RAM back so I can make the good points.


Thats still too low. With a3 core units you should be getting 14k or higher.


----------



## SgtHop

I guess it was just taking its time levelling out the average. Up to about 13 or so now.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, takes 3 frames to update so it should have steadily gone up. 13k sounds more like it.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Thats still too low. With a3 core units you should be getting 14k or higher.


wha??

14k? (!)




























looks like I don't need to run bigadv







(and a silly VM)


----------



## SgtHop

Well, you'll get twice that with a -bigadv, lol. But no, you aren't required to run the -bigadv units...


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I guess it was just taking its time levelling out the average. Up to about 13 or so now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, takes 3 frames to update so it should have steadily gone up. 13k sounds more like it.










Definetly...I'm interested to see what an i7 920 @ 4.0 tops out at.

On a related note 2052Mhz shader strap was a bit too high for folding with my GTX 285. Got to take it down to 2016Mhz


----------



## SgtHop

Oh darn, lol. I wish I could get my 275 up that high.

Well, actually, I wish I had a 275, I don't at the moment.

Also, I get around 30k on my 3520, which is the same thing.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Oh darn, lol. I wish I could get my 275 up that high.

Well, actually, I wish I had a 275, I don't at the moment.


Well with 1.4V gpu vcore it better go up that high









Hopefully I'll have some time pretty soon to mod my other one as well.

Before someone asks, it gets 11-13k ppd depending on project.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Definetly...I'm interested to see what an i7 920 @ 4.0 tops out at.

On a related note 2052Mhz shader strap was a bit too high for folding with my GTX 285. Got to take it down to 2016Mhz









Keep an eye on the 548s or whichever the hot ones were, everything else was folding fine for me with shaders around 1900 when I was testing but that one gave EUEs.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, you'll get twice that with a -bigadv, lol. But no, you aren't required to run the -bigadv units...


yeah, but bigadv needs a vm (if not native linux) and would want my computer to stay on for days on end









I have nothing against that, but my stock fan is noisey :







and incapable of keeping temps below 90C









at stock.

Great... now I am OT.

Anybody want any folding help?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


yeah, but bigadv needs a vm (if not native linux) and would want my computer to stay on for days on end









I have nothing against that, but my stock fan is noisey :







and incapable of keeping temps below 90C









at stock.

Great... now I am OT.

*Anybody want any folding help?*


Been pretty quiet today.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Been pretty quiet today.










that's good....

or bad









I'll be here, though!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


that's good....

or bad









I'll be here, though!










Yeah, I'm not sure if it's the guides doing their job and getting people set up with complete ease, or people just giving up.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, I'm not sure if it's the guides doing their job and getting people set up with complete ease, or people just giving up.









*silently preparing for Chimp Challenge 2010?*


----------



## zodac

Why silently?

*shouts* If you're preparing for the CC out there, I want in! *stops shouting*


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why silently?

*shouts* If you're preparing for the CC out there, I want in! *stops shouting*

As not to attract attention, and give the other forums nothing to pin OCN down on.. like "overtake TSC!" thread


----------



## zodac

But... the Focus Group organises those things... I think we have a rebel OCN folding team here!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
But... the Focus Group organises those things... I think we have a rebel OCN folding team here!









Wha? We have secret squads here on OCN?









I need access


----------



## franz

I am quietly prepping 3 ******'s and a ****** for some GPU folding domination. I also have a ***** not being used, so I will setup a SMP client on that one.

That will give me a total of:

** GPU clients
* SMP clients

to use during the Chimp Challenge

Hopefully if it remains stable my PPD shoud be between ***** and ******

Fold on.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Wha? We have secret squads here on OCN?









I need access









It was a few months ago.

Might be refreshing it soon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
I am quietly prepping 3 ******'s and a ****** for some GPU folding domination. I also have a ***** not being used, so I will setup a SMP client on that one.

That will give me a total of:

** GPU clients
* SMP clients

to use during the Chimp Challenge

Hopefully if it remains stable my PPD shoud be between ***** and ******

Fold on.

You always were so specific.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
I am quietly prepping 3 ******'s and a ****** for some GPU folding domination. I also have a ***** not being used, so I will setup a SMP client on that one.

That will give me a total of:

** GPU clients
* SMP clients

to use during the Chimp Challenge

Hopefully if it remains stable my PPD shoud be between ***** and ******

Fold on.

Uh,oh.

My * new **-*** clients should come online, soon








I'd expect some *****ppd from them


----------



## Tank

since im being too lazy to make dummy plugs im setting up my girls rig to fold on one of my GTS250's. I tried smp but her stock cooling sucks and it keeps crashing so I may have to put her under water soon. Need more funds for that but thats a different story.

i should have it all setup and running by tonight, just have to finish my final first.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


since im being too lazy to make dummy plugs im setting up my girls rig to fold on one of my GTS250's. I tried smp but her stock cooling sucks and it keeps crashing so I may have to put her under water soon. Need more funds for that but thats a different story.

i should have it all setup and running by tonight, just have to finish my final first.


Depending on how good the CPU is, it may be worth it to sell a GPU and get a H50.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Depending on how good the CPU is, it may be worth it to sell a GPU and get a H50.


meh i already have a block that came with the asetech kit i ordered for my gpu. it has the pump/res, block and stuff. i was gonna use it on mine but ended up getting a enzotech from Nahfljy so im using that in mine. I'll set it up whenever i get done with this darn powerpoint final i have to do.

oh and its my old chip, phenom 9550


----------



## FlyingJJ

Just a quick update, I didn't fall off the earth. The net has been going weird here, have been busy working and haven't had time to tend the farm as I should. I have been losing big WU's right and left due to connection problems and haven't had the time to straighten it out. I will be back for the fold-a-thon next month and the Chimp challenge ( net willing ). Hopefully life will slow down a little and I can get back up. I will be back, when I do not know, but hopefully soon.

JJ


----------



## zodac

Good to hear from you JJ. Hope your connections gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Tank

With both my GTS250's and my SMP client im churning out 16,663PPDs now







about dang time. now to get that 9600GSO working on my girls rig


----------



## Jacka

Finally made it into the top 500.


----------



## SgtHop

Hey, any one having issues with EUEs?

I've had five of them in the last couple days on my stock clocked GPUs. Starting to annoy me.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Wha? We have secret squads here on OCN?









I need access










yes we are the [fill in organization here] that keeps you up at night


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


yes we are the [fill in organization here] that keeps you up at night










*psst*









I.....Neeeed.....access...

bitte...

please....

(Well, I need a whole lot more than that - but that is the first thing that comes to mind







)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Hey, any one having issues with EUEs?

I've had five of them in the last couple days on my stock clocked GPUs. Starting to annoy me.


The eue curse will bite for few days then usually go away... Had the same problem.
My problem right now is random shutdowns, like a ghost shut down a computer properly. no bsod or improper shutdown. and its not windows update. I should be avging 130-140k ppd but every day its something.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, wonderful, lol. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
The eue curse will bite for few days then usually go away... Had the same problem.
My problem right now is random shutdowns, like a ghost shut down a computer properly. no bsod or improper shutdown. and its not windows update. I should be avging 130-140k ppd but every day its something.

Yeah my new i7 920 build has been having some random shut downs and freezes also. Its like some hit the restart computer button in win 7 no blue screen. Also had a couple random freeze-ups but im hoping that its driver related.


----------



## Piff James

Just set up my -bigadv about to see what kind of boost it gives me ppd. 
My 3rd gtx 260 will arive on thursday to join my 8800 and try to get steady ppd to prepare for the challenge. 
You guys better watch out

man how long do these bid dogs take to finish. 2 days?


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piff James*


Just set up my -bigadv about to see what kind of boost it gives me ppd. 
My 3rd gtx 260 will arive on thursday to join my 8800 and try to get steady ppd to prepare for the challenge. 
You guys better watch out

man how long do these bid dogs take to finish. 2 days?


if you did finish your initial 10 wu/s to get the bonus, your looking at somewhere in between 19- 21 k ppd for the cpu alone, if folding on 7 cores


----------



## SgtHop

It takes just over two days, but you may want to bump your OC up to 4 or so if you can. Also, you should see somewhere over 26 at 3.8. At 4, I make 28-30, depending on windspeed and direction.

Meaning there's no real reason behind it


----------



## Piff James

4.0............looks like its time for some Water.
Right now I Dropped down to 3.6 and my 920 is sitting 63c juiced up.


----------



## SgtHop

Must be a C0 then?

You shouldn't be hitting those temps in that case with that cooler at 3.8. Hell, my 4 only hits 64 on my Mugen.


----------



## Piff James

Yeah its a c0 stepping...damn thats a big difference in temps..I might try to re seat mine and clean all the dust out the fans and whatnot cause 4.0 sounds good.


----------



## FtW 420

My c0 just won't do 4.0 stable even when cranking the voltage into pretty scary temps.
It was linx stable at 3.6, but not quite bigadv stable, so I dropped it to 3.5.
Taking just under 38 min. for each percent it's giving me about 20K ppd, after running for about a month my highest core temp is 67Â°


----------



## SgtHop

Well, that's not at all cool. I recommend you trade up to D0. I'm sure there's someone on here that would buy that C0.


----------



## Jacka

I'll break into 500,000 points while I'm asleep today!


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


My c0 just won't do 4.0 stable even when cranking the voltage into pretty scary temps.
It was linx stable at 3.6, but not quite bigadv stable, so I dropped it to 3.5.
Taking just under 38 min. for each percent it's giving me about 20K ppd, after running for about a month my highest core temp is 67Â°


Is this with the GTX 285s installed as well? Could be more factors involved then just the chip. Did you ever test it out with a single 285?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Is this with the GTX 285s installed as well? Could be more factors involved then just the chip. Did you ever test it out with a single 285?



It is the chip, it's an older 3838a batch & just needs loads of vcore. When swapping boards & cards around I have had it under water, different boards, PSU & cards. 
I can clock it higher & run stable, but it is in a dedicated folding rig (core i7 with 1 x gtx285 in the team comp + a gtx295) so easier to set it a bit lower & forget it (lost a few bigadv at first, 2 over 90% those kinda hurt), still gets ~20K ppd from the cpu & I have the sig rig to play with so not concerned with it.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


It is the chip, it's an older 3838a batch & just needs loads of vcore. When swapping boards & cards around I have had it under water, different boards, PSU & cards. 
I can clock it higher & run stable, but it is in a dedicated folding rig (core i7 with 1 x gtx285 in the team comp + a gtx295) so easier to set it a bit lower & forget it (lost a few bigadv at first, 2 over 90% those kinda hurt), still gets ~20K ppd from the cpu & I have the sig rig to play with so not concerned with it.


I c. Nice folding farm set up









BTW, would a 256mb 8800 GT be limited in the type of projects it can accept? Since 256mb is bare minimum for folding wouldn't that limit some bigger project cause I constantly see various wu's take up as much 500mb vram on my 285s.


----------



## FtW 420

I've never tried a 256mb, I did leave a 8800gts 320mb folding for a couple days, wasn't great ppd (compared to looking at the 285s) but it worked. I don't know if it was limited for projects or not, at the time it was getting all 1888 & 353.


----------



## Tank

I finally got one of my gpu's under water and i was able to push my overclock to 800/1998/1172

I tried keeping the core and mem as low as i can get while keeping it stable and just kept increasing the shader straps until i couldnt get higher. I as able to get it higher but then it just revert back to stock clocks which is 760/1836/1160

once i get a way to keep the memory cool im sure i could push it higher


----------



## technoredneck95

Finally got my smp client working. I am now pushing 12K compared to the crap I was getting. Muaha


----------



## DeadSkull

Finally cleared 2 mil


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Finally cleared 2 mil










Congrats on that, unfortunately us editors aren't getting auto-notified last time I checked this morning. I'm sure mort will have it up soon.

Those 550pointers rock huh? stock clocked gtx 275 getting 11k+ ppd on those.


----------



## SgtHop

Whoa. What 550s? All I've been getting are 353s. (I know, damn huh?)

Anyhow, I'm anxious to get one, do you know what kinda PPD they would make on a smaller card like a 9800GT?


----------



## zodac

I know.









I've only had one 550 so far, but I was getting 5.7k PPD on it.


----------



## [CyGnus]

DeadSkull congrats on the 2 million [[]]
550pt here are doing 12k+ not bad at all (1620 shader)


----------



## markt

Started bigadv just now, I didn't enlighten myself on the thermal limits on my 920 til now. 80-100c is what I'm hearing, and I'm a ways below that. Losing 2k ppd on one card but with the ppd on smp I guess it'll make up for it.


----------



## SgtHop

Woo. 275 is supposed to be coming back in today. Finally will have all my slots filled again on my main rig.

Also, anyone want to trade a brand new GTX 275OC for a GX2?


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Woo. 275 is supposed to be coming back in today. Finally will have all my slots filled again on my main rig.

Also, anyone want to trade a brand new GTX 275OC for a GX2?


9800gt and 8800gt oc interest you?

Whats this new smp client?


----------



## SgtHop

Nope, needs to be a GX2, or if you're feeling awesome, a GTX295. For the purposes of folding, I will no longer take single GPU cards, for they don't provide the power of a dual, but still take up an entire PCIe slot.

Also, are you talking about the new SMP2?

Side note, what's the deal with GPU2? Are we ever going to see it? Or are we already seeing it and I just haven't noticed...


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Nope, needs to be a GX2, or if you're feeling awesome, a GTX295. For the purposes of folding, I will no longer take single GPU cards, for they don't provide the power of a dual, but still take up an entire PCIe slot.

Also, are you talking about the new SMP2?

Side note, what's the deal with GPU2? Are we ever going to see it? Or are we already seeing it and I just haven't noticed...


Current gpu client is GPU2. Are you talking about GPU3?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I don know if gpu3 will bring anything new to nvidia ( more ppd would be nice ) but it is still delayed... no release date so far


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Finally cleared 2 mil









Congrats on the 2 million milestone (better get that in before you hit 3, you're moving up fast)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Started bigadv just now, I didn't enlighten myself on the thermal limits on my 920 til now. 80-100c is what I'm hearing, and I'm a ways below that. Losing 2k ppd on one card but with the ppd on smp I guess it'll make up for it.











H3llscr3am, you are really putting up a fight for that 28th place. 3 days ago my radar says 6.6 hours to overtake you & I still haven't. I think it was probably my last chance to see +3 overtakes in a week, good job keeping your ppd up.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


9800gt and 8800gt oc interest you?

Whats this new smp client?


SMP Guide.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


SMP Guide.










shenanigans i tell you!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


shenanigans i tell you!


Shenanigans? Me?









I'm afraid you're mistaken my friend. I would never be like that.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*


shenanigans i tell you!


*shenanigans!* Rabble rabble rabble


----------



## Chaos Assasson

quick question will a pcie 1.1 or whatever mess with bottleneck a 9600GT


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


quick question will a pcie 1.1 or whatever mess with bottleneck a 9600GT


No not at all. I have done it before with a rig or two in the past.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

ok just making sure now to find out what the problem with this pc im going to start using as a 24/7 folder i have ruled out the RAM now to check the hdd


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Congrats on that, unfortunately us editors aren't getting auto-notified last time I checked this morning. I'm sure mort will have it up soon.

Those 550pointers rock huh? stock clocked gtx 275 getting 11k+ ppd on those.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
DeadSkull congrats on the 2 million [[]]
550pt here are doing 12k+ not bad at all (1620 shader)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Congrats on the 2 million milestone (better get that in before you hit 3, you're moving up fast)










H3llscr3am, you are really putting up a fight for that 28th place. 3 days ago my radar says 6.6 hours to overtake you & I still haven't. I think it was probably my last chance to see +3 overtakes in a week, good job keeping your ppd up.

Thanks guys, racing to 5 mil at full speed. Then when summer really hits Ill probably have to drop down to 30k ppd.

Was thinking about picking up another gpu and speeding it up but just blew a lot of money on vitamins / supplements.


----------



## SgtHop

Good news!

My 275 is installed and undergoing tests to ensure its stability. It now makes its home in my secondary rig. Couldn't be bothered with turning off my primary.

Also, I'm gonna beat you there, DS. I'm gonna beat you. =_=


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Good news!

My 275 is installed and undergoing tests to ensure its stability. It now makes its home in my secondary rig. *Couldn't be bothered with turning off my primary*.

Win


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, it's way over to my left. I would have to get up to install it. From here, though, my throne of power, I can reach my secondary without so much as leaning forward.

Also, the keyboard was plugged into it. I'd have to remote login to my main to shut it down.

And, yes, I remote into the computers that are in the same room as me.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Yeah, it's way over to my left. I would have to get up to install it. From here, though, my throne of power, I can reach my secondary without so much as leaning forward.

Also, the keyboard was plugged into it. I'd have to remote login to my main to shut it down.

And, yes, I remote into the computers that are in the same room as me.

Nice!







(or lazy







)


----------



## SgtHop

Lazy.


----------



## PCCstudent

zodac, since I don't know what side of the road they drive on in Ireland I want you to pull over to the right as I approach you. I will blink my lights, but this message and the light blinking is all the warning you will have. How does it feel when the student overtakes the teacher?


----------



## zodac

I knew this day would come, so I've been preparing for it. You go ahead and race into the top 100; I'll be slowly passing the guys that don't actually fold any more and keep find more new folders to pass me.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I knew this day would come, so I've been preparing for it. You go ahead and race into the top 100; I'll be slowly passing the guys that don't actually fold any more and keep find more new folders to pass me.










Anyone talking to me? ehehehe


----------



## zodac

Nah, you're still a week and a half away.


----------



## [CyGnus]

maybe less hehehe i think i solved my problems of loosing wus so i bump more 2/3k points a day lets see


----------



## zodac

Damn, I guess I shouldn't have helped you then.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Of course you would that's who you are a very helpful man


----------



## zodac

And losing ranks all the time... maybe I need to rethink things.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And losing ranks all the time... maybe I need to rethink things.









http://nbs.gmnews.com/news/2010-03-1...Buy_in_SB.html


----------



## zodac

Bleh... Macs...


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And losing ranks all the time... maybe I need to rethink things.









don't worry i wont be passing you anytime soon.


----------



## PCCstudent

Cy, you are certainly doing a good job of keeping up the pressure. You must be devoting a good amount of time to keeping thing running uninterupted. Sad thing is that my second 6.29 rig just submitted its first "bonus"elegible a3'. Now I will have an extra 10K going for me and things look ok reliability wise.CY are you getting through 3 a3's per 24 hours? my 955 is short by about 40 minutes but my i7 will make it.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

PCC you're on my radar by a few hundred PPD. Time to start scouring ebay and craigslist for a cheap upgrade to keep me ahead. Either that or pull my GPU comp card back to the fold and make myself a top 10 OCN producer almost permanently.


----------



## markt

You guys think you got it hard, try catching 455buick...And barnettworks...

I'm ranked number3 and thats not changing anytime soon.


----------



## CravinR1

Dang you 30K + ppd people. I have 2 rigs and fahmon is telling me 9300 ppd (and that'll be a few days before the average gets up from its current 500 ppd)


----------



## SgtHop

Woo. RAM is back from RMA. Preparing to start a new -bigadv machine.


----------



## PCCstudent

When I get organized the i7 goes to -bigadv and come next semester we can add another. AWG, did zodac put you up to making me spend more money? Speaking of zodac and money perhaps we all somehow find a way to "move' him into some more "current" hardware, I just don't know how to beat the customs hit, poor guys folding on a Pentinum and a 9800, it is like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## zodac

Haha, I'm happy slowly forcing my way into the top 200 with my 5k a day.


----------



## Tank

hey Guys i need to pull back from folding right now. fell asleep cause im not feeling good and woke up to my computer being off. tried restarting and nothing....same crap like lats time when my motherboard died. dunno what it is at this point but until i can test it with another power supply i wont know for sure if its the motherboard or that. i wanna cry because i havnt even had this motherboard for more than a week since i got it back from rma and now its the same crap all over again.


----------



## zodac

Which might suggest it's another part of your rig... Don't worry about it; the rest of us will pick your Folding slack.


----------



## Piff James

I'm Patiently waiting for my i7 at work to bang out his first a2 I Managed to bluescreen a couple times so i Might not get a super bonus due to not finishing in a timely fashion but It will be nice to see a little boost as I elbow my way into the top 50..I also have another gtx260 to set up on Monday (Thanks to FTW 420 and the win your wish list thread).
Hopefully everything will get steady with the a2 and 260 so that I wont have to work out any problems when the chimp challenge comes around.

Holla


----------



## PCCstudent

zodac, my idea is I want you to be able to give first hand advice on setting up -bigadv rigs, in order for you to do that you probably should have one, strictly for your "job", a justified business expense. It will be an issue on my plate, surely you can refuse, but it would help you advise others. Just think about it for now.

I would think this could be a 'group" contribution thing, piece by piece each member send something over. I know it is a touchy subject but I think it could pay off for Team 37726 overall. I get funded in August,so that's the time period to think things over.


----------



## zodac

Yes, that makes sense. The community _needs_ me to have an i7 rig.


----------



## jarble

finally have my rig pushing the numbers I knew it could 1 mil points this month or bust


----------



## Interpolation

$







$

$600+ ready in the bank for Fermi.

$







$


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


$







$

$600+ ready in the bank for Fermi.

$







$


looks at 5850 sitting on desk -sigh- waits for ati optimization


----------



## PCCstudent

zodac, we will keep you in mind, you are doing a top notch job and I bet putting in lots of hours. Not to add work, but any kind of "progress report" on the science side of what we do? Most of the time the technical papers on the subject are lets just say "over my head" but if I look will I find info on the progress? Hey don't distract yourself with this issue.


----------



## zodac

Understanding the papers. Oh, you make me laugh sometimes.

The closest thing I see (that is semi-understandable) is this Stanford Diseases page. it shows how they've progressed on individual diseases over the past few years.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


$







$

$600+ ready in the bank for Fermi.

$







$


Thats what Im thinking. Should I splurge some more money on gpus or should I just wait for GTX 480 A3 to finally arrive and then make my decisions.

Any bets on what kind of ppd Fermi will get? I think north of 20k ppd is fairly reasonable.


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


looks at 5850 sitting on desk -sigh- waits for ati optimization


All good things..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Thats what Im thinking. Should I splurge some more money on gpus or should I just wait for GTX 480 A3 to finally arrive and then make my decisions.

Any bets on what kind of ppd Fermi will get? I think north of 20k ppd is fairly reasonable.


Imo a GTX 480 will get 18k+ before GPU3 and the later introduction of optimized OpenCL code. Fermi was especially designed for computational OpenCL and DirectCompute performance in mind. If properly coded for it may have the potential of greatly exceeding these initial numbers. Just don't quote me on that as this is all merely speculation as usual.

http://folding.typepad.com/news/2010...ng-opencl.html


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









Yes, that makes sense. The community _needs_ me to have an i7 rig.










After seeing the ridic PPD and i7 can achieve I'm wondering if I should save for a new mobo/cpu/ram or like a 275.

hmm


----------



## hitman1985

is it just me, or is it a fact that 87.5 % of our folding team are freaking INACTIVE







... we need to upgrade our quota of active folders folks, 87.5 % inactive is unacceptable i think, get them folders up NAO!


----------



## Powelly

I've already started reading threads about Americans complaining about heat - open the case door, point a fan at your hardware and keep on folding!









As it begins to heat up in the North, it's cooling down here in Australia so it'll be OUR job to step up to the plate and crunch some serious WU's!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


is it just me, or is it a fact that 87.5 % of our folding team are freaking INACTIVE







... we need to upgrade our quota of active folders folks, 87.5 % inactive is unacceptable i think, get them folders up NAO!


Many have left OCN (banned or just gotten bored), and for many Folding was a craze that they wanted to be a part of.

Another issue is many moved to ATI cards, and sicne Folding is horrible on ATI (for now at least), it was too frustrating to continue.

I'm constantly thinking that I should make a massive appeal, but I don't think I'd get a good reponse right now. Once we get an effective GPU client for ATI cards, I'm sure we can get a lot of folders (old a new) for the team.









(How's that for a fast response?







)


----------



## KoolGuy

Well i can probably make up for some of those you guys lost. Im folding 5030 points per day ATM.


----------



## zodac

The a3 bonuses have consistently pushed my points up by at least 800 a day. Not much, but I'm happy enough with that.


----------



## SgtHop

Every little bit counts.

Also, if anyone is willing to help, I need some quick assistance with RivaTuner and it being stupid.


----------



## [CyGnus]

SgtHop what is the problem?


----------



## SgtHop

Well, one of the cards in my secondary, the GTX+, will only run at 300/600/100, which are the low power 3D clocks, but the other two are fine at stock or overclocked in the case of the 275. I've set it to force performance 3D mode, set the low power clocks to the performance ones, and done all sorts of things, but it still only runs 300/600/100.


----------



## zodac

Tried setting Maximum performacne in NCP too?

That's all I got...


----------



## SgtHop

I don't have NCP installed, because last time I did install it, the computer threw a ***** fit and blue screened every time I so happened to sneeze in its general direction.


----------



## zodac

Doesn't it install with the drivers by default? (Rightclicking the desktop)


----------



## SgtHop

Huh. I must be thinking of the other Nvidia program.

But, there are no settings regarding performance.


----------



## zodac

It would be in Manage 3D Settings> Power Management Mode> Set to Maximum Performance.


----------



## SgtHop

Huh. Interesting. But, still no change.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Many have left OCN (banned or just gotten bored), and for many Folding was a craze that they wanted to be a part of.

Another issue is many moved to ATI cards, and sicne Folding is horrible on ATI (for now at least), it was too frustrating to continue.

I'm constantly thinking that I should make a massive appeal, but I don't think I'd get a good reponse right now. Once we get an effective GPU client for ATI cards, I'm sure we can get a lot of folders (old a new) for the team.









(How's that for a fast response?







)

When is GPU3 expected? That will hopefully show a boost in ATI cards as well right?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


When is GPU3 expected? That will hopefully show a boost in ATI cards as well right?


From what I know GPU3 will mainly benefit the 5 series ati cards. but it will also be a while before ATI can fully benefit from it as open cl hasn't fully developed yet


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


From what I know GPU3 will mainly benefit the 5 series ati cards. but it will also be a while before ATI can fully benefit from it as open cl hasn't fully developed yet


Yeah, 5xxx series only. Then OpenCL performance on any of the lower cards would mean they would get around the same PPD as with the current client.

It looks like an ATI client is a few months away. Barring some major announcement from Stanford, I don't expect an improvement for ATI until towards the end of Summer (considering it was meant to be ready for ATI in January, and it's mid-March now).


----------



## [CyGnus]

About NCP, just what Zodac said set the NCP to prefer maximum performance in Riva tuner always set 3d clocks too and you are set.


----------



## SgtHop

This is incorrect, as it's still running at the low power 3D clocks. Haven't been able to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## jarble

top 10 producer again


----------



## SgtHop

Not enough, Jarble. We all need to be the #1 producer. That is, if we want to actually beat Russia.


----------



## Tank

AND I'm back. turns out its a power supply issue. at least thats what it seems to me. my old power supply wouldnt even turn the motherboard don but as soon as i swapped it out it fired right up. been running folding and my gpu to see if it slowed down any and its still running strong


----------



## PCCstudent

Last week I was wondering if Stanford was beating me out of my bonus, this week my points have never been better (over 45K) You see that letter I had zodac write for me got some action, maybe not, I was getting the bonus all along, I just takes a while to show up enough times that the effect is clear, darn I wish I could have some emails back


----------



## [CyGnus]

Pccstudent i am also having the best PPD ever hitting 30k PPD lets hope it keeps this way


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Not enough, Jarble. We all need to be the #1 producer. That is, if we want to actually beat Russia.

its never enough for you is it ?









ps completely ot here but anyone know what happened to Hueristic? I miss his smiley spam


----------



## zodac

Franz said that something in his neighbourhood meant that he didn't have any internet; perhaps that's not been sorted. I'll go find the post...

*EDIT: *Here we go:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


*I have a message from Hueristic. aka lichelord *

Apparently last week his neighbors house burned down and the cable company has been slow to restore a connection (he is the last house on the street). That is why he posted zero points for the foldathon. He will be back as soon as possible with all the emoticon spam you are all accustomed to.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Franz said that something in his neighbourhood meant that he didn't have any internet; perhaps that's not been sorted. I'll go find the post...

*EDIT: *Here we go:


Hey you.....yeah you









just wanted to let ya know im folding steadyily now on my computer and my output has even increased by 1k...is that even possible by just changing from a bad power supply to a new one? eitherway im folding and happy it didnt take any components with it when it went out.


----------



## zodac

Very good news indeed.









Don't know about a better PSU giving more PPD (unless your last one was right on the edge). Maybe you just got some nicer WUs today?


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Very good news indeed.









Don't know about a better PSU giving more PPD (unless your last one was right on the edge). Maybe you just got some nicer WUs today?


im thinking the power supply is what cause my last motherboard to go bad so very happy it didnt do it with this one. before swapping it out i tried turning it ojn and nothing, changed power supplies and it fired right up. switched back to be sure and nothing so im guessing it had to have been on its last leg or at least couldnt sustain a load for a very long period of time.

im using a corsairs hx620 now and im guessing it had to have been the powerr supply that helped increase output because its been going like this all day without a dip in output. heres to hoping it stays that way


----------



## Chaos Assasson

im going to have a dedicated folding rig as soon as i can get this seagate hdd rma'ed so im going to throw my old 9600gt in it to fold 24/7 so im just going to throw some linux distro on it and hopefully get a better psu for it as soon as i can since im going to have to use a molex-> 6-pin adapter so it should add about 3k~3.5k ppd more to my daily ppd


----------



## DeadSkull

Argh...I was drunk bidding on ebay and ended up winning a Gigabyte GTX 260 OC version for $170.

Another 8k ppd i guess but I should not do that again


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Argh...I was drunk bidding on ebay and ended up winning a Gigabyte GTX 260 OC version for $170.

Another 8k ppd i guess but I should not do that again










lol **** happens.


----------



## SgtHop

260s don't make 8k, unless they are very, very overclocked, lol.

Also, no, it never is. EVER.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


260s don't make 8k, unless they are very, very overclocked, lol.

Also, no, it never is. EVER.


volt mod?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


260s don't make 8k, unless they are very, very overclocked, lol.

Also, no, it never is. EVER.


Its Gigabytes special Ultra Durable GTX 260 OC so I think 1600Mhz+ on shader is very well possible.


----------



## SgtHop

That's many, considering stock is 1242 on the shaders. If they could get 1600 on the shaders, then it would probably be a good folder, but a GTX+ is still a bit better.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


That's many, considering stock is 1242 on the shaders. If they could get 1600 on the shaders, then it would probably be a good folder, but a GTX+ is still a bit better.


I just found one review in quick googlefu where they got 730 core / 1570 shader (probably 1566 strap) gaming stable. Considering the fact that I can usually go for higher shader vs core clocks 1600 should be possible.

Oh and stock shaders for this card is 1400Mhz.


----------



## SgtHop

Might be able possible. I meant stock for a reference card. Anyhow, I need to OC mine, see what I can get out of it, but it only gets about 5.5-6 at stock.


----------



## [CyGnus]

My GTX's 275 run fine at 1620 Shader


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i know you can install linux on a flash drive but can you fold from a flash drive that has linux on it.

edit ok never mind i just realized that there isn't a gpu client for linux so i have some versions of windows from msdnaa so i will wait for this hdd to be rma'ed so i can set up the new folding rig


----------



## SgtHop

We're talking about 260s, Cy. They're completely different GPUs.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

The 260 can get well over 8K PPD if you get nothing but 353pt WU's.







I have my shaders at 1512 which seems to be its happy place.


----------



## SgtHop

I could only get mine to around 1440, which isn't that great. I should see if I can get it higher, but RivaTuner still isn't working right on either computer.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


260s don't make 8k, unless they are very, very overclocked, lol.

Also, no, it never is. EVER.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Its Gigabytes special Ultra Durable GTX 260 OC so I think 1600Mhz+ on shader is very well possible.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I could only get mine to around 1440, which isn't that great. I should see if I can get it higher, but RivaTuner still isn't working right on either computer.


If you can push up into the 1548+ shader range you will see 8K on most WUs. I have one 260 that is stable at 1620 so far, but here are some results from my 260s at 1548.

Code:


Code:


Project ID: 6600
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 450
 Frames: 100

 Name: GTX260_2
 Path: \\\\CLAREMONT\\fahgpu2\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 99

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:50 - 7,776 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:50 - 7,776 PPD
-------------------------------------------
 Project ID: 6606
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 550
 Frames: 100

 Name: GTX260_2
 Path: \\\\CLAREMONT\\fahgpu2\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 46

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:50 - 9,504 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:53 - 8,966 PPD
--------------------------------------------
 Project ID: 10501
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 587
 Frames: 100

 Name: GTX260_2
 Path: \\\\CLAREMONT\\fahgpu2\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 87

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:00:58 - 8,744 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:00:58 - 8,744 PPD
-------------------------------------------
 Project ID: 5783
 Core: GROGPU2
 Credit: 783
 Frames: 100

 Name: GTX260_1
 Path: \\\\CLAREMONT\\fahgpu1\\
 Number of Frames Observed: 31

 Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:19 - 8,563 PPD
 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:19 - 8,563 PPD


----------



## Jacka

Got my old PSU brought down this weekend so I've got another 2 8800GS's running 24/7 on my Commando.


----------



## KoolGuy

Commando - Not wearing any underpants.

Guess my pc your pc and i have some thing in common right now


----------



## SgtHop

Got a quick question for anyone out there that happens to be running a GX2. Is there any way to change the fan speed or does it just do what it will?

EDIT: Found it. Runs off the second GPU, not the first.

EDIT 2: Lost both my -bigadv units that I was running tonight. Gotta love how well this **** works. Just decided to end the unit early. No reason. Just got bored with that project I guess. Bull****.

Also, that's going commando. There's a difference.


----------



## Interpolation

My bigadv bonuses have finally started kicking in. *50,000* point cpu workunits anyone?


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Got a quick question for anyone out there that happens to be running a GX2. Is there any way to change the fan speed or does it just do what it will?

EDIT: Found it. Runs off the second GPU, not the first.

EDIT 2: Lost both my -bigadv units that I was running tonight. Gotta love how well this **** works. Just decided to end the unit early. No reason. Just got bored with that project I guess. Bull****.

Also, that's going commando. There's a difference.

All the Urban dictionary entries for simply commando say basically the same thing.


----------



## SgtHop

But the real dictionary says otherwise.


----------



## KoolGuy

# a member of a military unit trained as shock troops for hit-and-run raids
# an amphibious military unit trained for raids into enemy territory

Which dictionary are you reading?


----------



## SgtHop

The one that says that, lol.

Also, my 260 doesn't overclock worth a damn. Not even stable at 1404 strap.


----------



## KoolGuy

I've got another 2 8800GS's running 24/7 on _a amphibious military mission in enemy territory_

LOL I don't think that makes much sense


----------



## markt

I had a card go down today so i did what any good folder would do, I bought *2*more to replace it...


----------



## zodac

That's the spirit.


----------



## PCCstudent

We all know what "going commando" means. Working on my room cabling and my i7 OC so perhaps there is a chance for CyGus to close the gap some. Up to 3.0 with a Megahalems and temp sits at 57C, I will let it fianish this a3 and give it a bump.

Does it bother others when the drive to not be down conflicts with your desire to work with your hardware? I figure get it done now BEFORE Chimp Challenge. Most logs say I should get 3.5 with temps below 65 with the Mega, we will see. Now's you chance Cy.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I had a card go down today so i did what any good folder would do, I bought *2*more to replace it...


good man


----------



## markt

I kinda found out that card wasn't bad...I reseated it in another machine and its back stable. Overnight will really tell though. 2 more coming is good though, hopefully it'll put me in reach of 140-150k ppd.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I kinda found out that card wasn't bad...I reseated it in another machine and its back stable. Overnight will really tell though. 2 more coming is good though, hopefully it'll put me in reach of 140-150k ppd.


150k







I need to cut back on my hobbies keeping up with staying within a few light years of you guys is getting expensive


----------



## louze001

BIG numbers planned for this march foldathon!! Cant wait to get my hands on a gtx470 also!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Pccstudent i am coming strong but i am at the 24/7 stable system specs i can do more 80Mhz but it crashes after 28h so i rather stick as i am with no issues and those 80mhz ask from me more 0.3v is not woth it
ZODAC i am 5 days away







more or less


----------



## zodac

Ahh, you'll probably catch me that little bit faster now. Turned off my clients today to run something, then forgot to turn them back on. 6 hours lost.


----------



## SgtHop

I know how that goes. Forgot to turn on my secondary night before last, lost 10 hours.


----------



## zodac

God, GPU drivers crashed this morning and downclocked the card. Been folding the same WU for the last 10 hours.


----------



## [CyGnus]

That's bad luck







i had a few issues here too, when i was trying the new drivers after the reboot i lost a SMP wu and the drivers sucked so i went back lost the gpu wus lol (they were at 70% and the other 82%) minor set backs though


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, GPU units aren't really that big of a deal to me. They only take a couple hours. But those -bigadvs. Those take a couple days, and losing those hurts.


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup that leave's a mark for sure


----------



## SgtHop

And they are less than reliable too. Oh well, I guess.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


And they are less than reliable too. Oh well, I guess.


Tell me about it... I lost another one this morning.







I'm 0/2ish now.

I think it's because after I closed down the actual process (Ctrl-C) I accidentally hit suspend instead of shut down on my VMWare. When it came back up, my system was using far more resources than normal, so it got 'Out of memory: kill process xxxx' - as soon as it did it, I tried to shut down the core before it actually deleted, but it didnt work. Lost 2nd bigadv this week.

Oh well, back to SMP + GPU. I dont mind the capacitor whine, because at least at the end of the day I'm actually _getting_ my 18-19k ppd instead of being on part for 26k ppd and actually getting zero.


----------



## [CyGnus]

that sucks guys.... those bigadv are not of trust i see...


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, the VMWare isn't very smart. I'm waiting for one to come out that actually works. Quite certain that it's not the FAH that is the issue, but the VM it runs on.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Yeah, the VMWare isn't very smart. I'm waiting for one to come out that actually works. Quite certain that it's not the FAH that is the issue, but the VM it runs on.


I have to agree, as I _think_ it was VMware that may have caused my crash.

I suspended by accident (thought I had clicked shutdown) so when I turned it back on, the system date/time hadn't changed. That's just something I noticed, but something _else_ I noticed was that instead of using ~50% of my ram ~6400 that it's alotted) my system was using closer to 75% of my ram. I saw this, and said to myself 'here it comes: Out of memory: kill process xxxx', lost bigadv'. And sure enough, within two minutes, 'Out of memory' dashed my dreams of getting ~60k (what are supposed to be easy) points.

Problem is, our hands are tied. VMware's 3.0.1 player probably has some fixes for these issues, but it only recognizes up to 4 cores. I bet if we paid for the full version or switched to the workstation, it might be better, but who's to know? They probably saw a spike in downloads and what it was being used for and probably only wanted it DL'd by prospective buyers/users, rather than folders who want 25-26k ppd with an easy virtual machine like the one sniper's guide provides.

Eh, whatevs. I'm ok with 19k ppd for now (that dips lower if I get 511 pt WUs on my GPU, but that's OK). At least I'm _seeing_ these points, LOL


----------



## SgtHop

Well, you can make it run on 8 cores, you just have to edit a file or something blah blah blah. But, no, not VMWare, just the way the VM itself works. There's something in there that is causing it to not shut down the core properly.


----------



## PCCstudent

OK Cy, just added 2 gpu's today (a 9800GT and a 9600GSO) lets see if you get discouraged enough to stop this foolish talk about catching me.

I found a way to solve the heat issue. I decided to open my bedroom windows fully and "go commando" Don't worry I have already informed the neighbors, it was pretty odd when I told them as no one had much to say.


----------



## [CyGnus]

heheh PCC the world was not built in a day so that being said just wait for my folding rig to be ready maybe 2/3 months but i am aiming high, i7 build with 3/4 vga slots GPU folding it is pretty much ok for me but i want a run at those bigadv wu's.
And besides i like to 'compete'







(on everything)


----------



## SgtHop

Hell, by that time mate, I may have my SR2. Talk about competition there, lol.

Or perhaps I should just buy two more computers...

That would probably cost less.

Nah.


----------



## zodac

Anyone can buy 2 computers. Go for the spectacular.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well my computer crashed this night do not know why have to study this today maybe change the drivers, with the 196.75 all was fine but i am on 196.34 i already have the 196.75 again today and 197.15 will try them and see how it goes it is said just wasted 9h with no points


----------



## SgtHop

I've been using 195s of late because of all the driver issues. If the 197s actually work, I'll throw those in once they're official. But until then. Old drivers are where it's at.

Also, yeah, gotta get the best of the best. Get the 2.26GHz Xeons too, keep the cost down as much as possible.

While I'm here. God ****ing dammit. Piece of **** VM deleted another finished -bigadv unit.

From the log:

Quote:

[13:42:08] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
[13:42:27] CoreStatus = 0 (0)
[13:42:27] Sending work to server
[13:42:27] Project: 2681 (Run 0, Clone 4, Gen 90)
[13:42:27] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_09.dat
[13:42:27] - Error: Could not read unit 09 file. Removing from queue.
[13:42:27] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:42:27] Cleaning up work directory
[13:42:47] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:42:47] Passkey found
[13:42:47] - Connecting to assignment server
I'm getting real damn tired of this.


----------



## PCCstudent

I am so glad I decided to hold back for some months and let the dust settle on this -bigadv situation. Zodac do you agree we have a "situation" with -bigadv performance that is not being adaquately addressed?

I have left my i7 doing lowly mundane 6.29 a3 work (and getting the bonus). It is sorta like the tortise and the hare, and we all know what happened there.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
I am so glad I decided to hold back for some months and let the dust settle on this -bigadv situation. Zodac do you agree we have a "situation" with -bigadv performance that is not being adaquately addressed?

I have left my i7 doing lowly mundane 6.29 a3 work (and getting the bonus). It is sorta like the tortise and the hare, and we all know what happened there.

I'd definitely agree there's an issue. Whether it is, or can be addressed is something else.

For example, I know that yesterday Bernie lost a -bigadv, but that was because of an issue with the VMware itself:

Quote:

I Ctrl-C'd it to do some other stuff for a bit. Then, I _suspended_ my virtual machine. I think this was the culprit. I have it setup to use 6gb of of ram, but when I started it up, my system utilization indicated closer to 9. I thought this would be an issue, and I was right. Shortly after, I got 'Out of memory: kill process xxxx ..' and usually when I see those, WUs go away. Sure enough, it did. :/
The VMwares and -bigadv aren't as lenient as other clients. It needs constant care and attention, and some background programs may have more of an effect on the WU crashing that others. Plus, it is an experimental WU. I know it's been so for a while, but there's still work going on.

I don't think these problems will be around for much longer though. Stanford have said they're working on bringing the -bigadvs over the the a3 cores, and when that happens VMwares will become a thing of the past, and the WUs will have stabalised. Nothing we can really do except wait until then. They won't be putting effort into fixing something that won't be here in the future.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am beginning to accept that there is some bad wu's out there cause this deletes and downloads before it finishes the wu just happened now at 71% weird.... even put the Q9400 at 3.85 when i know that at 3.9GHz it fold's fine.... It deleted the Wu anyway... weird...


----------



## nolonger

I wish Stanford posted a progress bar on protein folding. It'd be nice to know how much research we've done and how much needs to be done.


----------



## [CyGnus]

well the research will never end... i think we will never know...


----------



## nolonger

How come? Assuming there's a finite number of proteins and situations they're in, there's gotta be a number of simulations total and how many we've done.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I wish Stanford posted a progress bar on protein folding. It'd be nice to know how much research we've done and how much needs to be done.


This page is about the closest we've got to what you want.


----------



## [CyGnus]

maybe but they always find some more


----------



## PCCstudent

As a motivational situation, telling your participants that there is no end in sight and that no progress report on their contribution is possible, is "less than optimal" to put it lightly.

Take a serious look on why so many fall out of folding (and I dismiss the electricity bill) I feel it is because we are cut off from just what is going on, it is a "just shut up and fold" mentality displayed by Stanford. Perhaps they get all the participatants they need so PR is way down on their list.


----------



## CravinR1

They release info on the progress made

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Papers


----------



## PCCstudent

Cravin, yes they release info, that is sutiable for other scientist, but none at my level, think PR.


----------



## CravinR1

Besides the fact that your computer folds and helps the cause, what do you understand about protein folding?

I just know its making advancements in different diseases.

Do you know the chemical interactions in the brain that make pain or nerve pills work? I am a nurse and know only the bare essentials of the chemistry


----------



## PCCstudent

Calvin, as stated I don't know enough to make much sense out of scientific journals intended to be read and analyzed by other scientists.

Now if the process and the progress can be explained in terms that people without the scientific training that the leaders and workers in the research departments have, I feel more people will be retained in the folding program.

Do you expect me to be better educated in the areas you mention and not need a 'dumbed down" explaination? I do have areas that I excell in and don't expect the general public to know as much as I do, it is only natural we have fields that we are better and are worse at than others.


----------



## [CyGnus]

well just downloaded the metro2033 lets see if it is good i am not folding 24/7 for a few days lol but close









PS wowww maybe not i have one guy just 19h away this guy come from i dont know were...


----------



## SgtHop

I'm really waiting for my PPD to kick in. I've had this second machine for almost two weeks now, and I'm quite certain my PPD has gone down. This makes me go HURRR.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

!!!RAGE!!! i just had a bsod with a 1888 at 98% im pretty sure it was on of those driver related ones that happen occasionally


----------



## zodac

An 1888? I haven't seen them for a while...


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
An 1888? I haven't seen them for a while...

Me either. Actually kind of glad.

That sucks though. Sorry to hear you lost six or so hours of work, not sure how well/fast the 250s fold.


----------



## SgtHop

They fold roughly the same as 9800GTX+s, lol.

Anyhow, I haven't seen any of them either. Lots of 548s and 587s, couple of 353s sprinkled in every once and a while, but I never get good PPD on them anymore. 548s give me the best.


----------



## [CyGnus]

here shows up 783 time to time a lot of 450/587 some 353 but those 1888 no really. I do not like them take too long for what we gain...


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, the 1888s always had bad PPD. Oh well, I guess. They need to be done.


----------



## zodac

They still gave me better PPD than the 548s.


----------



## SgtHop

That's very strange. Perhaps I'm thinking of the 587s that give me the best PPD. Oh well, lol.

Oh, while I'm here, does anyone know when the Zotac GTS250x2 comes out? I need one to fill out my main rig.


----------



## [CyGnus]

just got a 1888 lol is doing around 8600ppd very bad for my GTX the other has a 587 and it is at 10200 huge difference.
By the way anyone tested these 197.25?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i get around 5-5.5k ppd on the 1888's which is around average for me i hate those 548's though the 10101-10108 548's i get less than 5k ppd on but the 10501-10504 548's i get 6k ppd


----------



## SgtHop

I'm running 195s, haven't heard of anything but problems from the newer drivers, so I'm waiting for some good news as well.

Also, how are you getting 10.2k on a 275? Most I've ever got is 9 on mine.


----------



## [CyGnus]

1620shader and 196.34


----------



## SgtHop

1540 isn't even stable for me. Are your cards modded?


----------



## [CyGnus]

My card's are BFG's OCX version 1566MHz shader default







i just updated them to the latest OCX bios version and put MX3 and 80% fan my case is also very well cooled.


----------



## SgtHop

Mine must not be the OCX then, but damn. Oh well, GX2s still make more, lol. Cheaper, too.


----------



## [CyGnus]

in BFG brand are these 3 GTX 275 the GTX275 OC version and GTX 275 OCX version these are pre overclocked versions of the same chip maybe best mems and core then the others.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I just have the standard OC version. Also got it at Best Buy for dirt cheap, so no complaints, lol.


----------



## [CyGnus]

hehehe i bought mines used to so very happy gave 300€ for the 2 of them







just one new in the store were like 245€


----------



## SgtHop

That's a pretty sweet deal. Only got my for about $95USD out of pocket though, lol.


----------



## CravinR1

I hate you guys. I'd love to have a better gpu


----------



## [CyGnus]

I had 2 8800GT's and love them very good card's i rather go with 8800gt sli then the 9800GX2 that i also had though these 275's rock


----------



## SgtHop

All it takes is money, mate. Earn some, and then you can have nice, shiny hardware like us, lol.

Also, a GX2 is significantly faster than 2 8800GTs.


----------



## markt

I have at least one of almost everything, I sold off most lower end ones though.
I think I have 6 gtx 260's, 2 9800gx2, 3 gtx 275, 2 8800gtx, 6 9800gtx, 2 9800gt. Thats all lol...


----------



## [CyGnus]

LOL good store you've got there wowww







not even want to know about your eletric bill


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I have at least one of almost everything, I sold off most lower end ones though.
I think I have 6 gtx 260's, 2 9800gx2, 3 gtx 275, 2 8800gtx, 6 9800gtx, 2 9800gt. Thats all lol...

uhh that's a pretty hefty upgrade you did there.

the last thing i remember was a few years ago when i folded competitively you and I were neck and neck. i think we were fighting in the ranks of around 30's.... now i see that you're 3!?!?!?!?!!























All i had was:
2x 9800 gso, 2x gtx260s, 8800gs, and 2 smp's

...

hmm is it about that time for me to get back into it again?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


uhh that's a pretty hefty upgrade you did there.

the last thing i remember was a few years ago when i folded competitively you and I were neck and neck. i think we were fighting in the ranks of around 30's.... now i see that you're 3!?!?!?!?!!























All i had was:
2x 9800 gso, 2x gtx260s, 8800gs, and 2 smp's

...

hmm is it about that time for me to get back into it again?


The Chimp Challenge starts in about 5/6 weeks. That would be a good time to return.


----------



## SgtHop

I'll be folding for that one too. How long does the chimp challenge run?

Also, I'm 30,029 points away from 4 million. So close. At least I'll be turning in another -bigadv today, that'll put me way over the edge.


----------



## zodac

We race the other teams to a set amount of points. Last year it was 20 million, but nothing's been decided yet.

And I'm enjoying this Foldathon so far. Was a bit late, but was pumping out 17k.







Down to 15.5k now with a 783, but I'm still happy.


----------



## SgtHop

Oh ho, I see. This makes sense. Sounds fun.

And I'm hoping for an uneventful foldathon this month, with many points. Last month, I was only running one -bigadv machine, and it decided it would delete the unit after it had finished, like it so enjoys doing. It turned one in, so...so far so good.


----------



## zodac

Plus, halfway through you'll get an updated sig badge.


----------



## SgtHop

I will, and those are shiny.

I like shiny.


----------



## frankenstein406

finally got a better overclock on my 8800gt oc i need another tho. Goes through packets pretty quick.

Side note getting the summer itch and gettin my turbo car going


----------



## [CyGnus]

Sure it is a fun card







get another and double the PPD at the same time run SLI for games they are cheap now


----------



## SgtHop

I got a 9800GT I'd be very willing to part with, you could flash it to 8800GT BIOS, because they're identical cards.


----------



## zodac

Fired up the E8400 in the family computer for some SMP2 folding, but it kept crashing because of the temps. It was hitting 85Â° at stock.









So I opened the case, huffed and puffed a bit and blew out some dust, and it drops temps a good 15Â°. It should fold through until Friday now.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Fired up the E8400 in the family computer for some SMP2 folding, but it kept crashing because of the temps. It was hitting 85Â° at stock.









So I opened the case, huffed and puffed a bit and blew out some dust, and it drops temps a good 15Â°. It should fold through until Friday now.









This should be in the ghetto cooling section.


----------



## SgtHop

It should indeed. I would have a good, hearty lol at it.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I got a 9800GT I'd be very willing to part with, you could flash it to 8800GT BIOS, because they're identical cards.


I have a 9800gt eco but it didn't wanna overclock to stock clocks so I'm keeping it for my am2 rig.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, this is a standard 9800GT, so it work well with your 8800GT.

EDIT: Woo, 4 millions.


----------



## markt

1 rig went down today, I don't even know the cause but i'm ordering stuff now. RMA later. Just when I was on a roll...


----------



## zodac

Damn, that's annoying; only 20 GPUs left running?

Things must be so hard.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Damn, that's annoying; only 20 GPUs left running?

Things must be so hard.











You have no idea....


----------



## ablearcher

ugh, my CPU is getting nothing but A1 WU, and my GPU whine like.... staked pigs everytime I fold on them. JUST as I finally get better fans to stop fan noise, this comes up







.

Ach, at least I am getting a GTX260 by tomorrow


----------



## [CyGnus]

Markt lol order stuff is always good


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Markt lol order stuff is always good











I'm always getting boxes from newegg, it gets so bad I have to keep up with throwing them away before they become a fire hazard.


----------



## technoredneck95

What is your line of work Markt?


----------



## [CyGnus]

LOL yeah and what is your age and how many times did you go to WC today?!?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


What is your line of work Markt?


PC repair and customs. More repair though. I work at my house, small shop built in. I get a ton of referrals from office depot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


LOL yeah and what is your age and how many times did you go to WC today?!?










What's WC?


----------



## PCCstudent

Well lets see how long I can hold you back Cy when I am only running 5 gpu's. I would not have fired up my XP rig except I need it for school now. So its no smp all gpu now, let's see.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Well lets see how long I can hold you back Cy when I am only running 5 gpu's. I would not have fired up my XP rig except I need it for school now. So its no smp all gpu now, let's see.


Glad to see your still in it


----------



## [CyGnus]

PCC is that fair hehehe i am only using 2.... and one rig ....


----------



## markt

I got one of those cards going in a different rig, tomorrow the other orphan card is going in my jupiter case. Full strength then...I'm going to build me a fermi rig eventually.


----------



## pbasil1

Just broke into the Sub 1k...From 8 days of folding







ITS ON! Im comin for all of you!


----------



## [CyGnus]

keep it coming you have a lot to fold for the top ranks


----------



## SgtHop

Man. I need more GX2s. I keep lookin for them, but I can't find any.

Also, dummy plugs, for I've run out.


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
PC repair and customs. More repair though. I work at my house, small shop built in. I get a ton of referrals from office depot.

What's WC?

i LOLed at the referrals from Office Depot!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


i LOLed at the referrals from Office Depot!


You wouldn't believe how much work they send me. Probably 500-$800 week in repairs.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well now i am going to fold less a little i just folded 1month non stop have to play a few games too after all the PC is not just for folding, and i dicided to use the card's at their shader default clock (1566MHz OCX version) time to time they loose one or other wu at 1620MHz... so is better like this


----------



## SgtHop

If you lose a unit at 1620, then it's not stable.


----------



## [CyGnus]

It is the drivers with 196.34 all is well but these new 197.25 are more sensitive but they gave me more 15fps in risen ( game i am playing now )


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, drivers can screw with stability. But that doesn't change the fact that it's not stable if it errors out.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just one strap before the 1620 and it is all fine







with these 197.25


----------



## SgtHop

Yep. That's all it was with mine too.


----------



## MrBalll

MistaBernie, can you explain this.
































Guess I better start folding more.


----------



## markt

All rigs up and running, my rig that was down ressurrected itself. I bought a board to replace it(now I don't have to replace it), I guess we're going to have a laundry room rig too now. I've got more than one in every room. Except the laundry room sooo...


----------



## technoredneck95

Why not just dedicate 1 or 2 rooms Markt?


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


All rigs up and running, my rig that was down ressurrected itself. I bought a board to replace it(now I don't have to replace it), I guess we're going to have a laundry room rig too now. I've got more than one in every room. Except the laundry room sooo...


haha during the foldathon i had to have a laundry room rig too. I needed to tap into another 20a circuit


----------



## markt

Yeah, I actually had to add 2 breakers and lines dedicated to folding. In fact there's only one outlet in the house we vacuum from, for fear it'll trip a breaker. My office and living room have the most rigs, but every room has got one. I'm going to put a shelf above the washer/dryer to put a couple on.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I'm going to be wiring in a 220 line sometime for when I get my SR2 rig. When I get my SR2 rig. I'll have to plug it in twice, so you know.


----------



## PCCstudent

Well Cy I am firmly back in the 40K+ range. I could possibly work on overclocks and get the same as bernie (did you read at 3.8 with his i7 he can get 4 a3's in per day?) I see you are struggling to break into the 20's wat's the matta, PC got a virus? can't you "hyang" anymore? do I need to put something in the mail for you (like instructions on folding)


----------



## [CyGnus]

hehehe nop i am playing now too, the pc is not just for folding have to enjoy it so i play around 3h a day and i do not have overclock in the vga's to fold is getting too hot here so they are folding at default speed's now







but i will never stop only do a little less


----------



## Interpolation

Looks like I'm going to be one of the first guinea pigs for Fermi. I'll post my results and experiences with this new architecture during the week of the 12th if all goes well.


----------



## technoredneck95

Sounds good!!


----------



## markt

My points are lower than they should be right now, I have only 1 card down now and points are off by about 20k instead of maybe 6-7k like they should be. Probably lost my username team number in config...
EDIT: Yes it was, one gtx 260 had no username team no.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


My points are lower than they should be right now, I have only 1 card down now and points are off by about 20k instead of maybe 6-7k like they should be. Probably lost my username team number in config...


hate it when that happens


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


hate it when that happens










It was it on one card. 7k ppd accounted for...


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
MistaBernie, can you explain this.
































Guess I better start folding more.









Actually, I'm afraid I cant. You're @ 4.0ghz and you have 2 GTX 275s, and I'm semi-retired from folding. You should be beating me like Kansas beat Northern Iowa







Oh, wait..


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Lost my WU that was at 60%, and lost another one before it reached 30%. Hopefully this next one won't get messed up.

I need dedicated folding rigs...


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


Lost my WU that was at 60%, and lost another one before it reached 30%. Hopefully this next one won't get messed up.

I need dedicated folding rigs...


Yeah i had that same bad luck. Crappy vmware decided to freeze up right at 85%. So right now im just sticking to smp2 and gpu's.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

I'm debating whether or not to go the SMP2 route or keep doing -bigadv. Can I do SMP2 with the VMWare client?


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


I'm debating whether or not to go the SMP2 route or keep doing -bigadv. Can I do SMP2 with the VMWare client?


I would not risk it. I just stick to the windows smp2 client and get a steady 15,000 ppd all day long!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


I'm debating whether or not to go the SMP2 route or keep doing -bigadv. Can I do SMP2 with the VMWare client?


You can, but afaik there's no real benefit to do so- the benefit of bidagv is that there's less overhead with the VMware client.. but yeah, I've SMP2 folded on it.

Maybe they were afraid to let you catch up to me Pork


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Only if I could come across 3 GTX 275's.

That'd be nice


----------



## MrBalll

You can fold SMP2 with VMWare. Windows SMP2 folding did not work very well for me, kept freezing my PC, which in turn killed my RAID so I had to rebuild it for each WU. I started up VMWare and folded SMP2 that way, with the help of MistaBernie of course, and have had 0 problems with it since.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
You can fold SMP2 with VMWare. Windows SMP2 folding did not work very well for me, kept freezing my PC, which in turn killed my RAID so I had to rebuild it for each WU. I started up VMWare and folded SMP2 that way, with the help of MistaBernie of course, and have had 0 problems with it since.

With my help?









strange that you had crashing issues with the SMP in Windows though..


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup i never had issues with either of them and SMP 6.29 win is just better then the VM unstable machine maybe? maybe win client is more sensitive....


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Yup i never had issues with either of them and SMP 6.29 win is just better then the VM unstable machine maybe? maybe win client is more sensitive....

Not sure if Id say better.. but it seems like it's using more resources to do the same folding is all.


----------



## PCCstudent

Cy what happened with you? you are still listed as a threat, but 1.9 years back


----------



## [CyGnus]

lol i just do not have the power i am doing 27.5k a day but since i am playing a few hours too it took a little damage hehehe maybe EOC knows about my secret rig i am about to purchase








I will give you a hint it has 8 cores and goes with 512sp


----------



## PCCstudent

Grats on new "secret weapon" Cy, anything I can mail or is this the "480" variety?

Still playing Crysis with nephew (this 9600GSO is really a good gpu, he says he does not need better). We are at the point where the volcano is going up (we are in a tank) how much more?


----------



## SgtHop

Well, it's not a GTX480, those only have 480sps. Must be getting a Tesla.


----------



## PCCstudent

I hope you are not spending money on things you don't need Cy (like I do). I do wonder what the weapon is.

Topped out right at 46K today, I like this figure


----------



## [CyGnus]

lets wait and see let the vga's settle for now







by the way i was based on this:
295w, B1, 512sp @ 725mhz (Rumored Stock GTX485)
275w, A3, 480sp @ 725mhz +1050 mhz ddr5 (Overclocked GTX480)
250w, A3, 480sp @ 700mhz +950 mhz ddr5 (Stock GTX480)
So wait and see if it is true, Tesla is just to expensive...


----------



## markt

I need to check my rigs more often, I had half of them with no internet. Maybe its time to replace my aging router. One antenna is broke off anyway....

EDIT


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Alright so lets get a topic going...What is gonna be better, the new AMD Thuban X6 or the i7-920/930 series?


----------



## [CyGnus]

6 cores VS 8 cores do the math







i would go with i7 920 (err not really rather go with W3520)


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
6 cores VS 8 cores do the math







i would go with i7 920 (err not really rather go with W3520)

No, it'd be 6 cores vs 8 threads. Which is why there might be argument over what is better.


----------



## zodac

8 threads would still fold better than 6 cores. You couldn't finish a -bigadv with 6 cores unless it was OC'd past 4Ghz (if at all). So Intel wins.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
8 threads would still fold better than 6 cores. You couldn't finish a -bigadv with 6 cores unless it was OC'd past 4Ghz (if at all). So Intel wins.









^ this. 6 < 8, _unless the AMD chip supports hyperthreading all of a sudden and it becomes a baby 980x. Then that's completely different._


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
8 threads would still fold better than 6 cores. You couldn't finish a -bigadv with 6 cores unless it was OC'd past 4Ghz (if at all). So Intel wins.









Eh, I'm not too sure. Because I know encoding isn't linear (ie intel finishes 2x as fast). So I wasn't sure if this would effect folding.


----------



## zodac

Well, I _am_ just going off what we know right now. There could be some surprises in store.
Aqualoon said she's probably going to get one soon; we can keep an eye on her PPD to see how it performs.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, I _am_ just going off what we know right now. There could be some surprises in store.
Aqualoon said she's probably going to get one soon; we can keep an eye on her PPD to see how it performs.










Well, I am hoping it'll be better. Give intel some competition, and it'd be a great addition to a amd gpu farm.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


8 threads would still fold better than 6 cores. You couldn't finish a -bigadv with 6 cores unless it was OC'd past 4Ghz (if at all). So Intel wins.










acually, I can _just_ finish a bigadv with just 6 threads, on a slightly (3.6) OC'd i7 930


----------



## zodac

Yeah, well.... you don't count.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, well.... you don't count.


----------



## zodac




----------



## MistaBernie

ablearcher counts!


----------



## zodac

Who's in charge here?

Me -->







<-- ablearcher





















<-- everyone else

Yeah, I thought so.


----------



## MistaBernie

orly? I heard that you promised to get Team 37726 back ahead of Russia by the end of the Chimp Challenge and that if you couldn't get us rallied and past them, the Moderators were going to sack and beat you.

Mods -->














<--- zodac







<--- other mods














<< community


----------



## zodac

You'd laugh if that happened?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You'd laugh if that happened?




















It's not gonna happen because we're gonna beat the Russians!!! (notice I'm still actually folding, unlike backing off and only participating during the challenges/foldathons??







)


----------



## zodac

Though yeh, the rest of the Staff wouldn't be happy if we don't pass TSC! soon.









Must think of a foolproof plan for June.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Though yeh, the rest of the Staff wouldn't be happy if we don't pass TSC! soon.









Must think of a foolproof plan for June.










Rob all the microcenters in US. How many i7's do you think that is?


----------



## zodac

Over 9000 at any rate.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Over 9000 at any rate.










I'm not korean so, someone figure this out:

9000*23,000.

That would be our ppd for folding.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


Rob all the microcenters in US. How many i7's do you think that is?


I call dibs as the wheelman


----------



## zodac

207million PPD.

Should be enough to pass TSC!, methinks.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


Rob all the microcenters in US. How many i7's do you think that is?


Don't forget:

motherboards (need to be able to sustain OC'd bigadv)
HDD (since bigadv is... big







)
RAM (need at least 4GB, 6GB is better (and triple channel makes a difference for bigadv)
PSU (at least the Corsair CX400, there are better units, but most stores only carry Corsair... lol)
VGA card, a high end nVidia (GTX260/GTX275 is the best most carry, now) is preferrable, but since the GPU client saps quite a bit of CPU power (even for bigadv), maybe it's better not to.
Plastic standoffs OR cases

There you go


----------



## zodac

We're going to need a bigger bag then...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're going to need a bigger bag then...


Ach, we just merely need a good deal with our power utilities. Everything else is just part of the plan


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Ach, we just merely need a good deal with our power utilities. Everything else is just part of the plan










Don't worry, I bought a nuclear reactor from the Russians.

My father does own 3 semi trucks...

How much could we fit in one truck? Need to make sure we are going to make profit off of all the fuel that'll be used to drive everywhere.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


Don't worry, I bought a nuclear reactor from the Russians.

My father does own 3 semi trucks...

How much could we fit in one truck? Need to make sure we are going to make profit off of all the fuel that'll be used to drive everywhere.


OCN massive FS/FT folders-only thread?


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


OCN massive FS/FT folders-only thread?










For sale:
900 or so i7-920's.
$150 each, random batch.

i7-980's
$700 each.
Buy one, get one free.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


For sale:
900 or so i7-920's.
$150 each, random batch.

i7-980's
$700 each.
Buy one, get one free.












It WOULD be worth the PPD... lol









Okay... we may need to stop this, now. The FBI won't be too happy if we stole their [email protected] plans


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


It WOULD be worth the PPD... lol









Okay... we may need to stop this, now. The FBI won't be too happy if we stole their [email protected] plans










The FBI stole my [email protected] plans :x

***NEWS REPORT***
An overclocking website that refers to themselves as OCN has recently robbed a chain of stores "Microcenter". They only stole the top of the line parts, claiming they would use them to run a program called Folding at Home. Authorities cannot find the mass of server farms, and believe they are in Sweden near The Pirate Bay servers. $100,000 reward for information.

Once they find the servers in 4 or 5 days, we'll already done our damage.
(OCN to all other folding teams)








-->


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


The FBI stole my [email protected] plans :x

***NEWS REPORT***
An overclocking website that refers to themselves as OCN has recently robbed a chain of stores "Microcenter". They only stole the top of the line parts, claiming they would use them to run a program called Folding at Home. the KGB cannot find the mass of server farms, and believe they are in Hong Kong near the Google servers. 100,000rubble reward for information.

Once they find the servers in 4 or 5 years, we'll already done our damage.
(OCN to all other folding teams)








-->













































fixed?


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


fixed?




















^ That would be Russia.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*











^ That would be Russia.


nah, we would need a "drinking vokda" + "floored by the vokda," set of smilies









Okay... now TSC is gonna be angry


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
nah, we would need a "drinking vokda" + "floored by the vokda," set of smilies









Okay... now TSC is gonna be angry









I'm sure they can't read English.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop* 
I'm sure they can't read English.

maybe Zodac may set a geoIP filter...









don't want google translativy ever going any harm


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


I'm sure they can't read English.


They surf our 'Let's beat TSC Russia thread occasionally, I wouldn't be so sure about their inability to read English...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


They surf our 'Let's beat TSC Russia thread occasionally, I wouldn't be so sure about their inability to read English...











google translate?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


google translate?










Stop killing all our threads!!!

hehehe


----------



## [CyGnus]

Lololol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
They surf our 'Let's beat TSC Russia thread occasionally, I wouldn't be so sure about their inability to read English...









I've posted a bit over there; they've got pretty good english.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
google translate?









Google translate sucks for Russian. Everytime I posted there I included a Google-translated version for non-english speakers. Then I was told my post made no sense at all.

They then asked me to go learn some Russian. I politely refused.


----------



## SgtHop

I think I will learn Russian. It's a pretty awesome language, and I can confuse them when all the videogames come true.


----------



## jarble

ok the last bit of "trash" talking was one of the funniest reads I have had in a while


----------



## zodac

Who ever said folders weren't amusing?









Point them out; I'll have words.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Who ever said folders weren't amusing?









Point them out; I'll have words.




















I want to get more points for the team SO MUCH.

My love is like


----------



## zodac

I'm sure there's a meaningful message in there somewhere... Is the sea symbolic for something?


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm sure there's a meaningful message in there somewhere... Is the sea symbolic for something?


http://www.videosundry.com/jon-lajoi...ur-genitals-2/


----------



## zodac

My, how crude.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
My, how crude.

My love is like lightning.


----------



## MrBalll

Finished my first bigadv with bonus today and folded a little on the GPUs. Should end up with around 62,000 points today, compared to my normal 5,000. Too bad it takes 2.5 days to fold those things.


----------



## PCCstudent

MrBall my number is 46K per day and I am not even -bigadv, all it takes is to loose one of those, pretty risky


----------



## [CyGnus]

I do 3.5 a3's a day (with 2 gpu clients) of 2800pts and 8h each so 2.5days is like 60h so with my math it goes like this:

60/8= 7.5 lets make it 7 wus
7x2800= 19.8k pts on smp2 with a quad at 3.9GHz

Those bigadv are really worth it even a i7 in smp2 does like 6h each so:

60/6= 10
10*2800=28k pts

-bigadv sure are risky but the bonus is just amazing! is worth the risk!


----------



## PCCstudent

Lets find a way to take the risk and higher level of maintiance and monitoring out of -bigadv, that is the answer.

I have about 675 into my mobo,i7 and ram, tank is selling 12-14Kppd for 195, and really no chance that those points are lost. A -bigadv rig is pretty much just for folding as other activites on the rig put your WU's in jeporaday. Is it claimed that getting your points the -bigadv way is the smart way money wise?


----------



## [CyGnus]

PCC i am finally at page 2 of EOC yupiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Lets find a way to take the risk and higher level of maintiance and monitoring out of -bigadv, that is the answer.

Yeah i agree with that. Im sticking with smp2 a3 work units till then!


----------



## SgtHop

Please do, Louze. And while you do that, I'll gain myself a good lead so you don't pass me anytime soon.


----------



## FtW 420

I rarely have problems with -bigadv on the folding rig, but the sig rig gets played with too much & I was messing them all up, so just stick to cpu folding on the dedicated folder.


----------



## zodac

You _could_ use -smp 2/4 on the sig rig too.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I rarely have problems with -bigadv on the folding rig, but the sig rig gets played with too much & I was messing them all up, so just stick to cpu folding on the dedicated folder.


This is something that should be stressed.

Just because I have had problems with -bigadv in the past doesnt mean other people will. The majority of people may not run into the issues I do because my rig isn't a dedicated folder, I try to do other things on it - albeit, usually not while folding, but at the same time, with VMware, etc, I run a greater risk of having issues with -bigadv.

While I choose to go SMP2 (and I knew at least a few others do too), -bigadv is still _very _ lucrative when working properly and shouldn't be cast to the side.


----------



## PCCstudent

Ok Bernie, good perspective, I was basing most if not all of my decisions about going to -bigadv off your reports about -bigadv. Not saying you reported any false issues but your reports have made me very cautious and caused me to really look over some other less dramatic reports on-bigadv.

I did also notice how the people on page 1 of EOC were not posting back things like "hey I am on page 1 with 5 million points and I got here with -bigadv", It made me feel some were happy others decided -bigadv was to big a risk. I placed the statements like "you are not helping yourself so why should I help you" as simply competition getting in the way of the TEAM aspect of folding. People saw me as someone who whould fold 24/7 and they valued their chart position over helping someone possibly pass them up. It was distressing to me that people would withold help based on this idea, but it is their right. How do we explain so little input to to lower ranks from the upper ranks? I was looking for zodac to "level the field' some, but this suggestion of a Mod. getting more involved really did not go over good.

For Cy, do you see the first real challenge comming up quick behind us? "Interpolation", by looking at how his chart spikes he must be a -bigadv user. I saw how he is going to catch me and it is stimulating me to action (and of course the benifits will be realised by team 37726, and the cause in general) but if seeing that I am going to be passed makes me take action and produce more points, all the better for the reasearch.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup that must be it PCC huge boosts from time to time -bigadv for sure i cant wait to get my i7 rig







well have to be proud of my little quad he is holding very nicely


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, -bigadv is where the real points are at. Both my rigs have essentially become dedicated folders, at least until I get my other GX2s. I'll be able to run SLI then, and have some gaming power.

So, I'll be able to game on Saturday, but I don't think I'd really want the downtime. Guess I'll just stick to gaming on my laptop.


----------



## MrBalll

PCC, if you are thinking of going bigadv I would definitely say give it a shot. I am also one of those who hasn't had problems with it. I use my PC, for internet and office, a lot while folding bigadvs on it and it hasn't affected it, aside from dropping about 800 PPD off.
So definitely try it and if it doesn't work for you it doesn't work, but if it does it will be worth it.


----------



## PCCstudent

MrBall, It does seem to be the only way to stop "Interpolation" from passing me up. I want to do this today but I have 3 labs in CISCO and 2 Labs in Dreamweaver to complete before I can "play' with folding.

I make these restrictions on myself so I won't fail my classes.

Thank You for the inspirational note.


----------



## SgtHop

Just do it man. It worth the annoyance, because you'll probably only drop a unit every 10 or 15 you complete, if that. If everything is running stable and you don't turn it off much, it won't even be that often.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


MrBall, It does seem to be the only way to stop "Interpolation" from passing me up. I want to do this today but I have 3 labs in CISCO and 2 Labs in Dreamweaver to complete before I can "play' with folding.

I make these restrictions on myself so I won't fail my classes.

Thank You for the inspirational note.


I hear you. I would love to fold on my other PC I have, but I use it to compile all my code and if it were to die I would be SOL for a little while. After this semester ends I will definitely start folding on it.

But yeah, I would definitely do your labs then start folding on the i7. Good luck with everything.


----------



## PCCstudent

OK,Labs first but later tonight, I am going to have to research on some issues. As I said before "gentoo" has been recommended as a distro, some inital research on gentoo is that while installation is one of the more complex distros, steps have been taken to make thing go better (from Wikipedia).

The hdd I want to use currently has an unactivated Win 7 copy running 6.29. I wonder (and I will research this for myself) what hdd prep should be done.

Perhaps I can skip the VM instructions in the OCN main -bigadv setup thread and just start at the Linux part. These are issues I will have to check out as I am determined to do this nativly.

Something odd or something I recognize with gentoo. Gentoo is the name of a type of penguine and I see on some screen shots of people folding -bigadv the top of the screen has a row of Penguines, any connection?

Just a personal addition, my 12 year old nephew was here for the weekend and I gave him a PC (just a Regor and a 9600GSO) but we played Crysis until 2.30 am on Sunday night and I am still recovering (I feel like I went on a bender) we never did get out of that Alien volcano. I wasted both school and folding time but it was family.


----------



## MrBalll

The penguin is just Linux's icon thing, kind of like the bitten apple for Apple and the window for Windows. The penguin is just what Linux uses.

I haven't heard of gentoo. Shouldn't be too bad to setup. Ubuntu was very easy from what I remember. If I have time later I will look into Gentoo so I could provide some help if you get stuck.

As far as prepping the HDD if you want you could just do a dual boot with 7 and Gentoo. Linux should install an OS selector so when you initially boot up your PC it will ask you what OS you want to use. If not, just insert the install disc and go.


----------



## PCCstudent

OK, you know I have two Vista OS's (never used) I wonder if it makes better sense to not waste a Win 7 on this dedicated -bigadv folder and make one OS Vista and the othe a Linux distro, what else am I going to do with a Vista OS?

Any idea on taking up the -bigadv instructions AFTER the VM part since I am going native? it makes sense to me that I wont need as much RAM as no VM, is this reasonable thinkihg or is there some other feature of Linux/-bigadv folding that says use the 6gb min? MrBall, thanks again for helping with these ground up fundemental decisions.

Or just scrap the native idea and do as everyone else does and go VM? I cant decide.


----------



## Erick Silver

Watch out people. If you ain't foldin' you are about to be left behind! 300+ppd and I am CRANKIN'! Alot of you qare bein' left in the dust! I am currently ranked 2715 and was ranked 2800ish last night. Get to it or get left behind!


----------



## PCCstudent

it is required to have a laugh sometimes during the day. Some hardware just has too much working against it.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Watch out people. If you ain't foldin' you are about to be left behind! 300+ppd and I am CRANKIN'! Alot of you qare bein' left in the dust! I am currently ranked 2715 and was ranked 2800ish last night. Get to it or get left behind!


In that case I will start folding on my E4300 just to make sure you dont pass me.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Watch out people. If you ain't foldin' you are about to be left behind! 300+ppd and I am CRANKIN'! Alot of you qare bein' left in the dust! I am currently ranked 2715 and was ranked 2800ish last night. Get to it or get left behind!

I'll be lookin out for ya.


----------



## Schoat333

I'm almost to 20,000... Watch out! LOL

These first 10 A3 WU's take forever! Hopefully I start seeing those bonus points today or tomorrow.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schoat333*


I'm almost to 20,000... Watch out! LOL

These first 10 A3 WU's take forever! Hopefully I start seeing those bonus points today or tomorrow.


IF you check your EOC folding stats page for yourself and check your history, you can try to determine how many A3s you've submitted (if you're only SMP folding of course) -- otherwise it might just look like other GPU units..


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


IF you check your EOC folding stats page for yourself and check your history, you can try to determine how many A3s you've submitted (if you're only SMP folding of course) -- otherwise it might just look like other GPU units..


Im using both GPU's, and smp, so I dont think theres any way to know for sure. I've completed 39 WU's between the three so I have no idea how many are a3's.

I was going good, for 24 hours straight, using HFM to keep track, but our power went out while I was at work so I lost track.









At first I thought my OC was unstable all of the sudden and my pc crashed, but the blinking clocks in the house told me otherwise.

Our power has not gone out in over 2 years of living there, but the one time I leave my computer on while im at work, it goes out.


----------



## [CyGnus]

A3's only the SMP client does them so the GPU are ruled out from there. Use a program like HFM.net to know the wu your are doing. And it says the bonus pts you are getting too a must have software for anyone who folds


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schoat333*


Im using both GPU's, and smp, so I dont think theres any way to know for sure. I've completed 39 WU's between the three so I have no idea how many are a3's.

I was going good, for 24 hours straight, using HFM to keep track, but our power went out while I was at work so I lost track.









At first I thought my OC was unstable all of the sudden and my pc crashed, but the blinking clocks in the house told me otherwise.

Our power has not gone out in over 2 years of living there, but the one time I leave my computer on while im at work, it goes out.










That, my friend, is Murphy's law. Learn it, love it, curse it because folders seem to suffer it.

We could try to figure out mathematically when your 10 units would be up -- what's your time per frame (or better, approximately how long does it take you to finish an SMP2)?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


A3's only the SMP client does them so the GPU are ruled out from there. Use a program like HFM.net to know the wu your are doing. And it says the bonus pts you are getting too a must have software for anyone who folds










Right, the problem is that he wants to distinguish between the 39 WUs he's completed to determine how many he's completed towards his A3 work units so he knows when Bonus Points start.

Granted, I could just say you'll know when bonus points start because instead of getting between 480-1200 points in a 3 hour time period @ EOC, you'll suddenly get between 3480-4200 points roughly, but I prefer to try to help track it down so we can at least say 'you started ~3 days ago, you finish 3 a day, your 1st WU completed today should count w/ bonus points' (This is just an example)

And yes, WU#10 counts for bonus points as long as the other conditions are met. Furious Porkchop's history indicated this recently.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


That, my friend, is Murphy's law. Learn it, love it, curse it because folders seem to suffer it.

We could try to figure out mathematically when your 10 units would be up -- what's your time per frame (or better, approximately how long does it take you to finish an SMP2)?


I'll have to check when I get home to be sure.

I believe my TPF was just under 4 minutes...

*edit under not over...


----------



## Schoat333

Just checked it out on my lunch. TPF is exacty 4 minutes. It takes about 6 hours to complete an A3. Does that sound right?

By my calculation, I am 40% thru A3 # 9 right now. I should start seeing bonus points by tomorrow.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schoat333*


Just checked it out on my lunch. TPF is exacty 4 minutes. It takes about 6 hours to complete an A3. Does that sound right?

By my calculation, I am 40% thru A3 # 9 right now. I should start seeing bonus points by tomorrow.


Sounds like a decent TPF, nice.







if it's exactly 4:00 then you're taking 6h 40min to finish, meaning you're finishing 3 in 20 hrs. That should get you some nice points







When did you start SMPing?


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Sounds like a decent TPF, nice.







if it's exactly 4:00 then you're taking 6h 40min to finish, meaning you're finishing 3 in 20 hrs. That should get you some nice points







When did you start SMPing?


Ok, that sounds about right. I started sunday night, around 10p.m. ET. I turned it off for 4 hours on monday, and about 2 hours yesterday(due to my power outage). That means I've been running for ~57 hours. This should be A3 #9 that i'm on now.

Thanks for helping me figure that out!


----------



## Erick Silver

I broke though Rank 2700! WOOT! *POKE THOSE OF YOU NOT FOLDING WITH A POINTY STICK* TPF is abot 1:49. PPD is 372.6 right now! SMP Is sweet! OK Now how do I figure out if I am doing A3 or not.


----------



## zodac

If the WU is Project 6011-6025, it's a3.

Also, you cna go to Task Manager> Processes Tab> look for FahCore_xx.exe. If xx is a3, it's also an a3 WU. (Note: FahCore_11/14 are the WUs for the GPU client, not the SMP client.)


----------



## Aqualoon

HFM also tells you...I like simple


----------



## Erick Silver

So P4605 is not A3? DAMN!


----------



## zodac

'Tisn't. You sure you've got the -smp flag and -advmethods flag?

*EDIT:* Pretty sure that's an AMBER WU too... you didn't download the Unicore client by mistake did you? It's either the wrong client, or no -smp flag.


----------



## Erick Silver

I got 6.29. hang on. Where do I flag those at zodac?


----------



## zodac

Step 3, under the Installation header here.


----------



## Erick Silver

Yeah its got that setup right. Hmmm


----------



## zodac

Hmmm indeed. Can you post your client.cfg file here (you can delete the passkey line)? Just to check that it's working fine.


----------



## Erick Silver

[settings]
username=Erick_Silver
team=37726
passkey=
asknet=no
machineid=1
bigpackets=big
local=10

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no

[core]
checkpoint=5
addr=

[clienttype]
type=3


----------



## zodac

Same as mine... guess you just got unlucky. One of the a3 servers is down again, so maybe there're only AMBER WUs available at the moment.


----------



## Erick Silver

bugger! gimmee my a3 wu!!!!


----------



## Aqualoon

Hmm, I think I've gotten nothing but A3's for the past week.


----------



## Schoat333

All I get are A3's?

I did not use that -advmethods flag anywere tho? Did I miss something?


----------



## zodac

If you followed the guide, there's an option in the advanced settings to have it always active. You added it.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you followed the guide, there's an option in the advanced settings to have it always active. You added it.










Ahh ok, gotcha!

You guys had me worried for a minute.


----------



## Schoat333

Completed A3 #10 this morning, and got my first bonus points!

It'll be nice to see the difference in my PPD. 32,085 so far, 60 WU's total.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Finally reached 7 Million points but we have some new folders that are producing great PPD.I must find a way to get more PPD so the new folders don't go flying past me.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Finally reached 7 Million points but we have some new folders that are producing great PPD.I must find a way to get more PPD so the new folders don't go flying past me.









grats on the 7mil









I know what you mean some of these new addicts have no respect


----------



## [CyGnus]

Extreme Newbie congratz on those precious millions


----------



## Aqualoon

Nice, grats on the big 7m!

Once I have everything setup I'm looking at around 15k ppd - not massive of what some of the guys around here can throw down, but x3 of what I'm doing now...I'm excited


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Nice, grats on the big 7m!

Once I have everything setup I'm looking at around 15k ppd - not massive of what some of the guys around here can throw down, but x3 of what I'm doing now...I'm excited


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL No respect eh? I just checked my ranking. I went from 2720 last night at about 11pm and now sit at 2664. I have a question though. How are you guys getting a3 units? I am workin on Project 10006 right now. I have not seen a A3 in a little while now


----------



## Aqualoon

Luck of the draw


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Luck of the draw










^this.

Oh and way to go on the 15k ppd Aqua!







Of course with everything you're running it's seeming like you might be leaning away from our PSU trade







that's ok though


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


^this.

Oh and way to go on the 15k ppd Aqua!







Of course with everything you're running it's seeming like you might be leaning away from our PSU trade







that's ok though










Yeah I know, I'm sorry! I haven't gotten the 15k ppd yet - when I get the new 250 GTS (Thanks Tank!) I have read a few guides on how to setup PhysX with ATI cards with a quad core (of which I'm going to OC back up to 3.9GHz for the CC) and 15k pdd is actually on the low end of the estimate.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I know what you mean some of these new addicts have no respect









Guess us old guys better get our butts moving and buy some new hardware. The new guys are "strong in the ways of the fold"


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Guess us old guys better get our butts moving and buy some new hardware. The new guys are "strong in the ways of the fold"

















Not that I'm that much of a threat, but you'll get some help from me tomorrow if my SSD comes in - I'll be coming down for a reinstall of Windows to install my SSD







I'm just *not* looking forward to the reinstall... I know Windows activation is gonna give me crap because I'm 'reinstalling' -- even on the same PC (same MOBO so it should be ok) and I'll have to get all my drivers and such together again, as well as moving all of my files _again_... good thing I have a little 300gb portable I can toss this stuff on, but still fun (but it'll definitely be nice once it's all setup and running properly!)

I've kind of asked this on a SSD guide here, but has anyone ever done this -- added a SSD HDD to an existing rig? The guide I was looking at tells you to back everything up and wipe your secondary (which is my current primary) and Id so prefer to have this be easier than harder...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Guess us old guys better get our butts moving and buy some new hardware. The new guys are "strong in the ways of the fold"

















ya got to get some new hardware but I have just about maxed the oil rig so that will mean new mb cpu ram and gpus (and more breakers as I have hit the max power draw







) my wallet is going to kill me


----------



## PCCstudent

I can't understand it, no one asked what kind of cake I wanted, OH it is for my "made 2 million points" party, it is today.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup thats true PCC







i have my eye out


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


I can't understand it, no one asked what kind of cake I wanted, OH it is for my "made 2 million points" party, it is today.


I can make a killer chocolate cake from scratch (even frosting from scratch). My grammies recipe...course it would never make it to Arizona


----------



## [CyGnus]

Aqualoon please do, make sure you send a slice here to PT hehehhe i have 380k pts to go wooot wooot


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I can make a killer chocolate cake from scratch (even frosting from scratch). My grammies recipe...course it would never make it to Arizona










Of course you can make chocolate cake; you're a woman.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Decided I couldn't wait for the GTX 480's so I bought a GTX 295








Unfortunately it didn't come with chocolate cake.


----------



## zodac




----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Of course you can make chocolate cake; you're a woman.









See, I was gonna go there and say 'Whaddya mean you cant convince your old friends from the [H] forums etc to come join us for the Chimp Challenge? UR A GIRL!', but I figured 'nah, that wouldn't go over well here, riiiiiight? I wont go there..'


----------



## Aqualoon

LOL!

I'll see what I can do, most of them are locals so I have to bribe them with beer...easy enough tho!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
LOL!

I'll see what I can do, most of them are locals so I have to bribe them with beer...easy enough tho!

Beer + folding females = win.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
See, I was gonna go there and say 'Whaddya mean you cant convince your old friends from the [H] forums etc to come join us for the Chimp Challenge? UR A GIRL!', but I figured 'nah, that wouldn't go over well here, riiiiiight? I wont go there..'










We're a family here, we can say stuff like that.









We don't mean it. 'She's' not really a girl.


----------



## Aqualoon

Trust me, been on [H] and Anandtech for over 6 years now, I've heard it all


----------



## zodac

So what you're saying is, we need to up out game?

You got it!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So what you're saying is, we need to up out game?

You got it!










Bring it


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Bring it


Is that a fermi in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?

Owait...


----------



## zodac

Surely you can do better than that.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









Surely you can do better than that.


Sure can!

Nice shoes... wanna fold?


----------



## Aqualoon

Fail Bernie, complete and total fail


----------



## zodac

Maybe you should take a break for a while.


----------



## Aqualoon

I'm outta here in 5


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I'm outta here in 5










That's what she said??

And how exactly is 'Nice shoes.. wanna fold?' fail? That should be the slogan for the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Is that a fermi in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?

Owait...


I was mostly referring to this ^^


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I was mostly referring to this ^^


heh, yeah...

HOLY --- uhhh what is that wire and why is it hitting that fan! brb..


----------



## markt

Seems everthing is running well finally, adding 2 cards in the near future....


----------



## Chaos Assasson

letting my pc fold while i am home this weekend for Easter gonna see how it does folding for around 72hrs strait i bumped the fan speed up to 65% so heat shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## PCCstudent

Chaos, I would love to add practicaly any version of a 200 series card to the farm, you will do well.

The nerve of those Stanford guys, the actually sent me an a1, how can this be, don't THEY know that since I am a "2 million man" I am protected (it is in my contract somewhere) from getting a1's. I think I send this to the legal department, zodac take note.


----------



## SgtHop

I have 4.6 million and I'm running an a1 on my laptop as we speak. Get used to it, they're still out there, lol.


----------



## PCCstudent

There is something that is bothering me and perhaps I can find help here







I am seeing many posts from ATI people appearing in the folding forum. One of the main reasons I started folding was that people actualy respected the idea of "seperation of the good from the bad" things are surely taking paths better left untaken







OK it is just a joke


----------



## Chaos Assasson

im feeling for my next build of getting another GTS 250 but when i get this other computer i have fixed i will put my old 9600 GT in it to hopefully get an extra 3k ppd from it.


----------



## Schoat333

I just made it to 71,122 pts, and the top 1,500.


----------



## PCCstudent

grats, Schoat.


----------



## Magus2727

Keep it going... I am about to break into the top 1000 before the start of the week...


----------



## zodac

Argh, I think my card's starting to die on me again.









All WUs have been crashing (even 353s) and Evga won't change my shader clocks any more.

Time to break out the WD-40 again...


----------



## SgtHop

WD...40? For a graphics card? Explain this silliness.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Argh, I think my card's starting to die on me again.









All WUs have been crashing (even 353s) and Evga won't change my shader clocks any more.

Time to break out the WD-40 again...


Could it be due to the hammer you where using in the effort of overclock the dell??


----------



## zodac

Last time I heard this sort of clicking sound it was my fan. Someone commented that it might be my bearings going, and recommeneded some lubricant. I didn't have any, so i used some WD-40.

Similar noise now, and GPU is failing again, so I assume it's the same issue (ie, fan crapping out, GPU getting too hot).

See, it's scientifical-like.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Could it be due to the hammer you where using in the effort of overclock the dell??


Nah, I was hitting the CPU then, but that's fine.


----------



## SgtHop

I heard that WD is really bad for that kinda stuff. You want to use a lubricant like triflow, which works in a different way. WD-40 is technically a water displacer (hence WD), so it will ruin things like bearings.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I heard that WD is really bad for that kinda stuff. You want to use a lubricant like triflow, which works in a different way. WD-40 is technically a water displacer (hence WD), so it will ruin things like bearings.


My GPU literally wouldn't run for more than 5 minutes at one stage, but some shots of WD-40, and it's been fine for 4 months.

I don't see the harm in using it again, but if you're saying the science is against me... maybe I'll think twice.














(<-- See? Twice.)


----------



## SgtHop

You can use lubricant on it, it's just that WD-40 isn't the right kind. Something about the type of oils in the WD. Don't remember what it said, so whatev, lol.

But, what did your double thinking tell you?


----------



## JohnDProb

....

ill be in the top 900 by the end of this month if not the top 800


----------



## zodac

That my folding's been down for ~2 days now, and I want to get back at any cost. I'm going to go ahead with WD-40 (because that's what I've got right now). It worked once so I'm just gonna hope it works again. If it ruins the fan, I guess I'll get a new cooler.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I guess at this point it would give you a good reason to grab a new card, should this one die all together.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Yeah, I guess at this point it would give you a good reason to grab a new card, should this one die all together.

That too, I guess.







I wouldn't mind a nice 275.


----------



## SgtHop

That would be good. That would be good indeed. Should get you around twice the PPD that you get now.

Also, while I'm here, 2000th post.


----------



## zodac

Right, guess I'll go do that in the morning. I think this is my worst day points-wise in 6/7 months.









Gratz on the 2k posts though.









(Good god, my Trash Talking sucks.)


----------



## SgtHop

Mine too. Here, let me try.

I'm glad your card is about to die. Not that you would have passed me anyways! *Insert evil laugh.*

How'd I do? Do I win something?


----------



## zodac

I'm just one of many folders you'll need to defeat. But if it makes you feel better, you just crushed my soul.

Well done, a big improvement.


----------



## SgtHop

I can't defeat them unless I get more money. And I can't get more money unless I actually win the prize drawings.
wink wink

But thank you, soul crushing was what I was going for.


----------



## zodac

Mmmm, prize drawings. I hope there's an exception and Editors are in the draw for the CC prizes.


----------



## Magus2727

I just have my fingers crossed for the March prize drawing... I might have to start donating Plasma as my folding fund... every 3 months buy a new 5970......


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I just have my fingers crossed for the March prize drawing... I might have to start donating Plasma as my folding fund... every 3 months buy a new 5970......

Yeah, the "donation" system over here means we don't get any cash.


----------



## PCCstudent

Section 37726, Line 1 of the CC Rule book. "OCN staff members and their entire familys, be they here on this Earth or elsewhere, are inelegible for cash prizes", they are required to work extra shifts though, gotta read that rule book.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, the "donation" system over here means we don't get any cash.










we get compensated for time and travel... the plasma is "donated"...


----------



## zodac

I lost that book.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Section 37726, Line 1 of the CC Rule book. "OCN staff members and their entire familys, be they here on this Earth or elsewhere, are inelegible for cash prizes", they are required to work extra shifts though, gotta read that rule book.


LOL! PCC = teh win

All you guys are going down tho once I get my GTX 470 with my 250GTS and an x6...srsly, going DOWN!


----------



## Magus2727

try finding a light weight lube from Royal Purple... possibly Power steering or something in a small container. gear oil would be best but only comes in a qrt. It has some amazing stuff in it that will last a long time, and will take the heat unlike WD-40.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Aqualoon you are making me to reveal my surprise if you keep it like that.... but lets say that no even 2 470 would do to bet me


----------



## zodac

As long as they're folding during the CC, I'll take that hit.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
try finding a light weight lube from Royal Purple... possibly Power steering or something in a small container. gear oil would be best but only comes in a qrt. It has some amazing stuff in it that will last a long time, and will take the heat unlike WD-40.

Power steering fluid eh? I might have some of that...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Aqualoon you are making me to reveal my surprise if you keep it like that.... but lets say that no even 2 470 would do to bet me









9x i7 rigs? Aha! I knew it!


----------



## JohnDProb

everyone having the same picture is making me insane.....


----------



## [CyGnus]

Master Zodac what about that 9800 its alive and shining? or....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JohnDProb* 
everyone having the same picture is making me insane.....

Switch your one and it'll all make sense.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Master Zodac what about that 9800 its alive and shining? or....









Uninstalled Evga Precision and running at stock, and it hasn't crashed yet (12% into a 353). I'll fix the fan tomorrow and OC it again, then report back.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
Aqualoon you are making me to reveal my surprise if you keep it like that.... but lets say that no even 2 470 would do to bet me









...

Dual Xeons with 480s in SLI in 10 machines...isn't it?


----------



## [CyGnus]

would be nice but very No to that hehehe only 1 CPU in the new rig but i am keeping this one too!








little hint my mach2 is almost modded for 1366 hehehe and r404a calibrated as well


----------



## Aqualoon

I have a few sleeper machines yet that I haven't mentioned, have to keep somethings a secret.


----------



## technoredneck95

Ok, I am trying to access my [email protected] work over my network but it continues to tell me I do not have permission. I am already sharing one work file and forget what I had to do to get it to work. Can someone tell me a few things to check to get it up and running.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Here she is so far it lacks a little work though... just don't have time for everything....









yes,yes i know i have to tiddy up the garage lol








PS: Aqualoon made me reveal one of my secrets


----------



## Chaos Assasson

is the other secret a system on a dfi lan party ut


----------



## [CyGnus]

nahhh that was a old board that i had. This prommy is for socket 1366 i am doing the evap now a little tricky but its going


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Ok, I am trying to access my [email protected] work over my network but it continues to tell me I do not have permission. I am already sharing one work file and forget what I had to do to get it to work. Can someone tell me a few things to check to get it up and running.


I've got the computers at home set up in a HomeGroup, and it's as simple as rightclicking the folder> Share with> HomeGroup.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Here she is so far it lacks a little work though... just don't have time for everything....









yes,yes i know i have to tiddy up the garage lol








PS: Aqualoon made me reveal one of my secrets











Ghetto cooling!









I notice you haven't told us what hardware's running there.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ghetto cooling!









I notice you haven't told us what hardware's running there.











That is not a computer.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


That is not a computer.










Some phase change cooling yoke right? It's going to be running on something.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Some phase change cooling yoke right? It's going to be running on something.


petro?









It's late here, I'm probably not going to understand what you are saying, lol.

I'm sorry


----------



## zodac

Ahh, don't worry. I guess I just don't have a clue what that it then.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well the project is going well the evap is almost done now i have to wait for my Asus Rampage Extreme 2 arrival to start making the retention kit for it. Mean while i will begin painting it black and put it all nice and pretty. Will tell you guys temps after finishing the all circuit (evap and block not done yet). But i am aiming for something like -60ÂºC with CPU idle maybe -45 full load. Also this project is for 24/7 that is the reason why is taking so long I do not want more then 40db the less the better









Zodac what would a i7 at 6GHz pull in PPD? hehehe


----------



## zodac

6 Ghz, eh? ~100 million billion PPD I think.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am very excited with this project also have to think something extreme for the card's i will be running there to my 8800GT alpha dog already Vmoded but it is on stock cooling. I was thinking on WC and use the Prommy Rad as well heheh that would do some kind of a chiller. Lets see if i can manage the isolation in more then 1 card..... cause of the space it takes... i am gathering some funds for the GTX480 as well but i just cant do it all at once







( this project is already at 400€ and just for the CPU)


----------



## zodac

How much longer until it's up, do you think?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well a good while cause i only ordered the board yet. I am still lacking CPU and MEM i have a old IDE drive for windows and a TX 650w here. But i am running short on cash right now

Zodac other thing whats up with these 472 gpu wus? I have been getting these since yesterday they come in burst very bad PPD


----------



## [CyGnus]

some more pics for you guys, latter tonight i will post the progress maybe i have it finished




































what do you guys think?

PS: Well about the CPU i am really with some doubts w3520 i7 930 or the i7 950? The multiplier is well appreciated here since is phase change...

PS2: Alright just finished the sleeve and block only lacks the backplate for the board. I will start painting and giving it that touch we know hehehe


----------



## [CyGnus]

woooot woooot!


----------



## Erick Silver

Why am I getting GROMACS? Christ these things take forever!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am with no luck too I am getting A3's of 2k pts only







were are those 2.9/3k wus... and my GPU's are getting these 472 that work in burst and take fore ever to complete... what a day...


----------



## PCCstudent

Eric, what do you mean GROMACS (yes I know the acroynym) all my normal Version 2.17 a3's also come with GROMACS mentioned somewhere in the log. Now if you said "why am I getting these a1's they take for ever" it would be clear what you are saying.


----------



## PCCstudent

Cy, they are only worth 2K because of how long you are taking to complete them. Work the bonus formula and see how much you would get if you finished the WU in just 1 minute.

Yesterday we worked the formula on the worst paying a3 and with just 1 minute to spare and the bonus was 194 points, I would like to work the formula the other way and see what you get if you complete this "worst case a3" in just 1 minute, I bet it would be great. Then I would have two points and could figure the slope of the line (at this time I conclude that bonus points are linear, lets see).


----------



## [CyGnus]

SMP2Calculator the worst is 6013 so that being said and applying 1min TPF the wu gives 4578pts but here at 3.9GHz it's doing 4min54


----------



## PCCstudent

Cy, not 1 min TPF but 1 min to finish the complete WU (this is a theoretical exercise)


----------



## Furious Porkchop

May be replacing my 5770 with 2 or 3 GTX275's. That is if I don't buy anything from Hell Scream..


----------



## [CyGnus]

ohhh, that would be insane


----------



## PCCstudent

Yeah but figure out what the bonus would be for me, do you need a TPF figure to use that calculator you mention?


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


ohhh, that would be insane










It'd also be insane if I could complete half my -bigadv WU's. But I just lost another one last night at 76%.


----------



## PCCstudent

Good perspective there Porkchop.


----------



## [CyGnus]

PCC yes the minimum would be 1sec tpf that would do 1min40 for wu







from there just do a simple math like this:
1sec TPF does a total of 35.462pts in the worst A3 Wu (6013) so:
100s x 35.422 = 3546200 / 60 = 59.103pts
Is this what you were after?


----------



## MrBalll

Another bigadv bites the dust.








As did the 30 people I jumped after finishing it.


----------



## [CyGnus]

LOL keep them coming MrBall







when it's time i reveal the power of my Secret weapon by the way it's almost finished! I post a pic later today


----------



## MrBalll

Can't wait for the pic. Kind of scares me with the pictures I've seen so far. Very curious as to what CPU it will be going on...or GPU.


----------



## [CyGnus]

This kit is for CPU LGA1366 so i have to pick one but i am aiming to W3520 they seem pretty good. I ran a test today and it was showing -67ÂºC in the evap so i think it is very good







now i am waiting for it to fully dry ( painted black) and attach the lcd screen to see temps heheheh


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
This kit is for CPU LGA1366 so i have to pick one but i am aiming to W3520 they seem pretty good. I ran a test today and it was showing *-67ÂºC* in the evap so i think it is very good







now i am waiting for it to fully dry ( painted black) and attach the lcd screen to see temps heheheh









can i please has your phase change? i really want sub zero temps so i can overclock further


----------



## [CyGnus]

i sell a few around here in Portugal but not as extreme as this one because of the price. I made a few capable of -20Âºc at full load and only put out 33dba i don know about shipping over there but if you want one i can see what can do for you









wait for the picture later today i think you all will be pleased by the looks of it


----------



## SgtHop

GX2s have arrived. I think I'm actually going to make my computer capable of play games, instead of just having a hodgepodge of graphics cards that do things sometimes.

It should be sexy.


----------



## [CyGnus]

for gaming you would be better off with another GTX260 and Sli them then a GX2 i do not like that VGA i had too many problems with mine.... wish you the best of luck


----------



## SgtHop

I have 2 GX2s and a 275 for PhysX. Not just 1 GX2.

Also, my 260 is sold.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Woow in that case quad SLI will be best for sure!


----------



## [CyGnus]

From what i am seeing a i7 950 with a prommy is not bad at all this pic is NOT mine just for you guys to have a look at what an i7 at -40ÂºC can do


----------



## PCCstudent

So max points on a 6013 a3 completed in what we all agree is just a theoretical setting would be 59,103 pts. (watch whey you use a period when you mean to use a comma Cy)

So best is 59,103 pts worst is 194 + base. We could make a chart with a time line and just find the intersect point for points.

In reality I think most a3's are getting done in a low of 5hrs and a high of 9hrs, most peoples hardware probably deliver performance that falls in this range.

Now a 5 hr machine would realy be a screamer and a 9 hr rig is something that most here on OCN could assemble and configure.

5 hr rig definitely a i7 or better and the 9 hr rig would be a 4 core of many different varities but clocked at 3.6 or so (my 550Be at 3.6 delivers sub 9 hr performance)

Sub 9hr probably not possible on any type of dual core unless clocked up to a speed that is not possible with "common" techniques.


----------



## [CyGnus]

A dual core does 14-16h at best my E8400 @ 4.6GHz did 16h something....
PCC i think the chart is possible but there are too many variables in play... CPU speed, Mem speed and timings the chipset used FSB freq. All give different time lines. But we do not need an exact chart just one basic but then again for what purpose? Please explain


----------



## PCCstudent

The need is to get another tool to use when people ask if their equipment is performing correctly or points are being recorded correctly. Myself I was quite suprised that there was an immediate reduction in bonus points from the first mintue on.

When someone posts "I have this equipment and this OC and I am working this WU and HFM reports this ppd, is it correct?" we can go to OUR chart and give OUR feelings.

The more we explore the inner workings of this program the more questions that will both be presented and answered. I don't want to leave ALL up to Stanford and HFM, I want to do some exploration on my own (with your help, and others), who knows what we will find?


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup agreed if you need help in anything just ask








My project is finished and here is the result of it:










what do you guys think?


----------



## zodac

Looks pretty sleek. I love the subtle switch at the front. To think that will be responsible for a highly OC'd i7 (or whatever CPU you end up using).


----------



## [CyGnus]

hehehe yup it will be an i7 maybe a 950







my objective is 6GHz lets see how that goes i still have to do the back plate for the extreme II that arrives tomorrow


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Eric, what do you mean GROMACS (yes I know the acroynym) all my normal Version 2.17 a3's also come with GROMACS mentioned somewhere in the log. Now if you said "why am I getting these a1's they take for ever" it would be clear what you are saying.


I keep getting these 6023 projects. They are maddening. So bloody slow! Not to mention my stats are all over the place. Folding Stats Profile. Graph is all over the place.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
I keep getting these 6023 projects. They are maddening. So bloody slow! Not to mention my stats are all over the place. Folding Stats Profile. Graph is all over the place.

You are probably not using smp folding.

My e2180 @ 3.2 gets 2-3K, my g80 gets 3-4k a day'

Your rig should be getting a few thousand a day not in the 100's

You need to download the appropriate smp clients from the high performance page:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


----------



## nolonger

I have discovered the perfect balance in temperature for my room is running my Core i5 650 at 4GHz. Seems like it'll be running that 'till summer.


----------



## PCCstudent

Cy that machine is definitly "X" rated, it looks so devious.


----------



## [CyGnus]

thanks







now i have to get the lacking hardware (CPU and DDR3 KIT) already have the board, HDD and PSU.

I spent a lot in this project, and had some issues i blew up the first compressor, then the integrated circuit for it was kind of stupid had to get another, had a few oil leeks and finally some trouble in getting the R404a for the mod. I spent more or less 400€ in this and 1 month of work but i think it is worth it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
You are probably not using smp folding.

My e2180 @ 3.2 gets 2-3K, my g90 gets 3-4k a day'

Your rig should be getting a few thousand a day not in the 100's

You need to download the appropriate smp clients from the high performance page:
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


Project 6023 is an a3 WU. It's possible that he hasn't completed 10 a3s yet though; the WUs submitted don't look like normal a3s.


----------



## Erick Silver

I am using the 6.29 beta And yes I do have the "-smp" after the shortcut.


----------



## Erick Silver

where do I find out how many of those a3 WU I ahve completed?


----------



## PCCstudent

erick, do you notice in you [email protected] log righ after the line "thank you for your contribution.... well thenext line says "number of units completed" this is a rough guide (could be off by any that failed)

OK Cy, you are telling me that machine you posted picture of is for real?

Cy clear this "tripple channel RAM" question of mine up. Is it called "tripple channel" because it is instaled in multiples of 3? If I put 6gb of DDR3 (1333mhz) in my ASUS P6X58D Preminum mobo (sorry zodac) will this "trip" it into tripple channel mode? It is the same RAM I use for dual channel operation, just a different amount


----------



## cyanmcleod

correct


----------



## Erick Silver

Yeah it says 18 WU Completed. I am now getting 1k+ PPD. WOW.


----------



## PCCstudent

eric, what kind of numbers appear in your EOC updates?


----------



## [CyGnus]

PCC yup that is it 3x2Gb or 6x2Gb for triple channel


----------



## MrBalll

[CyGnus] I got my GPUs one strap under yours. I was 29 minutes into the ATITool Artifact tool and was going to stop at 30 minutes, but then I hit an artifact.








But I will try and get as close as I can.

But man the PPD boost is _amazing_ vs the 1404 stock PPD.


----------



## PCCstudent

Cy, I told you about my 275 and how I can't move shaders over 1441 before UNSTABLE_MACHINE. I know you are in the 1600's any tips? (probably experemint with the other clocks is all) or is XFX just a bad overclocker?

It is rock solid at 1441 and below which is why I don't mess with it much, it is my most stable producer but only about 9Kppd.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Cy, I told you about my 275 and how I can't move shaders over 1441 before UNSTABLE_MACHINE. I know you are in the 1600's any tips? (probably experemint with the other clocks is all) or is XFX just a bad overclocker?

It is rock solid at 1441 and below which is why I don't mess with it much, it is my most stable producer but only about 9Kppd.

Eh, nothing really you can do with it. XFX does overclock well. It's just that every card is different. Cy's are at 1600 like you said but mine won't seem to get past the 1585 area. His are OC'ed that high because BFG picked the best GPUs out of a batch and labeled them as the OCX version.

Not sure if you used a guide or not, but if you didn't I recommend this one.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Cy, I told you about my 275 and how I can't move shaders over 1441 before UNSTABLE_MACHINE. I know you are in the 1600's any tips? (probably experemint with the other clocks is all) or is XFX just a bad overclocker?

It is rock solid at 1441 and below which is why I don't mess with it much, it is my most stable producer but only about 9Kppd.


You are on the right track. Try something like 612/----/1007.


----------



## SgtHop

It may just be that you're at your cards' limit. From what you've said, you don't have an OC card, which means your core is binned lower.

But, like I've said before, do not assume all chips OC the same. They don't. No two units are created equal.


----------



## hertz9753

Since I fold for TPU, would it be ok to post here?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
eric, what kind of numbers appear in your EOC updates?

Heres the link as of 642am Eastern Time Zone(me)


----------



## [CyGnus]

PCC my GTX's have theses clocks at default: 710/1566/1242 and i just push the shaders to 1620 more gives me an error too. Like said before not all Overclock the same something happens with CPU's not all are the same its a matter of luck. But the 196.34b help a little i only can do 1620 with these with others i have to stay at 1586....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


Since I fold for TPU, would it be ok to post here?


We won't hurt you (too much).









Welcome to OCN.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We won't hurt you (too much).









Welcome to OCN.










I second that!


----------



## Aqualoon

Gah, my PPD is so going to be messed up today. Yesterday afternoon I installed a program, it didn't run correctly and froze up my system. Uninstalled it and since then I've had random BSOD's and my DVD drive won't open. Woke up this morning to see that my PC reboot itself overnight and wasn't folding and since I have no points being totaled at the 9am checkpoint I'm guessing that it BSOD'd again.

Last time I go out on a limb and try a new program I haven't heard of before


----------



## zodac

You know, if you don't name it, some of us might download it as well.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Gah, my PPD is so going to be messed up today. Yesterday afternoon I installed a program, it didn't run correctly and froze up my system. Uninstalled it and since then I've had random BSOD's and my DVD drive won't open. Woke up this morning to see that my PC reboot itself overnight and wasn't folding and since I have no points being totaled at the 9am checkpoint I'm guessing that it BSOD'd again.

Last time I go out on a limb and try a new program I haven't heard of before









Similar think happend to me a few nights ago after getting my computer up and running again, forgot to remove the 30 min sleep that windows goes into by default. Woke up and there was no points...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


where do I find out how many of those a3 WU I ahve completed?


Just go to Stanford's website, copy your passkey and see how many WU's you've submitted.


----------



## Erick Silver

42 WUs. Just over 10,000 points. Ranked 2569. You old guys better move it!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Erik that's the spirit!!!


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL I am a folding Machine. The more I fold the more they have to work with. That and I want my Postbit. Bloody hell its a pain to get one. Gotta be in the top 1500 folders. I am cranking 24/7, even while playing WoW! I need to get this folding farm up. Its a Athlon 64 X2 (B) 4000+ 2.1 GHz on a Asus M2NC51-AR Mobo with 2 GB (2 x 1 GB) PC2-5300. I think thats a relativley decent Folder. I need a case and a cooler for it. Mainly a cooler. I could prolly just leave it out of the case for a bit. But with cats around(4 of them) I dunno.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


LOL I am a folding Machine. The more I fold the more they have to work with. That and I want my Postbit. Bloody hell its a pain to get one. Gotta be in the top 1500 folders. I am cranking 24/7, even while playing WoW!


It's a great feeling when you break the 1500 barrier, even more so when you get down into triple digits


----------



## Chaos Assasson

its a pita trying to bread into the top 500 im just passing people that are no longer folding but there is like 3k difference in points between each person and its annoying i need another GTS 250


----------



## SgtHop

Wow. All my systems are offline now due to failure and AIDS. This will not make good for my PPD.

I think I need to kill them with fire.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup i know what you mean my 2 million are taking for ever! maybe more 8/10days


----------



## zodac

Yeah, my 2mil should have been here a month ago!

I think it got lost in the mail.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
its a pita trying to bread into the top 500 im just passing people that are no longer folding but there is like 3k difference in points between each person and its annoying i need another GTS 250









2.6 days.... just sayin


----------



## Chaos Assasson

whats the current best price/ppd card i was looking at the GPU PPD spreadsheet and the GT 240 on there was netting some nice ppd but it has a 200-500 MHz shader oc on it i wish we had more people with a plethora of folding cards so we could have a better list.


----------



## [CyGnus]

The list is growing we just have to contribute in every way we can for making it even better


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 







2.6 days.... just sayin









ill let you pass me because you are i7 folding and i am only gpu folding on my GTS 250


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


ill let you pass me because you are i7 folding and i am only gpu folding on my GTS 250


I guess I could just run my 5850 and catch you at a slower pace, but that could be sad..


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


I guess I could just run my 5850 and catch you at a slower pace, but that could be sad..


i will hopefully be in the top 500 by the CC and i dont fold 24/7 and dosent a 5850 only net ~4.5-5k ppd


----------



## [CyGnus]

chaos less then that...


----------



## CravinR1

your quad would pull at least 4-5k a day if you wanted to add that to your 250


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i will hopefully be in the top 500 by the CC and i dont fold 24/7 and dosent a 5850 only net ~4.5-5k ppd


EOC has you at ~3003 ppd, my 5850 gives me between 4500-5000 ppd...


----------



## slickwilly

I switched from GPU folding to -smp on my Q9550 and even at stock clocks it still gets a nice PPD, here lately I have been running both -smp and GPU2 doesn't seem to slow the -smp client down ether, trying to get in to the top 100 currantly sitting at 276 last I checked

I will fall back some when I start chimping in May


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


your quad would pull at least 4-5k a day if you wanted to add that to your 250


too hot to cpu fold


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


too hot to cpu fold


I had to drop my i7 down to stock clocks as it was getting so dang hot in my room.


----------



## PCCstudent

Too hot to cpu fold? the outlet vent on my 275 is 140F and the outlet air off my Ultra 120 on top of my i7 is just 102F

140F air blowing into the room, that heats thing up


----------



## markt

I have a window unit, solved all my problems in THAT room....


----------



## Chaos Assasson

mt gts 250's max folding temp at the 1890 strap is 65c


----------



## [CyGnus]

I just cleaned my 2 GTX's and swap the TIM MX-3 and 8ÂºC less now they are at 62ÂºC doing 587 the hottest ones!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

after i finish this wu i might see if i can bump it up a few straps


----------



## SgtHop

Hurr. All rigs are still offline for formatting. I'm getting exactly 0ppd right now.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Hope you have them soon back online







that PPD is precious


----------



## PCCstudent

Guys put a temp probe at the outlet vent on the gpu and measure the temp of the air comming out, I guess it is best that this heat is removed from the card, this is the purpose of the cooling system

Sgt, what is "offline for formatting" hope it is not catching.


----------



## SgtHop

Offline for formatting is when I take them offline to format and reinstall Windows, lol. I screwed both of them over when I put my new GPUs in, so I had to kick their asses just to get them to display video.

And, I hope to have them back up tonight. It is precious indeed.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Offline for formatting is when I take them offline to format and reinstall Windows, lol. I screwed both of them over when I put my new GPUs in, so I had to kick their asses just to get them to display video.

And, I hope to have them back up tonight. It is precious indeed.


if it get's you off my radar for a bit I am all for it







on a serous note I am sorry that you are down m8







hope to see you bake up soon









edit post 3000








































































edit 2 this also makes my 293rd post in this thread


----------



## SgtHop

That's quite a few.

But, I've already got my main rig up, waiting for the secondary to finish downloading things so I can steal the internet from it, cause while they're in my room, they share one wifi adapter. Kinda silly, but it's how things are going down.

All GPUs are currently installed, and I'll be putting the drivers on soon, then setting up all my clients, then hopefully that will go full time. Secondary is downloading the contents of my dropbox, which has all the important stuff, and will be going back up later tonight, with extra horsepower.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


That's quite a few.

But, I've already got my main rig up, waiting for the secondary to finish downloading things so I can steal the internet from it, cause while they're in my room, they share one wifi adapter. Kinda silly, but it's how things are going down.

All GPUs are currently installed, and I'll be putting the drivers on soon, then setting up all my clients, then hopefully that will go full time. Secondary is downloading the contents of my dropbox, which has all the important stuff, and will be going back up later tonight, with extra horsepower.


----------



## SgtHop

Quite. Every thing is set and ready, I just need my tubes back, lol.


----------



## markt

How do you like my folding temps with an ac duct directly in the case lol?EDIT nevermind, it was brought to my attention that my temps were "high". Oops.


----------



## SgtHop

Why are two 275s 55 and one 77?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Why are two 275s 55 and one 77?

Center card


----------



## SgtHop

That makes a little sense, but the top card should be running hot too, less it's got a cooler that draws air from other places besides the back of the number 2.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


How do you like my folding temps with an ac duct directly in the case lol?


Wowza, high ambient?

That's hotter than my 295's ever saw.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Wowza, high ambient?

That's hotter than my 295's ever saw.


Damn, where do you live? Arctic circle?


----------



## [CyGnus]

hummm Markt my 2 GTX's are at 62ÂºC stock cooling... maybe you should make a clean up.. remove all that dust swap the tim.... with the AC they should be maybe 40?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


hummm Markt my 2 GTX's are at 62ÂºC stock cooling... maybe you should make a clean up.. remove all that dust swap the tim.... with the AC they should be maybe 40?


The cards are almost brand new. And they are tightly together, they actually were around that temp with 2 in the machine.


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup 3 the heat spreads but they are not to high that midle one is but is normal








Are they OCED what PPD are you getting? my GTX's are at 9/10k each


----------



## Aqualoon

I'm sorry guys, I really am not a Fermi fan so when I saw a good deal on a 5850 Toxic I had to pick it up.

Sorry! No l337 GTX 470 folding PPD for me


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I'm sorry guys, I really am not a Fermi fan so when I saw a good deal on a 5850 Toxic I had to pick it up.

Sorry! No l337 GTX 470 folding PPD for me










lol love my 5850 just wish it could fold its driving me crazy to have my card siting in my random junk drawer


----------



## Chaos Assasson

ok im spec-ing out a hypothetical folding farm build i was thinking
MSI GD-70
Ath II x2
4 GT 240's

questions now what size psu would i need for that and would an 80 gig hdd work as well


----------



## Aqualoon

The GD70 isn't a native SLI board, the hack does work as I know someone on this forum is currently running SLI on it. But in terms of simplicity wouldn't a default SLI board be less of a headache?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


The GD70 isn't a native SLI board, the hack does work as I know someone on this forum is currently running SLI on it. But in terms of simplicity wouldn't a default SLI board be less of a headache?


not going for sli just using the slots for folding this would be a 100% folder and possibly an occasional guest rig

im thinking of GT 220's now since i can find them for $65


----------



## Aqualoon

That's a good price on 220s


----------



## [CyGnus]

The hack is wonderful at least with my X48 running SLI it is







Aqualoon if the deal was good i will not blame you... i would rather see you with a Nvidia card though


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I'm sorry guys, I really am not a Fermi fan so when I saw a good deal on a 5850 Toxic I had to pick it up.

Sorry! No l337 GTX 470 folding PPD for me

Still planning on getting an X6? I'd like to see how well they perform.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Sure they will do well, i am curious on the Fermi PPD but without GPUv3 is kind of pointless.....


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Still planning on getting an X6? I'd like to see how well they perform.

I am, birthday present to myself.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
The hack is wonderful at least with my X48 running SLI it is







Aqualoon if the deal was good i will not blame you... i would rather see you with a Nvidia card though

I do have a GTS 250 that I'm going to try to make work together with the 5850 to fold on.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I am, birthday present to myself.

Me to! It actually is released on my b-day. Just hope gigabyte comes out with a BIOS update soon after the release.


----------



## SgtHop

So, I can't seem to get my GPUs to respond to the -forcegpu flag. All come up unstable as soon as they start, even though I know they're not.

Which is annoying.


----------



## [CyGnus]

is that in the GX2's?


----------



## SgtHop

One GX2 and my 275.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


So, I can't seem to get my GPUs to respond to the -forcegpu flag. All come up unstable as soon as they start, even though I know they're not.

Which is annoying.


Yeah my gx2 was not working with the flags either. Oh well i dont mind using the dummy plugs. Finally got my first -bigadv unit done last night. Looks like im ready to start CHIMPIN!!


----------



## SgtHop

I do because, I don't have any more, lol. So, until I get $30 to buy a couple adapters, I'm going to be down two GPUs.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Me to! It actually is released on my b-day. Just hope gigabyte comes out with a BIOS update soon after the release.

Well, it's going to be 6 days late for my B-day, but close enough where I can splurge and consider it okay because I need to get myself a present!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Aqualoon good luck with that hope it Overclocks good too


----------



## markt

Added yet another gtx260 today....


----------



## [CyGnus]

I made a deal today 2 8800GT for 75â‚¬







to add to my 3rd 8800 can't wait to get my new Rig up hehehe 3 8800GT plus i7 prommy cooled in my Rampage etreme II


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


I made a deal today 2 8800GT for 75â‚¬







to add to my 3rd 8800 can't wait to get my new Rig up hehehe 3 8800GT plus i7 prommy cooled in my Rampage etreme II










Will that i7 be exclusively for folding?


----------



## [CyGnus]

MrBall yes along with the 3 8800 vmoded with a custom water chiller i will try to keep them at 10/15ÂºC i do not want to worry about condensation with them and at the same time pull the max MHz i can off them, i am rising more money for the i7 and DDR3 kit so i made this prommy to sell here in Portugal pretty much like mine (side by side mine is the black one) very similar mine is doing -67ÂºC and this one -61ÂºC same thing in end result's the difference is the gas used. Mine dos not scale as fast as the other with full load


















With this i make a few extra € so lets see if i can put the rig together in time for CC2010 but i am lacking the DDR3 kit i was thinking in the i7 950 but i don't know here it costs 520€ the multiplier is very important with prommy since i will be limited by the CPU here....


----------



## Erick Silver

I am not a happy camper. I went from Rank 2549 to rank 2552 in 24 hours!!! What is going on??? I am trying to break 1500 not go backwards!! Bugger!


----------



## Magus2727

only need 30K more points to be in top 1000!!! Yea!!! So Close I can taste it!.... sad thing is when I prioritize it to active users I am in the top 500.... Why have people stopped Folding???

Also I am thinking on making a cool decal for my car and Jeep of the folding icon... Its what happens when I am board at work... I make stickers.


----------



## PCCstudent

Cy, can you explain what you mean when you use the term "prommy cooled"? is this a shortened name for a cooling technique? I hope my question does not result in a "face palm"


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Cy, can you explain what you mean when you use the term "prommy cooled"? is this a shortened name for a cooling technique? I hope my question does not result in a "face palm"









It is a brand of phase change cooling. I believe he shortened Prometeia to prommy, based on the pictures hes posted.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

hey, i just started yesterday. is there anythink i need to do, except run the client and hfm? Also can some explain these to me: PPD-7648, whats that mean







credit 587







, tpf 6- my guess is time per fold







and lastly, iter/sec? whats an iter


----------



## [CyGnus]

MrBall is right prommy is short for prometeia (Phase change cooling sub zero temps)


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
is there anythink i need to do, except run the client and hfm? Also can some explain these to me: PPD-7648, whats that mean







credit 587







, tpf 6- my guess is time per fold







and lastly, iter/sec? whats an iter

No, just run those two and you're good.

PPD is your Points Per Day.
Credit is the amount of points you will receive for that particular work unit.
TPR is Time Per Frame, or how long it take to complete a % of that work unit.
Iter/Sec is the iterations per second.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

and how can i check my personal points? thanks for the reply on the ?'s btw


----------



## MrBalll

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/

Type you folding name on the left side.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

oh so if its chimpin, im not getting personal credit, so my first units ever are for Chimpin!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
and how can i check my personal points? thanks for the reply on the ?'s btw

Put your name in here. If you only just started though, give it a few (3-6) hours to update first.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
oh so if its chimpin, im not getting personal credit, so my first units ever are for Chimpin!

Yep. You can fold under your own name for April (and the April Foldathon), then switch the client names to OCNChimpin in May.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

oops i already had it as OCNChimpin *blushes* what a noob


----------



## Magus2727

Wife just got notice of being laid off... looks like the Phenom X6 and second Videocard will have to wait..... That just means I need to setup more remote connections.... What happens if you have two clients with the same machine ID?


----------



## zodac

On the same rig? Just an errors saying the client is already running.

And sorry to hear about your wife's job.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

how do i change my name, so i get the points instead of OCNChimpin for this month?


----------



## zodac

On the GPU client, rightclick the system tray icon> Configure> Username.

For SMP, check the bottom of the first post (step 6) here.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

sp i changed about halfway through a unit, does that matter? will this unit go to Chimpin or to my new username, will it matter that i changed halfway through a unit?


----------



## zodac

I think it goes to the username it started with...









Very possible that I'm wrong though.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

nah your right, it finished that one and changed the name when it started the next. fact day! screw apples i wanna learn! lol that was dumb


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think it goes to the username it started with... :thinking


Probably true since the fahlog starts off with your name and team number.


----------



## PCCstudent

Is the OCN Chimpin account even collecting points yet? the CC doesn't start until May


----------



## zodac

Yep, 30k average according to EOC.







Some people just put OCNChimpin in straight away. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Magus2727

Guess it makes it easy, dont have to worry about forgetting to change over...


----------



## PCCstudent

So are you saying we can start building our CC points right now? wasn't this supposed to be a competition over a set time period?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

do we start or not?


----------



## Magus2727

I am sure the points that the name has at time of starting will be what is the starting point. It already has enough WU's for bonus points so there is no need to fold under it untill it starts.. which I dont think it has be decided yet.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

okely dokely, thanks for the info


----------



## MistaBernie

CC starts in May. We dont have a date yet. There's an entire thread about the CC that would have answered this. It's not over a set period of time, it's a race to a (currently undetermined) amount of points starting at a certain time (thus, what will likely happen is that either they'll just note how many points we have, add the goal to that and that's what we have to get to, or they'll have all the teams start new names zero'd out, which in reality wouldn't make sense.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Aw my stats don't show up in the individual search it says about being in the top 2000 on my team which im guessing is the OCN team number, *cries* i gotta check to see who has my number 2000 spot, im coming to get you, whoever you are!
EDIT: i just tried to find the list, no luck, can any one help me find it, or tell me if i was incorrect in my statement about personal user stats showing up?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


Aw my stats don't show up in the individual search it says about being in the top 2000 on my team which im guessing is the OCN team number, *cries* i gotta check to see who has my number 2000 spot, im coming to get you, whoever you are!
EDIT: i just tried to find the list, no luck, can any one help me find it, or tell me if i was incorrect in my statement about personal user stats showing up?


What name are you folding under?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


So are you saying we can start building our CC points right now? wasn't this supposed to be a competition over a set time period?


The officials will check our points tally at the start, then check it against every update. So if we make 5million points on OCNChimpin between now and May, we'll still start from 0 for the CC.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


What name are you folding under?


SuperSmurf


----------



## zodac

Here you go.









You'll probably show up on EOC in 20 minutes.


----------



## Magus2727

depending on when you started folding it takes up to 24-36 hours before your name appears after the first WU is completed.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Here you go.









You'll probably show up on EOC in 20 minutes.










? what







whered that come from, how did you do that?


----------



## zodac

I is special?

But if you use Fahmon, it contains a link to your Stanford stats directly. EOC updates from the Stanford stats, and updates every 3 hours. So in 15 more minutes, your stats should show up on EOC.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

hmmm. folding editor i see... is there a advantage to fahmon/ whats the difference?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
? what







whered that come from, how did you do that?

... there are two different sites (that I know of) that work well for looking at your stats. The link given is the page from Stanford that is updated hourly. EOC site builds a data base off that site by getting all of stanfords data on a 3 hour basis. Since EOC builds a data base it will take longer to get built in their system then just the raw numbers on Stanfords site.


----------



## zodac

HFM shows the bonus points for SMP folding, while Fahmon doesn't. Fahmon looks nicer though, and I know the PPD my Pentium D makes so I don't need HFM.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

im only gpu folding


----------



## zodac

Wha!!!









But we have a Fahmon guide for you nonetheless.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

... im lost







which would be best for my particular application?


----------



## Magus2727

Both.... the CPU will not do alot but it will still fold. and with the GTX card your not going to be taking clocks from the CPU like teh ATi cards do.

Zodac has an awesome how to for windows 7 and SMP folding


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i dont intend on CPU folding so i should just stick with HFM?


----------



## zodac

If you will not SMP fold (definitely), go with Fahmon. Looks nicer and is easier to work with.


----------



## Magus2727

Got to ask but why no CPU? as far as the client used to monitor its a mater of preference. I got HFM installed and I dont do any of the fancy remote monitoring so it does not matter to me. I think Fahomn works better if you are tyring to remotely see how your folding clients are working.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Got to ask but why no CPU? as far as the client used to monitor its a mater of preference. I got HFM installed and I dont do any of the fancy remote monitoring so it does not matter to me. I think Fahomn works better if you are tyring to remotely see how your folding clients are working.

Ahh crap. I was meant to write the remote monitoring part for HFM today.









I guess I'll add it to the list of things to do tomorrow.


----------



## Magus2727

wasent some one on here (might have been you) going to create a FTP site that people on the OCN could use if they dont have there own?


----------



## zodac

Didn't hear about that, so it wasn't me...

MrBalll gave me a nice run through of a way to get it set up, so I'll install HFM and get some nice pictures taken tomorrow. I do quite enjoy the remote monitoing ability of HFM; very impressive.

More to come soon.


----------



## Magus2727

I will look forward to that update.


----------



## Magus2727

There you are!!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508538

Yea... I am finaly passing people who are activly folding....


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

whait what all i saw was pretty colors! what does it all mean! /CAPS


----------



## zodac

Green are the people you're going to pass (with an extimated over take), and red (if they show up) are the people who are going to catch up to you.

Plenty of other stats available too (daily/weekly/monthly graphs), and teams stats as well.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

sweet! now i see why theres a friendly trash talking page lol


----------



## PCCstudent

OK,I admit I am a little dense so I ask, If I fold now under CC name then my personal log drops, why would I want to do that if it won't even help the CC numbers?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
OK,I admit I am a little dense so I ask, If I fold now under CC name then my personal log drops, why would I want to do that if it won't even help the CC numbers?

You DONT NEED TO FOLD for OCNCHIMPIN YET. There's absolutely no benefit. Wait until we get info about the start date.


----------



## louze001

I switched a couple of my clients over just to be ready. The points are already starting to flow in.







http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=449639


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

wow i am blowing past people last update 3hrs ago i was ranked 4032 now im 
Quote:



3,565 SuperSmurf


 wait i think thats team, am i my own team? .... *jingle*and thats how i became my own grandpa... name that movie


----------



## Chaos Assasson

im gonna try to set up smp folding tomorrow to see if i will be able to handle it for the cc


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well im back and with all these new yate loon fans im folding at 3.3 ghz with both gpus with temps of 37c or lower on the cpu and 55-60 on the 5870 and 65-70c on the 8800gt. I will say thier noisy but im used to it always got the tv on or headphones on.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


wow i am blowing past people last update 3hrs ago i was ranked 4032 now im wait i think thats team, am i my own team? .... *jingle*and thats how i became my own grandpa... name that movie


Team rank, and Project (global) rank.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

so... is it mine or ours? 2,961-SuperSmurf


----------



## zodac

• 2,961 is your place in OCN's team.
• You're 284,165th in the whole Folding project.
• The OCN team is 8th in the world.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
wow i am blowing past people last update 3hrs ago i was ranked 4032 now im wait i think thats team, am i my own team? .... *jingle*and thats how i became my own grandpa... name that movie

I don't know what movie, but Futurama made that reference, Fry and team traveled to the past and Fry become his own grandpa!

Oh another note, been running a 9800GTX 512MB with my Quad Core since yesterday, I want to compare that to the Quad + GTS 250 1GB so going to let it fold for another day.

Here are my numbers since yesterday...

04.08.10 4,667 4
04.07.10 9,227 10

Dang those GPU's fold faaast, my quad only submits 1-2 WU's a day.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I don't know what movie, but Futurama made that reference, Fry and team traveled to the past and Fry become his own grandpa!

Oh another note, been running a 9800GTX 512MB with my Quad Core since yesterday, I want to compare that to the Quad + GTS 250 1GB so going to let it fold for another day.

Here are my numbers since yesterday...

04.08.10 4,667 4
04.07.10 9,227 10

Dang those GPU's fold faaast, my quad only submits 1-2 WU's a day.

yep


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

nope, it was before futurama, and it wasn't animated

Quote:

2,961 is your place in OCN's team
thats what i figured, probably dormant or non folding people, i didn't think that i would get there in overall folding


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
nope, it was before futurama, and it wasn't animated

Well it "is" from Futurama! It is just from something else too


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Well it "is" from Futurama! It is just from something else too










True, but, its not a song in futurama, in the movie *cough* *hint* *cough* it a song... wow this is going way OT- folding my first ~36 hours







and going strong


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


MrBalll gave me a nice run through of a way to get it set up, so I'll install HFM and *get some nice pictures taken tomorrow*. I do quite enjoy the remote monitoing ability of HFM; very impressive.

















WHATS WRONG WITH MY PICTURES.















Yeah, I figured you wouldn't need a detailed guide since you would probably recreate it and you know what's up anyway.

Also, I should be completing another bigadv, hopefully with bonus, tomorrow at noon which will give a small, but nice, 20 person jump point wise.


----------



## zodac

Your pictures are nice, but a tad small.









I'm ready to go, but I'm still waiting on activation from that hosting site...


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

moving on up 2,875-SuperSmurf im gunning for you 2,000-*Masterkoppa* should take 10 days


----------



## markt

2 cards , 2 psu's on the way to rma. Also another card being traded w/ mister sgt.hop. 
Long story short my ppd are going to be lacking for several days...


----------



## jarble

lost a full day dew to power outages


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
wow i am blowing past people last update 3hrs ago i was ranked 4032 now im wait i think thats team, am i my own team? .... *jingle*and thats how i became my own grandpa... *name that movie*

Ray Stevens did a version of that song.....He always did weird songs like that...My dad had a bunch of his CDs.....

With that knowledge and some google-fu you should be able to figure it out.



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



Its "The Stupids"


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


2 cards , 2 psu's on the way to rma. Also another card being traded w/ mister sgt.hop. 
Long story short my ppd are going to be lacking for several days...


Sorry to hear man. That is a lot of rma's


----------



## Monster34

Looks like I hit the 2 mil mark today. Hopefully many more to come!


----------



## [CyGnus]

congratz man [[]] i am 6/7 days away from that


----------



## SgtHop

Sorry for your loss, Mark. It's painful to lose a card. I know. My 9800GT just went in for RMA too. Totalled up to be a $55 shipping bill, with the three cards going out.

Also, does anyone want to buy a brand new 9800GT?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

hopefully we have enough people in the cc to sort of negate the big hitters on the other teams since both maxPC and evga have between 5-10 people making 100k + ppd and they both have 2 people making 350k+ ppd


----------



## michaeljr1186

how are my mediocre stats? I just started 2 days ago or less
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=500059


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


how are my mediocre stats? I just started 2 days ago or less
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=500059


It's a good start, and everything helps. ocn needs all the folders it can get.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


It's a good start, and everything helps. ocn needs all the folders it can get.










wow you are rank #3 !?!?!!? ahhhhhhhh


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

the person i was gunning for changed rank







... 2,000-Cashiuus im gunning for you 2,486-SuperSmurf, should be there in 9 days! i think?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i just set up my smp so i will see how it goes today


----------



## Iroh

So close to bonus points, got my 8th WU at 84%...

Trying to push this machine as far as I can for the CC. Got it pushed to 8300 PPD right now (if I made bonus). I can't imagine 350k. How many office buildings is that?


----------



## Schoat333

Got my sig rig up and running again yesterday. Had to RMA my CPU cooler (one of the fans stopped working).

I just broke 100,000 a few hours ago.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

well my first smp wu unstable machined at 6% and the new one is at 12% so hopefully i can finish the second one


----------



## SgtHop

Woo. Just got my 5 millionth point. Once I get Mr. Mark's GX2, I won't be taking my computers offline for as long as possible. I did some figuring, and, according to my reported PPD, I get roughly 3 million points a month.

And that's a good thing.

Also, if you had an SMP go unstable, that's a bad sign.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Woo. Just got my 5 millionth point. Once I get Mr. Mark's GX2, I won't be taking my computers offline for as long as possible. I did some figuring, and, according to my reported PPD, I get roughly 3 million points a month.

And that's a good thing.

Also, if you had an SMP go unstable, that's a bad sign.

Another GX2!!!! Way to go man, those extra dummy plugs should be there soon so you can get that thing roasting! Your ppd should be pretty insane for this April Foldathon.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I think after this one, I'm done buying new things for a while. I'll just let it cruise around at whatever PPD it comes out to be for a while.

And I know, right? Just when I get enough plugs, I need more plugs, lol. But thanks again for sending those my way.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

and i am running my cpu at stock to thats what worries me


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


and i am running my cpu at stock to thats what worries me


Thats not good if its on stock settings. Might be a cooling or ram issue. I would run a few different stress test programs so you can monitor temps and check for errors.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Thats not good if its on stock settings. Might be a cooling or ram issue. I would run a few different stress test programs so you can monitor temps and check for errors.


temps are fine its max temp so far has been 46c the ram i have is cheap though

but i dont like the look of the voltages in this pic of hw monitor


----------



## SgtHop

Those voltages look to be well within the ATX spec.


----------



## michaeljr1186

werds............i'm beating you bwhahaha.


----------



## Magus2727

Wooohooo # 1000...


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


werds............i'm beating you bwhahaha.


Grrr wait till I get my RMA on my WC pump!!!









DOH! nevermind0 just checked out your EOC profile I musta just showed up in your rear-view mirror cuz June is a while aways to overtake ya









Anyone know any good starting points for Shader clocks on the GTX285 and GTS 250 vanillas?


----------



## Tank

Score, adding a GTX 470 to my arsenal as soon as it arrives from Newegg. finally was able to get my order in for the EVGA superclocked cards. Cant wait to see what kind of PPD I will get from it. I have a feeling my gts250 is gonna wanna crawl into a hole, lol


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


Grrr wait till I get my RMA on my WC pump!!!









DOH! nevermind0 just checked out your EOC profile I musta just showed up in your rear-view mirror cuz June is a while aways to overtake ya









Anyone know any good starting points for Shader clocks on the GTX285 and GTS 250 vanillas?










go with the bfg OC and OC2 levels... that where i start


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


go with the bfg OC and OC2 levels... that where i start


Cool thanks- good idea!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

hehehe.......






































Yes that is 2 8800GTS's (one volt modded) and 2 260 216's


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


Score, adding a GTX 470 to my arsenal as soon as it arrives from Newegg. finally was able to get my order in for the EVGA superclocked cards. Cant wait to see what kind of PPD I will get from it. I have a feeling my gts250 is gonna wanna crawl into a hole, lol


I think the 470-480's will push 18-22kppd maybe more. If thats the case 5 of those would do what my current farm does. I think they might have to be watercooled just to stay in a safe temp range folding though.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I think the 470-480's will push 18-22kppd maybe more. If thats the case 5 of those would do what my current farm does. I think they might have to be watercooled just to stay in a safe temp range folding though.


no worries about water cooling them as i already planned to. This time around i want everything water cooled...well except my mosfets and chipset as i dunno anyone who makes a full coverage block for my mobo.

Lemme win the lotto so I can get enough of these cards to compete with ya









edit: I reached my million points, i want my million points badge


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


hehehe.......






































Yes that is 2 8800GTS's (one volt modded) and 2 260 216's























































































you need to clean those gtx 260....


----------



## SgtHop

And what's with all the electrical tape?


----------



## spaceballsrules

Just hit 3 million


----------



## zodac

Congratz.









And a nice new badge already.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
And what's with all the electrical tape?

SO it only exhaust / blows the fan out of the case??


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
SO it only exhaust / blows the fan out of the case??

Looks to me from the picture it's a benchtop-rig! sooo ???







on that theory!









Meanwhile...
I've got a wee few points to get, then a nice leapfrog over some inactive folders!







Yay for me;







for folders being inactive!

Anyway, I'm really enjoying playing swapsies "tag" with Coyote Juice- we keep going back and forth depending on WU completion times-
I'm checking EOC after every update







& :insertthrowingdowngauntletsmileyhere:







*challenge*

but... wait...







who are these ballers coming out of nowhere?
Impressive numbers!








Way to fold guys!









Cheers Chimps


----------



## Magus2727

HUmmm.. I thought it might have just been out of the case but looking at it more it does look like it has a fancy plexy glass rack.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


Grrr wait till I get my RMA on my WC pump!!!









DOH! nevermind0 just checked out your EOC profile I musta just showed up in your rear-view mirror cuz June is a while aways to overtake ya









Anyone know any good starting points for Shader clocks on the GTX285 and GTS 250 vanillas?










Well... I guess June came early





















Now if my stock cooler can keep up with these rising temperatures


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


And what's with all the electrical tape?


It obvious that the electrical tape make it faster. Its just like duct tape on a car.


----------



## CravinR1

Dang internet was down when I left for work so I missed 3 days of folding and 4 wu's didn't make the deadline (2 smp a3 and 2 gpu2)


----------



## [CyGnus]

I lost 1 wu today too do not know why just restarted the client cause it was not sending and he just got a wu and deleted the work packet already done


----------



## Magus2727

I have had a few GPU WU's fail... is that common? out of 20 or so it has shown 1 or 2. cant remember right now since I am not at my computer....

Why is this forum so slow on Saturdays..... I am board as work and need something to read and respond to...

How many people would be interested in sticker that looks like the protein that Stanford has on their site for a vehicle??


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


I lost 1 wu today too do not know why just restarted the client cause it was not sending and he just got a wu and deleted the work packet already done










My a3 this morning had the same issue. Luckily after 2 client restarts it "sent" the WU.


----------



## PCCstudent

Magus, it's "bored" not "board". A board is something you build with.


----------



## Magus2727

who KNOWS.... I might just build something... =-)


----------



## MrBalll

Well, my OC bit the dust and I am currently having problems restoring it so it looks like I won't be doing anymore bigadv units until the guys over at EVGA can help me out. Guess I could do 24/7 GPU folding to partially make up for it.


----------



## zodac

Throw the SMP client on it while you wait. Even at stock you'll get some good PPD.


----------



## MrBalll

Thanks, zodac, didn't even think about that.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Extreme Newbie

Well my new/used watercooled GTX295 arrived and after a few hours of setting up last night I am happy to say it is folding away nicely.








My GTX260's are being installed in my office computers and should be up and running very soon.


----------



## ExperimentX

I'm trying to get some GTX 260's or GTS 250's...

Extreme Newbie, wanna sell me one?


----------



## Iroh

Not going to catch up to many people doing this!

Was messing with settings, forgot I had folding going on in background, disabled wireless adapter and switched to ethernet. Didn't realize it had JUST started sending my WU.

incites anger thoroughly into my bones


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iroh* 
poopface tomatonose!


----------



## SgtHop

I concur.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
And what's with all the electrical tape?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
SO it only exhaust / blows the fan out of the case??

Broke the screw threads for the covers... You have to remove the entire heatsink in order to clean them







so.... Not anymore.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Broke the screw threads for the covers... You have to remove the entire heatsink in order to clean them







so.... Not anymore.

ahh


----------



## Magus2727

Hell yea! Just picked up 100,000 points for the month still got just under 3 weeks to go.

Edit: But Blah just got an A1 WU... thats going to bust my numbers if I get more....


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


Well... I guess June came early





















Now if my stock cooler can keep up with these rising temperatures










lol i was adding some new hdd on the rig and it was offline for a couple of hours....







owell you got me now


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

yay top 2000 http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508538 1,979SuperSmurf


----------



## michaeljr1186

almost getting my postbit. can't wait!!!


----------



## werds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
lol i was adding some new hdd on the rig and it was offline for a couple of hours....







owell you got me now

Was wondering what happened. You are keeping it close though. You will probably catch up and pass me when I take my rig down to put the watercooling back in it (waiting on my pump replacement parts atm).

*Edit* Woot - should break 1500 by the time I get home tonite!


----------



## markt

Adding a gts 250, gtx 275, 9800 gtx and a gtx 260 over the next several days...150k ppd here I come.


----------



## SgtHop

My 275 no less. And I'll be adding one of his GX2s. Hopefully that'll push me over the 100k barrier.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
My 275 no less. And I'll be adding one of his GX2s. Hopefully that'll push me over the 100k barrier.

You're that close! I better bust out any mothballed hardware I have laying around.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


almost getting my postbit. can't wait!!!


Woot broke into the top 1500!


----------



## markt

For the past 2 summers I cut back production by 50%, this summer I'm not....Unless it stays above 90f in my house all the time.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I am that close. It just doesn't appear that way on EOC because of recent downtime. According to FahSpy, I make 97k, so...yeah. We'll see. Also, it came today, going to go get the mail right now.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Adding a gts 250, gtx 275, 9800 gtx and a gtx 260 over the next several days...150k ppd here I come.


















I envy you man

alas the last few paychecks my audio obsession has gotten the better of me














tubes or hardware


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Yeah, I am that close. It just doesn't appear that way on EOC because of recent downtime. According to FahSpy, I make 97k, so...yeah. We'll see. Also, it came today, going to go get the mail right now.

That came quick, cool.


----------



## louze001

Adding another GTX260 to the line up!!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

within 2 updates i will be at my first half million


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, USPS is pretty fast. The PCI bracket was a little bent, but I'm not too concerned.

Going to install tomorrow.


----------



## Magus2727

BLAh... A1's..... 22+ Min for TPF.... 9 more hours on a unit that wont give any points...


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

1,500-Wall_Socket, my new target, hopefully 4 days and im there, 1,861-SuperSmurf, i'll try to work out a stable OC on my gpu and get the smp started this weekend... in a sober state, the drunken one didn't work out to well


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


almost getting my postbit. can't wait!!!


Just got my pump back... looks like its your turn to leapfrog as I dunno if I feel safe running my PC during leaktesting


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


Just got my pump back... looks like its your turn to leapfrog as I dunno if I feel safe running my PC during leaktesting










It's annoying to wake up in the morning to find your cpu folding client with an a3 work unit status message of "sending results"... especially when that message doesn't show an update in the last 5 hours


----------



## technoredneck95

Yes, I woke up to find my computer restarted itself. Wonderful /sarcastic. Stupid automatic updates.


----------



## Magus2727

Ditto.... I need to turn off self installation....


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

... ya, i woke up to find my self at 1,764 SuperSmurf soooo close!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Mine got the updates and restarted but my folding starts right back up as normal...


----------



## michaeljr1186

i want my postbit now


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


i want my postbit now










Give it time. I think mine took about six days to update.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

test-1735 smurf-1738! sooo close, finally passing someone i recognize, he better start folding


----------



## jarble

rocking steady









bit upset at the latest news for the gts 250 x2 China mainland only release


----------



## mitchbowman

is there a lack of a3 cores at the moment


----------



## Sinsear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


is there a lack of a3 cores at the moment


Yes, I'm definitely experiencing the issue. My SMP hanged for like 3 hours looking for an A3.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sinsear*


Yes, I'm definitely experiencing the issue. My SMP hanged for like 3 hours looking for an A3.


My smp hung to so i restated it and it picked up this crappy GROCVS core with a 58 minute TPF and 6000 PPD


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


rocking steady









bit upset at the latest news for the gts 250 x2 China mainland only release










They're releasing only in China? Permanently? That's stupid, what did some marketing guy say "We don't want to make bucketloads of money for no reason whatsoever"?

Stanford changed the points for wu 6606 from 550 to 450points. Why???


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Yes, I woke up to find my computer restarted itself. Wonderful /sarcastic. Stupid automatic updates.

You need to have Windows log you in automtically. Saves _so_ much time, and points.


----------



## Magus2727

Can you do that though and have an account for the SMP client?

Edit: Cause it did it again on me







for got to turn them off after saying I was going to....


----------



## zodac

Yep, just follow these steps.


----------



## Magus2727

Wow... do you have all these links in a text document or something... it seams like you have all these awesome how-to's at the tip of your fingers....


----------



## zodac

In this case, it's in the SMP guide. Otherwise I've probably got it bookmarked.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


In this case, it's in the SMP guide. Otherwise I've probably got it bookmarked.










Don't let Zodac lie. He is a cyborg. All this information currently resides in his internal memory chip.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


Don't let Zodac lie. He is a cyborg. All this information currently resides in his internal memory chip.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









cute.... i think im about 4 days away from my post bit!!


----------



## michaeljr1186

i'm not going to fold until i get my post bit. lol


----------



## louze001

Time to get the ppd flowing for the foldathon and prep the rigs for cc!! 100k++ ppd here i come!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
They're releasing only in China? Permanently? That's stupid, what did some marketing guy say "We don't want to make bucketloads of money for no reason whatsoever"?

Stanford changed the points for wu 6606 from 550 to 450points. Why???

http://forums.legitreviews.com/about26303.html

Quote:

Had a short exchange with Zotac and it isn't good. This card will be sold solely on mainland China, so no chance of a sale in North America and no point in attempting to review it. Oh well, on to the next toy I can find








not sure on the validity but depressing none the less. I hate asking my Chinese friend to send me China only stuff. makes me feel like a moocher


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
i'm not going to fold until i get my post bit. lol

Well, then you suck.

What? It's the trash talking forum, get used to it. Took me 5+ days to get my postbit.


----------



## SgtHop

Just ordered a TX950 to replace my dead 800 in the secondary. Hopefully it'll be here Monday, but it's out for the start of the foldathon, at least.


----------



## jarble

8 mil


----------



## [CyGnus]

CongratZ i am close to 2Million heheheh but i am having too many problems could't get any SMP wu in 2 days







and one of my card's reseted the driver... ohh well but now everything is up and running again


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

congratz to both of you!


----------



## MrBalll

So far my bigadv and multi gpu folding sig rig is going well even though I had to reinstall Windows and everything with it. I added my old HP computer into a new case for better airflow and I also added an E8400, work PC, into my folders so that should help some.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*























8 mil

























Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


CongratZ i am close to 2Million heheheh but i am having too many problems could't get any SMP wu in 2 days







and one of my card's reseted the driver... ohh well but now everything is up and running again










Congratulations to both if you guys.


----------



## Sno

Grats!

Edit: I was ranting about my temps but then I thought it's
for the cause so run it into the ground!!!


----------



## markt

My power bill is creeping upwards, $421 this month. 350 last month, and 300 month before that...


----------



## Magus2727

Holy Crap batman!









I got my first power bill after just moving and granted it was only for 2.5 weeks it was only 15 bucks.... Then again with you pushing the # of points you are you must have one heck of a farm going...


----------



## wcdolphin

I AM COMING!!!
INCOMING: 2 x 9800 GX2
i7-930 with a gnarly OC (2 x 120.3 rads (PA and TFC))


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Just bought another GTX295 for even more folding power.








(2) GTX295's, (2) GTX260's and an i7..........but I am not addicted to folding







Ok, maybe just a little.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

1592! so close


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Just bought another GTX295 for even more folding power.








(2) GTX295's, (2) GTX260's and an i7..........but I am not addicted to folding







Ok, maybe just a little.










Thats how to do it..


----------



## PUNK rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*























8 mil














































8 mil too


----------



## markt

I got my bigadv working again cause I put the xiggy dark knight back on. 2 more cards incoming as well. gts 250 and gtx 260


----------



## SgtHop

I need more money. More rigs. More power!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I need more money. More rigs. More power!

dont we all


----------



## Magus2727

Wow... user list with PPD list from high to low I am # 77... not to bad....


----------



## louze001

Third i7 -bigadv online!!!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Third i7 -bigadv online!!!


That's alright, it was getting lonely up here....

You gotta love an i7, I was just encoding a movie, folding -bigadv, folding on 2 gpu's, and browsing around on the web, still no lag. It using a little over 6 gigs of the 12 I have though.


----------



## DeadSkull

Back to folding for this week.

Haven't done any since I got a $380 power bill for running all my systems loaded 24/7 for one month.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

finally low enough for my post bit!







http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508538


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Back to folding for this week.

Haven't done any since I got a $380 power bill for running all my systems loaded 24/7 for one month.

makes me feel kind of bad to mention when my power bill for the last month was only $41... guess thats what happens when you have a small apartment and no AC running yet....


----------



## SgtHop

Nooooo!

I've been passed. Only the second time it's happened. Damn you Xion. Damn you!


----------



## michaeljr1186

since i got my postbit now.....i'll continue folding.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Nooooo!

I've been passed. Only the second time it's happened. Damn you Xion. Damn you!

_Yeah_, how does that feel? *I get that everyday!* Sometimes more than once.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Nooooo!

I've been passed. Only the second time it's happened. Damn you Xion. Damn you!

that sucks! mrfajita is in my 24hr crossairs, whats your folding name, maybe ill past you... someday


----------



## Magus2727

I finally have people in my threat detection that will be over taking me... two weeks ago there was no one threatening me to over take... now there are 4..=-(


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

whos is it? im still waiting for my postbit to kick in (not in a hurry) gone without it all these days


----------



## Magus2727

aishahriar - 1.5 Days 
werds - 1.2 Weeks 
joedr - 3.6 Weeks 
mckbtr - 3.8 Weeks 
tlkamps - 1.3 Months

Doritos13 or something like that was close behind me... might have already passed me up...

Edit: and my numbers may be droping if i need to stop or get told to stop folding on a farm of 10 linux computers... that will put a crunch in the day. But I am looking at getting the new Phenom 2 X6 3.2 GHz and possibly another Video Card... 58xx series possibly depending on how much I can make over the summer (might get a 5970... =-) if the summer is real good to me...)


----------



## SgtHop

I'm SergeantHop, but I'm just down a machine. I'll be back up to my 100k soon enough.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Magus with ATi you will not go far... will give the same ppd as yours well if it is a 5970 gives double the ppd you have now on the GPU...


----------



## Magus2727

For folding it may be true...

I am hoping that GPU3 will work better but the 5970 kicks major but in all major videogames that are used for bench marking... I saw a review of it aginst a GTX480 and it performed abotu twice as good on all things except the new batman game that it only did "marginaly" better. While I am in for the folding for long term, I dont think I am that crazy into it to base my purchases on which will fold better... I am red all the way.

the 5970 would tripple my points, right now i am have a 5770, the 5870 would do twice what I have now, and the 5970 should do twice the 5870 since its close to being two 5870's on a single card... I really like my HDMI output which the 5970 does not have... and I would like to do a eyefinity set up... which the 5970 does not have...

humm.... Perhaps I will get 2 or 3 5870's or something like that... by that point in time that I would have the funding ATi will have the HD 6xxx series out by then...

Sorry for the big block of text...


----------



## markt

On the bigadv smp units, I started one a week or so ago and only ran it for a few minutes, I just restarted it. My question is, Is it going to get credit(points)? I just read the deadline is 6 days, and its obviously passed that point.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


On the bigadv smp units, I started one a week or so ago and only ran it for a few minutes, I just restarted it. My question is, Is it going to get credit(points)? I just read the deadline is 6 days, and its obviously passed that point.


The final deadline is 6 days for bigadv, iirc. Past that, it counts against you as a "lost/missing/corrupt" WU.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
The final deadline is 6 days for bigadv, iirc. Past that, it counts against you as a "lost/missing/corrupt" WU.

Which means 0 points?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Which means 0 points?

and a mark on your record, that will bar you from getting bonus points until your completion rate excedes 80 (90?) percent again.


----------



## zodac

Pretty much.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Pretty much.









that's nice




















































































I don't know where I am going with this...


----------



## markt

Well **** me


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Well **** me

get a new passkey?


----------



## zodac

Or do some SMP WUs quickly. But if you were already qualified for bonuses (10+), you'd still be over 80% if this was your first failed WU.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
get a new passkey?

Isn't it after 10 wu's that you get bonuses? I don't think the passkey change will make any difference.
BTW, these wu's run extremely stable on my rig, I've heard of people having issues and I hope I don't. But it's running really well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Or do some SMP WUs quickly. But if you were already qualified for bonuses (10+), you'd still be over 80% if this was your first failed WU.

I can't even get win smp to run in windows 7. And I've done it a million times in vista.


----------



## zodac

What error do you get?


----------



## IrDewey

Full steam ahead. I've had some downtime the last few days getting my 9800GTX+ stable with my Q6600 at 778/1200. But It's all cleared up now. I pulled over 22k PPD last month, so let's hope I can pass that this month into the CC.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What error do you get?

It flashes on the screen for a sec then gone


----------



## zodac

Tried the drop-in binary?

If so, next time you try, get a SS before it flashes off. See what message it gives us.


----------



## werds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
It flashes on the screen for a sec then gone

http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/wi...windows/?p=849

Try using the built in recorder in Win7 - not elegant but its there







(this way you can capture the message if hitting Printscreen is difficult)


----------



## markt

Its not an error flashing, its the smp window.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but it'll probably post something in the Windows. It should be enough for us to figure out what's going on.


----------



## markt

I'm doing dinner right now but Ill pm when I get going.


----------



## zodac

I'll be asleep, so won't be able to reply until the morning. I'm sure someone else here will figure it out.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll be asleep, so won't be able to reply until the morning. I'm sure someone else here will figure it out.










I got it running with my passkey, its not picking up a wu at the moment though. I guess they are low on those.


----------



## zodac

Restart and retry. I normally get it on the 2nd restart myself.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I got it running with my passkey, its not picking up a wu at the moment though. I guess they are low on those.

are you trying "small," "normal," or "big" WU? SMP small has historically had shortages.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Restart and retry. I normally get it on the 2nd restart myself.









Don't wink unless:

you have a grammatical eye twitch
or there is a real secret


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

hey able, i love yo but i passed you i think, what was your rank







?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


are you trying "small," "normal," or "big" WU? SMP small has historically had shortages.

Don't wink unless:

you have a grammatical eye twitch
or there is a real secret


Or I lied to make people a bit more optimistic.


----------



## SgtHop

So, I paid UPS extra money for 3 day shipping on Thursday of last week. 4 days later, my PSU is still in transit to Portland from Baldwin Park, CA, which is somewhere around 1000 miles, and has been since the first day. This makes me very irate, because the 2000 mile trip to Minnesota only 2 days when I only paid for the slowest shipping. What the balls, UPS, what the balls.


----------



## Magus2727

if it was sent garante 3-day then you can get a refund of the shipping with also possible payment in "damages" if you want to jump through the hoops that UPS has....

Working for FedEx I know if a package does not get their by the garantee date (if sent over night, 2-day or 3-day) then there is compensation provided.... I would think UPS does the same.


----------



## zodac

Oooh, maybe an _extra_ card or two for the CC Sgt.


----------



## Magus2727

So kind of off topic but a question that I am un sure of..... My MB is set for X-fire and is "optimized" for ATi cards due to the chip set and such. Can I run multiple Nivida cards but just not be in SLI? if so how does this work? thus far none of the games I play need two GPU's processing the same info. Would having 3 cards allow for 3x#of monitors supported by each card of monitors? or does it not work that way? since GPU folding sees each GPU core regardless of X-fire...

thanks!


----------



## zodac

Yep, just plug the cards in and the motherboard will recognise it. You can probably get SLI going with a patch of some sort, but they'll fold fine.


----------



## SgtHop

I'd hope so. I'll ring Newegg and see what they have to say. Maybe get my $10 back. But this is for my PSU, as I fried the one that was in my backup. Still praying that it didn't take anything down with it, that would make me a sad panda. We'll see soon hopefully.

The idea is, that yes, I'll be running full capacity for the CC.


----------



## markt

I added 4 smp clients to the bigadv smp one I've been running, bring on the bonuses....
How often do you get them?


----------



## zodac

Every WU after the 10th. As long as it's an a3.


----------



## SgtHop

If you've been doing -bigadv already, Mark, you should get the bonuses right off.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Bought a 2nd GTX295 off another OCN'er and hopefully I get it in a week or so. All the water stuff I need for it has been shipped and should arrive in 6 days. I figure it should add another 15-20k PPD (depending on the WU's)


----------



## zodac




----------



## SgtHop

I think, that now that I have all my GX2s, I should sell them off and replace them with 295s. What does the internet think?


----------



## zodac

I think wait for final Fermi PPD, then think about getting some of them instead.

Though at the current rate, you might be waiting a long time.


----------



## SgtHop

I don't know about Fermi. I'm not a fan of the whole 'runs 10 million degrees' thing. They're a bit toasty for me, especially when three of them are crammed into the same machine.


----------



## Magus2727

Things are getting to where every thing will need to be water cooled have have a double stacked 360 or 480 radiator.... Its crazy what temps and how much power Cards now take...


----------



## SgtHop

It would be insanely expensive to WC all my cards. Definitely not practical, unless WC parts become cheap, so I can afford lots of them. It would be neat though.


----------



## MrBalll

Stupid things costing money. That's whats stopping me from WC'ing my GPUs.


----------



## Magus2727

I have the H50 for the CPU and that thing pump the heat out of my case... its only a 125W CPU and I dont think it realy runs that hot... I would hate to think how hot my case would be if I had 3+ 480 or 5970's in my case both pulling 190 Wats... you could cook eggs on your case! Or Bacon... ummmm Bacon....


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, you really could. I have to run my main open until I can get a side panel fan modded in, my GX2s vent all their stupidly hot air right into the case. Gets a bit toasty in there, and while folding, the temperature quickly exceeds 100C on both GPUs of the top card. Then it starts affecting my CPU temps, because it's an internal radiator, so I just leave my case open.

Different for the 1200 on my secondary, just had to flip the side panel fan over to exhaust, keeps everything reasonably cool, except the PSU, which exploded, as I've said about 20 times, lol.


----------



## Magus2727

Exploded PSU are never good... had it happen to me on an old AMD 1.4GHz... took out about every thing. and when I say Explode it realy did... two of the Huge Electrolitic Caps bit the dust and sent pices of metal flying all over my case... that was the scariest Bang i have ever heard...


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I don't know about Fermi. I'm not a fan of the whole 'runs 10 million degrees' thing. They're a bit toasty for me, especially when three of them are crammed into the same machine.


I just picked up a gtx 470 since i sold off a gx2. Even though i cant fold yet i have been doing stress testing and overclocking and im really surprised from it. It does a good job at venting its heat outside the back of the case and is no where near as hot as a gx2. It looks like its going to be a folding champ!


----------



## zodac

You won't be folding on it for the CC though.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You won't be folding on it for the CC though.










haha i have not lost hope yet. keeping my fingers crossed for the gpu3 beta any day now


----------



## zodac

I'd rather not to be honest. No need for the guys at Evga to have extra fire power.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'd rather not to be honest. No need for the guys at Evga to have extra fire power.










im waiting for the same client cause its kkilling me not to be able to fold on this powerhouse.


----------



## zodac

Sure... in mid-May.


----------



## jarble

just about got the rigs maxed out I need to replace the rad on the oil rig but I am out of oil looks like its time for another trip to tsc. I have a feeling the celly is going to bite the dust soon I don't think it was designed to run 24/7 at 3-4c off tjmax







it would be a good excuse to buy a quad though


----------



## SgtHop

It may do a good job, but there's still a helluva lot of it. And that's mostly what I'm concerned about.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i just had my first ended_unit_early error what causes them


----------



## markt

Anything and nothing causes that. Restart the pc and maybe lower an oc.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Anything and nothing causes that. Restart the pc and maybe lower an oc.

yea it knocked me down to the 300core 300mem 600shader clock so im just going to turn it off for the night since i am about to go to bed anyway. it does this on occasion i think its due to drivers since i will get a driver related bsod randomly but the drivers have been decently stable for my oc. i will be in the top 500 hopefully by this weekend i only need 12.5k and i make around 3.5k a day i will be #504 next update though


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
yea it knocked me down to the 300core 300mem 600shader clock so im just going to turn it off for the night since i am about to go to bed anyway. it does this on occasion i think its due to drivers since i will get a driver related bsod randomly but the drivers have been decently stable for my oc. i will be in the top 500 hopefully by this weekend i only need 12.5k and i make around 3.5k a day i will be #504 next update though

I run all my cards stock for stability, otherwise I'll find a rig thats been down for 10 hours doing nothing. I do oc the cpu's sometimes depending on the cooler they have. These gpu wu's are quick to get unstable machine, eue's etc.

I do run most of my fans at 100% though.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

im running my fan at 60% and my gpu never goes over 65c at the 1890 shader strap ill get that knock down to the 300/300/600 every once in a while i think its cause of drivers but idk


----------



## SgtHop

The only GPU I ever really OC'd was the 275 that Mark has and the GTX+ I still run. You should be able to get somewhere in the mid 1500s on the shaders with stock core, by the way.


----------



## MrBalll

Just added my AMD Turion x2 laptop to my folding list and it is pulling a MASSIVE 260 PPD so you guys better watch out.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Just added my AMD Turion x2 laptop to my folding list and it is pulling a MASSIVE 260 PPD so you guys better watch out.









Nice Nice

my single core turion laptop @ 2.0GHz Pulls a nice 150ppd
If there are unicore units that need done, I will help out in getting them done.


----------



## MrBalll

Very nice. How long have you been folding on it?
Hope the laptop can take it. I felt where I thought the processor was and could barely hold my palm on it it was so hot. Hope it holds up. The screen doesn't work so it's not like I can even use for its intended purpose...portability. I have to leave it there and plug it into my TV to use it. So, I figured i may as well fold on it while it just sits there.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have been folding on the laptop for a while now.

I think last I checked, it has completed a few over 100 units.
Just keep the back propped up so that it can pull in fresh air and stay at a reasonable temperature


----------



## IrDewey

I got almost 30,000 points yesterday







. That was with some downtime for BC2. That beats my last personal best of 24,000 from last month.

Are there more PPD to be had from the console GPU2 client? I'm running the console on my 9800GTX+ but the normal client on my GTX 285. Would there be a big benefit to running console on both?


----------



## MrBalll

Don't quote me on this, but I think the console gives _slightly_ better PPD. Not sure if it's enough to go through the "trouble" of installing, but you could if you wanted to.


----------



## zodac

It does not. It is more stable in certain situations, so if the system tray client just will not work, then the console client normally solves that. Same PPD though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i got my [email protected] and my [email protected] plus 5870 and 8800gt all folding when i get bonus points i should almost avg 20k a day now.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, that's a pretty nice line up.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i read the postbit thread and it said receiving your postbit is a 3 part process, but it didn't say how long that "3 part process" takes, how long did it take you guys to get your post bits?


----------



## zodac

Chipp normally comes by and updates the postbits every week (sometimes every two weeks if he's busy). After that, just a site refresh, so 24 hours.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

oh cool thanks for the fast response... aww i can't +rep you!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Also has to break into the top 1000 if i recall.


----------



## zodac

Top 1,500 now, but I think he's already posted there. The main post says the postbits are updated a few times every week, but that's not strictly true lately.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Top 1,500 now, but I think he's already posted there. The main post says the postbits are updated a few times every week, but that's not strictly true lately.

not really. I got mine way before top 1500 status.


----------



## zodac

When there's 20/30 people to update, even the best of us miss things.

I'll make sure to have your postbit revoked though.


----------



## MistaBernie

I haven't been able to fold for a couple of weeks now and I'm still #541 on the team? Really?

Are you even trying? Really??


----------



## zodac

I'm sorry, I can't hear you from up here...


----------



## MistaBernie

Must be nice to still have a machine there Zod...


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It does not. It is more stable in certain situations, so if the system tray client just will not work, then the console client normally solves that. Same PPD though.

Ah, I knew it had some benefit to it, just couldn't remember what. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Magus2727

For any one wanting the AMD 1055T Amazon has them!

http://www.amazon.com/AMD-Phenom-105...1881422&sr=8-2

can get it before the Fold-a-thon finished and CC starts!!!!


----------



## zodac

*Someone go buy some!*


----------



## Magus2727

I am waiting for the 1090T.... I want the higher clock and unlocked Multiplier....


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I am waiting for the 1090T.... I want the higher clock and unlocked Multiplier....


Yeah me too! But this would be a good chip to swap out my x2 550 with.


----------



## SgtHop

My PSU finally came in. I'm both displeased and not. Never should you buy a big Corsair non-modular unit if it's going in a windowed case. This is why:










And after some dedicated, but ultimately fruitless cable management:









This, however, is immediately made okay by the fact that it came in a velvet bag. That negates the obnoxiousness of the cabling.

It'll be up and folding in about a half hour, considering my last PSU's failure didn't kill it. Fingers crossed.

EDIT: All lights green. Appears all parts have survived. Good deal.


----------



## mmparkskier

Uh... This more or less pertains to the Chimp Challenge.

It seems like EVGApes is out of the competition... http://evga.tachedout.com/ipb/index.php?act=idx


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmparkskier*


Uh... This more or less pertains to the Chimp Challenge.

It seems like EVGApes is out of the competition... http://evga.tachedout.com/ipb/index.php?act=idx


evga has their own forums

http://www.evga.com/forums/tt.aspx?forumid=28


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

My postbit finally disappeared









I haven't folded for a few months and it went away when I dropped back behind 600th.

















I'll be folding once I get back stateside! I promise!


----------



## mypcisugly

Just order my AMD 1055Tx6 this morning


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


My postbit finally disappeared









I haven't folded for a few months and it went away when I dropped back behind 600th.

















I'll be folding once I get back stateside! I promise!


once you start folding.... it *automagically* reappears









have fun!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


Just order my AMD 1055Tx6 this morning

























AMD folding powerhouses have just re-entered the building!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
My postbit finally disappeared









I haven't folded for a few months and it went away when I dropped back behind 600th.

















I'll be folding once I get back stateside! I promise!

To be fair, you should have lost that months ago.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mypcisugly* 
Just order my AMD 1055Tx6 this morning
















I really want to see how this thing folds.


----------



## Magus2727

I am hopping to get my CPU stable at 4.1GHz so that should bump up the FTP and I will look at tweeking my memory times, I hear that the memory can do a lot...

I dont think the 1090T will be out in time to set up/OC and test before the CC with finals and all going on...


----------



## SgtHop

Hey guys, we're back on course to passing Russia. I don't know if this is news or not, but I'm just finding out, lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Hey guys, we're back on course to passing Russia. I don't know if this is news or not, but I'm just finding out, lol.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...llion-ppd.html


----------



## SgtHop

Damn. Always behind the curve. Oh well. I'm back at 100k reported, so it's all cool. My lack of attention is made up by the fact that I like to spend money.


----------



## Iroh

Yay I'm about to actually pass an active member! Whooo schuman0 I'm gonna jump in front of ya, ok?


----------



## franz

I have passed 2 members in the last seven days.

Naf buddy. You are next!


----------



## ablearcher

yeah...


----------



## werds

I'm passing peoples but mostly inactive peoples


----------



## zodac

Past week I passed 2 people, but was passed by 3. Mixed emotions.


----------



## MrBalll

I passed 35.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


I'm passing peoples but mostly inactive peoples











You will be passing me in alittle under two days.... =-(


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

how do you join a team? what are the benifits or what are the issues with joining a team


----------



## zodac

Just enter a team number when setting up the clients.









The benefits? You're part of a community, with contests and help available almost 24/7 (all teams, but OCN in particular







).


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i didnt mean ocn, i am part of that team, your postbit says folding team rank 220?


----------



## zodac

Good, 'cause I was wondering what you were asking for.









Just check this thread for info.


----------



## markt

Congrats to louse, who is now wupping my you know what....I would normally say that I'll bump up to that level but I don't know if the bonuses are going to bring me up that high.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Congrats to louse, who is now wupping my you know what....I would normally say that I'll bump up to that level but I don't know if the bonuses are going to bring me up that high.


Dont worry im sure you will be back on top soon. Fired up two additional C2Q rigs for the foldathon and the CC but after that i will sell them off to pay the bills.


----------



## godofdeath

ah my rank is dropping, til i fix my rig next week


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Looks like louze001 will pass me in just over 2 weeks. Then I will be passed by IFSSUX but that will take 1.9 years


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

can a P3 smp?


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


can a P3 smp?


No, smp is only for 2 or more cores.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


No, smp is only for 2 or more cores.


preferrably K8 or Conroe and newer architectures.

A P4 "dual core" or HT can concievably fold SMP, but it may not be worth A3 SMP. (ask zodac, he has the CPU I am thinking about).

But no way, even a dual P3 (those exist) setup will be able to pull it off.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


can a P3 smp?


Nah, Unicore client only I'm afraid. It just wouldn't finish the WUs in time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


preferrably K8 or Conroe and newer architectures.

A P4 "dual core" or HT can concievably fold SMP, but it may not be worth A3 SMP. (*ask zodac, he has the CPU I am thinking about*).

But no way, even a dual P3 (those exist) setup will be able to pull it off.


No I don't; my Pentium D has 2 physical cores.









But yeah, a P4 (with HT) can fold SMP. It could finish the old SMP WUs, but I haven't seen anyone try it with a3. It would need to fold 24/7 and with an OC to get close to the Preferred Deadline though. Probably better in the long run (after the CC of course) to just run 2 Unicore clients on it.


----------



## markt

Over 100k by 9a.m. update(eoc), Those bonuses are sick, yes?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Over 100k by 9a.m. update(eoc), Those bonuses are sick, yes?











50 mil today?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


50 mil today?


On stanford's site it already is.


----------



## MistaBernie

sweet, cg

I'd probably be relatively close to my first mil myself but it looks like I'm gonna be delayed indefinitely on rebuilding my sig rig..


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


You will be passing me in alittle under two days.... =-(


19 hours woot!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


19 hours woot!


My Folding Machine is getting shut down right now so you may go faster...


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


My Folding Machine is getting shut down right now so you may go faster...


Actually according to EOC I already passed ya hehe.


----------



## Erick Silver

I think something is a little wrong with my setup. I only managed 8 WU for the Foldathon. Thats running 24/7. Shouldn't I be pushing more than that with my sig rig? And only 2024 points? I know I can do more than that.


----------



## zodac

With your sig rig? Probably get a WU done every ~30hrs with the CPU, and maybe 2/3 with the GPU. 8 does seem pretty low for a whole week... You checked your FahLogs for any errors?


----------



## mypcisugly

Good news im going to get over 50K this week on my x4 925 and my agp folder the hd3850..I never thought those two would put out that much work 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=448655


----------



## zodac

Argh! Almost all of my notes are .pdf files, and I can't have more than one of them open while folding. My GPU client might be off for a while today.


----------



## MrBalll

Just going to throw it out there, zodac, you can TeamViewer into my PC and look at your notes if you want to keep your GPU up. Mine don't care how many windows are open...Just saying.


----------



## zodac

Cheers mate, but I got a good system going. Stopping and starting the GPU client as I need less notes open at the same time.









Only a couple hours of downtime expected.


----------



## dmitt25

here's a thought... you could go "old school" and print them out on paper


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmitt25*


here's a thought... you could go "old school" and print them out on paper


----------



## louze001

Chimp Challenge 2010 folding farm armed and ready! Ill be bring out a few secret weapons














EVGA


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Chimp Challenge 2010 folding farm armed and ready! Ill be bring out a few secret weapons














EVGA

Secret weapons, eh? They'll be put to good use.


----------



## markt

A little heads up, you can lose your config data from just one bsod. I just checked all my clients yesterday-all fine, one of my most stable rigs crashed-checked config again and the username team number were gone. Down for about 12 hours too


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i should be #500 by tomorrow night since im at home this weekend and i left my rig folding i will be #501 by the 3or6am update then #500 by the last update today est or the noon update monday unless i get a 1888 but i havent gotten one of those since the march foldathon


----------



## PCCstudent

markt, That explains why I had two clients without user name or team number, now just how to explain entering team 37716.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


markt, That explains why I had two clients without user name or team number, now just how to explain entering team 37716.


OOOPs


----------



## Erick Silver

How do I get HFM to read my Vid Card for folding? Anyone help me out with that?


----------



## zodac

Yep, 2nd post in this gudie covers HFM. Same method as Fahmon, if you have experience with that.


----------



## Jacka

1,000,818 points!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=411766


----------



## zodac

Congratz man.









Welcome to the club.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

the next update i will be in the top 500 finally


----------



## Jacka

Ooo, I got my little banner thing!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Congratulations, me too


----------



## SgtHop

I still need more power. Let's see if I can get another rig together for the CC. That would be most supreme.

Also, Zodac, I was laughing with you, now at you. Or something.


----------



## zodac

Get yourself another rig, and we can forget this unpleasantness.


----------



## SgtHop

I'm $400 into a $700 Dragunov though, so I have to finish buying that first. Then I'll start working on my third rig.


----------



## Magus2727

I think the new board that Gigabyte should be comming out with soon that has nothing but PCIe 2.0 X16 slots would be amazing. no CPU folding, fill the thing up with GTX 275's or some 5830's if the new GPU3 will play well with others... you could have 6 cards running full steam on a dedicated board for I would think Max Points and Minimal Cost.


----------



## SgtHop

No CPU folding? That's 27k you're missing out on then. It's 1366, -bigadv all the way. It would be silly to waste all that power just having it idle.


----------



## Magus2727

I was thinking you could just get a minimal CPU..... I am not an intell guy... I dont know the socket types or any thing I was thinking on a minimal CPU and put the money in the GPU cards... Imagine once the GPU client works with the GTX480's... have 6 of them going on one rig... not to say you wont miss 27K points but 6 of those cards folding what they are expected to do... 27K would be quite small...

I also forgot that Nvidia cards dont use a large percentage of the CPU....


----------



## SgtHop

Well, I guess you could get a dual core Nehalem Xeon, which has no HT, but it's an incredible waste of $250, because you can get a 920 with about 8x the power for $60 less. Also, you would need 6 single slot cards, because there isn't space for the duals. Only 3 480s would fit, unless you WC'd all of them. And once you start getting into that, you may as well just buy an SR2 and go all the way.

Also, 27k is more than a 480 is supposedly going to make. I read the estimates were like 20-22.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Also, 27k is more than a 480 is supposedly going to make. I read the estimates were like 20-22.

That's just crazy...makes me cry kinda when a 5870 has a hard time breaking 5k.


----------



## paleblue

I'm thinking new graphics cards. More for folding than anything else. What would everyone recommend? Wait for GPU3 and go 470 or 480? Or something else?

Am I going to wish I had a different motherboard? It can only run 2 cards at 16x, I think the third will only run at 1x.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Hey all.
I just picked up a BFG Maxcore GTX260 216 and was wondering what my average PPD should be around, what are the shader straps for this card, and what would be a good strap to start from for OCing?
Hope to kick some monkey-butt with this thing for the Chimp Challenge!


----------



## Magus2727

dont think the xXX realy matters in folding, It uses alot of GPU power but does not take up much bandwidth on the slot. I may be wrong on this though...

It is hard to tell untill the GPU3 comes out right now no one knows what it will or will not do untill then...


----------



## zodac

GPU PPD Database
nVidia Straps


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I know. But, that's because it doesn't use the GPU correctly. It's more optimized for the CUDA side. GPU3 should work better on ATI, and hopefully the 5 series cards will finally do work.


----------



## Magus2727

heck if you went with water cool on the cards... if you had 7 4xx cards IIRC they take about 200+ Watts at full load, you would need 1400 Watt PSU just for the cards and you would be disipating that much heat... you could de-ice the polar caps by your self...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paleblue* 
I'm thinking new graphics cards. More for folding than anything else. What would everyone recommend? Wait for GPU3 and go 470 or 480? Or something else?

Am I going to wish I had a different motherboard? It can only run 2 cards at 16x, I think the third will only run at 1x.

I'd wait for GPU3, it seems to be right around the corner.
As for the PCI-E lanes, like said above: bandwidth doesn't matter much for [email protected], so you can use any slot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Hey all.
I just picked up a BFG Maxcore GTX260 216 and was wondering what my average PPD should be around, what are the shader straps for this card, and what would be a good strap to start from for OCing?
Hope to kick some monkey-butt with this thing for the Chimp Challenge!









On stock about 5.5K to 6.5K PPD. Mine overclocked to 1544MHz did about 8K PPD max.


----------



## SgtHop

Not quite. I'm pretty sure power=/=TDP, because if it did, then it would have 0% efficiency. Either way, you would need multiple PSUs probably to power everything. Something like two of the HX1000, which is what I would use if I were to do an SR2 rig. It would be pretty insane, that's for sure. Also, 480s are 250w.

That being said, it's too much. It would explode from the epic.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


GPU PPD Database
nVidia Straps











Aha! I didn't know there was a thread about shaders. Thanks








I would still like to know what people are getting out of these cards from daily experience. From looking at that chart, I wouldn't be able to tell you what my current card does, and I have every WU filled in.


----------



## SgtHop

Wow. I just ran Speedtest to check my internet, because it's going hella slow, and this is what it came up with:



I pay for 22Mb cable.

Also, ping.

This is relevant because I'm uploading a work unit. Keep this in mind, folding's an internet destroyer.


----------



## zodac

-bigadv? Yeah, they're killers. By the way, if you close the client and start it up again, you'll start downloading/folding a WU at the same time as uploading the results from the last one; might save you some time.









Stanford say it's one of their plans for the next update to the SMP client that it will download/folding and upload at the same time without needing to restart.


----------



## SgtHop

It's on a headless system, and I rarely find out that it's stopped until I realize my internet is going stupid slow. At that point, I would have to use the internet to go stop it, and by that time, it's almost done uploading, so, essentially, it's a waste of time. Good idea though.


----------



## zodac

How long does it take to upload a -bigadv? I've heard something like 40 mins. If that's the case, if you catch it as it starts uploading, you could save yourself 30mins of folding downtime.


----------



## SgtHop

It takes about 20 for mine, but I never notice until its about 15 minutes into it. Sometimes my internet is just slow on its own for some reason, lol.


----------



## ablearcher

It's about a 100mb file to upload


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
It takes about 20 for mine, but I never notice until its about 15 minutes into it. Sometimes my internet is just slow on its own for some reason, lol.

Haha, I just went to check SpeedTest myself (been a while). I got 75% of the way through and my internet connection goes. The little counter _slowly_ creeps lower and lower. I don't know why, but that cracked me up.


----------



## SgtHop

Aye, but it also doesn't max out my bandwidth, which is what's really obnoxious about it.

Also, it must have started throttling or something, but yeah, it would be pretty funny. I still appreciate the 4200ms ping on mine, lol.

Also, comparison to when I'm not uploading a unit:


Still nowhere near what I pay for, which is ******ed, but it's still a lot faster. Unfortunately, Comcast has the high speed market cornered here. I'm hoping Verizon or Qwest get in here with their Fibre Optic lines, but for now, my area is cable only.


----------



## Magus2727

I wish this was muy actual speed... have to love a campus connection...


----------



## SgtHop

I wonder if you uploading a -bigadv unit would destroy the entire network like it does on mine, lol.


----------



## paleblue

100k points w00t!! Next in the sights top 1000 LOL


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

am i in your overtake?


----------



## paleblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


am i in your overtake?


No SuperSmurf on the list of 5. YET!!

MWUHAHAHA









Edit: that's because of all the others in between us - I see I am looming on your threat list though. Sorry!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
am i in your overtake?

You're on mine, because my rig is down









I'm considering installing a cursed nVidia card (9800gt - drivers are the killer) just to get it to boot.

Nah...

I'll pull ahead in a new days


----------



## paleblue

Should we close the Official CC thread now - leave it as a perfect thing?


----------



## SgtHop

Nah, because it won't get bumped then.


----------



## paleblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Nah, because it won't get bumped then.

I've got to learn to add smilies all over my posts, my sense of humour is just too British for you guys...


----------



## Chaos Assasson

ok im going to switch my client to the chimp and start a smp client on the 3rd but idk how long i will be able to fold because i have to be out of my dorm room by the 8th but i will be leaving after lunch on the 7th

ok looking over my exam schedule i will move my stuff back home on the 3rd then set it up under the chimp so i should be good. now to see if i can get my window unit put in early.


----------



## DeadSkull

Sweet...fixed the cpu cooling issue in my sig rig. Fresh Megahalem and cpu relap + totally new Liquid Pro application = sweet temps.


----------



## louze001

Just scored an AMD X6 for $125. Time to overclock the hell out of it and get it folding -bigadv


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm. I don't know if it'll do -bigadv fast enough. I suppose we'll find out, lol.


----------



## zodac

6 cores/threads will complete a -bigadv in time for bonuses (maybe not a lot of bonuses though), but at the moment, the client needs to recognise 8 cores/threads before it will download a -bigadv WU. So unless they change that, I don't know if the X6 will be bale to fold -bigadv.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

can you run [email protected] on windows server 2008? cause i have a couple of keys thanks to my msdnaa thing through the acm and if i do a new build for folding not having to buy a new os


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
can you run [email protected] on windows server 2008? cause i have a couple of keys thanks to my msdnaa thing through the acm and if i do a new build for folding not having to buy a new os

Ya you can, but you could also run it on linux as well, which would also solve your issue.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dman* 
Ya you can, but you could also run it on linux as well, which would also solve your issue.

it would be a gpu rig and the gpu client will only work in wine for linux


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


6 cores/threads will complete a -bigadv in time for bonuses (maybe not a lot of bonuses though), but at the moment, the client needs to recognise 8 cores/threads before it will download a -bigadv WU. So unless they change that, I don't know if the X6 will be bale to fold -bigadv.










I never knew that it needed to recognize 8 threads to download an a2


----------



## markt

What a night, power failure fried one of my rigs. It happened around 2-3 am, I left my machines off til I woke up and found out one rig is really screwed up. And I lost my -bigadv smp wu at about 90% as well.


----------



## MrBalll

Wow. Sorry to hear that, markt. There's 45 hours of work gone.








Did anything in your fried rig survive or is it all gone?


----------



## zodac

That sounds bad. How bad is the rig?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
What a night, power failure fried one of my rigs. It happened around 2-3 am, I left my machines off til I woke up and found out one rig is really screwed up. And I lost my -bigadv smp wu at about 90% as well.

Sorry to hear that! Makes me want to invest in a battery back up system for my computer.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
What a night, power failure fried one of my rigs. It happened around 2-3 am, I left my machines off til I woke up and found out one rig is really screwed up. And I lost my -bigadv smp wu at about 90% as well.

Oh man so when you fired the smp -bigadv back up it would not resume? What components do you think it fried in your rig?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Wow. Sorry to hear that, markt. There's 45 hours of work gone.








Did anything in your fried rig survive or is it all gone?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That sounds bad. How bad is the rig?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Sorry to hear that! Makes me want to invest in a battery back up system for my computer.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Oh man so when you fired the smp -bigadv back up it would not resume? What components do you think it fried in your rig?


Took out the psu and the board is acting "funny" (best I can describe it)cards seem fine though. I have 2 750 watt psu heading here already so when they get here it'll be alright.
The Power company is paying for the damage I believe, I started a claim.
It lost my wu on bigadv but the vm is fine. Thats on my main rig though.

On battery backups, price out how much battery backups would cost to do every rig of mine, it changed my mind in a hurry. To do it right it would be around $1500-$2000 for enough of the right size battery backups.


----------



## Magus2727

I guess thats the good thing on me only having one rig... Even at full load I think the $200 UPS that i was looking at 1500 VA would only hold up my system under full load for 15 min...

Even if its 2-3 min most now have I/O interface with USB to provide a safe shutdown... Even a small one would isolate you from the plug and shut down safe if thats all it does is provide enough time to shutdown.. what about 1 min max?

Glad to here the power company is stepping up!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I guess thats the good thing on me only having one rig... Even at full load I think the $200 UPS that i was looking at 1500 VA would only hold up my system under full load for 15 min...

Even if its 2-3 min most now have I/O interface with USB to provide a safe shutdown... Even a small one would isolate you from the plug and shut down safe if thats all it does is provide enough time to shutdown.. what about 1 min max?

Glad to here the power company is stepping up!

I actually have one and it only will safely work on a rig with 2 cards max, any more it shuts down immediately upon power failure.


----------



## Magus2727

Wow.... guess when you doing 65K PPD you have some serious power....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Wow.... guess when you doing 65K PPD you have some serious power....


Don't be fooled by the OCN Folding stats; Mark makes a good 145k PPD.


----------



## louze001

Yeah that's good that most power companies are good with claims like this. UPS's are out of the question for me as well. I estimated my chimpin folding farm will pull about 50amps from the wall. Luckily my power has been very stable for the past year.


----------



## Magus2727

I am just waiting for my next check to order the X6.







:... I might break 8K PPD....


----------



## PinkPenguin

Why have I only just figured out using -smp 7 with 2 graphics cards is better than just using -smp on the same rig??

Doing this has gained me approx 2K extra per day, and my GPUS are hitting over 95% usage now instead of 70-80%.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


Why have I only just figured out using -smp 7 with 2 graphics cards is better than just using -smp on the same rig??

Doing this has gained me approx 2K extra per day, and my GPUS are hitting over 95% usage now instead of 70-80%.


Guide









(I know it's stated to be for ATi GPUs, but it works the same for multiple nVidia clients.)


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Guide


Ahhh lol, these are nVidia cards not ATI cards.

Wait... what am I missing lol, you just edited that


----------



## zodac

A single ATi GPU affects SMP PPD, and multiple nVidia GPUs also affects SMP PPD. That guide splits the affinities and gives you maximum PPD.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I am just waiting for my next check to order the X6.







:... I might break 8K PPD....









I'm going to pass you before that happens tho!


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
A single ATi GPU affects SMP PPD, and multiple nVidia GPUs also affects SMP PPD. That guide splits the affinities and gives you maximum PPD.
























now that teaches me to read everything instead of just going gun-ho on GPUs. Good job I havnt installed the 9600 yet then lol.

Thanks Zodac!


----------



## Magus2727

You have 50K points before that...

How is the 1055T in folding? what kind of increase have you seen over your 955?


----------



## Grim

Anyone want team members?

lo - I am yet a lowly peasant









(anthon64 2.2GHZ, and somtime I guess, my mom's Celeron D can work too : p)

No GPU unfortunately.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
You have 50K points before that...

How is the 1055T in folding? what kind of increase have you seen over your 955?

She hasn't got it yet; no-one's posted any PPD values yet.

Though if quads get 6k, and an i7 gets 9/10k at stock, it seems reasonable to assume the X6 will get ~8k PPD at stock.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
Anyone want team members?

lo - I am yet a lowly peasant









(anthon64 2.2GHZ, and somtime I guess, my mom's Celeron D can work too : p)

No GPU unfortunately.

Every point counts.







That's a dual core right? Follow this guide to get it up and running.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
You have 50K points before that...

How is the 1055T in folding? what kind of increase have you seen over your 955?

I had a very steady lead ahead of you where you weren't going to pass me. But then I had major client issues and was down for several days and that's when you passed me







.

I'm getting a GTS 250 OC setup tonight (7-8k PPD) plus the 1055T when I get it on Friday now (hate paying for overnight shipping and getting it in 2 days!). From PPD benches that I've seen the min I should be getting from that is 9k PPD @ stock. And I hear the 1055T's can OC just as well as the C3 of the 955s so I expect to have the same OC on my x6 chip that I had on my x4 chip. Hopefully I can be pulling down 20k PPD here shortly.


----------



## Grim

I'm already folding









Just wondering if any of the OCN sub-teams wanted an extra core.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i might not be able to do the CC since my hdd in my sig rig is dying and i dont have a flash drive big enough to boot linux off of to fold so idk if i can do it this year i hope i can but since finals are next week idk if i will be able to fix it in time


----------



## zodac

Oh, my bad.









But the team competitions are being suspended for the Chimp Challenge, so we can all focus on that.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
i might not be able to do the CC since my hdd in my sig rig is dying and i dont have a flash drive big enough to boot linux off of to fold so idk if i can do it this year i hope i can but since finals are next week idk if i will be able to fix it in time

I probably have a spare drive you can borrow for the CC, need to check my spare parts bin at my house when I get home tonight and I'll PM ya if I have one.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Was going to say the same, then realised your across the pond.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I probably have a spare drive you can borrow for the CC, need to check my spare parts bin at my house when I get home tonight and I'll PM ya if I have one.


i can format one of my flash drives and put a lightweight distro and boot off it thats what im doing now and trying to get it 2 work but thanks anyway i have alot of stuff going on and i wont have anywhere for you to send it if you did


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh, my bad.









But the team competitions are being suspended for the Chimp Challenge, so we can all focus on that.










Oh zeen.
Alrighty ^_~


----------



## Chaos Assasson

ok i have linux mint installed on a flash drive and when this drive finally goes i will run the gpu client off it


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I had a very steady lead ahead of you where you weren't going to pass me. But then I had major client issues and was down for several days and that's when you passed me








.

I'm getting a GTS 250 OC setup tonight (7-8k PPD) plus the 1055T when I get it on Friday now (hate paying for overnight shipping and getting it in 2 days!). From PPD benches that I've seen the min I should be getting from that is 9k PPD @ stock. And I hear the 1055T's can OC just as well as the C3 of the 955s so I expect to have the same OC on my x6 chip that I had on my x4 chip. Hopefully I can be pulling down 20k PPD here shortly.


Well that may be... my computer was shut down over the week ends also... and will be shut down again this weekend. You will need to post numbers asap for the X6.

If it takes more then 1 day for shipping when it was garanted for 1 day you can usualy recover the cost of shipping at the least....


----------



## Magus2727

WooHoo!! HFM.Net says just my CPU will get 8.2K PPD now... with 5 min TPF...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
If it takes more then 1 day for shipping when it was garanted for 1 day you can usualy recover the cost of shipping at the least....

It's out for delivery right now, exciting! And I did get the other machine built yesterday, just need to install the OS.


----------



## SgtHop

You're gonna have to post in the database thread. We must know your seekrit.

Also, top 40 last night.


----------



## markt

I sent in 2 750watt psu's, they sent me back 2 *850watt*psu's 6 rails with 2 of them at 28 amps, 4 at 18 or 19. Nice upgrade for free. They're a full 1and a half inches longer too.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I sent in 2 750watt psu's, they sent me back 2 *850watt*psu's 6 rails with 2 of them at 28 amps, 4 at 18 or 19. Nice upgrade for free. They're a full 1and a half inches longer too.


_Some_ good news at least.


----------



## technoredneck95

Had to knock my clocks down on the i7. It was just to dang hot!


----------



## spaceballsrules

Just received my GTX260 216 in the mail today. Looking forward to the little boost in PPD, and just in time for the Chimp Challenge. Hopefully, DVDs will look better as well


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
Just received my GTX260 216 in the mail today. Looking forward to the little boost in PPD, and just in time for the Chimp Challenge. Hopefully, DVDs will look better as well









Nice.

I have my two 8800 Ultras folding. The best thing is temp never go above 50C on both of them. U gotta luv wc.


----------



## mitchbowman

I'm planing on running 2 eVGA GTS250 in SLI on a ASUS P7P55D mobo and 2.8Ghz Pentium Dual Core (1156 socket) for a little folding machine/ home server

ruffly how much ppd would that get only running GPU clients


----------



## zodac

The 250s would get ~6k each. Depending on the clocks, the dual core will get 2-3k PPD, so 14/15k overall for that rig.


----------



## mitchbowman

thanks once again zodac

+ Rep (if i could)

would 2 9800 gt be better


----------



## zodac

If I had a REP every time I heard that... I'd have a lot of REP.


----------



## DraganUS

I had to downclock core on my cards. PSU cant handle both of them Shaders are running at the same speed and it looks like it doesnt have big impact on points.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

So today I spoke to a company CEO that is a member of the american cancer society walkathons about Folding here is what i sent.

Quote:

Ms. Carter,
As per your request about information on protein folding I have compiled some information for you...

You can help scientists studying these diseases by simply running a piece of software.
[email protected] is a distributed computing project -- people from throughout the world download and run software to band together to make one of the largest supercomputers in the world. Every computer takes the project closer to our goals. [email protected] uses novel computational methods coupled to distributed computing, to simulate problems millions of times more challenging than previously achieved.

Protein folding is linked to disease, such as Alzheimer's, ALS, Huntington's, Parkinson's disease, and many Cancers
Moreover, when proteins do not fold correctly (i.e. "misfold"), there can be serious consequences, including many well known diseases, such as Alzheimer's, Mad Cow (BSE), CJD, ALS, Huntington's, Parkinson's disease, and many Cancers and cancer-related syndromes.

What is protein folding?
Proteins are biology's workhorses -- its "nanomachines." Before proteins can carry out these important functions, they assemble themselves, or "fold." The process of protein folding, while critical and fundamental to virtually all of biology, in many ways remains a mystery.

What have we done so far?
We have had several successes. You can read about them on our Science page, on our Awards page, or go directly to our Results page.

I would love to help set-up your office, home and or employees homes to help find a cure for diseases. Please send me an e-mail on your thoughts. I am also an avid "folder" and sponsorship (in the form of computer parts and/or $ is always welcome although I know that in todays economy is very inconvenient to do.

I hope to hear back from you, and completely understand if this is not something you wish to participate in.

Sincerely,
Frank


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
So today I spoke to a company CEO that is a member of the american cancer society walkathons about Folding here is what i sent.

Awesome, nice idea you have there. Just tell them to put OCNChimpin as the username. j/k. Really, good work there.


----------



## paleblue

I'm not convinced by the claims for either positive or negative pressure. Ideally the pressure inside the case should exactly match that outside the case.

The reason is simple, if the case has a positive pressure then the intake fans are not working at maximum efficiency and if the case has a negative pressure then the exhaust fans are not working at maximum efficiency.

Air flow in and out of the case is what matters. The air is the medium that is carrying the heat from the components inside the case to the outside. With equalized pressure the fans will be operating at maximum efficiency and so airflow will be maximized.

Of course it goes without saying that is very important that the air flows in the right places inside the case, ie through the heat sinks and radiators where it can get heated up.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

BUMP don't die on me! . . . IM THE GREATEST FOLDER ON OCN... (that should help)


----------



## zodac

Holy ****!

4 days without a bump?


----------



## MistaBernie

We cant talk trash for about 95 hours till we edge out eVGA to retain the Chimp Challenge title.


----------



## SgtHop

I made a horrible discovery today. Both my rigs had become unstable while I wasn't watching, and weren't folding. (!)

I have one up, but the other one won't boot for some reason. I have sickness, so I can't pick it up to figure out why.


----------



## zodac

No!


----------



## SgtHop

I know, right? They've been folding along for months without any stability problems, then as soon as the CC starts, bam. All stability is gone. I'm very not happy.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

isnt that what normally happens during the foldathons o and i am waiting for the foldathon to finish before i reinstall windows and install linux on the sig rig


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


isnt that what normally happens during the foldathons o and i am waiting for the foldathon to finish before i reinstall windows and install linux on the sig rig


Yea my rig was folding nicely past 2 weeks and then yesterday I came up to my cpu core temps being at 88-89 degrees!

No clue why or how all of a sudden it did that, shut it down for a few hours checked the lines for leaks or fans that weren't running. Started things back up temps are back to normal.. now I just have to hope there isn't a re-occurrence during CC!


----------



## mitchbowman

Yer
don't do that

(You've been reported before for spamming your poll's all over OCN witch was taking advantage of the PM system i thought you would of learnt from then)

Reported


----------



## Chaos Assasson

stanford needs to make a native linux gpu client and someone needs to build a linux disto for folding specifically ie with the smp/gpu client already installed there would have to be 2 though 1 for nvidia and one for ati and have it run off a live cd


----------



## Magus2727

A list of "People" folding that have High Points in the last 24 hours....

OCNChimpin 
kiwwanna 
OCNChimpin_ 
michaeljr1186 
MRHANDS 
mklvotep 
Mjs 
playboy4u2nv 
Phonyphonecall 
HeavyLight117 
Finrond 
whlee 
Cliftonious 
AyeYo 
metallicamaster3 
Lucas_Lamer 
Aku53 
steakikan 
RoscoeMcGurk 
Charles_Tahara
killerquag 
Raven_766 
taeric 
homeworkfolder 
Klue22 
grmnasasin0227 
magenois 
DespisedIcon63

* why do you have points under your names????*

Also it looks like some people are folding with a SPACE after the OCNChimpin name.... These do not count for us!!!! Please make sure you dont have a spacer after OCNChimpin......


----------



## zodac

I've already PM'd most of them.

Issue is, some of them don't have access to some of the CPUs/GPUs, so can't change them.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
A list of "People" folding that have High Points in the last 24 hours....

OCNChimpin
kiwwanna
OCNChimpin_
michaeljr1186
MRHANDS
mklvotep
Mjs
playboy4u2nv
Phonyphonecall
HeavyLight117
Finrond
whlee
Cliftonious
AyeYo
metallicamaster3
Lucas_Lamer
Aku53
steakikan
RoscoeMcGurk
Charles_Tahara
killerquag
Raven_766
taeric
homeworkfolder
Klue22
grmnasasin0227
magenois
DespisedIcon63

*why do you have points under your names????*

Also it looks like some people are folding with a SPACE after the OCNChimpin name.... These do not count for us!!!! Please make sure you dont have a spacer after OCNChimpin......

I sell custom gaming rigs and business pc's. I've asked most of them if they will allow the [email protected] client to run on the machines they purchased. Most agreed, I can't call them and tell them how to reconfigure the username. ALL my gpu's at home are on CC. So to sum up, I'm donating 120k roughly per day.


----------



## zodac

Aww... wish the forum would quieten down so I could go watch Lost...


----------



## Magus2727

Lost.... That series died after the second season....


----------



## zodac

Hey, you criticise Lost again, you might notice your Folding points dwindle away (after the CC, obviously). And you know that Millionaire badge you want? You just might not get it.

*That's* how you trash talk.


----------



## Magus2727

I hear that the one that was on last night was a good one... got some people to get some water in their eyes....

What ever floats your boat!

For me its all about Castle, Bones, and the whole line up that NBC has on Thursdays...


----------



## zodac

The one that was on last night for you, is on in 5 minutes for me. And I can't watch it.









Though I do enjoy Bones.


----------



## Magus2727

It goes on-line not to long after it airs.... you can watch it later on line if you dont have a DVR.... I love my TV card I got for my PC... Best investment ever... I wonder how it effects folding. It has all its own on board processing, it only needs to use the cpu to save over to the HD....


----------



## zodac

Why would I do that? I get it over here soon enough. And I don't enjoy watching on my small monitor.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why would I do that? I get it over here soon enough. And I don't enjoy watching on my small monitor.









That is why you use the HDMI output of your HD5770 and watch it on your big TV =-)


----------



## zodac




----------



## Magus2727




----------



## zodac

Right, none of the new folders hang around in this thread so I can relax here.









If anyone needs me, I'll be back in 30-45 minutes.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

i heard something about new folders... how do i set up the Gpu client?


----------



## zodac

Check with LilChris.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Check with LilChris.

was that for me? it was a joke buddy


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
was that for me? it was a joke buddy

Oh, sorry. LilChris made a set of folders for MultiGPU clients. I thought you were referring to that.

Too many threads over the past 2 days; I'm burnt out.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oh, sorry. LilChris made a set of folders for MultiGPU clients. I thought you were referring to that.

Too many threads over the past 2 days; I'm burnt out.









take a break put cygnus or someone on it man xD at cy


----------



## zodac

I'm leaving as soon as the next update hit. Problem is, I won't be back for like 16 hours. So many potential clients that I won't be able to help people get set up...


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm leaving as soon as the next update hit. Problem is, I won't be back for like 16 hours. So many potential clients that I won't be able to help people get set up...









don't worry, the second you leave, everyone is going to quit folding








it will be all your fault... its broken, you broke it, are you happy now? jk
we'll survive theres plenty of us here, oh and btw STOP WATCHING ISPY thats not helping your constant posting lol


----------



## zodac

This is it then... if we're ahead for this update, I can sleep sound. If not... I'm going to be a wreck for tomorrow.


----------



## [CyGnus]

when i can i give a little help but i am going to bed thn to work will be here in about 17h........


----------



## Chaos Assasson

hmmm even though i have been folding under OCNChimpin since Wednesday i have gone up 1 rank on eoc under my normal user name. in that time


----------



## SgtHop

I'm still completely baffled. It just doesn't run. All it does is make me swear and hit my head on my desk.

My dead folding rig, that is.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'm still completely baffled. It just doesn't run. All it does is make me swear and hit my head on my desk.

My dead folding rig, that is.


You able to get your rig up in action yet??


----------



## SgtHop

No, unfortunately. I've come to the conclusion that my motherboard has went kaput. During POST, it says "CMOS checksum failed", every time. I've neither seen nor heard of this error before, but it sounds ungood.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
No, unfortunately. I've come to the conclusion that my motherboard has went kaput. During POST, it says "CMOS checksum failed", every time. I've neither seen nor heard of this error before, but it sounds ungood.

Did you load defaults or re input all your voltages and such? If your getting an error at least you're getting something. No post at all is much worse. I wouldn't write it off yet.


----------



## SgtHop

This is 100% stock, reset my CMOS about 10 times. No sense to me does this make.


----------



## markt

You put just one card in and then the others one at a time? Reason I say was, a machine of mine was doing the same thing, turned out to be a card.


----------



## SgtHop

Aye. I put my new 9800GT in there to test, still did the same thing. Still no dice. It's just absolutely dumbfounding.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
You put just one card in and then the others one at a time? Reason I say was, a machine of mine was doing the same thing, turned out to be a card.

Sorry Sgt, I know this is a tough time, but I *love* your avatar Mark.


----------



## technoredneck95

Reinstalled the client and got a ProtMol core??? What did I do wrong?


----------



## SgtHop

Forget your SMP flag?

Also, it's cool. Things like that need to be noted, lol.


----------



## technoredneck95

Nope the -smp and -advmethods flag is added to the shortcut.


----------



## SgtHop

Try -smp 8


----------



## technoredneck95

That didn't work either. One thing I noticed was in the Install location there was an application titled "FahCore_b4".


----------



## SgtHop

That's the ProtoMol core.


----------



## technoredneck95

Yeah I know, I'm just not sure why it's there. Anyway, browsing around the forum I noticed there are quite a few other members having this same issue.


----------



## SgtHop

May just be out of SMP units. I know I'm getting SMP, but it's different for everyone.


----------



## zodac

Ahh Protomol cores... the worst damn WUs you can get... I'd do a reinstall of the client if you've gotten one of them.


----------



## Magus2727

I got a b4 also... Blah... I will just let it run... its already 34% done... in 6.5 hours I will get a new WU....

Why dont they re-evaluate points based on an average time of computing and add bonus to things that get done faster then that? this would stop WU from getting terminated and people re-installing their client for better WU's...


----------



## technoredneck95

@Zodac, I already reinstalled the client and got the same thing again.


----------



## Magus2727

Did you delete all old files or just re-install it? you need to remove all the files and directories and re-install... the new client will see the old log and WU that was downloaded and will download the needed files to restart it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
@Zodac, I already reinstalled the client and got the same thing again.

Yeah, more news available here.


----------



## SgtHop

Now I'm having more issues. My 9800GTX+ is coming up with unstable machine every unit I start up. Haven't tried anything yet, going to wait until my -bigadv goes in.

This whole folding thing is getting really stressful though.


----------



## louze001

Making my way back up the top 20. Make way newbies!!


----------



## technoredneck95

Any word on when fermi will be able to fold?


----------



## zodac

None at the moment...


----------



## technoredneck95

Ok, thanks anyway.

EDIT: @Zodac, I just noticed I've got you in my sights unless you have any surprises.


----------



## Magus2727

AQUALOON!!!! NOOOOOO.... only 23k Point Diff.... and gaining!.....

I need to get a x6....


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magus2727*


aqualoon!!!! Noooooo.... Only 23k point diff.... And gaining!.....

I need to get a x6....


rawrs!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
rawrs!

Looks like you get about 4 WU's done a day??? any effort ot over clock yet?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Making my way back up the top 20. Make way newbies!!









You are #1 on my threat list.















I paid for a 2nd GTX295 but it hasn't arrived and I get the feeling I may never get it


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Looks like you get about 4 WU's done a day??? any effort ot over clock yet?

It is OC'd to 3.64GHz, having board issues going any higher then that.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


You are #1 on my threat list.
















I paid for a 2nd GTX295 but it hasn't arrived and I get the feeling I may never get it










You at least get shipping confirmation or a tracking #









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


It is OC'd to 3.64GHz, having board issues going any higher then that.


What kind of voltages due you run yours at? Im currently having issues overclocking my x6. I can only get it stable at 3.2 due to my crappy msi 890a motherboard. If it keeps giving me issues it will be in the for sale section later!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


What kind of voltages due you run yours at? Im currently having issues overclocking my x6. I can only get it stable at 3.2 due to my crappy msi 890a motherboard. If it keeps giving me issues it will be in the for sale section later!


Running it at 1.38v for 3.64GHz right now, I'm having HSFS errors when going above 260 FSB.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


You at least get shipping confirmation or a tracking #










Bought it used from another OCN member and there have been a few issues. We are working it out and I am sure everything will turn out fine in the end.








The bad part is that I have a shiny new waterblock just waiting to be installed if/when the card get here.


----------



## mike44njdevils

I noticed I just recently raced past Tater Tot














..hope he still answers my n00b SLi on xFrie board questions when they crop up.

...and this is my general response:

I plan on hitting the 1000 spot or better (team OCN







) by the end of the month.

FOLD ON


----------



## werds

Looks like pretty soon ima have people passing me by again







Just got my EVGA step up confirmation and payment done...so gonna be mailing the gtx285 out and getting a gtx470 back... thats gonn hurt on the ppd till gpu3 is up and working!


----------



## markt

I have a couple gtx 260's in the FS section here
Working on getting my gtx 470 as well.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

ill be down for a little while i think my mobo is going so i am going to get a new mobo when i get that $100 from the cc so i will be down for a little while


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
ill be down for a little while i think my mobo is going so i am going to get a new mobo when i get that $100 from the cc so i will be down for a little while

The p5n-d can be a very picky motherboard! Glad the prize is going to good use!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
The p5n-d can be a very picky motherboard! Glad the prize is going to good use!

I won the 2 raptors, they will be put to good use too....


----------



## Magus2727

Blah... my 10 folding machines are only giving out 2K total among all 10 machines... I think I may just pull the plug on it, the time i can work on keeping them up and running I could have worked on OC my CPU to over 4.0 GHz and get that many extra points on my home computer....


----------



## nikolauska

wanted to ask that how much PPD should stock i5 750 get? I'm getting only 1k-2k PPD and 0.63 PPD/MHz according to HFM and bonus points are calculated.


----------



## zodac

What's the Project number? You probably have a Protomol WU (P 10000-10099).


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What's the Project number? You probably have a Protomol WU (P 10000-10099).


no, project number is 6054


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


no, project number is 6054


...has the client been off for a long period of time since you downloaded the WU? The ETA might be past the Pref. Deadline.


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


...has the client been off for a long period of time since you downloaded the WU? The ETA might be past the Pref. Deadline.


according to HFM.net, deadline for this project is 15.5.2010 21:23


----------



## zodac

And what's your ETA? If HFM calculates you're going to finish the WU after 21:23 on the 15th, you won't get any bonus points, and you PPD will be much lower.


----------



## Aqualoon

Hate it when my PC restarts itself overnight to install updates (yes, I have that fixed now!)...I'm gunnin for you Magus!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Hate it when my PC restarts itself overnight to install updates (yes, I have that fixed now!)...I'm gunnin for you Magus!

Good, because I have a guide for that.


----------



## Magus2727

You bumped back from 4.1 days to over take to 4.7... It bought me some more time....


----------



## zodac

Aww.. I miss all the trash talking... I'm just constantly passing inactive users now...

Where's the competition gone?!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
You bumped back from 4.1 days to over take to 4.7... It bought me some more time....

Just prolonging the inevitable!

And Z, it's much more fun to trash talk against active users...just sayin


----------



## Magus2727

O dont worry... I am working on passing you... only 400 positions to go... but I am putting out more PPD then you are... on your small P-D....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

got my second gpu up and running in my main rig








~19-20kppd atm with 465watt usage...xD
(and yes, i pay my part of the bill...







)


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah those 275s fold like crazy.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Just prolonging the inevitable!

And Z, it's much more fun to trash talk against active users...just sayin









Well yeah. I _could_ trash talk with you guys, but you're a bit far away to be honest. You'd have difficulty hearing me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
O dont worry... I am working on passing you... only 400 positions to go... but I am putting out more PPD then you are... on your small P-D....










Quote:

06.12.11, 4pm / 1.1 Years
Nah, I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Magus2727

the crazy PPD that Nvidia cards get me really to think of choosing a Nvidia card / board next time... I really hope the GPU3 fixes this. because AMD is doing some really cool stuf with integrating the whole chip sets (NB, SB CPU and GPU) to work well together...

and then the whole eyefinity stuff coming out...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yeah those 275s fold like crazy.

ive seen it up to 9.5kppd at 1476mhz shaders, not bad imo.
Got to take some time to oc it more though, max temp is 75c now, dont want it to hit 85c though









My gts250 is doing 5kppd at 1836mhz shaders, im happy with that


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

Nah, I don't think that's going to happen.









Hey thats until I get my 1090T and OC to 4.2 GHz and a HD5970 from the plasma I donate... =-)


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Hey thats until I get my 1090T and OC to 4.2 GHz and a HD5970 from the plasma I donate... =-)

LOL!

Maybe it wasn't such a good idea for me to suggest to the folder yesterday who wanted to know how to make some extra $$$ to get some new gears to go donate plasma...I guess it's all for a good cause tho right?

Folding proteins and giving plasma, OCN'ers giterdone!


----------



## Magus2727

I have been donating plasma for the last 4 years... I am not new by any means at the clinic. I have stopped the last semester and little bit since... I now make about as much at work during the 2 hours gone from work as driving and donating takes.

I cut that down by going when in school only... but last semester I have not had time...
but I am taking a single class during the summer and have plenty of open time next semester.

I am on a program that gets about $35 bucks a pop with a $50 bonus if i donate 8+ times a month.

Its how I paid for all my dating before getting married. Its my blood money!


----------



## markt

Til they changed the points on project 6605(I think..)you would get 11.5-13k ppd on a gtx 275.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah, I don't think that's going to happen.









AHHH... its been bumped up to 5pm now.... =-( I will never catch up....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

quick question guys, if i would have to upgrade something just for folding, what would it be? I guess it would be my cpu, im thinking about a core i7.
But if i upgrade, i want to buy the best of the best, so i guess it would be the 980x lol...
In combination with an evga classy and some ddr3 dominators it would be pretty expensive...

If i would go for amd i'll save some money, 1066t+crosshair iv formulla+some ddr3 dominators...

Let me know what you think


----------



## michaeljr1186

a couple of intel westmere servers and pull 700K ppd.


----------



## Magus2727

How many PCIe slots do you have for video cards?

Price per point = nvidia cards make major points for the cost and with the 4xx series out the 2xx series should be able to be had for fairly cheap from those selling them getting the new cards.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


a couple of intel westmere servers and pull 700K ppd.


Ill go for that lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


How many PCIe slots do you have for video cards?

Price per point = nvidia cards make major points for the cost and with the 4xx series out the 2xx series should be able to be had for fairly cheap from those selling them getting the new cards.


I have 3 slots, but this board is xfire. Atm i have my gtx+gts running on this board, and my second gtx is in the box. It doesnt want to boot with the 2 gtx275's. 
The quad hits 5-7kppd at 3.6ghz. 
Im not sure about the 4xx cards though, i dont like them for some reason. If they'll get a lot of points i might buy one, but i like that 980x too. Buying 2x480's will be a bit more, cause i wont be able to sell my gpu's for a lot of money, 2 of them are voltmodded.


----------



## Xenthos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


quick question guys, if i would have to upgrade something just for folding, what would it be? I guess it would be my cpu, im thinking about a core i7.
But if i upgrade, i want to buy the best of the best, so i guess it would be the 980x lol...
In combination with an evga classy and some ddr3 dominators it would be pretty expensive...


I'm actually thinking about buying that too, sets me back €1800. My parents would kill me if I did that, even if it's my own money.

To the point, I think an i7 930 system will do better at folding then the current AMD 6 cores. (At ~ the same price)

EDIT: Hmm in fact one can buy 2-3 i7 930 rigs for the price of 1 i7 980x rig, which would mean the i7 980x is either overpriced and you're better off with the 930s or... I dunno, I forgot what I was trying to say.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Ill go for that lol


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=181106

this guy here has too much money.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I am on a program that gets about $35 bucks a pop with a $50 bonus if i donate 8+ times a month.


So, possibly $330 a month? That's a nice watercooling setup!


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


So, possibly $330 a month? That's a nice watercooling setup!


but you might get sick though...since plasma is what helps your immune system.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


but you might get sick though...since plasma is what helps your immune system.


Pop some vitamins and enjoy that 4 GHz+ OC on your CPU for some SMP goodness.

Totally worth it if it didn't involve an 1 hour + drive each way for me.


----------



## Magus2727

Havent gotten sick in the last 4 years... your plasma regenerates in less then 24 hours.

Its a nice water cooling kit, then a nice GPU, and then a better CPU, Larger monitor,... Oooo all what plasma can bring.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xenthos*


I'm actually thinking about buying that too, sets me back â‚¬1800. My parents would kill me if I did that, even if it's my own money.

To the point, I think an i7 930 system will do better at folding then the current AMD 6 cores. (At ~ the same price)

EDIT: Hmm in fact one can buy 2-3 i7 930 rigs for the price of 1 i7 980x rig, which would mean the i7 980x is either overpriced and you're better off with the 930s or... I dunno, I forgot what I was trying to say.


Ye, with my brain set to normal mode i would buy a 920 setup. Though i like the classy boards a lot...








The 980x is overpriced indeed, though if i had the money i would buy it, its just sick...xD


----------



## Aqualoon

I'm so googling plasma centers in Minnesota right now


----------



## Magus2727

Get an AMD AM3 board with a 890FX chip set so when the bulldozer comes out you only need to buy the chip not a whole new system... that is one of the benefits of AMD they allow for better CPU upgrades with out changing MB, memory type, or more.

I think i have seen some bench marks saying that the x6 performs very close to the i920 IIRC....

But a Bigadv does about 50k points every 2-3 days... get a MB that will take 3+ GTX cards on a Nvidia ship set for SLI that can put out 30K point per day...

I may be off on my numbers, i am sure Zodac will correct me...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Get an AMD AM3 board with a 890FX chip set so when the bulldozer comes out you only need to buy the chip not a whole new system... that is one of the benefits of AMD they allow for better CPU upgrades with out changing MB, memory type, or more.

I think i have seen some bench marks saying that the x6 performs very close to the i920 IIRC....

But a Bigadv does about 50k points every 2-3 days... get a MB that will take 3+ GTX cards on a Nvidia ship set for SLI that can put out 30K point per day...

I may be off on my numbers, i am sure Zodac will correct me...


sounds nice, i wish i sold my intel rig instead of my amd rig...








I had the 965 on an asus board with 8gig ddr2 ram, now i have the p5q deluxe with the q9550 and the same 8gig ddr2 ram...







If i still had the 965 i could buy a new mobo+ram. After that i would buy the 1090t


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


sounds nice, i wish i sold my intel rig instead of my amd rig...








I had the 965 on an asus board with 8gig ddr2 ram, now i have the p5q deluxe with the q9550 and the same 8gig ddr2 ram...







If i still had the 965 i could buy a new mobo+ram. After that i would buy the 1090t










No.. you would just need a new CPU....if you had your "old" 965...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


No.. you would just need a new CPU....if you had your "old" 965...


nah, mobo wasnt that good...







asus m3n72-d


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I'm so googling plasma centers in Minnesota right now










Find any thing?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Find any thing?


Nothing that isn't isn Minneapolis/St. Paul area

I live out in the sticks and my work is even further out in the sticks.


----------



## Aqualoon

Well Magus, I come home and MSE did an auto update and rested my PC, so you gained yet ANOTHER day on me.


----------



## Magus2727

MWAHAHAHA... how ever I tried to OC my cpu more... FAIL... i am back to 3700 MHz...

I cant get past 3.8 Ghz and stable...

And I am using my computer as a DVR right now to record Bones so I cant to any thing else...


----------



## Aqualoon

I couldn't get past 3.8GHz on my 955 chip either, was only pushing 1.43v on it too


----------



## Magus2727

It does not matter what my voltage is set at... I even try to follow what other people do to the T and they say its stable... run ITB and it fails on me...

I backed it off to 3.6 right now... I can do 3.8 but I already was getting BSOD a few min after 7 and BONES was ON!!!!!


----------



## Aqualoon

C2 or C3?


----------



## Magus2727

not sure.... I will check... how much of a diff does it make?


----------



## Aqualoon

C2s likes more volts for the higher clocks. C2s have issues getting over 3.8GHz under 1.5v


----------



## Magus2727

How many volts?? i had it up to 1.5V perhaps even 1.55V when trying to get 4.0...

I have always heard that the AMD chips dont do well over 1.5V.... I do have the H50 so I have decent cooling....

Edit: Looks like I have Revision RB-C2....

I will need to look for fellow AMD 965 C2's and ask them what their voltages are....


----------



## Aqualoon

I was able to push 3.8 @ 1.43v on my 955 C2, but I couldn't for the life of me get anything higher then that, and I only pushed it to 1.5v


----------



## Magus2727

How many volts have you seen people with C2's going?


----------



## Aqualoon

Honestly, have seen very few people reach above 3.8 on air under 1.5 with the C2 chips, it's hit or miss with the C3 chips that was partly why I moved to the x6 chips. I'm roughly getting the same OC with my X6 chip and I haven't really messed around with the OC much yet as I'm going to throw her under water to let her truly shine.


----------



## Magus2727

is the H50 still considered air??









I want a x6 but crap keeps happening... I need new tires for my jeep and I am going off-road-ing down in San-Rafael Swell over memorial day weekend so I need to get them before then...

I also have a bunch of Blue-rays and no player...

Aaahhhh so many toys so little time.... I just need my grades to be posted so I can get my tuition reimbursement...


----------



## Aqualoon

So jealous! My memorial day weekend won't nearly be as fun.

And I hear you about stuff keep coming up, looks like I'm heading back to the wasatch front for Pioneer Days this year. Which means no 2nd 5850 Toxic!


----------



## Magus2727

Yep... 20 Gallons of extra gas and a 4 day trip out in the middle of a place that may be set off limits as a national monument... might be the last time I get to do this in this area.

but I am hopping that with tuition reimbursement I will get get a 1090T.... and then put the rest to the tires I need.


----------



## Aqualoon

Why the 1090T? The 1055s are reaching the same clocks for $100 less. Only reason why I'm not at 4GHz is because my board and I are having issues.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Why the 1090T? The 1055s are reaching the same clocks for $100 less. Only reason why I'm not at 4GHz is because my board and I are having issues.


Since I have had issues with OC on my chip and board.... or I may just not know what I am doing... 4 GHz seams a lot more fesable with the 1090T and if I dont get to over clock it much if at all its at 3.4 GHz out of the box and can easly get to the 3.6 or 3.8 GHz my 965 is at....

Guess I just want to make sure if my MB + CPU combo does not like it that much it will still be "fast"....

I cheeped out on a CPU once.... will never do that again... not that the 1055T is cheap... When I get a CPU now from AMD I get the best that I can...

I also think 1090T looks cooler in the sig then 1055T....









I am not sure... there are a few people with my board that I am in a conversation with that have the 1090 and the 1055 and we will see how the two chips work on my MB....

And it looks like I will have some more time before I need to get my x6...


----------



## Aqualoon

All I can say that when it comes to OC"ing these chips on the 790FX boards YMMV - I'm running into errors at 3.6GHz that many people with my board are not. Kinda irking me honestly.


----------



## markt

Chimp challenge is over and during the challenge the chimp passed me, no problem, but it's over people....let me get my number 3 spot back.lol


----------



## zodac

Yeah... making a steady 130k PPD. Buick is going to have a run for his money here.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah... making a steady 130k PPD. Buick is going to have a run for his money here.









Yeah, me and the chimp are about to box if that monkey keeps it up


----------



## Aqualoon

Well, the good side to this is if it keeps up next year people won't have to change over their clients?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Well, the good side to this is if it keeps up next year people won't have to change over their clients?


----------



## Aqualoon

I try to see the bright side to everything









However, on that note, something is up with my SMP client, ever since MSE auto restarted yesterday it hasn't been the same. SMP WU's being submitted are around 1k points verse the 3k that they should be.

EOC Stats

Looks like I have a Saturday project!


----------



## markt

Of course myy psu decides to crap out on a friday, just ordered a silverstone 750w psu out of my fermi funds....


----------



## Aqualoon

Those are nice units, the Corsair 750w is a solid unit in itself, surprised it went out honestly.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Those are nice units, the Corsair 750w is a solid unit in itself, surprised it went out honestly.


Its not the one that went out, It was a lousy coolermaster.


----------



## Magus2727

I have seen quite a few people saying that they will fold under OCNchimpin untill 3rd place has been hit....


----------



## Magus2727

Blahh.. you jumped to 4.7 days up from 6.1 from the last update....

why cant my grades get posted any faster... they have all been done for over 1.5 weeks... I want money to buy a x6!


----------



## Aqualoon

Looking to pick up a 9800GX2 as well, should be hitting 25k PPD easily with that added into my folding arsenal


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

i was hitting 22.2k ppd with the gtx, gts and q9550 yesterday evening.
Had to give the monitor back though








And i dont have any resistors around to make a dummy plug... Is it enough to just start the client and remove the monitor after that? or will it stop at the next wu startup?

Btw, if my bro is away i let his rig fold an other 1kppd at gpu, and cpu doesnt want to run a client yet


----------



## zodac

Try using the -forcegpu nvidia_g80 flag; if it works you won't need that extra monitor.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Try using the -forcegpu nvidia_g80 flag; if it works you won't need that extra monitor.









Thanx, atm im at 5 fails, i guess it doesnt work








it says: Attempting to send results, results succesfully sent, trying to get new work packet and than the same loop again.


----------



## Aqualoon

If you're able to connect your folding card to your monitor through VGA or HDMI or something it will fold while you have your main video card connected through DVI.

This is how I folded on my 9600GT for the CC, had my 5850 Toxic on DVI and then the lil GT on the VGA.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


If you're able to connect your folding card to your monitor through VGA or HDMI or something it will fold while you have your main video card connected through DVI.

This is how I folded on my 9600GT for the CC, had my 5850 Toxic on DVI and then the lil GT on the VGA.


thanx a lot, i have 2 connections on my monitor so it should work









[edit]
its working








Repped









[edit 2]








i like that graph...xD going up and up, what? is that all you got, even higher...








There will be a max soon though, cause im running out of hardware


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah, loving having two monitors with 3 connections each as I was struggling with the dummy plugs


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Yeah, loving having two monitors with 3 connections each as I was struggling with the dummy plugs










hehe, my only struggle is getting the resistors...xD but this works too








dropped to 19.8k though, im too active, cpu dropped about 3k


----------



## Aqualoon

Stop forum browsing and it will shoot back up


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Stop forum browsing and it will shoot back up









took a shower and it went up 1k







though if i shut down all the other stuff im running now it would go up a bit more.


----------



## Aqualoon

I think that was the hardest thing with the CC, is that I had to refrain from doing ANYTHING on my PC's. Good thing I could surf the net and check folding stats on my Blackberry!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I think that was the hardest thing with the CC, is that I had to refrain from doing ANYTHING on my PC's. Good thing I could surf the net and check folding stats on my Blackberry!


lol, i just (ab)use my brothers pc for that







he sleeps at the same room as i do, so his pc is next to mine, actually it is my old pc..








I cant fold on that pc more than a few hours a day, but at least its something.... makes up the points i lost with chatting/surfing/posting here


----------



## zodac

Just spent 20 minutes finding out only 2 of the SATA ports in my computer actually work. I was planning on getting a new drive in and trying some Ubuntu Folding.

Not happening now...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









Just spent 20 minutes finding out only 2 of the SATA ports in my computer actually work. I was planning on getting a new drive in and trying some Ubuntu Folding.

Not happening now...


they just dont work? what kinda mobo is it? (guess its "old" looking at your cpu, had a hard life xD)


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









Just spent 20 minutes finding out only 2 of the SATA ports in my computer actually work. I was planning on getting a new drive in and trying some Ubuntu Folding.

Not happening now...


PM me your address, I have a 1x PCIe SATA controller you can have for free mate if you want it, thats if it will fit.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


they just dont work? what kinda mobo is it? (guess its "old" looking at your cpu, had a hard life xD)


Some Dell POS. 2 of them have been working fine since I got it, and I _know_ the other two used to work. But I just tried now and nothing...

Changed SATA leads, change the working drives into the other ports and they stopped working... bleh.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Some Dell POS. 2 of them have been working fine since I got it, and I _know_ the other two used to work. But I just tried now and nothing...

Changed SATA leads, change the working drives into the other ports and they stopped working... bleh.


sounds like a pain in the a$$... Though that offer above your post sounds a bit better







(on the previous page 100ppp)


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


PM me your address, I have a 1x PCIe SATA controller you can have for free mate if you want it, thats if it will fit.


thats a quick fix!!


----------



## jarble

squeezed a few thousand more ppd out of the farm





















hfm is showing 49k

[(cue episode iv voice over) almost there ... almost there]


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


squeezed a few thousand more ppd out of the farm





















hfm is showing 49k

[(cue episode iv voice over) almost there ... almost there]










wut








49k








some work to do for me lol....


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


wut








49k








some work to do for me lol....










hehe found out that my gpu cores were only loading on one cpu core (on a celly this is baaaad







) fixed that and got a 1k ish boost over 6 gpus


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


hehe found out that my gpu cores were only loading on one cpu core (on a celly this is baaaad







) fixed that and got a 1k ish boost over 6 gpus










nice, i see a box over there, now put your rig in that box and send it








/jk

Im having a hard time reaching rank 1500 or less, beating 49kppd will be almost impossible...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

My second GTX295 finally arrived and after many hours of trying to get all cores folding I think I am good to go








Almost 62K PPD on my sig rig


----------



## markt

I know they don't fold yet but monday, gtx 470. If not asecond i7 rig beginning.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think I'm going to take the plunge and order a 1090T and move my 965 into my second rig, order another HDD and try to get a third rig going next week. Problem is my room is already warm enough in SoCal without AC and a third rig isn't going to help that at all.

Oh well 2 quads, a hex, and 5 GPUs will be a nice sight to see on HFM


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


My second GTX295 finally arrived and after many hours of trying to get all cores folding I think I am good to go








Almost 62K PPD on my sig rig










Thats some nice ppd! What program do you use to keep your gpu's at full load? Vmware has been affecting my gpu ppd lately!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I know they don't fold yet but monday, gtx 470. If not asecond i7 rig beginning.


GPU 3 where are you


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Thats some nice ppd! What program do you use to keep your gpu's at full load? Vmware has been affecting my gpu ppd lately!


I use Process Lasso . I Set GPU (FAHcore_11 and FAHcore_14) priority to "real time" and left everything else alone.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I use Process Lasso . I Set GPU (FAHcore_11 and FAHcore_14) priority to "real time" and left everything else alone.

Ok thanks, windows and some other program i tried always defaults it back down to low priority after a while.


----------



## Aqualoon

Well Magus, another one up for you for awhile - my dedicated folding rig is down while I let my younger brother use my GTS 250 because his card is giving him issues.


----------



## Magus2727

You jumped ahead 3 days in a 24 hour... I will take all i can get...


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah but if I can get his card working I'm throwing his GTX 280 into my folding rig to help me catch back up


----------



## Magus2727

Some how I dont think 1 card will stop you from passing me in the next few days.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, if you think so you should give me that card, i want that darn 1500 spot in the list...xD atm at 2013 on ocn, though i have the points to be at the 1903rd spot... gotta get that ppd up


----------



## Magus2727

you move up quick there are only about 500 active folders or so... I started folding about 2 1/2 months ago and am in the 590ish spot...


----------



## Epona

I go up a couple hundred spots a day... going for the 1500 spot as well. Getting two new cards on Tuesday-ish, so I'll be getting there quicker.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


you move up quick there are only about 500 active folders or so... I started folding about 2 1/2 months ago and am in the 590ish spot...


hmm, it feels like its going really slow...








getting around 24kppd if im idle, already thinking about some ~i7 stuff...xD
Though i want to sell this board/cpu/ram before i buy new hardware.

Im now folding since 05/09/10, done about 41k points this week, gotta get this thing running 24/7 or get some better hardware or both, i guess the last....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


I go up a couple hundred spots a day... going for the 1500 spot as well. Getting two new cards on Tuesday-ish, so I'll be getting there quicker.










I dont count posts, i count pages...xD /jk
Went up around 160 spots today, counting from yesterday midnight till now(midnight again)


----------



## nolonger

I've pretty much reached the freezing point. I don't move ranks anymore because the people I pass and the ones that pass me cancel each other out.

We'll see what happens when I get my main system back up!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, it feels like its going really slow...








getting around 24kppd if im idle, already thinking about some ~i7 stuff...xD
Though i want to sell this board/cpu/ram before i buy new hardware.

Im now folding since 05/09/10, done about 41k points this week, gotta get this thing running 24/7 or get some better hardware or both, i guess the last....










well your getting almost 2-3 times more PPD then I am...

I let mine run 24/7 though... I have not had time to do any gaming....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ah not bad, nice rank you got there








I guess you need some more power if you want to go any higher...xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


well your getting almost 2-3 times more PPD then I am...

I let mine run 24/7 though... I have not had time to do any gaming....


well, only in the weekend i let mine run ~24/7, if im at work i dont run my pc, dont like it being alone...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I've pretty much reached the freezing point. I don't move ranks anymore because the people I pass and the ones that pass me cancel each other out.

We'll see what happens when I get my main system back up!










Same here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Same here.










thats not a bad spot either lol...xD


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


ah not bad, nice rank you got there








I guess you need some more power if you want to go any higher...xD

well, only in the weekend i let mine run ~24/7, if im at work i dont run my pc, dont like it being alone...










I gave up on that....

My old build would turn on by it self even when turned off. and if it was un plugged I would just have to wait for it to turn on again by it self. so i just let it run 24/7 since the battle was fruitless.

at first after getting my H50 installed i was concerned about over the week end on a out to town trip but got over that the next week end. it runs 24/7 over the week end... so it is fine to keep chugging the rest of the time.

you can do a remote monitor with a FTP site (Z has a write up...)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I gave up on that....

My old build would turn on by it self even when turned off. and if it was un plugged I would just have to wait for it to turn on again by it self. so i just let it run 24/7 since the battle was fruitless.

at first after getting my H50 installed i was concerned about over the week end on a out to town trip but got over that the next week end. it runs 24/7 over the week end... so it is fine to keep chugging the rest of the time.

you can do a remote monitor with a FTP site (Z has a write up...)

thanx, ill take a look at that








and ye, after one week i feel the addiction, dont want to know how my rig looks like in 4 weeks...xD


----------



## Magus2727

?!?!?! I got more points then Aqualoon on the last update...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


?!?!?! I got more points then Aqualoon on the last update...


he's at 607, you are at 591


----------



## markt

I'm down one rig at the moment so I barely look at my stats, 3 cards should be back on line wednesday. 20k ppd missing really stinks...


----------



## wannabe_OC

Ya, poor you Markt...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Ya, poor you Markt...



















lmao, and you are catching up...xD

[edit]
My cpu is overheating








Core 0 = 70c
Core 1 = 59c
Core 2 = 58c
Core 3 = 59c

Should i be concerned?
In the weekend its running 24/7, just dropped the vcore a bit and its still stable, though if it gets hotter here i might have a problem... (crash or something like that)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Ya, poor you Markt...




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lmao, and you are catching up...xD


----------



## Magus2727

Going to shut down for a few hours while working on an over clock... I hope Aqualoon the best as she screams past me...


----------



## Magus2727

Well in updating my bios my RAID configuration crapped out on me so... looks like a few more people will pass me up. Any one know about RAID here?

it see all the disks in the drive assignments but no longer has one of the drives in the array its supposed to be in...

Blah... 1 set forward 20 steps back...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Well in updating my bios my RAID configuration crapped out on me so... looks like a few more people will pass me up. Any one know about RAID here?

it see all the disks in the drive assignments but no longer has one of the drives in the array its supposed to be in...

Blah... 1 set forward 20 steps back...


feel you there m8 spent most of the day today trying to get my 5850 to fold alongside my 275 long story short it looks like the 5850 will remain my gaming card and the 275 the folding card. an extra 5k ppd is just is not worth the headaches







.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Going to shut down for a few hours while working on an over clock... I hope Aqualoon the best as she screams past me...

Thanks mate, had a good day today it seems


----------



## ablearcher

EDIT: fine, I'll be nice.


----------



## zodac

Oooh... I wanna see what you said now.


----------



## Aqualoon

I do too


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oooh... I wanna see what you said now.









Something about blame.

And Aqualoon.

And Zodac.

And how I shouldn't been away for more then 24h, lest demons deep inside a certain editor broke loose.


----------



## Aqualoon

Hey, I'm innocent in all of this!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Hey, I'm innocent in all of this!

And how do you explain, this







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah, that'll give it away to the new folders. I've got to convince them I'm a girl.









...?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Something about blame.

And Aqualoon.

And Zodac.

And how I shouldn't been away for more then 24h, lest demons deep inside a certain editor broke loose.











You _were_ gone for 3 days. 3 crucial days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Hey, I'm innocent in all of this!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
And how do you explain, this







:

...?

Z is just confused right now and he's trying to un-confuse himself with pink text?

Yeah...that sounds good!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









You _were_ gone for 3 days. 3 crucial days.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Z is just confused right now and he's trying to un-confuse himself with pink text?

Yeah...that sounds good!

We need consoling.

The whole lot of us.

Now I have to stand by, as Zodac desecrates all the good will this category had


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Z is just confused right now and he's trying to un-confuse himself with pink text?

Yeah...that sounds good!

I have PMs from you that implicate you here.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I have PMs from you that implicate you here.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Now I have to stand by, as Zodac desecrates all the good will this category had









Look, Mort wouldn't let me hold a Foldathon this month. I needed _something_.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I have PMs from you that implicate you here.

You, as an editor, could of...

fabricated...

?

Anyhow, back to what we have lost


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Look, Mort wouldn't let me hold a Foldathon this month. I needed _something_.

For good reason, too.

He, in his genius, _clearly_ saw this comming a long way out


----------



## SgtHop

What's the deal, Zodac. Why do you have so much pink? D8


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Anyhow, back to what we have lost









What 'we'? *I'm* the one who is going to be mistaken for a girl for the next few months.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
What's the deal, Zodac. Why do you have so much pink? D8

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post9342261

You miss a couple of days here, and the world turns upside down...


----------



## Aqualoon

Totally off topic, but I just got back from Robin Hood a few minutes ago, and now I have to add "must age as well as Russell Crowe" on my list of criteria for a guy cause mmmmm.

OH and yeah, any PM that Z might have from me is a complete fabrication!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Totally off topic, but I just got back from Robin Hood a few minutes ago, and now I have to add "must age as well as Russell Crowe" on my list of criteria for a guy cause mmmmm.

OH and yeah, any PM that Z might have from me is a complete fabrication!

I wanna go see Robin Hood; how was it?

And I'll take a screenshot of the PM, not just quote it.

Refute that!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
What's the deal, Zodac. Why do you have so much pink? D8











Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What 'we'? *I'm* the one who is going to be mistaken for a girl for the next few months.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post9342261

You miss a couple of days here, and the world turns upside down...

Your reputation was tarnished long before this hapened.









Now we just have got to play the cards we got.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I wanna go see Robin Hood; how was it?

And I'll take a screenshot of the PM, not just quote it.

Refute that!

you're and editor... anything could be fabricated


----------



## Aqualoon

It was good, a completely different story then the other films have told. Took awhile to get to the good battle scenes but they didn't disappoint.

A screenshot you say? I'm calling it as photoshopped!


----------



## SgtHop

Holy crap, Zodac is a girl?

Lol, I know


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Holy crap, Zodac is a girl?


Yup, and according to Repo Man she has some decent cleavage...so fold faster!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
It was good, a completely different story then the other films have told. Took awhile to get to the good battle scenes but they didn't disappoint.

A screenshot you say? I'm calling it as photoshopped!









Zodac doesn't know any photoshop.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*









Zodac doesn't know any photoshop.


MS paint then?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


MS paint then?


if it needs more then 2% CPU, it's gonna chock his folding system.

Some people are very particular about their A3 time bonuses


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


you're and editor... anything could be fabricated











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


A screenshot you say? I'm calling it as photoshopped!


We'll see what the judge has to say about that...
Oh wait... *I'm the judge.







*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


It was good, a completely different story then the other films have told. Took awhile to get to the good battle scenes but they didn't disappoint.


From what I hear, it's like a prequel to the story normally told?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Holy crap, Zodac is a girl?


Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## SgtHop

I'm still down a machine, once I get it sorted, faster it will be.

I've started getting back into guns though, so that's taking up my folding moneys.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'm still down a machine, once I get it sorted, faster it will be.

I've started getting back into guns though, so that's taking up my folding moneys.


That sounds *on* topic... what's wrong with you?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


From what I hear, it's like a prequel to the story normally told?

[/COLOR]


Yeah it is, very unique story line, I liked it a lot.


----------



## SgtHop

I was told to fold faster so we can get clevage.

This is my explanation as to why I'm not.


----------



## Aqualoon

I have all of vent talking about folding now - yay I wins


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I was told to fold faster so we can get clevage.

This is my explanation as to why I'm not.


Oh... right...

Well I don't accept excuses. No cleavage for you.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I have all of vent talking about folding now - yay I wins


Mentioning the pink text?


----------



## mike44njdevils

Who has the folding username DoubleK??? Whoever you are, you're the driving force behind my upcoming upgrade (pII x4 955, NF980 and an MSI 260 twin frozr). Wish I had the money for TWO of em


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Mentioning the pink text?


No...thought it would be safer to not mention our folding editor using pink text for everything...


----------



## zodac

Safer? Honestly love, that's how we reel them in.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh... right...

Well I don't accept excuses. No cleavage for you.


I don't think your avatar has grown and cleavage yet


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Safer? Honestly love, that's how we reel them in.










I think you're falling too far into the role there Z...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


I don't think your avatar has grown and cleavage yet




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I think you're falling too far into the role there Z...


.... getting mixed messages here Aqua.


----------



## Aqualoon

I'm a woman, it's my job to give mixed messages Z.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I'm a woman, it's my job to give mixed messages Z.


Pfftt.... you're no woman. Typing in black text... such a guy thing.


----------



## Aqualoon

R-a-w-r-?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


R-a-w-r-?


----------



## SgtHop

I lol'd.


----------



## Aqualoon

That was a convincing man roar right?


----------



## zodac

I fell out of my chair, I was laughing so much.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I fell out of my chair, I was laughing so much.


I hate you


----------



## SgtHop

Is this thread made out of win and gold?

I think it is.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I hate you


Aww... let's not say mean things, k?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Is this thread made out of win and gold?

I think it is.


It so is.


----------



## SgtHop

Hate's such a strong word. I just really, really, really dislike you.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Hate's such a strong word. I just really, really, really dislike you.


Put it in pink text/font


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Hate's such a strong word. I just really, really, really dislike you.

I mega-loathe you all. Good day.


----------



## SgtHop

Kinda like *S*he just did?


----------



## Aqualoon

Night guys


----------



## zodac

Yeah.. getting pretty bright here... I should try and get a few hours sleep in.









We'll pick this up tomorrow.


----------



## SgtHop

Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Have fun storming the castle!

O...k... I'll try...


----------



## SgtHop

Says the gender confused Irishman.


----------



## zodac

At 5:30 in the morning... I'm going to bed.

Night all.


----------



## SgtHop

Night, lol.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
At 5:30 in the morning... I'm going to bed.

Night all.









sleep is for weak folders


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

good night zodac








i just woke up at 6:30 (gmt+1) so almost the same moment.
Had a lot of fun here









and btw, Robin Hood is pretty awsome, so i would go there if you can leave us alone for a few hours...xD

Wut:









Catching up on Aqualoon?


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Who has the folding username DoubleK??? Whoever you are, you're the driving force behind my upcoming upgrade (pII x4 955, NF980 and an MSI 260 twin frozr). Wish I had the money for TWO of em










Heh...let's update this:


























(sorry aboot the small pic







)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Heh...let's update this:


























(sorry aboot the small pic







)


I don't know how many times I've done that...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


good night zodac








i just woke up at 6:30 (gmt+1) so almost the same moment.
Had a lot of fun here









and btw, Robin Hood is pretty awsome, so i would go there if you can leave us alone for a few hours...xD

Wut:

Catching up on Aqualoon?










Probably her user for the team competition.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Wut:









Catching up on Aqualoon?










Catching up on AqualoonII which is my team folding client
















vs


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Catching up on AqualoonII which is my team folding client
















vs










He posted 8 hours ago... I was waiting until you came into this thread, just so I could beat you to that.


----------



## Aqualoon

I just got to work 15 minutes ago so give me a break


----------



## zodac

A break? No chance.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A break? No chance.










Hey, I'm almost halfway to my first mil, where's the







?


----------



## zodac

There's be plenty of lovin' when you get there. But thats what? Over 2 days away?

Just be patient.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeesh, with the exception of the CC, I've been down for a month+ and you still havent caught me Aqua? heh, wait till I get to WC.. 4.5 ghz on -smp... mmm.. *drool*

*Edit:* Per OCN stats.. Aqualoon's WUs completed: 666


----------



## Aqualoon

I'm going under water myself, but that's after I send off a case to CyberDruid for some modifications


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I'm going under water myself, but that's after I send off a case to CyberDruid for some modifications









Yeah, I'm not sure if I need to do any mods to safely mount a 360 on/in my Storm Sniper. The instructions say I can pull the 140mm fan at the top of my case and replace it with a 2x120 rad, but I'm not convinced that a 2x120 w/ a reservoir will be enough for my cpu and a gpu...


----------



## zodac

*Quote:*

*Edit:* Per OCN stats.. Aqualoon's WUs completed: 666









How the hell did that happen? EOC only shows her as having 665, and we only update daily here.

*AND WHY DOES MY QUOTE KEEP SPLITTING UP?!*


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
Yeah, I'm not sure if I need to do any mods to safely mount a 360 on/in my Storm Sniper. The instructions say I can pull the 140mm fan at the top of my case and replace it with a 2x120 rad, but I'm not convinced that a 2x120 w/ a reservoir will be enough for my cpu and a gpu...

Yeah no way will a 240 rad be enough for your CPU and GPU. I'm only going to do a single CPU loop as my GPU has Vapor X cooling...has to be good for something right? I'm snagging a full tower Lian Li case then having him do some powder coating, windows and then making it have enough for a 280 or 360 rad on top.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yeah no way will a 240 rad be enough for your CPU and GPU. I'm only going to do a single CPU loop as my GPU has Vapor X cooling...has to be good for something right? I'm snagging a full tower Lian Li case then having him do some powder coating, windows and then making it have enough for a 280 or 360 rad on top.

The Sniper seems like it's big enough for a 360 internally (in a couple of places) -- it's so big that I dont want to put a 3x on the back of the case..

maybe I'll just water cool the GPU but that seems like kind of a waste -- also, I never realized until very recently that IC7 can leave burn marks on CPU casings (if not the base of the cooler mount as well) which makes me loathe wanting to take off my venomousX -- ugh. :/


----------



## Aqualoon

Wow, it can? I never knew that!

Why are you looking to throw your 5850 under water? They seem to run rather cool even after hours of being @ load.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Wow, it can? I never knew that!

Why are you looking to throw your 5850 under water? They seem to run rather cool even after hours of being @ load.


Couple of reasons -- my card only gets up to ~70c under load at 900/1200 with a slight bump in voltage, but I'd like to make my system quieter, and it gives me something to do (I always need to have a project, it seems).

The temps will get down closer to 60c on my custom fan curve with only a ~10% bump in fan speed.. hell, even my CPU only currently gets up to 59-60c under load at the moment. Air is really treating me well, I cant lie.

I'd have just as soon setup another folding rig instead of investing $ into cooling parts, etc, but my sig rig folding was boosting my electric bill quite a bit, and while I dont mind paying that, I have other things that I need the money for at this point.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol guys, my bad...xD
After thinking for 2 seconds and checking Aqualoons stats below his avatar it couldnt be his normal account...









But nice anyways, going up pretty fast, nice too see some names i know in the list now...xD


----------



## Aqualoon

Wow, this whole plot Z has going is working rather well, Z's a chick and I'm a guy, who knew!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*AND WHY DOES MY QUOTE KEEP SPLITTING UP?!*

It has decency requirements.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Wow, this whole plot Z has going is working rather well, Z's a chick and I'm a guy, who knew!









There are 2 ways to fix this, and i cant choose......


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Have fun storming the castle!

oh oh princess bride quote love that movie









ps why is it as soon I leave you all start having fun???







we go from completely inactive to several pages of win









pss I dislike this color of green maybe I should switch to pink like z that way a. z will feel less alone b. I can use a less dull color


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
oh oh princess bride quote love that movie









ps why is it as soon I leave you all start having fun???







we go from completely inactive to several pages of win









pss I dislike this color of green maybe I should switch to pink like z that way a. z will feel less alone b. I can use a less dull color










Technically Z is using magenta.... not girl enough to use pink... (dont know if there is a pink command in b-code though....)


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Technically Z is using magenta.... not girl enough to use pink... (dont know if there is a pink command in b-code though....)

this we know it just that pink is much easier to say then magenta









we could try this ooh yes this is much better


----------



## technoredneck95

Hmm, this whole changing the text color thing is fun. It adds all new life to my posts!!


----------



## zodac

I'm starting to enjoy this pink thing. For one, all Folding threads are now off topic, and we all just makes jokes about it.

And second, loads of people are typing in different colours now. I've started a trend.









(Ok, technically Schubie started it, but I made it popular.







)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm starting to enjoy this pink thing. For one, all Folding threads are now off topic, and we all just makes jokes about it.

And second, loads of people are typing in different colours now. I've started a trend.









(Ok, technically Schubie started it, but I made it popular.







)


Or you've driven people away from the FAH section.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Or you've driven people away from the FAH section.


You need to start joining in... dark blue would work well...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You need to start joining in... dark blue would work well...






Nah, not good for morale.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Nah, not good for morale.


oh come on its fun


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Nah, not good for morale.


No, that's true. Creepy avatars are your MO.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, that's true. Creepy avatars are your MO.










kinda thought that was me lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


kinda thought that was me lol










Nah, your avatar is too small for me to make it out fully. That's not scary.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


oh come on its fun










No.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, that's true. Creepy avatars are your MO.










MagOp?

Tokio Hotel is my love, my avatar is merely a ploy (so I don't get permabanned).

I also like cats


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


No.

MagOp?

Tokio Hotel is my love, my avatar is merely a ploy (so I don't get permabanned).

I also like cats










wait are you going to the trouble to edit out the color from our quotes


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


MagOp?

Tokio Hotel is my love, my avatar is merely a ploy (so I don't get permabanned).

I also like cats










_Modus Operandi_; you know better.









And hey, the OCN Folding section is a strictly no Tokio Hotel area. It's Rule #1, for god's sake!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
wait are you going to the trouble to edit out the color from our quotes









I deny everything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_Modus Operandi_; you know better.







And hey, the OCN Folding section is a strictly no Tokio Hotel area. It's Rule #1, for god's sake!

Curses, my next guess was *[Mail Order]*.

And God's not going to save you here, Mr. Editor!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
wait are you going to the trouble to edit out the color from our quotes









Yes, good point. I'm going to edit your posts now archer and add those colours back in. Ha.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yes, good point. I'm going to edit your posts now archer and add those colours back in. Ha.

I love you atm


----------



## zodac




----------



## technoredneck95

Is there a way to set a color so you don't have to add it every time?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yes, good point. I'm going to edit your posts now archer and add those colours back in. Ha.

You've never been a scripter, nor a programmer.

Or you are merely a very sloppy one.

At least leave it CLEAN, and not with extra tags spewed around like a mess.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Is there a way to set a color so you don't have to add it every time?

Goodness, no.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Is there a way to set a color so you don't have to add it every time?

not that I know of







I just have this in copy paste

[/COLO R]


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
Is there a way to set a color so you don't have to add it every time?

No. Manual everytime. Only the truly committed can see it through.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
You've never been a scripter, nor a programmer.

Or you are merely a very sloppy one.

At least leave it CLEAN, and not with extra tags spewed around like a mess.

Or driving you mad. I wonder which...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Or driving you mad. I wonder which...









I know you are lazy, so that leaves only one option.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
You've never been a scripter, nor a programmer.

Or you are merely a very sloppy one.

At least leave it CLEAN, and not with extra tags spewed around like a mess.

you would have hated some of my threads then lol I have never been big into code hardware ftw


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I know you are lazy, so that leaves only one option.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
you would have hated some of my threads then lol I have never been big into code hardware ftw

lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









*face of crushed hopes*

?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, ill use the color of our dynasty








I just passed the 1500th member of the ocn folding team









Sad thing is, a few seconds after i woke up i heard my pc rebooting, bad thing...
So after it rebooted i checked the log file and this is what i saw:

Code:


Code:


[15:44:13] Completed 1%
[15:45:04] Completed 2%
[15:45:54] Completed 3%
[15:46:44] Completed 4%
[15:47:34] Completed 5%
[15:48:24] Completed 6%
[15:49:15] Completed 7%

[email protected] Client Shutdown.

[18:00:14] Project: 6601 (Run 5, Clone 544, Gen 17)
[18:00:14] 
[18:00:14] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[18:00:14] Entering M.D.

[email protected] Client Shutdown.

[18:13:50] Project: 6601 (Run 5, Clone 544, Gen 17)
[18:13:50] 
[18:13:50] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[18:13:50] Entering M.D.

[email protected] Client Shutdown.

[12:51:09] ion thrown during GuardedRun
[12:51:09] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[12:51:09] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=10000000
[12:51:09] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=10000000.
[12:51:13] logfile size=11828 infoLength=11828 edr=0 trr=23
[12:51:13] + Opened results file
[12:51:13] - Writing 12364 bytes of core data to disk...
[12:51:13] Done: 11852 -> 4185 (compressed to 35.3 percent)
[12:51:13]   ... Done.
[12:51:13] DeleteFrameFiles: file=work/wudata_01.ckp not deleted! error code=-1
[12:51:13] 
[12:51:13] [email protected] Core Shutdown: EARLY_UNIT_END

[email protected] Client Shutdown.

Does anyone of you know what this means? im not happy with my GTX275 pointbooster stopping...


----------



## SgtHop

Eh, it probably just didn't like the impromptu shutdown. I'd worry about why it restarted on its own more than what happened to a work unit that was only 7% done.

On that subject, I've found the cause of my computer's failure. One of my GX2s seems to have decided to commit treason and not work right at all, confusing the piss out of me. Now reinstalling W7 with my 9800GT.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Eh, it probably just didn't like the impromptu shutdown. I'd worry about why it restarted on its own more than what happened to a work unit that was only 7% done.

On that subject, I've found the cause of my computer's failure. One of my GX2s seems to have decided to commit treason and not work right at all, confusing the piss out of me. Now reinstalling W7 with my 9800GT.


i hear you on the gx2 topic :-(

i had 2 dead ones that i bought locally of a folding person, and it seems to be a bad timing to buy them right now







both of his had red checkerboards.... thank god he was a honest person and gave me my funds back.

good luck on finding your problem mate!


----------



## technoredneck95

Had to drop my OC back down to stock do to the outrageous temps my room was hitting. Will probably have to stop folding at night as well.


----------



## PCSarge

i shall trash talk now!
you silly folder persons i laugh at you hahahaha


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


i shall trash talk now!
you silly folder persons i laugh at you hahahaha










The color is too nice to be trash








no gay lol


----------



## SgtHop

I also had my original folding card, a 9800GTX+ give up on me too, I think. It doesn't even start a unit, just sends it back as soon as it starts. More testing now that I have a machine to test it in. Maybe it was just a little problem, which is what I hope, but it never works out that way.

This folding stuff is getting way too stressful.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Does anyone of you know what this means?


Hrmmm, another person that's going to overtake me soon (trying to stay on topic).

yes, it means I will be getting more hardware soon


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Hrmmm, another person that's going to overtake me soon (trying to stay on topic).

yes, it means I will be getting more hardware soon










hmmkay, doing my best...xD 
Just passed the 1400th member, cant wait to be sub 1000








Had some problems though, both cards are back at stock speeds. I had some errors on my gtx275 tonight, 2 failed wu's. Changed the clocks back to stock and nothing happened today. 
Though my gts250 decided to mess up 2 wu's too while i was at work







So that one is back at stock too.
Temps arnt really bad, though on the high side. Max ive seen is 79c during the day, but normally max 72c for both gpu's. Cpu is maxing out at 65c around 1pm, dropping a bit at night.

Wut, this is too much ontopicness


----------



## zodac

I haven't moved in nigh on 4 weeks now... is it because of the pink?


----------



## markt

I ordered my GTX 470 today. Now gpu3 needs to hurry.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I haven't moved in nigh on 4 weeks now... is it because of the pink?


You should try orange, it really helps









Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I ordered my GTX 470 today. Now gpu3 needs to hurry.


Lucky man







I cant wait to get a watercooled 4xx, only my budget doesnt allow me


----------



## [CyGnus]

markt you did well they are ocing very good







i am at 800core and did not maxxed out Vcore yet







and i really love this system of easy access to the cooler


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


markt you did well they are ocing very good







i am at 800core and did not maxxed out Vcore yet







and i really love this system of easy access to the cooler










It's going in my htpc/gaming rig in the living room. It would be a waste to not game on that beast. It will be folding when available.


----------



## SgtHop

Sounds like a beastly HTPC, lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


It's going in my htpc/gaming rig in the living room. It would be a waste to not game on that beast. It will be folding when available.


I wish i had an htpc like that lol...xD

I really want to share something with you guys:
Tonight I tried to lower my temps and the fan noise generated by my rig.
My brother and I were annoyed by the fan noise, and the heat was making me scared.

So first of all I decided to fix a mistake I made earlier. 
By accident I used two Scythe SlipStream 1900rpm fans on my hdd bay, though i wanted to use two Scythe S-flex 1900rpm fans. 
After removing those two fans i only installed one S-flex at the highest position, cause its right in front of the gpu's. 
I used tierips to attach the other S-flex to the gpu's. 
Finally I used one of the SlipStreams on the pull side of the h50's rad, so that it is in push-pull config now(this slipstream is at 1020rpm).

Results:
The GPU temps dropped 10c and 40% fan speed
The CPU temp dropped 5c at the same noise level
The overal case temp dropped ~10c with a huge noise drop(mainly caused by the GPU's and the two Slipstreams.)

I am really happy with these results, i hope my brother wont be angry at me anymore...xD

Some pictures:
Overview (note: i removed the blue tape with that sensor, pushed the sensor between the HS and the plastic case)









The S-flex 1900rpm fans









How the fan pusing the air into the gpu's









[edit]
And yes, the cable management sucks, but because i cant see it anymore im happy as long as the temps are fine. No big cables blocking the airflow...


----------



## [CyGnus]

you really have to spend some time and manage those cables right







i am going to pick up my GTX275 OCX heheh Folding time


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


you really have to spend some time and manage those cables right







i am going to pick up my GTX275 OCX heheh Folding time










Hmm, the problem is that i dont want to do it, cause i will change my system soon







Plus it doesnt disturb my airflow, cause there are no big cables in front of any fans









Btw, nice upgrade, gotta love these cards


----------



## hitman1985

and there you see proof that even with a modular power supply you can manage to make a huge case look small


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
and there you see proof that even with a modular power supply you can manage to make a huge case look small









And now imagine that i'll be moving to a smaller case soon...xD
I wonder how long ill manage to keep my hardware inside of it...


----------



## Ryahn

Looks like I will be passing up jshay

Jshay 1 -52 265 05.19.10, 12am / 4.7 Hours


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Sounds like a beastly HTPC, lol.


----------



## technoredneck95

That's pretty sweet markt!!!


----------



## Magus2727

Markt... that exactly the kind of look I want... thinking of going with a open air, plexy bench test though...

looks awesome!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Sounds like a beastly HTPC, lol.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Markt... that exactly the kind of look I want... thinking of going with a open air, plexy bench test though...

looks awesome!


It actually is open air right now, I pulled the top cover off for cooler temps...
Those lights are really on a sound reactant module, they turn on to the beat of the music.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


It actually is open air right now, I pulled the top cover off for cooler temps...
Those lights are really on a sound reactant module, they turn on to the beat of the music.


was about to say those cards must be baking







nice htpc btw


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Those lights are really on a sound reactant module, they turn on to the beat of the music.


It does looks beastly. Care to link to the Sound Reactant Module you used?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


It does looks beastly. Care to link to the Sound Reactant Module you used?










http://www.xoxide.com/sounaccat.html
There you go..


----------



## zodac




----------



## Magus2727

wonder how much TDH that HTPC makes when folding at full steam.... who needs a furnace in the winter... tell them to invest in a computer, fill it with GPU's and fold....


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












I concur!!!


----------



## Aqualoon

Grr...

Either my sig rig is down at home or I have one of those 20 hour work units


----------



## zodac

Haven't you got HFM set up for remote monitoring?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Haven't you got HFM set up for remote monitoring?


Tell me how? xD

Nvm, found your guide using my sig...xD


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Tell me how? xD


have a look:
http://hitman1985.com/folding/index.html //
http://hitman1985.com/folding/summary.html

setup thread :
http://www.overclock.net/8876207-post2.html








works better then fahmon.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Haven't you got HFM set up for remote monitoring?


I tried to follow your guide for that, I really did...but I had to enter in the little word identification image thing, and every-single-time it came back that I entered it in wrong. I literally spent over an hour trying to get the right letters and numbers (and I seriously did have them right!) but it kept kicking it back that it was wrong so I just said this sucks and yeah...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I tried to follow your guide for that, I really did...but I had to enter in the little word identification image thing, and every-single-time it came back that I entered it in wrong. I literally spent over an hour trying to get the right letters and numbers (and I seriously did have them right!) but it kept kicking it back that it was wrong so I just said this sucks and yeah...


darn it, the same problem here....


----------



## zodac

Really? Probably the site then if it's both of you. I'll have a look to see if that other webhost I like is back up or not.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lmao, found the problem... its a typo on their website.
They say: enter only the black LETTERS into the field, so you write the letters, not the numbers in the field... But you should enter the numbers too...xD


----------



## Aqualoon

This is totally going to kill my PPD


----------



## franz

I am in a race with FTW420!

Can I pass RoscoeMcGurk before ftw 420 passes me? Stay tuned. Your local weather forecast is next.


----------



## FtW 420

Unless I can keep the internet connection alive long enough to send in the bigadv WUs I'm going to slow down. Been trying to send a finished one for 15 hours now & the next is finished in about 4 hours.


----------



## Aqualoon

I just ran home because my noon PPD is way lower then it should be, my SMP client took several hours to send.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://bastiaannl.yourfreehosting.net/homepage.html
Looks like .... but it works. Its nice for if im at work, saves me a lot of useless searching


----------



## markt

2 gtx 260's back on line!! silverstone decathalon 750w came in today.


----------



## hitman1985

mail day :



waiting for the card to get used to the room temp here, so in an hour or two ill put that thing in my folding rig


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


mail day :



waiting for the card to get used to the room temp here, so in an hour or two ill put that thing in my folding rig










Sexy


----------



## jarble

eue's for most the farm upon my return home to day grrrrrrrrrr...rrrr


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
mail day :



waiting for the card to get used to the room temp here, so in an hour or two ill put that thing in my folding rig









That is a nice card! Let us know what kind off ppd you get out of that thing!


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
That is a nice card! Let us know what kind off ppd you get out of that thing!

well so far im looking (stock) at ~ 8900 ppd









with a max temp of 66 Â°C on the core

clocks and such:
Core: 666 mhz
Shaders: 1512 mhz
Memory: 1242 mhz
Fan: Auto! (has not gone above 40%)


----------



## mike44njdevils

Why leaving it stock (out of morbid curiosity)?

Probably be in the 11-12k range with a decent OC...


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Why leaving it stock (out of morbid curiosity)?

Probably be in the 11-12k range with a decent OC...


why overclock something thats working fine at decent temps ?

i dont have time to mess around with this card as im leaving for basic in 2 weeks and a couple days, so rather then getting the card unstable, id like to see her run as much on stock as i can.









hope that makes sense why i wont touch the oc right now, as i wont be here for 5 month to watch this in person.... and remoting in, is a pain as it will have to be at least 2 month after im leaving.

so for 2 month id rather have a stable card, then a bunch of eue's


----------



## mike44njdevils

It makes perfect sense.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


It makes perfect sense.










yeah, the couple ppd i would get more. ill take back with the lenght of folding, my wife knows nothing about pcs (but where the on / off button is usually, mines on a rack. no on of button







) so i dont wanna leave it up to chance xD


----------



## mike44njdevils

Ah yes, the dreaded "wife" crash...if you look at my daily production from the past few days...you can see where my wife had "computer issues"....


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Ah yes, the dreaded "wife" crash...if you look at my daily production from the past few days...you can see where my wife had "computer issues"....


yup









well im hoping the i7 will run smp a3's stable, as i dont wanna take the chance with vmware to run while im gone. its a difference of 10k per day, but if it fails after 3 days, then its a loss of 14 k per day










its a difficult decision and ill be seeing to get someone local up here to check in once a week how the folding is going.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


yeah, the couple ppd i would get more. ill take back with the lenght of folding, my wife knows nothing about pcs (but where the on / off button is usually, mines on a rack. no on of button







) so i dont wanna leave it up to chance xD


set your computer to forcibly reboot every 3-6 days. The GPU client, once it errors out, will not get a new WU and start again (unlike the SMP client).


----------



## xxlawman87xx

A bit off topic but those of you folding with a Q9550 OC'd higher than 3.8 could you please tell me the settings you used to achieve those clocks?


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
set your computer to forcibly reboot every 3-6 days. The GPU client, once it errors out, will not get a new WU and start again (unlike the SMP client).










thats why i ll have someone remote controlling the rig, the guy is pretty active and im sure can / could check every day before he turns his rig off.

ill make sure to request that from him


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
thats why i ll have someone remote controlling the rig, the guy is pretty active and im sure can / could check every day before he turns his rig off.

ill make sure to request that from him









Hey, best of luck man









I'm getting drafted







(Taiwan...)


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I'm getting drafted







(Taiwan...)
















Good luck


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Hey, best of luck man









I'm getting drafted







(Taiwan...)


at least you ll get parts cheaper









but location isnt the best to be in


----------



## mortimersnerd

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ding-home.html


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ding-home.html










Done!


----------



## MistaBernie

What I did before I went to bed last night..

*holds breath, pushes power button... closes eyes... wait wait wait*

*hears Windows Startup -- races in, starts [email protected] Client, wait wait wait*

*Sees that everything is operational and hitting roughly 17k ppd on CPU... goes to bed*


----------



## zodac

Like a true Folder.


----------



## markt

So when is gpu3 coming in? I need to get the 470 in the mix and break 200k in a day.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


So when is gpu3 coming in? I need to get the 470 in the mix and break 200k in a day.


don't know m8 I kinda gave up and started working on a i7 rig







if it comes out I may snag a few 470's and crunch away


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


don't know m8 I kinda gave up and started working on a i7 rig







if it comes out I may snag a few 470's and crunch away










hehe, my idea. Im also working on an i7 rig








problem is that they dont say if they sell a D0 or C0.... Emailed the shop i used to order from but they cant tell me


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hehe, my idea. Im also working on an i7 rig








problem is that they dont say if they sell a D0 or C0.... Emailed the shop i used to order from but they cant tell me










They're still selling C0's? Mine is a C0, highest I could get stable was 3.9 but too hot. I'm running 3.6 comfortablely.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


They're still selling C0's? Mine is a C0, highest I could get stable was 3.9 but too hot. I'm running 3.6 comfortablely.


Im not sure if they still sell them. At least the shop doesnt note if its a D0 or C0. I emailed them, but they cant tell me(or wont...) Problem is, at that shop its only 215 euro's. At an other shop its 245 but they note that its a D0.


----------



## Almogavar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


So when is gpu3 coming in? I need to get the 470 in the mix and break 200k in a day.


A little disappointed by the performance though


----------



## Magus2727

how you do that?


----------



## markt

I just found out I was folding under another name on one client "mkvotep" my real username is "mklvotep". oops 6500ppd lost since the CC.


----------



## Almogavar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Almogavar* 
A little disappointed by the performance though









No, I am not folding on a GTX-480. I swear though, I did not touch up that screen shot.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I just found out I was folding under another name on one client "mkvotep" my real username is "mklvotep". oops 6500ppd lost since the CC.


*cough* Spellcheck *cough*










at least you found out now, and not in a year


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


*cough* Spellcheck *cough*










at least you found out now, and not in a year










It's kinda cool though, I was overtaking people and everything with that one card.
And yeah, I thought you couldn't fold on those yet...gtx470

You can't; "CoreStatus = 63 (99)
+ Error starting [email protected] core"

Also this thing is a full inch shorter than a gtx 260.

Another psu down, jeez soon as I get a machine straight, another one goes down.EDIT: not down, but unfortunately I just bought 2 shellshocker 620w antec's for 110 bucks. Oh well they'll be there when I need them...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Bump, where are you guys?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Bump, where are you guys?










I know, it's been over 24 hrs since anybody besides me posted in here.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm here









New to Folding, but i'll help as much as I can with my sig rig, currently via SMP cpu


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I know, it's been over 24 hrs since anybody besides me posted in here.


Thats a long time ago...xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm here









New to Folding, but i'll help as much as I can with my sig rig, currently via SMP cpu










Welcome to the club


----------



## zodac

I know... but this used to be the only off-topic thread in the Folding section. No more.


----------



## michaeljr1186

almost 1 million................


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


almost 1 million................


Nice, whats your ppd lookin like now? Congrats too!


----------



## hertz9753

Since I fold for TPU, and we are still doing the Chimp Challenge, no trash from me.

Congrats on second place.







Don't take this this the wrong way, I'm sincere.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hertz9753* 
Since I fold for TPU, and we are still doing the Chimp Challenge, no trash from me.

Congrats on second place.







Don't take this this the wrong way, I'm sincere.









KILLITTT!!!!!!









j/k









Thank you for the compliment, and welcome to OCN









best of luck to your team!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


Since I fold for TPU, and we are still doing the Chimp Challenge, no trash from me.

Congrats on second place.







Don't take this this the wrong way, I'm sincere.










Thanks

But in the immortal words of a great American..

Quote:



If you ain't first, you're last


----------



## kcuestag

Hope someone can help me:

http://www.overclock.net/9446062-post92.html

Cheers.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Thanks

But in the immortal words of a great American..

Quote:

If you ain't first, you're last


True dat


----------



## louze001

GPU3 celebration! Time to get my gtx 470 folding! #1 spot here i come


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
GPU3 celebration! Time to get my gtx 470 folding! #1 spot here i come









feral hiss... looks at newegg don't make me pull the trigger early


----------



## technoredneck95

I will be ordering mine as soon as I get paid. Muahaha.


----------



## Epona

Finally got my 1500 rank! Currently 1493 and moving up the ladder pretty swiftly.









Also, I'll probably be setting up another rig once I get the parts back from a friend. Look out folders!


----------



## zodac

Congratz.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Finally got my 1500 rank! Currently 1493 and moving up the ladder pretty swiftly.









Also, I'll probably be setting up another rig once I get the parts back from a friend. Look out folders!










Addicting isn't it


----------



## Epona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Addicting isn't it










It really is! Glad to see another MN folder as well.








All my friends just don't understand how fun folding is. =\\


----------



## ablearcher

Drat. I have to take some downtime for a W/C loop









Not that I haven't been taking such downtime already


----------



## Aqualoon

WC loop <3

Can't wait til I get mine


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Im below 1000 and still no postbit, if i keep it up for a few days i might be at rank 500 before i have it...xD
And i need watercooling too, system is darn hot, same as my room


----------



## Epona

He's just busy, give him a few more days... and if you're moving up that fast, what's your PPD?! Haha.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
He's just busy, give him a few more days... and if you're moving up that fast, what's your PPD?! Haha.

I give him all the time he needs xD Its pretty funny cause i thought i shouldnt post in there too early so my stats wouldnt be too low...









My ppd is not that high, if im active its around 22k, at night it goes up to 25k.
I hope itll be a lot better with 2xgtx275 and a core i7 in this rig, and the gts+q9550 in an other rig. Im not sure about the uptime though, the temps will be mad


----------



## mmx+

I'm switching my GTX260 back over to OCN when I get home today....I want one of those [email protected] postbits and those cool sig badges. I'm still going to keep WCG on the CPU, so no SMP there


----------



## Aqualoon

The postbit is so worth it


----------



## zodac

Oooh... A GTX 260 is still appriciated.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


The postbit is so worth it










Yeah, I'm jealous









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oooh... A GTX 260 is still appriciated.










Yep, I can usually pull between 6.5 and 8k a day with it on GPU2...I'll try OCing it more tonight, depending on how busy I am.

Should I adopt my own color for [email protected] posts as well?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Should I adopt my own color for [email protected] posts as well?










It's what we're doing at the moment apparently.


----------



## markt

Gtx 470 and a bigadv bonus ought to put me over 200k today, currently I'm getting about 20k per eoc update(20k x 8 updates= 160k) + bigadv will get 50k=210k projected today. (fingers crossed)


----------



## zodac

Very nice.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









It's what we're doing at the moment apparently.


Done

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Gtx 470 and a bigadv bonus ought to put me over 200k today, currently I'm getting about 20k per eoc update(20k x 8 updates= 160k) + bigadv will get 50k=210k projected today. (fingers crossed)


Cool!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Gtx 470 and a bigadv bonus ought to put me over 200k today, currently I'm getting about 20k per eoc update(20k x 8 updates= 160k) + bigadv will get 50k=210k projected today. (fingers crossed)


That's crazy mark!


----------



## kcuestag

What do you mean by "Sig Badges"?


----------



## MrBalll

The little white things we have in out signatures. CC and Million point badges more specifically.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What do you mean by "Sig Badges"?










Millionaire badge.


----------



## kcuestag

Oh, that's gonna be hard to get for me though


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Millionaire badge.










Yep, this is what I really want. With only 6.5-8k PPD it'll be a while until I get one, but I have to start somewhere


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Oh, that's gonna be hard to get for me though










I thought that too, now I'm over halfway there


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I thought that too, now I'm over halfway there










Yeah but you got 6 cores







I has only 4 :d


----------



## zodac

I have 2... and they didn't fold most of the time.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yeah but you got 6 cores







I has only 4 :d



6 cores and a GPU or two behind it


----------



## MrBalll

Currently only have one threat on my stats page.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I have 2... and they didn't fold most of the time.









blasphemy


----------



## zodac

This was back with SMP1; before my million. I couldn't do anything with the SMP client on.


----------



## mmx+

Well, I'm now folding for OCN, it's just with my P8600, but it's better than nothing (Zodac estimated 2k/day once I get my bonuses)


----------



## Almogavar

Holy Smokes MrBall! What did you do - bring a farm online???


----------



## MrBalll

These 450 point WUs for the GPUs are tremendous. I always get amazing TPF's with them.
I am also only one rank behind you, Almogavar.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


These 450 point WUs for the GPUs are tremendous. I always get amazing TPF's with them.
I am also only one rank behind you, Almogavar.










Im hitting 0:48 tpf







What do you get on your 275's?


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Im hitting 0:48 tpf







What do you get on your 275's?


Once I get home I'll get you the info.
Also, if you ever want to sell that 1792MB GTX275, I think you know who to talk to. >_>


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


Once I get home I'll get you the info.
Also, if you ever want to sell that 1792MB GTX275, I think you know who to talk to. >_>


Hmm, tbh i have 2 of them...xD i really like them, getting around 9.5kppd in the night(pc=100% folding), at stock speeds... One is voltmodded but the temps in my room dont allow me to oc it to the limits.

But if i want to sell them, ill try to find you


----------



## MrBalll

I'm getting a 0:40 TPF. Also, these cards are slightly OC'ed.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hmm, and how much ppd do you get at that TPF? the max ive seen is ~9500ppd on stock clocks. Didnt check the tpf at that time though...


----------



## mmx+

I'm now running SMP2 on my Phenom II X4 955 as well, mainly this is just to get the required 10 WUs out of the way for the laptop so I start getting bonuses, but I may decide to keep SMP'ing on it afterwords. Any estimates on TPF and PPD with and without bonuses?

EDIT: TPF is 6 minutes even at 3.4ghz, it's looking likt i'll be ~6200 PPD with bonuses, or a rather depressing 1150 without

EDIT2: Now down to 5:43, PPD is 6700 w/ bonuses









EDIT3: Now OCed to 3.5ghz, TPF is 5:37, PPD is 7030 w/ bonuses (which I don't get yet







)


----------



## markt

201,225 points today woot!


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
201,225 points today woot!

Wow, what sort of farm you got running?!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i should be folding again by the weekend if my mobo is delivered before the weekend and i will be able to set up the gpu client in linux so hopefully i will be back soon o and i will be off line the whole month of july since i will be working in Georgia the whole month( lets just say I have to work 15 10hr days strait)


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


201,225 points today woot!










Ill be back in that club very soon!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


201,225 points today woot!


Wow, in one day you get what i do in 2 weeks...xD


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwatt22*


Wow, what sort of farm you got running?!


You can see here.


----------



## mmx+

What sort of PPD could an E6550 that's on 10-12 hours a day get with SMP2? I have one running WCG that I could conceivably switch over, but if the PPD wouldn't be any good, I won't.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


You can see here.



Attention whore.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What sort of PPD could an E6550 that's on 10-12 hours a day get with SMP2? I have one running WCG that I could conceivably switch over, but if the PPD wouldn't be any good, I won't.



2k if running 24/7, so probably ~1k for 10-12 hours.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


2k if running 24/7, so probably ~1k for 10-12 hours.


Eh, well, in that case it'll stay running WCG. My WCG PPD is going to take a hit now that I'm running SMP on the P8600 and X4 955, so I 'll at least leave that rig on WCG. Thanks


----------



## mmx+

Well, I'm now trying for 3.6ghz on the X4 955...hopefully that should be another couple hundred PPD (giving it a solid hour and a half of Prime95 before I re-start [email protected])


----------



## zodac

I wouldn't even bother with Prime95 to be honest. OCs that have passed Prime/LinX can still fail Folding. The SMP client is the most thorough stability test you'll find.


----------



## Maddog7771

Alright team it is about time i get back into the game. And this time i am bringing two Evga 295s to the table. I would jsut like to thank the Marine Core for paying my electric bill.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maddog7771* 
Alright team it is about time i get back into the game. And this time i am bringing two Evga 295s to the table. I would jsut like to thank the Marine Core for paying my electric bill.

Very handy.

Make sure you don't use GPU3 on them though; stick with GPU2 for now.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I wouldn't even bother with Prime95 to be honest. OCs that have passed Prime/LinX can still fail Folding. The SMP client is the most thorough stability test you'll find.









so true


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
so true

Does knowing this stuff make up for the fact that I've never actually OC'd in my life?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I wouldn't even bother with Prime95 to be honest. OCs that have passed Prime/LinX can still fail Folding. The SMP client is the most thorough stability test you'll find.









Well, I'll start up SMP again then...it doesn't seem to have failed Prime95 yet, so that's good

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Does knowing this stuff make up for the fact that I've never actually OC'd in my life?









Sure


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Does knowing this stuff make up for the fact that I've never actually OC'd in my life?









gasp


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
gasp

I know...









I bring shame to these forums...


----------



## jarble

but the amount of fun we have makes up for it


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
but the amount of fun we have makes up for it









I'm still gonna argue for a posse to get Zodaxx to OC his stuff


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know...









I bring shame to these forums...

Not at all, you're an amazing editor that can resolve almost anything related to [email protected]


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I'm still gonna argue for a posse to get Zodaxx to OC his stuff









You find a way, and I'll happily do it...

So far none of the programs I've tried worked.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Not at all, you're an amazing editor that can resolve almost anything related to [email protected]


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You find a way, and I'll happily do it...

So far none of the programs I've tried worked.


SetFSB? (probably gonna say no...)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


SetFSB? (probably gonna say no...)


No good.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No good.










you still running dell?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No good.










 Hmmm, after looking at EOC, it appears you are limited to OCing the GPU only


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have a K9A2 bundle forsale with CPU and RAM for a dedicated folder. Link here: http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...b-corsair.html

I'd love to sell it to a fellow folder.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


you still running dell?


It's the only computer I've ever had. I'll use it forever!

Or at least until I can afford a better one.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Hmmm, after looking at EOC, it appears you are limited to OCing the GPU only










Why did EOC tell you that, but looking at my sig didn't?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

good luck with the sale mort. That would definitely be a good board for someone to build a GPU farm on.

I guess I shouldn't be wishing I could get one of those because I am in the no money boat and might have to sell off my extra GPUs soon... and then I wouldn't have a use for it anymore.


----------



## Epona

Yeeeesssss. Just passed go4life and rank 1400. Now I'm 1389. I'm moving up!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
Yeeeesssss. Just passed go4life and rank 1400. Now I'm 1389. I'm moving up!









HAHAHA, we have converted another one...wait until you get to the 1000's....and you want that digit to drop off


----------



## Epona

What I really want is my postbit... haha. Yeah, I want to get below 1000, but that's take... a week. This is assuming I don't have another folding rig up before then.


----------



## zodac

I think I've reached my peak now. Was 218 the other day; now 224, and I've been Folding pretty much non-stop.

Was really hoping to break into the top 200 with this PPD.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
What I really want is my postbit... haha. Yeah, I want to get below 1000, but that's take... a week. This is assuming I don't have another folding rig up before then.

It's addicting isn't it...I should jump into the 700's at the midnight (1AM??) update (sitting @ 801 according to EOC)


----------



## mmx+

The one advantage to only having 3k points is I can overtake dozens if not a hundred people in a single ~1k update. Already up several hundred in 24 hours


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I think I've reached my peak now. Was 218 the other day; now 224, and I've been Folding pretty much non-stop.

Was really hoping to break into the top 200 with this PPD.









That's what some of the big guys keep saying....goodness forbid they blow a circuit breaker, they lose ground.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
That's what some of the big guys keep saying....goodness forbid they blow a circuit breaker, they lose ground.

I've only got 1 GPU running nowadays. Too hot for SMP, playing on PS3 most of the time, and I can't use the family rig for Folding (except Foldathons) during the summer.


----------



## Epona

Yeah, I'd be scared. I need a few more rigs to get my PPD up and catch some other people... I wish I had more money...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
Yeah, I'd be scared. I need a few more rigs to get my PPD up and catch some other people... I wish I had more money...

It's always great to see new, optimistic Folders, but take your time. It's better to slowly rise through the ranks, rather than spend a load of money on GPUs and CPUs, get a big increase in your electic bill, then decide it's not worth it.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Hah, I got tired of slowly moving up the ranks... spent too much for a nice upgrade, and now I'm short on money and I'm super-heating my room.

Just stick with that slow and steady


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's always great to seem new, optimistic Folders, but take your time. It's better to slowly rise through the ranks, rather than spend a load of money on GPUs and CPUs, get a big increase in your electic bill, then decide it's not worth it.

Very true. I'm hoping that if I add things on slowly (first an OC, then an i7, then a second GPU.....) my parents won't complain as much about the electricity bill. I've offered to pay for it, but been told no about that







Yet the complaints still come. They complain about the power consumption & added cost, yet refuse to let me pay for the power consumed by my two computers...explain this one please?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Very true. I'm hoping that if I add things on slowly (first an OC, then an i7, then a second GPU.....) my parents won't complain as much about the electricity bill. I've offered to pay for it, but been told no about that







Yet the complaints still come. They complain about the power consumption & added cost, yet refuse to let me pay for the power consumed by my two computers...explain this one please?

Parents think cancer's going to win either way and want you to stop now?


----------



## Epona

Don't worry, I'm not planning to spend loads of money. I've been picking up computers from friends/schools/etc and getting them up and running. I don't have that much money to spend, and I got other things I gotta spend it on first... (including my sig rig...).

But I really do enjoy folding though, I'm ready to be in it for the long run.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Parents think cancer's going to win either way and want you to stop now?

I'm not quite sure what their reasons are---I even offered to write a paper on [email protected], on the theory that no parent could resist a voluntary paper on some subject. However, I've been told I'm not allowed to spend _my_ money on things like this. I think their real issue is that it's a waste of electricity and is damaging to the environment--I can't agree with them on the waste of electricity bit, but I can't make things change, so I have o accept them as they are


----------



## zodac

Crap... I think I broke one of the spreadsheets.

Well, there goes my night's rest.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Crap... I think I broke one of the spreadsheets.

Well, there goes my night's rest.










 Do you want any help with it?


----------



## Aqualoon

Where's the late night crew? Just getting off work now - 16 hour work days FTL!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Here is the early morning crew








Im going to eat some food and going to work though









Btw, turned my pc off tonight, it was giving me a few errors, so i let it sleep for a few hours. Been folding nonstop the past 4 days









(My i7 arived, though the mobo/ram is still on the way.)


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i need to get back into the top 500 again


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
i need to get back into the top 500 again

You don't move after you get there however.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
You don't move after you get there however.

but i need to keep my position up


----------



## Aqualoon

I'm trying to get right around 333 and I'm not moving, these 400s are brutal.


----------



## grunion

It's funny, 3 years ago 20k was enough for the top 5.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i need to get back into the top 500 again


You need to keep folding... looks like you have been down for about 2 weeks...

I should jump yea in 1.3 weeks....

if the 400's are killer on Aqualoon getting 18K+ PPD then for me they are going to be even longer.... blah...


----------



## jarble

louze001 is coming up fast







my I7 rig wont be done in time to fend you off









wow like 6 on topic post in a row this cant be good we will toss this in here for good measure


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
You need to keep folding... looks like you have been down for about 2 weeks...

I should jump yea in 1.3 weeks....

if the 400's are killer on Aqualoon getting 18K+ PPD then for me they are going to be even longer.... blah...

yea my mobo is on the fritz but my new one comes today and i should be good after that


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I'm trying to get right around 333 and I'm not moving, these 400s are brutal.


i'm trying to hold onto my place @275 but i got hitman and cyclometric on my trail


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Do you want any help with it?

No, thank you. I got it sorted.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
yea my mobo is on the fritz but my new one comes today and i should be good after that


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, thank you. I got it sorted.


















woooOooOooOooooooo.....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, thank you. I got it sorted.


















So you need to be top-1500 for a [email protected] postbit? Only ~80k to go








Now I have a [email protected] stats link in my sig


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


louze001 is coming up fast







my I7 rig wont be done in time to fend you off









wow like 6 on topic post in a row this cant be good we will toss this in here for good measure










I already have 2 x i7 rigs folding & would need a 3rd just to slow his roll. He's come up fast on just about everyone, I'm hoping to hit the top 20 before he knocks me back a step.


----------



## markt

I was changing my vm from 7 cores to 8 and guess what happens....lost my wu


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I was changing my vm from 7 cores to 8 and guess what happens....lost my wu
























Sorry to hear that. How far into it were you?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I was changing my vm from 7 cores to 8 and guess what happens....lost my wu
























Wait, you were chaging it during a WU?









You should know beter than that.


----------



## markt

61%, its alright I got the ok from the boss(wife) to get another i7 rig...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I was changing my vm from 7 cores to 8 and guess what happens....lost my wu
























That sucks...I just lost a 90% done WU this morning as well








Not as bad as loosing a bigadv WU, but still


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That sucks...I just lost a 90% done WU this morning as well








Not as bad as loosing a bigadv WU, but still










It was a bigadv wu...oops I got you.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


61%, its alright I got the ok from the boss(wife) to get another i7 rig...


Well that's awesome, I certainly wish my parents were more supportive of [email protected] Please post pics once you get it!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
It was a bigadv wu...oops I got you.

Haven't you used that -bigadv Insurance thing? The script that saves a back up for -bigadv every couple of hours?


----------



## mmx+

So, just as an experiment I thought I'd try SMP2 under my Windows 7 Pro x64 install. The results? When sitting unused, it's now pulling 14:50 per frame vs 16:30. Not a huge difference, but enough to convince me to go back to Windows. For a comparison, the ~1:40 faster frame times means ~1650 PPD vs ~1250, so it's a keeper.


----------



## mmx+

Thanks to Aqualoon who generously helped me complete my 10 A3 WUs, I'm now getting bonuses (3.3k points at the last update with only 3 WUs). So I should be getting close to 15k/day now (1.5k P8600, 6.5k X4 955, 7k GTX260)

Now I can't wait until I get an i7, then I might be able to get 25 or 30k


----------



## zodac

If -bigadv is ported to Windows by then, 25-30k from the i7 alone, so a potential 50k PPD!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If -bigadv is ported to Windows by then, 25-30k from the i7 alone, so a potential 50k PPD!









Nah, it would be 25-30k I'm hoping for with the i7

Core 2 Duo Mobile P8600: 1.5k PPD
GTX260: 7.3k PPD
Core i7 860: 18-20k (SMP2) or 25k (bigadv)
As much as I'd like to keep the X4 955 folding as well, my parents have placed a hard rule: 1 laptop and 1 desktop maximum. So I'd need to fill the i7 setup up with GPUs (the EVGA board I'm looking at has 3 PCI-E slots....3 260s mmmm)

EDIT: Now 2 updates with over 3k points


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
I am in a race with FTW420!

Can I pass RoscoeMcGurk before ftw 420 passes me? Stay tuned. Your local weather forecast is next.

Turning out to be more of a race than I expected, have to see who wins in the next couple updates. I would've had ya already but went & accidentally picked up a bigadv on one of the cpus. Hope that doesn't take 2 days to send in again...


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Turning out to be more of a race than I expected, have to see who wins in the next couple updates. I would've had ya already but went & accidentally picked up a bigadv on one of the cpus. Hope that doesn't take 2 days to send in again...

I know I have been watching it closely. I thought you had me 2 days ago, but then again...I found a 470 and a 275 on the street the other day, so I gave them a new home...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
I found a 470 and a 275 on the street the other day, so I gave them a new home...









Thats cute








You are too good for this community









Btw, working on my i7 oc, currently at 3.8ghz








On stock speeds it was doing 8.5kppd with smp, plus 2x8.5k on the gtx275's was 25.5kppd








(yes, for some reason they were all at 8.5k







)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
I know I have been watching it closely. I thought you had me 2 days ago, but then again...I found a 470 and a 275 on the street the other day, so I gave them a new home...









You live in a folder-friendly neighborhood, stuff like that just laying around. I thought it was kinda funny, my radar has been telling me I'll overtake you in 3 - 6 hours for the last couple days & I'm not there yet.


----------



## jarble

just a few more days till I pull the trigger on this i7 build


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
You live in a folder-friendly neighborhood, stuff like that just laying around. I thought it was kinda funny, my radar has been telling me I'll overtake you in 3 - 6 hours for the last couple days & I'm not there yet.

Darn EOC getting your hopes up.









You definitely would have passed me if the temps had stayed in the 90s, but the day after it was only 70 and I cranked all the rigs to 11.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Haven't you used that -bigadv Insurance thing? The script that saves a back up for -bigadv every couple of hours?

No I forgot about that..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Looking at 11kppd @ 3.8ghz on the i7, doing my best to get bigadv running while this wu finishes








Total 28kppd.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Gonna be kind of upsetting once the GPU competition starts back up and I don't have 50k days anymore. Might be time to invest in a 470...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 







Looking at 11kppd @ 3.8ghz on the i7, doing my best to get bigadv running while this wu finishes








Total 28kppd.

Only 11k? Shouldn't a 3.8ghz i7 be getting ~17-18k with SMP2?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Only 11k? Shouldn't a 3.8ghz i7 be getting ~17-18k with SMP2?

i dunno, its at least more than i had on my q9550, that was 6-8kppd @ 3.8ghz


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
i dunno, its at least more than i had on my q9550, that was 6-8kppd @ 3.8ghz

I'm pulling right around 7k/day with my 3.4ghz X4 955, I'll honestly be a bit disappointed if I only pull ~11k with an i7. Only time will show


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'm pulling right around 7k/day with my 3.4ghz X4 955, I'll honestly be a bit disappointed if I only pull ~11k with an i7. Only time will show









hmm, i was disappointed too, but lets see how bigadv works out if i can find that backup script...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, i was disappointed too, but lets see how bigadv works out if i can find that backup script...


 Something is wrong. My i7 930 with turbo (2.9GHz) gets a smidgen above 10k ppd...

Do you have a GPU client running, though?

A3 is unusually sensitive to even a single thread being slowed down


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Something is wrong. My i7 930 with turbo (2.9GHz) gets a smidgen above 10k ppd...

Do you have a GPU client running, though?

A3 is unusually sensitive to even a single thread being slowed down










He has nVidia GPUs which should have no impact on SMP PPD, I know that when I close my GPU client PPD chances on the CPU by maybe 35 PPD, if that. Even browsing OCN in FF does far more than that


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


He has nVidia GPUs which should have no impact on SMP PPD, I know that when I close my GPU client PPD chances on the CPU by maybe 35 PPD, if that. Even browsing OCN in FF does far more than that


 I dunno, my 8800gts512 sapped some 1k ppd from my E6320...









Not that is was a great CPU to fold with, anyhow.


----------



## mypcisugly

Thats about what i lose to 1k ppd -1.5 ppd wheb the gtx260 is going on gpu2 with my amd 925


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yes, i have 2 gpu's folding. They are both producing ~8.5-9kppd.
The cpu is producing ~11kppd. And with my current extra processes i see max 10% cpu usage.

Might be just a mistake on my side though...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think there will be a little impact on SMP folding when using GPU folding. My 965 at stock with 3 GPU clients is barely keeping an edge on my 940 at stock with no GPU clients. My 1090T at 4.0 is only hitting 13.2 ish with 2 GPU clients. But all the GPU clients more than make up for the slight hit I'm taking.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I think there will be a little impact on SMP folding when using GPU folding. My 965 at stock with 3 GPU clients is barely keeping an edge on my 940 at stock with no GPU clients. My 1090T at 4.0 is only hitting 13.2 ish with 2 GPU clients. But all the GPU clients more than make up for the slight hit I'm taking.


 For a quad core (or better







), yes, the ppd boost it worth it.

However, I ended up shutting down my E6320 (that was driving my 8800gts512), because the power usage increase was not worth it for another measly 1k ppd. (2k ppd from CPU, 6 k ppd from GPU. Both at same time was around 5.5k ppd for GPU, and 1.5k ppd for CPU).


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Turning out to be more of a race than I expected, have to see who wins in the next couple updates. I would've had ya already but went & accidentally picked up a bigadv on one of the cpus. Hope that doesn't take 2 days to send in again...


Beat you to 23.









Now lets see if I can pass my next two, before louze overtakes me.


----------



## FtW 420

You got me this time...
I'm trying for 20 before he passes me.


----------



## mmx+

I have no threats


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I have no threats









start folding and you will get some threats


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


start folding and you will get some threats










I have, I'm at 40k points now








You'll notice in my sig I even have my [email protected] stats


----------



## jarble

Im about to get steamrolled by louze001









I need more *POWER* come on pay day


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


Im about to get steamrolled by louze001









I need more *POWER* come on pay day










What are your plans for survival?
Myself, I'm planning on an OCed i7 860


----------



## markt

Don't worry louze freaks me out too, comin up on me like that....

EDIT: I finally round up the money and all the i7 sales are over, figures.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Installed the new "goods" today (EVGA GTX 480 HC FTW) Prepare to meet your maker disease! MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
What are your plans for survival?
Myself, I'm planning on an OCed i7 860









i7 930 asus p6t7 and some gskill ram







but I told my self no more hardware purchases till June so


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
i7 930 asus p6t7 and some gskill ram







but I told my self no more hardware purchases till June so









Well that's only 2 days








Will this replace your Pentium Dual Core or be another folder?


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I have, I'm at 40k points now








You'll notice in my sig I even have my [email protected] stats










I know I had to say something


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well that's only 2 days








Will this replace your Pentium Dual Core or be another folder?


this would upgrade the black recluse (my main rig) and allow me to achieve a few goals.

1. a dedicated music rig, you would be amazed how much cpu usage it takes to get great sound and how much noise a folding system leaks into the line









2. 7 pcie slots for lots of ppd


----------



## mmx+

Epic updates FTW!
















EOC


----------



## jarble




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

38.5kppd









Though the i7 is getting a bit too hot...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*









38.5kppd









Though the i7 is getting a bit too hot...










You have a PM sir


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You have a PM sir

















Thanks for the pm








Ill take a look at it, though i dont have much problems with the popups







(IE at work blocks it







)

Btw, someone please take a look here, im my gpu load is not 100%


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I just boosted my PPD to around 22 - 25K! you guys better watch out because I'm COMING FOR YOU! :-D


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
I just boosted my PPD to around 22 - 25K! you guys better watch out because I'm COMING FOR YOU! :-D

Hmm, im gonna set up my second rig, dont like your breath in my neck...xD


----------



## technoredneck95

My folding rigs are both down.








Cleaning the dust out of one today so it should be back up and running by tonight. Hoping to get a 470 later in the week that will help my ppd out.


----------



## mega_option101

Finally back from vacation and I have something secret coming up to push my production to new heights... Bloodfire... You are mine


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Hmm, im gonna set up my second rig, dont like your breath in my neck...xD

haha! Well here's what I'm using: 3 Imacs, 2 core2duos @ 3.06ghz, 3 9800Gts, ATI 4650, Phenom X3 720 @ 3.4 ghz, PS3, and coming soon my 1090T and a GTS250. :-D

Sad thing is, is that an i7 can match all of what those computers can fold...


----------



## [CyGnus]

An i7 at bigadv does around 60k pts in 2 days so its 30k a day nothing much special... and bigavdv its not 100% ok it misses a few so SMP in I7 is like 16-17k (4GHz) i rather stick with a 1055T and a good SLI combo just my thought. My system is doing 24k and i have just a Q9400 at 3.8 and 1 GTX470 the second will arrive in a week if so another 14-15k to add


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


An i7 at bigadv does around 60k pts in 2 days so its 30k a day nothing much special... and bigavdv its not 100% ok it misses a few so SMP in I7 is like 16-17k (4GHz) i rather stick with a 1055T and a good SLI combo just my thought. My system is doing 24k and i have just a Q9400 at 3.8 and 1 GTX470 the second will arrive in a week if so another 14-15k to add










it's just the fact that i have that many computers and one i7 can match it. but that's the way it goes with computer hardware. it's all for a good cause anyways!


----------



## [CyGnus]

heheh yup i am with you on that


----------



## dave12

If anyone would like to trash talk me some now's the time.







Have a look at what my girlfriend's summer apparel and my trying to clean my PC's has done to my PPD.







I thought this was a good idea. Not turning out so good.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504334


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


if anyone would like to trash talk me some now's the time.







Have a look at what my girlfriend's summer apparel and my trying to clean my pc's has done to my ppd.







I thought this was a good idea. Not turning out so good.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504334


your next on my list of ppl to dominate!!! :d

actually... i highly doubt I'll catch you, but i'm gonna do my best. Would you mind turning your computers off for the next 2 months?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
If anyone would like to trash talk me some now's the time.







Have a look at what my girlfriend's summer apparel and my trying to clean my PC's has done to my PPD.







I thought this was a good idea. Not turning out so good.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504334

I'd say you're still doing pretty good, easily getting 2x what I get on a good day (currently doing ~14k PPD)
But that'll change once I get the i7


----------



## FtW 420

You're pulling away from me franz, I finished a bigadv 6 hours ago, now it's stuck trying to send it in. I really hope it finishes quicker than the 2 days it took last time, by the time it got to stanford it went from being worth ~55k points to about 30k.
I have to remember not to type -bigadv when starting the VMs....


----------



## [CyGnus]

I love competitions lets go guys i do not see any of you in my threats list and i am producing less 10k points since i sold my GTX275 SLI


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
your next on my list of ppl to dominate!!! :d

actually... i highly doubt I'll catch you, but i'm gonna do my best. Would you mind turning your computers off for the next 2 months?

Well cleaning has been taking the better part of a week, which coincidentally was when the temp outside started reaching the mid 80s, so weather permitting sure. Although, one nasty thunderstorm and I'll be back in the high 40k range.

edit:I'm kinda thinking about grabbing an 860 to play with though.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Well, I am staying with my parents for a while and they have given me the order to shut my PC off when I sleep at night. 
I guess this means I will have to stay up late and get up early.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, the i7 gets 22kppd @ 3.8ghz with bigadv, so its not that much. But my 2 gtx275's should be producing ~8.5k, though they are at 7k now cause of the bigadv taking all the cpu power. I might try -smp 7 to see if the gains are bigger than the losses, but i guess its not...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, the i7 gets 22kppd @ 3.8ghz with bigadv, so its not that much. But my 2 gtx275's should be producing ~8.5k, though they are at 7k now cause of the bigadv taking all the cpu power. I might try -smp 7 to see if the gains are bigger than the losses, but i guess its not...


I've got 3 275's and i7(7cores) getting about 18k and 8k+ on each 275 sometimes over 9k each.

Just purchased my second i7 920, gotta get a mobo and ram still though.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I've got 3 275's and i7(7cores) getting about 18k and 8k+ on each 275 sometimes over 9k each.

Just purchased my second i7 920, gotta get a mobo and ram still though.


So on -bigadv -smp 7 you are getting 18k? thats a 4k drop for me, though your 275's make up the loss... Well, in the night i will be dropping the 275's for the awfull sound the fans make. My bro is crying like a kid cause he thinks he wakes up from the noise...

Back to cpu only i guess









[edit]
oh, you are on 3.6ghz. On 3.8 it should be a smaller drop. Though in the night it can use all the 8 cores if im not using the gpu's.


----------



## michaeljr1186

so i have a million points..how do i get my badge?


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
so i have a million points..how do i get my badge?

Just wait for the site to update and it will appear automatically (I believe it updates once a day but dont know when).


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
Just wait for the site to update and it will appear automatically (I believe it updates once a day but dont know when).

awesome!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup its auto tomorrow it will be there for sure







And congtratz on your first Mil :Thumb:


----------



## markt

So I bought an i7 from here and from newegg I got this;


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


So I bought an i7 from here and from newegg I got this;










That's awesome, I just got an i7 as well








I wanted that combo, but I was told I'm not allowed to buy any CPUs over 100w (part of my parent's efforts to save power), and with no credit card/Newegg account I'd be hard pressed to by myself)

This will be i7 # what for you?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's awesome, I just got an i7 as well








I wanted that combo, but I was told I'm not allowed to buy any CPUs over 100w (part of my parent's efforts to save power), and with no credit card/Newegg account I'd be hard pressed to by myself)

This will be i7 # what for you?


#2, I get most of my points from gpu's.
I'm selling my phenom and an sli board for $100 to offset some of the cost.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


#2, I get most of my points from gpu's.
I'm selling my phenom and an sli board for $100 to offset some of the cost.


I think GPUs are still probably the way to go, I must say I like points every update vs only twice a day which is what SMP2 gives me (although, if OCed sufficiently I should be able to get a ~3k SMP2 WU every other EOC update)


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I think GPUs are still probably the way to go, I must say I like points every update vs only twice a day which is what SMP2 gives me (although, if OCed sufficiently I should be able to get a ~3k SMP2 WU every other EOC update)


I'm actually doing this so I get more ppd without more heat and energy usage. 
I added a 3 slot 775 board and cpu to the sale section cause i can fit all the cards on that board I'm buying.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm actually doing this so I get more ppd without more heat and energy usage. 
I added a 3 slot 775 board and cpu to the sale section cause i can fit all the cards on that board I'm buying.


Heat and power usage sure are a problem, my GTX260 is about 120w and does ~7.5k PPD, where as the i7 I have should do ~16-18k when OCed, even if it draws 160w. So GPUs are a great way to add PPD for the cheap, but sure cost a lot over time in power usage


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Heat and power usage sure are a problem, my GTX260 is about 120w and does ~7.5k PPD, where as the i7 I have should do ~16-18k when OCed, even if it draws 160w. So GPUs are a great way to add PPD for the cheap, but sure cost a lot over time in power usage


Yeah, I can't add more gpu's this summer but in the winter they actually benefit us cause we don't run the heater at all.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
You're pulling away from me franz, I finished a bigadv 6 hours ago, now it's stuck trying to send it in. I really hope it finishes quicker than the 2 days it took last time, by the time it got to stanford it went from being worth ~55k points to about 30k.
I have to remember not to type -bigadv when starting the VMs....

Oh wow I didnt realize they start losing value if they dont send right away, but I guess that makes sense. I thought they would go by a timestamp or something.

Okay how about a race to 10 million then.









If I leave the 470 running all night and tomorrow I am sure I can beat louze to 21.


----------



## FtW 420

I managed to get my bigadv sent off (had to shut down the gpus for a while so it could send), so I will be over the 10 million mark on the next update.
The real race will be to see who can outrun louze the longest...


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I managed to get my bigadv sent off (had to shut down the gpus for a while so it could send), so I will be over the 10 million mark on the next update.
The real race will be to see who can outrun louze the longest...


Yeah I think you beat me there. I didnt get 10 until the 9am update on EOC.

There isnt much I can do against louze, so I will just try to pass as many inactive folders as I can.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I only have 1 of 3 GTX295's folding right now







I am waiting on some new thermal pads for the waterblocks and then I can get all three up and running.


----------



## theCanadian

I tried really hard to set a personal best this month. But with the Chimp Challenge and and a day of down time, it just didn't happen. I'm going to fall about 10K short.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=359928


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
I tried really hard to set a personal best this month. But with the Chimp Challenge and and a day of down time, it just didn't happen. I'm going to fall about 10K short.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=359928

I'm still very impressed, ~350k is nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## ablearcher

Hey, for OCN folders who have no interaction with the outside forum









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...nza-750-a.html


----------



## zodac

There's an outside forum?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Hey, for OCN folders who have no interaction with the outside forum









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...nza-750-a.html


----------



## michaeljr1186

so i just switched over to bigadv.... yay. arghhh this thing takes forever. hopefully it's worth it.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Hey, for OCN folders who have no interaction with the outside forum









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...nza-750-a.html











what is this "out side" you speak of


----------



## mmx+

Well, I've managed ~12k points for 3 days in a row now








Hopefully I can maintain this number at least though Thursday


----------



## Aqualoon

Well, I'm going i7...won't have enough ram for -big adv right off the bat, but hopefully I can get somewhat close to 4GHz with an H50 on a 860 chip.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Well, I'm going i7...won't have enough ram for -big adv right off the bat, but hopefully I can get somewhat close to 4GHz with an H50 on a 860 chip.


Dude!
I have the H50, the 860, and I'm going to try to get 4ghz as well









Do you have any particular plans for a mobo? I picked up the P7P55D Pro, depending on when you're ordering I can give you my opinions about it (next weekend at the latest)

I only have 2GB of RAM so even if bigadv comes to Windows I'll still probably nned more


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, I've managed ~12k points for 3 days in a row now








Hopefully I can maintain this number at least though Thursday










that's great!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


that's great!










Thanks!
My setup is in theory capable of ~15.5k (between the laptop and sig rig), but but they aren't on 24/7, so I'd say that ~12/day is still cool








And 20-25k/day w/ i7 will be ever cooler


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Dude!
I have the H50, the 860, and I'm going to try to get 4ghz as well









Do you have any particular plans for a mobo? I picked up the P7P55D Pro, depending on when you're ordering I can give you my opinions about it (next weekend at the latest)

I only have 2GB of RAM so even if bigadv comes to Windows I'll still probably nned more









Yeah, getting a mobo that matches my case! It's going to be a P55 but between an all black Asus/EVGA or a black/orange DFI Lanparty. I'll have 4GB to start with, but I think you need at least 6GB to run -big adv


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yeah, getting a mobo that matches my case! It's going to be a P55 but between an all black Asus/EVGA or a black/orange DFI Lanparty. I'll have 4GB to start with, but I think you need at least 6GB to run -big adv

Well, for what it's worth, the EVGA P55 SLI was one of my first choices: ideal layout for 3 dual-slot GPUs, looks great, EVGA quality, reasonable price, good OCing, etc. Because of budget limitations, I was either able to get the P7P55D Pro, i7 860, and 2GB of RAM, the Gigabyte P55M-UD2, i7 860, and 4GB of RAM, or the i5 750, P7P55D Pro and 4GB of RAM. I decided to get the nicer mobo and processor on the theory that RAM is easy to upgrade later

Good luck with the i7, it should be fun (I can't wait until I "get" mine







)


----------



## Aqualoon

Well, the i5s can't run big adv so there would be no point in going that route







I can't get Gigabyte because their boards all have blue in them, same goes for MSI. I am on a budget so I am looking at OCN's marketplace along with a few other places. Seems that people can't beat Microcenter's price for the 860 though, that's the big price hog in this whole setup.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Well, the i5s can't run big adv so there would be no point in going that route







I can't get Gigabyte because their boards all have blue in them, same goes for MSI. I am on a budget so I am looking at OCN's marketplace along with a few other places. Seems that people can't beat Microcenter's price for the 860 though, that's the big price hog in this whole setup.

I honestly like the color scheme of Gigabyte mobos, but I wanted the 3 PCI-E slots and better voltage regulators of the Asus mobo
i5 was out for me because even though I probably won't be running bigadv, the HT of the i7 is actually very helpful in [email protected] (unlike so many things)

I have no Microcenter or Frys within 300 miles, so I'm limited to TigerDirect and what I can find online


----------



## Aqualoon

I have one close-ish to me...it's in the cities and I hate driving there, but I will if I have to...just hope I don't have to!

And I agree Gigabyte makes a solid board but my components have to match my case. That's the *ENTIRE* reason why I'm going with a new setup.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I have one close-ish to me...it's in the cities and I hate driving there, but I will if I have to...just hope I don't have to!

And I agree Gigabyte makes a solid board but my components have to match my case. That's the *ENTIRE* reason why I'm going with a new setup.

Uhm, wow!
I hope you enjoy your i7 and whatever mobo you happen to get.


----------



## Aqualoon

I know...I'm not suppose to say that am I?

The PPD is going to be AWESOME with it and that's the real and true reason why I'm changing setups! (that sound better?)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I know...I'm not suppose to say that am I?

The PPD is going to be AWESOME with it and that's the real and true reason why I'm changing setups! (that sound better?)

Oh, much. That's my reason, since I can't find anything other than [email protected] that uses more than 2 cores of my X4. The fact that I should be able to get an extra 10K PPD and have room for 2 more GPUs is my real reason


----------



## Aqualoon

What ram are you picking up mmx? I'm having issues finding ram that have a black sticks vs green or blue. That's what I hate about the ram I have now, nice looking plain black heatspreader, but the actual memory stick is green.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
What ram are you picking up mmx? I'm having issues finding ram that have a black sticks vs green or blue. That's what I hate about the ram I have now, nice looking plain black heatspreader, but the actual memory stick is green.

It's a kit 2 1GB sticks of XMS3...I don't remember the speed or timings, but they were the cheapest kit TigerDirect had by a reputable manufacturer. I don't know how much you're looking to spend on RAM, but this looks like a good kit if you want black. The PCBs are still green, but the heatsinks cover that nicely. I'm probably going to pick up a kit of these at some point because the blue would go nicely with the color scheme of the P7P55D


----------



## Aqualoon

You can see green on the ends...don't like that otherwise I'd get some Ripjaws or something.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
You can see green on the ends...don't like that otherwise I'd get some Ripjaws or something.

Acceptable?


----------



## PinkPenguin

Now this has made my day:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986

Im on Zodac's threat list lol, heres counting down those 4 days.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
Now this has made my day:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986

Im on Zodac's threat list lol, heres counting down those 4 days.

Now that's awesome! I think I'm going to screenshot it and hold it as one of the folding highlights when I'm finally above Z.

And mmx...it can't have blue highlights. I figure since I'm specifically giving up an x6 rig for an i7 because of looks I can be a tad picky


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Acceptable?

Its what I use and have had no issues with it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Now that's awesome! I think I'm going to screenshot it and hold it as one of the folding highlights when I'm finally above Z.

And mmx...it can't have blue highlights. I figure since I'm specifically giving up an x6 rig for an i7 because of looks I can be a tad picky










I'm technically also going to overtake Zodac...only 6 months at the current rate








However, I think it'll be a while before I make it on his top-5 threat list


----------



## nomolos

Can anyone help? Having trouble w/ -bigadv smp folding client...
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ng-bigadv.html


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomolos*


Can anyone help? Having trouble w/ -bigadv smp folding client...
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ng-bigadv.html


Whats the problem?


----------



## ablearcher

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...-quad-sli.html

USA folders - nar git going!


----------



## zodac

Awww.... no fair....

Though all Folders should really apply for that; post in the OCN vs TSC! thread, and the Foldathon thread too.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Awww.... no fair....

Though all Folders should really apply for that; post in the OCN vs TSC! thread, and the Foldathon thread too.










 Not there, there is a TSC member residing in the USA, that frequents that thread (rook? was that his/her name?).








<-- my "purity" of mind


----------



## zodac

Haha, fine.









Thought I'm sure they check all our Folding threads out. I know I do (can't wait until we're against CPC; I'll be able to understand most threads







).


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...-quad-sli.html

USA folders - nar git going!


Wow, that's awesome!
If I win, I can assure you it will be used for nothing other than folding


----------



## Aqualoon

And gaming


----------



## triallen

And heating


----------



## SgtHop

Do want. In.

Also, I may or may not have lost another GPU. Why do the computer gods hate me?


----------



## Epona

AHA. Passed into the 1000s.... now I'm 1088 and still climbing. Also, dreaded was catching up to me... but now he's not! Yay.


----------



## Aqualoon

Wait til you get to the 400s...you gain points daily and you don't move up the ranks.


----------



## zodac

The 200s are pretty tough too.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Well, things are getting bad for me...so, I think I'm going to be hanging around in the 600's a lot longer than it actually took me to get there.


----------



## mmx+

Well, I should be within the top 1500 within 36 hours, and have 100k points within 48


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Pssh it's going to take me a long time to crack the top 40. Especially now that the GPU competition started back up, that cost a cool 8.5-9k PPD.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Pssh it's going to take me a long time to crack the top 40. Especially now that the GPU competition started back up, that cost a cool 8.5-9k PPD.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The 200s are pretty tough too.


----------



## mmx+

I'm still without a single threat:








I guess that's what I get for ~13k PPD and still in the 1600s. Hopefully things will start getting tougher, blasting through dozens of inactive folders every update isn't very interesting


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'm still without a single threat:

I guess that's what I get for ~13k PPD and still in the 1600s. Hopefully things will start getting tougher, blasting through dozens of inactive folders every update isn't very interesting









When I did it, it was with 3k PPD. That was an awesome few months.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
When I did it, it was with 3k PPD. That was an awesome few months.









Well, it isn't exactly months for me at this rate








Blasting through ranks of retired folders is fun, but it'll be better to face some competition to make me try and get more out of my setup


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well yeah when I first started it only took 20k to be a top 20 producer and it was nothing to get a post bit in just a couple of days. My how things change in a few short months.


----------



## Epona

I got this ninjastryk guy on my tail, and gaining fast... but I'll be below 1000 by the time he passes me. I'm hoping it becomes more fun when I get to the 600s (or start gaming again... that'll take a hit on my PPD until I get another rig that's dedicated to folding..)


----------



## technoredneck95

All folding has ceased for me. The heat is just to much for my bedroom. I am trying to pick up a 470 to put in the computer downstairs. Hopefully I will be pulling some decent ppd again within the next few weeks.


----------



## MrBalll

Sadly I think Texas will be winning the battle over the next few months. I saw that we are supposed to have over 105Â°F for the next week and that scares me. Looks like I won't be able to fold but a few units a day. So, congrats to all those on my threat list. You should be overtaking me quite soon.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Just about to break into rank 1,300, currently have 128k points. My PPD isn't very high, maybe 6,000, but I'm folding 24/7 on many systems so I'm making progress







Look out suckers, I'll be in the top 1,000 by the end of June, especially considering there are still a lot of inactive folders in the top 1,000.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros* 
Just about to break into rank 1,300, currently have 128k points. My PPD isn't very high, maybe 6,000, but I'm folding 24/7 on many systems so I'm making progress







Look out suckers, I'll be in the top 1,000 by the end of June, especially considering there are still a lot of inactive folders in the top 1,000.

Nice, I'm going to be top-1500 by tonight, currently spot 1517 w/ 89k points

EDIT: Now 90k points and spot 1506


----------



## Magus2727

A little over half way to my 1 million badge!! need to keep folding.... wish my cars would stop braking down so I could spend money on my computer and not my cars...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, it isn't exactly months for me at this rate








Blasting through ranks of retired folders is fun, but it'll be better to face some competition to make me try and get more out of my setup


I know how you feel. I should be top 1500 by the end of the week now that the GX2 is folding at full steam. Its just boring that there really isnt anyone around me, here at 2027... there waasnt much competition at 11k ppd and now at 16.5k im half bored


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


A little over half way to my 1 million badge!! need to keep folding.... wish my cars would stop braking down so I could spend money on my computer and not my cars...


Nice, congrats!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I know how you feel. I should be top 1500 by the end of the week now that the GX2 is folding at full steam. Its just boring that there really isnt anyone around me, here at 2027... there waasnt much competition at 11k ppd and now at 16.5k im half bored


Exactly. I'm at 90k points now, ~13k PPD and all I'm doing is blasting through retired folders. I can't wait until I get up into the ranks of people who are still folding, that should be more fun. And maybe get my first threat. I've asked my friend to put his stock-clocked Q6600 under my username, so that should bring another 5k or so if he says yes








And then with the i7 and laptop I should be able to pull 30k on a good day


----------



## Aqualoon

Should be able to do more then that, I'm right around 30k right now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Should be able to do more then that, I'm right around 30k right now.


Well, I'd have the following:
i7 860: 20k PPD
GTX260: 7.5k PPD
C2DM P8600: 1.6k PPD
C2Q Q6600: 5.5k PPD
So in theory it should all do ~35k PPD, but I'm confident it wouldn't actually, since nothing is actually on 24/7
If I could borrow a PSU, I might be able to get the X4 955 up for a couple days folding, then I could probably do 30-35k easy


----------



## zodac

I'm not at home most of the day the next week or two, so I have no problem Folding 24/7.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, I'd have the following:
i7 860: 20k PPD
GTX260: 7.5k PPD
C2DM P8600: 1.6k PPD
C2Q Q6600: 5.5k PPD


Currently I'm running...

1055T 13.5k PPD
GTX 280 9.5k PPD
GTS 250 7k PPD
9600GT 2k PPD


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Currently I'm running...

1055T 13.5k PPD
GTX 280 9.5k PPD
GTS 250 7k PPD
9600GT 2k PPD


That's pretty impressive!
According to HFM, I'm currently pulling exactly 15k right now but even if I leave my computers on all day I never get that much. I think it's a conspiracy









How are you getting 7k PPD on the GTS250? I can barely pull 8k on the 260 when I'm lucky. And you can probably OC the 9600GT and get more than 2k, the one my friend has can do 2.5-3.2k with a decent OC


----------



## Aqualoon

OC the crap outta the shaders and core, all my PPD I posted was on the low side, can go up 500ish or so points on each one. I get so low on the 9600GT cause it's on my work PC and don't have it folding while I'm working so it gets paused M-F 8-5


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


OC the crap outta the shaders and core, all my PPD I posted was on the low side, can go up 500ish or so points on each one. I get so low on the 9600GT cause it's on my work PC and don't have it folding while I'm working so it gets paused M-F 8-5


I have the shaders as far as they'll go on the GTX260 (1.48ghz, which is exactly 400mhz over stock). I'm going to try and OC the core and memory later, this PPD addiction is hard to ignore








Maybe part of the problem is it's a 192-core model?

Does folding with multiple GPUs with different numbers of shaders still cause PPD drops on the lower card? If so, I guess I'll look for another 192-core GTX260, but if not I'll try to find a C216 or even a 275


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Does folding with multiple GPUs with different numbers of shaders still cause PPD drops on the lower card? If so, I guess I'll look for another 192-core GTX260, but if not I'll try to find a C216 or even a 275


It used to, but not any more.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It used to, but not any more.


You do not know how excited I am about this















I knew it used to, but if that issue is solved then I'll start looking for a good deal on another GT200 card


----------



## markt

It's on soon, I'm waiting on my i7 parts to come in. When they do, my avg should be about 180k w/ some days around 250-260k.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
It's on soon, I'm waiting on my i7 parts to come in. When they do, my avg should be about 180k w/ some days around 250-260k.
























You are amazing! What mobo/RAM did you decide to go with for the i7?

Another question, how well does GT200 and G92 work together for FAH? I may be able to pick up a very cheap 8800GT


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
It's on soon, I'm waiting on my i7 parts to come in. When they do, my avg should be about 180k w/ some days around 250-260k.

This makes me laugh like a lunatic and cry hysterically at the same time


----------



## Aqualoon

Board & Ram ordered!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Board & Ram ordered!

































There are a _lot_ of new i7 owners


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Board & Ram ordered!










Gorgeous RAM.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Gorgeous RAM.










Yeah I got the sticks that you and I picked out


----------



## zodac




----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Yeah I got the sticks that you and I picked out










What would those be? I'm really open to any good 4GB kits


----------



## Aqualoon

These, aren't they pretty?? My case theme is white/black/orange


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


These, aren't they pretty?? My case theme is white/black/orange


Those are cool!
I still think the blue Ripjaws look better, seeing as I have a blue mobo


----------



## zodac

She's got a pretty orange motherboard though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


She's got a pretty orange motherboard though.










Yeah, those would totally be better with a DFI board, but for most GB and Asus boards I think they might look a little strange


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yeah, those would totally be better with a DFI board, but for most GB and Asus boards I think they might look a little strange










Which is why I didn't let her get some horrid blue RAM sticks.


----------



## Aqualoon

Orange > Blue









My board


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Orange > Blue










Yet you're still posting in blue?
















Maybe it should be:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Orange > Blue


----------



## Aqualoon

Can people read orange text?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yet you're still posting in blue?
















Maybe it should be:


She used to post in orange, but orange is so awesome, you can't have a board, RAM _and_ posts in orange. Sacrafices must be made.

Wasn't that obvious?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Can people read orange text?


Yep


----------



## Aqualoon

UPS delivers on Saturday right? I know FedEx does


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

got the postbit








at rank 718, not a first page place







mission failed


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


UPS delivers on Saturday right? I know FedEx does


I'm pretty sure they do (at least I have gotten something from them once on a Saturday). Would this be you i7 parts you're waiting on?

@Bastiaan: Nice!


----------



## Aqualoon

Grats!

I love the postbit, what made me want to start folding









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm pretty sure they do (at least I have gotten something from them once on a Saturday). Would this be you i7 parts you're waiting on?



Yup! Would be nice to get them on Saturday and install everything on Sunday...hah, who am I fooling. I'll be waiting outside for the UPS guy and run inside to get everything installed.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


got the postbit








at rank 718, not a first page place







mission failed










You'll be passing me in about 45 minutes I reckon

More PPD, more points, everyone's happy


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Grats!

I love the postbit, what made me want to start folding










If you remember, it was the thought of a postbit and sig badge that made me switch over form TPU. All of the little icons are so awesome (Can't wait for my OCed account so I get another)







:


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Grats!

I love the postbit, what made me want to start folding










well, it didnt make me start, but at least it was one of the things that made me interested...








It took a few weeks since i passed number 1500, but i have it now and it looks nice xD

(edit)a 10k update








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*









You'll be passing me in about 45 minutes I reckon

More PPD, more points, everyone's happy










well, EOC claims that it'll take me 18.4 hours...








So you'll have to wait a few hours before the next jogger walks by


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


If you remember, it was the thought of a postbit and sig badge that made me switch over form TPU. All of the little icons are so awesome (Can't wait for my OCed account so I get another)







:


I couldn't wait so I bought one, about to ask if I pay for another year if the inbox size can be doubled, I'm running out of room!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The post bit and millionaire badge is like crack and heroin for people who want to benefit mankind.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I couldn't wait so I bought one, about to ask if I pay for another year if the inbox size can be doubled, I'm running out of room!


You should ask zodac to stop pmming you....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I couldn't wait so I bought one, about to ask if I pay for another year if the inbox size can be doubled, I'm running out of room!


Dude, how are you running out already? I only have 170 PMs, at least half of which I could get rid of

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


The post bit and millionaire badge is like crack and heroin for people who want to benefit mankind.


They totally are, the Chimp Challenge badge is cool, now I want more

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


You should ask zodac to stop pmming *spamming* you....











Fixed


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


You should ask zodac to stop pmming you....










Wouldn't want to hurt her feelings









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Dude, how are you running out already? I only have 170 PMs, at least half of which I could get rid of


I'm not a dude


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Wouldn't want to hurt her feelings









Because you know you love me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 



















And I just cleared out a few.


----------



## Aqualoon

omgosh i need 10k stat!


----------



## zodac

Staff only.


----------



## Aqualoon

What if I like, donate just to get that size of an inbox. I figure if I'm over 1k in 6 months then I'll need it before christmas!


----------



## mike44njdevils

I wonder if one oculd calculate the bandwidth used when Aqua and zodac PM each other


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
What if I like, donate just to get that size of an inbox. I figure if I'm over 1k in 6 months then I'll need it before christmas!

I must be doing something wrong then if I only have 172 in 8 months


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
What if I like, donate just to get that size of an inbox. I figure if I'm over 1k in 6 months then I'll need it before christmas!


It's been suggested, but not brought in yet. Possible when we move to the new forum though.









Or become Staff somehow.


----------



## Aqualoon

New forum?!? This will happen before winter?? I have a chance to keep all my precious PM's and just get biiiigger inboxes!?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
New forum?!? This will happen before winter?? I have a chance to keep all my precious PM's and just get biiiigger inboxes!?

I can't really comment.


----------



## Aqualoon

But but...my preciouses...


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
I wonder if one oculd calculate the bandwidth used when Aqua and zodac PM each other























...and lets not talk about their loving comments to each other in the folding forum


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
But but...my preciouses...

You know... I have some more space in my PM box.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
...and lets not talk about their loving comments to each other in the folding forum










You leave us alone!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You know... I have some more space in my PM box.









Inc!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Inc!


----------



## mmx+

No news yet whether I'm going to be able to get [email protected] up on my friend's Q6600, but I'm still hopeful

Is there any way to make the GPU client not make XP all laggy? If there is, I could probably get us his 9600GT as well


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
No news yet whether I'm going to be able to get [email protected] up on my friend's Q6600, but I'm still hopeful

Is there any way to make the GPU client not make XP all laggy? If there is, I could probably get us his 9600GT as well









It's funny you mention this...

If I run my 9600GT here at work everything gets all laggy and I have to pause it. However when I run my GTS 250 at home I can do whatever (besides game) and I'm fine. Don't ask me why this is.


----------



## zodac

Give him GPU3, and pray he gets a FahCore_15.

Otherwise, just put the CPU usage slider in the GPU client down to 50% (should use 70-80% of the GPU then).


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
It's funny you mention this...

If I run my 9600GT here at work everything gets all laggy and I have to pause it. However when I run my GTS 250 at home I can do whatever (besides game) and I'm fine. Don't ask me why this is.

On XP at work?

Yeah, switch to Windows Basic theme at home ans you'll see what we mean.


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah work is on XP, home is Vista HP. Lag like nobodies business at work so I can't GPU fold while I work (I SMP fold tho!)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
no news yet whether i'm going to be able to get [email protected] up on my friend's q6600, but i'm still hopeful

is there any way to make the gpu client not make xp all laggy? If there is, i could probably get us his 9600gt as well









nvm zodac beat me too the slider idea


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

You leave us alone!

::sniffles::


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
It's funny you mention this...

If I run my 9600GT here at work everything gets all laggy and I have to pause it. However when I run my GTS 250 at home I can do whatever (besides game) and I'm fine. Don't ask me why this is.

Aero keeps it from slowing down, disable it and it'll be laggy as hell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Give him GPU3, and pray he gets a FahCore_15.

Otherwise, just put the CPU usage slider in the GPU client down to 50% (should use 70-80% of the GPU then).

When I get an email back about the SMP client I'll ask him about this. 3k PPD isn't a lot, but it can't hurt (especially since it's twice what I get on my laptop and I fold on it)


----------



## Aqualoon

Anyone else have a subpar update for 3pm?


----------



## zodac

The team isn't doing too badly.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Anyone else have a subpar update for 3pm?


Nope, I got a pair of 450s from the GTX260 which is what i get most updates. I turned in a SMP2 WU just after 2PM Central Time and I was hoping it would be in this update, but no luck


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Anyone else have a subpar update for 3pm?


Quite the opposite, had a 3300er







(that's good for me...I've yet to see 4k+ on an update)


----------



## Aqualoon

If I can stay off the anime tonight I should have a decent day, just expected to be where I am now but 3 hours ago.


----------



## zodac

Hey, I have the 3rd most posts in this thread! Months of hard work have paid off.









Now, Hueristic isn't active anymore, so 2nd place, here I come!


----------



## mike44njdevils

We have stats for that stuff, nice









in other news, I've held off Bastiaan for at least one more update


----------



## mmx+

3 more spots and I'll be top-1500 and eligible for a folding posbit!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


3 more spots and I'll be top-1500 and eligible for a folding posbit!










Heh, at your rate you'll be in the top 1,000 by the foldathon


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, I have the 3rd most posts in this thread! Months of hard work have paid off.









Now, Hueristic isn't active anymore, so 2nd place, here I come!


 Who would have the most, lol?

Probably sombody that has filled all of the first 200 pages


----------



## zodac

Mark has the most:

markt - 577
Hueristic - 426
zodac - 346

Not bad, considering I started posting in this thread long after they did.


----------



## Magus2727

how many of the posts are "trash" talking vs talking about nothing??


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


how many of the posts are "trash" talking vs talking about nothing??










He said it, not me







(I'm just a fly on the wall...)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


how many of the posts are "trash" talking vs talking about nothing??










 Nah, we like using Punchy's thread, and the TSC Stomp! thread for tawking purposes


----------



## zodac

It doesn't specify.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Heh, at your rate you'll be in the top 1,000 by the foldathon










Unfortunately, I won't. I'm going out of town so my computers will be off until the 11th. I'm going to try and get my friend's Q6600 running under my name tonight, so I'd have a consistent 5-6k, but most of my PPD potential will be off. At least I'll come back with an i7 ready to destroy those ranks


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Nah, we like using Punchy's thread, and the TSC Stomp! thread for tawking purposes










Ha, did you miss me, Aqua and repo in the Foldathon thread yesterday?

Fun times...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ha, did you miss me, Aqua and repo in the Foldathon thread yesterday?

Fun times...


 Porbably not









I lurk more than it's healthy to


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Porbably not









I lurk more than it's healthy to










I lurked for well over a year here before starting to post.









(Ok, actually, I joined then forgot the site for a year, *then* came back and lurked for ~15 months, but still.







)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It doesn't specify.










Hey Zodac....
We're down to under 4 months at my current rate


----------



## zodac

5.1 months is *NOT* less than 4 months.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I lurked for well over a year here before starting to post.









(Ok, actually, I joined then forgot the site for a year, *then* came back and lurked for ~15 months, but still.







)










Smart









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Hey Zodac....
We're down to under 4 months at my current rate

















WhoooOoOOoOoOooooo.....!


----------



## Aqualoon

I'm not the lurking type...I post


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
5.1 months is *NOT* less than 4 months.









Oh damn. I saw the user below you and saw 3.8








Well, I *intend* to make it less than 4 months









Anyways, your demise is coming!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Oh damn. I saw the user below you and saw 3.8








Well, I *intend* to make it less than 4 months









lol.

I need to get a NB HS...

I'll be back.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Oh damn. I saw the user below you and saw 3.8








Well, I *intend* to make it less than 4 months










Ha, you gotta cut it down a lot more to get on my threat list; look at this:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986

You know, I helped 4 of those 5 (one of them extensively). Oh, how I regret it.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I need to get a NB HS...

Northbridge heatshield?!?!? Are you launching your mobo into orbit









Edit: whroops....HS = heat sink...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

Ha, you gotta cut it down a lot more to get on my threat list; look at this:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986

You know, I helped 4 of those 5 (one of them extensively). Oh, how I regret it.









Oh, I promise I will make it there eventually, I'm gaining on you at a right nice pace, my problem is just the 1.4million point buffer you have. Time to get folding harder!









EDIT @ Mike: Heatsink


----------



## Aqualoon

Ooo, I'll be in Z's threat in a few weeks


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Oh, I promise I will make it there eventually, I'm gaining on you at a right nice pace, my problem is just the 1.4million point buffer you have. Time to get folding harder!









EDIT @ Mike: Heatsink









Ha, I'm not even Folding right now... typing up the Ubuntu GPU guide for you to try out.









Might not finish it until tomorrow though...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Ooo, I'll be in Z's threat in a few weeks

Grats!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Grats!









For what? I'm hardly a threat.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
For what? I'm hardly a threat.

This is true


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
For what? I'm hardly a threat.

Not really sure, it seemed like the polite thing to say
















but who's that in your avvy?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


This is true


How sweet.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Not really sure, it seemed like the polite thing to say
















but who's that in your avvy?


Me... who else?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Me... who else?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Me... who else?










Hmm. I think I'll ask repo to see if there's a shred of truth in this "unlikely" claim


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Hmm. I think I'll ask repo to see if there's a shred of truth in this "unlikely" claim










Repo will say anything to undermine me... he's not happy with me right now. I don't think you can trust what he says to be honest.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Repo will say anything to undermine me... he's not happy with me right now. I don't think you can trust what he says to be honest.


Is he still upset you wouldn't touch your own fan grills in front of him?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Is he still upset you wouldn't touch your own fan grills in front of him?


That's the least of the issues...


----------



## Aqualoon

Oh geez, what did you do now girl?


----------



## zodac

I can't really say here; it's a bit public. Chipp would get pretty annoyed with me if I said stuff like that here.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Repo will say anything to undermine me... he's not happy with me right now. I don't think you can trust what he says to be honest.


I've PM'ed him, it will be interesting to hear his take on this story.

More on topic, I'm trying for the next shader strap on my GTX260, wish me luck! If that doesn't work I'll try increasing the core and memory a bit


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Repo will say anything to undermine me...


Quite possibly...but for the definition of irony, please direct your attention to the statement below

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't think you can trust what he says to be honest.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I've PM'ed him, it will be interesting to hear his take on this story.

More on topic, I'm trying for the next shader strap on my GTX260, wish me luck! If that doesn't work I'll try increasing the core and memory a bit


He better not PM you pictures of me... I don't like when he does that.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Quite possibly...but for the definition of irony, please direct your attention to the statement below











Now Zodaxx is after YOU!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


He better not PM you pictures of me... I don't like when he does that.










It would be CP









"control panel"


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


More on topic, I'm trying for the next shader strap on my GTX260, wish me luck! If that doesn't work I'll try increasing the core and memory a bit


Since when the time comes you're going to go screaming by me anyway...why not lower the core to stock levels, leave the memory alone and keep pushing the shaders (that's assuming you have an OC on the core/mem...)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Quite possibly...but for the definition of irony, please direct your attention to the statement below











Fine; trust him.

Though we all know that even when he says I'm a girl, you won't believe him...


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Now Zodaxx is after YOU!










Who


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


He better not PM you pictures of me... I don't like when he does that.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Fine; trust him.

Though we all know that even when he says I'm a girl, you won't believe him...

No trust is ever needed. Brevity of reality?

Maybe


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 









Yeah, no matter what he says, *DON'T* let him talk you into anything involving a camera.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Fine, trust him.

Trust no one, I do...for this is the intrawebz


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
Who









Soul.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 









Bod-ay.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, no matter what he says, *DON'T* let him talk you into anything involving a camera.









I'm a tad smarter then that sweetie


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I'm a tad smarter then that sweetie

awwww......

D is smart









Unlike Z


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, no matter what he says, *DON'T* let him talk you into anything involving a camera.



















...every (she)man has a price...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 









...every (she)man has a price...

Not that one. S/He's free


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
Since when the time comes you're going to go screaming by me anyway...why not lower the core to stock levels, leave the memory alone and keep pushing the shaders (that's assuming you have an OC on the core/mem...)









The core and memory are currently stock, I'm currently trying the shaders at 1512mhz to see if they remain stable. If not, I'll push the core and mem a bit because it can't hurt









EDIT: 1512 is _NOT_ stable, so I'll try upping the core/memory clocks


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I'm a tad smarter then that sweetie

When you've got a body like mine, sometimes you just can't help it.

Might not be a problem for you though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
awwww......

D is smart









Unlike Z


















Who's D?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
When you've got a body like mine, sometimes you just can't help it.

Might not be a problem for you though.

Pics or Shens.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

Who's D?

You know who she is


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Who's D?

The second 2nd coming of /b/


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
The second 2nd coming of /b/










Nice









but I assign nicknames (all in good fun







) to most posters here.

Keeps them Russians confused







...

and the Germans, too.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Nice









but I assign nicknames (all in good fun







) to most posters here.

What's mine?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Pics or Shens.

Until I find out who else is in this wager, I shan't.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
You know who she is









Nu-uh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
The second 2nd coming of /b/

Queen Boxxy!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
but I assign nicknames (all in good fun







) to most posters here.


What's mine? Zodaxx doesn't count as a nickname.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
What's mine?

I haven't thought of one, yet








I'm sorry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Until I find out who else is in this wager, I shan't.

Nu-uh.

Queen Boxxy!









Lol


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What's mine? Zodaxx doesn't count as a nickname.









Hmmm.....









How about:

Lord Zodaxx...?

EDIT: rank 1234









I have been dropping ranks like flys


----------



## zodac

What's the female of Lord? Lady?








I think I like Duchess... lower rank in royalty, but sounds quite posh. I think we already have a Queen on OCN anyway.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Hmmm.....









How about:

Lord Zodaxx...?

EDIT: rank 1234









I have been dropping ranks like flys









Maybe you should start folding again


----------



## bwatt22

The light (4.2 GHz now...) OC I put on this 980x gives some lovely VMWare -bigadv PPD. I can't wait for Windows -bigadv!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwatt22* 
The light (4.2 GHz now...) OC I put on this 980x gives some lovely VMWare -bigadv PPD. I can't wait for Windows -bigadv!









Can we have a HFM.NET SS to














over?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What's the female of Lord? Lady?








I think I like Duchess... lower rank in royalty, but sounds quite posh. I think we already have a Queen on OCN anyway.









Nice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Maybe you should start folding again









Maybe... my freaken WC setup should cease failing







It's been 2 days since all the parts (except GPU WB) arrived, and I cannot trace ONE final leak!!!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Not that one. S/He's free









+1 So true archer, so true!


----------



## bwatt22

Here ya go


















Clocks aren't quite right, i have been messing with all of them... forever tweaking, till i can get underwater


----------



## mmx+

Wow, that's amazing! 66k PPD from *3* clients! (and 35k from one client!)


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
When you've got a body like mine, sometimes you just can't help it.

Might not be a problem for you though.


I can say with 110% confidence, you and I don't have the same body


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Wow, that's amazing! 66k PPD from *3* clients! (and 35k from one client!)

I didn't expect it to be so great either, but now that I have seen em in action, this setup is insane. I'm just excited for whenever I decide to go underwater for stable clocks and my next build... Guessing I will go with an SR-2 and 2x6Core Xeons. That's gonna be a PPD beast.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I can say with 110% confidence, you and I don't have the same body









Damn straight; you're not that lucky.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Damn straight; you're not that lucky.









I fail to see how this is a bad thing for me.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
what's the female _to the_ lord?

wench!!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I fail to see how this is a bad thing for me.

Oh dear god... that's so sad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
wench!!!!!

You can't change my words just so you can make a joke.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You can't change my words just so you can make a joke.










Heh, I didn't even noticed that quotes come through in italics. And remember, I'm American...I'm all about twisting words for personal gain


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Heh, I didn't even noticed that quotes come through in italics. And remember, I'm American...I'm all about twisting words for personal gain










You're aware I can delete posts here right? So instead of twisting, outright deleting seems a bit better.


----------



## Aqualoon

Eh, just tell Z she has pretty colour font and she'll forget about everything else.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Eh, just tell Z she has pretty colour font and she'll forget about everything else.


Really? You think it's pretty?


----------



## Aqualoon

Did you miss what I said completely?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Really? You think it's pretty?


yes hunny very pretty







:

edit the few pages were epic to bad I was at work


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Did you miss what I said completely?



But, but you said it was pretty. Didn't you mean that?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


yes hunny very pretty







:

edit the few pages were epic to bad I was at work




















And every page here is epic.

EPIC!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But, but you said it was pretty. Didn't you mean that?










Yes, I did say that your coloUr of font was pretty, and I meant every word of it!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Yes, I did say that your coloUr of font was pretty, and I meant every word of it!


Thank you sweetie.









BRB; gotta restart.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Thank you sweetie.









BRB; gotta restart.


how dare you shut your pc down lol

on a side note the farm really dislike this new batch of 353's I have been getting







6 clients pause 24hrs







I can understand one or too but all 6


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


how dare you shut your pc down lol


Just testing the GPU guide before I post it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


how dare you shut your pc down lol

on a side note the farm really dislike this new batch of 353's I have been getting







6 clients pause 24hrs







I can understand one or too but all 6


I must say the 353s are awesome, I'm mostly getting 450s, which are OK, but 353s are always nice (an extra 800 PPD). At least I haven't had any 548s in a couple days now


----------



## mmx+

Hmph


----------



## zodac

Honestly, my avatar isn't me. But I _am_ a girl.

Something tells me you don't believe that though?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Honestly, my avatar isn't me. But I _am_ a girl.

Something tells me you don't believe that though?

I'll take your word for it, but I'm surprised that we've had 2 female folding editors: first Val and then you









More on topic, I'm trying slightly higher OCs on the 260, and it looks like it'll get about ~150 PPD more


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Honestly, my avatar isn't me. But I _am_ a girl.

Something tells me you don't believe that though?

Does not matter what you are girl or boy or if you are just unsure we don't care
will still have big respect for you


----------



## zodac

Val didn't count; she was gone pretty quick (or perhaps "ousted" would be the better term). I, however, am here for life.

On topic myself, I just finished the GPU guide, then found out that installing the drivers wasn't enough; OpenGL didn't get installed. Not sure what to do now.... again.


----------



## mmx+

Well, with the latest update I'm now solidly in the top 1500!


----------



## zodac

I DID IT!









Got the GPU Folding.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I DID IT!









Got the GPU Folding.









In Ubuntu? If I have time tonight, I'll give it a shot


----------



## zodac

Guide isn't technically complete. Though there are enough instructions to get the client to run, I still need to add info on how to make the shortcuts, same for HFM, then I need to switch to Win7 and get the pictures ready. I hope to have it done in the next 40 mins though.

*EDIT:* By the way, the lag is pretty noticeable here... I'm going to check GPU3 out too when I get a chance.


----------



## Andy.Yung

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, with the latest update I'm now solidly in the top 1500!









Congrats!

I have yet to meet my goal of being a Top 20 producer. I'm having a lot of internet issues which are preventing me from submitting work units.









I need to bring in a new ISP..gah


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Guide isn't technically complete. Though there are enough instructions to get the client to run, I still need to add info on how to make the shortcuts, same for HFM, then I need to switch to Win7 and get the pictures ready. I hope to have it done in the next 40 mins though.

*EDIT:* By the way, the lag is pretty noticeable here... I'm going to check GPU3 out too when I get a chance.

Let me know, I may have time to try it tonight, but if not I should be able to sometime next weekend


----------



## zodac

I'll send you a PM as soon as it's ready.

Anybody else want to give it a try? Let me know (PM or post).


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andy.Yung* 
Congrats!

I have yet to meet my goal of being a Top 20 producer. I'm having a lot of internet issues which are preventing me from submitting work units.









I need to bring in a new ISP..gah

Thanks! I'm pretty excited. Top-1500 and almost 100k points









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'll send you a PM as soon as it's ready.
Anybody else want to give it a try? Let me know (PM or post).









Sounds good, I'll probably be online all evening


----------



## markt

I was just wondering how many times I've posted in here, look who's on the top of the list...


----------



## zodac

I just posted a few posts up that you were top.









But don't worry, I'm coming for that spot. You can have #1 in the Folding team; I'm the number one poster though.


----------



## Magus2727

wow... i have posted quite a bit... i was wondering where I would stand....


----------



## zodac

Ha, jarble, yesterday I was behind you. That's what happens when you go to sleep.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ha, jarble, yesterday I was behind you. That's what happens when you go to sleep.










40 posts in one night... wonder what your best record is in a 24 hour period...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I was just wondering how many times I've posted in here, look who's on the top of the list...












I will over take you it is just a mater of time


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I just posted a few posts up that you were top.









But don't worry, I'm coming for that spot. You can have #1 in the Folding team; I'm the number one poster though.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


drop me a pm about that post please

I will over take you it is just a mater of time










I use to talk a lot of crap(trash) I suppose, I might do a little more when the next i7 gets here...


----------



## zodac

I will crush you with my trash talking!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I will crush you with my trash talking!

Zodac, could you offer some help here. I'm completely clueless about what this error means


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I use to talk a lot of crap(trash) I suppose, I might do a little more when the next i7 gets here...









same but I think you have the upper hand on folding power


----------



## louze001

for the #1 spot for the foldathon!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 







for the #1 spot for the foldathon!!

you are just a minor set back on my way to the the top 20









you are the first person to pass me in a long time. I got to add some stuff so that does not happen again


----------



## Epona

mmx+ get off my threats list. >_>


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
mmx+ get off my threats list. >_>



Oh, nice, I've managed to get on the threat list of someone who actively folds!








I will be off your threat list starting tomorrow or Friday, I'm leaving town but I'll be back with an i7 to make sure I stay there (until I pass you, that is)









I can not say how impressed I am with Teamviewer. I now have used it successfully to get a second person folding for team 37726. Likely before the night is out I'll have set up SMP on a 3rd person's computer (mobius378)


----------



## Epona

I guess going up a few hundred ranks and losing two won't really hurt.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


I guess going up a few hundred ranks and losing two won't really hurt.










No, it really isn't. Maybe you should upgrade your setup anyways


----------



## bwatt22

After this next GPU3 finishes time to shut down and do a TIM changeout!


----------



## Epona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


No, it really isn't. Maybe you should upgrade your setup anyways










Haha, once I get my current one upgraded some more, I'll get the money to have a dedicated folding rig... then you'll have a run for your money.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwatt22*


After this next GPU3 finishes time to shut down and do a TIM changeout!










I will never understand why manufactures use crap tim


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Haha, once I get my current one upgraded some more, I'll get the money to have a dedicated folding rig... then you'll have a run for your money.










Oh, but I'm planning on upgrades as well. I'm trying to draft my friend and his Q6600 in as well, in which case I should be able to get 30k on a good day. Depending on how my financial state progresses with the summer, I may be getting a 2nd GTX260 or a GTX275 (or maybe just a pair of 8800GTs) so 40k might not be too far out of reach. Especially if I keep the X4 as a dedicated folder








Competition is great, I'd love to be in close competition with someone


----------



## Aqualoon

Folding it seems goes hand in hand with the upgrade bug.

Oh well, i7 860 found and bought for a good price. Hoping to be up and running this weekend.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Folding it seems goes hand in hand with the upgrade bug.

Oh well, i7 860 found and bought for a good price. Hoping to be up and running this weekend.

It really does. I probably would have gone with an i7 anyways, but now this is justification for it and now it doesn't seem like a complete waste of money


----------



## Aqualoon

My 1055T was more then I needed...except for folding. Must-have-8-threads


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
My 1055T was more then I needed...except for folding. Must-have-8-threads

I'm the same with my X4, hell, even the C2D I had was plenty. Until I got addicted to [email protected]








Now nothing's enough (considering a 2nd 260 as well even when the 8800GT was plenty) I don't even game any more because it hurts my PPD


----------



## Aqualoon

I still game, which is why I setup a dedicated folding rig so I wouldn't feel guilty for taking the PPD hit while I gamed


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I still game, which is why I setup a dedicated folding rig so I wouldn't feel guilty for taking the PPD hit while I gamed









I had a dedicated folding rig and a gaming ring now I have too folding rigs and no gaming rig







lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I still game, which is why I setup a dedicated folding rig so I wouldn't feel guilty for taking the PPD hit while I gamed









Most of the games I play run on my laptop, I maybe game an hour or two each weekend on the desktop, but mostly it us folds. I don't hav the money for a dedicated rig, so yeah

I can now see how you would want more than 2,000 PMs, I've gotten over 50 today alone (between ones I've sent and received)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Most of the games I play run on my laptop, I maybe game an hour or two each weekend on the desktop, but mostly it us folds. I don't hav the money for a dedicated rig, so yeah

I can now see how you would want more than 2,000 PMs, I've gotten over 50 today alone (between ones I've sent and received)

Ha, me and Mort were snowed under during the CC. You'd leave for an hour, come back, and 60 PMs.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ha, me and Mort were snowed under during the CC. You'd leave for an hour, come back, and 60 PMs.









Damn, 60 an *hour*? I can see 60 a day, easy, but an hour?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ha, me and Mort were snowed under during the CC. You'd leave for an hour, come back, and 60 PMs.









that must have been intense


----------



## zodac

We're busy guys.









But day one of the CC, I could barely post in threads the amount of PMs I was getting. Everytime I loaded a page I'd get a damn popup.


----------



## ablearcher

were they general questons, or passkey requests?


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We're busy guys.









But day one of the CC, I could barely post in threads the amount of PMs I was getting. Everytime I loaded a page I'd get a damn popup.









Luckily you had me to help all the users out whilst you PM'ed.


----------



## Epona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Most of the games I play run on my laptop, I maybe game an hour or two each weekend on the desktop, but mostly it us folds. I don't hav the money for a dedicated rig, so yeah

I can now see how you would want more than 2,000 PMs, I've gotten over 50 today alone (between ones I've sent and received)


I won't have a laptop until about a year from now... so that's unfair.







I may get an i7 folding for me soon... we'll see.


----------



## Andy.Yung

Son of a !!!!!!!!!

I think I lost another -bigadv work unit. I checked on the work an hour ago, and everything was going great, chugging along at 30% completion. I just went to go check, and VMware is trying to download a new workunit, but says it can't connect to the server...***!

I tried to restart it, no luck. Tried to restore the workunit from the backup, no luck.

I've been off my PPD target for a few days now and it's driving me nuts! gahhh


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I will never understand why manufactures use crap tim

God awful annoying! It's helped temps a bit, but not much. The MX-3 here is just a hold over till I can stick two (or 3 if i feel froggy!) EK GTX-480 Waterblocks on those bad boys... as well as the CPU and Mobo. Then we'll see what kinda speeds i can crank out(not to mention the ppd!!!).


----------



## mmx+

I'm going to be shutting down the "farm" shortly, so 7k points is probably all I'm going to get for the day (maybe a little bit more). I'm still considering leaving the laptop on while I'm gone for ~1600 PPD, but I doubt I will end up doing so. I'll be back next week, and this time with an i7


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm going to be shutting down the "farm" shortly, so 7k points is probably all I'm going to get for the day (maybe a little bit more). I'm still considering leaving the laptop on while I'm gone for ~1600 PPD, but I doubt I will end up doing so. I'll be back next week, and this time with an i7










have fun out and about


----------



## [CyGnus]

Congratz on that I7


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm going to be shutting down the "farm" shortly, so 7k points is probably all I'm going to get for the day (maybe a little bit more). I'm still considering leaving the laptop on while I'm gone for ~1600 PPD, but I doubt I will end up doing so. I'll be back next week, and this time with an i7










See you next week, lets compare OC's when you get your system all put together! My first time OC'ing an Intel chip so it should be interesting!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Damn! Those dirty 450's are back again. Those things wreck my GPU PPD.


----------



## technoredneck95

Will be hitting up ATL this weekend guys/girls, after that my farm should be back up and running solid again.


----------



## [CyGnus]

a few days until my 2nd GTX470 is here though i am thinking in going i7 but i want SLI so much maybe jump to next generation only my Q9400 is not that bad...


----------



## technoredneck95

What kind of PPD are you getting out of your 470 CyGnus?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Shaders at 1500 core 750 its doing 36sec 14640PPD


----------



## technoredneck95

GOD, I have got to stop putting it off and get one already.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
See you next week, lets compare OC's when you get your system all put together! My first time OC'ing an Intel chip so it should be interesting!

Do you still have the AMD or did that get sold for the new I7?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Do you still have the AMD or did that get sold for the new I7?

Sold my CPU/Mobo/RAM to put that towards the i7 setup. Intel processors and boards are so much more spendy then AMD ><


----------



## Magus2727

its sad to see your icons are now Intel and Nvidia... it makes me cry a little...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


have fun out and about










Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Congratz on that I7










Thanks, I can't wait!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


See you next week, lets compare OC's when you get your system all put together! My first time OC'ing an Intel chip so it should be interesting!


I'll still be on for a couple more hours yet, the farm is staying on until I leave, so I should get another SMP2 WU and some GPU WUs as well. My Intel chip was a Core 2 Quad, so it sould be interesting trying to OC something that uses QPI.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Damn! Those dirty 450's are back again. Those things wreck my GPU PPD.


The 450s are great! Sure, I get about 800 more on 353s, but as long as I'm not getting 548s I'm happy


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Sold my CPU/Mobo/RAM to put that towards the i7 setup. Intel processors and boards are so much more spendy then AMD ><


Welcome to the power side!









On a random note, since i couldnt find the "break thread" looks like this weekend no folding for me. I'll be moving on friday morning and leaving on a trip friday afternoon till sunday.

But this whole week i did non stop folding and 24/7 A/C just to piss off my annoying landlord before i leave.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Let's say I average an 800 PPD loss on a 450, that's still going across 4 260's which nets a loss I don't like to see. So Stanford, if you're listening, no more 450's for me please.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Let's say I average an 800 PPD loss on a 450, that's still going across 4 260's which nets a loss I don't like to see. So Stanford, if you're listening, no more 450's for me please.


Well, I can see why you'd be a bit irritated then. I take about a 1500 PPD hit on the 548s vs the 353s, so as long as I don't get any of those I'm really pretty happy.


----------



## markt

With as many cards as I have, I see a 20k ppd drop on the days the crappy wu's are out.


----------



## Aqualoon

Grr, UPS 3 day select has turned into a UPS 5 day because of the weekend. Would have thought for sure I'd get parts on Saturday if I ordered yesterday before noon and paid for rush processing. It even shipped yesterday.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Grr, UPS 3 day select has turned into a UPS 5 day because of the weekend. Would have thought for sure I'd get parts on Saturday if I ordered yesterday before noon and paid for rush processing. It even shipped yesterday.

Perhaps they'll refund/credit your "rush" payment? It's always risky to order things very close to a holiday (cept for Xmas of course).


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
With as many cards as I have, I see a 20k ppd drop on the days the crappy wu's are out.

That definitely makes GPU folding less appealing. Most of my PPD still comes from CPUs, so it's only about a 5% drop for me when I get 450s vs 353s.

Is anyone experiencing really low PPD with SMP2 WUs today? Normally I get around 7k, but I got a Project 6013 that's pulling less than 5k PPD on the X4 955. It'll be interesting to see how many points I get for it, maybe HFM is just estimating bonuses oddly

@Aqua: I hate it when that happens, my solution is usually to order on Sunday or Monday if possible so I get it by the next weekend


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Is anyone experiencing really low PPD with SMP2 WUs today?

I've been getting some really ugly numbers on my SMP client. I usually just restart my computer, LOL.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
I've been getting some really ugly numbers on my SMP client. I usually just restart my computer, LOL.









If it isn't back to normal by the time I get home I'll try that again (I did earlier with no effect)


----------



## FtW 420

#20 team rank on the next update









I''ll finally be able to open the team page & not have to scroll down to see myself (for a couple days till louze gets here...)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

My system crashed 3 times today. It has been running 24/7 for the past 1.5 weeks without a problem, and now it crashed. It rebooted and didnt show me a message or something. Checked temps, logs etc but i couldnt find anything. I had some monitor programs running and msn, and the cpu load was ~3% and it crashed again...








Dropped the oc to 3.6ghz and lowered the vcore 2 steps, booted and i did the same, running some monitor stuff and msn and it crashed again.
I took a look inside the pc, but i couldnt find any strange things. So i checked every HS in there, and burned my finger on the NB HS. It was friggin hot!! After putting a sensor between the !fins! it gave me 60c(idle), that wasnt even the base of the HS! 
So i took a little fan, aimed it on the HS and it dropped 20c in a few seconds. 
Increased the oc again, back to 3.8ghz and upped the vcore 1 step, so its 1 step below my old vcore, just to try if its still stable.

The system is now folding again for 100% and i see 46c between the fins. So it dropped 14c from the idle reading without the sidepanel on the case, to 100% stressed with a panel on...

At the time i build this system i thought the airflow would be enough, but it wasnt.......

(nice "little" story...xD)


----------



## Aqualoon

Could also try replacing the stock TIM on that NB, the stuff they usually put down isn't that great.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Could also try replacing the stock TIM on that NB, the stuff they usually put down isn't that great.


I will do that with the next upgrade, and i hope it isnt soon, cause the money i put into this system is more than acceptable....


----------



## mmx+

A new WU seems to have fixed the issues with the PPD on th eX4 955...now looking at 7100 vs 4600








Unfortunately, it isn't going to be able to finish this SMP WU before I leave, but I'll leave it on for a bit longer so it can do some more on the GTX260


----------



## ablearcher

http://www.xlr8gaming.net/?page=fold...FRE8gwod0SIJDw

_almost_ another threat


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
http://www.xlr8gaming.net/?page=fold...FRE8gwod0SIJDw

_almost_ another threat









I saw that banner too, had a good laugh


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I saw that banner too, had a good laugh

We should be careful, lol.

But PNY, despite being the "other" major USA nVidia AIB, doesn't seem to have the kind of power eVGA has...

well...

outside of the corporate world


----------



## markt

I get almost as many ppd as the whole team lolz(pny)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I get almost as many ppd as the whole team lolz(pny)


thats kinda sad (on there end)


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
thats kinda sad (on there end)









I actually didn't believe it at first. It's kind of because some of their products are made cheaply. I had a 9600 gt that the cooler shroud was so flimsy you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I have a PNY GTX 260 that dies at anything other than stock clocks. I use it for my gaming card so none of my good ones have to take a PPD hit. Never buying one of those again.


----------



## zodac

I has a PNY GPU, folding 24/7. Thanks PNY; your loss.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I has a PNY GPU, folding 24/7. Thanks PNY; your loss.









But you can earn prizes...


----------



## mypcisugly

Every PNY gpu I have had has been coolest running and lowest fan noise cards


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Not me, I tried bumping the shaders a bit for more PPD and instant EUE. I'll stick with evga or XFX from now on. Maybe MSI, had good luck with some of their ATI cards a couple of years ago.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
But you can earn prizes...










Really?









Cya OCN!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Really?









Cya OCN!









Badges are turned into Chipp'sAbleArcher's inbox









That should convince you to stay


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Badges are turned into Chipp'sAbleArcher's inbox









That should convince you to stay


----------



## markt

Everything for the i7 rig#2 should be in tomorrow, I've got a few cards sittin idle til it does...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Badges are turned into Chipp'sAbleArcher's inbox









That should convince you to stay










Hmm.... oh, sorry.

I didn't know I had to turn it back in... you want the ashes?


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Everything for the i7 rig#2 should be in tomorrow, I've got a few cards sittin idle til it does...


What'd u get this time around?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Everything for the i7 rig#2 should be in tomorrow, I've got a few cards sittin idle til it does...


nice


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwatt22* 
What'd u get this time around?

i7 920 and a gigabyte board,6 gigs ram all for bigadv.
I was just thinking I should slowly change almost all my boards and cpu's over to i7's. The points would be phenominal. About 10 i7 rigs w/2gpu's each=350-400k ppd or more. If I can pull it off, I'm going to do it. It'll probably take a year before they would all be done. Maybe one rig a month.


----------



## Tank

Hey Zodac, I'm about to pass you in ranking soon...I hope, lol. well maybe in a weeks time anyway


----------



## michaeljr1186

bigadv is taking about 56min per 1%............ewwwww


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


i7 920 and a gigabyte board,6 gigs ram all for bigadv.
I was just thinking I should slowly change almost all my boards and cpu's over to i7's. The points would be phenominal. About 10 i7 rigs w/2gpu's each=350-400k ppd or more. If I can pull it off, I'm going to do it. It'll probably take a year before they would all be done. Maybe one rig a month.


What're you going to do with your AMD shtuff


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


What're you going to do with your AMD shtuff

















Sell it of course









Everything came in, board, cpu, and 6 GB memory...muahahahaha


----------



## technoredneck95

Gosh I am trying to pick up a 470 on here but it seems I am always late to the party. Anybody have one they are willing to sell?

EDIT: Just snagged an open box Asus 470 off Newegg for $264!!


----------



## Aqualoon

Broke 400 - 1m points, here I come!


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Sell it of course









Everything came in, board, cpu, and 6 GB memory...muahahahaha










Woot! Good points comming right up


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwatt22* 
Woot! Good points comming right up









Overclocked to 4.0 effortlessly before I even began installing windows, It's acting very stable we'll see after w7 is installed then a little prime95 or something. This i7 is a D0, my sig is a C0 stepping, huge difference....


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Overclocked to 4.0 effortlessly before I even began installing windows, It's acting very stable we'll see after w7 is installed then a little prime95 or something. This i7 is a D0, my sig is a C0 stepping, huge difference....

Encouraging if I decide to go the i7 Route with a few more rigs vice the dual Xeon route. What Voltage u looking at right now?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwatt22* 
Encouraging if I decide to go the i7 Route with a few more rigs vice the dual Xeon route. What Voltage u looking at right now?

I didn't try a bunch of voltages working my way up, I just put in 1.32xxxx and 20x200.
Folding bigadv on it now, I'm just going to leave it at 3.7. Temps were getting up there at 4.0. on air.


----------



## Tank

I just placed an order for my waterblock for my GTX470 as its getting way to freaking hot in here with just the dang fan running and folding at the same time. so il be on my way to complete silence and cooler temperatures...well not complete silence but definitely cooler temps


----------



## zodac

Anyone else think it's odd Evga have been _losing_ PPD since GPU3 came out? The drop for 8/9/200 isn't more than the gains from the 470/480s, and that's assuming all of them switched to GPU3.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Anyone else think it's odd Evga have been _losing_ PPD since GPU3 came out? The drop for 8/9/200 isn't more than the gains from the 470/480s, and that's assuming all of them switched to GPU3.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065


 Simple: downtime and some config time, as folders reconfig their systems as they add in GTX4xx GPU cards









Other than that, a minor loss as their bigadv systems (that are feeding their GPUs) were taken offline. notice how they have already climbed back up...


----------



## zodac

Evga take their time don't they... We were all switched over within 24 hours of release, thank you very much.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Evga take their time don't they... We were all switched over within 24 hours of release, thank you very much.










 OCN didn't have that many to switch


----------



## zodac

Always so negative... here I am trying to pick up morale... then you show up.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Evga take their time don't they... We were all switched over within 24 hours of release, thank you very much.









Now if "we" could only get OCNChimpin to stop folding


----------



## technoredneck95

Pretty excited I finally got a 470. My ppd should sky rocket now.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Pretty excited I finally got a 470. My ppd should sky rocket now.


----------



## technoredneck95

Proof my friend will be when it arrives and you see my ppd jump. The past few weeks I have been down do to AC issues, now I should be back up and running strong.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I came so close to having my first 100K point day yesterday









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=443470


----------



## michaeljr1186

No more folding anymore









I've donated enough of my $ to this and will now play video games







after 2 months w00t.

but i'll fold ocn next year for cc.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


No more folding anymore









I've donated enough of my $ to this and will now play video games







after 2 months w00t.

but i'll fold ocn next year for cc.


 We'll always be here (well, with the current management...







).


----------



## markt

I don't know why so many quit folding, on my htpc I can fold smp and gpu, and still play games, movies etc.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I don't know why so many quit folding, on my htpc I can fold smp and gpu, and still play games, movies etc.


well, if i would quit something it would be for the temps. Its getting pretty hot in my room with the windows open. But if im only gaming i would stop the smp, and start it back up after i quit gaming.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


well, if i would quit something it would be for the temps. Its getting pretty hot in my room with the windows open. But if im only gaming i would stop the smp, and start it back up after i quit gaming.


I've noticed that you get lag for about 20-30 seconds if you leave them on, but it clears up after about that long. I guess it's smp backing off a hair while you game. I've turned it off on some games though when they have a reputation for using a ton of resources.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I've noticed that you get lag for about 20-30 seconds if you leave them on, but it clears up after about that long. I guess it's smp backing off a hair while you game. I've turned it off on some games though when they have a reputation for using a ton of resources.


well, for me it was a lot of lag if i was playing cod4. not only the first 30 seconds. At some point i shut down all the work and the game was smooth again. I never play games though, so its not a big problem


----------



## Magus2727

I confess I took a 4 hour break yesterday to play Mass Effect 2... have not tried playing with folding still going on.. may need to try that...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, i took a 2 hour break to let my cpu cool down... its even hotter now though, i need AC and watercooling, cpu is 73c, 35c inside my case, gpu's are 75c and 69c, hdd's are 36c and 38c. too hot imo...xD


----------



## Magus2727

I have had HWmonitor open for a few days and my Video-card has gotten to 80*C..

with:

TMPIN0: 51
TMPIN1: 56 
TMPIN2: 52

not sure what those are...

Even with the H50 your hitting those temps? wow... i know i7's run hotter then AMD but I thought they would be cooler then that...

I am worried to turn the AC on because the build in computer desk I am using the thermostat is right next to it and does not get a lot of air flow around it... I will have to set the AC to 80 if I want the rest of the place at 70....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I reseated my h50 2 times. I use a small drop of ocz freeze, press it and twist it to mount the block. 2x scythe s-flex 1900rpm fans push/pull. The problem is, the "cold" intake air is ~35-40c. So with it taking in "cold" air from my room it would drop 15c. The only problem is that there is no way to get a nice airflow without the h50 taking in hot air....








This case needs some modding....


----------



## Magus2727

Try lapping the H50 surface.... Mr.Charles other there got a "defective" H50 and lapped it and got much better results.... you can also try getting some shrouds if your case allows for the room...


----------



## bwatt22

Time to start to drop my H5O today







Putting together the CPU and Mobo loop nao


----------



## markt

All cards and cpu's folding now...
I'm going to coin a term "Folders curse". To explain; folders curse is you get a major upgrade or new machine and one of the machines you already have goes down or "breaks". Anybody had that happen?.....I did, as soon as I tweaked my #2 i7 rig to my satisfaction, I walk out and see a machine bsod in the living room. Bad psu. I mean I just walk out of my office/ mancave(lol) and it's like the machine was waiting til I could see it. Lucky for me I stocked up on backup psu's.


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
All cards and cpu's folding now...
I'm going to coin a term "Folders curse". To explain; folders curse is you get a major upgrade or new machine and one of the machines you already have goes down or "breaks". Anybody had that happen?.....I did, as soon as I tweaked my #2 i7 rig to my satisfaction, I walk out and see a machine bsod in the living room. Bad psu. I mean I just walk out of my office/ mancave(lol) and it's like the machine was waiting til I could see it. Lucky for me I stocked up on backup psu's.

I could imagine something like that happening. At the rate I'm going I will end up with extra PSU's laying around myself haha. The real folders curse is the need for more....


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwatt22* 
I could imagine something like that happening. At the rate I'm going I will end up with extra PSU's laying around myself haha. The real folders curse is the need for more....









I have that curse too...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


All cards and cpu's folding now...
I'm going to coin a term "Folders curse". To explain; folders curse is you get a major upgrade or new machine and one of the machines you already have goes down or "breaks". Anybody had that happen?.....I did, as soon as I tweaked my #2 i7 rig to my satisfaction, I walk out and see a machine bsod in the living room. Bad psu. I mean I just walk out of my office/ mancave(lol) and it's like the machine was waiting til I could see it. Lucky for me I stocked up on backup psu's.


yep know exactly what you mean the first time I fill a mb the gx2's I was so happy next day psu dies and takes a gx2 with it







(no more barren bin psu's for me







)


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I have that curse too...


Mine has just recently started but I can feel it come on pretty strong. Have my Macbook folding, this desktop I am about to put my WC setup into... 2 more PCs waiting for me when I move into a house in HI... an older LGA775 mobo/psu laying around too, I will be putting a C2Q in there and dedicate that to folding. I will be doing an SR-2 Build for a few various things (incl folding)... then a HTPC build... which will also fold









EDIT: on a better note, about to break 500k.


----------



## Magus2727

I know its advertising... but why is there a banner for folding for PNY's team along the top!?!?!?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I know its advertising... but why is there a banner for folding for PNY's team along the top!?!?!?

Google Adsense; we were talking about PNY's Folding team the other day, and then complaing about the PNY ad yesterday.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Google Adsense; we were talking about PNY's Folding team the other day, and then complaing about the PNY ad yesterday.









And "folding" is referenced some unconditionally exorbitant times, so...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Try lapping the H50 surface.... Mr.Charles other there got a "defective" H50 and lapped it and got much better results.... you can also try getting some shrouds if your case allows for the room...


well, i have a shroud at the intake side, and the exhaust is just a fan.
Thats all the room i have. Lapping wont happen soon i guess, i guess my oc isnt stable either. 
It has been folding for 1.5 weeks without a problem, 24/7. Now it crashed 4 times the past 2 days. Overheating, crashing if im just gaming, so 50% load... Dropped my oc again and trying to find out what the problem is.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


And "folding" is referenced some unconditionally exorbitant times, so...


Ha, I looked up "Foldinh" actually, and the first link was a Russia site!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ha, I looked up "Foldinh" actually, and the first link was a Russia site!










Hey! I have already explained off my spelling correction!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Hey! I have already explained off my spelling correction!!


I just thought you'd appreciate the coincidence.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I just thought you'd appreciate the coincidence.










 I do


----------



## markt

Folders curse again today, another power supply














I have an RMA pile now. 3 psu's so far to rma.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Folders curse again today, another power supply














I have an RMA pile now. 3 psu's so far to rma.


what kind?

i heard corsiar is better


----------



## AMD SLI guru

That sux! :-( sorry to hear your having PSU problems.


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Folders curse again today, another power supply














I have an RMA pile now. 3 psu's so far to rma.


I have a sad story today too... I need to Lap my 980X. The core temps are so badly uneven on EVERY cooler I have. GRR!!







I think the middle of the CPU and 2 sides sit higher than 2 of the other sides... making bad mounts every time >.<. Good note: I'm rather stable at 4.5GHz


----------



## hardly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwatt22*


I have a sad story today too... I need to Lap my 980X. The core temps are so badly uneven on EVERY cooler I have. GRR!!







I think the middle of the CPU and 2 sides sit higher than 2 of the other sides... making bad mounts every time >.<. Good note: I'm rather stable at 4.5GHz










At 4.5 what kind of PPD do you get?


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hardly*


At 4.5 what kind of PPD do you get?


I've been doing -bigadv around 38k depending... it's in VMware which doesn't help. -bigadv on windows will be better using all 12 threads instead of 8.


----------



## ablearcher

Folders, enter!!! (must have 35+ rep).
http://www.overclock.net/freebies/74...-you-want.html


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Folders, enter!!! (must have 35+ rep).
http://www.overclock.net/freebies/74...-you-want.html


I need a new motherboard, but alas, 35 rep will come with time.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Folders, enter!!! (must have 35+ rep).
http://www.overclock.net/freebies/74...-you-want.html


I am glad that someone leaves the folding section from time to time


----------



## zodac

I dunno, I've been around the Case Mods section last few days; I got repo to make an off-topic thread there for us Folders.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I dunno, I've been around the Case Mods section last few days; I got repo to make an off-topic thread there for us Folders.









Kitchen
Port-o-kitchen

where we folders cook up some fun


----------



## zodac

Spreading the message of Folding.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Spreading the message of Folding.









Nice


----------



## bwatt22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Spreading the message of Folding.










The folding diplomat eh?


----------



## zodac

I have another term... but I don't think it's safe to post here...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwatt22*


The folding diplomat eh?


 No, it's more like a commissar, where ComInter...

right, this isn't the TSC thread


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I have another term... but I don't think it's safe to post here...










Prosituting the knowledge and will of folding around the OCN









and read the dictionary first







<--for other people Zodac already knows what I mean.

Or don't bother replying


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Prosituting the knowledge and will of folding around the OCN









and read the dictionary first









Or don't bother replying










Yeah... got to go look up this "knowledge" thing...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... got to go look up this "knowledge" thing...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... got to go look up this "knowledge" thing...


 SO you admit to...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


SO you admit to...











I'd have a better rig if I did, don't you think?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'd have a better rig if I did, don't you think?









Maybe









but UK/Ireland gets price----d partially because of the GBP/EUR conversion, mostly because... price fixing, IMO.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Maybe









but UK/Ireland gets price----d partially because of the GBP/EUR conversion, mostly because... price fixing, IMO.

True... especially GPUs... horrible prices here.


----------



## Aqualoon

i7 out for delivery!


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


i7 out for delivery!










Only a week later


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Only a week later










3 day shipping > me


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


3 day shipping > me










I don't think I'm ever going to use newegg's "rush" service again. I didn't for my initial build and it took 7 days.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


I don't think I'm ever going to use newegg's "rush" service again. I didn't for my initial build and it took 7 days.











I was told by a Newegg rep via email that even though I pay for rush processing there is no guarantee that my order would ship the same day and that's why I didn't get my parts in 3 days with 3 day shipping (Order was placed @ 11:45am CST).


----------



## mike44njdevils

I wish there was a microcenter/tigerdirect/fry's/SOMETHING reputable in the greater Fresno area. I have a bunch of small shops with very outdated/overpriced hardware, complete with slimey know-it-all, yet know nothing sales people...

Oops, I went into rant mode, my apologies...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

6041


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 







6041









I WANT I WANT. Why're you hating so....you should be through it in about 12-16 hours


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


I WANT I WANT. Why're you hating so....you should be through it in about 12-16 hours










Its only at 2% now, got to wait for a few more frames to be sure about the time. It says it'll take 20 hours now, this thing has got to be kidding me.....


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Its only at 2% now, got to wait for a few more frames to be sure about the time. It says it'll take 20 hours now, this thing has got to be kidding me.....


That HAS to be wrong...I can pop one in 22 hours, and I have half your threads...12-16 at the MOST


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


That HAS to be wrong...I can pop one in 22 hours, and I have half your threads...12-16 at the MOST










Like i said, i need a few more frames to be sure about the time it'll take. Last time i finished one in 16.5 hours if im right.


----------



## jarble

ac is back







all rigs @ 100%


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*









ac is back







all rigs @ 100%


















the ac and the rigs will be gone soon


----------



## markt

I have 2 window units and central air(4.5 ton) and it's still hot in here. My power bill is going to be ungodly this month.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 







the ac and the rigs will be gone soon









you'll get these gx2's over my dead body


----------



## louze001

Just got done networking all the rigs together. Powering them up early for the foldathon!!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


you'll get these gx2's over my dead body

































You better keep those gx2's, looks like I am only 3 weeks away from catching you.


----------



## technoredneck95

My parents just about killed me. The power bill was the highest it has ever been. $990.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


My parents just about killed me. The power bill was the highest it has ever been. $990.


It's can't be folding doing all that.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


It's can't be folding doing all that.


It could be if he has the exhaust aimed at the thermostat controoling the A/C and all the doors and windows of his house open.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


It could be if he has the exhaust aimed at the thermostat controoling the A/C and all the doors and windows of his house open.










That's what my bill runs for 2 months.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Decided to bump up my i7 to 4.1Ghz from 3.9Ghz to see if it makes a difference folding. Didn't have much time to stress test but I figure folding -bigadv is about a good of a test as anything else.
So far its been 12 hrs and no BSOD


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


You better keep those gx2's, looks like I am only 3 weeks away from catching you.










I have plans









now if only I could get some wu's







275 has plenty to do but the whole farm was "no other work to do" grr


----------



## [CyGnus]

Extreme Newbie congtratz on that


----------



## Aqualoon

Well, i7 setup, good and bad things, I think I'll sandwich them together so it's not so bad (think Family Guy, the compliment sandwich!).

The Good: 8 Threads - Finally!
The Bad: I couldn't find my AM3 backplate I used with my H50, it has little standoffs I need for the 1156 backplate so I had to use the stock cooler
The Good: Went with Windows 7 this time around!
The Bad: My SMP client on this machine is showing 2k PPD, setup and installed correctly, using all 8 threads and all 8 are on max
The Good: I'm buying a custom water cooling loop within 2 weeks so stock cooling/clocks is just a very short term solution

Didn't have time to really mess around with my SMP client last night as it was getting late by the time I was finished installing windows and getting drivers situated. My GPU2 client is doing well, need to re-OC the shaders and that will be g2g.


----------



## Magus2727

I thought the 1157 plate used different stand offs??? when I got my H50 it came with two sets of stand off's one for the AMD back plate and one set for the Intel back plate...

I can see if I still have them and send them to you...


----------



## Aqualoon

No worries Magus (and thank you for the offer), going under full water anyways here shortly, it was one of those "What the heck, where did they go!" as I kept all my H50 stuff together and had everything BUT those.

Was one of those nights. BTW, stock cooler on the i7 860 is one of those crappy push pin ones - I hates those!


----------



## [CyGnus]

CongratZ on the new rig Aqualoon


----------



## Aqualoon

Thank you Cy, I have fallen in love with my ram, performance wise they're right what I expected, but they are so sexy looking, I think I was a tad weak in the knees when I held them in my hands.


----------



## Magus2727

Pic at all? see what these sexy memory sticks look like...

I wish I had the funds for full water... I am still working on getting my car to pass stupid emissions in Utah, i am going the cheap way now and getting a waver. already have sunk $700+ into trying to get it, i can get a waver and not and to worry about it for a year.

Ummm... a full water loop on a 360 radiator full shrouds with the CPU and all GPU's on water...

What water set up are you looking at?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am going on watter to but only For GPUS and its about 350€ or 400$ (i am going with EK Stuff)


----------



## Aqualoon

See, I'm just getting a single 240mm rad for my CPU, mostly EK stuff too. I have 4 placement options for a rad that size inside my case (I want internal mounted rads).

I'll get pics up once my case has been painted, have it scheduled to be in the shop next week and while it's getting painted I'm gonna buy the h20 parts. So just have to live with stock for a week or two...as long as it folds decently enough in those two weeks I'm fine.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Congrats Aqualoon on the new rig!

I cant believe that im on a role with my rig, upto to 4.2Ghz with HT on now and its still stable:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231635










Now im tempted to either get another 260 or go for a 470 moahhh.

_Edit: *** happened to my pic, whats all that white space doing there lol_


----------



## Aqualoon

470 with your current 260 for Physx! Or at least...that's what I'm planning on


----------



## PinkPenguin

Well apart from BFBC2 dont really game so put them both to the walls and fold, fold hard!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
Well apart from BFBC2 dont really game so put them both to the walls and fold, fold hard!

I do a little folding from time to time too







j/k


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I do a little folding from time to time too







j/k

Ive noticed, lets be honest not alot though


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah, you really need to start folding more Mark


----------



## SgtHop

I'm back up and running now, minus 2 GX2s, but still, significantly more production from me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I'm back up and running now, minus 2 GX2s, but still, significantly more production from me.

Less GX2s = Moar PPD?









*EDIT:* Damn censors.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm working on a new build; it should net me about 48,000PPD







I should have it around the end of July.

You guys better get ready, I'm gonna plow through a lot of you that are above me.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yeah, you really need to start folding more Mark









I know and I feel really bad about it.


----------



## Magus2727

How many points do the machines you own and operate make a day?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I know and I feel really bad about it.

I was looking for someone to blame, and I think I just found him.

Mark! Staff section!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


How many points do the machines you own and operate make a day?


You're referring to me? My new build alone 'should' get 48,000, possibly more if I decide to go 3-way SLI. Add my PS3 (~1,100) and a few crappy P4s for a total of another 2,000 at most.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


How many points do the machines you own and operate make a day?


I don't know if you were talking to me but, right now 170-180k ppd.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I don't know if you were talking to me but, right now 170-180k ppd.


Did you forget to change your name to Bastiaan_NL? Dont forget about our deal please, otherwise i will have to confiscate all your rigs.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Did you forget to change your name to Bastiaan_NL? Dont forget about our deal please, otherwise i will have to confiscate all your rigs.


Well he didn't quote anybody, it gets confusing.


----------



## Magus2727

sorry... I was refering to Markt... I know you have a bunch of rigs that are "remote" if you will that are no longer in your grasp. so I was curious how many of the Points you post are from machines you have vs those that clients have....


----------



## markt

Oh I get what you're saying, from machines I've sold? I only had 3 or 4 that I did that with but they were 9800gt's or gtx's and one 3870. so on a good day they could bring in 15k, but I really don't know if they left their clients alone or uninstalled them. I know during cc, I was getting about 20k ppd but I didnt switch over a couple smp clients either.


----------



## SgtHop

I was running 0 GX2s and 0 i7s, so yes, more PPD now, even though I'm down two from my max.


----------



## jarble

trash



edit forgot to do only active window


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
trash



edit forgot to do only active window









THAT is not trash...


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Oh I get what you're saying, from machines I've sold? I only had 3 or 4 that I did that with but they were 9800gt's or gtx's and one 3870. so on a good day they could bring in 15k, but I really don't know if they left their clients alone or uninstalled them. I know during cc, I was getting about 20k ppd but I didnt switch over a couple smp clients either.

O... I thought you had more then 3-4...

thanks!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


O... I thought you had more then 3-4...

thanks!


I have 12 in the house....

On another note , I ran win smp on my i7's for a couple days, now 1 is going back to bigadv. ppd is just not that good for winsmp.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


THAT is not trash...


trash talk









my first time buying open box hope it works out


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


trash *talk*











Not pics.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not pics.










...









your just jealous









edit a pic is worth a 1000 words







sorry could help my self


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


...









your just jealous










Of course I am.

I'm still right.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Of course I am.

I'm still right.


your always right


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


your always right










And don't you forget it.


----------



## louze001

Almost all clients online. Remote HFM monitoring setup via Zodacs guide


----------



## zodac

Hey! There are 2 clients not on!

Sometimes I think you're just not committed enough... _*shakes head with a feeling of deepest regret*_


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hey! There are 2 clients not on!

Sometimes I think you're just not committed enough... _*shakes head with a feeling of deepest regret*_

Yeah i know. Going to fire it up as soon as i get home from work! The q9450 + gtx260 should pull in another 15k. Then i will be officially ready for the foldathon!


----------



## zodac

That's more like it; we'll be smoking those Russians tomorrow... gonna go update that spreadsheet then going to bed.


----------



## technoredneck95

Curious as to what kind of folding temps you guys/girls are getting with your 470's?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


Curios as to what kind of folding temps you guys/girls are getting with your 470's?


62c


----------



## technoredneck95

With my fan speed on auto I am hitting 85*C but when I change the fan speed to 100% I plateau at 57*.


----------



## LiLChris

Just ordered a gtx 480 from the dell discount going on!
Cant wait to fold on that beast.

Getting to 1mil is going to be alot easier now! Mwahaha!


----------



## louze001

Nice more ppd for team OCN! Got two on order. One for me and one for another member here! Nothings better then a steady 15k+ ppd from one card!!


----------



## zodac

So epic:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=188226


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So epic:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=188226











who the heck is that







and omg thats a lot of ppd


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So epic:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=188226











Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
who the heck is that







and omg thats a lot of ppd


----------



## Magus2727

http://www.ebisystems.net/

My guess... they got there whole network up and running? I would guess the network firm would have alot of servers...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So epic:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=188226











Wow









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


http://www.ebisystems.net/

My guess... they got there whole network up and running? I would guess the network firm would have alot of servers...


I guess so, thats just insane...xD


----------



## markt

Running -bigadv is like watching grass grow...just wanted to share that.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Running -bigadv is like watching grass grow...just wanted to share that.

Kettle boiling watter, more like


----------



## [CyGnus]

Or is it like watching paint dry?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Or is it like watching paint dry?










Watching paint dry isnt that bad....xD that doesnt take 2+ days, i love the bigadv points, but it takes too long imo...


----------



## technoredneck95

Off to Louisiana for the weekend guys. I've got all my computers back up and folding yesterday so I should be folding like a beast while I'm gone.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Running -bigadv is like watching grass grow...just wanted to share that.


that bad


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Running -bigadv is like watching grass grow...just wanted to share that.


I prefer watching the grass grow to-bigadv.


----------



## hardly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Running -bigadv is like watching grass grow...just wanted to share that.


But isn't it totally worth it?


----------



## LiLChris

Woot!!! 500k points, im halfway to awesomeness!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Running -bigadv is like watching grass grow...just wanted to share that.

Which is a great time go to on a 2 day vacation from your house and come back to see them points!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Which is a great time go to on a 2 day vacation from your house and come back to see an error

Fixed....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 









Haha, someone just made Mark drool.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Running -bigadv is like watching grass grow...just wanted to share that.

Except with grass, you know it'll grow. It won't unexpectedly shrink back into the ground and start again.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Except with grass, you know it'll grow. It won't unexpectedly shrink back into the ground and start again.









I don't have a green thumb. My grass *will* shrivel, if not because I set the lawnmower too low


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Watching paint dry isnt that bad....xD that doesnt take 2+ days, i love the bigadv points, but it takes too long imo...









Careful, we don't want to lose any folders to toxic fumes.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Careful, we don't want to lose any folders to toxic fumes.










Lol, if they dont want to run Bigadv just run SMP, it isnt that bad though. 
But i know nothing about vm's and stuff like that... its like the first time i messed with my pc without reading a single word or any information at all... I didnt even know what a cpu lock was...xD


----------



## Aqualoon

Home, Rum & Pepsi + relaxing + Bleach + might make dinner = Happy Folder


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Home, Rum & Pepsi + relaxing + Bleach + might make dinner = Happy Folder









Doesn't "Bleach" _slow down_ Folding?


----------



## louze001

Just picked up another gtx275 from our fellow folder franz. Another 9-10K ppd here i come!


----------



## Aqualoon

Doesn't effect my GPU2 PPD, adds another minute to my already struggling i7 TPF --hey, remember I'm on stock until my case comes back from the car shop, then I'm on EK waterblock baby!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Just picked up another gtx275 from our fellow folder franz. Another 9-10K ppd here i come!

Where _is_ franz?

I notice you didn't say you bought it of him...

!









You killed him and stole his 275!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Doesn't effect my GPU2 PPD, adds another minute to my already struggling i7 TPF --hey, remember I'm on stock until my case comes back from the car shop, then I'm on EK waterblock baby!

what episode are you on?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
what episode are you on?

180.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Where _is_ franz?

I notice you didn't say you bought it of him...

!









You killed him and stole his 275!

Well i payed him a small sum of $160 for it, pretty much stole it


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


what episode are you on?


171

It went from being in the den of Aizen to back to the normal city??? I'm guessing it started a new season?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


171

It went from being in the den of Aizen to back to the normal city??? I'm guessing it started a new season?


What? You told me 180!

You made me look like a liar in front of _everyone_!


----------



## Aqualoon

I said 169!

Jarble, what episode are you on? IR confoosed, Ichigo just beat Espada #6 but lost to #4 previously and then a HUGE cut scene and now they're back in the home town and act as if nothing happened???


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I said 169!

Jarble, what episode are you on? IR confoosed, Ichigo just beat Espada #6 but lost to #4 previously and then a HUGE cut scene and now they're back in the home town and act as if nothing happened???


they do that a lot







its a side ark while they work on the main ark and it adds a lot of background info









ps 259-260ish I cant ever remember







I always have to start a few befor I hit the corect one









pss how long have you been watching?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I said 169!

Jarble, what episode are you on? IR confoosed, Ichigo just beat Espada #6 but lost to #4 previously and then a HUGE cut scene and now they're back in the home town and act as if nothing happened???


You said 170, but I misread it anyway....









Soo.... Folding... pretty addicting, right?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You said 170, but I misread it anyway....









Soo.... Folding... pretty addicting, right?


maga=folding in addictiveness









edit wait why are YOU trying to get back on topic


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


maga=folding in addictiveness









edit wait why are YOU trying to get back on topic










I'm Folding Editor; isn't that my job?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm Folding Editor; isn't that my job?


----------



## Magus2727

WOOO HOOO... I might qualify for the 1+Million point prize for the month If I keep folding like I am.


----------



## markt

So if I do 4 million in a month can get four entries in the drawing too?


----------



## Magus2727

NO!!! you will not off set my chances of winning comething for the first time in my life!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


NO!!! you will not off set my chances of winning comething for the first time in my life!











j/k, glad to have you guys as teammates. We have a robust top 20 folders now and I'm happy for that.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

A great mix of new and old folders in the top 20, that's a good sign of things to come for OCN.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

wut is this?








i7 isnt doing anything atm, what a waste of time...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The server(s) that issue SMP WU's are apparently down at the moment. There's another thread started on here and it seems a couple of people are having that issue.


----------



## jarble

just got my i7 in







my ppd in going to be up and down for a bit while set it up and retask the amd system


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
just got my i7 in







my ppd in going to be up and down for a bit while set it up and retask the amd system


Alright







, I guess I'll be seeing you in my threat list pretty soon...
You're pretty close as it is...


----------



## Epona

So I recently slipped into the 800s without my knowing... I stopped gaming and went to grad parties instead... haha. My threats list grew while I still was though... hopefully none of these folk will pass me...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Hey guys,

I'm looking for someone who knows python or PERL. If you do, take a look here: http://www.overclock.net/coding-prog...thon-perl.html


----------



## markt

I was wondering why my output was getting lower than normal, one machine w/ 3 gpu's was frozen...It's always those 578x wu's.


----------



## Magus2727

YEA I have my Millionaire badge

I feel special!


----------



## mmx+

For those who haven't seen my other thread, I'm now the proud owner of an i7 860:








I'm currently pulling about 7k from the 260 and either 1800 or 13000 PPD from the i7, depending on whether you believe HFM.NET or the LinuxForge SMP2 bonus calculator

EDIT: My i7 as it stands ATM:








The H50 is just propped there, but it works so whatever


----------



## Aqualoon

Nice OC! Can't wait to see how high I can get mine!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Nice OC! Can't wait to see how high I can get mine!

I'd be stunned if you couldn't get 3.8-4ghz, I had mine at 4ghz overnight with nothing but a blck OC to 182mhz and a CPU voltage increase to 1.33v. I'm confident I could get higher with better cooling, but 80c is too hot for me. So I'm sitting nicely at 3.8ghz, I can probably drop the voltage a bit, but I'm not sure.

Next priority is convincing the P7P55D Pro that I really have dual-channel memory


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'd be stunned if you couldn't get 3.8-4ghz, I had mine at 4ghz overnight with nothing but a blck OC to 182mhz and a CPU voltage increase to 1.33v. I'm confident I could get higher with better cooling, but 80c is too hot for me. So I'm sitting nicely at 3.8ghz, I can probably drop the voltage a bit, but I'm not sure.

Next priority is convincing the P7P55D Pro that I really have dual-channel memory









Its worth tweaking it to that sweet spot, I got 3.9 w/1.23 vcore on my #2 i7 920.
And ETA of i7 #3, 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Its worth tweaking it to that sweet spot, I got 3.9 w/1.23 vcore on my #2 i7 920.
And ETA of i7 #3, 2-3 weeks.


Well, if it only took you 1.23v I should be able to drop significantly below the 1.33v I'm using for 3.8ghz. Off to try that


----------



## louze001

First GPU failure of 2010. Evga GTX 470 has bit the dust after 2 days of folding:/ 
Symptom-Rig powers on then off in less then a second then remains off 
Diagnose- Direct short in component/ wire. In this case, gtx470 gpu


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


EDIT: My i7 as it stands ATM:








The H50 is just propped there, but it works so whatever


Nice job on the upgrade! I had to repair a couple velocity micro computers that looked similar to that case your using. What kind of temps are you getting with the h50?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


First GPU failure of 2010. Evga GTX 470 has bit the dust after 2 days of folding:/ 
Symptom-Rig powers on then off in less then a second then remains off 
Diagnose- Direct short in component/ wire. In this case, gtx470 gpu


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


First GPU failure of 2010. Evga GTX 470 has bit the dust after 2 days of folding:/ 
Symptom-Rig powers on then off in less then a second then remains off 
Diagnose- Direct short in component/ wire. In this case, gtx470 gpu










Thats a pain... Did you mod it? otherwise an rma wouldnt be a problem i guess. Good luck with fixing it anyways


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


For those who haven't seen my other thread, I'm now the proud owner of an i7 860:








I'm currently pulling about 7k from the 260 and either 1800 or 13000 PPD from the i7, depending on whether you believe HFM.NET or the LinuxForge SMP2 bonus calculator

EDIT: My i7 as it stands ATM:








The H50 is just propped there, but it works so whatever


I vote you take my stupid comment out of sig and put that pic of your rig in it.


----------



## zodac

What the hell OCN? I thought we had better taste than this:










Get this crap off our site!









/rant


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What the hell OCN? I thought we had better taste than this:










Get this crap off our site!









/rant












most of the ones I have been getting are adds for some Russian dating site


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*











most of the ones I have been getting are adds for some Russian dating site










Fitting for _you_ perhaps (







), but UCD is the enemy!









And I thought the way the ads worked, they only showed up if you talk about them?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fitting for _you_ perhaps (







), but UCD is the enemy!









And I thought the way the ads worked, they only showed up if you talk about them?


must be a hold over from the ocn vs thread


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Nice job on the upgrade! I had to repair a couple velocity micro computers that looked similar to that case your using. What kind of temps are you getting with the h50?


Right now I'm sitting in the upper 60s at 3.8ghz (1.27v). I've actually updated things since that picture:









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What the hell OCN? I thought we had better taste than this:










Get this crap off our site!









/rant


NoScript FTW!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


must be a hold over from the ocn vs thread










Doesn't mean we (I) have to accept it!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


NoScript FTW!


I'd never deny OCN it's ad revenue!









Besides, I like IE.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'd never deny OCN it's ad revenue!









Besides, I like IE.


Ugh, I'd sooner use Safari or Opera than IE

My P8600 isn't doing too badly with these 6701 WUs, PPD is a mere 200 down from normal.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Ugh, I'd sooner use Safari or Opera than IE

My P8600 isn't doing too badly with these 6701 WUs, PPD is a mere 200 down from normal.


Don't see why everyone hates IE. Starts up faster than FF on my computer, and I don't care for add-ons too much.

Chrome would be the only alternative, but it's only marginally faster than IE; not enough reason to switch.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Don't see why everyone hates IE. Starts up faster than FF on my computer, and I don't care for add-ons too much.

Chrome would be the only alternative, but it's only marginally faster than IE; not enough reason to switch.


Im using chrome, and i love it. I used IE for 5 minutes and had too much errors to continue...xD Also, chrome uses a different proces for every new tab, so if a tab decides to stop working, the other tabs wont stop


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Don't see why everyone hates IE. Starts up faster than FF on my computer, and I don't care for add-ons too much.

Chrome would be the only alternative, but it's only marginally faster than IE; not enough reason to switch.


I love a ton of the FF addons that I won't be willing to go without, and IE is slow








I mainly browse from my laptop as to not slow down GPU folding, and all programs launch instantly from the X25-V SSD it has


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Im using chrome, and i love it. I used IE for 5 minutes and had too much errors to continue...xD Also, chrome uses a different proces for every new tab, so if a tab decides to stop working, the other tabs wont stop











What kind of errors?

And IE has something like that too. Not a new process, but if a single tab fails, it reloads but the others stay working fine.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I love a ton of the FF addons that I won't be willing to go without, and IE is slow








I mainly browse from my laptop as to not slow down GPU folding, and all programs launch instantly from the X25-V SSD it has










Meh, I can live without them. And FF just takes so long to open; longer than the 4 other browsers...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Meh, I can live without them. And FF just takes so long to open; longer than the 4 other browsers...


I will admit that on my sig rig it takes longer, and it may on my laptop as well, but if it does it's not noticeable. The $130 SSD was the best upgrade this laptop has received


----------



## Magus2727

its all about netscape!!!!! OOooo the good old days....

Chrome +1... it was a sad day when the companie I work for told me I had to remove it because it was not an approved browser... I found a "technical" glitch that allowed me to install it, but allas big brother is over us...


----------



## mmx+

I just realized I came in 7th for points this past update!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What kind of errors?

And IE has something like that too. Not a new process, but if a single tab fails, it reloads but the others stay working fine.


The thing didnt open links if i click on them, crashing a single tab, crashing all the tabs, pretty strange...








But its not a big deal for me, a friend asked me to give my opinion about chrome, so i installed it and didnt change after that


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
The thing didnt open links if i click on them, crashing a single tab, crashing all the tabs, pretty strange...








But its not a big deal for me, a friend asked me to give my opinion about chrome, so i installed it and didnt change after that









Alright, to each his/her own.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Alright, to each his/her own.

Thats right. Ive been using IE for a few years, and didnt have big problems with it. Its not that bad. Chrome has some problems too









Btw, HFM.NET doesnt show my i7 information. It was showing it this morning, but atm it isnt. Tried different things but it just doesnt show the bigadv information...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thats right. Ive been using IE for a few years, and didnt have big problems with it. Its not that bad. Chrome has some problems too









Btw, HFM.NET doesnt show my i7 information. It was showing it this morning, but atm it isnt. Tried different things but it just doesnt show the bigadv information...










Wait, like bonuses? HFM doesn't show bonuses for me with the i7 either


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Wait, like bonuses? HFM doesn't show bonuses for me with the i7 either










It says my i7 is offline, but it isnt... The vm shows me about 30% progress. My cpu is at 90% load(-smp 7) and the temps are ~60c. I tried a few things like the bigadv guide says, and one of them was working for a day, but quit this morning between 10 and 12








Gtx is working like it should, showing me everything..


----------



## SgtHop

I'd check your network connection to it, sometimes it goes wonky.


----------



## Epona

WOOHOO! Just broke 800.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
WOOHOO! Just broke 800.









Congratulations!
I should be top-900 within 24 hours


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Congratulations!
I should be top-900 within 24 hours











You and me both!


----------



## Epona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Congratulations!
I should be top-900 within 24 hours










Nice! You're probably gonna pass me soon enough though... I take mine down for gaming, and I've been having problems getting OSs installed on two other (old) systems to fold for me and get another 10k (estimated) total PPD...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


You and me both!


Gratz!
Ranking up is really slowing down from when I was in like 3000th place


----------



## Epona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Gratz!
Ranking up is really slowing down from when I was in like 3000th place










Definitely... I used to go up like 50 a day... now it's like... maybe 10. If I'm lucky.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Ahh the joys of endless 450's on the GPU's and 6701's across the SMP clients. Thanks Stanford, you guys are awesome.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Definitely... I used to go up like 50 a day... now it's like... maybe 10. If I'm lucky.


I did a couple hundred some days, now it's more like 10-15

I'm loving this i7: 22k points yesterday, and two updates a good bit over 6k! I'm not sure I'll be able to make this sort of points every day, but it's still awesome!








*--AND--*
Top 900!


----------



## Epona

Grats man! I moved up all of... 1 spot that update. >_<


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Grats man! I moved up all of... 1 spot that update. >_<


Well, I did get about 9x the points you did that update and the ranks definitely get harder as you go up


----------



## Epona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, I did get about 9x the points you did that update and the ranks definitely get harder as you go up


And I transported my computer from a friends and played some games in that update. You're definitely gonna catch me. >_<

Though it may be a while.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, my secondary is being stupid again. Now it's decided it doesn't like video drivers, and deletes them every time the computer restarts after installing. Makes me go HURRR.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


And I transported my computer from a friends and played some games in that update. You're definitely gonna catch me. >_<

Though it may be a while.










Well, my PPD stands to remain around 20k for now, and then go up once I get the X4 955 drafted back into service and then get some more GPUs (these 2 empty PCIe slots are staring at me, begging for GPUs







)
So it may not be quite so long as you may hope


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, my PPD stands to remain around 20k for now, and then go up once I get the X4 955 drafted back into service and then get some more GPUs (these 2 empty PCIe slots are staring at me, begging for GPUs







)
So it may not be quite so long as you may hope

















mine should go up this week, I get to use 4 hp workstations (with dual quadcore Xeons) for SMP folding at work. too bad they dont have HT


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


mine should go up this week, I get to use 4 hp workstations (with dual quadcore Xeons) for SMP folding at work. too bad they dont have HT










Damn. Those could be 15k each!








How long do you get to fold on them?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Damn. Those could be 15k each!








How long do you get to fold on them?


all day everyday, theyre unused atm so until they hire someone to use them (which wont happen) theyre all mine. Theyre all in the low 2GHz range though so i doubt theyll be that great


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


all day everyday, theyre unused atm so until they hire someone to use them (which wont happen) theyre all mine. Theyre all in the low 2GHz range though so i doubt theyll be that great


Well, that's incredible! Even if they're low-2ghz they should do maybe 10k PPD each. So that's 40k with no cost or power bill


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, that's incredible! Even if they're low-2ghz they should do maybe 10k PPD each. So that's 40k with no cost or power bill
























Too bad they cant go towards the Zodac-athon (it was cancelled)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I did a couple hundred some days, now it's more like 10-15

I'm loving this i7: 22k points yesterday, and two updates a good bit over 6k! I'm not sure I'll be able to make this sort of points every day, but it's still awesome!

*--AND--*
Top 900!


Cool, you got your 20k day!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, my secondary is being stupid again. Now it's decided it doesn't like video drivers, and deletes them every time the computer restarts after installing. Makes me go HURRR.


You want me to bring over a hammer?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Too bad they cant go towards the Zodac-athon (it was cancelled)


Would you stop with that?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Cool, you got your 20k day!










I really doubt I'll be able to make 20k every day (seeing as with bonuses I'm pulling 21.5k and things are never on 24/7), at least for now, but once I get the X4 955 back up and possibly a Q6600 I should be able to do 20k easy









And what happened with your pink text?


----------



## jarble

still no trash from me







having no ac is killing my production


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I really doubt I'll be able to make 20k every day (seeing as with bonuses I'm pulling 21.5k and things are never on 24/7), at least for now, but once I get the X4 955 back up and possibly a Q6600 I should be able to do 20k easy









And what happened with your pink text?


Meh, "all good things come to an end". I was meant to stop it when the June Foldathon started, so you all got a bonus week.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Meh, "all good things come to an end". I was meant to stop it when the June Foldathon started, so you all got a bonus week.










Well, in that case I'll stop as well. I got a different WU (still P6701) on the 860 and TPFs are 7:48, which still equates to non-ideal PPD. It should finish up within 4 hours and then hopefully I'll get something else


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Meh, "all good things come to an end". I was meant to stop it when the June Foldathon started, so you all got a bonus week.


















I hope you will pick it back up again some time as it really helped the folding forum stand out as a fun place to be


----------



## markt

OCNChimpin is going down today, 9.6 hours...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, in that case I'll stop as well. I got a different WU (still P6701) on the 860 and TPFs are 7:48, which still equates to non-ideal PPD. It should finish up within 4 hours and then hopefully I'll get something else


To be fair, there are different standards for the two of us. I don't think there's an issue with you using a colour...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*









I hope you will pick it back up again some time as it really helped the folding forum stand out as a fun place to be


Yeah, but it wasn't that great for my authority was it?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
OCNChimpin is going down today, 9.6 hours...

Congratulations!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
To be fair, there are different standards for the two of us. I don't think there's an issue with you using a colour...

Well, the reason I started was because you were using a color, and now that you've stopped I'll return to the old style (I wasn't too fond of colored posts, but everybody else seemed to be doing it so I thought I'd join)


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
OCNChimpin is going down today, 9.6 hours...









nice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but it wasn't that great for my authority was it?

no it definitely made your job harder







but that does not change the fact I will miss it


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
no it definitely made your job harder







but that does not change the fact I will miss it









As will I... but, time to take some responsibility (again).


----------



## Magus2727

Does not help with folding... but looking at getting a new 24" monitor... what do people think of the ASUS VW246H, it has great reviews....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824236049


----------



## Aqualoon

Fine, I'll stay the fun one, I'm funner then Z anyways...that's right, I said it - funner!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Does not help with folding... but looking at getting a new 24" monitor... what do people think of the ASUS VW246H, it has great reviews....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824236049


I personally don't like built in speakers


----------



## Tank

Hey Zodac, I passed you in rakings finally and it took less than the two weeks the stats said it would take I believe


----------



## MrBalll

Finished two 6701's today and then picked up a 6023 on the E8400.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Finished two 6701's today and then picked up a 6023 on the E8400.

I managed to pick up a 6015 a couple hours ago on the i7, it'll be interesting to see what I get in 3 hours when it submits


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I managed to pick up a 6015 a couple hours ago on the i7, it'll be interesting to see what I get in 3 hours when it submits









What's the PPD like?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What's the PPD like?

Just a tad over 15k. See this post.
And over 30k points last 24 hours


----------



## zodac

So, i7 pulling its weight again?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So, i7 pulling its weight again?










Sure thing. Some of the points are from one of Tazi's GTX480s, I wasn't paying attention last night and set one of them up under my username, so I had a GTX480 for about 12 hours







So probably 7k of the 30k came from that, meaning I'm still managing to pull ~23k by myself, which isn't bad
You should get a more modern system so you can get better PPD


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Sure thing. Some of the points are from one of Tazi's GTX480s, I wasn't paying attention last night and set one of them up under my username, so I had a GTX480 for about 12 hours







So probably 7k of the 30k came from that, meaning I'm still managing to pull ~23k by myself, which isn't bad
You should get a more modern system so you can get better PPD










I'm more useful getting other people to get high PPD, than making a lot of PPD myself.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm more useful getting other people to get high PPD, than making a lot of PPF myself.










Well, see, you can do what I do, which is both. I'm pulling nice PPD (~23k/day) and I'm helping others, such as Tazi, pull great PPD themselves. The i7 rig that I set up for him will probably be able to pull 50k easy, so that was well worth the hour it took me to get it set up and explained.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm more useful getting other people to get high PPD, than making a lot of PPD myself.










darn, I was a second to late to enjoy your mistake...









well, if you didnt make the guides I wouldnt be folding for ocn, guess ill change my folding to your user name, so you get the points...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, see, you can do what I do, which is both. I'm pulling nice PPD (~23k/day) and I'm helping others, such as Tazi, pull great PPD themselves. The i7 rig that I set up for him will probably be able to pull 50k easy, so that was well worth the hour it took me to get it set up and explained.


Bah, I'll Fold with what I've got for now. Believe it or not, I'm not particularly content with a Pentium D Dell.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


darn, I was a second to late to enjoy your mistake...









well, if you didnt make the guides I wouldnt be folding for ocn, guess ill change my folding to your user name, so you get the points...










Zodac also brought me into folding, but I still think I'll fold under my name








It's a lot of fun overtaking people


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Zodac also brought me into folding, but I still think I'll fold under my name








It's a lot of fun overtaking people










ye, I wont do that







I like taking over others too








I wish a bigadv would only take 24 hours, i dont like waiting 2.3 days for a huge point update...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


ye, I wont do that







I like taking over others too








I wish a bigadv would only take 24 hours, i dont like waiting 2.3 days for a huge point update...


That's one of the things that I like about SMP2, with the standard 48x point A3s it looks like I can get 3k+ points for it every other update (possibly even 5 a day), even with the 6701 WUs I can get one done in 13 hours. Sure, I could probably get more with bigadv, but it would require more RAM and then I'd rather just get GPUs because I hate waiting for point dumps


----------



## SgtHop

You would get right around 20k with -bigadv, but you would definitely need more RAM.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


You would get right around 20k with -bigadv, but you would definitely need more RAM.


Well, the thing is, it would cost ~$120 for 4GB more RAM for bigadv. But for $55 I could get an 8800GT which would do the same PPD, and if I tried I could probably get a GTX260 for a tad over $120 which would do maybe 8.5k, or a pair of 8800GTs which would do 10k. So bigadv really doesn't seem that appealing to me, especially, because as I said, I hate waiting


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Fine, I'll stay the fun one, I'm funner then Z anyways...that's right, I said it - funner!

I personally don't like built in speakers


Yea... i do to... I would not use it. I already have logitec 5.1 speakers set up that are 10-20 watts each (Cant remember)...

I am just looking for a good 24" monitor and this one looks to be one...

Heck any thing will be better then my 4.5 year old 17" old school LCD...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Fine, I'll stay the fun one, I'm funner then Z anyways...that's right, I said it - funner!


How _dare_ you!


----------



## mmx+

Temps seem to have gone down a couple degrees (I don't know why, but I don't care), so after this WU I'm going to give 4ghz another shot to see how temps are. Not sure what it'll do to PPD, but it can't hurt


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's one of the things that I like about SMP2, with the standard 48x point A3s it looks like I can get 3k+ points for it every other update (possibly even 5 a day), even with the 6701 WUs I can get one done in 13 hours. Sure, I could probably get more with bigadv, but it would require more RAM and then I'd rather just get GPUs because I hate waiting for point dumps


Indeed. The problem for me is the heat though. I could use my second gtx275 for folding too, but the power draw increases a lot, and the heat is just insane! I get 8kppd on the gtx's if the i7 is doing bigadv, but if i run smp2 they get almost 9k at stock speeds! Overclocking the cards is a big fail cause of the temps. Even at 100% fan speed and an extra 120mm fan its just too hot in there...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
How _dare_ you!










Not like I'm saying anything that isn't untrue or anything


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
How _dare_ you!









Everybody is daring


----------



## SgtHop

I lol'd.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Not like I'm saying anything that isn't untrue or anything









On the contrary; that's exactly what you're doing.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Indeed. The problem for me is the heat though. I could use my second gtx275 for folding too, but the power draw increases a lot, and the heat is just insane! I get 8kppd on the gtx's if the i7 is doing bigadv, but if i run smp2 they get almost 9k at stock speeds! Overclocking the cards is a big fail cause of the temps. Even at 100% fan speed and an extra 120mm fan its just too hot in there...

I don't pay for the power, so GPU folding is the way to go for me








My parents have limited me to one rig, but as long as it's a single rig and no insane (ie 2 i7-base xeons, 4 gtx480s, etc) they tend to leave me alone, so I'm sure I could manage the i7, a pair of 260s and an 8800gt without issues. And likely by the time I have all of this hardware it'll be starting to cool off, so I could heat my room with it this winter


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Everybody is daring









Go back to your holiday.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
On the contrary; that's exactly what you're doing.

Sure, attack when you wish









Allright, have fun!









... I'll be back.


----------



## Aqualoon

<3 archer!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Sure, attack when you wish









Allright, have fun!









... I'll be back.

Bring me a present!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I don't pay for the power, so GPU folding is the way to go for me








My parents have limited me to one rig, but as long as it's a single rig and no insane (ie 2 i7-base xeons, 4 gtx480s, etc) they tend to leave me alone, so I'm sure I could manage the i7, a pair of 260s and an 8800gt without issues. And likely by the time I have all of this hardware it'll be starting to cool off, so I could heat my room with it this winter









lol, wait till they see the bill...xD Im paying before they see the bill, dont want to scare them off...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol, wait till they see the bill...xD Im paying before they see the bill, dont want to scare them off...









Oh, I've told them exactly how much it costs and they don't object much, I've offered to cover the bill from my computers and they've said no, they'll cover it. So I think I'm OK there


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Oh, I've told them exactly how much it costs and they don't object much, I've offered to cover the bill from my computers and they've said no, they'll cover it. So I think I'm OK there









We'll see







My parents wont pay the bill because they dont have the money for that. And as long as I can miss it I'll pay it. As soon as I cant pay it anymore I'll stop folding, or sell my chair, still a bed to sit on...xD


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
We'll see







My parents wont pay the bill because the dont have the money for that. And as long as I can miss it I'll pay it. As soon as I cant pay it anymore I'll stop folding, or sell my chair, still a bed to sit on...xD

GL. I know firsthand how much power OCed i7s and GT200 cars can draw, it's pretty impressive (and even with just one card). I figure my PSU couldn't run 3 GTX260s and the OCed i7, so instead I plan on a pair of 260s and an 8800GT


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


GL. I know firsthand how much power OCed i7s and GT200 cars can draw, it's pretty impressive (and even with just one card). I figure my PSU couldn't run 3 GTX260s and the OCed i7, so instead I plan on a pair of 260s and an 8800GT


Its about 80 euro's a month with taxes and everything like that. On the other hand, I dont need to heat up my room, so that saves them some money


----------



## jarble

still limping along... turned off 1/2 of the gx2's and that seamed to have temps to a manageable level (10c max) ac guy says it will be a week before the parts get in


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


still limping along... turned off 1/2 of the gx2's and that seamed to have temps to a manageable level (10c max) ac guy says it will be a week before the parts get in










Well anything is better than nothing, so that's good I guess. Although folding at part-capacity is never fun


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well anything is better than nothing, so that's good I guess. Although folding at part-capacity is never fun









yes it is nice to see some points moving. I guess the thing that annoys my the most is there is ac down stairs but parents would kill me if I moved my rigs down there (mom already accused my poor pc for killing the ac







)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
yes it is nice to see some points moving. I guess the thing that annoys my the most is there is ac down stairs but parents would kill me if I moved my rigs down there (mom already accused my poor pc for killing the ac







)

That sucks. My parents are reasonably supportive of my folding, they haven't yet taken me up on my offer to pay part of the electric bill, but they've limited me to one rig


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That sucks. My parents are reasonably supportive of my folding, they haven't yet taken me up on my offer to pay part of the electric bill, but they've limited me to one rig










for the most part my parents are sportive. its just that mom tends to blame pc's for her problems


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


for the most part my parents are sportive. its just that mom tends to blame pc's for her problems










Well, having an inanimate object to blame things on is nice. I'm typically blamed for problems with my mom's PC, which is always irritating


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, having an inanimate object to blame things on is nice. I'm typically blamed for problems with my mom's PC, which is always irritating










I used to treated the same till I got a job as a pc tec the argument kinda lost steam after that









I have a hard time yelling at inanimate objects some part of me says that they have feelings too


----------



## mmx+

OK, so I just bumped things up to 4ghz, I'll report back with TPFs and PPD in a bit


----------



## markt

OCNChimpin got a beat down by me today, I was like "you want some of this" and then then I commenced to beat his chimp ***.......lol. He was getting beat so bad he said "y'all get off of me" even though it was just me.


----------



## zodac

You know he's not a real person right?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You know he's not a real person right?


Yeah but it was funny...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Yeah but it was funny...


In that case...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


OCNChimpin got a beat down by me today, I was like "you want some of this" and then then I commenced to beat his chimp ***.......lol. He was getting beat so bad he said "y'all get off of me" even though it was just me.


Congratulations!

4ghz is pulling in just a tad under 18k PPD (right at 3 minutes per frame on a P6071), so I'm excited! 25k sounds doable between my i7, GTX260, and laptop. And maybe 30k with the X4 955 again


----------



## mitchbowman

Look at my Future Production


----------



## mmx+

OK, 4ghz wasn't stable, I just had a random reboot, so I'm back to 3.8ghz. I don't want to increase the voltages for 4ghz any higher, I was already in the upper 70s


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Just ordered a couple more 260's so I should be adding an extra 16-17k in a few days.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Just ordered a couple more 260's so I should be adding an extra 16-17k in a few days.

Awesome!
I'm planning on another 260 at some point, but no ETA yet


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Just ordered a couple more 260's so I should be adding an extra 16-17k in a few days.

Haha, making a team of the Editors seems to be having the right affect.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well I've been meaning to do it, this just made me pull the trigger on it so I can dial in the overclocks in time and having them pushing max PPD. So thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Well I've been meaning to do it, this just made me pull the trigger on it so I can dial in the overclocks in time and having them pushing max PPD. So thanks for the motivation.










You have the right board for it too, I miss my GD70...I think I need to get another one for my folding rig. Love that board to pieces!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


You have the right board for it too, I miss my GD70...I think I need to get another one for my folding rig. Love that board to pieces!


I was eying that board for when I built my X4 955, but it was too expensive








I may pick up a K9A2 Platinum if/when I fill up my P7P55D Pro with GPUs so I have more expansion room


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I was eying that board for when I built my X4 955, but it was too expensive








I may pick up a K9A2 Platinum if/when I fill up my P7P55D Pro with GPUs so I have more expansion room

I got mine on an open box deal from the Egg for like $130 back when the 965 was still the top AMD chip. OC's nicely and easily and I love the buttons on the board itself - along with the LED temp reading oh and of course tons of PCIE slots to make anyone happy.

Yeah, going to get that board back under my roof again.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I have a K9A2 Platinum laying around but I'm missing the cooler mounting bracket on it. Not sure what happened to it and it angers me because I have an Athlon chip just sitting around doing nothing. Guess it's time to buy a cooler with it's own bracket, some memory, PSU, HDD and cheap case to put it into commission as well for a fourth rig. I'm cruising the egg right now to see what that'll set me back. Got to love free electricity.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I got mine on an open box deal from the Egg for like $130 back when the 965 was still the top AMD chip. OC's nicely and easily and I love the buttons on the board itself - along with the LED temp reading oh and of course tons of PCIE slots to make anyone happy.

Yeah, going to get that board back under my roof again.

I probably wouldn't get the GD70 because then I'd have to get more expensive DDR3 when instead I could use the 4GB of DDR2 I have with the K9A2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I have a K9A2 Platinum laying around but I'm missing the cooler mounting bracket on it. Not sure what happened to it and it angers me because I have an Athlon chip just sitting around doing nothing. Guess it's time to buy a cooler with it's own bracket, some memory, PSU, HDD and cheap case to put it into commission as well for a fourth rig. I'm cruising the egg right now to see what that'll set me back. *Got to love free electricity*.









Lucky. I'd kill for that


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*




















why you always ignore me, three or four pages back I past you in rankings finally and it took less time than EOC said it would


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*









why you always ignore me, three or four pages back I past you in rankings finally and it took less time than EOC said it would










I sent you a PM beforehand... excuse me for not being happy that I'm passed by someone I helped get started...









In fact, can I take back all the help I gave? Seems like everyone passing me nowadays is someone I helped out at some stage. I clearly wasn't thinking straight; personal rank is by far the most important thing!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I sent you a PM beforehand... excuse me for not being happy that I'm passed by someone I helped get started...









In fact, can I take back all the help I gave? Seems like everyone passing me nowadays is someone I helped out at some stage. I clearly wasn't thinking straight; personal rank is by far the most important thing!










Yet the defense you gave me for your PPD being acceptable is that you're helping others get great PPD?







I'm receiving mixed messages here


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I sent you a PM beforehand... excuse me for not being happy that I'm passed by someone I helped get started...









In fact, can I take back all the help I gave? Seems like everyone passing me nowadays is someone I helped out at some stage. I clearly wasn't thinking straight; personal rank is by far the most important thing!


















i just wanted to rub it in, lol. but in all fairness was it really you who helped me get stated? coulda sworn i started before i saw you posting like crazy helping everyone. maybe im senile and dont remember $ht, oh well eitherway Sorry boss


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yet the defense you gave me for your PPD being acceptable is that you're helping others get great PPD?







I'm receiving mixed messages here










Sarcasm.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sarcasm.



















I'm shortly going to rewarded for close to 3 days of work on the laptop: in 4 hours it's turning in a P6701 WU worth close to 3k points (ironically I can get the same points, or better, in 6 hours on the i7)


----------



## markt

2 bigadv's coming in soon, you gotta love those monsters(when it works out)

In the news section someone posted a thread stating a new bigadv coe or update is going to make it to where you only need 2.5 GB memory.
http://en.fah-addict.net/news/news-0...t-on-linux.php
http://www.overclock.net/technology-...ets-speed.html


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
2 bigadv's coming in soon, you gotta love those monsters(when it works out)

In the news section someone posted a thread stating a new bigadv coe or update is going to make it to where you only need 2.5 GB memory.
http://en.fah-addict.net/news/news-0...t-on-linux.php
http://www.overclock.net/technology-...ets-speed.html

Nah, that's for the SMP client. A few people are trying it out right now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
2 bigadv's coming in soon, you gotta love those monsters(when it works out)

In the news section someone posted a thread stating a new bigadv coe or update is going to make it to where you only need 2.5 GB memory.
http://en.fah-addict.net/news/news-0...t-on-linux.php
http://www.overclock.net/technology-...ets-speed.html

Well, if bigadv can run on that little memory then I'll be giving it a shot when I get more memory. Means I can save a bit of money and only get 2GB more


----------



## Magus2727

Whos getting a new 24" Monitor?? I AM!!!!

this will be my new B-E-A-utiful monitor...

The P2450H..-->


----------



## jarble

nice


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats pretty insane tbh


----------



## mmx+

A pair of i7s running bigadv?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*










A pair of i7s running bigadv?


lol, if I only had a pair...







its just my 920 having some fun at 7 cores and 3.7ghz....







i thought it would give me 45k points, but it gave me ~90k


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lol, if I only had a pair...







its just my 920 having some fun at 7 cores and 3.7ghz....







i thought it would give me 45k points, but it gave me ~90k


It didn't get submitted twice, did it? That happened a few days ago too...


----------



## mmx+

Damn! How long did this WU take? If they can consistently get 90k points, I am totally getting more memory!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It didn't get submitted twice, did it? That happened a few days ago too...


If you ask me you might be right... and as long as I keep the points I wont have a problem with it









And btw, I lost all my threats...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


If you ask me you might be right... and as long as I keep the points I wont have a problem with it










Can you check the log? I reported the first double credit to Stanford, but if it keeps happening they might get suspicious...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Damn! How long did this WU take? If they can consistently get 90k points, I am totally getting more memory!


100x37 minutes









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can you check the log? I reported the first double credit to Stanford, but if it keeps happening they might get suspicious...


Im checking it out right now.


----------



## mmx+

Well, if it's not just an issue with it reporting twice, I'm definitely interested, but if that's why it got such high points then maybe not so much


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I guess its just a "bug". Here is the link to the log Zodac, enjoy it


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I guess its just a "bug". Here is the link to the log Zodac, enjoy it










Couple of things... first of all, it looks like those results weren't uploaded; not accoring to the log anyway.

Plus, it seems as that WU went to Slot 3, then _copied_ to Slot 4, since Slot 4 has the same WU after a few attempts to upload.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Couple of things... first of all, it looks like those results weren't uploaded; not accoring to the log anyway.

Plus, it seems as that WU went to Slot 3, then _copied_ to Slot 4, since Slot 4 has the same WU after a few attempts to upload.










Tbh I dont understand that log at all. Its trying to upload the bigadv for 20 times, and getting work at the same time








Also, hfm.net was showing me a failed wu on the bigadv, and a finished one too.


----------



## mmx+

Latest update brought me 10k points and pushed me over 300k:


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Latest update brought me 10k points and pushed me over 300k:









Nice work! Now get some more ram and get the bigadv rolin'


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Nice work! Now get some more ram and get the bigadv rolin'









First I'm just going to give the standard Linux SMP client a shot. From what I've heard from Buck Nasty @ TPU! is that the 860s don't clock well with more than 4GB of RAM (he had issues getting past 3.6ghz) so I figure that OCing to 4ghz and getting GPUs would probably be better


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
First I'm just going to give the standard Linux SMP client a shot. From what I've heard from Buck Nasty @ TPU! is that the 860s don't clock well with more than 4GB of RAM (he had issues getting past 3.6ghz) so I figure that OCing to 4ghz and getting GPUs would probably be better

If you can use more gpus I would go that way. Bigadv takes too darn long, and if the cpu wont oc that good you dont have any benefit from it.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Dropping in a few fermi will be better than messing with bigadv on a low OC.

I wonder how the points/$ is for fermi cards now that newer cards are popping out in the near future.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Dropping in a few fermi will be better than messing with bigadv on a low OC.

I wonder how the points/$ is for fermi cards now that newer cards are popping out in the near future.


Best bang for the buck is still the old GX2.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Best bang for the buck is still the old GX2.


A GX2 is one of the things I'm considering, but if the offer to pick up a pair of 8800GTXs for $75 goes through I'd be stupid not to take that. A 465 would be nice, but it's easily $100 more than a GX2 that would do the same PPD. Or maybe a pair of 8800GT/GTS 512 cards


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


A GX2 is one of the things I'm considering, but if the offer to pick up a pair of 8800GTXs for $75 goes through I'd be stupid not to take that. A 465 would be nice, but it's easily $100 more than a GX2 that would do the same PPD. Or maybe a pair of 8800GT/GTS 512 cards










if you can get a 465 and unlock it to 470 clocks then you have a beast of a folder provided you can overclock it to at least 800 core


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


if you can get a 465 and unlock it to 470 clocks then you have a beast of a folder provided you can overclock it to at least 800 core


I don't really want to take the risk of unlocking because if it fails then I have a brick instead of a GPU. But I may get a 465 anyways and leave it as a 465. Or the GTX460 looks very appealing


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I don't really want to take the risk of unlocking because if it fails then I have a brick instead of a GPU. But I may get a 465 anyways and leave it as a 465. Or the GTX460 looks very appealing


Yeah i have been thinking of picking up a gtx 465 to try and unlock the extra cores but im worried of this same thing


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I don't really want to take the risk of unlocking because if it fails *then I have a brick instead of a GPU*. But I may get a 465 anyways and leave it as a 465. Or the GTX460 looks very appealing


And so, the Folding brick returns...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And so, the Folding brick returns...


dont get me started on my drawer of death


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


dont get me started on my drawer of death










Ahh, but you were the only one who ever saw the drawer of death. Many a Folder benefited from the powers of the fabled Folding brick; myself included.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And so, the Folding brick returns...


I have killed 2 GPUs with FAH, an 8600GT and an 8400GS. Considering they cost $50 for the pair and did 1.5k PPD it wasn't much of a loss








But risking $280 and 12.5k PPD on a gamble that may work is not what I want to do with my money


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I have killed 2 GPUs with FAH, an 8600GT and an 8400GS. Considering they cost $50 for the pair and did 1.5k PPD it wasn't much of a loss








But risking $280 and 12.5k PPD on a gamble that may work is not what I want to do with my money


but asd longa s you saved the original bios you can always flash it back....but i unerstand the risk and also why i decided against modding my bios


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


but asd longa s you saved the original bios you can always flash it back....but i unerstand the risk and also why i decided against modding my bios


I know that drops down the risk, but I still don't want to do that. When you're 16 and have no stable source of income it's hard to risk that much hardware


----------



## markt

I'm not flashing my bios either, but its cause I'm freakin' lazy.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm not flashing my bios either, but its cause I'm freakin' lazy.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm not flashing my bios either, but its cause I'm freakin' lazy.

Ah, well, for me motivation is no issue, but I really can't afford to loose $300. I'd try a BIOS flash on a $50 or $100 card if there was something significant to gain, but certainly nothing much more than $150


----------



## Extreme Newbie

The parts for my 2nd i7 920 will be here early next week and my 3rd GTX295 is on its way back from RMA. If all goes well I should have it up and folding in about 1 week.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


The parts for my 2nd i7 920 will be here early next week and my 3rd GTX295 is on its way back from RMA. If all goes well I should have it up and folding in about 1 week.










Sweet!








That'll be insane PPD!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Sweet!








That'll be insane PPD!


Its gonna be my "work" computer. I convinced the owner of the company that I need a good computer to be more productive..........did I mention I own the company.


----------



## mmx+

Aha








What sort of PPD do you think you'll be able to manage with this newest addition to the family? 80k?


----------



## Magus2727

Guess you will pass me up and retake the #4 Top producer spot...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Guess you will pass me up and retake the #4 Top producer spot...


You need to get some more of those i7s folding


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Aha








What sort of PPD do you think you'll be able to manage with this newest addition to the family? 80k?


Not 100% sure on what my total PPD might be. My sig rig can do about 60K ppd (-bigadv plus the 4 GPU2 clients) plus I have (2) GTX260's folding and a T1055 (stock) so add about another 21K for those.
Hopefully my 2nd i7 and GTX295 can get me another 40k plus PPD.

All of this is according to HFM ,which is not 100% accurate, and we all know that things don't always fold as they should.







I have lost 2 -bigadv wu's in the past week;both times because of my kids "playing" on my computer.


----------



## mmx+

So you should be able to do 100k easy, maybe 120k? That's into the region of legend PPD (anything 100k+)


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Guess you will pass me up and retake the #4 Top producer spot...


I was hoping that adding this new hardware would force you to do the same, that way we all win.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So you should be able to do 100k easy, maybe 120k? That's into the region of legend PPD (anything 100k+)










Would like to do 100K but only time will tell. I will have a better chance if I can find a nice home for my kids







Anyone looking for 2 lovely children?








Just kidding, I wouldn't trade anything for my kids.


----------



## mmx+

It looks like I'll be at ~35k with the acquisition of no new hardware, I'm setting up SMP2 on a friend's Q6600 (planning on OCing it as well) and farming out the X4 955 to a friend for SMP2 as well. So that should be 10k between the two, maybe more. And if I get more GPUs I could potentially get another 10-15k like that


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It looks like I'll be at ~35k with the acquisition of no new hardware, I'm setting up SMP2 on a friend's Q6600 (planning on OCing it as well) and farming out the X4 955 to a friend for SMP2 as well. So that should be 10k between the two, maybe more. And if I get more GPUs I could potentially get another 10-15k like that










More PPD with no additional hardware is the best way to do it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


More PPD with no additional hardware is the best way to do it.










Yeah. It would actually technically be less hardware in my room since the X4 would be with my friend. But as Magus can attest to, the best way to achieve PPD is with other people's hardware (with permission of course). I have no lab full of i7s, but I have tech-savvy friends willing to give FAH a go







:cheer:


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


The parts for my 2nd i7 920 will be here early next week and my 3rd GTX295 is on its way back from RMA. If all goes well I should have it up and folding in about 1 week.










guess I just need to accept the fact that your going to pass me







curse the folding gods and their ability to kill my ac unit


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
guess I just need to accept the fact that your going to pass me







curse the folding gods and their ability to kill my ac unit
















Or you could buy more hardware and keep me in your rear view mirror.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Or you could buy more hardware and keep me in your rear view mirror.









Wow, nice you have over 110k points last 24 hours! Much jealousy on someone's part


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Or you could buy more hardware and keep me in your rear view mirror.









I did







then my ac died lol.

It is inevitable but I'm going out guns ablazing *insert Rambo war cry here*


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
guess I just need to accept the fact that your going to pass me







curse the folding gods and their ability to kill my ac unit
















The gods had nothing to do with this. In case you didn't know, the Folding gods _help_ Folders. You must have angered some other gods.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The gods had nothing to do with this. In case you didn't know, the Folding gods _help_ Folders. You must have angered some other gods.


I don't know about that







just when you think you have that last strap nailed down boom eue. that has got to be folding gods out to get people


----------



## markt

I think thats the first time I had 2 bigadv's in the same 24 hrs.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The gods had nothing to do with this. In case you didn't know, the Folding gods _help_ Folders. You must have angered some other gods.


I guess the energy gods...







He didnt sacrifice enough humans as return for the free power. And Im afraid he's up next...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I think thats the first time I had 2 bigadv's in the same 24 hrs.











nice









I wish freddy would pm me back about the stinger rebuild so I could start rolling bigavs, stock cooling is soooooooo lame









edit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I guess the energy gods...







He didnt sacrifice enough humans as return for the free power. And Im afraid he's up next...










if thats the case let me go get my sacrificial pit fired up and we will fix this little problem


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
nice









I wish freddy would pm me back about the stinger rebuild so I could start rolling bigavs stock cooling is soooooooo lame









Yeah with stock cooling it made mine run close to 90c and it was still going up. I didn't do bigadv til I got my cooler on.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Yeah with stock cooling it made mine run close to 90c and it was still going up. I didn't do bigadv til I got my cooler on.

yep I'm looking at about 80c running plain smp


----------



## Magus2727

Does BigAdv push your CPU more then the regular use of all cores on an A3 WU? I can see the memory heating up more... but the cpu is under 100% full load in both cases?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Does BigAdv push your CPU more then the regular use of all cores on an A3 WU? I can see the memory heating up more... but the cpu is under 100% full load in both cases?

I haven't seen any temp increase between the two.


----------



## Magus2727

Summer has hit, until the fold-a-thon and after my farm will be folding only 15 units over night, and be down for the day. my sig rig will still be folding 24/7.

lets see how I stabilize my points...


----------



## mmx+

OK, my friend's Q6600 is now up, I don't know what PPD it will get, but I'm guessing 5-6k


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
OK, my friend's Q6600 is now up, I don't know what PPD it will get, but I'm guessing 5-6k


That sounds about right, I'm itching to OC my i7 and get non 6701s, really want to release the SMP PPD on this puppy!


----------



## Magus2727

Whats with the new Avatar Aqua?

Edit... its been one of them weeks....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
OK, my friend's Q6600 is now up, I don't know what PPD it will get, but I'm guessing 5-6k

With the units we have been getting lately, I wouldn't count on it.








What is his Q6600 OC'd to?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Whats with the new sig Aqua?

ewwww, its a BOINC and [email protected] avatar
His sig looks the same though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 

That sounds about right, I'm itching to OC my i7 and get non 6701s, really want to release the SMP PPD on this puppy!

I'm still waiting for him to email me back with the FAHlog (just so I can confirm that everything's working), but I guess I'll know it's doing something if I get unexpected points at some update. Hopefully it has a non-6701 so I can get an idea of what it's doing sooner rather than later, but even a 6701 is far better than no FAH.

I'm also going to email him to see if he'll put his 9600GT on GPU3, GPU2 is laggy in XP but under GPU3 it should do about 2.5k PPD.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'm also going to email him to see if he'll put his 9600GT on GPU3, GPU2 is laggy in XP but under GPU3 it should do about 2.5k PPD.

This is the reason why I switched up my 9600GT to run BOINC and not fold, able to run BOINC without lagging in XP but not fold.


----------



## mmx+

Well, I'm more interested in keeping my credits all with a smaller number of projects. I figure that if I use GPU3 it won't lag, I've been able to game while folding with GPU3 so surely it'll be fine


----------



## mmx+

Right at 5k PPD on the stock-clocked Q6600, we're going to try for 3ghz at some point. I'm emailing him about FAH on the 9600GT right now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just checked task manager and my system is running for 7 days and 12 hours now. Thats one for the record books







(for me)
Didnt shut down the gpu client a single time as far as I can remember! Only switched from SMP to bigadv to SMP


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Just checked task manager and my system is running for 7 days and 12 hours now. Thats one for the record books







(for me)
Didnt shut down the gpu client a single time as far as I can remember! Only switched from SMP to bigadv to SMP










Nice








My setup gets rebooted every other day or so, but generally suffers no down time


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Just checked task manager and my system is running for 7 days and 12 hours now. Thats one for the record books







(for me)
Didnt shut down the gpu client a single time as far as I can remember! Only switched from SMP to bigadv to SMP










wow that is very nice... I have been doing good to make it a day lol


----------



## mmx+

Well, it looks like I'll be getting one 9600GT online tops, one of my friends decided that his laptop was too loud when folding


----------



## SgtHop

What, did he have a Delta in there?

Laptop too loud, hah.

I guess some are pretty loud, but I don't think it could be _that_ loud, could it?

Also, time to re-reinstall Windows on my secondary. Again.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, it looks like I'll be getting one 9600GT online tops, one of my friends decided that his laptop was too loud when folding


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


What, did he have a Delta in there?

Laptop too loud, hah.

I guess some are pretty loud, but I don't think it could be _that_ loud, could it?

Also, time to re-reinstall Windows on my secondary. Again.


No, it's barely audible, but I think he's objecting to it on principle








I've convinced him to give it another shot, but the chance that he'll keep it running is very limited

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*












My thoughts exactly. It's not much, but 2.5k PPD is better than I get from my laptop by a very significant amount.


----------



## SgtHop

Is it the laptops GPU he's folding on, or does he have an i7 laptop?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So I'm waiting on several things to come in the mail, new GPU's, PSU's and Xiggy mounts from Naf. Hopefully I can bump up some OC's on all my SMP clients and it would be really nice if the 260's I ordered get anywhere close to my golden boy I have in the GPU team competition. That thing is godly.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, it looks like I'll be getting one 9600GT online tops, one of my friends decided that his laptop was too loud when folding


He'd never make it as a Folder.

*RIGHT GUYS?!* (I'm shouting because my fan is so loud. I love irony.)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


He'd never make it as a Folder.

*RIGHT GUYS?!* (I'm shouting because my fan is so loud. I love irony.)


I've told him that if he wants to use the X4 it's going to fold basically 24/7, I've told him that I'll be monitoring it (







) and if I see it offline, then


----------



## SgtHop

*What was that, Zodac!?*

Too many caps, apparently.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


*What was that, Zodac!?*

Too many caps, apparently.


I said... *I LOVE IRONY!*


----------



## SgtHop

*Oh!*

Kay.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I've told him that if he wants to use the X4 it's going to fold basically 24/7, I've told him that I'll be monitoring it (







) and if I see it offline, then

















I almost told my sister the same thing when I built her a new rig for Christmas but decided I didn't want to pony up for the extra electricity every month. I'm going to try and get it going for the foldathon though. x3 710 at stock and a 4890, not much but every little bit will help.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


*Oh!*

Kay.


Huh?


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Huh?


*What?!?*


----------



## zodac

It's not funny anymore.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I almost told my sister the same thing when I built her a new rig for Christmas but decided I didn't want to pony up for the extra electricity every month. I'm going to try and get it going for the foldathon though. x3 710 at stock and a 4890, not much but every little bit will help.

He doesn't pay for the electric, so yeah. It's not like it costs him any extra. My feeling is if he wants to use the computer, he can run FAH on it. It's not that big of an issue


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
He'd never make it as a Folder.

*RIGHT GUYS?!* (I'm shouting because my fan is so loud. I love irony.)

situational, or dramatic?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
situational, or dramatic?

Situational primarily, but I'm open to all forms.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Oh man... I am 4 points from being on the top 20 right now








Perhaps next update I can get on there, feel like I accomplished something, and then stay off that list until after the foldathon.


----------



## zodac

Sooo.... to take things off track again, doesn't anyone here play Fifa on the PS3?


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Oh man... I am 4 points from being on the top 20 right now








Perhaps next update I can get on there, feel like I accomplished something, and then stay off that list until after the foldathon.


dont get to cozy up there. wait till after the foldathon


----------



## jarble

borrowed a window ac unit from a friend doped temps a bit







its not perfect but Ill take 29c over 35c any day


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


borrowed a window ac unit from a friend doped temps a bit







its not perfect but Ill take 29c over 35c any day










Nice!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nice!


thx

its still a bit to hot to run the I7 80+ scares me (brand new cpu cut me some slack here







) I may end up overnighting a real cooler come Monday as this stock thing pathetic


----------



## mmx+

Well my H50 w/ push/pull is running right at about 70c at 3.8ghz, admittedly ambient temps are a rather low 75f, but I'm still very impressed


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


thx

its still a bit to hot to run the I7 80+ scares me (brand new cpu cut me some slack here







) I may end up overnighting a real cooler come Monday as this stock thing pathetic










I knew you wouldn't go down without a fight


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well my H50 w/ push/pull is running right at about 70c at 3.8ghz, admittedly ambient temps are a rather low 75f, but I'm still very impressed


the h50 is an amazing cooler for the price but I just cant bring myself to buy a block while I have my stinger siting here useless till I can get it changed from am2 to 1366







. though I may justify it as I am planing to do a wb block shoot out some time this year









edit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I knew you wouldn't go down without a fight










you know it.

If I could catch just a bit of luck and get the parts to the ac unit in next week I _may_ be able to hold you off a bit longer


----------



## mmx+

Well, my H50 holds my i7 up to 3.8ghz, past that with the extra voltage temps soar 10c for 200mhz, so something like the Prolimatech Megahalems or Noctua NH-DH14 more be better suited


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, my H50 holds my i7 up to 3.8ghz, past that with the extra voltage temps soar 10c for 200mhz, so something like the Prolimatech Megahalems or Noctua NH-DH14 more be better suited

how is it on noise? my original plan with this rig was to add a 480 rad to my 240 and run some Scythe Gentle Typhoon's for absolute silence but that is a ways off


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
how is it on noise? my original plan with this rig was to add a 480 rad to my 240 and run some Scythe Gentle Typhoon's for absolute silence but that is a ways off

Very nice








It's audible but very quiet with the stock Corsair fan at 100% (1600 RPM) and a 1500RPM Yate Loon I have. I've had quieter, but nut much, and I'm very impressed for the level of performance. About as loud as a GTX260 cooler at 55%


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Very nice








It's audible but very quiet with the stock Corsair fan at 100% (1600 RPM) and a 1500RPM Yate Loon I have. I've had quieter, but nut much, and I'm very impressed for the level of performance. About as loud as a GTX260 cooler at 55%

thats not bad at all







I may go ahead and get one get my temps under control till I get my main loop worked out and use it as a base line in the shoot out


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Just get the Xiggy 1283, I got no complaints about mine. Just need to order a few better fans for push pull on all three rigs. I think the egg has them for under 30 these days too. It's keeping my 1090T at 4.0 and load temps between 48-50.


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
thats not bad at all







I may go ahead and get one get my temps under control till I get my main loop worked out and use it as a base line in the shoot out









ditch the stinger and get the h50







then sell it to me, muahahaha


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Just get the Xiggy 1283, I got no complaints about mine. Just need to order a few better fans for push pull on all three rigs. I think the egg has them for under 30 these days too. It's keeping my 1090T at 4.0 and load temps between 48-50.

Well those are great temps. These great HDT-S1283 and Hyper 212+ temps are making me regret the H50 a bit


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well those are great temps. These great HDT-S1283 and Hyper 212+ temps are making me regret the H50 a bit









yeah I regret selling mine now cause my girls rig needs one badly...but she also been hounding me to watercool her rig so I may end up doing that and putting it to fold double dutty


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Just get the Xiggy 1283, I got no complaints about mine. Just need to order a few better fans for push pull on all three rigs. I think the egg has them for under 30 these days too. It's keeping my 1090T at 4.0 and load temps between 48-50.

if I was to go air I would probably get a d14 so I don't have to break out the datech screamers









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
ditch the stinger and get the h50







then sell it to me, muahahaha

my precious.... I eat your fingers


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


you know it.

If I could catch just a bit of luck and get the parts to the ac unit in next week I _may_ be able to hold you off a bit longer










Looks like its a race to see who gets what running 1st; your AC vs my i7 parts


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Looks like its a race to see who gets what running 1st; your AC vs my i7 parts


----------



## mmx+

Attempt #2 to get the 9600GT in my friend's laptop is failing, so I'd say the chance that he'll run it consistently is very limited


----------



## intelfan

My WUs keep dying. I have had a 84% 450pt WU disappear. Three freaking WUs.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=342299


----------



## mmx+

Is your GPU overclocked? If so, go back to stock clocks
Are you using the systray client? If so, use the console client, it's more stable


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Woot, top 20.... now its time to get off that list


----------



## intelfan

It's stock and I'm using the console one, the one with white text, not the viewer.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


It's stock and I'm using the console one, the one with white text, not the viewer.


What drivers? The 197s are pretty good


----------



## intelfan

I'm using the 197.45 drivers.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
I'm using the 197.45 drivers.

In that case I'm stumped. Try running Furmark for an hour to see if it artifacts, if so I'd guess the best thing to do is RMA the card


----------



## LiLChris

So this weekend I am staying at the beach, which I always use logmein to monitor my folding/temps etc.

At 11pm est i checked it, everything fine even got a non 6701 for once...then i go to check my EOC at 1am and no updates.









I check logmein, and its offline. Not sure if i remembered to put logmein on start up since I did a fresh install this month.

Ugh! So not sure what happened, im guessing its the gtx 480. Maybe i pushed the shaders too much without stress testing, ive only had it for 1.5 days lol.

Anyways i needed to vent and cry a little. No folding for 12+ hours


----------



## markt

When you go on vacation lower your oc's, it's in the [email protected] handbook lol.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yep I concur, anytime I leave town I drop my clocks on everything a little bit just to ensure that it runs smooth. Didn't Zodac give you a copy of the guide book when you broke into the top 1K? If not we'll blame her entirely and laugh and laugh and laugh later.


----------



## mmx+

Ugh, that's irritating. Whenever I go out of town I either use OCs that have been stable for months (IE I've folded every sort of recent GPU2 WU on my GTX260 at 1480 shaders for 2 months) or I drop the OCs down a bit. I'd probably drop the i7 OC down a bit since I've only had it for a week and I don't really know if it's 100% stable (appears to be, but maybe not)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

1480 son? C'mon you haven't played with fire until you're rocking a 1692 or 1728 shader overclock from afar. That's pins and needles there, did it fail, no, crap it's probably going to type stuff. That's the fun part for me.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


1480 son? C'mon you haven't played with fire until you're rocking a 1692 or 1728 shader overclock from afar. That's pins and needles there, did it fail, no, crap it's probably going to type stuff. That's the fun part for me.


Well, I have an OEM GTX260 that comes with low stock clocks and the shaders top out at 1480mhz. If I go for the next strap, instant EUE, regardless of clocks on the core and memory or temps


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, I have an OEM GTX260 that comes with low stock clocks and the shaders top out at 1480mhz. If I go for the next strap, instant EUE, regardless of clocks on the core and memory or temps

volt mods might be able to squeeze a bit more out of that for you


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
volt mods might be able to squeeze a bit more out of that for you









I'm not really interested in GPUs, at least now. If I kill the GPU that would suck since it would 7k PPD down the drain (and my soldering sucks). Even if it did work I'm not sure how much I'd be able to OC it because it's a single 6-pin model. And the way temps are it's already running a bit warm (80c, I like to keep the fan down to keep noise down), so I probably couldn't OC it a whole lot. I'd rather just pick up more cards TBH


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

GPU cost per PPD is still way higher than SMP PPD if you have to buy new hardware. Keep that in mind, some of us are just packrats that can piecemeal rigs together from random crap. Don't know how deep your crap pile is


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
GPU cost per PPD is still way higher than SMP PPD if you have to buy new hardware. Keep that in mind, some of us are just packrats that can piecemeal rigs together from random crap. *Don't know how deep your crap pile is*









That would be very limited. The some total of what I have is the guts from my X4 rig (CPU, mobo, RAM, HSF, and wifi card), a 160GB HDD from my laptop, and 2 fans.
Spare bits usually get sold off to fund new hardware, with no job until now I had to recover some of the money somehow. I've still found GPU PPD an affordable way to do things (ignoring electric cost), but SMP is definitely worthwhile


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Depending on the X4 rig and the OC you're able to put on it is the real deal breaker. Is it a 125W or a 140W chip is the big thing? I have both and my 940 runs hotter than a Buick on the equator at stock right not. But it runs alone right now so it has no issues with the GPU client bottlenecking it. It will next week though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Depending on the X4 rig and the OC you're able to put on it is the real deal breaker. Is it a 125W or a 140W chip is the big thing? I have both and my 940 runs hotter than a Buick on the equator at stock right not. But it runs alone right now so it has no issues with the GPU client bottlenecking it. It will next week though.

A 125w X4 955. I ran it at 3.5ghz most of the time (temps were about 50-53c on my HDT-S963). I got about 6.5-7k PPD from it with SMP, I'm considering reviving it but I'd still need a SPU and my parents have put a limit on one rig tops. So I would have to find a new home for it as well (which is why I'm loaning it out


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

That sounds about right then, I'm waiting on my brackets from Naf and when I do, I'll be able to change the airflow in cases to maximize PPD. Plus I'm not going to lie, he gave me a good deal being a GPU team mate and all.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
That sounds about right then, I'm waiting on my brackets from Naf and when I do, I'll be able to change the airflow in cases to maximize PPD. Plus I'm not going to lie, he gave me a good deal being a GPU team mate and all.









One advantage of "reviving" it is that I could also shove in a GPU and double the PPD, at least for now I'd rather keep all of my GPUs in my sig rig since it stays on a lot, but once it gets full it would be nice to have at least one more slot.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The way I look at things is that SMP is a ways to a mean. GPU is the money maker ( not since the X6 came out) and if you planned well you, you could stock a board full of great cards. I just got lucky and bought a good board ahead of time and still have it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
The way I look at things is that SMP is a ways to a mean. GPU is the money maker ( not since the X6 came out) and if you planned well you, you could stock a board full of great cards. I just got lucky and bought a good board ahead of time and still have it.

I got the 785G mobo and the X4 before I really got into folding. I figured that the X4 955 would be fast enough for most stuff, and I thought that since I don't play games I'd throw the 8800GT that I had at the time in and get 5k PPD or so. I didn't really consider wanting to upgrade to multiple GPUs, so that was a dead-end on that front. In theory, my board supported the X6 CPUs, but I didn't want to risk an X6 on the 4-phase VRMs and I knew I wouldn't be able to OC anyways. I considered an X6, a 790FX or 890 mobo and DDR3, but it was going to be the same price as the i7. From what I saw, the X6s use a phenomenal amount of power when overclocked, so that was the turning factor that made me get the i7 instead of the X6. My dad wad trying to convince me to get an Intel H55 mobo and save $70, but I decided that while I was getting a new setup I wouldn't repeat my earlier mistake and I'd get something with more slots. So although the vast majority of my PPD comes from SMP ATM, I hope to bring in more PPD in the form of GPUs


----------



## Magus2727

MMX+... do you ever sleep? no matter the time of day or night you always have some of the latest posts....


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Once Bulldozer hits my 1090 is going to one of my AM2+ MSI boards. I'll have an AM3 board aching for 8 cores and who am I to deny that? The biggest chance I've taken is with my 3rd folding rig in my sig, I was worried about a micro ATX board supporting a 140W chip but it does well actually.

I'm still not sure why I got my first K9A2 board, probably Maximum PC, but I've never regretted it. Now I have three boards with 4 PCI-E slots and one micro ATX board. No complaints on any so far.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
MMX+... do you ever sleep? no matter the time of day or night you always have some of the latest posts....

Not much, but usually 8 hours a night at least. I don't have much going on over the summer so I can spend a lot of time on OCN


----------



## Magus2727

almost broke 100K Point yesterday... needed 1 more WU....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
almost broke 100K Point yesterday... needed 1 more WU....

Awesome, nice! 1 more WU and I would have been at 22k


----------



## solidsteel144

What do you guys think I should do? I have a GTS 250 folding and thinking about either adding another one or running the SMP client. This is all just during the time I wait for my 5970 to get back from RMA.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


What do you guys think I should do? I have a GTS 250 folding and thinking about either adding another one or running the SMP client. This is all just during the time I wait for my 5970 to get back from RMA.


Well SMP should do 7-8k PPD on your X4, and the second GTS250 would probably do 6-7k. So ideally I'd do both, but if it's one or the other, then I'd run the SMP client


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Woot woot got the lil' sis's computer for the foldathon. Should crank about 5-6k a day.


----------



## solidsteel144

Having two GTS 250's fold would take some CPU time, but should have at least 75 percent utilization available for SMP. Last time I tried to run the SMP client, it would only give me small work units and 200+ PPD. I'll just give it another try very soon.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Woot woot got the lil' sis's computer for the foldathon. Should crank about 5-6k a day.


Nice, what is it?

EDIT @ Solid: Even the 2 GTS250s shouldn't have much impact on the CPU PPD. Sure, it'll be lower than with no GPUs folding, but shouldn't be much lower.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

X3 710 and a 4890 both at stock. A Christmas present to her from me. Now I take advantage, thank you TeamViewer.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
When you go on vacation lower your oc's, it's in the [email protected] handbook lol.

Yea i should have lowered the gtx 480 oc, actually i should have left it stock since i have no idea what is stable. It was only folding for less than a day non stop while i kept eye on it. (since its brand new)

Oh well, when i get back home ill stress test it...not sure if it was the heat either. Im heading there today to pick up a few things. Then coming back to the beach.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
MMX+... do you ever sleep? no matter the time of day or night you always have some of the latest posts....

Lol i thought the same thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Not much, but usually 8 hours a night at least. I don't have much going on over the summer so I can spend a lot of time on OCN









I love OCN as much as the next guy, but i can only posts so much before nothing else interesting is going on.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Yea i should have lowered the gtx 480 oc, actually i should have left it stock since i have no idea what is stable. It was only folding for less than a day non stop while i kept eye on it. (since its brand new)

Oh well, when i get back home ill stress test it...not sure if it was the heat either. Im heading there today to pick up a few things. Then coming back to the beach.

Lol i thought the same thing.

I love OCN as much as the next guy, but i can only posts so much before nothing else interesting is going on.









Ha! Just wait until I am off work, again


----------



## mmx+

Still no ETA on when I'll be able to get the 9600GT folding, or even if I will be able to, but I'd say the chances that I'll be able to and it happens in the next week are excellent


----------



## markt

Yet another "wow I had a rig not folding for 2 days" post. Need I say more? About 12k ppd back in the running.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Yet another "wow I had a rig not folding for 2 days" post. Need I say more? About 12k ppd back in the running.


I guess one advantage to being a smaller folder with only 3 systems is it's easier to keep track if they are folding at max capacity. If my sig rig goes off, it's obvious because my PPD will plummet; the laptop and Q6600 are less obvious but still apparent


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Yet another "wow I had a rig not folding for 2 days" post. Need I say more? About 12k ppd back in the running.


ouch


----------



## LiLChris

Alright so i just got to my house, apparently the screen was frozen.
Fan luckily stayed at 90% for my gtx 480.

I lowered the shaders to 1500, since im leaving my house again to go to a beer pong tournament then back to the beach condo.









Hopefully nothing goes wrong this time, it folded for a good 20 something hours at 1600.
Once i come back on monday from vacation ill finally be able to play a game with it.
Ive had the card for what 3 days and not even tested on a game yet. Lol

Points for the day is going to be under 10k








Wish it would have restarted instead of freeze, i could have restarted the clients with logmein and lowered the OC.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Alright so i just got to my house, apparently the screen was frozen.
Fan luckily stayed at 90% for my gtx 480.

I lowered the shaders to 1500, since im leaving my house again to go to a beer pong tournament then back to the beach condo.









Hopefully nothing goes wrong this time, it folded for a good 20 something hours at 1600.
Once i come back on monday from vacation ill finally be able to play a game with it.
Ive had the card for what 3 days and not even tested on a game yet. Lol

Points for the day is going to be under 10k








Wish it would have restarted instead of freeze, i could have restarted the clients with logmein and lowered the OC.

Sorry








Freezes, BSODs, and the like are never fun. And neither are days of bad points


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Sorry








Freezes, BSODs, and the like are never fun. And neither are days of bad points

Nah, bad points are going to be when i come back...folding in the background while i try all my games on my new toy.









The 9800gtx+ is probably the only thing that will be making decent PPD.


----------



## mmx+

Not the i7? I can typically leave SMP going while gaming....


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Not the i7? I can typically leave SMP going while gaming....


I want to see everything running 100% without folding so i know how great the gtx 480 is, 1 day without folding wont kill me.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I want to see everything running 100% without folding so i know how great the gtx 480 is, 1 day without folding wont kill me.










No, it probably wont








I'm sure you'll be very impressed with that 480, I've heard great things about it


----------



## markt

I'm surprised there's nobody bringing up how the points update server is down...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm surprised there's nobody bringing up how the points update server is down...


Wait, is it?















Does that mean that we don't get any points for the WUs we turn in until it's fixed, or we get them later?


----------



## zodac

Oh.. it is?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I didn't get any points for the 3 PM update I just noticed. Was actually checking to see if anyone else noticed it too.


----------



## zodac

It isn't down according to the servers list Mark....


----------



## Magus2727

I did not get any points update...


----------



## mmx+

Just checked, no points for me:








I should have had a couple GPU WUs at least, maybe a SMP WU as well. Sounds like it's down


----------



## zodac

The whole team didn't... looks like the 12pm update strikes again!









*EDIT:* No team got points; not a server issue, just an EOC update issue.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The whole team didn't... looks like the 12pm update strikes again!










Oh, well. At least my bigadv isn't going to be affected







(just started it, lol).

Right... I'm back (kindof, about 33%, me puede esperar...).


----------



## PCCstudent

Is abler as nice as his Kitty" would lead you to believe or is that cute little guy just too throw you off? This idea comes to mind everytime I see that kitten. Perhaps a rule that your Avatar must closely represent your personality


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Is abler as nice as his Kitty" would lead you to believe or is that cute little guy just too throw you off? This idea comes to mind everytime I see that kitten. Perhaps a rule that your Avatar must closely represent your personality










I think my one fits me perfectly. And it has a nice in-joke for all the people that called me a robot.


----------



## PCCstudent

zodac your Avatar is a picture of a woman scientist loking at some type of injection device. This is going to be great, something like a "look at the inkblots and tell me what you see" type thing.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


zodac your Avatar is a picture of a woman scientist loking at some type of injection device. This is going to be great, something like a "look at the inkblots and tell me what you see" type thing.


 Or the other kind of degenerate souls that are addicted to the injecting thingy...


----------



## jarble

no points on eoc again

kakao appears to be working but I find their sight very confusing


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
no points on eoc again

kakao appears to be working but I find their sight very confusing

Same for me. Im waiting to see some nice points on eoc, but nothing....








2x0 points 0 wu's....


----------



## markt

The update problem started with stanford, my points at stanford stayed the same.


----------



## mmx+

No points at the 6 PM update for me either, so it doesn't sound like an EOC update. I think Stanford updated again now, because while EOC is showing me at 345k points Stanford is showing me at 352. The 9PM update could be very nice


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
No points at the 6 PM update for me either, so it doesn't sound like an EOC update. I think Stanford updated again now, because while EOC is showing me at 345k points Stanford is showing me at 352. The 9PM update could be very nice









Indeed, cant wait to see 6 gpu2 and 2 smp wu's in one update


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Indeed, cant wait to see 6 gpu2 and 2 smp wu's in one update









I have a 6701 turned in by the Q6600, so that's probably 5k easy, and then I'll have 6 or more 353s from the GTX260...this is going to be exciting








And then I should have a 6701 turned in by the i7 for the 12am update, so I should have 2 great updates in a row. Today _could_ be a 25k day for me, I'm not going to say it will but it has potential


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I have a 6701 turned in by the Q6600, so that's probably 5k easy, and then I'll have 6 or more 353s from the GTX260...this is going to be exciting








And then I should have a 6701 turned in by the i7 for the 12am update, so I should have 2 great updates in a row. Today _could_ be a 25k day for me, I'm not going to say it will but it has potential
















We'll see, I'll keep my eyes open and check your stats







I havent been at home this evening, so I cant say a single thing about the projects I've done...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
No points at the 6 PM update for me either, so it doesn't sound like an EOC update. I think Stanford updated again now, because while EOC is showing me at 345k points Stanford is showing me at 352. The 9PM update could be very nice









Stanford's point update hourly, but the .txt file that EOC/Kakao use is updated every 3 hours. SO if there was an error only 1 hour before the .txt file was due to update, your Stanford points would be ahead of EOC.

But, since it's now 2 updates since _no-one_ recieved points, I believe it's just an update issue from Stanford. I'm fairly certain all points will be recreditted. I'd go confirm, but I've got to go now. Back in an hour or two to check if no one else has confirmation.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
We'll see, I'll keep my eyes open and check your stats







I havent been at home this evening, so I cant say a single thing about the projects I've done...









I have my HFM remote set up (linky) so I can check from anywhere. Today wouldn't be so great if it wasn't for the Q6600, it seems to have taken its time about it but the 6701 it turned in will give some nice points







(at least I figure it must be a 6701 based on the number of points I have now vs earlier)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Stanford's point update hourly, but the .txt file that EOC/Kakao use is updated every 3 hours. SO if there was an error only 1 hour before the .txt file was due to update, your Stanford points would be ahead of EOC.

But, since it's now 2 updates since _no-one_ recieved points, I believe it's just an update issue from Stanford. I'm fairly certain all points will be recreditted. I'd go confirm, but I've got to go now. Back in an hour or two to check if no one else has confirmation.

It does sound like an issue from Stanford, until the 7PM EST update Stanford had me at 345k points as well (I checked hourly) but now it seems though they've got things fixed because I have another 7k points. I should see something exciting at the 9PM update


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I have my HFM remote set up (linky) so I can check from anywhere. Today wouldn't be so great if it wasn't for the Q6600, it seems to have taken its time about it but the 6701 it turned in will give some nice points







(at least I figure it must be a 6701 based on the number of points I have now vs earlier)

Ye, I have set it up like you did. Here is my link. Though I was in the nature with some friends, having some quality time. (no internet over there...xD)


----------



## Magus2727

Hummm... 6pm update did the same thing....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Hummm... 6pm update did the same thing....


Yep, I think it's an issue with Stanford that has since been resolved (Stanford is now showing that I have 7k more points than I did). The 9pm update should work


----------



## zodac

Yeah, Stanford has more points than EOC for me now; the update in 45 minutes should have all missed points.


----------



## Magus2727

It will be an epic update!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
It will be an epic update!

Maybe 2k on my side; epic enough I guess.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Maybe 2k on my side; epic enough I guess.









I should have at least 7k and then another 7k or so 3 hours after that


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I should have at least 7k and then another 7k or so 3 hours after that









Blah blah blah.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Blah blah blah.

I'm just excited because today could be a 25k day


----------



## zodac

I'll probably just miss out on submitting my SMP WU tonight, so tomorrow should be a good day. Probably go throw on the GTS 250 just to make it a bit better.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'll probably just miss out on submitting my SMP WU tonight, so tomorrow should be a good day. Probably go throw on the GTS 250 just to make it a bit better.









Wait, you have a GTS250 as well?

My P6701 from the i7 is scheduled to finish right at 11:40, so it'll have 15 minutes to upload or it won't make today's stats








But if it doesn't finish tonight tomorrow will be great because I'll be turning in 2.7k from the laptop as well


----------



## zodac

Got a 250 in the family computer... parents don't let me Fold on it unless it's a Foldathon though...

But, tomorrow (today) is Father's Day, so they won't notice for most of the day.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Got a 250 in the family computer... parents don't let me Fold on it unless it's a Foldathon though...

But, tomorrow (today) is Father's Day, so they won't notice for most of the day.









Aha, nice








Why don't you swap the 9800GT and GTS250?


----------



## zodac

Can't fit a dual slot GPU in my (stupid, lousy, f******) Dell case. Otherwise I would have bought another one, and stuck this 9800GT in the fam computer as a dedicated Folder.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Can't fit a dual slot GPU in my (stupid, lousy, f******) Dell case. Otherwise I would have bought another one, and stuck this 9800GT in the fam computer as a dedicated Folder.

Oh, that makes more sense then








I was wondering why you'd be using something that gets 1.5-2k less


----------



## zodac

Yeah... damn Dell... it's holding me back.

That said, it's served me well.









_*Hugs Dell*_

_*Realises what she's just done*_

_*Logs off*_


----------



## mmx+

Only 15 more minutes and we'll be able to see the result of 2 updates of 0 points


----------



## zodac

15 minutes... 7 and a bit minutes I think.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


15 minutes... 7 and a bit minutes I think.










At the time I posted it was 10 minutes to the update, I've found it usually takes 4 minutes to finish updating. Give them an extra minute or two because there will more data, and bam, you get my figure


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but team PPD is updated straight away; at least we'd know for certain the updates are working.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but team PPD is updated straight away; at least we'd know for certain the updates are working.


Aha, didn't realize that. I thought that EOC updated the 24hr average last


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Aha, didn't realize that. I thought that EOC updated the 24hr average last










I always assumed that too, but when i was updating the TSC! thread, the minute the update started, the team PPD was up to date.

There are two files on Stanford's site; a teams one and a users one. The teams on would be smaller, and therefore updated really quickly too.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Holy schnikes! 1.2M team update. Wish they all looked like that.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Holy schnikes! 1.2M team update. Wish they all looked like that.


Not at all surprising after 2 updates with no points. If anything, it's a tad lower than average since it's effectively only 400k/update


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Well, either the users list is taking a long time, or we only get team updates this time.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Well, either the users list is taking a long time, or we only get team updates this time.


It is taking a while, it normally only takes 4 minutes


----------



## k4m1k4z3

It still says "Processing"

3 updates going on... maybe its going to take 15 minutes.

EDIT: 
yep, here they are.


----------



## zodac

Got my 2k update.


----------



## mmx+

6.6k, not too bad







(but honestly a bit lower than I was expecting)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Almost a 14K update, I was kind of expecting a little more than that. Better than it not updating at all though so I won't complain.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


6.6k, not too bad







(but honestly a bit lower than I was expecting)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Almost a 14K update, I was kind of expecting a little more than that. Better than it not updating at all though so I won't complain.


See... _I_ judged mine perfectly... that's what high PPD does to you... drives you







.


----------



## Magus2727

HUmmm not so epic...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


See... _I_ judged mine perfectly... that's what high PPD does to you... drives you







.











I don't care if I'm wrong since it was still over 3x what you got


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I don't care if I'm wrong since it was still over 3x what you got

















Hmmm... time for a hasty retreat, methinks...

_*scarpers*_


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmmm... time for a hasty retreat, methinks...

_*scarpers*_


Pfft, can't you hand out infractions?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Pfft, can't you hand out infractions?


No.









I just make the guides.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmmm... time for a hasty retreat, methinks...

_*scarpers*_


Since after all what really matters is overtaking Z
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Pfft, can't you hand out infractions?


I sure hope not--at least not for those kinds of posts


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Since after all what really matters is overtaking Z

















Some day I'll find out why that's important...


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I sure hope not--at least not for those kinds of posts










The system seems fairly arbitrary, you should grab a few to see how they work for you.

Infractions come from mods, not editors? What's the difference between mod and editor?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Some day I'll find out why that's important...










I doubt it, considering that I don't really know myself. Maybe it's something about wanting revenge on that PentD









@Dave: Are you suggesting that I try to get some infractions?







No thanks


----------



## zodac

Mods actually 'moderate' their section; any posts that are out of line are the responsibility of a moderator to clear up. Stuff like spam and off topic posts (







) too.

Editors manage the content of their section. Basically, being as up to date and experienced as possible in their field or expertise.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I doubt it, considering that I don't really know myself. Maybe it's something about wanting revenge on that PentD









@Dave: Are you suggesting that I try to get some infractions?







No thanks


Ha, imagine I tried the stuff I've been pulling the last month or so if I wasn't Editor... I'd probably be banned by now.









Good thing ENT loves me and he'd never do that.


----------



## mmx+

I'm writing a website to expand my HFM stats. Currently I'm just working on getting it working and looking how I want it to, then I'm going to deal with actual content. I plan on having my live HFM stats (of course), some pics of my FAH rigs, a link to my EOC stats, not sure what else. Suggestions? Check it out at http://ifxfolding.hostei.com/


----------



## zodac

Your i7 _still _isn't showing bonuses?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Your i7 _still _isn't showing bonuses?


Nope. I posted an issue on the HFM page, haven't gotten a reply yet. I've just given up on the prospect that it ever will


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nope. I posted an issue on the HFM page, haven't gotten a reply yet. I've just given up on the prospect that it ever will










Ok, one question. Have you tried downloading new Projects (in Tools), then pressing F6?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok, one question. Have you tried downloading new Projects (in Tools), then pressing F6?


Yep, and it makes no change


----------



## zodac

Ok, I'll take this higher.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok, I'll take this higher.


Do you have "contacts" that you think could help?


----------



## zodac

Pretty much.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Pretty much.











Awesome!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Do you have "contacts" that you think could help?









Zodac knows all, see's all, hears all.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Zodac knows all, see's all, hears all.









Nah, Z has just registered on OCForums to PM Harlam


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Zodac knows all, see's all, hears all.









exactly


----------



## mmx+

What FAH-related content do you guys think I should put on my website (link in sig)? Pics of the rigs are coming soon, probably tomorrow. I think I'll create a section for Guides and then put up a guide for the nVidia GPU client, SMP, and HFM/HFM Remote. Would be a cool thing to refer my friends to


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What FAH-related content do you guys think I should put on *my website (link in sig)*?


Oh noes! Don't give zodac any reasons to give you infractions.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Oh noes! Don't give zodac any reasons to give you infractions.










 It's for his foldin' stats.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Oh noes! Don't give zodac any reasons to give you infractions.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I guess since its all for a good cause and as long as you don't profit from it your mostly safe...


----------



## Magus2727

Just wanted to say it... I HAVE SATURDAYS!!!! Had my last shift at my week end job... for the first time in over 4 years I can sleep in (if my dog allows) and have fun on Saturdays!

O and "Wang Chung Tonight"!!! 
(from the Movie Out Cold)


----------



## zodac

Hmmm... yeah, personal websites are a bit of a moot point. It's not for profit, but it's still advertising. That being said, it _is_ related to Folding.

Regardless... I don't have anything to do with monitoring people's sigs.









I just report people/PM mods and wait for the banhammer.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmmm... yeah, personal websites are a bit of a moot point. It's not for profit, but it's still advertising. That being said, it _is_ related to Folding.

Regardless... I don't have anything to do with monitoring people's sigs.









I just report people/PM mods and wait for the banhammer.










For me its just a way to check if everything is working like it should if I'm at work. And as long as one doesnt talk about it too much, its not a big deal. Its like linking to an other website to show information etc









[edit] Where are my points







EOC isnt showing a single wu since I left 3 hours ago, and Stanford is still at 709k points....








Didnt they fix that problem yet?


----------



## markt

All those wu's will be counted this happens every once in a while with them. Just expect a couple HUGE points updates.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
All those wu's will be counted this happens every once in a while with them. Just expect a couple HUGE points updates.

hmm, its not funny that I dont get points now, but if I get 4 updates at once it'll be pretty cool...


----------



## Baldy

No one noticed this is the 1000th page of the thread?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
No one noticed this is the 1000th page of the thread?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
No one noticed this is the 1000th page of the thread?










It's page 500?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
All those wu's will be counted this happens every once in a while with them. Just expect a couple HUGE points updates.

This will be an epic update, or set of updates








I can't wait!


----------



## zodac

10,000 posts!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
It's page 500?









For me it's page 100; depends on Posts Per Page.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
It's page 500?









This will be an epic update, or set of updates








I can't wait!









For me its page 100








100 ppp = 100 pages
20 ppp = 500 pages
10 ppp = 1000 pages









[edit]
Never mind, page 101....


----------



## mitchbowman

is there anyone here that's not beating me


----------



## zodac

You've got an i7 @ 4Ghz... which should get anywhere from 15-20k PPD... so I'd assume you're beating me at least.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You've got an i7 @ 4Ghz... which should get anywhere from 15-20k PPD... so I'd assume you're beating me at least.










Yeah, that i7 should put out great PPD, with my i7 860 @ 4ghz I pulled 18k running SMP2, so with the HD5850 you should be able to get 20k....which is very good


----------



## markt

I'm gonna get some sick freakin' points today with stanford catching up and 2 bigadv's turning in this evening. I hope they catch up bonuses on 6701's too. Anybody been getting proper credit on those yet or are they just plain crap?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm gonna get some sick freakin' points today with stanford catching up and 2 bigadv's turning in this evening. I hope they catch up bonuses on 6701's too. Anybody been getting proper credit on those yet or are they just plain crap?

I've been getting proper credit for them. About 6k points when completed in not quite 14 hours on my i7, about 2.5k points when they take 2 and a half days on my C2D. Not sure what they are on my stock-clocked Q6600, but I'd guess ~4.5k


----------



## markt

It's hard to tell what I'm getting on particular units with all the clients I'm running. I don't monitor all the machines except manually.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


It's hard to tell what I'm getting on particular units with all the clients I'm running. I don't monitor all the machines except manually.


When I get a 6701 (at least from the i7 or Q6600) it's pretty easy to tell because my hourly updates are far higher (easily 2x what normally get). And I check HFM a couple times a day so I can see what I have on the i7, C2D, and GTX260. I have no way to monitor the Q6600 ATM (I'm going to see if my friend will be willing to set up HFM Remote), but I can usually tell if it's submitting when I see a boost in my hourly updates I wasn't expecting

EDIT:
Wow, a 2.5million point update!









EDIT2:
I got nearly 23k!







I could get 30k today


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


When I get a 6701 (at least from the i7 or Q6600) it's pretty easy to tell because my hourly updates are far higher (easily 2x what normally get). And I check HFM a couple times a day so I can see what I have on the i7, C2D, and GTX260. I have no way to monitor the Q6600 ATM (I'm going to see if my friend will be willing to set up HFM Remote), but I can usually tell if it's submitting when I see a boost in my hourly updates I wasn't expecting

EDIT:
Wow, a 2.5million point update!









EDIT2:
I got nearly 23k!







I could get 30k today



















I have around 30-33 clients sooo yeah it's a pain.

You know what's messed up is my $600 power bill this month...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I have around 30-33 clients sooo yeah it's a pain.


Yeah, that would be hard. I have 4, the laptop only submits 1 WU a day so it's easy to determine what it must have submitted. The i7 submits a WU every other update if it gets standard A3s, so those 3k updates are typically from it. Or if I get an update close to 7k I know it's the i7 with a 6701, unless the laptop happened to submit a WU then as well. And any other updates over 2-3k are almost certainly the Q6600.....

EDIT: Ouch, that's an expensive power bill







Even in the summer, ours is never more than about $200


----------



## solidsteel144

I would be happy if my power bill were at least 200, it's more like 350.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Whats this? EOC is showing 3464 points less than Stanford. Just noticed it after the past few updates with no points. Any idea's?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm guessing with the issues that Stanford has had they probably have problems with the stats. Don't quote me on this because I'm too lazy to cross check though.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I'm guessing with the issues that Stanford has had they probably have problems with the stats. Don't quote me on this because I'm too lazy to cross check though.










Couldnt resist it








I guess the stats that stanford has got is the right one, but its a bit strange cause normally both stats are the same.


----------



## markt

299k yesterday, 2 bigadv's and a good day folding. I think about 20k rolled over with that crazy stats update as well.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
299k yesterday, 2 bigadv's and a good day folding.

Thats a lot







I like that peak in your graph


----------



## markt

I've never had 2 bigadv's in the same day, I like it..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I've never had 2 bigadv's in the same day, I like it..

Hehe, Ive had it, with one cpu









Well, tbh it was one bigadv submitting twice, so twice the points...









I wish I had some more space in my room so I could set my rig up a bit better.
Atm its standing in a corner, so no airflow at all.
Sleeping with my brother on a small room now, so therse not much space left for my rig...
If it ran a bit cooler I could use the second gtx275 again, +8.5kppd and maybe the gts250 too, +6kppd. That would be a total of 45kppd+


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


299k yesterday, 2 bigadv's and a good day folding. I think about 20k rolled over with that crazy stats update as well.










Have to try harder for that 1k more...

But still a fantastic ppd!


----------



## Magus2727

What would happen if something like this happened during the fold-a-thon when it ended points were still not being updated? since the next FAT is a point baised compitition in some aspect would it extend till it finaly got updated and all serves were updating points correctly?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


What would happen if something like this happened during the fold-a-thon when it ended points were still not being updated? since the next FAT is a point baised compitition in some aspect would it extend till it finaly got updated and all serves were updating points correctly?


It hasn't happened before, but we'd probably include the first update (with all missed points) as well.


----------



## Magus2727

but if it did, all participant who dont normaly fold on all core, should still keep folding right? since there is no way to devide out the 1 large update from the official stop time.


----------



## Magus2727

WOO HOOO... Broke 1 MILLION points for the month, lets see if I can win anything for the June drawing!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


but if it did, all participant who dont normaly fold on all core, should still keep folding right? since there is no way to devide out the 1 large update from the official stop time.


Yes... we'd probably end up counting a few WUs from outside the Foldathon too, but I don't see another way around it.

But remember, stats failures like this are rare, and very unlikely to happen during our 2 day Foldathons.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


WOO HOOO... Broke 1 MILLION points for the month, lets see if I can win anything for the June drawing!


Congratulations, I'm right at at 1/3mil for June thusfar. And I broke 10k with the latest update


----------



## markt

My fellow editors need to build up their folding power, I seriously don't want to get my butt kicked in the foldathon. I'm working on getting another 15-25k ppd by then.


----------



## zodac

I is doing my bestest Mark!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


My fellow editors need to build up their folding power, I seriously don't want to get my butt kicked in the foldathon. I'm working on getting another 15-25k ppd by then.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


My fellow editors need to build up their folding power, I seriously don't want to get my butt kicked in the foldathon. I'm working on getting another 15-25k ppd by then.


I'm doing my best to make sure that you do get your butt kicked








I think I'll have another 10-15k by then


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


























You missed one, there are 4 editors


----------



## ablearcher

I have to attach something, so a trash talking PM can go out.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


You missed one, there are 4 editors










I am about to kick Zoadc in a next update though... so that butt kick will still be "fresh"

I know you dont consider your self a threat...

Edit: added a 4th butt kick...


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I am about to kick Zoadc in a next update though... so that butt kick will still be "fresh"

I know you dont consider your self a threat...

Edit: added a 4th butt kick...


It's going to be fun going head on with you during the foldathon.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


It's going to be fun going head on with you during the foldathon.










That it will be


----------



## Magus2727

my 24" beaut just came... ummm...


----------



## technoredneck95

So close to breaking into the 100's!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *technoredneck95* 
So close to breaking into the 100's!!

Nice!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Got home from a tough day at work (on the golf course) and my i7, Motherboard, RAM and GTX295 have all arrived








Now I just have to put it all together and start folding.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Got home from a tough day at work (on the golf course) and my i7, Motherboard, RAM and GTX295 have all arrived








Now I just have to put it all together and start folding.









Sweet!






















So will this put you up to ~100k average? Or a little more?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Sweet!






















So will this put you up to ~100k average? Or a little more?


It should put me close but I wont get anywhere near 100k if I have a day like yesterday. 4 GPU clients on my GTX295's didn't get WU's until I re-started them so I lost about 8 hours.
Guess I will spend the day getting my new "work" computer set up.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


It should put me close but I wont get anywhere near 100k if I have a day like yesterday. 4 GPU clients on my GTX295's didn't get WU's until I re-started them so I lost about 8 hours.
Guess I will spend the day getting my new "work" computer set up.










Aah, so you're running bigadv vs SMP?
I like the more regular points (otherwise I'd get right at 10-14k or so most days)


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Aah, so you're running bigadv vs SMP?
I like the more regular points (otherwise I'd get right at 10-14k or so most days)


Bigadv is great but you have to wait those 2+ painful days before you see the benefit.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Bigadv is great but you have to wait those 2+ painful days before you see the benefit.


Yeah, I have a hard time waiting for that








One of the reasons I don't run bigadv (others are that it requires more memory, really needs 100% uptime, and requires dealing with a VM)


----------



## zodac

But it's an _awesome_ benefit.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But it's an _awesome_ benefit.










Those 50k+ updates do look awesome, but the biggest problem for me is the cost of more memory








Now, if you'd be willing to sponsor memory for me, I'd do it, but otherwise I'm spending my money on GPUs


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Those 50k+ updates do look awesome, but the biggest problem for me is the cost of more memory








Now, if you'd be willing to sponsor memory for me, I'd do it, but otherwise I'm spending my money on GPUs


If I had money to give as sponsership, don't you think I'd use it to upgrade my own Folding?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If I had money to give as sponsership, don't you think I'd use it to upgrade my own Folding?









I would hope so... Pentium D's arent much for folding


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I would hope so... Pentium D's arent much for folding


And they dont cost much either








At least it wont have a huge power bill.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I would hope so... Pentium D's arent much for folding

Ha, this Pent D will _always_ Fold. I'd just buy some more GPUs.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ha, this Pent D will _always_ Fold. I'd just buy some more GPUs.









youd need a new case too...... and a better motherboard.... and an i7.... oh and did you really just rename youre system?


----------



## zodac

Renamed it a few days ago...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

YouTube- DELL = HELL


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
YouTube- DELL = HELL









He was doing it wrong.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
He was doing it wrong.

Ye, he should fold on it so it would catch fire....








Nothing wrong with dell though, I really like our "home" pc. Its pretty old, 2.6ghz p4, but dead silent. I've enjoyed it for 3 years, till I bought my own pc


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Ye, he should fold on it so it would catch fire....








Nothing wrong with dell though, I really like our "home" pc. Its really old, 2.6ghz p4, but dead silent. I've enjoyed it for 3 years, till I bought my own pc









Meh, I hate it, but only because of what I've seen on OCN. When I bought it, it was great, and hell, it's Folded faithfully for a year and a half now.

Not too shabby.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Ye, he should fold on it so it would catch fire....








Nothing wrong with dell though, I really like our "home" pc. Its pretty old, 2.6ghz p4, but dead silent. I've enjoyed it for 3 years, till I bought my own pc









I love my latitude X1 (1.1GHz Pentium M, 768MB Ram, 30 GB HD), its a great little netbook, especially with UNR installed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Meh, I hate it, but only because of what I've seen on OCN. When I bought it, it was great, and hell, it's Folded faithfully for a year and a half now.

Not too shabby.

youve been folding for a year and a half and havent upgraded yet? now that takes willpower!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Meh, I hate it, but only because of what I've seen on OCN. When I bought it, it was great, and hell, it's Folded faithfully for a year and a half now.

Not too shabby.


The only problem I have with that rig is that its hard to upgrade. But thats all. At the time we bought that rig it was pretty cool, that thing ran good enough for what we did.
And yes, I dont like the performance now, cause I'm used to quadcores and 4gig+ ram etc, so 0.5 gig doesnt make me happy at all









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I love my latitude X1 (1.1GHz Pentium M, 768MB Ram, 30 GB HD), its a great little netbook, especially with UNR installed

youve been folding for a year and a half and havent upgraded yet? now that takes willpower!


This rig has got a 2.66ghz p4, 512mb ram, onboard gpu 64mb if im right, and thats all...xD
And lol at the willpower thing...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


The only problem I have with that rig is that its hard to upgrade. But thats all. At the time we bought that rig it was pretty cool, that thing ran good enough for what we did.
And yes, I dont like the performance now, cause I'm used to quadcores and 4gig+ ram etc, so 0.5 gig doesnt make me happy at all










True... it's hard to upgrade one part, because realistically you might as well upgrade _all_ of it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


True... it's hard to upgrade one part, because realistically you might as well upgrade _all_ of it.


Indeed, it wouldnt make sence to upgrade a single part. Just buy a new rig zodac!! If you didnt buy anything in 1.5 years you should have enough to buy an awsome rig and race to that #1 spot...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Indeed, it wouldnt make sence to upgrade a single part. Just buy a new rig zodac!! If you didnt buy anything in 1.5 years you should have enough to buy an awsome rig and race to that #1 spot...










I bought a new PSU and the 9800GT to sate my Folding appetite... I was using a Unicore client on the Pent D for 3-4 months before that.









Don't worry... I'll get a new rig once the funds come in. But I'm not going to make a half-hearted upgrade... I'm going to go *big.







*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I bought a new PSU and the 9800GT to sate my Folding appetite... I was using a Unicore client on the Pent D for 3-4 months before that.









Don't worry... I'll get a new rig once the funds come in. But I'm not going to make a half-hearted upgrade... I'm going to go *big.







*


Oh oh, I cant wait to see it







And make sure you mod the .... out of the case!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


True... it's hard to upgrade one part, because realistically you *might as well upgrade all of it.*


please do, OCN needs a higher contribution from you than 4k ppd


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Oh oh, I cant wait to see it







And make sure you mod the .... out of the case!!










itll be pink with sparkles and have a led rendering of hayley williams etchinginto the plexi side window


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


itll be pink with sparkles and have a led rendering of hayley williams etchinginto the plexi side window


lmao, ask CyberDruid to paint it, he has a pink sparkle pc for one of his kids, with pink watercooling!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Oh oh, I cant wait to see it







And make sure you mod the .... out of the case!!










Baby steps... let's get a case first.









I _will_ put stickers on it though... it's a good a place to start as any.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Baby steps... let's get a case first.









I _will_ put stickers on it though... it's a good a place to start as any.










a hayley williams fathead (pleasae tell me you have those in Ireland)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lmao, ask CyberDruid to paint it, he has a pink sparkle pc for one of his kids, with pink watercooling!!










thats tight, although kids + watercooling = questionable


----------



## markt

Made #2 on the team.


----------



## zodac

By 700pts.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Made #2 on the team.


 Congrats man!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Made #2 on the team.


Congratulations!








I'm "only" 58.7 million behind you
















BTW, Team Infineon now officially has 2 top-20 members!


----------



## Magus2727

Sorry Zodac but I gave you a bump on the last update...









who knows once your get the "Go Big or Go Home rig" you may pass me up...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Sorry Zodac but I gave you a bump on the last update...









who knows once your get the "Go Big or Go Home rig" you may pass me up...

i bet she goes sr2 classified with dual hexa core xeons 24 gigs of ram and 4 gtx 480's.....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Sorry Zodac but I gave you a bump on the last update...









who knows once your get the "Go Big or Go Home rig" you may pass me up...
























GO TEAM!!!!1!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
i bet she goes sr2 classified with dual hexa core xeons 24 gigs of ram and 4 gtx 480's.....

Oh I hope so, you know if that happens it's gonna be a beat down on z foldathon.


----------



## Magus2727

That would be quite the upgrade from a Pentium D....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
That would be quite the upgrade from a Pentium D....

Rather...but Z's said she plans on keeping the PentD to show that even someone with that hardware can be top-300 and a Folding editor


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Rather...but Z's said she plans on keeping the PentD to show that even someone with that hardware can be top-300 and a Folding editor










and be doing it for the last 3 years....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


and be doing it for the last 3 years....


Yeah, well, it's her decision and money so I'm going to respect it. I hope to be top-300 within a couple months tops


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Rather...but Z's said she plans on keeping the PentD to show that even someone with that hardware can be top-300 and a Folding editor










Damn straight.


----------



## Magus2727

That board is over $600 by it self....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


That board is over $600 by it self....










More than my i7, P7P55D Pro and memory cost together








But I'd love to have the SR-2 and even a pair of the quad-core Xeons, that would put out epic PPD








Especially with GPUs--7 GTX480s anyone?


----------



## Magus2727

I was going to say that but it looks like you would have to do some custom work, the slots are only the standard 1x spacing, so You would need to get the cards all under water, and then do something about the two slots they fill up.

Perhaps test bench and then get PCIe Risers and mod them a bit to provide some off set...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I was going to say that but it looks like you would have to do some custom work, the slots are only the standard 1x spacing, so You would need to get the cards all under water, and then do something about the two slots they fill up.

Perhaps test bench and then get PCIe Risers and mod them a bit to provide some off set...


Yeah, risers were what I was thinking of. You could probably get 100k easy from 7 GTX480s, then another 50k+ from CPUs (probably more like 70k) and that would be a beast of a setup. But it would probably also draw more than 2kw


----------



## Magus2727

running 24 cores... would get big Adv units done twice as fast, not sure if the bonus is linear but I think average PPD on a BigAdv using the i7980x is 1 a day, so you would get 200K PPD from just the one machine... finish a bigadv in under 12 hours, thats the same time it takes for me to do the 6701 cores...

Then again I dont think a 12KW PSU would work, each 480 takes what 250? you would need two 1200 Watt PSU's.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


That board is over $600 by it self....










she said she was waiting for the funds....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


running 24 cores... would get big Adv units done twice as fast, not sure if the bonus is linear but I think average PPD on a BigAdv using the i7980x is 1 a day, so you would get 200K PPD from just the one machine... finish a bigadv in under 12 hours, thats the same time it takes for me to do the 6701 cores...

Then again I dont think a 12KW PSU would work, each 480 takes what 250? you would need two 1200 Watt PSU's.


You can get a P6701 done in 12 hours on that X4? It takes me 13 hours on my OCed i7


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You can get a P6701 done in 12 hours on that X4? It takes me 13 hours on my OCed i7

















it takes me exactly 22 hours on my x4 at 3.9 theres no way he does it in 12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


running 24 cores... would get big Adv units done twice as fast, not sure if the bonus is linear but I think average PPD on a BigAdv using the i7980x is 1 a day, so you would get 200K PPD from just the one machine... finish a bigadv in under 12 hours, thats the same time it takes for me to do the 6701 cores...

Then again I dont think a 12KW PSU would work, each 480 takes what 250? you would need two 1200 Watt PSU's.


you would just need a huge case to hold it all with the dual 1.2kW psu's


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
it takes me exactly 22 hours on my x4 at 3.9 theres no way he does it in 12

OK, well I'm confused then. I was wondering how that X4 could be pulling in close to 13k/day on a low-PPD WU when my X4 pulled in 7k.....
















Or is on one of your i7s Magus? But that's still low for a stock-clocked i7


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
You can get a P6701 done in 12 hours on that X4? It takes me 13 hours on my OCed i7
















I was giving the time it seam to take on my i7's.... it takes about a day to do it on my AMD in my sig.

they are native linux machines and cant get HFM to work so I have no reporting to knowing what they are doing, besides that its almost 10 min TPF on them... so (10 X 100)/60 = 16.6 hours... guess that must be right....

my AMD gives me a whole 5K PPD average when working on the 6701's, thats down 3K a day...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I was giving the time it seam to take on my i7's.... it takes about a day to do it on my AMD in my sig.

they are native linux machines and cant get HFM to work so I have no reporting to knowing what they are doing, besides that its almost 10 min TPF on them... so (10 X 100)/60 = 16.6 hours... guess that must be right....

my AMD gives me a whole 5K PPD average when working on the 6701's, thats down 3K a day...

Well, 10 minute TPFs are definitely believable since I pull TPFs around 7:30 on my 860. The 6701s drop my sig rig down around 4.5k PPD, so don't feel bad about the 3k on your sig rig


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Rather...but Z's said she plans on keeping the PentD to show that even someone with that hardware can be top-300 and a Folding editor









I have a pentium D and I'm in the top 300....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I have a pentium D too, and I'll be in the top 300 in a month or two, however my pentium D sits on my desk, it most definitely will never be installed again


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I have a pentium D and I'm in the top 300....

I think you're rather beyond the top-300









I'd be irritated if I was stuck with a PentD, but that's Z's business and not mine.

I had a PentD but I gave it to one of my friends when I picked up my first C2D, and the C2 was so much faster


----------



## zodac

All you pretenders might have Pent Ds, but how many of you have it as your main Folding CPU?

I thought so.


----------



## Magus2727

Well I sold an old Eaxhaust header for $75 and will start donating plasma again (I love the fact in the US we get paid







) and will get a second Nvidia card, Might try to save up and get a 470 or 480... money burns a hole in my pocket....


----------



## mmx+

Nice!
My GTX260 is nice, if you can get one used for under $140 it's a very good deal. Another option is a pair of GTS250s for just a tad over $100

EDIT: 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


All you pretenders might have Pent Ds, but how many of you have it as your main Folding CPU?

I thought so.










How many of us _want_ one as our main folding CPU?

I thought so


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


All you pretenders might have Pent Ds, but how many of you have it as your main Folding CPU?

I thought so.










Its in my MSI 750i with 3 gts 250's. So there. lol


----------



## Magus2727

That link is already sold out... but I am sure there will be more deals like that...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


That link is already sold out... but I am sure there will be more deals like that...


Ah damn, didn't see that


----------



## Magus2727

Looks like I can get these tho still for under $100...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127495

I will have to wait till I have the $$ the wife already got "frustrated" that I got my AMAZING monitor, I feel like I now have never really experianced a computer untill you play a game on a 24" monitor....

So it will have to wait till i get all the funds, and deals as good as the one on tigerdirect will go fast... faster then they take plasma from me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


How many of us _want_ one as our main folding CPU?

I thought so










Ahhh... the ignorance of the modern age.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Its in my MSI 750i with 3 gts 250's. So there. lol


*Main* CPU.









I win.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

My rig is folding again.
I cleaned it a bit, and did a few small mods to it. It was offline from 8-11pm. A little break after 11 days without a single reboot


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Looks like I can get these tho still for under $100...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127495


That's a pretty good deal, a great cooler for more OCing, probably close to silent, and ~6-7k PPD


----------



## k4m1k4z3

little off topic:
Why do they give me a decimal on points? Its on a unicore unit... so there isn't bonus points or anything. Its not like they record fractions of points on the stats.
I've noticed it a few times before but never got around to saying anything.


----------



## Magus2727

I am not sure, but just because they dont display it does not mean they dont keep tack of it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


little off topic:
Why do they give me a decimal on points? Its on a unicore unit... so there isn't bonus points or anything. Its not like they record fractions of points on the stats.
I've noticed it a few times before but never got around to saying anything.


You get 126.25 points for it. There are a few WUs like that (like 80.7 or 119.30), and most of them are Unicore WUs.

IIRC.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You get 126.25 points for it. There are a few WUs like that (like 80.7 or 119.30), and most of them are Unicore WUs.

IIRC.


Because a quarter of a point makes such a big difference








I can do a quarter of a point in right about 4 seconds on the GTX260 if I have a 353pt WU


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Because a quarter of a point makes such a big difference








I can do a quarter of a point in right about 4 seconds on the GTX260 if I have a 353pt WU










*Unicore* client.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Unicore* client.










Yes, I understand that, but what's the point (so to speak) of an extra .25 points? I honestly don't understand


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yes, I understand that, but what's the point (so to speak) of an extra .25 points? I honestly don't understand










It's one of the earlier WUs, and back then, all WUs were _strictly_ compared to the benchmark machine Stanford used. And since it took a few days to do a Unicore WU, even point (or part thereof) was useful.

When SMP/GPU2 came in, 0.3pts weren't worth much, so all WU points were rounded up.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's one of the earlier WUs, and back then, all WUs were _strictly_ compared to the benchmark machine Stanford used. And since it took a few days to do a Unicore WU, even point (or part thereof) was useful.

When SMP/GPU2 came in, 0.3pts weren't worth much, so all WU points were rounded up.


Aha, that makes more sense. People might get







about WUs being rounded and being denied the extra 1/4 point, but at the same time said extra 1/4 point seems pretty much irrelevant


----------



## k4m1k4z3

but look at the project number, its not an old project. Its new.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


but look at the project number, its not an old project. Its new.


Well it's still probably using the same P4 as a benchmark machine....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


but look at the project number, its not an old project. Its new.


Been out a few months; it's one of the first ProtoMol WUs... like I said, it's a Unicore client, and being the frist in a new type of WU, they're probably being more rigid with points than they can be with SMP/GPU.


----------



## Aqualoon

GTX 470 is up and folding along side the GTS 250...dang that 470 is haaaawt, at 89C right now.


----------



## zodac

86Â° here.









Without the Fermi Folding power, of course.


----------



## Aqualoon

Z, you'll be happy to know that I've started to buy parts for my new dedicated folding rig, has 3 PCIE slots instead of 1 so going to toss in two 9800GTs or something in with that GTX 280.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
GTX 470 is up and folding along side the GTS 250...dang that 470 is haaaawt, at 89C right now.

Nice, what sort of PPD does it give?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Z, you'll be happy to know that I've started to buy parts for my new dedicated folding rig, has 3 PCIE slots instead of 1 so going to toss in two 9800GTs or something in with that GTX 280.

Another i7, a C2, or some AMD?
I could see you at 50k+ PPD easily after these upgrades!


----------



## zodac

I'm perpetually happy anyway, but this is still good news.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Nice, what sort of PPD does it give?









/coughs

At stock though, will be OC'ing it here tonight


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
/coughs

At stock though, will be OC'ing it here tonight









Nice, so you should be able to do 35k easy









I'm at about 25-28k ATM


----------



## zodac

Why are the names in orange? I got that error before, but can't remember what it said.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why are the names in orange? I got that error before, but can't remember what it said.









I dunno, but they're folding together...I like orange as well, so I don't mind it


----------



## mmx+

OK, my friend that I'm loaning the X4 955 to said that he'd get it set up with SMP and everything tomorrow night (has to pick up a PSU first) so that should help my PPD


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I dunno, but they're folding together...I like orange as well, so I don't mind it









Can you hover over the box and see what pops up? For me?


----------



## Epona

EDIT: Nevermind, wrong names. >_<

Should be something to do with they're working on the same core. That's what it kept saying for me...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Can you hover over the box and see what pops up? For me?









"Client is working with the same User and Machine ID as another client"

Which it's not, maybe this is a side affect of running a GPU2 + GPU3 client together?


----------



## zodac

Machine ID for GPU2 is 2, and GPU3 would also be 2 by default... I'm guessing you changed that though?


----------



## Aqualoon

I don't do system tray clients, for some reason I can never get HFM to work with them, so have both console clients


----------



## zodac

Wut? Console clients still have Machine IDs....

Where did that come from?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Wut? Console clients still have Machine IDs....

Where did that come from?









Random post is Random?

How do I change a machine ID on a console client? It wasn't in the setup...or was it?

Maybe I hit Enter a few too many times...hmmmm


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Random post is Random?

How do I change a machine ID on a console client? It wasn't in the setup...or was it?

Maybe I hit Enter a few too many times...hmmmm


Same as SMP; -config/-configonly flag.

Been a while since I completely pwned you. You need to post more Folding questions; puts me in a better mood than normal.


----------



## Aqualoon

There, it's fixed!

Oops?

I like hitting Enter fast?

I was in a hurry setting it up?

I was looking on how to unlock the shaders for some 470 OC'ing?

I was downloading Bleach episodes from Mega Video and got side tracked?

Which one of those sounds the best for an excuse?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


There, it's fixed!

Oops?

I like hitting Enter fast?

I was in a hurry setting it up?

I was looking on how to unlock the shaders for some 470 OC'ing?

Which one of those sounds the best for an excuse?


I was Folding so fast I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I was Folding so fast I wasn't paying attention.










I was actually looking for the higher quality bleach episodes to download. I'm putting together a lil HTPC this weekend and I want to network in my video folder on my main rig so I can watch bleach on my big screen!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I was actually looking for the higher quality bleach episodes to download. I'm putting together a lil HTPC this weekend and I want to network in my video folder on my main rig so I can watch bleach on my big screen!


So Bleach is now more important that Folding? Watch what you say around here.









Who knows? Someone might take your MegaVideo password and change it... and then where would you be?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So Bleach is now more important that Folding? Watch what you say around here.









Who knows? Someone might take your MegaVideo password and change it... and then where would you be?











Zomg! So ebil Z!

I would then have to watch some episodes on Hulu


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I was actually looking for the higher quality bleach episodes to download. I'm putting together a lil HTPC this weekend and I want to network in my video folder on my main rig so I can watch bleach on my big screen!


I though that the first rule of folders was FAH first??


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Zomg! So ebil Z!

I would then have to watch some episodes on Hulu










Awww.... you're so _cute_ when you pronounce 'v' as 'b'.


----------



## Magus2727

I need to remember to turn on my GPU and SMP clients after done gaming... oopps... my sig rig is the only one that does not get the 6701 on a regular basis...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I need to remember to turn on my GPU and SMP clients after done gaming... oopps... my sig rig is the only one that does not get the 6701 on a regular basis...


One of the reasons I don't game








I have a nasty tendency to forget to turn clients back on


----------



## zodac

I don't forget, but every moment I spend gaming is a moment I'm not Folding... and that hurts.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I must admit, I had my SMP, my GTX 480, and my 9800 GT all on pause for few hours as I gamed this evening... I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Magus2727

well my sig rig is a small dent in what the rest of the farm does... I figure 3K will go unnoticed so I can use my beautiful 24" monitor.


----------



## zodac

Yeah... I've missed DA:O... I might take a few hours off tomorrow and fire it up again.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't forget, but every moment I spend gaming is a moment I'm not Folding... and that hurts.










My favorite game by far is Halo: Combat Evolved which runs beautifully on the Intel graphics in my laptop. And I actually prefer it on the laptop because of the mouse. So, it admittedly does slow down the SMP client a lot, but it's better than slowing down a SMP client and having to kill the GPU client


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


well my sig rig is a small dent in what the rest of the farm does... I figure 3K will go unnoticed so I can use my beautiful 24" monitor.










That's exactly the reason why I built a dedicated folding rig


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


That's exactly the reason why I built a dedicated folding rig










Not because we forced you or anything.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


That's exactly the reason why I built a dedicated folding rig










My sig rig _is_ my dedicated folding rig









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not because we forced you or anything.










Oh no, we all upgrade because we feel compelled to, not because of any "influences"


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not because we forced you or anything.










I didn't want to feel guilty while I gamed...or watched videahs.

The July Foldathon is forcing me to expand my folding rig tho, and that I do blame on you Z.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I didn't want to feel guilty while I gamed...or watched videahs.

The July Foldathon is forcing me to expand my folding rig tho, and that I do blame on you Z.


Judged by your tone, I assume you think I should be ashamed of myself?

Well... I am not.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Judged by your tone, I assume you think I should be ashamed of myself?

Well... I am not.


Well, me either since I picked up another DFI Lanparty board


----------



## zodac




----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I didn't want to feel guilty while I gamed...or watched videahs.

The July Foldathon is forcing me to expand my folding rig tho, and that I do blame on you Z.


The July Foldathon is also what's forcing me to expand, but I'll be







and not blame it on Z








I'll blame it on Stanford for setting up such an addicting project
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Well, me either since I picked up another DFI Lanparty board


Another i7?


----------



## Tazi

hehe i built a folding rig to fold on,now im folding on my gaming rig as well...where does it end...when theres no more cures


----------



## zodac

Someone *not* blaming me?

Someone take a screenshot!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


The July Foldathon is also what's forcing me to expand, but I'll be







and not blame it on Z










I'll blame Z, I like doing it, it's fun and easy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'll blame it on Stanford for setting up such an addicting project
















Another i7?










No, a S775 based system, here's the board here, isn't the board just awesome! All I have left to find is a CPU and then another PSU for my current folding rig so I can use the PSU out of that for this build.


----------



## Tazi

the only way ill feel im in trouble is when star wars the old republic finally comes out...my modern warfares and bad company 2 games just get boring after awhile...so folding is my new (game) until star wars is out...then i will not be folding 24/7 on my gaming rig,maybe just overnights...well thats after i reach a million ppd,hinthint


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TÃ¡zÃ¯*


hehe i built a folding rig to fold on,now im folding on my gaming rig as well...where does it end...when theres no more cures


With that attitude I think we'll all be folding forever









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


No, a S775 based system, here's the board here, isn't the board just awesome! All I have left to find is a CPU and then another PSU for my current folding rig so I can use the PSU out of that for this build.


That's an amazing board, I built a setup for a friend on mine with that board a while back








What CPU are you planning on? I've heard great things about the Pentium 4 Spaceheater Edition (PentD)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


No, a S775 based system, here's the board here, isn't the board just awesome! All I have left to find is a CPU and then another PSU for my current folding rig so I can use the PSU out of that for this build.


Hmm... don't love that colour scheme. The RAM and PCIe green are two different shades... your other motherboard was so much better.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmm... don't love that colour scheme. The RAM and PCIe green are two different shades... your other motherboard was so much better.


This is for my folding rig, so I can be slightly less picky.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What CPU are you planning on? I've heard great things about the Pentium 4 Spaceheater Edition (PentD)










Well, in my current folding setup I'm sporting a Pentium D 930, debating if I want to get just another CPU like that or spring for a C2D or something for this setup. Trying to stay on the cheap side as I am still in need of a H20 setup for my sig rig. Of course I say cheap then go out and buy this - I am really really trying to stay on a budget...just this res would fit PERFECTLY with my sig rig so I just HAD to buy it...


----------



## Tazi

stats will be updated in a few minutes,hoping to be under rank 800...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


This is for my folding rig, so I can be slightly less picky.

Well, in my current folding setup I'm sporting a Pentium D 930, debating if I want to get just another CPU like that or spring for a C2D or something for this setup. Trying to stay on the cheap side as I am still in need of a H20 setup for my sig rig. Of course I say cheap then go out and buy this - I am really really trying to stay on a budget...just this res would fit PERFECTLY with my sig rig so I just HAD to buy it...


That's a damn fine looking res (but it cost 25% more than my H50







)
Even a cheap C2D is soo much better than a PentD, I'm sure you could get a PentDC or a low-end C2D for right around $50 in the marketplace


----------



## Aqualoon

But that res is so much prettier then an H50!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


But that res is so much prettier then an H50!


Sure, but if you go along spending $100 for a res you're going to have a hard time meeting this "budget" thing









I'll probably do a custom WC loop at some point, but for now the H50 is fine


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Sure, but if you go along spending $100 for a res you're going to have a hard time meeting this "budget" thing









:

I have a hard time with budgets for this exact reason.


----------



## mmx+

Well, my 3rd best day yet, just a bit over 25K








At this rate I should have my half-million within 3 days: just 1 day 1 month after I started









As for the inevitable, it's down to 2 weeks:


----------



## Tazi

52,752 is my ppd for the day and my new daily record...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TÃ¡zÃ¯* 
52,752 is my ppd for the day and my new daily record...

























A tad over what I pulled for the day


----------



## ablearcher

I swore I just posted something here!? Cursed ISP


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
I have a hard time with budgets for this exact reason.

It says its sold.... did you get it?


----------



## zodac

Nice... we've already gained 4mil on CPC this week.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


It says its sold.... did you get it?


Course! It's pretty and matches my planned rig colors!


----------



## Magus2727

when do you get your case back from paint? didn't you send it off last week?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


when do you get your case back from paint? didn't you send it off last week?


Been longer then that, going over there for lunch this afternoon to see how far along it is.


----------



## Magus2727

excited to see what it looks like... I am just not motiviated to rebuild my tower to get that done... I guess when I go full water I will need to pull every thing apart anyway... that wont be for a year... I need to get Shrouds and better fans on my H50.


----------



## mega_option101

Back in the fold









Got my GTX 480 pumping away










Looking for my 2 mil mark soon


----------



## zodac

Nice.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Just got my MSI 790FX-GD70, hopefully it allows me to increase my OC but at the very least it will allow me to run more GPU's


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Just got my MSI 790FX-GD70, hopefully it allows me to increase my OC but at the very least it will allow me to run more GPU's


You'll love that board


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
You'll love that board

I love it already, I pulled it out of the box just to look at it, and I cant bear to put it away. Its sitting on my desk like a trophy. It's so pretty.


----------



## mmx+

X4 955 should be back online tonight


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


X4 955 should be back online tonight










what do you have the X4 Clocked at?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


what do you have the X4 Clocked at?


I ran it at 3.6ghz on the H50, but it's going to be in the hands of a friend cooled by a Xiggy HDT-S963 (which I found to be unable to cool it a high speeds) so probably no more than 3.4ghz. I pulled abut 7k PPD @ 3.6ghz


----------



## Magus2727

Dohhh.....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Dohhh.....

What?


----------



## Magus2727

Double post... of asking your clock speed....


----------



## markt

211k so far today woohoo


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


211k so far today woohoo


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


211k so far today woohoo












13k so far today


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*











13k so far today










So.. how's Infinion going to win again?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So.. how's Infin*e*on going to win again?


Magus's i7 farm, Tazi's GTX480s, and I have plans


----------



## zodac

Oooh... 'plans'.

Holiday plans?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oooh... 'plans'.

Holiday plans?


No. Folding upgrade plans.

Mainly getting the X4 955 back up and folding, and acquiring the GTS250....I'll still have one slot free begging to be filled, but I'm not sure what to fill it with








And I should have a 9600GT up and folding before too long








And I'm now up to nearly 18k for the day:








And I have a new threat


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


211k so far today woohoo












Only a low 61,544 for me today.


----------



## MrBalll

mmx+ you know you're going to Baton Rouge to cut off the electricity to the city. Those are you're holiday plans aren't they.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


mmx+ you know you're going to Baton Rouge to cut off the electricity to the city. Those are you're holiday plans aren't they.


I didn't actually know that









Maybe you should go, it's probably closer for you.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Just got my MSI 790FX-GD70, hopefully it allows me to increase my OC but at the very least it will allow me to run more GPU's

Oh how I love that board. It looks good and performs really well. I haven't regretted that purchase one bit.

On another awesome note, I got my new PSU's and two new 260's today. Hopefully I get my mounts from Naf this week so I'll have all weekend to tweak all sorts of things.


----------



## zodac

Nice... an extra 13k PPD on the way.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm hoping 16-17k if they'll even OC decently. But on top of that I'm just a few parts closer to being able to setup a fourth rig. I'll have to take stock this weekend and see what I need.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Oh how I love that board. It looks good and performs really well. I haven't regretted that purchase one bit.

On another awesome note, I got my new PSU's and two new 260's today. Hopefully I get my mounts from Naf this week so I'll have all weekend to tweak all sorts of things.









nice


----------



## Extreme Newbie

2nd i7 920 with GTX295 is up and running







Now I just have to find the time to OC it.
I have Win 7 x86 installed right now so I guess I have to install x64 to run Vmware -bigadv???


----------



## zodac

Think so, yeah.

No, ignore that; I think you can run x64 in a VMware as long as the CPU supports it, regardless of your actual OS.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Think so, yeah.

No, ignore that; I think you can run x64 in a VMware as long as the CPU supports it, regardless of your actual OS.


As long as it has some (usable) form of hardware virtualization (which any CPU worth doing VMware + folding will have). I don't know about the 4GB address space limit, however. That (reasonably) shouldn't be limited by the host OS, if virtualization is true and complete.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


As long as it has some (usable) form of hardware virtualization (which any CPU worth doing VMware + folding will have). I don't know about the 4GB address space limit, however. That (reasonably) shouldn't be limited by the host OS, if virtualization is true and complete.


Yup, which is why I editted after 1.5 seconds.


----------



## LiLChris

24 hours of thinking im stable, i go to sleep. Crashed 1 hour later, there goes about 7 hours of folding right when i was going uphill on my EOC.









Raised the volts some more on the 480...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510282
See how nice it was going up and up, now today its going DOWN! grr ill be lucky to hit 20k, ive yet to folded 40k like HFM says. Lol


----------



## zodac

WTH... we got 400k _more_ than [H] yesterday? Where'd that come from?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


WTH... we got 400k _more_ than [H] yesterday? Where'd that come from?




















Do it again who ever did that!


----------



## Magus2727

More then [H]?? what is.... [H] one of them Vodoo words we cant speak off on the forum?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


More then [H]?? what is.... [H] one of them Vodoo words we cant speak off on the forum?


HardOCP, the #1 (by points) FAH team


----------



## LiLChris

CPC was 2.6months now 2.5 months.


----------



## zodac

Was 2.7 months last I checked.


----------



## LiLChris

Overtaking CPC thread, so Russians thread can die?









This makes me happy were moving up, i love it. Come on gtx 480/i7 go go go!


----------



## zodac

Not yet; I _really_ don't to update the thread for ~90 days.


----------



## LiLChris

Lazy









Oh well, ill keep looking at EOC.


----------



## zodac

*Very* lazy.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Not yet; I _really_ don't to update the thread for ~90 days.









But that's your _job_ as editor


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
But that's your _job_ as editor









Yeah, but it's also my job to decide when it goes up.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but it's also my job to decide when it goes up.









Bah.









Posting from a phone is slow


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but it's also my job to decide when it goes up.









in that case youre not very good at your job.
just kidding


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Bah.









Posting from a phone is slow










Not on my iphone it aint








Im sure on all those 5inch droids it isnt either. Lol

Now that your not going to be spending money on folding rig maybe you need a phone/provider upgrade?


----------



## Magus2727

Took the #4 producer spot again! MWAHAHAHAHA

by 121 points...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Not on my iphone it aint








Im sure on all those 5inch droids it isnt either. Lol

Now that your not going to be spending money on folding rig maybe you need a phone/provider upgrade?


I just got a Motorola Droid last night, I'm getting used to the keyboard on it


----------



## Magus2727

I love my Droid... wish I had the $$ for the Droid X that comes out soon...


----------



## markt

Do droids fold or something?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Do droids fold or something?


I dont doubt they can if software was out for it.

Soon we will see 2ghz phones...


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Do droids fold or something?


I wish... I would fold on it if it could... something about the OS or chip sets and rounding or somethign that prevents the hardware from doing the calcualtions needed for FAH

They do monitor though!


----------



## zodac

First published article resulting from -bigadv Folding:
http://www.ploscompbiol.org/article/...l.pcbi.1000829


----------



## mmx+

All is not lost, I'll be folding at full capacity during the foldathon


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


First published article resulting from -bigadv Folding:
http://www.ploscompbiol.org/article/...l.pcbi.1000829


I'll read this when i come back home.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


All is not lost, I'll be folding at full capacity during the foldathon










Nice.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Took the #4 producer spot again! MWAHAHAHAHA

by 121 points...

Might want to check again


----------



## Magus2727

I saw...


----------



## ablearcher

I'll be joining you two, soon (assuming 50k ppd is still the barrier to entry







).


----------



## ablearcher

Just 35k ppd is









YYYEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## zodac

I'd like to see you try archer.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'd like to see you try archer. :eyescutout:


 I'm refering to the "top 20 ppd," stats on EOC









Just 35k+ ppd to appear on that list


----------



## zodac

My eyes!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'd like to see you try archer.










My hopes for ever getting on the top-20 have been thoroughly dashed


----------



## zodac

It's ok; I still love you.

Less... but I still love you.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My eyes!


I'm sorry, Zodac. I overreacted









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


My hopes for ever getting on the top-20 have been thoroughly dashed










It's allright







Every obstacle can always be overcome, with enough clearminded zeal and _patience_. If your parents believe you can handle it, then they will let you fold 24/7, bigtime. Otherwise, just wait until you are self sufficient







(which is ~25y/o, in my case).

Folding itself is exactly that. Applied, thorough madness (burn my computer 24/7? What!? Why!?), and massive, perhaps copious, amounts of patence (like this GUI lag I have on my system).

Just apply that to your current situation, and you will overcome it


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's ok; I still love you.

Less... but I still love you.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I'm sorry, Zodac. I overreacted









It's allright







Every obstacle can always be overcome, with enough clearminded zeal and _patience_. If your parents believe you can handle it, then they will let you fold 24/7, bigtime. Otherwise, just wait until you are self sufficient







(which is ~25y/o, in my case).

Folding itself is exactly that. Applied, thorough madness (burn my computer 24/7? What!? Why!?), and massive, perhaps copious, amounts of patence (like this GUI lag I have on my system).

Just apply that to your current situation, and you will overcome it










Thank you for your kind words. I really hope I don't have to wait another 9 years until I'm able to fold 24/7 again, but I am willing to wait. At least I'll be able to fold for the Foldathons.
Maybe come December I'll tell my parents what I want for the holidays is 6 or 12 months of folding with no complaining on their part, where I pay the electricity


----------



## zodac

Yeah, honestly, your best option is to just accept it quietly for a while. Wait until summer's over, then bring it up with them again. I had to do that last year with my parents...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, honestly, your best option is to just accept it quietly for a while. Wait until summer's over, then bring it up with them again. I had to do that last year with my parents...


I talked to my dad about it earlier, he said he was OK with me folding for Foldathons for now....I'm not going to mention it again though. I'll start again on the 6th and fold through the 9th, and then I'll kill of FAH and wait until the August or September Foldathon. I may ask him later this year if I can fold while I'm using the computer and such (probably around October) or I might wait until early next year. I'll just have to live with the fact that 10k PPD isn't actually _bad_


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm going to tell you guys a funny story. I was trying to install my two new PSU's and GPU's today, one in each of my main folding rigs. The XP build went fairly smooth while the Win 7 rig was a PITA trying to get the machine to recognize the third card. After many Driver Sweeper runs and driver reinstalls viola I get it. Then I realize that card 3 is constantly downclocking and the first card is slow as hell also. So I'm trying to figure out what the deal is, banging my head against the wall for hours, reboots, and a various assortment of colorful language only to realize not five minutes ago that I had deleted my original shortcut for the third card, recreated it and forgot the -gpu 2 tag. Never doing hardware installations after minimal sleep for 2 days.


----------



## zodac

Do you mind if I laugh? You know what... I'm going to do it anyway.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

That's what I expect anyways. Many hours wasted over a few characters I should've double checked early on. I don't know whether to be mad or just laugh at myself.









Not to mention the PPD loss from my X6 being up and down all day. Oh well HFM is showing over 60K for all clients, that's with a ton of 450's and my 9600 GSO waiting to still be installed in my 3rd rig. I think I'll put that one off until tomorrow.


----------



## zodac

Laughing would make you feel better.


----------



## mmx+

So you had 2 clients on one GPU and none on another?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Laughing would make you feel better.










I'm having a cold celebration beer right now to celebrate my (sic) victory.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So you had 2 clients on one GPU and none on another?










Oddly enough the first card was holding it's own the whole time. Running two clients on a 450 and it was still pulling over 7K. And it's the one I don't really like either.







Maybe it's better than I thought.


----------



## Magus2727

HUmmm.. got the # 4 spot again... and by a larger margin!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I remember being top 5 for a bit before the the GPU comp kicked back up and the onslaught of crap WU's began in the last couple of weeks. It was a good feeling. Congrats on that Magus.


----------



## zodac

Newbie... are you going to let this guy walk all over you? Who does he think he is?!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Haha he's many many months from overtaking me. It's alright Z, you can rest easy knowing that I don't have a third client coming for you.


----------



## zodac

Oh thank God. I've had sleepless nights in fear of that. That's one less person to worry about.

Just the 100 upcoming Folders left now.


----------



## Magus2727

my name is inigo montoya you killed my father prepare to die!!!!

I will over take you in 5.8 Months!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Haha, keep talking and I'll bring another 260 singly through the folds.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Haha, keep talking and I'll bring another 260 singly through the folds.


And in doing so, will expose yourself to be overtaken.

And my ultimate revenge will be complete; you'll be ranked #39. Mwuahahaha!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


my name is inigo montoya you killed my father prepare to die!!!!

I will over take you in 5.8 Months!


A lot can change in 5.8 months, namely Bulldozer. Plus I have a card in the GPU competition. It's good though, I love the competition. Convinces me my purchases aren't in vain.


----------



## Magus2727

I am cash in the bank waiting for BullDozer also... and starting to donate plasma tomorrow so should have a GTX480 in 2 months going....









I also have quite a few more i7's if I really wanted to tap into them...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And in doing so, will expose yourself to be overtaken.

And my ultimate revenge will be complete; you'll be ranked #39. Mwuahahaha!










Ranked 39. Oh good madame, you are so greatly mistaken. By the time Magus catches me I'll surely be top 20 and irreplaceable. It's ok though, I'm not bringing another 260 against you. I'm too greedy with my PPD to do that.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I am cash in the bank waiting for BullDozer also... and starting to donate plasma tomorrow so should have a GTX480 in 2 months going....









I also have quite a few more i7's if I really wanted to tap into them...


That's good stuff though, that's the competition I'm looking for. This foldathon has already cost me over 800 and I'm seriously looking at another 4-500 before it's done.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Newbie... are you going to let this guy walk all over you? Who does he think he is?!

I am just letting him get get over confident and then I will pounce









My sig rig is folding 24/7 but I am still tinkering with my 2nd i7 so its only folding a few hours at a time. Hopefully I have time this weekend to get it overclocked and running 24/7.


----------



## mmx+

So I have an opportunity to pick up a GTS250 for $74 shipped.....should I do it? Keep in mind that it would only be folding for the Foldathons, the rest of the time it would be in a box

--Also-- my dad got a new server at work with *4* of the new hex-core Xeons. I'd love to see what PPD that would get, even with SMP2


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
So I have an opportunity to pick up a GTS250 for $74 shipped.....should I do it? Keep in mind that it would only be folding for the Foldathons, the rest of the time it would be in a box

--Also-- my dad got a new server at work with *4* of the new hex-core Xeons. I'd love to see what PPD that would get, even with SMP2

honestly i wouldnt, especially if youre not gonna use it.
that said, you need to get that server running smp


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
--Also-- my dad got a new server at work with *4* of the new hex-core Xeons. I'd love to see what PPD that would get, even with SMP2

Let me have a word wiht your dad; I'll convince him.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So I have an opportunity to pick up a GTS250 for $74 shipped.....should I do it? Keep in mind that it would only be folding for the Foldathons, the rest of the time it would be in a box

--Also-- my dad got a new server at work with *4* of the new hex-core Xeons. I'd love to see what PPD that would get, even with SMP2


Re-sell???


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Let me have a word wiht your dad; I'll convince him.









Sorry, it cost $30k, I don't think there's going to be any folding on it. It's going to be used 24/7 by people from here, Ireland, and China (maybe Germany as well)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Re-sell???

I really hate selling hardware, it's not much fun. Although, I could buy it, fold on it, and then stick it in my friend's Q6600 rig in the 2nd PCIe slot and he could fold on it for me


----------



## Magus2727

or you could give it to me... and I can use it to fold on...







we are on the same team so points are points right???


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
or you could give it to me... and I can use it to fold on...







we are on the same team so points are points right???









Yeah, but you already have an i7 farm. I'd rather loan it out to my friend so that he could fold on it for me since then I'd get the points (to counter out the points I won't be getting from the i7). I'd really like to get my 1st million


----------



## Epona

Or you could discreetly put a folding program on there, and find a way to hide it from every list (services, systray, etc). That'd be shmexy.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Or you could discreetly put a folding program on there, and find a way to hide it from every list (services, systray, etc). That'd be shmexy.


He's said that he'll fold for me on his hardware, I can't imagine that he wouldn't take a GTS250 as well. I've been told that if FAH clients are discovered running on my system (laptop excluded) there will be serious consequences


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yeah, but you already have an i7 farm. I'd rather loan it out to my friend so that he could fold on it for me since then I'd get the points (to counter out the points I won't be getting from the i7). I'd really like to get my 1st million










HUmph....

I have a 1200Watt PSU in my rig powering just a slight over clock on a X4 and a single 5770....

the PSU has never felt the true sensation of having to work hard... its going to get lazy on me.

Guess I will just have to get my Tri-fire 5870's or some 480's in there... Plasma Donation will commence in 3 hours. bummer that my car part did not sell yet so have not made that $$.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


HUmph....

I have a 1200Watt PSU in my rig powering just a slight over clock on a X4 and a single 5770....

the PSU has never felt the true sensation of having to work hard... its going to get lazy on me.

Guess I will just have to get my Tri-fire 5870's or some 480's in there... Plasma Donation will commence in 3 hours. bummer that my car part did not sell yet so have not made that $$.


I'd rather keep the PPD, thanks


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Plasma Donation will commence in 3 hours.











I do that 2x a week.

Too bad right now I can't afford to use that money toward folding gear like I used to.


----------



## LiLChris

How much is Plasma Donation a month?

Only thing ive done is donated blood 4-5 times, started in high school but havent the last 2 years.
Getting out of class and free pizza,shirts,candy was the best back in high school. Lol

Woot 2k posts


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


How much is Plasma Donation a month?

Only thing ive done is donated blood 4-5 times, started in high school but havent the last 2 years.
Getting out of class and free pizza,shirts,candy was the best back in high school. Lol

Woot 2k posts










cool 2k posts









yeah, depending on where you go, but usually around $200 a month.
Adding $200 worth of folding gear a month is pretty good... and instead of just helping the folding cause, you are also helping people who need plasma.


----------



## Magus2727

Its usually between 25 to 45 dollars a time and can donate 2 times a week. Some places have special programs that you can get more...


----------



## LiLChris

Oh i thought it was once a month...not a weekly visit for $25-45.
Yea i love helping others but not sure how much of that i can handle.









Think ill stick to folding & donating blood. Going to do that again soon.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Finally got the new 260's OC'd, both sitting at 1584 shader right now, might push that a little further but I'm pretty happy with it where it's at now. Both running under 70 is a bonus too.

Edit: Bumped one to 1620 and it seems to like it so far. I'll have to wait for a 450 to come along, it's the OC killer for my one other heavily OC'd card. Had to back off another strap today because of them. 1656 just isn't where I want that card to be.


----------



## zodac

Why don't they do this _every_ day?








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...ary.php?s=&t=1

Looks like they're testing something big... I doubt v7 would raise points by that much, so -bigadv for Windows is a possibility.

Or ATi GPU3... but I'd go with the former.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Oh yeah I noticed that earlier today while looking at team summaries on EOC. It absolutely blew my mind. One update that is double evga's daily output is beastly.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, plus since they got 13mil in that last update, if the update in 15 minutes is back to ~450k, it would definitely point to -bigadv.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why don't they do this _every_ day?








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...ary.php?s=&t=1

Looks like they're testing something big... I doubt v7 would raise points by that much, so -bigadv for Windows is a possibility.

Or ATi GPU3... but I'd go with the former.


Damn!
Whatever that is, OCN needs some of it








PDC must be doing some massive WUs if they turned in 2 WUs for 334k points, so ATi GPU3 seems unlikely. Even bigadv for Windows seems unlikely since that's nearly 170k points per WU


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Damn!
Whatever that is, OCN needs some of it








PDC must be doing some massive WUs if they turned in 2 WUs for 334k points, so ATi GPU3 seems unlikely. Even bigadv for Windows seems unlikely since that's nearly 170k points per WU


Using hex-cores with HT, and a good OC? Isn't outside the realms of possibility, since they _would_ be dedicated Folding rigs.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Perhaps a Magny-Cours beast that is cranking out -bigadv at blazing speeds? That's the only thing I can think of minus a no kidding supercomputer.


----------



## zodac

Well, newest update is consistent; each WU is 165-170k PPD.









_This_ would be incentive to upgrade my rig.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Looks like they're testing something big... I doubt v7 would raise points by that much, so -bigadv for Windows is a possibility.


I cant wait! I hate having to buy so much ram for vmware. Also from my experience when i go from 4gb to 6or8gb it really makes it harder to overclock!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It would seem the two new GPU's are having a very nice impact on my PPD, at 50K already today with an update to go and _finally_ starting to get some 353's.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


I cant wait! I hate having to buy so much ram for vmware. Also from my experience when i go from 4gb to 6or8gb it really makes it harder to overclock!


That's what I heard over at TPU, the memory controller in the Lynnfield CPUs doesn't do so well with 6GB or more of memory


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's what I heard over at TPU, the memory controller in the Lynnfield CPUs doesn't do so well with 6GB or more of memory


Did you... did you just mention another team in a non-trash talk manner in the Trash Talk thread?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did you... did you just mention another team in a non-trash talk manner in the Trash Talk thread?



























I'm just providing further information to back up louze's statement


----------



## zodac




----------



## Erick Silver

Man I wish I had some money. The local computer guy has a Blade Server that he is selling complete for $500. I wanna cry!

Edit: Hmm no HDDs. Pfft I have those. Will have to go back tomorrow and take a look inside. I don't know how old it is.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why don't they do this _every_ day?








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...ary.php?s=&t=1

Looks like they're testing something big... I doubt v7 would raise points by that much, so -bigadv for Windows is a possibility.

Or ATi GPU3... but I'd go with the former.


Thats insane, I wish I had an update like that...xD


----------



## Erick Silver

W...T...H?? Schnikeys thats an update!! Wish we had that kind of power for CC!! Great Moogly Googly!!


----------



## Erick Silver

2million ppd in 24hours?? from one person??? Hang on need to change my pants...

This explains it: "The Pande lab is the founding scientific group of [email protected]" I should have know. I thought the Pande Lab looked familiar...


----------



## LiLChris

So I finally get back from the club I check EOC and 33k points yesterday. If it wasn't for 6701 I would have 38k like HFM says.

When I go back home I'll overclock my gtx 480 some more.


----------



## markt

I need it to be November, my house is getting reaally hot in the afternoon. I'm actually getting an 18000btu a/c in a couple weeks, that'll help.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I need it to be November, my house is getting reaally hot in the afternoon. I'm actually getting an 18000btu a/c in a couple weeks, that'll help.

some cool weather would be most appreciated


----------



## k4m1k4z3

my desktop's network ports keep on losing their connection... and I am away from my house so I cant disable + re-enable the connection... so basically most of my folding is off for a few days.
It had been off for 10 hours yesterday too.

And,
holy crap!
14,620,389 points with only 490 units... an average of 29,837 per unit. Must have been a whole bunch of bigadv. Perhaps they are testing bigadv for windows or something.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
And,
holy crap!
14,620,389 points with only 490 units... an average of 29,837 per unit. Must have been a whole bunch of bigadv. Perhaps they are testing bigadv for windows or something.

If you take a closer look at their user "PDC", until the last update, each of his WUs were worth 165-170k points (last ones were 111k).

-bigadv for Windows on some awesome systems seems likely.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you take a closer look at their user "PDC", until the last update, each of his WUs were worth 165-170k points (last ones were 111k).

-bigadv for Windows on some awesome systems seems likely.










would be awesome


----------



## zodac

Triple wheee awesome?


----------



## mmx+

If bigadv is coming to Windows, do you guys think it would run on 2GB of RAM? If so, I'll definitely try it when I start folding again, maybe during the Foldathon if it's out by then!


----------



## zodac

It would be close, but you should manage.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It would be close, but you should manage.


Sweet!

Maybe its a setup with 4 hex-core Xeons that's getting that sort of points









Do you think that bigadv for Windows would be faster than with a VM because it wouldn't have the overhead?


----------



## zodac

Yes, but as we've seen so far, the a3 WUs (in native Linux too, not just the VMware), are a bit more stressful and give a bit lower PPD.

Now, -bigadv WUs on Windows would probably be new WUs, so this might change, but I'd still expect P2684 to be ported first, so maybe not the ~30k PPD right off the bat.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes, but as we've seen so far, the a3 WUs (in native Linux too, not just the VMware), are a bit more stressful and give a bit lower PPD.

Now, -bigadv WUs on Windows would probably be new WUs, so this might change, but I'd still expect P2684 to be ported first, so maybe not the ~30k PPD right off the bat.


Well, even 20k would be great, since I'd have 25k+ from my rig them (vs 18-23k ATM)


----------



## zodac

Nothing to do now but wait and see...


----------



## mmx+

I hate waiting, especially when I can't watch my folding progress while waiting


----------



## zodac

Go watch the NTL9 video then.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Go watch the NTL9 video then.


----------



## zodac

YouTube- Simulation of millisecond protein folding: NTL9 (from [email protected])


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


YouTube- Simulation of millisecond protein folding: NTL9 (from [email protected])


Aha! I'll watch that when I get back on the computer in a bit


----------



## ablearcher

Yeah, that's right


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 









Yeah, that's right
































Is this a quad socket 1207 (F?) board?
Does this support the hex/octo-core Opterons? 4 of those =


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 








Is this a quad socket 1207 (F?) board?
Does this support the hex/octo-core Opterons? 4 of those =
















Ach, just hex.

Octo core AMD are currently Mangy Cours, which is G34 socket









I only have four old quads to power this







, it's in my sig rig


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Ach, just hex.

Octo core AMD are currently Mangy Cours, which is G34 socket









I only have four old quads to power this







, it's in my sig rig









Dear god, that's amazing!
What sort of PPD do you think it will get with bonuses? I'd expect significantly better than an i7, even though they're the Phenom Is.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Dear god, that's amazing!
What sort of PPD do you think it will get with bonuses? I'd expect significantly better than an i7, even though they're the Phenom Is.

On bigadv (if I get more ram







) it runs about 40k ppd, with 15 threads (16 threads drops it down to 30k ppd).

On SMP2, probably ranging around 25k ppd, just a guess. The bigadv numbers, I took from slash_2cpu's 16, then 32core setup logs. He also posted those numbers into the "top bigadv systems" thread at FF, iirc.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
On bigadv (if I get more ram







) it runs about 40k ppd, with 15 threads (16 threads drops it down to 30k ppd).

On SMP2, probably ranging around 25k ppd, just a guess. The bigadv numbers, I took from slash_2cpu's 16, then 32core setup logs. He also posted those numbers into the "top bigadv systems" thread at FF, iirc.

Well that's amazing, what was the total cost and power draw?
I'd imagine 4 quads would suck down a tremendous amount of power


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well that's amazing, what was the total cost and power draw?
I'd imagine 4 quads would suck down a tremendous amount of power









73W each. Probably around 350W when all is said and done, lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
73W each. Probably around 350W when all is said and done, lol









Well that's really good then, at 3.8ghz with the GTX260 my setup draws about 340w and "only" pulls 23k PPD.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well that's really good then, at 3.8ghz with the GTX260 my setup draws about 340w and "only" pulls 23k PPD.

Meh, an i7 980x in my system could of pulled 40k ppd (OC'd) but only would need 200W,









I probably need to realign my spending priorities







But "16 cores" sounds so manly


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Meh, an i7 980x in my system could of pulled 40k ppd (OC'd) but only would need 200W,









I probably need to realign my spending priorities







But "16 cores" sounds so manly









I agree lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Meh, an i7 980x in my system could of pulled 40k ppd (OC'd) but only would need 200W,









I probably need to realign my spending priorities







But "16 cores" sounds so manly









It really does, I love just opening Task Manager and seeing 8 graphs there. My dad's getting a system with 4 hex-core Xeons (w/ HT) and I'm going to see if I can get a SS of that


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
I agree lol









Nice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
It really does, I love just opening Task Manager and seeing 8 graphs there. My dad's getting a system with 4 hex-core Xeons (w/ HT) and I'm going to see if I can get a SS of that









I completely agree. I almost fell out of my chair the first time I saw 8 little CPU graphs in TM









Don't force me to upgrade, lol. I'm tapped out, as is....

but my AMD rep (at work) has a line on at least "10+" hex core Istanbuls, and I know where to get the TYAN M4985, lol









If only I had the money







I want more of it


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


On bigadv (if I get more ram







) it runs about 40k ppd, with 15 threads (*16 threads drops it down to 30k ppd*).


Sums up Folding clients so well.









Congratz on the aquisition; should be a nice jump up the producers list for you, eh?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sums up Folding clients so well.









Congratz on the aquisition; should be a nice jump up the producers list for you, eh?










 Hee Hee, thank you, Zoadc!


----------



## ablearcher

USA Gooaaaaaaalllllll!!!!


----------



## zodac

Stupid Ghanain defence!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Stupid Ghanain defence!










 They are brutal, they are faster, and they slide their way into the fight. So they are (almost, they missed a few good chances) to apply massive pressure to the USA team.


----------



## adzsask

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's a pretty good deal, a great cooler for more OCing, probably close to silent, and ~6-7k PPD










not so quiet after 70% fan but ya it cools like [email protected]#$%^ LOL


----------



## mmx+

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What are you guys talking about?


 Ghana v USA World Cup RO16


----------



## mmx+

Aha, I don't follow sports.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Aha, I don't follow sports.


----------



## mmx+

No folding on my sig rig isn't doing me any favors, I'm now up to 5 threats up from 1 on Tuesday


----------



## LiLChris

Im back home so tired...anyways 800k! Woot so close.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
No folding on my sig rig isn't doing me any favors, I'm now up to 5 threats up from 1 on Tuesday









My team mate is going to pass you, jwellington








He is coming after me in 2months and tazi a month.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Aha, I don't follow sports.

Dont worry i only follow football, i have missed all of the soccer stuff, and Miami is suppose to be the biggest crowd to watch it in the USA....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Im back home so tired...anyways 800k! Woot so close.

My team mate is going to pass you, jwellington








He is coming after me in 2months and tazi a month.

Well one of my team mates is coming after you (Tazi)









Magus would be coming after you too, but he's well ahead of you


----------



## artoliza

Activation of PDC (comments above) and this post by V. Pande, maybe they are associated.

http://folding.typepad.com/news/2010...v7-client.html


----------



## LiLChris

I think tazi is getting tired already of folding...looking at his last 48 hours. Lol
Only been folding for less than a month though.

I finally upgraded to core 2.22 just now.


----------



## zodac

I don't see how an all in client would account for the huge boosts though... 170k per update?

Nah, Windows -bigadv... or GPU bonuses!









*It's not GPU bonuses.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I don't see how an all in client would account for the huge boosts though... 170k per update?

Nah, Windows -bigadv... or GPU bonuses!









*It's not GPU bonuses.

Maybe bigadv on a 32 core setup? 48 core setup? Intel's utterly massive 64core, 128 thread setup?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Maybe bigadv on a 32 core setup? 48 core setup? Intel's utterly massive 64core, 128 thread setup?

Maybe it's like the quad hex-core my dad's getting


----------



## markt

Folders like that ruin my day....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Folders like that ruin my day....

haha, play nice with us little ones


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
haha, play nice with us little ones









It just reminds me of barnettworks, he got his 59 million in just over a month. Wupped my behind in the process.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
It just reminds me of barnettworks, he got his 59 million in just over a month. Wupped my behind in the process.









How do you think the rest of us feel when we see your PPD?

Like minnows. Tiny, delicous minnows...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
It just reminds me of barnettworks, he got his 59 million in just over a month. Wupped my behind in the process.









In a little over a month I have .47 million








That's like 2 or 3 days for you, right?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
How do you think the rest of us feel when we see your PPD?

Like minnows. Tiny, delicous minnows...

Ach, more like annoying speedbumps, lol.


----------



## zodac

Nah, he's already passed us.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, he's already passed us.


He didn't pass me









One of the advantages to joining late


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, he's already passed us.


 So we're just annoying, now?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


So we're just annoying, now?










We're a healthy, tasty diet.

So as he feeds on us, we fuel him on to make our team even better.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're a healthy, tasty diet.

So as he feeds on us, we fuel him on to make our team even better.










Or he get's indigestion and barfs







, all over us survivors from the folding feedlot


----------



## markt

lol


----------



## LiLChris

Buying L4D2 pack with some OCN members, looks my SMP client is going to take a hit.

Still havent had a chance to really test my gtx 480 on a game (except the last fight in Batman AA) 1 week of folding and no gaming, poor card is deprived.


----------



## mmx+

I'm probably going to game a lot more in the upcoming weeks since I don't have to worry about gaming hurting my PPD


----------



## LiLChris

Gaming uses more gpu power which there for uses more electricity too!








Just saying...

You should join in on L4D2 or TF2 with me.
Atleast that wont take much power to run and maybe keep your bill low enough so you can fold again soon.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Gaming uses more gpu power which there for uses more electricity too!








Just saying...

You should join in on L4D2 or TF2 with me.


 Don't get his parents to ban him from gaming, too.


----------



## LiLChris

He said he was going to play games before i told him to go to L4D2 & TF2, plus those dont take much usage.

ALT-TAB & Earphones is your friend.









Btw we need 1 more for the 4 pack, would love a fellow folder i spend countless hours spamming with. Lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
*Gaming uses more gpu power which there for uses more electricity too!







*
Just saying...

You should join in on L4D2 or TF2 with me.
Atleast that wont take much power to run and maybe keep your bill low enough so you can fold again soon.

Don't care, I don't have an i7 and GTX260 to sit idle all day








I'll try to "acquire" one of those games, I'm not sure my parents will approve too much of that genre of game, but I'll see.
Mainly I play racing games, I'm planning on buying Dirt2 to test the true power of my rig (for everything my setup is way overkill)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Don't get his parents to ban him from gaming, too.









They don't really object to me gaming, they don't approve of very violent games, but whatever


----------



## LiLChris

Killing the undead, your trying to save the world! Lol

If your getting Dirt2 grab it now, its $10. Its super cheap.


----------



## markt

You know there is the tray client right mmx?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
You know there is the tray client right mmx?

And his parents aren't idiots.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
You know there is the tray client right mmx?

Yeah. I already had TrayIt set up so my SMP and GPU client went to the tray automatically. But my dad said that if I tried to run it bad things would happen when he found out (and I think he would before too long). He said that he'd be checking on my computer to make sure that it wasn't running the FAH clients, so unless I can convince Task Manager to show my system as idle and not have the 4 FAH processes running, I think I'm out of luck.

And although I'd really like to keep folding, he's told me to stop, so I will


----------



## LiLChris

Since he cant fold, let him enjoy gaming.









1 week to millionaire! Just calculated it, as long as no crashes while im AFK. Lol

Btw mmx+ sorry not $10 its $13...you missed the first deal but this is another big deal going on.
Soon it will be expensive again.

Dirt2 - http://store.steampowered.com/app/12840/


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yeah. I already had TrayIt set up so my SMP and GPU client went to the tray automatically. But my dad said that if I tried to run it bad things would happen when he found out (and I think he would before too long). He said that he'd be checking on my computer to make sure that it wasn't running the FAH clients, so unless I can convince Task Manager to show my system as idle and not have the 4 FAH processes running, I think I'm out of luck.

And although I'd really like to keep folding, he's told me to stop, so I will









Yeah, there are ways, as I said, but you will ultimately get in trouble. My best bet, is your Dad is somehow in IT, and is actually caring and competent at his parenting.

As of A3, there are only two processes, the client, and the core. A1 used to spawn a process image per core, lol. Poor optimization based off of the MPICH library, which was designed for cluster computing, not SMP computing









Also, once your parents check the power bill, they will know all.

I'm typing off of my new Sony White VPCEB23FX. It's so awesome







The build quality and the keyboard is going to make me seriously embarrass myself in public. It's that good


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Yeah, there are ways, as I said, but you will ultimately get in trouble. My best bet, is your Dad is somehow in IT, and is actually caring and competent at his parenting.

As of A3, there are only two processes, the client, and the core. A1 used to spawn a process image per core, lol. Poor optimization based off of the MPICH library, which was designed for cluster computing, not SMP computing









Also, once your parents check the power bill, they will know all.

He works at IBM, so hes, he knows all.
The reason I said 4 processes is there are also the 2 from the GPU client.

The reason I've been told to stop is the power bill, they weren't happy with the extra electricity usage (although I proved to my dad that my computer wasn't using the majority of the increase)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
He works at IBM, so hes, he knows all.
The reason I said 4 processes is there are also the 2 from the GPU client.

The reason I've been told to stop is the power bill, they weren't happy with the extra electricity usage (although I proved to my dad that my computer wasn't using the majority of the increase)

Keep your computer off, as often as possible, then. OFF. Like.... OFF!!!!!

Then they will see







No more excuses to stop the truth (depeding if your power bill is as messy as Cali's three teir system, lol. We have butcher's work to wade through







), unless if your system was the root cause


----------



## mmx+

I haven't been using it much recently, I've been posting today from my phone instead








Although I'm looking forward to getting my laptop back from Lenovo RMA so I have another option for posting.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yeah. I already had TrayIt set up so my SMP and GPU client went to the tray automatically. But my dad said that if I tried to run it bad things would happen when he found out (and I think he would before too long). He said that he'd be checking on my computer to make sure that it wasn't running the FAH clients, so unless I can convince Task Manager to show my system as idle and not have the 4 FAH processes running, I think I'm out of luck.

And although I'd really like to keep folding, he's told me to stop, so I will









If you wish... I could make a guide on setting it up as a service. As long as you don't use HFM, and make the install location somewhere other than default (so you can access the FAHlog without anyone knowing where it is), then I'm sure we can make things works.

J/k... I'd _never_ ask you to disobey your parents.

Unless it was the CC.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If you wish... I could make a guide on setting it up as a service. As long as you don't use HFM, and make the install location somewhere other than default (so you can access the FAHlog without anyone knowing where it is), then I'm sure we can make things works.

J/k... I'd _never_ ask you to disobey your parents.

Unless it was the CC.

Yeah, I'm not really interested in that. Once I get the X4 back up and (hopefully) get the GTS250 I should be at a bit over 15k PPD, which isn't bad at all. And if I could get 50k without my sig rig, that would be cool for the foldathons! 40k during those days maybe!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Keep your computer off, as often as possible, then. OFF. Like.... OFF!!!!!

Then they will see







No more excuses to stop the truth (depeding if your power bill is as messy as Cali's three teir system, lol. We have butcher's work to wade through







), unless if your system was the root cause









Im so use to leaving it on, since before my q6600 rig only had like a 200watt PSU and it didnt do any folding...so it never made a difference
I do see the difference in the bill now with the new rig and then now with folding, next ill see it more with the gtx 480 next month. Lol

Due to Steam servers being overloaded with everyone buying and downloading all those great deals...my folding shall stay perfectly fine for the most part today. Woot!

Now i found another game i wanna get, but its free. Trackmania
Steam


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yeah, I'm not really interested in that. Once I get the X4 back up and (hopefully) get the GTS250 I should be at a bit over 15k PPD, which isn't bad at all. And if I could get 50k without my sig rig, that would be cool for the foldathons! 40k during those days maybe!

lol, my HTPC folds, but only the classic unicore client (since it spends nearly 80% of its time offline).


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
lol, my HTPC folds, but only the classic unicore client (since it spends nearly 80% of its time offline).

Unicore FTW!

Lack of bonuses... ftl...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Unicore FTW!

Lack of bonuses... ftl...









Yeah, but for a client that was made for 500MHz screamers, I'd say the measly <10 ppd I get is worth it









It's the spirit that counts, the ppd that matters, and community that heals


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Unicore FTW!

Lack of bonuses... ftl...









I ran the Unicore client on my brother's P4, but I decided that it wasn't worth the extra 80w for the 150 PPD it brought.

Now for a completely different question: How well would an Atom/ION setup do running SMP and GPU2? I wouldn't figure it would do a lot (maybe 1.5-2k PPD), but it could be a cool power-efficient folder. Especially with a cheap GPU like a GT240


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I ran the Unicore client on my brother's P4, but I decided that it wasn't worth the extra 80w for the 150 PPD it brought.

Now for a completely different question: How well would an Atom/ION setup do running SMP and GPU2? I wouldn't figure it would do a lot (maybe 1.5-2k PPD), but it could be a cool power-efficient folder. Especially with a cheap GPU like a GT240

With A2 it gave a neat 900 ppd. With A3, it's not seeing 600ppd









The ION chip, (9400m) may see as much as 600-800ppd... tops.

Because on the board/system you choose. Not all are cooled as well as they should be.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


With A2 it gave a neat 900 ppd. With A3, it's not seeing 600ppd









The ION chip, (9400m) may see as much as 600-800ppd... tops.

Because on the board/system you choose. Not all are cooled as well as they should be.


Well that's a bit lame considering my laptop can to 1800 when not in use. I guess with a GT240 it could be 5k easy and under 100w, which is cool. I might have to consider one of those


----------



## Magus2727

Should be hitting 2 Mill tomorrow...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Should be hitting 2 Mill tomorrow...

Woot! Lets party!


----------



## [-erick-]

great job!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Should be hitting 2 Mill tomorrow...


Congrats!


----------



## mmx+

My friend said he'll gladly take the GTS250, so I'll be buying it later today


----------



## markt

I Broke the 60 million mark


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I Broke the 60 million mark









Awesome!


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I Broke the 60 million mark









*wow*, that's amazing. well done


----------



## Magus2727

All... Most... There... 1.5K more!.....

And Took the #4 spot again...









Funny thing is that I an running these with -oneunit at a time so if they finish over night or when I am away, the machine is not running for about 4-8 hours a day between WU's...


----------



## mmx+

Nice Magus!
Why are you using the -oneunit flag?


----------



## Magus2727

So I can let the machines cool down a little since I believe they are stock cooling, so when admin look at the client they don't see that is has been running for 96+ hours or longer, and I can make sure no one is on the machine when I at least start the client. Its all in the name of keeping a low profile.

It does lead to having huge single hour point updated though since usually over night they all finish at some point, so come morning I start them up all at the same time.


----------



## mmx+

Aha, that makes sense then. With my i7 no one else used it, so I just let it fold around the clock (and with the H50 temps weren't an issue).
Do you think you're going to be able to get a couple more up in time for the Foldathon?


----------



## Magus2727

I think so, I have a total of 15 folders with FAH installed and all set up, and I am only running 11 at the moment. I can do a few more... I need to configure my remote log-in to handle more machines and install more folders. if I need more then that. During the Fold-a-thon they will be on at all times.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I think so, I have a total of 15 folders with FAH installed and all set up, and I am only running 11 at the moment. I can do a few more... I need to configure my remote log-in to handle more machines and install more folders. if I need more then that. During the Fold-a-thon they will be on at all times.


Sweet, so you have permission to run them full force for that?
My i7 860 will be put back at 3.8ghz and fold at full force for the foldathon, but then it goes back to idle and stock








I'm hoping to get 100k+ points during the Foldathon alone


----------



## Magus2727

I have always had permission to run them... but I believe they have the ability at any point to say nope and block the connections to Stanford's servers so they wont work. and inform me that they are running on to many machines and to many people have complained.. blah..bah.. blah. There just might be a small chance that they would do that of it did become a problem, but I want to beat the editors enough that I am willing to take that chance!


----------



## mmx+

Aha, nice!
So are you just running -smp, or with it set to use some fewer number of threads? With -smp 6 it should be completely un-noticeable


----------



## Magus2727

I will be using just smp 6 or 7 during the Fold-a-thon... right now I am using all 8 cores.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I will be using just smp 6 or 7 during the Fold-a-thon... right now I am using all 8 cores.


Don't use -smp 7, the SMP client doesn't work nicely with odd numbers of threads. Why don't you use -smp 6 now and run it on more machines? Surely that would be better than -smp on fewer?

How many systems are in your lab there? And how many do you think you'll be able to fold on?


----------



## Magus2727

Umm there are a lot... I will only max out at 20 machines my self, I believe there are about 90 or so computers total.

Not sure if the how the smp 6 would do to running on all 8...

I mostly get the slower 6701's on them (right now all 11 are running the 6701) How the heck are the WU's assigned? does the server swap over at different times so any one getting a WU gets the exact same type, and then next hour its a different one... I see it fairly un-probable if its random that all 11 get the exact same project...

I dont know how much longer it would take and thus bonus I would loose.... I think as of right now the admin would be more concerned about the number of machines it was running on over if it was running harder on a fewer machines..


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Don't use -smp 7, the SMP client doesn't work nicely with odd numbers of threads. Why don't you use -smp 6 now and run it on more machines? Surely that would be better than -smp on fewer?

How many systems are in your lab there? And how many do you think you'll be able to fold on?


 The SMP client scales perfectly using uneven amounts of threads. Only once it reaches less than 4 threads, does it start caring heavily...

In my experience. I still get more ppd on -smp 7, vs -smp 6. (i7 930, the only setup I have online, currently).


----------



## Magus2727

yea!! 2 mill!


----------



## LiLChris

Congratz!

I get my 1mil next week. I think...


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I just started folding 5 days ago and im making 10K points/24hr avg. That will put me in the top 1,500 folders on this team in by this Tuesday


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
yea!! 2 mill!

Sweet!









EDIT:
Something is very definitely happening at Pande Lab


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
I just started folding 5 days ago and im making 10K points/24hr avg. That will put me in the top 1,500 folders on this team in by this Tuesday

You should get your postbit then.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Sweet!









EDIT:
Something is very definitely happening at Pande Lab

Keep an eye on their user "PDC", rather than the team. It'll give a better indication of what's going on.


----------



## LiLChris

So on EOC im ranked 421, and on OCN its 420...
Me confused?

Never saw anyone on my threat list except Tazi,Jwellington and there still there.
And now Tasmac with 4.4 years.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510282

How do i know who passed me?


----------



## ablearcher

Yeah... Tasmac is on my thread list. I won't get enough gear to prevent the overtake, but I should have enough to swing back during the foldathon


----------



## LiLChris

Well im back to 420 on EOC with the last update, still want to know who passed me.

That person will give me a push if i have someone to race with.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Yeah... Tasmac is on my thread list. I won't get enough gear to prevent the overtake, but I should have enough to swing back during the foldathon










Yea but he has 15 hours to go for you, for me its 4.4 years.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Well im back to 420 on EOC with the last update, still want to know who passed me.

That person will give me a push if i have someone to race with.









Yea but he has 15 hours to go for you, for me its 4.4 years.










ach, *shakes fist*

I'll teach him.

Eventually!


----------



## Erick Silver

Hmm theres a rig at work that I MAY be able to fold on. All it runs is the Hotel Software. Can someone point me in the direction of a client that will work off a USB Flash Drive?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Hmm theres a rig at work that I MAY be able to fold on. All it runs is the Hotel Software. Can someone point me in the direction of a client that will work off a USB Flash Drive?


 All clients will.

However, *GET PERMISSION FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Erick Silver

Well definatley get permission first. I wanted it to run off the USB key so that I can plug it in the back instead of the front. The rig is down near the floor and our legs get very close to the front. I do not want to break the USB drive off in the connector,.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Well definatley get permission first. I wanted it to run off the USB key so that I can plug it in the back instead of the front. The rig is down near the floor and our legs get very close to the front. I do not want to break the USB drive off in the connector,.


http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...usb-stick.html

However, while the method is good, the client in that guide is outdated, so use the one here instead.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


That person will give me a push if i have someone to race with.










You should slow down a bit sir, I'm having a hard time to stay away from you. Currently I'm working on my rig, so its down a few hours a day...








I passed you with my nice bigadv bug, and now you will pass me in 1.7 days...

I cant wait to buy a 480, was dreaming about installing a 480 with a BP fullcover block on it, the strange thing was that I could even see the details... Though I cant remember what I dream normally...









[edit] that 9pm update from PDC is really amazing, 161kppd each unit. And what if he had a few gpu units too? lets say 5 gpu units, that would be ~180kppd for an unknown reason...








I cant wait to hear why he gets those points.


----------



## LiLChris

Oh im coming for you! 
Maybe ill turn on my q6600 & 8800gts for a tiny speed boost









Still dont know who passed me in the last few hours, but i went back up. Oh well i got you to compete with now!

BTW i got 3 games from steam, so its going to be slowing down my folding a bit.

And to add on that i crashed last night, still trying to overclock this gtx480 and get it stable and not stop folding. Its kinda tricky. Only lost like 3-4 hours.

If i had my loop built i wouldnt be so worried about using the least amount of volts. Dam thing gets hot.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Oh im coming for you! 
Maybe ill turn on my q6600 & 8800gts for a tiny speed boost









Still dont know who passed me in the last few hours, but i went back up. Oh well i got you to compete with now!


Hehe, I'll see what I can do, though at the moment I cant turn on other hardware. The temperature is rising too, 30c outside, 28c in my room, not really the best ambient I can think of...







If it was only winter..... I would be using both gtx275's, the q9550 and the gts250...







(and o/c the i7







)


----------



## markt

I had a nice lightning storm today.....I thought I lost my gtx470. But no. Just a bigadv at 97%. I tried to do the isurance thing but the website was down at the time or something.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I had a nice lightning storm today.....I thought I lost my gtx470. But no. Just a bigadv at 97%. I tried to do the isurance thing but the website was down at the time or something.


I just shut down my rigs because of a massive thunder storm passing through. I am 75% through a bigadv Wu and would hate to lose it.


----------



## zodac

Couple questions for you guys.

1) Lightning storms common?

2) You Folding a2 or a3 -bigadv WUs?


----------



## LiLChris

I dont know about them, but here it is...

So use to storms,hurricanes,powe outages. 
I probably have one of the oldest surge protectors ever, but it has done me good through countless hurricanes and storms.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Couple questions for you guys.

1) Lightning storms common?

2) You Folding a2 or a3 -bigadv WUs?


As of late.....yep big time summer thunder bumpers going down here yet summer is not here yet. We have been bombarded the past few weeks with 95-100* heat that makes for some sweet storms. lol I had a storm dance around me today but made the power flicker and interupt everything I was working on.

Chuck D

Fold on...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Couple questions for you guys.

1) Lightning storms common?

2) You Folding a2 or a3 -bigadv WUs?


1) During the summer you can count on quite a few thunder/lightning storms. Some years worse than others but it looks like this year may be bad.

2) Folding a3 -bigadv WU's


----------



## mmx+

No adverse weather here in NC recently, I won't be surprised if we get some, but for now things aren't bad (just hot and humid)


----------



## zodac

Huh... I've never had that experience.

Don't know why, but this is making me think really philosophically...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


No adverse weather here in NC recently, I won't be surprised if we get some, but for now things aren't bad (just hot and humid)


Your in NC...i hate you. Lol

She just flew there for the week.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Huh... I've never had that experience.

Don't know why, but this is making me think really philosophically...










I want a U.S.P. but $$$$$$$$ is whats stopping me. 1 I can afford but with the rigs for folding ......that I cant afford.

Chuck D

Fold on...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Couple questions for you guys.

1) Lightning storms common?

2) You Folding a2 or a3 -bigadv WUs?


In louisiana YES. 2684 was the wu. Gonna fold winsmp for a couple days til I get over that lost wu..


----------



## sks72

That's why I have a U.P.S. I came home one day after a bad storm and all the clocks were reset but my rig was still folding.


----------



## mmx+

I have my rig set to auto power-on so even if the power went out it would keep folding (when the power came back on OFC)


----------



## Magus2727

The difficulty is finding one with the power rating needed to be useful but work on a normal wall outlet (no 20 amp outlets in apartment complex) and can handle a 1200Watt Load... of course I am not exactly using all that with just an AMD and a 5770...

Been looking at a 1500VA... its on the list...


----------



## mmx+

What are you planning on that would use that much power? That would be amazing PPD if done right!


----------



## sks72

I know your problem. Anything more than my sig rig on mine and it starts beeping angrily at me.


----------



## Magus2727

well I want to get 2 more HHDs to have 4 F1 spinpoints in Raid 0 and have 4 TB of HDD space, my MB supports Tri-fire so would like to get 3 5870's running Tri-fire. Have my monitors on it also 2x 24" monitors, and my TV capture card along with the internet and cable box, and then I would like to get a security camera card and run 4 HD cameras off it for remote monitoring when away.

all the things I would like to back up and keep running for about 30+ min keep adding up...


----------



## mmx+

Aha, I don't really see the point in a UPS (for my setup). I have things set to auto-power on, and power outages are rare enough here that I don't have to worry about loosing power (a couple times a year tops)


----------



## Magus2727

For me its not the turning back on during a power outage I want to keep it up and running while the power is out. I have it so it auto-powers back up also, but I dont ever want it to turn off!


----------



## Almogavar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


As of late.....yep big time summer thunder bumpers going down here yet summer is not here yet. We have been bombarded the past few weeks with 95-100* heat that makes for some sweet storms. lol I had a storm dance around me today but made the power flicker and interupt everything I was working on.


Same here in Tar Heel land. Hot as Hades by late afternoon - with what the weatherman calls "pop up" thunderstorms in the evening. Heat pump and every fan I own on full blast and it's still warm inside.

I just have the rigs on good surge protectors and fold on through the thunderstorms.

Next week it may cool down to the mid 80s ( that's 30C to you furiners







).


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Almogavar*


Next week it may cool down to the mid 80s (*that's 30C to you furiners*







).


Oh how I despise you.









FÂ°







CÂ°

*EDIT:* We've had 3 3.6mil days in a row... and we're looking at ~3.4mil today.







P6701 isn't helping... wish this Foldathon would come sooner...


----------



## Almogavar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh how I despise you.










Still a little chilly on the Emerald Isle?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Almogavar*


Still a little chilly on the Emerald Isle?


That's besides the point! Your spelling is atrocious.

But yeah... was sunny, yet still cold today. Global Warming!*









*If you exist.


----------



## Almogavar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's besides the point! Your spelling is atrocious.


You think my spelling is bad - you should read Mark Twain.


----------



## zodac

Mark Twain is not a Folder for team 37726, so he can spell in whichever manner he chooses. You do not have that luxury.

Lrn2grammar.


----------



## LiLChris

so da foding comunity has 2 no how 2 spel corectly?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


so da foding comunity has 2 no how 2 spel corectly?


ye, it nees soem god spelin!

Btw, check this out...









Pande lab closing in:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

And PDC with an other 155kppd/wu update 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=460688


----------



## Erick Silver

Still wow! Those are huge numbers.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Still wow! Those are huge numbers.


Those are the guys that run folding, lol.

Pande group, under the command of Dr. Vijay Pande @ Stanford University.

PDC is the Pande Group test folder, and that is why Pande Labs still manages to stay reasonably secure in their position. They get crazy hardware to fold on, and clients to fold through


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Those are the guys that run folding, lol.

Pande group, under the command of Dr. Vijay Pande @ Stanford University.

PDC is the Pande Group test folder, and that is why Pande Labs still manages to stay reasonably secure in their position. They get crazy hardware to fold on, and clients to fold through









That's what they want us to think. Honestly, Vijay gets bored at the lab and makes a new WU worth 160k points that takes 2 hours to do... just to get us worried and raise our PPD.


----------



## Magus2727

Would not surprise... they are high enough up to be a presence that can be in the threat list and make people pass... however the thought that hey, they have $$$ donations to go to their lab to have the latest and best stuff (i am sure some grad students get some $$) but.... yea... its to early....

Edit: when do I get my 2 Million badge... OCN updates to slow...


----------



## zodac

Did you just pass it? Probably tomorrow then. IIRC, OCN updates ~5am EST...


----------



## Magus2727

I passed it yesterday at 9am EOC update.... or might have been 12:00 afternoon upate


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I passed it yesterday at 9am EOC update.... or might have been 12:00 afternoon upate


Went and got confirmation:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin says*

The Overclock.net Folding Stats (http://www.overclock.net/fah.php?) page is updated once daily at approximately 3:00a.m. EST.


----------



## Magus2727

So it should have updated today???... I had it noon EST yesterday so come 3AM EST today... or am I missing something?

You do get a 2 Million badge right? or does it not get updated till 5 Million?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Your stats*

Magus2727
Points - 1989452


Clearly the update didn't work... could be a problem on their end or ours... I'll see if it got mine or not.


----------



## zodac

Hmmm... it _didn't_ update for me either...









Problem on our side it seems.

*EDIT:* Checked with other people's stats; they haven't been updated either.

I won't ask Chipp to take a look at it now though; could just be a one time thing. If they still haven't updated by tomorrow though, then I'll talk to him.


----------



## Magus2727

Looks like they have updated...


----------



## markt

I still have a 50 million badge, I think...
EDIT;yep


----------



## zodac

5hrs 30 minutes late though...


----------



## Aqualoon

Ahhh, back from a nice relaxing weekend, mornin guys, anything exciting happen over the weekend?


----------



## Magus2727

I hit 2 Million!!! other then that... nope

I guess the fold-a-thon is less then a week away!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Ahhh, back from a nice relaxing weekend, mornin guys, anything exciting happen over the weekend?


I've had to stop folding


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Ahhh, back from a nice relaxing weekend, mornin guys, anything exciting happen over the weekend?


I is in rebellious mood!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I is in rebellious mood!










Pssh, so that means what? You're going to use BOINC on your Pentium D instead of fold? Such a rebel Z


----------



## zodac

That wouldn't be crazy... that would just be _wrong_.


----------



## Aqualoon

So my GTX 470 doesn't like having it's shaders OC'd









And why did my text turn up purples?!


----------



## zodac

It's like you editted it or something...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's like you editted it or something...












Pssh, I'm sensing some abuse of powahs!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Pssh, I'm sensing some abuse of powahs!


May be we need a replacement editor?

I nominate archer....


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I is in rebellious mood!










So you're saying you feel normal?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


May be we need a replacement editor?

I nominate archer....


WHAT?!?!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Pssh, I'm sensing some abuse of powahs!


Is it an abuse of my power when I'm using said power to maintain balance between Folders and Editor?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


May be we need a replacement editor?

I nominate archer....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


WHAT?!?!










Exactly. Archer can't handle this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


So you're saying you feel normal?


----------



## LiLChris

Alright so ive come to a conclusion...my i7 may not be stable anymore after i installed gtx 480.

Ive only had the card for about a week now, never had time to stress test anything except fold with countless crashes even with the slightest OC to fermi.

Before going to sleep i wanted to be safe and bump it from 700-725, honestly thats not even a big deal for this card. So i have a feeling i gotta fix my i7









Lost 5 hours of folding, it doesnt seem to crash while i use my PC though for gaming,chrome.
Only happens when i go to sleep. Grr!

And its gone a good 30 hours before crashing, so it has to be something small.
Also its not even BSOD, the screen just locks up, MSI AB keeps the fan profile going which is great. So i dont burn my chip.

On the bright side! Tazi isnt catching up to me, and im at 850k so close to my 1 million!


----------



## sks72

Try northbridge voltage. It usually helps when you have 3+ video cards.


----------



## LiLChris

8800gts is offline, in another rig. It bounces back and forth long story.









But thanks i will give it a try. Never had to really mess with much of the other volts except vcore. Rock solid stable for 3 months folding/gaming till fermi came into the picture.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Exactly. Archer can't handle this.


If they try to replace you, Zodac...I'll turn in my folding badge.

Yes, I'll be a rebel!









Quote:













I'm all rebellious now too.









I need a Guinness


----------



## SgtHop

Alright guys. I'm back from being distracted by 'real life', and now I can help do ****.

Secondary will be coming online this afternoon after a week and a half of good ol American procrastination.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Is it an abuse of my power when I'm using said power to maintain balance between Folders and Editor?

Exactly. Archer can't handle this.

These two statements made my mind blow up









In other news, I get the first two of my 4 CPU today







(via mail, lol).


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
In other news, I get the first two of my 4 CPU today







(via mail, lol).

Awesome!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
These two statements made my mind blow up


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












Oh, right. I forgot about phase 14









And my sig has been revised ,


----------



## markt

Yay for power failures again[insert sarcasm emoticon here]45 minutes this time.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Yay for power failures again[insert sarcasm emoticon here]45 minutes this time.


It sucks more since A3 and bigadv are heavily time sensitive...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


It sucks more since A3 and bigadv are heavily time sensitive...


Yeah, I would use the -oneunit flag if my computer was going to have to be off for a while so I didn't loose any bonuses (even if it meant running idle for a bit)


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey archer is that 4 socket gonna be up in time for the foldathon? That would produce some numbers for our team


----------



## zodac

Well... my dad just decided to turn the electricity off without telling me, so there goes a GPU WU...

*Wrong!* My 9800GT just loves Folding.







Decided it would keep that WU, just for me.









_*hugs GPU*_

_*jumps away with scolded hands and arms*_


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well... my dad just decided to turn the electricity off without telling me, so there goes a GPU WU...

*Wrong! *My 9800GT just loves Folding.







Decided it would keep that WU, just for me.









_*hugs GPU*_

_*jumps away with scolded hands and arms*_


He just rrandomly turned the power off? thats odd....


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well... my dad just decided to turn the electricity off without telling me, so there goes a GPU WU...

*Wrong! *My 9800GT just loves Folding.







Decided it would keep that WU, just for me.









_*hugs GPU*_

_*jumps away with scolded hands and arms*_


Just turned off the electrics?

Hm. I think we have to figure you out a way to have a bypass


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Just turned off the electrics?

Hm. I think we have to figure you out a way to have a bypass

















There was a problem with the outsides lights (one of them's stuck), so he wanted to turn the mains off for a bit to see if it would go off.

_I_ was happily posting on OCN (as always), and my screen just goes black.


----------



## DeepEmbrace

It should save every "n" mins according to your config, so its a lucky save XD

You getting good results with the 9800GT?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeepEmbrace*


It should save every "n" mins according to your config, so its a lucky save XD

You getting good results with the 9800GT?










I'm not convinced that how it works. I think the checkpoints is only for _restarting_ the client, not for when the client crashes.

But as for PPD, it's not too bad. On GPU3 (which has lower PPD anyway) and stuck at stock, so making ~4.2k according to EOC (HFM has me at ~3.4k).


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Woot! Running a 6701 on a Pentium D...


----------



## LiLChris

Ive probably crashed/frozeup/bsod over 20 times this week, never lost a WU.

Last time i lost one was the very first 6701 that was out.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Woot! Running a 6701 on a Pentium D...


Going to be pretty close...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Going to be pretty close...


well, its @ 3.5 GHz but my GPU3 is currently using more CPU time than the a3 core.


----------



## mmx+

I've found that my GPU client usually restarts fine after a power outage, it's the SMP client that ever has issues


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well... my dad just decided to turn the electricity off without telling me, so there goes a GPU WU...

*Wrong! *My 9800GT just loves Folding.







Decided it would keep that WU, just for me.









_*hugs GPU*_

_*jumps away with scolded hands and arms*_


My dad knows the consequenses of doing that...







He did it 2 times around 3am, and I told him that I'm not happy with that. I'm paying for every single watt my pc uses, and besides that, he can just tell it...








Though you are lucky that your wu is not lost, would take you an other hour to get it back









Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Woot! Running a 6701 on a Pentium D...


Lmao, I feel sorry for you....xD
I hate em on my i7, dont want to think about one on a pentium...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I've found that my GPU client usually restarts fine after a power outage, it's the SMP client that ever has issues


It be great if my PC would restart from these new freeze ups from my gtx 480.
But it wont restart so clients wont go back and running.

From now on, ill be running stock clocks while im sleeping/afk. 
And OC it while im on it.

After i hit 1million ill have to stop to stress test my i7/gtx 480 correctly and adjust the new volts needed. 
Ugh it was nice not having to touch my BIOS for so long.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Lmao, I feel sorry for you....xD
I hate em on my i7, dont want to think about one on a pentium...










Depending on how much I can improve the OC, I might stay with the Pentium D instead of my Q6600. I just stuck the thing in today, went for an easy OC, still on stock volts I think.

(Gotta find stuff to sell next month to pay for text books







don't want to sell my water cooling gear or my GTX 480 though. Quad and my old GPUs will be first to go)


----------



## DeepEmbrace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm not convinced that how it works. I think the checkpoints is only for _restarting_ the client, not for when the client crashes.


Yeh, i had that feeling too. When i OC my desktop some time back, it crashed up while doing a fold job. It restarted and i saw in the log that it just sent off the work done and started a new job. - GPU client Nvidia.

Mebbe just my luck


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Looks like I'll be cracking 8 million sometime early tomorrow morning if my numbers stay consistent. Maybe tonight if I'm really lucky.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Looks like I'll be cracking 8 million sometime early tomorrow morning if my numbers stay consistent. Maybe tonight if I'm really lucky.

































Half a million myself this morning


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Looks like I'll be cracking 8 million sometime early tomorrow morning if my numbers stay consistent. Maybe tonight if I'm really lucky.

Very nice



































: applaud:
















If all goes well I will hit 11 million before the end of the day.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*
































Half a million myself this morning










Very nice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Very nice



































: applaud:
















If all goes well I will hit 11 million before the end of the day.










Fantastic. I'll need to get some another rig going so I can make a run at your PPD.


----------



## zodac

A good 24 hours for milestones then.


----------



## ducrider

Got mt 965be with msi 890fxa-gd70 up and running over the weekend.With a 9500gt and 9800gtx+.My X58 board was to be in today but msi sent another 890fxa to me.I hate rmaing anything.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A good 24 hours for milestones then.










Very much so


----------



## LiLChris

Bastian! Where you at!
Sorry i did slow down a bit but not enough, cause i am passing you next update!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Looks like I'll be cracking 8 million sometime early tomorrow morning if my numbers stay consistent. Maybe tonight if I'm really lucky.

Very nice, grats!!

On another note, PPD low today because I spent the entire night OC'ing, gained 900MHZ on my CPU so hopefully that will turn out to really help me in the long run with those darn 6701s. Still tweaking my cards though, not happy that I can't just OC the shaders on the 470 with Afterburner (I also learned that it's not a good idea to try to OC your cards while you're folding on them







)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Very nice, grats!!

On another note, PPD low today because I spent the entire night OC'ing, gained 900MHZ on my CPU so hopefully that will turn out to really help me in the long run with those darn 6701s. Still tweaking my cards though, not happy that I can't just OC the shaders on the 470 with Afterburner (I also learned that it's not a good idea to try to OC your cards while you're folding on them







)

A light OC is allright. Heavy HWbot breaing one? Egh


----------



## Aqualoon

Need to fold 24/7 on my current OC's before I deem myself stable to HWbot em!

SMP client > Prime 95 for checking stability~


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Need to fold 24/7 on my current OC's before I deem myself stable to HWbot em!

SMP client > Prime 95 for checking stability~


Lol. I use other systems at work for checking stability... at stock settings.

I've not sent a system back, yet. I might make my next one more punishing on the ALU, since we are doing some file security work on nearly all of our servers ([email protected] mostly concentrates on the FPU, iirc).


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Bastian! Where you at!
Sorry i did slow down a bit but not enough, cause i am passing you next update!










I dont have any luck at all, a darn 6040 with too much tpf at the moment.
I'll fire up bigadv and see if I can pass you they way I did before...








So you will pass me now, and hear from me later...









[edit] it'll take an hour to finish this 6040, but I'm gone in 20 minutes... so no time to fire up the bigadv.


----------



## LiLChris

Grr and those bigadvs, too lazy to set it up right now. But i shall for a specific reason that is coming up...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Oh no, maybe it would have been better not to tell you...xD
I love the bigadv points, but it takes too long








I wouldnt have a problem keeping up if I had proper cooling so I could let my other hardware run....









[edit]
Whohooooo








I passed you again LiLChris







had a nice 10k update from the 6040...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Almost got a 140K points yesterday









I cant run -bigadv on my 2nd i7 because of Win 7 X86







Guess I need to install the 64 bit version unless someone can tell me how I can run it without re-installing my OS.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Almost got a 140K points yesterday









I cant run -bigadv on my 2nd i7 because of Win 7 X86







Guess I need to install the 64 bit version unless someone can tell me how I can run it without re-installing my OS.


I guess you have to cause 32 won't access the memory needed for the vm.

Dust magnet, aint that the truth...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I guess you have to cause 32 won't access the memory needed for the vm.

Dust magnet, aint that the truth...


I figured I would have to re-install. Guess I know what I will be doing at work today









My "Dust magnet" needs another good cleaning. Time to dig out the compressor and give it a good going over.


----------



## mmx+

Well, the GTS250 is being shipped out this week, so I should have it in time for the Foldathon. An extra 5.8-7k PPD will be very nice


----------



## Erick Silver

OK. Thats it. Whats better for GPU Folding? ATI or NVidia? My puny 4550HD only slows my CPU folding down. I want bigger numbers though.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
OK. Thats it. Whats better for GPU Folding? ATI or NVidia? My puny 4550HD only slows my CPU folding down. I want bigger numbers though.

Nvidia, the GX2 is probably the best bang for buck at the moment ~$150 for 10-12k PPD. the 400 series is good too though if you wanna be "future resistant"


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
[edit]
Whohooooo








I passed you again LiLChris







had a nice 10k update from the 6040...









Ha passed you again! Lol

Top 400! Woot, millionaire this weekend.

Would be faster but recently getting these steam games from the deals is slowing me down!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, the GTS250 is being shipped out this week, so I should have it in time for the Foldathon. An extra 5.8-7k PPD will be very nice









So they dont let you spend money on electricity but let you spend money on cards?
Your parents are confusing to say the least...


----------



## Erick Silver

Well since I can't get another GPU right now, I set up a piece together rig.
AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core 4000+ (2.10 GHz)
1GB PC5300 DDR2

Hopefully this will give me a little boost to my PPD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Ha passed you again! Lol

Top 400! Woot, millionaire this weekend.

Would be faster but recently getting these steam games from the deals is slowing me down!










Guess why, I'm having some epic wu problems the past days...
As far as I can remember I've only had 6701's, 6041's and 6040's......








At this point the GTX seems to produce more than the cpu...xD


----------



## rurushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Guess why, I'm having some epic wu problems the past days...
As far as I can remember I've only had 6701's, 6041's and 6040's......








At this point the GTX seems to produce more than the cpu...xD


Try switching to Windows bigadv if you want more ppd (they've enabled it, at least for the time being), although I don't know if it's more stable than on linux yet.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rurushu*


Try switching to Windows bigadv if you want more ppd (they've enabled it, at least for the time being), although I don't know if it's more stable than on linux yet.


Huh? explain!


----------



## rurushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Huh? explain!


From foldingforum:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kasson (Pande Group)*

We've turned off bigadv on linux for the time being. We're switching bigadv over to A3, but as you may have noticed there's a bug in the linux A3 core that affects bigadv stability. We've been working on the bug, but it's still in hiding at this time. If you're running VM's under windows, *I'd suggest trying the native windows client, which is still enabled for bigadv. OS/X is also still enabled.*


[H] is already going mad


----------



## LiLChris

Link? If you dont mind.









I'll try bigadv after this one, 4 hours to go.


----------



## rurushu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Link? If you dont mind.









I'll try bigadv after this one, 4 hours to go.


http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14792

Page 3 mostly.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


So they dont let you spend money on electricity but let you spend money on cards? 
Your parents are confusing to say the least...










They've told me I can spend money I earn on computer hardware. And I'm not actually going to be keeping this card, I'll run it through the Foldathon and then it'll go live with my friend so he can fold on it for me.

On another note, the laptop came back from Lenovo today, I just got SMP set up on it. Picked up a P6701, should be done early Friday


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

second rig up and running, gtx275 + gts250 +q9550(stock)








Installing w7 atm, after that the needed stuff to fold.

Only thing is, i dont have internet on it yet......... sigh....
And my little bro is sleeping, he always helps me setting up the wireless card









Well, tomorrow is an other day, wont be at home much though, getting my degree* at school









*Dunno if its the right word...


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*









second rig up and running, gtx275 + gts250 +q9550(stock)








Installing w7 atm, after that the needed stuff to fold.

Only thing is, i dont have internet on it yet......... sigh....
And my little bro is sleeping, he always helps me setting up the wireless card









Well, tomorrow is an other day, wont be at home much though, getting my degree* at school









*Dunno if its the right word...










Je Diploma(Certificaat etc.) neem ik aan?

congratulations on graduating from school


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


Je Diploma(Certificaat etc.) neem ik aan?

congratulations on graduating from school


Dat klopt








Thats right mate








Thanks a lot, about time I get it...


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Dat klopt








Thats right mate








Thanks a lot, about time I get it...










What you've got ? HBO ? WO ? MBO ? Havo? Vwo? VMBO ?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


What you've got ? HBO ? WO ? MBO ? Havo? Vwo? VMBO ?


Mbo 4, Carmechanic. (1ste automonteur







)


----------



## mmx+

Looks like setting up FAH on the P4 isn't going to be happening today....but I'll see what I can do tomorrow


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Mbo 4, Carmechanic. (1ste automonteur







)


VET








awesome








again congratulations


----------



## ablearcher

Not only that, all four HSF arrived today









they are freakishly heavy, though.

Each is about an entire H50 worth of weight... res, pump/block, and fan


----------



## Erick Silver

Good Gods Archer! I hope that bewast will give ya the numbers ya need!

OH YEAH! PICS! PICS! PICS!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Good Gods Archer! I hope that bewast will give ya the numbers ya need!

OH YEAH! PICS! PICS! PICS!

Numbers, lol.
I've been looking at the bigadv and the SMP numbers... not to great. A highly OC'd i7 980X could get within spitting range,







.

And that is if I had more ram.

I was hoping Windows bigadv would be allright, but that is shaping up to be a big dissapointment.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Numbers, lol.
I've been looking at the bigadv and the SMP numbers... not to great. A highly OC'd i7 980X could get within spitting range,







.

And that is if I had more ram.

I was hoping Windows bigadv would be allright, but that is shaping up to be a big dissapointment.

Aye, but the a3 core has been poor for -bigadv since the beginning. I'd wait for a new project before making any definitive judgements.

*EDIT:* Ha, I sound as if I know what I'm talking about there.


----------



## Erick Silver

Uh Oh. Zodac is doubting his knowledge on the subject of folding! Wait, doesn't that mean we need a new editor? LOL JK Z


----------



## zodac

Doubt implies uncertainty. Not the case here...


----------



## Erick Silver

OK So I bopped about the EOC site and see that people are getting points/updates at every update. Is there a way to set up SMP to do that based on what I have completed of the WU already or do I have to wait until its finished? Do those "Every udate" guys have that many rigs going?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK So I bopped about the EOC site and see that people are getting points/updates at every update. Is there a way to set up SMP to do that based on what I have completed of the WU already or do I have to wait until its finished? Do those "Every udate" guys have that many rigs going?


Get faster systems or more systems, that is the only way to really get a WU submitted every three hours.

Maybe more GPU, but that's also more.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK So I bopped about the EOC site and see that people are getting points/updates at every update. Is there a way to set up SMP to do that based on what I have completed of the WU already or do I have to wait until its finished? Do those "Every udate" guys have that many rigs going?


I Fold on my GPU, and get a WU in almost every update...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK So I bopped about the EOC site and see that people are getting points/updates at every update. Is there a way to set up SMP to do that based on what I have completed of the WU already or do I have to wait until its finished? Do those "Every udate" guys have that many rigs going?


You have to complete a wu, and submit it, before it shows up on EOC.

EOC updates every 3 hours but since SMP takes longer than 3 hrs to complete you wont get points every update.
If you fold on GPU's you will get points every update as they complete wu's in much less than 3 hours.


----------



## mmx+

When I folded on my GTX260, it could get a reliable 900+ points every update. The SMP client either dumped about 3.2k points every other update, or about 6k points every 4th update. I'm anticipating the GTS250 to do 450 every other update and 900 every other update, but I'm not sure yet. And the laptop does either 1.6k points every 8th update or 2.8k every 20th


----------



## Erick Silver

If only I had the cash for that. My attempt to set up FAH on rig at work was a no go due to there not being a password on it. Because its not my rig, I did not put one on. I have access to a laptop with a C2D but I only get that a few nights a week and the rest of the time its either not with me or off. So I don't wanna set up on that. I can't count on my friends to leave FAH running on their rigs. They are kinda thick on computer stuff(which is why they always come to me). I will have to look around to see what I can locate server wise that I can afford. I wonder if they are actually using the Dell server at work. I don't remember seeing the power light on......


----------



## Erick Silver

Yeah my GPU slows down my CPU and kills my PPD. Not liking that.


----------



## mmx+

If you can afford even a cheap GTS250, that's another 6k+ PPD. And you can always create another user account on the systems at work, put a password on that, and then run the install.bat with those credentials


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Yeah my GPU slows down my CPU and kills my PPD. Not liking that.


 Your sig rig's GPU should not be folding, in any form. My HD4350 got less than 200ppd, and it was taking from my 9100e).


----------



## ablearcher

Spoiler: Ein Pix (Bild)


----------



## mmx+

That's awesome Archer!!!

Do you guys think my i7 could stand 80c for a few days? I'd really like to run at 4ghz for the Foldathon, but I'm not sure if it's worth the extra 10c over 3.8ghz. After the Foldathon it would be going back down to about 35-40c (idle temps)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That's awesome Archer!!!

Do you guys think my i7 could stand 80c for a few days? I'd really like to run at 4ghz for the Foldathon, but I'm not sure if it's worth the extra 10c over 3.8ghz. After the Foldathon it would be going back down to about 35-40c (idle temps)

Open your window at night?

I adjust my OC via software, so it's faster during the night, when it's cold, and much slower during the day, when it's hotter.


----------



## zodac

Large warning stickers!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Large warning stickers!









Yeah, those are the socket covers for the other two CPU sockets (total of 4). I am still waiting for UPS to ship those last two to me


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Open your window at night?

I adjust my OC via software, so it's faster during the night, when it's cold, and much slower during the day, when it's hotter.

It's 85f+ here even over night. And with the AC on it's a constant 80F in here, regardless of whether it's day or night.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Yeah, those are the socket covers for the other two CPU sockets (total of 4). I am still waiting for UPS to ship those last two to me









I know what they're for... but they're large (as implied by my earlier post







).


----------



## JWellington

I'm thinking of a 12,000 BTU AC. Is that overkill?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JWellington* 
I'm thinking of a 12,000 BTU AC. Is that overkill?

On OCN, nothing is overkill!

It probably is though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JWellington* 
I'm thinking of a 12,000 BTU AC. Is that overkill?

For now, yes. But once you succumb to the folding bug and buy more machines, no


----------



## JWellington

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
For now, yes. But once you succumb to the folding bug and buy more machines, no









Moar PPD!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JWellington*


Moar PPD!!










Exactly!
You'll soon find that you've been "forced" into buying another machine or GPU just so you can get better PPD. I have


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Exactly!
You'll soon find that you've been "forced" into buying another machine or GPU just so you can get better PPD. I have










Forced... or successfully convinced?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Forced... or successfully convinced?


I think you're going to argue that you successfully convinced me, but I think I was forced into it by the drive for more PPD


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I think you're going to argue that you successfully convinced me, but I think I was forced into it by the drive for more PPD










But if I convinced you the first time, surely it'll be child's play doing it again.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But if I convinced you the first time, surely it'll be child's play doing it again.










Give it a shot, I'd love more PPD


----------



## zodac

Maybe once you're able to Fold 24/7 again, eh?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Maybe once you're able to Fold 24/7 again, eh?


Z is Canadian?
















I still have an available PCIe slot in my friend's rig even after the GTS250, so try now, it can't hurt


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Z is Canadian?
















I still have an available PCIe slot in my friend's rig even after the GTS250, so try now, it can't hurt










Say it in a posh, English accent.

Maybe amend it to say "Eh old chum" instead. Then ignore the "old chum" bit. That was the effect I was going for.


----------



## mmx+

Try and convince me to upgrade, it would be cool if you could convince me to get another card before this one has even arrived yet


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Try and convince me to upgrade, it would be cool if you could convince me to get another card before this one has even arrived yet










My ability lies in that I convince you when you're not expecting it... and you don't even know that was my plan.

I make some comments, you say another cards would be nice... I make some more comments, eventually you decide to buy a new card.

I don't bully people... I just screw with their minds.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My ability lies in that I convince you when you're not expecting it... and you don't even know that was my plan.

I make some comments, you say another cards would be nice... I make some more comments, eventually you decide to buy a new card.

I don't bully people... I just screw with their minds.


And it works!
I have no use or justification for a GTS250 (PhysX







), but here I am expecting a GTS250 to show up at my door within the next week


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


And it works!
I have no use or justification for a GTS250 (PhysX







), but here I am expecting a GTS250 to show up at my door within the next week










I know... some would say I'm unethical... but is it truly unethical if it's for a noble cause?







I believe not.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know... some would say I'm unethical... but is it truly unethical if it's for a noble cause?







I believe not.


Nor do I








I fully support this noble cause


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know... some would say I'm unethical... but is it truly unethical if it's for a noble cause?







I believe not.


 yes, the ends justify the means...

wait.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


yes, the ends justify the means...

wait.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












 I really don't like the fire portion...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I really don't like the fire portion...










It's an amaglamation of the







smilie... and a representation of OCing.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's an amaglamation of the







smilie... and a representation of OCing.


and burning...

Hey, whatever it takes to get MOAR PPD!!!

EDIT: and you spelt amalgamation wrong.


----------



## zodac

*Note to watchers of this thread: burning your GPU does not improve PPD.


----------



## mmx+

So would I be safe @ 80c on my i7 for a few days? 18k PPD vs 15.5k would be nice, but not if it's going to burn up my chip (because, as Z just said, burning silicon does _not_ give better PPD)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Note to watchers of this thread: burning your GPU does not improve PPD.


 However, buying that GTX480 you always wanted will improve PPD...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


and burning...

Hey, whatever it takes to get MOAR PPD!!!

EDIT: and you spelt amalgamation wrong.


You spelt 'more' wrong.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You spelt 'more' wrong.










 Mine is forgiveable.

This is OCN Foldin', after all.

However, a "long" word such as amalgamation, must not be spelt wrong, lest (as another team's folders put it) OCN appears to be hicks who come out of the woods to fold.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


OCN appears to be hicks who come out of the woods to fold.


All jokes aside, if someone said that I demand a link.

I have a lot of rage, and could use an outlet. Yeah.. they'll be sorry... *YOU HEAR ME?!







*


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So would I be safe @ 80c on my i7 for a few days? 18k PPD vs 15.5k would be nice, but not if it's going to burn up my chip (because, as Z just said, burning silicon does _not_ give better PPD)


No, dont do that.


----------



## nomolos

started the rigs folding again...i don't like being passed


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


All jokes aside, if someone said that I demand a link.

I have a lot of rage, and could use an outlet. Yeah.. they'll be sorry... *YOU HEAR ME?!







*


 Ach... I remember it was HWC or eVGA during the CC. I thought it was rather funny when they said it, lol


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Note to watchers of this thread: burning your GPU does not improve PPD.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


However, buying that GTX480 you always wanted will improve PPD...


Isn't burning your GPU and folding on a fermi the same thing? (hehehehehe)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Ach... I remember it was HWC or eVGA during the CC. I thought it was rather funny when they said it, lol










Oh during the CC? Yeah, I rememver that; it was Evga. They never said 'hicks' though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Isn't burning your GPU and folding on a fermi the same thing? (hehehehehe)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oh during the CC? Yeah, I rememver that; it was Evga. They never said 'hicks' though.

Really?

I claim it was _implied_


----------



## Finrond

Lolcats ftw!

How many years did it take you to get to rank 227 on that P4?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Really?

I claim it was _implied_









I imply many things; no-one can punish me for them though. The same situation applies to Evga, sadly.

Ahh... if only I was judge, jury and executioner...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Lolcats ftw!

How many years did it take you to get to rank 227 on that P4?

It's a Pent D!

Been Folding since early last year, but I haven't moved in the rankings in 2/3 months.... so overall, I'd say it took about a year to get up here.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
No, dont do that.

In that case I'll stay at 3.8ghz








Don't want to burn up a $300 chip for an extra 6k points

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nomolos* 
started the rigs folding again...i don't like being passed









And a very nice folding rig it is!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I imply many things; no-one can punish me for them though. The same situation applies to Evga, sadly.

Ahh... if only I was judge, jury and executioner...

I'll take the job of executioner. I'm a Texan, remember?

We execute more mentally disabled people then the next ten states combined.

Almost a quarter of China's world record, and they have 1.2+ _billion_ people.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's a Pent D!

Been Folding since early last year, but I haven't moved in the rankings in 2/3 months.... so overall, I'd say it took about a year to get up here.

And a Pent D is a...... you got it, Pentium 4 (with 2 cores)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I'll take the job of executioner. I'm a Texan, remember?

We execute more mentally disabled people then the next ten states combined.

Almost a quarter of China's world record, and they have 1.2+ _billion_ people.











I'm staying away from you now... you scare me.


----------



## Finrond

mmx, hitting 80 on an i7 should be fine, especially for just a few days. The throttle temp is 99 I believe.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
And a Pent D is a...... you got it, Pentium 4 (with 2 cores)

A GTX 295 is 2 275s.. still has a different name though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
mmx, hitting 80 on an i7 should be fine, especially for just a few days. The throttle temp is 99 I believe.

I'll try to get a few more opinions, not interested in burning silicon (really don't have $300 more for another i7, that could be spent better on a GTX465)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
A GTX 295 is 2 275s.. still has a different name though.









Ya but its all Fermi. Fine, in that case, it took you a year-ish on a NETBURST cpu. Better-er?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'll try to get a few more opinions, not interested in burning silicon (really don't have $300 more for another i7, that could be spent better on a GTX465)

I routinely hit higher when I was running with the wimpy-ace stock cooler. I had that thing on there for.... well, since I bought my 860 and I honestly do not remember when that was. 8 months at least. Just got around to getting aftermarket.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Ya but its all Fermi. Fine, in that case, it took you a year-ish on a NETBURST cpu. Better-er?

Ask the others; I'm very protective of my Pentium D.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ask the others; I'm very protective of my Pentium D.

Not really. He has been known to secretly complain about his limited Dell clunker.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ask the others; I'm very protective of my Pentium D.

That she is. I received quite a hard time when I called it a Pentium 4


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ask the others; I'm very protective of my Pentium D.

If your mobo supports it you should upgrade to the Core2 family! I believe some were capable of this, since they used the same socket, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## nomolos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'll try to get a few more opinions, not interested in burning silicon (really don't have $300 more for another i7, that could be spent better on a GTX465)

my i7 930 routinely hits 78-79c while folding 24/7. it's oc'd to 4ghz


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
If your mobo supports it you should upgrade to the Core2 family! I believe some were capable of this, since they used the same socket, please correct me if I am wrong.

Apparently it can... but like I said, I love my Pent D.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That she is. I received quite a hard time when I called it a Pentium 4









I refer to all netburst as P4, The core family as Core 2, and the i series as... well now it gets complicated, because Intel is like "2 4 6 core, HT on off, diff sockets, SHART EVERYWHAR MENG!"


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Apparently it can... but like I said, I love my Pent D.

/facepalm


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Apparently it can... but like I said, I love my Pent D.

not sure why, anything between the Pentium 3 and the Core 2 line is just junk, including all pentium 4's all pentium D's and all pentium dual cores


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
not sure why, anything between the Pentium 3 and the Core 2 line is just junk, including all pentium 4's all pentium D's and all pentium dual cores

So's your face!


----------



## SgtHop

Always the best comeback.


----------



## solidsteel144

I have a Pentium D laying around here somewhere... Should I throw it away or add it to my folding arsenal?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So's your face!










Really? That's your comeback?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I have a Pentium D laying around here somewhere... Should I throw it away or add it to my folding arsenal?


If you have a board to put it on, join the club


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


If you have a board to put it on, join the club










I managed to get my E6600 a new motherboard and case a few days ago. 
Maybe I could do the same for the Pentium D and just give it a powerful GPU.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


not sure why, anything between the Pentium 3 and the Core 2 line is just junk, including all pentium 4's all pentium D's and all pentium dual cores


Hey! nothing wrong with a little pentium dual core action, they are just Core 2's with less cache. Although now it wouldn't make sense to buy one since wolfdales are so cheap. But my first foray into the core architecture was with a pentuim dual core 2160


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I managed to get my E6600 a new motherboard and case a few days ago. 
Maybe I could do the same for the Pentium D and just give it a powerful GPU.


 I forgot, I have to cannibalize my E7200 setup for it's TX750, otherwise I won't have enough PSU!!


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I forgot, I have to cannibalize my E7200 setup for it's TX750, otherwise I won't have enough PSU!!


What would you give it?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


What would you give it?










 Nothing.

I think my i7 930 and Quad Opty setup are more important


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I forgot, I have to cannibalize my E7200 setup for it's TX750, otherwise I won't have enough PSU!!


youre quad opteron system makes me happy inside. do you plan on putting a couple gpu's in it too? or just running big adv?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


youre quad opteron system makes me happy inside. do you plan on putting a couple gpu's in it too? or just running big adv?


 bigadv, I hope. It does have SLI capabilites









Something I didn't expect out of a server board, lol.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


bigadv, I hope. It does have SLI capabilites









Something I didn't expect out of a server board, lol.


SLI 480's would look nice... have you found a case to fit that board yet? idk if itll fit in a 932


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


SLI 480's would look nice... have you found a case to fit that board yet? idk if itll fit in a 932


It will, some modification of the upper case area is required, but it will fit.

And it's an expensive case









SLI GTX480!? I'n not made of pure money, ya know


----------



## dmitt25

I finally made it to a million.. yay for me!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


It will, some modification of the upper case area is required, but it will fit.

And it's an expensive case









SLI GTX480!? I'n not made of pure money, ya know










Quad SLI GT210, nuf said

/sarcasm


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmitt25*


I finally made it to a million.. yay for me!


Grats! (I am on your heels... sort of)


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


bigadv, I hope. It does have SLI capabilites









Something I didn't expect out of a server board, lol.


That is going to be a beast of a system. Let us know when you get it folding. I want to see some pictures and screen shots!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Quad SLI GT210, nuf said

/sarcasm


Quad SLI GX2, thats only like $300 and makes 20-24k PPD


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Quad SLI GT210, nuf said

/sarcasm


 G210 doesn't support SLI...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


G210 doesn't support SLI...


I really hope no one thought I was being serious. I mean 210's? LOL. I even put in the /sarcasm for good measure, even though I thought it was painfully obvious to begin with :-D


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I really hope no one thought I was being serious. I mean 210's? LOL. I even put in the /sarcasm for good measure, even though I thought it was painfully obvious to begin with :-D


 That's all I got to say about that...

at any rate, it has an IGP that I am rather happy with, already.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


That's all I got to say about that...

at any rate, it has an IGP that I am rather happy with, already.


yeah but that IGP doesnt fold


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


That's all I got to say about that...

at any rate, it has an IGP that I am rather happy with, already.


Sorry for the confusion, I always type things out thinking my sarcastic and jestful tone comes through perfectly clear on the other end, which of course is never the case as "the other end" has no body language or inflection to go on.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


yeah but that IGP doesnt fold


But it can display pretty DX7 pictures...

Ach... the GPU client(s) will likely detract from my PPD.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Sorry for the confusion, I always type things out thinking my sarcastic and jestful tone comes through perfectly clear on the other end, which of course is never the case as "the other end" has no body language or inflection to go on.


 haha, I'm sorry. I am just messing with you









I get bored, sometimes


----------



## solidsteel144

*hopes to win GTX 275 bid* 
I want all the powahh I can get!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


haha, I'm sorry. I am just messing with you









I get bored, sometimes










No wai, I never get bored (theres that darned sarcasm again, and yes, I now know that I am being messed with, but I have to type this anyway because now it becomes funnier. also, I am tired and probably not making any sense)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


But it can display pretty DX7 pictures...

Ach... the GPU client(s) will likely detract from my PPD.










DX7? really? now thats cutting edge.... but i guess its plenty to stare at HFM... and yes they would detract from CPU PPD by a wee bit but add way more then they detract especially since you have 16 cores


----------



## Erick Silver

OK I have managed to talk my GF into letting me purchase a new GPU. Need something 1gb Memory. PCI-e(duh), Good folder, Green or Red don't matter, Possible future SLI/Xfire at some point. Any Recommendations? I have been looking at GT240s, 9800GTs. Any others? around $100 is my budget.


----------



## solidsteel144

eBay a 9800 GTX/+ or GTS 250.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
eBay a 9800 GTX/+ or GTS 250.

Second.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Tpk=14-127-495

that should suit you nicely

EDIT: its not 1GB though

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814261062R


----------



## mmx+

I have a GTS250 coming next week, I'd say one of those, about 6k PPD stock and up to 7k OCed


----------



## JWellington

Getting worried there eh? Afraid of losing rank? Is your IFX machine really not folding, or are you trying to trick us?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JWellington*


Getting worried there eh? Afraid of losing rank? Is your IFX machine really not folding, or are you trying to trick us?


Really not folding ATM









But doing the Foldathon I'll have the i7 folding @ 3.8ghz, a GTX260, a GTS250, a Q6600, a C2D 2.4ghz, a PhII X4 955, and maybe another PhII X4, 9800GT, 9600GT, and P4HT


----------



## JWellington

Goddamn, what is the total PPD?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JWellington*


Goddamn, what is the total PPD?


Hoping for 40k, maybe a bit more


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Hoping for 40k, maybe a bit more










i hate you.... thats double my PPD.... the worst part is that even without your sig rig youv'e been posting better numbers than I have....


----------



## JWellington

Damn that's a lot of parts lol.
My two 480s and my i7 net me 52,000 PPD at peak, lol.

I gotta post an HFM screenshot soon.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Really? That's your comeback?


Was pretty late at the time, and I used up all my creative comebacks in repo's worklog. Sorry for disappointing you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


If you have a board to put it on, join the club










I might go make that club...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmitt25*


I finally made it to a million.. yay for me!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Ach... the GPU client(s) will likely detract from my PPD.










Not if you only use 1 GPU.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i hate you.... thats double my PPD.... the worst part is that even without your sig rig youv'e been posting better numbers than I have....


Maybe time for another 2 GX2s?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Maybe time for another 2 GX2s?









yeah, and another powersupply.... oh and i'll need a third job to pay for them and my power bill


----------



## DeepEmbrace

I was thinking of getting either a 250 or ati 5750. Does anyone have any PPD info about these two? (Apparently they are in the same performance band according to peeps on the forum).

Oh and i could prob get either for about Â£90 down in London. Is it worth the price for the power?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeepEmbrace* 
I was thinking of getting either a 250 or ati 5750. Does anyone have any PPD info about these two? (Apparently they are in the same performance band according to peeps on the forum).

Oh and i could prob get either for about Â£90 down in London. Is it worth the price for the power?

as far as PPD, within the same performance band nvidia always makes more PPD


----------



## JWellington

^This is true but unfortunate. Stanford does not optimize the GPU client for ATI cards; if they did, the performance difference would be insane. But as of now, a 9800GTX folds better than a 5870.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeepEmbrace*


I was thinking of getting either a 250 or ati 5750. Does anyone have any PPD info about these two? (Apparently they are in the same performance band according to peeps on the forum).

Oh and i could prob get either for about Â£90 down in London. Is it worth the price for the power?


GTS 250... the difference is like day and night.

250 - 6-7k PPD
5750 - ~3k PPD.


----------



## DeepEmbrace

Wow, sweet. That would seriously help me get my place back in the top 1000. I was planning on spending about Â£120 so would the 250 for ~Â£100 be worth it?

Link Novatech:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/p...GTS2501GB.html

I do like novatech, they got alot of good deals going on


----------



## zodac

Â£100 doesn't sound too bad... go for it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Â£100 doesn't sound too bad... go for it.










you should hop on that too.... or just pull out that SR-2 rig youre working on....


----------



## mmx+

I think you'll be very happy with a GTS250, I have one coming next week. See if you can find one a bit cheaper, after rebates you can typically pick one up for about $80 here in the US


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I think you'll be very happy with a GTS250, I have one coming next week. See if you can find one a bit cheaper, after rebates you can typically pick one up for about $80 here in the US

theyre in the UK/ireland.... graphics cards are atrociously expensive over there


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
theyre in the UK/ireland.... graphics cards are atrociously expensive over there

_*nods*







_


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
theyre in the UK/ireland.... graphics cards are atrociously expensive over there


It's called have a friend in the US - an actual friend and see if they'd help you out.


----------



## solidsteel144

The GTS 250 is freaking cheap on eBay.








In about half an hour or so, I should be winning a GTX 275!








That should go in my dedicated folding rig.


----------



## mmx+

Well, I have SMP set up on the P4, it picked up a P6701 so it will be interesting to see what the frame times are. Probably make the C2D look positively speedy


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, I have SMP set up on the P4, it picked up a P6701 so it will be interesting to see what the frame times are. Probably make the C2D look positively speedy










It should work alright. 
Half the speed of zodac's super fast PD.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


It's called have a friend in the US - an actual friend and see if they'd help you out.


but then the shipping is expensive and takes takes forever. customs is also a PITA since you need an itemized shipping invoice


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


It should work alright. 
Half the speed of zodac's super fast PD.


Well, assuming about 200PPD without bonuses, that would mean about 4.5 days (since you don't get bonuses after the preferred deadline). Or, by comparison, the same number of points my GTX260 does in 3 hours :eek
I guess every contribution is good, no matter how small


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


It's called have a friend in the US - *an actual friend* and see if they'd help you out.


And therein lies my problem.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And therein lies my problem.










Yeah not enough trusty OCN members here in the US.


----------



## DeepEmbrace

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


It's called have a friend in the US - an actual friend and see if they'd help you out.


And therein lies my problem.










Apart from the philosophical idea raised about an actual friend, its abit too much hassle to get payments sent and shipping and all that.

SolidSteel, the cheapest on ebay UK is about Â£109 and its company is Palit. Never heard of them XD

Thanks everyone. Hopefully ill get paid and get it very soon. Next target is getting OCN to rank 6


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Yeah not enough trusty OCN members here in the US.










Plus no-one here really likes me; they just tolerate me.


----------



## solidsteel144

Woohoo! I just won a GTX 275!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Plus no-one here really likes me; they just tolerate me.










Oh yeah.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Plus no-one here really likes me; they just tolerate me.










at least you admit it


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Plus no-one here really likes me; they just tolerate me.



















We all love you Z









Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Woohoo! I just won a GTX 275!









Oh yeah.










Sweet! How much? I'm getting my GTS250 for $74 shipped


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm getting my GTS250 for $74 shipped










We know


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Oh yeah.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


at least you admit it



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*










We all love you Z


----------



## solidsteel144

I got it for $165 with free shipping. 
Not too bad, I got my two GTS 250's for 70 dollars a piece.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I got it for $165 with free shipping. 
Not too bad, I got my two GTS 250's for 70 dollars a piece.


That's a great price on all 3 cards!
My GTS250 should be here next Tuesday, just in time for the Foldathon


----------



## solidsteel144

I think I should have it by the time the foldathon starts. Which is..?








Ah! Right the 7th. Crap... I might not have it in time.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I think I should have it by the time the foldathon starts. Which is..?










July 7th 12PM EST through July 9th 12PM EST


----------



## solidsteel144

It will be close, very close. I might just have it folding on the second day all late.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
It will be close, very close. I might just have it folding on the second day all late.









If mine gets here Tuesday (as it's supposed to), that would give me about 18 hours to determine the max folding-stable OC...don't want to be running my hardware stock


----------



## mmx+

Well, the Pentium 4 beats Z's PentD for record slowness, 1 hour 20 minutes for the first %


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, the Pentium 4 beats Z's PentD for record slowness, 1 hour 20 minutes for the first %









thats over 5 days for the WU, almost not worth it


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, the Pentium 4 beats Z's PentD for record slowness, 1 hour 20 minutes for the first %









I've had worse actually...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
thats over 5 days for the WU, almost not worth it

Yep, a whole 160 PPD









I'm hoping that if it gets smaller WUs it'll finish them in time to get bonuses, and thus get far better points (maybe even 500!)


----------



## solidsteel144

Yup, I wouldn't do any folding on a single or dual-core setup. I'd just add a powerful GPU to it and really get some points out of it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've had worse actually...


you need an upgrade, now


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you need an upgrade, now


Never! The Pent D will always Fold!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Yup, I wouldn't do any folding on a single or dual-core setup. I'd just add a powerful GPU to it and really get some points out of it.


Well, it's not my setup so no upgrading it. And a fast dual-core can be fine for SMP, I get about 1400-1800 from my laptop. While not a lot, FAH uses a mere 8w more than idle, so it runs 2/47


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you need an upgrade, now


 Not as easy.

Zodac, did you used to have your Dell model number in your sig?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Not as easy.

Zodac, did you used to have your Dell model number in your sig?


Yeah... Dimension E520.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, it's not my setup so no upgrading it. And a fast dual-core can be fine for SMP, I get about 1400-1800 from my laptop. While not a lot, FAH uses a mere 8w more than idle, so it runs 2/47










You can easily get a good 12k PPD with a slow dual-core setup and two GTS 250's. Best bang for the buck I think.
Hell, even if it just has a slow single-core CPU, you could still add a few GPU's.


----------



## Iroh

Time for the full court press. Gotta get this deneb c2 to push me past #1500 before enough lynnfield/bloomfield owners figure out they like folding.

Was missing the time off. The rig is finally FINALLY 110% stable!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iroh*


Time for the full court press. Gotta get this deneb c2 to push me past #1500 before enough lynnfield/bloomfield owners figure out they like folding.

Was missing the time off. *The rig is finally FINALLY 110% stable*!


Too stable; OC some more.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... Dimension E520.


Thank you, Zodac







The best the BIOS is known to support is the E6300, one of the stock configs. I wonder if Dell locks the CPU microcode tables as harshly as HP does...

And your motherboard has that crazy form factor







BTX should be outlawed, IMO. It's just another moneygrabbing scheme for businesses. Almost like Dell's "custom" PSU scandal, where they used the normal 24pin ATX connector, but had the pinout all different.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Thank you, Zodac







The best the BIOS is known to support is the E6300, one of the stock configs. I wonder if Dell locks the CPU microcode tables as harshly as HP does...

And your motherboard has that crazy form factor







BTX should be outlawed, IMO. It's just another moneygrabbing scheme for businesses. Almost like Dell's "custom" PSU scandal, where they used the normal 24pin ATX connector, but had the pinout all different.


I'm already aware of the crapiness of Dell (you should see the case form the number of times I've attacked it with a hammer in rage).

But this baby got me Folding... I can't just trade her in.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


You can easily get a good 12k PPD with a slow dual-core setup and two GTS 250's. Best bang for the buck I think.
Hell, even if it just has a slow single-core CPU, you could still add a few GPU's.


Yeah, even a Sempron 140 should be enough for 4 GPU clients, probably more. But I like my balance of SMP and GPU, gives points basically every update and then great points every couple updates


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yeah, even a Sempron 140 should be enough for 4 GPU clients, probably more. But I like my balance of SMP and GPU, gives points basically every update and then great points every couple updates


 nVidia GPU clients, and that would be pushing it. One 9800GX2 and one 8800gts512 (one of my other stupid triSLI experiments that failed







) were already choking for space on my E6320 (just one core, I eventully shifted their affinity, and sold off the 8800gts512).


----------



## Magus2727

The pent D is just going to be a cover and run as a remote terminal for his 128 core blade server!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


The pent D is just going to be a cover and run as a remote terminal for his 128 core blade server!!










that would be awesome


----------



## Iroh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Too stable; OC some more.










I'd love to! Except, from 3.7 to 3.8 is another 40 watts in folding. You'd cringe if you saw the linpack wattage. Figure, meh about 210-220w at the board socket. On 4 wire power. On a $90 mainboard. And to think, I did the CC at 3.84 with even MORE volts...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


The pent D is just going to be a cover and run as a remote terminal for his 128 core blade server!!










Aye... my true Folding name is InfernoDX.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Aye... my true Folding name is InfernoDX.











Let me get this right, you're a folding editor here and basically all of your points are going to another team?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Let me get this right, you're a folding editor here and basically all of your points are going to another team?

















Takes a special kind of person to pull that off. And to think.. you've all be unaware for 18 months...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Takes a special kind of person to pull that off. And to think.. you've all be unaware for 18 months...


I call shens. I refuse to believe that you've been folding under InfernoDX since 08, but zodac for a year less.

Don't push your claims too far or we might start doubting your gender again


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Takes a special kind of person to pull that off. And to think.. you've all be unaware for 18 months...


 You have been


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I call shens. I refuse to believe that you've been folding under InfernoDX since 08, but zodac for a year less.

Don't push your claims too far or we might start doubting your gender again










Takes a while to build a new identity.


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


You have been










Your sigrig Playtime is epic,how do those 4 opterons stack against i7 980X's?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce_GTX*


Your sigrig Playtime is epic,how do those 4 opterons stack against i7 980X's?


Just barely matches one at stock, lol.

Funny, but amazingly and sadly true


----------



## mmx+

So is it set up yet Archer? I want NUMBERZ!!!!1!


----------



## amstech

Folding is for the birds


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amstech*


Folding is for the birds










You want to sleep with the fishes, instead?









I just kidding


----------



## ablearcher

MOAR JUNK tawkin!

Now I just am waiting for ram...


----------



## mmx+

That looks awesome!!!!

I'm going to see if I can get my parents to let me fold on their desktop, a 2.33ghz C2D that's on all day


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 









MOAR JUNK tawkin!

Now I just am waiting for ram...









You got it wrong, I'm waiting for some ram and for you to ship it!

And yes, it looks awesome, needs a bit of watercooling...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That looks awesome!!!!

I'm going to see if I can get my parents to let me fold on their desktop, a 2.33ghz C2D that's on all day

Thank you









I hope you get permission, lol. Don't forget, if you intent to bigadv, explain that to them.... especially the priming part.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
You got it wrong, I'm waiting for some ram and for you to ship it!

And yes, it looks awesome, needs a bit of watercooling...









Hey!
















I only have one CPU WC block... and it doesn't have the unusual Socket F 1207 mount.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Thank you









I hope you get permission, lol. Don't forget, if you intent to bigadv, explain that to them.... especially the priming part.

Yeah, of course I'll get permission









I'm going to wait for some more bigadv on Windows results, and if they're positive I'll explain that I want to start folding a couple days early so I can get a WU timed for the competition....I think there's a decent chance they'll say yes


----------



## zodac

Anyone here Folding on an x6 and an i7?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Anyone here Folding on an x6 and an i7?


Yes, why do you ask?


----------



## SgtHop

Not I, Z.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Yes, why do you ask?


Just curious... no secret plans here...


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Anyone here Folding on an x6 and an i7?


Yep. Just got the X6 yesterday.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Just curious... no secret plans here...










Its OK you can trust me with ALL your secrets. I promise I won't tell anyone.....well maybe just a few people.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Its OK you can trust me with ALL your secrets. I promise I won't tell anyone.....well maybe just a few people.










Hmm... you seem trust-worthy enough.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmm... you seem trust-worthy enough.


That's the appearance we all like to maintain


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That's the appearance we all like to maintain









Shut up dude, nobody needs to know that.

I MEAN.

Of course we are. We're the most trust worthy people there are. Don't listen to this dude, he doesn't know what he's on about.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That's the appearance we all like to maintain









Now you've done it, you told everyone our secret


----------



## solidsteel144

Well this is embarrassing... I had my E6600 and Pentium D both lapped a long time ago and I just had them stored without a label. Recently I installed what I thought was a E6600 and a few days later found out it was actually the Pentium D installed.


----------



## LiLChris

So i get home and check EOC, and i see this...










All i want to say is *GO* *CANES*!!!
Should have passed you by the time i wake up.









No idea who you are though...lol


----------



## JWellington

This is my sig rig when I leave it on overnight; I hope to increase my OC on my CPU a little further to 4.4 and see where that gets me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
Well this is embarrassing... I had my E6600 and Pentium D both lapped a long time ago and I just had them stored without a label. Recently I installed what I thought was a E6600 and a few days later found out it was actually the Pentium D installed.









Awesomesauce.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
Well this is embarrassing... I had my E6600 and Pentium D both lapped a long time ago and I just had them stored without a label. Recently I installed what I thought was a E6600 and a few days later found out it was actually the Pentium D installed.









And we all know how well those fold








Almost as good as my Pent4









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JWellington* 
This is my sig rig when I leave it on overnight; I hope to increase my OC on my CPU a little further to 4.4 and see where that gets me.










Nice! That's great points, especially from the 480s!


----------



## JWellington

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


And we all know how well those fold








Almost as good as my Pent4









Nice! That's great points, especially from the 480s!


Sigh....once upon a time my i7 netted me 20k ppd with SMP 8; now no longer, as you can see.


----------



## Magus2727

BLAH!!!! I now only have folding again.... I beat ME2 last night... guess I could start again...

Any good PC Games that allow for stoping points every 15-20 min?

Guess I will just have to work on OC my computer more...


----------



## markt

I got started with windows bigadv today, see how it goes..I think it'll be better cause you lose less smp units during a power failure where linux bigadv you almost always lose your wu. My second i7 will be doing it as soon as it finishes a 6701.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I got started with windows bigadv today, see how it goes..I think it'll be better cause you lose less smp units during a power failure where linux bigadv you almost always lose your wu. My second i7 will be doing it as soon as it finishes a 6701.

I started a bigadv unit and realized about 27 percent in that I was not going to make the deadline. Or just barely, I do not remember which. Either way I can't leave my computer on and folding for over 3 days straight. I must play league of legends!


----------



## zodac

Hey, when you guys monitor a VMware in HFM, what do you get under "Client Type"?

'SMP', or does it actually say 'VMware'?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, when you guys monitor a VMware in HFM, what do you get under "Client Type"?

'SMP', or does it actually say 'VMware'?


it says "why are you using vmware? -bigadv is available for windows now"


----------



## zodac

Unhelpful.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Unhelpful.










haha, just dont understand why it would matter/why anyone would still be using vmware


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, when you guys monitor a VMware in HFM, what do you get under "Client Type"?

'SMP', or does it actually say 'VMware'?


It says SMP.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


haha, just dont understand why it would matter/why anyone would still be using vmware


• Linux normally gets core updates before Windows.
• If a2 -bigadv WUs become available again, they give higher PPD than a3. And you can only get them on Windows through a VMware.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBalll*


It says SMP.


Thank you.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


• Linux normally gets core updates before Windows.
• If a2 -bigadv WUs become available again, they give higher PPD than a3. And you can only get them on Windows through a VMware.


I doubt theyll revert to a2, but why would it matter how HFM displays it


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I doubt theyll revert to a2, but why would it matter how HFM displays it


Writing an update to the guide, and I wasn't sure whether HFM read it as SMP, or actually recognised it was through a VMware.


----------



## LiLChris

#22 top producer, almost there.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I doubt theyll revert to a2, but why would it matter how HFM displays it

I guess it annoys people? Like how GPU3 wasnt showing correct names on HFM before.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
BLAH!!!! I now only have folding again.... I beat ME2 last night... guess I could start again...

Any good PC Games that allow for stoping points every 15-20 min?

Since im in a rush to 1million, i only play 1-2 hours a day which doesnt mess up my SMP. Unless its a 6701 then i get like 45mins. Lmao.

Been playing quick TF2, L4D2 matches. And now i got Torchlight.


----------



## solidsteel144

I halted gaming altogether, darn you [email protected]!!!


----------



## JWellington

I am going to replay Mass Effect 1 and finally start Mass Effect 2; it is going to be a joy!
Then I want to replay all the STALKER games. My PC can fold when I'm not home; I don't game as much as I used to so i am definately taking advantage of this weekend :-D


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JWellington* 
I am going to replay Mass Effect 1 and finally start Mass Effect 2; it is going to be a joy!
Then I want to replay all the STALKER games. My PC can fold when I'm not home; I don't game as much as I used to so i am definately taking advantage of this weekend :-D

Mass Effect 2 was awesome!








I can't wait for the 3rd one to come out.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Been playing quick TF2, L4D2 matches. And now i got Torchlight.


I've been playing League of Legends almost exclusively, up until the other night when I got dirt2 from steam then proceeded to play 4 hours straight.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

y'all need to discover xbox 360...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


y'all need to discover xbox 360...


Gross, consoles.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Gross, consoles.


i personally like PC gaming more but I play mw2 and BFBC2 on xbox cuz that what my friends play on. and my friends buy tons of xbox games and i borrow them rather than buying my own


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i personally like PC gaming more but I play mw2 and BFBC2 on xbox cuz that what my friends play on. and my friends buy tons of xbox games and i borrow them rather than buying my own


Ya I am totally biased. Most likely because I completely SUCK with a controller. I can't do crap without a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Ya I am totally biased. Most likely because I completely SUCK with a controller. I can't do crap without a mouse and keyboard.


im the exact oposite


----------



## mmx+

Well, there's a decent chance that I'll be taking the P4 offline today









Why is this good, you ask? Well, if I do, a C2D rig is coming online in it's place


----------



## Magus2727

what is all this crazy? you talk about not having your sig rig on but you keep on having new computers? I just find it odd... are these at your house or is this your friend that your making his parents pay the bill?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


what is all this crazy? you talk about not having your sig rig on but you keep on having new computers? I just find it odd... are these at your house or is this your friend that your making his parents pay the bill?










the C2D is his parent and he is making his friends parent pay the bill for the rest


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, there's a decent chance that I'll be taking the P4 offline today









Why is this good, you ask? Well, if I do, a C2D rig is coming online in it's place










Hawt. You should lend the p4 to zodac, It'll double her PPD! (hehehehe)


----------



## Magus2727

what is the AMD Equiv of the Pent D that Zodac Has?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


what is the AMD Equiv of the Pent D that Zodac Has?


edit: actually probably a low clocked athlon 64 X2


----------



## Magus2727

wow... my last system was old then.. so a single core Athlon 64 +3400 would be a P4?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


wow... my last system was old then.. so a single core Athlon 64 +3400 would be a P4?


Ya, they are from the same generation.

EDIT: That was back when AMD was rocking the performance crown (in games at least)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


wow... my last system was old then.. so a single core Athlon 64 +3400 would be a P4?


Athlon 64's were better than P4's because AMD took 12 steps per clock cycle while Intel took 31 steps per clock cycle


----------



## Magus2727

That is what I had up untill January of this year... built it back in 2005... with good old DDR memory and and when Sata 1st gen just came out... it was onlt 1.5 Gbps on the first gen...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Athlon 64's were better than P4's because AMD took 12 steps per clock cycle while Intel took 31 steps per clock cycle


Well something like that. There was a really really good article written on xbitlabs several years back that delved into great technical detail about why the Pentium 4 performed so poorly relative to it's clock speed. Quite a long article but worth the read.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu...ay/replay.html


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


That is what I had up untill January of this year... built it back in 2005... with good old DDR memory and and when Sata 1st gen just came out... it was onlt 1.5 Gbps on the first gen...


the 1.5Gbps was plenty though, even today only SSD's could max that out and i was running an Athlon 64 til last summer, with DDR....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


the 1.5Gbps was plenty though, even today only SSD's could max that out and i was running an Athlon 64 til last summer, with DDR....


True, but Sata 3Gbps brought Native Command Queuing and all that extra fun stuff.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


True, but Sata 3Gbps brought Native Command Queuing and all that extra fun stuff.


yes but the extra bandwidth was unnecessary, at this point 3.0Gbps is just becoming necessary (thanks to SSD's)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
True, but Sata 3Gbps brought Native Command Queuing and all that extra fun stuff.

It ws already present in products before SATA 3GBs appeared, but it wasn't a requirement, nor was it widespread. It was mostly because first gen SATA products normally were PATA designs that were using a bridge chip (sort of like the first gen PCIe-->AGP bridge chips on graphics cards), that didn't have support for many of the advanced functionality of SATA, such as NCQ.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
what is all this crazy? you talk about not having your sig rig on but you keep on having new computers? I just find it odd... are these at your house or is this your friend that your making his parents pay the bill?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
the C2D is his parent and he is making his friends parent pay the bill for the rest

Actually, this P4 is at work, and the C2D that I would be running is also at work. They have a ton of systems ranging from Pentium II to Core 2 and I've been told I can fold on one of them (for now). Actually the only system that any of my friends are folding on for me now is the Q6600, maxhudson decided to fold for me on his X4 and 9800GT


----------



## Magus2727

is that the one that the 270 your buying is going in?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


is that the one that the 270 your buying is going in?


Actually it's a 250 I'm buying. I'll run the 250 in my rig for the duration of the Foldathon, but then I'm loaning it to my friend, I've told him he's welcome to game on whenever he wants, but in exchange he folds on it when he's not using the computer. Win/Win for both of us because he currently has a 9600GT


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Actually it's a 250 I'm buying. I'll run the 250 in my rig for the duration of the Foldathon, but then I'm loaning it to my friend, I've told him he's welcome to game on whenever he wants, but in exchange he folds on it when he's not using the computer. Win/Win for both of us because he currently has a 9600GT


I tried to pull that off with my dad, but he always shuts down the computer.


----------



## Magus2727

i think you can have the BIOS auto turn on given a specific time. so if he turns it off at night have it auto power up and run and you could even get it to auto turn off i imagin in the morning... sneeky but can be done...


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


i think you can have the BIOS auto turn on given a specific time. so if he turns it off at night have it auto power up and run and you could even get it to auto turn off i imagin in the morning... sneeky but can be done...


Turn the fan speeds down and unplug the power indicator lights. Hmm...


----------



## Magus2727

where is the PC and where do they sleep? is it that close for your parents to hear it? Get an H50 or swiftec water cool kit (self contained) and that would allow you to run it supper quite. while still getting rid of the heat...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I tried to pull that off with my dad, but he always shuts down the computer.


Well, my friend basically never turns off his computer, only when they're out of town for more than 2 days

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


where is the PC and where do they sleep? is it that close for your parents to hear it? Get an H50 or swiftec water cool kit (self contained) and that would allow you to run it supper quite. while still getting rid of the heat...


I don't support deception, regardless of the cause (even if it is something like FAH). Best just to fold when yo have permission


----------



## Magus2727

he never said any thing about permission... just that he turns it off. if there are rules for not having it on then yes dont turn it on... but if its just that he turns it off at night after you gone or asleep... but then I know one insane family that the braker box was in the parents room... and they had the house wired such that all the computers and tv and such were on a few brakers and they would cut all power to them when they went to bed.... that family is a little on the odd side...


----------



## solidsteel144

My dad tends to use the computer for a couple of hours a day (youtube) and I get a few work units out of his computer here and there. His computer is in his room, so tricking him would not work and nor do I intend to.









I'm fairly happy with my folding rigs and kind of pissed off that the main glass microwave plate broke because the damn popcorn somehow burned. Anyways!


----------



## ablearcher

2C error on my TYAN's mobo









2Ch - Needs ram









Now where is my stinkin' ram?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

This is going to be a good day for me. I think this will end up being my first 75k day. A milestone that I hope to keep improving on in the near future.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
This is going to be a good day for me. I think this will end up being my first 75k day. A milestone that I hope to keep improving on in the near future.

75k is good ppd, on to 100k? I know that's how it goes for me. I'm wanting to break 200k every day soon, that's my goal. Then 300...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yeah that's what I'm going to be shooting for in the next couple of months. Especially with the change to the team competition so I can keep my GPU card on my main folding name that will help a lot. 100k average is my next big goal. Luckily I have a K9A2 and a dual core currently not in use, just need to get a few GPU's to fill in the gaps there, possibly Fermi's in there.

And my 1000th post.


----------



## markt

i7's made it possible to get that kind of ppd with alot less machines.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


i7's made it possible to get that kind of ppd with alot less machines.


 yeah, though we have yet to see how A3 bigadv turns out, as it's definately getting less ppd vs older A2 (which has been completely phased out, according to posts from the Folding Forums).


----------



## Erick Silver

Woot! I am getting there! I want my Foldin Postbit dagnabbit!

Having my sig rig down for a month has set me back. I am now trying to catch back up to myself. 2nd rig is folding.(Check my Systems for details) It ain't much. But at least a Dual Core. Got 2x2GB Ballistix 1066MHz coming for the sig rig. Gonna transfer RAM over when I gets it! I don't have fancy i7's or quads. But I will fold for everything I gots!


----------



## JWellington

That's the spirit!


----------



## mmx+

Well, the C2D pulled another P6701, so it should be done early Monday morning. I'm don't know if it pulled bonuses for the last one, I got almost 7k points at the 6AM update, but that could have also been from a P6701 on the C2Q


----------



## markt

Anyone else getting non-bigadv wu's on the bigadv vm?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Anyone else getting non-bigadv wu's on the bigadv vm?

Linux won't get bigadv WUs ATM. Stanford had an issue with stability of bigadv on Linux, so they've disabled that for now. Follow Z's guide for the standard Windows SMP client, and add the -bigadv flag after -smp, and it will get bigadv WUs









(and use _far_ less memory)


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Woot! I am getting there! I want my Foldin Postbit dagnabbit!

Having my sig rig down for a month has set me back. I am now trying to catch back up to myself. 2nd rig is folding.(Check my Systems for details) It ain't much. But at least a Dual Core. Got 2x2GB Ballistix 1066MHz coming for the sig rig. Gonna transfer RAM over when I gets it! I don't have fancy i7's or quads. But I will fold for everything I gots!


You should snag a GT 240 for your folding rig. you should be able to pull 4k PPD from it and it doesn't use a lot of power. It is also tiny and can be had on the cheap.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


You should snag a GT 240 for your folding rig. you should be able to pull 4k PPD from it and it doesn't use a lot of power. It is also tiny and can be had on the cheap.


Cash flow is a major issue. That and I need to replace a few fans. Lost 2x 120mm fans in a week in my sig rig, that and need to get more RAM for sig rig too. GPU gonna have to wait. Beside. I am not sure I would put GT 240 into Folding rig as there is a temperatue instabilty on that AMD Proc. One core running at 80c+ the other at arond 65c+


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I have an extra PCI-e slot in my 2nd rig so I just ordered a GTS250


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just added one GT240 and its giving me a solid 5k


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I wish it was a bit cooler in here, cpu was at 74c at 5pm, so I stopped the smp. Gpu is still folding, maxing out at 70c with 80% fan speed.

Ambient is about 30c


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I have an extra PCI-e slot in my 2nd rig so I just ordered a GTS250









Nice, what one? I picked up the MSI Twin Frozr


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Got this one EVGA GeForce GTS 250 512MB


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Got this one EVGA GeForce GTS 250 512MB


Yay for rear exhaust


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Got this one EVGA GeForce GTS 250 512MB


Nice card









The only thing I don't like about the Twin Frozr is it exhausts most of the heat into the case









The P4HT is now all of 35% done with it's P6701


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Got this one EVGA GeForce GTS 250 512MB


I would of recommended this one:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16814130339 since it is the exact same card, but includes eVGA's lifetime warranty.


----------



## mmx+

Well, my GTS250 didn't get shipped until today, so I'm not going to get it until after the Foldathon (supposed to arrive next Friday)


----------



## LiLChris

20k till 1 million woot!

And Top 21 producer and 1000 WU's.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, my GTS250 didn't get shipped until today, so I'm not going to get it until after the Foldathon (supposed to arrive next Friday)

















I know your pain.








At least you are not alone.


----------



## JWellington

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


20k till 1 million woot!

And Top 21 producer and 1000 WU's.










Wow congrats! I hope to be there in another month or less.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, my GTS250 didn't get shipped until today, so I'm not going to get it until after the Foldathon (supposed to arrive next Friday)

















I know.My X58 board wont be in till tuesday.Which means a mobo swap and raid install on mine,a mobo swap of my old mobo in my wifes rig.While on mine I will be adding 2 extra gpu's.Sounds like an all nighter.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
I know your pain.








At least you are not alone.









That's when you're GTX275's coming, right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
I know.My X58 board wont be in till tuesday.Which means a mobo swap and raid install on mine,a mobo swap of my old mobo in my wifes rig.While on mine I will be adding 2 extra gpu's.Sounds like an all nighter.

Well, I'd be happy even if it came Wednesday, UPS usually delivers at noon here so I'd get it up and folding right as the competition starts. But as it it's not coming until it's over, which makes me sad









EDIT: I jumped ahead of JWellington again at the last update


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's when you're GTX275's coming, right?

Well, I'd be happy even if it came Wednesday, UPS usually delivers at noon here so I'd get it up and folding right as the competition starts. But as it it's not coming until it's over, which makes me sad









EDIT: I jumped ahead of JWellington again at the last update










UPS dosen't get to my house until 4:00. At least I got my x6 three days ago, so it's ready for the Fold-A-Thon.


----------



## ducrider

I did get my new to me 8800's in yesterday.I just got one up and running putting out 5.1k right now.I guess when my new psu gets in tomorrow I will put it in my sons rig and add the other 8800 to his with a 9500gt that got removed for the 8800.If my X58 was in then it would not be such a pain.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


UPS dosen't get to my house until 4:00. At least I got my x6 three days ago, so it's ready for the Fold-A-Thon.


Once UPS got here at like 9, it wasn't even a holiday or anything









At least I'll still have various quads for the Foldathon, so I won't be all out of luck


----------



## zodac

59 mins since someone posted in the Folding section... this calls for a quick *BUMP*!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


59 mins since someone posted in the Folding section... this calls for a quick *BUMP*!












I'm just sulking because my card isn't going to be here in time for the Foldathon


----------



## zodac

I'm sulking because my card might not be alive by the Foldathon.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm sulking because my card might not be alive by the Foldathon.










Maybe stop folding on it until then?
I was counting on 6.5k PPD more from the 250, but it looks like it won't be here until Friday (although I'm hoping that UPS may deliver early, sometimes they do)


----------



## zodac

Already have; it hasn't been Folding all day.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Already have; it hasn't been Folding all day.









Oh









What's wrong with it? Plans for replacement?


----------



## zodac

No plans... I figure I'll keep it going, and when it finally does die, then I decide what I'm going to do.

I'm quite lackadaisical.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

MY new GTS250 shipped today so I should get it Monday. That's plenty of time to get it ready for the foldathon


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
MY new GTS250 shipped today so I should get it Monday. That's plenty of time to get it ready for the foldathon









Lucky









Why does UPS have to take a week to get me something









@Z: Maybe hop on the GTS250 bandwagon?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
_*MY*_ new GTS250 shipped today so I should get it Monday.

_Love_ the arrogance and complete disregard for mmx's feelings. Nicely done.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
@Z: Maybe hop on the GTS250 bandwagon?

Dual slot... nah, it'll either be another 9800GT (maybe something *worse*), or I wait until I have enough cash to actually upgrade properly.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_Love_ the arrogance and complete disregard for mmx's feelings. Nicely done.


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Dual slot... nah, it'll either be another 9800GT (maybe something *worse*), or I wait until I have enough cash to actually upgrade properly.

Well, an 8800GT/9800GT would always be nice. Or a GTX260 single slot


----------



## markt

I don't normally have a defeatist's attitude but the editors are going to lose. badly. Linux bigadv=worthless and we are the only one's NOT upgrading our ppd.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, an 8800GT/9800GT would always be nice. *Or a GTX260 single slot*









It would take a miracle to find one of those around here.

Or a thorough Google search, but most likely divine intervention.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I don't normally have a defeatist's attitude but the editors are going to lose. badly. Linux bigadv=worthless and we are the only one's NOT upgrading our ppd.

Ahh... but wasn't the point of making an Editor's team to throw down the gauntlet? To encourage people to increase PPD to beat us?

Sure... our pride takes a hit... but OCN's PPD goes through the roof.









Besides... we'll win.

OCN Folders







Folding Editors

Rest of OCN


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I don't normally have a defeatist's attitude but the editors are going to lose. badly. Linux bigadv=worthless and we are the only one's NOT upgrading our ppd.

There's still time to upgrade your PPD







Don't rule yourselves out until you see at least one day of results first









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 


















(isn't it amazing what can happen to my feelings this quickly?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It would take a miracle to find one of those around here.

Or a thorough Google search, but most likely divine intervention.

Well, good luck with whatever you choose, I loved my 8800GT, best designed card I've ever had


----------



## Erick Silver

I would like to take a moment to remind those of us getting shipping to or from the United States that the USPS will not be running on Sat, Sun or Mon. I do not even know if they were running today. Its a Holiday! Enjoy the misery of it all! MMMUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I would like to take a moment to remind those of us getting shipping to or from the United States that the USPS will not be running on Sat, Sun or Mon. I do not even know if they were running today. Its a Holiday! Enjoy the misery of it all! MMMUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


That might explain it








Wish it could just be _any_ other weekend so I could get my damn card


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*










(isn't it amazing what can happen to my feelings this quickly?)


Not at all; I frequently go from incredible dislike to warm affection very quickly... sometimes even in the same post.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_Love_ the arrogance and complete disregard for mmx's feelings. Nicely done.










My intent would never be to hurt anyone's feelings, especially I fine member like mmx.








Did I mention that I was going to get my GTS250 before mmx does?


----------



## sks72

Hey zodac have you looked at a GT 240? They are single slot and put out ~4.5-5.5K PPD when overclocked.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


My intent would never be to hurt anyone's feelings, especially I fine member like mmx.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


*Did I mention that I was going to get my GTS250 before mmx does?*

















Maybe








Maybe I'll just have to go to TD/CompUSA and get another GTS250 so I can get mine first


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


My intent would never be to hurt anyone's feelings, especially I fine member like mmx.








Did I mention that I was going to get my GTS250 before mmx does?

















Slight contradiction perhaps?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


Hey zodac have you looked at a GT 240? They are single slot and put out ~4.5-5.5K PPD when overclocked.


Yeah... that's always an option too; same PPD as the 9800GT...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe








Maybe I'll just have to go to TD/CompUSA and get another GTS250 so I can get mine first

















Good idea.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... that's always an option too; same PPD as the 9800GT...










Which is odd considering that the 9800GT has 16 more shaders









My 8800GT got about 1.5k PPD more than my 96SP 9600GSO @ the same shader clocks. Maybe nVidia has improved something about the shaders in the 240 vs the GSO?
EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Good idea.










But then what would I _do_ with it after the Foldathon? I'm already going to be out of PCIe slots in my friends' computers, so it would have to go idle


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


But then what would I _do_ with it after the Foldathon? I'm already going to be out of PCIe slots in my friends' computers, so it would have to go idle










Get more friends with free PCIe slots.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Get more friends with free PCIe slots.











That was a lot of help








Most of my friends don't want me messing with their computers









Or maybe wait and get a better card when I'm able to fold again


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That was a lot of help










When am I ever any help? I'm just here to keep the female Staff numbers respectable.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm just here to keep the female Staff numbers respectable.










Hows that working out for ya?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


When am I ever any help? I'm just here to keep the female Staff numbers respectable.










Well, you got me started folding, which was clearly helpful since I'm past 600k points now. If it wasn't for your guides I'd probably still be BOINCing, so you can write that down as one success









_And_ you convinced me to get the i7 to boost my PPD


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Hows that working out for ya?










Not well... people don't seem to take me seriously...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, you got me started folding, which was clearly helpful since I'm past 600k points now. If it wasn't for your guides I'd probably still be BOINCing, so you can write that down as one success









_And_ you convinced me to get the i7 to boost my PPD










Jedi mind tricks... I don't consider them fair play though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not well... people don't seem to take me seriously...


People might take you more seriously if you were more helpful and less sarcastic









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Jedi mind tricks... I don't consider them fair play though.










The ends justified the means. I'd say it was worth it for you


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


People might take you more seriously if you were more helpful and less sarcastic









The ends justified the means. I'd say it was worth it for you










So much truth in these statements...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So much truth in these statements...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Jedi mind tricks... I don't consider them fair play though.










Yet you still use them...

by the way, don't they only work on the weak minded?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Yet you still use them...

by the way, *don't they only work on the weak minded?*


























And what are you trying to imply with this?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
When am I ever any help? I'm just here to keep the female Staff numbers respectable.









Never, and you can't bring the female staff numbers up if you're not a girl, which is a possibility.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Not well... people don't seem to take me seriously...

probably cuz you're pretending to be a girl


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Yet you still use them...

by the way, don't they only work on the weak minded?

By "fair play", I mean when mmx was saying I was helpful. I'm not helpful if I cheat,









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 























And what are you trying to imply with this?









That I'm better in every possible way smarter than you.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
By "fair play", I mean when mmx was saying I was helpful. I'm not helpful if I cheat,









Well I don't think you were exactly cheating with the guides









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That I'm better in every possible way smarter than you.

Now I'm back to being







with you


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well I don't think you were exactly cheating with the guides









Suuuure......









I certainly didn't copy it from another site...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Now I'm back to being







with you


----------



## solidsteel144

It's a good thing I just rewrite what the guides say.


----------



## mmx+

I made those choices of my own free will


----------



## zodac

Which choices?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 







I made those choices of my own free will









Little late... was the thought repressed by an outside _force_?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Which choices?

The choice to start folding, to get the i7, and to get the GTS250
In short, all of the ones you claim to have influenced


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Never, and you can't bring the female staff numbers up if you're not a girl, which is a possibility.....

Missed this post, but felt obliged to come back to it.

I submit to you, that even if I'm not a girl, if a sufficient number of OCN members _believe_ I'm a girl, and feel I do a good job as Editor, then I have in fact increased the number of respectable female Staff members (in the minds of those members) by one.

So really, *in this context*, whether I'm male/female doesn't actually matter.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
The choice to start folding, to get the i7, and to get the GTS250
In short, all of the ones you claim to have influenced









Yes... continue to delude yourself my friend... it makes things _much_ simpler.


----------



## solidsteel144

I knew it!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Missed this post, but felt obliged to come back to it.

I submit to you, that even if I'm not a girl, if a sufficient number of OCN members _believe_ I'm a girl, and feel I do a good job as Editor, then I have in fact increased the number of respectable female Staff members (in the minds of those members) by one.

So really, *in this context*, whether I'm male/female doesn't actually matter.










But are you a HOT female? That is the important thing.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
But are you a HOT female? That is the important thing.

I got your...

nvm._
_


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
I knew it!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
But are you a HOT female? That is the important thing.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I got your...

nvm.

See first reponse.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yes... continue to delude yourself my friend... it makes things _much_ simpler.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
But are you a HOT female? That is the important thing.

Now to make room in my sig for more quotes


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
See first reponse.

See Avatar?


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
See Avatar?









Lettering ruins it. Yeah...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 









Now to make room in my sig for more quotes









Spoiler tags.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
See Avatar?









He said "I've", not "I".

There's the door.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Spoiler tags.









Yeah, I figured that out









I can't *ever* get rid of that quote about you


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
He said "I've", not "I".

There's the door. :handmissing:

And I played around with it.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
And I played around with it.

With what..?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
With what..?









His phrase


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
His phrase









Oh... I knew that!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
*His* phrase



















It's as if you do this on purpose...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











It's as if you do this on purpose...


 Yeah, you would know...

right?


----------



## zodac

Are you implying I am somewhat similar to a _troll_? How dare you.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Are you implying I am somewhat similar to a _troll_? How dare you.


 I already have, several times over. I'm surprised you never figured it out.


----------



## zodac

How insulting.

I'm a _complete_ troll, thank you very much.

"Somewhat similar".... argh!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


How insulting.

I'm a _complete_ troll, thank you very much.

"Somewhat similar".... argh!










 Angst. It will pass.... I think.


----------



## solidsteel144

Now a breeze of more than 2 minute silence is upon us...









Edit: or not...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Angst. It will pass.... I think.


It's disgust... not angst...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


How insulting.

I'm a _complete_ troll, thank you very much.

"Somewhat similar".... argh!










Well in that case I'll report you for the mods to deal with. Trolling is, if I remember correctly, in essence outlawed by the ToS


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


How insulting.

I'm a _complete_ troll, thank you very much.

"Somewhat similar".... argh!










Just ice some bros!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's disgust... not angst...


 In yourself? Then in that case, I will help you









Though I am not a very good plastic surgeon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well in that case I'll report you for the mods to deal with. Trolling is, if I remember correctly, in essence outlawed by the ToS










 I have... lol. Angry PMs may have been recieved.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Just ice some bros!


 To ice somebody may also mean to kill a cop, btw. It's kind of wierd.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


To ice somebody may also mean to kill a cop, btw. It's kind of wierd.


I thought it was to put a whole bunch of frosting on someone. 
Sigh...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well in that case I'll report you for the mods to deal with. Trolling is, if I remember correctly, in essence outlawed by the ToS










You are incorrect. Trolling is outlawed entirely.. not simply in essence.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Just ice some bros!


There was a time when you were more eloquent with your words...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


To ice somebody may also mean to kill a cop, btw. It's kind of wierd.










YouTube- Bros Icing Bros: A How-to Documentary


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


I thought it was to put a whole bunch of frosting on someone. 
Sigh...


 Yeah, did you ever live in NE? Crazy... only surpassed by NorCal and Idaho


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You are incorrect. Trolling is outlawed entirely.. not simply in essence.


Ah, I didn't remember that the word "troll" was actually mentioned in the ToS, just disruptive conduct.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Ah, I didn't remember that the word "troll" was actually mentioned in the ToS, just disruptive conduct.


Define 'troll'.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Define 'troll'.


If you have to define it... then you lose automatically


----------



## zodac

Sshhhh.... debating here...

You're ruining my game plan!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Define 'troll'.


OMG! Sparkles! <-- sole definition.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Define 'troll'.


That would be by definition you









EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


OMG! Sparkles! <-- sole definition.


Exactly!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


OMG! Sparkles! <-- sole definition.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That would be by definition you










And it seems I have made my mark on the Folding section.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And it seems I have made my mark on the Folding section.










Well, certain animals mark their territory by...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Well, certain animals mark their territory by...










So... you agree?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So... you agree?










That you have sucessfully _____ on the OCN Care section, and destroyed its namesake?

YesSIR!~


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


That you have sucessfully _____d the OCN Care section, and destroyed its namesake?

YesSIR!~










I left the kiva.org section alone... I _believe_ in that.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I left the kiva.org section alone... I _believe_ in that.










Yes, all the (lack) of money you have submitted.

I have done a 15usd microloan out, before. I still haven't gotten it back (more like I never checked it again).


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sshhhh.... debating here...

You're ruining my game plan!


This is a game?

Trolling is an art... not a sport


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I left the kiva.org section alone... I _believe_ in that.










So you're saying that you don't believe in folding?









Blasphemy!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


This is a game?

Trolling is an art... not a sport










Not really. On [H], it's child's play.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So you're saying that you don't believe in folding?









Blasphemy!


He is a Folding Editor. Like a portable kind. Not much else.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


This is a game?

Trolling is an art... not a sport










Well... _you_ would know.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


He is a Folding Editor. Like a portable kind. Not much else.


Exactly... you know those Fold up chairs? The ones that can go anywhere? Like that.

Picture in case you _don't_ know them:


----------



## ablearcher

Stinking dirtbag of eBay. "One business day after puchase"

I had to send a flipin' email before he shipped... 5 days later









Not only that, he chose Parcel Post. On Today... which means I will be lucky to get it from PA before the Foldathon starts.


----------



## ablearcher

What!?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Not really. On [H], it's child's play.


Why do you think kids are so good at art?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well... _you_ would know.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Stinking dirtbag of eBay. "One business day after puchase"

I had to send a flipin' email before he shipped... 5 days later









Not only that, he chose Parcel Post. On Today... which means I will be lucky to get it from PA before the Foldathon starts.


I feel your pain.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I feel your pain.










Okay, now I have to edit an earlier post...

Into oblivion.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Okay, now I have to edit an earlier post...

Into oblivion.


Yeah... but I saw the original.

So you know what? I take back my comfoting words.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... but I saw the original.

So you know what? I take back my comfoting words.


 I will retract my... from your back.

Assuming the seat can be called as such.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I will retract my... from your back.

Assuming the seat can be called as such.


I don't think anyone will mind.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I feel your pain.










As do I. I guess I can't really complain since I haven't paid for the card yet, but I still wanted it for the Foldathon


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't think anyone will mind.


Especially my chair... which is slowly getting self aware.

*DOWN boy!*
*whacks* *smacks*

*SLAM!*

okay Zodac, I'll be back, my chair is giving me fire, I gotta retreat to the bunker.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


As do I. I guess I can't really complain since I haven't paid for the card yet, but I still wanted it for the Foldathon


Shh! Don't interrupt their little game.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Especially my chair... which is slowly getting self aware.

*DOWN boy!*
*whacks* *smacks*

*SLAM!*

okay Zodac, I'll be back, my chair is giving me fire, I gotta retreat to the bunker.


I won't be... just passed 6 so I'm going to bed.

No.. 6 isn't a wierd time to go to sleep. Stop saying that.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I won't be... just passed 6 so I'm going to bed.

No.. 6 isn't a wierd time to go to sleep. Stop saying that.


Just add two more and you'll get what I mean. Damn area.


----------



## SgtHop

Silly foreigners. Having to stay awake to odd hours of the night so they can talk to us _superior_ Americans.

lolol


----------



## Finrond

Quote:

I won't be... just passed 6 so I'm going to bed.

No.. 6 isn't a wierd time to go to sleep. Stop saying that.
I hope she/he/it meant 6 AM?

otherwise it WOULD be a weird time to go to bed.


----------



## Erick Silver

That depends. I go to bed at 6pm because I have to be to work at 11pm. That gives me a 3 hour nap before work. So 6pm is normal for me


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Silly foreigners. Having to stay awake to odd hours of the night so they can talk to us _superior_ Americans.

lolol


Hardly; more lke you were all keeping me awake all night because _you_ needed to talk to _me_.

Plebeians.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


I hope she/he/it meant 6 AM?

otherwise it WOULD be a weird time to go to bed.


She did.


----------



## SgtHop

How droll.

I don't recall you having to stay awake, there are other people to help. I think it's _you_ that's infatuated with _us_.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


How droll.

I don't recall you having to stay awake, there are other people to help. I think it's _you_ that's infatuated with _us_.


I have a duty to this team... and I go above and beyond that duty.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I have a duty to this team... and I go above and beyond that duty.


you would if you were actually helpful with your long hours, but you just troll....


----------



## SgtHop

Balance knows what really goes on, see? You just love us Americans, and you always want to talk to us.


----------



## markt

How many i7's does louze001 have? 4? Us editors lost the foldathon before we even started....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


How many i7's does louze001 have? 4? Us editors lost the foldathon before we even started....


Magus2727 has 10





















And Tazi has 50k PPD in GTX480s


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


How many i7's does louze001 have? 4? Us editors lost the foldathon before we even started....


Looks like 4 i7's based on today's points alone. That's a lot of PPD


----------



## markt

I think we need a couple more editors....


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I think we need a couple more editors....


Maybe a GPU folding editor?








Yep... Just my specialty.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I think we need a couple more editors....


I'm sure you editors have a few "tricks" up your sleeves







.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I think we need a couple more editors....


But you're only allowed 4 people per team, you'd need 2 editor teams then


----------



## solidsteel144

They could always extend a team max member number to 5 or 6.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


They could always extend a team max member number to 5 or 6.












Wow, louze has over a quarter-million points today







That's about 10 days of my setup at full force


----------



## markt

I've hit 260k and 299k on my 2 best days but the other editors don't have any secret weapons that I know of so we're getting spanked, no question.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I've hit 260k and 299k on my 2 best days but the other editors don't have any secret weapons that I know of so we're getting spanked, no question.


My best day was about 38k, I figure that 30k days shouldn't really be too hard. I figure that Infineon probably isn't going to win (whatever team Louze is part of probably will), but I'm still very excited.

Pessimism doesn't get you anywhere


----------



## solidsteel144

Yay, I feel like a spartan now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Yay, I feel like a spartan now.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


My best day was about 38k, I figure that 30k days shouldn't really be too hard. I figure that Infineon probably isn't going to win (whatever team Louze is part of probably will), but I'm still very excited.

Pessimism doesn't get you anywhere










But numbers don't lie. I actually hope one of us has a trick cooking but it's not me. I can't upgrade til mid to late july.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


But numbers don't lie. I actually hope one of us has a trick cooking but it's not me. I can't upgrade til mid to late july.


My current estimate for our PPD is about 220k, but Magus is bringing some more i7s online, so it very well could be higher










Maybe time your i7 rigs to dump a bigadv right at the start of the Foldathon and then switch them to SMP2 for the remainder?


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
My current estimate for our PPD is about 220k, but Magus is bringing some more i7s online, so it very well could be higher









Maybe time your i7 rigs to dump a bigadv right at the start of the Foldathon and then switch them to SMP2 for the remainder?

Thought of that..


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
My current estimate for our PPD is about 220k, but Magus is bringing some more i7s online, so it very well could be higher









Maybe time your i7 rigs to dump a bigadv right at the start of the Foldathon and then switch them to SMP2 for the remainder?

That's against the rules.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
That's against the rules.









No it's not. Suspending the clients and then resuming them after the start of the competition is against the rules, but if you time your clients so they dump a WU right at the start of the competition that's allowed


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
My current estimate for our PPD is about 220k, but Magus is bringing some more i7s online, so it very well could be higher









Maybe time your i7 rigs to dump a bigadv right at the start of the Foldathon and then switch them to SMP2 for the remainder?

My guess is that everyone will be timing the -bigadv for the start and then switching to SMP2


----------



## solidsteel144

Priming work units in general is against the rules.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
My guess is that everyone will be timing the -bigadv for the start and then switching to SMP2









That's what I'd like to do...may still be able to time things to get a bigadv in....60k update...mmmmm


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That's what I'd like to do...may still be able to time things to get a bigadv in....60k update...mmmmm









zodac would be proud of you.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
zodac would be proud of you.










Very









60k points is about half of what I was hoping to get during the Foldathon, so starting off with that within the first couple hours would be awesome









I need to experiment with that tomorrow to see if my setup is stable enough for that...maybe up the voltage just a bit in case


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Very









60k points is about half of what I was hoping to get during the Foldathon, so starting off with that within the first couple hours would be awesome









I need to experiment with that tomorrow to see if my setup is stable enough for that...maybe up the voltage just a bit in case









So the honesty begins!









I guess you guys leave me no choice but to bring out... _The Thing.._


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


So the honesty begins!









I guess you guys leave me no choice but to bring out... _The Thing.._



























bigadv is very, very sweet. Poor, poor AMD users


----------



## markt

I wish I had a no limit visa card right now and some over night shipping lol.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


















bigadv is very, very sweet. Poor, poor AMD users










Do not pity us AMD users. I'm folding on an Athlon x4 and a X6 together putting out 20-22k PPD.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

One of my rigs finished a -bigadv wu today and then I switched to smp2. Tomorrow I will switch it back to -bigadv so it finishes sometime Wednesday afternoon.









My sig rig is scheduled to finish its -bigadv in 8 hrs so I shouldn't need to do anything with it. Hopefully it grabs another -bigadv which should finish Wednesday as well.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


Do not pity us AMD users. I'm folding on an Athlon x4 and a X6 together putting out 20-22k PPD.


I also have an AMD X4 folding








PhII X4 955. But the i7 is so much sweeter (2.5x the PPD even w/ SMP2) and runs bigadv


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I also have an AMD X4 folding







PhII X4 955. But the i7 is so much sweeter (2.5x the PPD even w/ SMP2) and runs bigadv










Too bad they took down the A2 BigAdv's or I'd be getting 45k PPD easy. As it stands now I'm just managing 38-40k.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


















bigadv is very, very sweet. Poor, poor AMD users










 Yeah, poor me


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I wish I had a no limit visa card right now and some over night shipping lol.


Thats just what I was thinking. I wish I had won that $11500 computer in the givaway that Tigerdirect had. 2 Intel 6 cores on one mobo with 4 GTX480 and 24GB DDR3 RAM. MMMmmmm Hang on need to change my shorts...

Here what it was. Had to find it.

CPU: Two (2) Intel Xeon 5680 Six-Core Processors 
Motherboard: EVGA Classified SR2 Motherboard 
Memory: 24GB Corsair Tri-Channel DDR3 Memory 
Video Cards: Four (4) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 Video Cards 
Hard Drive: Two (2) 2TB Hard Drives 
Solid State Drive: 160GB Intel SSD Drive Solid State Drive 
Optical Drive: BluRay/DVD Burner 
Power Supply: EVGA Classified SR-2 Power Supply 
Case: Custom One-of-a-Kind "Killers" Case 
Monitors: (3) 3D Ready Acer Monitors 
3D Glasses: NVIDIA 3D Glasses

I wonder what kind of numbers that could pump out?


----------



## markt

I got top 50 in overall rankings with eoc.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Thats just what I was thinking. I wish I had won that $11500 computer in the givaway that Tigerdirect had. 2 Intel 6 cores on one mobo with 4 GTX480 and 24GB DDR3 RAM. MMMmmmm Hang on need to change my shorts...

Here what it was. Had to find it.

CPU: Two (2) Intel Xeon 5680 Six-Core Processors 
Motherboard: EVGA Classified SR2 Motherboard 
Memory: 24GB Corsair Tri-Channel DDR3 Memory 
Video Cards: Four (4) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 Video Cards 
Hard Drive: Two (2) 2TB Hard Drives 
Solid State Drive: 160GB Intel SSD Drive Solid State Drive 
Optical Drive: BluRay/DVD Burner 
Power Supply: EVGA Classified SR-2 Power Supply 
Case: Custom One-of-a-Kind "Killers" Case 
Monitors: (3) 3D Ready Acer Monitors 
3D Glasses: NVIDIA 3D Glasses

I wonder what kind of numbers that could pump out?


60k from the GPUs, probably 80-90k from SMP2 on the CPUs, and more from bigadv.









EDIT: Congratulations markt!


----------



## Erick Silver

1x Logitech G19 Gaming Keyboard, Tiltable Color Display, Customizable Backlighting Colors, 12 Programmable Keys, On-The-Fly Macro Recording, USB Corded $179.99

1x Intel X25-M SSDSA2MH160G2R5 Solid State Drive - 160GB, SATA, 2.5", Retail $429.99

2x Seagate ST32000641AS Barracuda XT Hard Drive - 2TB, 7200 RPM, SATA 6G, 64MB Cache $199.99

1x Noctua NH-U12DX 1366 Cooler - For Intel Xeon 5500 CPU, LGA1366, SecuFirm2™ Mounting System $79.99

3x Acer GD235HZ bid 24" Class Widescreen LCD HD Monitor - 1080p, 1920x1080, 80000:1 Dynamic, 120Hz, 2ms, 3D-Ready, VGA, DVI, HDMI $369.99

1x Pioneer BDR-2205 Blu-Ray Burner - BD-R 12X, BD-R DL 12X, BD-RE 2X, DVD-R 16X, DVD-R DL 8X, DVD+RW 8X, DVD-RW 6X, DVD-RAM 5X, CD-R 40X, CD-RW 24X $199.99

1x CoolerMaster HAF 932 Full-Tower Case & Ultra X3 ULT40311 1000-Watt Power Supply Bundle $319.99

1x EVGA 012-P3-1475-AR GeForce GTX 470 Superclocked+ Video Card - 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express 2.0, Dual DVI, HDMI, SLI, DirectX 11 $379.99

1x Corsair XMS3 Tri Channel 12GB PC10666 DDR3 Memory - 1333MHz, 12288MB (6 x 2048MB) $439.99

1x Intel BX80614X5680 Xeon X5680 Processor - 3.33GHz, LGA 1366, 6.4GT/s QPI, 12MB L3 Cache, Six Core, HyperThreading, Westmere-EP, Retail CPU w/ Fan 1 $1,669.99

1x EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI Motherboard w/ EVGA GeForce GTX 470 SuperClocked Video Card Bundle $799.99

TOTAL: 6009.86

Thats what a Credit card with no limit would buy me. Of course I would do away with the Noctuna for an actual WC setup.....maybe


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
1x EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI Motherboard w/ EVGA GeForce GTX 470 SuperClocked Video Card Bundle $799.99

TOTAL: 6009.86

Thats what a Credit card with no limit would buy me. Of course I would do away with the Noctuna for an actual WC setup.....maybe

If its a no limit cc I would go with the SR2, but thats just me


----------



## Erick Silver

No Limit vs Practicallity. I would have gone with the SR2 but I could not find it on TD. (TD is my "Play" site). You see that the Mobo comes in a combo with a GTX470. I popped another into the mix for SLI. I could ad 2 more but again, Practicality.

Back to the givaway rig. I would have probably sold the case, mobo, PSU and like 12gb of ram to get 2 separate boards, 2 cases, and 2 PSU to build 2 separate systems. One for me and one for my wife. She is still stuck on a Dell Dimension 4700.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Or you could have kept the whole rig and give her your sig rig. That's what I would have done.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hmmm That would work...save for the fact that she would be extrodinarily pissed that she gets hand me down rig while I get new, shiny one. Would still replace that damn case though.


----------



## SgtHop

Anyone else having problems getting -bigadv work on the Linux VM? Or is it just my client being stupid?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's not working in the VM anymore. Just run the bigadv flag on the windows client.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Anyone else having problems getting -bigadv work on the Linux VM? Or is it just my client being stupid?


Linux VM is currently having problems with the core not completing WU's properly. You will have to run it simply under the -smp flag.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Anyone else having problems getting -bigadv work on the Linux VM? Or is it just my client being stupid?


BigAdv has been turned off for linux clients. However it has been turned on in windows so add the -bigadv flag to the windows client and get to work.


----------



## mmx+

Quick question--will it work to have a GTX260, GTS250, and stock-clocked Q6600 folding for a month on a 550w PSU? It's a nice PSU, I don't remember exactly but I think it's one of the new TruePowers or a Corsair VX550. GTX260 is my low-power one that only has one 6pin. Looking to put all of my folding cards in my friend's rig while I'm out of town


----------



## solidsteel144

Yes, no problem.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Quick question--will it work to have a GTX260, GTS250, and stock-clocked Q6600 folding for a month on a 550w PSU? It's a nice PSU, I don't remember exactly but I think it's one of the new TruePowers or a Corsair VX550. GTX260 is my low-power one that only has one 6pin. Looking to put all of my folding cards in my friend's rig while I'm out of town


 Your GTX260 is one fo the crazy OEM 55nm c192 variants, isn't it? We have a few at work.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Yes, no problem.


Sweet! Should keep my PPD decent, he's already said he'll foster any cards I provide as long as he can game on them occasionally
















EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Your GTX260 is one fo the crazy OEM 55nm c192 variants, isn't it? We have a few at work.


Yes. It came out of a Dell with an i7 and a 350w PSU


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sks72* 
BigAdv has been turned off for linux clients. However it has been turned on in windows so add the -bigadv flag to the windows client and get to work.

This annoys me.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


This annoys me.


I second that. Or "this" as they say.


----------



## SgtHop

Now it annoys me even more because the bastard

Doesn't

Work.

'Scuse me while I rage.

EDIT: You guys sure they have Windows -bigadv on? Every time I add the flag, it gives me a Protomol.


----------



## mmx+

Even if there are no windows bigadv (I'm pretty sure there are), it should just give you a SMP WU, unless that server is down/out


----------



## SgtHop

See above.

-bigadv flag gets b4
No -bigadv flag gets a3


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


See above.

-bigadv flag gets b4
No -bigadv flag gets a3


You have the -smp and -bigadv flags, right? If you just have -bigadv, it'll give you a unicore WU (b4)


----------



## SgtHop

Yes, I have the -smp 8 flag too.

This isn't the first time I've done this, lol.


----------



## mmx+

OK, I'm confused then









Can't say I have any idea what's causing that


----------



## SgtHop

Whatever it is, it's really, really annoying.


----------



## Erick Silver

I've almost broken the rank 2000 mark. Damn -smp and the slow/crappy folding on Dual cores.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey, question... 2x2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066 will help in upping my TPF right?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Hey, question... 2x2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066 will help in upping my TPF right?

I hope you mean drop your TPF









It will help a bit, but not a lot. Maybe 200 PPD or so. If you're reasonably happy with your current memory, I'd suggest an 8800GT or GT240 instead, that's ~4.5-5k PPD


----------



## Erick Silver

I am not happy with the memory in my sig rig. Its crap. Came with my barebones I bought from Tiger Direct when My Dell crapped out and i was desperate. paid $225 for a complete system except Peripherals.(Keyboard, mouse, monitor) I have been upgrading as I go. (Dual core 1.6GHZ Celly to C2D 2.8GHz now OC to 3.25ghz, Biostar locked mobo to Gigabyte, ATI 2600HD GPU to ATI 4550HD.) I am getting the RAM above for $80 and just can't pass it up. I actually need the Memory. I do not do a lot of GPU intensive games. Just WoW. and that CPU intensive. I will get a GPU eventually to fold with while I WoW. Right now I have to stop my folding to keep my Framerates up.


----------



## mmx+

Well in that case it's a good upgrade, although a modern nVidia GPU would have the biggest impact on your PPD by far. Or a quad, but that's probably out of your price range


----------



## Erick Silver

Man a quad would be nice. I might have a lead on a LGA 775 Quad from a friend who is supposed to upgrade to a Hexcore here very shortly. I will snatch that up. (I am his Guild master in WoW and if he knows whats good for him he will give it to me for nothing!)


----------



## mmx+

Well, good luck, a 3ghz C2Q should be about 6k PPD


----------



## Erick Silver

Now see, thats what frustrates me. a C2Q will get about 6k ppd but I can't get half that on my C2D OC to 3.25GHz. Whats the deal? I figure I should be able to get at least half. Right now its taking me more than 24 hours to get through 1 WU


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Now see, thats what frustrates me. a C2Q will get about 6k ppd but I can't get half that on my C2D OC to 3.25GHz. Whats the deal? I figure I should be able to get at least half. Right now its taking me more than 24 hours to get through 1 WU


Without bonuses, points scale linearly with cores/ghz. However, with bonuses, not only are you getting more WUs done, you're getting more points per WU because they're turned in faster. My i7 can do an A3 in 6 hours and get about 3400-3500 points for it, and my C2D takes about 24 hours and gets 1700 points. So, not only does the i7 get in 4x as many WUs, it gets 2x as many points per WU because it gets them done faster. Great for those of us with i7s or multiple CPUs, but no so great for duals


----------



## Erick Silver

GT 220 good for folding? What kind of PPD can I expect? or should I go with a 9500GT?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
GT 220 good for folding? What kind of PPD can I expect? or should I go with a 9500GT?

Both are terribad. ~1500 from a 9500GT, ~2500 from a GT220. If you can get a GT240, that's about 5k


----------



## Erick Silver

Trying to find one I can afford. Need to pick up 2 CM R4 120mm fans too.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Trying to find one I can afford. Need to pick up 2 CM R4 120mm fans too.

Well, a used 8800GS/GTS or 9600GSO G92 would also be good....about 4k from any of thoe


----------



## Erick Silver

Just ordered a XFX GeForce GT 240 1GB DDR3 from TigerDirect. $85.99. Will have it before the Foldathon. I live so close to Chicago, I get next day shipping. For free! Close enough for that but too far to drive. Also got 2 CM R4 Blue LED. Order was just over $100 so got free shipping. RAM I bought from another OCN Member will be shipped out tomorrow too. Good day, good day.


----------



## [CyGnus]

good little card's mine is giving me a steady 5k


----------



## Erick Silver

Thats why I got it. Needed a boost in PPD. 2 Dual Cores was just not cutting it. Hard to ttime them to drop once a day each. And when I am on my Sig Rig playing WoW I have to stop folding or I get low FPS. So now I can keep the GPU folding since WoW is not a GPU Intensive game and play my game without too much worry. I am worried about the heat though. Its supposed to be 90F+ today. Had to move the AMD folding rig up to my bedroom where the AC is. as soon as I would start folding temps popped to 90c+ and rig powered down. Worried about what GF will say about my purchases though. *Thinks of a story to tell her.*


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Thats why I got it. Needed a boost in PPD. 2 Dual Cores was just not cutting it. Hard to ttime them to drop once a day each. And when I am on my Sig Rig playing WoW I have to stop folding or I get low FPS. So now I can keep the GPU folding since WoW is not a GPU Intensive game and play my game without too much worry. I am worried about the heat though. Its supposed to be 90F+ today. Had to move the AMD folding rig up to my bedroom where the AC is. as soon as I would start folding temps popped to 90c+ and rig powered down. Worried about what GF will say about my purchases though. *Thinks of a story to tell her.*


A GT240 pulls down almost no power, only a tad more than your current ATi card. So I wouldn't worry about it









That should triple your PPD


----------



## Aqualoon

Well, I'll be out for awhile - nice big storm last night, power out in my area which means it will take even longer for the internet to be available.

Yay?

I hate summer for this reason alone...I was 16th and climbing on our top producer list too


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Well, I'll be out for awhile - nice big storm last night, power out in my area which means it will take even longer for the internet to be available.

Yay?

I hate summer for this reason alone...I was 16th and climbing on our top producer list too









Do you think there's any chance you'll have it back by the Foldathon?


----------



## Aqualoon

Course, just have missed out on like 6 updates or something...that's a lot!

Ok, maybe not 6, just feels that way when I'm not folding

Can I use the excuse that I just want to be under Z for a bit longer?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Course, just have missed out on like 6 updates or something...that's a lot!

Ok, maybe not 6, just feels that way when I'm not folding

Can I use the excuse that I just want to be under Z for a bit longer?










Well, I guess its better to miss 6 now than later









I saw that you've been on Z's threat list for a while now


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Can I use the excuse that I just want to be under Z for a bit longer?










I'm bookmarking this post.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm bookmarking this post.










hehe, I would be happy to pass you without even seeing you...


----------



## mmx+

3.9ghz gave terrible PPD (14k), so I'm backing down to 3.8ghz to try my luck there


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
3.9ghz gave terrible PPD (14k), so I'm backing down to 3.8ghz to try my luck there









temps are increasing here and 3.9 was giving scary high temps although still stable, so 3.8 it is. only lost about 200 PPd so I guess its reasonable in the name of not frying my CPU


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
temps are increasing here and 3.9 was giving scary high temps although still stable, so 3.8 it is. only lost about 200 PPd so I guess its reasonable in the name of not frying my CPU

3.8ghz for me is pulling about 15.5k.....very, very odd









Anyone else unable to submit WUs? I have a P6701 that finished overnight that it's failed uploading 5 times now


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


3.8ghz for me is pulling about 15.5k.....very, very odd









Anyone else unable to submit WUs? I have a P6701 that finished overnight that it's failed uploading 5 times now










Nope, havent gotten one of those in awhile though.... knock on wood.....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Nope, havent gotten one of those in awhile though.... knock on wood.....


I got one yesterday while stress testing, and the laptop picked one up








I hope that the WUs that are supposed to finish later can actually upload 0_o


----------



## Magus2727

The difficulty is timming now.... with the 6701's taking alot longer to finish, Do I start the clients this afternoon to drop the 6701's when the Fold-a-thon start or wait till later at night in hopes that I get a faster WU and have it drop...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


The difficulty is timming now.... with the 6701's taking alot longer to finish, Do I start the clients this afternoon to drop the 6701's when the Fold-a-thon start or wait till later at night in hopes that I get a faster WU and have it drop...


Start them this afternoon, if they each drop a 5-6k pt WU at the start that will be very nice









How many more are you bringing online?

And have you been able to submit WUs? I won't have one done for another 4 hours, but my P6701 won't upload









Dammit I want my 6k points


----------



## Magus2727

I dont know... I have not looked.

I have a total of 15 that I will bring up and run... I did read something on the rules for the machines that I remote log into and it says if its a CPU intensive client that will be running for a while they recomend runnning it on 1 of two servers they have... I have not been able to figure how to log into that though yet....


----------



## markt

My bigadv's will turn in almost exactly at the same time, but on thursday morning.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

just got a p6702

http://www.outofbalance.net16.net/summary.html

anyone know why HFM reports it as unknown with 0 PPD?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
just got a p6702

http://www.outofbalance.net16.net/summary.html

anyone know why HFM reports it as unknown with 0 PPD?

update your psummary file.

tools-->download projects from stanford


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


just got a p6702

http://www.outofbalance.net16.net/summary.html

anyone know why HFM reports it as unknown with 0 PPD?


Those are identical to P6701s in terms of credit and PPD


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


update your psummary file.

tools-->download projects from stanford


ahhhh i see, ill do that when i get home then


----------



## Erick Silver

*bounces happily as he waits for delivery of a GT240 from TD* Yeah, gonna put up some points now, yeah!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


*bounces happily as he waits for delivery of a GT240 from TD* Yeah, gonna put up some points now, yeah!


Awesome!


----------



## Erick Silver

Team Rank 2005. Gotta break the 2000 mark.

I think that the Mods should change the required Team rank from 1500 to 2000. And not just because I am so close either. Theres a lot of us folders and it's tough as nails to get there. I think the only reason I am rising in the ranks is because there are so many not folding. Yes, I know its slightly contradictory. We have a lot of people folding and a lot of people not folding. I have been folding since December '09 for Team OCN. Its been a tough road to get where I am now. I am not sure when they decided on the top 1500 rank, but perhaps it is time to change it? Just a little thinking on my part.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Team Rank 2005. Gotta break the 2000 mark.

I think that the Mods should change the required Team rank from 1500 to 2000. And not just because I am so close either. Theres a lot of us folders and it's tough as nails to get there. I think the only reason I am rising in the ranks is because there are so many not folding. Yes, I know its slightly contradictory. We have a lot of people folding and a lot of people not folding. I have been folding since December '09 for Team OCN. Its been a tough road to get where I am now. I am not sure when they decided on the top 1500 rank, but perhaps it is time to change it? Just a little thinking on my part.

To tell the truth, it's not that much to get to the top 1500, since there are so few folders actively folding on the team









Only 622, at the last check (of course, any dedicated bigadv-ONLY people, will count as inactive for about 1/2 of their days).

At any rate, I understand how tough it is to fold with limited hardware (laptop C2d t5600 FTW!), but most of us pace up, at anyrate


----------



## mmx+

I agree with AA that the top-1500 is reasonable. Last check it took about 90k points, which is under a month with a decent nVidia GPU or a quad running SMP...I understand that it is slower on duals, but I still think that 90k is a reasonable requirement


----------



## Iroh

If it was raised now, I would feel like a hypothetical person the day before their 21st birthday when the state drops the drinking age to 18.

1585... bumpin up about 15 every WU now. Slowing down but oh SO CLOSE!

Clock upped to 3.84 again. Need to outrun those nV cards. Gonna burn the midnight air con and hopefully by weekend I'll be there!

Wanna know something depressing? Changed partition on drive, reinstalled SMP... had a typo in the passkey. WU worth 7k that took almost 30 hours gave 1200 points. RAWR


----------



## mmx+

Once you get into the top 500 you slow down a lot, even updates where I get 5k+ points I only go up a spot or two


----------



## Erick Silver

Only 622 active folders?? Man that sucks. I thought there were more than that. Time to clean out the deadwood maybe?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Only 622 active folders?? Man that sucks. I thought there were more than that. Time to clean out the deadwood maybe?


Summer is usually a low point for active folders, I'm confident we'll have more once it starts to cool off more. Many can't cope with the extra heat output during the summer and the extra power required for AC.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hey guys, a quick question here.
I have the second system up and running, but I have a strange problem.










Normally there should be a folder with work, and a few other files.
But this time I see only 3 files... Any idea what this is?

I cant get HFM.NET to work if there is no folder with work...


----------



## Erick Silver

Fiddlesticks! I crank up my AC in the summer to offset the low power bill I get in the winter. I don't have to run my heat hardly in the winter when I have 5 computers running throughout the house in the winter. only 3 in the summer.


----------



## mmx+

Well, I think it creates the work directory and other things after first launch....what happens if you launch the client? Or you could just extract the console client, I vastly prefer it


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, I've used the exact same setup before, on a used windows 7 though. P5Q Deluxe, 8gig ddr2 1066 dominator gt, q9550, gtx275, gts250 and so on. Thing is working pretty fine, temps are resonable, noise is SICK! but I cant find the work folders...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
well, I've used the exact same setup before, on a used windows 7 though. P5Q Deluxe, 8gig ddr2 1066 dominator gt, q9550, gtx275, gts250 and so on. Thing is working pretty fine, temps are resonable, noise is SICK! but I cant find the work folders...









Maybe just try the Console client? You're going to need something in a hurry considering the rate I'm gaining on you


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, the client is working fine, I just dont see any information in hfm.net. Only for the q9550...









And you should slow down a bit... A few others took my spot before...









I'm working on both computers at the moment, so hard to keep ahead of the pack


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
well, the client is working fine, I just dont see any information in hfm.net. Only for the q9550...









And you should slow down a bit... A few others took my spot before...








I'm working on both computers at the moment, so hard to keep ahead of the pack









I don't plan on slowing down much, even when I'm out of town. I'll have a GTS250, GTX260, C2Q Q6600, PhII X4 940BE, and 9800GT all folding away


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, lets see If I have more hardware...xD

Core i7 920 @ 3.7ghz
EVGA GTX275 1792MB

Q9550 @ stock speed
EVGA GTX275 1792MB
EVGA GTS250 1024MB

hmm, you win









Oh, and I'm an EVGA fanboy as you can see..







And Corsair, and coolermaster


----------



## mmx+

You're still 218k ahead of me, so it's going to take a while to erode that lead

With all of that folding you should be ahead of what I'd be in terms of PPD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ye, but I cant keep it up and running 24/7.
First of all its the power bill. Second the noise...







Third I'm working on the cases, cause I love casemodding, and finally, I like to play a game too. So if you see 5 updates without points there could be a few reasons...









Btw, one of the casemods is in my signature, thats the case with the Q9550 and the 275+250


----------



## Magus2727

15x i7-820's locked and loaded running ready for the fold-a-thon... though it looks like a littler early since I got good work units... they will finish before it starts.... unless the network goes down again...


----------



## mmx+

I think you mean i7 860s?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

If you are lucky you'll have the finished workunits coming in between the updates, so you'll get an awesome advantage at the start.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


If you are lucky you'll have the finished workunits coming in between the updates, so you'll get an awesome advantage at the start.










Team Infineon FTW!


----------



## Magus2727

sure... I am an AMD guy...


















Massive points!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Grmmbl...









well, at least I dont join to win, I just do it for the fun..


----------



## Magus2727

I do it for fun also.. Its quite fun to see how long the university will allow me to do this...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

haha, lets hope they allow it for a long time, but I'm afraid the wont.....


----------



## mmx+

How long have you had access to the i7s Magus? Maybe don't push your luck too far or they might go away


----------



## Magus2727

I told them I will be peaking during this week... and I will most likely drop down and only run then on 5-10 machines using 4 cores..... I guess some people want to use them for school... gosh!


----------



## mmx+

How unreasonable of them









Still great it's put you up 1.5mil+ in under a month!


----------



## Magus2727

They just updated part of the lab.... in may to the i7's before that I have some AMD's but they were 2 core Opterons that were slow... so I stopped for a month and when I decided to give them a try again I found out they had i7's... IO have been able to remote log into the lab for the last 4 years... since I started at this institution....

I will always have access, unless the make it so it physically can not run... I don't think they would do that... they would just request me do it less or at night.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I cant get my GX2 to fold alongside the GTS. I have no idea what the problem is, i have all the folders and shortcuts set up right and have tried deleting the work folder along with queue.dat but they still wont fold







im screwed


----------



## mmx+

Aha









It's really a great opportunity, where I go to school all they have are Dells with P4s


----------



## Tasmac

very nice Magus


----------



## Magus2727

Thanks!

The nice thing is I can shut down my client and game and the dent is small enough that it is not even noticeable....







just got Dirt2... and running through ME2 for the second time... I have games to play~!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I cant get my GX2 to fold alongside the GTS. I have no idea what the problem is, i have all the folders and shortcuts set up right and have tried deleting the work folder along with queue.dat but they still wont fold







im screwed


What error are you getting?


----------



## [-erick-]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I cant get my GX2 to fold alongside the GTS. I have no idea what the problem is, i have all the folders and shortcuts set up right and have tried deleting the work folder along with queue.dat but they still wont fold







im screwed

have you tried the vga dummy?

I am using a 295 and a 9800gtx atm.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What error are you getting?

client working on same unit

rather than tasking the 8800, it would run 2 clients the 9800 gpu and on on the other gpu.

had it connected to a monitor so i didnt need a dummy


----------



## ablearcher

I should have a 60k update comming from EOC in a few min























http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504977


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I should have a 60k update comming from EOC in a few min























http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504977


















If I had been able to get the WUs on my i7 to upload I would have had 11 or 12k


----------



## ablearcher

It came (the update), I c............... *(stutters)*

I cannot wait to see tonight's line graph







60k points drawfs all of my previous increments









If only I could get another bigadv WU in time for the foldathon


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
It came (the update), I c............... *(stutters)*

I cannot wait to see tonight's line graph







60k points drawfs all of my previous increments









If only I could get another bigadv WU in time for the foldathon









You went up 150 spots









EDIT: Is this from your i7 rig or the quad opti?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

That's it, I'm going to start saving my allowance for a quad G34 rig so I can play with bigadv too. Oh how I wish that were even feasible for me right now.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You went up 150 spots









EDIT: Is this from your i7 rig or the quad opti?


 i7. My quad opti is having trouble even running at 100%, lol. I have seen this is an issue with OCing a TYAN board (based off of Slash's adventures with a similar setup, but with 8p, on the 2CPU forums).


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


That's it, I'm going to start saving my allowance for a quad G34 rig so I can play with bigadv too. Oh how I wish that were even feasible for me right now.


btw, my update was an i7 930 clocked at 3.8GHz for a lither over 3 days.

A dual 12core Mangy Cours (the 1kusd ones) gets 61k ppd.
Basically 3x the ppd of a highly clocked i7 9xx.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

That's why I want a quad socket Tyan full of Magny Cours 12 core CPUs. I want to absolutely destroy bigadv, too bad that would run me in the neighborhood of ~$5K for just the CPU's and mobo.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


That's why I want a quad socket Tyan full of Magny Cours 12 core CPUs. I want to absolutely destroy bigadv, too bad that would run me in the neighborhood of ~$5K for just the CPU's and mobo.


 Would run about 160k ppd, as per the FF's "top bigadv systems" thread. (old a2 bigadv, however).

However, it would be 5k usd, which, if done carefully, could net about 6-8 i7 920/930 setups, for 12k-16k ppd, if A3 P2684 (more if the bigadv springs back to the old levels).


----------



## Erick Silver

Just dropped 2 WU in the last hour. Gonna be a good update for me when EOC updates. But I have a feeling that my PPD will get better here real soon.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Would run about 160k ppd, as per the FF's "top bigadv systems" thread. (old a2 bigadv, however).

However, it would be 5k usd, which, if done carefully, could net about 6-8 i7 920/930 setups, for 12k-16k ppd, if A3 P2684 (more if the bigadv springs back to the old levels).


So in that situation, the magny cores would be more cost/ppd effective.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Just dropped 2 WU in the last hour. Gonna be a good update for me when EOC updates. But I have a feeling that my PPD will get better here real soon.


I feel your pain








My GTX 480 dropped 6 units today, usually over 80% completed. I have never had problems like this before; the only thing different is a higher OC on my computers RAM (to increase my SMP ppd)... but my smp client hasn't been having any issues (except that I forgot to restart if after gaming this afternoon







).


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I decided to log in to my work computers from home and discovered that they were all off line.







So, as a dedicated folder, I got in my car ,drove to the office and re-started them. Turns out there was a power failure about 5 minutes after I left work today. Good thing it's only 15 minutes away


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I decided to log in to my work computers from home and discovered that they were all off line.







So, as a dedicated folder, I got in my car ,drove to the office and re-started them. Turns out there was a power failure about 5 minutes after I left work today. Good thing it's only 15 minutes away









Wow, that's bad luck


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Glad I'm not the only one that's OCD about their folding rigs. I'm constantly checking them from work or from my phone. It's nice being able to log into them from my phone to fix things.


----------



## zodac

But awesome dedication.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Only problem is that one of the work computers was running a windows -bigadv and now, after being off for 5 hours, I am not sure if it will finish by the deadline


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
So in that situation, the magny cores would be more cost/ppd effective.

No... the multi i7 setup would be more cost effective.

However, as bigadv gets... bigger, the mangy cours setup may fare much better.

But as it is, it should be getting less ppd in A3 bigadv (the 160k stat is from A2 bigadv), but it would draw MUCH less power then 6-8 i7 setups... especially since you must OC the i7 setups.


----------



## ablearcher

Allright MMX+, my i7 just turned in the P6012 it was working on sucessfully.

EDIT: and Before/After screenies


----------



## zodac




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*





















Poor Z.









.
.
.

Congrats Aqua.


----------



## Magus2727

Yes Poor Z... Aqualoon is now on top....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Yes Poor Z... Aqualoon is now on top....










Pics or it didnt happen.....







j/k


----------



## Magus2727

They have already been posted...

what else were you thinking...


----------



## zodac

You're not getting my pics...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*











They have already been posted...

what else were you thinking...




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You're not getting my pics...


----------



## zodac

I didn't mean that... I just took that this morning.

I mean the other ones, wher...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I didn't mean that... I just took that this morning.

I mean the other ones, wher...


----------



## Aqualoon

I like it better on top, so...


----------



## zodac

It was more fun when you were underneath though...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It was more fun when you were underneath though...


Says you, just going to have to deal with it Z.

On another non-fun note, the power outages have killed my GTX 280


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


On another non-fun note, the power outages have killed my GTX 280










Oh wow. That suxors, dude.







Hope it's under warranty or something.


----------



## mmx+

Would deleting my queue and allowing the client to download a new WU possibly let it upload?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Says you, just going to have to deal with it Z.


Orly?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


On another non-fun note, the power outages have killed my GTX 280










Guess I just dealt with it. Going back on top now (in both ways







).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Would deleting my queue and allowing the client to download a new WU possibly let it upload?


It is possible... but since you reinstalled perhaps not.

That said, you're getting no points now, so you might as well try it.


----------



## mmx+

OK, trying now


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Oh wow. That suxors, dude.







Hope it's under warranty or something.


It's not, so I'm going to bake it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Orly?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Guess I just dealt with it. Going back on top now (in both ways







).



Do you forget I still have an i7, GTX 470 and a GTS 250 still folding?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Do you forget I still have an i7, GTX 470 and a GTS 250 still folding?


Someone is driving a Porsche...


----------



## mmx+

I think that queue/work folder must be cursed









I copied it to my laptop to try and upload it from there, it wouldn't (and the laptop has been able to upload successfully as long as I've had it). In to the trash it goes, downloading a new WU now


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Do you forget I still have an i7, GTX 470 and a GTS 250 still folding?


Fine... I'm going on top in only one way.

I'm still awesomer than you.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


It's not, so I'm going to bake it!










Do you forget I still have an i7, GTX 470 and a GTS 250 still folding?


Where the crap is the battery back up/ surge protector?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Where the crap is the battery back up/ surge protector?

Ummm, I ran out of space on my 4 surge protectors that are in the general PC area, so this PC had to run directly to the wall. BUT! I did spend all of my time last night trouble shooting since I do have extra parts and it's ONLY the card...mini yay? If it makes any difference, this card was messed up before I got ahold of it? So it wasn't completely my fault? And I'm going to bake it? YAR for baking?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Ummm, I ran out of space on my 4 surge protectors that are in the general PC area, so this PC had to run directly to the wall. BUT! I did spend all of my time last night trouble shooting since I do have extra parts and it's ONLY the card...mini yay? If it makes any difference, this card was messed up before I got ahold of it? So it wasn't completely my fault? And I'm going to bake it? YAR for baking?

I vote you play with the oven after you go get a battery backup so you don't axplode your comp.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
I vote you play with the oven after you go get a battery backup so you don't axplode your comp.

Have a UPS for my main rig, my protein skimmer, filters, and pumps...just not my other PC's...I don't have enough space to put it all under UPS battery backup!

Keep in mind my username has a meaning, I'm a huge reefer and fish keeper, my male GT is 13" and my Fire Eel is about to break 2 feet!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Have a UPS for my main rig, my protein skimmer, filters, and pumps...just not my other PC's...I don't have enough space to put it all under UPS battery backup!

Keep in mind my username has a meaning, I'm a huge reefer and fish keeper, my male GT is 13" and my Fire Eel is about to break 2 feet!

Lies... your name means *NOTHING!*


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Lies... your name means *NOTHING!*


That hurts Z


----------



## mmx+

Wish me luck...if everything goes as it should I'll have a P6701 uploading in about 13 hours


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
That hurts Z









Yeah, well I'm a little bit sore right now.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Wish me luck...if everything goes as it should I'll have a P6701 uploading in about 13 hours

Luck.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, well I'm a little bit sore right now.


















Luck.









If anyone, _I_ should be sore because it's looking like I'm going to be down 15k


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Have a UPS for my main rig, my protein skimmer, filters, and pumps...just not my other PC's...I don't have enough space to put it all under UPS battery backup!

Keep in mind my username has a meaning, I'm a huge reefer and fish keeper, my male GT is 13" and my Fire Eel is about to break 2 feet!

My oranda, Chompy, is about the size of those footballs that 5th graders use before they can throw a real sized one. He's my buddy. He just said that you should find room cause PC's are axpensive.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
If anyone, _I_ should be sore because it's looking like I'm going to be down 15k









'Twas a double entendre.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
My oranda, Chompy, is about the size of those footballs that 5th graders use before they can throw a real sized one. He's my buddy. He just said that you should find room cause PC's are axpensive.

My tanks (equipment and live stock) make my sig rig look like a cheap piece of plastic. So I have 3 PC's without protection, have to have priorities









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, well I'm a little bit sore right now.


----------



## mmx+

Got my sig rig cranking away at just a hair over 20k PPD ATM, the laptop @ 2k. Sure a bit on the loud side in here


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Got my sig rig cranking away at just a hair over 20k PPD ATM, the laptop @ 2k. Sure a bit on the loud side in here









Well if baking doesn't fix my GTX 280 we can cry on each others shoulders...I was liking the 40k PPD.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Well if baking doesn't fix my GTX 280 we can cry on each others shoulders...I was liking the 40k PPD.

Well, I'm currently about 35k and liking that









Currently top-21 in the team by 24 hour average....really wish I could make it to #20 and be on the top-20 list









#16 by points today though

And sorry about the loss of your GTX280


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Well if baking doesn't fix my GTX 280 we can cry on each others shoulders...I was liking the 40k PPD.

Chomps just suggested duct taping it to the ceiling.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Chomps just suggested duct taping it to the ceiling.


Chomps one of these?


----------



## mmx+

1.2 months Zodac


----------



## zodac

Told you; we pass CPC first and I don't mind.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Told you; we pass CPC first and I don't mind.









Well, it's supposed to be 1.2 months until I overtake you and 1.6 until we overtake CPC, and as I have pointed out, 1.6 months is a greater period of time


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah but wait until the Foldathon is over, we always spike hard for Foldathons.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Yeah but wait until the Foldathon is over, we always spike hard for Foldathons.

Well, as long as I have overtaken Z by the time I start school again in the fall I don't care


----------



## zodac

See... Aqua knows what she's talking about.

Sorry about the snap at you name.


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL!!! I am about to pass _OCNChimpin! Thats funny! Team ranked 1980 now! Woot!

*tapping foot inpatiently(sp?)* UPS says my GT240 is "Out for Delivery" I wants it now! Bugger! have to be to work in 4 hours. Comeon man!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

you all get to have lots of fun passing people... I can only pass people real slowly.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*









you all get to have lots of fun passing people... I can only pass people real slowly.


You could always start again under a different username


----------



## Magus2727

Its kind of sad though.. you look at the people your passing at that point and none of them have been activly folding for the last few months if not years...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*









you all get to have lots of fun passing people... I can only pass people real slowly.


I don't even pass people anymore.









I checked my "Future" on EOC. In 1 year, I will have 3mil points, and only go up ~7 places...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't even pass people anymore.









I checked my "Future" on EOC. In 1 year, I will have 3mil points, and only go up ~7 places...










I checked my "Future", in 1 year I will have 11.8 million points and go up 416 spots to #48


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't even pass people anymore.









I checked my "Future" on EOC. In 1 year, I will have 3mil points, and only go up ~7 places...











That has to kinda make you feel good tho right? I mean that there are that many people putting up points for Team OCN!

Gogo team! Right?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


That has to kinda make you feel good tho right? I mean that there are that many people putting up points for Team OCN!

Gogo team! Right?


Of course; I don't mind my rank. Just annoyed I can't take part in the overtaking anymore.









So I insult and troll... it works for me.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Of course; I don't mind my rank. Just annoyed I can't take part in the overtaking anymore.









So I insult and troll... it works for me.










But you *do* take part in the overtaking, you're the one that's getting overtaken


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Hmmm according to EOC I'd be number 9 on the team and 34.4 million points. That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I checked my "Future", in 1 year I will have 11.8 million points and go up 416 spots to #48











#34 sure does sound good to me as well! Need moar points!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


But you *do* take part in the overtaking, you're the one that's getting overtaken

















Hardly; I overtake almost as much as I get overtaken... I was 224th before the CC... and look where I am now.


----------



## Erick Silver

And you do it so well Z. Now go sit under your bridge and wait for the damn goats to cross or your gonna go hungry.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


#34 sure does sound good to me as well! Need moar points!


I'll be happy even just being in the top 50, no need to get greedy


----------



## Erick Silver

Well in 4 years I would be rank #542. Not bad. But I am not yet at my full folding potential. *still tapping foot inpatiently*


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'll be happy even just being in the top 50, no need to get greedy











Actually from seeing my future predictions from EoC I now wish to meet that in 6 months. Scratch that, I will meet that in 6 months time.


----------



## Magus2727

in 1 year.. i will be #8.....#22 in 6 months....


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'll be happy even just being in the top 50, no need to get greedy










I'm about to be top 200 soon, and by the end of the year I should be top 100.

But, I'm just happy I can contribute.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 

Chomps one of these?

That's a rough looking character and I don't think I would want to talk to him. Chomps smells like this. (but bigger)

-> http://www.qjfarm.com/fishimages/st04_big.gif

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/images...img/3563_2.jpg


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Interesting... it says in 1 year I will be passing clamatowas and moving into the top 10.
No, actually, I will be passing him, but I'm sure others will too... I will probably be top 25

EDIT:








there is a futures link.
It puts me at rank 30.

But I am a 24/7 , 360 days a year folder. So it will be better than 30.


----------



## Magus2727

you can look back and see if there is any one in your threat list....


----------



## markt

Once you hit top 50 worldwide, someone has to quit or die or something to move up...


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Once you hit top 50 worldwide, someone has to quit or die or something to move up...

I am sure a pallet full of GTX480's would move you up....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Once you hit top 50 worldwide, someone has to quit or die or something to move up...

so, if a rich relative dies, you get to move up?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Once you hit top 50 worldwide, someone has to quit or die or something to move up...

If you want to rent some warehouse space from me we're in Cleveland so you only need A/C 5 months a year, and I can get the guys to start building you racks and running in 220.


----------



## markt

If I could afford all that I would do it for sure.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
If I could afford all that I would do it for sure.

Story of my life.


----------



## Aqualoon

Yet another thing to add to the criteria checklist


----------



## Erick Silver

OK back in a bit got my delivery!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK back in a bit got my delivery!!


Very nice!

My GPU is still stuck somewhere up north....Minnesota I believe


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Very nice!

My GPU is still stuck somewhere up north....Minnesota I believe










I told you I rerouted it to Michigan didnt I?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I told you I rerouted it to Michigan didnt I?


Uh huh


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Uh huh 


thats just what i want it to show you


----------



## runeazn

did it start yet the foldathon?
i didnt start folding yet


----------



## zodac

Yuh-huh... 1hr 40mins ago.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


thats just what i want it to show you


You don't even know who I bought it from









I am skeptical


----------



## runeazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yuh-huh... 1hr 40mins ago.

DAMMIT >><
i only folded 1 WU >.< for GPU
betta going to turn my cpu on


----------



## jck

I was told I should fire up all my PCs for this foldathon....


----------



## zodac

And more...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And more...









That's what I'm doing









My 2 computers, my friend's computer, and my computer at work (P4HT FTW







). Parents said no to my request to put it on their computer, even just for 3 days


----------



## Erick Silver

"Parents just don't understand...." Ugh. Can't believe I used to listen to that stuff. Someone shoot me.

OK GT240 installed and hopefully folding away. I am at work right now though. So I can't be at home to check on it. 7 hours till I get back home so it should show some progress in HFM when I get back. Although, it had not shown me anything after folding for 45min. I am worried that I did something wrong.

OH YEAH!! PICS!!(sorry only camera I have is my Moto Rokr Cam. I've seen worse though.)


----------



## Magus2727

Did the GPU appear to be at full load?


----------



## mmx+

Nice card!


----------



## Erick Silver

I dunno. I did not have time to install a desktop gadget and I have never used NVidia until now. I feel like such a traitor.

Oh! I think it came with a COD4 game(pic). Is this the full game or just a demo? Anyone tell me if its any good? I am not much of a FPS person but hey, it was free and I will give it a shot(pun intended)


----------



## Magus2727

Gpu-z is your friend. .. hope it is folding!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I dunno. I did not have time to install a desktop gadget and I have never used NVidia until now. I feel like such a traitor.












j/k, for folding, ANYTHING goes!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
I dunno. I did not have time to install a desktop gadget and I have never used NVidia until now. I feel like such a traitor.

Oh! I think it came with a COD4 game(pic). Is this the full game or just a demo? Anyone tell me if its any good? I am not much of a FPS person but hey, it was free and I will give it a shot(pun intended)

Looks like its the full game.
Cod 4 is awesome imo, Ive played it a lot, and I'm still playing it


----------



## SgtHop

FFFFFFF


----------



## zodac

Un-FFFFFF.


----------



## SgtHop

Wrong, unfortunately:


----------



## zodac

FFFFFFFF

Ok, where did the reinstall come from? A reinstall of Windows, or just the SMP client? Or is this a new computer?


----------



## SgtHop

I just shut down the client and it came up with that. No reinstall, just...that.


----------



## zodac

Well, go run the [email protected] file instead of install.bat, and you'll be fine.


----------



## ablearcher

Worst case, get the local PC firewall the accept mpiexec and smpd on the ports listed, and if that fails, try again after moving/copying the folder to your desktop.

Only if all else fails, that is.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, go run the [email protected] file instead of install.bat, and you'll be fine.


That was the first screenshot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Worst case, get the local PC firewall the accept mpiexec and smpd on the ports listed, and if that fails, try again after moving/copying the folder to your desktop.

Only if all else fails, that is.


It is on my desktop and I tried opening the firewall.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

5.5k to 1 mill


----------



## Erick Silver

Finally got the GT240 folding properly! Lets crank out some points!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Finally got the GT240 folding properly! Lets crank out some points!


Good to hear. I like small cards, maybe I'll buy one too


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


That was the first screenshot.


Sorry, got confused; my SMP client has a different colour, so I assumed both pics were of install.bat.









Well... have you tried a reinstall? Solved 94.7% of problems.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sorry, got confused; my SMP client has a different colour, so I assumed both pics were of install.bat.









Well... have you tried a reinstall? Solved 94.7% of problems.










Twice.

Damn you Windows SMP. Damn you!

At least it's just my laptop, but still, that's 4k I'm losing.


----------



## zodac

Folder's Law... never fails.









Did you actually uninstall the client, or just reinstall?


----------



## SgtHop

I uninstalled it the first time, then just installed over it the second time.


----------



## zodac

Buy a new hard drive, reinstall Windows, try again?










Perhaps posting on FF would be best? I mean, this error is common enough, but to just start up out of nowhere, when the SMP client was working? That's whack.


----------



## SgtHop

...Why would I need to buy a new hard drive, lol.

Anyhow, I suppose that's the next logical step, aside from 'delete ****ing everything'.

I don't see a section for the 6.29 though...


----------



## zodac

I frequently skip several steps when it comes to troubleshooting.

Honestly, I'm surprised I don't say "It's too late; you need a new computer" more often...


----------



## SgtHop

This makes sense. Maybe you should more often, give the hardware developers some job security.

Also, in other news, I can't read.


----------



## zodac

What did you do?


----------



## SgtHop

I couldn't find the forum for the 6.29 client when it was sitting right in the middle of the space I was viewing.

Searching the forum before I make a post though, to avoid the flames. Looks like it's a problem elsewhere, too.


----------



## Erick Silver

GPU gonna upload its first WU in about 20 min +/-! woot!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


GPU gonna upload its first WU in about 20 min +/-! woot!


Nice, got a 353 coming off the GTX260 in about 40 minutes


----------



## Erick Silver

I have a 10502(?) in about 7 min now


----------



## Erick Silver

OK I download EVGA Precision to monitor and adjust my GPU settings. Whats a safe OC for my card? Right now I am at stock:
Core Clock: 550
Shader Clock: 1340
Memory Clock: 800
I did up my fan speed to 100%(5c cooler than at 10%)

So again, whats a safe OC?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK I download EVGA Precision to monitor and adjust my GPU settings. Whats a safe OC for my card? Right now I am at stock:
Core Clock: 550
Shader Clock: 1340
Memory Clock: 800
I did up my fan speed to 100%(5c cooler than at 10%)

So again, whats a safe OC?


Leave your core and memory at stock, and boost the shader clocks until it starts to EUE, and then back them down a bit.

As long as it stays under 80c you're fine, so you may wish to back down the fan a bit


----------



## Erick Silver

I bumped shader up to 1500. Backed fan down to 50%

Question. Just picked up a new WU and core clock went down to 405. Is that normal?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
I bumped shader up to 1500. Backed fan down to 50%

Question. Just picked up a new WU and core clock went down to 405. Is that normal?

No. Sounds like you OCed it too far, it EUEd, and reverted to 2D clocks. Drop the clocks a bit and reboot


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
I bumped shader up to 1500. Backed fan down to 50%

Question. Just picked up a new WU and core clock went down to 405. Is that normal?

try using rivatuners to force 3d clocks all the time and fold like that. if you overclock to far it will revert back down to safety clocks but a restart usually fixes this


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yay


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Yay











































Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*

























Congratulations!!!!!

















Thanks








About 2 weeks left for you, if you keep going like this


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thanks









About 2 weeks left for you, if you keep going like this










Should be 8 days actually









Which means I should have 1 mil before I leave for vacation


----------



## [-erick-]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Yay



















woot! congrats people are getting there 1mil marks


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-erick-]*


woot! congrats people are getting there 1mil marks


I can't wait


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-erick-]*


woot! congrats people are getting there 1mil marks


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Should be 8 days actually









Which means I should have 1 mil before I leave for vacation










Do you keep your rig up and running? 
Anyways, I made a little mistake, 2 weeks till you overtake me, but I get more points too, so thats why its taking longer to overtake me than to get 1 mil...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Do you keep your rig up and running? 
Anyways, I made a little mistake, 2 weeks till you overtake me, but I get more points too, so thats why its taking longer to overtake me than to get 1 mil...










I don't know what you mean, it'll be running until I leave, but it'll be off for a month while I'm gone


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats Bastiaan, job well done.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I don't know what you mean, it'll be running until I leave, but it'll be off for a month while I'm gone









Well, I have about 1 mil points, and eoc says that you'll overtake me in 2 weeks. But I'm still moving up. At the time you overtake me we'll have more than 1mil. Thats why you'll have 1 mil before you overtake me...








Hard to explain this









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Congrats Bastiaan, job well done.









Thanks WhiteGuy


----------



## mmx+

I'll be outsourcing my GPUs to a friend of mine so I should still be ~25k PPD while I'm gone, not great but not bad either.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'll be outsourcing my GPUs to a friend of mine so I should still be ~25k PPD while I'm gone, not great but not bad either.

Thats a lot if your rig is down








I'll be down to 1 cpu and 1 gpu tonight, brother is back at home, so wont let the noisy heater run...xD


----------



## zodac

Gratz Bastiaan. 2.5 months.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Thats a lot if your rig is down








I'll be down to 1 cpu and 1 gpu tonight, brother is back at home, so wont let the noisy heater run...xD

Yeah, I'll have a pair of PhIIs, a C2Q, a 9800GT, GTS250, and GTX260, so I hope to come home to far more points than I left


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Gratz Bastiaan. 2.5 months.









Thanks Z








2.5 months for 2 mil or overtaking you?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yeah, I'll have a pair of PhIIs, a C2Q, a 9800GT, GTS250, and GTX260, so I hope to come home to far more points than I left









You'll enjoy it if you take a look at your stats. Dunno if you check them if you are away, but you'll see a nice boost


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Thanks Z








2.5 months for 2 mil or overtaking you?









You'll enjoy it if you take a look at your stats. Dunno if you check them if you are away, but you'll see a nice boost









Well, I'll be spending most of the time somewhere with no internet access, I might be able to use my dad's phone occasionally, but other than that I'll just have to hope everything's working


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, I'll be spending most of the time somewhere with no internet access, I might be able to use my dad's phone occasionally, but other than that I'll just have to hope everything's working









I wouldnt think about it too much, its not that bad if one thing isnt working...








I can spend all day swiming without even thinking once about my pc's...


----------



## FtW 420

I hit 11 million yesterday, & just noticed the badges go with the milestones so won't get a badge update until I get to 20 million.









I'll have to get more folding rigs going through the winter. Summer finally came to BC, computer room hit 32C yesterday with the AC running & set to 17C.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I wouldnt think about it too much, its not that bad if one thing isnt working...








I can spend all day swiming without even thinking once about my pc's...









Yeah, I'm not *worried* about it, but it would be nice to be able to check one a week


----------



## DeadSkull

I dont know how some of you guys are doing it.

Turned one of my 285s on and already my room 8000BTU AC unit is struggling to keep up.


----------



## louze001

yeah im glad its staying cool over here in San Diego for the foldathon. I feel sorry for everyone on the east coast!


----------



## Finrond

I only got 3.9 months til I surpass Zodac! (it is my goal in life). After that then I will just be motivated by the addiction (which is quite strong). This heat sucks right now though, I haven't been running my computers at home basically at all, but I did commandeer one of the quadcore Xeon servers at work to use during the summer. hehehe


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
yeah im glad its staying cool over here in San Diego for the foldathon. I feel sorry for everyone on the east coast!

Ya rly









97 degrees here, about 80 in here with the computer with the AC going


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I'm COLD! lol. Have I rubbed that in before?








65Âº F in AC'd basement. But it is like 100Âº out, so I guess other people would be having problems...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
I'm COLD! lol. Have I rubbed that in before?








65Âº F in AC'd basement. But it is like 100Âº out, so I guess other people would be having problems...

65 is like the perfect temp, you should not be cold!


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I hit 11 million yesterday, & just noticed the badges go with the milestones so won't get a badge update until I get to 20 million.









I'll have to get more folding rigs going through the winter. Summer finally came to BC, computer room hit 32C yesterday with the AC running & set to 17C.

Congrats man! Race you to 15 million!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
yeah im glad its staying cool over here in San Diego for the foldathon. I feel sorry for everyone on the east coast!

Well today is a lot better than the last few days. I have been running both ACs in my apt. 24/7 since July 3rd or 4th. 3rd floor FTL!









I have no problem keeping temps in check, but I am scared to see my next electric bill.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
65 is like the perfect temp, you should not be cold!

Srsly? 75 is _very_ nice, 65c is cold. Although I'd rather it be 65c than 85c in here


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Srsly? 75 is _very_ nice, 65c is cold. Although I'd rather it be 65c than 85c in here

Ya srsly, It is 74.5 in my basement right now (it was 73ish before I turned my computer on) and I am too hot. I woke up hot this morning even though I slept in my birthday suit with no covers and it was about 72. I do really like colder air, anything else and I just sweat.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Ya srsly, It is 74.5 in my basement right now (it was 73ish before I turned my computer on) and I am too hot. I woke up hot this morning even though I slept in my birthday suit with no covers and it was about 72. I do really like colder air, anything else and I just sweat.


Well, it's 80 in here and hotter than I like, but I will deal with it for the rest of the Foldathon


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Ya srsly, It is 74.5 in my basement right now (it was 73ish before I turned my computer on) and I am too hot. I woke up hot this morning even though I slept in my birthday suit with no covers and it was about 72. I do really like colder air, anything else and I just sweat.


Its all relative. Up there in NH, 75F is a hot summer and 65F feels great. I grew up in VT/NH and I prefer the colder temps all day long.

@mmx+ when it gets down to 40-50F down in NC everyone thinks its cold, but up for us in the Northeast that is still short sleeve and shorts weather.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


@mmx+ when it gets down to 40-50F down in NC everyone thinks its cold, but up for us in the Northeast that is still short sleeve and shorts weather.











Anything above 0F is t-shirt weather in MN, anything above 25F and we're in shorts.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Its all relative. Up there in NH, 75F is a hot summer and 65F feels great. I grew up in VT/NH and I prefer the colder temps all day long.

@mmx+ when it gets down to 40-50F down in NC everyone thinks its cold, but up for us in the Northeast that is still short sleeve and shorts weather.










I'd honestly quite like to live farther up there, I much prefer 50F to 100F (and so does the computer)

Currently at 80c on the i7 and GTX260









EDIT: GTS 250 comes tomorrow


----------



## onoz

Super off topic: This has got to be the longest thread ever!! 1123 pages at the time of this post!


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Anything above 0F is t-shirt weather in MN, anything above 25F and we're in shorts.


Yeah I dated a girl from MN. As soon as the snow started to melt she was digging the bikini out of the closet.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


Super off topic: This has got to be the longest thread ever!! 1123 pages at the time of this post!


ANy update on Top contributers to this epic thread?


----------



## DeadSkull

Back OT. I haven't seriously folded in a while so what are the most gpu intensive folding projects out now?

Thanks


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


Back OT. I haven't seriously folded in a while so what are the most gpu intensive folding projects out now?

Thanks


Just run the GPU2 clients, should be 9k per GTX285 and if you run SMP 9k from the Q9550


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Ya srsly, It is 74.5 in my basement right now (it was 73ish before I turned my computer on) and I am too hot. I woke up hot this morning even though I slept in my birthday suit with no covers and it was about 72. I do really like colder air, anything else and I just sweat.


I need to start referencing my own nudity when discussing ambient folding temps too.


----------



## ablearcher

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 11,234 
User Name Posts 
zodac 702 
markt 664 
mmx+ 493 
Hueristic 426 
jarble 391 
SgtHop 348 
mortimersnerd 329 
Valicious 287 
ablearcher 243 
Aqualoon 223 
The Duke 217 
Magus2727 216


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


Super off topic: This has got to be the longest thread ever!! 1123 pages at the time of this post!


I know right, everytime I come back theres like 25 more pages to read.


----------



## Magus2727

back OT???? this thread is meant to be nothing but on topic.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Just run the GPU2 clients, should be 9k per GTX285 and if you run SMP 9k from the Q9550


I meant GPU intensive as heat wise. I remember a couple months ago a new project type came out which crashed a lot of oc'ed gpus that couldnt handle the heat.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*


I meant GPU intensive as heat wise. I remember a couple months ago a new project type came out which crashed a lot of oc'ed gpus that couldnt handle the heat.


Oh. Those are gone, as long as you haven't absurdly OCed them and are trying to run passively you're fine









The cards will still get hot (my GTX260 fold between 70 and 80c), but the really unstable WUs are gone


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 11,234 
User Name Posts 
zodac 702 
markt 664 
mmx+ 493 
Hueristic 426 
jarble 391 
SgtHop 348 
mortimersnerd 329 
Valicious 287 
ablearcher 243 
Aqualoon 223 
The Duke 217 
Magus2727 216


I'm ashamed, I need to post more


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I'm ashamed, I need to post more


Wow, #3 here


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Wow, #3 here










Thats because you dont sleep... I am quite sure your on your way to being a mechanical organism much like Zodac already is.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Thats because you done sleep... I am quite sure your on your way to being a *mechanical organism* mush like Zodac already is.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Who Posted?
Total Posts: 11,234
User Name Posts
zodac 702
markt 664
mmx+ 493
Hueristic 426
jarble 391
SgtHop 348
mortimersnerd 329
Valicious 287
ablearcher 243
Aqualoon 223
The Duke 217
Magus2727 216

Hell yeah! About time!

Oh, and mmx, don't worry about Magus. I was born like this. It's not like it's a disease or anything.


----------



## Magus2727

thats why the gender is pointless when it comes to Z...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


thats why the gender is pointless when it comes to Z...










see, i told everyone it wasnt a girl


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


thats why the gender is pointless when it comes to Z...




















Surprised I'm #3 after only posting in this thread for a little over a month


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


see, i told everyone it wasnt a girl


So what are you saying it is now?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*











Surprised I'm #3 after only posting in this thread for a little over a month











Troll.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


So what are you saying it is now?


'it'... you don't call me that...


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Troll.









'it'... you don't call me that...










After that last PM Imma call you it, that was a low blow


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Troll.









'it'... you don't call me that...










If I'm a troll then what are you? Trolling Editor?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


So what are you saying it is now?


an it, a genderless pentium d based robot


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


After that last PM Imma call you it, that was a low blow










You started it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


If I'm a troll then what are you? Trolling Editor?










Unofficialy? Yes.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You started it!


I'm not the one who brought it down to that level!


----------



## mmx+

2 more minutes


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


I'm not the one who brought it down to that level!


Yes... yes you are!


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes... yes you are!



Lies and slander! I have the proof to back it up too!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Lies and slander! I have the proof to back it up too!


You wanna go there? Bring it!

You and I both know the truth... you're just going to fabricate _more_ PMs and make me out as the bad guy.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You wanna go there? Bring it!

You and I both know the truth... you're just going to fabricate _more_ PMs and make me out as the bad guy.


I don't need to fabricate when I can just take a screenshot


----------



## zodac

Uh-huh... it's not hard to type your own PM and copy my avatar/profile slot over. I should know... I've done it plenty of times

Stop the lies Aqua! Can't you see it's tearing us apart?!


----------



## mmx+

Not really sure what happened here.....but epic updates FTW!


----------



## zodac

Nice.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nice.










Yes, if I can gain 10k points on you each update it won't take me very long









This is going to be by far my best week


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Yes, if I can gain 10k points on you each update it won't take me very long










One update a successful overtake does not make.

Patience boy... patience...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


One update a successful overtake does not make.

Patience boy... patience...


No. By simple logic you are either ahead of someone or behind them, therefore, one update is what makes you overtake them.

Anyways, I've gained over 500k on you thus far, I'm not about to stop now









Apparently I'm #4 in the team by Points_Update now


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


No. By simple logic you are either ahead of someone or behind them, therefore, one update is what makes you overtake.

Anyways, I've gained over 500k on you thus far, I'm not about to stop now









Apparently I'm #4 in the team by Points_Update now










By that logic, it doesn't matter how many points you're gaining, I'm the better Folder since you haven't overtaken me.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


By that logic, it doesn't matter how many points you're gaining, I'm the better Folder since you haven't overtaken me.

Thanks for clearing that up.




















_I'm_ the better folder because I'm putting out far more points than you. You currently have and advantage because you started a while back, but that doesn't mean that you are going to keep your advantage


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*











_I'm_ the better folder because I'm putting out far more points than you. You currently have and advantage because you started a while back, but that doesn't mean that you are going to keep your advantage










But you haven't overtaken me. I'm better.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But you haven't overtaken me. I'm better.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But you haven't overtaken me. I'm better.


You're currently in the lead, but that doesn't mean that you're better :doh

Magus is in the lead _and_ better


----------



## Erick Silver

Christ. Want me to put the "Do Not Disturb" sign on the door for you 2? The tension! The tension!


----------



## zodac

No need... I continued this with PMs.

I hope you remember your place now mmx.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No need... I continued this with PMs.

I hope *you remember your place now* mmx.

Above you?


----------



## zodac

After we pass CPC.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

mmx+ is still behind me Z, dont be afraid


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Above you?

Damn right









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
After we pass CPC.

Not if I can help it









Time to overclock more








I wonder what I can get out of a 2.4ghz C2D Mobile


----------



## Erick Silver

Well maxhudson was told by his parents that due to the heat, folding was not allowed. So the Cancer Crushers are down a member. So we are down a Phenom II 940 and a 9800GT on our team. Blast! "We coulda been a contender!"


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


mmx+ is still behind me Z, dont be afraid










Folders do it best from behind! LOL!


----------



## SgtHop

What the hell.

That is all.


----------



## zodac

Folders be crazy.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Folders do it best from behind! LOL!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


What the hell.

That is all.


This...








I'll watch my back


----------



## Erick Silver

Argh! Its my day off and I want my PPD but I also want to play my games!!! ARGH!!! I want to play WoW or CoD or some damn thing!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Argh! Its my day off and I want my PPD but I also want to play my games!!! ARGH!!! I want to play WoW or CoD or some damn thing!!


You should go outside, enjoy some swimming or jogging








It makes me feel a lot better than just sitting behind my pc waiting for an other wu to complete...


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL I have been outside all week. Right now I want to be digitally killing some digital humans after the week I have had.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Folders be crazy.










 And hot


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


And hot


















:

Oh wait, wrong person


----------



## SgtHop

Am I going to have to get the shotgun?


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


LOL I have been outside all week. Right now I want to be digitally killing some digital humans after the week I have had.


 Use your ATi card as primary render









Though I'd recommend setting that up after the foldathon, it takes a while to get right, the last time I tried.

Oh, well. Maybe I will get my system working ARGH!

At least my i7 still folds like a champ *knocks on wo*...

cursit. My left index's knuckle is bleeding now. Though it was the fault of moving something earlier.


----------



## Magus2727

Its the heat... its starting to get to people...

I think I might know about that update..... your WU's you were trying to send must have sent over....







....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*









:

Oh wait, wrong person











Right here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right here.










A conversation from some time ago pops up into my head, and I dont feel safe now....


----------



## Erick Silver

Yeah....Only 1 PCIe slot on my mobo. Using the ATI card is out.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


A conversation from some time ago pops up into my head, and I dont feel safe now....


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Yeah....Only 1 PCIe slot on my mobo. Using the ATI card is out.


Get old school... PCI or AGP slot? Ohh... AGP I shutter...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












Dont deny it, bring that gattling gun to the cops, I dont feel safe till you give it away!!

And dont give it to archer, cause I dont like the gun itselve as a projectile either!

[edit]
6701 at 99%, cant wait to see it finished, so I can go to bed...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Well maxhudson was told by his parents that due to the heat, folding was not allowed. So the Cancer Crushers are down a member. So we are down a Phenom II 940 and a 9800GT on our team. Blast! "We coulda been a contender!"


Damn, permanently? Or just for now?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Dont deny it, bring that gattling gun to the cops, I dont feel safe till you give it away!!

And dont give it to archer, cause I dont like the gun itselve as a projectile either!


I could give it to Mort... but he's unforgiving.. you cross the line (read: I tell him you cross the line), and you're through.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I could give it to Mort... but he's unforgiving.. you cross the line (read: I tell him you cross the line), and you're through.


oh noes, how do I get myselve out of this mess....


----------



## zodac

• Run away.
• Get 1 million points.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Damn, permanently? Or just for now?










Probably no folding until the Hellish Heat wave breaks. Not that I blame them. I believe it was about 100f in New York the other day. YUCK!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


oh noes, how do I get myselve out of this mess....


















Get someone to ban you


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Dont deny it, bring that gattling gun to the cops, I dont feel safe till you give it away!!

And dont give it to archer, cause I dont like the gun itselve as a projectile either!

[edit]
6701 at 99%, cant wait to see it finished, so I can go to bed...










 I live in NorCal... having missing teeth, a mullet, guns, and confed flags on our pickups is _already_ given.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I could give it to Mort... but he's unforgiving.. you cross the line (read: I tell him you cross the line), and you're through.


That would be you crossing the line...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


• Run away.
• Get 1 million points.











Z







B


----------



## zodac

I crossed that line a long time ago...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I crossed that line a long time ago...


 Yeah, we'll still love you .


----------



## SgtHop

I didn't even know there was a line to cross.

It is now my mission to find this line and rocket car to the other side.

Ohhoho!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I didn't even know there was a line to cross.

It is now my mission to find this line and rocket car to the other side.

Ohohoho!


Can I be your co-pilot? (and gunner probably)


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I didn't even know there was a line to cross.

It is now my mission to find this line and rocket car to the other side.

Ohohoho!


 wheeeeee........*boom*


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Yeah, we'll still love you .












Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I didn't even know there was a line to cross.

It is now my mission to find this line and rocket car to the other side.

Ohohoho!


I might have ruined it as I went passed... someone needs to draw a new line!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











I might have ruined it as I went passed... someone needs to draw a new line!










 Get mort to do it...

wait, you should do it. By normal definitions of the "Line," we're all dead. Chipp would personally see to it that we are disposed, and in your case, deposed...


----------



## SgtHop

No, one seat only, sorry.

But, if there's no line, well...I guess I'll just keep going until I pass Zodac.

OhhoHO!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











I might have ruined it as I went passed... someone needs to draw a new line!










I'll take a look around the house, maybe we have some chalk left...









(funny how we always end up abusing one topic, though we start with a lot more topics..







)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


wait, you should do it. By normal definitions of the "Line," we're all dead. Chipp would personally see to it that we are disposed, and in your case, deposed...


Don't say his name! He'll find me!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


But, if there's no line, well...I guess I'll just keep going until I pass Zodac.










Let's be serious.


----------



## SgtHop

Who's laughing?

Oh wait, me.

But it's an evil laugh, so can it woman.

*OhhoHO*!


----------



## zodac

Ooohh... look at that.


----------



## SgtHop

Dear lord, the pink!

What now? WHAT NOW?


----------



## zodac

Madness...


----------



## SgtHop

Sparta.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Sparta.


 Endless pit.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Sparta.


----------



## ablearcher

*Narnia


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


*Narnia


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

*This*

*is*

*ocn!!*


----------



## mmx+




----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
















Don't worry bout it son. We got things under control.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
















Thats what happens if they are staring at their proteins....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Don't worry bout it son. We got things under control.

Sorry about that; had some PMs to answer.

We're out of control again.


----------



## SgtHop

Control is relative.

Do not question me!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Control is relative.

Do not question me!











Oh, oh you'll regret that.


----------



## Eldin




----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









Oh, oh you'll regret that.

I'll regret your face.

Looks like I killed the thread. Cool.

That line must've been crossed.


----------



## Erick Silver

*sketches a chalk outline around the now dead body of this thread*


----------



## k4m1k4z3

This thread has been dead plenty of times... no need to worry, it always comes back.


----------



## SgtHop

That's a rather large, rectangular outline you've made, good sir.


----------



## zodac

12.8k so far today, with 2 updates to go. Should be my best day ever.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
12.8k so far today, with 2 updates to go. Should be my best day ever.









Good job.I have had my best updates and 24 hour average in the last 3 days than I have ever had.Dang foldathon.It's all good cause I will have the Q9550 up and running soon looking for some editors.

Edit:^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Smack talk.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


12.8k so far today, with 2 updates to go. Should be my best day ever.










Only 22k so far today









Doesn't look like 30k is going to be happening









I guess after every great day a lesser one must come


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Only 22k so far today









Doesn't look like 30k is going to be happening









I guess after every great day a lesser one must come










Not me... 10k yesterday, and hopefully 14k+ today.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


12.8k so far today, with 2 updates to go. Should be my best day ever.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I had a 73k day yesterday, I'll be happy if I break 65k today. Damn 67xx and 450's are killing me right now. On the upside I should break into the top 30 by this time next week.


----------



## jck

AvgWhiteGuy,

U got a 1090T on the 790FX-GD70? Works good? What's ur PPD?

Been thinkin about upgrading my sig rig to that, then parting together a rig with this CPU.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I get anywhere from 8.5-12.5k depending on WU and how much I use the computer but I think the fact that I'm folding with 3 GPU's on it as well is holding me back some. I'm also going to try and bump it back over 3.9 once the foldathon is over. I'm shooting for 4.1 or so but I'm probably going to have to play with memory timing and bump the NB clocks a bit as well. Other than all that it works really well and runs cooler than my 965 and 940 at stock speeds under load.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


AvgWhiteGuy,

U got a 1090T on the 790FX-GD70? Works good? What's ur PPD?

Been thinkin about upgrading my sig rig to that, then parting together a rig with this CPU.


At 4ghz it should be 16-18k PPD....about the same as a 4ghz i7


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


At 4ghz it should be 16-18k PPD....about the same as a 4ghz i7










http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-database.html

~15k @ 4.1GHz


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-database.html

~15k @ 4.1GHz


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I get anywhere from 8.5-12.5k depending on WU and how much I use the computer but I think the fact that I'm folding with 3 GPU's on it as well is holding me back some. I'm also going to try and bump it back over 3.9 once the foldathon is over. I'm shooting for 4.1 or so but I'm probably going to have to play with memory timing and bump the NB clocks a bit as well. Other than all that it works really well and runs cooler than my 965 and 940 at stock speeds under load.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


At 4ghz it should be 16-18k PPD....about the same as a 4ghz i7










Sounds good to me. Now if they'd get the ATI working for the GPU side, I'd be set.

I'm gonna look into it come Fall. Thanks to both


----------



## sks72

My x6 is getting 10k on these blasted 6701's, it gets 12.5k on everything else at 3.8Ghz.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sks72* 
My x6 is getting 10k on these blasted 6701's, it gets 12.5k on everything else at 3.8Ghz.

The 670Xs drop my i7 down to 11-11.5k (from 15.5-16)....really hope they go away ASAP (although with the introduction of P6702 and P6703 I doubt it)


----------



## ablearcher

ewwwww..... I accidentally clicked on the anime thread (getnewposts search) when I meant to click here


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


this thread has been dead plenty of times... No need to worry, it always comes back.


zombie apocalypse!! Run!!


----------



## Erick Silver

I was bad and turned off my folding for a few hours. Cancer Crushers are 3rd from the bottom, so I decided to go kill some people.(CoD:MW) Up until I stopped folding I had been cranked all the way up. Still not getting enough points. We are a man down. We are doing it for a good cause though. So we all win.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I was bad and turned off my folding for a few hours. Cancer Crushers are 3rd from the bottom, so I decided to go kill some people.(CoD:MW) Up until I stopped folding I had been cranked all the way up. Still not getting enough points. We are a man down. We are doing it for a good cause though. So we all win.










I am trying all I can with what I have (that works







).

I kinda failed to dump a bigadv on the correct time, too







. I underestimated how long it would really take, and I ended up being too late. P2684 = not my friend.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


zombie apocalypse!! Run!!











lmao...


----------



## Erick Silver

Whoa! See! Its True! Better get insured! http://www.myzombieinsurance.com/


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Whoa! See! Its True! Better get insured! http://www.myzombieinsurance.com/

I want two of them!!


----------



## mmx+

GTS250 is out for delivery


----------



## Iroh

This wireless network is killing my PPD. Even with the loopback adapter I can't get over 6600 PPD regardless of CPU clock.

I want my wire back!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iroh*


This wireless network is killing my PPD. Even with the loopback adapter I can't get over 6600 PPD regardless of CPU clock.

I want my wire back!


That's really odd. I have wireless and I'd consider my PPD to be pretty good. I'll have to do a comparison against wired later


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iroh*


This wireless network is killing my PPD. Even with the loopback adapter I can't get over 6600 PPD regardless of CPU clock.

I want my wire back!


shouldnt affect PPD, folding doesnt use the network once youve dowloaded the WU til it uploads it after finishing. and I believe taht the server gives bonuses based on finish time not submission time


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


GTS250 is out for delivery

















Huzzah!


----------



## Magus2727

A little late isnt it... I kid... I kid!

Any status on the location of your card that was between Montana and MN?


----------



## Aqualoon

He had a card between Montana and MN eh? I should reroute to have an "accident" in MN...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Huzzah!


It should be here within a couple hours, I'll use it until tomorrow and then it goes in a friend's computer to fold









@Magus: Montana? It was coming from North Dakota


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


shouldnt affect PPD, folding doesnt use the network once youve dowloaded the WU til it uploads it after finishing. and I believe taht the server gives bonuses based on finish time not submission time


With linux -bigadv submission time did make a difference. Cable internet with -bigadv was good for ~57k ppd, on a 3g connection that is much slower & doesn't like to stay connected finishing the WU in the same amount of time & taking much longer to upload it was worth 30k less.


----------



## Magus2727

North Dakota.... Montana... same place... sorry if you live there...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
North Dakota.... Montana... same place... sorry if you live there...

I'm in NC. But the GTS250 was coming from ND


----------



## Aqualoon

Well, scratch all my plans for new hardware - Aqua is buying a new car instead.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Well, scratch all my plans for new hardware - Aqua is buying a new car instead.


and what is it going to be?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Well, scratch all my plans for new hardware - Aqua is buying a new car instead.


screw that, buy another i7 rig....


----------



## Aqualoon

Will get another smaller SUV, was hoping to wait until next year but lately it's been every other month it's in the shop for something or another. Came into work this morning and something is smoking under the hood, think it's about time to pull the plug on it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Will get another smaller SUV, was hoping to wait until next year but lately it's been every other month it's in the shop for something or another. Came into work this morning and something is smoking under the hood, think it's about time to pull the plug on it.


lol, thats not really good








But do you have a name? (I work with cars so one of my interests...xD)


----------



## Iroh

With SMP running MPICH2 the cores communicate to one another through the network connection on Windows (not so on Linux, one of the reasons folding is faster on Linux), which is why [email protected] might quit if your wireless drops and you don't have loopback adapter installed.

On the wire I usually run 7500-8000 PPD at my clock. It hovers around 5500-6500 on the loopback adapter/wireless. If only my WRT54G wasn't a brick.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


lol, thats not really good








But do you have a name? (I work with cars so one of my interests...xD)


You're telling me, I called my lil brother and he just started laughing at me (because literally, my car has been in the shop every other month for something or another and I'm having a really bad run of luck with it).

Will more then likely go after another Honda, or go wild with a Toyota, Isuzu or Nissan.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Go for Toyota







(I work for them)
Well, depends on what you are going to buy, used or new. 
good luck, lets hope you dont end up in the garage soon...xD


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iroh*


With SMP running MPICH2 the cores communicate to one another through the network connection on Windows (not so on Linux, one of the reasons folding is faster on Linux), which is why [email protected] might quit if your wireless drops and you don't have loopback adapter installed.

On the wire I usually run 7500-8000 PPD at my clock. It hovers around 5500-6500 on the loopback adapter/wireless. If only my WRT54G wasn't a brick.


I am skeptical of this claim. My C2D is just as fast with WiFi and gigbit ethernet, and it works fine even if I hard-disable the network adapters.

~~~And~~~








Nearly 52k points last 24 hours


----------



## zodac

That was certainly true in the past (one of the reasons Deino was preferred), but I haven't had any issues due to wireless in a long time...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That was certainly true in the past (one of the reasons Deino was preferred), but I haven't had any issues due to wireless in a long time...

Yeah, same here, my rigs are both connected via WiFi and neither have issues that I'd expect to be related to that.

One of the things I preferred about BOINC is it didn't have nearly the degree of network sensitivity as did the 1st generation SMP client


----------



## Tasmac

mmx+, are you posting me again.....
I keep repeating Im not a threat

Well done on 3rd


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
mmx+, are you posting me again.....
I keep repeating Im not a threat

Well done on 3rd









I think that with an i7 and 3 GTX285s you are very much a threat to me.
How did you possibly manage 166k points yesterday?

But thanks


----------



## Tasmac

a great and stable oc on the i7 (I have reached 4.524 for 25 passes on linx, will all the mem selected) oc the memory 2000+ (forget how much over I think something like 20x201 at 2:10 + turbo that oc enabled 2 days 22 hr -bigadv return.
not to mention those 285's got me a score of 38,994 on vantage; http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2218396
I love to oc and fold
I have a cwo2 E757 + 965 as an HTPC i used that too that scored me a -bigadv 7 hours short of preferred deadline on the intel stock cooler








I wish I knew I was going to be on a team sooner, that way I could of used my gpu's sooner








and lets not forget the p-4 the real work horse lol


----------



## mmx+

Aha, I forgot about the 2nd i7. I think I have no chance









The GTS260 isn't here yet, I'm







with UPS at this point


----------



## Tasmac

Im looking to build another rig.....
one piece at a time lol, just like the cadalac


----------



## zodac

Awesome last few days on my part.


















I is like a PPD rocket!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Awesome last few days on my part.


















I is like a PPD rocket!

Some awesome updates on my part:









2 10k+ updates always bode well for PPD









And the GTS250 is *here*


----------



## zodac

Mine has been a very nice upwards curve though... hence the "rocket".

"zodac the Rocket"...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Mine has been a very nice upwards curve though... hence the "rocket".

"zodac the Rocket"...









What goes up must come back down









I predict that your PPD will go down again


----------



## zodac

Rockets come back down...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Rockets come back down...

Yes, that's my point









I will definitely admit your PPD has been very nice the past couple days, but it likely won't stay like that


----------



## zodac

You know what? I'm changing my title.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You know what? I'm changing my title.

Feel free









I can't change mine yet


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You know what? I'm changing my title.

should be spiral because thats what your going to do is spiral down into oblivion...we know you wont sustain that PPD output for more than a week


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Feel free









I can't change mine yet









Just 3 months, 8 days, several hours (depending on timezone).









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
should be spiral because thats what your going to do is spiral down into oblivion...we know you wont sustain that PPD output for more than a week









Yeah... I 'rocket' up, then come back down to Earth; it's apt.

*APT!*


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Just 3 months, 8 days, several hours (depending on timezone).









Yeah.....although if we win I'm considering an OCed account vs a lanyard. That would be cool


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You know what? I'm changing my title.

Z thats pretty lame.A rocket is like a tornado in a trailer park.It last but a short time and is pretty cool to watch from a distance but don't last.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yeah.....although if we win I'm considering an OCed account vs a lanyard. That would be cool









Mort's doing the draw tomorrow.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
Z thats pretty lame.A rocket is like a tornado in a trailer park.It last but a short time and is pretty cool to watch from a distance but don't last.

Doesn't that sum me up?


----------



## ducrider

Pretty much Z but we like you.If we didn't why would we harass you.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
Pretty much Z but we like you.If we didn't why would we harass you.

Because you _don't_ like me? It can pretty much be either.


----------



## ducrider

Z I would like you more/Even say I love you if you would get that 24 avg up to the top 30.I know its a money thing etc.Buckle down and get some hardware.If you didn't live over seas I would send you a mobo and processor.


----------



## jck

If I ever win something and the "powers that be of OCN" say it'd be a fair trade...I would like an OCN coffee mug or baseball cap...if they exist...

I collect those things. Would love to take an OCN coffee mug to work and say:

"Want one? Start folding...LOSER!"


----------



## zodac

Not even a money thing, so much as a job thing. I've got no problem spending any/all cash I have on Folding, but there's no point upgrading this Dell. I'd need to get a new, up to date rig, and that's what's holding me back right now...









Would anyone complain if I fixed the prizes for the next 2 months so my name keeps coming up?


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


If I ever win something and the "powers that be of OCN" say it'd be a fair trade...I would like an OCN coffee mug or baseball cap...if they exist...

I collect those things. Would love to take an OCN coffee mug to work and say:

"Want one? Start folding...LOSER!"










Now that funny I don't care who you are.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not even a money thing, so much as a job thing. I've got no problem spending any/all cash I have on Folding, but there's no point upgrading this Dell. I'd need to get a new, up to date rig, and that's what's holding me back right now...









Would anyone complain if I fixed the prizes for the next 2 months so my name keeps coming up?


Only if you keep me from getting a coffee mug or baseball cap







hahaha


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Now that funny I don't care who you are.


I'd do it too, Ducrider. Someone says "where'd you get that cool mug?"

I'd say "Go to the URL and start folding....LOSER!" lol

I have a friend opened a website...but, I won't throw a URL here without permission from the head bean.

I just spam it on chat sites to stir business hehehe


----------



## ducrider

OK we need to start the help a folder(Zodac) out donations.I got a processor and mobo.Lets get some more stuff.lol.Like anybody would donate.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I'd do it too, Ducrider. Someone says "where'd you get that cool mug?"

I'd say "Go to the URL and start folding....LOSER!" lol

I have a friend opened a website...but, I won't throw a URL here without permission from the head bean.

I just spam it on chat sites to stir business hehehe


Send them to Folding.net... shortcut.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Send them to Folding.net... shortcut.










If I could do anything?

I'd sneak a folding client on every PC and server at my work...

That'd be over 500 CPUs total.

Wonder if I could hit 10M by Christmas?







j/k. I only fold at home.


----------



## markt

I'm good for some ddr2-a little mind you....


----------



## zodac

Argh! I HATE YOU, *YOU STUPID DOCUMENTS!* _*rips hair out*_


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Mort's doing the draw tomorrow.









Doesn't that sum me up?



















I can't wait









I'm glad you're not doing the drawing, you're prejudiced against everyone


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


















I can't wait









I'm glad you're not doing the drawing, *you're prejudiced against everyone*










So I treat everyone equally?

Owned.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So I treat everyone equally?

Owned.










Everyone who isn't an editor or Hayley Williams


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Everyone who isn't an editor or Hayley Williams










True... but Editors can't win Foldathon prizes, and if Hayley Williams showed up, no-one here would complain about me treating her differently.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


True... but Editors can't win Foldathon prizes, and if Hayley Williams showed up, no-one here would complain about me treating her differently.


I sure would









The prize money would help pay for electricity so I could fold more
















If I could show my parents that I'm actually getting something out of folding they might be more inclined to let me fold more


----------



## zodac

But... Hayley Williams...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But... Hayley Williams...


I figure she's making enough that she doesn't need $25 or an OCed account


----------



## zodac

Doesn't matter... I'd still treat her well...

And even if she doesn't Fold... I'd get her an OC'd account.


----------



## jck

If you all are serious?

I have a AMD Phenom II x2 550BE C2 class CPU that unlocks and overclocks.

I would ship it to Zodac postage paid and expect nothing back.

i don't know what other parts I have, since I might part a new rig together in the fall.

But rumor has it, I have both a 500GB HD and a 60GB SSD.

I could manage to send one or the other to Zodac.

Yeah...ok...been thinking about giving Zodac a bunch of parts I've got. I want everyone at OCN to have a great folding rig. And (pardon me if this is not anyone's cup of tea), I feel blessed to have a job, a consulting setup, and all, and I have extra.

And, I like to give people things I have to give.

Hence, why folding to me is about giving.









So, let me know (if you want) what is needed. I'm here to give everything I can for the greater good...of friends...OCN members...and mankind


----------



## zodac

I'll thank you all in advance, but there's no need. I can survive on my meagre PPD for now, and it will make a new rig all the more worthwhile.

It's a lot more beneficial to me if you kept those parts and got them Folding yourselves.









Rest assured, one day (hopfully soon), I'll blow you all away.


----------



## jck

You're gonna steal Louze001's setup?????


----------



## zodac

...among other things.


----------



## Tasmac

I remember the blue flame decals they used to give away...do they still have those?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


...among other things.


You break in my house....

....I'm gonna make you drink 3 Guinness!!!









Then, we'll fire up all my rigs and optimize them for folding...how's that?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quad socket G34 server with 12 core CPU's? Oh you're always thinking of the cause aren't you.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You break in my house....

....I'm gonna make you drink 3 Guinness!!!









Then, we'll fire up all my rigs and optimize them for folding...how's that?










im game for that, but rather just invite me


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Quad socket G34 server with 12 core CPU's? Oh you're always thinking of the cause aren't you.










I used to have a 7 foot steel rack cabinet with 24 fans in the top in my garage and 8 Cat-5e drops out there running into the 20/200 full duplex switch...5 years ago! lol

Man...I love this board


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


I remember the blue flame decals they used to give away...do they still have those?


The applique packs? Yeah, I think that's one of the options for the prizes.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


im game for that, but rather just invite me










You win, Tank.

I'll go get a case of Guinness in the can tomorrow and keep it chilled til you get here.

Then, we'll fire up all my PCs and laptops and get both broadband links and my 802.11n and 802.11g routers running...and...see how many PPD we can get going

That silly Zodac...he is missing out on the positives of the Guinness brotherhood!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You break in my house....

....I'm gonna make you drink 3 Guinness!!!









Then, we'll fire up all my rigs and optimize them for folding...how's that?










1st part:









2nd part:









3rd part:


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1st part:









2nd part:









3rd part:










Read previous post...slowpoke


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Hmm that gives me an idea for when I get off work tomorrow night. Case of Guinness and go to Fry's and get a Fermi and set up a fourth rig. Was checking an old checking account today and found that I have 340+ in there that's not allocated for anything.







Might be time to get serious on some GPU3 PPD.

Could also install the custom CPU cooler mounting brackets I got from Naf so I can OC the 965 and 940 while I'm at it. I just hate tearing down all my rigs in one night and trying to bench them all at the same time considering I still need to push the 1090T back over 4.0 again and get it SMP stable there.


----------



## zodac

My post still applies, regardless of that you said in between...


----------



## ducrider

Tell you what.Ignore what Zodac has to say lets get him a folding rig.I will be glad to gather the parts up to send him.Guys PM me with what you have to donate even if it a few bucks to cover shipping.Lets get him folding.


----------



## jck

Okay...I'm pulling out the friggin credit card....that actually has credit left on it.


----------



## Tasmac

hey that folder (pdc) from panda is getting 9,070,635 ppd thats one person..
insane


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Tell you what.Ignore what Zodac has to say lets get him a folding rig.I will be glad to gather the parts up to send him.Guys PM me with what you have to donate even if it a few bucks to cover shipping.Lets get him folding.


But the parents will turn his AC off!!!

They want to afford some Guinness!!!














j/k i'm being a pest now.

Cheers


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well if I forgo the fourth rig then I'd have plenty of extra parts for an AM2 rig. Athlon x2 6400+, some DDR2, and possibly a 750 watt PSU that I could donate. Ooh even a nifty little tech station too, I have an Antec 300 that I could stuff those parts in easily and break that thing down too.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Tell you what.Ignore what Zodac has to say lets get him a folding rig.I will be glad to gather the parts up to send him.Guys PM me with what you have to donate even if it a few bucks to cover shipping.Lets get him folding.


You can't ignore me! I'm in charge!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


hey that folder (pdc) from panda is getting 9,070,635 ppd thats one person..
insane


He's Stanford's test user, is he not?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Zodac we ignore you all the time, why should that change now?


----------



## Tasmac

yuppers, thats probly why the servers are always down lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
Tell you what.Ignore what Zodac has to say lets get him a folding rig.I will be glad to gather the parts up to send him.Guys PM me with what you have to donate even if it a few bucks to cover shipping.Lets get him folding.

I'd offer some hardware but my spare mobo, RAM, CPU, HSF, and WiFi card just went to a friend who's going to use them for folding

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
hey that folder (pdc) from panda is getting 9,070,635 ppd thats one person..
insane

That would be Pande Labs








Stanford has something set up where they get the use of a ton of servers for testing when they need it, so although their PPD is usually pretty low sometimes it's really high (like it is now)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Zodac we ignore you all the time, why should that change now?


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
You win, Tank.

I'll go get a case of Guinness in the can tomorrow and keep it chilled til you get here.

Then, we'll fire up all my PCs and laptops and get both broadband links and my 802.11n and 802.11g routers running...and...see how many PPD we can get going

That silly Zodac...he is missing out on the positives of the Guinness brotherhood!

















I just realized your in Florida...I use to live there a few years back


----------



## jck

I would donate (and post to Zodac) whatever I have spare. With no hesitation.

And if Zodac doesn't want it, we can give it to another folder (editor or not) who would put it to good use.

If I have a part(s) in a box, I'll give them to who can use them....

...if my neighbor won't buy them for more than their worth!!!







just kidding

"God forgive me...and bless the starving pygmys in New Guinea. Amen" - Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 







I just realized your in Florida...I use to live there a few years back

I flew my best friend down from OK in 2001. If you're at a cheap airport....hmm...maybe we can do that sometime. That'd be fun.

Mind a queen size bed? That's all I got besides a couch.


----------



## mmx+

I should have another 40k+ day today


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I should have another 40k+ day today









haha no break for you? Your parents are not going to be happy!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
haha no break for you? Your parents are not going to be happy!

I told them I was folding full force through Friday night and then things were getting shut down









Although the GPUs will still be folding, I'm transferring them to a friend's rig tomorrow









Awesome numbers you've been putting up the past couple of days


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I flew my best friend down from OK in 2001. If you're at a cheap airport....hmm...maybe we can do that sometime. That'd be fun.

Mind a queen size bed? That's all I got besides a couch.









where abouts florida you live? I use to live in St. Pete and worked in Tampa.

btw, you guys bring new meaning to folding with your generosity


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Awesome numbers you've been putting up the past couple of days









_Too_ awesome... I'm keeping an eye on you.










Mmmmm.... David Tennant....









What was I saying?


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Awesome numbers you've been putting up the past couple of days









Thanks, the folding gods were on my side this foldathon! No frozen clients or rig shutdowns and not even one issue getting wu's. Shows you the true folding power of the i7's when configured correctly!


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Thanks, the folding gods were on my side this foldathon! No frozen clients or rig shutdowns and not even one issue getting wu's. Shows you the true folding power of the i7's when configured correctly!


----------



## solidsteel144

I wonder if bigadv played a key roll in this...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Thanks, the folding gods were on my side this foldathon! No frozen clients or rig shutdowns and not even one issue getting wu's. Shows you the true folding power of the i7's when configured correctly!

I continue to receive the wrath of the folding gods over yet another foldathon pulling close to 20k ppd less than I had been


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I continue to receive the wrath of the folding gods over yet another foldathon pulling close to 20k ppd less than I had been










I got nothing but 6701's on my x6, so you're not alone.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


I got nothing but 6701's on my x6, so you're not alone.


the 701/2's are harsh but a power failure is what what really







me this time though


----------



## zodac

Yep... catching [H]... nothing special there.








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, if I had my -bigadv, I would have had significantly more points for this. I was displeased.


----------



## Magus2727

Still not sure about them stats....









But O well... 4th is good... if only it went and started a little longer....

Well I had my best day! 123.4K Point yesterday.....

The i7 farm will drop down and rest Sunday night....


----------



## mmx+

I had my best day yesterday
























I doubt that I'll get points like this most days, but whatever, still exciting


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Still not sure about them stats....










You don't think I fixed that stats, do you? Just to make sure the team that was giving me the most hassle just _another_ place?

I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I had my best day yesterday
























I doubt that I'll get points like this most days, but whatever, still exciting










Thats awsome mmx+,
you keep this up and ill have to start my next project sooner than expected








well done


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


Thats awsome mmx+,
you keep this up and ill have to start my next project sooner than expected








well done


Well, the GTS250 and GTX260 are going into the Q6600 computer today, so that should be 20k. And then I'm hoping for 11-15k from the i7 for the next week (it'll just have a 9600GT), and then it'll be off. So I'll have the Q6600 going while I'm out of town (as well as the P4HT running SMP







), but my main setup will be off


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You don't think I fixed that stats, do you? Just to make sure the team that was giving me the most hassle just _another_ place?

I wouldn't do that.









Just giving you a hard time.... after all you should have expected it when a team that was in 2nd/3rd the whole time gets bumped down to 4th after the sats are "updated"









we love you Z..... most the time


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Just giving you a hard time.... after all you should have expected it when a team that was in 2nd/3rd the whole time gets bumped down to 4th after the sats are "updated"









we love you Z..... most the time
















I remember at the start of the Foldathon, mmx said you just finished a load of WUs... I think the graph counted those WUs, while the stats didn't.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I remember at the start of the Foldathon, mmx said you just finished a load of WUs... I think the graph counted those WUs, while the stats didn't.

but it would have counted every ones WU's so it was all equal....









O well no harm done... I will be at 3 million hopefully by the end of the day...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I remember at the start of the Foldathon, mmx said you just finished a load of WUs... I think the graph counted those WUs, while the stats didn't.

Aha









I think I remember saying he dumped a P6701 or whatever from all of his i7s


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
but it would have counted every ones WU's so it was all equal....









O well no harm done... I will be at 3 million hopefully by the end of the day...

Yeah, but then it's a 51 hour Foldathon, not a 48 hour Foldathon.









But yeah, remember this anger. Use it to fuel the next event.


----------



## solidsteel144

Maybe we could have a _Folding Week of Thunder_!

Top XXX of each production group wins prizes.


----------



## Magus2727

Next time I will be like Mr. Furious on the Movie "Mystery Men"

Rage Building!!!!

Feel my POWER!!!!


----------



## SgtHop

There was a furry in Mystery Men?


----------



## Magus2727

Blah... Mr. Furious.... I would not have expected any one else to have actually seen it...


----------



## zodac

Ha... I saw it and didn't understand at all.









Hate missing out on jokes...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

3 hours no posts?









I'm currently between 2 "storms". They are not really big, but thunderstorms.
About an hour ago the first storm went over, but it was gone in a few minutes. Atm I can see lightning everywhere, but not too close. I hope I can let my rigs run, but I'm afraid Ive got to shut them down again.









(we are that red cross, and the storms are moving too the north west.)


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


3 hours no posts?









I'm currently between 2 "storms". They are not really big, but thunderstorms.
About an hour ago the first storm went over, but it was gone in a few minutes. Atm I can see lightning everywhere, but not too close. I hope I can let my rigs run, but I'm afraid Ive got to shut them down again.









(we are that red cross, and the storms are moving too the north west.)


Why shut down? Lightning strike best volt mod ever.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Why shut down? Lightning strike best volt mod ever.


haha, I like voltmods, but not that high








1000kppd for a second isnt that good









Still in the middle of the storm, but its getting a bit calmer now.
It was pretty heavy, worse than I expected. Still a lot of lightning close, so I'm shutting down again. There goes the awesome ppd


----------



## Tasmac

man,
[-erick-] has put his pc in overdrive!

way to fold my friend








he's one step ahead me and he plans to keep it that way


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Should be taking over the number 33 spot at the next update and the 32 spot by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Tasmac

I cant imagine 32....heck im hoping for the 100's
32 spot is for dedicated folders 24/7 pc pumpin numbers!
well done AvgWhiteGuy


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


man,
[-erick-] has put his pc in overdrive!

way to fold my friend








he's one step ahead me and he plans to keep it that way










I think he's currently folding on his friend's computer with a 980x and a pair of GTX480s


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


I cant imagine 32....heck im hoping for the 100's
32 spot is for dedicated folders 24/7 pc pumpin numbers!
well done AvgWhiteGuy


According to EOC it looks like 32 will be a little over 24 hours, I guess SgtHop has decided to put up a fight for his position.









Either way thought I can't complain and with what you have in the sig rig it shouldn't take you too long to break the top 100. It becomes a real grind after that though.


----------



## Magus2727

What will be mad is when he gets some CPU's in his new MB he just bought...


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


What will be mad is when he gets some CPU's in his new MB he just bought...


it will be a while before that rig is up and running
cpu's alone is going to take some serious overtime


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I think he's currently folding on his friend's computer with a 980x and a pair of GTX480s










wish I had freinds like that......or really just any friend.........*_sniff_*


----------



## zodac

You have us!


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You have us!









Yes, but we already fold.

I wish I had friends with quads. All my friends have a bunch of single-core machines.


----------



## zodac

I wish I had friends who cared about computers being for more than just Facebook.


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I wish I had friends who cared about computers being for more than just Facebook.









oooh, those are hard to find


----------



## Magus2727

another 3 hours with nothing.... Things get quite after a foldathon...

Well I came close to braking another personal best record.... hit 105K today.. guess there is 1 more update....

But only 8K more to hit 3 Million!

Edit: By the way... saw A-Team again for the 2nd time in theaters... such a good American action/comedy!


----------



## mmx+

Wow, nearly 3 million already? It was just a couple weeks ago that you hit 2 million!


----------



## [-erick-]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I think he's currently folding on his friend's computer with a 980x and a pair of GTX480s










yep, i am in cebu... about 1hr plane ride from where i live (davao) i am going to put his baby under water. Tom his wcs will arrive about 2k$ total +shipping.

i'll leave a foldathon folder... so when the time comes... i hope i can make him fold for me more


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-erick-]*


yep, i am in cebu... about 1hr plane ride from where i live (davao) i am going to put his baby under water. Tom his wcs will arrive about 2k$ total +shipping.

i'll leave a foldathon folder... so when the time comes... i hope i can make him fold for me more










So for now he's just going to be folding for you during the Foldathons?
Still, that's awesome


----------



## Tasmac

this is not my 38,994 vantage run, but was the next one down check it out.
I videoed the run lol







YouTube- Benching and computer.avi


----------



## Magus2727

3 Mill for the WIN!!!


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[-erick-]*


yep, i am in cebu... about 1hr plane ride from where i live (davao) i am going to put his baby under water. Tom his wcs will arrive about 2k$ total +shipping.

i'll leave a foldathon folder... so when the time comes... i hope i can make him fold for me more










Isn't davao where all those muslim guys are kidnapping people and chopping their heads off?


----------



## Tasmac

thanx again Zodac,
followed your little guide
now I can monitor








Tasmac's folding


----------



## zodac

Nice.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Wow, nearly 3 million already? It was just a couple weeks ago that you hit 2 million!









Yes... but when you are averaging over 90K PPD then every 11-12 days you hit 1 million... but My i7 farm will be going into retirement... like the greeters at wall mart they will still work but only half as many on half as many cores... I will have 5 running SMP 4 until fold-a-thons...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


thanx again Zodac,
followed your little guide
now I can monitor








Tasmac's folding


I wrote that









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Yes... but when you are averaging over 90K PPD then every 11-12 days you hit 1 million... but My i7 farm will be going into retirement... like the greeters at wall mart they will still work but only half as many on half as many cores... I will have 5 running SMP 4 until fold-a-thons...


Only 5?









Can't you at least run -smp 8 on them?


----------



## dave12

Why do you have 5 i7's in the first place. Just curious.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Why do you have 5 i7's in the first place. Just curious.










Hmm Very valid question. Perhaps I can pose one to you. Why not?

All seriousness though. There are several of us here in the forums that are very passionate about Folding, and all around computer stuff. Then there those of us that are passionate, yet can't afford to have such wondeful pieces of electronic pornagraphy.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Hmm Very valid question. Perhaps I can pose one to you. Why not?

All seriousness though. There are several of us here in the forums that are very passionate about Folding, and all around computer stuff. Then there those of us that are passionate, yet can't afford to have such wondeful pieces of electronic pornagraphy.


It's the space and heat that I can't deal with.








Once I get my own house I'll have a room dedicated to folding.


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


It's the space and heat that I can't deal with.








Once I get my own house I'll have a room dedicated to folding.










I go outside in the 100 degree heat to cool off


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


I go outside in the 100 degree heat to cool off










It's that hot, plus very humid. 
Haaaaate this area.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Hmm Very valid question. Perhaps I can pose one to you. *Why not?*


I was just wondering if he's using them in business, a hobby of some sort, or just dedicated to folding. I wasn't suggesting that he not have them. I have a dedicated folding box with a i7 @ 4GHz a pair of 260's and a 250.


----------



## Tasmac

I have got to modify a better venting system for this room. Blowing cold air in a room while blowing very hot air in the same room doesnt make much scence, but thats what im doing.


----------



## Erick Silver

By no means was I attempting to come acrossed as upset or facetious. I was actually meant to be funny. Blast the fact that typed words cannont be more expressive!


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


By no means was I attempting to come acrossed as upset or facetious. I was actually meant to be funny. Blast the fact that typed words cannont be more expressive!


I think that's why some nerd made these things in the 80s.







Though I have no idea.







I bet he was a jerk.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Washing machine just tripped my breaker... lost a unit, and now somehow 2 cards, each in different computers, are running the same exact unit.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Washing machine just tripped my breaker... lost a unit, and now somehow 2 cards, each in different computers, are running the same exact unit.


Ahhhh!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Giggity Giggity!

Just knocked 1 second off my TPF on my GTX 480... 28 seconds now. 18853.7 ppd (up from 18200)
@ 930 core / 1860 shader / 2300 mem.
Going for 19k now.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

is there a program that will identify my gpu's as gpu 0, gpu 1, and gpu 2, etc.?


----------



## Grobinov.

hehe...I am but just one person num...and I am still beating your "team"


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


is there a program that will identify my gpu's as gpu 0, gpu 1, and gpu 2, etc.?


When you add the gpu flag to the shortcut it will make -gpu 0 be the first slot, etc.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grobinov.*


hehe...I am but just one person num...and I am still beating your "team"


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


When you add the gpu flag to the shortcut it will make -gpu 0 be the first slot, etc.


I know this, but my gx2 is gpu 0 and gpu 2 when the gts is installed (0, and 1 without it) the problem is that i cannot find the gts's number. it's not 1,3 or 4.... so i was hoping there was a program that would list them


----------



## Magus2727

Almost hit #3 in the top Producer of the team... SO Close... but the i7's will be going off line in the morning... wonder if I can get that 1.1K more to over take louze001....


----------



## zodac

Maybe you just shouldn't let the i7s go offline?


----------



## Magus2727

Hahaha.... I have thought about it...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Nah you can let them go offline, I need to get back to my number 5 spot. Top 5 has a much better sound than Top 10.


----------



## Erick Silver

Now that I have my GT240 I am cranking out the PPD. I am up to Rank 1754 as of 530am Eastern time. Gonna hit 1500 in no time.

Any thoughts on the Dual Core/Quad Core competition idea? Kinda hard for us Duals to compete. Thought maybe we could have a Dual Core league and a Quad Core League. Just a thought.


----------



## PuffMaN

OMG Look what happened to my CPU!


----------



## zodac




----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PuffMaN*


OMG Look what happened to my CPU!



















so shiny


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

cool, I'll send you my cpu, so you can lap it too


----------



## mmx+

Looks amazing!

I did this to a Conroe-L Celeron and it came out OK, it did drop the temps, but I just couldn't do it to a $300 CPU


----------



## PuffMaN

and yaahoo it worked, 7 degrees celcius off!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PuffMaN*


and yaahoo it worked, 7 degrees celcius off!










Awesome, if I could drop 7c I would reconsider 3.8-3.9ghz. Temps are a bit on the high side atm...


----------



## Aqualoon

Hey Z - read this, PM box has been full all afternoon, darn you and those editor powers, you can send me PMs even though my box is full yet I can't respond!

Oh and baking my 280 only ended in tragedy...I need more cards for my folding rig


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Hey Z - read this, PM box has been full all afternoon, darn you and those editor powers, you can send me PMs even though my box is full yet I can't respond!

*Oh and baking my 280 only ended in tragedy...*I need more cards for my folding rig




















GTX460 then?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*











GTX460 then?


imma get one and a gtx 260 for physx


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


imma get one and a gtx 260 for physx












I already have a GTX260, but a GTX460 is what I'm planning on as well


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*











I already have a GTX260, but a GTX460 is what I'm planning on as well










itll be a







bit better for me graphically but itll get some big increases in PPD


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


itll be a







bit better for me graphically but itll get some big increases in PPD


I'm not really so concerned about the boost for gaming (currently I'm using a 9600GT and it's fine) but if it can get 50%+ better than the GTX260 I'm very excited


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If those things can 50% better than _my_ GTX 260's then I'll definitely build a rig around a couple of them. Or just buy a new mobo and case for my Athlon dual core and use that. Either way would be a win.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 









GTX460 then?


Thinking about 3 9800GTs to take the place of my 280.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
If those things can 50% better than _my_ GTX 260's then I'll definitely build a rig around a couple of them. Or just buy a new mobo and case for my Athlon dual core and use that. Either way would be a win.

Well, I can get up to 8k on mine and I'm hoping that the GTX460 should be able to get up to 12k. So a very nice improvement, especially for $200


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yeah I'd be hoping more in the 13k range for me to make a move to it. Mind you 3 of my 260's pull over 9k+ on every WU but the 450's.

With getting my other K9A2 mobo back in the game I know have 3 extra PCI-E slots to play with so I may end up getting one or two if they perform fairly well.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Yeah I'd be hoping more in the 13k range for me to make a move to it. Mind you 3 of my 260's pull over 9k+ on every WU but the 450's.

With getting my other K9A2 mobo back in the game I know have 3 extra PCI-E slots to play with so I may end up getting one or two if they perform fairly well.


What shaders, mine only grab 8,300ish (not counting 450s).


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

They're at 1620 currently. One used to run 1728 but as time has gone on it gets a little shaky above 1656.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


They're at 1620 currently. One used to run 1728 but as time has gone on it gets a little shaky above 1656.


Bah mine are at 1440.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well that's just half of the cards I have though. One is stock and the others I think are at 1296. I could probably bump them up some more but they run just fine and give me no problems so I don't mess with it. The others I just got extremely lucky with I think.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Well that's just half of the cards I have though. One is stock and the others I think are at 1296. I could probably bump them up some more but they run just fine and give me no problems so I don't mess with it. The others I just got *extremely lucky with I think*.


I think too. Mine told me to shut up and go away over 1500.


----------



## LiLChris

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510282
Yay! Top 300...didnt feel like making a thread.

Ill just celebrate here.


----------



## Magus2727

ALmost # 3... ALMOST.. off by less then 50 PPD.... come on next update!


----------



## Magus2727

Guess who just took #3 spot for top producer of the OCN Team!!!! ME! I can now sleep at night... or can I? I may be able to hit #2... if I stay at it a little longer!

Sorry louze001... although I know you can over take me fairly easy from what we saw in the Fold-a-thon...


----------



## zodac

Congratz Magus.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Guess who just took #3 spot for top producer of the OCN Team!!!! ME! I can now sleep at night... or can I? I may be able to hit #2... if I stay at it a little longer!

Sorry louze001... although I know you can over take me fairly easy from what we saw in the Fold-a-thon...

Congrats to zodac I knew he could pull 125k ppd out of that pentium.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Guess who just took #3 spot for top producer of the OCN Team!!!! ME! I can now sleep at night... or can I? I may be able to hit #2... if I stay at it a little longer!

Sorry louze001... although I know you can over take me fairly easy from what we saw in the Fold-a-thon...











I don't think you will be able to sleep


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Guess who just took #3 spot for top producer of the OCN Team!!!! ME! I can now sleep at night... or can I? I may be able to hit #2... if I stay at it a little longer!

Sorry louze001... although I know you can over take me fairly easy from what we saw in the Fold-a-thon...


LOL, you got the folding bug! I'm already looking at how to increase my points, want to be a top 20 producer too!

And Z - Seriously <3 u long time!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Hey Z - read this, PM box has been full all afternoon, darn you and those editor powers, you can send me PMs even though my box is full yet I can't respond!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


And Z - Seriously <3 u long time!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Hey Z - read this, PM box has been full all afternoon, darn you and those editor powers, you can send me PMs even though my box is full yet I can't respond!




Everyone can see this. You can't deny it anymore Aqua; you love me.


----------



## SgtHop

Can I run my -bigadv now, or is it still jacked up?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Everyone can see this. You can't deny it anymore Aqua; you love me.










Omg you knew I couldn't respond and yet you kept sending me PM's like that!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Can I run my -bigadv now, or is it still jacked up?


Still jacked I do believe - Linux -bigadv is down and Windows -bigadv isn't handing out WUs...or is that the other way around?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Can I run my -bigadv now, or is it still jacked up?


I think it's still short on WUs... it defaults back to a3 WUs if there are no -bigadvs though... doesn't it?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Omg you knew I couldn't respond and yet you kept sending me PM's like that!


I was hoping for a public acknowledgement... and you did just that.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I was hoping for a public acknowledgement... and you did just that.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*












Act as angry as you want... I know you don't mean it.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think it's still short on WUs... it defaults back to a3 WUs if there are no -bigadvs though... doesn't it?


It's supposed to, but mine always came up with the unable to connect to server thing, which is far more annoying.

Also, yes, -bigadv on Linux is borked.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


It's supposed to, but mine always came up with the unable to connect to server thing, which is far more annoying.

Also, yes, -bigadv on Linux is borked.


Silly clients...


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Silly clients...










Ino, rite? Makes me want to punch babies.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Ino, rite? Makes me want to punch babies.


I wouldn't go *that* far...


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I wouldn't go *that* far...


Wouldn't you?


----------



## Dhal

So far not the best experience with the p6x58d MB first one picked up from micro-center 2.5 hrs away from me casa! Good news going in tomorow to get another this is my first custom build. I'm a computer tech at a small shop around where i live. And i damn well hope this board WORKS!


----------



## zodac

No!


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No!


Liar.


----------



## maximus7651000

I don't know Z....you've gone pretty far before and fairly recently


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Liar.


Evil human being.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Evil human being.


Hush <3


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


I don't know Z....you've gone pretty far before and fairly recently










I pushed *one* child out of a pram. Just one!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Hush <3


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I pushed *one* child out of a pram. Just one!











Just one?


----------



## zodac

Yes! Why don't people believe that?!


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes! Why don't people believe that?!


Because you're you.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes! Why don't people believe that?!


Well, just one = less fun


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Because you're you.


110% truth right here


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


Well, just one = less fun










True.. but I can get away with 1. Any more and people start whispering "child cruelty".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


110% truth right here


Oh, look who's talking to me again.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
110% truth right here

Thinking I should believe that.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
Thinking I should believe that.









She's in love; you can't trust anything she says.









Now markt... _he's_a trustworthy guy. *







*


----------



## Aqualoon

Z, one word "lulz"


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Z, one word "lulz"

Isn't that precisely what I'm here for?


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Isn't that precisely what I'm here for?









Actually, for the first time in months, you're actually correct


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Actually, for the first time in months, you're actually correct









That's not fair...









Cleared some PMs yet? I'm bored and I've got some news to share.


----------



## SgtHop

All I have to say is 'kill it with fire'.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's not fair...









Cleared some PMs yet? I'm bored and I've got some news to share.

















Z bides his time waiting on the clearing of PMs?


----------



## SgtHop

Zodac's a chick, lol.

Least, as far as we know.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
All I have to say is 'kill it with fire'.

Thank you for your time.

How dare you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 







Z bides his time waiting on the clearing of PMs?









Nah... I'm PMing her a lot, but I have no idea whether she can reply or not...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Zodac's a chick, lol.

Least, as far as we know.

I've given proof to some... ask them.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Zodac's a chick, lol.

Least, as far as we know.

So Z, tell us, how does that make you feel?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
So Z, tell us, how does that make you feel?









See above.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I've given proof to some... ask them.

I swear no proof is required. I'll just believe and end it there. lol


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I've given proof to some... ask them.

prove it


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
I swear no proof is required. I'll just believe and end it there. lol









Nice to find someone with some faith...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
prove it

Against Staff rules to disclose personal details... so I think not.


----------



## maximus7651000

I don't care as long as Zodac shares all the Haley pics.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, if you've proved it to them, haven't you already broken the rules?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
I don't care as long as Zodac shares all the Haley pics.









I have a 1Gb file of Haleys pics on my home machine.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I have a 1Gb file of Haleys pics on my home machine.

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
I don't care as long as Zodac shares all the Haley pics.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Well, if you've proved it to them, haven't you already broken the rules?

Not if I shared _before_ I became Staff.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I have a 1Gb file of Haleys pics on my home machine.

Dunno about size... well over a thousand... should go get some more...


----------



## SgtHop

Pff.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Pff.

You're just annoyed you never asked before March.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









Not if I shared _before_ I became Staff.









Dunno about size... well over a thousand... should go get some more...

I wonder if the wife would mind having a Haley wallpaper on her pc as well...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Against Staff rules to disclose personal details... so I think not.

So how does that work if we hit 5.1 million for a couple days?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
Sweeeeeet!









Thats not including the rest that are amongst the rest of my 32,000+ picture collection.


----------



## mmx+

So I think I might have killed my friend's 9600GT









I have it in my sig rig, I was folding on it to see what sort of PPD I could get out of it. Verdict: about 3k at stock speeds. However, when I came home the client had EUE'd 5 times and closed, and the screen was covered in artifacts. I rebooted and they're still here








No more folding for it I guess









Hopefully it will fix itself, or if not maybe I'll just let him keep the GTS250

And the laptop is getting almost 1800 PPD on a P6701 in Ubuntu


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're just annoyed you never asked before March.









I had no reason to ask before March, because I didn't know you, lol.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
So I think I might have killed my friend's 9600GT









I have it in my sig rig, I was folding on it to see what sort of PPD I could get out of it. Verdict: about 3k at stock speeds. However, when I came home the client had EUE'd 5 times and closed, and the screen was covered in artifacts. I rebooted and they're still here








No more folding for it I guess









Hopefully it will fix itself, or if not maybe I'll just let him keep the GTS250

And the laptop is getting almost 1800 PPD on a P6701 in Ubuntu









Will a 8800GS fold in Ubuntu? FOr my folding rig, I dont want to pay for copy of Windows.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
So how does that work if we hit 5.1 million for a couple days?

Using a natural increase in PPD from newer hardware doesn't apply; the target would change. I set the 5.1mil value in June... and I've told you before, that wasn't a random number.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Will a 8800GS fold in Ubuntu? FOr my folding rig, I dont want to pay for copy of Windows.

Yes. Although it's apparently painful as hell to set up

Even XP is enough for folding if you have a spare copy of that laying around.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Will a 8800GS fold in Ubuntu? FOr my folding rig, I dont want to pay for copy of Windows.

http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...pu-client.html

Horrible lag, but for a Folding only rig it'll be fine.


----------



## SgtHop

This reminds me, I need to figure out how to fix my dead GX2.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yes. Although it's apparently painful as hell to set up

Even XP is enough for folding if you have a spare copy of that laying around.....

I'll see if my friends dad has an old business copy lurking about.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Using a natural increase in PPD from newer hardware doesn't apply; the target would change. I set the 5.1mil value in June... and I've told you before, that wasn't a random number.

You need to quit changing the terms, and apparently you cant keep your end of the deal anyway


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
This reminds me, I need to figure out how to fix my dead GX2.

Teh oven









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I'll see if my friends dad has an old business copy lurking about.

Sounds good. XP should be _so_ much easier to GPU fold on that Ubuntu









And I think it's a bit faster


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


This reminds me, I need to figure out how to fix my dead GX2.


bakie it!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


You need to quit changing the terms, and apparently you cant keep your end of the deal anyway


I could keep up my end; not my fault if someone else with proof passes it on.









But as for changing terms? If in a year you claim we had 5.1mil for more than 2 days, but PPD for GPUs was much higher, I don't think that's within the original terms.

Hell, I think I put a time limit on it. I'm going to find it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I could keep up my end; not my fault if someone else with proof passes it on.









But as for changing terms? If in a year you claim we had 5.1mil for more than 2 days, but PPD for GPUs was much higher, I don't think that's within the original terms.

Hell, I think I put a time limit on it. I'm going to find it.


no you didnt, it just had to be two days. they didnt even have to be consecutive.


----------



## SgtHop

I'm thinking that's the only option. Time to take it apart.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Well so far for my cheap-po folding rig. I have a case (old HP case), a CPU, (AMD Athlon 3500+) some cheap RAM left over from an old machine, and a GPU (8800GS) All I need now is a PSU since I butchered the last working one that was in an old machine, a hard drive and a motherboard.


----------



## Aqualoon

Word to the wise - don't put your oven on broil when you try to bake your video card


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Word to the wise - don't put your oven on broil when you try to bake your video card










Oh dear....


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Word to the wise - don't put your oven on broil when you try to bake your video card










Speaking from experience? I'm thinking that would have a rather negative outcome.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


Speaking from experience? I'm thinking that would have a rather negative outcome.










No comment


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


No comment










I feel really bad for you now cuz you baked broiled a really nice card and the GX2's are ancient tech


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Just got my Athlon X2 6400+ folding in Ubuntu and first thing off the bat it picks up a 6702. Going to be interested in seeing what kind of PPD it gets with the new extended deadlines. Now to tackle getting the 9600GSO going along. Should be mountains of fun.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


No comment










'sok Aqua.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, it's all disassembled. My mom is confused about my request for the oven, lol.

385 for 10 minutes?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


No comment










I'm sorry, that's an expensive card to loose










Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Just got my Athlon X2 6400+ folding in Ubuntu and first thing off the bat it picks up a 6702. Going to be interested in seeing what kind of PPD it gets with the new extended deadlines. Now to tackle getting the 9600GSO going along. Should be mountains of fun.


Well, for reference my 2.4ghz C2D is pulling not quite 1.8k PPD on a P6701 right now (Ubuntu 10.04 x64)









--Also--
Less than 50k to my first million


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, it's all disassembled. My mom is confused about my request for the oven, lol.

385 for 10 minutes?


thats what i did, worked great for me. let it cool for 20 minutes before you put it back together


----------



## SgtHop

I figured I would wait a few before trying to touch it, lol. Thanks.

I'm going to eat food before I do this though, so...yeah. I'll report back when it's done.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I figured I would wait a few before trying to touch it, lol. Thanks.

I'm going to eat food before I do this though, so...yeah. I'll report back when it's done.


Hope your baking turns out better then my charbroiling!


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


No comment










Sorry to hear that.







those cards were great.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Hope your baking turns out better then my charbroiling!


PM'd.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


PM'd.


It better be cute!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


It better be cute!












O...k...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, for reference my 2.4ghz C2D is pulling not quite 1.8k PPD on a P6701 right now (Ubuntu 10.04 x64)










What's your TPF on the C2D? I'm curious since I haven't done 1% yet so no idea on how long this will be taking.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


What's your TPF on the C2D? I'm curious since I haven't done 1% yet so no idea on how long this will be taking.


About 26 minutes when not in use, 30-35 when in use depending on what I'm doing


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well hmm, I'm at 41 minutes right now but was doing a lot of installing and stuff. May have to let it sit idle for a couple of hours and see where I'm at then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Well hmm, I'm at 41 minutes right now but was doing a lot of installing and stuff. May have to let it sit idle for a couple of hours and see where I'm at then. Thanks for the info.










NP.

I've found that my PPD on the C2D when in use is only ~75% of what it is when idle, even if I'm just browsing OCN.

If you're doing a lot, I could easily see it being 40+ minutes. At least it's not like the Pentium4 that takes 80+ minutes per frame


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
NP.

I've found that my PPD on the C2D when in use is only ~75% of what it is when idle, even if I'm just browsing OCN.

If you're doing a lot, I could easily see it being 40+ minutes. At least it's not like the Pentium4 that takes 80+ minutes per frame









Maybe it was a good idea not use a single core CPU


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Maybe it was a good idea not use a single core CPU









Yeah, I mean come on. You should have gotten a Pent D...


----------



## SgtHop

Big money there.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, I mean come on. You should have gotten a Pent D...









I got what I can afford. However, when I start earning the big money's, I will build a few monster folding rigs.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Big money there.

It's more the _status_ that comes with it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, I mean come on. You should have gotten a Pent D...









oh yeah and what are the Pentium D's TPF's?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

This little Athlon only cost me Â£6.50.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's more the _status_ that comes with it.









Ooh...right. Makes sense.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
oh yeah and what are the Pentium D's TPF's?

TPF isn't the only thing that matters.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Ooh...right. Makes sense.

Skepticism?!


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Skepticism?!









You could call it that.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You could call it that.


----------



## SgtHop

Lul.


----------



## Aqualoon

Hey, I have two lil Pentium D's...course they're sitting in boards doing nothing right now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
Hey, I have two lil Pentium D's...course they're sitting in boards doing nothing right now.









You've no excuse anymore; deadlines for P6701/6702 were extended... GET THEM FOLDING!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

This look alright?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm struggling to make sense of it. All I can see is the numbers going up.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 







You've no excuse anymore; deadlines for P6701/6702 were extended... GET THEM FOLDING!

Missing parts for both rigs, it's a work in progress. Have a 930 and a 925


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
This look alright?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm struggling to make sense of it. All I can see is the numbers going up.

What do you think is wrong with it?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
What do you think is wrong with it?


I dont know what most of it means


----------



## maximus7651000

What kind of PPD would a Pentium D 945 get on average? I've got one still in the box. lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
What kind of PPD would a Pentium D 945 get on average? I've got one still in the box. lol

What speed is it at?


----------



## maximus7651000

3.4 GHz though when I tested it I had it at 4.11 stable on a 650i Fatality mobo.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
3.4 GHz though when I tested it I had it at 4.11 stable on a 650i Fatality mobo.

800-1k at 3.4Ghz... though only really if it's a dedicated Folder, with only 1 GPU client.

You'd get more out of a PS3.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I dont know what most of it means









It tells you your ranks for the team, overall, your points over the last 24 hours, your average points per day over the last 7 days, points for the day, points for the last week, total points you've made, how many work units you've done, and when your first work unit was submitted.

In the second thing, it shows people that you're set to pass, how many points away they are, how fast you're gaining on them, and when you're going to pass them, same for those set to pass you, then the graph just has a visual representation of the information.


----------



## maximus7651000

Yeah I'd say. My PS3 would smoke that.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
Yeah I'd say. My PS3 would smoke that.









Yeah, but I still have my CPU Folding more than my PS3.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
It tells you your ranks for the team, overall, your points over the last 24 hours, your average points per day over the last 7 days, points for the day, points for the last week, total points you've made, how many work units you've done, and when your first work unit was submitted.

In the second thing, it shows people that you're set to pass, how many points away they are, how fast you're gaining on them, and when you're going to pass them, same for those set to pass you, then the graph just has a visual representation of the information.

So, with the line going up thats means its good right?


----------



## maximus7651000

I used to fold with my PS3 quite a bit but decided to just use the GTX260. I might use the QX9650 but I don't know much about cpu folding TBO.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I used my PS3 when I had a mad dash to get to 100 WU before I left Southampton.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


So, with the line going up thats means its good right?


Yeah, that's a prediction of how many points you'll have in the future, based on your current average.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


I used to fold with my PS3 quite a bit but decided to just use the GTX260. I might use the QX9650 but I don't know much about cpu folding TBO.


I know *lots* about CPU Folding! Ask me!


----------



## maximus7651000

I'll have to get with you on that Z. My ex-teammates used to harass me all the time about folding on it because I had it running 4.2-4.3 GHz all the time. Now that my wife is using it (all she does is get on facebook) it's clocked @ 3.5.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


I'll have to get with you on that Z. My ex-teammates used to harass me all the time about folding on it because I had it running 4.2-4.3 GHz all the time. Now that my wife is using it (all she does is get on facebook) it's clocked @ 3.5.










Do you know about the bonuses? Makes a _big_ difference.


----------



## maximus7651000

Yeah, I read that all the time but the team had so many issues that I played it safe and stuck with gpu folding. I know I could get some great ppd with it though....patience is not one of my virtues though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


Yeah, I read that all the time but the team had so many issues that I played it safe and stuck with gpu folding. I know I could get some great ppd with it though....patience is not one of my virtues though.










It's too late for me tonight to help you out, but there are plenty of other Folders experienced enough to get you sorted.

If they can't, PM me tomorrow.


----------



## maximus7651000

It's late for me too. I have to get up to go work in 5 more hours.


----------



## PlucknPlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


This look alright?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm struggling to make sense of it. All I can see is the numbers going up.


And me right behind you at -101. Sneaking up on you there


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


It's late for me too. I have to get up to go work in 5 more hours.


Let me know when you've got some time free tomorrow then; we'll get you up and running in no time.


----------



## maximus7651000

That I can do.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlucknPlay*


And me right behind you at -101. Sneaking up on you there

















Best leave my pc on tp crunch those points then


----------



## Erick Silver

Ever feel like theres a bunch of "1 hit wonders" in our folding team? I am about to pass up like 20 people in the next 24 hours. Gonna break that 1700 rank already.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Ever feel like theres a bunch of "1 hit wonders" in our folding team? I am about to pass up like 20 people in the next 24 hours. Gonna break that 1700 rank already. :woot:


A lot of people probably installed the Unicore or GPU client and Folded for a few days, just because they'd heard of Folding, not necessarily because they understood it.


----------



## PlucknPlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Best leave my pc on tp crunch those points then










I take that as a challenge


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlucknPlay* 
I take that as a challenge









Are you actually gaining on me, I cant tell.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Looks like I'll be in the top 30 tomorrow and at 9 million points. Can't wait for that. Moving 2 GPU's away from the 1090T yielded a pretty decent gain when I moved them to the 940 rig. Guess I'll be pushing the OC up tonight or tomorrow and trying to squeeze a bit more out of it.


----------



## SgtHop

I need to push my i7s up more, gonna have to retake you AWG. I don't like being...passed.

It's why I have the face.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Haha good luck my folding friend. I'm pulling away as we speak and three PCI-E slots to fill. It'll be a good run and a good challenge. Just think of it as revenge for when you passed me months ago.


----------



## SgtHop

I just baked my GX2 tonight, so there's a boost.

I don't know if I can get 15k out of it, though. Maybe when -bigadv gets fixed, I'll get you again.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I look forward to the competition. It's been awhile since anyone gave me a run and I relish it. Sir! I challenge you to a duel!


----------



## SgtHop

It's on.

Also, -bigadv still doesn't work, so it may not be on for a bit.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Woohoo! I love a good challenge. May the cause win more than either you and I do. But you're down 2 spots already and I'm gaining ground


----------



## SgtHop

I'm only down two spots because I'm 300 points away from the next person. I'll be right behind you again next update.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Haha think Z will give us our own thread for domination? I will win. This is Sparta!


----------



## SgtHop

She may. But we might want to hold off on the epic quest for dominance until I'm actually competitive.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I just baked my GX2 tonight, so there's a boost.

I don't know if I can get 15k out of it, though. Maybe when -bigadv gets fixed, I'll get you again.


I take it, the baking was successful?


----------



## SgtHop

Well, I should have said potential boost. I'm still putting it back together. TV was on.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, I should have said potential boost. I'm still putting it back together. TV was on.


oh, i wouldnt bother putting the shrouds on yet, if it doesnt work, try another 10 minutes.....


----------



## SgtHop

I wasn't going to put it on anyways, lol. But, I probably will if this doesn't fix it.


----------



## SgtHop

Baking successful!

Oh internet. You haven't let me down yet.

That's a lie, but whatev, lol.

EDIT: Maybe not. Drivers don't install when it's there.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Driver sweeper run and all that? I've run into to problems installing cards in a rig where other cards have been installed previously. I think it's mainly a nVidia driver problem.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Maybe it was a good idea not use a single core CPU










Hey, I can fold on it for free, so whatever. Better than nothing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, I mean come on. You should have gotten a Pent D...



















Or a budget C2D, which does *twice* what a PentD does

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


TPF isn't the only thing that matters.


Yeah, seriously, power consumption also matter. Another matter where your PentD falls flat on it's face









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


Hey, I have two lil Pentium D's...course they're sitting in boards doing nothing right now.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


I used to fold with my PS3 quite a bit but decided to just use the GTX260. I might use the QX9650 but I don't know much about cpu folding TBO.


I am a WinSMP _expert_
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Looks like I'll be in the top 30 tomorrow and at 9 million points. Can't wait for that. Moving 2 GPU's away from the 1090T yielded a pretty decent gain when I moved them to the 940 rig. Guess I'll be pushing the OC up tonight or tomorrow and trying to squeeze a bit more out of it.


Congratulations!


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Driver sweeper run and all that? I've run into to problems installing cards in a rig where other cards have been installed previously. I think it's mainly a nVidia driver problem.


Oh yes. I'm quite used to swapping cards in this machine, so I know how to properly reinstall. It just doesn't...work. So, I pushed the give up button for tonight, and will possibly try again tomorrow night.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Good luck, I look forward to someone making a timely legitimate run at me. Magus is on my radar but nowhere close.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Good luck, I look forward to someone making a timely legitimate run at me. Magus is on my radar but nowhere close.


Yeah, me too. He's lightyears behind us for now.

Once I get my OC stable and -bigadv comes back, I'll probably be a contender for the 100k club, like I once was.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Erick Silver

100k...a day?? Man I can only dream....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


100k...a day?? Man I can only dream....


I achieved my personal best of 48k yesterday, 100k would be amazing!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Yeah, me too. He's lightyears behind us for now.

Once I get my OC stable and -bigadv comes back, I'll probably be a contender for the 100k club, like I once was.

Good times, good times.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Good luck, I look forward to someone making a timely legitimate run at me. Magus is on my radar but nowhere close.



What ever! I am going to be rolling out and keeping my Farm up and running now.... I will see you in 4-6 month.... hummm don't think I can keep the farm on that long...







Student loans any one?


----------



## mmx+

So you aren't taking the farm offline after all?


----------



## SgtHop

Well, my computer is blending 4.2 right now, looks stable. I'll get the other one up there too, and blend that some, and once -bigadv comes back up, I will once again be a force to be reckoned with.

So, I don't think 4-6 months will be happening.

And he's only not because we were talking about him not being able to catch us, lol.


----------



## Magus2727

perhaps....









also its easy to just let them run then go in and stop the client, and restart on one unit to finish the WU off so its not just sitting with it.

it will take about 30 min to and hour due to how I am able to remote log into the machines... and the lab managers have not mentioned any thing... I need to go into the lab and see what it sounds like with 15 i7's going at full speed.... its hitting high 90's and low 100's this week... glad I don't need to worry about AC for them... well I am a student so I guess I am paying for it...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I did more than 100k a day...xD 
a "little" bug with a bigadv...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


perhaps....









also its easy to just let them run then go in and stop the client, and restart on one unit to finish the WU off so its not just sitting with it.

it will take about 30 min to and hour due to how I am able to remote log into the machines... and the lab managers have not mentioned any thing... I need to go into the lab and see what it sounds like with 15 i7's going at full speed.... its hitting high 90's and low 100's this week... glad I don't need to worry about AC for them... well I am a student so I guess I am paying for it...


You're so close to the top-100 now!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

just ordered it








Cant wait, just love that card







:


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

This folding is serious stuff.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*











just ordered it








Cant wait, just love that card







:


Maybe you will be able to stay ahead of me a bit longer then









Computer stuff is expensive there, that card is $210 here IIRC


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You're so close to the top-100 now!

















I know! SO Close... it was only a little while back that I was excited to be in the top 500... now top 100... there will be a off line date of the i7 farm or at least about 75% of it by end of august when the fall semester starts again and the computers will acutaly be used by non-grad students for class assignments.

So lets see how far I can go over the next month.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


This folding is serious stuff.


Inorite?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I know! SO Close... it was only a little while back that I was excited to be in the top 500... now top 100... there will be a off line date of the i7 farm or at least about 75% of it by end of august when the fall semester starts again and the computers will acutaly be used by non-grad students for class assignments.

So lets see how far I can go over the next month.


Well, good luck









I'm very excited to be in the top 400, the top-100 would just be amazing!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


This folding is serious stuff.


Thats right Captain









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe you will be able to stay ahead of me a bit longer then









Computer stuff is expensive there, that card is $210 here IIRC










Well, this card costed me 230 euro's = 290 USD, things are a bit expensive over here. 
210 USD = 166 euro's


----------



## mmx+

Just realized I'm #20 by PPD on the team


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

gah! Buying old parts is tough. Quick question, I'm looking at this old board that takes up DDR 400 RAM. Now I have a stick of 512mb DDR 200/266 (not sure which till I get home) Would this old RAM work in that board?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
gah! Buying old parts is tough. Quick question, I'm looking at this old board that takes up DDR 400 RAM. Now I have a stick of 512mb DDR 200/266 (not sure which till I get home) Would this old RAM work in that board?

Yes.

I'd stay away from that, it's probably either a Pent4, AthlonXP or Athlon64, none of which would exceed 300 PPD. Even an 8500GT does twice that


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yes.

I'd stay away from that, it's probably either a Pent4, AthlonXP or Athlon64, none of which would exceed 300 PPD. Even an 8500GT does twice that









Thats still more PPD than Zodac's Pent D


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yes.

I'd stay away from that, it's probably either a Pent4, AthlonXP or Athlon64, none of which would exceed 300 PPD. Even an 8500GT does twice that









but its a good board to run some good GPU's on.

I have a single core old 939 socket +3400 (SanDiago Core I belive) that has two PCIe (1.1)X16 slots and a few PCI slots... I can get a few GPU's up and running and let it host those Nvidia cards for folding.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Thats still more PPD than Zodac's Pent D

No it's not.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yes.

I'd stay away from that, it's probably either a Pent4, AthlonXP or Athlon64, none of which would exceed 300 PPD. Even an 8500GT does twice that









The plan for that is GPU folding. MY PS3 would get more than this Athlon 3500+ if it was folding alone


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No it's not.









prove it, what were the Pent D's TPF's and PPD again? like 90 minutes and 275 PPD?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
prove it, what were the Pent D's TPF's and PPD again? like 90 minutes and 275 PPD?

35-45 minutes when I'm on the computer, but if I let it alone for the whole WU, it can get 30mins TPF and PPD is 575-600.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
35-45 minutes when I'm on the computer, but if I let it alone for the whole WU, it can get 30mins TPF and PPD is 575-600.

whoa!!!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Thats still more PPD than Zodac's Pent D

No it's not









Even my Pent4HT gets 200 PPD









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
but its a good board to run some good GPU's on.

I have a single core old 939 socket +3400 (SanDiago Core I belive) that has two PCIe (1.1)X16 slots and a few PCI slots... I can get a few GPU's up and running and let it host those Nvidia cards for folding.

True








I guess you could run a pair of GTX480s on a Pent4 or PentD, now that would be amusing









Edit:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
35-45 minutes when I'm on the computer, but if I let it alone for the whole WU, it can get 30mins TPF and PPD is 575-600.

Hell, even my C2D does a P6701 faster than that


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
whoa!!!!

I know... it's shocking!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
No it's not









Even my Pent4HT gets 200 PPD









True








I guess you could run a pair of GTX480s on a Pent4 or PentD, now that would be amusing










I know just making fun of Z and Im gonna be running my GX2 on a P4 System once i upgrade....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know... it's shocking!









you should definitely never upgrade with that kind of PPD. Youll be too much for the competition if you get 1k PPd or more from your CPU


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Edit:

Hell, even my C2D does a P6701 faster than that









That's because it's a C2D.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
you should definitely never upgrade with that kind of PPD. Youll be too much for the competition if you get 1k PPd or more from your CPU

I know... I was thinking I should drop to a P4, just to make things fair, but I was told that it would be best to keep the Pent D instead.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


True








I guess you could run a pair of GTX480s on a Pent4 or PentD, now that would be amusing









Edit:

Hell, even my C2D does a P6701 faster than that










Thats my plan, find a cheap 250/260 and see if it works in the MB... I dont know if I have a PCIe 1.0 or 1.1 or what...

Its a Fatal1tyAN8SLI ( http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16813127206 )

Any thoughts if a new high end GPU will work?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Thats my plan, find a cheap 250/260 and see if it works in the MB... I dont know if I have a PCIe 1.0 or 1.1 or what...

Its a Fatal1tyAN8SLI ( http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16813127206 )

Any thoughts if a new high end GPU will work?


since the PCIe x16 standards are backwards compatible, you could run any x16 card in it, from a 2400 pro to a 5970


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's because it's a C2D.



















Thank you captain obvious









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Thats my plan, find a cheap 250/260 and see if it works in the MB... I dont know if I have a PCIe 1.0 or 1.1 or what...

Its a Fatal1tyAN8SLI ( http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16813127206 )

Any thoughts if a new high end GPU will work?


I see no reason why it wouldn't work, I have a GTS250 and GTX260 in a P35 board ATM (although the GTX260 is getting terrible PPD). That's an awesome S939 board!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*










Thank you captain obvious










Ha, you're the one who stated the obvious first. You could have said an i7 on -bigadv is faster too... doesn't actually mean anything.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I have a GTS250 and GTX260 in a P35 board ATM (although the GTX260 is getting terrible PPD).


i dont think p35 supported x16,x16. only x16,x4 so the 260 is probably getting such bad PPD cuz its in the x4 slot


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ha, you're the one who stated the obvious first. You could have said an i7 on -bigadv is faster too... doesn't actually mean anything.










Well, my C2D is only 2.4ghz, and it's 1/3 of the TDP









Folding on Netburst is a waste of electricity.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i dont think p35 supported x16,x16. only x16,x4 so the 260 is probably getting such bad PPD cuz its in the x4 slot


It is x16, x4, but it's not because of the bandwidth that it's slow. In the Q6600 rig it's just as slow in the first slot (x16), and the GTS250 does the same 6k PPD in both the x16 and x6 slots


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, my C2D is only 2.4ghz, and it's 1/3 of the TDP









Folding on Netburst is a waste of electricity.....

It is x16, x4, but it's not because of the bandwidth that it's slow. In the Q6600 rig it's just as slow in the first slot (x16), and the GTS250 does the same 6k PPD in both the x16 and x6 slots










Agreed, netburst CPU's were a terrible idea in general
and it was just a thought


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Folding on Netburst is a waste of electricity.....


As a dedicated Folder, yes. But since it's my main computer, it's not a bad idea.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


As a dedicated Folder, yes. But since it's my main computer, it's not a bad idea.



















And I'm folding on a Pent4, which is probably even more of a waste. I definitely wouldn't be folding on it if I was responsible for the electricity...

But it's actually pulling 430 PPD on a P6014, which isn't much worse than a PentD. HT FTW!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


As a dedicated Folder, yes. But since it's my main computer, it's not a bad idea.










You need to add "n't" to the end of your system name. and get a dedicated folder!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


You need to add "n't" to the end of your system name. and get a dedicated folder!!!!


My rank is better than your one, and it's all because of this system. So I think "that could" is apt.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My rank is better than your one, and it's all because of this system. So I think "that could" is apt.










youve got 2 years of folding on me


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My rank is better than your one, and it's all because of this system. So I think "that could" is apt.










You're not going to be ahead of me for much longer









Modern hardware FTW!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


youve got 2 years of folding on me


A year, at most. I only had a single Unicore client until May...

Besides, it means that the PPD your rig can produce isn't everything; it's the commitment too.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A year, at most. I only had a single Unicore client until May...

Besides, it means that the PPD your rig can produce isn't everything; it's the commitment too.










And shortly I'll show that modern hardware is more important, if I can do in 2 months what you can do in 2 years, that says something about the importance of something modern


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A year, at most. I only had a single Unicore client until May...

Besides, it means that the PPD your rig can produce isn't everything; it's the commitment too.










also that you dont pay your own electric bill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


And shortly I'll show that modern hardware is more important, if I can do in 2 months what you can do in 2 years, that says something about the importance of something modern










you have 3 cpus, at least, and at least 3 gpus too though.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


And shortly I'll show that modern hardware is more important, if I can do in 2 months what you can do in 2 years, that says something about the importance of something modern










I'm not denying modern hardware is better... I'm just saying older hardware isn't necessarily obsolete, and there is still a point to Folding on them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


also that you dont pay your own electric bill


Well... that's true. But even if I did, I would still ahve this rig running the same amount of time.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well... that's true. But even if I did, I would still ahve this rig running the same amount of time.


I cannot afford that though, if I want to have A/C.... A/C is necessary to keeping my significant other so I have to prioritize


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you have 3 cpus, at least, and at least 3 gpus too though.....


Currently a PhII X4, C2Q, C2D, P4HT, a 9800GT, GTS250, and crippled GTX260

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm not denying modern hardware is better... I'm just saying older hardware isn't necessarily obsolete, and there is still a point to Folding on them.


To an extent. There are 10 P3s at work that I've been told I can fold on if I want to, but at 75PPD each all of them combined would do half of what my C2D laptop does....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I
Well... that's true. But even if I did, I would still ahve this rig running the same amount of time.


Well that's just silly. If you're going to be running a 95w CPU, at least run a fast one


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


To an extent. There are 10 P3s at work that I've been told I can fold on if I want to, but at 75PPD each all of them combined would do half of what my C2D laptop does....


Yeah, but P4/PDs are the lowest CPUs (I'm kind of ignoring AMD here, but I don't know much about their CPUs) that can do SMP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well that's just silly. If you're going to be running a 95w CPU, at least run a fast one










The fact that this would still be my only rig was implied... obviously I'd do things differently if I got a new sig rig.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but P4/PDs are the lowest CPUs (I'm kind of ignoring AMD here, but I don't know much about their CPUs) that can do SMP..


If I was paying for electricity, I probably wouldn't run anything older than a C2D....to much power for too little results with Netburst. Laptops can be great for PPD/W

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The fact that this would still be my only rig was implied... obviously I'd do things differently if I got a new sig rig.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but P4/PDs are the lowest CPUs (I'm kind of ignoring AMD here, but I don't know much about their CPUs) that can do SMP.


Athlon (64) X2's would produce more PPD clock for clock


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
If I was paying for electricity, I probably wouldn't run anything older than a C2D....to much power for too little results with Netburst. Laptops can be great for PPD/W










I agree, but I'm not paying for electricity. If that becomes an issue, then I'll get advice from all of you.

Then ignore that advice and keep the Pent D Folding on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Athlon (64) X2's would produce more PPD clock for clock

Like I said, don't know about AMD.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Athlon (64) X2's would produce more PPD clock for clock

Not hard









The Pent4 is clocked 800mhz higher than my C2D and does 20-25% of the PPD









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I agree, but I'm not paying for electricity. If that becomes an issue, then I'll get advice from all of you.

Then ignore that advice and keep the Pent D Folding on.










Asking for advice and then ignoring it


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Not hard









The Pent4 is clocked 800mhz higher than my C2D and does 20-25% of the PPD

















Asking for advice and then ignoring it









An Athlon X2 has to be clocked higher than a C2D to match it though


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 








Asking for advice and then ignoring it









An Editor shouldn't have to ask for advice in her own section. You wouldn't tell me anything I didn't already know.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
An Editor shouldn't have to ask for advice in her own section. You wouldn't tell me anything I didn't already know.









Apparently you didnt know that as Editor you should either have a lot of Pent D's and other junk CPU's folding or one really good rig.... You just have one junk CPU


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
An Athlon X2 has to be clocked higher than a C2D to match it though









Yeah, but still far better than any P4 or PentD









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
An Editor shouldn't have to ask for advice in her own section. You wouldn't tell me anything I didn't already know.









Oh couldn't I? I got you PPD for a P4HT running SMP


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
since the PCIe x16 standards are backwards compatible, you could run any x16 card in it, from a 2400 pro to a 5970

To my understanding if its a PCIe 1.0 it is not compatible... but 1.1 and above are both forwards and backwards compatible....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Apparently you didnt know that as Editor you should either have a lot of Pent D's and other junk CPU's folding or one really good rig.... You just have one junk CPU

Really? Here was me thinking the Editor of a section needs _knowledge_.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yeah, but still far better than any P4 or PentD









Oh couldn't I? I got you PPD for a P4HT running SMP









And I didn't know that? Either way, a P4 is hardly a better option.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
To my understanding if its a PCIe 1.0 it is not compatible... but 1.1 and above are both forwards and backwards compatible....

Hmm, what's the difference between 1.0 and 1.1?

If Z's PentD Dell supports a 2.0 card (9800GT), then that S939 board should support something modern as well


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And I didn't know that? Either way, a P4 is hardly a better option.









P4EE...

_.....the beeeest of both worlds....!!!!







_


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
To my understanding if its a PCIe 1.0 it is not compatible... but 1.1 and above are both forwards and backwards compatible....

they should work

Quote:

Overall, graphic cards or motherboards designed for v 2.0 will be able to work with the other being v 1.1 or v 1.0.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
If Z's PentD Dell supports a 2.0 card (9800GT), then that S939 board should support something modern as well









Oddly, I only found out a few hours ago that it runs at 1.1.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
P4EE...

_.....the beeeest of both worlds....!!!!







_

That's sort of the worst of one world, and the ok part of another.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
P4EE...

_.....the beeeest of both worlds....!!!!







_

Nah, the Pentium Extreme Edition is so much better








4-threaded Netburst









_Maybe_ enough to compete with my C2D if OCed to 4+GHZ









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oddly, I only found out a few hours ago that it runs at 1.1.


















Still, doesn't matter, as long as something old works with a PCIe 2 card Magus should have no issues


----------



## LiLChris

So tazi finally hit 1mil after 5 weeks...

Shame that its all for the millionaire badge!








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434142

He was pushing me now he is stop.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 








Still, doesn't matter, as long as something old works with a PCIe 2 card Magus should have no issues









I don't care about Magus! I care about me!

Yeah, that's a good thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
So tazi finally hit 1mil after 5 weeks...

Shame that its all for the millionaire badge!








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434142

He was pushing me now he is stop.


----------



## Magus2727

I am just worried to sink some money into a card because about 6 months back I got a HD4xxx series card can tried to plug that in and I got nothing. the computer would appear to boot but I got nothing on the screen. I put the old GPU in and it works fine.

I dont want to get a 150 card and have the same thing happen again. I figured it was due to the card being 2.0.... It was a lower end HD4xxx card so it did not need any external power... and if it did I have a 650 Watt PSU supply the board....


----------



## mmx+

I don't know what's happened with Tazi, I'm going to PM him and see if he needs any help

EDIT @ Magus: Sure the card worked?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I don't care about Magus! I care about me!

Yeah, that's a good thing.










I feel hurt in side.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I don't know what's happened with Tazi, I'm going to PM him and see if he needs any help

Tell him he can post another thread about his rank, ppd, anything...maybe that will get him back! Lol

You do it enough


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I feel hurt in side.

I changed my mind... isn't that a good thing?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Tell him he can post another thread about his rank, ppd, anything...maybe that will get him back! Lol

You do it enough





































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I feel hurt in side.


Z's very self-centered


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Z's very self-centered










True.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


True.


I second that!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I second that!!!










No need to second it; the Editor has spoken.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I have a serious problem:

I cant wait for my new gpu









comon card, hurry up!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I changed my mind... isn't that a good thing?


But to have even thought it... of such a contributing member as I...









I forgive you even if it was in your mind long enough to type.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


But to have even thought it... of such a contributing member as I...









I forgive you even if it was in your mind long enough to type.


Thank you.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's an awesome S939 board!


Thanks... at the time I paid over $200 for that MB...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I have a serious problem:

I cant wait for my new gpu









comon card, hurry up!


I can't wait whenever I have things coming, UPS always seems to take extra-long









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Thank you.










We're too forgiving of your shortcomings









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Thanks... at the time I paid over $200 for that MB...


For that price I'd hope it would be nice......


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


We're too forgiving of your shortcomings










*You* didn't forgive me for anything.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*You* didn't forgive me for anything.










Doesn't matter


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No need to second it; the Editor has spoken.


Are you telling me to shut up?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Doesn't matter










Does too...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Are you telling me to shut up?










...no.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Does too...










no, it really doesnt


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


no, it really doesnt


I wasn't talking to you!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I wasn't talking to you!










nobody cares


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


sorry


Is ok.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I wasn't talking to you!










Doesn't matter


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Is ok.


dont edit my posts, especially not on your own selfish whims!!!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Doesn't matter










No sir... _you_ don't matter.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


dont edit my posts, especially not on your own selfish whims!!!!!!


?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No sir... _you_ don't matter.









?


I would never apologize to a genderless thing such as yourself


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I would never apologize to a genderless thing such as yourself


I'm hurt by this on 2 levels.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm hurt by this on 2 levels.










Im not sure why, none of that should be offensive to you


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm hurt by this on 2 levels.




















You always pick zodac, pick someone else....







(and dont pick me...







)
And I know, its a good victim.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Im not sure why, none of that should be offensive to you


1) You'd never apologise to me.

2) Calling me genderless.


----------



## jck

Hm


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1) You'd never apologise to me.

2) Calling me genderless.











The first one is true, saying "sorry" is a sign of weakness except among friends

The second one is true AFAIK and I will hold it as fact until proven otherwise


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


The first one is true, saying "sorry" is a sign of weakness except among friends

The second one is true AFAIK and I will hold it as fact until proven otherwise


1) We're not friends?









2) In my eyes, I've a pretty obvious gender. In your eyes, questionable gender. Not genderless anyway.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No sir... _you_ don't matter.









?


Don't say things like that or you may find that some of us go back to other teams









Now you wouldn't want that, would you?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Now you wouldn't want that, would you?










Depends... you saying what I say doesn't matter?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1) We're not friends?









2) In my eyes, I've a pretty obvious gender. In your eyes, questionable gender. Not genderless anyway.


1) Not according to OCN

2) Genderless until proven to have one


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


1) Not according to OCN

2) Genderless until proven to have one


Fixed the first one then...

And your 2nd one is just silly. By that logic, almost everyone here is genderless.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fixed the first one then...

And your 2nd one is just silly. By that logic, almost everyone here is genderless.


1) thats true now, although i have nothing to apologize for

2) friends dont let friends think theyre genderless.... and i assume members are male unless claimed/proven otherwise, because girls dont exist on the internet


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Depends... you saying what I say doesn't matter?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


1) Not according to OCN

*2) Genderless until proven to have one*


Maybe change this to "Male until proven otherwise"


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


2) friends dont let friends think theyre genderless.... and i assume members are male unless claimed/proven otherwise, because girls dont exist on the internet


Then I would be male until proven otherwise... though I find it odd none of the other girls have to prove anything...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*






















Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe change this to "Male until proven otherwise"










Thank you.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe change this to "Male until proven otherwise"










True but Zodac claims to be a girls, thus genderless til proven otherwise

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Then I would be male until proven otherwise... though I find it odd none of the other girls have to prove anything...


what other girls.... this is the internet.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


True but Zodac claims to be a girls, thus genderless til proven otherwise


No... if I wasn't a girl, I'd be a guy... there isn't some other option...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*






















Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Thank you.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


True but Zodac claims to be a girls, thus genderless til proven otherwise


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No... if I wasn't a girl, I'd be a guy... there isn't some other option...


you could be Pat from SNL


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


what other girls.... this is the internet.....


Aqua for one... others too but I'm not sure whether they'd want me to announce that.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Aqua for one... others too but I'm not sure whether they'd want me to announce that.


After what you experience I'm not surprised......


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


After what you experience I'm not surprised......


I know there are others but they are few and far between and dont try super hard (posting in pink) to prove it, making them much more believable


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I know there are others but they are few and far between and dont try super hard (posting in pink) to prove it, making them much more believable


No one believed me when I said it, so I got annoyed and tried to make it obvious. *Most* people understood it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No one believed me when I said it, so I got annoyed and tried to make it obvious. *Most* people understood it.


If you say so....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


If you say so....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












i seriously can't believe you kept this going for two pages Pat....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i seriously can't believe you kept this going for two pages Pat....


Who's Pat?!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Who's Pat?!










Pat is a genderless SNL character. As such I will be referring to you as Pat from now on


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Pat is a genderless SNL character. As such I will be referring to you as Pat from now on


He's got a male name, so at worst, he would be _slightly_ more masculine than feminine, but not genderless.

Now if he was called M... then it would be possible.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


He's got a male name, so at worst, he would be _slightly_ more masculine than feminine, but not genderless.

Now if he was called M... then it would be possible.


Here in america Pat is short for Patricia (girl) and Patrick (as in the saint who murdered all the snakes in ireland)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm in love, and I wanna be with her, the cute 460







:

Darn, it's getting worse every second


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Pat is a genderless SNL character. As such I will be referring to you as Pat from now on


Pat is also a fictional character, made to make fun of androgenous people.

I know Zodac's gender. I guess that means I'm important enough to be told.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I'm in love, and I wanna be with her, the cute 460







:

Darn, it's getting worse every second



















I'm sure it's a great card, but I'm also sure you can wait a couple of days for it to arrive.

At least you have a gaming-capable GPU ATM, whereas I only have a 9600GT


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Pat is also a fictional character, made to make fun of androgenous people.

I know Zodac's gender. I guess that means I'm important enough to be told.









I'm aware

I dont know that I truly want to be that important, I just like picking on Z


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Pat is also a fictional character, made to make fun of androgenous people.

I know Zodac's gender. I guess that means I'm important enough to be told.









Everyone _knows_ my gender... some people just don't believe it...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Everyone _knows_ my gender... some people just don't believe it...

no, they believe you when you claim to be something the only way to know is to prove it


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 









I'm sure it's a great card, but I'm also sure you can wait a couple of days for it to arrive.

At least you have a gaming-capable GPU ATM, whereas I only have a 9600GT









I have been looking into 4xx cards since the first one came out. Now I bought one, and cant wait. I dont want to play games atm, cause I just can live with the idea that I dont produce any points...


----------



## jck

*hunts for Zodac a cookie and something to drink...not Guinness*


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
*hunts for Zodac a cookie and something to drink...not Guinness*









Zodac loves Guinness, thats why (s)he doesnt drink it. (S)he always drinks way too much of it and gets embarassed


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Zodac loves Guinness, thats why (s)he doesnt drink it. (S)he always drinks way too much of it and gets embarassed

How wrong you are...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I guess I'm going to search for my gin bottle, I'll drink my problems away


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I guess I'm going to search for my gin bottle, I'll drink my problems away


















thats what Zodac does, but with Guinness


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
thats what Zodac does, but with Guinness

Keep it up zodac, one day they'll respect you....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Keep it up zodac, one day they'll respect you....









yeah right, great joke


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Keep it up zodac, one day they'll respect you....









Working on it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
yeah right, great joke











Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Working on it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Working on it.









I respect your knowledge.....


----------



## maximus7651000

Wow this thread moves fast but the whole gender thing is cracking me up. lol Sorry Zodac


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
Wow this thread moves fast but the whole gender thing is cracking me up. lol Sorry Zodac









Formulla 1 is slow, OCN pwns their @$$








And ye, its funny to read the "fights" between the teammembers.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Everyone _knows_ my gender... some people just don't believe it...

They don't believe that your a guy , because you persist with this "I'm a wimmin" business, and we all know that nerds do dumb stuff to impress ladydudes on the intratubes.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
2) friends dont let friends think theyre genderless.... and i assume members are male unless claimed/proven otherwise, because *girls dont exist on the internet*

Seconded with the caveat that there are in fact wimmin in the intratubes, but they are FBI agents or customer service agents.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Wake up folders, its soo dam quiet in here...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Wake up folders, its soo dam quiet in here...










It's cuz Zodac is off drinking away his/her sorrows because (s)he is so androgenous (say goodbye to the global supply of Guinness)


----------



## Rixon

Who knew two p4's in one die could cause so much depression.
For those who do not know, Zodac uses a Pentium D


----------



## maximus7651000

I agree, it is too quiet in here. Good think I drink Sam Adams...well...used to...can't drink now.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rixon*


Who knew two p4's in one die could cause so much depression.


nobody, cuz we all were smart enough to get Athlon 64's followed by C2D's


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, drinking alone isnt funny, thats why I asked for you guys...








I love drinking away sorrows that I currently dont have, cant get any better I guess!


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


It's cuz Zodac is off drinking away his/her sorrows because (s)he is so androgenous (say goodbye to the global supply of Guinness)


isn't it like midnightish in Urland. I would think zodac's asleep.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


isn't it like midnightish in Urland. I would think zodac's asleep.


It doesnt sleep.....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Some say its a man.
Some say its a woman.

All we know that its folding on a Pentium D!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rixon*


Who knew two p4's in one die could cause so much depression.
For those who do not know, Zodac uses a Pentium D












Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


It doesnt sleep.....


The last 2 words there are true...


----------



## maximus7651000

Zodac is hiding and awake.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


It doesnt sleep.....


He doesn't sleep. Show some respect to our fearless leader. He may be a weirdo, but he's still the king of the folding section.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


Zodac is hiding and awake.










Was hiding.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


He doesn't sleep. Show some respect to our fearless leader. He may be a weirdo, but he's still the king of the folding section.


He? *HE?!







*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Was hiding.









He? *HE?!







*


His S probably doesnt work...

[edit]wait, some more words with an s... fail


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


He? *HE?!







*


Yes, "he" is all your getting I'm not calling you "Your Majesty", idc how many PM's you send demanding I do.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Yes, "he" is all your getting I'm not calling you "Your Majesty", idc how many PM's you send demanding I do.


Hahaha, it doesnt deserve such subservience


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

where is the







?
Z is doing her/his/its best to help us with problems, and we only act like this!
and its a lot of fun!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


where is the







?
Z is doing her/his/its best to help us with problems, and we only act like this!
and its a lot of fun!


pssssh, i asked for help twice with my 8800 gts and all i got was "did you follow the guide?"


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Hahaha, it doesnt deserve such subservience


No chicks on intratubes. It's the rules. Even if chicks did leave the internet and found that there's more than whatever that site is with the stupid farm game and itunes, OCN wouldn't be where they wind up. No Pentium D either, only pink Mac.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Yes, "he" is all your getting I'm not calling you "Your Majesty", idc how many PM's you send demanding I do.


_She_ would do just fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


pssssh, i asked for help twice with my 8800 gts and all i got was "did you follow the guide?"


I wonder why?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


No chicks on intratubes. It's the rules. Even if chicks did leave the internet and found that there's more than whatever that site is with the stupid farm game and itunes, OCN wouldn't be where they wind up. No Pentium D either, only pink Mac.


Can't Fold on my Mac.

Sounds fair.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I wonder why?










Cuz your hateful/the spawn of satan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can't Fold on my Mac.


Ive folded on my mac in windows and osx.....


----------



## dave12

I just consulted my number one expert on chick stuff. She's ten, a girl, and knows girl stuff. She informed me that if I don't know if someone on the intratubes is a girl or not I should look for hearts and sparkles, because girls like hearts and sparkles. I see none of this. I believe that's definitive.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
hateful/the spawn of satan

This would describe my ex-wife perfectly.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
I just consulted my number one expert on chick stuff. She's ten, a girl, and knows girl stuff. She informed me that if I don't know if someone on the intratubes is a girl or not I should look for hearts and sparkles, because girls like hearts and sparkles. I see none of this. I believe that's definitive.

1) She's 10... all she thinks about is sparkles and hearts right now... wait ~10 years.

2) My title was OMG! SPARKLES! for almost 2 months.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
1) She's 10... all she thinks about is sparkles and hearts right now... wait ~10 years.

2) My title was OMG! SPARKLES! for almost 2 months.

Very true and I was there when it all started wondering what happened.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
1) She's 10... all she thinks about is sparkles and hearts right now... wait ~10 years.

not true, she would be of the "boys are almost somewhat kinda cute" stage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
2) My title was OMG! SPARKLES! for almost 2 months.

lies, all lies


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
not true, she would be of the "boys are almost somewhat kinda cute" stage

Though not something you share with _guys_.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
1) She's 10... all she thinks about is sparkles and hearts right now... wait ~10 years.

2) My title was OMG! SPARKLES! for almost 2 months.

1.) My girlfriend is 23 and she's still a pretty huge fan of sparkles. I'm not so sure about hearts and unicorns and crap though.

2.) Interesting.


----------



## maximus7651000

Hey Zodac, I should be hitting 2 million by tomorrow under my screen name.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
1.) My girlfriend is 23 and she's still a pretty huge fan of sparkles. I'm not so sure about hearts and unicorns and crap though.

2.) Interesting.

I do like sparkles and sparkly/shiny things... I don't _obsess_ over them. But I do like them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
Hey Zodac, I should be hitting 2 million by tomorrow under my screen name.









Did you send a PM?


----------



## maximus7651000

Yeah, I talked to Chip about it but the 3 million combined won't work because of the 2 different names. It should be switched to this name shortly though. I tried.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I do like sparkles and sparkly/shiny things... I don't _obsess_ over them. But I do like them.

is that because you only _obsess_ about Guinness and Folding?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
Yeah, I talked to Chip about it but the 3 million combined won't work because of the 2 different names. It should be switched to this name shortly though. I tried.

Yeah, combining names wouldn't happen, but he's switching names at least.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
is that because you only _obsess_ about Guinness and Folding?

One of those two... and I'm not on the Guinness forums.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I noticed I finally cracked the 9 million and Top 30 mark this morning.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I noticed I finally cracked the 9 million and Top 30 mark this morning.









Congrats!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
One of those two... and I'm not on the Guinness forums.









You probably are, but under a different name

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I noticed I finally cracked the 9 million and Top 30 mark this morning.









Congrats


----------



## mmx+

Just for fun, I decided to fire up SMP on the i7 for a bit to see how it does with no GPU folding. Result: Right under 17k PPD @ 3.8ghz. I guess the GTX260 had more of an impact than I thought (about 1k apparently)

EDIT: Congratulations Avg!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I noticed I finally cracked the 9 million and Top 30 mark this morning.









Congratz...









2 weeks until 10mil, eh?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
You probably are, but under a different name

If it was another name, it would probably still be a variant of zodac... zodac567 sounds good...


----------



## dave12

Since the whole of the folding section is in here... Has anyone found any [email protected] benchmarks from a gtx460 I have been sorting through all the Google crap results for the last hour.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Congratz...









2 weeks until 10mil, eh?









Should be pretty close to that if I can stop getting horrible WU's. Today is going to be low point day I can already tell.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Since the whole of the folding section is in here... Has anyone found any [email protected] benchmarks from a gtx460 I have been sorting through all the Google crap results for the last hour.









Give me a couple of minutes; I'll go take a look.

*EDIT:* Nope, none of the main teams have any numbers yet.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Since the whole of the folding section is in here... Has anyone found any [email protected] benchmarks from a gtx460 I have been sorting through all the Google crap results for the last hour.









Don't think so. Shame, because that's what I'm planning on


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Since the whole of the folding section is in here... Has anyone found any [email protected] benchmarks from a gtx460 I have been sorting through all the Google crap results for the last hour.









they just reached e-tailers the other day. the benchmarks will be up soon as they start to arrive on peoples porches


----------



## maximus7651000

I'm thinking about stepping up to either a 470 or 480 for folding...not sure if the extra cost of the 480 would be worth it though.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


I'm thinking about stepping up to either a 470 or 480 for folding...not sure if the extra cost of the 480 would be worth it though.


2 460's willl probably produce more ppd at the same or lower cost


----------



## maximus7651000

I'm only interested in one card as my folding rig has a crossfire mobo. I'd need that bios hack file that I've read about. Well that and my wife uses that as her pc which is why I'm using it for GPU folding. She doesn't play games.


----------



## dave12

I like the 460 for folding because of the price, but I don't know what a streaming multiprocessor is but it only has 7 and a 465 has 11. Also, the 160W TDP is nice, less than my 260's and the benchs I have seen shows huge OC headroom. Anyone know how a streaming multiprocessor effects folding?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


I'm only interested in one card as my folding rig has a crossfire mobo. I'd need that bios hack file that I've read about.


i see, 470 is better PPD/$ than the 480 though


----------



## maximus7651000

That's what I was thinking and I will be overclocking it as well. I do occasionally play games on it so bang for the buck would be good versus best available card.







What kind of ppd should I expect?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


That's what I was thinking and I will be overclocking it as well. I do occasionally play games on it so bang for the buck would be good versus best available card.










I say go for the GTX470, the 480 is a lot more expensive, louder, hotter, uses more power, and isn't correspondingly better for FAH


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I say go for the GTX470, the 480 is a lot more expensive, louder, hotter, uses more power, and isn't correspondingly better for FAH










I probably will just like when the 260's and 280's came out I was buying the 260's


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


I probably will just like when the 260's and 280's came out I was buying the 260's


kinda like me, the 400 series is out and im buying the 200 series.... just bought a 260 for physx/folding on the cheap....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


I probably will just like when the 260's and 280's came out I was buying the 260's


With the exception of my 8800GT, I've never had a *8 card, just *6s (9600GT, 8600GTS, 9600GSOs, GTX260). The *8s frequently cost more than they are worth IMO


----------



## maximus7651000

I also thought about going for another 260 or maybe a couple 275's and just run them on my 680i board...hope it still works....yeah, I've still got a few 8800GT's.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


With the exception of my 8800GT, I've never had a *8 card, just *6s (9600GT, 8600GTS, 9600GSOs, GTX260). The *8s frequently cost more than they are worth IMO


outside of the gtx 260, your statement is completely moot. 9800's and 8800's were out of the 9600 and 8600 leagues respectively. the gtx 260 is actually somewhat close the the 280/285's


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


outside of the gtx 260, your statement is completely moot. 9800's and 8800's were out of the 9600 and 8600 leagues respectively. the gtx 260 is actually somewhat close the the 280/285's


That and I clock my 260's @ 725/1566/2450 which gives the same kind of performance as a 280.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


outside of the gtx 260, your statement is completely moot. 9800's and 8800's were out of the 9600 and 8600 leagues respectively. the gtx 260 is actually somewhat close the the 280/285's


Wrong. My 9600GSOs were almost as fast as the 8800GT (no SLI). I know the 8600GTS is slow, but at the time I had a 15" LCD and it was plenty


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Wrong. My 9600GSOs were almost as fast as the 8800GT (no SLI). I know the 8600GTS is slow, but at the time I had a 15" LCD and it was plenty










i meant that within the 8000 series the 800's beat the 600's (8800>8600) and the same in the 9000 series(9800>9600) and they werent even close to comparable. the 260 could be compared to the 280/285


----------



## maximus7651000

Honestly I just want a rather nice increase. My 2 best (matching 260's) went to a rig I built for my brother who is handicapped so those are out.


----------



## dave12

Found benchs for 460s.

Attachment 163859

I dunno what all that karate talk is, but the chart made sense.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Found benchs for 460s.

Attachment 163859

I dunno what all that karate talk is, but the chart made sense.


those arent folding benches but they give a good idea of performance (just under the 465 and pounding on the 260)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

After scouring through a few other prominent folding forums it seems no one has any hard numbers yet. I expect that to change at some point today though once people get stable OC's and get a few WU's completed. Ahh the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


After scouring through a few other prominent folding forums it seems no one has any hard numbers yet. I expect that to change at some point today though once people get stable OC's and get a few WU's completed. Ahh the anticipation is killing me.


how many people have actually received them yet? i mean most people are still waiting on shipping and then they will play games way before they fold....


----------



## mmx+

If they get 2x the PPD in FAH as a GTX260.....








15k PPD for $200 anyone?


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


those arent folding benches but they give a good idea of performance (just under the 465 and pounding on the 260)


What do you mean those aren't benchmarks? I thought the karate site said those were the results for those clocks for cards running GPU3. I'm confused.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


What do you mean those aren't benchmarks? I thought the karate site said those were the results for those clocks for cards running GPU3. I'm confused.










That's actually possible









The GTX260 in the Q6600 rig got just under 5k with GPU3









Maybe not so exciting then


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

From what I read on a couple of sites people are expecting them today. Hopefully they're folders or will oblige their folding teams by posting some results.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's actually possible









The GTX260 in the Q6600 rig got just under 5k with GPU3









Maybe not so exciting then










thats actually why is said it wasnt, i forgot that the 200 series did so bad in GPU 3. but the 465 values seemed low too...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


From what I read on a couple of sites people are expecting them today. Hopefully they're folders or will oblige their folding teams by posting some results.



















I really hope that they get more than 10k PPD.....


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's actually possible









The GTX260 in the Q6600 rig got just under 5k with GPU3









Maybe not so exciting then










Bullcrap. If those numbers are right and the English speaking OC sites are on the mark a baseline of 9k at stock is great. 9k at stock + a 30 percent shader overclock is win the game.


----------



## maximus7651000

Ok I want one, my 260 with a high overclock nets me 6k ppd on average and that's nothing compared to even the 460...How much is a 465 right now?


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


thats actually why is said it wasnt, i forgot that the 200 series did so bad in GPU 3. but the 465 values seemed low too...


stock clocks.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Bullcrap. If those numbers are right and the English speaking OC sites are on the mark a baseline of 9k at stock is great. 9k at stock + a 30 percent shader overclock is win the game.


True, 12k PPD would be sweet for $200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


Ok I want one, my 260 with a high overclock nets me 6k ppd on average and that's nothing compared to even the 460...How much is a 465 right now?


About $250. You should be getting at least 7k on your GTX260, mine did that in my rig with the shaders at 1458


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


True, 12k PPD would be sweet for $200

About $250. You should be getting at least 7k on your GTX260, mine did that in my rig with the shaders at 1458










was yours the 216 or 192?


----------



## maximus7651000

Yeah, I used to get 7k all the time and didn't touch it but it's in my wife's pc that I built for her hence the lower average points. That and every so often it down clocks which drives me nuts. I think I finally got that part fixed though. Shaders are @ 1566


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


was yours the 216 or 192?


It's a 192


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It's a 192










 At least it's one of the stranger OEM 55nm cards, iirc.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


At least it's one of the stranger OEM 55nm cards, iirc.


It certainly is an odd card.
192SP, 55nm, and a single 6pin. And ultra-low stock clocks....


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It certainly is an odd card.
192SP, 55nm, and a single 6pin. And ultra-low stock clocks....


 yeah, I know one of the Quattros fit the bill exactly for what you are describing...










Dell probably tricked a few people with "GTX260 55nm," lol


----------



## mmx+

Well, it says GTX260 in GPUz, Everest, and Precision/Afterburner









Don't really care if it's a Quadro or GTX260 as long as it works


----------



## ducrider

260 core 216 6.5k on 450's and 7.5k+ on all others.Stock and in my wifes rig with a Q9550.mmx+ I think your cards going tits up.As a reply to a page or two ago.The price of 8800 series cards can not be beat for ppd output.I get 5-6k ppd on two of mine and they can be bought for $50 if you shop around.That would be 20k+ for $200.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, it says GTX260 in GPUz, Everest, and Precision/Afterburner









Don't really care if it's a Quadro or GTX260 as long as it works










Weirdos get weird gear. You with your weird GPU, zodac with his CPU.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Weirdos get weird gear. You with your weird GPU, zodac with his CPU.










 His CPU ain't wierd, just his pissant lga775 socket with it's equally annoying 915 chipset (no C2D, iirc).


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


















I really hope that they get more than 10k PPD.....


Here're my thoughts: 9k at stock... 11k should be doable with OCs.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


His CPU ain't wierd, just his pissant lga775 socket with it's equally annoying 915 chipset (no C2D, iirc).


P965 chipset.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


260 core 216 6.5k on 450's and 7.5k+ on all others.Stock and in my wifes rig with a Q9550.mmx+ I* think your cards going tits up*.As a reply to a page or two ago.The price of 8800 series cards can not be beat for ppd output.I get 5-6k ppd on two of mine and they can be bought for $50 if you shop around.That would be 20k+ for $200.


I don't. It's strange in the Q6600 rig, but back in my i7 rig it's fine








I think it's something about it and the Q6600 or P35









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Here're my thoughts: 9k at stock... 11k should be doable with OCs.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


His CPU ain't wierd, just his pissant lga775 socket with it's equally annoying 915 chipset (no C2D, iirc).


I do respect your CPU knowledge, but our definitions of weird must be divergent. Duct taping two Pentiums together is a weird move in my book.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Here're my thoughts: 9k at stock... 11k should be doable with OCs.

Is this based off of the shader OC effect on 470/480 PPD?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Is this based off of the shader OC effect on 470/480 PPD?

Basing it off the GTX 465 primarily...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
I do respect your CPU knowledge, but our definitions of weird must be divergent. Duct taping two Pentiums together is a weird move in my book.

Don't worry, the Core 2 Quads and AMD Mangy Cours are also Multi Chip Modules









(two dies superglued together, under the IHS).


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Basing it off the GTX 465 primarily...

Shouldn't it be pretty close to the GTX465 since it has almost as many shaders? So maybe even 12k with a high OC?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Shouldn't it be pretty close to the GTX465 since it has almost as many shaders? So maybe even 12k with a high OC?

you could probably hit 20 k with phase change or DICE/LN2 too....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Don't worry, the Core 2 Quads and AMD Mangy Cours are also Multi Chip Modules









(two dies superglued together, under the IHS).

Though probably more efficient than the Pent D.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Shouldn't it be pretty close to the GTX465 since it has almost as many shaders? So maybe even 12k with a high OC?

If we're lucky... but I stand by my original estimations.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Don't worry, the Core 2 Quads and AMD Mangy Cours are also Multi Chip Modules









(two dies superglued together, under the IHS).

hows the quad opty setups doing?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Shouldn't it be pretty close to the GTX465 since it has almost as many shaders? So maybe even 12k with a high OC?

If my reading over the last two hours is close to being on point the heat generated by the gf100in the 465 limits the oc ceiling with air and it's much less relevant with the gf104 in the 460 potentially making them even if not giving the edge to the 460.


----------



## maximus7651000

This makes me want to sell my GTX 260 and one of my 8800GT's to get a 465. I didn't realize how low the price is for them.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
This makes me want to sell my GTX 260 and one of my 8800GT's to get a 465. I didn't realize how low the price is for them.

460 no 465. Hardocp has benchs of them in SLI eating the face off of a 480.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Though probably more efficient than the Pent D.









If we're lucky... but I stand by my original estimations.









Possibly, however, the C2Q still uses the same shared FSB tactic... just with a faster FSB







(and better chipset to allow scheduling of memory access).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
hows the quad opty setups doing?

About to meet it's maker









It cannot OC, and gets about the same PPD as a highly (4.2GHz) OC'd i7, just merely for more than double the power consumption... and 9001* the noise.

So it's going to get replaced by a nice mITX i7 875k or a GTX480 card (I have the cash for one or the other...).


----------



## maximus7651000

I can't run them in SLI. My folding rig has a crossfire board. That and I'm looking for a strong single card.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
I can't run them in SLI. My folding rig has a crossfire board. That and I'm looking for a strong single card.

You won't need SLI for Folding... so it would be fine.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
I can't run them in SLI. My folding rig has a crossfire board. That and I'm looking for a strong single card.

If it's just for folding, SLI doesn't matter.

But I still think you'll be very happy with a GTX470


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
I can't run them in SLI. My folding rig has a crossfire board. That and I'm looking for a strong single card.

Ah. I was looking at your sig.


----------



## maximus7651000

Well I can get a evga 465 for around $260. I can't really afford to spend too much right now.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Ah. I was looking at your sig.

Yeah, I'm not touching my sig. I had 2 Asus 5870's and the performance gain was minimal and I couldn't justify the money for that.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Athlon (64) X2's would produce more PPD clock for clock

I have a Athlon 64x2 4000+ folding as wel as my sig rig. The Proc in my sig rig gets 2x as much PPD as the Athlon.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I have a Athlon 64x2 4000+ folding as wel as my sig rig. The Proc in my sig rig gets 2x as much PPD as the Athlon.


i was referring to Pent D's in that statment. I am aware that an overclocked C2D beats an Overclocked Athlon X2 clock for clock


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i was referring to Pent D's in that statment. I am aware that an overclocked C2D beats an Overclocked Athlon X2 clock for clock


And both destroy a Pent4/PentD









If I can manage another 7k points in the next 2.5 hours I'll have my million today









But at any rate I'll have it by when I wake up tomorrow


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

for a folding rig, do I need a case?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
for a folding rig, do I need a case?

No









For a while I had my computer on a spare mobo tray









Although, if you have pets, a lot dust, or curious small children a case could be a good idea and worth the money


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Well, I was going to use my old Hp case but I dont think I'll be able to force a ATX board in there and I will need to sell my 300 case to fund this 902 I'm looking at.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
for a folding rig, do I need a case?

Nope. My folding rig has no case. Just the motherboard sitting on the lid of a old Tupperware container that I no longer have the container for. Its in my air conditioned bedroom under the second tier of my nightstand with the monitor sitting above. I have it there because I am still having an issue with temps on the cpu. 78c on core 1 and 60c on core 2. reseated and reTIMd several times.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

wut, 19 hours ago?








thats almost too old to reply, watch out for infractions erick!


----------



## Erick Silver

seriously? oh man! I did not see anything else to reply on so I thought I would reply


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
seriously? oh man! I did not see anything else to reply on so I thought I would reply

Lol no, I was kidding...








Normally this thread makes me run to my email and clean it every second...
Though today not a single post in 19 hours


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Lol no, I was kidding...








Normally this thread makes me run to my email and clean it every second...
Though today not a single post in 19 hours


















A few months back, that's how it used to be... nice and quiet


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
A few months back, that's how it used to be... nice and quiet









I prefer 20 posts per minute, so I can read something in stead of staring at my almost empty bottle


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I prefer 20 posts per minute, so I can read something in stead of staring at my almost empty bottle

















lol, some noise is nice, occasionally. It makes the Folding section feel less lonely. But honestly... some cool down time is needed every once in a while.


----------



## maximus7651000

zodac is actually going to be gone for a couple weeks...that's going to be quite a change in here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
lol, some noise is nice, occasionally. It makes the Folding section feel less lonely. But honestly... some cool down time is needed every once in a while.

Thats right, I had some time to work on my casemod in stead of looking at all the "hate zodac" posts....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
zodac is actually going to be gone for a couple weeks...that's going to be quite a change in here.


















I'll miss z, there goes the fun


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Thats right, I had some time to work on my casemod in stead of looking at all the "hate zodac" posts....









I don't think anybody really hates zodac.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well, Any idea why I am getting such a huge temp diffference in my AMD Proc?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
I don't think anybody really hates zodac.

I know that, its just for fun, thats why I used the ""


----------



## maximus7651000

Well, on a high note...I did clear 2 million under this name earlier.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...=444725#444725


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Well, Any idea why I am getting such a huge temp diffference in my AMD Proc?

nvm, see below


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Well, Any idea why I am getting such a huge temp diffference in my AMD Proc?

Binning. One core is merely more leaky than the other, so it requires more electricity to keep it working (rather, it DRAWS more electricity).

IMO, unless if the IHS was poorly applied, then in that case, it's AMD's fault.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I have had 5 athlons, and they all act the same, one core is about 10-15c hotter stressed than the other.
I had a lot of different aircoolers, and used different tim etc. I even tried it on my watercooling setup, just to see if that would change it... The temps only went down a huge bit, but still a difference between the 2 cores.


----------



## Erick Silver

Its Frustrating. The AMD is adding about 450ppd a day(average) to my folding but that temp difference is scary.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Its Frustrating. The AMD is adding about 450ppd a day(average) to my folding but that temp difference is scary.

Yep, its a bit high, but nothing special tbh. I had one at 3.3ghz with almost the same temps, but never had an issue with it.
I wouldnt use a cpu that "only" produces 450ppd. For the power its using you would be better off with an 8800gt or something like that


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
zodac is actually going to be gone for a couple weeks...that's going to be quite a change in here.









Where did it go? Why didnt it take the Pent D with?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

that D will be still folding I guess, Z doesnt like to drop places in the list....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
that D will be still folding I guess, Z doesnt like to drop places in the list....









The D really isnt that helpful in keeping places


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
The D really isnt that helpful in keeping places

He does have a GTS250 for competitions, and a 9800gt normally.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
He does have a GTS250 for competitions, and a 9800gt normally.

the 9800 is on its last leg though, and I knew of the 250


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
the 9800 is on its last leg though, and I knew of the 250

Yeah, I never knew what happened to that 9800gt, but it did work in the last competition.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
Yeah, I never knew what happened to that 9800gt, but it did work in the last competition.

last time i heard it was underclocked by a good bit


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

it catched fire and burned all z's hair away...
So z was a bit angry at the card and attacked it with hairspray, I would stop working too if I had that stuff in my face...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
it catched fire and burned all z's hair away...
So z was a bit angry at the card and attacked it with hairspray, I would stop working too if I had that stuff in my face...









hahaha, wouldnt we all?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
hahaha, wouldnt we all?

Would we stop working or attack the card with hairspray?
Personally I would give my keyboard a chance to kick the gpu's @$$


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Would we stop working or attack the card with hairspray?
Personally I would give my keyboard a chance to kick the gpu's @$$









stop working...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
stop working...

Oh, I would fight back tbh, would have a good laugh to see z without hair


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
zodac is actually going to be gone for a couple weeks...that's going to be quite a change in here.









Wait, really?









Now there's no trolling


----------



## Erick Silver

*Casts line into the folding waters and sets boat motor to "Trolling"* See? I'm trolling!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
*Casts line into the folding waters and sets boat motor to "Trolling"* See? I'm trolling!

No, that's phishing...


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
No, that's phisting...

Knock it off before you get all infracted.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
No, that's phishing...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Knock it off before you get all infracted.









archer doesnt get infracted....


----------



## Erick Silver

Infracted? Is that the opposite of extracted?


----------



## mmx+

I can already tell that I'm going to have a low day today

















The GTX260 and GTS250 haven't been playing nicely


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Infracted? Is that the opposite of extracted?

I think it's part of getting extracted actually. Normally you make a post and then 7 months later you get a grumpy email from someone saying it was in bad taste and then there's a profile about active infractions. I grabbed a couple for goofing on Putin and suggesting someone donate semen.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
I think it's part of getting extracted actually. Normally you make a post and then 7 months later you get a grumpy email from someone saying it was in bad taste and then there's a profile about active infractions. I grabbed a couple for goofing on Putin and suggesting someone donate semen.


----------



## Erick Silver

OOOOoooh! Well why wait so blasted long then? LOL By the time 6-7 months rolls around no one really remembers it anyway.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Any of you haveing the same problem? Stanford says I have 2k more points than what eoc shows. 0 points at last update from eoc, though the rig has been folding non stop. Turned in 9 units the last 9 hours, so 3 wu's each update... Also, its about 30 minutes ago since stanford updated, and eoc shows the team stats etc...


----------



## SgtHop

Stanford updates every hour, whereas EOC is every three. It's fairly normal for them to not agree.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Stanford updates every hour, whereas EOC is every three. It's fairly normal for them to not agree.


Thats not the point here, there was a 0 point update from eoc, though the rig folded non stop. The gtx275 finishes about 2.5 wu's every 3 hours, so eoc should show at least 2 finished wu's ~1k points...


----------



## ducrider

I got a 0 point update on EOC at 3 am this morning.I know I put out points.Then I looked at my 6am update to find 25040 point update.They might be having some trouble with the servers.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


I got a 0 point update on EOC at 3 am this morning.I know I put out points.Then I looked at my 6am update to find 25040 point update.They might be having some trouble with the servers.


Ye I guess there was a problem with the personal stats, cause the team stats had normal points. I also had 5 wu's coming in the 6am update, though it was only from the 275 which wont do 5 units in 3 hours...


----------



## mmx+

3 AM was 0 points for me as well, but I had a better-than-average 6AM update, so meh, whatever


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


3 AM was 0 points for me as well, but I had a better-than-average 6AM update, so meh, whatever











same, and then my PC installed updates at 3AM. for some reason the 8800 is only pulling in 3.4k atm.... might have forgotten to restart precision....


----------



## jck

i'm reply 12,000!









I got 0 at 3am too


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


i'm reply 12,000!










Well arent you aspecial. and I think it was a server problem, most of us got 0 at 3am


----------



## jck

OutOfBalanceOX said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> 
> i'm reply 12,000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Well arent you aspecial. and I think it was a server problem, most of us got 0 at 3am
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am special. Just ask Zodac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kinda bites. I wonder if lack of PPD some days is server issues. My PPD varies about 10k from just 2 rigs. Weird.
> 
> Ah well. Back to programming.


----------



## mmx+

Still having issues with the Q6600 rig


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm having issues getting my cpu past 4.5ghz


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I'm having issues getting my cpu past 4.5ghz










Oh horrors









My i7 doesn't POST past 4ghz
















Although I did have a Prescott P4 that did 4.66ghz


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I'm having issues getting my cpu past 4.5ghz










For god's sake man, how high are you trying to go?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Oh horrors









My i7 doesn't POST past 4ghz
















Although I did have a Prescott P4 that did 4.66ghz










Wut, I want to try those p4's too, just love numbers like that...xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


For god's sake man, how high are you trying to go?










well, I would be happy with 5ghz to bench a bit....









I just have to get this 6701 finished so I can continue playing with clocks...


----------



## mmx+

Sounds like you need an i3--cheap and OC like hell


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Sounds like you need an i3--cheap and OC like hell










nah, no money atm for a third rig...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


nah, no money atm for a third rig...










Ah, forgot you had X58









P55 FTW, everything from Pentium to i7


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Ah, forgot you had X58









P55 FTW, everything from Pentium to i7









You just reminded me! I gotta hit NewEgg and make an order!!









Thanks


----------



## LiLChris

Hmm this sucks, my net at home is down for a day now.

Looks like it hasnt folded for like 12 hours.









Oh well, guess ill save a few bucks on electricity. Lol


----------



## mmx+

Decent chance I'll be bringing one or more C2Ds online


----------



## Magus2727

HELP!

Price Quote? So I am looking at getting my other rig up and running

First whats the difference in the 9800GTX+ or GTX to the 250?

What would be a good price for a used 9800GTX+ with a VF1000 cooler on it?

What would be a reasonable price to ask for a used 9800GTX?

Obvously I am asking this in the Folding forum because I will only be folding on them.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

GTX+ is an overclocked GTX. 250 is a GTX+ on a smaller die


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
GTX+ is an overclocked GTX. 250 is a GTX+ on a smaller die

thats right, and the 250 uses a bit less power if im right.
If you need to choose between one of these I would get the 250.

I managed to get my cpu up to 4.66ghz, only about 10mhz less than 2ghz overclock









validation


----------



## Magus2727

Does one run hotter? it looks like the 250 has a spec of 150 Watts max draw and the 9800GTX+ has a 140 Watt max. does the 9800GTX+ not have Physix or is that a 2xx card benifit?

Would $50 for a used 9800GTX be a good deal?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Does one run hotter? it looks like the 250 has a spec of 150 Watts max draw and the 9800GTX+ has a 140 Watt max. does the 9800GTX+ not have Physix or is that a 2xx card benifit?

anything 8000 series and newer has physx. that said, the 250 is more power efficient


----------



## Magus2727

From Nvidia's site:

GTS 250 -
Maximum Graphics Card Power (W) 150 W

9800GTX+
Maximum Graphics Card Power (W) 141 W

So would $75 + shipping sounds like a good offer to some one with a used 98900GTX and a VF1000 Cooler on it?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

that vf1000 isnt bad at all!

and if you cant get a 250 for about the same money, I would go for the 9800gtx+


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Does one run hotter? it looks like the 250 has a spec of 150 Watts max draw and the 9800GTX+ has a 140 Watt max. does the 9800GTX+ not have Physix or is that a 2xx card benifit?

Would $50 for a used 9800GTX be a good deal?

Insane deal









A 9800GTX is an OCed 8800GTS 512, the GTX+ is an OCed GTX shrunk down to 55nm (vs 65nm), and the GTS250 is a direct rebrand of the GTX+


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Insane deal









A 9800GTX is an OCed 8800GTS 512, the GTX+ is an OCed GTX shrunk down to 55nm (vs 65nm), and the GTS250 is a direct rebrand of the GTX+

Well you can get a brand new 9800GTX+ for $98 shipped from new egg. the Evega has a Life time waranty on them, Free shipping with new egg and then 30 mail in rebate.

So if I can get a brand new one for under $100 a used one would be what between 1/2 to 2/3's curent new cost?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Well you can get a brand new 9800GTX+ for $98 shipped from new egg. the Evega has a Life time waranty on them, Free shipping with new egg and then 30 mail in rebate.

So if I can get a brand new one for under $100 a used one would be what between 1/2 to 2/3's curent new cost?

I paid $75 shipped for a used GTS250 w/ a warranty and aftermarket cooler, that seems to be the average going price for them, and seems to me to be a reasonable one


----------



## Tasmac

hello


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


hello










Hi.


----------



## Tasmac

whoohooo







someone replied
I was beginning to wounder


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hi!

darn, its too quiet here...


----------



## Tasmac

for the last 3 days its been quiet


----------



## Tasmac

I dont even know if im on the team yet?


----------



## Tasmac

uh oh thers them crickits again......
...I did put on deoderant...yea I know i did


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, spammer..








tripple posts=tripple infraction


----------



## Tasmac

2 bigadv should hit tomorrow


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


2 bigadv should hit tomorrow










nice


----------



## Tasmac

_.......*snif*_


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
_.......*snif*_









I know, I miss Z too. There isnt anybody to make fun of anymore


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I know, I miss Z too. There isnt anybody to make fun of anymore

lol...
just looking at some Gskill memory for this SR-2

I really like the combo evga mobo/gskill mem I have had great success
and the price...unbeatable


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tasmac* 
2 bigadv should hit tomorrow



















Any idea when Z is going to be back? Things just aren't as much fun


----------



## Tasmac

And cases for this thing.......useless
looks like it will be modded from scratch.
its not like im going to be taking it to lan parties
If only radio shack was half of what it used to be............I think there a cell phone company now


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

You could build you a tech station or something along those lines. What's the form factor on that thing anyways?


----------



## Tasmac

too big for many.....tech stations..too much dust
and these cases look big untill ya cram all the goodies in it then ya cant stick your finges in it to adjust/modify something.
yep definitely a case from scratch
*EDIT*
also im concerened about the heat...(yes there will be some oc'n as far as i can)
gotta cool the water (not too cool) this will be my second w/c build and Im thinking of having a central water tank and better venting so im not blowing as much hot air in the room as cool air comming in.......
thinking......very hard


----------



## mmx+

I'm contemplating a tech station, I had a mobo try that I used for a while and liked, but it sorta scratched up the desk









And the A05S is just too small


----------



## Tasmac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm contemplating a tech station, I had a mobo try that I used for a while and liked, but it sorta scratched up the desk









And the A05S is just too small










how do you keep all the dust bunnies away?

also really looking hard at this memory http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231383
24gb kit

*EDIT*
its a bit salty $999


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tasmac*


how do you keep all the dust bunnies away?

also really looking hard at this memory http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231383
24gb kit

*EDIT*
its a bit salty $999


I just blow on it. Daily. It keeps out almost all of the dust


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

would a motherboard work if its in the box it came in? I dont have a case and I dont really want to source one if I dont have to.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


would a motherboard work if its in the box it came in? I dont have a case and I dont really want to source one if I dont have to.


Just go get Zodac's he really isn't using it.Pentium D?Really!I would recomend getting a cheap case from some where even if it's an old Pentium D.


----------



## Strat79

I have a 3 old single core systems in cardboard boxes in my closet churning out unicore WU's. So yes, you can.


----------



## SgtHop

Wow. -bigadv on Windows blows. I get fewer PPD with it than I do standard SMP.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Wow. -bigadv on Windows blows. I get fewer PPD with it than I do standard SMP.


 Yeah, I only get 19k ppd with my i7 930 @ 3.8GHz


----------



## SgtHop

I get like 21 at 4 on the -bigadvs, but I got 23 out of my other machine running standard A3s at 4.2.


----------



## mmx+

Well, our internet went down last night









But Max's GTX465 came and is set up, and it's bringing some nice points


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, our internet went down last night









But Max's GTX465 came and is set up, and it's bringing some nice points


nice ppd








Lets see if my 460 gets the same..









btw, system has been offline since yesterday evening, so about 15 hours.
I was overclocking the cpu a bit, for bassplayers Pi comp. 
I managed to get this cpu up to 4.66ghz, but cant go higher cause I'm missing an option in the bios.

Anyways, system is back up and folding now


----------



## mmx+

I'm coming for you


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm coming for you
























enjoy it, I'm coming for a lot of other members, so 1 passing me isnt a big deal


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


enjoy it, I'm coming for a lot of other members, so 1 passing me isnt a big deal










I'm not even going to be able to enjoy it until August...so sad


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, and maybe things'll change then, we'll see...


----------



## Magus2727

So I finaly walked into the lab that I remote log into, and its very quiet.

They have the i7's in Cooler Master Elite cases with the stock fan. Running 15 of these puppies and it seams quieter then my single PC at home that has a H50 on it....

its crazy... I need to see if I can get the gpu's folding... stanford site and FAQ here I come...

Edit: well that wont work I cant get software that requires a reboot and system/drivers/admin changes... these GPU's will stay idle until Stanford gets there act together.


----------



## mmx+

Well, I just brought a 2.2ghz C2D at work online. It's on a passkey that doesn't yet qualify for bonuses, so it'll be about 10-15 days before it starts getting 1.5-2k PPD (should be around 400-500 ATM). But that should help a bit.

May bring another online before I leave today


----------



## jck

if I get off my bum, i'll bring 2 quad cores online this weekend.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
if I get off my bum, i'll bring 2 quad cores online this weekend.
































So the only reason why they wouldn't be online is laziness? Maybe I'll bring online some more C2Ds


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

tbh I'm only busy with overclocking atm...








Trying to get this thing as high as possible.
The OC session ended for the day, so back to folding till tomorrow!


----------



## mmx+

No more C2Ds for now, I'll try to get some more online when I come back in August


----------



## markt

Well I have a problem, I'm about 3 weeks from taking the number 1 spot BUT I just looked at my next power bill. $710. I might have to slow down the overtake a bit. I'm thinking about it now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
No more C2Ds for now, I'll try to get some more online when I come back in August









How much time left to get them up? You know how much points you'll lose if they dont run....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Well I have a problem, I'm about 3 weeks from taking the number 1 spot BUT I just looked at my next power bill. $710. I might have to slow down the overtake a bit. I'm thinking about it now.

Speechless...








I feel sorry for you, there wont be much money left at the end of the month.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Well I have a problem, I'm about 3 weeks from taking the number 1 spot BUT I just looked at my next power bill. $710. I might have to slow down the overtake a bit. I'm thinking about it now.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
How much time left to get them up? You know how much points you'll lose if they dont run....









Yeah, about 60k per rig








But the network administrator told me to wait, he wants to make sure that SMP on the 2 rigs (1 P4HT + 1 C2D) doesn't slow them down too much, if it doesn't he's given me permission to fold on all of the computers in the lab. But for now just two. Oh well


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 

Yeah, about 60k per rig








But the network administrator told me to wait, he wants to make sure that SMP on the 2 rigs (1 P4HT + 1 C2D) doesn't slow them down too much, if it doesn't he's given me permission to fold on all of the computers in the lab. But for now just two. Oh well









What?








60k each rig? whats inside of it? (or did you mean 6k?







)

[edit] maybe just 60k points in a month


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


What?








60k each rig? whats inside of it? (or did you mean 6k?







)

[edit] maybe just 60k points in a month










60k per rig over the course of when I'll be gone. I'll be away for a bit over a month, and anticipate that each one would be capable of a bit under 2k PPD average. I'd like to get them all up now, but I don't want to anger the network admin, so I'll wait


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


60k per rig over the course of when I'll be gone. I'll be away for a bit over a month, and anticipate that each one would be capable of a bit under 2k PPD average. I'd like to get them all up now, but I don't want to anger the network admin, so I'll wait


Yep, you'd better be friends with him before using those cpu's...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Yep, you'd better be friends with him before using those cpu's...










I'm not









But I have permission to do 2 for now, just to see how it is


----------



## alawadhi3000

What do you guys think, should I buy another GTX280 or sell mine and buy a GTX460/GTX465?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*


What do you guys think, should I buy another GTX280 or sell mine and buy a GTX460/GTX465?


another 280 unless you really want dx11. the 460/465 barely outperform the 280 in the first place and getting another one will get you more ppd than selling your current one for the 460/465


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000* 
What do you guys think, should I buy another GTX280 or sell mine and buy a GTX460/GTX465?

Sell your GTX280, you could then get a pair of GTX460s, initial reports are that they're a bit over 10k PPD each








So for not much more than another GTX280, you could have a faster setup that uses less power, is quieter, and has DX11


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just buy 3 460's, they are cool, and who cares about the money....

kidding, I would get an other 280 if you are not thinking about buying more the next months. If you want to upgrade, and you are thinking about playing a few dx11 games just go for the 460.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


another 280 unless you really want dx11. the 460/465 barely outperform the 280 in the first place and getting another one will get you more ppd than selling your current one for the 460/465



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Sell your GTX280, you could then get a pair of GTX460s, initial reports are that they're a bit over 10k PPD each








So for not much more than another GTX280, you could have a faster setup that uses less power, is quieter, and has DX11



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Just buy 3 460's, they are cool, and who cares about the money....

kidding, I would get an other 280 if you are not thinking about buying more the next months. If you want to upgrade, and you are thinking about playing a few dx11 games just go for the 460.


Thanks for the quick replies.

I'm not a bank







, I just bought a lot of computer stuff last week so I'm short on money.

Currently I have only ~$130 for a GPU which will either get me a used GTX280 or my card+cash for GTX460/465. Also planning to buy the 95W Phenom II X6 as soon as it is available for purchase.

Edit:- So I guess I'll look for a used GTX280, anyone have one for sale







?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*


Thanks for the quick replies.

I'm not a bank







, I just bought a lot of computer stuff last week so I'm short on money.

Currently I have only ~$130 for a GPU which will either get me a used GTX280 or my card+cash for GTX460/465. Also planning to buy the *95W Phenom II X6 as soon as it is available for purchase.*


me too, assumming the clocks are at 1055 levels as predicted


----------



## mmx+

I think you'll have a hard time finding a GTX280 for that price, that's the average going price for GTX260s ATM









But good luck


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I think you'll have a hard time finding a GTX280 for that price, that's the average going price for GTX260s ATM









But good luck










It usually sells around that price over here.

I bought mine for $119.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000*


It usually sells around that price over here.

I bought mine for $119.


Well that's cool, in the US most GTX280s are about $175 and 260s are $125


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

6701 + 6702









3 in a row, whats next?


----------



## SgtHop

Pump up your OC. I bet you could get 4GHz stable.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Pump up your OC. I bet you could get 4GHz stable.

I can get it stable, but the temps are too high for 24/7 folding








(if you were talking to me...







)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well that's cool, in the US most GTX280s are about $175 and 260s are $125









i saw a 280 sell on ebay for 135 shipped otherwise your right. 280's are as in demand as 285's or even 260's though


----------



## markt

My ppd went down from 190k+ without bigadv, to around 170k ppd probably due to 6701/2. So I feel it on those as well.
EDIT:Computer with 3 cards (2 gts 250,8800gts)frozen since god knows when.
ANNND:another w/bsod (one card)


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I can get it stable, but the temps are too high for 24/7 folding








(if you were talking to me...







)


I'm sure it's not that high. Like what...70-75C?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


My ppd went down from 190k+ without bigadv, to around 170k ppd probably due to 6701/2. So I feel it on those as well.
EDIT:Computer with 3 cards (2 gts 250,8800gts)frozen since god knows when.
ANNND:another w/bsod (one card)



Yeah, I can imagine you're hurting too, Mark. I have a hard enough time keeping up with two machines as is, I think I would go crazy trying to watch however many you run.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I believe you can configure HFM to send an email report when a client EUE's, but for me that is rarely the problem.

It would be nice to have a way to get an email or text whenever one stops responding...
I had my GTX 480, 8800 GT, and 9800 GT all offline for 8 hours today because the computer decided to stop working.


----------



## jarble

top 20 that is all









never thought I would make it this far


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


top 20 that is all









never thought I would make it this far










Nice









I'll be lucky not to lose my badge next week







(vacation).


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats Jarble, I should be there within a few weeks myself I think. I'll have to check EOC and see the future production numbers.

Edit: Looks to be 36 days at my current rate. Might have to pick one more GPU to speed the process up.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Nice









I'll be lucky not to lose my badge next week







(vacation).


thanks have fun on your vacation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Congrats Jarble, I should be there within a few weeks myself I think. I'll have to check EOC and see the future production numbers.

Edit: Looks to be 36 days at my current rate. Might have to pick one more GPU to speed the process up.


thanks









I know what you mean I have I have 8 pcie slots just begging to be put to good use







(if my audio hobby dose not bankrupt me folding sure will lol)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'm sure it's not that high. Like what...70-75C?


Not really, I bet it'll go over 80c with the gpu folding too. Currently the max temp is about 73c that I have seen, adding an other 300mhz and some volts will kill the fun.

With the lower outside temps the rig temp is dropping too, but 3.7ghz is fast enough, and gets some nice points. I prefer this more than the risk of crashes and overheating.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Not really, I bet it'll go over 80c with the gpu folding too. Currently the max temp is about 73c that I have seen, adding an other 300mhz and some volts will kill the fun.

With the lower outside temps the rig temp is dropping too, but 3.7ghz is fast enough, and gets some nice points. I prefer this more than the risk of crashes and overheating.


That's odd. I only hit 70 at 4GHz with a GX2 and a 9800GT in the system using a Mugen. What voltages do you run?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


That's odd. I only hit 70 at 4GHz with a GX2 and a 9800GT in the system using a Mugen. What voltages do you run?


You probably have lower ambient and a better airflow through your case.
I could do with 1.225v, but I'm using 1.25, thats the voltage it needs for 3.8ghz.
Will get back to 3.8 as soon as the ambient drops.


----------



## SgtHop

I dunno. It's regularly 27C ambient. Granted, it is in an Antec 1200, but my GPUs often hit 105C, and that's damn close to the processor.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I dunno. It's regularly 27C ambient. Granted, it is in an Antec 1200, but my GPUs often hit 105C, and that's damn close to the processor.


My ambient is about the same, a little higher. Gpu is ~65c.
We'll see, maybe I'll put it all under water soon, and oc the ... out of it









btw, 4 670x's in a row, whats next?


----------



## Magus2727

Dave12...I am not sorry but... Knock Knock.... I am going to over take you...









Who is still folding under OCNChimpin.... even any my ppd it will take 1.8 years for me to reach it...


----------



## Erick Silver

I am about to pop the Rank 1500!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I am about to pop the Rank 1500!










Nice!









I'm making _very_ slow progress ATM


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nice!









I'm making _very_ slow progress ATM










Slow progress in the 300's? I'm at 182 and it's not that bad.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

You want slow? Try advancing in the top 30. Watching paint dry would be a better use of your time.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I gave up on checking my stats, really. It just keeps saying 31.

Apparently I'm going to pass Valicious in a week or so. I've really fallen behind...

Dammit Stanford.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's almost a point of pride that I'm in a position where I'm not running over people. Granted I'd like to destroy the competition but I can't argue with where I'm at for now. It'll take a pretty sizable cash infusion to jump start a run like that.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


Slow progress in the 300's? I'm at 182 and it's not that bad.










My output has dropped significantly now that I'm out of town and my sig rig/laptop are off









As long as I gain on Zodac, it's OK









Congratulations on your first million Finrond!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


My output has dropped significantly now that I'm out of town and my sig rig/laptop are off









*As long as I gain on Zodac, it's OK








*
Congratulations on your first million Finrond!


That doesnt take much


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


That doesnt take much


Especially since she's only doing ~1k PPD ATM









But my PPD has plummeted to about 23k under ideal situations, ~18k ATM


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

6th 670x in a row.... someone hates me at stanford I guess, I feel sorry for the i7...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
My output has dropped significantly now that I'm out of town and my sig rig/laptop are off









As long as I gain on Zodac, it's OK









Congratulations on your first million Finrond!

Ha, thanks man. Been tryin to keep pace with newd lewd man. He is not making it easy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
6th 670x in a row.... someone hates me at stanford I guess, I feel sorry for the i7...

I got lucky, 2 6015's in a row.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I got infracted for making fun of Z


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 







I got infracted for making fun of Z









Join the club!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Join the club!









That actually makes me feel a lot better


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

not infracted yet, still running!








____________


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 







I got infracted for making fun of Z









I find this funny.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I find this funny.

me too, I thought it was just playful banter and this is the trash talking thread


----------



## SgtHop

Figure someone reported it? I would find that funnier.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Figure someone reported it? I would find that funnier.

most likely


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
6th 670x in a row.... someone hates me at stanford I guess, I feel sorry for the i7...

Hey I get stuck with those 670X all the time. My poor Processor is tired as hell! But I must keep folding! will probably break Rank 1500 in about 2 days. Then I can get my Postbit


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Hey I get stuck with those 670X all the time. My poor Processor is tired as hell! But I must keep folding! will probably break Rank 1500 in about 2 days. Then I can get my Postbit

Dang man, you really do just stick to it. Folding on a dual core... that takes some real determination and patience.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
most likely

Oh well. Silly internets.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
Hey I get stuck with those 670X all the time. My poor Processor is tired as hell! But I must keep folding! will probably break Rank 1500 in about 2 days. Then I can get my Postbit

Keep it up








One day we'll defeat the 670x'!!


----------



## SgtHop

I find it strange that you guys have so much trouble with the 670x units, I generally get better PPD on them.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I find it strange that you guys have so much trouble with the 670x units, I generally get better PPD on them.

might just be the xeon.... i lose 2-2.5k PPD on those 670X's and for some reason its closer to 3k on the 6702's


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I drop about 5kppd... currently 9.2kppd on a 6702.
And about 14k on a normal unit, even on 6040's


----------



## SgtHop

All my Xeon is is an i7 920 that's been binned a bit higher. Nothing really special about it.

I generally get 17k on the other units, about 17.5 on the 670xs.

And a whopping 19 on the -bigadv. Dammit Stanford.


----------



## Erick Silver

see you guys get good points on the 670X units. I get squat. 2-3k is all I usually get. Bloody ****ers! LOL JK


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


see you guys get good points on the 670X units. I get squat. 2-3k is all I usually get. Bloody ****ers! LOL JK


what do you get on the regular ones?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


see you guys get good points on the 670X units. I get squat. 2-3k is all I usually get. Bloody ****ers! LOL JK


That's cause you take a bigger hit by using a Dual Core.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


what do you get on the regular ones?


what regular ones? All I get are the 670X units.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


what regular ones? All I get are the 670X units.


haha, same for me








I cant remember what I had before the last shutdown, but most of them have been 670x' too...

And just finished the 6702, guess what I got now? right... 6701


----------



## mmx+

My C2D E4500 at work has had nothing but the 48x point WUs at this point








Should be about 1.5-2k on most WUs once it gets bonuses, probably ~1300 PPD on P6701s. I'm not paying for the power, so whatever.

I hope that by the time I get home there aren't any more P6701s


----------



## Magus2727

my bill for the month was only $20 more then last month and thats mostly because the AC has been running to keep it 75 inside from the over 90's of the out side.

I am happy about that, and just got a bunch more CF lifts to replace the most used lights, so replacing 6x 60 watt bulbs with 14watt CF's = lower bill... lets see if it does do any thing.

Almost to the quest of 4 Million...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You are going pretty fast magus









My gtx460 should be here tomorrow, so first a few benchmarks, and after that some folding








And if things go well I might buy a second one at the end of this week


----------



## Magus2727

It help that I have an army of i7's that I dont have to foot the bill for... my PPD will drop by a factor of atleast 10 when the semester starts up in end of next month.

at the moment I dont even have my sig rig on due to conserving heat/energy due to the 90+ 100+ weather we are having out in Utah at the moment.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
It help that I have an army of i7's that I dont have to foot the bill for... my PPD will drop by a factor of atleast 10 when the semester starts up in end of next month.

at the moment I dont even have my sig rig on due to conserving heat/energy due to the 90+ 100+ weather we are having out in Utah at the moment.

Ye, you have a bit of luck over there with the farm...








Though the temps are high over here too, too high imo... i7 is at 71c atm









On a side note, the i7 get the .... 670x' but the gpu had only 353 points worth units. Exactly 3 each update








We'll see what the 460 will do


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Ye, you have a bit of luck over there with the farm...








Though the temps are high over here too, too high imo... i7 is at 71c atm









On a side note, the i7 get the .... 670x' but the gpu had only 353 points worth units. Exactly 3 each update








We'll see what the 460 will do









71 isn't too bad. I would routinely hit the 90's when I had my stock cooler (running Prime 95) and that was when I was undervolting at stock clocks. Now I top out at 70ish, 74 on one core (it is always 5c higher then the rest).


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, you think it isnt too bad, but its too high imo. I just dont like high temps.
Guess I'll need some phase change or something like that soon


----------



## SgtHop

It really ain't that high, lol. You still have 29C to spare.


----------



## mmx+

Wait, you aren't going to be able to fold part-time on the i7s even after the semester starts Magus?









I'm really loving these GTX460 PPD results, I'm pretty sure it would use the same amount of power or less than the GTX260 and it looks like it does about 2-3k PPD more when OCed









Not as nice as the GTX260/GTS250 combo, but still nice. Although a GTX260 and GTX460 would be hot and loud, not what I want







(and the GTX260 isn't exactly working nicely in my friend's rig)


----------



## Magus2727

I can fold part time, but will need to keep a good eye on it, so running on 5 machines max, only using 4 cores during the day and then could bust out a single WU at night.... assuming no 670x's.... I need it to get done between the hours of 6 pm to 7 am.... might be able to get 670x's done in 12 hours....?

either way, I should still bring them up for the fold-a-thons...

Gives me a reason to get my other folding rig up and running....

I figure I can use one of my old HDD's in my sig rig (an old SATA 1, 250 Gig, and use one of my DVD-RW's (have 2 in sig rig... no longer need two)

that will get every thing up with the need of a case and a new computer desk... my current desk is already crammed with my sig computer and its 24" monitor and a laptop next to it...


----------



## mmx+

It took me about 16 hours for a P6701 on my stock-clocked i7. About 11-12 hours @ 3.8ghz. Even 5 w/ 4 cores is still very nice


----------



## Magus2727

Seams like over the last few weeks past month or two Stanford / EOC have had a hard time with the updates working well... looks like another update that did not get captured.


----------



## mmx+

Yep. I'm guessing it's on EOC's end, they tend to have more issues IMO, and Stanford is showing me with more points


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Seams like over the last few weeks past month or two Stanford / EOC have had a hard time with the updates working well... looks like another update that did not get captured.


Yep, I had a 0 points update at EOC, and the next update had 4 units worth 2.4k, no smp units, just the gtx275.

Btw, the 670x spree ended








I just woke up, checked hfm.net and it shows me an 86% finished 6057 with 14kppd again








Thats a lot better than 8-9kppd


----------



## markt

I still have a 50 million badge lol. I running up on 70 million.

Power outage yet again last night, cost me roughly 12,000 points.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I still have a 50 million badge lol. I running up on 70 million.

*Power outage yet again last night, cost me roughly 12,000 points.*

I still love you.


----------



## mmx+

Sitting at ~6k PPD sucks









Should have the PhII X4 955 up on Saturday or Sunday, and then Max _may_ be able to fold a bit


----------



## Magus2727

I like the name you gave your Sig Rig.....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I like the name you gave your Sig Rig.....

Thank you









Although it's not particularly accurate ATM, although I hope that to be more accurate as time goes on. A solid 30k+ PPD from it would be _very_ nice


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Between the power outages and the gpu clients not getting wu's my PPD is about 1/2 of what it should be.








Maybe some day I will have everything run as it should.......


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Between the power outages and the gpu clients not getting wu's my PPD is about 1/2 of what it should be.









Maybe some day I will have everything run as it should.......

I'd be doing pretty good today if the stats would show the 6702 i submitted early this morning


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

3 non 670x units in a row. I was getting excited to see about 23kppd from the sig rig. But bad luck strikes again, 6702 @ 1%








So back to 17.5kppd


----------



## DullBoi

thought I might quit folding @ a million points with all the crappy 670x units and the poor ppd alongside them, but the new 2685 units look promising.







hope they last long enough ... capeach


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DullBoi*


thought I might quit folding @ a million points with all the crappy 670x units and the poor ppd alongside them, but the new 2685 units look promising.







hope they last long enough ... capeach


Please don't quit just because of lower-PPD WUs. Stanford needs these done just as much as all of the others. I hate them, but slog through the with the i7, C2Ds, and P4HT. And the PhII X4.

I hate them as well


----------



## ducrider

With the power outages,internet connection problems and still not folding on 1 8800gt.I have still managed to get a lot of ppd in.As a matter of fact my 24 hour average is like 56k.I am wondering once I have a good month in what my 24 hour average will be.


----------



## markt

I've been having numerous issues with machines, outages and stuff ($700 power bill). I just try to roll with the punches.


----------



## Erick Silver

Finally broke 1500!!!!







Already posted for my postbit


----------



## Magus2727

19K away from 4 Million! here we go!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


19K away from 4 Million! here we go!


----------



## ducrider

Great job Mad and Erick.Keep it up guys.


----------



## [CyGnus]

6k from the 4million mark!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Finally broke 1500!!!!







Already posted for my postbit


dude, that one deserves a party!






















You've been at it more than 6 months.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I dont have any ppd yet, but the 460 is pretty cold folding full power.
Havent seen it above 55c with 55% fan speed


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
dude, that one deserves a party!






















You've been at it more than 6 months.

Right?? Wheres my Keg of Guinness, Keg of Killians(**must double barrel Killians and Guinness) and my Keg of Woodchuck Hard Cider??

**Double Barrel means to drink a 50/50 mix but 50% from one glass and 50% from another. Each glass has different drink. One Glass Guinness, One Glass Killians


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Just put together a new folding rig on NewEgg. I have a budget of ~800 for it and I'm buying a CM Hyper 212 (that's what the Gentle Typhoon's are for) at Fry's for it because it's $20 cheaper than the egg. This will be my first intel build so everything look good or any recommended changes?


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Just put together a new folding rig on NewEgg. I have a budget of ~800 for it and I'm buying a CM Hyper 212 (that's what the Gentle Typhoon's are for) at Fry's for it because it's $20 cheaper than the egg. This will be my first intel build so everything look good or any recommended changes?

I'd get a triple channel kit for it. Gives you a little extra RAM to play around with, and if you're running -bigadv, which is more or less recommended, you have that buffer, though I'm pretty sure you can it run on 4GB.

EDIT: In Windows SMP with the -bigadv units, my secondary only uses 2.35GB with 3 GPU clients running too. Don't even worry about it, unless they make some drastic changes. If you're running a VM, it uses a lot more memory as well.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Just put together a new folding rig on NewEgg. I have a budget of ~800 for it and I'm buying a CM Hyper 212 (that's what the Gentle Typhoon's are for) at Fry's for it because it's $20 cheaper than the egg. This will be my first intel build so everything look good or any recommended changes?

Is the Hyper 212 enough cooler for an i7 in folding box?









Also, I would grab 1600 ram, because mem speed has a decent effect on PPD and 4.0 GHZ will get you 1540 or 1600 ram. My two cents.


----------



## markt

I'm personally done upgrading til its in the dead of winter. My wife would kill me if I consider more gear before then.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm personally done upgrading til its in the dead of winter. My wife would kill me if I consider more gear before then.

I offered you warehouse space, and we can talk to the guys at Parma Wind about building you a few windmills on our backlot. I could use the rental income and tax incentives of the windmill, (which you have to buy.)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I'd get a triple channel kit for it. Gives you a little extra RAM to play around with, and if you're running -bigadv, which is more or less recommended, you have that buffer, though I'm pretty sure you can it run on 4GB.

EDIT: In Windows SMP with the -bigadv units, my secondary only uses 2.35GB with 3 GPU clients running too. Don't even worry about it, unless they make some drastic changes. If you're running a VM, it uses a lot more memory as well.

Yeah I considered 6 but since they have the client ported to Windows now I don't think it'll be necessary. If I have to go back to a VM I have a 6GB kit in another rig I could just swap out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dave12* 
Is the Hyper 212 enough cooler for an i7 in folding box?









Also, I would grab 1600 ram, because mem speed has a decent effect on PPD and 4.0 GHZ will get you 1540 or 1600 ram. My two cents.

I won't be getting the 212 since I realized I still have an H50 tucked away that I messed up the AMD mounting bracket on and never got around to having replaced. Think I'll still get the Gentle Typhoons for a push/pull set up though. Also I'll look into a 1600 kit too.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## markt

Gotta love a 2685, 70k+ and 27kppd.


----------



## Magus2727

Is that the windows or Linux Bigadv?? have they gotten the Bigadv linux server back up?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Yeah I considered 6 but since they have the client ported to Windows now I don't think it'll be necessary. If I have to go back to a VM I have a 6GB kit in another rig I could just swap out.

I won't be getting the 212 since I realized I still have an H50 tucked away that I messed up the AMD mounting bracket on and never got around to having replaced. Think I'll still get the Gentle Typhoons for a push/pull set up though. Also I'll look into a 1600 kit too.

Thanks for the information.










Maybe consider an i7 860 & P55? They all OC to around 3.8-4ghz, and you could get a far cheaper P55 board (Bit-tech got the i7 870 to 4.2ghz on the $100 Gigabyte P55M-UD2)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Gotta love a 2685, 70k+ and 27kppd.



















Awesome!!!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's too late, already ordered the 930 and X58 board. Oh well should be a good time learning to OC Intel. Hopefully it'll arrive tomorrow and I can get it setup and running quickly.


----------



## mmx+

Well an awesome setup you have there








Is this going to be a dedicated folder or your main rig?


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Also I'll look into a 1600 kit too.

Thanks for the information.










1600 4GB kit of G.Skill RIpjaw is the same price too, so def. get it!









Edit: Linky


----------



## Magus2727

G.Skill RIpjaw have been hit and miss.... at least with AMD boards....

just an FYI

The stats need some reform on this page.... I had my 4 Million points at 12AM last night/this morning... and the OCN update has not updated at the 5 AM it should nor has it given me my badge...


----------



## mmx+

I haven't had any ripjaws yet (likely my next upgrade), but I've heard nothing but good things about them for Intel platforms


----------



## [CyGnus]

i had ones did not like them i am going for ecos now


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yes it'll be a dedicated folder and I opted for 6Gb Corsair XMS3 1600. I have the XMS3 1333 in my 1090 rig and never had any problems with them.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Yes it'll be a dedicated folder and I opted for 6Gb Corsair XMS3 1600. I have the XMS3 1333 in my 1090 rig and never had any problems with them.

You prolly could've saved a few bucks by going 3x1, but congrats on the new box.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Yes it'll be a dedicated folder and I opted for 6Gb Corsair XMS3 1600. I have the XMS3 1333 in my 1090 rig and never had any problems with them.


This is good news.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
This is good news.









Its Alive!!!! how has the trip gone?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


This is good news.










Yep one step closer to my ~100k PPD goal. I have my eye on a used 275 as well that could fill the last little gap that I have and if not that then a GTX 460 in a few weeks should complete it. My only concern is power issues in my barracks room, I'm sure I'm pushing the limits already but haven't had any problems as of yet.

My poor sig rig may have to go back in the cheap Gigabyte case I have (after I modify it for better airflow). Oh the sacrifices we make.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Its Alive!!!! how has the trip gone?


Been pretty good so far. Still got a week left, but thought I'd check in.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Been pretty good so far. Still got a week left, but thought I'd check in.










Fear not your majesty, I have been spamming the hell out of the folding section in your absence.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Fear not your majesty, I have been spamming the hell out of the folding section in your absence.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Fear not your majesty, *I have been spamming the hell out of the folding section* in your absence.


















someone needs to now that Zodac isnt


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Been pretty good so far. Still got a week left, but thought I'd check in.










Where have you gone?? around other parts of Western Europe or just around your beloved Dublin?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


someone needs to now that Zodac isnt


I'll be back before you know it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Where have you gone?? around other parts of Western Europe or just around your beloved Dublin?


Nah, I'm in Dubai actually... God, the buildings around here are just amazing. Though I am missing the horrible, rainy weather back home.


----------



## louze001

whats up if the last eoc update?? some big numbers!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll be back before you know it.









Nah, I'm in Dubai actually... God, the buildings around here are just amazing. Though I am missing the horrible, rainy weather back home.










have they finsihed the worlds tallest building??? the one that was some 120 stories?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


whats up if the last eoc update?? some big numbers!


HAHAHA a 250K Update!!!!


----------



## Magus2727

WOOO HOOO I am the # 2 top producer on average!!! I like that last update... perhaps they adjusted the points for 670x's to be higher and adjusted all past WU's higher also?

Just took into effect????

Quote:



deadline benchmarking standards for SMP work units
by kasson Â» Mon Jul 12, 2010 7:50 pm

We're setting new benchmarking standards for deadlines on non-bigadv SMP work units.
On all new projects, the preferred deadline will be 6x the time to completion on our Core i5 benchmark machine.
On all new projects, the final deadline will be 10x the time to completion on our Core i5 benchmark machine.

We are also extending the preferred deadline on projects 6701-6702 to 4.9 days to fit the new model. The final deadline will remain at 6 days so that we don't switch the k-factor midstream and potentially affect points values on running work units.

Bigadv work units will continue to have tighter deadlines. These are specifically designed for fast completion; all of our projects do valuable science, and we appreciate the contribution of all the machines that people use to contribute. Certain kinds of projects benefit require certain architectures, but participation in any of the FAH work unit categories is helpful to the project.

Thanks for participating in [email protected]!
kasson 
Pande Group Member

Posts: 2078
Joined: Thu Nov 29, 2007 10:37 pmTop
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Re: deadline benchmarking standards for SMP work units
by kasson Â» Mon Jul 12, 2010 8:01 pm

As a quick clarification: the "retroactive" deadline change on 6701-2 means that we are not changing deadlines at this time for other running projects. Deadlines are determined at work unit issue; this change applies only to 6701 & 6702 work units issued from this time forward.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Maybe a backlog of points for the change to the 67xx WU's? I just had a 41k update and I like it.


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


HAHAHA a 250K Update!!!!


Uhhh, it says 2.5 million on my screen. INSANE!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


have they finsihed the worlds tallest building??? the one that was some 120 stories?


Yeah, they finished in January. they don't let you go right to the top though; I think there are 200+ floors (but only 166 floors with offices/apartments)... when you go up, they only bring you up to floor 124... still much higher than everything else around the place.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


WOOO HOOO I am the # 2 top producer on average!!! I like that last update... perhaps they adjusted the points for 670x's to be higher and adjusted all past WU's higher also?


that could be my only guess besides an error. 2.5million update for ocn!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, they finished in January. they don't let you go right to the top though; I think there are 200+ floors (but only 166 floors with offices/apartments)... when you go up, they only bring you up to floor 124... still much higher than everything else around the place.










I want the Penthouse floor!!!! that has to be in the BILLIONS to buy...


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, they finished in January. they don't let you go right to the top though; I think there are 200+ floors (but only 166 floors with offices/apartments)... when you go up, they only bring you up to floor 124... still much higher than everything else around the place.










What are you dune there? When I was looking at going I had to say no when I saw the flight from Heathrow to Dubai was 17k.

Something changed in the points or something I haven't folded since sunday and I just grabbed a 6500 point update.


----------



## Magus2727

I am just affrade I will walk wrong across a street and get tossed in jail for 7 years or comming home with 1 less hand because I did not do something right....

that and would rather go to New Zealand and costs about the same to fly but cheaper to be there.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

dunno where they get the 8 wu's from, but at least eoc shows the same points as stanford.










Pretty cool though









[edit] the 611 points are from the 460, its doing pretty good.
Only thing is, no stats on hfm.net


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I was in Dubai a few years ago but we were restricted to pier access only because they were in a state of mourning. I'm sure it's about the same as Bahrain i.e., really expensive and not that impressive. I really have no desire to go back to the Middle East honestly, it's too hot for me.


----------



## Erick Silver

10k Update! WOW!!! TY Stanford for the points and the fixing non -bigadv WU point system.


----------



## jck

I'm ready to go back to Ireland...and stay there.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I'm ready to go back to Ireland...and stay there.

Just for the Guinees right?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Just for the Guinees right?

Actually? No. I loved the people, history, attitude, society, and life in general there. I spent 10 days there in 2004: 5 in the countryside in Tipperary, 5 in the City Centre in Dublin.

Loved every second.

But, the Guinness *is* an excellent reason to be there too.


----------



## Erick Silver

What? Don't wanna be a "Punjab Paddy"? *Gaelic Storm - 2004 - Album: How Are We Getting Home?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Actually? No. I loved the people, history, attitude, society, and life in general there. I spent 10 days there in 2004: 5 in the countryside in Tipperary, 5 in the City Centre in Dublin.

Loved every second.

But, the Guinness *is* an excellent reason to be there too.









I know I remember you talking about loving Ireland a while back....

But the Guinness is one of the best reasons to visit Ireland, its actually fresh there.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What's with the bonus points guys. I didn't get any







:


----------



## Erick Silver

Points were given for 6701&6702 WU based on completion times. I did not completley understand it but I am not gonna argue with it.


----------



## Magus2727

if you had been folding any of the pesky 6701 or 6702 work units for the CPU for the last week or so they adjusted the due time by 1.1 days thus increasing the points recived and they just were applied this last update.

If you did not have any of them or just GPU fold you would not have seen any "more" points.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
if you had been folding any of the pesky 6701 or 6702 work units for the CPU for the last week or so they adjusted the due time by 1.1 days thus increasing the points recived and they just were applied this last update.

If you did not have any of them or just GPU fold you would not have seen any "more" points.

Allright, I don't receive bonus points yet, because I did not finish 10 A3's yet


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
Allright, I don't receive bonus points yet, because I did not finish 10 A3's yet









you have not done 10 A3's yet but are ranked in the 800's?? must like that GPU!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


you have not done 10 A3's yet but are ranked in the 800's?? must like that GPU!!


his gpus should make ~20-25k combined so its not too shocking


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


you have not done 10 A3's yet but are ranked in the 800's?? must like that GPU!!


Yeah, my E2200 get's 390 PPD on a 470 unit, 9800GTX+ gets 7k PPD on 450 unit. These are folding 24/7. Then in my main rig my Q9550 gets 100-300 PPD, it misses deadlines so I stopped on that one







. And my GTX 470 get's 14.8-15k PPD on 611 units. I also have a GTX 285, but my display inputs are all occupied at the moment so it just sits in there. That would be an additional 10k PPD


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Yeah, my E2200 get's 390 PPD on a 470 unit, 9800GTX+ gets 7k PPD on 450 unit. These are folding 24/7. Then in my main rig my Q9550 gets 100-300 PPD, it misses deadlines so I stopped on that one







. And my GTX 470 get's 14.8-15k PPD on 611 units. I also have a GTX 285, but my display inputs are all occupied at the moment so it just sits in there. That would be an additional 10k PPD










your Q9550 shouldnt be missing deadlines


----------



## Magus2727

intell numbers just go over my head... I see the Q's, 9's and such and say o its some intel chip...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


intell numbers just go over my head... I see the Q's, 9's and such and say o its some intel chip...


its a quad core at 4GHz though, it should perform around as well as a Phenom II X4 at 4GHz for folding


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


your Q9550 shouldnt be missing deadlines


Yeah, I know, many people tried to help me, but I just can't figure it out


----------



## markt

My q8200 wups up on deadlines @ 2.8 ghz.

Fired up bigadv again with these new wu's on both i7's.


----------



## [CyGnus]

TheBlademaster01 reinstal MPCI 6.29 client put your name and password when it asks for it.
In the shortcut add these flags: -smp -advmethods and you should be fine doing a lot more PPD like 8/10k
Let me know if it helped if not we keep trying until it is ok


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


My q8200 wups up on deadlines @ 2.8 ghz.


Yeah, even my E2200 @ 2.3GHz beats the crap out of my Q9550 at 3.7GHz at folding









EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


TheBlademaster01 reinstal MPCI 6.29 client put your name and password when it asks for it.
In the shortcut add these flags: -smp -advmethods and you should be fine doing a lot more PPD like 8/10k
Let me know if it helped if not we keep trying until it is ok










Should I do the same with my E2200?


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Yeah, I know, many people tried to help me, but I just can't figure it out










May be a dumb question, but you sure you were running the SMP client and had all the cores being used?


----------



## [CyGnus]

of corse not.... unicore client for sure...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


May be a dumb question, but you sure you were running the SMP client and had all the cores being used?


Yeah, all cores were at 100% load at SMP client. In fact my last unit on my Q9550 was P6701 (R97, C21, G10).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


of corse not.... unicore client for sure...


Sorry, if I'm being a noob, but I never heard of a unicorn client









I used all the flags except for -advmethods previously. I'm trying it now


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Yeah, all cores were at 100% load at SMP client. In fact my last unit on my Q9550 was P6701 (R97, C21, G10).


144 sounds like unicore for sure, as stated above. I would try uninstalling, deleting the [email protected] SMP folder, then reinstalling. Carefully following the guide and careful with the first time setup screen when entering all the info.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


144 sounds like unicore for sure, as stated above. I would try uninstalling, deleting the [email protected] SMP folder, then reinstalling. Carefully following the guide and careful with the first time setup screen when entering all the info.


Thanks, I'll try reinstalling soon.


----------



## [CyGnus]

good luck, and we are here to help


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Also do you have a passkey? If you don't have one that will also prevent you from getting the bonus points.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Also do you have a passkey? If you don't have one that will also prevent you from getting the bonus points.


Yeah, I got one from Stanford.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Yeah, I got one from Stanford.


Let us know if you need any help









Once the client is set up, you should see a process called FahCore_a3.exe in task manager using 95%+ of the CPU. Once you have things set up, a screenshot of HFM.NET would be great


----------



## Erick Silver

OMG!!! 58 min since last post!! This cannot happen! Zodac Where are you??!!??


----------



## SgtHop

On holiday still, if memory serves.


----------



## Erick Silver

Holiday?? Theres no Holiday from OCN!! Blasphemy!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

TheBlademaster01 did you solve your issue with the SMP Client?


----------



## mmx+

I'm being considered for Folding Editor


----------



## [CyGnus]

congratz [[]]


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
congratz [[]]

Thanks









Just waiting on a reply from Schubie


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'm being considered for Folding Editor

























Congrats. Are they adding an Editor or is someone stepping down?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
TheBlademaster01 did you solve your issue with the SMP Client?

I'm afraid he is still sleeping








Gmt+1: 7:10am









[edit] Made it into the top 300


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sks72* 








Congrats. Are they adding an Editor or is someone stepping down?

theyz prolly kicking zodac out for all the spamming


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Right, I'm hoping my board and Ram arrives today. If it does, I can pull an old laptop drive out and use that to store windows on. I can use my old DVDRW to install windows but I might be getting a Asus sata DVDRW for Â£8 so yay me









all the is left is a PSU and a copy of windows.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
theyz prolly kicking zodac out for all the spamming









lololol could be that or our forum is so great and we have too many folders to give a hand that we need another editor near by


----------



## alawadhi3000

Anybody knows how the hell I got 24K points yesterday?

I fold on my processor + GPU, On average I get 6K for the processor and 8-8.5K for the GPU.

here's my user link http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=442781


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Guys. To those of you that missed it. Stanford redid how long the 6701 and 6702 WU have. as a result those folding those units get extra bonus points for finishing them earlier. Its was a change that was retroactive for about a week(I think this is right. If I am incorrect please correct)


----------



## cl04k3d

What is folding???

kidding


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
TheBlademaster01 did you solve your issue with the SMP Client?

I deleted the old files and reinstalled the SMP client (I believe it was 6.29), but still 100-300PPD. I used -smp -advmethods though


----------



## [CyGnus]

that is very weird did you follo Zodac's guides? You cant miss with those...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


that is very weird did you follo Zodac's guides? You cant miss with those...


Yes I did









Is 390PPD for my E2200 @ 2.3GHz normal? (no bonusses calculated)


----------



## [CyGnus]

You have to do 10 A3's to apply for bonus you must ahve a passkey and the mpchi set to your user name and log in password (win) if so every time you start the SMP Client it shows a cmd windows that says MPCHI is running ( twice) if so everythink is ok


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


You have to do 10 A3's to apply for bonus you must ahve a passkey and the mpchi set to your user name and log in password (win) if so every time you start the SMP Client it shows a cmd windows that says MPCHI is running ( twice) if so everythink is ok


Yeah, it says so everytime I start the SMP client, but is 390PPD without bonus caclculated okay for an E2200 @ 2.3GHz?


----------



## [CyGnus]

guess so and your Quad how is it?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


guess so and your Quad how is it?


230PPD without bonus calculated on P6071 (R0, C55, G90)


----------



## [CyGnus]

that is wrong..... it should be like 6k default.... something is very bad in your end


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


that is wrong..... it should be like 6k default.... something is very bad in your end


Yeah I know, and it's just this PC


----------



## [CyGnus]

at 4GHz you should have 10k PPD on that CPU... Read thoses guides again or reconsider format if is not to much trouble


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


at 4GHz you should have 10k PPD on that CPU... Read thoses guides again or reconsider format if is not to much trouble


Yeah, I think I'm going to reinstall again









But what could I possibly do wrong:

Use proxy? no
Acceptable size? big
Core priority? idle
CPU usage? 100
disable highly optimized assembly code? no
pause if....? no
interval, in minutes, between checkpoints? 5
Memory, in MB, to indicate? 4094
Scientific cores and/or WU's if available? yes
System freq. has errors? no
auto launch? no
Disable CPU affinity lock? no
Additional parameters? none


----------



## markt

You do have the smp flag on it?

Now gettin 30k ppd on 2685....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


You do have the smp flag on it?

Now gettin 30k ppd on 2685....


Yes.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Yes.


That is the strangest thing. Like I said, my q8200 gets a tpf of 7minutes on most wu's and about 14mins on 6701. You should be beating the hell out of that.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
Yeah, I think I'm going to reinstall again









But what could I possibly do wrong:

Use proxy? no
Acceptable size? big
Core priority? idle
CPU usage? 100
disable highly optimized assembly code? no
pause if....? no
interval, in minutes, between checkpoints? 5
Memory, in MB, to indicate? 4094
Scientific cores and/or WU's if available? yes
System freq. has errors? no
auto launch? no
Disable CPU affinity lock? no
Additional parameters? *-smp -verbosity 9*










do it like that


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I know I remember you talking about loving Ireland a while back....

But the Guinness is one of the best reasons to visit Ireland, its actually fresh there.


Oh yeah. I know all too well. Whenever I'm in Ireland, Diageo stock goes up about 3 percent.









Man...now I'm jonesin to go back there.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*










Congrats. Are they adding an Editor or is someone stepping down?


Mort is stepping down because of time constraints

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


theyz prolly kicking zodac out for all the spamming



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Yes I did









Is 390PPD for my E2200 @ 2.3GHz normal? (no bonusses calculated)


Depends on the WU.
My C2D at work gets about 400-500 PPD without bonuses, as does the C2D in my laptop. For a P670x, this is completely normal: they're slow and don't give that many points (for the time taken)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


do it like that


At least we're getting somewhere. I get 560PPD now, but my GTX 470 PPD crapped to 8.3k PPD. Maybe I should just forget folding on my Q9550


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


At least we're getting somewhere. I get 560PPD now, but my GTX 470 PPD crapped to 8.3k PPD. Maybe I should just forget folding on my Q9550










since you have a two GPU's iot will take more CPU... so the two might be fighting at this point... I know you can set the affinity for the GPU clients to use 1 core and then limit the SMP to the other 3 cores, this usualy is what ATi people do to get better results in folding on both CPU and GPU but I have not tried it.

Make soure in HFM you do have bonus turned on, you wont get it at first but will help most of us tell if you are getting the right PPD.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Finally got the new i7 built and will probably start OC'ing and benching tonight. Hopefully I can get this beast to 4.0 pretty easily. Might be a good reason to mod this case and put a full blown WC setup on it.


----------



## spice003

i got a couple of questions, why does GPU client use about 8-10% of CPU, also i keep getting 611pointers is this normal?(haven't folded in a while).


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
i got a couple of questions, why does GPU client use about 8-10% of CPU, also i keep getting 611pointers is this normal?(haven't folded in a while).

611 point units are what you get for fermi cards... since it is running the new GPU3 client. There used to be some 610 point units when it first came out.

It seems like the GPU3 uses a bit more CPU than GPU2, but it is also getting more points than the old cards did.


----------



## spice003

i see, thanx


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Finally got the new i7 built and will probably start OC'ing and benching tonight. Hopefully I can get this beast to 4.0 pretty easily. Might be a good reason to mod this case and put a full blown WC setup on it.


It's easy to get 4 out of an i7. On my second rig, I just threw some logical settings out there and it turned out to be Prime stable for 29 hours. So, yeah, really not that hard, lol.


----------



## maximus7651000

OK I've added another rig folding on a BFG 8800GT OCX and think I got my down clocking issue's with my 260 under control for now....maybe...anyway I've contemplated getting a GTX470 because I like the PPD they produce. What about the GTX465? $100 less but I don't know the average PPD.


----------



## SgtHop

I recommend getting 2 460s, for they are most supreme.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So tomorrow I switch cases with my X6 and this 930. The CM Cosmos will be a lot easier to install the WC loop into. Hopefully that'll bring temps down enough for me to really get to OC'ing this chip. And not a moment too soon considering the team competition is kicking off soon. So far I had it up to 3.5+ at stock voltage but temps were too high to really get to stability testing it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I know there was someone over here who wanted my GTX275.
Cant remember who it was, but it is for sale in the for sale section.
You can find it here.

Also, I'm going to buy an i3. It'll be for my casemod project, but I want to fold on it and benchmark too, so thats 3 in one, HWbot [email protected] team+Casemodding


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

anyone know how to get my BFG GTX 260 OC to run at 3d speeds while folding?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Set the nvidia control painel to prefer maximum performance instead of adptive that should fix it! Make sure it is at 3d clocks use EVGA Precision.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Set the nvidia control painel to prefer maximum performance instead of adptive that should fix it! Make sure it is at 3d clocks use EVGA Precision.


thanks, ill try that. how do i setup profiles in precision? I already use it for OCing but i cant figure out how to set profiles.....


----------



## [CyGnus]

In the options menu you have a tab there that says profiles take a look i do not use profiles in mine


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


thanks, ill try that. how do i setup profiles in precision? I already use it for OCing but i cant figure out how to set profiles.....


I can't remember because I haven't done it in awhile, but I think you set your clocks in precision, then right click on a number and that will save that profile. Then you just select a profile and hit apply.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I finally got HFM.net to work with the 460. It shows 9.4kppd on stock clocks. (611 points wu)
Going to give it an oc tonight, and see what it'll do. The gpu is only 50c at 50% fan speed, so I'm pretty happy so far


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nice







let us know what kind of PPD you can pull out of that VGA


----------



## jck

Seems like after the new proj shuffle and all, i'm getting less PPD even though I brought another quad core with a GT240 online and 2 dual core laptops back up.

I've been swallowing $150-170 a month in electric increases (folding plus 100F temps here lately) for 2 months, and it's kinda aggravating to give up personal amenities when they're jacking around with the system constantly and you can't be guaranteed to optimize the work you can do for them.

I think I'm about to shut down all but 1 or 2 quad core rigs til Stanford gets things worked out and GPU3 complete, and then I can bring my sig rig on with the 2 5850s.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I know there was someone over here who wanted my GTX275.
Cant remember who it was, but it is for sale in the for sale section.
You can find it here.

Also, I'm going to buy an i3. It'll be for my casemod project, but I want to fold on it and benchmark too, so thats 3 in one, HWbot [email protected] team+Casemodding









How much you selling it for?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
How much you selling it for?

click the link in post you quoted


----------



## Magus2727

Blah!!!! the sale on the Anetc 900 on newegg goes away tomorrow... but I already have enough $$ on credit cards, but its is such a beautiful case... $100+free shipping+ $20 mail in rebate = great looking case for $80....

At least I will have my 5 Million mark possibly by the end of the day to keep me warm at night....


----------



## markt

I rma'd the raptors I won in cc, they sent new ones. I didn't get the vraptors like some people had.
I thought they didn't make raptors anymore.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
How much you selling it for?

This V

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
click the link in post you quoted


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I rma'd the raptors I won in cc, they sent new ones. I didn't get the vraptors like some people had.
I thought they didn't make raptors anymore.

I am sure they have enough laying around for RMA... I can just see a huge warehouse with thousands of drives for RMA.


----------



## Magus2727

Oh. Oh.... No updates for me? I wonder if my remote machines are still running... That is the biggest frustration not being able to monitor the computers.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I rma'd the raptors I won in cc, they sent new ones. I didn't get the vraptors like some people had.
I thought they didn't make raptors anymore.

If you RMAed them to WD, they probably have 100s (if not 1000s) laying back in warehouse space so they don't have to give up primo new drives.

Too bad you couldn't RMA it through a reseller who'd be out of them. Resellers don't like keeping old inventory.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Finally got 10 million.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Finally got 10 million.


















Awesome job!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Finally got 10 million.









That is a party!

a level / acheivement that we should all reach for and they blow right through and work on the next 10 Million!

Congrats!

Hope I can hit that before the end of the year....


----------



## SgtHop

Congrats, but I'm still right behind you, Mr. Guy.

Well, not right, but within half a million. I'll be having a new system coming online soon enough, though, maybe I can retake my rightful spot not behind you.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Finally got 10 million.









Gratz









I'm only 7.9M behind you. LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Finally got 10 million.









10 Million is a GREAT accomplishment.

Well done.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

i set the 260 for max performance in control panel and set a profile in precision, still noting only 4k...


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i set the 260 for max performance in control panel and set a profile in precision, still noting only 4k...


I seem to be having the same issue with the second GPU on my GX2. It reports 100% usage, and runs hot as though it's being used, but only makes about 1,700ppd. I'm curious if its for the same reasons.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I seem to be having the same issue with the second GPU on my GX2. It reports 100% usage, and runs hot as though it's being used, but only makes about 1,700ppd. I'm curious if its for the same reasons.

i cant figure it out, i cleaned the drivers and reinstalled, reseated it in the slot, and everything. I may switch slots with my GX2 and see if that it. for some dumb reason it registers as gpu 0 in the third pcie slot even though the GX2 is rendering


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I have nearly the same problem. RivaTuner registers my 9800GT in the second slot as GPU 0, top GPU on the GX2 as 1 and the rendering chip as 2. Exactly backwards.

At one point, both GPUs on it were getting really poor PPD, but I found out that SLI was on and it was screwing things up. Turned it off and the first GPU went up to 5000~PPD, whereas the other one only went to 1700.

Any insight would be nice.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Yeah, I have nearly the same problem. RivaTuner registers my 9800GT in the second slot as GPU 0, top GPU on the GX2 as 1 and the rendering chip as 2. Exactly backwards.

At one point, both GPUs on it were getting really poor PPD, but I found out that SLI was on and it was screwing things up. Turned it off and the first GPU went up to 5000~PPD, whereas the other one only went to 1700.

Any insight would be nice.

rivatuner was a problem for me with multiple gpu's, it would only overclock one gpu or the other at startup. precision fixed that problem though. I just really need my 260 to make some decent ppd (although it is currently making the same ppd as my GTS was while using much less power)

EDIT: Finally got it working, just neded a reboot after setting profiles in precision and setting nvcp for max performance


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Thanks guys I don't plan on the next 10 taking so long. Quick question, is approx 70C an alright temp for constant folding on my i7? I'm priming it right now and I'm hitting low 70s.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Its a bit on the high side imo, but you'll be fine. Mine was running at 73c max with folding, though I did my best to lower it to 65c.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Thanks. I think it'll drop off a bit during folding. Once I get some new TIM I'll be changing it out. Ran out of IC7 the other day and can't find my Tuniq.


----------



## SgtHop

Low 70s is perfectly fine. Like I said earlier, it's good to 100.

But, I fixed the issue with clocking on my RivaTuner, you just have to force it to 3D clocks. When running RivaTuner, it never ramped up the clocks for the other GPUs, so, forcing it was necessary. My clocks haven't dropped though, I know it's running 1512 on the shaders, but it's still getting way less than half the performance of the other core. Just completely baffles me.


----------



## Magus2727

Guess who hit 5 Million!!! I DID... lets see if my badge has been updated

Edit: Looks like it has not....


----------



## markt

Congrats dude!
They havn't updated my badge either.
*We have 5 folders over 100k avg ppd.*


----------



## Magus2727

Thanks!!! I wish you had been at the lower level you where before... or if I got another boost if Stanford ups the 670x's again... that was nice. I could have been #1 for a few min/updates.... IIRC you were around the 140-150K PPD a few weeks ago when you where having system stability problems.....


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Congrats dude!
They havn't updated my badge either.
*We have 5 folders over 100k avg ppd.*











You'd think with all the hardware I have, we'd have 6









I might have to get some tips on optimizing the Windows client from someone. And, I just ordered a XFX PSU + 250 video card for $99.98 after MIRs from Newegg, so that 250 will go in the 2nd new folding rig when I put it online.

The laptops go offline tonight though. No use in running them. Little heat boxes that they are.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Thanks!!! I wish you had been at the lower level you where before... or if I got another boost if Stanford ups the 670x's again... that was nice. I could have been #1 for a few min/updates.... IIRC you were around the 140-150K PPD a few weeks ago when you where having system stability problems.....

You might just get it soon. If and when I get no.1(ocn)I'm turning off a rig or two til the summer's over. The wife has been patient but she said "if we get another $600 power bill, you'll have to scale back" little does she know we have a $700 bill due next month.


----------



## Magus2727

so in a little over a week and a half... hummm

Half the reason I am as high as i am is beacsuse of my 350K day due to the 250K update from the change in 6701'a and 6702's that I have done a lot of. by that time that will be out of my average and will be back down to 120's so I dont think I will....


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
You might just get it soon. If and when I get no.1(ocn)I'm turning off a rig or two til the summer's over. The wife has been patient but she said "if we get another $600 power bill, you'll have to scale back" little does she know we have a $700 bill due next month.

BWAHAHAHA...OMG...reason #1 for a folder to never get married: accountability.









If I get this new job I'm applying for and leaving where I am now and I rent/lease an apartment or house that has power provided...I'm gonna fold like mad.









I am dreading seeing my next bill too. I bet I go over $300. It's been over 100 most days so far and I know my AC is going full blast every time I get home even though I set it to 8 degrees warmer than I have the house at night.


----------



## jck

Hey guys...is there a list of standard parameters for the command-line of the Windows folding client that help speed up the folding software? (besides the -smp x to utilize cores)

I need to make sure all my configs are setup right when I get home. thanks


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Hey guys...is there a list of standard parameters for the command-line of the Windows folding client that help speed up the folding software? (besides the -smp x to utilize cores)

I need to make sure all my configs are setup right when I get home. thanks









yeah, in the folding essetials guide there is a link to the list of flags and their functions


----------



## Magus2727

you can also put some wrong flag in the SMP say:

./fah6 -srqt

and it will bring up a help menu saying you have a wrong flags, here are the flags that work and a short discription.


----------



## jck

Cool. Found it. Gonna tune the 3 quad core rigs tonight and make sure they're all good. When 4th quad is ready and I have the 250 in it, i'm taking the 2 oldest folding quads offline too for maintenance and til about October or November to help with power bills.

I wanna try and pay bills off/save money so if I gotta move in a couple months.


----------



## LiLChris

So I went to Boinc section asking for help cause I wanted to contribute a little on my q6600 rig.

And I noticed something, how come they don't have advertisement while this section does have like 4 boxes of them.








They also don't have that outdated & unused FAQ clogging up space...

Whats up with that? Wonder if we can have the FAQ removed or atleast changed to our essentials thread. Just an idea...

Didn't start a thread for the obvious fighting


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
So I went to Boinc section asking for help cause I wanted to contribute a little on my q6600 rig.

And I noticed something, how come they don't have advertisement while this section does have like 4 boxes of them.








They also don't have that outdated & unused FAQ clogging up space...

Whats up with that? Wonder if we can have the FAQ removed or atleast changed to our essentials thread. Just an idea...

Didn't start a thread for the obvious fighting









Its because the boinc team is just getting organized. I am sure [email protected] section here didnt have all the stuff back a few years ago.

They really don't even have a leader yet.

EDIT:
And what are you talking about anyway? What FAQ clogging up space?


----------



## LiLChris

I just wish that FAQ of folding from 2005 can be changed.

The advertisement is fine cause it helps OCN.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Oh... looks like it needs to be updated a little.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Another reason is because the BOINC team is fairly new. They didn't have an official team when I started folding in September of last year.

On an upside finally got my first bigadv WU. It's a 2685 so I'm really curious to see what my TPF will be.

Edit: TPF of 32:35 and PPD at ~33K. I like bigadv.


----------



## LiLChris

Ugh! I forgot how much I hate installing drivers on Ubuntu!!!








Trying to switch my q6600 rig to linux only.

Lost a good amount of PPD last 24 hours due to this.


----------



## michaeljr1186

i'm ocing my 920 @ 3.5ghz and i just got a 2685. is it worth it? i think my tpf is going to be long...prob 35-40 min.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


i'm ocing my 920 @ 3.5ghz and i just got a 2685. is it worth it?


Short answer: Yes. They are good for ~30k PPD on my i7 at 4.0


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


i'm ocing my 920 @ 3.5ghz and i just got a 2685. is it worth it? i think my tpf is going to be long...prob 35-40 min.


yeah stick with it you will be fine. If it was a 2684 then it probably would be cutting it close to the deadline.


----------



## jck

I got the one new folding quad core on SMP now, so it should be folding faster









Soon as my new 250 video card gets here, i'll put the other new quad core folding rig online too.


----------



## zodac

Hey, has Linux got -bigadv WUs yet, or are they still missing?


----------



## SgtHop

I'd check, but that would require me doing something.

EDIT: I got off my lazy ass and checked, and I can't get work units with the -bigadv flag.

Also, by get off my lazy ass, I mean I opened LogMeIn.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I'd check, but that would require me doing something.

I know what you mean.


----------



## SgtHop

Read the edit. It says words.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Read the edit. It says words.

What do you expect? I'm just too fast for your edits.


----------



## SgtHop

Only because I was actually checking, lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Only because I was actually checking, lol.

Bah, got my answer... I'm off to go do something... or maybe not... who cares?


----------



## SgtHop

I know I don't.

<3


----------



## zodac




----------



## zodac

Wait, got another question. Any new GPU/SMP WUs I should know about? I'm going to update the databases later, so this is the best time to tell me.


----------



## LiLChris

Did you catch this thread?
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...bigadv-wu.html

Bigadv WU, afaik thats the only new one I have seen.


----------



## zodac

Same base points as P2684 though, right? That's ok then.

Thanks.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Same base points as P2684 though, right? That's ok then.

Just picked that one up right now actually, well at 4%.
Only getting 60k credit with 50min TPF, about 3 days.









That OP had it done in 2 days with 70k credit for 2685. I want one of those!


----------



## SgtHop

You get 50 minute TPF with the 2684s? Dayum...
I get like 44 at 4GHz. Something's wrong, methinks.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You get 50 minute TPF with the 2684s? Dayum...
I get like 44 at 4GHz. Something's wrong, methinks.

The GTX 480 doesn't play nice with my CPU


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Just picked that one up right now actually, well at 4%.
Only getting 60k credit with 50min TPF, about 3 days.









That OP had it done in 2 days with 70k credit for 2685. I want one of those!

And in 11 hours I finnish my 2nd 2685 for another 73k!
Heres hoping I get a 3rd lol


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Same base points as P2684 though, right? That's ok then.

Thanks.









haha, same base points, but a huge difference in PPD.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but the database goes off base points. So I just need to add the Project number.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Just got my Phenom X6 1055T, It'll fold @ 4.0GHz.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but the database goes off base points. So I just need to add the Project number.









your back?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000* 
Just got my Phenom X6 1055T, It'll fold @ 4.0GHz.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
your back?

You bet I am.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









You bet I am.

















that means the folding threads wont be so dead









it also means ill prolly get infracted for making fun of you again.... but oh well....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 







that means the folding threads wont be so dead









it also means ill prolly get infracted for making fun of you again.... but oh well....

A price worth paying, I would think.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
A price worth paying, I would think.









most definitely


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yay, Z in tha house


----------



## LiLChris

Hmm was in the offtopic section recently for the first time and notice a thread...

So Z how much points do i gotta contribute to your behalf to get you to post here.
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/2...-reopened.html


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I finally got some bonus points









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509909

Not bad for an E2200 @2.3GHz eh?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


So Z how much points do i gotta contribute to your behalf to get you to post here.
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/2...-reopened.html










We cure Huntington's, then you'll get a picture.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hmm was in the offtopic section recently for the first time and notice a thread...

So Z how much points do i gotta contribute to your behalf to get you to post here.
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/2...-reopened.html










5.1 million at least 2 days, we have one in the bag thanks to that magnificent 2.5million point update. Just need one more


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


5.1 million at least 2 days, we have one in the bag thanks to that magnificent 2.5million point update. Just need one more


2 consecutive days, and before Sept 1st. Not going to happen.


----------



## markt

Working on another 2685, thank God.... I guess they ran out for a while.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


2 consecutive days, and before Sept 1st. Not going to happen.


the rules never stated that they had to be consecutive or that they had to be before september 1st.

EDIT: is there a surplus of 660X GPU2 projects or is it just me? I have only had one non 450 point project on my 3 gpus in the past 2 days


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


the rules never stated that they had to be consecutive or that they had to be before september 1st.


Yes they did... it's hardly a "zodacathon" if it's held over an infinitely long period of time.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
We cure Huntington's, then you'll get a picture.









Is there an alternative way?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Working on another 2685, thank God.... I guess they ran out for a while.

Im doing my first 2684 since I got my gtx 480, I am kinda scared.








This is going to prove if its finally stable at stock clocks so I can start pushing it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yes they did... it's hardly a "zodacathon" if it's held over an infinitely long period of time.

The Zodac-athon didn't portray the professionalism needed here at OCN, that said it was only organized as an event to make the milestone occur quickly.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Is there an alternative way?









I would also accept Parkinson's... or any cancer.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
The Zodac-athon didn't portray the professionalism needed here at OCN, that said it was only organized as an event to make the milestone occur quickly.

No, it was the 2-day event that was required... you just went about it the wrong way.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I would also accept Parkinson's... or any cancer.


Avemar is a drug made from wheat germ and prayers that has been shown to cure multiple cases of cancer, however the FDA only recognizes it as a treatment and not an official cure


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, it was the 2-day event that was required... you just went about it the wrong way.


Prove it, and there really wasn't a better way to go about it, unless







I made the times coincide with a foldathon


----------



## LiLChris

Fine, maybe ill just make "Pictures of our Folders" thread...and your not allowed in it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Fine, maybe ill just make "Pictures of our Folders" thread...and your not allowed in it.









I like it


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Prove it, and there really wasn't a better way to go about it, unless







I made the times coincide with a foldathon









Nah, you were just _way_ too aggressive with the whole "zodac's not a girl, he's lying" thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Fine, maybe ill just make "Pictures of our Folders" thread...and your not allowed in it.









Yeah, well... maybe I'll go make my own thread... but in the Staff section, so you can't see it.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, well... maybe I'll go make my own thread... but in the Staff section, so you can't see it.










Then maybe ill have to become a staff one day and dig up your thread.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, you were just _way_ too aggressive with the whole "zodac's not a girl, he's lying" thing.


Its cuz thats what I believe in and I have been trained from an early age to force my beliefs down everyone else's throat.

EDITTED for religious content

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, well... maybe I'll go make my own thread... but in the Staff section, so you can't see it.










Where would that get you?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Then maybe ill have to become a staff one day and dig up your thread.










Maybe I'll go edit it before you get access.

How's _that_ for trash talk?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Where would that get you?


I could call upon the Staff to back me up.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I could call upon the Staff to back me up.










I wouldnt believe them and would then reforce my beliefs down their throat


----------



## LiLChris

Woot finally hit 50k PPD according to HFM, now thats never going to happen on EOC but its nice seeing its possible.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Maybe I'll go edit it before you get access.

How's _that_ for trash talk?

Ill just hope for the best and you will be on a short hiatus again when i get access!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I wouldnt believe them and would then reforce my beliefs down their throat


You can't go up against the might of the OCN Staff. We will destroy you!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Ill just hope for the best and you will be on a short hiatus again when i get access!










Hmm... do you think you'll become an Editor, or a Moderator? Because if Editor, I'll have enough time (I'm rarely gone for more than 3 days without logging in)... and if Moderator, you won't be able to see the Editor section.

Mwuahahahaaaaa!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You can't go up against the might of the OCN Staff. We will destroy you!

Hmm... do you think you'll become an Editor, or a Moderator? Because if Editor, I'll have enough time (I'm rarely gone for more than 3 days without logging in)... and if Moderator, you won't be able to see the Editor section.

Mwuahahahaaaaa!









Imma be the chief senior managing director of the interwebz someday so you wont be able to stop me


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hmm... do you think you'll become an Editor, or a Moderator? Because if Editor, I'll have enough time (I'm rarely gone for more than 3 days without logging in)... and if Moderator, you won't be able to see the Editor section.

Mwuahahahaaaaa!










Ima go hide in my little corner with my blanky and cry now.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

bit fiery in here today.


----------



## egerds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, you were just _way_ too aggressive with the whole "zodac's not a girl, he's lying" thing.

Yeah, well... maybe I'll go make my own thread... but in the Staff section, so you can't see it.










I see your 1,746,829








and I'll raise you my 1,739,190







b/c you ppd







1,270 to my ppd 13,216, and Like I said months ago, I still have yet to get my 1 mill badge, and here on OCN my points keep getting lower each time I visit







, So I just might stop folding for OCN







http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486367
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486367
















vs your
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986

Dang its still going to take me 4 weeks







to make it to page 2 of 2mill or better


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


bit fiery in here today.


Its cause she is back and feisty for not being included in all the cool events that had taken place while she was gone.

You know how them girls get.


----------



## Magus2727

to bad my 350K day no longer is working to my 24 hr average.. back down to # 3 and then #4 I am sure not long now....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm taking apart old PC's now to trying to find some hardware to get up and running. I'm ordering my PSU and CPU cooling tomorrow so they should get to me some time next week. All thats left is to rip apart an old laptop and get the hard drive. Oh and dig up a copy of XP from somewhere.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *egerds*


I still have yet to get my 1 mill badge, and here on OCN my points keep getting lower each time I visit







, So I just might stop folding for OCN


Hmmm








Wonder why thats happening, good news is your passing Z in 15 hours.

Bad news is, I am coming for you!...wait thats good news too.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


bit fiery in here today.


I've missed out on 2 weeks of trolling.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *egerds*


I see your 1,746,829







and I'll raise you my 1,739,190







b/c you ppd







1,270 to my ppd 13,216, and Like I said months ago, I still have yet to get my 1 mill badge, and here on OCN my points keep getting lower each time I visit







, So I just might stop folding for OCN







http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486367
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486367
















vs your
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986

Dang its still going to take me 4 weeks







to make it to page 2 of 2mill or better










Like I said, I've been away for 2 weeks, so my average is low... it'll pick up.

As for your points situation, I've passed it on to the guy who sorts these issues out, but I think the idea is that the issue will be resolved when we move to the new platform.

I think Mort said there were two accounts under your name in Stanford's stats, and that's messing things up...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We cure Huntington's, then you'll get a picture.










I'm going back to medical school


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Imma be the chief senior managing director of the interwebz someday so you wont be able to stop me


Well, I'm about to become the international grand poobah of soft drink and junk food.

Make me mad, and I'll take away your cool eats!!! You'll have to eat rice and like it!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Well, I'm about to become the international grand poobah of soft drink and junk food.

Make me mad, and I'll take away your cool eats!!! You'll have to eat rice and like it!!

















I only eat rice and chicken anyway.....
Although I do love to drink Guinness too


----------



## zodac

I'll still be Editor around here, so I'll still be doing what I want.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll still be Editor around here, so I'll still be doing what I want.










As the Chief Senior Managing Director of the Interwebz I will be editing your posts without your permission. We'll see how you like it


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll still be Editor around here, so I'll still be doing what I want.










A whole lot of nothing?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Perception is everything. If people *think* I'm helpful, I don't actually need to do anything.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


As the Chief Senior Managing Director of the Interwebz I will be editing your posts without your permission. We'll see how you like it


I'll just edit them back. And you know girls have more patience than boys.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


A whole lot of nothing?










Yep, but doing it with authority.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll just edit them back. And you know girls have more patience than boys.










Not true, if it was they wouldnt be so ridiculous while pregnant


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Not true, if it was they wouldnt be so ridiculous while pregnant


You should try carrying 60-80 lbs of extra weight around that makes you nauseous, pee a lot, and makes you want to eat things you would normally throw away.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You should try carrying 60-80 lbs of extra weight around that makes you nauseous, pee a lot, and makes you want to eat things you would normally throw away.










I did when I got hit by a car, a guy who runs 8-10 miles a day confined to a wheel chair for months puts on the weight.... That blew and oddly made me hungrier and nauseous every time i looked at myself. oh and when you put on 45 pounds that quick your bladder doesn't know what all the pressure is and you get that bladder syndrome where you always have to pee.... I wasnt satanic though


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Not true, if it was they wouldnt be so ridiculous while pregnant


Technically we're not girls then; we're mothers-to-be...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You should try carrying 60-80 lbs of extra weight around that makes you nauseous, pee a lot, and makes you want to eat things you would normally throw away.










And craving something you'd normally despise... is it any wonder we're a bit more abrupt?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I did when I got hit by a car, a guy who runs 8-10 miles a day confined to a wheel chair for months puts on the weight.... That blew and oddly made me hungrier and nauseous every time i looked at myself. oh and when you put on 45 pounds that quick your bladder doesn't know what all the pressure is and you get that bladder syndrome where you always have to pee.... I wasnt satanic though


Hm. I broke my neck and was laid up for weeks and couldn't even get out of bed. I lost 30 lbs in 6 weeks. You musta been mobile...or that satan was getting you food constantly









I've been around preggo gals. None of them ever treated me bad.

Of course, I actually cater to women...that makes them actually like me


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Technically we're not girls then; we're mothers-to-be...

And craving something you'd normally despise... is it any wonder we're a bit more abrupt?


yes....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Hm. I broke my neck and was laid up for weeks and couldn't even get out of bed. I lost 30 lbs in 6 weeks. You musta been mobile...or that satan was getting you food constantly









I've been around preggo gals. None of them ever treated me bad.

Of course, I actually cater to women...that makes them actually like me

















I was in a wheel chair, not bed ridden. Broke one femur and one tibia.... and it was more from the lack of exercise that my body was so used to.
I have also been around prego girls and that probably because I catered to them just a little too much a6weeks to 9 months before.....


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I was in a wheel chair, not bed ridden. Broke one femur and one tibia.... and it was more from the lack of exercise that my body was so used to.
I have also been around prego girls and that probably because I catered to them just a little too much a6weeks to 9 months before.....


Well, the first 10 days I was in hospitals. And, I hurt so bad I couldn't eat. I didn't eat for 4 days at one point...partly from pain, partly cause i tasted the food and it was like chewing on potter's clay. I dropped 20 lbs of it in that 10 days, and I had people bringing me food to eat.

As for catering too much...er...well...i've not been married...just took care of a sister and a few female friends who were...and, I never had any of them snap at me once. And, I was there for my sister from her getting preggo to being in the delivery room with her as her coach (and my mom was the labor nurse).

And, my niece has turned out to be spectacular...on the other hand, my sister turned out to be a real scumbag after all that. So, maybe pregnancy does make women bad...permanently.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Wait... so who is pregnant?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Wait... so who is pregnant?




















Me. I'm having my folding farm's baby.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Me. I'm having my folding farm's baby.










Now there's an idea... procreate with your folding farm


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Now there's an idea... procreate with your folding farm










Yeah... a *bad* idea.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... a *bad* idea.










It sounds like a great idea to me, offspring bred to be folders!!!!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Now there's an idea... procreate with your folding farm










Yeah...and you know what I am gonna have?

A HUGE CREDIT CARD BILL.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Yeah...and you know what I am gonna have?

A HUGE CREDIT CARD BILL.










A price I'm happy for you to pay.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A price I'm happy for you to pay.










otherwise youd have that secret SR-2 rig folding right?


----------



## zodac

Several.


----------



## jck

I am currently folding on (*calculates*) 16 cores at the house.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I am currently folding on (*calculates*) 16 cores at the house.











4 cores and 448 SPU


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A price I'm happy for you to pay.










Yeah...and I actually SETUP the FOLDING FARM...because I promised someone I would.

There are now 3 PCs and 3 laptops in the corner of my front room, and a 4th PC that will be ready when I get the GTS250 put in it.

I paid alright...and I might sell the rigs too...so I can pay the bill


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


4 cores and 448 SPU


Oh heck...I have 3 quad core AMDs (2 550BEs and 1 9850BE), and 2 dual core (both intel...i think 8650 and 6600) laptops, 2 9800GTX+s, and a GT240.

Not sure how many SPs that is...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I am currently folding on (*calculates*) 16 cores at the house.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


4 cores and 448 SPU


2 cores.... 2 awesome cores. These two cores have seniority in the Folding community. They were Folding before your CPUs even knew what Folding was.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Oh heck...I have 3 quad core AMDs (2 550BEs and 1 9850BE), and 2 dual core (both intel...i think 8650 and 6600) laptops, 2 9800GTX+s, and a GT240.

Not sure how many SPs that is...


9800GTX+: 128 per card
GT240: 96 per card
352 total

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


2 cores.... 2 awesome cores. These two cores have seniority in the Folding community. They were Folding before your CPUs even knew what Folding was.


Those 2 cores were folding before my CPU was even manufactured.... what happend to the 9800 GT? is it finally dead?


----------



## Magus2727

15 x 8 = 60 physical cores + 60 logical cores + 4 physical cores = 124 cores...









And I only have the power bill for 4 of the physical cores..


----------



## jck

If I can manage to get someone at the disposal place to let me grab up these machines my employer is throwing out, I might just take about 15 dual and quad core boxes home and line them up.

Thing is, I have to find a KVM switch cheap that will handle lots of computers lol


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


4 cores and 448 SPU


Next week when I get everything running, I will be on 1072 GPU SPU and still only 6 CPU cores.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


If I can manage to get someone at the disposal place to let me grab up these machines my employer is throwing out, I might just take about 15 dual and quad core boxes home and line them up.

Thing is, I have to find a KVM switch cheap that will handle lots of computers lol


What do you need a KVM switch for? Just set up logmein on each one of them.
But that would deserve the title of a farm.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


If I can manage to get someone at the disposal place to let me grab up these machines my employer is throwing out, I might just take about 15 dual and quad core boxes home and line them up.

Thing is, I have to find a KVM switch cheap that will handle lots of computers lol


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...&Sku=T156-2038 p

4 port for 50 bucks...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Next week when I get everything running, I will be on 1072 GPU SPU and still only 6 CPU cores.

What do you need a KVM switch for? Just set up logmein on each one of them.


logmein only allows so many PC's on a free account

and which GPU's will you be using?

EDIT: I just had a 0 point update


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


logmein only allows so many PC's on a free account

and which GPU's will you be using?

EDIT: I just had a 0 point update










Stanford server fail again, I guess


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


logmein only allows so many PC's on a free account

and which GPU's will you be using?


multiple LMI accounts?









8800GTS (112 SP)
8800GT
9800GT
9800GX2
GTX 295

Q6600 
P4 w/ HT
AMD Turion (in laptop)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*


Stanford server fail again, I guess










That makes me sad in my special sad place

^^^^^ I wish I could replace my GX2 with a 295, too expensive ATM though and I wanna get a current gen. GPU when it dies


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


That makes me sad in my special sad place


Well, at least we'll see some big numbers at 6pm updates right?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, whole team got 0 this update.


----------



## SgtHop

Hey, we're less than a month out of catching the next team. Sweet.

Also, what? I see it as we got ~500k last update.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


That makes me sad in my special sad place

^^^^^ I wish I could replace my GX2 with a 295, too expensive ATM though and I wanna get a current gen. GPU when it dies


Yeah, probably good to go with something new. I'm not sure if I am going to regret trading out my 480 for a 295 and GX2... but I wanted to try something else. Never been down the dual GPU path.

If I do regret it, I can always save up and get another fermi... perhaps when they release a dual card or else a full strength 512 sp card.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Hey, we're less than a month out of catching the next team. Sweet.

Also, what? I see it as we got ~500k last update.


Not the 9pm (GMT) update:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Hey, we're less than a month out of catching the next team. Sweet.

Also, what? I see it as we got ~500k last update.


It's stuck at the 3pm update. Look at your personal update


----------



## SgtHop

Well, considering it's only 3:30, I'm guessing that's right?

I dunno. Looks right to me.

EDIT with pic:


----------



## LiLChris

My Stanford page seems up to date, can it be EOC this time?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well, considering it's only 3:30, I'm guessing that's right?

I dunno. Looks right to me.


Its suppose to update at 3:00 CDT

Update: Current
07.29.10, 3pm CDT
Time Now: 3:26pm
*Next Run: 153 min*


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


My Stanford page seems up to date, can it be EOC this time?

Its suppose to update at 3:00 CDT

Update: Current
07.29.10, 3pm CDT
Time Now: 3:26pm
*Next Run: 153 min*


Yeah, looks like an EOC fail this time.
My stanford stats are right on.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, and on my screen it did update. That's what I'm getting at.


----------



## Magus2727

I dont like seeing Zeros on my EOC update....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Yeah, and on my screen it did update. That's what I'm getting at.


No, that's the last update... so to "Team Summary"; it didn't update.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Yeah, and on my screen it did update. That's what I'm getting at.


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=485073

Thats yours, so you got 0 points last update is that correct?


----------



## SgtHop

Huh. Well, I dunno. Something's weird.

I never look at those charts, just look at the stats up top, see if they look right.


----------



## LiLChris

EOC didnt update correctly, not sure exactly why though.

And last night at 12am eastern time it was Stanford, thats when they were stuck "Updating" for around 45mins.


----------



## Freakn

Hi all, glab to be up and running with a small setup, hopefully over the next few months i'll get the rest of my gear setup.

Currently CPU folding 1090T(all six @4.0), Athlon II 630(4 @3.0 untill i cool it better) and a 550BE(4 @ 3.5 also need to cool to get more) folding 24/7 plus so far just 1 GPU, a GT240 with shaders @ 1615mhz.

Should hopefully pull 500k+ a month


----------



## LiLChris

Awesome!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Hi all, glab to be up and running with a small setup, hopefully over the next few months i'll get the rest of my gear setup.

Currently CPU folding 1090T(all six @4.0), Athlon II 630(4 @3.0 untill i cool it better) and a 550BE(4 @ 3.5 also need to cool to get more) folding 24/7 plus so far just 1 GPU, a GT240 with shaders @ 1615mhz.

Should hopefully pull 500k+ a month


Thats a real good start


----------



## Freakn

I'd like to get some higher spec cards but finding it very hard to source any second hand units in australia and shipping kills too much on GPu's from the US.


----------



## LiLChris

Grrr! Server is down again for updating points.

And GPU2 client isn't receiving WUs for almost 2 hours, GPU3 is fine.
q6600 is in a long 6702 luckily, and i7 on bigadv so I am half safe for now.


----------



## Freakn

Is that for the 3am stats?

I had point go through.

Also @LiLChris, what sort of PPD are you getting from your 480?


----------



## LiLChris

Its stock so its only getting average of 14.5k.

Yea EOC updated, but Stanford wasn't receiving WUs for a few minutes.
It seems to be up and running again.

Except GPU client still can't get work almost 2 hours I think.


----------



## SgtHop

Have you tried restarting the client?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Have you tried restarting the client?

Hehe, yes.








Even restart, reinstall, change internet (have iphone & cable) still nada.

And I was going to install Boinc to help but didn't get time today, would have been perfect, going to sleep now though.


----------



## zodac

Ahh, just switch to GPU3... I have (and my GPU is at stock), and I'm happy with the PPD.


----------



## SgtHop

Oh, you're on GPU2 for it? Yeah, upgrade to GPU3.


----------



## LiLChris

Finally got something...probably only lost 1 wu out of that no biggy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ahh, just switch to GPU3... I have (and my GPU is at stock), and I'm happy with the PPD.

Yea I might do that actually.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Oh, you're on GPU2 for it? Yeah, upgrade to GPU3.

GPU2 had better PPD for older cards, guess there running out of work for them.


----------



## LiLChris

Free custom mousepad & Free shipping (if you got facebook)
http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...-mousepad.html

You can use this i just whipped up in a matter of like 1min.









Going to bed now, night guys!


----------



## PCSarge

hmmm [email protected] windows 7 gadget is nice... needs % of WU for CPU and GPU though, then i can ditch HFM till chimpeh :O

EDIT: oooh yay BIGADV unit o.o 4300 pts.... i hope my i5 can drop it today....should throw me way up in rankings...my 4ghz OC holds strong and true.... so does my 960/1400 on my radeon 5770

cpu holds between 40 and 44C on fold, gpu holds 64C steady


----------



## SgtHop

You got a -bigadv unit on an i5? I thought you needed 8 threads to get those.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You got a -bigadv unit on an i5? I thought you needed 8 threads to get those.

I was just wondering the same thing, I knew that you could get them with an X6 and a debugger. But an i5 shouldnt even be able to finish it before the deadline


----------



## SgtHop

I was going to say the same, but my fingers decided against it. It's a fairly pointless (lolpunny) endeavour to run a -bigadv on a 4 thread machine.


----------



## jck

Ugh. Last night...nightmare.
Zero update in the afternoon.
Cablemodem problems when I got home.
My new folding rig had locked up...evidently one of the unlocked cores *is* bad.
Now with the same 2 folding rigs I've run for months getting 9-16k ppd plus a dual core laptop that's runnin good, I am only getting...7k now?

The frustration is mounting.


----------



## jck

Wake up people!!!


----------



## JWellington

Zodac you better watch out








I'm coming up right behind you....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JWellington*


Zodac you better watch out








I'm coming up right behind you....


It cant stop you


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JWellington*


Zodac you better watch out








I'm coming up right behind you....


You just passed me the other day.









Ill shall be coming after Z soon.


----------



## jck

I got my new folding rig on 2 cores and the GT240 rolling again









Guess 2 cores is better than 0


----------



## JWellington

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


You just passed me the other day.









Ill shall be coming after Z soon.


Yea i was watching EOC anxiously awaiting to surpass you








I was at one point many hundreds of ranks behind you.


----------



## markt

5.5 million for me in july so far, only one day left though...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

wow.

Hopefully next month is a million month for me.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


5.5 million for me in july so far, only one day left though...


1.37 mil for me a new high.


----------



## Freakn

How many processors are you folding with markt?


----------



## JWellington

Word; that is a very high amount of Points.


----------



## PCSarge

hmmm may have been a big unit but not a big adv.... keep getting units worth 3200-4k pts, i5 is eating them away on 3 cores, using the 4th for my gpu client









am eating away at the rankings
in 1 day i went from rank 1305 to 1293
....for those of you who are ahead of me...im coming for you... ill creep up like the shark on jaws....

as for my folding rigs... one is my old duo core intel machine
E7400 CPU under an H50 stable at 4GHZ
GeForce 9600 GSO standard clocks

and my new main rig with my i5 @ 4GHZ stable under an H50
and a Radeon 5770 XXX @ 1000/1400 clocks stable


----------



## TheBlademaster01

lol, I'm #666 on the team's list

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=509909


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My powersupply is ordered. All I need now is a CPU cooler and a copy of Windows.


----------



## markt

Muahahahaha


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Muahahahaha




















D:

Buick is going to buy a few more i7's once he sees this. >.>

Got 300K this month, which is 3 x my previous personal high.


----------



## zodac

Imma go PM Buick to warn him; I wanna see a PPD war.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

This alright to keep a AMD Athlon 64 3500+ cool?
https://www.pricelover.com/product/A..._AM2_/AK-866/#


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
This alright to keep a AMD Athlon 64 3500+ cool?
https://www.pricelover.com/product/A..._AM2_/AK-866/#

Looks like its the stock cooler....


----------



## jck

Any of you guys ever have the FAH windows SMP client crash your CPU for no reason?

My new rig, the GPU folds like a champ. PC Boots and the CPU and memory pass the Nvidia Tune stress test. But when I load the CPU SMP folding, it locks up within 10 mins.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Any of you guys ever have the FAH windows SMP client crash your CPU for no reason?

My new rig, the GPU folds like a champ. PC Boots and the CPU and memory pass the Nvidia Tune stress test. But when I load the CPU SMP folding, it locks up within 10 mins.


CPU OC is probably unstable.

Just because it passes a stress test, doesn't mean it's stable enough for Folding.

Try downlocking, or upping the vcore, and then give it another shot.


----------



## PCSarge

lol unstable OC.... it may be getting too hot.....you may have a certain unit that locks it up, there are many reasons


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


CPU OC is probably unstable.

Just because it passes a stress test, doesn't mean it's stable enough for Folding.

Try downlocking, or upping the vcore, and then give it another shot.


Well, it's a 550BE x2. I have it at stock voltages. Not OCed. It's on an MSI NF750-G55 Mobo BIOS v1.3 (latest), and using OCZ Flex II 1600+ DDR3 2x2GB memory.

The only concern is that it's a C2 CPU, and I know the IMCs had issues with using 2 banks, rather than occupying 2 slots in 1 bank. Kinda worried that might be the issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


lol unstable OC.... it may be getting too hot.....you may have a certain unit that locks it up, there are many reasons


Well, the idle temp on the CPU is 27C. Well below the low end. And, it has a good HSF on it (ZeroTherm 92mm) which has the rating to handle it well.

I might try and put the RAM from the other AM3 rig I'm finishing in it so that it's in slots 1 and 2 and see if that fixes the issue. If not, I might have a bad CPU. if so...i might just buy a 1055 and put on the mobo since the 1.3 Bios says it will utilize them.

Thanks for the input. anymore would be appreciated.


----------



## markt

I turned off 6 cards for the duration of the afternoon, too hot. 98f with almost 100% humidity. Tomorrow will be the same, unfortunately.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I turned off 6 cards for the duration of the afternoon, too hot. 98f with almost 100% humidity. Tomorrow will be the same, unfortunately.


That must be a pain... Our temps are a lot better, ~20c outside, so about 22c inside








And if I'm playing nfs Most Wanted(my favorite NFS) I still get 12kppd on the cpu with 7 cores, and 6kppd on the gpu


----------



## Magus2727

I need to set up camp up in the Timpanogos caves, just hiked up there today, its a nice 45* in side the caves year around... only problem would be the National Park, 1.5 Mile hike with 1,000 feet if elevation change and providing power and internet connection.... I need to bury my house under 400 feet of dirt!!! thats the solution!


----------



## 455buick

"I need to bury my house under 400 feet of dirt!!! thats the solution!"
Magnus2727

That is too funny!!









I'm sorry to hear about everybody's heat problem...









But I do have 8 rigs in my basement... Does that meet the requirement of "under dirt"??

Take care and Fold on!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I turned off 6 cards for the duration of the afternoon, too hot. 98f with almost 100% humidity. Tomorrow will be the same, unfortunately.


That really sucks Mark!!








I was really hoping you'd be passing me sooner, rather than later!!









Keep it going.... We need a leader like you!







:


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
That really sucks Mark!!








I was really hoping you'd be passing me sooner, rather than later!!









Keep it going.... We need a leader like you!







:

You are a true sportsman buick! And the only person I'll ever feel bad about passing up, no offense anyone...
You know those cards didn't stay off long, I think 3 hours. It did help though.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

With any luck I'll see my first 150k day today. I'm digging bigadv already, too bad the 2684's are a ~12k PPD decrease for me as compared to the 2685's.

Edit: Looks like I'll fall a bit short. Stupid 450's totally screwing my PPD up today.


----------



## Cacophony

stupid 2684 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i NEED 2685.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Free custom mousepad & Free shipping (if you got facebook)
http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...-mousepad.html

You can use this i just whipped up in a matter of like 1min.









Going to bed now, night guys!









Ordered myself one of these.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cacophony* 
stupid 2684 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i NEED 2685.

You'll get over it, lol.

You back yet for reals, Zodac?


----------



## zodac

Been back for a few days now.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, you've been mighty quiet, so I was hoping you were still gone.

c:


----------



## zodac

Quiet? *Quiet?!







*


----------



## SgtHop

I've only seen like two or three posts.

Granted, I didn't read the four or so pages that went by while I was at work, but you're usually still carrying on when I get home, lol.


----------



## zodac

Oh, yeah, I haven't been in _this_ thread too much...

I'm annoying people in other places though.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I really don't pay attention to other places, lol.

I'd probably have like 500 rep though, if I did.

And I'd also probably be an editor, or at least being considered for the position.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Yeah, I really don't pay attention to other places, lol.

I'd probably have like 500 rep though, if I did.

And I'd also probably be an editor, or at least being considered for the position.

You need to stop being so lazy then. Staff section is an awesome place.


----------



## SgtHop

So I've heard. You just always beat me to the punch when someone has a folding problem, so even when I'm not feeling lazy, I never get to words.


----------



## zodac

Should have taken advantage of the time I was away.


----------



## SgtHop

I was feeling lazy, lol. I didn't do **** those two weeks.

Except strip the hell out of a screw on one of my GX2s. That pissed me off and led me to do even less.


----------



## artoliza

OCN made - 2,000,000,000 points. Congratulations to all participants. Champagne for all!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artoliza* 
OCN made - 2,000,000,000 points. Congratulations to all participants. Champagne for all!!!
















awesome







!!







keep up the good work


----------



## SgtHop

Damn son. That is many points.


----------



## zodac

Whooo... we has 2billion!


----------



## [CyGnus]

hurray for OCN FOLDERS!!!


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ordered myself one of these.









I need one thats 5760 x 1080 for the 3 monitors. Use some display fusion to span it.
*I shrunk it so it would upload*


----------



## SgtHop

It be a mousepad, Mark.

Also, hueg.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
It be a mousepad, Mark.

Also, hueg.

Oops.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Whooo... we has 2billion!


























Wow, that makes my 450k contribution seem so small. Well, actually it is with all of those 68k big adv WU's. But it took my GPU's a pretty long time


----------



## SgtHop

Every little bit counts.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artoliza* 
OCN made - 2,000,000,000 points. Congratulations to all participants. Champagne for all!!!
















Bah happen while i was sleeping, been looking at that for a while.

Woot OCN!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ordered myself one of these.









When I get home I'll try to make more *simple* mousepad designs with folding icons.
If I am nice maybe ill make a thread with a bunch of them, lets see.









Never checked out the arts section of the forum till now, pretty neat stuff there.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Bah happen while i was sleeping, been looking at that for a while.

Woot OCN!









When I get home I'll try to make more *simple* mousepad designs with folding icons.
If I am nice maybe ill make a thread with a bunch of them, lets see.









Never checked out the arts section of the forum till now, pretty neat stuff there.


No background for me though? I have an led mousepad already.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:

No background for me though? I have an led mousepad already.
A background for 3 monitors...no cause im jealous i only have 1 monitor!









By the way the mousepad deal is over, it was up until today didnt notice. I was going to order a few more using my friends facebook accounts lol.


----------



## zodac

Just cleared my PMs for the first time:



















Feels odd.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol Z, thats a lot pm's...


----------



## zodac

Still not enough... must ask for an increase next time I'm close to 10k.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yep, deleting them is a bad idea...








Always funny to read pm conversations again


----------



## zodac

I exported them all, so I've got them just in case. Besides, now I can have _new_ funny conversations too.









Just need Aqua to get back. I miss her.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I exported them all, so I've got them just in case. Besides, now I can have _new_ funny conversations too.









Just need Aqua to get back. I miss her.









You can also make a second account and talk with yourselve, pretty funny


----------



## zodac

While I am _that_ fun... multiple accounts aren't allowed.









_*sigh*_


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
While I am _that_ fun... multiple accounts aren't allowed.









_*sigh*_

Ask your mom to make one...xD


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Ask your mom to make one...xD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












Yep, I know, thats what you get if you are work is kinda boring, at least at this moment...


----------



## Baldy

In other news...

My GTS 250 is here!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


In other news...

My GTS 250 is here!


















get it folding quick!!!!


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 







get it folding quick!!!!










Not just yet. Need to finish this final WU on my 8800GTX before powering off and making the switch.


----------



## jck

My GTS250 comes in this evening...supposedly. I'll trust UPS to get it there on time when I see the status that says "DELIVERED - FRT DOOR" lol

On the other hand, I still haven't got to test why that new box isn't working right. I think that 550BE might have got popped when I built the other rig and it had a faulty Asus Mobo that Newegg replaced.

Wonder if I can get Asus to buy me a new x6 AM3 CPU?







like that will ever happen...

Ahhhhhhhh...I have spent too much time on computers lately. I need to go diving or something and get out of an office chair once in a while.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


My GTS250 comes in this evening...supposedly. I'll trust UPS to get it there on time when I see the status that says "DELIVERED - FRT DOOR" lol

On the other hand, I still haven't got to test why that new box isn't working right. I think that 550BE might have got popped when I built the other rig and it had a faulty Asus Mobo that Newegg replaced.

Wonder if I can get Asus to buy me a new x6 AM3 CPU?







like that will ever happen...

Ahhhhhhhh...I have spent too much time on computers lately. I need to go diving or something and get out of an office chair once in a while.










Ha, had a funny experiance with UPS on Friday, I was expecting a HD, 8:30 rolled around and thought well I am not getting it today, Odd, so I looked on line and it said delivered to back dor 17:32. Both me and my wife were home at 5:30.... and we are at an apartment we dont have a back door. I went and looked at the portch and it was by the door there. He must have jumped over the railing and put it nect to the door (or he tossed it.. which I would not put it past him) at 5:30 when my wife was as the desk that faces the window to the porch that would have been right infront of him...

UPS sucks on their time updates. I had a package lost once by them (still is lost) and they scaned it on to the truck but they dont know where it went from there... Called them up to get insurance on it and I had a few choice words with them (i would think its kind of hard to loose a 24" square box that weighs 80 lbs) and they said they dont always track boxes at certain points.

there is no way that the UPS guy droped that box off at 5:30, we have a dog that would have gone crazy, he should have knocked first, and we had a clear view of our proch with the blinds open.

It had to of been dropped off before 3:00 (before either me or my wife get home) and even then the UPS guy did not leave a sticker on the door saying left at alt door...

O well OT rant about UPS....

wish Newegg had there free shipping with FedEx...

Best of luck on that 250!!!


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


My GTS250 comes in this evening...supposedly. I'll trust UPS to get it there on time when I see the status that says "DELIVERED - FRT DOOR" lol

On the other hand, I still haven't got to test why that new box isn't working right. I think that 550BE might have got popped when I built the other rig and it had a faulty Asus Mobo that Newegg replaced.

Wonder if I can get Asus to buy me a new x6 AM3 CPU?







like that will ever happen...

Ahhhhhhhh...I have spent too much time on computers lately. I need to go diving or something and get out of an office chair once in a while.











Good luck with the card! You'll love it, since I'm really loving mine right now. At 50% fan speed, it is folding completely inaudible under the noise of my other case fans. Bumped the shaders upped to 1944MHz. Pulling between 6-7K PPD on average.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Good luck with the card! You'll love it, since I'm really loving mine right now. At 50% fan speed, it is folding completely inaudible under the noise of my other case fans. Bumped the shaders upped to 1944MHz. Pulling between 6-7K PPD on average.










Holy Huge Shader Bump Batman


----------



## SgtHop

It's only about 100MHz. Stock is 1836 on the shaders if memory serves.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


It's only about 100MHz. Stock is 1836 on the shaders if memory serves.


Yea it should be, my 9800gtx+ which is basically a gts 250 is that.

I can get it to 1950 shaders easily folding, but its stock for now while i work up the gtx 480.

Its an easy 5.5k-6.5k ppd, love this card for physx/folding.
And yes it makes a difference in physx by 2-3fps even with my gtx 480.


----------



## SgtHop

I was 2100 plus on mine before RivaTuner decided it didn't want to work anymore.

Also, woo! 10 million points!


----------



## jck

I won't OC it. I'm really not a fan anymore of sitting for 4 hours at night trying to max the OC hell out of stuff anymore.

Since I have a house I have to do things like...paint...and...fix doors...and...

well...anyways...it's not as easy as apartment living. But at least I don't have an upstairs neighbor anymore making noise til 3am.

I just hope swapping memory gets that 1st new folding rig I built working right. Soon as I get all the boxes fully functional and tested and some folding time, I'm gonna sell most all my folding gear.

I gotta drop my debts as close to 0 as possible, in case I do a move to another state soon.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I was 2100 plus on mine before RivaTuner decided it didn't want to work anymore.

Also, woo! 10 million points!


*BIG* congratz man.


----------



## SgtHop

Thank ye, thank ye.

You don't need a max OC, it's just good to get some extra performance out of it.


----------



## jck

Gratz on the 10M. I'm just 7.8M behind ya! lol

Yeah true on the OC, but I can just plop it in and load the driver and load FAH CPU and GPU and let em fly and see if it runs okay.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Grats on the 10 million. It's a great accomplishment.


----------



## markt

Yes indeed 10 mil! congrats man









Got 2 rma psu's back, sent in my cm 850w got a 1000w w/ 4 6 pin 2 8's. +12v rails 18,18,28,28,18 and 18. Anybody need one?...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Just noticed I'm in the top 25 overall for OCN.


----------



## LiLChris

Mine isn't as big as others but yay I finally hit 750k points in one month.
Well, 730k but internet was down for 1.5 days.









Lets see if I can get myself to get 1mil this month.

Need 250k more for 2mil woot!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Just noticed I'm in the top 25 overall for OCN.









Nice!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

lol, just thought I would share that I am folding on my new 9800GX1. Only half the card seems to be working... but at least it folds









Little scared to OC since the side that is not responding is the side responsible for controlling the fan...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


lol, just thought I would share that I am folding on my new 9800GX1. Only half the card seems to be working... but at least it folds









Little scared to OC since the side that is not responding is the side responsible for controlling the fan...


nvidia control panel>disable multi gpu. EDIT; GX1?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
nvidia control panel>disable multi gpu. EDIT; GX1?

This, I assume the GX1 was because he could only get half of the beast working


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outofbalanceox*


this,* i assume the gx1 was because he could only get half of the beast working*


+1


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


+1


Zodac, hows that 9800 GT holding up? is it still chugging along, with a massive underclock? or did you put it out of its misery?


----------



## zodac

It's at stock, and it's hanging on. Probably Folding 20/7 at the moment.

You know, a normal 9800GT would have died by now, but this one's a true Folder; it just won't give up.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's at stock, and it's hanging on. Probably Folding 20/7 at the moment.

You know, a normal 9800GT would have died by now, but this one's a true Folder; it just won't give up.










If it were folding 24/7 it probably would die.... Although my baked GX2 is still hanging on after 2.5 months of 24/7


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


nvidia control panel>disable multi gpu. EDIT; GX1?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


This, I assume the GX1 was because he could only get half of the beast working


yep. Half the card seems to be dead. So instead of a GX2, it is only a GX1








Windows does not even recognize it. I had to massively underclock it just to keep the temps down since I cant change the fan speed.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


yep. Half the card seems to be dead. So instead of a GX2, it is only a GX1








Windows does not even recognize it. I had to massively underclock it just to keep the temps down since I cant change the fan speed.



Well, at least it's folding. Should be pumping 6K PPD~ or so on 1 core?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


yep. Half the card seems to be dead. So instead of a GX2, it is only a GX1








Windows does not even recognize it. I had to massively underclock it just to keep the temps down since I cant change the fan speed.


does it show up in device manager as 2 9800 GX2's? if so you just need a driver sweep and to reinstall the drivers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Well, at least it's folding. Should be pumping 6K PPD~ or so on 1 core?


that would be true if it were overclocked and getting only 353's, however with a massive underclock i foresee 3-4k


----------



## k4m1k4z3

The primary display side was artifacting real bad.
It is sad... I just got the card yesterday, put it in, installing drivers, and then suddenly artifacts.

I think it is going to the oven today.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


The primary display side was artifacting real bad.
It is sad... I just got the card yesterday, put it in, installing drivers, and then suddenly artifacts.

I think it is going to the oven today.


It worked for me hopefully it works for you, 10 minutes at 350 with aluminum foil balls as risers then let it cool for 20 minutes before reassembly. Good luck


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


The primary display side was artifacting real bad.
It is sad... I just got the card yesterday, put it in, installing drivers, and then suddenly artifacts.

I think it is going to the oven today.


We want video.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Ha, had a funny experiance with UPS on Friday, I was expecting a HD, 8:30 rolled around and thought well I am not getting it today, Odd, so I looked on line and it said delivered to back dor 17:32. Both me and my wife were home at 5:30.... and we are at an apartment we dont have a back door. I went and looked at the portch and it was by the door there. He must have jumped over the railing and put it nect to the door (or he tossed it.. which I would not put it past him) at 5:30 when my wife was as the desk that faces the window to the porch that would have been right infront of him...

UPS sucks on their time updates. I had a package lost once by them (still is lost) and they scaned it on to the truck but they dont know where it went from there... Called them up to get insurance on it and I had a few choice words with them (i would think its kind of hard to loose a 24" square box that weighs 80 lbs) and they said they dont always track boxes at certain points.

there is no way that the UPS guy droped that box off at 5:30, we have a dog that would have gone crazy, he should have knocked first, and we had a clear view of our proch with the blinds open.

It had to of been dropped off before 3:00 (before either me or my wife get home) and even then the UPS guy did not leave a sticker on the door saying left at alt door...

O well OT rant about UPS....

wish Newegg had there free shipping with FedEx...

Best of luck on that 250!!!


Guess what, Magus?

Got 2 boxes...the one with my new Wii Fit Plus box? Crushed by UPS.

Seems we have the same crap driver...or closely related/trained.


----------



## jck

So...anyone else get two 0-point updates the past two reporting periods?

I think I should go program for Stanford.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


So...anyone else get two 0-point updates the past two reporting periods?

I think I should go program for Stanford.










Nu-uh.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Oh heck Yeahs!

yet another baking success story... I now have a working (and folding) GX2.


----------



## zodac

Who would have though baking would be useful, right?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Who would have though baking would be useful, right?










hey, it is useful for making cookies, pies, and cakes too


----------



## zodac

*Cookies!*


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


We want video.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Oh heck Yeahs!

yet another baking success story... I now have a working (and folding) GX2.



So no video or even pics?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

All I have is a cell phone that takes still pics. Sorry to disappoint. I was too anxious to get it baked and folding to document the process.









plenty of people have already done this.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


All I have is a cell phone that takes still pics. Sorry to disappoint. I was too anxious to get it baked and folding to document the process.









plenty of people have already done this.


But still...not even 1 pic?









Still, great to get that beast up and folding 100%. Have you OC'd it yet? What kind of PPD are you pulling with it?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I am still slowly bumping the OC....

Right now I am getting around 5,100 per core on the 450pt units.
I will probably stop there for now. One core is @ 80Âº (fan is @ 100%, like I run all my GPUs)


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


I am still slowly bumping the OC....

Right now I am getting around 5,100 per core on the 450pt units.
I will probably stop there for now. One core is @ 80Âº (fan is @ 100%, like I run all my GPUs)


Reapply TIM for the win!


----------



## zodac

Hey, anyone know where archer's been lately? Haven't spoekn to him since I got back, and I know he's around.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


I am still slowly bumping the OC....

Right now I am getting around 5,100 per core on the 450pt units.
I will probably stop there for now. One core is @ 80Âº (fan is @ 100%, like I run all my GPUs)


what are your shaders at? EDIT:my cores hit 84C on auto and are still kickin. glad to hear the baking worked though

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, anyone know where archer's been lately? Haven't spoekn to him since I got back, and I know he's around. 


nope, he prolly quit OCN cuz you were gone....


----------



## zodac

Nah, he's been online... just avoiding me...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, he's been online... just avoiding me...


thats also feasible, I would avoid you too, if it were possible


----------



## zodac

Yeah... shame he knows my tricks.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... shame he knows my tricks.


well the audio, ATI, and OT forums are easy places to hide from you...

too bad I have become an nVidia guy thanks to folding, cant stand to hear about how great FLAC is, and think our OT is annoying


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


what are your shaders at? EDIT:my cores hit 84C on auto and are still kickin. glad to hear the baking worked though


The shaders are at 1782. 
I get errors on the first core with them set the next step up (this is the half the card I baked)
I might try setting the other half a bit higher.

I dont understand why, with my dual GPU cards, gpu 0 is the second core and gpu 1 is the first (when compared to afterburner and gpu-z)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


The shaders are at 1782. 
I get errors on the first core with them set the next step up (this is the half the card I baked)
I might try setting the other half a bit higher.

I dont understand why, with my dual GPU cards, gpu 0 is the second core and gpu 1 is the first (when compared to afterburner and gpu-z)


Its because the PCI bridge, HDMI port and 8 pin power are on the second card, its silly really. I only have my shaders at 1728, they can go one higher but I like to be a little conservative since they were baked


----------



## spice003

hey i was wondering is there a GPU3 console client out, cause i dont really like the systray client.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, there is. One sec...

*EDIT:* Here you are:
http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.F..._Vista-631.zip


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, there is. One sec...

*EDIT:* Here you are:
http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.F..._Vista-631.zip


bad link...


----------



## spice003

link dont work


----------



## zodac

Woops. I'll fix it.


----------



## zodac

http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.F..._Vista-631.zip


----------



## spice003

thanx for the link, is there a special way you gotta set it up for my 460, because i got 2 8800gs using gpu2 and i dont want them to use gpu3 client.

edit: never mind got it figured out, had to set -gpu 0 flag

thanx again for the link zodac.


----------



## LiLChris

Chances are you 8800 wont be able to use the GPU3.
Or is that just for the 2xx/9800gtx+ cards?

Well if your 460 if your main card I would have that with flag *-gpu 0*
Then the other 8800s with *-gpu 1* & *-gpu 2*

With the correct machine IDs, its better that way for future changes to keep your main card with *-gpu 0*


----------



## LiLChris

Yay! Finally I see Z

















Ccoming for you in a few hours. 
6-7 more days till 2mil woot!


----------



## spice003

no they are 8800GS
i have it set like this: gpu3-460 with -gpu 0, gpu2- 2x8800GS with -gpu 1/2 for the second one.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I dont see Z yet, though I'm closing in. We are on the same page now








Z=220 B=262, only 42 remaining


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
no they are 8800GS
i have it set like this: gpu3-460 with -gpu 0, gpu2- 2x8800GS with -gpu 1/2 for the second one.

I just said that...

Anyways glad its working.


----------



## michaeljr1186

i srsly don't know why i wasted my time doing wu 2684. what a waste of my cpu's time.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
i srsly don't know why i wasted my time doing wu 2684. what a waste of my cpu's time.

how come? did you not complete it in time for the bonus?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
i srsly don't know why i wasted my time doing wu 2684. what a waste of my cpu's time.

It wasn't a waste for Stanford's research.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I don't like the 2684's but I still get 1-2k over the regular SMP WU's with it. When you get 2685's you'll see a considerable difference. It's about a 12k difference for me.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I don't like the 2684's but I still get 1-2k over the regular SMP WU's with it. When you get 2685's you'll see a considerable difference. It's about a 12k difference for me.

I wish...

SMP 15k & Bigadv 2684 18k
Havent got a 2685 so maybe 20k ppd.

GPUs cutting its potential down.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm only running a 9600GSO on that rig so it's not cutting into the CPU resources at all. And as long as I have open slots in other boards it'll only run that card for that reason. You may almost have better luck running smp 7 on it and isolating the cards to the 8th core since you have 3 GPU's running.


----------



## SgtHop

Even with three GPUs running on my main rig, I still get a good 28k on 85s. Course, with a Fermi, it might be a completely different deal. I don't know how well they work with the CPU.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Even with three GPUs running on my main rig, I still get a good 28k on 85s. Course, with a Fermi, it might be a completely different deal. I don't know how well they work with the CPU.

28k ppd with a gtx 470/480 is highly doubtful.

When it was just my 9800gtx+ my i7 was doing great, I think 18-20k on average.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

GTX 480 will take nearly half of a core/thread for each client. I think the lower end GPU use a little less than that. That will really cut into your SMP ppd.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Even with three GPUs running on my main rig, I still get a good 28k on 85s. Course, with a Fermi, it might be a completely different deal. I don't know how well they work with the CPU.

What's your Xeon clocked at? Even with only one low end GPU I'm not getting even close to 28k on the 2684's. I hit ~33k on 2685's though.


----------



## SgtHop

4GHz. Getting 35-36 minutes a frame.

That's on the 2685s, not the 2684s though. 2684s get about 47 minutes per frame.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Your Xeon is a lot better chip than my 930 then. I'm at 4011Mhz and not seeing frame times anywhere near that. I've considered making a stripped down version of Win 7 to cut out a lot of fat but it seems more work than it's worth.


----------



## SgtHop

Actually, it's exactly the same as a 920, just with the ECC enabled. Don't know what the deal with it is, though. You should be seeing more or less the exact same performance as I, unless there's something screwy with your client or core.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Memory timings? That plays a big part in your PPD.
It could also be just one small program running that makes a bit of difference.


----------



## SgtHop

I do only run the bare minimum of programs, but my memory timings are very much stock, so I dunno. Very strange if there's that much difference in our PPD.


----------



## LiLChris

Woot 2000-1 WUs!










Almost 2mil, its so close!!!


----------



## SgtHop

Party like it's 1999.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Party like it's 1999.












Even though I was too young to party/drink. Lol


----------



## SgtHop

Same here. But it's your 1999, so you must party like it.


----------



## zodac

I'll be partying like it's 4999 soon.


----------



## Magus2727

6 Mill by end of tomorrow and almost in the top 50 folders....

Exciting!! its going to be a sad day when I need to fold back the farm... HAHAHA pun intended....


----------



## jck

You guys complain about points? Try running 3 rigs w/3 GPUs total and a dual core laptop...and not even hitting 25k total?

sheesh...only 28k for one project? That's more than I get total in a day...


----------



## Magus2727

siwtch 1 computer to an i7 920 or higher and a 480 and you will get more PPD then all your rigs... ATi will be revenged when GPU3 comes out... I hope...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


siwtch 1 computer to an i7 920 or higher and a 480 and you will get more PPD then all your rigs... ATi will be revenged when GPU3 comes out... I hope...


Me too. I got a 555BE x4 OCed at almost 4GHz w/ 2x 5850s sittin there waiting.

According to the PPD DBs, I should be getting about 5700PPD on the GT240, 7000PPD on the 9800GTX+es, and about 5-6kPPD on the 2 quads and about 3kPPD on the dual AMD, and about the same on the dual intel.

Far as I can tell, I should be putting out about 35-39kPPD...and I barely hit 20k.

I thought about getting an i7, but for the mobo, CPU, and triple channel memory alone I can build an entire AMD rig w/a GTS240.

Rather have a whole rig...maybe I'm just dumb


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, but the i7 alone would beat the AMD with a GTS 240, especially when you factor in the GPU you have to have.

Also, my 10,000th unit went by last night.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Yeah, but the i7 alone would beat the AMD with a GTS 240, especially when you factor in the GPU you have to have.

Also, my 10,000th unit went by last night.

Oh yeah. Definitely could. I guess if I was going to setup a real farm (systems made of mobo, CPU, RAM, HD, GPU and wifi...i.e.- no case, DVD, etc.), I would do that.

But, I figure whole systems are easier to liquidate and I might need to sell off my systems soon if I relocate.


----------



## SgtHop

I'd think it easier to part out, at least if you did it on here.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'd think it easier to part out, at least if you did it on here.


Yeah, probably...and if I had 35 Rep.

Of course, I don't want to have a bunch of empty cases I can't sell either. I know I could sell low mileage MSI and Asus mobos, 240 and 250 GPUs, DDR3, etc etc. Just things like cases and keyboards take the most space and I don't wanna have to box em up and take them.

Ah well. If all else fails, I'll use eBay or some other site and just do a "lot" of items and bunch it all together and give a bulk price and set a minimum I'll take for it all...that will pay for the moving truck and the deposit on the new place to live.


----------



## Magus2727

Well in the next few years, I am wanting to build a home network and will want things like keyboards, mice, cases for my build... so I would be interested in that... I am looking for a case similar to the ANTEC 900/902 or CM Scout.... for my reserrection build...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Well in the next few years, I am wanting to build a home network and will want things like keyboards, mice, cases for my build... so I would be interested in that... I am looking for a case similar to the ANTEC 900/902 or CM Scout.... for my reserrection build...


Yeah. I just know the HDs, Mobos, CPUs, etc., go a lot faster. Plus, new mice and kbs are so cheap now.

One of the rigs i'll be selling is in a HAF 922 case. Only problem is one day i opened the front door and some of the white paint rubbed off on the black case. Otherwise, that rig right now has all of...1 hour run time? Enough to load XP Pro X64 lol

I gotta get that thing up with the GTS250 and the 802.11b wireless card in it. I had a Draft-n card laying around, but I wanna keep that for myself lol


----------



## LiLChris

So today in a few hours I shall be leaving my house till sunday, might pass by my house once or twice.
So folding will be limited









No internet in my house for the last month due to certain reasons, and I only have it by tethering my iPhone.
So won't be able to upload/download WUs.

Those 2 million will get delayed a few days, suppose to be here august 10.
I did start a bigadv yesterday so atleast i'll have that going. Going to try my hardest to pass by just to upload and recieve another SMP wu. Problem is I have no idea when it will finish.

Unless I turn off my GPUs for an hour to get the new TPF/ETA...cause the bigadv will be finishing way faster with both clients off. Grr lets see how I figure this out.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
So today in a few hours I shall be leaving my house till sunday, might pass by my house once or twice.
So folding will be limited









No internet in my house for the last month due to certain reasons, and I only have it by tethering my iPhone.
So won't be able to upload/download WUs.

Just leave your iphone hooked up, and get a little junky pay as you go phone.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Just leave your iphone hooked up, and get a little junky pay as you go phone.









Leave my iPhone, not in a million years....ok maybe 1 year cause I might have a droid if AT&T grabs one i like. Lol

Don't have money for a pay as you go phone, if not I would have money for internet at my house.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Leave my iPhone, not in a million years....ok maybe 1 year cause I might have a droid if AT&T grabs one i like. Lol

Don't have money for a pay as you go phone, if not I would have money for internet at my house.









Silly iPhone.... get a Andrioid type phone and root it and stick Linux on it...









Do you have a old phone laying around? buy a $5.00 prepaid card, have a phone bam! if you know of a paid card deal that workd on the TDMA (Verizon) type network I have 4-5 phones laying around I could ship you... but that gets in to time and cost if you dont have it....


----------



## LiLChris

Don't like any of the droid phones for at&t if not I would switch, I didn't get the iPhone 4 hoping something comes my way. Looking doubtful right now, I am kinda picky.

I need my phone with me, I use it constantly for too many things.
My rzr v3xx would make me pull my hairs by the time I enter my car and cant connect it to my radio. Lol

Both phones can tether though, if only I can find a "pay as you go" sim card that has internet....


----------



## Magus2727

Do you have a open PCI slot? Do you have a actual phone line? Get a 56K or 33.6K modem and get Netzero... do they still do free dial-up???


----------



## LiLChris

Its only a few days not folding, ill be fine.








All that seems like too much of a hassle. Lol

Havent had a phone line in 5+ years...don't need it, don't actually know anyone with one anymore. Do you know how long it will take to upload/download a bigadv on 56k? Lmao


----------



## michaeljr1186

I just got project 2682.....is it good?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I might quit folding on the cpu if I keep getting those stupid 670x units....
If I get a 60xx unit it gets 14.5kppd, and with the 670x it gets only 8-9k.
So that is 18-19k total with 670x and gpu, and 24.5kppd with other units on the cpu and the gpu.
Thats 5.5-6.5k difference for only a different unit








I prefer having an other solid 460 or maybe 480 than killing my cpu for nothing....
(and I wont go for bigadv cause most of the time I stop the cpu for an hour if a unit is done, just to do some other stuff on it.)


----------



## zodac

That's an a3 -bigadv... I thought it was only P2684/2685?

*EDIT:* Just checked, there are 4 a3 -bigadv WUs, P2682 & P2684-6. Anyone get any of the new ones yet?


----------



## markt

I haven't, hope they're better than 2684.


----------



## Magus2727

After getting my PPD spike a few weeks back for all my 6701's I am happy, got a 250K update after Stanford changed there dead line date...


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's an a3 -bigadv... I thought it was only P2684/2685?

*EDIT:* Just checked, there are 4 a3 -bigadv WUs, P2682 & P2684-6. Anyone get any of the new ones yet?

i just picked up a new 2686 unit and its getting 20k ppd with two gpu3 clients running


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Hmm I'll have to see what I get once I dump my 2684 in a couple of hours. Hoping it's not some craptastic 20k one again. I've only had the 2684/85's so far so if I get one of the others I'll post back with TPF's as I get them.


----------



## Magus2727

quesrton on random ness... say a single core CPU was to get a big adv. how long do you think it would take to complete it? you have what 20-30 min TPF on a 8 for a 8 thread system assume = 7 cores so it would take 7 times longer? 2.5 to 3 days for Big Adv, so 21 days to do 1 WU? hummm... I am glad we moved up from single core CPU's...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
quesrton on random ness... say a single core CPU was to get a big adv. how long do you think it would take to complete it? you have what 20-30 min TPF on a 8 for a 8 thread system assume = 7 cores so it would take 7 times longer? 2.5 to 3 days for Big Adv, so 21 days to do 1 WU? hummm... I am glad we moved up from single core CPU's...

Someone needs to do this.


----------



## Magus2727

Wouldent you be able to down load the WU on an i7 and then transfer the whole folding folder to another machine (or even limit the use of that now to 1 core) and see how long? my guess is it would be like 2-3 hours for TPF.

I dont know why someone would want to... it would get NO points if Stanford would even let you finish.... I have started clients up and it says that it was past the dead line and just pulled a new WU.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, that would work. Or just download the -bigadv WU and disable 7 threads... again, someone needs to do this.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Isn't there the option of ignoring deadlines in the config? I can't remember off the top of my head but it seemed like that was an option.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Project 2682 is pretty awesome! !!!

24855.15 PPD....total with bonus = 68092.76 points!

my tpf = 39.27

i7 cpu is only @ 3.5ghz so it's not too bad.

wayyyy better than 2684, god i hate that project


----------



## jck

I just don't get it...i fold on 2 quad core AMDs, 1 AMD dual, 1 Intel dual, and 3 GPUs...and i can barely touch 20k....

1 i7 gets 68k ppd?

something doesn't make sense here....but...oh well...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The bigadv WU's have a big k-factor on top of a high base value. For example, I get 20-21k on a 2684 and upwards of almost 33k on a 2685. I believe the reasoning behind this was for users folding on server hardware with 8 or more physical cores but since i7's report 8 cores to the work servers they are able to pull them down.


----------



## jck

crazy...and...i'll just leave it at that...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So back to the 2682, finished a couple percent so far and I'm seeing a little under 32 minutes TPF for a shade over 34k PPD and about 2 days and 4 hours or so to complete at 4.0

I read on foldingforum.org that some people had some problems with the same RCG I'm running so I'll have to keep an eye on it for a little bit. Looks promising though.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I just don't get it...i fold on 2 quad core AMDs, 1 AMD dual, 1 Intel dual, and 3 GPUs...and i can barely touch 20k....

1 i7 gets 68k ppd?

something doesn't make sense here....but...oh well...


i7 -bigadv gets anywhere from 17-30K ppd. 68k is the total points you will get after a couple days of folding a -bigadv unit


----------



## michaeljr1186

rud3boy is making points like crazy.

what are you using to fold?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

He has a 980X and a few 480's as I recall. A monster PPD setup in reality.

Edit: Nevermind just looked at his sig rig and it's only showing one 480, but still a very capable PPD rig nonetheless.


----------



## michaeljr1186

60K 24hr avg....is beast.


----------



## DullBoi

The newish 2686 projects are quite nice with a TPF 32mins:08secs and a 33.8K PPD avg. woopie


----------



## jck

So I have to tell you all...guess what Zodac made me do?










Just kidding. Z helped me get all educated on how to get that thing setup...

Z...should I give ya a big kiss?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

not here, you'll make a few others jealous I guess...


----------



## zodac




----------



## jck

Poor Zodac. What are you going to do when I come to Dublin?

Oh wait. Probably call the Garda lol


----------



## DullBoi

kissing zodac erm. .


----------



## DullBoi

almost top 300 yar.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

my goodness, I'm out...xD
Getting a bit too much now!









Almost top 250








And close to 3k posts, darn I'm a spammer....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
my goodness, I'm out...xD
Getting a bit too much now!

Sometimes _I'd_ like to get out... but I'm trapped here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

How does that feel to be locked inside Repo's basement?


----------



## DullBoi

2686 units are best







final. 34K ppd is beast


----------



## DullBoi

zodac trapped by all the kisses?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
How does that feel to be locked inside Repo's basement?

Pretty much as you'd imagine actually.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

So it can be heaven or hell... At least its pink and rusty in his basement...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
So it can be heaven or hell... At least its pink and rusty in there...











Remember Bastiaan... people in this thread don't know what I get up to in repo's worklogs... that comment could be _horribly_ miscontrued.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

haha, that'll only make us laugh more


















(fixed it a bit, was a bit too much...







)


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Remember Bastiaan... people in this thread don't know what I get up to in repo's worklogs... that comment could be _horribly_ miscontrued.










People in this thread also don't know...well, we'll keep them out of the know about that...









How many Cokes do I owe you now, Z? hehe


----------



## markt

As good as the new bigadv's are, they're still like watching grass grow. But the ppd are good, got me a 2682.


----------



## SgtHop

I think I have a couple rolling. It's a good thing.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I think I have a couple rolling. It's a good thing.


Dang a couple, I think I've only gotten 1








But I do have a 2684 that just hit 23.5k, each 1% gets more PPD. Bonus also increases









Gladely trade for the 35k ones


----------



## LiLChris

Yay im back, able to upload my WUs and download some new ones.

Almost 2 days full no updates.








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510282

Hopefully my internet gets connected again soon, depending on my iphone is a pain.


----------



## zodac

0 days really hurt, don't they?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


0 days really hurt, don't they?


They do, but not enough for me to leave my iPhone and get a pay as you go phone like suggested. Lol

Uploading a bigadv and 3 GPU and 1 A3 just now. 
So today wont be 0.

Edit- 100k till 2mil woot!


----------



## markt

*Number one by monday*


----------



## zodac

Counting down the hours, eh?


----------



## Almogavar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


*Number one by monday*


Congratulations! W00t**3


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Counting down the hours, eh?










Yes







Like mort said, I've been chasing him for years.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Almogavar*


Congratulations! W00t**3


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome markt!








Keep the points coming









Its getting a bit harder for me now.
The gaps are getting bigger between members, so the next to overtake has 30k more points, taking more than a day to pass him.
It was more fun around #2000, overtaking 50 guys a day...


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I'm 2 days out of my next pass, lol. That's 140,000 points. You get used to it.


----------



## michaeljr1186

i just want to break 100


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


*Number one by monday*


Wow! Nice and grat!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


i just want to break 100


Yea that's what I want to do. 
It's getting harder to rank up after 1mil.

Btw left my house again low points today, grr. 
Atleast during the foldathon I'll home...I hope.


----------



## paulharrison123

WOOOHOOO, broke 1500 overnight







- not in most of your guys leagues, but it only took me a few days


----------



## zodac

Whooo! 1-0 to United so far.


----------



## zodac

HFM Guide has been updated, and now explains what everything _actually_ means.









Post #2 and #3:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...hfm-guide.html

Let me know if I made a mistake, or should add something.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Looks good Z









Quick question, I changed the ID's at "Edit> Preferences> Web Settings" to my own ID's, but after a restart from hfm I still see 50mil total points etc, any idea what's wrong?
(I'm sure I have the right id's etc, they all work with the test option.)


----------



## zodac

Try Web> Force Refresh EOC User Stats.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Try Web> Force Refresh EOC User Stats.









That never works for me, I usually end up having to reinstall.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
That never works for me, I usually end up having to reinstall.

It worked for me, when restarting didn't work...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

It works for me








Everything is like it should be now








Thanks again Z...









Btw, bigadv just started, lets see what it'll give me!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Btw, bigadv just started, lets see what it'll give me!

Which one did you get?

Just wondering, cause I should be heading home soon to start the client.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, you really want P2682 or 2686.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I got a 2682









Still waiting for the first % to come in, I wanna see points!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

My goodness, I know bigadv gives a bit more points, but 25kppd over 14/10kppd








So the system jumps from 24/20kppd to 35kppd, dang...









I guess I need a drink now...


----------



## LiLChris

Lol yea bigadvs are nice if you get the right ones.

Hopefully they keep adding more good ones, 4 isn't much of a selection but its a nice progression.


----------



## SgtHop

With these new units, I've returned to 86k on EOC. I actually have a chance of catching AvgWhiteGuy now...finally. I don't like being passed.


----------



## zodac

Where's everyone gone lately?

I mean, I know mmx+ is away with little/no internet access, so fair enough... but Aqua... jarble... archer...

*THIS PLACE IS TOO QUIET!*

/noise


----------



## SgtHop

I'm talking. God woman, always so needy.

Also, #4 producer.


----------



## zodac

Excuse me for wanting to have a conversation.


----------



## PCCstudent

Where is your Aqua lady Zodac? you two seemed like best buddies, I kind of enjoyed reading the "banter".


----------



## SgtHop

Then have a conversation. I'm here to talk. For now, anyways.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Where is your Aqua lady Zodac? you two seemed like best buddies, I kind of enjoyed reading the "banter".

I don't know.









She went inactive while I was away... I think she's away herself, but I would have expected her to say something by now...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Then have a conversation. I'm here to talk. For now, anyways.

You can't just _force_ a conversation!


----------



## SgtHop

Psh.

Also, could you PM me the link to the focus group forum, I had to format my computer and lost it, lol.


----------



## KillerBeaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You can't just _force_ a conversation!









of course you can... women have conversations w/ themselves all the time (cause we're never listening







)


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz* 
of course you can... women have conversations w/ themselves all the time (cause we're never listening







)

This man speaks the truth.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Psh.

Also, could you PM me the link to the focus group forum, I had to format my computer and lost it, lol.

Head into the main [email protected] forum, and it's one of the subforums; hard to miss really.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz* 
of course you can... women have conversations w/ themselves all the time (cause we're never listening







)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
This man speaks the truth.

Well then... what use are you guys?


----------



## KillerBeaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well then... what use are you guys?

heavy lifting?


----------



## SgtHop

It depends really on what you wimmenz are talking about. I mean, if you're talking about feelings or other girly things, we tune it out, but if you're talking about food, beer or sex, we're all ears.

Also, thanks, lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz* 
heavy lifting?

Perhaps... though I rarely need to lift heavy things...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
It depends really on what you wimmenz are talking about. I mean, if you're talking about feelings or other girly things, we tune it out, but if you're talking about food, beer or sex, we're all ears.

Uhuh... yeah... so... still useless.


----------



## mmx+

Are the P670Xs still around?

I brought my C2D online this morning and got a P6012.

I _may_ (not likely) be able to bring a trio of stock-clocked i7 860s online within the next couple days. I'm staying with some relatives and they weren't completely opposed to my question of folding on their computers. If they don't care, ~25k PPD more would be nice


----------



## zodac

Yeah, they are... but we have new -bigadv WUs (P2682/2685/2686) which give awesome PPD.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, they are... but we have new -bigadv WUs (P2682/2685/2686) which give awesome PPD.









OK, cool.

What sort of PPD could I expect for one of those on an i7 860 @ 3.8ghz? Might time it to do one for a Foldathon


----------



## zodac

Seeing 34k at 4Ghz, so 30k should be doable.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Seeing 34k at 4Ghz, so 30k should be doable.


























I must try these out









If I get one, 50k+ shouldn't be hard for 24/7 folding (which won't be happening unfortunately)
I'm hoping to be at ~10k from the Q6600 rig, ~10k from the PhII X4 955 rig, ~5k from various duals, and then whatever I can get from my i7 rig. I'm thinking of sinking some of my money from my job this summer into a GTX460 for the PhII or C2Q rig, so that should be nice


----------



## PCCstudent

Zodac, here in the States when you return from vacation it is not always guarranteed you will have a job, there you went on vacation and you simply have "misplaced" your internet friends.

Zodac, thinking of you being of a gender that is opposite to what I initally was led to belive is a bit disturbing, hard too accept.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Zodac, here in the States when you return from vacation it is not always guarranteed you will have a job, there you went on vacation and you simply have "misplaced" your internet friends.

Or they got out while I was away...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
Zodac, thinking of you being of a gender that is opposite to what I initally was led to belive is a bit disturbing, hard too accept.

Ahh.. assumptions.


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I have some second hand trash talking from Zodac. I wanted to Rep+ Zodac but cant figure out how. Zodac said to post here and tell you all what was said in the message and I quote "they wont be able to figure out how to do it" so is there anyone out there that can prove Zodac wrong and tell me how to REP+ a moderator/Editor?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So I have some second hand trash talking from Zodac. I wanted to Rep+ Zodac but cant figure out how. Zodac said to post here and tell you all what was said in the message and I quote "they wont be able to figure out how to do it" so is there anyone out there that can prove Zodac wrong and tell me how to REP+ a moderator/Editor?

http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=

Add the number from the end of the "permalink" link to that link, and you'll get it. IE http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=10280425


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=

Add the number from the end of the "permalink" link to that link, and you'll get it. IE http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=10280425

Spoilsport.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Spoilsport.


As Editor-to-be, it's my job to inform


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
As Editor-to-be, it's my job to inform









So people know how to rep you when you become editor?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


So people know how to rep you when you become editor?




















Oh no









I honestly don't care about rep now that I have enough for an OCed account


----------



## zodac

Ha, Editor's get free OC'd accounts.

But it's the 10k inbox that really matters.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


As Editor-to-be, it's my job to inform










And you're Folding Editor... that wasn't Folding related; it was just in the Folding section.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ha, *Editor's get free OC'd accounts.*

But it's the 10k inbox that really matters.



















Don't have to wait until October








Don't care so much about the 10k inbox, 2k _should_ be plenty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And you're Folding Editor... that wasn't Folding related; it was just in the Folding section.


I will do my best to answer all questions in the Folding section


----------



## zodac

Ha... I wiped my entire inbox, what, 6 days ago (posted a pic here somewhere)?

670 now... 100+ PMs a day.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ha... I wiped my entire inbox, what, 6 days ago (posted a pic here somewhere)?

670 now... 100+ PMs a day.










Damn









I got ~50 a couple days, but normally under 10. So even 2k is probably plenty (although 750 isn't)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I got ~50 a couple days, but normally under 10.


Oh God... I can't remember when I used to get 10 PMs a day... 10 an hour is more likely now.


----------



## PCCstudent

I am inspired, my new 275 accepts 1559 for over 9.5k ppd, makes me want to roll out the i7 for the Foldathon but I will have to run with a Megahalems as the waterblock is not here yet (probably because I have not ordered it yet) Do you guys see a substancial difference in a HFM ppd and a Fahmon ppd report? I do


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Finally hit the 11 million mark today then boot stomped it promptly with a 75k bigadv drop. Ahh gotta love those new 2682's. And I finally managed to get Magus off my threat list.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=

Add the number from the end of the "permalink" link to that link, and you'll get it. IE http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=10280425


Thank you for doing in one short message what Zodac wouldn't do in 30 or so PM's









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ha... I wiped my entire inbox, what, 6 days ago (posted a pic here somewhere)?

670 now... 100+ PMs a day.










And as for your 100+ PM's a day that will slow down now that I got the answer to my million dollar question ( Make sure to see Zodac for payment mmx+ since Z is in charge of paying the Million dollars to whom ever answered the question







). See Z now was that really that hard to tell me? Could have saved me hours of frustration and saved you hours of laughing at me. So for you Z you get a huge







FTL


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh God... I can't remember when I used to get 10 PMs a day... 10 an hour is more likely now.










I wonder how that could happen...









And I'm at ~500 pm's, cleaned it a month ago or so. Funny thing is that I send more pm's than I get, I seem to make silly mistakes and send a fixed pm right after. There should be a way to edit your pm...xD


----------



## LiLChris

Eww 2 days of 0, its her fault.








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=510282

Finally home after a week, shame now I can't even use my PC cause the foldathon.

Must find internet for my casa!


----------



## michaeljr1186

two project 2682 in a row W00t!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryahn

My mac is coming for you all

Code:


Code:


 Project : 6051
 Core    : Unknown
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 481

 -- iMac --

 Min. Time / Frame : 1mn 35s  - 4374.57 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 32mn 27s  - 213.45 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


My mac is coming for you all

Code:


Code:


 Project : 6051
 Core    : Unknown
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 481

 -- iMac --

 Min. Time / Frame : 1mn 35s  - 4374.57 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 32mn 27s  - 213.45 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame



lol omg 4k points......

too bad i just made 80K points yesterday


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


lol omg 4k points......

too bad i just made 80K points yesterday


I know right, gotta have a little humor.

But ya, that is a first for me to reach that much on this mac. I am lucky to get above 2200 PPD


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


I know right, gotta have a little humor.

But ya, that is a first for me to reach that much on this mac. I am lucky to get above 2200 PPD


that's cool that you could put the mac to work too lol


----------



## Ryahn

Its all good in the neighborhood. Once I go to basic training in FT Leonardwood, MO. This mac will put out more PPD, maybe around 500 to 1200 more when it will never be touched.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


Its all good in the neighborhood. Once I go to basic training in FT Leonardwood, MO. This mac will put out more PPD, maybe around 500 to 1200 more when it will never be touched.


i'm sure if you get an nvidia gpu you will see a huge bump, but i don't know how mac friendly it would be though. well good luck with the BT.


----------



## KillerBeaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


Its all good in the neighborhood. Once I go to basic training in FT Leonardwood, MO. This mac will put out more PPD, maybe around 500 to 1200 more when it will never be touched.


that's some crazy ppd







and Ft Leonardwood is a pretty nice place imo... good luck w/ BT, what are you gonna do, or i should say what do you want to do?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Finally hit the 11 million mark today then boot stomped it promptly with a 75k bigadv drop. Ahh gotta love those new 2682's. And I finally managed to get Magus off my threat list.










I was on vacation... and my farm shut down on me (or the add min are now rebooting the computers more often) and kicked me off... I have not had time to get things back up and running...


----------



## markt

That stinks,...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


I know right, gotta have a little humor.

But ya, that is a first for me to reach that much on this mac. I am lucky to get above 2200 PPD


Well that's not really bad for that setup, my 2.4ghz C2D is right at 2k PPD if it's not being used









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I was on vacation... and my farm shut down on me (or the add min are now rebooting the computers more often) and kicked me off... I have not had time to get things back up and running...


So have you been able to get it up an folding again?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So have you been able to get it up an folding again?


Partial... funny how I started writing this and them my computer crashed...

I have 5 clients running -smp 4 and then I am finishing my other clients WU's using the -oneunit flag since school will be starting up late next week. I will have them folding for the fold-a-thon but then it will be scaled back...

school computers need to be used for school.... I got my 6 Mill... this just means I will need to fire up my machine again.

I am getting a 9600GSO card today and will get that running when I get home.
that should add 2-3 K to "my" points.


----------



## mmx+

So for this Foldathon you're going to do what you did for the last one, but after that it's fewer machines just running 4 threads?


----------



## Magus2727

I am not sure... we will see how long they leave these clients up and running... I am taking it 1 step at a time...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I am not sure... we will see how long they leave these clients up and running... I am taking it 1 step at a time...


Sounds good. Even if they decided tomorrow no more folding, I'd still be happy with what you have managed, a free 5mil+ is awesome.

I guess it's better to run fewer so that they don't decide to stop letting you run them


----------



## Magus2727

yea before i was on track to hit 1 mill but end of november... I think I killed that trend... Lets just see if I can stay in the top 50 (or 100) with my current stuff... I am planning on some GPU upgrades, but that wont be for a few months...


----------



## markt




----------



## zodac

Oh my god....

*PARTY TIME!*


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Huge congrats markt! That's simply amazing. You're a huge inspiration to all of us striving to put up those numbers.


----------



## zodac

Thread.


----------



## mmx+

I am thoroughly impressed! That's a _ton_ of points and contribution to [email protected]


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Really awesome Markt!!







Keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## SgtHop

Hot damn. That is all.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
670 now... 100+ PMs a day.









1/4 of them are from me


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
1/4 of them are from me









Damn









Any particular suggestions on what GTX460 I should get? I like the MSI Cyclone, but external exhaust would be really nice


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 


















You realize that you fold more in a day than I do in a week?









lol...gratz. I have the feeling I'll never get there, but who knows.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
1/4 of them are from me









And yet, no PMs from you today, and I _still_ got 100+.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
You realize that you fold more in a day than I do in a week?









lol...gratz. I have the feeling I'll never get there, but who knows.









In a good week I can do more than that, but not recently








My current goal is a quarter-million week


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I dont set goals, I just let it fold away.
Would love to hit 2 mil soon, though I wont get there faster with setting goals...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I dont set goals, I just let it fold away.
Would love to hit 2 mil soon, though I wont get there faster with setting goals...









I like goals because then I can justify new purchases to help meet them


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lol, but I'm trying to save some money, and I wont hit the money goals if I want to hit the folding goals...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Lol, but I'm trying to save some money, and I wont hit the money goals if I want to hit the folding goals...









Well I have a job for the first time, so I have some money to burn


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well I have a job for the first time, so I have some money to burn









Lets not get in trouble with our parents now.









Your PPD has gone down alot, what do you have in mind? Just wondering.


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well I have a job for the first time, so I have some money to burn









I think you need a new GFX card


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
My current goal is a quarter-million week









Thats pretty high goal with your average of like 40k a week.
Might want to lower it to like 100k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
I think you need a new GFX card









He cant if it wastes more electricity.


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Thats pretty high goal with your average of like 40k a week.
Might want to lower it to like 100k

He cant if it wastes more electricity.









If his parent pay the bills who cares! LOLOL..

Check your Pm's BTW


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
If his parent pay the bills who cares! LOLOL..

Check your Pm's BTW

Oh my bad, and yea they care actually.
Thats why he barely folds now - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515430

Those points i think are from other rigs from his friends houses.

I am trying to put my friends unused rig to use, but I have been lazy.
His only will get me like 2k PPD but thats 60k a month!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Oh my bad, and yea they care actually.
Thats why he barely folds now - http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=515430

Those points i think are from other rigs from his friends houses.

I am trying to put my friends unused rig to use, but I have been lazy.
His only will get me like 2k PPD but thats 60k a month!









He can have his laptop folding and he has 1-2 rigs at work that fold, but the major of his points come form a friend of his that has a few of his cards. the parents say no more folding because of the heat but wont let him use his money to help pay... yet they dont seam to have a problem with him buying equipment and then giving it to other people to use... I dont quite see the logic in that but parents know best....


----------



## LiLChris

My last place I was in the electricity was included...best thing ever.
Now I am seeing how much it is to fold with A/C on, lets just say i dont blame his parents.

Can't wait for summer to be over, well i need one more weekend so i can go to the Bimini in the boat but then I want winter!

Though Florida winter is like last week of Dec,Jan,Feb and its over.


----------



## Magus2727

I am ready for winter... Utah sees a little longer of a winter then that







October - March


----------



## LiLChris

If were lucky we get Oct & Nov, its rare and probably a few days that are cold.

The lowes't ive seen in the past 5 years that I remember was last year around 30F...That was Jan 10th when I woke up to work at 6am.
I think everyone in Miami was going crazy, wish I had my rig at the time.

Only had my q6600 and it was not folding.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I am ready for winter... Utah sees a little longer of a winter then that







October - March

It's pretty much a constant winter here... with some good days.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Lets not get in trouble with our parents now.









Your PPD has gone down alot, what do you have in mind? Just wondering.

Well first to get the Q6600 rig folding on all of the parts, and then get the X4 955 up. Between those two that should be another ~12-15k. And then I can fold part-time on the sig rig, so that's more








And I'm planning on a new GPU (GTX260 is getting long in the tooth)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 
I think you need a new GFX card









GTX460

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Thats pretty high goal with your average of like 40k a week.
Might want to lower it to like 100k

He cant if it wastes more electricity.









Well I'm currently at ~10k PPD, Max is going to be folding again starting the 22nd, and then I'll probably be at 30-35k








And I can get new parts, but they can't fold 24/7


----------



## LiLChris

Oh ok cool mmx+, dont rush anything and get there slowly rather than getting in trouble and no folding.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's pretty much a constant winter here... with some good days.









Where the heck do you live anyways?

I cant deal with constant winter, i barely survive Miami's winter when ever that comes around.

Though I do like wearing sweaters/jackets, its a change from the usual.
Which reminds me I should check Pacsun for any leftover sales on them before winter so i can get another one for cheap.


----------



## Magus2727

I wish I lived in a location that had a max of 50 - 60 Deg weather. 65 is perfict inside temp for me, my wife on the other hand (which this si good for folding) likes the 75 Deg temp range...


----------



## LiLChris

Well my room I keep at 68-71, outside its usually 90+.

I like sleeping in 65-67 but can't do so while folding without breaking this AC box they installed in my apartment. Lol


----------



## egerds

I hit 2 million yesterday







and am in 205th


----------



## LiLChris

I need to find me a job that has some good servers and "stress test" it for the company.


----------



## michaeljr1186

I need more ppd!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egerds* 
A co-work is going to do some stress testing of a new server and hes going to use my credentials, not sure what the system is but 64gb ram and 64 threads

That's awesome!

My dad is getting a new server with 4 hex-core Xeons (HT) that he said I _might_ be able to fold on for a few days. The Linuxforge SMP Bonus calculator estimated a bit over 100k PPD with standard SMP


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Welll, its time to hold a funeral.... MY GX2 has finally kicked the bucket. After being revived by the oven, she folded 24/7 for 2.5 months with a 228 MHz shader bump. She passed after artifacting for mere seconds and freezing the entire PC. Attempts to revive her were made with underclocking and the oven, to no avail....

It is a sad day in southern michigan. But she would have wanted me to move on.


----------



## mmx+

Sorry to hear that. GX2s are great cards









What are you planning on replacing it with?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
It is a sad day in southern michigan. But she would have wanted me to move on.

I see... GPUs can be female, but Folding Editors cannot.


----------



## Magus2727

Just got my 9600 GSO, its up and running... not folding yet, but will be by tonight...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Just got my 9600 GSO, its up and running... not folding yet, but will be by tonight...

Nice cards GSOs are









I've had 2, they did ~4k PPD each


----------



## michaeljr1186

dropkickninja..............you are my twin.

we are neck and neck. we have an i7 with gtx 260sli.

same case, same keyboard, same mom.


----------



## louze001

Powering on the rest of the rigs tonight to get ready for the foldathon! Ill be trying to make my way to the #1 top producer


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Powering on the rest of the rigs tonight to get ready for the foldathon! Ill be trying to make my way to the #1 top producer









Good luck with that








What are you going to be running?


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Good luck with that








What are you going to be running?

Well im going to run my sig rig 24/7 which is good for a 60k ppd boost. Just received another gtx 460 from evga step-up so im going to put that to work. And another secret weapon that im going to assemble tonight


----------



## mmx+

Nice








I'm hoping to have something quite nice for the September Foldathon--hoping for 50k+ PPD then (a lot for me)


----------



## spice003

can some tell me why i only got 611 points but it shows 4 WUs








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454510


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
can some tell me why i only got 611 points but it shows 4 WUs








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454510

did you enter in your passkey???


----------



## spice003

do you need to for gpu3?
i have to cards folding, just trying to get everything ready for the foldathon


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
can some tell me why i only got 611 points but it shows 4 WUs








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=454510

No passkey needed. Sounds like you have one completed unit and 3 failed ones probably due to an unstable oc on the gtx 460


----------



## spice003

ok just checked the log both of my cards say machine id 2, how do you change that.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
ok just checked the log both of my cards say machine id 2, how do you change that.

right click on the [email protected] gpu icon in the bottem right of screen in task bar. Click configure then in the advanced tab you can change the machine id #


----------



## spice003

i use console clients, but i got it figured out. do you think thats why it shows up like that, cause both of the cards were machined id 2?


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, if they're both running the same ID, it does strange things.


----------



## jck

Well, get this...I get this error in my thing when I check HFM.NET and look at the GPU log:
---------------------------------------
[16:18:33] - Digital signature verified
[16:18:33]
[16:18:33] Project: 5785 (Run 4, Clone 43, Gen 274)
[16:18:33]
[16:18:35] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[16:18:35] Entering M.D.
[16:18:41] Tpr hash work/wudata_06.tpr: xxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxx
[16:18:41]
[16:18:41] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[16:18:41]
[16:18:41] Working on Gromacs Runs One Microsecond At Cannonball Speeds
[16:18:44] Client config found, loading data.
[16:18:44] Starting GUI Server
[16:22:53] Completed 1%
[16:27:04] Completed 2%
[16:31:13] Completed 3%
[16:34:42] Completed 4%
[16:34:43] mdrun_gpu returned
[16:34:43] NANs detected on GPU
[16:34:43]
[16:34:43] [email protected] Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[16:34:46] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[16:34:46] Sending work to server
[16:34:46] Project: 5785 (Run 4, Clone 43, Gen 274)
[16:34:46] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_06.dat
[16:34:46] - Error: Could not read unit 06 file. Removing from queue.
[16:34:46] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
[21:15:06] + Working...
[03:15:06] + Working...
--------------------------------------

Any ideas? the GPU has never had an issue before, and it's not overclocked at all.

Thanks...


----------



## SgtHop

It's just being uncooperative. You might have a bad unit. How many times has it done it? Just the one unit, or on all of them?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
It's just being uncooperative. You might have a bad unit. How many times has it done it? Just the one unit, or on all of them?

Went back in the cached log....previously, the GPU has completed the following projects successfully:
6600
10503
5781
6606
6601
6604
6600
5767
5770
5770
5771
5766
5771
....

So, it has been working fine...so I guess it's just one bad unit. Just don't want to wait 24 hours...gonna go drop and restart the GPU folding.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, delete your unit and restart the client. No reason to wait.


----------



## LiLChris

EUE means your OC is unstable most of the time.









Never let that thing pause for 24 hours, thats crazy talk! Lol


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I see... GPUs can be female, but Folding Editors cannot.









Exactly, my car and boat are females too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Sorry to hear that. GX2s are great cards









What are you planning on replacing it with?

Prolly stick with the 260/8800 combo for a while, I have to pay for school and bulldozer and the girlfriend would probably like some jewelry for the anniversary. After that Imma grab bulldozer and maybe the dual gf104 card if it ever comes out or a pair of Galaxy 460's


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
EUE means your OC is unstable most of the time.









Never let that thing pause for 24 hours, thats crazy talk! Lol

That thing is stock...XFX 9800GTX+...and the temp meter says the temp in the case is 28C/83F so the card should be nice and cool. I reset it and it got a 6602 and is grinding away perfectly happily now.

Lol...and if I'd have known sooner it was paused, I would have done it faster...no reason to let that sucker sit there idle burning electric.

Although, I added a laptop to the farm, so I wonder how much higher the power bill will be this month...and then, I gotta try and get the new quad + 250GTS online next. Wonder if my power bill will hit $400 next month? lol

(PS- if so, I might take all my dual cores back offline...just so I don't go broke...







)


----------



## Freakn

Just went and RMA'd my GT240 and picked up a GTS250.

Just installed and running it in before I give it a good overclock.

Hopefully It'll give me a slight performance gain over the GT240


----------



## Dead!

Jesus H christ every second I'm on the homepage this is in the recent discussions...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If you can't beat us, join us? Get it on the goodness that is the folding section I say.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Souns like a good ad whiteguy









Yay, top 250


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dead!* 
Jesus H christ every second I'm on the homepage this is in the recent discussions...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
If you can't beat us, join us? Get it on the goodness that is the folding section I say.

This.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Nice cards GSOs are









I've had 2, they did ~4k PPD each









What did you set your clocks to? this is the first time doing anything with Nvidia cards. so not sure about the hole difference about the shader clock, vs core clock...


----------



## zodac

The OC software will allow you to unlink the two... just OC shaders as much as possible (drop Core too, if it gets you a better shader OC).

However, shaders don't go up in 1MHz increments; they go up in 'straps'. There's a good guide on it here.


----------



## Magus2727

Looks like I will have some reading when I get to work

So if i drop the Core clock lower but increase the shadder clock it will fold faster? hummm... this will be a different experience in OC


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
What did you set your clocks to? this is the first time doing anything with Nvidia cards. so not sure about the hole difference about the shader clock, vs core clock...

Don't remember TBH, I just unlinked the core/shader and put the shader as high as it would go without crashing


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Set the shaders as high as they are stable, and then push the core up a little at a time. It does seem like a boost in core speed helps the folding a little bit.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Set the shaders as high as they are stable, and then push the core up a little at a time. It does seem like a boost in core speed helps the folding a little bit.

After that do the same with memory. Memory speed affect PPD more than one would think


----------



## zodac

Memory clocks used to have an effect, but it was mainly with the 1888pt WUs... with the newer ones any PPD gain is negligible.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Memory clocks used to have an effect, but it was mainly with the 1888pt WUs... with the newer ones any PPD gain is negligible.

the 400PPD gain I see in 353pt WU's on my GTS is far from negligible at ~10%


----------



## mmx+

Well the C2D has a P6701 now








I guess no more points from it until Friday


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well the C2D has a P6701 now








I guess no more points from it until Friday

I cried when my laptop did that the last time, Imma set up the SMP client on it tonight and hopefully I get a decent WU that will dump thursday


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
the 400PPD gain I see in 353pt WU's on my GTS is far from negligible at ~10%

I tried (back when my 9800 was in it's prime) to put shaders to stock and OC the memory... I saw increases of 50-100 PPD. That was it. And you could get that gain by just not using your GPU as much.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
After that do the same with memory. Memory speed affect PPD more than one would think

well I may play with that later... but I have 1536Mb of DDR2 memory on a 9600 GSO... thus far the max memory used by the cad has only been 400 Mb... so I have plenty of memory buffer available..


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well the C2D has a P6701 now








I guess no more points from it until Friday

hah, I would be running SMP on my p4 if it wasn't for those units.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I tried (back when my 9800 was in it's prime) to put shaders to stock and OC the memory... I saw increases of 50-100 PPD. That was it. And you could get that gain by just not using your GPU as much.

I OC my memory last and thats how I got the gain.
I saw no significant change from just a memory OC.
But the most my gpu ever does is display HFM and the least if ever does is display a background, not much difference in usage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
well I may play with that later... but I have 1536Mb of DDR2 memory on a 9600 GSO... thus far the max memory used by the cad has only been 400 Mb... so I have plenty of memory buffer available..

its not about how much is available its about how fast you can access it


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I cried when my laptop did that the last time, Imma set up the SMP client on it tonight and hopefully I get a decent WU that will dump thursday

I've just gotten used to it, I've had times where it has nothing but P670xs for over a week









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I tried (back when my 9800 was in it's prime) to put shaders to stock and OC the memory... I saw increases of 50-100 PPD. That was it. And you could get that gain by just not using your GPU as much.

Same here


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I've just gotten used to it, I've had times where it has nothing but P670xs for over a week









that only happened to me right when the 6701's were released and again when the 6702/6703's were released


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
that only happened to me right when the 6701's were released and again when the 6702/6703's were released

It's had a pair of 6012s, but now my luck sours








Oh well.

Kinda sad that with a P6701 on the C2D it gets less points in 2.5 days than the i7 gets in 6 hours on a 6012


----------



## Magus2727

its the story of my life... I dont think I have gotten a non 670X for the last month... well perhaps 1 or two....


----------



## zodac

P6015 on my Pent D.

kthnxbai


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
its the story of my life... I dont think I have gotten a non 670X for the last month... well perhaps 1 or two....

Well at least you have a farm of i7s to fold them, my C2D doesn't do so well with them. Very close to the preferred deadline depending on what I'm doing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
P6015 on my Pent D.

kthnxbai

For what, 600 PPD? I can get that much in an _hour_ on the i7


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
P6015 on my Pent D.

kthnxbai

and it take you how many days to finish that?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
For what, 600 PPD? I can get that much in an _hour_ on the i7









530PPD at the mo... just showing my special connection with Stanford. They know what I like.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
and it take you how many days to finish that?

2 and a bit... I didn't mention it for me PPD though.

I'm saying that username: zodac doesn't get P6701.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
2 and a bit... I didn't mention it for me PPD though.

I'm saying that username: zodac doesn't get P6701.









Im sure youve gotten one before and your Pent D cried when it didnt get a 2 minute folding break for a week


----------



## zodac

Nope... never got a P670x on my Pent D... got a 6702 on my E8400 once, but that was it.


----------



## mmx+

I'd still keep my i7 and C2D, thanks









I may be swapping the 9600GT for an 8800GT, in which case I'd have a GTX260, GTS250, and 8800GT folding in the GPU department. And a GTX465


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nope... never got a P670x on my Pent D... got a 6702 on my E8400 once, but that was it.

Lucky. All I had for about three weeks was 670x projects on my E8400.


----------



## Freakn

I've got my GTS250 up and running with 1836 shaders and pulling a steady 5500ppd on a 450pt WU.

Slight upgrade from 4600-4800ppd on the GT240 I rma'd (also straight in and straight out with a credit) today.

5400 points approx from 3600.

Still early days with my little farm


----------



## mmx+

Nice card









Maybe try GPU3, mine pulls a consistent 5700-6000 with 1836 shaders on GPU3


----------



## Freakn

i want to let it run for a few days to get a good feel on ppd across some different wu's before I change the settings any more.

It's sitting around 65 deg C so far, I'm thinking a reseat my assist the temps until my GPU blocks turn up, well doubt they will, feels like I've been scamed.


----------



## mmx+

Well good luck with the card








I sure like my GTS250


----------



## DullBoi

top 300 yay!!!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Windows XP is my new friend









I have my GTX 295 folding on both cores.
I hope I can duplicate the success when I put the card into my other machine, because I dont feel like running XP on my primary rig. Plus the cap squeal on the 2nd GPU is terrible.


----------



## zodac




----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DullBoi* 
top 300 yay!!!









Nice









I'm going to come for you, let me get all my rigs on and it won't take too long


----------



## LiLChris

So has everyone heard...Z has a sister!









And she has an OCN account!


----------



## zodac

You don't discuss these things _in the Folding section._


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You don't discuss these things _in the Folding section._

This thread is about folding.









Fine...lets try to convince Z's sister to fold for us!


----------



## zodac

She's got a terrible dual core laptop with an ATi GPU... Folded on it during the CC.

GPU Folding isn't worth it, because the laptop lags like hell. And SMP isn't an option (not on 24/7), so Unicore would be the only choice there.

Might try and convince her to do that at least though.


----------



## SgtHop

I didn't think you could fold on ATi's mobile chips. I know it doesn't work on mine.


----------



## KillerBeaz

i guess i'll ask what everyone is thinking, is she hot?

and on-topic how big of a ppd increase would i see oc'ing from 3.77ghz to 4+ghz?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Might try and convince her to do that at least though.









Cool!









Oh in other news, friend of mine is going to help me get my q6600 on a real mobo not a dam HP locked bios and will be OCing it for once.

Thanks Stealth!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I didn't think you could fold on ATi's mobile chips. I know it doesn't work on mine.

Works... took way too long though, and I never actually got it to 3%, so never got a PPD reading.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz* 
i guess i'll ask what everyone is thinking, is she hot?

The door's that way.

_*points*_


----------



## SgtHop

Client says my card isn't supported. Kinda obnoxious, I want the extra points.

But, if we can't know whether or not she's hot, is she at least cute?
lolol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Client says my card isn't supported. Kinda obnoxious, I want the extra points.

What GPU?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
But, if we can't know whether or not she's hot, is she at least cute?

No.

No more questions about my sister; go do some more Folding.


----------



## LiLChris

14 hours till foldathon and also I become twice the millionaire I am now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
But, if we can't know whether or not she's hot, is she at least cute?
lolol











Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz* 
i guess i'll ask what everyone is thinking, is she hot?

Tsk tsk!


----------



## SgtHop

Mobility 4650.

And I'm trying to do more folding, just so happens to be I'm good at multitasking.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Mobility 4650.

And I'm trying to do more folding, just so happens to be I'm good at multitasking.


Odd... she has series 3200, and it worked...


----------



## LiLChris

How long does it take for a 4200 mobile to fold 1 wu? Just wondering since I am working on one.

They bought it from the back of a truck and everything is in spanish.








Now I gotta change it to english...


----------



## SgtHop

Did you have to do anything special to get it to work?


----------



## zodac

Nope; GPU2 worked right out of the box. No flags or anything.


----------



## michaeljr1186

i came home and my gpu client said "missing cufft.dll" I was like AHHHHHH.....but my researching skills paid off.

all i did was copy and paste it from the roaming app folder. so if you come home one day from work and see this, you guys know what to do.


----------



## SgtHop

That's obnoxious. I think I'd get about 1500ppd out of it, which is an amount greater than nothing, and therefore is worth it.


----------



## KillerBeaz

i've had cudart.dll is missing, but never a cufft.dll... weird


----------



## zodac

cufft.dll is GPU3.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


i came home and my gpu client said "missing cufft.dll" I was like AHHHHHH.....but my researching skills paid off.


Thats kinda weird...

Almost as weird as my dam fermi grabbing a GPU2 wu. 
Evil Stanford slowing me down. Don't they know its for there research?


----------



## KillerBeaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


cufft.dll is GPU3.


that would explain it


----------



## michaeljr1186

stanford.............arghh.

i wish MIT wrote programs for folding, it would be 100000X's better.


----------



## SgtHop

They're only limited by current computers' architectures.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz* 
i guess i'll ask what everyone is thinking, is she hot?

and on-topic how big of a ppd increase would i see oc'ing from 3.77ghz to 4+ghz?

Probably 3k more @ 4ghz.

On topic, SMP is back on the Q6600 rig, so it's at about 10k PPD ATM (need to OC it)


----------



## markt

I turned off one rig 'til cooler weather, down about 20k ppd. I'll probably turn it on sept.1st. My power bill reached a point that I can't sustain monthly.


----------



## mmx+

Sorry to hear that


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I turned off one rig 'til cooler weather, down about 20k ppd. I'll probably turn it on sept.1st. My power bill reached a point that I can't sustain monthly.


I hear you. It's supposed to hit 97 here today with 50% humidity, so I had to put my x6 outside to keep from killing the AC.


----------



## egerds

Folding Page 2 I am coming for you!!!


----------



## SgtHop

You turned off your rig for...the foldathon? Seems silly, Mark.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


I hear you. It's supposed to hit 97 here today with 50% humidity, so I had to put my x6 outside to keep from killing the AC.


I'm in MD ATM and it's getting close to 100F every day. At home in NC it's 100+ daily


----------



## SgtHop

I guess I should count myself lucky. It's only around 80 where I am.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I'm just so lucky my AC'd basement stays close to 65Âº


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I use central air and a window unit to keep my room at a nice 68. Only way I can stay in there, lol.


----------



## KillerBeaz

its 98Fw/ a heat index of 110F here... but its only 70F in the basement


----------



## SgtHop

Sucks for you, lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

its about 16c in my room. Outside ~10c, and I have the windows open


----------



## SgtHop

Lucky.


----------



## PCCstudent

k4, I get the picture of Jason Alexander in the Brad Paisly video "Online" when you say those "down in the basement" things, say it ain't so


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


k4, I get the picture of Jason Alexander in the Brad Paisly video "Online" when you say those "down in the basement" things, say it ain't so


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


its about 16c in my room. Outside ~10c, and I have the windows open










10c









Lucky


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lucky? its cold! xD
Well, I'm pretty happy with the temp drop for the i7, its at 55-65c 24/7...


----------



## mmx+

Mine folds @ 70-75c







(w/ 28c ambients). Oh well. Some winter testing will be nice


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

with the hottest weather I've had, that was about 35c ambient, the i7 didnt get higher than 72c. Though that was only for 2 days, after that it cooled down to 30c room temp, with 68c max on the i7.


----------



## SgtHop

I love cold. I'd be perfectly happy with those kind of temperatures.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I need to wear socks though, my toes are black, almost falling off...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


You turned off your rig for...the foldathon? Seems silly, Mark.


Still will pull in 130k+, and on bigadv days close to 200k +. It's not that bad.


----------



## SgtHop

Excuses, excuses.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Still will pull in 130k+, and on bigadv days close to 200k +. It's not that bad.


Very impressive. Best day I've ever had was 48k IIRC


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

my best day was over 100k, one bigadv counted twice....








Kinda funny to get that much for one unit


----------



## blade19

*sniffle*

i wish i had the money i used to think i had in college, lol.

real world + bills + folding = too expensive

miss you guys







be back soon, as soon as i make my millions!


----------



## SgtHop

I think my best day was 170k, but that was back when I had two more GX2s.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


my best day was over 100k, one bigadv counted twice....








Kinda funny to get that much for one unit










It would be cool if that happened more often









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I think my best day was 170k, but that was back when I had two more GX2s.


Nice


----------



## SgtHop

So, I guess I'll be down to a max of 140 until I get some 460s.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


So, I guess I'll be down to a max of 140 until I get some 460s.


Still a lot









Once Max gets his setup back up, I'll be at a max of about 50-55k, but I'm confident I won't get that most days.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Best day was I think 148k but that's really pushing the limits of my farm to get that. Dropped a 2685, other SMP clients had no 67xx WU's and all my GPU's were pulling 353's constantly.


----------



## mmx+

That's most impressive!


----------



## markt

Once money and cool weather allows, I'm condensing the farm to 5-6 core i7 rigs and 1-2 cards per rig. More points, less power usage.
I have ALOT of gear to sell when I do that. Most of the cards i'll sell locally. I can get triple the money around here than I can selling them on ocn+shipping.


----------



## mmx+

I'm certainly in favor of that. 5 i7s for bigadv and ~15k in GPUs per rig would be very nice








Depending on what gear you sell, I may be interested


----------



## Extreme Newbie

My best day was 215K. A couple -bigadv wu's, all gpu's working and no power outages for 24 hours is great for ppd.
Too bad that doesn't happen everyday.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
My best day was 215K. A couple -bigadv wu's, all gpu's working and no power outages for 24 hours is great for ppd.
Too bad that doesn't happen everyday.

I think mine was 299k, SO close.....


----------



## Magus2727

I think my best was a 350K day but that was because of the 250K update from the change in the 6701 WU's dead lines.... dont think that would count...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Anyone know what happened to ablearcher?

He hasnt folded in forever and I expected his quad opty rig to output mad points


----------



## zodac

I sent him a PM; no reply though.

And IIRC, his quad didn't give as much points as he would have hoped.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I sent him a PM; no reply though.

And IIRC, his quad didn't give as much points as he would have hoped.


it had 16 cores though, even if it wasnt as much as he hoped it was still some big ppd, and he coulda OC'd it a bit too


----------



## SgtHop

I don't think you can OC server boards. Don't quote me on that though.

He should send it to me though, I could put it to good use folding under my name.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I don't think you can OC server boards. Don't quote me on that though.

He should send it to me though, I could put it to good use folding under my name.


Some can, a lot of servers are actually underclocked for stability though


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I wouldn't think it a good idea to overclock your server. But, I guess if it can be done, it should.

I should price a quad Opteron server. Get some Magny Cours.


----------



## zodac

Everything should be OC'd for Folding.

_*cough*_


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Everything should be OC'd for Folding.

_*cough*_


OC that Pent D and 9800GT before you talk about how everything should be OC'd


----------



## zodac

Can't OC Pent D; stupid motherboard.
Can't OC 9800GT; will possibly blow up.

I added the *_cough* _for irony though.









In other news, apparently, P2682 has been removed due to a large increase in memory usage. It's been replaced with P26*9*2. Similar stats; just a new Project #.


----------



## SgtHop

Good to know.

Also, Newegg doesn't have any modern quad socket boards, so a dual G34 will have to do for this little experiment. Looks like it would cost me about...$1200. Woo?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can't OC Pent D; stupid motherboard.
Can't OC 9800GT; will possibly blow up.

I added the *_cough* _for irony though.









In other news, apparently, P2682 has been removed due to a large increase in memory usage. It's been replaced with P26*9*2. Similar stats; just a new Project #.


replace motherboard.... EVGA makes single slot gts250, doesnt even need its own PSU connector


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
replace motherboard.... EVGA makes single slot gts250, doesnt even need its own PSU connector

I know in years past on a old HP that things are custom enough that you cant swap things out like that... you could only really add HDD's and opticals. and perhaps memory. but if you swaped anything major it will yell at you on boot up and say it cant because its not the right hardware... so you also need a new OS... which means might as well build a new machine.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I know in years past on a old HP that things are custom enough that you cant swap things out like that... you could only really add HDD's and opticals. and perhaps memory. but if you swaped anything major it will yell at you on boot up and say it cant because its not the right hardware... so you also need a new OS... which means might as well build a new machine.

back in the 90's that was true, but these days as long as you stay on the same chipset generation you should be fine. HP, Gateway and Dell used to make proprietary parts for everything but the CPU though so that you would have t buy their parts


----------



## Magus2727

shows you the last time i ever tried to touch a manufactured PC....


----------



## MrBalll

Well, zodac, I have trying to pass you for about a month and today I will drop my first Windows bigadv and move ahead of you. But alas, it will probably only last for a few weeks.
Should also be passing jmcmtank, whoever that is.


----------



## zodac

Wait... why will it last for only a few weeks?


----------



## MrBalll

Too hot to run folding during the day and it makes my room too hot during the night. So I only fold on the GPUs a few days a week. Aside from foldathons of course.


----------



## zodac

Ahh...

Well, I gotta admit, this overtake hurts. You're not even on my threats list...


----------



## MrBalll

Yeah. I think I am producing like 200 points more a day than you. I was on your threat list while you were away though.








But then I guess when you came back you just haaaad to start folding full force again.


----------



## zodac

I did. Oh well... guess I gotta work harder to break 218.


----------



## MrBalll

Then after that gotta work hard to break into the top 100. I'm telling you, it'll happen one day.


----------



## zodac

Nah, not likely. Too many new Folders starting up with their "i7 this", and their "Fermi that", and their "dual X5650s" (yeah, that's you H3||scr3am).

If I get in the top 200, I'll be content.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
with their "i7 this", and their "Fermi that", and their "dual X5650s" (yeah, that's you H3||scr3am).

Haha. Think you'll eventually get an i7 this and fermi that?


----------



## zodac

Someday, without a doubt... gotta get some money first though.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I'll be storming up that list soon. When my CPU gets here. _Fff_.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I am working at expanding my farm a little so I can get into the top 50.
Bought a GX2 last night, a PSU today, and I would have gotten a mobo today as well, except that my account is 40 cents short







Will have to wait for Friday


----------



## egerds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ahh...

Well, I gotta admit, this overtake hurts. You're not even on my threats list...









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=486367








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486367









Not too many ppl on my threat list during this fold-a-thon









but Dang lilchris







passed me, I'm coming for you lilChris

I can hardly wait to be on page 2







, and most likely will be stuck for for a long time.









Do I need to reapply for a post bit?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah, not likely. Too many new Folders starting up with their "i7 this", and their "Fermi that", and their "dual X5650s" (yeah, that's you H3||scr3am).

If I get in the top 200, I'll be content.

I hope to make top-100 at some point.
I'm hoping I can get to be top-200 before you do









Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
I am working at expanding my farm a little so I can get into the top 50.
Bought a GX2 last night, a PSU today, and I would have gotten a mobo today as well, except that my account is 40 cents short







Will have to wait for Friday









Nice upgrades


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I hope to make top-100 at some point.
I'm hoping I can get to be top-200 before you do









Oh, you'll be top 200 before me easily... I just want to hold you off passing me until we pass CPC.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oh, you'll be top 200 before me easily... I just want to hold you off passing me until we pass CPC.









I'm hoping I'm top-200 within a month









I'd say the chances of us overtaking CPC before I overtake you is pretty big








Was really counting on far more points while I was gone


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'm hoping I'm top-200 within a month









I'd say the chances of us overtaking CPC before I overtake you is pretty big








Was really counting on far more points while I was gone









I upped my game a tad too; getting 1k more than normal, which doesn't sound like much, but is a 25% increase. Really helped over the lats week or so, so I think I reached my goal.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I upped my game a tad too; getting 1k more than normal, which doesn't sound like much, but is a 25% increase. Really helped over the lats week or so, so I think I reached my goal.









Oh?

What changed?

By Aug25, I'm hoping to be at a nice 35k+ PPD


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Oh?

What changed?

By Aug25, I'm hoping to be at a nice 35k+ PPD









Got the GTS 250 Folding more efficiently on the fam computer.

I used to have it set up so my user was always logged in, and when someone else wanted to go on, they'd switch users and log in themselves. Problem was, if someone logs in, once you finish a WU, the client EUEs. And I didn't always notice.

I fixed that though (and if I had any sense, I would have fixed it months ago), so more consistent points from the GTS 250.


----------



## mmx+

So you're just folding on the GTS250 ATM? Is the 9800GT too dead to fold? And the PentD too slow?


----------



## zodac

No, I've got the 9800GT Folding... barely.









And I got an SMP WU in on both the E8400 and the Pent D... won't get another one in for the Foldathon though...


----------



## mmx+

Oh









The C2D, Q6600, and i7 are going to dump SMP WUs tonight. The C2D won't have another one for the Foldathon, but if the C2Q gets a standard A3 it will. And the i7 will have at least 1 more regardless


----------



## SgtHop

Why doesn't your 9800 fold well, Zodac?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Why doesn't your 9800 fold well, Zodac?

Long story, and it's in this thread somewhere... basically it gets too hot if I OC it and Fold, and the fan starts crapping out... lost it twice that way so far, so I'm not risking it anymore and just Folding at stock.


----------



## SgtHop

Stock should still give you a good 5k. I don't OC my cards for folding, either.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Long story, and it's in this thread somewhere... basically it gets too hot if I OC it and Fold, and the fan starts crapping out... lost it twice that way so far, so I'm not risking it anymore and just Folding at stock.

Far better than nothing IMO. You should be able to get an aftermarket cooler pretty cheap, no? Here in the states an Accelero S1 Rev2 (great cooler) can be had for under $30


----------



## nitteo

I'm feeling noobish.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Far better than nothing IMO. You should be able to get an aftermarket cooler pretty cheap, no? Here in the states an Accelero S1 Rev2 (great cooler) can be had for under $30

Somewhere around â‚¬40 here... but I don't want to throw more money into an already obsolete rig...


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I'd just save that money and buy a new card, lol.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I'm feeling noobish.

lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Somewhere around â‚¬40 here... but I don't want to throw more money into an already obsolete rig...

Well that's about how much a used 8800GT is here








Are you actually planning a new rig any time soon?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Are you actually planning a new rig any time soon?

No plan... just need to save up some money.

And get a job, to actually get that money.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No plan... just need to save up some money.

And get a job, to actually get that money.

Jobs are nice









I quite liked my first one, and some money to burn (new GPU(s) + LCD) is nice


----------



## zodac

Yeah...


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah...

You are a female. You could always sell your body. Quick cash.

Also, got a nice 65k for my bigadv.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
You are a female. You could always sell your body. Quick cash.

I suggested this to the GF she wasnt happy.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
You are a female. You could always sell your body. Quick cash.

That doesn't go down as well with women as you'd think.


----------



## michaeljr1186

finally got my all rig back on line....i should be top 20 producer soon....arghhh i can't wait


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

That's a pretty good place to be. Hitting the top 20 on producers is a lot harder these days than it was less than a year ago. When I first started folding you only needed about 20k to maintain a spot there. It's almost double that now which is great.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Top 20 spot always stays a few points ahead of what I am capable of. I made it on the list one time.

Hopefully when my 2nd GX2 (and new mobo) shows up I can get on there more


----------



## mmx+

Best day yesterday in quite a while: 16k. Hoping to have more days like this. Should be able to hit at least that today


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Best day yesterday in quite a while: 16k. Hoping to have more days like this. Should be able to hit at least that today










Why arent you running the i7 for the foldathon?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Why arent you running the i7 for the foldathon?


I am. It came online last night. I have it folding, the C2Q, and the GTS250. However,m the C2Q and GTS250 are going offline some time this afternoon (my friend is leaving for the weekend). Might offer to pay him to leave it on








The i7 has a P6701, so it _should_ be able to finish that and get another A3 done today (_if_ it doesn't get another 670x).

The C2D is tied up until early Sunday morning with a P6701


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

that blows


----------



## mmx+

Yeah. I didn't get the i7 online until last night, so it's only done a pair of ~3.4k WUs for the Foldathon







If I had picked up another 6012 or 6014, it would have done 3, but my luck isn't that good I guess. Still, far better than the C2D can ever do I guess


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I finally got to 15 million points today


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I finally got to 15 million points today










Congrats man


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I finally got to 15 million points today











Congrats man!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I finally got to 15 million points today










Incredible!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I finally got to 15 million points today










Congrats man! That's a pretty impressive number.


----------



## zodac

Hey Mega, guess what?

I just passed you!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey Mega, guess what?

I just passed you!










you passed someone


----------



## zodac

I've been passing a few people... Punchy's up next.


----------



## Magus2727

Well bad news... Admin have requested me to no longer run the script... so no more farm... it was fun while it lasted....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've been passing a few people... Punchy's up next.










I know cuz there are like 100 inactive folders ahead of you


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Well bad news... Admin have requested me to no longer run the script... so no more farm... it was fun while it lasted....


Thats unfortunate but you did make some great numbers while it lasted. Perhaps in the future they will allow you to use it again.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Thats unfortunate but you did make some great numbers while it lasted. Perhaps in the future they will allow you to use it again.


It was a good run! and had fun... the thing is now I like seeing that many points....I dont know what I will do....

Well I am seeing if I can run it on the server...







they have a "disclaimer" on the FAQ section on Remote log in and say if you have a long running CPU intensive program they recomend running it on 1 of two servers they have. We will see what the responce is. by they locked my account... thats why I could not log in... but with the understanding that I wont run the script again, they have unlocked it.

They have occational openings in being an Admin... think I could try that as a side job and then I would have alot more access... hummm... think my 1 job is enough.

I just need GPU3 to come out so my 5770 can do more then 2.7K PPD and get two 460's or higher for my other rig and get that putting 20-30K PPD...

The Jeep is starting to have a front drive shafts issues where I think I will need to replace the U-joints so that may delay that plan...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I've been passing a few people... Punchy's up next.









I'm about to pass Tazi again









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Well bad news... Admin have requested me to no longer run the script... so no more farm... it was fun while it lasted....

Well I'm sorry to hear that. It was _extremely_ nice while it lasted


----------



## Magus2727

I likes seeing 100K PPD and no one in my threat list... i now have 5 people... and will take me 5 days to overtake the next person when before it would have been less then a day.... o well all good things must come to an end...


----------



## zodac

Sorry to hear that Magus, but you had a good run. Got to 6mil and beyond, so you got as much out of it as you could. Now you just need to build a farm to replace it.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I likes seeing 100K PPD and no one in my threat list... i now have 5 people... and will take me 5 days to overtake the next person when before it would have been less then a day.... o well all good things must come to an end...

You were the only person that ever showed up on my threats list. You need to find a way to get back on my threats list so that I have an excuse to buy more stuff.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I likes seeing 100K PPD and no one in my threat list... i now have 5 people... and will take me 5 days to overtake the next person when before it would have been less then a day.... o well all good things must come to an end...

hehe, I am going to pass you now


----------



## Magus2727

Yes I do... I may need to get the 1090T sooner, and get a Dual core for the second Rig, and get some more Video Cards. Its on the list to do...

Got the Scout Case for my other rig... that thing has some tight fits...

it was just more "cost effective" the other way, I dont have to pay anything for the equipment nor the power to the machines or the AC units. I am going to get back up there.... I have 3 empty PCI slots.... they are begging to be filled.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
You were the only person that ever showed up on my threats list. You need to find a way to get back on my threats list so that I have an excuse to buy more stuff.









Don't get comfortable, I have 5 PCI-E slots that need to be filled. I'm thinking one new GPU this weekend and maybe another one around the first of September should do me nicely. I'll have to see what Fry's has for my instant gratification.


----------



## SgtHop

Damn. You don't need to be buying anything else, AWG. How am I meant to catch you if you keep buying things to prevent me from doing so?


----------



## kiwwanna

I'm coming for *you all*









Got 2 5870's to get up and runnind and I should be well over 110kPPD








If thats not enough I'll look at more hardware, which will make my gf kill me it better be enough!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
I'm coming for *you all*









Got 2 5870's to get up and runnind and I should be well over 110kPPD








If thats not enough I'll look at more hardware, which will make my gf kill me it better be enough!

I've noticed you're not Folding on your 1055T for the Team Comp; what happened?


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I've noticed you're not Folding on your 1055T for the Team Comp; what happened?


Oh, crap. I'm very forgetfull, and busy last few week and was away last week
















I'm puttin the flag in for one unit and will add it in 3.5 hours..

My bad I meant to change that over last time before I shut it down for the week.


----------



## zodac

I don't mind... your team might be forming a mob though...


----------



## kiwwanna

"-smp 6 -oneunit"

That should shut down after the unit finnishes right?
and then I'll change the passkey over.


----------



## zodac

Yep.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Damn. You don't need to be buying anything else, AWG. How am I meant to catch you if you keep buying things to prevent me from doing so?

Buy more hardware. It's a win win situation really.

I'm really just front loading a lot of points right now because I may have to back off a little once I get out of the military. Too bad (for you) that's not until November.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I need more hardware too, I hate 2684 units already...








And 15kppd on the main rig isnt enough for me...


----------



## SgtHop

I have no money to buy more computer bits, because it's all tied up in my automobile. Automobile>folding.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Yes I do... I may need to get the 1090T sooner, and get a Dual core for the second Rig, and get some more Video Cards. Its on the list to do...

Got the Scout Case for my other rig... that thing has some tight fits...

it was just more "cost effective" the other way, I dont have to pay anything for the equipment nor the power to the machines or the AC units. I am going to get back up there.... I have 3 empty PCI slots.... they are begging to be filled.

A X6 1090T would be very nice...and some GTS250s









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Don't get comfortable, I have 5 PCI-E slots that need to be filled. I'm thinking one new GPU this weekend and maybe another one around the first of September should do me nicely. I'll have to see what Fry's has for my instant gratification.

I have 3 more spread across 3 rigs, so that's nice








I doubt that they'll all be filled any time soon, but there's the _potential_









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 








I need more hardware too, I hate 2684 units already...








And 15kppd on the main rig isnt enough for me...

Even if I get a P6701, I'm still at ~19k from my sig rig. Up to 25k on a nice P6015 or something









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I have no money to buy more computer bits, because it's all tied up in my automobile. Automobile>folding.

I guess I'm glad I have no car


----------



## SgtHop

I actually have two cars, and both of them get less than 15mpg. If I didn't have them, I'd probably have 6 GTX460s folding away in my current systems.

But, I need them, as they are my babies.


----------



## mmx+

Aha








I'm 16 and drive my mom's Prius whenever I need to go somewhere. I don't have my actual license yet, so no need for my own car


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yeah the only reason I'm hesitating to buy another card this weekend is in case I go get a new truck. I may need the extra cash for a down payment. I guess I'll see how tomorrow goes before I make any decisions.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, one's a hotrodded F-150, the other's an old 4Runner with a 22RE, which should get more than 15, but it doesn't. Both are turbo-strength fun though, so I keep them.

Also, ooh. What kinda new truck?


----------



## zodac

Guys... carforum.net is that way.


----------



## mmx+

Decent chance the X4 955 is going to come online next weekend


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Yeah, one's a hotrodded F-150, the other's an old 4Runner with a 22RE, which should get more than 15, but it doesn't. Both are turbo-strength fun though, so I keep them.

Also, ooh. What kinda new truck?


I'm thinking a new F-150. Nothing too fancy for now, I'm going to (hopefully) restoring a 71 or 72 F-100 sometime in the next few months. Well start on it anyways.


----------



## SgtHop

You should get a SVT Raptor, just for ****s and giggles.

But, specs on the F100, I love the old Ford trucks.


----------



## zodac

Wha...


----------



## SgtHop

We're talking about cars, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## zodac

Damn right I wouldn't... now the get hell out of my section, with your axels, and turbos, and your oil changes.

Just go.


----------



## SgtHop

Pff. That's not very nice.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Pff. That's not very nice.


Talking about cars isn't nice either. In fact, it's downright rude.

Would you like it if I came to your place and started talking abou...

Never mind.. that wouldn't end well for me.


----------



## SgtHop

I wouldn't care if you came over, lol. I can talk about pretty much anything. It would be a long trip if you were just coming over to harass me though.


----------



## LiLChris

Just got a 2686 and woah the ppd!









26k ppd even with my gtx 480, thats just well wow! 
I usually get 14-15k ppd on my i7.

PPD now is 55k compared to my highest of 50k according to HFM.
And thats with stock 480. Lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


It would be a long trip if you were just coming over to harass me though.


Maybe I've already got something to do in Oregon; didn't think of that, did you?


----------



## SgtHop

Well, if you're in town, drop me a line, lol.


----------



## zodac

But... you scare me.


----------



## SgtHop

I promise I'll leave my guns at home.


----------



## michaeljr1186

wht kind of guns do you have?


----------



## zodac

Does that mean I can't bring mine?


----------



## SgtHop

No, bring yours if you want, lol.

But, I have a Ruger Single Six in .22Mag, Ruger 10/22 in .22LR, a Five-Seven in 5.7x28, an M1 Carbine in .30 Carbine and an SVD in 7.62x54R.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Does that mean I can't bring mine?


Come visit me in NC, I don't keep guns


----------



## SgtHop

Nono, come visit me.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


No, bring yours if you want, lol.

But, I have a Ruger Single Six in .22Mag, Ruger 10/22 in .22LR, a Five-Seven in 5.7x28, an M1 Carbine in .30 Carbine and an SVD in 7.62x54R.


wow that is awesome.....

i just have a glock 23, 870, custom spikes tactical 5.56


----------



## SgtHop

I intend to buy an 870MCS as my next weapon, for I want it for protections. It's also sexy.

Get a red dot on it. Or maybe not. I don't know.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Guns and cars in the folding section? That's awesome.









The old Ford right now has a 351 Windsor. I'll probably leave that in there and rebuild it from the ground up. Haven't put a lot of thought into right now other than a frame off resto.

Guns: I have Springfield 30-06, Glock 30 .45 ACP, a .22 Colt revolver, a Marlin 30-30, an Enfield from WWI and a couple black powder rifles. I like guns.


----------



## SgtHop

Springfield M1903?

Also, that's an amazing engine. You're not going to be rebuilding it though? I'd give that a good rebuild, you could get an easy 400hp out of it.


----------



## LiLChris

Hmm I actually have my Concealed weapons license, but haven't bought a gun yet...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Come visit me in NC, I don't keep guns










Your not old enough.


----------



## SgtHop

I'm only 19, so I don't legally own the two handguns, but I paid for them. I just go to the range with my grandfather, who's the legal owner of them, to use them.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

No the Springfield is basically the M40A1 but from the Korean War era. My grandfather picked it up after he got back from Korea and had a lot of custom work done to it. I may get my mom to send me a few pictures of it. It's pretty awesome.

I'm definitely going to rebuild the motor in the truck. Haven't decided exactly how extreme I want to go with it yet. Probably be the money that decides for me ultimately.


----------



## SgtHop

You sure it's not a 1903? I think that's what they used in Korea, if memory serves. M40 was introduced in 1966, and uses the 7.62 NATO, which is slightly different than the .30-06.

As for the engine, the sky's the limit. Those were great motors. If I didn't have a 460, that's what I would have got for my truck. I think parts for that would be pretty cheap, it's a popular engine.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Actually yeah you're right I think it is a 1903. I got it when my grandfather passed away and it shoots amazing. The bolt is silky smooth and has around a 3 lb trigger pull. Love shooting it.


----------



## SgtHop

It must be, if it's from Korea. I'd love to have a 1903 sniper, such amazing weapons. Hard to find, though. You're lucky to have one...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It has so much custom work done to it. When I get home next week I'll snap a few pictures of it.


----------



## mmx+

Anyone here with under 1.5 million want to race me to 2 million?


----------



## SgtHop

Sweet deal. What else do you intend to do?


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Anyone here with under 1.5 million want to race me to 2 million?


lets do it


----------



## SgtHop

I would say you try to get to 2, and I try to get to 12, but meh.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


lets do it


I said under 1.5mil









You're 300k+ points ahead of me, and pulling ~30k PPD ATM, whereas my 24 hour average is about 10k


----------



## zodac

Already got a race with you mmx; and I'm winning.


----------



## mmx+

It's not a race








I said I'd _like_ to overtake you before we overtake CPC, but I never said "race".
Race you to 2.5 million?


----------



## zodac

No, you never said race... though you did say you would do it. That _like_ has just been added so you cna try and save face.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, you never said race... though you did say you would do it. That _like_ has just been added so you cna try and save face.









Find a post of mine to back up that claim


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Woot, 6 million points.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Woot, 6 million points.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Find a post of mine to back up that claim

I could... but I think I'm gonna go eat instead. Bye.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I could... but I think I'm gonna go eat instead. Bye.









You just couldn't fine anything to support your claim


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
You just couldn't fine anything to support your claim









Nah, was just hungry.


----------



## Freakn

I cracked 1/2 million past over night.

Very happy with the results considering I'm down to my 1090T & GTS250.

Watch out 1 million


----------



## zodac

Hey, I passed 1k posts in this thread.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


I cracked 1/2 million past over night.

Very happy with the results considering I'm down to my 1090T & GTS250.

Watch out 1 million


You'll be there and have your badge before you know it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, I passed 1k posts in this thread.










Nice








I'm coming up fast, already #2 with over 700 posts


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Spammers...









I stopped folding for an hour








Just couldnt resist seeing my brother play cod4... It was 2 months ago that I played it for the last time... I'm sorry stanford, I really am!


----------



## zodac

Oh, you passed Mark? Nice.

Be a bit harder to pass me though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Spammers...









I stopped folding for an hour








Just couldnt resist seeing my brother play cod4... It was 2 months ago that I played it for the last time... I'm sorry stanford, I really am!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

















or







?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*









or







?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

dang,







runs the wrong way


----------



## zodac

Haha, yeah.

You're dead now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, you'll miss my bigadv that way... Allthough its a ... 2684 but its worth 58k...
Thats what you get for shooting me









On a side note, I just killed a 230mm fan. Broke off a blade... Forefinger hurts a bit now


----------



## zodac

I killed you; not your rig. That'll Fold away just fine.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


On a side note, I just killed a 230mm fan. Broke off a blade... Forefinger hurts a bit now










Pics?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I killed you; not your rig. That'll Fold away just fine.



















Just fine? waiting on a bigadv isnt fine...








And before you kill me you have to drink some alcohol first, otherwise it wont be fun









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


Pics?


I'll get a few tomorrow, its too dark over here atm


----------



## zodac

So you don't mind me killing you... as long as I get drunk first?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Did I say drunk? We just need to drink something before you kill me...
Nevermind, I'll defend myselve if you prefer that...


----------



## zodac

It makes it more fun when you put up a fight.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh, you passed Mark? Nice.

Be a bit harder to pass me though.










That it will be, but I'll point out that I've gained on you significantly since May


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but only becuase I do a lot more trolling in the Case Mods forum (well... repo and Oli's logs anyway), and in the Hayley fanclub.

But I can always shift my focus here again.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It makes it more fun when you put up a fight.










Okay, lets have a fight


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Okay, lets have a fight


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

No ninja, please! I dont like fast asians!

I'd better run as fast as








(really like that one







)


----------



## zodac

And we're back to you being dead again.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm dead, no way I can escape...
Lets just have a drink instead mmkay?


----------



## zodac

...

How about I just kill you some more?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

see what happens if I get bad units, I just end up spamming all night...
And z ends up shooting me, just because I'm waiting on my unit... Cruel world


----------



## zodac

I have high standard of my Folders.

I only do it because I love you.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Wait, this reminds me of a dangerous situation...
suicide bomber


----------



## zodac

_*boom*_

Hehehe.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Like I said, OCN is becoming more and more dangerous, I'm out...


----------



## zodac

But you're already dead!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats why I need some sleep


----------



## SgtHop

Pew pew.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I have got to figure out or reset my farm...Missing #s or something is not working. Droped to 82nd spot....dang. I can remember being in the top 40 spot back this time last yr. Grrrrrr.

Chuck D

Fold on...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


I have got to figure out or reset my farm...Missing #s or something is not working.


What do you mean? We can help.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What do you mean? We can help.










I think I found it....My wife rig has been down(Folding the 9600GTOC) so I will pull the 200GT and put it in hers and place the 9600 in the server. She just shuts it off and not restarting the folding. lol Its a single core AMD board so when it slows down she reboots it.

Chuck D

Fold on...


----------



## mmx+

Sorry to hear that








I've had abundant experiences where people close it for whatever reason and then forget to restart it when they're done


----------



## SgtHop

People don't use my computers, so I don't have to worry about it, lol.


----------



## michaeljr1186

i can't wait for my bigadv to take a crap.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


People don't use my computers, so I don't have to worry about it, lol.


I _ask_ people not to use my computer, but it still happens. Not frequently, but enough to be irritating. Whatever, it's not that big of a nuisance. But it's mainly an issue where I have it on friends PCs and they close the client(s) to game, and then forget to re-start them.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


People don't use my computers, so I don't have to worry about it, lol.


I try to play nice....she pays the light bill







If ya know what I mean









Chuck D

Fold on...


----------



## SgtHop

Nobody uses mine because it's in my room, and being I'm an only child, siblings are not a problem, and my girlfriend doesn't live with me. So, not a big deal.

What is a big deal, though, is that it keeps dropping connection, which means I can't remote into it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


I try to play nice....she pays the light bill







* If ya know what I mean*










Oh, I know what you mean.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh, I know what you mean.

















Yes, as do I








I would deal with a lot of minor nuisances for free electricity


----------



## michaeljr1186

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i'm so close to be top 20 producer.....i'm 21 lol what a tease. by 6am i'll be top 20 for sure.


----------



## mmx+

Nice









I've made it into the top-20 by PPD a couple times but never lasted long there


----------



## SgtHop

It's a nice feeling, being up there. Moar cards must be had.


----------



## mmx+

Chances are pretty good that I'll be acquiring a 9800GX2 or GTX460 soon, I _need_ to be back in the top-20 by PPD


----------



## Baldy

Probably getting 2 dead 8800GTS GPU's for $5 tomorrow.

Bake-fest anybody? >.<


----------



## mmx+

G80 or G92? Great deal regardless, but I think the G80s have a higher bake success rate


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
G80 or G92? Great deal regardless, but I think the G80s have a higher bake success rate

Both are G80's --- one is an MSI 8800GTS 320MB, the other an Inno3d 8800GTS 640MB.

Not sure if I'll be able to snag them though, waiting for the owner to reply to my PM on the sales forum.

Fingers crossed that I'll get them, and will resurrect them! Should be a nice boost to my PPD if I can get even 1 working and folding properly.









Just an FYI, the MSI one totally cannot boot up, whilst there are lines during boot up with the Inno3d.


----------



## mmx+

Well, good luck








IIRC, they get ~3.5-4.5k PPD each


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, good luck








IIRC, they get ~3.5-4.5k PPD each

Thanks. If I do get them, expect a video coming up!


----------



## mmx+

Are you going to try out SLI as well?


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Are you going to try out SLI as well?


Nah. If I do get both working, I'll grab a Biostar TA890FXE and 4GB DDR3 RAM next month (I've been saving up for this for a good month and a half), and then use the GTS 250 as my main GPU, one of the 8800GTS cards as PhysX, and the other to fold 24/7.

Of course, the main and PhysX GPU would also be folding close to 24/7, since I barely game.


----------



## mmx+

Aha









I'm _very_ strongly considering buying a 9800GX2 because of it's legendary status and it's a steal for $90. And because I want to try out SLI. I'm probably buying a new LCD later today or this week, so I'll try to convince my parents I need a new GPU to go along with it.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Aha









I'm _very_ strongly considering buying a 9800GX2 because of it's legendary status and it's a steal for $90. And because I want to try out SLI. I'm probably buying a new LCD later today or this week, so I'll try to convince my parents I need a new GPU to go along with it.

For $90, that 9800GX2 is a complete steal, regardless of whether it's baked or not (yeah I saw the thread).

As long as it's working, it should guarantee at least 10K PPD.









Go for it!


----------



## mmx+

I really want to get it (don't really care too much if it's baked), but I don't have paypal. I'll have to convince one of my parents that it's a good use of my money, and then get _them_ to pay for it (I would pay them back). But it's an incredible deal, probably as fast for games/FAH as the GTX460 I was considering and under half the price.


----------



## michaeljr1186

sweeet #19......


----------



## mmx+

Nice









I'm probably ordering a 24" LCD later and maybe that GX2 as well


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Project ID: 10502
Core: GROGPU2
Credit: 587
Frames: 100

Name: 8800gts
Path: 
Number of Frames Observed: 92

Min. Time / Frame : 00:02:31 - 3,358.7 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:02:32 - 3,336.6 PPD
Cur. Time / Frame : 00:02:32 - 3,336.6 PPD
R3F. Time / Frame : 00:02:32 - 3,336.6 PPD
All Time / Frame : 00:02:32 - 3,336.6 PPD
Eff. Time / Frame : 00:02:32 - 3,336.6 PPD

Name: 8800gts
Path:
Number of Frames Observed: 99

Min. Time / Frame : 00:01:50 - 4,610.6 PPD
Avg. Time / Frame : 00:01:51 - 4,569.1 PPD


/rant

Hmm not sure why it just dropped 1k, too lazy to connect a monitor to it.
Its a fresh windows install, oh well.


----------



## michaeljr1186

#18 w00t


----------



## mmx+

I've found that short dips are frequent and usually self-correcting


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I've found that short dips are frequent and usually self-correcting










30mins isn't short. Lmao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


#18 w00t


Nice, tomorrow I drop a bigadv so ill probably take your #18


----------



## mmx+

Maybe it'll fix itself on the next WU?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe it'll fix itself on the next WU?


When your done guessing let me know.









5784 WU, same low PPD...ill look at it later.


----------



## zodac

Hit it with a hammer.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


When your done guessing let me know.









5784 WU, same low PPD...ill look at it later.


I wasn't guessing, I said _maybe_. The way your post is worded, it makes it sound like I said "just an issue w/ this WU, I'm sure it'll be fixed with the next one"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hit it with a hammer.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


30mins isn't short. Lmao

Nice, tomorrow I drop a bigadv so ill probably take your #18










lol but for right now.....i'll enjoy it. i think i'll drop my next bigadv in 2 days


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*












Hey, unless you've tried it, you're not allowed comment.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I wasn't guessing, I said _maybe_. The way your post is worded, it makes it sound like I said "just an issue w/ this WU, I'm sure it'll be fixed with the next one"











It didn't 2 different WUs same PPD now.

Going to hit the 8800gts with a hammer once I find one.
That always works!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, unless you've tried it, you're not allowed comment.


I can vouch for trying it on old tvs and other related hardware.
We hispanics always believe in hitting things. Lol

All jokes aside I believe Evga Precision crashed...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Going to hit the 8800gts with a hammer once I find one.
That always works!


Damn straight.


----------



## mmx+

You can always send it here, I'll appreciate it, even with it's low PPD


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


You can always send it here, I'll appreciate it, even with it's low PPD










Wouldn't consider it low when its doing 1/3 of what your producing 24h average.








Well once it goes back to the regular PPD numbers, not this dam 3k.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Damn straight.










It worked, I saw some sparks and it smells funny now...but the PPD is normal.


----------



## LiLChris

So apparently EVGA Precision decided it was bored of 1700 shaders and put it back to 1100.
If it does it again, its going to MSI AB...

Installing logmein, forgot to do it last night when I did a fresh windows install.


----------



## Magus2727

got my 9600 GSO running at 1900 MHz shadder... getting a max of 2.85KPPD on the 311 WU's


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


got my 9600 GSO running at 1900 MHz shadder... getting a max of 2.85KPPD on the 311 WU's












you get 311pt units?


----------



## michaeljr1186

what's the max OC for the gtx 480? well normal OCing...since the superclocked version of EVGA isn't that much of an OC.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


what's the max OC for the gtx 480? well normal OCing...since the superclocked version of EVGA isn't that much of an OC.


Are you on air or water?
I ran mine on water @ 900MHz core for 24/7 folding.

Some people are successful getting it to fold with a slightly higher OC, but its likely that you wont have much luck past 925MHz core


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Are you on air or water?
I ran mine on water @ 900MHz core for 24/7 folding.

Some people are successful getting it to fold with a slightly higher OC, but its likely that you wont have much luck past 925MHz core


I just got it last week so it's on air, i'll put water on it hopefully by next month. is yours under water?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I don't have mine anymore








But as I said, I ran it on water. The best way to cool that card.


----------



## michaeljr1186

yea, the fan on the gtx 480 is @ 100% and still at 72C...... this card is boiling when folding.


----------



## Magus2727

Ehhh.. 353 I mean... I knew it started with a 3....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...=466987#466987
I'm sorry Ninja and nude man, really enjoyed that overtake


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Nice pass.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

danke.
The i7 should do more 2682 and 2686 units though... 3 days is a bit long for my likings


----------



## SgtHop

I just got an Egerds on my radar. Apparently they're going to pass me in...2.4 years. Anyone know who that is?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I just got an Egerds on my radar. Apparently they're going to pass me in...2.4 years. Anyone know who that is?


looks like he has a few...couple...many SMP clients going.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486367

or, 1 SMP client powered by a ton of cores.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, he's got some power. Looks like a similar setup to mine, probably a pair of i7s.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Wouldn't consider it low when its doing 1/3 of what your producing 24h average.








Well once it goes back to the regular PPD numbers, not this dam 3k.

It worked, I saw some sparks and it smells funny now...but the PPD is normal.

I resent that accusation









I should be at ~25k PPD now, the Q6600 is online as of last night









And Egerds is doing quite nicely


----------



## kiwwanna

Hmmm looks like I've almost caught up tp PCCstudent, EOC shows 4 days to evertake. I think someone should kick it up a notch


----------



## mmx+

My numbers aren't so bad lately, nearly 20k yesterday and 22k last 24 hours


----------



## Baldy

Judging by the stats, I think that Egerds has maybe 4 i7 rigs running? Or the equivalent at least.

Alright I'm done. Oh, on a side note, click my sig link and help the cause! You won't be sorry.


----------



## mmx+

Done w/ what?







Folding?

Egerds definitely has an incredible setup


----------



## Dilyn

If you help the cause you can humiliate Zodac.
And everyone loves humiliating Zodac.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Oh lawdy.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Done w/ what?







Folding?

Egerds definitely has an incredible setup


Done with the main topic of that post which was supposedly regarding folding.

Owait.

That doesn't matter anyways.

Just click my sig link! Help the cause!


----------



## mmx+

Aha


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
And everyone loves humiliating Zodac.

Everyone _would_ love it, but it doesn't actually happen.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Everyone _would_ love it, but it doesn't actually happen.



















We will prove you wrong.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Everyone _would_ love it, but it doesn't actually happen.










Just look at this post! The utter stench of arrogance reeking out of this post is insulting to all of us! We must







together and show Z that she is wrong this time!

CLICK THE SIG LINK AND JOIN THE CLUB! SUPPORT THE CAUSE!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









We will prove you wrong.

Hmmm...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
show Z that she is wrong this time!

I'm always wrong.


----------



## mmx+

Z's ego is larger than Canada, I don't think there's any way to subdue it









EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hmmm...









I'm always wrong.









Ooh, totally sigged


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Z's ego is larger than Canada, I don't think there's any way to subdue it









_Canada_? That small?


----------



## Dilyn

Toss some bacon and she will succumb.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Z's ego is larger than Canada, I don't think there's any way to subdue it









Unless you

CLICK MY SIG LINK!!!

We are running out of time!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Ooh, totally sigged









Ahh, but if you take that comment to be true, then that comment *itself* must be false. And thus, you have a paradox.


----------



## PCCstudent

I have been "stuck" in th 80's (in more ways than one I guess) for quiet some time now. Sine my AM3 socket mobo is in ASUS RMA (might as well be the twilight zone) I have no more free PCIe slots. But it will come back sooner or later and soon my water cooled parts get here and I will have 2 i7 rigs going, so pass me know while you can.

I like Cyber Druids' take on the amount of electricity used, it is better not to know.

EDIT: I refuse to use my WHS rig to run a card as I don't think you can fold on WHS and I would have to change the OS, we must have some limits,right?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ahh, but if you take that comment to be true, then that comment *itself* must be false. And thus, you have a paradox.









Still makes for a great quote










Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
I have been "stuck" in th 80's (in more ways than one I guess) for quiet some time now. Sine my AM3 socket mobo is in ASUS RMA (might as well be the twilight zone) I have no more free PCIe slots. But it will come back sooner or later and soon my water cooled parts get here and I will have 2 i7 rigs going, so pass me know while you can.

I like Cyber Druids' take on the amount of electricity used, it is better not to know.

I'm hoping to pull my way through the 200s, although with more threats and more points between folders, I foresee that it could take a while. At least I'm not stuck with a PentiumD and 9800GT


----------



## zodac

These guys have got me where I am today. And that's further up the ranks than your hardware's got you.


----------



## mmx+

When you go to my EOC page, notice how it says "First Record: 5.25.2010"? And yours says "First Record: 1.18.09"? You've been folding for *over a full year* more than I have. Under 3 months for me thusfar, *almost 19 months* for you. So I'm doing quite well considering I've been folding for about 1/6th of how long you have


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
When you go to my EOC page, notice how it says "First Record: 5.25.2010"? And yours says "First Record: 1.18.09"? You've been folding for *over a full year* more than I have. Under 3 months for me thusfar, *almost 19 months* for you. So I'm doing quite well considering I've been folding for about 1/6th of how long you have









Yeah, but my first 4 months were spent using a single Unicore client and no GPU. Even then it took a while for me to find SMP.









And there were no bonuses back then, and crappy GPU WUs too.


----------



## mmx+

Excuses, excuses, excuses


----------



## michaeljr1186

So I found what msi afterburner can do......and its awesome!!!! 8k on a gtx 260 and 18k on the 480?


----------



## mmx+

It's cool software








I use it to OC my GTX260, but I don't get 8k on most WUs


----------



## Magus2727

I might have to try Afterburner... I want to see if I can get this card over 3K... but I think I will need to play with voltages... dont really want to volt mod the card... unless its easy... I have a junk load of high end solder equipment at work I can use.... and I am an electrical engineer so I can solder....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I might have to try Afterburner... I want to see if I can get this card over 3K... but I think I will need to play with voltages... dont really want to volt mod the card... unless its easy... I have a junk load of high end solder equipment at work I can use.... and I am an electrical engineer so I can solder....

Ya 2k is brutal


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I might have to try Afterburner... I want to see if I can get this card over 3K... but I think I will need to play with voltages... dont really want to volt mod the card... unless its easy... I have a junk load of high end solder equipment at work I can use.... and I am an electrical engineer so I can solder....

Unless you can get some really high shader clocks I don't think it's going to happen....I'm running a 9600GT and it barely gets 3.2k on a 353


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


So I found what msi afterburner can do......and its awesome!!!! 8k on a gtx 260 and 18k on the 480?


Yup its awesome!

We keep bumping eachother from the top 20.








I was #18 then poof back to 21.

My bigadv should be in for the next update.

Quote:



Sorry! This thread is closed!


I wasn't done with that thread Z!


----------



## mmx+

I think with 3 quads (inc 1 i7) and a Fermi top-20 shouldn't be too hard to maintain. Top-20 is already a decent bit harder than it was when I started, which I like to see


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I wasn't done with that thread Z!










Stop crying.


----------



## Magus2727

Well I have 1900 MHz shadder right now.... that's a 400MHz OC... and have seen 2.8KPPD on the "nice work units".... that's using Evega Pressision.


----------



## mmx+

That's very impressive for a 48SP card








At 1600mhz my 9600GT only does 300PPD more on those WUs


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

grmmbl, I was so happy with overtaking nude man, but he got me back with an even bigger unit


----------



## michaeljr1186

i'm 21


----------



## k4m1k4z3

ah, don't worry, I will do my best to get my name on that list soon so you 2 don't have to fight over it


----------



## mmx+

That settles it nicely








I think that within 2 weeks I should be comfortably within the top-20 by PPD


----------



## Dilyn

My card is currently folding and maxing out at 59C








This is colder than when playing TF2.

Something must be wrong.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

To the 30 or so people that have passed me whilst the temps have been horrendous here.

I'm gunning 4 ya


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*









i'm 21


23 now, but in 1 hour that should change.









Oh yay, vibe is folding again full force.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


ah, don't worry, I will do my best to get my name on that list soon so you 2 don't have to fight over it










Ill be loosing 4.5k ppd as of today for a week or so cause my q6600 needs a new passkey.








So its going to be all yours.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Ill be loosing 4.5k ppd as of today for a week or so cause my q6600 needs a new passkey.








So its going to be all yours.


Well, I will be hanging around 35k until the end of this week... so I guess nothing will change


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Broke top 20 total for the team!























http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=474240


----------



## michaeljr1186

Hoping my overclock will be stable so I can net more points......video card overclocking is so much fun


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Broke top 20 total for the team!























http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=474240


Awesome









Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


Hoping my overclock will be stable so I can net more points......video card overclocking is so much fun


But nearly as rewarding as CPU OCing (at least not on G92 and GT200). OCs generally add maybe 500 PPD, if that, while my i7 OC nets ~6k PPD more


----------



## SgtHop

Awesome deal, AWG. I'm still not that far behind, but it would take some serious power to retake you.


----------



## kiwwanna

Would it be a fair statement to say _all top 100 folders_ are capable of putting out 50k PPD? I mean if your top 100 I think that would be easy.


----------



## SgtHop

Not all. Not anymore anyways. A lot of them don't fold now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Would it be a fair statement to say _all top 100 folders_ are capable of putting out 50k PPD? I mean if your top 100 I think that would be easy.


Not really TBH. There are a lot of people who have gone slowly but surely, and have accumulated their points over the years. Hell, if you go to the EOC page, there are only ~15 people who have a 24hr average of at least 50k


----------



## Magus2727

So it looks like its now official MMX+ ... full fledged folding editor!


----------



## mmx+

Yep











































Now I'm OCed, and have a 10k PM inbox as well


----------



## k4m1k4z3

lol, I just took a dump...

of 450pt units








had 6 of them drop all within 10 minutes.

And of course I got 6 new ones. 
But it certainly feels good to get them out.
hehe, at least we dont have 1888pt units anymore. I cant imagine how nice it would feel to drop 6 of them at the same time.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Thanks guys









I'd almost rather have the 1888's back. I think my 260's ran those better than the 450's.

Grats on the promotion mmx+


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yep











































Now I'm OCed, and have a *10k PM inbox* as well









SPAM HIM!!!

har har har


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Oh yay, vibe is folding again full force.









Yeah, I got a pause from the madness at work, so my PC has a little more free time for folding. I should be able to keep it up for a few weeks... at least I hope so.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Thanks guys









I'd almost rather have the 1888's back. I think my 260's ran those better than the 450's.

Grats on the promotion mmx+









Thanks








I prefer the 450s, they finish so much faster. I hated having to wait almost 12 hours on the 8800GT for a WU to finish. That's as bad as waiting for SMP









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
SPAM HIM!!!

har har har









You'll run out of space far sooner than I will, so w/e


----------



## SgtHop

What does it matter if it takes a long time to finish a unit? You get more points for it generally, just not as often. I honestly don't understand why people care if it takes a long time, but still gives lots of points.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
What does it matter if it takes a long time to finish a unit? You get more points for it generally, just not as often. I honestly don't understand why people care if it takes a long time, but still gives lots of points.

I'm madly impatient. 12 hours is fine for SMP, even a day is OK. _But I want results, damn it_







I don't want to wait 2 or 3 days for results. And especially on GPUs, I like consistent points to offset the while that SMP takes per WU


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
What does it matter if it takes a long time to finish a unit? You get more points for it generally, just not as often. I honestly don't understand why people care if it takes a long time, but still gives lots of points.

not always the case... my rig while pulling the 6701 or 6702 was getting 5.5 to 6K PPD... now with a 6040 I am getting 7.2K PPD...

Its the takes longer and generally is about 1K PPD lower thats the general frustration. It would be nice if it did a partial send or an advance of points when you hit the 50% mark... and would take them back if you did not finish... that would solve the impatient people.


----------



## SgtHop

It doesn't matter though, lol.

It's one thing if it takes longer but is worth the same amount of points, but if it gets better PPD, then whatever.


----------



## Vibe21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'm madly impatient. 12 hours is fine for SMP, even a day is OK. _But I want results, damn it_







I don't want to wait 2 or 3 days for results. And especially on GPUs, I like consistent points to offset the while that SMP takes per WU

On my 24/7 rig I could care less how long a WU takes. Sometimes I will let it go days without checking in on it. However, I do check EOC 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
not always the case... my rig while pulling the 6701 or 6702 was getting 5.5 to 6K PPD... now with a 6040 I am getting 7.2K PPD...

Its the takes longer and generally is about 1K PPD lower thats the general frustration. It would be nice if it did a partial send or an advance of points when you hit the 50% mark... and would take them back if you did not finish... that would solve the impatient people.

Now that would be awesome









Even if the PPD is the same or slightly better, I still prefer regular points (2x daily at least) rather than a huge update/day. Even waiting 3 hours can be hard sometimes


----------



## markt

Had a power outage.....and didnt lose either one of my bigadv's. My luck is changing..


----------



## michaeljr1186

my psu might blow up......overclocking the vid card eats up power like no other

803 watts!!!!! from the wall.. off of my HX620.

does warranty cover it? if it does blow up? meh, it's an excuse to build a new comp amirite?

btw Zodac, I'm on your threat list now


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Had a power outage.....and didnt lose either one of my bigadv's. My luck is changing..

Wow









Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
my psu might blow up......overclocking the vid card eats up power like no other

803 watts!!!!! from the wall.. off of my HX620.

does warranty cover it? if it does blow up? meh, it's an excuse to build a new comp amirite?

btw Zodac, I'm on your threat list now









Warranty would cover it. But I think that you're pushing that HX620 far harder than you should, really a HX850 would be a good idea.

My i7 has failed uploading this damn P6701 4 times now


----------



## Magus2727

I think the new editor is abusing his powers...







I know i just had a post under michaeljr1186 talking about making sure you can afford a replacement if you plan to OC....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I think the new editor is abusing his powers...







I know i just had a post under michaeljr1186 talking about making sure you can afford a replacement if you plan to OC....

I don't really know what to say about that, because I can see deleted posts, and it wasn't there


----------



## Magus2727

sure.... I believe you...









so now as an editor will you still get your July Fold-A-Thon prize? or will that be split 3 ways now???


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
sure.... I believe you...









so now as an editor will you still get your July Fold-A-Thon prize? or will that be split 3 ways now???









I hope I still get it







(and it seems likely, if not guaranteed)

Although I think I'm out of the drawing for any future one (OK by me)


----------



## Magus2727

I have talked to CHIP and he is going to talk to Admin, sounds like we should have it with in the week...


----------



## mmx+

Sounds good. Z said that admin hadn't been on much recently and that's why we didn't have the prizes yet. W/e, as long as they come at some point


----------



## michaeljr1186

My gtx480 took awhile to grab some wu today too. Stupid stanford get back to work....me need mah points nowz!!!!!!!!

And I hope my psu doesn't die on me yet since I'm saving up for the big psu.


----------



## mmx+

My i7 is certainly taking a while to upload, it failed uploading 1 WU 5 times earlier


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


My i7 is certainly taking a while to upload, it failed uploading 1 WU 5 times earlier










thats been happening to me all the time on my PhIIX4


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


thats been happening to me all the time on my PhIIX4


And the thing is, it's only on the P670x WUs. The others all go up without an issue, but not the P670Xs. So instead of getting the 6.3k I _should_ get for them, it's usually closer to 5.5 or even 5k by the time it uploads


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


My i7 is certainly taking a while to upload, it failed uploading 1 WU 5 times earlier










Are you trying to grab some bigadv wu?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


And the thing is, it's only on the P670x WUs. The others all go up without an issue, but not the P670Xs. So instead of getting the 6.3k I _should_ get for them, it's usually closer to 5.5 or even 5k by the time it uploads










I know, but I just got something worse than a 670X, 6040!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
Are you trying to grab some bigadv wu?

Nope, just SMP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I know, but I just got something worse than a 670X, 6040!

Oh? What's so bad about it?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nope, just SMP

Oh? What's so bad about it?


I takes forever and a day to finish, and I wanted to play some CS:S tonight









I guess i'll just have to play on the macbook pro instead


----------



## mmx+

Well surely it gives a lot of points, right?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

7k for 31 hours is hardly worth it


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


7k for 31 hours is hardly worth it


Ehh, that's not so great. I can get almost 7k (6.4k actually) in about 13 hrs on my i7


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I hope I still get it







(and it seems likely, if not guaranteed)

Although I think I'm out of the drawing for any future one (OK by me)


Correct; you got a prize when you weren't Editor, so you can keep that one.

Editors don't get the Foldathon prizes, but the other ones (CC and monthly prizes) are up for grabs.


----------



## mmx+

Cool








I'm OK with no Foldathon prizes from now on. I'd say Infineon did pretty good that I got a prize in 2nd Foldathon








But monthly prizes would be cool


----------



## SgtHop

I need to win more prizes. I've only got one in the last year, lol.


----------



## zodac

I've only got one (that I recieved) ever.









Scratch that; got 2 actually. Nvm.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've only got one (that I recieved) ever.









Scratch that; got 2 actually. Nvm.


Maybe if you put out more points you'd win more








Just sayin


----------



## michaeljr1186

so how long does it take for the admin to send my prize ?I really want to buy fans for my GPU


----------



## Freakn

Just broken into the top 600, my postbit is a bit behind but EOC stats show it.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513453


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Just broken into the top 600, my postbit is a bit behind but EOC stats show it.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513453


Nice


----------



## Freakn

But my B50 back into action, so hopefully I should be back to around 20k a day now.

Hopefully going to grab a GT240 again, great ppd for the price.


----------



## mmx+

So you're folding on your X6, the X4, and soon to be a GT240? And the ATI GPUs as well, or no?


----------



## michaeljr1186

20................


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Had a power outage.....and didnt lose either one of my bigadv's. My luck is changing..


I spoke too soon....I had another 2 outages and lost one but the other hung in there through 3 outages and turned in.
I lowered my output again, I just received my second $700+ power bill.
It's basically 5 cards I turned off w/one smp.


----------



## zodac

Losing PPD isn't fun.









I wish winter would come sooner so you could fire them up again Mark.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I spoke too soon....I had another 2 outages and lost one but the other hung in there through 3 outages and turned in.
I lowered my output again, I just received my second $700+ power bill.
It's basically 5 cards I turned off w/one smp.


That's too bad









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Losing PPD isn't fun.









I wish winter would come sooner so you could fire them up again Mark.


As do I, I'd like to get more hardware and fold 24/7


----------



## ducrider

I am planning on more hardware this winter.I have a Asus sli board and Amd dual core with ram.All I need is to get 2 more gpu's to add along with a good psu.


----------



## mmx+

It's especially hard with how hot it gets in the south.....Z has it easy in this regard


----------



## targitaj

Hello there. How are you? We have some hot weather here and at least 1/3 power switched off. Waiting for a white winter...


----------



## alawadhi3000

I'm thinking whether to fold or not on my car PC when I get it in a few days.

It will feel strange.


----------



## SgtHop

I would fold on my car, too.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alawadhi3000* 
I'm thinking whether to fold or not on my car PC when I get it in a few days.

It will feel strange.









Car pc


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Hmmm....
maybe I should fold on the PC I have mounted on the wall across from my toilet...

I kid. I dont have one there... yet.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Hmmm....
maybe I should fold on the PC I have mounted on the wall across from my toilet...

I kid. I dont have one there... yet.

Planning one now though, right?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Planning one now though, right?









Of course. Need to space my PCs out, cant put them all on the same breaker.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Car pc









I'm excited also, along with Centrafuse 3 software the PC would be cool in the car.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Hmmm....
maybe I should fold on the PC I have mounted on the wall across from my *toilet...*

Don't tempt me, I'm always bored in the toilet.


----------



## michaeljr1186

lol so my two folding rigs were on a 900 watt UPS backup and it apparently went overload and tripped. ahhhhhhhhhhhhh

good thing i didn't lose my bigadv lol. 95%....completed

so by 3am, i think i'll be top 15. hopefully


----------



## k4m1k4z3

So... whenever I get all my stuff folding in the next week or two (if I can), here is what I should have going:
3 9800 gx2=30,000ppd
2 8800 gt=10,000ppd
1 8800 gts= 5,000ppd
1 gtx 295=15,000ppd
1 Q6600= 5,000ppd
1 Pent. D 930= 1,000ppd

So on a crappy day, I should get at the least 65,000 ppd. (keeping fingers crossed... might need another s775 board) (also need to see if I can get the 295 going both cores in windoz XP again)

The GX2, GTX, and GT are underestimates (unless I dont get the 2nd half of the 295 going), the GTS and Q6600 are estimated on a good day, and I dont know for sure what I will be able to get out of the 930... I will have to see how far I can OC it on air cooling.

I could also throw in 2 unicore clients but thats only an additional 200 ppd, and I rather run a little bit of BOINC on those.

Time to bring on the heat








(my basement is ready)


----------



## PCCstudent

k4, I bet you being away from -bigadv is not an accident and if you wanted to do it you would, so why are you not? My guess is that gpu folding gives you less headaches per point.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
So... whenever I get all my stuff folding in the next week or two (if I can), here is what I should have going:
3 9800 gx2=30,000ppd
2 8800 gt=10,000ppd
1 8800 gts= 5,000ppd
1 gtx 295=15,000ppd
1 Q6600= 5,000ppd
1 Pent. D 930= 1,000ppd

So on a crappy day, I should get at the least 65,000 ppd. (keeping fingers crossed... might need another s775 board) (also need to see if I can get the 295 going both cores in windoz XP again)

The GX2, GTX, and GT are underestimates (unless I dont get the 2nd half of the 295 going), the GTS and Q6600 are estimated on a good day, and I dont know for sure what I will be able to get out of the 930... I will have to see how far I can OC it on air cooling.

I could also throw in 2 unicore clients but thats only an additional 200 ppd, and I rather run a little bit of BOINC on those.

Time to bring on the heat








(my basement is ready)

parents are going to cry when they see the power bill lol.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
parents are going to cry when they see the power bill lol.

Don't live with the parents, and I never see my electric bill here... cant imagine what the landlord thinks though









Although there is a small possibility I might move back in with them in 6 months (hope not







) and if that happens (after winter weather is over) I will probably sell pretty much everything, and upgrade to something more power efficient such as an i7 + some fermis
and of course use my kill-o-watt meter to calculate how much I owe them for electric.


----------



## michaeljr1186

lol fermis are not power efficient.....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
k4, I bet you being away from -bigadv is not an accident and if you wanted to do it you would, so why are you not? My guess is that gpu folding gives you less headaches per point.

I put a lot of thought into going i7 instead of buying another PSU, mobo, and GX2s.
I would have to buy the i7 CPU, the mobo, DDR3 ram, and something to cool the CPU with.
I calculated that the GX2 option would require a little bit less initial investment since I already have ram and s775 CPUs + HS/fans.
And I bet I could sell them in a year for not too much less than I bought them for.
Like my 8800GT I bought a year and half ago... I could sell it now for $5 more than I bought it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
lol fermis are not power efficient.....

sure as hell are better than GX2s


----------



## SgtHop

Want to buy a couple GX2s, k4m1?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Want to buy a couple GX2s, k4m1?

want to buy a projector? Gotta sell that first to get more money.









My recent upgrades were funded by selling my speakers and 480 waterblock


----------



## SgtHop

No, lol. I need the cash. Downsizing my farm for now, but I intend to rebuild at a later date.

Anyone else?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

At this point I would rather have the cash too from selling the projector instead of putting into more GPUs...
I have enough PPDs for now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
So... whenever I get all my stuff folding in the next week or two (if I can), here is what I should have going:
3 9800 gx2=30,000ppd
2 8800 gt=10,000ppd
1 8800 gts= 5,000ppd
1 gtx 295=15,000ppd
1 Q6600= 5,000ppd
1 Pent. D 930= 1,000ppd

So on a crappy day, I should get at the least 65,000 ppd. (keeping fingers crossed... might need another s775 board) (also need to see if I can get the 295 going both cores in windoz XP again)

The GX2, GTX, and GT are underestimates (unless I dont get the 2nd half of the 295 going), the GTS and Q6600 are estimated on a good day, and I dont know for sure what I will be able to get out of the 930... I will have to see how far I can OC it on air cooling.

I could also throw in 2 unicore clients but thats only an additional 200 ppd, and I rather run a little bit of BOINC on those.

Time to bring on the heat








(my basement is ready)

That's incredible
















I'm thinking that I should be at ~45-55k most days


----------



## SgtHop

Well. I don't know that cash is nice to have, but so is PPD. I'm going to be spending money for those 460s anyways, so...yeah.


----------



## mmx+

A pair of GTX460s would be nice, but I just spent $200 on a new LCD, so that's going to have to wait


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, it would. That's why I want to sell my GX2s. I can't be bothered to post them on the for sale forum, but I want to get rid of them.

What do you figure I could get for them if I did put them on the FS forum?


----------



## mmx+

I don't really know. Definitely under $150, maybe as low as $100. But I'd start it at $150 and work down from there, ideally trying to get at least $125 each, or $225 for the pair.

Although that might be hard now with LemonSlice's crazy deal


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Yeah, it would. That's why I want to sell my GX2s. I can't be bothered to post them on the for sale forum, but I want to get rid of them.

What do you figure I could get for them if I did put them on the FS forum?

I wouldn't pay any more than 100 for them since I am getting my practically new looking ones for 115 shipped...
But people who dont know where else to get them might give you 120 for them


----------



## louze001

I have just noticed the folder egerds just pushed me down a rank in the top 20. Very impressive ppd for the past couple days!


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm. I'll do $140+shipping, and be open to bargaining, just to get people more interested.

I'll also have to look into LemonSlice's deal, see what I'm up against.

EDIT: Damn son. That is cheap.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
I have just noticed the folder egerds just pushed me down a rank in the top 20. Very impressive ppd for the past couple days!

I agree, quite impressive. I hope he can keep that up.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
I wouldn't pay any more than 100 for them since I am getting my practically new looking ones for 115 shipped...
But people who dont know where else to get them might give you 120 for them

I'd probably pay a tad over $100, but not a lot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
I have just noticed the folder egerds just pushed me down a rank in the top 20. Very impressive ppd for the past couple days!

Very impressive indeed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Hmm. I'll do $140+shipping, and be open to bargaining, just to get people more interested.

I'll also have to look into LemonSlice's deal, see what I'm up against.

EDIT: Damn son. That is cheap.

$85 shipped to folders in the top-500








Incredible deal, I really, really, really want it


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
$85 shipped to folders in the top-500








Incredible deal, I really, really, really want it









hehe, I eyed that deal today as well... oh well, I will let another folder snatch that one up.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, but it looks like it's been baked, so it's not a perfect card. Both mine haven't been, though, I stripped out one of the screws on the shroud of my Evga one, which really annoyed me.

Oh well. I'm sure it could be removed somehow.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

So... 2 GX2s will be fine on a 750 watt PC P&C PSU, right? I hope?


----------



## SgtHop

It should, but it'll be close. My two GX2s killed an 800, but it wasn't a very good one.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
It should, but it'll be close. My two GX2s killed an 800, but it wasn't a very good one.











And then I will have a GTX 295, GX2, my quad, and WC gear on my 850TX PSU
I might have to run the cards at or close to stock to keep the watts down.
I did run a GTX 480 and 2 8800 GT on it for 3 months, all with heavy OC...


----------



## mmx+

I'd say you'd probably be pushing it with a quad. I wouldn't run 2 GX2s and my OCed i7 on a 750w


----------



## SgtHop

You might be okay. Might. It could have been that the PSU I had was crap, hence my disposal of it, and replacement of it with a good Corsair unit.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'd say you'd probably be pushing it with a quad. I wouldn't run 2 GX2s and my OCed i7 on a 750w









I was figuring on using my Pentium D for that computer... but I might just end up using a Pentium 4 with HT disabled (to try and keep power consumption down)

I could also try some dual PSU action. I have a crappy 700w and I should have a crappy 650w in a few weeks (getting it real cheap)

I am getting a 750i SLI FTW board from EVGA and I was planning on moving that to my sig rig with the quad, pull my 680i board out and load it up with GPUs. If I run dual PSU for that board, I could load it up with 2 GX2 and an 8800 GTS.

Then I would have a 295 and GX2 in my main computer, and have 2 8800GT in my other PC which has the 750w psu









maybe I could do a 295 + 8800 in my main rig with the 850w PSU and a GX2 + 8800 on my 750w

How about this,
I will figure it out as I go


----------



## mmx+

You could get a Celeron 430, they're about 30w, about half that of a Pent4









Good luck with your setup, finding ways to power things can be hard


----------



## michaeljr1186

I made top 15...........woooooot


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


I made top 15...........woooooot


Good job, now just dont ever leave it


----------



## Magus2727

Good Job!

I had a computer scare (it re-booted over night into a "safe" profile, and when i tried to re-boot to my account, it would not boot, it just stayed at the MB post screen. and then it would not load the OS. Needless to say things went back to stock clocks right a way. its amazing how 400 MHz effects the PPD of a CPU.


----------



## mmx+

That it is. 3.3ghz on my i7 gives 25% more PPD (~2.5k) than stock (2.93)


----------



## zodac

Look what came in the mail today:


----------



## Dilyn

There's that ego the size of Canada! Was wondering where it ran off to.


----------



## zodac

What? It's not like I lied...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Look what came in the mail today:


ahhh, i cant see the images!!!!


----------



## zodac

But... but it's Imageshack...


----------



## solidsteel144

Now that my 5970 and GTX 275 are gone. 
I am left with a 5770.








Can't wait for better folding cards to be out!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But... but it's Imageshack...


but... but i'm at work...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


but... but i'm at work...


Are you making fun of my stutter?


----------



## Cacophony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Look what came in the mail today:











where did you order that from???????


----------



## Hy3RiD

Oogie Boogie


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Are you making fun of my stutter?










maybe a little, what is the picture of? your new GTX 480? or maybe a Pent D EE for the ole Dell?

On a lighter note, 6 more munutes til my infraction for making fun of Z's lack of gender goes away!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*


where did you order that from???????



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


maybe a little, what is the picture of? your new GTX 480? or maybe a Pent D EE for the ole Dell?


LiLChris posted an offer by artscow a few weeks ago; post the offer on your Facebook profile, and you can get a free custom mousepad.









Offer's over now though.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Look what came in the mail today:











That's so awesome
















I want one


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Broke 12 million finally.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Broke 12 million finally.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Broke 12 million finally.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

so uhh , I hear the folding in Fedora is the fastest way to SMP fold, I have fedora as a secondary OS on my sig rig and was wondering if I could use it to SMP fold and GPU2 (or GPU3) fold in Fedora?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but I don't recommend GPU Folding in Linux.. I have the guides for Ubuntu, and if you know Linux well enough, you should be able to work it out.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but I don't recommend GPU Folding in Linux.. I have the guides for Ubuntu, and if you know Linux well enough, you should be able to work it out.










Why dont you recommend GPU folding in linux?

I know it pretty well and can easily install it but I wanna make sure itll actually net me more PPD


----------



## egerds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hmmm








Wonder why thats happening, good news is your passing Z in 15 hours.

Bad news is, I am coming for you!...wait thats good news too.










TYVM for aiming for me, Too bad every single member [OCN] doesn't have 6+ digit ppd


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *egerds*


TYVM for aiming for me, Too bad every single member [OCN] doesn't have 6+ digit ppd


that is too bad... because we have over 600 active members. That would be some pretty sweet team PPD right there.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Why dont you recommend GPU folding in linux?

I know it pretty well and can easily install it but I wanna make sure itll actually net me more PPD


Horrible lag...

And I don't think it will give you more PPD... maybe an extra 100, though you'd lose more than that on the GPUs...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Horrible lag...

And I don't think it will give you more PPD... maybe an extra 100, though you'd lose more than that on the GPUs...

okay, i just knew that ubuntu was faster than windows for SMP and fedora is even faster. but I cant handle taking a hit in the gpu department


----------



## mmx+

Q6600 rig is working, and I have my GTX260 back. Currently at about 22k from my sig rig. And I used BigdaddyK_UK's guide so they're all in 1 HFM. Once he gets it online again (has to take it home first), I'll post a link here for you guys to check out


----------



## jarble

I am back














what have I missed ?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I am back














what have I missed ?


Well, I've become Folding Editor









Not sure really what else, other than we have some new members turning out nice points, one of whom is already planning a dedicated folding rig (ezekiel_08)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, I've become Folding Editor









Not sure really what else, other than we have some new members turning out nice points, one of whom is already planning a dedicated folding rig (ezekiel_08)


grats on the editor you keeping z in line







. I have noticed a big boost in the top 20 list when I left I was #10 now at the same ppd I'm at #17







but I am always glad to see the ocn team grow









even with as much fun as the cruse was I missed talking with you guys







it's good to be back


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I am back














what have I missed ?


More threads went off topic...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


grats on the editor you keeping z in line







. I have noticed a big boost in the top 20 list when I left I was #10 now at the same ppd I'm at #17







but I am always glad to see the ocn team grow









even with as much fun as the cruse was I missed talking with you guys







it's good to be back










I'm trying to keep Z in line









The PPD required to be top-20 has definitely gone up, back in July when I left for vacation, it was about 35k, now it's 10k higher. Definitely nice to see, but it means that top-20 is all the more elusive for me


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm trying to keep Z in line










Good things that's not your _actual_ job; you'd have to have been sacked by now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Good things that's not your _actual_ job; you'd have to have been sacked by now.












Good thing the rest of the staff doesn't care if your OT or you would have been sacked by the time I started folding


----------



## Monster34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I am back














what have I missed ?


 I hit 4mil today









Welcome back!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Good thing the rest of the staff doesn't care if your OT or you would have been sacked by the time I started folding










Oh, they care. But they know when they're fighting a losing battle.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh, they care. But they know when they're fighting a losing battle.


They could ban you and be done with all of the trouble


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


More threads went off topic...


would not have it any other way
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm trying to keep Z in line









The PPD required to be top-20 has definitely gone up, back in July when I left for vacation, it was about 35k, now it's 10k higher. Definitely nice to see, but it means that top-20 is all the more elusive for me










time to upgrade once again







glad I picked the p6t7 as I still have 5 more pcie slots on this board


----------



## mmx+

I think once the dust clears I'll be at about 45-50k, but that may not be enough by then. Time for more cards I guess







(GTX460)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


They could ban you and be done with all of the trouble










Maybe you should take to Chipp or ENTERPRISE about that...

But they do love me...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Maybe you should take to Chipp or ENTERPRISE about that...

But they do love me...










We all love you


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I think once the dust clears I'll be at about 45-50k, but that may not be enough by then. Time for more cards I guess







(GTX460)


not bad I would love to hit 100k but I am _trying_ to budget my pc spending

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Maybe you should take to Chipp or ENTERPRISE about that...

But they do love me...










we all love you z


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


We all love you











Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


we all love you z


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Maybe you should take to Chipp or ENTERPRISE about that...

But they do love me...











dont kid yourself UNICS-hater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


We all love you










nice ploy to get him/her/it to think you like her/it/him

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


we all love you z










stop loving Z, its creepy (not the love part, the Z part) and Z doesnt like UNICS


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Maybe you should take to Chipp or ENTERPRISE about that...

But they do love me...










Hey, I never said _I_ object to your OT posts. Quite the contrary, if you were banned, I'd have no one to argue with







(I need to keep you around for this at the very least)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


not bad I would love to hit 100k but I am _trying_ to budget my pc spending

we all love you z










100k would be awesome, my current goal is 50k daily

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












Even _I_ love you, even with all of our arguing


----------



## Magus2727

When I move into my house I want to get out a "improvement" loan... to make necessary tech improvements... one if installing a central server room and having VM machines in each room.... I think a 24+ core server would pull some nice numbers...









but most likely the kitchen and bathroom will need to be done, and we will want a walk in closet...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


When I move into my house I want to get out a "improvement" loan... to make necessary tech improvements... one if installing a central server room and having VM machines in each room.... I think a 24+ core server would pull some nice numbers...









but most likely the kitchen and bathroom will need to be done, and we will want a walk in closet...










Pssssh, Imma grab an old Cray XT-4 (one cabinet, 2 max) and run a ton of VM's. Then Imma have old school style terminals (their gonna be new terminals just not actual hosts) setup all around my house to use it.


----------



## mmx+

I think 24 cores may be overkill









BTW, my dad said that once his 24core/48 thread server arrives (technically, it's going to Dublin but he'll be able to remote in) he'll let me get a CPU-Z/Task Manger SS and _maybe_ let me run a few benchmarks. Anyone want to guess what 48 threads of Xeon goodness @ 2.6ghz would do in SMP?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Pssssh, Imma grab an old Cray XT-4 (one cabinet, 2 max) and run a ton of VM's. Then Imma have old school style terminals (their gonna be new terminals just not actual hosts) setup all around my house to use it.


yea... how much is that going to set you back....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


yea... how much is that going to set you back....


I might have to settle for a XT-2, but itll still pwn noobs in 5 instances of BC2


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I might have to settle for a XT-2, but itll still pwn noobs in 5 instances of BC2


that would still have to set you back 40-50K for a used one.... that looks more like its for audio/video then any thing else... i wonder if it would be any good at folding?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


that would still have to set you back 40-50K for a used one.... that looks more like its for audio/video then any thing else... i wonder if it would be any good at folding?


theyre used for floating point operations so I assume you could slap linux SMP on it and fold to oblivion (-bigadv in ~12 hours on a XT-2, I figure a new XT-6 cabinet with 32 12 core opterons could probably finish in a couple hours)

Also I have a while before I get a house, so they will get cheaper


----------



## Magus2727

OCN needs to go in on this.... http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-C7000-W-16X-B...ht_4079wt_1165

16 x 4 x 4 = 256 cores!!!!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


OCN needs to go in on this.... http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-C7000-W-16X-B...ht_4079wt_1165

16 x 4 x 4 = 256 cores!!!!!


they could run the entire site off that and set the cores to fold with their idle cycles!!!!


----------



## mmx+

What do you guys think SMP would give on 48 threads of Xeon goodness at 2,6ghz? I might get the opportunity to find out


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What do you guys think SMP would give on 48 threads of Xeon goodness at 2,6ghz? I might get the opportunity to find out










IDK, the bonuses are calculated logarythmically and Im not much for doing math just for speculative purposes, It would be about as fast as two 980X's though. So 160-200K PPD


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


IDK, the bonuses are calculated logarythmically, It would be about as fast as two 980X's though. So 160-200K PPD


So my i7 860 is about 4:30 per frame on most WUs at stock. Let's say 300 seconds. So the Quad Xeon should in theory be about 50s per frame. Going to Linuxforge and plugging that in to a P6012 is 116k PPD & 6.8k points per WU. I'm going to see if he'll let me fold a couple WUs on it to see


----------



## jck

I am hoping my job will "Dispose" of one of the big old servers soon. I think one that is due for replacement in October is 8 quad core CPU. If so, I am hijacking that rig on the way to the electronics disposal. hehehe


----------



## mmx+

Damn









8 cores over all, right? Not 8 quads, surely?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986
I'm on Z's thread list


----------



## SgtHop

I want to know what a quad Nehalem EX would do to -bigadv.

That's 64 threads, by the way.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I want to know what a quad Nehalem EX would do to -bigadv.

That's 64 threads, by the way.


it would tear it up.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, yeah, lol. But it's a question of how much it would tear it up.


----------



## Dilyn

It would tear it into unrecognizable bits.

I have 3.5k points. I'm slowly gaining on my old 245k that I had at the other team








You are all going DOWN


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986
I'm on Z's thread list




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I want to know what a quad Nehalem EX would do to -bigadv.

That's 64 threads, by the way.


It would be absolutely incredible. 300k+ anyone?


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It would be absolutely incredible. 300k+ anyone?











Hell yeah it would. Of course, -bigadv would be even more incredible.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Hell yeah it would. Of course, -bigadv would be even more incredible.










That's what I meant, bigadv on it









But I think given how much that would cost, a half-dozen or even dozen consumer level i7s would make more sense for PPD/$. But it would be incredible to submit multiple WUs in a day each worth 100k+ points


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's what I meant, bigadv on it









But I think given how much that would cost, a half-dozen or even dozen consumer level i7s would make more sense for PPD/$. But it would be incredible to submit multiple WUs in a day each worth 100k+ points










My bad, thought you were referring to normal SMP.

It would be nice, but not practical. No one is going to spend $15000~ on server grade CPU's just to fold on them.









Still, it would be pretty amazing if people did. Folding on a quad Nehalem EX set-up would be freaking efficient. With the TDP of each octo core chip at around 130W~, you are pulling in maybe 550W from the entire system if you are folding. 550W for 300K PPD is


----------



## mmx+

It wouldn't be as nice, but I am going to see if my dad will let me run standard SMP on his 48-thread Xeon system he's getting in a few weeks (even if only for long enough to do a couple WUs)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 








It wouldn't be as nice, but I am going to see if my dad will let me run standard SMP on his 48-thread Xeon system he's getting in a few weeks (even if only for long enough to do a couple WUs)











Do it!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 









Do it!

He doesn't have it yet, but he said it should arrive in Dublin within a month. He's already told me I can get a Task Manager/CPU-Z SS. Even w/ SMP, it should do 7-10x what my sig rig does easy









It _should_ be able to do a standard A3 in about the time my GTX260 takes to do a 450pt WU (and get nearly 7k points for it). I doubt I'd be able to fold on it long (it's not like they're going to buy a computer this expensive just for FAH), but it would be awesome even to do a couple WUs on it


----------



## SgtHop

Do a standard SMP unit and a -bigadv, just to see what the difference between the two is.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Do a standard SMP unit and a -bigadv, just to see what the difference between the two is.

I doubt I'd be able to use it for long enough to finish a bigadv, but I'll see


----------



## SgtHop

What are the processors clocked at? You may be able to get one out in just a couple hours with 48 threads.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


What are the processors clocked at? You may be able to get one out in just a couple hours with 48 threads.


I think they're a tad over 2.5ghz, but I'm not sure


----------



## PCCstudent

kiwwanna is set to overtake me in 14.4 hours but I drop my first -bigadv in 3. Perhaps I failed enough WU's that I don't get bonus. So I look at it this way, there is no way I hold kiwwanna off except for maybe, and just maybe this one time, lets see.


----------



## SgtHop

It's pretty hard to dip below the 80% mark. You have more than 7000 units complete, I'm guessing a good lot of them are SMP units.

Also, you turned it in for the 3AM update, lol.


----------



## Magus2727

Zodac... did you ever get word back from EOC if they will be changing over to hourly updates?


----------



## markt

Going up....


----------



## mmx+

Nice, just a couple more days


----------



## Baldy

Ugh, won't be able to fold on my GPU for a while.

Upgraded my sound card...and...

the rest of the story

Need to wait for a new mobo and RAM in order to start the GPU up again. :/


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Ugh, won't be able to fold on my GPU for a while.

Upgraded my sound card...and...

the rest of the story

Need to wait for a new mobo and RAM in order to start the GPU up again. :/

why not just use your old sound card til the new mobo and ram arrive?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Ugh, won't be able to fold on my GPU for a while.

Upgraded my sound card...and...

the rest of the story

Need to wait for a new mobo and RAM in order to start the GPU up again. :/


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
why not just use your old sound card til the new mobo and ram arrive?


Because the old sound card is now in a better place. (My friend's rig







)

Also, my onboard sound is jacked up, I have no idea why. That was one of the primary reasons which triggered me to invest in my first sound card.

And, this HT Omega Claro is absolutely AMAZING! Much better than my previous Creative card. Also, the drivers are so much better. I can't go back.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
















Indeed.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Because the old sound card is now in a better place. (My friend's rig







)

Also, my onboard sound is jacked up, I have no idea why. That was one of the primary reasons which triggered me to invest in my first sound card.

And, this HT Omega Claro is absolutely AMAZING! Much better than my previous Creative card. Also, the drivers are so much better. I can't go back.









Indeed.









so how long til the new mobo and ram arrive?


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
so how long til the new mobo and ram arrive?

I'm not even sure when I'm going to order them.

Could be a few weeks till a month or so...









Eying the Biostar TA890FXE though. It's been my dream board since forever. Can't wait till I get my hands on it.









Haven't decided on RAM yet though. Was thinking of G-Skill Flares, but they aren't available here in Singapore. Was also thinking of A-Data and Mushkin, but they also aren't available here...lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I'm not even sure when I'm going to order them.

Could be a few weeks till a month or so...









Eying the Biostar TA890FXE though. It's been my dream board since forever. Can't wait till I get my hands on it.









Haven't decided on RAM yet though. Was thinking of G-Skill Flares, but they aren't available here in Singapore. Was also thinking of A-Data and Mushkin, but they also aren't available here...lol

So you're just folding on your PhII for now?
I guess at least that's better than nothing


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
So you're just folding on your PhII for now?
I guess at least that's better than nothing


Mhmmm

Definitely better than nothing. I'm still able to pull in a decent 5-6K PPD, which is alright...

Once my new motherboard gets in, going to get moar GPU folding powa! 4 PCIe 2.0 slots ftw


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Mhmmm

Definitely better than nothing. I'm still able to pull in a decent 5-6K PPD, which is alright...

Once my new motherboard gets in, going to get moar GPU folding powa! 4 PCIe 2.0 slots ftw









Soon as my KVM and video adapters get here, I'm moving all the folding rigs to one spot.

I sure hope that 1000VA UPS I got is enough to keep them folding


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Mhmmm

Definitely better than nothing. I'm still able to pull in a decent 5-6K PPD, which is alright...

Once my new motherboard gets in, going to get moar GPU folding powa! 4 PCIe 2.0 slots ftw









That would be awesome









I have 3 slots, but I really doubt I'll have 3 cards (unless they're all GT240s, which would be stupid, because a GTX470 would out-produce them all). But the _possibility_ of 3 is nice









Are you going to get more GTS250s?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I sure hope that 1000VA UPS I got is enough to keep them folding









maybe for a minute, id set all the PC's to shut down one it goes on


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That would be awesome









I have 3 slots, but I really doubt I'll have 3 cards (unless they're all GT240s, which would be stupid, because a GTX470 would out-produce them all). But the _possibility_ of 3 is nice









Are you going to get more GTS250s?

I just wish they'd get GPU3 w/ATI support going. I have 2 5850s I want to see what they'll produce in my sig rig.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
maybe for a minute, id set all the PC's to shut down one it goes on

Yeah I figured as much. I just gotta figure out how to have it signal 4 PCs at once. :lachen.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I just wish they'd get GPU3 w/ATI support going. I have 2 5850s I want to see what they'll produce in my sig rig.

As do I. Even if they were just on the level of a GTX460, that's 10k+ PPD each. Wouldn't really help me because I don't run ATI cards (nVidia only here) but it would do a lot to help us catch up the the mostly-nVidia EVGA in the next CC


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
As do I. Even if they were just on the level of a GTX460, that's 10k+ PPD each. Wouldn't really help me because I don't run ATI cards (nVidia only here) but it would do a lot to help us catch up the the mostly-nVidia EVGA in the next CC









Those 5850s are the first independent GPUs I've bought from ATI in...years. Before that, I'd bought 9800s, 8800s, 7900s, etc., all the way back to...back when I bought an ATI Raid Maxx Fury dual GPU card...which ATI had no driver to use both GPUs


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Those 5850s are the first independent GPUs I've bought from ATI in...years. Before that, I'd bought 9800s, 8800s, 7900s, etc., all the way back to...back when I bought an ATI Raid Maxx Fury dual GPU card...which ATI had no driver to use both GPUs









I've had a HD5670, but I ditched it for nVidia for the FAH PPD. And I like nVidia drivers better.

I think I still have my ATi Rage 3D Pro, it's useful for testing things


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That would be awesome









I have 3 slots, but I really doubt I'll have 3 cards (unless they're all GT240s, which would be stupid, because a GTX470 would out-produce them all). But the _possibility_ of 3 is nice









Are you going to get more GTS250s?


Normally, I just buy whichever card has a great deal. For instance, I snagged my GTS 250 for $70, which is supremely cheap here in Singapore.

If I can find another one for the same price, why not?









Of course, I think I might be getting a GTX 295, and then setting back my GTS 250 as a PhysX card. The GTX 295's are really dropping in price recently. Of course, the primary purpose for all the cards would be folding.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I've had a HD5670, but I ditched it for nVidia for the FAH PPD. And I like nVidia drivers better.

I think I still have my ATi Rage 3D Pro, it's useful for testing things









Eh, I just always got better gaming performance out of nVidia boards. Prior to several of those, I'd had a 3dfx Voodoo3D card that rocked but they got bought up.

If FAH doesn't start doing ATI-friendly stuff, I just won't consider folding on a rig I have ATI's in. It's just not worth it.

I like nVidia, but when I built the last rig ATI had best performance for gaming.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I like nVidia, but when I built the last rig ATI had best performance for gaming.

What? This is folding... we don't game.

Hey hey, check it out, we are on page 1337


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Normally, I just buy whichever card has a great deal. For instance, I snagged my GTS 250 for $70, which is supremely cheap here in Singapore.

If I can find another one for the same price, why not?









Of course, I think I might be getting a GTX 295, and then setting back my GTS 250 as a PhysX card. The GTX 295's are really dropping in price recently. Of course, the primary purpose for all the cards would be folding.









$70 does sound like a good price, I got mine for $75.
Something you may want to consider (depending on price) is a GTX460/465, those overclock very nicely
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
What? The is folding... we don't game.

I play Halo on my laptop








It costs me all of ~200 PPD while it's running.....totally worth it


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Zodac... did you ever get word back from EOC if they will be changing over to hourly updates?

No official word yet.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
What? This is folding... we don't game.

Sorry. I have a total of 14 computers in my house (11 working, 1 not working, 2 stored)

I can use one to game on







hehehehe

Quote:

Hey hey, check it out, we are on page 1337








Fitting, isn't it?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Hey hey, check it out, we are on page 1337









Zodac and I are only on Page 134


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Zodac and I are only on Page 134

This.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vijay*
All of this is in anticipation of the v7 client maturing and going into open beta in a few months.

Source

God damn it. I want my passkeys sorted *now*, not "in a few months".


----------



## mmx+

Has anyone else noticed far more 353pt GPU WUs and non-P670X SMP WUs?


----------



## zodac

Check source above; less SMP power at the moment. P670x are bigger, so perhaps they're slowing them down to utilise their available power best?

Dunno about 353s, but GPU WUs always come and go in phases, so that doesn't bother me.


----------



## mmx+

I had read that









I'm liking the 353s, they're fast, small, and give great point








Although anything is better than 511s and 548s


----------



## zodac

511s? Were you even around for them?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
511s? Were you even around for them?

I folded for EVGA in April of last year, and yep. They killed the PPD on my GSOs, down to ~3k from a high of 4.2k on 353s


----------



## zodac

Ahh, I see. Yeah, 511s were hell.

But, they were the best GPU stress test you could hope for.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ahh, I see. Yeah, 511s were hell.

But, they were the best GPU stress test you could hope for.

I still found Furmark better









Were they actually worse than the 548s? They sure didn't seem to be, but I didn't really have identical cards to compare....


----------



## zodac

Oh God yeah. Worst WU, by far.

Don't ask me to compare to the 670x WUs, becuase they're bigger, more complex WUs at least. There was nothing about 511 that was spectacularly difficult (unless I missed that snippet of info).


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oh God yeah. Worst WU, by far.

Don't ask me to compare to the 670x WUs, becuase they're bigger, more complex WUs at least. There was nothing about 511 that was spectacularly difficult (unless I missed that snippet of info).

I've changed hardware so much it's practically impossible to compare different WUs that I've had.

Although I'm not so happy with the 450s (my GTX260 gets 900 PPU (points per update) on those compared to 1059 on the 353s), at least it's far better than the 548s (which dropped my GTX260 to mid-6k PPD)
Ugh, those were horrible. Any reason why they were so bad?


----------



## zodac

Some WUs perform better with high shader clocks (8/9 series GPUs), while others perform better with high CUDA cores (2xx series).


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I had read that









I'm liking the 353s, they're fast, small, and give great point








Although anything is better than 511s and 548s









its all relative my gx2's ran the 353 a lot faster my 275 prefers 587's









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Some WUs perform better with high shader clocks (8/9 series GPUs), while others perform better with high CUDA cores (2xx series).

gaaa all of 2 seconds to slow


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Some WUs perform better with high shader clocks (8/9 series GPUs), while others perform better with high CUDA cores (2xx series).

I've certainly noticed that, the GPU3 WUs are far slower on my GTX260 (about GTS250-level PPD) but have almost no drop on said GTS250

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
its all relative my gx2's ran the 353 a lot faster my 275 prefers 587's










All of my cards prefer the 353s, except the GTS250. It does 7.5k PPD on the 783s (vs 6.5k on 35s)


----------



## LiLChris

So who likes my new avatar?


----------



## mmx+

Nice, it reminds me of mine


----------



## LiLChris

I tried using the last flame I had, didn't look right.

Will try tweaking it later...for now I have other things to finish up.


----------



## mmx+

It looks good, I don't really think there's anything I'd change


----------



## LiLChris

Not this one, the old flame I had...I wanna use it but its being a pain matching up with the other 2 icons.


----------



## mmx+

Yeah, that would be hard to do something with


----------



## k4m1k4z3

ZOMG! Best PPDs on my Q6600 ever!

Somehow my time was messed up...


----------



## mmx+

Well well








That's the sort of PPD that I get on my i7 w/ 2 GPUs going (a tad less, but not much)


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Its at 16k ppd now








I do wonder if I will get the 8k credit for the unit, like it is telling me, since I would have completed it less than an hour from when it thinks I downloaded it


----------



## mmx+

If it was your clock that's messed up, no, I think you'll get ~2.5k or something. But if Stanford things they sent it to you less than an hour ago, maybe








I'm at about 15k on my i7, but it actually gets 15k


----------



## zodac

I'm liking my PPD lately... it's odd, becuase although the Pent D only actually gets 400-500 PPD, it's the only thing I've changed in my set up, and now I'm getting 7k per day... hell, last 24hrs I got 8.9k. I've never managed that outside of a Foldathon before...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm liking my PPD lately... it's odd, becuase although the Pent D only actually gets 400-500 PPD, it's the only thing I've changed in my set up, and now I'm getting 7k per day... hell, last 24hrs I got 8.9k. I've never managed that outside of a Foldathon before...









Sure it's not the PS3?

I got over 10k last update








Both the C2D and i7 submitted WUs worth 3.5k each (i7 had a 6012, the C2D submitted a P6040 that's taken it several days now)


----------



## zodac

I only got my first 24hrs for the PS3 yesterday; before that I was gaming on it mostly, and only Folded when it was in standby.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I only got my first 24hrs for the PS3 yesterday; before that I was gaming on it mostly, and only Folded when it was in standby.

Maybe someone else is folding for you







(not that I would know anything of that, of course







)

I'm liking this 40k+ the past couple days, if I can keep this up, that would be awesome


----------



## zodac

That's possible... but they'd be contributing what... <1k PPD a day that I'm surprised about? Why would anyone do that? Unless someone stuck their PS3 over to my name...

Might just be HFM underestimating my Pent D; did the same with my 9800GT on GPU3...


----------



## mmx+

Well, you can get your TPF and plug it into the Linuxforge calculator to see what it says


----------



## zodac

Could, but I don't really care.

Awesome PPD is awesome, regardless of it's source.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Could, but I don't really care.

Awesome PPD is awesome, regardless of it's source.

If I was pulling even 8.9k PPD I'd be a sad panda
















25k+ is really where it's at


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
If I was pulling even 8.9k PPD I'd be a sad panda
















25k+ is really where it's at









some is better than none.... its not all about the points you know


----------



## zodac

Apologies. I fix it:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Could, but I don't really care.

(Relatively) Awesome PPD is awesome, regardless of it's source.


----------



## mmx+

We all have to have our standards








I would have been happy if I had made 7k every day while I was gone, but that didn't happen


----------



## zodac

Holy crap!









I'm looking to update the Rainmeter app to use HFM, and I see this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bndeac* 
Step 2:
You have a choice of 3 configs:

• The simple "Stats" config:









That's the same rank I'm at *now*. That was almost 6 months ago!

I'm partly annoyed, party amazed.


----------



## LiLChris

Lmao! 500k points later and your in the same place.
Its ok, I am sure you will move spots soon...not sure if your going up in rank.

So mmx+ what part of NC are you from?


----------



## zodac

Nah, I go up and down. Up to 218, then down to 226, then repeat.

Best was 217 for a day... I just wanna pass that again.


----------



## LiLChris

Well good luck! All these with i7s and Fermis are making it hard to move up...
Oh wait thats me!









Me g2g now, ill deal with the boy from NC later.


----------



## zodac

I'll keep an eye on him.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Holy crap!









I'm looking to update the Rainmeter app to use HFM, and I see this:

That's the same rank I'm at *now*. That was almost 6 months ago!

I'm partly annoyed, party amazed.










I guess we've been producing a lot of points then, that's a good thing









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Lmao! 500k points later and your in the same place.
Its ok, I am sure you will move spots soon...not sure if your going up in rank.

So mmx+ what part of NC are you from?









Chapel Hill









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah, I go up and down. Up to 218, then down to 226, then repeat.

Best was 217 for a day... I just wanna pass that again.









Think there's any chance you'll make it into the top-200?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Well good luck! All these with i7s and Fermis are making it hard to move up...
Oh wait thats me!









Me g2g now, ill deal with the boy from NC later.









Me too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'll keep an eye on him.









I don't need anyone to keep an eye on me


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Think there's any chance you'll make it into the top-200?

Maybe if I go back in time and made it so I never helped anyone... otherwise, not without some more PPD.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I don't need anyone to keep an eye on me
















Sure.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Maybe if I go back in time and made it so I never helped anyone... otherwise, not without some more PPD.

~7k isn't enough for you to be in the top 200?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Sure.









_I'm_ not the Editor who trolls at every opportunity


----------



## zodac

Which is why you need to be watched.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Which is why you need to be watched.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
_I'm_ not the Editor who trolls at every opportunity
















you are the editor that has every other post in every folding thread....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
you are the editor that has every other post in every folding thread....

_I_ used to be that Editor... then I got bored.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_I_ used to be that Editor... then I got bored.

its annoying too, makes it hard for anyone else to get a post in edgewise

EDIT: YAY PINK TEXT!!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
its annoying too, makes it hard for anyone else to get a post in edgewise

EDIT: YAY PINK TEXT!!!!!

No, I mean I was the one posting helpful posts in every other thread.

But I found better things to do.


----------



## Baldy

I think I've found someone to buy my current motherboard and RAM. My new kit of RAM is also coming in today. Might get my new mobo by next week, which means GPU folding will start once again!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I think I've found someone to buy my current motherboard and RAM. My new kit of RAM is also coming in today. Might get my new mobo by next week, which means GPU folding will start once again!









nice, glad to here it will be so expedient

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, I mean I was the one posting helpful posts in every other thread.

But I found better things to do.

yeah, its annoying when every post is reponded to by one person.

I like the better things you found to do


----------



## zodac

Yeah, pink makes everything better.

If everything I posted was pink, the Folding section would be even awesomer.


----------



## Dilyn

I wish that you could make text automatically default to certain colors.
I post way to often to be bothered to hit a macro key before posting every time.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

haha, Im lovin my new Kill A Watt meter. I finally got my GX2 rig going again, and see that it is pulling 600 watts from the wall. Good thing I have it on my 850w PSU.

In other news, I dont think I will be folding on my Pentium D... the GX2s are taking up more than 1 core to do their folding, but bringing in a nice 5600 ppd x4
Perhaps I will fire up a single core client (once I get some better cooling on this chip... 60% usage has the temps nearly at 60Âº)
The GX2s are cruising along at 66Âº









My laptop "rig" is pulling 45 watts to fold on its single core cpu








(when the screen is on, it pulls an extra 10w)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I think I've found someone to buy my current motherboard and RAM. My new kit of RAM is also coming in today. Might get my new mobo by next week, which means GPU folding will start once again!

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, pink makes everything better.

If everything I posted was pink, the Folding section would be even awesomer.









Maybe if we had more pink text and more pics of Hayley Williams









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I wish that you could make text automatically default to certain colors.
I post way to often to be bothered to hit a macro key before posting every time.

That's why I gave up on posting everything in blue









EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
haha, Im lovin my new Kill A Watt meter. I finally got my GX2 rig going again, and see that it is pulling 600 watts from the wall. Good thing I have it on my 850w PSU.

In other news, I dont think I will be folding on my Pentium D... the GX2s are taking up more than 1 core to do their folding, but bringing in a nice 5600 ppd x4
Perhaps I will fire up a single core client (once I get some better cooling on this chip... 60% usage has the temps nearly at 60Âº)
The GX2s are cruising along at 66Âº









My laptop "rig" is pulling 45 watts to fold on its single core cpu








(when the screen is on, it pulls an extra 10w)










My sig rig draws 2/3 of that power for 25% more PPD








And my laptop only draw 30w for it's 2k PPD


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, pink makes everything better.

If everything I posted was pink, the Folding section would be even awesomer.










or red posts, or dark blue posts, or orange posts. but mostly pink


----------



## markt

What's wrong with using colors?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Sometimes colors make it hard to read, depending on the color used...


----------



## Dilyn

Pink isn't hard to read


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That is true, though I prefer black


----------



## zodac

I'm not allowed use pink anymore...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

On a side note, I stopped using the email notification, using user cp now and it works pretty good


----------



## zodac

I told you to do that _weeks_ ago!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm not allowed use pink anymore...










Awwww. Por que?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*











On a side note, I stopped using the email notification, using user cp now and it works pretty good










I would, but then I wouldn't feel nearly as important as I do. I enjoy getting 500+ emails a day


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I did it 1.5 weeks ago, so it is "weeks" ago








Emails are cool if I'm at home, but at work its a pain...
I'm subscribed to ~80 threads, so getting about 25-30 emails each 3 hours is just too much if I'm at work xD

@ Dilyn, it gives a good feeling, telling others that you "just" got 20 emails in 5 minutes...


----------



## Dilyn

Exactly


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ah well, it saves me a lot of time at work, and no double emails from the same thread either


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Awwww. Por que?


Trolling was too obvious...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I'm subscribed to ~80 threads, so getting about 25-30 emails each 3 hours is just too much if I'm at work xD


I think I'm subbed to ~2.5k... but only because I'm subbed to the ones I post in.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Same for me Z, though as soon as I have no reason to be subscribed I remove the thread, just because I like to keep things clean....


----------



## zodac

I remove subscription to some, but only if it's outside the Folding section. I keep subbed to all of these, just in case someone bumps one up.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ye, I understand that. I am still subscribed to old threads from myselve... Though only if I care about a reply, if its not usefull I remove it...








lets find some old [email protected] threads and post some replies there


----------



## zodac

_Replies_*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I even get English education over here, cant get any better


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Trolling was too obvious...


So the staff wanted your obvious trolling to be LESS obvious. Gotcha.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So the staff wanted your obvious trolling to be LESS obvious. Gotcha.


Ideally, no trolling, but that's clearly not going to happen








Removing the pink has helped cut down a bit on it


----------



## Dilyn

This post is totally not trolling you.


----------



## SgtHop

This ****'s bananas.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

3.5 days left Zodac, I cant wait...








maybe 2.5 days if I dont have any problems


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
3.5 days left Zodac, I cant wait...








maybe 2.5 days if I dont have any problems









1.4w before I mow down Zodac


----------



## egerds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I just got an Egerds on my radar. Apparently they're going to pass me in...2.4 years. Anyone know who that is?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
looks like he has a few...couple...many SMP clients going.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486367

or, 1 SMP client powered by a ton of cores.

I just lost a 939 x2 4400+ with 2 asus 9600gso 96sp 512mb on Friday, so no more 120k ppd for me till I figure how to fix it







I would love to have everyone fold like me so step and and get more ppd









Would someone step up and please threat me on eoc? (spelling error) Thanks to all whom said they would treat me







what'd you have in mind for my treats?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egerds* 
I just lost a 939 x2 4400+ with 2 asus 9600gso 96sp 512mb on Friday, so no more 120k ppd for me till I figure how to fix it







I would love to have everyone fold like me so step and and get more ppd









Would someone step up and please threat me on eoc?

I would love to







soon as I get that winning loto number


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I would love to







soon as I get that winning loto number









same, if i win the lotto Imma buy a datacenter and fillit with bladeservers for folding


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egerds* 
I just lost a 939 x2 4400+ with 2 asus 9600gso 96sp 512mb on Friday, so no more 120k ppd for me till I figure how to fix it







I would love to have everyone fold like me so step and and get more ppd









Would someone step up and please treat me on eoc?

Maybe if you switch some clients over to me, then maybe I'll step up and give you a fair battle.










You don't have your badge yet!









Anyways, my new set of RAM has arrived!









Few more days till I get my new board in, and I'll fire up my GPU client again!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
same, if i win the lotto Imma buy a datacenter and fillit with bladeservers for folding

Not me. I'll just rent part of Google's server farms for a few months, rack up 250M pts, and then retire to fishing and letting my AMD quad core fold for 6k PPD again


----------



## zodac

Wow, the people at the EOC forum are pretty rude. I went over there and asked if there were any plans to update to 1hr updates, and I was basically told there was no point suggesting it, since few members need hourly updates. Then when I explained it was for team points more than user points, I'm told that Jason has a life _outside_ of EOC.

What the hell is a forum for, if not to ask questions?!









/rant


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Wow, the people at the EOC forum are pretty rude. I went over there and asked if there were any plans to update to 1hr updates, and I was basically told there was no point suggesting it, since few members need hourly updates. Then when I explained it was for team points more than user points, I'm told that Jason has a life _outside_ of EOC.

*What the hell is a forum for, if not to ask questions?!*









/rant

to make you feel little and unimportant,


----------



## zodac

I dunno... I feel important here.

Everyone needs a figure to hate... am I right Balance?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I dunno... I feel important here.

Everyone needs a figure to hate... am I right Balance?









youre not

i thought that was why they made people editors/moderators around here


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Wow, the people at the EOC forum are pretty rude. I went over there and asked if there were any plans to update to 1hr updates, and I was basically told there was no point suggesting it, since few members need hourly updates. Then when I explained it was for team points more than user points, I'm told that Jason has a life _outside_ of EOC.

What the hell is a forum for, if not to ask questions?!









/rant


----------



## zodac

Well... mmx+ isn't hated, and neither are Mort/Mark/Blue... so maybe they chose me to offload all the anger and hatred of the Folders, so they can work on getting more PPD?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy*


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well... mmx+ isn't hated, and neither are Mort/Mark/Blue... so maybe they chose me to offload all the anger and hatred of the Folders, so they can work on getting more PPD?

mmx+ is pretty cool









But you are my favorite editor.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well... mmx+ isn't hated, and neither are Mort/Mark/Blue... so maybe they chose me to offload all the anger and hatred of the Folders, so they can work on getting more PPD?

Punching bag editor ftw!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
But you are my favorite editor.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Punching bag editor ftw!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









Z...if someone tries punchin you...just stand behind me.

No one punches my favorite editor


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Would take some time before Z is standing behind you


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Wow, the people at the EOC forum are pretty rude. I went over there and asked if there were any plans to update to 1hr updates, and I was basically told there was no point suggesting it, since few members need hourly updates. Then when I explained it was for team points more than user points, I'm told that Jason has a life _outside_ of EOC.

What the hell is a forum for, if not to ask questions?!









/rant

That's pretty rude








I'd love hourly updates, I check hourly as is









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
youre not

i thought that was why they made people editors/moderators around here

So we can be hated?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well... mmx+ isn't hated, and neither are Mort/Mark/Blue... so maybe they chose me to offload all the anger and hatred of the Folders, so they can work on getting more PPD?

You know we all love you Z, stop teasing us
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
mmx+ is pretty cool



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
But you are my favorite editor.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Punching bag editor ftw!


















Not nice


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 



























Don't worry. She doesn't have to know about us.


----------



## zodac

Well... I guess I just found out.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 








Don't worry. She doesn't have to know about us.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well... I guess I just found out.









Nothing to find out


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well... I guess I just found out.









Nothing to see here... Move along


----------



## zodac

You know there's only one female Folding Editor, right? It's not a requirement to sign up.


----------



## Dilyn

I know that mmx+ is male...
I've seen pics---
nvmd


----------



## zodac

Not the pics _I've_ seen.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I dunno... I feel important here.

Everyone needs a figure to hate... am I right Balance?










You're important to me, Z


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Would take some time before Z is standing behind you










Couple days at most, if I wanted to book a flight lol


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not the pics _I've_ seen.










Wanna see some more pics?


----------



## zodac

Awww...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You're important to me, Z

















kinda creepy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Couple days at most, if I wanted to book a flight lol


a little more creepy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Wanna see some more pics?

















woah now, they have people on nightline who track that stuff down


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not the pics _I've_ seen.










Nope, you aren't cool enough for me to add on FB








actually, I'll add you if you want, shoot me a PM
Dilyn is


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nope, you aren't cool enough for me to add on FB








actually, I'll add you if you want, shoot me a PM
Dilyn is










I don't need to be _added_ on Facebook to get your pictures. Silly boy.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


kinda creepy

a little more creepy

woah now, they have people on nightline who track that stuff down


You're just jealous.









Go play with your Chia pet now...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't need to be _added_ on Facebook to get your pictures. Silly boy.


Hmmmm....that actually scared me a little


----------



## zodac

Ok, Jason's answer:

Quote:



_Right now I have no intention to go to hourly updates_
_Everything is hardcoded for 3-hour intervals_
_but also that would really balloon the data_


_







_


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok, Jason's answer:

_







_


Damn









All the reason to get ours done sooner then!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nope, you aren't cool enough for me to add on FB








actually, I'll add you if you want, shoot me a PM
Dilyn is



















Soon, the number of IRL friends I have on Facebook will be outnumbered by the ones from OCN


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*










Soon, the number of IRL friends I have on Facebook will be outnumbered by the ones from OCN



















Really?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*










Soon, the number of IRL friends I have on Facebook will be outnumbered by the ones from OCN










thats how you know you spend way too much time on OCN


----------



## zodac

I've only got one OCN friend on my Facebook!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


thats how you know you spend way too much time on OCN


And I spend way more time than him.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've only got one OCN friend on my Facebook!









And I spend way more time than him.










And it's not ME???????









I'm going to have to reconsider things, Z.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've only got one OCN friend on my Facebook!









And I spend way more time than him.










I would gladly be a second (or third if you add jck first)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


thats how you know you spend way too much time on OCN


No, it's what happens when you post your full name on forums of like minded individuals and then do a screen cap of your Facebook page









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


And it's not ME???????









I'm going to have to reconsider things, Z.










This.

I feel so shafted


----------



## zodac

Why would I add you there though? I spend so much time _here_, it's pointless adding you on Facebook. It's not like I'll ever be on FB and *not* on OCN.

Foolish, overly sensitive people.


----------



## Dilyn

One word: 
Chat

Besides, I've talked to Gir more on Facebook yesterday than I have during my entire time here on OCN.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why would I add you there though? I spend so much time _here_, it's pointless adding you on Facebook. It's not like I'll ever be on FB and *not* on OCN.

Foolish, overly sensitive people.










Hm. First you omit me, then you call me names...

I am starting to think you don't lub me


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


One word: 
*Chat*

Besides, I've talked to Gir more on Facebook yesterday than I have during my entire time here on OCN.


this, since you dont use vent (probably cuz OCN vent blows)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


One word: 
Chat

Besides, I've talked to Gir more on Facebook yesterday than I have during my entire time here on OCN.


I PM fast enough that it could be called chat.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I PM fast enough that it could be called chat.










you PM super slow


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


this, since you dont use vent (probably cuz OCN vent blows)


If you don't like it, you can always contact Typefrag or any other Ventrilo hosting provider and pay to start your own.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you PM super slow


Only because you call me names in PMs and I have to wipe the tears from my eyes.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


this, since you dont use vent (probably cuz OCN vent blows)


The fact that nobody goes on anymore and it was rumored around that I'm gay totally turned me off of Vent.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I PM fast enough that it could be called chat.










Touche.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


If you don't like it, you can always contact Typefrag or any other Ventrilo hosting provider and pay to start your own.










why, there is a cool "OCN server" that I could partake in. I dont because I shouldnt have to go to a diffeerent server to relax and talk to people


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


why, there is a cool "OCN server" that I could partake in. I dont because I shouldnt have to go to a diffeerent server to relax and talk to people


That is the dumbest reason ever, considering all you have to do is enter the IP and password to get in


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Only because you call me names in PMs and I have to wipe the tears from my eyes.










I do not call you anything other than what you are

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


The fact that nobody goes on anymore and it was rumored around that I'm gay totally turned me off of Vent.


that too

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That is the dumbest reason ever, considering all you have to do is enter the IP and password to get in










yes, but as you know, there is no happy medium in the vent servers. Ours is over moderated and theirs is vastly under moderated. So I wen t out and got myself a life.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


why, there is a cool "OCN server" that I could partake in. I dont because I shouldnt have to go to a diffeerent server to relax and talk to people


I was just trying to point out that if you think it's "probably cuz OCN vent blows", you have a choice not to use a vent server that "blows".

I don't use it cause I wanted to get on right away, but none of the 3 admins who were documented to be able to handle it...were nowhere to be found.

Anyways... I already have my own Vent server... they're cheap... and it's handy for when my buddy's Mumble server crashes and we need somewhere to coordinate while gaming.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I was just trying to point out that if you think it's "probably cuz OCN vent blows", you have a choice not to use a vent server that "blows".

I don't use it cause I wanted to get on right away, but none of the 3 admins who were documented to be able to handle it...were nowhere to be found.

Anyways... I already have my own Vent server... they're cheap... and it's handy for when my buddy's Mumble server crashes and we need somewhere to coordinate while gaming.

















I understood your point

I also understand the ridiculous timeframe it takes to get an account.

I definitely agree that vent has its uses, it is just not used wisely by this forum


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I understood your point


cool

Quote:



I also understand the ridiculous timeframe it takes to get an account.


cool

Quote:



I definitely agree that vent has its uses, it is just not used wisely by this forum


I'll refrain from making any comments about how they run the vent...since, I didn't get on it.


----------



## zodac

Hehe, michaeljr1156 and Nude_Lewd were meant to pass me before I passed another person. Now I'll pass 3 by the time they catch me.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hehe, michaeljr1156 and Nude_Lewd were meant to pass me before I passed another person. Now I'll pass 3 by the time they catch me.









Michael won't be catching you, he left for EVGA









Maybe you'll make it into the top 200 at some point


----------



## zodac

Wha...? Why?

And top 200 within 2 months I guess... big wave over overtakes coming soon.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Wha...? Why?

And top 200 within 2 months I guess... big wave over overtakes coming soon.

He said something not very polite about me and Mort hammered him








Hah, 2 months







More like 2 weeks here


----------



## zodac

What he say (you can PM it).

And yeah, that's what happens when you have a lot of PPD.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What he say (you can PM it).

And yeah, that's what happens when you have a lot of PPD.









It's amazing what you can do with modern hardware


----------



## zodac

Quite amazing what I've managed with obsolete hardware then, isn't it?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Quite amazing what I've managed with obsolete hardware then, isn't it?









No









You've been at it over a year, I've had under 1/4 of the time and am almost at the same place you are


----------



## zodac

You also had a large knowledge base to get your info from. I floundered with the wrong clients for the first few months... and didn't get a GPU to Fold on until May...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You also had a large knowledge base to get your info from. I floundered with the wrong clients for the first few months... and didn't get a GPU to Fold on until May...

What were you saying earlier about excuses? Remind me please


----------



## zodac

I'm saying you can't really compare when the situations are completely different.

Besides, if I could increase my PPD now, I would. But it's not an option. I think getting 7k out of this stuff is more than I could have expected.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Its a bad idea to leave you 2 on a forum...








I've got a lot to read now


----------



## zodac

Think we have 3 different arguments in 3 threads, then another one in PMs.

It's all your (plural) fault. if there were people online, we would have had something to do.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm sorry, I just couldnt keep my eyes open yesterday... and I had to work today(lunch time right now) so without sleep it would be kinda hard


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Think we have 3 different arguments in 3 threads, then another one in PMs.

It's all your (plural) fault. if there were people online, we would have had something to do.

That sounds about right







(see, we can agree on something, sometimes







)


----------



## markt

Looks like 2682 is gone, 2692 is new unit. Just got one..same tpf basically.


----------



## zodac

Same WU; P2682 was having memory leaks on some systems. They fixed it and rereleased it as P2692.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Looks like 2682 is gone, 2692 is new unit. Just got one..same tpf basically.

Good to know, PPD still around 25k?


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

just to add my tuppence - my farm is now working amazingly since i fixed the network and replaced the router - i am already top 1000 and rising steadily, think i'll add a few more machines MWahahahahahaa


----------



## zodac

Looks like you're getting ~25k PPD at the mo?


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

yeah - out these 7 http://www.bdk-fah.site11.com/summary.html

still got more to add and my sigrig isn't on at th emo either


----------



## zodac

Well why not?!


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

i am being rebellious


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Michael won't be catching you, he left for EVGA









Maybe you'll make it into the top 200 at some point











Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


He said something not very polite about me and Mort hammered him








Hah, 2 months







More like 2 weeks here










If this was what I think it is, I think the consequences were a little harsh on one end and not harsh enough for the response

Either way, its sad to see him leave for another team because of some one here


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK*


yeah - out these 7 http://www.bdk-fah.site11.com/summary.html

still got more to add and my sigrig isn't on at th emo either











You gonna overclock those anytime? Looks like you could pretty much double your PPD that way.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


You gonna overclock those anytime? Looks like you could pretty much double your PPD that way.


Only the 2 i7's @ 3.8ghz would get an awesome 25kppd each, so thats 30kppd on top of what he gets now


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


If this was what I think it is, I think the consequences were a little harsh on one end and not harsh enough for the response

Either way, its sad to see him leave for another team because of some one here


Yeah, I'm sorry to see him go. He was a nice enough guy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


You gonna overclock those anytime? Looks like you could pretty much double your PPD that way.


That would be awesome!


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That would be awesome!


It would but there are work machines and get used about 30% - 40% of the time

................. i'll check wot boards they're on tomorrow


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK*


It would but there are work machines and get used about 30% - 40% of the time

................. i'll check wot boards they're on tomorrow






































Sweet!

You're doing great PPD as is, don't stop now


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Anyone know what happened to ablearcher?

_"He threw an emo fit and died..."_

g'night, y'all.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


_"He threw an emo fit and died..."_

g'night, y'all.










emo fits kill to many good people


----------



## WvoulfeXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 







emo fits kill to many good people

emos are good?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WvoulfeXX* 
emos are good?


----------



## zodac

216th; personal best.









I'll drop down a bit over the next week, but then should start going up a bit more consistently.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
216th; personal best.









I'll drop down a bit over the next week, but then should start going up a bit more consistently.









Nice









259 ATM, and coming up


----------



## zodac

And back to 217.


----------



## mmx+

Good luck making the top-200, I hope to see you there


----------



## zodac

I'll be there eventually.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll be there eventually.










Depending on how soon I make it, I might have to help you for a bit


----------



## zodac

I'd rather you didn't; haven't I said that enough.









And eventually isn't too far away... I check EOC and it said like 80 days... and my PPD went up since then, so not too long.

Remember, I've been ~220 since March... I can wait.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'd rather you didn't; haven't I said that enough.









And eventually isn't too far away... I check EOC and it said like 80 days... and my PPD went up since then, so not too long.

Remember, I've been ~220 since March... I can wait.

I think you've made your point pretty clear, but since you got me into folding, I feel as if I should do a good deed for you









How about this: if you don't make it this year, I'll help. OK?


----------



## zodac

I'll make it this year, so the point is moot.


----------



## mega_option101

Finally got my server back in the mix


----------



## zodac

Too late; I already passed you.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Too late; I already passed you.










It's never too late









Server should be good to produce ~11,000 - 14,000 PPD given that it is running consistently over the course of the day. However, due to the weather still peaking during the day time, it's rather improbable that it will be on throughout the day. Thus, I could predict my production to be in the area of ~7,000 - 10,000 PPD.

If I really want to catch up then, I'll just get my GTX480 to fold alongside the server









That should give me another easy ~14,000 PPD


----------



## zodac

Maybe you should stop talking about it and do it.

I'd like to see this 21-24k you speak of.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Maybe you should stop talking about it and do it.

I'd like to see this 21-24k you speak of.










I know you'd like to see it









However, financially I am in no position to actually provide you with this satisfaction, let alone, would I be comfortable sleeping in this room with the furnace (GTX480) crunching along


----------



## zodac

Oh well... I guess I'll have to settle with being ahead of you from now on...

How will I survive?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh well... I guess I'll have to settle with being ahead of you from now on...

How will I survive?




















Enjoy your comfort for now


----------



## zodac

I think I will. It's quite nice over here.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think I will. It's quite nice over here.


----------



## zodac

They gave me cookies when I passed 220.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


they gave me cookies when i passed 220.


Attachment 169786


----------



## zodac

They were awesome cookies.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


They were awesome cookies.


Don't make me.... ahhhhh

Attachment 169787


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


They were awesome cookies.


do you get them everytime you break 220? cuz it happens biweekly for you. You break 220, 6 people pass you, you break 220 again, 6 people pass you, and the cycle continues


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
do you get them everytime you break 220? cuz it happens biweekly for you. You break 220, 6 people pass you, you break 220 again, 6 people pass you, and the cycle continues

Sounds like the cycle of life to me...


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I know... but it's worth it.

They're the kind of cookies that crumble away and sort of melt in your mouth...


----------



## Dilyn

Also


----------



## kiwwanna

2 | egerds | 110,756 | 3,538,697








3 | capt_zman | 106,867 | 3,262,442

These 2 are showing to pass me in 1-1.5 months at current productions








First time in a while I fealt threatened.








Can't wait to see how those #'s change when I drop my first 980x bigadv iin 4 hours and then all the ones after









SO I guesse I'm putting a challenge towards those 2 to bump it up even more and just try and overtake me


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, I know... but it's worth it.

They're the kind of cookies that crumble away and sort of melt in your mouth...


I want a cookie...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, I know... but it's worth it.

They're the kind of cookies that crumble away and sort of melt in your mouth...


Want!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


2 | egerds | 110,756 | 3,538,697








3 | capt_zman | 106,867 | 3,262,442

These 2 are showing to pass me in 1-1.5 months at current productions








First time in a while I fealt threatened.








Can't wait to see how those #'s change when I drop my first 980x bigadv iin 4 hours and then all the ones after









SO I guesse I'm putting a challenge towards those 2 to bump it up even more and just try and overtake me










Good luck, I think you're going to need it. Zman said that he thought he'd be at 150-200k once he got everything running


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


2 | egerds | 110,756 | 3,538,697








3 | capt_zman | 106,867 | 3,262,442

These 2 are showing to pass me in 1-1.5 months at current productions








First time in a while I fealt threatened.








Can't wait to see how those #'s change when I drop my first 980x bigadv iin 4 hours and then all the ones after









SO I guesse I'm putting a challenge towards those 2 to bump it up even more and just try and overtake me










well, zman just recently got another 980x and will be folding on a regular i7 as well I think... so you will probably have a challenge with him.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Want!









Good luck, I think you're going to need it. Zman said that he thought he'd be at 150-200k once he got everything running

















That's the kind of thing that makes me want to turn on all the rigs again.
sending in a bigadv as we speak and another in about 15 hours.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


That's the kind of thing that makes me want to turn on all the rigs again.
sending in a bigadv as we speak and another in about 15 hours.


Bragger!!!







lol


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
That's the kind of thing that makes me want to turn on all the rigs again.
sending in a bigadv as we speak and another in about 15 hours.

Please do turn them all on









Or you may have to face having threats for the first time in at least a year








The team is growing, something I'm very proud of


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
That's the kind of thing that makes me want to turn on all the rigs again.
sending in a bigadv as we speak and another in about 15 hours.

I smell a bluff


----------



## mmx+

If I'm _very_ lucky, I'll have a SMP WU dumping just in time for the last update of the day, but I fear that it may be minutes too late


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Please do turn them all on









Or you may have to face having threats for the first time in at least a year








The team is growing, something I'm very proud of


Im liking the increasing competition in here!! Just as long as i dont get overpowered in the next foldathon


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Im liking the increasing competition in here!! Just as long as i dont get overpowered in the next foldathon










hah, I'd like to see that... but it probably wont happen


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Im liking the increasing competition in here!! Just as long as i dont get overpowered in the next foldathon










The increasing competition is great









Maybe you'll need to run your [email protected] at full capacity more


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Please do turn them all on









Or you may have to face having threats for the first time in at least a year








The team is growing, something I'm very proud of


I have to wait til either colder weather or fat pockets, whichever comes first...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I smell a bluff
























You're probably right


----------



## Magus2727

Its been nice here that last few nights it gotten down into the 60's and I open the windows and turn the AC off... tonight is not one of those though... low of 78 tonight... way to warm to sleep well.


----------



## zodac

Rain here... anyone wanna trade?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

sure, guess what you'll get in return...


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Rain here... anyone wanna trade?










There isn't any other kind of weather in Ireland is there ?


----------



## Freakn

I'll miss this update but after the 6am I'll be in the top 500


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK*


There isn't any other kind of weather in Ireland is there ?










Snow, if its a few degrees colder


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

or sleet - which is a special weather found only in the UK - not quite snow, but bitterly cold and wet and depressing


----------



## zodac

Sleet... a lot of sleet here.


----------



## harrison

Im so hot your just geting rain.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK*


or sleet - which is a special weather found only in the UK - not quite snow, but bitterly cold and wet and depressing










We get that on occasion in NC









I'm already at ~15k today, it could be a good day for me. At least if the GTX465 can start getting WUs (don't know why it isn't ATM)


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Sleet... a lot of sleet here.









I thought it was there was a lot of *sheep* there.


----------



## mmx+

Decent chance I'll be taking my sig rig into work next week where it can fold 24/7 @ 3.8-4ghz. Maybe bigadv as well









Only downside is that would mean no gaming for me, I can't game when I'm remoted into it


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Decent chance I'll be taking my sig rig into work next week where it can fold 24/7 @ 3.8-4ghz. Maybe bigadv as well









Only downside is that would mean no gaming for me, I can't game when I'm remoted into it









grab a cheap laptop with a 8600 or above, its more than enough for most games at laptop resolutions....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
grab a cheap laptop with a 8600 or above, its more than enough for most games at laptop resolutions....

Already have an 8600 in my Thinkpad, check my specs









It plays Halo wonderfully, as well as some of the NFS titles, but not DiRT2 so well









Not sure if it's worth it to have to give up gaming for the extra 15k PPD. I'm thinking so


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Already have an 8600 in my Thinkpad, check my specs









It plays Halo wonderfully, as well as some of the NFS titles, but not DiRT2 so well









Not sure if it's worth it to have to give up gaming for the extra 15k PPD. I'm thinking so









Dirt 2 is a little more intensive but my MBP has the 8600 and plays MW2, BFBC2, CS, and SC2 very well at 1440x900. Its not at max settings but its playable


----------



## Dilyn

1440x900 looks awesome and lets me max all my games out and still get excellent FPS. I don't understand the need to get bigger monitors


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Sleet... a lot of sleet here.









Freezing rain is better. I've only seen it out here once, but it looked pretty cool with everything encased in ice.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
1440x900 looks awesome and lets me max all my games out and still get excellent FPS. I don't understand the need to get bigger monitors









I run 1920x1200 or whatever it is in Darkfall...and even with all its .NET slowing it down sometimes, I'm getting 128-156FPS.

Of course, I'm not running it on a laptop...


----------



## Dilyn

You also have 2x 5850s and I'm running a single 5770, so your comparison is moot


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You also have 2x 5850s and I'm running a single 5770, so your comparison is moot









It's not moot! My comparison shows a very valid point: get another 5770


----------



## Dilyn

As soon as I buy a board with two PCIex16 slots


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
As soon as I buy a board with two PCIex16 slots









I'd sell you a whole rig, but then what would I do without 5 PCs?


----------



## Dilyn

I'd buy a whole rig, but how many banks would I need to rob to get back in the black!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I'd buy a whole rig, but how many banks would I need to rob to get back in the black!

I dont even remember the last time I was in the black....


----------



## jck

lol...my rigs don't cost $2500 to build...well...usually lol

I've built AMD quad-core rigs for $500 and under with a GPU card. Cheap case, cheap (decent) components, and getting them on sale...yeah...you can pull it off.

Anyways...if I had a LGA775 mobo, I'd give it to you.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I dont even remember the last time I was in the black....

I do. It was about 1:45am when I went to bed. it was black in my room.


----------



## Dilyn

After I finish up my project, I am either going to continue to perfect my LGA 775 rig or start saving up for a new build.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









After I finish up my project, I am either going to continue to perfect my LGA 775 rig or start saving up for a new build.

by perfect do you mean get a C2Q?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
by perfect do you mean get a C2Q?

Q 9650 brosef








And a UD3P with a second 5770 of course.

After I finish my Winter project, I will be going water though. So it'll take some time...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Q 9650 brosef








And a UD3P with a second 5770 of course.

After I finish my Winter project, I will be going water though. So it'll take some time...

whats oyur winter project?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Dirt 2 is a little more intensive but my MBP has the 8600 and plays MW2, BFBC2, CS, and SC2 very well at 1440x900. Its not at max settings but its playable

Do you mean C2D 8600 or Geforce 8600? 'Cause I have the C2D 8600 w/ Intel graphics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
lol...my rigs don't cost $2500 to build...well...usually lol

I've built AMD quad-core rigs for $500 and under with a GPU card. Cheap case, cheap (decent) components, and getting them on sale...yeah...you can pull it off.

Anyways...if I had a LGA775 mobo, I'd give it to you.









I assembled my PhII X4 rig for a tad under $500 w/ an 8800GT, probably the best mid-range gaming setup for the price (maybe w/ a better GPU)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I do. It was about 1:45am when I went to bed. it was black in my room.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Q 9650 brosef








And a UD3P with a second 5770 of course.

After I finish my Winter project, I will be going water though. So it'll take some time...

If you're getting a new CPU and mobo, why don't you go the whole 9 yards and get an i5 or AM3 system?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Do you mean C2D 8600 or Geforce 8600? 'Cause I have the C2D 8600 w/ Intel graphics

GeForce 8600M GT and a C2D T6600 in the MBP


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
GeForce 8600M GT and a C2D T6600 in the MBP

In that case my laptop probably wouldn't be up to snuff. It's a hard choice, on one hand, the extra 15k+ PPD and not having 400w being dumped in my room would be great, but on the other hand, I'm not sure that I'd like only having physical access to my primary PC when I'm @ work and the rest of the time I have to use Teamviewer


----------



## Magus2727

I am not going to hit 1 Million points this month...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I am not going to hit 1 Million points this month...









me either


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I assembled my PhII X4 rig for a tad under $500 w/ an 8800GT, probably the best mid-range gaming setup for the price (maybe w/ a better GPU)

The rig with the GTS250 I could have put together for about $425 if it wasn't for the case (HAF922).

The mobo and ram were a combo for like $90, and the GPU had a insta $40 off or something, and the CPU I'd got for $99, and the 500GB HD for $42 on discount, DVD drive was $19, and the PSU was $45 on sale or something.

Of course, that's also using a PII x2 BE CPU unlocked...it's kind of a crap shoot. Had 1 out of 4 now not unlock. I got a 720 x3, 1 550 x2, and 1 555 x2 did and all OC stably.

And for someone who doesn't want to GPU fold and just wants a college computer, a system can be built for under $300...including Windows XP Pro x64


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I am not going to hit 1 Million points this month...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
whats oyur winter project?

The people in the sleeving section know









Individually sleeving my PSU white, getting a Haf X for Christmas (and a Vertex 2), white extension cables for the EPS12V and the 24 pin, and I'm gonna slap some red fans in it. Theme is red/white/black (gonna try to pickup a Sidewinder x6 keyboard when I get the money as well, will match the theme more than my G15v1 and will also match my Sidewinder mouse







).

It's gonna look hella purty









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
If you're getting a new CPU and mobo, why don't you go the whole 9 yards and get an i5 or AM3 system?

i7 : $250+
X58 board: $200+
DDR3 RAM: $150+








Can get a Q9650 for cheap and a UD3P for cheap (yay connections).
So ~$250 vs $600+


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
i7 : $250+
X58 board: $200+
DDR3 RAM: $150+








Can get a Q9650 for cheap and a UD3P for cheap (yay connections).
So ~$250 vs $600+









Hmm...real cheap?
Athlon II 620 x4 + Asus M4A77TD = $155
Patriot â€˜Sector 5â€™ Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 = $70 after MIR

$225?


----------



## Dilyn

No


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
i7 : $250+
X58 board: $200+
DDR3 RAM: $150+








Can get a Q9650 for cheap and a UD3P for cheap (yay connections).
So ~$250 vs $600+









Hmm...real cheap?
Athlon II 620 x4 + Asus M4A77TD = $155
Patriot â€˜Sector 5â€™ Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 = $70 after MIR

$225?










pwned


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
No









Well so much for me trying to be nice.


----------



## Dilyn

What if I told you that I was a major Intel Fanboy and that even the thought of owning AMD hardware makes me break out in hives and start having convusions?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
What if I told you that I was a major Intel Fanboy and that even the thought of owning AMD hardware makes me break out in hives and start having convusions?

I would say that being a fanboy of any type is silly. best price for the performance you are looking for is what you should go with every time. or best performance for the price you are looking for. either way.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
I would say that being a fanboy of any type is silly. best price for the performance you are looking for is what you should go with every time. or best performance for the price you are looking for. either way.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Fanboy? Please









Just buy what's right for you. Does it really matter who's brand it is? If you like it and it does what you want and it fits your price point, jump on it. People who put too much thought into what they should get based on names and brands are ridiculous, and need to lighten up and stop caring so much.


----------



## markt

Just call me "The power supply killer". Another psu casualty today, my gtx 470 killed a 700watt psu. So I put a 1000watt one in.
I think that makes 5 or 6 psu's in 3 months.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Only the 470 that killed the psu? or was there more hardware stressing it?


----------



## SgtHop

That's a lot of PSUs.

That's also why I get ones that are more powerful than what I need. Saves me a lot of headaches.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Just call me "The power supply killer". Another psu casualty today, my gtx 470 killed a 700watt psu. So I put a 1000watt one in.
I think that makes 5 or 6 psu's in 3 months.










I'm stunned that killed it TBH. The only PSU that I've ever killed was a generic "400w" that I tried to run a dual Pentium 4 Xeon setup on


----------



## markt

You gotta have a budget with 12 rigs, $200 psu's x 12= more than I want to spend.
Also, these psu's mostly have been running 24/7 for over a year to 2 yrs.


----------



## mmx+

What brands are you using? I've found Corsair and Antec in particular to be extremely reliable (although XFX is another good choice)


----------



## jarble

I killed 2 ocz psu's trying to power the farm before I broke down and laid out the cash for a good psu

but 6 is a bit intense


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I killed 2 ocz psu's trying to power the farm before I broke down and laid out the cash for a good psu

but 6 is a bit intense









He also has far more rigs









Still it seems like a lot to me


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Ive only killed 2 in the past year. Hopefully no more in this next year.


----------



## mmx+

I must be pretty lucky then


----------



## markt

I use mostly corsair and antec, but I have some coolermaster that I rma on a regular basis. Still under warranty.


----------



## mmx+

Well, good luck, I've had no issues so far w/ Corsair or Antec. Not such great luck with CM or OCZ though


----------



## eclipseaudio4

In my sights.....

Indignity







>1.3 Weeks
FlyingJJ







>4.8 Days
Cliftonious







>4.1 Days
guttboy







>1.7 Days
Aardobard







>18 Hours


----------



## zodac

215th!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


215th!










Congrats now come and get meh


----------



## zodac

I'm on the way; gaining by 2k points a day.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm on the way; gaining by 2k points a day.










yes but I have been down for the summer and am actually pulling ~16k PPD+ altho I see you have recently added some more power to your name.....


----------



## zodac

Yeah... from somewhere.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


In my sights.....

Indignity







>1.3 Weeks
FlyingJJ







>4.8 Days
Cliftonious







>4.1 Days
guttboy







>1.7 Days
Aardobard







>18 Hours


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


215th!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... from somewhere.










you keep this keep cranking WU's out and I may have to find a secret weapon....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


you keep this keep cranking WU's out and I may have to find a secret weapon....










It's not Z, someone's folding for Z with what looks like a GTX260


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It's not Z, someone's folding for Z with what looks like a GTX260










thats ok I will still get a secret weapon just to keep her/him/it







behind me


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I could easily make it 4 more before the night is through. Sadly the last two are in a rig I can't access remotely or I could do all six.


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It's not Z, someone's folding for Z with what looks like a GTX260










Actuallty logged straight into HTPC to check thats... suspicious coincidence ...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*









I could easily make it 4 more before the night is through. Sadly the last two are in a rig I can't access remotely or I could do all six.










Wait... 4 more what?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK*


Actuallty logged straight into HTPC to check thats... suspicious coincidence ...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*









I could easily make it 4 more before the night is through. Sadly the last two are in a rig I can't access remotely or I could do all six.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wait... 4 more what?


















cant win


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

GTX 260s of course.


----------



## zodac

I is confoosed.

_You're_ Folding for me? Or you're just trying to drive me mad early in the morning?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm saying I _could_ switch them over to your name easily.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I think so...


----------



## zodac

Too late to think straight; don't blame me.


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

< Zodac
The Plot >


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Magus, Im comin for you today


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I is confoosed.

_You're_ Folding for me? Or you're just trying to drive me mad early in the morning?










Explains why my little server can't catch up to you


----------



## Freakn

I'll hit 1/2 million points for month this month


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


I'll hit 1/2 million points for month this month


I was literally coming here to post this.









Woot hitting 1mil for the first time in a single month.
Last record was 750k, should be there tomorrow.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 







I could easily make it 4 more before the night is through. Sadly the last two are in a rig I can't access remotely or I could do all six.









Do eet, even if just for a day









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK* 
Actuallty logged straight into HTPC to check thats... suspicious coincidence ...



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
I'll hit 1/2 million points for month this month

:cheeers








I'm going to be a tad under 600k for the month









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I was literally coming here to post this.









Woot hitting 1mil for the first time in a single month.
Last record was 750k, should be there tomorrow.

Congratulations!
I'm hoping to do a mil a month if I can get everything running


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Magus, Im comin for you today









AHHHHH 0.7 Hours.... Nothing I can do.....









I will be back..... Just need to pay off the new tires for the Jeep before I can get more computer parts....


----------



## mmx+

I just hate those overtakes where this is nothing that can be done


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I just hate those overtakes where this is nothing that can be done









there wasnt much to be done when he had passed me...


----------



## Baldy

Seems to me I might be getting a potential boost in my PPD.









Picking up a dead Leadtek 8800GTS (G80) tomorrow for $7. (Artifacts badly, fan appears to not be working sometimes, but it is able to POST and boot up to Windows). Will try and troubleshoot the issue.

Might also be trading my GTS 250 + $30 for a Leadtek GTX 260 Core 216 Extreme+, not confirmed yet though.

And of course, will be purchasing my new motherboard this Tuesday or Wednesday, depends on when I have the time to make my way down to the local IT mall. >.<


----------



## mmx+

Sweet!

You'll like a GTX260, that one should be ~8k PPD


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Seems to me I might be getting a potential boost in my PPD.









Picking up a dead Leadtek 8800GTS (G80) tomorrow for $7. (Artifacts badly, fan appears to not be working sometimes, but it is able to POST and boot up to Windows). Will try and troubleshoot the issue.

bake it.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Sweet!

You'll like a GTX260, that one should be ~8k PPD









Thanks!

Really hope I get the chance to like it, the opposite party still hasn't responded to my offer yet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
bake it.

Baking will be a last ditch resort. From what he said, it artifacts very badly, and the fan is not functioning properly. I'm thinking the card might be overheating, hence causing artifacts. However, I don't see how it would artifact during the boot up process because of this...it shouldn't be that fast.

Going to need to troubleshoot a bit. You guys have any suggestions?

If even baking doesn't work in the end, I'm going to take the GPU chip out and make a nifty keychain.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
there wasnt much to be done when he had passed me...

Same when JWellington and Tazi blew past me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
bake it.

Is it just me, or this pretty much always a fix for dead G80 cards?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Is it just me, or this pretty much always a fix for dead G80 cards?

more than just the g80... but yes, if it artifacts, baking seems to help a lot of the time.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
more than just the g80... but yes, if it artifacts, baking seems to help a lot of the time.

I've never had a card that died like that, but I'll take your word for it









I had a 6600GT that just died, no artifacts, nothing


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yay








I made it to 2 mil: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466987
Cpu is back to smp for the night, maybe an other day cause I'm going to put my hardware in an other case.


----------



## zodac

Gratz Bastiaan. I'll be joining you in a few days.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Danke Z, you are pretty close








The only milestone left for you is going sub 200! (and the next millions o/c)
If you do that with your current hardware you'll be my hero...


----------



## zodac

I get sub 200, and I will be content to stay there.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Would be cool








I cant wait myselve, must be cold up there...


----------



## mmx+

Congratulations Bastiaan!

I'll be joining you before too long


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Finally folded my 20,000th WU today. Been waiting on that milestone for awhile now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Finally folded my 20,000th WU today. Been waiting on that milestone for awhile now.
















































That's slightly over 10x as many as I've done


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Finally folded my 20,000th WU today. Been waiting on that milestone for awhile now.










No certificate?









Congratz though. Awesome milestone.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

As requested:


----------



## zodac

Lol, I read that as "Failed".


----------



## Dilyn

It says AVERAGE white guy.
So really he would've only failed 25% of those 20,000.


----------



## zodac

How is 1 in 4 average?


----------



## Dilyn

Average = 75% 
Does it not?


----------



## zodac

I would have defined it as the middle of a set scale/measurement. So 50%.


----------



## Dilyn

Not if you go by the school's grading scales, missy


----------



## zodac

This isn't a school.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## zodac

Shouldn't you be posting in OT somewhere?

You're only allowed post around here if you have a postbit.


----------



## Dilyn

How many points do you need for a postbit?


----------



## Magus2727

Need to be in the top 1500, and then "apply" a few days/weeks later you will get it... and fold at leats 1 WU every 30 days.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Need to be in the top 1500, and then "apply" a few days/weeks later you will get it... and fold at leats 1 WU every 30 days.


Actually that's changed now. You only have to get 50k points initially to be eligible for the postbit.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Actually that's changed now. You only have to get 50k points initially to be eligible for the postbit.


I guess thats because the points to get to 1500 is getting higher and higher...
For me it was 75k points, but now you need 115k to get there...


----------



## Freakn

Also had biggest week ever, 154k points, i know some people do that in a day but I'm happy for a start.


----------



## willi0201

sorry i dont have the answer to your question. But how do i post new threads? Can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I guess thats because the points to get to 1500 is getting higher and higher...
For me it was 75k points, but now you need 115k to get there...










Back when I started folding it was ~5k to get a postbit


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I guess thats because the points to get to 1500 is getting higher and higher...
For me it was 75k points, but now you need 115k to get there...









It was right at 95-100k for me IIRC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Also had biggest week ever, 154k points, i know some people do that in a day but I'm happy for a start.

























My 3rd best week ever @ 226k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Back when I started folding it was ~5k to get a postbit









So easy








I could get that in 12 hours across my sig rig GPUs


----------



## Baldy

Say hello to my slightly disabled friend:



















Picked her up for $7.









Will start troubleshooting this card tomorrow after school. If none of the soft approaches work out, she's going in the oven.









If THAT doesn't work out, the GPU chip is going to become my new customized keychain.


----------



## just4funuk

Got 500K in July little lower this month (370K) due to second power supply failure(250W Thermaltake Express GPU only).I am trying to break the 20K PPD barrier but struggling to. In the process of changing folding rig(replacing GPU's) to get more PPW. To bring running costs down and PPD up.

Next aim after 20K PPD. Might be to try an achieve 750K a month from the one machine but running cost wil be my main concern here.


----------



## zodac

Well, bad news. Woke up this morning to find my screen artifacting something horrible.









I'm gonna give my 9800 a day off and see how it is tomorrow... Sad day.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's been a good last 24 hours for me. After folding my 20,000th WU yesterday I broke 13 million and took over the 19th spot overnight.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Say hello to my slightly disabled friend:



















Picked her up for $7.









Will start troubleshooting this card tomorrow after school. If none of the soft approaches work out, she's going in the oven.









If THAT doesn't work out, the GPU chip is going to become my new customized keychain.









Great deal!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just4funuk* 
Got 500K in July little lower this month (370K) due to second power supply failure(250W Thermaltake Express GPU only).I am trying to break the 20K PPD barrier but struggling to. In the process of changing folding rig(replacing GPU's) to get more PPW. To bring running costs down and PPD up.

Next aim after 20K PPD. Might be to try an achieve 750K a month from the one machine but running cost wil be my main concern here.

Good luck on a 750k month









I'm just a tad over 600k so far this month, my goal is 750k one month and then 1mil


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well, bad news. Woke up this morning to find my screen artifacting something horrible.









I'm gonna give my 9800 a day off and see how it is tomorrow... Sad day.









Not the 9800GT!









It's been folding for you for what? Over a year or so?

Well, if the artifacting doesn't subside, I think it's time for a good ol' bake. If that doesn't work...well...you have that as an excuse for spending money on a new GPU for folding.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
It's been a good last 24 hours for me. After folding my 20,000th WU yesterday I broke 13 million and took over the 19th spot overnight.









Congrats!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Great deal!

Yeah I know! Even if it doesn't work _at all_, the looks of this GPU is already worth $7. Leadtek GPU's are really good looking.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Not the 9800GT!









It's been folding for you for what? Over a year or so?

Well, if the artifacting doesn't subside, I think it's time for a good ol' bake. If that doesn't work...well...you have that as an excuse for spending

18months nearly.









And no, it's not an excuse. If I could fit a dual slot GPU, I'd have bought somethign better by now. My only option is _another_ 9800GT.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
18months nearly.









And no, it's not an excuse. If I could fit a dual slot GPU, I'd have bought somethign better by now. My only option is _another_ 9800GT.

Well, folding 1 and a half years almost 24/7, can't say I'm surprised to see the card letting up.

Well, the GTX480 Hydro Copper FTW is a single slot.

The card + other watercooling equipment will run you close to $1000 altogether, but hey, it would be pretty awesome!









But in all seriousness, if you are shopping for a new single slot card, get the EVGA GT 240. It's the only single slot GT240 I believe. PPD should be similar to a 9800GT, but with lower power consumption and I believe lower temps as well.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
18months nearly.









And no, it's not an excuse. If I could fit a dual slot GPU, I'd have bought somethign better by now. My only option is _another_ 9800GT.

Well if that 9800gt don't work for you I got a 9800gt 512mb from EVGA (never used it and no spairs slots to use) I could send your way just pay S&H fees.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The rig is up and running again.
It was down because I had to build the hardware into a new case.
Everything is working like it should. The smp unit on the cpu will finish in 2 hours, after that it'll fold bigadv's again.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Well if that 9800gt don't work for you I got a 9800gt 512mb from EVGA (never used it and no spairs slots to use) I could send your way just pay S&H fees.

Wow! Epic deal!

You should pounce on this Z, even if your current 9800GT _isn't_ dead.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Talk about loosing ground and falling off the band wagon. I Just finished setting up the change over(Stole my 9600GT back from wife and gave her the 200 card). So for now my mini farm consist of :
Sig Rig no OC included
C2D E6750 + BFG980GTXOC
CPU and GPU folding
AM2 + BFG9600GTOC
CPU and GPU folding

Dang fell from the top 50(Last yr) to 84th. I have found a place to purchase refurbished systems from (HP,Dell,etc.) so the future plans are to have 6 rigs folding before Dec. Systems come complete so all I have to do is purchase and add the folding cards.

Ok ok enough trash talking back to folding....

Chuck D Fold on...


----------



## Jplaz

Check out my ranking


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well, bad news. Woke up this morning to find my screen artifacting something horrible.









I'm gonna give my 9800 a day off and see how it is tomorrow... Sad day.


















I guess you should have been expecting it though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
It's been a good last 24 hours for me. After folding my 20,000th WU yesterday I broke 13 million and took over the 19th spot overnight.


















Awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
18months nearly.









And no, it's not an excuse. If I could fit a dual slot GPU, I'd have bought somethign better by now. My only option is _another_ 9800GT.

Maybe get a GT240? Or there might be a single-slot GTS250?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Well if that 9800gt don't work for you I got a 9800gt 512mb from EVGA (never used it and no spairs slots to use) I could send your way just pay S&H fees.

If she passes up on it, I'll take it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 
Talk about loosing ground and falling off the band wagon. I Just finished setting up the change over(Stole my 9600GT back from wife and gave her the 200 card). So for now my mini farm consist of :
Sig Rig no OC included
C2D E6750 + BFG980GTXOC
CPU and GPU folding
AM2 + BFG9600GTOC
CPU and GPU folding

Dang fell from the top 50(Last yr) to 84th. I have found a place to purchase refurbished systems from (HP,Dell,etc.) so the future plans are to have 6 rigs folding before Dec. Systems come complete so all I have to do is purchase and add the folding cards.

Ok ok enough trash talking back to folding....

Chuck D Fold on...

The team has expanded a lot, already since I started, top-1500 is 20k points more. I remember when 1mil earned you a top-100 seat









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jplaz* 
Check out my ranking


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Wow! Epic deal!

You should pounce on this Z, even if your current 9800GT _isn't_ dead.









I might do, but only if the 9800GT doesn't survive this.

Gave it a rest for most of the day, but using it now and Folding on it. Will check back then I get home tonight. If there're no artifacts, I'll keep it.

Otherwise, it looks like I'm doing some baking soon.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 








I guess you should have been expecting it though









Why would I? You heard Buick last night; his GPUs have been Folding for years and they're still going.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Why would I? You heard Buick last night; his GPUs have been Folding for years and they're still going.

You said back in June or July that your GPU was developing issues


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but that was the fan crapping out... the fan was working fine this morning, just a hell of a lot of artifacts.


----------



## Epona

ZODAC, go to Microcenter, they've got a deal on GTS240s right now. 75 up front, 30 AR. Not bad, no? Get 3 of them.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
ZODAC, go to Microcenter, they've got a deal on GTS240s right now. 75 up front, 30 AR. Not bad, no? Get 3 of them.









LOL, how is she gonna do that?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Ehh I wouldn't be too worried about it. You're still gaining points nicely.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
ZODAC, go to Microcenter, they've got a deal on GTS240s right now. 75 up front, 30 AR. Not bad, no? Get 3 of them.









I'm in Ireland.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
ZODAC, go to Microcenter, they've got a deal on GTS240s right now. 75 up front, 30 AR. Not bad, no? Get 3 of them.









Z's in Ireland


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Ehh I wouldn't be too worried about it. You're still gaining points nicely.









Now what would be funny is if zodac started dropping bigadv units every few days


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If only _someone_ had an extra i7 rig. I've been shopping new parts.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
If only _someone_ had an extra i7 rig. I've been shopping new parts.









Me? It wouldn't be an _extra_ for Z when she doesn't already have one


----------



## LiLChris

FYI won't be folding tomorrow and possibly through the weekend.
Depending how long it takes me to set up everything in my new place.

Story here - http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/8...charges-3.html
Having to move after being here for 3 months /sigh


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
FYI won't be folding tomorrow and possibly through the weekend.
Depending how long it takes me to set up everything in my new place.

Story here - http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/8...charges-3.html
Having to move after being here for 3 months /sigh

That sucks









Sorry to hear that


----------



## LiLChris

And most likely I won't be able to fold with my main rig, since this place shares central air with the main house.
The q6600 will continue to fold since it barely puts out any heat and its for the team.









Lets see how this goes, luckily I have 10 boxes from newegg so packing should be easy.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
And most likely I won't be able to fold with my main rig, since this place shares central air with the main house.
The q6600 will continue to fold since it barely puts out any heat and its for the team.









Lets see how this goes, luckily I have 10 boxes from newegg so packing should be easy.

That sucks
















I just read over that thread, she is messed up something strange


----------



## LiLChris

Good news I hit my goal of 1mil for the month. 
Hate constantly moving, costing me a fortune. /sigh


----------



## Jplaz

My main GPU is losing stability but I should still be able to reach my 150k month goal. If I could get a million by the end of this year that would be niiicee but I don't think I can get that with my current setup...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

What is it with stability on 8800GTs... mine was crapping out too. It was crashing my whole computer, I lost a few 6702 units as a result of that card.

I switched it over to GPU3 and it is behaving just fine now. (also runs cooler and draws a few less watts)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think my original "golden" 260 is starting to show some wear. It's PPD is a bit less at the same clocks as the other 260 in my second farm. Oh well, it's still folding like a champ but something I'll have to keep an eye on.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Good news I hit my goal of 1mil for the month.
Hate constantly moving, costing me a fortune. /sigh

Congrats!
750k in a month is my goal ATM, I figure it shouldn't be too hard if I can fold the entire month









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jplaz* 
My main GPU is losing stability but I should still be able to reach my 150k month goal. If I could get a million by the end of this year that would be niiicee but I don't think I can get that with my current setup...

Good luck w/ your 1mil. I think that you should be able to make it, but it would certainly be close.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I think my original "golden" 260 is starting to show some wear. It's PPD is a bit less at the same clocks as the other 260 in my second farm. Oh well, it's still folding like a champ but something I'll have to keep an eye on.

What clocks do you get? I can't get above 1480 on my shaders


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I used to fold at 1728 with it but some of the newer WU's made it crash. It and two others are at 1620.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I used to fold at 1728 with it but some of the newer WU's made it crash. It and two others are at 1620.


That's very impressive. You said it got ~9k on the 353s, right?

When (if) it dies, is it going to be replaced with a GTX460 or a GT200-based card?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It still gets 9k+ on 353's and used to get just over 10k on 353's when I had it at 1728. I'm sure if it goes at some point then I'll start replacing them with whatever the newest budget folding cards are. It's just down no more than 200 PPD on 450's so it's not a huge concern right now.

Edit: It's actually just a shade under 9k now and about 250 PPD from the other cards at 1620.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
It still gets 9k+ on 353's and used to get just over 10k on 353's when I had it at 1728. I'm sure if it goes at some point then I'll start replacing them with whatever the newest budget folding cards are. It's just down no more than 200 PPD on 450's so it's not a huge concern right now.

Edit: It's actually just a shade under 9k now and about 250 PPD from the other cards at 1620.

Well that's not so bad I guess. Sorry to hear that it's having issues, that's never fun


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If it starts failing WU's I'll worry then. Right now it and it's cousin in the same rig have been going non-stop for ~900 WU's. Not broke don't fix.


----------



## mmx+

I'd say it's pretty stable if it's been going for 900 hours









My laptop has gone over a month folding at times, but not my sig rig (max uptime on it is about 10 days IIRC)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So "zodac"







is currently at 211. Hope she makes top 200 by the 1st.


----------



## Freakn

Well it looks like I'll hit the 1/2 mil month within 12 hours









nd at current rate 1 million total in around 10 days time


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Nice work. That 1055T will net some good points for you with a good OC. My 1090T does fairly well. Just need a couple nvidia GPU's to really get the points going.


----------



## Freakn

Currently only folding on 1090T, B50 & GTS250.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Well it looks like I'll hit the 1/2 mil month within 12 hours









nd at current rate 1 million total in around 10 days time









Awesome!

You have a very strong setup!









Are you going to fold on your 1055T as well?


----------



## SgtHop

Woo. This has been the best month I've had so far, and I still have two -bigadvs to turn in before it's over.

Also, 12m should be comin round this next update.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Woo. This has been the best month I've had so far, and I still have two -bigadvs to turn in before it's over.

Also, 12m should be comin round this next update.

Congrats on a great months, I too just had my best month ever.
Finally got my 5 mil badge and hit 2 mill production this month


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Congrats on a great months, I too just had my best month ever.
Finally got my 5 mil badge and hit 2 mill production this month









Yeah, I see you pop up on my threats list every now and again. I think you're on it right now, actually.

But, good deal on the 5 million. It's a good feeling getting to that point.

You're seven behind me though, according to EOC, you'll pass me in...13.4 years. Better bump up the production!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Woo. This has been the best month I've had so far, and I still have two -bigadvs to turn in before it's over.

Also, 12m should be comin round this next update.

Awesome!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Yeah, I see you pop up on my threats list every now and again. I think you're on it right now, actually.

But, good deal on the 5 million. It's a good feeling getting to that point.

You're seven behind me though, according to EOC, you'll pass me in...13.4 years. Better bump up the production!

I figure I should be able to get 5mil before the year is out


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I will do 500K more in August than my previous best month.









If I can keep my monthly production at 3 million I should reach my goal of 20 million sometime in October.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I will do 500K more in August than my previous best month.









If I can keep my monthly production at 3 million I should reach my goal of 20 million sometime in October.










That's awesome!









Aug is my best month ATM, 13k more than my previous best month. Just a tad over 650k now


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Awesome!

You have a very strong setup!









Are you going to fold on your 1055T as well?


Thanks









I've had to hold off on the 1055T, probably 6 weeks away









I'll be picking up GT240 again shortly, 2 weeks hopefully


----------



## mmx+

I folded my 2,000th WU today:


----------



## Epona

I've folded nearly 2300 workunits... yay for small WUs.


----------



## mmx+

I have hundreds of SMP WUs......


----------



## Freakn

Done !! 500,000 points in a month























 PROOF


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Done !! 500,000 points in a month























 PROOF

Damit i just broke 500k your beating me!!!


----------



## Freakn

But your on track to overtake me in 4 weeks. That 980x blitz's my whole setup on its own


----------



## Baldy

Biostar TA890FXE Build

Be afraid, be very afraid. Once I populate all 4 PCI-E slots, I'm shootin' up the ranks.


----------



## Freakn

Have you already chosen what single slot design cards your going to use?

IIRC you'd either have to go 9800GT's or GT240's. Are their any other choices?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Done !! 500,000 points in a month























%20%20PROOF[/quote]%3Cbr%20/%3EAwesome!%20:cheers:%3Cbr%20/%3E


> Biostar TA890FXE Build[/URL]
> 
> Be afraid, be very afraid. Once I populate all 4 PCI-E slots, I'm shootin' up the ranks.






> I'm not afraid. Unless you can manage 40k+ PPD from that, I think that I'll have nothing to fear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get 4 single-slot GTX470s, or failing that, 260s. Or some GT240s for cheap PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Freakn*
> Have you already chosen what single slot design cards your going to use?
> 
> IIRC you'd either have to go 9800GT's or GT240's. Are their any other choices?
> 
> Those are what I'd recommend for the price


----------



## jarble

lost a big av last night




























apparently the ffxiv updater and big av do not get along


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
lost a big av last night




























apparently the ffxiv updater and big av do not get along
















Damn









Things like this make me not want to even try bigadv.

Still probably worth it to try, worse case I loose ~20-25k points


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
lost a big av last night




























apparently the ffxiv updater and big av do not get along
















I'm sorry to hear that jarble, as that loss of many points will only hasten my overtake of you.









How is FF XIV anyways? I haven't been keeping up and just got an open beta invite today.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Done !! 500,000 points in a month
























 PROOF

Me too. Gratz to you too!


----------



## Volvo

Sup people









Wow, this is like trash talk on the CB Radio!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
Sup people









Wow, this is like trash talk on the CB Radio!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Damit i just broke 500k your beating me!!!









You there! Go get your postbit:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...here-read.html


----------



## Jplaz

Woot, I reached my goal of a 150k month!
Next month will hopefully be a 175Ker but I'm not sure if I can get there with what I have now...

EDIT: What PPD would a 8400GS get? I might be able to get one...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Today is a good day for passing... 2 places in a day.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Zodac's PPd is back to sucking something terribad


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Think I may make it to 2.8 million this month. Easily my best month but now I'm going to need to get more hardware to start hitting 3 million a month.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Zodac's PPd is back to sucking something terribad










I can fix that again.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Think I may make it to 2.8 million this month. Easily my best month but now I'm going to need to get more hardware to start hitting 3 million a month.

I can fix that again.










I fixed it first....


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm not afraid. Unless you can manage 40k+ PPD from that, I think that I'll have nothing to fear









You should get 4 single-slot GTX470s, or failing that, 260s. Or some GT240s for cheap PPD










Where the heck do I find 4 single slot GTX 470's >.<

Meh I'm not going to be adding any folding muscle in my rig, my wallet is already deflated.









Of course, at least now I know that I can readily upgrade my system when I feel like it.









I just had a crazy idea about baking though.

A few people here came up with an alternative method of "baking" their GPUs, and claimed that it worked.

They took off the heatsink for the GPU, and then installed it inside their rig and booted up, and waited for the GPU to overheat.

After that, they put back on the heatsink, and the GPU worked.

It was not only one person, but a few who have done this.

Honestly, I don't believe in this practice at all, but hmmm...what if...


----------



## Epona

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Where the heck do I find 4 single slot GTX 470's >.<

Meh I'm not going to be adding any folding muscle in my rig, my wallet is already deflated.









Of course, at least now I know that I can readily upgrade my system when I feel like it.









I just had a crazy idea about baking though.

A few people here came up with an alternative method of "baking" their GPUs, and claimed that it worked.

They took off the heatsink for the GPU, and then installed it inside their rig and booted up, and waited for the GPU to overheat.

After that, they put back on the heatsink, and the GPU worked.

It was not only one person, but a few who have done this.

Honestly, I don't believe in this practice at all, but hmmm...what if...


That's essentially what people do when they do the x clamp fix on the 360s. You bake it and it resolders something along the way. I'm sure it works just about the same way.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


Woot, I reached my goal of a 150k month!
Next month will hopefully be a 175Ker but I'm not sure if I can get there with what I have now...

EDIT: What PPD would a 8400GS get? I might be able to get one...


Congrats!

About 600 PPD or so, not worth it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Today is a good day for passing... 2 places in a day.










Nice!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Zodac's PPd is back to sucking something terribad










And there's a shock









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Think I may make it to 2.8 million this month. Easily my best month but now I'm going to need to get more hardware to start hitting 3 million a month.

I can fix that again.










Awesome! That's about 4.5x what I've done so far this month









And pleas keep your PPD under your name









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Where the heck do I find 4 single slot GTX 470's >.<

Meh I'm not going to be adding any folding muscle in my rig, my wallet is already deflated.









Of course, at least now I know that I can readily upgrade my system when I feel like it.









I just had a crazy idea about baking though.

A few people here came up with an alternative method of "baking" their GPUs, and claimed that it worked.

They took off the heatsink for the GPU, and then installed it inside their rig and booted up, and waited for the GPU to overheat.

After that, they put back on the heatsink, and the GPU worked.

It was not only one person, but a few who have done this.

Honestly, I don't believe in this practice at all, but hmmm...what if...


I'm pretty sure that Galaxy was going to be releasing them








Or you could get a pair of dual-slot ones and an 8800









GL w/ the upgrades









EDIT: The PhII X4 955 should be coming online tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I'm sorry to hear that jarble, as that loss of many points will only hasten my overtake of you.









How is FF XIV anyways? I haven't been keeping up and just got an open beta invite today.


don't remind me
















don't know my self I was working on updating the client so I could just roll in as soon as open beta is ready


----------



## Epona

So close to 1 million!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


So close to 1 million!


Wow, nice!

Tomorrow?


----------



## Volvo

Mornin' people...
My PPD is sucking something worse than zodac's.

And yes I am folding on probably the worst rigs possible in here.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


Mornin' people...
*My PPD is sucking something worse than zodac's.*

And yes I am folding on probably the worst rigs possible in here.










People are pretty rude today...


----------



## Volvo

Carried that over from the previous page eh. ^^


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


People are pretty rude today...


And look who's talking









JK, we







you Zodac


----------



## zodac

And I love you all too.

Doesn't mean I won't make fun of you, then get irrationally upset when you respond in kind though.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Psshh typical chick response.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Psshh typical chick response.










Typical guy response.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Typical guy response.


Typical female retort.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And I love you all too.

Doesn't mean I won't make fun of you, then get irrationally upset when you respond in kind though.


I think that with all of the help that you've provided, you deserve the privileged of being irrationally upset









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Psshh typical chick response.










lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Typical female retort.


Typical guy; thinking that by changing one word he makes a new sentence.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Typical guy; thinking that by changing one word he makes a new sentence.


Typical female cockiness. Women, always thinking they're better than us men









You egotistical maniac you


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I think that with all of the help that you've provided, you deserve the privileged of being irrationally upset










I think becuase I can no longer post in pink, I deserve that privilege.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Typical female cockiness. Women, always thinking they're better than us men










Typical men; always indecisive.

We _know_ we're better than men.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think becuase I can no longer post in pink, I deserve that privilege.










I'm OK with that, assuming you agree that I deserve it as well


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Typical men; always indecisive.

We _know_ we're better than men.










You win this round, female.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm OK with that, assuming you agree that I deserve it as well










Nope; you never had a month long pink spree, then were told it wasn't befitting your position.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You win this round, female.


I win every round, fool male.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I win every round, fool male.


Not THIS round.


----------



## zodac

Yes, Dilyn, even that one.


----------



## Dilyn

Noes not ta editz


----------



## zodac

Huh?


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Volvo

In a little under an hour, I have moved from 168/250 to 177/250 of this UBIQUITIN MODEL 4000 IN WATER thingy.

Awesome.
Now, I have to go to school.
Fold a bit more tomorrow morning.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


----------



## Dilyn

Reported for power abuse.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think becuase I can no longer post in pink, I deserve that privilege.









Typical men; always indecisive.

We _know_ we're better than men.










the pink will be missed







also I think I am the last one left still using colour from that thread


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Reported for power abuse.


Been reported by people far more powerful than you, and nothing has come of it yet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


the pink will be missed







also I think I am the last one left still using colour from that thread


I think contagion still does, though he doesn't post in this section much.

And I would (you know I would), but I think it best not to upset TPTB. Not until the coup is complete anyway. Then pink will be EVERYWHERE!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Been reported by people far more powerful than you, and nothing has come of it yet.

I think contagion still does, though he doesn't post in this section much.

And I would (you know I would), but I think it best not to upset TPTB. Not until the coup is complete anyway. Then pink will be EVERYWHERE!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Reported for power abuse.


Owned









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


the pink will be missed







also I think I am the last one left still using colour from that thread


Maybe we need a color-revival


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Owned









Maybe we need a color-revival










perhaps we do







personally I thought it added a lot of fun to the folding section but if the powers that be dislike that image for the sight I can understand that


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


perhaps we do







personally I thought it added a lot of fun to the folding section but if the powers that be dislike that image for the sight I can understand that


Yeah, members can do as they please, but Editors must post in black.

For now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, members can do as they please, but Editors must post in black.

For now.
















































Ha


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Been reported by people far more powerful than you, and nothing has come of it yet.


Phooey


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Ha










Not my rules; maybe you'll think twice before breaking them?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Phooey










Yeah... so much corruption here.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Phooey










I've reported her, nothing other than a post from ENTERPRISE asking what's up


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... so much corruption here.










Corky's a pretty cool guy though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I've reported her, nothing other than a post from ENTERPRISE asking what's up










lol


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, members can do as they please, but Editors must post in black.

For now.










I'll back up your coup









this is one reason I have never tried to become an editor


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I'll back up your coupe









this is one reason I have never tried to become an editor










I hope it's a Coupe DeVille.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

colorz are cool. Too bad you cant use them


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I hope it's a Coupe DeVille.










dang it man you know I can't spell


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


colorz are cool. Too bad you cant use them










What was that?


----------



## mmx+

Reported


----------



## Dilyn

The colors


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What was that?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Reported


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Reported










Reported for wasting Moderators' time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


























I know, right?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


dang it man you know I can't spell










I know. I have to pick my shots where I can.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I know. I have to pick my shots where I can.










Alright then, how's this for kicks? Your sig badge says 10mil, but you have 13mil!








.... wait... that's _our_ fault.

Crap.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Alright then, how's this for kicks? Your sig badge says 10mil, but you have 13mil!








.... wait... that's _our_ fault.

Crap.


Well I didn't want to say anything.


----------



## zodac

_*looks for someone to blame*_

That guy! It's his fault.

*_zodac leaves*_


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Alright then, how's this for kicks? Your sig badge says 10mil, but you have 13mil!








.... wait... that's _our_ fault.

Crap.


----------



## Dilyn

If I was in charge, that wouldn't be a problem


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


If I was in charge, that wouldn't be a problem










If you were in charge, what happened to me?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


If I was in charge, that wouldn't be a problem










But you aren't, so it doesn't matter


----------



## Dilyn

You would be promoted to my Color Coordinator In Chief.
You would have a rainbow name and you would be stared at in awe by the rest of the community and staff.

See what you have to look forward to with me in charge?!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You would be promoted to my Color Coordinator In Chief.
You would have a rainbow name and you would be stared at in awe by the rest of the community and staff.

See what you have to look forward to with me in charge?!


>> Implying Color is spelt correctly.
>> Implying the community and Staff don't already look on in awe.

>> Implying there is _anything_ to look forward to with you in charge.


----------



## Dilyn

Colour?


----------



## Syrillian

dat's a lot of implications!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*









dat's a lot of implications!


I enjoy implying things.
Feels good man.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Colour?


Better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*









dat's a lot of implications!


Hi Syr!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I enjoy implying things.
Feels good man.


You know, being right feels even better.


----------



## Syrillian

Oh! Hi there, Zodacalicious!


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Oh! Hi there, Zodacalicious!











See... this is why I







you.


----------



## Dilyn

I feel shafted and rejected


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











I feel *shafted *and rejected


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












That's right. Shafted.

Do not believe the second definition on Google deceive you!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That's right. Shafted.


Wow... and I wasn't even talking to you.

Things would not end well for you if we met IRL.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wow... and I wasn't even talking to you.

Things would not end well for you if we met IRL.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wow... and I wasn't even talking to you.

Things would not end well for you if we met IRL.


Fortunately enough for him, you're thousands of miles away


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That's right. Shafted.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *His site, not mine.*

"Want to go out with me?" 
"No" 
"Ooh! Shafted!"


Would someone actually say that in real life? Because that would be so funny to see.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Do not believe the second definition on Google deceive you!


----------



## Dilyn

Who says that I DON'T use it in real life


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











Who says that I DON'T use it in real life










In that context? Right after a girl rejected you?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


In that context? Right after a girl rejected you?


I've never been rejected


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I've never been rejected




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I feel shafted and rejected


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












lol

You aren't a girl


----------



## zodac




----------



## Dilyn

That you aren't a girl?
Go ask that one guy who's name escapes me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That you aren't a girl?
Go ask that one guy who's name escapes me.


...Xeb? He's been on a crusade to find out for months. He still hasn't found out, so changes his mind daily.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


...Xeb? He's been on a crusade to find out for months. He still hasn't found out, so changes his mind daily.


No not him. I know his name.
It's that one guy with the shamwow dude as an avatar.


----------



## zodac

Oh, Balance? Yeah, he just doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


lol

You aren't a girl










and thus the longest and most pointless debate in the folding section is revived


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh, Balance? Yeah, he just doesn't want to admit it.


Indeed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


and thus the longest and most pointless debate in the folding section is revived










I was just kidding. Zodac knows that I know that she is a girl. 
I hope so anyways...

Either way, my love for Zodac will go on.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


and thus the longest and most pointless debate in the folding section is revived










_Revived?_ It never died. Just moves from thread to thread.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Indeed.

I was just kidding. Zodac knows that I know that she is a girl. 
I hope so anyways...

Either way, my love for Zodac will go on.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_Revived?_ It never died. Just moves from thread to thread.










good point


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I hope so anyways...

Either way, my love for Zodac will go on.


You wouldn't be at all annoyed if I'd lied to you the whole time?

If you met a girl and after a few weeks she said she was actually a guy, I'm pretty sure your feelings would change. Amiright?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You wouldn't be at all annoyed if I'd lied to you the whole time?

If you met a girl and after a few weeks she said she was actually a guy, I'm pretty sure your feelings would change. Amiright?










I wouldn't want to bang her anymore, that's fo sho.

No wait, now it's getting awkward.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You wouldn't be at all annoyed if I'd lied to you the whole time?

If you met a girl and after a few weeks she said she was actually a guy, I'm pretty sure your feelings would change. Amiright?










meh


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You wouldn't be at all annoyed if I'd lied to you the whole time?

If you met a girl and after a few weeks she said she was actually a guy, I'm pretty sure your feelings would change. Amiright?










You mean other than destroy your credibility? Nah I wouldn't be upset.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I wouldn't want to bang her anymore, that's fo sho.

No wait, now it's getting awkward.


Can't handle it any more?

Maybe you should go back to OT; they're a bit more moderate over there.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


meh












Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


You mean other than destroy your credibility? Nah I wouldn't be upset.










Lol, what credibility?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can't handle it any more?

Maybe you should go back to OT; they're a bit more moderate over there.










I want to say what I said last time you said this here, but I received a warning for rep abuse for it. So I'll just shut my mouth and look the other way this time.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I wouldn't want to bang her anymore, that's fo sho.

No wait, now it's getting awkward.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


meh



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


You mean other than destroy your credibility? Nah I wouldn't be upset.










wow we are a bunch of easy going people


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


wow we are a bunch of easy going people










We are very forgiving


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I want to say what I said last time you said this here, but* I received a warning for rep abuse for it*. So I'll just shut my mouth and look the other way this time.


zodac strikes again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


wow we are a bunch of easy going people










Yeah... _too_ easy going.

Must toughen you guys up in case something bad happens. Like we go to war against another forum.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol, what credibility?










You madam have a fantastic point. I take back my statement.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


We are very forgiving










true


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


You madam have a fantastic point. I take back my statement.


You know, I can't remember what it was like when this thread was about milestones and overtakes.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


zodac strikes again.












Quote:



Yeah... _too_ easy going.

Must toughen you guys up in case something bad happens. Like we go to war against another forum.










Sod off, woman! I have bigger and better things to attend to!

How's that for tough?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You know, I can't remember what it was like when this thread was about milestones and overtakes.










dull and sporadic post dates much better the way it is now


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You know, I can't remember what it was like when this thread was about milestones and overtakes.










At least the trash talking hasn't gone away.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Sod off, woman! I have bigger and better things to attend to!


No you don't; stop trying so hard.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


dull and sporadic post dates much better the way it is now


Agreed.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No you don't; stop trying so hard.









Agreed.




















see you all tomorrow


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No you don't; stop trying so hard.










Silence! I am trying to eat my bowl of nails milkless! Your constant nagging does not help!

Man I am made of STEEL.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*











see you all tomorrow










Have a good night dear.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Silence! I am trying to eat my bowl of nails milkless! Your constant nagging does not help!


Ha, I love how you emphasised 'milkless'. As if that's something special.

When I have a bowl of nails, it is implied that it's milkless.


----------



## ablearcher

oh bliddy... I managed to screw up my H50 install _twice_. Well, now, I get 68C load temps with an i7 930 @ 3.8GHz 1.27V


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


oh bliddy... I managed to screw up my H50 install _twice_. Well, now, I get 68C load temps with an i7 930 @ 3.8GHz 1.27V










Hey, archer's back!

You promised me presents.


----------



## egerds

I have made it to the top page in folding I have 1 threat and am going to slow down, who else is going to stop up to the challenge of ppd? oh and I guess I just made the 4 mill mark this week


----------



## zodac

You can't slow down; capt_zman is closing in!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ha, I love how you emphasised 'milkless'. As if that's something special.

When I have a bowl of nails, it is implied that it's milkless.


It's a new thing for me. I had to emphasis it this time, or else everyone would still think I was using my fat free 2% (because I'm not afraid of fat) stuff.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, archer's back!

You promised me presents.










I haven't seen him post in ages...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *egerds*


I have made it to the top page in folding I have 1 threat and am going to slow down, who else is going to stop up to the challenge of ppd? oh and I guess I just made the 4 mill mark this week


No worries. I'm seeing another i7 rig in my near future. Hello MicroCenter. The 940 will be set aside for benching this winter.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I haven't seen him post in ages...


Been away.

I hope that's Aqua's reason too...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Been away.

I hope that's Aqua's reason too...


So I've noticed.
Pitty, his posts made me chuckle.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Been away.

I hope that's Aqua's reason too...


Dont you know why Aqua is out????....


----------



## zodac

Yes and no.


----------



## Volvo

Sup people!!!
Reporting in for the evening shift.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
Sup people!!!
Reporting in for the evening shift.









Evening, it's 5:15 am







lol


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Evening, it's 5:15 am







lol

He is from Singapore


----------



## Dilyn

It is now 8:28 AM


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
lol

You aren't a girl









This, Zodac is neither man nor woman. Take from that what you will....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 


















prove that you are a girl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
...Xeb? He's been on a crusade to find out for months. He still hasn't found out, so changes his mind daily.

Its because youre in between.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
No not him. I know his name.
It's that one guy with the shamwow dude as an avatar.

I love the shamWOW guy (no ****), he is hilarious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oh, Balance? Yeah, he just doesn't want to admit it.

I spread the truth, there is nothing to admit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
and thus the longest and most pointless debate in the folding section is revived









This argument is not pointless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_Revived?_ It never died. Just moves from thread to thread.









this

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You know, I can't remember what it was like when this thread was about milestones and overtakes.









I dont even want to remember


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It is now 8:28 AM









Now is always history because it always moves on.









Ah, relativity...it's what's for breakfast...when you're bored, your boss is off at meetings, and he hasn't given you anything to do in 2-3 days.

What time is it again?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
This argument is not pointless

Kind of is... because judging from the replies earlier, whether I'm a girl and you've been wrong, or I'm a guy and I've been lying, or I'm an 'it' and Xeb is a genius.... it won't change anything.

Therefore.... pointless.

And it's 1.51pm.


----------



## Magus2727

^^^ thats what I am about to go into right now.... 9 hours of finding nothing to do... or I will get a 5 min project and then have to wait a day due to rework, and other people...

Edit... since every one is putting the time... its 6:52 and I am late to head off to work...

See you in 30 min, 45 if traffic is bad...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I love the shamWOW guy (no ****), he is hilarious

His name is Vince.

He also did the Slap Chop commercial.

You'll love this then, OOBOX:

The Slap Chop Mix by DJ Steve Porter


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I love the shamWOW guy (no ****), he is hilarious

Ya especially when he punched that hooker in the mouth!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Kind of is... because judging from the replies earlier, whether I'm a girl and you've been wrong, or I'm a guy and I've been lying, or I'm an 'it' and Xeb is a genius.... it won't change anything.

Therefore.... pointless.

And it's 1.51pm.









everyone likes harmless banter at your expense

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
^^^ thats what I am about to go into right now.... 9 hours of finding nothing to do... or I will get a 5 min project and then have to wait a day due to rework, and other people...

Edit... since every one is putting the time... its 6:52 and I am late to head off to work...

See you in 30 min, 45 if traffic is bad...

Ny job requires me to do about 4 hours of weekly tasks and wait to help people with other issues the rest of the week. Talk about boredom


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
^^^ thats what I am about to go into right now.... 9 hours of finding nothing to do... or I will get a 5 min project and then have to wait a day due to rework, and other people...

Edit... since every one is putting the time... its 6:52 and I am late to head off to work...

See you in 30 min, 45 if traffic is bad...

Yeah, I kept myself busy yesterday by doing 4 mini projects...which in total, took about...1 hour.

I headed out 5 mins earlier than normal today, and was still 1 min late. And, I thought all the snowbirds had left for summer. Foolish me.

I drive about 40 miles each way to work and back home. Luckily, I live on the big highway that runs down the west coast of Florida.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Kind of is... because judging from the replies earlier, whether I'm a girl and you've been wrong, or I'm a guy and I've been lying, or I'm an 'it' and Xeb is a genius.... it won't change anything.

Therefore.... pointless.

And it's 1.51pm.









It's what? I'm late for lunch!


----------



## Dilyn

It's five o'clock somewhere


----------



## Volvo

Folding gingerly on my Pentium D... Careful not to bring utility bills any higher than they already are now.


----------



## jarble

9:20 here time to go to work (yay for a boss that cant decide how much he wants me to work >.<)


----------



## Dilyn

I wish I was employed


----------



## Volvo

I wish I had a job.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I wish I was employed









Same.

Though I'm not going to go out and actually _look_ for it. My room is too warm.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I wish I was employed


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 









Stop touching me please. It makes me feel awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Same.

Though I'm not going to go out and actually _look_ for it. My room is too warm.

why dont you go to school and get a job doing network administration so you can set all the servers to fold with like 50%-90% of their idle cycles


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
why dont you go to school and get a job doing *network administration* so you can set all the servers to fold with like 50%-90% of their idle cycles

Don't you have to know something about networking to be able to do that?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Stop touching me please. It makes me feel awkward and uncomfortable.

why hugs make the world that much better *hugs Dilyn*

talk to you guys after work


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Stop touching me please. It makes me feel awkward and uncomfortable.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
why dont you go to school and get a job doing network administration so you can set all the servers to fold with like 50%-90% of their idle cycles











Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Don't you have to know something about networking to be able to do that?









That would be expected









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
why hugs make the world that much better *hugs Dilyn*

talk to you guys after work


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Don't you have to know something about networking to be able to do that?









its not rocket science.... i'm sure you go to school for something, find a job in that field that interests you so you can A) use their computers to fold and B) upgrade your rig, I mean who joins an overclocking site and runs a dell as their main rig


----------



## mmx+

My PPD is going to be down significantly, Max has started folding in his own name again. Not unexpected or a problem, but


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
My PPD is going to be down significantly, Max has started folding in his own name again. Not unexpected or a problem, but









why was he folding in your name?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
why dont you go to school and get a job doing network administration so you can set all the servers to fold with like 50%-90% of their idle cycles

That's what I'll be going to college for









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
why hugs make the world that much better *hugs Dilyn*


No.
I am actually not very fond of touching other people. My girlfriend is the only exception though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
its not rocket science

You're right, it isn't. That's why it's called network administration.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
why was he folding in your name?

Not quite sure TBH. But it was fun while it lasted


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That's what I'll be going to college for









You're right, it isn't. That's why it's called network administration.

Good, its a good field to get into.

And yes I realize this but a single semester course can get you Network+ certified (at least it did for me) which was more my point


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I mean who joins an overclocking site and runs a dell as their main rig

The same person who later goes on to become Editor.







I must be the only Staff member who can't OC on his own rig.









And hey, this Dell is _still_ ahead of you in rankings.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The same person who later goes on to become Editor.







I must be the only Staff member who can't OC on his own rig.









And hey, this Dell is _still_ ahead of you in rankings.

OMG!
u admitted u are a guy!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
OMG!
u admitted u are a guy!!









It's for Balance.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The same person who later goes on to become Editor.







I must be the only Staff member who can't OC on *his* own rig.









And hey, this Dell is _still_ ahead of you in rankings.

I always knew you were a dude

Oh and who makes more PPD? Me or you? Which of us will get to 3 million first? Me or you?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I always knew you were a dude

See above post.


----------



## Dilyn

In my mind, Zodac is a woman.
It justifies my love.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It's five o'clock somewhere









I wish it was here. The boss just got here. 2 hours late. I'm sure he had a contractor doing something at his house, or had to take care of his cat or something important like that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I wish I was employed










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
I wish I had a job.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Same.

Though I'm not going to go out and actually _look_ for it. My room is too warm.

Make sure you get a good job that you love doing, your boss won't take advantage of you, and that your boss won't lie to you about what he will allow you to do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And hey, this Dell is _still_ ahead of you in rankings.

I wonder how much longer tho. Dell Motherboards are notorious for biting the dust with constant use. Maybe you got one of the few good ones.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
In my mind, Zodac is a woman.
It justifies my love.
























You're ignoring me in the other thead... your love sucks...

What were you blaming me for anyway?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
In my mind, Zodac is a woman.
It justifies my love.
























Love...a four-letter word. Enough said.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's for Balance.









LOL.
but i am bored.. sighz..


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I wonder how much longer tho. Dell Motherboards are notorious for biting the dust with constant use. Maybe you got one of the few good ones.

Had it 4 years; almost 2 years of constant Folding... seems to be holding up alright.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I wish it was here. The boss just got here. 2 hours late. I'm sure he had a contractor doing something at his house, or had to take care of his cat or something important like that.

lol contractor
He was totally banging the secratary.

Quote:

Make sure you get a good job that you love doing, your boss won't take advantage of you, and that your boss won't lie to you about what he will allow you to do.
I'm sixteen. I don't have many options








I will settle for anything that pays.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're ignoring me in the other thead... your love sucks...

What were you blaming me for anyway?

I was just kidding my love
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Love...a four-letter word. Enough said.









Obviously not. I dun geddit.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
In my mind, Zodac is a woman.
It justifies my love.
























*puke*


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I was just kidding my love
















But I'm serious... what was that post from yesterday about? I don't post in that thread; who were you saying it to and why?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
But I'm serious... what was that post from yesterday about? I don't post in that thread; who were you saying it to and why?









88EVGAFTW or however you write it was talking about how he put GodofGrunts on his ignore list because he posted anime stuff, and that spun off into a huge ignore list discussion. Then someone asked if it was possible if you could put mods in your ignore list, and I made that post knowing that your massive ego would lead you straight into my trap.

And it worked.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Had it 4 years; almost 2 years of constant Folding... seems to be holding up alright.









You're lucky. P.S.- don't shut it down and let it cool off too much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
lol contractor
He was totally banging the secratary.

Actually, a manager in another section. The secretary was here on time.

Quote:

Obviously not. I dun geddit.
My love is on vacation right now. Long story. Overlook me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
*puke*

*hands you a wet wipe*


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
88EVGAFTW or however you write it was talking about how he put GodofGrunts on his ignore list because he posted anime stuff, and that spun off into a huge ignore list discussion. Then someone asked if it was possible if you could put mods in your ignore list, and I made that post knowing that your massive ego would lead you straight into my trap.

And it worked.

I only knew about it becuase someone PM'd me. He must have been in on the trap.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
My love is on vacation right now. Long story. Overlook me.

My love is at volleyball practice wearing very short spandex shorts.
I miss her so









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I only knew about it becuase someone PM'd me. He must have been in on the trap.









Who'dat?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
You're lucky. P.S.- don't shut it down and let it cool off too much.

Actually, a manager in another section. The secretary was here on time.

My love is on vacation right now. Long story. Overlook me.

*hands you a wet wipe*









lol thanks?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
You're lucky. P.S.- don't shut it down and let it cool off too much.

Too late; it was off for 2 weeks while I was away.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
My love is at volleyball practice wearing very short spandex shorts.
I miss her so










Um. Well, the woman I am involved with is...um...about right now, she's finishing up her medical school class of the morning...

She's not what I was talking about tho...but, I digress...


----------



## Dilyn

Also, HELLZ YAAAAH I MADE IT.
Now what do I do...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
lol thanks?









No problem. Like a mint? Wafer thin!







(you have to be a MPFC fan to get that one)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Too late; it was off for 2 weeks while I was away.









read my previous post to you again...notice the words "too much" at the end, emphasizing not to do it excessively.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









Also, HELLZ YAAAAH I MADE IT.
Now what do I do...

Post a ticket asking for an OC'd account:
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
read my previous post to you again...notice the words "too much" at the end, emphasizing not to do it excessively.









I saw the words; I assumed 2 weeks was pretty excessive.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Post a ticket asking for an OC'd account:
http://www.overclock.net/project.php?projectid=3










*Stealth rep*


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
*Stealth rep*










Lies... where be my REP?


----------



## terence52

damm it.
just bsoded.
does anyone noe how to debug it?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I saw the words; I assumed 2 weeks was pretty excessive.









Then I'll rephrase that so that it's more clear:

Don't shut it on and off all the time.

Better?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Then I'll rephrase that so that it's more clear:

Don't shut it on and off all the time.

Better?

lol


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Lies... where be my REP?

It is stealth. You cannot see the stealth!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Then I'll rephrase that so that it's more clear:

Don't shut it on and off all the time.

Better?

I'll do as I damn well please!


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'll do as I damn well please!









*runs away from burning people' hhaahaha


----------



## eclipseaudio4

LOL dell FTW! how else would you check on your folding rigs w/o loosing ppd?


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

First complete month = 08.10 - Points = 516,933 - WUs = 345

*pew* *pew* *pew*

Went from 1036 to 623 in 9 days - now to aim for top 500


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'll do as I damn well please!









Hm. Not what I heard. But anyways...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
*runs away from burning people' hhaahaha

*hands you a can of halon*


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Hm. Not what I heard. But anyways...

Wut? Who's been spreading lies around?


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Hm. Not what I heard. But anyways...

*hands you a can of halon*


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Wut? Who's been spreading lies around?









No one.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK* 
First complete month = 08.10 - Points = 516,933 - WUs = 345

*pew* *pew* *pew*

Went from 1036 to 623 in 9 days - now to aim for top 500

That's awesome!

You're really soaring up the ranks, on my threat list ATM


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's awesome!

You're really soaring up the ranks, on my threat list ATM










mine too... not in my top threats anymore though for some reason....


----------



## zodac

Mine thre...

Nah, just kidding. He's nowhere near me.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Mine thre...

Nah, just kidding. He's nowhere near me.









well since almost everyone behind you is usually a threat to you, I dont see how he would be.... Soon youll be back to that


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Mine thre...

Nah, just kidding. He's nowhere near me.










That's cause you're across the pond


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


That's cause you're across the pond










"Not understanding the context of my post" fail.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
"Not understanding the context of my post" fail.









he understood the context


----------



## Dilyn

I found his post to be amusing.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


"Not understanding the context of my post" fail.










"Not understanding the humour in my post when others did"


----------



## Baldy

After forever...my PPD is finally back to normal.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


"Not understanding the humour in my post when others did"

















"Not understaning that I understood the humour, but responded to generate irony"


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
"Not understaning that I understood the humour, but responded to generate irony"









"Not believing that cause 2 others didn't believe you too"


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


"Not believing that cause 2 others didn't believe you too"
























Other 2?

Balance loves annoying me, and Dilyn just agreed with you; he didn't not believe me.









Maths fail.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Other 2?

Balance loves annoying me, and Dilyn just agreed with you; he didn't not believe me.









Maths fail.










Zodac is always serious.
Except when it comes to joking.

She also is not ironic, unless she wants to be ironic.

I have figured this lady out, mentlegen.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Other 2?

Balance loves annoying me, and Dilyn just agreed with you; he didn't not believe me.









Maths fail.










I believe Balance knew I understood it, as well as Dilyn.

I think you're the only one who didn't.

As for failing...well...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Zodac is always serious.
Except when it comes to joking.

She also is not ironic, unless she wants to be ironic.

I have figured this lady out, mentlegen.










I believe Z also talks circles and in tangential references to nothing pertinent.

So, Z must be female.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I believe Balance knew I understood it, as well as Dilyn.


I'm not saying they didn't understand, but this was your last post:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


"Not believing that cause 2 others didn't _*believe you*_ too"
























See where you messed up?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


See where you messed up?










Nope, I don't. Cause you said:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


"Not understanding the context of my post" fail.










Then, they said:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


he understood the context











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I found his post to be amusing.


To which you tried to make off as:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


"Not understaning that I understood the humour, but responded to generate irony"










I think we all understood I was being comical...except you...about someone not being anywhere near you.

But anyways...I totally understood your post...you didn't think I did...

Ah well, it's okay. I can forgive you.


----------



## zodac

Do you honestly believe I woudln't understand what you meant by near?

That accusation hurts more than anything else...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Do you honestly believe I woudln't understand what you meant by near?

That accusation hurts more than anything else...

It might hurt...

but not as much as the concept of being used and toyed with and manipulated


----------



## zodac

That's the least you can expect from an Editor trying to get the team into 3rd (for now), surely?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Do you honestly believe I woudln't understand what you meant by near?

That accusation hurts more than anything else...


Yes....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's the least you can expect from an Editor trying to get the team into 3rd (for now), surely?


Nah, we expect truthful nontrolling editors.... So basically we expect MarkT


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Nah, we expect truthful nontrolling editors.... So basically we expect MarkT


1) MarkT is spelt markt. Get it right.

2) Are you implying that mmx+, mortimersnerd and bluedevil are untruthful or trolls?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1) MarkT is spelt markt. Get it right.


This coming from someone who spelled permanently as "permenently"?










Quote:



2) Are you implying that mmx+, mortimersnerd and bluedevil are untruthful or trolls?


He never said they were. I believe he said that is what we expect, and complimented markt for being that way. Perhaps he just doesn't know the others well enough to make that judgement?

You must be paranoid about your own actions


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1) MarkT is spelt markt. Get it right.

2) Are you implying that mmx+, mortimersnerd and bluedevil are untruthful or trolls?


mort has moved up in the world to forum moderator.... and I forget about blue devil sometimes as he doesn't post all that often(so not a troll and not untruthful). but you and mmx+ troll the folding sections like no other and you are usually untruthful....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
This coming from someone who spelled permanently as "permenently"?

I'm generally in a rush when posting, so a few typos are to be expected. Capitalisation is normally correct.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
mort has moved up in the world to forum moderator.... and I forget about blue devil sometimes as he doesn't post all that often(so not a troll and not untruthful). but you and mmx+ troll the folding sections like no other and you are usually untruthful....

Yeah, that mmx is a menace.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm generally in a rush when posting, so a few typos are to be expected. Capitalisation is normally correct.

Yeah, that mmx is a menace.


That Zodac is a far worse perpetrator, mmx+ has been on the rise though....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


That Zodac is a far worse perpetrator, mmx+ has been on the rise though....


I know... at least _I_ took it steady before going crazy; this guy has no etiquette whatsoever.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
mort has moved up in the world to forum moderator.... and I forget about blue devil sometimes as he doesn't post all that often(so not a troll and not untruthful). but you and mmx+ troll the folding sections like no other and you are usually untruthful....
















































































































































Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm generally in a rush when posting, so a few typos are to be expected. Capitalisation is normally correct.

*Yeah, that mmx is a menace.*
























































































Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know... at least _I_ took it steady before going crazy; this guy has no etiquette whatsoever.

And what the hell do you think you're hinting at?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm generally in a rush when posting, so a few typos are to be expected. Capitalisation is normally correct.
Yeah, that mmx is a menace.

Actually...here's the post you goofed on...twice:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post10549917

Notice "shots" would be a typo...

"permenently" would be a spelling error.

Oh and btw....it's "mmx+"


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know... at least _I_ took it steady before going crazy; this guy has no etiquette whatsoever.

I can agree with that

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 




































































































































































































































And what the hell do you think you're hinting at?






























you







zodac


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I can agree with that

you







zodac


----------



## zodac

Nah, a typo is merely a misprint. I hit 'e' instaed of 'a'. Happens a lot... like when I start saying "Fold..." I end up saying Foldathon, even though I didn't mean to.

And I call mmx+ "mmx"; he's aware of that. Like I call mortimersnerd "Mort".


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


That Zodac is a far worse perpetrator, mmx+ has been on the rise though....


 I could always join in on the fun


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you







zodac


Day and night.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*

















































































































































zodac







mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I could always join in on the fun










please do, your posts were always worthwhile


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I could always join in on the fun










Able!!!

That would be cool


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, a typo is merely a misprint. I hit 'e' instaed of 'a'. Happens a lot... like when I start saying "Fold..." I end up saying Foldathon, even though I didn't mean to.

And I call mmx+ "mmx"; he's aware of that. Like I call mortimersnerd "Mort".


And I'm OK w/ that









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Day and night.










Like hell


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Like hell










Youz trollin


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Like hell










Yeah, I'm not always here.

I guess you could change that to "Every moment I am online".


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, I'm not always here.

I guess you could change that to "Every moment I am online".


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 


















We like Zodac more....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


We like Zodac more....


----------



## zodac

Ooooh...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ooooh...


----------



## Dilyn

Oh.
Sup guys


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Oh.
Sup guys










Yo









Myself and Z are having a nice friendly debate


----------



## Dilyn

So I've noticed.

I was busy pumping iron for the past hour. So since I missed the majority of it, I've decided to stay out.
Enjoy!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So I've noticed.

I was busy pumping iron for the past hour. So since I missed the majority of it, I've decided to stay out.
Enjoy!


Grats on your OCed account


----------



## Dilyn

I know









I'm waiting to see if anyone notices


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


We like Zodac more....


Define "We", please?


----------



## zodac

Everyone.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Everyone.










I believe that would be inaccurate.

Pygmys in Indonesia have no idea who you are.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Everyone.










WRONG
















I like myself more than I like you


----------



## Dilyn

Shut up. We all love Zodac.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


WRONG
















I like myself more than I like you

















I hate myself...

: )


----------



## Dilyn

White text is back?!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*










White text is back?!


shhh


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*










White text is back?!


Not any more









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


shhh










Ooh, busted


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I hate myself...

: )


Me too.

I mean, I hate myself...not you, Bastiaan. I think you are cool, as all the Dutch people I know are too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Not any more










I can do invisible text...watch:

hehe


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Do you guys/gals remember when this thread was actually used to "trash talk" the other folding members? Stuff like who is going to overtake who and what they planned on doing about it?


----------



## Dilyn

Invisible text is not the same as nonexistent text


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Do you guys/gals remember when this thread was actually used to "trash talk" the other folding members? Stuff like who is going to overtake who and what they planned on doing about it?










do we want to remember?


----------



## Finrond

Dangit MMX, you locked that trolls Thread before anyone could get any really good ripping posts on it.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Invisible text is not the same as nonexistent text










Actually, there was text there. I put it in.

Just the website made it disappear.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


do we want to remember?


I don't. Guess that was before my time









Zodac, you are going down
















There, better?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Dangit MMX, you locked that trolls Thread before anyone could get any really good ripping posts on it.














































I don't want spam that will hurt our image and get our regular members banned or infracted


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I don't want spam that will hurt our image and get our regular members banned or infracted










But I would have got some good lulz from it!

(im totally joking around right now, good thing to close the thread) <-- in case there was any doubt


----------



## Magus2727

I was about to have a good post that was not flaming in any way... but it was locked for less then 1 min when I hit submit... MMX+ is to quick...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I was about to have a good post that was not flaming in any way... but it was locked for less then 1 min when I hit submit... MMX+ is to quick...










Me too. But, ya know. What had to be done was done.


----------



## kiwwanna

Oh happy days, just booted into windows @ 4 Ghz on my 920 !~
While this may not be epic to most for me it is, last week or so no matter the settings I could not post (had RAM clocked @ 1600 is only 1333 rated) When I finally realized why I changed the settings and its all Tickity tickity boo!

Watch out now gonna have me some more -bigadv's dropping now








Well once this heat wave is over









So long story short.. I can finally overtake every last one of you's!! ( with the exception of

AvgWhiteGuy
455buick
Extreme_Newbie
louze001
mklvotep

^ Them ones will take some more ...planning


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I was about to have a good post that was not flaming in any way... but it was locked for less then 1 min when I hit submit... MMX+ is to quick...










Too bad









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Oh happy days, just booted into windows @ 4 Ghz on my 920 !~
While this may not be epic to most for me it is, last week or so no matter the settings I could not post (had RAM clocked @ 1600 is only 1333 rated) When I finally realized why I changed the settings and its all Tickity tickity boo!

Watch out now gonna have me some more -bigadv's dropping now








Well once this heat wave is over









So long story short.. I can finally overtake every last one of you's!! ( with the exception of

AvgWhiteGuy
455buick
Extreme_Newbie
louze001
mklvotep

^ Them ones will take some more ...planning



























So you have 2 bigadv i7s rigs and various GPUs folding now? Or is this 3 i7 rigs?


----------



## Epona

I'm gonna have 1m probably today or tomorrow! 4k away!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


I'm gonna have 1m probably today or tomorrow! 4k away!


Awesome!

The 1st mil feels so great


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Guess who has two thumbs and just took over the 18th spot?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Guess who has two thumbs and just took over the 18th spot?










Hmm, I wonder









Congratulations!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Guess who's on top of the third page? ready to storm the second page? 
Thats right


----------



## kiwwanna

2... So far


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Do you guys/gals remember when this thread was actually used to "trash talk" the other folding members? Stuff like who is going to overtake who and what they planned on doing about it?










Hey, I said that yesterday!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Guess who's on top of the third page? ready to storm the second page? 
Thats right










Me.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Me.










Not even in your wildest dreams... (makes me think about a song...*points at avatar*)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Guess who has two thumbs and just took over the 18th spot?










nooooooo my last buffer spot is gone









sorry I'm not going to put up much of a fight, I am spending all my time trying to get in to ffxiv


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, I said that yesterday!


You know what they say "great minds think alike"


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


You know what they say "great minds think alike"


You do have an awesome mind...

See, who needs talk about overtakes?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


nooooooo my last buffer spot is gone









sorry I'm not going to put up much of a fight, I am spending all my time trying to get in to ffxiv










Hopefully when I go back and get a new cast next week they'll take the thumb spike off so I can properly type and use a mouse again so I can try it out. I'd like to get a feel for it before I buy it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


nooooooo my last buffer spot is gone









sorry I'm not going to put up much of a fight, I am spending all my time trying to get in to ffxiv











Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Hopefully when I go back and get a new cast next week they'll take the thumb spike off so I can properly type and use a mouse again so I can try it out. I'd like to get a feel for it before I buy it.


Playing Worms Reloaded at the moment. I loves it so much. Reminds me of Worms Armegeddon on the old PS1... happy memories.


----------



## Magus2727

They are doing a Huge remake of that.... I kind of want to get it... They have it on STEAM i think... or will have it

Many memorys of wated time in college...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Playing Worms Reloaded at the moment. I loves it so much. Reminds me of Worms Armegeddon on the old PS1... happy memories.










Is that the one for PS3 that you can download from PSN? I have it but haven't played it in forever. It's a fun game with a group of people.


----------



## zodac

I dunno if it's on the PS3 (getting it if it is







). The one I'm playing is on the computer though.









Anyway, had my fun. Off to work on these spreadsheets some more.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Someone please...please shoot me now....
I finally figured out why I was not getting anywhere with my folding and PPDs.
My native(Tuscarora native name) name is Heedehcheenuh and at sometime I reset{a few months ago} my system and put my name in as Heedecheenuh with no way to recover the 200,000 + points I am such the nerd dummy. The heedecheenuh name now is in 986th place.

OK OK so someone give me the butt monkey for the month. I will wear it proudly for hmmmmmm a day. mmmwwwwhhhhhaaaaaa.

Chuck D Fold on...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


Someone please...please shoot me now....
I finally figured out why I was not getting anywhere with my folding and PPDs.
My native(Tuscarora native name) name is Heedehcheenuh and at sometime I reset{a few months ago} my system and put my name in as Heedecheenuh with no way to recover the 200,000 + points I am such the nerd dummy. The heedecheenuh name now is in 986th place.

OK OK so someone give me the butt monkey for the month. I will wear it proudly for hmmmmmm a day. mmmwwwwhhhhhaaaaaa.

Chuck D Fold on...


ouch man... at lest you were still folding


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


ouch man... at lest you were still folding


Its all good...I just never thought about it till today. I was looking at [email protected] mon. and noticed that the name moved (One letter missing) when I checked each unit. Now its time to recover my stumble and climb back up the ladder. Oct I hope to have 1 more folding rig to the farm( If wife lets me). I found some cheap systems for $170 up to $250 that I can add cards to. Whole systems includes OS. So I figure This time next yr I should have 6-8 rigs running 24/7 folding for the OCN team.

Chuck D Fold on...


----------



## Dilyn

Yes, Worms is on PSN. My girlfriend has it on her PS3 and we used to play it all the time.


----------



## technoredneck95

Hey guys/girls! Been inactive on the forum lately. Just wanted to let you know that I'm still chugging away for team OCN.


----------



## zodac

Hey *******, been a while since you've popped in. Hope everything's going well.









Slightly more on-off-topic... I was looking at the old postbit thread, and came across this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*
*Do:*
*(1) Fold until you submit sufficient Work Units until your name appears on the list* *here*.You will need around 12,000 points to make the top 1,500.

It's over 100k points more than that now.


----------



## Jmtyra

Not folding for OCN, but /cheers for your team. Any folding for the cause is good stuff IMHO.









One (if not more) of your members hangs out at OC, so I'm returning the favor and just saying hello. :wave:

=^.^=

*fold on!







*


----------



## zodac

Hi Jymtyra!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Slightly more on-off-topic... I was looking at the old postbit thread, and came across this:

It's over 100k points more than that now.









lol Z

When I started folding last year, to get top 100 was about 3M...

Now, it's getting close to 4M...

The bar keeps getting higher and higher...sometimes I think I'll never get there


----------



## zodac

I'm reading the back threads... 200 PPD used to be good.

I can;t imagine how much PPD we'll be getting in 4/5 years time...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm reading the back threads... 200 PPD used to be good.

I can;t imagine how much PPD we'll be getting in 4/5 years time...









With the i7s out now, and Bulldozer coming out next year...and who knows what Intel will have by q1 or q2 2012...we might be looking at 12- and 16-core virtuals by late 2012


----------



## Finrond

Wonder how long it'll take to phase out the unicore client. Won't be many single core cpu's left in a few years.


----------



## zodac

It's useful for people who can't Fold on their CPUs 24/7, so don't reach the deadline. And a lot of people still _have_ single core CPUs... they won't get the best PPD, but they're always an option.

And there is different science being done by the Unicore compared to the SMP client... that will still need to be done.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's useful for people who can't Fold on their CPUs 24/7, so don't reach the deadline. And a lot of people still _have_ single core CPUs... they won't get the best PPD, but they're always an option.

And there is different science being done by the Unicore compared to the SMP client... that will still need to be done.

but they can move that science to SUPERMEGAMULTI - core and get it done in like 3 days


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
With the i7s out now, and Bulldozer coming out next year...and who knows what Intel will have by q1 or q2 2012...we might be looking at 12- and 16-core virtuals by late 2012

Ohhh I want one no two of them 12/24 cores 16/32 cores








I'd settle for one though, they be expensive I bet


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...=466987#466987





























































































Hidden link is hidden


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Ohhh I want one no two of them 12/24 cores 16/32 cores








I'd settle for one though, they be expensive I bet









Me too. Me too.

I used to have a friend whose buddy was a senior engineer at AMD. If I could get his buddy to drop me a few experimental 8/12 virtual core chips......

OH MY!!!







hehehe


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Hidden link is hidden









What link?


----------



## Freakn

Well done on top 200.

I'll be there in a few months hopefully


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
What link?

I cant find it anymore









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Well done on top 200.

I'll be there in a few months hopefully

Thanks. Good luck with getting there


----------



## mmx+

Well, my PPD is down significantly for today/tomorrow, but should be going up quite nicely then


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

What are you going to upgrade?


----------



## mmx+

Nothing









Sig rig goes to work


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Finally bigadv?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I cant find it anymore


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Finally bigadv?










Not right off the bat









I'm going to run standard SMP for a couple days (probably through Sun/Mon), then switch to bigadv


----------



## to_the_zenith

Al-right! finally cracked the 1/2 a mil!
Got my two rigs are finally folding like they should be; good for 25-30K PPD.
keep 'em running 24/7 and I'll be nipping at the heals of a few well placed peeps soon. 1,000,000 this month, here I come!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith* 
Al-right! finally cracked the 1/2 a mil!
Got my two rigs are finally folding like they should be; good for 25-30K PPD.
keep 'em running 24/7 and I'll be nipping at the heals of a few well placed peeps soon. 1,000,000 this month, here I come!

Awesome!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Not right off the bat









I'm going to run standard SMP for a couple days (probably through Sun/Mon), then switch to bigadv










yay


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


yay










I'm so excited that I'm going to get to try bigadv
















Hoping for ~50k PPD between everything


----------



## kiwwanna

Hope you get that and then some, me I'm getting my 980x only as its to darn hot








hit 40c today, thats obserd for here.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Hope you get that and then some, me I'm getting my 980x only as its to darn hot








hit 40c today, thats obserd for here.


40C???? Up there? It's only been around 32C-34C here in Florida the past few days.

I think the global warming thing has become the global climate swap.


----------



## Dilyn

40C in Canadia?









Ridiculous. It's supposed to get into the low seventies tomorrow apparently









My CPU idles cooler than your country


----------



## mmx+

It's not even 40c here


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It's not even 40c here










Yeah, but you're about to get the first big hit from Earl.

*hands you a life preserver, twinkies, and a battery powered radio*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

its 18c over here


----------



## kiwwanna

I know the last few days has been highs hitting 40c








I havnt had my bench on for days now







My hourly is @ 0
Thankfully we have huricane Earl getting here tom some time, hope he brings cooler weather.

Next week is supposed to be back to highs of 30c lows of 17 So I'm looking foward to that!

Edit***

Wuan was a catagory 2, I lost my twirly bird from my roof and power was out for 20ish hours









Most people were out for over a week. So hopefully I'm lucky again!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


I know the last few days has been highs hitting 40c








I havnt had my bench on for days now







My hourly is @ 0
Thankfully we have huricane Earl getting here tom some time, hope he brings cooler weather.

Next week is supposed to be back to highs of 30c lows of 17 So I'm looking foward to that!


where in canada is this? Im like 30 miles from canada and we havent seen a high over 35C all summer


----------



## Dilyn

Yes thank GOD for hurricanes. What would we do without them raping our coast lines


----------



## kiwwanna

Ok so its only 33c with a "feels like" of 41c, well let me tell you darn what they say that feels like feels like 41c!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


40C in Canadia?









Ridiculous. It's supposed to get into the low seventies tomorrow apparently









My CPU idles cooler than your country


















My 1090T OC'd to 3.9 folds cooler than 40C.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*









My 1090T OC'd to 3.9 folds cooler than 40C.



Well ya better kick it up a few extra Ghz's, when these temps drop in a few more days.









I'll say Sayonara and







as I pass you!
Then we'll see whos laughin.
**Edit** on second look at EOC ^ may not happen







Need SR-2 with dual 6 core!
But ya I know it sucks, I've never complained about the heat here till this last week..


----------



## Baldy

Ambient temps here are a constant 34C. :/


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Well ya better kick it up a few extra Ghz's, when these temps drop in a few more days.









I'll say Sayonara and







as I pass you!
Then we'll see whos laughin.

But ya I know it sucks, I've never complained about the heat here till this last week..


I'll worry about sayonara once I see you on my threat list. So far it's only capt_zman. So I'll keep







until your less than a million behind.


----------



## jck

Buncha brutes!









last I saw, sstnt was gonna be at 18M by Feb?

Either sstnt bought an i7 farm, or has put all the office/school computers on his FAH account









Oh well, I might hatch my evil plan tonight to get FAH on about 40 computers. *evil laugh*


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Buncha brutes!









last I saw, sstnt was gonna be at 18M by Feb?

Either sstnt bought an i7 farm, or has put all the office/school computers on his FAH account









Oh well, I might hatch my evil plan tonight to get FAH on about 40 computers. *evil laugh*










I want in on this.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I want in on this.


Nope. Sorry. I won't even tell Zodac.

But, it will definitely help improve my PPD if I do it.









I just have to memorize my passkey!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nude man knocked me back to 201








It looks like he has got an i7 doing bigadv, an other cpu doing smp, probably a good quad and a few other gpu's


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Nope. Sorry. I won't even tell Zodac.

But, it will definitely help improve my PPD if I do it.









I just have to memorize my passkey!!!










But I only have like 3,000 points to my name!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


But I only have like 3,000 points to my name!










Hmmm. Well...maybe. If not what i'm gonna do with my evil plan, I also have a not-so-evil plan that I am not telling Z the secret of either.

I'll think about it.


----------



## Dilyn

Wait can I fold for our team, keep my old name I was folding under, keep those points, and get a postbit if my folding name isn't the same as my OCN name?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Wait can I fold for our team, keep my old name I was folding under, keep those points, and get a postbit if my folding name isn't the same as my OCN name?










EOC won't show you as keeping those points, but Stanford will. You'll need 50k for OCN to qualify









And my folding name is different from my OCN name


----------



## Dilyn

Awww


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Awww


























We'd love to have you, I gave up 450k+ points when I switched


----------



## Dilyn

I gave up 250k points when I switched...
Should start folding again. I'll be more hard core about it late Fall and during Winter, because the heater SUCKS and doesn't get my room, so I can just use my PC as a space heater. My room will be a toasty 80 while icicles are collection in my sister's bedroom


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I gave up 250k points when I switched...
Should start folding again. I'll be more hard core about it late Fall and during Winter, because the heater SUCKS and doesn't get my room, so I can just use my PC as a space heater. My room will be a toasty 80 while icicles are collection in my sister's bedroom









Computers are great for this, I heated my room last winter w/ mine









But if everything goes as planned tomorrow and it goes into work, then I'll have to rely on a C2D laptop to heat my room


----------



## Dilyn

I have two laptops sitting next to my night stand ready to go as foot warmers when the time comes









Those power bricks that charge these things are mighty good at warming up the floor.


----------



## mmx+

That they are









If my sig rig goes to work, I may be building an Atom setup w/ a GT240 or similar so I have _something_ to game/fold on. And to keep it warm in here


----------



## markt

When it snowed year before last the snow melted around my house in a circle, while the other houses in the neighborhood had no melting going on... I actually have a picture somewhere. Nvidia heating ftw.


----------



## Dilyn

That's just epic.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
When it snowed year before last the snow melted around my house in a circle, while the other houses in the neighborhood had no melting going on... I actually have a picture somewhere. Nvidia heating ftw.

That's epic









Could you try and dig up the pic?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

haha, my landlord just asked me if I could cut back on the electric for the next month... he cant raise the rent on me though.

Gonna consolidate my rigs in case he comes over to inspect...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
haha, my landlord just asked me if I could cut back on the electric for the next month... he cant raise the rent on me though.

Gonna consolidate my rigs in case he comes over to inspect...

lol

What are you going to do? Only run 2 systems, or just hide the others?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
lol

What are you going to do? Only run 2 systems, or just hide the others?









I guess I will run the i7 with 2 GX2s and I will keep my sig rig the same.

Really all I would be losing is an 8800GTS and a Pent D (running unicore)

Probably going to cut the AC off(he wants it off for the whole month), but since I am in the basement and the stairs are right by my door, all the heat will go up and I will still be reasonably cool.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That's epic









Could you try and dig up the pic?

I'm about to look.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
I guess I will run the i7 with 2 GX2s and I will keep my sig rig the same.

Really all I would be losing is an 8800GTS and a Pent D (running unicore)

Probably going to cut the AC off(he wants it off for the whole month), but since I am in the basement and the stairs are right by my door, all the heat will go up and I will still be reasonably cool.

Well I guess that's not too bad then








That's about 6k PPD gone, right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm about to look.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well I guess that's not too bad then








That's about 6k PPD gone, right?

more like 4k (its a 640MB card)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
more like 4k (its a 640MB card)

Oh, didn't realize that









Not too much of a loss I guess


----------



## markt

*I have better ones that arent easy to find, the house I lived in is to the right. Notice every yard down the street has snow but mine has very little*










*Hurricane Gustav aftermath, same house*


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
haha, my landlord just asked me if I could cut back on the electric for the next month... he cant raise the rent on me though.

Gonna consolidate my rigs in case he comes over to inspect...

Hide them! He would probably never suspect a computer could suck down so much power!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

One of my 260's just finished 1k WU's uninterrupted and another isn't far behind. Thought it was kind of cool.


----------



## zodac

Some of them were mine; you can't claim them.

Bet you're regretting it now.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Actually those were two of the three cards that _weren't_ folding for you.


----------



## zodac

Dammit... I'm gonna go necro a thread...


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Dammit... I'm gonna go necro a thread...










It's ok.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Hide them! He would probably never suspect a computer could suck down so much power!


I am actually considering leaving it all off except the i7 for this month. Then he gets the bill and sees a HUGE difference and I tell him it was all because of the crappy AC not running at all (which really does need servicing IMO, since it runs all day and most of the night to keep the upstairs of the house under 80Âº F)

And then in a month it will be cooling off and I will just fold instead of running the heater.

i7 is @ 3.6GHz, running my first bigadv, and the estimate is at 28,000 ppd. Not too terrible for such a noob OC. Maybe I will keep a GPU folding on my main rig to get a few points each day.


----------



## Freakn

Just a couple of days off hitting my first million









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=513453


----------



## zodac

Nice.


----------



## mmx+

Well, it looks like I won't be taking my sig rig to work after all. I wanted to and my boss was OK with it, but my parents weren't. They thought that someone would steal it


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well, it looks like I won't be taking my sig rig to work after all. I wanted to and my boss was OK with it, but my parents weren't. They thought that someone would steal it










You should see if you could put it in a locked office.









If my job would let me, I'd bring my rigs up here and use their juice. but, my office would be 100F by the time I got here mornings. (my office is small)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You should see if you could put it in a locked office.









If my job would let me, I'd bring my rigs up here and use their juice. but, my office would be 100F by the time I got here mornings. (my office is small)


The room where I'd be keeping it is locked, only 10 people have keys









I'm not worried about it. But they are. One of the reasons that I wanted to take it there is it makes it hot here, according to them, if I don't like the heat it makes, I should use my laptop & sell it. NO


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


The room where I'd be keeping it is locked, only 10 people have keys









I'm not worried about it. But they are. One of the reasons that I wanted to take it there is it makes it hot here, according to them, if I don't like the heat it makes, I should use my laptop & sell it. NO































Bah. Parents!

You know what you do then? Put the PC by the door of your room, and get a fan that blows the hot air out the door into the rest of the house









Yay for revenge!!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Bah. Parents!

You know what you do then? Put the PC by the door of your room, and get a fan that blows the hot air out the door into the rest of the house









Yay for revenge!!










I already have a fan that blows air out of my room









Maybe I'll take up stress-testing on it









LinX + 2xFurmark 24/7 should create some significant heat
















They might just confiscate it then :thinking


----------



## Epona

Gonna have 1m after this next update!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Gonna have 1m after this next update!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I already have a fan that blows air out of my room









Maybe I'll take up stress-testing on it









LinX + 2xFurmark 24/7 should create some significant heat
















They might just confiscate it then :thinking










If they do that, you need to like...put a folding setup in-line in the AC duct going to their bedroom...so that they have to run the AC almost non-stop.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


If they do that, you need to like...put a folding setup in-line in the AC duct going to their bedroom...so that they have to run the AC almost non-stop.
























No. That wouldn't go over so well


----------



## jck

ok ok ok...jeesh...

How about putting the folding rigs in your neighbor's AC?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I already have a fan that blows air out of my room









Maybe I'll take up stress-testing on it









LinX + 2xFurmark 24/7 should create some significant heat
















They might just confiscate it then

















the only problem with that is that it wont creat much more heat than constant folding


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


the only problem with that is that it wont creat much more heat than constant folding


But they don't like it when I _fold_ 24/7 Never said anything about _stresstesting_







. And Furmark/LinX draws close to 100w more than just FAH


----------



## terence52

hmm.. should i change my gpu2 client to gpu3?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


hmm.. should i change my gpu2 client to gpu3?


No. It's significantly slower on GTX200 cards (~6.3k vs ~7.3-8k on my GTX260)


----------



## Magus2727

Save up and go with the solar panel idea I had.... and vent the heat out the window...

Then when it comes to winter rout the air flow the opposit way and ask your parents for a increase in allowance or some sort of "differential" =-)... going green, folding, and make a profit....


----------



## jck

Now there's an idea. get solar panels, save them money, then present them a bill for an energy analysis.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Save up and go with the solar panel idea I had.... and vent the heat out the window...

Then when it comes to winter rout the air flow the opposit way and ask your parents for a increase in allowance or some sort of "differential" =-)... going green, folding, and make a profit....


Now that's an idea









Any idea how much this would cost?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Now that's an idea









Any idea how much this would cost?


Here's NewEgg's green store, that has a solar panel.

Newegg's Green Store


----------



## Magus2727

Depends on how much you want to offset it. You would need a DC-AC inverter that would be atleast 1000W my guess since thats usualy a max or RMS...

http://www.google.com/products/catal...CEUQ8gIwBjgA#p

About $100 for the inverter....

assuming your sig rig with a 650 PSU pulling 500W (assumptions) it will pull 370 amps assuming 80% effieciency you will need a battery array of 444.44 amp hours but batteries should not be discharged more then 50% so aprox 800 Amp hours.

About $200 (will want a deep cycle RV type battery)

Figuring 12 hours of light... to supply

The big problem is the solar...









http://store.solar-electric.com/shsont175was.html

and to supply the power to run the computer and recharge the battery.... you would need atleast 4.... and its 24 volts... so will need a DC-DC regulator to down convert it to 14.5 volts for the batteries.... and converter. Or you can do alot of reasearch and build your own DC to AC inverter, that will do 24 volts and get two batteries in series then you dont need to down convert the voltage from the solar panels.

so about $2.2K......








but hey... if you dont have any thing else to spend your money on... and if you would pay $50 a month for electricity then in less then 4 years it would be paid off...


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Here's NewEgg's green store, that has a solar panel.

Newegg's Green Store


Thats only 80 watts...

If you have a Kill-a-watt meter and/or know how much you actualy are pulling then you could optimize it for that.... which may require less batteries and less solar panels.

Edit: Wonder if you would qualify for the tax credits for alternative energy.


----------



## terence52

and i just epicly crashed with my gtx285 on red light for no reason =.=


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Thats only 80 watts...

If you have a Kill-a-watt meter and/or know how much you actualy are pulling then you could optimize it for that.... which may require less batteries and less solar panels.

Edit: Wonder if you would qualify for the tax credits for alternative energy.


I think some of the equipment does qualify.

And, there are places to get good deals for solar. NewEgg was just the one place I knew had one. I just haven't researched them a lot.

I know that Ed Begley Jr. has his whole house on solar and he has a really elaborate setup...and, his paid for itself in like 7-8 years.

You wouldn't have to spend nearly what he did. Plus, solar will not only give you power free but you can run tubing under the panels and pump water from your hot water heater through the tubing that will heat water and keep your water heater which save even more power.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Depends on how much you want to offset it. You would need a DC-AC inverter that would be atleast 1000W my guess since thats usualy a max or RMS...

http://www.google.com/products/catal...CEUQ8gIwBjgA#p

About $100 for the inverter....

assuming your sig rig with a 650 PSU pulling 500W (assumptions) it will pull 370 amps assuming 80% effieciency you will need a battery array of 444.44 amp hours but batteries should not be discharged more then 50% so aprox 800 Amp hours.

About $200 (will want a deep cycle RV type battery)

Figuring 12 hours of light... to supply

The big problem is the solar...









http://store.solar-electric.com/shsont175was.html

and to supply the power to run the computer and recharge the battery.... you would need atleast 4.... and its 24 volts... so will need a DC-DC regulator to down convert it to 14.5 volts for the batteries.... and converter. Or you can do alot of reasearch and build your own DC to AC inverter, that will do 24 volts and get two batteries in series then you dont need to down convert the voltage from the solar panels.

so about $2.2K......








but hey... if you dont have any thing else to spend your money on... and if you would pay $50 a month for electricity then in less then 4 years it would be paid off...


Cool, I'll look into this. Really more than I want to pay though. Maybe I'll start with the thing from NE, that's enough for my laptop, probably enough for an ION setup with a GT220 or similar.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Thats only 80 watts...

If you have a Kill-a-watt meter and/or know how much you actualy are pulling then you could optimize it for that.... which may require less batteries and less solar panels.

Edit: Wonder if you would qualify for the tax credits for alternative energy.


Right at 330w load w/ just the GTX260, I'm guessing ~400w load w/ the 9600GT as well


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I think some of the equipment does qualify.

And, there are places to get good deals for solar. NewEgg was just the one place I knew had one. I just haven't researched them a lot.

I know that Ed Begley Jr. has his whole house on solar and he has a really elaborate setup...and, his paid for itself in like 7-8 years.

You wouldn't have to spend nearly what he did. Plus, solar will not only give you power free but you can run tubing under the panels and pump water from your hot water heater through the tubing that will heat water and keep your water heater which save even more power.


I just posted that... the one you showed was 80 watts and $550... the one I posted was $560 and 175 watts....

Usualy to do a whole house is around 20-25K now that usualy only offsets about 50%-70% of actual usage... but there are quite a few tax rebates.

There are just a few things to remember.

- you dont want to drain batteries (even deep cycle) below 50% capacity otherwise it will cut is life by more then half.

- During the winter you will have less light then in the summer, if you want it to run year round then you need to plan on 12 hours or charge and 12 hours of drain.

- If you pull 400Watts then you will need to provide twice that so you can replenish the batteries by the time they will be used.

- so 400 watts from computer --> needs 800 watts of solar. add in efficencys though... AC-DC converters are usualy 80-98% efficent, +80% efficent PSU for computer.


----------



## zodac

I'd love to try it out, but for 9 months of the 12, sunlight is a luxury.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'd love to try it out, but for 9 months of the 12, sunlight is a luxury.










you still have some sun dont you the other 3 months??? Solar still works when its cloudy, not as well, but still works.... Solar panels also work I belive fairly well even if a few inches of snow are on them...










I may have to actualy try this though... I am taking a Power Eng class so I can do all the converters and switching my self. I might even add in a little wind mill... although that adds complexity in another AC-DC converter....

Just how to justify a bunch of $600 solar panels....


----------



## mmx+

That's hard to justify for my C2D, considering that over the cost of a year it uses about $30 in electricity









Still something worth







about when prices come down


----------



## FrozenW

Go Nuclear









IF the the standard home could have a small Nuclear reactor in the the basement or outside it would all do away with the electric company. Or some other type of element that is safer.

But Magus2727 I am also looking at Solar to help offset my Electric bill.


----------



## FrozenW

Ok Trash talk time.

I am pulling bigadv at 29K PPD
Top that


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrozenW* 
Ok Trash talk time.

I am pulling bigadv at 29K PPD
Top that









I got my 555BE to 3.96GHz stable on air with a $20 HSF


----------



## [kane]Enforce

Bigadv, magic and stuff is all good, but GPU3 clients idle =\\


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrozenW* 
Ok Trash talk time.

I am pulling bigadv at 29K PPD
Top that










Well I'm at 60k + PPD









Top that


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Well I'm at 60k + PPD









Top that









Well, my Kia goes Zoom!!!!


----------



## kiwwanna

carefull it don't go boom, engines be expensive things to rebuild.
Er I thought mazda's were the Zoom Zoom things..


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
carefull it don't go boom, engines be expensive things to rebuild.
Er I thought mazda's were the Zoom Zoom things..

Mazda goes zoom zoom, cause of the echo.

My Kia just goes ZOOOOOM cause...well, it's cool. I got one of those Souls that the hamsters jam out to in on the advertisement.

Well you can go with this...or you can go with...that... hehe

It's actually a good car. And, mine has none of the recalls that have been reported. pretty darn good car for $13,900 loaded.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I prefer cars that go Vroom like my cadillac or zoom-pssshh-zoom like my rx-7


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I prefer cars that go Vroom like my cadillac or zoom-pssshh-zoom like my rx-7

I used to have a car that just went...woosh.

That was my Mitsubishi 3000GT. That's the sound it made when I passed people.









I was only ever brave enough to get it up to about 130mph.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I used to have a car that just went...woosh.

That was my Mitsubishi 3000GT. That's the sound it made when I passed people.









I was only ever brave enough to get it up to about 130mph.









I honestly have no idea how fast my RX7 will go, it redlines at 8k and in top gear I havent been able to get anywhere near redline\\

Ive hit blackspeed in the cadillac though (the space past where the numbers stop...)


----------



## mmx+

Another C2D up and running. At work ATM I have a pair of C2Ds and one P4HT. More C2Ds likely coming this afternoon


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I honestly have no idea how fast my RX7 will go, it redlines at 8k and in top gear I havent been able to get anywhere near redline\\

Ive hit blackspeed in the cadillac though (the space past where the numbers stop...)

LOL...in GMs, usually if the speedo is a circular job, they wrap around. my 1989 GMC pickup did that. went up to 85. Then at 90, the speedo showed up on the left again. I got the truck to 115 with the 5.7L engine it had.

I don't know how fast the 3000GT would go. I just know that there were 2 rating of tires they said to put on it, and that was Q and Z...and from what I remember, those are rated to 169 and 189 MPH. I think it would have at least got to 140mph, but I wasn't about to try that on the interstate...even empty.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Another C2D up and running. At work ATM I have a pair of C2Ds and one P4HT. More C2Ds likely coming this afternoon









Awesome...as someone here once said...MOAR PPD!!!


----------



## Magus2727

Well looks like for my sig system... I might as well get the X6....

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...m3-socket.html

Wont run on my AM3 socket...


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
LOL...in GMs, usually if the speedo is a circular job, they wrap around. my 1989 GMC pickup did that. went up to 85. Then at 90, the speedo showed up on the left again. I got the truck to 115 with the 5.7L engine it had.

I don't know how fast the 3000GT would go. I just know that there were 2 rating of tires they said to put on it, and that was Q and Z...and from what I remember, those are rated to 169 and 189 MPH. I think it would have at least got to 140mph, but I wasn't about to try that on the interstate...even empty.

Awesome...as someone here once said...MOAR PPD!!!

The amount of power required to go faster goes up experientially... 130-140 is "normal" for most modest cars... there was a top gear episode when they went to the Utah Salt flats and had a Corvette, and a Charger. the Corvette hit 183MPH I think and the Charger hit 161... Thats in 1 mile... so you could get going faster... but that kind of shows the general plato...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
The amount of power required to go faster goes up experientially... 130-140 is "normal" for most modest cars... there was a top gear episode when they went to the Utah Salt flats and had a Corvette, and a Charger. the Corvette hit 183MPH I think and the Charger hit 161... Thats in 1 mile... so you could get going faster... but that kind of shows the general plato...

Guess I'm a big chicken then. Of course if I'd been on a big, flat ground where I wouldn't hit a tree or go in a ditch...I might have gone faster. lol

As for what the 3000GT would do in a mile, it would have easily gotten to 130. I got to 130 and slowed enough to take an exit ramp in a 2.5 mile distance on I-95.

Needless to say...my Kia is *not* the performance car my 3000GT was.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Can anybody point me to the GPU PPD topic as I cant find it anywhere lol?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
Can anybody point me to the GPU PPD topic as I cant find it anywhere lol?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...abase-now.html

hope thats what you wanted


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...abase-now.html

hope thats what you wanted

+1 thanks, looked everywhere for it lol.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
+1 thanks, looked everywhere for it lol.

you can find it in the folding essentials sticky in the folding section. there is also a link to it in mmx+'s sig


----------



## PinkPenguin

I went through that














, see what happens when your trying to add temp monitors to my fan controller, whilst OCing my 460 and trying to stop my 7yr old going mental near the PC.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
I went through that














, see what happens when your trying to add temp monitors to my fan controller, whilst OCing my 460 and trying to stop my 7yr old going mental near the PC.

Make ya wonky, won't it?

I think you need to put the 7 year old to sleep (hopefully without sedatives or chloroform or ether), and have a


----------



## Dilyn

But chloroform is so much fun


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I've got something in mind that should get me at the top 20 producers list


----------



## FrozenW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[kane]Enforce* 
Bigadv, magic and stuff is all good, but GPU3 clients idle =\\

Yes for right now my GPU is Idle but will be deploying it every soon.

Trying to find 2 more to Crossfire them.


----------



## FrozenW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I used to have a car that just went...woosh.

That was my Mitsubishi 3000GT. That's the sound it made when I passed people.









I was only ever brave enough to get it up to about 130mph.









Going Fast is so over rated!!!!


----------



## zodac

Goddamit... fan went on the 9800GT again.









Won't get a chance to fix it until morning though, so no GPU Folding tonight.


----------



## Magus2727

Agreed...


----------



## LiLChris

I am finally home!!!!
4 days waiting for them to finish everything.

Got my power,air conditioning and rigs moved to the new place!








Have 1 rig going, gonna connect my q6600 soon.

Only problem, have no light in my bedroom, no cable in the entire house, and they haven't brought me my dam stove.

PS. This place is smaller, so the AC doesn't have to work as hard and it seems my temps have dropped 4c on my i7 and 5c on my gtx 480.
Loving this new place, though later I am going to ask about watts like most folders have...cause I pay the landlord directly instead.


----------



## jck

Well, I was gonna have another folding rig up and running tonight but I forgot to make sure of one thing: the mobo I setup had a power switch on it.

So now, I have a caseless folding rig with no way to power it up...til I can go to a computer shop and get them to sell me a switch/led panel off an old junk case lol

OK...picking on me can now commence


----------



## mmx+

An update on my [email protected]:
I'm running one of these:








(PentDualCore 2ghz)
And 2 of these:








(Core 2 Duo 2ghz)

Also a 2.5ghz Celeron Dual Core, but I forgot to get a pic of it. Probably 5-6k PPD combined. I'm almost certainly going to be getting up an A64X2 and one or more PentDualCore/C2Ds within a week or two









EDIT: Sorry about the bad pics, I took them w/ my Droid


----------



## jck

Nice


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Nice










Thanks









I talked w/ my boss about it, he said that he didn't care as long as it didn't slow things down (did a 1 month trial run on a C2D and he said there was no difference).

So I'd consider today to be a success, even though my sig rig has to stay at home. I feel that there's at least another 5k PPD that could easily be extracted from work









And why don't you just use a screwdriver and short the pins on the motherboard? That's what I usually do when I run caseless


----------



## jck

If I can get the job I'm lookin at and move, I might see if the new job site would let me do that with some idle PCs.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


If I can get the job I'm lookin at and move, I might see if the new job site would let me do that with some idle PCs.










Nice









Even w/ basically all of the modern PCs going, I'd still only be at ~10k from work. Not so great since that's close to 1KW, w/o GPUs my sig rig is 1/4 of that, and could do 2x the PPD.

But I'll keep running them as long as I have my boss's permission since I don't pay for electric


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Well, I was gonna have another folding rig up and running tonight but I forgot to make sure of one thing: the mobo I setup had a power switch on it.

So now, I have a caseless folding rig with no way to power it up...til I can go to a computer shop and get them to sell me a switch/led panel off an old junk case lol

OK...picking on me can now commence










What do you mean you can't turn it on?
Just jump the power switch with a flat head screw driver...


----------



## markt

Did a bigadv, no credit. It was on time too. Maybe config was corrupted, I saw username team number, but I know somewhere it says "passkey found". I can't find it. EDIT: passkey is good. wonder what happened with the points.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Did a bigadv, no credit. It was on time too. Maybe config was corrupted, I saw username team number, but I know somewhere it says "passkey found". I can't find it. EDIT: passkey is good. wonder what happened with the points.

That majorly sucks


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Did a bigadv, no credit. It was on time too. Maybe config was corrupted, I saw username team number, but I know somewhere it says "passkey found". I can't find it. EDIT: passkey is good. wonder what happened with the points.

I have been having a few issues with bonus points not showing up for a day or two.Last month I finished about 14 wu's with 2300 points on a update.Then the next day got a update for 37k+ for 10 wu's.The math just did not work out.Watch out for a larger update.


----------



## mmx+

Well, my C2D laptop is no longer folding. I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10 Beta and that seems to have bricked the FAH client.

Might try again later, depending on how busy I am w/ the C2Q and i7


----------



## zodac

What errors you getting?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What errors you getting?

Launchpad. Not really interested in trying it again as-is, it's already done this 3 times, and each time it fails a WU. I might try re-installing it later


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

What do you think about 6kppd on a gtx275 with gpu3? is that too low or not?
I think its a big difference with the 460. Thought they would do almost the same...


----------



## zodac

What the hell is LaunchPad?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
What do you think about 6kppd on a gtx275 with gpu3? is that too low or not?
I think its a big difference with the 460. Thought they would do almost the same...

That's about what my 260 gets. Not so great since so does the GTS250

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What the hell is LaunchPad?









n00b









Place for reporting bugs in Ubuntu so they can be fixed


----------



## zodac

Sucks.

Nothing on FF yet, so someone is probably working on a workaround.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Sucks.

Nothing on FF yet, so someone is probably working on a workaround.

Not really surprised that there are issues, it's a beta that just came out yesterday or w/e

Might have to go back to Windows for now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That's about what my 260 gets. Not so great since so does the GTS250

Strange, its running 1600mhz shaders, 200mhz overclock... It should do better imo...

(note, it was on a 611 unit. 783 gives 8.5kppd)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Strange, its running 1600mhz shaders, 200mhz overclock... It should do better imo...

(note, it was on a 611 unit. 783 gives 8.5kppd)

Mine was @ 1480 IIRC. Why don't you run GPU3 on the Fermi and GPU2 on the GTX275?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Because I'll get the 480 soon, so I'll buy a 470 soon for the other rig. I hate installing clients all the time so I just run gpu 3 on all the rigs.

On a side note, is it a bad idea to clock the core down to get higher stable shader clocks?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Did a bigadv, no credit. It was on time too. Maybe config was corrupted, I saw username team number, but I know somewhere it says "passkey found". I can't find it. EDIT: passkey is good. wonder what happened with the points.

You're not alone; points will most likely be creditted at a later date.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Because I'll get the 480 soon, so I'll buy a 470 soon for the other rig. I hate installing clients all the time so I just run gpu 3 on all the rigs.

On a side note, is it a bad idea to clock the core down to get higher stable shader clocks?

Eh, I'd rather just re-extract the clients when needed. Rather trade a few minutes of work for extra PPD


----------



## Dilyn

My parents have decided to freeze my room by opening the window. They said that it's too stuffy in here (as if they come in my room







).
So I'm gonna turn my computer into a space heater. So now that they've wasted my time, I'll waste their power


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dilyn* 
my parents have decided to freeze my room by opening the window. They said that it's too stuffy in here (as if they come in my room







).
So i'm gonna turn my computer into a space heater. So now that they've wasted my time, i'll waste their power









win!!!!!


----------



## Dilyn

Just realized that I had to reinstall Windows earlier.
So now I've gotta setup HFM, Tray It, and the SMP all over again.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Just realized that I had to reinstall Windows earlier.
So now I've gotta setup HFM, Tray It, and the SMP all over again.











Currently installing WinXP on the C2Q, if all goes as planned it'll be folding by tonight


----------



## kiwwanna

Crappy huricane Earl, made my power flicker enough my PC shutdown







My poor Bigadv that was 91% done...

Thankfully it saved it at 91% and it was down for 4 1/2 hours I can't see any loss to PPD or credit







I like not loosing these little guys.

***Edit

On an ever more possitive side note, I finnally booted up my folding rig!








Be nice to see more then 0 PPD


----------



## markt

Running with everything I got, we had a power outage on the most beautiful almost cloudless day with no wind. Thank you Demco electric, really thank you.
Turned all the machines to make up for the 8k and 2k updates.


----------



## kiwwanna

The worst thing was it didnt go out just flickered 3 times I was told, I think I need to set it up to resart after power failure and restart folding


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


The worst thing was it didnt go out just flickered 3 times I was told, I think I need to set it up to resart after power failure and restart folding




















thats the way to do it.


----------



## jck

I just got the new folding rig (AthlonII x4 + 2x GTX465s) up, and you should have heard that OCZ 850W PSU start whining cause it's working so hard.









Literally...I could hear a high-pitch whistley whine. I don't know if I should be scared it's gonna blow up or not. I have the AC in the house on 69F now, so hopefully that will offset the 2 GPUs heating the room...


----------



## mmx+

Q6600 rig folding again









Now folding on 4 Dual Cores, a C2Q, an i7, a GTS250, a GTX260, and a 9600GT


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Q6600 rig folding again









Now folding on 4 Dual Cores, a C2Q, an i7, a GTS250, a GTX260, and a 9600GT




















I have 4 quad AMDs, 2 9800GTX+es, 250GTS, 240GT, and 2x GTX465s


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*











I have 4 quad AMDs, 2 9800GTX+es, 250GTS, 240GT, and 2x GTX465s










Nice setup









My AMD X4 probably coming online next weekend


----------



## ducrider

I just traded off my 285 for 2 260's.Gave up 8.5 to 9.5 ppd for a steady 17k ppd.Those 260's put out some ppd.I have been running one in my wifes rig but get low ppd like mmx.Thank god the 2 new ones kick ass.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Testing my 1090T at 4.1 right now. So far I haven't broke 42C which is a good sign since I'm on air. Hopefully I'll be able to keep it there.


----------



## Dilyn

I folded all day today.

Room is STILL ice cold.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I folded all day today.

Room is STILL ice cold.










Boiling in mine... and that's without GPU Folding.









Can't wait for winter...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Looks like 4.1 is working well for me. Hopefully it'll not crash when I go to sleep later.


----------



## zodac

Hopefully not. Moving to -bigadv soon?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm still on the fence about it. I'd likely need to not GPU fold to make sure they finish so I'd net an overall PPD loss from it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Boiling in mine... and that's without GPU Folding.









Can't wait for winter...


I dun geddit









Maybe it'll get toasty tonight while folding.


----------



## zodac

I think it's just that damn ATi.

Go buy a Fermi.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think it's just that damn ATi.

I'll buy you a Fermi because I know that you're too poor to afford it yourself










Aaaww how nice of you to do something like that


----------



## zodac

I know... was going to get one for myself, but I can see you need it more.









*EDIT: *How the hell did you edit my post?!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know... was going to get one for myself, but I can see you need it more.









*EDIT: *How the hell did you edit my post?!










Hax


----------



## zodac

I'm calling Mort. He's gonna bannhammer you.


----------



## Dilyn

I don't even know who this man is.
I've never seen him outside of PMs.


----------



## zodac

And therein lies his power.

It was nice knowing you Dilyn.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And therein lies his power.

It was nice knowing you Dilyn.










Oh noes









I can never tell if you are being serious.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Oh noes









I can never tell if you are being serious.


Because she never is.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Oh noes









I can never tell if you are being serious.


I'll make sure you don't get hammered









C2Q seems to be going fine after 12 hours


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'll make sure you don't get hammered










>> Implying you can stop me.


----------



## Cacophony

is stanford down? i can't check my stats


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Probably updating atm. I can view the team stats, but got to wait a few minutes for my personal stats


----------



## Cacophony

but it's been updating for 2 hours now...


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*


is stanford down? i can't check my stats



Stanford updates every hour on the hour and takes about 10 min before the starts become available again...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And therein lies his power.

It was nice knowing you Dilyn.










Where you going, Dilyn? i'll go with you.

Bye Zodac!!!


----------



## Cacophony

it's working yay


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'll make sure you don't get hammered










My hero


----------



## zodac

See my response.


----------



## Dilyn

You don't have the power to ban.


----------



## zodac

I never said I did.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
>> Implying you can stop me.

Sounds like you did.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Sounds like you did.

I was upset that my 9800GT isn't working, so I forgot about you.

Once the GT's back up, you're outta here.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I was upset that my 9800GT isn't working, so I forgot about you.

Once the GT's back up, you're outta here.

B-b-b-b-but...
Zodac...


----------



## zodac

Don't worry... looks like you're safe.

9800GT might not be back. Will find out in the morning.


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I was upset that my 9800GT isn't working, so I forgot about you.

Once the GT's back up, you're outta here.

Is it getting close to baking time?


----------



## zodac

Nah, the artifacting problem went away. It's the fan again...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Is there a way to always get bigadv units?

So far, while using the flag, I have gotten 4 regular SMP units and 1 bigadv.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's a crap shoot right now as there is and has been a shortage of units lately. You'll get another one eventually.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I had an smp unit too, and now a 2684...








Gives about the same ppd as a good smp unit









And my gpu did something unusual the last update.
It managed to get 4 611 units done in 3 hours.
49 seconds tpf is 4900 seconds total = 81.667 minutes
Lets say it finished one unit right after the update, and did 3 others.
3 x 81.667 = 245 minutes. 245 / 60 = 4.083 hours... Time between two updates is 3 hours...
And the gpu only finished one unit the previous update, so I guess it stole one unit







I wish all the updates would be like this


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I was upset that my 9800GT isn't working, so I forgot about you.

Once the GT's back up, you're outta here.

I'll be his protector









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah, the artifacting problem went away. It's the fan again...

1. Remove shroud
2. Cable-tie on another fan
3. ??????
4. PROFIT!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I had an smp unit too, and now a 2684...








Gives about the same ppd as a good smp unit









And my gpu did something unusual the last update.
It managed to get 4 611 units done in 3 hours.
49 seconds tpf is 4900 seconds total = 81.667 minutes
Lets say it finished one unit right after the update, and did 3 others.
3 x 81.667 = 245 minutes. 245 / 60 = 4.083 hours... Time between two updates is 3 hours...
And the gpu only finished one unit the previous update, so I guess it stole one unit







I wish all the updates would be like this









That's rather strange









Definitely cool though


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Alrighty then, testing 4.2 at 1.505v. Hoping it's stable enough for folding. Temps look good enough so far. On my 1090T that is.

Edit: And a BSOD, oh well maybe I'll tweak it a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## FrozenW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Alrighty then, testing 4.2 at 1.505v. Hoping it's stable enough for folding. Temps look good enough so far. On my 1090T that is.

Edit: And a BSOD, oh well maybe I'll tweak it a bit more tomorrow.

If you get it stable PM your setting. Got my up to 4.4 but not stable to do anything but BSOD.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'm stable with 20.5 multi and 2600 on NB at 1.485. Think I may need a tad more voltage for 4.2 but I'll see tomorrow. If I get to 4.2 I'll PM you.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Yes! 640k points I'm catching up!


----------



## FrozenW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrozenW* 
Yes for right now my GPU is Idle but will be deploying it every soon.

Trying to find 2 more to Crossfire them.

Update GPU is up and runing now.
Spin up 1 other system too

Pulling 22K PPD

Need to setup the other 3 systems for [email protected] tomorrow.


----------



## SgtHop

I had to kill my 9800GT because it was running 115C. Folding in there with a GX2 is just too much for that little cooler.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I had to kill my 9800GT because it was running 115C. Folding in there with a GX2 is just too much for that little cooler.

115C?









I don't see how that is even possible. 0_0


----------



## SgtHop

Well, you know how you can put that fan in the hard drive bay of a 1200 to blow on the GPUs more?

9800GT has a fan that blows opposite that, and it just made the temperature skyrocket.

That combined with the fact that it's in a hot box. Poor bastard didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Dilyn

My 9800GT was a TANK.
I hit high 90s one time while playing Modern Warfare.
Then for some reason I decided to start GPU folding









Still worked like a charm, and I sold it on Craigslist for $65 a couple months ago.
Those little buggers can take a beating.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
My 9800GT was a TANK.
I hit high 90s one time while playing Modern Warfare.
Then for some reason I decided to start GPU folding









Still worked like a charm, and I sold it on Craigslist for $65 a couple months ago.
Those little buggers can take a beating.


----------



## just4funuk

I had a 9800GT and purchased a XFX GTX 280 in january so installed the two not thinking about temps. When I checked it the next morning it was running at 105oC. Machine was shut down and 9800GT removed. Luckly the card did Survive.

I did put it in again about a month or two later with two 9800GX2's but it was running hotter than the GX2's so it was removed again.

I am now running two GTX 460's. As the heat off the GX2's was just a little to much for me(Ambient 32oC).Also not cheap to run 24*7. Temps are better for me and the cards now







. To early to tell how much cheaper there going to be as only had the two in togther since yesterday. Couldn't decide if I should chance a 600W psu or purchase a higher rated one. As the machine only recorded 570W with two 9800GX2's in(did have a Thermaltake 250W GPU only PSU in with them it failed) and as Nvidia recommend a 450W for one GTX 460 I decided to try it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Yes! 640k points I'm catching up!

You're posed to overtake me all too soon for my liking


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I'm quite certain there's nothing wrong with it. Just can't run it where it is right now, because I want to keep it that way. At least it has a lifetime warranty, and I can keep replacing it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

This should be an awesome month. The rig did almost 200k in 6 days








With 30kppd average x 30 days will be 900k. Plus some extra points around the foldathon (~20k), that would be almost a mil in a month


----------



## zodac

Lack of GPU Folding hurts my soul. Thank God I've got an SMP WU dropping tonight.


----------



## Dilyn

How long would it take to do an SMP work unit


----------



## zodac

2-2.5 days on a small WU... longer on P6040/6041/6701/6702, but I don't get any of them.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
This should be an awesome month. The rig did almost 200k in 6 days








With 30kppd average x 30 days will be 900k. Plus some extra points around the foldathon (~20k), that would be almost a mil in a month









GL on your 1mil month









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Lack of GPU Folding hurts my soul. Thank God I've got an SMP WU dropping tonight.











So your GPU is officially dead?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
So your GPU is officially dead?









Not yet... will give it one last try tomorrow. If that doesn't work... I think so.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Not yet... will give it one last try tomorrow. If that doesn't work... I think so.









It's dead.Now it's time to buy a Fermi.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not yet... will give it one last try tomorrow. If that doesn't work... I think so.










Damn









So is just the fan that's dead?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
It's dead.Now it's time to buy a Fermi.

are they making any single slot fermi?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
are they making any single slot fermi?

Plans of one: http://www.techpowerup.com/122494/Ga...Card.html?cp=2


----------



## Freakn

A mer 32k points till my first million


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


A mer 32k points till my first million







































Early Congrats to you.


----------



## Freakn

Thanks.

The points will slow for a while after the mil, need to do some more testing and tweaking on the rig, basically installed the 1090T, got 4.0 stable enough to fold and been going constant for the last 2 months.

Oh, and the testing consisted of a benchies and starting the client and waiting for it to crash.


----------



## mmx+

GL on your mil


----------



## zodac

9800 is back up and running... for now.

Unrelated to the previous issue, and not a worry, but I applied some new TIM (instead of that horrible stuff that was already there), and took off the shroud, and the temps are the same (if anything, it's gone up a couple of Â°C). Crazy 9800GTs.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats an other extra folder for the team. We need more though...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
9800 is back up and running... for now.

Unrelated to the previous issue, and not a worry, but I applied some new TIM (instead of that horrible stuff that was already there), and took off the shroud, and the temps are the same (if anything, it's gone up a couple of Â°C). Crazy 9800GTs.









Awesome









What are the temps?


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
9800 is back up and running... for now.

Unrelated to the previous issue, and not a worry, but I applied some new TIM (instead of that horrible stuff that was already there), and took off the shroud, and the temps are the same (if anything, it's gone up a couple of Â°C). Crazy 9800GTs.









It really is the little PPD machine that could... I think I can... I think I can....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Awesome









What are the temps?

80Â° now... was 78/79 before the fan died.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
It really is the little PPD machine that could... I think I can... I think I can....

Yes, *I CAN!*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

A little update for the 275 using gpu3, its doing 9.25kppd at a 450 points unit at this moment. Running 78c at 500 core 1700 shaders.

I wish I could unlock the 460's shaders from the core...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
It really is the little PPD machine that could... I think I can... I think I can....

lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
80Â° now... was 78/79 before the fan died.

Yes, *I CAN!*









That's not too bad, my 8800GT folded right around 80c









Still going strong to this day









But a GTX470 Razor _would_ do you favors









@ Bastiaan: That's a GPU2 WU, so it should give the same in GPU2


----------



## zodac

Hmmm... just found out that the P6050-6077 are actually _slightly_ more stressful on my CPU than P6012-6024. Gmaes lag a tiny bit with these ones.

Never would have figured that out if I had a better CPU.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That's not too bad, my 8800GT folded right around 80c









Folds at 90-95 a lot of the time too. I was just expecting less with a TIM change and no shroud.

Will put it back on later... don't like my 9800 being naked.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
@ Bastiaan: That's a GPU2 WU, so it should give the same in GPU2









So that means I'm folding a gpu2 unit with the gpu3 client, its not fair...
I was happy for nothing, only 700ppd increase over a normal gpu2 unit...








Guess I need to overclock it even more. Still 25c left


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hmmm... just found out that the P6050-6077 are actually _slightly_ more stressful on my CPU than P6012-6024. Gmaes lag a tiny bit with these ones.

Never would have figured that out if I had a better CPU.









Or maybe a bad game









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Folds at 90-95 a lot of the time too. I was just expecting less with a TIM change and no shroud.

Will put it back on later... don't like my 9800 being naked.

That's hot









I'd definitely see about a new card









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
So that means I'm folding a gpu2 unit with the gpu3 client, its not fair...
I was happy for nothing, only 700ppd increase over a normal gpu2 unit...








Guess I need to overclock it even more. Still 25c left









The GTS250 is running GPU3 and frequently gets GPU2 WUs.......


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Or maybe a bad game









Same game as yesterday; only difference was the WU.









And until it hits 100Â°, I see no issues.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Folds at 90-95 a lot of the time too. I was just expecting less with a TIM change and no shroud.

Will put it back on later... don't like my 9800 being naked.

the shroud on the 9800GT should actually help temps as it forces air from the fan over the chip, without it air goes wherever it wants


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Same game as yesterday; only difference was the WU.









And until it hits 100Â°, I see no issues.

Hmm









I notice no difference









Everything runs flawlessly


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but when you're at the bottom of the spectrum, you gotta keep your eye open for these things.









Let no-one say I don't find out new things with this Pent D.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, but when you're at the bottom of the spectrum, you gotta keep your eye open for these things.









Let no-one say I don't find out new things with this Pent D.









The C2D is no speed demon and I have no issues with FAH and it. Although the Intel graphics do limit it's gaming potential


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
The C2D is no speed demon and I have no issues with FAH and it. Although the Intel graphics do limit it's gaming potential









You're low end of the spectrum... the only thing lower than me is the P4 (and I think I have the lowest clocked Pent D of all Pent Ds







).


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're low end of the spectrum... the only thing lower than me is the P4 (and I think I have the lowest clocked Pent D of all Pent Ds







).

You do









Really time for a C2D


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
You do









Really time for a C2D









Don't even know what this motherboard can support.

I _was_ looking at the BSEL thread, but nothing for 533Mhz...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Don't even know what this motherboard can support.

I _was_ looking at the BSEL thread, but nothing for 533Mhz...









Remember we discussed this via PM?
















I determined based on the chipset it would support all Conroe C2Ds


----------



## zodac

No, I don't remember. I've since filled all 10k PMs, and a few k more since then.









Expand... what's the best Conroe?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, I don't remember. I've since filled all 10k PMs, and a few k more since then.









Expand... what's the best Conroe?

Well, the X6800 is an Extreme Edition and is 2.93ghz.....

But an E6600 or even E6420 should be less than 50quid. I wouldn't _swear_ that the FSB1333 ones would work (E6550, E6850) so I'd stay away from those. The C2D E4600 is also decent, although the E6x00s have virtualization technology, and the E6600 and E6320/E6420 have 2MB L2 (vs 1mb on the E4x00s and the E6300/6400)


----------



## zodac

I'mma assume the 1333s *won't* work... so E6600 would be the best option?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'mma assume the 1333s *won't* work... so E6600 would be the best option?

Yeah, probably. That's basically the same as my C2D P8600 (laptop) that does 1.4-2k PPD (depending on WUs and what I use it for) Mind PMing me or posting the Motherboard tab of CPU-Z again so I can confirm that your chipset supports them?

I _doubt_ that it would support a C2Q, but it might


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Just took the 17th spot with the last EOC update. jarble you're next.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Just took the 17th spot with the last EOC update. jarble you're next.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome White guy, keep it up


----------



## Freakn

By Staford stats for team 37726, user ranking 418 I've finally hit my first million


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome Freakn


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Awesome Freakn









Thanks, now I can shut my 1090T down for a few days and set it up properly


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Thanks, now I can shut my 1090T down for a few days and set it up properly









I'm on 713987 points I'm catching up to you buddy. You don't have much downtime otherwise I'll overtake you


----------



## Freakn

Nah I've got plenty of time, your still 9 days behind me if I stop total production









I've be producing around 10-12kppd so close to 8-10k points which would make it around 15 days


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Nah I've got plenty of time, your still 9 days behind me if I stop total production









I've be producing around 10-12kppd so close to 8-10k points which would make it around 15 days









Go on vacation? ktnx lol.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Nah I've got plenty of time, your still 9 days behind me if I stop total production









I've be producing around 10-12kppd so close to 8-10k points which would make it around 15 days









Umm that was meant to say

"*I'll still* be producing around 10-12kppd so close to 8-10k points a day which would make it around 15 days before you over take me"

Oops E


----------



## SadistBlinx

haha i figured when i first read. this weekend im haveing [email protected] go offline (Lan time














) so ull get even more in front /qq


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

pff, 2 2684's in a row...


----------



## SgtHop

Man, I haven't even been getting -bigadvs. Quit your *****in, lol.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
By Staford stats for team 37726, user ranking 418 I've finally hit my first million



























































Awesome!























Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Just took the 17th spot with the last EOC update. jarble you're next.

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
pff, 2 2684's in a row...









So much better than not folding


----------



## Baldy

Finally back up and folding after mounting my new cooler, and writing a mini review! (Check my Sig)

Love the NH-D14.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Finally back up and folding after mounting my new cooler, and writing a mini review! (Check my Sig)

Love the NH-D14.









Great!

I was considering one, but decided for the H50 because of the size of the NH-DH14


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Finally back up and folding after mounting my new cooler, and writing a mini review! (Check my Sig)

Love the NH-D14.









Nice cooler, had me one of them until I went H2O. |If you use that with Indigo Extreme pad you will get great OC/Temps !


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yep mmx+, its a lot better. But seeing -10kppd on your total isnt that cool









On a side note:
This is what you get if you pm with Z too much, 666 messages...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Yep mmx+, its a lot better. But seeing -10kppd on your total isnt that cool









On a side note:
This is what you get if you pm with Z too much, 666 messages...

















lol

















I'm hoping to be at ~20k once the PhII X4 is folding again, once I get the GTX260 in it, ~15k from that + ~10k from the C2Q + ~5k from work. So not too terrible. As long as I overtake Z


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm not spamming as much as you mmx, just "talking" with others about things we need to talk about


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I'm not spamming as much as you mmx, just "talking" with others about things we need to talk about









I'm not spamming. Myself and Zodac were having a nice friendly argument









10k PM inbox FTW!


----------



## zodac

14k PMs... 13.9k spam PMs.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I'm not spamming as much as you mmx, just "talking" with others about things we need to talk about

















nobody spams that much

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'm not spamming. Myself and Zodac were having a nice friendly argument









10k PM inbox FTW!

good joke


----------



## Epona

750 max ftw?









I'M ABOUT TO PASS WALNUTS. But no one cares except me.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
750 max ftw?









I'M ABOUT TO PASS WALNUTS. But no one cares except me.

I hated only having space for 750
















I remember overtaking Walnuts


----------



## Magus2727

I only have 244 messages and thats for the life of my account thus far... I feel left out, but at the same time the full filament that I dont need to exclude other people from my questions/conversations....


----------



## zodac

PM me with something provocative, and watch that inbox fill up.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
pm me with something provocative, and watch that inbox fill up.









Ew No!!!!! That Would Be Terribly Innopropriate For A Computer Forum!!!! Go To 4Chan To Get Your Fix Of Provocative Things!!!!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
PM me with something provocative, and watch that inbox fill up.









PM sent...

Oh wait...you didn't reply yet


----------



## Dilyn

I always clean out my PM box of superfluous PMs that are unnecessary.
Only PMs that I keep for longer than others are ones that involve buying or selling something. Just for a record.
But even then, they don't really help


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
PM sent...

Oh wait...you didn't reply yet









Was eating.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I always clean out my PM box of superfluous PMs that are unnecessary.
Only PMs that I keep for longer than others are ones that involve buying or selling something. Just for a record.
But even then, they don't really help









You don't keep mine?









But export the sales one... much eaiser. Always on hand, plus you have a free inbox. I still have my other 10k PMs.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Was eating.

NO EATING! MOAR PPD!!!









(p.s.- I kept some of yours







)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


(p.s.- I kept some of yours







)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You don't keep mine?









But export the sales one... much eaiser. Always on hand, plus you have a free inbox. I still have my other 10k PMs.









Sure don't








Feel free to send me more spam though. I do believe that I now have an expanded inbox compared to these sub-250 rep peoples









Had no idea you could export PMs.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Sure don't








Feel free to send me more spam though. I do believe that I now have an expanded inbox compared to these sub-250 rep peoples









Had no idea you could export PMs.


Go to your inbox, then at the bottom right, you can export to XML, TXT or CSV. I use TXT and CSV (XML is rubbish).


----------



## Dilyn

Interesting.

I'll definitely check that out next time I have something that I don't want to delete but feel that I have to for the sake of my sanity!









I see no spam yet.


----------



## zodac

I nevr start the spam. *First *you PM me, and then I supply the spam.


----------



## Dilyn

Glad to know that I'm safe until I decide to PM you something


----------



## zodac

Ahh, never mind. Spam incoming.


----------



## Dilyn

Oh noes.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I always clean out my PM box of superfluous PMs that are unnecessary.
Only PMs that I keep for longer than others are ones that involve buying or selling something. Just for a record.
But even then, they don't really help









I keep everything. No point, but with almost 8k free, why not?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









+1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I nevr start the spam. *First* you PM me, and then I supply the spam.

Ahem. I can't quite agree with this

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ahh, never mind. Spam incoming.


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

work gone crazy for past few days and when i get back on here to catch up theres a gazillion posts..... nvm

<-- me : still climbing ranks









got 2 rigs with GTX240s but can only fold on the weekends with them.
Got a weekend of working







so gonna get the unicores folding for definate this weekend







and a new quad to install and get PPDing.

keep an eye for me on your threat lists


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK* 
keep an eye for me on your threat lists









Just checked; you're not there.

Going back to sleep.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

not yet on my threat list either, too many others on it


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

update:

am sulking now


----------



## zodac

It's the trash talk thread. You come in here, you better be prepared.


----------



## Epona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
not yet on my threat list either, too many others on it









That's how I feel... 12k ppd ftl.









I need them to work out passkeys for GPUs! Then I can get some serious PPD...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

If you are top 200 with 30kppd you still have a full list of threats









And yes, they should fix the f-ing passkeys...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK* 
work gone crazy for past few days and when i get back on here to catch up theres a gazillion posts..... nvm

<-- me : still climbing ranks









got 2 rigs with GTX240s but can only fold on the weekends with them.
Got a weekend of working







so gonna get the unicores folding for definate this weekend







and a new quad to install and get PPDing.

keep an eye for me on your threat lists









Not there yet









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK* 
update:

am sulking now


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
If you are top 200 with 30kppd you still have a full list of threats









And yes, they should fix the f-ing passkeys...

Even top-300 w/ 35k PPD









My threats list has exploded


----------



## Freakn

You've been on mine for a while, on and off around the month to month & half time frame. You might actually catch up now I've taken the 1090T offline









But were all folding for zodac the cause


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


But were all folding for zodac the cause










Almost gave it away there.









Oh damn.


----------



## SgtHop

Herp derp.

I still don't have much on my threats. One person at 4 years, the other at 7.1 or something like that. I think I'm set for a while, lol.


----------



## Freakn

Almost


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Herp derp.

I still don't have much on my threats. One person at 4 years, the other at 7.1 or something like that. I think I'm set for a while, lol.

I think you're safe then









Being threat-free is cool, but staying like that is hard unless you're Markt or something


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

markt has a threat right now. louze has an ever so slight lead in PPD. With me only SMP folding for myself I may actually have a couple on my threat list soon.







And jarble is safe....... *for now*.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


markt has a threat right now. louze has an ever so slight lead in PPD. With me only SMP folding for myself I may actually have a couple on my threat list soon.







And jarble is safe....... *for now*.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


markt has a threat right now. louze has an ever so slight lead in PPD. With me only SMP folding for myself I may actually have a couple on my threat list soon.







And jarble is safe....... *for now*.










Wait, you *want* threats?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

More motivation to add hardware. It's an impulse thing. Been trying to find a good reason why I need a second i7 rig or possibly save a back a bit and get a 980X. Although that might be on hold if I get a chance to go to GABF in a couple weeks.


----------



## Epona

As soon as they get the GPU passkeys fixed I'll probably get around 40-50k ppd... Going for 9800GX2s.


----------



## Freakn

Missed something, whats the GPU passkey issue?

Are we going to start getting GPU bonuses?


----------



## zodac

No, but for the team competition, I can seperate points from different clients by using the passkey (so if I Fold SMP and GPU, I can just get my GPU points). But the passkeys don't work on nVidia GPUs, so it's making life difficult.


----------



## Epona

They can't separate out points without passkeys, but the GPU passkeys are broken. So those of us that fold for a team with our GPUs can't add more unless we want to quit our teams... and that's no fun.

DANG. Ninja'd..


----------



## Freakn

Oh ok, that'd be cool


----------



## KOBALT

MUAHAHAHAHAHA... here I come.....


----------



## jarble

just grabbed some special sauce from the for sell forum





















it wont be soon enough to hold you off awg but you will have to work to keep my spot


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I've been perusing that section myself recently.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I've been perusing that section myself recently.









darn you and your deep deep pockets







to tell the truth I am about taped out for total power draw until I get my own place


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I hear you, I have to be pushing my limits as well. Military barracks aren't the best but until I throw a breaker, I'll keep pushing it.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 







I hear you, I have to be pushing my limits as well. Military barracks aren't the best but until I throw a breaker, I'll keep pushing it.

Cant complain about free power! How is the cooling/ac there? Do you have your own room?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 







I hear you, I have to be pushing my limits as well. Military barracks aren't the best but until I throw a breaker, I'll keep pushing it.

crap military is something I am pursuing (although not actively atm)







I need good power dang it


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Cant complain about free power! How is the cooling/ac there? Do you have your own room?

Own room and since I can see the coast from my door it stays pretty cool. Usually no more than 75F in my room, but this has been the coolest summer in a long time so that's helping.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
crap military is something I am pursuing (although not actively atm)







I need good power dang it

Well I'm running a *lot* of stuff in here so it's not horrible by any means. I have the four folding rigs and bunch of other stuff like a fridge and microwave. Haven't pulled too much yet.


----------



## louze001

Very nice setup you have then! With all that stuff you must have lucked out and have multiple breakers in your room.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Very nice setup you have then! With all that stuff you must have lucked out and have multiple breakers in your room.

Free power sounds very nice, one of the things I'm looking forward to about college


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Very nice setup you have then! With all that stuff you must have lucked out and have multiple breakers in your room.

I think one on each wall which is how I have my rigs split up. Hopefully anyways.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I think one on each wall which is how I have my rigs split up. Hopefully anyways.




























That's a lot of available power


----------



## Magus2727

within 16 hours I shall regain my spot at #50....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
within 16 hours I shall regain my spot at #50....











I should make top-200 before too long





















(under a week if everything goes right)


----------



## Magus2727

Next few paychecks need to go to pay off rent, and Credit cards.. once thats paid off... I can start racking them up again with computer parts...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Next few paychecks need to go to pay off rent, and Credit cards.. once thats paid off... I can start racking them up again with computer parts...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Next few paychecks need to go to pay off rent, and Credit cards.. once thats paid off... I can start racking them up again with computer parts...









heh, save it up for an i7


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Holy crap I just remembered that I paid off my PayPal CC. I could purchase another i7 rig this weekend.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Holy crap I just remembered that I paid off my PayPal CC. I could purchase another i7 rig this weekend.

DO IT!























(but for all that is holy, keep it under your name)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yay for two new 460's to fold for Z!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Yay for two new 460's to fold for Z!









Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
















I'm starting to think that this is some sort of conspiracy


----------



## kiwwanna

capt zman, you were going to overtake me in less then 3 months... Now its 1.7 years







I thought I was gonna get passed, now I feel much safer.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Yay for two new 460's to fold for Z!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Holy crap I just remembered that I paid off my PayPal CC. I could purchase another i7 rig this weekend.

No... AMD... I will be... but perhaps a 1090T and a Firmi, there are some deals on the 465's and there are some MSI's that have been "released" that are the guarantee to BIOS flash to 470's...

who knows... Car's might brake down again when I have disposable income and prevent that from happening....


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I think I'm going to hold off for now, not that I didn't already put together the parts on the Egg.









Edit: I could start buying parts for a 2P G34 setup. 24 cores of folding awesomeness.


----------



## louze001

finally got most of the i7 farm powered up and im not getting any -bigadv units now







And the two bigadv units that i actually managed to download are 2684 units


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Wish Stanford would do something about the shortage. All I've been getting is 2684 and 2685's. Mostly the former though.


----------



## kiwwanna

hmm just had a 206K day








Wont see any more if no more -bigadv







Stanford do something!!!


----------



## Baldy

Hey guys, remember that faulty 8800GTS I bought for $7 that I told you guys about?










IT'S ALIVE!!!

And I didn't even use the conventional baking method. Used a much safer, easier, less risky technique to "bake" the card and revive it.

Will probably make a thread here, since I want more folders to learn about it.









Ambient temp is 27C.
Idle temp is 44C.
Load temps under Furmark is 82C with 55% fan speed.

Amazing...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome Baldy


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Awesome Baldy









I know!









I also was amazed to find the card work so smoothly after my simple method!

However, this card sadly won't be folding for me.









Instead, I will be selling it, along with my GTS 250, to fund a GTX 460!!!









I guess miracles really do happen on your birthday.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
No... AMD... I will be... but perhaps a 1090T and a Firmi, there are some deals on the 465's and there are some MSI's that have been "released" that are the guarantee to BIOS flash to 470's...

who knows... Car's might brake down again when I have disposable income and prevent that from happening....

Really? I need to find out more about this card








If you go i7 then it's easier to do bigadv









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I think I'm going to hold off for now, not that I didn't already put together the parts on the Egg.









Edit: I could start buying parts for a 2P G34 setup. 24 cores of folding awesomeness.

That would be incredible!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
finally got most of the i7 farm powered up and im not getting any -bigadv units now







And the two bigadv units that i actually managed to download are 2684 units









That sucks








Stanford really needs to do something about this









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
hmm just had a 206K day








Wont see any more if no more -bigadv







Stanford do something!!!

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Hey guys, remember that faulty 8800GTS I bought for $7 that I told you guys about?










IT'S ALIVE!!!

And I didn't even use the conventional baking method. Used a much safer, easier, less risky technique to "bake" the card and revive it.

Will probably make a thread here, since I want more folders to learn about it.









Ambient temp is 27C.
Idle temp is 44C.
Load temps under Furmark is 82C with 55% fan speed.

Amazing...

I think that's an even better deal than what turned out to be a $45 GTX260









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
I know!









I also was amazed to find the card work so smoothly after my simple method!

However, this card sadly won't be folding for me.









Instead, I will be selling it, along with my GTS 250, to fund a GTX 460!!!









I guess miracles really do happen on your birthday.









You'll love the 460, same PPD as the 250 and 8800 combined


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I think that's an even better deal than what turned out to be a $45 GTX260









You'll love the 460, same PPD as the 250 and 8800 combined










Definitely, and the fact that I didn't even to use the oven...it's an incredible deal. I should start hunting for more "dead" GPU's.









Hope I can find a GTX 460 768MB for cheap once I get these 2 cards out. Not exactly loaded with money as of now.


----------



## Cacophony

zodac with 11 clients.....nice


----------



## Freakn

Shame there weren't more OCn folders in australia wanting to upgrade to grab some of their older tech


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Really? I need to find out more about this card








If you go i7 then it's easier to do bigadv










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127514

Well, the next MB/Memory/CPU system I buy will be Bulldozer. I prefer to have Cores not threads....









a $300 cpu is easier to justify and pay off then a whole new i7 rig....

plus that 300 if I get the 1090T over 4GHz and get -bigadv set up, its about 28K PPD.... thats almost 20K more then what my sig rig is doing now....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Definitely, and the fact that I didn't even to use the oven...it's an incredible deal. I should start hunting for more "dead" GPU's.









Hope I can find a GTX 460 768MB for cheap once I get these 2 cards out. Not exactly loaded with money as of now.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cacophony* 
zodac with 11 clients.....nice


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814127514

Well, the next MB/Memory/CPU system I buy will be Bulldozer. I prefer to have Cores not threads....









a $300 cpu is easier to justify and pay off then a whole new i7 rig....

plus that 300 if I get the 1090T over 4GHz and get -bigadv set up, its about 28K PPD.... thats almost 20K more then what my sig rig is doing now....

That's 1 expensive GTX465








Looks like a very nice card









I like 8 threads, personally prefer that to 6 cores. But to each their own


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That's 1 expensive GTX465








Looks like a very nice card









I like 8 threads, personally prefer that to 6 cores. But to each their own









aww... but its $30 cheaper then the cheapest 470 that I found... and on average about $50-$70 cheaper then other "main stream" GTX470's...

Personally I am not a fan of the "copper" look... much rather like the brushed alum look there other coolers have...

see come April of next year I will be getting 8 cores.....

And I dont like Intel's business practice as of the last few years and some stuff they did to there CPU's (or heard they did) back in the P3 - Celeron generation....

It will be a few years before I get an Intel chip


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
aww... but its $30 cheaper then the cheapest 470 that I found... and on average about $50-$70 cheaper then other "main stream" GTX470's...

see come April of next year I will be getting 8 cores.....

And I dont like Intel's business practice as of the last few years and some stuff they did to there CPU's (or heard they did) back in the P3 - Celeron generation....

It will be a few years before I get an Intel chip

It is a good deal, I won't deny that









Just not if you're going to use it as a GTX465









I don't like Intel's business practice, but I feel that it was dealt with appropriately, and I wanted an i7









Next upgrade will likely be an octo-core AMD, or maybe a DP system


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Shame there weren't more OCn folders in australia wanting to upgrade to grab some of their older tech

>.> lol Im currently looking for a 9800gx2 or some more 8800's. My current gtx is giving me issues


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
>.> lol Im currently looking for a 9800gx2 or some more 8800's. My current gtx is giving me issues









You don't need another GPU, you're already posted to overtake me too soon









Nah, JK, more PPD is always good


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
You don't need another GPU, you're already posted to overtake me too soon









Nah, JK, more PPD is always good









Over this weekend folding shall be turned off for lan hehe. Yeh 8800 wont even load anymore with my 5870 installed, like gpuz etc crashs nvidia and ati drivers /suicide gratz i broke it? haha


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Over this weekend folding shall be turned off for lan hehe. Yeh 8800 wont even load anymore with my 5870 installed, like gpuz etc crashs nvidia and ati drivers /suicide gratz i broke it? haha

Try baking


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Very nice setup you have then! With all that stuff you must have lucked out and have multiple breakers in your room.

I was talking to a guy I know (who was born and raised in CA), and he said power codes in most states will generally require power sockets to alternate amongst breakers in a room to prevent circuit overload and reduce the fire hazard.

That's why I moved 1 rig to another outlet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Next few paychecks need to go to pay off rent, and Credit cards.. once thats paid off... I can start racking them up again with computer parts...









Or you can pay off mine too
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 






























You always endorse bad behavior.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Holy crap I just remembered that I paid off my PayPal CC. I could purchase another i7 rig this weekend.

Or pay off my credit card next?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
capt zman, you were going to overtake me in less then 3 months... Now its 1.7 years







I thought I was gonna get passed, now I feel much safer.

At least you don't have to worry about me. I'll never hit 150k PPD.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Try baking









One of the DVI ports at the back where no cable was plugged in is brown from sunburn or something.. Card has NEVER been baked before either.
works fine in a system with itself just not with my ati anymore, very weird.
Less PPD for me /sad







i wanted to overtake you someday!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 

You always endorse bad behavior.









How is this bad behavior?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
One of the DVI ports at the back where no cable was plugged in is brown from sunburn or something.. Card has NEVER been baked before either.
works fine in a system with itself just not with my ati anymore, very weird.
Less PPD for me /sad







i wanted to overtake you someday!

That's really odd









If you keep at it long enough, you'll still have the opportunity to overtake me


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
How is this bad behavior?









Getting people to spend more on their cards!

You should tell them to save up first, then buy!









Or, tell them to pay off my cards...or buy my old stuff so I can.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Getting people to spend more on their cards!

You should tell them to save up first, then buy!









Or, tell them to pay off my cards...or buy my old stuff so I can.



















It's my _job_ to convince people to buy more PPD


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 









It's my _job_ to convince people to buy more PPD









Hm. Okay. Give me your credit card, and i'll buy a LOT more.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 

Or you can pay off mine too
















Only if you buy my computer hardware on yours....









I would like the SR2 w/ What ever is Intel's max CPU for that core...., with 3 GTX480's, a WC loop with 3 480 Rads, a ATi HD5870 with 6 display port monitors (24" or bigger) for a 2x3 eyefinity, oh and that 1 Tb SSD that uses the PCIe slot... That should be adequate....


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Only if you buy my computer hardware on yours....









I would like the SR2 w/ What ever is Intel's max CPU for that core...., with 3 GTX480's, a WC loop with 3 480 Rads, a ATi HD5870 with 6 display port monitors (24" or bigger) for a 2x3 eyefinity, oh and that 1 Tb SSD that uses the PCIe slot... That should be adequate....









Awesome.

You can buy me that 24 slot, 8 foot tall server rack that has the KVM slide tray setup with 20 fully loaded top-notch Dell blade servers, and a powerstore array module populated with 12 256GB SSDs, and a 5KVa power backup

That should only run you about ...$350k? Got that black Amex card handy?









I already have the Cat5e, punch tool, a patch panel and 200MB full duplex switch. So, I won't ask you to buy those too


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Awesome.

You can buy me that 24 slot, 8 foot tall server rack that has the KVM slide tray setup with 20 fully loaded top-notch Dell blade servers, and a powerstore array module populated with 12 256GB SSDs, and a 5KVa power backup

That should only run you about ...$350k? Got that black Amex card handy?









I already have the Cat5e, punch tool, a patch panel and 200MB full duplex switch. So, I won't ask you to buy those too
















You never said anything about buying your equipment.. just paying off your card....







....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Hm. Okay. Give me your credit card, and i'll buy a LOT more.























Don't have 1, I'm 16


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Don't have 1, I'm 16
















Your parents do?.....


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
You never said anything about buying your equipment.. just paying off your card....







....

Okay...I'll buy it on my card and you can pay for it


----------



## FrozenW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
You never said anything about buying your equipment.. just paying off your card....







....

Little late to this topic but my 2 cents

I would go with the Dell Blade 1855 and drop the CAT5e and go Fiber.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Don't have 1, I'm 16
















Hm. I had friends who had checking accounts and Visa cards when they were 16...and that was back in the old days.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrozenW* 
Little late to this topic but my 2 cents

I would go with the Dell Blade 1855 and drop the CAT5e and go Fiber.









I would, but I have most of a 500 ft roll of Cat5e at the house and the tools to put it in. And, I can drop Cat5e in a matter of minutes.

1 cordless drill, 1 drill bit, 2 drill holes, run some cable, climb down, crimp some ends, punch some ends, and WOOOSH!!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Okay...I'll buy it on my card and you can pay for it
















Awww do you have a card with that high of a limit????


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Awww do you have a card with that high of a limit????

No, but I have a Visa card that gets pretty close.







(And no, I never got it anywhere NEAR the limit...thank God lol)

Centurion cards are mainly for business. I never had a reason for one. At least, not yet. I might start a computer business in the near future.

Tell you what...forget paying my card off. Just buy Zodac parts for a new i7 rig


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
No, but I have a Visa card that gets pretty close.







(And no, I never got it anywhere NEAR the limit...thank God lol)

Centurion cards are mainly for business. I never had a reason for one. At least, not yet. I might start a computer business in the near future.

Tell you what...forget paying my card off. Just buy Zodac parts for a new i7 rig
















we will team up.... and can be Folding Supper Heroes!!!!...

Although I am greedy and need my own equipment... right now Zodac can do more PPD on her own then I can... so until I get back in the top 5 producers again on my won dime... I cant think about funding other peoples projects...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
we will team up.... and can be Folding Supper Heroes!!!!...

Although I am greedy and need my own equipment... right *now Zodac can do more PPD on her own then I can*... so until I get back in the top 5 producers again on my won dime... I cant think about funding other peoples projects...

Lol, no I can't.


----------



## Magus2727

dosent that 9800 GT do 6-7 KPPD???

So fire you you dual core.... and you get another 1-2 right????


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
dosent that 9800 GT do 6-7 KPPD???

So fire you you dual core.... and you get another 1-2 right????

Nah... ~4k... 4.5k with this WU. I'm at stock, since my card sucks, and on GPU3. So probably a loss of 1k PPD.

And God no, my dual core only gets ~400PPD on average.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
we will team up.... and can be Folding Supper Heroes!!!!...

Although I am greedy and need my own equipment... right now Zodac can do more PPD on her own then I can... so until I get back in the top 5 producers again on my won dime... I cant think about funding other peoples projects...

Actually, I have a whole rig that if my situation improves in the next few weeks (I can sell off some other hardware for enough $$$) I could actually box up and send to Z. Z could play games on it, and fold for a few K extra PPD in the off hours.

We'll see tho...long as Z keeps nice...and I can get things back to a normal debt level...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Lol, no I can't.









Sure you can...remember your claim to be able to get all those PPD?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah... ~4k... 4.5k with this WU. I'm at stock, since my card sucks, and on GPU3. So probably a loss of 1k PPD.

And God no, my dual core only gets ~400PPD on average.









My P4 gets ~400









And I got up to 5.8k on my 8800 with stock cooling


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Sure you can...remember your claim to be able to get all those PPD?









Which extra PPDs?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Which extra PPDs?

All those ones you were gonna "PPD War" me with


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
All those ones you were gonna "PPD War" me with









Oh, yeah. I easily could, but only if absolutely necessary.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oh, yeah. I easily could, but only if absolutely necessary.

Yeah yeah yeah.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Got 4 of the 5 parts running. Only the i3 left








With a good unit for every client it could hit 50kppd. So about 55k with the i3.
Pretty happy with that so far!


----------



## Magus2727

I numero 50 again!!!! eat that person who was not folding....grunion...

EOC has yet to still update but Standford says i am #50....


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I numero 50 again!!!! eat that person who was not folding....grunion...

EOC has yet to still update but Standford says i am #50....

gratz


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awesome Magus


----------



## Magus2727

Yes... It took me 2 weeks to get it back... and will only have it for a little under 2 weeks until veblen passes me up...


----------



## jck

Right now, there's only 1 person on my overtake-me list...and he's 6.9 months away


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Kinda happy right now, hfm shows 40k already








And thats still with a bad unit on the cpu and the gts250.
So at least 10k more on the cpu with a good unit, and at least 2k on the 250, thats almost 52k


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Kinda happy right now, hfm shows 40k already








And thats still with a bad unit on the cpu and the gts250.
So at least 10k more on the cpu with a good unit, and at least 2k on the 250, thats almost 52k










Nice


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*

















Got 4 of the 5 parts running. Only the i3 left








With a good unit for every client it could hit 50kppd. So about 55k with the i3.
Pretty happy with that so far!


Run GPU2 on the GTX275 and get 2k+ PPD more









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I numero 50 again!!!! eat that person who was not folding....grunion...

EOC has yet to still update but Standford says i am #50....












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Yes... It took me 2 weeks to get it back... and will only have it for a little under 2 weeks until veblen passes me up...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Nice










Danke









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Run GPU2 on the GTX275 and get 2k+ PPD more










I'll see what I can do








The 275 gets 9.5k with GPU2 units, so should be the sam with the GPU2 client.
Only a few 611 units between the 450's and 353's


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Danke









I'll see what I can do








The 275 gets 9.5k with GPU2 units, so should be the sam with the GPU2 client.
Only a few 611 units between the 450's and 353's










Why wouldn't you spend a few minutes for an extra 2k PPD?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Pff, I spent a lot of time setting that bloody rig up








It wont be today at least. I'll see what I can do tomorrow, but I will be exhausted. Got to build a rig for a friend saturday, and will be away sunday... We'll see








And I would do it for the extra 2k, but I dont like changing something that works


----------



## sks72

Just add the advmethods flag and you'll get gpu2 WU's. I did that on my 9800GT and it works perfectly.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thanks for the info sks72, I'll give it a try


----------



## mega_option101

Almost at 2 mil now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

10403 points left mega








Should be ~1.5 days


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Almost at 2 mil now


































Just passed 2mil myself


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

ur already 78k past 2mil mmx!


----------



## zodac

158k here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

345k here









What a show offs...









[edit]
The 250 is doing 2.5k more with gpu2 units using the -advmethods. Didnt get a gpu3 unit so far


----------



## sks72

I'm 1737k past 2 mil.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Wait till mark posts in here... probably 73000k past 2 mil


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well finally got my Athlon rig back online so nothing interrupting my folding now.


----------



## Volvo

Morning all...
Just lost my first SMP and starting work on the second... Got about five hours of folding left before I have to leave school, so hopefully I make nice progress in five hours.


----------



## LiLChris

Its one of our fellow folders B-day today!

Happy Birthday Stealth-Pyros.


----------



## zodac

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LiLChris

I'll message him this page...he is probably out drinking.


----------



## Baldy

Oh sure, say Happy Birthday to Stealth-Pyros, and not to me when my B-day was yesterday.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Oh sure, say Happy Birthday to Stealth-Pyros, and not to me when my B-day was yesterday.










hey i did.....







.
and i am still folding on my 285 for u !!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Oh sure, say Happy Birthday to Stealth-Pyros, and not to me when my B-day was yesterday.










Happy bday to you 2! Sorry I know him in real life.








Doesn't display your bday out in the open in this forum.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Happy late b-day Baldy and happy b-day Stealth.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Happy bday to you 2! Sorry I know him in real life.








Doesn't display your bday out in the open in this forum.


Haha no worries, most people in RL have actually forgotten my B-Day this year. I think it's because I spend too much time on OCN.


----------



## Volvo

I love OCN.
Singaporean forums just pale in comparison.

Also, my birthday is far. December kid. ;(


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Oh sure, say Happy Birthday to Stealth-Pyros, and not to me when my B-day was yesterday.










You never said it was your birthday... what am I gonna do with this huge, unused present?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Haha no worries, most people in RL have actually forgotten my B-Day this year. I think it's because I spend too much time on OCN.









Ha, they've only forgotten your birthday. My friends have forgotten what i look like.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
I love OCN.
Singaporean forums just pale in comparison.

Also, my birthday is far. December kid. ;(

LOL.
mine is in april thou. which passed a really long time ago.. =.=


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Do I get a present for my first full year of folding for OCN? That's on the 14th.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You never said it was your birthday... what am I gonna do with this huge, unused present?

Ha, they've only forgotten your birthday. My friends have forgotten what i look like.

























omg u have turned into a monster???


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Do I get a present for my first full year of folding for OCN? That's on the 14th.









Depends... what do you want?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

A 4P G34 board full of 2.2 GHz 12 cores. Just a small token of OCN's appreciation.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
A 4P G34 board full of 2.2 GHz 12 cores. Just a small token of OCN's appreciation.

Sure... we can do that.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Happy birthday baldy and stealth-pyros









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ha, they've only forgotten your birthday. My friends have forgotten what i look like.









lol









[edit]
The gpu's are putting out 6 units each update, between 2.5 and 3.5k points


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You never said it was your birthday... what am I gonna do with this huge, unused present?

Ha, they've only forgotten your birthday. My friends have forgotten what i look like.










But I did...

It's on page 1441, or 141 for you 100 PPP's

Now can I haz big pwesent?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
But I did...

It's on page 1441, or 141 for you 100 PPP's

Now can I haz big pwesent?


















I have seen it but forgot to reply on it..


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Well finally got my Athlon rig back online so nothing interrupting my folding now.


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Do I get a present for my first full year of folding for OCN? That's on the 14th.









Sure









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
A 4P G34 board full of 2.2 GHz 12 cores. Just a small token of OCN's appreciation.

I think not









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Happy birthday baldy and stealth-pyros









lol









[edit]
The gpu's are putting out 6 units each update, between 2.5 and 3.5k points









Nice









I get about 3 GPU WUs per update ATM, 1833 points


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats not bad either. I really like those updates with a lot of points









And I had 7 units the last 2 updates!
3,536 - 7
3,278- 7
3,022- 6
3,296- 6
Now I need to get the i3 up and running for an other 5k. Hfm shows 42kppd, lets see if I can get more out of the system.

On a side note, -advmethods on gpu3 clients gives me gpu2 units, so I dont have to switch anymore


----------



## zodac

Good think you changed teams eh?


----------



## zodac

Competition Thread updated.

Remember that thread. Once we pass OCAU in ~1 month, we hope to add quite a bit to that list.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thats not bad either. I really like those updates with a lot of points









And I had 7 units the last 2 updates!
3,536 - 7
3,278- 7
3,022- 6
3,296- 6
Now I need to get the i3 up and running for an other 5k. Hfm shows 42kppd, lets see if I can get more out of the system.

On a side note, -advmethods on gpu3 clients gives me gpu2 units, so I dont have to switch anymore










Very nice!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Competition Thread updated.

Remember that thread. Once we pass OCAU in ~1 month, we hope to add quite a bit to that list.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Good thing you changed teams eh?


Yep, not bad at all









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Competition Thread updated.

Remember that thread. Once we pass OCAU in ~1 month, we hope to add quite a bit to that list.










Why's that? More is always better, but I'm just curious.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Very nice!

















The only thing left is keeping this stuff up and running...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Yep, not bad at all









Why's that? More is always better, but I'm just curious.

The only thing left is keeping this stuff up and running...










Well, after the OCAU overtake it'll be a while until the next overtake. So something to keep everybody excited
















It would be very cool indeed if you could manage a consistent 50k PPD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ah, I get it








Would love to win something to keep the stuff up and running here








And I'm looking into increasing the ppd even more, though not as fast as I did the past few days. First an i3, after that the 480, and maybe a bit later a 470.
I'll need an other motherboard I guess


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Ah, I get it








Would love to win something to keep the stuff up and running here








And I'm looking into increasing the ppd even more, though not as fast as I did the past few days. First an i3, after that the 480, and maybe a bit later a 470.
I'll need an other motherboard I guess









Don't go too far overboard. A consistent 50k+ PPD, then 60k+, and so on. If you go too far, you might then find that the power usage is greater than you can sustain


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yep, I know.
Thats why I have been folding some time at 30kppd.
Now I'm going up to 50k.
With the other gpu's it'll soon be 75kppd


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Yep, I know.
Thats why I have been folding some time at 30kppd.
Now I'm going up to 50k.
With the other gpu's it'll soon be 75kppd


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, 1 hour and 41 minutes tpf on a stock i3 (3.06ghz)... What is wrong with this thing?







It takes a friggin 6 days to finish a simple 6023 unit.. (cpu is at 85% load)


----------



## PinkPenguin

I seem to be having all the luck today, got a promotion at work, a small win on the lottery mid week, saw my daughter take her 1st steps...

but nothing compares to seeing HFM say your getting 45K+ ppd:










Now with the crappy quad at work getting 5k ppd, mooaahhhh.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin*


I seem to be having all the luck today, got a promotion at work, a small win on the lottery mid week, saw my daughter take her 1st steps...

but nothing compares to seeing HFM say your getting 45K+ ppd:










Now with the crappy quad at work getting 5k ppd, mooaahhhh.


Promotion at work = nice
Small win on the lottery = nice
First steps from your daughter = awesome
45kppd = cool

I have more fun with the kids from my sisters/brothers than my rig to be honest








They are just too cool, and imagine having 8 of em around you all beating you up


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I have more fun with the kids from my sisters/brothers than my rig to be honest








They are just too cool, and imagine having 7 of em around you all beating you up










7







? I have trouble with my 2, although being an uncle as well is great, I can give that one back lol







.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You dont have the problems of them being around all day as an uncle, though you can still enjoy them on a birthday or just some quality time









And the 8* kids are from 2 brothers and 1 sister


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


You dont have the problems of them being around all day as an uncle, though you can still enjoy them on a birthday or just some quality time









And the 8* kids are from 2 brothers and 1 sister










Expensive christmas then


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
hmm, 1 hour and 41 minutes tpf on a stock i3 (3.06ghz)... What is wrong with this thing?







It takes a friggin 6 days to finish a simple 6023 unit.. (cpu is at 85% load)

Damn








Sure you have the -smp flag?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
I seem to be having all the luck today, got a promotion at work, a small win on the lottery mid week, saw my daughter take her 1st steps...

but nothing compares to seeing HFM say your getting 45K+ ppd:










Now with the crappy quad at work getting 5k ppd, mooaahhhh.

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
Expensive christmas then









lol


----------



## mega_option101

Just broke the 2 million mark this afternoon at 3PM


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats! When's the third one coming?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Just broke the 2 million mark this afternoon at 3PM
















Congratulations!


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
I seem to be having all the luck today, got a promotion at work, a small win on the lottery mid week, saw my daughter take her 1st steps...

*but nothing compares to seeing HFM say your getting 45K+ ppd*:










Now with the crappy quad at work getting 5k ppd, mooaahhhh.


I think you need to get your priorities in life set out straight.









But still, congrats on everything!


----------



## Freakn

Just the #400 spot


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats! You're climbing the ranks at a steady pace. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 







Congrats! When's the third one coming?

If it happens... It won't be for a long time to come


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Congrats! You're climbing the ranks at a steady pace. Keep up the good work.









Cheers but my I've dropped to 10k points daily output for a while. Just a B50 and GTS250 for a month atleast.

Though might still be grabbing a GT240 if things go to plan.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Cheers but my I've dropped to 10k points daily output for a while. Just a B50 and GTS250 for a month atleast.

Though might still be grabbing a GT240 if things go to plan.


Haha, I've been on my B55 and GTS 250 for the same amount of time!









Still, might be getting rid of the GTS 250 soon for something with more PPD.


----------



## Freakn

Started with a B50 & Athlon II 630.
Then 1090T & B50 & 630 & Gt240
Then 1090T & B50 & GTS250
Now just the B50 & GTS250.

Just a couple of changes over the last 2 months









Though not as many as some people around these threads


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Some of us are addicted, and some of us are *addicted*! I get free electricity so I don't have that worry at the moment so I get as much as I can.


----------



## Freakn

Thats the main reason I've backed of for a while. Huge powerbill came through and need to get a watt meter to see what the rigs are drawing


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Everyone congratulate Z, she'll be top 200 by next update.


----------



## Freakn

So Z let anyone know what all her new hardware is


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Damn








Sure you have the -smp flag?
























lol

100% sure. The cpu was under 86% load, and it finished the first frame after 1 hour and 40 minutes... I shut the i3 down and let the rig fold on the gpu's. I'll take a look at it an other time, but at the moment I dont feel like fixing it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Just broke the 2 million mark this afternoon at 3PM
















sweet, congrats sir


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Everyone congratulate Z, she'll be top 200 by next update.

































I don't think I've moved a single spot in a couple days now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lol white guy, are you going to stop after that? Cause Z would pop up on my threat list soon if you dont stop it...


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 























I don't think I've moved a single spot in a couple days now









Yea... its going to be 3.4 weeks before my next over take... but will get overtaken 4 times before that....

HUmm wonder... are dual core CPU's do enough... there is a 165 Opteron about 3.1 GHz that I can get for about 65.... how many PPD......


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Yea... its going to be 3.4 weeks before my next over take... but will get overtaken 4 times before that....

HUmm wonder... are dual core CPU's do enough... there is a 165 Opteron about 3.1 GHz that I can get for about 65.... how many PPD......


maybe 1 or 2k?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Lol white guy, are you going to stop after that? Cause Z would pop up on my threat list soon if you dont stop it...










Nope.


----------



## markt

I'm jealous, I'm not on anybodies threat list....But louze is on mine for 28 years from now.

Can't wait for the heat to end, and for some tax refunds...moar folding power.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lol mark, I'm not close to joining louze on your threat list, so you dont have to be scared yet








Good luck with setting up more hardware/clients


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Ah man, I dont think I'll be getting that GTS250


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Yea... its going to be 3.4 weeks before my next over take... but will get overtaken 4 times before that....

HUmm wonder... are dual core CPU's do enough... there is a 165 Opteron about 3.1 GHz that I can get for about 65.... how many PPD......


That sucks









I'd say a tad over 1k, not worth it with GTS250s around $75









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Nope.










Really?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I'm jealous, I'm not on anybodies threat list....But louze is on mine for 28 years from now.

Can't wait for the heat to end, and for some tax refunds...moar folding power.


I think 28 years is enough time to up your PPD









Although you'd better watch out for capt_zman, he said he's planning to be at ~200k PPD









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Ah man, I dont think I'll be getting that GTS250










That sucks, how come?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 

That sucks, how come?









The guy stuck it on ebay because he had no interest till I showed up. Trouble was, he couldnt end the auction early since it had 12 hours left to run. So I got my money back and I bough a 1Tb hard drive to replace a drive I'm hijacking from my main rig. I still have the GS so I'm not too bothered


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
The guy stuck it on ebay because he had no interest till I showed up. Trouble was, he couldnt end the auction early since it had 12 hours left to run. So I got my money back and I bough a 1Tb hard drive to replace a drive I'm hijacking from my main rig. I still have the GS so I'm not too bothered









Still a shame









You could always try and find another GTS250


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

so i added one fo the PenD i have lying around

http://www.bdk-fah.site11.com/summary.html

not really worth it i'd say


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK* 
so i added one fo the PenD i have lying around

http://www.bdk-fah.site11.com/summary.html

not really worth it i'd say

A PentD can do ~600 PPD w/ SMP









That's great PPD over all!









So close to 45k


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
A PentD can do ~600 PPD w/ SMP









ah.. didn't know that - i'll change the client in the week.
if it pulls over 500ppd then i'll drop another 3 or 4 dual cores in

and somewhere i gotta install a new E series so that will give a lil more

i'll clear 50k no worries............ soon


----------



## kiwwanna

Ok its really, really hard to get top spot for PPD with OCN. So many fold and so many with great PPD, not sure if its meant to happen yet... I did break 6 mil thought, WOOT!

I wonder if it would be crazy for another 980x, if I could dig teh funds from somewhere.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK* 
ah.. didn't know that - i'll change the client in the week.
if it pulls over 500ppd then i'll drop another 3 or 4 dual cores in

and somewhere i gotta install a new E series so that will give a lil more

i'll clear 50k no worries............ soon

With that PPD you'll be overtaking me all too soon









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Ok its really, really hard to get top spot for PPD with OCN. So many fold and so many with great PPD, not sure if its meant to happen yet... I did break 6 mil thought, WOOT!

I wonder if it would be crazy for another 980x, if I could dig teh funds from somewhere.

That would be awesome!

Even in June, right at 30k PPD would be #20 for PPD. Now it's 40k+









I like to see that


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I just got back from a 10 day vacation and it looks like most of my folding rigs stopped working while I was away.






















Its gonna take me a day or so to get everything back up and running and I guess I better buy some new stuff to make up for all the points I lost while I was gone.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I was wondering what happened to you. Yes more i7 goodness to recoup would be great.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I just got back from a 10 day vacation and it looks like most of my folding rigs stopped working while I was away.






















Its gonna take me a day or so to get everything back up and running and I guess I better buy some new stuff to make up for all the points I lost while I was gone.









Sucks to hear that









I wish you the best of luck in getting everything running again


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I just got back from a 10 day vacation and it looks like most of my folding rigs stopped working while I was away.






















Its gonna take me a day or so to get everything back up and running and I guess I better buy some new stuff to make up for all the points I lost while I was gone.









Welcome back









I'll take some new stuff too...send it on over


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I was wondering what happened to you. Yes more i7 goodness to recoup would be great.









I decided I will replace my beloved i7 920 with a new i7 980x in my sig rig. The i7 920 will go in to a new "folding only" rig.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

That's awesome. I'd really like to get one myself.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I decided I will replace my beloved i7 920 with a new i7 980x in my sig rig. The i7 920 will go in to a new "folding only" rig.

Sweet!












































What sort of PPD do you think you'll be at with all of this?


----------



## jck

Awesome, Newbie.









I might have an i7 860/870 in November


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Awesome, Newbie.









I might have an i7 860/870 in November









Very highly recommended, I love my i7 860


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Very highly recommended, I love my i7 860
















Yeah. I like the price that comes with em too. Can build one case and all for under $500 with combos, and maybe cheaper if I get it piece by piece and get mail-in rebates


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Yeah. I like the price that comes with em too. Can build one case and all for under $500 with combos, and maybe cheaper if I get it piece by piece and get mail-in rebates









The price & power usage just doing SMP is very tempting


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
The price & power usage just doing SMP is very tempting









Yep, and I might spend a little more if I have some extra for a GPU


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Sweet!












































What sort of PPD do you think you'll be at with all of this?

Not sure how much of a PPD boost I will get with everything. Still haven't decided on what, if any, gpu's I will use in the new folding rig.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Yep, and I might spend a little more if I have some extra for a GPU
















Cool!

You should have no issue getting to 3.8ghz, that and a GT240 would be about 23-33k PPD, depending on WUs









EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Not sure how much of a PPD boost I will get with everything. Still haven't decided on what, if any, gpu's I will use in the new folding rig.

2+ GTX460s


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

We are going onto a card electric meter thingy, means we save about Â£60 on the elecy bill every month. Only issue is, if we run out of credit, the power goes out


----------



## mmx+

Hmm









So does that mean you'll be able to fold more?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Dammit! Every single SMP client has a 6701. Looks like they may be back with a vengeance. Son of a ..........


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 














Dammit! Every single SMP client has a 6701. Looks like they may be back with a vengeance. Son of a ..........

Damn









I'm pretty sure the rigs @ work all have them as well


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Hmm









So does that mean you'll be able to fold more?

I'm not sure as I'm going back to uni around the 20th. Hopefully I'll be able to get some folding done before I go. Now I'm hoping I can fold 24/7 in my uni place as my room mates want a server. Thinking of using it to fold in the mean time. I'm hoping it wont push the electric bill up. Its not a very powerful machine but you have to factor in everything else. But I'm really the only one that uses a desktop, the other 3 have Macbooks.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 














Dammit! Every single SMP client has a 6701. Looks like they may be back with a vengeance. Son of a ..........

I feel your pain crunching one atm my self. this is one of the times I am glad that I started folding before the smp boost as the core of my points are gpu based. also my new set of ppd machines are on their way here


----------



## spice003

are we having a foldathon this month?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yes there will be one this month.

What are you getting in jarble? I myself am expecting two brand new 460's Monday. Get your headstart now because once SgtHop starts gaining on me I'm going to be on your heels again.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I feel your pain crunching one atm my self. this is one of the times I am glad that I started folding before the smp boost as the core of my points are gpu based. also my new set of ppd machines are on their way here









What do you have coming?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
are we having a foldathon this month?

Yep, Zodac's going to announce it tomorrow or Monday


----------



## jck

I got a 6702 WU that Barney the Folding Rig is folding SMP @ 13:30 TPF.

Is that pretty fast?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I got a 6702 WU that Barney the Folding Rig is folding SMP @ 13:30 TPF.

Is that pretty fast?

That's about what I'd expect for a PhII X4 or a low-clocked i7 7x0


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That's about what I'd expect for a PhII X4 or a low-clocked i7 7x0

Hmmm...x4? Strange...

Guess I have to go make sure Barney is -smp'ed right...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Hmmm...x4? Strange...

Guess I have to go make sure Barney is -smp'ed right...









What is it?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
What is it?

It's a folding rig, silly







Barney the Folding Rig!

I can hear him singing from here...

I love you...you love me...we're a folding family...


----------



## Magus2727

thanks... i am now going to have that in my head when trying to go to bed...

took a few Advil PM so should not take long.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
thanks... i am now going to have that in my head when trying to go to bed...

took a few Advil PM so should not take long.

Sorry...it's all Barney's fault tho


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

For reference my X6 gets a little over 10k at 4.1, the i7 gets about 13k at 4.0, stock X4 965 gets about 4.1k and my stock X4 940 gets about 3.4k. Really need to get better CPU coolers on the last two and start OC'ing them. May do that after I get paid again. Get some Hyper 212+'s and some more Ultra Kazes or Slipstream's for push/pull.


----------



## jck

I wonder if Barney is slowed up by the GPU2 on the GT240.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Probably shouldn't be, if you have more than 2 GPU's then it'll start slowing down the SMP.


----------



## jck

strange then...the SMP is up to 14:20 TPF and the GPU is up to 7:16 TPF.

I think maybe something is up with the GPU and its driver/config that's impacting the rig. That thing is OC'ed @3.92GHz. It shouldn't have any issue with the 6702 from what I read now.

I wonder if the version of the GPU driver has anything to do with it from nVidia.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Not generally unless it's just a bad set of drivers. I still use 190 something drivers and haven't had any issues with them. Are you using GPU2 or 3 for the GPU?


----------



## jck

I got the GPU2 non-Fermi client from Stanford for the GT240.

I got the latest SMP folding client too.

The video driver came from Microsoft Windows Updates, so I might have got some latest driver that isn't as good.

I think the ones I was using on the other rigs is like 190-some from nVidia too.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Oh yeah I never use the drivers Windows wants. Download the ones you want then run driver sweeper and clear out the old ones. Also might help to set Windows to not download drivers so it doesn't throw a curveball at you down the road.


----------



## jck

Makes sense...Figures something Windows would recommend would mess up other Windows apps.









I don't know what the driver sweeper is. I will just do the uninstall or something.

BTW...It wasn't from a recommendation to get it from an alert. It was the driver on the site.

I'll try doing the driver swap out in the AM. it's after 1am here. I don't feel like messing with the rigs anymore. And, I gotta cut up a tree that fell in my yard and try to get $100 of MIRs sent in tomorrow and do $70 more Monday when the rest of the hardware arrives.

Ah...weekends...so relaxing.









Thanks for your help, AWG


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

No problem. Do a google search for deriver sweeper and you'll find the software. It clears out all the old drivers so there's no "mess" left behind.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


For reference my X6 gets a little over 10k at 4.1, the i7 gets about 13k at 4.0, stock X4 965 gets about 4.1k and my stock X4 940 gets about 3.4k. Really need to get better CPU coolers on the last two and start OC'ing them. May do that after I get paid again. Get some Hyper 212+'s and some more Ultra Kazes or Slipstream's for push/pull.


Those last two are really low. My 955 @ 3.4 did ~6.5-7k with 1 GPU2 client (GTX260)

Oh, and I prefer the 197.45 drivers to everything else


----------



## Volvo

WOOKICHEY
Successfully completed my first SMP.

Hope it was uploaded...

The CMD window said uploading progress and then just closed after that..


----------



## mmx+




----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Yes there will be one this month.

What are you getting in jarble? I myself am expecting two brand new 460's Monday. Get your headstart now because once SgtHop starts gaining on me I'm going to be on your heels again.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What do you have coming?

Yep, Zodac's going to announce it tomorrow or Monday










two 470's but seeing how you nabbing two 460's my gain will be minimal





















. it will be nice to finally put this mb through its paces, 7 pcie lanes


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Those last two are really low. My 955 @ 3.4 did ~6.5-7k with 1 GPU2 client (GTX260)

Oh, and I prefer the 197.45 drivers to everything else










They sound a bit low but the 965 has three GPU's on it and the 940 has two. I'm sure it would be better if there was only one GPU per.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I think 28 years is enough time to up your PPD









Although you'd better watch out for capt_zman, he said he's planning to be at ~200k PPD










With the hardware I have now I can stay at 180k avg, 1 more i7 oughtta take up the rest of the slack. I have 2 rigs off at the moment still btw.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


They sound a bit low but the 965 has three GPU's on it and the 940 has two. I'm sure it would be better if there was only one GPU per.


My son's 965 running stock clocks is about 4-4.5k ppd with 3 gpu's.6+k ppd running 1 gpu.Those numbers sound low but thats about right for those cpu's.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


two 470's but seeing how you nabbing two 460's my gain will be minimal





















. it will be nice to finally put this mb through its paces, 7 pcie lanes










That's a rather nice mobo









I'm very happy with my 3 PCIe slots, 7 would just be









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


They sound a bit low but the 965 has three GPU's on it and the 940 has two. I'm sure it would be better if there was only one GPU per.


I didn't think that GPU2 would slow it down that much









Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


With the hardware I have now I can stay at 180k avg, 1 more i7 oughtta take up the rest of the slack. I have 2 rigs off at the moment still btw.


So are you getting another i7


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's a rather nice mobo









I'm very happy with my 3 PCIe slots, 7 would just be









I didn't think that GPU2 would slow it down that much









So are you getting another i7










I love it to death it has been a great mb so far









on a sad note came home today and found the farm off line and after some poking around found that one of the gx2's is out







(by some odd stroke of luck it is the one that has a warranty







) I now have it draining so I can run some test on it


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I love it to death it has been a great mb so far









on a sad note came home today and found the farm off line and after some poking around found that one of the gx2's is out







(by some odd stroke of luck it is the one that has a warranty







) I now have it draining so I can run some test on it


It does not sound right."I now have it draining".

On a different note.The 8800gt Akimbo's are sold and off line.The 3rd 260 is out and off line.Now that just leaves the 2 260's,8800gtx and a 9800gtx+.My ppd will be down a little bit until I get the 8800gtx,9500gt and a WD 640 green sold.Money earned from the sale will bring in 2 more 260's.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


It does not sound right."I now have it draining".

On a different note.The 8800gt Akimbo's are sold and off line.The 3rd 260 is out and off line.Now that just leaves the 2 260's,8800gtx and a 9800gtx+.My ppd will be down a little bit until I get the 8800gtx,9500gt and a WD 640 green sold.Money earned from the sale will bring in 2 more 260's.


how much are you buying your 260s for? Might look into getting 450s?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Sorry to hear about that jarble. I can only imagine what kind of PITA that is to do.

ducrider are you getting the 260's new or used?


----------



## ducrider

Used.I am getting a 3rd that matches the 2 in my sig.It's $140.A little bit more than most but it is a match with warranty.The other is a steal at $90.The 2nd owner will rma if needed.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

That's not a bad deal then. Hopefully they OC well and can net you about 16-17k a day.


----------



## ducrider

The 2 running right now are at 600/1520/1050 right now folding away.folding 450's right now at 7k.I have room for 3 gpu's in mine and my sons rigs.Upping to 260's will net good ppd over the older cards.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Once I get my new 460's I'll essentially be out of space. I could squeeze a couple single slot cards in my K9A2 rigs but that's not really worth it at this point unless I get a really good deal. There will be two open slots on my i7 rig but it's slow enough as is on 2684's. Not trying to gimp it up any.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Once I get my new 460's I'll essentially be out of space. I could squeeze a couple single slot cards in my K9A2 rigs but that's not really worth it at this point unless I get a really good deal. There will be two open slots on my i7 rig but it's slow enough as is on 2684's. Not trying to gimp it up any.










I understand that.BTW did I mention discounts to folder?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


It does not sound right."I now have it draining".

On a different note.The 8800gt Akimbo's are sold and off line.The 3rd 260 is out and off line.Now that just leaves the 2 260's,8800gtx and a 9800gtx+.My ppd will be down a little bit until I get the 8800gtx,9500gt and a WD 640 green sold.Money earned from the sale will bring in 2 more 260's.


oil cooling takes the components about a day to drain to the point that I can test them with out flinging oil everywhere







(still gets all over anyway)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Sorry to hear about that jarble. I can only imagine what kind of PITA that is to do.

ducrider are you getting the 260's new or used?


thanks







I am just very happy that it was the one that had a warranty on it that decided to toast it self. now to see how gigabite's service is. I try and view it like wc pita to setup and break down but when you have it running its great


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Hmm I might be interested in the 8800GTX this week. I'd have to get creative on moving cards around but I might be able to squeeze it in somewhere. I'll PM you on payday and let you know.


----------



## ducrider

Does oil cooling void the warranty?


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Hmm I might be interested in the 8800GTX this week. I'd have to get creative on moving cards around but I might be able to squeeze it in somewhere. I'll PM you on payday and let you know.


Thats cool.It seems I might still have it then.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Does oil cooling void the warranty?


there is no mention of oil cooling in the warranty (it is a very rare form of cooling) but if I have to rma I can clean the gpu to near factory condition it just takes time







.


----------



## ducrider

I remember reading a bit of your giant oil cooled farm thread.Just wandered about the warranty.If it does not say anything about it then I would say warranty still good.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hey white guy, you might have to add some more clients for zodac. It might take some time this way...









On my threat list:
zodac 15.7 Years


----------



## zodac

1.7 years now.


----------



## mmx+

I'm loving this bigadv stuff:









Thanks nckid4u!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I'm loving this bigadv stuff:









Thanks nckid4u!

good grief mmx+, you got a rocket in your pocket?

I also like bigadv; it is more fun than running a bunch of hot noisy GPUs all day getting roughly the same points each update. I can run the i7 and 1 or 2 cards and get the same average PPD that I used to get.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
good grief mmx+, you got a rocket in your pocket?

Do you mind? _I'm_ the PPD rocket. Just look at my consecutive 40k+ days. Well into top 200 now.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm going to have a Core i7 980x to play with. Watch out, I'm about to reclaim my rank.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
good grief mmx+, you got a rocket in your pocket?

one big av unit = 71k so yes a big rocket


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I'm going to have a Core i7 980x to play with. Watch out, I'm about to reclaim my rank.








































Right when I am getting ready to pass you.

Maybe I could sell my car, buy a moped, and use the rest of the money on a 980x rig...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 






























Right when I am getting ready to pass you.

You'll probably pass me before I have it online but don't worry, I'll be back with force.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

i would of passed MMX if it was not for that bigadv i lost smh


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I'm going to have a Core i7 980x to play with. Watch out, I'm about to reclaim my rank.









I just passed you not long ago.When I see you in my threat list then I will worry.Which will mean I will have to add more hardware.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

980X RULEZ!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
1.7 years now.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy* 
980X RULEZ!

I want a 980x









The _*460*_ is doing _*14kppd*_ on the new gpu3 units









[edit]
Threat list:
zodac 6.8 Months


----------



## to_the_zenith

Wahoo, just set my highest PPD of 34,076!
cracking into the top 500 is slow going though, watching the positions tick by 10 at a time, when it used to be a couple hundred a day.


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'm loving this bigadv stuff:









Thanks nckid4u!


way to go mmx!! for the whole day a shade shy of 100K


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

after a good weekend using me GTs my avg is now 33k so theeeeeeeeeoretically i can have a 1 million month!




















































I am so excited i could crush a grape!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I just cancelled the stepup for my gtx460 to a gtx480.
The 460 is doing really good atm, so I'm thinking about getting an other one, or maybe 2 instead of a 480


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I just cancelled the stepup for my gtx460 to a gtx480.
The 460 is doing really good atm, so I'm thinking about getting an other one, or maybe 2 instead of a 480









Sounds good!

Two GTX 460's would get much more PPD as compared to a single GTX 480.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ye, at the moment I get 14.5kppd from the 460








2x 460 = 29kppd
I would have to trade in this 460 and add an other 270 euro's to pay the 480.
A new 460 is only 200 euro's..


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK*


I am so excited i could crush a grape!


LOL!... One grape for you Big Daddy; now crush like you have never crushed before and make me some wine


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Ye, at the moment I get 14.5kppd from the 460










Me thinks I need to ramp up my clock speeds; your 460 is only .5K away from my 470, and my 460 is 2K shy of you.
Now I'm really not liking this inclement warm weather approaching for us Aussies.


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

sorry Zen - i'm not very good at sharing food and even worse at sharing wine!


----------



## dantoyang

32 hours from finishing my first bigadv...can't wait for the point boost...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dantoyang*


32 hours from finishing my first bigadv...can't wait for the point boost...


It's gonna give you such a rush.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's gonna give you such a rush.









that it will


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's gonna give you such a rush.










And it's also the end of my 1st folding week !


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just when I finally get 40k+ ppd 24 hours average everyone in the top 20 jumps up a bit and is at more than 46k 24 hours average.....


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Is Z on your threat list yet Bastiaan?


----------



## zodac

Yup; 3.7 months.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Awesome. I'm waiting for UPS to deliver now so I can start OC'ing the new 460's and trying to get another 25k or more out of them.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'll order an other 460 in a few days, and an other one in 1.5 weeks








So that'll be an other 28kppd for me









Gonna be pretty crowded in the second rig xD


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Awesome. I'm waiting for UPS to deliver now so I can start OC'ing the new 460's and trying to get another 25k or more out of them.


Oh, that must be the reason for your drop in PPD then.

Damn. I must respond in kind!


----------



## LiLChris

So is there going to be a Foldathon for us old guys? 
Or is it just the new Folders League.









I know a few of us love to see who can bring in the most points during that time so we can "Trash Talk" 
(my attempt to keep it on topic) Lol


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Oh, that must be the reason for your drop in PPD then.

Damn. I must respond in kind!


No I have all my GPU clients folding for Z right now. I'm going to switch back over once you start closing the gap on me.







Or maybe sooner, can't let jarble to far out of my sight.


----------



## SgtHop

Ooooh. I understand.

Don't worry, you got about 2 months before I get back on you.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I can't let jarble get that far ahead.







Especially since he just picked up a couple of 470's. Looks like Z has a few more days of awesome PPD.


----------



## SgtHop

Just a few. I really need to update my hardware though.

Anyone want to buy a GX2?


----------



## zodac

Posting Foldathon tomorrow.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Posting Foldathon tomorrow.










Thank you!!!

Going to hit 3mil tomorrow then going back to crunching till the Foldathon.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Got the new 460's installed and folding them at stock right now to get a baseline feel for PPD on each one. Will be OC'ing them tonight at some point. Only downside is I'm down a 260 until later tonight since I have to get the modular cables for the PSU in my i7 rig so I can put in there and move the 9600GSO to my X6 rig.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Posting Foldathon tomorrow.









Hopefully I'll have my bigadv setup ready by then.


----------



## zodac

Sorry, I'm posting the announcement for the Foldathon tomorrow. It isn't on for ~10 days though.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So far I'm really liking the Hawx 460. Folding stock under 50C and getting 13.3K on a 912. The evga is running warmer and doing 9.2K on a 611. Should be fun to start OC'ing these cards later on.


----------



## LiLChris

Stock 13.3k? Dam thats nice...must push my 480 more, must ignore heat, must ignore no AC working! Lol

16k is what I am getting at 800/1600


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
So far I'm really liking the Hawx 460. Folding stock under 50C and getting 13.3K on a 912. The evga is running warmer and doing 9.2K on a 611. Should be fun to start OC'ing these cards later on.









Only problem Ive heard about them is that they arent binned well and OC pretty badly, but we'll have to wait and see how yours does. It certainly should run cool though and looks good too


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The Hawx came clocked at 780/1560 and with the temps being so low right now I'm hoping it gives me some good OC overhead.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm hoping I can push my 8800GS to the limit. Its got a Akasa Vortexx cooler on it.


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Just when I finally get 40k+ ppd 24 hours average everyone in the top 20 jumps up a bit and is at more than 46k 24 hours average.....









I'm chasing that Top 20 goal too








But on a good note my PPD also looks on a good increase too; 3 x 3hr phases to go and I'm already at 39K








Although I'm not too sure how valid that is because by past history off PPD/component, calcs suggest my hardware presently is only capable of max ~35K with all the best WU... so unless someone has started folding under my name in the last day...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

You might have gotten some of the GPU WU's that start then stop without folding but still give point credits. Seems to be common right now.


----------



## zodac

Agreed; check your FAHlog and see if a new WU jumps striaght to 100% or not.

And if it does, please tell us the Project number, and the Run/Clone/Gen values.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Should have my new i7 980X and (2) GTX 460's folding within a week.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

That's awesome. That'll be a huge PPD increase.


----------



## LiLChris

Those who complain about heat can go kiss my rear!
The AC is busted again, it works when it wants too.

They been working on my new place for 2 weeks since I moved in.
Getting this month practically for free due to all the problems.

















You can only imagine how hot my room and fermi is right now...


----------



## FrozenW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Those who complain about heat can go kiss my rear!
The AC is busted again, it works when it wants too.

They been working on my new place for 2 weeks since I moved in.
Getting this month practically for free due to all the problems.

















You can only imagine how hot my room and fermi is right now...

Ouch!!!
Well on the positive side grab the frying pan and some eggs.


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Those who complain about heat can go kiss my rear!
The AC is busted again, it works when it wants too.

They been working on my new place for 2 weeks since I moved in.
Getting this month practically for free due to all the problems.

















You can only imagine how hot my room and fermi is right now...

Apologizing for off-topic...It's really interesting to see that your 930 is working in upper 80's cause when I tried to bump mine to 4.2 Ghz...it was there and I found that it fared worse (performance-wise) in intelburn...time-top-complete dropped from 19x~20x to 400+...I've been wondering if it's just I'm not very lucky and got a chip that can't stand that kind of temp while everyone is saying anything less than 100 is fine....


----------



## dantoyang

Btw...am tip-toe-ly happy to see my 24 hr average is in top 100 !


----------



## jarble

470's installed and folding














looking at a minimal hit to the 275's output (may have reset my oc on it with the new drivers)


----------



## LiLChris

AC is fixed, temps back to max 70c.
They said nothing else should break they have replaced 99% of the dam unit instead of buying a new one. If it breaks again there just replacing it.

Just hit top 150!








Ranking up is getting harder, 55k,88k,100k,150k for the next few ranks...

3mil very soon!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It only gets better as you keep climbing. I have people in my overtake list that are 3M+.







Good to hear you got everything fixed.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dantoyang*


Btw...am tip-toe-ly happy to see my 24 hr average is in top 100 !


Hey I just saw you made my threat list.









Must fold faster.









BTW I just clicked the 24 hour avg and saw I'm in the top 100 too. wooohooo









Too bad I still have about 24 more hours left on this 2684.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
It only gets better as you keep climbing. I have people in my overtake list that are 3M+.







Good to hear you got everything fixed.

I didn't fix anything.

The horrible workers the landlord is paying "fixed it" I dont believe its fixed.
I have a feeling I am going to wake up with no AC again.

Only living here 2 weeks and I am going crazy!
Discounted month I guess will make up for the hell.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Should have my new i7 980X and (2) GTX 460's folding within a week.
























Awesome!























Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Those who complain about heat can go kiss my rear! 
The AC is busted again, it works when it wants too.

They been working on my new place for 2 weeks since I moved in.
Getting this month practically for free due to all the problems.

















You can only imagine how hot my room and fermi is right now...


Damn









I wouldn't run my HW that hot









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I didn't fix anything.

The horrible workers the landlord is paying "fixed it" I dont believe its fixed.
I have a feeling I am going to wake up with no AC again.

Only living here 2 weeks and I am going crazy! 
Discounted month I guess will make up for the hell.


That sucks








Sounds almost as bad as the old place 0_o


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Just hit top 150!








Ranking up is getting harder, 55k,88k,100k,150k for the next few ranks...

3mil very soon!


Cool









When I started folding a year ago, top 100 only took about 3M. Now, it's gonna be 4M+ about the time I get there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


It only gets better as you keep climbing. I have people in my overtake list that are 3M+.







Good to hear you got everything fixed.


I'm not in your overtake list. I don't have all the cool gear you have.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Hey I just saw you made my threat list.









Must fold faster.









BTW I just clicked the 24 hour avg and saw I'm in the top 100 too. wooohooo









Too bad I still have about 24 more hours left on this 2684.










I should be the scared one. Z showed up in my overtake list.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I didn't fix anything.

The horrible workers the landlord is paying "fixed it" I dont believe its fixed.
I have a feeling I am going to wake up with no AC again.

Only living here 2 weeks and I am going crazy! 
Discounted month I guess will make up for the hell.


If they don't get it fixed right after a few times, talk to local government about your options to get out and find a better place.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Damn









I wouldn't run my HW that hot










Nothing will happen to the chip, unless its in the 95s then it might throttle.
How often do you hear a chip dying?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


If they don't get it fixed right after a few times, talk to local government about your options to get out and find a better place.












Nah, there giving me this month like half off, and if it breaks again there replacing it. It was my decision to move in to this place half ass done, I couldn't deal with the problems in my old apartment.

Short story - next door neighbor was not right in the head and thought i was making too much noise and kept calling the cops and hitting my walls in the middle of the night. Lol

No need to get the government involved


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Nah, there giving me this month like half off, and if it breaks again there replacing it. It was my decision to move in to this place half ass done, I couldn't deal with the problems in my old apartment.

Short story - next door neighbor was not right in the head and thought i was making too much noise and kept calling the cops and hitting my walls in the middle of the night. Lol

*No need to get the government involved*










You don't have to get them involved, per se. But, your local government can tell you what is required by law of your landlord. Kinda like free legal counsel, when it comes to requirements of what your landlord must maintain for you as a tenant.

Anyways...just thought I'd suggest that so you would know in case you decide it becomes too much.

If you were in my area, I'd just suggest you buy a house. I know this really nice guy who has had one for sale for 4 years


----------



## mmx+

Should have another bigadv coming tomorrow night


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Who's folding for you now? nckid?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Who's folding for you now? nckid?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I will not join this "fold for others" club, I just fold for myself. I was happy with the 15kppd I had, never complained about it. Slowly building up the ppd now, to overtake others at the same speed as I did before


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Who's folding for you now? nckid?

Yeah.

On that note, you'll be Folding for yourself again from tonight, right?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah.

On that note, you'll be Folding for yourself again from tonight, right?

I'm coming to get you


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

i say we fold for our selves lets see how far most of us get


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah.

On that note, you'll be Folding for yourself again from tonight, right?

Yeah I'm going to switch them all over tonight after the last update. There will be a bit of downtime on the 460's since I'm going to reinstall my OS.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Yeah I'm going to switch them all over tonight after the last update. There will be a bit of downtime on the 460's since I'm going to reinstall my OS.

zodac better find some one new to fold for you







quickly!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Yeah I'm going to switch them all over tonight after the last update. There will be a bit of downtime on the 460's since I'm going to reinstall my OS.

Ok, it was a nice boost while it lasted. You got me well into the top 200, and for that, I thank you Avg. _*bows*_


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy* 
zodac better find some one new to fold for you







quickly!

*I'll* be Folding for myself.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok, it was a nice boost while it lasted. You got me well into the top 200, and for that, I thank you Avg. _*bows*_


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

No problem at all and you're currently a top 20 producer. That little Pent D must be smoking. You're only folly was bypassing me on the producer list.


----------



## mmx+

Nicely done on your points the last couple days Zodac









But you're only ~200k ahead of me ATM, so I'll overtake you shortly, thanks to nckid4u


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I only got 3 units the last update









How's that possible








I guess some units have been distracted or something like that. Anyone else with less units than normal this update?
(maybe it has got something to do with the "5 minute units"...)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yeah I've been getting a lot of 0's lately but I know why.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I only got 3 units the last update








How's that possible








I guess some units have been distracted or something like that. Anyone else with less units than normal this update?
(maybe it has got something to do with the "5 minute units"...)

I got 13 one update yesterday, and I think almost all of them were from NCkid4u's GTX460. One from the GTS250 & another SMP from work, but mostly GPU


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Yeah I've been getting a lot of 0's lately but I know why.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I got 13 one update yesterday, and I think almost all of them were from NCkid4u's GTX460. One from the GTS250 & another SMP from work, but mostly GPU









I had a few insane updates too, a 12k 13 units update, and a few other big ones. But this update was only 3 units with 1.8k, allthough I have 3 gpu's online doing 29kppd... So should be a bit more than 1.8k


----------



## jck

Wonder how much it would cost to get markt to fold for me for a week...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ask him, maybe he'll do it for free...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I have a feeling that before the day is over I'll be out of the top 20 producers for the first time in months and months.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I have a feeling that before the day is over I'll be out of the top 20 producers for the first time in months and months.

Switch your clients back now then!


----------



## jck

Nah. I would never ask for that. Even if Zodac passes me. It don't matter.

Like a while back, I won an account...I kinda felt bad, cause I'll never use it. I already have 18 email accounts and Lord knows how many logins I have to keep in my head. I should have asked them to give it to someone.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Switch your clients back now then!









Nah it's really not a big deal. Just found it rather amusing. I'll be back towards the top in no time.









Edit: Went ahead and switched the clients back to my name while doing some maintenance on my rigs. Should keep mmx+ off your heels for a few days anyways.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Pfieuw... Should give me enough time to install the new 460 in ~1.5 days...

Now lets hope I get a nice bigadv if this one finishes. I should be at: 6+9+14+14+25= 68kppd


----------



## dantoyang

Gah...just found my GPU is @ stock the whole day....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Wasnt it stable enough?


----------



## SadistBlinx

How do you get one of them little "I fold for ocn" images under your + rep button?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


How do you get one of them little "I fold for ocn" images under your + rep button?


If you fold for team Overclock.net








You should get one if you did 50k(?) points. They are having problems with the postbit atm though...


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


How do you get one of them little "I fold for ocn" images under your + rep button?


you need to fold until you make the top 1500 list for ocn


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy*


you need to fold until you make the top 1500 list for ocn


Is that the "Overall rank (if points are combined)" part or "Rank
(within team)"?
I'm only ranked 432 within team, About to break my first Million points









Btw what settings you using to get your cpu stable at 4.2 and what temps /cooler?
My chip is not likeing even 4ghz now that the weather has warmed up..Winter i was running 4.5 (Stock cooler)


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Is that the "Overall rank (if points are combined)" part or "Rank
(within team)"?
I'm only ranked 432 within team, About to break my first Million points










within the ocn team it self?if so then you can request your postbit.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy*


within the ocn team it self?if so then you can request your postbit.


Lol i'm having a duuur day..Where do i request that from?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Lol i'm having a duuur day..Where do i request that from?


Zodiac or MMX+ I think. I need to do as I've well into the 1500 I think.


----------



## SadistBlinx

/Prods Zodiac and MMX hehe


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Fold until you submit sufficient Work Units to earn 50,000pts


You can request the postbit here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...here-read.html


----------



## to_the_zenith

Woot closing in on the mil mark now, less than a week


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I saw them when you posted it, and reported them over at Stanford.

They sorted out the Gen 44 WUs, but I dunno about the others.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, I saw them when you posted it, and reported them over at Stanford.

They sorted out the Gen 44 WUs, but I dunno about the others.


What you folding on Zodac? The Little PPD Machine that could or some monster supercomputer hidden away from the rest of OCN, you have crazy points


----------



## zodac

I stole someone's PC.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I stole someone's PC.










/Gasp!







You did well ^_^


----------



## zodac

I know.


----------



## mmx+

Hah, your PPD has dropped back off









Now I can overtake you


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Hah, your PPD has dropped back off









Now I can overtake you
























Let me know if you need help.








My hex-core monster gets in today.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidsteel144*


Let me know if you need help.








My hex-core monster gets in today.


I wouldn't object
















PM me if you want my passkey


----------



## zodac

Ha, he doesn't need help. I'm down to 4/5k PPD now, and probably less from tomorrow (gotta set up BOINC and make sure it works).


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ha, he doesn't need help. I'm down to 4/5k PPD now, and probably less from tomorrow (gotta set up BOINC and make sure it works).


And JUUUUUST before you were gonna pass me too.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


And JUUUUUST before you were gonna pass me too.


I'm in the top 200; don't need anything else.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm in the top 200; don't need anything else.










well you certainly made me nervous! almost had to fire up my i7 24/7 for a couple weeks til my parents killed me cause the power bill.


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I stole someone's PC.









LOL! Ninja Z strikes again!
first a PC, next Google's mainframe


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Hah, your PPD has dropped back off









Now I can overtake you























we both will =)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ha, he doesn't need help. I'm down to 4/5k PPD now, and probably less from tomorrow (gotta set up BOINC and make sure it works).

Shouldn't be too long then. Hopefully 10 days tops









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy* 
we both will =)

Muhahahahahah!


----------



## zodac

Nah, one more -bigadv and some GPU WUs will be enough. 2 days... 3 max.


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

forget this - i'll make a post


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
(gotta set up BOINC and make sure it works).

traitor!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
traitor!!









Gotta support the new OCN team's first event, don't I?

Especially considering I made the thread.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lol, its fine by me, as long as you'll still be our [email protected] editor


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah, one more -bigadv and some GPU WUs will be enough. 2 days... 3 max.

Current bigadv crashed AM when it was 75%+ done, so it'll be ~3 days until the next one drops. ATM it's just the 460 & the rigs @ work folding (Q6600 is messed up *AGAIN*







) and the PSU for the X4 died


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Today's going to be a big point day. Almost 49k by 12pm update and just finished a bigadv. Got a chance for my best day so far.


----------



## mmx+

Wow!

Amazing what you can do when you're folding for yourself









What's your best so far?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

148 or 149K I think. never over the 150 mark anyways that I know for sure.


----------



## Magus2727

ordered that 9800GT... lets see how high I can get the shader clock on it... An extra 5K PPD here I come...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Right now, I am thinking about how I find it funny when people say how hot their graphics cards get when folding.

I guess I just have my cooling perfected or something. Right now, my 8800GT is ~58ÂºC while folding. My 9800GT is only a degree or two warmer, and one of my 9800GX2 is running @ ~65Âº
All it takes is one 120mm fan blowing from the power cord side of the card, across the cards, toward the DVI plug side.
It is probably around 80ÂºF in my room.


----------



## LiLChris

3mil!









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...rname=LiLChris


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

50c evga 480

900/2000

water cooling FTW!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
3mil!









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...rname=LiLChris

grats


----------



## zodac

_*refuses to acknowledge million until she sees it in her inbox*_


----------



## SadistBlinx

Lol Zodac strikes again


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Zodac strikes always, even if you dont have any idea that Z is around...

I have seen it too many times. I had to put it in my sig to remind myself


----------



## Magus2727

any one know if on the 9800 GT you can adjust the voltage in MSI afterburner or EVGA Precision?


----------



## zodac

Can't on mine.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
any one know if on the 9800 GT you can adjust the voltage in MSI afterburner or EVGA Precision?

pretty sure not.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Right now, I am thinking about how I find it funny when people say how hot their graphics cards get when folding.

I guess I just have my cooling perfected or something. Right now, my 8800GT is ~58ÂºC while folding. My 9800GT is only a degree or two warmer, and one of my 9800GX2 is running @ ~65Âº
All it takes is one 120mm fan blowing from the power cord side of the card, across the cards, toward the DVI plug side.
It is probably around 80ÂºF in my room.

That's very impressive!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
3mil!









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...rname=LiLChris

Congratulations!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_*refuses to acknowledge million until she sees it in her inbox*_


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
any one know if on the 9800 GT you can adjust the voltage in MSI afterburner or EVGA Precision?

Don't think you can








(at least my EVGA 8800GT, which was identical to the 1st-gen EVGA 9800GT couldn't)


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
any one know if on the 9800 GT you can adjust the voltage in MSI afterburner or EVGA Precision?

No voltage adjustment for 8800GT.









You could probably do a hardware voltage mod though.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So I said biggest points day ever earlier and that's no joke. Should be well over 150K after the next update and there are still Stanford updates before that one hits.







Can't wait to see how it ends up.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
So I said biggest points day ever earlier and that's no joke. Should be well over 150K after the next update and there are still Stanford updates before that one hits.







Can't wait to see how it ends up.

Awesome, congrats!

My highest is 98k in one day, hoping for a 100k+ day at some point


----------



## srsparky32

theres a new power rig in town and thats my rig. all of you millionaire guys watch out. i'm going to pass you..got my Q9550 and my 470 chugging away all day.


----------



## Freakn

just got home and found my GTS250 has had no WU's for 4 updates !!!!!

A little unhappy but its working again after a client restart


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

162K day today.







Beat my old record by 13k.


----------



## dontknowa

Wow..This is more than enough PPD that I can get for 2 weeks.
So jealous


----------



## SadistBlinx

Dang!


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Dang!


"Dang" is wot i think everytime u drop a -bigadv and over take me!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK* 
"Dang" is wot i think everytime u drop a -bigadv and over take me!























Lol, well my Folding project got damaged when my pc shutdown from power spikes twice today, project went back to 30% >.> was on 60%


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

sorry to hear that man









I've got my 2 x E2180s running now so I "should" start catching back up to onions


----------



## Magus2727

Do you have ther -verbosity 9 flag??? that usually helps, it records more information at "check" points. also you can set the time of those points to 5 min... I think thats what was recommended during the CC a few months back.

Well have a 9800GT coming (the kind with out an external power source) and should be here Friday. that should add some good numbers. Almost thought of getting two but then it would put off getting a 460+ further out. I am hooping to be able to do a mild OC... my 9600 GSO I was able to get the SP to 1815 MHz and the core to 650... thats a 300MHz OC on the Shadders and 50MHz on CPU...

jumping up in the world from 48 SP to 48 + 112..... all things equal I am getting about 52 PPD per SP... so should be able to get 5.8K PPD... Thats about 1 K less then my whole Sig rig does....


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
162K day today.







Beat my old record by 13k.

nooooooooo that cut my point buffer down to 22k at this rate you may pass me by lunch time









on a side note I am loving these new 470's what are your thoughts on the 460's you got?


----------



## Magus2727

Whats going on with Kiwwanna?? Overtake is not getting longer and no WU submitted over the last few updates....


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
162K day today.







Beat my old record by 13k.

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK* 
"Dang" is wot i think everytime u drop a -bigadv and over take me!























lol









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Lol, well my Folding project got damaged when my pc shutdown from power spikes twice today, project went back to 30% >.> was on 60%











Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK* 
sorry to hear that man









I've got my 2 x E2180s running now so I "should" start catching back up to onions

Nice








You're posed to overtake me all too soon....should be getting a few more duals online Friday

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Do you have ther -verbosity 9 flag??? that usually helps, it records more information at "check" points. also you can set the time of those points to 5 min... I think thats what was recommended during the CC a few months back.

Well have a 9800GT coming (the kind with out an external power source) and should be here Friday. that should add some good numbers. Almost thought of getting two but then it would put off getting a 460+ further out. I am hooping to be able to do a mild OC... my 9600 GSO I was able to get the SP to 1815 MHz and the core to 650... thats a 300MHz OC on the Shadders and 50MHz on CPU...

jumping up in the world from 48 SP to 48 + 112..... all things equal I am getting about 52 PPD per SP... so should be able to get 5.8K PPD... Thats about 1 K less then my whole Sig rig does....

I always use -verbosity 9. And always set the checkpoint to 3 minutes.
GL w/ the 9800GT


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 






















I always use -verbosity 9. And always set the checkpoint to 3 minutes.
GL w/ the 9800GT









Where would i flag -verbosity 9?
-smp -bigadv -verbosity 9
Also does it slow down the overall speed of folding? points wise.
I can't wait until my Folding Postbit comes through.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Where would i flag -verbosity 9?
-smp -bigadv -verbosity 9
Also does it slow down the overall speed of folding? points wise.
I can't wait until my Folding Postbit comes through.

That's how you do it









It doesn't slow it down at all, it just includes more info in the log file


----------



## SadistBlinx

Thanks.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Anyone know how to make ISO's?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Anyone know how to make ISO's?

http://unattended.msfn.org/unattended.xp/view/web/15/


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
http://unattended.msfn.org/unattended.xp/view/web/15/









I'm using Alcohol 120 but I have no idea which file that makes the ISO or what not. Plus I have no spare blank CD's, only blank DVD's. Its so confusing


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
nooooooooo that cut my point buffer down to 22k at this rate you may pass me by lunch time









on a side note I am loving these new 470's what are your thoughts on the 460's you got?

Love them. One's at 875/1750 and the other is at 925/1850 both just destroying WU's. High 14-almost 16k depending on WU.


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Love them. One's at 875/1750 and the other is at 925/1850 both just destroying WU's. High 14-almost 16k depending on WU.

Whenever I see a post like this, a little bit of me dies inside due to the 870core-max-OC 460 I got....


----------



## VincentJ

Alright I'm back again. Been missing in action for a couple of months. Finally got my PC repair business open and running, over 20 clients so far. Bringing my gts250 online and smp. Wont be the 20kppd I was getting in may but at least it will be something to get towards 4mil points.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VincentJ* 
Alright I'm back again. Been missing in action for a couple of months. Finally got my PC repair business open and running, over 20 clients so far. Bringing my gts250 online and smp. Wont be the 20kppd I was getting in may but at least it will be something to get towards 4mil points.









welcome back.


----------



## zodac

Welcome back Vincent; good to see you around again.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VincentJ* 
Alright I'm back again. Been missing in action for a couple of months. Finally got my PC repair business open and running, over 20 clients so far. Bringing my gts250 online and smp. Wont be the 20kppd I was getting in may but at least it will be something to get towards 4mil points.









Welcome








I thought you had 20 [email protected] clients...








Though 20kppd is not that much for 20 clients. Good luck with the business and fold on


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I'm using Alcohol 120 but I have no idea which file that makes the ISO or what not. Plus I have no spare blank CD's, only blank DVD's. Its so confusing
















Just use CDImage. And you _will_ needa CD IIRC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Love them. One's at 875/1750 and the other is at 925/1850 both just destroying WU's. High 14-almost 16k depending on WU.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *VincentJ* 
Alright I'm back again. Been missing in action for a couple of months. Finally got my PC repair business open and running, over 20 clients so far. Bringing my gts250 online and smp. Wont be the 20kppd I was getting in may but at least it will be something to get towards 4mil points.









Welcome back!

If you have any issues, let us know


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Love them. One's at 875/1750 and the other is at 925/1850 both just destroying WU's. High 14-almost 16k depending on WU.

there are nice but I use my pc to much to be able to run it









holy crap no wonder your flying past me I have not even tried to oc these things yet







. but with numbers this good with fermi it may be time to rebuild the farm as I could save a ton of power








.


----------



## zodac

Yup... a farm rebuild is in order methinks.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Love them. One's at 875/1750 and the other is at 925/1850 both just destroying WU's. High 14-almost 16k depending on WU.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yup... a farm rebuild is in order methinks.









it may be


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

That's what I'll be doing slowly but surely over the next few months. I really don't want to get rid of my 260's though.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
That's what I'll be doing slowly but surely over the next few months. I really don't want to get rid of my 260's though.










I would be hard pressed to git rid of gtx2xx cards in favor of gtx4xx cards just not a big enough gain imo but your not as worried about the electric bill *shrugs


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I will be in a few months when I have to start paying for electricity. Oh well I'll worry about it then. Maybe I'll keep them and build another i7 rig with some 460's this winter. Or go ahead and get that 2P G34 Asus board with 2 PCI-E slots and put dual 12 cores and 460's in it. That would be pretty nice.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I will be in a few months when I have to start paying for electricity. Oh well I'll worry about it then. Maybe I'll keep them and build another i7 rig with some 460's this winter. Or go ahead and get that 2P G34 Asus board with 2 PCI-E slots and put dual 12 cores and 460's in it. That would be pretty nice.

so Im not the only one eying that board


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I've been eying it for awhile but that's a hefty investment to make. Maybe a C32 board and put hex cores in it, a lot easier on the wallet that way.


----------



## jck

I was thinking about getting a quad G34 mobo, but Windows XP Professional x64 is good for only 2 physical processors. After that, you have to license per processor from Microsoft which would cost an arm and a leg.

I'll probably go with one of the $390 dual processor G34 boards and 2 octocore Opteron 6128s. between the mobo and 2 processors, you're talking less than $1000 for 16 physical cores. And, I heard they can be OCed. So, I might can get 16 cores to 3.xGHz with dual liquid cooling setups and a 1500W EPS12V PSU.

Let's hope the tax refund is big this year!!


----------



## zodac

Or... go get Win 7. It can't be _that_ difficult for you.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Or... go get Win 7. It can't be _that_ difficult for you.

I have 11 CDs already on the shelf of Windows XP Pro x64. I don't think I'm gonna drop $200 for Win 7 Pro x64. For that, I can put 8-12GB on that mobo


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I have 11 CDs already on the shelf of Windows XP Pro x64. I don't think I'm gonna drop $200 for Win 7 Pro x64. For that, I can put 8-12GB on that mobo









No MSDN or Technet?

And $200 seems a bit high. Pretty sure you;ll find a version a lot cheaper than that.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No MSDN or Technet?

And $200 seems a bit high. Pretty sure you;ll find a version a lot cheaper than that.










MSDN is about $2500 alone, from what I remember. I haven't had it in several years.

Technet is for Microsoft tech folks. I don't have a MS cert and never will. Useless. Costly.

I probably could find a cheaper Win 7, but I have 2 better alternatives:

1) About 300 Free Linux distros to choose from

2) 11 Already-paid-for Windows XP Professional x64 CDs

I'd rather put the $$$ into the hardware


----------



## zodac

Yes, but if you want 4 CPUs, but can't because of XP, then maybe it would be worth trying to sell a couple of XP CDs and getting Win7.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes, but if you want 4 CPUs, but can't because of XP, then maybe it would be worth trying to sell a couple of XP CDs and getting Win7.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1) About 300 Free Linux distros to choose from


Done.


----------



## zodac

Linux isn't great for GPU Folding...


----------



## Dilyn

Excuse me, but when was GPU folding part of the equation there


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes, but if you want 4 CPUs, but can't because of XP, then maybe it would be worth trying to sell a couple of XP CDs and getting Win7.










I could never sell those Windows CD. They are Not For Resale.

Now, I would NEVER break the law and sell them.









Besides, I can run Linux and fold 4 CPUs.

Or, I could buy 2 mobos, 4 CPUs, double the RAM, 2x SSDs, etc etc.

But, let's just stick to me doing 1 cheaper super machine.

I can go without eating for 2 days (just did), but I can't live and work without a house and car


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Excuse me, but when was GPU folding part of the equation there










There'll be GPU Folding.

What kind of Folding rig wouldn't have a GPU or 2 Folding away?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
There'll be GPU Folding.

What kind of Folding rig wouldn't have a GPU or 2 Folding away?









Um...

My Phenom II x2

and soon...

My Phenom II x4
My Phenom x4

Besides, I already have (counts on fingers...) 8 GPUs...two of which I have not folded on yet (my 2 8800GTSes)


----------



## zodac

1 nVidia GPU won't hurt the SMP PPD though, so it woudl make sense to have one GPU Folding away at least.

Sell those 8/9 series GPUs and consolidate to a Fermi or two (I know you already have a couple).


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1 nVidia GPU won't hurt the SMP PPD though, so it woudl make sense to have one GPU Folding away at least.

Sell those 8/9 series GPUs and consolidate to a Fermi or two (I know you already have a couple).










You are just trying to irk me now









I love my dual SLi 8800GTSes. They're in my Athlon 64 x2 5600+ that runs 8GB. My old old gaming rig.









I was thinking about putting a GT220 in that rig, and moving the 8800s out into a folding rig. But since you want me not to use them for folding...I'll leave them offline.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


There'll be GPU Folding.

What kind of Folding rig wouldn't have a GPU or 2 Folding away?










Integrated Intel Craphics.


----------



## zodac

Folding > Gaming.

Priorities jck.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Integrated Intel Craphics.


My Phenom II x2 550BE that wouldn't unlock has a mobo with integrating ATi 4200 Graphics. I had the GT240 in it, but it's in Barney the Folding Rig now.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Folding > Gaming.

Priorities jck.










You know...I could change my priorities...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You know...I could change my priorities...










Not sure if srs.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Not sure if srs.









srs? SARS? Sores? Sudden Reality Syndrome? Sounds Real Spicy?


----------



## zodac

Yes.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes.












BTW, my PPD will drop some tomorrow.


----------



## zodac

Enormously?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Enormously?


Um. Depends on what you think enormously is.

Probably...8-10K.

I am dropping Phenom9850, putting a 7900GT in it to sell it later, and then taking the 9800GTX+ and putting it in GAMER rig with its twin.

Phenom 9850 and PhenomIIx2 will be offline and their GPUs will have been transplanted into other machines.

I have to cut power usage some. I only have $240 spare in my bank and I don't know what the light bill will be like with the new rigs online now.


----------



## zodac

Which is why consolidating the rigs would help.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Which is why consolidating the rigs would help.










you just don't let up do you


----------



## zodac

Not while there are still teams to overtake, and diseases to be cured!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Which is why consolidating the rigs would help.










Liquidating would help more









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


you just don't let up do you










No...and, Z never will on me.

It's cause Z is all







over me


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Liquidating would help more









No...and, Z never will on me.

It's cause Z is all







over me


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Ladies and gentlemen, I'd like for you to look at this list with particular emphasis on numbers 16 and 17.


----------



## jck

Ah jeez...someone else bragging about having more PPD than me









I think I'll go back to folding on my Pentium Celeron M 2.2GHz single core laptop...









lol

Just kidding...wtg AWG


----------



## zodac

What do I do? Congratulate Avg... or console jarble... I think I'll run around in circles instead.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Thanks jck.









Way to cop out there Z.









My luck he'll make up that 216 pt deficit on the next update and make me look foolish.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Thanks jck.









Way to cop out there Z.









Well we're both folders...and dislocated Okies...whose side you think I'd be on?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Dislocated sounds painful, maybe mislocated like a set of keys. I checked, it _is_ a word on dictionary.com and that's good enough for me.


----------



## jck

Yeah well, AWG...being in Florida is painful.


----------



## zodac

_*cough*_

I'd like to take a moment to invite some of you guys to the BOINC event this weekend. Pretty similar to the Foldathon; starts 12pm on the 19th, and finishes on the 21st. If any of you wanted to try out BOINC, this would be a good foray into that side of OCN DCing.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_*cough*_

I'd like to take a moment to invite some of you guys to the BOINC event this weekend. Pretty similar to the Foldathon; starts 12pm on the 19th, and finishes on the 21st. If any of you wanted to try out BOINC, this would be a good foray into that side of OCN DCing.









nasty cough there. get some nyquil







lol


----------



## louze001

Ill be there! Got an [email protected] client fired up!


----------



## zodac

Yeah... trying to get DNETC up... doesn't use 100% of the GPU, so I fired up GPU3. Still getting 3k PPD, and DNETC doesn't seem to be affected.


----------



## zodac

Right... looking for an i7 Folder and an X6 Folder to make a new Team... anybody interested, or know anyone interested?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Ladies and gentlemen, I'd like for you to look at this list with particular emphasis on numbers 16 and 17.


----------



## zodac

JARBLE! _You_ have an i7!

Interested in joining a team?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's ok I'll be down on folding for a while in November (cross country move) so you'll have a good opportunity for revenge.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*

















































Sorry, jarble. But, AWG and me are from the same state.

And, we're both about 1500 miles from home.

He just has more free PPD money than me









(No, Z...credit card limits are *not* money







)


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


It's ok I'll be down on folding for a while in November (cross country move) so you'll have a good opportunity for revenge.










You heading back home? Or moving bases?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


(No, Z...credit card limits are *not* money







)


Damn...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Damn...


If they were, I'd be rich.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You heading back home? Or moving bases?


Back home to weak beer and cheap living. That beautiful place where crimson and cream should be burned and orange and black should be on the state flag.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


It's ok I'll be down on folding for a while in November (cross country move) so you'll have a good opportunity for revenge.










its all in good fun









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


JARBLE! _You_ have an i7!

Interested in joining a team?


ummm I don't fold the i7 100% 24/7 so I am not sure if you would want me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Sorry, jarble. But, AWG and me are from the same state.

And, we're both about 1500 miles from home.

He just has more free PPD money than me









*(No, Z...credit card limits are not money







)*


odd I could have sworn ......


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Back home to weak beer and cheap living. That beautiful place where crimson and cream should be burned and orange and black should be on the state flag.










I don't know that I would burn that. The important female currently in my life might frown on that, since that's her alma mater. And yes, I'm whipped.









I got an idea...we should get some Nebraska flags! THAT is the real enemy.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

It's fun but you and SgtHop are the only ones close that I have to motivate me right now. Get MOAR PPD!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I don't know that I would burn that. The important female currently in my life might frown on that, since that's her alma mater. And yes, I'm whipped.









I got an idea...we should get some Nebraska flags! THAT is the real enemy.










Ahh yes...that traitor team from the Big 12 North. May they rot in the Big 10. Good call.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


odd I could have sworn ......










If it was money...I'd pay the house off and sell it and leave this state and head back home and have a cold beer waiting for AWG.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


ummm I don't fold the i7 100% 24/7 so I am not sure if you would want me


Ok... in a typical week, how many hours do you think you'll Fold?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


It's fun but you and SgtHop are the only ones close that I have to motivate me right now. Get MOAR PPD!










Speaking of SgtHop, doesn't he have an X6? I could use a Folder like him.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


It's fun but you and SgtHop are the only ones close that I have to motivate me right now. Get MOAR PPD!









Ahh yes...that traitor team from the Big 12 North. May they rot in the Big 10. Good call.


Exactly...May Tom Osborne U get beat by Fraudriguez and his team from Ann Arbor.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

And may Kendall Hunter have that all important trophy at season's end. I can tip one back for that. Just need to order my no. 24 jersey soon.


----------



## jck

Sorry Z...I can't fold for any other teams or things.

I can't afford to run more computers lol

(that was my attempt to be more folding-oriented there)


----------



## jck

Yeah, AWG. I know what ya mean. And to be honest, they took that guy's Heisman away...they need to go back to Mike Rozier from Nebraska too back in the 1980s who was shown to not have earned his grades which would have made him academically in eligible.

I wonder if people in Nebraska know how to fold....
















(that was my attempt at Friendly Trash Talk...)


----------



## jck

Double post due to either slow internet or a system hiccup


----------



## zodac

What happened to your attempt *not* to triple post?

Burn.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Zodac/mmx down today =x

cranking that PE PE DE


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Probably clothes, they're much more adept at picking corn and being the number 1 losers in the Big 12.


----------



## zodac

mmx isn't down... and I'm just a bit crippled at the moment...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok... in a typical week, how many hours do you think you'll Fold?

Speaking of SgtHop, doesn't he have an X6? I could use a Folder like him.










189 poor wording on my part I fold 24/7 just not 100% I scale back to 4 threads when I game (at most an hr a day though ffxiv in releasing soon)


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What happened to your attempt *not* to triple post?

Burn.










You have me confused with someone else.

Not burned


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You have me confused with someone else.

Not burned










trip post is always burn


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











mmx isn't down... and I'm just a bit crippled at the moment...


soon 4 hours =x LOL

plus bigadv dropping in a few hours

or who ever ifx is,i believe that is mmx


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


189 poor wording on my part I fold 24/7 just not 100% I scale back to 4 threads when I game (at most an hr a day though ffxiv in releasing soon)


How do you Fold 189hrs in a 168-hour week? No wonder you're in 17th!









But you know, no-one will kill you for an hour a day... if you're doing at least 2 -bigadv WUs a week, there's a space for you in a team if you want.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


189 poor wording on my part I fold 24/7 just not 100% I scale back to 4 threads when I game (at most an hr a day though ffxiv in releasing soon)


So how good is it? Being one armed I haven't had a chance to play it yet. Worth getting in advance?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Probably clothes, they're much more adept at picking corn and being the number 1 losers in the Big 12.

















Yeah.

Hey wait. My dad's father is from Nebraska. And, mom is from Texas!









Well, at least my parents were smart enough to get out.

Okie Folders! We like GRITS!!


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right... looking for an i7 Folder and an X6 Folder to make a new Team... anybody interested, or know anyone interested?


I still don't quite understand how this works....Do I still stay in OCN team? My current goal is climbing the OCN team rank as fast as possible







, I'm even cutting my gaming time for this !!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yes and if you only fold on one SMP client you wouldn't even have to qualify another passkey. It's a good setup actually.


----------



## zodac

Yes, you still Fold for OCN. I use the passkey on your SMP client to find out how mnay points you're getting from your i7. Then, add up the points of all members in all teams.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


trip post is always burn










It was a double.

Double = 2
Triple = 3

And, I never told Z I was gonna not triple post. Z is leading you astray.

Trust an Okie. We might drink your beer, but we won't steal your horse.


----------



## zodac

Yeah... my biggest fault that. Stealing people's horses.

Okies be crazy.


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Yeah.

Hey wait. My dad's father is from Nebraska. And, mom is from Texas!









Well, at least my parents were smart enough to get out.

Okie Folders! We like GRITS!!










You know, there are only two kinds of people in the world, Texan and those who got/trying to get to Texas as soon as possible !!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Unless we're really drunk which is impossible to do on OK beer. I'll be making many state border crossings and stepping up my homebrewing when I get back.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


How do you Fold 189hrs in a 168-hour week? No wonder you're in 17th!









But you know, no-one will kill you for an hour a day... if you're doing at least 2 -bigadv WUs a week, there's a space for you in a team if you want.










I am just that good (I blame 12hr shift) I don't run big av as I do use the pc from time to time (even light browsing causes a huge ppd drop on my big av)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


So how good is it? Being one armed I haven't had a chance to play it yet. Worth getting in advance?


it get better daily I have already ordered the collector's edition







. it has some flaws but nothing crippling imo


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... my biggest fault that. Stealing people's horses.

Okies be crazy.










That's why the Irish people love me


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Decisions decisions then. I had the Aion CE and quit after a couple of weeks. never got immersed I guess.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Unless we're really drunk which is impossible to do on OK beer. I'll be making many state border crossings and stepping up my homebrewing when I get back.


Exactly.

That's what my buddy Mike's grandad was good for...that old copper still he had back in the spare barn.

98% grain alcohol. 1 sip = weeeeeeeeee


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Sorry Z...I can't fold for any other teams or things.

I can't afford to run more computers lol

(that was my attempt to be more folding-oriented there)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Yeah, AWG. I know what ya mean. And to be honest, they took that guy's Heisman away...they need to go back to Mike Rozier from Nebraska too back in the 1980s who was shown to not have earned his grades which would have made him academically in eligible.

I wonder if people in Nebraska know how to fold....
















(that was my attempt at Friendly Trash Talk...)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Double post due to either slow internet or a system hiccup



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


It was a double.

Double = 2
Triple = 3

And, I never told Z I was gonna not triple post. Z is leading you astray.

Trust an Okie. We might drink your beer, but we won't steal your horse.










I count 3 but it is late


----------



## zodac

Hmm, that's a problem, since without at least one -bigadv Folder, the team will be at a disadvantage from the off...









dantoyang, are _you_ Folding -bigadv WUs?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I know a few of those guys, but I don't want to go blind.







I'll stick to brewing beer, which is _finally_ legal there. Took long enough.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I count 3 but it is late


Last I remember, a double post was posting 2 of the same thing.

Maybe I should go to bed.


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hmm, that's a problem, since without at least one -bigadv Folder, the team will be at a disadvantage from the off...









dantoyang, are _you_ Folding -bigadv WUs?


Yes, -smp -bigadv, it's running 24/7 but it does drop in like half when I game, like 3 hours max/per day...average 1 hour...(side note am about to complete my second bigadv in 7 hours !)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Last I remember, a double post was posting 2 of the same thing.

Maybe I should go to bed.










we are both probably wrong and should get to sleep


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Last I remember, a double post was posting 2 of the same thing.

Maybe I should go to bed.










Double post is posting twice, with no-one posting in between, within 24hrs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dantoyang*


Yes, -smp -bigadv, it's running 24/7 but it does drop in like half when I game, like 3 hours max/per day...average 1 hour...(side note am about to complete my second bigadv in 7 hours !)


Ok then, you're the i7 Folder... I need to find an X6 Folder before I can start this team up though.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


we are both wrong and should get to sleep










That's what I'm gonna do.

Nite folks.


----------



## zodac

Night.


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Double post is posting twice, with no-one posting in between, within 24hrs.

Ok then, you're the i7 Folder... I need to find an X6 Folder before I can start this team up though.










I do still qualify for the new folder's league, do I (Sep 7 first WU)?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


That's what I'm gonna do.

Nite folks.


night


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dantoyang*


I do still qualify for the new folder's league, do I (Sep 7 first WU)?


Yeah, seperate competitions.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Night.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


night










Ninja'd.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Double post is posting twice, with no-one posting in between, within 24hrs.


Hm. Oh well. Tough cookies. I never said I wouldn't. Nuff said.









Slan


----------



## dantoyang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, seperate competitions.









Ninja'd.










Maybe then I should try bumping it to 4.2







!! Now that's even more at stack ! *Went off doing the math how long it would take for the 200 Mhz to make up for the points lost during stability testing*


----------



## SadistBlinx

Just did my first Million points /cheer.


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

grats mate

.................. that means i have too me thinks

edit : coooool i have!

\\/ i have a thing too


----------



## mmx+

Last bigadv finished, but without bonuses









So only ~10k next update









But another one supposed to finish for almost 70k points come Sunday PM or Monday AM









EDIT: Grats on your mil BigDaddy!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Lol now i want to get a folding millionaire postbit along with the normal [email protected] postbit >.> where too get one?


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Lol now i want to get a folding millionaire postbit along with the normal [email protected] postbit >.> where too get one?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...here-read.html

Prob have to contact Zodac or MMX for the Millionaire sig-bit.


----------



## SadistBlinx

I already on the list on that post lol i don't think anyones updated it in a while.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
I already on the list on that post lol i don't think anyones updated it in a while.

took about 8 days for me I think. Also, there have been a few postbit issues with them not being displayed, but they're working on a fix.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...it-issues.html


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
EDIT: Grats on your mil BigDaddy!

cheers matey, o and i'm top of you threat list


----------



## Magus2727

Should be getting my 9800GT today....!!!!

Now to make sure I have my bases covered... I will want remove my current GPU2 program. Install a new one, copy the folder, add the flags and fold.

I dont need a dummy plug any more? (on a Windows XP 32-bit Home, OS) It will be going in a system with a 9600 GSO as the primary right now, Want to transistion that to a fold only card (no monitor attachment) and put the 9800GT as the Primary card attached to the monitor. With new GPU client (GPU3 needed or is this also the case on GPU2 now) no dummy plug will be needed for teh 9600 GSO right? and the flags I need

-Verbosity 9 -local -gpu 0 (or 1 for the other card) -advmethods

and make sure both programs have different ID's (2 & 3)

Thanks, Got a Art show to go to when I get home so I want to make sure I have every thing all planed out so I can get this swaped out with in a few min of getting home and up and running before leaving.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigDaddyK_UK* 
cheers matey, o and i'm top of you threat list









Don't remind me









I didn't even get base points for the last bigadv WU





































Can't wait until the next one


----------



## jck

Took my 2nd step toward an i7 rig

MSI 1156 mobo = $114.99 - $30 MIR - $11.50 10% NE promo discount = $73.49
Tuniq 1000W EPS12V PSU = $109.99 - $50 MIR = $59.99

Cost for mobo and PSU = $133.48

Not bad I think. will go nicely with the XMS3 DDR3 and Kingston SSD I have at the house.

Now, I just gotta get an i7 8x0 LGA1156 CPU and a H50 cooler.


----------



## dantoyang

Just finished another bigadv and it bumped my 24hr average into top 50 !! Love these big WU's..sad face gotten a normal SMP after....><


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

waiting for my bigadv to drop in the next update


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Just took over the number 15 spot.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Just took over the number 15 spot.









Cool


----------



## mmx+

Looks like I did the shortcuts for some of the rigs @ work incorrectly, so 2 of them weren't folding. All back up though now


----------



## KOBALT

Just broke the 1K barrier recently. Not bad for like 3 weeks of Folding. it's a process...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KOBALT* 
Just broke the 1K barrier recently. Not bad for like 3 weeks of Folding. it's a process...


























Applied for your postbit yet?


----------



## zodac

Nicely done team; ~50 new active Folders in the last week.


----------



## mmx+

Great!


----------



## Magus2727

Got my 9800GT up and running Thus far 4KPPD on a 353.. this card has some Cap hum on it also....

Tomorrow morning will be trying to get the 9600 GSO running also....

That would put the "old" computer that i put back together with a PSU and GPU upgrade of 300 making 6-7KPPD thats what my whole Sig rig 2K build makes....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

#15 and 63kppd








The priority changed from high to low on smp. Not sure why but it dropped 5kppd on the bigadv. Changed it back to high. Lets see if it'll increase a bit now.


----------



## LiLChris

Nice grats, your about to pass me.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Nice grats, your about to pass me.









You are still 1.7 weeks away though








Vibe21 is the next on the list, he took me over some time ago, and finally I am close again


----------



## LiLChris

Its way less than 1.7 weeks, I only have 8k ppd right now.
By the time EOC updates my average PPD you probably passed me.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

We'll see. The i7 is doing a 2686 right now, so that'll be 70k in 2.5 days. You are still 295k away so with my current ppd that would at least take me 5 days. But who knows what'll happen, maybe you'll find a 980x on your desk tomorrow, install it and beat the ... out of me with the cpu alone


----------



## LiLChris

If I find it tomorrow I can promise you I am going to sell it. Lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
If I find it tomorrow I can promise you I am going to sell it. Lol

Lol, I wouldnt








I would just sell my 920 and the h50 and get it watercooled


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 

















#15 and 63kppd








The priority changed from high to low on smp. Not sure why but it dropped 5kppd on the bigadv. Changed it back to high. Lets see if it'll increase a bit now.

Very impressive!


----------



## zodac

As I mentioned in the Lounge, my PPD will be pretty low this week for various reasons.









I'll back properly once the Foldathon hits later this week though, and should be able to maintain my mediocre, yet consistent, 5k from then on.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Beat my single day production numbers by 59 points.


----------



## zodac

Gratz.


----------



## Baldy

Got a new GPU!

Thinking that a GTX 260 SP216 should give me an extra 2K PPD as compared to my current GTS 250.


----------



## Freakn

Decided to change things around with my setups a bit.

My Folding/Media Server rig is stuggling to re-code full 1080p over the network via PS3 Media Server to my PS3 so I've decided to move my 1090T over to that rig

Folding =








Gaming =









But i'm curious as to wheather DDR2 is any real downgrade when folding compared to DDR3, cause I'd like to leave my DDR3 MB for my sig rig


----------



## ULAWE

Friendly trash talking hmm... I hope you get cancer so I can cure you with my PC


----------



## SadistBlinx

Sooo after confirming that the 8800gtx i have is 100% functional im still unable to get it to work in with my 5870 card, nvidia drivers /suicide gpu-z errors and ntune dies as well.
I'm loving nvidia drivers as much as my ATI ones right now.


----------



## zodac

Only for -bigadv Folding will triple channel make a difference. You should be fine.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Night folders. I hope to overtake more of you while i sleep hehehe


----------



## Baldy

Managed to get my GTX 260 to 1512MHz on the shader clock. (Anything higher would result in the driver crashing while folding)

With my CPU, I'm getting roughly 16K PPD altogether.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Night folders. I hope to overtake more of you while i sleep hehehe

thy shall never catch me! i am the great bungholio









no im kidding but seriously, im rank 944, good luck









i also broke 300k points last night









god im just sitting waiting for my 2 8800GTS's in the mail o.o

and when i get them look out...ill be at like 20k ppd o.o


----------



## jellis142

I don't know how well I can keep up with all the i7's here, especially at all stock specs, but we'll see








I haven't turned off my rig in 7 months, don't intend on giving up now!!!!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Sooo after confirming that the 8800gtx i have is 100% functional im still unable to get it to work in with my 5870 card, nvidia drivers /suicide gpu-z errors and ntune dies as well.
I'm loving nvidia drivers as much as my ATI ones right now.

you cant fold both cards, fold the 8800, the ati card takes up a core, the nvidia card usues like 5% of a core lol


----------



## Freakn

If he can't fold both why would there be a thread showing how to set it up?


----------



## SadistBlinx

>.> now i'm in bed posting! omg addicted much..
I can't get the 8800 to work fullstop, not even stable to attempt folding client on it.
I'm not sure if its to do with my eyefinity setup or not, I've even tryed plugging in a monitor to the gpu as well and it like joins into my ati group  Gratz i broke it? (yes nvidia card outputs the the 3rd screen of my ati eyefinity if i plug the screen into it)


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jellis142* 
I don't know how well I can keep up with all the i7's here...

I hear ya, takes me 2 CPUs and 2 GPUs to just stay in thier league with just their proc folding... hmmm, what other old components can I sell to pay for next months electricity bill









Curse you i7 folders!

_(but hey, thanks for folding for OCN)_


----------



## Freakn

Have you made a dummy plug for when no screens are plugged into it?

All folding cards need either a dummy plug or screen plugged into it


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Have you made a dummy plug for when no screens are plugged into it?

All folding cards need either a dummy plug or screen plugged into it

I have an external display on the 8800 the issue is that drivers crash when the card is in there (gpuz errors as well) when the 5870 is taken out no issues.
I think its a windows issue, I'm not about to reformat as i have too many files without an external to backup onto (zmg nooo data redundancy)


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Have you made a dummy plug for when no screens are plugged into it?

All folding cards need either a dummy plug or screen plugged into it

Not true any more... I have a 9600 GSO chugging away with nothing plugged in...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

3 times now in the past week, I have had a 921pt SMP unit fail in the upper 90% on my Q6600.
It tells me unstable machine, and yet everything is at stock. Those things take a day and a half to fold, and I keep losing them all









I am done with folding on that CPU for now.


----------



## zodac

921... P6050-6077?

You check to see if you were getting the same one back? (I'm sure you would have, but asking just in case.)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Night folders. I hope to overtake more of you while i sleep hehehe

speaking of which, why dont you have a post bit? your over 1 million points, only 300k and 2.5 weeks away from me and you dont have one!


----------



## zodac

Problem with postbits... BFRD has yet to come online and fix them.


----------



## solidsteel144

I would be pretty sad if I lost my post bit.
It might disappear if I don't get folding soon.
Darn motherboard can't push my 1090T far enough to do bigadv.
Yes, I'm pretty sad/pissed about that.


----------



## zodac

Also, Fahmon has got a new beta wtih bonus calculations. If anyone is interested, you can try it here:
http://trac.fahmon.net/changeset/537...%2F&format=zip

I'll be waiting until a full release is out though (and even then, only for guides; I think most of us will be sticking with HFM at this stage).


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Also, Fahmon has got a new beta wtih bonus calculations. If anyone is interested, you can try it here:
http://trac.fahmon.net/changeset/537...%2F&format=zip

I'll be waiting until a full release is out though (and even then, only for guides; I think most of us will be sticking with HFM at this stage).

Fahmon is pretty much forgotten in my book.
HFM does a great job.


----------



## zodac

Exactly. And harlam's next update should be epic. I think I posted a thread on the pics he released at OCF a week or two ago.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Exactly. And harlam's next update should be epic. I think I posted a thread on the pics he released at OCF a week or two ago.









linky?


----------



## zodac

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...fm-update.html

And another update down the page in that thread too.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...fm-update.html

And another update down the page in that thread too.









thank you for directing your daily helpful post at me


----------



## zodac

No prob.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey ninja, you didnt do much bad things to me today... As far as I can say you only ninja-d me once


----------



## zodac

So far...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Oh ye, thats right.. Still 2 hours to go.. I guess I'll find some "less dangerous" places on ocn to post


----------



## zodac

2hrs? The day doesn't end until I go to sleep... and that's ~3am GMT... another 6hrs to ninja.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ye for you, but I'll close my eyes in 2 hours








Thats 0:00 gmt+1, the zone I live in


----------



## Freakn

By the time I get home from work tonight my folding rig will of been out of action for 24hrs. I need to leak test my loop cooling my 1090T now thats going back to 24/7 production.

Should be back to around 20k points/day, though a few people will of over taken me by then but its all part of the game


----------



## markt

I've been barely online lately, we are having a new rugrat on the 23rd of this month. So I've been spring cleaning and rearranging furniture in preparation. The rigs with exception of 3 have been folding away though...


----------



## Freakn

Well I've just got my folding 24/7 folding back back online after a few little hicups







Somebody forgot to do the bios upgrade on their GA-MA785G-UD3H board BEFORE installing the 1090T









So after swapping chips out a couple of times everythings running again but the 1090T is only at stock speeds for a while until I get a feel for how it folds under the cheap WC loop I got


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Well I've just got my folding 24/7 folding back back online after a few little hicups







Somebody forgot to do the bios upgrade on their GA-MA785G-UD3H board BEFORE installing the 1090T









So after swapping chips out a couple of times everythings running again but the 1090T is only at stock speeds for a while until I get a feel for how it folds under the cheap WC loop I got

KILL IT WITH VCORE!!
i mean..
no top comment is what i rly meant.


----------



## Freakn

It'll get clocked back over 4 but I've got to get some cooling on the Mosfets.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I've been barely online lately, we are having a new rugrat on the 23rd of this month. So I've been spring cleaning and rearranging furniture in preparation. The rigs with exception of 3 have been folding away though...

Congrats man!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I've been barely online lately, we are having a new rugrat on the 23rd of this month. So I've been spring cleaning and rearranging furniture in preparation. The rigs with exception of 3 have been folding away though...

Congratulations on the soon to be new addition to the family.









Make sure you overclock the new rugrat to get the most out of him/her


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Congratulations on the soon to be new addition to the family.









Make sure you overclock the new rugrat to get the most out of him/her









Of course...


----------



## Magus2727

Markt will be doing a lot more folding.... Fold that diaper over that baby! Congrats!!!


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Markt will be doing a lot more folding.... Fold that diaper over that baby! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lol @ ^









I'm almost top 150, 3 guys to go








And back to #15 producer


----------



## LiLChris

Told you it would be way less than 2 weeks, its less than 2 days before you pass me.









Still working on other stuff then I promise to give you competition again.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Told you it would be way less than 2 weeks, its less than 2 days before you pass me.









Still working on other stuff then I promise to give you competition again.

Ye, I had a good unit








Working on an other 2686 right now









I can not wait for the competition though, we should set a deadline or something to reach a milestone. At this point I wont add anymore hardware, so if you could get close to 60kppd it would be awesome









This is also my best month ever







(and still not done, still a week to go







)
Month - Points -- Wu's
09.10 - 899,214 - 789
08.10 - 647,116 - 417
07.10 - 512,632 - 539
06.10 - 564,367 - 604
05.10 - 327,396 - 546


----------



## LiLChris

60k ppd...umm not even if I was going back 100% I can't get that unless I win hardware. Lol

I was topping out at 50k PPD, so you can send me that gts 250 and then we both will be at a even 55k


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
60k ppd...umm not even if I was going back 100% I can't get that unless I win hardware. Lol

I was topping out at 50k PPD, so you can send me that gts 250 and then we both will be at a even 55k









If you would live next door I would lend it to you so we could have a good fight








You are pretty far away though, and this card is voltmodded so I wont give it away that easy









However, I could change the name and key for a week or 2...


----------



## LiLChris

Netherlands? Thats like my backyard, give me a few and ill be there.
Just make sure you leave your door open so I can grab it.










I need to hire my own personal folder like our editors have.








Problem is I cant pay in cash, i can't cook or clean either so not sure how to pay for the service...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Netherlands? Thats like my backyard, give me a few and ill be there.
Just make sure you leave your door open so I can grab it.









I need to hire my own personal folder like our editors have.








Problem is I cant pay in cash, i can't cook or clean either so not sure how to pay for the service...

My door is always open








You dont have to hire him, he likes a good competition








All I ask is: nothing


----------



## zodac

Stats-obssessed Folders will have noticed that our points are lower today that the last few days... not sure why, since the missing points at 3pm seem to have been recreditted.

However, *all* teams have seen this dip today, so it's possible some points are still missing.


----------



## LiLChris

Hope it gets resolved.


----------



## zodac

I think it's just 1 update, or part thereof, that is missing.


----------



## LiLChris

As long as this issue doesn't pop up during the Foldathon...


----------



## zodac

It better not... don't think we've had a 'bad' Foldathon yet...


----------



## jck

I had a 13k+ update, but the one previous was 0. I think something didn't work.


----------



## zodac

No stats at 3pm EOC update. For anyone.


----------



## Freakn

Looks like my question has been answered before I even need to asked.

Good work


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*Stats-obssessed Folders* will have noticed that our points are lower today that the last few days... not sure why, since the missing points at 3pm seem to have been recreditted.

However, *all* teams have seen this dip today, so it's possible some points are still missing.











I didnt notice it, so I'm not stats-obsessed









[edit](hehe, I guess I am ^







)









I broke the 100k/day


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 









I didnt notice it, so I'm not stats-obsessed









[edit](hehe, I guess I am ^







)

I'm not stats obsessed. I just watch EOC to see if my PCs need checking when I get home. That 3pm 0 update made me worry. Everything was fine when I got home









Quote:










I broke the 100k/day
















excellent!!







HUP HOLLAND HUP!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I'm not stats obsessed. I just watch EOC to see if my PCs need checking when I get home. That 3pm 0 update made me worry. Everything was fine when I got home
















excellent!!







HUP HOLLAND HUP!!!























Ye, I had to check the rigs too with that update. EOC showed ~4k points for that update somewhere else though


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Finally have my new folding rig up and running.








Still have a bit of overclocking to do but all my rigs are on line and chugging away.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Oh very nice. Got some good numbers there.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Oh very nice. Got some good numbers there.

Not sure if it will be enough to keep you from passing me


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Oh most definitely. The only thing I have left that isn't folding is an old dual core Athlon and a GTS 250. The 250 I should get online this week but after that, I gotta stop buying hardware.


----------



## spice003

hey do you guys mind not folding so much







, i've been folding since yesterday and my rank didnt change yet.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


hey do you guys mind not folding so much







, i've been folding since yesterday and my rank didnt change yet.


I mind a little bit. Just run big adv. youll rank up fast that way


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey guys, any idea if therse an agp card that can fold? (And not too expensive...) 
I've got a lot of parts for free, motherboard only has agp though, and with a pent4 its not the best cpu folding rig either...xD
I only need a cpu cooler and a gpu, would be sweet if it could do ~5-7k points on that little thing.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Oh most definitely. The only thing I have left that isn't folding is an old dual core Athlon and a GTS 250. The 250 I should get online this week but after that, *I gotta stop buying hardware*.










You and me both.









I'll be selling some soon...and, I'll have a special active folder price.


----------



## markt

A little reverse trash talking; I had to cut off another 15-20k ppd rig just till about the 10th of next month. I have a goal of 220 kwh's per day that I need to keep my bill in check. At full power I use 320-330 kwh's daily, that puts me with a $750+ power bill. 220 kwh makes it only around 475-$500(= OK). During the cooler months as my ac is used less and less I can turn on my machines accordingly. Now if some money falls in my lap, all that changes...


----------



## jck

I know how ya feel, markt. Mine was only $290 last month, but I'm not sure how much of that was on the new rig with 2x465s.

If mine goes over $400, I'll have to cut back too.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I really dont know what my power bill looks like. I calculated everything and it should be around 100 euro's a month, so thats what I'm paying my parents. The difference would be less than I used before, without folding.

And I'm only 1 team member away from top 150


----------



## Freakn

Is there an award for the fasted first million points?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Is there an award for the fasted first million points?


Yea but you missed out for spelling fastest wrong, you can try again for the fastest 10 million points.


----------



## Freakn

Does it matter that I was only awake for 10 minutes when I posted that









And it wasn't for me ShtSh00ttr


----------



## zodac

Wasn't there like a 9 day million for OCN?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

If you fasted until you hit 1 million points someone should buy you dinner.


----------



## jck

Someone should buy me dinner...

I already gotta buy someone some Coke.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Does it matter that I was only awake for 10 minutes when I posted that









And it wasn't for me ShtSh00ttr

LOLZ I am at 777K Points but I wasnt folding full bore the first three days







I still only have 1 GTX480 folding of the 3 waiting for EK blocks . Since 9/17 to today was about 750K of it.

Should hit > 1 million on Friday ...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr* 
LOLZ I am at 777K Points but I wasnt folding full bore the first three days







I still only have 1 GTX480 folding of the 3 waiting for EK blocks . Since 9/17 to today was about 750K of it.

Should hit > 1 million on Friday ...

You are the only one in my threat list, you've got 50kppd more than I get, so 100kppd total







(on eoc)

And I'm top 150 now


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr* 
LOLZ I am at 777K Points but I wasnt folding full bore the first three days







I still only have 1 GTX480 folding of the 3 waiting for EK blocks . Since 9/17 to today was about 750K of it.

Should hit > 1 million on Friday ...

I'd say you'll still earn the title of the "Fastest 1st million points"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
You are the only one in my threat list, you've got 50kppd more than I get, so 100kppd total







(on eoc)

And I'm top 150 now









I'd say he's on everyones now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
I'd say he's on everyones now

Almost, there are a few guys with more than 100kppd









And my gtx275 is folding at 2d clocks, I guess the shader clock was a bit too high







The strange thing is that it has been running at 1700 for 2 weeks, I downclocked him to 1675 and this is the second time that it goes to 2d...
So 3kppd drop till I get home.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Got my first 100k point day yesterday.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Got my first 100k point day yesterday.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Did anyone else notice Zodac got a new sigrig?
now i have to work extra hard to try and catch up.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Did anyone else notice Zodac got a new sigrig?
now i have to work extra hard to try and catch up.


didnt he post his trusty ole' Pentium D finally died?


----------



## Magus2727

Dont know if its a new rig, but looks like she got the new CPU she was looking for. She was looking for a Q6700 about 2-3 weeks back and they all were quite a bit more then the 6600....

Edit: still looks like no SMP folding through... PPD has not changed... unless she is using the "Other" zodac name reporting to another team!!!!! with just under 2K PPD average...


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Dont know if its a new rig, but looks like she got the new CPU she was looking for. She was looking for a Q6700 about 2-3 weeks back and they all were quite a bit more then the 6600....

If that's the case overclock and KILL IT WITH VCORE!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Night folding crew. Dang pc is heating up my room in spring now lol! i need to bring in a desk fan hah.
Hope i overtake someone while i'm asleep again. hehe.

Btw where should i post in regards to a new graphic card, cpu section, nvidia or ati section, i'm trying to find what wont be bottle necked by my p4 cpu.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
If that's the case overclock and KILL IT WITH VCORE!

The MB it is in will not allow for OC ( Dell... ) so the other reason to get the 6600 over the Pent D.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

YAY no more pent D!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


YAY no more pent D!!!!


Don't be so mean.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Don't be so mean.



















Yay, an other q6600


----------



## zodac

_Another._


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

An otter.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_Another. _










Well the Q6600 didn't help with your ego I see









Guinness!!!







ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


An otter.


















A lemur.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












zodac









*EDIT: 1500TH PAGE!!!*


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A lemur.



















A sloth (aka Pent D)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
A sloth (aka Pent D)


----------



## jck

No.1: The Larch....










The Larch.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









Jackrabbit (aka Q6600)


----------



## jck

Cougar...










grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hehe


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Mah sig rig lmao ....


----------



## jck

Impressive...but...I'd rather have the cougar...


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Impressive...but...I'd rather have the cougar...










Agreed lmaoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*


Agreed lmaoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Jennifer Aniston qualifies as a cougar? I'd still do things that arent appropriate for this forum with her....

And then she could buy me a wooly mammoth rig like yours, and a U2-UFO case for it too

@Z: how big was the PPD increase from the D to the C2Q?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Jennifer Aniston qualifies as a cougar? I'd still do things that arent appropriate for this forum with her....

And then she could buy me a wooly mammoth rig like yours, and a U2-UFO case for it too


Jennifer Aniston is over 40, divorced, and dates younger men.

That's usually what a cougar is.

And, Jennifer Aniston wouldn't have to buy me squat. Just let me...

...oh yeah, we can't talk about those things here


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Jennifer Aniston is over 40, divorced, and dates younger men.

That's usually what a cougar is.

And, Jennifer Aniston wouldn't have to buy me squat. Just let me...

...oh yeah, we can't talk about those things here










true true, cougar or not though she is still smokin' hot

and she wouldnt have to buy me anything, its more that she could....


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


true true, cougar or not though she is still smokin' hot

and she wouldnt have to buy me anything, its more that she could....



She would most definitely have to buy me:

1) A Team of surgeons to surgically remove the permanent grin on my face.
2) A Team of Lawyers for when my wife found out.
3) A Team of psychotherapists for my kids to deal with mommy strangling daddy issues.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*


She would most definitely have to buy me:

1) A Team of surgeons to surgically remove the permanent grin on my face.
2) A Team of Lawyers for when my wife found out.
3) A Team of psychotherapists for my kids to deal with mommy strangling daddy issues.
*4) A Team of ex-military (preferably dishonorably discharged) mercenaries to protect from Gerard Butler when he finds out*


fixed


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


fixed


Rather take my chances with Butler then my wife. My odds are better with him lol.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*


She would most definitely have to buy me:

1) A Team of surgeons to surgically remove the permanent grin on my face.
2) A Team of Lawyers for when my wife found out.
3) A Team of psychotherapists for my kids to deal with mommy strangling daddy issues.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


fixed


1) Surgeons couldn't remove mine.
2) I have no wife
3) I have no kids
4) I don't need anyone to protect me from her b/f, unless it was like Chuck Zito or Tito Ortiz. 
5) If I was gonna be with her, I wouldn't wanna be fixed. Me and her could make some really good lookin kids!









Besides that...she and I are the same age. What a couple we'd make


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*


Rather take my chances with Butler then my wife. My odds are better with him lol.


I donno which id be more scared of. Leonidas/Kable/the Law Abiding citizen or my fiance? Physical pain or emotional (possibly both)?

Screw it, I'll grab Kristen Stewart so I dont have to make such decisions....

Robert Pattinson is too much of a sap to scare me.....


----------



## kiwwanna

So for over a week I've only been folding 1 SMP client... which is still enough to maintain top 20 @ #13. Still can't wait for my MB to get back here from its step up.
I'm so tempted still to get another 980x, if only money was a bit better







2 of them going would be insane.


----------



## louze001

GTX460 #4 online! No one will take my foldathon crown!


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
GTX460 #4 online! No one will take my foldathon crown!









So what other clients do you have running?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
GTX460 #4 online! No one will take my foldathon crown!









Some days I hate you.







Actually you inspire me and are a detriment to my wallet.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
GTX460 #4 online! No one will take my foldathon crown!































heee heeeeee heeeeeeeeeeeeee























Check over your shoulder now and then just to be sure


----------



## hometoast

zodac.. hey! looky! look who's in red on your user page again.

Just mentioning it since you pointed out the reverse to me


----------



## Onions

woot woot im moving up rapidly in teh ranks XD yay for sig rig warming my the outside XD oooo maybe in the winter ill move to the garage from the basement and clock some more














to bad my loop sucks with its flow...... stupid koolance block


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
zodac.. hey! looky! look who's in red on your user page again.

Just mentioning it since you pointed out the reverse to me









I only mentioned it once I passed you.









And hey, I'm getting 20k at the moment. So... ha.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I only mentioned it once I passed you.









And hey, I'm getting 20k at the moment. So... ha.









your eoc page says otherwise


----------



## zodac

Obviously... but here's HFM:









Have the PS3 running, so ~19.5k... and had a better WU on the GTS 250 earlier, so I was at 20k.

Apology please.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Obviously... but here's HFM:









Have the PS3 running, so ~19.5k... and had a better WU on the GTS 250 earlier, so I was at 20k.

Apology please.

I dont apologize, its kind of a principle


----------



## zodac

You said a long time ago you only apologise to friends.... does this mean we're not friends?


----------



## Magus2727

AHHHH this site some times can be so frustrating in navigation... I want to buy a lanyard.... Where do I go to get a OCN lanyard!! I dont think I will win one in the Fold-a-thon and need one to put my work badge on and Disney pins when I go to Disneyland in October or Disney world in December....

Thanks!

Edit: Zodac... ahhh but do you know who the other Zodac that EOC is reporting??? thats not you folding for another team is it???


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
AHHHH this site some times can be so frustrating in navigation... I want to buy a lanyard.... Where do I go to get a OCN lanyard!! I dont think I will win one in the Fold-a-thon and need one to put my work badge on and Disney pins when I go to Disneyland in October or Disney world in December....

Thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore

You're welcome.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You said a long time ago you only apologise to friends.... does this mean we're not friends?









that only works if your actually sorry though, and I am not


----------



## Magus2727

Black Lanyard - Carabiner
Black Lanyard - USB / Cell Phone
Black Lanyard - Clip
Black Lanyard - Ring

... Thought they had blue at some point... and wish they showed what the clip vs Ring cs USB / Cell phone ends looked like....

also in the picture image if they showed what graphic was what.... it is so ambiguous as to what picture is what...


----------



## zodac

Look at this; every milestone* from 10mil down has been hit this week:


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Look at this; every milestone* from 10mil down has been hit this week:



















Does that mean we all get a blue lanyard?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Look at this; every milestone* from 10mil down has been hit this week:



















Awesome









Just look at our 24hours ppd average, its really high compared to a few weeks ago!


----------



## SgtHop

Damn son.

That is all.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Does that mean we all get a blue lanyard?










I think *I* get a blue lanyard for that...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I think *I* get a blue lanyard for that...










hey we broke 5.1 mill two days in a row before the end of september

you know what that means!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


hey we broke 5.1 mill two days in a row before the end of september

you know what that means!


Zodac buys my beer for a year!!!!


----------



## zodac

Start of September. If you're gonna accept there are rules... at least get them right.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


hey we broke 5.1 mill two days in a row before the end of september

you know what that means!


It means we rock

Hard


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Start of September. If you're gonna accept there are rules... at least get them right.










well there werent any rules other than it couldnt be caused by you, which it wasnt.

It was caused by the secret Zodacathon i put in everyone's subconscious via inception

You know cuz I couldnt have a thread


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


well there werent any rules other than it couldnt be caused by you, which it wasnt.

It was caused by the secret Zodacathon i put in everyone's subconscious via inception

You know cuz I couldnt have a thread


Yes... _inception_... that's a real thing.









See that smilie? That's how you know I'm being sarcastis.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes... _inception_... that's a real thing.









See that smilie? That's how you know I'm being sarcastis.










Prove that it isn't real....

I just take all of your posts (except for your one daily helpful post) as sarcasm or false


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes... _inception_... that's a real thing.









See that smilie? That's how you know I'm being sarcastis.










Sarcastis. It's inflammation of your sarcasm gland. Look it up


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Prove that it isn't real....


Why would I do that? This is all going to plan...

What plan you ask? The plan to get OCN to 2nd Producer in the world... and it's working.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I just take all of your posts (except for your one daily helpful post) as sarcasm or false


But... what if I have no helpful post?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Sarcastis. It's inflammation of your sarcasm gland. Look it up


I gave away too much personal info there... didn't I?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What plan you ask? The plan to get OCN to 2nd *3rd* Producer in the world... and it's working.










Fixed.

Lets be realistic shall we.


----------



## jck

That'd be sarcas*itis*

Yes, I was raised in a medical home...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Fixed.

Lets be realistic shall we.










We're already 3rd producers... I want 2nd.

Not 2nd place in the world.. not yet.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're already 3rd producers... I want 2nd.

Not 2nd place in the world.. not yet.


We'll get closer soon...I'm adding another ~50k-60kish PPD to my farm soon.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're already 3rd producers... I want 2nd.

Not 2nd place in the world.. not yet.


Oh I was thinking rank, guess my expectations are higher.









2nd producer isn't that far away.


----------



## jck

Headin home! See you all later!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

66k 24hours average on eoc








#14 ocn producer.

I'll drop down soon though, cause I'm folding smp now, that drops me down to 50kppd.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*










66k 24hours average on eoc








#14 ocn producer.

I'll drop down soon though, cause I'm folding smp now, that drops me down to 50kppd.


You just passed me last update, have all my hardware folding again after 2 weeks off.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ye, you couldnt stop that bigadv. It took me some time to meet you again, but here we are


----------



## markt

I can't remember the last time I was number 3 in ppd. And 5-7 people with 100k+ ppd average, good going people. Nice.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I can't remember the last time I was number 3 in ppd. And 5-7 people with 100k+ ppd average, good going people. Nice.


There's some new sheriff's in town


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I can't remember the last time I was number 3 in ppd. And 5-7 people with 100k+ ppd average, good going people. Nice.

well I think you have a far enough lead on people with your 75 Million Points that if there are any on your threat list they are in years....

Was I ever on your list when I had my farm... that would give me warm fuzzies tonight to go to sleep to....


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr* 
There's some new sheriff's in town









Yeah, I saw that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
well I think you have a far enough lead on people with your 75 Million Points that if there are any on your threat list they are in years....

Was I ever on your list when I had my farm... that would give me warm fuzzies tonight to go to sleep to....

I think so..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just ordered an i7 870, 2 gts450's, a corsair hx750w and a coolermaster elite 430








100kppd here we come


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Just ordered an i7 870, 2 gts450's, a corsair hx750w and a coolermaster elite 430








100kppd here we come










oh baby


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I bet I need to put the rigs outside next summer, one folding rig was a hell, 3 will be even worse... Dont know where to put the third yet, though the i7 and gts 450's will go in the second rig instead of the i3, gtx275 and gts250


----------



## jck

Bastiaan,

You should get an exhaust fan and duct all the heat output outside.

I have a big air conditioner on my house, and during the days my AC has to fight to keep the house cool because of 4 rigs running and 6 GPUS folding.

Lucky it cools down at night







hehe


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Its pretty cool over here to be honest, 15c during the day, and 5c at night. Its not really hot in my room, only in the summer, if its 30c outside


----------



## solidsteel144

Just one more GTX 285 by mail tomorrow and I'll be set!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

GTX 260 is being posted tomorrow


----------



## markt

Alright now, number 4 in ppd? Its not amusing anymore....I guess I need to hurry and replace those rigs for i7's. Hopefully money will start flowing better, oh shoot I forgot, hope and change nvm. Maybe in November my(country's)luck will change. Funny, two sentences with each having either hope or change used in it.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Alright now, number 4 in ppd? Its not amusing anymore....I guess I need to hurry and replace those rigs for i7's. Hopefully money will start flowing better, oh shoot I forgot, hope and change nvm. Maybe in November my(country's)luck will change.


teeee heeeeee heeee









Guess I need to Fire Up the 980's to maintain the lead on ya! LOL

But seriously.... I need *8.5* Years to catch up at the rate I am folding 150K-200K PPD LOL I think Your safe.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

OOOH! Hot dayum! 
New GPU2 units.

over 7.5k ppd on my GX2


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Its pretty cool over here to be honest, 15c during the day, and 5c at night. Its not really hot in my room, only in the summer, if its 30c outside










You are making me want to move there, Bastiaan!









15c would be so nice. I am getting tired of the 31-38C temps every day from May until November.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

This thing is a monster!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


This thing is a monster!











hehehe

I should take pics of my caseless 2xGTX465s. They are heat monsters.

If I lived in a small cabin in the arctic, I would never get cold with 4-6 of them pumping out PPD.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
This thing is a monster!


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

For one gleaming bright moment I am at the top of the foodchain !


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*









For one gleaming bright moment I am at the top of the foodchain !





























Now get 200K PPD!









Nice to see that almost the whole top 20 is above the 50K PPD mark, and 6 people have gotten over 100K PPD.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*











Now get 200K PPD!









Nice to see that almost the whole top 20 is above the 50K PPD mark, and 6 people have gotten over 100K PPD.












I hit 252,000 PPD the day before last , but holding that for 24/7 folding is a toughie !


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*


I hit 252,000 PPD the day before last , but holding that for 24/7 folding is a toughie !


Build 2 more rigs like that.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You are making me want to move there, Bastiaan!









15c would be so nice. I am getting tired of the 31-38C temps every day from May until November.










Whats in your way to move here? Just do it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*









For one gleaming bright moment I am at the top of the foodchain !



















Awesome mate









Soon I'll be competing with avgwhiteguy









2xi7 2xgts450 2xgtx460 gtx275 gts250


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Build 2 more rigs like that.

















Anyone looking to buy a kidney in order for me to finance them? Lol


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Whats in your way to move here? Just do it










No job when I get there. Need money to live.

Not enough money to have my belongings shipped there. I have things I can't throw out/sell (family heirlooms and what not).

I would have a free place to stay tho in Den Haag. I would just have to have a job to save until I could get my own flat and help out around my friends' house.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*


Anyone looking to buy a kidney in order for me to finance them? Lol


Hahahahaha









I know your pain. I'm paying off what I've spent. And, people aren't buying things unless they're super cheap in the For Sale section. I wanted to sell to OCN members, but I think I'll end up putting them on another site where people pay prices you ask and it is usually all local pick-up.

When next March comes if I have enough paid off, I'm gonna try and build a dual- or quad-processor rig.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Soon I'll be competing with avgwhiteguy









2xi7 2xgts450 2xgtx460 gtx275 gts250










Your threats don't worry me.


----------



## PCSarge

im coming for you boys







look out


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Your threats don't worry me.










I dont say you have to worry, I'm talking about ppd, not rankings


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


im coming for you boys







look out


Uh oh... *looks for pepper spray...*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I dont say you have to worry, I'm talking about ppd, not rankings










You all have me beat...I'm no PPD threat...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You are doing about the same as I'm doing jck, I'm at 51k now. Doing an smp unit on the cpu, 611's on the 460's and gpu 2 units on the 2xx's.

Btw, one of the 460's started to whine like a pig, i had some whining before but this is a pain


----------



## jck

I just gotta get the I7 OCed. If I can get it over 4GHz stable, I am gonna try one bigadv.

Then, I'll be dropping about 100k PPD. That would be cool









Oh no!







I hope you don't have a bad fan or capacitor


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

100k would be awesome







I hope the i7 is "bigadv stable". We'll see soon enough I guess









And yes, I hope therse nothing wrong with the 460. The sound is gone if I quit folding at home, and as soon as it starts again the whining is back.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


And yes, I hope therse nothing wrong with the 460. The sound is gone if I quit folding at home, and as soon as it starts again the whining is back.










Hmmm...I had a power supply whined for a bit with both GTX465s folding...I hope your stuff just stops whining after it warms up and will stop and work great for you


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

It has been running for 2 weeks 24/7 without any noise. The oldest 460 has been running for a few months now. I'm sure its not the psu, that one is fine. No noise at all with 2 275's and a 250 at full load








We'll see, I'll get used to it soon and wont hear sounds at that range anymore


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
It has been running for 2 weeks 24/7 without any noise. The oldest 460 has been running for a few months now. I'm sure its not the psu, that one is fine. No noise at all with 2 275's and a 250 at full load








We'll see, I'll get used to it soon and wont hear sounds at that range anymore









Exactly! As long as it folds and makes PPD, you can always get earplugs or play loud music







hehehe

Or do like I do: I have so many fans running you can't hear low whines and buzzes


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

New motherboard coming tomorrow hopefully. Going to need to reinstall windows so that will save me the hassle of cleaning drivers and what not. Just got to wait for my new CPU cooler then I'll be folding on the 260, 8800GS and the two intel chips.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I havent heard my brother about it yet, and thats the one who decides if something has got to go.
He was whining about the 3k ultra kaze on my h50(And he is right about the noise...







) so I changed that for push pull 1.9k s-flex fans. He was whining about the gpu fan noise, so I added a few low speed fans and I could drop 15% gpu fan speed... And so on.
We both listen a lot of music, so that not a big deal. The only time I hear it is when I'm waking up..









If I wouldnt share this room I would have 20 3k ultra kaze's running, but with my brother I've got to dampen the noise









@ captain, which intel chips are you using?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

One E7300 @3.33GHz and a smaller, slower one I'm looking at. Something like an E2200 or similar.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I havent heard my brother about it yet, and thats the one who decides if something has got to go.
He was whining about the 3k ultra kaze on my h50(And he is right about the noise...







) so I changed that for push pull 1.9k s-flex fans. He was whining about the gpu fan noise, so I added a few low speed fans and I could drop 15% gpu fan speed... And so on.
We both listen a lot of music, so that not a big deal. The only time I hear it is when I'm waking up..









If I wouldnt share this room I would have 20 3k ultra kaze's running, but with my brother I've got to dampen the noise










Yeah. I live alone, have my own house, and the only person I have to worry about being bothered is...me.

I have all the folding rigs outside of my bedroom. That way, all the case fans humming don't bother me or heat my room up.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Just broke my record for best month! Probably would've done even better last month had I not helped Z get to 2 million


----------



## zodac

Nice. Next month should be even better then, what with the extra day and all.


----------



## pez

Never posted in here, but a big hey to everyone







. I've been folding for a couple months now. I have before, but not with substantial points as I only had an ATI card. Now with my PhysX card, I have it folding 24/7. I'm actually thinking about getting a GTX 460 1GB to replace my HD 5850 for folding and gaming since I'm not as hardcore of a gamer as I used to be.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nice. Next month should be even better then, what with the extra day and all.









Depends on if I leave it on for my 8 days in Japan or not


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Depends on if I leave it on for my 8 days in Japan or not

You should express ship your computer to Z to run for you while you're gone.









That reminds me. I might not be folding from December 23 2010 - January 6 2011.

I'm planning a long-needed vacation, which includes spending 10 wonderful days with a lovely, blonde lady I am very fond of.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
*You should express ship your computer to Z to run for you while you're gone.







*

That reminds me. I might not be folding from December 23 2010 - January 6 2011.

I'm planning a long-needed vacation, which includes spending 10 wonderful days with a lovely, blonde lady I am very fond of.
















Z couldnt handle a 3.9GHz X4, Z can barely handle a stock Q6600....

Sounds like a fun vacation, I wish mine was for that reason. Apparently giving up your Japanese citizenship makes you a draft dodger so I have to present myself in Japanese court or be extradited and imprisoned (sounds fun right?).


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
Z couldnt handle a 3.9GHz X4, Z can barely handle a stock Q6600....

Sounds like a fun vacation, I wish mine was for that reason. Apparently giving up your Japanese citizenship makes you a draft dodger so I have to present myself in Japanese court or be extradited and imprisoned (sounds fun right?).

Sounds like typical government BS.

Back in the summer, the United States started requiring you to pay a fee to give up your citizenship. I think it's now $400.

So, poor people can't legally give up their citizenship. Go figure.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Sounds like typical government BS.

Back in the summer, the United States started requiring you to pay a fee to give up your citizenship. I think it's now $400.

So, poor people can't legally give up their citizenship. Go figure.









I gave mine up 3 years ago though....


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
I gave mine up 3 years ago though....

Lemme guess. You didn't keep copies of the formal documents you sent in to do it?

If you did it by process right, they should let you have no issues.

Good luck with that man. I know it sucks.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Hmm just realized that I took over the number 14 spot, quit getting 611's and should be breaking 16M sometime tomorrow. I'm going celebrating tonight (I just need a poor excuse to drink beer).


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Oh lawd, is dat sum Postbit?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Hmm just realized that I took over the number 14 spot, quit getting 611's and should be breaking 16M sometime tomorrow. I'm going celebrating tonight (I just need a poor excuse to drink beer).

















How was your celebration?

Mine is tonight.

I broke the top 100.









Me and margaritas...


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


How was your celebration?

Mine is tonight.

I broke the top 100.









Me and margaritas...











Nice !!!!

I'll need another 10 Days folding like a wild monkey to break into the top 100


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*


Nice !!!!

I'll need another 10 Days folding like a wild monkey to break into the top 100


Oh shhhhhhhh!

I've been folding for....325 days and just got there









Of course, I don't have a mega rig...I started on a Athlon 64 x2 5600 w/8GB RAM...Slooooooooooooooooooow.

Now if I fired them all up, I've got a total of 9 computers I could run. But, the power bill prevents that. I'm scaling back to my top 3 rigs eventually: i7-875k, PhenomII x6 1055T, and PhenomII x4 720BE (which is also my HTPC), plus 2xGTX465s, 2 9800GTX+es, GTS450 and GT240.

I figure if I go bigadv, I can get about ~100k-110k on a good day.

And next year if my finances improve (I get moved, new job, dump the house into foreclosure and rent and save $500 a month), I'll take my tax return and build a mega rig too. I found a dual core mobo for $300-some and Opteron 8-core 6128s are only $289 right now. Slap 16GB on that for about $350 and an SSD and standard HD and you got 16 cores of folding happiness for ~$1700.









And by then, the prices will come down some


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Isnt the point of this thread to antagonize others into increasing production?












































nanny nannyybooo boooo im gonna catch you.....

*runs and hides peeking for big ole rigs to come and squash me *


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*


Isnt the point of this thread to antagonize others into increasing production?












































nanny nannyybooo boooo im gonna catch you.....

*runs and hides peeking for big ole rigs to come and squash me *


Actually if you will talk to Zodac, you'll find that picking at me makes me want to quit.

I'm more about cooperation, teamwork, optimizing, and comradery...

I should be a monk or something









Besides, I've never been a "race horse" type...I'm slow and sure and constant...kinda like a maple tree. I might look kinda weird and old and worn down, but the goodness that comes outta me lasts for decades.

Unless of course, you bring a chainsaw out and cut me down.









Besides...most of the guys between 101 and 150 passed me too... but, I'm just like the Energizer bunny...I keep folding...and folding...and folding...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


How was your celebration?


Pretty mellow, had a few beers, some good sushi and was bottling some beer and transferred another batch into the secondary. Tonight on the other hand, shall not be as mellow.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Pretty mellow, had a few beers, some good sushi and was bottling some beer and transferred another batch into the secondary. Tonight on the other hand, shall not be as mellow.









ah! I am gonna have to stop spending at NewEgg and MicroCenter...and, go back to spending at mrbeer.com.









I have 3 Mr. Beer kegs. I need to break out the re-sealable bottles and order some kits and brew some beer for Christmas time.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Need to get a full blown setup. There's a place in Tulsa called High Gravity that sell kits and all the stuff you need for a pretty good price. The owners are really cool people too. I try to stop in there every time I'm home.


----------



## jck

There's some places around Tampa and Orlando. All the ones I went to were overpriced. I've thought about if I moved to CA, I could just drive to AZ once every few months and go to Mr. Beer and pick up stuff.

I've gotta try and get online as soon as I get home, and look at more jobs back in OK and TX and NC. I feel another batch of crap brewing here at the office.

Plus the fact I read the preliminary notes my boss input into the system about me. Most is total crap based on gossip his little assistant tells him. Like me "always leaving early". She's left early 3x more than me since the beginning of the year. But, he doesn't keep track. He just listens to his pets, and it's about to burn him. I've kept notes. If he won't change his ways, I'm going to HR.


----------



## PCSarge

"friendly" if you will:

my two 8600GTS cards have arrived and are folding with my i5 750, both card are about to undergo an overclock....say your prayers top 100...muhahahaha


----------



## Magus2727

^^^ your next on my list... set to over take in 1.1 weeks... I will then be pushed down to number 55....


----------



## PCSarge

nobody overtakes me....ever...dont make me start up my c2d e7400 w/ 9600 gso rig

because as in the words of bugs bunny
"gentlemen, this means war"


----------



## Magus2727

I was refering to you over taking me..... I am only putting out a only 13K PPD now


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
There's some places around Tampa and Orlando. All the ones I went to were overpriced. I've thought about if I moved to CA, I could just drive to AZ once every few months and go to Mr. Beer and pick up stuff.

I've gotta try and get online as soon as I get home, and look at more jobs back in OK and TX and NC. I feel another batch of crap brewing here at the office.

Plus the fact I read the preliminary notes my boss input into the system about me. Most is total crap based on gossip his little assistant tells him. Like me "always leaving early". She's left early 3x more than me since the beginning of the year. But, he doesn't keep track. He just listens to his pets, and it's about to burn him. I've kept notes. If he won't change his ways, I'm going to HR.

There's always Tinker in OKC and there's a pretty good sized FAA contingent there as well IIRC.

I'm kind of focusing on CA right now so I don't have to move cross country but we'll see. Got to start putting my resume's out next week. I did hear some rumors about my boss wanting me to stay on as a civilian employee after I'm out though, which is encouraging.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I was refering to you over taking me..... I am only putting out a only 13K PPD now

yeah i probably will... my i5 pushes roughly 15k ppd alone


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
yeah i probably will... my i5 pushes roughly 15k ppd alone

I must be doing something wrong then, cause my i7-875k is running at 3.826GHz full load and it said I'm only getting 15k ppd on 6020 WUs.

Ugh...figures...I do nothing right...


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCSarge* 
yeah i probably will... my i5 pushes roughly 15k ppd alone

You get the UNSTABLE_MACHINE worked out then?

15k? Nice.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Haha! I just hit within the top 300 folders, Ranked 297 for now until someone overtakes me hehe.
Keep up the good competition.


----------



## markt

Good work man, keep it up.

Anyone need some folding gear, look in my sig for the links. Trying to save for another i7 rig. those are the machines I have off at the moment.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Why is this P10109 giving me 1931~PPD from one GPU of my GX2, eta 5H 20M.









Also, left it going overnight, and it always goes wonky, 45 - 55% usage and 400~ PPD, I don't know how long it was like that overnight, why oh why


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Haha! I just hit within the top 300 folders, Ranked 297 for now until someone overtakes me hehe.
Keep up the good competition.


Curse the i7 and your dang -bigadv!! Takes me 2 CPUs and 3 GPUs just to keep up!
Got the GTX460 back on line after a slight demise, so HFM shows 41K PPD for me... I might be chasing your tale now, but miss a beat and I'll be stepping on it


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


There's always Tinker in OKC and there's a pretty good sized FAA contingent there as well IIRC.

I'm kind of focusing on CA right now so I don't have to move cross country but we'll see. Got to start putting my resume's out next week. I did hear some rumors about my boss wanting me to stay on as a civilian employee after I'm out though, which is encouraging.


That'd be cool if you can get a nice, big check as a civi doing work you do now.

I really don't wanna go to work for mil sector. I did that for a couple years. I have been looking to get back into power utility work or just working as a senior analyst or consultant for systems installs and configs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith*


Curse the i7 and your dang -bigadv!! Takes me 2 CPUs and 3 GPUs just to keep up!
Got the GTX460 back on line after a slight demise, so HFM shows 41K PPD for me... I might be chasing your tale now, but miss a beat and I'll be stepping on it










I know your pain, dude. I have been pushing out 40-50k ppd on all AMDs and GPUs. But, I got an i7 recently and I am testing the OC stability right now...you can get into an i7 LGA1156 CPU for cheaper than a x6 AMD. So, it's possible.

If I can do it, anyone can


----------



## zodac

Wow, I only just noticed how much better we were in September. I knew it was our best month, but it was a full 14mil better than May 09!


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Wow, I only just noticed how much better we were in September. I knew it was our best month, but it was a full 14mil better than May 09!









It's going to be much better this time around next year.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
It's going to be much better this time around next year.

If we keep up the same ppd from the regular folders and add more like we have been.Next year will be big for OCN.


----------



## ACharmingQuark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
If we keep up the same ppd from the regular folders and add more like we have been.Next year will be big for OCN.

Okay, I came into this thread looking for trash talking and it is reading like a big love fest in here!









Maybe I should say something trashy about AMD or ATI? (Wait a sec, I just did!







)

ACQ


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

My gpu's are offline due to updating and cleaning everything. The cpu is still folding though


----------



## mmx+

I'm amazed that we're doing consistently over 5mil PPD









About a month ago, even 4.5mil daily would have been an accomplishment!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I still remember that zodac said we would get pictures if we could do 5.2kppd for 2 days...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I still remember that zodac said we would get pictures if we could do 5.2kppd for 2 days...









it was 5.1 and Z refuses to pay up


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
it was 5.1 and Z refuses to pay up

I'm not worried.

If I want pics, I'll go take them.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I'm not worried.

If I want pics, I'll go take them.









That sounds incredibly like the kind of stuff that gets you on "To Catch a Predator"


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

My bad, I was pretty close though








And I dont really need to see pics to be honest


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I still remember that zodac said we would get pictures if we could do 5.2kppd for 2 days...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
it was 5.1 and Z refuses to pay up

It was >5.1, for 2 consecutive days, before September.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
*It was >5.1, for 2 consecutive days*, before September.

bold part is true, non bold part is not


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
bold part is true, non bold part is not

this!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
bold part is true, non bold part is not


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
this!

Lol, you were denying the consecutive part all through August/September, now this.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Lol, you were denying the consecutive part all through August/September, now this.

ill agree to it since it can be proven, the september part cannot. therefore i won and you need to pay up


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Z, it was actually just to show that we made a lot of progress the last month. You said 5.1 mil, now we even did 6 mil a few days...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Z, it was actually just to show that we made a lot of progress the last month. You said 5.1 mil, now we even did 6 mil a few days...









Which is why there was a deadline for September.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Which is why there was a deadline for September.









prove it


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Fine, I dont care about the deadline because I dont need pictures









It feels so "empty" right now, 0 points update








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466987


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Fine, I dont care about the deadline because I dont need pictures









It feels so "empty" right now, 0 points update








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466987

I have way too many of those. Why I really need to get some GPUs going


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yep, gpu's are awesome for points each update


----------



## mmx+

Sure thing









Hope to have at least 20k in GPUs







(*ideally* enough for at least 3k/update)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Sweet









I'm aiming for 60kppd from 4 gpu's, will be hard to keep the 2 i7s at full load though.
Might install 2 cards from both i7 rigs in an extra rig and use only 1 gpu for each i7. The sig i7 is doing 22kppd at a 2686 at 3.9ghz. It was doing 25k at 3.7 with only 1 fermi


----------



## SmokinWaffle

What the hell.

I just looked at my GX2 and the first GPU was going 50%, then 100% in increments, little did I notice both GPU's were at 104C.

Why


















I paused the clients and the fan's at 100%, down to 60C. Why did it do this.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Sweet









I'm aiming for 60kppd from 4 gpu's, will be hard to keep the 2 i7s at full load though.
Might install 2 cards from both i7 rigs in an extra rig and use only 1 gpu for each i7. The sig i7 is doing 22kppd at a 2686 at 3.9ghz. It was doing 25k at 3.7 with only 1 fermi









Well that sucks









For the FATs, I hope to have my sig rig running with a GTS450, GTX260, and GTS250. Should give the PSU a run for it's money









But should be ~40k PPD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

104c? Get some eggs!!









Thats pretty sick waffle... I hope you can fix it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well that sucks









For the FATs, I hope to have my sig rig running with a GTS450, GTX260, and GTS250. Should give the PSU a run for it's money









But should be ~40k PPD









Lol, I was afraid with the 275 and the 250 on a 620 watt psu, but that is just nuts








Take some pictures if you see flames!!









The cards I'll be using are the 460's in the sig, and 2 450's. They are on the way right now. And also a core i7 870 for project black 'n white








Not sure yet what i'll do with the 2xx cards. Atm its pretty expensive to keep them up and running, and hot too


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Lol, I was afraid with the 275 and the 250 on a 620 watt psu, but that is just nuts








Take some pictures if you see flames!!









The cards I'll be using are the 460's in the sig, and 2 450's. They are on the way right now. And also a core i7 870 for project black 'n white








Not sure yet what i'll do with the 2xx cards. Atm its pretty expensive to keep them up and running, and hot too









I figure it should be fine:
GTS450: 125w
GTX260: 140w
GTS250: 80w
i7 @ 3,8ghz: 150w

So that would run with room to spare









Maybe not great for long-term use, but a new PSU could be acquired


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
104c? Get some eggs!!









Thats pretty sick waffle... I hope you can fix it!

Gah, I know right? I don't even understand why









Restarted the clients after a good cooling off, seems to max around 85C~ @ 80% FS which is normal, I'm thinking of just selling this and getting a GTS 450 for [email protected] instead. They get like 13k right?

This GX2 is so damn annoying









Plus when I took off the shroud I knocked 2 little metal pointy bits off, still works though, oh lord.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Sure, it can handle the job, though I'm not sure how long it would live with 24/7 use








(I know you wont be doing 24/7 but still). My 620 was pretty hot, though the 850watt psu never gets hot, even if its 35c in my room.
And because I'm changing hardware, benching, testing and so on I just want a few good psu's that can handle at least 3 cards without a problem







(no 480's in tri sli though xD)


----------



## markt

What happened, your power get turned off dude? Down to 75k last 24hrs....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Extreme OC is not updating for me.


----------



## mmx+

Wish my luck guys, I should be getting a GTS450 tonight. Just have to get the "OK" from my dad


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
This GX2 is so damn annoying









Plus when I took off the shroud I knocked 2 little metal pointy bits off, still works though, oh lord.









Yeah i sold off mine a few months ago. Mine would reach 90+c with 100% fan speed. If the ambient temp got to high they would reach dangerous temps like yours did. gts450 or gtx460 would be a good choice


----------



## neobloodline

Damn you guys running that hot? My 2 cards running [email protected] get around 60C at 100%load and fan. GPU0 is a GTX260 216 % GPU1 is a 8800GTS320. Combined [email protected] 11-12k.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
What happened, your power get turned off dude? Down to 75k last 24hrs....

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1286237457

It looks like his i7 is offline.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Wish my luck guys, I should be getting a GTS450 tonight. Just have to get the "OK" from my dad









Good luck mate, I hope you can get it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *neobloodline* 
Damn you guys running that hot? My 2 cards running [email protected] get around 60C at 100%load and fan. GPU0 is a GTX260 216 % GPU1 is a 8800GTS320. Combined [email protected] 11-12k.










Wow, thats pretty cool. My 460's are maxing out between 47 and 55c depending on my ambient


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Yeah i sold off mine a few months ago. Mine would reach 90+c with 100% fan speed. If the ambient temp got to high they would reach dangerous temps like yours did. gts450 or gtx460 would be a good choice









With the shroud off mine never really gets over 85-7C @ 80% Fan speed, but it's noisy as hell and a single GTS450 would be much eaiser to deal with, and give more PPD.


----------



## SadistBlinx

My i7 rig will be off for the next two weeks (starting next week) Look's like many people will have the chance to overtake me. *And i just got rank 280 as well Dang it lol.*


----------



## SmokinWaffle

My baked 8800GT crapped out on me last night, so I re baked it, now it works but even as a secondary card, freezes the whole system when loaded or [email protected]


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


My baked 8800GT crapped out on me last night, so I re baked it, now it works but even as a secondary card, freezes the whole system when loaded or [email protected]











Ebay it lol.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Ebay it lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Rip the chip out(use it for something funny), and maybe the cooler and throw the pcb away. I always keep the coolers from broken cards, who knows when you'll need it


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*












as faulty of course lol.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Rip the chip out(use it for something funny), and maybe the cooler and throw the pcb away. I always keep the coolers from broken cards, who knows when you'll need it










I may well do this.

I bought it off eBay faulty with Artifacts, baked it back to life, now I think it's gone.









Also, sold my GX2 and getting a Dual Fan Gigabyte GTS 450. Moar PPD


----------



## mmx+

Well....GTS450 didn't happen last night, but I've been told I can get a GTX460 tonight


----------



## mitchbowman

hay guy's....... and girlz

what's the go with bigadv these day's. i got out of folding when thay canned bigadv on vmware and im looking at starting agian

what's the best way to do it now ?


----------



## SgtHop

Just download the CPU SMP client for Windows, set -bigadv and your SMP flag, and you're good to go. There's been a shortage though, so you may not get one right away.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

That's right; get the regular windows SMP and make sure you add -smp -bigadv to the shortcut or put it in to the configuration when you first set it up.

Here is a guide to follow if you need it:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...mp-client.html


----------



## mitchbowman

so

Quote:



-bigadv smp 8


and it's that easy


----------



## k4m1k4z3

No

Quote:



-bigadv -smp


or

Quote:



-smp -bigadv


or if you want to tell it 8 cores (not necessary)

Quote:



-smp 8 -bigadv


----------



## mitchbowman

ahhh cool 
it was just the one i used for vmware i thought it would have been the same 
thanks


----------



## mmx+

Linux-based VMs don't get bigadv WUs ATM. WinSMP does


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Hey ShtSh00ttr, you might want to start up a few of your spare rigs. According to HFM my PPD is higher than your EOC PPD


----------



## markt

I hit 300k so far today for the contest that doesn't have a thread yet.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I hit 300k so far today for the contest that doesn't have a thread yet.

Contest?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I hit 300k so far today for the contest that doesn't have a thread yet.


Those are some great numbers today.








I assume you started up a couple of those dormant rigs


----------



## markt

Haha, yep.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Haha, yep.


Wonder what motivated you to do that


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Wonder *WHO *motivated you to do that

















Fixed.

And here I am....


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Wonder what motivated you to do that
















haha he had to get ShtSh00ttr off his back to show him who the true ppd king was


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr* 
Fixed.

And here I am....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I may have to stop folding tomorrow


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I may have to stop folding tomorrow










Its always sad to see a folder stop ,for whatever reason, but you should feel good about the fact that you contributed to a great cause.
Hopefully you can come back and join us very soon.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Its always sad to see a folder stop ,for whatever reason, but you should feel good about the fact that you contributed to a great cause.
Hopefully you can come back and join us very soon.


I will be back, its just folding is eating through the money me and my house mates are putting on the electric meter. We are still on this stupid card meter which is costing us a small fortune. We use about Â£20 worth of electric in about 3 and a 1/2 days. Its taking ages for the new power company to install a traditional style meter which would save us a lot of money and bother too.

A house with 3 sound students with lots of sound equipment and amps and me who's a PC geek and video guy, we use massive amounts of juice.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


haha he had to get ShtSh00ttr off his back to show him who the true ppd king was










Funny thing is I almost didn't notice that thread. If I hadn't got on there talking about puppies, it would probably still be up. Sucks that people hate puppies that much. lol


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Funny thing is I almost didn't notice that thread. If I hadn't got on there talking about puppies, it would probably still be up. Sucks that people hate puppies that much. lol


And kitty cats too


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Take a look at this:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=1&t=37726


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Take a look at this:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=1&t=37726


I dont care about his attiude but he is pumping out the points and that I do like!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm not talking about his attitude, I just wanted to show that markt is back on top


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I'm not talking about his attitude, I just wanted to show that markt is back on top










And judging by the last several updates, will be for a while.

ShtSh00ter, get buildin'!


----------



## markt

I hope somebody is keeping score, because our contest doesn't have a home anymore.









God forbid anybody talk about the p-word(young, not full grown dogs)I've already said too much.lol


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I hope somebody is keeping score, because our contest doesn't have a home anymore.









God forbid anybody talk about the p-word(young, not full grown dogs)I've already said too much.lol


It was a contest that I was looking forward to watching. Anything that motivates higher ppd is good in my books.


----------



## zodac

There will be a contest; we're sorting some stuff out first.


----------



## kiwwanna

*ohhh so markt bumbed (knocked) him off his seat, lets see if he can get back up and with some more vigour







*


----------



## Magus2727

Will its getting cooler in the U.S. so I guess Markt no longer needs to worry about the Huge AC bills... just open them windows... I am doing that now at night and when home...

I love low 50's at night... and mid 60's during the day! I love Winter and Fall!


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Will its getting cooler in the U.S. so I guess Markt no longer needs to worry about the Huge AC bills... just open them windows... I am doing that now at night and when home...

I love low 50's at night... and mid 60's during the day! I love Winter and Fall!


Lucky Americans...

A constant 32C here throughout the year...stupid tropical climate.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Try being in the UK, it's always cold here!









26C is a hot day.


----------



## jck

I might crank up the OCs some. I left for work this morning, and it was 48F/9C.

Hell, I might put an air duct in from outside just for my rigs with it being that cold.


----------



## Magus2727

I have always wanted (since starting to fold really) of getting some ducting for my computer that is against a wall and next to a window and make it so it exhausts the heat during the summer so it does not add more heat for the AC to remove, and just rotate the flow during the winter so it pulls in the cold air and works a lot like a heater.

Its just about time.... I need to go to homedepot and get some ply wood, cut out the circle, finish it so the wife will be ok with it in the window, create some type of locking for the window in the half open config, and seal the computer to intake / exhaust through the attached ducted ports....


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Try being in the UK, it's always cold here!









26C is a hot day.









You should try where I live in Florida. 13 years ago, the temp used to be pretty constant when I moved here.

Now, you can expect overnight lows below 0C in the winter, and regularly we get 37C+ in the summers.

We go from frost on the lawn in January (and we even got snow flakes twice last winter...in FLORIDA), to jungle tropical humid repressive temps here in June-August.

I gotta move soon, or I'm gonna just go drive into the ocean or something.

Before I do, I'll UPS all my rigs to markt and Zodac.

Zodac could use my Phenom II x2


----------



## HobieCat

I never thought I'd look forward to cold weather......until I started folding.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
I have always wanted (since starting to fold really) of getting some ducting for my computer that is against a wall and next to a window and make it so it exhausts the heat during the summer so it does not add more heat for the AC to remove, and just rotate the flow during the winter so it pulls in the cold air and works a lot like a heater.

Its just about time.... I need to go to homedepot and get some ply wood, cut out the circle, finish it so the wife will be ok with it in the window, create some type of locking for the window in the half open config, and seal the computer to intake / exhaust through the attached ducted ports....

If I ever were to move my folding farm into my spare bedroom, I could do that since the spare room has a window into my fenced-in backyard.

Can't do that now tho. The farm is in the front living room and leaving a window open in my neighborhood now might mean a) having one of neighborhood kids come in uninvited while I'm at work, or b) having one of the less scrupulous folks around decide they want to come in and shop at jck-mart.









Either way, I'd prefer that someone break-in while I'm at home so that I can introduce them to combustion-propelled plumbum.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I have been working on a duct myself but it will be more of a dual duct, one for my front bottom intake and one for my side panel door intake, but my problem that I run into is that when you take cooled air and put it into a heated environment you get condensation. So once I figure out how to combat the condensation, I will be good to go. I already have the wood and I already painted it white to match the trim of the house so my wife wont complain (well complain more than she already does which I'm starting to believe is impossible but I wouldn't put it past her to be able to find a way to #$%^& more).


----------



## Magus2727

^^^ thats the nice thing about living in a desert... The humidity is VERY low so if it does condense it will evaporate with in seconds given enough airflow...

But just random thought (early for me) condensation normally happens when you have a colder object with warmer air... I.E. a cold Pop or Gneiss (for you jck) in a warm environment. you dont get condensation when you have a hot cup of coffee or hot chocolate in the winter....

This is because colder air can "hold" less water then warm air (thus all the flash rain storms in Very humid areas when a small cold front moves through...) The cold air around the Beverage of choice creates a isolated area of cold air making the water "rain" / condense on the object. Assuming your computer components (even pumping cold air though it) will be warmer then the air....


----------



## jck

You'll get condensation where the cold air enters the warmer environment (on the input duct/tube), or even inside any enclosed area once the relative humidity reaches saturation and there are any surfaces colder than the ambient air temperature (like the side panels of the case) that the water will lose heat energy and condense upon.

You could run air through a dehumidifier tho before it's put into the case. That would help.

BTW, thanks for the Guinness reference, Magus...you know me all too well...or, are just so sick of me mentioning it it's burned in your cerebrum.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I do like the cold winters here


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I do like the cold winters here









I love winter in MI, its not that cold here at the southern end, but my window doesnt seal properly and my PC enjoys CPU temps < 45C most of the winter


----------



## jck

I might try and enclose my patio and put in a power circuit out there and let it chill my PCs during the winter.

Nights down here get as cold as 15-20F, which would be better for cooling than having them inside where it's 60-65F in the winter.


----------



## FtW 420

Temps are going down here as well, got 1 folding rig going again for a heater in the living room & will get more online as soon as I get some motherboards in here. Cpu folding really doesn't work with my crappy net connection, but should be able to top 100k ppd with the gpus when it's all running.
My dad is in for his last radiation treatment today, find out soon if it kicked cancers ass (better have for what it put him through).

Edit, some of you guys in the top twenty step aside, I'm comin through...


----------



## lawrencendlw

By the time the air would reach the case after going through a dehumidifier, it would be close to room temp so that would take away the benefits. I'd just toss a few sponges into the duct lol and then vasoline the motherboard and other components like getting it ready for a LN2 setup.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
You'll get condensation where the cold air enters the warmer environment (on the input duct/tube), or even inside any enclosed area once the relative humidity reaches saturation and there are any surfaces colder than the ambient air temperature (like the side panels of the case) that the water will lose heat energy and condense upon.

You could run air through a dehumidifier tho before it's put into the case. That would help.

BTW, thanks for the Guinness reference, Magus...you know me all too well...or, are just so sick of me mentioning it it's burned in your cerebrum.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Temps are going down here as well, got 1 folding rig going again for a heater in the living room & will get more online as soon as I get some motherboards in here. Cpu folding really doesn't work with my crappy net connection, but should be able to top 100k ppd with the gpus when it's all running.
My dad is in for his last radiation treatment today, find out soon if it kicked cancers ass (better have for what it put him through).

Edit, some of you guys in the top twenty step aside, I'm comin through...

Hope he's got it beat. My mom and aunt both beat theirs. Good luck to your dad.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
By the time the air would reach the case after going through a dehumidifier, it would be close to room temp so that would take away the benefits. I'd just toss a few sponges into the duct lol and then vasoline the motherboard and other components like getting it ready for a LN2 setup.

Actually from just reading, most dehumidifiers use a chilling apparatus (peltier or compression) to chill the air and remove moisture.

I've actually thought about a DIY project involving making a mini-fridge into a peltier cooled/de-humidified rack for server boards.

4 foot mini fridge....200mm height per server board. That's like 5-6 servers I could put in and build a rack on back to hold the PSUs.

If I only had a workshop in my garage still...


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I've actually thought about a DIY project involving making a mini-fridge into a peltier cooled/de-humidified rack for server boards.

4 foot mini fridge....200mm height per server board. That's like 5-6 servers I could put in and build a rack on back to hold the PSUs.

If I only had a workshop in my garage still...









What about an evaporative cooling system? They are cheap and work extremely well.

Case and point:


----------



## mmx+

Damn impressive Markt and ShtSh00tr!























Do you think the 2 of you can sustain 500k PPD combined?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sks72* 
What about an evaporative cooling system? They are cheap and work extremely well.

Case and point:

It's all possible. I've even thought about running a circulative system in the next house I have. If you've ever seen some of the northern homes have the heating tubing under the flooring...I am thinking about doing that except building the tubing into the concrete foundation.

In the warmer months, the A/C would cool the floor within the first couple of inches from the inside. During the coldest months, the heat would warm the floor and house naturally and the cold from the mass of the outside would dissipate heat.

I have all sorts of ideas on it. I just don't have the time to spend on weekends with projects or I would.


----------



## SadistBlinx

I7 Folding is now offline, GL to who ever overtakes me, when i get back on the bandwagon your places are doomed once again.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Damn impressive Markt and ShtSh00tr!























Do you think the 2 of you can sustain 500k PPD combined?

I'm getting some warmer weather coming in, going to have to cut down soon. When the cool/cold weather is here to stay i'll have the revised farm.
GPU's are less points per watt than i7's. And are expensive to run as many as I have. So I'm going to be adding 2 one at a time as money allows. More if I can. I'll be selling alot of stuff then.


----------



## Freakn

Well Luckily I'm still folding but only with my GTS250.

Posted my 1090T to is new owner in the US today, very sad time but I'll slowly add more hardware.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm getting some warmer weather coming in, going to have to cut down soon. When the cool/cold weather is here to stay i'll have the revised farm.
GPU's are less points per watt than i7's. And are expensive to run as many as I have. So I'm going to be adding 2 one at a time as money allows. More if I can. I'll be selling alot of stuff then.

Awesome









I think I've finally got my i7 stable running 4.08GHz @ 1.328V. I ran it through 50 loops of LinX last night @ 10k problems and it finished within 16 mins.

If I SMP fold it all weekend without it hiccuping, I'm gonna switch it over to bigadv and that will crank up my PPD a lil bit.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Well Luckily I'm still folding but only with my GTS250.

Posted my 1090T to is new owner in the US today, very sad time but I'll slowly add more hardware.

Know how u feel being sad. I just posted off a mobo, CPU and HSF I wasn't really using and needed money. I'm selling 2 full systems soon, one older and used and the other with all brand new/unused parts that I pieced together. Hopefully pay off some bills and get myself mostly out of debt by the end of the year.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I just sold my iPad










On another note, the same guy that bought it has agreed to fold my 8800GTS under my name 24/7 for me, as I can't, what a nice guy!


----------



## Freakn

@jck

Yeah it does suck but they mention working on a cause so hopefully they'll be folding for OCN or atleast enjoy the chip as much as I did

@smokinwaffle

That's a bonus on top of the fact they'll be folding


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
I just sold my iPad









On another note, the same guy that bought it has agreed to fold my 8800GTS under my name 24/7 for me, as I can't, what a nice guy!









Sorry about your iPad. Of course, I can't imagine using something I have to hold and touch to make it work. last time I did that was a Coleco football game


----------



## SmokinWaffle

A bonus indeed.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Sorry about your iPad.

I didn't really want it anyway, it's a great toy but I don't use it enough to justify what I paid for it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Of course, I can't imagine using something I have to hold and touch to make it work.


----------



## grillinman

Look out top 500 I'll be there in a few hours! Got my E8400/9800GTX+ HTPF up and running the other day!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Look out top 500 I'll be there in a few hours! Got my E8400/9800GTX+ HTPF up and running the other day!























Oh lord...a Hawkeye? Hm. My dad is from Iowa. My Boss is from Iowa.

I think Iowa is out to get me!









I need more beer


----------



## lawrencendlw

You always need more beer... why not just get a Guinness IV installed? That way you could have some blood in your alcohol stream,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Oh lord...a Hawkeye? Hm. My dad is from Iowa. My Boss is from Iowa.

I think Iowa is out to get me!









I need more beer


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
You always need more beer... why not just get a Guinness IV installed? That way you could have some blood in your alcohol stream,

Cause, I'd need a port...not an IV.

They don't allow alcohol streams in the workplace...


----------



## lawrencendlw

If I learned anything about having blood in my alcohol stream while I was in the Navy it was, What they don't know doesn't hurt you lol. I can see if I can rig a water cooling loop up to you and instead of a reservoir I'd use a Keg of Guinness. I'd need a rather large pump or multiple pumps because that stuff is thick lol. Irish car bomb anyone(If you don't know what that is then go look it up, and look up a drink called a cement mixer while your at it lol. We used to get cement mixers for my guys when they hit 21, of course they also had to drink 21 shots first too lol... If they didn't get alcohol poisoning then they weren't drinking enough and we loaded up another bottle's worth of shots for them lol)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Cause, I'd need a port...not an IV.

They don't allow alcohol streams in the workplace...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
If I learned anything about having blood in my alcohol stream while I was in the Navy it was, What they don't know doesn't hurt you lol. I can see if I can rig a water cooling loop up to you and instead of a reservoir I'd use a Keg of Guinness. I'd need a rather large pump or multiple pumps because that stuff is thick lol. Irish car bomb anyone(If you don't know what that is then go look it up, and look up a drink called a cement mixer while your at it lol. We used to get cement mixers for my guys when they hit 21, of course they also had to drink 21 shots first too lol... If they didn't get alcohol poisoning then they weren't drinking enough and we loaded up another bottle's worth of shots for them lol)

Irish Car Bomb...heard of it? yes...love them.

Cement Mixer...have to look that one up. Never had one or even heard of it.

You sound like me and my college buddies. We used to sit with bottles (fifths) of booze, play cards, mix drinks, losers had to drink shots. We'd start about 7 or 8pm, and the last person would pass out about 5am.

We'd usually go through 4 or 5 fifths of Two Fingers tequila or Jamie '08 scotch.

21 shots? I'm shocked you didn't get jailed for manslaughter. That's a LOT of booze.

So, Navy eh? you a shellback? Some of my friends and several of my relatives were US Navy


----------



## omega17

you don't want to know what a cement mixer is








just thinking about it is making me feel sick

It's the best drink for someone you don't like


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Irish Car Bomb...heard of it? yes...love them.

Cement Mixer...have to look that one up. Never had one or even heard of it.

You sound like me and my college buddies. We used to sit with bottles (fifths) of booze, play cards, mix drinks, losers had to drink shots. We'd start about 7 or 8pm, and the last person would pass out about 5am.

We'd usually go through 4 or 5 fifths of *Two Fingers tequila* or Jamie '08 scotch.

21 shots? I'm shocked you didn't get jailed for manslaughter. That's a LOT of booze.

So, Navy eh? you a shellback? Some of my friends and several of my relatives were US Navy









gross, jim jack and jose for me, the captain might make an occasional appearance (usually the admiral or the lady instead though) and goldschlager is always at hand


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
gross, jim jack and jose for me, the captain might make an occasional appearance (usually the admiral or the lady instead though) and *goldschlager* is always at hand

Now THAT brings back some fond memories of a place in Dallas where ladies dance around in various states of undress.

Funny thing was after half a bottle of Goldschlager, me and my buddy were dancing with them...and we didn't get booted out.









It's good to have people like you


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm an Golden Shellback actually =D. For all of ye slimy polywogs that is someone who had crossed the equator and international dateline at the same time via ship...

The cement mixer is Irish cream and lemon juice and it curdles in your mouth. It's a great drink to buy someone on there 21st Birthday so they make sure to not become alcoholics lol. It almost always makes them puke but I developed a technique to drinking them and not getting sick since most people wont drink it unless you do to. What you do is as soon as the bartender pours it, slam it down and it wont have time to curdle. Most people make the mistake of sitting there and thinking about drinking it and that gives it time to curdle really bad lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Irish Car Bomb...heard of it? yes...love them.

Cement Mixer...have to look that one up. Never had one or even heard of it.

You sound like me and my college buddies. We used to sit with bottles (fifths) of booze, play cards, mix drinks, losers had to drink shots. We'd start about 7 or 8pm, and the last person would pass out about 5am.

We'd usually go through 4 or 5 fifths of Two Fingers tequila or Jamie '08 scotch.

21 shots? I'm shocked you didn't get jailed for manslaughter. That's a LOT of booze.

So, Navy eh? you a shellback? Some of my friends and several of my relatives were US Navy


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I only did Shellback, which is still cool in itself. But I did cruise the Suez Canal on the same float, not too many get to say that.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I'm an Golden Shellback actually =D. For all of ye slimy polywogs that is someone who had crossed the equator and international dateline at the same time via ship...

The cement mixer is Irish cream and lemon juice and it curdles in your mouth. It's a great drink to buy someone on there 21st Birthday so they make sure to not become alcoholics lol. It almost always makes them puke but I developed a technique to drinking them and not getting sick since most people wont drink it unless you do to. What you do is as soon as the bartender pours it, slam it down and it wont have time to curdle. Most people make the mistake of sitting there and thinking about drinking it and that gives it time to curdle really bad lol.

We always used lime juice, but the principle is the same









And by 'curdle', you need to imagine chunks forming, not just an odd texture


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
We always used lime juice, but the principle is the same









And by 'curdle', you need to imagine chunks forming, not just an odd texture









kinda like if you drink an Irish car bomb slowly. Watching girls drink them is hilarious once a chunk goes in their mouth


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
kinda like if you drink an Irish car bomb slowly. Watching girls drink them is hilarious once a chunk goes in their mouth

Chunk? Irish Car Bomb?

Jamesons...Guinness...Baileys...

What chunk?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Chunk? Irish Car Bomb?

Jamesons...Guinness...Baileys...

What chunk?









the baileys curdles with the guiness if you dont drink it fast


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I'm getting some warmer weather coming in, going to have to cut down soon. When the cool/cold weather is here to stay i'll have the revised farm.
GPU's are less points per watt than i7's. And are expensive to run as many as I have. So I'm going to be adding 2 one at a time as money allows. More if I can. I'll be selling alot of stuff then.

I can't wait to see how things turn out for you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Well Luckily I'm still folding but only with my GTS250.

Posted my 1090T to is new owner in the US today, very sad time but I'll slowly add more hardware.

Any particular reason you had to sell it?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
I just sold my iPad









On another note, the same guy that bought it has agreed to fold my 8800GTS under my name 24/7 for me, as I can't, what a nice guy!









That's super cool!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Look out top 500 I'll be there in a few hours! Got my E8400/9800GTX+ HTPF up and running the other day!























Nice!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Whats happening with ShtSh00ttr? I am getting close to bumping him down to 3rd place.


----------



## mmx+

Can't say I'm sure....hopefully everything's going fine for him still


----------



## jck

What happened to this love fest?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

too much new spam threads


----------



## lawrencendlw

I blame those damm ninja's... of course as me being a pirate I blame the ninja's for everything lol...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


too much new spam threads


----------



## zodac

I blame the increase in PPD; people now realise by not posting and browsing on OCN, they can actually get more points.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats right zodac, if I'm at home my cpu ppd drops to 21k. If I'm at work its at 22.5k


----------



## zodac

Yup; my PPD's been awesome the last couple of days.

Shame I'm not getting bonus points right now, or else EOC would be looking awesome.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yup; my PPD's been awesome the last couple of days.

Shame I'm not getting bonus points right now, or else EOC would be looking awesome.










Why aren't you getting bonus points?

Still working on the first 10 WU's?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, you've been pretty inactive indeed








After we are done with making the passkeys ready ocn's ppd will increase a lot xD


----------



## zodac

Yeah, getting usernames ready for the FFW.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, getting usernames ready for the FFW.


I should be doing that, but right when I started the first work unit for the team poof went my rig.

Finally got around backing up (70% done) my SSD to my F3 since Windows got corrupted. Hopefully I can OC and start doing some work units for the FFW.

Just a little paranoid, really not sure if the PSU was the cause of this.
The mobo doesn't feel all that right to me either, but the 480 for sure is going back.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I should be doing that, but right when I started the first work unit for the team poof went my rig.

Finally got around backing up (70% done) my SSD to my F3 since Windows got corrupted. Hopefully I can OC and start doing some work units for the FFW.

Just a little paranoid, really not sure if the PSU was the cause of this.
The mobo doesn't feel all that right to me either, but the 480 for sure is going back.



Just RMA everything then.

Although it may take a month or so, at least you'll have a peace of mind after you a new mobo and PSU back.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Just RMA everything then.

Although it may take a month or so, at least you'll have a peace of mind after you a new mobo and PSU back.










That was the initial plan, but I really need to do a few things and the q6600/8800gts won't cut it.

Plus I don't want to be too far behind in helping our team Explosm. 
Bad enough we had a bad start this month.









Once I get some info on what happened to the 480 from EVGA then I shall take my next step.

Grr just noticed another person passed me, #151.








I was at 146 before the incident.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


That was the initial plan, but I really need to do a few things and the q6600/8800gts won't cut it.

Plus I don't want to be too far behind in helping our team Explosm. 
Bad enough we had a bad start this month.









Once I get some info on what happened to the 480 from EVGA then I shall take my next step.

Grr just noticed another person passed me, #151.








I was at 146 before the incident.


I thought you're folding on your Q6600 for the team? I thought this incident only hit the i7 system?

Don't think so much about the team though. Get your own personal folding problems out, then pay us back by folding 24/7.









And don't worry about the decline in rank, this kind of stuff is bound to happen to every folder.


----------



## LiLChris

Never have I gone down in rank more than maybe 1 place due to bigadvs so it bothers me!









But yea I am folding the q6600 but thats the rig I am using now, and sometimes I have to shut off folding to do a few things.


----------



## Freakn

Just sold my my GTS250 so now I can just afford a GTS450 and hopefully end up with 2-3 times the same PPD


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Just sold my my GTS250 so now I can just afford a GTS450 and hopefully end up with 2-3 times the same PPD


3 times? Hmm doubtful, but 2 times the amount of your GTS 250 for sure!

Go for GTX 460.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


3 times? Hmm doubtful, but 2 times the amount of your GTS 250 for sure!

Go for GTX 460.










Well the 450 is $133 and cheapest 460 $189, for the price I think the 450 is the better $/ppd option

Plus the power consumption/ppd should also be better


----------



## LiLChris

I was going to say I have seen way cheaper 460s but your from down under so nevermind.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Well the 450 is $133 and cheapest 460 $189, for the price I think the 450 is the better $/ppd option

Plus the power consumption/ppd should also be better



Definitely

The 450 loses to the 460 PPD-wise only by a small margin when both cards are OC'd.

However, power consumption on the 450 is significantly lower 105W as compared to the 460's 160W.

However, do note that the 450's only excel with the 9xx units. With the 6xx units, it performs only satisfactory.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Get a GX2,


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Get a GX2,



















9800GX2







GTS 450


----------



## mmx+

GTS450 supposed to come this afternoon


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

It feels like 4pm. I was wondering where the tracking number was for my card since the guy I'm buying it from said he would send the tracking number as soon as CityLink collect it, then I noticed its not even 2pm. Last night has taken its toll.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


9800GX2







GTS 450











I







my GX2. Another eVGA one is on it's way to me now









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


GTS450 supposed to come this afternoon


----------



## mmx+

I can't wait to see what sort of PPD I can get on it


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I can't wait to see what sort of PPD I can get on it










Same as everyone else?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


What happened to this love fest?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


too much new spam threads










Proof that Dutch people know all the right answers
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I blame those damm ninja's... of course as me being a pirate I blame the ninja's for everything lol...


Ninjas are to blame too...for Rice-A-Roni.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I blame the increase in PPD; people now realise by not posting and browsing on OCN, they can actually get more points.










Some of us already knew that
















My PPD is about to start going up too...just watch


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Same as everyone else?










Well it'll depend on the clocks









I figure that I should be able to get quite nice clocks w/ some extra voltage


----------



## jck

I am gonna try and get some extra clocks tonight...both on the i7 and the 1055T.









1.4V and 70C on the i7 to get 4.1GHz FTW


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I am gonna try and get some extra clocks tonight...both on the i7 and the 1055T.









1.4V and 70C on the i7 to get 4.1GHz FTW










Awesome


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I need to overclock my i7. One day.

_One day._


----------



## jck

With the unlocked multiplier, the OC on my 875k is nice. I have it right now around 157x25 or something like that.

Not sure how to OC the 920 tho.


----------



## mmx+

Up the vcore and BLCK and you should be good to go for at least 3.8ghz


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I need to overclock my i7. One day.

_One day._


At this point, might as well give automatic OC a try if your mobo has that option.

Evga calls it "Dummy OC"








I am using it now till I fix everything.

Sadly I don't remember my dam settings and I lost them so have to start from scratch this week.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I did do some brief overclocking, got it to 4GHz @ 1.27v, but it bluescreened as soon as I ran prime and I didn't have time to make it stable. Might have another go tonight.

I used this guide, I just need some time to play with it, that'll help you too Chris


----------



## jck

Only prob with the 875k is that I got DDR3-1333 in that rig. The Corsair XMS ram I got was intel compatible, but too slow.

Soon as I get on an SMP WU that I can stop, I'm gonna swap the DDR3-1600 gaming ram into it and see if I can get a higher base clock.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I had my E7300 at 3.33GHz on my old board.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I did do some brief overclocking, got it to 4GHz @ 1.27v, but it bluescreened as soon as I ran prime and I didn't have time to make it stable. Might have another go tonight.



Oh dirty overclocking, thats what I shall do this time around.
Don't have time to go up in steps.

Luckily I remembered one setting, the Vcore...thats cause its in my sig.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I used this guide, I just need some time to play with it, that'll help you too Chris




















I know how to OC my i7, its just I lost all my settings when my 480 died and my OS got corrupted and the mobo decided to take a nose dive.
Dam it thats a reminder, have to email EVGA back.


----------



## mmx+

I got up to a 210mhz BLCK w/ some Corsair XMS3 1333.  20x210 @ 1.35v


----------



## SmokinWaffle

jck, my RAM's 1333 too. Link.

It was like Â£120 when I got it 6 - 7 months ago


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I got up to a 210mhz BLCK w/ some Corsair XMS3 1333. 20x210 @ 1.35v


I'll try that as soon as I get an SMP, but I think that would be lowering mine. I think the 875k starts at 22x. Maybe that's a trick I never tried and should.

Thanks


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I'll try that as soon as I get an SMP, but I think that would be lowering mine. I think the 875k starts at 22x. Maybe that's a trick I never tried and should.

Thanks










Well my i7 has a 21x multi, I just wanted to see what BLCK I can get. My point is that 1333mhz RAM should be fine for ~4ghz


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I remember lowing my RAM from 800 to 667 and then bumping with the FSB. It just worked......


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I'll try that as soon as I get an SMP, but I think that would be lowering mine. I think the 875k starts at 22x. Maybe that's a trick I never tried and should.

Thanks










Eww even multiplier?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


jck, my RAM's 1333 too. Link.

It was like Â£120 when I got it 6 - 7 months ago










Hm. I just checked something. I think my ram said it was 1333, but the stuff I bought is DDR3-1600.

Here's the link to what I bought:
CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M2A1600C9

If NewEgg has sent me the wrong thing, I'm going to go back through all my orders for the past 6 months and double check all my parts vs what I ordered.

I might have to return a lot of stuff. This is scary.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Eww even multiplier?










What's wrong w/ that?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What's wrong w/ that?

















I read something a while back that said they do better on like 21x or 23x multiplier. Not sure why. Didn't read the whole thing.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I read something a while back that said they do better on like 21x or 23x multiplier. Not sure why. Didn't read the whole thing.


Never heard that









Might be something to try...but at least for me, I do 21x182, since that gives me a very stable 3.83ghz which has decent temps


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Never heard that









Might be something to try...but at least for me, I do 21x182, since that gives me a very stable 3.83ghz which has decent temps










Thats an odd multiplier.









Its not 100% proven fact, but the numbers don't lie.
Odd multipliers give better results then even multipliers.

I always used 21x191, I want to give 23x a try since thats the best part of the 930. 
Going to have my chance this week, maybe today...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Never heard that









Might be something to try...but at least for me, I do 21x182, since that gives me a very stable 3.83ghz which has decent temps










Yeah, my 157x25 seems really stable. It was crunching through that 2685 at 37:07 TPF last night w/ my GTS250 GPU folding too. I guess it's doing alright. Gonna net me about 70k tomorrow night (about 29k PPD).









Now if I get the 1055T OCed to 4.2GHz, I'll do the hybrid on it and bigadv it as well maybe for another ~15k PPD.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Definitely

However, power consumption on the 450 is significantly lower 105W as compared to the 460's 160W.


That their is key for me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Get a GX2,









Way too much power draw for the points


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Just noticed that when I broke 17M I also took over the lucky 13 spot. So hard to pass people now. Next overtake is over a month away.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Just noticed that when I broke 17M I also took over the lucky 13 spot. So hard to pass people now. Next overtake is over a month away.










Gratz on 13th too


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Just noticed that when I broke 17M I also took over the lucky 13 spot. So hard to pass people now. Next overtake is over a month away.










Congrats on the 13th spot!








It gets harder at top 100, I dont want to know how long it'll take in the top 50









5000 posts


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


5000 posts










Only?


----------



## spice003

can some one help me? i keep getting unstable machine even though i lowered my gpu clock, and deleted queue and work files.

here is the log

Code:



Code:


[23:02:28] *------------------------------*
[23:02:28] [email protected] GPU Core -- Beta
[23:02:28] Version 2.09 (Thu May 20 11:58:42 PDT 2010)
[23:02:28] 
[23:02:28] Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
[23:02:28] Board Type: Nvidia
[23:02:28] Core      : 
[23:02:28] Preparing to commence simulation
[23:02:28] - Looking at optimizations...
[23:02:28] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_03.ckp
[23:02:28] - Created dyn
[23:02:28] - Files status OK
[23:02:28] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[23:02:28] - Expanded 28927 -> 163067 (decompressed 563.7 percent)
[23:02:28] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=28927 data_size=163067, decompressed_data_size=163067 diff=0
[23:02:28] - Digital signature verified
[23:02:28] 
[23:02:28] Project: 10632 (Run 84, Clone 95, Gen 1)
[23:02:28] 
[23:02:28] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[23:02:28] Entering M.D.
[23:02:34] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  2392630926 3181471079 2392488067 2189425645 1697153759
[23:02:34] Working on 582 p2750_N68H_AM03
[23:02:34] Client config found, loading data.
[23:02:34] Starting GUI Server
[23:02:38] mdrun_gpu returned 
[23:02:38] NANs detected on GPU
[23:02:38] 
[23:02:38] [email protected] Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Only?










Join date....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


can some one help me? i keep getting unstable machine even though i lowered my gpu clock, and deleted queue and work files.

here is the log

Code:


Code:


[23:02:28] *------------------------------*
[23:02:28] [email protected] GPU Core -- Beta
[23:02:28] Version 2.09 (Thu May 20 11:58:42 PDT 2010)
[23:02:28] 
[23:02:28] Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
[23:02:28] Board Type: Nvidia
[23:02:28] Core      : 
[23:02:28] Preparing to commence simulation
[23:02:28] - Looking at optimizations...
[23:02:28] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_03.ckp
[23:02:28] - Created dyn
[23:02:28] - Files status OK
[23:02:28] sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
[23:02:28] - Expanded 28927 -> 163067 (decompressed 563.7 percent)
[23:02:28] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=28927 data_size=163067, decompressed_data_size=163067 diff=0
[23:02:28] - Digital signature verified
[23:02:28] 
[23:02:28] Project: 10632 (Run 84, Clone 95, Gen 1)
[23:02:28] 
[23:02:28] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[23:02:28] Entering M.D.
[23:02:34] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  2392630926 3181471079 2392488067 2189425645 1697153759
[23:02:34] Working on 582 p2750_N68H_AM03
[23:02:34] Client config found, loading data.
[23:02:34] Starting GUI Server
[23:02:38] mdrun_gpu returned 
[23:02:38] NANs detected on GPU
[23:02:38] 
[23:02:38] [email protected] Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE


I can only say that you should try to build your oc up from the ground in combination with [email protected] I did the same and could get my 460 stable at 900 core/ 1800 shaders.


----------



## zodac

WU died in 4 seconds. I say delete the WU, but keep a note of the PRCG values. If you get the wsame one, and it fails at the same points, report the WU.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Gratz on 13th too











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Congrats on the 13th spot!








It gets harder at top 100, I dont want to know how long it'll take in the top 50










Thanks guys.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
WU died in 4 seconds. I say delete the WU, but keep a note of the PRCG values. If you get the wsame one, and it fails at the same points, report the WU.


yeah i keep getting the same one and it keeps saying the same thing. i folded over night and everything was fine. how do i report the wu?


----------



## zodac

Use the PRCG values as the thread title, and post the FAHlog here:
http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.ph...27cf3acc2c9fc7


----------



## spice003

i have to register







i dont like registering







, so how do i get a different WU? cause i tried deleting the queue.dat and work folder but it keeps getting the same wu.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

One thing that _sometimes_ works is redoing the client config and changing the machine id. No guarantees but I've done it before with mild success.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


i have to register







i dont like registering







, so how do i get a different WU? cause i tried deleting the queue.dat and work folder but it keeps getting the same wu.


Try changing the machine ID as well as deleting the work/queue folders.

Edit: AWG beat me to it.


----------



## spice003

that worked!, thanx for the help everyone. i left you guys reps except zodac for obvious reasons


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I finally passed ShtSh00ttr, by a whopping 104 ppd, and made it to #2 on the top 20.








I had to post this right away because I am willing to bet that Sht00ttr will be back in #2 by the next update


----------



## dontknowa

congrat. ShtSh00ttr has been very quiet lately, I wonder if he is preparing for another beasty folding rig


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dontknowa*


congrat. ShtSh00ttr has been very quiet lately, I wonder if he is preparing for another beasty folding rig










I have noticed his absence lately ,which is why I posted, and hope he comes back with even more folding power.


----------



## HobieCat

I remember him saying he had a spare 980x sitting around, maybe hes just getting some parts together to fire that thing up. If he does than thats gonna be some crazy PPD.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Hmm still not a fan of being out of the top 5, but it's a knock down drag out fight going on up there. I'll be the king of the other fifteen.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Stupid Steam


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Hmm still not a fan of being out of the top 5, but it's a knock down drag out fight going on up there. I'll be the king of the other fifteen.










Wasn't that long ago that 50K ppd put us in the top 5, now its 100K and even then its tough.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I am loosing my memory......."Not my mental memory..I know I am old but not there yet!" My sig rig has shut down a few times these past weeks and this time I caught the "Problem in RAM or memory error". Dang nabit I can not win from loosing. I have fallen to 91-95th now. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr

Chuck D Fold on...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Hmm still not a fan of being out of the top 5, but it's a knock down drag out fight going on up there. I'll be the king of the other fifteen.










Ain't that the truth about the top 5...
But if I can reach my goal using about the same electricity for double or more ppd by adding 2-3 i7s and upgrading just a few gpu's. And eliminating some.
A gts 250 has the same tdp roughly as an i7 but only gets 25% of the points, so with that in mind, less gpu's is the way to go.


----------



## Baldy

I'm starting to pick up 611 units on my GTS 450...not cool.









Has anyone noticed that the SMP is not as affected by the 611 units compared to the 9xx units?


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


I'm starting to pick up 611 units on my GTS 450...not cool.










What sort of ppd is it getting?


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


What sort of ppd is it getting?


On my OC'd GTS 450, around 9.6K PPD.


----------



## SadistBlinx

I miss my PPD /cry my hard working ranks are going to hell lol.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


On my OC'd GTS 450, around 9.6K PPD.


Boooo, go away 611's!

I'm getting nothing but 912's on my 450, 13.5K PPD FTW BBQ


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Boooo, go away 611's!

I'm getting nothing but 912's on my 450, 13.5K PPD FTW BBQ










Yup, getting the 9xx units back on my 450 once again. 14-15K PPD for the win.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Damm I'm only getting 17.5k-25k on my GTX 480 =(***


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

925 at the moment


----------



## Freakn

GTS450 = WIN

First full day of folding with it and I've got 14 wu's (912 & 925's) for 12846 points with a Shader OC @ 1850mhz

My GTS250 was only pulling 4-5k points in a day max, so has equalled close enough to 3 times the points


----------



## lawrencendlw

I might just have to buy 3 or 4 of These then and run them in a couple of computers to get close to 100k PPD out of it total. Even if I buy 3 then It would only cost me $495 and that's still less than I paid for my 480. I'd be willing to bet that if I ran them in SLI that they would kill my 480 also because of how well the fermi cards scale for SLI. Now would running them in SLI be a option to use them for folding still or no? Would I have to do the SLI for gaming and then take off the bridge to fold?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


GTS450 = WIN

First full day of folding with it and I've got 14 wu's (912 & 925's) for 12846 points with a Shader OC @ 1850mhz

My GTS250 was only pulling 4-5k points in a day max, so has equalled close enough to 3 times the points


----------



## [CyGnus]

You can only run 2 in sli for tri sli you need 465 minimum







and 2 GTS450 in SLI are a little better then a GTX460 1GB... I will buy another Asus Direct CU GTS450 and SLI them and stay with the GTX460 for physX but the main use will be folding already ordered the block for GTX460 and some OCZ ramsinks since my card is not reference the full coverage block wont fit already tried one. Then i just overclock the GTS450 to 1GHzcore 2GHz shadder and will try the same values for the GTX460 on water







hope this goes right


----------



## PCSarge

you cant fold in SLI.....ive tried with my 8600GTSs and a friend tried with gtx 295s the client will enter an unstable machine loops


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


you cant fold in SLI.....ive tried with my 8600GTSs and a friend tried with gtx 295s the client will enter an unstable machine loops


Not true. I'm almost 100% sure that Folding with SLI is now possible. Can't remember what made it this way, but I know people are Folding along with SLI.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It might be the fact that the Fermi cards fold on the GPU3 Client and the cards that he was speaking of was on a GPU2 Client.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Not true. I'm almost 100% sure that Folding with SLI is now possible. Can't remember what made it this way, but I know people are Folding along with SLI.


----------



## zodac

GPUs, both Fermi and otherwise, should be able to Fold in SLI. In some cases, however, they don't.

Don't ask me why; they just don't.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Z that Team Competition graph is looking rather cluttered isn't it lol. I guess it's a good thing that we have that many teams but it's hard to differentiate between teams at this point huh lol. Looks like something a 3 year old did with some crayons.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


GPUs, both Fermi and otherwise, should be able to Fold in SLI. In some cases, however, they don't.

Don't ask me why; they just don't.


----------



## zodac

The main one looks fine... daily looks gruesome.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
On my OC'd GTS 450, around 9.6K PPD.

Wait, really? W/ my GTS450 @ 925/1850 it pulls just shy of 8k PPD on the 611s. And right at 14k on the 9XXs. What clocks are you at?


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Not true. I'm almost 100% sure that Folding with SLI is now possible. Can't remember what made it this way, but I know people are Folding along with SLI.









My sig rig with fold with tri-sli enabled but it makes everything slow.Even the mouse curser moves slow.I just fold with it turned off with the sli bridge left in.


----------



## mmx+

I must say that it's strange that SLI would make it slower


----------



## markt

For non-fermi cards is gpu3 running better? I never did put it on any of my rigs.


----------



## [CyGnus]

For non-fermi gpu3 steels some PPD


----------



## markt

Ok, that answers it, thanks.


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## mmx+

Not really running any better, all cards take a bit of a hit. GT200 especially


----------



## zodac

Nah, my 9800GT is getting the same on GPU3 as it was on GPU2 with a light OC. *And* there's no lag.


----------



## mmx+

Well this would probably be for his dedicated rigs









And I've still seen better PPD on the 9600GT and GTS250 under GPU2 than GPU3


----------



## zodac

I used to, but aside from the 353s, the new GPU3 WUs are as good/better than other GPU2 WUs.

611s are still a little bit less, but I don't get them anymore.


----------



## Freakn

Just picked up another GTS450, how much less ppd should I expect with it in 4x slot versus a 16x slot?


----------



## LiLChris

Virtually none, your ok running it at x4.
The way it works is it sends the data to the GPU then when its done it returns it back so bandwidth really isn't an issue.

FYI - *x* _before the_ *#*


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Virtually none, your ok running it at x4.
The way it works is it sends the data to the GPU then when its done it returns it back so bandwidth really isn't an issue.

FYI - *x* _before the_ *#*


Ok great, yeah realized I had that back to front after I posted but being on the iPhone really couldn't be bothered to change it


----------



## Freakn

Ok now I've got a problem with mu GPU's after following the guide

Has anyone had the issue with "cudart32_30_14.dll" is missing?

Set it all up and the first GPU is folding but as soon as I try and start the second that error appears


----------



## [CyGnus]

copy the first folder to the second and switch machine ID all is ok


----------



## markt

Yay my power bill is only $525 this month! woohoo!
Any of the guys getting 100k ppd + seeing high bills?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mine dropped from 196€ to 112€







i have a new agreement with them i only pay half from 10pm to 08am







hope next month is a little less i only got this thing going since 11 not from day 01 last month ohh well better later then never


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Yay my power bill is only $525 this month! woohoo!
Any of the guys getting 100k ppd + seeing high bills?


$416. 1308 sq ft. Last month had 24 35C/95F+ days. My AC was running constantly until after midnight.

I'm actually watching the meter now. If my KWH is staying at the same level, I will have to shut down a rig or two.

I'm used to $100-200 electric bills.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I love in military housing so my power bill per month is $0... I just wish that I had multiple rigs to fold on. So if any of you want to tap into my free power then just send your rigs on over lol. I eventually want to get a farm going since I don't pay for power and I could really get some points rolling for 37726 but as it stands right now I am unemployed and we're only just getting by on my wives military paycheck so no new rigs for me







... we have several years (about 11) left of being in military housing so that is a ton of points that can be made but as for now they will have to be lost due to my lack of available funds to buy new setups.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


$416. 1308 sq ft. Last month had 24 35C/95F+ days. My AC was running constantly until after midnight.

I'm actually watching the meter now. If my KWH is staying at the same level, I will have to shut down a rig or two.

I'm used to $100-200 electric bills.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I love in military housing so my power bill per month is $0... I just wish that I had multiple rigs to fold on. So if any of you want to tap into my free power then just send your rigs on over lol. I eventually want to get a farm going since I don't pay for power and I could really get some points rolling for 37726 but as it stands right now I am unemployed and we're only just getting by on my wives military paycheck so no new rigs for me







... we have several years (about 11) left of being in military housing so that is a ton of points that can be made but as for now they will have to be lost due to my lack of available funds to buy new setups.


Might be interested in that....I'll let you know if I am. Could be very nice...what I'd do for free power









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Just picked up another GTS450, how much less ppd should I expect with it in 4x slot versus a 16x slot?


My GTS450 gets identical PPD in an x16, x8, and x4 slot (all PCIe 2.0)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I have a "Mother-in-law room" (It's basically half the size of a normal room but with only 1 door, no closet, and no windows) upstairs that I could setup a pretty substantial folding farm in and the wife would be fine with it because it's out of site out of mind type mentality. The offer is open to anyone who wants to use it. Just PM me and we can set something up. By doing this we can push OCN to first place in no time lol. Let's just pool a bunch of parts laying around and make full folding computers out of it and then make another OCN account name to fold it under so that everyone can check the stats and we all benefit from it. Let me know what you all think. I think that we could easily fit 20 whole setups in there and with that much PPD we should be able to overtake teams in no time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Might be interested in that....I'll let you know if I am. Could be very nice...what I'd do for free power









My GTS450 gets identical PPD in an x16, x8, and x4 slot (all PCIe 2.0)


----------



## [CyGnus]

nice idea but who will pay the electric bill? A room like that needs a AC unit to putt all those rigs nice and cold.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I live in military housing so I don't pay for electricity (Rent or any other utilities for that matter). I have 2 window AC Unit's in my house already but I'm sure it wouldn't be that hard to get a stand alone system.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


nice idea but who will pay the electric bill? A room like that needs a AC unit to putt all those rigs nice and cold.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Yay my power bill is only $525 this month! woohoo!
Any of the guys getting 100k ppd + seeing high bills?

Noticed a substantial increase in the last power bill but that was due to the a/c running 24/7.
Only the sig rig is at my house. All my other folding rigs are at my office and I haven't noticed any increase in the office power bills.


----------



## lawrencendlw

How many rigs do you have total including the ones at the office and what kind of equipment do they have in them? I only ask because of your ridiculously high PPD lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Noticed a substantial increase in the last power bill but that was due to the a/c running 24/7.
Only the sig rig is at my house. All my other folding rigs are at my office and I haven't noticed any increase in the office power bills.

Oh and about the heat form all of those systems, my wife would love that because she is always cold lol. I'll put a few fans blowing all of that hot air out of the room and then pipe in the cold winter air in from outside. That will hold me over until late spring and even into early summer. By then I can probably either get a stand alone system or rig a window unit to just stay in the room (and drain off the condensation) and then blow the hot air out of the room.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
How many rigs do you have total including the ones at the office and what kind of equipment do they have in them? I only ask because of your ridiculously high PPD lol.

5 total rigs running (Sig rig plus 4 at my office)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Identical rigs?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
5 total rigs running (Sig rig plus 4 at my office)


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Identical rigs?

No 2 rigs are alike (Just like snowflakes)









Rig#1-i7 980X w/ 2 GTX 295
Rig#2-i7 920 w/ 2 GTX 460
Rig#3-i7 920 w/ 2GTX 460
Rig#4-T1055 w/GTX 260, GTS 250
Rig#5-Athlon 64 X2 4800 GTX 260


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Yeah I have a "Mother-in-law room" (It's basically half the size of a normal room but with only 1 door, no closet, and no windows) upstairs that I could setup a pretty substantial folding farm in and the wife would be fine with it because it's out of site out of mind type mentality. The offer is open to anyone who wants to use it. Just PM me and we can set something up. By doing this we can push OCN to first place in no time lol. Let's just pool a bunch of parts laying around and make full folding computers out of it and then make another OCN account name to fold it under so that everyone can check the stats and we all benefit from it. Let me know what you all think. I think that we could easily fit 20 whole setups in there and with that much PPD we should be able to overtake teams in no time.

A nice idea. One problem you will have is breakers tripping. I have _free_ power but I can only get a few computers in one room due to the wiring.
If you could run a few extra lines in to that room, you might have a real nice folding room


----------



## markt

I can show you how to bypass those pesky breakers lol.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Why when I read this do I just see whatever it is that you have in mind ending in the fire department telling me "I'm sorry sir, we couldn't save anything"? lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I can show you how to bypass those pesky breakers lol.


----------



## Freakn

Just checked my stat's and just had the first complete session with both my 450's folding although in separate machines but that's ok for a while

Should get approx 3.5k points each update so on a good day that's 28k


----------



## jck

Nice.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's total for both cards right? Or overall for everything in your system?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Just checked my stat's and just had the first complete session with both my 450's folding although in separate machines but that's ok for a while

Should get approx 3.5k points each update so on a good day that's 28k


----------



## Freakn

Just the 2 450's only, nothing else is currently folding


----------



## jck

I'm thinkin about stoppin the -smp 4 folding on the Athlon II x4, or at least going to -smp 3.

I think that's probably what's killing my GTX465s. they're only doing 11k-12.5k ppd each. I should be pushing out more like 33-35k I bet.


----------



## lawrencendlw

how many PPD can u get from that 550BE? Like the Max you can get, and then what is an average PPD from it? I'm thinking of getting a AMD rig when my wife is gone on deployment (Shh dont tell her lol) and making that the dedicated folding rig. Probably get 2,3,or 4 eVGA GTS 450's and juat OWN some PPD. Does anyone know what ,on average, a 450 gets, a 460 gets, a 465 gets, a 470 gets, and a 480 gets (Points per day I mean)? I'd like to see a comparison of them and figure out points per dollar spent and make a decision based on that. This tax year is going to be great for me. Looking to get 5 digits back from good ole Uncle Sam and I can think of a few things to spend it on =D.


----------



## Freakn

Check out the GPU ppd database is the best thing.

There is a link in the sticky about folding that mort posted


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have found that very vague and inconsistent not to mention not very organized (no offence to whom ever took the time to make it, I mean no disrespect) It's just a little tough to navigate it and figure out what's going on at a glance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Check out the GPU ppd database is the best thing.

There is a link in the sticky about folding that mort posted


----------



## Freakn

Could always copy it into a speedsheet and run it through a couple of averaging filters.

A bit of work but would clear out some of said inconcistency


----------



## jck

lawrencedlw:

IMHO, just build a cheapy i7 1156 rig. You can price one out for less than 600 caseless right now. And bargain shop a caseless setup for about $500 or so with discounts, combos, and MIRs.

You'll get much more folding power from an i7 than you will an AMD. And, you can get entry level i7s for under $250 if you shop around.

I know. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


how many PPD can u get from that 550BE? Like the Max you can get, and then what is an average PPD from it? I'm thinking of getting a AMD rig when my wife is gone on deployment (Shh dont tell her lol) and making that the dedicated folding rig. Probably get 2,3,or 4 eVGA GTS 450's and juat OWN some PPD. Does anyone know what ,on average, a 450 gets, a 460 gets, a 465 gets, a 470 gets, and a 480 gets (Points per day I mean)? I'd like to see a comparison of them and figure out points per dollar spent and make a decision based on that. This tax year is going to be great for me. Looking to get 5 digits back from good ole Uncle Sam and I can think of a few things to spend it on =D.


550BE @ ~4ghz: ~3k

GTS450: ~14k
GTX460: ~15k
GTX465: ~12-13k
GTX470: ~14-15k
GTX480: ~15-17k

Figures are with mild/moderate OCs


----------



## lawrencendlw

Thank you mmx+. That's insane that the 460's pump out that many points and the higher cards don't pump out more. It makes sense since they had to dumb down the 460 to sell it so that it wouldn't be more powerful than the 465's 470's and 480's... Looks like they failed at that lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


550BE @ ~4ghz: ~3k

GTS450: ~14k
GTX460: ~15k
GTX465: ~12-13k
GTX470: ~14-15k
GTX480: ~15-17k

Figures are with mild/moderate OCs


----------



## Magus2727

folding and game play are different monsters... the average user the 480 will still be the much better card then the 460 or 450.


----------



## Freakn

I tried dirt 2 on my 450 and found it felt on par with my old ati4670. But watching a 1080p & 720p on separate screens both powered by a single 450 saw only a small 1000ppd drop to 12k


----------



## louze001

Ramping up production once again for the foldathon!! First place here i come!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Ramping up production once again for the foldathon!! First place here i come!










I knew that the big guns would be coming out soon.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I knew that the big guns would be coming out soon.










My big gun ended up being a dud...and worse

Did all the work to get ready to Linux-ize my 1055T...and I went to use the CD I put Ubuntu on and...pfffffft...the Burner program didn't make a bootable disc from the ISO image.

I got fed up, OCed it to 4.10GHz...and then tried to restart both of my GPU clients...one started failing...so I wiped out the data and restarted it...failing...did everything but reinstall or reload drivers.

So now...well...bah humbug...I won't be dropping 2 bigadvs now...just maybe 1.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


folding and game play are different monsters... the average user the 480 will still be the much better card then the 460 or 450.


Yep, a GTX480 will probably be twice as fast a GTX480 for games, just not FAH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Ramping up production once again for the foldathon!! First place here i come!










GL









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


My big gun ended up being a dud...and worse

Did all the work to get ready to Linux-ize my 1055T...and I went to use the CD I put Ubuntu on and...pfffffft...the Burner program didn't make a bootable disc from the ISO image.

I got fed up, OCed it to 4.10GHz...and then tried to restart both of my GPU clients...one started failing...so I wiped out the data and restarted it...failing...did everything but reinstall or reload drivers.

So now...well...bah humbug...I won't be dropping 2 bigadvs now...just maybe 1.


Ooh, that sucks









Good luck getting things going again

EDIT: Indeed, GTS450 has no work


----------



## SadistBlinx

Hot weather last few days so folding has come to a standstill..i got one smp in before it started bakeing ><


----------



## mmx+

Anyone else getting terrible WUs? I've had nothing but 611s on my GTS450 and 494s on my GTX260 all day.

My PPD is down to ~14k from ~21.5k as a result


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Only 611's and 670x units for me









I'm at ~45k


----------



## jck

I bet Zodac caused it! Probably told Stanford to give up bad ones to push us to fold more.

Sneaky ole Z...


----------



## zodac

Is it working?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Is it working?


Is what working?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Bloody second rig is messing with me....
If I change the display cable from the first to the second card it just crashes








Something is wrong with that rig, but I cant test it before saturday.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Bloody second rig is messing with me....
If I change the display cable from the first to the second card it just crashes








Something is wrong with that rig, but I cant test it before saturday.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Is what working?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I bet Zodac caused it! Probably told Stanford to give up bad ones to push us to fold more.

Sneaky ole Z...










That.


----------



## HobieCat

3x 6701's
1x 6702
countless 611's


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That.


Got no clue if the 465s are getting WUs yet. I'm 40 miles away in my office.

I'll fill you in on that when I get home in 4 hours. Sorry


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Is it working?

No. At this rate, I'm going to have to close the GTS450 client, it's making the computer unusable. And I have to use it


----------



## Baldy

Quite a rough foldathon this has turned out to be. :/


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah tell me about it. Because of the rough problems that I was having with the WU's this morning, my card is now fried. Time for RMA #2 =(***. I had my card up to 900 core last night but I took it back down maybe 45 minutes later and then a few hours later I started to have problems with the card not passing WU's so I took it back to stock and had the same problems. I finally got it back to working last night and went to bed. I woke up this morning to a 107c GPU temp and a 117c PCB temp. Took the card apart to change the TIM and it was BAKED on bad. Put it all back together and now it wont start at all =( Should I try to "Bake" the card? I'm a little uneasy about that since it's a $500+ card.


----------



## mmx+

I'd send it back assuming it's still under warranty


----------



## jck

That is the funniest thing...I've never overclocked any of my GPUs.

I just think God is out to get me.


----------



## omega17

I'd send it back too

First thing I do when I get a card is strip the heatsink off and check out the paste.

My GTS450 I got last week looked like a blind man had applied it with a spade, and missed the centre of the die







Hate to think how it would be running if I hadn't cleaned it up with IPA and wiped a nice smooth bit of AS5 on

Now I get constant 46 degrees on 9xx's and 51 on 6xx's









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck*
That is the funniest thing...I've never overclocked any of my GPUs









This isn't called stock.net! What are you playing at?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 







This isn't called stock.net! What are you playing at?









Yes mommy. I'll be good from now on mommy. Don't beat me with wire hangers mommy.
















It isn't called gripeatme.com either









I OC my CPUs...that's enough


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Yes mommy. I'll be good from now on mommy. Don't beat me with wire hangers mommy.
















It isn't called gripeatme.com either









I OC my CPUs...that's enough









I thought that said grip.eat.me







wondered what kind of werid site that would be









GPU's are stupidly easy to OC; they don't require reboots or blue screens full of silly numbers and words and acronyms


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
I thought that said grip.eat.me







wondered what kind of werid site that would be









GPU's are stupidly easy to OC; they don't require reboots or blue screens full of silly numbers and words and acronyms









I tried OCing a video card once, and it did require reboots cause it locked the system.

Kinda like this stupid Dell I use at work. Who builds a "performance" quad core system with just 2GB of RAM and an on-board GPU?

If I wanted an office PC, I could have built one for $280.









Stupid government spending.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have already set up a RMA with eVGA and of course it's still under warranty lol.... Unless somehow the card has lives multiple lifetimes lol. I always replace the TIM on my cards as soon as I get them to make sure that it is good to go. I just put that TIM (IC Diamond) on the GPU less than a month ago and it was super baked to the card. It took me a ton of the AS thermal compound remover and surface purifier and about a dozen or so coffee filters to get it off. It looked like the thermal paste that you remove off of a old computer that you get that has had the same TIM for like 6 years on it lol. My card was really cooking this morning. How does it even get to 107c GPU and 117c PCB and still be running?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'd send it back assuming it's still under warranty



Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I'd send it back too

First thing I do when I get a card is strip the heatsink off and check out the paste.

My GTS450 I got last week looked like a blind man had applied it with a spade, and missed the centre of the die







Hate to think how it would be running if I hadn't cleaned it up with IPA and wiped a nice smooth bit of AS5 on

Now I get constant 46 degrees on 9xx's and 51 on 6xx's
















This isn't called stock.net! What are you playing at?


----------



## HobieCat

Where has all the trash talking gone?

@StarYoshi, looks like I will be passing you again in t-minus 7 minutes


----------



## zodac

I will destroy you all (eventually).


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

There are too many other threads to talk Cat, so they forget about this one.
Imo this is the most important one









@ Ms. Z

Might take you some time sweetheart, but I'm still afraid of what will come


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


@ Ms. Z

Might take you some time sweetheart, but I'm still afraid of what will come











I don't mean Folding wise.

I'm working on world domination, and sadly, many of you will be obliterated.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've still got my goal of passing you Z.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

But not me right? Cause I(my brother) helped you


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I've still got my goal of passing you Z.

It's not much of a goal.

Try passing Mort or Blue. Much more worthy achievments.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
But not me right? Cause I(my brother) helped you









Haven't decided... a stroopwafel would help though.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You'll have to wait a month z, If we dont get 13 million points(or more) with next month's foldathon I'll send you some stroopwafels too


----------



## zodac

I shall begin sabotaging my own event right now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I shall begin sabotaging my own event right now.


----------



## zodac

I'm gonna have to pull out all the stops... there are already no prizes next month, and I was late with the reminders this month... so I've gotta be creative on slowing things down.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Grr....









I think I'll infect the stats file from stanford. Q6600 is down soon


----------



## zodac

Ha, good luck with that. You'll destory _everyone's_ stats then.

And I'll point them all to Holland.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Sweet, more folders for the dutch farmers


----------



## zodac

Holland kills all non-Dutch people. It's been proven.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## zodac

I don't have time to find proof of things everyone knows. I am an Editor.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

As an editor you should be able to find it faster than we do...


----------



## zodac

Is it Folding related? No.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## zodac

Was gonna feel sorry... then saw this:
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/...281721510.html


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm happy that not all the Dutchies are the same. Just like the pm's I send about you, not everyone is the same


----------



## HobieCat

Did I hear right, is Bastiaan giving out waffles?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I'm happy that not all the Dutchies are the same. Just like the pm's I send about you, not everyone is the same










Well... I'm special, but the rest of you all seem the same to me.

Faceless people, blissfully unaware of their impending doom.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Did I hear right, is Bastiaan giving out waffles?










Not to everyone, I'm sorry









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well... I'm special, but the rest of you all seem the same to me.

Faceless people, blissfully unaware of their impending doom.










Too much words for this time of the day!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Too much words for this time of the day!


You've got a bit of a problem... it's night.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats what I mean, bed time I guess...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You've got a bit of a problem... it's night.


Night? oh yeah I keep forgetting that half this forum is from Europe.

And that's ok Bastiaan, I'll make my own waffles (which I'm sure are better than yours







)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Night? oh yeah I keep forgetting that half this forum is from Europe.


Not half... just the cool ones.

Hahaha.... take that Americans.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You'll never know as long as you didnt try them Mr. Cat









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not half... just the cool ones.

Hahaha.... take that Americans.




















And, I'm almost in the top 100, just 3 guys left


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Not half... just the cool ones.

Hahaha.... take that Americans.









I'm Canadian thank you very much


----------



## zodac

"Americans" meaning the continent.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


"Americans" meaning the continent.










I'm sure thats what you meant


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I'm sure thats what you meant










'tis. I say "US" when I mean those guys specifically. Since OCN is a Candian site, I had to find a way to insult both of you at the same time.


----------



## Drogue

Wait wut? This is a Canadian site? I didn't know that, ay. Take off to the great white north, ay.


----------



## HobieCat

I didn't know it's a Canadian site either. Oh, and Drogue, it's *eh*, not ay.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Wait wut? This is a Canadian site?  I didn't know that, ay. Take off to the great white north, ay.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I didn't know it's a Canadian site either. Oh, and Drogue, it's *eh*, not ay.










Throw an ARRR in there & he could be off to the great white north in a pirate ship. Aye Aye, eh?


----------



## Drogue

I was going for the long "a" sound. Not the short "i" or eh.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I didn't know it's a Canadian site either. Oh, and Drogue, it's *eh*, not ay.










hmm...


----------



## lawrencendlw

The following is a true story: When I was in the U.S. Navy, we went up to Victoria, Canada and since I was on an Aircraft Carrier we had to stay out of the port and take little liberty boats to the pier. So anyways, when a few friends and I were on the liberty boat, I told them "the first time that I hear someone say Eh or aboot, that I wasn't going to be able to control my laughter. Well sure enough as soon as we hit the pier we went to a couple of shops right next to us and my friend was holding a shirt up to him to see if it was going to fit or not and the lady behind the counter said "Looks good on you Eh"... I ran out of the store and damm near fell on the floor laughing. So the next shop we go in, we heard about a mall close by so we asked a guy how to get there and he said " It's aboot 3 blocks that way" again I had to hold it in so that I wouldn't make the guy feel bad. Ok that's the end of my true story. Carry on abouts your lives... Oh wait we're all computer nerds here, we don't have lives lol.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


The following is a true story: When I was in the U.S. Navy, we went up to Victoria, Canada and since I was on an Aircraft Carrier we had to stay out of the port and take little liberty boats to the pier. So anyways, when a few friends and I were on the liberty boat, I told them "the first time that I hear someone say Eh or aboot, that I wasn't going to be able to control my laughter. Well sure enough as soon as we hit the pier we went to a couple of shops right next to us and my friend was holding a shirt up to him to see if it was going to fit or not and the lady behind the counter said "Looks good on you Eh"... I ran out of the store and damm near fell on the floor laughing. So the next shop we go in, we heard about a mall close by so we asked a guy how to get there and he said " It's aboot 3 blocks that way" again I had to hold it in so that I wouldn't make the guy feel bad. Ok that's the end of my true story. Carry on abouts your lives... Oh wait we're all computer nerds here, we don't have lives lol.


I can honestly say that I have never heard another Canadian say aboot, but eh's on the other hand get thrown around all the time.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Zodac is not a Ninja, She's a Pirate ARRRRRRRRRRRRR.


Wait, wut? Zodac is a girl?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Wait, wut? Zodac is a girl?


I think the general consensus is that s/he is, but I havn't been around here long enough to actually know, and from what I've seen s/he will neither confirm or deny it. She's sneaky like that


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I can honestly say that I have never heard another Canadian say aboot, but eh's on the other hand get thrown around all the time.


We in Canada say "eh" and spell colour with a U and cheque with a Q. Our beer also has alcohol in it, unlike some other countries.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HobieCat* 
She's sneaky like that









So sneaky I've made you subconsciously decide.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
We in Canada say "eh" and *spell colour with a U and cheque with a Q*.

In other words... correctly.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So sneaky I've made you subconsciously decide.









I put the "She" in at the end consciously


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Since we dont know what gender Zodac is, "It" seems about right for now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HobieCat* 
I put the "She" in at the end consciously









Uh-huh. Yep... I got ya.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Since we dont know what gender Zodac is, "It" seems about right for now.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I think since no one knows for sure, that until zodac reveals it to us, we should all just call s/he "Pat" lol because, where I come from (Las Vegas, NV) we call people who we don't know is they are a guy or girl (Even by looking at them lol) a Pat since it can be a guys or girls name lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Since _I_ dont know what gender Zodac is, "It" seems about right for now.

Fixed it for you


----------



## lawrencendlw

So I should change my sig line to say "Zodac is not a Ninja, It's a Pirate ARRRRRRRRRRRRR" ? lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Fixed it for you


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
The following is a true story: When I was in the U.S. Navy, we went up to Victoria, Canada and since I was on an Aircraft Carrier we had to stay out of the port and take little liberty boats to the pier. So anyways, when a few friends and I were on the liberty boat, I told them "the first time that I hear someone say Eh or aboot, that I wasn't going to be able to control my laughter. Well sure enough as soon as we hit the pier we went to a couple of shops right next to us and my friend was holding a shirt up to him to see if it was going to fit or not and the lady behind the counter said "Looks good on you Eh"... I ran out of the store and damm near fell on the floor laughing. So the next shop we go in, we heard about a mall close by so we asked a guy how to get there and he said " It's aboot 3 blocks that way" again I had to hold it in so that I wouldn't make the guy feel bad. Ok that's the end of my true story. Carry on abouts your lives... Oh wait we're all computer nerds here, we don't have lives lol.

Would've been believable if you didn't throw the 'aboot' in there.
Lived in BC over 40 years & have never heard the word outside of US tv shows.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
So I should change my sig line to say "Zodac is not a Ninja, It's a Pirate ARRRRRRRRRRRRR" ? lol

That line has nothing to do with the team comp








Zodac used to ninja me each time I tried to help someone...


----------



## lawrencendlw

It is a true story... Believe it or not doesn't matter to me lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Would've been believable if you didn't throw the 'aboot' in there.
Lived in BC over 40 years & have never heard the word outside of US tv shows.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
It is a true story... Believe it or not doesn't matter to me lol

always possible it was some old school newfie (a newfie I worked with said his grandfather used to say it), or even screwing with ya knowing you were american.
Last time I was in the states some waitress would say 'huh' after every sentence, wasn't sure if she was messing with us (if she saw the BC plates when we came in) or if it was the american version of 'eh'.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's just something that American blondes say because there attention span is less than a 2 year olds lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
always possible it was some old school newfie (a newfie I worked with said his grandfather used to say it), or even screwing with ya knowing you were american.
Last time I was in the states some waitress would say 'huh' after every sentence, wasn't sure if she was messing with us (if she saw the BC plates when we came in) or if it was the american version of 'eh'.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
That's just something that American blondes say because there attention span is less than a 2 year olds lol.











That kind of girl is universal...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah it might be but I lived in the Dumb blonde capital of the world.... Los Angeles California lol. Speaking of blondes... What does a blonde put behind her ears to make her more attractive??? Her Legs... lol <== Highlight that space for the answer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 









That kind of girl is universal...


----------



## ablearcher

Rainstorm comming in... I'm probably going to oneunit my meager production till it passes


----------



## lawrencendlw

If I held up on folding because a rain storm was coming then I would never fold at all because there is always a rain storm coming up here in Washington lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


Rainstorm comming in... I'm probably going to oneunit my meager production till it passes


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I dont know what I am going to do... 








My roommate shot a skunk a few feet outside of my window... my window was open. The room reeks, and now my window is shut now until he cleans it up tomorrow. Closing the window unfortunately does not solve the problem of the skunk spraying into my window as it died. It literally sprayed in the window. (my room is in the basement, and the window is under the deck, at ground level...)

It gets way too hot with 4 computers running in my small room... might have to shut some computers down and sleep on the couch tonight.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


If I held up on folding because a rain storm was coming then I would never fold at all because there is always a rain storm coming up here in Washington lol.












My voltage starts fluxuating when the rain starts









So I am restricted to my laptop. I don't want to risk my desktop.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Has anyone here gotten one of the new ATI 6000 cards yet? If so how do they perform for folding? Which card did you get and how many PPD do you get with it?


----------



## SadistBlinx

I thought Ati cards didn't fold very well fullstop.. ?I must be mistaken then..


----------



## SadistBlinx

Anyone know if a 8600gts would be any good for folding?
Atm it artifacts and will cause the screen to freeze under any medium load. Thinking about baking it, Also just realized my bottom pci-e slot is x8 speed ><


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Anyone know if a 8600gts would be any good for folding?
Atm it artifacts and will cause the screen to freeze under any medium load. Thinking about baking it, Also just realized my bottom pci-e slot is x8 speed ><


My 9600 is in a x8 slot and it folds just fine. It gets 3-4k ppd all the time, which I'm assuming should be normal since my 260's get 8-9k. So here again I'm assuming (someone correct me if I'm wrong), that just as the slot makes very little difference for PhysX, it also makes very little difference for folding.

I want to know what you mean by baking it, though? Some technique that I'm in the dark about.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


If I held up on folding because a rain storm was coming then I would never fold at all because there is always a rain storm coming up here in Washington lol.


ya its best you didnt. im gaining on you pretty quickly. muahahahahahaha


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Anyone know if a 8600gts would be any good for folding?
Atm it artifacts and will cause the screen to freeze under any medium load. Thinking about baking it, Also just realized my bottom pci-e slot is x8 speed ><


If it freezes on load it'll freeze while folding, bake it I guess. They're not good for a lot points but you could see what ppd it does get.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


I want to know what you mean by baking it, though? Some technique that I'm in the dark about.


It literally is what it sounds like

Baking it in an oven


----------



## KOBALT

12 minutes @ 385F is optimal for all the times i've done it. Never failed.

Face-up with a tiny foil ball under each corner to prop it up about 3/4". Be sure to pre-heat the oven.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Your only gaining on me because my GTX 480 is fried lol. If I had it up still you wouldn't have a snowballs chance in hell lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KOBALT* 
ya its best you didnt. im gaining on you pretty quickly. muahahahahahaha


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KOBALT* 
12 minutes @ 385F is optimal for all the times i've done it. Never failed.

Face-up with a tiny foil ball under each corner to prop it up about 3/4". Be sure to pre-heat the oven.

Is that Gpu die side up? because iv read lots of different story's who say die side down and some say up.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Your only gaining on me because my GTX 480 is fried lol. If I had it up still you wouldn't have a snowballs chance in hell lol.

Shizzle my friend... shizzle. I got youe like a midget in a headlock... im waste d ssssssrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## mitchbowman

i want to catch PapaSmurf69


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KOBALT* 
Shizzle my friend... shizzle. I got youe like a midget in a headlock... im waste d ssssssrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy.

Drunk posting FTW!


----------



## Drogue

Team Boxxy now has free coffee and donuts. Come fold for Boxxy!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The Dutch Farmers give you a chance to buy a lot of donuts and coffee, enough for a few weeks


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
The Dutch Farmers give you a chance to buy a lot of donuts and coffee, enough for a few weeks









I am foregoing donuts. I want a stroopwafel and coffee!









oooooh...they look sooooooooo good.


----------



## dantoyang

Total credits: 47k from 1M !!
Team rank: <500 !!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Nice man. I remember when I hit sub 500's ( Lol I speak of it like it was a long time ago). I don't think that I have done half bad for myself considering that I have only been folding since either the last week of July or the first week of August and I am already almost at 1.5 Million points, ranked 316 for the team and 7417th out of all active folders (from all teams, not just OCN). Come tax time I will be getting a 980x (or whatever is the next best thing at the time I receive the return) 2 or 3 more GTX 480's (I'm not gonna get the 580's since having 3 or 4 480's is more cost effective for me but we'll see i guess) another "Cheap" X58 ATX motherboard and turn my i7-930 and a couple of my video cards into a dedicated folder and then just fold whenever I want on my main rig that would be one nice folding farm if you ask me.


----------



## zodac

Guys, I am not at all pleased by our post-Foldathon points.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Guys, I am not at all pleased by our post-Foldathon points.










Blame stanford for the crappy WU's. I've had non stop 6701's since the foldathon and probably 200 611's. My PPD has gone down by 8000 just because of the WU's I've been getting, and I think most people are getting them too.

But yeah, if you look at EOC we've taken a steady dive in PPD since the foldathon.


----------



## PCSarge

im not either...but i dont think i was there  unless i randomly registered


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Guys, I am not at all pleased by our post-Foldathon points.









SLAVE DRIVER!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Guys, I am not at all pleased by our post-Foldathon points.









I agree







We were over 6 million a day for a while.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I seriously blame the 67xx and 611 WU's. That's a lot of PPD drop for 6 of my clients over the span of several days. I'm sure most everyone is in the same boat as well. Normally my HFM PPD is around 125K and I've been around 110-115K (less than 100K w/o a bigadv running) since before the FAT started.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Guys, I am not at all pleased by our post-Foldathon points.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *HobieCat* 
Blame stanford for the crappy WU's. I've had non stop 6701's since the foldathon and probably 200 611's. My PPD has gone down by 8000 just because of the WU's I've been getting, and I think most people are getting them too.

But yeah, if you look at EOC we've taken a steady dive in PPD since the foldathon.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
I seriously blame the 67xx and 611 WU's. That's a lot of PPD drop for 6 of my clients over the span of several days. I'm sure most everyone is in the same boat as well. Normally my HFM PPD is around 125K and I've been around 110-115K (less than 100K w/o a bigadv running) since before the FAT started.

Absolutely. I'm nowhere near the level of AWG, and my PPD with each of 3 machines folding 670x WUs during the FAT and my i7 bigadv rig getting a 6701 during the FAT and then got a 2684 it wouldn't complete during it...dropped my PPD by about 12k-15k. And, I'm not one of the big folders. I can't imagine the PPD hit that someone with 3-5 i7 bigadv rigs takes when they get 3-4 of their rigs get 670x WUs. That's a HUGE point deficit.

I don't think it's anything to do with people turning machines off. I think it has to do with a lot of 670xs and 611 pt GPU WUs coming out the past week to 2 weeks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
SLAVE DRIVER!









You just figured that out???


----------



## jck

Z...get ur butt in gear and get nckid4u a 10M post!!!









(Z probably already ninja'ed me on that!







)


----------



## Extreme Newbie

It would be great to know how many active "fermi" folders we currently have. Assume for a second that we have 300 "fermi" folders and that the difference between the 611 wu's and the 925 wu's is 3K ppd. Based on that we, as a team, lose 900K ppd.


----------



## Drogue

How much ppd does one fermi get, on average. I would like to know. Are they that great?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
It would be great to know how many active "fermi" folders we currently have. Assume for a second that we have 300 "fermi" folders and that the difference between the 611 wu's and the 925 wu's is 3K ppd. Based on that we, as a team, lose 900K ppd.

Could get a poll started but I think it's safe to assume that we have a pretty good number of Fermi folders. I know that with my 2x 460's I'm losing about 8-9K a day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
How much ppd does one fermi get, on average. I would like to know. Are they that great?

On 925's I get about 15K on each of my 460's and maybe 11K or less on 611's. They are really good folders.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
How much ppd does one fermi get, on average. I would like to know. Are they that great?

All are different but an average GTX460 will get ~10K on the 611 wu's and ~14K on the 925's.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
On 925's I get about 15K on each of my 460's and maybe 11K or less on 611's. They are really good folders.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
All are different but an average GTX460 will get ~10K on the 611 wu's and ~14K on the 925's.

Nice. Good to know, Thanks.


----------



## jck

My 2 GTX465s get 10,351 PPD each on the 611 WUs running with an AthlonII x4 on -smp 4


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
My 2 GTX465s get 10,351 PPD each on the 611 WUs running with an AthlonII x4 on -smp 4

That is exactly what (2) of my GTX460's are getting right now.








The other (2) GTX460's are getting 10,152 & 10,558, all on 611's.


----------



## jck

I never OCed mine or anything. I just slapped them in the motherboard and vrrrrroooooooommmmmmm lol


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Active 460 folder here.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I get 11800PPD on my GTX460 and 7800 on the GTS450 on 611's


----------



## zodac

Just realised we passed our previous record of 150mil in a month today. Nicely done everyone.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Just realised we passed our previous record of 150mil in a month today. Nicely done everyone.









No whips? No chains? Just a "nicely done"?
What's really going on?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
No whips? No chains? Just a "nicely done"?
What's really going on?









We're stuck with P670x and 611 WUs. No point using the whips until there are better WUs out.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're stuck with P670x and 611 WUs. No point using the whips until there are better WUs out.


Compassion? From Zodac?









Someone must be happy today...


----------



## zodac

On the contrary; I'm saving my energy for when it will be most effective.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


On the contrary; I'm saving my energy for when it will be most effective.










i.e.- lazy


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Procrastination will get you everywhere......tomorrow or the next day that is.

Hehehe jck's team rank is 69.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
i.e.- lazy









No... if I thought whipping people would help, I'd do that. But I'll wait until this wave of poor PPD passes, then rally the team for the FFW, and go break that 7mil mark.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Procrastination will get you everywhere......tomorrow or the next day that is.

See? _He_ understands.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

You better be packing some serious hardware to beat the Boxxy team.


----------



## zodac

By "the team" I mean OCN.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


By "the team" I mean OCN.










oh


----------



## zodac

Yes... that's a a perfect representation of what you just did.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
oh









OMG that was funnny.


----------



## lawrencendlw

And we aren't even done with this month yet







...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Just realised we passed our previous record of 150mil in a month today. Nicely done everyone.









Aww but you know whipping is only a good punishment if the people you are whipping don't like it lol...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No... if I thought whipping people would help, I'd do that. But I'll wait until this wave of poor PPD passes, then rally the team for the FFW, and go break that 7mil mark.









See? _He_ understands.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Holy spam Zodac!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Be warned...the heedehcheenuh shall and will increase ppd's real soon. Time for some upgrades GT450's are in my vision mmwwwwhhhhaaaa. Say 2 plus the old cards might boost me back into the game. Zodac ...help me I am drowning in a pool of 6000ppd's

Chuck D Fold on.....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

54 WU's before I rebooted. I'm not a fan of the way win7 manages things. My svchost file or whatever it is gets massive about 5 days which gets to the point of making my PC sluggish and unresponsive forcing me to restart it. Also, stupid iPod............. >


----------



## k4m1k4z3

451pt units are awesome.
That's all I have to say right now.









8k ppd for for each GX2 core 
The GT's would be doing 7.5k if they could get some more CPU time...


----------



## to_the_zenith

k4m1k4z3, do they increase if you set your gpus to low and cpu to idle.

P.S. impressive farm you got there


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=466987

#100


----------



## to_the_zenith

Congrats Bastiaan, shame about the lack of bigadv's lately ay.
but this is the trash talking thread... so in good spirit


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith*


Congrats Bastiaan, shame about the lack of bigadv's lately ay.
but this is the trash talking thread... so in good spirit


Lack of bigadv's? I don't see it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
451pt units are awesome.
That's all I have to say right now.









8k ppd for for each GX2 core
The GT's would be doing 7.5k if they could get some more CPU time...

Wow...that's amazing!!!























I didn't even know 451pt WUs were out


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith*


k4m1k4z3, do they increase if you set your gpus to low and cpu to idle.


You mean the GT's? yes. I usually keep all my GPUs with realtime priority using prifinitty2, but having a GX2 and 2 GT was pretty much locking my computer up because the Pent D was getting loaded 100% and the GPU clients still wanted moar. So I dropped the GT's to normal priority and let the competition GX2 take priority (since I want to give my team the most points I can)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Wow...that's amazing!!!























I didn't even know 451pt WUs were out










project 10505

I like this sentence at the end:

Quote:



Since these are fragment simulations, each each fragment has a slightly different number of atoms, expect some variability. These WUs were benchmarked using the fragment with the largest number of atoms. *Any speedup you may observe for smaller fragmenst can be considered a bonus!*


Actually the ones I am doing right now are only getting 7.5k ppd on the GX2s. They must be bigger.


----------



## mmx+

Wow....that's awesome!









I'll have to see what they do on my GTX260


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith*


Congrats Bastiaan, shame about the lack of bigadv's lately ay.
but this is the trash talking thread... so in good spirit











Thanks, I'm happy I had a bigadv, though it has been a long time...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Lack of bigadv's? I don't see it.



















Ye, lack of bigadvs. Most of the guys with the -bigadv flag only get smp units...


----------



## mmx+

It's a shame there are so few ATM...seems like the biggest shortage they've had in a while


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yep, and the first real 9xx units shortage too, since the day they launched I've only had a few 611's.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Ye, lack of bigadvs. Most of the guys with the -bigadv flag only get smp units...










I love to kid around when I have them and you don't, but...

I do have to admit having bigadv's going on my only rig leaves me little to no time to do anything else. That's why my post count has climbed so fast over the course of the past week. I'm still able to browse the net with a bigadv going.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I was excited... I got a 2684 this morning. bigadv time


----------



## Freakn

Well after the little break I'm now back to full production on both my 450's and hopefully will overtake some of the ones that took the chance to overtake while I couldn't fight back


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Well after the little break I'm now back to full production on both my 450's and hopefully will overtake some of the ones that took the chance to overtake while I couldn't fight back










Lol i just got my powerbill....lets play the guessing game of how much it went up..above$50 below $150..gogo power hungry intels








I wont be able to catch you now with them 450's in your rig, you will fly past.
I'm currently not folding because power keeps going out..


----------



## Freakn

I think now thanks to the 460/450 gpu folding is the best bang for buck


----------



## mitchbowman

i want them to hurry up and get ati working with gpu3 
its said how a 8800gt has a better ppd than a 5850


----------



## Baldy

The 9xx units are back!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

195 611 units in a row since the last reboot


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you all should watch out who ever is in the top 100, I'm coming to get you!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=339563

FOLDING FARM, ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you all should watch out who ever is in the top 100, I'm coming to get you!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=339563

FOLDING FARM, ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uh oh. Someone quick! Buy me another i7 rig!!









It's not hard to catch me...I'm not one of the elite.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

now if only i can get some of those 911 WU's, you all would really be in trouble!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Uh oh. Someone quick! Buy me another i7 rig!!









It's not hard to catch me...I'm not one of the elite.


in my book, if your top 100, then you are plenty elite!


----------



## $ilent

amd sli guru im coming for you...muahahaa


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


in my book, if your top 100, then you are plenty elite!










I don't consider myself elite. Thanks tho









Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


amd sli guru im coming for you...muahahaa


Oh!









...so the tables have turned....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Oh!









...so the tables have turned....










he he he


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


he he he










I don't worry about competition much really. If I wanted to compete, I'd have been an athlete.

I have much more constructive uses of my time...like...fixing PCs...or, listening to music...rather than getting elbowed or stepped on by someone.


----------



## $ilent

its all goooood


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
amd sli guru im coming for you...muahahaa

OoOoOoOo those are fight'n words!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I don't worry about competition much really. If I wanted to compete, I'd have been an athlete.

I have much more constructive uses of my time...like...fixing PCs...or, listening to music...rather than getting elbowed or stepped on by someone.










It's all fun and games till somebody looses an eye


----------



## $ilent

heh, I wish these 6701's would bugger off and the 2685/6's would come back. Im only getting 10k on my cpu atm...i used to be on upwards of 30k with bonus'


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
It's all fun and games till somebody looses an eye

If I lose an eye, no big deal.

It saves me $300 every 2-3 years for contacts.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
heh, I wish these 6701's would bugger off and the 2685/6's would come back. Im only getting 10k on my cpu atm...i used to be on upwards of 30k with bonus'

Me too. I love the PPD of them more. I just wonder...is the GPU actually doing so much more research-intensive computation when doing a 6701 or 2684? If so, I would be very happy to do them so that maybe it works on some project they feel they are working on a near-solution for a condition/disease.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
If I lose an eye, no big deal.

It saves me $300 every 2-3 years for contacts.









Me too. I love the PPD of them more. I just wonder...is the GPU actually doing so much more research-intensive computation when doing a 6701 or 2684? If so, I would be very happy to do them so that maybe it works on some project they feel they are working on a near-solution for a condition/disease.

think you mean is the cpu doing much more, and i think the answer would be yes.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
think you mean is the cpu doing much more, and i think the answer would be yes.

Yeah, I wonder if 2684s are like highest priority research that needs protein misfold calculation taken out farther because they think it's the most probable steps to knowing the cause/attribute/propagation of a gene issue.

I'd hate to think that trial/speculative work is being done in those big time-using WUs...

I wonder if I should just go back to school and apply to work at Pande Labs. I already program computers, and I love medicine and science.


----------



## Magus2727

Just got a $2,000 Grant for school (money comes in next week)... might use some to get dual 450's for my folding Rig... Need to boost up my PPD.... and it looks like they are the best Bang for the buck at the moment...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Knock on wood but I haven't had a 2684 in awhile. It's been 2685's with a couple of 6701's in between. I think I'd rather have a steady stream of 2684's than the mixed bag though, steady points are steady. Going from 32-33K PPD down to 13.2K makes my HFM sad.


----------



## $ilent

^aye need more actual bigadv units me think. AVGWhite guy how many rigs you got to be at 2.5mil points this month??


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I have four folding full time. The sig rig and there are links for my other three in my signature.


----------



## $ilent

very nice avg, v nice


----------



## LiLChris

So is it bad that I have to meet up with a friend at 3:30 but my SMP work unit finishes at 3:25 and I am waiting for it to grab a new one?








Making her wait till 3:45, just gave her a white lie...

Trying to get my rank back up since I basically went 2 weeks without folding when the 480 died.


----------



## zodac

You're an awful person.


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
So is it bad that I have to meet up with a friend at 3:30 but my SMP work unit finishes at 3:25 and I am waiting for it to grab a new one?








Making her wait till 3:45, just gave her a white lie...

Trying to get my rank back up since I basically went 2 weeks without folding when the 480 died.

Why do you need to wait for it to grab a new one? Just leave it running!

I hope she's not hot and you are trying to "get with" her. Then that would be epic fail.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

New client, no new 9** WU's.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
very nice avg, v nice









Thanks, I'll be building another rig or two after the first of the year I think. Got a board that I can put 3x 450's in and seriously considering getting a 980X if the money works out right.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Why do you need to wait for it to grab a new one? Just leave it running!

I hope she's not hot and you are trying to "get with" her. Then that would be epic fail.









Should have mentioned I am tethering.








Why does everyone assume on OCN when its a "her" it has to be about hooking up.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're an awful person.

No more than you!

Code:



Code:


[19:24:56] + Attempting to send results [October 28 19:24:56 UTC]

Hurry up!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're an awful person.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
No more than you!

Hmmm...who's more awful....


----------



## LiLChris

Code:



Code:


[19:27:35] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:27:35] Cleaning up work directory
[19:27:35] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:27:35] Passkey found
[19:27:35] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:27:37] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[19:27:37] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[19:27:37] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:27:48] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[19:28:02] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:28:02] Passkey found
[19:28:02] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:28:05] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[19:28:05] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[19:28:05] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:28:15] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[19:28:34] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:28:34] Passkey found

Really now??? At all times now?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Hmmm...who's more awful....









Is that even a question?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 

Code:



Code:


[19:27:35] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:27:35] Cleaning up work directory
[19:27:35] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:27:35] Passkey found
[19:27:35] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:27:37] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[19:27:37] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[19:27:37] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:27:48] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[19:28:02] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:28:02] Passkey found
[19:28:02] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:28:05] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[19:28:05] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[19:28:05] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:28:15] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[19:28:34] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:28:34] Passkey found

Really now??? At all times now?









Is that even a question?









That's what you get for postponing your get together with your lady friend. Karma strikes again.


----------



## LiLChris

Deleted queue and every other trick I know, Stanford hates me.








CPU will be nice and cool for the next few hours.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
That's what you get for postponing your get together with your lady friend. Karma strikes again.



















Had to happen to me, oh well. I gotta get going, have to go buy supplies for the party were throwing this weekend.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 

Code:



Code:


[19:27:35] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[19:27:35] Cleaning up work directory
[19:27:35] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:27:35] Passkey found
[19:27:35] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:27:37] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[19:27:37] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[19:27:37] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:27:48] - Attempt #1  to get work [B]failed[/B], and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[19:28:02] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:28:02] Passkey found
[19:28:02] - Connecting to assignment server
[19:28:05] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[19:28:05] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[19:28:05] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:28:15] - Attempt #2  to get work [B]failed[/B], and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[19:28:34] + Attempting to get work packet
[19:28:34] Passkey found


'nuff said


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Is that even a question?









If you have to ask....









I think you know the answer.


----------



## LiLChris

I got one right when I was leaving the door so ha! 56% done









Now to figure out what to wear to this dam party.


----------



## Drogue

I broke the top 1000. Wooty!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats Drogue









Btw, I'm working on a 2686


----------



## jck

Grats Drogue!


----------



## mitchbowman

i want to make top 500


----------



## zodac

I just made the top 5,000 of the project. Wheee.

And now to sleep.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I just made the top 5,000 of the project. Wheee


No one cares.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I just made the top 5,000 of the project. Wheee.

And now to sleep.


Congrats Z


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Congrats Z










5 hours without anyone caring and you go and mess it up, ahh your opinion doesn't count anyways.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah we should have a mod remove Bastiaan_NL's comment and replace it with " This comment was removed because no one cares what Bastiaan_NL has to say"







lol just messing with you Bastiaan you know we really do care.... when it's convenient for us that is


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Yeah we should have a mod remove Bastiaan_NL's comment and replace it with " This comment was removed because no one cares what Bastiaan_NL has to say"







lol just messing with you Bastiaan you know we really do care.... when it's convenient for us that is










I know of a mod that might be willing to do this.


----------



## Lutro0

Suppose going to all that trouble would really mean you do care <3 lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I know of a mod that might be willing to do this.










I'd actually be quite willing to do this.









Shame I'm not in the mood to upset Bas.







It would have been funny.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


5 hours without anyone caring and you go and mess it up, ahh your opinion doesn't count anyways.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Yeah we should have a mod remove Bastiaan_NL's comment and replace it with " This comment was removed because no one cares what Bastiaan_NL has to say"







lol just messing with you Bastiaan you know we really do care.... when it's convenient for us that is










Find a mod willing to do that, and one thats in the mood too, not like the one below....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'd actually be quite willing to do this.









Shame I'm not in the mood to upset Bas.







It would have been funny.


Not in the mood? What did I do wrong...


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


No one cares.










I do









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Congrats Z










Agreed. Gratz Z









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


5 hours without anyone caring and you go and mess it up, ahh your opinion doesn't count anyways.










I think I know who is definitely meaner now...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Yeah we should have a mod remove Bastiaan_NL's comment and replace it with " This comment was removed because no one cares what Bastiaan_NL has to say"







lol just messing with you Bastiaan you know we really do care.... when it's convenient for us that is










I care what Bastiaan has to say. Bastiaan is Dutch, and they are nice, smart, good people.







And, they invented the stroopwafel!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I know of a mod that might be willing to do this.










You are so evil...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Suppose going to all that trouble would really mean you do care <3 lol










Exactly my thoughts...you are truly wise.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'd actually be quite willing to do this.









Shame I'm not in the mood to upset Bas.







It would have been funny.


Upsetting Bastiaan might ruin your stroopwafel opportunities.

I'd rethink that train of thought...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*












Looks like you need to do that more, Bastiaan.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I just made the top 5,000 of the project. Wheee.

And now to sleep.

Wow, congratulations!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yay, 3 persons who care about zodac


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Yay, 3 persons who care about zodac



















I care about you as well, Bastiaan. You are cool too









But I would loooooooooove some stroopwafels. I think about having one every day. I sure hope they are tasty as I dream that they are.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I like them a lot, and I'm not the only one, so I guess they are tasty enough to make you happy


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I like them a lot, and I'm not the only one, so I guess they are tasty enough to make you happy









That is what I thought. Just looking at the picture of them makes me


----------



## mitchbowman

ok i have decided to get a 450 to fold with
but which one of these would be best


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Evga superclocked


----------



## lawrencendlw

From what I hear, that Asus Direct CU cooler is really good but Asus' customer service isn't good at all, eVGA on the other hand makes high quality stuff and has one of the best,if not the best, customer service out there. The Gigabyte cards are decent too i guess and I haven't heard anything about the gainward cards so I can't comment on them. If it was me buying one for my computer then I would buy the eVGA GTS 450 Superclocked because as I stated before eVGA has really great customer service and the superclocked cards, from what I hear, are binned better so you will most likely have more headroom to overclock even more. The cooler makes no difference if you plan on water cooling though so take that into account when buying the card too. That's my







take it or leave it =D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
ok i have decided to get a 450 to fold with
but which one of these would be best


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I just made the top 5,000 of the project.

I should break top 250 very soon. I'm pretty stoked about that.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Evga superclocked











You Tube





The EVGA SC are cool. I'm talking 46 degrees cool OC'ed @ 937 Core. Ice cool

Second one is on it's way to me now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

46c at 925 for me. Pretty high ambient atm though, 4 fermi's keeping it warm in my room


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Evga superclocked











Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


From what I hear, that Asus Direct CU cooler is really good but Asus' customer service isn't good at all, eVGA on the other hand makes high quality stuff and has one of the best,if not the best, customer service out there. The Gigabyte cards are decent too i guess and I haven't heard anything about the gainward cards so I can't comment on them. If it was me buying one for my computer then I would buy the eVGA GTS 450 Superclocked because as I stated before eVGA has really great customer service and the superclocked cards, from what I hear, are binned better so you will most likely have more headroom to overclock even more. The cooler makes no difference if you plan on water cooling though so take that into account when buying the card too. That's my







take it or leave it =D


thanks for that fellas 
it looks like i will be getting the EVGA SC


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I should break top 250 very soon. I'm pretty stoked about that.










Project wise?

I'm 11,395







So yeah, I'd say you are doing very good!







Congrats.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Awww look at AWG flexing his Epeen =D

Grats AWG keep those PPD flowing man. You'll be top 5 in no time.

I'm only a project rank of 8,873 and a team of 319 but That will change here when my 75K WU drops in a day.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I should break top 250 very soon. I'm pretty stoked about that.


----------



## Magus2727

I should brake top 1000 by end of the year.... Might be getting dual 450's about the mid week of November if all goes as planed and that will bump me up more....


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


I should brake top 1000 by end of the year.... Might be getting dual 450's about the mid week of November if all goes as planed and that will bump me up more....


To me those are the best bang for the buck. Cheap/power efficient and put out great PPD with the right WU's.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah if only Stanford would just get rid of those pesky 611's then everyone would be happy (Well GPU folders anyways)


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If they'd start giving me bigadv WU's again I'd be happy. I've had enough of the 67xx's on my i7. That's what all my AMD SMP clients are for.


----------



## Epona

Just broke the top 300 with this last update!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Congrats man!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm already in the safe zone, 4 places in the top 100








There'll drop a 70k bigadv tomorrow getting me 2 positions up and with the regular gpu folding it'll be 3 or even 4 positions tomorrow









GPU's are doing 9xx units only, though the first 460 isnt getting a new wu atm for almost 10 minutes. I hope it'll pick one up asap.

Anyways, close to 90kppd atm


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Anyways, close to 90kppd atm









congrats man









and im sad now....... i am only doing 150 - 180k a month


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Dont be sad, 150k a month isnt bad either









On a sidenote, it was only for an hour.... 2 gpu's are waiting for units, and they will probably go back to 611 units in a minute...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah Mitch don't feel like that's bad man. Even with as much trash as we all talk to each other, we are all doing this for the Cause and every little bit helps and 180k points per month is far above a little bit. My last computer only did maybe 50k points per month. You gotta crawl before you walk =D


----------



## DeadSkull

Been away from f&h for a while.

What are GPU3 projects and why is my 285 (720/1800) only getting 7-8k ppd from them ?
What does a GTX 480 get with those projects @ stock speed?


----------



## zodac

GPU3 WUs on a 2xx is a bad idea; pretty low PPD.









Go back to GPU2.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
GPU3 WUs on a 2xx is a bad idea; pretty low PPD.









Go back to GPU2.

Is that possible ; how do I force gpu2 ?


----------



## zodac

Just download the GPU2 client.

I _think_ adding -advmethods decreases the liklihood of getting a GPU3 WU, but it's not certain.


----------



## lawrencendlw

on my 480 (before it fried







) I was getting anywhere from 17k to 25k PPD on it ( granted the 25k ppd was a 1 time thing but it was great =D ) I would average just about 18k ppd though and that was after I overclocked my eVGA GTX 480 SC to almost 900 MHz on it's stock cooler (no wonder I fried it right lol)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Been away from f&h for a while.

What are GPU3 projects and why is my 285 (720/1800) only getting 7-8k ppd from them ?
What does a GTX 480 get with those projects @ stock speed?


----------



## Baldy

Bleh, my GTS 450 picked up a 6xx unit again...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well we can't all get 900's all of the time can we? We can all hope that we get 900's all of the time but there just aren't enough of them to go around for all of us lol... or maybe it's just that there are too many 6xx's going around lol..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

This month wasnt as bad as I thought it would be with all the downtime and bad units.
1.3 mil with 1156 units compared to 1.42 mil with 1326 units from September. 
So 170 units and 120k less than September. Lets see if we can get even more this month


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

3M points for October, seriously didn't expect that to happen. Between downtime and "assisting" other folders, I thought I'd miss it.


----------



## Magus2727

Going to Hit 7 Mill in the next day and a half... only 16K to go....


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nice, though i am going for you hehehe


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can do eeettt CyGnus... Catch him man. You have enough 450's in your favor lol... How many GPU's are you running now man? 200-250??? Your just a folding Machine, well you and AWG lol.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've been slacking. Havent been folding for a while.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have only 2 GTX460 and GTS450 but very well oced :thumb you know me and my modded bios powers hehehe. I want another GPU though maybe a GTX460 to do SLI with the hack mod so i benefit for folding and games







but i am waiting on the new GTX580 and see how she does first if it does around 20k stock i am sold


----------



## Magus2727

Well I am expecting to get two 450's when I get some financial aid check in this week (perhaps today?) got to love going to school... right now your only making 21K more then me and will overtake in 1.3 weeks.... If I can get those cards before then they will/should be able to make me another 24-26K PPD so I will start pulling away from you..


----------



## [CyGnus]

Magus the 611's make my average drop with 900's i am doing 45k i am planing in another VGA next week or so let me see the GTX580 how it behaves


----------



## AMD SLI guru

OoOoOoOo I've gotta get in on this!

CyGnus, you better prepare to be overtaken. in the next 2 or so weeks, I'm gonna lock down another 50k PPD. muahhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Are we still getting 611's?


----------



## Magus2727

Blah... well it will at least take you longer to over take me.... if I get them in time...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Are we still getting 611's?


I've been getting the 9xx's since i added the -advmethods flag and the v2 core update that Zodac posted. Give that a try.


----------



## [CyGnus]

AMD SLI guru i know heheheh but some competition feels good


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


AMD SLI guru i know heheheh but some competition feels good


















always does! especially since my goal is to be a top folder on here! I wanna be in the top 10.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Good luck for you, hope to join the top club too hehehe just need a few upgrades around here


----------



## AMD SLI guru

right back at you! We're gonna need all the luck we can get, considering the 10 top ppl have had a VERY LONG head start.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm just content with being in the top 400 and soon to be top 300 lol... Especially since I just started folding in late July/ early August.


----------



## Freakn

YAY just got 925's on both cards


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats Freakn, and what is your ppd with those units?


----------



## Freakn

I've got them back on stock clock and there pulling 13k

Had some issues with the 611's failing with my 1850 mem OC, want to work back up to a good OC again


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The 611's seem to stress the gpu more, and the 9xx's use more cpu power. Sometimes I prefer the 611 ones if I want high ppd from the cpu.

Btw, only with 9xx units the 450's scream like pigs, with 611 units they are dead silent...









13k isnt that bad, and what are you running? A 450?


----------



## Freakn

2* 450's with out any SMP folding.

Before the 611 era i was getting 912/925's and never noticed any squeeling at all

Also picking a 6870 tonight and will run a WU on that just for fun


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Could be my cards








And before the 9xx era before the 611 era there were only 611 units










13k for a 450 is about right, I got 13.7k on my superclocked evga's.

Would love to see the 6870's ppd. Lets hope they'll get some awesome points with the new client


----------



## mitchbowman

YAY just folded my 601st work unit

cpu only btw


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nice Mitch


----------



## AMD SLI guru

here's what some 450 action gives ya.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Gotta love them








Lots of points, really cheap and only 125w power draw


----------



## mitchbowman

do they really get 15k ppd
if so then im set for 30-35k ppd sweet


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Depends on the units mitch, with the best units I had 14.8k on 925core/1850 shaders.


----------



## mitchbowman

well any thing has to be better than the 5850
i think i folded 2 wu on it but there only 510 point units it was just lowering my cpu score


----------



## Freakn

The gts 450 is a great budget folder, I had my first running at 1850 ish when it was alone before the second card when in and on the 912/925 wu's it was getting 14.5k from memory and even back at stock on they each pull 13.5k on 9** wu's


----------



## [CyGnus]

i am getting 16650 on GTX460 and 15150 on GTS450







time to get another card i still have one slot free


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
i am getting 16650 on GTX460 and 15150 on GTS450







time to get another card i still have one slot free

What clocks on the 450.. Think I saw your running 2000mhz shaders in the gpu ppd database


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yes 1000/2000/2000 water cooled at 1.15v @ 29/30ÂºC


----------



## Freakn

Are you using full cover or gpu only blocks?


----------



## mitchbowman

do evga put out a watercooled 450


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
i am getting 16650 on GTX460 and 15150 on GTS450








time to get another card i still have one slot free

wow those are some crazy PPDs,

i actually just got my self 2x 450 cyclones, any one knows how they overclock?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am using just the GPU block i think it is the only one available.
spice003 the MSi overclock very good like 925/950 Core


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's a few too many failed WU's for my liking lol...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
here's what some 450 action gives ya.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yup Nate i agree, the 611's are much more heavier than 900's you cant run the same OC in both wus with the same voltage simple as that


----------



## lawrencendlw

Why not? I did and I didn't fail any WU's..... I just fried 2 GTX 480's lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

LOL i know but you are a bit more crazy than it seems


----------



## lawrencendlw

You didn't get the memo? I mean why not push it to the limit especially when there is a great company out there like eVGA that wants you too because it makes their stuff look that much better lol...


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Why not? I did and I didn't fail any WU's..... I just fried 2 GTX 480's lol

I rather fail a few WU's than frying the cards.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I was joking lol... At least CyGnus got it lol


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Do not want to get up. Need to sort this dust magnet out...


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nate i sure did i am like you hehehehe


----------



## lawrencendlw

We are a rare breed Cygnus... I like it that way lol. I mean what would the world be like if everyone was like us? Millions of people would die everyday from being Struck by lightning. Because you see when you are like us, and have giant balls of steel, then every time you move too quick and they clang together, Lightning bolts shoot out of our a$$e$


----------



## Magus2727

Blah... well looks like in an effort to pay things off and stay out of debt and create a savings of the inevitable student loans that I will be paying off and the Mrs. will be paying off starting next month. Instead of another graphics card a blue ray player is being bought.
CyGnus may you pass with victory and honor!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

All 3 of my i7's have -bigadv wu's







Not sure if that has ever happened to me before today.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks Magus but i hope you regain your position soon







i maybe have news i am trying to sell my X6 and currently looking for a 980x







not for now but maybe 1 month or so lets see


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats Newbie








Looks like we are getting more and more bigadvs. I have had a few last week, and I hope I'll keep getting them.
Just a single smp unit between them, but that boosts the "points last 24 hours"


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I got back to back 2692's so I'm very happy about that. Nothing like dropping 75K points every 50 hours or so.


----------



## jck

I had a 2686 last night. I was less than 48 hours from 72k of goodness


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I did a 2684, 2686 and now a 2685 in a row after the 670x madness, so thats not bad either.
Still I would love to have a 2692 again


----------



## jck

I've never had a 2692 that I remember. Several 2685 and 2686s tho.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

They are pretty cool tbh, the best bigadv I had before I removed the second fermi from this rig. 
I get a lot more points this way, second i7 is doing lots of smp and 3 gpu's in there, and main rig is doing a bigadv plus some gpu folding


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

This one might be the fourth(?) one I've had. I normally get 2684's and 2685's. Haven't seen a 2686 since I can't even remember when.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I only had one, though you did a lot more bigadv folding than me....


----------



## lawrencendlw

I think I have figured out why you are all getting -bigadv WU's instead of the 67xx ones.... It's because I am getting stuck with all of them. My last 6 or 7 have still been 67xx's







hopefully my -bigadv WU's will come back to me. Maybe I will get a nice run of 2692's lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You are wrong mate, my second i7 is getting all the 670x units so my main i7 has time for bigadvs


----------



## lawrencendlw

When then it's you and me that are hogging all of the 67xx's... that's right fella's we are. And you know what? You can't have any of them. Batiaan and I have them and we're holding them for ransom lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lmao, I'm afraid that wont be much ransom...xD
Would be cool if the second one would get better units though, we wont finish all the passkeys for the folding war this way...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Remove please...


----------



## mitchbowman

no i have had 29 67xx units out of 32 folded last month









i think im getting them all


----------



## lawrencendlw

I think we all were getting them lol. I still unfortunatly am







<== Sad face


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Finally in the top 250 (243 actually) worldwide now according to Stanford. EOC has me in the 400's. I still consider it a win.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Grats man. Make sure to print your Certificate lol...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Take it to my chain of command and demand a new ribbon? For doing something for the good of humanity. Somehow I don't see that going over well, kind of like a fart in church.


----------



## [CyGnus]

AWG LOLOL to that!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Take it to my chain of command and demand a new ribbon? For doing something for the good of humanity. Somehow I don't see that going over well, kind of like a fart in church.

only goes well if you everybody around you said "Amen" or "Bless You"


----------



## Magus2727

Just hit 7 mill... o yea!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Geez, good job Magus.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I find the best way to fart in church is to do it when everyone is singing for 2 reasons, I'll get to them in a sec, and then to look around as if to look for who did it but you need to have a really disgusted look on your face. The 2 reasons to do it while everyone is singing is because 1) no one will hear it and 2) everyone has their mouths open so the get the full "flavor" of the fart and you get maximum effect lol. This is coming from a man with experience in this and I have yet to have been caught farting in church.

I second the notion about the ribbon but I think that I might have a solution to getting you the ribbon for real AWG. It's called the Military Outstanding Volunteer Service Medal and maybe we can talk Vijay into giving established folders that are within the military so may hours per so many WU's done as it would require little to no work for him and might attract a ton more folders. You only need 100 hours of service for this version of the medal but there is also a Naval version (and since the Marine Corps is in fact the Ladies department of the department of the Navy you qualify) which requires for you to have 300 hours I believe (Oh and touche AWG lol)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
Take it to my chain of command and demand a new ribbon? For doing something for the good of humanity. Somehow I don't see that going over well, kind of like a fart in church.


----------



## Jzkillzone23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
I find the best way to fart in church is to do it when everyone is singing for 2 reasons, I'll get to them in a sec, and then to look around as if to look for who did it but you need to have a really disgusted look on your face. The 2 reasons to do it while everyone is singing is because 1) no one will hear it and 2) everyone has their mouths open so the get the full "flavor" of the fart and you get maximum effect lol. This is coming from a man with experience in this and I have yet to have been caught farting in church.

I second the notion about the ribbon but I think that I might have a solution to getting you the ribbon for real AWG. It's called the Military Outstanding Volunteer Service Medal and maybe we can talk Vijay into giving established folders that are within the military so may hours per so many WU's done as it would require little to no work for him and might attract a ton more folders. You only need 100 hours of service for this version of the medal but there is also a Naval version (and since the Marine Corps is in fact the Ladies department of the department of the Navy you qualify) which requires for you to have 300 hours I believe (Oh and touche AWG lol)


Lol if you fart in a mosque they will beat you sensless.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's why I stay far from Mosques. Not because I am against the religion or anything like that. It's because I am against squeezing cheeks lol.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Anyone having issues with finished project not uploading? 2 days in a row now with errors from the server? my nets working fine also.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Pascal1973 had it yesterday evening, not sure if he still has got the problem though.


----------



## Drogue

Apparently I have it too. I scrolled over to see that I have 2 failed GPU projects.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Project P6701 is the one that refuses to send off.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Not failed projects Drogue lol. They are talking about the projects are failing to transmit back to Stanford. Not just failing period lol.


----------



## Freakn

Well after a few hi-cups with the dual 450's I've now managed to get some relatively constant numbers as below



And with just these 2 cars folding I'll pull a very energy effiecent 1/2 mil per month

And be in the TOP 300 within 2 days


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Gotta love the 450's








Good luck keeping them online


----------



## Freakn

Cheers


----------



## markt

Those are some big numbers per update. I need to get some as well. Can't beat the price on them.


----------



## jck

I guess I need to look into some too eventually. The GT240 and 9800GTX+es aren't cutting the mustard.


----------



## markt

I've got something strange, I just bumped my oc on my sig to 3.8 from 3.6, no voltage changes and my temps are actually down. Strange...
My sig wont finish a 2684 on time sometimes with 3 gtx275's, so thats the reason I bumped it up. If it missed the deadline it was by 10 minutes maybe, you know that stinks...


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I've got something strange, I just bumped my oc on my sig to 3.8 from 3.6, no voltage changes and my temps are actually down. Strange...
My sig wont finish a 2684 on time sometimes with 3 gtx275's, so thats the reason I bumped it up. If it missed the deadline it was by 10 minutes maybe, you know that stinks...


That stinks a lot! I would be sooo pissed. Waiting 4 days for a huge payoff, then missing it by 10 minutes...









Edit: I notice you have a C0 as well. I was just contemplating puttting my OC down to 3.6. Or reseating my H50 or something. Cuz I have to keep my room quite colder than the rest of the house (e.g. shut my door and open my windows when the heat is on) to keep from going in the 80's and getting a BSOD.

When I originally put my H50 on, I didn't use the twisty method. I just stuck it on and screwed it down tight. I'm thinking there's a problem there. Anyone agree with me?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I've got something strange, I just bumped my oc on my sig to 3.8 from 3.6, no voltage changes and my temps are actually down. Strange...
My sig wont finish a 2684 on time sometimes with 3 gtx275's, so thats the reason I bumped it up. If it missed the deadline it was by 10 minutes maybe, you know that stinks...


Yeah, I can imagine.







That's why I only put the GTS250 in my i7 box. I didn't wanna sap the CPU with GPU load.

I'm still debating on whether to leave the 1055T at SMP or try to VM it and do bigadv at 4.1GHz.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Yeah, I can imagine.







That's why I only put the GTS250 in my i7 box. I didn't wanna sap the CPU with GPU load.

I'm still debating on whether to leave the 1055T at SMP or try to VM it and do bigadv at 4.1GHz.


If you can, try running native linux bigadv on that x6. That plus your i7 would be over 50k in CPU's alone provided you avoid the 2684's.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


If you can, try running native linux bigadv on that x6. That plus your i7 would be over 50k in CPU's alone provided you avoid the 2684's.


 Yeah, that's what I fear. That thing would get the endless string of 2684s and 6701s. Would be just my luck.









My i7 is doing good on 2685 and 2686...72k+ on both.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Yeah, that's what I fear. That thing would get the endless string of 2684s and 6701s. Would be just my luck.









My i7 is doing good on 2685 and 2686...72k+ on both.


Yep, I ran bigadv on my x6 for a few days and the only units it got were 2684 6701 2684 but even with that it's still a better deal than regular SMP.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Someone explain what are the good WU's for SMP/bigadv's and what are the bad ones?


----------



## zodac

Bad SMP: P6701/6702
Bad -bigadv: P2684

All else are good.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

2684's are the low PPD ones and the rest are all pretty decent. For example I may get 20K on a 2684 where as I'll get 32-34K on all the rest. (All bigadv WU's btw.)


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Someone explain what are the good WU's for SMP/bigadv's and what are the bad ones?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Bad SMP: P6701/6702
Bad -bigadv: P2684

All else are good.


Just their PPD seems to be less productive...but, that's assuming that all bigadv do the same kind of work from different research.

Like I've said...if 2684 is just lower PPD cause it's not considered as close to a solution that makes a breakthrough as 2685, 2686, and 2692 are...I can understand getting lower PPD.

Otherwise if they are all doing work of the same relevancy, why you'd put similar folding at differing PPD levels is beyond me.

But, I'm ignorant of how they rate/score/prioritize things at Pande Labs...so...ignore me.


----------



## zodac

Got an empty inbox again.

If anyone wants to send me 10k PMs... now is the time to do that.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Got an empty inbox again.

If anyone wants to send me 10k PMs... now is the time to do that.










You asked for it.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Got an empty inbox again.

If anyone wants to send me 10k PMs... now is the time to do that.










Oh...so you deleted all mine?

Shows how much I'm loved


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Oh...so you deleted all mine?

Shows how much I'm loved










I've got them all on file, don't worry.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm still happy with a 2684 though, much better ppd than the regular smp units...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I'd definitely love to get a bigadv of any flavor at this point. Nothing like seeing my i7 chugging away at 13K on a stupid 67xx.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

2692


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


2692



















I have never had a 2692







I have had plenty of 2684's, some 2685's but never a 2992. I am starting to think that the 2692's are a myth.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://bastiaannl.yourfreehosting.net/HFM/summary.html tells me that its real








And this is my second 2692, I had a few 84-86's.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have had one too but as of late I have had nothing but 67XX WU's but a stroke of luck today gave me a 2686 for my i7-930 to munch on for a few days.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats awesome









I had a lot of 670x units too, and a few normal smp units the past days. Though today I was lucky


----------



## lawrencendlw

well good luck all with this competition.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Same for you mate, keep up the good work


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm just glad that I'm almost at 2 million points. I think that is pretty good especially since I only started folding in early august and my GTX 480 hasn't really been able to fold for most of it since it's currently sitting in a eVGA warehouse waiting to ship to me for my second replacement card lol. I'll try to not fry this one and maybe I can hit 3.5 mil by the end of the year.


----------



## zodac

We're on course for 7mil today everyone; just one final push.









Also, I just checked my stats... if I keep up my PPD for the next year (6.3k), I will end up with 5mil points, but will still have *lost* 44 places.

That's awesome.


----------



## lawrencendlw

And if you keep your PPD (6.3k) for the next year then I will pass you soon too =D

That's awesome









My PPD end's up all over the place since I have had nothing but a huge string of bad luck with these computer parts lol. But I plan on normalizing soon as I get these last 3 parts RMA'd (My CPU, RAM, and the 5th or 6th RMA of my Motherboard lol) Of course I could just go and get a 980X and then passing you that much sooner lol. (Maybe if I'm a good boy, then Santa Claus will bring me a 980X for Christmas... What do you boys and girls think?)


----------



## zodac

Yes, go get that 980x and pass me.

You know it's the only sane thing to do.

Anti-trash talk FTW.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're on course for 7mil today everyone; just one final push.









Also, I just checked my stats... if I keep up my PPD for the next year (6.3k), I will end up with 5mil points, but will still have *lost* 44 places.

That's awesome.










I just checked and I'm going to be passing you in ~100 days


----------



## zodac

My PPD will be going up now; I've had my Q6600 off my own name for the past month. With that back, I've got another 3/4k in store. So maybe 200 days, k?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My PPD will be going up now; I've had my Q6600 off my own name for the past month. With that back, I've got another 3/4k in store. So maybe 200 days, k?


*Currently waiting to get my second GTX460 back from RMA*

So maybe 50 days, k?


----------



## zodac

No chance.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Come Jan 4th, new i7 for me.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Come Jan 4th, new i7 for me.


Sweet. Bet you can't wait.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Damr right, only thing is. I have no idea which chipset to get.


----------



## Baldy

Never had such high PPD from my GTS 450.

Can't wait to get another one and burn the competition up.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome Baldy








Gotta love the 450's


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm doing a build for a "Client" here in a month or so and I'm going to SLI eVGA GTX 450 FTW cards and hopefully she decides that she doesn't need both cards and just gives me one lol. She doesn't game and is only going to be using it for writing software and such but you never know and the cards are going for so cheap now that it would be a sin to pass it up. Also her husband plays games so he would appreciate it.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Never had such high PPD from my GTS 450.

Can't wait to get another one and burn the competition up.










mine are getting 8.1PPD/Mhz too, highest ever. Not sure what's happened but everyone seems to have shaved two seconds off their TPF with a Fermi


----------



## zodac

Was that our best day ever? I think it was...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Is that the first time that we have broken 7 million points in a day? 7,068,959 to be exact.


----------



## omega17

7 million?

whoa

The 9600GT is going in, if it gets too hot I'll have to stop but I want the 5K extra PPD


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Is that the first time that we have broken 7 million points in a day? 7,068,959 to be exact.

I believe so.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
7 million?

whoa

Whoa indeed.


----------



## zodac

Two 1mil+ updates for OCN? _Muy excellente._


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats really impressive









The 12pm update was almost 1.1mil


----------



## lawrencendlw

Looks like it's time to get the 260 GTX and (As soon as it get's here) the 480GTX going. I also have like 8-10 OLD computers over here that I think i'll setup to do some SMP folding (of course it probably will only fold with the Unicore one but that's fine)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I must say that I've got respect for the guys folding on single cores and other "old" stuff like that.
Looking at the power usage vs production I would go crazy


----------



## zodac

Daily FFW posting.

Giving my current PPD (7.8k), 1 year from now, I will still drop 28 places, and will end up with 5.6mil points.









Also, we're on course for another highest points tally today. We need to average more than 741k on our next two updates. Let's go people!


----------



## Drogue

This is exciting!


----------



## zodac

3rd place overtake down to 4.4months.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

100k to go until my new shiny sig badge shows up.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

According on the last update on the stats. I've thrown in about 20K from this FFW alone. Not bad for one GPU.


----------



## lawrencendlw

We should get a sig badge for this event as it has turned out to be one of the most hair pulling, eye gouging, knee to the groin, folding event on OCN and it's not against anyone else but us lol. I mean it's getting a little dirty out there. I'm going to start wearing my Cup (Athletic male genital protection







) when I sit down to the computer from fear that someone broke into my house just to have a midget get under my desk to kick me in the groin when I sit down lol...


----------



## mitchbowman

we should get sig badges for 
1st, 2nd, 3rd team and participant


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Here here, I agree.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


We should get a sig badge for this event as it has turned out to be one of the most hair pulling, eye gouging, knee to the groin, folding event on OCN and it's not against anyone else but us lol. I mean it's getting a little dirty out there. I'm going to start wearing my Cup (Athletic male genital protection







) when I sit down to the computer from fear that someone broke into my house just to have a midget get under my desk to kick me in the groin when I sit down lol...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
We should get a sig badge for this event as it has turned out to be one of the most hair pulling, eye gouging, knee to the groin, folding event on OCN and it's not against anyone else but us lol. I mean it's getting a little dirty out there. I'm going to start wearing my Cup (Athletic male genital protection







) when I sit down to the computer from fear that someone broke into my house just to have a midget get under my desk to kick me in the groin when I sit down lol...

I send punching midgets.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I send punching midgets.









i.e.- he sends Hayley dressed up in a Wizard of Oz costume.


----------



## zodac

If I had the power to send Hayley somewhere, it wouldn't be to punch random American Folders.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If I had the power to send Hayley somewhere, it wouldn't be to punch random American Folders.









That's cause we don't want her...keep her in Europe


----------



## zodac

I would if I could.

But sadly, I can't.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I would if I could.

But sadly, I can't.









Tell you what...you keep Hayley in Ireland...and send me Andrea Corr and Dolores O'Riordan...

That's two women from Ireland I could listen to their singing all day and night...


----------



## zodac

I think you overestimate my abilities.


----------



## jck

Too bad...


----------



## zodac

Another 1mil+ update.









And look at our last 24 hours.. 7.4mil!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

So how much do we reckon we are going to make by the end of this FFW? I say 20m+


----------



## jck

In 7 days? at 7M+ per day? Closer to 50M

The FFW is still the 8th-15th, right Z?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
In 7 days? at 7M+ per day? Closer to 50M

The FFW is still the 8th-15th, right Z?

Unless something catastrophic happens.

Like Hayley not leading on the 15th... might extend the FFW a bit in that case.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

50 million?! Surely someone at EVGA would notice that.


----------



## zodac

Doubt it; we're still 5/6mil behind them every day.

OCF and MPC will notce the overtake date dropping by a month though.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Maximum PC - 4.2 months
Overclockers.com - 4.3 months.


----------



## zodac

Yup... was 5.3/5.4 months before the weekend.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Unless something catastrophic happens.

Like Hayley not leading on the 15th... might extend the FFW a bit in that case.









Yeah right









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
50 million?! Surely someone at EVGA would notice that.

Actually, I kinda hope someone at Zotac or Sparkle or MSI notices...and decides OCN folders would be a group for pre-release testing their new line of nVidia GPUs before they are public....









Give a folder a GPU and have them stress/OC test it and return you results...in return, they can pay a substantially reduced price and keep it, or return it and get a coupon.

I think it would be a good deal for some maker...cheap, free beta/stress/OC testing...for a few $Ks of video cards once a year.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

We're coming



































:gun ner:


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats pretty awesome guys, my jaw hit the floor after checking our team stats








Its really cool to see what we can do with a simple forum war


----------



## Freakn

Were seeing some great numbers as a team plus I've hit the #300 spot a little earlier than expected


----------



## lawrencendlw

Grat's Freakn... Just don't have any expectations of passing me up anytime soon ok. I haven't even been folding at max since my 480 is gone but I will in fact be getting my 480 back on Friday lol...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Only 34K to hit 20M. With any luck that'll be tonight.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats awesome AWG


----------



## zodac

Another daily update.

With my current PPD (8.4k), 1 year from now, I will lose 28 places. Same amount as with 7.8k PPD, but will have a total of 5.8mil. Yay for stats!









Also, we will need to average 854k over our final 2 updates to get *another* high score for OCN.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Only 34K to hit 20M. With any luck that'll be tonight.










WTG AvgWhiteGuy!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Another daily update.

With my current PPD (8.4k), 1 year from now, I will lose 28 places. Same amount as with 7.8k PPD, but will have a total of 5.8mil. Yay for stats!









Also, we will need to average 854k over our final 2 updates to get *another* high score for OCN.










Turn on the P4D!!! MOAR PPD!


----------



## Drogue

Hey I found a picture that reminds me of Team Hayley in this race...

Running fast, but getting nowhere.


----------



## jck




----------



## Freakn

Any one else getting 1298 wu's? Only getting 8kppd on my 450's.....


----------



## Freakn

Yep, so far had 7 completed and 1 fail between my pair of 450's


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Remove the -advmethods flag








And if you used YES on the advmethods question in the config you should change it to NO.


----------



## Freakn

Thanks Bas, I've already removed once I noticed but I'm letting the current wu's run their course


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Any one else getting 1298 wu's? Only getting 8kppd on my 450's.....


I was running the same. I just removed the flag also. Normally I wouldnt care but I want to stay on my toes for the FFW.


----------



## [CyGnus]

all i am getting are 7202/1298 for the GPU's and 6701/2 for the CPU lol....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

GTS450 1st rig TPF: 00:00:51 PPD:15,670.6 Speed: 1850mhz Unit: 925










Thats a lot of points for the little card


----------



## zodac

Late post today, but I didn't forget at least.









Anyway, a year from now, with my PPD at ~10.1k, I will have lost a mere 15 places, and would have ~6.5mil points.

So what this means is, in the top 200, you *really* need to be making 12k+ PPD, else you're just gonna be going backwards.









Also, we need just 764,783pts in our final update to have a new high score for one day for OCN. *Surely* we can manage that, right?


----------



## LiLChris

Not to mention you got help for a few points.

Who knows what place you would be in right now.


----------



## zodac

Aye, that brought me up into the 200s, rather than floundering outside of it.

The point still stands though; even 10k PPD won't be enough to keep you in the top 200 at this rate (assuming the high PPD producers don't all stop).

We'll see if my average PPD reaches a stage where I might _gain_ a few places.


----------



## LiLChris

Its only going to get worse when everyone gets a gts 430,440,450.

Fundraiser for you to upgrade that 9800gt? Garage sale? 
Maybe you can sell some Hayley posters signed by you to OCN.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Any one else getting 1298 wu's? Only getting 8kppd on my 450's.....


I have been getting them all day. I had a few of the 7202 wus yesterday, but havent seen any today.

8800PPD [email protected]
12000PPD [email protected]

Definitely seeing the benefit of more shaders with these new WUs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Its only going to get worse when everyone gets a gts 430,440,450.

...


They might not be getting those GPUs if these larger projects are the future of GPU3


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Its only going to get worse when everyone gets a gts 430,440,450.

Fundraiser for you to upgrade that 9800gt? Garage sale? 
Maybe you can sell some Hayley posters signed by you to OCN.










While I will definitely do that some stage down the line, when in dire needs of funds, I'm content at the moment.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


They might not be getting those GPUs if these larger projects are the future of GPU3


Still better than a 9800gt.









Well the 450, I haven't looked so much into 430 numbers when you get those bad long units. 
I for one am happy my 480 eats through either at the same speed.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


GTS450 1st rig TPF: 00:00:51 PPD:15,670.6 Speed: 1850mhz Unit: 925










Thats a lot of points for the little card










Thats more than my 460!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well then Cannonfodder, if your worried about running your stuff 24/7 because of electricity, then just send it to me. I'll fold it for you under your name on my nice free electricity that I have now and will have for the next 4 years or so more and then when I move to my wives next duty station, we will have free electricity there too lol... That goes for everyone. I'm still waiting on Zodac to restart the adopt a folder program so that I can help OCN get that much more PPD. If we can overtake 4th place then we will take 3rd immediately after wards as they are points away from each other. I even have a small room to keep all of the computers in to fold. They just need to have a wifi antenna of some sort to pick up my wifi. I wouldn't mind if you guys all pitched in and paid for my $50/mo internet though lol... you know, since you wont have to pay anything for the electric use lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## lawrencendlw

That's awesome man. I am more impressed with the overall for OCN. we are killing it this week guys.


----------



## Deadric8

sorry guys i fold for evga...they pay...70ns/day w/evga 240gt....evga is currently the no.2 folder worldwide...coming up on the #1 spot FAST..but if your benifits are better i'd switch...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

We dont need to pay our members to have an awesome team


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deadric8* 
sorry guys i fold for evga...they pay...70ns/day w/evga 240gt....evga is currently the no.2 folder worldwide...coming up on the #1 spot FAST..but if your benifits are better i'd switch...











Posting here to tell us you fold for EVGA is rather pointless.
While they do offer payment the amount you fold is going to cost more in your electric bill.

We here at OCN fold for the cause and team spirit!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deadric8* 
sorry guys i fold for evga...they pay...70ns/day w/evga 240gt....evga is currently the no.2 folder worldwide...coming up on the #1 spot FAST..but if your benifits are better i'd switch...

When I folded for eVGA, I didn't even know they payed when i started. But big deal, 10% off of B-Stock and a few eVGA bucks here and there. Oooooooh!

My point is, using the excuse that "they pay" is a bunch of BS and I'm pretty sure that that is not the general mentality of the majority of their folders.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deadric8* 
but if your benifits are better i'd switch...

You disgust me. I'm glad you're not folding for OCN.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
When I folded for eVGA, I didn't even know they payed when i started. But big deal, 10% off of B-Stock and a few eVGA bucks here and there. Oooooooh!

My point is, using the excuse that "they pay" is a bunch of BS and I'm pretty sure that that is not the general mentality of the majority of their folders.

You disgust me. I'm glad you're not folding for OCN.

Hm. I dunno. I'd take 10% off return items...if the price was good.

But from what I've seen, b-stock prices most of the time are overinflated. EVGA is too proud of what they sell, and it's sad...cause you can get better quality usually (MSI or ASUS, for example) open box from NewEgg for less

And besides...we have Zodac...and...you have...NO ZODAC!









Z FTW...
No Z @ EVGA for the EPIC FAIL...
Nuff said


----------



## grillinman

No Z to lead the folders is epic fail indeed.

EVGA







OCN


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
No Z to lead the folders is epic fail indeed.

EVGA







OCN

Well, I didn't say that Z leads us...more like... harasses... antagonizes... flirts... teases... demeans...









But yes...absolutely right...no Z is an epic fail for EVGA...

and EVGA







OCN is TRUTH


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Just wait till the ATI client comes out.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
yes...absolutely right...no Z is an epic fail for EVGA...

Epic fail for most teams methinks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Just wait till the ATI client comes out.

I've been waiting long enough!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Epic fail for most teams methinks.









Well, EVGA was the topic of discussion...and their EPIC FAILNESS.









Quote:

I've been waiting long enough!








[/QUOTE]

I have been waiting way too long. I've had those 5850s for almost a year.

[email protected] puts out a client that makes those 5850s run on par with a GTX470, I will do a happy dance.

And no, I won't record it and show it on here.


----------



## grizzly818

I'm glad I joined OCN and started folding. This place is awesome









I don't need no stinkin' benefits to fold


----------



## jck

Z is our benefit...


----------



## zodac

And a damn awesome benefit at that!


----------



## jck

When you're not acting like a case of herpes...you show up once in a while, are irritating, and then go away given the proper attention.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
When you're not acting like a case of herpes...you show up once in a while, are irritating, and then go away given the proper attention.























What more could you ask for?

Don't answer that.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
What more could you ask for?

Don't answer that.

Er...I'm gonna answer anyways...

For there to be a fire at my office, get to go home, relax, and drink margaritas the rest of the day!









I'm salary, so whether or not they have somewhere for me to go...they have to pay me. I just have to report-in to my boss or show up somewhere and let them send me home.


----------



## zodac

Ok, let me rephrase the question I don't want you to answer.

What more do you want from a Folding Editor?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok, let me rephrase the question I don't want you to answer.

What more do you want from a Folding Editor?

Ummm...those kinds of things I can't say in public...


----------



## zodac




----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









Well, I could say them in public...but, they have to do with Andrea Corr being folding editor and still single and having a penchant for me and my sombrero...


----------



## zodac

I didn't know you had a sombrero...


----------



## jck

Yes...and...

Well, I won't say what I was going to...


----------



## omega17

Oh...

I just walked in on something, didn't I?









*closes door slowly*


----------



## zodac

_*sees door is open and dashes out*_


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Oh...

I just walked in on something, didn't I?









*closes door slowly*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_*sees door is open and dashes out*_

Gee thanks, omega...ya know how to ruin a party...


----------



## omega17

Hey, it's not my fault you left the door open


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Hey, it's not my fault you left the door open









Typical...blames it on me, and not knocking first before entering showing a lack of manners...

Someone got left behind in charm school...


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Typical...blames it on me, and not knocking first before entering showing a lack of manners...

Someone got left behind in charm school...
















Is it something to do with the fact that Z left you with your sombrero when I arrived and now you're on your own?

they taught me what jealousy looks like at school; it looks like this ^


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Is it something to do with the fact that Z left you with your sombrero when I arrived and now you're on your own?

they taught me what jealousy looks like at school; it looks like this ^
















If I were jealous, I'd say so. I don't hide my feelings...

As for Z left when you arrived...that says it all...


----------



## Deadric8

so sue me i'm poor......and i got a very bad habbit of buying computer parts when i do have money....if this wasent the case then i wouldnt worry...but i need a new mobo and gpu damnit...this asus lancaster has crap for ocing...and the 240gt is raping me when i play games or fold...and the worst part of it all is i keep hearing the e2140 is a overclocking demon....i want to overclock more than 200mhz grrr......and to your statement about electricity...mine is free its included in my rent....


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deadric8*


so sue me i'm poor......and i got a very bad habbit of buying computer parts when i do have money....if this wasent the case then i wouldnt worry...but i need a new mobo and gpu damnit...this asus lancaster has crap for ocing...and the 240gt is raping me when i play games or fold...and the worst part of it all is i keep hearing the e2140 is a overclocking demon....i want to overclock more than 200mhz grrr......and to your statement about electricity...mine is free its included in my rent....


Where is this coming from? Did I miss something?


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Where is this coming from? Did I miss something?










your not the only one confused


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


your not the only one confused

















This...


----------



## Deadric8

go back a few pages....where i posted about folding for evga....i got tons of **** over it...


----------



## omega17

quite right too


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


quite right too










lol


----------



## zodac

Evga haters.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Evga haters.










Lies!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*









♥'s EVGA



I just don't like when others try to recruit for other forums.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I dont hate evga lol...







I've got 6 gpu's and a motherboard from them, and the 7th gpu is on the way


----------



## omega17

I've got 3 EVGA cards, but their forum are rivals


----------



## zodac

Another FFW post.









So, I've got a PPD of 11.7k right now... and a year from now I'll still have list 4 places (will have an awesome 7.1mil points though). Looking likely that 12k is necessary to hang around properly in the top 200.









Now, *real* news. 2 EOC updates left today; we need to average 884k for those updates to get yet another new record. We start dropping some -bigadvs, and we shouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats some cool news








My personal eoc looks pretty awesome too, and with the high ocn stats its just perfect


----------



## jck

I don't hate EVGA. The 450 I was looking at possibly getting tomorrow is EVGA.


----------



## Deadric8

is 70ns/day decent? and if so how long would it take to get 250k points at this rate approx?


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deadric8*


70ns/day


Whats is ^^ ???


----------



## Deadric8

ns is the performance rating given byt eh evga [email protected] program..


----------



## zodac

7.7mil yesterday! Smashed our previous record!


----------



## mitchbowman

Miki was looking for you


----------



## LiLChris

Wow I haven't seen you up at this time in a while, I usually go to sleep before you relog.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
Miki was looking for you









I know.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Wow I haven't seen you up at this time in a while, I usually go to sleep before you relog.

Yup... leaving in a few mins though.


----------



## LiLChris

Nvm got my answer...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deadric8* 
is 70ns/day decent? and if so how long would it take to get 250k points at this rate approx?

My gts450 shows 1658ns/day.


----------



## zodac

Finally! With 12.9k PPD, in one year I will have *gained* 9 places, and gone up to 7.5mil!










I'm happy now.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Ouch only 12.9k PPD? Someone is lacking in the PPD Department.







I wonder where I would be in a year with 30-40k PPD hmmmm


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Man, i7's are sure confusing.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Well its done ...just ordered the EVGA GTS 450 to add to the farm. Need one more then upgrade the BFG 9800 and BFG 9600 cards to GTS 450 cards so I can have 4 cranking out the units. I will stop running the CPU units for a while due to ageing parts. Like others have posted earlier 450s ppd good for the $$$$ spent









Now just got to help the wife with the light bill







so she dont kill me.

Chuck D
Fold On...


----------



## Magus2727

I miss Aqua.. and she is now longer folding









On other news, I am tired of dropping down in my Team rank... I need to save up and get a few 450's to add to my rigs... have room for 4... perhaps 1 a months?


----------



## kiwwanna

I have a gigabyte 450 and just ordered 2 more. I cant use the first though because I'm doing a 2686 on my 920 getting 37K PPD. If I start the gpu3 cliend no matter the changes it will drop me down to 20k PPd. Though with 3 450 netting 45K PPD then the 920 would be better at normal SMP. 
Doesnt sound to crazy to stop bigadv for 3 450's does it? I mean it should get me 65-75K PPD between 1 920 and 3 450's.

Bottom line is I miss being in the top 20 folders and want to climb back up. Not to mention theres still another 25 folders ahead of me I need get passed









Edit - Magus you should get 1 this month and 3 for dec, its christmas spoil yourself. (unless you dont partake in holidays.


----------



## Magus2727

Well for Christams, The Wife and I are going to Disney World for 6 days... fligts over the christmas holiday are not cheap, set me back almost as much as the package... so we are not doing gifts because the trip is...

So I Need to come up ith other ways... May put a few hours in at work more each week... or try to fit plasma donating in....


----------



## zodac

Donating plasma FTW.


----------



## kiwwanna

Now thats a good cause that helps others too! I hear its painful though, I keep meaining to go in for it... i donate blood every 45 days yet never plasma


----------



## Magus2727

I have donated up to the begining of this year for the last 5 years... its not to bad... the time to do plasma is no longer as efficient use of my time... the about2 hours it takes to donate, I could just go into work for the same amount and make the same if not more....

But it is good study time, can get distracted by much with a needle in your arm...


----------



## kiwwanna

paid to donate? You can come up here and donate for free


----------



## lawrencendlw

It doesn't hurt any more than donating blood does. All it is, is a machine that takes your blood out and then separates the plasma and puts the rest back into you. Not painful at all. Donating bone marrow... That is very painful. It's very beneficial but it hurts REALLY BAD and for a while too. It's not like when the needle is out it stops hurting lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I wish they had a program like that over here... Though I'm not sure they want my blood/plasma...xD


----------



## Magus2727

I don't pay to donate... I get paid, thats how I funded all my dating, it was my blood money.... They don't like my Blood but don't mind my Plasma.... Usually would get 35-45 bucks a pop (don't even want to know how much they sell the stuff, I think it goes for about $800+ a bottle)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ye, I wont pay to give them something...xD
And I bet its something like 800 bucks, maybe more...
If they would only give you 25% of it


----------



## omega17

I didn't realise people got paid for donating









There's a different word in our language for that, it's called selling









Bit like EVGA paying members to fold for them, but hey, whatever saves lives


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

They wouldnt get enough plasma if they wouldnt give anything in return


----------



## jck

I donated blood products (most of it plasma) off and on for 17 years.

I stopped giving back in 2007. The local blood bank would not give me credit in their system for donations with other centers. So I told them...no more free plasma for you.

I was like a 9 or 10 gallon donor.


----------



## Magus2727

Its not Selling... they are compensating you for your time and trouble.







you cant legally sell human substance....

You are just compensated for your time and trouble...


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Its not Selling... they are compensating you for your time and trouble.







you cant legally sell human substance....

You are just compensated for your time and trouble...

You can ebay a hair from Elvis though.


----------



## jck

You can sell human substance. Hospitals/organ implant centers do it all the time.

You just have to be the right kind of "organization" to do it.

Otherwise, they could not charge you for cadaverous materials used in surgical procedures like skin grafting and bone grafting.


----------



## Magus2727

IIRC they do not charge you per say for the organ/stuff but they charge a crap load for the "installation" and service fees.... I don't think on the bill it says Liver - $75,000..

But never had to worry about it, and I pray I never do... all I know is, I would be a lot more willing to be an organ donor if I (or in the case of my death and any organs can be used) my family get compensated for the use of my organs over just insurance and the Hospital. If my heart can be used give my family 15K, if my liver, 2K, ect.... I bet you will see a lot more people putting Organ donor on their driver's license. Kind of like a Life insurance policy, cover the cost of the funeral, debts and put some money aside for family&#8230;.


----------



## jck

Actually, it probably says "harvested tissue" or "cadaverous replacement".

There was a scandal a few years ago of body part harvestors. I looked it up. Biomedical Tissue Services in NJ was one that harvested tissues and sold it to hospitals for transplant into patients.

Anyways...I hope I never need it either. The neurosurgeon who repaired my neck used all the bone fragments from the fracture in my vertebrae to fix mine. So, I'm 100% me still. lol


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Actually, it probably says "harvested tissue" or "cadaverous replacement".

There was a scandal a few years ago of body part harvestors. I looked it up. Biomedical Tissue Services in NJ was one that harvested tissues and sold it to hospitals for transplant into patients.

Anyways...I hope I never need it either. The neurosurgeon who repaired my neck used all the bone fragments from the fracture in my vertebrae to fix mine. So, I'm 100% me still. lol


They did that on this side of the pond too.

Hosptials were taking bits they weren't allowed too, think some eyes got used when they shouldn't have, and some people got upset. Not the people whose eyes they used to be though, for obvious reasons.

On the plus side, some people could see again


----------



## jck

Yeah. I think the harvesting company was taking parts they hadn't got consent from families to take from the deceased or something. Big mess.

But, it is legal to trade in parts...you just have to be licensed and all.


----------



## Magus2727

jck... well looks like you will bump me out of the 50's and put me into the 60's...


----------



## jck

I didn't mean to! Honest!!!


----------



## Magus2727

What ever...







just gives me more reason to get hardware.... blah... so much wanting but not enough $$$ where is that Organ Black market... going to sell a organ and build a rig...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Selling organs for folding hardware? Now there is an idea. "Donating" plasma hardly pays my rent.
Perhaps I could "donate" a tes..... erm, maybe not.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I wouldnt give that away either lol


----------



## Magus2727

you only need 1....

Edit: we talking about kidneys right...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

It starts with tes.....


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Selling organs for folding hardware? Now there is an idea. "Donating" plasma hardly pays my rent.
Perhaps I could "donate" a tes..... erm, maybe not.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*










I wouldnt give that away either lol



Me either...even tho I'm not using them much









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


you only need 1....

Edit: we talking about kidneys right...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


It starts with tes.....










test tube?


----------



## Magus2727

I was being facetious...









But you only need one of them also....

I think they go for 50K in the states... think of the server rig you could build with that.. and when you done with kids sell the other...


----------



## jck

Hmm...

I think I'll keep working to pay for rigs...I'd rather not let metal touch my family jewels.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lol jck









And 50k for one of them isnt enough imo, mine are worth a lot more!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I bad selling folding hardware... feels like losing a part of me. I can imagine what selling that kind of hardware would feel like...


----------



## Miki

In a random drawing Psycho666 has won 100 euro via from yours truly. ^___^

Please PM asap with whatever info I need to get you that monies! Thanks. c:

Also, I want to extend a thank you to all DOU members that contributed in this effort. I will continue my support to this great club. ^___^

Edit: zodac, move this and bas reply to the DOU FFW thread. Thanks.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


In a random drawing Psycho666 has won 100 euro via from yours truly. ^___^

Please PM asap with whatever info I need to get you that monies! Thanks. c:

Also, I want to extend a thank you to all DOU members that contributed in this effort. I will continue my support to this great club. ^___^











Thanks for supporting us Miki


----------



## sks72

My i7 just BSOD'ed on me after running a week straight at 4.2Ghz. At least it knew not to crash during the FFW (thought I think that new project 6900 had something to do with it)


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Anyone know what the P11261 WU is like? Its a GPU3 unit but its only got a credit of 912. Its going to get me about 2 and a bit days to finish this on my 460. Its a monster!


----------



## louze001

anyone know where mmx is hiding at?


----------



## Freakn

Those annoying 1298 pt GPU3 wu's are back, I'll try adding -adv again and see what happens


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Those annoying 1298 pt GPU3 wu's are back, I'll try adding -adv again and see what happens

sorry to tell you but they are here to stay. You will get them no matter what flag you have set.


----------



## Freakn

Thats the only problem running GTS450's, they really struggle with these. O'well thats how it goes.


----------



## thurst0n

Just want to say I'm about to post my first SMP after bein out for a few months, and it feels good, and I"m soon to put the rest of ya'll behind me again!!
I gots plans for my i7 to do nothing but folding all day everyday and it should be able to put out enough juice to run a few GFX's cards, and in my main rigs spare time i'll run out a few extra SMPs, and maybe a few 511 pointers with my 4870.
Suck it boys!

PS. I just posted this based off the thread heading "Trash Talk" and did not read any posts to get the "mood"


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I still dont get why there should be such a big difference in points for units on the same piece of hardware...

The 450's dropped down 7kppd and the 460's 4.5k, thanks to the 12xx units...


----------



## lawrencendlw

I like the fact that It has little to no negative effect on my 480 lol. I'm liking these P6900 WU's though. Though I do have to say that I think that they are effected more by GPU folding also. What I mean by that is that you can get AWESOME PPD on it if you are only folding with your CPU but the minute that you pop the GPU3 Client on, it gets substandard PPD. Oh well.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
anyone know where mmx is hiding at?

Good question, his last activity here was 2 weeks ago and hasn't been folding either. I'm sure someone here knows, I doubt they will say anything.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I still dont get why there should be such a big difference in points for units on the same piece of hardware...

The 450's dropped down 7kppd and the 460's 4.5k, thanks to the 12xx units...

The same thing can be said for the 6701 why does it get such horrible numbers when its the same hardware?

Whatever the case may be Stanford need these done for research, I kept -advmethods on to help move these along. They don't touch my 480s PPD so I might as well run them.


----------



## mitchbowman

every second work unit i get now is a 6701/2 but maybe if we all do them they well go away


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
every second work unit i get now is a 6701/2 but maybe if we all do them they well go away










Those units have been around for a long time, don't expect them to be gone anytime soon.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
The same thing can be said for the 6701 why does it get such horrible numbers when its the same hardware?

Whatever the case may be Stanford need these done for research, I kept -advmethods on to help move these along. They don't touch my 480s PPD so I might as well run them.









I agree that it needs to be done, but if they think for 2 seconds they should understand that its a bad idea to give such bad credit.. I've seen guys blocking them, deleting them and so on, just because they are so bad with the points.

Btw, mmx+ is really active at facebook... So I dont know why he doesnt come here, kinda strange.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I agree that it needs to be done, but if they think for 2 seconds they should understand that its a bad idea to give such bad credit.. I've seen guys blocking them, deleting them and so on, just because they are so bad with the points.

Btw, mmx+ is really active at facebook... So I dont know why he doesnt come here, kinda strange.

Perhaps he lost interest?
Anyways, deleting work units is very frowned upon.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I agree that it needs to be done, but if they think for 2 seconds they should understand that its a bad idea to give such bad credit.. I've seen guys blocking them, deleting them and so on, just because they are so bad with the points.

Btw, mmx+ is really active at facebook... So I dont know why he doesnt come here, kinda strange.

So should I be deleting all my units till my PPD on my 480 doubles like the 450/460?








But I get what your saying if people don't get rewarded with something many will stop folding. I am sure Stanford is very well aware of this and will do something about it in the future.

Thats why only Z has my Facebook so I can hide from all of you when I want to!








Oh and Stealth_Pyros but I know him from school.


----------



## solidsteel144

Some people have alternative accounts.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
Some people have alternative accounts.









For that I just post on here.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsteel144* 
Some people have alternative accounts.









Who would do that?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


So should I be deleting all my units till my PPD on my 480 doubles like the 450/460?








But I get what your saying if people don't get rewarded with something many will stop folding. I am sure Stanford is very well aware of this and will do something about it in the future.

Thats why only Z has my Facebook so I can hide from all of you when I want to!








Oh and Stealth_Pyros but I know him from school.


You wont get 35kppd on a single 480








I thought they would change something about it after the 670x units but they are still sending out units with bad ppd compared to other units.

I'll find you soon enough on FB








And as far as I know it was mmx inviting me


----------



## SadistBlinx

Guy's it's been over two weeks now that i have been unable to upload my finished WU's
Every time i go to upload it gets stuck and just says server errors, Reinstalled [email protected] fresh windows and same issue.
So many big-adv that has not sent off, anyone have a clue?
In the end it passes the WU date and starts a fresh unit download and start's folding that then error uploading ><
It's doing my head in.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Sounds like you have internet connection issues


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Just installed the GTS450 card...downloaded the GPU3 ...now it shows GPU is sleeping. Any Ideas on what I did wrong?

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## mitchbowman

700k yay


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

300 to go


----------



## mitchbowman

3 / 4 Week's expected


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Finally have all the parts for another i7 folding rig. Was going to run it caseless but I had an extra old/cheap case and after a few hours of cutting holes and adding fans I think I am ready to slap everything together.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Did you install the correct driver for your card? Did you go into Nvidia control panel and change the power management mode setting to "Prefer maximum performance"? Did you set your card in MSI Afterburner to have the 2D and 3D profiles the same settings as your preferred setting? PM me if you still need help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 
Just installed the GTS450 card...downloaded the GPU3 ...now it shows GPU is sleeping. Any Ideas on what I did wrong?

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Did you install the correct driver for your card? Did you go into Nvidia control panel and change the power management mode setting to "Prefer maximum performance"? Did you set your card in MSI Afterburner to have the 2D and 3D profiles the same settings as your preferred setting? PM me if you still need help.

I got it going...CPU folding and GPU folding on that one rig didnt go together. So GPU it is..

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Glad to hear that you got it all going good. Let us know if there are anymore problems. What was the problem after all?


----------



## HobieCat

I just broke 1 Million points









I should have broke 1 Million last week, but my sig rig has been down for a little while.


----------



## VisioDei

TRASH TALK EH?!!!!!
Hobiecat:- MOVE aside







coming through. (good job on the mil btw)

EVEILL!!!!!!!!!! I AM Coming to get you, you sleigh little [email protected]$#@^d, you passed me a while back, and I have been nipping at your heels ever since. I will get you, that I promise!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VisioDei*


TRASH TALK EH?!!!!!
Hobiecat:- MOVE aside







coming through. (good job on the mil btw)

EVEILL!!!!!!!!!! I AM Coming to get you, you sleigh little [email protected]$#@^d, you passed me a while back, and I have been nipping at your heels ever since. I will get you, that I promise!


Well in that case, I'm gonna be spending the weekend trying to get my sig rig up and running again. Thats 30K more PPD, good luck catching me then









Edit: I just looked up your EOC page and your PPD is outrageous. 
*_HobieCat quickly steps aside to let VisioDei on through_


----------



## mitchbowman

im about 7 day's behind Drogue








then another 6 behind you HobieCat as long as you dont fold


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Cudaboy is the next one on my list. 15k left, so about 6 hours. After that it'll take some time, next one is pbasil1 with 300k more


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Cudaboy is the next one on my list. 15k left, so about 6 hours. After that it'll take some time, next one is pbasil1 with 300k more









300k to pass the next person on your list is not bad, I need 1.8 million to pass they next one on my list.


----------



## markt

Half my network is down(aargh!!), I happened to have a couple wireless adaptors, so I have to of em up but 3 more down. I run purely wired network normally but now thats changing temporarily.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
Half my network is down(aargh!!), I happened to have a couple wireless adaptors, so I have to of em up but 3 more down. I run purely wired network normally but now thats changing temporarily.

What happened? Did a switch or router bite the dust? I prefer wired as well!


----------



## goodtobeking

Can someone do me a fav and UL the FAHCORE_15 file for GPU3 systray?? I have been trying to get my GPU folding with the systray, with no luck. I used the console version a little bit ago, but I didnt like it and I didnt see a way to pause it. I copied the file from it to the new folder after changing clients, and I get an error. Any advice or UL the file would be appreicated


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
300k to pass the next person on your list is not bad, I need 1.8 million to pass they next one on my list.









I wouldnt complain about it if I was #9








I'm #69, 60 to go.....


----------



## Lutro0

UG... need breakfast. -steals bastiaans waffles- =)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


UG... need breakfast. -steals bastiaans waffles- =)


Hey! They are mine!!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Hey! They are mine!!









But I NEEEEEEEDED them.








-gives protein fruit smoothie back- It has 45g protein and 45g fruity carbs!








But... still doesnt hold a candle to a good waffle...









-edit- It seems I have a team named after me LOL -look above my trader rating-


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


But I NEEEEEEEDED them.








-gives protein fruit smoothie back- It has 45g protein and 45g fruity carbs!








But... still doesnt hold a candle to a good waffle...









-edit- It seems I have a team named after me LOL -look above my trader rating-


I'm happy with a protein fruit smoothie








You can have the stroopwafel









And lol at the team name, something failed a bit...xD


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Bah took forever to get this darn X6 folding Big adv and now the darn thing is doing it poorly!

P6900 (R30, C16, G0)
Min. Time / Frame : 47mn 53s - 18587.05 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 47mn 57s - 18548.30 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 48mn 06s - 18461.60 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 48mn 03s - 18490.42 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 48mn 10s - 18423.28 ppd

Now I'm just getting pi$$ed!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

What are your clocks eclipse?

With my i7 at 3.9ghz -smp 7 I'm at 27kppd with a 6900.

Btw, my second rig doesnt want to pick up any unit if I use -bigadv.. failed to get work packet. Any idea?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


What are your clocks eclipse?

With my i7 at 3.9ghz -smp 7 I'm at 27kppd with a 6900.

Btw, my second rig doesnt want to pick up any unit if I use -bigadv.. failed to get work packet. Any idea?


Clocks are 4.0 core, 3.2 NB, 1700 ram 6-8-7, 320 FSB I dont know what the issues is could be having to run through VM so I still have the overhead of Windows. I have not a clue because there are so many different clients now, when I finally got mine to work it was when I changed from -smp 8 to -smp, and still using the -bigadv flag. what error are you getting?

I do remember when using the windows client if I set it to smp 8 I would get less ppd then if i had it set to smp 6, go figure.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


Clocks are 4.0 core, 3.2 NB, 1700 ram 6-8-7, 320 FSB I dont know what the issues is could be having to run through VM so I still have the overhead of Windows. I have not a clue because there are so many different clients now, when I finally got mine to work it was when I changed from -smp 8 to -smp, and still using the -bigadv flag. what error are you getting?


Thats strange, at clocks like that you should be hitting ~25kppd afaik.
I know nothing about how to set up amd bigadv though...









My second i7 just doesnt want to pick up a new unit, doesnt tell my why.

[12:09:59] + Attempting to get work packet
[12:09:59] Passkey found
[12:09:59] - Connecting to assignment server
[12:10:00] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[12:10:00] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[12:10:01] Loaded queue successfully.
[12:10:10] - Attempt #10 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

If I remove the -bigadv flag it picks up an other unit in a few seconds.... Kinda weird


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thats strange, at clocks like that you should be hitting ~25kppd afaik.
I know nothing about how to set up amd bigadv though...









My second i7 just doesnt want to pick up a new unit, doesnt tell my why.

[12:09:59] + Attempting to get work packet
[12:09:59] Passkey found
[12:09:59] - Connecting to assignment server
[12:10:00] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.22).
[12:10:00] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[12:10:01] Loaded queue successfully.
[12:10:10] - Attempt #10 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

If I remove the -bigadv flag it picks up an other unit in a few seconds.... Kinda weird










yeah it's a pita to set it up you have to fool it to think that you have 8 cores for now.

Maybe I grabbed the last big adv last night???

All I know is that I cant do big adv if it is going to take this long, I just wont make the deadline because this rigs #1 purpose is not for folding so at this TPF it would not be worth it. Plus I plan to got ATI in the near future so I may just be at a point where I am done with folding...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


yeah it's a pita to set it up you have to fool it to think that you have 8 cores for now.

Maybe I grabbed the last big adv last night???

All I know is that I cant do big adv if it is going to take this long, I just wont make the deadline because this rigs #1 purpose is not for folding so at this TPF it would not be worth it. Plus I plan to got ATI in the near future so I may just be at a point where I am done with folding...


Even if you picked up the last bigadv it should still pick up smp units...









And at your clocks it should be a lot faster than its doing now. 
But if you go ati you should go with smp on 5 cores. At 4ghz you should be able to do ~14kppd.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Even if you picked up the last bigadv it should still pick up smp units...









And at your clocks it should be a lot faster than its doing now. 
But if you go ati you should go with smp on 5 cores. At 4ghz you should be able to do ~14kppd.


yeah I might just do that. Anyone know how well the 5870's fold?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

~5kppd


----------



## sks72

By the way you can copy the bigadv WU from the VM into native windows and it should perform a lot better, however the WU must be copied back to the VM before uploading or it will get no bonus points.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


By the way you can copy the bigadv WU from the VM into native windows and it should perform a lot better, however the WU must be copied back to the VM before uploading or it will get no bonus points.


to much of a PITA! I seem to have lost most of my interest in folding







just too much stuff on my plate. Who knows I may be back but as of now I seem to be done.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Sad to see you go. Hopefully you come back soon.


----------



## SadistBlinx

In about 2 weeks i should have internet with another provider at a different house location, hopefully i can start folding again. Silly Wu's still giving me issues of not uploading


----------



## mitchbowman

i just did a 77k week on 6701 cores and a couple good ones
if i have a better week next week i will be set for 300k ppd this month ill push for 500k next month


----------



## lawrencendlw

Grats. Good luck. You gotta trade up that 5850 for a fermi card and make it easy on yourself lol.


----------



## Freakn

Even with the low ppd wu's I'm still going to get about 220k points in a month from each of my 450's.

Still good bang for buck on 6** and 12** wu's.

Any news on how the GT430 does with these wu's?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


im about 7 day's behind Drogue








then another 6 behind you HobieCat as long as you dont fold










Sorry Mitch, I just got my sig rig back up and folding 24/7, so it doesn't look like you will be passing me anytime soon


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HobieCat* 
Sorry Mitch, I just got my sig rig back up and folding 24/7, so it doesn't look like you will be passing me anytime soon









ill still pass the place you were in, just not you


----------



## DeadSkull

[05:08:41] + Downloading new core: FahCore_65.exe
[05:08:41] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[05:08:41] + Error: Could not download core

What?


----------



## Sparky79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
[05:08:41] + Downloading new core: FahCore_65.exe
[05:08:41] - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 404
[05:08:41] + Error: Could not download core

What?

Getting that too. Glad im not the only one.


----------



## lawrencendlw

As am I... What do you think it is? A server down or something? Maybe Stanford just ran out of WU's for us for the time being. Anyone with some info please let us know.

Edit: It seems that several servers are down or rejecting at the moment. See Here. I guess that we just need to wait it out and see what will come of it. I guess until then I will have to go and make a snow man outside as it decided to snow today. Whether it sticks or not is left to be seen. I guess I will find out when I wake up in the morning huh? lol. Good luck guys and hopefully it gets back up and running soon.


----------



## 1greeny1

Yeah I have been getting this too


----------



## zodac

Restart the client. If that doesn't work, restart the client and delete the 'work' folder and queue.dat file... should work now.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Awesome. thanks Z..


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Sine installing the GT450 card I am now getting around 15K-18K a day. I will be glad to see it show steady on EOC stats.
I need 2 more GT450s to set me up for a couple yrs.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 
Sine installing the GT450 card I am now getting around 15K-18K a day. I will be glad to see it show steady on EOC stats.
I need 2 more GT450s to set me up for a couple yrs.

Chuck D
Fold on...

what WU's are you getting on that 450??


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
what WU's are you getting on that 450??









thats with 9800 and 9600 with the 450 sorry farming.









Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## LiLChris

Most of you know my 480 died a while back and stopped folding on my sig rig then had to redo my OC.









But after around 2 months I finally get my first bigadv in!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Nice man, Grats. That is a nice -bigadv at that too lol. How much did adding your 480 back to the mix slow down your SMP client? I noticed a considerable increase in TPF after starting my 480 back up and suspect that I will see an even larger drop in performance from my SMP client once I get my 460 too.


----------



## LiLChris

Honestly I didn't see much of a decrease, the 1298 units rock!
Been loving them since they were release while all the 450 owners hate them.









I hope Stanford releases more units like it that utilize the GPU way more.

I was getting a TPF of 35mins before the 1298 units I was getting something like 40-45. >.<


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Honestly I didn't see much of a decrease, the 1298 units rock!
Been loving them since they were release while all the 450 owners hate them.









I hope Stanford releases more units like it that utilize the GPU way more.

I was getting a TPF of 35mins before the 1298 units I was getting something like 40-45. >.<











I'm one of the 450 owners...xD
Well, soon there will be 1 or 2 470's for me


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

These WU dont like my 460 much.


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup 1298/7202 destroy 450/460's ppd, on the other hand they are ok pdd vs shadders the 900's were super wus on steroids so why the complaining guys, forget that every wu is good just fold


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I havent had any of these 7202 WU's yet.


----------



## Freakn

the 7202's that roughly 26 hours and pull 8k ppd on my GTS450's running at stock settings


----------



## markt

I was out of it for a little while, my ac caught on fire and I'm running only on window ac now. But colder weather is here so currently firing up most of the rigs.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I was out of it for a little while, my ac caught on fire and I'm running only on window ac now. But colder weather is here so currently firing up most of the rigs.


I guess that means I wont be passing you in the 2.5 years that EOC shows


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I guess that means I wont be passing you in the 2.5 years that EOC shows










Hopefully not....The ac guy that came over said we were lucky the whole house didn't go up in flames. It happened while we were sleeping.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Hopefully not....The ac guy that came over said we were lucky the whole house didn't go up in flames. It happened while we were sleeping.


Thankfully everyone is OK. 
I know you have issues for a while with your AC. Is it an electrical problem or is the unit itself the problem?


----------



## sks72

Pics?

I would think it's electrical, but it could of just overheated.


----------



## ErBall

Well I've gotten back into the folding foray.

Up 600 some odd spots in the past week alone. I won't be happy till im in the top 200.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Thankfully everyone is OK. 
I know you have issues for a while with your AC. Is it an electrical problem or is the unit itself the problem?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


Pics?

I would think it's electrical, but it could of just overheated.


Vibration caused a short on the 24volt transformer, the whole wire harness burned up.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Damn mark, glad you are ok!









I just opened my window, it's about -3 outside I think, or around that, GX2 temps dropped from 80/82C to 50/51C


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Have you got any snow up in Kent? Theres none in Southampton but my friends back up north are saying they have snow.


----------



## markt

I saw 1 snow flurry here in louisiana today. I think sunday there's a chance of snow here.


----------



## lawrencendlw

We had a Blizzard on Monday when we were only supposed to have 3 inches of snow. It could have been worst. We could have been in Tahoe Nevada. They got 70 inches of snow (No that's not a typo, they really got seventy inches of snow) and for you non Americans, that is 177.8 Centimeters of snow.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


We had a Blizzard on Monday when we were only supposed to have 3 inches of snow. It could have been worst. We could have been in Tahoe Nevada. They got 70 inches of snow (No that's not a typo, they really got seventy inches of snow) and for you non Americans, that is 177.8 Centimeters of snow.










I lived in reno for part of high school, you live out there?EDIT; washington, see that now.


----------



## Magus2727

I was wanting a blizzard... but my the time that storm came to Utah... we got 2-3 inches... every one what hyping up this HUGE blizzard.. Blah... I still had to go into work the next day.... and the college campus was still open as well... biggest let down ever...

Wish we got the 70".... my car would be lost but my Jeep would have fun...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah I live in Washington now but I grew up in Nevada as well.... Las Vegas (Well actually Henderson but it might as well be Vegas as they are literally 5-10 miles away.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I lived in reno for part of high school, you live out there?EDIT; washington, see that now.


----------



## zodac

SNOW! THERE IS SNOW OUTSIDE MY HOUSE!

Dunno why I'm so excited... it's been there all day, and I've been out in it most of the day... still... SNOW!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I want snow!


----------



## zodac

You can't have it! *IT'S MINE!







*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


SNOW! THERE IS SNOW OUTSIDE MY HOUSE!

Dunno why I'm so excited... it's been there all day, and I've been out in it most of the day... still... SNOW!











Hmm, you either don't have a car, or you have a 4 x 4...
Snow is melting away here, when i first saw it I was like
SNOW! There is snow outside the house! Oh hell no, go away slippery frozen wetness...
For some reason where I am now the slightest snowfall or wind takes the power down really easily. & my cars ability to get out of my driveway.

When the power stays on ppd is pretty good lately, 6 gpus running for 80k. When i get another mobo in here for the other fermis & a better net connection to start up the cpu folding I should be able to do some good numbers.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You can't have it! *IT'S MINE!







*


Your supposed to share.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Hmm, you either don't have a car, or you have a 4 x 4...


No car. Plus, I'm a child at heart.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Your supposed to share.


No I'm not.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Hmm, you either don't have a car, or you have a 4 x 4...
Snow is melting away here, when i first saw it I was like
SNOW! There is snow outside the house! Oh hell no, go away slippery frozen wetness...
For some reason where I am now the slightest snowfall or wind takes the power down really easily. & my cars ability to get out of my driveway.

When the power stays on ppd is pretty good lately, 6 gpus running for 80k. When i get another mobo in here for the other fermis & a better net connection to start up the cpu folding I should be able to do some good numbers.


lol All those cards folding = melting snow dontcha know
















Chuck D 
Fold on...


----------



## lawrencendlw

You can have all of the snow out in my area cannonfodder. I don't want it anymore. And it's supposed to be a record cold/high snowfall winter this year. So get a really really big dump truck and a back hoe and come get every single millimeter of snow from the 20 square miles surrounding my house ok?

Edit:
If you guys have not already seen this then take a minute to go over and look at is as I am sure that you wont be disappointed that you did. I need a new case contest


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Finally decided to get off my butt and grab some Ram and now I have a new addition to the folding family








i7 930 and GTS 250 came on line last night.


----------



## zodac

Yay! Now you can be consistently over 200k.

_*notes thread title*_

Meh, not enough. I bet Mark's PPD is gonna blast past you anyway.


----------



## jck

Glad they are upping theirs. I am going to probably liquidate some rigs soon.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yay! Now you can be consistently over 200k.

_*notes thread title*_

Meh, not enough. I bet Mark's PPD is gonna blast past you anyway.


Mark???? Who is this Mark guy????


----------



## zodac

Oooooh.... Mark's gonna whup you now.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oooooh.... Mark's gonna whup you now.


Mark and his 80 million points don't scare me............wait, did I just say 80 Million








Guess I better play nice before I get my butt kicked by the big dogs.


----------



## zodac

I think you mean 8*5 *million.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I think you mean 8*5* million.









I stand corrected but really anything over 80 million is just gravy.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Looks like I'll be hitting 22 million today.







And I have back to back 3 million point months. I like it.


----------



## zodac

Damn... we're not gonna hit 200m, are we?


----------



## Magus2727

Being 6 Mill shy this late in the day... dont think so... should of had 1 more day on the FFW and perhaps a little more of a push for the Fold-a-thon....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

So... I need to get my facts straight real quick...
Do the 1156 i7 CPUs do pretty close to the same as 1366 ones for smp/bigadv?

I will hopefully be putting together another i7 computer in a few weeks... I just want to see what I should go for. I know I want micro ATX and I need to keep the total cost around $500
I have a PSU I can use and a hard drive, but pretty much everything else I will need to buy.

I am looking at getting an Xeon 3440, 4 GB of DDR3 ram, this motherboard (is open box ok?)
And then I would have around $100 left to spend on a case and cooling... is the H50 good for this? or is there a reasonable air cooler that is short enough to fit in a micro ATX case?

Depending how much I have left over, I might get a GT 430 or 450 to throw in there for folding, otherwise, it will be the 8800GTS

Does this look like a reasonable folding rig? or should I steer clear of the 1156 cpus


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

670x: 9.2kppd at my i7 870 @ 3.8ghz vs 9.9kppd at the i7 920 @ 3.9ghz
14.5kppd on other smp units on 870 vs 15.5kppd on the 920.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
670x: 9.2kppd at my i7 870 @ 3.8ghz vs 9.9kppd at the i7 920 @ 3.9ghz
14.5kppd on other smp units on 870 vs 15.5kppd on the 920.

so it is a small hit, but it is also a good bit cheaper and probably uses a little less electric as well

but... your 920 is clocked slightly higher...


----------



## SgtHop

I remember this thread. Don't know why I stopped posting here.

Oh well, time to brag. Just bought a 470, so, I'd be watching your radar AWG. Imma comin for you, finally.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Good luck SgtHop.







I'm going to be scaling back a bit after this weekend since I'm moving into a place where I'm going to be paying for electricity. Going to see how the bill goes with only a couple rigs running before I put them all back online. I'm going to start with my i7 for the team competition and my main rig with the 2x460 and the X6.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, good luck to you as well. I'm glad I'm not paying electricity yet, I'm sure all these computers would really rack up the bill.

Oh well.

I really need to get that third system online. Anyone want to buy an i7 laptop?


----------



## Magus2727

PM me the stats and how much you are looking for...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
so it is a small hit, but it is also a good bit cheaper and probably uses a little less electric as well

but... your 920 is clocked slightly higher...

For me the 870 was a lot more expensive. I paid about 50 euros more though I bought it 3 months later.
There are some differences between both cpu's. I'm not sure if the ram is running at the same timings and clocks, and if there are other differences.
Though I dont think 100mhz will be 1kppd.


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


I'm going to be scaling back a bit after this weekend since I'm moving into a place where I'm going to be paying for electricity.


Good luck man! i had to cut back my folding since the bills were getting a little to high. The SDGE winter electric rates skyrocket after a certain amount of usage.


----------



## jck

I got the same problem. Last electric bill even with November being way cooler was still over $250. I'll probably be scaling back to 2 rigs and selling the parts from the others.

That one 9800GTX+ I have I will probably sell cheap. It started UNSTABLE_MACHINE erroring again, and I can't guarantee that it's a GPU problem or that dust built up on the heatsink and that I'm just too lazy to remove the cover and clean it.







It did fold fine for about a month tho...then started EUEing 2 days ago.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Good luck man! i had to cut back my folding since the bills were getting a little to high. The SDGE winter electric rates skyrocket after a certain amount of usage.

Winter rates go way up?? that sounds backwards... I am glad that my last bill was $20 lower (power company had a Cool-savers program where if you agree to let them modulate your AC during peak times if need be they give you 20 bucks...)... Wonder what my next bill will be it will be the first one with no AC usage but my gas will be up... my rigs dont put enough heat to keep the lady of the house warm when its only 15 Deg F out side...


----------



## SgtHop

Perhaps you need more GPUs Magus. That's where all the heat comes from. A GX2 will heat my room so well I have to run my AC in the winter.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Its a nice 20'C in my little box room.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Perhaps you need more GPUs Magus. That's where all the heat comes from. A GX2 will heat my room so well I have to run my AC in the winter.

Not disagreeing with that... want to get my hands on a few 450's...


----------



## SgtHop

450s are horrible heaters. Same with the 460s. You need 470s or 480s.

Side note, 450s only get about 8k now, not really worth it unless you're getting them dirt cheap. I'd save up and get the 470 mentioned above, as they generally get around 17 from what I've seen.


----------



## Magus2727

Yea... but they also cost 2.5+ times more...


----------



## SgtHop

I got my 470 for $210 off Newegg.

It's sold out now, but prices will be coming down more now that the 570 is coming out.


----------



## Magus2727

Hopefully that they will drop... but the 570 is almost the 480 but less memory/bandwidth...

expected price is around 350... dont see how the 470 will drop much lower.... but I hope...


----------



## SgtHop

Only time will tell.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am waiting for the GTX570 looks like a good deal if the price is right


----------



## SgtHop

I heard $350, right around where the 470 debuted, if memory serves.

Also, 470 installed, but I can't get it over 750 with 1025mv. Any higher on the core and it EUEs, and higher on the volts and it shuts the card off. Makes me hurr.


----------



## FtW 420

Just got myself back into the top 20 producers & I'll be dropping back now.
Power went down hard today, the wires actually came down. Called hydro to come fix it & all they will do is disconnect the power until I can get a contractor in here to do the repairs, not sure how fast that is going to happen. I hope it's soon though, getting pretty cold already...


----------



## SgtHop

Sucks man. Hope you get it sorted fast.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Anyone know if the new 5xx cards are supported for [email protected] yet?
been eyeballing off a 580gtx / waiting for the next dual gpu's


----------



## SgtHop

I don't know why they wouldn't be. Same architecture as the 400s.

EDIT: It is confirmed.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I don't know why they wouldn't be. Same architecture as the 400s.

EDIT: It is confirmed.

cheers


----------



## SgtHop

No prob. It'll be a good lot of PPD, too. 17-20k, according to that thread. I'd surely like that.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Anyone know if the new 5xx cards are supported for [email protected] yet?
been eyeballing off a 580gtx / waiting for the next dual gpu's

Yea its supported, we already have some numbers on it.
Here is something I gathered up. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...hlight=GTX+580

Haven't seen any of our OCN folders with a 580 yet, or they are just hiding...


----------



## SadistBlinx

Well maybe the 580 can wait..motorbike service just riped me a new one..$916 I COULD HAVE BROUGHT ANOTHER I7 FOR THAT!
/qq


----------



## SgtHop

Ouch. That's quite expensive. How did you manage a $1000 repair bill?


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Ouch. That's quite expensive. How did you manage a $1000 repair bill?

not getting a service in the last 5,000km Lol plus having cracks in the inlet manifold + orings..break bleeding and flush..valve clearance..choke plunger and cable..all the oils etc..
I could go on and on Lol the tax invoice is very detailed.
ps the bike doesn't look like junk either.
Yamaha virago x250, picture if anyone wants to see..
http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/..._6447151_n.jpg
Ps sorry for little offtopic. you guys can troll me about it later


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yea its supported, we already have some numbers on it. 
Here is something I gathered up. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...hlight=GTX+580

Haven't seen any of our OCN folders with a 580 yet, or they are just hiding...


I did do a couple WU on mine, at ~800 core (can't remember exact clocks) hfm was showing a bit over 18k ppd for the 580. My 480s at 800/1600 were doing 16k.


----------



## zodac

We're up for a colossal score today guys; 6,524,827 with 2 updates to go. Our previous 1-day best was 7,738,621 (12th November 2010). So 606,897+ in both our updates, and we'll have a new high score... we might even break 8mil today.









Not bad considering there are no events on right now.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

9 days till I get to half a million.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're up for a colossal score today guys; 6,524,827 with 2 updates to go. Our previous 1-day best was 7,738,621 (12th November 2010). So 606,897+ in both our updates, and we'll have a new high score... we might even break 8mil today.









Not bad considering there are no events on right now.


----------



## SgtHop

Should be to 20m in a hair over a week. It's a good thing.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're up for a colossal score today guys; 6,524,827 with 2 updates to go. Our previous 1-day best was 7,738,621 (12th November 2010). So 606,897+ in both our updates, and we'll have a new high score... we might even break 8mil today.









Not bad considering there are no events on right now.










Thats surprising considering there are no events going on right now, and that everyone is stuck with these 1298pt WU's. Just imaging what we could do with some 925 WU's.

8mil seems very doable, after all we do have over 8mil for the last 24h


----------



## zodac

Aqua is Folding again...


----------



## SadistBlinx

Ok guys, Ive got no clue whats going on anymore, my sig rig still won't send off finished WU's for bigadv or smp clients..Just moved as well and net works fine. 100kb/s upload 800kb/s download.
I'm thinking of just wiping windows when i get a 2tb backup drive and starting again..
Does anyone know how to reset all the wu's?
Its been more then 2 months without a bigadv being sent off.


----------



## LiLChris

It is probably taking long to upload, you can try this flag to make sure its sending it.

*-send all*

Then check your network usage while you have nothing else using it. Those files are rather large so take a bit longer than regular smp units.


----------



## HobieCat

7.9 million points (Dec 4th)...I believe that's a new record


----------



## zodac

'tis indeed. Well done everyone.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Aqua is Folding again...


----------



## Magus2727

Aqua!!!! We miss you!!!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HobieCat* 
7.9 million points (Dec 4th)...I believe that's a new record









Didn't notice it was mentioned.


----------



## Freakn

Who is this aqua?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Who is this aqua?

The other *it* of the group.
Also a ex member of Explosm.


----------



## Freakn

Must use something other than Aqua for the stats?

Edit: Nevermind found it


----------



## [CyGnus]

If i remember right is Aqualoon


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


The other *it* of the group. 
Also a ex member of Explosm.


Good times, good times.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Must use something other than Aqua for the stats?

Edit: Nevermind found it


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


If i remember right is Aqualoon


You remember correctly.


----------



## Magus2727

Aqualoon is a member of the forum who started folding (also did some BIONIC) she must of had some family issues or other things go on which she left the forum and then about a month ago she stopped folding...

She was working on quite the custom WC loop for an i7 that was in the build.... she is ranked at about 175? I think


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

We need her posting again!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I miss Aqua/Z/Archer bickering....


----------



## zodac

Someone tell me what that image above means...


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Someone tell me what that image above means...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *http://www.onlinebarcodereader.com/*

from now on I will only post in QR Codes. That way Zodac doesnt know I'm making fun of him/her....


^^^


----------



## zodac

Lol, thanks.









Any site where I can upload the image and find out what it says?

_*wishes for a smartphone for Xmas*_


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol, thanks.









Any site where I can upload the image and find out what it says?

_*wishes for a smartphone for Xmas*_


My aunt just called me asking if I wanted a new phone for xmas.








Waiting for AT&T to get 4g before I get a new one...

She is being nice since I am stuck at home for 2-3 weeks after the hospital.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


My aunt just called me asking if I wanted a new phone for xmas.








Waiting for AT&T to get 4g before I get a new one...

She is being nice since I am stuck at home for 2-3 weeks after the hospital.


If she's got deep pockets, get whatever the Desire HD is called on your continent, I'm writing this from mine and it's easily the best phone I've ever seen / used, and I've used a lot


----------



## LiLChris

She does.









But nah, I want to save my contract upgrade for next year. 
I skipped the iPhone 4 and sticking it out with my 3gs for now.

I do want a Droid phone but I want to see if AT&T somehow gives us 4g and Apple delivers a 4g phone. 
The only requirement I have it must be able to tether, that is my main source of internet.


----------



## [CyGnus]

iphones?!?!?? who buys that.... you are wasting your money LIL take a look at HTC or Samsung they have very good devices and not expensive at all. Its my opinion.... Android rocks!


----------



## omega17

I say this as an objective observer, Android and HTC is a mighty fine combo. Symbian has totally lost ground on AppleOS and Droid, and HTC know how to make a quality device without an expensive logo on the back


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]* 
iphones?!?!?? who buys that.... you are wasting your money LIL take a look at HTC or Samsung they have very good devices and not expensive at all. Its my opinion.... Android rocks!









$199 isn't expensive for a phone.









Back when the 3gs was released the Droid series were still trying to make there way into the market and there app store was rather pathetic.
Also AT&T didn't have any good ones at the time.

Waiting for AT&T to get 4g before buying a new phone, no point in getting one now.


----------



## [CyGnus]

LIL the iphone4G is 600â‚¬/700$ here in Portugal lol 200$ is not expensive at all, i gave 250â‚¬ for my Samsung Galaxy 3


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX




----------



## zodac

Lol... read the properties of the link.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Lol... read the properties of the link.









didnt think you were that smart.... ill have to load them into flickr first.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX* 
*didnt think you were that smart*.... ill have to load them into flickr first.....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









it was more of a joke as I expected you to get it with the first one....


----------



## zodac

Didn't need to go that deep; got an answer straight away.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Didn't need to go that deep; got an answer straight away.









that guy was just a spoil sport


----------



## zodac

You're just awkward.


----------



## [CyGnus]

testing


----------



## SgtHop

lolwut


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah anyone with a android phone has that built in. Mine came with a barcode scanner which also scans those. You guys are too funny though. I need to go get the software to make my own soon but have been to lazy to lol. I love my HTC Hero but it is time for an upgrade in a couple of months so I am getting myself the HTC Evo and my wife the Samsung Epic as they are both top notch phones and both based on Android. My wife hasn't upgraded her phone since we got our plan 3 years ago and all I hear her complain about now is how it's not fair that I have all these awesome apps and she doesn't get any. Hell she's still paying for ring tones and wallpapers lol.

As for the whole 4G thing in the US I have to argue that point as I have Sprint and in the area that I live and travel to, the 4G coverage is awesome. I have had nothing but impeccable 4G (Even though I am on a 3G phone) since they upgraded the Seattle and suburban areas. But as for the nation wide coverage of 4G that I have to agree with as it will be another year or so before it is anything above sub par.

Lil Chris, would I steer you wrong buddy? Get yourself a HTC Android phone. You wont regret it. You'll also love the lower monthly payments by switching away from AT&T.


----------



## louze001

Enough! Big numbers planned for this foldathon! Deeeebs you better power on another Xeon of yours!


----------



## Freakn

When is the next foldathon?

Will have to get a couple of extra clients running this time


----------



## lawrencendlw

This is just a standard foldathon and not a FFW again is it?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have my laptop ready for this foldathon not much but i think i am able to do 2smp wus with it


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Ugh, really tired of being out of the top 20 folders right now. Time to get off my arse and get my other rigs up and folding. Looks like I have a project for when I get off work tonight.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*












Exactly. Bad things happen when I snap.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


When is the next foldathon?


Sig.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


This is just a standard foldathon and not a FFW again is it?


FFW was seperate to the Foldathon; we still had a Foldathon in November. And no, it's not a standard one, per se...


----------



## SgtHop

It's speshul, like, Zodac.

And, no, AvgWhiteGuy, you really don't need to get your rigs up anytime soon. At least, not for another 1.6 months.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol is that your take over time? Again with the Avatar Zodac? Hey while I'm talking AT you Z, do you know when the [email protected] Lanyards are supposed to be shipped out or whatnot? You know, the ones that we are all supposed to get for getting to 5th place.


----------



## zodac

Something's come up for admin, which has caused OCN things to take less priority. As soon as things are abck to normal for him, they'll be dealt with.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

oh... so the [email protected] lanyards have not been shipped yet?
I just received 2 lanyards in the mail today... so maybe they didn't ship me a regular one instead of a [email protected] now I wonder how/why I got 2... in separate bubble mailers...

cool... because I was looking forward to a folding lanyard


----------



## SgtHop

We get lanyards?


----------



## Freakn

Just picked up a MSI GT 430 with the twin fan cooler like the hawk series.

Hopefully it should OC well given the cooler style and give 4k ppd


----------



## K092084

Gonna replace my cards with gts450 and gtx460's.


----------



## omega17

Is that three 460's and a 450? not jealous much









I'm a fan of the latest av, and it seems to be staying around, woop


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Is that three 460's and a 450? not jealous much









I'm a fan of the latest av, and it seems to be staying around, woop

Yup, The 450 is going in spare rig with a 430w PSU but now I wish I had just ordered another 460 because I remembered I had a spare 750w PSU in my closet. Ah well.


----------



## Freakn

Suprisingly my new toy (MSI GT 430 looks like a toy beside a 6870) is pulling 4500ppd on a 1298 stock clocks and fan is near silent

Will complete 3.5 1298 wu's a day


----------



## SgtHop

At stock? Well, crank that **** up. Get the most you can out of the little thing.


----------



## Freakn

I will be but its summer over here and no air con so I want to get an idea of stock temps before I go OC'ing it but I will before the Foldathon


----------



## SgtHop

Ah, yeah. You and your silly reverse seasons. Must suck knowing you will _never_ have a white christmas.

Oh well, you get Holdens.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Oh well, you get Holdens.


And these








http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/4...australia.html


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


And these








http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/4...australia.html


----------



## SgtHop

FFFFFFF.

Screw Australia then. I'm going to England. Do _not_ ****ing want.


----------



## jck

Agreed. I'm ready to go to Europe.

Squirrels and foxes are better than spiders bigger than my last dog.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/3304/zz3fc.png

Briliant!


----------



## Freakn

Between Spiders & Snakes we got something 5 out 10 worlds most deadly animals. Something like that, school was way too long ago and doco's bore me


----------



## SgtHop

General Cosgrove is my new hero.

I can handle snakes, they're less creepy and easier to shoot. But spiders, jesus christ. Something like that just kinda makes me want to run screaming like a little girl. I don't do spiders. Never ever.


----------



## Freakn

You Tube  



 
 How's that for sneaky


----------



## SgtHop

I'm not even going to ****ing watch. Screw that.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'm not even going to ****ing watch. Screw that.


same


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


oh... so the [email protected] lanyards have not been shipped yet? 
I just received 2 lanyards in the mail today... so maybe they didn't ship me a regular one instead of a [email protected] now I wonder how/why I got 2... in separate bubble mailers...

cool... because I was looking forward to a folding lanyard










I see you lurking right behind me in the EOC stats... ...just added some hardware. You'll never catch me now!!!!!!

-this is still a trash talking thread isn't it?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'm not even going to ****ing watch. Screw that.


LOL.. I about spit my coffee on my monitor when I read that!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'm not even going to ****ing watch. Screw that.


^this x ∞ = HECK NO!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Freakn LOL smart little spider (maybe not so little)


----------



## SadistBlinx

Are their any bigadv unit's out atm? I keep getting small smp ones.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Are their any bigadv unit's out atm? I keep getting small smp ones.


3 of 4 i7's currently have bigadv wu's all 6900's and the 4th has a 6701.


----------



## Lutro0

O.O Im too old to be on the computer


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


O.O Im too old to be on the computer










Me too


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Freakn LOL smart little spider (maybe not so little)


On average 2" including legs but have been sighted up to 4" but very rare


----------



## SadistBlinx

Wooot First WU uploaded from 980x in months!!! by baby is alive again.


----------



## Freakn

Congrats SB. Now hopefully it keeps going for the foldathon


----------



## SgtHop

Indeed. Fold like you've never folded before!


----------



## markt

The top 5 or 10 folders are getting pretty competitive, I don't even know who half of them are either...I better step it up...


----------



## SgtHop

I know how you feel, Mark. I finally get through the 100k barrier, and I'm still like...6th on the team. What the balls.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
The top 5 or 10 folders are getting pretty competitive, I don't even know who half of them are either...I better step it up...

Looks like we have some relatively new folders pumping out some impressive ppd.
Lets hope that these big numbers continue


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I wish I could be there too, though I just dont have enough money/hardware to keep up with those guys...


----------



## [CyGnus]

bastian that makes 2 of us with my current rig my power bill already hurts 100€ a month i have a house to take care off as well as a car that is on the 'doctor lol' though i am happy with my PPD/wattage 40k for 580w


----------



## zodac

Yeah... veblen's really shot up in PPD last few days. Love the winter.


----------



## markt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I wish I could be there too, though I just dont have enough money/hardware to keep up with those guys...









I don't either anymore, I just happened to have the old hardware. I haven't upgraded added anything in months.


----------



## SadistBlinx

I <3 P6900! Lol 3rd one and I'm powering through it already 6% started 2 hrs ago








I think I'm getting around 47k PPD
Well thats what HFM says








Ps Hope you guys have signed up for the Christmas Foldathon!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Also guys /girls, Would bakeing my 8600gts + 8800gtx + Folding on laptop 8600M GT bring in many more points? or just waste power / cpu cycles on the 980x


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Also guys /girls, Would bakeing my 8600gts + 8800gtx + Folding on laptop 8600M GT bring in many more points? or just waste power / cpu cycles on the 980x

The 8800gtx might be worth it. You really just have to give it a try and see how much it impacts your smp ppd.


----------



## SadistBlinx

I go to start bakeing the gpu's and i come to a Delmar for i just moved house..
...I DON'T KNOW HOW TO TURN ON THE OVEN!!!!
I have a BBQ outside my room...Should i attempt gpu bakeing the Aussie way!?!?


----------



## SadistBlinx

Ok...So i decided to bake a 6200tc i had laying around before trying the other cards...
A BBQ IS NOT SUITABLE FOR GPU BAKING PEOPLE!
Part of the card melted off >.>


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
I <3 P6900! Lol 3rd one and I'm powering through it already 6% started 2 hrs ago








I think I'm getting around 47k PPD
Well thats what HFM says








Ps Hope you guys have signed up for the Christmas Foldathon!

59K @ 4-4.2 Ghz.. its like a Fermi 470 folding without holding anything back.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
59K @ 4-4.2 Ghz.. its like a Fermi 470 folding without holding anything back.

Nice rig you got going there,
What settings you using on your cpu for 4.5?
You got a build log for your WC at all? I've been considering putting my chip under water.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Ok...So i decided to bake a 6200tc i had laying around before trying the other cards... 
A BBQ IS NOT SUITABLE FOR GPU BAKING PEOPLE!
Part of the card melted off >.>


Post pic of oven. It cant be that hard can it?


----------



## mitchbowman

YAY top 600


----------



## zodac

We're gonna have our best week (beating 50.5mil) in 2 updates.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And that without my rigs folding...


----------



## zodac

Perhaps the two are connected?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Wait, you mean I should keep my rigs down to get better ppd for the team?


----------



## zodac

Yea- no. Definitely no.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I need a new set of earplugs, old ones dont work anymore... And ye, they are still in my ears...


----------



## SgtHop

I'm closing in on 20m. Just a few more days and I'm there.


----------



## Magus2727

Got bumped to 61... will be bumped to 66 before the end of the year... makes me sad... but I must say I got to my position in a rather fortunate means...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Its exciting to see how many people are pushing into the 1st page
A couple power-folders too... kind of like you were, magus.


----------



## Magus2727

were... were!!! them are fighting words... if only I was not saving $$$ for a down payment on a house!

I am still going to try and get a few 570's perhaps when they come down in price or a few 460's... Want Client 7.0 to come out and see how the ATi cards do then I would get some HD6970's for my sig rig.


----------



## SadistBlinx

How are the gts 450's for ppd?
I was thinking of picking up a Gigabyte GA-770T-USB3 + some cheap pcie-x1 risers,
a cheap amd quad like 2gb ram and 5 gts 450's, Would any of them parts be bottle necked?
Strictly [email protected] pc.
Or would it be better to put that cash into a single 580gtx?
Or another i7 rig for cpu folding?
I just want to start overtakeing all you suckers again


----------



## zodac

No bottleneck, but the days of 15k from a GTS 450 are behind us; you'd probably be better off getting a couple of really good GPUs instead.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No bottleneck, but the days of 15k from a GTS 450 are behind us; you'd probably be better off getting a couple of really good GPUs instead.

Cmon 595 gtx....wtb release date... I can only fit 2x 2slot cards in my rig and a single slot card at the bottom >< Silly sig rig not enuf pci-e slots


----------



## zodac

Yup, we neat our best weekly score, of 50,527,864pts (week of 7th November 2010) this week.

Well done all.


----------



## lawrencendlw

How do you neat a score?


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
How do you neat a score?

[sarcasm]

It may be funky Irish talk for beat. For example I will use it in a sentence.

_Zodac will neat Lutro0 to a pulp when it sees this post._










[/sarcasm]


----------



## SadistBlinx

Mmm I should hit 2m points on the 15th,
Lol Zodac i'm catching up to your 3mil points that took hooooowwww loooonnnnggg to accumulate


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
How do you neat a score?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lutro0* 
[sarcasm]

It may be funky Irish talk for beat. For example I will use it in a sentence.

_Zodac will neat Lutro0 to a pulp when it sees this post._










[/sarcasm]

I like how you thought that was sarcasm.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











I like how you thought that was sarcasm.










Awww







, at least it felt witty enough to be sarcasm lol


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



[10:08:51] Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps (54%)
[10:43:57] Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps (55%)
[11:19:25] Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps (56%)
[11:54:32] Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps (57%)
[12:22:16] CoreStatus = C0000029 (-1073741783)
[12:22:16] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000029
[12:22:16] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[12:22:46] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[12:22:46] Cleaning up work directory
[12:22:46] + Attempting to get work packet



Oh! so painful. There goes a bigadv


----------



## kiwwanna

Must have been a mighty unstable WU *Ouch* and over 50 %


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Hasn't been much "trash talking" going on here for a while.








Is everyone so wrapped up in Christmas spirit that they have nothing "trashy" to say.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;11645041*
> Hasn't been much "trash talking" going on here for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone so wrapped up in Christmas spirit that they have nothing "trashy" to say.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;11645041*
> Hasn't been much "trash talking" going on here for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone so wrapped up in Christmas spirit that they have nothing "trashy" to say.












Your PPD is _woeful._ How on Earth are you our number 1 Folder?









Trashy enough? Or was that just rude?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Magus, only a few days left before I'll overtake you








You did a lot of work with all the i7's, but I finally caught up!


----------



## zodac

_caught.







_


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11648332*
> _caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## zodac




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm out, bed time over here.


----------



## zodac

Got home about an hour ago and ate.

Now to write a report.









That







is sarcasm, by the way.


----------



## omega17

not sure if you noticed, but the badge in my sig is out of date, as of 11 minutes ago


----------



## SgtHop

Not sure if anyone noticed, but the badge in my sig isn't.


----------



## zodac

Had to read that a couple of times before I realised it *wasn't* an incomplete sentence.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;11648776*
> Not sure if anyone noticed, but the badge in my sig isn't.


That's good then









But mine is


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11648152*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your PPD is _woeful._ How on Earth are you our number 1 Folder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trashy enough? Or was that just rude?


Thats much better.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;11648696*
> not sure if you noticed, but the badge in my sig is out of date, as of 11 minutes ago


My badge is off by a couple million but oh well whats a few million points here and there.


----------



## SgtHop

It was, however, out of date yesterday.

Meaning I just got 20m.


----------



## zodac

Goddamit... had to turn off my clients for 2 minutes before I left, then forgot to turn them back on. Just noticed.

7hrs lost.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11649212*
> Goddamit... had to turn off my clients for 2 minutes before I left, then forgot to turn them back on. Just noticed.
> 
> 7hrs lost.


pwn'd?


----------



## zodac

By myself.

zodac pwns again!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


By myself.

zodac pwns again!










Memory loss does not equal pwnage


----------



## zodac

Someone was humiliated. And the fault was zodac's.

Ergo, zodac pwns again.


----------



## ErBall

I'm pretty pumped about climbing these ranks, and I can't wait to be sitting high and pretty with all you millionaires.

Shouldn't be more than a couple of days now.


----------



## grillinman

I'm back to folding finally!

Had to sell off my folding rig but still have the 9800GTX+ so if I can find a UD3P that meets the budget I'll slap it in there and crank it on the sig rig.

Glad to be back.


----------



## zodac

Glad to have you back.


----------



## SgtHop

You'd need to get different RAM, the UD3P doesn't support DDR3. Unless that was already in the plans.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Ugh this P2684 is taking for ever!!! I'm down over 10k ppd /sad
Edit: heheh just noticed im in the top 300 folders and just broke 2m points, that's without my current WU being uploaded too.


----------



## [CyGnus]

With a 980x you will be in the Top 50 very fast


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;11678030*
> Ugh this P2684 is taking for ever!!! I'm down over 10k ppd /sad
> Edit: heheh just noticed im in the top 300 folders and just broke 2m points, that's without my current WU being uploaded too.


Yep, I've got a 2684 on the i7 too, and it takes a bit longer to finish


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;11679321*
> Yep, I've got a 2684 on the i7 too, and it takes a bit longer to finish


I just got another one as well! ugh i hate this project make it go away!!


----------



## markt

I hope I don't get one, Im turnin one in in a few.


----------



## Lutro0

When I first started folding bigadv all I ever got was the 2684 units. -sadface-

On a side note, I think I may have accidently tried the phenomenon that is the stroopwaffel.
I was picking up food for our center from the food bank and saw this bag of little waffle cookies (thinking of bastiaan at the time), and decided we should try them. Well they were this thin cookie and caramel type thing, not at all bad, really good actually. So I just googled them to try to find the pic to show on here and realized I just has a stroopwaffel!


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


When I first started folding bigadv all I ever got was the 2684 units. -sadface-

<stroop>

On a side note, I think I may have accidently tried the phenomenon that is the stroopwaffel.
I was picking up food for our center from the food bank and saw this bag of little waffle cookies (thinking of bastiaan at the time), and decided we should try them. Well they were this thin cookie and caramel type thing, not at all bad, really good actually. So I just googled them to try to find the pic to show on here and realized I just has a stroopwaffel!

</stroop>


The ones in the states are good but fail big time to the ones in Europe! They are so good over there!!!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magus2727;11692386*
> The ones in the states are good but fail big time to the ones in Europe! They are so good over there!!!


Well, I like waffles in the first place, so it was made of win from the beginning. But I did see some actual waffles with real caramel in some google photos....I must try it.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey guys I got my [email protected] OCN lanyard today. It's a nice red one. Thanks OCN... Now to folding, I am folding in the Foldathon but I am going to drop my -bigadv tomorrow so until then i wont be showing any points as I can't get my GPU's to play nice with my SMP client... oh well.


----------



## zodac

New one day record for OCN; 7,968,993.

We're getting close to that 8mil mark.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11725387*
> New one day record for OCN; 7,968,993.
> 
> We're getting close to that 8mil mark.


I didn't realize we had a new one day record


----------



## zodac

That's because you're not as attentive as I.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11725680*
> That's because you're not as attentive as I.


sure...whatever you say


----------



## zodac

That's more like it.


----------



## jck

Or he just doesn't care...


----------



## [CyGnus]

yayyyyy OCN


----------



## zodac

So negative jck... _por qué_?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Z you talk Portuguese now?!?!?







you are really box full of surprises


----------



## zodac

Spanish, actually.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11727814*
> Evilinese, actually.


Fixed.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;11727846*
> Fixed.


I did this:


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;11727846*
> Fixed.


The joke's on you; that's not even a language.


----------



## jck

Mi vida es no bueno.

Comprende ud?


----------



## [CyGnus]

heheh kind of. ''my life is bad'' is that it? though spanish is very different from portuguese


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];11727921*
> heheh kind of. ''my life is bad'' is that it? though spanish is very different from portuguese


Pretty much.

Yeah, Portuguese and Spanish and French and Italian are all based on Latin. So, there is some object and action similarities still between them.

Yeah, I have seen Portuguese. It is quite a bit different. Italian and Spanish are pretty close

italian: uno, due, tre, quattro, cinque, sei, sette, otto, nove, dieci
spanish: uno, dos, tres, cuatro, cinco, seis, siete, ocho, nueve, diez

whoa! did I just do that? 25 years since Spanish class...and 10 years since Maria taught me Italian... ah the memories...


----------



## [CyGnus]

yup pretty close those 2 portuguese is like this:
um, dois, tres, quatro, cinco, seis, sete, oito. nove, dez

but numbers are all alike no matter the language i guess...


----------



## jck

Yeah. There are other similarities. like simple nouns. car. boy. girl. man. woman. dog.

Like...

English: Mother, father, car, dog, house
Spanish: Madre, padre, auto (or coche), perro, casa
Italian: Madre, padre, automobile, cane, casa

But, a LOT of differences...especially Portuguese...I would probably find it very hard to learn.

Unless, that is...I had a REALLY pretty girl teaching me.









It worked for Italian.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Deeebs better crank up a few more servers. I took over his #1 spot......well at least until the next update when he drops 100K points or more


----------



## [CyGnus]

way to go extreme newbie


----------



## jck

My PPD went way down. Seems for the Foldathon, Pande Labs managed to send a 6701 that locked up my x4 that has the 2 fermi cards, and a 2684 that locked up the bigadv rig.

Both rigs have run flawlessly for months. Not sure why they'd have locked up other than the data. House is at 69F/20C (or colder at night when), and the machines are both on conditioned power.

So, my bigadv won't drop today like it should have. Thanks Pande Labs.


----------



## zodac

Damn.









If it makes you feel better, my 9800 EUE'd this morning... went for an OC that it just couldn't handle...


----------



## jck

Hahaha...my 9800GTX+ that I blew out and was working fine again...EUEed last week. Not even taken time to fix it. I can't be bothered.

That's why when I get back home Saturday, I'm pulling machines apart and condensing down to 2 folding rigs.

Well, I am also gonna sell some stuff too. It'll be the bigadv w/ GT240 and GTS250, and Barney the 1055T rig w/2 fermi cards running -SMP 5.

Figure I can still pull 50k PPD or so. Good enough for now.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;11729390*
> Deeebs better crank up a few more servers. I took over his #1 spot......well at least until the next update when he drops 100K points or more


haha, like he just did...
had a 170k update


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


haha, like he just did...
had a 170k update


I knew it was only a matter of time.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Damn.









If it makes you feel better, my 9800 EUE'd this morning... went for an OC that it just couldn't handle...


You should know that you shouldn't fiddle during a Foldathon


----------



## zodac

Was stable for a couple of WUs... but then a big one came along and broke it.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Was stable for a couple of WUs... but then a big one came along and broke it.










tut, tut, tut.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11743397*
> Was stable for a couple of WUs... but then a big one came along and broke it.


Are you using the term "big one" to describe yourself in that sentence??


----------



## zodac

That would be _The_ _Big One_ then... wouldn't it?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

just an FYI.... I'm going to dominate everybody in the top 50 and 40. *pisst* just FYI, you might wanna step it up because I'm gonna pass you up pretty quickly.


----------



## zodac

Man.. that was rude...









_*notes thread name*_

Never mind... carry on.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

all is fair in war... and that's what this is!!!!!!!


----------



## zodac

War against disease!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and I take no prisoners!


----------



## zodac

Well... it's hard to study them then, isn't it?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

No time to study Them! Busy killing burning Slaughtering.... Bbl


----------



## zodac




----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

bah. I need more money to build another PC at home.


----------



## markt

Another i7 rig soon, possibly with a couple gts 450's. I need to get my butt in gear, I'm gettin wupped right now in the top 3-5.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

How do you afford all this computer stuff!?


----------



## markt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;11745824*
> How do you afford all this computer stuff!?


Had a lightning strike that took out the central air, insurance company is being generous...let's just say that.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

dam.... Also your sig is OLD


----------



## zodac

Lol, yeah. OCAU are *miles* behind us now.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Not sure how much, if any, I will be adding to the folding farm. I think I may have reached a limit or maybe I should say I think the wife has reached my limit.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;11745962*
> Not sure how much, if any, I will be adding to the folding farm. I think I may have reached a limit or maybe I should say I think the wife has reached my limit.


time to slowly stretch that limit...


----------



## ErBall

I cracked my mill today


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


time to slowly stretch that limit...










I think I may have stretched it as far as it will go, any more and it will snap.








Guess I can always add a few GPU's here and there. She will never notice that


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I think I may have stretched it as far as it will go, any more and it will snap.








Guess I can always add a few GPU's here and there. She will never notice that










Thats what I mean by slowly. Hold off for a little bit and then add a few parts here and there. Occasionally you could replace any 4 core i7 with 6 core ones.


----------



## LiLChris

So while I am at work I checked to see if the countless PCs I am backing up even had a GPU...To my disappointment all integrated.









Edit - 
Quote:



26 (6 members & 20 guests)


Grrr!


----------



## zodac

Some bad news (unless you're Chris); I won't be Folding for the team for next week or so. My other team has lost its two main Folders for the time being, so I'm gonna go cover over there.

Sorry.









And anyone who screams "betrayal" will receive an incredibly harsh PM from me.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11754295*
> Some bad news (unless you're Chris); I won't be Folding for the team for next week or so. My other team has lost its two main Folders for the time being, so I'm gonna go cover over there.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who screams "betrayal" will receive an incredibly harsh PM from me.


/me screams: BETRAYAL!!!

I wish I had more than 3 clients up and running so I could help them a bit...


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11754295*
> Some bad news (unless you're Chris); I won't be Folding for the team for next week or so. My other team has lost its two main Folders for the time being, so I'm gonna go cover over there.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who screams "betrayal" will receive an incredibly harsh PM from me.


nah really who cares it still all goes towards [email protected] so im cool with your betrayal


----------



## PinkPenguin

Anybody else getting 0 point updates at the moment? Got 3 this morning and the last 3 so far tonight.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin;11755395*
> Anybody else getting 0 point updates at the moment? Got 3 this morning and the last 3 so far tonight.


I haven't had any 0 pointers. But, this one will show up as 0 points because it's still processing. Have to wait until about 7 past the hour to get the full update.

Also, check your client to make sure it's not hung.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Woot got my lanyard today just before christmas Yay


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11754295*
> Some bad news (unless you're Chris); I won't be Folding for the team for next week or so. My other team has lost its two main Folders for the time being, so I'm gonna go cover over there.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who screams "betrayal" will receive an incredibly harsh PM from me.


And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;11759710*
> And nothing of value was lost.


Maybe our teams PPD will go up


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11754295*
> Some bad news (unless you're Chris); I won't be Folding for the team for next week or so. My other team has lost its two main Folders for the time being, so I'm gonna go cover over there.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone who screams "betrayal" will receive an incredibly harsh PM from me.


betrayal!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


betrayal!


OH SNAP!


----------



## zodac

Nah, whispering "betrayal" is fine.









And look; Chris asted exactly the way I expected.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And look; Chris asted exactly the way I expected.










acted


----------



## zodac

I wish I had a brick to throw at you.

And a method of throwing bricks over the internet.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I wish I had a brick to throw at you.

And a method of throwing bricks over the internet.


Throw it at the monitor, just make sure to point at my username and it should come my way.


----------



## zodac

Awesome; going to find a brick.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Awesome; going to find a brick.


Might want to get 2 once you see the other quote.


----------



## zodac

Hey... you lied...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Eno75

Hey! While you two are are throwing bricks at one another I'll be over with 11108 cranking off bigadvs!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eno75;11765312*
> Hey! While you two are are throwing bricks at one another I'll be *here* with *37726* cranking off bigadvs!


Fixed


----------



## Eno75

LOL ^ nice.








Merry Christmas OCN from Team MPC!


----------



## markt

Dang power outages....


----------



## [CyGnus]

tell me about it... had 2/3 during the foldathon


----------



## hitman1985

phew, laptop started crunching today, lets see what this thing can bring in ppd wise. maybe its a hidden talent







power usage shouldnt be too bad, ima get a little power monitor soon to figure out how much power it would use in a month worth of folding to calculate the monthly power bills a bit better.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitman1985;11772715*
> phew, laptop started crunching today, lets see what this thing can bring in ppd wise. maybe its a hidden talent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power usage shouldnt be too bad, ima get a little power monitor soon to figure out how much power it would use in a month worth of folding to calculate the monthly power bills a bit better.












yay laptop folding









Is it a dual core?

(I assume you are not folding on its graphics, if it is capable... just a bad idea to do that)


----------



## SgtHop

I fold on my G73's GPU. Gets 8k, never above 65C.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3;11776899*
> (I assume you are not folding on its graphics, if it is capable... just a bad idea to do that)


Tried it on my sister's laptop for the Foldthon; ATI 3200 series GPU.

4 days for a WU, and ~50 PPD.


----------



## SadistBlinx

my TPF just went to 1:22:16 and my PPD went to 11k....
What the hell just happened to my P9600 project!


----------



## SadistBlinx

...Siiigh just lost 76% of a -bigadv unit.. It all crashed and reverted to 0%


----------



## kiwwanna

Crashed how so, unstable OC? Thankfully I've been crash / EUE free for a few weeks now







Though We've all been there







Hope its not patern forming !


----------



## AMD SLI guru

This vs. -Bigadv


----------



## SadistBlinx

Actualy ATI driver killed it, it froze when i was turning up my fan in CCC screen was just black with sound stuck from radio..
Can't wait untill nvidia bring out another dual gpu card then i can ditch this ATI card.
Only reason i don't use nvidia atm is because you need 2 cards for the 3 screens ><..Plus i would be able to fold on something better then an 8800gtx and 8600gts


----------



## AMD SLI guru

yeah, Nvidia needs to get on the ball with Mini Displayport adapters. I would go with nvidia also, but they just don't have their act together like ATI does when it comes to multimonitor setups.


----------



## zodac

And today, the 28th of December, OCN _finally_ had their top 10 Folders *all* at 100k+ PPD:



















Now onto the top 20 with 100k+!


----------



## Baldy

Congrats guys!


----------



## kiwwanna

Sweet, I'm @ 15 mil and just noticed my new badge.. On to 20! anyone wanna race?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna;11806662*
> Sweet, I'm @ 15 mil and just noticed my new badge.. On to 20! anyone wanna race?


You vs Veblen or FTW_420 would be a good race to 20mil. I don't think anyone else would stand a chance unless Deeeebs can get a hold of a few more servers.

Edit: I remember someone challenged Sh00ttr (or whatever his name is) to a race to 20mill a while back...I wonder where Sh00ttr disappeared to?


----------



## hoth17

Nice, that is some massive ppd we have there.

My PPD avg is slowly dropping, the second could'nt come soon enough, I hate looking at an idle system.


----------



## zodac

Oh yeah; guess who's the number 1 Folder?


















Sure... for another team, but still. Something for me to brag about while I'm away.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh yeah; guess who's the number 1 Folder?


















Sure... for another team, but still. Something for me to brag about while I'm away.










Have you time travelled back to the land before -smp to help out some unfortunates ??


----------



## zodac

We're not a very Folding-friendly nation, it must be said.

Leaving our rigs on 24/7 running 100% doesn't _quite_ appeal to most of us.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're not a very Folding-friendly nation, it must be said.

Leaving our rigs on 24/7 running 100% doesn't _quite_ appeal to most of us.










Then you're clearly not doing enough to educate your otherwise fine nation!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Hmmm guys, anybody here tried folding on a lappy?
I'm getting some new stuff so I can start folding properly at home, but in the meantime wanted to see if my laptop could fold without any risk.


----------



## Magus2727

Yea!!! Going to have my best month yet!!! with out the Colleges computer folding for me... All under my own power!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Then you're clearly not doing enough to educate your otherwise fine nation!










Imma doing my best! Most people only have dual cores, and don't keep computers on 24/7, so SMP is out and only Unicore available. And GPUs with CUDA are few and far between.

And those with high end hardware just don't wanna keep it on 24/7.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


Hmmm guys, anybody here tried folding on a lappy?
I'm getting some new stuff so I can start folding properly at home, but in the meantime wanted to see if my laptop could fold without any risk.


Yeah, and long as you keep an eye on the temps, it should be fine.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Yea!!! Going to have my best month yet!!! with out the Colleges computer folding for me... All under my own power!!!!


Congratz.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


Hmmm guys, anybody here tried folding on a lappy?
I'm getting some new stuff so I can start folding properly at home, but in the meantime wanted to see if my laptop could fold without any risk.


Had the hardest time on mine... I was pushing over 90*C thats to hot for my likes... I even had a Huge 14" box fan blowing directly on it...


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Had the hardest time on mine... I was pushing over 90*C thats to hot for my likes... I even had a Huge 14" box fan blowing directly on it...


Well since I wasn't satisfied with the temps I had, I kinda modded the backplate in order to improve the air intake.
Combined with a NC3000U, I get 58Â°C max on the GPU after 4 hours of New Vegas, 54 for the CPU. Is that any decent?


----------



## Magus2727

I dont know.... dont know what the NC3000U is and dont care to Google it. I had an AMD Tx2 (an HP Tablet) at 2.4GHz and the fan as blowing cold air from out side (was about 40*F or so IIRC) and still was to hot for my likes. Its all up to you. Find out what the max temp is for your CPU in the laptop and make a dissipation how close you want to be. For me its 95*C... I had reached 96*C or 97*C a few times and thats to HOT!!! I like to stay more then 10*C under max at ALL times.


----------



## SgtHop

I'd say that's quite good for a laptop. Folding will be a bit harder on the GPU though, but I'd guess it wouldn't go above 75C, which is still well within its thermal limits. I fold on my G73, works great. The only issue for me is it's close to being too much strain on the power supply, so I have to keep that on a fan at all times and keep it from overheating. 150w, too...


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Well I've got a G51 and a G73 and was thinking on using the G51 first, since it's already modded, see how it goes then maybe switch to the G73


----------



## SgtHop

Is the G73 a JW? If it is, you'll get some good PPD out of it. The 460m gets around 8.5k, as it's just a vanilla 450 downclocked a bit. Run mine at 850, though without a hitch. Don't need to mod it, it already runs plenty cool on its own, unless you have a tendency to leave it sitting on your bed with no ventilation.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And today, the 28th of December, OCN _finally_ had their top 10 Folders *all* at 100k+ PPD:



















Now onto the top 20 with 100k+!










And here i was starting to be happy to pull 30k a day lol.


----------



## ericld

Folding on a lappy isnt too bad, not the greatest though. I swapped out my 9500GS that only had 512Meg for memory for a 9650GT that has a Gig, and is OCd using Rivatuner with a core clock of 700Mhz, Shader at 1500, and mem at 650Mhz. My temps never go over 69c when using a lap cooler, and the ambient around 19-20c. I get about 2-3k PPD average on it.

@Magus, HPs are horrid for cooling, especially with AMD processors. I got my wife one and cant wait for it to die so I can use it for target practice and send it back to HP.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Is the G73 a JW? If it is, you'll get some good PPD out of it. The 460m gets around 8.5k, as it's just a vanilla 450 downclocked a bit. Run mine at 850, though without a hitch. Don't need to mod it, it already runs plenty cool on its own, unless you have a tendency to leave it sitting on your bed with no ventilation.


Yeah it is, got it for xmas.
And na, I always use my cooling tablet.
Trying to get the G51 to fold SMP2 but I'm not sure this is really worth it. I'll look into it deeper later on, gonna let it run for a few hours first.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;11810883*
> And here i was starting to be happy to pull 30k a day lol.


Dont feel bad. I feel like the chum you feed to sharks compared to yours even.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile Imagine how I feel


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;11811138*
> Imagine how I feel


Or me. That's more than my entire Irish team.









And if nothing else, it's a lot more than you had before. Plenty of room still to improve.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Z, your sure do move around a lot


----------



## zodac

I've yet to find a place I can truly call 'home'.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you could pull a Tron


----------



## zodac

._.


----------



## ericld

Not to go a little off topic, but it sort of goes with folding. Too bad VT is going to kick Stanford's ass in Miami. I will do some extra folding to sooth the loss.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11811228*
> I've yet to find a place I can truly call 'home'.


Well you would Melt in Australia..


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;11811460*
> Well you would Melt in Australia..


and be scared to death by the crazy spiders and snakes they have


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;11811484*
> and be scared to death by the crazy spiders and snakes they have


..You will be surprised at how many snakes and spiders actually get inside computers here and die..
I once had a call up and the lady was telling me her computer was hissing i was like umm ok...
Next day when i got there a dead snake was inside curled up on the PSU


----------



## Freakn

You Tube


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I wont be looking here for awhile. I hate spiders...


----------



## Freakn

Couldn't resist when the topic came up again


----------



## zodac

New Folding forum rule: No spiders.


----------



## Freakn

But spiders are important to my folding.

They stop people opening my meter box so they can send an electricity bill


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


But spiders are important to my folding.

They stop people opening my meter box so they can send an electricity bill


You're breaking the rule.


----------



## Freakn

Ok I suppose, also look what happens when a kitten watch's the video

  
 You Tube


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


But spiders are important to my folding.

They stop people opening my meter box so they can send an electricity bill


Lol im giggling so hard at that


----------



## zodac

Lol, "giggling".


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Lol im giggling so hard at that


Are you a kitten 2?


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Are you a kitten 2?


yes sir


----------



## Freakn

I see your sig, it must of really kept you giggling for a while


----------



## hoth17

Lol, there is some intense trash talk going on here in this thread! What out for these badas... kittens!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Kitty gonna get you bad! they fold moar then Z


----------



## hoth17

everyone folds more than Z!


----------



## zodac

That's because I've got 0 PPD.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Lol not as bad as the P2684 im fighting with.. ETA 2d 9h 45m Deadline 2d 8h 49m....
My ETA jumped a day and i ant done nothing but turn 1 of my gpus off..
PPD 1,563 from a -bigadv


----------



## hoth17

on a 980x too. Something is wrong there...


----------



## SadistBlinx

I'm waiting for this project to finish and then see what the next one does.


----------



## zodac

WTH guys? That's the first time in over a month we've been under 7mil for 2 days (not including the day where we had no WUs).


----------



## Freakn

Just the time that were all doing upgrades/maitenance etc i'm thinking

Also makes it hard when our leader isn't showing numbers under their regular name


----------



## zodac

I hope so... I was hoping we'd hit the 8mil milestone soon... this is going the wrong way.


----------



## Freakn

I've had 4 different systems apart since yesturday and still putting them all back together with upgrades


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


WTH guys? That's the first time in over a month we've been under 7mil for 2 days (not including the day where we had no WUs).











im not folding atm because rents are going nuts with the "green save the enviroment bs"


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm heading home tomorrow, I cant wait to fire up the Titan.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm moving so I can't do much atm...


----------



## zodac

Right, switched the 9800GT back to OCN. I can't allow myself to get a 0 for the week... that's just never gonna happen.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Im upgrading so...


----------



## Magus2727

I took a risk and let my rigs fold for a week while gone... one PC is basicaly folding only and my other is nice and stable and never has issues...

Looking for some good deals some this next month to add a GPU to the mix...


----------



## zodac

Like a single slot GTS 450?


----------



## Magus2727

single slot 450? Ha.. I have 2 full open slots read for dual slot cards... and two "low" end cards in the "Slave Frame" computer that i have a 9600 GSO (32SP) and 9800GT

Perhaps there will be some low cost 4xx's that will be going on the for sale section when a few more 5xx's come out.


----------



## zodac

Or... get the GTS 450s while they're around now to replace the ageing 9600/6800, then get a couple of 5xxs in the (not too distant) future?


----------



## Magus2727

Blah! I will do that when you do...









Well a leaked date for the GTX560 is to come out by Jan 20th so I am guessing a price drop will be in the works or people selling the 460's 470's to get the 560. but per my 100% speculation post I may hold off and see if a X-fire set of 6970's can do much... I am still am an AMD/ATi kind of guy. but I dont like seeing me sliping in my rank and dont think I can wait till PG ever does release 7.0....


----------



## zodac

Just saying; if you're looking to upgrade, do it as best you can.


----------



## Magus2727

All depends if I can get my credit cards all paid off... got it all down to one under $800... but its another 2 weeks for pay day so that will clime especialy with a $200 cell phone bill comming up.

School grants and tuition reimbursement may allow for a gift for my self...


----------



## SgtHop

970's comin in today~

Gonna be a good day of overclocking.


----------



## Lutro0

Better be a quick day of overclocking! -cracks whip-


----------



## SgtHop

I don't believe you're the one to be crackin whips, lol.


----------



## Lutro0

-usurps power- Muhahahaha!


----------



## LiLChris

Maka!


----------



## SgtHop

Excuse me while I deny this coup with my fist.


----------



## zodac

There will be no coups unless approved by me.


----------



## Lutro0

Stupid paperwork.... -Files Usurping Licence Form 28-A Section D-

You know what too much paperwork, not worth it.. LOL


----------



## SgtHop

Anyone know how to flash the BIOS on this thing, lol. I'm at a loss, and the manual is worthless.

Evga X58 LE


----------



## Lutro0

Is this what your looking for?
Bios Flashing Guide


----------



## SgtHop

Why yes.

Yes it is.


----------



## zodac

Oh yeah... 570/675 PPD-wise.


----------



## SgtHop

Having some major issues with this and overclocking. Can't seem to get it to stay stable at 4.25, not sure what I'm doing wrong. Makes me go hurr.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgthop;11846783*
> having some major issues with this and overclocking. Can't seem to get it to stay stable at 4.25, not sure what i'm doing wrong. Makes me go hurr.


moar voltages!


----------



## SgtHop

Actually, less vDroop was the solution. Stable 4.25 for 50 passes of IBT, temps didn't go over 60C. Now booting up 4.5.

Think I want a quick 5GHz validation before I go to stablize 4.5. Just for S's and G's.

EDIT: Maybe not, don't have time to play with it.


----------



## DeadSkull

Got my quad up to 4.401Ghz. Going to get more 285s on Monday so hopefully back to 30k ppd very soon.


----------



## markt

less than 9 million for the 100 million mark...
And a bump for the trash talking thread.


----------



## Magus2727

you hit usually about 1 mill a week so in 9 days?


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


you hit usually about 1 mill a week so in 9 days?


8 weeks i think..


----------



## Magus2727

Yea... how do you like my math.. 1 Mill a week = 9 days..... to get to 9 Mill....







blah


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


less than 9 million for the 100 million mark...


Less than 70 million before I reach the 100 million mark.......should only take about 50 weeks or so.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Blah and my rank is closing back more and more because of the nut parentals with the green save the earth wasting electricity..Hello earth will be in the same spot long after im dead lol.


----------



## LiLChris

Just got some great news!!!
Its going to be hard to sleep now...This is me now ->








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;11895726*
> Blah and my rank is closing back more and more because of the nut parentals with the green save the earth wasting electricity..Hello earth will be in the same spot long after im dead lol.


Do they know you have a $1k processor?








That probably could have paid for your a good portion of your electricity bills.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;11896267*
> Just got some great news!!!
> Its going to be hard to sleep now...This is me now ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they know you have a $1k processor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That probably could have paid for your a good portion of your electricity bills.


What might this news be.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I am off to Cuba tomorrow to relax on the beach and maybe enjoy a refreshment or 2.









Unfortunately I wont have any access to my folding rigs so if they decide to stop, for any reason, my PPD will suffer until I get back.


----------



## LiLChris

No fair, I want to go.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;11896950*
> What might this news be.


Its a secret for now.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;11899738*
> No fair, I want to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a secret for now.


PSH. Secrets are lies. =)


----------



## AMD SLI guru

the cake is a lie too


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;11899776*
> the cake is a lie too


This saddens me, I want my cake.








Actually I want Portal 2 so I can actually get my cake!


----------



## omega17

Ah there's too many secrets around here

There'll be a secret handshake to get into the Folders Lounge soon


----------



## zodac

I have a secret.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11899919*
> I have a secret.


You are not a female, we know.


----------



## zodac

I have other secrets, not involving my gender.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11899981*
> I have other secrets, not involving my gender.


I think I know this secret.


----------



## zodac

It involves *no-one's* gender!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11900003*
> It involves *no-one's* gender!


Like I said, I think I know what secret you are hiding.


----------



## zodac

I doubt it.


----------



## omega17

You did have until I turned those cameras on









Smile!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;11900242*
> You did have until I turned those cameras on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile!


Eww boy on boy fetish.


----------



## omega17

a) Homophobe

b) To see someone through a camera = fetish?









c)


----------



## LiLChris

I choose C.


----------



## omega17

If in doubt, choose C)


----------



## zodac




----------



## omega17

do you think TPTB mind that these posts count towards our post count?


----------



## zodac

Hope not... I'd lose most of mine.


----------



## omega17

maybe your count should be culled a bit, 24,000 is an obscene amount for anyone


----------



## zodac

Lol, just checked. 8th highest post count on OCN.

I've got a while to go before it's obscene.


----------



## omega17

Yeah, but if you look, everyone above you (apart from TwoCables) actually _does_ something here


----------



## zodac




----------



## LiLChris

I think I am in the top 50 for post count, I have to double check.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Yeah, but if you look, everyone above you (apart from TwoCables) actually _does_ something here










very very true


----------



## zodac

I do stuff; I keep threads active.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I do stuff; I keep threads active.










I remember this one time that the forum thrived for a week without you.... and without the currently MIA mmx+ to boot


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I do stuff; I keep threads off topic










I fix things


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I remember this one time that the forum thrived for a week without you.... and without the currently MIA mmx+ to boot


Meh, mmx never kept things active; he just posted when he needed to.

Me? I go out of my way to bump threads from years gone by, just because.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Meh, *mmx kept things active; he just posted whether or not he was needed*

Me? I go out of my way to bump threads from years gone by, just because.










fixed


----------



## zodac

Dunno... not been keeping things active for the past couple of months.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11901544*
> I do stuff; I keep threads *off topic*.


Fixed.









Oh and I checked I am 63rd for post count, shouldn't be long before I am on the first page (top 30).


----------



## zodac

Not to say my version as wrong though.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Lol yeh LiLChris i don't think my rents have realized that my pc parts all up cost around 5k
I just slowly got a monitor every 2 weeks along with more ram kits and hard-drives..hehe
Cmon nvidia release a dual gpu so i can ditch this non folding ati junk..
Power bill oh god it went up like 100% when i started folding, i blamed the heater ^_^
...secretly the heater i was referring too was my i7
What they don't know wont hurt them.


----------



## LiLChris

If you think it went up now, wait till you stick some dual Fermi cards (like you want).
I have a feeling if they do release any its going to be in the worse time which is during the summer which will cook you up while folding.


----------



## SadistBlinx

For all my cooking needs i just turn on prime95 and burn test my vostro 1500, Heats up my coffee and pie nicely.


----------



## zodac

For anyone who missed the Folding lanyard giveaway, there's a second one running now. Just follow the link in my sig.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11914269*
> For anyone who missed the Folding lanyard giveaway, there's a second one running now. Just follow the link in my sig.


There is a few dozen threads in this section you missed.


----------



## zodac

I only went for the main two.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Donnelly, Idaho


Wait you came state side?









Thats it we are doom, everyone pack up your bags we are moving!


----------



## zodac

Just a short trip; I'm heading home in a couple of days.


----------



## SgtHop

That's actually rather close to me, but not close enough to warrant a trip, lol.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;11914641*
> Wait you came state side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it we are doom, everyone pack up your bags we are moving!


I'm still safe from Z, up here in Canada...let's just hope it doesn't take a trip up north.


----------



## Magus2727

Donnelly, Idaho... Only a 7.5 hour dive...

Back I say!!! You most likely flight out of Boise? or do you fligh into Salt Lake and then take a flight out to New York?


----------



## zodac

No... not quite.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magus2727;11917813*
> Donnelly, Idaho... Only a 7.5 hour dive...
> 
> Back I say!!! You most likely flight out of Boise? or do you fligh into Salt Lake and then take a flight out to New York?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11918010*
> No... not quite.


Z's been teleporting around the globe for the past few weeks now.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11914645*
> Just a short trip; I'm heading home in a couple of days.


HOME?! wait what?!


----------



## zodac

^^ That.


----------



## Magus2727

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


For all my cooking needs i just turn on prime95 and burn test my vostro 1500, Heats up my coffee and pie nicely.
I want a dual pcb nvidia card based on the 5xx series so i can quad sli them ><


So you want this???

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...gtx-595-a.html


----------



## SadistBlinx

I'm waiting for nvidia to come up with there own answer and not rely on evga, I wont get my hopes up with proto-types.
Maybe when the next Dual Ati card comes out nvidia will bring a new card out.
btw that cooling setup looked horrid lol half a vent out the back..I wonder if nvidia will ever use DP like ATI ..could do so much better then just Dvi and mini HDMI (cmon 6way nvidia card lol)


----------



## Magus2727

Where any of the dual cards from Nivida a reference design? Thought they where all made by the "selling companies"


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magus2727;11923346*
> Where any of the dual cards from Nivida a reference design? Thought they where all made by the "selling companies"


I thought the same thing.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magus2727;11923346*
> Where any of the dual cards from Nivida a reference design? Thought they where all made by the "selling companies"


I believe that the 9800 GX2 was, as they had OEM versions that outside of the casing are exactly the same as every other one.


----------



## Magus2727

But the GTX295 was not... and they never did a GTX495... so the last 2 generations they never did a dual GPU on 1 card reference....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Dang winter storm killed my output this week.
Power on and off flickering. But still at it. Got 6+ in. of snow with a min. of 1/4 in. of ice. Knocked me out of work for a day or two.

Chuck D
Fold on....


----------



## Magus2727

This is the reason I am trying to find a good UPS that will provide the power I need for power outages that last longer then a flicker, and also to keep my rig up during the flickering....

Its on my Birthday list and May get one with my next paycheck (worked about 18+ more hours then I usually do)


----------



## Artikbot

I must get an UPS too... My old one just had its battery killed Q.Q

Btw- gonna bake a dead 8800GT I have... Let's see if it wants to work again... and if it does... FOLD FOLD FOLD! XD


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*





















Nice


----------



## LiLChris

Oh look at this, our number one best ultimate amazing king of folders is loosing his top 100.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=528242

Maybe someone should go tell him something.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Its a shame he folded then vanished. I liked him.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola




----------



## kiwwanna

lol he only managed 2.3 mil in a month,,, out "current king" should still be around 6.5 mil.

But our top king of all time seems to still be Extreme Newbie @ 6.66 mil.


----------



## LiLChris

Think he sold most of his stuff after he bragged so much, but he may still have some stuff laying around.
Maybe when he doesn't see top 100 on his rank on OCN he may kick it back up.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna;11991871*
> lol he only managed 2.3 mil in a month,,, out "current king" should still be around 6.5 mil.
> 
> But our top king of all time seems to still be Extreme Newbie @ 6.66 mil.


I think our top king of all time would be barnettworks. He did almost 40 million in a month.


----------



## jck

I wish I could use that 32 core server we have now as the enterprise Oracle server.

But alas, they have a coded lock on the door.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

32 cores..........


----------



## jck

Yeah. we have 2 rack cabinets plus a whole wall with servers...ranging from an old single core 32-bit server we still use for a dialup modem handler (for if the link to our fibre goes out) all the way to enterprise-level servers.

It's not 32 cores on one die. it's a quad 8-core Opteron server with something like 64 or 128GB ram.

We have a bunch of quad-quad servers back there. Would love to put [email protected] on all of them under my account for a week.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

I see some stepping on of the gas???









-TG


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;11997706*
> I think our top king of all time would be barnettworks. He did almost 40 million in a month.


where does it show him doind tht


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna;12006103*
> where does it show him doind tht


Go to his stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=443637

click on the little "Monthly" link halfway down the page.
Look at April + May of 2009


----------



## jck

Okay...here's my trash talk...

If I had more money, I'd make you all cry.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

tomorrow or today? Who will be the next victims... you know the screenshot is coming tomorrow..









I'm so fast I bet you can smell my dust coming at you from behind..









-TG


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


where does it show him doind th








t



Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Go to his stats page:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=443637

click on the little "Monthly" link halfway down the page.
Look at April + May of 2009


Yeah, he only folded for 2 months and he has 59 million points; 40 million one month and 19 million the next.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Yeah, he only folded for 2 months and he has 59 million points; 40 million one month and 19 million the next.


Wow. What kind of resources did it take to fold for that many points?

-TG


----------



## zodac

Blade servers. Loads of them.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Blade servers. Loads of them.










The night IT guy probably..lol Probably had a whole data center to play with and just went buck wild...









I've had a couple gigs where, if I folded for the dark side, I could have had some serious fun with the SMP client..









-TG


----------



## SgtHop

Folding for...the dark side?

Lolwut.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Evga?


----------



## zodac

Anyone who is not OCN = dark side.

You know, the whole "we're curing Cancer, but more than you" dark side.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Back from my vacation in Cuba and was happy to discover that only 1 of my folding rigs went off-line while I was away.


----------



## zodac




----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Back from my vacation in Cuba and was happy to discover that only 1 of my folding rigs went off-line while I was away.










Can you confirm if Castro is dead or not?


----------



## SadistBlinx

Lol someone PM me a day before the foldathon My i7 is in a few parts atm >.> trying to work out what the black smoke came from heh ^_^


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Damn fine time for me to be testing a lower OC profile for -bigadv credit and PPD..









*shakes fist*


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

.

I will let you all know who is next.









-TG


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Shame shame shame....Just lost a rig. The Compaq had a HD failure. Just ordered a new HD as well as Win7 family pack(Cant beat the price). Hope to have it runing before next week. Please hurry with my goodies..

Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


Shame shame shame....Just lost a rig. The Compaq had a HD failure. Just ordered a new HD as well as Win7 family pack(Cant beat the price). Hope to have it runing before next week. Please hurry with my goodies..

Chuck D
Fold on.....


Got a HD on the way?


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Got a HD on the way?


Yep ordered a new HD and Win7 family pack(Great price for 3 system builds)

Thanks

Chuck D
Fold on...

P.S. That was $180 spent from my hidden new Lap Top funds lol


----------



## Deeeebs

Sorry SSTNT but your going under my belt today!!







BOOYAH!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Fired up the 470's again.
I didnt think the i7 was enough.
Lets see what we'll get with 55-60kppd


----------



## markt

I've been having some ppd loss as of late, 9800gt, gx2 gtx 260 and a 9800gtx don't have a home for folding right now cause of machine problems. I hope I can get my 2600k soon, need to update my hardware...


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I've been having some ppd loss as of late, 9800gt, gx2 gtx 260 and a 9800gtx don't have a home for folding right now cause of machine problems. I hope I can get my 2600k soon, need to update my hardware...


The 2600k is a nice choice, you definatly wont be dissapointed with that upgrade.


----------



## Deeeebs

W T EFFF!!! I have a threat?!?!?!? THIS IS OBSURD!!!!


----------



## SgtHop

Well Deeeebs, in 10 days, I'm getting a 990 and a 2600k, soooo...you're about to have another.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well Deeeebs, in 10 days, I'm getting a 990 and a 2600k, soooo...you're about to have another.










Hmmm... *fires up two of his old clients* not so fast mr!

Take this plus the 65K im pulling at home right now!!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Well Deeeebs, in 10 days, I'm getting a 990 and a 2600k, soooo...you're about to have another.










LOL, you aren't going to be on his threat list... you are ahead of him in the ranks.









Perhaps it will get him off your threat list.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Time to bring out the big guns!


----------



## kiwwanna

Deeebs, how can you and all that Enterprise class hardware ever get theats from mere mortals ?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Everyone is buying new hardware so I guess I should do the same.









Didn't plan on adding anything to the farm but since I never actually plan on buying stuff I guess it wouldn't hurt


----------



## Cee

damit, i borrowed sistr's pc with q6600 for foldathalon.. within 5 mins, temps shot upto 68-72.., i aint doin that for 2 days!

got to be satisfied with my ps3 and sigrig i believe.


----------



## louze001

Just finished a few bigadv units! Switching to regular smp units for the rest of the foldathon:gunner2:


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cee;12124397*
> damit, i borrowed sistr's pc with q6600 for foldathalon.. within 5 mins, temps shot upto 68-72.., i aint doin that for 2 days!
> 
> got to be satisfied with my ps3 and sigrig i believe.


What's it cooled with? Stock cooler?


----------



## LiLChris

So anyone want to trash talk David Tennant?
I heard he isn't folding...


----------



## zodac

I could lock this thread too...


----------



## omega17

If you lock this one, please unlock the other one









Turn something on; I'm starting to think!







(reference?







)


----------



## zodac

When everyone else stops with the David bashing, I'll open it again.


----------



## SgtHop

Shhh. I mean in the producers list.

Also, David Tennant is an awesome dude.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12127354*
> When everyone else stops with the David bashing, I'll open it again.


thanks for reopening it, I will never make fun of David's atrocious acting ever again


----------



## zodac

Gorgeous man though, isn't he?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12128116*
> Gorgeous man though, isn't he?


he kinda looks like he got hit by a bus, but who knows what you Irish things like


----------



## zodac

Meh, you like Boxxy. _*shrugs*_


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12128199*
> Meh, you like Boxxy. _*shrugs*_


everyone like boxxy


----------



## zodac

That is a foolish statement from someone who does not normally post silly things...


----------



## SadistBlinx

This Foldathon i think ill be lucky to get 10k ppd >< i only have the 8800gtx folding in an old 775 celeron D 352 Lol,
Sig rig went broom broom black smoke >_>
I blame all the non folders for making me push my system.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I now have the lil monster rig back folding







Just finished the new hd install and Win 7 upgrade....LETS GET FOLDING....

It killed my poor brain going 1 week without the cruch master going.

Chuck D
Fold on...

P.S. Z!?!?! Ode to P-D? lol She is still folding......in the Compaq


----------



## SadistBlinx

Not much trash being posted lately hmm...
You all failozr ^_^
<3 meee


----------



## SgtHop

I don't think so.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


everyone like boxxy


-barf-


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*









I now have the lil monster rig back folding







Just finished the new hd install and Win 7 upgrade....LETS GET FOLDING....

It killed my poor brain going 1 week without the cruch master going.

Chuck D
Fold on...

P.S. Z!?!?! Ode to P-D? lol She is still folding......in the Compaq










I believe it folds on a Dell


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;12160637*
> I believe it folds on a Dell:lachen:


but i fold on a dell...


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Maybe someday you'll be in the same league as me and markt.

-TG


----------



## Blue Marker

Hey! My name is in there. Yipee


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

All I see is an Atredies millionaire that I want to kill.










..and they're mine Feyd, all mine..









-TG


----------



## LiLChris

Been ages since I posted here. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tleilaxu Ghola*


Maybe someday you'll be in the same league as me and markt.

-TG


Let me know when you get your millionaire badge so you have done 1% as much as he has. 
Heck even Z has you beat with *it*'s stock Dell.


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Been ages since I posted here. 

Let me know when you get your millionaire badge so you have done 1% as much as he has. 
Heck even Z has you beat with *it*'s stock Dell.










I'll let you know when you're on my list.

Note you are not on either of these lists sir. And, in the context of the non-millionaire folders on the list I posted, I, being a millionaire will be in the same league until markt folds for a billion.









-TG


----------



## Tleilaxu Ghola

Someone is going to -bigadv into the badge, stylin' across the finish line..









-TG


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tleilaxu Ghola;12238995*
> Someone is going to -bigadv into the badge, stylin' across the finish line..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -TG


That's silly. You're ruining your production, lol.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

One more good day and I shall







CONQUER







the 6 mil. mark with all my old parts. Hahahaha still chugging along.
Shuffle...shuffle...hehehe







hehehe...shuffle...shu ffle...

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I just picked up a couple new GTX 570's (Impulse purchase) and now have to find a computer to put them in.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;12296589*
> I just picked up a couple new GTX 570's (Impulse purchase) and now have to find a computer to put them in.


*Looks at old C2D board in closet* Right here, right here.


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;12296589*
> I just picked up a couple new GTX 570's (Impulse purchase) and now have to find a computer to put them in.


Lemme know if you need a mobo/CPU/memory...I got a setup laying around I'll be getting rid of.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck;12297531*
> Lemme know if you need a mobo/CPU/memory...I got a setup laying around I'll be getting rid of.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;12297221*
> *Looks at old C2D board in closet* Right here, right here.


Thanks for the offers.









One of my i7 rigs has a GTS250 in it so I think I replace it with the GTX570"s. Only hope the power supply can handle it.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Next update should put me at my 6Million mark .......2180 points till bust.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Yes ...yes...yes...6million and crunching. I may splurge in the next few days...sneak me a new gt450 card into one of the folding rigs.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


Yes ...yes...yes...6million and crunching. I may splurge in the next few days...sneak me a new gt450 card into one of the folding rigs.

Chuck D
Fold on...


Nice job on the 6 million









I know how you feel about *sneaking* a new card into the rigs. If my wife found out I picked up the GTX 570's today I would be sleeping in the garage.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Just say the old card *broke* and needed to be replaced.


----------



## stu.

My girlfriend doesn't understand the need for multiple computers for more folding...

"Can't you just stick another CPU in that one? theres space."


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Just say the old card *broke* and needed to be replaced.


Not sure how I am going to explain the waterblocks I just ordered? 
Guess I will tell her that they only work with water.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Just promise to take her out for a meal or something. I found bribery works rather well with women


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Just promise to take her out for a meal or something. I found bribery works rather well with women










Diamonds. I've found that these will buy you about ~6 months per piece of jewelry.


----------



## louze001

GTX460 #7&8 just showed up! The next task is to see how many i can jam on to one motherboard:devil:


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louze001;12348062*
> GTX460 #7&8 just showed up! The next task is to see how many i can jam on to one motherboard:devil:


louze.. how much is your electricity bill each month?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louze001;12348062*
> GTX460 #7&8 just showed up! The next task is to see how many i can jam on to one motherboard:devil:


I find that jumping on them helps if they don't quite fit


----------



## zodac

Hammer. Always the hammer.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12348108*
> louze.. how much is your electricity bill each month?


Anywhere from $120-300 depending on how much i fold. The past couple months have been around $120.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;12348278*
> I find that jumping on them helps if they don't quite fit


Ill have to resort to that if the pci-e extenders don't work


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Had great plans for getting the waterblocks installed on my GTX 570's tonight but turns out that I need a #6 torx bit to remove the stock cooler. I think I own close to a million different screw drivers and the only size I don't have is the one I need.








Guess it will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Had great plans for getting the waterblocks installed on my GTX 570's tonight but turns out that I need a #6 torx bit to remove the stock cooler. I think I own close to a million different screw drivers and the only size I don't have is the one I need.








Guess it will have to wait until tomorrow.


So are you are selling all your 295s off to upgrade to 570s?

I saw one in the FS section... I wanted to buy... but I decided to get 2 4870x2s for BOINC









Perhaps if the new ATI client is a little more friendly on the CPU usage, I will fold on them a little bit too


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Come on tax time.....I may have found me an i7 system(refurbished) for a steal. Plus add 4 GTS450 cards to the farm...mmmmwwwwhhhhhaaa.
Folding addiction....

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


So are you are selling all your 295s off to upgrade to 570s?

I saw one in the FS section... I wanted to buy... but I decided to get 2 4870x2s for BOINC









Perhaps if the new ATI client is a little more friendly on the CPU usage, I will fold on them a little bit too










Was going to sell both the 295's ,because I had no computers left to put them in, but decided to use one of them in place of a GTS250.

If it doesn't sell I may just keep it as a back up or use it in a future build. The 295's are still great folding cards; if you get lucky like I did and they fold on all cores.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Was going to sell both the 295's ,because I had no computers left to put them in, but decided to use one of them in place of a GTS250.

If it doesn't sell I may just keep it as a back up or use it in a future build. The 295's are still great folding cards; if you get lucky like I did and they fold on all cores.










That's why I wanted to buy from you








I didn't get lucky last time I tried a 295


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


That's why I wanted to buy from you








I didn't get lucky last time I tried a 295


When I replaced the GTS 250 with the GTX 295 I had a heck of a time getting the 2nd core to fold. I tried the same drivers/settings that I used when I had it in the first computer but no luck.
Then I remembered that the trick is to uninstall all drivers (drive cleaner, etc) and then let Windows update install the drivers. Downloading the drivers from Nvidia and then installing would not work for me.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

What can I get out of an i7 920 ppd (Not sure if its o.c.able yet) running 2.66?
The system is cheap enough for the parts that come with for me to purchase a new board.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## markt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh;12355047*
> What can I get out of an i7 920 ppd (Not sure if its o.c.able yet) running 2.66?
> The system is cheap enough for the parts that come with for me to purchase a new board.
> 
> Chuck D
> Fold on...


I accidentally had mine at stock for a couple days once, with one gpu folding it was around 20k ppd on the 6900's. I don't think an unoverclocked 920 can finish a 2684 on time though. just a guess though.

I think I would need 3 more i7 rigs to get near the top ppd on this team now ...


----------



## SadistBlinx

Bummer my sig rig won't be online for this foldathon.
RMA my motherboard AGAIN!, Ugh first time was told nothing wrong with it and now Im getting same errors as before.
I just want to fold in peace already and have no hardware did lol.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Played around with my GTX 570's and managed to get to 925/1850.
PPD is over 16k which is not much below what my GTX295's used to get.


----------



## zodac

But a lot less hassle.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But a lot less hassle.










The 295's can be a bit tricky but once you get them going they are great folders.


----------



## markt

11 days til 100 million according to eoc's user future...As long as my old hardware can hold out..


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


11 days til 100 million according to eoc's user future...As long as my old hardware can hold out..


Don't say that... it's like a cricketer getting out just before his century...


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Don't say that... it's like a cricketer getting out just before his century...










Yeah you're right..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

100 mil, thats a lot









Keep it up markt!


----------



## XPD541

So, _THIS_ is where Zodac hangs out to avoid the Folder's Lounge.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Well, this used to be the place to hang out for everyone, till they decided to make the folders lounge...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Do you have to have those Stoopwaffles things in your avatar? They are making me jealous


----------



## Kevdog

Oh Yeah Daytona 500 Today Baby.....for all you nay sayers that think all you do is turn left guess again....2x2 Drafting at 200mph








Yesterdays race had 15 leader changes in 15 laps... you cant say that about any other car racing..!!!!


----------



## zodac

I love how Punchy just shows up and shoots straight to the top of the producers list.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12457976*
> I love how Punchy just shows up and shoots straight to the top of the producers list.


Lol, and he's splitting his stats between EVGA and us.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;12455634*
> Do you have to have those Stoopwaffles things in your avatar? They are making me jealous


Yep, just to make you guys jealous








Come to Holland and enjoy them yourself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12457976*
> I love how Punchy just shows up and shoots straight to the top of the producers list.


Yep, now I wish I had his hardware so I could be there too


----------



## zodac

Nah, he can keep the hardware. I just want him to Fold under my name.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yep, he can keep the hardware, but I want the same hardware for free


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Yep, he can keep the hardware, but I want the same hardware for free










X2 PLZ. Wheres you get hardwaree for freeeee?

*Keeps Looking*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;12460077*
> X2 PLZ. Wheres you get hardwaree for freeeee?
> 
> *Keeps Looking*


If I know where to get it I'll tell you, but I'm afraid I'll never get it


----------



## markt

I got my core i7 940 asus sabertooth and 6 GB memory en route. More bigadv ppd...


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I got my core i7 940 asus sabertooth and 6 GB memory en route. More bigadv ppd...


That's schmexxy. Now if only I could get my hands on a setup that will handle -bigadv.......


----------



## zodac

Urgh... nothing worse that entering the team number incorrectly.


----------



## markt

I was so lazy today and yesterday I didn't fire up my 3rd i7 rig yet...Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I was so lazy today and yesterday I didn't fire up my 3rd i7 rig yet...Tomorrow is another day.


What PPD would it give if you did?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markt;12502829*
> I was so lazy today and yesterday I didn't fire up my 3rd i7 rig yet...Tomorrow is another day.


Hurry up and get that new beast folding.









I know what you mean about being lazy; I haven't checked on 2 of my folding rigs for days because I can't be bothered walking down a flight of stairs.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Hurry up and get that new beast folding.









I know what you mean about being lazy; I haven't checked on 2 of my folding rigs for days because I can't be bothered walking down a flight of stairs.










I'm going to get it going today for sure, assuming the board isn't doa...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Hurry up and get that new beast folding.









I know what you mean about being lazy; I haven't checked on 2 of my folding rigs for days because I can't be bothered walking down a flight of stairs.










Do as I do:

1) Get yourself to the top of the stairs.
2) Sit down.
3) Enjoy the ride on your behind.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Do as I do:

1) Get yourself to the top of the stairs.
2) Sit down.
3) Enjoy the ride on your behind.











That would solve the problem of getting down the stairs but how do I get back up??


----------



## zodac

Why would you need to get back up?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Stair lift


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Stair lift










Now thats not a bad idea.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why would you need to get back up?










No food in the basement but there is a beer fridge


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


No food in the basement but there is a beer fridge










What more do you need?


----------



## XPD541

Could always just work from home, get groceries delivered, move all the furniture and TV down thar and become an extreme shut-in...


----------



## LiLChris

XPD541 isn't folding 100% for OCN!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;12539027*
> XPD541 isn't folding 100% for OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trash talk all the way, I will turn a blind eye. >.<


He needs to hurry up and switch over from MPC already


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;12539061*
> He needs to hurry up and switch over from MPC already


Yeah what he ^ said!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


XPD541 isn't folding 100% for OCN!









Trash talk all the way, I will turn a blind eye. >.<


Neither am I... technically.









And no... there was no need for "technically" there.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Fighting my way up the ranks. 
It gets harder and harder with only 50kppd.
Only JeffMace is keeping me away from the #50 position. 
Though first I'll be overtaken by Klue22








So I've got to overtake [CyGnus] too


----------



## markt

I have 3 systems running bigadv now. woot!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markt;12555429*
> I have 3 systems running bigadv now. woot!


You only need to change the client names and you are done


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


You only need to change the client names and you are done










You mean to your name? Sure, I'll get right on that


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markt;12562872*
> You mean to your name? Sure, I'll get right on that:cheers:


Nah, just kidding.
You need to work hard for the next milestone, 200 mil


----------



## Nemesis158

I just hit 1 million points today!















http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=184380&username=Nemesis158


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12566280*
> I just hit 1 million points today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=184380&username=Nemesis158


Congrats


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;12566280*
> I just hit 1 million points today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=184380&username=Nemesis158


Congrats again!









You should talk with XPD541, the other traitor in our midst.
But I bribed him with my cookies and got him to to fold a little more for us.


----------



## markt

I know if you don't receive credit for a wu you can send stanford your log file and get credit. I turned in one lastnight at 10:45 pm and still haven't got credit for it. Anybody know how to do that?


----------



## zodac

I believe you post on foldingforum.org and they look it up.


----------



## SgtHop

Eh, it was only a couple units, not really too concerned about it.


----------



## markt

I'm not going to raise a fuss right now, but I have 3 bigadv's turning in late tomorrow or early the next day-they need to give me credit then...


----------



## Bloodfire

Guess who broke 3mil finally? :O HELLS YA!


----------



## markt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodfire;12577449*
> Guess who broke 3mil finally? :O HELLS YA!


Congrats man! I've got a little milestone coming up too, we can party at the same time.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

#50 it is


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;12615345*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #50 it is


Congrats, that's quite an achievement









I'm doing 32K PPD at the moment, and if I keep that up for a full year I still won't break into the top 100. I'll be 103rd with 14.5 million points.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## XPD541

My 12am update:


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;12615947*
> Congrats, that's quite an achievement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing 32K PPD at the moment, and if I keep that up for a full year I still won't break into the top 100. I'll be 103rd with 14.5 million points.


Thanks









Things are moving quickly, at the time I was at # 100 with 4m points the #50 had 8m points, but now almost 11m.

keep up the good work


----------



## markt

Added a gts450 to the mix, I want a 200k ppd avg(doesn't everybody?)


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Added a gts450 to the mix, I want a 200k ppd avg(doesn't everybody?)


Once you get to 200k ppd you will want 250k then 300k.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm waiting for the thread. "My power company sent a man to find out why there was a drain on the local grid".


----------



## Magus2727

no.. it will be a S.W.A.T team coming in thinking you have a cannabis farm in your home.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Our energy bill went up with 800 euro for last year. Not all of that is my work, though a big part is








Not a big deal though cause I payed my mom every month for what I used.


----------



## HobieCat

I'll be flying by zodac in the ranks in less than 24h


----------



## zodac

That zodac can't Fold for ****.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12778428*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That zodac can't Fold for ****.


I know, it's pathetic


----------



## zodac

An embarrassment to this fine team, really.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12778482*
> An embarrassment to this fine team, really.


Yes, yes you are!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12778482*
> An embarrassment to this fine team, really.


Nah, you're just slacking. Put that Q6600 and 9800gt of yours to work!


----------



## zodac

They are working; my parents won't let me leave the computer on overnight anymore though, so I lose a few hours each day... still finishing the WUs on time, just losing bonuses.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12778561*
> They are working; my parents won't let me leave the computer on overnight anymore though, so I lose a few hours each day... still finishing the WUs on time, just losing bonuses.


ahhhh to be young again....

no but seriously it sucks.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12778561*
> They are working; my parents won't let me leave the computer on overnight anymore though, so I lose a few hours each day... still finishing the WUs on time, just losing bonuses.


1)upgrade 9800 gt to 560
2) not really a step 2
3) Profit


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12778586*
> 1)upgrade 9800 gt to 560
> 2) ????????
> 3) Profit


Fixed


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12778586*
> 1)upgrade 9800 gt to 560
> 2) not really a step 2
> 3) Profit


I'd also need a new case, since I can't fit a dual slot GPU in this one.

Then I'd need a new motherboard, because of stupid Dell and their layouts.

And then a new PSU to power it all.

And at that rate, I may as well upgrade it altogether and go i7.

And for that I need more money.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;12778595*
> Fixed


thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12778610*
> I'd also need a new case, since I can't fit a dual slot GPU in this one.
> 
> Then I'd need a new motherboard, because of stupid Dell and their layouts.
> 
> And then a new PSU to power it all.
> 
> And at that rate, I may as well upgrade it altogether and go i7.
> 
> And for that I need more money.


then get a job bum


----------



## zodac

Pttf... I don't need a job.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12778714*
> Pttf... I don't need a job.


If you had a job the TC stats would get updated even less frequently


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12778610*
> I'd also need a new case, since I can't fit a dual slot GPU in this one.


Sounds like its dremmel time!

and ya dell cases suck. what model dell do you have?


----------



## zodac

Dimension E520.

And yeah, I _could_ dremel it, but I'd still need a new PSU. I'd rather get a new rig altogether... however long it takes.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;12778805*
> Sounds like its dremmel time!
> 
> and ya dell cases suck. what model dell do you have?


I'm going to take a guess and say it's something similar to a Dimension 5150.

Edit: Ninja'd by Z...like always
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12778843*
> Dimension E520.


I was close. The E520 and the 5150 use the same case and have the same CPU anyways.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12778843*
> Dimension E520.
> 
> And yeah, I _could_ dremel it, but I'd still need a new PSU. I'd rather get a new rig altogether... however long it takes.


So... zodac?
Which GPU manufacture will you choose for your GPUs?


----------



## zodac

nVidia... only because that's always been the way to go.


----------



## solidsteel144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12778990*
> nVidia... only because that's always been the way to go.











Oh that's right.


----------



## Finrond

ROFL epic pic.

how much many watts does your psu haz z?

im guessing..... under 250?

damn dell and its cheapness.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;12779223*
> ROFL epic pic.
> 
> how much many watts does your psu haz z?
> 
> im guessing..... under 250?
> 
> damn dell and its cheapness.


*Shakes Fist*

And their proprietary cases and PSU's as well!

DAMN you Dell!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;12779333*
> *Shakes Fist*
> 
> And their proprietary cases and PSU's as well!
> 
> DAMN you Dell!


Haha so true! I think theyve gotten better in the last several years though, please feel free to correct this if the truf is to the contrary.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;12779223*
> ROFL epic pic.
> 
> how much many watts does your psu haz z?
> 
> im guessing..... under 250?
> 
> damn dell and its cheapness.


It's in my sig.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12779792*
> It's in my sig.


Know whats sad about that... I looked in your sig first
















that thing should be able to handle a 9800gt + q6600.

dremel dremel dremel!!! GOGO!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I am switching my sig rig to a new case so it won't be folding all weekend.








Hopefully I get it finished before the start of the foldathon.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Pics?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;12785829*
> Pics?


Just got started a few hour ago so not much progress. Most of my time has been spent taking my sig rig apart and cleaning the dust off of everything.

So far I only have 2 of the 3 rads mounted:


----------



## HobieCat

Is that a Case Labs M8 I see









You have to post pics of the build once it's completed!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

That is going to look sick when its done


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;12786109*
> Is that a Case Labs M8 I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to post pics of the build once it's completed!


It is and I must say that pictures don't do it justice.

I am taking pics as I go and plan on posting a build log when I get it done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;12786155*
> That is going to look sick when its done


Its a great case to work with and hope it turns out as well as planned.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;12786210*
> I am taking pics as I go and plan on posting a build log when I get it done.


I love that case, and I can't wait to see a build log with it.


----------



## Finrond

Bump... seriously how did this thread get 3 pages down?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;12836963*
> Bump... seriously how did this thread get 3 pages down?


Its cuz Zodac created the lounge and its slowly killing Nitteo's thread


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12836984*
> Its cuz Zodac created the lounge and its slowly killing Nitteo's thread


But nitteo is legend, we must promote his legacy!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;12837011*
> But nitteo is legend, we must promote his legacy!


...and kill Zodac's....


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12837037*
> ...and kill Zodac's....


yesssssss mwuahahahaahaha..... shhhh we dont want her to find out!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;12837080*
> yesssssss mwuahahahaahaha..... shhhh we dont want her to find out!


it already knows


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12837120*
> it already knows


We're doomed!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Nah, Z doesnt care, it thinks nobody can beat the lounge...

With other words, lets give it a try!!

btw, installing windows @ the 2600k build, lets see what it'll do


----------



## sks72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;12839956*
> Nah, Z doesnt care, it thinks nobody can beat the lounge...
> 
> With other words, lets give it a try!!
> 
> btw, installing windows @ the 2600k build, lets see what it'll do


Why Windows? Linux gets 5k+ more PPD.


----------



## zodac

Z couldn't care less what you people think.

Z is awesome.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sks72;12840109*
> Windows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linux gets 5k+ PPD.


I know nothing about linux, might want to try it sooner or later, but for now I'm happy with windows


----------



## Nemesis158

I love to see my 500K WUs get done in ~3Hrs @ 4GHz. seems to go twice as fast as when its at 3.2GHz.......
mah PC gonna be folding away while im at work today. 4GHz FTW


----------



## Finrond

Resurrect this thread! Where my necromancers at?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

On the second day it rose again.....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lets kill the folders lounge!


----------



## zodac

Good luck with that Bassie.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## zodac

Lol, don't worry.

One day I'll be in a really bad mood and someone there will annoy me and I'll just lock it.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

The original of threads. Just like me...just because its old don't mean there AIN"T no fight left in her







. lol

Chuck D
Fold on....
Support Syrillian.......


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12903755*
> Lol, don't worry.
> 
> One day I'll be in a really bad mood and someone there will annoy me and I'll just lock it.












Time to do some bad things in the folders lounge me thinks....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh;12903767*
> The original of threads. Just like me...just because its old don't mean there AIN"T no fight left in her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . lol
> 
> Chuck D
> Fold on....
> Support Syrillian.......


----------



## zodac

If it's you, I'll lock this place.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12903781*
> If it's you, I'll lock this place.


Signing off, setting up new account, will be back in a minute!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12903781*
> If it's you, I'll lock this place.


No...I will just get the key from Admin...









Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian....


----------



## zodac

admin likes me more.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12903908*
> admin likes me more.


Yep, he loves it to abuse you


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Oh snap.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12903755*
> Lol, don't worry.
> 
> One day I'll be in a really bad mood and someone there will annoy me and I'll just lock it.


lulz, the irony!


----------



## zodac

What irony?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12905842*
> What irony?


Well I guess not technically irony, but deifnitely lulz. (you closed the folders lounge briefly)


----------



## zodac

I know.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just checked mmx+ account and he hasnt been online since 10-29-10


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;12906155*
> Just checked mmx+ account and he hasnt been online since 10-29-10


ya what the hell happened to him?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;12906171*
> ya what the hell happened to him?


I really have no idea.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;12906279*
> I really have no idea.
> He used to be on FB a few months after he quit here, but I never asked him why he wasnt online. Now he's never online on FB either...


*sadness*

He still folding at all?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;12906155*
> Just checked mmx+ account and he hasnt been online since 10-29-10


he jumped ship to be a part of some boincing community


----------



## zodac

We was BOINCing before Folding, actually.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12906313*
> he jumped ship to be a part of some boincing community


/slap

ours or some other one?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12906313*
> he jumped ship to be a part of some boincing community


That explains a lot.
Strange that he's still a folding editor though...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12906340*
> We was BOINCing before Folding, actually.


ew
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;12906350*
> /slap
> 
> ours or some other one?


some other one


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;12906417*
> 
> some other one










:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile


----------



## markt

He was a cool dude except his parents were giving him alot of crap about their electric bill. I think it was his parents to some degree.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


That explains a lot.
Strange that he's still a folding editor though...










I asked myself the same question.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


He was a cool dude except his parents were giving him alot of crap about their electric bill. I think it was his parents to some degree.


Yea but he could have stopped folding and stick around.








Now I have no one to pick on...


----------



## Erick Silver

I will be hitting the 1 million mark soon. Currently at 987,926. I want to get there faster!!! Its only taken me a year to get this far.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;12940420*
> I will be hitting the 1 million mark soon. Currently at 987,926. I want to get there faster!!! Its only taken me a year to get this far.


way to stick with it man


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I will be hitting the 1 million mark soon. Currently at 987,926. I want to get there faster!!! Its only taken me a year to get this far.


I will be where you are now in 40 days. Awesome achievement!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I finally got up a couple 912pt wu's on my GTX 570's. What a difference in PPD compared to the 1348pt wu's.
Over 19k PPD with these wu's.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome isnt it?


----------



## XPD541

Haven't posted in here for a while so I shall talk trash about my old team: You people [MaxPC] need to stop being elitist trolls that scare away all potential folders for your team before you do not HAVE a team.

OK, I are finished.


----------



## zodac

...we trash talk each other here. Like so:








You're not even in the top 1000 yet? _*points and laughs*._

That's a little harsher than we'd like actually... but it's early so







.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12969987*
> ...we trash talk each other here. Like so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not even in the top 1000 yet? _*points and laughs*._
> 
> That's a little harsher than we'd like actually... but it's early so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Zzzzz you behave...Don't make this elder get on you early this morning.







Then again......na, just behave.

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

zodac, you are not in the top 100 yet? You have been folding for ages.....


----------



## zodac

I was a bit busy getting the team into the top 3... my own stats slipped my mind.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I was a bit busy getting the team into the top 3... my own stats slipped my mind.










Always trying to find a way out.......
At least we really are third though


----------



## zodac

Yup; you're welcome jerk!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Rank 500


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yup; you're welcome jerk!


















:
Thats the old z!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Rank 500


----------



## Digigami

Woot team rank 50!, project rank 1400!









yah i know the postbit didn't update just yet..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;12974646*
> Woot team rank 50!, project rank 1400!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yah i know the postbit didn't update just yet..


Sweet








And with your ppd you'll keep moving on fast enough


----------



## Extreme Newbie

This thread needs a bump.








Someone must have some friendly "Trash Talking" to do.









I finally passed OCNchimpin and in a couple days I will pass the legendary barnettworks.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


This thread needs a bump.








Someone must have some friendly "Trash Talking" to do.









I finally passed OCNchimpin and in a couple days I will pass the legendary barnettworks.










Thats nothing








I'll pass Chrisbgibson in a few hours







(have no idea who it is







)


----------



## zodac

The blatant ignorance of some Folders nowadays!









And no, I'm not passing anyone. I am, however, due to be passed by 3 people in the next week.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And no, I'm not passing anyone. I am, however, due to be passed by 3 people in the next week.


----------



## Caleal

I just started folding 2 weeks ago, for decent points a week ago, but at current production I'm projected to overtake zodac in 5 months, 3 weeks, and 6 days.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caleal*


I just started folding 2 weeks ago, for decent points a week ago, but at current production I'm projected to overtake zodac in 5 months, 3 weeks, and 6 days.










Thats the only thing that matters, once you've passed zodac there is no point in folding


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thats the only thing that matters, once you've passed zodac there is no point in folding










It seems that passing zodac is the goal for most people. I can't even count the number of "I passed zodac" threads.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


It seems that passing zodac is the goal for most people. I can't even count the number of "I passed zodac" threads.


Yep, I have no idea why but for some reason it was important for me too








Stats wise I dont have a goal anymore now, I did everything I wanted. 
First was the postbit, second was top 1000, next was the top 500, (somewhere over here was passing zodac) after that the top 100, and now the top 50. The only thing left now is getting more hardware to help the team


----------



## zodac

No idea why people care; I get crappy PPD. Go chase Mark; then you'll have earnt something.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No idea why people care; I get crappy PPD. Go chase Mark; then you'll have earnt something.










Passing you is a OCN folding ritual it must be done before you are officially apart of the team.


----------



## zodac

So there are 6,774 OCN Folders who aren't actually in the team?


----------



## Digigami

I think we need another folding event.. "Fold for Zodac" we'll get everyone to fold under your name for a few days and see if we can't put you up to 10 mil or something


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So there are 6,774 OCN Folders who aren't actually in the team?










Exactly!


----------



## Caleal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No idea why people care


I'm just a folding newbie going with the teams "I passed zodac" vibe, I don't actually have any clue why it exists.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


I think we need another folding event.. "Fold for Zodac" we'll get everyone to fold under your name for a few days and see if we can't put you up to 10 mil or something










Just 10?


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Just 10?










I wouldn't want to put the "I passed Zodac" milestone too far out of reach of our newer members







Since everyone seems to get a kick out of passing you


----------



## zodac

It's the free ice-cream they get afterwards I bet.


----------



## Desert Rat

LilChris is giving cookies and ice cream to folders just for passing you.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's the free ice-cream they get afterwards I bet.


How do you pronounce that mess you have as your location?


----------



## Digigami

mmm cookies and ice cream


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


How do you pronounce that mess you have as your location?










K-nok Lee-av-na, Ah Klee-ah.


----------



## Digigami

Did you change the spelling? Or is it different than Chnoc Liamhna? That's the closest thing I could find..


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


Did you change the spelling? Or is it different than Chnoc Liamhna? That's the closest thing I could find..


When you learn Irish, you learn that a 'h' is added like that in a lot of situations. It's not part of the word, necessarily, but part of the sentence.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13064531*
> K-nok Lee-av-na, Ah Klee-ah.


Thanks Coach!


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13064582*
> When you learn Irish, you learn that a 'h' is added like that in a lot of situations. It's not part of the word, necessarily, but part of the sentence.


Ah I see, that makes sence. Sadly I only know English







Used to know a very small bit of French but I lost that a long time ago.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13064582*
> When you learn Irish, you learn that a 'h' is added like that in a lot of situations. It's not part of the word, necessarily, but part of the sentence.


It's IRISH GAELIC right?


----------



## zodac

_Gaeilge_, in Irish.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13064806*
> _Gaeilge_, in Irish.


Unnecessarily complicated


----------



## zodac

Agreed.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13065031*
> Agreed.


De watte








You just "Agreed" with me?


----------



## Caleal

Ahh, a dead language that has only one reason for still existing.

To annoy people who don't speak it!

I approve!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal;13065133*
> Ahh, a dead language that has only one reason for still existing.
> 
> To annoy people who don't speak it!
> 
> I approve!


It annoys those of us forced to learn it too.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13065146*
> It annoys those of us forced to learn it too.


For those that want to here is a guide http://www.erinsweb.com/gae_index.html


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> *Don't Get Discouraged*
> People who speak even just the basics of Irish Gaelic say it's not hard to learn once you get the sounds down.


Lies.


----------



## Caleal

If all one had to go buy was American "entertainment" and media, one would have thought that the only people who spoke Gaelic in modern times were IRA members or their supporters!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Not cool dude.


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13066111*
> Not cool dude.


Humor fail, edited it to add context, sorry.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caleal*


If all one had to go buy was American "entertainment" and media, one would have thought that the only people who spoke Gaelic in modern times were IRA members or their supporters!










_*cough*_


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Hey ZZZ I must not be getting any bonus points ...Thats why my ppd's dropped.

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

#40 and climbing


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*









#40 and climbing










Congrats, I just hit #3 and have 2nd in my sights.


----------



## zodac

Gained a place yesterday and am hoping not to lose one for the next 3 days.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Gained a place yesterday* and am hoping not to lose one for the next 3 days.










that hasnt happened to you in a hot minute


----------



## zodac

Happens quite often actually... I just get passed by people in groups.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Happens quite often actually... I just get passed by people in groups.


You get passed a lot more often than you pass these days, a few short months ago you were like #180 and now youre #230....


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but I only got to 180th because AWG switched all his GPUs over to my name.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;13095240*
> Congrats, I just hit #3 and have 2nd in my sights.


Thanks, and thats pretty awesome, you are moving up pretty fast(points wise...







)

I was taking a look how long it'll take before I'm in the top 15... I guess I need to upgrade again, and not only one rig but a few, lets say 5 2600k rigs or something to keep up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13095247*
> Gained a place yesterday and am hoping not to lose one for the next 3 days.


Thats pretty sweet, a shame you dropped down 50 spots though, awg did a lot of work for you and you dont even care...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;13097095*
> Thats pretty sweet, a shame you dropped down 50 spots though, awg did a lot of work for you and you dont even care...


Stopped caring about my personal stats a long while ago... I barely even look at it anymore.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13097903*
> Stopped caring about my personal stats a long while ago... I barely even look at it anymore.


I wouldnt look either if my stats were that horrible


----------



## zodac

You're not doing much better... and you don't get to say the team's stats are your priority.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13098082*
> You're not doing much better... and you don't get to say the team's stats are your priority.


I make 4-5 times the PPD you do on the average day these days

You do nothing for the team stats though.
Foldathons, CC's and Team events do [none of which were your idea (although you have changed them as the hardware and WU's have changed {which you only do so you can keep your positiong of power [so that you can abuse it]}) and you hype them up(again only so you can keep your position{so you can abuse it})]


----------



## zodac

My fam computer isn't being Folded on at the moment, and main computer has been off most evenings... I'll be bringing them back on (fam comp part time) as well as the PS3 through the week.

As for team stats, Foldathons might not have been my idea, but I do run them. And I think I can take a fair amount of credit for the team events. Sure, the FFW/Olympics/NFL/Team Competition may not have been my ideas originally, but I was still the one who had to organise them.









And I personally think I use my powers... it's everyone else who seem to think I abuse them.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13098500*
> As for team stats, Foldathons might not have been my idea, but I do run them. And I think I can take a fair amount of credit for the team events. Sure, the FFW/Olympics/NFL/Team Competition may not have been my ideas originally, but I was still the one who had to organise them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I personally think I use my powers... it's everyone else who seem to think I abuse them.


I must admit that I think you do an excellent job organizing all the folding events/competitions/etc.









That is the last nice thing I will say about you today.


----------



## zodac

It's the *only* nice thing you've said today.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13099011*
> It's the *only* nice thing you've said today.


You have no idea how true that is; just ask my employees.


----------



## JY

OH MA GAWD!, I stopped folding yesterday









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=543496


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13097903*
> Stopped caring about my personal stats a long while ago... I barely even look at it anymore.


I know that, you told me before








Still its a shame...


----------



## zodac

But it's so unnecessary.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13099883*
> But it's so unnecessary.


So is 80% of the things we do in our life...


----------



## zodac

Exactly.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats why I like to check the stats, at least something to fill the 80%...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

broke into the top 200 last night


----------



## zodac

Gratz; actually passed someone yesterday too.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13108611*
> Gratz; actually passed someone yesterday too.


good job, now I only have like 3 years before I break top 100


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

I don't think people that wanted to and/or already have overtaken me will be happy when they see my new Xeon chugging along

Attachment 205549


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*


I don't think people that wanted to and/or already have overtaken me will be happy when they see my new Xeon chugging along

Attachment 205549


You are not on the threadlist yet, but that'll bring you there for sure









One of my 470's is down, seems like its dead


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO;13120545*
> I don't think people that wanted to and/or already have overtaken me will be happy when they see my new Xeon chugging along


Dammit; I was just about to launch my assault on you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;13120932*
> One of my 470's is down, seems like its dead


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Dammit; I was just about to launch my assault on you!










Don't you have to make more than 100,000 points per MONTH before charging an assult on someone


----------



## zodac

I know people... you better watch yourself.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*


I don't think people that wanted to and/or already have overtaken me will be happy when they see my new Xeon chugging along


Over 100k ppd on the cpu's alone , very nice.









A couple more rigs like that and I might see you on my threats list.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












Yep, thats 14k less than I used to have...
I guess I need a gtx570 now









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


Over 100k ppd on the cpu's alone , very nice.









A couple more rigs like that and I might see you on my threats list.

















I see what you did there


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

thats using SMP 23 too, 1 spare core so i can actually use the computer
and who says im not building more systems xD
im deff replacing those 9800GX2s with GTX580s


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Oh dear, I'll see you in a few days I guess...


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The blatant ignorance of some Folders nowadays!









And no, I'm not passing anyone. I am, however, due to be passed by 3 people in the next week.


Gonna be four here soon Z.





MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! EAT POINTS!!!


----------



## zodac

Within the week?









Anyway, PM me when you're ready to switch to that GPU for the TC.


----------



## markt

I've been plagued with power failures in my neighborhood. It's been making my bigadv's turn in late. Of course the power outages happen at 3-4 in the morning.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I've been plagued with power failures in my neighborhood. It's been making my bigadv's turn in late. Of course the power outages happen at 3-4 in the morning.


Time to buy a back up battery or better yet, a generator.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Time to buy a back up battery or better yet, a generator.










Back up power would be pretty expensive to support a fairly significant folding farm..

I have a generator, and have been thinking of figuring out a way to get it to auto-start in case of outage, but not quite sure of how to go about that just yet


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


Back up power would be pretty expensive to support a fairly significant folding farm..

I have a generator, and have been thinking of figuring out a way to get it to auto-start in case of outage, but not quite sure of how to go about that just yet










No not the generators at your local home depot. I mean the one's that are physically mounted outside and wired to your electrical panel.


----------



## Digigami

Ah yes.. I know of those as well. Mine's just a little guy for the motorhome though. Although it does have electric start, so I'm sure there's some way I could set it up in a shed and have it come on if the power goes out.


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Time to buy a back up battery or better yet, a generator.










Yeah batteries would cost over $1000 for my rigs, probably $1400+. I just hate the power co., there's not much reason for the power to go out but it's been. No wind, rain etc.


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digigami;13255781*
> Ah yes.. I know of those as well. Mine's just a little guy for the motorhome though. Although it does have electric start, so I'm sure there's some way I could set it up in a shed and have it come on if the power goes out.


I'd be careful about trying to run computers off a cheap generator. A lot of them put out some pretty dirty power because they have low quality inverters.


----------



## Magus2727

Looks like I need to convert my sig rig over to the new client and GPU client to keep my self in the top 100.... and for Chimp Challenge...


----------



## zodac




----------



## Iris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Gonna be four here soon Z.





MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! EAT POINTS!!!


I just got one of those Asus GTS450s to add to one of my folding rigs, good purhcase


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Now the the CC has finished I figured that this thread could use a bump.

Let the "friendly" trash talking commence.


----------



## HobieCat

I'm coming for you Newbie


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I'm coming for you Newbie










I look forward to the competition.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I look forward to the competition.










It might take me several years to catch you though


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I hate the fact that my 24 hour average takes so long to return to 12K like it was before the CC.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I hate the fact that my 24 hour average takes so long to return to 12K like it was before the CC.


Yeah, I have the same problem. But mine will be more like 18~20k hopefully, once I get my rigs all folding for the same user again.









And Hobie: If you do not buy some new hardware in the next 3~5 months, you will see me in your rearview as well.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13533229*
> And Hobie: If you do not buy some new hardware in the next 3~5 months, you will see me in your rearview as well.


One second, let me just switch my bigadv rig back to my name


----------



## zodac

Dare some of you guys behind me to man up and actually pass me.


----------



## mach1

Comin for u, zed... couple of weeks


----------



## zodac

Months most likely.


----------



## mach1

back up to 104k ppd... 20 days max


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Well 2 weeks I bought another i7 980x to replace one of my i7 930's. I was hoping to have it by now but the seller is a bit slow on shipping/communication.


----------



## XPD541

*Flings trash at everyone*

o.o

Imma chargin mah laserr!!

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=548604


----------



## Hog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13536169*
> Dare some of you guys behind me to man up and actually pass me.


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=425986

Looks like in two weeks I will be passing you


----------



## zodac

Call me in 2 weeks then.


----------



## mach1

1 week, now... watch ur tail!


----------



## XPD541

146 days, saying that your PPD stays the same, Zodac. But if you install the new GPU soon, then it could be more like a year....lol (Saying, of corpse, that I also change nothing, which I won't. I plan to have at least one bigadv rig by then.







).


----------



## mbudden

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=524814
My PPD has been falling


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13694041*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=524814
> My PPD has been falling


Good, I will be passing you sometime in July/August.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbudden

I need some SB love to be able to pass everyone again.
& AMD's PPD has dropped









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=339563


----------



## Disturbed117

my ppd is 0 at the moment. need to get back to folding..


----------



## zodac

Start doing some -bigadv on that X6.


----------



## csm725

I want to pass XPD, z, and citra. Will be able to get a good estimate when my sb rig is up and folding.


----------



## Citra

Dam Norton messes everything up.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=531449
@CSM, I will be forced to do big adv then.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

Again; why does passing me matter? It's not much harder than passing an inactive Folder...


----------



## csm725

Damn. Please don't.
E - Z, it's for the epeen. Now if you dont stop annoying me I'll tell patrick to revive his lounge pictures in here. more sexeh.


----------



## mbudden

That is why you don't use a AV that's a resource hog.
Lightweight FTW.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13694145*
> @CSM, I will be forced to do big adv then.


Please do...


----------



## csm725

Yes, use Avast. Norton is like a warted frog. Avast is like:


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13694153*
> Again; why does passing me matter? It's not much harder than passing an inactive Folder...


You'll be harder to pass once that 450 arrives


----------



## -iceblade^

ok what is it with these pics???

could we please stop?


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;13694206*
> ok what is it with these pics???
> 
> could we please stop?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13694134*
> Start doing some -bigadv on that X6.


yes i know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13694138*
> I want to pass XPD, z, and citra. Will be able to get a good estimate when my sb rig is up and folding.


----------



## csm725

hahaaaa


----------



## mbudden

Meh. I'll probably make another name to fold under.
I'd rather not get all those badges under my specs.


----------



## Disturbed117

this thread has died.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;13694206*
> ok what is it with these pics???
> 
> could we please stop?


this


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

MAD_JIHAD

I'm coming for you!


----------



## mach1

Hey zed...










Comin' atcha!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13737811*
> Hey zed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comin' atcha!


You're coming at almost everyone not in the top producers, finally got you off my threat radar for now...


----------



## mach1

Yeah, I know... I just think it'll be fun to pass z


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13739127*
> Yeah, I know... I just think it'll be fun to pass z


Not really that big of an accomplishment. However, if Zodac were to get a serious folding beast and pass _YOU_, lol.


----------



## Hog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Call me in 2 weeks then.


















Hog 3,912,228 zodac 3,887,314


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Z, want me to switch my 2 i7's and my 3 GTX 480's over to you for a couple weeks just to shut these guys up? Lol

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## mach1

If you did that, would z catch me?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Maybe. It's definitely a possibility. She'd have between 110,000-135,000 PPD depending on the WU's.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## zodac

I'm happy with my incredibly low PPD, thank you very much.


----------



## omega17

What about all the science??


----------



## zodac

I'm busy making sure *other* people, with more funds than I, do the science.

Meanwhile, I'm watching funny videos on YouTube. Everybody wins!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13790184*
> I'm busy making sure *other* people, with more funds than I, do the science.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm watching funny videos on YouTube. Everybody wins!


Aha, so that's what you do. I did wonder...


----------



## zodac

Works well, right?


----------



## omega17

Seems to


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

woot i broke 100k finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

2 of my rigs have been down for a week but I finally got one of them going again. Hopefully the last one gets going soon, just waiting for the PSU to come back from RMA.


----------



## XPD541

So, THIS is where Z hides from meh...









Hai Z!!

*Goes to sleep*

Bai Z!


----------



## zodac

You can't say bye *after* going to sleep...


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13903911*
> You can't say bye *after* going to sleep...


*Wakes back up*

Bai Z! <3

*Goes back to sleep*


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wow its been a long time since I was last in here talking crap. I think I was still in 4 digit team rank. I don't think I have done too bad. In under a year (I folded for the first time July 20th 2010) I am 149th with 6,200,000 + points. Once I get both of my rigs stabilized then I'll have more than 100,000 ppd average. Not to bad at all I think. Plus over the past week or so, I have been on and off of the top 20 producers list a few times. So just 148 more people to go and here I come.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I'm about to unleash the CX-1000 tonight..... can you say 500k PPD?


----------



## zodac

Got the fam computer running properly again; should have SMP going on that again now.


----------



## omega17

My toaster makes moar PPD than z


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

we cant all have hardware thats stuck in 2007
Maybe thats why its been so unhappy, and fun killing lately


----------



## alchemik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


My toaster makes moar PPD than z










lol, where'd you get it? Walmart?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


we cant all have hardware thats stuck in 2007
Maybe thats why its been so unhappy, and fun killing lately


Not everyone has the money or need to upgrade there comps every 6 months... I'd still be using my core2duo if my friend didn't sell me this i7 chip for 150$


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alchemik*


lol, where'd you get it? Walmart?


the junk yard, he neglected to mention it didnt work

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alchemik*


Not everyone has the money or need to upgrade there comps every 6 months... I'd still be using my core2duo if my friend didn't sell me this i7 chip for 150$


Im aware of this, which is why I have 2 year old gpu's (and older), no SSD and bought most of my rig under 50% of retail from various sources.


----------



## Blitz6804

For those of you coming over here from the lounge...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


I would just like to state on the record it was my idea to grant amnesty to any transgressions we find along the way. Once it is clean, everyone will have an idea of what is permissible and what is not, and there will be no problems with "Why is _xyz_ not permitted now when it was permitted back then?" Simple as that. No particular post or poster is responsible for this cleaning, it has been in the planning stages for several weeks.


Please note that no such amnesty will be afforded in the future. If you break the ToS here, we will have no choice but to deal with it accordingly.


----------



## HobieCat

I'm just starting to do bigadv again, so for those of you in the top 150, watch out, I'm coming for you


----------



## XPD541

*Walks in, slings trash at everyone above him making less than 16k PPD*

Arrr!









*Leaves*


----------



## Lutro0

*noogies XPD*

That will be enough of that.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Viva la revolucion!!!! I make more PPD than zodac nanananananana


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


*noogies XPD*

That will be enough of that.










:
XPD Noogie Fanclub


----------



## SS_Patrick

I think this equals trash talk?










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zodac#Overclock.net_Folding_.40_Home_Editor


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;13964528*
> I think this equals trash talk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zodac#Overclock.net_Folding_.40_Home_Editor


If this was facebook, I would like it.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;13964528*
> I think this equals trash talk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zodac#Overclock.net_Folding_.40_Home_Editor


----------



## zodac

Could you please remove the capital Z? My name is zodac, not Zodac.

Also, the pronunciation is still wrong; it's zod-ack.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13964569*
> Could you please remove the capital Z? My name is zodac, not Zodac.


Yes.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13964569*
> Could you please remove the capital Z? My name is zodac, not Zodac.
> 
> Also, the pronunciation is still wrong; it's zod-ack.


It's Zodac on steam.

Make up your mind.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13964569*
> Could you please remove the capital Z? My name is zodac, not Zodac.
> 
> Also, the pronunciation is still wrong; it's zod-ack.


and while doing that mention that IT is a OCN post wh...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13964586*
> It's Zodac on steam.
> 
> Make up your mind.


It forces me to have a capital letter at the start of my name.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13964609*
> It forces me to have a capital letter at the start of my name.


Anything else?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;13964654*
> Anything else?


I think that image is out of date....


----------



## zodac

There should really be a full stop after "common occurrence".
And there chould be a comma before and after "as it is known" in the first line, and then again before and after "for convenience" in the second section.

I hope to keep you busy by pointing out mistakes until someone comes along and deletes it all.


----------



## SS_Patrick




----------



## csm725




----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13964861*


I feel sorry for the children


----------



## zodac

Deeeebs has four e's, not five.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13965117*
> Deeeebs has four e's, not five.


z would know, it named him at birth.


----------



## SS_Patrick

How did my name end up there. Jesus... Was funny at first but it looks like I started something bad


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;13965149*
> How did my name end up there. Jesus... *Was funny at first but it looks like I started something bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still funny, you just dont like being recognized as one of zodac's chosen ones


----------



## Citra

You guys are ridiculous.


----------



## Scrappy

So enjoying this.


----------



## SS_Patrick

*clears edits from page*


----------



## zodac

Indeed...

Anyway, 2x 10k+ days for me. Been a while since I managed that.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Indeed...

Anyway, 2x 10k+ days for me. Been a while since I managed that.












My 240GT is getting 4300~4700 PPD right now. I are happeh. 
Hasn't your pretty sparkly GTS450 gotten past the mail tossers in England yet?


----------



## zodac

It's coming from the US; why would it go through England?


----------



## XPD541

To get to YOU....


----------



## csm725

England, Ireland, same thing.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


To get to YOU....


I'm not in England...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


England, Ireland, same thing.


Canada, America... all the same, right?









Hell, you guys are even closer; at least there's some water between England and Ireland.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


England, Ireland, same thing.


Just don't let them hear you say that when you visit ANY bar in N. Ireland.









EDIT: Not to mention Z.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm not in England....


I was poking fun at England.... Nevermind...lol


----------



## XPD541

All of you above me in the Folding ranks - I am back to my old tricks, you better pick up the pace!


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13973102*
> ON TOPIC: All of you above me in the Folding ranks - I am back to my old tricks, you better pick up the pace!


Should I be looking out? c;


----------



## Blitz6804

I care not what you say... in my mind, it is always "zo-dack"... "zod-ack" makes me think of _Cathy_.


----------



## SgtHop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;13977036*
> I care not what you say... in my mind, it is always "zo-dack"... "zod-ack" makes me think of _Cathy_.


This, sorta. I don't know what Cathy is, but it's totally Zo'dack.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;13977227*
> This, sorta. I don't know what Cathy is, but it's totally Zod'ack.


Sounds like you're agreeing with me, and disagreeing with Blitz.


----------



## SgtHop

That's because I can't type~


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;13977036*
> I care not what you say... in my mind, it is always "zo-dack"... "zod-ack" makes me think of _Cathy_.










Now everytime I see a zodac post I'm gonna think of Cathy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHop;13977227*
> This, sorta. I don't know what Cathy is, but it's totally Zo'dack.


----------



## mach1

hey sgt, that little dude in your sig looks like:










ಠ_ృ


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

ahhhh woke up to find that I have finally passed Z, 39K points away from 4 million, and 4 hrs till I drop a 72K bigadv







all in all a good folding day for me









now to find a new folder to set a goal to pass...hmmmm


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;13989256*
> now to find a new folder to set a goal to pass...hmmmm


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*



















mkay


----------



## SS_Patrick

My goal was chris. Now that I passed him I'm not sure what to do


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


My goal was chris. Now that I passed him I'm not sure what to do










mark?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Just got my PSU back from RMA today so all my rigs are back on-line.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


My goal was chris. Now that I passed him I'm not sure what to do










Lutro0


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


My goal was chris. Now that I passed him I'm not sure what to do










My goal was 10 mil.









Now my 9800gtx+ is folding on its own for a while, at least till summer passes cause its extremely hot here and the bills are choking me as it is.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


My goal was chris. Now that I passed him I'm not sure what to do










Don't DO me... But pass me!!!


----------



## SgtHop

Deeeebs. *Fistshake.*


----------



## k4m1k4z3

hehe... folding addiction...

Just payed for another i7 970... will be setting that one up next week when it arrives








Now, what do I do with my 930... build another i7 rig? (and then replace the 930 with a 970?)








I think I better wait for some 8 core CPUs... gotta replace my x3440 rig now.


----------



## XPD541

I am about to be passed by Syrillian's Army! Never thought I would be so happy to be passed by someone - or in this case a collective! Nice work. _LIVESTRONG SYRILLIAN!_

Fold on, OCN!!


----------



## giganews35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13996485*
> I am about to be passed by Syrillian's Army! Never thought I would be so happy to be passed by someone - or in this case a collective! Nice work. _LIVESTRONG SYRILLIAN!_
> 
> Fold on, OCN!!


They're catching me soon after. They fold like 600k points a week









I'm lucky if I pull off 250k.









Folding is so effin addicting. I mean I have my rig standing next to the A/C vent... lolz


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you know i like the idea of having a " Trash Talking " area in the forum. The only down side, is you can't really talk trash anymore when you've beaten about 99.98% of OCN..... just sayin.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you know i like the idea of having a " Trash Talking " area in the forum. The only down side, is you can't really talk trash anymore when you've beaten about 99.98% of OCN..... just sayin.












/sarcasm


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you know i like the idea of having a " Trash Talking " area in the forum. The only down side, is you can't really talk trash anymore when you've beaten about 99.98% of OCN..... just sayin.


well played, sir!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*











/sarcasm










I've been wanting to say that for a long time.


----------



## csm725

My average PPD is climbing.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you know i like the idea of having a " Trash Talking " area in the forum. The only down side, is you can't really talk trash anymore when you've beaten about 99.98% of OCN..... just sayin.


1.8 months... give or take


----------



## Kevdog

and *BAM* up pops the .02%

<-- stirs the pot


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


1.8 months... give or take










yeah we'll see what happens in the next 2 months then.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


and *BAM* up pops the .02%

<-- stirs the pot


well considering I was a #1 producer and then sold 2 of my rigs, I'm bound to have somebody pop up on my radar.


----------



## zodac

Just broke the top 5k Folders.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14026974*
> Just broke the top 5k Folders.


that deserves some smack talking but i'm nice and wont poke fun.


----------



## zodac

Shut up. You've been here since '05 and have ~50 REP and ~2.5k posts.

You don't get to smack talk.


----------



## csm725

I have ~60 rep!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14027485*
> Shut up. You've been here since '05 and have ~50 REP and ~2.5k posts.
> 
> You don't get to smack talk.


i let my folding do the talking







i help tons of ppl, they just don't give out the reps like they use to.


----------



## zodac

While you're busy talking, I'm poking you with a stick.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

:gunner:blah blah blah... when you get to 5million points, let me know.


----------



## zodac

Oh, I will.


----------



## csm725

By the time you get to 5mil, I'll get to 2mil.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14028780*
> i let my folding do the talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i help tons of ppl, they just don't give out the reps like they use to.


Don't worry about it, it's not worth it. Most of the people that get helped are too stupid to recognize that they've been helped and some even start crap if they don't like/understand the advice given.

I've gotten like 25 rep since the lounge went down and it totally wasn't worth the people I had to put up with to do it.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14028843*
> Oh, I will.


Congrats zodac on your top 5k. I would post mine, but I don't want you mad at me again.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14026974*
> Just broke the top 5k Folders.


Well done, congrats. I remember when I first broke to top 5k folder; it was about 6 years ago.


----------



## mach1

How about this... I just looked at EOC and noticed something cool... I had a 400k+ day 2 days ago...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


How about this... I just looked at EOC and noticed something cool... I had a 400k+ day 2 days ago...
























you've gotta love that poo-prize!







it's always nice finding something like that out.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


How about this... I just looked at EOC and noticed something cool... I had a 400k+ day 2 days ago...
























shoot, id be happy with a 200K pt day.







congrats


----------



## AMD SLI guru

ya know... it's kinda lonely at the top.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


ya know... it's kinda lonely at the top.


tell that to markt


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


ya know... it's kinda lonely at the top.


Aren't you 18th out of 19 Folders in your division in the TC?


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Aren't you 18th out of 19 Folders in your division in the TC?


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Aren't you 18th out of 19 Folders in your division in the TC?











*hi-five*


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Aren't you 18th out of 19 Folders in your division in the TC?











I just switched from a ATI 5830 to a 1090T cpu folding... I would say that's hardly a point to make.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*












I do like that


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I just switched from a ATI 5830 to a 1090T cpu folding... I would say that's hardly a point to make.


_*whisper* _You weren't that much higher with the 5830.

Who said that?!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_*whisper* _You weren't that much higher with the 5830.

Who said that?!










what do you expect with a 5830?! lol it's not like it was a game changer!

ya know how to get under my skin Z. keep it up









BTW, I just bought my new rack.


----------



## zodac

That looks like you're trying to compensate for something...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

compensating for your lack of folding.


----------



## zodac

Yeah... that's probably it.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

no need to thank me. I do it out of the kindness of my heart.


----------



## zodac

I didn't thank you.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


BTW, I just bought my new rack.










Nice rack, what are you doing with it?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

it was implied. and you're welcome.







ya know it's kindness like yours that makes OCN so nice and homely. I think i'm gonna open a pack of crisps before my coworker throws a bog roll at me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


Nice rack, what are you doing with it?


I'm gonna put all my systems in racks and get rid of the Ikea tables. They were great for what they were, but with heat becoming an issue, I need something that can force airflow better. I've already bought 4u server cases for all my i7's and I'll be transferring them all over to that config.


----------



## 0bit

I see, thought you are building one of these.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I'm gonna put all my systems in racks and get rid of the Ikea tables. They were great for what they were, but with heat becoming an issue, I need something that can force airflow better. I've already bought 4u server cases for all my i7's and I'll be transferring them all over to that config.


and EXACTLY WHAT do you do for a living? LOL


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


I see, thought you are building one of these.


that's nothing compared to my next little build.









67 terabyte build

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


and EXACTLY WHAT do you do for a living? LOL










I work at a lab. just plain and simple









all my systems and stuff sound impressive but they really aren't at all compared to those of you with SR-2 builds. they are just plain 2600K's with a Corsair H50 on there. I mean it's cheap cheap. 600 bucks a build and done. Also, I currently only have 3 of them since I sold 2 of the builds so my ppd has taken a pretty good hit.

I also got a steal of a deal on that rack. 500 bucks for the complete unit. kinda hard to say no to that.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Mach1, I'm going to let you catch up to me and then I'll pass you up.... again.


----------



## mach1

I love it! How 'bout you fedex me that monolithic monster you're building to help me along?










Also:










I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts...


----------



## Deeeebs

I just wanted to let all the people in the Top 10 total points wise know that, Deeeebs iza comin' for ya foolz!!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

good thing i'm not in the top 10 then huh?

and Mach1, once it's complete, I have a hard time believe anybody would want to ship it. lol you can however come over and droll behind a plexiglass window.


----------



## mach1

Fine with me if it's in pieces... I'll be kind to it


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14037267*
> good thing i'm not in the top 10 then huh?
> 
> and Mach1, once it's complete, I have a hard time believe anybody would want to ship it. lol you can however come over and *droll* behind a plexiglass window.


Is that like drawing?


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;14037601*
> Deeeebs and I should go on a road trip to Austin


I wanna come


----------



## SS_Patrick

I passed zodac


----------



## SgtHop

I'm 1 update away from getting the 9th place spot. Just dropped a -bigadv unit. Then on to the top 5.


----------



## csm725

Hey Citra... 2.6 days. I'm coming for you pal.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Hey Citra... 2.6 days. I'm coming for you pal.


Hey Csm... My 465 and 1090t aren't even folding.


----------



## csm725

Not my problem pal. Are you gonna bigadv on that thing?


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Not my problem pal. Are you gonna bigadv on that thing?


That totally depends.


----------



## csm725

On how much I'm ahead of you?


----------



## Hawk777th

All your base are belong to us!


----------



## Deeeebs

Hey Markt I am coming for ya...


----------



## zodac

Not on that overtake list you're not. You wanted this:


----------



## Deeeebs

always so damn technical. i like the graph anyways


----------



## zodac

Mark's not even on the graph!


----------



## Deeeebs

I never said he was!! I just said that I am coming for him.


----------



## BWG

I may not do 500k+ PPD, but I see some names that are going to eat my dust very soon. I went from 20k PPD to about 50k PPD. Some of these names just passed me and the rubber band is pulling you back now! Mr. ElementR is one of them.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

well well well... look at that. I have the 3rd highest 24hour average PPD on here. BEAT THAT Z!


----------



## Deeeebs

Hey Z look... My personal best so far! 835K points today~ WOOT! Eat it!! (trash talking)


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Just got all my new GPU's in, found out i didnt kill my 480FTW, and got my folding rig finished. gonna be running 2x560ti's, a GTS450, a GTX480FTW, a [email protected], and and [email protected] during the next foldathon.....you all have been warned...MUAHAHAHA LOL


----------



## Philistine

Hello Citra!


----------



## csm725

Nice. I'm getting Citra in 1.5 days.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx*


Just got all my new GPU's in, found out i didnt kill my 480FTW, and got my folding rig finished. gonna be running 2x560ti's, a GTS450, a GTX480FTW, a [email protected], and and [email protected] during the next foldathon.....you all have been warned...MUAHAHAHA LOL


Add a 9800gt to the list.


----------



## BWG

I just roped 2010Rig in on the chart. He was so proud to pass me.


----------



## csm725

BWG, what was up with that 45k day yesterday?


----------



## BWG

I added those 2 460's Tuesday night. Sorry buddy, should be over 50k PPD from here on out.

EDIT: I won't hit it today because my power went out for a sec and knocked me offline this morning. I have a live stats link too. I am working on my clock speeds tonight. Squeezing another 6k should be easy.


----------



## csm725

Fine.







Was nice being on your threat list.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you guys should check out my [email protected] build in my sig. It's gonna make what Deeeebs is rolling look like child's play.


----------



## BWG

Man, I bet the people in your complex were looking at you real funny when you dragged that case in!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14059659*
> Man, I bet the people in your complex were looking at you real funny when you dragged that case in!


nobody was really there. You should have seen me driving down the freeway with the rack standing up in the back of my truck. lol I could only do 30mph in a 75mph toll way.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you guys should check out my [email protected] build in my sig. It's gonna make what Deeeebs is rolling look like child's play.


You just wait... When I get a set of some of those new 1567 socket 10/20 cores... Oh yeah!!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


You just wait... When I get a set of some of those new 1567 socket 10/20 cores... Oh yeah!!


I'm soooooo scared!!!









I just finished removing all my rigs, putting another one in a case and installed them into the rack.







Uploading photos now to my build log.


----------



## Philistine

Cedderman!







You're next!


----------



## XPD541

In the style of David: "Who is this unclean PHILISTINE?"









Be a while before I give you a run for your moneh.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well that's not very hard. A parked car can pass Ceadderman lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;14077405*
> Cedderman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're next!


----------



## hertz9753

A few posts with some trash talking. I like it!


----------



## XPD541

I still make 10k less that Cheadder... :/


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14079316*
> I still make 10k less that *Cheadder...* :/


Very good ZPD....that was funny....


----------



## Philistine

rjbelans!!!







You're going down like the Titanic!!!










OK, so he hasn't folded since Feburary. I just need to trash talk someone.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;14097653*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjbelans!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going down like the Titanic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so he hasn't folded since Feburary. I just need to trash talk someone.


Why are you only folding on the GTX 560?


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14097809*
> Why are you only folding on the GTX 560?


HFM had the clients mixed up. I'm folding on the 1090T right now. Folding on the 560 messes with my movie playback.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;14097833*
> HFM had the clients mixed up. I'm folding on the 1090T right now. Folding on the 560 messes with my movie playback.


thats why lately i havnt folded on the gtx 260. cant watch movies when i go to bed if it is folding


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;14097653*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjbelans!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going down like the Titanic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so he hasn't folded since Feburary. I just need to trash talk someone.


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=485901


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14098343*
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=485901


Team Evga.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14098343*
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=485901


Traitor. Deserves to be overtaken.


----------



## zodac

He started at Evga and come over here to help out for a bit.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;14098471*
> Traitor. Deserves to be overtaken.


Your comment made me sad.







He is still folding.









Dam you zodak, I have lost my Trash Talking powers.


----------



## lawrencendlw

So who should I trash talk then? Basically everyone above me is going to make me work to overtake them. I mean, it's gonna happen eventually but still lol. I am adding a GTX 570 in about a week so that will put me well over the PPD I need to do some serious overtaking. I mean with 2 i7's (soon to be 3) folding -bigadv, 3 GTX 480's and a GTX 570 that gives some serious PPD right?. I should finally be able to stay on the top 20 producers list (well as long as I can get my stuff stable and 24/7 folding that is). So I guess the top of OCN isn't a bad place to be right? Hell, I didn't think that I would be among the top 200 folders for OCN when I started folding at the end of last July. It's only been a year (and of which I have spent most of the time RMA'n parts) and I have 7,148,341 (at the time I posted this). Not to shabby huh? I have no plans on going anywhere either. Lucky for me, I don't pay for electricity and in the winter, these things really keep the house nice and toasty. I even had to turn the AC on a few times lol.

Edit:To all of you 24/7 folders, Check outThis thread...


----------



## BWG

Show off!


----------



## jagz

Finally roaring 20k ppd on my 580










Took a 954mhz clock to do it but it's doing it.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


So who should I trash talk then? Basically everyone above me is going to make me work to overtake them. I mean, it's gonna happen eventually but still lol. I am adding a GTX 570 in about a week so that will put me well over the PPD I need to do some serious overtaking. I mean with 2 i7's (soon to be 3) folding -bigadv, 3 GTX 480's and a GTX 570 that gives some serious PPD right?. I should finally be able to stay on the top 20 producers list (well as long as I can get my stuff stable and 24/7 folding that is). So I guess the top of OCN isn't a bad place to be right? Hell, I didn't think that I would be among the top 200 folders for OCN when I started folding at the end of last July. It's only been a year (and of which I have spent most of the time RMA'n parts) and I have 7,148,341 (at the time I posted this). Not to shabby huh? I have no plans on going anywhere either. Lucky for me, I don't pay for electricity and in the winter, these things really keep the house nice and toasty. I even had to turn the AC on a few times lol.

Edit:To all of you 24/7 folders, Check outThis thread...


when you reach my level, let me know. I'm waiting in the top 10, 24hour average ppd and a top 15 OCN overall producer.

you just got served.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's fine... I like it when people get over confident. They don't see me coming that way. 3 i7's, 3 GTX 480's and a GTX 570 should help to close the gap between us.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


It's fine... I like it when people get over confident. They don't see me coming that way. 3 i7's, 3 GTX 480's and a GTX 570 should help to close the gap between us.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


lol you'll need a bit more hardware than that to catch me


----------



## BWG

On a lighter note, CSM finally dropped off my threat list. I guess a threat that exceeds 4 years until they catch up must be the threashold for someone to go from threat to non-threat.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14104258*
> lol you'll need a bit more hardware than that to catch me


Can I catch you?


----------



## XPD541

As of yesterday, I am now raking in a minumum of 27k/day.









Still not enough to beat AMD_SLi...









The rest of you making less, HERE I COME!!!


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14107210*
> As of yesterday, I am now raking in a minumum of 27k/day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not enough to beat AMD_SLi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of you making less, HERE I COME!!!


See you in a few months. I am almost doubling that.


----------



## Citra

Just got my dedicated rig up again. Coming for you guys.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14107426*
> Just got my dedicated rig up again. Coming for you guys.


Every time you post I don't see points, I see the Taylor Swift fan club.









I promised myself this will be the last time I click on that link.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

I uh...yea my dedicated will be up soon


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14107779*
> Every time you post I don't see points, I see the Taylor Swift fan club.


Exactly! That's what really stands up from his post, nothing else but Taylor


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14107779*
> Every time you post I don't see points, I see the Taylor Swift fan club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promised myself this will be the last time I click on that link.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14107799*
> Exactly! That's what really stands up from his post, nothing else but Taylor


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14107892*


That's how how "Friendly" Thrash Talking should end.


----------



## csm725

Trash talk - BLAHAHAHA 26.8K PPD! Must be awesome!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14108879*
> Trash talk - BLAHAHAHA 26.8K PPD! Must be awesome!


I can has. HFM Dropzy.


----------



## csm725

not enough! bahahaha! HFM = 29K PPD


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14108958*
> not enough! bahahaha! HFM = 29K PPD


Thats ok. I peak at 30k PPD. Soon enough I will have my tax rebate and then we shall see, CSM.









Told you I wouldn't make it easy for you to pass me.


----------



## csm725

eh i wont pass you, you have too much of a head start and i've been getting horrible wu's and you have ~50 days where i wont be folding.


----------



## XPD541

awwwww....comon.

You could send your rig to me for the 50 days and I'll make sure it folds 24/7 in a nice cool room with your user getting credit.


----------



## csm725

that's some good wubbing


----------



## juano

I'll see if I can't pass you XPD, I make a little less than 30k PPD right now (well actually nothing right now, downtime sucks) but I should be increasing to about 35k PPD or even a little more soon.


----------



## csm725

2500k @ 4.4 - 14.5-18.5K PPD (SMP)
The 580 should fetch 18.5-24.5K (IIRC)...
So expect 33-38K PPD


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14104258*
> lol you'll need a bit more hardware than that to catch me


You see, it's not the hardware that you know about that you should be worried about. It's the hardware that no one on here know's about yet. In the words of a crazy french man in a insanely weird (But hilarious) movie... I am coming for you Ricky Bobby. When i see you in my rear view mirror (Hypothetical rear view mirror that is) then I shall remind you of these posts







In fact, I think I shall bookmark them lol. Get ready AMD SLI guru....

God I love this smack talking thread. No matter how much smack we talk, there is a lot of good that comes from it. Where else can you say that and it be true?


----------



## mach1

Hey lawrencendlw...

I just passed JOO!!!

smack smack smack









I guess that means I'm comin for AMD, as well


----------



## Kevdog

^ Hey man get off my ass........


----------



## mach1

17.4 hrs


----------



## Kevdog

I'm predicting a small glitch in one of your systems today.........


----------



## mach1

Hopefully not the TC machine


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I'll see if I can't pass you XPD, I make a little less than 30k PPD right now (well actually nothing right now, downtime sucks) but I should be increasing to about 35k PPD or even a little more soon.


So now I guess you better be praying that I don't break down and spend anything on parts... Excuse me for a minute...

*Walks outta room*










*Comes back in*

Onoz! I can seeee moneeeeh in my fuuture, chief. 
Bahahahahahaa!!


----------



## juano

Well my sig rig is back up and I also added another 2.6k PPD from an althlon ii x2 so if you've got money to spend you'd better get to it.

I can't wait to see if you do cause then it will just inspire me to stop being lazy and go higher than 4ghz, that will be some more free PPD.


----------



## hertz9753

Anybody still awake?


----------



## Philistine

Just going to bed.

Feels like folding has slowed down. I've only moved up 124 places this week so far.


----------



## BWG

Looks like those guys behind me have a chance to catch up today. My power must have went out last night between 1:00 and 4:00. I did not notice and all 3 computers are offline.


----------



## Blitz6804

My 1090T still will not run at 4.0 GHz, but I found a way to make it run back to 3.9 GHz at least (back up from 3.7 GHz), and is now pushing out upwards of 14k PPD.


----------



## csm725

Yay!
Blitz - http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/497/blitzp.png


----------



## Blitz6804

Considering my CPU has not been installed for the past two weeks, and it was running at reduced speeds for the last two months prior to that...

I am not impressed.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14158728*
> Considering my CPU has not been installed for the past two weeks, and it was running at reduced speeds for the last two months prior to that...
> 
> I am not impressed.


Considering I've been folding for 15 days on my SB rig, it's not that pathetic.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14157136*
> My 1090T still will not run at 4.0 GHz, but I found a way to make it run back to 3.9 GHz at least (back up from 3.7 GHz), and is now pushing out upwards of 14k PPD.


Why won't it run at 4.0?

Unstable? Or are you just not cool enough to join the 4.0 club







You're as bad as that '_zodac_'. Bleughh

Burn


----------



## Blitz6804

It ran 4.0 GHz for 9 months... ever since swapping GPUs, the CPU has been degrading, and AMD tested it and said there is nothing wrong with it. (-_-)


----------



## shnur

Wee! Went over Ceadderman


----------



## Kevdog

2.7 days and I will get DickHard


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14144382*
> Well my sig rig is back up and I also added another 2.6k PPD from an althlon ii x2 so if you've got money to spend you'd better get to it.
> 
> I can't wait to see if you do cause then it will just inspire me to stop being lazy and go higher than 4ghz, that will be some more free PPD.


We shall see, chief. Just with my current hardwarez, I can get 29~31k PPD.
I will eventually add a GTX460 or something to my setup when they dip
below $80 again. Keep an eye on me HERE, if you like.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


2.7 days and I will get DickHard











I lol'd.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


I lol'd.












I was literally just going to give this exact reply


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Hey lawrencendlw...

I just passed JOO!!!

smack smack smack









I guess that means I'm comin for AMD, as well










It's funny, you pass me then I pass you then you pass me lol. We can go back and forth all year lol. Plus I just added a 4.4 GHz i7-920 and a GTX 570 yesterday so who knows what will happen now lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## hertz9753

I'm glad my parents named me Michael.


----------



## zodac

I've thought about it, and I don't get it.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've thought about it, and I don't get it.


I woundn't what to be called Dick Hertz.


----------



## zodac

Bah, that's not even his name. It's Pascal.


----------



## XPD541

I am aboutz to pass Captain Cannonfodder. 
Wish he could fold.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


I woundn't what to be called Dick Hertz.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


I woundn't what to be called Dick Hertz.










There is a doctor named Dick Hertz. The messed up thing is he does Vasectomies and even sells t-shirt's. That's just wrong on so many levels lol. Like the Proctologist (butt doctor lol) named Dr. Hiney. If you were a doctor and had a last name like hiney, wouldn't you avoid being a Proctologist?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


There is a doctor named Dick Hertz. The messed up thing is he does Vasectomies and even sells t-shirt's. That's just wrong on so many levels lol. Like the Proctologist (butt doctor lol) named Dr. Hiney. If you were a doctor and had a last name like hiney, wouldn't you avoid being a Proctologist?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


Sometimes you just have to go with what your last name is









When I had braces, my orthodontist was Dr Toothman


----------



## hertz9753

Funny stuff today guys.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=560825


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14163386*
> There is a doctor named Dick Hertz. The messed up thing is he does Vasectomies and even sells t-shirt's. That's just wrong on so many levels lol. Like the Proctologist (butt doctor lol) named Dr. Hiney. If you were a doctor and had a last name like hiney, wouldn't you avoid being a Proctologist?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
> Nathan


There is a doctor where I live named Dick Tapper, he is a Gynecologist....


----------



## BWG

I am falling backwards faster than any of you!


----------



## csm725

Yay!


----------



## BWG

Actually, I have not moved even after 3 days of no folding, but it makes you become complacent, hopefully.

By the time you get close, I will have big paychecks coming in and will widen the gap.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey mach1, what was that you were saying about passing me up?

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Kevdog

Watch out DickHard I'm coming for you..


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;14185637*
> Watch out DickHard I'm coming for you..


Only a dog could get away with posting that twice.









Don't forget to pee on all four corners of the lot when you are done.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14185755*
> Only a dog could get away with posting that twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to pee on all four corners of the lot when you are done.


Well I may never get the chance to poast something like it again!
And dont worry about the corners, soon as I am done sniffing them I'll take care of it!!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;14185841*
> Well I may never get the chance to poast something like it again!
> And dont worry about the corners, soon as I am done sniffing them I'll take care of it!!


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560825

WonderMutt.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That was so classic that I had to make it my quote for the month lol.

I see that Mach1 still doesn't have a rebuttal for my earlier post. It seems that he has run out of steam.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14186300*
> That was so classic that I had to make it my quote for the month lol.
> 
> I see that Mach1 still doesn't have a rebuttal for my earlier post. It seems that he has run out of steam.


I'm just giving you a head start with your 1st gen i7's... you need it









I'm down to folding on my 2600k 24/7 and the odd smp on the i7-950... Summer heat.

I'll get ya back soon, tho.. watch your rearview.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14186300*
> That was so classic that I had to make it my quote for the month lol.


I have been sigged.....


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;14187998*
> I have been sigged.....


I just noticed your avatar and it scared the bejezus out of me...


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14188142*
> I just noticed your avatar and it scared the bejezus out of me...


It is kinda creepy isn't it.....


----------



## csm725

Oh! DickHard, come - now I get it!








Clever double entendre Dog.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


I'm just giving you a head start with your 1st gen i7's... you need it









I'm down to folding on my 2600k 24/7 and the odd smp on the i7-950... Summer heat.

I'll get ya back soon, tho.. watch your rearview.


You might want to watch how much of a head start you give me. These 3 first gen i7's can pump out quite a bit of PPD... That's right, I said 3. I'm only folding on 2 right now but will bring the third one up soon. Then of course, there are the 3 X GTX 480's and the GTX 570. I also have plans to get another 570 or 2 and then I am all setup for a LGA 2011 rig come quarter 4 this year. Then I'll let you have your fantasy of a fast computer with your little i7-2600k lol. I haven't upgraded to sandy bridge because it is Intel's mid ranged CPU's. Kinda like i5's are to i7's. LGA 2011 CPU's are going to blow sandy bridge out of the water. 8 core (16 thread) CPU and each one of the cores will be more powerful than a sandy bridges core is. Oh yeah, go ahead and give me that head start. It might just be the last time that you have had a chance to pass me. I love when people underestimate others lol. It's not the parts that you know that I have, that you need to worry about. It's the stuff that you don't know about. But Wait.... There's more. Builds 3 and 4 are coming soon and each one will be multi GPU systems. So stay tuned.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You might want to watch how much of a head start you give me. These 3 first gen i7's can pump out quite a bit of PPD... That's right, I said 3. I'm only folding on 2 right now but will bring the third one up soon. Then of course, there are the 3 X GTX 480's and the GTX 570. I also have plans to get another 570 or 2 and then I am all setup for a LGA 2011 rig come quarter 4 this year. Then I'll let you have your fantasy of a fast computer with your little i7-2600k lol. I haven't upgraded to sandy bridge because it is Intel's mid ranged CPU's. Kinda like i5's are to i7's. LGA 2011 CPU's are going to blow sandy bridge out of the water. 8 core (16 thread) CPU and each one of the cores will be more powerful than a sandy bridges core is. Oh yeah, go ahead and give me that head start. It might just be the last time that you have had a chance to pass me. I love when people underestimate others lol. It's not the parts that you know that I have, that you need to worry about. It's the stuff that you don't know about. But Wait.... There's more. Builds 3 and 4 are coming soon and each one will be multi GPU systems. So stay tuned.


Speaking of underestimating people...

I just don't tip my hand...


----------



## csm725

Such a shame you fold for OCN


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


You might want to watch how much of a head start you give me. These 3 first gen i7's can pump out quite a bit of PPD... That's right, I said 3. I'm only folding on 2 right now but will bring the third one up soon. Then of course, there are the 3 X GTX 480's and the GTX 570. I also have plans to get another 570 or 2 and then I am all setup for a LGA 2011 rig come quarter 4 this year. Then I'll let you have your fantasy of a fast computer with your little i7-2600k lol. I haven't upgraded to sandy bridge because it is Intel's mid ranged CPU's. Kinda like i5's are to i7's. LGA 2011 CPU's are going to blow sandy bridge out of the water. 8 core (16 thread) CPU and each one of the cores will be more powerful than a sandy bridges core is. Oh yeah, go ahead and give me that head start. It might just be the last time that you have had a chance to pass me. I love when people underestimate others lol. It's not the parts that you know that I have, that you need to worry about. It's the stuff that you don't know about. But Wait.... There's more. Builds 3 and 4 are coming soon and each one will be multi GPU systems. So stay tuned.


I had to lulz a couple times. So defensive







bwahaha you get em tiger


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Such a shame you fold for OCN










I am definitely concurrent on this one


----------



## mach1

By the way, larry...

It all just went back online.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


By the way, larry...


I don't know why, but this made me lol.


----------



## XPD541

I has 2m points badgey.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Such a shame you fold for OCN











Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I am definitely concurrent on this one



Wait, Such a shame who folds for OCN? Me?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Speaking of underestimating people...

I just don't tip my hand...


Who says that I tipped my hand? You have no idea what I have to fold on now do you?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


By the way, larry...

It all just went back online.


If you were serious about folding in the first place then it wouldn't have gone offline in the first place lol...

This is the trash talking thread right? The thread that's meant to get people more competitive right? Just checking...


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14194312*
> Who says that I tipped my hand? You have no idea what I have to fold on now do you?


Not exactly... but your eoc stats tell me pretty plainly what you are doing right now...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14194312*
> If you were serious about folding in the first place then it wouldn't have gone offline in the first place lol...


I guess you're right... so I'm gonna bring it... are you?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Such a shame you fold for OCN











Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Not exactly... but your eoc stats tell me pretty plainly what you are doing right now...

I guess you're right... so I'm gonna bring it... are you?


I always bring it. In the words of someone much brighter than you "It's on like donkey kong" lol


----------



## Philistine

Scrappy! Zero hour is upon you!










Circuitfreak, we shall battle tomorrow.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philistine*


Scrappy! Zero hour is upon you!

Circuitfreak, we shall battle tomorrow.


look at the date of overtake...still gots 2 days mang


----------



## Philistine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


look at the date of overtake...still gots 2 days mang


I added a GTX 465 to my rig today.







Extreme hasn't updated since I started it.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

oooooooooooo! very nice


----------



## lawrencendlw

PGT96AJT = 5.4 Days
Magus2727 = 6.2 Days
Argosy = 6.4 Days
behappy = 7 Days
Vlasov_581 = 1.1 Weeks

Just a few of my near future conquests.... I am coming for you Ricky Bobby.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


I has 2m points badgey.










I has 36K today.


----------



## hertz9753

I find this folder interesting.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=561216


----------



## csm725

Who is he?


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Who is he?


Someone who just got himself a shiny new 2600k, obviously...


----------



## zodac

X6 or 2500k actually; he's temping there for _Laundromatic._


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah he's doing the bigbeta WU's right?


----------



## Blitz6804

My laptop catches A4s periodically, and it has only a dual core. Makes me facedesk.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14224731*
> Yeah he's doing the bigbeta WU's right?


and gpu's too by the look of it.

Looks like Hertz started recently and is pushing fast if you look at their production per week, they are even higher than ardivab:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560825


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I has 36K today.


I has new foldy hardwarez. You are has new issue keeping up nao.

GTS450 Fermi Goodiez.









Is tasteh...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stren*


and gpu's too by the look of it.

Looks like Hertz started recently and is pushing fast if you look at their production per week, they are even higher than ardivab:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=560825


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508866

EOC has a user name search.


----------



## Kevdog

Just because I'm going to pass omega17 today there is no reason to talk trash!


----------



## csm725

I see what you did there


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


Just because I'm going to pass omega17 today there is no reason to talk trash!


We'll see about that


----------



## SadistBlinx

Sig rig...up since Friday night...Down by Sunday night..
Gotta love faulty parts Again!
Arg, pump in my WC loop is faulty OC temps were cooler then stock now.

All i wanted to do was get some PPD being that im falling down the ranks faster and faster each day. /qq


----------



## hertz9753

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=538815
Kevdog







You did get DickHard before me.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well I passed all of you (well ok... most of you, Of course I didn't pass the ones that have more points than me lol) not all that long ago and I resisted the urge to come in here and talk trash... well for everyone except for Mach1. I just couldn't resist trash talking him lol.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Well I passed all of you (well ok... most of you, Of course I didn't pass the ones that have more points than me lol) not all that long ago and I resisted the urge to come in here and talk trash... well for everyone except for Mach1. I just couldn't resist trash talking him lol.


Yes I have also passed all of the people except for the ones that have more points then me, and I'm coming for them next (especially XPD!). Great success!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Yes I have also passed all of the people except for the ones that have more points then me, and I'm coming for them next (especially XPD!). Great success!










You haven't passed me


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


You haven't passed me











Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Yes I have also passed all of the people *except for the ones that have more points then me*, and I'm coming for them next (especially XPD!). Great success!


















That's the joke, I was pointing that out in lawrence's post that everybody has passed everyone except for those who have more points then them.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*









That's the joke, I was pointing that out in lawrence's post that everybody has passed everyone except for those who have more points then them.


I saw what you did









Then I burned you


----------



## juano

No you picked on me.







You've got llike 5mil more than me, but actually looking at your PPD I'm coming for you too. You're only at 21k PPD to my 30+K PPD and still rising.


----------



## omega17

When my X6 is running 24/7 it's more like 40K PPD, so







Good luck with that


----------



## juano

I may be able to hit 40K PPD once I finish my CPU OC, I've still got atleast another 500Mhz to get out of it. Unlikely to get more than 40K but my hardware is always going 24/7


----------



## zodac

Doing -bigadv on it? 40k should be easy enough.


----------



## juano

Me? No. But I'll assume you're just tormenting somebody else. We need to think of a way to get rid of this new found free time you have.


----------



## zodac

No, I meant you. If you're not doing, or aiming to do, -bigadv, you have no right to be trash talking.


----------



## juano

Hold one let me find one of your most recent excuses, I anticipate any of my own will be insufficient.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why would I dual boot do bigadv? I tend to be on the computer a fair bit; wouldn't make sense.


----------



## zodac

Make sure to actually quote it.


----------



## juano

Done and done.


----------



## zodac

Oh... I see.


----------



## juano

Yep, I will check back in once I get my final CPU OC dialed in and see if people recommend big adv. Last I checked though it was only possible on a four core in Linux, which I'm not open to, and even then it required a really high OC to meet the deadlines on a 2500k.


----------



## zodac

Well, a VM of Linux would do fine; it's what I plan to use.


----------



## juano

I'm not versed in the ways of VM, but I will ask again to see if it's worthwhile learning once I see how high this CPU will go.


----------



## zodac

Digi's guide on the main page is a good start.


----------



## juano

Well now I'll be sure to avoid it as it must be a trap. Nice try though, you might've got a lesser person with that one.


----------



## zodac

Damn...


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=538815
Kevdog







You did get DickHard before me.










DickHard came and went, all yours now!!...


----------



## stren

I love it when the week resets in xoc stats, and then your 6903 drops, and for a short period of time, you're #1 on the team's weekly producers. In other news, up 69 positions this week, so best watch out y'all, I'm coming up strong from behind!


----------



## XPD541

Well, I got a GTS450 added to my collective of folding beasties. I may not give many of you a run for your money with my small time 35k/day, but I knocked a couple people off my threats list and I'll be showing up on _other's_ threat lists soon enough.... ....Including a few who once passed _me_.









Live Stats _*☼*_


----------



## juano

Hey nice, now you're actually putting up a fight. Earlier you were flopping around like a fish out of water down there at like 25-27K PPD. Now you _may_ actually hold me off, until I get around to OCing my CPU that is. I'm breaking 2 mil her in 18 min BTW...


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14248076*
> Hey nice, now you're actually putting up a fight. Earlier you were flopping around like a fish out of water down there at like 25-27K PPD. Now you _may_ actually hold me off, until I get around to OCing my CPU that is. I'm breaking 2 mil her in 18 min BTW...


You're trying to trash talk on an overclocking forum with a stock cpu?


----------



## juano

Not trying, succeeding. And no my CPU is at 4Ghz but it obviously has more to go.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14249336*
> Not trying, succeeding. And no my CPU is at 4Ghz but it obviously has more to go.


failing miserable, and weak


----------



## juano

Talk more crap with half my PPD. You guys are bordering on picking a fight rather than "friendly trash talking"


----------



## zodac

Would it be rude of me to tell you to jump off a cliff?

Because I wouldn't wanna be rude.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14249458*
> Would it be rude of me to tell you to jump off a cliff?
> 
> Because I wouldn't wanna be rude.


nope, not at all


----------



## zodac

Oh thank heavens for that.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14249431*
> Talk more crap with half my PPD. You guys are bordering on picking a fight rather than "friendly trash talking"


you have less than half my points and I have the hardware capabilities to crush you.

sadly though, youre not worth the bother for another 2 million points


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14249533*
> you have less than half my points and I have the hardware capabilities to crush you.
> 
> sadly though, youre not worth the bother for another 2 million points


Then don't bother, just shut up then.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

just a little fyi to the ppl who thought they were going to pass me: I got all my configurations sorted out for max ppd and added an AMD bigadv to the mix. prepare to be let down.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14255692*
> just a little fyi to the ppl who thought they were going to pass me: I got all my configurations sorted out for max ppd and added an AMD bigadv to the mix. prepare to be let down.


One day... oh yes... you will be passed!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14256249*
> One day... oh yes... you will be passed!


Not by you

Sent from my EVO 3D


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14255692*
> just a little fyi to the ppl who thought they were going to pass me: I got all my configurations sorted out for max ppd and added an *AMD bigadv to the mix*. prepare to be let down.


G34? 

Now all you have to do is catch ME!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14255692*
> just a little fyi to the ppl who thought they were going to pass me: I got all my configurations sorted out for max ppd and added an AMD bigadv to the mix. prepare to be let down.


So what is your setup and ppd now?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren;14256827*
> So what is your setup and ppd now?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1058166-rebuild-folding-farm-project-reanimation.html


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14256918*
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1058166-rebuild-folding-farm-project-reanimation.html


Yeah I'd seen that thread, but was confused as to what the latest setup was because I know some gear had been sold and now an amd cpu had been added? Why the amd anyway I thought the 2600K's were the bee's knees still for ppd/$?

P.S. Please take the big dell sticker off the rack door


----------



## stren

P.P.S. Still #2 on this week's points so far  Who is stackcomputing.com anyway as they had the audacity to overtake me?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

No quad g34 setup yet. I have been working each of my rigs on how to make the most ppd outs them. I ended up gaining about 20k from that and then added my x6 to the mix.

I had a amd x6 in my media server but I decided to pull that out and put in a quad core instead. Yesterday afternoon I ended up putting ubuntu on it and have it folding bigadv right now.

You can see my rigs right now in my Sig.

The 2600k's are the best right now... It's just I had this laying around not doing much and i wanted to put it to work. So all in all, right now I have 4 bigadv machines and a 5th i7 on the way.
Sent from my EVO 3D


----------



## Blitz6804

Oh, check it out... AMD SLI guru snuck into 12th without any fanfare.


----------



## csm725

Stackcomputing is OCTDBADBRO on Steam


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14257202*
> Oh, check it out... AMD SLI guru snuck into 12th without any fanfare.


yeah... lol i'm still running for my life because Lutro is right behind me and he's got pretty much the same PPD I do.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14257039*
> No quad g34 setup yet. I have been working each of my rigs on how to make the most ppd outs them. I ended up gaining about 20k from that and then added my x6 to the mix.
> 
> I had a amd x6 in my media server but I decided to pull that out and put in a quad core instead. Yesterday afternoon I ended up putting ubuntu on it and have it folding bigadv right now.
> 
> You can see my rigs right now in my Sig.
> 
> The 2600k's are the best right now... It's just I had this laying around not doing much and i wanted to put it to work. So all in all, right now I have 4 bigadv machines and a 5th i7 on the way.
> Sent from my EVO 3D


Well if and when you DO buy those chips off of me I might just hand deliver them. Always nice to take a weekend off to visit the fam. up there A-Town. I am not very fond of this creepin' up on my back that you are doing, so I might just have to wee-wee on your rack when I'm there!


----------



## mach1

Hey guru... i just looked at your hfm... one of your usernames is in a different case... pretty sure that will mess things up...your amd quadcore smp


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I just had a nifty idea, I have a ton of old dell dual core laptops (25 or so core 2 duo) and an unused desktop. If I set them up as a beowulf cluster could I run a single -bigadv folding client across the laptops and pwn you all?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14259769*
> I just had a nifty idea, I have a ton of old dell dual core laptops (25 or so core 2 duo) and an unused desktop. If I set them up as a beowulf cluster could I run a single -bigadv folding client across the laptops and pwn you all?


I don't think that works very well (or at all) for folding.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14259816*
> I don't think that works very well (or at all) for folding.


Damn, If it doesnt work its not worth my effort...

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr. A.J. Travis - Beowulf.org*
> We've run both SETI at home and folding at home on our 64-node openMosix
> Beowulf cluster using David Ranch's software firewall on the 'head' node
> to allow IP masquerading of the compute nodes on the public internet
> through our private cluster LAN:
> 
> http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
> 
> It works very well


this gives me hope
and if i doesnt work I could just as soon have them all run [email protected] clients off the NAS


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14259867*
> Damn, If it doesnt work its not worth my effort...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> this gives me hope
> and if i doesnt work I could just as soon have them all run [email protected] clients off the NAS


The bigadv bonus is only supposed to be 50% vs smp right? So you can still fold them for 2/3 of what you would have got.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Well if and when you DO buy those chips off of me I might just hand deliver them. Always nice to take a weekend off to visit the fam. up there A-Town. I am not very fond of this creepin' up on my back that you are doing, so I might just have to wee-wee on your rack when I'm there!


hey that would be pretty cool







I wouldn't mind that one bit!

lol I'm not doing too much creeping on you since you've got about 10million on me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Hey guru... i just looked at your hfm... one of your usernames is in a different case... pretty sure that will mess things up...your amd quadcore smp


yeah I saw that, but it wont effect my reporting. I've had a lot of my rigs different upper and lower cases before and it always reported back to my account. None the less, I'll look at it when I get home and change it over.

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Philistine

I'm not sure 12 years should qualify as a threat.


----------



## XPD541

OOB: You had better get some upgrades or something, because I am coming for you and I am not yet done building up my folding farm!!!

YOUR Stats - ☼
MY Stats - ☼


----------



## csm725

XPD - Me and you would be an epic battle. Wait for September.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14266909*
> OOB: You had better get some upgrades or something, because I am coming for you and I am not yet done building up my folding farm!!!
> 
> YOUR Stats - ☼
> MY Stats - ☼


My average PPD isnt correct yet, give it a couple days. I should be ~32K right now
Also I havent set up -bigadv on either folding rig yet.
And my beowulf cluster isnt set up quite yet








And even then @ 10k points more than me a day, I wont worry about you for another half a year


----------



## csm725

You could barely do bigadv on your 2500k. 4.6GHz might help you out a bit.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14268448*
> You could barely do bigadv on your 2500k. 4.6GHz might help you out a bit.


My X6 can do it at 4.0 and gets less points in SMP, there is no reason why my 2500k can't do it at 4.5


----------



## csm725

What logic is that? The 2500k is a quad-core.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14268501*
> What logic is that? The 2500k is a quad-core.


and it gets more point in SMP than a six core, which means it get more work done in less time with two fewer cores. The first 2500k on here to do -bigadv was at 4.5GHz anyway


----------



## csm725

Oh...








My 2500k at 4.4 gets ~15K PPD (average)
I'd imagine at 4.5 doing bigadv in Mint would be 25K PPD (that's a bit much probably) and I wouldn't be able to GPU fold.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14268568*
> Oh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2500k at 4.4 gets ~15K PPD (average)
> I'd imagine at 4.5 doing bigadv in Mint would be 25K PPD (that's a bit much probably) and I wouldn't be able to GPU fold.


both my rigs will be using fedora lxde and should get over 30k PPD, which more than makes up for not GPU folding in my case and lets me save power since I wont have to use all my GPU's


----------



## csm725

True but I GPU fold for the TC


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14268932*
> True but I GPU fold for the TC


yeah, but since I am not tied down by a team I can do what I want


----------



## dantoyang

I'm so sad, while I was busy elsewhere....my first, second and third million slipped away...


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


My average PPD isnt correct yet, give it a couple days. I should be ~32K right now
Also I havent set up -bigadv on either folding rig yet.
And my beowulf cluster isnt set up quite yet








And even then @ 10k points more than me a day, I wont worry about you for another half a year


Promises, promises.








And then later this year I will be adding an octo AMD -bigadv folder. Hope ur up for it thar, chief.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dantoyang*


I'm so sad, while I was busy elsewhere....my first, second and third million slipped away...


How have you just been folding this whole time and yet only have 56 posts and no rep?!


----------



## csm725

BD / IB / Haswell in my future.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'm glad to see that Mach1 and I have sparked some friendly competition between quite a few of you. Hopefully when Zodac gets some support and help again, we will be able to establish an actual Official OCN Folders Dueling League and everyone can duke it out in front of everyone for the cause.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## csm725

Me and XPD have similar PPD and upgrade plans.


----------



## Blitz6804

I am going to get you









(Note my first ever bigadv just dropped.







)


----------



## juano

Hey glad to see you folding more blitz. Oh I think 2010rig kinda gave up when the lounge got closed, notice how his 24 avg is 0? I guess you can still take credit for that though. If you can keep your points up around there then you can try and catch me if you'd like.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


I am going to get you









(Note my first ever bigadv just dropped.







)











46K...looks more like a smalladv to me


----------



## Blitz6804

Had a lot of downtime due to VMing errors and me attempting to "fix" them. The "All Frames" TPF was 44:10 (16.8k PPD) or so, whereas the "Effective Rate" TPF was 55:35 (12.3k PPD), so you can see how much I lost due to that.


----------



## mach1

Your first one is something to be proud of... even if it is 'cute'.








smalladv


----------



## Blitz6804

Playing around more with the bonus calculator, I could have had 51.4k if I didn't have downtime, and 53.7k if I had not used my PC at all during folding. (The first two days worth I was using my PC, then I swapped to my PC since it told me I wouldn't meet the deadline otherwise.)

I am currently folding on a different VM, different distro, different WU, and the PPD is not much better. 22k instead of 19k.


----------



## HobieCat

Loose the VM


----------



## Blitz6804

I have tried Linux native before... could not run most of my games, so it had to go.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

get another PC for gaming or for folding....


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14297078*
> I have tried Linux native before... could not run most of my games, so it had to go.


http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/504370-how-linux-gaming-explained.html#post6182623


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14297148*
> http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/504370-how-linux-gaming-explained.html#post6182623


might do this on my 2500k rig, more bigadv ppd, more Fedora, less bill gates


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14297179*
> might do this on my 2500k rig, more bigadv ppd, more Fedora, less bill gates


I've never actually used it before, so I don't know how well it works, but others seem to like it.


----------



## Blitz6804

About 3/4 of my games would not run in Wine. About half of those were listed as broken in Cedega as well.


----------



## HobieCat

Game less, fold more?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14297365*
> About 3/4 of my games would not run in Wine. About half of those were listed as broken in Cedega as well.


terraria


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm gonna kick everybody's butts with this months foldathon.










^ even he is telling you.

You. Have. Been. Warned.


----------



## XPD541

We all know youz pwn'in.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I'm gonna kick everybody's butts with this months foldathon.










^ even he is telling you.

You. Have. Been. Warned.


----------



## Deeeebs

Eat it peeps!!

My member milestone...


----------



## arvidab

Didn't know i was mentioned here, but started pretty recently folding for OCN since it seems like the fun never stops here, and got a TC invite from the mighty Zee









Nice Deeeebs, now watch your back Imma coming for you







...maybe not after all.


----------



## csm725

Yeah the fun never stops... wait till I get my hands on bulldozer and pass you.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14325966*
> Yeah the fun never stops... wait till I get my hands on bulldozer and pass you.


BD is a myth.


----------



## csm725

Gotcha


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


BD is a myth.


Sez the Intel fanboy. But thats OK, because unless you pull the trigger on IB or sommore folding hardwarez of some sort, then you also will be passed. I have hatched an ebil plan involving server racks, -bigadv, and a revamped electric bill.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oooh, trashtalking! You all fold like you only own Amigas!


----------



## juano

Blasted all jeppzer, we need like Deeeebs or AMD SLI guru to come trash talk you!


----------



## Jeppzer

And I don't even have a postbit yet. NEENER NEENER.


----------



## juano

ya well that one's actually neener neener at you, get your postbit you!









It's just too bad that zodac didn't try to jump down your throat when you started posting in the lounge without a posbit, if she had you coulda really put her in her place.


----------



## Jeppzer

The push/push pod likes me! Who needs a postbit anyway?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


And I don't even have a postbit yet. NEENER NEENER.


Did I miss something?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=563904


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


The push/push pod likes me! Who needs a postbit anyway?










Ha! I remember when I thought that it wasn't as bad as it's reputation lead me to believe. I was never naive enough to think it "liked" anyone though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


Did I miss something?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=563904


Uh oh jeppzer's got some splaining to do. You should have like a billion points with your hardware. What's the deal?


----------



## Jeppzer

Haven't you heard that it's the _thought_ and not the gift that counts?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Haven't you heard that it's the _thought_ and not the gift that counts?


Nice!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14374584*
> Haven't you heard that it's the _thought_ and not the gift that counts?


And sometimes, like in the case of your EOC stats page, it *is* the gift that counts.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14374584*
> Haven't you heard that it's the _thought_ and not the gift that counts?


Rubbish.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14374000*
> Oooh, trashtalking! You all fold like you only own Amigas!


What is that thing in your sig? Is that what you call a PC? That little thing is like chump change fool. You best recognize and bow down now...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14374066*
> Blasted all jeppzer, we need like Deeeebs or AMD SLI guru to come trash talk you!


*cough*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14376994*
> And sometimes, like in the case of your EOC stats page, it *is* the gift that counts.


Oh hi...


----------



## csm725

Oh Deeeebs


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I need to look at who I can have a folding challenge with....

*looks around* Lutro0.... you seem to be at the same spot I am, with more hardware but the same amount of PPD.


----------



## juano

Yea I really do like the idea of folding duels happening kinda regularly. Oh and good job Deeeebs,







(can't believe I got the right number of E's from memory/guessing) we need to get this poor confused little noobie to fold like he ought to be.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14378146*
> I need to look at who I can have a folding challenge with....
> 
> *looks around* Lutro0.... you seem to be at the same spot I am, with more hardware but the same amount of PPD.


What happened to our duel?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14379403*
> Yea I really do like the idea of folding duels happening kinda regularly. Oh and good job Deeebs, (can't believe I got the right number of E's from memory/guessing) we need to get this poor confused little noobie to fold like he ought to be.


Well your long term memroy must suck cause you screwed up here...


----------



## csm725

Lol juano it's 4 e's.


----------



## juano

ARGH! *composes self* I knew that... it was a typo, yea that's it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14379450*
> 
> Well your long term memroy must suck cause you screwed up here...


And Debs that would be my shrot trem memroy that sucks, because I was just able to see your name (that's how I knew I got it right the first time).


----------



## csm725

what a fail j.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14379450*
> What happened to our duel?


considering you have a 48core rig folding 6903's and cashing them in for 500K, that kinda kills anything else I could do.

You're also 10million ahead of me


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru;14378146*
> I need to look at who I can have a folding challenge with....
> 
> *looks around* Lutro0.... you seem to be at the same spot I am, with more hardware but the same amount of PPD.












Oh.... couldnt resist. And yes we shall duel one day.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14379938*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... couldnt resist. And yes we shall duel one day.












just name the time and place. I'm gonna take you down like it's china town.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*











just name the time and place. I'm gonna take you down like it's china town.


OH ITS ON LIKE:










Just gotta find a time when I can watch the farm. =) Shall be soonish bud









And why do you got to pressure me into a fight... I dont like fighting my bros.









Imma lover not a fighter.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*











.


OMG, that should so read "Do you feel lucky, punk?"...that is a great Clint Eastwood in a monkey suit!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


OH ITS ON LIKE:










Just gotta find a time when I can watch the farm. =) Shall be soonish bud









And why do you got to pressure me into a fight... I dont like fighting my bros.









Imma lover not a fighter.










I'm not pressuring you. You started this with all your crazy rigs and constant 16K updates on EOC every 3 hours! On top of that you've been on my threats list for a long time and I'm calling you out!

*rolls up sleeves* I'm gonna beat you to 35million if it's the last thing i do.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I'm not pressuring you. You started this with all your crazy rigs and constant 16K updates on EOC every 3 hours! On top of that you've been on my threats list for a long time and I'm calling you out!

*rolls up sleeves* I'm gonna beat you to 35million if it's the last thing i do.


LOL, I would hope so being your 10k off from that


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


OH ITS ON LIKE:










Just gotta find a time when I can watch the farm. =) Shall be soonish bud









And why do you got to pressure me into a fight... I dont like fighting my bros.









*Imma lover not a fighter.







*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRaTe...tailpage#t=12s


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Sez the Intel fanboy. But thats OK, because unless you pull the trigger on IB or sommore folding hardwarez of some sort, then you also will be passed. I have hatched an ebil plan involving server racks, -bigadv, and a revamped electric bill.










Hey... the only reason I buy Intel hardware is because it's better for folding. I'm no fanboi. I have an amd system for my HT setup.

And, BD is like the Loch Ness Monster. Crazy people claim to have seen it, but it doesn't exist.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


And sometimes, like in the case of your EOC stats page, it *is* the gift that counts.










You don't look at it enough.


----------



## stren

One more bigadv and I'll have hit my 2 mill for the month target. 920 is back online after crashing earlier in the week. Once that system is settled and my ppd normalized a bit, I'll have to see who is a good duel target









This forum is not good for my wallet.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14380778*
> Hey... the only reason I buy Intel hardware is because it's better for folding. I'm no fanboi. I have an amd system for my HT setup.
> 
> And, BD is like the Loch Ness Monster. Crazy people claim to have seen it, but it doesn't exist.


HAH! No, maybe not _them._








At any rate I hope you drain all your coin into Intel so that when BD does come out, you won't really have anything to say when 8 cores of frolicking goodness does a jig dance all over your nice, *expensive* Intel hardware. But I'm just messing with ya bro. Truth be told, if comparably priced Intel parts beat out AMD and run cooler, then I'll hop on that bus for a while. But saying that all the claims are false and all we get is a revamped Phenom II, then even at 32nm, the chips will run cool enough to get MUCH better OC's on. _IF ALL ELSE FAILS...._


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14386391*
> At any rate I hope you drain all your coin into Intel so that when BD does come out, you won't really have anything to say when 8 cores of frolicking goodness does a jig dance all over your nice, *expensive* Intel hardware.


Man... I have a 2600k folding system running naked for right around $600 CDN. Expensive? No. Could I have the same amount of PPD out of _any_ AMD system for the same coin? No.

Now, that's not to say the paradigm won't shift someday. If AMD can ever get their stuff together and release something good, then we'll see.

But I've been on this forum for 8 months now, and I've seen "I'm gonna wait for BD" the whole time.

They keep waitin'... I keep gainin'...


----------



## Blitz6804

Better step up your game csm, N2Gaming is closing on you fast!


----------



## csm725

Oh wait I can't.


----------



## mach1

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *csm725*   Oh wait I can't.  
   
 You Tube


----------



## N2Gaming

LOL guys that makes me feel good to see this first thing in the moring. Now I need to get off my tookiss and start moving in at the other place. I finished one of the 3 walls os shelves in the garage last night so I can start putting stuff from my current rental garage into the new garage







This makes me a very very very " and on and on and on some million times " happy person.

  
 You Tube


----------



## juano

GJ N2, I was happy to see that I was nearly up there with you and the other big boys this FaT, and I only have one 460 not 8, I'm sure the 2500k, 580 and 0 downtime helped close the gap though.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


GJ N2, I was happy to see that I was nearly up there with you and the other big boys this FaT, and I only have one 460 not 8, I'm sure the 2500k, 580 and 0 downtime helped close the gap though.


 yeah if all goes well i should have over 200k easy next FAT


----------



## juano

Nice, what is the highest you have the core folding stable out of your 8 460s? Cause I was thinking I got pretty lucky hitting atleast 925 folding stable on mine.


----------



## N2Gaming

I don't go for the highest I can I just go for an average stable and I run them all at 865MHz


----------



## juano

Oh that's cool, if you feel like dedicating the time to it you may be able to tweak them a little though. Either for lower voltage/heat at those clocks or for higher clocks at the same voltage. I guess I finally did get lucky on the silicon lottery, mine was stable throughout the entire foldathon at 925Mhz and now it's been stable for 2-3 hours at 935Mhz (didn't want to push my luck during the FaT).


----------



## mach1

Top 100, baby!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14397663*
> Top 100, baby!


Almost 10 million for top 100 now







, bar has really been raised here at OCN.


----------



## juano

I'm just glad to be in the top 100 for 24 hour avg, that's more important to me. Good job on your milestone though.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14397983*
> Almost 10 million for top 100 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , bar has really been raised here at OCN.


Not too long ago it only took 5 million for the top 100. OCN certainly has raised the bar.


----------



## Hueristic

Raised the bar? You mean like when you take a half year off to get a life and the new peops have wiped out 6 years of back ppd in a few months?
















Love this place and missed it. starting to get life back on track and should be able to push some ppd soon.

Is bulldozer out yet? remember I was looking forward to that.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic;14399487*
> 
> Is bulldozer out yet? remember I was looking forward to that.


LOL

Waitnig for BD been something of a running joke here for a while.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;14399849*
> LOL
> 
> Waitnig for BD been something of a running joke here for a while.


Sup man!







I don't doubt it. :d Been about 8 months since I've been connected and I don't think I'm going to catch up in the news section so I'll bombard you guys for the latest.


----------



## Blitz6804

Last I heard, two models are coming out mid-September of this year, more to follow in December.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic;14399866*
> Sup man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt it. :d Been about 8 months since I've been connected and I don't think I'm going to catch up in the news section so I'll bombard you guys for the latest.


We're all still waiting, but over in the AMD section there are rumors of a September 19th release date.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14399905*
> Last I heard, two models are coming out mid-September of this year, more to follow in December.


Damn still not released!!!! DDRRRRRAAAATTT

Well Soon I'll be building a new rig( about time!), and I'm even farther behind the curve!

So I'l start a thread and will it full o









































































































































Umm well you know and have you guys put a ppd rig together for me.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14399915*
> We're all still waiting, but over in the AMD section there are rumors of a September 19th release date.


So it looks like I got back just in time???


----------



## zodac

Hey look, Hueristic's back.


----------



## Jeppzer

Code:



Code:


FireBot 07.30.11, 8pm / 1.4 Hours

mbudden 08.08.11, 7pm / 1.3 Weeks

Blitz6804 08.16.11, 7pm / 2.4 Weeks

csm72508.15.11, 12pm / 2.3 Weeks

I'm gonna get you! WOO!

My threats list is still empty.

Edit, more conquests!

Here's the important one.








Code:



Code:


zodac 04.08.12, 6am / 8.4 Months


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Here's the important one.









Code:


Code:


zodac     04.08.12, 6am / 8.4 Months


That is not a conquest, sir.









And unless you can get yourself up to about 41k PPD, you won't catch _me_ chief.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


That is not a conquest, sir.









And unless you can get yourself up to about 41k PPD, you won't catch _me_ chief.










How's 42995 average sir?









And Citra, have you checked your threats list lately?


----------



## csm725

I like you Jeppzer. Me and you and XPD will have very similar PPD soon. My 460 should bring me up to 40+K.


----------



## Jeppzer

Says Mr. Atlantic. Go steal a row boat and get your rig already!


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Says Mr. Atlantic. Go steal a row boat and get your rig already!


----------



## csm725




----------



## Caleal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Damn still not released!!!! DDRRRRRAAAATTT

Well Soon I'll be building a new rig( about time!), and I'm even farther behind the curve!

So I'l start a thread and will it full o


At the rate things are going, BD may only enjoy as little as 1-2 months in the sun before it is bounced from the top performance spot to the "budget" category by Intel's Sandybridge e processors.

Of course you will most likely be able to buy 2 BD CPUs + 2 motherboards + RAM for both boards, for what a Sandybridge e hex core CPU alone will cost...


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


How's 42995 average sir?









And Citra, have you checked your threats list lately?










Lookin' good, you've just got to keep it up and you'll be near the top of the 24 avg PPD in no time.

Way to immediately insult the guy that says he likes you though, smart.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14422644*
> How's 42995 average sir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Citra, have you checked your threats list lately?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14422666*
> I like you Jeppzer. Me and you and XPD will have very similar PPD soon. My 460 should bring me up to 40+K.


Who ever said I was staying at 43k?


----------



## darksun20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14428536*
> Who ever said I was staying at 43k?


I'm coming for you









Code:



Code:


365   XPD541 -828,140    41,565    08.21.11, 3pm / 2.9 Weeks


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14402275*
> Hey look, Hueristic's back.































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caleal;14423993*
> At the rate things are going, BD may only enjoy as little as 1-2 months in the sun before it is bounced from the top performance spot to the "budget" category by Intel's Sandybridge e processors.
> 
> Of course you will most likely be able to buy 2 BD CPUs + 2 motherboards + RAM for both boards, for what a Sandybridge e hex core CPU alone will cost...


I haven't been waiting for BD for folding per se, But for a Affordable CPU to handle Big WU's while multi tasking and running gpu [email protected] CPU folding is not cost effective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14428536*
> Who ever said I was staying at 43k?


OOHH SNAP!


----------



## Ubeermench

Just got an air conditioner for my room. Im coming for all of you!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14422835*
> Says Mr. Atlantic. Go steal a row boat and get your rig already!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14422644*
> How's 42995 average sir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Citra, have you checked your threats list lately?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench;14429824*
> Just got an air conditioner for my room. Im coming for all of you!


Doubt it







©$€£¥

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ubeermench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


Doubt it







Â©$€Â£Â¥

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


your my first victim! LMAO


----------



## robbo2

Woah Hueristic is back! Good to see that emote spamming again


----------



## Caleal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I haven't been waiting for BD for folding per se, But for a Affordable CPU to handle Big WU's while multi tasking and running gpu [email protected] CPU folding is not cost effective.


-bigadv folding is pretty cost effective when you consider energy usage.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


I'm coming for you









Code:


Code:


365   XPD541     -828,140    41,565    08.21.11, 3pm / 2.9 Weeks


I think one -bigadv rig will take care of YOU.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


OOHH SNAP!


----------



## csm725

I would be trash talking now but I have nobody to trash talk except people with negative PPD, and I haven't found any of those yet.


----------



## XPD541

You'll get it back.


----------



## csm725

I'm just missing out on like 1.2 million points.


----------



## XPD541

Could be worse, could have NO points.


----------



## csm725

I already have 754K. A week of folding away from the million.


----------



## Blitz6804

All it took for me to pass you was for you to move.









Considering I computed myself as being a month away from a million, I am certain that will not last.


----------



## csm725

LOL. At 40K PPD I'll shoot by you in a day.


----------



## XPD541

I can has GTX460, then will get another soon. Then -Bigadv. I can has 120k+ soonz.

....maybe before the end of the year....


----------



## csm725




----------



## juano

Nice everbody, let's all keep those PPDs moving up!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14440805*
> Nice everbody, let's all keep those PPDs moving up!


Will do.


----------



## csm725

40K now for me at the minimum...
On the BEST WU's I should be at:
CPU - 18.5K
GPU1 - 20.5K
GPU2 - 15K
TOTAL - 54K

WORST:
CPU - 14K
GPU1 - 14.5K
GPU2 - 12.5K
TOTAL - 41K

Avg - 47K PPD


----------



## juano

No clue, I think I've only seen 12xxs and 13xxs on mine so far, and it's been getting between 12.2K PPD at 900MHz, and 12.8K PPD at 940Mhz. I dropped it down to 900Mhz because it's going to my bro so it needs to be game stable too, but it was folding stable at 940Mhz for more than 24 hours







. The GPU PPD database says around 15K for 9xxs and that sound about right.


----------



## csm725

Cool.


----------



## mach1

19k from your 560ti is optimistic...


----------



## juano

I think he realizes that, he mentioned nice WUs and 9xxs so I think he's trying to estimate the best case scenario. It could still be optimistic though I don't know, I don't have very much experience with "best case scenario".


----------



## stren

Few hours away from 4 million! Woot!


----------



## juano

Good job!







You 24/7? I'd hope so atleast on the CPU.


----------



## csm725

Juano, mach -
I get 20.5K on the BEST WU's on my 560Ti.


----------



## juano

Wow that's just about what I get 24/7 on my GPU


----------



## csm725

shush


----------



## markt

SOMEbody forgot to pay the internet bill, so I was down for about 5 updates this morning. Back up and running though.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Woah Hueristic is back! Good to see that emote spamming again























































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caleal*


-bigadv folding is pretty cost effective when you consider energy usage.


I'll have to research it when I build the new system.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


SOMEbody forgot to pay the internet bill, so I was down for about 5 updates this morning. Back up and running though.


100Million DAMN! you BEEN busy! :d 
Great work Man!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
































I'll have to research it when I build the new system.

100Million DAMN! you BEEN busy! :d 
Great work Man!


120 million now...Thanks


----------



## Philistine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


120 million now...Thanks










So what would the next badge be for you then? 200,000,000?


----------



## stren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Good job!







You 24/7? I'd hope so atleast on the CPU.


24/7 on the 920, ~20/7 on the 990x. As I run linux 95% of the time the 480's sadly don't get to fold. Mind you, I'm glad in terms of the power bill, my sig rig is pulling 600W just folding the cpu


----------



## giganews35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stren*


24/7 on the 920, ~20/7 on the 990x. As I run linux 95% of the time the 480's sadly don't get to fold. Mind you, I'm glad in terms of the power bill, my sig rig is pulling 600W just folding the cpu










You're about to pass me in 3 days.









I need to switch to Linux.


----------



## stren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *giganews35*


You're about to pass me in 3 days.









I need to switch to Linux.


Haha I have the opposite problem, I could get ~50K more ppd by switching to windows and getting the gpu's folding in addition. However I have to use linux for work, and as I work too much, they rarely get an outing. On th plus side, the heat in my office would be ridiculous. Already 87F with only the cpu folding.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stren*


24/7 on the 920, ~20/7 on the 990x. As I run linux 95% of the time the 480's sadly don't get to fold. Mind you, I'm glad in terms of the power bill, my sig rig is pulling 600W just folding the cpu










Good on ya!









The GPUs would be monster folders but as you mentioned it takes a lot of dedication to put up with the downsides of 3 monster fermis folding. The CPU is much better in terms of heat and energy efficiency. It's not too bad having one fermi going full bore all the time and I could probably tolerate 2 but I don't know about 3 so I can understand your situation.


----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14441953*
> I think he realizes that, he mentioned nice WUs and 9xxs so I think he's trying to estimate the best case scenario. It could still be optimistic though I don't know, I don't have very much experience with "best case scenario".


This is what the "best case scenario" looks like for a 560 Ti.
Sadly, I haven't seen it since July 8.

















I'd really like to get a string of them again, my 560 Ti is running 110mhz higher shader clock than when I got that batch of those WUs.


----------



## csm725

See I dont lie
What clocks you at on that 560ti?


----------



## mach1

No, you don't lie about the absolute best case... but I have the same card as you, and my _average_ over 3 months is ~16.5k. It's nice to see the odd high unit, but the average is what it is.


----------



## csm725

I know that. In the TC while folding ~20hours a day I averaged 14.8K PPD so say I folded 24/7: 17.7K PPD. I did have 30pct 9XX though. I think my HFM's average was something like 16.2-16.4K PPD on the 560Ti then again I was gaming a lot then. Something like 19-21 hours a day of folding. I also had good WU's.


----------



## Deeeebs

What the heck has Extreme_Newbie added to his farm? I am only gaining 10k-20k on him per day... lol... He best recognize and step to the side!

Watch out for this 6904 comming at ya in 70 minutes...


----------



## csm725

99pct on a 6904? Make sure the username is csm725.


----------



## Deeeebs

The last one I did a few days ago was worth about 618k points. I average about 23 minutes and 40 seconds on TPF... 98% 47 min to go... LOL


----------



## csm725

Damn you Deeeeeeeeeebers.


----------



## XPD541

City passed some stoopid mandate that bumped my electric bill up 75%. Looks like I will be back down to ~25k if I am lucky. :/

Will be buying a house soon though and will see about Solar panels or the cost of them being installed can be added to the loan because I am really tired of this. Time to be making my own damn electricity.


----------



## juano

Aww that's sucks hard man. Sorry bout that. I don't know how cost efficient solar may be but until then, it looks like you may have to stick mostly to CPU folding as I think it's the most efficient.


----------



## XPD541

Trouble is, my fastest processor is in my sig.... not very fast at all. So I have shut down two other rigs and will be getting some of my old GPU's appraised, along with some motherboards and stuff also. *Maybe*

If so then I will sell the old stuff to make way for the new. I want a bulldozer.


----------



## juano

Your 450s are already some of the most efficient GPU folders available unless I'm mistaken but I'd imagine the 9600 has room for improvement, or may just have to be cut and not replaced to try and help with the bill. Good luck doing what you need to to get towards your BD. That much of a bill hike really sucks.


----------



## XPD541

You're tellin' _me_.


----------



## mach1

Again I say... BD = mythical beast.


----------



## csm725

Jelly people will have more PPD than you!


----------



## mach1

Will be believed when seen.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14462713*
> Will be believed when seen.


And then what? I doubt you will ever abandon your [intel] lover!!!

Even though she is a gold digger!!


----------



## Scrappy

She ain't messing with no broke


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


She ain't messing with no broke


lulz.

And to help me replace my aging and inefficient GPU's, I have these getting appraised... ...I think?


----------



## mach1

lol... if BD is significantly better performing than sandy, I would consider it as my next upgrade...

Hell... I was *this* close to doing a g34 setup... then I got another 2600k









And you can keep calling intel expensive all you want. You can't beat a 2600k ppd/$. All you can see is the Loch Ness BD somewhere in the haze.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


And then what? I doubt you will ever abandon your [intel] lover!!!

Even though she is a gold digger!!









































Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


lol... if BD is significantly better performing than sandy, I would consider it as my next upgrade...

Hell... I was *this* close to doing a g34 setup... then I got another 2600k









And you can keep calling intel expensive all you want. You can't beat a 2600k ppd/$. All you can see is the Loch Ness BD somewhere in the haze.


Are there any new PPD per watt charts around? I'm almost a year behind and will be building the most energy efficient system I can this time. Just got over a 7k electric bill and won't fall in that hole again.









Any ETA on IVY? If it's a die shrink it should get even better ppd/watt as well as OC better.


----------



## zodac

For a dedi rig, i7 2600k in Linux is the best PPD/Watt by far right now.


----------



## Jeppzer

500k


----------



## juano

Good job! Keep your rig running like you have and you'll be at a million in no time.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


For a dedi rig, i7 2600k in Linux is the best PPD/Watt by far right now.


Straight Linux or VM? My build is gonna be HTPC/[email protected] Emphasis on PPD/watt.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


500k

























W0W those Big AVG sound like the way to go!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Good job! Keep your rig running like you have and you'll be at a million in no time.


Holy crow! I still remember running rigs with single digit PPD!!!!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14472884*
> lol... if BD is significantly better performing than sandy, I would consider it as my next upgrade...
> 
> Hell... I was *this* close to doing a g34 setup... then I got another 2600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can keep calling intel expensive all you want. You can't beat a 2600k ppd/$. All you can see is the Loch Ness BD somewhere in the haze.


Man... I have two G34 procs I need to get rid of...


----------



## mach1

Nah.. I'm gonna wait for BD.


----------



## csm725




----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14476235*
> Man... I have two G34 procs I need to get rid of...


How do they compare?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic;14476425*
> How do they compare?


Compare to what? I have never had a G34 board to run them LOL!! I just have two working G34 procs...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14476725*
> Compare to what? I have never had a G34 board to run them LOL!! I just have two working G34 procs...


Damn you never got a board for them? That's alot of cash, especially if they're not working.








g34 Mobo's are a mint as well.

Better get rid of these before BD.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic;14475972*
> Straight Linux or VM? My build is gonna be HTPC/[email protected] Emphasis on PPD/watt.


Native all the way. You'd still get a big increase in PPD using a VM though, if you needed Windows as the main OS; it's the Linux FahCore for -bigadv WUs which makes the difference, not the OS itself.


----------



## stren

In less than 2 weeks I'll be at 5 million and top 200! Bring it!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic;14475972*
> Straight Linux or VM? My build is gonna be HTPC/[email protected] Emphasis on PPD/watt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W0W those Big AVG sound like the way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crow! *I still remember running rigs with single digit PPD!!!!*


You're boss then dude! The lowest I pull is 2.5K PPD on my "old" athlon ii dual core. Good To have such a dinosaur (with respect) back in the fold.







I'm sure you'll be able to get up to speed pretty quickly.

Yep bigadv is the way to go and native linux gets slightly better PPD than in a VM so you'll want to shoot for native Linux, shouldn't be too difficult if you aren't really attached to windows and don't want to adapt to the new programs that will do what you need. Just ask around here for help finding the programs that will let you do what you need to so you can run native, unfortunately I know very little about Linux so I couldn't tell you even who to ask but I'm sure somebody will be able to help you out.


----------



## csm725

I know a lil bit. Scripting - go to sks, I can do some basic explanations. I recommend asking sks or blitz though.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Native all the way. You'd still get a big increase in PPD using a VM though, if you needed Windows as the main OS; it's the Linux FahCore for -bigadv WUs which makes the difference, not the OS itself.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


You're boss then dude! The lowest I pull is 2.5K PPD on my "old" athlon ii dual core. Good To have such a dinosaur (with respect) back in the fold.







I'm sure you'll be able to get up to speed pretty quickly.

Yep bigadv is the way to go and native linux gets slightly better PPD than in a VM so you'll want to shoot for native Linux, shouldn't be too difficult if you aren't really attached to windows and don't want to adapt to the new programs that will do what you need. Just ask around here for help finding the programs that will let you do what you need to so you can run native, unfortunately I know very little about Linux so I couldn't tell you even who to ask but I'm sure somebody will be able to help you out.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I know a lil bit. Scripting - go to sks, I can do some basic explanations. I recommend asking sks or blitz though.


Thx, I was thinling of looking into one of the HTPC linux distro's a few years ago (I think I remeber one called Myth that looked decent). So I'll have to hit Blitz when the time comes.

Error10 still around?


----------



## zodac

Active in the Linux section, but not so much here...


----------



## csm725

I think you might mean Mint as that distro...


----------



## Blitz6804

Hueristic: Fedora LXDE is really light, I am glad OOB suggested it. From what I'm reading, Mint and Fedora (both LXDE) are almost the same, but Mint is Ubuntu (and thus Debian) based, whereas Fedora derives from the RedHat kernel, I believe.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oi! *CSM725*

*sticking out tounge* how's that rowboat comming along?


----------



## Blitz6804

And you are only four days back from me. (>_<)

Even if I toss away my electric bill, you'd catch me within a week.


----------



## Jeppzer

Edit:
If I can keep this up I'll hit a million next week.
Maybe I can manage without a farm.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14486894*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> If I can *keep this up* I'll hit a million next week.
> Maybe I can manage without a farm.


Yep that's what I told ya. Key word though is "keep this up", if you can do that then maybe it might be even time to pick on somebody your own size. You know like somebody that isn't horribly bound by their electric bill or AMD GPUs, or I don't know actually has a rig right now? Let me know when you get on my threat radar with your hardware that has more than double the PPD potential of mine.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14489267*
> Yep that's what I told ya. Key word though is "keep this up", if you can do that then maybe it might be even time to pick on somebody your own size. You know like somebody that isn't horribly bound by their electric bill or AMD GPUs, *or I don't know actually has a rig right now?* Let me know when you get on my threat radar with your hardware that has more than double the PPD potential of mine.


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14489267*
> yep that's what i told ya. Key word though is "keep this up", if you can do that then maybe it might be even time to pick on somebody your own size. You know like somebody that isn't *horribly bound by their electric bill or amd gpus*, or i don't know actually has a rig right now? Let me know when you get on my threat radar with your hardware that has more than double the ppd potential of mine.












They BOINC real good if nothing else. (Too good... they're twice as loud crunching that they are folding.)


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14489296*


Hey I'm sticking up for you, telling him to pick on somebody his own size, or if he's not up to that then I'll give him a run for his money even with half his potential PPD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14489319*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They BOINC real good if nothing else. (Too good... *they're twice as loud crunching that they are folding.*)


That's because in folding they get half of what they should based on where they ought to be.

I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve! (from memory







)


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14489431*
> Hey I'm sticking up for you, telling him to pick on somebody his own size, or if he's not up to that then I'll give him a run for his money even with half his potential PPD.
> 
> That's because in folding they get half of what they should based on where they ought to be.
> 
> I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve! (from memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks








His PPD is something like 80K total, I get half of that. No way I could compete even with a rig.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


----------



## Jeppzer

Excuses


----------



## SgtHop

Need.

More.

POWER.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Excuses










I'm gonna reference this post when you give lame reasons about why you aren't folding like you ought to be.


----------



## Jeppzer

I still wonder who baggzy is. I'm having a under the cover competition with him that I am slowly loosing.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Man... I have two G34 procs I need to get rid of...










Send 'em my way and I'll give them a good home


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Damn you never got a board for them? That's alot of cash, especially if they're not working.








g34 Mobo's are a mint as well.

Better get rid of these before BD.


They work. I pulled them from a working server myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arvidab*


Send 'em my way and I'll give them a good home










Send me some $$...


----------



## arvidab

Ok, $$ and an extra $ for good measure.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14481323*
> Active in the Linux section, but not so much here...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14483421*
> I think you might mean Mint as that distro...


Hmmm possible, It was a Stripped for htpc distro, not sure of the kernel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14485630*
> Hueristic: Fedora LXDE is really light, I am glad OOB suggested it. From what I'm reading, Mint and Fedora (both LXDE) are almost the same, but Mint is Ubuntu (and thus Debian) based, whereas Fedora derives from the RedHat kernel, I believe.


Well I need miro and Mirc which I believe have linux build so it's doable I think. I wasn't aware linux had GPU [email protected] clients. My memory has been getting steadily worse!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14489431*
> ...I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve! (from memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14491169*
> I'm gonna reference this post when you give lame reasons about why you aren't folding like you ought to be.
























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14495929*
> They work. I pulled them from a working server myself.


Working as in "Crunching"







I hate to tech like that get old without use, I've had some serious gear over the years that went that road.


----------



## juano




----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Working as in "Crunching"







I hate to tech like that get old without use, I've had some serious gear over the years that went that road.










I know you want to buy them from me...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


I know you want to buy them from me...


I do but those are way out of my price range!!!


----------



## Philistine

Making my push for 1,000,000. I'm folding 24/7 till I reach it. You best get out of my way.










EOC: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558879


----------



## csm725

Why just till you reach it?


----------



## hirolla888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;14517251*
> Making my push for 1,000,000. I'm folding 24/7 till I reach it. You best get out of my way.


Looks like I'm ahead of you there, no. 842









Come at me bro


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14517274*
> Why just till you reach it?


Cost of electricity. It costs me 2.6 times as much to fold during the day as it does at night. For the same money to fold 6 hours during the day I can fold for 15 hours at night.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hirolla888;14517280*
> Looks like I'm ahead of you there, no. 842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come at me bro


I'll see you in a couple days.


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm also gunning for it! A few more days!


----------



## mach1

To all above me:

I'm comin' for you!









To all below me:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIrhVo1WA78[/ame]


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14518517*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all above me:
> 
> I'm comin' for you!


LOLZ.. Check it!


----------



## mach1

Your trend line is flat









...and my ppd varies directly with my need for a hardware fix...


----------



## zodac

That's not 768k PPD, that's 768k points.

Noob.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14518835*
> That's not 768k *PPTD*, that's 768k points.
> 
> Noob.


FIXED!

Points Per That Day


----------



## zodac

Ok... read my "fixed" post, and tell me if you see any problems.

Noob x2.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok... read my "fixed" post, and tell me if you see any problems.

Noob x2.










Your grammar sucks? Is that what you are pointing out?


----------



## csm725

No, his PPD sucks.


----------



## zodac

Better than yours. Still.


----------



## csm725

Wait a month.








And wait for those $800 I've got sitting aside.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Wait a month.








And wait for those $800 I've got sitting aside.


So then we will be waiting a lot longer than a month...


----------



## mach1

All those in favour of csm not talking any trash until his ppd is greater than 50k, say "aye"...


----------



## arvidab

I second that


----------



## csm725




----------



## hertz9753

I think Z just dropped a -bigadv wu.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=425986


----------



## zodac




----------



## juano

Was that what I felt? It was as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced...


----------



## csm725

Z with more PPD than me? Can't possibly be. Like I said I know I'm all talk and no game, but $50 from the 24/7 club and hopefully more in future events will help fund a bigadv rig.
Also, more z quotage:
"2:19 AM - zodac: Blocking you now; will unblock when I'm done and if I remember. Your pop ups are getting in the way."


----------



## Philistine

Top 100 24 hour average points!


----------



## csm725

I've been 60th there.


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm number 21.























Edit: One place from being on the team summary! ARGH!

And I still wonder who baggzy is. We have been passing each other for awhile now.
He had a 50k lead on me yesterday but I dropped a bigadv this morning and passed him again.


----------



## Blitz6804

Estimated date of 1-million... September 1.

To everyone of you I will pass between now and then (estimated rank at the changeover will be 842)... *SHAME ON YOU!*


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> Lol, "missy".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> *Lol*, "missy".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> *Lol*


I win folding.























This is what money is. This is money now.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14537075*
> To everyone of you I will pass between now and then (estimated rank at the changeover will be 842)... *SHAME ON YOU!*


Seriously. Anyone passed by Blitz should feel shamed.


----------



## csm725

Hey! Stop picking on me! I don't have a rig!


----------



## juano

LOLLOLOLOL you did get passed by Blitz ZOMG that's rich.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Hey! Stop picking on me! I don't have a rig!


----------



## juano

Lol, I expect him to say "I don't like juano. He isn't funny."


----------



## Philistine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Lol, I expect him to say "I don't like juano. He isn't funny."


I take that as read.


----------



## csm725

I don't like juano. He isn't funny.


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## XPD541

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Philistine*  







  
Looks like a lot of concentration to put into such a tiny thang. Perhaps you need to get SIdeWaYs to get a different anGlE and see things from a diffreeent perSpEcTiVe? And if you dont watch this full screen in Hi-Def, then you are indeed crazier than I am: 
  
 www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d_-HRAGRN8


----------



## juano

Repost!


----------



## Mr.Steve

SICK Drift montage bro!!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;14572192*
> SICK Drift montage bro!!


See! Steve got the DRIFT of what I was saying!!!









Now, who wants to be passed by me in the next 18 months? `

(Please see the tenfold thread).


----------



## csm725

XPD ohai
Best of luck with the solar project man.








I hope it goes through for you!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14606964*
> See! Steve got the DRIFT of what I was saying!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now, who wants to be passed by me in the next 18 months?* `
> 
> (Please see the tenfold thread).


I challenge you to that!


----------



## Mr.Steve

And Mr.Steve just keeps climbing...what with 70K PPD









Could have sworn I was ranked around 450 yesterday, now 420 (good #)


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


And Mr.Steve just keeps climbing...what with 70K PPD









Could have sworn I was ranked around 450 yesterday, now 420 (good #)










Good job dude. Keep it up!


----------



## Mebby

As a tribute to the most loved Syrillian, I aim to get back into the top 1000 and stay there!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby;14630366*
> As a tribute to the most loved Syrillian, I aim to get back into the top 1000 and stay there!


----------



## Blitz6804

juano would be so proud... I was being _*consistent*_ (for once







) prior to the FaT starting:










And just for the record, the following people are evil (for they will pass me while I am folding for Syrillians_Army:


----------



## juano

Ya done good kid. LOL at the evil people, maybe you can keep your folding up at full force for a day after the FaT to give em a why for before dropping back down to your consistent levels.

I'm kinda annoyed at one of the people I expected to be folding right now, I wasted like 90 minutes giving him advice that was literally chock full of gold, and he's still fiddling with his OC and posting stupid questions like "are these 3dmark scores low for my old jank 775 dual core, because they look low compared to people with the same card and clocks (but with SB)." Ugh.









I even had like 3 things that like instantly solved a problem of his, and I wanted to get him to say he'd fold before I wasted too much time on him, and he said he would so I gave him more than enough info to solve all his problems and help him OC his card but here we are and he's still just being a n00b.


----------



## Blitz6804

I won't be. The day after the FaT I'll be on the highway most of the day. I am uncertain if I'll be bringing my rig with me or not. If so, I will likely be doing my normal folding. If not, I will not be folding at all except for remote access, which I have been having problems with lately.

The bigger issue... what will happen with Ten[Fold]? I might not be able to get that running until the second day, and will likely be down a GPU anyway.


----------



## juano

I think the bigger issue isn't your problems but my problems. Secondary to my problems but still above your problems, is how you aren't commiserating enough with my problems.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


I challenge you to that!


Yeah? Whatever, Mr. Stingy Xeon dood...

As if I could ever be _*allowed*_ to pass YOU.


----------



## Mr.Steve

XPD, gaining on you


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


XPD, gaining on you










Because you're a vile, cruel subhuman!









You should be stagnant because you are folding for Syrillians_Army!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Because you're a vile, cruel subhuman!









You should be stagnant because you are folding for Syrillians_Army!










Who was that directed at and what did it mean?


----------



## N2Gaming

I'm coming for all the folders who are 50 places in front of me now. I'd like to be in the mid 700's by end of year as well as a 1 million point folder.

How can I be so certain I can pull this off you might want to ask!

Quite simple and elementary my peeps. I just purchased another 4x GTX 460's








Bringing my total GTX 460 [email protected] cards to a grand total of 14 + 1 GTS 450
Take that all you sucka's LOL


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;14693579*
> I'm coming for all the folders who are 50 places in front of me now. I'd like to be in the mid 700's by end of year as well as a 1 million point folder.
> 
> How can I be so certain I can pull this off you might want to ask!
> 
> Quite simple and elementary my peeps. I just purchased another 4x GTX 460's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing my total GTX 460 [email protected] cards to a grand total of 14 + 1 GTS 450
> Take that all you sucka's LOL


That will be some nice point's when you get it fired up.


----------



## JoeyTB

Just got my Gtx 285 up and folding again, after a long while. Kinda though I should return to folding after my dad got diagnosed with cancer (he's fine now), and being told I am at a high risk of having it too... Funsies. Anyway lets fold







(currently pumping out 8800ppd)


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14693673*
> That will be some nice point's when you get it fired up.


Yup yup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14693795*
> Just got my Gtx 285 up and folding again


You just reminded me I have one of those as well to fold on














FTW.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;14693579*
> I'm coming for all the folders who are 50 places in front of me now. I'd like to be in the mid 700's by end of year as well as a 1 million point folder.
> 
> How can I be so certain I can pull this off you might want to ask!
> 
> Quite simple and elementary my peeps. I just purchased another 4x GTX 460's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing my total GTX 460 [email protected] cards to a grand total of 14 + 1 GTS 450
> Take that all you sucka's LOL


If you started folding today with 14 cards oc'ed you could hit a million in 7 days or less.....


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;14693863*
> Yup yup.
> 
> You just reminded me I have one of those as well to fold on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW.


Looks like i've got to stop... gpu is hitting 100 degrees will have to clean the dust out in the morning :s


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;14693886*
> If you started folding today with 14 cards oc'ed you could hit a million in 7 days or less.....


Fat chance of that happening as I'm still in the middle of the biggest move of my life







Soon though my friend soon.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14693896*
> Looks like i've got to stop... gpu is hitting 100 degrees will have to clean the dust out in the morning :s


sounds like a good idea before you start artifacting and need to bake it in the oven trick it


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14693408*
> Who was that directed at and what did it mean?


Was directed at Steve... I should have quoted him.


----------



## zodac

14x GTX 460s? Damn... that'll be handy for winter.


----------



## Jeppzer

Mmm, quattuordec SLI. Just need a specialdesign mobo with enough pci slots.. and a catepillar looking sli bridge.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14696528*
> 14x GTX 460s? Damn... that'll be handy for winter.


Do they really put out that much heat? Would it be cheaper to fold for the cure or just run the heater?


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;14698193*
> Do they really put out that much heat? Would it be cheaper to fold for the cure or just run the heater?


Pretty sure it'll be cheaper to build your own nuclear power plant to power those things


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;14698193*
> Do they really put out that much heat? Would it be cheaper to fold for the cure or just run the heater?


I didn't have to run my heater all last winter when I had just 2 460's going 24/7 so yeah they do all right


----------



## JoeyTB

Just cleaned my 285, its now loading at 75 Celsius instead of 100... So back to folding I go! I swear and Im not joking the dust was black and greasy and there was enough to make a mini sculpture snowman out of it :/


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14705243*
> Just cleaned my 285, its now loading at 75 Celsius instead of 100... So back to folding I go! I swear and Im not joking the dust was black and greasy and there was enough to make a mini sculpture snowman out of it :/


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14707188*


BLAH! This is TRASH talking... cleaning up trash is ok.

VOMIT talking is over in the AMD section.


----------



## csm725

That's mythical creatures though


----------



## mach1

The evidence would suggest there's no evidence.


----------



## csm725




----------



## mach1




----------



## csm725




----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## Lutro0

D:


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## csm725




----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## mach1

lol the pope smiley...


----------



## Jeppzer

Wonder in what rule obeying discussion the pope smiley will be the smiley to use..


----------



## juano

Certainly none in sweden you great bunch of heathens! Now gidoudahe PRIVATE CLUB!


----------



## Jeppzer

Privateers?


----------



## Mr.Steve

juano, i'm gunning for you!!


----------



## juano

Come at me bro! You see my numbers for yesterday?







Those 600 point SMP are freakin' serious.

EDIT: Just looked you up because you weren't on my threat list, and 38K ain't gonna cut it buddy. You'll need atleast 42K to match me let alone catch me.


----------



## Mr.Steve

give to me j00r EOC link


----------



## juano

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=552388

EDIT: And quiet falls over the trash talk thread as everyone is in awe of my 58.9K points yesterday.


----------



## Mr.Steve

*yawns* not really, i usually get an average of about 30-40K a day, but every couple of days it spikes to 90-100K points


----------



## zodac

I'll probably hit 5 mil at the 3am update tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mr.Steve

i would congratulate, but you had to rub it in with that gif....

so...


----------



## Jeppzer

Hitting 2 million this weekend! Anyone wanna race?


----------



## juano

Bring it. If you can.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Sure!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14807577*
> Hitting 2 million this weekend! Anyone wanna race?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Bring it. If you can.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


Sure!


You both, have already passed this.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14813520*
> You both, have already passed this.


Captain Obvious STRIKES again!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;14819882*
> Captain Obvious STRIKES again!












Anyhow, You, me and JedixJarf.
Anyone else want to race to 10 million?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14828010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, You, me and JedixJarf.
> Anyone else want to race to 10 million?


You better start now cause as soon as BD I'll be batting down the hatches!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic;14828380*
> You better start now cause as soon as BD I'll be batting down the hatches!


I think the teams behind Duke Nukem Forever has taken over the BD development. See you in thirteen years.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14828413*
> I think the teams behind Duke Nukem Forever has taken over the BD development. See you in thirteen years.


----------



## Blitz6804

I estimate I will be passing Pjlietz (and taking a rank near 700) by the end of Project Ten[Fold]

Imma gonna get you all!


----------



## csm725

GG blitzaroooooooooooo.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*











Anyhow, You, me and JedixJarf. 
Anyone else want to race to 10 million?










I will race you to ten million... ready... set... go!!!
.
.
.
.
.
Whoa CRAP did you see that?
.
.
.
.
.
I BEAT YA FOOL!


----------



## Mr.Steve

Jeppzer, why you no on my threat list no more?

Thought we had a thing going...


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


Jeppzer, why you no on my threat list no more?

Thought we had a thing going...










Crunching a bigadv right nao, it really ruins the avg when you only drop gpu'wu's for several days.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14842777*
> I will race you to ten million... ready... set... go!!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Whoa CRAP did you see that?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I BEAT YA FOOL!


Deeebs, I will race you to 90 million.


----------



## mach1

Do it! Do it!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie;14854366*
> Deeebs, I will race you to 90 million.


LMAO! Look at the headstart that you have! My projection is that i will pass you but not until after 100mil and the first of the year. LOL


----------



## mach1

So race to 100 mil, then... or someplace close to where you will pass him... that way it can be interesting.


----------



## Hueristic

Soon you shall all quiver in fear!

http://www.overclock.net/tankguys-pre-sales/1111697-amd-bulldozer-pre-order-info.html


----------



## Blitz6804

Hey W4LNUT5!

I am going to pass you before I wake up!

Hey Lord Xeb... you're next!*









*Just 6 hours after that.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Blitz, catch me if you can!


----------



## Jeppzer

Mr.Steve !


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;14862147*
> Blitz, catch me if you can!


I couldn't. If you didn't drop that 57k WU a few hours ago, I would have had you.


----------



## Philistine

Broke into the top 100 folders again with a new record this time.


----------



## Mr.Steve

how would i check the top 100 folders? I've never thought about doing that before...


----------



## zodac

PPD-wise?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=37726


----------



## Mr.Steve

whoa cool! i'm 25th on THAT list!


----------



## juano

He'll fall don't worry. He's not nearly as scary as his hardware would make you think.


----------



## Blitz6804

Wait... What?










DOES NOT COMPUTE!


----------



## juano

Yea that's what I thought when I got there as well. Turns out that I gave this team too much credit based on the folding monsters amongst us and that it wasn't so hard to get into the top 100 after all. What's really scary is if I ever start getting bigadvs I'll be close to top 20.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;14897583*
> whoa cool! i'm 25th on THAT list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: NOO Jeppzer you are in front of me! >.<


Finally, things are back to normal.


----------



## Blitz6804

I just played around with the predictor some. It claims I will have 1.25m at the end of Project Ten[Fold], and that will put me just around Rank 700 before I would go back to my usual folding patterns. Well, since I am going to be so close anyway...

*I am going to fold 24/7 until I hit the 600s.*










And then cry in the corner once National Grid catches up to me.


----------



## zodac

Aim for the 500s, or you may as well quit now.


----------



## Jeppzer

208.


----------



## Blitz6804

zodac: Cannot afford to. As it is, I am already dreading my electric bill.


----------



## omega17

You're dreading your bill, yet you went for 6970's over 6950's for minimal performance increase?

facepalm.jaypeg!










sell a kidney and stop making excuses


----------



## zodac

Or go donate some plasma.


----------



## JedixJarf

Or move to idaho


----------



## omega17

I'd choose someone cutting a vital organ out of me over someone sticking a needle in me any day


----------



## zodac

Location: Devon, UK

Of course you would.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14914256*
> Location: Devon, UK
> 
> Of course you would.


The POd returns!!!


----------



## zodac

Haven't you read Guru's sig? I'm not a pod.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14914290*
> Haven't you read Guru's sig? I'm not a pod.


You know we don't believe nuttin Guru says!


----------



## zodac




----------



## Mebby

I've only just noticed my GPU client hung after sending its last work unit. ;( Missed out on a good day of folding.

Any one know how long the average deadline is on the SMP client? My quad is due on Wednesday, I can't fold 24/7 so just wondering how feasible it will be to hit the deadlines. The GPU clients are quite small so not had any issues there.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby;14914553*
> I've only just noticed my GPU client hung after sending its last work unit. ;( Missed out on a good day of folding.
> 
> Any one know how long the average deadline is on the SMP client? My quad is due on Wednesday, I can't fold 24/7 so just wondering how feasible it will be to hit the deadlines. The GPU clients are quite small so not had any issues there.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14897540*
> PPD-wise?
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=37726


I'm 24th!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14916130*
> I'm 24th!


No, I am 24th !


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


No, I am 24th !


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14920151*


That update had flawless timing.


----------



## hertz9753

I hit 50 million points.


----------



## Mr.Steve

XPD, you're next in line









then i'll go after zodac, then hertz


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


I hit 50 million points.


















Glad you switched to ocn man


----------



## Mr.Steve

I'll get you one day too robbo2!!

oh btw, all of the cafe comps are able to do 4.1GHz @ 1.45vcore with good HS's

I have a bunch of CM Hyper 212+ 's that are coming within a week or 2, and some upgraded fans for the cases, less noise, more airflow!


----------



## robbo2

Nice! They clock much better with better cooling.

You will never catch me. I'm beating you with only 1 cpu going


----------



## Mr.Steve

Oh, I will get you!

My comp business is taking off, so that just means moar folding money


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14930752*
> I hit 50 million points.



















































































Great Job Man!


----------



## Mebby

Just days away from my 1,000th work unit.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14930752*
> I hit 50 million points.


50 million? With an 8 million point badge?


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14937635*
> 50 million? With an 8 million point badge?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen;14937712*
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753


oh blah... way to make me do math!


----------



## dhenzjhen

:d:d
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeeebs;14937739*
> oh blah... Way to make me do math!


----------



## zodac

Hax! *HAX!*


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


I hit 50 million points.










Thank you for the kind comments and the "Trash Talking" about my post.







Mr Steve, you actually have to fold more points than the person you are trying to pass.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14940153*
> Thank you for the kind comments and the "Trash Talking" about my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Steve, you actually have to fold more points than the person you are trying to pass.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quiet! The both of you!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


Quiet! The both of you!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


Quiet! The both of you!










Jack Daniels.









My radar picked up a UFO.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=568140


----------



## hertz9753

Double post.









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...username=sbinh


----------



## Mr.Steve

that can't be right......


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


that can't be right......


It is.


----------



## Mr.Steve

F.IT! Dack Janiels! x 2


----------



## zodac

Consecutive days at 10mil+!


----------



## Mr.Steve

Z, gunning for you iz I!


----------



## zodac

You're not even on my threats list. Hell, even _juano's_ on my threat list.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You're not even on my threats list. Hell, even _juano's_ on my threat list.










Hahaha lol.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14942289*
> Double post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=sbinh


W0W, Killer!


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14942707*
> It is.


Damn it.. he's on _my_ threat list...

btw.. how do you say it... sbinh... spinach? That's what it sounds like in my head, anyways


----------



## zodac

To me, it was easier to call him sinbh. Comes out as "sinbah".


----------



## Jeppzer

Shbin. Almost sounds like spin.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You're not even on my threats list. Hell, even _juano's_ on my threat list.










LOL @ steve, yea even ju WAIT!









Should be looking at about 70K PPD now.


----------



## baggzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14536315*
> I'm number 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: One place from being on the team summary! ARGH!
> 
> And I still wonder who baggzy is. We have been passing each other for awhile now. He had a 50k lead on me yesterday but I dropped a bigadv this morning and passed him again.


Hello! Sorry for the stealth fly-by. Haven't had the opportunity to read the forums 'til now. So, greetings! Background: I had some old motherboards lying around so thought I'd make use of them... then got the bug & bought a few more on ebay... then discovered GPU folding, so had to do some of that... and here we are - 6 motherboards and 15 GPU's later. Oops.







160k PPD on a good day. One rig currently down, so 148k PPD right now. Taking the opportunity to upgrade and add two more GPU's... Damn this habit!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baggzy;14955154*
> Hello! Sorry for the stealth fly-by. Haven't had the opportunity to read the forums 'til now. So, greetings! Background: I had some old motherboards lying around so thought I'd make use of them... then got the bug & bought a few more on ebay... then discovered GPU folding, so had to do some of that... and here we are - 6 motherboards and 15 GPU's later. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 160k PPD on a good day. One rig currently down, so 148k PPD right now. Taking the opportunity to upgrade and add two more GPU's... Damn this habit!


Curse you and all others who try and pass me!

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14955212*
> Curse you and all others who try and pass me!
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


sorry i'll send the xeons back then


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14955230*
> sorry i'll send the xeons back then


Nice joke Crispy, but we all know Aussies can't pass people.









Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14955244*
> Nice joke Crispy, but we all know Aussies can't pass people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


and we know england cant play cricket


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14955247*
> and we know england cant play cricket


Yeah, it was awful losing the Ashes at home this yea... wait. No, my bad.

Australia lost and England are number one. I was thinking of the past there for a while.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

test cricket is dying i dont see why u cant see this, ohhh yea cause england still try in it








btw z hurry up n get me on BoP's 2600k slot so the team dont suffer anymore!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14955267*
> test cricket is dying i dont see why u cant see this, ohhh yea cause england still try in it


Last I checked we were T20 world champions and had beaten both ODI world cup finalists in a series this summer.









Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

"we"? sounds like u consider urself apart of the team, i feel so sorry for u now


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14955348*
> "we"? sounds like u consider urself apart of the team, i feel so sorry for u now


Yes, ignore the fact the English team is better than the Australian one, and focus on my attempts to post faster on a tiny smartphone.

I should have expected that from an Aussie.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baggzy;14955154*
> Hello! Sorry for the stealth fly-by. Haven't had the opportunity to read the forums 'til now. So, greetings! Background: I had some old motherboards lying around so thought I'd make use of them... then got the bug & bought a few more on ebay... then discovered GPU folding, so had to do some of that... and here we are - 6 motherboards and 15 GPU's later. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 160k PPD on a good day. One rig currently down, so 148k PPD right now. Taking the opportunity to upgrade and add two more GPU's... Damn this habit!


Hi! Don't be sorry, the way you are folding you should be wearing a crown and be damn proud!
6 systems! No wonder I can't keep up with you anymore.







I admire you! Can't wait 'til I get my next system up and running and maybe be able to compete with you again!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

dont u worry just wait till aus finds its balance again


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14955398*
> dont u worry just wait till aus finds its balance again


I would, but I don't think I'll live to be 125.









(I'm implying it'll take 105 years for your team to find its balance. Gotta spell everything out for you upside down people.)

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14955428*
> I would, but I don't think I'll live to be 125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm implying it'll take 105 years for your team to find its balance. Gotta spell everything out for you upside down people.)
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.










i aint upside down look at a damn globe!


----------



## csm725




----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14955451*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i aint upside down look at a damn globe!


Upside down relative to me.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## Jeppzer

Hǝllo ∀nssıǝ¡


----------



## IXcrispyXI

butt out of this csm n jezzper!


----------



## zodac

They know I'm right.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## csm725

I thought I was stupid (see Scrappy's sig).
BTW I've been asserting that he's upside-down for ages.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

pshhh an irish person is never right since the county is backwards n all


----------



## Jeppzer

This thread is making me laugh so hard.









┴ɥıs ʇɥɹǝɐp ıs ɯɐʞıuƃ ɯǝ lɐnƃɥ so ɥɐɹp˙


----------



## csm725

Make me a desk you fool.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14955522*
> pshhh an irish person is never right since the county is backwards n all


True, but I'm half English too.

And let's not be too quick to insult the Irish, Mr. My country was formed by Irish convicts.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14955542*
> Make me a desk you fool.


So you are aiming for quality now?


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14955563*
> So you are aiming for quality now?


No, I blew all my money on folding parts, I only have $50 left over.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14955547*
> True, but I'm half English too.
> 
> And let's not be too quick to insult the Irish, Mr. My country was formed by Irish convicts.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


its a shame im part native american then with very little irish in me so


----------



## Jeppzer

Think she's just happy there's no family ties.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14955542*
> Make me a desk you fool.


fine here buy mines


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## zodac

I was talking about Australians in generaj, just as you were talking about the Irish in general.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14955591*
> Think she's just happy there's no family ties.


Indeed.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeppzer;14955591*
> think she's just happy there's no family ties.


i thought we where on the same side!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14955602*
> I was talking about Australians in generaj, just as you were talking about the Irish in general.
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


ok z go have ur crumpets n guinness i think ur abit over due


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14955603*
> i thought we where on the same side!!!!!!!!!!!


You're all the way around the world. There's no-one here on your side.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## Jeppzer

Laundry != Still in Beta.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14955610*
> ok z go have ur crumpets n guinness i think ur abit over due


Had crumpets for breakfast, and I don't drink, as you know.









Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14955636*
> Had crumpets for breakfast, and I don't drink, as you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


LOL well its bout time u get abit more "irish" then







hehe


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14955598*
> fine here buy mines
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I said make me a desk, not a creamsicle and a crappy monitor


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14955646*
> I said make me a desk, not a creamsicle and a crappy monitor










take that back i love my asus monitor


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14955678*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take that back i love my asus monitor


*cough* U2311H *cough*


----------



## Jeppzer

Have you modded that Dell logo too?


----------



## csm725

What?


----------



## Jeppzer

z modded it's dell case logo with proudness. Just wondering if you did the same to that monitor.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14955757*
> z modded it's dell case logo with proudness. Just wondering if you did the same to that monitor.


I did try coloring the logo in Blue but it got on the frame and now I ave a blue smudge on the bezel and the same logo since the perma doesn't stick to the logo.


----------



## Jeppzer

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14949895*
> Shbin. Almost sounds like spin.


That is what I'd say... "Shh-bin." It is sorta like a syllable and a half (not unlike the French "Pierre"). Picture saying "Shhh..." (like in a library) and then following it up with what you toss your garbage into. I hope that's not wrong.









(Whereas I can care less... it is zo-dac, regardless of what it says.







)


----------



## omega17

Oooh, orangey! That monitor does suck though. I have it in a box, in the roof, locked away, while my shiny U2410 laughs at it daily









Also, zo-dac. Always









And! I'm sure if you put an Irish twist on it, his name becomes "spiv", which isn't flattering anyone


----------



## zodac

I put Irish twists on many things.


----------



## csm725

Yeah U2311H > Australia.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14959881*
> I put Irish twists on many things.










You _are_ an Irish twist


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My 2K Barco projector >>>> everything else.


----------



## Citra

Me>>>You


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Yeah U2311H > Australia.


16:9 is for kiddies.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;14960799*
> 16:9 is for kiddies.


Not if 16:10 costs double.


----------



## Mr.Steve

I'm really climbing now!

watch out all you 200's coming after each and every one of you!


----------



## juano

Hey you really are steve!









GJ man!







is 70-75K PPD gonna be enough to keep ahead of you?


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14965034*
> Hey you really are steve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GJ man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is 70-75K PPD gonna be enough to keep ahead of you?


I get in between 73K PPD with all 3 24/7 bigadv folders going, and around 100K PPD with the cafe comps on

lately they haven't been on much, so i think you and i are fairly evenly matched right now...unless my thuban picks up another big bigadv, and thats 53K PPD right thurr!


----------



## juano

jeez. I don't know how this math makes sense but I get like 60K PPD out of my sig rig. Well _will be getting_, still on my first VM bigadv WU.


----------



## Mr.Steve

no that sounds about right, what are your OC's @?


----------



## juano

4.7 on the CPU and 845Mhz on the GPU. The GPU is relatively low because im on the adv GPU WUs and they are really hot and sensitive to OCs.


----------



## zodac

First time we've passed 65mil for a week since the CC.


----------



## mach1

We're doing good right now! The top 7 producers are all over 200k ppd.


----------



## zodac

We're doing _well_.









The top _8_ producers.









Your maths and English clearly need work.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14977693*
> We're doing _well_.


Nice Ninja edit.

Also you can't possibly be talking about the Irish cricket team can you?


----------



## zodac

I support the _English_ cricket team.

I know your computer is stuck on a boat, so you can't check the internet that much, but you should be abel to tell the difference between the countries.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14977738*
> I support the _English_ cricket team.
> 
> I know your computer is stuck on a boat, so you can't check the internet that much, but you should be *abel* to tell the difference between the countries.


able









Do they teach English in Ireland?


----------



## omega17

You could have been talking about the Irish rugby team; silly Aussies


----------



## curve_in

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14965132*
> ......still on my first VM bigadv WU.


Get ready! I think a ole', maybe degraded, i5 is going to be challenging a brand new i7 in a two up battle.


----------



## Hueristic

Get into This thread and Support Our top 20 Producer!

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/1118811-benchmark-editor-bulldozer-benchoff-win-bulldozer-9.html#post14978131


----------



## Blitz6804

Okay... someone has to figure this out for me. I worked down to 699th place during Project Ten[Fold]. At that time, I cut my folding back to its standard levels. This morning, I moved into 697th. EoC currently has me at 695th...

How much do people have to be slacking to be passed by me in my standard folding pattern?!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14979176*
> Okay... someone has to figure this out for me. I worked down to 699th place during Project Ten[Fold]. At that time, I cut my folding back to its standard levels. This morning, I moved into 697th. EoC currently has me at 695th...
> 
> How much do people have to be slacking to be passed by me in my standard folding pattern?!


Other people were folding harder too during Ten[Fold]. Now they've slacked off.

It's simple when you think about it


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14979176*
> Okay... someone has to figure this out for me. I worked down to 699th place during Project Ten[Fold]. At that time, I cut my folding back to its standard levels. This morning, I moved into 697th. EoC currently has me at 695th...
> 
> How much do people have to be slacking to be passed by me in my standard folding pattern?!


Well I keep falling as I'm only folding in the Foldathons till BD, I'm sure there's others like me that had to stop for whatever reason so yes if they produce ZERO and you produce 1 then you gain.









Also my damn GPU decided to squeel like a banshee so I'm only putting up with that for foldathons.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curve_in*


Get ready! I think a ole', maybe degraded, i5 is going to be challenging a brand new i7 in a two up battle.


Who's scruffy lookin'? That i5 I sent you wasn't degraded, it was severely under utilized is what it was, never even took it above 4Ghz.









Yea blitz you'd be surprised how relatively tiny the production or consistency of some of those on OCN is, I was really surprised when I broke the top 100 24 avg with just a stock 2500k and 570, so about 27K PPD. If you're consistent with 6 or 7K PPD then that should be good to keep moving up into the 400s, maybe even higher.


----------



## Blitz6804

That is flat-out sad. I'm ashamed of the lot of you!


----------



## Mr.Steve

Hey i'm trying harder and harder all the time lately!









3 dedicated bigadv folders netting me 75K PPD

so there


----------



## Jeppzer

How am I gonna race you when you keep getting more and more rigs?!


----------



## Mr.Steve

iunno bro, you gotta figure that one out


----------



## IXcrispyXI

jeppzer u can haz this to borrow







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005424


----------



## Jeppzer

Just you wait! I'll pass you before the ten million mark!


----------



## Mr.Steve

I'm >200K away from 4 mill man, better catch up


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*











How am I gonna race you when you keep getting more and more rigs?!










That is a simple answer... buy more than he does.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


I'm >200K away from 4 mill man, better catch up




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


That is a simple answer... buy more than he does.


Next pay-check lands on friday...


----------



## Mr.Steve

My next folding related investment is my Evaporative Water Cooler









then a 2600K rig


----------



## juano

I believe those are called bongs. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Jeppzer

a second 2600k should arrive soon.. Was planning to wait with a third one in favour of the next generation intels.. Buuuuut...


----------



## juano

Are you actually gonna fold 24/7 on this one jeppzer or will I still be keeping up with you with a third of your HW? And wait and see what SB-E, BD or even IB offer for the third rig.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I believe those are called bongs. I'm not sure though.


You are correct, Water Cooling Bong


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


a second 2600k should arrive soon.. Was planning to wait with a third one in favour of the next generation intels.. Buuuuut...










So who's Idea was this race anyway?


----------



## Mr.Steve

i think it was jeppzer 's idea lol


----------



## juano

Can I play too? I'll race you suckas to 10 millie. I've got a little bit of a head start (not much), but I don't have any 2600ks in the mail, I just have to make due on consistency.


----------



## Mr.Steve

You're on!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Are you actually gonna *fold 24/7* on this one jeppzer or will I still be keeping up with you with a third of your HW? And wait and see what SB-E, BD or even IB offer for the third rig.


I am already doing this.


----------



## Jeppzer

We need a thread and a spreadsheet... I've been thinking about doing one but so far it has been down prioritized.


----------



## Blitz6804

You only have 47k PPD though.


----------



## juano

It's not his 24 hour avg that's the problem it's that it looks like most of the time half his clients (including his TC CPU







) are turned off. Look at his graph, you can see lots of times that he "tries" and his PPD goes up by like 50% and then all the other times it's at like 45-50K PPD.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Are you actually gonna fold 24/7 on this one jeppzer or will I still be keeping up with you with a third of your HW? And wait and see what SB-E, BD or even IB offer for the third rig.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999573


----------



## Jeppzer

Stop looking at the folding postbit! I keep telling you it's wrong! EOC shows my average is 59k.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


It's not his 24 hour avg that's the problem it's that it looks like most of the time half his clients (including his TC CPU







) are turned off. Look at his graph, you can see lots of times that he "tries" and his PPD goes up by like 50% and then all the other times it's at like 45-50K PPD.


My tc cpu is folding 24/7, same with my TC fermi. It's my other three fermis and two cpu's that are not turned on 24/7.


----------



## JedixJarf

I shall beat you jep

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mr.Steve

Not to be a PITA or anything, but any idea's what my ppd will be (currently 85.2K) after this new bigadv rig registers?

Mr.Steve be folding


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen;14983595*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999573


Jeeze, while all you guys are squabbling about little bits of ppd from old tech, dhenzjhen here posted up some interesting information! I can't believe I'm the only one who caught it so far...


----------



## zodac

I saw 1.2Ghz then left it.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14987823*
> Jeeze, while all you guys are squabbling about little bits of ppd from old tech, dhenzjhen here posted up some interesting information! I can't believe I'm the only one who caught it so far...


I'm running a 2011 socket 2.7 8 core 16 threaded machine, but it's PXE boot only right now in to our diags. When they stop using it I will load windows on it and snag a cpu-z cap.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14988475*
> I'm running a 2011 socket 2.7 8 core 16 threaded machine, but it's PXE boot only right now in to our diags. When they stop using it I will load windows on it and snag a cpu-z cap.


----------



## mach1

Silly z.. it was at 100x12...

The interesting part was the core/thread count... aaaand the fact that it was validated by an actual folding member of OCN in the last week, and not someone from China...


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Silly z.. it was at 100x12...

The interesting part was the core/thread count... aaaand the fact that it was validated by an actual folding member of OCN in the last week, and not someone from China...










i could have validated that for you


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


I'm running a 2011 socket 2.7 8 core 16 threaded machine, but it's PXE boot only right now in to our diags. When they stop using it I will load windows on it and snag a cpu-z cap.


Screw the cap, lets see some folding benches!


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14990759*
> i could have validated that for you


... but you don't have it in your hands... dhenzjhen wins.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


... but you don't have it in your hands... dhenzjhen wins.


 The 2.7 is in use but hows this for in "my" hand(s)?

Socket 2011 2.2Ghz 8 core with HT:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


The 2.7 is in use but hows this for in "my" hand(s)?

Socket 2011 2.2Ghz 8 core with HT:















































:appl aud:


----------



## mach1

Lovin' it


----------



## JedixJarf

You lucky jerk.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


You lucky jerk.


Who? Do what? I dont want to jerk Lucky...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Who? Do what? I dont want to jerk Lucky...


YEAH!!! You so lucky, It's not like you spent years in collige or nuttin to get a good job ta play wit kewl stuff!!!


----------



## JedixJarf

lol. where do you actually work deebs


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


YEAH!!! You so lucky, It's not like you spent years in collige or nuttin to get a good job ta play wit kewl stuff!!!































I thought I did... EH! HOORAY FOR BOOBIES!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


lol. where do you actually work deebs


HP


----------



## alchemik

I just read the 4 posts before this one, but do you actually have a 8 core 2011 socket chip or are you just fing with us? if so.. where do you live...


----------



## Mr.Steve

Hueristic man, update your sig, it's not August any more


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;14991438*
> Hueristic man, update your sig, it's not August any more


----------



## juano

You shoulda made it link to this months but made it say November. That way you're ahead of the curve.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I want that 8 core


----------



## Mr.Steve

I want moar PPD!

The more my 24hr average grows (currently 81,462) the more i want moar folding hardware!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


I want moar PPD!

The more my 24hr average grows (currently 81,462) the more i want moar folding hardware!


You'li always want more... maybe you can slow down when you're #1 in the world, but only then.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Even if I became that, i prob wouldn't slow down....you know, separate properties, Fortune 500 company, Folding rig in each room of said properties, 1 milly PPD


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


The 2.7 is in use but hows this for in "my" hand(s)?

Socket 2011 2.2Ghz 8 core with HT:












Not doing much folding there, is it?

BOOurns...


----------



## Mr.Steve

^this


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Not doing much folding there, is it?

BOOurns...











No unit to put it in. I build different configs for diags developement. This one has no home in a config yet.


----------



## mach1

... but did you get the Simpsons reference?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


... but did you get the Simpsons reference?











I'm too old for cartoons...


----------



## mach1

Shenanigans.. nobody's too old for a cartoon like The Simpsons.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Blitz6804

Pod just broke 200.


----------



## zodac

Broke it about 12 hours ago. Thanks for playing.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

watch out guys! im starting to get some decent oc's happenin!


----------



## zodac

Pttf... _Windows_. Never gonna get anything done there.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

well i had to do another re-install today cause when i removed linux mint i must of done something wrong cause i re booted and it kept saying something about "grub" and wouldnt let me into windows


----------



## Mebby

Just about to finish my 1'000th work unit. Pretty big for me. Even if I'm not rolling in the points. =D


----------



## IXcrispyXI

cause its hard to please z i went n installed a vm ubuntu -.- (happy now)


----------



## Philistine

I need to trash talk someone. Its been a while.

*Captain_cannonfodder!*

I'm gunning for you!









...in 3 months...









...sigh


----------



## Mr.Steve

Hey z! With 96K PPD I'm creeping up fast, already @ rank 250, and should drop 3 bigadv WU's during the FaT









Don't Click This!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;15047300*
> Don't Click This!


I couldn't help it, I clicked it


----------



## zodac

Fool.


----------



## HobieCat

you're actually starting to catch me Z, I think I'll have to do something about that.


----------



## zodac

Cry?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Cry?


Turn on more rigs and watch you cry


----------



## zodac

Win-win for me mate.


----------



## HobieCat

Ya, my PPD is pathetic right now, I need to get the rest of my computers up and running soon. I'm hoping to be at 100% (60K PPD) well before the FFW comes around.


----------



## zodac

I think we had our best 3-hour update today, surpassing the 2,456,141 we got back in May. 2,715,064 points.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

cause of me the 560 is jumping out the ppd again


----------



## juano

I saw that too zodac, it was the same update my bigadv dropped... You're welcome.


----------



## Blitz6804

I thought of an awesome idea... we should have a "I was passed by Blitz" badge. Anyone who has a rank higher than mine has to bear the shame of having been passed by me.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;15078507*
> I thought of an awesome idea... we should have a "I was passed by Blitz" badge. Anyone who has a rank higher than mine has to bear the shame of having been passed by me.


If someone has a higher rank than you, it means you didn't pass them.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;15078507*
> I thought of an awesome idea... we should have a "I was passed by Blitz" badge. Anyone who has a rank higher than mine has to bear the shame of having been passed by me.


well i deserve a I passed blitz badge next eoc update








(unless u get some more wu's done)


----------



## Mr.Steve

I obtained this badge ages ago


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;15078649*
> If someone has a higher rank than you, it means you didn't pass them.


"Higher" meaning their rank number is higher than mine.









If I meant "better" rank, I would have said so!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;15078678*
> well i deserve a I passed blitz badge next eoc update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unless u get some more wu's done)


No you don't, there is no challenge to it. The "I passed zodac" thread is to give people incentive to fold... a perk.

This badge shames people into folding!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;15079040*
> "Higher" meaning their rank number is higher than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I meant "better" rank, I would have said so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please define the difference between "higher rank" and "better rank."


----------



## IXcrispyXI

ill take that badge now blitz


----------



## Blitz6804

Again, you're backwards.







Until just now, you would have had the badge. See, it's a shame prize to cause people to "fold moar" to get away from me.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;15079546*
> 
> Please define the difference between "higher rank" and "better rank."


Don't encourage him to define things. Better in this context would be more favorable, higher is numerically larger.


----------



## XPD541

At the risk of sounding redundant for ALL of you, since I have said this before: Passing blitz is like passing Zodac; You think it will be fun and dandy and stuff, until it passes and you realize that you still have a few hundred folders ahead of you to pass. Some of whom you never stand a chance of passing at all.









Kinda like LiLChris.....

Where _*IS*_ LiLChris? I miss his cookie-hunting weirdness.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

he's stuck on a island in the middle of the pacific


----------



## Blitz6804

Like I said, passing zodac is a challenge... zodac fights back.









Me, everyone should pass. It doesn't take much to do so.

And thanks for the save, juano.


----------



## Mr.Steve

pfft, zodac....give me 3 weeks


----------



## juano

I think I'm gonna pass z before then. 5 million tomorrow.


----------



## hertz9753

"I was passed by Blitz" badge. I like it.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


At the risk of sounding redundant for ALL of you, since I have said this before: Passing blitz is like passing Zodac; You think it will be fun and dandy and stuff, until it passes and you realize that you still have a few hundred folders ahead of you to pass. Some of whom you never stand a chance of passing at all.









Kinda like LiLChris.....

Where _*IS*_ LiLChris? I miss his cookie-hunting weirdness.










Funny you should say that....V


----------



## juano

Hey Kevdog are those adv GPU WUs an improvement for you? I've heard just as many say there are a PPD decrease as those who say otherwise, and on my 900Mhz 460 I get 12.2K PPD with the regular WUs so you might want to make sure they are worth the extra heat they bring.


----------



## Kevdog

I get 200 more PPD on the 460s and I run them at 850ish but it lets me get 2k more on the CPU and that's well worth it!!
As you can see the live stats are my folding rig that just sits in the garage burning up electricity!


----------



## Mr.Steve

Speaking of burning up electricity...

lol


----------



## mach1

Damn it Mr. Steve! I was Rick-rolled.

I like this one better








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1YABGdai5k[/ame]


----------



## zodac

CPU Folding down for a few days; too hot here right now.









Hopefully it'll cool down soon and I'll be back up terrorising the lower 100-ranked Folders.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


CPU Folding down for a few days; too hot here right now.









Hopefully it'll cool down soon and I'll be back up terrorising the lower 100-ranked Folders.










And here I am just happy to be within striking distance of 1 million. :sadsmile:


----------



## Mr.Steve

You will get there


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


CPU Folding down for a few days; too hot here right now.









Hopefully it'll cool down soon and I'll be back up terrorising the lower 100-ranked Folders.










Duh dum.... duh dum.

you know that you'll likely produce less heat by pausing the GPU folding and continue the CPU folding. Course you could have meant that temps on the CPU were the problem rather than the folding heating up the room.

Either way, it won't be long now zodac.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Hey Z, should I pull the double reverse on everyone that I did about a year ago? You know what I'm talking about, not as serious as it was but still viable.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Duh dum.... duh dum.

you know that you'll likely produce less heat by pausing the GPU folding and continue the CPU folding. Course you could have meant that temps on the CPU were the problem rather than the folding heating up the room.

Either way, it won't be long now zodac.


Temps on the CPU; heat doesn't bother me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Hey Z, should I pull the double reverse on everyone that I did about a year ago? You know what I'm talking about, not as serious as it was but still viable.


Nahh... not yet anyway.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nahh... not yet anyway.










You just let me know, I'm always game for a good time. It's just not as good as it used to be.


----------



## juano

That sounds dirty. Like super dirty.









zodac you gonna let him talk about him pulling the double reverse on you like that?


----------



## Philistine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Temps on the CPU; heat doesn't bother me.










/me makes note

Pods aren't affected by heat.


----------



## zodac

Forgot to turn by GPU client back on before I went to sleep.









Bad start to the week already...


----------



## omega17

_*claps slowly*_

Not surprised


----------



## Philistine

Excuse me. Pardon me. Coming through. Opps... Sorry, I didn't mean to step on your toes zodac.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Yup, beat my AMD 965 why don't you!!


----------



## zodac

You mean PPD? Pttf... doesn't mean much.

Come back when you've passed me.


----------



## HobieCat

Ive passed you


----------



## zodac

Canadian; doesn't count.


----------



## HobieCat




----------



## zodac




----------



## HobieCat




----------



## zodac




----------



## juano

Less than two weeks z...


----------



## zodac

You shouldn't post here for two weeks then.


----------



## juano

I don't see any where in the OP that says preemptive trash talking isn't allowed. If anybody shouldn't be posting it's you, you need all the PPD you can get and all this bickering on the internet can't be helping.


----------



## HobieCat




----------



## Mr.Steve

juano, i'm creeping up fast as well!


----------



## omega17




----------



## juano

I think I can hold you off a little bit longer still. My PPD should be around 80K for the next few days.


----------



## Mr.Steve

I'm at 121K PPD







hold of as long as you can


----------



## robbo2

That means you will catch me







This always happens when I trash talk.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


That means you will catch me







This always happens when I trash talk.


This is why I don't trash talk, just put people in there places


----------



## stren

Just picked up a 6903 that might let me finally overtake Z. Unless of course Z sabotages my cpu again!


----------



## zodac




----------



## JE Nightmare

damn it circuitfreak, leave me alone!


----------



## sbinh

Should I stop folding for few years so Zodac can catch up ?


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


Should I stop folding for few _*centuries *_so Zodac can catch up ?










Fixed.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


Should I stop folding for few years so Zodac can catch up ?











Don't stop or else she's gonna get really really mad, lol!


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


Should I stop folding for few years so Zodac can catch up ?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


Don't stop or else she's gonna get really really mad, lol!


Yup.. better to just fold under my name for a while


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Yup.. better to just fold under my name for a while











I can do that! I still have a P4 machine under my desk as a back up


----------



## mach1

It's all good







I keep 2600k's under my desk


----------



## Finrond

Oh Hi guys! Finally have time to peruse the forums again!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Oh Hi guys! Finally have time to peruse the forums again!


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;15261288*
> damn it circuitfreak, leave me alone!


LOL

Both you and circuitfreak were on my heels for a while there. I decided to go 24/7 until I hit the top 500 so I've managed to build a buffer against you guys.


----------



## nvspace126

woot! Best change in the last 24hrs +1,278 (6th on the 7 days change). I probably won't top any lists for a while after this, but I'll take all the small victories I can get


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine;15287253*
> LOL
> 
> Both you and circuitfreak were on my heels for a while there. I decided to go 24/7 until I hit the top 500 so I've managed to build a buffer against you guys.


enjoy it while it lasts, i'm working on finishing a couple 24/7 -bigadv folders here in the next month / 2 months.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;15288543*
> enjoy it while it lasts, i'm working on finishing a couple 24/7 -bigadv folders here in the next month / 2 months.


Well I did just pick up a i7 950 for dedicated 24/7 folding myself.


----------



## JE Nightmare

I'm guessing around late december / early january i'll pass you again once i finish these folders. give me a total of 3 24/7 folders and 2 doing -bigadv. i will catch you damn it lol.


----------



## XPD541

I will pass Syrillian in about 8 hours now. 
In his honor, after I have passed him, I will fold in his name for a full day.
That should be just enough for him to pass me for once, and this is an honor to me to be passed by a contributor who lost his life in the midst of the battle we wage every day.....

Though I may pass him in points, I doubt very much that my impact on the community will be comparable to his, however much I _do_ contribute. So here is to his memory.

*Toasts*










EDIT: I will start at 10am MST tomorrow and go until the same time day after tomorrow. (In case anyone is passing him at the same time and would like to join me).


----------



## mach1

passkey?


----------



## XPD541

e6215256e240c965f338d037313ab376


----------



## Finrond

Uh Oh looks like finny got some folding hardware!


----------



## mach1

What did you get??? I want one!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


What did you get??? I want one!











New server at work, 2x E5645 nom nom nom


----------



## mach1

In that case, I want 2


----------



## Philistine

TheReaperWaits, the Day of Reckoning is upon _you_!


----------



## zodac

We're on target to have our best every month this month.


----------



## Scrappy

^ That isn't trash talking, get out of here.

@Citra Bai, lawl


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15459266*
> We're on target to have our best every month this month.


Best every month?


----------



## Deeeebs

thats what folding for zim does to you... makes you talk/type ******edly...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


thats what folding for zim does to you... makes you talk/type ******edly...










You say that as if Texans aren't worse.









You are.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're on target to have our best every month this month.










Leave it to you to say something positive in a "Trash Talking" thread. I guess since you never say anything nice in any other thread you decided to start here.


----------



## zodac

I just go against the norm.


----------



## omega17

"Norm"?


----------



## zodac

It is normal for people to be not complete jerks in the other threads in the Folding forum. And for people to take out their anger here in the form of back-handed insults.

I do it the other way around.


----------



## omega17

I feel like Shakespeare should have written that frst sentence. It tries to make such little sense.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're on target to have our best every month this month.










Tonight's the night.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15474642*
> Tonight's the night.


Did you just respond to yourself?


----------



## zodac

You bet I did.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15478124*
> Did you just respond to yourself?


Yes, I believe z did.


----------



## zodac

Unlike you, who *didn't* reply to me in the nVidia vs ATi thread yesterday.


----------



## HobieCat

I thought I replied to everything in that thread.

Edit: I guess not.


----------



## zodac

You did not.


----------



## HobieCat

Yes I did


----------



## zodac

Nope; still me.


----------



## HobieCat

nuh-uh


----------



## zodac

We could do this all day, but let's cut to the chase. I win.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15478382*
> We could do this all day, but let's cut to the chase. *I win*.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15478382*
> We could do this all day, but let's cut to the chase. I win.


And just like that the niceness is replaced with the norm.

EDIT: ZOMG 1000th POST WOOT WOOT!


----------



## omega17

I thought that said 'niceness replaced with a worm'


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## Blitz6804

I'll







you in a minute!

Hey BWG... according to EoC, I'll pass you back in three weeks, and hit two million within six.


----------



## zodac

Passed 10k WUs the other day.

Yay me.


----------



## arvidab

Flew past you earlier today.









Now to go look for that special thread and become a special member...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*
> 
> I'll pass you back in three weeks, and hit two million within six.


Well that means I'll be passing both of yous in a week or so then








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=359992


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Well that means I'll be passing both of yous in a week or so then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=359992


Now *that's* a big accomplishment.


----------



## Jeppzer

6k AVG.


----------



## Blitz6804

My point exactly.


----------



## Jeppzer

Someone should fold a hugeadv for you so we don't have to be embarrassed about your points.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Someone should fold a hugeadv for you so we don't have to be embarrassed about your points.


_*We*_ have to be embarrassed about his points??


----------



## Jeppzer

He is green! He is a representative of us as a community!


----------



## mach1

Bah.. he's just a mod. He represents OCN as a whole. If he was a folding editor, it would be a different story... Then we'd have a special thread about how we passed him.


----------



## PR-Imagery

No, not a BIG accomplishment







but an accomplishment none the less


----------



## Blitz6804

I do not want anyone else folding for me ever. If that means people pass me, oh well. If I pass people, then they're broken.


----------



## Jeppzer

You're broken!


----------



## Philistine




----------



## Jeppzer

Edit:










Quite a line up there.

Also, Mr.Steve! Come on! You can't run hand in hand with z! Pass her!


----------



## Mr.Steve

Hey, Swiss Miss, shut yur pie hole before i throw you another beer!

Also, my computer is down, the mobo decided to fry itself, but the new one is shipping out this morning


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## Philistine

*cough*


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*
> 
> Hey, Swiss Miss, shut yur pie hole before i throw you another beer!
> Also, my computer is down, the mobo decided to fry itself, but the new one is shipping out this morning


----------



## Erick Silver

*BEWARE!!!*

ALL OTHER FOLDING TEAMS!

YOUR TIME IS SHORT.
THE ROYAL NAVY IS NOW UNDER FULL SAIL.

ALL GUNS ARE MANNED AND PRIMED TO FIRE.

~ DARK PREDATORS, JUST BECAUSE, SLAMMERS, POWER RANGERS, AND FULL AUTO ~

YOUR TIME IN THE TOP OF DIVISION 2 IS SHORT.

THE TEAMS LISTED ABOVE WILL BE THE FIRST TO SUFFER OUR WRATH!

DIVISION 1 BEWARE AS YOU ARE NEXT!!!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

ohh yea i will use an atom bomb over your navy ship







see how well the royal navy takes that


----------



## juano

Oh sheesh y'all!

Dang this thread has moved like one page since I went AFK.

I 'spose I should trash talk a little.
*I DON'T PLAN ON GOING AFK IN THE IMMEDIATE FUTURE!!!!

ALSO THE ROYAL NAVY SMELLS BAD!!!

RAAARGH!!!*


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> *BEWARE!!!*
> ALL OTHER FOLDING TEAMS!
> YOUR TIME IS SHORT.
> THE ROYAL NAVY IS NOW UNDER FULL SAIL.
> ALL GUNS ARE MANNED AND PRIMED TO FIRE.
> ~ DARK PREDATORS, JUST BECAUSE, SLAMMERS, POWER RANGERS, AND FULL AUTO ~
> YOUR TIME IN THE TOP OF DIVISION 2 IS SHORT.
> THE TEAMS LISTED ABOVE WILL BE THE FIRST TO SUFFER OUR WRATH!
> DIVISION 1 BEWARE AS YOU ARE NEXT!!!


YARRR!


----------



## Erick Silver

Crispy. This is The Royal Navy. We have many ships. Your doom is imminent...


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Crispy. This is The Royal Navy. We have many ships. Your doom is imminent...


i will keep bombing till there is no more!









edit i need a team if anyone can get use of my 5ghz 2500k







*hint *hint @ eric with his x6


----------



## juano

Wait I thought you were on my team!?!? I wouldn't have talked such a big game had I known it was just me in here. I also just realized that I don't think I know anyone on my team except for Carlos now...


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i was on DP but i came into some cash troubles and had to sell my 2600k







sorry juano


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> i was on DP but i came into some cash troubles and had to sell my 2600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry juano


Well you just remember that it's your fault if I get jumped by the navy for my trash talk. You were supposed to be my patsy so I could rile them up and then run.


----------



## Philistine

blah blah blah


----------



## derickwm

El oh el. Mine sadly looks like that too...


----------



## hertz9753

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560825

Real stats from my house.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552729


----------



## juano

This one is the funniest. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726
12 mil to 18 mil PPD nothing to see here.









Lol EVGA and [H[ have like a 10% bump if that, we have 50%. We're such terrible cheaters.


----------



## derickwm

More then a 25% increase









More sad then funny really.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> El oh el. Mine happily looks like that too...


Fixed


----------



## derickwm

How many vcores do you have Phil?


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> How many vcores do you have Phil?


10 instances on the HPCS + my 1090T and a i7-950 (which is now running -bigadv). And I'm throwing a few WU on my 2xGTX 560 Ti while I'm at work. And the PS3. 15 clients in all.


----------



## Erick Silver

screw you all with the HPCS folding. I want some damn it.

Crispy. Sorry mate we already have a 25ook in the team. He has been down due to mobo issues. He should be back up and running by the 1st. Its curve_in. MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> screw you all with the HPCS folding. I want some damn it.
> Crispy. Sorry mate we already have a 25ook in the team. He has been down due to mobo issues. He should be back up and running by the 1st. Its curve_in. MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


You be good to him, don't you think about replacing him. He's good people.

EDIT: look at zodac's 3am update, that stuff is redonkeylips.


----------



## zodac

Double -hugeadv drop FTW.


----------



## juano

HOLY CARP! I didn't realize you were already at 10 milli, it was just 9 milli yesterday... Depending on how long this beta is for I might end up regretting giving you my second key. If this keeps up it's gonna take me a year to catch back up to you once you crash back down to your 30K PPD.

Congratulations to zodac on 10 million grumble grumble....


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Double -hugeadv drop FTW.


Are you doing those on the HPCS?


----------



## Erick Silver

so angry. I want in on the HPCS thing but I have not gotten a response to my sign up request. Strange that I haven't but others are getting multiple responses. Wonder if i did something wrong in my sign up?


----------



## zodac

If you applied on or after Thursday, they closed sign ups.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> If you applied on or after Thursday, they closed sign ups.


^ This = ragequit


----------



## zodac

If you'd ventured into IRC once in a while, you'd have known about it much sooner.


----------



## juano

IRC=DEVIL


----------



## omega17

I... R...









When did OCN get all IRC?

I need updates!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> IRC=DEVIL


A devil that has given me 600k+ PPD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> I... R...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did OCN get all IRC?
> 
> I need updates!


You can't blame us when you pay such little attention. And even less so when you can't be bothered searching the forum for the only thread with IRC in it's name...


----------



## Jeppzer

You should get into IRC and you'll get all the updates.


----------



## omega17

I can't just randomly search OCN for acronyms that might magically lead me to gigantic super servers of win


----------



## zodac

You can't search the [email protected] forum? Wow... you suck.


----------



## omega17

mailto: what now?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> I can't just randomly search OCN for acronyms that might magically lead me to gigantic super servers of win


http://www.overclock.net/t/1194718/unofficial-team-37726-folding-home-irc-channel/0_20


----------



## omega17

No-one thought that deserved to be sticky?

I blame all of you









Everyone.


----------



## zodac

People wanted it to be a sticky, but then, they wanted the zodac interview thread stickied too.

You see the badge I've got, there on the left? It means I don't have to care what you people think. You're mere minions to be used then discarded.


----------



## juano

The IRC blasphemer didn't give you 600K PPD, HP and I did.

seriously though IRC is evil, there's no reason why we should have moved away from steam.


----------



## zodac

Nah, it was the IRC. Also, you gave me ~100k, and I have ~700k right now, so yes, IRC gave me 600k+.


----------



## omega17

I didn't want your interview stickied. I wanted it buried.

As a minion, I'd like to be used to set up endless HPCS SMP cores, and pull lots of nice points for OCN. But I can't do that, because you failed at life.


----------



## zodac

Failed? It's not my fault no-one else made multiple accounts. I mentioned it plenty in the IRC...


----------



## Ubeermench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> EDIT: look at zodac's 3am update, that stuff is redonkeylips.










that ppd...Thats it im selling a kidney for a folding rig!


----------



## omega17

the IRC which you failed to sticky so that I couldn't know about it to make multiple accounts for?

orly?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, that one. If it was easy to find, other teams would spy on us. Gotta make it so imposters can't find it.

Ergo, you are an imposter. Sieze him!


----------



## omega17

_*returns quickly to hand z a dictionary*_


----------



## Erick Silver

In all honesty I don't feel that we should have had to get into the IRC channel to know about this HPCS thing. There's too damn many OCN Communication methods going on. Vent, Steam, Mumble, IRC and the forum. This information should have been shared openly. The fact that I did not find out about it until Thursday and several of you managed to get multiple accounts with it peeves me.

Thanks for openly sharing the HPCS information TOO LATE for those of us that were unable to get into the program.

Oh. And I am not a Zodac Minion.


----------



## Jeppzer

There have been several HPCS threads here in the forum.


----------



## Erick Silver

Then I have missed every last one of them everyday. Not sure how that happened. You, Jepperz, know I am on everyday. I am on Tapatalk when away from a computer and have been in Mumble since just after it opened. And yet I missed it.


----------



## Jeppzer

One week and 5 days ago, this thread came to life: http://www.overclock.net/t/1202235/hpcs-folding-setup-guide/0_20

We had another one too. And there were talks about in the lounge before that IIRC.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, and we were discussing it when the HPCS team started Folding... that's when I signed up.

For the record, when I said IRC, it was to bug Omega. All I mentioned there that I didn't here was how many accounts I had.


----------



## XPD541

Hmmmm.... that HP funkiness. Its okay... they shall die soon when HP starts charging for use of server tiem.









In the meantime, I have doubled my production on my own dime and shall have an SR-2. By this time next year maybe. And that to me will feel better than someone elses hardware taking the heat fo
r me.


----------



## Jeppzer

Ah, here it will be on topic, I shall think.

WonderMutt, where be thee?


----------



## juano

Best necro bump ever.


----------



## Jeppzer

Hey now. I'm trying to stick to threads that exists instead of making new ones.


----------



## juano

No sarcasm. I like this thread and had forgotten about it, and you needed a thread to do exactly this in.

On topic: You fold weakly for how much hardware you have, and nobody likes your fermented shark.


----------



## Jeppzer

Hey now, Hákarl is a delicacy and it's just an acquired taste!

And Marimo isn't folding at all because of heat issues. Tho, I did place an order for 12 new fans today. We will see how that works out.


----------



## mach1

Jeppzer murdered this thread.

But fear not, foldaddicts; I have resurrected it!

Klue! Check your six.


----------



## Jeppzer

I did. And I'm damn proud of it.


----------



## mach1

You thought you could get away with it again, didn't you? DIDN'T YOU!?

NO! The thread is on life support, but will LIVE ON!


----------



## Jeppzer

Of course I did. And now to confuse you...

feeeeeesh.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Of course I did. And now to confuse you...
> feeeeeesh.


Do you own a net? You new name is IKEA-trout-ship move slow.


----------



## mach1

come on ladies come on ladies..


----------



## Jeppzer

Wan pound feeesh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Of course I did. And now to confuse you...
> feeeeeesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you own a net? You new name is IKEA-trout-ship move slow.
Click to expand...

It's slow because I use a rod and no nets.









And you shouldn't talk!
31 hertz9753 Points difference: -2,678,660 Daily gain: 154,439 Time to overtake: 08.01.12, 8am / 2.4 Weeks


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> come on ladies come on ladies..


Just for you mach 1. I have folded for for than one team. My goal is 100 million folding points.









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753

Still in the top 300 though.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Wan pound feeesh
> It's slow because I use a rod and no nets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you shouldn't talk!
> 31 hertz9753 Points difference: -2,678,660 Daily gain: 154,439 Time to overtake: 08.01.12, 8am / 2.4 Weeks


Double post. I love this one though. Not one of the cool guys anymore.

http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=141&tnum=37726&id=2103559


----------



## Jeppzer

Ooooh, personal records!

http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=141&tnum=37726&id=2146565


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Ooooh, personal records!
> http://www.hardfolding.com/fh_stats/index.php?pz=141&tnum=37726&id=2146565


I thought you would enjoy that website.


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm loving it. I have you at Defcon 1! WAR!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

all you people stink! team 13 FTW!


----------



## Donkey1514

This thread sucks..... back to "General Team Discussion"


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> I could slap you guys with points, but I won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There actually is trash talk thread. It hasn't been used in over a year
> though.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/279559/f-h-friendly-trash-talking/0_20


Lies!


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> This thread sucks..... back to "General Team Discussion"


You suck!

:O


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Lies!


Zodac?


----------



## BWG

Who is Zodac? I only know zodac.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Who is Zodac? I only know zodac.


It was a one word sentence. Who am I kidding even if zodac is the first word sentence "it" shouldn't be capitalized.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Who is Zodac? I only know zodac.


Z


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Who is Zodac? I only know zodac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zed
Click to expand...

Fixed it.


----------



## zodac

Asshat.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Asshat.


Did your Mom go to college?


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Asshat.


sig'd


----------



## Avonosac

I got this GPU-X2 beta in the bag, nobody can keep up with me.

Nobody.


----------



## anubis1127

Lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Asshat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did your Mom go to college?
Click to expand...

What?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Asshat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sig'd
Click to expand...

Man, that's an ugly sig. You need to sort that out, mate.


----------



## BWG

Was my question unclear?









Maybe this thread will help clear up any confusion: http://www.overclock.net/t/1408308/how-many-of-your-moms-went-to-college

Even better, try watching this for a clue.


----------



## zodac

No, it just seemed a random question, that had nothing to do with the previous posts.


----------



## Avonosac

I think there are some 780 owners out there that need to get OCing.

Harrumph.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Asshat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sig'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, that's an ugly sig. You need to sort that out, mate.
Click to expand...

At least my sig isn't a lie.


----------



## Avonosac

Largest single contributor on the TC stats page: Division 3 in last place









Haha, I'm beating 3 division 1 teams, and almost beating BWG's team as well. I'm taking on division 1 on my own


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Asshat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sig'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, that's an ugly sig. You need to sort that out, mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least my sig isn't a lie.
Click to expand...

I'm a liar; it's only apt that my sig be a lie. Which explains _your_ sig actually...


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No, it just seemed a random question, that had nothing to do with the previous posts.


Actually, depending on your answer, it may have relevance because the word asshat is more likely to be used by people whose Mothers did not go to college.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Largest single contributor on the TC stats page: Division 3 in last place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm beating 3 division 1 teams, and almost beating BWG's team as well. I'm taking on division 1 on my own


I'm not in your Division. What clocks are you running on your Titan? I l also need volts.


----------



## Avonosac

Running my titan at 1.212v and 1150, [email protected] doesn't like to go much higher in clocks unless I bump the mV in afterburner to +38 on the bios voltage of 1.212v. I don't think it gives me much more than a few mV (certainly not 1.25v) but it does help. I just don't like running it that high on the titan, because of the weak pcb / VRMs.

Need to find out what the best driver is, but waiting on the new WHQL driver because it will finally fix the korean monitors and my titan


----------



## Mitche01

Running a 8600GTS to pee all over anyones 8400GS!!!! boom!


----------



## DullBoi

Hi there OCN folders









Im back at folding !!!









132k ppd avg with one 7970 and i 4,3ghz 3930k doing smp(for now).

Have a grand day !!


----------



## anubis1127

Welcome back!


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Welcome back!


You fail at trash talking.


----------



## BWG

mach1, you fold like a Smart Car


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

lol , I will fold like a diesel by next year


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> mach1, you fold like a Smart Car


Thank you BWG for for making a payment on your past due account to mach1.









To get my joke all you have to is look in mach1's sig. and BWG's post above. That is trash talking!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> lol , I will fold like a diesel by next year


So, making lots of noise, not going very fast and making a whole lotta black smoke?


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

noise yes , slow ? no I am talking built cummings! .and yes smoke from me playing past everyone


----------



## KSIMP88

Top 2k again! hahah
I'll be in the top 1200 in about 3 weeks, boys.


----------



## BWG

Wait, how can I trash talk a nice accomplishment?

I might be higher than 1200?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Top 2k again! hahah
> I'll be in the top 1200 in about 3 weeks, boys.


Your mom goes to college.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Wait, how can I trash talk a nice accomplishment?
> 
> I might be higher than 1200?


That's how.

You completely derail the subject.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Wait, how can I trash talk a nice accomplishment?
> 
> I might be higher than 1200?










I don't even know how to fold anymore, and I'm still higher ranked than you.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how to fold anymore, and I'm still higher ranked than you.


I noticed you that didn't know how to fold anymore. Would you like some tips?


----------



## Kevdog

^^^^


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> ^^^^


Nice!









I met Tom Petty yesterday and shook his hand. He leaned into me and asked "Do you know Kevdog? His law is famous".


----------



## Kevdog

He's looking for me again?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> He's looking for me again?


He was. And your reply is "Don't Come Around Here No More"?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Wasn't this the music video where they ate Alice?


----------



## KSIMP88

Things are moving much faster now. Looks like slot 1150 is mine by the 12th. Might be better. Fan goes on tomorrow! Gonna OC like a crazy fool


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> He was. And your reply is "Don't Come Around Here No More"?


----------



## KSIMP88

Fan is here and installed. Not possible to install duct.







Oh well.
Good news is, I will likely hit the top 1000 in about 20 days after all.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how to fold anymore, and I'm still higher ranked than you.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you that didn't know how to fold anymore. Would you like some tips?
Click to expand...

I would love some tips.


----------



## KSIMP88

I should be a millionaire in 5 short days.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I should be a millionaire in 5 short days.


http://www.overclock.net/t/819439/congratulations-ocn-millionaires/3780_20

You place you should be posting.









I will get my list of tips up for mach1 later


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Has any noticed the new 7810 units for ati/amd cards i had a sorta wierd issue i had 2 start same time 1 for each gpu 1 gpu finished 25% faster then the other one. And i cant wait for some cold weather so i can use my computer to heat the house might be able to hit 500k ppd maybe more.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> I would love some tips.


1. Don't kill your hardware.
2. Don't kill your hardware.
3. My i7 2600k is still folding @ 4.6 over 2 years later.

If I wasn't in the TC, I would be looking for good Nvidia 660 Ti's and AMD 7950 or 7970's.


----------



## KSIMP88

For some reason my PC is doing a 0x16 core.... ugh.


----------



## NBrock

Average PPD on my 7970 is up to 120k


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> For some reason my PC is doing a 0x16 core.... ugh.


It happens. I think the F-A-T was hard on the beaver. Fold on!


----------



## BWG

Oh!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER




----------



## KSIMP88

I don't get it


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I don't get it


When we run the Foldathon or the Chimp Challenge sometimes Stanford runs out of good wu's and they send out the crap.









That's why people fail and Kevdog's Law comes into effect.


----------



## KSIMP88

What's "hard on the beaver"?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> What's "hard on the beaver"?


Hope you weren't too hard on the beaver


----------



## hertz9753

I think we need to get Jim's dad from Amican Pie in here.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

LOLOLOLOLO>OLOOL


----------



## KSIMP88

Really? I guess so, with 3 more L's and 2 more O's


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Really? I guess so, with 3 more L's and 2 more O's


I think you are getting the hang of trash talking, but name the of the thread is friendly trash talking. I will be 47 on 11-11-13. I need some trash talk on that day!


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I think you are getting the hang of trash talking, but name the of the thread is friendly trash talking. I will be 47 on 11-11-13. I need some trash talk on that day!


I was being friendly, lol
Misinterpreting my posts is others problem, not mine.









And.... I just passed a couple hundred of you guys. I'll keep going.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I was being friendly, lol
> Misinterpreting my posts is others problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.... I just passed a couple hundred of you guys. I'll keep going.


Well done.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I was being friendly, lol
> Misinterpreting my posts is others problem, not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.... I just passed a couple hundred of you guys. I'll keep going.


That's always fun....

You know what else is fun? Beating 3 teams in division 1 on your own









GPU-X2!! What what!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I think you are getting the hang of trash talking, but name the of the thread is friendly trash talking. *I will be 47 on 11-11-1*3. I need some trash talk on that day!


you're an old fart

*high five


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> That's always fun....
> 
> You know what else is fun? Beating 3 teams in division 1 on your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-X2!! What what!


Wait.. what?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> Wait.. what?


He's the guy in Division 3. http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=3


----------



## BWG

Titan is 600k more than hertzs 780


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Titan is 600k more than hertzs 780


With like 5 days of half folding or none :| I had random days where work was dead and I had time to LoL









Plus, this new voltage hack is insane.. haven't tried folding with it.. but I might be able to clock my titan at 1250 stable with an extra .8v.

Oh, I guess I'm only beating 2 of the teams in Div 1 now.. stupid days off


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> With like 5 days of half folding or none :| I had random days where work was dead and I had time to LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, this new voltage hack is insane.. haven't tried folding with it.. but I might be able to clock my titan at 1250 stable with an extra .8v.
> 
> Oh, I guess I'm only beating 2 of the teams in Div 1 now.. stupid days off


Do it...NOW!


----------



## Avonosac

*THREADSURRECTION*

I heard lacrosse's mom went to college.


----------



## anubis1127




----------



## KSIMP88

Creeping up on ya'll


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Creeping up on ya'll


Getting close to 4 million in total points.







Thank you for joining us on OCN!

I seem to have lost my ability to trash talk. IT WILL COME BACK TO ME!


----------



## fragamemnon

Oh yeah?
Your mothers are all hamsters who _went_ to college. And your fathers are melt of elderberries. *I fold in your general direction.*

Now see how I take the first place in the Kepler division. My 680 and I demand a shrubbery.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Oh yeah?
> Your mothers are all hamsters who _went_ to college. And your fathers are melt of elderberries. *I fold in your general direction.*
> 
> Now see how I take the first place in the Kepler division. My 680 and I demand a shrubbery.


I'm old and I posted on the shrubs you don't have. The bathroom was to far away. Sorry.


----------



## fragamemnon

Well if I don't have the shrubs that means you probably did it somewhere else.
Requesting underwear check.


----------



## hertz9753

The shrubs were approved for you.


----------



## fragamemnon




----------



## BWG

Whoa, wait a minute. Mom? College?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Whoa, wait a minute. Mom? College?


It's okay Greg, we all forget some things that we have posted.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's okay Greg, we all forget some things that we have posted.


Seems like the forgetfulness is setting in a little early for him.


----------



## Kitler




----------



## Mr.Steve

This thing's still here? 

Ok how many times did the Lounge get shut down while i was away this time?


----------



## Avonosac

Not enough apparently, we need to push the line with the ToS.


----------



## Mitche01

You lot fold like paper...No wait paper folds easily! Erm you lot fold like steel?!

Yeah, you have to be very hot to fold?!?!!???!!??!
Wait this started off as a great idea!


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> You lot fold like paper...No wait paper folds easily! Erm you lot fold like steel?!
> 
> Yeah, you have to be very hot to fold?!?!!???!!??!
> Wait this started off as a great idea!


You can't fold a piece of paper even 4 times, let alone 7.


----------



## hertz9753

I can start a piece of paper on fire with nothing but folding.


----------



## fragamemnon

Is that how hot your hardware runs?


----------



## Mitche01

Something about folding and poker.....HA!

Erm I am not very good at this am I!?


----------



## fragamemnon

I call your boring beige folding box and raise you a GTX 680.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Is that how hot your hardware runs?


That was a joke.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Something about folding and poker.....HA!
> 
> Erm I am not very good at this am I!?


You are correct.

I'm looking foward to both of you getting better at trash talking.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I call your boring beige folding box and raise you a GTX 680.


I see my own 3x GT630 and raise myself 3x GTX650Ti

With all 3 PCI-E slots full on my boring beige box, I guess I have a full house!?!


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Is that how hot your hardware runs?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a joke.
Click to expand...

I hope you were referring to my post as well, after all this is the trash talking topic.








No offense intended buddy.

Just saw the bottom line of your post.








You got me.

@Mitche01
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I call your boring beige folding box and raise you a GTX 680.
> 
> 
> 
> I see my own 3x GT630 and raise myself 3x GTX650Ti
> 
> With all 3 PCI-E slots full on my boring beige box, I guess I have a full house!?!
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, this is merely three of a kind. Get two 650Tis in addition and then you have a full house.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That was a joke.
> You are correct.
> 
> I'm looking foward to both of you getting better at trash talking.


You fold more in Poker than [email protected]

Boom!


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> @Mitche01
> I'm sorry, this is merely three of a kind. Get two 650Tis in addition and then you have a full house.


I will better that - I am swapping my 3xGT630s with 3xGTX650 TIs (using Accelero Xtreme III without fans)

Still 3 of a kind but may add a spare GT630 as a kicker in the PCI-E 1x slot

EDIT - It is a full house interms of space...I am mis-using the term for comic effect...doh!


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> @Mitche01
> I'm sorry, this is merely three of a kind. Get two 650Tis in addition and then you have a full house.
> 
> 
> 
> I will better that - I am swapping my 3xGT630s with 3xGTX650 TIs (using Accelero Xtreme III without fans)
> 
> Still 3 of a kind but may add a spare GT630 as a kicker in the PCI-E 1x slot
> 
> EDIT - It is a full house interms of space...I am mis-using the term for comic effect...doh!
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> You fold more in Poker than [email protected]
> 
> Boom!


I don't play poker, but I did fold some clothes today. That was enough to get me to 3 million points for the month.






That's a boom!


----------



## Jeppzer

I've missed this.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I've missed this.


I can't trash talk with that.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I've missed this.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't trash talk with that.
Click to expand...

Oh you!


----------



## nitteo

bump.


----------



## Jeppzer

Trash! Filthy trash! Peasants! FRIENDS!


----------



## anubis1127

Fiends.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Trash! Filthy trash! Peasants! FRIENDS!


I heard your TC team sucks. Is that true?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Trash! Filthy trash! Peasants! FRIENDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard your TC team sucks. Is that true?
Click to expand...

Like a black hole, nothing escapes us!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Like a black hole, nothing escapes us!


I was looking for a TC team to join. I didn't see you posting anything. I think I joined BBT, I can't remember though.


----------



## BWG

Jeppzer is Chef Boyardee. The more you know....


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

You all want to know somthing thats really funny? YALLS PPD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Your mom wasn't complaining about it last night tho


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> You all want to know somthing thats really funny? YALLS PPD!!!!!!!!!!!


ALLUALL.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Whats there to complain about?? You ain't getting none









And shh hertz


----------



## PR-Imagery

82ppd average is pretty good imo


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

My tablet does better!!!!!!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Jeppzer is Chef Boyardee. The more you know....


Married your hand yet?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Married your hand yet?


Greg is getting married. Do you live in a hollowed out volcano?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Greg is getting married. Do you live in a hollowed out volcano?


*Iceberg.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Married your hand yet?


thats horrible!!! !LOL


----------



## Kitler

My server is bigger than your server.


----------



## BWG

JedixJarf is the source of the hand comment. Jeppzer is just a copy cat who can't originate his own idea.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> JedixJarf is the source of the hand comment. Jeppzer is just a copy cat who can't originate his own idea.


Why divert from a classic?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> My server is bigger than your server.


You should rename that server "Green Shag".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Why divert from a classic?


Pepe found copper in his hollowed out volcano. He needs you, it's getting hot down there.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You should rename that server "Green Shag".


Hey now I bought that from IKEA. It is very fashionable I will have you know.


----------



## anubis1127

The best thing IKEA sells is meatballs.


----------



## proteneer

I can erase the stats db at any time.


----------



## anubis1127

That would be hilarious.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The best thing IKEA sells is meatballs.


Hey man don't hate on my rug. It really ties the room together.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Hey man don't hate on my rug. It really ties the room together.


I'm not hating, just saying their meatballs are excellent.


----------



## hertz9753

That silly @axipher doesn't know that I folded in 3 TC catagories at the same or that I could fill 5 out 6 catagories at the same time.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That silly @axipher doesn't know that I folded in 3 TC catagories at the same or that I could fill 5 out 6 catagories at the same time.


@hertz9753 seems to think that I care about him or anyone else here... I'll just keep my self-proclaimed title as the first OCNer (possibly anyone) to willingly fold 24/7 for a month straight on an original batch FX-8150 at over 5 GHz...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> @hertz9753
> seems to think that I care about him or anyone else here... I'll just keep my self-proclaimed title as the first OCNer (possibly anyone) to willingly fold 24/7 for a month straight on an original batch FX-8150 at over 5 GHz...


Are you related to zodac? Probably not. He would have added one these.









You should name that award the GSP. He has alot of fans around the world including me. We could have cooled that cpu for you.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> @hertz9753
> seems to think that I care about him or anyone else here... I'll just keep my self-proclaimed title as the first OCNer (possibly anyone) to willingly fold 24/7 for a month straight on an original batch FX-8150 at over 5 GHz...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you related to zodac? Probably not. He would have added one these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should name that award the GSP. He has alot of fans around the world including me. We could have cooled that cpu for you.
Click to expand...

Nope, just zodac's hand picked replacement, I use to be big on adding smilies to posts, then I grew up...

And I don't follow UFC much, so not sure if you mean GSP from UFC, and if so why. And I had that beast water-cooled using 600 mm of RAD space, 240 of that being a double thick rad all with ULTRA Kaze 3000's. Had no problems keeping it at 50 C at 1.56 V, just did not want to stay stable any higher than that. Thinking it was the motherboards power handling at that point. I was way outside the specs for the VRM's being used.


----------



## hertz9753

It's your French accent when you post. Of couse it is GSP from the UFC. He is French Canadian.

You are not very good at this friendly trash talking.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's your French accent when you post. Of couse it is GSP from the UFC. He is French Canadian.
> 
> You are not very good at this friendly trash talking.


\Not sure why you assume I need to be friendly with people who haven't earned my friendship...


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> \Not sure why you assume I need to be friendly with people who haven't earned my friendship...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> \Not sure why you assume I need to be friendly with people who haven't earned my friendship...


What is the title of this thread? You are off topic.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> \Not sure why you assume I need to be friendly with people who haven't earned my friendship...
> 
> 
> 
> What is the title of this thread? You are off topic.
Click to expand...

Not sure what you're talking about, I'm very on-topic


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Remember guys this does not reply to me. I don't even know what this thread is about. I just saw my real name in the title.

Anyone who says "All hail Tyrone!" Knows what he is talking about. Listen to this man and you will live a long good life.


----------



## Donkey1514




----------



## Chooofoojoo

.... that's ironic. I'm eating one of those tasty cholesterol-pies right now.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

*Axipher* - you are a folding editor? That's funny cause you really don't do nothing to
Deserve that badge


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> *Axipher* - you are a folding editor? That's funny cause you really *don't do nothing* to
> Deserve that badge


He obviously went further in school than you did........


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> *Axipher* - you are a folding editor? That's funny cause you really *don't do nothing* to
> Deserve that badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He obviously went further in school than you did........
Click to expand...

I done finished my college diploma. I wear this badge for Skippy and Tyrone, you can't take this badge from me and you sure as heck can't take the sky from me either.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I done finished my college diploma. I wear this badge for Skippy and Tyrone, you can't take this badge from me and you sure as heck can't take the sky from me either.


I will still use

Pretty shure you still host the FAT. I mean that in good way.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I done finished my college diploma. I wear this badge for Skippy and Tyrone, you can't take this badge from me and you sure as heck can't take the sky from me either.
> 
> 
> 
> I will still use
> 
> Pretty shure you still host the FAT. I mean that in good way.
Click to expand...

I have kept my stats site going for the bunch of you, the CC, FFW, FaT, RVG, GVB, etc.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> He obviously went further in school than you did........


Well yea .... Look how old he is!!!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> He obviously went further in school than you did........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yea .... Look how old he is!!!!
Click to expand...

My age has nothing to do with this, I'm still a kid at heart...


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Aren't we all x)


----------



## hertz9753

I will always use


----------



## anubis1127




----------



## zodac

Idiots. Everyone knows that







is the only.smiley of value.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Idiots. Everyone knows that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the only.smiley of value.


Who are you?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Idiots. Everyone knows that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the only.smiley of value.


Didn't we get a restraining order when you were fired?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Idiots. Everyone knows that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the only.smiley of value.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you?
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know me. I don't talk to Canadians if I can help it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Idiots. Everyone knows that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the only.smiley of value.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we get a restraining order when you were fired?
Click to expand...

Someone tried to. They failed.


----------



## BWG

The title of this thread is friendly trash talking. Since axipher says hertz9573 hasn't earned his friendship, all his posts directed at hertz9753 are unfriendly and therefore subject to removal.









Oh and he actually does things we need, so don't make him mad.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> The title of this thread is friendly trash talking. Since axipher says hertz9573 hasn't earned his friendship, all his posts directed at hertz9753 are unfriendly and therefore subject to removal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and he actually does things we need, so don't make him mad.


And just to clarify, by "he", BWG means me, don't forget it.


----------



## BWG

Nah, hertz9573 when you read it. Axipher for when hertz reads it.


----------



## Jeppzer

So wait, the rest of us are female? Is that what you are implying?


----------



## BWG

/ignore jeppzer


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Lol^


----------



## Pidoma

Looks like I just found my work entertainment! Thanks for this thread!


----------



## anubis1127

Damn Canadians.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Damn Canadians.


It's a good excuse to have.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Damn Canadians.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good excuse to have.
Click to expand...

I'm glad I make you feel so uncomfortable with your own self-existence to belittle other people to make yourself feel better...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Damn Canadians.


Canadialand is awesome. The home of Whilstler bike park. aka Mecca for us looney types.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm glad I make you feel so uncomfortable with your own self-existence to belittle other people to make yourself feel better...


I would also be mad, that's your job. I forgot the...

You are still doing it wrong. This is a thread to have fun. I'm 46 and I can still have fun.









Quit with the unfriendly comments.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I would also be mad, that's your job. I forgot the...
> 
> You are still doing it wrong. This is a thread to have fun. I'm 46 and I can still have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit with the unfriendly comments.


He has a problem with showing respect to the elderly


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> He has a problem with showing respect to the elderly:lachen:


That is how you do it.







Now get over here and help me shovel some snow.


----------



## KSIMP88

Get ta folding. Make up for my crappy lectric bill


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Canadian smack talk? Ohhh Letterkenny Problems


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> He has a problem with showing respect to the elderly:lachen:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get over here and help me shovel some snow.
Click to expand...

First I need to shovel up all the junk in this thread...


----------



## hertz9753

Are you going to be nice?


----------



## hertz9753

This how I saw it.













I didn't pull that pic out of my butt. You can also find pics of me on this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/2049/show-yourself-reopened-again/24540_20#post_21693586


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to be nice?


Definitely not now that you brought that over to this thread...


----------



## BWG

I just wanted to say that I'm going to win GPU Wildcard this month in the Team Competition.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I just wanted to say that I'm going to win GPU Wildcard this month in the Team Competition.


And I will lose because my GTS 450 failed 31 units this month.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> And I will lose because my GTS 450 failed 31 units this month.


Stop failing WUs!!!


----------



## dman811

WAIT... kremtok and mironccr345 are behind me in the GPU Wild category... I'm not a loser


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> WAIT... kremtok and mironccr345 are behind me in the GPU Wild category... I'm not a loser


It's still early.


----------



## dman811

Well I still should be able to beat kremtok...


----------



## dman811

Crap, thought it was still January...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Crap, thought it was still January...


I like you.


----------



## dman811

I seriously thought it was still January and had an inkling of hope that I wasn't going to be in last place.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I seriously thought it was still January and had an inkling of hope that I wasn't going to be in last place.


Are really folding with a gts 450?


----------



## dman811

Yup, I fold on all the hardware I can get my hands on, which includes but isn't limited to my GTX 660 Ti, my GTS 450, my mom's Athlon II X2 260, the 30 computers I have access to at school and on weekends and at night I fold on a 32 core server with a AMD FirePro S9000 workstation card that averages GTX 660 Ti type PPD.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yup, I fold on all the hardware I can get my hands on, which includes but isn't limited to my GTX 660 Ti, my GTS 450, my mom's Athlon II X2 260, the 30 computers I have access to at school and on weekends and at night I fold on a 32 core server with a AMD FirePro S9000 workstation card that averages GTX 660 Ti type PPD.


I like you. Jep is also pretty cool.









Pepe tried to fold, but the volcano said NO!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

*BWG*

I hope you know your slot on the overclock.net team will soon be mine (= . Almost got my rig done so 250K+ and then building a server and got a special something coming in
the mail soon (= . YA'LL BETTER WATCH OUT!!! BOBO'S COMING!


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## Kitler

Come at me bros.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Come at me bros.


Are you getting the hang of that stick shift?


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are you getting the hang of that stick shift?


Actually didn't stall it today. Very proud of myself.









Also I have folded more points than you this month so...

Edit:


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Actually didn't stall it today. Very proud of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have folded more points than you this month so burrrrrnnnnnn.


We are very close in points for the month.









I have 3 9401 buns in the oven.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Come at me bros.


Oh, _I AM_.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Oh, _I AM_.


You have some good numbers this month.









I have an idea for you. Farve Hotdogs.






Add Chicago to that jingle and you could sell some hotdogs.


----------



## anubis1127

Mmmm, hot dogs...


----------



## BWG

I just wanted to point out that I feel I will win GPU Wildcard in the Team Competition this month.


----------



## Zealon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I just wanted to point out that I feel I will win GPU Wildcard in the Team Competition this month.


I just wanted to point out that I feel I will win *i7* in the Team Competition this month.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

While we're on the pointing-things-out bandwagon :

#Winning 32+










@BWG


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zealon*
> 
> I just wanted to point out that I feel I will win *i7* in the Team Competition this month.


You forgot the sparkles.

http://kakaostats.com/t.php?t=37726

http://www.overclock.net/u/100582/paradigm-shifter

Who is that guy?


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I just wanted to point out that I feel I will win GPU Wildcard in the Team Competition this month.


On one update you're the 'Big Cheese' and the next you're not.











Go *lanofsong*.


----------



## lanofsong

Providing BWG does not run into core15's, he will be the Big Cheese - constantly losing ground every WU drop. Where are the FahCore gods when you want them?


----------



## hertz9753

Can I be the op?


----------



## lawrencendlw

What's up guys? How goes OCN Folding? It's been a long time since I have been on here. Just checking up and seeing how everyone has been.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> What's up guys? How goes OCN Folding? It's been a long time since I have been on here. Just checking up and seeing how everyone has been.


The hertz says you and mach1 have been parked for to long.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

oh look, I found the lulz.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol yeah maybe we need another rematch to spark things up again. Though I'm certain that my 2 i7's, 3 gtx 480's, and gtx 570 won't get much PPD now a days.


----------



## mach1

... and I don't remember how to fold...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> ... and I don't remember how to fold...


Want help?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> ... and I don't remember how to fold...


Lol I forgot how to fold too. I had to take a crash course.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> ... and I don't remember how to fold...


lies..


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> lies..


Of course he's lying lol. He's just scared of a rematch from me


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Want help?


No!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> lies..












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Of course he's lying lol. He's just scared of a rematch from me


If I remembered how to fold, I would win. Again.


----------



## KSIMP88

Someday when I can afford electricity again....

I've had a plan years. Hope it can be realized. A [email protected] Shed. A/C'd and hot air ducts. Mmmm


----------



## hertz9753

You guy's are doing it wrong.









It is good to see some past folders posting though.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1*
> 
> No!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remembered how to fold, I would win. Again.


I would mistake that as a challenge if you were actually big enough to back it up by coming and folding again. It's a shame to let all of that equipment to go to waste.


----------



## hertz9753

This is getting good.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> This is getting good.


Correct me if I'm wrong but It is called the "[email protected]: "Friendly" Trash Talking" thread right? So I thought that I was supposed to talk trash to try and make someone else feel like they have to fold. That was basically the point that this thread was made to get across. To instill a sense of competition in people and make them want to get more PPD. Well, I'm calling Mach1 out then. Meet me at noon at the bike racks and bring your lunch money!!! Oh and if you tell your mommy on me then I'm just going to make it worst for you... And by lunch money I mean folding rigs by the way.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but It is called the "[email protected]: "Friendly" Trash Talking" thread right? So I thought that I was supposed to talk trash to try and make someone else feel like they have to fold. That was basically the point that this thread was made to get across. To instill a sense of competition in people and make them want to get more PPD. Well, I'm calling Mach1 out then. Meet me at noon at the bike racks and bring your lunch money!!! Oh and if you tell your mommy on me then I'm just going to make it worst for you... And by lunch money I mean folding rigs by the way.


How will you get power out at the bike racks? Are going to make hot dogs and hamburgers with your GTX 480's while folding?


----------



## dman811

FOLDING FIGHT!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> How will you get power out at the bike racks? Are going to make hot dogs and hamburgers with your GTX 480's while folding?


I was thinking about baking some pizza's If you can cook on a car engine then you certainly can cook on my GPU's... As for the power... Solar powered generators. Either that or run a lot of really long extension cables. But to be honest, the whole bike rack thing was meant to be more metaphoric than literal lol!!!


----------



## Jeppzer

My computer folds more than your computer.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> My computer folds more than your computer.


No...


----------



## anubis1127

Your mom's computer folds.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Your mom's computer folds.


Yes it does.


----------



## hertz9753

Nice!


----------



## dman811

Athlon II X2 260







when I get a new build for my mom I plan to bench the hell out of that chip.


----------



## lawrencendlw

LOL you guys crack me up. I tell my kids all the time "Your mother wears combat boots" to which they reply "Yes she does" because their mom is in the Navy lol. This just reminded me of that.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> LOL you guys crack me up. I tell my kids all the time "Your mother wears combat boots" to which they reply "Yes she does" because their mom is in the Navy lol. This just reminded me of that.


I'm old enough to remember that reference.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Thank god I'm not the only one lol. I was starting to feel like a old man.


----------



## hertz9753

Old guy's can fold?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Old guy's can fold?


Yeah we just have to make sure to not accidentally put our preparation H or Ben Gay on our GPU'S and CPU's instead of TIM. I wonder why kind of temps hemorrhoid cream would get. Is there a cure time? Lol


----------



## hertz9753

Who do you think are the older folders?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Who do you think are the older folders?


Not me, right???


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Not me, right???


----------



## lawrencendlw

I don't consider myself to be a "Older Folder". I'm only 32 lol. I mean I am older than some but not by far the oldest folder on OCN. I know of one that is over 50 and still kicking some ass.


----------



## dman811

I dunno, but I'm a youngster, only 18.


----------



## 1337LutZ

I am a older folder, well used to. AMD 5850 and X6 domination before it was mainstream


----------



## dman811

You should get back into it.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You should get back into it.


Dont have the hardware for it. I do keep the stats site up to data as i designed it


----------



## Jeppzer

GIT OFF ME LAWN!


----------



## anubis1127

*Stomps muddy boots all over lawn*


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I don't consider myself to be a "Older Folder". I'm only 32 lol. I mean I am older than some but not by far the oldest folder on OCN. I know of one that is over 50 and still kicking some ass.


LarsL is 50 and I'm pretty sure msgclb is around 70 as fof me I'm only 46.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> GIT OFF ME LAWN!


Back off #20!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> GIT OFF ME LAWN!
> 
> 
> 
> Back off #20!
Click to expand...

Nuh-uh you di'int! :O


----------



## lawrencendlw

Haha he has you there Jeppzer. Even if he is just 1 higher than you. I can just see Hertz leaving a flaming bag of dog poo on your front porch and ringing the door bell then hiding in the bushes lol.


----------



## Erick Silver

@$ilent Hey! I am sneaking up on you mate! Better step it up!!



As you can see I have already passed Edibrac. And as much as it saddens me, even though they are no longer producing points, TheBlademaster01 and Syrillians_Army I have surpassed total point wise as well.

You better step it up too Lawrence. Or you will never catch up to me.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> @$ilent Hey! I am sneaking up on you mate! Better step it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I have already passed Edibrac. And as much as it saddens me, even though they are no longer producing points, TheBlademaster01 and Syrillians_Army I have surpassed total point wise as well.
> 
> You better step it up too Lawrence. Or you will never catch up to me.


Oh I will catch you. I have almost double your daily average PPD. And i will be adding a whole bunch of new gear including but not limited to several GTX 780 TI's and maybe a couple of new CPU's too. I should catch you within a couple of months. Shouldn't be hard lol.


----------



## anubis1127

My 780 is sitting here talking smack to my 24 thread 2P...the kind of sad part is the 780 is correct.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> My 780 is sitting here talking smack to my 24 thread 2P...the kind of sad part is the 780 is correct.


How many restarts did it take to get your 2P running? That rig has not folded for awhile.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> How many restarts did it take to get your 2P running? That rig has not folded for awhile.


0. Heh, yeah, its been hiding under my desk for the last two months or so. Just plugged it back in, hit the power button, and let it rip.


----------



## dman811

I'll be there to get your other stuff sometime in the process of my moving. I think that's probably easier to say than explain that I will be moving sometime within the next two months but having no clue when specifically.


----------



## anubis1127

I've got a bunch of random stuffs in the office.


----------



## dman811

I finished a unit at 12:59:01 am and it finished submitting at 1:00:01. So mad.


----------



## anubis1127

xD That sucks.

On the plus side, you'll get a credit for it in about 4 hours.


----------



## dman811

Ya true, and it gives me a head start on points for today.

EDIT: I even closed every program I had open to give as much resources to the GPU as possible. I bet if I hadn't watched an hour long TV show it would have submitted in time.


----------



## hertz9753

I can't trash talk after all of that.


----------



## dman811

Sure you can, you can taunt me on not submitting the unit in time.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I've got a bunch of random stuffs in the office.


I can haz random stuff.







Only if they're computer parts... I don't need any Anubis pocket protectors or anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I can't trash talk after all of that.


Hey, shut up knucklehead! Get back to folding!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> I can haz random stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they're computer parts... I don't need any Anubis pocket protectors or anything.
> Hey, shut up knucklehead! Get back to folding!


I've got dibs on the random stuffs.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've got dibs on the random stuffs.


Age before beauty. Move over young'in. You're still young and virile!


----------



## dman811

How about we do a TC folding point off. Whoever gets more points in one day gets the stuffs.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> How about we do a TC folding point off. Whoever gets more points in one day gets the stuffs.


Once I get my i7 running.


----------



## dman811

Remember TC parts only.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Remember TC parts only.


That counts! I'm swapping my 8320 CPU-wild for this Bloomfield.


----------



## dman811

I know, I don't think you'll get enough points even from that to win.


----------



## repo_man

Are counting only the hardware we're using for our team, or any hardware we have that is TC compatible?


----------



## dman811

Only hardware we are folding for the team


----------



## repo_man

Hold on, let me get that 780 back from Paulwuz here and temp fold for the team again. LOL.


----------



## dman811

You might win that fight if you did that...


----------



## hertz9753

Do guy's want to race to 150 million points with me?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Do guy's want to race to 150 million points with me?


This guy right here...


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Do guy's want to race to 150 million points with me?


I'm in.


----------



## dman811

You'd lose that battle a while ago.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'm in.


Second place for you.


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


Eh not far off, but if EOC is correct you should be in the 200M range by mid-December whereas Jeppzer will be in the 185M range. If I were you Mike, I'd be on the lookout for NYT.


----------



## hertz9753

I still have stuff that I'm not using.











To much heat and power.


----------



## Erick Silver

Whats that at the top of the pic?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Whats that at the top of the pic?


It is a GTX 780 SC ACX by the looks of it.


----------



## dman811

The plates look gold to me which would suggest that it's a GTX 770.


----------



## anubis1127

That could be, I can't tell the color real well from the pic.


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Eh not far off, but if EOC is correct you should be in the 200M range by mid-December whereas Jeppzer will be in the 185M range. If I were you Mike, I'd be on the lookout for NYT.


I thought I heard my ears burning! I'll just keep my trash talking on the EOC line graphs.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Whats that at the top of the pic?


That is a GTX 770 with an ACX cooler. I love that cooler so much that I bought one for the 770 below it.

The 770 is the same size as the 780 though.


----------



## Erick Silver

-sigh- suffered some downtime Tue and Wed. Power fluctuations at home from Mon night storm. That put me at the bottom of both the AMD ranks and CPU-WC ranks.....Not happy.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That is a GTX 770 with an ACX cooler. I love that cooler so much that I bought one for the 770 below it.
> 
> The 770 is the same size as the 780 though.


I mean, if you don't have room or power, I could happily give that puppy a temp folding home.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> -sigh- suffered some downtime Tue and Wed. Power fluctuations at home from Mon night storm. That put me at the bottom of both the AMD ranks and CPU-WC ranks.....Not happy.


Sorry to hear that Rob.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> I mean, if you don't have room or power, I could happily give that puppy a temp folding home.


Don't make me go Forrest Gump on you!


----------



## BWG

Hi.


----------



## Kitler

Bring it bros


----------



## anubis1127

Already brought it.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Already brought it.


----------



## anubis1127

Lol.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Lol.


Started...

For real.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Started...pooping.
> 
> For real.


Oh my!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Oh it's already sauerbraten!


----------



## Erick Silver

Okay. Removed failing H60 from CPU, Installed Hyper 212+, Temps went way down. GPU starts having Driver failure and restarts....Wha??


----------



## dman811

The mysteries of computers and folding.


----------



## dman811

@BWG I just passed you.


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm gonna be passing $ilent in about 2.5 weeks at the rate of things right now. I passed BWG a bit ago.


----------



## BWG

Kinda hard to stay ahead when I don't fold.


----------



## Erick Silver

You don't fold? Then why are you here. Go away non believer! SHUN! SHUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm looking forward to overtaking @BWG hopefully sometime around this winter *grins* ...Well, after summer temps go away so the living room's bearable...


----------



## BWG

Shooooooosh


----------



## hertz9753

The crack of that whip!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Shooooooosh


Not my fault you suck at not folding.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Not my fault you suck at not folding.


#shotsfired


----------



## notyettoday




----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> #shotsfired


----------



## Erick Silver

What? No one has any trash to talk?

Heads up to the other teams. The Royal Navy spent some time, effort, and cash upgrading some of its hardware this month. I think the month of August will prove to be an interesting month indeed.

AMD Category Upgrade - Erick Silver - 7950 -> 7970
CPU-W Upgrades Erick Silver X6 1090T -> Edibrac 4690K
GPU-W Upgrades - Majin GTX580 -> 270X
There may be one or two others that I can't recall at the moment. So hold on to your Proteins boys. The Royal Navy is comin'!!!


----------



## anubis1127

Zip bop do waaah.


----------



## hertz9753

I would have skipped the dash and faced the other thing < like that. Just saying...


----------



## anubis1127

Sugar Smacks < Honey Comb?


----------



## Erick Silver

Oh. and LarsL went from 2x GTX670 to 2x R9 280x Toxic in the GPU-E Category.


----------



## dman811

Actually Edibrac had the 670s.


----------



## anubis1127

That statement is true @dman811.


----------



## hertz9753

Everybody gets Anna's Thins for free. They come with two eldery German ladies.


----------



## Erick Silver

Ah, We had so many changes this month I lost track of it all.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Ah, We had so many changes this month I lost track of it all.


So the Captain of a different team had to remember for you?


----------



## Erick Silver

You know, with my move in the last 2 weeks, a baby shower party, my change in hardware, work, everyone elses change in hardware, the loss of a poor folder and the temp filling of that folder in his spot, the temp filling I was attempting to do for the CPU-W slot(and the poor job of it I was doing), it's no wonder I lost a few gigs of info.


----------



## dman811

It's the trash talk thread, I was just teasing.


----------



## Erick Silver

I know. No worries.


----------



## Erick Silver

Is there a way to individually identify each card in its slot with HFM and V7 Client? I want one slot to read the 7970 and the other to read 7950. Thanks guys.


----------



## dman811

I know that it used to be possible but I can't for the life of me figure out how to do it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I know that it used to be possible but I can't for the life of me figure out how to do it.


I don't think so, I am pretty sure you are making that up.


----------



## dman811

Someone had a tutorial on how to do it. Can't remember who.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Someone had a tutorial on how to do it. Can't remember who.


----------



## dman811

If I find it will you just accept that you are wrong?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If I find it will you just accept that you are wrong?


You cannot find something that doesn't exist.


----------



## dman811

It had an i7 930 in it along with some GPU.


----------



## hertz9753

They tried that in 1981.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It had an i7 930 in it along with some GPU.


The only way I could think it may be possible would be with some ass-hattery involving running the client multiple times using different ports on the same box.


----------



## dman811

It was done somewhere in here


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It was done somewhere in here


I doubt it.


----------



## dman811

@zodac wasn't it you that made that tutorial?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @zodac wasn't it you that made that tutorial?


Pfft. He doesn't know anything, why bring him into this?


----------



## dman811

Because he doesn't seem to like me.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Because he doesn't seem to like me.


His insults won't magically make something that doesn't exist appear though.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris*
> 
> *Work Unit History Viewer*
> 
> Go to Tools - Work Unit History Viewer
> 
> Or press *CTRL+H*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Select *New* to create a new filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type a *name* for the filter.
> 
> It can be anything, example - _i7 930 or CPU1_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under name select *Instance Name*.
> 
> This is easiest to match up the clients to the filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under operator select *Equal*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under value type in the same name you created for your client.
> 
> See picture - Red boxes must match in name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press OK and now you should have filtered all your other clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestion is to add 1 filter per hardware you have to make it easier to look for problems.


----------



## anubis1127

Hacks.


----------



## dman811

Looks like a regular folder knows something more than the big bad Folding Editor.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Looks like a regular folder knows something more than the big bad Folding Editor.


Also, what is that actually doing? Its just making a filter to look at the WU history.

Not really the same thing as renaming the individual slots, so not applicable.


----------



## dman811

If it makes the slot look like something else I can be perfectly happy with it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If it makes the slot look like something else I can be perfectly happy with it.


It doesn't though?

[edit]

I just tried it, it literally just makes a filter, nothing more, nothing less. So I still say not applicable.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*


Lol at who you just quoted.

And that's just filtering the history. You still can't change the names of individual v7 slots. It doesn't change the name in the main window. The names you see in the main HFM window of that guide are for v6 clients.


----------



## hertz9753

Hacks=don't own the hardware.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Lol at who you just quoted.
> 
> And that's just filtering the history. You still can't change the names of individual v7 slots. It doesn't change the name in the main window. The names you see in the main HFM window of that guide are for v6 clients.


Why, is LilChris not such a good source?

I still knew that something like it was possible at one point.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Why, is LilChris not such a good source?
> 
> I still knew that something like it was possible at one point.


Lol, he's a good source for theft.

V6 you could name each individual slot differently because they were individiual clients running.


----------



## dman811

What do you mean a good source for theft?

So V6 was better in that aspect.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What do you mean a good source for theft?
> 
> So V6 was better in that aspect.


He stole a bunch of prizes then went AWOL.

I guess? HFM support probably wasn't on the list of concerns when Stanford began developing the v7 client.


----------



## dman811

Well then... Didn't know that.


----------



## anubis1127

@hertz9753 Did you like my old school post in the ocn millionaires thread?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well then... Didn't know that.


He did come back and post after that. You will not find that post in a search.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So V6 was better in that aspect.


Yes, so far as HFM is concerned. However, I gladly give that up in order to have a single control interface (FAHControl) that can monitor and control multiple clients across multiple computers. I'm also glad to have the ability to finish work units without having to stop the client and add the oneunit flag.

The writers of HFM could have added slot naming functionality. In fact they can get all of the detailed slot info directly from the client. The telnet interface used by v7 clients provides that kind of info and much, much more. Everything you see in the FAHControl window is provided by the client.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> @hertz9753 Did you like my old school post in the ocn millionaires thread?


Yes! Are those DC Stats in blue?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Yes! Are those DC Stats in blue?


I got them from the hardfolding stats site you linked. The formatting was vintage blue_devil though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @zodac wasn't it you that made that tutorial?


Don't know what you're talking about. I never did anything useful here.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I got them from the hardfolding stats site you linked. The formatting was vintage blue_devil though.


I like it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Don't know what you're talking about. I never did anything useful here.


Do you still have your finger on f5?


----------



## zodac

No, don't be silly. I just answer the quote/mention emails.


----------



## Erick Silver

I will be down from folding for the next 24 hours at least. We moved into an older house and apparently the 2 upstairs bedrooms are on 1 15amp breaker. Well with my Red Steel computer(X6 1090T, HD7970, HD7950, etc) and the wifes Blue Butterfly(X4 955 BE, GTX560SE), an AC Unit in our window and the other room has an AC Unit and what ever TV he has over there, we are popping the breaker every time I turn on the folding client. So tomorrow I am headed to the hardware store to get a new breaker and I hope to be back up and running tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## anubis1127

Oops.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Don't know what you're talking about. I never did anything useful here.


Truth? From the z?


----------



## dman811

z needed help, I helped.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Don't know what you're talking about. I never did anything useful here.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth? From the z?
Click to expand...

Yeah... it was the only way they'd let me come back and visit. No more lies.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> z needed help, I helped.


If by "help" you mean "someone to laugh at", then yes.


----------



## dman811

I can post a screenshot.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I can post a screenshot.


So can I. I wonder if there's more...









Oh hey zodac. What's up?


----------



## dman811

Ya but you can't get one of zodac asking dman811 for help.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Oh hey zodac. What's up?


Nothing much. Got some more free time now I'm out of uni, so thinking of starting up some Folding again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ya but you can't get one of zodac asking dman811 for help.


That's a terrible photoshop job. Everyone knows I'd never use those two smilies after one another.


----------



## dman811




----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Nothing much. Got some more free time now I'm out of uni, so thinking of starting up some Folding again.
> That's a terrible photoshop job. Everyone knows I'd never use those two smilies after one another.


That's not true. I have seen














in a pm.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I'mma need to see some proof.


----------



## BWG

Maybe I should fold again too.


----------



## mironccr345

Maybe you should make a sandwich.

How's this? Too much?


----------



## dman811

Would Patsy approve?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Yeah, I'mma need to see some proof.


Most of the pm's look like this.



The good one's came later.


----------



## zodac

That doesn't disprove what I said. I said I don't post those two smilies one after the other. not that I don't use smilies, or have two in a row

C'mon hertz, it's like you're not even making an effort.


----------



## zodac

And damn, 2011... it's been 3 years? :O


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> And damn, 2011... it's been 3 years? :O


I'm trying, but most of my pm's looked like this...


----------



## zodac

Yeah, we lost all conversation formatting after the migration, didn't we?


----------



## BWG

Savvy users didn't, only those who are old, or still living with parents did.









I remembered what thread this is...


----------



## hertz9753

Some of them are still in my pm's. You are talking about the box, right?


----------



## hertz9753

My post was for zodac. It's to funny to edit now.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> And damn, 2011... it's been 3 years? :O


That was my reaction when I came back to the computer/forum/folding community recently from a hiatus that started in early 2012. A LOT of folding stuff has changed. GPUs didn't get bonus points back then and standard users like myself getting more than 100K PPD was unheard of unless you built a quad-opteron style dedicated folding beast.

Now GPUs can get over 100k PPD by themselves







times have changed lol


----------



## dman811

And it is definitely for the better now!


----------



## Erick Silver

I've been a member since 2009. The change over the years has been dramatic to say the least. I started folding with a Celeron Dual Core LGA775 processor and a ATI HD2600 GPU. 100k was something that I would see in like a year. Now I get 100k pretty regularly in 1 day. Its mind blowing. Hell, just this morning I dropped 2 WU for a total of 129k. That was at 6am. 2 more WU will drop in about 11 hours.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I've been a member since 2009. The change over the years has been dramatic to say the least. I started folding with a Celeron Dual Core LGA775 processor and a ATI HD2600 GPU. 100k was something that I would see in like a year. Now I get 100k pretty regularly in 1 day. Its mind blowing. Hell, just this morning I dropped 2 WU for a total of 129k. That was at 6am. 2 more WU will drop in about 11 hours.


No kidding! I remember starting to fold when socket 478 was around. Took forever for that pentium to turn in a WU, lol. Even when I had my "big boy" gpu for the folding team (a GTX275 with an enormous Accelero cooler), the gpu on a GOOD DAY did 10K ppd. My first million was a huge deal for me. Now I do that much in a little more than a week. O_O


----------



## HoneyBadger84

P13001 status: #Rekt


















So if I'm not too sleepy to do the math right, if I can manage to keep the cool, and I'm running QuadFire... that'd be uh... *thinks*

336K for 4 WUs


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> P13001 status: #Rekt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I'm not too sleepy to do the math right, if I can manage to keep the cool, and I'm running QuadFire... that'd be uh... *thinks*
> 
> 336K for 4 WUs


Or 600K PPD for 3 290X's - crazy PPD


----------



## dman811

If you folded those 24/7 (I know you don't plan to) you'd make it into the top 100 pretty quickly. Definitely be in top producers for the team pretty quick.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If you folded those 24/7 (I know you don't plan to) you'd make it into the top 100 pretty quickly. Definitely be in top producers for the team pretty quick.


I may work it out after I'm decided on keeping QuadFire or reverting to TriFire, so at least one card is folding most of the time.

Figured out a sweet spot that avoids clock variances on the Sapphire card while not needing additional voltage. Left it running at 1020MHz +20% Power Limit, TPF was coming in at just under 5m40s, still 62-64C load temp. 2% OC ftw. Lol

Seems I has a power glitch again though, delayed the unit about 30mins give or take while I was asleep. Guess I really so need to get a new backup battery. CPU folding on 11 threads @ 4.2GHz + 1 290X folding was only drawing about 490W from the wall. Not bad.


----------



## hertz9753

When I get my new folding rig running I will name it Fuzzy Bunny II again and still not tell you what's inside. I will put clap your hands on the bottom of the bunny picture though...


----------



## dman811

It's frustrating not knowing your hardware Mike.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> When I get my new folding rig running I will name it Fuzzy Bunny II again and still not tell you what's inside. I will put clap your hands on the bottom of the bunny picture though...


Evil. Lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's frustrating not knowing your hardware Mike.


I have 3 Rocketfish/Huntkey 900w PSU's. Those would be the silver one's that you see in my pictures. I also have 3 other PSU's.

4 i5's and 2 i7's. All of them are Sandy's and Ivy's

2 GTX 780's, 2 GTX 770's, 1 GTX 660Ti, 1 GTX 660, 1 GTX 460(That I didn't send to you. I may include other things) and 1 GT 610.

If I posted a a rig I could not answer questions.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have 3 Rocketfish/Huntkey 900w PSU's. Those would be the silver one's that you see in my pictures. I also have 3 other PSU's.
> 
> 4 i5's and 2 i7's. All of them are Sandy's and Ivy's
> 
> 2 GTX 780's, 2 GTX 770's, 1 GTX 660Ti, 1 GTX 660, 1 GTX 460(That I didn't send to you. I may include other things) and 1 GT 610.
> 
> If I posted a a rig I could not answer questions.


Imagine if that were all interconnected in to one monstrosity.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Thar she blows folks!

Before (not updated since 3am)

Just updated:


Awwwyiss


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have 3 Rocketfish/Huntkey 900w PSU's. Those would be the silver one's that you see in my pictures. I also have 3 other PSU's.
> 
> 4 i5's and 2 i7's. All of them are Sandy's and Ivy's
> 
> 2 GTX 780's, 2 GTX 770's, 1 GTX 660Ti, 1 GTX 660, 1 GTX 460(That I didn't send to you. I may include other things) and 1 GT 610.
> 
> If I posted a a rig I could not answer questions.


Wow, must generate a lot of heat. I'm guessing the GT 610 is with the i5 you are temping on.


----------



## dman811

So this is what happens when you let a unit reach the deadline (by mistake of course)

Code:



Code:


12:21:03:WU00:FS00:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
12:21:04:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
12:21:04:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:40 clone:0 gen:86 core:0x17 unit:0x000000626652edc45399d79b44e0e687
12:21:04:WU00:FS00:Uploading 8.37MiB to 171.67.108.52
12:21:04:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
12:21:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 8.96%
12:21:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 19.42%
12:21:22:WU00:FS00:Upload 29.13%
12:21:28:WU00:FS00:Upload 37.35%
12:21:34:WU00:FS00:Upload 44.82%
12:21:40:WU00:FS00:Upload 52.29%
12:21:46:WU00:FS00:Upload 59.76%
12:21:52:WU00:FS00:Upload 67.23%
12:21:58:WU00:FS00:Upload 74.70%
12:22:04:WU00:FS00:Upload 82.17%
12:22:10:WU00:FS00:Upload 89.64%
12:22:16:WU00:FS00:Upload 97.12%
12:22:18:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
12:22:18:WU00:FS00:Server responded GOT_ALREADY (434)
12:22:18:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Server did not like results, dumping
12:22:18:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## nitteo

hello. just passing by today.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitteo*
> 
> hello. just passing by today.


Whoa hoa! Good to see you peep in, Nitteo! How've you been?


----------



## dman811




----------



## nitteo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Whoa hoa! Good to see you peep in, Nitteo! How've you been?


good good thanks repo, you know just life stuff... 3kids and a move to Miami.

just passing through OCN! still feels like home.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitteo*
> 
> good good thanks repo, you know just life stuff... 3kids and a move to Miami.
> 
> just passing through OCN! still feels like home.


I'm sure that move was..._interesting_ with three kids, haha. I've only recently gotten back to hanging around here regularly myself. It's always good to see the old names around. Glad to hear you're doing well. Pop in again before too long!


----------



## Erick Silver

To those of you on Team Infinity. Watch out. The Royal Navy is under full sail and coming up on your starboard side..


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> To those of you on Team Infinity. Watch out. The Royal Navy is under full sail and coming up on your starboard side..


*shakes hook hand* Ya filthy Royalists!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> To those of you on Team Infinity. Watch out. The Royal Navy is under full sail and coming up on your starboard side..


RAMMING speed!


----------



## repo_man




----------



## Erick Silver

LOL Thats how I picture the team.


----------



## repo_man

That's pretty much most of the BBB.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I'm sad







The Antec HCP-850 didn't get here today







So I can't start testin' QuadFire on my first of 2 days off. So I basically coulda left this 290X running another WU & it woulda finished by now







Grrr.

Oh well. I think I'm gonna go ahead & rewire/reposition my current PSU so that the 850W can take the top position & my current will be on bottom. Antec will be used for CPU+top GPU+fans+HDD/SSDs, 1200W will be tasked with the other 3 GPUs. Should be interesting... I dunno if the AX1200W CPU plugs will reach if I mount it on bottom, but I've always wanted to find out










lol I love that it shows me doing 100k today, that's pretty much all that 1 P13001, & a few small CPU WUs (plus one big one that was like 15k).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> *shakes hook hand* Ya filthy Royalists!


I agree. BBB shall put them in their place! I'll... make sure the powder stays dry or something


----------



## HoneyBadger84

So the Antec HCP 850W unit showed up yesterday as I was rewiring in preparation for it showing up today... got it installed & popped off some benchmarks... debating if I wanna deal with 9hrs of heat output & run a WU on each card just to give them their final burn in before I do more regular stuff... Might hold off on that til tonight when it's cooler ^_^


----------



## anubis1127

Fold some now & later.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Is anyone aware of the yes or no answer on if I have to disable Crossfire before attempting to fold on them?


----------



## dman811

I'm pretty sure you could do it either way, but I am not positive, @anubis1127?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I may need to read the fine print in the [email protected] controls, what I'd like to do is setup for 2 to run the game I wanna play while the other 2 Fold. I know there's so kinda indexing involved in the GPU slot selection... I'll have to figure that out.

Is there any way to make it NOT start a CPU unit as soon as I start the client? Haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I may need to read the fine print in the [email protected] controls, what I'd like to do is setup for 2 to run the game I wanna play while the other 2 Fold. I know there's so kinda indexing involved in the GPU slot selection... I'll have to figure that out.
> 
> Is there any way to make it NOT start a CPU unit as soon as I start the client? Haven't figured that out yet.


For your other question, you can leave CFX enabled. I never disable it on my main gaming PC, and fold on both GPUs.

For the CPU slot question, easy peasy, just add the flag 'pause-on-start' and set that to true. I actually use that flag on my GPU slots as well on my gaming rig.

The multi GPU one is a bit tricky, not sure how that would work if you have CFX enabled, unless you can specifiy how many GPUs to CFX, which I don't think is a thing. If you wanted to game on one, and fold on the other 3 that would be easy. For Tahiti it would be easy too, could just remove CFX bridge from the bottom two GPUs. I'm just not sure how that would work with Hawaii as it doesn't use a CFX bridge. Let me know if you can just CFX two of the GPUs, if so I can help you get the multi GPU slots sorted out.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> For your other question, you can leave CFX enabled. I never disable it on my main gaming PC, and fold on both GPUs.
> 
> For the CPU slot question, easy peasy, just add the flag 'pause-on-start' and set that to true. I actually use that flag on my GPU slots as well on my gaming rig.
> 
> The multi GPU one is a bit tricky, not sure how that would work if you have CFX enabled, unless you can specifiy how many GPUs to CFX, which I don't think is a thing. If you wanted to game on one, and fold on the other 3 that would be easy. For Tahiti it would be easy too, could just remove CFX bridge from the bottom two GPUs. I'm just not sure how that would work with Hawaii as it doesn't use a CFX bridge. Let me know if you can just CFX two of the GPUs, if so I can help you get the multi GPU slots sorted out.


Well I'm planning on playing Watch_Dogs which runs best on single screen/2-way Crossfire, so I have it setup to crossfire only the top & bottom card (reads out as 0 & 12 on CCC). So I'd be wanting to fold on the two I'm not using for the game (the middle 2).

For the CPU auto start thing, can I add that before the program starts & if so how? Otherwise it'll start up & start running one right away... of course I could just let it start, stop it, set it to only use half my cores (so the other half can run the game), then I just gotta figure out the GPU slot selections.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Well I'm planning on playing Watch_Dogs which runs best on single screen/2-way Crossfire, so I have it setup to crossfire only the top & bottom card (reads out as 0 & 12 on CCC). So I'd be wanting to fold on the two I'm not using for the game (the middle 2).
> 
> For the CPU auto start thing, can I add that before the program starts & if so how? Otherwise it'll start up & start running one right away... of course I could just let it start, stop it, set it to only use half my cores (so the other half can run the game), then I just gotta figure out the GPU slot selections.


OK, for the first half do you have GPU-Z installed? If not then go ahead and install that, after that I think you would be able to follow @DownshiftArtist's guide on multi-GPU folding.

For the second half, start the program, stop the WU and play. If you want to fold on the CPU while you game you are going to need to affinity lock the cores you want to game on and the cores you want to fold on otherwise one is going to get in the way of the other. That can be done in Task Manager under the right click menu > Set Affinity.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

So my main GPU is 0, the two I want are 1 & 2, and #3 would be the card I'm crossfired with... I think. I'm just gonna run it with 1 & 2 designated for folding & see if it starts the units on them or not... if it picks the wrong ones I'll rearrange my crossfire designation to use the 2 it's not using... it won't use the one on top as long as I'm not letting it pick GPU 0, right?

Edit: Should I be messing with the OpenCL & CUDA markers? I assume no on the CUDA marker since I'm using R9 290Xs... but what about the OpenCL?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Rofl, looks like I got it half right. It's folding on card 2 & 4 I think. I'll just haveta pause & switch crossfire to 1&3 then I'm good I think... actually I may just play on one card... that'll work, scarifice some settings for the greater PPD good







lol

Edit: Got 3 P9201s... they puny! 3hr35mins estimated completion, 32K each though, not bad









Edit 2: and they're only pullin' 534W combined from the wall (I have the bottom 3 cards & HDD/SSDs on the 1200W PSU with the rest of the system on the 850W, the 1200W is plugged in to a watt-o-meter). Not bad at all what would be ~420K PPD off just the 3 GPUs if I left them running all day.

Edit 3: Okay I posted that while it was being silly... it's 215-220K PPD each GPU so 645-660K PPD if I left them running constantly







Nawt bad


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> So my main GPU is 0, the two I want are 1 & 2, and #3 would be the card I'm crossfired with... I think. I'm just gonna run it with 1 & 2 designated for folding & see if it starts the units on them or not... if it picks the wrong ones I'll rearrange my crossfire designation to use the 2 it's not using... it won't use the one on top as long as I'm not letting it pick GPU 0, right?
> 
> Edit: Should I be messing with the OpenCL & CUDA markers? I assume no on the CUDA marker since I'm using R9 290Xs... but what about the OpenCL?


You should set both indices for which ever GPU you want on that slot eitherway. The client will figure out that it can't use CUDA on it's own and switch the focus to OpenCL, but leaving either one with the -1 seems to cause confusion. Hopefully 7.4.5 has this fixed.

EDIT: But, if everything is working for you, leave it as is for now. The only thing to watch out for is that everything stays where it should after a system reboot. For whatever reason, if I didn't have all the indices on the GPU I wanted for the that slot, the client would pick slot assignments and my config file would get overwrittten, therfore losing any WUs that were in progress.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Rofl, looks like I got it half right. It's folding on card 2 & 4 I think. I'll just haveta pause & switch crossfire to 1&3 then I'm good I think... actually I may just play on one card... that'll work, scarifice some settings for the greater PPD good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Edit: Got 3 P9201s... they puny! 3hr35mins estimated completion, 32K each though, not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2: and they're only pullin' 534W combined from the wall (I have the bottom 3 cards & HDD/SSDs on the 1200W PSU with the rest of the system on the 850W, the 1200W is plugged in to a watt-o-meter). Not bad at all what would be ~420K PPD off just the 3 GPUs if I left them running all day.
> 
> Edit 3: Okay I posted that while it was being silly... it's 215-220K PPD each GPU so 645-660K PPD if I left them running constantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nawt bad


Nice, yeah p920Xs are awesome point producers for my little baby amd cards too (Pitcairn 1280 shaders ~100k PPD on p9201/p9202).

I think DownshiftArtist's guide should help you get the GPU slots figured out, but if you need help feel free to pm.

On auto it can be tricky, the client seems to get confused and mixes up the order at random almost it seems like sometimes.


----------



## dman811

You'd probably hit #1 producer if you folded all 4 and your CPU.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Uuuuugh.

Power glitch because of a passing storm resulted in one of my two PSUs tripping a UPS Battery, and I think it canned 2 of my 3 GPU WUs because of it, when I restarted 2 of them downloaded new units :'( Ah well, hopefully that won't mess up me getting bonus points. They got another P9201 each so no big. Irritating though. I wish I could get proper battery backups, after I sell the 3 other cards I have laying around besides the ones in my system I'll probably do just that.

Also, my primary GPU started doing a unit after the reboot (guess I forgot the tag it needed to not do that), which I don't want, so I deleted it's slot... will that be passed on to another GPU once it finishes it's unit, or am I going to have to re-add the primary GPU and have it finish that unit at some point?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

X_X blue screen of death. Joy. I think that power glitch earlier may have borked my drivers...

Anyone happen to know what drivers are best in terms of PPD or anything for AMD cards?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> X_X blue screen of death. Joy. I think that power glitch earlier may have borked my drivers...
> 
> Anyone happen to know what drivers are best in terms of PPD or anything for AMD cards?


Anything 14.x is good for PPD. I'm using 14.6 beta on my Linux box, and 14.7 beta on my Windows box, both seem fine. I've also used 14.4, and 14.6 beta on the W8.1 box and they were good too.

Hopefully its just drivers and not the PSU or something else. One of my PSUs was causing BSOD for me last month.. I still need to RMA that unit now that I think about it..


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Uuuuugh.
> 
> Power glitch because of a passing storm resulted in one of my two PSUs tripping a UPS Battery, and I think it canned 2 of my 3 GPU WUs because of it, when I restarted 2 of them downloaded new units :'( Ah well, hopefully that won't mess up me getting bonus points. They got another P9201 each so no big. Irritating though. I wish I could get proper battery backups, after I sell the 3 other cards I have laying around besides the ones in my system I'll probably do just that.
> 
> Also, my primary GPU started doing a unit after the reboot (guess I forgot the tag it needed to not do that), which I don't want, so I deleted it's slot... will that be passed on to another GPU once it finishes it's unit, or am I going to have to re-add the primary GPU and have it finish that unit at some point?


That would be what DownshiftArtist meant by GPUs getting random slots. As far as deleting that slot, that GPU will no longer fold until you add the slot back to the client, when you do so it will just grab a new unit rather than finish the one it started.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> X_X blue screen of death. Joy. I think that power glitch earlier may have borked my drivers...
> 
> Anyone happen to know what drivers are best in terms of PPD or anything for AMD cards?


Oh noes, BSODs suck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anything 14.x is good for PPD. I'm using 14.6 beta on my Linux box, and 14.7 beta on my Windows box, both seem fine. I've also used 14.4, and 14.6 beta on the W8.1 box and they were good too.
> 
> Hopefully its just drivers and not the PSU or something else. One of my PSUs was causing BSOD for me last month.. I still need to RMA that unit now that I think about it..


The SeaSonic unit?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That would be what DownshiftArtist meant by GPUs getting random slots. As far as deleting that slot, that GPU will no longer fold until you add the slot back to the client, when you do so it will just grab a new unit rather than finish the one it started.
> Oh noes, BSODs suck.
> The SeaSonic unit?


I also warned of random slot mixups. Also deleting that slot will probably just cause it to mix up the GPUs again on reboot.

Yes, the seasonic one.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I also warned of random slot mixups. Also deleting that slot will probably just cause it to mix up the GPUs again on reboot.
> 
> Yes, the seasonic one.


Yes you did, and yes it probably will.

I seriously wonder how much power you had that PSU trying to draw to do that to it, or maybe what voltages were going nuts.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes you did, and yes it probably will.
> 
> I seriously wonder how much power you had that PSU trying to draw to do that to it, or maybe what voltages were going nuts.


The seasonic? It wasn't much, around 300w or so. I can hook up my kill-a-watt when I get home if you want a more precise reading.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well to be on the safeish side, I reverted to the 14.4 drivers... and that unit that go "stuck" by me deleting the one slot (primary GPU) is queued for another GPU to do it after it finishes it's current one from the looks of it, so that's good...

Gonna let'em fold for a bit & see if I get another BSOD. I hope not, I can't imagine it's the PSU though, that Corsair AX1200W has been running perfectly for almost 3 years, that would be sad if it's borked









Looks like it's gonna be 3 1/2 hrs for the 3 currently running to finish roughly. Don't really wanna try gaming right away as I don't want it to be interrupted by another BSOD.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The seasonic? It wasn't much, around 300w or so. I can hook up my kill-a-watt when I get home if you want a more precise reading.


Nah, that's not necessary, although speaking of Kill-a-Watts, I am about to plug mine into my HTPC to see how much that's pulling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Well to be on the safeish side, I reverted to the 14.4 drivers... and that unit that go "stuck" by me deleting the one slot (primary GPU) is queued for another GPU to do it after it finishes it's current one from the looks of it, so that's good...
> 
> Gonna let'em fold for a bit & see if I get another BSOD. I hope not, I can't imagine it's the PSU though, that Corsair AX1200W has been running perfectly for almost 3 years, that would be sad if it's borked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be 3 1/2 hrs for the 3 currently running to finish roughly. Don't really wanna try gaming right away as I don't want it to be interrupted by another BSOD.


14.4 are good, and 3.5 hours isn't too long at all compared to 9.5 hours


----------



## anubis1127

Sigh, people that don't know how to do their own jobs are wasting my time right now. Drove 30 minutes to get here, to find out its the same dummies that couldn't get their software working correctly last time I was here and completed the setup on my end.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Nah, that's not necessary, although speaking of Kill-a-Watts, I am about to plug mine into my HTPC to see how much that's pulling.
> 14.4 are good, and 3.5 hours isn't too long at all compared to 9.5 hours


yeah, I'm very glad they didn't pick up P13001s with the issues I'm having... HOPING the BSOD issue is gone with the driver wipe. Also plugged the secondary PSU in to regular surge protection so the battery tripping doesn't stop it from working again like it did earlier... hopefully I'll have no more issues ^_^

Either the sideflow of my shop-blower fan or this particular WU, but load temps are slightly lower. 55-58C (bottom card is naturally running the coolest at 54-55C) load and it's been running for a good 10mins now. I assume the GPU load varying is normal...

These WUs seem to eat a bit more CPU cycles. Got it running CPU SMP @ 10 threads with the other 2 idle for the GPUs to access, seen them take a bite out of the ~12% of the CPU they have access to a few times already.

Edit: Just realized it could've been my CPU causing those BSODs too maybe, I was at 4.6GHz, perhaps my settings for that aren't completely stable with 4 GPUs installed like they are with 2-3... I'm running at 4.2GHz now. Slows the CPU folding down a bit but







No BSODs so far & it's been longer than the gap between the last two


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Sigh, people that don't know how to do their own jobs are wasting my time right now. Drove 30 minutes to get here, to find out its the same dummies that couldn't get their software working correctly last time I was here and completed the setup on my end.


My mom's job is basically email correspondence and there are days she doesn't know how to do that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> yeah, I'm very glad they didn't pick up P13001s with the issues I'm having... HOPING the BSOD issue is gone with the driver wipe. Also plugged the secondary PSU in to regular surge protection so the battery tripping doesn't stop it from working again like it did earlier... hopefully I'll have no more issues ^_^
> 
> Either the sideflow of my shop-blower fan or this particular WU, but load temps are slightly lower. 55-58C (bottom card is naturally running the coolest at 54-55C) load and it's been running for a good 10mins now. I assume the GPU load varying is normal...
> 
> These WUs seem to eat a bit more CPU cycles. Got it running CPU SMP @ 10 threads with the other 2 idle for the GPUs to access, seen them take a bite out of the ~12% of the CPU they have access to a few times already.
> 
> Edit: Just realized it could've been my CPU causing those BSODs too maybe, I was at 4.6GHz, perhaps my settings for that aren't completely stable with 4 GPUs installed like they are with 2-3... I'm running at 4.2GHz now. Slows the CPU folding down a bit but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No BSODs so far & it's been longer than the gap between the last two


Ya, changing one thing like adding another GPU puts more variables into what's going wrong.

HTPC at 100% load on the GPU draws a max of 273W.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Still goin' no BSODs so I guess the CPU or simply the power glitch breaking the drivers was at fault for causing the second one... round 3hrs til I drop about 90k at once







Wondering with intermittent folding how fast I can get in to the top 100 on the team... probably not very fast. Y'all have a lot more 40+Million pointers than my old team did. lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My mom's job is basically email correspondence and there are days she doesn't know how to do that.
> Ya, changing one thing like adding another GPU puts more variables into what's going wrong.
> 
> HTPC at 100% load on the GPU draws a max of 273W.


Now I will have to hook up the kill a watt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Still goin' no BSODs so I guess the CPU or simply the power glitch breaking the drivers was at fault for causing the second one... round 3hrs til I drop about 90k at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering with intermittent folding how fast I can get in to the top 100 on the team... probably not very fast. Y'all have a lot more 40+Million pointers than my old team did. lol


Better get cracking, heh. Jk, it took me a while to break into the top 100, then core 17s came out, and I had a 2P folding BA for a while, and points just started rackin up quickly.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Still goin' no BSODs so I guess the CPU or simply the power glitch breaking the drivers was at fault for causing the second one... round 3hrs til I drop about 90k at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering with intermittent folding how fast I can get in to the top 100 on the team... probably not very fast. Y'all have a lot more 40+Million pointers than my old team did. lol


Took me over a year to get into the top 200 but then again I don't have the ability to get 800K in a day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Now I will have to hook up the kill a watt.
> Better get cracking, heh. Jk, it took me a while to break into the top 100, then core 17s came out, and I had a 2P folding BA for a while, and points just started rackin up quickly.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Took me over a year to get into the top 200 but then again I don't have the ability to get 800K in a day.










Yeah I know... I could probably get about 850K PPD if I actually dedicated to the rig to it for a day or two... problems with that are multiple though.

Power out here right now is sketchy because of regular thunderstorms & me living in the middle of bumpuck Egypt in terms of how far I am from society.

Heat would be a minor issue, maybe, I think this Window AC combined with how I have the computer sitting (I have the rear exhaust all blowing in to the path of one of my room circulation fans), and the fact that I'm using a shop-blower fan for side flow which results in the cards running in the 54-59C range, it's not TOO bad.

Noise would be an issue whenever I'm trying to sleep...

And of course the fact that I couldn't game at all if I folded on all 4 GPUs would make me sad. lol


----------



## dman811

You have three others just lying around don't you? Lol I'm kidding, if I had all of that the heat might be an issue for me, noise not so much though, I used to fall asleep in the server room at school.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My mom's job is basically email correspondence and there are days she doesn't know how to do that.
> Ya, changing one thing like adding another GPU puts more variables into what's going wrong.
> 
> HTPC at 100% load on the GPU draws a max of 273W.


Looks like I'm at ~325W on the TC rig while folding. Max I've seen is 329W.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> One of my PSUs was causing BSOD for me last month.. I still need to RMA that unit now that I think about it..


You had a Seasonic wig out on you too? One of my X650s voltages are out of whack. I need to RMA it as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You have three others just lying around don't you? Lol I'm kidding, if I had all of that the heat might be an issue for me, noise not so much though, I used to fall asleep in the server room at school.


You would enjoy my office then...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> You had a Seasonic wig out on you too? One of my X650s voltages are out of whack. I need to RMA it as well.
> You would enjoy my office then...


If by wig out, you mean this:



Then yes.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You have three others just lying around don't you? Lol I'm kidding, if I had all of that the heat might be an issue for me, noise not so much though, I used to fall asleep in the server room at school.


Yes, but sadly, I don't have a computer to plug them in to









I need to resassemble what used to be my 2600k system. Might do that after I get an Antec HCP 1300W for this system (which should be able to run it alone as long as I don't OC the video cards, which I wont' for regular use). Then I can put the HCP 850W in the Asus P8P67 WS Revo I have sitting there... it just needs a processor, video card, PSU (cuz I sold them all) and it's back to being running... granted it's in an Antec LanBoy Air so uh... would need to be cleaned as a system before use cuz it ain't been used in ~2yrs.

I wonder if the board even still works







probably, quality board, I used it for folding & such a lot.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Yes, but sadly, I don't have a computer to plug them in to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to resassemble what used to be my 2600k system. Might do that after I get an Antec HCP 1300W for this system (which should be able to run it alone as long as I don't OC the video cards, which I wont' for regular use). Then I can put the HCP 850W in the Asus P8P67 WS Revo I have sitting there... it just needs a processor, video card, PSU (cuz I sold them all) and it's back to being running... granted it's in an Antec LanBoy Air so uh... would need to be cleaned as a system before use cuz it ain't been used in ~2yrs.
> 
> I wonder if the board even still works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably, quality board, I used it for folding & such a lot.


That is a sexy board, visually it looks similar to my x79 WS board, which I also find sexy.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That is a sexy board, visually it looks similar to my x79 WS board, which I also find sexy.


Looks best when full of GPUs foldin' like a boss











That crappy block I had on there managed to keep that 2600K pretty happy at 4.6GHz (it was an old block designed for socket LGA 775)... back in the day that rig got just about 100K PPD... I think it'd get a LOT more than that now. lol


----------



## anubis1127

@dman811 I forget which thread you asked about Core 18 CPU use on AMD cards, but I finally picked one up.



As you can see its the same as Core 17, which is no surprise really since they both use OpenCL.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Still goin' no BSODs so I guess the CPU or simply the power glitch breaking the drivers was at fault for causing the second one... round 3hrs til I drop about 90k at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering with intermittent folding how fast I can get in to the top 100 on the team... probably not very fast. Y'all have a lot more 40+Million pointers than my old team did. lol


I'm at rank 123 on the OCN team with 34.7 million total points. I started folding in 2010 for the team. Its taken me 4 years to get this far.

As for PSU's. I am currently running my 1x 7950 and 1x 7970 full out for folding and my 1090T CPU not folding on a 620W Antec HCG PSU. I am in real fear of a meltdown to be honest with you. But if it goes it will be in the name of science!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Looks best when full of GPUs foldin' like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That crappy block I had on there managed to keep that 2600K pretty happy at 4.6GHz (it was an old block designed for socket LGA 775)... back in the day that rig got just about 100K PPD... I think it'd get a LOT more than that now. lol


Very nice. I like the CoD GPUs, I had 580s that looked like that bottom one.

Here a pic of my old Z77 WS board:





I like WS boards..


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If by wig out, you mean this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then yes.


Hah, mine did the same thing apparently. I just noticed when I went into the BIOS on my Z9 and looked at the voltages they were all wonky. 12V was around 14V. I pulled it out and noticed one of the cables looks like yours other than not as charred. I thought I somehow broke the plastic around it. I guess that's not the case.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Hah, mine did the same thing apparently. I just noticed when I went into the BIOS on my Z9 and looked at the voltages they were all wonky. 12V was around 14V. I pulled it out and noticed one of the cables looks like yours other than not as charred. I thought I somehow broke the plastic around it. I guess that's not the case.


Dang, 14V!! Thats cray cray, junky Seasonic PSUs..


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Very nice. I like the CoD GPUs, I had 580s that looked like that bottom one.
> 
> Here a pic of my old Z77 WS board:
> 
> I like WS boards..


Funny part is I never played CoD:Black Ops lol I gave up on that game after MW2 ruined the dedicated server abilities CoD4:MW had in it.

Yeah Asus WS boards are all very well done... don't always care for their color scheme, but they are quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I'm at rank 123 on the OCN team with 34.7 million total points. I started folding in 2010 for the team. Its taken me 4 years to get this far.
> 
> As for PSU's. I am currently running my 1x 7950 and 1x 7970 full out for folding and my 1090T CPU not folding on a 620W Antec HCG PSU. I am in real fear of a meltdown to be honest with you. But if it goes it will be in the name of science!


34.7M? I could catch you... *calculates* 43 days if I set my GPUs to fold 24/7





















just seein' that cracks me up.

In seriousness though, PPD has gone bonkers upwards since I last folded before starting again recently, like I said that 2600k+4 GTX 580s system only got ~99K PPD 2+ years ago... now one 290X can get 200K+ PPD by itself! lol

Seeing the power draw of these WUs on the 290Xs, which I have 3 of hooked up to the 1200W unit in my computer, being only about 535W at the wall, tells me that if I can get my hands on an Antec HCP 1300W so I have the connectors I need for 4 cards (8 total + 1 for the motherboard's PCI-E Supplmental power plug), which it has 10 of, I'll be fine running at stock on that alone and folding on occasion. That'll allow me to give the 850W to my dad & upgrade his computer with quality parts (the Antec HCP 850W will handle any single/dual card system, he'll only every have one GPU, so it's overkill, but I'd rather he have the highest quality possible because his computer is run in uh... not so great conditions compared to mine







)... then I'll either use the Corsair AX1200W for assembling a folding rig, or resell it if I can ever get enough rep on here to sell in the marketplace









I've already got the Sapphire R9 290X I'm not keeping & the VisionTek R9 290 I got stuck with listed up on EBay... so they'll probably be gone tomorrowish (they both end tomorrow). I just want'em gone, partly to get what money I can back & put it towards something else, and partly cuz I don't like them sitting in static proof bags doin' nothin'


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Looks like I'm at ~325W on the TC rig while folding. Max I've seen is 329W.


Damn, I expected at least 350W.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> You had a Seasonic wig out on you too? One of my X650s voltages are out of whack. I need to RMA it as well.
> You would enjoy my office then...


Does it have A/C?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Yes, but sadly, I don't have a computer to plug them in to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to resassemble what used to be my 2600k system. Might do that after I get an Antec HCP 1300W for this system (which should be able to run it alone as long as I don't OC the video cards, which I wont' for regular use). Then I can put the HCP 850W in the Asus P8P67 WS Revo I have sitting there... it just needs a processor, video card, PSU (cuz I sold them all) and it's back to being running... granted it's in an Antec LanBoy Air so uh... would need to be cleaned as a system before use cuz it ain't been used in ~2yrs.
> 
> I wonder if the board even still works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably, quality board, I used it for folding & such a lot.


A 2600K would make for a good gaming machine, lol. Or maybe even the folding machine that way CFX is completely disabled because of no PCIE3.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Looks best when full of GPUs foldin' like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That crappy block I had on there managed to keep that 2600K pretty happy at 4.6GHz (it was an old block designed for socket LGA 775)... back in the day that rig got just about 100K PPD... I think it'd get a LOT more than that now. lol


Lol that setup would probably get around 150K now with core 17s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> @dman811
> I forget which thread you asked about Core 18 CPU use on AMD cards, but I finally picked one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see its the same as Core 17, which is no surprise really since they both use OpenCL.


Ya true, it might be worth it for me to get a few Pitcairns or even a Tahiti.


----------



## maximus7651000

I don't think it would take you too much time to catch me and my PPD average fluctuates between 350-450K though I'm hoping to have 100 mil by November.... we'll see.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Damn, I expected at least 350W.
> Does it have A/C?
> A 2600K would make for a good gaming machine, lol. Or maybe even the folding machine that way CFX is completely disabled because of no PCIE3.0
> Lol that setup would probably get around 150K now with core 17s.
> Ya true, it might be worth it for me to get a few Pitcairns or even a Tahiti.


Sadly the 2600K is gone, I sold it for almost as much as I paid for it since I could guarantee it'll hit at least 4.6GHz with pretty fair voltage. I'd have to get a new CPU for that setup now to reassemble it.

Speaking of parts laying around, are GTX 260s any good at folding or would it not be worth the heat/power draw to try that out? I have an ol' GTX 260 Core 216 that's a "backup card", and a Galaxy GT 430 that's also a backup card, but I'm pretty sure I broke that folding on it previously (I OCed it and was getting like 7K PPD like a boss







). I'm pretty sure older video cards can't really fold, or if they can it's not very well... I think my "old" list consists of a GTX 260 Core 216, GT 430 & a 9600GT SSC edition... so nothing with enough horsepower to warrant running really.

Hypothetically speaking, if one wanted to piece together a dedicated folding rig, what would y'all recommend in terms of cheap ways to do so? Thinking in terms of not really so much folding the CPU (maybe, depends on the core count) but more of setting up 1, 2 or 3 GPUs folding in it when I'm not running QuadFire. Like do you think it'd be cheaper to reassemble the Asus P8P67 WS Revo system, or build a cheapy system to use? ... that's kinda stupid to even ask, as the motherboard/RAM cost is zero with the Asus build idea... but, for the sake of asking, what would y'all put together to slap a few GPUs in to fold with them that would be cheap but good quality? I'm thinking AMD CPU/board, but I literally haven't used AMD since Socket 939, so I'd probably have to post a help thread on part selection...


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Almost... there *original Star Wars trying to blow up the Death Star style* ALMOST... THERE...



*points to the one that says "ready"* that guy is queued up for one of the GPUs since I removed the top card from the slots it can use... gonna let it do that... might let the other two do another unit, I'm just scurd they'll get P13000s that won't be done til tomorrow







lol


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Does it have A/C?


It sure does. It's just NOISY!!!


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> .
> 34.7M? I could catch you... *calculates* 43 days if I set my GPUs to fold 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just seein' that cracks me up.


Oh yeah? You better up your game if you want to catch me. I am out producing you currently. My weekly production is about 4x your right now. However, you did just start folding recently and I bet that you don't have all your hardware online as of yet.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> I don't think it would take you too much time to catch me and my PPD average fluctuates between 350-450K though I'm hoping to have 100 mil by November.... we'll see.


You're halfway there. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Damn, I expected at least 350W.
> Does it have A/C?
> A 2600K would make for a good gaming machine, lol. Or maybe even the folding machine that way CFX is completely disabled because of no PCIE3.0
> Lol that setup would probably get around 150K now with core 17s.
> Ya true, it might be worth it for me to get a few Pitcairns or even a Tahiti.


Yeah, it will probably go up to around 350W+ for the total system once I OC back to 1254Mhz, right now I'm running 1175 @ max voltage for my card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Funny part is I never played CoD:Black Ops lol I gave up on that game after MW2 ruined the dedicated server abilities CoD4:MW had in it.
> 
> Yeah Asus WS boards are all very well done... don't always care for their color scheme, but they are quality.


Yeah, I've like them all until the z87 WS board, then they had to do that damn black / gold fugly color scheme.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Oh yeah? You better up your game if you want to catch me. I am out producing you currently. My weekly production is about 4x your right now. However, you did just start folding recently and I bet that you don't have all your hardware online as of yet.


See screenshot a couple posts ago... and that's with one GPU idle.


----------



## ZDngrfld

The Z9PE-D8 WS board is a joke Anubis and you know it!!! A fine example of a _quality_ ~$600 motherboard


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> The Z9PE-D8 WS board is a joke Anubis and you know it!!! A fine example of a quality ~$600 motherboard


Its a sexy lookin board tho, heh.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

GPU #2 in my system (slot 1) did indeed pick up the "abandoned" unit GPU #1 (slot 0) left in queue once it completed it's unit. It'll only be worth about 21k now, but at least it won't count as a broken/non-completed one









Is it me or is the [email protected] stats system that's direct from Stanford running slow as crap right now?


----------



## Erick Silver

Impressive numbers HB. But until I see you putting up more numbers than me consistently, I still say Up your game.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Speaking of parts laying around, are GTX 260s any good at folding or would it not be worth the heat/power draw to try that out? I have an ol' GTX 260 Core 216 that's a "backup card", and a Galaxy GT 430 that's also a backup card, but I'm pretty sure I broke that folding on it previously (I OCed it and was getting like 7K PPD like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'm pretty sure older video cards can't really fold, or if they can it's not very well... I think my "old" list consists of a GTX 260 Core 216, GT 430 & a 9600GT SSC edition... so nothing with enough horsepower to warrant running really.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, if one wanted to piece together a dedicated folding rig, what would y'all recommend in terms of cheap ways to do so? Thinking in terms of not really so much folding the CPU (maybe, depends on the core count) but more of setting up 1, 2 or 3 GPUs folding in it when I'm not running QuadFire. Like do you think it'd be cheaper to reassemble the Asus P8P67 WS Revo system, or build a cheapy system to use? ... that's kinda stupid to even ask, as the motherboard/RAM cost is zero with the Asus build idea... but, for the sake of asking, what would y'all put together to slap a few GPUs in to fold with them that would be cheap but good quality? I'm thinking AMD CPU/board, but I literally haven't used AMD since Socket 939, so I'd probably have to post a help thread on part selection...


I'm assuming that was missed by some, any advice on any of that would be nice ^_^

Are AMD CPUs any good at folding or is CPU folding pretty much meh regardless of what it's on unless we're talkin' about a 32+ thread unit?


----------



## dman811

@DarthBaggins your 8350 got like 32-35K in Ubuntu didn't it?

What I'd do is get a G3258 and a board that supports 4 GPUs and get 4 AMD cards and plop them in. Boom, folding rig.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I'm assuming that was missed by some, any advice on any of that would be nice ^_^
> 
> Are AMD CPUs any good at folding or is CPU folding pretty much meh regardless of what it's on unless we're talkin' about a 32+ thread unit?


I don't think AMD CPUs are good for anything, let alone folding. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @DarthBaggins your 8350 got like 32-35K in Ubuntu didn't it?
> 
> What I'd do is get a G3258 and a board that supports 4 GPUs and get 4 AMD cards and plop them in. Boom, folding rig.


Why G3258? You could get away with a cheaper Celeron and be fine.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Huh. P10467. That's a new one on me. Got 2 of'em... hopefully they aren't the 9hr type, guess I'll find out when it updates with real PPD numbers. *goes to check the GPU PPD database to see what other people have gotten or if this WU is new*


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I don't think AMD CPUs are good for anything, let alone folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why G3258? You could get away with a cheaper Celeron and be fine.


Because I like the premise of that CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Huh. P10467. That's a new one on me. Got 2 of'em... hopefully they aren't the 9hr type, guess I'll find out when it updates with real PPD numbers. *goes to check the GPU PPD database to see what other people have gotten or if this WU is new*


Bigger than a p9201, smaller than a p1300x.

Example of a folding rig. ZDngrfld might argue mining though. I'd run it on something like one of @Spotswood's tech trays.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Huh. P10467. That's a new one on me. Got 2 of'em... hopefully they aren't the 9hr type, guess I'll find out when it updates with real PPD numbers. *goes to check the GPU PPD database to see what other people have gotten or if this WU is new*


More info about them: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=26405


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @DarthBaggins your 8350 got like 32-35K in Ubuntu didn't it?
> 
> What I'd do is get a G3258 and a board that supports 4 GPUs and get 4 AMD cards and plop them in. Boom, folding rig.


What I'm thinking is, if I can work it out properly to keep at least 1 of the 290Xs I would other wise sell, I could setup an either new, or reassembled using the Asus P8P67 WS Revo board, system, and use that to fold them in more regularly... along with whatever GPUs I pull from this system when I'm not running QuadFire.

I dunno, I'll think on it. I think getting a cheap i3 or i5 for the LGA 1155 board, & just rigging that up would be fairly cheap... but at the same time I was kinda planning on rebuilding that thing for my dad to use... then I'd get the Q9650 system I gave to him back, could probably just use that to do [email protected] stuff in, it'd just need a better PSU cuz a mediocre 600W PSU ain't gonna cut it for 2-3 290Xs I don't think. lol

These P10467s have a TPF of about 4m40s, so they're gonna take a bit, but not too long... least I don't think so. They're almost at 3% and that'll be when it tells me how long they're gonna take... roughly anyway.

Edit: Youch, 7 1/2 hrs to completion lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> What I'm thinking is, if I can work it out properly to keep at least 1 of the 290Xs I would other wise sell, I could setup an either new, or reassembled using the Asus P8P67 WS Revo board, system, and use that to fold them in more regularly... along with whatever GPUs I pull from this system when I'm not running QuadFire.
> 
> I dunno, I'll think on it. I think getting a cheap i3 or i5 for the LGA 1155 board, & just rigging that up would be fairly cheap... but at the same time I was kinda planning on rebuilding that thing for my dad to use... then I'd get the Q9650 system I gave to him back, could probably just use that to do [email protected] stuff in, it'd just need a better PSU cuz a mediocre 600W PSU ain't gonna cut it for 2-3 290Xs I don't think. lol
> 
> These P10467s have a TPF of about 4m40s, so they're gonna take a bit, but not too long... least I don't think so. They're almost at 3% and that'll be when it tells me how long they're gonna take... roughly anyway.
> 
> Edit: Youch, 7 1/2 hrs to completion lol


I'm using a Celeron G1610 I picked up for $35 in my z77 AMD GPU folding rig, it doesn't get much cheaper than that. The Q9650 system would be fine too though.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> More info about them: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=26405


Thanks for that, had to register & what not to view it, but good to know the info. Killin' cancer slowly but surely








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'm using a Celeron G1610 I picked up for $35 in my z77 AMD GPU folding rig, it doesn't get much cheaper than that. The Q9650 system would be fine too though.


That's what I'm thinking. Get the P8P67 WS Revo running for him to use, snatch the Q9650 system back & use it to fold on more consistently... will be a few weeks at least before I can get that rolling cuz money, but that'll give me time to get a nice parts list figured out.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

They (P10467s) run about the same temps as the P13000/13001s do, 58-62C.

Muh updates hit, yiss, before:



After:



Not bad for 3 lil' WUs


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Thanks for that, had to register & what not to view it, but good to know the info. Killin' cancer slowly but surely


Yeah, but its good to have an account there, every folding enthusiast should have one.


----------



## dman811

Unfortunately they don't take too kindly to new people on the forum


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Unfortunately they don't take too kindly to new people on the forum


Sure they do.


----------



## dman811

You must be kidding? Only my 5th post on there still remains, I've posted 12 times total.


----------



## Erick Silver

Not all of us are cranky, crotchity old men sitting on the front porch yelling at the "whippersnappers" to "get off my lawn" like dman is.


----------



## dman811

I'm pretty sure I'm one of the youngest here LOL


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Not all of us are cranky, crotchity old men sitting on the front porch yelling at the "whippersnappers" to "get off my lawn" like dman is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm one of the youngest here LOL


lol I doubt I'll post over there much but it's good to be able to get info on newer P#s from over there. Y'all can help with pretty much anything I'd need to know in regards to Folding seems like so not much point in posting over there unless it's something specific that they'd know.

Time to research some LGA 1155 processor prices...

TPF on the P10467s is ~4m20s-4m35s, already almost 25% complete with listed time left in the 5hr30min range. Should be worth 77k each, as long as the power doesn't go out







Silly Thunderstorms.

Running the cards @ +50mV, +50% power limit, 1050MHz core... didn't seem to decrease TPF too much (5-20s), every lil' bit helps and clocks are fairly stable in terms of variance... and it only added 1-3C to load temps so meh.


----------



## dman811

I'm sure we can









Remember to look at Sandy and Ivy chips, because Ivy's will work as long as you update the BIOS.

Are the thunderstorms because of heat or is there rain with them? My guess is heat because of your location.


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm one of the youngest here LOL


Guess that makes me one of the old guys lol


----------



## dman811

I'm only 18 so...


----------



## maximus7651000

Yeah, I've been around awhile longer to say the least.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm only 18 so...


Ugh.....


----------



## maximus7651000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Ugh.....


Tell me about it...he's one year older than my daughter....


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm sure we can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to look at Sandy and Ivy chips, because Ivy's will work as long as you update the BIOS.
> 
> Are the thunderstorms because of heat or is there rain with them? My guess is heat because of your location.


Right now I'm lookin' at an Ivy, but that's a good point about the BIOS updates... wonder if I'll be able to plug it in then update the BIOS or if it won't work without the BIOS update









It's monsoon season here... so both, but they do have good rain with'em at times...



The blob that's dead center went over us a lil' bit ago and was quite the super-soaker of rain for about half an hour.


----------



## hertz9753

Get off of my lawn!


----------



## dman811

Apparently it's you and me saying that Mike, along with a few other things in common happening soon enough.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*
> 
> Tell me about it...he's one year older than my daughter....


He's as old as my son.


----------



## Erick Silver

I killed the thread?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I killed the thread?


_*tuts*_

Dammit Erick, people were having fun here.


----------



## hertz9753

That is me...

Maybe dman can do the MS paint thing again.


----------



## hertz9753

That really is me and I'm not like the guy in the meme. I took that picture to reply to a post and dman turned that into the joker.

I hope the next one is better.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Went to sleep at 300k, woke up at 600k, woot woot


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Got some P10466s. Apparently they're the wee lil' babies of that variety. 4hrs 30mins roughly for completion, ~2m45s per fold, but they're only worth 197k PPD from the looks of it... I'll prolly add'em to the database once the TPF has stabilized completely. Got 2 out of the 3 I picked up of those, so







The othe ris another P10467







So 7 1/2 hr unit, but worth a juicy 76k all by itself (assuming no power issues, no storms yet on the radar







) So with the CPU unit I have finishing up soon and those, that's another 145k, give or take... closin' in on that 1M mark


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Went to sleep at 300k, woke up at 600k, woot woot


Nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Got some P10466s. Apparently they're the wee lil' babies of that variety. 4hrs 30mins roughly for completion, ~2m45s per fold, but they're only worth 197k PPD from the looks of it... I'll prolly add'em to the database once the TPF has stabilized completely. Got 2 out of the 3 I picked up of those, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The othe ris another P10467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 7 1/2 hr unit, but worth a juicy 76k all by itself (assuming no power issues, no storms yet on the radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) So with the CPU unit I have finishing up soon and those, that's another 145k, give or take... closin' in on that 1M mark


That is pretty good, glad to see the 290X making more PPD than a 7970, for a while it didn't. I'll check out your GPU DB submissions later.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty good, glad to see the 290X making more PPD than a 7970, for a while it didn't. I'll check out your GPU DB submissions later.


Just put in a fresh one for P10466, it leveled off at ~2m33s TPF with about 221K PPD listed, so it seems to be pretty similar to P9201 in terms of completion time/etc... but it runs hotter like the P1300Xs do. I did notice they run about 3-5C hotter than the P9201s I got yesterday. Still, between my side fan being a shop-blower type & the fans being at 100%, they're stayin' cool even at the 1050MHz mild OC, 62C on both the middle cards & 58C on the bottom one. Waiting for this CPU unit to finish then it's game time on the only idle card


----------



## dman811

Ugh, we get so much spam in this section some days.


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## HoneyBadger84

So apparently the P10467 runs a bit faster when there's not other GPUs folding (the other units finished) and now it's getting 4m18s TPF. Interesting. Drivers pls. 260k PPD if it kept that up by itself though, not bad.

Edit: Oooo, new units I got: P10468 & P10469... *looks them up* Ah, long ones... guess I ain't testin' the new card that just got here today







lol


----------



## dman811

My HTPC lost a P9201 85% of the way through. I'm wondering if the 660 Ti is getting too hot in the Neos. Maybe it's time to get the jigsaw out and put in 4 more fans.

EDIT: Actually we have the hole saw here


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My HTPC lost a P9201 85% of the way through. I'm wondering if the 660 Ti is getting too hot in the Neos. Maybe it's time to get the jigsaw out and put in 4 more fans.
> 
> EDIT: Actually we have the hole saw here


I was gonna say, you're gonna butcher it! 4.5" hole saw all the way


----------



## dman811

Ya, I had to do a little digging but I found the hole saw, it was packed away in one of the many boxes in the attic in preparation for the move.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

If only I could leave them on like this for like... a month and a half:



And it's chuggin' away like that while I'm gaming on the top card & CPU







lol


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> If only I could leave them on like this for like... a month and a half:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's chuggin' away like that while I'm gaming on the top card & CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Whoa!! You have got to go for the Million!!.

I wonder if we have a badge for such an accomplishment?????


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Whoa!! You have got to go for the Million!!.
> 
> I wonder if we have a badge for such an accomplishment?????


Think I could do that pretty easily, just set the 4th card to fold then have the CPU doing a unit, 1M should be automatic, if the GPUs all get units that are over 230K PPD each... my 3rd card got saddled with a P13000 for a new unit, so my PPD is down to 697k now







lol I'm gonna set the 4th card to do a unit while I'm at work tonight as the max they take is about 9 1/2 hrs and if I set it to start it at ~10:30PM before I leave for work, by the time I get home at 7:30AM or so, it should be about done with it and I can just resume single card gaming









I dunno how long I'll keep the 3 bottom cards folding, but I want to at least get over 1M points before I let them take a break... which I should be able to hit today, coincidentally... Pretty sure next update I'm gonna be in the 850K range, and I've got 3 more units running right now that should, baring power outages, net 78+89+83, but the 83k one won't finish til after midnight. The 78 & 89k will be finished in about 5hrs 15mins (one a bit faster than that). So in theory, by the time I get home from work I will be over 1M points for the team already...

If it wasn't for the heat & noise I could fold a lot more consistently, but I've been letting them run the majority of the last two days just to crank some stuff out & give them a nice prolonged torture test... I was running them at 1050MHz, backed them down to 1020MHz cuz they can run that at stock voltage with just 20% power limit increase, and not have any serious clock variances.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Whoa!! You have got to go for the Million!!.
> 
> I wonder if we have a badge for such an accomplishment?????


Nope, there isn't. Been there, done that


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Woohoo!


















doubt I'll turn in any units today with a new card to test, but it was quite fun racing to muh first million.


----------



## hertz9753

Justin Bieber is a zodac fan. It's crazy because he is Canadian.
http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/haymaker/ufc-hall-of-famer-offers-to-train-orlando-bloom-for-fight-with-justin-bieber-073114
He wears the crown over his heart.

I better get one of those














doubles.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Got a P10471 on my 570....looks like I won't have any points logged for tomorrow







I think I should drop the beta flag and do advanced

EDIT: I'll actaully finish this tomorrow, so I'll have the 1 WU good for about 41k......man, i feel so inadequate with the insane numbers @HoneyBadger84 is putting out. Any thoughts on a team yet? We definitely have a GPU-E slot available


----------



## dman811

Beta has core 18, advanced is plentiful with p1300x, I'd see if you can get lucky on no flag.


----------



## Erick Silver

Man, these P13000/13001 Units are killing me. TPF is about 10 minutes on my 7970. I can't overclock the card because I am running a 620W PSU with a 1090T, 7970, and 7950. I think I am pretty much at the upper limit on my PSU. Heck I am not even sure I can overclock the card past 900mhz at this point.


----------



## dman811

I wouldn't try at all in case it blew the PSU and took stuff with it.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Got a P10471 on my 570....looks like I won't have any points logged for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should drop the beta flag and do advanced
> 
> EDIT: I'll actaully finish this tomorrow, so I'll have the 1 WU good for about 41k......man, i feel so inadequate with the insane numbers @HoneyBadger84 is putting out. Any thoughts on a team yet? We definitely have a GPU-E slot available


GPU-E from what I understand I wouldn't be able compete too well because of the 2x7970 combos people are running. I'll think about it though. Right now I'm considering my options and waiting to see if a 290 I have sells or if I'm gonna keep it for a bit, that would allow me in the AMD or GPU-E categories in TC.

My PPD is a bit uneven atm, I'm folding near-24/7 on 2 GPUs, intermittent on the rest. Right now I only have 3 in the system instead of 4 and these constant daily storms causing power issues make me iffy on committing to 24/7 for a team cuz I don't wanna let them down because of weather.

I'm actually looking in to the possibility of getting 2 280Xs for the GPU-E division, just to see what PPD they're get and what the cost would be. Maybe









A single 290X would cap out in the 220K PPD range unless I got the higher PPD units consistently.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Top 1000 for the team, be warned:



Today.


----------



## dman811

I say OC the cards ever so slightly and get that above 1M.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I say OC the cards ever so slightly and get that above 1M.


I don't trust them not to spit errors if I OC, even though they're running relatively cool @ 67-67-64-59 @ 100% fan... when I go to sleep later I'll turn the fans down to 80% so they're quieter, and then the two upper cards will get in to the low 70s, at least with those units. Wish it'd give me more P104XXs, those run about 3-5C cooler and get about the same PPD. I haven't actually tested any OC 24/7 stable on these cards, right now I'm running them at 1020MHz core, no voltage increase, very small OC (2%) but what it does is on the units where the core fluctuates (mostly the P104XXs) it makes sure the frequency stays above 1000MHz even during the small dips it takes.

I think I could probably push 1050-1075 without too much additional heat, but I don't think the bit of extra PPD would be worth it in exchange... This'll probably be my last full day/night of folding on all 4, but I'll probably keep at least 1-3 of them running regularly.

Looking in to getting my dad's computer upgraded to the P8P67 WS Revo board, gonna cost about $450, so cheapish, to get it up and running again & upgrade him to that, then I can get the Q9650 system and all it'll need is a PSU (which I can use the 850W HCP Antec unit in once I get a 1300W for this system), and fold probably 1-2 290Xs and/or the R9 290 I have for the TC. I'll make the decision on what exactly the Q9650 system is used for once I actually have it to run as I wish. Probably will be a combination of some intermittent 290X folding with the 290 being for the team competition, until I sell it...

I am looking at one other option, but I won't discuss that one *clicks fingernails evilly* let's just say I think I'd win the GPU-E category if I manage to get my hands on what I want... they're fast & they're blue


----------



## dman811

Sapphire 290X?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sapphire 290X?


That wouldn't be enough to beat the 2x 7970 combos I'd be up against







I'm seeing if I can obtain two of these for cheapish:



If I can, and I can get that Q9650 setup, or even set them up in my rig for the time being to fold, I think they'd probably be able to take the crown in GPU-E category if I OC them, which is why I'd specifically want the Vapor-X editions because they have the best stock cooler on them.


----------



## dman811

I thought about saying those, but then I thought about how good the Sapphire 290X cooler looks.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I thought about saying those, but then I thought about how good the Sapphire 290X cooler looks.


I was envisioning an ideal GPU-E - candidate worthy setup, and I pictured finding some reference R9 280Xs & liquid blocking them, putting them on a nice G3258-powered setup & just let them sit there & burn units... but, I'm too much of a wuss to do liquid on video cards, and even though the Pentium G3258 is cheap, I'd have to build a whole new system around it to accommodate it whereas the Q9650 should handle whatever 24/7 folding setup I decide to stick in it.

I'm sure the 290X would get respectable numbers if folding by itself, since I have seen that when I do only having one GPU folding it seems to get better TPF than if I have 2-3-4 folding at the same time, slightly, but even if it were to hit 240K PPD, that's still way behind the 2x 7970 & 2x R9 280Xs combos it'd be up against.

I dunno, the Vapor-Xs may just be a pipe dream, but if I can get'em for cheap enough (I have an offer in on 2 for $280 plus shipping, doubt I"ll get'em quite that cheap even if they're used though), I'll get'em & fold on them just to have less noise for the cards I fold on whenever I'm not playing games that I actually wanna run in 3K & need QuadFire to run it well. The way I figure it, the 2x 280X setup would get anywhere from 280K to maybe up to 380k PPD, depending on what clocks I can run stable 24/7, and what units I get.

I think tomorrow once I've eclipsed the top 1K on the team (2.5M points, which I should pass sometime in the next 6-12 hrs depending on what units I get next), I'll take the time to figure out this whole reverting client & setting up HFM.net properly so I can monitor things more closely when I'm not home.


----------



## dman811

Reverting from V7.4.4 to V7.3.6 is very easy, all it requires is downloading V7.3.6 and installing it over V7.4.4, HFM setup is pretty easy too. If you want me to I can set up a folder in my Dropbox for you since they no longer give public folders without a premium account, otherwise you could do an FTP setup like @anubis1127 does.


----------



## Erick Silver

If you can't get the Vapor X models the Dual X models are very good too.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Got up to 983K PPD with questionably-stable 1100MHz core clocks (+69mV, yes yes I know, hilarious) with +50% power limit & 100% fan they're running in the 72-73-70-63 temp range max & getting about 2m00s TPF on some P9201s. Hoping these can finish before I gotta leave for work so that the rig can take the night off and I'll just finish hitting the top 1K tomorrow after I get my client reverted & setup for HFM.net... back to nap one more time, gotta be up to get ready in 1hr15m


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Top 1000 for the team, be warned:
> 
> 
> 
> Today.


Summer can't end soon enough.. I want to break into the top 300...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Summer can't end soon enough.. I want to break into the top 300...


I'm about to crack into the top 200.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Summer can't end soon enough.. I want to break into the top 300...


If I could fold continuously for just two weeks on all four cards I'd be able to get in the top 500 myself. Sucks that storms and to a lesser extent heat are gonna make that impossible, at least til fall arrives.

I'm seriously considering an R9 295x2 with its primary purpose of purchase being folding. Lol also the free 500GB Samsung ssd & 215$ off the PSU I want would be a nice bonus of a combo. If only I had the $1595, order button clicks would happen. Gotta wait two weeks and hope the combo is still up.


----------



## dman811

660 Ti TPF is fluctuating like crazy but this is the lowest I have seen it, highest was 6:28


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> I'm about to crack into the top 200.


Niiiice... Come winter, I hope to at least have a chance at catching up! ....Potentially even more so come tax time next year, but we'll see since Rune and I have pretty much agreed that upgrading to triple monitors (and 1440p!) each is more important than more video cards (or better ones). Either way, I should hopefully be able to starting folding more often by middle of next month, if trends follow as usual for here ^_^ Oh, and some sort of air conditioning. Gawds, we need that BAD before next year's summer hits...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> If I could fold continuously for just two weeks on all four cards I'd be able to get in the top 500 myself. Sucks that storms and to a lesser extent heat are gonna make that impossible, at least til fall arrives.
> 
> I'm seriously considering an R9 295x2 with its primary purpose of purchase being folding. Lol also the free 500GB Samsung ssd & 215$ off the PSU I want would be a nice bonus of a combo. If only I had the $1595, order button clicks would happen. Gotta wait two weeks and hope the combo is still up.


We haven't gotten that many storms up here... Or they're at 3am!








Heat is a big issue in our place though - something about 8x3.5' windows in the living room as well as the bedroom that are west facing...


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> We haven't gotten that many storms up here... Or they're at 3am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat is a big issue in our place though - something about 8x3.5' windows in the living room as well as the bedroom that are west facing...


I work 11p-7a so I have my windows tinfoiled on top of the fact that I have a window AC unit, but even with all that, 3-4 290Xs put out quite a bit of heat combined when folding. Lol not to mention when I need to sleep during the day I have to turn the fans down a tad so the noise doesn't make it hard to fall asleep, which results in slightly more heat.

So I have a guy willing to sell me 3 R9 280X Vapor-X editions for $525 shipped, supposedly used in a trifire gaming rig. I'm thinking about that cuz I could use 2 in the TC for GPU-E and maybe compete for first place in that division.

Does anyone know what kinda PPD a 7990 gets compared to the 7970s it'd be up against?


----------



## hertz9753

Stanford says that I'm in the top 300 if you combine points from other teams that I have folded for.

My stats are easy to find on the Stanford thingy.









I just lost my crazy talk.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I work 11p-7a so I have my windows tinfoiled on top of the fact that I have a window AC unit, but even with all that, 3-4 290Xs put out quite a bit of heat combined when folding. Lol not to mention when I need to sleep during the day I have to turn the fans down a tad so the noise doesn't make it hard to fall asleep, which results in slightly more heat.
> 
> So I have a guy willing to sell me 3 R9 280X Vapor-X editions for $525 shipped, supposedly used in a trifire gaming rig. I'm thinking about that cuz I could use 2 in the TC for GPU-E and maybe compete for first place in that division.
> 
> Does anyone know what kinda PPD a 7990 gets compared to the 7970s it'd be up against?


We don't have any 7970's that I know of.

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1

Click on categories after that. Roll your mouse over folders names to see what they have running. You can also click on names to see what points they have for the current day.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> We don't have any 7970's that I know of.
> 
> http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1
> 
> Click on categories after that. Roll your mouse over folders names to see what they have running. You can also click on names to see what points they have for the current day.


GPU-E is showing several folks running 7970s though  I'm just curious if a 7990 gets about the same PPD as 2 7970s.

Dem R9 280X Vapor-Xs are so tempting for that though... if I had a dedicated computer to fold them in I'd have already bought.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> GPU-E is showing several folks running 7970s though  I'm just curious if a 7990 gets about the same PPD as 2 7970s.
> 
> Dem R9 280X Vapor-Xs are so tempting for that though... if I had a dedicated computer to fold them in I'd have already bought.


I got you to look.









Stay with seperate cards.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I got you to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay with seperate cards.


Mean lol

I'm thinking of 7990 more from a heat vs noise vs PPD perspective though. Same reason I wanna try out at least one R9 295x2. If it gets within a few % of the same PPD as 2 290Xs the reduction in noise and direct heat output would 100% be worth it, especially given the PSU/SSD deal I can currently get with the one from Diamond on Newegg. Just gotta get the money together.

From what I can see an R9 290 would put up a decent fight in AMD category. May consider that instead of going the 280Xs route, since we can only be in one category unless temping (or am I wrong about how I understood the rules?)


----------



## dman811

You are correct in assuming that we are only allowed in one category unless temping. Unfortunately or not temping is a completely temporary thing, depends on how you look at it. If someone is in a position like @lawrencendlw or @Ithanul temping could be a perfect solution if someone on the team has hardware that can fit into that category. The story is quite different for me though, my team has no hardware to compete in GPU-WC other than a single one of @notyettoday's 7850s. Now he could very well temp in that category and stay in GPU-E, but with me not knowing how long I will be without internet after my move I would like a more semi-permanent replacement for me that could fold for 1 or possibly 2 months. I think by the time I am back to TC I will try to have an 8350 and a 270X, so a setup quite close to what @DarthBaggins used to fold on and also fairly close to what @repo_man folds on. This could allow me to go into GPU-WC when I get back if my replacement wants to get out or it could allow me into CPU-WC. Either way I go I will be able to stay competitive in TC and hopefully I can be back in full force by mid-September/early-October.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

3 P1300Xs, awww yiss, 240K give or take the easy way... in 9hr41mins, give or take. lol Leaving the top one idle so I can game on it after I get done cleaning myself off... had to wash my truck off cuz it was ridiculously muddy & the road is nearly dry... walked out of the do-it-yourself car wash bay looking like I'd walked through a mud bog.
















Shower time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You are correct in assuming that we are only allowed in one category unless temping. Unfortunately or not temping is a completely temporary thing, depends on how you look at it. If someone is in a position like @lawrencendlw or @Ithanul temping could be a perfect solution if someone on the team has hardware that can fit into that category. The story is quite different for me though, my team has no hardware to compete in GPU-WC other than a single one of @notyettoday's 7850s. Now he could very well temp in that category and stay in GPU-E, but with me not knowing how long I will be without internet after my move I would like a more semi-permanent replacement for me that could fold for 1 or possibly 2 months. I think by the time I am back to TC I will try to have an 8350 and a 270X, so a setup quite close to what @DarthBaggins used to fold on and also fairly close to what @repo_man folds on. This could allow me to go into GPU-WC when I get back if my replacement wants to get out or it could allow me into CPU-WC. Either way I go I will be able to stay competitive in TC and hopefully I can be back in full force by mid-September/early-October.


Thanks for the info btw, both of you







I definitely wanna get in on the TC I just need to get my hardware sorted first for sure, so may be a month or two, unless some team is completely without a GPU-E or AMD candidate & I could hop on temporarily with a 290X or 290, like was suggested earlier, then I may do that in a few days.

I totally spaced getting 7.3 downloaded & installed yesterday & just now thought of it, so I'll be doing that this evening after these P1300Xs get done. Then I'll get some help if I need it setting up HFM.net properly.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

$525 shipped for 3 Vapor-X R9 280Xs... such tempt. Much ing.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

2hrs 10mins from these units getting done and *thunder outside* X_X If a brown out happens I'm gonna be sooooooooooo mad. I love the points from the P1300Xs but the length of time they take to finish makes them so risky for me until I get a proper battery backup again









I should just drive to Best Buy (50mins away roughly) buy one, get the store warranty on it, wait for my computer to pop it (cuz it will after about 3-4 times of it going off) and take it back for a new one... rinse & repeat til the replacement policy runs out. I hate Best Buy almost as much as they hate me probably (stuck them with 3K worth of my debt from a bankruptcy I did several years ago, pretty much specifically to shaft them & one other company I owed about 5k), so it's only fair.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Decided to drop the R9 280X Toxic idea after noting that seller had issues with one sold a few days ago & from what the Buyer posted, the Seller is being a real darche about it.

So, looks like I'll be trying to get the Vapor-Xs or forgetting that idea all together for now.

Also:



Almost to 3M







Gonna run some more units while I sleep, should wake up to ~3.1M give or take









Edit: Vapor-Xs are mine







$500 shipped for 3, woot woot ~ Hopefully they work







lol







guy agreed to ship the USPS Priority Mail so they'll be here in a few days. I'll probably set them up, test'em, run a few units through them & if all looks good, I'll apply for the TC with 2 of them for GPU-E







So first objective for tomorrow *puts a post on monitor* GET CLIENT UPDATED TO 7.3 AND GET HFM.NET WORKING NOOB! lol


----------



## dman811

So uhh... I restarted my computer after installing 340.52 to be ready to play BF4 tonight... and uhh... I left [email protected] as a start up application and uhh... 340.52 was giving me a TPF of 4:37 on P9201. I think new drivers might actually work now. Either way I'll still be folding in Linux.


----------



## hertz9753

I posted that picture on my TC thread. I know that dman will see it, but this the place that I should have posted it.

It will happen...


----------



## dman811

I saw it. I didn't say anything. I'm jealous.


----------



## hertz9753

I can't add "clap your hands" to the avi for the rig until it folds. I did change the name.









The TC is crazy and you notice it when you lose or gain a folder. I don't care which one it is. The Power Rangers lost their GPU-E folder when gboeds left the team. I wonder why Anubis hasn't posted something about.

I do give some TT, but I'm aslo ready to receive some. Bring it on!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Isn't it "Mc clap yo hands"? Lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I could take a picture like that too, but one of the GTX 770's in my house is still kaput. Never did bother to send it in for RMA since we replaced it with a 780 Classified... Then again, I'd rather have that kind of setup with three 780 Classifieds!







(two will be plenty though, imo)


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Picked up 3 P9201s for the morning







3M here I come


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I can't add "clap your hands" to the avi for the rig until it folds. I did change the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TC is crazy and you notice it when you lose or gain a folder. I don't care which one it is. The Power Rangers lost their GPU-E folder when gboeds left the team. I wonder why Anubis hasn't posted something about.
> 
> I do give some TT, but I'm aslo ready to receive some. Bring it on!


I'm not the Captain of that team, what should I post?


----------



## dman811

Ya, why would anubis post something about that when the team isn't his? Survival of the fittest?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

So I log in to EBay & I have a second chance offer from someone for 2 Tri-X 290s for pretty cheap... waiting to hear back from the seller on if they were mined or not. If they weren't, much profit will be made as the price is very cheap & I know I can resell'em for more, assuming I don't keep them for [email protected]









On topic: If anyone happens to be looking for some more [email protected] hardware & wants to pick up some higher end cards on the cheap, feel free to message me since if I get those I'm gonna have way more than I can fit in even 2 machines. lol


----------



## dman811

I wish I could take them off your hands. Even for cheap it is probably way to expensive for me right now.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well, when/if I get rid of the 280Xs or even one of them & use the other 2 for TC, I'd be willin' to sell it to anyone that wants to fold on it at cost, plus shipping, so $166+shipping. That's assuming I don't decide to be nice & upgrade my dad's 7770 to the one I'm not gonna use for folding (if I don't). We'll see when they get hur, and if I pull the trigger on the 290 TriXs, they'll definitely be used for folding in my main machine as I know they run cool & quiet in the environment they'd be in.


----------



## dman811

Actually... $166+shipping for ~180K is tempting... but I can't. Oh boy do I wish I could though. anubis might spring on that one.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I just realized something:

The 2 R9 290 Tri-Xs are a great deal, yes, but if I hold off and don't get them (or ask the guy if he'd be willing to wait 2 weeks til I get paid again) I could go ahead & order the parts to get my P67 system up & running & let my dad have it, get the Q9650 back & set it up for 24/7 folding







Hmmm. That is an interesting way to look at what else that $525 could do... the parts to get the P67 working are around $485 shipped, need a processor, case, HDD & OS to make her go again. I dunno, I'm half tempted to get that running & use it for the [email protected] setup, then just build my dad another setup soon... but then I think the Q9650 will run the 280Xs just fine, I don't need the higher end platform, other than it having a 4th PCI-E x16 slot.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

ROFL

Well there's good news & there's bad news:

Good news it the 2x R9 290 Tri-X guy is willing to wait.

Bad news: the CPU I needed to get the P67 Sandy Bridge build up & running went out of stock at Newegg.

I'm like this right now:



Trying to think of any other way I can do the build without it costing hundreds more because that was the ONLY CPU I know will work with the board as is without a BIOS update, that's under $200 and is a Quad Core.


----------



## dman811

I was gonna say just do a BIOS update but forgot that sometimes you need a CPU from the generation the board was originally manufactured for to do it.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I was gonna say just do a BIOS update but forgot that sometimes you need a CPU from the generation the board was originally manufactured for to do it.


Especially with how picky P67s are (this one in particular), yep. I might just get him a Xeon. Same clocks, bout the same price. Doesn't matter cuz it won't be OCed, and the board should be fully compatible with it as long as it's a Sandy bridge.

Edit: HAHA! So I looked up the Xeon on Amazon & it's cheaper there & listed on the Motherboard's "supported CPUs" so that's good at least!


----------



## dman811

Well that makes it easier!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well that makes it easier!


X_X the Xeon on Amazon is an Ivy. Glad I realized before ordering.

The i5 2320 is back in stock on Newegg. Interesting. Guess I'll go ahead & order it, order the rest from Amazon (all cheaper there).


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Got all the parts ordered to get the P67 system working. Case (Rosewill branded ripoff of a HAF 932 but it's what i wanted & it was $20 off) on one card, CPU on another (i5 2320), paid for the rest outta my bank account ^_^ and I got a LEPA G 1600W PSU for my current system so I can run it off a single PSU unless I'm OCing the GPUs. That'll allow me to stick the Corsair AX1200W in the Q9650 system that'll be running the Vapor-X 280Xs.

The seller agreed to wait on the Sapphire Tri-X R9 290s, so hopefully he'll wait & let me buy them later if I still want to, I told'em it'd be about 10 days, that gives me some room to wait a few days after pay day.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I could take a picture like that too, but one of the GTX 770's in my house is still kaput. Never did bother to send it in for RMA since we replaced it with a 780 Classified... Then again, I'd rather have that kind of setup with three 780 Classifieds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (two will be plenty though, imo)


I could have put another 780 in that picture, but that would just be showing off.

What kind of 780 do you have?


----------



## dman811

A Classy one. See what I did there?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> A Classy one. See what I did there?


Are you sure? He didn't mention that once in his post.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yes he did. Scroll up lol.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Yes he did. Scroll up lol.


I said once not twice and that was the joke.









I own one of those Evga GTX 780 cards with the red letters. I put a rig together for it, but that switched to a 2500k folding rig for my TC team.

I still have 2x 2600k's on rigs that I'm building. I used to run the big flag on 3 of them. BWG has the other one.

I did get an invite from BWG about playing something called Candy Crush Rescue or something like that. I didn't answer.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> A Classy one. See what I did there?


I dunno, it seems to like showing off its naked backside... I really need to get the backplate for it.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I dunno, it seems to like showing off its naked backside... I really need to get the backplate for it.


So it's a 780 Raunchy?

@HoneyBadger84 you're in the big leagues.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I dunno, it seems to like showing off its naked backside... I really need to get the backplate for it.


Speaking of backplates...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I finally got a block and a backplate for my 2nd 780ti. I have silence again!










The temp of that GPU went down from 70C to 43C under load, but the temps of the overall system went up. I need more rad area. This 420 is struggling now.



I also noticed that sometime in the past week EVGA passed [H]:



And this happened back on July 28 (though I forgot to post it):



[H] sure got hit hard by the impending fall of bigadv (and the sudden rise of GPU QRB).


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @HoneyBadger84 you're in the big leagues.












MAYBE when I get the 280Xs up in a 24/7 fashion sometime towards the end of next week, I'll be top producer for a bit (If I fold on my 290Xs regularly enough too). Maybe. Once winter rolls around and it's cooler outside & I can thusly keep my room cooler easier, I'll definitely be folding up a storm, likely to hit something in the area of 400~550K (280Xs) + ~600~900K (290Xs), so between 1~1.4M a day. That's assuming I don't have to sell any of the hardware, which I shouldn't, unless somethin pretty bad happens *knocks on wood*

Also still debating on if I really wanna get those 290 TriXs even though they are a steal at the price the guy offered, I'm cutting it kinda close at the moment in terms of budgeting constraints lol


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey Dman... I'm coming for you lol. Can you feel me at your doorstep?


----------



## dman811

@HoneyBadger84 is on my radar too, but that's kind of an obvious one with 4x290Xs.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> Hey Dman... I'm coming for you lol. Can you feel me at your doorstep?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @HoneyBadger84 is on my radar too, but that's kind of an obvious one with 4x290Xs.


This is why I made this picture indeed, a warning to all







lol





My 7 day/per day average should continue to go up, at least until storms make me have to sthap for a day or two.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol yeah I know. That's why I said that to dman.


----------



## dman811

I'm more intimidated by HoneyBadger84. That's a looming threat.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm more intimidated by HoneyBadger84. That's a looming threat.










I am no threat. I am inevitable







Ah that reminds me of Sovereign's speech from Mass Effect 1.












His voice is so neat/creepy. Love it. Man I do not like the voice-acting of the male Shepard voice actor. Female Shepard voice actor is so much better.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I love all 3 of those games. The Mass Effect Series is one of my favorite "Western" RPG's. In fact I just replayed them again all the way through. It's a long series if your trying to get all of the achievements lol. I hate being a completionist sometimes. Especially with multi disc games lol. I did it with all of the dead space games and Crysis Games too. I have racked up a lot of hours on my consoles and PC's. I built my main rig for Crysis lol. It's been upgraded a bit since then. Not much though.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I love all 3 of those games. The Mass Effect Series is one of my favorite "Western" RPG's. In fact I just replayed them again all the way through. It's a long series if your trying to get all of the achievements lol. I hate being a completionist sometimes. Especially with multi disc games lol. I did it with all of the dead space games and Crysis Games too. I have racked up a lot of hours on my consoles and PC's. I built my main rig for Crysis lol. It's been upgraded a bit since then. Not much though.


It's one of my favorite series of games as well, although ME1 is hard to play after playing 2&3 A lot because everything is different that matters control etc wise. I think 2 was my favorite, but I've only played through 3 once.

In other news: 3,969,220 so next unit puts me over 4M









Decided to start running the GPU fans on the cards at 80% all the time. Raises temps a few C but it's quieter and seems to be better on the fans. I really gotta figure out which fan is the loud one. Gonna redo the TIM on the Asus card asap since it runs hotter than the rest by 1-2C


----------



## lawrencendlw

I agree that it's hard to play ME1 after playing 2 and 3. They do change a lot between games but I liked a lot of the changes (and hated some too) because they made it easier in a lot of ways. I love the kinect integration in ME3. I'm constantly yelling at my TV. My kids look at me like I'm crazy lol. Of course my 5 year old son came up to me when he was 2 years old with a xbox controller and said "I want to kill ombies daddy" and I had to let him do it because the poor kid couldn't even say zombies lol. Now he's addicted to minecraft which bugs the crap out of me lol.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I agree that it's hard to play ME1 after playing 2 and 3. They do change a lot between games but I liked a lot of the changes (and hated some too) because they made it easier in a lot of ways. I love the kinect integration in ME3. I'm constantly yelling at my TV. My kids look at me like I'm crazy lol. Of course my 5 year old son came up to me when he was 2 years old with a xbox controller and said "I want to kill ombies daddy" and I had to let him do it because the poor kid couldn't even say zombies lol. Now he's addicted to minecraft which bugs the crap out of me lol.


Get him addicted to LoL, he might become a pro player and make mucho dinero. Lol

I've never played them on console, but on PC the changes from 1 to 2 are mostly great, once you get used to them. I think I change one thing, whatever the run button or interact is, cuz I think they swapped those and I didn't like it.


----------



## zodac

Yay, first overtake in 2 years!











Now I can go back to retirement happy.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Rofl. This is too funny. All the parts for the P67 revival will be here tomorrow (Friday) that aren't already here... except the case.



Case won't be here til Monday. Grrrr. 280Xs will be here Friday as well.


----------



## dman811

Open air folding is always fun!

Today should be one of my highest output days if I don't game at all, it's already started out amazing:


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well what I'll do is set the P67 up in the case the board is in now (Antec LanBoy Air), get Windows installed so that's one less thing he has to do, then when the case arrives, it's just transfer and play.



Course the case looks nowhere near that nice in it's current half disassembled state, but yeah.

PSU for my primary system will be here TODAY, so I'll finally have to worry less about brownouts, since my whole system will be on one PSU again instead of having two that could be affected by it. Just need to get it a battery that works for brief outages.


----------



## dman811

@BWG has a LanBoy Air. You said the case you bought for the folding case was a HAF 932 knockoff/look-a-like, can you link that?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @BWG has a LanBoy Air. You said the case you bought for the folding case was a HAF 932 knockoff/look-a-like, can you link that?


That's for the P67 which I'll be giving to my dad. The q9650 I'll be getting back is in an actual HAF 932. I'll just run it with the side off and a shop blower for side flow for them 280Xs.

Here's the case I'm getting for the resurrection:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053

Gonna figure out how many fans we need for his system to run cool and quiet in there then go from there. Already have a few fans waiting for it. Has room for the H100 I'll be sticking in it on top, so that's great, and the case was $109 after the $20 off code.

Wish I could keep the P67 for folding TBH but he needs the upgrade, and for GPU folding only a Q9650/790i Ultra should be plenty. Hopefully the 2.0 slots won't nurf much PPD on them 280Xs too much.


----------



## dman811

My friend has a Thor V2, he hates it compared to even my original HAF 932. Now he wants me to try to score BitFenix cases for him after they sent me a Neos and a Fury 650G for review. That and he wants to get sponsored by Little Devil. Good luck with that when he doesn't mod currently. He'd like to start but he's better off sticking to his laptop repair gig he's got going.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My friend has a Thor V2, he hates it compared to even my original HAF 932. Now he wants me to try to score BitFenix cases for him after they sent me a Neos and a Fury 650G for review. That and he wants to get sponsored by Little Devil. Good luck with that when he doesn't mod currently. He'd like to start but he's better off sticking to his laptop repair gig he's got going.


Yeah, it's jus gonna be a i5 2320 @ stock (3GHz) with a HD 7770 though so it'll have good enough flow to keep that cool. He won't OC cuz he uses that computer for daily use in addition to some light gaming. So ez pz. Lol


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well looks like today is going to be an "off" day for me, already got a power outage (full on everything went dark for a few seconds) and the storms aren't even actually here yet. Got all my units set to "Finish" then I'm shutting down til tonight when I wake up. Sucks cuz I was hoping to get out another full day's worth of PPD but I can't risk this hardware on surge protectors in stormy weather. Grrrr.


----------



## lawrencendlw

If it makes you feel any better it's in the mid 50's, overcast and looks like we may get some rain today... so a typical Pacific Northwest summer day lol. Though it hasn't been like this much this summer so u welcome the colder temps. I might bump my overclock up for a few days lol.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

I'm getting a lot of 1047X WU's lately....what gives? 22+ hrs for each is really bringing my average down. Is this because of the beta flag?


----------



## lawrencendlw

And so when I went to go and check both of my computers, neither of them were folding lol. Figures that we have a cold day here and my computers aren't folding. Looks like I might let you stay ahead of me for one more day Dman... Maybe


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I'm getting a lot of 1047X WU's lately....what gives? 22+ hrs for each is really bringing my average down. Is this because of the beta flag?


Yes it is, take the flag off and you'll get plenty of P9201s. Beta is flooded with the new Core_18 units. They suck.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I happen to like the Core 18 units. I get decent PPD from them even on my outdated hardware. im running 2 right now at about 40k PPD each.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes it is, take the flag off and you'll get plenty of P9201s. Beta is flooded with the new Core_18 units. They suck.


That they do. I'll finish my current one and change my flag to advanced
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I happen to like the Core 18 units. I get decent PPD from them even on my outdated hardware. im running 2 right now at about 40k PPD each.


I get about that too, but with 920Xs I earn about 50-60k PPD. Definetely not worth it.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> That they do. I'll finish my current one and change my flag to advanced
> I get about that too, but with 920Xs I earn about 50-60k PPD. Definetely not worth it.


Advanced is littered with P1300x, take any advanced or beta flag completely off and you should get P9201. You can take flags off mid unit as well.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Cool. I'll do that now then. Thanks


----------



## dman811

No problem, that way you don't forget and download another Core_18.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I dunno man, I think the P1046Xs are designed with higher end hardware in mind, my R9 290Xs eat those things for breakfast. The big ones take about 9 1/2 hrs & net 87K points per unit, the medium ones take about 7hrs & are worth about 76K, and the smaller ones are just like P9201s in terms of length, take about 4-4 1/2hrs & get between 31-35K for'em.

I got 2 of the P10469s as my last 2 units, waiting on them to finish so I can shut down & install the LEPA G 1600W PSU that got here about half an hour before I woke back up. Can't wait to have my system back on one PSU so brownouts are at least slightly less likely to knock my computer off power wise while it's folding or gaming.

That'll be another 3hrs though, I started a new unit on my primary card before I went to sleep like a dummy and it still has that long left before it finishes... but it'll be worth 86-87K give or take, so I'm not gonna complain


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Looks like this will be my highest output day so far, got 657K points showing already on the stats site, one 87.5k unit just finished, and one is still being worked on... so that should put me over 800K for the day. Not bad at all considering I stopped folding on 2 of the units like... 5 hrs ago.

Can't wait til I get the dedicated folder up & running, I imagine I'll eclipse 1M/day easily on days I can fold on both machines. Definitely once fall gets here and it's not 90+F outside, I'll be crunching up a storm, as my Window AC won't have to work as hard to keep the room cool, and there won't be as many thunderstorms to interrupt my stuff (until I can get them on UPS batteries)


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I dunno man, I think the P1046Xs are designed with higher end hardware in mind, my R9 290Xs eat those things for breakfast. The big ones take about 9 1/2 hrs & net 87K points per unit, the medium ones take about 7hrs & are worth about 76K, and the smaller ones are just like P9201s in terms of length, take about 4-4 1/2hrs & get between 31-35K for'em.
> 
> I got 2 of the P10469s as my last 2 units, waiting on them to finish so I can shut down & install the LEPA G 1600W PSU that got here about half an hour before I woke back up. Can't wait to have my system back on one PSU so brownouts are at least slightly less likely to knock my computer off power wise while it's folding or gaming.
> 
> That'll be another 3hrs though, I started a new unit on my primary card before I went to sleep like a dummy and it still has that long left before it finishes... but it'll be worth 86-87K give or take, so I'm not gonna complain


1046x are a whole different animal than P1047x units. 1047x units are Core_18, 1046x are Core_17. I don't know if they'd cripple your cards but they would definitely cripple something like Downshift's 570, or even worse, my 460s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Looks like this will be my highest output day so far, got 657K points showing already on the stats site, one 87.5k unit just finished, and one is still being worked on... so that should put me over 800K for the day. Not bad at all considering I stopped folding on 2 of the units like... 5 hrs ago.
> 
> Can't wait til I get the dedicated folder up & running, I imagine I'll eclipse 1M/day easily on days I can fold on both machines. Definitely once fall gets here and it's not 90+F outside, I'll be crunching up a storm, as my Window AC won't have to work as hard to keep the room cool, and there won't be as many thunderstorms to interrupt my stuff (until I can get them on UPS batteries)


800K... Wow. I thought I was gonna have a very high production day today but it seems that I've gotten a P13000 and it's going to take a lot longer than normal. Normal is 18 hours 62K points. Abnormal is 23 hours and 55K points. I wonder if Windows would be better for P13000s on my 660 Ti.

EDIT: It's deciding to be normal now!!! Except for the fact that estimated PPD is up from ~70K to 74.5K


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 800K... Wow. I thought I was gonna have a very high production day today but it seems that I've gotten a P13000 and it's going to take a lot longer than normal. Normal is 18 hours 62K points. Abnormal is 23 hours and 55K points. I wonder if Windows would be better for P13000s on my 660 Ti.


Yep, thanks to 2 big units that were started yesterday hitting before the 3AM check in, I could've hit 1M today if I didn't have to stop folding. Storms are cropping up so I'm just hoping this last unit can finish without (further) interruption, if so I should land at about 820K for the day. Then the day I'm replacing tomorrow from last week was only a 419K day, so if I can get the system back up & running & crank out at least 600K tomorrow, my PPD average over a 7 day period should get even higher as far as the team chart goes.

I did figure out that at 80-85% on the GPU fans, they're a LOT quieter and still run pretty darn cool. Hottest ones don't pass 72C even if the room ambient is up in the 75F range, which it can get to on the hotter days if the house's main AC unit isn't kicking on yet. Right now the only card Folding is at 67C, and that's with a 1021MHz clock up with +20% power limit, and that card is the top card so it's breathing off another one's back.

I'm hoping I can work out the funding so I can get some of these aftermarket cards I'm eyeing (the 290 TriXs and a 290X DD Black OC Edition), they may not run any cooler in the same environment, but they'll darn sure run quieter and with less fan speed applied. I don't know if I'll be able to swing both... I seriously need to do some research on do-it-yourself aftermarket coolers you can install on these cards, see if I can find one that's relatively easy & costs less than $100 preferably. If I can do that, and they still fit in 2 slots, on all the Core Editions I have, I'd be very happy, especially if they dropped temps in addition to the noise.

So instead of hitting 5M today like I hoped I'll be stuck at 4.6M til tomorrow when my next units turn in... unless of course when I boot back up after the PSU swap I get some P9201s... first thing I'm gonna do when I boot back up is run some tests though, make sure I have the rails setup right in terms of benchmarking/gaming, that'll take me at least an hour, on top of probably an hour to pull all the current PSU cords out & put the new PSU in. Gonna eat something the start doing as much prep work as I can with the system still running (get the new PSU unboxed & ready, get the current PSUs boxes open & ready to receive cords/the PSUs themselves).


----------



## BWG

Insert tag hate remark here.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Insert tag hate remark here.


Even zodac is folding again. What's your excuse?


----------



## hertz9753

He is playing Candy Crush Saga.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Even zodac is folding again. What's your excuse?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> He is playing Candy Crush Saga.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> If it makes you feel any better it's in the mid 50's, overcast and looks like we may get some rain today... so a typical Pacific Northwest summer day lol. Though it hasn't been like this much this summer so u welcome the colder temps. I might bump my overclock up for a few days lol.


Sooooooo envious!! Love that kinda weather!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Today it's drizzling continuously with temps in the low 70s, so it's nice, and no thunder/lightning, so far this storm anyway, which means no power issues... if only I weren't stopping folding for the PSU swap out, today would've been a great day folding temps wise.

I just noticed someothing that makes me want to specifically target MSI Gaming Edition cards for the 280X & 290/290X versions, they don't have the crammed exhaust port like other cards do...



vs even the newer version of the Vapor-X still has a small port for exhaust:



I'll never understand why they made cards that are designed to run hotter than any ever have before AND they chose to put such a tiny exhaust port on even the core editions. Makes me wanna cut the grills off the core editions I have... but I'm holding off on that until I figure out if I'm gonna keep them for a longer amount of time or swap them out for aftermarket coolered cards.

Edit: apparently the bigger exhaust grill like that is only like that on the 280X, not the 290X, grrr.


----------



## BWG

That and clash of clans. My excuse is my house is 80 f ambient.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

.....and after clearing my flags I come home to a 24hr 13000.....







At least it's worth 51k


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> .....and after clearing my flags I come home to a 24hr 13000.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's worth 51k


Ya I figured that out myself. at least today is my last day of folding for 2 months, AND my excuse is better than @BWG's.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ya I figured that out myself. at least today is my last day of folding for 2 months, AND my excuse is better than @BWG's.


Yeah, word has it that he's too busy playing candy crush. I've heard the game is addictive and all, but damn


----------



## dman811

I'll be stuck playing single player games for the next month.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

DOTA? Deus Ex?

EDIT: Not at all a single player game....


----------



## dman811

Don't own it and I don't have anything to buy it with.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Insert tag hate remark here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even zodac is folding again. What's your excuse?
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah, even zodac is... hey!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Haha, yeah, even zodac is... hey!


That is the one that I was looking for.


----------



## hertz9753

Double post, but now I have proof.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well that's what I get for commenting on how much I like P10466/P9201s. New units on all the of the GPUs that just finished are P13000/P13001s. Won't be done til 11:30AM ish (started around 2AM), but they're worth 85K+ each so meh. I'll probably interrupt them to do the PSU swap when I get home. Didn't get to do it earlier today cuz I didn't wake back up. Lol

280Xs will also be here today







so more downtime to test those too.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Well that's what I get for commenting on how much I like P10466/P9201s. New units on all the of the GPUs that just finished are P13000/P13001s. Won't be done til 11:30AM ish (started around 2AM), but they're worth 85K+ each so meh. I'll probably interrupt them to do the PSU swap when I get home. Didn't get to do it earlier today cuz I didn't wake back up. Lol
> 
> 280Xs will also be here today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so more downtime to test those too.


You added the advanced flag.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You added the advanced flag.


Nope, I just get them regularly. It's like 33% each kind between the P9201s, P1046Xs & P1300Xs. I don't mind the 13s since they get the same PPD or more than the smaller units, but it does suck on days like today when I need to swap parts and have to either wait or interrupt it.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Nope, I just get them regularly. It's like 33% each kind between the P9201s, P1046Xs & P1300Xs. I don't mind the 13s since they get the same PPD or more than the smaller units, but it does suck on days like today when I need to swap parts and have to either wait or interrupt it.


The only way to get that is no flag.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Code:



Code:


06:56:44:WU02:FS02:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
07:15:05:WU02:FS02:0x17:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
07:15:29:WARNING:WU02:FS02:FahCore crashed with Windows unhandled exception code 0xUNKNOWN_ENUM, searching for this code online may provide more information
07:15:29:WARNING:WU02:FS02:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (1073807364 = 0x40010004)
07:15:29:WU02:FS02:Starting
07:15:29:WU02:FS02:Running FahCore: "G:\Program Files\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" G:/Users/Family/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 02 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 6456 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
07:15:29:WU02:FS02:Started FahCore on PID 4920
07:17:38:WU02:FS02:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2014-08-08T07:17:38Z ***********************
07:17:38:WU02:FS02:0x17:Project: 13000 (Run 1711, Clone 0, Gen 41)
07:17:38:WU02:FS02:0x17:Unit: 0x00000056538b3db753117f74989ded5c
07:17:38:WU02:FS02:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
07:17:38:WU02:FS02:0x17:Machine: 2
07:17:38:WU02:FS02:0x17:Digital signatures verified
07:17:38:WU02:FS02:0x17:[email protected] GPU core17
07:17:38:WU02:FS02:0x17:Version 0.0.52
07:17:39:WU02:FS02:0x17:  Found a checkpoint file
07:17:49:WU02:FS02:0x17:ERROR:Guru Meditation #0.a69e94d9afef5c72 (0.15840407) '02/01/checkpointState.xml'
07:17:49:WU02:FS02:0x17:WARNING:Unexpected exit() call
07:17:49:WU02:FS02:0x17:WARNING:Unexpected exit from science code
07:17:49:WU02:FS02:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
07:17:49:WU02:FS02:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
07:17:49:WU02:FS02:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
07:17:49:WU02:FS02:0x17:WARNING:While cleaning up: Failed to remove directory '01': boost::filesystem::remove: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process: "01\checkpointState.xml"
07:17:49:WU02:FS02:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: BAD_WORK_UNIT
07:17:51:WARNING:WU02:FS02:FahCore returned: BAD_WORK_UNIT (114 = 0x72)
07:17:51:WU02:FS02:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:FAULTY project:13000 run:1711 clone:0 gen:41 core:0x17 unit:0x00000056538b3db753117f74989ded5c

It's cool, I didn't want those points anyway







it's not like this is a competition or something...........wait


----------



## FreeElectron

oh
hi
there!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The only way to get that is no flag.


They were full force on no flag before I shut down.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The only way to get that is no flag.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> They were full force on no flag before I shut down.


Indeed, Dman was nice enough to let me use a dropbox acct to monitor my stuff on when I'm at work (just got home), they're all running no flags, just "pause-on-start" so they don't automatically download units when I start the program up or anything, in case I need to make changes before starting folding.

280Xs are on their way to my post office, going to give them a bit before I go pick them up, should actually be available for pickup by noon or shortly before.







Looking forward to see how they handle some benchmarks, and then of course the PPD #s


----------



## dman811

It's not like I'll need to use my account for a few months so I saw no reason not to give someone the info for folding. Especially when that's all that account is used for.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Welp, my main rig won't be folding for at least a day or two while I figure out if I'm gonna return this LEPA G 1600W PSU or not. It powers they system great, runs it with the stock cards, ran a benchmark & got up to 1360W of power draw at the wall without blinking... but the cord arrangement on it is beyond ridiculously stupid. Rigid cords combined with how the PCI-E cords work made plugging in the cards an absolute unavoidable mess. Is that enough for me to want to return it? Because of the airflow issues it's causing, maybe. I might return it and just get a freakin' Corsair AX1500i, price be darned, at least I know it's freakin' cords will be the same quality & route-ability of my AX1200W. Also the fact that the LEPA G has no labeling what so ever on it's rails layout on the PSU outputs, and the only way to find that information is actually online, is ridiculous IMO.

I can see this unit being superb for R9 295x2 owners, especially people running 2 of them. You plug one plug in to each rail, viola. Me? I have to use ALL of the PCI-E cords, and one of them is sitting there doing nothing, because in order to use the 9th for my Motherboard's 6-pin PCI-E EZ Plug supplemental power, I have to have the 10th cord just "laying there" because cord 9 & 10 are, you guessed it, one plug on the PSU X_X

This is such a headache... I got the Sapphire Vapor-X cards in, this stupid PSU and it's horribad routing too me so long I haven't even opened them, and it's now 30mins later than I normally lay down to sleep for work... gonna open them up just to take a look at the cards, then box'em back up, and test them tomorrow... don't wanna deal with these cords anymore today, so I'm just gonna shut down & go to bed...

Means my PPD average will be shot to heck being down most of the next 48hrs, but gotta decide what's best for the GPUs cooling wise, & the system power wise... #Exhausted


----------



## dman811

Your PPD will go back up reasonably quick with your cards.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Meeeeh couldn't resist the temptation to see my full system load under [email protected] so I started units on all 4 cards, luckily I got 4 P10466s, so 4 1/2 hr units worth about 39-40K each. Draw at the wall (no CPU folding mind you): *1070W* ~ now keep in mind, this is an area of load where the LEPA G is the least efficient. so I'm think I'm only *actually using about 800-900W.* When you consider my idle draw is in the 250W range, that's really not bad at all for 4 290Xs folding & getting (in these particular units case) 900K PPD.

I checked out the Sapphire cards. They're about as disgusting as I expected in terms of dust build up... got one's fans already cleaned off completely (q-tips OP), gonna do the other two tomorrow... they have residue in some spots that suggest the previous owner was a smoker, but from the way the dust is built up, and more important, the type of dust, I'd say he was telling the truth about it being a gaming rig & not a mining one. There's no black dust that's typically the tell-tale sign of a mining rig run in a basement or such, and the way the smoke-residue (with dust stuck to it) is along the edge that would be near the slot suggestions side air flow in making it build up there, which would suggest it was in a proper case. *shrug* not that I care if they were mined or not, I'll test'em just the same, return them if they don't past testing, if they do, off to folding they will go... but I also got some bad news in terms of the card size:

They are a little over 2 slots tall, meaning they will not fit in a 3-card sandwich in a 6-slot space like the P67 WS Revo or Q9650/790i Ultra setups would allow... that means if I want to fold on all 3 of them in one system, it would HAVE to be in my primary system, and they'd be the only 3 cards that would fit in it. I'm not even gonna try to squeeze them, because on top of the fact that the cooler hangs over the bottom of the bracket a bit, indicating it's thicker than 2 slots, these cards also have backplates. Ain't no way they're gonna work in a sandwich of any kind. Luckily, my motherboard does have a right-in-the-middle slot so I can run a 1-4-7 configuration and test all 3 out at once for Folding PPD output, after I put them through my gaming/benchmark testing suite to make sure they aren't broken, sure as heck don't want these things throwing errors in WUs being the first sign they're having issues.

Think from now one I'm gonna aim to do what I did with the 3 HIS 290Xs I got, aim for new cards being sold in bundles, so I don't have to deal with this residue/dust build up issue at all. It's still significantly cheaper than retail, but of course, more than buying them used...

Overall, baring them not working due to being broken, I have to say for the price I paid for them, which is pretty much literally half off retail, if ithey work, money well spent







We'll find out tomorrow, I"m off to bed now. Least with these units running, I'll get another 160K in for the day


----------



## dman811

That's why I don't sell my hardware, it's all got nicotine caked into it from my parents smoking. You used to be able to lick the wall and get a nicotine high, my friend did it once. Luckily my dad has quit and my mom is on her way to quitting. She thinks with my dad and I gone for 3 weeks getting the house ready for the full move of all furniture and everything, that she'll be able to quit.


----------



## Erick Silver

Just took the advanced flags off my GPUs to see what kind of difference it makes. HFM said 212k ppd with the flags. Will see what it says after I remove them


----------



## dman811

Good luck guys, this is my last check in before I am offline until I get to Denny's some time tomorrow (or later if I just sleep).


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Good luck guys, this is my last check in before I am offline until I get to Denny's some time tomorrow (or later if I just sleep).


Safe Journey - dman.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Safe journey man, and I'll leave some nerd-pron here for you to oogle when you return:





Tested them all individually, they're all good to go, gonna run some TriFire tests for the fun, then put them to folding to get some PPD #s out of them


----------



## lawrencendlw

I really hate you right now HoneyBadger lol. That's not Nerd Porn. That's just rubbing it in lol.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*
> 
> I really hate you right now HoneyBadger lol. That's not Nerd Porn. That's just rubbing it in lol.


But they was only $500 for all three









Oh and as for my coming PPD once I get all 7 cards folding at least 50% of the time:


----------



## Erick Silver

I have broken into the top 120.


----------



## Danbeme32

I finally got my other 280x and got it up and running Had some problems with the 14.7r1 drivers. My keep getting random bsod .so I switched back to 14.6 and so far its running good.

Am a noob with xcross so it took me a bit to get it going.. Now to see what kind of ppd I get..


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Seems at the moment I"m experiencing some oddities. I swapped drivers to see if the issue went away, but now I'm thinking one of the crossfire bridges indeed is an issue, or something to that effect. I get visual issues whenever running a benchmark with TriFire enabled, but with it disabled, it runs on single card just fine. Each card was tested individually before installing them together, and it occurs on the 14.6 & 14.7 beta drivers, so I'm thinking it's either a bridge or a power issue... to rule out the power issue, which I'm 99% sure I wired the rails right so that can't be it, I went ahead & fired up a WU on each card.

Question to any R9 280Xs users out there that are folding: Is 97% GPU load normal for P9201s? Cuz that's what I'm getting, on all 3 cards, all have P9201s, and they're not loading higher than 97% on them. :-\

Waiting on PPD readouts... so far temps are stupidly low with the fans on 60% max speed, which kicks in at 45C, they're at 51C-53C-48C right now, that's at stock (which is Core: 1070MHz, vRAM: 1550MHz, 1144mV). Not bad eh?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> I finally got my other 280x and got it up and running Had some problems with the 14.7r1 drivers. My keep getting random bsod .so I switched back to 14.6 and so far its running good.
> 
> Am a noob with xcross so it took me a bit to get it going.. Now to see what kind of ppd I get..


DId you run any benchmarks in Crossfire? I'm wondering if you have the same issue I do or not with color flickers. Only happens with Crossfire enabled, happened in both the 14.7 & 14.6 drivers, each card runs the same benchmarks fine individually... :-\

Edit: From the looks of it, PPD ain't too bad with these P9201s, lookin' at about 2m45s TPF, 29K value, ~150-152K PPD per card. Not gonna mess with clocks just yet til I figure out the flickering issue, as I don't wanna be trying to OC with a potential power rail or some such thing going on...


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> DId you run any benchmarks in Crossfire? I'm wondering if you have the same issue I do or not with color flickers. Only happens with Crossfire enabled, happened in both the 14.7 & 14.6 drivers, each card runs the same benchmarks fine individually... :-\
> 
> Edit: From the looks of it, PPD ain't too bad with these P9201s, lookin' at about 2m45s TPF, 29K value, ~150-152K PPD per card. Not gonna mess with clocks just yet til I figure out the flickering issue, as I don't wanna be trying to OC with a potential power rail or some such thing going on...


I haven't had time to bench it yet.. might do it tomorrow since I need to step out. I got a P10469 and a P10498.. Getting around 157k each.. And my cards a using 97% gpu too


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> I haven't had time to bench it yet.. might do it tomorrow since I need to step out. I got a P10469 and a P10498.. Getting around 157k each.. And my cards a using 97% gpu too


What's your core/vRAM clocks on that card outta curiosity? Good to know the 97% load thing is normal at least







Last time I had a GPU that wouldn't load to 100% during folding it died a rather quick death









Edit: My favorite part about these cards so far though... 150K+ PPD each, they are NOT audible over my room fans at all with their fans at 60%, and they're running at 53C-54C-49C with me having them set to 1101MHz core (no additional voltage). Yiss.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> What's your core/vRAM clocks on that card outta curiosity? Good to know the 97% load thing is normal at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I had a GPU that wouldn't load to 100% during folding it died a rather quick death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: My favorite part about these cards so far though... 150K+ PPD each, they are NOT audible over my room fans at all with their fans at 60%, and they're running at 53C-54C-49C with me having them set to 1101MHz core (no additional voltage). Yiss.


am running them at stock right now 1030/1500.. I have my fans at 65 and 70%.. Seem like the top gpu gets hotter then the bottom one.. Top 64c and bottom 54c


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> am running them at stock right now 1030/1500.. I have my fans at 65 and 70%.. Seem like the top gpu gets hotter then the bottom one.. Top 64c and bottom 54c


Don't know if it'll work the same for you, but with mine, the voltage stock is 1144mV like I said before, and I was able to push to 1101MHz core with no voltage increase. It's been running the units like that now for about half an hour, no errors yet, and no temp increases... but I'm sure the Vapor-X cooler design has something to do with the last part. These cards just DO NOT get hot. I can't wait til I figure out the Crossfire issue I'm having so I feel safe OCing further, I have a feeling I'll be able to hit the "wall" most people seem to hit with Sapphire 280Xs, which is around 1190MHz core with ~1.2-1.3V depending on the card... with how cool I'm running now I can't imagine temps would be an issue, ever. Even VRMs are in the mid to low 40s.

Also going from the stock core (1070) to 1101MHz did net me a few seconds less TPF, so I'm assuming going from 1030MHz to 1101MHz would net you maybe 6-8s less TPF?

Might be the individual projects varying slightly in atom count, but I'm getting 158K on one, 156.7K on another, & 153K on the last one... kinda odd, but *shrug* Definitely going to work on it more tomorrow to try & get that flicker-issue in Crossfire sorted.

I also have the P67 system to start the resurrection on since I didn't get to it today. Got the CPU, HDD & OS, so I'm just gonna pop everything in the case the motherboard is still in (after I clean it), boot it up, get Windows installed, and probably set it up to Fold after it's up to date, until the case arrives, then I'll decide if I wanna keep it and build a separate low budget upgrade system for my dad, or give it to him & get the Q9650...

Given that these 280Xs need 2 1/2 slots each (Cooler too big man lol), they cannot stack 3 high in the slots on the Asus P8P67 WS Revolution, the only way to run all 3 in one system is to have a middle slot like my X79 board does... so, what I'm thinking is, option wise:

Run a 280X in the bottom of whichever dedicated folding system I setup, with 290Xs above that also folding, then run the 2 280Xs for the GPU-E I'll be doing for a team in my main computer in the lower slots, with a 290X in my main slot so I can game, or fold on it, whenever I feel like it. If I keep the P67, that would allow me to fold on all 7 cards, if I want to, without any issues (I'd have to transfer the LEPA G PSU, if I keep it, to the P67 system so it has the PCI-E plugs it needs to run 4 cards)...

On the topic of this darn PSU... very much resisting the urge to just request a return for refund on it. I'm really that irritated with how hard these cords are to manage and even plug in. Far worse than any PSU I've ever used. I'm gonna give it some time though, see if I can adjust or arrange it properly when I'm less tired. If I do return it, I'm just gonna go straight for the boss, Corsair AX1500i, price be darned, I want something I know I'll like, and it's basically the AX1200W I already have, with more power & a few more plug ins.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Holy freaking post honey. Take some time to let your fingers to stop smoking next time.


----------



## dman811

Lol our PMs get to that length regularly.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Needs a TL;DR at the bottom


----------



## WhiteWulfe

The various replies are epic ^-^


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Don't know if it'll work the same for you, but with mine, the voltage stock is 1144mV like I said before, and I was able to push to 1101MHz core with no voltage increase. It's been running the units like that now for about half an hour, no errors yet, and no temp increases... but I'm sure the Vapor-X cooler design has something to do with the last part. These cards just DO NOT get hot. I can't wait til I figure out the Crossfire issue I'm having so I feel safe OCing further, I have a feeling I'll be able to hit the "wall" most people seem to hit with Sapphire 280Xs, which is around 1190MHz core with ~1.2-1.3V depending on the card... with how cool I'm running now I can't imagine temps would be an issue, ever. Even VRMs are in the mid to low 40s.
> .


I was running hwinfo64 and I notice that the card I got yesterday was under voltage at 1.05v.. That is usually a sign that this card might of been used for mining. So I just flash the bios back to stock the way it suppose to be. Now am getting 1.2v. So that means I could overclock it a bit and see what I can get.. The first card I could get up to 1100MHZ core..


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Needs a TL;DR at the bottom


I found the PS3.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I had a relapse already. Couldn't resist gaming cards that have never been mined x_x



Guess I'll be reselling a few more core edition 290Xs to recoup that. Lol

Now that I have experienced the quiet awesome of the Vapor-X cards, I want quiet again.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I had a relapse already. Couldn't resist gaming cards that have never been mined x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll be reselling a few more core edition 290Xs to recoup that. Lol
> 
> Now that I have experienced the quiet awesome of the Vapor-X cards, I want quiet again.


You are crazy.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Couldn't resist getting then for ~60% of retail when the guy described them as babied, never OCed & used for gaming only. Between the quiet, the lower temps, and their awesome PPD when I fold on them, not to mention their PPD:WattageDraw ratio, couldn't resist.

Will allow me to resell 2 of my core editions as like new since they've barely been used and are still spotless. And I'll sleep easier with less blower cards operating once I get the two rigs folding together.


----------



## hertz9753

Is that a Corsair H80i doing push out in that case that you posted pictures of?

I have the same plans with the rig that I'm building, but with a Corsair H100 running push/pull out of the front of an Antec 300 case.

I still have 2 i7 2600k's and I have been following your updates. I sold a 2600k, P67 MB and a GTX 660 to BWG and he is playing Candy Cuss Saga and that other game now. Pun intended.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Corsair H110, you can just barely tell it's a dual fan rad in most of the pictures I have up of it:



Had to replace my liquid loop quickly and cheaply when it died, the H110 actually performs nearly as well as it did... granted it's pump was dying but still.

One of these days when I'm sure I'm not going dual PSU ever again, I'll mount it properly on top of my case.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You are crazy.


This is crazier.














...or...




I loved Weebl back in the day ^_^


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey honey when someone says that their part is babied and barely used when trying to sell it to you, that means that they used it in the how to build a computer video lol.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Got the flickering issue in TriFire fixed, bad Crossfire Bridge, easy peasy.

Back to Folding they go... maybe.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Got the flickering issue in TriFire fixed, bad Crossfire Bridge, easy peasy.
> 
> Back to Folding they go... maybe.


I can't stand that crap. I had the problem with the flickering on my 3 way SLI GTX 480's while playing Skyrim. And that was the only game I had a problem with. It turns out that it was because my monitor is a 60" 240 Hz 3Dtv and it wasn't playing nice. So instead of switching monitors I just disabled SLI lol. It still looks amazing and I won't develop epilepsy (I'm kidding of course) playing games this way.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

What was stupid was it only happened with Crossfire enabled, and only in benchmarks, but at least it was just a simple bad bridge, replaced it & now things are great... gotta throw that one in the garbage so I don't ever accidentally use it again.

Now running the cards at 1111MHz, still no voltage increase, they're 16-17% in to P9201s, sitting at 54C-54C-49C load temps, fans at 60%. I really think I'll be able to push these to the max clock most people hit as a cap on Sapphire R9 280Xs, which is 1190MHz, no problem... hope so, that additional 80MHz should shave off about 6-10s TPF, which could be a big bump in PPD.

As is, I'm getting about 471K PPD according to HFM, from the 3 280Xs folding @ 1111MHz, with 632W draw at the wall... can you say efficiency for PPD? lol especially considering my idle wattage is 190W or so, we're talkin' about 450W give or take, at the wall, for 471K PPD... love it...

I miss the bigger PPD #s from the 290Xs though... but I don't miss the noise. Hoping that seller will work with me on waiting on payment so I can get those 2 Tri-X 290Xs & resell 2 of my core editions. It'd be amazaballs to have those 2 gettin' 222-250K PPD each whilst being whisper quiet & more power efficient cuz no blower fan pulling 30W by itself running at 85-100%. We'll see









I'm off to sleep, another long day thanks to some minor issues with the P67 resurrection (I mismounted the stock CPU cooler somehow, broke a brace pin on the heatsink, so I had to take that off, clean the CPU, then I just stuck the H100 on it, now it's idling at 36-38C with no fans on the H100's radiator







lol). Think I'm gonna keep'er, at least for a bit... I wanna crank out over 1M in a day, at least once. lol That'll require almost all the cards I have folding at the same time... I believe in the dream! G'night.


----------



## Erick Silver

Both of my cards picked up P13000/13001 Work Units. 10:50 ish TPF. Mother of God.


----------



## hertz9753

I n
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Both of my cards picked up P13000/13001 Work Units. 10:50 ish TPF. Mother of God.


You did take a 2 wu break from those in the TC and back to the same.


----------



## lawrencendlw

How about those 255,255 points from for yesterday for my 2 first gen i7's and 3 X gtx 480's? It's the little GPU's that could.


----------



## Erick Silver

Those 13000/13001 WU make me wanna smash my face into my keyboard.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I got a P10467 that's worth 171K PPD on one of the Vapor-X 280Xs, decay!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Both of my cards picked up P13000/13001 Work Units. 10:50 ish TPF. Mother of God.


What kind of GPUs? That's crazy, especially considering TPF on my 290Xs for those is about 5m34s - 5m52s, or in that range.

Edit: saw the updates, that's not bad for some 480s man.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I got a P10467 that's worth 171K PPD on one of the Vapor-X 280Xs, decay!
> What kind of GPUs? That's crazy, especially considering TPF on my 290Xs for those is about 5m34s - 5m52s, or in that range.
> 
> Edit: saw the updates, that's not bad for some 480s man.


I have 1x Sapphire VaporX HD 7950 and 1x Unknown Brand HD 7970. I can't overclock either card right now as I am running my entire rig off a 620W PSU. I am right at the top of my safe powerable range. So no overclocking yet. The HD 7970 is running for the Team Competition. The 7950 runs all the times that I am not gaming.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

That TPF seems crazy high to me for a 7970 even at stock. maybe I'm just overestimating what the 7970 is capable of. Is it a Tahiti or a first gen?


----------



## Erick Silver

No Idea.




Its ugly but it works. When I got it and hooked it all up it was at 800Mhz. I bumped it up to 900Mhz.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> No Idea.
> 
> (Snip)
> 
> Its ugly but it works. When I got it and hooked it all up it was at 800Mhz. I bumped it up to 900Mhz.


Ah that's why the TPF sounds low, I'm used to seeing folding numbers from 7970s clocked in the 1000MHz+ range. Weird that it was clocked so low stock, I seem to remember my ol' Sapphire 7970 OCs starting out at 1000MHz give or take a bit.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Thanks honey. It certainly impressed the hell out of me.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I found the PS3.










I am so stealing this


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Gonna swap back to the 290Xs in a bit... don't really want to cuz it's been nice with the computer being so quiet with these Vapor-Xs in, but I wanna get to the top 500 in the team and figure out how I'm gonna layout these cards between the two systems I'm gonna have access to...

That seller STILL hasn't gotten back to me on those 290X TriX cards I won on EBay, think I may just request a cancellation, ain't like I've paid yet. TBH I don't really care if he leaves me negative feedback for it, it's a little ridiculous when you have a $300 plus card (or two of them in this case) listed on EBay that's sold and you don't respond to a buyer asking questions in under 48hrs... it's been over 48hrs now going on 72. If he doesn't respond by tomorrow morning I'm gonna file a cancel claim & just forget about the quiet idea for now... well, other than the quiet of dem 280X Vapor-Xs..... yisss.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well, this is fun. Something I did pissed it off & reinstalling the client doesn't seem to have fixed it. I just lost 5 units in a row and if I can actually finally get it working, my 6th unit will be delayed... this is pissin' me off. Freakin' pain in the butt getting this thing to work with so many GPUs and for some reason it keeps saying Slot 1 is already in use... but it's not.


----------



## lawrencendlw

You swapped your card didn't you?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Swapped out all of them, yes, didn't think it would irritate it that badly, but apparently it did. Completely uninstalled & reinstalled the program... so now there's 5 units that disappeared & 3 that got killed (as in sent in for zero credit)... ugh. Oh well, at least it looks like I've got it resolved, and losing a few units won't make me lose my bonus status with the WU count I have... least I hope not.

Pretty sure I got all the slots arranged right & what not again, we'll see when it loads the GPUs up... if it loads something on my primary GPU I may blow a gasket. I just wanna relax & play a game while the other 3 fold FFS X_X lol

Edit: OH MY GOD... it keeps loading a unit on the freakin' primary GPU regardless of what slot I have it set to, what the HECK is WRONG with this thing...


----------



## HoneyBadger84

This is seriously pissing me off.

I have 4 GPU slots. First one is indexed at 0, second at 1, third at 2, and fourth at 3. But for some STUPID REASON, it's not loading the GPUs like that no matter what I do. I've reinstalled the program, what should I do, delete all the slots and try again (which will probably kill four more units)?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Your computer is rebelling. This is how Skynet starts. Kill it now before it kills us all!!!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

... so it just started ANOTHER unit that's designated for GPU ONE, not ZERO, on the primary GPU... I'm so close to uninstalling & saying screw this it's not even funny.

Edit: The idiocy of this thing is astounding. Apparently GPU slot 0 is magically my last card now, 1 is the top card, 2 is the 2nd card, 3 is the 3rd card... that's not confusing or anything.

Thanks you FAHClient for making nothing easy ever in the history of man #timetokillpeopleingametoventfrustration

Edit 2: And 2 units are sitting there waiting for GPU 2 to finish it's current unit because they somehow lost whatever GPU was doing them... that's nice, reduced points on a 9 hr unit... freakin' wonderful. The amount of "want to stab my computer" right now is legendary.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah don't try to make sense of it. The same thing happened with my 3 gtx 480's.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I think somehow the program tied IDs directly to the actual cards, because the card I used to run as my primary (the Asus R9 290X) is now my bottom card, and each other card has now moved up one slot as a result in the actual case, so the card that used to be Slot 1 is now my top card, but it's still treating it as Slot 1, etc, as far as the program is concerned, maybe that's why it happened. *shrug* At least it's working now... back to louder fans but much more points per day. ^_^

I was going to work on getting the P67 ready to roll when the case gets here later, but I'm way too tired after that irritation earlier.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well, since I've got the R9 290X Tri-X cards on the way, once I pay for them, since the seller finally got back to me, I'm gonna be reselling all of my Core Edition 290Xs. That'll allow me to spend any money left over after paying for the Tri-X cards on paying off some stuff, once I get everything paid off that's on my mind right now, and my truck fixed, I'll look in to getting a 295x2/500GB SSD combo off Newegg.

I'm just very frustrated at these cards on so many levels for so many reasons, so I'll be happy when they're gone. I know it's mostly software, probably, but it's just more hassle than I want to deal with anymore, so after they finish the units they're doing, I'm gonna pull them & put them in their boxes for shipping out Wednesday (auctions end tomorrow). The Vapor-X 280Xs may have made me sick with their nasty dust, but I'm already gettin' over that, and at least they run cool & quiet... albeit at nowhere near the PPD level I'd like, but I might be able to change that with some overclocking on them.

Guess that means I'll be givin' the P67 system to my dad afterall... maybe. I might still keep it to fold 2 of the 280Xs in for the TC while I keep the 2 Tri-X & the last VaporX in my main system... then I'd have to build him another computer though. Meh. lol


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Welp, 3 of the 4 core editions are out the door. 2 HIS cards sold at the Buy It Now price ($325 when I only paid ~$280 each, not a lotta profit but w/e) & the Asus card has bids.

Now the question is do I wanna wait on buying the Tri-X & tell that seller I can't afford it, or get them afterall... decisions... Gotta shut down & yank those cards that are going out.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*


You realize that I hate you right? LOLJK. I have 1x Vapor X 7950. I love the way the card looks and the cooling capabilities of the card. Can you get a pic of them in the dark with the "Sapphire" lit up?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> You realize that I hate you right? LOLJK. I have 1x Vapor X 7950. I love the way the card looks and the cooling capabilities of the card. Can you get a pic of them in the dark with the "Sapphire" lit up?


Next time they're in my computer (likely later today) I'll get a shot of them with flash off


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Just got a P9406... never seen one of them before, interesting... 10500 base value, me likey.

Right now I'm runnin' the last Core Edition 290X on top with 2 280X Vapor-Xs below it... Lemme snap that unflashed picture for ya of the two that're in there...


----------



## Erick Silver

Mmmmm sexyness right thur!


----------



## Erick Silver

Thats it. I'm taking the chance. HD7970 bumped up to 1000mhz Core, 1500mhz Mem, 1.20v, +20% power limit. Gonna see if it will stay stable.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Thats it. I'm taking the chance. HD7970 bumped up to 1000mhz Core, 1500mhz Mem, 1.20v, +20% power limit. Gonna see if it will stay stable.


Overclocking the memory on GPU's has no effect in folding. Stick to the the core.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Overclocking the memory on GPU's has no effect in folding. Stick to the the core.


It helps, just marginally, if one wants absolute max PPD, OCing memory can help.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Starting the morning off with 2 P9406s on the 280Xs







They look nice, 10.5K base worth, should be interesting to see what PPD they push @ 1111MHz.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Holy crap, I want these all the time! One is reading out @ 2m59s TPF with 200K PPD on a 280X (@ 1111MHz core)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Thats it. I'm taking the chance. HD7970 bumped up to 1000mhz Core, 1500mhz Mem, 1.20v, +20% power limit. Gonna see if it will stay stable.


[Tim Allen] MORE POWWWERRRR *grunts* [/Tim Allen]


----------



## Erick Silver

So far, do good. Finished the first WU for a total of 69,XXX points. thats about 2,500 points higher than the usual. No reboots or stability issues as of yet. Will see if it stays that way all day as I am headed out to go to the County Fair for the afternoon. See yall later!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I need to take the time to bench-test 1190MHz on these 280Xs, keep forgetting to. Don't wanna have it fail units so I wanna test it first... these cards run so cool, even with an ambient of 75F like right now, they're at 56C with P9406 @ 1111MHz stock voltage.. Unfortunately one of the P9406's is poopy PPD, other is the usual @ 151K.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Switching it up, running a 280X Vapor-X on top for gaming/folding, running the VisionTek R9 290 in the middle, will be folding whenever the computer is on, and got the last HIS R9 290X I have on bottom folding whenever the computer is on. That'll be that til I decide to get the Q9650 system going, not in a big hurry due to some other issues I'm having (still sick, stupid 280X dust







)

Lookin' like just the 290 & 290X will get about 400K PPD almost exactly between the two, with the 290 at stock... not really gonna OC it simply because it's going to be sold to someone locally whenever he has the money.


----------



## anubis1127

Sorry to hear about being under the weather, get well soon.


----------



## Erick Silver

Looks like another possible record day for me today. I may get about 275k for the day if the right WU drops before the last update.


----------



## Erick Silver

gonna be passing zodac today.....


----------



## HoneyBadger84

7.5M, paused most folding cuz I'm going to work on trying to get the q9650 system up and running later today.

We'll see how that goes. Gonna stick it in my Antec LanBoy Air. I think ideally I wanna have, for now, the R9 290 & 290X in that system, and the 3 280Xs in my main system since a 280X can handle both games I'm currently playing the most just fine (CS:GO & LoL), and the other 2 can be folding.

If that works out, should get me to at least 674K PPD just from the 4 cards that will be folding constantly once it's all up and running.

The video card in my dad's old system got rekt somehow died while being changed out, crashes his system constantly. As a temp fix I'm letting him use one of not be 280X vapor-x cards. So that's 120-150K PPD I'll be missing til I get a permanent card for him.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Why, oh why, do I keep getting these ridiculous 1300X WU's? They take a day or longer for each one and don't even pay out that well.









Muy basura!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

But they sure pay out on higher end systems! ^-^


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Then give them all to @HoneyBadger84







They do me very little good.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm not hogging any right now, so can't any their way.


----------



## dman811

I know the feeling of getting sick from dusty cards, most of my stuff is nicotine coated so when I blow it out with an compressor all of that nicotine dust goes everywhere and I get nicotine poisoning. That's most of the reason I won't sell my stuff.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I know the feeling of getting sick from dusty cards, most of my stuff is nicotine coated so when I blow it out with an compressor all of that nicotine dust goes everywhere and I get nicotine poisoning. That's most of the reason I won't sell my stuff.


Just give them away.


----------



## dman811

Lol I've dealt with it all my life and both parents had quit for a few weeks but now both are back at it more than ever. I guess I got to breathe like a person who hasn't been exposed to that all their life.

So I'm at the airport and my dad didn't understand that power drills couldn't be a part of carry-on and almost got arrested for showing a TSA office that it was just a power drill.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Lol. That's like trying to carry a gun on and saying "it's only a gun. What's the big deal?"


----------



## dman811

Well during the stop over in Baltimore (HI DAN







) at around 4:30 some US Marshals came on with a guy in full shackles. Don't know where he was going but he looked like he had been hit by a Mack truck a few times.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Lol I've dealt with it all my life and both parents had quit for a few weeks but now both are back at it more than ever. I guess I got to breathe like a person who hasn't been exposed to that all their life.
> 
> So I'm at the airport and my dad didn't understand that power drills couldn't be a part of carry-on and almost got arrested for showing a TSA office that it was just a power drill.


That reminds of the time that I went to court to dispute a parking ticket... I had still had my box cutter in back pocket.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That reminds of the time that I went to court to dispute a parking ticket... I had still had my box cutter in back pocket.


Not as bad as delivering cream to the judge's office and forgetting it was on your belt!!!

...Thankfully, I had the cool security guards that let me go back to my truck and put it away!


----------



## Danbeme32

Just in case the people that use FAH 7.4.4.. They have an update for HFM that use it..

HFM.NET v0.9.2.712 - Now Compatible with FAH v7.4.4

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/hfm-net/9a_kNQPvPKM


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Just in case the people that use FAH 7.4.4.. They have an update for HFM that use it..
> 
> HFM.NET v0.9.2.712 - Now Compatible with FAH v7.4.4
> 
> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/hfm-net/9a_kNQPvPKM


Sweet! I was just about to ask that since I got the prompt this morning.


----------



## Erick Silver

about bloody time! Gonna have to update when I get home from work.


----------



## Erick Silver

I am about to break into the top 100 folders on the OCN Team. Its been a long haul to get to this point.


----------



## dman811

Just think, it'll be an even longer one to get to the top 50 most likely.


----------



## Erick Silver

Supposedly, 6.4 months to catch up to Knucklehead.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_overtake.php?s=&u=496880&p=1


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Supposedly, 6.4 months to catch up to Knucklehead.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_overtake.php?s=&u=496880&p=1


You will your new 75 million badge right about that time







ooops, 50 million before that


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Anyone else get stuck in Core15land this past weekend?


----------



## BWG

Nope, they must be sticking to you like elmers glue for a reason.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Anyone else get stuck in Core15land this past weekend?


Yes.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Nope, they must be sticking to you like elmers glue for a reason.


Maybe they like me....they really like me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Yes.


Okay well that makes me feel slightly better







I was just curious, though, since I got back to back core15 WUs from Friday thru Monday, I wonder how they determine how WUs get distributed.


----------



## dman811

Gumball machine.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Gumball machine.


Seems likely. Unless you have flags, but with a 660ti in then becomes the gumball machine from hell







. Anyway, now I'm stuck in Core18land which is better than 15







I'll take it!


----------



## dman811

I'm in Linuxland. It's fully populated by a lot of good looking Core 17s.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm in "crashed my drivrrs trying to push Heaven a bit further then crashed the computer when I turned off kboost" land myself. Then again, +200ish core (and +700 memory! *grins*) on air with 25-27C ambients tends to do that...







aka I didn't have time to get the rig back up before work.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm in "crashed my drivrrs trying to push Heaven a bit further then crashed the computer when I turned off kboost" land myself. Then again, +200ish core (and +700 memory! *grins*) on air with 25-27C ambients tends to do that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aka I didn't have time to get the rig back up before work.


nice, good luck with that







I haven't OC'd my card at all, partially because I haven't bothered figuring it out yet; Afterburner is slightly different when using an MSI card (simpler?) versus the EVGA one it replaced and I too am in a 25+ ambient room with little to no air circulation around my case, which is usually around 30c inside. Winter's almost here though


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> nice, good luck with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't OC'd my card at all, partially because I haven't bothered figuring it out yet; Afterburner is slightly different when using an MSI card (simpler?) versus the EVGA one it replaced and I too am in a 25+ ambient room with little to no air circulation around my case, which is usually around 30c inside. Winter's almost hear though


In my experience it can be simpler when using an MSI card, yes.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> nice, good luck with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't OC'd my card at all, partially because I haven't bothered figuring it out yet; Afterburner is slightly different when using an MSI card (simpler?) versus the EVGA one it replaced and I too am in a 25+ ambient room with little to no air circulation around my case, which is usually around 30c inside. Winter's almost hear though


So can't wait for winter myself! As for overclocking, on cold nights or mornings I've managed 28k points in Catzilla 720p.... Last time I checked I was 21st with a 780. Not bad for an air cooler that's beating a bunch of watercooled posts!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

@dman811: I'm not going to lie. I'd prefer EVGA simply because I like their Pro SLI bridges!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So can't wait for winter myself! As for overclocking, on cold nights or mornings I've managed 28k points in Catzilla 720p.... Last time I checked I was 21st with a 780. Not bad for an air cooler that's beating a bunch of watercooled posts!


nice







I think I might make a duct to pull cool air from outside directly into the case via my rea intake fan......sounds like a lot of effort though


----------



## DownshiftArtist

And now I'm back to a core 15....that only pays 5800 for a 8 hr WU?


----------



## sakae48

what client is that?..looks different from mine


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> what client is that?..looks different from mine


HFM. It's a monitoring tool. It can generate a HTML page with your stats that you could publish to the internet if you want


----------



## sakae48

ah..i see..i installed HFM but i don't know how to use it


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> And now I'm back to a core 15....that only pays 5800 for a 8 hr WU?


Ouch, 8018s are probably the single least desired work unit still in distribution. My 460 had one last night.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ah..i see..i installed HFM but i don't know how to use it


The HFM Guide is currently fairly outdated, but the basics are that you need to click Clients > Add Client (v7) and then choose what you want to recognize the slot as (Client Name). If you have multiple slots running on one computer I suggest naming it something that you could know is containing both, for instance if you are folding on both your CPU and your GPU, I'd name it something like sakae48-PC, if just one or the other piece of hardware, I'd say name it after that piece of hardware. The Address field is your computer's IP address. Password is something most people don't need to worry about so I suggest leaving it blank. Then you click OK and your clients should show up. To configure the clients click Edit > Preferences and then under Web Settings you will change your Extreme Overclocking User ID to your own instead of the maker of HFM's, as well as your Stanford User ID and Stanford Team ID (37726 for OCN). After that in the Project Download URL you should see "http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html" and you need to edit it to http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html. For right now that's the basic setup I'll give you until I have the guide up to date.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ah..i see..i installed HFM but i don't know how to use it


I'm pretty sure there's a detailed write up on this site somewhere.. That's how I learned to set mine up.

dman beat me to it


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's a detailed write up on this site somewhere.. That's how I learned to set mine up.
> 
> dman beat me to it


----------



## sakae48

um..where i can get my user id?..it looks like number only









i'm dumb


----------



## dman811

Your User ID is 663218, it can be found on EOC by typing your folding name into the Name Search field.


----------



## sakae48

ah...thanks








anyway, my laptop somehow crashed








gpu client wouldnt start and say "waiting for idle"








[email protected] got computation error


----------



## dman811

Laptops aren't meant to handle the heat stress that folding will put on them and will often fail and not download a new unit if the temps were too hot. As for BOINC, I've got no clue how that stuff works.


----------



## sakae48

i put it on medium to add more ppd since it's the only gpu can run fah









i'll just turn off for a while


----------



## dman811

GPU won't be able to pull any units on medium, it's full or nothing with a GPU.


----------



## sakae48

ahh...i see...so actually gpu runs at full speed everytime and the cpu runs in medium?..now i got it why i got this problem..im so n00b









couldnt add rep here?


----------



## dman811

Can't give rep to staff.


----------



## sakae48

ah...too bad








thanks for helping me then


----------



## dman811

I help because I enjoy it, I don't feel the need to be rewarded, although I do appreciate the thanks


----------



## BWG

But, zodac is folding a laptop.


----------



## sakae48

does it means literally folding the laptop?









i got 665 points for this 10 hours on my PC..is it good enough for CPU folding?..i'm running on X2 240 btw..my Opty IMC were nuts


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might make a duct to pull cool air from outside directly into the case via my rea intake fan......sounds like a lot of effort though


17th (for my card) or something insane like that as of this morning. Just got home and haven't checked to see if I still have the spot but still. I'm laughing pretty hard though at the score since a number of the scores have heavily overclocked cpus, and mine's not only stock it's also held back by the stock cooler!

The ducting idea I might do as well, but I don't think I'm that crazy yet.


----------



## dman811

Sounds like something langer1972 might do doesn't it @BWG?


----------



## BWG

Everyone on ocn is dying to see your ducting! Please post a youtube video.

@Donkey1514


----------



## sakae48

i wonder how much the dust









also..no routine maintenance?..like per 6 month, or more?


----------



## BWG

If you wood panel the room it's in, there will be less dust.


----------



## sakae48

but isn't wood cant dissipate heat well?..

my duct filter should be cleaned twice a week..


----------



## dman811

I had a scratch built wooden computer case for some time until I had to move. Dissipated heat fine with enough airflow.


----------



## sakae48

i forgot about the airflow..somehow i keeps thinking of passive cooling


----------



## dman811

I'm sure it could be done with passive but I wouldn't put a computer that would draw more than 150W total in a wood case and make all cooling passive.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> If you wood panel the room it's in there will be less dust.


You.


----------



## sakae48

should be smokin' wood later









i remembered when i put my 300w-waste-of-electricity amp on wood case (dunno the appropiate name







) and the wood turns brown-blackish after a few weeks later


----------



## BWG

See, hertz is on board. Shag carpet helps too. Make sure you use 200 mph tape, not the cheap stuff.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> See, hertz is on board. Shag carpet helps too. Make sure you use 200 mph tape, not the cheap stuff.


That is only one part of the basment. My mancave has the same carpet with an area rug in front of the sound system. No wood panels though. I also have a modest 55" Samsung tv. The rest of it you can see in my sig.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Everyone on ocn is dying to see your ducting! Please post a youtube video.
> 
> @Donkey1514


Inb4 anyone realizes I still lurk the [email protected] section


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm sure it could be done with passive but I wouldn't put a computer that would draw more than 150W total in a wood case and make all cooling passive.


Just slap 2 coats of fiberglass resin on the inside of the case and you're good to go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Everyone on ocn is dying to see your ducting! Please post a youtube video.
> 
> @Donkey1514
> 
> 
> 
> Inb4 anyone realizes I still lurk the [email protected] section
Click to expand...

I just chose not to acknowledge you...


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Sweet! Another 8018, just what I always wanted!


----------



## dman811

I say take what you can get, right now assignment servers are seemingly to be down all over the place and I'm scared to see what happens when I'm done folding this current unit in Linux. It's not like I'm back in TC yet so it wouldn't really matter if it goes idle but I'd still like to continue folding.


----------



## sakae48

i got a new task like 20 mins ago..not sure if wu = task or not..


----------



## dman811

I'm guessing it's a core 16 which are AMD GPU only units. Find where it says FahCore on your FAHControl panel and if it says 0x16 then my assumption is correct.


----------



## sakae48

um..i'm cpu folding btw..my card were not supported anymore and i dont want to kill my laptop's APU


----------



## dman811

Oh OK, most CPU units are still getting distributed like normal.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I just chose not to acknowledge you...


Isn't that what most user's do when they look at your title?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh OK, most CPU units are still getting distributed like normal.


ah..no wonder why









or this is the main cause of my last problem?.."waiting gpu for idle"?..


----------



## dman811

That means that your GPU is assigned a slot. To remove it go to Configure > Slots and select gpu the click Remove and then Save.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I just chose not to acknowledge you...
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what most user's do when they look at your title?
Click to expand...

It's impossible to ignore Tyrone...


----------



## notyettoday

Readem and weep


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> 
> 
> Readem and weep


Congrats..







WAIT..... I had no idea I was in the top 20...


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Congrats..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT..... I had no idea I was in the top 20...


Congrats to you as well sir!


----------



## dman811

Just imagine someone else folding on two GTX 980s, NYT, you'd be #2 very fast.


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Just imagine someone else folding on two GTX 980s, NYT, you'd be #2 very fast.


Tell me somethin I don't know Dman, my arsenal of 7850s, 7950s, and 7970s would be no match. I'm thinkin about grabbing a pair of 970s, 300kish ppd for $350 each has to be the best bang for the buck. My dedication is the only thing keeping me here, its hotter than hades in my bedroom with 4x 7850s and a 7970+ 3 i7 class chips running dangit! $350 for a video card is ~ 2/3rds of my electric bill last month.


----------



## dman811

At full load they draw like no power. I'd say they would be a wonderful investment and lower the heat inside your house monumentally.


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> At full load they draw like no power. I'd say they would be a wonderful investment and lower the heat inside your house monumentally.


Are you workin for nvidia now? tempting.. lol


----------



## Erick Silver

I am tempted to sell off my 7950 and 7970 and pick up a 970. But I am not sure my 620W psu could handle the new card.


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I am tempted to sell off my 7950 and 7970 and pick up a 970. But I am not sure my 620W psu could handle the new card.


Easily if you're running those 2 cards right now.


----------



## Erick Silver

well...I am running the 7970 folding 24/7 and the 7950 only games, the PSU couldn't handle both cards folding at the same time. And yesterday while th 70 was folding and was killing people in BF4 the computer just shut itself off. There was a lot of heat coming from my PSU,

I wonder how much I could get for a Unknown Brand reference 7970 and a Sapphire HD7950 Vapor X?


----------



## dman811

Do you have GPU-Z installed? It might be able to tell you which GPU you are using. A single 970 has a TDP of 148W so I think you'd be just fine since 7970 + 7950 is around 350W.


----------



## sakae48

i'm thinking about upgrading my GPU, but i don't want to make my electricity bill break my roof








any advice for a better performance but with at least the same consumption w/ my IceQ 4850?..i OC'd it to 660/1100 rn









looks like i need to have a gpu slot..


----------



## dman811

What's your price range? With absolutely no knowledge of that I'd suggest a GTX 750 Ti. It is a baseline card that is a very capable folder and has the absolute lowest TDP of any card.


----------



## sakae48

hmm...around $150, eh?..looks like not bad at all..still have no money rn and want to upgrade the processor first..but sure i'll consider this..


----------



## dman811

It is the cheapest card that gets a very respectable amount of points. Plus it would be an amazing step up from your 4850.


----------



## sakae48

yeah..but my board wasn't stable anymore..also need more power per core









even really want a gpu upgrade


----------



## dman811

Well for a CPU upgrade I'd suggest at least a Pentium G3258 or an i3.


----------



## sakae48

i'm going for xeon E3..is it good or too much?..i also used it for photoshop, handbrake, and many more


----------



## dman811

That'll do great in those programs and is basically a locked i7 for the price of an i5. If I was to ever go for a rig that needed 8 threads but I knew I would never overclock (unlikely) then I'd jump on one of those immediately.


----------



## sakae48

now i know i'm on the good lane!..i hope i can buy them not more than this December!


----------



## dman811

I did a lot of Photoshop in previous years and still do once in a while but now I'm more excited by 3D modeling, and have built computers dedicated to such purposes for many different people. If you'd like to consult someone with a parts list I'm more than willing.


----------



## sakae48

hmm...does maximus v formula good enough for the board?..i also considering the features like wifi, audio (just for headphone at night.i got DAC for my speakers), and more


----------



## dman811

I wouldn't go for a board designed for overclocking when you would be getting a processor that would never overclock. If wifi is a considered feature I'd look into mini-ITX boards, if you have no need for a second card other than your 4850, then they are great to work with despite being small. Search H97 itx wifi motherboards in google and you'll get a few results, probably Gigabyte, ASRock and MSI. If ITX is not the form factor for you then search for the cheapest ATX board you can get and make sure it is compatible with the processor you want. You can often find boards on ebay or here that are a few generations old but still have all the desired features.


----------



## sakae48

hmm..i might add some pcie cards in the future like soundcard, another gpu, or even raid/ssd card..ok..i'll try to search another board


----------



## dman811

Well if wifi isn't a needed motherboard feature there are plenty of wifi cards that go into a PCI or PCI-E slot. If you went that route it would open up your options monumentally.


----------



## sakae48

i see...i'll consider it









thanks for the help once more


----------



## dman811

No problem. If you need more suggestions, feel free to continue, but know that I won't answer for a few hours, I'm going to bed now that it's 4AM, lol.


----------



## axipher

I know it's a double post, but it's a major update, here's just a small teaser of what I've been working on...


----------



## dman811

Been watching this on Facebook, nice work.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Been watching this on Facebook, nice work.


Thanks man, it's been such a long project, but taking my time because the best way to advertise my business is to show off my work on my own car.


----------



## notyettoday

I like to think I can ID almost any car by the headlight assembly but you've stumped me. Best guess... Accord?


----------



## dman811

That way if you mess up it's not someone else's problem as well.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> I like to think I can ID almost any car by the headlight assembly but you've stumped me. Best guess... Accord?


Yes, 2007 Accord, upgrading from my Mini H1 setup to some glorious FX-R's coupled with BMW X5 LED fog lights in the old high beam slot, here's the old setup aside the stock ones:


----------



## notyettoday

Thats a good look, the high turn signals tipped me off. Whats going under the hood?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Thats a good look, the high turn signals tipped me off. Whats going under the hood?


Nothing much under the hood unfortunetaly, just a good old K24a8 with TSX intake manifold and throttle body, new fuel injectors, stealth cold air intake. Also upgraded the brakes to the V6 coupe brakes and will be upgrading the suspension and sway bars to that of the 08 TL-S. Not a racecar by any means, but a fun daily that's good on gas and comfortable.


----------



## dman811

I wish my daily was either of those things. Unfortunately my dad spilled a gallon of sweet tea in the front seat so ants are plentiful and I can't get rid of them for some reason.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I wish my daily was either of those things. Unfortunately my dad spilled a gallon of sweet tea in the front seat so ants are plentiful and I can't get rid of them for some reason.


Haha, sweet tea, it's called ice tea you silly Muricahn.


----------



## dman811

It's a Southern US thing. And it was warm.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's a Southern US thing. And it was warm.


Weird, when I was in Pittsburgh last summer, sweet tea was cold and what we call iced tea in Canada


----------



## dman811

Pittsburgh is anything but Southern US.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Pittsburgh is anything but Southern US.


Yeah, but everything about the US (except Alaska) is South lol


----------



## Erick Silver

Thats cuz you live in our hat mate.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Weird, when I was in Pittsburgh last summer, sweet tea was cold and what we call iced tea in Canada


Is your iced tea is about 99% sugar? Because sweet tea is... It is disgusting. It's basically brown sugar water.








Give me a nice cold glass of unsweetened tea any day


----------



## dman811

I don't like it, although I do like Arizona Green Tea a lot.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Weird, when I was in Pittsburgh last summer, sweet tea was cold and what we call iced tea in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> Is your iced tea is about 99% sugar? Because sweet tea is... It is disgusting. It's basically brown sugar water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a nice cold glass of unsweetened tea any day
Click to expand...

Nope, ours is pretty much lemon tea on ice with a little sugar added, nowhere near as sweet as American Cold Sweet Tea


----------



## ZDngrfld

Ahh, so it's normal


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Ahh, so it's normal


But still not as good as my Tim Horton's


----------



## Erick Silver

No no no.. Bigby Coffee FTW


Americans...needing a 1 gallon coffee mug every morning. LOL


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But still not as good as my Tim Horton's


...... .....From the east, and he doesn't drink Timothy's or Tully's, or even better, Van Houtte. Tsk tsk









.....Says the guy who gets really good pricing on Keurig brewers (I can get a Keurig 2.0 K500 for below KAD (Keurig Authorized Dealer) costs), and amazing prices on Kcups... And who drinks Van Houtte coffee every single day. Tim Horton's coffee is eh to me


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> No no no.. Bigby Coffee FTW
> 
> 
> Americans...needing a 1 gallon coffee mug every morning. LOL


Don't forget the free refills - love my coffee


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Is your iced tea is about 99% sugar? Because sweet tea is... It is disgusting. It's basically brown sugar water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a nice cold glass of unsweetened tea any day


Exactly. Too much damn sugar in EVERYTHING these days....can't imagine why the Diabetes rate is so high









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's a Southern US thing. And it was warm.


Everything is warm down south, even the winter. Honest T makes a "sweet tea" (called "not so" sweet tea on the label) that's actually not that sweet by comparison. It's more of what me or possibly @ZDngrfld would prefer if we wanted a "sweet tea".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> No no no.. Bigby Coffee FTW
> 
> 
> Americans...needing a 1 gallon coffee mug every morning. LOL


This was me before I did a coffee/caffeine detox in March. 2 weeks, no caffeine; reset my tolerance so now I'm good with one 12oz mug in the morning


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nothing much under the hood unfortunetaly, just a good old K24a8 with TSX intake manifold and throttle body, new fuel injectors, stealth cold air intake. Also upgraded the brakes to the V6 coupe brakes and will be upgrading the suspension and sway bars to that of the 08 TL-S. Not a racecar by any means, but a fun daily that's good on gas and comfortable.


Not bad, did the intake/TB/Injectors make that much of a difference? My daily's are a joke by comparison but I love my 77 F150 with the 300 straight 6, I got a downdraft turbo from an early 80s trans am I'm planning to strap to it in the near future which should get me close to the 165hp range









Like this: 
How cool is that? The outlet is the same size as my massive 270 cfm 1bbl carb, so bolt it on, hook an exhaust pipe to it, and away we go! I'm going to be making my own rice based ethanol for ~$0.80/gallon, so I can run tons of boost, compression, and ignition advance. I'm figuring it will get somewhere in the neighborhood of 30mpg with the Overdrive 4 speed and 3.55 9" rear I have sitting in the bed waiting to go in


----------



## BWG

Is this the new Lounge that Blitz isn't part of?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nothing much under the hood unfortunetaly, just a good old K24a8 with TSX intake manifold and throttle body, new fuel injectors, stealth cold air intake. Also upgraded the brakes to the V6 coupe brakes and will be upgrading the suspension and sway bars to that of the 08 TL-S. Not a racecar by any means, but a fun daily that's good on gas and comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, did the intake/TB/Injectors make that much of a difference? My daily's are a joke by comparison but I love my 77 F150 with the 300 straight 6, I got a downdraft turbo from an early 80s trans am I'm planning to strap to it in the near future which should get me close to the 165hp range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this:
> How cool is that? The outlet is the same size as my massive 270 cfm 1bbl carb, so bolt it on, hook an exhaust pipe to it, and away we go! I'm going to be making my own rice based ethanol for ~$0.80/gallon, so I can run tons of boost, compression, and ignition advance. I'm figuring it will get somewhere in the neighborhood of 30mpg with the Overdrive 4 speed and 3.55 9" rear I have sitting in the bed waiting to go in
Click to expand...

Not a huge difference, slightly less fuel economy and raised the power band a little.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Not bad, did the intake/TB/Injectors make that much of a difference? My daily's are a joke by comparison but I love my 77 F150 with the 300 straight 6, I got a downdraft turbo from an early 80s trans am I'm planning to strap to it in the near future which should get me close to the 165hp range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this:
> How cool is that? The outlet is the same size as my massive 270 cfm 1bbl carb, so bolt it on, hook an exhaust pipe to it, and away we go! I'm going to be making my own rice based ethanol for ~$0.80/gallon, so I can run tons of boost, compression, and ignition advance. I'm figuring it will get somewhere in the neighborhood of 30mpg with the Overdrive 4 speed and 3.55 9" rear I have sitting in the bed waiting to go in


Is that a Rochester carburetor with vacuum secondaries?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Is this the new Lounge that Blitz isn't part of?


I'm pretty sure he is still in here.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yes, 2007 Accord, upgrading from my Mini H1 setup to some glorious FX-R's coupled with BMW X5 LED fog lights in the old high beam slot, here's the old setup aside the stock ones:


should've looked into the Lexus or S2K 's projectors for your retrofit very clear and easy to find at local part yards for the low







I want to do the retro for my 3rd gen 4Runner

Idea of what they look like on the 3rd Gen (fellow T4R.Org member's ride)


----------



## dman811

Still in Beta has a new AMD folder with an R9 290


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Safe journey man, and I'll leave some nerd-pron here for you to oogle when you return:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested them all individually, they're all good to go, gonna run some TriFire tests for the fun, then put them to folding to get some PPD #s out of them


I had a similar setup
It used to keep my winters warm!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Still in Beta has a new AMD folder with an R9 290


Only one Swedish folder is allowed per team.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Not bad, did the intake/TB/Injectors make that much of a difference? My daily's are a joke by comparison but I love my 77 F150 with the 300 straight 6, I got a downdraft turbo from an early 80s trans am I'm planning to strap to it in the near future which should get me close to the 165hp range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this:
> How cool is that? The outlet is the same size as my massive 270 cfm 1bbl carb, so bolt it on, hook an exhaust pipe to it, and away we go! I'm going to be making my own rice based ethanol for ~$0.80/gallon, so I can run tons of boost, compression, and ignition advance. I'm figuring it will get somewhere in the neighborhood of 30mpg with the Overdrive 4 speed and 3.55 9" rear I have sitting in the bed waiting to go in


draw through carbs - the best way to hate winter of all time!


----------



## fragamemnon

Look at how big my Pe...Pe...Di... is.
I HAVE A VERY NICE UNIT. LOOK AT IT.


----------



## hertz9753

I'm a fan of thumper.


----------



## fragamemnon

Spoiler: What is the meaning of this?






Spoiler: warning: swear words



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Thumper


----------



## Widde

Started my power plant and heating 5 city blocks now









jokes aside had to turn down the heat in my apartment ^^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My heat only kicks in when its about -15C outside now that I fold. In fact, ee wind up opening the window for a while 2-3 times a day for fresh air (and to cool the place down somewhat, mainoy due to them having the hallways on way too warm of a setting)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Go 270x Go!


----------



## BWG

No! 270x No!


----------



## hertz9753

The 270x isn't in the TC.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The 270x isn't in the TC.


lol nope, gotcha!









just have my GPU's running so I can hit the 10 mil mark by 2015


----------



## dman811




----------



## hertz9753

You have to drink that left over eggnog before it goes bad or make cheesecake.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Happy New Years from PA, to everyone!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whoooo, new year's and stuff.

In other news, for some reason I'm all WOOOHOOOOOOOO for surpassing @Fir3Chi3f in rankings


----------



## hertz9753

Trash talking on this thread...


----------



## dman811

Give it a little over a day and I'll be passing zodac.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.overclock.net/t/978670/the-i-passed-zodac-thread/0_20

We also have that thread.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Not bad, did the intake/TB/Injectors make that much of a difference? My daily's are a joke by comparison but I love my 77 F150 with the 300 straight 6, I got a downdraft turbo from an early 80s trans am I'm planning to strap to it in the near future which should get me close to the 165hp range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this:
> How cool is that? The outlet is the same size as my massive 270 cfm 1bbl carb, so bolt it on, hook an exhaust pipe to it, and away we go! I'm going to be making my own rice based ethanol for ~$0.80/gallon, so I can run tons of boost, compression, and ignition advance. I'm figuring it will get somewhere in the neighborhood of 30mpg with the Overdrive 4 speed and 3.55 9" rear I have sitting in the bed waiting to go in


As a previous jeep owner, long straight valve cover gets my attention! AMC Straight six is all about running forever and leaking oil, but Ford is good too I guess









Really though, sounds like a neat project








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Whoooo, new year's and stuff.
> 
> In other news, for some reason I'm all WOOOHOOOOOOOO for surpassing @Fir3Chi3f in rankings


Oh I know it's a big deal to get ahead of me. You should get a medal


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> As a previous jeep owner, long straight valve cover gets my attention! AMC Straight six is all about running forever and leaking oil, but Ford is good too I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really though, sounds like a neat project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know it's a big deal to get ahead of me. You should get a medal


Eh, not a fan of medals


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Eh, not a fan of medals


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Hello y'all.


----------



## axipher

Everyone in this thread doesn't fold enough


----------



## dman811

And here is your EOC...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> And here is your EOC...


I'm consistent, and folding on a ES R9 280X just doesn't work...


----------



## BWG

Join TC


----------



## DarthBaggins

Someone forgot how to fold:


----------



## BWG

Maybe it's a lack of mother's attending college?


----------



## hertz9753

I think I'm going to shut down folding for the month. Kicking butt makes me tired and I need a nap.


----------



## BWG

I think I'm going to fold more since you're shutting down.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I don't think my i7 would know what to do w/ itself if it weren't folding for a month, I'm sure my power bill would be better


----------



## dman811

If I didn't fold on my CPUs and Fermi cards my bill would be lower than $150.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My power bill doesn't even hit $100 CAD a month


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If I didn't fold on my CPUs and Fermi cards my bill would be lower than $150.


Payed around 100$ for 2 months last time ^^ Wondering how much it'll be next time







Havent folded much before, 1 290 shouldnt make such a big difference right?.....


----------



## dman811

Fermi is a serious power hog, but the 290 shouldn't raise it too much.


----------



## Widde

Getting a Kill a watt later this week though, That "THING" is hovering in the 75s celsius so I'm just assuiming it's taking electricity


----------



## hertz9753

It got down to -26F this morning. My my gear counts as home heating.



The Evga GTX 980 is the same size as the GTX 780...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It got down to -26F this morning. My my gear counts as home heating.
> 
> 
> 
> The Evga GTX 980 is the same size as the GTX 780...


When are you planning on running the 980?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Space heating should always be considered one of the benefits of folding in the winter... yet another reason to get back in to it for me and my cold-as-heck room.  Just need the hardware... again... :-\

Options a plenty, all are tempting, all cost money, & all have risk vs reward out the wazoo, especially with the 390X looming an unspecified amount of time in the future...

What would y'all do in my position, knowing that both folding & gaming are serious considerations, would you A: go for 2-3 more 290s or 290Xs for both Crossfire usage & folding, or B: spend extra money & get 1-2 R9 295x2s? Keep in mind I don't care about cost, more about reasonability/the sense than the cost, that's how I always roll.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Debated on snagging a 290/x but really eyeing the 970's myself plus my current PSU would be happier w/ SLI 970's over Xfire 290's


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Debated on snagging a 290/x but really eyeing the 970's myself plus my current PSU would be happier w/ SLI 970's over Xfire 290's


970s are pure sex in terms of output vs power draw, that's for sure. If I weren't firmly against going back to Team Green, I'd definitely be going GTX 970s. $349 for that much muscle is sweet.

There's a seller here on OCN that is selling 290s at $200 each/$540 for 3, that I'd get them from if I go with Core Edition 290s again, so that'd be pretty well cheap & of course, sick numbers & the like. So it's that, or $749 for a brand new 295x2 on Amazon right now... or I can try to work the deal on the 2 295x2s for about $1200 hopefully... lots of options, glad I don't have to worry about PSU being enough, still got the LEPA G which has been sleeping like a baby only powering one GPU for the last month & some change lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

While I'm not necessarily on one side or the other (except with folding, since the 980 is kind of king atm)... I know I eventually want to get my paws on a 295x2 for a benching rig. That gets my vote


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It got down to -26F this morning. My my gear counts as home heating.
> 
> 
> 
> The Evga GTX 980 is the same size as the GTX 780...
> 
> 
> 
> When are you planning on running the 980?
Click to expand...

I'm going to be like $ilent and not fold because I'm running benchmarks and stress tests... The old ASUS P67 wouldn't boot so I'm waiting for a new MB.









I love GTX 970's.


----------



## fragamemnon

I am already not folding.

Going to hang myself in tubing anytime soon. I need more tools; apparently I am not enough of a tool.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm going to be like $ilent and not fold because I'm running benchmarks and stress tests... The old ASUS P67 wouldn't boot so I'm waiting for a new MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love GTX 970's.


Pull the 970's and run the 980







Do it for the team, TBBT that is


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> 970s are pure sex in terms of output vs power draw, that's for sure. If I weren't firmly against going back to Team Green, I'd definitely be going GTX 970s. $349 for that much muscle is sweet.
> 
> There's a seller here on OCN that is selling 290s at $200 each/$540 for 3, that I'd get them from if I go with Core Edition 290s again, so that'd be pretty well cheap & of course, sick numbers & the like. So it's that, or $749 for a brand new 295x2 on Amazon right now... or I can try to work the deal on the 2 295x2s for about $1200 hopefully... lots of options, glad I don't have to worry about PSU being enough, still got the LEPA G which has been sleeping like a baby only powering one GPU for the last month & some change lol


That's why I was looking at getting a pair of 290's especially since they're ref cards so Aquagrafix blocks would be put on them









could always send a 970 or two my way







lol

just saw I hit 3k in posts, wow


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm going to be like $ilent and not fold because I'm running benchmarks and stress tests... The old ASUS P67 wouldn't boot so I'm waiting for a new MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love GTX 970's.


How do you run benchmarks 24/7? Longest I've ever been able to do was eight hours, and even then it gets rather repetitive halfway through... And I was cleaning the condo at the same time!

Please note that I'm referring to going long periods of time with dedicated benching, not firing it up and leaving it looping. ^-^;;


----------



## DarthBaggins

only spare mobo's I have are AM3+


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Join TC


With what hardware...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Someone forgot how to fold:


It's hard to remember to reopen NACL every night/day after gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Maybe it's a lack of mother's attending college?


Doubt it, I think it's more that TF2, LoL, and WoW need those precious CPU cycles and my Franken-GPU (ES7950 chip on a reference 6+6 7950 PCB with a R9 28X custom BIOS) just can't fold without crashing at stock speeds.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Debated on snagging a 290/x but really eyeing the 970's myself plus my current PSU would be happier w/ SLI 970's over Xfire 290's


You've got an 850W PSU, you could almost do tri-fire 290s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Doubt it, I think it's more that TF2, LoL, and WoW need those precious CPU cycles and my Franken-GPU (ES7950 chip on a reference 6+6 7950 PCB with a R9 28X custom BIOS) just can't fold without crashing at stock speeds.


It might be the custom BIOS on a card that it wasn't made for.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Doubt it, I think it's more that TF2, LoL, and WoW need those precious CPU cycles and my Franken-GPU (ES7950 chip on a reference 6+6 7950 PCB with a R9 28X custom BIOS) just can't fold without crashing at stock speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> It might be the custom BIOS on a card that it wasn't made for.
Click to expand...

Oh I'm pretty sure that's related, but I'm getting near 7970 performance out of it in games at 1080p so until it quits on me, no plans to upgrade. I'm stuck with a 6+6 pin GPU in my LAN rig, so probably next generations AMD top 6+6 pin card will be my upgrade.


----------



## DarthBaggins

@dman811 yeah if I buy the pair of 290's it's the same price as a single 970, soo hard to be patient and see the new AMD GPU's, that would hopefully be more power friendly


----------



## Erick Silver

Gained 2 spots in the last 24 hours in the EOC Team Standings.

As for Gaming or Folding, I have a solution. I fold on my HD7970 and game on my HD7950. Keeps me happy as I can game and fold at the same time, keeps the wife happy as it heats the computer room without having to turn the heat on and keep the electricity bill down.


----------



## Erick Silver

Also, 60 million is very close.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Actually have the a/c on this winter, lol


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Gained 2 spots in the last 24 hours in the EOC Team Standings.
> 
> As for Gaming or Folding, I have a solution. I fold on my HD7970 and game on my HD7950. Keeps me happy as I can game and fold at the same time, keeps the wife happy as it heats the computer room without having to turn the heat on and keep the electricity bill down.


Do you have electric heat??!!


----------



## Erick Silver

Yes. Electric baseboard heat.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I can't wait to have two 980's so I can do the whole game and fold thing ^-^


----------



## DarthBaggins

would be nice to game and fold, but for now I have my PS4 to game off of, also for [email protected] I think I'll be upgrading to x99


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm seriously thinking the core part of JägerWulfe mkII will be x99... Only issue is I can't decide which CPU. I'd ~love~ to go 5960X, but the leap from $635 CAD up to $1156 CAD is a hard bullet to bite, doubly so when whatever I get so does the hubby. I wouldn't mind getting my paws on at least the 5930k though for 12 thread deliciousness and 40 PCIe lanes though..... Since I plan on 2-3 video cards for the first half of JägerWulfe, and then again 2-3 for the second half, with 980's (or equivalently new and shiney tech) with x99, and then probably a 980 with two 970's in the 2nd half. Or something just as crazy. No matter what, the second half will pretty much need two cards as one will be folding 24/7, and it would be nice to have the 2nd one BOINCing as well, all in Linux (but with a windows dual-boot for some software I have).

Playstation... I have a love/hate relationship with the darn thing, quite possibly due to Dust 514 being an okay game that overheats the PS3 too fast. I say okay game because shooters and controllers only ever worked out for me with Halo. Shotgunning your Xbox rep in the face when he's trying to sword you is priceless, although for some reason he wouldn't stop glaring at me playfully on his next visit... Noooo idea why


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm seriously thinking the core part of JägerWulfe mkII will be x99... Only issue is I can't decide which CPU. I'd ~love~ to go 5960X, but the leap from $635 CAD up to $1156 CAD is a hard bullet to bite, doubly so when whatever I get so does the hubby. I wouldn't mind getting my paws on at least the 5930k though for 12 thread deliciousness and 40 PCIe lanes though..... Since I plan on 2-3 video cards for the first half of JägerWulfe, and then again 2-3 for the second half, with 980's (or equivalently new and shiney tech) with x99, and then probably a 980 with two 970's in the 2nd half. Or something just as crazy. No matter what, the second half will pretty much need two cards as one will be folding 24/7, and it would be nice to have the 2nd one BOINCing as well, all in Linux (but with a windows dual-boot for some software I have).
> 
> Playstation... I have a love/hate relationship with the darn thing, quite possibly due to Dust 514 being an okay game that overheats the PS3 too fast. I say okay game because shooters and controllers only ever worked out for me with Halo. Shotgunning your Xbox rep in the face when he's trying to sword you is priceless, although for some reason he wouldn't stop glaring at me playfully on his next visit... Noooo idea why


Time to ghetto mod a fan to that ps3 if it's overheating







or is it unavoidable?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Time to ghetto mod a fan to that ps3 if it's overheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it unavoidable?


Dust 514's killed Playstation 3's, so.... Yeah, it overheats just a bit. Then again, CCP is basically pushing the PS3 to the limits with that game. I really hope they actually LISTEN to the fans and bring in a PC version. So it might cut into some of their EVE subs.... It might not. Might even bring MORE people to EVE.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm going to be like $ilent and not fold because I'm running benchmarks and stress tests... The old ASUS P67 wouldn't boot so I'm waiting for a new MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love GTX 970's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you run benchmarks 24/7? Longest I've ever been able to do was eight hours, and even then it gets rather repetitive halfway through... And I was cleaning the condo at the same time!
> 
> Please note that I'm referring to going long periods of time with dedicated benching, not firing it up and leaving it looping. ^-^;;
Click to expand...

I don't bench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> only spare mobo's I have are AM3+


I have a spare ASRock Z77 MB and Intel i5 3450S, 3570k and i7 2600k CPU's. The 3570k is in the the MB.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well hopefully soon the z97 SOC Force becomes a spare if I shoot for that x99 SOC Force








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Time to ghetto mod a fan to that ps3 if it's overheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it unavoidable?


Can always watercool the PS3







I have a 1st gen 60GB I'd love to hit with a hammer.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well hopefully soon the z97 SOC Force becomes a spare if I shoot for that x99 SOC Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Time to ghetto mod a fan to that ps3 if it's overheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or is it unavoidable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can always watercool the PS3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 1st gen 60GB I'd love to hit with a hammer.
Click to expand...

I did the same thing with my 20GB.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I don't bench.
> I have a spare ASRock Z77 MB and Intel i5 3450S, 3570k and i7 2600k CPU's. The 3570k is in the the MB.


With the benching... I suppose I was referring to your comment regarding $ilent.

As for spare motherboards... You lucky duck. One of these days I'll have some spare parts.

EDIT: Hey @Wolfsbora, six days and I steal your spot, mwa ha ha!









In other news, oh sweet, rank 200!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I did the same thing with my 20GB.


Lol I have a 20gb as well, but I swapped out the drive for a 320gb.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

BAM SON! GET IN! *victory dance*



Just gotta wait for them to get here... ooooooooooo the gaming & (hopefully if I can get it programmed in right) the Folding that will happen







Yissss...

And they didn't even cost me the $1300 the buy it now was before I bid









According to him they're brand new and not used due to size & mounting issues... long as they ain't finger-print puggied or dusty I don't even care, they're mine! lol


----------



## dman811

@joeh4384 might be able to offer some advice on folding on an R9 295x2.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I wonder how mad the guy I beat out was on a scale of 1 to 10... his max bid ended up $xxx5.59, mine ended in $xxx6.99







I'd be so mad right now if I lost by $1.40
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @joeh4384
> might be able to offer some advice on folding on an R9 295x2.


I'll hit'em up once I get the cards, make sure they both work & put'em through the paces... gotta run my standard full benchmark suite on each one before even starting to do anything else, don't wanna run in to issues later from not fully testing them.

I also have to figure out where the heck I'm gonna mount the second radiator... that's gonna be the fun one.









Most likely once I get'er setup, I'll be gaming on the top card & folding on the bottom one, since I doubt any game I play will actually need the second card when I'm gaming at 1080p... might be time to get a 3rd monitor again. I gotta do a lil' research & see if AMD has fixed the issues TriFire/QuadFire had with Watch_Dogs as that's a game I'll definitely be replaying once those beasts arrive.

I consider them a late Birthday/Christmas present to myself


----------



## dman811




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeaaaah, ek makes quite the sexy block for that card... Tis partially one of the reasons why I want it! Obvious biggest reason is, well... hwbot and my never-ending quest for more points as well as hopefully beating a single of one ftw's scores some day


----------



## DarthBaggins

I still hold the record for snapdragon on HWbot thanks to my uncle's Galaxy Note 4


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Niiiiice... I hold a few HD 6850 hardware golds and silvers... One of these days I'll give another go at those cards, but they'll probably be watercooled *grins* And the full complement of benches will be run ^_^


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just submitted benches for my iPad mini, lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

You're insane.... I like it!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well







as of this morning my SOC Force is toasted, great way to start of my only day off


----------



## dman811




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mind if I ask how it toasted?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not really sure, installed some updates and went to re-boot and it went into power cycling w/out posting to BiOS etc. I removed component by component to narrow down what could be the issue (Memory, GPUs, swapped PSU(glad I actually have a spare 650w from Out Sourced), HDD, USBs etc) and none of the components were the issue so by doing some research has to be the Mobo. It actually did it to me earlier last week but fired up so I though nothing of it since I did multiple resets last week to ensure some settings were properly set for [email protected] while I was optimizing it, so I guess Sunday morning around 9:30 - 10am EST is decided it had enough. The last temps I saw the CPU at was 68c (full folding load) so I know that it should be fine and I was able to have it run accessories while powered down to allow the cpu to cool down properly w/ the power cycling (awesome feature of the SOC Force btw). Pump was runs fine, no leaks in my loop and the waterblock is seated properly.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ouch, that sucks.


----------



## Ryahn

Finally beat @lanofsong in i7 and now coming for @She loved E


----------



## hertz9753

Let the talking begin.


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Let the talking begin.


Where's @BWG milkshake recipe? I think someone is going to need it soon


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Let the talking begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's @BWG milkshake recipe? I think someone is going to need it soon
Click to expand...

I thought it was in the front pocket of his pants. I was wrong...

You need to click on the @ above your post to get @BWG


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> Finally beat @lanofsong in i7 and now coming for @She loved E


I couldn't hear either of you from up here. Speaking of which, hey @Renegadesl1 I'm one @Talynn67 away from your DDR4 using butt!


----------



## Edibrac

@jcharlesr75 My i5 is not amused by your i7.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> I couldn't hear either of you from up here. Speaking of which, hey @Renegadesl1 I'm one @Talynn67 away from your DDR4 using butt!


and you are approximately 2 @Talynn67 ahead of me - i like this new method of calculating distance in the i7 cat, good one Chi3f


----------



## DarthBaggins

Don't worry @Fir3Chi3f my i7 will be up and running again soon enough


----------



## dman811

Whatever happened to picking up the ASRock board?


----------



## DarthBaggins

:thumb:Last notice I got from gigabyte was they were repairing the board







and money had to be spent elsewhere at the moment


----------



## Renegadesl1

Sorry about the late reply. So fire you want me to kick it to 4.4 instead of 4? I perfer a somewhat close race though.


----------



## DarthBaggins

just need to get my hex


----------



## dman811

I've paid for part of a 7870, and I'm paying for the rest on Friday.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've paid for part of a 7870, and I'm paying for the rest on Friday.


Not happy with the PPD of your 660Ti?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Bet my 270x can beat your 7870, lol


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've paid for part of a 7870, and I'm paying for the rest on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Not happy with the PPD of your 660Ti?
Click to expand...

Not happy with the PPD of my GTS 450 is more like it. The 660 Ti will stay in TC unless the 7870 consistently beats it.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Bet my 270x can beat your 7870, lol


Will you be back in I7 for the start of February - I hate to get to get a good start on you!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hopefully I should be back, but Gigabyte hasn't sent me a tracking number yet for the board, I'll call tonight to see what's up. I could be nice and let you have a head start







lol


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Random question:

Does anyone happen to have the AM3 mounting brackets, for their Corsair Hydro series cooler, that they aren't using?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Random question:
> 
> Does anyone happen to have the AM3 mounting brackets, for their Corsair Hydro series cooler, that they aren't using?


I have a H80i, only using intel - I will take a look later this evening to see if I still have them.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I have a H80i, only using intel - I will take a look later this evening to see if I still have them.


Sweet, thanks! Let me know how much it is for 2-day shipping to 18915 and I can PayPal you the cost.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Random question:
> 
> Does anyone happen to have the AM3 mounting brackets, for their Corsair Hydro series cooler, that they aren't using?


Which cooler do you have?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Which cooler do you have?


I have an H100, but the mount for any of the non- 'i' Hydros should work.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Might want to see if @Corsair Joseph could help you out,


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Random question:
> 
> Does anyone happen to have the AM3 mounting brackets, for their Corsair Hydro series cooler, that they aren't using?


I have the mounting bracket and the 2 AMD screw clips, however the screws (2 of which are needed for your AMD setup) are being used with the Intel mounting bracket, The kit only came with 4 screws and all are needed for Intel.

Where do you want to go on this?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I have the mounting bracket and the 2 AMD screw clips, however the screws (2 of which are needed for your AMD setup) are being used with the Intel mounting bracket, The kit only came with 4 screws and all are needed for Intel.
> 
> Where do you want to go on this?


That's perfect. I have the screws from my old intel. YGPM, Thanks!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Random question:
> 
> Does anyone happen to have the AM3 mounting brackets, for their Corsair Hydro series cooler, that they aren't using?


I've replied to your PM. Just submit that request and I can get that sorted out for you


----------



## DownshiftArtist

How 'bout that weather?







6" of snow here and still falling, and my company still wants to keep everyone here until the end of the day. This should be a fun ride home


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Just wanted to update everyone the GTX 960's folding capabilities. Over the past four days I've seen numbers ranging from 120k to 170k PPD in Windows 8.1 and better still, I only have a 125MHz OC, to 1250, and it stays under 50 with a stock ACX cooler. This card is pretty sweet and I would highly recommend it to anyone looking for a decent entry level GPU. It's not much more than a 270x, but does just as much if not more on half the power. Case in point: I couldn't even run a 270x at full power in my system because I only have a 550w PS. Combine that with an FX8350 and the result was being limited to 2 screens and unable to run Far Cry in anything over 1400 X 900. The GTX 960 runs OC'd with plenty of leg room and I was able to play Sim City for an hour before i noticed I was still folding and still didn't break 65.


----------



## hertz9753

More OC on the GTX 960 please.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> More OC on the GTX 960 please.


Sitting a 1503 now







the two days since I've been at 1.5Ghz, I've had one with only 80K (core18), but yesterday I had core 15s and 150k PPD


----------



## dman811

Speaking of that, what is currently folding on your TC passkey? If it's that 960, please switch it to your regular passkey or I will have to remove you from TC.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Speaking of that, what is currently folding on your TC passkey? If it's that 960, please switch it to your regular passkey or I will have to remove you from TC.


Oh yeah, I'm still folding on my TC Passkey. I'll remove it now.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Speaking of that, what is currently folding on your TC passkey? If it's that 960, please switch it to your regular passkey or I will have to remove you from TC.


Sorry, forgot to hit save yesterday


----------



## BWG

Am I beating @zodac?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Am I beating @zodac?


Nope - Your "beating" days are done!!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

So I've been on core 17s for the past couple days and I'm only getting a supposed "~35K PPD"; Pretty sure that's not quite right. My 960 is at 1500MHz so I'm pretty sure I should be chewing through those a little quicker then one a day. So I checked the log and found I was actually averaging 160K PPD , but for whatever reason my client was reporting the credit of the current WU as my PPD #. I tried a system reset, but same results. I'll try re-installing the client in the morning and see what happens.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Am I beating @zodac?


I still have the man crush on you but you have to fold to beat zodac.


----------



## dman811

I've never trusted the client PPD. Since I figured out how to use HFM, it is a lot better and way more accurate.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> So I've been on core 17s for the past couple days and I'm only getting a supposed "~35K PPD"; Pretty sure that's not quite right. My 960 is at 1500MHz so I'm pretty sure I should be chewing through those a little quicker then one a day. So I checked the log and found I was actually averaging 160K PPD , but for whatever reason my client was reporting the credit of the current WU as my PPD #. I tried a system reset, but same results. I'll try re-installing the client in the morning and see what happens.


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=656241

When you fail wu's you will get credit. Are you gaming?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've never trusted the client PPD. Since I figured out how to use HFM, it is a lot better and way more accurate.


Yeah, I haven't gotten around to setting that up yet, but thanks for reminding me. New web host and new PC, double the fun


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=656241
> 
> When you fail wu's you will get credit. Are you gaming?


I'm aware, but I'm not failing, nor am I Gaming. According to my log I've completed every WU and have been awarded full credit. It's just the client. HFM is reporting fine.


----------



## dman811

Are your username and passkey entered in the client?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Are your username and passkey entered in the client?


Name, yes. Passkey, no. I only have one passkey.

HFM Page


----------



## dman811

Get a second passkey. That would more than likely explain the low PPD. You'll need a separate email to get another passkey.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

It's just an error by the client

Code:



Code:


01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-03-27T01:56:02Z ***********************
01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Project: 9411 (Run 1930, Clone 0, Gen 13)
01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x00000010ab40413854d27e0d279eb9af
01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Digital signatures verified
01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:[email protected] GPU core17
01:56:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.55
01:56:14:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 16000000 steps (0%)
01:56:14:WU00:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
02:02:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 160000 out of 16000000 steps (1%)
02:08:23:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 320000 out of 16000000 steps (2%)
02:14:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 480000 out of 16000000 steps (3%)
02:20:29:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 640000 out of 16000000 steps (4%)
02:26:31:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 16000000 steps (5%)
02:32:36:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 960000 out of 16000000 steps (6%)
02:38:39:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1120000 out of 16000000 steps (7%)
02:44:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1280000 out of 16000000 steps (8%)
02:50:45:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1440000 out of 16000000 steps (9%)
02:56:47:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 16000000 steps (10%)
03:02:52:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1760000 out of 16000000 steps (11%)
03:08:54:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1920000 out of 16000000 steps (12%)
03:14:56:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2080000 out of 16000000 steps (13%)
03:20:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2240000 out of 16000000 steps (14%)
03:27:00:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 16000000 steps (15%)
03:33:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2560000 out of 16000000 steps (16%)
03:39:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2720000 out of 16000000 steps (17%)
03:45:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2880000 out of 16000000 steps (18%)
03:51:09:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3040000 out of 16000000 steps (19%)
03:57:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3200000 out of 16000000 steps (20%)
04:03:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3360000 out of 16000000 steps (21%)
04:09:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3520000 out of 16000000 steps (22%)
04:15:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3680000 out of 16000000 steps (23%)
04:21:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3840000 out of 16000000 steps (24%)
04:27:23:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4000000 out of 16000000 steps (25%)
04:33:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4160000 out of 16000000 steps (26%)
04:39:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4320000 out of 16000000 steps (27%)
04:45:32:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4480000 out of 16000000 steps (28%)
04:51:34:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4640000 out of 16000000 steps (29%)
04:57:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4800000 out of 16000000 steps (30%)
05:03:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4960000 out of 16000000 steps (31%)
05:09:44:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5120000 out of 16000000 steps (32%)
05:15:46:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5280000 out of 16000000 steps (33%)
05:21:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5440000 out of 16000000 steps (34%)
05:27:50:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5600000 out of 16000000 steps (35%)
05:33:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5760000 out of 16000000 steps (36%)
05:39:57:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5920000 out of 16000000 steps (37%)
05:45:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6080000 out of 16000000 steps (38%)
05:52:01:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6240000 out of 16000000 steps (39%)
05:58:03:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6400000 out of 16000000 steps (40%)
06:04:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6560000 out of 16000000 steps (41%)
06:10:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6720000 out of 16000000 steps (42%)
06:16:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6880000 out of 16000000 steps (43%)
06:22:14:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7040000 out of 16000000 steps (44%)
06:28:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7200000 out of 16000000 steps (45%)
06:34:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7360000 out of 16000000 steps (46%)
06:40:24:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7520000 out of 16000000 steps (47%)
06:46:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7680000 out of 16000000 steps (48%)
06:52:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7840000 out of 16000000 steps (49%)
06:58:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8000000 out of 16000000 steps (50%)
07:04:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8160000 out of 16000000 steps (51%)
07:10:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8320000 out of 16000000 steps (52%)
07:16:41:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8480000 out of 16000000 steps (53%)
07:22:43:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8640000 out of 16000000 steps (54%)
07:28:45:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8800000 out of 16000000 steps (55%)
07:34:50:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8960000 out of 16000000 steps (56%)
07:40:52:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9120000 out of 16000000 steps (57%)
07:46:54:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9280000 out of 16000000 steps (58%)
07:52:56:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9440000 out of 16000000 steps (59%)
******************************* Date: 2015-03-27 *******************************
07:58:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9600000 out of 16000000 steps (60%)
08:05:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9760000 out of 16000000 steps (61%)
08:11:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9920000 out of 16000000 steps (62%)
08:17:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10080000 out of 16000000 steps (63%)
08:23:11:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10240000 out of 16000000 steps (64%)
08:29:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10400000 out of 16000000 steps (65%)
08:35:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10560000 out of 16000000 steps (66%)
08:41:19:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10720000 out of 16000000 steps (67%)
08:47:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10880000 out of 16000000 steps (68%)
08:53:23:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11040000 out of 16000000 steps (69%)
08:59:25:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11200000 out of 16000000 steps (70%)
09:05:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11360000 out of 16000000 steps (71%)
09:11:32:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11520000 out of 16000000 steps (72%)
09:17:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11680000 out of 16000000 steps (73%)
09:23:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11840000 out of 16000000 steps (74%)
09:29:39:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12000000 out of 16000000 steps (75%)
09:35:44:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12160000 out of 16000000 steps (76%)
09:41:47:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12320000 out of 16000000 steps (77%)
09:47:49:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12480000 out of 16000000 steps (78%)
09:53:51:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12640000 out of 16000000 steps (79%)
09:59:53:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12800000 out of 16000000 steps (80%)
10:05:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12960000 out of 16000000 steps (81%)
10:12:00:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13120000 out of 16000000 steps (82%)
10:18:03:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13280000 out of 16000000 steps (83%)
10:24:05:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13440000 out of 16000000 steps (84%)
10:30:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13600000 out of 16000000 steps (85%)
10:36:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13760000 out of 16000000 steps (86%)
10:42:14:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13920000 out of 16000000 steps (87%)
10:48:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 14080000 out of 16000000 steps (88%)
10:54:19:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 14240000 out of 16000000 steps (89%)
11:00:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 14400000 out of 16000000 steps (90%)
11:06:29:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 14560000 out of 16000000 steps (91%)
11:12:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 14720000 out of 16000000 steps (92%)
11:18:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 14880000 out of 16000000 steps (93%)
11:24:44:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 15040000 out of 16000000 steps (94%)
11:30:49:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 15200000 out of 16000000 steps (95%)
11:36:56:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 15360000 out of 16000000 steps (96%)
11:43:00:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 15520000 out of 16000000 steps (97%)
11:49:03:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 15680000 out of 16000000 steps (98%)
11:55:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 15840000 out of 16000000 steps (99%)
11:55:09:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
11:55:09:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.234
11:55:09:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] from 140.163.4.234
11:55:09:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
11:55:10:WU01:FS01:Downloading 2.35MiB
11:55:11:WU01:FS01:Download complete
11:55:11:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:10475 run:0 clone:130 gen:101 core:0x18 unit:0x00000090538b3dba540f495d6e45ae84
12:01:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 16000000 out of 16000000 steps (100%)
12:01:15:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
12:01:15:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
12:01:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
12:01:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
12:01:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
12:01:19:WU00:FS01:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
12:01:19:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
12:01:19:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9411 run:1930 clone:0 gen:13 core:0x17 unit:0x00000010ab40413854d27e0d279eb9af
12:01:19:WU00:FS01:Uploading 13.57MiB to 171.64.65.56
12:01:19:WU01:FS01:Starting
12:01:19:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
12:01:19:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" D:/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_18.fah/FahCore_18.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 7368 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
12:01:19:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 9540
12:01:19:WU01:FS01:Core PID:13240
12:01:19:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x18 started
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2015-03-27T12:01:19Z ***********************
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Project: 10475 (Run 0, Clone 130, Gen 101)
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x00000090538b3dba540f495d6e45ae84
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file state.xml
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file system.xml
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file integrator.xml
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Reading tar file core.xml
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Digital signatures verified
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:[email protected] GPU core18
12:01:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.4
12:01:25:WU00:FS01:Upload 48.36%
12:01:33:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
12:01:33:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
12:01:33:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 70770.00 points
12:01:33:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
12:01:37:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
12:01:37:WU01:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
12:05:06:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
12:08:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
12:11:58:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
12:15:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
12:18:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
12:22:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
12:25:36:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
12:29:06:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
12:32:28:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
12:35:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
12:39:20:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
12:42:43:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
12:46:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
12:49:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
12:52:58:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
12:56:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
12:59:48:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
13:03:17:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
13:06:39:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
13:10:00:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
13:13:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
13:16:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
13:20:19:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
13:23:41:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
13:27:03:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
13:30:32:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
13:33:54:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
13:37:23:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
13:40:44:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
13:44:06:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
13:47:35:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
13:50:56:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
13:54:25:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
13:57:47:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
******************************* Date: 2015-03-27 *******************************
14:01:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
14:04:37:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
14:07:59:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
14:11:28:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
14:14:49:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
14:18:11:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
14:21:40:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
14:25:01:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
14:28:30:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
14:31:52:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
14:35:15:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
14:38:45:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
14:42:08:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
14:45:37:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
14:48:59:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
14:52:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
14:55:51:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
14:59:13:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
15:02:42:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
15:06:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
15:09:27:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
15:12:56:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
15:16:17:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
15:19:46:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
15:23:07:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
15:26:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
15:29:58:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
15:33:19:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
15:36:48:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
15:40:10:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
15:43:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
15:47:00:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
15:50:21:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
15:53:50:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
15:57:12:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
16:00:33:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
16:04:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
16:07:24:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
16:10:53:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
16:14:14:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
16:17:36:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
16:21:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
16:24:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
16:27:55:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
16:31:17:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
16:34:38:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
16:38:07:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
16:41:29:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
16:44:58:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
16:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
16:51:41:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
16:55:09:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
16:58:31:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
17:02:00:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
17:05:22:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
17:08:43:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
17:12:12:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
17:15:33:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
17:19:02:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
17:22:24:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
17:25:46:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
17:29:14:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
17:32:36:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
17:36:05:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
17:39:26:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
17:42:48:WU01:FS01:0x18:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
17:42:49:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
17:42:50:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.56
17:42:50:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] from 171.64.65.56
17:42:50:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.64.65.56:8080
17:42:50:WU00:FS01:Downloading 892.06KiB
17:42:51:WU00:FS01:Download complete
17:42:51:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9411 run:7 clone:0 gen:71 core:0x17 unit:0x0000004eab40413854d27b1d0e1d3fd1
17:42:55:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
17:42:55:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
17:42:56:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file checkpt.crc
17:42:56:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file log.txt
17:42:56:WU01:FS01:0x18:Saving result file positions.xtc
17:42:57:WU01:FS01:0x18:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
17:42:58:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
17:42:58:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:10475 run:0 clone:130 gen:101 core:0x18 unit:0x00000090538b3dba540f495d6e45ae84
17:42:58:WU01:FS01:Uploading 6.25MiB to 140.163.4.234
17:42:58:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.234:8080
17:42:58:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:42:58:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" D:/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/beta/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 7368 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:42:58:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 3704
17:42:58:WU00:FS01:Core PID:9424
17:42:58:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-03-27T17:42:58Z ***********************
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Project: 9411 (Run 7, Clone 0, Gen 71)
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x0000004eab40413854d27b1d0e1d3fd1
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Digital signatures verified
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:[email protected] GPU core17
17:42:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.55
17:43:07:WU01:FS01:Upload complete
17:43:07:WU01:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
17:43:07:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 37452.00 points
17:43:07:WU01:FS01:Cleaning up
17:43:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 16000000 steps (0%)
17:43:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:49:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 160000 out of 16000000 steps (1%)
17:55:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 320000 out of 16000000 steps (2%)
18:01:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 480000 out of 16000000 steps (3%)
18:07:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 640000 out of 16000000 steps (4%)
18:13:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 16000000 steps (5%)
18:19:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 960000 out of 16000000 steps (6%)
18:25:47:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1120000 out of 16000000 steps (7%)
18:31:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1280000 out of 16000000 steps (8%)
18:38:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1440000 out of 16000000 steps (9%)
18:44:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 16000000 steps (10%)
18:50:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1760000 out of 16000000 steps (11%)
18:56:49:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1920000 out of 16000000 steps (12%)
19:02:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2080000 out of 16000000 steps (13%)
19:09:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2240000 out of 16000000 steps (14%)
19:15:11:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 16000000 steps (15%)
19:21:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2560000 out of 16000000 steps (16%)
19:27:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2720000 out of 16000000 steps (17%)
19:33:34:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2880000 out of 16000000 steps (18%)
19:39:41:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3040000 out of 16000000 steps (19%)
19:45:47:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3200000 out of 16000000 steps (20%)
19:51:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3360000 out of 16000000 steps (21%)
19:58:00:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3520000 out of 16000000 steps (22%)
******************************* Date: 2015-03-27 *******************************
20:04:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3680000 out of 16000000 steps (23%)
20:10:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3840000 out of 16000000 steps (24%)
20:16:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4000000 out of 16000000 steps (25%)
20:22:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4160000 out of 16000000 steps (26%)
20:28:32:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4320000 out of 16000000 steps (27%)
20:34:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4480000 out of 16000000 steps (28%)
20:40:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4640000 out of 16000000 steps (29%)
20:46:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4800000 out of 16000000 steps (30%)
20:52:56:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4960000 out of 16000000 steps (31%)
20:59:01:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5120000 out of 16000000 steps (32%)
21:05:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5280000 out of 16000000 steps (33%)
21:11:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5440000 out of 16000000 steps (34%)
21:17:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5600000 out of 16000000 steps (35%)
21:23:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5760000 out of 16000000 steps (36%)
21:29:31:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5920000 out of 16000000 steps (37%)
21:35:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6080000 out of 16000000 steps (38%)
21:41:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6240000 out of 16000000 steps (39%)
21:47:47:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6400000 out of 16000000 steps (40%)
21:53:56:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6560000 out of 16000000 steps (41%)
22:00:01:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6720000 out of 16000000 steps (42%)
22:06:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 6880000 out of 16000000 steps (43%)
22:12:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7040000 out of 16000000 steps (44%)
22:18:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7200000 out of 16000000 steps (45%)
22:24:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7360000 out of 16000000 steps (46%)
22:30:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7520000 out of 16000000 steps (47%)
22:36:44:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7680000 out of 16000000 steps (48%)
22:42:51:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 7840000 out of 16000000 steps (49%)
22:48:57:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8000000 out of 16000000 steps (50%)
22:55:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8160000 out of 16000000 steps (51%)
23:01:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8320000 out of 16000000 steps (52%)
23:07:19:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8480000 out of 16000000 steps (53%)
23:13:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8640000 out of 16000000 steps (54%)
23:19:33:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8800000 out of 16000000 steps (55%)
23:25:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 8960000 out of 16000000 steps (56%)
23:31:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9120000 out of 16000000 steps (57%)
23:37:54:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9280000 out of 16000000 steps (58%)
23:44:00:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9440000 out of 16000000 steps (59%)
23:50:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9600000 out of 16000000 steps (60%)
23:56:14:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9760000 out of 16000000 steps (61%)
00:02:19:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 9920000 out of 16000000 steps (62%)
00:08:24:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10080000 out of 16000000 steps (63%)
00:14:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10240000 out of 16000000 steps (64%)
00:20:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10400000 out of 16000000 steps (65%)
00:26:43:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10560000 out of 16000000 steps (66%)
00:32:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10720000 out of 16000000 steps (67%)
00:38:53:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 10880000 out of 16000000 steps (68%)
00:44:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11040000 out of 16000000 steps (69%)
00:51:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11200000 out of 16000000 steps (70%)
00:57:11:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11360000 out of 16000000 steps (71%)
01:03:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11520000 out of 16000000 steps (72%)
01:09:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11680000 out of 16000000 steps (73%)
01:15:26:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 11840000 out of 16000000 steps (74%)
01:21:31:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12000000 out of 16000000 steps (75%)
01:27:39:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12160000 out of 16000000 steps (76%)
01:33:45:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12320000 out of 16000000 steps (77%)
01:39:50:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12480000 out of 16000000 steps (78%)
01:45:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12640000 out of 16000000 steps (79%)
01:52:00:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12800000 out of 16000000 steps (80%)
01:58:08:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 12960000 out of 16000000 steps (81%)
******************************* Date: 2015-03-28 *******************************
02:04:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13120000 out of 16000000 steps (82%)
02:10:18:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13280000 out of 16000000 steps (83%)
02:16:24:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13440000 out of 16000000 steps (84%)
02:22:29:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13600000 out of 16000000 steps (85%)
02:28:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13760000 out of 16000000 steps (86%)
02:34:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 13920000 out of 16000000 steps (87%)
02:40:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 14080000 out of 16000000 steps (88%)
02:46:53:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 14240000 out of 16000000 steps (89%)
02:52:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 14400000 out of 16000000 steps (90%)
02:59:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 14560000 out of 16000000 steps (91%)
03:05:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 14720000 out of 16000000 steps (92%)
03:07:37:FS01:Paused
03:07:37:FS01:Shutting core down
03:07:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:WARNING:Console control signal 1 on PID 9424
03:07:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Exiting, please wait. . .
03:07:38:WU00:FS01:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
03:07:38:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
03:08:29:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150321-155417.xml'
03:08:29:Saving configuration to config.xml
03:08:29:<config>
03:08:29:  <!-- Network -->
03:08:29:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
03:08:29:
03:08:29:  <!-- Slot Control -->
03:08:29:  <power v='FULL'/>
03:08:29:
03:08:29:  <!-- User Information -->
03:08:29:  <team v='37726'/>
03:08:29:  <user v='downshiftartist'/>
03:08:29:
03:08:29:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
03:08:29:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
03:08:29:    <client-type v='beta'/>
03:08:29:    <paused v='true'/>
03:08:29:  </slot>
03:08:29:</config>


----------



## dman811

Your EOC profile suggests differently.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Why the hell does that look like that!? Is it the full length for anyone else or is just me? I though code snippets went into a scrolling box


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Welp, I guess I didn't get credit for anything today. Not sure why a missing passkey would somehow make all my WU ..."invalid"? I don't even know what to call that. they all come back complete with no error so how is it EOC has on 14k for the day on my profile?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

I'm tired and frustrated at this point, so I'll figure it out tomorrow. Good night gentlemen and thanks for the help.


----------



## hertz9753

Core18's.


----------



## hertz9753

You switched to beta.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You switched to beta.


Nice catch Hertz and more than likely the culprit








Many times i have not received points when folding under Beta flag - nothing you can do about it except go back to advanced flag.


----------



## dman811

I definitely didn't catch it, good job Mike. +1


----------



## DarthBaggins

yup Beta can be your enemy in TC


----------



## dman811

Beta can be your enemy anywhere.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

12:01:19:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
12:01:19:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9411 run:1930 clone:0 gen:13 core:0x17 unit:0x00000010ab40413854d27e0d279eb9af
12:01:33:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, *70770.00 points*

17:42:58:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
17:42:58:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:10475 run:0 clone:130 gen:101 core:0x18 unit:0x00000090538b3dba540f495d6e45ae84
17:43:07:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, *37452.00 points*

That's 108K right there, which would have been more if I didn't pause when I got in last night. So since I switched to beta (to see what I could mange with a beta flag), do my WUs not count on EOC?


----------



## dman811

Beta units are very volatile in the sense that PG and Stanford will give absolutely no support for people folding them if something should go wrong. In your case, it looks like both units and points have not been counted. Remove the flag and you'll start to get points again, but not those that you have previously completed.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Awesome. Well, I removed the flag this morning so we'll see if my client eventually starts reporting properly again. As of now, still only showing 34k PPD.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Awesome. Well, I removed the flag this morning so we'll see if my client eventually starts reporting properly again. As of now, still only showing 34k PPD.


Possible due to 0x15 WU?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Just out of curiosity, why is it that HFM reports everything fine, but my client and EOC do not? I know everyone is already sold on the beta explanation, but I just think it's interesting that HFM has been reporting accurate (as in corresponding to my log) numbers since I set it up last night, but my client and EOC still have something else. Also, I've completed 2 WU's today, without the beta flag, and my client still shows 33K PPD and EOC seems to only show 25% credit per WU. There's clearly more going on here then flags so I guess I should seek some advice from the [email protected] support forum.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why is it that HFM reports everything fine, but my client and EOC do not? I know everyone is already sold on the beta explanation, but I just think it's interesting that HFM has been reporting accurate (as in corresponding to my log) numbers since I set it up last night, but my client and EOC still have something else. Also, I've completed 2 WU's today, without the beta flag, and my client still shows 33K PPD and EOC seems to only show 25% credit per WU. There's clearly more going on here then flags so I guess I should seek some advice from the [email protected] support forum.


They will tell you that you shouldn't run the beta flag if you are not on the beta team and delete your post.

Beta wu's are new wu's that are being tested and some of the wu's don't give points. Switch to the advanced flag.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

...but I haven't been running betas all day and the issue is still there


----------



## hertz9753

Are you running a new passkey with less than 10 wu's completed?

Beta wu's that don't get points will not count.


----------



## DarthBaggins

hmmm could this be Ubuntu Mate (15.04/10 beta)









Oh yeah and it's Minion powered


----------



## hertz9753

Which one are you installing now?


----------



## DarthBaggins

15.10 Beta (Ubuntu MATE)


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm could this be Ubuntu Mate (15.04/10 beta)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and it's Minion powered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


*girly noises*


----------



## DarthBaggins

I need to use a better thumb drive or external since the current one is bogging down the system. Was looking at using clonezilla to make a copy it's just reinstall on the new drive, might make a run to frys or microcenter for something to use


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are you running a new passkey with less than 10 wu's completed?
> 
> Beta wu's that don't get points will not count.


No, I wasn't using any passkey at all still, but I had completed more than 10 since I removed my TC passkey. I went and got a new non-TC pass key, put it in, and the problem seems to have immediately fixed it self, or at least on the client end. I can only hope EOC will report stats accurately as well. The flag literally had nothing to do with it.


----------



## hertz9753

You need a passkey for bonus points.


----------



## DarthBaggins

(Ubuntu (Mate) 15.04 Beta) Awaiting another project and to level off, was seeing higher on another project. I did add some slot configs so that should change some things. .










And getting better, will eventually implement the Kraken once I get a baseline


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ooooooh, black screen and UI catches my interest..... I might look into dual booting, but we'll see... That way EOC won't just be going "ooooh, you have a chance of catching him!" despite the fact the gap keeps increasing ever so slightly.


----------



## dman811

Him being...? Me?


----------



## hertz9753

That's what I'm thinking. My list is boring.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ooooooh, black screen and UI catches my interest..... I might look into dual booting, but we'll see... That way EOC won't just be going "ooooh, you have a chance of catching him!" despite the fact the gap keeps increasing ever so slightly.


The customizations are really nice with this version.i do hope they stick around on the final release on April 23


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> (Ubuntu (Mate) 15.04 Beta) Awaiting another project and to level off, was seeing higher on another project. I did add some slot configs so that should change some things. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And getting better, will eventually implement the Kraken once I get a baseline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks pretty sweet. I have a USB 3.0 flash drive on the way but the latest version I used was 12.1 a couple years back. My brother was going on about how he didn't like some of the UI changes in 13 & 14 but I forget the particulars. Anyway, 15 is due out 23rd? I guess that'll give me a couple weeks to play around with 14 and see what it's all about.

I also can't wait for Windows X. I had the RC on a VM on my last system before it gave up the ghost (unrelated







) and I liked it a lot better then 8.1







.....actually, I think I would prefer a Ham Sandwich OS over 8.1 .


----------



## DarthBaggins

All 10 is, is a cross between 7 and 8.1. I ran smoothly in its early stages for me but not sure if I'll swap over to it fully just yet. But as of 15.04 Beta, still has some bugs of course but the tweak tools are or seem to be very user friendly and there is a drop down terminal instead of it opening in it's own app window that I've used to run sensors on the fly that I love. Only issues I've had were w/ installing some apps, if they freeze I haven't found a way to force them closed but again this is a beta copy.


----------



## dman811

I won't be upgrading to 10 as long as benchmark results will not be validated on HWBot.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

I'll be getting 10 as a free upgrade per my recent purchase of 8.1. I would have just stayed with 7, but my Install disk was not only from the original 7 release date(~3 days of updates after install), but it also mysteriously vanished. Since 8.1 was supposed to better for gaming, I decided to give it a shot, especially with the lower price and free upgrade. But after using it for a few months, I must say, I definitely would NOT recommend it to anyone. It's quick and easy-to-use, sorta, but the UI could be better and some features from 7 weren't carried over, such as the back-up and recovery tool







Yeah, 'cause no one ever needs that







And finding some of the other utilities can be a bit of a chore the first few times. To it's credit, it's fairly lean even when compared to 7, but 10 was even more so with better features. The only thing stopping me from going 100% Linux is that all my games, and most of the programs I use are for windows .


----------



## DarthBaggins




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Him being...? Me?


Yup. EOC is weird like that, since over the past two weeks the gap between you and me has INCREASED by at about 700k points.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The customizations are really nice with this version.i do hope they stick around on the final release on April 23


It does look nice, but we'll see. I'm notoriously... fussy about this and that, and really don't like the whole waiting for the reboot thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I won't be upgrading to 10 as long as benchmark results will not be validated on HWBot.


Same. Sucks that the RTC error is ~STILL~ there. Double suckage because my planned benching rig (and even JägerWulfe mkII) is backburnered indefinitely for the foreseeable future.


----------



## dman811

Now that I am making 200K+ on a non-gaming/benching day, I think that gap with get larger and larger.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Now that I am making 200K+ on a non-gaming/benching day, I think that gap with get larger and larger.


Oh well. Depending on how things go with Simulation1 (yeaaaaah, I'm pretty miffed at them right now since they sent me a broken monitor mount for one of the desks, and supposedly shipped what I was supposed to get two weeks ago, but it hasn't arrived yet, nor have they replied to my emails)... But hey, if I have to go the route of a credit card chargeback since they haven't provided me with a receipt let alone with all of the product I paid for... Who knows what will happen. I'm giving them one more day before talking with Mastercard about my options.

If that happens, and the typical "the entire charge is given back to the customer", well, I just might be able to get a bit more muscle in my case but we'll see how it all pans out. I'd rather just get the parts I paid for!

EDIT: I'm just happy that EOC has been sitting at 200k+ PPD for a week now ^_^
EDIT2: PS: That gap has narrowed by 50k today, mwa ha ha!


----------



## dman811

1267/1778 got me 7420.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6450654


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Better watch out @dman811, EOC says I'll overtake you in a frightfully close SEVEN POINT ONE YEAAAARS!


----------



## hertz9753

You should set the timer to minutes and make it more exciting.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You should set the timer to minutes and make it more exciting.


I'll be happy enough if the gap reaches below 18 million points. Dropped a bit recently to just above 18.5 mil, mwa ha ha.


----------



## dman811

It will probably go up again soon enough. Once this 770 has a custom BIOS and is in Linux.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It will probably go up again soon enough. Once this 770 has a custom BIOS and is in Linux.


Oh, i love smack talk


----------



## hertz9753

@LarsL



Don't ask if that is me in the picture.


----------



## dman811

I'll probably have the 770 in Linux by tomorrow night.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well hopefully by this weekend I might be able to get my hands on a lepa 1600, so finally can bench the 5930. Also will try to run a baseline in Linux of what stock clocks will produce PPD wise then undervolt and push clocks like I did w/ the 4790k (well the 2nd one lol)

@hertz9753 wonder if that's Hertz lol


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Hopefully I'll have my 960 running in Linux tonight


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Hopefully I'll have my 960 running in Linux tonight


Running with the big dogs


----------



## DownshiftArtist

If I'm lucky enough


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> If I'm lucky enough


No luck in Linux, just skillz


----------



## dman811

I'm still on the 660 Ti right now, I'll be swapping tonight after work though. Custom BIOS is set to 1254MHz.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Skills like 8T > 12T (in Linux) lol


----------



## lanofsong

^ Yup


----------



## DarthBaggins

just looks like the 12T just needs some tuning. .


----------



## RushiMP

I am attempting to fend off @Darkness Sakura. Let the arms race begin....


----------



## dman811

The 770 will be in Linux by 11PM tonight, and the 660 Ti will be back in Windows with the stock BIOS on it again. I think it's time to give it a well deserved break from 24/7 folding. Anyone think 20 minutes or so is enough?


----------



## hertz9753

I think you will start getting the shakes at about 10 minutes.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I am attempting to fend off @Darkness Sakura
> . Let the arms race begin....


Hmm. . think Darkness just blew by you during the last update









But my lil 4790k is fending off @black06g85 fairly well, hopefully I'll get to do a test run on my 5930k this weekend


----------



## Wolfsbora

There is no ignoring the Darkness Sakrua. It appears out of nowhere and assaults you in the night...


----------



## RushiMP

He has still got 4.5 months to pass me


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> He has still got 4.5 months to pass me


Just slow down and think about what you said... I think that @Darkness Sakura has an addictive personality. They will swing by and strike when you least expect it....


----------



## hertz9753

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=37726

#10 and 11 are also throwing haymakers.


----------



## dman811

Now I remember why I consider Linux a set it and forget it OS. Card swap = still in progress due to driver reinstall.


----------



## dman811

For now the 660 Ti is still the TC card but it is running in Windows again. I'll fiddle around with the 770 once I get Linux installed again.


----------



## dman811

770 is up and running. Now if I can get HFM to see it. That's a task for tomorrow though.


----------



## hertz9753

Yes!


----------



## dman811

It was quite the PITA. I finally stopped trying to reinstall drivers over the old ones and just reinstalled the OS. About 20 minutes later I had everything folding.


----------



## Erick Silver

What the H E DOUBLE HOCKEYSTICKS is going on with the servers? I keep getting the message "Could not connect to server" when trying to download a new WU. This has been going on for over a week now on and off.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> No luck in Linux, just skillz


I say luck because mine isn't so great. Anything that can go wrong, and evn things that ordinarily can't, will go wrong for me somehow. Case in point, my WUs don't count anymore for some reason







. They complete without error and I am credited according to my log, but nothing on EOC or Stanford. Anyway, I have a Corsair FORCE on the way to run my Ubuntu from since a jump drive is just way too slow even on USB 3.0.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I noticed yesterday EOC was having issues.
I mainly use: folding.axihub.ca to see my hourly points


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I noticed yesterday EOC was having issues.
> I mainly use: folding.axihub.ca to see my hourly points


I use the same site


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hey @dman811.... Gap's gone down even more, and it's now saying 2.9 years, mwa ha ha!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Loving this Ubuntu 15.04 Beta OS soo much more now, didn't even have to download the Nvidia driver set as it did it on it's own w/ x-serve so all I had to do was add the slot in [email protected] and boom my 970 @ 1455 is gaining 286-300k PPD


----------



## Erick Silver

Wow. I just don't get it. May have to reinstall folding client tonight when I get home. I restarted computer last night and picked a wu, it finished wu and now it cannot connect to server again. I am getting real tired of this.


----------



## DarthBaggins

those 7970's are not having fun w/ Wu's it seems lately

I'm still passing people in days


----------



## hertz9753

I'm going to start over so I can pass people in hours not weeks and months.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Finally figured out my issue with my client. I wasn't getting any bonus for WU because my passkey was reset when I started folding without one for a couple days. I deleted my TC passkey because the 960 not being approved yet, but I didn't know folding without one could be such a headache. So because I didn't just create a new passkey and fold on that instead of going without I had to start over with the 10 base credit WU. This was further complicated by the fact that I was running a slightly higher OC and wasn't able to monitor it the way I should have. I was failing every other WU around 70-90%, ERROR: UNSTABLE MACHINE. All this to say I should be folding in a respectable fashion by the end of the weekend. Oh, and I finally have my Ubuntu up and running.







Thanks for the help with own stupidity


----------



## dman811

~$50 to a 960 or ~$150 to a 970. I need to find more collectible things to sell.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ~$50 to a 960 or ~$150 to a 970. I need to find more collectible things to sell.


Buy new EVGA 960 from a legit seller and register it. After that you will have 90 days for the Step-Up program. You will have to pay for shipping both ways.

http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/


----------



## dman811

I'm planning one single buy, no additional costs. Probably an MSI GTX 970.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Buy new EVGA 960 from a legit seller and register it. After that you will have 90 days for the Step-Up program. You will have to pay for shipping both ways.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/


Considering this myself, but with the 970 in GPU-E, I probably wont. Isn't there supposedly a 960 Ti in the works or is that just BS?


----------



## dman811

I did a quick search of 960 Ti and only found WCCFTech and GameDebate, neither of which are to be trusted.


----------



## dman811

~$90 until I can get a 970. Forgot I had stuff for sale on Amazon. Or I could get a 960. I'm gonna go through our storage container and see what else I might be able to sell off.


----------



## Erick Silver

40th Birthday coming up this next week. Who wants to buy me a new GPU?


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's On Now!!! loving Ubuntu Mate Beta (15.04)











@lanofsong


----------



## RushiMP

I tried to get Ubuntu 15 loaded on my rig yesterday. Endless frustration. It would not grab an iP address, it would not load X.org for my onboard HD4600... I am not new to linux, but it just was not happening.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Which version did you get? might be something w/ the version of the beta you got since they were supposed to release a different version after the one I downloaded a week or so ago.

@lanofsong 18k behind and climbing


----------



## dman811

Is the cephalopod helping?


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's helping a bit, just upped to 4.7 @ 1.240







so far stable and max temp of 63c


----------



## DownshiftArtist

So I have Linux up and running with my nVidia drivers and nVidia control shows my card just fine, although it doesn't seem to like one of my screens being plugged in via DVI (got a DP-DVI on the way), but that's not the issue. I also have the FAHclient up and running too, however, it will no recognize my GPU.







So, any ideas? Also, possibly related occurrence; after setting up my displays in Linux, when I booted in to Windows 8.1, it somehow took on the same properties...weird.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> So I have Linux up and running with my nVidia drivers and nVidia control shows my card just fine, although it doesn't seem to like one of my screens being plugged in via DVI (got a DP-DVI on the way), but that's not the issue. I also have the FAHclient up and running too, however, it will no recognize my GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, any ideas? Also, possibly related occurrence; after setting up my displays in Linux, when I booted in to Windows 8.1, it somehow took on the same properties...weird.


In advanced options there should be a slot saying

Code:



Code:


GPU : False

Need to change it to (pause the client first)

Code:



Code:


GPU : True

Then add the gpu in the slot control section


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> In advanced options there should be a slot saying
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GPU : False
> 
> Need to change it to (pause the client first)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GPU : True
> 
> Then add the gpu in the slot control section


Forgot to pause it last time







2AM diag is the worst. Thank you!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Push in the newer 4790k further in Linux than I did w/ the first one


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Why am I still in 9th place


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Why am I still in 9th place


Good to see you posting again.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Good to see you posting again.


I'm be around. Might pull a PR and try and put up the least possible points that is above zero. We shall see.


----------



## hertz9753

He was the expert at last place finishes in the FAT.


----------



## dman811

I folded on my netbook for a while and that got around 8 PPU... That PPU was also PPW.


----------



## Danbeme32

Finally pulled the trigger and brought a Asus Matrix gtx 980..Nvidia is going to be new to me seen I was always an AMD fanboy..







So you be seeing here more asking a whole lot of questions..







.. Will be on Window for now while folding but will be learning Linux seen I brought a ssd for it.. My x280 will still be folding.. The more the merrier


----------



## Chooofoojoo

welp 980s folding again.

Going to need to get used to this dismal ppd.


----------



## dman811

Look at @Darkness Sakura's PPD.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Oh yea. I've seen it.









Still pissed that I didn't get a screen grab of my 1M+ ppd WU. I have a HFM log of it. That was kind of cool having one slot net 1M ppd.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Oh yea. I've seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still pissed that I didn't get a screen grab of my 1M+ ppd WU. I have a HFM log of it. That was kind of cool having one slot net 1M ppd.


Welcome back! A single GTX 980 can get 400k+ PPD with the proper settings.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Welcome back! A single GTX 980 can get 400k+ PPD with the proper settings.


It is. But it ain't no 4p.


----------



## this n00b again

Is there an easy way to measure PPD on a linux system, purely via terminal?


----------



## dman811

Not accurately as far as I know. You're lucky that @Chooofoojoo is back, he might be able to suggest something.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Never tried. Just ran HFM on a slave always.

Wonder if the linux-folding-guru @TheBlademaster01 knows.


----------



## DarthBaggins

More than likely there is a way, and Blade would know the best


----------



## dman811

@WhiteWulfe do you know what an average of 220K PPD + what will soon be an extra 250-300K PPD will mean for you? I do. It will mean that you will be off my radar.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Catching up to @repo_man


----------



## dman811

I just have to wait until like Wed-Thurs until I can know what it's like getting 500K.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I just have to wait until like Wed-Thurs until I can know what it's like getting 500K.


Right now I'm happy w/ 325k ppd, I know I'll get alot more when it's 10T w/ the 970 vs 6T and the 970

Would love to get a 960 for the R.C70 but looks like no one is making a full cover block for them


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I just have to wait until like Wed-Thurs until I can know what it's like getting 500K.


It was only a couple of months ago when 500K PPD guaranteed you a top 10 position for OCN PPD producers - not anymore







It will be enough for you to get ahead of me


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe
> do you know what an average of 220K PPD + what will soon be an extra 250-300K PPD will mean for you? I do. It will mean that you will be off my radar.


*shrugs* Like the difference between us has even changed the past two weeks







It's been sitting pretty solidly at 18.6 million, and I don't really mind as I'm happy enough with things as they are.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

...had to turn my overclock down on my gpu as 8018's were crashing it too often. Stupid core 15's and warmer weather combined with new Windows we can't leave easily open overnight since there's no easy way to protect against rain grrrrr


----------



## dman811

Get high density screens? I'll be putting Ubuntu onto my main rig once the 970 gets here.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Get high density screens? I'll be putting Ubuntu onto my main rig once the 970 gets here.


970 + Ubuntu = no more flashing


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Get high density screens? I'll be putting Ubuntu onto my main rig once the 970 gets here.


I'm not going to trust high density screens against winds or birds, especially with rigs that are relatively close to said windows.

....This just means I need to get my paws on a nice watercooled setup that much faster


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Catching up to @repo_man


@DarthBaggins Hey hey, you stop that!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> @DarthBaggins Hey hey, you stop that!


Lol can't help it, its Ubuntu Mate


----------



## DarthBaggins

Now going after @Edibrac


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Darth, I'm callin the cops man. It wasn't until the 11th that you started getting those big PPD spikes. Which Best Buy did you shop lift those GPUs from? LOL


----------



## dman811

Well if you tell the cops it was a Best Buy, then he'll get away with it, because he lives near a MicroCenter and you can fit many GPUs into a baby's stroller. Jackson is his accomplice that distracts everyone.


----------



## hertz9753

We need more of the fun. I think I peed in my cruisers, it did get warm down there.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> We need more of the fun. I think I peed in my cruisers, it did get warm down there.


Don't you just love the cruisers! Nothing leaks out of mine even while I crawl, walk, or tumble. Thank you, Pampers, for giving us the freedom we need!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> OK Darth, I'm callin the cops man. It wasn't until the 11th that you started getting those big PPD spikes. Which Best Buy did you shop lift those GPUs from? LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> We need more of the fun. I think I peed in my cruisers, it did get warm down there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Don't you just love the cruisers! Nothing leaks out of mine even while I crawl, walk, or tumble. Thank you, Pampers, for giving us the freedom we need!


Lol getting close to needing cruisers, just finally have the one 970 dialed in until I get it under water. Still want another too


----------



## Edibrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Now going after @Edibrac


Hmm.. Going to have to do something about that. Maybe next month. Maybe.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol well looks like I might get a belated bday present of another 970


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Now going after @Edibrac


Guess I better get my own game up and going to keep you at bay!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol well looks like I might get a belated bday present of another 970


I got a Mark's work wearhouse gift card for mine. I would've taken a second gpu!


----------



## Erick Silver

Darth is not on my radar yet, but if I don't do something to upgrade here soon he will be. Good thing the wife just got a promotion and that I will now have more funds available to me. It may be time to upgrade these GPUs.


----------



## Wolfsbora

That extra 970 will get Darth closer to me pretty quickly...


----------



## dman811

Once my 970 gets here I'll see a jump in PPD, but it's going to be bottlenecked by the 3450S. Just means that I'll need to find a CPU even faster.


----------



## Erick Silver

Just got my tax return. Gotta split it with the wife. But I am actually considering a GPU Upgrade. Whats better PPD wise right now? 290/290X or 970?


----------



## dman811

970.


----------



## Erick Silver

*sigh* I like my all AMD rig....

Well, I have considered retiring from folding......maybe now is the time.....


----------



## dman811

75 Million isn't anything to slouch about, and it's definitely something to be proud of. The 290(X) would perform better than the 970 if the 970 got stuck with Core 15s.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd love to get my hands on a 290(x) in linux and see what it could pull w/ and w/out Kraken


----------



## Erick Silver

I was thinking of retiring at 100 million.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Just got my tax return. Gotta split it with the wife. But I am actually considering a GPU Upgrade. Whats better PPD wise right now? 290/290X or 970?


I believe the 290 would be fairly dominant in the AMD TC cat, water cooled 7970's will keep the race close.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well looks like @Sethy666 is in my radar now too







just a few days and I'll over-take you both


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well looks like @Sethy666 is in my radar now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a few days and I'll over-take you both


@DarthBaggins Yep, saw you coming during the FaT. Nicely done on the 30 mil


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well looks like @Sethy666 is in my radar now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a few days and I'll over-take you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DarthBaggins Yep, saw you coming during the FaT. Nicely done on the 30 mil
Click to expand...

The FaT was postponed until the 27th. I sent out a mass PM and made multiple posts about it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup I'm just running how I normally do since there is no way for me to get JAC up and running right now, especially since I need to get a gpu for Christine-R.C70


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The FaT was postponed until the 27th. I sent out a mass PM and made multiple posts about it.


Roger that.. I have it in my calandar to fire up the processors on the due date


----------



## DarthBaggins

Trying to trade a set of memory for a 580 lol


----------



## Erick Silver

I have not been able to get WU's for most of the day. Kinda pissed off right now.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Sorry must be all the 970's eating up all the c.17's


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Sorry must be all the 970's eating up all the c.17's


Yeah? Well you killed my PPD yesterday then. I hold you 100% responsible for the loss of my 1 spot and the sub 100k pdd I managed yesterday. I fine you 1x GTX970 shipped to my address immediately!


----------



## hertz9753

I have two GTX 970's. I was looking for a GTX 960 but a seller on amazon had an EVGA GTX 970 SC with a blower cooler for $275 shipped...


----------



## DarthBaggins

might want my 970 since is seeing 295k ppd at the moment, trying to push to it seeing 310k


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> might want my 970 since is seeing 295k ppd at the moment, trying to push to it seeing 310k




I know things.

Wrong picture... I don't know anything.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Trying 1535 as I type this (posting via phone too lol)


----------



## DarthBaggins

I see your 303 and raise your 970 a 310


----------



## Edibrac

Enjoy the lead while you can @DarthBaggins I will be back on your radar by the end of the week.


----------



## Erick Silver

I've been getting a string of Core 17's for the last day and a half thus far. I'm just chewin them up, but not sure if I like them.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I've been getting a string of Core 17's for the last day and a half thus far. I'm just chewin them up, but not sure if I like them.


I called Stanford and told them you want Core 16's.


----------



## dman811

Now that's just harsh.


----------



## Erick Silver

Thats mean. I want 15s.


----------



## dman811

15s are better than 16s.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edibrac*
> 
> Enjoy the lead while you can @DarthBaggins I will be back on your radar by the end of the week.


DItto. @DarthBaggins may have overtaken me now but we will see how we go after I fire up the moster tonight!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol hope my 310k ppd 970 can I keep it up for the FaT , overall I'm averaging 340-350k


----------



## dman811

I guess I'm in the Top 100 now. Do the elite get some sort of mile high club type of experience?


----------



## hertz9753

No more sitting on the floor at the coffee table. You have been moved up to the folding card table. Congrats!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I guess I'm in the Top 100 now. Do the elite get some sort of mile high club type of experience?


I live mile-high all day err day.

Denver.

Not the prohibited substance type of mile high. Even though that seems to be prolific round these parts now a days.


----------



## Wolfsbora

@Chooofoojoo & @hertz9753, you guys are neck and neck! One is a mile above sea level and the other is in the great plains at sea level. I wonder if science has anything to do with it. Lots of science.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

He had to pick up my slack when I took a hiatus. Now he's just taking my pizza and making big poops.


----------



## Wolfsbora

You both better watch out because I've got every single netbook that was ever purchased (probably around 45 to be exact) churning out projects like the amish churn out butter. And although amish butter is tasty, it takes so long to make that it isn't worth the wait. So, actually, disregard this.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I'm watching.

But i'm going to have to settle for only this 980 for a bit. Finances aren't allowing me to blow all the cash on folding rigs like before.

Whats the ppd output of 45 netbooks?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I'm watching.
> 
> But i'm going to have to settle for only this 980 for a bit. Finances aren't allowing me to blow all the cash on folding rigs like before.
> 
> Whats the ppd output of 45 netbooks?


Let's see... Grand total of about 45 PPD give or take 45.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> @Chooofoojoo & @hertz9753, you guys are neck and neck! One is a mile above sea level and the other is in the great plains at sea level. I wonder if science has anything to do with it. Lots of science.


When you live in Denver you don't have to get on a plane to join the club. They have two of them now. For most of us we have to get on plane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> He had to pick up my slack when I took a hiatus. Now he's just taking my pizza and making big poops.


That is true.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

It's good pizza.


----------



## Klue22

Three people want to take me down. I'll be interested to see how long they last.


----------



## hertz9753

I have been folding since 2008.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have been folding since 2008.


2003 or so? myself.


----------



## Wolfsbora

2006 on the PS3 for this guy.


----------



## Erick Silver

2010 here for me. But nowhere near the hardware you guys have been using, all my stuff is usually second or third hand. But I have still managed to get over 75 million accumulated.


----------



## RushiMP

I started around 2007, but never kept a username for long, now here I am...


----------



## dman811

2013 for me, I feel like an educated baby. 2012 if you count the Anonymous - 0 - points.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I had no idea what I was doing when I ran it on my PS3 back in the day. I just did it because the "screen saver" looked cool. As time went by I did research and kept going with it. I wish I hadn't waited so long after that to do it on PC. Technically I am a true infant when it comes folding on PC since I started in September.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I wish they still had it on the PS3's and even implemented it on the 4's (the 4's would be able to crunch some good numbers too) now I need to test and see if I can get it to launch the NaCL client


----------



## Sethy666

Well done @DarthBaggins! I just could not catch you during the FaT.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So.... Now that I've won an absolutely gorgeous case through the Foldathon...... Anyone know of any really good areas to go about to pick up say, I dunno, some sort of i7 setup for potential Team Competition use?


----------



## hertz9753

That info is Classified.







What are you looking for in an i7 set-up?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That info is Classified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you looking for in an i7 set-up?


I'd playfully say something not 4770k, But the biggest thing is either a rig I could look at doing pure i7 with or one that I can slap a GTX 960 or equivalent into and run in Linux. Basically, a reasonably powerful rig that I could fire up and run nd get back into folding for BBB, who right now according to the main post needs either nvidia or i7 folders. preference probably leans towards the gtx 960 for obvious reasons (an extra 200k ppd in EOC sounds nicer than an extra 40k ppd).

Basically a potent enough rig that I can build for $5-600 CAD into the BeQuiet case I won In this month's foldathon. Bonus internet brownie/cookie points if it's a setup I can bench for a bit first to claw my way back up to 20th in novice division (and Canada!) on HWBot. If I went with the gtx 960 eventually I'd probably be getting a second one eventually for extra PPD.

I miss team competitions and that kind of rig wouldn't add much (if any) noticeable amount of heat into the living room, and it would also be pretty close to a window.

Said rig would also wind up eventually being watercooled too - probably an NZXT k61 or swiftech h240x at first (or for a bit more, the Darkside 240mm kit from DazMode (but a 280mm rad is preferable)


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd go Darkside Kit personally, but I know there are a ton of 4790k's popping up in the marketplace which is due to Skylake's specs (well hopeful specs lol). Or you can go 2600-2700k and gain some points in HWBot and still have a monster in Linux for [email protected]


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'd go Darkside Kit personally, but I know there are a ton of 4790k's popping up in the marketplace which is due to Skylake's specs (well hopeful specs lol). Or you can go 2600-2700k and gain some points in HWBot and still have a monster in Linux for [email protected]


Yeah, the Darkside kit doesn't seem bad at all, especially for $260ish CAD!

And yeah, right now I'm debating between a 2600K vs 4790K, and while the devil's canyon cored cpu is nicer, my benching rig will probably get one eventually (yeah, I'm gonna do a seperate dedicated benched). A 2600K would do plenty for running nvidia gpu's, but a 4790K would probably fold better for i7. Potentially.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Darkside has some really quality stuff. My only personal experience with their stuff is the LED strips which are top quality. From the sleeving to the black PCB that the LEDs are mounted to. Good stuff. I typically only hear good stuff about their cooling components too.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I think my biggest qualms is that the kit DazMode offers is it's only 27mm thick and I wouldn't mind a thicker rad in push/pull. Then again, haven't even checked rad clearances for it yet...

...Or better yet, I could get the kit and sub in a 280 of some description then use the 240mm in JägerWulfe.....


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think my biggest qualms is that the kit DazMode offers is it's only 27mm thick and I wouldn't mind a thicker rad in push/pull. Then again, haven't even checked rad clearances for it yet...
> 
> ...Or better yet, I could get the kit and sub in a 280 of some description then use the 240mm in JägerWulfe.....


Wow, only 27mm?? That would fit with most Corsair non-watercool cases! They manufactured them so that you are limited to the H100i (27mm thick) and so forth. In other words, you *can't* fit a 30mm thick rad plus 25mm thick fan. I couldn't find a 27mm thick rad for my Corsair 550D so I had to do a 30mm thick rad and 15mm thick fans. Not cool (no pun intended).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Wow, only 27mm?? That would fit with most Corsair non-watercool cases! They manufactured them so that you are limited to the H100i (27mm thick) and so forth. In other words, you *can't* fit a 30mm thick rad plus 25mm thick fan. I couldn't find a 27mm thick rad for my Corsair 550D so I had to do a 30mm thick rad and 15mm thick fans. Not cool (no pun intended).


Ouch, that's not a nice thing to do to customers imo. I suspect a 27mm radiator would be perfectly fine for keeping a cpu nice and cool, but that extra ltiny bit a 54-60mm can offer (especially in push/pull) is always enticing to me. Or maybe I just Ile it big.... Says the guy who won a windowless case!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ouch, that's not a nice thing to do to customers imo. I suspect a 27mm radiator would be perfectly fine for keeping a cpu nice and cool, but that extra ltiny bit a 54-60mm can offer (especially in push/pull) is always enticing to me. Or maybe I just Ile it big.... Says the guy who won a windowless case!


That case is awesome! I'm sure you'll fill it up nicely. I ended up installing a window on my 550D. FCPU used to have nice windows that were made for them. I had to mod the 550D to get the Monsta (84mm) to fit up front but it is well worth it. You're right to want that extra cooling space. And yes, Corsair kind of peeved me with that (I still think they make a good product) and the reason why I think it is on purpose is because their service people told my via email and phone that I "should really only stick to the H80i or move to the H100i because that is what it is meant to go in that case rather than a custom loop." Not cool.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Knowing my old habits.... Let's just say a dremel will more than likely be involved. There's no time rush of getting a rig up and running asap this time, so we'll see what my mind comes up with. I do like Windows, But I'll wIt and see before I see the case in person because I don't want to kill any of the natural character of the case.

....Says the guy who wants to put ek Vardar f4's in it...


----------



## Erick Silver

You don't wanna join BBB, You wanna join TRN


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> You don't wanna join BBB, You wanna join TRN


I dunno... Would be interesting to see what @repo_man would add as a silly comment beside my name








also... Interesting to see others offering despite not even having the case yet,let alone the parts I'll be putting in it!


----------



## hertz9753

That has @dman811 all over it.


----------



## dman811

Yup. I know Mike.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I am totally confused.


----------



## dman811

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Erick Silver

Perpetual state of being for me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Don't worry about it.


Why do I, for some reason, read that in my head with a combination of the Spy and Medic's voice?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I dunno... Would be interesting to see what @repo_man would add as a silly comment beside my name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also... Interesting to see others offering despite not even having the case yet,let alone the parts I'll be putting in it!


Someone summon the Ol' Hobag? How about "Returning Cabin Boy (Probationary period)"


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Someone summon the Ol' Hobag? How about "Returning Cabin Boy (Probationary period)"


*laughs* Tis cute... We'll see how everything pans out once I get the case in, as I have some figuring out to do first.

....Also, I really need to buy myself that Logitech G27 since I've spent a decent amount of cash on good sim racers


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> *laughs* Tis cute... We'll see how everything pans out once I get the case in, as I have some figuring out to do first.
> 
> ....Also, I really need to buy myself that Logitech G27 since I've spent a decent amount of cash on good sim racers


You better get that G27. I just grabbed one. It is entirely too much fun. I've been playing Assetto Corsa and pre-ordered Project Cars.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You better get that G27. I just grabbed one. It is entirely too much fun. I've been playing Assetto Corsa and pre-ordered Project Cars.


Paid for Project Cars this morning, and I've had Assetto Corsa for a few months now, although haven't played it much due to poor controller integration combined with not being able to hold said controller for long (I get this weird forearms locking up thing, probably because I instinctively lift the controller higher than I need to instead of just gently letting it rest in my hands while arms are on lap).

Yeah, definitely want the G27, and not just so I can take pictures of my Obutto R3volution with a steering wheel!









Assetto Corsa does show a lot of promise, but truth be told Project Cars will hold my interest a lot easier simply because of the fact several cars I really like are in it, not to mention tracks. Assetto Corsa has a lot of gorgeous cars, but I don't always want to be driving supercars. Also, Project Cars has a lot more single player content ^_^

Also, at some point I'm probably going to get into iRacing as well because it seems like it would bring about a lot of the old fun that autocross had for me rl. ^_^


----------



## Edibrac

Quick question that's not worth its own thread, I am trying to overclock my 960's with Precision X 16 in Windows 8.1. Now I have overclocked GPU's before but both cards are not changing when I apply a GPU Core Offset. They boost to the stock speeds of 1442 and 1430 and thats it. Overclock or underclock does not change their speeds. The fans and voltage controls do change the settings on them. I have tried both BIOS's on the cards as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## hertz9753

Did you save the settings to a profile?



Startup is also checked, now anyway...


----------



## Edibrac

Here is the out of the box settings:

and here is a 209 Mhz offset:


The settings are not saved to a profile as I haven't had any changes lol.


----------



## Edibrac

I did try reasonable numbers first but when nothing happened I upped it a bit. GPU Z does show the boost clock change from 1342 to 15xx but the sensor tab still shows the 1430. Is there some power saving feature that I should turn off?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Trying 4.8 @ 1.315 now tpf was sitting around a 43-45s


----------



## hertz9753

209 is to high for the offset. That would put you over way over 1600 for the oc.


----------



## Edibrac

I did start with normal levels 10, 20, 30, 50, 75, 100, 150. None change it


----------



## hertz9753

Did you try turning the fans up? That is the first thing I do when I oc.


----------



## Edibrac

Yea. they respond to what ever I set them at. Right now they are at 45%. Voltage changes when I adjust it too.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Go 8T Go!


----------



## Edibrac

So when running a benchmark, they change as they should and the overclock is applied. But when FAH runs, they revert to the stock clocks. I changed to maximize 3d performance in the nvidia control panel and it had no effect. I also tried forcing the clocks with kboost but once again when FAH runs, it went back to stock.


----------



## hertz9753

Are you still trying to run 209?


----------



## Edibrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are you still trying to run 209?


No that was for demonstration purposes. I am familiar enough with overclocking to know that starting with 209 is not the best of ideas. I ran the benchmark at +10 and +20 and saw a change of +10 and +20.


----------



## hertz9753

I think the strap for next bump up on the GTX 960 is +7. Maxwell cards are different when you oc them. All of my cards underclock the memory when folding.


----------



## Edibrac

Tried using Afterburner, which uses rivatuner, to no avail.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edibrac*
> 
> Tried using Afterburner, which uses rivatuner, to no avail.


Send the whole rig to me for testing. I will oc it and teach it to obay the speed limits.

Are you also folding on your CPU now? Maxwell chips are smart and they will only give what the rig can handle.


----------



## Wolfsbora

^ I'd trust him...

...to strip it and put it on cinder blocks. Hertz runs a PC chop shop.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Figured out why my 4.8 wasn't stable, it was due to my boost volt settings allowing it to actually hit 4.9-5.0 so that shows me I can achieve 4.9-5.0 if I lower the boost timing volts (was seeing 55k ppd without kraken enabled as well)


----------



## btupsx

Just wanted to give a heads up to anyone running Radeons. I switched to my warm weather setup a few days ago, which this year is comprised of a lone PowerColor 7850 OC card, cooled by an Arctic Accelero S1 PLUS (passive cooler). It works perfectly as designed in my 540 Air.

From past experience with other apps, Catalyst 14.6 RC2 has been my favorite driver version by *far*, nicely unlocking the full, true capabilities of 7xxx & up Radeons. I remember it brought big gains on R9 270's last year, but seems far more impressive with my overclocked 7850:



Granted, my 7850 is overclocked on the high side, stable up to 1265 core on stock voltage. Increasing vcore to 1.225 can support clocks up to ~1376, but I've settled on 1225 to keep temps below 60 degrees. At 1250, the 7850 is on par with a stock 7950; at 1375, it is a step slower than a 7970. _Insanely_ impressive for a simple 6-pin PCIe GPU, and shows the 7850 overclocks like a demon, increasing nearly 50% for some models.

TL;DR, if you're rocking a modern Radeon, 14.6 RC2 is the driver to get to bring a worthwhile fight to Maxwell.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

980 is making heinous coil whine.

RA time before it lights on fire.







Shame too, as it's a healthy clocker.

In other news: Kerbal Space Program 1.02 time. Kerbalizing intensifies.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 980 is making heinous coil whine.
> 
> RA time before it lights on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame too, as it's a healthy clocker.
> 
> In other news: Kerbal Space Program 1.02 time. Kerbalizing intensifies.


Guessing it's whining on Core 15's?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Need to catch me some hex cores


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Guessing it's whining on Core 15's?


Core 15? NopeNopeNope.

And on the first day Linus Torvalds came forth and said unto thee : "Let there be Linux"
........
And on the seventh day , he folded.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Linux is where it's at


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Core 15? NopeNopeNope.
> 
> And on the first day Linus Torvalds came forth and said unto thee : "Let there be Linux"
> ........
> And on the seventh day , he folded.


Well then... Ouch, that sucks. Eventually I hope to have an "army" of 980's for folding... Actually, I want a pair of 960's, 970's, and even 980's, but I'll start with a bunch of cheaper cards for my benching rig.

Turns out I still have an Athlon X2 7750 BE rig sitting around (plus eventually a second AMD rig featuring a Phenom II X4 955 BE), so once I get the data off the drive of that X2 that I've been forgetting to pull for several years I'm going to get it a new power supply (probably EVGA G2 750), cheapo SSD (Crucial 550 120/128GB are like $80 CAD) I can then put the parts into that BeQuiet Silent Base 800 I won in the fat ^_^

Will be nice to set up a dedicated folding rig at some point though, definitely something I'm looking forward to. And running it in Linux (not quite looking forward to the initial setup, but the enhanced PPD will be nice since as of late it would probably double my overall/actual PPD due to no more core 15's!!)


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Don't be scared of the Linux.

If I can figure it out, anyone can. I'm seriously one of the most software illiterate people on here.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Don't be scared of the Linux.
> 
> If I can figure it out, anyone can. I'm seriously one of the most software illiterate people on here.


Oh, I'm not scared of it, I've wanted to do a Linux rig for a while... Just don't want to deal with the initial Maxwell setup issues


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd look at the Kingston v300 ssd's I think I paid $50 For my last one so far (past year+) it's been a great ssd for everything (still have my 2 840's and the Corsair Force GS)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'd look at the Kingston v300 ssd's I think I paid $50 For my last one so far (past year+) it's been a great ssd for everything (still have my 2 840's and the Corsair Force GS)


$54 CAD for the SV300S37A/120G... Not bad at all.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not a drive really







especially for the price


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Not a drive really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially for the price


Guess I'll get one after I get my Logitech G27 then... Might get two, so I've a second one for an eventual folding rig


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> ^ I'd trust him...
> 
> ...to strip it and put it on cinder blocks. Hertz runs a PC chop shop.


It's called a Mikecro Center.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's called a Mikecro Center.


Now THAT was funny.


----------



## dman811

I laugh at that one every time.

Oh by the way, I'm in the top 20... producers. Never thought I'd get here. Started from the bottom now I'm here...? *shudder* I hate that song.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I laugh at that one every time.
> 
> Oh by the way, I'm in the top 20... producers. Never thought I'd get here. Started from the bottom now I'm here...? *shudder* I hate that song.


Didn't realized am there too.. me likey that song..


----------



## hertz9753

Number 18 in the top 20.









@dman811 Did you ever find Bunny in the corner? It's my main rig.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Nobody puts bunny in the corner.

- (kind of) Patrick Swayze


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol my desk is in a corner


----------



## Wolfsbora




----------



## DarthBaggins

Lmao, but my corner is comfy


----------



## hertz9753

Never watched that movie.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lmao, but my corner is comfy


The Swayze does not approve, he shall now dance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never watched that movie.


WHAT?? I'm a man, I'm real manly man, I own a Harley, I enjoy Amon Amarth, I have tattoos, yet I can proudly say that I love that movie. It started as a joke in high school until it hit me after watching it the third time...on my own...that I actually enjoy it. There. It's out there. Judge me.


----------



## hertz9753

I got you.







The only bike I own is the 1980 Kawasaki KX 125. It was the last year for air cooling on that model. I have owned it since high school. If you did a google search for it you will find pictures from me from about 2003.

https://www.bikepics.com/kawasaki/kx125/80/member-list.asp. My shop does not look like that anymore. It was a crazy time getting parts at that time.


----------



## dman811

And now 500K+ in one day. I'm one hot ticket.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I got you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only bike I own is the 1980 Kawasaki KX 125. It was the last year for air cooling on that model. I have owned it since high school. If you did a google search for it you will find pictures from me from about 2003.
> 
> https://www.bikepics.com/kawasaki/kx125/80/member-list.asp. My shop does not look like that anymore. It was a crazy time getting parts at that time.


Nice!! It looks like a fun ride. My 2008 Harley Softail Custom is a 96 cu in (1584cc). She had Vance and Hines straight pipes with a slant cut tips, custom air filter, 16" ape hangers, custom grips, got rid of the two-up seat with the sissy bar and put on a low profile two-up seat. I loved her. I still own it, I just can't ride anymore due to health reasons.
M'lady:

Me creepin' on m'lady (5 year old pic, I currently look like more like Smeagol):

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> And now 500K+ in one day. I'm one hot ticket.


Nice numbers, man!! That's what I'm pulling with my current setup!


----------



## DarthBaggins

SO you really put me on BBT cause a good friend of mine's father is a Kawasaki rep lol, I hope to fix the shed in my back yard to convert it into a lil work shop (needs new siding, insulation, and a new roof)


----------



## hertz9753

You asked to join.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> SO you really put me on BBT cause a good friend of mine's father is a Kawasaki rep lol, I hope to fix the shed in my back yard to convert it into a lil work shop (needs new siding, insulation, and a new roof)


Sounds like someone with some building experience should come help out. (not that you don't)


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have a little experience or should say enough to get into trouble lol, looks like some of the roof framing is rotting so I know I need to replace the sections of rot, new plywood for the roof, paper and shingles. then the siding I need to replace plywood there since there is a hole in the upper corner. Really think the home-owner just slapped what-ever on it to make it look useable but it really isnt due to the hole in the wall and roof where moisture has rotted the wood due to improper wood/ insulation


----------



## Wolfsbora

Once you get your shed/workshop setup I'm dropping of my bike so that you can clean up it, take out for a ride whenever you feel like it, and then I'm selling it. As much as I hate that. Sound good? Awesome. We'll setup the details later. K. Thanks.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I have a little experience or should say enough to get into trouble lol, looks like some of the roof framing is rotting so I know I need to replace the sections of rot, new plywood for the roof, paper and shingles. then the siding I need to replace plywood there since there is a hole in the upper corner. Really think the home-owner just slapped what-ever on it to make it look useable but it really isnt due to the hole in the wall and roof where moisture has rotted the wood due to improper wood/ insulation


Tear all the shingles off, I think you'll find that it's actually particle board (not a 100% guarantee), replace the section that's rotted by removing the whole piece and replace it with one of the same size and reshingle, then for the siding, just wrap the trouble area in aluminum and side it with vinyl siding. Very simple solution and not nearly as costly as what you were planning, plus this way it will last just as long, if not a little bit longer. I don't love carpentry, but I have learned a whole helluva lot from my dad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Once you get your shed/workshop setup I'm dropping of my bike so that you can clean up it, take out for a ride whenever you feel like it, and then I'm selling it. As much as I hate that. Sound good? Awesome. We'll setup the details later. K. Thanks.


I'd definitely trust Jamie over some other people. Those other people are people I know from school and down here.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'd definitely trust Jamie over some other people. Those other people are people I know from school and down here.


That would be awesome. I don't trust anyone here in the 'burgh.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Tear all the shingles off, I think you'll find that it's actually particle board (not a 100% guarantee), replace the section that's rotted by removing the whole piece and replace it with one of the same size and reshingle, then for the siding, just wrap the trouble area in aluminum and side it with vinyl siding. Very simple solution and not nearly as costly as what you were planning, plus this way it will last just as long, if not a little bit longer. I don't love carpentry, but I have learned a whole helluva lot from my dad.
> 
> I'd definitely trust Jamie over some other people. Those other people are people I know from school and down here.


Did you mean oriented strand board, aka osb, aka "one side bad" when regarding the finish? Particle board isn't normally used in any kind of environment where moisture is due to its bad habit of disintegrating in such scenarios.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Knowing how poorly the previous person attempted to repair it they probably use particleboard to cut cost


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Knowing how poorly the previous person attempted to repair it they probably use particleboard to cut cost


Ugh, I despise MDF... Such a pointless wood, except in rare situations such as a subwoofer box where it actually can be rather useful. Plywood at minimum in my eyes for pretty much anything else, even OSB isn't high enough quality.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah the only thing I would use MDF for is sub/speaker boxes


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah the only thing I would use MDF for is sub/speaker boxes


Yeah, it actually worked very well for that. I used to have 3 - JL Audio 12" subs in a sealed MDF box.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Did you mean oriented strand board, aka osb, aka "one side bad" when regarding the finish? Particle board isn't normally used in any kind of environment where moisture is due to its bad habit of disintegrating in such scenarios.


You should see how much stuff is built with that crap down here.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You should see how much stuff is built with that crap down here.


That's crazy considering how humid NC gets.


----------



## dman811

I've seen professional builders using it for roofs and siding. Bad idea.


----------



## hertz9753

My shop is aluminum and has a cement floor. It's only 12'x11' but it does have a window ac and a belt sander and grinder on stands. It is also insulated.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> My shop is aluminum and has a cement floor. It's only 12'x11' but it does have a window ac and a belt sander and grinder on stands. It is also insulated.


Perfect for quickly stripping those hot PCs and pushing them out quickly. I've seen Gone in 60 Seconds...


----------



## dman811

My shop hasn't been built yet. We are cutting up the dead hot tub on Wednesday and starting to build this weekend. It's going to be on the master bedroom deck. Half will be mine, half will be my dad's.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> My shop is aluminum and has a cement floor. It's only 12'x11' but it does have a window ac and a belt sander and grinder on stands. It is also insulated.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for quickly stripping those hot PCs and pushing them out quickly. I've seen Gone in 60 Seconds...
Click to expand...

I use a drill and a BFH for that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My shop hasn't been built yet. We are cutting up the dead hot tub on Wednesday and starting to build this weekend. It's going to be on the master bedroom deck. Half will be mine, half will be my dad's.


Mine was also added to the house. It's about 1/3 of what used to be to be a seperate garage.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You should see how much stuff is built with that crap down here.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've seen professional builders using it for roofs and siding. Bad idea.


 Whuuuuuuuhh..... Seriously? Up here you ~must~ use at least outdoor OSB, so naturally EVERYTHING construction uses it. So annoying, because I've seen drywall guys have their cart wheels go THROUGH said OSB. Mmmm, hole in the subfloor, always a good thing. Doubly so when it's still being built







if I get a house built, there won't be any OSB in sight - plywood or concrete and steel are the only thing I accept. Is it more expensive? Oh yeah, but for some strange reason plywood construction is still standing thirty years later...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My shop hasn't been built yet. We are cutting up the dead hot tub on Wednesday and starting to build this weekend. It's going to be on the master bedroom deck. Half will be mine, half will be my dad's.


I'm envious as all sin. Best not tell @RuneLyall as he ~really~ wants a wood working shop, and I want that plus a few tools for metal work. I'd be happy with a mill or two, CNC not required although a bit of CNC would be nice.


----------



## dman811

Powered wood working is done up in the barn. This will be for building computers. 20'x15' is the size we are thinking and if so, 10'x15' would be mine, and 10'x15' would be my dad's. If he doesn't want his half, then I will probably set up something for painting in one corner, photos in another and then the whole other side would be a bench with tools and stuff for computers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Powered wood working is done up in the barn. This will be for building computers. 20'x15' is the size we are thinking and if so, 10'x15' would be mine, and 10'x15' would be my dad's. If he doesn't want his half, then I will probably set up something for painting in one corner, photos in another and then the whole other side would be a bench with tools and stuff for computers.


Even more envious now. I'm not going to lie, ten years ago I wanted a shop for messing around with computers and still I want one.... Especially if it had at least a decent sized dry spray booth. ...Bonus points for an actual proper spray booth area.


----------



## dman811

We might actually have that one built already. Not sure if I'd want the booth near other computers.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I think I'll sub this thread just for the kicks.


----------



## Wolfsbora

It's a pretty good time, Darkness. Hertz always comes in spittin' jive so we then have to take him down a notch.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Not much he could say to me then... my PPD alone is nearly 3x the value of his.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Not much he could say to me then... my PPD alone is nearly 3x the value of his.


Back off. I'm the #2 rated trader on OCN and you are not even rated.









I also don't have a 1 in front of my 6.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Back off. I'm the #2 rated trader on OCN and you are not even rated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't have a 1 in front of my 6.


Touché, but I will say this: I managed to surpass 10,268 folders in less than 8 months, I will pass you in 2.6 months, and you've never been on my radar... but I've always been on yours [and red named].


----------



## dman811

Always? Not quite. Those first 10 units are a completely different animal.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

99.99% of the time. Of course as for you I passed you along time ago.


----------



## hertz9753

I didn't release Kraken the yet.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Neither has @DarthBaggins. You're lucky that the ESC8K is the price that it is, you won't have a chance once Xepher is released.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol been thinking of releasing, but I'm noticing a slight gain on Renegades







but if I release it could mean more of a gain


----------



## Erick Silver

*sigh* I have not been folding for almost a week now. I tore the rig down to blast and repaint it. I would set up the parts into just a cardboard box for now but I need to replace the Power strip before I do. The last ones main power cord was falling apart and well rent has to come first. Paycheck to paycheck living is no fun I tell ya. I hope to be back up and running soon. I hope. And will have pics of the freshly repainted rig soon. Also going to be updating the front panel connectors and adding some interior lighting. I would have updated the windowed side panel as well but I am having a hard time finding someone to do a custom cut around my area. The glass and mirror place behind me won't even do it. The issue I am finding is the holes that are needed along the edge in order to mount the window to the panel.


----------



## dman811

6 outlet or 7 outlet? Also PM me your address.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Neither has @DarthBaggins. You're lucky that the ESC8K is the price that it is, you won't have a chance once Xepher is released.


You are silly.














That includes Canada. I don't have to fold the hardware and see points with my user name. This is fun.


----------



## dman811

Dem beards. Mike, I just did a speed test, apparently I live in the same state as you! I'm in Fargo.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Dem beards. Mike, I just did a speed test, apparently I live in the same state as you! I'm in Fargo.


It has has a twin city.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moorhead,_Minnesota

You can't make that up. I'm a NDSU Bison football fan.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You are silly.


It gets me through life.









<--- post count is the devil's due







.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You are silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets me through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--- post count is the devil's due
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

We will help you get past that.






I dream about that every night. I need to give CJ a call. That Stay Puft guy looks like your avatar with a body.

I know that you will pass me and I'm still having fun.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> We will help you get past that.
> 
> I dream about that every night. I need to give CJ a call. That Stay Puft guy looks like your avatar with a body.
> 
> I know that you will pass me and I'm still having fun.


Don't think I'll ever get past being silly, ever. As for dreaming about my avatar with a body, we'll help you get pass that.







Oh I too have fun, even if I know I'm going to pass you.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Might push for 4.8 tonight since my temps are sitting at 60c now that we kicked on the A/C, still going to drop in an extra 240 or 120


----------



## Darkness Sakura

You know... it's lonely being the only one at 2.4M PPD...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> You know... it's lonely being the only one at 2.4M PPD...


I have to wait a few years before my sons move on with their own lives and no longer use the computers for gaming - maybe then, I will make a serious push to keep up.
Who knows, in a few years, you may have to give up a GPU or two to children wanting to game









Until then - Folding at a little less than light speed on my TC GTX980 "Like a Boss" - FTW edition


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I have to wait a few years before my sons move on with their own lives and no longer use the computers for gaming - maybe then, I will make a serious push to keep up.
> Who knows, in a few years, you may have to give up a GPU or two to children wanting to game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then - Folding at a little less than light speed on my TC GTX980 "Like a Boss" - FTW edition


I've already planned for it, I've got three functional computers right now and a fourth being built to make average 3.4M PPD. Not to mention my children are three, four in September, and about to be born sometime this week so I've got a while. No worries, I don't plan to be overtaken that easily unless by RushiMP...


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> You know... it's lonely being the only one at 2.4M PPD...


You wont for too much longer once pascal hits


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Oh trust me I wouldn't expect anyone to not pass me... but then again 8 Titan X's would/will be very hard to beat. Especially at 4.8M PPD (on the low side). Who knows, maybe I might get lucky and make two of them







, but I highly doubt that as that'd be a lot of money and a whole lot of energy consumption. Would almost go fold for Curecoin but I like you guys too much...

Call me stupid, what do you mean Pascal?


----------



## RedM00N

The GPU architecture Pascal. The folding potential looks pretty good imo.

Though I'm only going to be doing one gpu initially, so I very much doubt I will pass 2M untill big pascal hits.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Depending on the price I may also start out with just one as I'll have slowly build up this system. Either way, it's going to be watercooled and hopefully, considering the type of motherboard it should pack a serious punch, we'll see about that Pascal... i may be right behind you in getting it as well.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Man oh man, I've dropped 4 places in the ranks since I've been doing the Pentathlon! I'll be jumping right back onto the train in 2 days. Gotta get the trust ol'780 Ti SCs re-focused!


----------



## DarthBaggins

soon!!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Any linux experts come across this one before?

[email protected]:~$ xrandr --newmode 1440X900 60.00 106.50 1440 1528 1672 1904 900 903 909 934 -Hsync +Vsync
xrandr: unrecognized option '-Hsync'
Try 'xrandr --help' for more information.


----------



## DarthBaggins

You trying to edit your monitor resolution?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Yeah. For some reason Ubuntu won't recognize one of my monitors .

So this problem seems to have something to do with my GPU driver. Before I installed the driver. the resolution was fine and the resolution was 1440X900 with no problems, but FHA couldn't recognize my GPU. Once the driver was installed, my main screen, a basic dell 19" LCD, come up as unknown and was capped at 800X600. I tried using xrandr; the results seen above.

I'm not sure if I'm doing anything wrong, but somehow it doesn't recognize any of the flags that --help brings up. Am I missing something before the flags?

Also, when I log on, the resolution is 1440X900 for about 3 seconds before going unknown 800x600. I initially though it could be the face that the dell monitor was on a DVI port while my perfectly function acer was on a DP. So, I switched the dell to a DP.....tried all 3 of them, same result. I just wanted to see if I was doing something stupid before going to nvidia.

Edit: minor details...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Yeah. For some reason Ubuntu won't recognize one of my monitors .
> 
> So this problem seems to have something to do with my GPU driver. Before I installed the driver. the resolution was fine and the resolution was 1440X900 with no problems, but FHA couldn't recognize my GPU. Once the driver was installed, my main screen, a basic dell 19" LCD, come up as unknown and was capped at 800X600. I tried using xrandr; the results seen above.
> I'm not sure if I'm doing anything wrong, but somehow it doesn't recognize any of the flags that --help brings up. Am I missing something before the flags?
> 
> Also, when I log on, the resolution is 1440X900 for about 3 seconds before going unknown 800x600. I initially though it could be the face that the dell monitor was on a DVI port while my perfectly function acer was on a DP. So, I switched the dell to a DP.....tried all 3 of them, same result. I just wanted to see if I was doing something stupid before going to nvidia.
> 
> _Edit: minor details..._


You are in the in the nVidia catagory in the TC. I don't fold with Linux.









You should be asking how set up GTX 960 with Linux. That would make it simple for guys like @DarthBaggins to answer.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Yeah. For some reason Ubuntu won't recognize one of my monitors .
> 
> So this problem seems to have something to do with my GPU driver. Before I installed the driver. the resolution was fine and the resolution was 1440X900 with no problems, but FHA couldn't recognize my GPU. Once the driver was installed, my main screen, a basic dell 19" LCD, come up as unknown and was capped at 800X600. I tried using xrandr; the results seen above.
> I'm not sure if I'm doing anything wrong, but somehow it doesn't recognize any of the flags that --help brings up. Am I missing something before the flags?
> 
> Also, when I log on, the resolution is 1440X900 for about 3 seconds before going unknown 800x600. I initially though it could be the face that the dell monitor was on a DVI port while my perfectly function acer was on a DP. So, I switched the dell to a DP.....tried all 3 of them, same result. I just wanted to see if I was doing something stupid before going to nvidia.
> 
> _Edit: minor details..._


Assuming you have what looks like below, you may consider enabling Xinerama if you haven't already. Also, if you don't have an X-Org configuration file present you need to create one first before doing anything else. After that go back in, after a restart, and then try and reconfigure your settings for display resolution. Hope that helps, if not already tried. You may need to also delete your xorg file completely and then start over but that should be done if you enter the code below.

Code:



Code:


sudo xorg -configure


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon!!


Nice


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You are in the in the nVidia catagory in the TC. I don't fold with Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be asking how set up GTX 960 with Linux. That would make it simple for guys like @DarthBaggins to answer.


I think @DarthBaggins is busy finishing up *my* rig at the moment







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Assuming you have what looks like below, you may consider enabling Xinerama if you haven't already. Also, if you don't have an X-Org configuration file present you need to create one first before doing anything else. After that go back in, after a restart, and then try and reconfigure your settings for display resolution. Hope that helps, if not already tried. You may need to also delete your xorg file completely and then start over but that should be done if you enter the code below.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo xorg -configure


I'll try this tonight when I get in, thanks.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

That's no problem hope it works.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Assuming you have what looks like below, you may consider enabling Xinerama if you haven't already. Also, if you don't have an X-Org configuration file present you need to create one first before doing anything else. After that go back in, after a restart, and then try and reconfigure your settings for display resolution. Hope that helps, if not already tried. You may need to also delete your xorg file completely and then start over but that should be done if you enter the code below.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo xorg -configure


Ooh good to know, or at least see if laid out. I have my asus monitor stuck at 1024x768 instead of 1920x1080 but doesn't bother me too much considering my Lenovo can match that res vs it can't go 1080p


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ooh good to know, or at least see if laid out. I have my asus monitor stuck at 1024x768 instead of 1920x1080 but doesn't bother me too much considering my Lenovo can match that res vs it can't go 1080p


You can also manually set the resolution if you want, I used to have these set to 2560x1440. Although that was a lot of real estate, it was a bit too small to look at - great for films though.


----------



## hertz9753

Helping in this thread will not be banned, deleted or disrespected and that makes me sad.









We still have the off topic folders lounge for that.









When I see a post in there it's a 50/50 chance of a real or current folder.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

I'm really starting to dislike Linux right now. So I enable xinerama and it sill won't let me change the resolution. So I remove and install xorg but somehow that also removed my RandR and I can't get it back for some reason if I try to apt-get xrandr it just tell me that there are 'no install candidates'. I've tried apt-get update with the -f flag but it doesn't recognize '-f' . I don't understand why so many terminal commands don't recognize their on flags. Now Linux is stuck in some weird mode where all displays overlap and even with only one screen plugged in it still thinks there's other screens to display. Also, again, when I go back into windows, all the display setting are screwed up there as well but at least I can change them back to normal. Not sure why settings from Linux are being transferred over to windows though. This is starting to seem like way more effort than it's worth.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Oh but there will be plenty of trash talking to be had.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Helping in this thread will not be banned, deleted or disrespected and that makes me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have the off topic folders lounge for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see a post in there it's a 50/50 chance of a real or current folder.


Sorry sir, won't happen again.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> You can also manually set the resolution if you want, I used to have these set to 2560x1440. Although that was a lot of real estate, it was a bit too small to look at - great for films though.


I'll have to see what I can do when I get home


----------



## Wolfsbora

@hertz9753, didn't know you were in Pittsburgh! Snapped this pic in the parking lot of Dick's Sporting Goods:


----------



## hertz9753

That's my uncle Dick Stack Hertz.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That's my uncle Dick Stack Hertz.


Talk about total skill. Tell Uncle Dick Stack Hertz that I said he has incredible hand-to-hand grip.


----------



## hertz9753

His wife calls him Houdini. The blue key is in hands by the way. He just needs water to use it....


----------



## Wolfsbora

Whoa, Mike... I'm not going to lie, I'm impressed. Your uncle Dick Stack "Houdini" Hertz is a real risk taking showoff.


----------



## DarthBaggins

_Go 4790k Go!_


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> _Go 4790k Go!_


Good but still not enough to play with the big boys.







But I will say that is impressive for a CPU.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> _Go 4790k Go!_


That base credit tho


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just need to get the 5930k fired up


----------



## bonami2

Uh seen titan x ppd of 450k ppd









Poor 7950 a 110k ahhahah

I have no idea what this thread is about









1.24v at 4.7 damn i want that cpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> _Go 4790k Go!_


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Uh seen *titan x ppd of 450k ppd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor 7950 a 110k ahhahah
> 
> I have no idea what this thread is about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.24v at 4.7 damn i want that cpu


Actually individuals have recorded PPD of upwards of 600K on a Titan X, unless you're referring to a non-OC'd Titan X.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah so far this 4970k has surpassed my previous and temps are comfy at max of 64-67c


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Actually individuals have recorded PPD of upwards of 600K on a Titan X, unless you're referring to a non-OC'd Titan X.


Ok yea was stock i think wow 600k ahah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah so far this 4970k has surpassed my previous and temps are comfy at max of 64-67c


Mine is at 1.3v 4.7 and i have some strange random shutdown that happen somedays i can be 1 week with the pc 24/7 and sudently it restart and windows log says nothing special any idea?

stress testing with p95 and occt for like 24h and seemed stable
Could be bad storage hdd and or gpu and or mobo that was rmaed uh


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I get that on occassion when I go to 4.8 in windows, but I think it's a bad file w/in windows. So I stopped running windows and that fixed it lol


----------



## Darkness Sakura

So the EOC delayed update came through... some of the people near the bottom of the Top 20 producers got an update just slightly over what my normal hourly production values are... if only I had the other systems built and running.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I get that on occassion when I go to 4.8 in windows, but I think it's a bad file w/in windows. So I stopped running windows and that fixed it lol


yea but as a gamer i cant do that


----------



## dman811

Dual booting is an option.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Dual booting is an option.


Ah yea on my laptop but i mean my pc is only used for gaming and browsing so switching is not worth it.

Ubuntu is on my laptop because at least there is no Sleep problem like windows that decide it do windows update and stuff with the hdd at 100%

Anyways im aint doing important stuff so stability is not that bad... I feel bad having a big 4790k and doing video 3 time per years ahah and i wish i had the 5820k-5930k-5960x just for the fact of the horsepower.

Gonna try to get some gpu to fold next years when i start working Any idea if bus speed is affecting Point per days ? 8x 8x 4x or im gonna stick with my plan

Kill the 7950 or sell

and go sli crossfire on x8 x8 and leave the x4 alone

Thank you


----------



## hertz9753

Windows update and power setting can be changed.


----------



## lanofsong

Just fired up another 980, so i should get into the top 5 (providing OC holds up) within a week or so








@Ithanul - Did you start folding on your 980 again?


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Windows update and power setting can be changed.


Yea i know but im using laptop as open use close lid stay on open us and blabla 24/7 it on hdd so i dont want to Put it in deep sleep or shutdown etc


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Ah yea on my laptop but i mean my pc is only used for gaming and browsing so switching is not worth it.
> 
> Ubuntu is on my laptop because at least there is no Sleep problem like windows that decide it do windows update and stuff with the hdd at 100%
> 
> Anyways im aint doing important stuff so stability is not that bad... I feel bad having a big 4790k and doing video 3 time per years ahah and i wish i had the 5820k-5930k-5960x just for the fact of the horsepower.
> 
> Gonna try to get some gpu to fold next years when i start working Any idea if bus speed is affecting Point per days ? 8x 8x 4x or im gonna stick with my plan
> 
> Kill the 7950 or sell
> 
> and go sli crossfire on x8 x8 and leave the x4 alone
> 
> Thank you


PCI bus speeds have little affect on PPD, very little (may have different GPU clock speeds/ratios though). I only say this because my two computers run different link speeds, one uses 2.0 (5 GT/s) and the other 3.0 (8 GT/s); your 8x and 16x won't matter here either. Again the reason for this is that if you're running Linux you can look at your bus utilization and it'll almost always be near 1-2% utilization, your GPU will nearly always be at 95% or higher due to folding. Here's what mine looks like.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Just fired up another 980, so i should get into the top 5 (providing OC holds up) within a week or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ithanul - Did you start folding on your 980 again?


How many does that put you at now? Top 5 huh, depending how you do I may need to step my game up to hold my #1 spot for another month, so far I think I'm going 3 months strong and had one second place in Jan.


----------



## lanofsong

- Nope, just have two folding. I will not be buying anymore GPU's for sometime







. Too many other things need tending to this year.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Oh, I was wondering how many you had and stating you want to be in the Top 5... we'll see how close you get and or in the top 5.







Best of luck. Remember you, and everyone else, are going against 6 980s, and I think at least one of us has 3x Titan Xs.


----------



## lanofsong

Not talking about FaT's. Just everyday top 5 - 900K should get me there.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Ah I see. That'd easily net you in the top 5 for producers. Do know I intend to make the top 5 range from 2-6 not 1-5.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Going to try a repair, then re-install of Linux this weekend....and then I'll be folding harder then your mom on laundry day!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Going to try a repair, then re-install of Linux this weekend....and then I'll be folding harder then your mom on laundry day!


Don't worry, I already fold harder than most mums on laundry day...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I don't know my i7's been screaming this month lol


----------



## hertz9753

Well I'm going to..never mind..


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well tomorrow the 6-6-6 core should be going online


----------



## hertz9753

Where did you get a 6-6-6 core? Did it involve M.r Peabody and some kind of time machine?


----------



## DarthBaggins

No had to talk to Doc Brown since all he needed was access to a DeLorean lol


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> No had to talk to Doc Brown since all he needed was access to a DeLorean lol


Snap, dude, snap.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hey, who was it that had questions regarding the Corsair GS700 several weeks ago? Turns out we didn't throw it out... Found it in the deep dark recesses of the storage "closet"... Aka the electronics graveyard closet where we store random stuff.


----------



## dman811

That would be @notyettoday


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Jeez your memory is good.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hey, who was it that had questions regarding the Corsair GS700 several weeks ago? Turns out we didn't throw it out... Found it in the deep dark recesses of the storage "closet"... Aka the electronics graveyard closet where we store random stuff.


My guess would be @Erick Silver or @PR-Imagery.


----------



## notyettoday

It was I! Asking about the color of the bezel around the fan.


----------



## hertz9753

If you are worried about colors you don't need a PSU.


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> If you are worried about colors you don't need a PSU.


Agreed, I was asking because I couldn't find a picture of one with a red bezel, all the pics I could find were blue. I was curious as to whether it came with multiple bezels or if the red one I have meant I have the super duper nuclear reactor edition.


----------



## PR-Imagery

No but I could use another power supply, now that I have a spare cooler for my 960t


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> It was I! Asking about the color of the bezel around the fan.




For some reason I have no idea what a bezel is atm...


----------



## Darkness Sakura

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/bezel

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I have no idea what a bezel is atm...


Dang should I send you some quarters for the gas station air compressor?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Dang should I send you some quarters for the gas station air compressor?


It was in storage behind a bunch of things








Also, gas stations use loonies up here


----------



## PR-Imagery

I don't quite see how one of these will fit in a coin slot


----------



## WhiteWulfe

We Canadians have our ways, trust me.


----------



## hertz9753

I live close to Canadiana. A loonie is a dollar and a toonie is two daffy ducks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

What's a doubloonie then? *grins fiendishly*


----------



## PR-Imagery

Spoiler: Doubloonie


----------



## hertz9753

Two loonies in gold. What is a two four?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

What's a doubloonie then? *grins fiendishly*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Two loonies in gold. What is a two four?


Doubloonie is also known as a "bear", "royal moon", or plain and simply... Toonie. They're all names that didn't stick when it first came out









A twofour sounds like you got shorted two ounces in your bottle of liquor







It's also known as an itsy bitsy should never have come out vehicle!


----------



## DarthBaggins

looks like it's about to be on in the i7 category


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Would you like some motherboard with that case?


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol funnt thing is, the R5E is an EATX mobo, just the M8 makes it look soo small


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Poor thing is swallowed by that case... great for watercooling though, I thought the Phanteks Enthoo Primo had space but geez.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lol funnt thing is, the R5E is an EATX mobo, just the M8 makes it look soo small


Pretty much why I love the m8. Although I'll be getting the -a version. Htpc is going to be sooo sexy when eventually changed into that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would love to use the X2M as an HTPC


----------



## dman811

I swapped the ITX board into my HTPC case yesterday while trying to find what was going wrong. Sad part is, the X2M is larger than the NEOS, and the NEOS is an ATX case that hardly fits ATX. In theory it could fit EATX if you consider where mounting holes are placed, but that would be so cramped. Wouldn't recommend anything more than mATX to go in there.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would love to use the X2M as an HTPC


I'm thinking I might get one for the djing rig, whenever I build that. i've wanted to do a mini-ITX rig since before those motherboards even had sockets on them, and clock speeds were only three digits (so yeah, just a few years now)..


----------



## DarthBaggins

off we go 12T


----------



## Wolfsbora

Well kids, I think I need to change to flex tubing. Over the past couple of months I can hear almost a suction sound but I can't pin point it. I know the fittings and adapters are rock solid but I'm wondering if my tubing is unreliable at this point. Either way, I think I'll probably switch over to ZMT tubing and crank up my OC a bit more on the 780 Ti SCs. This was the first round that I wasn't in the top 20. Nor was I even close to getting a million. I need to get Sweet Leilani folding asap. Get her in the top 20 every month on behalf of everyone that has supported the build!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Think my 5930k is churning it out now


----------



## lanofsong

Whoa WTG there Mr Baggins -


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still at 4.5 - 1.18 topping out at 60c


----------



## RedM00N

4.5 @ 1.18V? Nice CPU you have there








I think that counts as a golden cpu by Haswell standards.


----------



## dman811

I blame his golden touch.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thanks, just surprised in seeing what this chip can produce over the 4790k and how the 4790k still gave a good fight


----------



## hertz9753

I'm stil delaying the pass from Rush. I will be okay with it when it happens.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=560825

Maybe someday their will be a fuzzy bunnie IV. Rocky did it...


----------



## RedM00N




----------



## DarthBaggins

About to pass Blackg again







.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*


Gotta love them Titan Xs... putting out 700K it looks like. Nice!


----------



## RedM00N

The points just keep going higher. I hope it never stops rising with these new units


----------



## dman811

It'll plateau at some point.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally got the 970 online, tweaking the clocks, so far working to level out 1525 (32c under the new block vs the 50's on air) and the 5930k is sitting around 66c since the GPU is in the loop w/ it and the board as well. So not too bad on temps other than I might need to snag 6 more SP's and another hub/splitter for them as well


----------



## RedM00N

I still think 66C is too hot for the voltage your running, even with the card/board on the loop. Is the cpu at the end of the line, or does it get the water first?

But i've yet to do a cpu+gpu loop so I dont know much here (I'll probably be keeping em on separated loops anyway)


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's pretty much last in line in the loop, other than the CPU/board block is a monoblock-esk design. Changed my fan profiles from silent to turbo and now it's sitting around 60-63c, still want more fans


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Moaaaar fans... I mean powaaaahhrrr!!

Sorry, no pic to go with it as I'm on mobile and don't even know where to look for those kinds of things


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> 
> 
> The points just keep going higher. I hope it never stops rising with these new units


You're running two Titan X's right? Is the other folding something less producing? Just curious as you're only putting up 989K unless I'm looking at something wrong.


----------



## RedM00N

I think it was just how the new units update. They dont update properly (like the 9201/9411 update every %) and show weird stats. That, or I had the unit paused a long time (I dont think this was so)

Ive gotten up to 1.66M between the two so far.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> I think it was just how the new units update. They dont update properly (like the 9201/9411 update every %) and show weird stats. That, or I had the unit paused a long time (I dont think this was so)
> 
> Ive gotten up to 1.66M between the two so far.


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=671331

I think something is wrong.


----------



## lanofsong

^ Probably two good WU folding at the same time.
Over the last day, i had quite a few "Lower" PPD WU than what 9201's put out (440K PPD instead of 475K PPD)


----------



## hertz9753

You didn't look at the WU count. It looks better now


----------



## Darkness Sakura

First time I've been over 1M PPD in the past 2-3 weeks... don't worry the fire is on its way as my new pumps have shipped this evening. For those who are in 1-8 place, I'll be taking my spot back soon.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*


Those 9119 units are fantastic. I'm pulling 479K PPD even though my 980 is running below 1500 MHz now.

I also had a 9135 on one of my 780ti cards that was breaking 300K PPD. And that was in Windows at stock OC! I rarely see above 220K in Windows, and the highest I've seen in Linux was about 280K.

EDIT: Scratch that on the 9119. Looked at my history in HFM and saw that the previous run of the same project was only 370K PPD. I guess they are all over the place.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Those 9119 units are fantastic. I'm pulling 479K PPD even though my 980 is running below 1500 MHz now.
> 
> I also had a 9135 on one of my 780ti cards that was breaking 300K PPD. And that was in Windows at stock OC! I rarely see above 220K in Windows, and the highest I've seen in Linux was about 280K.
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that on the 9119. Looked at my history in HFM and saw that the previous run of the same project was only 370K PPD. I guess they are all over the place.


Yeah mine tend to start out strong and then decrease to something lower, I keep thinking it's temperatures but then I look at mine and they barely breach 43*C. And like you said the Windows arrangement almost is good enough to run them there with no problem of getting a "dreaded" core 18 - seems they are liked now there (even my 780 loves them). I'm seriously, just because of gaming, switching one of my main rigs back to Windows so that I don't have to have the emulator lag on some of the games I play that require a bit of timing accuracy.


----------



## btupsx

I'm not running any 970's anymore, only 750ti's. These new Core 18's aren't as pleasant on the less powerful Maxwells, that's for sure. Getting ~1/3 of the PPD I was pulling on 9201's.........


----------



## DarthBaggins

Feeling a lil bad for the rest of the i7 category with redM00n and I battling it out lol


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Feeling a lil bad for the rest of the i7 category with redM00n and I battling it out lol


Don't be, it's no different than the GPU-E category with Lonof, Valve, and myself. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well by the next update I should be in first and should hold it


----------



## hertz9753

So much i7 in your trunk. Whatcha you gonna do with all that junk?


----------



## DarthBaggins

And I want another


----------



## BWG

Am I beating @zodac now?


----------



## zodac

Nope


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> So much i7 in your trunk. Whatcha you gonna do with all that junk?


Thanks...just the song I needed stuck in my head this morning.


----------



## BWG

At least I'm on your radar...



Maybe I should fold more hardware to expedite the transition.


----------



## hertz9753

You two are leaving vapor trails.


----------



## BWG

zodac would be a perfect fit for LFPC.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You two are leaving vapor trails.


I don't think I approve of your tone...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> zodac would be a perfect fit for *LFPC*.


No idea what that is, but I'll assume you're wrong.


----------



## hertz9753

That was joke about the HP cloud.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1562559/light-folding-power-club/0_20


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Making first in the FaT will now be very difficult... for everyone else.


----------



## hertz9753

If I could fold with everything that I have I would only get about 2.5 million PPD.


----------



## dman811

If I could fold with literally everything I have I might gain 80K.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Am I beating @zodac
> now?


one simply cannot beat the zodac


----------



## hertz9753

That requires folding and getting over harsh words said or jokes that may have hurt you.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> If I could fold with everything that I have I would only get about 2.5 million PPD.


That what I get with Bunny and Pandemonium [at the moment]. Once I've gotten all my GPUs under water, 4 aren't at the moment, and installed then I should net no less than 4.2M on a really bad day and as high as 5.4M on a fairly good/decent day; I plan to get at least 10M this upcoming FaT.


----------



## dman811

Well at least our goals will be met that much easier.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

That does seem like a possibility, we'll see.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Got @Deeeebs down to 5.5 months... just a little more and I'll have that down by at least 2-3 months.


----------



## hertz9753

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I don't think I've ever fought this much with my other GPU installations... these 980 Ti's aren't playing nice.


----------



## RedM00N

Broke 1M PPD


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Broke 1M PPD


Why does that look weird... nice by the way but it looks weird with that GK104 sitting there.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Broke 1M PPD


Why is it listed as a single GK104 instead of 2 TXs


----------



## dman811

1 TX died I think, and I think he threw his GTX 680 or something in with it.


----------



## RedM00N

Yeah one kicked the bucket. Threw the 680 in there just for the time being so I could have it as the rendering card and the TX to folding.


----------



## RushiMP

@RedM00N Damn man, what the heck is your TC GPU-O GTX Titan X clocked at? I am getting walked.


----------



## RedM00N

1450 currently, which is lower than it should be.
Not sure if its an issue relating to having 3 cards now, compared to two, and/or if its the re-adaption of the cylops bios, somethings causing lower frequencies. I'll probably try tonight maybe, see if flashing back to the previous bios fixed the overclocking(my best card could do 1535 on that bios, so I'll see if that holds the same with 3 cards)

If I get the frequency thing fixed, ill do some gpu swapping to dedicate the faster card to the tc. If not...rip overclocking potential on my cards with 3 gpu's


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's where I loved my SOC Force mobo, it had an extra plug to bump the power to the PCI lanes/slots


----------



## RedM00N

Thats what I'm thinking too, that the mobo doesn't have the power delivery or something. It's an Asus RIVE so I kinda expected it to be good for 3/4 cards, but we'll see when I flash the bios. Plus it doesnt help that I'm pushing the PSU to its limit(and probably a bit over it)


----------



## RedM00N

Actually the my board has the same thing as yours Darth (along with a floppy power connector).
Did some swapping of the cards so the Temp tc sits at the bottom for best temps. 1475/1500/1525(tc) atm. So it looks like the bios was the culprit.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Only one I notice on the R5E is an added 4pin for the CPU for LN2


----------



## RedM00N

Dunno about the R5E, but the R4E has an extra 6pin power connection by the top-left of the top PCI slot, along with a floppy power connection(which I think was for ram.) Id like to think the successor has it in the same spot


----------



## Faster_is_better

Anyone know why my [email protected] client is suddently picking up WU's that have 0 credit? The Core is Unknown, they fold fine and complete but give 0 credit? Do I need to change a flag or something? Seems to have just started a few days ago.

This is on Win 10 Preview, folding with 3x 280x cards.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone know why my [email protected] client is suddently picking up WU's that have 0 credit? The Core is Unknown, they fold fine and complete but give 0 credit? Do I need to change a flag or something? Seems to have just started a few days ago.
> 
> This is on Win 10 Preview, folding with 3x 280x cards.


I don't think those "exist," my theory on that would be they are a bad work unit all together. Have you checked the log on them to see if any other abnormalities show up? If you pick one up again, let us know if you're clock goes down to low/mid triple digits that's a sign of a bad work unit/fault.


----------



## dman811

Are you monitoring with HFM and is the unit 7520 or 7526? Or does it actually submit with 0 credit?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Are you monitoring with HFM and is the unit 7520 or 7526? Or does it actually submit with 0 credit?


Currently 2 are running with 0 credit, both are Project: P9411

As far as I can tell in log they are submitting without errors. (Yes monitoring in HFM, and confirmed in the Advanced Control also)

Actually it looks like points were given for at least one of these projects according to the log. Maybe HFM is out of date and doesn't recognize the unit?


----------



## dman811

Sounds like your project list is out of date, not HFM itself. Try using this one http://fah-web.stanford.edu/new/psummary.html, then Download Projects from Stanford.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also which preview build are you running?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sounds like your project list is out of date, not HFM itself. Try using this one http://fah-web.stanford.edu/new/psummary.html, then Download Projects from Stanford.


Do I need to update my list somehow? Not sure what your instructions are.

I'm just using the [email protected] client, version 7.4.4 (which looks to be latest).


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do I need to update my list somehow? Not sure what your instructions are.
> 
> I'm just using the [email protected] client, version 7.4.4 (which looks to be latest).


Click HERE scroll all the way to the bottom of the first post. Follow those instructions to update HFM, however use the URL that dman provided, instead of whats listed in the guide.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do I need to update my list somehow? Not sure what your instructions are.
> 
> I'm just using the [email protected] client, version 7.4.4 (which looks to be latest).
> 
> 
> 
> Click HERE scroll all the way to the bottom of the first post. Follow those instructions to update HFM, however use the URL that dman provided, instead of whats listed in the guide.
Click to expand...

Aha, that worked. Thanks.

These WU have terrible performance it seems.

@Darthbaggins. I believe it is latest version of Preview, since it always updated itself automatically.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Anyone folding in Windows 10 yet? I haven't had the time to install it yet, but I was just curious if anyone had already done so and if there was any noticeable difference. I'm not really expecting one, but with Microsoft and their Windows, one never knows what to expect.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far my cpu numbers have been great I know that much


----------



## bigblock990

I guess stanford doesn't need my help today







Both my 7870's have the same error

Code:



Code:


11:48:26:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80 
11:48:27:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:80': Empty work server assignment 
11:48:27:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80 
11:48:28:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment 
11:48:28:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I guess stanford doesn't need my help today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both my 7870's have the same error
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 11:48:26:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
> 11:48:27:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:80': Empty work server assignment
> 11:48:27:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
> 11:48:28:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
> 11:48:28:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


Same error here. The only way I was able to get work on my 7970 was to run the beta flag.


----------



## RushiMP

Something new going through validation / shakedown in preparation for additional gpus.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Same error here. The only way I was able to get work on my 7970 was to run the beta flag.


I'm hoping they get some WU's loaded up today. I won't be able to mess with my rig until after work. I will try advanced or beta flag if needed this evening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Something new going through validation / shakedown in preparation for additional gpus.


That's a lot of pcie x16 slots. How many/what gpu's do you have planned?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I guess stanford doesn't need my help today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both my 7870's have the same error
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 11:48:26:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
> 11:48:27:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:80': Empty work server assignment
> 11:48:27:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
> 11:48:28:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
> 11:48:28:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment


I got that error yesterday on my 5930K


----------



## RushiMP

I will probably only put 3 in this machine as I am APC UPS limited there. I have another Asus x58 WS board that also has eleventy billion pci-e slots and a 1500 enermax so probably 4 there. Overall I have the capacity for about 10 additional gpus, just some strategic planning for @Darkness Sakura.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I guess stanford doesn't need my help today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both my 7870's have the same error
> 
> Code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [code]11:48:26:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
> 11:48:27:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:80': Empty work server assignment
> 11:48:27:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
> 11:48:28:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
> 11:48:28:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment</code>
> </pre></div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same error here. The only way I was able to get work on my 7970 was to run the beta flag.
Click to expand...

Is it bad to run the -beta flag all the time? I had to use it also since I was getting same error with no work available.


----------



## bigblock990

I think the only disadvantage with the beta flag is that if you do get core 21 WU's they produce worse PPD than the core 17's.

I switched to the beta flag last night and each gpu ran one core 21, both are now crunching big core 17's.


----------



## dman811

The biggest disadvantage about the Beta flag is that you get no support from Stanford when problems arise unless you are on their extra special elite beta testing team. Advanced gets support and still has risks, and no flag is 100% public, and in theory is perfect, in reality not 100% so.


----------



## tictoc

Like dman said, the main disadvantage to the beta flag is that you could have units error out, and unless you are a beta team member there is no support from Stanford.

The core_21s that I have run, have actually had really good PPD. They have been right at 200k PPD. The new core_21 was compiled with AMD's SDK, so I think they have fixed the issue that was in the first beta core_21. The beta core_18s on the other hand, are only worth about 65k PPD.

According to a post in the folding forum there was an issue with the work server that feeds AMD GPUs. That issue was fixed last night, and we should now be able to get WUs on AMD GPUs. Lets just hope they're not all 9411s.

**Edit** One other note on the beta core_21s. I had to back off my OC from 1240/1600 to 1150/1550 on my 7970, to stay stable and not crash on the core_21 WUs.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Like dman said, the main disadvantage to the beta flag is that you could have units error out, and unless you are a beta team member there is no support from Stanford.
> 
> The core_21s that I have run, have actually had really good PPD. They have been right at 200k PPD. The new core_21 was compiled with AMD's SDK, so I think they have fixed the issue that was in the first beta core_21. The beta core_18s on the other hand, are only worth about 65k PPD.
> 
> According to a post in the folding forum there was an issue with the work server that feeds AMD GPUs. That issue was fixed last night, and we should now be able to get WUs on AMD GPUs. Lets just hope they're not all 9411s.
> 
> **Edit** One other note on the beta core_21s. I had to back off my OC from 1240/1600 to 1150/1550 on my 7970, to stay stable and not crash on the core_21 WUs.


Good to know, I'll probably switch back and remove -beta flag then. I can't see the PPD on most of these (using HFM) WU with the -beta flag so I'm not sure if its better or worse.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Good to know, I'll probably switch back and remove -beta flag then. I can't see the PPD on most of these (using HFM) WU with the -beta flag so I'm not sure if its better or worse.


Try updating your project summary in HFM.

Go to edit, preferences, web settings. Change the project download URL to this http://fah-web.stanford.edu/new/psummary.html then click OK, Then click tools, download projects from stanford.

That should fix your 0 ppd issue.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Good to know, I'll probably switch back and remove -beta flag then. I can't see the PPD on most of these (using HFM) WU with the -beta flag so I'm not sure if its better or worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Try updating your project summary in HFM.
> 
> Go to edit, preferences, web settings. Change the project download URL to this http://fah-web.stanford.edu/new/psummary.html then click OK, Then click tools, download projects from stanford.
> 
> That should fix your 0 ppd issue.
Click to expand...

I just did that the other day actually and it fixed it, so when I switch back to non beta it should be fine.


----------



## kcuestag

Recently decided to come back to Folding (though not anywhere close to 24/7), but I am getting the following error when trying to add my 980Ti in the GPU slot (Windows 10 PRO):



Any idea why im getting that error?


----------



## tictoc

Sounds the same as this: http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1568965


----------



## dman811

The link that tictoc linked should fix your issue kcuestag, if not, post and we can troubleshoot it with you.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Sounds the same as this: http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1568965


That worked, thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

Well damn, 550k PPD on the 980Ti alone, I don't remember seeing anywhere near that with my old 3930k + 2x GTX680 back in the day, love it.









Currently a P10486 for a nice credit of ~120k points, long time since I folded.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well damn, 550k PPD on the 980Ti alone, I don't remember seeing anywhere near that with my old 3930k + 2x GTX680 back in the day, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently a P10486 for a nice credit of ~120k points, long time since I folded.


Nice PPD







Good for top 15.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Nice PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for top 15.


A bit more OC should help too.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> A bit more OC should help too.


What is your core speed? OC'ing the GPU helps big time.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What is your core speed? OC'ing the GPU helps big time.


It boosts by default to 1366MHz. With no voltage increase I can go as high as 1490MHz, at least on games.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

any PPD boosters I can put in my slots?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Under the advanced tab enter: [next-unit-percentage 100] <- that one alone does give a nice boost

per slot (GPU or CPU): [max-packet-size small or medium/normal or large]

[power full]

you can always tweak your checkpoint times as well but be warned the longer the time between saves the better ppd but higher chance of if something happens in the client that work can be lost


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

what max packet size you think would be good?

x4 280x
5820k
54gb of ram


----------



## DarthBaggins

Normally I only use the max-packet for the CPU since I tend to get missed/can't find units if I run it w/ the GPU


----------



## dman811

Max packet should only be run on CPUs


----------



## RushiMP

Ubuntu 15.04 plays nice with Windows 10. Time to light this candle...


----------



## DarthBaggins

I like the Mate load out for 15.04 personally


----------



## RushiMP

Ahhh, I feel much better now...steadily sipping conditioned sinewave power.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Must be a pricey piece of hardware you have there... I know to power and protect my main rig I was looking at some 1kW+ and those don't start too cheap. Either way nicely done good sir.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have one, lol



*Tripp-Lite 3000VA SMART UPS (2.4 kW)*

was trying to sell it locally since the sucker weighs 70-90lbs


----------



## RushiMP

Yeah, I have come to accept that any electronics worth at least 2-3X more than a UPS, get a UPS.

Its the price of doing business in "Lightning Alley".


----------



## DarthBaggins

I make sure to update my renters insurance regularly lol


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Max packet should only be run on CPUs


Is it necessary to have it on CPUs? I've never had it set on mine, but I wouldn't mind adding it if it helps get better units ppd/speed wise









I always figured max packets was meant to be used for when you had older, or weaker processors.


----------



## hertz9753

@Simmons572 this is the place.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @Simmons572 this is the place.


Ah thanks


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Is it necessary to have it on CPUs? I've never had it set on mine, but I wouldn't mind adding it if it helps get better units ppd/speed wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always figured max packets was meant to be used for when you had older, or weaker processors.


Not needed unless you want to restrict the size of the work unit you fold.

Small
Medium
Large


----------



## hertz9753

Never tease the dog you take fishing with the last bite of a tuna fish sandwich. She changed into Cujo in 5 seconds and I didn't even get to say sit.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

I've been looking at everyone's folding as of late compared to mine, it seems mine is the most consistant when not being removed for troubleshooting purposes. I almost might add it seems everyone's PPD has dropped a little.


----------



## dman811

I'd blame it on the units. Units have been kinda crap lately.


----------



## hertz9753

I have also been getting low point WU's that can take over 6 hours to complete for 40K on a GTX 980. I went from 30 wu's yesterday to only 7 completed so far today.

You never know what you will get when you fold.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Sure it can fold, but can it make shotguns float in mid-air?


----------



## hertz9753

I only see something laying on the sand. Is that you?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Sorry forgot to include the other angle


----------



## hertz9753

It's true.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Never tease the dog you take fishing with the last bite of a tuna fish sandwich. She changed into Cujo in 5 seconds and I didn't even get to say sit.


Hertz,

That is pretty funny! LOL


----------



## 455buick

Okay a little history. I know the schools don't teach that stuff anymore, but...

Nitteo started this thread back in the day. He, myself and Wicked Pixie were getting after each other about folding. Great fun!

Now I'm throwing down the gauntlet to some of the "other" well seasoned folders who for one reason or another left the fold. Just like me.

But I'm back --- So,

Enterprise1701 - 130M+
mklvotep - 139M+ - (He beat me to 70M BTW)
K092084 - 140M+
Compmaster - 141M+
Extreme Newbie - 209M+

I'm coming to get ya'

Just saying. We all go back a long ways. But friendly competition is fun right?


----------



## fasttracker440

After I get last months power bill and if its less then 300, I will be gong 24/7 on all my cards so look out.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=633661


----------



## Dimensive

My goal has been to surpass dman in the rankings. It will happen!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> After I get last months power bill and if its less then 300, I will be gong 24/7 on all my cards so look out.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=633661


You bringing that fire you put down during the FaT? If so I'm curious to see that power bill...


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> You bringing that fire you put down during the FaT? If so I'm curious to see that power bill...


I second this, I'm curious what all those 290's cost for power.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> You bringing that fire you put down during the FaT? If so I'm curious to see that power bill...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I second this, I'm curious what all those 290's cost for power.


At least now its cold enough outside that I do not have to run the AC. So that will make a big diff I woke up this morn and it was 36 degrees. I had 3 window rattlers going most of the summer and they can suck it down worse then the cards. On a side note I scored a old mb cpu and ram and stuck a 580 in it what can i expect to see for ppd from that also a 670 will be going in latter this week. I installed a old driver 306.23 is there a better one out there for these old cards?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Temps have dropped a tad here on island, so far the i7 is running full blast at 45c (4.4Ghz). So I think it's time to bump the clocks up again (20c of headroom to play with)


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> At least now its cold enough outside that I do not have to run the AC. So that will make a big diff I woke up this morn and it was 36 degrees. I had 3 window rattlers going most of the summer and they can suck it down worse then the cards. On a side note I scored a old mb cpu and ram and stuck a 580 in it what can i expect to see for ppd from that also a 670 will be going in latter this week. I installed a old driver 306.23 is there a better one out there for these old cards?


580 ~40K PPD
670 ~90K PPD
I used the 327.xx driver for Kepler.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> My goal has been to surpass dman in the rankings. It will happen!


You are doing it wrong.









The driver for Kepler is 327.23


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> My goal has been to surpass dman in the rankings. It will happen!


How many GTX 970s do you own or plan on owning?
I ask because if all goes according to plan, I will be getting anywhere from 250K-500K more depending on what BStock has when I am ready to purchase.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> How many GTX 970s do you own or plan on owning?
> I ask because if all goes according to plan, I will be getting anywhere from 250K-500K more depending on what BStock has when I am ready to purchase.


I have 2 right now, but once winter rolls around I will be folding more on my 980 when not gaming. You plan on buying from EVGA?


----------



## hertz9753

I used to have 5 GTX 970's. Two of them grew up to be 980's and one hit the weights and got 980 Ti muscles. I sold another one so now I have one.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm looking to finally gain a 980 thanks to B-Stock or at least the marketplace.. Unless I can try out a Fury X with a Aquacomputers block


----------



## dman811

$55 off $399 is tempting. Sure, it's a blower, but it might join the arsenal.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

You all should stock up on 980s, on Newegg they are going for about $464 each after rebate... I'm thinking when money is smooth again I'll stack up 980s and water block them; I still have room for 5 more, my 6th is still in need of RMA.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm leaning more towards EVGA's b-stock of 980's


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'm leaning more towards EVGA's b-stock of 980's


Same. Blower low end for $399-$55 for me. Hard to resist that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Very hard to pass up, but I'll have to snag a water block as well lol


----------



## fasttracker440

I wish I had the money to swap to 970's/980's. But there also there is the problem of CPU overhead when folding on nvidia cards. My mother board can only do 3 way SLI unfortunately and my I5 is not known for stability. But with quad fire my CPU only sits around 20% usage when folding.


----------



## 455buick

Hi fasttracker









I've been watching you and several others since I started back into folding. Your ppd numbers are what I'm shooting for right now.

I need to slow you and "the others" down on passing me. I won't mention them, but you know who you are









This is going to be fun!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> I wish I had the money to swap to 970's/980's. But there also there is the problem of CPU overhead when folding on nvidia cards. My mother board can only do 3 way SLI unfortunately and my I5 is not known for stability. But with quad fire my CPU only sits around 20% usage when folding.


Sell your current stock and get some 980s, the EVGA 2983 (ACX 2.0) isn't half bad - those are the ones I'm running. Although all of mine are on water even under air they run nicely, not to mention the PPD output vs power consumption.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487161&cm_re=evga_refurbished-_-14-487-161-_-Product

That's a FTW card.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487161&cm_re=evga_refurbished-_-14-487-161-_-Product
> 
> That's a FTW card.


After seeing this I got looking around on newegg and saw this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487153
its only a 960 but I could swing 2 of them and not have to sell my 290x's. what kind of ppd would this card get. I am serious about getting these tonight so I hope i get some feed back soon thanks all


----------



## hertz9753

I'm at 1430 with the stock boost in an old emhachine. I just took that snip.


----------



## hertz9753

That is the card.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> That is the card.


Thanks for the info I was hoping for more then that I might just get a single 970 and a second latter.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487161&cm_re=evga_refurbished-_-14-487-161-_-Product
> 
> That's a FTW card.


@fasttracker440 I would second this - amazing PPD for very little power.


----------



## fasttracker440

So I pulled the trigger on the 980 that was linked earlier. Going to be rough this month but I need something to help make my 7 mil goal this next FAH.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> So I pulled the trigger on the 980 that was linked earlier. Going to be rough this month but I need something to help make my 7 mil goal this next FAH.




People thought the whole team was Scuba but we had a team with great folders.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> So I pulled the trigger on the 980 that was linked earlier. Going to be rough this month but I need something to help make my 7 mil goal this next FAH.


I just got home and got this in my e-mail... I might pull the trigger on the Classified to replace my two r9 280x.
..
https://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980


----------



## hertz9753

Did you buy one?


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you buy one?


No by the time I put this here and went back to the site to get one, its was all gone..I put in a request that when they get more to send me a e-mail like last time..should had brought it when I got the email at work..


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you buy one?
> 
> 
> 
> No by the time I put this here and went back to the site to get one, its was all gone..I put in a request that when they get more to send me a e-mail like last time..should had brought it when I got the email at work..
Click to expand...

The 2980 with the reference cooler still is there. The Classy is a good card but I decided to never go past the FTW GPU's. The smaller boards are are so easy to work with. I have a 980 SC and the basic 980 both with the ACX coolers.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The 2980 with the reference cooler still is there. The Classy is a good card but I decided to never go past the FTW GPU's. The smaller boards are are so easy to work with. I have a 980 SC and the basic 980 both with the ACX coolers.


I have a Galax HOF and a Asus Matrix gtx 980 in one case.. those cards are big.. I want to just get something simple to replace the 280's..


----------



## hertz9753

All of the newer EVGA cards with the ACX heatsink are about the same size and I own five of them. When you step up to the Classy it's longer and wider, like a huge shoe.



They all look like that. A normal card uses that bracket on the back top to bottom.


----------



## lanofsong

^ I have a 980 classified, nice looking card but my MSI 980 is better at folding.


----------



## hertz9753

But your card is like Spud Webb.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487161&cm_re=evga_refurbished-_-14-487-161-_-Product
> 
> That's a FTW card.


Well maybe they were having a sale during that time but it wasn't refurbished, it was new at $464. But anyway, I was looking at the 2983 model not the 2986 model. Although I'm still waiting for the 980 Ti hydrocopper to drop since I failed to watercool a normal 980 Ti. Or if those new "Pascal" GPUs show up I'll have money saved up for those and then I'll back in the game, sitting in 4th isn't bad but it is frustrating when it's not your maximum capability.


----------



## dman811

That 2980 might get bought.


----------



## bigblock990

I pulled the trigger on b stock 4995 this morning.


----------



## dman811

Say hello to 550K+ PPD.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I pulled the trigger on b stock 4995 this morning.


You bought a GTX980 Ti.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Say hello to 550K+ PPD.


Assuming you rock Linux and comfortable temps. I'm sure higher if you can get the temps low enough to allow high clocks.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Assuming you rock Linux and comfortable temps. I'm sure higher if you can get the temps low enough to allow high clocks.


Definitely will be linux. Also water is very very likely, but I'm gonna run it on air for a bit first.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Definitely will be linux. Also water is very very likely, but I'm gonna run it on air for a bit first.


I know on air I managed to get two 980 Ti to rock a solid 1.1-1.3M PPD on light overclocks.


----------



## dman811

I know how bigblock900 folds, that's why I said that number.


----------



## 455buick

I made it!!









Back in the Top 20 Folding producers for OCN...

Top 20 Producers Rank
Team User
Name Points 24hr Avg Points Total
1 Weber 2,472,614 322,793,492
2 RushiMP 2,450,298 679,142,150
3 Corono 2,216,398 254,542,361
4 Darkness_Sakura 1,954,399 511,560,766
5 hertz9753 1,583,185 480,720,626
6 Klue22 1,451,759 734,839,289
7 Rockhopper 1,130,117 598,066,818
8 Irisservice 1,008,799 198,317,963
9 Bigblock990 860,207 40,277,314
10 Danbeme32 767,346 147,921,694
11 Fasttracker440 750,561 83,116,156
12 Jarble 679,358 72,855,552
13 Dimensive 628,618 130,006,411
14 sAnity? 585,100 136,699,850
15 lanofsong 576,491 325,974,757
16 LarsL 564,330 393,672,499
17 james41382 531,213 5,214,065
18 valvehead 530,995 298,423,372
19 notyettoday 470,549 98,400,231
*20 455buick 403,240 93,278,443*

Sorry, XtachiX









I have not been here or there, in 4+ years... In the "OLD" days 345 points per day would get you there.
Top producer QMopar was at 1,000 to 1,500ppd

It's hard for me to believe how many points these video cards produce in a day.
It use to take me a month or better on 20 rigs to get the numbers I get in a week.
Not to mention our current Top Producers.

Great Job to All


----------



## 455buick

BTW - What happened to Jarble??

I see their ppd has dropped to Zero in the past 2 days.

Just curious...


----------



## lanofsong

It will not be long before you will need 500K+ PPD just to stay in the top 20


----------



## fasttracker440

ok I lied and did not get the FTW card linked above I got something else


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> ok I lied and did not get the FTW card linked above I got something else


Whoa!! nice







Get this baby folding in Ubuntu and just watch the points roll in.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Whoa!! nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get this baby folding in Ubuntu and just watch the points roll in.


Ubuntu ah not to sure how to go about setting it up. But now i have a reason to play around with it. Who know maybe I can put together a idiots guide cause that what I will be at the start.


----------



## fasttracker440

And now to offload these 290x's wish i had enough rep to post in market place.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> It will not be long before you will need 500K+ PPD just to stay in the top 20


That I know... Now where's is that credit card!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Those 290x's would've been decent folders in Linux as well


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Those 290x's would've been decent folders in Linux as well


I find this out now sigh. Well now I defiantly have to get this figured out I got plenty of drives laying around


----------



## Dimensive

Fun thing about Linux is you can run it off a flash drive. Mess up? Nuke it and try again.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Fun thing about Linux is you can run it off a flash drive. Mess up? Nuke it and try again.


That is how my windows installs go. I have a PXE solution with a ghost image that take me back to fresh install with all games installed takes about 30 min over network to complete.


----------



## fasttracker440

One thing that kind of bothered me when looking at getting a 900 series card was all the different ones out there. Even from the same manufacture was hard to keep things straight. It has been a while sence I have shopped for hardware that did not come from Ebay. I was looking at this chart and all I could think is why? I can see maybe 3 versions of the same card hydro sc and base but 10 common.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> ok I lied and did not get the FTW card linked above I got something else


All EVGA cards must be tested by me.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> All EVGA cards must be tested by me.


I'll send you a couple evga cards to fold on. The catch is you have to use my passkey


----------



## hertz9753

I have done that about 15 times.


----------



## fasttracker440

So I think I kind of shot my self in the foot in securing my new card. I have come to the conclusion that I do not have a good enough platform to put it in and no funds left to get anything. Note to self talk to wife before getting new stuff. On a side note my 580 is kicking out 57k ppd.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> So I think I kind of shot my self in the foot in securing my new card. I have come to the conclusion that I do not have a good enough platform to put it in and no funds left to get anything. Note to self talk to wife before getting new stuff. On a side note my 580 is kicking out 57k ppd.


What do plan on putting the card into?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What do plan on putting the card into?


My PC of course.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What do plan on putting the card into?


I got a old gateway dual core 2.4 that was running my nas back in the day. Now its my only extra system that can take vid cards. I got cases and lots of other stuff but no main components worth a darn.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What do plan on putting the card into?
> 
> 
> 
> I got a old gateway dual core 2.4 that was running my nas back in the day. Now its my only extra system that can take vid cards. I got cases and lots of other stuff but no main components worth a darn.
Click to expand...

You have never seen my modded emachine. 6GBs of DDR2 memory and a AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Brisbane.


----------



## hertz9753

That was the GTX 770 that @4thKor has now.



GTX 960 in it now.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you can't catch me, i'm the gingerbread man


----------



## btupsx

Anyone else getting SMP WUs rejected by the work server?

Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Anyone else getting SMP WUs rejected by the work server?
> 
> Server responded WORK_QUIT (404)


All good here checked all logs. On a side note my OC on the 580 has been solid 900 MHZ 1.1v


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> All good here checked all logs. On a side note my OC on the 580 has been solid 900 MHZ 1.1v


Thanks for checking. I've had 3 SMP WUs get dumped with that error code, all by server 171.64.65.124.

Waiting for another WU to complete and upload. I rolled back some clocks before the WU commenced, to eliminate system instability variable. I have a hunch it's not my system/client, but that particular server. My logs do not show the WUs being properly uploaded, just dumped.


----------



## fasttracker440

No one is on my threats







But I bet I am on some of yours









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=633661


----------



## btupsx

Another WU dumped. Definitely seems to be an issue with the work server/collection server. Looks like it's ticket time over at FF.

Edit: PG already on it: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=28169


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> No one is on my threats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I bet I am on some of yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=633661


Crap - you are #5 on my threat list.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> you can't catch me, i'm the gingerbread man


How are you doing?


----------



## dman811

Classy is classy.


----------



## fasttracker440

So I really broke the bank today to the point that i don't know if i will be married for much longer. I picked up a old GA-X79-UD3 and some ram for it. But the wife caught me before i clicked buy it now on a CPU oh well just have to wait till next pay check comes in. With 2 kids now all I really have time for is keeping my server running and folding. The days of 10hr game days are gone and its fine with me. On a side not anyone got a 2011 CPU that needs a new home hit me up.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Crap - you are #5 on my threat list.


I plan on breaking 100 mill by the end of the month. I also set a personal goal of 7 mill this months FAH.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> So I really broke the bank today to the point that i don't know if i will be married for much longer. I picked up a old GA-X79-UD3 and some ram for it. But the wife caught me before i clicked buy it now on a CPU oh well just have to wait till next pay check comes in. With 2 kids now all I really have time for is keeping my server running and folding. The days of 10hr game days are gone and its fine with me. On a side not anyone got a 2011 CPU that needs a new home hit me up.


The fact that she possibly said wait till next paycheck, you have a good wife - especially with two kids. Just so you know, we're in the same boat (welcome







). As for the 10 hr game days, they've only slowed down, trust me, once your kids reach that age where they can self-entertain then it's a matter or either getting them on board or just keeping the wife on board, either way it can happen.

I lucked out, my wife loves to game and endures (yes, endures) my computer and automotive mod hobbies (and snowboarding), my son loves to play PS3 which keeps him occupied and once our daughter gets big enough she'll probably follow suit since she already will sit there watch me play N64 (emulator).


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> The fact that she possibly said wait till next paycheck, you have a good wife - especially with two kids. Just so you know, we're in the same boat (welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). As for the 10 hr game days, they've only slowed down, trust me, once your kids reach that age where they can self-entertain then it's a matter or either getting them on board or just keeping the wife on board, either way it can happen.
> 
> I lucked out, my wife loves to game and endures (yes, endures) my computer and automotive mod hobbies (and snowboarding), my son loves to play PS3 which keeps him occupied and once our daughter gets big enough she'll probably follow suit since she already will sit there watch me play N64 (emulator).


We just had our second on the 27th of OCT and my mother in law is here so I have it pretty good. I know I have a great wife she has put up with 4 deployments several PCS's and general Army suck. I just have a fun time poking the bear with a stick. As far as other hobbies go I got back in to RC this summer and got rid of all my nitro gear and moved to brush-less setups. I also cant forget the 3 jet skis on the dock as well or the ATV's in the Garage I got plenty of places to sink money. If I just cut out some I could have great stuff instead of stuff slapped together with a bunch of eBay specials.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> We just had our second on the 27th of OCT and my mother in law is here so I have it pretty good. I know I have a great wife she has put up with 4 deployments several PCS's and general Army suck. I just have a fun time poking the bear with a stick. As far as other hobbies go I got back in to RC this summer and got rid of all my nitro gear and moved to brush-less setups. I also cant forget the 3 jet skis on the dock as well or the ATV's in the Garage I got plenty of places to sink money. If I just cut out some I could have great stuff instead of stuff slapped together with a bunch of eBay specials.


So essentially the same life just different hobbies. Congrats on the new addition by the way, we had ours on the 15th of May, it's fun starting over again isn't it.







(not being sarcastic either)

Aside from that though, I do intend to get fully back into the folding game as of right now a PCS is under way and money is a bit tighter than normal... once everything settles down, money is straight, and my "Rikka" is finished then it'll be back at full force only difference is I won't have heating issues as I'll most likely dedicate a room just to being cold of some sort...







"It's only just begun..."


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> We just had our second on the 27th of OCT and my mother in law is here so I have it pretty good. I know I have a great wife she has put up with 4 deployments several PCS's and general Army suck. I just have a fun time poking the bear with a stick.


Congrats on the new baby. I hope all is well with your family. Thanks for serving, and keeping our country safe.









I "assume" you get along with the mother-in-law, so that must be a plus. I did not have a good relationship with my first mother-in-law. The second mother-in-law was great!

As for the Poking the Bear. If I were you, I would not do that. LOL









Take care


----------



## fasttracker440

OK so I slapped together my old gateway system that will the temp home to my 980 when it gets here. I was running my 580 in it and it had 2 slots so i was like well lets put the 670 in as well. As with everything I do Murphy's law always gets me. At first the back of the 580 started hitting the heat sink on the CPU and i was like that's fine move it to the bottom slot and put the short 670 in the top. Sound good right? no the damn PS2 port is so close to the top pcie slot that it hit the card so effectively I only have 1 usable slot.

here are some pics of my ghetto folder got to love 100 MPH tape


----------



## hertz9753

The milk crate police are looking for you.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> OK so I slapped together my old gateway system that will the temp home to my 980 when it gets here. I was running my 580 in it and it had 2 slots so i was like well lets put the 670 in as well. As with everything I do Murphy's law always gets me. At first the back of the 580 started hitting the heat sink on the CPU and i was like that's fine move it to the bottom slot and put the short 670 in the top. Sound good right? no the damn PS2 port is so close to the top pcie slot that it hit the card so effectively I only have 1 usable slot.
> 
> here are some pics of my ghetto folder got to love 100 MPH tape


it looks especially bad next to my nice clean server setup


----------



## hertz9753

It was moved up to the state grocery store police. You also have a shopping basket.


----------



## fasttracker440

Did I mention that Murphy's law always gets me. The case I was planing on using to drop my old 290x's in to does not have enough slots for 4 cards. I know I have the hardware to hit 7 mil this upcoming FAH but I just don't have enough places to plug it all in.


----------



## dman811

Make space? Meaning modify the case?


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Make space? Meaning modify the case?


Its a cosmos s2 case with the psu on the bottom can not hack that.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> No one is on my threats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I bet I am on some of yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=633661


Better fire up another 290x


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> How are you doing?


Doing pretty good!  I know I dropped off the map and all but yeah. doing well

How about you?! it's been a few years since I've been in this part of the forum and it seems to be going well!


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Better fire up another 290x


I just saw that I spent the night running prime 95 to check on some probs I cant even get a 12hr break with out someone getting on my threat radar.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> Doing pretty good!  I know I dropped off the map and all but yeah. doing well
> 
> How about you?! it's been a few years since I've been in this part of the forum and it seems to be going well!


Hi AMD,

Long time no see. I joined this Folding thing just after you. Almost 10 years now. My how times flies!

You going to start folding again?

In any event, take care and I hope the family is doing well too.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The milk crate police are looking for you.


Are those the same guys that are looking for people who remove the "mattress tags"??

I have not seen one of those guys, in about 60 years!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *455buick*
> 
> Hi AMD,
> 
> Long time no see. I joined this Folding thing just after you. Almost 10 years now. My how times flies!
> 
> You going to start folding again?
> 
> In any event, take care and I hope the family is doing well too.


455Buick! lol I totally remember you man!  it's so great to see some older faces are still here.

I'm actually looking at probably starting up again. seeing how 50million points is the new 1 million point mark. I use to be in the top 10 producers here on OCN!!!!! :-(

boy have things changed for folding.


----------



## 455buick

Yeah things sure have changed, as far as folding goes.

One 970 video card , can get you 250,000 to 270,000ppd. And that is stock speed... Almost 2mil a week!

I had 20 rigs at one time, and it took a month to get that.

Good to see you back!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

one gpu can do that?!!?!?!?!??!

god... i had 8x i7 2600k's overclocked running linux and I was hardly getting that with Bigadv work units.


----------



## 455buick

Yeah.. It is amazing!

I don't know what you have currently, but a EVGA 970 SSC on Amazon goes for about $320.00.
The set up is really easy. NOT like the old days.

In fact, you an control the power being used by the GPU. Low, Medium, and All out. Stanford has come a LONG way from the old days of folding.

Just thought I'd pass this along. JCharles75 is still folding, and will pass you in about a day...

You could fire up, and be at 70 million in less than a month. AND back in the Top 100 of OCN...

Just saying


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> I just saw that I spent the night running prime 95 to check on some probs I cant even get a 12hr break with out someone getting on my threat radar.


Problem should be fixed in the next update in 80 min


----------



## DarthBaggins

Tweaking the 970 a bit, should be passing a few people soon enough lol


----------



## bigblock990

Darth, better watch out, I'm coming for you


----------



## fasttracker440

Hmm should I go over 1100 on these 290x's just to put some more nails in some coffins?


----------



## bigblock990

fasttracker, did you get your 980 yet?


----------



## fasttracker440

Tracking number has it coming monday


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## fasttracker440

I am still struggling on what to do with the new hardware I have coming in. I do not have a case that can take all 4 of my 290x's nor have I decided to what MB I am going to use in my main rig so thus I don't know what CPU to get. I would like to put the 980ti in my main system and add to it in the future and bury these 290x's in the basement. But that means sending my caselabs case down there and bringing the cosmos out of retirement. The cosmos is already setup for water and has been used for many years and worked well cooling wise with a 360 and 240 black ice. But its not my MH10 with pedestal. With what ever goes in the basement will defiantly be a 24/7 folding rig. I also got my supermicro case thats in my rack that could also hold a folder decisions decisions. Any Ideas would be great.

I just remembered should list what i have comming in

1 980ti
1 gigabyte ud3 x79 with ram

need cpu


----------



## dman811

3930K, 4820K or 4930K, realistically the 4820K or 4930K because it gives you the option for PCIe 3.0 with a BIOS update.


----------



## fasttracker440

Man Bigblock990 I can not get you off my threat list. Good news though it will still take you about half a year to catch up.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 3930K, 4820K or 4930K, realistically the 4820K or 4930K because it gives you the option for PCIe 3.0 with a BIOS update.


That is what I have been looking at. But now I might just shelve the X79 board for now and get some goodies from another member here my clothing allowance came in and I am ready to spend it.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Man Bigblock990 I can not get you off my threat list. Good news though it will still take you about half a year to catch up.


I shutdown my amd folder, so my 24hr avg will be dropping by about 200k. The ppd/watt was terrible compared to nvidia. Also I needed the peripherals for testing new folding hardware.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I shutdown my amd folder, so my 24hr avg will be dropping by about 200k. The ppd/watt was terrible compared to nvidia. Also I needed the peripherals for testing new folding hardware.


That 200k just might do it but I am going to be bringing my 670 down to ship to a buyer on monday.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That gives me time to get further ahead of you @bigblock990


----------



## bigblock990

I got my second 970 going again, so I should be back to about 1.1m now. However I have some bugs to work out with new setup, stuck at pcie 2.0 and everything is 3.0 capable.


----------



## Dimensive

Both fasttracker440/bigblock990 are on my threat list! Go...go away, shoo!


----------



## fasttracker440

It's only going to get worse for you 980ti is coming online today
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Both fasttracker440/bigblock990 are on my threat list! Go...go away, shoo!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I really need to opt for a couple more GPU's


----------



## dman811

But that either takes away from JAC or you need to figure something else out for CS&G. Unless you add in more rigs. No need for cases, just closet space.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I can always make a wall mount or start the desk I was going to build. I still have the z97x mobo and 4790k to use too. Really want that z170x SOC Force board w/ a 6700K (having fun trying to pin down that mobo too)


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> It's only going to get worse for you 980ti is coming online today


Yea, you're going to pass me in no time with that.


----------



## fasttracker440

I am not complaining but this new fancy hardware is really surprising me. So I finished my last WU on my 670 killed the machine swapped the 980ti in and the thing is running at 1303 out of the box! It boosted its self way past what the spec sheet says still waiting on ppd to settle down but its looking good.

Update 240k ppd from the card. I am of the opinion that this e6600 cpu is holding me back.


----------



## bigblock990

Ordered a 4 port KVM switch today. Having multiple monitors/mice/keyboards is taking up way too much desk space.

Also I fixed my pcie problem, so got gen3 working on new setup.


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Ordered a 4 port KVM switch today. Having multiple monitors/mice/keyboards is taking up way too much desk space.
> 
> Also I fixed my pcie problem, so got gen3 working on new setup.


Kvm switchs are nice but lately I have been using VNC It has been working great for me.


----------



## fasttracker440

Found this while surfing around looks like should work good when building a nice folding farm.

http://www.amazon.com/Adnaco-S1B-Fiber-Optic-Expansion-System/dp/B00R3X41Y8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1444864387&sr=8-1&keywords=PCIe+EXPRESS+BACKPLANE


----------



## dman811

Hey @Dimensive, you better slow down!


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Hey @Dimensive
> , you better slow down!


Lol, nope! The 980 is heating my room up this fall!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Lol, nope! The 980 is heating my room up this fall!


You going to switch over to your 980 for TC


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> You going to switch over to your 980 for TC


Nah, at least not until one of the 970's kicks it. I still use the 980 for gaming.


----------



## bigblock990

Any of the nvidia guys folding in windows have troubles with the new core21 projects?

They are pretty dang tough folding in linux. I have had to back off all my OC's, and my titan x im running at -39mhz from stock


----------



## Dimensive

Curious about that as well. When I get a core 21 my OC goes from 1450 to 1404, 1417, or 1430MHz.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Any of the nvidia guys folding in windows have troubles with the new core21 projects?
> 
> They are pretty dang tough folding in linux. I have had to back off all my OC's, and my titan x im running at -39mhz from stock


@WonderMutt was having issues with core 21s yesterday. I am not sure what OS he is running, but definitely having issues.


----------



## Danbeme32

My pump went out on my H220x.







I did install a heat sink I had laying around but man those core21 brings wy cpu up high to 85c with it installed. I didn't realize that core21 uses the cpu too.. So I need to stop folding on one rig till I get a temp AIO water thingy... And on my other rig when I get those core21 and the ppd goes down I have to reboot it. And am running linux on that one..


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> @WonderMutt was having issues with core 21s yesterday. I am not sure what OS he is running, but definitely having issues.


I'm in Win7, but yeah, it is really reaking havoc. I had to drop my OC from 1499 to 1370 to get my GTX970 stable enough to finish the Core21 WUs. Sucks because I was netting over 100K PPD more when it was just a steady stream of Core18s.

EDIT:
Speaking of OS, has anyone seen any advantages of Win10 over Win7 for folding? I'm thinking of moving my folding rig to Win10, but only if it is going to help the PPD. Otherwise, it just isn't worth the down time.


----------



## dman811

I'm not sure if it still does what it did when @msgclb was using it, but it would perform updates at 3AM and not log him back in, so it would stop folding.


----------



## msgclb

My memory is failing me but I think the folding test we did with our 980's I came in last using W10 against W7 and Ubuntu.

You can create an auto login with W10, etc. then you'd need to have/hope the client restarts.


----------



## Edibrac

I have had my W10 running for up to 27 days straight. All you need to do is in the update options set it so that _you_ have to schedule when the updates are installed. It will still download the updates but won't restart until you tell it to. Although the way that it has you schedule is kind of tricky. If you check the notifications in the action center, that is you scheduling a restart. If you open windows update, that is you scheduling a restart. The default is 3 am but I just click the restart now after I "scheduled" a restart.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edibrac*
> 
> I have had my W10 running for up to 27 days straight. All you need to do is in the update options set it so that _you_ have to schedule when the updates are installed. It will still download the updates but won't restart until you tell it to. Although the way that it has you schedule is kind of tricky. If you check the notifications in the action center, that is you scheduling a restart. If you open windows update, that is you scheduling a restart. The default is 3 am but I just click the restart now after I "scheduled" a restart.


I love how Microsoft keeps making things "better."


----------



## TK421

Looking to start folding, not sure how.

How do I get an account/personalized stats on the fah once I install the client? And how do I join the ocn team?

I've done this before but with a small team, years ago.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Looking to start folding, not sure how.
> 
> How do I get an account/personalized stats on the fah once I install the client? And how do I join the ocn team?
> 
> I've done this before but with a small team, years ago.


To get started.

Get the software from this site and install software.
https://folding.stanford.edu/home/

You will want a passkey which will get you a bonus after 10 successful completed units (think of speed bonus). You will need a valid email address to get passkey.
http://folding.stanford.edu/Spanish/FAQ-passkey

OCN number = 37726

One of the mods will be able to jump in to offer more assistance but this is just to get you rolling
@dman811 @hertz9753 @DarthBaggins

BTW - welcome to the team


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> To get started.
> 
> Get the software from this site and install software.
> https://folding.stanford.edu/home/
> 
> You will want a passkey which will get you a bonus after 10 successful completed units (think of speed bonus). You will need a valid email address to get passkey.
> http://folding.stanford.edu/Spanish/FAQ-passkey
> 
> OCN number = 37726
> 
> One of the mods will be able to jump in to offer more assistance but this is just to get you rolling
> @dman811 @hertz9753 @DarthBaggins
> 
> BTW - welcome to the team


Already put name and passkey, with team number (ocn)

Both gpu and cpu correctly detected (5820K, TX).

Is there a way to assign a folding job to the CPU or GPU only?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Already put name and passkey, with team number (ocn)
> 
> Both gpu and cpu correctly detected (5820K, TX).
> 
> Is there a way to assign a folding job to the CPU or GPU only?


You should allow at least one thread from the 5820K for your Nvidia Titan X, However folding on 11 threads may cause CPU unit failures, so at the most fold on 10 threads on your CPU.
I am not sure what drivers you should use for Windows folding (probably the latest ones).
Presently, Stanford assigns units and you have no say in it. For CPU or GPU only folding, pause the either CPU/GPU.

Do you know how to add flags? such as:
next-unit-percentage 100

For best optimization, change your OS. Nvidia cards really shine in Ubuntu (10-15% more PPD than Windows)


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> You should allow at least one thread from the 5820K for your Nvidia Titan X, However folding on 11 threads may cause CPU unit failures, so at the most fold on 10 threads on your CPU.
> I am not sure what drivers you should use for Windows folding (probably the latest ones).
> Presently, Stanford assigns units and you have no say in it. For CPU or GPU only folding, pause the either CPU/GPU.
> 
> Do you know how to add flags? such as:
> next-unit-percentage 100
> 
> For best optimization, change your OS. Nvidia cards really shine in Ubuntu (10-15% more PPD than Windows)


Not sure how I can only assign 10 threads?

Is there any guides?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Not sure how I can only assign 10 threads?
> 
> Is there any guides?


Click on Configure, click the Slots tab, double click the CPU under Folding slots, and under CPU type 10 in the box then click OK.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Click on Configure, click the Slots tab, double click the CPU under Folding slots, and under CPU type 10 in the box then click OK.


Ok, now indicates running 10 instead of 11


----------



## Simmons572

Wish you the best with your folding!







If you like what you see after a few days, you may want to consider joining the Team Competition! I believe there are a couple teams that could use your hardware


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Wish you the best with your folding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like what you see after a few days, you may want to consider joining the Team Competition! I believe there are a couple teams that could use your hardware


Started folding because it's nearing winter tbh :v

What teams are you speaking of?


----------



## TK421

Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this?


That's normal. The client is saving progress. It depends on the unit, but it's usually every 2%.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> That's normal. The client is saving progress. It depends on the unit, but it's usually every 2%.


does it make the folding process slower?

is there any way to increase the rate between checkpoints?

thanks in advance


----------



## BWG

PM me @dman811


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Started folding because it's nearing winter tbh :v
> 
> What teams are you speaking of?


I am referring to the Team Competition







Check out this thread here for some more info. It will require that you keep your machine folding for a minimum of 20 hours a day/ 7 days a week.

I can't speak for the other teams, but I am the Vice Captain of Full Auto. We have a vacancy in the i7 category, and your 5820k definitely qualifies


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I am referring to the Team Competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this thread here for some more info. It will require that you keep your machine folding for a minimum of 20 hours a day/ 7 days a week.
> 
> I can't speak for the other teams, but I am the Vice Captain of Full Auto. We have a vacancy in the i7 category, and your 5820k definitely qualifies


can't manage 20 hours a day ._.


----------



## Simmons572

Damn.. Welp, I can't say I didn't try









If you think you may reconsider, shoot me a PM. Best thing about the TC for me is that my 4670k/R9 290 rig makes a great space heater during the winter


----------



## DarthBaggins

go 5930k go!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ohhhh Darth..... Some crazy Canuck is sneaking up on your radar!


----------



## hertz9753

Beavers are only fast when they get close to you but they can't run for a long time. That sounds like me in real life...


----------



## dman811

Me too. I can sprint, but I cannot do a lap around a track without stopping to walk a little bit.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm from the prairies, so buffalo is more appropriate than beaver, even if there actually are a bunch of beavers around here. Sort of. Not really.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I'd fire up the 970, but need to keep my hold on 1st in i7


----------



## TK421

When can you get a folding milestone badge/millionaire?

10m points?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> When can you get a folding milestone badge/millionaire?
> 
> 10m points?


1 million.

read the 1st post here and fill out accordingly









http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/0_20


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well I'd fire up the 970, but need to keep my hold on 1st in i7


And I could then figure out a few things with my card and push it to 1450 or more KHz.... Currently only running at 1250 or so core since afterburner won't play well with my custom bios (or the driver version) and let me give it a tiny bit more juice.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 1 million.
> 
> read the 1st post here and fill out accordingly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/0_20


I think I did 1m

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=TK421_AW2B

I submitted a request on linked page, thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'll go and review your post and whatever other submissions are posted


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 1 million.
> 
> read the 1st post here and fill out accordingly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1457902/how-to-request-your-folding-milestone-badge-s/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did 1m
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=TK421_AW2B
> 
> I submitted a request on linked page, thanks
Click to expand...

I need you to add that username to your profile.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I need you to add that username to your profile.


Done.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm from the prairies, so buffalo is more appropriate than beaver, even if there actually are a bunch of beavers around here. Sort of. Not really.


http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&c=en-US&ur=US&rtp=pos.46.8111190795898_-100.80493927002_Bismarck%2c+ND~pos.53.5449256896973_-113.504936218262_Edmonton%2c+Alberta%2c+Canada&qpvt=bismarck+to+edmonton

I think a Canadian wrote those directions.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm not touching a bing.com link, lol!


----------



## hertz9753

But it has bear left and bear right in the directions...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

But it's the most unreliable thing in the world, Bing!~


----------



## dman811

That's the sound my microwave makes!


----------



## Danbeme32

Is there a way to update my drivers in linux without reinstalling everything... am using 346.72 and I need to update it ti 346.96 to put my 980it in the one running Linux Mint..


----------



## dman811

I know it's possible. I'd enlist the help of @lanofsong and @bigblock990


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I know it's possible. I'd enlist the help of @lanofsong
> and @bigblock990


Thanks dman.. I would really hate to redo it after I got it going pretty good. But I would like to see the 980ti do in linux.. it does 550+ ppd in win8.1


----------



## dman811

I've never had any luck doing it myself, but I'm sure there is a part I am missing, and I truly don't get Linux.


----------



## Dimensive

I just ran Synaptic Package Manager, typed in 346 & searched, and installed everything that didn't have "updates" in it. Worked fine.


----------



## hertz9753

You are that guy that asked to join Infinity.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Thanks dman.. I would really hate to redo it after I got it going pretty good. But I would like to see the 980ti do in linux.. it does 550+ ppd in win8.1


This is what worked for me, but i have not updated in some time









sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-settings


----------



## bigblock990

@Danbeme32
You can try what dimensive and lanofsong posted first, as its less steps than the route I take.

Here is what I do:
go to nvidia and download 346.96.
open terminal, navigate to where you downloaded the driver

Code:



Code:


chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.96.run

Now boot into recovery mode using this guide
*I don't do step 9

then enter

Code:



Code:


rmmod nvidia

then switch user

Code:



Code:


su - yourusername

then navigate to where the driver is downloaded and run

Code:



Code:


sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.96.run

follow onscreen prompts, I always say "yes" to everything

when done, enter

Code:



Code:


sudo reboot

You should be good to go, you can open xserver settings and verify driver version.


----------



## msgclb

Yesterday I installed 15.04 on my GTX 960 and found 346.96 in the Additional Drivers tab (Gear Icon: Software & Updates) so I just installed it from there.

A couple of clicks beats having to use the terminal!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm from the prairies, so buffalo is more appropriate than beaver, even if there actually are a bunch of beavers around here. Sort of. Not really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&c=en-US&ur=US&rtp=pos.46.8111190795898_-100.80493927002_Bismarck%2c+ND~pos.53.5449256896973_-113.504936218262_Edmonton%2c+Alberta%2c+Canada&qpvt=bismarck+to+edmonton
> 
> I think a Canadian wrote those directions.
Click to expand...

I disagree with your comment. No where does it say to say sorry to people as you pass them nor does it recommend which Tim Horton's to stop at, it can't be Canadian instructions.


----------



## DarthBaggins

15.04 is very user friendly for Nvidia cards


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You are that guy that asked to join Infinity.


Yes, yes I am that guy.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm from the prairies, so buffalo is more appropriate than beaver, even if there actually are a bunch of beavers around here. Sort of. Not really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&c=en-US&ur=US&rtp=pos.46.8111190795898_-100.80493927002_Bismarck%2c+ND~pos.53.5449256896973_-113.504936218262_Edmonton%2c+Alberta%2c+Canada&qpvt=bismarck+to+edmonton
> 
> I think a Canadian wrote those directions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with your comment. No where does it say to say sorry to people as you pass them nor does it recommend which Tim Horton's to stop at, it can't be Canadian instructions.
Click to expand...

Blech, Tim Hortons. Get a real Canadian coffee, like Van Houtte. They've been around almost twice as long as Timmy's (centennial anniversary is in four years), and they actually use not only Arabica beans, but also gourmet quality.

Or any of the various really REALLY good small roasters across Canada. Supposedly quite a few good ones in Victoria and Vancouver, not to mention places on the east coast too.

Just because a company spends a ton of money to market that they're a tradition doesn't mean they are, or have good quality. Other companies put their money into the product and the farmers, where it is actually useful.









Oh right, and Tim Hortons makes some of the worst commercials out there. Still want to deck the expresso-awesomer idiot.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Blech, Tim Hortons. Get a real Canadian coffee, like Van Houtte. They've been around almost twice as long as Timmy's (centennial anniversary is in four years), and they actually use not only Arabica beans, but also gourmet quality.
> 
> Or any of the various really REALLY good small roasters across Canada. Supposedly quite a few good ones in Victoria and Vancouver, not to mention places on the east coast too.
> 
> Just because a company spends a ton of money to market that they're a tradition doesn't mean they are, or have good quality. Other companies put their money into the product and the farmers, where it is actually useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, and Tim Hortons makes some of the worst commercials out there. Still want to deck the expresso-awesomer idiot.


There's only one coffee maker I choose, Death Wish anything else might as well be decaffeinated bleh


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> There's only one coffee maker I choose, Death Wish anything else might as well be decaffeinated bleh


Lol!! They're on my list to try, that's for sure.


----------



## TK421

I haven't gotten a forum badge for folding points yet. :|

Have already applied 24+ hours ago.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I haven't gotten a forum badge for folding points yet. :|
> 
> Have already applied 24+ hours ago.


Takes a bit more time, sometimes upwards of two weeks. Patience, it shall happen.


----------



## hertz9753

That is true. We can only review and approve them.


----------



## dman811

Normally ENTERPRISE does it once a week or so.


----------



## dman811

I need to do one of those posts like Mike does where he shows all of his EVGA cards. I could show all my MSI cards with my new +1 EVGA. Sorry Mike, caught it before you could.



Spoiler: Warning: Very sexy!


----------



## hertz9753

No! All EVGA cards come to me first.











That + one more GTX 970 is what I ran in the last FFW. I still have the bottom GTX 970.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> @Danbeme32
> You can try what dimensive and lanofsong posted first, as its less steps than the route I take.
> 
> Here is what I do:
> go to nvidia and download 346.96.
> open terminal, navigate to where you downloaded the driver
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.96.run
> 
> Now boot into recovery mode using this guide
> *I don't do step 9
> 
> then enter
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rmmod nvidia
> 
> then switch user
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> su - yourusername
> 
> then navigate to where the driver is downloaded and run
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.96.run
> 
> follow onscreen prompts, I always say "yes" to everything
> 
> when done, enter
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo reboot
> 
> You should be good to go, you can open xserver settings and verify driver version.


Thanks did all that.. But couldn't fold it was failing. I finally got it but now am trying to modify the xorg.conf to put in the command for fake monitors but it will not give me permission to do so. It said I ain't got none.. So I can oc both my gpu..Is there a way a can change permission..Thanks..


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Thanks did all that.. But couldn't fold it was failing. I finally got it but now am trying to modify the xorg.conf to put in the command for fake monitors but it will not give me permission to do so. It said I ain't got none.. So I can oc both my gpu..Is there a way a can change permission..Thanks..


To edit xorg.conf, open a Terminal window and type the following: "sudo pluma /etc/X11/xorg.conf", without the quotations of course.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> To edit xorg.conf, open a Terminal window and type the following: "sudo pluma /etc/X11/xorg.conf", without the quotations of course.


It just told me pluma command not found..


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> It just told me pluma command not found..


Odd, oh well. Install gedit using "sudo apt-get install gedit", then do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Odd, oh well. Install gedit using "sudo apt-get install gedit", then do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"


Thank you so much.. That worked out for me... It took me a while to figure out the PCI for the fake monitor..But I got it +1 rep you for my man.. I'll switch over the 980ti tomorrow.. Been up for 36hrs and am ready to pass out..


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Thank you so much.. That worked out for me... It took me a while to figure out the PCI for the fake monitor..But I got it +1 rep you for my man.. I'll switch over the 980ti tomorrow.. Been up for 36hrs and am ready to pass out..


Glad I could help!


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I need to do one of those posts like Mike does where he shows all of his EVGA cards. I could show all my MSI cards with my new +1 EVGA. Sorry Mike, caught it before you could.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Very sexy!


Mine is arriving today!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Thank you so much.. That worked out for me... It took me a while to figure out the PCI for the fake monitor..But I got it +1 rep you for my man.. I'll switch over the 980ti tomorrow.. Been up for 36hrs and am ready to pass out..


Glad you got everything working. My 980ti averages 525-550k ppd, I'm still at stock clocks, haven't got around to doing all the fake monitor voodoo on that rig yet.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm from the prairies, so buffalo is more appropriate than beaver, even if there actually are a bunch of beavers around here. Sort of. Not really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&c=en-US&ur=US&rtp=pos.46.8111190795898_-100.80493927002_Bismarck%2c+ND~pos.53.5449256896973_-113.504936218262_Edmonton%2c+Alberta%2c+Canada&qpvt=bismarck+to+edmonton
> 
> I think a Canadian wrote those directions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with your comment. No where does it say to say sorry to people as you pass them nor does it recommend which Tim Horton's to stop at, it can't be Canadian instructions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blech, Tim Hortons. Get a real Canadian coffee, like Van Houtte. They've been around almost twice as long as Timmy's (centennial anniversary is in four years), and they actually use not only Arabica beans, but also gourmet quality.
> 
> Or any of the various really REALLY good small roasters across Canada. Supposedly quite a few good ones in Victoria and Vancouver, not to mention places on the east coast too.
> 
> Just because a company spends a ton of money to market that they're a tradition doesn't mean they are, or have good quality. Other companies put their money into the product and the farmers, where it is actually useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, and Tim Hortons makes some of the worst commercials out there. Still want to deck the expresso-awesomer idiot.
Click to expand...

I actually prefer Country Style over Tim Horton's to be honest, Timmies is a little too bitter for regular drinking.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I really want a classy 980/Ti


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I really want a classy 980/Ti


You will not be disappointed, man!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You will not be disappointed, man!


Why do you even feel the need to buy a classy/kpe? Maxwell does the same overclock with only 50-100mhz differences at best with each card. The classy/kpe's voltage control isn't that important unless you go subzero.


----------



## dman811

A price I could not pass up. Plus there will be a day that I dabble in that sort of thing. Plus it's guaranteed Samsung VRAM.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Why do you even feel the need to buy a classy/kpe? Maxwell does the same overclock with only 50-100mhz differences at best with each card. The classy/kpe's voltage control isn't that important unless you go subzero.


Because this is OCN where overclocking is king so every mhz counts


----------



## dman811

Plus, 100MHz could be 30-40K PPD or more.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Because this is OCN where overclocking is king so every mhz counts


I get that.

But with maxwell, voltage scaling is all but irrelevant outside of subzero runs.
Imo, the effort and extra expense isn't worth a relatively small gain in performance.

You only get samsung on kpe, not classy iirc


----------



## dman811

It appears that you are correct. As long as mine has Samsung or Hynix I won't complain. If it got Elpida, I'll be a bit mad. Another reason I wanted it was for the fact that it gives you multiple BIOS versions. 1 for folding that I will modify to fold perfectly, one for benching on air/water or for gaming, and one for subzero.


----------



## hertz9753

I have Elpida in my GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## hertz9753

I lied it's Hynix and I had to shut down the TC rig for because it was hitting 77 degrees on a crazy core 21.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I get that.
> 
> But with maxwell, voltage scaling is all but irrelevant outside of subzero runs.
> Imo, the effort and extra expense isn't worth a relatively small gain in performance.
> 
> You only get samsung on kpe, not classy iirc


I kind of agree with you for GM200. From what I have seen 1525ish seems to be the average top no matter what voltage. However I think GM204 scales decent with voltage.

Keep in mind that with the classy/kpe cards you get bigger cooler if you stay on air, top notch components throughout, much much better vrm design, and *hopefully* a better binned chip.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I kind of agree with you for GM200. From what I have seen 1525ish seems to be the average top no matter what voltage. However I think GM204 scales decent with voltage.
> 
> Keep in mind that with the classy/kpe cards you get bigger cooler if you stay on air, top notch components throughout, much much better vrm design, and *hopefully* a better binned chip.


There's a lot of people pissed about the kpe/classy 980 non Ti iirc, saying that they need excessive voltage to even bump the clock up a little.

The strix 980 non ti does better in terms of voltage scaling according to jpmboy (and is cheaper compared to the kpe 980 non Ti), you can use a tool from kingpin's forum to change the volts.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Why do you even feel the need to buy a classy/kpe? Maxwell does the same overclock with only 50-100mhz differences at best with each card. The classy/kpe's voltage control isn't that important unless you go subzero.


While there are no guarantees, even a few extra mhz can help especially when it comes to Team Competition which is where @dman811 980 Classified will be folding


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Classified cards are sexy. Eventually I'll get a pair of 980's and a pair of 980 Ti, probably having both of them as kingpins, but I also plan on picking up Tek9's to to with them....


----------



## bigblock990

Turns out 980 classy won't fit in antec one case.







Owell, will have to do a little swapping around. Put both 970's back into that rig, and put the classy in my second rig.


----------



## hertz9753

I got out my drill and removed the hdd cage from an Antec 300 so I could fit a 780 Classsy. I had so much room I put a Corsair H100 in the front of the case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have a BluePoint/Snap-On Angle Grinder w/ a cutting wheel, talk about a tool that cuts through cases like buttah


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I have a BluePoint/Snap-On Angle Grinder w/ a cutting wheel, talk about a tool that cuts through cases like buttah


Was it in that green tool chest that used to be at your house?


----------



## dman811

@Dimensive you are coming close. It's likely that one, maybe both of my 970s are coming back to me though.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @Dimensive
> you are coming close. It's likely that one, maybe both of my 970s are coming back to me though.


Yup, right behind you. I'll let the 980 run during the Winter, keep the house nice and toasty.


----------



## dman811

Both 970s will be going in the HTPC if they both come back, if only one comes back and the other gets bought, only one will go in the HTPC.


----------



## Dimensive

Which 970's are you using?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Which 970's are you using?


Are you still running your 970 in TC, if so, impressive numbers


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Are you still running your 970 in TC, if so, impressive numbers


Yea, still going strong. Wish I could do something about the thermal throttling, but still happy with the numbers.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Yea, still going strong. Wish I could do something about the thermal throttling, but still happy with the numbers.


Very impressive, beating some of the 980's


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I really need to find out why my card gets cranky about me trying to increase the voltage... Ever since I upgraded to 355.82 it won't let me bump up core voltage, so it crashes when running higher than 1256MHz core...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Which 970's are you using?


MSI GAMING 4G. One person that I was lending one of them to bought it last night.


----------



## dman811

And the other person was going to give me the other one back today, but he called in sick. Legitimately sick I guess. Everyone else called out fake sick. My assistant manager called me in, and him and I were the only two employees in the store from 3PM-8PM.


----------



## dman811

Hey @hertz9753 I'm pulling a Triple Lindy here. When this FAT comes around I'll have a GTX 980, GTX 970, GTX 950, and GTX 770 folding. Maybe the 660 Ti if I can get the other rig with the 3570K working. Also X3440 (6 cores), 3820 (6 cores), and 3240 (NaCl). GTX 970 and GTX 950 will likely be in my HTPC.


----------



## hertz9753

No! Only an old guy pull that off. For me it includes tripping over my dog and furniture.


----------



## dman811

I must be old enough.


----------



## hertz9753

Tripping on dogs will give +10 experience in dog years but it will drain your health.

@LarsL fought an ice monster and it took him weeks to get back on his feet.

He claims that it was ice. I think it was the snowman from the north.


----------



## fasttracker440

Just wondering if anyone has looked in to the NVIDIA Tesla S1070 It is a 1u server and to me looks like just a basic pcie expander. I am thinking I could slam some normal cards in there. They can be had for very reasonable cost on the bay right now and just would like a little more info before I drop 300 or so on this set up. Google and turned up no info on non tesla cards being used in the enclosure so I am asking in the pro area. Here is a youtube vid https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWjqNNW27Po


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Hey @hertz9753 I'm pulling a Triple Lindy here. When this FAT comes around I'll have a GTX 980, GTX 970, GTX 950, and GTX 770 folding. Maybe the 660 Ti if I can get the other rig with the 3570K working. Also X3440 (6 cores), 3820 (6 cores), and 3240 (NaCl). GTX 970 and GTX 950 will likely be in my HTPC.


Just sold the second 970 tonight. So I'll still get the 950, and I might save up for a second 980.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Hey @hertz9753
> I'm pulling a Triple Lindy here. When this FAT comes around I'll have a GTX 980, GTX 970, GTX 950, and GTX 770 folding. Maybe the 660 Ti if I can get the other rig with the 3570K working. Also X3440 (6 cores), 3820 (6 cores), and 3240 (NaCl). GTX 970 and GTX 950 will likely be in my HTPC.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sold the second 970 tonight. So I'll still get the 950, and I might save up for a second 980.
Click to expand...

MSI or EVGA?

Bob Seger likes EVGA and Chevy.






My subscription's are down on OCN. I don't think it was me this time.


----------



## dman811

Likely to be another Classy. I already have a block waiting for this one at my P.O. Box thanks to @derickwm finding someone on facebook giving them away, now I'd just need to purchase a second plus all the cooling accessories. Hmm... Maybe that's a better use for the remaining money after the 950.


----------



## hertz9753

I also love those "Fat Bottomed Girls". Look up the song because I will not post it.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I also love those "Fat Bottomed Girls". Look up the song because I will not post it.


I've rocking Queen at work. Great song!


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I also love those "Fat Bottomed Girls". Look up the song because I *will not post* it.


Maybe because my browser thinks it's 'adult content'!

Actually I think it's the TM!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thinking I need to add [email protected] to my brother's rig that's at the house now too, nice little rig (4930K, 64GB Dominator Plats, Nvidia Quadro)


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thinking I need to add [email protected] to my brother's rig that's at the house now too, nice little rig (4930K, 64GB Dominator Plats, Nvidia Quadro)


Which quadro? I have a k2000d in computer at work. I folded a couple units, only 9k ppd


----------



## DarthBaggins

A K5000, just located a waterblock for it


----------



## hertz9753

Is that like a GTX 770 with some CUDA cores missing?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still need to fold it lol


----------



## Dimensive

Has a November Foldathon thread been started?


----------



## bigblock990

Yes

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569392/november-2015-foldathon-16th-18th


----------



## Dimensive

Ah, thanks.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Younger brother's rig:

Going to watercool it when we all head back to Atlanta lol


----------



## DownshiftArtist

So I have to do a fresh install of Linux this week and I wanted to know what other Linux users think is the best option. I've been using Ubuntu and still a bit of novice with the terminal (although I'm learning quickly by necessity) but with that in mind, should I stick to Ubuntu or try another Distro? As far as Ubuntu, is 15.04 the best version to use or should downgrade for stability?


----------



## DarthBaggins

personally I think 14.04 is a better version (and disable your updates)


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> personally I think 14.04 is a better version (*and disable your updates*)


So I've been told.







I started to ignore the "shaking box" but since I kept coming home to my computer rebooting I was hoping that the update would fix the issue..... No. No it did not. Anyway, if I go with Ubuntu again I'll try 14.04. Thanks


----------



## DownshiftArtist

So I've tried both 14.04 and 14.10 and both seem to have an issue where the console will not display. If I hit CRTL+ALT+F1, I just get a black screen, after which hitting CRTL+ALT+F7 returns me back to my UI. Also, and possibly related, xrandr can't detect the gamma for my monitor. I tried 2 different monitors, my AOC LED and my Acer LCD and it couldn't detect either, and the console wouldn't display. I did another re-install of 14.04 again last night and made sure to use 'Bios-boot' instead of 'EFI boot' so that I can get a GRUB menu (not an option on 14.10 for some reason) so I'll give it a go again tonight and see if I can just install the driver from the shell prompt. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong and I'm following all the directions in the guide, but I can't install the drivers since I have to disable to UI to do so (apt-get install nvidia* just errors out).


----------



## bigblock990

from terminal you are doing this correct?

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install nvidia-current


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> from terminal you are doing this correct?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current


I'm not sure if I tried that one but I will tonight. I think that may have been the command that I put in that brought up a list of drivers saying that none could be installed because I had unmet dependencies, but when I tried to build-dep I got an error about it being an unknown package. Either way, I'll try that tonight, see what happens, and let you all know.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I'm not sure if I tried that one but I will tonight. I think that may have been the command that I put in that brought up a list of drivers saying that none could be installed because *I had unmet dependencies*, but when I tried to build-dep I got an error about it being an unknown package. Either way, I'll try that tonight, see what happens, and let you all know.


First, open terminal and run this

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install build-essential

then this

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install nvidia-current

That should eliminate dependency errors.

Then you can continue with xtachix guide.

You are using maxwell gpu right? I assumed so due to CLI not showing up.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> First, open terminal and run this
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get install build-essential
> 
> then this
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
> 
> That should eliminate dependency errors.
> 
> Then you can continue with xtachix guide.
> 
> You are using maxwell gpu right? I assumed so due to CLI not showing up.


I'll give this a try, thanks!







Yeah, I'm using a 960 but it used to work fine. I'm not sure what changed, but it seems like ever since I made the mistake of updating from the software center it just stopped, even on clean installs.


----------



## DarthBaggins

My 5930k is flying, need to tweak a tad to hit 90k+ or . . . Kraken!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

I'm starting to lose it over here....











Spoiler: Paste from Terminal



[email protected]:~$ sudo su
[sudo] password for curtis: 
[email protected]:/home/curtis# apt-get install build-essential
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
build-essential : Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
[email protected]:/home/curtis# apt-get install g++
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
g++ : Depends: g++-4.8 (>= 4.8.2-5~) but it is not going to be installed
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
[email protected]:/home/curtis# apt-get install g++-4.8
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
g++-4.8 : Depends: gcc-4.8-base (= 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04 is to be installed
Depends: gcc-4.8 (= 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04 is to be installed
Depends: libstdc++-4.8-dev (= 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
[email protected]:/home/curtis# apt-get install gcc-4.8-base
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
gcc-4.8-base is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
[email protected]:/home/curtis# apt-get install libstdc++-4.8-dev
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
libstdc++-4.8-dev : Depends: gcc-4.8-base (= 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04 is to be installed
Depends: libgcc-4.8-dev (= 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04 is to be installed
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
[email protected]:/home/curtis# apt-get install libgcc-4.8-dev
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
libgcc-4.8-dev is already the newest version.
libgcc-4.8-dev set to manually installed.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
[email protected]:/home/curtis# apt-get install gcc-4.8-base
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
gcc-4.8-base is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
[email protected]:/home/curtis# apt-get install libstdc++-4.8-dev
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
libstdc++-4.8-dev : Depends: gcc-4.8-base (= 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04 is to be installed
Depends: libgcc-4.8-dev (= 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04 is to be installed
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.



Am I missing something?


----------



## bigblock990

try running

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get update

then

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get upgrade

then reboot, and retry

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install build-essential


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Still didn't work, but doing the reset it hit me that since i have GRUB again I can just use the shell prompt to install.







So I finally have my driver's installed and all monitors working and hopefully I won't break my Linux this time. What can I do about the broken packages thing? -f install doesn't fix anything and the last time I tried using the 'fix broken packages' in advanced options it bricked the OS. Should I just ignore it? Thanks again for the help @bigblock990


----------



## TK421

Anyone know how to optimize intel cpu and nvidia gpu under windows7? I'd like to get more PPD if possible.

Also, I have a username under OCN team and have requested a "key" for verification. How do I pair a 2nd computer to fold under my credit?


----------



## dman811

Enter the username and team number you are currently folding under as well as the passkey that gets sent to you by Stanford on any computer.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

back in business....again ....for now...









Lesson learned: focus on one package at a time and everything goes a lot smoother. Also Teamviewer's dependents don't seem to get along with FAHClient's dependents


----------



## bigblock990

@dman811 SOON™


----------



## dman811

If you haven't already, please vote!


----------



## fasttracker440

Anyone else having trouble getting WU my system has been idle all day not getting anything.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Anyone else having trouble getting WU my system has been idle all day not getting anything.


I don't fold with AMD cards but @mmonnin was talking about the server issues.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I don't fold with AMD cards but @mmonnin was talking about the server issues.


Some info here:
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=28361
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=28353

Adding advanced may give you a shot at some different WUs.


----------



## fasttracker440

I finally broke the top 50 for the team.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> I finally broke the top 50 for the team.


Congrats!


----------



## RushiMP

@Klue22

Gentleman, the race to a billion just got interesting...


----------



## hertz9753

Nice!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> @Klue22
> 
> Gentleman, the race to a billion just got interesting...


Leg it! Wonder who's going to pick it up first?


----------



## mmonnin

The race to 1bil is going to be close.


----------



## RushiMP

Indeed. Que rocky theme music....


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Younger brother's rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to watercool it when we all head back to Atlanta lol


My god... the dust. Did he get it under water yet?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Is anyone else getting a lot of core 18s and 21s lately? My 7 Day Avg is wrecked thanks to them







. Anyway, just askin....


----------



## lanofsong

Mostly 18's and 21's but this has been like this for quite some time. The PPD is all over the place on them. However, it looks like you have a different problem, has your GPU downclocked to base clock speed? Maybe a restart is required.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Mostly 18's and 21's but this has been like this for quite some time. The PPD is all over the place on them. However, it looks like you have a different problem, has your GPU downclocked to base clock speed? Maybe a restart is required.


Well for some reason, I can't use my max clock speed when folding. In the nVidia Xserver console, even if I select maximum performance mode, it still only runs art level 2 instead of 3. That combined with the fact that I'm back in school and using my computer a bit more (in windows) further diminishes my PPD. I do need to re-install Linux though, and this time make sure I'm using the right CD so I get 14.10 rather than 14.04 which isn't so fond of Maxwell.


----------



## mmonnin

Folding uses the P2 state,


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Folding uses the P2 state,


Oh....I see. Well then I guess that's that. I still need to install a newer version of ubuntu anyway (for other reasons), which I actually have time to do today so I guess I'll get that out of the way. Is there anything I can do to change that? P2 under-clocks both my GPU and Mem.


----------



## mmonnin

My P2 state is the same GPU clock as P3. Just the Mem is lower but FAH is more dependent on the GPU clock.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> My P2 state is the same GPU clock as P3. Just the Mem is lower but FAH is more dependent on the GPU clock.


I think because I overclocked my P3 was the only reason the P2 was lower.

On another note, after 4 days, I finally have 15.10 up and running and can fold again. Probably the most painful upgrade I've ever carried out in my life. . Day 1 was spent trying to get the installer to write to the SSD. Tried every way I could think of (new table, Gparted, letting installer handle partitions) and finally was able to use the disk management tool in Windows to re-format it to exFAT before I could write to it (???), then the next day was spent trying to figure out why I couldn't boot after install; all I would get is a blinking cursor. Tired 15.04, same thing so eventually wound up going back to 14.04. Tired to upgrade via terminal from 14.04, but since it skipped 14.10 for some reason and went straight for 15.10, completely broke that install. Went back to install 15.10 which magically worked this time. Then spent the next day and today fighting with Nouveau







..... and to think I started all this by saying "I'm just going to do a clean install so I can avoid any problems"







I need a drink...


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah, on each of my two Ubuntu machines I've installed Linux multiple times, like 5-6, before I got it right. Now I don't touch either with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yeah, on each of my two Ubuntu machines I've installed Linux multiple times, like 5-6, before I got it right. Now I don't touch either with a 10 foot pole.


This is true for me - lol.


----------



## bigblock990

Come on guys, Linux is awesome. Who doesn't like having to reinstall graphics drivers after installing 10mb of security updates









Seriously though, I've had pretty good luck. Haven't ran into any issues the helpful members here, or a quick consult with google hasn't fixed.


----------



## lanofsong

Linux is awesome, however, I spent 3 Saturdays in a row trying my 980 when i first got it, to fold optimally in Linux - so may re-installations - arghhhhh. - but the PPD increase made it all worth while ...... i think


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Yeah, on each of my two Ubuntu machines I've installed Linux multiple times, like 5-6, before I got it right. Now I don't touch either with a 10 foot pole.


I can believe it. The worst part is one of the reasons I wanted to upgrade was so I could use steam, which for some reason never works for me in 14.04. but during the Battle of Nouveau the libGLs got screwed up and I keep getting the swrast_dri.so error. I'm scared to re-install at this point so I guess I'll just stick to Windows for steam.

EDIT: So after doing some more digging, I found out that Steam/Valve sorta dropped the ball, in that they still have old libgc packages in the the "latest" install, which don't play well with mesa libs in 15.04/15.10. I guess 14.10 is the sweet spot then?


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Come on guys, Linux is awesome. Who doesn't like having to reinstall graphics drivers after installing 10mb of security updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I've had pretty good luck. Haven't ran into any issues the helpful members here, or a quick consult with google hasn't fixed.


Don't get me wrong, I love Linux, but these installs........














Still, it beats the Windows 10 shenanigans


----------



## mmonnin

Is there a version out there with 346.96 out there pre-installed instead of that nouveau crap? Man that would make it so much easier.


----------



## bfromcolo

I added a 950 to my Linux system, which already had a 960. I am running 346.96 currently, this driver does not list the 950 as officially supported. It works but the 950 is getting 98k to 121k PPD from what I have seen so far, it boosts to 1316 at stock clocks. Is the best driver for a 950 different from the best driver for a 960? Other than nvidia-smi showing an incorrect P state, the card seems to be working fine.


----------



## mmonnin

Maybe the 950 is newer than 346.96? But that's supposed to be the best for Linux/Maxwell.

The cards will be in the P2 state for folding.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Maybe the 950 is newer than 346.96? But that's supposed to be the best for Linux/Maxwell.
> 
> The cards will be in the P2 state for folding.


Yes when I use the NVIDIA control panel it shows P2, but when I attach remotely through SSH the nvidia-smi display shows P0. I was just wondering if there was a better driver for the 950 specifically.

The first NVIDIA that explicitly supports the 950 looks like 355.69

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/355.69/355.69-win10-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


----------



## mmonnin

PPD seem to be ok for stock clocks. I think some of said like 150k PPD was with OC'd cards.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Folding uses the P2 state,


I'm in P0 state on the 950, weirdly.

And 150k on 950's? I can hardly reach above 140k! Would Linux or BSD help?


----------



## mmonnin

Linux would for sure.


----------



## Rayce185

But not via VM...


----------



## BWG

Native


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Assuming you can get it up and running, which takes a fair bit of patience, but it's worth it. Before i foolishly upgraded my driver, I was averaging 160K+ (also before school started and I wasn't on my PC as much). Waiting for a WU to be near completion when I'm actually home so I can finish out and install 346.96.


----------



## BWG

Who runs Linux from a thumb drive? That seems like an alternative. Somewhat a dual boot.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

I tried it once, but it was painfully slow...although I'm used to running Windows on a Sammy EVO and now I'm running Ubuntu from a Corsair Force so my perception of 'slow' may be off a bit


----------



## bigblock990

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Who runs Linux from a thumb drive? That seems like an alternative. Somewhat a dual boot.


I do, works great. I suggest usb 3.0 for lag free operation. usb 2.0 works fine, as in full PPD but desktop is laggy.


----------



## BWG

I was going to say I use 3.0 and my drive benches higher than a mechanical.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> false
> I do, works great. I suggest usb 3.0 for lag free operation. usb 2.0 works fine, as in full PPD but desktop is laggy.


I think that was my issue; Running it on USB 2.0


----------



## BWG

OMG that's so old!


----------



## mega_option101

It's abnormally quiet in here....


----------



## lanofsong

@BWG was king of smack talk......as for folding, well....pretty good


----------



## hertz9753

What?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What?


Hi hertz, what are you folding on?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Hi hertz, what are you folding on?


Windows


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Windows


Hardware-wise


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Hardware-wise


This was my attempt at a little 'trash talk' with Hertz who folds in Team Competition using Windows on his GTX980....................when running in Linux is where it is at


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> This was my attempt at a little 'trash talk' with Hertz who folds in Team Competition using Windows on his GTX980....................when running in Linux is where it is at


What are the gains?

I remember running a Fedora folding distro at one point in my days for an overclocked E8400


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> What are the gains?
> 
> I remember running a Fedora folding distro at one point in my days for an overclocked E8400


~10% with nvidia gpu's


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> This was my attempt at a little 'trash talk' with Hertz who folds in Team Competition using Windows on his GTX980....................when running in Linux is where it is at


Funny, I remember back in the day giving many others a good run for their money with my 780 Classified... And I was on Windows


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Hi hertz, what are you folding on?
> 
> 
> 
> Windows
Click to expand...

You be quiet or I will open up my trench coat.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You be quiet or I will open up my trench coat.


What, going to sell him a knockoff Rolex?


----------



## hertz9753

Nope, I have invisible orange and black GPU's.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Nope, I have invisible orange and black GPU's.


Ehh, I'm not touching Zotac products with a ten foot pole


----------



## hertz9753

You missed your chance to say sexy.







Six of my cards start with EVGA and only three of them have 980 in the name...


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You be quiet or I will open up my trench coat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What, going to sell him a knockoff Rolex?












I just finished a fairly painless install on Ubuntu 16.04 , with my GTX 960 running on 364.19. Let's see how this goes....


----------



## DarthBaggins

That reminds me I could always sell my Tag Heuer Formula 1 and get a pair of 1080's lol (of course I need to have it cleaned first) But I'm sure my mom would be pissed that I sold it as it was my 25th bday present - she thought it was time for me to have a "Real" watch


----------



## hertz9753

No! You need that to be ridiculously good looking.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That reminds me I could always sell my Tag Heuer Formula 1 and get a pair of 1080's lol (of course I need to have it cleaned first) But I'm sure my mom would be pissed that I sold it as it was my 25th bday present - she thought it was time for me to have a "Real" watch


One of my old customers kept trying to sell me the limited edition one they put out for that one motorcycle racer a few years ago.... Was a nice looking watch, "only" $900 CAD but the storage box was a white helmet!







Tag Heur makes some really REALLY nice watches, but in all honesty I think I'd actually have problems getting one that's more than $250 CAD or so... Then again, I stopped wearing one years ago because I'd catch my old Timex Ironman on literally everything (funny how working in a car will do that)


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's why this one is not nicked up, I rarely wore it and especially not while I was working on cars lol. But now I wear it alot more since I have to dress more professional - nice change from being covered in grease/dirt/oil/coolant


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That's why this one is not nicked up, I rarely wore it and especially not while I was working on cars lol. But now I wear it alot more since I have to dress more professional - nice change from being covered in grease/dirt/oil/coolant


They try to make me dress "professionally" at work and they're lucky to get the uniform. Then again, I don't like dressing up, I just like doing my job... Sadly, cars were just a hobby, and nowadays thanks to a job I had 12 years ago twisting wrenches for a living is impossible, but I'll live.


----------



## DarthBaggins

No uniforms for me, just dress slacks, dress shirt and tie


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No uniforms for me, just dress slacks, dress shirt and tie


Well, we have uniform shirts, but...... Almost all of us wear golf shirts now since our branch manager feels we're more appraochable that way. I'm also usually wearing black shorts to go with it (provided by work too, woohooooo free work clothes!). Best part was when the top brass came in (not just the top for our company, but from our parent company) they saw that pretty much nobody was wearing uniform shirts, noticed how much more comfortable everyone was in golf shirts (including customers!).... And, who knows, maybe the golf shirts will become actually approved in our policies ^_^


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> ~10% with nvidia gpu's


Thank you for the reply









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a fairly painless install on Ubuntu 16.04 , with my GTX 960 running on 364.19. Let's see how this goes....


Let me know how it does go









Would be interested to see if maybe I should revert to Linux for [email protected]


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Let me know how it does go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interested to see if maybe I should revert to Linux for [email protected]


I can honestly say that I can't remember a more pain free Ubuntu, and despite my modified work schedule that had me working from home in the afternoons and doing online classes (during all of which I was either folding at Medium or not at all) I still did okay for the month. I have to wait until August to get a real sense of what I can do though so stay tuned







.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> I can honestly say that I can't remember a more pain free Ubuntu, and despite my modified work schedule that had me working from home in the afternoons and doing online classes (during all of which I was either folding at Medium or not at all) I still did okay for the month. I have to wait until August to get a real sense of what I can do though so stay tuned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I await patiently


----------



## fasttracker440

Is there a easy cut and past option to get my HFM stats page to show up in my sig? Here is my page http://bmhamm.zapto.org


----------



## DarthBaggins

Might snag a PNY/OCZ Toshiba 120GB ssd at work to load Ubuntu onto the 4790k rig since I got a steal of a deal on an 8GB kit of ddr3 2400 at Frys for $39.99 (Klevv Neo's at that) so I can shake things up in i7 category


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Anyone have an 6800K yet, and tried folding? Looking into one for my next build.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I could run one in my new x99 Strix board. Downloading Mint 18 for the Box, so time to wake the 4790k back up. .


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Came home to discover the power went out at some point and I lost 4 hours of fold time. So to keep things fair, I need everyone to stop folding for 4 hours..........what?


----------



## hertz9753

But I already did that...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Glad I hooked the UPS up cause we had a really bad storm roll through while I was at work


----------



## rollingdice

Got my RX480 a few days ago. Tried to fold with it but the client did not recognize the card


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rollingdice*
> 
> Got my RX480 a few days ago. Tried to fold with it but the client did not recognize the card


Update GPUs.txt


----------



## rollingdice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Update GPUs.txt


320k ppd on P9704 with 2'3" TPF. Thanks!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rollingdice*
> 
> 320k ppd on P9704 with 2'3" TPF. Thanks!


Wow - very nice


----------



## bigblock990

@DarthBaggins How have the 6950x been selling? I'm hoping not very well, so intel will get a reality check for skylake-e launch.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I havent seen any sold since launch. Intel is crazy thinking they'll sell a consumer/enthusiast line chip at that price (even if they are $1600 at my store)


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, I gt some trash talk... my home central A/C unit gave up the ghost a few days ago... had an HVAC dude go repair it and since then no internet connection... sigh....

If it ain't one thing, it's another...

So TRASH all A/C units and internet companies! They all crapola!!!

LOL!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, I gt some trash talk... my home central A/C unit gave up the ghost a few days ago... had an HVAC dude go repair it and since then no internet connection... sigh....
> 
> If it ain't one thing, it's another...
> 
> So TRASH all A/C units and internet companies! They all crapola!!!
> 
> LOL!


Little did you know, the HVAC guy folds for EVGA.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Little did you know, the HVAC guy folds for EVGA.


OMG!!! You must be right! Maybe he does BOINC as well!

SABOTAGE! THAT HAS TO BE IT!!!









GRRRRrrrrrrr!

TeamViewer useless without internet connection too...










PS: Wonder of wonders, the internet started working again.... my setups are running again... just happened about 1 hour ago... sheesh...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just won a new case thanks to ProClockers:
Anidees AI7


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just won a new case thanks to ProClockers:
> Anidees AI7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Huh, that's an intriguing case, never heard of the company before. Congrats on the win!


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I havent seen any sold since launch. Intel is crazy thinking they'll sell a consumer/enthusiast line chip at that price (even if they are $1600 at my store)


Yeah I thought the same. I wasn't sure if I was just being cheap or not, but $1600 for a consumer CPU seemed completely uncalled for. What are your 6800K seelin for atm? Also, Intel is pretty dick, in that the prices don't budge much at all for older gen CPUs either. A 5930k still sells for 580 on Newegg, despite being less powerful than the 6800K.


----------



## Tex1954

Internet at house dead again... sheesh...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Internet at house dead again... sheesh...












That's upsetting!!


----------



## fasttracker440

@bigblock990 Guess who is on your threat list More hardware is inbound as well.


----------



## bigblock990

You aren't the only one, I just have my TC 980 folding


----------



## hertz9753

I have my Scrappy-Doo costume on...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ok it's on now, finally no more Sketchy HotSpot bouncing for me


----------



## hertz9753

How long did you have to listen to the music while you were on hold? Was it like being in an elevator for 10 or 11 months?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Never even had to pick up a phone lol


----------



## hertz9753

I think you tied a note to Bennie and that is why it took so long. A round trip could weeks and then you have to reply and send him back.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wilson is the Basset, Bennie is the PitBull lol. And I don't use Sky as a messenger cause she would never get to where she needed to be.


----------



## hertz9753

Don't make me do the Wilson volleyball thing again.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I think you tied a note to Bennie and that is why it took so long. A round trip could weeks and then you have to reply and send him back.


That is so funny!

LOL!


----------



## hertz9753

That is what Darth looked like when he looking for Wilson and his internet.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lmao


----------



## Tex1954

Dang stats down again... sheesh...










(Where is Wilson when ya need him....)


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Dang stats down again... sheesh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Where is Wilson when ya need him....)


Word on the street is that Stanford is busy updating servers.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Word on the street is that Stanford is busy updating servers.


The REAL word on the street is that Bigblock requested a super long server update so that Still in Beta could preserve their very fragile lead over The 'Most AWESOME PPD Police - just sayin'


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I'm going to have to dig up my old GTX 460 cards and blow you all away I guess.... or maybe scare you with a couple 9800 GT Akimbo cards...

LOL!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, I'm going to have to dig up my old GTX 460 cards and blow you all away I guess.... or maybe scare you with a couple 9800 GT Akimbo cards...
> 
> LOL!


Well, I will dig up my MSI OC PE 660Ti - sorry, that is as far as I can go back







It was the GPU used in my first build and first that I folded on


----------



## hertz9753

My first folding GPU was a BFG 8800GT. After that I moved on to GTX 260, 275 and a few 460's. I sold most of my cards to build 3 2600K rigs after the big WU's were added for CPU's. I was pretty mad when Stanford decreased the time limit for QRB and took the eight threaded i7 and i5's running a hacked script out of the picture. You needed at least a 2P server board to complete the WU's in time so I built two more rigs and filled them with 10 GTX 460's. Close to 200k PPD with the heat to prove it.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> My first folding GPU was a BFG 8800GT. After that I moved on to GTX 260, 275 and a few 460's. I sold most of my cards to build 3 2600K rigs after the big WU's were added for CPU's. I was pretty mad when Stanford decreased the time limit for QRB and took the eight threaded i7 and i5's running a hacked script out of the picture. You needed at least a 2P server board to complete the WU's in time so I built two more rigs and filled them with 10 GTX 460's. Close to 200k PPD with the heat to prove it.


They had 8800GT's in 1950?


----------



## hertz9753

You are naughty.


----------



## BWG

Like Johnny Manziel


----------



## hertz9753

I was thinking about milk shakes.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Like Johnny Manziel


**** noob.


----------



## hertz9753

Who let Yoda in here?


----------



## jarble

Water cooling parts are installed and the temperature is dropping outside. Gunning to reclaim the number 25 spot


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Who let Yoda in here?


He hitched a ride on your back lol


----------



## Ithanul

Sure is nutty in here.


----------



## DarthBaggins

We're like squirrels prepping for winter, just a bunch o' nuts


----------



## Ryahn

@JedixJarf and @Fir3Chi3f

I am coming for you!!!!! Well not really coming after you, it will be 12-14 days before I catch up ^_^


----------



## Simmons572

I feel like I am chasing moving targets now that I am close to the top 25. Just checked EOC, and it looks like my next rank gain will be in 5 months or so


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> JedixJarf and Fir3Chi3f
> 
> I am coming for you!!!!! Well not really coming after you, it will be 12-14 days before I catch up ^_^


We have a rabble rouser! I probably can't stop you with that PPD, but I can update my junk and spin up my other garbage to keep you off a few more days!


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> We have a rabble rouser! I probably can't stop you with that PPD, but I can update my junk and spin up my other garbage to keep you off a few more days!


Challenge accepted!

To the best racer


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I feel like I am chasing moving targets now that I am close to the top 25. Just checked EOC, and it looks like my next rank gain will be in 5 months or so


Yup, my only direction is backwards now.


----------



## Simmons572

We just need to step up out PPD gains. Unfortunately for me, I am addicted to folding on AMD. Unless they put out some higher producing cards soon, my PPD gains are not going to be very great.

Ah well. Once I find a good x8/x8 mATX Ryzen board, then I can finally get my RX 480 online.


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> We just need to step up out PPD gains. Unfortunately for me, I am addicted to folding on AMD. Unless they put out some higher producing cards soon, my PPD gains are not going to be very great.
> 
> Ah well. Once I find a good x8/x8 mATX Ryzen board, then I can finally get my RX 480 online.


Hopefully with Ryzen now, there might be hope.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> We just need to step up out PPD gains. Unfortunately for me, I am addicted to folding on AMD. Unless they put out some higher producing cards soon, my PPD gains are not going to be very great.
> 
> Ah well. Once I find a good x8/x8 mATX Ryzen board, then I can finally get my RX 480 online.


I am having good luck with the Biostar X370GT7 right now. No memory issues (3200 c14) and has been stable for a week. I have an Asus prime I will be testing soon and will let you know how it goes. The biostar is a good deal because it comes with a free 240gb ssd and slightly higher end sound. Looks quality but the bios is a little different than I am used to, also their utilities suck.

EDIT: oops reading comprehension sucks, you said mATX


----------



## Simmons572

Heh, I got excited for a moment.









I am using a thermaltake core v21, so mATX is a hard restriction.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> We just need to step up out PPD gains. Unfortunately for me, I am addicted to folding on AMD. Unless they put out some higher producing cards soon, my PPD gains are not going to be very great.
> 
> Ah well. Once I find a good x8/x8 mATX Ryzen board, then I can finally get my RX 480 online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having good luck with the Biostar X370GT7 right now. No memory issues (3200 c14) and has been stable for a week. I have an Asus prime I will be testing soon and will let you know how it goes. The biostar is a good deal because it comes with a free 240gb ssd and slightly higher end sound. Looks quality but the bios is a little different than I am used to, also their utilities suck.
> 
> EDIT: oops reading comprehension sucks, you said mATX
Click to expand...

My ASUS Prime has been flawless so far. I haven't tried to push the memory yet, and I am only running 2 DIMMs at 2400. The 1700 I have is decent too. It has been stable at 3.8, and that is just a quick and dirty OC to test it out.


----------



## hertz9753

Where is my beloved friendly trash talking?


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Where is my beloved friendly trash talking?


Whoops, @WonderMutt check your six, because I am coming for you.


----------



## hertz9753

When I check my six it looks like I'm slowing down to get passed. I'm coming for you guys on my mobility scooter.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Whoops, @WonderMutt
> check your six, because I am coming for you.


Hhhmmm, @tictoc, now the question is, do I turn on my other 2 GTX 970s and push my output up or do I let you catch me...Ah, let's have some fun, I'll fire up the 970s for a couple days and we'll see what that does to you catching me!


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Hhhmmm, @tictoc, now the question is, do I turn on my other 2 GTX 970s and push my output up or do I let you catch me...Ah, let's have some fun, I'll fire up the 970s for a couple days and we'll see what that does to you catching me!


*gets popcorn*


----------



## tictoc

Well then, I might have to give my 1070s a break from BOINC, and let them do a little folding for the next few weeks.


----------



## WonderMutt

And the game is on!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Made it to Nantucket finally. . . set up the rig in the basement for now - the 5930k is only hitting 46c and I'm reinstalling Precision XOC so I'll see how the 1080SC does on air in the basement before I put the block and backplate on which were waiting for me when I got here. .


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Made it to Nantucket finally. . . set up the rig in the basement for now - the 5930k is only hitting 46c and I'm reinstalling Precision XOC so I'll see how the 1080SC does on air in the basement before I put the block and backplate on which were waiting for me when I got here. .


All nice, black and shiny...wait...what are those beige things? Are those speakers from this decade?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol nope good old Altec Lansing desktop speakers


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol nope good old Altec Lansing desktop speakers


How do you live??? I think I had a pair of those when I was playing the original Half Life, they matched my case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

They have surprisingly great sound quality, plus the home stereo goodies wouldn't fit in the 4Runner w/ everything else packed in.


----------



## hertz9753

I bet you say that to all of the tiny PC speakers...


----------



## WonderMutt

Well, @tictoc, you threw down the gauntlet, so I turned up the heat! Let's see what you have!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I bet you say that to all of the tiny PC speakers...


lol it's the same set I had when I was last up here when the rig was in the M8. And the Logitech z301's I have at home will never be used on a rig again (only set I've had that sound flat with no bass even with a "sub")


----------



## jarble

That's quite the spike there


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> That's quite the spike there


It seems every team is like that.

Looks like a double update at 6pm yesterday for the team points. User points look in line.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> It seems every team is like that.
> 
> Looks like a double update at 6pm yesterday for the team points. User points look in line.


There must have been some sort of delayed/retrospective credits. I had a couple of credits show up yesterday during a period when I had not completed any units. I was beginning to think that someone else was folding under my name, but there were no further unexpected updates.


----------



## lanofsong

Looks like it could be points for a backlog of completed units that were not awarded because of server issues.

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=29804&start=15


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Well, @tictoc, you threw down the gauntlet, so I turned up the heat! Let's see what you have!


----------



## WonderMutt

I may have poked a bear...


----------



## hertz9753

That's just Smokey giving you a bear hug...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I may have poked a bear...


Would seem so.

Ugh...this wait for an AIB 1080 Ti is bugging me now.
Still kicking myself for not getting two at the same time.







(darn, slow butt tax return)


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Maybe trying to encode super intricate HQ video on an i5-6400 wasn't the best of ideas.


----------



## Ryahn

Been getting some good WUs. Got a few 1mil points for the past few days. Normally only seeing between 800k-900k.


----------



## WonderMutt

OK, @tictoc, I think I am going to have to concede defeat. My wife got upset when it was 50F outside and I had the AC on because our basement had gotten up to 75F with both my computers folding. Apparently, when it is 50F outside, we shouldn't be running the AC...who knew!?









You'll probably catch me within a week or so now that I'm back down to just one 970. But well played, sir, well played.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> OK, @tictoc, I think I am going to have to concede defeat. My wife got upset when it was 50F outside and I had the AC on because our basement had gotten up to 75F with both my computers folding. Apparently, when it is 50F outside, we shouldn't be running the AC...who knew!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably catch me within a week or so now that I'm back down to just one 970. But well played, sir, well played.


AC when it's 50 outside is classic.









I was messing around with my gear over the weekend, but now I should be at a steady 2 million PPD. I'll probably keep at least one 1070 rolling for at least the next week.


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm Back!!!
Just moved into a new apartment. Pretty much settled in. (Meaning I have the computers, electric, and the internet running, but nothing else. Priorities man!) Only going to fold part time. FATs and the like. Running the system right now to get a weekly benchmark of the type of points I can expect.

I'm so high up in the Overclock.net Folding team its going to take 1.7 months to pass the next guy on the list. (47 Knucklehead) I am currently ranked #132 with more than 80 million points accumulated.


----------



## sakae48

i'm back on folding (not 24/7 tho..)

now i can finish 2WU in a few hours









but the watt meter hurts my eyes


----------



## jarble

Down to just the 980 while I put blocks on the 1080ti's (Need to do a full system flush to clean the last of the gold sparkles out)







...... pass me if you dare


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Down to just the 980 while I put blocks on the 1080ti's (Need to do a full system flush to clean the last of the gold sparkles out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... pass me if you dare


Same here, without the 1080Ti part







- only running one 980 at the moment.

BTW my 980 > your 980







Lets see what that 980 of yours can do - bring it on jarble


----------



## jarble

I really do need to dial this thing in its at 1450 but I have never put the time in to figure out what it could pull. What are 980's normally good for?

Also I love the mayhems sparkly but this stuff gets everywhere


----------



## Ryahn

@Fir3Chi3f @JedixJarf

So its been what, 1 week and 5 days? Stats are showing that I should pass both of you by tomorrow









It was a good challenge. I think I got lucky with a few WUs though.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> @Fir3Chi3f @JedixJarf
> 
> So its been what, 1 week and 5 days? Stats are showing that I should pass both of you by tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good challenge. I think I got lucky with a few WUs though.


You'll pass me in just under 2 weeks. I just can't produce as much as you can.

Might have to get the wifes GPU running while she is at work for that extra PPD. Not sure what her Asus R7 260X OC will get but every little bit helps.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And it'll take @Ryahn closer to a year to catch me lol. .


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Same here, without the 1080Ti part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - only running one 980 at the moment.
> 
> BTW my 980 > your 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what that 980 of yours can do - bring it on jarble


TI's are under water at last! It is so nice to to hear those horrible fans screaming all the time (80c at 100% fan vs 40c and near silent fans)














I need to catch up on some masseffect but I am hoping I can hit my 10mil ppw minimum now that I am back online









edit also it looks like your 980 handly smokes mine


----------



## Ryahn

Looks like I will be taking a hit on points. Lord Xeb helped me build a dedicated folding rig and had to turn off my main rig for while to transfer components out of it.


----------



## kiwwanna

@Cerberus Hmm, I think somethings off here... I don't see this happening.








Welcome to try though, try if you can!


----------



## Simmons572

Welp, if everything AMD has stated up to this point is true, then Ryzen R5 drops tomorrow.


----------



## hertz9753

Will it be the real deal or make you wipe many times? I have been there and done that.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*
> 
> @Cerberus Hmm, I think somethings off here... I don't see this happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to try though, try if you can!


was having issues with [email protected] crashing the past couple days. back to 100% though. also just added a 970. CHOO CHOOO


----------



## kiwwanna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerberus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*
> 
> @Cerberus Hmm, I think somethings off here... I don't see this happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to try though, try if you can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was having issues with [email protected] crashing the past couple days. back to 100% though. also just added a 970. CHOO CHOOO
Click to expand...

Glad you got that sorted, it's frustrating I know. You're going to fly by me next week. I'm stepping up my 1080 to a Ti be sad without a GPU, don't get comfy when you pass me. I'll be back with vengeance


----------



## jarble

Finally retook a top twenty spot


----------



## FranZe

Hi









One new folder on the team. With me i've one 1070, not much but i'll fold as much as possible. And please, dont hang me for my weak English. Goodwill and ton of patience is the key words here, maybe glasses too









Happy folding


----------



## lanofsong

Welcome to the team FranZe


----------



## bfromcolo

I heard some of y'all had CPU cores over here doing nuttin?!? And in the middle of the BOINC Pentathlon no less.


----------



## FranZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Welcome to the team FranZe


Thanks


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I heard some of y'all had CPU cores over here doing nuttin?!? And in the middle of the BOINC Pentathlon no less.


It looks like @BWG as a bunch of cores doing "nuttin"


----------



## epidemic

I have never been in the top 20 before.


----------



## BWG

My cores are running my clash of clans bots though. There's 16 bots on 1 PC. Wohooo. I used to have to run 2 PC's to do that.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> My cores are running my clash of clans bots though. There's 16 bots on 1 PC. Wohooo. I used to have to run 2 PC's to do that.


Hey, we could use your help running OpenZika in worldcommunitygrid for BOINC.

BWG - Let's do this!


----------



## BWG

Still overclocking and playing with the settings.


----------



## Erick Silver

No May FAT? Whats up with that?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> No May FAT? Whats up with that?


May Mon 22nd - Wed 24th


----------



## Erick Silver

No thread for it?


----------



## navjack27

i dunno where else to post about this stuff but... you folders who main linux for their boxes are just straight up saints and gods of patience.

its been a trying past couple days trying to do that myself. ryzen needs the newest kernel or else ppd falls when doing gpu + cpu folding. so i got that sorted out finally. the drivers needed some coaxing to get working for nvidia. right now i'm still struggling with not being sure about what clockspeeds i'm actually running at AND IF the drivers know what to do with my modded bios card.



so... this is what it takes to be competitive eh? i can get used to this constant tending to my machines


----------



## Simmons572

Glad you finally posted in here Nav.









@everyone, you should have seen some of the profanities that he's been posting in our discord dealing with these kernel issues









I hope ya get these issues worked out soon, system stability is definitely nice to have lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Someone say Discord?! I've been working on my own channel lately and Lawlocaust gaming's channel thanks to their feature/interview I did with them a few weeks ago. .


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, Linux distros require a good chunk of patience.

Which reminds me, I need to get back fiddling with the [email protected]/BOINC rig since I am done with finals now.
If I can now get myself away from Horizon Zero Dawn, the game is so addicting.


----------



## navjack27

@Simmons572 - i have to edit my posts on here so often before i press send... and after. my mouth is filthy HALP

EDIT: custom modded bios... still not getting full clocks. i'm beyond frustrated. 1379mhz isn't whats defined in my bios :-( JUST WORK


----------



## NBrock

Woot woot! Team Rank 29!


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Woot woot! Team Rank 29!


Still below me and I haven't folded in a year....


----------



## DarthBaggins

Need to snag another 1080, if I can find one for the same or better price than what I paid for my current one plus need a block & backplate


----------



## Ithanul

Hehe, Darth, your new avater makes me giggle.

I think a good chunk of use Southerners be part of that second breakfast club.








Considering all the Waffle Houses down here.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Still below me and I haven't folded in a year....


You may want to fire back up if you want to keep your spot







for I intend to relieve you of it


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Still below me and I haven't folded in a year....


I did not even fold for a year and I beat you


----------



## gowanlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Need to snag another 1080, if I can find one for the same or better price than what I paid for my current one plus need a block & backplate


Grab one for me as well


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gowanlock*
> 
> Grab one for me as well


if I find two for under $400 again it will be hard not to buy them lol. But of course the blocks always add to the cost.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gowanlock*
> 
> Grab one for me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I find two for under $400 again it will be hard not to buy them lol. But of course the blocks always add to the cost.
Click to expand...

I want to say NO! buy a GTX 1050 Ti but @BWG sends his kids to my house to shake me down for $5 every time I say "No!". This reply just cost me $10.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The EVGA FTW 1050Ti is running $162 on their site, would prefer one that comes with the 6pin to allow for more power.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> if I find two for under $400 again it will be hard not to buy them lol. But of course the blocks always add to the cost.


I nabbed two 1070 SC at Best Buy at around 409. Not bad considering they both came with game codes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The EVGA FTW 1050Ti is running $162 on their site, would prefer one that comes with the 6pin to allow for more power.


Right now they selling the 1050Ti at 154.99. Been a lot of sales of late on Nvidia cards.
Amazon has the MSI Gaming X version which looks to have six pin for 159.99.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I nabbed two 1070 SC at Best Buy at around 409. Not bad considering they both came with game codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now they selling the 1050Ti at 154.99. Been a lot of sales of late on Nvidia cards.
> Amazon has the MSI Gaming X version which looks to have six pin for 159.99.


My 2 1070's > Your 2 1070's


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> My 2 1070's > Your 2 1070's


?

I actually have more than two of them. Hehe, got to love the mining at the moment to expand rigs while paying off the card.







Once the mining craze dies down again, I will be outputting some serious numbers in [email protected]


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The EVGA FTW 1050Ti is running $162 on their site, would prefer one that comes with the 6pin to allow for more power.


But the retail price of one of those cards is $170. Come on Darth, all of the cool kids are doing it and I don't want to have to make you sit at the cold lunch table with Ryahn.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ?
> 
> I actually have more than two of them. Hehe, got to love the mining at the moment to expand rigs while paying off the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the mining craze dies down again, I will be outputting some serious numbers in [email protected]


Do they no longer teach the less than/more than symbol in school? It's not the number of 1070's you have that matters, it's how you use it.









Where's my picture you're supposed to draw for me?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Do they no longer teach the less than/more than symbol in school? It's not the number of 1070's you have that matters, it's how you use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's my picture you're supposed to draw for me?


I did not know how you where using that symbol. I recognize the symbol, but not the idea you where trying to come across with it.

Fair warning, my English is my weak subject. So, sometimes ideas don't come across easy with me. Plus, when I see math symbols, I tend to take those to a literal sense. So, 2 > 2 ....yeah...









What picture? Sorry if I don't remember.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> But the retail price of one of those cards is $170. Come on Darth, all of the cool kids are doing it and I don't want to have to make you sit at the cold lunch table with Ryahn.


lol, I'll see what I can do w/in the next month - I'm also trying to finally upgrade my monitor to atleast 1440p (IPS/VA) as I'm tired of my vs238h (TN that is not color accurate even after calibrating numerous times)
Now to trade my 1080 for a 1080Ti and find someone to buy the block and backplate


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> You may want to fire back up if you want to keep your spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for I intend to relieve you of it


I'll let you pass me, for now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> I did not even fold for a year and I beat you


I'll let you have this one, never made it to the top but was headed in that direction. These new Pascal GPUs are nuts for numbers, wait till I get my hands on a full set, and by set I mean 1080 Ti (multiple). I'll come back, don't worry.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> I'll let you pass me, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you have this one, never made it to the top but was headed in that direction. These new Pascal GPUs are nuts for numbers, wait till I get my hands on a full set, and by set I mean 1080 Ti (multiple). I'll come back, don't worry.


We would love to have you back in any capacity







The 1080ti's are folding monsters if they get the right units but the point spread is worse than the older cards (highs past 1.6m and lows 800k) so massive swings in output


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> We would love to have you back in any capacity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1080ti's are folding monsters if they get the right units but the point spread is worse than the older cards (highs past 1.6m and lows 800k) so massive swings in output


800k is kinda low, seems to be similar to what I managed on my 980s, on a good day they hit just under 800k but on a bad day they'd be around low 700k/high 600k so the spread wasn't bad but a 800k spread... ouch.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> 800k is kinda low, seems to be similar to what I managed on my 980s, on a good day they hit just under 800k but on a bad day they'd be around low 700k/high 600k so the spread wasn't bad but a 800k spread... ouch.


Yeah the wide range took some getting used to nut they still average out at about 1.1-1.2m so I don't complain ......much


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Yeah the wide range took some getting used to nut they still average out at about 1.1-1.2m so I don't complain ......much


Well I intend to join the cause again, not to mention it keeps the donation groups off my back... I like to help, unfortunately I don't trust some of these groups that say all proceeds go to research when someone has to make money somewhere...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Well I intend to join the cause again, not to mention it keeps the donation groups off my back... I like to help, unfortunately I don't trust some of these groups that say all proceeds go to research when someone has to make money somewhere...


It's a good cause to be sure but it's easy to get burnt out on. I had to take a few years off after a string of hardware failures gutted my operations. But I came back and paced it a bit better this time, made sure I don't feel guilty for using the rig for me more than I fold









I know how you feel about donations ending up lining other people's pockets


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> We would love to have you back in any capacity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1080ti's are folding monsters if they get the right units but the point spread is worse than the older cards (highs past 1.6m and lows 800k) so massive swings in output
> 
> 
> 
> 800k is kinda low, seems to be similar to what I managed on my 980s, on a good day they hit just under 800k but on a bad day they'd be around low 700k/high 600k so the spread wasn't bad but a 800k spread... ouch.
Click to expand...

A really good GTX 980, not folding with Windows will average about 500K or a little more. Those numbers are closer to a GTX 980 Ti or GTX 1070.

It's good to see you posting again.


----------



## PCModderMike

@mironccr345


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> @mironccr345
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mmonnin

Nice, 930k PPD on my 980Ti at 1408MHz in Linux with a p11431. Gimmy some more of those.


----------



## NBrock

How are you guys overclocking in linux? I am thinking about doing a live boot usb so I can fold under linux on my 1080ti when I don't need my computer. I want to see what kind of PPD I can get on my 1080ti. Right now I average between 1.1 and 1.4 million ppd depending on project @ 2063 core.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> How are you guys overclocking in linux? I am thinking about doing a live boot usb so I can fold under linux on my 1080ti when I don't need my computer. I want to see what kind of PPD I can get on my 1080ti. Right now I average between 1.1 and 1.4 million ppd depending on project @ 2063 core.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1550955/ubuntu-folding-with-gtx-9xx-seriese-guide/0_30

cool-bits=28 is your friend.


----------



## Simmons572

Welp, TRN is down 2 folding slots due to summer heat and mining. If you all know someone who is itching to fold on Ryzen, or has a 980/1080/1070 sitting around, hmu


----------



## DarthBaggins

well I'm itching to fold on Ryzen but first I'd need to get together a AM4 build and it would be on the BBB lol


----------



## Simmons572

I just slapped together a relatively cheap Ryzen folding rig parts list. Should be able to get Ryzen TC worthy for ~$700


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm at $701 with a 1700x/MSI Gaming Pro Carbon, but I can throw my dual 840 Pros in and the 970 that sitting in storage (along with what case I feel like using - M8, AI7, or C70). Also my price jumped due to an EK CPU block (only $50 open-box). I know I have plenty of watercooling goodies to construct a loop for the CPU and maybe even the 970 (if I were to order a block for it).


----------



## notyettoday

Dang sounds like you guys are doing some damage in linux, does boost still work in linux? I'm going to stick with what works until I hit the 1 Billion mark this weekend, then I suppose I might as well pick an unlucky contestant rig to use as a guinea pig


----------



## Simmons572

I've started gathering more parts for my second dedicated folding rig. The gf's demands for me to return her computer are getting pretty frightening.









Should have the Nvidia rig built next month


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I've started gathering more parts for my second dedicated folding rig. The gf's demands for me to return her computer are getting pretty frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have the Nvidia rig built next month


Look at you!!! - Congratz


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Nice, 930k PPD on my 980Ti at 1408MHz in Linux with a p11431. Gimmy some more of those.


Those are some tempting numbers







but I saw how much trouble @navjack27 had and I have no intention of going through that hell myself


----------



## navjack27

You know my issues were mainly centered around the Ryzen and less any GPU stuff. You'd be fine!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Those are some tempting numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I saw how much trouble @navjack27 had and I have no intention of going through that hell myself


That WU is pretty much an exception. It's usually around 650-750k at the same clocks.

FAH/Linux NV folding should be much easier these days now that newer drivers are pretty much the same performance. It was a pain to get the old 346.96 driver, that's not in a PPA, installed. Blacklisting nouveau drivers, black screens, ugh. Ubuntu 16 just requires an extra dependency but there are plenty of examples of fixing that.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> That WU is pretty much an exception. It's usually around 650-750k at the same clocks.
> 
> FAH/Linux NV folding should be much easier these days now that newer drivers are pretty much the same performance. It was a pain to get the old 346.96 driver, that's not in a PPA, installed. Blacklisting nouveau drivers, black screens, ugh. Ubuntu 16 just requires an extra dependency but there are plenty of examples of fixing that.


If it was not for the odd outliers my win7 config is not far off it's the 400k ppd units that just kill me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> You know my issues were mainly centered around the Ryzen and less any GPU stuff. You'd be fine!


I recall you having a hell of a time with boost clocks and linux flat ignoring the bios setup.... I fear the unknown







besides I am just keeping the spot warm till you get back









Also just to keep the trash talking part of this relevant @Darkness Sakura you have been served







balls in your court now


----------



## DarthBaggins

Running the Chrome Client on the Gallery iMac (in Windows 10). Now lets see what this little i5 can get.


----------



## Tex1954

Wonder how long the April Foldathon message is going to stay up...

LOL!


----------



## mmonnin

As long as my pentathlon and FFW signature messages.


----------



## bigblock990

Jeepers, last post in here on 7-11, you guys all asleep at the wheel??









Getting a little chilly in my house, can't think of a better space heater than this


----------



## NBrock

Working my way up through the ranks. In less than 10 hours I should take 24th on the team.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Working my way up through the ranks. In less than 10 hours I should take 24th on the team.


I guess my 23rd place is next.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I guess my 23rd place is next.


Lol yep...1.5 days


----------



## mmonnin

Whoa I just saw that EOC updated the colors again. I usually just have a tab open with my own stats. It now takes 2mil to get the Red color. I'm back to being Bronze. Some other updates as well.
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/

Teams: 0 / 1+ / 100k+ / 250k+ / 500k+ / 1M+ / 2.5M+ / 5M+ / 10M+

Individual: 0 / 1+ / 15k+ / 50k+ / 100k+ / 250k+ / 500k+ / 1M+ / 2M+


----------



## zodac

Ha, yeah, he was talking about updating the colours in 08 and 09, and never got around to it. I was expecting him to go the full decade before actually changing them.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Whoa I just saw that EOC updated the colors again. I usually just have a tab open with my own stats. It now takes 2mil to get the Red color. I'm back to being Bronze. Some other updates as well.
> https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/
> 
> Teams: 0 / 1+ / 100k+ / 250k+ / 500k+ / 1M+ / 2.5M+ / 5M+ / 10M+
> 
> Individual: 0 / 1+ / 15k+ / 50k+ / 100k+ / 250k+ / 500k+ / 1M+ / 2M+


Good stuff, that was definitely long overdue.

Of course, now I am reminded of dhenzjhen, and his folding farm


----------



## navjack27

anybody else get these strange new work units for CPU? its been amazing how much they've helped me!


----------



## DarthBaggins

A7's love the cores.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

how goes TC recruitment overall? seems we're down in general.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> how goes TC recruitment overall? seems we're down in general.


A little on the quiet side at the moment


----------



## Simmons572

I have a feeling that we might snag a few new members from the FAT this month


----------



## BWG

What's TC?


----------



## hertz9753

Isn't it that Dilly Dilly stuff?


----------



## BWG

No!


----------



## Simmons572

You're doing it wrong


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it wrong


Whoa whoa whoa, what's with the copyright infringement here?


----------



## sweffymo

Have they no respect for our sacred rites of yore?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa, what's with the copyright infringement here?


No infringement, just a friendly reminder. BWG has clearly lost his touch.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa, what's with the copyright infringement here?
> 
> 
> 
> No infringement, just a friendly reminder. BWG has clearly lost his touch.
Click to expand...

Tell it to the judge, bub!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> No infringement, just a friendly reminder. BWG has clearly lost his touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it to the judge, bub!
Click to expand...

@lanofsong, we need an official ruling.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> No infringement, just a friendly reminder. BWG has clearly lost his touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it to the judge, bub!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @lanofsong, we need an official ruling.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, get your Editor buddy to come bail you out. I know how the system works.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> No infringement, just a friendly reminder. BWG has clearly lost his touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it to the judge, bub!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @lanofsong, we need an official ruling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, get your Editor buddy to come bail you out. I know how the system works.
Click to expand...

I mean it worked for us...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> I mean it worked for us...


Exactly. I _know_ how it works.


----------



## BWG

$5


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> No infringement, just a friendly reminder. BWG has clearly lost his touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it to the judge, bub!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @lanofsong, we need an official ruling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, get your Editor buddy to come bail you out. I know how the system works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean it worked for us...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ithanul

I be back at folding soon.

Fair warning: I have four 1070s and two 1080Tis now.







I just have to do some crazy rearranging of my computers this weekend between doing my in processing at my Guard unit.

Yeah...my deployment money really burn a hole into my pocket.


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I be back at folding soon.
> 
> Fair warning: I have four 1070s and two 1080Tis now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to do some crazy rearranging of my computers this weekend between doing my in processing at my Guard unit.
> 
> Yeah...my deployment money really burn a hole into my pocket.


You need a Vega for that TR







I guess I should run mine to see how it does at folding. Have not folded in ages it seems.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Was looking at picking up a 1080ti SC since the MC near me has one Open Box for $675


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> You need a Vega for that TR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should run mine to see how it does at folding. Have not folded in ages it seems.


I want to find a Vega, but they cost a bit unless I can flip some hardware here soon. Going to finally sell the X79 system off. Still debating about selling my last GTX980Ti off.

Right now trying to sell off a Game Boy Color and a PS3. May even sell my Gamecube off since I have not touch it in a long while. Need to clean my hardware hoard a bit out.


----------



## BWG

This is what folding and running 16 bots looks like. I was down for a while updating my bios and stability testing, so my PPD's real real low.


----------



## Ithanul

I see you still rocking at CoC.


----------



## DarthBaggins

need more memory, once you go 32GB's you never go back to less lol.

Also is it bad my 1050 is doing better than my 960


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> need more memory, once you go 32GB's you never go back to less lol.
> 
> Also is it bad my 1050 is doing better than my 960


My GTX960 will give that 1050 a good run.


----------



## DarthBaggins

But it's only allowed in GPU-W, guess I need to get a 1050Ti too


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> This is what folding and running 16 bots looks like. I was down for a while updating my bios and stability testing, so my PPD's real real low.


What fun are games if you just pretend to play them? You might as well play ProgressQuest.


----------



## NBrock

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm. Finally in the top 20 Team Rank!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Should be in the top 20 soon myself. .







well on production


----------



## NBrock

Nice! My 24 hour average is a tad over 2.2 million according to https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=615736


----------



## DarthBaggins

I need to get my hands on a 1080Ti to add to my arsenal and pull the 970 out of storage so I can have them all running (1080, 1050, 970, 960) - would be nice to add the 5930k and 6900k to the mix too but I'm awaiting the block for the 6900k since the AiO can't maintain on the 6900k


----------



## NBrock

Yes you do need a 1080ti lol. I'm sure everyone here will agree! haha









I have two EVGA 1080ti SC Black editions with the Aqua Computer kryographics GTX Titan X blocks. I like them a lot because they don't use thermal pads on the ram. You use your choice of thermal past. With the stock heat-sink I couldn't overclock the ram much at all. I am guessing ram temps were too high.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Yes you do need a 1080ti lol. I'm sure everyone here will agree! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two EVGA 1080ti SC Black editions with the Aqua Computer kryographics GTX Titan X blocks. I like them a lot because they don't use thermal pads on the ram. You use your choice of thermal past. With the stock heat-sink I couldn't overclock the ram much at all. I am guessing ram temps were too high.


How much does though blocks run for? One of my 1080Tis is a SC. Do they have any blocks for FTW3? My other 1080Ti is that model.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> How much does though blocks run for? One of my 1080Tis is a SC. Do they have any blocks for FTW3? My other 1080Ti is that model.


Not sure about the FTW3. I got the block and backplate from Performance PCS. I'm pretty sure the block was 80-90ish and the backplate like 20-30ish...but I don't remember. I can double check when I get back home. Don't forget they have an OCN discount too!

It also fits the HD bridge.


----------



## NBrock




----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*


What temps you see with those blocks? May nab one for my SC for that price.

Looking for them on Performance PC, darn the price gone up. Maybe Performance PC will do deals around Black Friday/Cyber Monday.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The FTW3's do have blocks made by EK









Saw a Titan XP come up on HW for $650


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> What temps you see with those blocks? May nab one for my SC for that price.
> 
> Looking for them on Performance PC, darn the price gone up. Maybe Performance PC will do deals around Black Friday/Cyber Monday.


My ambient temps are pretty low since it's in the basement. My cold card runs at 34c and my hot one at 38c (running in parallel). On the stock air cooler at 85% fan speed in similar temps it was 50-60 depending on load...but keep in mind I'm pretty sure memory was running warmer since I couldn't really OC it at all.

Edit:

Just tested ambient. It is 70.4*F

I am pretty sure I could get a little bit better temps if I ran more fans on my radiators but I figured there wasn't much point since temps are pretty dang good as is.

Edit Edit:

I got the blocks for cheap when they were doing their hurricane sale + the forum discount.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The FTW3's do have blocks made by EK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a Titan XP come up on HW for $650


Ooooo. That not a bad price. Would nab if I could flip one of my 1080Tis to cover part of the cost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> My ambient temps are pretty low since it's in the basement. My cold card runs at 34c and my hot one at 38c (running in parallel). On the stock air cooler at 85% fan speed in similar temps it was 50-60 depending on load...but keep in mind I'm pretty sure memory was running warmer since I couldn't really OC it at all.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just tested ambient. It is 70.4*F
> 
> I am pretty sure I could get a little bit better temps if I ran more fans on my radiators but I figured there wasn't much point since temps are pretty dang good as is.
> 
> Edit Edit:
> 
> I got the blocks for cheap when they were doing their hurricane sale + the forum discount.


Thank you for the info. Hmmm, not bad. Even with ambients in Summer hitting 80F inside, that block should work fine for me. Because, right now, this air cooler sucks.


----------



## NBrock

Yeah keep in mind I only have 4 120mm Corsair SP fans total running on a 240 and 360rad. So if you went with a more aggressive fan setup im sure it would be fine.


----------



## navjack27

@superericla i guess you're going to have to do linux or overclock more at this point.
i'm not blinkin' man
i ain't shuttin 'er down

this is a game of silicon chicken we're playing now and i hope you veer off the road

i won't let down @Simmons572

this is... the friendliest trash talking i can do...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Yeah keep in mind I only have 4 120mm Corsair SP fans total running on a 240 and 360rad. So if you went with a more aggressive fan setup im sure it would be fine.


I have a 360 and 200 rad in the main rig at the moment with eLoops on the 360 and cooler master fan on the 200 rad. Though, I got a MORA in a trade with GTs on it. Just need to setup where I can attach that to the main rig.


----------



## BWG

Oh the heck with it. @Philistine you have a PM for a fudge request from @Patsy.


----------



## navjack27

so i guess all the CPU work servers aren't reporting back to the stats servers? my EOC stats are 100% empty and my foldingstats are also empty, along with everyone else folding on CPU. expect a giant jump in points whenever that gets fixed.


----------



## The Pook

Back to folding after a ~16 month hiatus









GTX 1060 and a GTX 950. Gonna pretty much go 24/7 on the 950 and maybe 8-12hr/day on the 1060.

Didn't lose much of my folding rank by going MIA though.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:
Originally Posted by *The Pook* 


> Didn't lose much of my folding rank by going MIA though.


because it was already so low. HA GOTTEM


----------



## The Pook




----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> so i guess all the CPU work servers aren't reporting back to the stats servers? my EOC stats are 100% empty and my foldingstats are also empty, along with everyone else folding on CPU. expect a giant jump in points whenever that gets fixed.


oh, i'm not alone in this issue https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=30448


----------



## CptAsian

Yeah, stats seem to have been down for the past 12 hours or so.

But while I checked, top 50!


----------



## The Pook

I was wondering why I wasn't seeing my WUs being updated. Thought there was issues submitting them.

Good to know


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just got my hands on a MSI GTX 1080 Ti Around OC for a steal (open box/clearance at MC). Time to see what it can do on air before I put a block on it


----------



## NBrock

Since it has been staying cooler my basement has cooled off even more. Turning up those clocks a bit more to see what I can get away with.



That's with one running P9431 and the other running P9414. It keeps bouncing higher and back to the estimated 217xxxx


----------



## NBrock

Team Rank is now 18! Woot woot!









https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=615736


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Team Rank is now 18! Woot woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=615736


that's nothing. I'm 1044 and that's clearly better because it's a higher number.


----------



## DarthBaggins

hopefully I can have my ti up and folding this weekend once I get back home. about to order the block & backplate for my card too.


----------



## Ithanul

I hope to get a water block for my Ti soon.

Just waiting on Finance to get my back pay straightened out. Leave it to Finance to screw something up.








Once that is straighten out, water block and backplate for the Tis.


----------



## NBrock

I need to work on getting a new rig so I can run 3 TIs...can't have you guys and gals catching up... I really wanted to wait and see what Ryzen/Thread Ripper 2 bring.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> I need to work on getting a new rig so I can run 3 TIs...can't have you guys and gals catching up... I really wanted to wait and see what Ryzen/Thread Ripper 2 bring.


The hype train already starting on that.









Darn rumors already talking about a Ryzen 7 with 12c/24t.
Though, I be super jelly if we see some TR chips with 24c/48t. Drools, I be all over a chip like that. So far, I do like my 1900X (even if it still stuck under an air cooler).


----------



## The Pook

Competition is heating up boys! He's right around the corner from me


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just fired up the Ti, guess just in time since someone showed up in my rear view lol


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Trying to fend off Cerberus...


----------



## hertz9753

Did you try a stick?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you try a stick?


I did, and now Im 2m ahead and climbing. Got some upgrades planned for January though, so desktop will be down for awhile.


----------



## NBrock

Hey everyone. I don't know if it's coincidence or not but since the security updates for the Intel issues my average PPD has dropped quite a bit. I haven't had a chance to go through and check WUs and see but I was just wondering if anyone else saw something similar.

Edit

Windows 10 Pro


----------



## tictoc

No change on my end. All my folding gear is running in Linux, so I can't speak to the performance in Windows.


----------



## navjack27

No change at all with the Linux update to the kernel. Haven't booted into Windows yet though


----------



## Ithanul

I run a W7 Ult and Linux, so can't say much about W10 Pro PPD output.


----------

